# Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische



## RolandMC (23. März 2007)

Hallo beisammen !!

wir 2-3 Mann Alter 32 bis 39 fahren jeden Sonntag und manchmal unter der Woche unsere Runde. Unsere Räder Bionicon Edison, Scott MC40, Fusion Freak also mehr all Mountain. Die Größe der Runde so zwischen 30 und 50 KM und 600 bis 1000 HM.
Wir sind keine Extremsportler fahren aber alles. Regen hält uns nicht ab. 
Beginn ist Sonntags zu 90% Leutenbach so um 9-10 Uhr in der früh. Wir würden uns freuen wenn sich vielleicht der ein oder andere entschließen könnte mitzufahren da ja doch manchmal einer ausfällt und man dann schnell alleine ist. 
Meldet euch mal ist doch schöner als alleine.


----------



## Ben1000 (23. März 2007)

Hört sich interessant an. Wir sind auch ab und an in der Fränkischen unterwegs, sind allerdings aus Bamberg und Umgebung. Diesen Sonntag habe ich leider kein Auto, und bis 9 ist mir das ein klein wenig zu heftig bis Leutenbach mim bike  . Aber evt. könnten die Bambergis ja mal in die fränkische fahren. Melde dich doch mal im Bamberg - Barock, Bier und Biken Thread. Da geht die nächsten Wochenenden bestimmt was zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. März 2007)

Hallo
endlich mal paar leut die auch in der fränkischen biken,ich fahre auch oft in der gegend, pottenstein , muggendorf usw, wenn ihr am sonntag fahrt, sagt bescheid, vieleicht fahren wir (meine fraundin und ich) mal mit.
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (24. März 2007)

Guten Morgen Roland,

morgen um 9 UHr bei der Kirche geht klar.
Thomas fährt auch mit.

Bis denn

Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Schön daß sich jemand gemeldet hat.

Hallo Peter
wir fahren am Sonntag also morgen um 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach los. Teffpunkt Kirche (ist am einfachsten zu finden). Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter sind also zu 100% dort. 
Wenn du oder ihr Lust habt ?
Wenn es wegmäßig Probleme geben sollte 0172/1082509

Hallo Ben1000,

Ich melde mich bei euch im Thread.

Gruß
RolandMC


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2007)

Servus,

falls Ihr nächste Woche unterwegs seid, würde ich mich auch anschließen.

Am kommenden Samstag werde ich eine Runde ab Behringersmühle starten. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, so soll er sich per PN bei mir melden.

Gruß,

Axalp


----------



## kubikjch (26. März 2007)

Hallo Axalp,

generell kann man sagen, das wir auf jeden Fall immer Sonntags früh ab Leutenbach starten.

Gestern sind wir um 9 gestartet und bis 12 Uhr unterwegs gewesen.
Es waren 33 km mit 580 hm.

Einfach mal öfters hier vorbeischauen.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2007)

Hallo Kubikjch,

kann ja am Sonntag gar nicht so schön gewesen sein. Da ja ein schneeweißes Bionicon fehlte. Ich hoffe Ihr seid die Formation toter Mann gefahren. ich habe gerade Axalp geschrieben daß ich am Samstag gerne mitfahren würde. Wenn es nachmittags ist kannst du ja vielleicht mitfahren? Gebe dir auf jeden Fall Bescheid.

Gruß
cooler Bionicon Driver.


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2007)

fahrt ihr morgen auch, wenn ja wann und wo (treffpkt.) welch tour (daten km unde hm ungefähr) da meine lady auch mit ginge.
danke. 
gruss metzi


----------



## kubikjch (7. April 2007)

Hallo Peter,

sorry, aber morgen ist Familie angesagt.
Wir waren am Donnerstag und heute fahren.
Vielleicht am Montag wieder.

Evtl. nochmal melden.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2007)

alles klar, dann fahr ich morgen bei maximilankrotte rum und meld mich abends nochmal wegen montag
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren am Sonntag wieder unsere Runde um 9.00 Uhr an der Kirche in Leutenbach. Ich schätze so 30-40 KM und 500-700 HM. So ca 3 Stunden. Wer Lust hat bitte melden !!!!!!!!! Wäre schön wenn einige neue Leute dabei wären.

Ich fahre auch am Freitag nachmittag da wäre es mir egal wie lange oder wohin. Wenn vielleicht einer Zeit hätte ???

Roland


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2007)

also ich komm warscheinlich am sonntag mal mit, voraussichtlich alleine. wo wollt ihr denn fahren??? 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2007)

Hallo Peter,

wo wir hinfahren stellt sich meist erst am Treffpunkt heraus. Morgen irgendeine Runde mit Anfang und Ende Leutenbach.

Gruß Roland


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2007)

Nochmal hallo,

hab ganz vergessen Treffpunkt 8.30 Uhr an der Kirche in Leutenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Tourdaten vom Sonntag, 40 KM und 1200 HM und das bei herrlichem Wetter einfach nur genial. Also bis Sonntag.

Roland


----------



## otti44 (19. April 2007)

hallo roland,

waren das die tourdaten von letztem sonntag oder sind das die vom kommenden sonntag? ich würde gern mal bei euch mitfahren, wann ist treffpunkt, 8:30 oder 9:00 ?

mfg, otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2007)

Hallo Otti,

das waren die Daten vom letzten Sonntag. Am kommenden Sonntag 8.30 Uhr an der Kirche in Leutenbach. Die Tour kann ich dir noch nicht nennen da wir das erst am Treffpunkt besprechen. Wäre super wenn du kommen könntest, denn es ist immer schön neue Leute kennenzulernen die gerne biken. Also bis Sonntag 

Roland


----------



## otti44 (19. April 2007)

okay, wenn das wetter passt, komm ich.

aber wieso ist die uhrzeit jetzt schon um 8:30 statt um 9:00? das wird ja immer früher...schließlich brauch ich übern hetzlas bis leutenbach auch noch ca. 45 min. und ich will net unbedingt im dunkeln vor dem morgengrauen losfahren.

otti


----------



## Axalp (19. April 2007)

Ich wäre ja sehr gerne auch dabei, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir 08:30 doch etwas zu früh. Wie wäre es 'mal mit einer Runde am Samstag?


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Samstag wäre auch in Ordnung. Eine lockere Runde ca. 30+ - KM  ?HM wäre machbar, aber nicht viel mehr da ich auch Freitag und Sonntag fahre. Teffpunkt Leutenbach Beginn 11.00 Uhr ist nicht zu früh und das Wetter wird schön. Am besten an der Kirche. Aber bitte vorher melden da ich erst hinfahren muss. Sonst fahre ich gleich ab Heimatstandort.  

bis Samstag
Roland


----------



## otti44 (20. April 2007)

und was issen etz mit sonntag, roland? steht die ausfahrt trotzdem und wenn ja, ab wieviel uhr? so wies aussieht passt das wetter und ich wäre gern dabei. samstag geht bei mir net. (es soll ja auch menschen geben, die an solchen tagen was arbeiten wollen...)
.
bis dahin, lg otti


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Otti,

für schöne dinge muß man sich auch mal samstags Zeit nehmen. Sonntag die Tour steht auf jeden Fall.  Treffpunkt wie bisher 8.30 Uhr ist für dich ein wenig früh wenn du mit dem bike von Hetzles kommst. Wie wäre es wenn du mit dem Auto bis Leutenbach fährst ?? du könntest bei mir parken. Wenn nicht ich kann dich auch holen Hetzles ist ja nicht weit. 8.30 Uhr ist für uns immer recht günstig da wir alle Frühaufsteher sind. 

Roland


----------



## otti44 (20. April 2007)

sich für schöne dinge samstags zeit nehmen. okay, ich habe verstanden. dann wird halt die sonntagmorgennummer um einen tag nach vorne verschoben
.
lass es gut sein roland, dann mach ma eben 8:30, krieg ich schon irgendwie hin. Ich fahr sicherlich nicht mit dem auto und du brauchst mich auch net abholen, aber trotzdem danke für das angebot.
auch ich bin frühaufsteher! das ist nicht das problem, sondern eher die passende kleidung zu finden, da morgens noch sehr frisch und mittags schon sehr warm. 
.
also dann bis sonntag früh

otti


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2007)

hallo
also wir fahren sonntag mit, wenn ihr noch keine tour ausgemacht habt, oder was neues wollt, vielleicht weiss ich noch paar trails in eurer gegend die ihr nicht kennt. von pretzfelder keller parkplatz  zum dietrichstein, kennt ihr bestimmt scho, dann ne intersannte trail abfahrt.danach auf schotter richt. wichsenstein und übern höhentrailweg des Rödelfelsen, auch sehr interssant, aber schau mer mal
bis sonntag
peter


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind vorhin zurückgekommen es waren auch wieder 40 KM 1100HM. Wir waren zu viert und gruppenmäßig hat es voll gepasst. War sehr schön und ich hoffe wir können das noch des öftern geniesen also bis denn.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind vorhin zurückgekommen es waren auch wieder 40 KM 1100HM. Wir waren zu viert und gruppenmäßig hat es voll gepasst. War sehr schön und ich hoffe wir können das noch des öftern geniesen also bis denn.
> 
> Roland



Mensch roland, zu viert  , rechne doch nochmal, kleiner tipp , jochen,ich,du, martina und olli das macht zusammen . ja war wieder mal schön, trails gut , truppe gut , und wetter super, was will man mehr.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2007)

hallo Peter,

du hast natürlich recht. Bin ich beim downhill vielleicht auf den Kopf gefallen ?
Normalerweise kann ich doch bis 5 zählen, ach was weis ich, war auf jedenfall schön.

Roland


----------



## otti44 (23. April 2007)

hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen gestern, die stecke war einfach nur genial. allerdings glaub ich die 40 km genaus wenig wie die lediglich 4 teilnehmer. für mich warens jedenfalls mindesten 50 "gefühlte" kilometer. 

bis zum nächsten mal, otti


----------



## kubikjch (23. April 2007)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, war ne super Tour am Sonntag. 

Aber das mit dem Zählen über wir nochmal Roland  

Am kommenden Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht.

Bis die Tage.

Jochen


----------



## Ben1000 (23. April 2007)

Na ihr Leutenbacher. Meint ihr wir können Bamberg und Leutenbach mal vereinen? Wir Bamberger Jungs waren gestern ebenfalls unterwegs und haben uns dann beim verdienten Bier darüber geärgert, dass die Bamberger wohl so Luschen sind und immer nur die selben drei fahren. Wir dachten, wir könnten auch mal nach Leutenbach fahren. Allerdings müsstet ihr uns mit der Zeit ein wenig entgegenkommen, da 8.30 Uhr schon sehr früh ist. Da mussen wir ja noch im dunkeln losfahren....  

Was meint ihr?


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2007)

werde am kommenden freitag ab 14oouhr in der fränkischen fahren, wen jemand zeit und lust hat. 
gruss peter


----------



## Ben1000 (23. April 2007)

Wenn bei dir so um 15.00 Uhr auch geht, dann komme ich mit. Habe nämlich bis um 13.45 Uhr Vorlesung und muss dann mim Auto von Ba nach Leutenbach fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2007)

Hallo Peter,

wenn du mich dabeihaben willst, und es tourentechnisch passt, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Vielleich habe ich bis dorthin meine 200 Scheiben und ne entlüftete Bremse.

gruß Roland


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir so um 15.00 Uhr auch geht, dann komme ich mit. Habe nämlich bis um 13.45 Uhr Vorlesung und muss dann mim Auto von Ba nach Leutenbach fahren.



sorry ben
um 1500uhr ist zu späht, habe abends noch was vor, lass doch deine vorlesung sausen und wir treffen uns in rothenbühl am schwimmbadparkplatz.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wenn du mich dabeihaben willst, und es tourentechnisch passt, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Vielleich habe ich bis dorthin meine 200 Scheiben und ne entlüftete Bremse.
> 
> gruß Roland



logisch roland. traffpkt wie letztes mal in rothenbühl,dann farn mir gemeinsam nach tüchersfeld. dort start. route ist teils gleich mit der letzten dienstag aber geht mehr richt pegnitz rüber, fahrtechnisch sind wieder einige stelln dabei die du einfach mal probieren solltes. daten ca 36km und 630 hm
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (24. April 2007)

Ja, könnte schon klappen. Ich kann das Radlzeug + Rad ja ins Auto schmeissen und gleich zur Uni fahren. Dann mach ich mich da um kurz vor halb aus dem Staub. Ich kenn Rothenbühl zwar nicht, habs aber auf der Karte gefunden. Ich sollte es bis um 14.00 Uhr oder kurz danach schon schaffen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch per PN die Handynummer durchgeben, falls was dazwischenkommt. Stau oder sowas...


----------



## otti44 (27. April 2007)

hallo ihr leutenbacher (inkl. martina und peter)!

am sonntag gehts bei mir net, mach nen kurzurlaub mit meiner familie. aber die woche drauf müsst ihr mit mir als downhillbremse wieder rechnen, schönes wetter vorausgesetzt.

bis dahin, otti


----------



## ruebennase (27. April 2007)

Hallo Leutenbacher,

bin ab und zu mit Otti (Hetzles) unterwegs - er hat mir von Eurer Ausfahrt letzten Sontag vorgeschwärmt - bin aus Kunreuth (CUBE CC-Fully)  und würde gerne am Sonntag mal mitfahren (wenn Ihr wollt).
Wann trefft Ihr Euch wo?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

Ich wäre bei diesem Wetter wahnsinnig gerne mit dir gefahren aber diesen Sonntag wird es wohl nichts mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit den Leutenbachern. Jochen ist auf Kurzurlaub und ich bin seit meinem letzten Downhill leider ausser Gefecht(Daumen gebrochen). Ich denke aber das nächstes Wochenende wieder  was geht. Melde dich doch noch einmal ende nächster Woche. Ich möchte aber niemandem vorgreifen denn vielleicht fährt ja auch ein anderer mit es sind ja genug aus unser Gegend. Ich werde erst in einigen Wochen wieder downhillen können. Also bis die Tage

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ob am Sonntag was zusammengeht wird sich noch kurzfristig entscheiden.
Am WE ist ja das Walberla Fest. Aber vielleicht können wir früh bis mittag eine Runde drehen.
Am besten hier noch mal vorbeischauen.
Bis die Tage

Jochen


----------



## ruebennase (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jochen,
muß am So passen.

Sorry und Gruß, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (4. Mai 2007)

ich hab mich ja schon als reiner schönwetterfahrer geoutet und da es lt. wettervorhersage am sonntag regnen wird, bin ich nicht mit dabei. sollte es allerdings wider erwarten schön werden, musst du mit mir rechnen, jochen.

@andreas: wie bist du denn auf DEN nickname gekommen....

lg, otti


----------



## Axalp (5. Mai 2007)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch am Start. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch?

mfg Markus


----------



## kubikjch (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Otti,

war gestern das Wetter in Hetzles so schlecht? 


Sorry Axalp, aber ich habe nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut.
Aber generell treffen wir uns immer Sonntags um 8 UHr 30 in Leutenbach an der Kirche.

Bis denne

Jochen


----------



## otti44 (7. Mai 2007)

hallo jochen!

ne, das wetter in hetzles war super, ich hab gestern allein meine runde gedreht. ich dachte, es geht nix zamm, weil dem axalp niemand geantwortet hatte...
ich bin allerdings erst um 9:40 bei mir daheim gestartet, weil ich noch so müde vom boxkampf angucken war.

bis demnächst.

lg, otti


----------



## kubikjch (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

morgen werde ich aufgrund von Muttertag schon um 8 Uhr starten, damit ich bis spätestens halb 12 bei "Muttern" bin.

Sollte jemand so früh schon Lust haben, dann ist der Treffpunkt wieder in Leutenbach beim Brunnen vor der Kirche.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> morgen werde ich aufgrund von Muttertag schon um 8 Uhr starten, damit ich bis spätestens halb 12 bei "Muttern" bin.
> 
> ...



um 8.oo uhr, da liegt man doch noch mit mutti im bett 
wünsch dir viel spass morgen, fahre später in der fränkischen ne tour.
tschau peter


----------



## kubikjch (14. Mai 2007)

Servus Peter, 

hab ich ja auch die ganze Nacht gemacht 
Bin gestern die Lindelbergrunde gefahren.

Was steht bei dir am Donnerstag an?

Vielleicht können wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## serialize (14. Mai 2007)

Salve Jungs, 

  ich komme aus Weingarts und hab gestern auf der RTF in Neustadt/Aisch von ruebennase erfahren, dass ihr ab und an Sonntags unterwegs seid. Würd mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen, fahre ein Noname MTB mit Prototyp-Rahmen aus dem Hause Rabeneick, schon etwas älter, aber bin glaub ich trotzdem recht flott damit unterwegs, leider meist allein, weil hier alles Fußball und PingPong spielt.  Gänge das in Ordnung??


----------



## kubikjch (14. Mai 2007)

Natürlich ist das in Ordnung.

Wie bereits geschrieben, treffen wir uns Sonntags um 8:30 in Leutenbach an der Kirche, im Sommer evtl. auch schon früher, wegen der Hitze.

Gestern zum Beispiel bin ich über Regensberg nach Hetzles usw. gefahren.
Da besteht auch die Möglichkeit das man sich unterwegs trifft.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> hab ich ja auch die ganze Nacht gemacht
> Bin gestern die Lindelbergrunde gefahren.
> ...



were gerne dabei, bin aber am lago bis sonntag, muss doch den 112 er fahren .
aber wenn ich wieder zurück bin , fahrn mer wieder zusammen.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2007)

Viel Spaß euch am Lago, Gruß an Friedel und Co, der weiß schon von wem. Wenn ich annähernd meine alte Form wieder hab dann schließ ich mich auch ein bissl bei euch an wenns wieder durch die Fränkische geht....

Grüße


----------



## otti44 (19. Mai 2007)

hallo jochen!

geht morgen früh was? würde gerne mit dir fahren.

lg, otti


----------



## kubikjch (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Otti,

wir fahren morgen schon um 8 Uhr los.
Wenn du mitfährst können wir unsere Tourenplanung etwas ändern.
Dann könnten wir uns auch in Regensberg treffen und fahren über Gräfenberg.

Wenn es dir zu früh ist, würden wir nochmal die Runde vom letzten mal fahren, denn morgen ist der Thomas mit dabei(war das letzte mal nicht dabei)
Ich schreibe dir eine pm mit meiner handynummer, dann kannst du mich mal anfunken.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

die Auswertung der Tour von gestern.
Leutenbach-Gräfenberg-Lillachquelle-Oberndorf und zurück.
55 km
983 hm

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## otti44 (21. Mai 2007)

vielen dank jochen!

bei mir kommen dann noch so ca 120 hm "hetzleser-berg-zuschlag" dazu, also warens dann für mich etwa 1100 hm.

war ne schöne tout gestern...

bis demnächst, otti


----------



## Thomas72 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

ich werde am Sonntag eine Rennradtour mit Sunny machen.
Wäre schön wenn Ihr Eure Tour auf Montag legen könntet, wäre dann garantiert dabei. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (26. Mai 2007)

hallo jochen
wegen trailtour in der fränkischen, wir fahren morgen ne tour, treffen uns um 9.30 in rothenbühl am schwimmbad parkpl.ich weiss, ist anweng späht für deine verhältnisse, aber es kommt noch ein kumpel von gerolzhofen mit, und der fährt scho ca. 1 std zu mir. die morgige tour hat ca 30-40km und zwischen 650 u 800hm. hat aber einige technische stellen dabei,aber du als freak fahrer machst die schon . Ist halt viel neuland für dich, aber wie ich dich kenn, gefällt dir so was. martina kommt auch mit, deshalb ned soviel gas bergauf geben . würd mich freun wenns klappen würde .
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Peter, 
hoffe ihr hattet Spaß.
Ich hatte seit Dienstag Bikefrei Zeit verordnet bekommen.
Habbe ich mich letztes Wochenende anscheinen etwas übernommen mit Holz Hacken, Biken usw.
Habe nen Hitzschlag davongetragen, war echt kein Spaß.
Morgen werde ich mit Thomas ne Runde drehen.
Demnächst klappt es bestimm mal bei mir, ich will unbedingt mal deine technischen Sachen ausprobieren.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## otti44 (29. Mai 2007)

wo ward ihr am sonntag vormittag, peter?

ich hab bis 9:45 uhr auf euch beim ebser schwimmbad gewartet, bin dann allein losgefahren. war auch ganz nett, aber zusammen hätte es sicher mehr spaß gemacht...
.
mfg, ortwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2007)

mensch otti, du bist a hirsch, häste halt mal reingeschrieben das du kommst, dann weren wir natürlich gekommen. so haben wir den startplatz nach muggendorf verlegt , und haben ne super trailtour mit 40km und 950hm gemacht, und das alles auf trails die du wahrscheinlich 90% nicht kennst, zumindest nicht von biken , aber jochen war auch ned da, somit wiederholen wir die tour einfach nochmal für euch, aber ich muss gleich dazusagen, sind scho a paar stellen dabei, wos dich kraust zu fahren aber gefallen duts dir bestimmt. Und beim nächsten mal bescheid sagen wer kommt oder ned kommt.
was issn eigendlich mit roland los, hand immer noch defekt??????
 vielleicht klappts ja kommenden sonntag, wenns des pissen aufhört, den die trail sind bei nässe nemmer lustig (schräge wurzeln und felsstufen usw.) übernächste wochenende is brückentag, da geh ich nach mittenwald zum biken und paragliden,also bleibt nur kommentes wochenende, oder halt später.
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (29. Mai 2007)

Servus,

am kommenden WE will ich auf jeden fall mit. 
Dann sollte es aber trocken sein.
Wir sind gestern die Trailabfahrt nach Wannbach runter(Kirschenweg), da sind wir lieber ein paar mal abgestiegen wegen der nassen Wurzeln.

Der Roland ist noch ausgeschalten, aber er müßte so die nächsten 1-2 Wochen wieder loslegen können.

Bis die Tage

Jochen


----------



## otti44 (29. Mai 2007)

ja freilich,

etz bin ICH wohl selber noch dran schuld, dass IHR net gekommen seid...?!  ;-) 
na ja, wahrscheinlich wars eh besser so, dass wir uns verpasst haben, denn wo ihr wieder runter gefahren seid, trau ich wahrscheinlich netamal runter gehen...

@ jochen
is schon lustig, die kirschewegabfahrt, auf der du gestern runterwärts abgestiegen bist, hab ich vorgestern auf meiner rückfahrt hoch schieben müssen....
.
vielleicht bis zum sonntag, otti


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

Die Kirschewegabfahrt von der ihr schreibt bei Wannbach, geht die von Buckenreuth nach Wannbach runter oder evtl von Ühleinshof am alten Steinbruch vorbei noch Wannbach. Weil ich überlege wo ihr da gefahren seid Wenn ich mal ein Kletter freies Wochenende habe fahre ich auch mal mit.

Bay
Rüdiger


----------



## kubikjch (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Rüdiger,

wir sind an den Pretzfeldern Kellern gestartet und dann den Weg Richtung Buckenreut gefahren. Danach wieder runter nach Wannbach und von dort hoch nach Wichsenstein (Hardt)

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2007)

Und wie schauts aus am sonntag, wollen mer mal die fränkische tour machen, wenn wetter passt natürlich, sonst macht diese tour keinen sinn, und otti da kann man scho laufen , bist doch a fiter bursche, und sag bescheid wennst mitfährst, damit wir uns ned wieder verpassen.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (1. Juni 2007)

hallo peter,

wenn das wetter passt, müsst ihr mit mir rechnen...
es wäre vielleicht auch net ungeschickt, wenn du mir deine tel-nr. zukommen lassen würdest (als pn).
.
also, vielleicht bis sonntag.

otti


----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2007)

Ich würde super-gerne 'mal bei Euch mitfahren, aber Samstagabend geht's wohl auf den Berch, und somit sieht's am Sonntag-Morgen erstmal schlecht aus mit biken  

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch unter der Woche? Meine Feierabendrunde führt über den Hetzles - da könnte man sich ja irgendwann einmal treffen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mal nenn Lagebericht durchgeben. Bin jetzt 3 x mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen leichte Touren (leichtes Gelände) sind wieder möglich. Auf Wurzeltrails und schnelle Abfahrten muß ich leider noch verzichten. Vor einer Woche haben sie mir den ersten Nagel gezogen. Im Moment habe ich noch eine Daumenschiene die voraussichtlich am 12.06 wegkommt. Ich denke mal dass ich am 17.06 wieder Sonntags dabei bin !! Sollte jemand mal Lust haben leichte Touren bis 30KM oder so zu fahren bitte melden ich gebe mein bestes. Bis demnächst, freue mich schon wie Sau !!!!

Tschau Roland


----------



## kubikjch (2. Juni 2007)

hallo,

morgen soll das Wetter nicht so besonders werden.
Ich denke, ich werde mich in heimatlichen Gefilden rumtreiben.
Am Nachmittag ist bei uns ein Fest im Dorf, das ist Pflichtbesuch.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2007)

hey leut
da morgen keiner so recht zeit hat, werd mer die fränkische tour wohl verschieben, bis dahin is der roland wohl auch wieder fit, und kann mit. Also speziell für otti, morgen keine geplante tour 
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre morgen um 8.30 in Leutenbach los. Speziell für Otti ich fahre die Lindelbach Tour also bei dir vorbei Treffpunkt 9.00 bis 9.15 am Streitbaum. Der Roland (das ist der schnelle mit dem Edison) fährt auch zum ersten mal wieder mit.

Also Gruss bis vielleicht morgen.

Jochen


----------



## otti44 (9. Juni 2007)

okay jochen,

bin um 8:30 Uhr bei euch in Leutenbach am Brunnen vor der Kirche.

his dahin, otti


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2007)

Na leut
wie war euer tour heut??
wir sind wieder zurück von albenländle, war super.
Und roland, wie wars heut mit deiner hand, gings wieder?? Ich fahr evt am mittwoch fränkische, wennst lust hast geb bescheid
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2007)

Hi Peter,

war sehr schön wir waren zu dritt. Otti, Jochen und ich. Wir sind die Lindelbachtour gefahren 39 KM 800 HM. Otti hat uns einige Abfahrten vom Hetzleser gezeigt.Mit dem Daumen  musste ich zum Schluss bergab langsamer fahren, da ich noch mit Schiene gefahren bin, und er doch etwas gezogen hat. Am Dienstag habe ich meinen hoffentlich letzten Termin beim Arzt. Ich denke er gibt grünes Licht und diese Sch... Schiene kommt ab. Mittwoch werde ich schon schaffen gib den Treffpunkt und die Zeit noch durch.
Also bis denne.

Gruss 
Roland


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2007)

also roland, schön das du wieder dabei bist. am mittwoch um 15.30 in rothenbühl, wo wir uns damals getroffen haben. fahren ne tour wo ned so ansbruchsvoll für deine pfode ist. ich guck morgen nochmals hier rein, geb bescheid falls es bei dir doch ned klappen sollte.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juni 2007)

Ui, ich glaube ich würde auch nochmal mitfahren. Trefft ihr euch wieder da am Parkplatz?


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ui, ich glaube ich würde auch nochmal mitfahren. Trefft ihr euch wieder da am Parkplatz?



klaro kannst mitfahren, treffpkt der gleich wie bei unserer tour damals. Hoffe nur des wetter hält 
gruss peter


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juni 2007)

Oh, mist, hab wohl zu früh pläne getroffen. Meine Frau will mit mir ja morgen zum Geburtstagsgeschenk kaufen fahren - *zum Stadler*!  Sorry, das geht erst mal vor. Ich wünsch euch auf alle schönes Wetter!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Peter,

morgen 15.30 Uhr Parkplatz alles klar.

Tschau bis morgen
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

wie siehts aus am Sonntag, 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach ? Oder wisst Ihr was besseres.
Lasst mal was hören. Damit ich nicht allein fahren muss.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts aus am Sonntag, 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach ? Oder wisst Ihr was besseres.
> Lasst mal was hören. Damit ich nicht allein fahren muss.
> ...



ich sag dir samstag abend bescheid, dann können wir mal des eck fahren(propieren) wo du dich ned so richtig traust:
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2007)

Servus Peter,
schick mir mal deine email Adresse per PN. Dann schick ich dir die Fotos von gestern. Hab meine Hand mit Eis kühlen müssen.

Bis Samstag
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Roland,
da bin ich wieder!!!
Wäre am Sonntag auch mal dabei! 
Um 9 Uhr Brunnen ??

Gruß
Bernd

Ps: Handverletzung!??! Hoffentlich beim Biken und nicht beim Onanie.... passiert!


----------



## otti44 (15. Juni 2007)

hi roland,

wenn das wetter passt, wäre ich auch wieder mit dabei (wenn möglich bitte "eine "fahrbahre" tour, sowohl berauf, vor allem aber bergab)  ;-)

@axalp
was geht heute nachmittag ab?

mfg, otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Bernd, Otti,

@ Hallo Bernd schön, daß es bei dir am Sonntag geht. 9.00 Uhr Kirche (Beim Brunnen vor der Kirche ist ne Bank).

@Otti bergauf hast du sowiso keine Probleme (Ottiwaden). Und bergab ist bei uns ja nicht viel zu holen.
vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee zwecks Tour bin für alle Seiten offen.

bis Sonntag 
Roland


----------



## Axalp (15. Juni 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> @axalp
> was geht heute nachmittag ab?
> 
> mfg, otti



Die Arbeit und ein Gewitter gingen ab... 
mein Bike leider nicht. 

Muss erstmal meine Bremse entlüften - wenn ich das bis Sonntag erfolgreich  schaffe bin ich auch dabei. Wünscht mir Glück, dass es klappt.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2007)

Servus,
ich würde vorschlagen wir machen die Tour am Sonntag früh fest und warten wie das Wetter am Samstag war. Wenn es die ganze Nacht pisst sollte man vielleicht Wurzeltrails und ähnliches meiden.

Bernd

Ps: Roland wad war nu mid der Hand???

@ Axalp: Bike über Nacht an Wäschespinne hängen.
             Meine Kneipenklamotten sind dann immer am nächsten Tag super   entlüftet!!! Sollte mit Bremse auch klappen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen,

bin ich auch dafür machen wir die Tour am Sonntag fest. Wenn es regnet dann lieber keine Wurzeltrails (hab nur noch eine gesunde Hand).
@Bernd ich hab mir beim downhill den Daumen abgebrochen und die Sehne abgerissen. Jetzt ne Metallplatte und 6 Schrauben. 

Wenn es viel regnet bleibt wenigstens mein Bike sauber.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bin ich auch dafür machen wir die Tour am Sonntag fest. Wenn es regnet dann lieber keine Wurzeltrails (hab nur noch eine gesunde Hand).
> @Bernd ich hab mir beim downhill den Daumen abgebrochen und die Sehne abgerissen. Jetzt ne Metallplatte und 6 Schrauben.
> ...



So soll es also sein sprach der Herr!!!
Wie ist das eigentlich bei Gewitter mit deiner Hand?
Würde einen Faradayschen Käfighandschuh empfehlen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

möchte mich euch morgen anschließen. Ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen.

Komme aus Eckental und würde mit dem Auto kommen. Bestehen an der Kirche
Parkmöglichkeiten? 

Falls ich ein paar Minuten wegen Orientierungsproblemen zu spät kommen
würdet ihr warten?

Bis Morgen Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2007)

Also, Old school,schön das du mitfährst, ham uns lang nimmer gesehen. Parkmöglichkeiten haste wenn du auf der hauptstrasse, da wo die kirche ist links die strasse runder fährst, bis zum sportplatz, da sind einige P. dort werd ich auch mein auto abstellen.Bis moin.
Roland , denk an mein schlauch!!! Wegen einer tour muss ich jetzt mal guckn.
tschau peter


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2007)

Na Peter,

ehr würd ich mein bike vergessen als den Schlauch. Schön daß du kommst.

Roland


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juni 2007)

Danke bis morgen!

Andreas


----------



## Axalp (17. Juni 2007)

Rien ne va plus. 

Ich sage hiermit für morgen ab. Ist etwas spät geworden...

Gruß, Axalp


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen,

hab mich heute ja nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber das macht ja nichts. Ich hab heute wieder neue Leute kennengelernt und das ist gut so. 
@Bernd es ist schon Wahnsinn da muss man erst biken um alte Schulkollegen zu treffen. Nicht schlecht dieses Hobby. 
@Andreas ich hoffe wir treffen uns noch häufiger zum biken.

Bis bald 
Roland


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2007)

Mensch roland
bei uns gibs keinen ruhm, ist doch egal das du heut ned so fit warst, glaub des geht jeden mal so. trotzden war super tour heut, gut das ich mal thomas kennen gelernt habe, habt nicht zuviel versprochen, ist gut fit der mann. Am Mittwoch, wenns hin haut farn mir fränkische, zeig ich dir mal adlerstein und oswaldhöhle 
gruss peter


----------



## OldSchool (17. Juni 2007)

Ja die Tour war heute super!

Nette neue Leute kennen gelernt und alte Bekannten unverhofft wieder getroffen.

Bis nächstes Mal, Andreas


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2007)

Na roland, schon wieder erholt vom sonntag.?
Wie schauts aus am mittwoch um 15.30 uhr, treffpkt. wie letztes mal. Morgen solls gut warm werden, da trocknet der fels gut ab, und wir können adlerstein und den rest machen. nimm dei foto mit, sind paar gut stellen dabei ,
werd vielleicht morgen auch scho a tour machen.
tschau peter


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2007)

Wie schauts aus am mittwoch um 15.30 uhr, treffpkt. wie letztes mal. Morgen solls gut warm werden, da trocknet der fels gut ab, und wir können adlerstein und den rest machen. nimm dei foto mit, sind paar gut stellen dabei ,
tschau peter[/QUOTE]

Na was ist mit roli los, keine antwort, allein werd ich dann wohl auch ned fahrn. 
Falls du doch noch was machen willst, meine tel.nr. haste ja.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2007)

Servus Peter,

wir haben gut zu tun. Aber ich fang früher an damit alles klar geht. Aber ich muss morgen noch einen Schlauch wechseln war gestern abend noch am Hetzleser Berg und hab promt wieder einen Platten gehabt (Schei... Nobby Nic). Ich ruf dich morgen mal an. Meinst du ich soll mir mal Protektoren kaufen?

Gruss
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2007)

Servus Leute,
war cool am Sonntag. Muss nur widder aweng a Kondi aufbaua do's am Schluß scho a weng Zwiggd hod!!
Tja Roland  da sind wir also wieder zusammen.....?!?
Bin auf jedenfall noch öfters dabei. 
Nur kommenden Sonntag wirds nix, da in Forchheim Altstadfest ist und..... :kotz: eintreten könnte.

Morgen 15:30 schaff ich unmöglich sonst wär ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen,

geht am Sonntag was ?

Roland


----------



## otti44 (23. Juni 2007)

hallo roland,

wenns wetter einigermaßen funktioniert, schon. um welche uhrzeit?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2007)

Servus Otti,

ich denke mal 9.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie immer. Bin vorhin zurückgekommen 30 KM 500 HM hat auch zwischendurch geregnet war aber nicht schlimm da der Regen nicht kalt ist. Fahren wir halt ne Tour mit hohem Schotteranteil da es im Wald wahrscheinlich noch sehr nass ist.

Also bis morgen. Wenn du nicht kommst wegen Regen oder so schreib ne kurze mail.

Roland


----------



## Thomas72 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Roland,

wenns nicht gerade aus allen Wolken regnet, bin ich auch dabei.

8:30 Uhr ???
Wohin???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas72 (23. Juni 2007)

9:00 Uhr geht klar.


----------



## Thomas72 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

war heute mal wieder eine schöne Tour.
Auch wenn die Strecke gefühlsmäßig nicht zu schwer war, können sich die Daten sehen lassen.

Strecke:48 Km
Höhenmeter:981m
Fahrzeit:3:24
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 14Km/h

Freu mich schon jetzt wieder auf eine gemeinsame Tour nach meinem Urlaub.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## otti44 (25. Juni 2007)

hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen gestern, war um punkt 13.00 uhr daheim.
@roland: wie gehts dem daumen?
@andreas: wie gehts der vorderbremse?
@ thomas: schönen urlaub.
.
mfg, otti


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2007)

hallo beisammen,

Daumen zieht etwas wurde aber gleich gekühlt. Mein Genick zieht auch etwas wahrscheinlich von meiner Rolle rückwärts. Der Thomas schreibt wir hatten einen 14er Schnitt ist für mich schon nicht schlecht ! Die Tour war cool, Daten voll in Ordnung. 
@ Otti du solltest die Verkehrsregel rechts vor links etwas üben !
@ Andreas schön das du dabei warst.
@ Thomas schönen Urlaub

bis zur nächsten Tour.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruebennase (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo beisammen,

Die Tour war cool - selten so schöne trails gefahren. Leider war meine Kondi nach 2 Wochen Strand-Urlaub noch nicht entsprechend.
Konnte meine Bremse mittlerweile geräuschlich optimierten: Habe einfach den Bremsbelag, der die Scheibe vekratzt hat, umgedreht, jetzt zeigt der Belag zur Scheibe und nicht mehr die Träger-/Stahlplatte (sollte auch glaub' ich so sein - oder?).

bis zur nächsten Tour.
Andreas


----------



## carpediem_b (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,  
auf welchen göttlichen Trails der FS   seit ihr denn rumgetrailt ? - kenne mich auch halbwegs aus -
hoffe wir sehen uns am So um 9:00 (in Leutenbach an der Kirche !?)- hab mal mit Roland gemailt - freu mich auf neue Gesichter und neue Trails.


See you  -
Bernhard


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2007)

Gruezi !!!!
Geht am Sonntag was??
Am Samstag ist in Engelhardsberg ein Mountainbike Biathlon. 
Werde ich just for fun mal mitmachen. 3 Runden a 6,5 Kilometer mit einmal liegend und einmal stehen schießen. Kostet 6 Euro und zu gewinnen gibts nix.
Ist aber mal was anderes und bestimmt witzig. 
Geschossen wird auf Nordic Walker!! 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock mitzumachen. 

Habe ab Montag 2 Wochen Urlaub und bin daher auch unter der Woche für jede Schandtat zu haben bzw. werde posten wenn ich was unternehme.
Wer könnte denn im Prinzip unter der Woche und ab wann??

Salve
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Bernd

natürlich geht am Sonntag was ! Wenn du Urlaub hast können wir unter der Woche bestimmt was machen. Irgend eine Tour Start ist dann egal. Zum Biathlon  habe ich leider keinen Bezug da ich nicht mal weiss wie man ein Gewehr richtig herum hält, und ich manchmal selbst Nordic Walken gehe. 
Also bis Sonntag und bring Sonne mit (Kirche 9.00 Uhr). 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juni 2007)

Servus Roland,
das mit dem Gewehr richtig halten ist gar nicht so schwer. Wenn du nach dem erstem Schuß auf einem Auge blind bist, dann hast du es falsch herum gehalten. In diesem Fall dann einfach um  180° (Das Gewehr!!!) drehen und mit zweitem Auge weiterschießen 
Wenn du auch Nordic Walker bist, dann "treff "ich dich ja vielleicht doch am Samstag. Hä Hä Hä!
Das mit der Sonne nehm ich in die Hand!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2007)

hallo roland, war heute nicht radeln, hat mir zu sehr gepisst. jetzt muss ich noch versuchen die arbeit , die ich morgen machen wollte, heut noch zumachen, damit ich morgen fahren kann. geb die heut abend noch bescheid.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo roland, war heute nicht radeln, hat mir zu sehr gepisst. jetzt muss ich noch versuchen die arbeit , die ich morgen machen wollte, heut noch zumachen, damit ich morgen fahren kann. geb die heut abend noch bescheid.
> gruss peter



nochmal ich
Job hat sich erledigt, können morgen fahren, bin um 1400 uhr am parkpl. in rothenbühl.
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2007)

War heut radeln, und muss sagen die trails in der fränkischen waren gut fahrbar, bis auch wenigen stellen wars trocken. was wollt ihr sonntag für ne tour biken. wenn dir nichts einfällt, können wir ja die tour , die wir damals zu zweit unter der woch gemacht haben, wiederholen. War die tour mit den hangtrail oberhalb des püttlachtals, weisst scho oder .
wer fährt den eigendlich alles mit am sonntag?? ist der jochen scho wieder vom urlaub da??
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2007)

Servus Peter,

hatte leider so früh keine Zeit war erst um 15.45 Uhr fertig. Der Jochen kommt am Sonntag im laufe des Tages zurück. Der Thomas ist erst am Montag geflogen ich glaube für 14 Tage. Am Sonntag kommen denke ich Bernd, Bernhard (neu), Otti (wenn die Sonne scheint), ich und ?. Tourenmässig habe ich noch keine Ahnung, können wir Sonntag ja schnell entscheiden.
Morgen muss ich unbedingt eine Runde drehen da ich mein Rad etwas verstellt habe höhere Kurbel und steilere Gabel, mal sehen vielleicht haut mich nicht mehr so oft runter. 
Also bis Sonntag oder unter der Woche. Ich seh mal zu das ich es für Mittwoch einrichten kann 15.00 - 15.30.

Tschau
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin heute Abend auf eine Fete eingeladen. Kann durchaus sein, das ich mir die Leber zerre. Und mit gezerrter Leber fährt sich es nicht so gut.
Bin morgen entweder pünktlich oder ihr braucht nicht zu warten. Unter der Woche bin ich auf jedefall dabei bzw. mach was.

Bernd


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2007)

hey bernd, glaube am mittwoch, so um 15.30 uhr könnte ab rothenbühl was gehen, kommt aufn wetter drauf an. schau halt dienstag abend nochmal hier rein.
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2007)

So Leut
Habe versucht die fotos hier rein zu laden, bin aber zu dumm dazu 
Ich hab sie dann unter meiner Benutzername fotoseite (leutenbacher sonntagtour) geladen.
War wieder mal sau gut heit, besonders die höhlen abfahrt 
tschau peter


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo zamm,

bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Also den Höhlentrail werde ich noch einige male probieren.
@Peter der Burgsteintrail mit der Verblockung cool !!!! 
@Bernhard ich hoffe wir sehen uns.
@Otti wir sehen uns sowieso.
ach ja 39 KM 1000 HM. Und ist doch interessant geworden. 

bis bald
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2007)

Entschuldigung.

oh ich Stoffel.
Martina schön das du wieder mit dabei warst. Ich hoffe wir können noch manchen Berg bezwingen.

viele Grüsse
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juli 2007)

Hicks und guten Abend,,
Aua Aua Aua!!
Das wär heute kein Spaß gewesen (für euch vielleicht schon )
Wäre als versuchter Selbstmord durchgegegangen.
Hoffe wenigstens ihr habt heute Spaß gehabt.

@ Peter: Mittwoch bin ich dabei (habe auch Dienstag Abend auch nichts vor).
             Wetter wird schon passen!

Aua ich muss wieder ins Bett

Ende
Bernd


----------



## carpediem_b (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Martina , Peter , Otti und Roland 


danke - war toll mit euch zu fahren -  - hoffe sehen uns wieder - special thanks  to Peter (den unermüdlichen Fotografen) - schöne Bilder.


See you - Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (2. Juli 2007)

Mir hats auch wieder sehr viel spaß gemacht, war schon ne lustige truppe gestern. Ich war um 14:45 daheim. 10 min später und meine frau hätte eine vermisstenanzeige aufgegeben.
ich wäre ja auch soo gerne die felskanten und treppen runtergefahren, aber mit defekter hinterradbremse war mir das einfach ein tick zu riskant ;-)
Danke für die bilder, peter und bis demnächst.

mfg, otti


----------



## carpediem_b (2. Juli 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> Mir hats auch wieder sehr viel spaß gemacht, war schon ne lustige truppe gestern. Ich war um 14:45 daheim. 10 min später und meine frau hätte eine vermisstenanzeige aufgegeben.
> ich wäre ja auch soo gerne die felskanten und treppen runtergefahren, aber mit defekter hinterradbremse war mir das einfach ein tick zu riskant ;-)
> Danke für die bilder, peter und bis demnächst.
> 
> mfg, otti



Hey  Otti, wo hast du die Stunde zwischen Leutenbach und Hetzles verbracht  ???     - du bist doch am Schluß geheizt wie der Teufel !


See you - Bernhard


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2007)

Beim nächsten mal otti , werd ich dich daran erinnern, mit treppen und kanten 
Hast dei brems wieder in ordnung gebracht???????
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2007)

Hey Otti

du hast doch deine Bremse absichtlich geölt oder. mal sehen was dir das nächste mal einfällt.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter und Rest,
wie schaut es jetzt aus wegen morgen?
Wetter ist ja im Augenblick schwer vorhersehbar.

Vielleicht evtl. morgen kurz telefonieren?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2007)

Hey roland, wenns morgen regned, hab ich keinen bock auf biken, will am wochend in die berg, da brauch ich ned die rotzen. Ich schick dir und bernd morgen so um12.30 a SMS
tschau peter


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2007)

wenn es zu feucht ist, und die Steine und Felsen noch nass sind, ist es sowieso schei.... da es dann doch recht gefährlich ist. Werd bei nicht entsprechendem Wetter dann eine Runde bei uns drehen. Bernd wenn du Lust hast können wir ab Leutenbach oder Hausen nachmittags fahren mit Regenklamotten.  
Ich geb dir mal meine Tel.Nr. per PN.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Roland, Peter,
würde auch sagen, das wird Morgen entschieden.
Schicke euch auch meine Handy - Nummer.

@Roland: Wenn es nicht voll pisst bin ich dabei. Bagg mer hald die Schudzblech amol widder aus odder? Und wenns uns duschd kaff mer uns hald a Halbe odder!!

@ Peter: Wär vielleicht ne gute Vorbereitung fürs Wochenende. Wo liegt im Augenblick eigentlich die Schneefallgrenze in den Alpen???  !!

Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (3. Juli 2007)

Servus allerseits,

ich bin wieder zurück aus Espana und wie ich lese haben sich einige neue Fahrer dazugesellt.

Wenn ihr morgen fahrt, bin ich auch mit dabei: 
Roland bitte melden!!

Servus Bernd: Ich weiß nicht ob du dir unter meinem Nickname was vorstellen kannst, aber ich sag nur Ex-Kunreuther.

Bis vielleicht morgen.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2007)

wir waren heute trotz Wetter unterwegs(Bernd, Jochen und Ich) . Wenig Regen aber schön aufgeweichte Böden. War eine schöne Rutscherei besonders Kirschenweg. Räder hatten später Einheitsfarbe (braun). 27KM 650 HM Otti das wäre mal was für dich gewesen. 

bis Sonntag soll ja schönes Wetter kommen.
Roland


----------



## otti44 (4. Juli 2007)

ich bewundere euch, nur wahre helden sind bei diesem sch...wetter mit dem mtb unterwegs. klasse jungs.
ich hab mir heute 2 satz bremsbeläge gekauft, werde sie morgen montieren und euch am sonntag bei den downhills zeigen, wo der hammer hängt ;-)
.
bis dahin, otti


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juli 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> ich bewundere euch, nur wahre helden sind bei diesem sch...wetter mit dem mtb unterwegs. klasse jungs.
> ich hab mir heute 2 satz bremsbeläge gekauft, werde sie morgen montieren und euch am sonntag bei den downhills zeigen, wo der hammer hängt ;-)
> .
> bis dahin, otti



Mensch Otti, wenn man beim Downhill zeigen will wo der Hammer hängt sollte man die Bremsen abmontieren. 

War witzig gestern. Mich wundert ja trotzdem das es keinen gelegt hat.
Allerdings werde ich das nächste mal mein Schutzblech montieren, selbst wenn dann Neongelbe Angorastützstrumpfträger die Nase rümpfen 
Roland was meinst du?? Bist dabei odder??
Ist bei der Bewölkung im Wald auf jedenfall nicht schlecht wenn man so ein gelbes Glühwürmchen gabei hat. Musste ja sogar die dunkle Sonnenbrille aufsetzen. 

Salve
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2007)

morgen Sonntag 9.00 Uhr Kirche Leutenbach ?!
Roland


----------



## otti44 (7. Juli 2007)

du musst mit mir rechnen, roland.

mfg, otti


----------



## orchknurz (7. Juli 2007)

wie weit wollt ihr fahren? bzw. stunden ? wo genau ist leutenbach?
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (7. Juli 2007)

Hi Gemeinde,

komme auch morgen.

Normaler Weise so ca. 13.00 Uhr hoff ich ma,l da ich nachmittags zu einer Geburtstagsfeier muß.

Ciao Andreas


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2007)

hallo Flo,

wir fahren ca. 3-4 Std. irgendeine Tour ab Leutenbach. Leutenbach liegt am Fuß des Walberla (bekannter Berg). zwischen Kirchehrenbach und Schlaifhausen. z. B. Gräfenberg- Kasberg- Oberehrenbach-Mittelehrenbach- Leutenbach.

vielleicht bis morgen.
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
hab mal meine GPS-Aufzeichnung von heute mit angehängt.
Bin dafür, das beim nächsten mal alle am Abend davor 4 Weizen und 4 Caipis trinken. Wären dann gleiche Bedingungen für alle und ich müsste mir nicht mehr anhöhren: " Du schwitzt heute aber nicht schlecht, stimmt etwas nicht???! ".
Salve Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2007)

Servus Bernd.

ich bin dafür, daß du das nächste mal früh schlafen gehst, damit du ausgeruht bist und nicht so schwitzt. Da ich immer am Schluß fahre, muss ich in deiner Dunstglocke fahren, somit bekomme ich zu wenig frischen Sauerstoff. Es ist also kein Wunder das ich nie zu einer ausreichenden Kondition komme(Und ich dachte schon ich sei selbst Schuld).

Dein nicht so schwitzender Bikekollege.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Bernd.
> 
> ich bin dafür, daß du das nächste mal früh schlafen gehst, damit du ausgeruht bist und nicht so schwitzt. Da ich immer am Schluß fahre, muss ich in deiner Dunstglocke fahren, somit bekomme ich zu wenig frischen Sauerstoff. Es ist also kein Wunder das ich nie zu einer ausreichenden Kondition komme(Und ich dachte schon ich sei selbst Schuld).
> 
> ...



Roland, bei deinem Tempo bergauf kommt der Wind immer von hinten. Ist also dein eigener Mief. Mein Tipp wäre: Bau von deinem Bionicon ein paar Knöpfe und den Softeisspender ab und schon bist zu 10 Kilo leichter. Auch onanieren vor der Tour bringt ein paar Gramm Ersparnis. Hier ist allerdings wichtig es selbst zu machen, da ich vermute, das du selbst dafür ein Knöpfchen am Lenker hast. 

Prost
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen,

wie siehts aus ne tour am mittwoch 11.07.2007 nachmittag ?

roland


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2007)

Ich fahr morgen, so um ca 1530uhr in der ,Na wo wohl?? fränkischen. Aber auf techn. wegen. spitzkehren mit treppeln usw. drum glaub ich kaum das du lust dazu hast 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

das mit der Lust ist wetterabhängig denn wenn es nass ist ist es mir etwas zu gefährlich. Ich war am Samstag mit dem Jochen am Hetzleser Berg und bin am Scheckenweg einige steile Abfahrten gefahren. Wo es noch feucht war, ist es sehr rutschig auf den Steinen und Verblockungen. 
Also lieber etwas warten bis es trocken ist dann können wir noch genug in der fränkischen fahren.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2007)

Servus Peter,
ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ich auf Junior aufpassen muß.
Donnerstag oder Freitag wäre ich aber zu allem bereit. 
Würde auch ein Deo benutzen Roland. 
Wetter soll ja auch besser werden.
Gehd wos odder wia schauds aus?

Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende top werden.
Dh. auch die ansprichsvolleren Sachen sollten fahrbar sein. Brauche dringend wieder ein paar neue Schrammen, da die alten schon fast abgeheilt sind.
Wie schauts aus?

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (13. Juli 2007)

schade, ich kann am sonntag aufgrund einer gegenveranstaltung (brunch) ausnahmsweise mal net mitfahren.
ihr könnt also diesmal nach den abfahrten ganz normal weiterfahren (und müsst keine wartepausen einlegen und warten bis ich unten bin).
.
lg, otti


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2007)

Bin warscheinlich auch dabei, wo wollt ihr fahren???
gruss peter


----------



## Thomas72 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
bin auch wieder im Lande und am Sonntag garantiert dabei. Wäre schön wenn wir die Tourenplanung bereits im Vorfeld klären könnten. Denke das müßten wir bis Sonntag hinbekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

fahren wir mal ab der fränkischen ? Treffpunkt Rothenbühl ?
Soll uns der Peter mal ne Tour zusammenstellen !!

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juli 2007)

Bin dabei!!
Ein paar Trails würde ich auch kennen.
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2007)

Ich nochmal,

komme gerade von einer Tour mit Jochen zurück. Es ist fast zu heiß zum fahren. Schlage vor wir fahren morgen mal etwas früher. 8.00 Uhr wäre nicht schlecht. 
dann hätten wir bis 12.00 Uhr 4 Stunden und in der Zeit geht es gerade noch.
Bernd ich ruf dich mal an.

Roland.


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wenn wir um 8:00 Uhr fahren würden, könnten wir die Tour Ebs-Druidenhain-Moritz-Oswaldhölle-Streitberg-Ebs fahren. Sind ungefähr um die 40 Km mit sehr vielen schattigen Waldpfaden. Treffpunkt wäre allerdings der Banhof in Ebs. Was haltet ihr davon?

PS: Hallo Roland und Jochen, hoffe ihr habt euch heute nicht verausgabt.

Tschau Thomas


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2007)

komme gerade von der fränkischen zurück, ist gut abgetrockned. thomas .sind am bahnhof genug parkmöglichkeiten?? wenn ja ists mir egal wo wir starten, muss es nur genau wissen . und die tour die du vorgeschlagen hast, ist auch ganz gut, wenn du die gleich trails meinst wie ich . also sag einfach einer bescheid wo und wann. 8.00 uhr ist mir recht
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2007)

O.K.

machen wir 8.00 Uhr in Ebs am Bahnhof. Ich sag dem Jochen und Dem bernd bescheid.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

am Bahnhof sind genug Stellflächen, ob diese jedoch alle als Parkplätze ausgewiesen sind weis ich allerdings nicht. Ich denke aber das du bestimmt einen Parkplatz findest.

Sagen wir also erstmal, Bahnhof Ebs um 8:00 Uhr, und warten auf die Bestätigung der anderen. Sollte sich keiner melden bin ich um 8:00 Uhr am Bahnhof.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juli 2007)

8 Uhr! Ups!
Bin dabei. Warum muss man zum Druidenhain vom Bahnhof starten?

@Roland: Bin bei meinem Vater auf Geburtstag. Ich ruf dich später an.

Bernd


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Roland,

kannst du mal den Jochen fragen ob der Daniel Roth auch mitfahren will?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2007)

alles klaro, um 8.00uhr am bahnhof


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
bin soeben zum letztem mal für heute aus dem Pool gekrochen.
War nocheinmal ein guter Abschluß vor China.
Kann es sein, das heute über nich gelacht wurde oder habe ich mir das eingebildet? 

@Thomas: Ist das Zittern mittlerweile weg? Hast ja ganz schön Dusel  (Peter sei dank) gehabt.

@Roland: Bike repariert? Hand Ok? Bluterguss am wachsen?

@Peter: Das mit dem Lachkrampf hat noch ein Nachspiel!!! 

@Jochen: Pass auf den Roland aweng auf. Der flichd andauernd sovüll no der Bu!!

Salve Bernd

Ps : Anlage Touraufzeichnung


----------



## kubikjch (16. Juli 2007)

Servus Bernd,

das mit dem Aufpassen hat sich wohl seit gestern abend erledigt, denn unser Roland gehört nun auch zum Kreis der Fusion Fahrer.
Vor lauter Frust hat er sich gestern abend gleich noch einen gscheiten Rahmen gesteigert. 

War ne geile Tour gestern, wobei ich konditionell schon auf dem Zahnfleisch ging.

Gruß an alle

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

Ja stimmt geile Tour,

in Hanglage quer zum Berg hat`s mich bisher noch nicht geschmissen aber seit gestern haben wir das ja auch abgehakt. Werd jetzt wohl doch noch meinen Flugschein machen da wird ja nicht mehr viel Unterschied sein.
@Bernhard schade das wir uns gestern verpasst haben. Aber kurz vor der Tour noch einmal reinschauen damit du 100% weist ob und wo wir fahren. 

Was nehm ich jetzt ne 36 RC 2 oder ne Lyrik 2 Step.
Bin mal gespannt wie weit man von nem Whiplash fliegt.

bis dahin 
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt geile Tour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit zwei Stützrädern 

Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

Hey bernd,

dachte du wärst schon in den Wolken zur aufstrebenden Weltmacht. 
Wenn Stützräder dann nur XTR.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (16. Juli 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit zwei Stützrädern
> 
> Bernd



Kämen am Votec bestimmt auch gut. 
Mußt halt beim Versetzen noch 2 Kg mehr mit anheben 
 Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Kämen am Votec bestimmt auch gut.
> Mußt halt beim Versetzen noch 2 Kg mehr mit anheben
> Jochen



Wenn es welche aus Carbon gibt wär das ne Überlegung wert. 
Soll ja jetzt auch Carbonsauerstoffflaschen geben Jochen! Hä HÄ Hä

Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (16. Juli 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn es welche aus Carbon gibt wär das ne Überlegung wert.
> Soll ja jetzt auch Carbonsauerstoffflaschen geben Jochen! Hä HÄ Hä
> 
> Bernd



Ist das alles der gleiche Hersteller?
Dann würde ich für eine Sammelbestellung plädieren 

Wer will noch was?...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ist das alles der gleiche Hersteller?
> Dann würde ich für eine Sammelbestellung plädieren
> 
> Wer will noch was?...



Vielleicht einen Carbonüberrollbügel für Thomas falls Peter mal nicht zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort steht 
Für alle Fälle vielleicht noch einen Scott Carbonsarg!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

habt Ihr zwei eigentlich nichts zu tun ??


----------



## kubikjch (16. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> habt Ihr zwei eigentlich nichts zu tun ??



Was machst du denn dann ständig hier?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

Do hosd rechd Jochn!
Blöd daher wafn ober sälber dauern im Chäd!!
Musd du ka Gablstabler pimbn Roland odder hosd etz kan Blatz mer in deiner Wärgstad wecher dei ganzn Fohrräder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

Bist du jetzt immer noch nicht im Flieger.
Ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden (ruhigen) Wochen und Wochenenden.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2007)

was lies ich da, roland kommt zu den fusions fahrern, was hast dir denn besorgt, a freak oder a wiphlash, schreib mal alles genau, grösse , mod, dämpfer, farbe usw. wegen ner gabel? sind beide super,aber wenn ne  lyrik, dann die u-turn.
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt immer noch nicht im Flieger.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden (ruhigen) Wochen und Wochenenden.
> 
> Roland



Ich fliege doch erst nächsten Sonntag!!
Werde dich aber auch aus Asien weiter per Internet nerven!

PS: Habe mir einen Bonanza Rahmen gekauft. Was nehm ich jetzt??  (Neon)gelber oder klassisch brauner Fuchsschwanz?


----------



## kubikjch (16. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> was lies ich da, roland kommt zu den fusions fahrern, was hast dir denn besorgt, a freak oder a wiphlash, schreib mal alles genau, grösse , mod, dämpfer, farbe usw. wegen ner gabel? sind beide super,aber wenn ne  lyrik, dann die u-turn.
> gruss peter



Grüß dich Peter,

siehe hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231775&page=19


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2007)

ich glaubs ned , a wiphlash, ey roland aber jetzt ka ausreden mehr mit feuchten wurzeln, höchstens mit feuchten hosen


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2007)

he jochen , was machst du denn schon zuhaus,urlaub???? 
morgen fahr ich wieder fränkische, aber eine andere tour, wenn einer bock hat, so um 15.30uhr


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaubs ned , a wiphlash, ey roland aber jetzt ka ausreden mehr mit feuchten wurzeln, höchstens mit feuchten hosen



Grudschd is ja scho sei Hosn am Sundoch. Des middm feuchdn glabbd scho anu!!

Hallo Peter
Da mein Urlaub ja jetzt rum  ist muss ich leider unter der Woche vor 17:00 uhr passen.
Wünsch dir was
Bernd

@all: wos isn etz mid der Fuchsschwanzfarb


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

Servus Peter,

komm gerade von der Hetzleser Berg Teufelstisch Runde zurück. Sehr heiß heute 35 Grad. Hab gestern vor lauter Verzleiflung einen Whiplash Rahmen ersteigert. Jetzt nur die Frage wie ich Ihn aufbaue. Gabel ne Fox 36. Schaltwerk usw. XT oder X.9 keine Ahnung. Laufradsatz lass ich mir vom Arthur machen. Reifen denke ich Maxxis 2.35 (Namen weis ich gerade nicht). Und nen schönen breiten Lenker (mit Airback).
Einziger Nachteil Farbe Blau, Schwarz. 
Wie schwer ist dein Freak ?

Roland


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2007)

mei bock wiegt 16kg, nimm xt schaltung und kurbel xt, würd alles von shimano nehmen. des wiphlash ist a super kisten, hat mei kumpel mal gefahrn, war total zu frieden damit, bis er sich a freak gekauft hat . welch bremsanlage machst drauf?? 
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

dank deiner Hilfe muß ich keine verletzungsbedingte Pause einlegen und könnte am Dienstag Nachmittag eventuell mitfahren. 

-Wann fährst du genau los?
-Von wo aus fährst du los?
-Wie lange fährst du circa?
-Wieviele "Schlüsselstellen" hat deine Route?

Hallo Roland,

glaubst du mit einem Fusion lassen sich die Stürze vermeiden?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2007)

hey thomas
ich kann um 1530 in rothenbühl am schwimmbadparkpl. sein und dich mitnehmen, der start der tour ist in behringersmühle, ca 36km und 800hm. ist ne normalo tour, also tchnisch relativ leicht, sind paar trails die du noch nicht kennst,bin ich mir fast sicher geht durchs püttlachtal rauf nach elbersberg. hollerburg usw. wie lang. bei deinen tempo, glaup ich ned zulang. falls du mitfährst geb bescheid. ich geb dir noch mei tel.nr als Pn durch
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

Bremsanlage weis ich noch nicht genau aber keine Formula K18. Also mit der Juicy 5 von meinem Scott bremse ich leichter. Vielleicht wird es eine Juicy 7 oder eine K24 mit Druckpunktverstellung. Ich muss auch etwas aufs Gewicht schauen will nicht mehr als 16 KG. 
Dienstag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren da muss ich aussetzen. Am Mittwoch habe ich mich mit Bernd verabredet für die Retterner Kanzel wenn einer will Uhrzeit gebe ich noch bekannt aber ich denke so 17.00 -17.30. 

@ Thomas. Mit einem anderen Fahrrad stürzt man genauso. Das von gestern war ja eigentlich nur das wegrutschen vom Vorderrad. Das passiert eben mal. Das Gejammere danach ist nur Spass und blaue Flecken und Blutergüsse gehören dazu. Was mich an dem Whiplash reizt ist der Federweg vom Dämpfer 180 mm und eine Fox Talas 36 160 mm Federweg. Und da ich sowieso die ganze Zeit über Fusion schimpfe muss ich mir doch mal eins kaufen. 

Roland


----------



## Thomas72 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

ich denke die Fahrt Morgen geht in Ordnung. Könnten wir uns 15:45 Uhr in Behringersmühle treffen? (Wo genau?)
Hätten dann 3 Stunden Zeit für die Tour (müßte machbar sein).

Würde dich morgen Nachmittag nochmal anrufen, so gegen 13:00 Uhr, oder zu einem anderem Zeitpunkt wenn du da nicht kannst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kubikjch (17. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> he jochen , was machst du denn schon zuhaus,urlaub????
> morgen fahr ich wieder fränkische, aber eine andere tour, wenn einer bock hat, so um 15.30uhr



Guten Morgen,

Urlaub hab ich leider keinen mehr, aber als Schreittischkämpfer habe ich das Forum immer nebenbei offen.
 

@ Roland und Bernd: Am Mittwoch die Zeit tät mir auch evtl. passen, da müssen wir nochmal telefonieren.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jochen, Roland
17:00-17:30 hört sich gut an. Würde ich schaffen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Würde vorschlagen ich rufe dich morge Nachmittag an Roland und du gibst dann Jochen Bescheid. Kenne an der Kanzel vom "Schlangenweg" mal abgesehen noch zwei geile Trails. Der eine hat eine beschissene Stelle, welche ich bis jetzt noch nicht gepackt habe. Können wir uns ja wieder ein bischen auf die Schauze legen!!!
Obber mich bidde ned widder auslochn wenni dordlich sonsd mussi widder greina!!

Salve
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2007)

so leuts, ich war mit thomas heut in der fränkischen, 40km und 630hm. Roland , des war die gleiche tour , die wir damals gemacht haben, Hangkantentrail usw. Weisst noch, wir hatten damals einen 11.8 schnitt gefahren  heute sind wir einen 16.1  geradelt, ich muss scho sagen, der thomas hat ganz schö kitt in die ba, und technisch war er heut auch super.
euch morgen viel spass, und bernd, pass mir auf den roli auf, der schlangentrail ist genau des richtige für ihn


----------



## Thomas72 (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

wenn wir nicht so schnell gefahren wären, wäre der Kitt in der Hos´n gewesen. Hat ziemlich bressiert die Gschicht. Hab dann noch zum Relaxen unseren Rasen gemäht, aber jetzt ist´s gut. 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß in den Bergen, bis bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so leuts, ich war mit thomas heut in der
> euch morgen viel spass, und bernd, pass mir auf den roli auf, der schlangentrail ist genau des richtige für ihn



Des machi Bedär, ned dasser si sunsd glei widder an neua Rohma kafd wenns nan obi zwirbeld!!! 

Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juli 2007)

Morgen Bernd, Roland.

muß für heute abend absagen.
Habe mich heute morgen dazu entschieden mit dem Crossbike auf Arbeit zu fahren.
Nachdem es aber heute morgen schon kräftig geregnet hat, denke ich eh das die Trails bis heute abend nicht so trocken sind.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß heute abend.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## carpediem_b (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs, 
speziell Bernd und Roland - sehe ich das richtig - ihr wollt heute Rettener Kanzel und Schlangentrail so ca. 17:30 fahren - könnte ich hinkriegen - laßt was hören wann und wo 

Gruß Bernhard

P.S.: 
was treibt ihr eigentlich dass ihr permanent mittags rumbiked - ich mach da wohl was falsch ! - ohh


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2007)

Servus,
@ Peter den Schlangentrail glaube bin ich schon mit Jochen und Thomas gefahren. Den 11.8 Schnitt hatten wir, da ich die ganze Zeit auf dich warten musste (Scherz). Ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste und Anfänger.
@Bernd klappt 17.30 Uhr? Wenn einer auf mich aufpassen soll dann aber nicht du ! Denn ich habe keine Lust mich in die Höhle zu legen !!!!
@Bernhard 17.30 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Straße von Weilersbach nach Rettern. Wenn es regnet fahren wir Schotter und Straße.

Bis später


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2007)

Waren gestern auf dern Kanzel bei bestem Wetter.
Roland hat den Schlangentrail auch überlebt. Dafür hat er sich auf einem anderen Trail spontan entschlossen während der Fahrt das Rad zu verlassen und in den Wald zu rennen. War Gott sei Dank kein Baum im Weg 
DAs eigentliche Highlight aber lieferte die Firma Fusion .
Roland hatte sich ein Freak ausgeliehen um die neue Dimension des Mountainbikens am eigenen Leib zu er"fahren". Leider war dies dann nicht möglich, da bei besagtem Hightech Wunder in Leutenbach auf der Straße!!!!
die Schwinge gebrochen ist. Vielleicht sollte Fusion den Namen von Freak auf Weak ändern. Dann weiß jeder was ihn erwartet

Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2007)

Sonntag 8.30 Uhr Leutenbach an der Kirche.
Bis jetzt Jochen und Ich.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2007)

Ich fliege morgen lieber nach China 
@Roland: Nimm fürn Jochen sein Freak a Aluschina und a bor Kablbindär mid. Du wasd scho zum Schina von dera Schwinga wall der bringd ja nu a bor Kilo mära auf di Woch als du Näd das nern in Leudnboch aufs Göschla haud wal sei Glabrod di Grädschn machd!!!! Hä Hä HÄ!!!
Oder nimm liebär zwa Schina mid falls der Bedär au nu erscheind!! 

Ps: Gehen wohl heute alle lieber aufs Annafest und machen morgen Pause hä?

Salve Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Otti,

51,5 KM 540 HM und 19,2 Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (22. Juli 2007)

danke für die info, roland

gar netamal so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ja nur eine lockere trainingseinheit im ga1-bereich war.
hoffentlich lesen peter und thomas deinen beitrag net, sonst ärgen sie sich vielleicht darüber, dass sie neulich nur einen 16,1er schnitt bei ähnlichem höhenprofil geschafft haben... ;-)
.
bis zum übernächsten mal, otti


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> danke für die info, roland
> 
> gar netamal so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ja nur eine lockere trainingseinheit im ga1-bereich war.
> hoffentlich lesen peter und thomas deinen beitrag net, sonst ärgen sie sich vielleicht darüber, dass sie neulich nur einen 16,1er schnitt bei ähnlichem höhenprofil geschafft haben... ;-)
> ...



ne ne otti, ich könne ihnen den erfolg, und roland kennt ja den tourenverlauf den wir gefahren sind,also auch den vergleich Ich war mal wieder in garmisch am wochend, haben am samstag ne super gut trailtour mit 1690hm und ca 37km gemacht, werd paar fotos demnächst in mein fotoblock stellen. Am mittwoch werd ich wieder fränkische fahren, wenn jemand lust hat,einfach melden.
gruss peter


----------



## otti44 (22. Juli 2007)

ich beneide dich peter. 1700 hm, echt klasse. ich hoffe, wir sehen uns übernächsten sonntag, nächsten sonntag bin ich beim oldie-festival in wettenberg. 
.
bis dahin, otti


----------



## otti44 (22. Juli 2007)

ps
ich hoffe, du gönnst auch mir den erfolg, war nämlich auch mit dabei. immer schön im windschatten der beiden.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2007)

Hey Peter,

hab jetzt ne Fox 36 Vanilla RC2 (falls sie aus Frankreich ankommt) also nicht absenkbar. Würdest du die fahren oder doch lieber ne absenkbare. Bin mir nämlich nicht so ganz sicher. Ich muss halt die ganz steilen Stücke schieben wenn ich die Gabel einbaue. Aber es ist halt ne Stahlfeder also ein super Ansprechverhalten hat so gut wie keinen Losbrechpunkt sondern ferdert ab dem ersten kleinen Stein. Mein Dämpfer ist ja auch ein Stahlfederdämpfer Vox Vanilla 3.0 RC.
Ach ja der Rahmen ist gekommen er sieht fast aus wie neu. Ich denke mal er wird bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fertig dann können wir ja mal fahren.

Bis die Tage 
Roland


----------



## 0815p (23. Juli 2007)

Na klar otti, könn ich auch dir den erfolg, aber bei deinen tempo ist der schnitt ja fast normal 
@roland, wegen der gabel, weisst ja selbst wie unsere heimat ausschaut, wenn berge dann ned zu lang aber sau steil, ich komm zwar mit meiner lyrik in der fränkischen auch hoch ,ohne den u-turn zu benutzen, aber des freak hat doch aweng a andere geometrie wie dei wiphlash,also ich persönlich würde dir ne absenkbare gabel empfehlen, weil wenn du jeden berg bei uns schieben willst, kannst ja gleich dei kiste daheim lassen Na schmarrn, ich  glaub mit ner absenk. bist du glücklicher. Ja schau mal das den hobel bis sonntag fertig hast, dann könn mer wieder fränkische testen 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2007)

Servus Peter,

habe mir eine Lyrik gekauft. Denke mal das das Bike laut Arthur morgen nachmittag fertig ist. Beim richtigen Setup für die Gabel kannst du mir mal behilflich sein. 
Die Fox setze ich gleich ins ebay denke mal ich bekomme den Preis den ich gezahlt habe auf jeden Fall.
Also bis die Tage
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juli 2007)

Ni Hau!! ( des is chinesisch und hasd Servus!!)
@Roland: 2-Step oder U-Turn?

@ Peter: Wie funktioniert das U-Turn eigentlich in der Praxis? Ich weiß ja, das du es sogut wie nie benutzt. Meine weniger dir Performance der Gabel sondern das Händling. Will mir ja auch was neues zulegen. Wie lange dauert es denn in der Praxis die Gabel abzusenken bzw. "auszufahren". Wenn dies nämlich doch ein Gefummel ist könnte das für die fränkische ein KO Kriterium sein wenn man die Absenkung häufiger braucht. Das Fox Talas System scheint ja in der Beziehung wirklich super zu sein.


Gruß
Bernd

PS: Werde heute versuchen mir ein China-Rad auszuleihen. Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2007)

Servus Cina Mann,

hab die Lyrik als u-turn ist zwar nicht das tollste System aber die 36 Talas ist im Moment nicht günstig zu bekommen. 
Leih dir doch gleich eine Rikscha da kannst du trainieren und Geld nebenbei verdienen damit kannst du dir ein neues leisten. Wenn nicht kannst du ja immer noch mit der Rikscha Touren und Trails in der Fränkischen fahren.

wir warten auf deine Rückkehr
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Rikscha ist eigentlich eine super Idee!!
Leider gibts die Dinger nur als Hardtail und ich fahre ja nur noch Fully. Wird also leider nix da du mit den Dingern so keinen vernünftigen Trail runterschreddern kannst. Wobei ich mir Hinterradversetzen mit einer Rikscha ganz gut vorstellen könnte, da man nicht umkippen kann. 

Trifft sich ja gut, das du die U-Turn Lyric hast. Kannst dann ja das Versuchskaninchen für mich spielen. 
Ich werde mir jetzt entweder ein Canyon Torque 9 (Vernunftbike) mit Lyrik U-Turn oder RM Slayer 70 (Bauchbike) mit 36 Talas zulegen. Wird noch ein harter Kampf weil die Canyonausstattung ist ja wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern zumal die Fahreigenschafften ja auch erste Sahne sein sollen. Ist aber halt ein Canyon und kein RM. Herr hilf!!!!!! 

Bernd


----------



## 0815p (24. Juli 2007)

@ bernd. schwere endscheidung. canyon oder rocky,sind beides super kisten,aber wenns dir aufs geld ned so ankommt, würd ich des rocky nehmen.
und des mitn u-turn, na ja, musst scho paar mal dreha bis des ding unten is. und mit hoch des selbe schauspiel, drumm verwend ichs fast nie, bin  zu faul. 2-step geht ruckzuck, wenns funktioniert, ist aber die ausnahme.
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mal sagen das U-Turn ist mehr als Federwegsverstellung anzusehen.
Wenn ich eine Gabel mit Absenkung(für Berg hochfahren) suchen würde, würde ich mir die Magura Wotan mal genauer ansehen. Oder aber eine Marzocchi mit ATA/ETA.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ bernd. schwere endscheidung. canyon oder rocky,sind beides super kisten,aber wenns dir aufs geld ned so ankommt, würd ich des rocky nehmen.
> und des mitn u-turn, na ja, musst scho paar mal dreha bis des ding unten is. und mit hoch des selbe schauspiel, drumm verwend ichs fast nie, bin  zu faul. 2-step geht ruckzuck, wenns funktioniert, ist aber die ausnahme.
> gruss peter


Hey Peter!
Danke für die Info. Habe schon sowas befürchtet.
Die müssten doch bei Rock Shox langsam in der Lage sein das 2- Step
standfest zu machen. Scheint mir eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion zu sein an der nur rumgemurkst wird.Bei einem Bauteilfehler könnte man ja relativ schnell reagieren indem man die fehlerhafte Komponente austauscht. Muss man wohl auf ein neues Modell warten. Das Canyon gibst ja nur mit Lyrik U-Turn. Wenn die Kiste nun ständig in der Fränkischen aufgrund der Geo vorne hochgeht kann das natürlich schon nervig werden. 
Tendiere ja auch zum Rocky. Wenn man allerdings die Komponenten gegenüberstellt sieht man halt sofort, das ein Großteil der Kohle nur in den Namen fliest. Nur leider (bzw. zum Glück) hat Biken ja nichts mit Vernunft zu tun sonst wäre die Entscheidung ja leicht. Vielleicht wäre es die Mischung. Das Canyon kaufen, Lyrik raus, und Fox 36 Talas rein. Müsste doch auch mit dem Answer Dämpfer funzen oder? Bringt die High bzw. Lowspeed Dämpfung eigentlich merklich was? Das Serien Rocky kommt ja mit der einfachen 36-er ohne High und Lowspeed. Die Lyrik ist ja in der Beziehung komplett.

@ Jochen: Habe mich jetzt einfach mal für Fox oder RockShox entschieden.
Wenn ich jetzt noch mit den anderen Marken anfang Blick ich ja garnicht mehr durch. Das ETA soll ja auserdem auch so seine Macken haben (Sogn die Leud!!)
Mensch Leud des is Vielleicht a Scheiß. Früher mit dem Bonanza hosd der ka Gedangn über su an Scheiß machn müssen! Fuchsschwanz nobundn und los is ganga! Yeah!!! 

Bernd


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2007)

Und roland ,hast dei kiste scho????????? wenn ja , könn mer ja am freitag mittag ne jungfernfahrt in der fränkischen machen, da hast gleich des richtige gelände, für was der bock gebaut is 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2007)

servus peter

komme gerade zurück war fast schon ein nightride. ich war zweimal am walberla und am rodenstein (treppen fahren) und einmal ortspitz seidmar burgstein auch treppen fahren. die geometrie ist beim bergauffahren nicht so wie mein scott aber mit gabelabsenkung kann man die 150 hm auffahrten bei uns locker fahren. die lyrik ist ein traum (u-turn ist gewöhnungsbedürftig). du musst mir bei der abstimmung ein bisschen  helfen low und highspeed druckstufe usw. die hinterbaufederung sehr soft und wippt beim bergauffahren so gut wie nicht (laut j. kubik) vorderbau und sattelstütze müssen noch geändert werden. Gewicht 16,3 KG Juicy seven scheiben 200 ein traum, ausstattung komplett XT, sun rims laufräder, maxxis minion dh reifen
alles in allem bergab cool, bergauf muss man trainieren (rampen).
freitag muss ich mal sehen, wann willst du fahren, und kommst du mit einem 11,8 schnitt zurecht ? 
bis die tage 
roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> servus peter
> 
> 
> freitag muss ich mal sehen, wann willst du fahren, und kommst du mit einem 11,8 schnitt zurecht ?
> ...



Hattest du nicht immer eine 5-er Schnitt in Mittelehrenbach? 
Ich finds echt unkollegial und ein stückweit Schei..e das du einfach weiterfährst und so tust als wär nix gewesen. Als echter Freund würdest du solange mit dem Biken aussetzen bis ich wieder aus Schlitzaugenland zurück bin. und nicht heimlich trainieren  

Is des mit dem U-Turn nur gewöhnungsbedürftig oder nervig?
Habe mir zum Spaß mal die Komponenten für das Canyon im Internet "zusammengekauft". Würde mich ohne! Rahmen 3115.- Euronen kosten.
Bei Canyon kostet das Komplettbike 3129.-. Also vor der Kalkulation ziehe ich meinen Hut. (Obber des Rocky gfälld ma hald a!!!).

Wünsch euch was!!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2007)

hallo schlitzi,

also nervig würde ich die Verstellung nicht bezeichnen als optimal aber auch nicht man muss halt seinen Fahrstil bergauf entsprechend ändern. Aber bergab wirst du belohnt. 
Ich würde mir ein Canyon in bester Ausstattung kaufen und jedesmal wenn ich wenn ich ein Rocky sehe eine Träne zerdrücken. 
Aber setze dich mit dem Thema Gabeln noch mehr auseinander es gibt nicht nur Fox oder Rock Shox gerade mit der Höhenverstellung würde ich mir die Magura (Wotan) noch mal genauer ansehen. Effektivstes System auf dem Markt.http://www.magura.com/german/frameset/frameset.htm.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo schlitzi,
> 
> 
> Ich würde mir ein Canyon in bester Ausstattung kaufen und jedesmal wenn ich wenn ich ein Rocky sehe eine Träne zerdrücken.
> ...



Mir geht es ja genauso. Am Canyon sind halt nur Leckerchen verbaut. Da kann das Slayer 70 einfach nicht mithalten. Werde also wahrscheinlich bei Canyon zuschlagen. Die Gabel kann ich ja später immer noch austauschen wenn es mir zu blöd wird. Anders konfigurieren geht ja leider bei Canyon nicht.

Absenken während der Fahrt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen. Wie schauts mit ausfahren aus? Muß man da anhalten?  Das ganze verstellen ist mir bei dem ständigen auf und ab in der fränkischen schon ein wichtiger Punkt. 
Aber vielleicht funzt es ja auch meistens ohne Absenkung. Beim Peter gehts ja auch.


Die Magura scheint ja echt gut zu sein. Hat aber scheinbar noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten welche 2008 behoben sein sollen. 
Preislich ist die ja auch nicht ohne: Nur 550.- Euro. Die Hälfte der 36rlc2
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2007)

@Reisschüssel

das Absenken und Aufdrehen geht während der Fahrt. Sind 12 oder 13 Umdrehungen. Aber bei der Geometrie des Torque (ist das richtig geschrieben) musst du sowieso nur bei ganz steilen Rampen runterkurbeln, und ich denke, nicht mal komplett runter. Federungstechnisch ist die u-turn genial wenn meine mal ein richtiges Setup hat wird sie noch besser.
Die Magura kostet glaube ich so um die 850 -900 Stecken also nicht gerde billig. 
Frag mal nach den verbindlichen Lieferzeiten bei Canyon.
Jetzt stör mich nicht weiter muss noch Büroschlaf halten.
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Reisschüssel
> 
> 
> Die Magura kostet glaube ich so um die 850 -900 Stecken also nicht gerde billig.
> ...



Stimmt nicht!!
Guggsd du:http://www.radladen.com/e-bikeshop/product_info.php?info=p866_Magura-Wotan.html

Des Canyon wäre sofort lieferbar. Lieferenpässe gibts haupsächlich am Saisonanfang wenn jeder gerannt kommt.

"Büroschlaf"!!? Du meist doch sicher "Bürobeischlaf" oder?

Torque hast du sogar richtig geschrieben, obwohl es in Leutenbach glaube ich anders geschrieben wird: "*Dorg *"  
Stimmt doch oder?

PS: Das mit der Reisschüssel klären wir zu Hause


----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2007)

Servus Bernd,

der SAP Roll out muß ganz schön schlecht laufen, wenn du so viel Zeit hast am PC zu verbringen.
Die Projektleiter habens schon nicht leicht 
Bevor du noch länger unentschlossen bist, hol dir ein Fusion und mach dir keine Gedanken über die Absenkung. Das brauchst du beim z.B Freak nur an extremen Anstiegen.
Wenn man natürlich technikverliebt wie der Roland ist  sind ein paar Knöpfe am Rad im ne tolle Sache.
Wenn du aber eine tolles Fahrad hast, brauchst du den anderen Schnickschnack eh net. 

Ciao 
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2007)

Jochi

bin ich technikverliebt? habe an meinem Whipi auch nicht mehr Schalter und Knöpfe nicht mal einen Tacho!
Roland


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> servus peter
> 
> freitag muss ich mal sehen, wann willst du fahren, und kommst du mit einem 11,8 schnitt zurecht ?
> bis die tage
> roland



Dachte mir doch das dir das wiphl. gefällt. ab wann hast den freitag zeit??? ich kann frühestens um 14.00 in rothenb. sein. Wenn dann mach mer a lockere fahrt, und propieren a weng mit dein bock.

@bernd. komm kauf dir des rocky, is dann wenigstens a anständiger bock, und vielleicht klappts dann a mit hinterrad versetzn und ich wills ja amol prope fahrn . jetzt kauft sich jeder a neues rad, mit viel, viel federweg, na dann bin ich mal gspannt was ihr alles damit anstelln wollt 
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Bernd,
> 
> der SAP Roll out muß ganz schön schlecht laufen, wenn du so viel Zeit hast am PC zu verbringen.
> Die Projektleiter habens schon nicht leicht
> ...


Der Roll Out läuft bestens!! Deswegen hab ich ja Zeit und keinen Stress!!!
Freili!!!  Nu a firds Fiuschen! Däs Feld nu!!! Nix gibds!!
Wän die Fra mid machd wirds des Roggi und sunsd des Känion! Basda!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> . jetzt kauft sich jeder a neues rad, mit viel, viel federweg, na dann bin ich mal gspannt was ihr alles damit anstelln wollt
> gruss peter


@Bedär: Na wos mansd nocherdla wosmer vorhobn? !!1???
Dir den Dregg von unsern fäddn Daunhill  Hinderrodschlabbn ins Gsichd schleudern wensd blos nu hindn dro hängsd!!! Do wersd glozn des sochi der!!
Hob mer auserdem nu für alle Fälle auf I-Bei China des orginol Rod vom Bändär kafd! Orginol und 100% ka Nochbau odder billichä Kobi sochd der Kinäs!! Do drobi dann bei der Oswaldhöhln nunder wensd mid deim Kiderfohrrod ander Kandn rechds abbign musd wals zuweng Fedärwech hosd!!!!!!!!  

So etz wasdders!!! 

PS: Ich weiß ja auch aus anderen Bereichen das es nicht auf die Länge sondern die Technik ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jochi
> 
> bin ich technikverliebt? habe an meinem Whipi auch nicht mehr Schalter und Knöpfe nicht mal einen Tacho!
> Roland




Na klar, 

aber jetzt hast ja a gscheits Rad, da brauchst den ganzen mist nimmer


----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Bedär: Na wos mansd nocherdla wosmer vorhobn? !!1???
> Dir den Dregg von unsern fäddn Daunhill  Hinderrodschlabbn ins Gsichd schleudern wensd blos nu hindn dro hängsd!!! Do wersd glozn des sochi der!!
> Hob mer auserdem nu für alle Fälle auf I-Bei China des orginol Rod vom Bändär kafd! Orginol und 100% ka Nochbau odder billichä Kobi sochd der Kinäs!! Do drobi dann bei der Oswaldhöhln nunder wensd mid deim Kiderfohrrod ander Kandn rechds abbign musd wals zuweng Fedärwech hosd!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das Freak hat aber seit heuer ebenfalls 160mm FW 

des haast, das nimmer der fedärweg entscheidend is, sonern wer die hosn als erstär g´strichen ful had.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das Freak hat aber seit heuer ebenfalls 160mm FW
> des haast, das nimmer der fedärweg entscheidend is, sonern wer die hosn als erstär g´strichen ful had.



Zu A: Mei orginol Bändar hod 572mm und 2721 PSi Aufschlochdrugzuchdämpfungsbladform soch der Kinäs!!! Auserdem konsder aus der Nägadivkammer direg via Nosnlogschalder diregd Lachgas in die Nosn pfeifn wens di doch amol nobräld und der Schmärz über dich kummd
Do legsd die nieder odder!!  

Zu Be: Odder wems aufgehn und nunderrudschen. Gell Roland??


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2007)

Servus Peter,

zeitlich wäre es mir am liebsten so 15-15.30 Uhr. Und ne lockere Tour wenn es geht erstens ist das Ding neu für mich (2 Tage) und zweitens hocke ich die ganze Zeit darauf und kann mich kaum noch auf den Beinen halten vor lauter Bikefahren.
Aber das werden wir schon schaukeln. Ruf mich halt mal an wenn du Zeit hast dann machen wir den Treffpunkt genau.
Peter was wollen wir mit viel Federweg anfangen ? Marathon und Rennen auf der Ebene fahren so ab 150 KM.
@Bernd schau dir mal das Cube Fritzz an. Auch so eine Wunderwaffe und den Rahmen hat Bodo Probst (Fusion) entworfen. Sehr gutes Preis und Leistungsverhältnis eine Endurowaffe. 
euer sich quälender Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> 
> @Bernd schau dir mal das Cube Fritzz an. Auch so eine Wunderwaffe und den Rahmen hat Bodo Probst (Fusion) entworfen. Sehr gutes Preis und Leistungsverhältnis eine Endurowaffe.
> euer sich quälender Roland



Hallo Roland,
das Cube hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste. Scheint aber leider für heuer ausverkauft zu sein. Zumindest im Internet habe ich keinen Shop gefunden wo es in Größe L verfügbar gewesen wäre. Ist deswegen im Augenblick wieder von der Liste gestrichen. Preislich läge es ja mit der"deluxe" Ausstattung auf Canyon Niveau. Allerdings wird es mit 2-Step Lyrik ausgeliefert. Und das ist ja scheinbar ein Glücksspiel ob die Gabel funktioniert oder nicht. Des wird scho nu! Habe ja auch noch etwas Zeit.

Gruß
Chinamann


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2007)

guten morgen chinamann

im Radladen in Forchheim auf der Bayreuther Str. steht ´doch glaub ich noch eins im Schaufenster, oder ist das ein Stereo?

Wenns zum Ende der Saison immer noch drin steht und es für dich paßt, gibts bestimmt nen dicken rabatt.

Gruß

Jochen(der sein Freak liebt )


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2007)

guten morgen INA mann

im Radladen steht glaube ich ein GrÃ¶sse m. 
Im ebay steht gerade GrÃ¶sse L RahmenhÃ¶he 20 Zoll.
2222,00â¬ gute Ausstattung. Und wenigstens mal 15 Kg schwer also nicht so ein Kinderfahrrad.

euer bergauf sehr schwitzender Kollege
Roland (der mit dem Whiplash tanzt, oder das Whiplash das mit Ihm macht was es will)


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Staplermann,

ich dachte du wolltest heute pause machen, das hast du zumindest carola erzählt.
Kommst du eigentlich noch runter von dem hobel oder ist der arsch schon mit dem sattel verwachsen.

ja. ja. so sinds die fusion kritiker


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Staplermann,
> 
> ich dachte du wolltest heute pause machen, das hast du zumindest carola erzählt.
> Kommst du eigentlich noch runter von dem hobel oder ist der arsch schon mit dem sattel verwachsen.
> ...



Sattel?????? 
Ich dachte Roland hat sich eine Customsattelstütze aus Carbon von Beate Use ("Model Afroamerikaner") montiert!??!   
Da kann der Arsch dann schon mal Schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen und an die zwei Superhelden INA und China,

komme gerade zurück von einer sehr schönen Tour in der fränkischen mit Peter.
Eckdaten 36KM 600 HM Durchschnitt 13,4. Landschaftlich ist das schon genial und die Tour war auf mich zugeschnitten nicht zu schwer aber doch einige Treppen und schöne Felsenwege. Vielen Dank an den Tourguide.
Whipi hat sich gut gehalten bergab der hit und bergauf auch keine großen Probleme auch ohne Absenkung. Manchmal nur ein bis zwei cm meistens gar nicht.
Haben uns diesmal sogar ein, zwei Radler gegönnt.   
Der erschöpfte aber bestens gelaunte Roland.


----------



## Thomas72 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kollegen, wart ihr gestern alle auf dem Annafest? Musste heute Morgen mit imaginärem Bikern radeln. Hoffe das nächsten Sonntag mal wieder was zusammengeht. Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2007)

grüss dich thomas
ich war freitag mit roli und gestern mit paar kumpels in der fränkischen, und da es abends gut gepisst hat, habe ich heut pause gamacht um meinen sommer urlaub zu planen. warscheinlich montafon.
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2007)

Servus Thomas,

dachte bei diesem Wetter fährt eh keiner. Darum habe ich gestern nichts ins Forum geschrieben sondern nur den Jochen angerufen. Wir sind um 9.30 Uhr heute losgefahren Richtung Ebs zum Feuerstein und sind droben Richtung Reifenberg, Kirche, Parkplatz, Retterner  Kanzel und Schlangentrailabfahrt gebikt. Dann noch aufs Walberla und ab nach hause. Alles in allem knapp 40 KM und 800 hm. Ich habe früh um 7.00 Uhr noch ins Forum geschaut aber kein Eintrag. Schlangentrail war lustig da noch feucht. 

Bis spätestens nächsten Sonntag 
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2007)

Hi Bernd,

na hast du deinen Sake Rausch ausgeschlafen. Schau mal im Ebay da gibts nen Fusion Freak Rahmen zu ersteigern mit 07 Hinterbau also der neue. Das Ding macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ist in Grösse L. Das aufgebaut mit ner Lyrik oder Fox 36 ist der Hit. Mit meinem Whiplash war ich jetzt schon bei diversen Touren dabei (Jochen, Peter) das Fahrverhalten von dem Ding ist erste Sahne. Wenn du den Rahmen nicht zu teuer bekommen würdest könntest du dir ein Hammerbike für nicht mal 2500 Stecken aufbauen und hättest einige Jahre deine Ruhe. Schau dir mal die Bilder von meinem an hat der Arthur aufgebaut. Komplett XT 07, Juicy seven, Sun Rims Laufräder, Maxxis Minion Reifen. Das hat er echt gut gemacht. Und du hättest eine Fachwerkstatt vor der Haustüre (Zweiradbunker). Solltest du je wieder aus China zurückkommen fährst du mal mit meinem den Schlangentrail dann bist du überzeugt(Hätte nie gedacht das ausgerechnet ich sowas schreibe).

Roland


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2007)

hey leutz
fahre am mittwoch (soll ja warm werden) ne tour in der fränkischen, so um 15.30
. wenn jemand lust hat, bescheid sagen
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2007)

wenn`s morgen nicht mehr regnet fahr ich am Mittwoch mit.
telefoniern ma vorher noch mal. Ich ruf dich an.


bis denn 
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2007)

Ni Hau!!!!
@ Roland: Muss leider gestehen,das dein neues Spielzeug echt RATTENSCHARF rüber kommt!!!! Ist hier echt der volle Stress Siehe Bild 1 und 2!!! "Vergelds Gott" das ihr mir jeden Tag ein neues Bike vorschlagt. Das macht es echt einfacher 
Aber ich habe hier Gottseidank mein neues Traumbike gefunden und muss sagen, das es nach den ersten (vorsichtigen) Drops(Bild 3) alle meine Erwartungen übertrifft!!!! Banzai und Harakiri!!!! 
Ist ein chinesisches Model aus der Chinesischen Weltraumforschung namens "Logi Maundain" was im Chinesischen soviel bedeutet wie " Der, welcher sich mit Null Federweg die Bordsteinkante runterstürzt um endlich seinen Ahnen und Konfuzios gegegüberzutreten".

PS. Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit ner Tour und anschließendem Grillen, oder Bierkeller??? Oder Zweitagestour in der Fränkischen mit Pennen in einem Gasthof oder Zelten? Der Sommer ist ja dann doch schnell rum!! Des wär ja ka grose Agzion!! Wär häddn Bogg?

Salve von den beknackten, rotzenden, blöd grinsenden und nach drei Bier Umfallenden Gelbhemden (Die regn mi etz langsam auf!!!!))

Bernd


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2007)

@roli , ja rufen uns am mittwoch um 12.30 zam.
@bernd. bist noch im reisland , oder scho daham??? des mit der zwa tagestour is ned schlecht, müss mer mal drüber reden 
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roli , ja rufen uns am mittwoch um 12.30 zam.
> @bernd. bist noch im reisland , oder scho daham??? des mit der zwa tagestour is ned schlecht, müss mer mal drüber reden
> gruss peter



Frali bini nu in Reishausen!!1 Buäääääh!!! I will widder ham!!!
Morg machi amol a Bild von meim Chinabike!! Do sachder euch o vor Lachn!!!
Ich däd a LAchn wens ned so draurich wär!!! Buäääääää!!!!

@ Peter und Rest: Na das wär ja geil wenn was  zusammengehen würde. Two days in the Frankonian Mountains with heavy riding and amazing barbeque.
Aktueller Stand: Reisnagel und Peter san dabei!!!! 

PS.  Schlage am 10. August wieder in Good old Germany auf!!!


----------



## kubikjch (31. Juli 2007)

Hey Chinamann,

die Idee ist subba, vor allem weil sie von mir stammt 

Nee im Ernst: Roland, Thomas und ich hatten heuer eine 2-3 Tages Frankentour geplant mit Übernachtung im Wirtshaus bzw. Pension.
Leider hat sich dann der Roland den Daumen gebrochen und das Ganze lag erstmal auf Eis.
Am Wochende haben wir darüber gesprochen und von meiner Seite geht es eigentlich nur am 18.08 bis 19.08 oder vom 24.bis 26.08

Überlegt euch das mal

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2007)

Hallo

gleich 15.00 Uhr geh jetzt mit Peter ein wenig in die fränkische zum biken. Die Sonne lacht, ich wünsch euch noch einen angenehmen Arbeitstag.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> gleich 15.00 Uhr geh jetzt mit Peter ein wenig in die fränkische zum biken. Die Sonne lacht, ich wünsch euch noch einen angenehmen Arbeitstag.
> 
> Roland



Orsch!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

auf der Fusion Homepage ist ab heute das neue Freak Extrem zu sehen aber leider noch ohne Sitz -und Lenkwinkelangabe.
Wäre doch was für dich Bernd


----------



## otti44 (3. August 2007)

wo warstn heut nachmittag um halb vier, roland? hab ne kleine spritztour gemacht, wollte dich besuchen, dein neues bike bewundern und mich zu kafee und kuchen einladen lassen. außer dem hund war aber niemand daheim...
sehen wir uns am sonntag?
.
otti


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2007)

Hallo Otti

halb vier bin ich gerade die Abfahrt von der Frauenhöhle gefahren. Wenn ich gewusst hätte das du kommst, wäre ich natürlich da gewesen. Ich fahre heute mit Jochen die Tour ab Ebermannstadt bei der du damals nicht dabei warst. Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr bei mir und dann mit Shuttleservice nach Ebermannstadt. Vielleicht hast du Lust und Zeit.
Sonntag geht klar 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach.
@ Peter wenn du am Sonntag mit fährst, können wir auch in der fränkischen fahren. Den Otti und Thomas kann ich im Transit mitnehmen. Jochen hat keine Zeit. Sag bescheid.  

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (4. August 2007)

sorry roland, heut gehts net, samstag ist bei mir immer arbeitstag. bis morgen dann...
.
lg otti


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

komme mogen auch wieder um 9.00 an die Kirche.

Andreas


----------



## Thomas72 (4. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin morgen auch um 9:00 Uhr an der Kirche.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (4. August 2007)

klar komm ich mit. bin erst von fichtlgeb. zurück gekommen. treffen uns morgen um 900 uhr an der kirch und können dann in die fränkische shutteln, einen kann ich noch mit im auto verstauen,aber des klär mer bei der kirch ab. fahr mer halt die auobahntour mit hangkanten weg, den kennt otti ned und old shool auch ned. thomas  und roland hams ja scho mit gemacht. also bis moin
gruss peter


----------



## otti44 (4. August 2007)

wir können sehr gerne fahren, was du vorschlägst, peter. ich hoffe nur, ihr habt kein problem damit, wenn ich bei den lebensgefährlichen passagen den hang runterschieb...
.
lg otti

ps: ich hoffe, du bringst mattina mit!


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2007)

Ist ned so schlimm otti,hab awen umgeplant die route, das den roli und thomas ned langweilig wird. Martina hat leider ka zeit heut.
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (5. August 2007)

I geh etz an den Buul und lasmer die Sunna aufn Bauch Schina!!
             
Viel Spaß!!!!

Schlitzäugchen!


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2007)

tach bernd, hast heut gefehlt bei der tour, waren wieder in der fränkischen, bei  rabenstein in der ecke, und muss sagen war super tour, die leut waren alla fit, gelände hat glaub ich a jeden mehr oder weniger spass gemacht, gel otti hat scho gepasst oder und zwei liebe bekannte madels von heimspielforum hab ich auch getroffen. also was soll ich sagn, super wetter super trupp,und super tour. bis demnächst wieder,
tschau peter


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2007)

Hallo Peter,
wenigstens einer der an mich denkt!! Buääääähhhh! 
Sind ja jetzt nur noch vier Tage bis zum take off!!!   
Werde aber wahrscheinlich kommendes Wochenende wegen Jetlag noch nicht fähig sein mitzufahren. Muss dann eine Woche arbeiten und habe dann zwei Wochen frei. D.h es geht dann auch wieder unter der Woche was.

Bis demnächst 
Bernd

@ Roland: Hält die Hose jetzt eigentlich mit dem neuen Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2007)

@ bernd
Hose hat wieder nicht 100% ig gehalten. Werd mal sehn ob ich mir nen Gürtel reinmache.
Nächsten Sonntag fährst du mit egal ob mit oder ohne Jetlag. Das sind nur ausreden. Schlafen kannst auch danach, und aufm Rad wecken wir dich schon auf (Wurzeltrail). 
Die Tour gestern war super aber nichts für Marathonfullis die hätte der Andreas wegen Plombenschaden behandeln müssen.
@Peter wenn`s Wetter passt Mittwoch 15.30 Rothenbühl ? Gib mir bescheid.

Ach ja Tourdaten laut Sigma 49.21 KM 3.38 Stunden, 13.53 Durchschnitt,1050HM.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2007)

@ Roland: An meinem Bike is nix verplombt!! Alles 1a verschweißt!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2007)

@ Roland: An meinem Bike is nix verplombt!! Alles 1a verschweißt!! Des hält!! 
              Vielleichd sollersd lieber dei Hosn verblombn!! 
              A Schnidd über 13 Km/h????? Stell amol dein Rodumfang richdich ei  du alder Bscheiser!!!!!!! Odder hosd dein Reifn mid 10 bar aufbumbd dasd mer Umfang hosd??
Am Sunndoch kummi ned aus der Kisdn !! Des wasi etz scho!!!

Gruß 
Reiskocher


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2007)

@bernd 

da siehst du mal wie schnell die anderen waren, da ich bergauf immer der letzte war. Wenn du wieder dabei bist musst musst schon Gas geben. 

Roland


----------



## blacksurf (6. August 2007)

Schön Euch getroffen zu haben
Die Bikewelt ist klein *g*


----------



## Saddamchen (6. August 2007)

Jetzt treffen die auch noch nette Mädchen und mich trifft hier bald der Schlag!!! Buääääääääääääää!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. August 2007)

hey roland, wegen mittwoch ist pisse angesagt, ich fahr morgen um 15.30 in rothenbühl los, wennst mitfährst sag noch heut bescheid. gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2007)

Peter

alles klar morgen 15.30 Rothenbühl. Wenns schön ist.
Roland


----------



## 0815p (6. August 2007)

super, wenns pisst ruf ich dich an


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2007)

Hallo Bernd

wollt noch schnell was loswerden. Ich hab auch am Sonntag an dich gedacht. Ich hab gedacht: Gott sei dank ham ma noch a wochn ruh vor dem. 

viele liebe Grüsse nach Reishausen
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (7. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd
> 
> wollt noch schnell was loswerden. Ich hab auch am Sonntag an dich gedacht. Ich hab gedacht: Gott sei dank ham ma noch a wochn ruh vor dem.
> 
> ...



HAllo Roland!
Eigentlich wollte ich dir ja einen Glückskeks mitbringen. Aber leider wird es jetzt wohl doch auf einen Tritt in den Arsch rauslaufen!!

Die Rache ist mein!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. August 2007)

Hallo Reiskocher,

heutige Tour: fränkische inklusive Höhenweg und Muschelquelle 36KM, 14,03 Schnitt, 750 HM. Waren aber 12 KM Teer dabei.
Sonnenschein bis zum Schluss.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (8. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Reiskocher,
> 
> heutige Tour: fränkische inklusive Höhenweg und Muschelquelle 36KM, 14,03 Schnitt, 750 HM. Waren aber 12 KM Teer dabei.
> Sonnenschein bis zum Schluss.
> ...



Treibs nicht auf die Spitze!!!!!


----------



## carpediem_b (9. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Reiskocher,
> 
> heutige Tour: fränkische inklusive Höhenweg und Muschelquelle 36KM, 14,03 Schnitt, 750 HM. Waren aber 12 KM Teer dabei.
> Sonnenschein bis zum Schluss.
> ...



Ciao Leutenbachers  , 
da hätten wir uns ja fast gesehen , waren am Di 1 Stunde eher dran - Fo - Rothenbühl - Streitberg - rauf -oben - Muggendorf - Oswaldhöhle - Engelhardsberg - Moritz - Trail nach Sachsenmühle runter 


sehen uns - Gruß Bernhard


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2007)

peter

schönen Urlaub und besseres Wetter. Wäre jetzt auch gerne in Italien.
Bis demnächst.

Roland


----------



## shift (10. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

bin ehemaliger Forchheimer, jetzt Schweiz. Bin nächste Woche wieder in den Landen-mit Bike.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal bei einer eurer Ausfahrten anschliessen kann!
Gibts schon irgendwelche Termine?

Don`t cry-ride it!
bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

am Sonntag wenn es nicht Bauklötze regnet ab Leutenbach. Uhrzeit so 8.30 beim Brunnen an der Kirche. Tourenmäßig ca. 30-50 KM. 
Unter der Woche nach belieben musst vorher ins Forum schreiben oder gleich fest vereinbaren. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2007)

hallo zusammen

wie siehts morgen Sonntag aus, geht was ?

Roland


----------



## otti44 (11. August 2007)

sorry roland,

kann am sonntag leider net, wünsch euch allen aber trotzdem viel spaß!

otti


----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2007)

Bin widder doooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kubikjch (11. August 2007)

Das soll wohl heißen du fährst morgen mit?

um halb 9 beim Brunnen, gelle


----------



## Didi123 (11. August 2007)

Bräucht' mal eine kurze Wetterinfo von den Einheimischen: 
Hat's bei euch heut' noch g'schifft oder war's weitestgehend trocken...?
Wollt' morgen evtl. in der Pottensteiner Ecke eine Runde drehen, hab' aber keinen Bock auf Schlammschlacht...

Danke für die Info!


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2007)

Hallo Didi123,

solltest morgen nicht unbedingt fränkische fahren,:  es regnet eigentlich dauernd. Bis morgen trocknet es auf keinen Fall ab.

@ Bernd schön das du da bist !!!! Morgen Frauenhöhle und Signalstein bei jedem Wetter.
!!!!!!!!!!

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Didi123,
> 
> solltest morgen nicht unbedingt fränkische fahren,:  es regnet eigentlich dauernd. Bis morgen trocknet es auf keinen Fall ab.
> 
> ...


Jädläg und a Sauwedder!!
Leud seids mer ned bös obber des losii morgn nu amol sei!!

Salve!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2007)

schöne Sonnentour 35 KM Frauenhöhle und Signalstein mit Jochen gefahren. Einige Irrwege waren auch dabei. Jetzt wissen wir wie was wir zukünftig nicht fahren.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (13. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Didi123,
> 
> solltest morgen nicht unbedingt fränkische fahren,:  es regnet eigentlich dauernd. Bis morgen trocknet es auf keinen Fall ab.
> ...
> Roland



Danke nachträglich! 
Hätte zeitlich eh nicht geklappt, evtl. nächstes WE, da schaut's hoffentlich besser aus...


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2007)

hay leuts
bin wieder daham von montafon, und muss sagen a traum  
Sind jeden tag a tour gefahren, so zwischen 700hm und 18oo hm. Landschaft supergut, und trails, wenn man sucht find man schon die richtigen. Und bei euch, geht was am sonntag, wenn ja schreibt bescheid, vielleicht farn wir oder ich mit, weil morgen du ich in der fränkischen a  tour guiden .
aslo bis evt sonntag
tschau peter


----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2007)

Servus Urlauber,

bin morgen ab mittag auch in der fränkischen mit einem nagelneuen Rocky Slayer des problem is sei Besitzer ist auch dabei.
Fahr mit dem Bernd die Muschelquellentour damit er sein Setup perfektionieren kann und ich endlich diese eine Sche.... Kehre fahren kann.
Am Sonntag könnten wir ja wieder ab Waischenfeld eine Tour drehen. Ich kann noch 2 mitnehmen. Müssten wir aber schon um 8.30 losfahren.
Schreib mal am Samstag zurück.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2007)

@bernd
gratuliere zum neuen hopel,da musst aber am sonntach a mit, muss mer dei neus radl mal an guckn 
@ roland.
welche tour bei weischenfeld meinst du ????
und pass mer morgen auf, damit die jemand auffängt, weisst scho wo


----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2007)

Die tour ist mir eigentlich egal las dir halt irgend etwas einfallen es gibt ja einiges. Ich mein ab Tüchersfeld oder Gössweinstein nicht Waischenfeld.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2007)

Sorry leute ,mus für morgen absagen, ist was dazwischen gekommen, euch viel spass morgen.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2007)

dann würd ich mal sagen das wir ab 8.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach fahren. 
Roland

p.s. wenn einer eine Tour ab fränkischer kennt können wir ja immer noch umplanen.


----------



## kubikjch (18. August 2007)

Alles klaro, bin dabei.
Bis morgen früh

Jochen


----------



## otti44 (18. August 2007)

hi roland,

ich bin auf jeden fall mit dabei, andreas aus kunreuth (rübennase) kommt auch mit. also bis morgen früh dann um 8:30 am bänkla. 
und etz geh ich auf hetzleser kärwa, um mich angemessen für die morgige tour vorzubereiten...
.
lg, otti


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2007)

*Ja is denn scho Weihnachten???*      






[/url][/IMG]

Also wie wärs denn dan morgen mal wieder mir Buckenreuth,Thoosmühle;Rödelfels;Thoosmühle; Seidmar; Moritz; Leutenbach.

Ich brauch Fudder für mei Kisdn!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2007)

Ist das das neue IKEA Rad ?


----------



## kubikjch (18. August 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *Ja is denn scho Weihnachten???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die Tour hattn wir vor, aber pass auf das dein Klapprad nicht auseinanderfliegt


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Genau die Tour hattn wir vor, aber pass auf das dein Klapprad nicht auseinanderfliegt



Des flichd höchsdns vonander wenn der Rosd von euern Fuschän Baumargdschlampn überspringd und des Äzn ofänd!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist das das neue IKEA Rad ?



Dasder du fei morg ned widder dei Käsfüshandschu ozigsd, wall do hods mi heud scho göggd!! Und schau der den Wech auf der Kardn nuamol o du lebendes GPS Gerät, wall sonsd kumma wahrscheinli nedamol aus Leudnbach naus!!


PS: DES "IKEA ROD" WIRD DER MORGN DEN DRECK IN DEIN GSICHDSBUNKER SCHLEUDERN!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2007)

super rad bernd, war ne gute endscheidung
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2007)

war ne schöne Tour. Die Stufen bei der Ruine waren schon heftig. Unser neuer Endurist (weißes Rad aus Kanada) hat auch seine (leichte) Sturztaufe bekommen. Alles in allem nicht schlecht schön das der Andreas mal wieder dabei war.
42 KM 1100 HM.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> war ne schöne Tour. Die Stufen bei der Ruine waren schon heftig. Unser neuer Endurist (weißes Rad aus Kanada) hat auch seine (leichte) Sturztaufe bekommen. Alles in allem nicht schlecht schön das der Andreas mal wieder dabei war.
> 42 KM 1100 HM.
> Roland



Servus!!!
@ Peter: Die Kistn ist echt super!! Muss mich nur noch ein wenig umstellen! Der  Kopf ist halt immer noch auf Marathon Fully programiert. Der "leichte Sturz" war scho a ganz schöna Brezn. Bin bei der Thoosmühleauf dem Rücken bestimmt 5 Meter den Hang nundergrudsch!! Daheim ist eine Handvoll Dreck aus meiner Hosen gefallen. 
@ All: Bin Fix und fertig. Des Träningslager in China konnst vergessn. Mussi di Wochn hald widder a bormol am Kanal Grundlagen bolzn geh!!

@Rolandein Bild






[/url][/IMG]



Salve


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2007)

So habt  ganz schöne tour gemacht, welch trppe meinst du roli, kenn ich die??
heut hätt ich ned mithalten können, bin aweng kränklich, habs gestern in der fränkischen gemerkt, das nemmer viel geht, drumm hab ich abgesagt. habe paar fotos vom letzten urlaub im mei album, schau dirs mal an , hätte dir auch gefallen
gruss peter
@bernt hab dir ne PN geschrieben


----------



## ruebennase (19. August 2007)

Genau war klasse - Jochen - guter Guide, das!
werd mal für nächsten Sonntag ein paar Entwicklungseinheiten einschieben, damit ich am Berg mithalten kann ;-).


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2007)

Guten Morgen Andreas,

ich hoffe nicht für das Bergauffahren?

@ Peter: Wir sind die Tour Leutenbach-Kirschenweg-Wichsenstein-Ühleinshof-Rödelfels-Wolkenstein-Egloffstein-Leutenbach gefahren.

Die Treppe war an der Ruine am Dietrichstein und Roland ist es aufs "1. Mal "gefahren  

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## otti44 (20. August 2007)

mir hats gestern supergut gefallen, allerdings war ich nach der tour körperlich ganz schön am ende. scheint halt doch ziemlich anstrengend zu sein, des bergunterschieben...
.
mfg, otti


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2007)

Wenn ich noch mal nach Hetzles gefahren wäre und morgens schon von Hetzles gekommen wäre hätte es mich vom Rad gehauen. 
Ist schon immer ne stramme Leistung diese An -und Abfahrtskilometer.

Aber deine bergablauf Kilometer werden auch immer weniger. Irgendwann wirst du mich auf dem Hinterrad auf der St. Moritz Treppe überholen.

Bis demnächst
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2007)

Das nächste mal fahr ich die Treppe mit Sicherheit aufs erste mal. Aber man muss seine Grenzen von unten ertasten.Von oben tut es meistens weh. 

Aber mein Whippi bringt mich sicher an Ziel. Hab es gestern auch schön gewaschen und geölt. Jetzt steht es im Büro neben mir und grinst mich an.


----------



## otti44 (20. August 2007)

alles halb so wild, roland. sind ja kaum höhenmeter auf der strecke hetzles-leutenbach. gar kein vergleich zu den 150 schiebehöhenmetern gestern, als du für die letzten 5 km die rolle des guides in dir völlig unbekanntem gelände übernommen hast...
@peter zur info: während jochen die diedrichsteintreppe mit seinem ersten versuch in heroischer manier perfekt gemeistert hat, benötigte roland 39 versuche, ehe er halbwegs selbstständig die treppe runterholperte. bernd hat nach dem 65 versuch aufgegeben. leider konnten andreas und ich aufgrund unserer treppenuntauglichen bikes keinen versuch starten. vom psychischen her, hätten wir des trepple beim ersten versuch drauf...
@jochen: sehen wir uns heut abend? bist beim
O grießinger
O mendelwirt
O michelwirt oder
O biergarten der bäckerei mehl?
bitte ankreuzen!

otti


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2007)

@otti
jetzt hams sie alla neue bikes, das du ned auch noch auf die idee kommst dir a neus zu kaufen,gelle. Obwohl, dann kannst auch mal treppchen und absätzla fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2007)

Hey Otti,

ich bin runtergefahren wie eingeölt. Selten so eine saubere Linie gesehen. Und das braucht seine Zeit. Schlechte Linie und gleich kann jeder fahren. Der Abfahrtsstyle muss schon passen. Stell dir mal vor es sehen ein paar Miezen zu nicht immer blos Hasen und Rehe und einige Hirschen (auf Rädern). Da muss der Surf schon passen.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Otti,
> 
> ich bin runtergefahren wie eingeölt. Selten so eine saubere Linie gesehen. Und das braucht seine Zeit. Schlechte Linie und gleich kann jeder fahren. Der Abfahrtsstyle muss schon passen. Stell dir mal vor es sehen ein paar Miezen zu nicht immer blos Hasen und Rehe und einige Hirschen (auf Rädern). Da muss der Surf schon passen.



  Amen!!!


----------



## ruebennase (20. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Otti,
> 
> ich bin runtergefahren wie eingeölt. Selten so eine saubere Linie gesehen...
> 
> ...


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> alles halb so wild, roland. sind ja kaum höhenmeter auf der strecke hetzles-leutenbach. gar kein vergleich zu den 150 schiebehöhenmetern gestern, als du für die letzten 5 km die rolle des guides in dir völlig unbekanntem gelände übernommen hast...
> @peter zur info: während jochen die diedrichsteintreppe mit seinem ersten versuch in heroischer manier perfekt gemeistert hat, benötigte roland 39 versuche, ehe er halbwegs selbstständig die treppe runterholperte. bernd hat nach dem 65 versuch aufgegeben. leider konnten andreas und ich aufgrund unserer treppenuntauglichen bikes keinen versuch starten. vom psychischen her, hätten wir des trepple beim ersten versuch drauf...
> @jochen: sehen wir uns heut abend? bist beim
> O grießinger
> ...



Sers Otti,

siehe oben.

Gruß
Jochen

PS: Waren es echt nur 39 Versuche beim rasenden Roland?
Kam mir irgendwie viel länger vor


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2007)

hallo Kubikjch,

es waren nicht 39 sondern 3,9 Versuche es wären weniger gewesen wenn ich selbst als Sicherung unten gestanden hätte aber das geht ja leider nicht. Das letzte mal hatte ich von deiner "Sicherung" zwei riesige Blutergüsse und diverse Schürfwunden ich denke ich hätte weniger gehabt wenn ein leerer Blecheimer als Sicherung gedient hätte. Also entschuldige mein zu geringes Vertrauen in deine Fangkünste. 
Bis zur nächsten Sicherstellung.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo Kubikjch,
> 
> es waren nicht 39 sondern 3,9 Versuche es wären weniger gewesen wenn ich selbst als Sicherung unten gestanden hätte aber das geht ja leider nicht. Das letzte mal hatte ich von deiner "Sicherung" zwei riesige Blutergüsse und diverse Schürfwunden ich denke ich hätte weniger gehabt wenn ein leerer Blecheimer als Sicherung gedient hätte. Also entschuldige mein zu geringes Vertrauen in deine Fangkünste.
> Bis zur nächsten Sicherstellung.




Musdi hald amol widder Duschn!!  
Dann langern die Leud a widder no wensd gflugn kummsd!!  
Wal  mid aner Händ die Nosn zuhaldn und mid der andern sichern gehd hald schwär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. August 2007)

:d


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2007)

Kaum hat er sich erholt wird er wieder frech.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kaum hat er sich erholt wird er wieder frech.



Wer?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> :d



Beim Schreiben zusammengebrochen???


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2007)

Und bernd, wolln mer morgen mittag die schlüsselstell am schlangen trail propieren??? So um 1400. uhr hab ich zeit. Treffpkt am wanderparkplatz neben der strasse richt rettern. Protektoren nimm ich mal mit, da es noch nass sein wird.
@ roli, hast a zeit zum testen?? Wiphi jä 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2007)

Servus Peter,

kann ich dir noch nicht sagen ob ich Zeit habe. Kommt immer auf die Kundschaft an. Ruf mich mal an wenn du daheim losfährst oder etwas früher. Normalerweise müsste es schon klappen. Habe heute mit Bernd telefoniert wären morgen um ca. 17.00 sowieso mit ihm gefahren (ohne Regen). 
Könnt ich ja mal meine Protektoren und meinen Fullfacehelm probieren.  
Wird halt noch sche... nass sein.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2007)

@Peter und Roland: Also morgen ist gebongt!!! Wird auch nicht so nass sein, da es auf der Kanzel immer schnell abtrocknet. Nur mit der Uhrzeit müssen wir uns einigen. Mir ist es egal!!!
14:00 Uhr wäre bei mir auch OK


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2007)

@roli
und bursche , wie schauts aus um 14.00 uhr????
ich muss jetzt nach erlangen und werd vor 13.00 uhr ned daheim sein , als schreibts rein wann.
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2007)

fahr ma ab Leutenbach und nehmen des Walberla mit ?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2007)

Uhrzeit fehlt!!
Mir wäre Kanzelparkplatz lieber. Kann ich mit dem Rad hinfahren.
Können dann ja Kapellentrail,Schlangentrail und "Aua blos ned nofalln" Trail fahren.
Vorschlag deshalb Kanzelparkplatz 14:30Uhr. OK??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2007)

14.00 Uhr ist O.K. fahr ich halt alleine übers Walberla. Ist mir eh lieber als mit so einer luftgefederten FOX Gabel wie dir.

Stahlferdern Roland


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2007)

14.30 ist ok, hoffe nur mir meinen den selben parkblatz Meint ihr den parkpl. bei den der schotterweg direkt steil rauf zur kanzel geht?? oder den ca 1km davor. wenn du von forchheim , nach den kellerberg weider, dann kommt strassenabzweig serlbach, da auch gerade weider und nun bevor du aus den wald raus fährst, ist links ein wander pkpl. Also welch nu.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2007)

Also ich fasse zusammen:
Zeit: 14:30
Ort: Parkplatz direkt am Schotterweg bei Auffahrt zur Kanzel (In der Auffahrt!)
Mitzubringen: Kasten Bier;Grill; Holzkohle und Fleisch!

Oki Doki????


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2007)

Alle klaro, des sauerstoffzelt hast noch vergessen


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Alle klaro, des sauerstoffzelt hast noch vergessen



Und a Pflasder fürn Roli wens nan widder Obischmeddert!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2007)

hab mir mal gerade mein protektoren genauer angesehen kann die jetzt nicht mehr als neue umtauschen. denkt man gar nicht wie die die schrammen verhindern. ums mit dem bernd seinen worten zu sagen: a sagramendischer brezn  hobi do draht. und koa foto sagradie.


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2007)

hoff dei griffl is in ordnung. du des eine foto moll reiladen.
gruus peter


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2007)

Sauber obizwirbeld hods nan den Roli (der Name ist Programm!) 
Ohne Protektoren häds mani wirgli weh do!! 
Und der Pedär der Fräggär is sauber durchkumma!!  
Gud wors Leud !! 
Roli wos mang die Griffl??

@ Peter: Danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2007)

Halo beisammen,

@peter schau mal in meine Fotos da ist das Bild aber von der Steilheit sieht man nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Halo beisammen,
> 
> @peter schau mal in meine Fotos da ist das Bild aber von der Steilheit sieht man nichts.


Do hosd rechd!! Auf dem Bild schauds ja aus als wennsd midm Bonanzarad nunderfohrn könnersd. Wos solln do die Leud dengn? Do müss ma nuamol ans machn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2007)

Servus Leud!
hab ich doch gerade tatsächlich noch einen Schmutzfleck auf meinem frisch geputztem Baby entdeckt!???   
Den machi etz bladd den Hund!! 

Der Putzer!!


----------



## 0815p (23. August 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Leud!
> hab ich doch gerade tatsächlich noch einen Schmutzfleck auf meinem frisch geputztem Baby entdeckt!???
> Den machi etz bladd den Hund!!
> 
> Der Putzer!!



komisch mei kistn war ned drecked


----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2007)

hallo zusammen ich würd gern ma mit fahrn auf eueren trails 
is ja besser so mit eingeborenen  
ich war schon ma in der ecke aber so ohne plan is des net so 
seit ihr am sonntag am start???
mfg walter


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich würd gern ma mit fahrn auf eueren trails
> is ja besser so mit eingeborenen
> ich war schon ma in der ecke aber so ohne plan is des net so
> seit ihr am sonntag am start???
> mfg walter


Hallo Walter,
neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen. Für Sonntag sind wir im Augenblick zu dritt. Einzelheiten machen wir meistens immer erst am Samstag fix. Schau einfach mal am Samstag Abend rein. Dann sollte alles klar sein. Also vielleicht bis Sonntag.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> komisch mei kistn war ned drecked


  Hosd ja mich gnädigerweise den Schlammberch an der Kabelln in zwa Deile fohrn losn. Fasd wie der Moses in der Bibel blos hald mid Schlamm oddär? Obber wardner des gibt Rachä!!  

Der Ex-Butzer (Wal etz is widder sauber die Kisdn)

PS: Roli wos isn los? Konnsd gwis wecha dera Brezn von gesdern nedamol mer di Dasdn vom Kombuder drüggn wal mer nix von dir hörd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (23. August 2007)

Servus du Rad Putzer,

der Roli ist in Weissendorf um dort wieder Geld für Farhradersatzteile zu verdienen, weils ihn dauernd auf die Waffl haut.

Servus
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus du Rad Putzer,
> 
> der Roli ist in Weissendorf um dort wieder Geld für Farhradersatzteile zu verdienen, weils ihn dauernd auf die Waffl haut.
> 
> ...


Der wird bald Zahnersatzteile brauchen!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

Sonntag bei Sonnenschein keine Zeit.


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2007)

Wie früher bei der Post
"Fasse dich kurz"


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag bei Sonnenschein keine Zeit.



Hä???  Wenn es regnet würdest wohl fahren??
Ich glaub jetzt ist er einmal zu oft auf den Schädel geflogen! 
Fass dich auserdem bitte in Zukunft etwas kürzer!!!
Was ist mit dem Rest am Sonntag?


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2007)

Wir fahren morgen ins fichtelgebirge, zum hupfen und so und wenn alles klappt , fahren ich (wir?) sonntag mit. 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

a S N k L

R R


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

Servus Peter,

der Jochen und ich wollen am Samstag eine fränkische Tour machen.
Kannst du mir mal die Eckdaten von der Tour geben bei der wir Rabeneck gefahren sind. 
@ nerviger Rocky Mountain Fahrer (Berndi) hab dich heute mal angerufen aber mailbox. Hast du Lust morgen.

R R


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> der Jochen und ich wollen am Samstag eine fränkische Tour machen.
> Kannst du mir mal die Eckdaten von der Tour geben bei der wir Rabeneck gefahren sind.
> ...



also roli, ist ned einfach zu finden. aber propiers.
start in behringersmühle, auf die strasse richt. oberailsfeld ca 600m nach ortende (behringm.) geht lings ein schotter weg bergauf zum forsthaus schweigelberg (gelbe raute wandermark.) am forsthaus rechts richt weis marter. der gelben raute immer folgen bis weiss marter. kurz vor den denkmal weiss marter links den feldwg weiter fahren, immer noch gelbe raute.da die richt schottersmühle folgen. ist bergab zur schottersmühl super trail mit einer schl.stelle. unten angekommen, den trail rechts folgen, geht ein ganzes stück weit hinter,(auch noch gelbe raute,gelber strich,M/D wanderweg).jetzt wirds komisch den der weg den ich fahr ist kein wanderweg ,sondern ne breite forstweg der irgendwann mal links rauf nach köttweinsdorf geht. ist etwas längere auffahrt.
in köttweinsdorf auf strasse richt. eichenbirkach(zwei gegenanstiege auf strasse)bis lins der schotterweg zur burg rabeneck geht, den folgen zur burg. dann unter der burgbrücke duch (bitte schieben,wegen burgbesitzer )
und durch den eisentor runter auf heftigen trail. wenn du unten angekommen bist dann links den taltrail zurück zur schottersmühle, da  gerade aus weiter zurück nach behringersmühl, oder bei schottersmühl über die brücke und rauf zum adlerstein.die auffahrt müsstst ja noch wissen.
viel spass euch , und passt gut auf


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2007)

@ roli. was am sonntag, musst pause machen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2007)

Ist la ganz schön kompliziert dieses Wochenende.
1. Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren Roland?
2. Wer fährt Sonntag sicher? Wenn keiner fährt würde ich dann morgen mifahren.

Der Rocky Balboa


----------



## Axalp (24. August 2007)

Servus!

Also wenn ihr morgen fahrts würde ich mich super-gerne anschließen.

Hab' den Roland vor etlichen Wochen mal kennengelernt. Damals war er noch wg. Knöchelverletzung außer Gefecht. Am Dienstag hab ich mit dem Otti den Hetzles unsicher gemacht - war 'ne Spitzentour. Er hat gemeint ich würd' zu Euch passen - vor allem vom Speed her auf den Abfahrten  

Also wann geht's los? Ich nehme an man trifft sich in Behringersmühe?

Gruß,

Axalp


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2007)

owe owe roli, hoff nur das du die tour findest .
aber der bernd weiss ja deine guidequalität zu schätzen Schad das ich im fichtelberg bin, wenn i an die ganzen schlüsselstellen denk und den absatzblock runter , auf den trail richt. rabeneck, den musst ja a noch knacken. nimm vieleicht dei protekt. mit
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

Sonntag Familie


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

Hallo Markus,

 Samstag ca. 13.30 Uhr Parkplatz Beringersmühle. Jochen kommt mit weissem Golf III, Ich mit silberfarbenem Ford Focus Kombi.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2007)

Samstag abend bin ich beim grossen jährlichen Verwandschaftsessen mit Spanferkel bis tief in die Nacht. Am Sonntag haben dem Jochen und meine Frau eine Wanderung verabredet (natürlich mit uns). Also werd ich am Sonntag morgen höchstens ein wenig GA1 veranstalten.
Fahr ma halt am Samstag ne schöne Tour.
@peter hab die Tour mal auf der Karte nachgezeichnet danke für die Beschreibung (was heist hier owe owe)
@Italienischer Hengst (denke vielleicht Hengstfohlen).Kannst ruhig mitfahren erstens haben wir dann mehr zum Steckenabsichern und zweitens hat dei Modekistn (Chickenway Hobel) nu ka Blut gleckt.

Gezeichnet
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Italienischer Hengst (denke vielleicht Hengstfohlen).Kannst ruhig mitfahren erstens haben wir dann mehr zum Steckenabsichern und zweitens hat dei Modekistn (Chickenway Hobel) nu ka Blut gleckt.
> 
> Gezeichnet
> Roland



Der Hobel kon ja dann dei Buld leggn wensd die widder nobrezd!!!

Bin also auch um 13:30 in Behringersmühle. Werde die Tour ins GPS laden damit das dann auch klappt! Soll jetzt nicht heisen das ich dir nicht trau Roland. 
In welche Karte hast du den die Tour eingezeichnet? Visitenkarte , ,Schafkopfkarte, Hochzeitkarte oder Wanderkarte??


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2007)

@ Bernd kommst auch mit deim Rucki Zucki oder Rocky Zocki hab den Namen vergessen.
Ja lads mal ins GPS dann kann ich hinter dir her fahren. Die Sufen vom Rabeneck.

Roland


----------



## SoWhat (25. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

bin mehr oder weniger zufällig über das Forum und diesen Thread hier "gestolpert" und würde mich euch morgen gerne mal anschließen.

Ist 9:00Uhr an der Kirche in Leutenbach noch aktuell?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2007)

Hallo Stefan,
so wie ich die Sache sehe geht morgen nichts, weil wir heute schon fahren und morgen viele keine Zeit haben. Nächsten Sonntag dann aber wieder. Schau halt einfach mal wieder vorbei.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

ist normalerweise immer aktuell. Aber wir fahren heute fränkische da morgen nicht viel Zeit ist. Aber am nächsten Sonntag auf alle Fälle. Schau einfach mal rein. Ist immer sehr lustig mit uns (glaube ich wenigstens).

Roland


----------



## otti44 (25. August 2007)

aaalso...

ich fahre morgen auf jeden fall. wenn kein leutenbacher mitfährt, macht es imho auch keinen sinn, ab leutenbach zu starten. 
@ axalp: was hältst du davon, ab hetzles zu fahren (zu einer christlichen uhrzeit)?
@ rübennase: du bist doch sicher auch mit dabei oder?

ich schlage mal als 10.00 uhr treffpunkt in hetzles an der kirche vor. wer fährt noch mit?
.
mfg, otti


----------



## ruebennase (25. August 2007)

Ich schlage mal als 10.00 uhr treffpunkt in hetzles an der kirche vor. wer fährt noch mit?
.
mfg, otti[/QUOTE]

Klar bin ich dabei - würd aber lieber "evangelisch" um 08:30 losfahren - gern auch bei Dir in H.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2007)

und ihr frankenrider, wie war die tour , alles gefunden oder  irrt ihr imer noch in der fränkischen umher, da noch kein bericht hier zu lesen ist.
@ roli. bist heut den blockabsatz gefahren???


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und ihr frankenrider, wie war die tour , alles gefunden oder  irrt ihr imer noch in der fränkischen umher, da noch kein bericht hier zu lesen ist.
> @ roli. bist heut den blockabsatz gefahren???


Hallo Peter
Na zurück aus den Fichtelmountains?? Heute schon gehopst?

Na selbstverständlich haben wir alles gefunden. Und das sogar ohne Probleme.
Habe ja die Tour ins GPS reingehackt. Nur einmal 50 Meter falsch da Abzweigung übersehen. Habe den Verlauf aber etwas geändert. Sind nach dem Rabeneck Trail über die Straße hoch nach Saugendorf und von dort über einen üblen arschglatten Felsentrail zurück ins Tal. Wenn das Teil trocken gewesen ist wäre das sogar ziemlich Geil. Eine richtig üble Stelle gibts da auch. Wenn du die knackst kaufen wir uns alle Bonazaräder!! Ehrlich!!
In Doos sind wir dann hoch nach Engelhardsberg, von dort nach Moritz und den Trail zur Sachsenmühle runter. Werde  die Karte noch reinstellen.
Für den Höhepunkt hat heute Jochen gesorgt. Roland bremst auf dem Trail ,ich kann auch gerade noch halten, Markus (Axalp) schaft es auch mir nicht reinzufahren und Herr Kubik zieht die Vorderbremse wohl etwas zu fest und segelt mit besten Haltungsnoten an uns vorbei ins Gebüsch!!     BUAHHHH!!!
Ach ja auf dem Taltrail nach der Schottersmühle hods mi an der ersdn Schlüsselstelle a no brelld!! 

Grüssla
Bernd

So hier jetzt noch die Karte dazu






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (25. August 2007)

rübennase hat soeben mit mir telefoniert. er ist dabei und falls sonst noch jemand mitfahren möchte: start morgen früh um 9.00 uhr in hetzles an der kirche.

otti


----------



## Axalp (25. August 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> @ axalp: was hältst du davon, ab hetzles zu fahren (zu einer christlichen



Sorry, aber ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag in Fürth. Der Hetzles wird erst wieder am Mittwoch unsicher gemacht. 

War 'ne klasse Tour heut' Nachmittag.  Muss nur noch an meinem Setup feilen - sprich Luftdruck im Reifen senken - dann wird's perfekt!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> Na zurück aus den Fichtelmountains?? Heute schon gehopst?
> 
> Na selbstverständlich haben wir alles gefunden. Und das sogar ohne Probleme.
> ...


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2007)

Hm , noch kanner wach von denen, werd mich wohl so auf der such machen, aber glaub zu wissen welcher weg des ist. Kein wanderweg, sondern ein ausgetrocknetes bachbett mit teils geroll und felsplatten, wird als zustieg für die zwergenschlosskletterwand genommen. die schlüsselstelle ist glaub ich ziemlich zum schluss bevor man auf die strasse kommt. werds mal testen und bildlich festhalten.


----------



## RolandMC (26. August 2007)

Waren heute mal zu Fuß unterwegs Fam. Kubik und Fam. Roth haben die Rucksäcke gepackt und waren am Spiegelfelsen. Dort den Grill angeschmissen und es uns gutgehen lassen. Leider war der Aufweg etwas beschwerlich da wir erst morgens um 3.30 Uhr zu Hause angekommen sind (Fam. Feier) und der Rucksack s.. schwer war.
@ Peter geht die Woche was ? Fränkische wenns Wetter passt. Bernd hat noch Urlaub diese Woche.


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2007)

@roli
habe heut den trail gamacht, aber die schlüsselstelle ist mir zu heiss den weg kannte ich scho , vom klettern her.
habe mit bernd telefo. und uns für dienstag was vorgenommen, muss aber diese woche schaffen, d.h. dann erst um 15.30 in rothenbühls am schwimmbadparkpl., wenn ned pisst. 
Tour: rothenbühl-trainmeusel- trail nach muggendorf-strasse rauf nach engelhardsberg- adlerstein- muggendorfer höhenweg- spitzkehrentrai-muschelquell-und jetzt neu für euch Wolfsgraben bei gasseldorf und bergauf über binghöhle- enger spitzkehren trail übers pavilon runter nach streitberg.  wenns trtocken ist
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (26. August 2007)

Ja wie jetzt Peter?, das war dir zu heiß.
Unser Roland ist am gestrigen Tage wie ein junger Gott über die Trails gesurft.
Er hat sogar heute bei unserer Wanderung Balanceübungen auf den herumliegenden Baumstämmen gemacht. 
Jetzt mußt du dich warm anziehen. 
Und unser Rocky Mountain Fan sollte vielleicht seinen Abgang nach der Burg Rabeneck nicht so unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Ich habe ihm dafür die Haltungsnote 9 gegeben.  
War aber echt ne schöne Tour am Samstag.
Gruß auch an Axalp(Markus).

Bis die Tage 

Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (26. August 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt Peter?, das war dir zu heiß.
> 
> Und unser Rocky Mountain Fan sollte vielleicht seinen Abgang nach der Burg Rabeneck nicht so unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Ich habe ihm dafür die Haltungsnote 9 gegeben.
> 
> ...



Mist der hods ned vergessn!!


----------



## kubikjch (26. August 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mist der hods ned vergessn!!



Du warst zwar schnell wieder auf den Beinen, aber dein Hinterrad in 2 Meter Höhe und der wackelnde Busch habens verraten


----------



## Saddamchen (26. August 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du warst zwar schnell wieder auf den Beinen, aber dein Hinterrad in 2 Meter Höhe und der wackelnde Busch habens verraten


Werde mich wohl mit beiden (Hinterrad und Busch) zum Thema petzen unterhalten müssen! 
Denern weri obber den Marsch blosn das ihnern Hörn und Segn verged   
Petzn!!  Des is ja wohle des ledzde. Und schö homs gsochd sie verradn nix!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (26. August 2007)

Wie war eigentlich dein Sonntag heute?
Bist du vorm Mittagessen überhaupt aus deiner Kräzn gstiegn?
Oder mußte dich die Mutti erst mit Aspirin hochpäppeln.?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. August 2007)

Ging scho halbwegs!!
Asbirin is doch blos wos fü Berchaufbremser und Wormduscher!!


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2007)

Also morgen alles klaro, um 15.30 uhr in rothenbühl am schwimmbadparkplatz.
wetter soll ja trocken bleiben
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (27. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Also morgen alles klaro, um 15.30 uhr in rothenbühl am schwimmbadparkplatz.
> wetter soll ja trocken bleiben
> gruss peter



Ich bin dabei! 
Bis morgen!


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2007)

schöner Trail Dienstag heute. Bernd und Ich haben heute die Muschelquelle abgehakt. Sind nen schönen Treppentrail gefahren. Peter hat mir heute die Wolfsschlucht gezeigt coole Schlüsselstelle (Naturstein, Betontreppen mit Geröll) und ne schöne enge Kehre.
@Peter vielleicht klappts am Freitag schreibs rein.
34 KM und 950 Hm.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2007)

Jo!! War gut gestern! 
Bin jetzt bis Freitag weg! Man sieht sich!!
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
ist nur ein testfoto, und sieh an es funktioniert sogar.
@roli. wegen freita, geb ich dir morgen abend bescheid, wann und wo
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/383593/cat/500/ppuser/80643

Testfoto hoffentlich gehts.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2007)

Muss ich wohl noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. August 2007)

@ roli.
Also morgen fahrn mer, bei so einen wetter 
Treffen uns um 15.0o in rothenbühl schwimmbadperkpl.
wenns zeitlich schlecht ist, geb bescheid. muss jetzt noch weg, weiss ned wann ich heut abend nachhaus komm.
gruss peter
ach ja , ich hab jetzt den anderen dämpfer drinn, morgen mal sehen wie geht


----------



## Saddamchen (31. August 2007)

peter 
ist nur ein testfoto schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch die Querung bei der Oswaldhöhle oder?
> 
> Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2007)

@bernd
bist scho wieder da, vom urlaub???
wegen sonntag, klappt bei mir ned, fahr zur eurobike
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (31. August 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> bist scho wieder da, vom urlaub???
> wegen sonntag, klappt bei mir ned, fahr zur eurobike
> gruss peter



@Peter: Na dann viel Spaß dort !!

@All: Geht Sonntag was? Würde aber vorschlagen vielleicht etwas später zu starten, da ja jetzt früh noch alles pitschnass ist.

Salve


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2007)

also, ich bin morgen doch da,mein fahrer hat abgesagt, und hab zeit für ne tour. sagt bescheid, wann und wo
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2007)

@roli und rest der mannschaft, hab gerade mit bernd  für morgen ne tour ausgemacht. 
treffpkt um ca 10.45 in behringersmühle am wanderparkpl. wer mitkommt, soll an den fränkisch schweiz maraton denken, wegen strassen sperrung.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (1. September 2007)

hallo peter und bernd

behringersmühle ist mir morgen ein bisschen zu aufwändig und auch fast a bissel spät. ich werd ne tour ab meiner haustür unternehmen, sofern das wetter einigermaßen funktioniert...
ich wünsche euch viel spaß, bis demnächst amal.

lg, otti


----------



## Thomas72 (1. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

lang ist´s her. Bin heute die Pegnitztour mit Matze und Daniel gefahren. Hat trotz Regen Spass gemacht. Bin heut Abend auf einer Geburtstagsfeier und kann somit nicht hundertprozentig sagen ob ich morgen fahren kann. Wenn ich jedoch fahre, dann spätestens um 8:30 ab Leutenbach.
Schade Peter und Bernd, klappt bestimmt irgendwann.
Schau heut Abend einfach nochmal ins Forum ob ab Leutenbach etwas geht, ansonsten muß ich halt allein fahrn  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kubikjch (1. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

melde mich für morgen auch ab.
Gehen ab 11 Uhr zum Wandern zum Streibaum.
SInd heute ne 50 km GA1 Runde gefahren, war auch recht ok.

@ Peter: Stell mal die Bilder zur Verfügung, bitte.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2007)

mit den bidern hauts ned so hin wie ich des will, bin zu doof dazu. ich hab sie roli per i-mail veschickt, soll sie dir weiter senden.
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (1. September 2007)

No Bedär do sima dann morgn wol allans odder??
Kömma ja aweng kuschln!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> melde mich für morgen auch ab.
> Gehen ab 11 Uhr zum Wandern zum Streibaum.
> ...


Etz im Säbdämber fangerns mit GA1 Dräning oh!!! 
Die schbinnern die Leudnbocher!! Mer soch i ned!!


----------



## SoWhat (1. September 2007)

Servus miteinander,

wollte mich euch morgen eigentlich mal anschließen, aber nach dem ich es gestern auf dem Laufband etwas mehr als übertrieben habe, sind meine Beine konditionell absolut untauglich zum Biken.  

Für nächsten Sonntag reiße ich mich aber zusammen!  

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (2. September 2007)

SoWhat schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> wollte mich euch morgen eigentlich mal anschließen, aber nach dem ich es gestern auf dem Laufband etwas mehr als übertrieben habe, sind meine Beine konditionell absolut untauglich zum Biken.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch du warst wenigstens mit dem Bike auf dem Laufband!!!1 


PS: Würde das eigentlich überhaupt (theoretisch) gehen?

Hicks und ab ins Bett


----------



## SoWhat (2. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch du warst wenigstens mit dem Bike auf dem Laufband!!!1
> 
> 
> PS: Würde das eigentlich überhaupt (theoretisch) gehen?



Mit 'nem Kinderrad vielleicht noch. Für ein normales Bike ist das Laufband zu kurz. Mehr als 50cm "Spiel" wird da nicht sein. Ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen, was da abgeht, wenn dich das Band bei 35km/h "langsam hinten auswirft"...


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2007)

Wie war euere Ausfahrt heute. Waren die Trails trocken?

Roland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. September 2007)

hey roland
war gut unsere tour, trails grössten teils trocken, haben die hangkantentour gemacht, kannte bernd noch nicht. Haben paar neue stelln gefunden, für dich zum testen, habens fotografiert(bernd) ich bin wieder zu doof die fotos in mein alpum zu stelln, keine ahnung warums jetzt wieder ned geht 
warn 43km und nach meinen tacho 800hm. bernd hatte sein navie dabei, mal sehen wieviel Hm es bei ihn waren
@ bernd hau mal die fotos bitte rein.
wie war euer wandertag?
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (2. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 
unsere Wandertour heute war recht schön und am Streitbaum habe wir unsere leeren Kalorienspeicher wieder gefüllt 

Der Roland mußte sich nach der Schlemmerei erstmal aufs Sofa hauen.

Wir haben den autofreien Sonntag auf der B 470 noch für eine kleine Radtour genutzt.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (2. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> unsere Wandertour heute war recht schön und am Streitbaum habe wir unsere leeren Kalorienspeicher wieder gefüllt
> 
> Der Roland mußte sich nach der Schlemmerei erstmal aufs Sofa hauen.
> ...



GA1?


----------



## Saddamchen (2. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey roland
> war gut unsere tour, trails grössten teils trocken, haben die hangkantentour gemacht, kannte bernd noch nicht. Haben paar neue stelln gefunden, für dich zum testen, habens fotografiert(bernd) ich bin wieder zu doof die fotos in mein alpum zu stelln, keine ahnung warums jetzt wieder ned geht
> warn 43km und nach meinen tacho 800hm. bernd hatte sein navie dabei, mal sehen wieviel Hm es bei ihn waren
> @ bernd hau mal die fotos bitte rein.
> ...



@Peter:Laut GPS Länge 42 Km; Hm 852

Tour war super! Aus Maul hats mich auch wieder gelegt! An einer S0,000001 Stelle! 

Wie gewünscht Bilder von den Schlüsselstellen:
Des Steile kummd hald widder ned raus! 

Hangkantentrail




Bei irgendeiner Höhle








A Drebbn hald ( obber übles Kalieber!!)




Salutos Amigos


----------



## otti44 (2. September 2007)

bist du steintreppe auch wirklich runterGEFAHREN peter, oder hast du nur für das foto posiert?
ich hab heut auch eine tour im ga1-bereich gemacht: hetzles-hüttenbach und retour. siehe höhenprofil. das bild der strecke in der draufsicht ist offensichtlich zu groß, die krieg ich net ins forum.

mfg, otti


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2007)

@otti bei wem hast du das Profil geklaut ? oder hast dir endlich einen Fahrradcomputer gekauft.
@Peter Bernd schöne Bilder vor allem die Treppe (schlotter).
meine Tour gestern:
2 Std. 15 min GA0,5 Puls ca. 80-90 Umdrehungen
1 Std. 30 min autogene Pause (Kohlenhydrataufnahme Schnitzel mit Pommes und Kartoffelsalat und 1,8 Stücke Sahnekuchen)
dann wieder 1Std hartes GA 0,5 Training.
danach hartes extrem Schlafing ca. 1 Std.
als Abschluss 40 min leichtes Hundewalking.
Dazwischen immer wieder Schokoriegel und andere Feinheiten gegen den Hungerast. Alles in allem ein gelungener Trainingstag.
Nächsten Sonntag sollten wir bei entsprechendem Wetter mal wieder ne gemeinsame Leutenbachtour unternehmen.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2007)

ach hab ich vergessen war ntürlich alles zu Fuß.


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2007)

so roland, jetzt zeigmer mal den bernd wiest am freitag bei regen gupft bist 





[/url][/IMG]
und des bild vom jochen muss noch laden (wenns funktioniert)


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2007)

und nun ans vom jochen sein hupfer, an der haltungsnote müss mer noch weng arbeiten 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. September 2007)

Unsere tour vom sonntag
waren in pottenstein auf der hochebene  und bernd schaut " wie kommi den do runter"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2007)

und auf der abfahrt hatsn dann gschmissn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
danach den hangweg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
bis mer zur dieser treppen komma sind,ja wo is den der bernd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und zum schluss sind wir den bähreschluchttrail vor nch tüchersfeld, wo mer zum abschluss nochmal an 33% steilen kreutzberg rauf mussten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG].
ne bernd, war a schöner hügel


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2007)

will mi ja ned selber lobn oba guat schauts scho aus. Haltungstechnisch wi a ans mit * ja ja mei Whippi des fliegt fei schö.

@bernd alte bergob raketn der wech vor dir schaut ja gscheid verblockt aus do häts mi a gschmissn !!!!
@peter des Treppala schau ich mir a nu o.sauhoch die stufn.


----------



## kubikjch (3. September 2007)

sevus roland,

schreib lieber wie ein echter leutenbacher sonst ist es für mich mitdreißiger zu anstrengend zum lesen!

Der Bernd ist ja einen echten monstertrail runter gefahren, mindestens 2% gefälle. Würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.

@peter, die Haltungsnote ist nicht spitze, doch wenn man den knopf rechtzeitig gedrückt hätte, wäre sie 1a


----------



## Saddamchen (3. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> sevus roland,
> 
> schreib lieber wie ein echter leutenbacher sonst ist es für mich mitdreißiger zu anstrengend zum lesen!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Respekt Jochen!! Aufgrund der Extremheit des Trails hats mich ja auch zerlegt! Waren mindesten 3-4%!!! Ich sagte ja schon S0,00001 Niveau!!
Dein Backflipversuch schaut aber auch cool aus!!


----------



## kubikjch (4. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Danke für den Respekt Jochen!! Aufgrund der Extremheit des Trails hats mich ja auch zerlegt! Waren mindesten 3-4%!!! Ich sagte ja schon S0,00001 Niveau!!
> Dein Backflipversuch schaut aber auch cool aus!!



Na klar, respect aldder.

als nächstes probier ich dann den no-hand-nose-landing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Servus Jochen,

bitte schreibe das "respect aldder" so das auch ich als echter Leutenbacher es gleich lesen kann und nicht erst herumrätseln muss.

Hochachtungsvoll
Roalnd Roth


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Bevor ich verbessert werde.

Roland Roth


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

@Jochen
Bike Tour Nr.7 Döbraberg 42 KM 1200 HM
Hab die mail gelesen. Fahren wir Sie ende der Woche?


----------



## kubikjch (4. September 2007)

Hey Roalnd, 

das war für unseren NO-WAY Bernd gedacht, sowas muß man doch Respekt zollen.  
Die Döbrach Runde sollten wir besser fahren, wenn es abgetrocknet ist, mal sehen was der Wetterbericht so spricht für Ende der Woche.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Grüß dich Gott und wer dich sonst noch kennt Jochen,

hab mal den Jungs da droben ne mail geschrieben die sollen uns mal die technischste Tour vorschlagen. Denn so wie ich das lese sind die Touren mehr konditionell ansprechend und landschaftlich müsste auch einiges drin sein.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2007)

Wos dudn ihr scho widder aushäggn? Wo woldern nofohrn??


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

@ bernd
heute bleibt die Küche kalt wir fahren in den Frankenwald.
Im Frankenwald gibt es einige MTB Touren. Der Jochen hat gesagt das er mal eine fahren wollte, und da ich gerne hinterherfahre, dachte ich fährst halt auch mal mit. Laut Jochen war die Tour auch in der Bike. Aber ich denke das wird in die Zeit fallen in der du als Grundnahrungsmittel Reis bekommst.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ bernd
> heute bleibt die Küche kalt wir fahren in den Frankenwald.
> Im Frankenwald gibt es einige MTB Touren. Der Jochen hat gesagt das er mal eine fahren wollte, und da ich gerne hinterherfahre, dachte ich fährst halt auch mal mit. Laut Jochen war die Tour auch in der Bike. Aber ich denke das wird in die Zeit fallen in der du als Grundnahrungsmittel Reis bekommst.
> 
> Roland


 Orsch!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ bernd
> heute bleibt die Küche kalt wir fahren in den Frankenwald.
> Im Frankenwald gibt es einige MTB Touren. Der Jochen hat gesagt das er mal eine fahren wollte, und da ich gerne hinterherfahre, dachte ich fährst halt auch mal mit. Laut Jochen war die Tour auch in der Bike. Aber ich denke das wird in die Zeit fallen in der du als Grundnahrungsmittel Reis bekommst.
> 
> Roland


 Orsch! 
Sochd hald gleich dasser mi ned dabei hom wold!


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Häst wos gscheits glernt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. September 2007)

hey , habt ihr nix zu schaffen, das ihr do rumschmarrt. 
die tour im frankenwald, kannst a bei nässe fahren, ist e meist schotter rauf und schotter runter, des einzig gute ist der döbraberg selbst, da ham sie aweng was gebaut, trails, und kleine northshore. bin vor zwei jahren mal gebikt dort, war ziemlich langweilig, ausser man will kontie bolzen.
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Servus Peter,

ich hab mal die Jungs da droben angemailt vielleicht kennen die einige Sahnestücke.


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> ich hab mal die Jungs da droben angemailt vielleicht kennen die einige Sahnestücke.



Sahnestücke, bestimmt nur bergauf


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Lieber bergauf als gar keine Tour.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

gehen wir am Samstag ins Fichtelgebirge ? hat jemand Lust ?
Meine Chefin will den Flur streichen und hat gesagt ich soll nicht zuhause sein.

Wir könnten ja eine Bernd Abschiedstour machen.


----------



## schu2000 (4. September 2007)

Hi ihr,

@Roland: hab Dein Post im anderen Fred gesehen, muss aber peter recht geben, die Strecken hier bei uns sind eher tourenlastig. Bergauf fahren kann man da in der Tat zur Genüge  sind ein paar kürzere Trails mit dabei die man schön runtersausen oder sich hochplagen kann, ansonsten hauptsächlich Forst- und Schotterwege. Wobei ich hauptsächlich die MTB4 und MTB5 kenne weil die bei mir ganz in der Nähe sind. Weitere Infos gibts bei http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php
Döbraberg Funtrails war ich selbst noch net, bin erst seit zwei Wochen einigermaßen passend motorisiert für solche Sachen  und noch in der "Umgewöhnungsphase" von HT auf Fully  will ich demnächst aber auch mal besuchen.
Ein paar Impressionen von der MTB4 könnt ihr euch auf meiner Seite anschauen unter http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/74/ 
Ansonsten halt mal warten wer sich im anderen Fred noch meldet, vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand ein paar schöne nicht offiziell bekannte Strecken  

Sven


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> gehen wir am Samstag ins Fichtelgebirge ? hat jemand Lust ?
> Meine Chefin will den Flur streichen und hat gesagt ich soll nicht zuhause sein.
> 
> Wir könnten ja eine Bernd Abschiedstour machen.



warten wir mal ab ,was des wetter sagt


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

Komme gerade von einer 18 KM Schlammschlacht zurück ohne Schutzbleche besser gesagt Schutzplastik. Bin den Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg runtergefahren aber nicht schneller als 15 Kmh rutschig ohne Ende. Aber trotzdem genial (mit richtiger Kleidung) und einem grossen Wasserschlauch danach.


----------



## kubikjch (4. September 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

also in der Mountainbike war die Tour 4 also MTB 7 als was für Technikfreaks ausgewiesen.
Wir können es uns ja mal ansehen, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist.
Kondition ist schließlich auch was, wovon wir nicht genug haben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. September 2007)

Kumm etz grod ham und hob an 8 Weizn Drail  Dur hindr mir !  
Verabschidungsduur vor Kina dädi ächd gud findn! Obber am Samsdoch ins Fichdlmoundain ged bei mir (Higgs) auf kan Vol, walli bis Middoch auf mein Junior aufbassn muss! Am Sundoch kömma a "Breier muss umern Erdboll zu di Schlitzaugn flign Tour" machn wenner mi wirgli so möchd und verabschiedn wolld!!! heul!!!!!       


Ps: Ich fahre zur Not auch alleine ihr Penner!!!  Hicks!!!   

Kleine Einstimmung auf den Winter!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2007)

Frankenwald!!!!

 Bike Fun Trail in Schwarzenbach

Zwei-Meter-Regel? Gesperrte Wanderpfade? Langweilige Fahrwege? Nicht auf dem neuen Bike Fun Trail in Schwarzenbach im Frankenwald.


âAuf dem Holzwegâ steht auf dem kleinen Schild im Wald kurz hinter dem Ortsausgang von Schwarzenbach. Doch wer hier entlangbrettert, ist garantiert auf dem richtigen Weg zu einer Menge SpaÃ, denn kurz hinter dem Schild stÃ¼rzt sich ein wunderschÃ¶ner Singletrail zu Tal. Schon bald geht es Ã¼ber eine Serie von Treppen und dann Ã¼ber eine enge GerÃ¶llrutsche hinein in den âBike Fun Trailâ. Fast beschleicht einen noch ein antrainiertes SchuldgefÃ¼hl, wenn man Ã¼ber einen vermeintlichen Wanderweg schreddert, dass die Steine spritzen und die Holzbohlen der Treppenstufen wackeln. Doch nein, hier ist Bolzen erwÃ¼nscht, hier kann man gekonnt im Slalom auf engem Trail durch den Wald zirkeln.
Seit 2002 sind im Frankenwald 300 Kilometer MTB-Trails neu entstanden. In Schwarzenbach hat nun der leidenschaftliche Biker Werner Bayer im Rathaus durchsetzen kÃ¶nnen, dass ein Bike Fun Trail mit vielen natÃ¼rlichen Hindernissen entsteht. Um lange Diskussionen und VerzÃ¶gerungen auszuschalten, stellte der Ort kurzerhand seinen Stadtwald fÃ¼r die 1000 m lange Strecke zur VerfÃ¼gung. Mit kundiger Beratung des BMX- und Downhill-Spezialisten Oliver Fuhrmann und der Agentur Outdoor Concepts wurde ein technisch herausfordernder Trail-Parcours angelegt. Als HÃ¶hepunkt besitzt der Trail auÃerdem eine 130 Meter lange Serie an Northshore-Trails, die dem âHolzwegâ seine wÃ¶rtliche Bedeutung geben. âBiker kÃ¶nnen ab August kommen, damit die EichhÃ¶rnchen in unserem Stadtwald etwas zu sehen bekommenâ, lacht Werner Bayer. (http://www.schwarzenbach-wald.de)


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2007)

@roland oder jochen
Habt ihr ned was von einer neun schlüsselstell bei euch gesagt? Wo isn die, vieleicht morgen nachmittag könnt ich um 15.30 in leutenbach sein.
würd sie mir mal gern anschaun oder evt fahren
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (5. September 2007)

Servus Peter,

kennst du die Schloßbergruine bei Haidhof?
Da gehts ne Abfahrt runter schräg zum Berg.
Wenn du morgen kommst, gib nochmal bescheid, dann fahrn der roland und ich mit.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2007)

komm gerade mit dem Jochen vom Walberla zurück. Sind ein wenig die Singeltrails (Kehren) gefahren. 12 KM 400 HM. Morgen 15.30 wäre nicht schlecht könnten wir ein wenig fahren. Treppen Kreuzweg Schlossruine Haidhof oder Walberla halt a weng üben.
schreib wenn du Zeit hast.
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2007)

hallo Jochen,

hab dein Beitrag noch nicht gelesen. Deswegen überschnitten.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. September 2007)

also ihr zwei, ich bin ca 15.30 bei roland in leutenbach, wenn recht ist und ned pisst.
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2007)

freilich is recht. 15.30

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (5. September 2007)

ok. ich bin aber bis max. 17 Uhr dabei. muß um 18 Uhr in Babg. sein


----------



## Schoschi (5. September 2007)

Tag auch,

ich lese schon seit längerem bei euch a weng mit, allerdings das mit Sonntag morgen ist immer recht ungünstig für mich zum Fahren...........
Bin 26 und komme aus Hachabooch..........bei Pretzfeld halt. Würd mich euch morgen auch weng anschließen. Der Peter hat mich schon paar mal bei anderen Touren mitgeschleift. Ich könnt ja dann in Leutenbach irgendwo im Ortskern warten oder so...........so groß ist das ja auch wieder nicht.
Nehmt ihr da bei euren Schlüsselstellenerkundungen auch Protektoren mit?

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2007)

servus schorsch,bin um 1530 beim roland und ca 15.45 bei der kirche, da nehma mir dich dann mit. protekt. brauchst glaub ich ned, du bist techn. fit genug 
bis moin
gruss peter


----------



## Schoschi (5. September 2007)

Jo super,

wenn ich nicht an der Kirche um 3/4 bin dann braucht ihr nicht warten. Aber es sollte schon klappen.....bis denne.....

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2007)

Hallo Schoschi

schau das du um ca. 15.40 am Kindergarten sein kannst. Wir kommen dort vorbei. Protektoren mach ich von Anfang an ran stören mich nicht. Jochen hat seine auch dran. Peter weis ich nicht fährt aber eh Klassen besser. Wir wollen morgen ein wenig Leutenbach und Umgebung abfahren. Also bis morgen wenn es regnet dann nicht.

Wenn du ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung brauchst (Kindergarten) dann noch mal posten.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (5. September 2007)

Ja,
kurze Beschreibung wär nicht schlecht.........

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (5. September 2007)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Idiot der arbeiten muss?  
Bin erst Sonntag wieder dabei!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

von Kirchehrenbach kommend auf der Hauptstraße bis du nur noch recht oder links fahren kannst. Links Richtung Egloffstein nach 100m die abknickende Vorfahrt geradeaus Richtung Mittelehrenbach nicht Richtung Egloffstein. nach 50 m rechts der Kindergarten.

Bis dann Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

Bernd du bist doch nicht der einzige der arbeiten muss !! aber vielleicht der einzige I....

Bis Sonntag
Roland


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2007)

Jo alles klaro......
ich hab Urlaub.........so nebenbei.........aber nur 4 kleine Wochen.........hehe...........

Grüße


----------



## traileruli (6. September 2007)

Hallo ihr üblichen Verdächtigen rund ums Walberla. Ich hab auch noch Urlaub, bin aus Wiesenthau und such noch jemanden, der Lust hat den Frankenweg mit mir zu fahren. Ab heute oder morgen beginnend in Lichtenfels. Etappenweise je nach dem wie weit man kommt. Und wenns langt ab in ne Kneipe und die Frau angerufen und mit dem VW-Bus abholen lassen. Hast jemand Lust?

Gruß Uli

PS. wenn heut keiner mitmacht, dann mach halt morgen bei ner Etappe mit, oder am samstag oder Sonntag oder.....


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

Grüß dich Uli,

Jochen und Ich haben vor nächste Woche die Tour 7 im Frankenwald zu fahren. Wenns wettermäßig klappt. Wenn du Lust hast einfach mal melden. Aber du siehst recht CC lastig aus. Wir werden deinen Schnitt nicht ganz halten können.

Roland


----------



## traileruli (6. September 2007)

Hi, gerne, wenn ihr mir sagt wann genau. das mit cc-lästig war mal. jetzt am liebsten freeride oder enduro. ich werd heute mal am kindergarten vorbeischauen, dann können wir mal schnacken. gruß uli


----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd du bist doch nicht der einzige der arbeiten muss !! aber vielleicht der einzige I....
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> Roland



Du hättest es ruhig ausschreiben können. "aber der einzige Intelligente".
Fands aber auch so nett von dir!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

genau du hasts rausgefunden


----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> genau du hasts rausgefunden



War ja nicht wirklich schwer! Liegt ja auf der Hand  

Ist genauso wie die Lösung für: Dolly Buster hat riesige T......! 
Schreibt ja auch keine "riesige Tauben" oder?


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

wer ist Dolly Buster ?????

Kirchenamt Leutenbach
Oberhirte Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wer ist Dolly Buster ?????
> 
> Kirchenamt Leutenbach
> Oberhirte Roland


Eine international bekannte und geachtete Riesentaubenzüchterin aus Tschechien.


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2007)

schön schön. Auch Friedenstauben.


----------



## kubikjch (6. September 2007)

Und alle haben sich wieder lieb


----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und alle haben sich wieder lieb




War ja klar!! Kaum gehts um Riesentauben erscheint Herr Kubik auf der Bühne!! Schäm dich!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schön schön. Auch Friedenstauben.



Na Logisch!! Da gibt s sogar ein Lied von Hans Hartz:
 "Die Riesentauben sind müde." 
Is ja logisch sind ja riesig die Viecher! Da strengt das fliegen ganz schön an!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. September 2007)

Nix los  heut!??
Oder hobder euch gesdern die Griffl rächd brälld??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. September 2007)

@roland und schorsch
habe gestern keinen bock mehr gehabt die fotos zu laden, drumm jetzt 
die wo dabei waren wissen ja wos ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
auf foto schauts eigendlich fahrbar aus, aber in natura, nichts für mie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (7. September 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder sind das Peter! Da bekommt man richtig Bock auf den Hobel.

Darum die Frage: Wann fahrt ihr? Samstag, Sonntag? Uhrzeit? Und ja - ich würde auch morgens mitfahren  

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2007)

Was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du wärst auch morgens schon fit !!!!!!! Wir werden auf jeden Fall die Bernd Breyer Gedächtnistour fahren. Alles weitere hier. Von meinen MTB Brüdern!!!!!
Bis spätestens Sonntag.
Roland
(Markus)


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2007)

@Peter 
Deine Bilder sind immer wieder geil!!!
Bis auf das erste.
Roland


----------



## kubikjch (7. September 2007)

ALSO ich finde,das erste bild ist schon gut, aber der Typ drauf ist halt net so des wahre. 
Am Sonntag bin ich dabei bei der "Bernd Breier-Gedächtnistour" 
Wann solls losgehen und wohín?
Wer macht den Guide?

@Roland: Hast du bei der Treppe runter die Hosen voll? sieht so nach Kackstellung aus


----------



## SoWhat (7. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

nach dem ich oben die Bilder gesehen habe, bin ich schwer am Überlegen, ob eure Touren für mich das Richtige ist. Mein HT ist für solches Streckenprofil nicht wirklich ideal.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2007)

Also ich find Bild 8 von der Haltung ehr gut. In Bild 1 seh ich aus als ob ich einen  Drogen Cocktail intus habe, aber ich glaube das ist das Adrenalin.  Aber nach Bild 1 warts du eh nicht mehr da. Ach Entschuldige du warst ja ab dort in der Schule (oder Fahrtechnikseminar?). Ich dachte dir geht langsam der Federweg aus. Aber kein Problem "Chickenway Jochen" ich freu mich auf unsere nächste Tour.

Dein Roland


----------



## ragazza (7. September 2007)

Wenn ich eure Bilder so sehe tät ich gern ja mal mit euch mitfahren und mein 15kg-Fully hinter euch herhetzen,aber wo und wann fahrt ihr am WE denn immer,Leutenbach gibts ja mehrere,ne PLZ wär nicht schlecht,ausserdem gibts da wohl wenig Bahnhöfe in der Nähe,hab nämlich kei Audo,müsst mir wohl eins ausleihen oder fährt jemand ab Nemberch der no Platz hat,dann könnt ich da mitm Zug hinfahren.Schaut aber interessant aus was ihr da so macht.


----------



## kubikjch (7. September 2007)

Hallo ragazza,

die PLZ ist 91359 aber in Fragn sind mir die einzigen Leutenbacher .
Die meisten sind aus der Scheibe um Leutenbach, der nächste Bahnhof wäre Kirchehrenbach.(3 Km von hier)

@ Roland: Ja ich bin auf Bamberg ins Fahrtechnikseminar gegangen, aber sags keinem weiter 
Übrigens, mein Hase, geht mir nie der Federweg aus.


----------



## ragazza (7. September 2007)

Hab nachgesehen,da fahr ich mit dem Zug 2 h und 17 min,ganz schön lang,aber wär mir der Spass schon mal wert,möchte dann aber auch ein paar Stündchen fahren,damit sichs rentiert.In die Alpen brauch ich mitm Zug auch nicht viel länger,aber immer allein ist auch fad.....Werd mal eure Termine im Aug behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. September 2007)

So, wo fahrn wir den am sonntag?? da es ja den bernd sei abschiedstour is, soll er endscheiden wo und wann 
also bernd schreibs eini, oder bist scho wieder bein weizen pressen.
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> So, wo fahrn wir den am sonntag?? da es ja den bernd sei abschiedstour is, soll er endscheiden wo und wann
> also bernd schreibs eini, oder bist scho wieder bein weizen pressen.
> gruss peter



Also Abschiedstour ist ja wohl übertrieben! Komme ja hoffentlich am 28. wieder zurück.
Alsoooo wenns Wetter passt würde ich gern nochmal Ebs-Trailmeusel-Muggendorf -Engelhardsberg -evtl.über Riesenburg runter-Doos Köttweinsdorf-Schottersmühle- Engelhardsberg-Adlerstein-Oswaldhöhle-Roland Gedächtniseck - Muschelquelle-Wolfsdingsbums Ebs-fahren!!! Sind ca.1400Hm.  Wenns zu lang is  kömmer ja Von Engelhardsberg direkt zum Adlerstein. Würde aber generel vorschlagen vielleicht etwas später (10:00 Uhr?) zu starten damit es evtl. nicht mehr ganz so nass ist!
Bringt jemand Glühwein mit???

Habe gestern den ersten Nigtright der Saison gemacht. Ist auch mal wieder geil. Wer hätte den nächste Woche Abends mal Bock??

Also Roland wenn ich mir das erste Bild vom Peter anschaue würde ich dir vielleicht doch einen Fullface Helm empfehlen um deine Umgebung vor dem Anblick zu schützen!!!! 

Für alle welche nicht wissen welches Bild ich meine!!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

Wenn du deine kreativen Seiten nicht unter Kontrolle bringst, wird es für dich auf jeden Fall eine Abschiedstour 

Denn dann wirst du nicht mal mehr nach China fliegen können.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn du deine kreativen Seiten nicht unter Kontrolle bringst, wird es für dich auf jeden Fall eine Abschiedstour
> 
> Denn dann wirst du nicht mal mehr nach China fliegen können.



Hä? Welche Kreativität??  
Verstehe ich nicht!!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

Wenn ich dich das nächste mal sehe wirst du es schon verstehen. Und vor allem im Bereich der Augen spüren.


----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2007)

Servus miteinand,

anscheinend habt ihr euch hier alle recht lieb. War ja ne lustige Tour. Vielleicht klappts ja bei mir auch morgen, würd mich aber dann erst in Ebs oder so anschließen, mal schauen wie weit ich mitkomme, 1400 hm, ich bag dat nisch...
@ragazza: also leichter als Dein Rad sind unsere auch nicht..........was ich bisher so gesehen hab.......

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus miteinand,
> 
> anscheinend habt ihr euch hier alle recht lieb. War ja ne lustige Tour. Vielleicht klappts ja bei mir auch morgen, würd mich aber dann erst in Ebs oder so anschließen, mal schauen wie weit ich mitkomme, 1400 hm, ich bag dat nisch...
> @ragazza: also leichter als Dein Rad sind unsere auch nicht..........was ich bisher so gesehen hab.......
> ...



Mei Roggy hod blos 14,2 Kg!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

Also was ist jetzt mit morgen. Die Tour können wir ja noch ändern, aber was ist mit der Abfahrtzeit?? Ist jetzt 10:00 Uhr Ok?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich das nächste mal sehe wirst du es schon verstehen. Und vor allem im Bereich der Augen spüren.



Schwitzt du wohl dann wieder so, das einem die Augen tränen?? 
Pfui Deibel!!!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

bin ich froh wenn der Modekistnfahrer wieder fort ist. Hoffentlich behaltens nan drübn als Reiskocher.


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2007)

Also ich hätt auch nix gegen früher, beuge mich jedoch der mehrheit


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

wenns net rengt.  9.30 Uhr ab ebs wär besser. dann könnten der Jochen und ich mit den Fusions fahren und in Petzfeld noch ein Nicolai aufsammeln wenn er da schon wach ist. Also Schorsch 9.15 in Pretzfeld schaffst du das ?


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

Hey Jochen dann wirds doch so spät wenn der Modekistn Lui so eine lange Tour vorhat.


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

hay ihr, komm gerade vom hupfen zurück und muss erst mal mei hinteres laufrad zentrieren, hat nen megga achter. also morgen um 9.30 in ebs am bahnhof oder 
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

Also 9:30 Bahnhof!!!
Okidoki!
@Peter: Du bist aber morgen dabei oder soll ich zur Sicherheit mein GPS mitnehmen??

Salve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2007)

Jo, um viertel nach 9 in Pretzfeld am Wanderparkplatz wo es aufm Schotterweg nach Ebs geht. Dann kann ich noch weng mein Rausch ausfahren......(!)
@Peter: Wie war das Hupfen, wie hat sich der Friedel angestellt? 
Konnte die Nacht nicht pennen, obwohl ich extra schon um 1Uhr heim bin. Um 5 in der Früh hab ich immer noch aufm Wecker geschaut, dann hab ich ihn ausgemacht, hätte um 6 geklingelt...........voll ätzend. Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich durchmache, aber das wär auch nix gewesen..........
Wart ihr auch dirten? Könnten mal nach Forchheim auf die Schleusseninsel.....da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr......

Güße


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

@bernd
klaro komme ich , wir mit, mei mausi kommt warscheinlich auch mit, also ned soviel gas bergauf geben.
@ schorsch
das gelände beim friedel is ned der hit meiner meinung nach, die sprüng sind meist 
ungünstig in der landung, entweder gerade landung oder schräg zur seite, ist halt geschmack sache, den master friedel hats wieder ganz schö oft und heftig gewürfelt, aber nichts passiert. stell gleich mal paar bilder rein[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/413428"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19630/bamberg_01
3.jpg[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2007)

Hmm,
das beruhigt mich bissl, da ärger ich mich net ganz so dass ich nicht dabei war, obwohl die Bilder schon interessant ausschauen. Sind die Drops größer wie die auf der DH Strecke im Fichtelgebirge? Sooooo groß scheinen die jetzt gar nicht........wie ich sie aus Erzählungen kenne.....
Hab grad erfahren daß die geplante Geburtstagsfeier heut abend ausfällt, da häts ichs bissl ruhig angehen lassen können. Jetzt muss ich auf Hirschaid auf Kerwa oder was da ist........versuche mich zurückzuhalten.......ansonsten wirds ne harte Tour morgen.......hehe

Grüße

Grüße


----------



## Axalp (8. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also 9:30 Bahnhof!!!



Bestätigt. Bin dabei! Auf jeden Fall wieder mit Ritterrüstung. Morgens wird's garantiert schön schmierig  

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bestätigt. Bin dabei! Auf jeden Fall wieder mit Ritterrüstung. Morgens wird's garantiert schön schmierig
> 
> Gruß, Markus


Schmierig oder schwierig oder gar schwierig weil schmierig?? 
Das ist hier die Frage!! 

@all wälchä heud odder gäsdern gfohrn sin. Wos sänern für Glamoddn ohgsochd? Gehds nu mid dem kurzm Zeuch???


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

@all wälchä heud odder gäsdern gfohrn sin. Wos sänern für Glamoddn ohgsochd? Gehds nu mid dem kurzm Zeuch???[/QUOTE]

oben lang und unten kurz


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

oben lang und unten kurz mit Protektorabdeckung. Und was zum wechseln dabei.

wenns mi nein Schlamm kaut hot.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all wälchä heud odder gäsdern gfohrn sin. Wos sänern für Glamoddn ohgsochd? Gehds nu mid dem kurzm Zeuch???



oben lang und unten kurz[/QUOTE]

Das ist jetzt aber blöd, da ich unten von Natur aus lang bin!!   
Also wird schwer bei mir mit unten kurz!!


----------



## ragazza (8. September 2007)

Hab mit meinem Fahrrad gesprochen,und wir haben uns auf WILL AUCH MIT geeinigt.
Muss nun in die Planungsphase:Wo ist der nächste Bahnhof für diese Tour(Ebs find mei Rechner net) und wann muss ich spätestens wo sein ?
1400 hm im Mittelgebirge klingt knackig,liegt da auch mal eine Bierglasverkaufsstelle dazwischen oder muss ich mir ne Brotzeit einpacken,dauert ja wohl länger als eine Stunde...
Eine Ritterrüstung hab ich nicht,ich lass mich immer auf den Kopf fallen(Helm).
Tät gut mal ne andere Gegend zu sehen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer zur Not per PN ne Handynummer zukommen lassen.
Für mich heisst das ja jetzt sehr früh aufstehen.
Fahrt ihr dann bei jedem Wetter,net daß ich 2 Stunden Zug fahr und es ist keiner da.....?


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

Grüss dich so wies klingt fahrn wir bei jedem Wetter wobei es morgen nicht regnen soll. Der Bahnhof ist in Ebermannstadt (EBS ist die Abkürzung). Brotzeit am besten einpacken. ich schick dir meine Handynummer per PN. Abfahrt in EBS ca.9.30.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2007)

Ach ja

wir fahren genau ab dem Bahnhof.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

Sorry für das "Ebs"
ist unsere Abkürzung für Ebermannstadt. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre, da das auf meinem Weg liegt ich dich am Bahnhof in Forchheim (Oberfranken) mitnehmen könnte. Von dort nach Ebermannstadt brauchen wir ca. 20 Minuten. Must halt mal die Verbindungen von dir nach Forchheim checken und mir die Zeit durchgeben.
Schicke dir noch meine Handynummer per PN.
Ich denke wenn es morgen früh nicht aus Eimern schüttet starten wir auf jedenfall. Ich sowiso, da ich wieder nach China muss und das die letzte Chance davor ist.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

Des wird ja morgn a mächtige tour, was der bernd alles fahrn will 
aber na ja , a paar ecken  hab ich ja noch, zb die abfahrt von der riesenburg runter, ned ohne , kann man gute fotos machen, viele treppen für dich roland, und den wolfsgraben kenna die anderen ja auch ned und wenn mer oswaldhölen fahren, weisst scho welch variante nä


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Des wird ja morgn a mächtige tour, was der bernd alles fahrn will
> aber na ja , a paar ecken  hab ich ja noch, zb die abfahrt von der riesenburg runter, ned ohne , kann man gute fotos machen, viele treppen für dich roland, und den wolfsgraben kenna die anderen ja auch ned und wenn mer oswaldhölen fahren, weisst scho welch variante nä



Ich deng wenns recht noss is  müssmer eh von Fall zu Fall entscheiden.
Und amol irgendwo a warms Seidla zign bei dem Orschwedder is ja a ne verkehrt. Homma eh nu ni gmachd aweng nohoggn!!
Schoddersmühln noch dem Drail von Köttweinsdorf runderwär doch Ideol oddder??? 
Mir grauds blus vor dem Drail von der Schoddersmühln nach Doos. Wal der wen nos is wirds a Gaudi!!!    Do wärds a boor nein Fluß prälln und I bin wahrscheili der ärschd bei dems Blatssch mochd!


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

von köttweinsdorf runder, meinst über rabeneck??? und von der schottersmühle rauf nach doos wo willst den da fahrn??? doos liegt doch auf der gleichen ebene wie die schottersmühl.
wennst rauf willst, und des müss mer ja, dann über der wolkensteiner wand nach engehardsberg, da komm mer direkt in der näh vom adlerstein raus


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

schmarrn, was erzähl ich  den da, hab dein bericht falsch gelesen, hab scho zuviel wein gsuffa.- dei planung passt scho


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

@ all: Bringe morgen noch Ragazza (Robert) mit. Putzt also bitte mal alle ausnahmsweise eure Zähne !!!!! 

@ Peter: Säffsd der gwis Mud oh!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2007)

schafft ihr es vom zeitplan des treffpkt


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2007)

HAllo Peter,
sein Zug kommt um 9:04 in FO an. Sollte also kein Problem sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2007)

Schaut das ihr in euer Betten kommt.  
Ich trink noch meinen Wein aus und dann wird gepofft


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2007)

So leute, kurzer bericht.
Die abschiedstour von bernd war ein voller erfolg, wetter hat gehalten, truppe war super gut, und die trails meist trocken und fahrbar 
und nun ein kurzer bericht
Bergauf richtung traimeusel, da grinsen noch alle, halt wie lang noch






[/url][/IMG]
dann mussten einige erst mal ihre protektoren anlegen





[/url][/IMG]
denn der treppentrail nach muggendorf, war bei nässe ned einfach, gelle jochen





[/url][/IMG]
aber wer nicht aufgibt der gewinnt





[/url][/IMG]
dann gings weiter richtung riesenburg, wo unser roland die abfahrt schon suchte





[/url][/IMG]
auch diese abfahrt war ned ohne, war scho rutschig, und wir waren ned amol noch an der riesenburg





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
an der riesenburg angekommen, gings gleich richtig zur sache, viele treppen, mal steil,dann steiler und zum schluss am steilsten und nass rutschig





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
so und jetzt amol ein bild von mir, damit niemand denkt der peter kann nichs fohrn, na ich kann scho, abe bilder machen muss er ja a nu. drumm bin ich des stück gfarn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und als ich unten fast des geländer durchgschossen hät, weils wieder zu nass auf den treppeln war ,hats der rest, na der schorsch hats auch propiert, dann so gemacht





[/url][/IMG]
danach sind wir richtung rabeneck gefahrn, wo noch die ein oder andere stelle auf uns wartete





[/url][/IMG]
dann sind wir hoch zum adlerstein, den einige von uns noch ned kannten, und den sei radl aweng wenig federweg hatte, ist aber nix passiert





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
beim rest der mannschaft ging alles gut





[/url][/IMG]
danach folgte der spitzkehrentrail, wo die eine stelle hier noch einigen kopfzerbrechen macht, und den anderen in schlechter erinnerung blieb





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2007)

und der jochen der hund, hats super gschaft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
dann gings weiter zur muschelquell, wo die letzten füt einige von uns waren





[/url][/IMG]
denn die mussten aus zeitgründen hier abbrechen. der rest von uns machte noch ne runde zum hummerstein hoch ,und den trail durch die wolfsschlucht, da hab ich aber keine bilder mehr gemacht, kann bock mehr gehabt.
zum schluss noch, ihr seid alle super gfahrn, und hatt viel spass gemacht, sau viel zu lachen hats gegeben.
@ bernd wieviel km und hm warns überhaubt
mit dabei waren
Axalp
schoschi
ragazza ( der überflieger)
thomas
jochen
roland
bernd
martina ( wieder die einzige frau)
und ich


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2007)

Hut ab Peter 

deine Bilder wie immer a Traum 
war trotz der Nässe a super Tour (dank Maxxis und mei Protektoren). 9 Leut a ganz schöner Haufen. Jetzt ham wir eine Abschiedstour gefahren aber da der Bernd eh blos ein Wochenende fehlt können wir uns schon Gedanken über eine Willkommenstour machen und ja des ganze macht er ja noch einige male bis März oder so. Hoffentlich gehn uns da nicht die Touren aus Peter. Bei mir ist es wurscht da ich jeder Tour zum ersten mal fahre egal wie oft. Der Schorsch is scho a a guter Respekt Ich hoff er bringt ma am Ochsenkopf a weng des Hupfen bei (mittlerer Flugschein).
Ganz einfach so muss a Sonntag ausschauen.
p.s. Robert du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Solltest dir blos einmal die gelbe Ziehamonika auf 140 oder 160 mm verlängern lassen.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (9. September 2007)

Also mit euch gibts echt immer was zu lachen..........war ne klasse Tour. `Mittlerer Flugschein`, oh mann, jetzt weiß ich was ihr vorhin gemeint habt.
War gut daß ich den Hummerberg nicht mehr mitgefahren bin, konditionell hätt ichs noch fahren können, war aber auch so dann daheim sowas von ausgebrannt, hatte viel zu wenig zum Futtern dabei. Das nächste Mal hau ich mir nen Pressack in Rucksack oder sowas.  
Nächste mal nehm ich auch nen Foto mit. Bilder sind immer gut. 
Der Peter hat sogar den Nosewheely to Frontflip vom Robert festgehalten........na einwandfrei. 

Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (9. September 2007)

Hallo miteinander

fande auch das eine super tour war.
Respekt an alle, und wie immer nix passiert.
So solls sein.
Ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend.
Ich werde diesen jetzt haben, den ich nehm mit meiner Frau eine italienisches Mal ein.(Ihr wißt ja, Hochzeitstag )

Ciao

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (9. September 2007)

Schnell vergangene 2 h Bahnfahrt später und ein Kilo Pasta voller muss ich sagen: Hut ab,Peter,die Bilder sind echt toll geworden.Ich hab mich von Anfang an in eurer Truppe wohlgefühlt und liebe es Grenzen anzutesten(oder deutlich zu überschreiten),wie ihr es da in der Fränkischen praktiziert.Meine Tochter hatte soeben für die Bilder nur noch Kopfschütteln übrig.Das technische Fahrniveau liegt bei euch echt hoch an,Respekt allerseits. 
 Da mach ich mir einen Kopf ob mein nächstes Rad 120 oder 140mm zum Hüpfen bereitstellt,und nach der Ausfahrt mit euch denk ich nun eher an 160mm.Gute Erfahrung.
Wünsc euch allen ne angenehme Woche,und dir Peter,danke für die Führung,dank vor allem auch an Bernd fürs Mitnehmen und alles Gute in Fernost.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. September 2007)

Servus!!
Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an! Super Sache Peter! 
Blos dasd ka Bilder von den zwa Schlüsslstelln wo der Roland passd hod und ich mein begnadeten Körper durchzirkeld hob hosd stimmd mi draurich 
Dafür obber des Stuntbild vom Robert!!! DER HAMMER!!!!!!  
Wenn das Bild scharf wäre würde ich es im Forum als Bild des Monats vorschlagen!!!


War echt klasse heute!!! War aber dann auch froh wie ich im Auto war!!!

@ Robert: Gut heimgekommen?? (Bahnhof gefunden?)
Hast gerade gepostet wie ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2007)

hab die Daten ganz vergessen:
63 KM 1250 HM. Ab Leutenbach. Wär ma den Wolfsgraben noch gfahrn wärns 1400 gwesen.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (9. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab die Daten ganz vergessen:
> 63 KM 1250 HM. Ab Leutenbach. Wär ma den Wolfsgraben noch gfahrn wärns 1400 gwesen.
> 
> Roland



Denke dann wärns wohl 1400,000 gewesen.Sicherlich !!!


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2007)

N'abend Kollegen!

War wieder eine saugeile Tour heute. Tolle Truppe, Wetter hat passt, feine Trails, lustige Stimmung und das wichtigste: nix passiert. 
Danke für die klasse Bilder und die Führung Peter! 

Ich freu mich schon auf die "Bernd-Welcome-Back" Tour.  Da muss ich mir auch keine Sprüch mehr vom Roland anhören, denn dann bin ich schon 27!!!

Gute Woche alle zusammen,

Markus


----------



## Thomas72 (10. September 2007)

Servus miteinander,

war ne super Tour gestern. Für solche Tourren müßte der Tag 36 Stunden haben.

Peter: Welche Federgabeln haben deine Bekannten im Liteville verbaut? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab die Daten ganz vergessen:
> 63 KM 1250 HM. Ab Leutenbach. Wär ma den Wolfsgraben noch gfahrn wärns 1400 gwesen.
> 
> Roland



Obber dauernd über mich lachn! 
Zitat: " I hob gmand die Dur soll 1400 Hm haben! Wann solln die nocherdla Kumma??"

Könnte schon wieder los!!!


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2007)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> war ne super Tour gestern. Für solche Tourren müßte der Tag 36 Stunden haben.
> 
> ...



grüss dich thomas
habe 4 bekannte die deine kiste fahren. 3 haben glaube ich die pike (wie jochen seine ) drinne und eine glaube ich ne fox talas. die pike ist günstiger und mir hat sie immer gut gefallen( hatte sie im 05 freak) und hat 145mm federweg.
gruss peter


----------



## Thomas72 (10. September 2007)

Danke Peter,

das Thema ist zwar noch nicht aktuell, aber ich denk (spar  ) schon mal darüber nach.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kubikjch (10. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich thomas
> habe 4 bekannte die deine kiste fahren. 3 haben glaube ich die pike (wie jochen seine ) drinne und eine glaube ich ne fox talas. die pike ist günstiger und mir hat sie immer gut gefallen( hatte sie im 05 freak) und hat 145mm federweg.
> gruss peter



Also über die Pike laß ich auch nichs kommen.
Super Federverhalten und 3 x billiger als das Fox Gelump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. September 2007)

mensch jochen, verkauf ihn halt deine pike, und du kauft dir die lyrik


----------



## kubikjch (10. September 2007)

Aber ich bin doch so zufrieden mit meinem Hobel 

Aber ne Lyrik wär auch net schlecht, da hast du schon recht.
Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann bringt


----------



## kubikjch (10. September 2007)

@Thomas
schau mal hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=68032&sort=1&cat=18&page=1


----------



## kubikjch (10. September 2007)

der weihnachtsmann bringt nix

gezeichnet Carola


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> der weihnachtsman bringt nix
> 
> gezeichnet Carola


----------



## ragazza (10. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch so zufrieden mit meinem Hobel
> 
> Mit nem Rad kann man im Detail nie zufrieden sein......


----------



## Schoschi (10. September 2007)

Hi,
nur ein Test. Versuch grad mal ein Bild zu verkleinern und mal reinzustellen. Wenns klappt ein paar Impressionen vom Bullheadmountain. Da kann sich der Roland schon mal mental für die Flugschule einstellen.........


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch so zufrieden mit meinem Hobel
> 
> Aber ne Lyrik wär auch net schlecht, da hast du schon recht.
> Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann bringt




Du brauchsd ka neua Gabel!!!
*Du brauchsd a Lufdbumbn!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Guggsd Du!!!!!!*


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> kubikjch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber ich bin doch so zufrieden mit meinem Hobel
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2007)

Guten Morgen

bin gerade von den Toten erwacht. Bin bei meinem Nachbarn versumpft Römer nicht Pizza Domi. Eins von den 8 Stück war wohl schlecht.
@Thomas So wie ich das sehe verkauft der Jochen seine "vielgeliebte Pike" auf jeden Fall da er sich eine Lyrik kauft (denn was der Jochen sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat macht er auf jeden Fall). Wenns Ihn bis dahin nicht noch einige male schmeißt ist das eine super Gabel für deinen Bock. 160 mm würde ich wegen der Geometrie nicht einbauen.Und für deine bekommst du ja auch noch was.
@Schorsch hast du noch einige Bilder vom OKopf. Kann mich dann mental drauf vorbereiten. Auf welcher Seite sind die Baumstämme denn weicher rechts oder links ?


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2007)

ich glaub ich geh wieder ins Bett:kotz: 
Wenns nicht mehr regnet werd ich heute Nachmittag versuchen eine technische Runde zu drehen, denn im Moment drehts mich auch ohne Bike.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2007)

@ bernd
Blos dasd ka Bilder von den zwa Schlüsslstelln wo der Roland passd hod und ich mein begnadeten Körper durchzirkeld hob hosd stimmd mi draurich 

Du hast doch bestimmt das Bild gemeint oder ?
Also ich bin da locker runtergefahren. Aber du hast doch einige Treppen verweigert wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ bernd
> Blos dasd ka Bilder von den zwa Schlüsslstelln wo der Roland passd hod und ich mein begnadeten Körper durchzirkeld hob hosd stimmd mi draurich
> 
> Du hast doch bestimmt das Bild gemeint oder ?
> Also ich bin da locker runtergefahren. Aber du hast doch einige Treppen verweigert wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Do hod mi der Bedär blizd mid seim Fodoabarad! Des gild ned!!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

Also nochn paar Bilder vom Oko. Schon 2 Jahre alt. Teilweise sind da seltsamme Gesellen unterwegs......(!) Gibt noch viel mehr Kicker und Drops und sowas, hab allerdings noch keine Fotos.


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

und nochn paar.......Vom Anfänger bis Könner, für jeden was dabei.
@Roland: Wie siehts denn am Freitag aus? Da sollte es trocken sein. Bei Nässe ist die Strecke aber auch schön zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. September 2007)

@ schosch u roland, ihr säcke, i will a zum ochsenkopf hupfen 
na schmarrn, war heuer glaub scho 4 mal dort, und blos zum liften hab ich eh kann bock, ne schorschi  du kennst doch jetzt den weg bergauf, bei der nächsten tour wärst froh , wennst den lift allein häst fohrn lassen , und pass mer auf n roland auf, ned das er dann am wochenend sei wunden pflegen muss.


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2007)

falls ihr freitag ned zum öko fahrt, ich will fränkische biken ca 14.00 uhr, wenn einer zeit hat


----------



## ragazza (11. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ragazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt!! Denn gerade die kleinen (gelben) Details machen den Unterschied!!
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

@ragazza: wir nehmen dich beim Wort.....das will ich sehen
@peter: du meinst nebenbei noch Kondition trainieren........nee du, manchmal muss es auch fun pur sein........wir können ja mal schauen wer schneller unten ist..........hehe.........
Liftbetrieb ist ab nächster Woche eh zu ende erstmal. Wann genau weiß ich noch nicht. Wart noch auf Antwort im Fichtelgebirgsfred. Die Woche fahr ich auf jeden Fall rauf....

Grüßd


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

Moment, hab mich verlesen, jetzt gehts mir schon wien Peter. Oko hat noch länger offen. Schaut mal www.fichtlride.de  oder  www.lettenbrueder.com .
Mehr Infos zu Strecke.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2007)

Servus Schorsch,

Freitag müsste hinhauen wann fahren wir denn ab. Ich fahr muss mir nur noch den Fahrradträger ausleihen.


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2007)

ich wünsch euch viel spass, und schaut fei das der am sonntag wieder fit seid gelle


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

Alles kloar Roland. Würd sagen so um 11 losfahren. Dann die Nachmittagsliftkarte ab 13 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr oder so. Das reicht, danach biste platt. Wo treff ma uns dann da? Ich kann zu dir kommen. Schick mir mal dei Adresse.


----------



## ragazza (11. September 2007)

Hallo Jochen,
hast mich mal gefragt welches Rad ich mir nächstes Jahr kaufen will,hatte keine Vorstellung,habe jetzt aber das hier gefunden und mich gleich verliebt:



http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/2008_off-road/opium_7/flash.html



Na was meint Ihr ?


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2007)

schöne kist. was kostet der hobel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (11. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> schöne kist. was kostet der hobel??



Hab mal was von 3600.- Liste  gelesen,aber wie immer nach oben offen


----------



## schu2000 (11. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> hast mich mal gefragt welches Rad ich mir nächstes Jahr kaufen will,hatte keine Vorstellung,habe jetzt aber das hier gefunden und mich gleich verliebt:
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Teil  bin ich schon gefahren, hätt ich mir auch um ein Haar gekauft *g* hab mich dann aber nach einer Runde Isartrails mit nem Opium 5 (http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/2008_off-road/opium_5.html) dafür entschieden, ich fand das Flash etwas mehr "träge", das Opium 5 halt nen Tick flotter, ein Stück leichter, da ich doch recht tourenlastig fahre ist mir das schon mit wichtig. Wobei das neue Opium 6 (wurde auf der Eurobike neu vorgestellt) da sicherlich auch ne Überlegung wert ist, ist halt vom Federweg her zwischen Opium 5 und 7...gabs leider zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bikeanschaffung noch net, war zwar schon angekündigt aber niemand wusste genau wann es kommt...außerdem hätte das glaub ich meinen finanziellen Rahmen ganz und gar gesprengt....naja und jetzt fahr ich ein Opium 5, selbst aufgebaut, und ich finds einfach nur Klasse  (wobei ich jetzt aber net so der erfahrene Mountainbiker bin, andere könnten das natürlich schon wieder ganz anders sehen...aber ich für meinen Teil bin mehr als zufrieden!!)


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

cooles Benutzerbild.

Nicht schlecht die Kistn 170 mm und 160 mm Federweg da hätts dich net gschmissn des hätt die Fox scho ausgebügelt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

wÃ¼rd mir das 6  1.0 kaufen genug Federweg und den Vorteil eines geknickten Oberrohrs. Da kannst du in kniffligen Situationen gefahrloser Absteigen. Du wirst ja nicht immer nach vorne absteigen wollen.
Aber fÃ¼r 3600 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich auf bewÃ¤hrtes Material zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Nicolai Helius FR, Fusion Freak (Extrem), Rocky Slayer auf jeden Fall ausgiebig probefahren nicht wie ich erst kaufen und dann feststellen  man kommt nicht damit zurecht (Bionicon Edison).

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls ihr freitag ned zum öko fahrt, ich will fränkische biken ca 14.00 uhr, wenn einer zeit hat



Hallo Peter, könnte bei mir klappen.Will am Freitag früher aufhören. Sollte nur nicht zu lange sein. (2-3 Stunden). 
Nimsd mi mid??


----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2007)

Grüß dich ragazza,

schönes Rad, fährt auch nicht jeder.
Wichtig ist wie Roland schreibt, das ding mal ausgíebig Probe zu fahren.
Denn bei so viel Kohle sollte´der Kauf gut überlegt sein.

Da können wir uns ja schon auf nächstes Jahr freuen.


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, könnte bei mir klappen.Will am Freitag früher aufhören. Sollte nur nicht zu lange sein. (2-3 Stunden).
> Nimsd mi mid??



wann bistn am freitag daheim?? und wie lang hast denn zeit?.
 weil 3 std musst bei den wettervoraussicht scho planen.
falls es klappen sollte, zeid ich dir a paar neue , alte strecken, die kennt der roland noch nedamal  wär auf jedenfall super wennst mit kannst 
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

werde am Freitag am Okopf genug neues kennenlernen (neue Weizensorten, neue Curry oder Bockwustsorten). Auserdem habe ich auch einen guten Wegescout dabei.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

Also ca. 14:00 sollte Ok sein!  Wäre früher bei dir auch möglich? Ich will Mittags aufhören.
3 Stunden sind schon OK. Möchte halt nicht erst um 18:00 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> würd mir das 6  1.0 kaufen genug Federweg und den Vorteil eines geknickten Oberrohrs.
> Roland



Nach zwei bis drei solchen Stunts wie am Sonntag kommt der Knick in Oberrohr von selbst


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ca. 14:00 sollte Ok sein!  Wäre früher bei dir auch möglich? Ich will Mittags aufhören.
> 3 Stunden sind schon OK. Möchte halt nicht erst um 18:00 Uhr zurück sein.



ich bin um 13.30 bei dir und nimm dich mit, 18.00 uhr wirds ned werden, aber 17.59 uhr scho
na schmarrn, richtmer scho so ein das es klappt
gruss peter


----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> würd mir das 6  1.0 kaufen genug Federweg und den Vorteil eines geknickten Oberrohrs. Da kannst du in kniffligen Situationen gefahrloser Absteigen. Du wirst ja nicht immer nach vorne absteigen wollen.
> Aber für 3600  würde ich auf bewährtes Material zurückgreifen. Nicolai Helius FR, Fusion Freak (Extrem), Rocky Slayer auf jeden Fall ausgiebig probefahren nicht wie ich erst kaufen und dann feststellen  man kommt nicht damit zurecht (Bionicon Edison).
> 
> Roland



Probefahren is eh kar,nur gibts da nicht alzu viele Händler.A propos Bewährtes:Über MTB Cycletec hab ich bis jetzt nur Gutes gelesen,scheint mir schon was Durchdachtes zu sein.Ich fahr halt auch sehr gern und auch sehr lange bergauf,und das scheint das Rad gut zu können.Muss man halt wirklich mal fahren.Bei der langen Gabel kann man nicht mehr nach vorn absteigen


----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nach zwei bis drei solchen Stunts wie am Sonntag kommt der Knick in Oberrohr von selbst



Des kannst de kniggn


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Ich hab ne 160er Lyrik und mein Baby hat mich auch schon zweimal nach vorne absteigen lassen.


----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

Schu2000
 Das mit dem 6er Opium ist echt ne Überlegung wert,gefällt mir von der Kompo-Abstimmung als .1 wirklich gut,aber der Knick halt nicht,da ist das Flash schöner.Wie geht das mit der Dämpferumhängung,benutzt du das in der Praxis? Wo hast du deinen Rahmen denn gekauft,wusste nicht,daß die auch Rahmen verkaufen,wär mir natürlich lieber,dann könnt ic es selbst aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 160er Lyrik und mein Baby hat mich auch schon zweimal nach vorne absteigen lassen.



Es gibt immer einen Weg.....


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2007)

was mach mer den am sonntag für eine tour, mir gehen scho langsam die touren aus. Ich hab zwar noch a paar asse im ärmel, aber weiss ned, ob die ned noch zu schwierig sind Mir könnten ja mal hersbrucker schweiz fohrn, bei der maximilian krotte, hab ich noch ein super tour für euch, aber ihr woll ja mittags daheim sein, und des ist ned möglich bei der tour. also leutenbacher,was geht sonntag, wenn überhaubt was geht


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2007)

hey ragazza, hast a neues benutzerbildl


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schu2000
> Das mit dem 6er Opium ist echt ne Überlegung wert,gefällt mir von der Kompo-Abstimmung als .1 wirklich gut,aber der Knick halt nicht,da ist das Flash schöner.Wie geht das mit der Dämpferumhängung,benutzt du das in der Praxis? Wo hast du deinen Rahmen denn gekauft,wusste nicht,daß die auch Rahmen verkaufen,wär mir natürlich lieber,dann könnt ic es selbst aufbauen.



Hi,

grad der Knick im Oberrohr gefällt mir eigentlich optisch recht gut an den Opium 5 und 6  das 6er etwas besser weils da halt ein durchgängiges Teil ist.
Die Dämpferumhängung...naja ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen die hab ich noch kein mal benutzt. Fährt sich ja so (in der "Trail"-Position) ganz gut, hatte bisher keine Notwendigkeit umzuhängen. Zum Thema wo man die Rahmen herkriegt schreib ich Dir gleich noch ne PM!!

Sven


----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2007)

Hi Roland,

Hast du ne Digicam? Dann nehm se mit. Wird bestimmt lustig. Wetter soll ja super werden. 
Ein langsames Weizen zu ner fetten Wurscht geht scho. Für dich vielleicht noch an Schnaps wennst dich weng mädchenhaft anstellen solltest.........!!!
Ne gschmarri, des krieg ma schon hin.....

Grüße


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2007)

Ganz vergessen: die Dämpferumhängung gibts beim Opium 6 eh nicht mehr.


----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Hast du ne Digicam? Dann nehm se mit. Wird bestimmt lustig. Wetter soll ja super werden.
> Ein langsames Weizen zu ner fetten Wurscht geht scho. Für dich vielleicht noch an Schnaps wennst dich weng mädchenhaft anstellen solltest.........!!!
> ...



Dürfen wir den Film dann hier bewundern ? Roland beim Flugscheinmachen.Toll


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Hob grod a Bild gfunna wo i di schlüsslstelln vor da muschlquelln gfoan bin. des woa ja scho im juni. do wor i as öschta mol mit peta in da fränkischn. 
amol und seiddem nie wida


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich bin um 13.30 bei dir und nimm dich mit, 18.00 uhr wirds ned werden, aber 17.59 uhr scho
> na schmarrn, richtmer scho so ein das es klappt
> gruss peter



Klingt gut Peter!! 
Werde also um 13:30 bereitstehen. Sollte ich es nicht ganz schaffen rufe ich dich rechtzeitig an. Wo willsdn dich rumdreibn? Wall wenn rechd füll neues dabei is dann nehmi mei GIBIÄS zum aufzeichna mid hosd mi???

@all: Der ragazza ged ja los wi a Rakedn!!  Wos su a Abfluch für Reagzionen noch sich ziehd is scho ärschrregänd!! Wahrscheinli hooder dan sovfüll Fedärwech das nern dann Berchauf hindn nunderzwirbäld!!  

@Roland und Schoschi: Immer schö aufs Köpfla aufbassn gell!!!
An Fodo hobder ja dabei ne!! Mol schaua ober den Ragazza vom Blaz 1 der  Bilder Dob 10 verdreibn könnd!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Sadamchen hab gerade ein Bild von der Stelle gefunden bei der du deinen Alabasterkörper so schön um die Kurve gezogen hast. War schon gut. Aber ich habe das ganze schon im Juni ohne viel aufhebens gefahren.
> Siehe Beweisstück Bild
> Zeuge 1 Peter.



Gell des läsder ka ru???   
Do words ja anu jung!! 
Hosd eingli dein Nochlos gregäld für den Fall der Fälle wensd zum OKO fährsd??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2007)

Hehe, das wird sich rausstellen. Werden hier natürlich ne Fotolovestory reinsetzen. Hoffe Ragazza bleibt auf Platz 1. Null bock auf Abflug......


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Ich denk mal wenn der Bernd die Bilder sieht wird er sein Rocky verkaufen denn so gut wird er eh nie fahren können.
Notfalls werden einige Bilder per Computer passend gemacht. 10 cm drop auf 4m gezogen.
Mein Whiplash vermach ich dir damit du auch mal ein super Rad hast.

                                                  R.I.P.
                                                 Roland


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

kana mea do wenn alle den 20.15 Uhr Film oschaua


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Ja unser bernd so schaut er halt immer


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> kana mea do wenn alle den 20.15 Uhr Film oschaua



Wos läfdn in der Kisdn?


----------



## macmount (12. September 2007)

Hallo ihr - hab eigentlich mal bei den vertriders und dann den lettenbrüdern geschmökert - und bin aus zufall auf euch gestossen - nehmt ihr auch opas die nicht freerider sind mit??


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Auf jeden Fall ka MTB Film weil den dät ich mir oschaua. Wer i am Freitoch selba an dreha. Und dann zur Berlinade eireing. Kring da Schosch und I auf alla Fäll an Breis.
So etz geh i nein Bed. es is scho halba neuna.
gud nocht


----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos läfdn in der Kisdn?



fussbolln
aber was isn fussbolln ohne in Glubb


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

halt a neua.

Natürlich nehmen wir auch nicht Freerider mit da wir auch nur Tourenfahrer sind (mit Endurorädern). Nein Schmarrn wenn du Lust hast kannst du jeder Zeit mal mitfahren. Am Sonntag war z. B. ragazza das erste mal mit dabei und ich glaube schon das es ihm gefallen hat.
Einfach diesen Fred hier beobachten am Wochenende läuft auf jeden Fall was.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> Hallo ihr - hab eigentlich mal bei den vertriders und dann den lettenbrüdern geschmökert - und bin aus zufall auf euch gestossen - nehmt ihr auch opas die nicht freerider sind mit??



mich haben sie auch mitgenommen,und die Haare,die ich noch hab sind grau.


----------



## macmount (12. September 2007)

ihr "redet" wohl ned mit jedm??


----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2007)

@macmount:
Klar, willst auch zum Oko? Wo bistn her? Kannst dich uns gern anschließen. Fahren am Freitag um 11Uhr los.


----------



## macmount (12. September 2007)

sorry da wor i wohl zu schnell


----------



## macmount (12. September 2007)

oko - ich versteh nur banane?? - dieses wo ende hab ich leider schon verbucht - aber ich werd mich oefter mal hier umschauen - vielleicht wirds ja was mit uns - bin von forchheim und suche schon laenger nach mitfahrern


----------



## macmount (12. September 2007)

bin dann mal wech - meine monster in die horizontale lage bringen - die muessen morgen wieder zeitig in die penne und ich muss auch frueh raus - bis denn - stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2007)

Na da biste hier richtig. Oko ist Ochsenkopf, dachte du hast unsere Tour übermorgen gemeint. Ich war auch erst zwei mal mit dem Haufen unterwegs......ist ne mordsgaudi. Letzen Sonntag waren wir 9 Leute.....


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2007)

Hey Schorsch

fahren wir morgen Nachmittag eine Kurze Tour.?


----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2007)

hmm, ich weiß noch nicht. Schick mir mal dei Handynummer. Muss morgen Holz machen, wenns klappen sollte ruf ich so gegen Mittag mal an.........aber das sollte schon hinhauen......


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß noch nicht. Schick mir mal dei Handynummer. Muss morgen Holz machen, wenns klappen sollte ruf ich so gegen Mittag mal an.........aber das sollte schon hinhauen......



Wol ka Holz vor der Hüddn Hä???


----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2007)

Servus Peter,

gehn tut ja immer was  

Ich weiß nicht ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin(Scheiß Lernerei).
Aber wenn dann sicherlich nur einer "Bis-Mittag- Tour".

Ich hätte auch nix gegen eine Normalo-Tour. Muß ja net immer mit Schlüsselstellen gespickt sein.

Schau mer mal, was die anderen so sagen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Schorsch
> 
> fahren wir morgen Nachmittag eine Kurze Tour.?




Wennst  mich noch mitnimmst, fahre ich morgen eine kurze Runde mit.


----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wol ka Holz vor der Hüddn Hä???



maanst sowas doo????


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> maanst sowas doo????



     
Sexhunderdster Eindroch!!Des is a Zeichn!!
Hecheeeeeeeellllll!!!!!
Die brauuuuuuch I!!! Wo kommern di besdälln ?? Hibike? Ebay? Stadtler? Bikediscount?? Wooooooooo??? Lechz!!!
Und des besdä is!! Wensd dein Spaß mid ihr ghobd hosd legsd ders in die Garage und schiebdsd dei Bike zwischer ihr Möbs!! Do hosd an subber Fohrrodständer und die Reifn sin gleich vorgheizd!!!    

I muss etz aufhörn. Do drüggd igendwos in meiner Hosn!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wennst  mich noch mitnimmst, fahre ich morgen eine kurze Runde mit.


Hääst in der Schul besser aufpassn solln müssast etz net allamol leana. 
Natürlich nema mi di neh.

ich ruf dich an wenn der Schorsch mich angerufen hat.


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich nema mi di neh.
> 
> häää?
> 
> Ich glaube du hättest auch ein bißchen aufpassen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

musst du nicht lernen anstatt andere Leute zu verbessern.


----------



## Thomas72 (13. September 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

wennst am Sonntag eine familienfreundliche Normalotour machen willst, wär ich dabei.

PS: Was sagt eigentlich deine Carola dazu, das du ihre Bilder hier veröffentlichst?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> wennst am Sonntag eine familienfreundliche Normalotour machen willst, wär ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Wos!! Des is den Jochen sei Fohrrodständer?? 
RÄSBÄGGD!!!


----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2007)

Mit so nem heißen Ofen und soviel Holz kann der Winter kommen.........do könnts von mir aus bis Ostern schneia......

Gleich wird sich der Roland zu Wort melden. Heute: Mittlerer Flugschein Lesson 1; Grundlagen.
Note 1*, gibt nen Schleimpunkt ins Klassenbuch.........*g*

Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

Hey Flugschüler Roland, 
wo bleiben die Bilder??


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

In Bearbeitung


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

Wie lang noch?


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

Hab die Bilder hochgeladen als der Strom ausfiel und natürlich von der Kamera gelöscht jetzt muss ich Sie suchen oder sie sind weg.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

Grich ich ätz däs Wipläsh odder lebder nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2007)

Was kann der eigentlich....?
Brot kann mehr..........
Brot kann schimmeln..........


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

hab Sie wieder sind in einem falschen Ordner. Werde Sie hochladen und reinstellen.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder hochgeladen als der Strom ausfiel und natürlich von der Kamera gelöscht jetzt muss ich Sie suchen oder sie sind weg.



Jaaaaa Roland.  Da haben wir natürlich alle Verständnis. 
Wurde der Stromausfall durch dieses UFO ausgelöst welches heute Nachmittag die Moritzkapelle weggebeamt hat? Vielleicht hat dieser Riss im Raum-Zeitgefüge auch deine Bilder in eine ferne Galaxie geschleudert. 
Um die Bilder wieder zu bekommen musst du eine Scheibe Antimaterie in dein CD-Laufwerg legen und anschließend mit der Maus an deiner linken Arschbacke reiben. Sollte klappen. Wäre echt schade drum!!!


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Grich ich ätz däs Wipläsh odder lebder nu?



Gemach, Gemach Bernd,
Heute haben wir nur den mittleren Flugschein in Forchheim auf der Sport und Schleuseninsel gemacht. 
Zum OKO fahren die 2 ja erst morgen.


----------



## macmount (13. September 2007)

a propos springen - war heute mit meinem filius auf der bmx - bahn in fo - und habe nach dem x-ten mal bekanntschaft meiner pedale mit meinem schienbein beschlossen mir doch mal schienbeinschoner zu kaufen - was haltet ihr von den Ratze fatze (race face) - oder gibts da was besseres - im mb magazin haben ja angeblich alle mies abgeschnitten - übrigens das mit der arschbacke halte ich nicht fuer eine gute idee - ich hoffe die maus ist nicht geruchsempfindlich


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Gemach, Gemach Bernd,
> Heute haben wir nur den mittleren Flugschein in Forchheim auf der Sport und Schleuseninsel gemacht.
> Zum OKO fahren die 2 ja erst morgen.



Sorry!! Ich Rindfich!!!!
Do bin scheinbor ich in a Zeitloch gflugn!! Heud is ja ersd Donnersdoch!! 

Etz geds mani dahin mid mir! O weh o weh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

Mal eins vorab fürs Gelästere. Geht saulangsam heute.


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> a propos springen - war heute mit meinem filius auf der bmx - bahn in fo - und habe nach dem x-ten mal bekanntschaft meiner pedale mit meinem schienbein beschlossen mir doch mal schienbeinschoner zu kaufen - was haltet ihr von den Ratze fatze (race face) - oder gibts da was besseres - im mb magazin haben ja angeblich alle mies abgeschnitten - übrigens das mit der arschbacke halte ich nicht fuer eine gute idee - ich hoffe die maus ist nicht geruchsempfindlich



Servus,

über die Race Face kann ich dir nix sagen.
Ich habe die TSG und dies sind vom P/L Verhältnis sehr gut und schützten auch recht passabel,
Allerdings können die durch den Strumpf im Sommer recht warm werden.
Ein paar von uns haben die Dainese, die find ich auch recht gut.


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was kann der eigentlich....?
> Brot kann mehr..........
> Brot kann schimmeln..........



Auf jeden Fall net mitm PC umgehen


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

wieder zwei










Keine Ahnung warum die Bilder jetzt so klein sind.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

Ich probiers mal mit einem
Man sieht den Unterschied ich war fast eine halbe Stunde länger in der Luft bei gleicher Absprunghöhe und Zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2007)

ich hob etz kann Bock mea schaut euch die restlichn Bilda in meine Fotos o oda losts bleim


----------



## macmount (13. September 2007)

die grossn bildä sin doch ganz gut - is glab i ned schlächd so a flugschein -


----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2007)

Der Roland kriegt morgen das Ding, hoffentlich kann ers am Lift befestigen.....


----------



## macmount (13. September 2007)

wie wärs damit???


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Roland kriegt morgen das Ding, hoffentlich kann ers am Lift befestigen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2007)

Einsatzkommando Fränkische wünscht dem Einsatzkommando OKO morgen viel Spaß! 
Unser Einsatz wird mit Satellit aufgezeichnet! 

Schlage abends Erfahrungsaustausch auf diesem abhörsicheren Kanal vor!!

Over and Out


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2007)

Damit ich auch heute abend wieder kraftvoll zubeißen kann.


----------



## traileruli (14. September 2007)

Hallo, war eine Woche nicht da. War ja mit euch letzten Donnerstag vor einer Woche auf einer Feierabendrunde. Hab mir jetzt eure letzten Bilder und Berichte angeschaut. Ich hab gehörig Respekt vor dem, was ihr da so fahrt.
*IHR NEHMT BLOß KEINE RÜCKSICHT AUF NATUR- UND  KULTUR-DENKMÄLER BEI EUERER FAHREREI !!!!!!!*
ich will ja net unken, aber wir Biker haben doch scho Streß genug oder. Ihr könntet euch doch ein bisla zamnehma und nur dort fahren, wo kein Natur- und Kultur-Denkmäler sind. Ist übrigens leicht zu erkennen was was ist und die Ämter sagen es euch auch gerne. Dann wäre auch der Ärger mit dem Kultur- und Naturämtern net so laut. 
Ihr müßt euch des vorstellen, wie wenn bei euch durch's Wohnzimmer und durch den Garten immer wieder fremde Biker fahren und Spuren zeihen. 
Des gfallert euch a net odä? 
Und des mit am Walberla fahren ist, wie ne heilige Kuh schlachten. Ich glaub des müsste doch mitlerweile jeder begriffen haben, das man mit dem Bike oberhalb des Waldgürtels und am Grashang nix zu suchen hat. Wenn euch da mal einer erwischt kostet's richtig Geld!!!!

Ich glaub jetzt hab ich mich unbeliebt gemacht, aber was wahr ist ist wahr!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

traileruli schrieb:


> Hallo, war eine Woche nicht da. War ja mit euch letzten Donnerstag vor einer Woche auf einer Feierabendrunde. Hab mir jetzt eure letzten Bilder und Berichte angeschaut. Ich hab gehörig Respekt vor dem, was ihr da so fahrt.
> *IHR NEHMT BLOß KEINE RÜCKSICHT AUF NATUR- UND  KULTUR-DENKMÄLER BEI EUERER FAHREREI !!!!!!!*
> ich will ja net unken, aber wir Biker haben doch scho Streß genug oder. Ihr könntet euch doch ein bisla zamnehma und nur dort fahren, wo kein Natur- und Kultur-Denkmäler sind. Ist übrigens leicht zu erkennen was was ist und die Ämter sagen es euch auch gerne. Dann wäre auch der Ärger mit dem Kultur- und Naturämtern net so laut.
> Ihr müßt euch des vorstellen, wie wenn bei euch durch's Wohnzimmer und durch den Garten immer wieder fremde Biker fahren und Spuren zeihen.
> ...



Also zunächst leben wir ja in einer Demokratie. Deshalb abolute Meinungsfreiheit und unbeliebt macht sich dadurch niemand!!!
Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht, das man in Naturschutzgebieten nicht mit dem Bike durch die Gegend schreddern sollte. Das Walberla ist aber für mich ein anderer Fall. Solange an jedem 1. MAiwochenende 1000. von "Naturfreunden" auf dem Hochplateau einfallen und es in ein Schlachtfeld aus Kippen, Scherben und sonstigen Müll verwandeln, sollange werde ich auf dem Walberla biken gehen. Es fährt ja auch keiner (zumindest von uns) über Grasflächen sondern nur über Trampelpfade ("geschaffen" von Wanderern) welche schon seit ich denken kann am Walberla existieren.
Dieser Aktionismus gegen Biker am Walberla ist mal wieder typisch deutsch. Ein Mehrheit  drischt mit irgendwelchen Pauschalisierungen auf eine Minderheit ein und macht diese für alles Verantwortlich.
Das beste sind dann diese "Naturburschen" welche mit ihren 30 Jahre alten Diesel in Kirchehrenbach  bis kurz unters Kreuz hochfahren, sich ihren Gamsbarthut auf die hohle Birne pflanzen und dich dann als Umweltzerstörer anmachen . Da kann ich dann nur noch:kotz: !

Ist halt meine Meinung dazu.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## traileruli (14. September 2007)

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber das bischen Kultur- und Naturdenkmal was zu 100% zum Befahren untersagt ist ,sollte man schon respektieren. Zwengs Ärger und Stressreduktion. Man muß ja net überall anecken. Langt scho, das mer mit dem body ab und zu beim biken arg am Boden, oder Fels und Gehölz aneckt, oder?

Gruß Uli


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2007)

Hallo lieber Traileruli du üblicher Verdächtiger.

du hast recht denn du hast dich bei mir unbeliebt gemacht. Das ist aber auch das einzige. Wie mein Vorredner Bernd treffend schrieb gibt es doch noch das Walberlafest auf das du auch bestimmt gehst. Warst du schon mal eine Woche danach droben wenn es unter dem Festbetrieb geregnet hat ? Weist du wie viele Moutainbiker man dafür bräuchte ? Ich finde deinen Beitrag nur voll überzogen. Warum fährst du eigentlich Mountainbike du hast doch zu mir gesagt warum fahrt Ihr soviele Schotterstraßen ich würde auf so einer Strecke viel mehr Waldanteil haben. Ausserdem sei mir nicht böse aber deine Meinung interessiert auch nicht sonderlich.....


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2007)

@traileruli:
Meinst du nicht daß deine Meinung hier etwas sehr überzogen ist. Was ist dabei wenn ich an nem Baum oder Felsen anecke. Das Mountenbiken schadet der Natur in keinser Weise solange man auf vorhandenen Pfaden bleibt und evtl. Verbote bei Vogelbrut (siehe Matterhornwand) einhält. Die Wanderer sehen es nur nicht gerne und ziehen gerne über die Mtbler her. 
Solange so ein Siebengescheiter in seinem Amt hockt und beschließt daß die Naturpfade am Walberla geschottert und mit lustigen Steinchen garniert werden die zum Walberlagestein überhaupt nicht passen (so passiert vor ungefähr 2 Jahren), fahr ich mit meinem Rad so oft hoch wie ich will......


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2007)

@schorschi u roland
 Regt euch ned auf, des isses ned wert ist halt mal seine meinung, und die muss er halt hier loswerden. sagt lieber mal wies am öko war, alles sturzfrei, und seid ihr den steinigen trail auch gefahren????. bernd und ich waren in der fränkischen unterwegs , wo schreib ich lieber ned, weil sich vieleicht jemand darüber aufregt und die bilder von der tour damals nem ich wieder raus, komisch ,alle fanden die fotos schön nur einer nicht aber lass mer des geschwafel, befor man über andere richted sollte mann erst mal auf seinen müll schauen 
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (14. September 2007)

Hallo Peter,

warum willst du die Fotos wieder rausnehmen?
Demjenigen MTB´ler der mit seinem Rad die Steinstufen demoliert, geb ich auf dem nächsten Walberla Fest eine Maß aus.
Ansonsten sind wir nirgends gefahren, wo nicht auch Wanderer zu hunderten und tausenden drübertrampeln.
Und falls es jemanden interessiert sind hier viele Leute die den FSV(Fränkisch-Schweiz-Verein) unterstützen. Das sollte man bei seiner Betrachtungsweise vielleicht noch mit berücksichtigen.
Die Diskussion zwischen Wanderern, Reitern, MTB´lern oder sonstígen selbsternannten Weltverbesseren wird es weiterhin geben, dafür gibt es(zu Recht) die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen.
Nur bleibt bitte auf der sachlichen Ebene.

Amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. September 2007)

@jochen 
@ der rest, bin sonntags ned da, muss zur MTB beichte, meine sünden beichten , na schmarrn, wir fahrn übers wochend weg.
euch ein schönes wochenend
gruss peter


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2007)

Hi,
Oko, war saugeil, Steil und Steinig sind wir auch gefahren, und die planierte Abfahrt auch mal, ist jetzt halt sauschnell aber langweilig.
Roland hat sich gut gehalten, war leider nach ner Bruchlandung gleich am ANfang ein bissl mantal gehandicapt. Ich glaub der hat Blut geleckt.......war begeistert.........wird sicher noch seine Bilder reinstellen, mich hat er paarmal saugut getroffen.........


----------



## ragazza (14. September 2007)

traileruli schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber das bischen Kultur- und Naturdenkmal was zu 100% zum Befahren untersagt ist ,sollte man schon respektieren. Zwengs Ärger und Stressreduktion. Man muß ja net überall anecken. Langt scho, das mer mit dem body ab und zu beim biken arg am Boden, oder Fels und Gehölz aneckt, oder?
> 
> Gruß Uli



Wenn du so wie ich 365 Tage im Jahr Rad fährst,sämtliche Einkäufe,Arbeitswege und notwendigen Fahrten im Umkreis von 50 km mit dem Rad erledigst,mit der Kombination Bahn/Rad in Urlaub fährst,und wie ich, alle Führerscheine vom Motorrad bis zum Kettenfahrzeug bis 60 Tonnen hast und trotzdem wie ich auf möglichst viele  Autokilometer verzichtest um DIE UMWELT ZU SCHONEN,dann können wir hier weiterhin grüne Phrasen dreschen.Bedenke,wenn die Sahara bis nach Flensburg reicht ists deinen Naturdenkmälern egal ob sie von einem rollreibenden Radreifen berührt oder von einem im Auto angefahrenen Wanderschuh zertreten werden.
 Auf dieser letzten Fahrt kamen wir sogar einige Male mit Wanderern ins Gespräch und wir hatten durchwegs positive Erfahrungen.Ein freundliches Hallo,kostet gar nichts,entschärft aber manche Situation.Voraussetzung ist aber immer situationsangepasste Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## kubikjch (14. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wenn du so wie ich 365 Tage im Jahr Rad fährst,sämtliche Einkäufe,Arbeitswege und notwendigen Fahrten im Umkreis von 50 km mit dem Rad erledigst,mit der Kombination Bahn/Rad in Urlaub fährst,und wie ich, alle Führerscheine vom Motorrad bis zum Kettenfahrzeug bis 60 Tonnen hast und trotzdem wie ich auf möglichst viele  Autokilometer verzichtest um DIE UMWELT ZU SCHONEN,dann können wir hier weiterhin grüne Phrasen dreschen.Bedenke,wenn die Sahara bis nach Flensburg reicht ists deinen Naturdenkmälern egal ob sie von einem rollreibenden Radreifen berührt oder von einem im Auto angefahrenen Wanderschuh zertreten werden.
> Auf dieser letzten Fahrt kamen wir sogar einige Male mit Wanderern ins Gespräch und wir hatten durchwegs positive Erfahrungen.Ein freundliches Hallo,kostet gar nichts,entschärft aber manche Situation.Voraussetzung ist aber immer situationsangepasste Geschwindigkeit.



@ Ragazza  

Und wenn du so wie wir, hier wohnen würdest, hättest du mit uns sehr viele spaßige Ausfahrten durch die ganzen Sehenswürdigkeiten der Fränkischen Schweiz. 

Gruß von der Leutenbacher Runde


----------



## ragazza (14. September 2007)

Peter

Lass bitte die Fotos drin,es war unsre Fahrt,unser Spass,eine wunderschöne Tour und nicht Traileruli`s Entscheidung.


----------



## kubikjch (14. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Oko, war saugeil, Steil und Steinig sind wir auch gefahren, und die planierte Abfahrt auch mal, ist jetzt halt sauschnell aber langweilig.
> Roland hat sich gut gehalten, war leider nach ner Bruchlandung gleich am ANfang ein bissl mantal gehandicapt. Ich glaub der hat Blut geleckt.......war begeistert.........wird sicher noch seine Bilder reinstellen, mich hat er paarmal saugut getroffen.........



Danke Schorsch, 

die nächsten 3 Wochen werden der Horror. 

Der Roland sitzt gerade neben mir, aber nen halben Meter höher als sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2007)




----------



## 0815p (14. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Peter
> 
> Lass bitte die Fotos drin,es war unsre Fahrt,unser Spass,eine wunderschöne Tour und nicht Traileruli`s Entscheidung.



grüssdich, schön von dir zu hören. die fotos von unserer tour lass ich drinn, es geht bei den gewaf um eine andere, hab sie schon entfernd , aber die hätte dir auch gefallen, wennst wieder mal lust hast bei uns mit zu gurken, herzlich willkommen, es gibt noch massig trails in der fränkischen , oder wir kommen mal zu dir zum biken, wenns zeitlich passt. solche fahrer wie du sind bei uns gern gesehene gäste. gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Danke Schorsch,
> 
> die nächsten 3 Wochen werden der Horror.
> 
> Der Roland sitzt gerade neben mir, aber nen halben Meter höher als sonst.



hey jochen, den gefallen geb mer nicht den roland, wenn der bernd wieder da ist und des wetter nochmal passt, fahrn wir gemeinsam zum öko, dann könn mer alle 1meter höher sitzen


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey jochen, den gefallen geb mer nicht den roland, wenn der bernd wieder da ist und des wetter nochmal passt, fahrn wir gemeinsam zum öko, dann könn mer alle 1meter höher sitzen



Der sitzt doch blos höher waller die Hosn nu voll hod!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey jochen, den gefallen geb mer nicht den roland, wenn der bernd wieder da ist und des wetter nochmal passt, fahrn wir gemeinsam zum öko, dann könn mer alle 1meter höher sitzen



@ Bedär: Mid dir hobi anu a Hühnla zu rubbfn wecha dena "leichdn" Anstiech heud auf der Dur. Ich soch blos Abfahrd Ebs Freibod und 8 Kilomeder schbäder scho über 500 HM. Und davon nu 3 Km flach im Dol nach Gasseldorf!  Bummd hobbi wi a Maikäfär! Saggrazefixhalleluja sochi!!

Drozdem a schens Wochenend in Garmisch!


----------



## ragazza (14. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der sitzt doch blos höher waller die Hosn nu voll hod!!!


----------



## ragazza (14. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüssdich, schön von dir zu hören. die fotos von unserer tour lass ich drinn, es geht bei den gewaf um eine andere, hab sie schon entfernd , aber die hätte dir auch gefallen, wennst wieder mal lust hast bei uns mit zu gurken, herzlich willkommen, es gibt noch massig trails in der fränkischen , oder wir kommen mal zu dir zum biken, wenns zeitlich passt. solche fahrer wie du sind bei uns gern gesehene gäste. gruss peter



Na klar komm ich wieder vorbei,einstweilen noch mit meim "Hardfully",ist mitm Zug ein Klacks und genau noch im VGN,des kostet mic Hin- und Zurück grad mal 13,60 und ich kann mich nach der Fahrt im Zug ausruhen.Komme sobald als möglich wieder zu euch.  
 Morgen fahr ich mit den Cracks in Thalmässing/Hilpoltstein,die sind  auch ziemlich crazy,bleiben nur selten stehen und sind sehr schnell,da mus ic richtig schwitzen.Ausserdem hab ich da schon 25km Anfahrt. 
Hauts eich nei jungs und mädels


----------



## ragazza (14. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Bedär: Mid dir hobi anu a Hühnla zu rubbfn wecha dena "leichdn" Anstiech heud auf der Dur. Ich soch blos Abfahrd Ebs Freibod und 8 Kilomeder schbäder scho über 500 HM. Und davon nu 3 Km flach im Dol nach Gasseldorf!  Bummd hobbi wi a Maikäfär! Saggrazefixhalleluja sochi!!
> 
> Drozdem a schens Wochenend in Garmisch!



Was jammerst denn,kunnst di doch bei die Dschings etzedla bald wiede erholln


----------



## macmount (14. September 2007)

hilfe - wie krichd mä denn di benudserbildä klaa


----------



## kubikjch (14. September 2007)

Schreib vom Jochen aus.
Bin der Roland
Schorsch du machst dich auch immer unbeliebter bei mir, erst führe ich dich durch den Downhill am Ochsenkopf ,und jetzt fällst du mir so in den Rücken und machst drei   
Des nächste mal lass ich dich in der Abfahrt stehen und zeig dir nicht wie du runterkommst. Und geb es zu des springen hast mir nur abgeschaut.
Und ich sitz nur einen Meter höher weil die mir dort droben gleich a Goldmedallie mit Pokal gestiftet haben wegen meinem super style beim fahren.
Und die Abfahrt soll meinen Namen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (14. September 2007)

vielleichd redn ja wirklich a boor leud ned mit mir - no ja bin donn mol wech - wärd scho wärn mid maim bild


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Was jammerst denn,kunnst di doch bei die Dschings etzedla bald wiede erholln


Des sogsd du! Do mussi midm Jäg Dänials und aufdringlicha Weiber kämpfn di an mein Dämpfer ran wolln!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2007)

Hallo Macmount

ich würds dir ja gerne erklären aber die Computerspezialisten sind andere. Aber die sind entweder voll (Jäg Däniels) oden nicht online. Oder beides. 

Bis dann
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> vielleichd redn ja wirklich a boor leud ned mit mir - no ja bin donn mol wech - wärd scho wärn mid maim bild



Des därfs ned so eng se! Der Roland is heud glabi aweng midm Kupf aufdaztz und dasnern etz anu sei Hausberch (Walberla) madich gmachd wird setzt nan hald zusätzlich zu.

So aber jetzt im Ernst. Du brauchst ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.Da gibt es genug Freeware im Netz falls du keins auf deinem rechner hast (z.B XnView) Mit diesem kann man dann die Bildgröße ändern. Erlaubt sind 80*80 Pixel. Das speicherst du dann auf deinem PC irgendwo ab.
Dannach das Bild über den Reiter Kontrollzentrum - Benutzerbild aus deinem PC-Verzeichniss hochladen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Macmount
> 
> ich würds dir ja gerne erklären aber die Computerspezialisten sind andere. Aber die sind entweder voll (Jäg Däniels) oden nicht online. Oder beides.
> 
> ...



Oder schreibn scho grod!! 
Hosn scho gwächsält??


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2007)

Freilich etz hob i a Rocky Slayer Driver Unterhosn o weil do bast a vielfache Menge nei. Ober des wast du ja bessa.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freilich etz hob i a Rocky Slayer Driver Unterhosn o weil do bast a vielfache Menge nei. Ober des wast du ja bessa.


Do hosd rächd do basd wirgli ganz schö wos nei! Obber für dich is di drozdem nix, wall du brauchsd ja anne wo hindn mehr nei basd. Die Rocky Slayer Driver is ja späziel für Männer ändwiggeld worn die vorna mehr Blatz brauchn wensd was wosi man 

Schau amol auf der Bämbers Hombeidsch do finsd bestimmd wos bassendäs


----------



## traileruli (15. September 2007)

Hallo, es schein ich hab jemandem auf den Schlips getreten. Last bloß die Bilder und alles andere so wie Ihr es wollt. Mich wundert nur das Ihr so grantig werdet, wenn jemand euch seine bescheidene Meinung sagt. 
Ich hab eigentlich auf etwas Einsicht euererseits gehofft,  auch mit euch als Vorbilder für anderer, weil Ihr toll fahrt und wenn ihr schon Leute zu eueren Touren einladet, weil ich mir nämlich in den Sitzungen mit Alpen und Wandervereine und Naturschutz-, Forstbehorde und Jagtpächtern das Gejammer anhören darf, wenn es darum geht welche Wege für Biker gesperrt oder freigegeben werden.
Da geht es meistens um uneinsichtige Biker, welche unbedingt in Natur- und Kulturdenkmälern wie Walbala, Riesenburg o.äh. fahren müssen. Es gibt doch 1000 andere Wege wo es keinen interessiert, warum unbdingt da? Andere Biker fahren doch auch nicht durch dein Wohnzimmer oder ziehen eine Spur über das Grab deiner Eltern aufm Friedhof. 
Ist des so schwer zu verstehen und muß ich deswegen so angemacht werden?
Gruß uli


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2007)

Oh , die riesenburg ist jetzt auch tabu für mtb, trailrerulli, bleibn daheim aufm sofa, und schau dir sissi an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

@Traileruli
geh einfach in einen anderen Fred und such dort Anschluss hier findest du bestimmt keinen. Oder bist du einfach sauer weil keiner den Frankenweg mit dir fahren will ????!!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (15. September 2007)

traileruli schrieb:


> Andere Biker fahren doch auch nicht durch dein Wohnzimmer oder ziehen eine Spur über das Grab deiner Eltern aufm Friedhof.



Sorry aber dieser Vergleich hinkt gewaltig wie ich meine!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

@ Schu2000

das hab ich vorhin noch gar nicht gelesen. Das hinkt nicht nur sondern das ist krank. Er hat nur Glück das meine Elternteile noch da sind, sonst hätte ich Ihn mal besucht, er wohnt ja nicht weit weg.

@Traileruli schreib niemals mehr solchen Schwachsinn, und bleib mir mit deinen Besserwissereien vom Leib. Sonst ziehen wir mal ne Spur über dich.

Mit unfreundlichen Grüssen
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

Muss mir  mal nen andren Fotografen suchen.


----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

ich bin zwar neu bei euch hier im fred - und kenne bis jetzt (was sich hoffentlich mal demnaechst aendert) noch niemand von euch persoenlich - aber ich denke ihr solltet mal den klappstuhl wieder begraben und die friedenspfeife mit dem uli qualmen - auch wenn ich beim them walberla und naturschutz auch nur noch heulen koennte - ich bin zwar bei der bw - aber trotzdem immer gern am walberla gewesen - auch mit dem bike - man braucht ja nicht gleich ueber den trockenrasen und die orchideen zu heizen - es gibt ja genuegend andere wege - aber in der zwischenzeit macht es mir gar keinen spass mehr zu sehen wie sehr mein lieblingsberg immer mehr durch die ideen irgenwelcher sesselp... verhundst wird - da fahr ich lieber woanders - wie du am anfang sagtest roland wir leben in einer demokratie - lass doch dem uli seine meinung - ich denke jeder biker, kletterer ... sollte soviel umweltbewusstsein haben um selbst zu entscheiden wo er faehrt - und sich evtl. nicht erwischen lassen
uebrigens uli bei aller meinungsfreiheit - den vergleich mit dem elterngrab finde ich geschmacklos - das haette nicht sein muessen - 
ciao - stay tuned wolf


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

Hallo macmount,

wir fahren am Sonntag früh ne Runde ab Leutenbach. Ne ganz normale Strecke ohne irgendwelche Schlüsselstellen denke mal so 30-40 Km also mehr CC wenn du Lust hast schreibs rein, sage dir dann die Zeit ba wann wir starten. Mit dem Trailer hast recht man soll sich nicht aufregen das Leben ist viel zu kurz.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. September 2007)

traileruli schrieb:


> Hallo, es schein ich hab jemandem auf den Schlips getreten. Last bloß die Bilder und alles andere so wie Ihr es wollt. Mich wundert nur das Ihr so grantig werdet, wenn jemand euch seine bescheidene Meinung sagt.
> Ich hab eigentlich auf etwas Einsicht euererseits gehofft,  auch mit euch als Vorbilder für anderer, weil Ihr toll fahrt und wenn ihr schon Leute zu eueren Touren einladet, weil ich mir nämlich in den Sitzungen mit Alpen und Wandervereine und Naturschutz-, Forstbehorde und Jagtpächtern das Gejammer anhören darf, wenn es darum geht welche Wege für Biker gesperrt oder freigegeben werden.
> Da geht es meistens um uneinsichtige Biker, welche unbedingt in Natur- und Kulturdenkmälern wie Walbala, Riesenburg o.äh. fahren müssen. Es gibt doch 1000 andere Wege wo es keinen interessiert, warum unbdingt da? Andere Biker fahren doch auch nicht durch dein Wohnzimmer oder ziehen eine Spur über das Grab deiner Eltern aufm Friedhof.
> Ist des so schwer zu verstehen und muß ich deswegen so angemacht werden?
> Gruß uli


@Uli
Alsoooooo!
Bei solchen Themen geht halt schnell mal den Beteiligten der Gaul durch! Einmal in Ruhe darüber geschlafen, dann sollte der Blutdruck wieder runtergehen.Hat mich gestern auch ziemlich genervt.Ich wiederhole mich gerne nocheinmal. Wenn irgendwo in der Natur Schäden durch Mountainbiker entstehen (z.B. durch illegale Northshores usw.) bin ich der letzte der bei einem Verbot oder ähnlichem Aufschreit. Ich weigere mich nur strikt Anordnungen einzuhalten welche von kleinkarierten Kleingärtnern nachts um halb 12 in irgenwelchen Sitzungen mit 4 Bier intus erlassen werden und objektiv und neutral betrachtet absolut keinen Sinn machen. Warum ist die Riesenburg gesperrt für MTB? Bestimmt nicht weil irgendenetwas zerstört wird. Sind von oben bis runter massive Steintreppen. Die werden noch da sein wenn wir alle schon lange in der Kiste liegen. Gesperrt ist es nur, weil ein paar Naturbuschen ein Problem damit haben wenn ein Biker entgegenkommt. Runterrasen kann ja da auserdem auch keiner (zumindest nicht freiwillig). Dh.eine Gefährdung für Wanderer gibts da auch nicht. Höchstens für den Biker selbst.
Zusammenfassend gibt es hier also absolut keinen echten Grund für ein Verbot.
Zumal beim letzten mal die Wanderer nur große Augen gemacht haben und es null, Stress gab. 
Also Verbote wo Sinnvoll ja und daran halten! Ansonsten ignorieren! 
PS: Wären die Mountainbiker vor den Wanderern auf der Welt erschienen, wären Walberla und Riesenburg garantiert für Biker frei und für Wanderer gesperrt was genauso Schwachsinnig wäre.

Ps: Zu deinem etwas seltsamen Vergleich mit dem Familiengrab:
     In unserm Fall ist die Situation dann doch so: Wildfremde Leute verbieten Bikern über das Grab zu fahren, nehmen sich selbst aber das Recht raus mit Stiefeln oder Nordic Walking Stöcken drüber zu latschen. Und genau das akzeptiere ich nicht!! Gleiches Recht  (oder Verbote)für alle!!!


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Schoschi (15. September 2007)

@Roland:
ich geb dir gleich besseren Fotografen, wenn du anstatt auf der Jagd nach Worldcupzeiten ein bissl anständiger gefahren wärst hätt ich dich auch besser fotografieren können........... 
Bin morgen leider zu keiner Schandtat zu haben, komm erst am Nachmittag wieder heim.....
Viel Spaß euch morgen.....

Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (15. September 2007)

Hallo Hitzkopf(der weiß schon wer gemeint ist) 

hast du dir deinen Frust von der Seele gewandert??

Atme das nächste mal besser 3x tief durch, das ist die Sache doch gar net wert.

Wann solls denn morgen früh losgehen??


----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

hallo roland - hab zwar eigentlich morgen schon was vor - aber mal sehen vielleicht kann ich mitfahren und die tour etwas abkuerzen - wann solls denn losgehen??


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich denke mal 9.00 Uhr auf der Bank vor der Kirche oder ?
Stelle mal gleich einige Bilder von einem genialen Treppentrail rein wenn die Bilder etwas geworden sind.


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

Erst mal was für den Robert, kennst du die Stelle noch ? Bin das ganze Adlerstein, Quackenschloß, hohes Kreuz, Oswaldhöhle mal zu Fuß abgelatscht kein Wunder wenn es da immer wieder mal jemanden legt.Also mit deinem Kanonenteil ist das bestimmt schwieriger zu fahren als mit unseren Hobels. Bild ist nicht so schön.
Hund markiert die Stelle wo du aufgeschlagen bist. Hatte nichts anderes zur Hand.


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

Also die ersten drei Bilder aber wie befürchtet zu dunkel sch... Kamera oder sch.... Bediener. Also der Trail ist recht ordentlich. Steile Treppen mit Kurzen drin. Kein Geländer und ein Stück 1-2 m am Abgrund entlang. Die Treppen und Abschnitte 300-400m.


----------



## Thomas72 (15. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

wenn ihr morgen fahrt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

man kann nicht viel erkennen aber er ist in einzelne Teile aufgegliedert leicht und schwer also er ist auf jeden Fall eine Anfahrt wert. Bin gespannt ob Ihn einer komplett durchfährt. Peter hat Ihn vielleicht schon gefahren aber von uns noch keiner.





Spitzkehre


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

*Otti was ist mit dir ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. September 2007)

Servus Roland,
schaut ja echt gut aus! 
Wo isn das genau?
Findest du das auch alleine wieder oder müssen wir den Hund mitnehmen? 

Prüfe bitte auch ob der Weg nicht gesperrt ist!!! 

PS. Würd morgen gerne nochmal mifahrn obber mei Frau schraubd mer den Schädel runder walli ja am Mondoch zu di Kinäsen flign muss!!

Bernd

@ Roland: änder hald amol bei deim Benuzer des "und bald a Fusion Wiplash" auf "a Fusion Wiplash!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Erst mal was für den Robert, kennst du die Stelle noch ? Bin das ganze Adlerstein, Quackenschloß, hohes Kreuz, Oswaldhöhle mal zu Fuß abgelatscht kein Wunder wenn es da immer wieder mal jemanden legt.Also mit deinem Kanonenteil ist das bestimmt schwieriger zu fahren als mit unseren Hobels. Bild ist nicht so schön.
> Hund markiert die Stelle wo du aufgeschlagen bist. Hatte nichts anderes zur Hand.
> 
> 
> Soch amol! Wie lang hosd nocherdla für di Dur zu Fus brauchd?


----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

wie lange soll die tour denn dauern so cirka?? - (ich muss ja noch ca 1 h an und rueckfahrt einkalkulieren) - also morgen nix freeride? d.h. keine ruestung - (hab eh keine) und keinen vollfratzenhelm (hab ich auch nicht) - dann wuerde ich wenns zeitmaessig hinhaut - mit meiner crums country versender leierkiste kommen


----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

obber mei Frau schraubd mer den Schädel runder walli ja am Mondoch zu di Kinäsen flign muss!!

Bernd

koennd maer ja an film draus machen - kopflos in china (hei do hob i dirägd däs f vergässn kobd - sofill zeid muss sai)


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2007)

@macmount Denke mal so 2,5-3 Std. Kein Freeride ganz normale CC Tour. So 30-40 KM
Also bis morgen 9.00 Uhr an der Kirche besser gesagt am Brunnen vor der Kirche.


@ Bernd die Stelle find ich nie wieder deswegen war mein Hund dabei. Und wenn ich es dir sagen würde müsste ich dich anschliesend töten. Denn ich weis nicht ob es ein Naturdenkmal der alten Berghunnen ist, die dort Ihre Opfergaben dar brachten.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @macmount Denke mal so 2,5-3 Std. Kein Freeride ganz normale CC Tour. So 30-40 KM
> Also bis morgen 9.00 Uhr an der Kirche besser gesagt am Brunnen vor der Kirche.
> 
> 
> @ Bernd die Stelle find ich nie wieder deswegen war mein Hund dabei. Und wenn ich es dir sagen würde müsste ich dich anschliesend töten. Denn ich weis nicht ob es ein Naturdenkmal der alten Berghunnen ist, die dort Ihre Opfergaben dar brachten.



Saggra! Mid den Berghunnen is fei ned zu spasn!!!


----------



## kubikjch (15. September 2007)

OK um 9 UHr am Brunnen vor der Kirche


----------



## otti44 (15. September 2007)

Otti was ist mit dir ?
bin ich verrückt? hab ka lust mich strafbar zu machen, indem ich euch umwelt- und naturfrevlern hinterherfahr...

aber okay. soll ja ne normale cc-tour werden, da fahr ich natürlich mit. über kurz oder lang werde ich mich allerdings von euch todesfahrern ausklinken (müssen). ich hab weder integralhelm noch protektoren noch endurobike mit 420mm federweg und außerdem angst um mein leben...

aber morgen gehts freilich noch amol, ich freu mich. rübennase kommt auch mit.

bis dahin, otti


----------



## ragazza (15. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Erst mal was für den Robert, kennst du die Stelle noch ? Bin das ganze Adlerstein, Quackenschloß, hohes Kreuz, Oswaldhöhle mal zu Fuß abgelatscht kein Wunder wenn es da immer wieder mal jemanden legt.Also mit deinem Kanonenteil ist das bestimmt schwieriger zu fahren als mit unseren Hobels. Bild ist nicht so schön.
> Hund markiert die Stelle wo du aufgeschlagen bist. Hatte nichts anderes zur Hand.



Warst du vielleicht mit deinem Hund schon vor mir dort und ich bin auf einem Häufchen ausgerutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @macmount Denke mal so 2,5-3 Std. Kein Freeride ganz normale CC Tour. So 30-40 KM
> Also bis morgen 9.00 Uhr an der Kirche besser gesagt am Brunnen vor der Kirche.
> 
> @roland (ich dachte ich versuch dös jetz a amol mit dem @)
> ich fahr mal um 8:00 bei mir in b.u.r.k los muesste eigentlich bis 9:00 nach leutenbach zu packen sein - was meinst du?? - wuerdet ihr eventunnel kurz warten?? - oder denkst du ich sollte eher losfahren


----------



## ragazza (15. September 2007)

Ach wenn ich euch so lese und sehe würd ich ja am liebsten gleich morgen wieder vorbeischauen.Bin aber heut 94,5 km bei 1549 hm gefahren,davon ca 35 km technischer Hardcore.In Thalmässing ists auch oft sehr steil,aber sehr selten Treppen.War kurzzeitig immer wieder freier Fall dabei,hätt mir fast in die .... gemacht,hab aber nur einmal gekniffen,da der Fahrer vor mir schon nen Abgang gemacht hat.Eine Rolle vorwärts hab ich auch wieder hingelegt,ausser Schürfern wieder nix passiert,alte Fallschule halt.... 
Bei dieser Truppe ist das Spezi Epic populär,immer wieder erstaunlich was das Teil für Downhillqualitäten hat,ist ja eigentlich ne CC-Waffe.Aber haben möcht ich keins.Die sind aber halt bergauf verdammt schnell,da musst ich richtig hecheln...
Ich bin jetzt halbtot,trink noch zwei Bier und schlaf ein......

Viel Spass euch allen morgen,Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## kubikjch (15. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @macmount Denke mal so 2,5-3 Std. Kein Freeride ganz normale CC Tour. So 30-40 KM
> ...


----------



## macmount (15. September 2007)

@roland (gefaellt mir mit dem @)
ich denke mal die kirche ist leicht zu finden - und der brunnen ist genau gegenueber der kirche?? - na ja so ne horde wildgewordener biker ist bestimmt nicht zu uebersehen
bis morgen - stay tuned wolf


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

Sind heute schön CC gefahren. Bei dem Wetter einfach schön. Waren sechs Mann ein "Neuling" der Wolfgang war auch dabei. Sind über Hetzleser Berg die Downhillstrecke runtergefahren. Hatte aber mein Scott dabei sonst hätte man den ein oder anderen Sprung machen können "Respekt" vor denen die, die Stecke gebaut haben alle würde ich mich nicht trauen zu springen sind schon Geräte dabei. Dann Richtung Unterlindelbach und rauf zum Teufelstisch ab da Richtung Burgruine und die Treppen runter und den Kreuzweg rauf Richtung Leutenbach. Der Thomas schlug vor noch mal die Staffel hochzufahren. Der Rest der Mannschaft Thomas, Andreas und ich also noch mal rauf. Aber bin genausoweit wie immer gekommen der Boden und die Steine und Felsen rutschig. Am Uhuhorst dann noch einen kleinen Downhill (langsam wird die Strecke wieder frei) und dann komplett nach Leutenbach. 42KM und 1000 HM (Ciclo). Alles in allem schöne stressfreie Tour.


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2007)

Servus ihr üblichen Verächtlichen!
Habt ihr auch Bilder von der Hetzleser Strecke gemacht? Die tät mich schon mal interessieren.....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

servus du üblicher Verdächtiger,

da sind einige Hammersprünge für dich drin. Hab dort aber nicht am meinen Foto gedacht. Denn wir waren ja CC mäßig unterwegs.

Ein üblicher Verdächtiger


----------



## otti44 (16. September 2007)

hat wieder mal spass gemacht mit euch. respekt roland, hast die beiden extremhügelchen am lindelberg und am teufelstisch bravourös gemeistert. solch eine leistung war ich bisher nur vom thomas gewohnt...

bis zur nächsten cc-tour ;-)
otti


----------



## otti44 (16. September 2007)

ach ja...
mein heimweg ging über regensberg, dann am parkplatz nach wummer runter, von dort den 2-platten weg richtung flugplatz wieder hoch und dann heim. ich schätz amal, dass ich die gleichen km und gleichen hm wie ihr zusammengebracht hab.

see you next time.


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

War heute Nachmittag noch ein bischen am Hetzleser Berg wandern. Habe dort den Bernd getroffen (Mitte). Das links müsste dem Benutzerbild nach der Schorsch gewesen sein. Als ich Sie fragte was sie hier machen kam nur ein undeutliches Muh, Muh naja wahrscheinlich voll dachte ich und ging. Vielleicht wollten Sie ja noch ein wenig mit Ihren Dämpfern spielen.


----------



## Thomas72 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

war wiedermal eine sehr schöne Tour heute.

Roland, die Staffel packst scho noch, ist ja auch nur ein Berg.

Andreas wenn ich mal Zeit zum RR-Fahren habe melde ich mal bei dir.

So, war jetzt auf Ortspitzer Kerwa, hab zwei Radlermaß getrunken, bring die Kinder noch ins Bett und leg mich aufs Sofa.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

Der Berg ist nicht das große Problem. Das Problem ist das wegrutschen. Müsste wirklich mal schön trocken sein. dann klappts.


----------



## macmount (16. September 2007)

bin auch total begeistert von heute - war echt loll - nicht nur forstautobahnen in der fraenkischen - habe ausserdem festgestellt
1. ihr meckert nicht (war noch mit meiner familie unterwegs)
2. bin genau zur mit meiner frau vereinbarten zeit zuhause gewesen 
3. muss glaab i noch a bisserl an meiner kondi feilen (kanal km bringen halt koa bergkondi)
4. bin bestimmt bald mol widdae dabei
uebrigens des mit di hm ko scho nohaua - lt meiner uhr sins bei mir ja scho
770 hm und 55 km gewesen
graefenberg is ausgfallen - sin donn doch blos bis baiersdorf gforn - wall mä koan fuer di kinner kopt hom
bis bald 
stay tuned  wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (16. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute Nachmittag noch ein bischen am Hetzleser Berg wandern. Habe dort den Bernd getroffen (Mitte). Das links müsste dem Benutzerbild nach der Schorsch gewesen sein. Als ich Sie fragte was sie hier machen kam nur ein undeutliches Muh, Muh naja wahrscheinlich voll dachte ich und ging. Vielleicht wollten Sie ja noch ein wenig mit Ihren Dämpfern spielen.Quote]
> 
> Scho lang ka Hufeisn mehr in der Kauleisdn ghod hä???
> Ward ner ! Die 12 Doch son glei rum und dann sezds wos!!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute Nachmittag noch ein bischen am Hetzleser Berg wandern. Habe dort den Bernd getroffen (Mitte). Das links müsste dem Benutzerbild nach der Schorsch gewesen sein. Als ich Sie fragte was sie hier machen kam nur ein undeutliches Muh, Muh naja wahrscheinlich voll dachte ich und ging. Vielleicht wollten Sie ja noch ein wenig mit Ihren Dämpfern spielen.



Scho lang ka Hufeisn mehr in der Kauleisdn ghod hä??? 
Ward ner ! Die 12 Doch son glei rum und dann sezds wos!!


----------



## ruebennase (16. September 2007)

Genau Thomas, war heut' mal wieder vom feinsten;
@Roland: Der Berg ist nicht das große Problem.... ich denke, wenn wir den A... mal ordentlich zusammenkneifen müßts auch klappen.

Grüße, Euer BUND-Mitglied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

kannst du mir was aus China mitbringen z.B. einen Beutel Onkel Ben`s Reis oder so.


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2007)

Ich hätt gern ne süße kleine Chinesin........


----------



## macmount (16. September 2007)

ich ne rikscha - fehlt mir noch in meiner sammlung


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

Hey Saddamchen was issn bist beim melckn oda wos.


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2007)

hallo leutz
bin wieder daham vom berg, war superschön, morgen stell ich paar fotos rein, um euch mal des gebirge schmackhaft zu machen 
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (16. September 2007)

@Eintrag 703-706:
ACH RUDSCHD MER DOCH ALLE DEN BUGGL RUNDER!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2007)

ich werde an dich denken wenn ich in lichtdurchfluteten Wäldern und bergigenTrails unterwegs bin. Der Wind wird mir um die Nase wehen, die Sonne wird scheinen, mein Whiplash läuft so gut wie nie und ich weis du bist in China. 
Das Leben kann so wunderbar sein.


----------



## macmount (16. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Eintrag 703-706:
> ACH RUDSCHD MER DOCH ALLE DEN BUGGL RUNDER!!!!!



iich däd liebä foän - viel spass im chinesenland - lass die mauer ganz


----------



## traileruli (17. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal, 
auch wenn sie es schon wußten.....
Ich kann leider nicht immer gleich antworten, wenn jemand gerade der Kragen platzt. 
Immerhin hat einer verstanden was ich mit dem Grab gemeint habe. 
Hab mich ganz schön unbeliebt gemacht mit dem Thema. 

Ums nochmal zu sagen, es gibt 1000 schöne Stellen wo man ohne Probleme fahren kann aber nur 100 wo man es besser lassen sollte weil`s eben Kultur- oder Naturgut ist.
Ihr könnt super fahren, kennt euch aus, nehmt andere mit, zeigt Ihnen die schönen Trails, aber schützt leider euere eigenes revier/trails nicht. 

Schade.
trail on
 Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2007)

@traileruli:
Da sind halt unsere Auffassungen sehr verschieden. Ich bin mir auch keiner Schuld bewusst oder habe ein schlechtes Gewissen oder sowas. Ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt dass ich bei dem Sport der Natur keinen Schaden zufüge. Inwiefern schade ich da wenn ich am Walberla fahre oder an Riesenburg oder Neideck oder so? Wir ziehen ja keine neuen Wege, wir können uns auf den schmalen Trails halten ohne nebendran ne Orchidee oder nen seltenen Rüsselkäfer zu überfahren. Das einzige wär höchstens die Lärmbelästigung für die Tierwelt. Am Walberla ham se die Kletterhaken umgeschlagen wegen evtl. seltener Vögel die da brüten wollen. Mehr Lärm wie ne Wandergruppe machen wir auch nicht. Und sollte ich mal auf nen Spitzkehrentrail bissl driften anstatt zu versetzen oder mit dem Rockring auf ner Stufe an der Riesenburg aufsetzen sehe ich auch kein Problem. Die Kulturdenkmäler werden eh bei Bedarf renoviert, allerdings entsteht der Schaden über die Jahre nicht von Radlern oder Wanderern sondern durch natürliche Erossion. 
Einerseits wolln se soviel Fremdenverkehr wie möglich in die Fränkische ziehen dass die Kasse klingelt, andererseits haben se dann Angst um Kultur und Naturdenkmäler. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die Radler sondern auch um die Wanderer die teilweise nicht gerne gesehen sind. Allerdings können wir uns aufs Freie Betretungsrecht berufen, deshalb kann mans nicht verbieten. Es kann schon sein dass manche Trails nicht ganz so ausgefahren wären wenn sie nur Wanderer benutzen würden, aber was macht das schon? Hast du schonmal den stark befahrenen Wildwechsel gesehen, die Viecher treten auch alles zamm. Manchmal muss ich mitm Trecker in unseren Wald, dann schmeiß ich die Motorsäge an und dann gehts los....!...hab halt irgendwie nen anderen Bezug zu Wald und Flur wie du. 
Wo steht eigentlich dass das Walberla für Radler verboten ist? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist da ein Schild dass man nicht über die Wiese fahren soll, genau wie da ein Schild ist dass man nicht über die Wiese gehen soll. Auf deutsch nur vorhandene Wege benutzen. Muss ich das nächste mal genau hinschauen.....

Grüße


----------



## triathlet_kb (17. September 2007)

Soschi kommt aus Forchheim und hast FO auf Deinem Schild??!!


----------



## kubikjch (17. September 2007)

triathlet_kb schrieb:


> Soschi kommt aus Forchheim und hast FO auf Deinem Schild??!!


----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2007)

Hehe, des konn nur a Nermbercher frong! Ja, hab FO aufm Schild. Ich kenn die Sprüche wie "Lieber Alzheimer als Forchheimer" und so. Komm aber net von Fo.....
Ich glaub die Diskussion beerdigen wir hiermit, kommen eh auf keinen Nenner. Soll jeder da fahren wo er es für richtig hält........

PS: das mit dem Wildwechsel ist natürlich haltlos und sollte ironisch gemeint sein, kommt vielleicht nicht so rüber wo ich mir das grad nochmal durchlese...


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2007)

ausserdem Schoschi net soschi


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2007)

hallo ihr
damit ihr ned denkt ich war faul auf der haut gelegen am wochend, stell ich paar bildla eini. wir waren am scharnitzjoch in tirol.
das wettersteinmassiv, da mussten wir hoch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
natürlich war ca ne std tragen angesagt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
und dann begann dir traumabfahrt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
weiter unten wurde es erst richtig heftig, muss zugeben, für mich war es obergrenze, hat aber spass gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
des war a brembsliche stell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
hat aber auf anhieb funktioniert, waren aber auch einige stellen dabei die ich ned fohrn konnt, habs natürlich a ned fotografiert.
so des wars.
@roland, am mittwoch , geht was ab leutenbach, ca 15,15 bei dir???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (17. September 2007)

schoene buidln - do wäds mä ganz worm ums härz - und schöns wäddä anu kopt
sauber sogi


----------



## kubikjch (17. September 2007)

Schöne Bilder Peter, 
da wird man richtig neidisch


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2007)

Geniale Bilder Peter,

hät mir auch gefallen, Wahnsinnstrail. Wenn du fahren willst einfach anrufen und wenns dir am Mittwoch wettermäßig passt dann ab 15.15. Der Schorsch hat auch noch Urlaub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2007)

Tach auch,

tät schon weng mitfahren morgen, lt. Wetterbericht solls ja wieder schöner werden. Wenn ich früh noch in Wald geh dann kann ich abends aber nimmer so narrisch.....
@Roland: Bei mir warens dann gestern doch noch 40km bis ich daheim war....

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2007)

ich versteh scho du bist halt a nimma da jüngst.Do muss ma abns longsoma du.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2007)

@schosch und roland
Ok , bin um 15.15 uhr bei roland, aber nur wenns ned wieder den ganzen tag gepisst hat. falss ich ned komm, wegen wetter , ruf ich die an.
Ja roland, wegen den fotos, musst halt mal mit in die berge, oder zum lago, mal dein bikerhorizont erweitern.Ich wüsste da scho paar touren für dich 
also bis moin
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2007)

Du nimmst mich ja nie mit und führst mich an der Hand die Berge hinab.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du nimmst mich ja nie mit und führst mich an der Hand die Berge hinab.



wenn wieder mal a langes wochend ist roland, und des wetter am lago passt, fohren mer mal runder, und der bernd braucht sich gor ka ausreden dafür einfalln lassen


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2007)

Also bei dem was heut von oben runder komma ist, bleib ich morgen lieber daham, ist eh alles matschig drausn , und heb mir die tour für freitag mittag auf. also schorsch u roland, bei mir wirds morgn nichts, hoff das bis freitag aweng abtrocknet.
peter


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2007)

Servus miteinand,
hmm, hast vielleicht recht. Am Freitag weiß ich noch nicht, mal sehen wie am Donnerstag das Kerwaeinläuten ausgeht......aber normalerweise gehts erst Freitag abends richtig los. D.h. das wars dann mit biken fürs Wochenende, da muss ich Baum aufstellen, und aufm Umzugswagen Bier trinken und fette Würscht mampfen.........naja, hauptsache man macht überhaupt was für die Figur.......*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. September 2007)

mal ne frage an euch fr freaks - was haltet ihr von giro remedy - oder specialized deviant vullfratzenhelm - oder is was andres leichtä oder bessä?


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> mal ne frage an euch fr freaks - was haltet ihr von giro remedy - oder specialized deviant vullfratzenhelm - oder is was andres leichtä oder bessä?



ich hab devian, und bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2007)

Hi,
dazu kann ich wenig sagen. Musst dich mal in anderen Freds erkundigen oder einen aufmachen. Ich hab den MET Parachute, der ist halt sauleicht, so ne Mischung aus CC Helm und FF Helm. Ist echt schön bei harten Endurotouren. Ersetzt aber keinen richtigen FF Helm.
Dann hab ich noch einen von AXO, der ist aber schon ziemlich schwer, da fühlt man sich dann schon sicher drin. Nehm ich nur wenns mitm Lift hochgeht, also den möchte ich nicht hinten an Rucksack spaxen und irgendwo hochkurbeln.......

Grüße


----------



## macmount (18. September 2007)

danke euch erstmal - ich denke der Parachute is mir a bisserl zu windig - und der axo zu schwer - werd mal den devian unter die lupe nehmen - soll aber scho relativ leicht sein - weil ich des ding ja midm fahrrad am rucksack transportiern will und net midm anhaenger losfahrn will - der specialized is halt recht leicht - na ja mal sehen - 
uebrigens an den lago wuerd ich auch gern mal fahren - aber net extrem freeride - do muss i glabi no a bisserl ueben
stay tuned wolf


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2007)

mir is es wurscht ich fahr eh immer. also wenn einer will.


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

@Roland:
ich muss heut überraschend jemand beim Umzug helfen. Sollte heut abend noch was gehen rufe ich dich kurzfristig mal an, dann könnt ma ja noch ne kleine Runde drehen.......


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@ Thomas das wäre was. Blockierbar und Absenkbar 160mm FW.


----------



## Thomas72 (19. September 2007)

Ja Roland,

das wärs, muß ich gleich mal meiner Frau zeigen.
Wird bestimmt genauso begeistert sein wie ich. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@Thomas denk ich auch das Sie begeistert ist, musst Ihr aber noch den Preis sagen, dann wird das Grinsen bestimmt noch größer. 
Die Gabel gibt es übrigens auch in schwarz.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (19. September 2007)

Ich muß sagen, in der Farbkombination sieht das Liteville echt stark aus


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@macmount
Schau dir mal den Fox Rampage an. Den hab ich sehr gutes Tragegefühl. Den hab ich sogar im Lift auf gegen Absturzgefühle. Blos die Leute schauen immer so komisch.


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Ja Roland,
> 
> das wärs, muß ich gleich mal meiner Frau zeigen.
> Wird bestimmt genauso begeistert sein wie ich.
> ...



Denk drann thomas, wenn du ne pike oder lyrik nehmen willst, das du anderes laufrad vorne brauchst, wegen steckachse, ich glaub das dei schatzi jetzt nemmer grinsen wird, wenn sie des anoch hört
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Auf des Laufrad kommts a nimma o.


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

Hi,
ich hätt noch a Laufrad für Steckachse anzubieten. Fusion Nabe, schmale cc Mavic Felge, DT Swiss Speichen 1.8 - 2 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Von mir persönlich eingespeicht..........war damals in meim Spezi Enduro, ist noch Restbestand nachdem es in Teilen verklopft habe......

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

hey schorschi
bist gar ned radel mit roland??, ich a ned, muss fenster streichn. fahren am freitag um 14.00 uhr in der fränkischen, kommst mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss fenster streichn



und nach dem fenster dann den rahmen oder??  

sorry das konnt ich mir jetzt einfach net verkneifen


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

stimmt


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> danke euch erstmal - ich denke der Parachute is mir a bisserl zu windig - und der axo zu schwer - werd mal den devian unter die lupe nehmen - soll aber scho relativ leicht sein - weil ich des ding ja midm fahrrad am rucksack transportiern will und net midm anhaenger losfahrn will - der specialized is halt recht leicht - na ja mal sehen -
> uebrigens an den lago wuerd ich auch gern mal fahren - aber net extrem freeride - do muss i glabi no a bisserl ueben
> stay tuned wolf



hey macmount
zum freeriden gehn mir auch ned zum lago, aber anspruchsvolle trails soltlen scho sein


----------



## kubikjch (19. September 2007)

sag mal peter,

streichst du deine Fenster online??


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

ab und zu muss ich aweng dumm daher wafen mit euch  
und jetzt mach ich feierabend


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

@Peter:
Freitag denk ich scho dass ich dabei bin. Bin vorhin erst heimgekommen, musste nen Umzug mitmachen. Und daheim bleibt auch die Arbeit liegen.......außerdem war ich einfach zu schwelg zum radeln......habs net so schö wie der Roland...........


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Bin gerade von meiner Runde zurück. Der Wald ist zwar noch nass aber geht scho. Heut hab i mein Bock amol die Staffl nauftrong. Wenn ma des 2-3 Stund am Stück machn muss sakrament des is fei schwer.


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@schorschi was heißt hier nicht so schön !! Schön ist auf dem Sofa zu liegen und nichts zu machen. Aber ohne die schei.. fahrerei hat man ja keine Kondi. Und ohne Kondition ist das in der fränkischen doppelt Schei...


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

ja roland, des müss mer mal machen ,des mit rad tragen 
@ schoschi ,gut dast freitag dabei bist, fahrn wir eine spezial tour nimm evt protekt. mit


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey schorschi
> bist gar ned radel mit roland??, ich a ned, muss fenster streichn. fahren am freitag um 14.00 uhr in der fränkischen, kommst mit??



hey socht amol 14:00 oddä - 15:00 uhr fohrn - is dä bänd dä anzige vo euch deä wos ärbädn muss??
um die zeid bin i nu beim anschaffm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey macmount
> zum freeriden gehn mir auch ned zum lago, aber anspruchsvolle trails soltlen scho sein


anspruchsvoll finde ich gut - kommt nur darauf an - auch fuer anspruchsvoll gibts verschiedene definitionsmoeglichkeiten


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

Ja der bernd , der drückt sich in china rum, ob er schaffe muss 
und ich, ich fang früh um 4.00 des arbeiten an, da kann ich mir scho erlauben  unter der woch um 15.30 und freitag um 14.00uhr zum radeln zu gehn


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> anspruchsvoll finde ich gut - kommt nur darauf an - auch fuer anspruchsvoll gibts verschiedene definitionsmoeglichkeiten



schau dir mal mei fotoalbum an, dan weisst was ich gerne fahr


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

warum Protektoren möcht mal ein schönes Wochende haben wo ma nix weh tut.


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

Fehlende Kondition gleich ich mit Wahnsinn aus.....................


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> schau dir mal mei fotoalbum an, dan weisst was ich gerne fahr


schaut doch ganz schick aus - wenn man manchmal auch schieben oder tragen darf? - ich koennt ja mal mit euch ueben gehen - und dann schauen ob ichs ueberleb


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> warum Protektoren möcht mal ein schönes Wochende haben wo ma nix weh tut.



du fährst doch eh immer mit protekt. , am freitag weisst scho warum


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

Was hastn für ne Tour vor am Freitag? HOffe nicht zu lange, sollte so bis halb 6 daheim sein......


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2007)

Hier ist gerade Taifun, die Weiber haben alle Syphillis, die Kollegen sind alle schwul, das Bier ist pisswarm und ihr plant eine Tour nach der anderen 
*Euch soll doch der Blitz beim Schei..ßen treffen!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!:*mad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (19. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hier ist gerade Taifun, die Weiber haben alle Syphillis, die Kollegen sind alle schwul, das Bier ist pisswarm und ihr plant eine Tour nach der anderen
> *Euch soll doch der Blitz beim Schei..ßen treffen!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!:*mad:



Mit allem könnt man leben,für was gibts antibiotika,aber  ä warms Bier,da hört der Spass auf.


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

-ohne Worte-


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@Schorsch ich glab ich bin scho froh wenn i überhaupt wida hamkumm. Auf die Kerwa konnst a  aweng späta.

@Wolfgang wenn ich den Freitag überleb können wir ja am Samstag ab Ebermannstadt eine kleine Tour fahren. Ein wenig Treppentraining und dann zur Muschelquelle.


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

hey bernd , altes haus, und wie?? werd am freitag evt die tour von letzte woch wiederholen, wolfschlucht, pavilon, guckhüll usw, weiss ploss ned ob die anen zwa do mitspieln . Am samstag werd ich auch ne tour fohrn, maximiliangrotte, und am sontach, wohl ausfahrt leutenbacher also wies siehst, wir sen ned faul


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

schosch, bis 17.30 , da simmer grad amol in behringersmühl, rauf aufm schweigelberg aber wennst ka zeit mehr hast,musst halt unterwegs abbrechen:kotz:, weil der roland u ich wern scho noch aweng radeln , gelle


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

mit euch radli doch am libstn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Fährst du am Samtag alleine oder mit Anhang (Gruppe)? Wenn nicht könnten wir (wenn der Wolfgang mitgeht) oder ich dich begleiten.


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang wenn ich den Freitag überleb können wir ja am Samstag ab Ebermannstadt eine kleine Tour fahren. Ein wenig Treppentraining und dann zur Muschelquelle.



hoert sich nach recht harten gestein an - hab bis dato no kaane protekdingsns - obbä sin beställd un an helm aa - wenn des zoich do is donn gärn  - ansonsten - des mid dem stoabeissn nu a bisserl verschiebn - wos mich bedriffd


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fährst du am Samtag alleine oder mit Anhang (Gruppe)? Wenn nicht könnten wir (wenn der Wolfgang mitgeht) oder ich dich begleiten.



mal schaun - ham am freitag betriebsausflug - und ich hab mir sagen lassen dass es da sauspät werden wird - wann fahrt ihr denn los???


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

roland meinst du mit samstag mich??
wenn ja ich fahr mit anhang, evt sind noch 3 oder 4 biker dabei, könnt dich aber mitnehmen wennst willst, da ich noch einen platz frei hätt, sorry wolfgang.,aber ich sag dir gleich, es wird a langer tag, denn der startpkt ist  bei neuhaus an der pegniz. technisch ist die tour ned schlimm, ehrlich, aber konti. anspruchvoll. ich hab noch keine zeit mit den anderen ausgemach, wenn ich bescheid weiss , sag ich dir bescheid, kannst dir ja überlegen obs mitfährst, weil kontie hast ja


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Das ist das Resultat einer früheren Downhillabfahrt jetzt bin ich bergab etws langsamer. Bild habe ich gerade beim durchforsten entdeckt. 6 Schrauben eine Platte und ein Nagel. Bis auf den Nagel ist alles noch drin deswegen zieht es mein Rad immer nach links (Gewichtsbedingt).


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@Peter Wegen Samstag da red ma am Freitag noch mal drüber.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey bernd , altes haus, und wie?? werd am freitag evt die tour von letzte woch wiederholen, wolfschlucht, pavilon, guckhüll usw, weiss ploss ned ob die anen zwa do mitspieln . Am samstag werd ich auch ne tour fohrn, maximiliangrotte, und am sontach, wohl ausfahrt leutenbacher also wies siehst, wir sen ned faul



@ Peter:Mach ruhig weiter so!!!!  
Dasd a du mir etz nu Salz in mei Wundn schdreusd des schmärzd!!  

@Ragazza: Antibiotika gecha an Deifun?? Des zeichsd mer!! Die hom do zwa Milliona Schlitzaugn ewakuiert walls aller ned schwimma könna die Droddl!!
Autos kubiern, CD`s kubiern, Uhrn kubiern und a sunsd olles von uns nochmacha des könnerns die Haubndaucher!! Obber wenns a bissla regnd dann homs die Hosn voll walls vor lauder kupbiern vergessn hom des schwimma zu lerna die Bedsacher!!   

PS: Solls bei euch etz vielleichd ned a die nächstn 10 Dooch regna??????


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist das Resultat einer früheren Downhillabfahrt jetzt bin ich bergab etws langsamer. Bild habe ich gerade beim durchforsten entdeckt. 6 Schrauben eine Platte und ein Nagel. Bis auf den Nagel ist alles noch drin deswegen zieht es mein Rad immer nach links (Gewichtsbedingt).



Sin des die Schraubn die bei dir aweng logger sin???


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

@Bernd alter Freund heut hot die Sunna gschina und des rodln woa oich schö.
und as wochnend sölls a schö wean.

Dein dich immer in guter Erinnerung haltender 
Roland


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

Is des normal dass des so krumm neigschraubt is, hätti halt mol die Wasserwooch nookaltn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sin des die Schraubn die bei dir aweng logger sin???



Na Na des senn wida annan.


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

hea du hirsch, schau dast wieder in die heimat kommst, wann hastn eigendlich geburtstag


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Is des normal dass des so krumm neigschraubt is, hätti halt mol die Wasserwooch nookaltn....



Do wori nu Kassnpatient. Ohne alles


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

Etz muss i midn Hund fort. und dann kummt da viatlneuna Film.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do wori nu Kassnpatient. Ohne alles



Hirn gibds a bei di Briwadn ned!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hea du hirsch, schau dast wieder in die heimat kommst, wann hastn eigendlich geburtstag



Mid dir redi nimmer du Sadisd!! Bundä Bilder neistelln und schäna Durn blona wenni am Orsch der Wäld bin!! Na NA!! Do mochi wärgli nimmer!!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2007)

wennst wieder kommst, müss mer mal übern kurzurlaub am lago redn, weil der roland hat sich scho beschwerd, das ich na nie mitnehm


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

ja ja da Lago do könnt ma schö foan. So a kuazulaub wäa scho machboa des gebat schöna bildln.


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland meinst du mit samstag mich??
> wenn ja ich fahr mit anhang, evt sind noch 3 oder 4 biker dabei, könnt dich aber mitnehmen wennst willst, da ich noch einen platz frei hätt, sorry wolfgang.,aber ich sag dir gleich, es wird a langer tag, denn der startpkt ist  bei neuhaus an der pegniz. technisch ist die tour ned schlimm, ehrlich, aber konti. anspruchvoll. ich hab noch keine zeit mit den anderen ausgemach, wenn ich bescheid weiss , sag ich dir bescheid, kannst dir ja überlegen obs mitfährst, weil kontie hast ja


ich glaab neuhaus on dä pängätz is mä füä denn samstoch zä weid - und mid dä kondi was i momendan ned so richdich eizuschädsn - laafm du i 30km loggä - obbä wies mit 60km bergnaufradln iss waas i ned - wor am sonndoch scho mol kurzfristich on meiner grenz - wor mol kurz die luft raus - am nochmiddoch bin i zwor donn numol so cirka 30 km gfohrn - und hob a überhauptst kaan muskelkater khobd - obber mä muss ja ned bei dä zweidn ausfohrt in dem johr - sich selbä versuchn sich wos zu beweisn - obbä auf solcha ausfohrtn wie am sunntoch wär i scho widdä midfohrn - und a so a freakraidtraining fänd i amol ned schlächt - obbä ned ohne proties
schönen gruss - und viel spass am samstag - vielleicht gehd ja am sonntag auch was
stay tuned wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (19. September 2007)

Wieviel Fehderwech braucht män fian Lago so minimum ?
Äh- i mahn fia die Berch assenrum,fürn See brauchst gar kann.


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wieviel Fehderwech braucht män fian Lago so minimum ?
> Äh- i mahn fia die Berch assenrum,fürn See brauchst gar kann.


ich glaab fast die sinn alla scho nein bedd ganga - und ich waas es ned - kummd wohrscheinlich drauf oon wos mä fährd und wos mä schiebd - obbä ich schäds 130 bis 160 weä ned schlechd - wi gsocht neä gschädsd
 s.g. wolf


----------



## macmount (19. September 2007)

ich hätt da was fürm lago respektive die berge drumherum - vollgefederdes bike vom alten davinci 
ciao bis denn stay tuned wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wieviel Fehderwech braucht män fian Lago so minimum ?
> Äh- i mahn fia die Berch assenrum,fürn See brauchst gar kann.


Servus Ragazza alder Mafiosi!!

Habe ein bischen im Internet nach einer passenden Gabel für dein Cannondale (Model "Kraft durch Freude") gesucht und bin sogar fündig geworden. Hat die von dir so geliebte "Zieharmonikaoptik". Gib es bestimmt auch in Gelb.

Hier die Eckdaten:
- Federweg stufenlos von 100- 800 mm sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal.
- 22 eckige weiße Tasten für Highspeed Druckstufe
- 15 schmale schwarze Tasten für Lowspeed Druckstufe
- 96 runde schwarze Tasten für Zugstufe
- 11 schwarze Tasten für Platform
- am unteren Ende Lederriemen (vom argentinisches Rind) für Lockout

Preis weiß ich nicht. Ist bestimmt nicht ganz billig.
Würde aber bei dem Echo am Gardasee bestimmt  vom Sound her rocken wenn du mal wieder im Sven Hannawald Stil vom Bike fliegst (V-Stil wegen Auftrieb). Zieeeeeeeh Ragazza zieeeeeeeeeeeh!!!!1  

*Guggsd du hier:*


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

Passend auch der Name der Federung "Weltmeister"


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wieviel Fehderwech braucht män fian Lago so minimum ?
> Äh- i mahn fia die Berch assenrum,fürn See brauchst gar kann.


Das müsste genügen. Kann man auch schön hochtragen hat 20 KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Passend auch der Name der Federung "Weltmeister"




Hä Hä Hä!!! Des is mer nu gorni aufgfalln!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

Ich auf meinem Haustrail


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich auf meinem Haustrail



Des auf dem zweidm Bild is doch der Ragazza  und ned du odder?


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

Beim genaueren hinsehen denke ich auch des is der Robert. Der Stil abzusteigen ist ehr von Ihm (so nach vorne)


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

Hallo Herr Metz,
auch Online
des wär heut a Wetter zum foan, oba heut ausnahmsweis ka zeit.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Metz,
> auch Online
> des wär heut a Wetter zum foan, oba heut ausnahmsweis ka zeit.
> 
> Roland



ich a ned , aber morgen, um 14,00 rothb.


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

Wo ist Treffpunkt morgen? Rothenbühl oder was?


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

ja Rothenbühl 14.00 Uhr,

ich denke mal des Peterle hat a ganz schöne Steigungstour vor.


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Rothenbühl 14.00 Uhr,
> 
> ich denke mal des Peterle hat a ganz schöne Steigungstour vor.



na na roland, einiges bist scho gefahrn, und einiges eben noch ned , und aufm rückweg zeig ich dir noch ne grazy stell, die wir heuer geknackt haben , wenns bis dahin noch hell is


----------



## macmount (20. September 2007)

löffd am sunndoch a wos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na na roland, einiges bist scho gefahrn, und einiges eben noch ned , und aufm rückweg zeig ich dir noch ne grazy stell, die wir heuer geknackt haben , wenns bis dahin noch hell is



Biddä Biddä Bedär!!
Näms die gleichn scheiß Onschdich midnauf wi mid mir däs läzdä mol!!!

Bidääääääääääääääääääää!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Biddä Biddä Bedär!!
> Näms die gleichn scheiß Onschdich midnauf wi mid mir däs läzdä mol!!!
> 
> Bidääääääääääääääääääää!!!!!!!!!



logisch, und a paar mehr


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> logisch, und a paar mehr



I verlass mi drauf!!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

Hööi, naa, neet, nix unnötiges Berchaufifoan..............lass dir nix einreden Peter........du willst es doch auch nicht.........geh mal in dich............hör auf deine innere Stimme.................


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hööi, naa, neet, nix unnötiges Berchaufifoan..............lass dir nix einreden Peter........du willst es doch auch nicht.........geh mal in dich............hör auf deine innere Stimme.................



BEdääärr!
Schau der blos des Benuzerbild vom Schoschi amol oh!!!
*Des Rindfich brauchd Bewechung !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

do drauf fällt ma jetzt a nix mehr ei......


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> do drauf fällt ma jetzt a nix mehr ei......



Des is besser so! Schbor der die Änergi für di Dur!!! 
Des gudä is, dasd auf deiner Kerwa dann blos a Mos brauchsd um unsern Blanedän zu verlassn und in den Weidän des Wäldraums zu verschwindn!


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

des is ja des, brauch so scho net viel...........Wenigstens konn ich a gscheits bier trinken und brauch net auf die Knie rumrutschn und Reiswein saufen.......


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2007)

ich sag nur 8km und knappe 500hm und von den 8km ,waren 2km davon auf der ebene. aber schorsch, dafür immer geniale abfahrten, zumindest für uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> des is ja des, brauch so scho net viel...........Wenigstens konn ich a gscheits bier trinken und brauch net auf die Knie rumrutschn und Reiswein saufen.......



Wardner! Wenni widder daham bin wärsd du auf dei Gnie rumrudschn und dei ausgschlogna Beiser am Bodn sugn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich sag nur 8km und knappe 500hm und von den 8km ,waren 2km davon auf der ebene. aber schorsch, dafür immer geniale abfahrten, zumindest für uns



@Bedär:Konnsd vielleich die zwa Kilomedär in der Ebänä wechlosn??
          Dräfd euch hald gleich in Gassldorf!!!!! Hä Hä Hä!!


----------



## ragazza (20. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Ragazza alder Mafiosi!!
> 
> Habe ein bischen im Internet nach einer passenden Gabel für dein Cannondale (Model "Kraft durch Freude") gesucht und bin sogar fündig geworden. Hat die von dir so geliebte "Zieharmonikaoptik". Gib es bestimmt auch in Gelb.
> 
> ...



Der Hammer ist,ich besitze tatsächlich so ein Ding genau in dieser Grösse,musst ich als Kind 6 Jahre lang bearbeiten bis ichs in die Ecke stellen durfte.Habs dann nie wieder angefasst.Macht aber die gleichen Geräusche wie meine Magura-Bremsen


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

Wisst ihr woos? Ich trink gleich aans..............ein Meisterwerk *fränkischer* Braukunst.............a Huppendorfer...........


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wisst ihr woos? Ich trink gleich aans..............ein Meisterwerk *fränkischer* Braukunst.............a Huppendorfer...........


Die Schei.ßerei sollsd gring!!!   (Den Bungd brauchsd walls sonsd der Forumschäriff lauder Stärnla ozeichd)


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist,ich besitze tatsächlich so ein Ding genau in dieser Grösse,musst ich als Kind 6 Jahre lang bearbeiten bis ichs in die Ecke stellen durfte.Habs dann nie wieder angefasst.Macht aber die gleichen Geräusche wie meine Magura-Bremsen



@ Ragazza: Des is ja subbär!!! 
Beim nächsdn mol willi des Ding an deiner Kisdn segn!!

Ps: Is dein Kännondäle eingli ans aus der Schbäschäl Ädischn, welchä alle  vom Führer nu persönlich handsigniert worn sin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2007)

@Ragazza: Genau, und dann gibst mal nen ordentlichen Alpenrock zum Besten wenn ma durchs Unterholz brettern.....


----------



## macmount (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das müsste genügen. Kann man auch schön hochtragen hat 20 KG.


 des iss doch a waibä fohrrod di farb - und donn sin däs blumma?


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

Ich denk ich geh gleich um zwah auf hagabocha kewa stimmt doch oda,

do könnan die anan zwa foan und mi dann mit hamnemma wall wenn die wida kumman bin i a scho full.


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2007)

heut bi ich da letzt wo wos neischräbt.


----------



## macmount (20. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heut bi ich da letzt wo wos neischräbt.



maansd  - ged am sunndoch wos - bisd am samstoch etzä middn bedä undäwegs?


----------



## macmount (20. September 2007)

hob heud wos gechä aufgschloonge gnii gricht -  mai schads hod zwor gsochd iich soll liebä des fohrn lerna - obbä donn hob i si überzeuchd däss des in maim aldä ned so schnell gehd - ez brauchi blos nu aan schuds füa mai driddn 
bis denn stay tuned wolf


----------



## macmount (20. September 2007)

saggra iich glaab etz sän wirkli alla scho nein bed ganga - no donn gud nochd


----------



## ragazza (20. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Ragazza: Des is ja subbär!!!
> Beim nächsdn mol willi des Ding an deiner Kisdn segn!!
> 
> Ps: Is dein Kännondäle eingli ans aus der Schbäschäl Ädischn, welchä alle  vom Führer nu persönlich handsigniert worn sin?



Etzedla,und i hab mi scho immer gwundert,was dei Buchstam AH nebe der Faagschtellnummä bedeidn.


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2007)

am Sonntag geht auf alle Fälle was bin mir blos noch nicht sicher was. Muss erst mal schauen was die anderen so schreiben. Denn das Wetter wird genial da kann man schon ein schönes Tourchen fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Etzedla,und i hab mi scho immer gwundert,was dei Buchstam AH nebe der Faagschtellnummä bedeidn.



Do dusd di etz deuschn!! AH steht für "Alder Hobel"

Irgendwo muss nu" Von Adi für Ragazza in Liebe" stehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2007)

Kerwa is in Oberfellendorf, Streitberg, Störnhof usw.......net in Hachabooch.

Wenn ihr da übers Wochenende soviel foahrt tät i mol weng aupassen dass ihr euern Brunser net obknöötscht und der abends nimmer funktioniert......


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2007)

Ich hob gedocht in hagaboch.


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2007)

Fahre um 14.00 mit dem Auto soll ich dich mitnehmen ?


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2007)

Nee, fahr auch mitm Auto hin, muss ja zeitlich eher abbrechen. Um 6 wird der Kerwaschwoong fürn Umzug aufbaut, do muss i scho weng mithelfen........


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2007)

alles klor müssat eigentlich a um sechsa auf an Geburtsdoch sa oba biken geht voa.

bis schpäta

Roland


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> am Sonntag geht auf alle Fälle was bin mir blos noch nicht sicher was. Muss erst mal schauen was die anderen so schreiben. Denn das Wetter wird genial da kann man schon ein schönes Tourchen fahren.



Bin's WE über da! Also wär' auf jeden Fall dabei. Geht morgen schon was? So zum einfahren für Sonntag?
Ob CC oder Enduro isch mir wurscht. Röthelfels würd' ich gerne mal wieder fahren. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag.

Freu mich schon. Wetter macht schonmal mehr als mit. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## ragazza (21. September 2007)

Mensch,habts ihr alle schön.Herrliches Wetter vor euch,traumhafte Waldpfade,ein Paradies vor der Tür.
 Leider kann ich diesmal noch nicht wieder mit,bin gezwungen auf eine zweitägige Geburtstagsfeier zugehen,Alkohol zu konsumieren,Weibsbilder anzubaggern,in den Garten zu pinkeln und dem Verlust der Muttersprache zu frönen,während ihr euch bei Sonnenschein ca. 1401 hm hinaufkämpfen dürft,die Muskeln verkrampft,die Lunge brennt,und zum Schluss tragt ihr auch noch das breite Grinsen eines gelungenen Downhills(= berchnoh) im Gesicht.Neid,Neid.
 Da bin ich dennoch froh,wenn ich mir vorstelle,ich müßt IN CHINA HOCKEN,des tät mich wirklich nerven .


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2007)

Also ich komm gerade von ner Tour mit dem Peter und Schorsch zurück. Es war genau so wie du es beschreibst. Einfach genial. Und jetzt gehe ich auf einen Geburtstag. Wenn ich morgen früh aufwache und meinen Namen noch weiss dann gehe ich wieder mit dem Peter und Freunden fahren. Danach ist ein Weinfest angesagt. Nach dem Weinfest am Sonntag früh treffe ich mich mit CC und (oder) Freeridefreunden und fahre wieder eine Tour in den Sonnenschein. Also so habe ich mir das Wochenende vorgestellt (Gott liebt mich).

@ Bernd in China Peter wird noch einige schöne Bilder reinstellen, eins haben wir nur für dich gemacht.
Das Leben ist gut zu uns.
Roland


----------



## ragazza (21. September 2007)

Roland,dir scheint die Sonne aus dem A....nzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yofresh (21. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

plane für morgen eine Tour auf dem Frankenwald-Wegenetz, voraussichtlich MTB6 mit Verlängerung auf MTB5 (sonst zu kurz für rel. lange Anreise aus Thür.Wald). 
Für MTB5 heisst es aber zu den Nachwirkungen von Kyrill unter www.frankenwald-aktiv.de: "Stark beeinträchtigt, im  Augenblick nicht empfehlenswert".
Diese Bestandaufnahme scheint schon sehr alt zu sein. Wie sieht es denn derzeit tatsächlich aus? Wirklich immer noch derartige Beeinträchtigungen, oder kann man die "offiziellen" MTB-Routen ohne Bedenken in Angriff nehmen?
Hat eigentlich jemand GPS-Tracks dieser Touren (schon für den Fall, dass die Beschilderung mal doch nicht so hinhaut).

Gruss und Dank,
Nico


----------



## playbike (21. September 2007)

yofresh schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> plane für morgen eine Tour auf dem Frankenwald-Wegenetz, voraussichtlich MTB6 mit Verlängerung auf MTB5 (sonst zu kurz für rel. lange Anreise aus Thür.Wald).
> Für MTB5 heisst es aber zu den Nachwirkungen von Kyrill unter www.frankenwald-aktiv.de: "Stark beeinträchtigt, im  Augenblick nicht empfehlenswert".
> ...



Hi Nico,

jetzt leider ein wenig kurzfristig! 
Bin im Frankenwald geheimatet. Also Kyrilnachwirkungen sind teilweise schon noch, aber das dürfte kein Problem sein!
Bei MTB5 kommst Du in unser Revier ;-)
Vielleicht bin ich da morgen auch unterwegs, weiss aber noch nicht genau sonst hätten wir sogar was ausmachen können. Wenns Dich aber dann wieder mal in den Frankenwald verschlägt einfach durchmailen.
Zwecks GPS ist der Schu2000 aus dem Forum aktiv http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/80/

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich komm gerade von ner Tour mit dem Peter und Schorsch zurück. Es war genau so wie du es beschreibst. Einfach genial. Und jetzt gehe ich auf einen Geburtstag. Wenn ich morgen früh aufwache und meinen Namen noch weiss dann gehe ich wieder mit dem Peter und Freunden fahren. Danach ist ein Weinfest angesagt. Nach dem Weinfest am Sonntag früh treffe ich mich mit CC und (oder) Freeridefreunden und fahre wieder eine Tour in den Sonnenschein. Also so habe ich mir das Wochenende vorgestellt (Gott liebt mich).
> 
> @ Bernd in China Peter wird noch einige schöne Bilder reinstellen, eins haben wir nur für dich gemacht.
> Das Leben ist gut zu uns.
> Roland



@all:
komme gerade( 5:18) von kleinem Umtrunk zurück!!!!!   ( fünf Bier Und eineä Flaschä Jäggi!!!  Zwa von meinä deudschn Kollägän hom si reladiv gud gholdn!
In der lezdn Gneibn homma den Dussn nu a bor richdigä Dschhäggi-Cola ausgäbn ,das die ane freiwäch an Dräsn no gschbeid hod!!!!!   
Däs is do a von God verlassner Ord! Seids fro daser daham seid !!!! Higgggss!

Wi worsn heud überhaubd zwägs Steigung????
Des anä Schlitzeuchla wolld doch dadsächlich heud mid mir Säx hom!!! Und kaum sochi dasi verheirod bin und  nix läfd schbeids mein Kollegn on!!! I hobmer vor Lachn fasd in di Hosn gsachd!!!!!  
Hod etz überhaubdnix mid Moundainbikän zu du obber mussi einfach bosdn!!!!!! Sowos musd gsägn hobn sonsd glabbsders näd!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mensch,habts ihr alle schön.Herrliches Wetter vor
> Da bin ich dennoch froh,wenn ich mir vorstelle,ich müßt IN CHINA HOCKEN,des tät mich wirklich nerven .



Mein China-Problämn is  bald (7 Tage) widdär vorbei!!! 
Obber bis dei Adolf Kännondäle Hobäl mid seiner Hakenkreuz Invärsschaltung  von unserm Blanädäm (Erde) wächgrosded is wirds wol nu a bisserl länger dauern schäz I!! 
*ROST HEIL!!!! ROST HEIL!!!*


Ps: Des ist ka bolitisches Statement sondern nur a Gwaff im Suff aus Kina!!
(Ned dasmer anu bolidisch ogriffn wern!!) 
"Wir wolln ka Nazibiker am Walberla!!!!!!"" 
Hicks Heil!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2007)

@bernd ich habe gedacht du bist zum Arbeiten in Kina und ned zum saufen und Weiber abblitzen lassen.
Das hätte ich auch gerne gesehn wie die auf den Tresen kotzt. Häst halt a Bild mit dein Händy gmacht.
Die Tour gestern war von den Steigungen kein Problem aber ich bin nicht gut gefahren und habs auch gar nicht versucht. Für den Pavilliontrail sind wir glaube ich noch nicht soweit. 
Oba Haupsach schöna Bilda hot da Peta gmacht.
Etza wer in ohrufn und song das i mehfoa.
Hob zwoa wecha da Saufarei gestan a kupfwehtabledn nemma mün oba des wead scho geh. Vielleicht schpei mi ich heut.


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2007)

Moin Moin, 
bin auch schon wieder auf. Kerwa Tag 1 überstanden........mehr schlecht als recht. Bei die Chinesen scheints ja a recht lustig zuzugeh.......ich glaab do mussi a mol nunter.........
Tour war net schlecht gestern, aber die Berchauffoahrerei allawell macht mi ganz [email protected]: Peter hat sich doch von dir beeinflussen lassen......
So, jetzt muss i weiter, a alta Fichtn ausgrom.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yofresh (22. September 2007)

Hi Schoschi,

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werd's mir mal ansehen, vielleicht entscheide ich mich aber ohnehin dafür, stat MTB5/6 nur MTB7 zu fahren. Die angekündigten Trails würden mich ja reizen. Melde mich beim nächsten Ausflug mal längerfristig, Dank für Einladung  

Gruss,
Nico


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen früh 9.30 Uhr. an der Kirche Röthelfelstour. Also auch für Otti und Andreas. Peter kommt auch. Wolfgang wenn du kommst bring dein Spezi Enduro mit. Fahren den Kirschenweg.
Bis morgen
Roland


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2007)

@yofresh: Hab doch gar nix gesagt! Verwechslungsgefahr!!!!! 
@Roland: Warst heut jetzt dabei? Hastn Friedel kennengelernt? Wie wars denn?


----------



## 0815p (22. September 2007)

@ schoschi
klar war er dabei, und friedel martina daniel und ich
, 50 km und 1ooohm, war wie immer lustig.


----------



## 0815p (22. September 2007)

@axalp
kommst moin mit oder, fahren extra röthelfels


----------



## macmount (22. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> morgen früh 9.30 Uhr. an der Kirche Röthelfelstour. Also auch für Otti und Andreas. Peter kommt auch. Wolfgang wenn du kommst bring dein Spezi Enduro mit. Fahren den Kirschenweg.
> Bis morgen
> Roland


wie long wäds wänn?? - muss vielleichd widdä vorhär obbrächn - sin auf gebuädsdoch eiglodn - muss bis aaans widdä haam - brauchd mä prodegtiomedä?? - vullfratznhälm hobi ned


----------



## Axalp (22. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @axalp
> kommst moin mit oder, fahren extra röthelfels



Klar bin ich dabei. Auch wenn ich "übermotorisiert" bin  

Von mir aus muss es auch keine Mörder-Tour sein. Die Kondition geht mitsamt dem Jahr auch zu Ende  

Bis morgen an der Leutenbacher Kirche.


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2007)

@Peter: Na einwandfrei. Bin fast a weng neidisch. Kannst mir ja bei Gelegenheit mal die Bilder von gestern schicken. Also wenn se sehenswert sind. Ansonsten ist wurscht.
Viel Spaß euch morgen......


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2007)

@Wolfgang Protektoren brauchst keine mitnehmen. Tour geht um Pretzfeld Wichsenstein Egloffstein herum also kannst du auch abbrechen wenn du heim musst. Die Tour ist nicht gefährlich eigentlich eine CC Tour ist aber mit Vollfederung schöner zu fahren.


----------



## Thomas72 (22. September 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

muß mich für Morgen leider entschuldigen, machen mit den Kids einen Familyday im Playmobil-Funpark. Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß, ich glaub den habt ihr bei dem Wetter bestimmt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. September 2007)

hey roland, was suchst du noch do, dachte weinfest is angsagt 
so jetzt paar bilder von freitag, waren 36km und 800hm


----------



## macmount (22. September 2007)

@Roland - 
bin morgen auf jeden fall dabei - 9:30 ist auch ok - bei uns läuft heute nämlich auch eine geb feier - und da wirds auch a bisserl später - also bis morgen an der kirche in leutenbach  - wie wars heute middm beddä??


----------



## 0815p (22. September 2007)

so nu die bilder von freitag und später wenn ich noch bock hab, von heut
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]
des wor gleich mal die erste abfahrt, awen feucht, aber alle hames geschaft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und des war eigendlich scho die letzte abfahrt, warn zu fauf mehr zu fotografieren, ich verlern ja noch der radeln, weil ich immer fotos mach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
ja do hat der schoschi gut sei hinterad versetzt, und der roland kommt a scho





[/url][/IMG]
so und des letzte bild, ist extra für unsern ,na wen wohl, den rocky men, in china land, des bier war kühl und gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
so, jetzt is schluss, keine lust mehr, bilder von heut gibs morgen, und von morgen evt auch(bilder mein ich)


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2007)

Also Petä,

des beste o die Ausfoatn sinn allawall die Bilda. Bis morgen früh

gute Nacht 

p.s. komme gerade vom Weinfest zurück bin voll und gehe ins Bett. Blos das si kana auf die dresn gschbeit hot.


----------



## macmount (22. September 2007)

@Roland - nimmsd morgn däs wibläsch mied??


----------



## otti44 (23. September 2007)

ich muss des morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahr. bin soeben von einer geburtstagsparty mit anschließender weinfestteilnahme heim gekommen. wartet net auf mich. falls ich mitfahre, bin ich rechtzeitig am bänkla.

otti


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2007)

ja Whiplash ist dabei.


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

guten morgen ihr mützen
@roland, bin ca 9.15 bei dir , wegen kurbel


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so nu die bilder von freitag und später wenn ich noch bock hab, von heut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang Protektoren brauchst keine Die Tour ist nicht gefährlich eigentlich eine CC Tour ist aber mit Vollfederung schöner zu fahren.



@ Roland:Obber Blos wennsd am Rödelfäls an der an Kandn ned links absteigsd!! Wassd scho wo I man odder??
Falls obber doch nüzn der Brodägdoren und Vollfederung a nix mehr, wallsd dann 100 Medär differ bladd wi a Pfankuchn bisd!!  

Geh ätz Raubkobbin eikafn!!!

Servus


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

so , nun die bilder von gestern, waren an der maximilisngrotte auf tour zur petershöle 48km und 1050hm
des war der trupp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
sind dann durch die steinerne stadt gefahren mit schönen felspasagen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
dann gings weiter richt. petershöhle, wo wir eine schlüsselstell hatten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
ja , da macht der roland a guta figur, oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
kurz vor der petershöhle, die trails waren super
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
Wäre ne super tour fürn rocky gewesen, aber der drückt sich ja wieder im ausland rum
Und bernd, heut sind wir scho wieder gforn 40km und knappe 1000hm, über röthelfelsen usw, da hast gans schö nachholbedarf
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2007)

War ein ganz schönes Wochenende der Peter und ich sind insgesamt 126KM und 2800 HM gefahren und das meistens auf Trails in der Hersbrucker und der Fränkischen Schweiz. Ich habe viel gesehen und gelernt und kennengelernt. 
Heute waren wir zu viert unterwegs der Peter, Markus, Wolfgang und Ich. Ne schöne Runde mit Kirschenweg, Röthelfels und Wolkensteintrail aber jetzt werd ich meinen Bock mal 2 Tage stehen lassen bin ziemlich kaputt.
Wolfgang hat sich konditionell gut gehalten. Und sein Spezi Enduro ist auch recht cool. 

Roland
Gruss auch zu die Kinesn nach Kina
p.s. Peter schöne Bilder hast mich schön getroffen freue mich schon aufs nächste mal wenn ich wieder mit deinen Bamberger Kumpels unterwegs sein darf. Coole Typen !!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so , nun die bilder von gestern, waren an der
> Wäre ne super tour fürn rocky gewesen, aber der drückt sich ja wieder im ausland rum
> Und bernd, heut sind wir scho wieder gforn 40km und knappe 1000hm, über röthelfelsen usw, da hast gans schö nachholbedarf
> gruss peter



@Peter: Ach wie ich diese rührende Anteilnahme doch zu schätzn weiß. Da wird mir doch ganz warm ums Herz. 
"Wenn einem soviel Liebe wiederfährd das ist schon einen Asbach währt." 

So und estz im ärnsd!! Wenni widder daham bin drehi jedem von euch Sadisdn bersönlich den Grogn rum!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

vor oder nach der tour


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

wann kommst wieder???
ich fohr freitag auf samstag zum lago oder finale, je nach wetterlage, da seh ich dich ja gar nemmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann kommst wieder???
> ich fohr freitag auf samstag zum lago oder finale, je nach wetterlage, da seh ich dich ja gar nemmer


Des könnd ma ja fasd als Fluchd bezeichna!!!
Am Freidoch schlochi widder auf!!! Jabadabadu!!! 
Bin hier auserdem scho dreimol im Fidnesschdudio neba stingenden Kinääsn aufm Homedrainer grodeld. Des is a hard. Wenni ned scho a bormol hinderm Roland gfohrn wär hadmi der Gschdang wahrscheinli aus Saddl gfeuerd. 
Obber man gwöhnd si ja an alles!!! 

Wi lang willsd nocherdla wechfohrn??


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> vor oder nach der tour


Is eignli wurschd!! Haubdsach Grogn umdreha!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

na 1 woch bleiben wir weg, sind 6 idioten, solche wie du , und mei schatzi


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na 1 woch bleiben wir weg, sind 6 idioten, solche wie du , und mei schatzi



No sauber sochi do!!! 
Woas hasd do solche wi ich? Gehn di wol a mid Kinäsnweiber saufn bissis göggd? 
Odder schauerns blos a so gud aus wi ich?


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

beides


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2007)

1


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2007)

2


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des könnd ma ja fasd als Fluchd bezeichna!!!
> Am Freidoch schlochi widder auf!!! Jabadabadu!!!
> Bin hier auserdem scho dreimol im Fidnesschdudio neba stingenden Kinääsn aufm Homedrainer grodeld. Des is a hard. Wenni ned scho a bormol hinderm Roland gfohrn wär hadmi der Gschdang wahrscheinli aus Saddl gfeuerd.
> Obber man gwöhnd si ja an alles!!!
> ...


Wenn dir mein Gschdang nicht passt, musst du halt mit einem anderen fahren.

Roland


----------



## macmount (23. September 2007)

hi - bin a widdä do - goddsaidang hom die kinnä nein bed gmüssd - sunsd wä mä widdä väsumpfd - sch... geburdsdoochfaiern - mä kummd goä nimmä zum schloofm
die tour war heut spitze - bin nu nie am röthl fohrrodgfohrn - widdä wos glernd füä woos so a alder felsn gud iss
iich freu mi scho aufm näkstn ausridd
etz muss i örschd amol wos gechä mei schädlweh do
bis denn


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn dir mein Gschdang nicht passt, musst du halt mit einem anderen fahren.
> 
> Roland


Etz wosd neua Handschu hosd basds ja widder Schnuggelbuz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. September 2007)

nix los heud im forum - sin wohl alla müd vom WO-ende - no donn gud nocht
bis denn
stay tuned wolf
p.s. hey bänd hoffendlich grigst kaa schlidsaang bis i di mol kennalän - wä schod drum -


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2007)

Tach ihr üblichen Schrecklichen........ 

Hab das Kerwawochenend ohne große Schäden überstanden. Fast häts a Raaferei geem, obber nur fast. Glaab ich hab mei Kondi durch Einnahme diverser Genussmittel auf Frühjahrsniveau zurückgekurbelt.......naja, hoffe nächstes Wochenend geht was, da soll ja das Wetter angeblich wieder weng freundlicher werden. 
Also hauts euch nei.....


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2007)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage:
Arbeitet jemand von euch zufällig in der Sparkasse in G. und hat ne neue Azubine mit Namen Katharina D.? Ist nämlich mei Schwester und der ihr momentaner Kappo oder so ist angeblich mit nem Georg D. also quasi evtl. ich radeln gewesen....!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> nix los heud im forum - sin wohl alla müd vom WO-ende - no donn gud nocht
> bis denn
> stay tuned wolf
> p.s. hey bänd hoffendlich grigst kaa schlidsaang bis i di mol kennalän - wä schod drum -


Hey Wolf du alder Rüdä!! Schlizaugn grichi scho lang nimmer!!! Obber wenn du der mid der Iwan Rebrof Gsichdsfrisur bisd dann mussi der amol ganz glor sogn das in unserä Grubbn a Seidnscheidl und a Schnauzer eignli obligadorisch is wall ja immer anner der Führer is!!!!   
Alle andern sin islamisdische Därrorisdn wälchä a Handgranodn als Dämpfer gedarnd underm ihrn Mohamedbike als bodenzielle Sälbsdmordaddndääder brävändiv mid sich fürn!!!
Also etz amol a Froch aus Kina( Des is des Lond wos di Märgl als Häxse bezeichnen):
 Bisd etz a Führer ( Bassende Frisur) odder blos a Midfohrer??    


Ps der Autor is amol widder zimli vull und dud si amol brävandiv von den obigen moralisch  bedänglichen Äuserungen disdanzierin!! Hiiicks!!! (Wo isn der blädä Sig Heil Smili zäfigs?)

PS: Für die Forumswächter:

ALLES NUR SPAß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte keine Kommentare welche nicht in "fränkisch" verfasst sind!! 

Obber full binni scho ganzschö!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage:
> Arbeitet jemand von euch zufällig in der Sparkasse in G. und hat ne neue Azubine mit Namen Katharina D.? Ist nämlich mei Schwester und der ihr momentaner Kappo oder so ist angeblich mit nem Georg D. also quasi evtl. ich radeln gewesen....!


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn!!!
Stell amol a Bild von deiner Sister nei!! Danoch wärd die holde Gemeinschfad drüber richdn obd sis werd is weiderä Kommändarä(Lechz!!!!!)drüber  zu verschwenden!!!!!!!(Wobei I des Brobläm noned su rächd dschäggd hob higgs! )


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2007)

Do gibts bloß a Bild wennst an Bausparer bei ihr abschließt.....
Do gibts a ka Problem. Däd mi halt interessieren, weil meiner Schwester is der Noma nimmer eigfalln und die hot mi halt gfrocht ob ich mit ann Sparkassenmenschen unterwegs bin....


----------



## Saddamchen (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Do gibts bloß a Bild wennst an Bausparer bei ihr abschließt.....
> Do gibts a ka Problem. Däd mi halt interessieren, weil meiner Schwester is der Noma nimmer eigfalln und die hot mi halt gfrocht ob ich mit ann Sparkassenmenschen unterwegs bin....


Wos isn mid am Samenbankkondo???? 
Gild däs ah?


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Tach,
im FT steht heut ein interessanter Beitrag übers Walberla.
Wusste gar nicht dass wir MTBler dort oben unseren `Kick`suchen  
so stehts geschrieben, na ich weiß ja nicht........

Grüße


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

@Sadamchen: 
bist du überhaupt noch fit genuch für soa jungs Gmüüs? Ich glaab die tät dich richten..........
Musst halt mit ihrn Macker ausmachen, der ist Schreinermeister, der kennt sich mit Latten aus, obst do mithalten konnst........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

Und kein großer Bericht über die Schäden durch des Walberlafest. Da werd ich doch dann mal mit dem MTB rauffahren. Ich hab meinen Kick heut noch nicht gefunden. Hab Ihn allerdings auch noch nicht gesucht.
Aber wieder typisch die Meinungen der üblichen Verdächtigen vom BN.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach,
> im FT steht heut ein interessanter Beitrag übers Walberla.
> Wusste gar nicht dass wir MTBler dort oben unseren `Kick`suchen
> so stehts geschrieben, na ich weiß ja nicht........
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Leserbrief schreiben. So einen Artikel gabs schon mal vor 3 JAhren. War aber in der NN glaube ich.
Was haben sie denn wieder für einen Schwachsinn geschrieben??


----------



## Saddamchen (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Sadamchen:
> bist du überhaupt noch fit genuch für soa jungs Gmüüs? Ich glaab die tät dich richten..........
> Musst halt mit ihrn Macker ausmachen, der ist Schreinermeister, der kennt sich mit Latten aus, obst do mithalten konnst........



Do häddi ka Broblem wenns aweng jünger is!! Muss hald des Auge erfreun!! 

Schreinermeister?? Der hasd obber ned Meisder Eder odder??


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/cms/index.php?id=85&MappeCID=onwkdcofkf0hg370_rqrjfr&Hierarchie=mwaju6$g1$y6-rq$*5kfrbm&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim&Ank=artikel_1_3

guggst du.......


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Wolf du alder Rüdä!! Schlizaugn grichi scho lang nimmer!!! Obber wenn du der mid der Iwan Rebrof Gsichdsfrisur bisd dann mussi der amol ganz glor sogn das in unserä Grubbn a Seidnscheidl und a Schnauzer eignli obligadorisch is wall ja immer anner der Führer is!!!!
> Alle andern sin islamisdische Därrorisdn wälchä a Handgranodn als Dämpfer gedarnd underm ihrn Mohamedbike als bodenzielle Sälbsdmordaddndääder brävändiv mid sich fürn!!!
> Also etz amol a Froch aus Kina( Des is des Lond wos di Märgl als Häxse bezeichnen):
> Bisd etz a Führer ( Bassende Frisur) odder blos a Midfohrer??
> ...



bis etzäla neä miiiidfoorä - obbä du woasd ja miidgfoorn, aa däfrorn - 
mid dä frisur is so a sach - geht ehra in richdung bombmlecher - und wenn i die hoor nooch vorna glabb - is dä bombnleecheä boäd nu längä - (mai haubtberuuf is schwäeddrächä) 
hoffndlich lossns di übähaubt nu raus aus kiiina, falls aanä dai baidrääch lesn dud - 
no ja nu fill schbass bai di gelbm - und bis denn


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

@bernd
Riddä könnd sai wenn i di bildä ooschau -- hob mol a boor bildä füä diä naigschdelld - a wenn i mid mainä fradsn besdimmd ned mit dä schwesdä vom schoschi miidhaldn koo -
hobi heud örschd grichd - (ned mai fradsn die hobi scho immä - die scholln aussnrum)
stäi dund
wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

sch.... etz worn die bildä ned dabai - muss i numol ändän


----------



## ragazza (25. September 2007)

Hey Leit

Geht am Sonntag was oder vielleicht am 3.10(ä Faierdooch) oder am 4. oder 5.,6. oder 7. ?
 Mir ist nach Ferne,tät a än Dooch Urlaub nemma wenn was zammgeht.Wetter müsst halt passen,auf Schneefall hab ich keinen Bock.
Ruckzuck sitz ich im Zug und komm Euch belästigen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

@Robert servus 
wenn das Wetter passt auf jedenfall 30.09, 03.10 oder 07.10 können wir ja eine schöne Tour zusammenstellen damit du auf deine Kosten kommst. Vielleicht brings ja wida soan Überschoch zam   

Roland


----------



## ragazza (25. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Robert servus
> wenn das Wetter passt auf jedenfall 30.09, 03.10 oder 07.10 können wir ja eine schöne Tour zusammenstellen damit du auf deine Kosten kommst. Vielleicht brings ja wida soan Überschoch zam
> 
> Roland



Werde mein Bestes geben


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Servus,
will am Freitag nachmittag wenns Wetter passt mit einen von den Bambergern ne kleine Runde drehen. Mehr technisch nicht konditionell und nicht lange. Der will danach zum Lago oder so. Wahrscheinlich Oswaldhöhle und sowas. Also wer mitwill........Protektoren einpacken. Näheres poste ich noch...........

PS: Hab mir ein neues Spielzeug ersteigert.........gebrauchte DH Maschine.........damit ich am OKO den Roland hinterherkomme....... 
Wenn ichs hab setz ich mal ein Bild rein.....


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> PS: Hab mir ein neues Spielzeug ersteigert.........gebrauchte DH Maschine.........damit ich am OKO den Roland hinterherkomme.......
> Wenn ichs hab setz ich mal ein Bild rein.....



ach du sch... deä a nu mid daunhill - etz rüstns alla auf - wos isn däs für a schleudä schoschi?


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

@Schoschi

was für eine Gabel wieviel Federweg vorne und hinten. 
Stell mal das Bild rein solange kann ich nicht warten bis du es hast. Muss mich ja dann jetzt auch mal umsehen. 
Irgend etwas mit 888 wäre schön. Denn Downhill wird erst ab 230 mm richtig schön. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal was anderes springen als die Idiotensprünge.  
Hab die DVD Roam vom Peter bekommen. Schon 5 mal angeglotzt unglaublich wie die heizen.

Endurist Roland


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Ist ein Giant DH Team, mein altes Bass hat auf Dauer keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, das hat wenig Federweg und ist recht bockig.
Das Giant hab ich recht günstig gekriegt, werd mir dann ausm Bass und dem Neuen was ordentliches zusammenbauen und den Rest verklopfen.......bin voll gespannt auf den Hobel, dann gehts erstmal zum Oko wenns da ist.......


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

@Schoschi
Gibts das Bild auch ein wenig grösser.


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

@Enduristenroli:
hinten glaub ich über 20cm, vorne 20cm, Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup, ist so ne Leichtgabel mit 2,8kg glaub ich nur. Hinten 12mm Steckachse......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (25. September 2007)

Kommt jetzt das große Wettrüsten ? 

Kann euch ja mal ein paar Motorradgabeln zukommen lassen,dann habt ihr 52er Standrohre und Federweg satt   .

Bastel auch grad was: Hab ein Stahlrennrad mit Rahmenschaltung ergattert,wird wohl ne Winterquerfeldeinschlampe. Mach grad neue Bowdenzüge rein,dann müssts schon funzen.


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

bissl größer.....mehr geht nicht im moment


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

@DHSchoschi Die Boxxer Worldcup muss ne Spitzengabel sein fahren viele DH Profis.


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

hey schorsch, mit wen fährstn freitag????


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bissl größer.....mehr geht nicht im moment



Bin schon auf den Unterschied gespannt.


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

So eine Baustelle hab ich auch noch daheim, Barellia Stahlrennrad mit Rahmenschaltung...........old school........


----------



## ragazza (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bissl größer.....mehr geht nicht im moment



Hängt der Bremssattel vorn in der Luft rum oder täuscht das auf dem Bild ?


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Ich hoff die Gabel ist nicht recht windig, hat nur 32er Rohre....
@Peter: mitm Pflaumi, der will noch bissl Technik üben aber seine Beine schonen.....


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hängt der Bremssattel vorn in der Luft rum oder täuscht das auf dem Bild ?



Ist wahrscheinlich ne Speichenbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Bremsen und Sattel sind nicht dabei, da muss ich meine vom Bass dranschrauben......da werd ich noch meine Middleburnkurbeln, RaceFaceVorbau und Lenker montieren, der Rest bleibt, dann taugt das Teil bestimmt


----------



## ragazza (25. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ne Speichenbremse.



Speichenbremsen haben einen extrem kurzen Bremsweg,die besten Verzögerungswerte der Branche


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

pflaumi soll dir mal den steig zeigen, den er mitn daniel letztes wochend gefahren ist hat bis jetzt nur drei befahrungen , daniel pflaumi,ich ,aber pass auf, ned leicht.


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

@schoschi
ich hoff für dich man kann den sattel noch einstellen - sonst gibts glockenschmerzen


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Ja hat er was erwähnt, den Jägersteig oder sowas, den Treppensteig nach muggendorf runter, bin den früher mal teilweise gefahren und getragen, mit meim alten Spezi, jetzt wirds Zeit mal das Helius runter zu zirkeln


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

und roland, wieder erhold, vom bikerwochend, war genial ne, 3tag hintereinander. werd die woch nemmer dazukommen auf mei kiste zu steigen, obwohl ich noch was testen müsst, hab nähmlich auf zweifach kettenblätter umgebaut. und nächste woch fahr ich sowieso 7tage hintereinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

@macmount:
der passt scho, wenn man den Sattel so tief hat muss man den steiler stellen, da mach ich mir eh meinen DMR Sofasattel drauf, da fällt man angenehmer auf die Juwelen wenn man vom Pedal rutscht


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja hat er was erwähnt, den Jägersteig oder sowas, den Treppensteig nach muggendorf runter, bin den früher mal teilweise gefahren und getragen, mit meim alten Spezi, jetzt wirds Zeit mal das Helius runter zu zirkeln



der jägersteig, ist was anderes, aber auch gut wie der steig den ich mein heisst, weiss ich nemmer, steht nur ein schild drann (nur für geübte wandere


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

ach ja, von dem hab ich schon mal gehört, hast ja am Freitag was erzählt, jawohl den soll er mir mal zeigen


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Also bin mal wech.......muss jetzt ins Kino.........bis die Tage............servus


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

propietr doch mal des offene projekt, an der muschelq., weisst scho welches oder


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

@Peter: Welches? Die Senkrechte an der ersten Spitzkehre?
ich weiß ja nicht, die erstbefahrung mach ich nicht, danach schaut mein RAd aus wie ein Rollstuhl....


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Peter: Welches? Die Senkrechte an der ersten Spitzkehre?
> ich weiß ja nicht, die erstbefahrung mach ich nicht, danach schaut mein RAd aus wie ein Rollstuhl....



ja, des mein ich,aber gleub des schaffen wir eh ned, vielleicht daniel


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

@Peter den Steig für geübte Wanderer kann mal fahren im Moment ist er bestimmt feucht wird ne schöne Rutschpartie. Auf der Felsenplatte ist das laufen schon schei..e. Hab heute 1 1/2 Stunden im Hof geübt auf Palettenstapel rauf -und runterfahren. Und Stufentechnik mal sehen obs was bringt.
Lässt du die zweifach danach auch drauf oder nur für den Lago. Zwecks Endgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2007)

lass ich warscheinlich drauf, 3 blatt hab ich fast nie benutzt, hab mir stattdessen nen bushguardring drauf gemacht, wegen aufsetzer usw, , werds am lago mal taesten ,obs taugt. so je geh ich gleich in mei bettla, denn um 3.30 uhr is die nacht rum


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2007)

Bis demnächst

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @macmount:
> der passt scho, wenn man den Sattel so tief hat muss man den steiler stellen, da mach ich mir eh meinen DMR Sofasattel drauf, da fällt man angenehmer auf die Juwelen wenn man vom Pedal rutscht


gut wär ein damensattel - wenn man schon mit den juwelen drauf landen soll


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> lass ich warscheinlich drauf, 3 blatt hab ich fast nie benutzt, hab mir stattdessen nen bushguardring drauf gemacht, wegen aufsetzer usw, , werds am lago mal taesten ,obs taugt. so je geh ich gleich in mei bettla, denn um 3.30 uhr is die nacht rum


ciao bedä grüss mä denn lago - und vill schpass - bis denn


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

@peter 





peter metz schrieb:


> , hab mir stattdessen nen bushguardring drauf gemacht,
> 
> wos füä aan busch willstn du schützn?? iich hob geochd däs hassd bashguard auf noidoidsch


----------



## macmount (25. September 2007)

sodäla schald hoid a obb - wä die nochd mol mid meim noia hälm schlofm (aufm kobbf) däss i a gfüül däfüä griich
no donn gud nochd
bis denn
p.s. hobbd iä amol wos zum üm füä aan leichdfriiiraidä wi miich??


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, des mein ich,aber gleub des schaffen wir eh ned, vielleicht daniel



Mansd den " Baum" an der Muschquelle den wir beim letzten mal angeschaut haben?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bissl größer.....mehr geht nicht im moment


Was wiegt den die Kiste dann überhaupt? Ist das dann noch Tourentauglich oder fällsd am ersten Anstieg tot vom Hobel?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> lass ich warscheinlich drauf, 3 blatt hab ich fast nie benutzt, hab mir stattdessen nen bushguardring drauf gemacht, wegen aufsetzer usw, , werds am lago mal taesten ,obs taugt. so je geh ich gleich in mei bettla, denn um 3.30 uhr is die nacht rum


Habe mir ja auch einen Rockring bestellt. Kann aber das 3. Kettenblatt drauflassen wenn es dochmal länger geradeaus geht.


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

@Saddamchen:
der meint an der Muschelquelle die erste Spitzkehre, und die dann abkürzen mit dem kurzen senkrechten Block........die Stelle mit dem Baum ham wa ja auch noch..........der wo die das erste mal fährt kriegt nen Lutscher......
Zu dem Giant, schätze so 18 bis 19 KG, hat ne leichte Gabel drin. Tourentauglich ist das Teil gar nicht, vorne nur ein Kettenblatt. Ich ersetze damit mein altes Bass, nur für DHStrecke und solche Späße. Zum Touren hab ich mein Helius...
Ich musste meinen Rockring selber feilen, gabs für meine Kurbel in Deutschland irgendwie nicht......


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

@Schoschi

weist du noch wo der Aufstieg zum Treppentrail ist. Ist das der Schotterweg zur Hauptstaße und links in den Trail den, den wir mit dem Peter gefahren sind. Möchte ich am Samstag noch einige mal fahren und üben.
Der Schotterweg müsste nach Engelhardsberg führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Nochmal genau, welchen Treppentrail, wo? Wie? Kenn mich net aus jetzt?


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schoschi
> 
> weist du noch wo der Aufstieg zum Treppentrail ist. Ist das der Schotterweg zur Hauptstaße und links in den Trail den, den wir mit dem Peter gefahren sind. Möchte ich am Samstag noch einige mal fahren und üben.
> Der Schotterweg müsste nach Engelhardsberg führen.



du fährst nach moritz, an der kneipe vorbei , dann die zweite recht(erste ist abfahrt zur stempfermühl, die wir mal raufgeschoben haben) also zweite rechts, der stasse folgen, soweit bis links der wanderweg zum pfaffenstein geht, den immer folgen, fährst dann durch ein wiesengelände, neben ner häcke, kommst auf ner flurstrasse, da links der strasse folgen, um ner rechtskurve, und dann wenns leicht bergab geht ist glaub die zweite linke schottersttr. rein, kommt auf halber strecke ein kleines holzkreutz am wegrand diesen weg immer folgen, geht dann in den wald rein, kommt ne kurze steile abfahrt, und nach der abfahrt, nicht rechts den wegverlauf folgen , sondern gerade aus weider, bis zum holzpavilon, dann gehts ab.
viel spass


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2007)

@schosch. wennst a gutes bike brauchst, der master verkauft sei ghost northshore, so um 1300euro, is erst 6monat alt


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

hehe, oh mann, was braucht er denn jetzt für a Radl der Master? Mit dem Radl kann ich mich net anfreunden........


----------



## macmount (26. September 2007)

hi bedä - ich dacht du bist am lago??


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

Meine Frau hat heut gsacht wenn ich weiter so brav bin kann ich mir nächstes Frühjahr eins kaufen. Des Problem ist nur was ist besser als des Whipi. Eigentlich nur des Freak Extrem weil flacherer Lenkwinkel.
Aber obs da drauf ankommt (Bei meiner fahrweise mein ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. September 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hi bedä - ich dacht du bist am lago??



ich fahr doch erst vom freitag auf samstag los


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat heut gsacht wenn ich weiter so brav bin kann ich mir nächstes Frühjahr eins kaufen. Des Problem ist nur was ist besser als des Whipi. Eigentlich nur des Freak Extrem weil flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Aber obs da drauf ankommt (Bei meiner fahrweise mein ich)



wieso so brav??? was hastn gemacht, vieleicht die fenster endlich gstrichen


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

@Wolfgang was machstn am Samstach wenn des Wetter schön ist will ich mal einen oder einige kurze trails fahren zu Übungszwecken.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

Bis jetzt hob ich immer eine Ausrede gehabt. Aber die gehen langsam aus vielleicht die Woche noch (schei.. Fenster)


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

Werd jetzt mal was Essen schau später wieder rein.


----------



## macmount (26. September 2007)

@roland
bin am samstooch auf daaf voo maim bruudä saim glaan - obbä om sunndoch gännäd wos
hob etz aa aan hälm - dess dräniirn juggäd mi scho - obbä am sunndooch a glaana cc duur weä aa ned schlächd


----------



## macmount (26. September 2007)

@peter
ich dacht halt wegn 3:30 und nacht rum - gehst so bald auf arbeit??
bäcker? koch? oder schichtler?
steh zwar auch um 5:00 auf aber 3:30 des is hardcore


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

Servus miteinander,

die letzte schriftliche Prüfung ist heute an mir vorübergegangen 

Ich hoff, ich hab jetzt auch mal wieder mehr zeit zum radln.

wenn am samstag was geht, bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

Samstag geht was wenn das Wetter passt. Fränkische aber net so viele KM.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> die letzte schriftliche Prüfung ist heute an mir vorübergegangen
> 
> ...



Musd eh a Ährenrundn dreha!! Also nix mid Rodfohrn sondern alles nu amol lerna das dann vieleichd glabd!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Samstag geht was wenn das Wetter passt. Fränkische aber net so viele KM.
> 
> Roland



Worsd doch nu schnäller am Kombuder wi Ich!!  Hob gmand du musd midm Wau Wau Gassi gä?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

@Schoschi: Der Roland unser Süser hod gmand das dei Schwesderla a rechda Schnäggn sa mus wall du a so a Buzicher mid langa Haxn bisd!! 
Also etz muss amol do a Bild nei odder ich däd vorschlogn das di näxda Dur hald zur Schbarkasse G..... fürhrd und mir dann dord unserä Wärdungsnodn vergebn!!


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Musd eh a Ährenrundn dreha!! Also nix mid Rodfohrn sondern alles nu amol lerna das dann vieleichd glabd!!



Hey Kina-Führer,

wenn i die ährenrundn drehn müssat, hätt i trotzdem die nexte zeit zum foan.
schau du lieba, das die vo dei kina tussen lsoseisen konnst und wieder back to frangn kumst..
ich glab ich hob dei rocky im ibäy gesehn, hat ma dei schwigamutta zwitschert, das do so a aktion left.
konnst also dein rockring a gleich wieda eisetztn.


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Samstag geht was wenn das Wetter passt. Fränkische aber net so viele KM.
> 
> Roland



hab ich nix dagegen, bin so gut wie dabei


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

also bin etz wida do. Ich denk scho das an Schoschi sei Schwester a suba bubbn is weil der Schoschi schaut ja a subba aus. Schö groß und schlonk.
Also wenn ma do net faharad wäa.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Kina-Führer,
> 
> wenn i die ährenrundn drehn müssat, hätt i trotzdem die nexte zeit zum foan.
> schau du lieba, das die vo dei kina tussen lsoseisen konnst und wieder back to frangn kumst..
> ...



Wi wos!!!??? Där Schwigärdrachn will mein Hobl verschärbäln odder wos!?!?!    
Du glei mein Flug umbucha und flich heud nachd nu ham!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> also bin etz wida do. Ich denk scho das an Schoschi sei Schwester a suba bubbn is weil der Schoschi schaut ja a subba aus. Schö groß und schlonk.
> Also wenn ma do net faharad wäa.



Worsd obber lang Gassi!!!! RÄSBÄGD!!!


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wi wos!!!??? Där Schwigärdrachn will mein Hobl verschärbäln odder wos!?!?!
> Du glei mein Flug umbucha und flich heud nachd nu ham!!!!!!!



brauchst di net so schiggen, ich war höchstbiedender mit 50 Euro.
Wollt eh kaner ham des glump.
hab mer denkt, des wär a prima geburtdochgschenk für so an säftel der bald 40 werd.


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> also bin etz wida do. Ich denk scho das an Schoschi sei Schwester a suba bubbn is weil der Schoschi schaut ja a subba aus. Schö groß und schlonk.
> Also wenn ma do net faharad wäa.



verliebt hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

ja in mei Fiuschn


----------



## macmount (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> also bin etz wida do. Ich denk scho das an Schoschi sei Schwester a suba bubbn is weil der Schoschi schaut ja a subba aus. Schö groß und schlonk.
> Also wenn ma do net faharad wäa.



du woasd scho - sai broof - sunsd wädds nix midm noia rod im früüjor


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> verliebt hä?



Odder Middleifgreisis!!!


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

jaja, mei Schwester is scho a ordentlichs Stäudla..........


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jaja, mei Schwester is scho a ordentlichs Stäudla..........



bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte, also..................




her damit


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

ja da schoschi is a wida do
ziech ma grod freereidvideos auf youtube nei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

http://www.gfs-ebs.de/index.php?id=94,264,0,0,1,0
do is irgendwo mit drin.....


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2007)

Hey Jochi,

dei Fra sitzt oba net nemdro odda?


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

des müsst sa saa, a bessers Bild gibts net..........wo kumma denn do noo


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Jochi,
> 
> dei Fra sitzt oba net nemdro odda?



öööhm, naaa.

merkt ma des?


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> des müsst sa saa,


 

scheinst dei schwester aber net oft zu sehn


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> des müsst sa saa, a bessers Bild gibts net..........wo kumma denn do noo



Viel sichd ma ja ned!   
Obber zumindesd hods an Seindscheidl!!! 
Des hasd man kons zumindesd als MTB- *Führer*-AZUBI verwendn!!!


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

naja, in Zukunft ja jetzt öfter wenn se mei Geld nach Luxemburg verschieben muss.....


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

na wenn sa ihrn Damenbart dementsprechend stutzen tät..............könnt des scho klappen............


(die wenn des lesen würd täts mi killn, also nix veroodn)


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> naja, in Zukunft ja jetzt öfter wenn se mei Geld nach Luxemburg verschieben muss.....


Hä?  Wos für a Geld ? wensd der scho a Fohrrod aus lauder Schrod Deiln zumbaua musd!! Do wärds ja dann wol näd sofüll zum drasfäriern gäbn odder????


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Ich hab ja nur glännere schwester, die wo a MTB fährt, allerdings nur Radwegetappen, aber die ist ganz schö fit.........vielleicht konn ich die zum Enduro bewegen..........die zeichts euch dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nur glännere schwester, die wo a MTB fährt, allerdings nur Radwegetappen, aber die ist ganz schö fit.........vielleicht konn ich die zum Enduro bewegen..........die zeichts euch dann


Wos zeichd die uns dann??? Wi der Dämbfär richdi eigsdälld wird?  

Sochamol so nebänbei!! Wenn du lauder Schwäsdern hosd stehsd dann eignli mär auf Jungs und fährsd däshalb mid uns Fohrrod??


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Wieso? Ihr seid doch alles Mädchen!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wieso? Ihr seid doch alles Mädchen!!!!!!!



Ich hobs  gwusd!!!! A Schwuchdl!!!!     

Gibs von Race Face, SixSIx One usw. eignli a Arschbrodägdorn??


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Weißt du wie man sowas benutzt?????


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Weißt du wie man sowas benutzt?????



Gibs des beim Stadler??? Bräuchersd ober in XXl!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2007)

@Schoschi: Ich glab mür mussn langsam an eigna Sräd aufmachn wall kanner mer wos bosdn dud!! Do säns am änd zu verglämd odder die Fra hoggd als biologischer Firewall nehmdro!!


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Bist du wohl son RiesenArsch?????????


(ok, war bös, aber den konnt ich mir net verkneifen)


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Naja, ich muss mal weiter..........hoffentlich passt am Samstag das Wetter, da hätt ich bestimmt Zeit zum Radeln, mei Holz hob i dahaam, zammseeng ko warten..........

haut euch nei


----------



## macmount (26. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss mal weiter..........hoffentlich passt am Samstag das Wetter, da hätt ich bestimmt Zeit zum Radeln, mei Holz hob i dahaam, zammseeng ko warten..........
> 
> haut euch nei



dübbisch franggn - seechd däs holts zamm und ned ausnandä  - ds ds ds
iich wünsch oich nu wos wenn ä nu auf säd - iich ge glabi nai main beddla
no donn gud nochd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (27. September 2007)

kaanä do heud???


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

recht ruhig, Hallo Herr oder Frau Kubik.
Geh etz erstamol mitn Hund voad.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

n´abend allerseits.

herr und frau kubik sind vertreten


----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

Der Dauerreeng hält sogah die Leit im Forum ruich.Etz kennts langsam widder aafheern,is ja scho bald wei in Schanghai vur ane Wochn.Der Droost is,mei Emdebee is hie,de hindere Bremssaddel saut,etz wassi a warum dei in letzter Zeid su schlecht ganga is.Greich in Neia wascheinli erst am Mundoch.Hab abe Urlaub ab Middwoch,dou mouß dann a Dooch Frängische drin sei....


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Tach auch,
wos geht eigentlich am Samstag? Wer fährt wann und ob? Morgen solls ja noch regnen, da wirds Samstags auch ne Schlammschlacht. Der Friedel vo die Bambercher will evtl. ab Mittag weng a Türla foarn........do könnt ma ja wos zammmachen.....


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

Sersn robert,

und wann kriegst dei neus mtb?
wenn des bei uns so weiderschifft is am wochenend eh alles under wasser.

da im momend eh großes wettrüsten angsacht is, paß fei auf das genuch federwech nehmmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Federweg ist durch nix zu ersetzen.........................Außer!!!!!!!!.................noch mehr Federweg


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

wann griegst denn dei daunhill maschie??


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

Wo will der Friedl foan, also a weng a schlammschlacht is a mol wida schö. Mach ma halt a boa leut zam odda. Also wo Treffpunkt in der fränkischn ? wos für a Uhrzeit.
@Jochen schöns Benutzabild is des a CC Maschina.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

Hob gmant der Friedl is dann scho in Italien. Also a weiß Fiuschn könnat i mehnemma.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

des is des rad für alle zwegge.
des is so gut, da reicht ans.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

@ roland

du solltest endlich mal deine Bikes im benutzerstamm aktuallisieren.
"Bike: Scott MC40 Bionicon Edison LTD. ZRB Hardtail und bald ein Fusion Whiplash
"

wennst nu weng wartst, hast bald widder a neus und des steht immer nu drin


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Morgen holt ne Spedition die Maschiii ob, krieg se dann hoffentlich am noch am Dienstag, Mittwoch ist ja glaub ich Feiertag. bin echt gespannt ob da was geht mit dem Teil.........

Wegen Samstag, wie wärs u halb 2 irgendwo Treffpunkt in der Fränkischen. Vielleicht nicht schon wieder Matterhornwand........obwohl, mir is wurscht.......


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@ schoschi halba zwa des is a guta zeit. wos issn die Matterhornwand. Soch amol wos genaus.
@Jochen ich was net wie ma des ändert do brauch i amol zeit dafür.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

Juchu Juchu ich hob an dausndstn Eintroch kabt.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Matterhornwand ist nach Streitberg in Richtung Muggendorf links mal hoch zum Wanderparkplatz. Da geht halt die Oswaldhöhlentour los.........mir egal, sagt was, können auch in Leutenbach oder so treffen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sersn robert,
> 
> und wann kriegst dei neus mtb?
> wenn des bei uns so weiderschifft is am wochenend eh alles under wasser.
> ...



Hey Jochen,des dauert noch,hab im Mai erst des Geld dazu,und dann muss ichs ja noch kaufen oder zusammentragen.Also muss es Alte noch was hergeben,naja,solang das Rad noch so gut ist wie der Fahrer... 

Federweg:  minimum 140mm und unter 13 kg.


----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Juchu Juchu ich hob an dausndstn Eintroch kabt.



Ich trink einen Willi ( natürlich nach der Fahrt).Wer die Tausend macht muss einen ausgeben.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@schoschi ob Leutnboch is a weng fad. Foa ma lieba in der fänkischn. Oba macht lieba a andara die dua zam wall des is nix füa mie. Wall ich ko allawall gut hintaheafoan. Oba net voraus.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@ Robert do gibi gean an aus.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

Mir ham bro Doch im Duichschnidd ca 5,55 Andwoadn gschriem.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

der kina bernd is mani scho richdung heimat underwegs, wall man gor nima merkgt.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@Also Schoschi wo treffen wir uns am Samstag. Die Tour können wir dann ja dort ausmachen.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

jo, dann funk ich mal den Friedel an, der weiß bestimmt was, der ist der geborene Führer, weil du weißt ja, Whiplash fahren verpflichtet


----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir ham bro Doch im Duichschnidd ca 5,55 Andwoadn gschriem.



Ä lebendigs Forum füa dei ba Leit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@Jochen ich denk der Kina Bernd is Richtung Bett unterwegs walla grod vom feiern kummt.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Federweg:  minimum 140mm und unter 13 kg.



= Fusion Raid


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@Robert wast du etz scho wannst kummst damit ma a aweng wos foan könna.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Jochen ich denk der Kina Bernd is Richtung Bett unterwegs walla grod vom feiern kummt.



ich glab sei schwiegamudda hot gsocht das er moin zrückkummt.
der werd scho mol sei koffer baggn.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> = Fusion Raid



A Fusion Raid is a Schei..haus. Do gibts viel schönera füa den Preis. Auserdem gen die Fusion eh öascht ob Freak los.


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich glab sei schwiegamudda hot gsocht das er moin zrückkummt.
> der werd scho mol sei koffer baggn.



Des stimmt damit er sei ganzen schwarzbrentn Boanodvd verstaut hot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2007)

also leut, ich glotz nu a weng fernseh.

pfüati


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jo, dann funk ich mal den Friedel an, der weiß bestimmt was, der ist der geborene Führer, weil du weißt ja, Whiplash fahren verpflichtet


Ja des is subba wall der wead scho einiche weche kenna. So ich mach etz schluss und geh nein Bed wall der Rambo II kummt dann und den muss i oschaua wenn ma am Samsdoch foan.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Also Friedl mahnt Matterhornwand. Er weiß aber noch nicht genau ob er mitkommt. Der wird dann schon guiden.....
@Ragazza:
ich würd mehr Federweg nehmen. Der Trend geht zu mehr. Und mit den 13kg würd ich mich auch nicht so festlegen. Ein Kilo hin oder her merkst eh nicht so, aber jeden cm Federweg merkst wie Sau. Für dich ist eh schon ein Quantensprung von Zieharmonika auf 140mm. Wennst aber öfter Enduro fährst ist das nicht die Welt. Weiß ja nicht was du sonst do in deiner Heimat fährst, aber das Freak wär schon ideal für die Fränkische.


----------



## macmount (27. September 2007)

iich wisch oich whodd - iich muss mi nu um mainä fraa iän geploondn windägaddn mid dä däzuugehörign hüddn kümmän
blut vo dä katz - am sa hobi aa kaa zeid - 
villaichd ged ja am sunndoch widdä wos zam


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2007)

@Robert das würde ich mir kaufen ist nicht zu teuer und hat ein super Fahrwerk ( Das ist von Bodo) dem Besitzer von Fusion.
Es ist ein CUBE Fritzz eine Super Tourentaugliche Endurowaffe 2 x 160mm.


----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Robert wast du etz scho wannst kummst damit ma a aweng wos foan könna.



Hab Urlaub ab 3.10.,also egal wann.Nur bei schlechtem Wetter geh ich lieber arbeiten und spar den Urlaub,eine feine Regelung.Am 29.9 muss ich arbeiten,ist aber auch noch Regen vorhergesagt,ich wünsch euch aber trotzdem schönes Wetter.Meine Tochter ist 14 und kommt auch allein zurecht.Muss nur noch einen Burschenfilter in die Haustür einbauen.
Käme wieder mitm Zug so um 9.00,denke eher am Wochenende,sonst hat ja keiner Zeit.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Jo des is auch geil des Fritzz, und schaut auch leicht aus......


----------



## ragazza (27. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Robert das würde ich mir kaufen ist nicht zu teuer und hat ein super Fahrwerk ( Das ist von Bodo) dem Besitzer von Fusion.
> Es ist ein CUBE Fritzz eine Super Tourentaugliche Endurowaffe 2 x 160mm.



steht da CUBE drauf? Ein Cube will ich nicht.Hab aber noch ein paar Trümpfe in der Hand.
@Schoschi richtig,der Trend geht zu mehr Federweg.aber ich will ja auch vllt mal nen Marathon fahren.Andererseits treib ich die 15 kg Kännendeil auch ganz flott  den Berg hoch.Lieber 160mm und später noch ein Race-Hardtail.Überhaupt,der Mensch braucht eigentlich 7-8 Räder.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

Bin auch mal wech, hauts aich nei..........


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2007)

stimmt, Räder kann man nie genug haben, mein Favourit wär ja sowas hier noch........Getrieberad........kanns mir nur nicht leisten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Jochen ich was net wie ma des ändert do brauch i amol zeit dafür.



Moin Roland,
ich misch miech jetzt einfoch amoll ei... 
klick mo om aufs Kontrollzentrum, donn links auf "Profil ändern", donn scrollsta nuntä, do kummt donn irgändwann amoll "Bike" und dou koost ändänn...


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

@Schu2000 danke für die Info. Kurz und bündig. Meine kurzatmigen Bikerbrüder haben mich schon öfters darauf hingewiesen aber wie es geht schieb keiner. Ich hätte erst wieder probieren müssen und hatte irgendwie keine Zeit (Lust).

Danke nochmal
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

@schoschi wir fahren morgen bei jedem Wetter !!!!


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2007)

Also wenns morgen das Wasser auch von oben kommt dann hab ich kann Bock. Wird man sehen. Sonntag solls ja schöner werden. Evtl. bin ich Sonntag früh dabei, werde den Biergenuß am Samstag entsagen...


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2007)

Also ihr Üblichen,
muss am Sonntag mit nen Arbeitskollegen und sein Buam ins Fichtlgebirch zum okolieren. Muss mitm Helius, mein Bass ist schon zerlegt und das Giant noch nicht da.....
Wer Interesse hat melden. Treffen uns so um halb1 in Fleck am Liftparkplatz. Nehmen dann die Liftkarte von 13 bis 17 Uhr....


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

Ist das Steckchen nicht ein wenig glitschig, rutschig ??


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2007)

schosch du fauler sack, schau daste den berg hochtrittst


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2007)

des is ja des, viel zu rutschig zum hochtreten, bei 1000Watt aufm Pedal grab ich mich ein, da bleibt also nur noch der Lift.....
Angeblich soll die Strecke auch super sein wenns feucht ist.....


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

Ich tät mal sagen nass ist. Aber so im Schlamm liegts sichs ja auch sehr gesund.

Würd scho gern mitgehn aber Sonntag Nachmittag ist voll schlecht. Do muss i mi vom Wochenend erholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2007)

Hmm, jo, 100Prozentig ist bei mir auch noch nicht, aber sobald ich mein Rad hab will ich schon noch ein bis zweimal okolieren. Läuft ja bis Ende Oktober........goldener Oktober..........hoffentlich


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

@roland
geed wos am sunndoch vormiddooch - samsdooch binni auf daaf (hobi glaabi scho gsochd bzw. gschriem)
@peter
bisd etz doch ned zäm lago oddä fährsd örschd morng?


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

@schoschi
maansd dä oko - wä a scho wos füä miich - oddä solld i liebä örschd denn glaan fluchschain machn - am sunndoch nochmiddoch geds bai mir zwor aaned - obbä viellaichd ja a anderschmoll -


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

@Wolfgang am Sonntag geht auf alle Fälle was.Richtung Fauenhöhle, Signalstein waren wir schon lange nicht mehr. Man muss aber erst die anderen höhren vielleicht wissen die was besseres.


----------



## kubikjch (28. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fauenhöhle.



Hallo Jonas, du auch hier


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

des kummt vo dem blödn dialektgeschreibe ka wunda wenn ma do sei Rechtschreibung vealeant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (28. September 2007)

brauchst diii net verteiligen


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> des kummt vo dem blödn dialektgeschreibe ka wunda wenn ma do sei Rechtschreibung vealeant.



wos solls iich schreib eh immä rechts


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> brauchst diii net verteiligen


Des hast net zu verteilichn


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2007)

@Wolfgang du möchtest auch mal zum Ochsenkopf. Sind einige schöne Stellen zum üben dort.


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang du möchtest auch mal zum Ochsenkopf. Sind einige schöne Stellen zum üben dort.


ja dess wär mol ned schlechd - obbä wie gsochd - ob des ged ohne glaan fluchschain - iich maan wii kummi do nundä - aussä fliing? kommä doo aa eventunnäl - o di schanzn vorbaifoohän - oddä gibbs do kaana - oddä wie muss mä si des vorsdelln?


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

@Roland
übrigens - übsd etzäd widdä hochdoidsch?


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2007)

Sersn,
Oko ist für jeden was, was man sich nicht zutraut kann man alles umfahren, meistens sind die ganzen Hinternisse eh abseits von der direkten Linie. Mit nem CC Bike kann mans auch fahren, man muss dann halt weng langsam tun, in der Fränkischen gibts heftigere Trails.........und auch für Anfänger ist was dabei, man lernt viel dazu und tastet sich an den Sprüngen ran, ist für jeden zu empfehlen der technisch bissl zulegen will......


----------



## macmount (28. September 2007)

Danke Schoschi für deine antwort (ich üb etz amol widdä hochdoitsch)
ich meinte schon es ist gar niemand mehr zugegen.
tja ich würd gern mal mitfahren - (oder auch selber fahren und jemand mitnehmen) aber wie gesagt dieses WE isses schlecht bei mir.
obbä nix desto drods - so a klaaner fluchschain wää schomol wos
(ja bluud vo dä kads - däs fängd ja scho wiidä oo mid dem vränggisch)
servussn ich geh jeds mol zu meiner holdn - die hod scho sehnsuchd
bis denn stay tuned and heavy scary trails - wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2007)

Bin widder do!!!
Gesdern aufnm Flugbloz vom Absteiger glandäd!°   
Zichd euch warm on!! Etz is schluss mid lusdich!!
Hob mer alle Beleidigunga der lezdn zwa wochn gmergd!!
Des gib wos auf di Nüss!!
Morg mussi nu Jädläggn!


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2007)

Morgen 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach Kirche (Brunnen). Tour Richtung Egloffstein, Frauenhöhle Signalstein, Todfeldertal und zurück. Schöne Tour auch für dich Otti.
Heute ein schönes 2 Stunden Tourchen mit Jochen gefahren. Sonnenschein Wege gut Wald nass.

@Kinabernd bis du widda konnst is Weinachtn. Denk amol das dei Reda vom Roggi eh scho festgrost senn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (29. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin widder do!!!
> Gesdern aufnm Flugbloz vom Absteiger glandäd!°
> Zichd euch warm on!! Etz is schluss mid lusdich!!
> Hob mer alle Beleidigunga der lezdn zwa wochn gmergd!!
> ...




Ich schätz dei Jetlag kommt eher von dem vielen Alkohol, den du heute abend zu dir nimmst.
Viel Spaß aufm Geburtstoch


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich schätz dei Jetlag kommt eher von dem vielen Alkohol, den du heute abend zu dir nimmst.
> Viel Spaß aufm Geburtstoch



Do brauchds ned viel!! Bin etz scho müd!! In Kina is ja etz scho halba ans am Morgn!! Amol schau! Villeichd komma si a wach saufn!??!
Wer morg Nachmiddoch aweng rumfohrn wenns aweng Droggner is (DI WECH MANI!!!!). Vielleich aweng die Kanzel nauf.


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2007)

@Bernd wann hast du wieder Urlaub oder sind die 2x2 Wochen schon rum.


----------



## macmount (29. September 2007)

hi ihr friiraidä - hicks - kumm grod vo dä daaf - ich glaab iich hob a zuvill däwischd - obbä kaa wassä - hicks
wenn morng dä kadä ned so gross iss kummi a - obbä evt. bis noch loidnboch midm audo - wu kommä denn do bargn?? und wäd des a enduro dur odä soll i die väsendäschloidä miidbringa??


----------



## macmount (29. September 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin widder do!!!
> Gesdern aufnm Flugbloz vom Absteiger glandäd!°
> Zichd euch warm on!! Etz is schluss mid lusdich!!
> Hob mer alle Beleidigunga der lezdn zwa wochn gmergd!!
> ...



wos hasd do belaidichunga - iich hob ghörd des iss alles wohr-
und weä iss aigendlich di odä deä jäd den du morng läggn musd??
hau di nai - wolf


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2007)

@ Wolfgang wenn du kommst dann mit dem Enduro ist lustiger. Parken kannst gleich in der Nähe.

Roland


----------



## otti44 (30. September 2007)

ich bin leider noch net ganz gesund, mich hats anfang dieser woche mit nem grippalen infekt erwischt und bin noch net wieder voll auf dem dampfer.
ich wünsch euch ne schöne tour und vor allem viel spass.

otti


----------



## kubikjch (30. September 2007)

nur ganz kurz,

es waren heute 42 km mit  1010 hm bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2007)

Die Tour heute etws länger.
Eckdaten sind ja schon bekannt. Heute war die Frauenhöhlenabfahrt recht genial da wir sie bis auf die Einfahrt die Spitzkehren geschafft haben. Weiter gings in Mostviel durch den Wald nach Affaltertal. Dort über verschiedene Trails mit teilweiser Anbindung der dortigen MTB Strecke Richtung Sorg beim Signalstein. Dort den Downhill runter und die Strasse Richtung gräfenberg links weg ins Todfeldertal. Über den Thuisbrunn und Seidmar auf die Burgruine. Dann den Trail mit Treppen bis zum Parkplatz. Am Parkplatz hatten wir einige Zuschauer die sich extra einen Platz suchten um uns bei der Treppenabfahrt zu beobachten. Nicht einer nörgelte oder sonstwas. Auch auf der ganzen Strecke kein dummer Spruch obwohl heute einiges unterwegs war.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen.





Zwei beim Wurzeldownhill









Jochen bei der Frauenhöhle,(man beachte das neue FOX Höschen) aber die anderen Bilder dort sind nichts gescheites geworden. 





Auch mit dem Wetter wieder super Glück gehabt. 
@Kinesenbernd host dein Rausch ausgschlofn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (30. September 2007)

Servus,
zurück vom Oko, keine nennenswerten Stürze. ABER, bei meinem, ich möcht schon fast sagen Baumarktrad, hats doch tatsächlich ne Schraube beim Hauptschwingenlager rausgehauen. Habs erst zum Schluss gemerkt, bin dann wieder mitm Lift runter, also sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht. 
Und dann war da so ein Typ, der hatte genau das Giant das ich diese Woche kriegen sollte, also der ist mit dem Teil da runtergeschossen, sowas haste noch nicht gesehen, der war mehr in der Luft als aufm Boden. Das hat mich richtig runtergebracht, war so voller Erfolgserlebnisse nachdem ich ein paar CCler verblasen habe, und dann holt der mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück..............wird Zeit dass ich mein Rad kriege...................aber so schnell wie der will ich gar nicht werden..............da wenns dich wickelt ´körst der Katz´


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2007)

Ja Ja Schoschi die deutsche Wertarbeit anix mea wert nur noch teuer.

Bin heut a gfoan und etz hobe an saubern ochta drinna. Sakradi


----------



## kubikjch (30. September 2007)

Der Roland hat beim ganzen Aufzählen doch glatt seine Showeinlage vergessen.
Ich wußte gar nicht das er mal Meister im Bodenturnen war.
Macht er doch locker einen Abgang über den Lenker um auf dem Waldboden eine Kerze mit gestreckten Beinen hinzulegen. 
Sauber sog  i


----------



## ragazza (30. September 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Der Roland hat beim ganzen Aufzählen doch glatt seine Showeinlage vergessen.
> Ich wußte gar nicht das er mal Meister im Bodenturnen war.
> Macht er doch locker einen Abgang über den Lenker um auf dem Waldboden eine Kerze mit gestreckten Beinen hinzulegen.
> Sauber sog  i



Das hätt ich natürlich gerne gesehen,wie man die Landung so sauber hinkriegt,respekt Roland. 
@Jochen,schad dass es kein Foto gibt.


----------



## macmount (30. September 2007)

hi ihr üblichn vädächdichn - bin a grod widdä haamkumma vom radln - hob glaich noochn duschn - no a familienradlduur nooghängd - woor schö gmüdlich - 
@roland - wos wuisd dänn - däs grubbnbild is doch wos woän - schod is wirglich däs vo dain stunt koa bild gibt


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2007)

@Jochen alter Kumpel erstens ist mir das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Also bin ich nicht über den Lenker sondern am Lenker vorbei.(jahrelang geübte Falltechnik)   
zweitens wundert mich, das du das gesehen hast, da du (wahrscheinlich konditionsbedingt) oder fahrtechnisch eh immer midestens einen KM hintendran warst.  
drittens bei deiner Geschwindigkeit konnte dir nichts wegrutschen, nicht mal bei Glatteis.  

Bis Dienstag in alter Frische  

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leud!!
Mensch Roland!! Was hört man da?? 
Kann aber nicht einmal lästern heute.
Bin gestern schön auf die Kanzel gefahren und habe mir dann unsere "offene" Stelle angesehen. Allein und angesoffen habe ichs mir dann doch verkniffen. Also den Schlangentrail runter! Keine Probleme!! Juchuu!  Weiter auf dem Downhill!! Super mit richtig Saft runtergeheizt!! 
Anschließend über Kellerwald zurück und da auf den letzten 5 Metern Pfad wars dann soweit (Gefälle ca 1%!!!!). Querwurzel unterm Laub und der Breyer hat den Ragazza gemacht. Bin dann dort aufgeschlagen wo immer der Autoscooter steht. Allerdings haben sowohl Fahrer als auch Bile das ganze schadlos überstanden


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2007)

hallo Bernd

schön das du wieder unter den lebenden bist. Mach ma die Woche mal was?

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (1. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Jochen alter Kumpel erstens ist mir das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Also bin ich nicht über den Lenker sondern am Lenker vorbei.(jahrelang geübte Falltechnik)
> zweitens wundert mich, das du das gesehen hast, da du (wahrscheinlich konditionsbedingt) oder fahrtechnisch eh immer midestens einen KM hintendran warst.
> drittens bei deiner Geschwindigkeit konnte dir nichts wegrutschen, nicht mal bei Glatteis.
> 
> ...



Naja, die Stresszigaretten fordern halt ihren Tribut.
Außerdem muß ich dir ja ein Triumphgefühl geben, sonst bist ja wieder geknickt, wenn ich dir aufm Bierfilzl davonfahr 
Geschwindigkeit ist schließlich keine Hexerei.
Also bis morgen, werde jetzt mit meiner Frau schon mal a weng ihrn 30 ´gsten feiern, das heißt die Kondition wird weiter leiden wegen Alkohol und Zigaretten.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jochen Schatzi

lese gerade deine Nachricht nachdem ich auf deiner Frau Ihrem 30 Geburtstag war (nur zum Gratulieren). Nach 2 Flaschen Sekt muss ich nun dies lesen.
erstens das Bierflilzl müsste schon sehr grosse Dimensionen haben.
zweitens du solltest in der Walburgisnacht des öfteren am Walberla fahren. Vielleicht hexen die dich dann ein wenig schneller, du könntest es gebrauchen.
das dritte sage ich dir dann später da wir noch essen gehen (glaube ich)
das vierte sage ich dir dann morgen auf der Feier nach dem 5 Bier.
Hoffentlich fange ich nicht auch noch das Rauchen wieder an. Dauernd diese Feierei.

In tiefer Zuneigung 
Roland Roth


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo Bernd
> 
> schön das du wieder unter den lebenden bist. Mach ma die Woche mal was?
> 
> Roland


Also wie bäschbrochn am Middwoch uma neuna in Leudnboch.
Berch nunder wos gehd berchnauf ned so wild. Max. 3 Stundn.
So is soebän vom Masder Rod und mir beschbroch worn! Wall i bin nu Kinagschwächd und der Masder gehd am Dinsdoch saufn.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Naja, die Stresszigaretten fordern halt ihren Tribut.
> Außerdem muß ich dir ja ein Triumphgefühl geben, sonst bist ja wieder geknickt, wenn ich dir aufm Bierfilzl davonfahr
> Geschwindigkeit ist schließlich keine Hexerei.
> Also bis morgen, werde jetzt mit meiner Frau schon mal a weng ihrn 30 ´gsten feiern, das heißt die Kondition wird weiter leiden wegen Alkohol und Zigaretten.


An schön Gruß an dei Fraala!!
Wennsd ihr wos wirgli schöns schängn willsd dann joch der a Kugl nein Kopf!


----------



## macmount (1. Oktober 2007)

hi iä vriiraidä und üblichn fädächdichn - wisst ihä a günsticha windähosn - du host dä doch öschd aana gkaafd roland - wie issn die???
hoid wori mid maim glaan a bissla foän - ich glaab ich muss etz a weng dechnig drainiiirn - sunsd machd dä mi niidä

ach nuwoss wii bringd mä denn die bildä so groos wi dä roland nein fred??


----------



## Schoschi (1. Oktober 2007)

Salve,
vielleicht komm ich am Mittwoch auch weng, hängt davon ab wann die Nicolainesen mei Ersatzteile liefern. Nennt sich Vorspanneinheit, läppische 35 Euros inkl. Nachnahme............
Die Spedition wo eigentlich mei Mopped ohne Motor liefern sollten lassen auch nix von sich hören.........

Das mit dem großen Bildern tät mich auch mal interessieren.....

Grüße


----------



## macmount (1. Oktober 2007)

so so vorspanneinheit also - früher hod mä nu selbä gedredn - ds ds ds, zoich gibds


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2007)

@all: Große Bilder  = Benutzer großes Hirn!!
        Kleine Bilder  = Benutzer kleinen Zipfel!!

Is des etz für jedn glor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Große Bilder  = Benutzer großes Hirn!!
> Kleine Bilder  = Benutzer kleinen Zipfel!!
> 
> Is des etz für jedn glor?


vo diä hobbi aa nu kaa grosn bildä gsäng - und ausserdem wos nudsd däs grossa hirn - wenns die fraa däham rumdrächd - 
zum glaan zipfl - es kummd bloss auf die dechnigg oo
guds nächdla bänd


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> An schön Gruß an dei Fraala!!
> Wennsd ihr wos wirgli schöns schängn willsd dann joch der a Kugl nein Kopf!



Do hob i nix hinzuzufügn. Besser hät ich des net song könna


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2007)

Des mit die großn Bilder sochi morgen weil des is ma etz zu kompilizirt. 
@ Geburtstagskind und Jochen wor ein schöner Abend heute, blos a bissl zu weng Schnaps hots gem. Muss oba drotzdem a Kupfwehdaplettn nemma.
Schloft gut. 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> vo diä hobbi aa nu kaa grosn bildä gsäng - und ausserdem wos nudsd däs grossa hirn - wenns die fraa däham rumdrächd -
> zum glaan zipfl - es kummd bloss auf die dechnigg oo
> guds nächdla bänd



Guggsd du Beidroch 406!!!


----------



## Axalp (2. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht bin ich morgen dabei. Ich mach das mal vom Wetter und vom Alkoholpegel abhängig. 

Wenn ich um 9:05 nicht da bin könnt ihr zufahren.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## ragazza (2. Oktober 2007)

Wär auch gern mitgefahrn,aber mein neuer Bremssattel ist irgendwie in den unendlichen Weiten der DHL-Welt verschwunden.Etz hab ich Urlaub und ein Rad ohne Bremse,fantastisch.Vielleicht geht ja am WE noch was wenns Wetter passt.
Wünsch Euch viel Spass,und ned so doll,gell !!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich morgen dabei. Ich mach das mal vom Wetter und vom Alkoholpegel abhängig.
> 
> Wenn ich um 9:05 nicht da bin könnt ihr zufahren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Markus,
wir treffen uns morgen direkt bei Roland. Falls du kommst warte beim Brunnen in deinem Auto. Wir können dann gemeinsam (mit beiden Autos) weiterfahren. Kann bei mir auch etwas später werden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## macmount (2. Oktober 2007)

hi - ihä friiiraidä und üblen färdächdichn - ich wünsch oich di besd oohn hols - morng schowiedä foorrodforn - und ich däff ned - sunsd bringd mi mai rechierung um - morng iss familie oogsochd - 
no donn vill schbass morng und 
@roland - villeichd konnsd ja den stunt numol widdäholn und a bild däfoo machn lossn
säärssn
vielleichd geed ja am sunndooch widdä wos
achso ja - roland du schuldesd mä nu a andword weechä die bildä - wall dä bänd hods ja besdimmd scho widdä värgässn wi däs ged - du wasd scho weechä dem hirn - und donn wolldi nu wissn wos du dir füä a hoosn kaavd hosd - so etzä langds obbä - bis donn
sdäi djund, änd skäri dräils 
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hi - ihä friiiraidä und üblen färdächdichn - ich wünsch oich di besd oohn hols - morng schowiedä foorrodforn - und ich däff ned - sunsd bringd mi mai rechierung um - morng iss familie oogsochd -
> no donn vill schbass morng und
> @roland - villeichd konnsd ja den stunt numol widdäholn und a bild däfoo machn lossn
> säärssn
> ...


Der Bänd hods den andärn däs ärschdemol erglärd wi des fungzionierd!!! 
So schauds aus du Bombnlechär!!!   

Ps: Däs mid där Rägierung kenni ah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Bänd hods den andärn däs ärschdemol erglärd wi des fungzionierd!!!
> So schauds aus du Bombnlechär!!!
> 
> Ps: Däs mid där Rägierung kenni ah!


 ja bluud voo dä kads - donn könnsd däs miä ya amol villaichd äglään wännsd scho ständich soo grooßa dön schbuggsd und bevoori dumm stärm muss.
und voo weechä bombnleechä diä wäri hälvm - iich leech mi nämlich etz schö nain beddla nebä mainä fraa (nebä wohl gmärgd)
ai wisch ju whot
bis nochäd amol


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2007)

@Wolfgang du musst die Bilder in deine Fotos hochladen. Dann klickst du das entsprechende Foto an. Dann mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken. dann auf Eigenschaften den http// Weg kopieren. Danach gehst du zurück zu deinem Antwortenkästchen. Über dem Antwortenkästchen klickst du auf Grafik einfügen. Da den kopierten Weg eingeben und hochladen.


----------



## macmount (3. Oktober 2007)

no donn brobbieä mäs mol mid denn buildln - wänn alläs glabbd --- mai glaanä in äkkschn


----------



## macmount (3. Oktober 2007)

ezädla glabbds - voring woä däs bild drodsdem glaa - hobb baim kobieän den tag däwischd - gewusst wie 
iich schmaiss dä mol däfüä aan stoa nain gaddn roland
word ä häud edsä doch ned foorn? iich hob gedochd ihr wolld ob noina wech??
noja iich muss edsäd auf hausausstellung - bluud vo dä kads - wos dud mä ned alläs füä a bissla seggs
bis nochäd wolf


----------



## Axalp (3. Oktober 2007)

Servus!

Eine kurze (22km / 700Hm) Tour war's heute, aber wie immer sehr spassig. 
Es gab auch mal wieder die ein oder andere Tiefflugeinlage - der Alc. war wohl nicht ganz unschuldig - und eine sehr lustige Abfahrt auf "Fränggischn Powder" 
Sonntag folgt hoffentlich die nächste Episode.

Gruß, Markus


Sorry, aber das kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
P.S. Beim Roland kann man trefflich abspritzen. Aber seine Latte steht nicht so wie sie soll, und der Schlauch hat auch schon einige Risse...


----------



## kubikjch (4. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
> P.S. Beim Roland kann man trefflich abspritzen. Aber seine Latte steht nicht so wie sie soll, und der Schlauch hat auch schon einige Risse...



Hi Markus,

genau das gleiche sagt seine Frau auch immer  

Und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Zipfelklatscher

Am Wochenende solls ja nen goldenen Oktober geben,wenn da was geht würd ich gerne mal wieder mit Euch mitfahrn.Die Zieharmonika ist wieder ganz,die Tour sollte halt technisch nicht extremer sein als die letzte,die ich mitgefahren bin.Also Oko ist natürlich nix für mich.Wie schauts aus,könnt um 9.05 in Fo sein oder halt 9.30 in Leutenbach oder so....


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber das kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
> P.S. Beim Roland kann man trefflich abspritzen. Aber seine Latte steht nicht so wie sie soll, und der Schlauch hat auch schon einige Risse...



Do konni a blos nu midm Kopf schüddln! 
Für 10.000 Euro Fohrräder in der Garage steh hom obber am Haus an Gardnschlauch hänga, auf dem nu des Haggngreuz aufdruggd is. 

Also wenner widder Geburdsdoch hod kan Schwalbe Schlauch sondern an Gardena Schlauch schängn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Zipfelklatscher
> 
> Am Wochenende solls ja nen goldenen Oktober geben,wenn da was geht würd ich gerne mal wieder mit Euch mitfahrn.Die Zieharmonika ist wieder ganz,die Tour sollte halt technisch nicht extremer sein als die letzte,die ich mitgefahren bin.Also Oko ist natürlich nix für mich.Wie schauts aus,könnt um 9.05 in Fo sein oder halt 9.30 in Leutenbach oder so....



Do gehd sicher wos und für an Ragazza hommer immer a Bläzla frei!! 
Wann und wie und wo wärd ja meisdns immer ärschd am Samsdoch ausgmachd!

Küsschen!!


----------



## Schoschi (4. Oktober 2007)

Oh mann, will auch mal wieder mitfahren, hab schon Entzugserscheinungen. Mein Radl ist wieder fit, nur dreckig wie Sau. Diesen Sonntag gehts natürlich auch wieder nicht, da muss ich in Altendorf Kürbisse verkaufen.........kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wer die kaufen soll, was will man denn mit nen Kürbis.......!!!
Mein Giant krieg ich auch allfort net, die Spedition scheint net zu den Schnellsten zu gehören. Wenns bis Freitag kommt muss ichs natürlich am Samstag gleich mal einweihen, sprich okolieren........glaub aber nicht dran.
Ansonsten würd ich ne Runde drehen. Pretzfeld, Hummerstein, Störnhof, Veilbronn, Naturfreundehaus, Muschelquelle, Neideck, Zuckerhut, Wallerwarte dann Richtung Lützelsdorf runter nach Pretzfeld. Eher ne CC Runde, aber auch 50km glaub ich..........

Grüße


----------



## Axalp (4. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag gehts natürlich auch wieder nicht, da muss ich in Altendorf Kürbisse verkaufen.........kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wer die kaufen soll, was will man denn mit nen Kürbis.......!!!
> Grüße



Ja z.B. 'nen Fullface-Helm für'n Oko draus basteln...  

Samstag sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus - sonst wär' ich gern dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2007)

Also Jungs,

nachdem das am Mittwoch so schön geklappt hat mitn ausfoan werd i wohl Freidoch,  Samsdoch und Sundoch foan. 
Also erstamol @ Jochen du host di veaschriem denn des soll hasn: Des gleiche sagt net seine sondern meine Frau auch immer.
Zweitns mei Lattn woa wirgli ganz schö grumm. Die Löcha in mein Schlauch schbritzn scho zu a boa stelln naus.
Drittns die Dua wao wirgli spasich. A dreg und a gerutsche ohne ende des hod scho wos füa sich amol im schlamm zu foan. 

Bis zum Wochnend.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, will auch mal wieder mitfahren, hab schon Entzugserscheinungen. Mein Radl ist wieder fit, nur dreckig wie Sau. Diesen Sonntag gehts natürlich auch wieder nicht, da muss ich in Altendorf Kürbisse verkaufen.........kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wer die kaufen soll, was will man denn mit nen Kürbis.......!!!
> Mein Giant krieg ich auch allfort net, die Spedition scheint net zu den Schnellsten zu gehören. Wenns bis Freitag kommt muss ichs natürlich am Samstag gleich mal einweihen, sprich okolieren........glaub aber nicht dran.
> Ansonsten würd ich ne Runde drehen. Pretzfeld, Hummerstein, Störnhof, Veilbronn, Naturfreundehaus, Muschelquelle, Neideck, Zuckerhut, Wallerwarte dann Richtung Lützelsdorf runter nach Pretzfeld. Eher ne CC Runde, aber auch 50km glaub ich..........
> 
> Grüße



Der Jochen und ich wollen am Samstag eine Tour fahren. Muss Ihn mal fragen ob er Lust auf so ne grosse Runde hat. Ich würd gerne mitfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Zipfelklatscher
> 
> Am Wochenende solls ja nen goldenen Oktober geben,wenn da was geht würd ich gerne mal wieder mit Euch mitfahrn.Die Zieharmonika ist wieder ganz,die Tour sollte halt technisch nicht extremer sein als die letzte,die ich mitgefahren bin.Also Oko ist natürlich nix für mich.Wie schauts aus,könnt um 9.05 in Fo sein oder halt 9.30 in Leutenbach oder so....



Servus Roberto alter Ziehamonikaspieler,

kommst am Sonntag. Recht extrem kann man sowieso nicht fahren bei der Witterung. Aber Sonntag`s soll ja die Sonne scheinen. 

Feu mich schon
Roland


----------



## macmount (4. Oktober 2007)

hob zwor irgendwann mol gsochd ich däd liebä am samsdooch fooän obä - den samsdooch hobi a scho widdä kaa dsaid - also dädi gäärn am sunndooch aa miidfoorn - wenns ned allzä früh - und ned allzä speed wäd - däd ja gän mol den bänd den aldn hollämöffl und den ragazza kennalänna
bis denn- stäi djund wolf


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Roberto alter Ziehamonikaspieler,
> 
> kommst am Sonntag. Recht extrem kann man sowieso nicht fahren bei der Witterung. Aber Sonntag`s soll ja die Sonne scheinen.
> 
> ...



Könnte auch Samstag,ne längere Tour wär mir Recht,fühl mich konditionell nicht ausgereizt(schon lang nicht mehr gekotzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hob zwor irgendwann mol gsochd ich däd liebä am samsdooch fooän obä - den samsdooch hobi a scho widdä kaa dsaid - also dädi gäärn am sunndooch aa miidfoorn - wenns ned allzä früh - und ned allzä speed wäd - däd ja gän mol den bänd den aldn hollämöffl und den ragazza kennalänna
> bis denn- stäi djund wolf



Der mit dem Wolf tanzt.....


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, will auch mal wieder mitfahren, hab schon Entzugserscheinungen. Mein Radl ist wieder fit, nur dreckig wie Sau. Diesen Sonntag gehts natürlich auch wieder nicht, da muss ich in Altendorf Kürbisse verkaufen.........kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wer die kaufen soll, was will man denn mit nen Kürbis.......!!!
> Mein Giant krieg ich auch allfort net, die Spedition scheint net zu den Schnellsten zu gehören. Wenns bis Freitag kommt muss ichs natürlich am Samstag gleich mal einweihen, sprich okolieren........glaub aber nicht dran.
> Ansonsten würd ich ne Runde drehen. Pretzfeld, Hummerstein, Störnhof, Veilbronn, Naturfreundehaus, Muschelquelle, Neideck, Zuckerhut, Wallerwarte dann Richtung Lützelsdorf runter nach Pretzfeld. Eher ne CC Runde, aber auch 50km glaub ich..........
> 
> Grüße



Hab gerade mit Jochen gesprochen. Er müsste am Samstag etwas Holz sägen danach hätte er dann Zeit. Also wo treffen wir uns und um welche Zeit?
Natürlich vorausgesetzt dein DH kommt bis dahin nicht.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Könnte auch Samstag,ne längere Tour wär mir Recht,fühl mich konditionell nicht ausgereizt(schon lang nicht mehr gekotzt)



Warten wir auf den Schoschi. Aber wenn du Samstag kommst ist auch O.K. Ist dann auf jeden Fall ne längere Tour.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warten wir auf den Schoschi. Aber wenn du Samstag kommst ist auch O.K. Ist dann auf jeden Fall ne längere Tour.
> 
> Roland



Wär halt gut wenn ich es bis Freitag 22.00 Uhr wüsste,der Tag an sich wär mir egal.Hab jetzt Urlaub,kann morgen in Ruhe einkaufen etc.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,
hab heut Liefertermin für das Radl, ist aber Wurscht. Fahr ma trotzdem morgen. Würde sagen so bald wie möglich nachm Holzsägen. Vielleicht noch vormittags. Am Wanderparkplatz in Pretzfeld (Schotterweg Richtung Ebermannstadt). Ist nur ne Idee, wenn ihr was anderes im Kopf habt könn ma gern woanders fahren.......

Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> hab heut Liefertermin für das Radl, ist aber Wurscht. Fahr ma trotzdem morgen. Würde sagen so bald wie möglich nachm Holzsägen. Vielleicht noch vormittags. Am Wanderparkplatz in Pretzfeld (Schotterweg Richtung Ebermannstadt). Ist nur ne Idee, wenn ihr was anderes im Kopf habt könn ma gern woanders fahren.......
> 
> Grüße




Frag doch mal den roland, der hat zwar nix im Kopf, aber am Kopf   

Ne Quatsch, Tour paßt scho, ich will halt nur früh ein bißchen was daheim machen. so bis 12:30 wäre machbar.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2007)

O.K machen wir Wanderparkplatz um 12.30 Uhr in Pretzfeld In Pretzfeld ist auch ein Bahnhof für Robert. Machen wir eine fränkische Tour mit einigen Trails. Die besprechen wir aber erst morgen. 
!!!!!!!!!!!Vorsicht Feind hört mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2007)

Hy Chinesenbernd fährst a mi??


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K machen wir Wanderparkplatz um 12.30 Uhr in Pretzfeld In Pretzfeld ist auch ein Bahnhof für Robert. Machen wir eine fränkische Tour mit einigen Trails. Die besprechen wir aber erst morgen.
> !!!!!!!!!!!Vorsicht Feind hört mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wieviel km sinds von Fo-Bahnhof bis Pretzfeld ?

Hab selbst nachgesehen,sind ja grad 12km. Bin um 12.30 da,alles klar.2200 hm auf 124 km ?Klasse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Servus!!
Bin morgen a dabei!!!
Welcher Wanderparkplatz?  Der  bei der Schlossmauer oddder der beim Keller?
I nehm mei Gbs mid! Dann ko nix mehr schif geh!!
Und der Ragazza schbülld uns mid der Gwedschn a Lied odder?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den roland, der hat zwar nix im Kopf, aber am Kopf
> 
> Ne Quatsch, Tour paßt scho, ich will halt nur früh ein bißchen was daheim machen. so bis 12:30 wäre machbar.



Wichtig is das i wos aufm Kupf hob. Mämli Hoa.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2007)

Jo, der bei der Schlossmauer. Mein Rad ist da   der Vorbesitzer war bissl a Murkser, hab grad bissl dran geschraubt, macht nen guten Eindruck. Ist schon saugewöhnungsbedürftig. Noch maln großes Bild für den ein oder anderen dens vielleicht interessiert.

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ein Treppchen,

die fährt der(Richie Schley) mit einem Rocky Slayer 07 mit einer Fox Gabel. Bernd schau mal was man mit deinem Geländefahrrad alles machen kann !! Es kommt eben doch auf den richtigen Fahrer an. Da wär das Höschen voll.


----------



## Axalp (5. Oktober 2007)

Hab heut schon früher Feierabend machen können, d.h. ich kann morgen auch mitfahren! Ist der Wanderparkplatz direkt neben den Geleisen kurz bevor die Staße die Wiesent überquert?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Axalp (5. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I nehm mei Gbs mid! Dann ko nix mehr schif geh!!



Doch! Die Batterien könnten z.B. leer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey Schoschi, 

was hastn für die Mühle gezahlt?

@ Markus.

Der Parkplatz ist, wenn du auf der B 470 die Abfahrt Pretzfeld/Egloffstein abfährst, nach den Bahngleisen links vor der scharfen Rechtskurve.

Kannst gar net verfehlen.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, der bei der Schlossmauer. Mein Rad ist da   der Vorbesitzer war bissl a Murkser, hab grad bissl dran geschraubt, macht nen guten Eindruck. Ist schon saugewöhnungsbedürftig. Noch maln großes Bild für den ein oder anderen dens vielleicht interessiert.
> 
> Grüße



Die Zugverlegung sieht etwas gewagt aus,oder ist das bei DH imer so ?


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2007)

Zugverlegung hab ich mittlerweile optimiert. Brauch noch nen Adapter für die Vorderradbremse dann kann ich ne 200mm Hayes noch dranschrauben die dabei war. Luise FR die drauf ist ist von mir. Lager der Vordernabe sind nicht mehr die Besten, haben aber noch kein Spiel. Die Gabel geb ich im Winter mal zum Service. War damit vorhin mal im Wald und hab bissl getestet, ich glaub das Teil geht wie Sau. Hab 750 Flocken gelöhnt, ich glaub das ist es auch Wert. Die Teile die teilweise dran verbaut sind waren früher mal sauteuer. Hab halt was Billiges zum rumholzen gesucht.........man sieht daß mit dem Ding schon ordentlich gefahren wurde, glaub aber nicht dass ich es schaffe das Teil klein zu kriegen........


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K machen wir Wanderparkplatz um 12.30 Uhr in Pretzfeld In Pretzfeld ist auch ein Bahnhof für Robert. Machen wir eine fränkische Tour mit einigen Trails. Die besprechen wir aber erst morgen.
> !!!!!!!!!!!Vorsicht Feind hört mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



schaind gans lustich zä wänn morng - obbä iich koo wirgli ned - sch....
obbä iich geh mol dävoo aus däss denn sunndooch aanu gfoorn wäd - 
abrobbos faind - iich hob gedochd weä uns als froinde hod brauchd kaa fainde 
f(r)aindschafdlichn gruss wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

iich hob wos füän bänd gfunna wenn na mol widdä dä jed läckd - iich hob doch gwissd däss des wos unonständigs sai muss! und wos bai hamsdä hilfd muss füä den bännd a daang
liesd du:
Viagra gegen Jetlag
Den Preis für Fortschritte in der Luftfahrt bekam Patricia Agostino von der Universität Quilmes in Argentinien. Dank ihrer Forschungsarbeit könnte das Potenzmittel Viagra das neue Mittel der Wahl gegen Jetlag werden. Zumindest Hamstern half die Potenzpille nach einer erzwungenen Zeitverschiebung, wieder zu ihrem natürlichen Rhythmus zurückzufinden.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> iich hob wos füän bänd gfunna wenn na mol widdä dä jed läckd - iich hob doch gwissd däss des wos unonständigs sai muss! und wos bai hamsdä hilfd muss füä den bännd a daang
> liesd du:
> Viagra gegen Jetlag
> Den Preis für Fortschritte in der Luftfahrt bekam Patricia Agostino von der Universität Quilmes in Argentinien. Dank ihrer Forschungsarbeit könnte das Potenzmittel Viagra das neue Mittel der Wahl gegen Jetlag werden. Zumindest Hamstern half die Potenzpille nach einer erzwungenen Zeitverschiebung, wieder zu ihrem natürlichen Rhythmus zurückzufinden.



Willsd du damit odeudn das ich an Zipfl hob wi a Hamsdär odder wos???


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist ein Treppchen,
> 
> die fährt der(Richie Schley) mit einem Rocky Slayer 07 mit einer Fox Gabel. Bernd schau mal was man mit deinem Geländefahrrad alles machen kann !! Es kommt eben doch auf den richtigen Fahrer an. Da wär das Höschen voll.


Des is a Kanadischer Waldgnorzn der auser Rodfohrn nix glernd hod!!
Do steh I als studierder ganz reläxd drüber *du blöde Sau*


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willsd du damit odeudn das ich an Zipfl hob wi a Hamsdär odder wos???



is schoo guud iich wills goä ned so genau wissn - iich däd blos gänn wissn warum die des grood oo hamsdä ausbrobieäd hod - wos hod denn die füä 6uelle vorliebn???
kummsd am sunndooch aa wenn gfoorn wädd?


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> schaind gans lustich zä wänn morng - obbä iich koo wirgli ned - sch....
> obbä iich geh mol dävoo aus däss denn sunndooch aanu gfoorn wäd -
> abrobbos faind - iich hob gedochd weä uns als froinde hod brauchd kaa fainde
> f(r)aindschafdlichn gruss wolf



Nix mit Wolf tanzen oder was ? Jetzt fahr ich extra soweit um dich kennenzulernen und du kommst net ? 
(Herrschafts warum geit des mit denni smailis heit net,wennis doch uhgliggn dou?)


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> is schoo guud iich wills goä ned so genau wissn - iich däd blos gänn wissn warum die des grood oo hamsdä ausbrobieäd hod - wos hod denn die füä 6uelle vorliebn???
> kummsd am sunndooch aa wenn gfoorn wädd?



I däd ja gern ober i hob a a Regierung und du wasd ja a wos des hasd:
" Was!?! Samstag und Sonntag Radfahren? Du hast auch noch Frau und Kind und außerdem.... ..  blah blah blah...  ..."
Wasd wosi mahn odder?

Deswecha isses schlaftechnisch besser am Samsdoch zu fohrn.

Obber des glabb scho nu heuer mid uns zwa hübschn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nix mit Wolf tanzen oder was ? Jetzt fahr ich extra soweit um dich kennenzulernen und du kommst net ?
> (Herrschafts warum geit des mit denni smailis heit net,wennis doch uhgliggn dou?)



dä wolf muss morngg auf aanä andän hochdsäd dandsn - dä bänd koo aa a lied dävoo singa (du wassd scho bänd die rechierung) - obbä wie sächd dä bännd - (iich schliess mi oo) des wäd scho hoiä nu glabbm mid uns zwa - drei - ... hübbschn (iich waas ned bai mir glabbd däs mid di schmailiis)
scary trails and stay tuned
wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I däd ja gern ober i hob a a Regierung und du wasd ja a wos des hasd:
> " Was!?! Samstag und Sonntag Radfahren? Du hast auch noch Frau und Kind und außerdem.... ..  blah blah blah...  ..."
> Wasd wosi mahn odder?
> 
> ...


 mir fälld etz grod nix dumms ai und i hob a kaa zaid zu überleng - wall die rechiirung hod scho zwaamoll zäm ässn gruufm - und wenni ned kumm - bin i baim näxdn roodfoorn im undädsuggä
hauds oich nai bis denn
wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nix mit Wolf tanzen oder was ? Jetzt fahr ich extra soweit um dich kennenzulernen und du kommst net ?
> (Herrschafts warum geit des mit denni smailis heit net,wennis doch uhgliggn dou?)



was maind aigändlich ragazza?? übersetzung ist:
Balg  
Freundin  
Kind  
Mädchen  
Mädel  
Verabredung  

ciao bello


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> was maind aigändlich ragazza?? übersetzung ist:
> Balg
> Freundin
> Kind
> ...



Meine letzte Freundin ist ne halbe Italienerin,und sie nötigte mich einen weiblichen Forumsnamen anzulegen,damit nachts nicht immer so viele Frauen um mein Haus schleichen....
 Ragazza meint im gebräuchlichen italienisch junges(schönes) Mädchen.
Ciao belli,dormi bene ,a domani.
 Übrigens mochte sie keine Fahrräder,manchmal vermisse ich sie.....


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Meine letzte Freundin ist ne halbe Italienerin,und sie nötigte mich einen weiblichen Forumsnamen anzulegen,damit nachts nicht immer so viele Frauen um mein Haus schleichen....
> Ragazza meint im gebräuchlichen italienisch junges(schönes) Mädchen.
> Ciao belli,dormi bene ,a domani.
> Übrigens mochte sie keine Fahrräder,manchmal vermisse ich sie.....



mai rechierung liebd foorrodfoän - obbä laidä hassd si bärchnauf und schnäll - drum konns aa vo vordail sai wenn di leebnsobbschniddsgefärdin kaa foorredä mooch - und däs schöna is mid di richdichn argumende - däf mä donn mol mid andära (do dämid maani oich) roodfoorn und sschbass hoom - däs iss donn scho fasd wie vrämdgee mid erlaubnis
obbä so a iddalienärin hod scho wos füä sich - wenns di nadürlich ned foorrodforn läsd is des nix füä an maundainbaikä - des säächi ai
a fraa koo aimbfoch ka rood ärsedsn  aussä villaichd im bed  
sdäi gräisi änd skeeri dräils ciao
wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Oktober 2007)

@ragazza 
be.ess.: schloofm wärri guuud walli ned auf ärbäd muss morng - und wenn mid a domani bis morng gmaand is ... selbsd wenn i mi widderholn solld - iiich hob morng kaa dsaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ich finds ja aa sch........)
no denn bis denn

nichts war, nichts wird sein, alles ist (vom olln hesse, siddhartha)


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @ragazza
> be.ess.: schloofm wärri guuud walli ned auf ärbäd muss morng - und wenn mid a domani bis morng gmaand is ... selbsd wenn i mi widderholn solld - iiich hob morng kaa dsaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ich finds ja aa sch........)
> no denn bis denn
> 
> nichts war, nichts wird sein, alles ist (vom olln hesse, siddhartha)



Wos,du kennst in aldn Herrmann,da scha heer.Gei etz a ins beddla,weil i ja morng nu was zum dou hab vorm zuchfahn.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ragazza meint im gebräuchlichen italienisch junges(schönes) Mädchen.



Soso du bisd also a schönes junges Mädchen!??    
A Schwuchddl odder wos??  Fohr du blos ned hinder mir morgn! 
Des sochi der du hübsches Madel wennsd des grabschn ohfängsd gibds wos auf di Baggn!!  

Also suwos!! Wos sochd mer etz do dazu! Der Ragazza a Tunte!  Na NA NA!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Meine letzte Freundin ist ne halbe Italienerin,..
> Übrigens mochte sie keine Fahrräder,manchmal vermisse ich sie.....



Vielleich wor ja damols scho dei "Dämpfer" zu gla???ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2007)

So ein Gschmarr heut widda unglaublich Waschweiber sin goanix dageng.


----------



## ragazza (6. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleich wor ja damols scho dei "Dämpfer" zu gla???ß



Fahr fei du heut am Steilhang net neben mir,sonst gibts en Schubser,Süsser.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2007)

hay ihr frankenburschen, bin grad zurückgekommen vom lago, gibt bald paar tolle fotos und dumme geschichten
gruss peter


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay ihr frankenburschen, bin grad zurückgekommen vom lago, gibt bald paar tolle fotos und dumme geschichten
> gruss peter



särsn beedä - iich hoff du hosd nu a boor fälsn om laago schdee glossn - di annän wän nu undäwegs sai - wolldn hoid glaabi a mammudduä machn


@alla anndän (oon diä nadüürlich aa bedä)
ged morng wos oddä saidä alla zä bladd vo hoid????????


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

mai allälibbsdn schbillzoiche


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2007)

so, und nun kurzer urlaubsbericht.
1. tag fuhren wir roverie trail, ned besonders schwer aber schön zum einstieg, kein fotos.
2.tag. fuhren wir den 136 spitzkehrentrail am idro see, super wetter und klasse trail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
waren teils enge und auch etwas ausgesetzte kehren dabei, die sogar mein schätzla spass machten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
am 3. tag fuhren wir den 601, war schön heftig des teil, aber ging komplett zu fahrn, und bei den wetter wars a genuss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
des war zum testen ob mei reifen genug halt hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
am 4. tag kam der rest der truppe zu uns, nochmals 4 so hirschen wie wir, und es ging gleich aufm baldogipfel rauf. wir fuhren rüber zum altissimogipfel, den 651 trail runter zum naventrail, ne perfekte tour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und für den schweren trail, hab ich extra a downhillmaschiene besorgt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
aufn weg nach unten, hamer immer tolle aussichten gehabt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und an tag später wollt mer mal a neua tour propieren, die noch keiner von und kannte, ging aber voll in die hosen, mussten ca 700hm bergauf schieben, und dann einen weg zum trailstartpkt fahren, besser gesagt tragen schieben und klettern, war sau anstrengent, viele seilgesicherte teilstücke, aber ging noch alles , bis zu dieser passage,. eine ca 30 meter leiter im fels , und kein anderer weg. wir waren 7 leut, also hies es 7 räder auseinander schrauben, am rucksack befestigen, und dann mehrmals die leiter rauf und runter, bis alles unterhalb der leiter war, voller müll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
dann hat noch a kumpel nen überschlag über lenker gemacht, ziemlich heftig sogar,sodass mir erstmal pause machen mussten, wir waren aber nedamol noch am abfahrtstrail, den wir eigendlich machen wollten. Also beschlossen 3mann von uns voraus zu fahren und die autos zu holen, denn es war scho ziemlich spät, und um 18.30 wars dunkel, also nichts wie runter von den hügel. Und als die letzten von uns unten waren, brach die nacht ein.  War wieder mal ne erlebniss tour, der besonderen art.
so schluss jetzt, hoffe ich hab euch den lago aweng schmackhaft gemacht.
bis demnächst 
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Peter

Zu den Bildern gibts zwei Antworten:

a:  Ich gönns euch und freu mich ,daß ihr so schönes Wetter hattet
b:  Neid,Neid,Neid


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, und nun kurzer urlaubsbericht.


Servus Bedär alder Verbrecher!!!
Hosd ja a Bombn Wedder ghad! Na ja wenn hald Engel reisen odder?
Die Ladder schaud obber fei fohrbor aus! Wersd doch ka Warmduscher gworn sa? 

@ all von der heutigen Tour: Wer wos posted is a Doder man!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> Zu den Bildern gibts zwei Antworten:
> 
> ...


Ragazza alder Zipflgladscher!! 
Bisd gud hamkumma?


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2007)

@bernd 
hats die wieder mal gelatt  
berichte berichte bitte


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

@bedä
miä fälld blos däzu ai - sau sau sau geil  - main proschbeggd 
IIch will wech  
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla anndän (oon diä nadüürlich aa bedä)
> ged morng wos oddä saidä alla zä bladd vo hoid????????



Servus Wolf,
I konn ja morgn aus bolidischen Gründen ned und  di annern sin a zimli blad( ich fei a!). Also der Roland , Jochen und Markus hom gsochd das morg wahrscheinli nix machn.
Is obber ohne Gewährleisdung!


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Wolf,
> I konn ja morgn aus bolidischen Gründen ned und  di annern sin a zimli blad( ich fei a!). Also der Roland , Jochen und Markus hom gsochd das morg wahrscheinli nix machn.
> Is obber ohne Gewährleisdung!



däs weä edsä - aa ned gands soo schlimm - donn foori hald morng mol widdä vom maim homecountry - wenn i oich drodsdem alla vämissn wäd  
wu woodä dänn hoid ihä mafiosi?? hobdä däs schööna maadla a widdä gands miid haam gebrochd 
wivvill gigamedä saidä denn gfoorn?

wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> hats die wieder mal gelatt
> berichte berichte bitte


Nix nogflugn!! Is heud sogar vom fohrn gud ganga. Hob sogor a gnifflige Stelln a der Neideck entjungfert!! (Obber a blos walli mei MAul davor rechd aufgrissn hob. " Des gehd scho! Gorned so wild ...blah blah,".
Des Broblem wor heud mehr logisdischer Nadur. Hob mi von meim Fraala zum Dreffbungd nach Bretzfeld am Wanderbargblaz fohrn lossn. NAchdem dann mei Roggi ferdich zumbaud wor is dem Jochn aufgfalln das wos fehld. Hob dann a gleich gsengn das do irgendwie ka Saddl dron wor. Der is nämli bei mir in Hausn in der Garag gelegn. Hod obber kanner blöd dahergwafd odder so. Hommi alle gedrösded di Kameraden   Mid so an Team konn nix schiefgeh!!! 

*Ausglachd und verorschd homs mi den ganzn Doch die Zipflgladscher!  Mich wunderd ja das nu kaaner wos gschriebn hod! Homs doch Muffe vor mir! *

Ach ja und a Bladdn hobbi dan anu ghabd!


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ach ja und a Bladdn hobbi dan anu ghabd!



a bladdn - hoffendli sin in dä zwischnzaid widdä hooä drauf gwaggsn - wä doch schood um dain saidnschaidl  
wolf


----------



## macmount (6. Oktober 2007)

wos isn etz loos? kaa blödä schbruch meä - wäd doch dä glaa bänd ned scho nain beddla sai?? - no donn erholds oich guud vo oirä maradonduä - mol schaua wi waid i morng kumm - und donn hoffmä mol auf näxdes WE däss do des wäddä a widdä guud is
sdäi djund und skäri dräils bis donn iä üblriechndn  ääh üblichn vädächdichn
wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (7. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ragazza alder Zipflgladscher!!
> Bisd gud hamkumma?



Freili,um 21.30 war ich daheim.Ist des eigentlich schön,so ohne Sattel am Rad ?

@Roland ,es nächste Mal fährst halt wieder mehr Treppen,damits wieder Spass macht.
@Alle,war wieder mal ne klasse Fahrt,viel gelacht,viel gefahren.
Gut Nacht(des mit die Smailis geht immer nonni,was net warum)


----------



## macmount (7. Oktober 2007)

no donn gud nochd - hau mi eds aa in mai falln - bis nochädla
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen hat etwas länger gedauert denn ich musste die Bilder einzeln hochladen (1Stunde)

Tour 06.10.2007 52 KM 1100 HM ca.
Zuerst das wichtigste Bild *ein Mensch und seine Maschine.*
Muss aber irgend ein blinder fotografiert haben so gegen die Sonne.





Das zweitwichtigste die Pausen.




wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt. Hey Schorsch hot dir a Vogl aufn Kopf gschissn.




NIcht weit entfernt ein kleines Highlight. Unser bernd wollte es als erster fahren denn sein erster Spruch ist immer (des is foaboa). Die Bilder zeigen seine ersten zwei Versuche auf Bild zwei liegt er links in der Hecke. Aber beim dritten Versuch ist er bravorös runtergekommen.








Beim Jochen und Markus (hab leider nur seinen Handschuh und seine Wade) sieht man ein wenig von der Beschaffenheit. War obenrum schon schwierig.








da sieht man schön die Steine (und seine Wade)




der Robert bei der Muschelquelle. Man beachte den noch verbleibenden Restfederweg. Do weats amol Zeit füa wos gscheids.




Der Markus und der Jochen bei einer Natursteintreppe man beacht das glühen  in den Augen von Markus. Terminator lässt Grüssen (astala vista Baby).




Hey master willst nan eigentlich haltn oder vom Rad runterziegn.





So jetzt das beste zum Schluss was fehlt hier ???????




Mich däd amol intressian wos dea studiat hot. Und wie lang. Also das ana sein Sattl mitsamst da Stützn vergisst woa a nonni do. Wos will ma vo soan eawatn. 

Bis demnächst.
Roland


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2007)

Wow, mal wieder coole Bilder, Respekt zu euch in die frängischä  darf man als frankenwälder da irgendwann mal für ne tour zu euch kommen? 

@ragazza: smailies gänn bei miä a net, wos hostn Du für an brausä?? i hob den faiäfox. im indäned explorä gehts obbä. hob scho amoll a mäil o die admins gschickt ob die wos gmacht hom obbä nuch ka andword kricht...


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

hallo Schu2000,

du kannst bei uns jederzeit mitfahren, wir sind immer froh mal ein neues Gesicht zu sehen. Einfach schreiben wann du Zeit hast und wir schauen das eine Tour dabei rauskommt.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (7. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wow, mal wieder coole Bilder, Respekt zu euch in die frängischä  darf man als frankenwälder da irgendwann mal für ne tour zu euch kommen?
> 
> @ragazza: smailies gänn bei miä a net, wos hostn Du für an brausä?? i hob den faiäfox. im indäned explorä gehts obbä. hob scho amoll a mäil o die admins gschickt ob die wos gmacht hom obbä nuch ka andword kricht...



Stimmt,ich braus mich mit firefox,ging aber bis vor kurzem einwandfrei.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo Schu2000,
> 
> du kannst bei uns jederzeit mitfahren, wir sind immer froh mal ein neues Gesicht zu sehen. Einfach schreiben wann du Zeit hast und wir schauen das eine Tour dabei rauskommt.
> 
> Roland



Danke fürs Angebot, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal drauf zurück kommen  aber wird wohl noch weng dauern, am Freitag gehts erstmal für eine Woche in Urlaub!!  



ragazza schrieb:


> Stimmt,ich braus mich mit firefox,ging aber bis vor kurzem einwandfrei.



Jepp ebenso. Und zum Beispiel wenn man auf "Suchen" geklickt hat is vorher immer so a kleines "Fenster" aufganga, des ging auch plötzlich nimmä.
Aber witzigerweise, jetzt wo ich grad diesen Beitrag schreib gehts widdä!?!?


----------



## ragazza (7. Oktober 2007)

@Schuh2000 ich probiers auch gleich mal,nein geht nicht.

@Roland,starke Bilder,hab mir gleich das Beste für meine Fotos geklaut,hoffentlich hast du kein Copyright drauf.

@Bernd,wie gehts deinem Hinterteil ?


----------



## Axalp (7. Oktober 2007)

Servus zusammen!

Sehr schöne Tour war's gestern wieder. 
Heut tut mein Zwerchfell genauso weh wie die Beine! Der Bernd ist daran natürlich net ganz unschuldig  

@Roland:
In meinen Augen glüht nur noch der Zorn nach, dass ich die Stelle an der Neideck net packt hab. Nägsschtes Mol ist sie fällig! 
I'LL BE BACK!

Bis bald,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Oktober 2007)

[edit]

@all: Kennt jemand die "Abfahrt" von Gößweinstein zur Stempfermühle?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hat etwas länger gedauert denn ich musste die Bilder einzeln hochladen (1Stunde)
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


*
DU MINUSKUMBL!! *[/B]
Des hod a Nochspüll!! Des is ka saubere Berichderstattung!! Blos zeign wenni dordlich und wenni ellegant" Zitat Ragazza: des hod sogar richti gut ausgschaut" nunderride dann zufäällig vergessn aufn Auslöser zu drüggn!!

Und des beinliche Roggi Bild anu neistelln wo doch Millionen in unserm Thread surfen!!  Wi steh I denn etz do???
Na wardner!!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldigung Bernd,

das ich dich nicht erwischt habe, wie du fehlerfrei abgefahren bist. Aber erstens, ich habe nur begrenzte Akkukapazität, und zweitens hat sowieso keiner mehr damit gerechnet das du noch obikimmst.
Also nicht für ungut das nächste mal glaube ich an dich.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> [edit]
> 
> @all: Kennt jemand die "Abfahrt" von Gößweinstein zur Stempfermühle?



Kenn ich etz net. Ober wenn`s interessant is fahr ma`s halt amol.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kenn ich etz net. Ober wenn`s interessant is fahr ma`s halt amol.
> 
> Roland



Selbsd wennsd ders kenner würds däsd ja eh widder ned nohfindn!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Selbsd wennsd ders kenner würds däsd ja eh widder ned nohfindn!!



Wost recht host , host recht.


Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

@Bernd
geht die Woche mal was. Und bring amol dei Lampn mit. Damit mir a Licht aufgeht.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

@Peter

Grüss di alta Hüttn senn ja a poa schönaBanoramabilda. Ganz so hoch woas bei uns ned oba a ganz schö. Du wast ja des geht imma so eanzt zu. 
Los amol wos höan vo dia wenz di widda juckt zum foan.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter
> 
> Grüss di alta Hüttn senn ja a poa schönaBanoramabilda. Ganz so hoch woas bei uns ned oba a ganz schö. Du wast ja des geht imma so eanzt zu.
> Los amol wos höan vo dia wenz di widda juckt zum foan.
> ...



wollt am dienstag nach der arbeit fahren, wetter soll noch gut bleiben, kann um 15.00 bei dir sein.


----------



## macmount (7. Oktober 2007)

hallodri - bin a widdä do fo maim ausridd - bilands: ge be äs vägradsd, aan bladdn raifm und dän hälm gschrodded - obbä alläs in alläm wemmä vo dä glainichkaid obsichd däss i eds beschdimmd a schdügg main hols ned gschaid drea koo - a gelungäna duuä - und marguss o dä reddänä kandsl gibds doch a boor drails - 41km und 833 hm -
@alla - ich glaab des näxda mol foohri widdä mid oich - des is sichärä- 
wolld aigändlich a cc duä machn - hob donn a booä droffn - und obb is ganga
bis nochäd
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wollt am dienstag nach der arbeit fahren, wetter soll noch gut bleiben, kann um 15.00 bei dir sein.



Alles klar Dienstag 15.00 bei mir.


Roland


----------



## kubikjch (8. Oktober 2007)

Servus Peter und Roland,

wo fahrt ihr morgen?

Es gibt an der Rettener Kanzel noch eine Stelle die es noch zu knacken gibt.
Solltet ihr euch am Abend irgendwo dort rumtreiben, würde ich mit dem Freak auf Arbeit fahren und heimwärts dort hinkommen.
Aber nur wenn es sich bei euch mit einbauen läßt.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Schoschi (8. Oktober 2007)

Servus, ihr Friiiiraider,

eine GAudi die Tour mal wieder, und die Berichterstattung vom Roland...  
@Peter: bin fast weng neidisch auf euern Trip genitalien........lt. den Bildern muss das ja der Hammer gewesen sein........

war ja das ganze WE in Altendorf, dachte es kommt evtl. jemand und kauft mir nen Kürbis ab............war nicht ganz einfach, unser Stand war genau neben dem einer Schnapsbrennerei...............ein Spaß, Schnapsprobe am Nachmittag, abends dann Kanale Grande............
Hab diese Woche Spätschicht, geht also nix mit Biken.........
Hoffe dass am WE evtl. was mit Oko geht. Muss heuer auf jeden Fall ncoh meinen Hobel ausprobieren..........
Das wär doch auch was fürn Roland!!!!????

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter und Roland,
> 
> wo fahrt ihr morgen?
> 
> ...



@ jochen
welch stelle meinst du 
bis wann wärst du denn dort(kanzel)??
vielleicht lässt sichs ja einplanen, oder roland hast scho was geplant, obwohl die  kante mit der schrägen wurzel drinn, bei euch, die damals zu nass war, könnte jetzt trocken sein,die muss anoch geknackt werden (weisst scho wo oder??). Oder hast sie der roland scho gfahrn 
na ja roland, sag bescheid, heut noch.
gruss peter


----------



## kubikjch (8. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ jochen
> welch stelle meinst du
> bis wann wärst du denn dort(kanzel)??
> vielleicht lässt sichs ja einplanen, oder roland hast scho was geplant, obwohl die  kante mit der schrägen wurzel drinn, bei euch, die damals zu nass war, könnte jetzt trocken sein,die muss anoch geknackt werden (weisst scho wo oder??). Oder hast sie der roland scho gfahrn
> ...



Servus Peter,







die hier mein ich.

Aber der Roland hat mit dir anscheinend was anderes vor.
Eine echte Männertour 

Also bis die Tage mal.


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2007)

ach ja die 
habt ihr die kante eigendlich jetzt mal propiert, schräge felskante mit schräger wurzel drinn und folgenden absatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (8. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach ja die
> habt ihr die kante eigendlich jetzt mal propiert, schräge felskante mit schräger wurzel drinn und folgenden absatz



wo solln die sein, ich komm momentan net drauf.

war ich da mit dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wo solln die sein, ich komm momentan net drauf.
> 
> war ich da mit dabei?



da warst du natürlich dabei ist bei der Schlossruine in H.Hof. Den Abhang mit der Kante drin.
Komm gerade von dort bin die Treppen und den Block gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2007)

Hy Peter wir können morgen mal dort vorbei fahren bei der Kante.


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hy Peter wir können morgen mal dort vorbei fahren bei der Kante.



gut, mal die protek. eipacken, und den foto


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2007)

o.k. ich glaub ich nimm amol mein Fullface mit.


----------



## macmount (8. Oktober 2007)

vullfäis is glaabi ned schlächd
und
wennä schomol on dä kandsl said - schicki mol di ge be äss dadn miid - ciao wolf bis denn
geed ned so aa sch... ich väsuchs mol bä mail

hobs brobiäd - hob kaa mail voo oich
wennä di dadn wolld - amol bai miä mäldn

ansonsdn stäi drai - änd skääri drails


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey Wolfgang wo hostn dei Haupt auf Bodn glegt. 
SÃ¶llast halt a ned imma midn Kopf durch die Wand. So widda 100 â¬ fÃ¼r an neua Helm.

Wir fahren morgen nicht Kanzel sondern bei uns in der Gegend.

Roland


----------



## macmount (8. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Wolfgang wo hostn dei Haupt auf Bodn glegt.
> Söllast halt a ned imma midn Kopf durch die Wand. So widda 100  für an neua Helm.
> 
> Wir fahren morgen nicht Kanzel sondern bei uns in der Gegend.
> ...


schod dässi ned miidkoo - kumm ja öschd schbäädä vo dä ärbädd  
wenns när a wend gwesn weä - lichd do so a hundsvämaledaidä staa glaich noch aanä wurzl und des aanu glaich noch dä kurvm - noja, däs hod mä dävoo - des näxda mol tu i den kobbf ausn hälm raus bevoori na aufm boodn gladsch (denn hälm maani)  - eds mol oone flax ich glaab ohne denn hälm dädi grod nimmä so lusdich voor miä heä schraim - drum bassds guud auf buam dass niks bassiäd - 
abbrobos 100  iich hoff mol di hälvd - (wor a giro hälm) und es hassd di välanga bai groofa blos die hälvd wennsdn schroddsd
donn vill schbass bis donn


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2007)

@jochen
hab die sclüsselstelle geknackt, beim ersten mal sauber durch, nur unten dann weggerutscht, dann wollt ich nochmal komplett sauper fahren, hab dann aber den kantenweg erwischt,  
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @jochen
> hab die schlüsselstelle geknackt, beim ersten mal sauber durch, nur unten dann weggerutscht, dann wollt ich nochmal komplett sauber fahren, hab dann aber den kantenweg erwischt,
> gruss peter



Also Hut ab Peter,

des erste mal war schon genial. Das zweite mal war Pech. Demnächst wenn du Lust hast gehn wir noch mal rauf dann fahr ich. Müssen aber einen zweiten Mann zur Sicherung mitnehmen da ich gleichgewichtsmässig nicht so drauf bin wie du.   
Hab mir das Video (Nr.1) glaub schon 20 mal angesehen schaut einfach nur super aus.


----------



## macmount (9. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Hut ab Peter,
> 
> des erste mal war schon genial. Das zweite mal war Pech. Demnächst wenn du Lust hast gehn wir noch mal rauf dann fahr ich. Müssen aber einen zweiten Mann zur Sicherung mitnehmen da ich gleichgewichtsmässig nicht so drauf bin wie du.
> Hab mir das Video (Nr.1) glaub schon 20 mal angesehen schaut einfach nur super aus.



@bedä & Roland 
glüggwunsch bedä  - däff mä dess widio mol sähng??


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @bedä & Roland
> glüggwunsch bedä  - däff mä dess widio mol sähng??



Des Video Nr.1 könna ma nua om orginalschaublotz oschaua. 
Nr. 2 wead die nägstn 50 Joa unda Vaschluss kaldn. Ausserdem was i net wie mas nein Indanet stellt wall des woa midn Händi dreht.  

Roland


----------



## macmount (9. Oktober 2007)

hä des västeh weä will midm vidio 1 - hosd des wool goorned gfilmd wi dä bedä saubä durchgfoorn is???


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja legg mi doch om Orsch!! Etz wern scho Geheimvideos drehd odder wos?? 
Hob etz endli a gscheide Brodegdoren!! 
Deswecha is di Dewise etz:" Is doch fohrboar odder!?" 

Zu dem Wideo soch I nu ans!
Der Roland kon a Handy ned von ana öffendlichen Delefonzellen underscheiden, gewschweige denn damid a Video dreha!!  Is also alles blos hasä Lufd!!

@ Roland: Wos issn etz midm Akku? Was scho wos neues?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2007)

Des Video wäa ned so geheim wenn a boa mehra dabei gwesn wäan (dann hädns mämli mehra gsäng).  
Oba lieba bei da Mutti auf Schoss sitzn, und übas foan philosofiern, so gwinnt ma hald kann Blummastraus. 

der alleinig dabeigewesene.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja legg mi doch om Orsch!! Etz wern scho Geheimvideos drehd odder wos??
> Hob etz endli a gscheide Brodegdoren!!
> Deswecha is di Dewise etz:" Is doch fohrboar odder!?"
> 
> ...



Der 12V 12 oder 14Ah hat 4,2 Kg also zu schwer. Es gibt einen 12V 30 Ah mit 1,8KG. Den kann man aus der Schweiz beziehen. Kostet als Einzelabnahme 770 . Also etwas zu teuer für uns. Werd ma doch den 9 Ah nehmen oder ?

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (10. Oktober 2007)

HÄBBY BÖRSSDIII Bernd, 

a wenns an tach zu spät is.

Alter Sack


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2007)

Hod der blödl gestern gabt und socht nix  

Also alles gute nachträglich zum 40 Jahrestag.  

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2007)

Tach ihr Küblichen......
will planmäßig am Freitag zum Oko, da kann ich früh arbeiten und da will ich mit nem Kollegen hoch. Der hat ein Streethardtail mit 80mm Federweg. Der ist früher mal DH Hardtail Rennen gefahren und der meint das geht auch mit so nem Teil, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Also wenn sich jemand anschließen will!!!!!! Werden wieder so ab 13Uhr loslegen. Am Sonntag ist auch schon im Gespräch mit okolieren, ein anderer Kolleech will mit seim Buam hoch und will sei neue Gabel testen......
Roland, wie schauts aus? Ich sag nur Ein Mann und seine Maschine, allein gegen den Berg!!!

Grüße


----------



## macmount (10. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des Video wäa ned so geheim wenn a boa mehra dabei gwesn wäan (dann hädns mämli mehra gsäng).
> Oba lieba bei da Mutti auf Schoss sitzn, und übas foan philosofiern, so gwinnt ma hald kann Blummastraus.
> 
> der alleinig dabeigewesene.
> Roland



äs gibbd schliesslich aanu loid di wos ärbäddn müssn zu deä zaid wu andära scho foorrod foän  und die di um die zaid nu ärbäddn müssn müssn aanu ehra aufsteh - es gibbd hald koa gerächdichkaid auf dära wäld - oddä lt. mainä omma (godd hob si seelich) "oo wäld du bisd a lusch"
serssn bis denn du alaanicher roodfoorä


----------



## macmount (10. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> HÄBBY BÖRSSDIII Bernd,
> 
> a wenns an tach zu spät is.
> 
> Alter Sack



@bännd
foo miä aa alläs guuda - und dässd mä fai dain saidnschaidl frisch frisiersd - so aan dooch noch dain geburddsdooch
halodri bis denn


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2007)

Vergelds Gott für die lieben Grüß ihr Süßen!!


----------



## ragazza (10. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach ihr Küblichen......
> will planmäßig am Freitag zum Oko, da kann ich früh arbeiten und da will ich mit nem Kollegen hoch. Der hat ein Streethardtail mit 80mm Federweg. Der ist früher mal DH Hardtail Rennen gefahren und der meint das geht auch mit so nem Teil, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Also wenn sich jemand anschließen will!!!!!! Werden wieder so ab 13Uhr loslegen. Am Sonntag ist auch schon im Gespräch mit okolieren, ein anderer Kolleech will mit seim Buam hoch und will sei neue Gabel testen......
> Roland, wie schauts aus? Ich sag nur Ein Mann und seine Maschine, allein gegen den Berg!!!
> 
> Grüße


80mm ? Oko ? Ein Gott ? Es gibt noch Männer !!!!!


----------



## ragazza (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Bernd,willkommen im Club mit der vier,alles erdenklich Gute.So jung möcht ich a mal wieder sei......


----------



## macmount (10. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> 80mm ? Oko ? Ein Gott ? Es gibt noch Männer !!!!!



Do konnsd ya loggä mid daim subbävau miidhaldn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch an Bernd erstmal......
Mit 80mm wird er ganz schön zu kämpfen haben, hoffentlich klappts, bin grad von der aRbeit heim, glaub ich werd voll krank.......geh etzt  aufs Sofa.........Schlechtigkeit auskurieren............servus awall....


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2007)

Servus Bernd!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück, Erfolg und Gesundheit. 
Vor allem auch noch viele schöne Touren und weiterhin viel Spass am biken.

Bin übers WE leider auf einem Kraftwerk. Wünsch Euch schonmal viel Spass.
Gruß,Markus


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2007)

@Bernd Was ich dir wünsch sag ich nicht, nicht das du beleidigt bist. Und auserdem wünsche ich mir für dich endlich mal ein gescheites Bike damit du in die nächste Riege aufsteigst.
@Schoschi leider kann ich am Freitag nicht da ich abends auf einen Geburtstag gehe. Sonntag hab ich keine Lust da ich lieber früh fahre. 

Aber nicht desto trotz 
wir kommen schon wieder mal zusammen.
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> 80mm ? Oko ? Ein Gott ? Es gibt noch Männer !!!!!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1200 Beitrag.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (11. Oktober 2007)

Oh mann, glaub ich bin wieder fit, was so mitten in der Nacht kotzen helfen kann...........!!! Hab anscheinend irgendwas gegessen was nicht gut war........
Am Sonntag steht jetzt auch Geißkopf Bikepark zur Debatte.....na mal schauen.....da bin ich ja mal gespannt drauf..............Berichterstattung folgt dann.......

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2007)

Bin heut mitn Breyer`s Bernd a Ründlein gefahren. Des wird a des letzte mal gwesen sein. Des woa total langweilig weil glecht hots nan ned sondern im Gegenteil heut is a richtig subba gfoan und mich hods auf die Seitn glant. Ob Treppen, oder a neues sausteiles Stück, immer is er voraus.  Selbs bei da Schlossruinatreppn wo ich heut drei Onläuf braucht hob is er beim zweitn mal nunda. Die Burgruiana Treppen is er hinda mir bis zur letzten Stufn mitgfoan.

Alles in allem seid ea 40 is feat er bessa. Ich hoff des woa a saubara Berichtersattung.

p.s. den Block wosn nan as letzte mol halb nundazwirblt hot is er a gleich gfoan. Ja ja wos so Reis Feis Prodegtorn ausmachn.

Roland


----------



## macmount (11. Oktober 2007)

@Roland - tja roland mid väzzich is mä hald scho um ainiches raiffä - und raich oon ervoorung - obbä dröösd dich du bisd ja a nimmä waid endfänd vo di UHU´s (undä hunnäd)
villaichd lichds ya oobä wärgli oo di brodeggdoorn vo radse fadse 
no donn vui gfui des näxda moll
sdäi djund bis nochä


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @Roland - tja roland mid väzzich is mä hald scho um ainiches raiffä - und raich oon ervoorung - obbä dröösd dich du bisd ja a nimmä waid endfänd vo di UHU´s (undä hunnäd)
> villaichd lichds ya oobä wärgli oo di brodeggdoorn vo radse fadse
> no donn vui gfui des näxda moll
> sdäi djund bis nochä



Hoffentlich weri dann a bald veazg. dann laos ich mir a ratz fatz Prodektorn schenkn. Und konn foan die  Sa.... 

Roland


----------



## macmount (11. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weri dann a bald veazg. dann laos ich mir a ratz fatz Prodektorn schenkn. Und konn foan die  Sa....
> 
> Roland



siggsd iich bin scho aa schduufn waidä - iich brauch när nu gschaida brodeggdorn - und donn wäd gfoorn wi di sau -  däs hassd wenn i di dsaid hob und mai birn widdä drea koo 
bis nochäd - dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heut mitn Breyer`s Bernd a Ründlein gefahren. Des wird a des letzte mal gwesen sein. Des woa total langweilig weil glecht hots nan ned sondern im Gegenteil heut is a richtig subba gfoan und mich hods auf die Seitn glant. Ob Treppen, oder a neues sausteiles Stück, immer is er voraus.  Selbs bei da Schlossruinatreppn wo ich heut drei Onläuf braucht hob is er beim zweitn mal nunda. Die Burgruiana Treppen is er hinda mir bis zur letzten Stufn mitgfoan.
> 
> Alles in allem seid ea 40 is feat er bessa. Ich hoff des woa a saubara Berichtersattung.
> 
> ...



Sauber soch I!!

@ Peter: Wos machdn dei Schädl?


----------



## kubikjch (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich denk mit fortschreitendem Alter kriegt man mehr eine L.M.a.A Einstellung, weil man es eh nimmer so weit in die Kistn hat. 

Naja is klar, Race Face, der Name verpflichtet. 


Wenn der jetzt noch a gscheits Rad hätte, wär er der Hans Rey aus Hausen


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wenn der jetzt noch a gscheits Rad hätte, wär er der Hans Rey aus Hausen



Amen


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich denk mit fortschreitendem Alter kriegt man mehr eine L.M.a.A Einstellung, weil man es eh nimmer so weit in die Kistn hat.
> 
> Naja is klar, Race Face, der Name verpflichtet.
> 
> ...





RolandMC schrieb:


> Amen




IDIOTEN!!!!


----------



## macmount (12. Oktober 2007)

> Wenn der jetzt noch a gscheits Rad hätte, wär er der Hans Rey aus Hausen



miich lausd dä aff - dä bänd iss aus hausn?? - do könnd mä ya däss näxda mol a foorgemainschafd noch loidnbooch machn
halodri wolf


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> miich lausd dä aff - dä bänd iss aus hausn?? - do könnd mä ya däss näxda mol a foorgemainschafd noch loidnbooch machn
> halodri wolf



jA jA die aus Hausen die könnan ned gscheid M...... äh Fohrodfoan.  


Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. Oktober 2007)

Servus miteinand´
komm grad vom OKO, totalausfall vom Giant. Druckstufe vom Hinterbau zu hart, und ich wär nicht der Schorsch wenn ich da ein passendes Werkzeug dabei gehabt hätte. Dann hats mich mal neigelahnt und hab mein Trigger abgebrochen, hatte also nur noch einen Gang. Dann wurds immer flüssiger, im wahrsten Sinne, der Fahrstil und auch die Gabel. Dass die nen Service nötig hat war ja klar, aber das Öl ist in Bächen auf die Bremse gelaufen. Dadurch war das Radl immer schwieriger zu steuern. Im großen und Ganzen hats aber Spaß gemacht, und wenn alles wieder klar ist läuft die Kiste wie Sau. Kein Vergleich zum kleineren Freerider.......
Mein Kumpel, der Hund, mit seim Streethardtail hat gut mitgehalten. Man hat schon gemerkt dass der früher Rennen gefahren ist. Im flowigen unteren Teil hab ich kaum Meter gutgemacht......
Was geht bei euch dieses WE? Morgen hab ich leider ka Zeit und am Sonntag wahrscheins zum Geißkopf, mittleren Flugschein machen....


----------



## macmount (12. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus miteinand´
> komm grad vom OKO, totalausfall vom Giant. Druckstufe vom Hinterbau zu hart, und ich wär nicht der Schorsch wenn ich da ein passendes Werkzeug dabei gehabt hätte. Dann hats mich mal neigelahnt und hab mein Trigger abgebrochen, hatte also nur noch einen Gang. Dann wurds immer flüssiger, im wahrsten Sinne, der Fahrstil und auch die Gabel. Dass die nen Service nötig hat war ja klar, aber das Öl ist in Bächen auf die Bremse gelaufen. Dadurch war das Radl immer schwieriger zu steuern. Im großen und Ganzen hats aber Spaß gemacht, und wenn alles wieder klar ist läuft die Kiste wie Sau. Kein Vergleich zum kleineren Freerider.......
> Mein Kumpel, der Hund, mit seim Streethardtail hat gut mitgehalten. Man hat schon gemerkt dass der früher Rennen gefahren ist. Im flowigen unteren Teil hab ich kaum Meter gutgemacht......
> Was geht bei euch dieses WE? Morgen hab ich leider ka Zeit und am Sonntag wahrscheins zum Geißkopf, mittleren Flugschein machen....



schoschi du bisd a hund - iich hädd a stoohl haaddäil füä diich füän goaskobbf - wänn dai dschaind edsä fäddich iss - des is a dregg mid 60mm rond goobl däs weä doch wos 
s. gruss wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> jA jA die aus Hausen die könnan ned gscheid M...... äh Fohrodfoan.
> 
> 
> Roland



Dafür könners gud Zähne ausschlogn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> miich lausd dä aff - dä bänd iss aus hausn?? - do könnd mä ya däss näxda mol a foorgemainschafd noch loidnbooch machn
> halodri wolf


Wo hosd nocherdla du dei Höhln steh??


----------



## Schoschi (12. Oktober 2007)

@Wolf:
wenn ma mol a fully gwöhnt ist gibts nix mehr andres. Für a Harddail bin ich a viel zu groß´Weichei.........Ich hob ja nu mei Nicoblei, des muss aa geh.....
Des nächste Mal gehst a weng mit, dei Spezi packt des scho........geht ober nur noch des Monat.........voll bleed........


----------



## macmount (12. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo hosd nocherdla du dei Höhln steh??



wuheer wassdn dess mid dä hööln - bai mir im källä waxn scho die drobbfschdaa und die bfüffä - 
iich bi a burggä und foä maisdns middn foorrod noch loidäbooch


----------



## macmount (12. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Wolf:
> wenn ma mol a fully gwöhnt ist gibts nix mehr andres. Für a Harddail bin ich a viel zu groß´Weichei.........Ich hob ja nu mei Nicoblei, des muss aa geh.....
> Des nächste Mal gehst a weng mit, dei Spezi packt des scho........geht ober nur noch des Monat.........voll bleed........



bin gänn mol däbai  - übrigens däs mid demm l.m.a.a. -gfüül schaind zä schdimma - mai süsse sochd je öllä je dümmä  - walls mi ledsds WE gschaid zälechd hod  - und iich immä nonni gschaid grichd bin - obbä däs griichi scho widdä hii


----------



## Axalp (12. Oktober 2007)

Hauptkühlwasserpumpe defekt. Das heisst ich bin am WE da.

Fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## macmount (12. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hauptkühlwasserpumpe defekt. Das heisst ich bin am WE da.
> 
> Fährt jemand morgen?



dud miä laid füä dain haubd - mussd hald an aisboidl aufleeng  - obbä du willsd ja eh brenna 

iich konn morng ned - und am sunndooch worschainlich aa ned - aus bolidischn, logisdischn und gronghaidsdechnischn gründn 

no donn bis donn


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hauptkühlwasserpumpe defekt. Das heisst ich bin am WE da.
> 
> Fährt jemand morgen?



ja , martina und ich, fahren ab behringersmühle . startpkt ist der wanderparkpl. an den tennisplätzen, um 10.30 uhr in behringersmühl, komment von ebermanns. die zweite abzweigung lings richt. bayreuth (glaub ich), dann gleich wieder rechts über kleine brücke mit blauen geländer, dann kommt der parkpl, wennst mitkommst,sei halt um 10.30 dort.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. Oktober 2007)

Klingt gut. Dann hau ich mich mal ins Nest. Bis morgen!


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2007)

so, sind wieder zurück von tour bei herlichsten herbstwetter.
tour von behringersmühl zum rabenstein, hohe leite mariental, pottenstein bährenschluchtrail tüchersfeld,behringersmühl
waren 100ohm(sigma) und 36km
dabei waren martina markus und ich


----------



## Axalp (13. Oktober 2007)

War eine traumhafte Tour. Danke für's guiden Peter  

He ihr Leutenbacher? Fahrt ihr morgen? Wann?

@Roland: Soso, stehst also auch auf junge Italienerinnen? Was sagt denn die Fra dazu?


----------



## Schoschi (13. Oktober 2007)

Die fahren morgen bestimmt. Hab grad mal mitm Roland telefoniert, der rutscht schon wieder auf irgendwelchen Treppen rum...........
Hab fastn bissl Bammel morgen vorm mittleren Flugschein, bin schon lang nimmer in nen richtigen "Abgrund" neigschbrunga........do hob i bestimmt wieder an glann Wiss in der Hosn................ich werd mi heut abend sicherheitshalber erst mal bissl betäuben........*g*

PS: Bin am Montag in Leutenbach auf Frühschoppen, do solls ja recht zugeh........


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die fahren morgen bestimmt. Hab grad mal mitm Roland telefoniert, der rutscht schon wieder auf irgendwelchen Treppen rum...........
> PS: Bin am Montag in Leutenbach auf Frühschoppen, do solls ja recht zugeh........



Wie du schon schön geschrieben hast ist bei uns Kerwa deswegen kann ich leider keine Touren ausmachen da ich nicht weis wie der nächste Tag wird.
Der Kerwasfrühschoppen am Montag ist schon der Hammer. Früh um 10.00 Uhr schon Goasmosn saufn.

@Peter bin gestern und heute diesen Treppentrail bei Behringersmühle gefahren. Ist schon sauschwer ohne versetzen kommt man an 3 Ecken überhaupt nicht rum. Heute mitn Jochen ham halt immer solang probiert bis mas gschafft ham ausser 1 Eck. Aber bis ma den flüssig foan konn vergeht nu viel Zeit aber probiern geht über studieren denn von nix kummt nix.

Roland

  :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie du schon schön geschrieben hast ist bei uns Kerwa deswegen kann ich leider keine Touren ausmachen da ich nicht weis wie der nächste Tag wird.
> Der Kerwasfrühschoppen am Montag ist schon der Hammer. Früh um 10.00 Uhr schon Goasmosn saufn.
> 
> @Peter bin gestern und heute diesen Treppentrail bei Behringersmühle gefahren. Ist schon sauschwer ohne versetzen kommt man an 3 Ecken überhaupt nicht rum. Heute mitn Jochen ham halt immer solang probiert bis mas gschafft ham ausser 1 Eck. Aber bis ma den flüssig foan konn vergeht nu viel Zeit aber probiern geht über studieren denn von nix kummt nix.
> ...


Vieleicht probiermers mal am dienstag zusamma, nach der arbeit, mach mer aber montag noch genauer aus.
@ bernd
und scho wieder clean


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Vieleicht probiermers mal am dienstag zusamma, nach der arbeit, mach mer aber montag noch genauer aus.
> @ bernd
> und scho wieder clean



@ Peter:Bin heud früh um halba achda in die Falln ganga.
Etz gehds scho langsam widder obber Lusdich wor der Doch heud ned!!
Vielleich fohri morgn a bissla wenns widder basd.

Wer wär denn evtl. kurzfristig dabei? Würde aber nicht so lange fahren. Max 2-3 Stunden.

@ Schoschi: Dasd fei widder heil Hamkumsd gell!!


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2007)

hey bernd, wie heist dei fox helm nochmal


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey bernd, wie heist dei fox helm nochmal



FOX FLUX! Der passt wie die Faust aufs Auge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2007)

muss ich mal aufpropieren, der casco vautron gefällt mir a gut, aber muss erst mal mei murmel rei stecken, wies ausschaut und passt, meiner ist total kaputto ober besser der helm als der schädel


----------



## macmount (13. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss ich mal aufpropieren, der casco vautron gefällt mir a gut, aber muss erst mal mei murmel rei stecken, wies ausschaut und passt, meiner ist total kaputto ober besser der helm als der schädel



hallodri @beedä 
bisd aa auf dai birn geknalld? - hob aa örschd main hälm gschrodded - mainä is a dschiro gwesn - do muss mä oongeblich nooch die örschdn drai johr blos die hälfd dsooln wemmä na schroddn dud - iich hobn mol aigschiggd - (voor zwaa dooch - oon groofa) mol säng wos däbai rauskummd
iich hoff dainä birn geds guud 
bis nochäd wolf


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hallodri @beedä
> bisd aa auf dai birn geknalld? - hob aa örschd main hälm gschrodded - mainä is a dschiro gwesn - do muss mä oongeblich nooch die örschdn drai johr blos die hälfd dsooln wemmä na schroddn dud - iich hobn mol aigschiggd - (voor zwaa dooch - oon groofa) mol säng wos däbai rauskummd
> iich hoff dainä birn geds guud
> bis nochäd wolf



ja ja , bei mir alles klaro


----------



## macmount (13. Oktober 2007)

@beedä - iich hädd do wos füä diich bai dainä foorwaise


----------



## Axalp (14. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer wär denn evtl. kurzfristig dabei? Würde aber nicht so lange fahren. Max 2-3 Stunden.



Komm grad von der Kärwa in Färth mit dem ein oder anderen Seidla im Schädel + verfluchtem Jägermeister. 

Wann willst denn losfahrn'? Vor 10 Uhr geht bei mir erstmol nix. 

Schreib wann's Dir passen würd.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @beedä - iich hädd do wos füä diich bai dainä foorwaise



kann ich den auch als nachthofen nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2007)

10.00 Uhr die Tour Hetzleser, Lindelberg, Teufelstisch und wida hamm.

Startpunkt bei mir wenn einer Lust hat. Ca. 2-3 Stunden
Roland


----------



## Axalp (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin grad erst aufgewacht.  

Ich starte um 13 Uhr am Bahnhof in Ebermannstadt. 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2007)

hab heute nur eine kurze Runde geschafft. Hab ein bisschen bei der Schlossruine geübt. Ich bin gefahren wie der letzte Blinde auf Erden. 


Roland


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2007)

na roland, wird scho wieder,fahrn mir am dienstag burggailenreuth(treppentrail), bin auch gerade erst zurück von roth, war heut mit  heimspieltruppe unterwegs,war total schön mal wieder die alte truppe zu treffen, hat uns gut gefallen. was hat den der bernd heut gemacht??? seinen kater auskuriert oder war er bei dir dabei. treffpkt u zeit machmer morgen aus
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na roland, wird scho wieder,fahrn mir am dienstag burggailenreuth(treppentrail), bin auch gerade erst zurück von roth, war heut mit  heimspieltruppe unterwegs,war total schön mal wieder die alte truppe zu treffen, hat und gut gefallen. was hat den der bernd heut gemacht??? seinen kater auskuriert oder war er bei dir dabei. treffpkt u zeit machmer morgen aus
> gruss peter



Die Mietzekatze war schon besiegt. Musste heute aber mal wieder einen  family day einlegen!
@ Roland und Jochen: Wann baumern unser Discolichder zam? Wardmer bis die Lambn do sin odder?


----------



## Axalp (14. Oktober 2007)

Meine Tour heute:
Ebs.-Judenfriedhof-Kirschenweg-Wannbach-Wichsenstein-Rötelfels-Moggast-Leutzdorf-Sachsenmühle-Engelhardsberg-Oswaldhöhle-Ebs.
44 km / 1200 (Sigma)hm.

Wie erwartet waren sehr sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs, vor allem an der Oswaldhöhle. Bis auf verständnislose Blicke und Kommentare gab's aber keine Probleme.


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meine Tour heute:
> Ebs.-Judenfriedhof-Kirschenweg-Wannbach-Wichsenstein-Rötelfels-Moggast-Leutzdorf-Sachsenmühle-Engelhardsberg-Oswaldhöhle-Ebs.
> 44 km / 1200 (Sigma)hm.
> 
> Wie erwartet waren sehr sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs, vor allem an der Oswaldhöhle. Bis auf verständnislose Blicke und Kommentare gab's aber keine Probleme.


----------



## ragazza (14. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na roland, wird scho wieder,fahrn mir am dienstag burggailenreuth(treppentrail), bin auch gerade erst zurück von roth, war heut mit  heimspieltruppe unterwegs,war total schön mal wieder die alte truppe zu treffen, hat uns gut gefallen. was hat den der bernd heut gemacht??? seinen kater auskuriert oder war er bei dir dabei. treffpkt u zeit machmer morgen aus
> gruss peter



Was hast du mit Roth zu tun ? Bist du etwa aus der Nachbarschaft ?
(allmächd,affamal genga die smailis wiedä)


----------



## ragazza (14. Oktober 2007)

War heut allein unterwegs,hab an einem Abhang bei Geyern an einem Ausichtspunkt den Nürnberger Fernsehturm sehen können,so klar war die Luft.Das sind Luftlinie ca 50km nach Schweinau.Super Tag.


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Was hast du mit Roth zu tun ? Bist du etwa aus der Nachbarschaft ?
> (allmächd,affamal genga die smailis wiedä)



ne,komm ned aus der gegend, aber bin, und hoffe, werd oft mit den nürnbergern Heimspiel bikern unterwegs gewesen. Und heut haben wir nch lnger pause mal wieder ne super lustige tour zusammen gmacht Richtung spalt , pflugsmühle usw.
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2007)

@schosch
wie war flugschein???
hoff noch alles dran an dir


----------



## macmount (14. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Mietzekatze war schon besiegt. Musste heute aber mal wieder einen  family day einlegen!
> @ Roland und Jochen: Wann baumern unser Discolichder zam? Wardmer bis die Lambn do sin odder?



häi bännnd - iä wädd doch ned a fooorrodbäloichdung baua wölln???   - donn könnäd mä ya mol a nochdfoäd machn  - iich woä nämlich zä vaul miä aa lambm zä baua und hob mä irgändwann voor aan yoor aana gkaafd die schöö häll iss 

@alla
abbrobos hälm - wos haldeddä denn vo denn???


----------



## Schoschi (14. Oktober 2007)

Tach die Herren,
bin zurück ausm fernen Land. Fast heile, linker Daumen leicht verstaucht. Da hab ich nen stylischen Abgang von den Northshores fabriziert, und einmal vom Pedal gerutscht und mir den Haxen vergriesknattelt, nachdem das Rad weiter gerollt ist und ich dummerweise vorm Pedal abgerutscht bin. Aber nicht weiter schlimm denk ich. 
Aber es war der absolute Hammer, die Freeridestrecke ist ein Traum, schnell, eng, kurvig, gespickt mit kleinen Hupfern und Flow von oben bis unten. War der beste Trail den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Lässt sich auch mit relativ wenig Federweg saugut runterprügeln.
Hat heute leider nur zum kleinen Flugschein gereicht, hab mir eingebildet ich könnt mich an den 2m Drop ranarbeiten, waren aber fast nur auf der Freeride und Dualslalom. Haben leider kaum Actionfotos gemacht, stell mal demnächst was rein. Bin nur grad nicht daheim an meim PC.
Nächstes Jahr gehts mitm großen Radl runter, da machts bestimmt noch mehr Laune.............
Also bis die Tage..........muss weiter

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland und Jochen: Wann baumern unser Discolichder zam? Wardmer bis die Lambn do sin odder?



Was brauch ma denn jetzt noch alles ?? Schau mir das des Zeug bis ende der Wochn geht dann könn ma ja mal an NRide machen.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (14. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne,komm ned aus der gegend, aber bin, und hoffe, werd oft mit den nürnbergern Heimspiel bikern unterwegs gewesen. Und heut haben wir nch lnger pause mal wieder ne super lustige tour zusammen gmacht Richtung spalt , pflugsmühle usw.
> gruss peter



Pflugsmühle liegt ja schon auf meiner Sonntagmorgenrennradtour.Ist ja quasi vor der Haustür.Habt ihr lang aufs Getränk warten müssen oder gings unter 40 Minuten ?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> häi bännnd - iä wädd doch ned a fooorrodbäloichdung baua wölln???   - donn könnäd mä ya mol a nochdfoäd machn  - iich woä nämlich zä vaul miä aa lambm zä baua und hob mä irgändwann voor aan yoor aana gkaafd die schöö häll iss
> 
> @alla
> abbrobos hälm - wos haldeddä denn vo denn???



Wos hosd noch für a Funzl?? Wall unsere sin richdigä Gerädä! Ned dasd dann nedamol mehr mergsd ob dei Funzl ei odder aus is!!  Ich hob meine ja scho seid zwa Johr. Wall wensd vom Licht wos vergleichbores hom willsd musd scho der Firma Lubine a boor hunderd Euronen zukomma lossn


----------



## macmount (15. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos hosd noch für a Funzl?? Wall unsere sin richdigä Gerädä! Ned dasd dann nedamol mehr mergsd ob dei Funzl ei odder aus is!!  Ich hob meine ja scho seid zwa Johr. Wall wensd vom Licht wos vergleichbores hom willsd musd scho der Firma Lubine a boor hunderd Euronen zukomma lossn



iich hob so aa glaana dsäldladdärn - di hasd wilma mid nochnooma lubine - viellaichd kennsd die ja aa
und woos hosd du füä a kürbissloichdn??

ya bluud voo dä kadds - edsä sän bai miä die schmailis wech


----------



## blacksurf (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Metzi von Gesternâ¦
Schee wars mal wieder!


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @ Metzi von Gestern
> Schee wars mal wieder!



geniales bild, dochned alles gelöscht 
ja war wieder mal schö, wann seid ihr denn heimgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2007)

@roland
morgen um 15.15uhr rothenbühlparkpl., mach mer ne kurztour nach burggailenreuth, bist dabei??
gruss peter


----------



## blacksurf (15. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> geniales bild, dochned alles gelöscht
> ja war wieder mal schö, wann seid ihr denn heimgekommen?




nö hab alles wieder  
dank guter softer Ware und meinem Liebsten 
Sind so um 18.30 eingetrudelt sind ab Eibach nachhause geradelt


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @ Metzi von Gestern
> Schee wars mal wieder!



Na Peter hast wohl Geschmack daran gefunden wenn der Schwerpunkt nach vorne wandert (Stichwort Schloßruine!)


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na Peter hast wohl Geschmack daran gefunden wenn der Schwerpunkt nach vorne wandert (Stichwort Schloßruine!)



oh du zipfelgsicht 
des war der mit den freak tanzt.
nächste wochend, müss mer fei wieder zusamma fahrn gelle, ober am sonntach, weil samstag ,wenns wetter passt muss ich triatleten guiden in der fränkischen.


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2007)

hast der des video angschaut (schlossberg)


----------



## macmount (15. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast der des video angschaut (schlossberg)



iich hob gedochd däss iss gemain - ää gehaim??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

da schleppt man sich nach dem harten Bikewochenende am Montag auf die Arbeit und geht anschließend mit den Arbeitskollegen auf Frühschoppen um Vergessen zu suchen und dann trifft man auch noch den Jochen und den Roland, naja, nicht verwunderlich, Frühschoppen war ja auch in Leutenbach... 
Dann stellt sich heraus dass der Roli die ganzen Kollegen aus seiner Jugendzeit noch kennt................Schluss mit der Anonymität...........!

Naja, anbei mal 2 Bildchen vom Goaßkupf. Bild 1 zeigt den Shore den ich nicht mehr ganz derbremst hab und in die Stauden gerauscht bin, demzufolge der lädierte Daumen. Zum Glück bin ich Rechtshänder sonst hätt ich heut auch noch Hilfe gebraucht um meine Maß zu leeren. 
Bild 2 der kleine Flugschein. Die lumpigen Drops schauen von oben saumäßig hoch aus.........von unten voll pillepalle........naja, nächstes Jahr mit meim Bigbike wird alles besser...... 
Das wars dieses Jahr vom Biken, ab jetzt nur noch Enduro in der Fränkischen..........und schließlich kommt ja jetzt die Skisaison..........


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da schleppt man sich nach dem harten Bikewochenende am Montag auf die Arbeit und geht anschließend mit den Arbeitskollegen auf Frühschoppen um Vergessen zu suchen und dann trifft man auch noch den Jochen und den Roland, naja, nicht verwunderlich, Frühschoppen war ja auch in Leutenbach...
> Dann stellt sich heraus dass der Roli die ganzen Kollegen aus seiner Jugendzeit noch kennt................Schluss mit der Anonymität...........!
> ...



Waren alles Kollegen aus meiner Siemenszeit. Wann bist du gestern gegangen ? Habe wie jedes Jahr den Absprung nicht geschafft und bin versumpft. Ich habe mir heute morgen um 2.00 Uhr noch mal alles duch den Kopf gehen lassen. Dem entsprechend sehe ich auch aus.

@Peter wird heute leider nichts mit fahren. Ich habe leichte bis mittelschwere Anlaufschwierigkeiten und ne Menge Arbeit. 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren alles Kollegen aus meiner Siemenszeit. Wann bist du gestern gegangen ? Habe wie jedes Jahr den Absprung nicht geschafft und bin versumpft. Ich habe mir heute morgen um 2.00 Uhr noch mal alles duch den Kopf gehen lassen. Dem entsprechend sehe ich auch aus.
> 
> @Peter wird heute leider nichts mit fahren. Ich habe leichte bis mittelschwere Anlaufschwierigkeiten und ne Menge Arbeit.
> 
> Roland



Bsuffn isser!!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2007)

keine Ahnung wann das war, es war noch hell.............immer des Gaaßmoßensaufen.............bin dann gleich ins Bett..........heut auf Arbeit war ich dementsprechend schwelg..........muss heut mal weng Schlaf nachholen...........


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2007)

@ Roland: Habe heute mit Peter deinen Treppentrail in Burgailenreuth entjungfert!! Komplett durchgefahren! 

Hob für dich a subber Gabl enddeggd damid du a nunder kummsd! 
Guggsd du hier: LINK


----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2007)

@Saddamchen: Damit ist nicht zu spaßen, der hat bestimmt immer noch sein Qualm, der bringts fertig und baut das Ding wirklich in sei Radl nei..............ggg


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland: Habe heute mit Peter deinen Treppentrail in Burgailenreuth entjungfert!! Komplett durchgefahren!
> 
> Hob für dich a subber Gabl enddeggd damid du a nunder kummsd!
> Guggsd du hier: LINK



Bin heut Nacht a gfoan ned Fohrrod sondern Karusell.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2007)

Da passen dann 4 Laufräder auf einmal nei...............d.h. extremen Grip auf der Vorderachse................


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da passen dann 4 Laufräder auf einmal nei...............d.h. extremen Grip auf der Vorderachse................



Subber Idee!!     So hobbis nu gorned gsegn!!!!


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2007)

ja ja , gforn isser wie a grosser der bernd, wird immer besser 
hat gut spass gemacht heut den treppentrail runter nach muggendorf isser vor zwei monaten noch runderstolpert, aber heut komlett locker bis zur strasse durch, alle achtung, weider so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

schon was für Sonntag vor?
Gestern auf der Kerwa hamma ausgmacht das am Sonntag umma 9 Uhr ab Leutenbach gestartet wird, weil 2 neue mitkommen wollen.
Geplant ist Kirschenanlage-Hundshaupten-Schweinthal-Schlehenmühle-Wichsenstein und dann mal sehen. 
Also nix dramatisches.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## macmount (16. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> schon was für Sonntag vor?
> Gestern auf der Kerwa hamma ausgmacht das am Sonntag umma 9 Uhr ab Leutenbach gestartet wird, weil 2 neue mitkommen wollen.
> ...



lusd häddi schoo - obbä bin am sunndoch am höllärn - hoffendlich saufi ned ob; guggsd du: http://www.muehlbachquellhoehle.de/

@Roland: iich hob di grod im indänedd enddeggd:


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> schon was für Sonntag vor?
> Gestern auf der Kerwa hamma ausgmacht das am Sonntag umma 9 Uhr ab Leutenbach gestartet wird, weil 2 neue mitkommen wollen.
> ...



Scho amol de Wedderberichd für Sunndoch ogschaud? Vormiddochs -1 Grod!!
Also 9na is fei dan orch!! Endweder is alles sachnos odder sugor nu aweng a Eis droh! Zwa drei schöna Abfohrdn sollerdn obber drozem dabei sa odder?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> schon was für Sonntag vor?
> Gestern auf der Kerwa hamma ausgmacht das am Sonntag umma 9 Uhr ab Leutenbach gestartet wird, weil 2 neue mitkommen wollen.
> ...



Wer sinn nan die zwa neua ?
Am Sunndoch fori auf alla Fäll mit. Hoffentlich is schö kolt do konn i mei neua Hosn brobiern. As Roggi Bubala wed so früh noni döffn ned das sei Bibi festfriert.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> lusd häddi schoo - obbä bin am sunndoch am höllärn - hoffendlich saufi ned ob; guggsd du: http://www.muehlbachquellhoehle.de/
> 
> @Roland: iich hob di grod im indänedd enddeggd:


Des is fei auf jeden Fall foaboa nemmst halt Gummistifl mit Klickies dann gehts scho. 



Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Scho amol de Wedderberichd für Sunndoch ogschaud? Vormiddochs -1 Grod!!
> Also 9na is fei dan orch!! Endweder is alles sachnos odder sugor nu aweng a Eis droh! Zwa drei schöna Abfohrdn sollerdn obber drozem dabei sa odder?



Do is doch a schöna Abfoat dabei. Vo Wolknsta runder hots di as letzta mol doch nein Gebüsch neigwichst do schaust halt das des mol rumkummst und scho host a schöna Abfoat. 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wer sinn nan die zwa neua ?
> Am Sunndoch fori auf alla Fäll mit. Hoffentlich is schö kolt do konn i mei neua Hosn brobiern. As Roggi Bubala wed so früh noni döffn ned das sei Bibi festfriert.
> 
> Roland


Es könnerd obber a mei Faust auf deiner grumma Nosn festfriern!!


----------



## kubikjch (17. Oktober 2007)

Senn mir Weddafrösch oder Maundainbiker?

Scheiß nei, am sundoch werd gfoan.

dann müssn halt die longa underhosn langsam ausbaggt wern


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Senn mir Weddafrösch oder Maundainbiker?
> 
> Scheiß nei, am sundoch werd gfoan.
> 
> dann müssn halt die longa underhosn langsam ausbaggt wern



Schönen Gruss von deiner Frau Sie lässt fragen ob du nichts zu arbeiten hast.

Sitzt mir gerade gegenüber.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

So es ist 15.15 werd mal prbieren ob ich die Staffel schaffe.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (17. Oktober 2007)

nauf oder runter


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2007)

a paar fotos von gestern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> nauf oder runter



runter !!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> a paar fotos von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn!!!   WADE SIMMONS IN DER FRÄNKISCHEN!!!  
Und Peter hats festgehalten!!!!  

Wade hat sogar den Peter fotografiert!!! 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (17. Oktober 2007)

PFFFFFFFFFFFF!
Kinderkacke!

Geht ja alles gerade runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!!   WADE SIMMONS IN DER FRÄNKISCHEN!!!
> Und Peter hats festgehalten!!!!
> 
> Wade hat sogar den Peter fotografiert!!!



Hey Wade Saddamchen,  

da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen oder? Wo hast du die Bilder her warst du mit der Vorschule unterwegs alter Treppengängster. So gerade Treppen sind schon sauschwierig. Ich könnte das nicht !!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFF!
> Kinderkacke!
> 
> Geht ja alles gerade runter



Selbst Stevie Wonder erkennt auf dem ersten Bild die Kurve!!!  
Auch das nicht unerhebliche Gefälle wird dir das Blut in deinen jämmerlichen Adern gefrieren lassen!!!! 
Werde still in mich hineinlachen, wenn bei deinem jämmerlichen Versuch dort das Fusion im Wald zerschellt!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Wade Saddamchen,
> 
> Ich könnte das nicht !!



Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

Bin mit dem Jochen schon die hälfte der Stecke gefahren. Muss sagen unsere Fusions hatten keine Probleme damit. Aber klar für dich sind das fast unlösbare Hindernisse.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Jochen schon die hälfte der Stecke gefahren. Muss sagen unsere Fusions hatten keine Probleme damit. Aber klar für dich sind das fast unlösbare Hindernisse.
> 
> Roland


Wahrscheinlich immer zwischen den Treppen oder? Wäre dann ziemlich die Hälfte!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2007)

Auf Bild eins der Abschnitt ist nicht schlecht schön steil  und eine Kurve drin bin das ganze mal abgeschritten leider nur mit Hund nicht mit Fusion.
Aber wenn du das gefahren bist kann Stevie Wonder das auch.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf Bild eins der Abschnitt ist nicht schlecht schön steil  und eine Kurve drin bin das ganze mal abgeschritten leider nur mit Hund nicht mit Fusion.
> Aber wenn du das gefahren bist kann Stevie Wonder das auch.
> 
> Roland


Da hast recht!! 
Der macht die Augen zu und durch!


----------



## macmount (17. Oktober 2007)

ain gschdraid weechä oiä booä dräbbn - do rudschi doch auf aanä oäschbaggn nundä


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> ain gschdraid weechä oiä booä dräbbn - do rudschi doch auf aanä oäschbaggn nundä



Des konn scho sa wenns di no brelld !


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> ain gschdraid weechä oiä booä dräbbn - do rudschi doch auf aanä oäschbaggn nundä



mensch wolfgang, schreib endlich mal normal, dei fränkisch kann ja nedamal a franke lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch wolfgang, schreib endlich mal normal, dei fränkisch kann ja nedamal a franke lesen



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele



Welche Seele??


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Welche Seele??



Meine Engelsseele.


----------



## macmount (18. Oktober 2007)

dess iss doch normaal - (sch... denn sods koo i gooä ned vä unschdaldn)


----------



## macmount (18. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des konn scho sa wenns di no brelld !


drum hobbi ya aa gschochd rudschn - in nicht fränggisch: darum habe ich ja auch gesagt schlittern - (denn wer lesen kann ist immer klar im vorteil)
jawoll - solli dänn edsäd immä aa übäsedsung miidliefern - (soll ich ab jetzt immer eine translation beifügen)
ya bluud vo dä kads - (do fälld mä kaa gschaide übäsedsung ai)
no donn bis nochäd
iich koo ya a bissla fränggisch foor runnawäis schraim


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr üblichen Verdächtigen.

Komme gerade vom verbotenen Berg bei Sonnenschein losgefahren natürlich kurz angezogen . Und dann im schönsten Regenschauer abwärts saukalt sowas. Aber kein Schwein war dort oben sowas passiert auch ganz selten. Felsen und Treppen super zu fahren.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr üblichen Verdächtigen.
> 
> Komme gerade vom verbotenen Berg bei Sonnenschein losgefahren natürlich kurz angezogen . Und dann im schönsten Regenschauer abwärts saukalt sowas. Aber kein Schwein war dort oben sowas passiert auch ganz selten. Felsen und Treppen super zu fahren.
> 
> Roland



psst!!!


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2007)

wie waren die waldwege, nass und matschig


----------



## macmount (18. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr üblichen Verdächtigen.
> 
> Komme gerade vom verbotenen Berg bei Sonnenschein losgefahren natürlich kurz angezogen . Und dann im schönsten Regenschauer abwärts saukalt sowas. Aber kein Schwein war dort oben sowas passiert auch ganz selten. Felsen und Treppen super zu fahren.
> 
> Roland



wos füä välsn - is doch eh blos nu alles gschoddäd - bald wäds gedeäd wänn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie waren die waldwege, nass und matschig



Richtig schön voll Laub, nass und glitschig wenn Wurzeln oder Steine drunter sind, also angepasste Geschwindigkeit.  Hab also nicht mein Hinterrad sondern mein Vorderrad blockieren lassen.  

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2007)

Oh mann, ich hob allawall ka Zeit für a Tour, des WE bin i a widder net doo...........des ist zum heuln............


----------



## macmount (18. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich hob allawall ka Zeit für a Tour, des WE bin i a widder net doo...........des ist zum heuln............



mussd scho widdä küäbiss väkaafm - sai ned draurich - däfüä woäsd doch ständich om oko (neid!) dess wäd scho widdä - iich ko den sunndooch aa ned fooän - iich hob zwoä voä am samsdooch - obbä do griichi glaabi vo mainä rechiirung aana aufm deggl- no ja mol sääng viellaichd lässd si ya doch wos machn


----------



## macmount (18. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch wolfgang, schreib endlich mal normal, dei fränkisch kann ja nedamal a franke lesen



no wenigsdns dä bänd väschdeed mi  

guds nächdla füä hoid 

schlofds gud iä üblichn vädächdichn
sdäi djund änd skäri träils
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> no wenigsdns dä bänd väschdeed mi
> 
> guds nächdla füä hoid
> 
> ...



Muss hald immer ärschd 5 Weizn saufn! Dann konnis scho lesn!


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muss hald immer ärschd 5 Weizn saufn! Dann konnis scho lesn!



scho widdä a grund meä zäm saufm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2007)

hat morgen jemand zeit und lust zum biken, wenns ned pisst, und auch  ned zu lang, so ca vom 10.30 -14.00 oder so., wenn ja , dann bescheid sagn
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat morgen jemand zeit und lust zum biken, wenns ned pisst, und auch  ned zu lang, so ca vom 10.30 -14.00 oder so., wenn ja , dann bescheid sagn
> gruss peter



Komme gerade von einer Kurztour zurück ist recht rutschig aber lustig zum fahren. Hätte morgen schon Lust aber ich weis nicht ob ich fertig werde bis 10.30. Ich muss meinen Dieselfilter wechseln und sonst noch einige Kleinigkeiten.
Auserdem müsste ich mal auf deinem Freak probesitzen das ist doch Grösse M oder? Ich ruf dich morgen mal kurz an ob ich zeitlich hinkomme.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2007)

wills dir jetzt anu a freak kaufn


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2007)

ich weis nur nicht S oder M
muss jetzt leider fort.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2007)

Hey Roland, du hast doch ein Whipi! Wieso dann noch ein Freak? Die sind doch fast gleich...........


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, du hast doch ein Whipi! Wieso dann noch ein Freak? Die sind doch fast gleich...........



aber nur fast


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber nur fast


Der spinnt der Roth!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2007)

hey bernd, was machst, fährst samstag oder sonntag?? oder gar ned. ich will samstag, soll wetter besser sen als sontag, wenns aber da  a passt , fohr ich sonntag auch mit. morgen bloss aweng spielen, spitzkehren und muschwlq. -adlersta usw


----------



## ragazza (19. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich weis nur nicht S oder M
> muss jetzt leider fort.
> 
> Roland



Ich hätt da im Mai ein sagenhaftes Cannondale abzugeben......
Wär des nix für dich? A Fusion hast doch scho...........

Des mit S und M ist so ein Ding,weiss auch nicht recht.Wie gross bist du denn Roland ?


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2007)

hä will dä roland aan foorrodlodn aufmachn - dä hod doch aa bloss zwa füüs zäm dredn - 
@roland - wennsd zävill gäld übrich hosd - ich meld mich aa on! ich hädd gänn des scott gämblä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich hätt da im Mai ein sagenhaftes Cannondale abzugeben......
> Wär des nix für dich? A Fusion hast doch scho...........
> 
> Des mit S und M ist so ein Ding,weiss auch nicht recht.Wie gross bist du denn Roland ?



es gibbd mancha die stenn auf  SM


----------



## ragazza (19. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> es gibbd mancha die stenn auf  SM



Manche zahlen sogar dafür...


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat morgen jemand zeit und lust zum biken, wenns ned pisst, und auch  ned zu lang, so ca vom 10.30 -14.00 oder so., wenn ja , dann bescheid sagn
> gruss peter


Hey Peter,
kann morgen leider nicht! Ich dachte du must guiden??

@ all: Geht jetzt Sonntag was? Bin auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> kann morgen leider nicht! Ich dachte du must guiden??
> 
> @ all: Geht jetzt Sonntag was? Bin auf jedenfall dabei!



die ham abgesagt


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich hätt da im Mai ein sagenhaftes Cannondale abzugeben......
> Wär des nix für dich? A Fusion hast doch scho...........
> 
> Des mit S und M ist so ein Ding,weiss auch nicht recht.Wie gross bist du denn Roland ?



173 cm normalerweise M aber ich will was kleines um schnell mal absteigen zu können.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat morgen jemand zeit und lust zum biken, wenns ned pisst, und auch  ned zu lang, so ca vom 10.30 -14.00 oder so., wenn ja , dann bescheid sagn
> gruss peter



Schaffs zeitlich leider nicht.

Roland


----------



## macmount (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 173 cm normalerweise M aber ich will was kleines um schnell mal absteigen zu können.
> 
> Roland



nu schnällä obschdaing? du schdaichsd doch eh immä rächd schnäll ob   

etz amol ohne flachs willst wirklich nu a freak kaafm?? Bist so vo vjuschn begaisdärd. Dai scodd is doch aa ned schlechd


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> kann morgen leider nicht! Ich dachte du must guiden??
> 
> @ all: Geht jetzt Sonntag was? Bin auf jedenfall dabei!



9.00 Uhr Bank vor der Kirche. *Zigst halt wos longs oh wast scho wecha dein Bibi.*
Frauenhöhle, Wichsentein, Morschreuth, Trail nach Wolkenstein, Trail zur Thoosmühle. Reisberg, Leutenstadt.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey Roland, ich würd an deiner Stelle mal bei deim Whipi einen kürzeren Vorbau dranbauen. Wall du host scho an ziemlich Langen, ober zum Freereiden brauchst eher an Kurzen(!) Dann wirkt dein Bike viel handlicher.........lang ist net immer gut..........kurz und flink wie ein Wiesel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, ich würd an deiner Stelle mal bei deim Whipi einen kürzeren Vorbau dranbauen. Wall du host scho an ziemlich Langen, ober zum Freereiden brauchst eher an Kurzen(!) Dann wirkt dein Bike viel handlicher.........lang ist net immer gut..........kurz und flink wie ein Wiesel.......



Ja ha  da hast scho recht ich hab an ziemlich lagen                Vorbau !!! Gar nicht gewußt das man das so sieht in diesen Freeridehosen. Hab mir gerade vom Artur einen kurzen Vorbau geholt und schon eingebaut. Muss heute Nachmittag mal kurz testen.

Roland


----------



## macmount (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ha  da hast scho recht ich hab an ziemlich lagen                Vorbau !!! Gar nicht gewußt das man das so sieht in diesen Freeridehosen. Hab mir gerade vom Artur einen kurzen Vorbau geholt und schon eingebaut. Muss heute Nachmittag mal kurz testen.
> 
> Roland



wie jetz dä arduur hod an kurzn voorbau - und edsäla hosdn du und bai diä undä dainä friiraidhosn aigebaud?? sachn gibbs - iich glaab iich muss mol a wöddla mid dainä fraa redn!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Servus Peter,

fährst morgen auch mit ??

Roland


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> fährst morgen auch mit ??
> 
> Roland



war heut scho, war zwar schön vom wetter her, aber saukalter wind, und des war um ca 11 uhr. um 9.oo uhr in der früh ahts dann morgen warscheinlich 4grad weniger, und 6 minus 4 sind dann zwei grad. endscheid ich morgen früh ob ich mitfahr, kommt aufs wetter an, lust hab ich scho, aber 9.00 iss aweng arg bald.
wegen der freakgrosse, meins ist M, hab damals in S getestet, war aber ziemlich kurz gehalten und mir zu eng in spitzkehren mit den oberrohr, bei wen willst den kaufen??


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr üblichen Verdächtigen.

Wie siehts aus mit morgen.

Treffpunkt umma neuna bei der Kerng in Leutnboch.

Geplant ist Eggloffstein-Frauenhöhle-Mostviel-Wichsenstein- und dann mal sehen.

Ciao

Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> kann morgen leider nicht! Ich dachte du must guiden??
> 
> @ all: Geht jetzt Sonntag was? Bin auf jedenfall dabei!



9.00 Uhr Bank vor der Kirche. *Zigst halt wos longs oh wast scho wecha dein Bibi.*
Frauenhöhle, Wichsentein, Morschreuth, Trail nach Wolkenstein, Trail zur Thoosmühle. Reisberg, Leutenstadt.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> war heut scho, war zwar schön vom wetter her, aber saukalter wind, und des war um ca 11 uhr. um 9.oo uhr in der früh ahts dann morgen warscheinlich 4grad weniger, und 6 minus 4 sind dann zwei grad. endscheid ich morgen früh ob ich mitfahr, kommt aufs wetter an, lust hab ich scho, aber 9.00 iss aweng arg bald.
> wegen der freakgrosse, meins ist M, hab damals in S getestet, war aber ziemlich kurz gehalten und mir zu eng in spitzkehren mit den oberrohr, bei wen willst den kaufen??



Bei mein alten Freund Artur.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr üblichen Verdächtigen.
> 
> Treffpunkt umma neuna bei der Kerng in Leutnboch.



Teffpunkt umma neuna bei dem Benkl bei der Kerng in Leutnboch.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Teffpunkt umma neuna bei dem Benkl bei der Kerng in Leutnboch.



Is gebongt!! Bringd aner an Glühwein mid?

Wie wärs uma 9:30 fürn Bedär und mich?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 173 cm normalerweise M aber ich will was kleines um schnell mal absteigen zu können.
> 
> Roland



Wie wärs mit nem BMX?


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2007)

da gehn sie ned drauf ei die zwa leutenbacher, mit 9.30. falls ich mitfohr, bring ich mal den deuter rucksack mit, kannst mal an guckn. aber die wettervoraussicht


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2007)

@ roland
und mit dein wiphie, stellst des dann a zu deinen anderen zwa kisten, oder haust des naus


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> da gehn sie ned drauf ei die zwa leutenbacher, mit 9.30. falls ich mitfohr, bring ich mal den deuter rucksack mit, kannst mal an guckn. aber die wettervoraussicht



Wenns morg früh ******* is machi hald am Nachmidoch a Dur wenns dann basd!
Wos isn etz mid euch Leudenbacher? Is 9:30 a Ok??


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2007)

neuner hat´s ghaasn.

ein mann ein wort


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> neuner hat´s ghaasn.
> 
> ein mann ein wort



Du willsd doch blos dei Schäuferla ned verbassn!!  
Na dann hald uma neuna!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du willsd doch blos dei Schäuferla ned verbassn!!
> Na dann hald uma neuna!



Uma halba zehna is a ned wärma wie um neuna. Ziech da wos gscheids oh und nem wos zum wechseln mit.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ roland
> und mit dein wiphie, stellst des dann a zu deinen anderen zwa kisten, oder haust des naus



Des Whipi wer ich nie verkafn oba ich wea mi vo an oda zwa annan trenna.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem BMX?



Wie wärs mit ana auf da Goschn 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ana auf da Goschn
> 
> Roland


Von wem??


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 173 cm normalerweise M aber ich will was kleines um schnell mal absteigen zu können.
> 
> Roland




Also ich hob mer mei Rod zum fohrn kafft und ned zum absteign du Haubndaucher!!  
Des stelli mer wizig im Rodlodn vor!::
*Verkäufer: *Für welchen Bereich soll denn ihr neues Rad geeignet sein ? CC? Marathon? All Mountain bzw Tourer oder vielleicht doch Richtung Freeride oder Enduro??

*Roland:* Hä? Wos willsd du von mir? I versteh blos Bohnhof du Depp!! Ich brauch ans zum schnell absteign du Maulaff!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Von wem??



Von mir !!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich hob mer mei Rod zum fohrn kafft und ned zum absteign du Haubndaucher!!
> Des stelli mer wizig im Rodlodn vor!::
> *Verkäufer: *Für welchen Bereich soll denn ihr neues Rad geeignet sein ? CC? Marathon? All Mountain bzw Tourer oder vielleicht doch Richtung Freeride oder Enduro??
> 
> *Roland:* Hä? Wos willsd du von mir? I versteh blos Bohnhof du Depp!! Ich brauch ans zum schnell absteign du Maulaff!!!



Wos söll ma auf so a gschmarr andwordn. 
Lech di nei dein Bed dasd moing ned verschläfsd. Weil du was ja neuna ned halbazehna.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2007)

häst gleich auf mich ghört und a gscheits rad kaaft(a freak)

aber na, jetzt mußt dir halt a des gschmarr onhörn.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> häst gleich auf mich ghört und a gscheits rad kaaft(a freak)
> 
> aber na, jetzt mußt dir halt a des gschmarr onhörn.



Ich hob doch a gscheids Whipi. Mir fellt halt nu a Endurotourerallmountainccrennrad.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Bin eh gschbannt wie da Wade moing die Frauenhöhle nundafeat.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob doch a gscheids Whipi. Mir fellt halt nu a Endurotourerallmountainccrennrad.
> 
> Roland


Ha du brauchsd a Endurotourerallmountainccrennrad? 
ICh hob gmand du willsd wos zum schnell absteign??  
Kaff  hald dem Ragazza seins. Do kommer schnell absteign!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin eh gschbannt wie da Wade moing die Frauenhöhle nundafeat.
> 
> Roland


Wie eine Elfe!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie eine Elfe!!!!



Du werst wie a Elfn fliegn (runterflieng).


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie eine Elfe!!!!



Des haast Elefant


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

es pisst, da fahr ich ned mit, euch viel spass


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

Hab gerade mit Hr. Kubik gesprochen wir fahren auf jeden Fall. Aber 9.15 Uhr

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> neuner hat´s ghaasn.
> 
> ein mann ein wort



wer is jetzt mann


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> es pisst, da fahr ich ned mit, euch viel spass



Was,bei euch regnets nur? Ihr Glücklichen.Ich wohn hier auf schlappen 395 üNN
und ES SCHNEIT !! Die Berge aussenrum seh ich gar nicht!

@Roland .Muss mich ja zur Zeit auch viel mit Rahmengrössen etc. herumschlagen.Ich bin 174cm und tendiere auch zum S-Rahmen.Hab am Mittwoch mal zum Spass ein Cube-Stereo in 16" probegefahren,fühlte mich sofort wohl drauf.Du wirst wohl denk ich so schnell keinen Marathon oder lange CC-Touren fahren wollen.Und wenn dann geht das auch mit nem S.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit Hr. Kubik gesprochen wir fahren auf jeden Fall. Aber 9.15 Uhr
> 
> Roland


Sehr vernünftig 15 Minuten später loszufahren!!


----------



## Schoschi (21. Oktober 2007)

Wie kann man bei dem Wetter nur fahren....????? Des sin halt echte Friireida.....


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei dem Wetter nur fahren....????? Des sin halt echte Friireida.....


Wassertropfen treffen auf Wasserköpf!! Des basd scho zam!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei dem Wetter nur fahren....????? Des sin halt echte Friireida.....



39 KM 1030 HM
Kleiner Bericht später jetzt erst mal Hunger.


----------



## Schoschi (21. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wassertropfen treffen auf Wasserköpf!! Des basd scho zam!



 

und wenn se wos sagen is a loß a Geblubber.......


----------



## kubikjch (21. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer is jetzt mann




Der Roland und ich halt 

nachdem ihr ja alle bei der mutti under der bettdecken glegn seit, ham  wir a schöne Rundn übern Rödelfels gedreht.
Über Schneefall und Regn war alles dabei, aber man hat alles fahrn könna und geil wars trotzdem


----------



## kubikjch (21. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wassertropfen treffen auf Wasserköpf!! Des basd scho zam!



Mir scho klor, fürs posen war des heut ka wetter   

ich waas a net, ob des des kanadische Glump ausghalten hätt.

Aber mir ham nu dei Spuren aufm Wolkenstein Trail gfunna, Sauba sog i


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

alle achtung, bei den sauwetter ne tour zu fahren, aber bei mutti waren wir (bernd und ich) ned den ganzen tag, sind gerade von der retternkanzel zurück und haben schnell mal die schlusselstelle geknackt, ich ja schon lange aber was soll ich jetzt sagen, der bernd auch, und das mer ned denkt des war zufall, hat er es a zweites mal anoch gemacht. hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

Also a kurzer Bericht. Es war gut das Ihr zuhause geblieben seit denn das war ein Wetter das nur Fusions beherrschen.
Erst mal hoch zur Kirschenanlage und dort der erste Schnee dieses Jahr die Fusions fühlten sich Pudelwohl wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.





 Dann weiter zur Frauenhöhle die wir fehlerfrei abfuhren. Natürlich nicht die Peter Metz Kehre die hat noch kein anderer gefahren. Das Bild zeigt die Steinstufen.




Eingang zur Frauenhöhle.




Dann runter nach Mostviel und über den Wanderweg nach Schlehenmühle. Links in den Wald und die Steigungen nach Wichsenstein. Alle drei Steigungen im Wald gemeistert dank neuer Maxxis 2,5 Minion. Wichsenstein weiter zum Rödelfelsen dort erst mal Pause gemacht.




Schöner Herbstwald.




Der Downhill nach Wolkenstein war dank Laub und Nässe super zu fahren richtig schön rutschig man musste schon schauen wo man hinfährt vor allem das Stück am Abgrund.
In Wolkenstein dann den Trail Richtung Thoosmühle will uns ja nicht loben aber die Schlüsselstelle sind wir spitzenmässig gefahren. 




Dann weiter nach Urspring und Unterzaunsbach. Jetzt Uphill Richtung Hetzeldorf wo wir den Highligt unserer Tour sahen ca. 50-60 Jähriger nackter Frauenarsch der schon von den Jahren gezeichnet war. Wir grüssten schön und fuhren vorbei. Schon der zweite heuer. Ach wären sie doch mal 20 oder so.
Ab Hetzeldorf auf den Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg und runter nach Leutenbach. 
War eine super Tour heute durch das Wetter war man ständig gefordert aufzupassen wo man hinfährt. Es hat kurz genieselt und dann in Wichsenstein geschneit aber sonst kein Problem die Kleidung machts.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

super fotos roland, wann bekommst den dei freak, mit welcher ausstattung,gabel ,dämpfer usw


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> super fotos roland, wann bekommst den dei freak, mit welcher ausstattung,gabel ,dämpfer usw



Mit der Ausstattung werd ich wahrscheinlich XT nehmen. Gabel veilleicht die Lyrik vom Whipi und dort ne Totem aber noch net sicher. Aber ich muss noch mal auf deinem probesitzen wei ich nicht weis S oder M genauen Liefertermin hab ich noch net da der Artur erst anfrägt was da ist.
Was hälst denn von einer Marz. 55 ATA oder ATA2

Roland


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2007)

@Jochen und Roland,ihr Fusionierten,respektable Tour für die Suppe heute.Hab heut Mittag erstmal den Inhalt meiner LX-Hinterradnabe nach unbrauchbarem Sand und Schlamm und brauchbaren 18 Kugeln sortiert,das ganze dann wieder zu ner brauchbaren Nabe zusammengezimmert und dann gabs kein Halten mehr.Zwei Stunden lang nach dem Motto "ich mags dreckig".Hab mir auch den Boden einer kleinen Holzbrücke mal mit der Nase ganz genau angesehen,ist aber nix passiert.Tolles Lotteriespiel wenn man nicht weiss wie die Wurzeln unterm Laub verlaufen.....Ein Tag für Männer eben!
  Kette rechts und ab


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> @Jochen und Roland,ihr Fusionierten,respektable Tour für die Suppe heute.Hab heut Mittag erstmal den Inhalt meiner LX-Hinterradnabe nach unbrauchbarem Sand und Schlamm und brauchbaren 18 Kugeln sortiert,das ganze dann wieder zu ner brauchbaren Nabe zusammengezimmert und dann gabs kein Halten mehr.Zwei Stunden lang nach dem Motto "ich mags dreckig".Hab mir auch den Boden einer kleinen Holzbrücke mal mit der Nase ganz genau angesehen,ist aber nix passiert.Tolles Lotteriespiel wenn man nicht weiss wie die Wurzeln unterm Laub verlaufen.....Ein Tag für Männer eben!
> Kette rechts und ab




da hast du recht Robert!! Das beste ist das Laub du weist nicht was drunter ist. Hoffentlich hast du keinen Spreisel auf der Nase.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da hast du recht Robert!! Das beste ist das Laub du weist nicht was drunter ist. Hoffentlich hast du keinen Spreisel auf der Nase.
> 
> Roland



Nee,nur Haare in der Nase


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit der Ausstattung werd ich wahrscheinlich XT nehmen. Gabel veilleicht die Lyrik vom Whipi und dort ne Totem aber noch net sicher. Aber ich muss noch mal auf deinem probesitzen wei ich nicht weis S oder M genauen Liefertermin hab ich noch net da der Artur erst anfrägt was da ist.
> Was hälst denn von einer Marz. 55 ATA oder ATA2
> 
> Roland



wegen der marz. keine ahnung, noch nie eine gehabt, dachte du bekommst ein gebrauchtes freak,willste dann des 08 mod als rahmenkitt oder komplettrad


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen der marz. keine ahnung, noch nie eine gehabt, dachte du bekommst ein gebrauchtes freak,willste dann des 08 mod als rahmenkitt oder komplettrad


Komplettrad aber der Artur baut mir noch die Teile an die ich haben will.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2007)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (21. Oktober 2007)

bei manche dauerts halt a weng länger


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mir scho klor, fürs posen war des heut ka wetter
> 
> ich waas a net, ob des des kanadische Glump ausghalten hätt.
> 
> Aber mir ham nu dei Spuren aufm Wolkenstein Trail gfunna, Sauba sog i



Des kanadische Glumb fährd im Momend überal no und nunder!!! 
Und des mid kurza Hosn ihr Warmduscher!!! 
Also die Schlüsslstelln an der KAnzel bei dem Sauwedder hod ja wohl nix mid posn zu du ihr Berchaufbremser!!   Bins übrigens zwa mol kombled von ganz Ohm ( inkl.Kurven) durchgfohrn ihr Waldwechakrobadn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komplettrad aber der Artur baut mir noch die Teile an die ich haben will.
> 
> Roland


Stützräder???


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und des mid kurza Hosn ihr Warmduscher!!!
> Waldwechakrobadn!!



Söllast da halt amol a longer kafn.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Söllast da halt amol a longer kafn.



Saggra!! Des is di Lösung!!


----------



## macmount (21. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Der Roland und ich halt
> 
> nachdem ihr ja alle bei der mutti under der bettdecken glegn seit, ham  wir a schöne Rundn übern Rödelfels gedreht.
> Über Schneefall und Regn war alles dabei, aber man hat alles fahrn könna und geil wars trotzdem



von weechä bedddeggn - iich hob hoid vo übäroll wassä khobd - vo oom (wassäfoll) vo undn (mühlbooch) - vo dä saidn und fasd nu in dä hoosn - mai woä des koid zäm schluss - goddsaidang hobi nu oo maim neobren gedochd - iich glaab beim foorodfoohrn kommä gooä ned so noss wän - 
obbä schöö woäs - aussehng dui zwoä wie a dräggsau - obbä des wäd in dä wanna scho widdä aufwaang
konni übrigens blos embfeeln - zur sälbsdfindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit der Ausstattung werd ich wahrscheinlich XT nehmen. Gabel veilleicht die Lyrik vom Whipi und dort ne Totem aber noch net sicher. Aber ich muss noch mal auf deinem probesitzen wei ich nicht weis S oder M genauen Liefertermin hab ich noch net da der Artur erst anfrägt was da ist.
> Was hälst denn von einer Marz. 55 ATA oder ATA2
> 
> Roland


Also S ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein . Da musst du wahrscheinlich den Sattel 40 cm ausfahren und hast dann eine größere Überhöhung als auf dem Rennrad.
Bergab mit Sattel drin bestimmt super handlich aber zum längeren Touren?????


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also S ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein . Da musst du wahrscheinlich den Sattel 40 cm ausfahren und hast dann eine größere Überhöhung als auf dem Rennrad.
> Bergab mit Sattel drin bestimmt super handlich aber zum längeren Touren?????



Muss mal auf dem Peter seinen probesitzen. Wäre schön wenn einer ein S hätte zum draufsetzen.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab meine neue Gabel gefunden.

Muss nur noch abklären ob die auch passt denke aber schon.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab meine neue Gabel gefunden.
> 
> Muss nur noch abklären ob die auch passt denke aber schon.
> 
> Roland



Die Wotan,aha ! Würde mir auch gefallen,allein der Gedanke daß das Herstellerwerk von mir aus mitm Rennrad zu erreichen ist klingt vertrauenswürdig,was anderes als das lmperialistische Übersee-Zeugs.Ist halt ein klein wenig fett auf den Rippen,aber die 200g mehr,was solls.Dafür soll die Absenkung ganz toll funktionieren.Und der Support bei Magura ist auch nicht schlecht,Schwaben halt.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Die Wotan,aha ! Würde mir auch gefallen,allein der Gedanke daß das Herstellerwerk von mir aus mitm Rennrad zu erreichen ist klingt vertrauenswürdig,was anderes als das lmperialistische Übersee-Zeugs.Ist halt ein klein wenig fett auf den Rippen,aber die 200g mehr,was solls.Dafür soll die Absenkung ganz toll funktionieren.Und der Support bei Magura ist auch nicht schlecht,Schwaben halt.


Seit wann hast du denn eine Ahnung von Federgabeln? Buahh Ha HahAh!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir jetzt mal die ganzen Gabeln angeschaut und die Wotan 2008 scheint mir die beste im Preis Leitungsverhältnis zu sein. Gewicht 200 g was solls ist ja für ein Enduro.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn eine Ahnung von Federgabeln? Buahh Ha HahAh!!



Wieso, hier gibts doch genug Leute die über Dinge reden, von denen Sie keine Ahnung haben.  

Schließlich gibts für so was Internet Foren


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also a kurzer Bericht. Es war gut das Ihr zuhause
> Eingang zur Frauenhöhle.
> 
> 
> ...



Is hald immer schlechd wenns dem Fodografen den Dampf naus haud!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is hald immer schlechd wenns dem Fodografen den Dampf naus haud!!



Des war die Reibung von unseren Reifen den Abhang nunder. Danach war alles trocken und es hatte dort 25 Grad.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab meine neue Gabel gefunden.
> 
> Muss nur noch abklären ob die auch passt denke aber schon.
> 
> Roland



Sag mal:Bist du nicht der Roland welcher immer sagte:" Echte Männer fahren Stahlfedern!!"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sag mal:Bist du nicht der Roland welcher immer sagte:" Echte Männer fahren Stahlfedern!!"?



Das sage ich immer noch aber das Freak wird ja mein Tourenenduro und da kann man ein wenig auf Komfort und Gewicht schauen.
Auserdem interessiert mich die Gabel wenn sie nichts taugt kommt sie halt wieder raus und was bewährtes rein. Aber die Test sind alle spitzenmässig.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das sage ich immer noch aber das Freak wird ja mein Tourenenduro und da kann man ein wenig auf Komfort und Gewicht schauen.
> Auserdem interessiert mich die Gabel wenn sie nichts taugt kommt sie halt wieder raus und was bewährtes rein. Aber die Test sind alle spitzenmässig.
> 
> Roland



A Meinung wi a Bolidigger! Mol so und am nächsdn Doch widder anders! Grod wis basd!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A Meinung wi a Bolidigger! Mol so und am nächsdn Doch widder anders! Grod wis basd!!



host du nix anders zu du als mir auf Geist zu geh !!!!
Wead Zeit dasd wida fortkummst in die weide Weld. Dann brauchst da nimma so vill Gedankn zu machn üba annan Leud Ihra Woa.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> host du nix anders zu du als mir auf Geist zu geh !!!!
> Wead Zeit dasd wida fortkummst in die weide Weld. Dann brauchst da nimma so vill Gedankn zu machn üba annan Leud Ihra Woa.
> 
> Roland


I will ja blos das der gud ged mein Hase!!


----------



## kubikjch (22. Oktober 2007)

Hey ihr 2 schnuckel,

wann baun mer die funzeln zam?


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn eine Ahnung von Federgabeln? Buahh Ha HahAh!!



Muss mich ja jetzt langsam aber sicher zwangsweise damit beschäftigen.


----------



## kubikjch (22. Oktober 2007)

unser roland veräußert grad das eine oder andere bike, wär da nix dabei für dich robert?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey ihr 2 schnuckel,
> 
> wann baun mer die funzeln zam?



Hob vorhin mit dem Verantwortlichen gred,

denk amol ende der Wochen werns Leuchtn aber ich soch danumol bescheid.


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> unser roland veräußert grad das eine oder andere bike, wär da nix dabei für dich robert?



Nee,sorry trifft alles nicht so recht meine Vorstellungen,weiss zwar noch nicht 100% was ich will,aber schon was ich nicht will.Alles klar?
Denke immer mehr es wird ein Eigenaufbau,als Rahmen kommen in engere Wahl

MTB Cycletech Opium 6 oder Opium 7 Flash
Cube Fritzz (der Rahmen ist günstig zu haben,das KPL-Bike auch)
Das neue 2008er Simplon Elvox EN3
Fusion Freak Team
Canyon Torque 9.0(gibts ja nur kpl und beim Versender,aber tolles P-L-Verhältnis)
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist das Lapierre Spicy 916,aber gibts nur kpl,und da gefallen mir manche Sachen nicht.
Alle Rahmen haben ein Problem gemeinsam,es ist schwer mal ein Exemplar Probe zu fahren.Teils kommen Sie erst noch auf den Markt oder werden vom Händler gar nicht im Sortiment geführt.
 Ich will halt ein Rad unter 14kg,weil ich ja nicht nur Treppen abstürzen will sondern vielleicht auch mal nen Marathon beenden will.Und meine Hausrunden hier sind wesentlich flacher als Eure zu Haus.
Aber eins ist klaras schönste an einem neuen Bike ist die Planung.Wie als Kind vor Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

Zuerst gehen die Smileys einfach nicht mehr rein,jetzt treten sie auch noch unaufgefordert in den Text.


----------



## macmount (22. Oktober 2007)

ned amol so schlächd vo dennän dschironesen - drai yohr oldn hälm gschrodded, aigschiggd, di hälfd vo aan noia gezolld - und hoid aan noia hälm grichd  









@Roland;Bänd;Jochn
wos baudä denn füä lambn? sin die wassädichd aa??


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nee,sorry trifft alles nicht so recht meine Vorstellungen,weiss zwar noch nicht 100% was ich will,aber schon was ich nicht will.Alles klar?
> Denke immer mehr es wird ein Eigenaufbau,als Rahmen kommen in engere Wahl
> 
> MTB Cycletech Opium 6 oder Opium 7 Flash
> ...



Du wirst bald ein Fusion Freak 2008 probefahren können. Du wirst von dem Hinterbau begeistert sein. Es sieht nach nichts aus und hat den besten Federungskomfort den du je gefahren bist. Ich kann das bestätigen. Wenn du das nächste mal bei uns bist solltest du einige Fusions von uns mal probefahren bergauf und bergab das ist der Hammer. Danach fährst amal den Bernd sei Schleuder und du wast wos du niemals forn willst. 

Roland

Ach ja ich hob wos vergessn!!!!!

Liebe Grüsse zum Bernd. Vom Roland sein aldn Spezi..


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wirst bald ein Fusion Freak 2008 probefahren können. Du wirst von dem Hinterbau begeistert sein. Es sieht nach nichts aus und hat den besten Federungskomfort den du je gefahren bist. Ich kann das bestätigen. Wenn du das nächste mal bei uns bist solltest du einige Fusions von uns mal probefahren bergauf und bergab das ist der Hammer. Danach fährst amal den Bernd sei Schleuder und du wast wos du niemals forn willst.
> 
> Roland



Roggi kommt auch in meiner Aufzählung nicht vor,obwohl den Bernd sans scho ganz schee is,aber ich moch ken Ami mehr.
Und Roland,eh klar i muss amal wieder komma wenns dei neis Radl hast.Do bini echt gschbannd.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Roggi kommt auch in meiner Aufzählung nicht vor,obwohl den Bernd sans scho ganz schee is,aber ich moch ken Ami mehr.
> Und Roland,eh klar i muss amal wieder komma wenns dei neis Radl hast.Do bini echt gschbannd.



Ja do bini a scho mol selber gschbannt.
Ich freu mi scho gscheid. Dir werds bo dein ned besser geh.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich will halt ein Rad unter 14kg,



Dann fällt das Opium Flash aber raus, ich glaub das wiegt knapp 15kg (ohne Pedale natürlich). Fährt sich zwar immer noch ganz gut, auch bergauaf, aber war dann für mich mit das Entscheidungskriterium gegen das Flash, fürs Opium 5...und ich bin immer noch begeistert 



ragazza schrieb:


> Aber eins ist klaras schönste an einem neuen Bike ist die Planung.Wie als Kind vor Weihnachten.



 Kann ich auch noch relativ "frisch" nachvollziehen  


Bezüglich des Problems mit den Smileys hab übrigens ich den Tipp bekommen mal den Browsercache zu leeren...sorry hab ich vergessen Dir zu schreiben. Bei mir hats nach einem Crash vom Firefox eh von allein wieder funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja do bini a scho mol selber gschbannt.
> Ich freu mi scho gscheid. Dir werds bo dein ned besser geh.
> 
> Roland



wann griggsd nochä dai friig? is do ned aichendlich scho a goobl drinn bai am kombleddrood?


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dann fällt das Opium Flash aber raus, ich glaub das wiegt knapp 15kg (ohne Pedale natürlich). Fährt sich zwar immer noch ganz gut, auch bergauaf, aber war dann für mich mit das Entscheidungskriterium gegen das Flash, fürs Opium 5...und ich bin immer noch begeistert
> 
> Klar,wenn Opium dann das 6er,möchte aber trotzdem mal das 7er fahren
> 
> ...



Was leeren ? Den Brauserkeidsch ? Wo isn ne des ?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wirst bald ein Fusion Freak 2008 probefahren  Danach fährst amal den Bernd sei Schleuder und du wast wos du niemals forn willst.
> 
> Roland
> 
> ...



@Ragazza: Ich deng, dasd bald a Fusion umsonsd griggsd wal der Herr Roth blözlich und überraschend den Löffl abgebn wird!    
Totesursache: "Hosd a Roggi Rohr im Schädel steggen mussd dran meisd verräggen"!


----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2007)

@Schu2000     ERFOLG     

Hab den Cache gelöscht und kann endlich meine Gefühlsausbrüche wieder in kleinen genormten Zeichnungen zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## kubikjch (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen;4158450Totesursache: "Hosd a Roggi Rohr im Schädel steggen mussd dran meisd verräggen"!:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Subba Dichtkunst  erste Klasse


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey ihr 2 schnuckel,
> 
> wann baun mer die funzeln zam?



Die Halogenleuchten sollten morgen oder übermorgen kommen. Die haben meine Bestellung übersehen.
Elektrozeug ist komplett. Aber dran denken das ihr noch 4 50/40 PVC Anschlussstücke und 4 50/40 Gummidichtungen braucht. Auserdem Klettband(Männlein und Weiblein) und zwei  Lampen Lenkerhalterungen. 

So genuch etz!! Muss nu a Rohr von meim Roggi rausflexn und onspitzen. Hob damid nu wos zu erledichen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Subba Dichtkunst  erste Klasse


Ja Ja!! 
Die Reimer und die Dichter hom die schönsdn Gsichder!!


----------



## macmount (22. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja Ja!!
> Die Reimer und die Dichter hom die schönsdn Gsichder!!



di dichdä und di dengä - die fooän wi di henkä

übrigns hobi wos ausgfressn däs kaanä mid miä red?


----------



## Schoschi (22. Oktober 2007)

Fagging in de Morningdaim is better als gor net gaing......!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Roggi kommt auch in meiner Aufzählung nicht vor,obwohl den Bernd sans scho ganz schee is,aber ich moch ken Ami mehr.
> Und Roland,eh klar i muss amal wieder komma wenns dei neis Radl hast.Do bini echt gschbannd.



A: Des Roggi is ned ganz schee sondern is a Draum! 
B: Des Roggi kummd ned aus Amiland sondern aus Canada du Hammel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Fagging in de Morningdaim is better als gor net gaing......!


Etz wirds orch dabei.. Sauerei!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> di dichdä und di dengä - die fooän wi di henkä
> 
> übrigns hobi wos ausgfressn däs kaanä mid miä red?



I hob mi blos zuerst amol verdeidigegn müssn! Do hod ma dann ka Zeit für Smoltalk!! Wann fährsdn etz amol widder mid dasmer endlich amol zumkumma?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Fagging in de Morningdaim is better als gor net gaing......!



Pia und Carola müssen den Schoschi vollkommen recht geben!!!!!!!!!!  

Leider kommen unsere Männer Sonntagsfrüh nie dazu


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Pia und Carola müssen den Schoschi vollkommen recht geben!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leider kommen unsere Männer Sonntagsfrüh nie dazu



Kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist???


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

Carola ist noch und wir haben beschlossen erst mal richtig zu vespern. Das Büro muss noch etwas warten. 
Also Mahlzeit. Du sollst arbeiten das Geld ins Haus kommt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist???



Sogar 2 Stück


----------



## ragazza (23. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A: Des Roggi is ned ganz schee sondern is a Draum!
> B: Des Roggi kummd ned aus Amiland sondern aus Canada du Hammel!!



Naja,Alliierte halt.Ich war 1984 in Canada und hab aber da keine Roggis gsehn.


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2007)

und leut, was mach mer denn am sonntach, die ham schö gemeldet


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und leut, was mach mer denn am sonntach, die ham schö gemeldet



Kommst morgen nach Leutenbach,


mache mit dem BB einen kurzen Nightride. Nachdem wir unsere Funzeln zusammengebaut haben und die hoffentlich funktionieren. Hab heute die Nachricht bekommen Freak S in Schwarz. Mit schwarzer Magura für manche langweilig und für manche geil z. B. mich. Wenn ich Glück habe kommt es schon nächste Woche da auf Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kommst morgen nach Leutenbach,
> 
> 
> mache mit dem BB einen kurzen Nightride. Nachdem wir unsere Funzeln zusammengebaut haben und die hoffentlich funktionieren. Hab heute die Nachricht bekommen Freak S in Schwarz. Mit schwarzer Magura für manche langweilig und für manche geil z. B. mich. Wenn ich Glück habe kommt es schon nächste Woche da auf Lager.



Schwarze Magura,klingt exotisch 
Na,dann muss ich ja wohl im November schon mal wieder vorbeischauen,bevor der große Schneefall kommt. Hast jetzt doch ein S genommen,hoffentlich passts gut.


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2007)

na, komm morgen ned, hab mei freak eingewintert, und wollt mei specialized übern winter fohrn, aber der umstieg vom freak auf mein alten spezi mit 120mm ist a caos. werd des freak am wochend wieder aus sein winterschlaf befreia müssen, und werd damit den winter durchfahren  und nächstes jahr kauf ich mir dann des sx trail von specialized als zweitrad , und a lampen hab ich a keine fürn nightride.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schwarze Magura,klingt exotisch
> Na,dann muss ich ja wohl im November schon mal wieder vorbeischauen,bevor der große Schneefall kommt. Hast jetzt doch ein S genommen,hoffentlich passts gut.



Ich hab einige Leute im Freak Fred gefragt wie die so zurechtkommen und deswegen denke ich S ist schon richtig. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na, komm morgen ned, hab mei freak eingewintert, und wollt mei specialized übern winter fohrn, aber der umstieg vom freak auf mein alten spezi mit 120mm ist a caos. werd des freak am wochend wieder aus sein winterschlaf befreia müssen, und werd damit den winter durchfahren  und nächstes jahr kauf ich mir dann des sx trail von specialized als zweitrad , und a lampen hab ich a keine fürn nightride.



SX Trail is des des gleiche das der Daniel hat. Auch ein super Rad.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2007)

ne roland, ned des gleiche, daniel seins ist des normale enduro, des sx hat verstärkten rohrsatz, und andere rahmengeometrie daten, schaut aber ziemlich gleich aus. schuas dir mal an in der specialized homep. (sx trail)


----------



## macmount (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> SX Trail is des des gleiche das der Daniel hat. Auch ein super Rad.
> 
> Roland



sx dreil iss ähnlich wi mai enduro - find ich aa gail - obbä des friig gfalläd miä aa - wobai iich bäsönlich ehra zäm wibbläsch dendiern däd - obbä des hosd ja scho

wos geed denn am sunndooch - oddä am samsdooch - villaichd breng i ja mol widdä a bissla zaid übrich - etzäd wu si mai hols so longsom widdä drea lässd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sx dreil iss ähnlich wi mai enduro - find ich aa gail - obbä des friig gfalläd miä aa - wobai iich bäsönlich ehra zäm wibbläsch dendiern däd - obbä des hosd ja scho
> 
> wos geed denn am sunndooch - oddä am samsdooch - villaichd breng i ja mol widdä a bissla zaid übrich - etzäd wu si mai hols so longsom widdä drea lässd



schau bloss , dast am sonntag wieder mal mitfährst


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sx dreil iss ähnlich wi mai enduro - find ich aa gail - obbä des friig gfalläd miä aa - wobai iich bäsönlich ehra zäm wibbläsch dendiern däd - obbä des hosd ja scho
> 
> wos geed denn am sunndooch - oddä am samsdooch - villaichd breng i ja mol widdä a bissla zaid übrich - etzäd wu si mai hols so longsom widdä drea lässd



Foan du mia auf jeden Foll müss ma blos nu mid die annan a weng obsprechn.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne roland, ned des gleiche, daniel seins ist des normale enduro, des sx hat verstärkten rohrsatz, und andere rahmengeometrie daten, schaut aber ziemlich gleich aus. schuas dir mal an in der specialized homep. (sx trail)



170mm Federweg hinten und 160 mm vorne mit Steckachse hinten auch nicht gerade da um damit einen Marathon zu gewinnen. Nicht schlecht das Stück. 
Aber nimm doch das Demo der natur wegen denn da kannst z. B. am Walberla gleich über die Kantn droppn und untn weiterfoan. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

A schöns Foarod aus Deutschland


----------



## macmount (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 170mm Federweg hinten und 160 mm vorne mit Steckachse hinten auch nicht gerade da um damit einen Marathon zu gewinnen. Nicht schlecht das Stück.
> Aber nimm doch das Demo der natur wegen denn da kannst z. B. am Walberla gleich über die Kantn droppn und untn weiterfoan.
> 
> Roland












sinn alla zwaa ned schlechd - mir gfalläd des demo aa rächd guud - maine frässe - a gäld müssäd mä homm


----------



## kubikjch (24. Oktober 2007)

ich täd sagn, mir begnüngn uns mit dem wos ma hom und versuchen mit dem material gscheit zu fohrn


----------



## kubikjch (24. Oktober 2007)

ich täd sagn, mir begnüngn uns mit dem wos ma hom und versuchen mit dem material gscheit zu fohrn.
weil allerweil hamma alla nu recht viel potenzial in unerer fohrtechnik, oder?


----------



## macmount (24. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich täd sagn, mir begnüngn uns mit dem wos ma hom und versuchen mit dem material gscheit zu fohrn.
> weil allerweil hamma alla nu recht viel potenzial in unerer fohrtechnik, oder?



aigendlich hosd rächd - auf jedn foll wos miich bedriffd - obbä mä wäd doch draama däffm


----------



## macmount (24. Oktober 2007)

@roland, jochn, bännd
iich hob scho a boormol gfrochd weechä oiä lambn wos des füä aa senn - obbä nu kaa andword grichd - oddä is des a bedriibsgehaimniss


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland, jochn, bännd
> iich hob scho a boormol gfrochd weechä oiä lambn wos des füä aa senn - obbä nu kaa andword grichd - oddä is des a bedriibsgehaimniss



des komma ned beschreim des musst einfoch amol säng. Demnächst mach ma amol a schbädfoat mitn beig do kummst amol mid raus.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich täd sagn, mir begnüngn uns mit dem wos ma hom und versuchen mit dem material gscheit zu fohrn.
> weil allerweil hamma alla nu recht viel potenzial in unerer fohrtechnik, oder?



Seid wann host du a Foadechnik ? Und wo host etz die so schnell gelant.


----------



## macmount (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> des komma ned beschreim des musst einfoch amol säng. Demnächst mach ma amol a schbädfoat mitn beig do kummst amol mid raus.
> 
> Roland



schbäd höäd si gud oo - iich kumm örschd geechä halbä fümfa oddä fümfa haam - do konni mol mai wölfin (lubbiene) widdä ausfüän


----------



## kubikjch (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Seid wann host du a Foadechnik ? Und wo host etz die so schnell gelant.



Na von dir auf jeden Fall net


----------



## schu2000 (24. Oktober 2007)

'n Abend miteinand,

wie bereits einmal angedroht ääähm freundlich nachgefragt würd ich euch am Sonntag mal besuchen kommen mit mein Beig  setzt allerdings voraus dass ich meine sch.... fu... erkältung bis dahin einigermaßen loskrieg...konnt scho seit samsdoch ka fohrroud mä foo deswäichä  
also wenn ihr mich (wenns denn klappt) am sonntag mit in eure gruppe aufnehmen würdet, ich krieg ja hier im forum mit was ihr so im sinne habt und meld mich rechtzeitig nochmal ob ich dabei bin!? 


Sven


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na von dir auf jeden Fall net



da hast Du recht


----------



## weichling (25. Oktober 2007)

ich hab n8right gelesen.

Wann und wo denn ? Und was fahrt ihr denn in der Nacht. Hoffentlich net zu schwer.

Grüße

weichling


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> ich hab n8right gelesen.
> 
> Wann und wo denn ? Und was fahrt ihr denn in der Nacht. Hoffentlich net zu schwer.
> 
> ...



Grüß dich,
werde heute abend  den zwei Leutenbacher Schafshirten die Erleuchtung bringen (basteln). Wenn die Teile dann zusammengebaut sind wollen wir natürlich gleich testen gehen. Kannst gerne mitkommen nur wissen wir natürlich nicht genau wann wir fertig sind. Wird denke ich irgendwann zwischen 7 und 8 losgehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

@all: Am Sonntag sollten wir nochmal die fränkische unsicher machen.

Mein Vorschlag: Ebs- Treppentrail Burggailenreuth - Treppentrail Muggendorf- Engelhardsberg- Adlerstein  -Oswaldhöhle- Muschelquelle- Ebs.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland, jochn, bännd
> iich hob scho a boormol gfrochd weechä oiä lambn wos des füä aa senn - obbä nu kaa andword grichd - oddä is des a bedriibsgehaimniss



Kummsd hald a heud nacht noch Leudnboch!! Dan griggsd die Erleuchdung!! 
Nadürlich mid Rod und 600 Funzl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 'n Abend miteinand,
> 
> wie bereits einmal angedroht ääähm freundlich nachgefragt würd ich euch am Sonntag mal besuchen kommen mit mein Beig  setzt allerdings voraus dass ich meine sch.... fu... erkältung bis dahin einigermaßen loskrieg...konnt scho seit samsdoch ka fohrroud mä foo deswäichä
> also wenn ihr mich (wenns denn klappt) am sonntag mit in eure gruppe aufnehmen würdet, ich krieg ja hier im forum mit was ihr so im sinne habt und meld mich rechtzeitig nochmal ob ich dabei bin!?
> ...



Hallo Sven,
wäre super wenns klappen würde, da das Wetter ja nochmal Top werden soll!
Dh. sollte alles ganz gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> wäre super wenns klappen würde, da das Wetter ja nochmal Top werden soll!
> Dh. sollte alles ganz gut fahrbar sein.



Danke!
Muss mal schauen...nachdem ich heute nacht fast komplett mit Husten verbracht habe war ich heute früh beim Doc und bin heute und morgen krank geschrieben  er hat aber gemeint ist gut möglich sein dass es mir morgen schon wieder gut geht. also abwarten, tee trinken, brav die medikamente schlucken und daumen drücken 

mit ebs. meinst Du ebermannstadt nehm ich an?


Sven


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Muss mal schauen...nachdem ich heute nacht fast komplett mit Husten verbracht habe war ich heute früh beim Doc und bin heute und morgen krank geschrieben  er hat aber gemeint ist gut möglich sein dass es mir morgen schon wieder gut geht. also abwarten, tee trinken, brav die medikamente schlucken und daumen drücken
> 
> mit ebs. meinst Du ebermannstadt nehm ich an?
> ...



EBS=Ebermanstadt 

Ansonsten gute Besserung und vielleicht dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> EBS=Ebermanstadt
> 
> Ansonsten gute Besserung und vielleicht dann bis Sonntag!



Danke Dir!!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Am Sonntag sollten wir nochmal die fränkische unsicher machen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Ebs- Treppentrail Burggailenreuth - Treppentrail Muggendorf- Engelhardsberg- Adlerstein  -Oswaldhöhle- Muschelquelle- Ebs.



und wahrscheinlich erst um 13.00 Uhr losfahren oder ?


----------



## kubikjch (25. Oktober 2007)

maahnst da isn scho warm gnuch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> maahnst da isn scho warm gnuch??



Du wast ja wie die Bübla senn !!


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> ich hab n8right gelesen.
> 
> Wann und wo denn ? Und was fahrt ihr denn in der Nacht. Hoffentlich net zu schwer.
> 
> ...



grüss dich weichling, ich muss dich gleich vor den leutenbacher warnen, sind alles kaputte typen die bei der ganzen tour blödsinn machen, so wies mir halt gefällt, drumm fohr ich a gern mit denen hirschen aber mitfohrn kannst bei denen schon, kontie hams genug, und so schweres zeugs fohrn mir a ned, des packts du scho, wie ich dich kenn
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Am Sonntag sollten wir nochmal die fränkische unsicher machen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Ebs- Treppentrail Burggailenreuth - Treppentrail Muggendorf- Engelhardsberg- Adlerstein  -Oswaldhöhle- Muschelquelle- Ebs.



guter vorschlag bernd, da kann der roland mal sei könna an der burggailer. treppen beweisen , mir hams ja scho gepackt, hoff der hat sei neus radel bis wochend .


----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> guter vorschlag bernd, da kann der roland mal sei könna an der burggailer. treppen beweisen , mir hams ja scho gepackt, hoff der hat sei neus radel bis wochend .



Damit er gleich eine Ausrede hat wenn's nicht klappt?  

Ich komm am Freitag zurück und bin demnach am Sonntag dabei! Bei der Routenplanung lohnen sich die Protektoren gleich doppelt, weil Aufprall und Wärmedämmung gleichzeitig. 

Den Roland beglückwünsche ich jetzt noch nicht zum neuen Rad, weil das bringt Unglück!

Sers,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wast ja wie die Bübla senn !!


Ward ner wenn  dir a Bübla dein Schneidezähn naushaud!!


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich erst um 13.00 Uhr losfahren oder ?



13.oo ist a weng späht, wie wärs mit 12.59.
schmarrn, wann mach mer??? zeit???
treffpkt. rothenb. schwimmbadpark.


----------



## macmount (25. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kummsd hald a heud nacht noch Leudnboch!! Dan griggsd die Erleuchdung!!
> Nadürlich mid Rod und 600 Funzl!!



sorry bänd hoid glabbds ned bai mir - muss morng früü raus - wo fordä dänn
den hailichn berch sinai bai schlaffhausn?


----------



## macmount (25. Oktober 2007)

wäddäberichd füäs WE regional - guggsd du hier:
http://www.wettermail.de


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2007)

Fahren jetzt los zum Nightride. Denke wir sind in 5 Minuten wieder da weil alles ausgefallen ist Grund: Bernd hat gelötet.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

So Leute,
heute ist dem Roland endlich ein Licht aufgegangen!!   
Leider nur auf dem Kopf und nicht drinnen.  

Lampenbausatz wurde erfolgreich am Kreuzwegtreppensteig getestet und für gut befunden!

Erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen!!





Des ganze dann in die andere Richtung








Und zum Schluß: DIE WÄCHTER DER NACHT!! 




So des wors fürs erste!! Des nächsta mol machmer a gscheide Dur oder Roland? Dann nehma a den Jochn mid und den Wolf mid seim 600 Grablicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja mit 70 Watt da lässt es sich leben äh fahren. Den Uhuhorsttrail bin richtig schön zügig runtergepfiffen also die Lichtausbeute ist für unsere Zwecke optimal.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hey ihr Nachtblinden,

Wenns am Sonntag erst Nachmittags losgeht kann ich auch mit wahrscheinlich. Muss am Samstag auf nen Junggesellenabschied, der Rest erklärt sich von selbst. 
Bei nem N8ride würd ich auch mal mitfahren, kann mir ne Lubine ausleihen.......

Grüße


----------



## weichling (26. Oktober 2007)

70 Watt. 
Was hast du denn für einen Akku ? Typ,Spannung Wh usw. ? 
Gewicht und Leuchtdauer

Happy lightning  

weichling



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja mit 70 Watt da lässt es sich leben äh fahren. Den Uhuhorsttrail bin richtig schön zügig runtergepfiffen also die Lichtausbeute ist für unsere Zwecke optimal.
> 
> Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> 70 Watt.
> Was hast du denn für einen Akku ? Typ,Spannung Wh usw. ?
> Gewicht und Leuchtdauer
> 
> ...



12V Bleigelakku mit 9 AH

Gewicht ca. 2,8 KG
Betriebsdauer: 70 W 1,5 STD. HELM + LENKER (ANGEBER ROLAND VARIANTE)
                  : 55 W 2 STD    HELM + LENKER  (VERNUNFT BERND VARIANTE)
                  : 35 W 3 STD     (Helmlampe für knifflige Trails)
                  : 20 W 5,3 STD  ( Lenkerlampe für Waldwege usw.)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja mit 70 Watt da lässt es sich leben äh fahren. Den Uhuhorsttrail bin richtig schön zügig runtergepfiffen also die Lichtausbeute ist für unsere Zwecke optimal.
> 
> Roland



Und des ganze für 60 !


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey ihr Nachtblinden,
> 
> Wenns am Sonntag erst Nachmittags losgeht kann ich auch mit wahrscheinlich. Muss am Samstag auf nen Junggesellenabschied, der Rest erklärt sich von selbst.
> Bei nem N8ride würd ich auch mal mitfahren, kann mir ne Lubine ausleihen.......
> ...



Schorsch war nur ein Witz das mit Nachmittag. Wir treffen uns um 9.00 Uhr entweder Ebermannstadt oder Streitberg. Do fängst halt scho Miitoch des Saufn oh dann bist bis neuna blatt und konnst di nein Bed leng. Dann bist am nächstn früh a widda voll do.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorsch war nur ein Witz das mit Nachmittag. Wir treffen uns um 9.00 Uhr entweder Ebermannstadt oder Streitberg. Do fängst halt scho Miitoch des Saufn oh dann bist bis neuna blatt und konnst di nein Bed leng. Dann bist am nächstn früh a widda voll do.
> 
> Roland


Vor allem "voll"!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Soch amol Roland wos hosdn du einglich in deiner Dringflaschn ghobt? Wall so wie du schausd wor des ned Alkoholfrei!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß: DIE WÄCHTER DER NACHT!!



Die Wächter der Nacht sozusagen die Nachtwächter.

In meiner Trinkflasche war klarstes Wasser. Ich war nur so gerührt weil wir uns so schön umarmt haben. 
Hoffntli hot uns kana gsäng wall do könnt ma mana des senn zwa schwule mitn in da Nocht im Wold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2007)

der roland ist aber a helleres köpfla wie der bernd
wo treffpkt am sonntag um 9.00 (ebs)


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

Des is bom Bernd a ka ehliches Grinsen. Und a hellas Köpfla bin i sowiso.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2007)

hast dei new kistn scho


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

So des wors fÃ¼rs erste!! Des nÃ¤chsta mol machmer a gscheide Dur oder Roland? Dann nehma a den Jochn mid und den Wolf mid seim 600â¬ Grablicht![/QUOTE]

@bÃ¤nnd: Ã¶schdns mol 400â¬ und zwaidns hosd di vÃ¤schriim nÃ¤mlich grubmlichd 
wÃ¤dd des am sunndooch ehra a cc oddÃ¤ ehra a vriiraid duuÃ¤???


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> So des wors fürs erste!! Des nächsta mol machmer a gscheide Dur oder Roland? Dann nehma a den Jochn mid und den Wolf mid seim 600 Grablicht!



@bännd: öschdns mol 400 und zwaidns hosd di väschriim nämlich grubmlichd 
wädd des am sunndooch ehra a cc oddä ehra a vriiraid duuä???[/QUOTE]

Servus Wolfgang,

des wed auf jedn Foll a dua mid a haufn Dreppn drinna. Also nemmst dei Enduro meh. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast dei new kistn scho



Dibisch Fiuschn öscht wos schwaz oba etx geht auf a mol öascht zum pulvern und wead weiß. Also im Momend a weiß Fiuschn mid ana schwazn Gobl und schwaza Felgn. Des dauead nu midesdens drei Wochn. Ich glab ich beschdell ma a roggi des is auf Locha walls ka sau moch. Ausa an.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

des wed auf jedn Foll a dua mid a haufn Dreppn drinna. Also nemmst dei Enduro meh. 

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> broddeggdorn und so a zoich aa??
> @bännd: feäsd du aa miid roggidraivä - und feäsd du vo däham middn rod los - oddä feäsd middm audo?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> broddeggdorn und so a zoich aa??
> @bännd: feäsd du aa miid roggidraivä - und feäsd du vo däham middn rod los - oddä feäsd middm audo?




Brodegdorn a wall wennsd nofälls bisd gschüdzt.

Roland


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Brodegdorn a wall wennsd nofälls bisd gschüdzt.
> 
> Roland



hää??? - übä mai fränggisch mosän - wos is etz!! miidneema oddä ned


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hää??? - übä mai fränggisch mosän - wos is etz!! miidneema oddä ned



Ja mitnehmen denn wenn du hinfällst bist du geschützt.


Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> broddeggdorn und so a zoich aa??
> @bännd: feäsd du aa miid roggidraivä - und feäsd du vo däham middn rod los - oddä feäsd middm audo?


Bin auf jedenfoll dabei!!! Obber von Hausen noch Ebs,a saubere Dur und dann widder noch Hausn des baggi beim besdn Willn ned. Dh. midm Audo wird noch Ebs gfohrn. Dasd fei du a dabei bisd gell!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> des wed auf jedn Foll a dua mid a haufn Dreppn drinna. Also nemmst dei Enduro meh.
> 
> Roland



Dreppen oder Deppen?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

@ all: 9 Uhr Ebs. Bahnhof! OK?


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin auf jedenfoll dabei!!! Obber von Hausen noch Ebs,a saubere Dur und dann widder noch Hausn des baggi beim besdn Willn ned. Dh. midm Audo wird noch Ebs gfohrn. Dasd fei du a dabei bisd gell!!



wos hosdn füä a bänziinschloidä - iich hädd do aan foorodständä do bassädn zwaa reedä drauf - des hasd mä könnäd a fooägemainschaffd bildn


----------



## schu2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Da ich immer noch heftig hustend daheim rumhock und die Grippe sicherlich net wundersamerweise morgen verschwinden wird meld ich mich mal gleich für Sonntag ab   lieber gscheit auskurieren bevors dann vielleicht wieder schlimmer wird. vielleicht klappts ja aber in den nächsten Wochen mal (1. nov??  )


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

woä mid maim glaan aa grod bai aan naidraid zäm wassäholln - guggsdu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch heftig hustend daheim rumhock und die Grippe sicherlich net wundersamerweise morgen verschwinden wird meld ich mich mal gleich für Sonntag ab   lieber gscheit auskurieren bevors dann vielleicht wieder schlimmer wird. vielleicht klappts ja aber in den nächsten Wochen mal (1. nov??  )



guuda bessärung - glaanä schu - wäd scho mol glabbm - bis denn
änd skääri dreils - wolf


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

hailichäs - iich hob denn 1500dsdn aidrooch - des is a grund zäm faiern - eds schäng i mä örschdmol aans ai - bis nochäd


----------



## schu2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> woä mid maim glaan aa grod bai aan naidraid zäm wassäholln



arma sau...hobt ihr nuch ka fließendes wassä daham??  
  



macmount schrieb:


> guuda bessärung - glaanä schu - wäd scho mol glabbm - bis denn
> änd skääri dreils - wolf



dange dange  hoff i doch däss i amoll mit euch foon koo


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> arma sau...hobt ihr nuch ka fließendes wassä daham??
> 
> 
> hosd du schomol a woonhööln mid an fliisnd wassä gsäng??? -
> ...


----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ all: 9 Uhr Ebs. Bahnhof! OK?



OK!

Und Bernd: VOLLZÄHLIGKEIT HERSTELLEN bevor's losgeht


----------



## macmount (26. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Und Bernd: VOLLZÄHLIGKEIT HERSTELLEN bevor's losgeht



@bännd - iich hob nuwos däzuzäfüüng: und desmol denn saddl miidnemma


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> schu2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > arma sau...hobt ihr nuch ka fließendes wassä daham??
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


>




Mei Froch von oben hod si erledichd!! Do is ja sogor a Phodobeweis!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Und Bernd: VOLLZÄHLIGKEIT HERSTELLEN bevor's losgeht



Ich werde am Sonntag dein Gebiss mit meiner Faust auf Vollzähligkeit prüfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey, schaut mal in den Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge Fred, letzten 2 Seiten, am Oko werden lustige Sachen gebaut. 
@Roland: Na, kribbelts schon? Flugschein ist angesagt!!!!

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Oktober 2007)

@ Wolfi: Da du ja nichtmal genud Kohle hast um dir Wasser zu kaufen denke ich, das die Benzinversorgung noch schlechter ist. Würde also vorschlagen, das ich dich morgen mitnehme. 
8:30 Feuerwehrhaus Burk?


----------



## macmount (27. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolfi: Da du ja nichtmal genud Kohle hast um dir Wasser zu kaufen denke ich, das die Benzinversorgung noch schlechter ist. Würde also vorschlagen, das ich dich morgen mitnehme.
> 8:30 Feuerwehrhaus Burk?



wenn in dai audo nu a ausgwaggsns enduro naibassd - oder mainedweng aa oomdrauf - donn weä dess a fainä zuch vo diä 

weä griichädengmool aa ok?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wenn in dai audo nu a ausgwaggsns enduro naibassd - oder mainedweng aa oomdrauf - donn weä dess a fainä zuch vo diä
> 
> weä griichädengmool aa ok?



Is des dord wos zum Schweizer Grobn nei gehd?


----------



## macmount (27. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is des dord wos zum Schweizer Grobn nei gehd?



so isses - griichädengmol kennsd ned! - obbä alla wäddschafdn!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> so isses - griichädengmol kennsd ned! - obbä alla wäddschafdn!



Also halba neuna beim Dengmol!!
Und rasier di fei amol für miech!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (27. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also halba neuna beim Dengmol!!
> Und rasier di fei amol für miech!!



wo? - des ledsda mol wi i mi rasiäd hob - hod si mai fraa beschweäd, dässes baim seggs gradsd


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, schaut mal in den Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge Fred, letzten 2 Seiten, am Oko werden lustige Sachen gebaut.
> @Roland: Na, kribbelts schon? Flugschein ist angesagt!!!!
> 
> Grüße



Fichtelgebirgefred hab ich schon verfolgt. 7-8m Flugphase ist schon sagramentisch lang aber schön vorbereitet mit 2 Anliegern. Aber da muss ich noch ganz schön lange üben. Kommst du morgen früh a Schorsch ?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2007)

Scheiß Zeitumstellung bin schon seit 6.00 Uhr auf.


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2007)

@ roland
bring mir bitte meine CD mit, brauch sie heut noch


----------



## Schoschi (28. Oktober 2007)

@Roland:
naja, der Monstersprung wird schon heftig sein, der wird schon so gebaut dass man auch kürzer springen kann, aber der Andere Neue ganz unten schaut gut aus...............
bin grad erst aufgestanden, bin heimgekommen wie du aufgestanden bist, waren in Bayreuth auf Junggesellenabschied und haben uns in gewissen Etablissements rumgetrieben und polnische Gastarbeiterinnen auf die Diddn geglotzt........und dann noch ein 0.3er Bier für 5 Euro, wer denkt da ans Heimgehen..........!!!
Aber ich ärger mich schon, ist ja super Wetter grad draussen............


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja Ja schoschi, hast was verpasst heut, traum wetter super truppe (wie immer), paar ausfälle und viele viele treppen und stufen wie man auf den fotos sehen kann. War 1010hm un 35km .
mit dabei waren
,markus,roland, jochen ,bernd, wolfgang,martina und ich.
gestartet sind wir in ebs, dann nach rothenbühl, raur nach treinmeusel, druidenhain und dann die schöne bequeme aufahrt zum golfplatz





[/url][/IMG]
dann ist es weider nach burgailenreuth, und den treppentrail oberhalb der kletterwand runter





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/431585"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.
[IMG][url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/431585"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20507/burgaillenreuth_048.jpg[/url][/IMG]
dann weiter nach muggendorf , wieder treppen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
danach rauf zum höhenweg, und den roland sein gefürchteten spitzkehrentrail runder, den er heut mit verstzen geschaft hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
dan über muschelquelle zurück, war super herbst tour, wie man an den grinsen meines schatzi sieht





[/url][/IMG]
und auf den heimweg ist den bernd dann noch die abfahrt aufgefallen
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/431595"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.
[IMG][url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/431595"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20507/burgaillenreuth_071.jpg[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
die er super gemeistert hat. so des wars mal wieder. euch noch nen schönen abend, wir gehen dann karpfen essen


----------



## kubikjch (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo miteinand!

Anscheinend ist jeder gut hamkumma, weil die meisten schon wieder online sind.
War wie immer a supa Tour heut. Allerdings wärs mir lieber gwesn, mei Hinterbau hätt erst nach der Muschelquelle die Grätschn gmacht.
Aber immerhin hats noch bis auf Ebs durchghalten.
Morgen gehts zum Händler.
Macht der Bernd jetzt a weng auf "Streeter"?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo miteinand!
> 
> Anscheinend ist jeder gut hamkumma, weil die meisten schon wieder online sind.
> War wie immer a supa Tour heut. Allerdings wärs mir lieber gwesn, mei Hinterbau hätt erst nach der Muschelquelle die Grätschn gmacht.
> ...



Ist halt doch ein cooles Rad trotz Bruch noch nach Hause (Auto) geschleppt.
Das Tourchen war wieder mal richtig super. Wir haben einige anschpruchsvolle Abfahrten gehabt und ich hab endlich dieses Scheiß Angsteck gepackt. Was will man mehr von einem Sonntag.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (28. Oktober 2007)

Ihr Säcke, die Bilder machen Bock auf radeln. Geht unter der Woche mal was zamm, ich bin nachmittags daheim? Was habt ihr denn am Freak kaputt gemacht? Weil ihr halt immer recht narrisch fahren müsst................*g*


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn am Freak kaputt gemacht?



Hallo Schoschi

am Fusion kann man eigentlich nur den Hinterbau kaputtmachen, aber den des öfteren.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (28. Oktober 2007)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


Ah,die Kids spielen jetzt im Ghetto.Ei echt geil Aldä


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2007)

Was haben diese beiden Bilder gemeinsam?  

War eine saugeile Tour heute. 
Grüße an Alle,

Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Was haben diese beiden Bilder gemeinsam?
> 
> War eine saugeile Tour heute.
> Grüße an Alle,
> ...


*
Was hat dein Gebiss bald mit diesem gemeinsam?  *





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Was haben diese beiden Bilder gemeinsam?
> 
> War eine saugeile Tour heute.
> Grüße an Alle,
> ...



Super Vergleich.   

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sai ned garschdich mai buu - woä als schärz gedochd - ich endschuldich mich hiermiid in allä form - o.k.
> nix füä ungud
> bis nochäd



Über an manchen Scherz konn i halt net so lachn.

Roland


----------



## macmount (29. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Über an manchen Scherz konn i halt net so lachn.
> 
> Roland



is scho guud - iich hald mi in zukunfd - zärügg - miich hom mai ärbäddskollechn väoäschd und iich hobs gands lusdich gfundn - obbä wie gsochd des is hal ned jedämonns sach - nuchmol dud mä laid
bis denn


----------



## weichling (30. Oktober 2007)

Also leute ,

bitte löscht diese Beiträge. Sowas hat hier wirklich nix zu suchen. Zur 
Erinnering , ihr seid volljährig und solltet schon wissen wo die Grenzen in diesem Forum liegen.
Anderweitig werde ich den Admin bitten diese Posts rauszunehmen.

Grüße

Weichling





macmount schrieb:


> schau du örschdamol dai homepage oo!!!
> alls ärinnärrung:


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Also leute ,
> 
> bitte löscht diese Beiträge. Sowas hat hier wirklich nix zu suchen. Zur
> Erinnering , ihr seid volljährig und solltet schon wissen wo die Grenzen in diesem Forum liegen.
> ...



Genau, für einen Scherz bin ich immer zu haben aber was zu weit geht geht zu weit. Wäre auch dafür das das rauskommt.  
Hier gehts ums biken und alles was damit zu tun hat. 

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Roland: Ich denke die Tour heute Nacht können wir bei dem Sch... Wetter streichen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland: Ich denke die Tour heute Nacht können wir bei dem Sch... Wetter streichen oder?



Wenns nicht mehr regnet würds gehen da es nur heute früh etwas geregnet hat. Telefonieren wir halt heute nachmittag nochmal.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2007)

Hey, wie kann man eigentlich nen Beitrag wieder löschen?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, wie kann man eigentlich nen Beitrag wieder löschen?



Keine Ahnung habs auch schon probiert.


----------



## weichling (30. Oktober 2007)

Löschen nicht aber den Inhalt ändern (Ändern Button, links neben Zitieren Button bei eigenen Beiträgen)  und 
dann halt den nicht (un)gewünschten Inhalt ändern bzw. löschen.

Grüße 

weichling

PS:
Bremsen ? Wo ist die Brem.... knaks.



Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, wie kann man eigentlich nen Beitrag wieder löschen?


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2007)

hier fehlen jetzt ein paar beiträge, vermutlich findet ihr das aber nicht so schlimm  

coffee


----------



## weichling (30. Oktober 2007)

Gell Männer und EDV.  

Danke.




Coffee schrieb:


> hier fehlen jetzt ein paar beiträge, vermutlich findet ihr das aber nicht so schlimm
> 
> coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, wie kann man eigentlich nen Beitrag wieder löschen?



sers ihr üblichn vädächdichn - hatte auch scho beschlossn die posts zu löschen - aber leider vergeblich - 
danke weichling für den tip - werds mal probieren
bis denn wolf


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Vergleich.
> 
> Roland





Coffee schrieb:


> hier fehlen jetzt ein paar beiträge, vermutlich findet ihr das aber nicht so schlimm
> 
> coffee



Vielen Dank Frau Forumswächterin. Jetzt ist unser Fred wieder weiß und unschuldig.

Danke Roland


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> hier fehlen jetzt ein paar beiträge, vermutlich findet ihr das aber nicht so schlimm
> 
> coffee



hi coffee - danke für deine schützenhilfe - vielleicht kannst du mir mal posten wie man beiträge löscht - habe trotz deiner tipps - nicht herausfinden können wie - ich würde gerne noch die beiträge 1507, 1509 und 1512 löschen - habe da vielleicht etwas unüberlegt gehandelt - habe eigentlich nur nen kleinen scherz machen wollen - aber ich stimme euch zu - das gehört wirklich nicht in dieses forum - nochmals sorry


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

@jochn: iss eds scho wos mid daim hindäbau rauskumma???
wolf


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

Sersn Wolf,

des Freak steht beim Arthur und wenn alles klappt kommt der Hinterbau schon morgen.
Garantiefall - kein Thema


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

no , jochen, was isn jetzt mit dein hobel, dir hams wirklich an 06 hinderbau neigmacht , hab scho schiss bekomma, das des bei mir a passiert, aber ich habja den orginol 07  und der muss haltn.
@all
die voraussicht fürs kommende wochend schaut gut aus, wenns so bleibt, wies gemaldet ist, könnte mer evt mal ochsenkopft, und schosch,wennst mitliest, na ned liftn, sondern a tour fahrn, mit schneeberg usw, oder habt ihr scho was anders geplant


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sersn Wolf,
> 
> des Freak steht beim Arthur und wenn alles klappt kommt der Hinterbau schon morgen.
> Garantiefall - kein Thema



hoffendlich is dä näxde a weng schdabilä - sunsd müssmä des näxdamol glebebond miidnehma


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

oder der jochen muss sich a xs trail bestelln


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

Komme gerade vom biken zurück. Bernd und Jochen ich hab da was das können wir bei einer unserer Nachtfahrten üben. Eine total verblockte links Kehre mit halbrechter verblockter Ausfahrt und schräger verblockter Anfahrt. Fast S förmig. Ich habs jetzt 2-3 mal probiert aber es ist dunkel geworden und ich hatte keine Lampe mit. Das Bild sagt wie immer nichts aus.

Roland


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> oder der jochen muss sich a xs trail bestelln



hi beedä - du maansd a sx drail - oddä - dä jochn is doch zä groos füä xs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> no , jochen, was isn jetzt mit dein hobel, dir hams wirklich an 06 hinderbau neigmacht , hab scho schiss bekomma, das des bei mir a passiert, aber ich habja den orginol 07  und der muss haltn.
> @all
> die voraussicht fürs kommende wochend schaut gut aus, wenns so bleibt, wies gemaldet ist, könnte mer evt mal ochsenkopft, und schosch,wennst mitliest, na ned liftn, sondern a tour fahrn, mit schneeberg usw, oder habt ihr scho was anders geplant



Also zum Ochsenkopf würde ich auch gerne fahren aber da wäre mir der Samstag lieber. Oder wie ist es Freitags muss doch eh keiner arbeiten oder?
Also Ochsenkopf wäre genial.

Roland


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hi coffee - danke für deine schützenhilfe - vielleicht kannst du mir mal posten wie man beiträge löscht - habe trotz deiner tipps - nicht herausfinden können wie - ich würde gerne noch die beiträge 1507, 1509 und 1512 löschen - habe da vielleicht etwas unüberlegt gehandelt - habe eigentlich nur nen kleinen scherz machen wollen - aber ich stimme euch zu - das gehört wirklich nicht in dieses forum - nochmals sorry



dummer scherz!! sowas sollte man sich wirklich 2 x überlegen bevor man so etwas in einem forum postet!!

zum löschen von beiträgen, dies geht beim normalen user nur innerhalb einer bestimmten zeit (geh mal über die sufu da stehts) wenn diese vorrüber ist hilft entweder der "beitrag melden" button oder eine nette pm an mich (danke metzi)

grüße coffee


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2007)

Wie jetzt Ochsenkopf und nicht liften........bin seit Wochen keine richtige Tour mehr gefahren und dann soll ich gleich ins Fichtelgebirge.....????? Naja, wieso eigentlich nicht.......schau ma mal. Noch keinen Plan wegen Wochenende. Was geht am Donnerstag? Geht da was zamm?
@Metzi: Der Friedel hat was gsacht dass er in die Fränkische will zum biken......


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

@schosch
ja, am donnerstag früh, wenns wetter passt, a kurze tour ca 3std. und evt am samstag, da muss ich aber bis 9.00 arbeiten, und alle die jetzt wieder sagen, nur bis 9.00, ich fang um 4.00 des schaffen an


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also zum Ochsenkopf würde ich auch gerne fahren aber da wäre mir der Samstag lieber. Oder wie ist es Freitags muss doch eh keiner arbeiten oder?
> Also Ochsenkopf wäre genial.
> 
> Roland



ich muss freitag bis 15.00 und samstag bis 9.00 schaffen, was hast den am sonntag wieder vor, und bernd, wie schauts bei dir aus???


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

Gschmarr, frali war des a 07er Hinterbau, des Fachwerk war überdeckt.
An aktuellen Tausch Hinterbau hat der Arthur a dringhabt, bloß falsche Farbe.
Der hat wieder a offenes Fachwerk, allerdings ist des Vollmaterial und des Fachwerk nur am äußeren Bereich.
Im Endeffekt is mir wurscht was er neibaut, haltn muß des Glump.

Wart ner bis deiner bricht Peter, alles a Froch der Zeit


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich muss freitag bis 15.00 und samstag bis 9.00 schaffen, was hast den am sonntag wieder vor, und bernd, wie schauts bei dir aus???



Ich hab Sonntag nichts vor. Wegen mir können wir auch Sonntag nur der Samstag ist mir halt lieber. 
Aber wenn Sonntag dann trotzdem schön früh oder ?

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

Wo isn des 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom biken zurück. Bernd und Jochen ich hab da was das können wir bei einer unserer Nachtfahrten üben. Eine total verblockte links Kehre mit halbrechter verblockter Ausfahrt und schräger verblockter Anfahrt. Fast S förmig. Ich habs jetzt 2-3 mal probiert aber es ist dunkel geworden und ich hatte keine Lampe mit. Das Bild sagt wie immer nichts aus.
> 
> Roland


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Gschmarr, frali war des a 07er Hinterbau, des Fachwerk war überdeckt.
> An aktuellen Tausch Hinterbau hat der Arthur a dringhabt, bloß falsche Farbe.
> Der hat wieder a offenes Fachwerk, allerdings ist des Vollmaterial und des Fachwerk nur am äußeren Bereich.
> Im Endeffekt is mir wurscht was er neibaut, haltn muß des Glump.
> ...



Solang die net wos grundlegends ändern woa des nu net der letzte Roma der brochn is. Wenn i meins hob muss i des scho gut beobachten.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn mei Hobel bis zum WE wieder geht, würd ich auch wahrscheinlich mitkommen.
Am Freitag gehör ich auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also wenn mei Hobel bis zum WE wieder geht, würd ich auch wahrscheinlich mitkommen.
> Am Freitag gehör ich auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung.



Seit wann köat ma im Büro zur "arbeitenden Bevölkerung"

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Seit wann köat ma im Büro zur "arbeitenden Bevölkerung"
> 
> Roland




Seit ich des so definiert hab


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schosch
> ja, am donnerstag früh, wenns wetter passt, a kurze tour ca 3std. und evt am samstag, da muss ich aber bis 9.00 arbeiten, und alle die jetzt wieder sagen, nur bis 9.00, ich fang um 4.00 des schaffen an



Ich würd ja a gern amol um 4.00 Uhr anfangen aber ich "schaff" des einfach ned.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Seit ich des so definiert hab



Ja Ja zum definieren und dirigieren habt Ihr Zeit oba blos net zur Arbeit.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

also, bei mir,uns, ginge es a nur sonntach, uhrzeit, bald früh, was meinst damit, 1std, werd mer scho rauf brauchn, und heim a wieder 1std, und die tour dauert 3- 4 std, denk i mal, wos isn mitn bernd den hirschn, hat er online verbot oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Ja zum definieren und dirigieren habt Ihr Zeit oba blos net zur Arbeit.
> 
> Roland



dei zeit möcht ich ham, aber ich gönn dirs,machs solangs geht, des leben besteht ned bloss aus arbeiten


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, bei mir,uns, ginge es a nur sonntach, uhrzeit, bald früh, was meinst damit, 1std, werd mer scho rauf brauchn, und heim a wieder 1std, und die tour dauert 3- 4 std, denk i mal, wos isn mitn bernd den hirschn, hat er online verbot oder was



Bald mein ich das wir bald losfahren. Der Bernd kann am Sonntag glaub ich nicht. Ist zum Essen eingeladen.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bald mein ich das wir bald losfahren. Der Bernd kann am Sonntag glaub ich nicht. Ist zum Essen eingeladen.
> 
> Roland



manst um 9.00 losfahren( mitn auto), der bernd braucht nichts zum essen, is eh zu dick


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei zeit möcht ich ham, aber ich gönn dirs,machs solangs geht, des leben besteht ned bloss aus arbeiten



Wird bestimmt auch mal wieder anders. Aber solangs geht wirds gmacht. 

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei zeit möcht ich ham, aber ich gönn dirs,machs solangs geht, des leben besteht ned bloss aus arbeiten




Du maanst aber jetzt den Roland oder 

Der definiert Arbeit mit aufm   Sofa liegn


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

@jochen, wie schauts bei dir aus , sonntach


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du maanst aber jetzt den Roland oder
> 
> Der definiert Arbeit mit aufm   Sofa liegn



Ich arbeite halt etwas effizienter als manch anderer aus grossen Firmen in Hirschaid. Also bleibt mehr Spieraum.
Fährst du am Sonntag mit wenn dei Bock fertig ist. Ansonsten holst dir vom Arthur ein Ersatzfreak.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @jochen, wie schauts bei dir aus , sonntach



prinzipiell schon, aber ochsenkopf wird mir wahrscheinlich zu lang.
ich muß früh mal auf obernsees und brauch für sonntag noch einen aufpasser für meine tochter weil meine frau nicht daheim ist.
deshalb wirds schwierig mit ganzem tag o-kopf. 
von 9 bis 2 würd schon gehn.


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich arbeite halt etwas effizienter als manch anderer aus grossen Firmen in Hirschaid. Also bleibt mehr Spieraum.
> Fährst du am Sonntag mit wenn dei Bock fertig ist. Ansonsten holst dir vom Arthur ein Ersatzfreak.
> 
> Roland




Ja is in Ordnung Mr. Effizienz! 
Der Arthur hat net viel als Ersatz zu bieten.
Ein Whippi mit Rohloff steht drin und das Freak in olivgrün.
ist übrigens günstig zu haben, irgendwas um die 1300 Euro hat er gsacht.
is zwar net der Hammer von der Ausstattung, aber für des Geld schon ok, wurde halt fast nix gfohrn.


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> prinzipiell schon, aber ochsenkopf wird mir wahrscheinlich zu lang.
> ich muß früh mal auf obernsees und brauch für sonntag noch einen aufpasser für meine tochter weil meine frau nicht daheim ist.
> deshalb wirds schwierig mit ganzem tag o-kopf.
> von 9 bis 2 würd schon gehn.



na ja , wart mer mal ab bis donnerstag, wegen wetter und so, wenn, dann soll scho die ganze truppe mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> prinzipiell schon, aber ochsenkopf wird mir wahrscheinlich zu lang.
> ich muß früh mal auf obernsees und brauch für sonntag noch einen aufpasser für meine tochter weil meine frau nicht daheim ist.
> deshalb wirds schwierig mit ganzem tag o-kopf.
> von 9 bis 2 würd schon gehn.



wenn wir um 9.00 Uhr losfahren sind wir um 10.00 Uhr droben dann 4.00 Stunden fahren und eine Stunde zurück dann wären wir um 15.00 Uhr wieder da das ist doch auch O.K.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenn wir um 9.00 Uhr losfahren sind wir um 10.00 Uhr droben dann 4.00 Stunden fahren und eine Stunde zurück dann wären wir um 15.00 Uhr wieder da das ist doch auch O.K.
> 
> Roland



ich muß aber vorher in obernsees noch meiner Frau ihren Stand mit aufbauen, da wirds schon a weng knapp.

is ja net so schlimm wenns nix wird, der o-kopf läuft mir ja net davon


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ja , wart mer mal ab bis donnerstag, wegen wetter und so, wenn, dann soll scho die ganze truppe mit



Muss ich am Peter recht geben lieber die ganze Truppe dabei. Da ist doch die Gaudi viel besser. 

Roland


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wo isn des



schaud fasd aus wi a schdell om hailichn berch


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, bei mir,uns, ginge es a nur sonntach, uhrzeit, bald früh, was meinst damit, 1std, werd mer scho rauf brauchn, und heim a wieder 1std, und die tour dauert 3- 4 std, denk i mal, wos isn mitn bernd den hirschn, hat er online verbot oder was



Gell hosd mi scho vermissd Hase??   

Also Sonndoch konni definidiv ned wall do bini bei der Schwichermudder zum Essn eiglodn. Wenni do ned erschein konn die Coffee ned blos an Beidroch von mir sondern mein User löschn wall I dann nimmer under euch weil!  
Am Freidoch könnerd i ab halba zwa und Samsdoch hobi den ganzn Dooch Zeid! Morgn ge I saufn und Donnersdoch bini krank!!

Nochdem i etz innerhalb anner Woch zwa Durchschläch ghabd hob hobbi mer gesdern zwa Daunhillschläuch von Schwalbe auf mei Roggi zwirbeld!! 
Ich glab di könnerd ma sogor ohne Mandel fohrn! 

*PS: Beim Stadler gibts etz für alle Freak Fohrer a mobiles autogenes Schweißgerät für den kleinen Rahmenbruch zwischendurch. Wiegt nur 15 KG inkl. Spezialrucksack und Schweißerfullface Helm!!*


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom biken zurück. Bernd und Jochen ich hab da was das können wir bei einer unserer Nachtfahrten üben. Eine total verblockte links Kehre mit halbrechter verblockter Ausfahrt und schräger verblockter Anfahrt. Fast S förmig. Ich habs jetzt 2-3 mal probiert aber es ist dunkel geworden und ich hatte keine Lampe mit. Das Bild sagt wie immer nichts aus.
> 
> Roland



Das Whiplash schaut ja ohne Roland richtig gut aus!!!!


----------



## ragazza (30. Oktober 2007)

*PS: Beim Stadler gibts etz für alle Freak Fohrer a mobiles autogenes Schweißgerät für den kleinen Rahmenbruch zwischendurch. Wiegt nur 15 KG inkl. Spezialrucksack und Schweißerfullface Helm!!*   [/QUOTE]

Mit dem Schweisserfullfacehelm kann man auch am Tag einen Nightride improvisieren,also wenn des kein Angebot ist.Fehlt bloß noch ein AKW ,das in Flaschenhalter passt.  
 Also Fusion hab ich jetzt von meiner Wunschliste gestrichen.  

Viel Spass ihr Nordlichter,hab leider keine Zeit,muss hier trinken,radfahren und trinken und radfahren.
Euer schönstes Mädchen


----------



## macmount (30. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> * a)Also Fusion hab ich jetzt von meiner Wunschliste gestrichen.
> 
> b)Euer schönstes Mädchen*


*

zu a: iich aa

zu b: eds hosd mi wirglich noigiirich gmachd 

bis denn schdäi djund änd skäri dräils 

wolf*


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallooooo!!
Kanner do heud odder wos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallooooo!!
> Kanner do heud odder wos???



ich , jetzt do, aner muss ja arbeitn,und ned ab und zu online dumm schmarrn.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich , jetzt do, aner muss ja arbeitn,und ned ab und zu online dumm schmarrn.


@ Admin: Bitte den User Peter Metz wegen Beleidigung löschen!!


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

und wer zeigt dir dann die gscheiden touren


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wer zeigt dir dann die gscheiden touren


Der Traileruli!!!


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Traileruli!!!




und des alles ganz legal.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich war heute auf Trailsuche mit diesem Herren hier. Zukünftig werden wir mal versuchen die ganze Strecke von der Ruine bis vor zu fahren.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Traileruli!!!



Dann brauch ma wenigstens nicht mehr so viel Schotterwege fahren. Der zeigt uns die richtigen Trails nicht die Bonanzaradtouren.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> und des alles ganz legal.



Servus Herr Kubik,

stell amol gleich a gscheida Flaschn Roth Wein no wall heud hobi a weng an duaschd.


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

Heut gibts nix zum Saufen.
Trauerbeflaggung ist angsacht, mei Freak wird net vor nächster Wochen fertig.
Der Arthur will seins bis Freitag bei sich ham, dann kann ich seins nehmen.


----------



## Schoschi (31. Oktober 2007)

@Roland: Na da hast den Typen ja super getroffen, glotzt bleed und überbelichtet auch noch..............!


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

ich werd morgen um 9.30 a tour in der fränkischenfohrn, ca 2,5sdt, länger hab ich ka zeit, wenn aner lust hat, bescheid geben


----------



## macmount (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen um 9.30 a tour in der fränkischenfohrn, ca 2,5sdt, länger hab ich ka zeit, wenn aner lust hat, bescheid geben



lust hätt ich schon - aber geht leider nicht   
is wos fürs w.e. geplond?? 
s.g. wolf


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

da es sonntag fichtelgeb. ned klappt, wie schauts samstag aus, muss aber bis 9.00 uhr schaffen, d.h könna erst um 10.00 losfahren, wos meint ihr????


----------



## macmount (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> da es sonntag fichtelgeb. ned klappt, wie schauts samstag aus, muss aber bis 9.00 uhr schaffen, d.h könna erst um 10.00 losfahren, wos meint ihr????



wos wolld iä do machn - a friiraidduuä?
oddä daunhill?
oddä a normala cc duä - 
und wie long??
s.g. wolf


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland: Na da hast den Typen ja super getroffen, glotzt bleed und überbelichtet auch noch..............!



Ich hob ja ned gwisst das du überbelichtet bist.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> da es sonntag fichtelgeb. ned klappt, wie schauts samstag aus, muss aber bis 9.00 uhr schaffen, d.h könna erst um 10.00 losfahren, wos meint ihr????



Samstag hab ich Zeit sag bescheid wo und wann
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

F.R tour, mit schneekopf usw 38km und 1100hm . wenn, dann um 10.00 losfohrn um 11.00 tourbegin ca 3-4std dann 1std wieder heim


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag hab ich Zeit sag bescheid wo und wann
> Roland



wann hast zeit roland, morgen oder samstag, oder beide tage  na schmarrn, wie gsagt am samstag ginge es, muss bloss noch an werkstatt termin absagen. um 10 uhr . treffpkt mach mer aus wenn mer wissen wer alles mitgeht. der bernd müsst ja do a zeit ham, jochen weiss ich ned


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

sorry, ich maan des Wochenend geht nix bei mir.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> F.R tour, mit schneekopf usw 38km und 1100hm . wenn, dann um 10.00 losfohrn um 11.00 tourbegin ca 3-4std dann 1std wieder heim



Samstags !!  Da bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

super,mitn bernd müss mer halt noch sprechn, morgen früh fohr ich um 9.30 an der matterhornwandparkpl los, schoschi kommt wahrscheinlich auch, des ist der parkpl. nach streitberg richt muggendorf . kurz nach ortsende streitberg, in der rechtkurve, geht lings der weg zum parkpl.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob ja ned gwisst das du überbelichtet bist.


Ich hob a immer gmand underbelichded!!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> super,mitn bernd müss mer halt noch sprechn, morgen früh fohr ich um 9.30 an der matterhornwandparkpl los, schoschi kommt wahrscheinlich auch, des ist der parkpl. nach streitberg richt muggendorf . kurz nach ortsende streitberg, in der rechtkurve, geht lings der weg zum parkpl.



Samstag bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> sorry, ich maan des Wochenend geht nix bei mir.


Ich schätze das bei dir nur was "geht", weil fahren is ja nicht!


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich schätze das bei dir nur was "geht", weil fahren is ja nicht!



geh saufen!!!

viel spaß am sonntag bei schwiegermutti 
was gibts gutes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

also bis jetzt sind wir 4 leut, mit einen auto wirds knapp werden, wegen den  rädern, wo treffmer uns


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

Treff ma uns bei mir in Leutenbach dann fahr ich und es kann noch einer mitfahren.

Das hab ich beim Jochen geschrieben 
Roland


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Treff ma uns bei mir in Leutenbach dann fahr ich und es kann noch einer mitfahren.
> 
> Das hab ich beim Jochen geschrieben
> Roland



wie bei dir,und noch einer mitfahrn,bekommst du 4 räder in dei kistn und 4 leut dazu, ich denk wir müssn mit 2 autos fohrn, wenns so ist, fahr ich doch ned erst zu dir , dann wieder zurück auf die autobahn, treffmer uns eher bei uns in adelsdorf, da kannst den bernd gleich mitnehma, und wir  startne dann auf die autobahn zum öko. adress bring ich per pn


----------



## kubikjch (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bins: der Roland, 

Treffpunkt:Leutenbach ist ok, da Leutenbach ca. 20 min von Auffahrt Pegnitz entfernt ist(A9).
Du kannst ja von Adelsdorf fahren und der Bernd und ich fahrn über Leutenbach, ich hol ihn ab oder er kommt zu mir.
Treffpunkt: Fleckl, ok?

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Bei manchen fehlt die Belichtung ganz und gar hab ich manchmal die Meinung. 
Fichtelgebirge klingt geil, nur die 1100 hm überseh ich einfach mal sicherheitshalber..................denk ich würd auch weng mitgehen.............in mei Auto bring ich allerdings nur mein eigenes Radl rein..............müss ma halt noch ausmachen wie und wann und mit wem................

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bei manchen fehlt die Belichtung ganz und gar hab ich manchmal die Meinung.
> Fichtelgebirge klingt geil, nur die 1100 hm überseh ich einfach mal sicherheitshalber..................denk ich würd auch weng mitgehen.............in mei Auto bring ich allerdings nur mein eigenes Radl rein..............müss ma halt noch ausmachen wie und wann und mit wem................
> 
> Grüße



Fährst halt mit mir du kennst an Weg eh besser als ich.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

Peter fahrt ihr um 9.00 oder um 10.00 da könnt ich auch.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2007)

9.30 heut parkpl matterhornw,ist weiter oben beschrieben


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bins: der Roland,
> 
> ...



gut mach mer so, schoschi kommt glaub ich a zu dir


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2007)

@roland 
schad dast ned dabei warst, war ne kurze schöne trailtour, bei blauen himmel und angenehmen temperaturen. aber konnten ned länger warten mit der startzeit, da alle mitags noch was vor hatten


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> schad dast ned dabei warst, war ne kurze schöne trailtour, bei blauen himmel und angenehmen temperaturen. aber konnten ned länger warten mit der startzeit, da alle mitags noch was vor hatten



Kein Problem,

ich dreh heut nachmittag a klane Runden um Leutenbach.

Samstag mit Fullface ?

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Ok Roland, ich komm auch zu dir. Fragt sich nur wann? Fullface eh klar.
Ich nehm meinen leichten Fullfazze mit, Bergauf hängen wir den Helm eh an Rucksack. Und Berchobi, gö, do loss mas fliiieeeeng.....


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ok Roland, ich komm auch zu dir. Fragt sich nur wann? Fullface eh klar.
> Ich nehm meinen leichten Fullfazze mit, Bergauf hängen wir den Helm eh an Rucksack. Und Berchobi, gö, do loss mas fliiieeeeng.....



Forn ma um 10na los. Dann senn ma um 11a drom.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

In einer Stund schaff mas net ganz. Würd sagen wir treffen uns um halb 10 dass ma um viertel vor losfahren können.............


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> In einer Stund schaff mas net ganz. Würd sagen wir treffen uns um halb 10 dass ma um viertel vor losfahren können.............



Alles Kloa also für alle mir teffn uns um halbazena bei mia in Leutenboch und abfoat is dann um dreividlzehna.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

"Des wird lustsch!"................wie der ossi sagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. November 2007)

@alla: hobds ihä schöö - samsdooch is bai miä scho väbloond - is füä sunndoch aa scho wos geploond???


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Ich werd am Sonndoch froh sei wenn ich noch aufrecht gehen kann, nach dem Tourchen heut ist mir mein aktueller Trainingsstand klar geworden.........


----------



## macmount (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich werd am Sonndoch froh sei wenn ich noch aufrecht gehen kann, nach dem Tourchen heut ist mir mein aktueller Trainingsstand klar geworden.........



donn konni wenigsdns mol miidhaldn - bin eeh immä dä loohmsde


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Wenn ma mal zusammen auf ner Tour unterwegs sind zahlt der Schnellere von uns beiden dem Andern ne Moß Bier.


----------



## macmount (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ma mal zusammen auf ner Tour unterwegs sind zahlt der Schnellere von uns beiden dem Andern ne Moß Bier.



is gebongd - bärchnauf oddä bärchnoo???


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2007)

werd mir morgen beim Stadler mal ein Dainese Schutzwestchen holen man weiss ja nie was kommt. Hoffentlich ham`s wos gscheids. Des is wenigstens a gscheid woam.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Lieber Gesamtsieg, net daß ma nu 2 Moß rausfahren müssen...........ich bin immer recht schnell bsuffen.........


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2007)

Hey Roland, Safti jacket nehma fei net mit...............bei der Kält könnt ma damit zwar a foan aber Ellaboongschützer und Fullfazze sollten eigentlich reichen.......


----------



## macmount (1. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Lieber Gesamtsieg, net daß ma nu 2 Moß rausfahren müssen...........ich bin immer recht schnell bsuffen.........



donn nemmä hald den roland miid zäm dringkn - iich glaab den mussi sowisoo mol aans ausgeem - dässä sich widdä mid miä väsöönd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. November 2007)

@Roland: wenn du sowiso zäm schdaadlä fäersd - könnäsd du miä wos miidbrenga??
s.g. wolf


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @Roland: wenn du sowiso zäm schdaadlä fäersd - könnäsd du miä wos miidbrenga??
> s.g. wolf



Was brauchstn alles ?? Denk amol das ich mittags drin bin.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2007)

Servus Leute,
war gestern nicht in der Lage den Computer zu bedienen. Muss mich leider für morgen abmelden.    
Also Fichtelgebirge solltet ihr nochmal überlegen, da es aktuell dort pisst und es bis morgen sicher nicht abtrocknet.
@ Roland: Montag oder Dienstag Nightride??
 Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @Roland: wenn du sowiso zäm schdaadlä fäersd - könnäsd du miä wos miidbrenga??
> s.g. wolf



An Rasierer??


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> An Rasierer??



Morgen fährst auf alle Fäll mit. Du host gsocht dasd Samstoch Zeit host.
Du söllast ned so viel saufen. Dann sin die Filmriss ned so lang.


----------



## macmount (2. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was brauchstn alles ?? Denk amol das ich mittags drin bin.
> 
> Roland



eds bisd woäschainlich scho widdä dähaam - iich hob gedochd däss i di gesdärn nu därwisch - obbä däs brässiäd ja ned - vilaichd kummsd ja widdä mol nauf (oddä dä bännd)
aan gschwindichkaidssensor häddi gebrauchd
	Artikel	Attribute	Menge	     Preis	Gesamtpreis
	Polar
Geschwindigkeitsmesser (ID:1463)              29.95  EUR	29.95  EURhttp://www.zweirad-stadler.de/bildsystem/shop/1463_0_400px.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> An Rasierer??



du bissd ja bloos naidisch wall bai diä nix wäxd


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2007)

Servus,
ich konn moing a net. Bei uns auf Arbeit ist Achterbahn, und ich musses mal wieder richten........ seit Monaten mal wieder Samstagsarbeit und das ausgerechnet morgen......
Des mit dem Wetter is a so a Sach, eigentlich hätts ja nur bewölkt aber trocken sein sollen.........naja............was solls, nur die Harten kommen in Garten...
Bin nächste Woche auch nachmittags daheim, bei nem Nightride wär ich mal dabei, dann leih ich mir die Lupine aus........


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2007)

@ bernd, du bist scho a lutscher, erst sprüch machen  dann schw. eiziehn
@schosch u roland
es hat heut ziemlich gepisst im ficht.,glaub der bernd hat recht, das mers verschieben müssen, müss mer halt bei uns rumrutschen, gebt bescheid.


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2007)

siehe Post 1644, bin morgen in einer großer Erlanger Firma tätig, bin morgen für nix zu haben.........


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2007)

und der schosch fällt anu aus, also wirds nichts, roland , müssmer halt fränkische fohrn, so um 11.00 uhr hauts bei dir no mit der uhrzeit, dann kann ich evt noch was erledigen


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und der schosch fällt anu aus, also wirds nichts, roland , müssmer halt fränkische fohrn, so um 11.00 uhr hauts bei dir no mit der uhrzeit, dann kann ich evt noch was erledigen



Mach ma 11.00 soch mir wo ma uns dreffn. Mach ma a schöne Rundn mir is wurscht wo. Ich bin auf alle Fäll dabei.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2007)

tüchersfelt aufn wanderparkpl,, um 1100uhr


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2007)

Sääärrrwus!

Bin zurück von der Geschäftsreise.

Morgen geht's bei mir nicht und OKO ist mangels FF, Panzer und Suspensorium auch nicht drin. 

Wer hätt' jetzt sonst am Sonntag Zeit und vor allem wann?
Mir wär' natürlich die Mittagszeit lieber, aber morgens geht auch.

Wolfgang, wie sieht's bei Dir aus?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> eds bisd woäschainlich scho widdä dähaam - iich hob gedochd däss i di gesdärn nu därwisch - obbä däs brässiäd ja ned - vilaichd kummsd ja widdä mol nauf (oddä dä bännd)
> aan gschwindichkaidssensor häddi gebrauchd
> Artikel	Attribute	Menge	     Preis	Gesamtpreis
> Polar
> Geschwindigkeitsmesser (ID:1463)              29.95  EUR	29.95  EURhttp://www.zweirad-stadler.de/bildsystem/shop/1463_0_400px.jpg



An Geschwingichkeitsmesser!!!   
Des is des selbe wenn si der Papst Pariser kaaffd!!! *UMSUNSD!!*


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sääärrrwus!
> 
> Bin zurück von der Geschäftsreise.
> 
> ...



Grüss dich Markus,

wie wäre es morgen Frauenhöhle Egloffstein, Signalstein,
Todfeldstal und zurück. Schreib mal zurück
Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr bei mir es dürfen sich gerne auch andere anschließen.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> An Geschwingichkeitsmesser!!!
> Des is des selbe wenn si der Papst Pariser kaaffd!!! *UMSUNSD!!*



@bännd: ich mooch diich aa  - iich äklää diä mol den undäschied: mai schuulbildung woä kosdnloos - daina umsunsd 

@markus, roland, alla: weechä sunndoch - machi vom weddä obbhängich - wenns bissd - gehi mol widdä laafm - wenn ned binni däbai  
stäi drai
wolf


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

@bännd: ich gehör jetzd aa zu die fjuschn besidzä - aufgrund dainer schdichelaien - iss a sauschorfes gerääd - und dä hindäbau brichd garandiiäd ned - bild in kürze
s.g. wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @bännd: ich gehör jetzd aa zu die fjuschn besidzä - aufgrund dainer schdichelaien - iss a sauschorfes gerääd - und dä hindäbau brichd garandiiäd ned - bild in kürze
> s.g. wolf



 Wär ja a zu blöd wenn a Hinderbau beim Schibn brichd!!   Do haldn sogor di Fiusion!!!


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wär ja a zu blöd wenn a Hinderbau beim Schibn brichd!!   Do haldn sogor di Fiusion!!!



Schiem woä scho goä ned so schlechd grodn - ehra ziieng   hier also zwei bilder: eimal auf der treppe und einmal im gelände


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> Schiem woä scho goä ned so schlechd grodn - ehra ziieng   hier also zwei bilder: eimal auf der treppe und einmal im gelände



Sauber soch i!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

Na Bernd du Schnarchnosn bisd widda daham.

Bin heut mit da Martina und an Peter den Emil Kemmer Weg gfoan. Oba ka Angst die Steinstufn woan ma a weng za feucht. Oba die Holzstufn ham as foan ganz schö schnell gmacht.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2007)

Ja Ja bernd, bist scho a richtiger hirsch, erst zusagen dann ned mitfohrn, aber dafür hat der roland wieder was vor dir erstgefahren:daumen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
des sind paar treppen aufm emil weg, eigendlich was wenns trockner wer, aber  ging trotz nässe





[/url][/IMG]
und dann sind wir zur betontrppel gekommen, die der rolang noch ned kannte





[/url][/IMG]
aber der roland hat kurz vor der abfahrt noch gebremst und gemant, er warte lieber, bis der bernd dabei ist, des were unfair die treppe schnell abzuhagen und den bernd keine chance zu geben





[/url][/IMG]
und aufn rückweg hab ich dann noch die stell gemacht, die ich heuer scho a paar mal im augschein    hatte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
so des war zwar a kurzer ausflug, aber lustig wars, und mir ham wenigstens was gemacht


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2007)

An die Nachteulen: 
Ich hab jetzt a Lupine zeitweise, allerdings ohne Helmhalterung. Geht des auch am Lenker wenn man im Wald rumfährt oder muss ich mir was basteln?


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2007)

Morgen je nach wetterlage fahrn wir auch mit
@ bernd, ich sag nur mahlzeit morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Morgen je nach wetterlage fahrn wir auch mit
> @ bernd, ich sag nur mahlzeit morgen



PFFFFFTTTT!!!!!!!
Stört mich gar nicht 
PFFFFFFFFFTT!!!!
Finde Fahrradfahren eh blöd!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An die Nachteulen:
> Ich hab jetzt a Lupine zeitweise, allerdings ohne Helmhalterung. Geht des auch am Lenker wenn man im Wald rumfährt oder muss ich mir was basteln?



Nur Lenker ist Kacke, da das Teil dann nicht immer dahin leuchtet wo du auch hinschaust. Fixier die Funzel einfach mit Kabelbinder auf deinem Helm. Hält Top.
Unsere sind auch so befestigt.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja Ja bernd, bist scho a richtiger hirsch, erst zusagen dann ned mitfohrn, aber dafür hat der roland wieder was vor dir erstgefahren:daumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich freu mich schon drauf wenn der Weg mal trocken ist. Da kann man`s richtig laufen lassen, schön steil. 
Waren heute nicht so viele KM aber durch die Nässe und den Boden bin trotzdem ausgelaugt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An die Nachteulen:
> Ich hab jetzt a Lupine zeitweise, allerdings ohne Helmhalterung. Geht des auch am Lenker wenn man im Wald rumfährt oder muss ich mir was basteln?



Schorschilein,

fährst du am Montag oder Dienstag auch mit ? Ich dät amol foaschlong öascht verb. Berg des Hühnerwegl nunda in Kirchehrenbach bei der Norma nauf aufn Reisberch an Roland Roth Gedächtniswech nunda und ham. Wenn ana wos anasch was kömma a wosanasch foan.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2007)

Jo kloar, muss mir nur was fürn Helm einfallen lassen, aber des krieng ma scho........bin echt mal gespannt........


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorschilein,
> 
> fährst du am Montag oder Dienstag auch mit ? Ich dät amol foaschlong öascht verb. Berg des Hühnerwegl nunda in Kirchehrenbach bei der Norma nauf aufn Reisberch an Roland Roth Gedächtniswech nunda und ham. Wenn ana wos anasch was kömma a wosanasch foan.
> 
> Roland



hallo roland ihä hobbd ja hoid widdä saubära schdaffl gfoorn. wenns am dienstag klappen würde (ob dsirga 18.00 losgeed und donn ned orch späd wäd) dann wär ich auch gern dabei - montag geht bei mir leider ned.

wie soll eigendlich morgen des wetter wärn? - 

stäi drei (stay dry)
s.g. wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,

morgen kein Regen und 6-8 Grad. Genau das richtige Bike Wetter was will man mehr. 
Also geht bald schlafen damit Ihr morgen fit seid.

Roland


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo kloar, muss mir nur was fürn Helm einfallen lassen, aber des krieng ma scho........bin echt mal gespannt........



hallo schoschi - des glaicha broblem hob i aa scho ghobbd - hiä di minimaal lösung wenns schnell geh muss - (mai woä miä dännoch schlächd: örschd a gloos nudälla ässn und donn a flaschn wain nochkibbn - obbä wos dud mä ned alles füäs foorodfoän)
guggsd du: 
Rückansicht:




Vorderansicht:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC006873.JPG
und fäddich:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC006864.JPG
s.g. wolf

be.äss.: ich hob aa nu a luggsusväsion - obbä die findi grod ned


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo roland ihä hobbd ja hoid widdä saubära schdaffl gfoorn. wenns am dienstag klappen würde (ob dsirga 18.00 losgeed und donn ned orch späd wäd) dann wär ich auch gern dabei - montag geht bei mir leider ned.
> 
> wie soll eigendlich morgen des wetter wärn? -
> 
> ...



Also wenn dann wirds laut wetter.de nur am Montag gehen. Am Dienstag und Mittwoch solls wieder regnen. Aber morgen regnets ja auch net. Also fahr ma erst mal morgen und sehen dann weiter. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> PFFFFFTTTT!!!!!!!
> Stört mich gar nicht
> PFFFFFFFFFTT!!!!
> Finde Fahrradfahren eh blöd!



Ich denk amol das du kann neua Laufradsatz brauchst, weil dir bei deiner jetzigen  Laufleistung, höchstens die Naben festrosten. Und wennst weiter so wenig fährst dann verlernst des MTB foan. Als letzte Rettung konnst dann bei denan mitfoan. Doppelbrückengabel Dreigang Sachs Handschaltung


----------



## Axalp (3. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grüss dich Markus,
> 
> wie wäre es morgen Frauenhöhle Egloffstein, Signalstein,
> Todfeldstal und zurück. Schreib mal zurück
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an. Zuviel Wurzeln und Treppen müssen bei dem Wetter auch nicht sein. Brauch' mer dennoch Protektoren?

Markus


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Zuviel Wurzeln und Treppen müssen bei dem Wetter auch nicht sein. Brauch' mer dennoch Protektoren?
> 
> Markus



Na Protektoren brauch ma kanne ich mach meine a net hin. Die Frauenhöhle bin i schon amol bei Regen gfoan kein Problem Es is ja blos eine Entspannungsrunde.

Roland


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

@roland: wi long wädds morng - vo dä zaid heä???
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2007)

hab gerade erfahren der Jochen kommt auch auf alle Fälle mit seinem Leihfreak.

@Wolfgang ich denke mal es sind so ca. 30 KM also 13.00 bis 13.30 Uhr. Je nachdem wie schnell wir sind .

Roland


----------



## macmount (3. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade erfahren der Jochen kommt auch auf alle Fälle mit seinem Leihfreak.
> 
> @Wolfgang ich denke mal es sind so ca. 30 KM also 13.00 bis 13.30 Uhr. Je nachdem wie schnell wir sind .
> 
> Roland



sch..... iich koo morng ned - sin um 12:30 aigloodn - eds fängd däs widdä oo   gee i hald mol widdä laafm (do binni schnellä )
@schoschi: hob die luggsusvärsion hälmhalderung widdä gfunna - is wi mid dä brilln auf dä noosn - dii woä nu aufm hälm
beschdeed aus haldärung ärgon griffe (rohr) und eleggdromadäriol ausm loodn
guggsddu:









dschau bis denn
wolf


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang ich denke mal es sind so ca. 30 KM also 13.00 bis 13.30 Uhr.



och du meinä güdä...in anä halbn stund food iä 30km?? also 60 kilomedä in dä stund?? wenn iä su flodd undäwäigs seid muss ich miä öschd nuch amoll übäläich ob ich mo bei euch midfoä!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sch..... iich koo morng ned - sin um 12:30 aigloodn - eds fängd däs widdä oo   gee i hald mol widdä laafm (do binni schnellä )
> @schoschi: hob die luggsusvärsion hälmhalderung widdä gfunna - is wi mid dä brilln auf dä noosn - dii woä nu aufm hälm
> beschdeed aus haldärung ärgon griffe (rohr) und eleggdromadäriol ausm loodn
> guggsddu:
> ...





Saddamchen schrieb:


> .



A Rosa Halterung!! Buähhh!:kotz:  TUNTE!!!!


----------



## macmount (4. November 2007)

@bännd: ums mid daine wodde auszädrüggn - des is rood - so wi dai bluudundäloffna aang sin - wänn mai fausd drin glanded is  
sälbä dunde  
schloof gud mai buu
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> och du meinä güdä...in anä halbn stund food iä 30km?? also 60 kilomedä in dä stund?? wenn iä su flodd undäwäigs seid muss ich miä öschd nuch amoll übäläich ob ich mo bei euch midfoä!!!



60 KM die Stund foan ma oba blos wenns nass is. Wenns droggn is foan mia nu a bissl schnella foa allem beim freia Fall den Berch nunda.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2007)

9.30 bei dir


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> 9.30 bei dir



Ja Wetter ist gut. Heller Himmel und fast schon Sonne.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

Heute ganz schön ruhig,

sind heute zu 5 und dann zu 4 gefahren. Martina, Peter, Markus, Jochen und ich.
Heute haben wir endlich die Frauenhöhle komplett geklärt. Auch die Peter Metz Kehre. Der Jochen hatte es besonders eilig damit denn er wollte gleich geradeaus durchrauschen. Kam dann aber mit Hinterrad versetzen optimal durch. 
Endlich ist dieses Kapitel geschafft. Danach altbekannte Tour zum Signalstein den Downhill runter. Über das Todtsfeldtal oder so ähnlich Richtung Heimat.
Die Daten 999 Hm und ca. 35-40 KM hab vergessen zu Fragen. 
Wäre ne schöne Tour für den Wolfgang (technisch nicht schwierig) gewesen um Kondition aufzubauen.
Wahrscheinlich hat sein Enduro schon Flugrost angesetzt. Kannst dich mit dem Bernd zusammentun. Aktion Rostentfernung.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute ganz schön ruhig,
> 
> sind heute zu 5 und dann zu 4 gefahren. Martina, Peter, Markus, Jochen und ich.
> Heute haben wir endlich die Frauenhöhle komplett geklärt. Auch die Peter Metz Kehre. Der Jochen hatte es besonders eilig damit denn er wollte gleich geradeaus durchrauschen. Kam dann aber mit Hinterrad versetzen optimal durch.
> ...



Ich werde mich bei dir mit Aktion Zahnentfernung beschäftigen!!


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

Hi zusammen,

da ihr ja so die Richtung fahrt die ich auch bevorzuge (Enduro/"Light-Freeride"??) und ihr ja auch sehr viel unterwegs seid wollt ich euch mal nach eurer Reifenwahl fragen. Seit ich mein neues Bike hab fahr ich den Fat Albert und war mit dem bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Hat super Grip in allen Lagen, rollt trotzdem recht gut, und kostet net viel  einige Sachen sind mir aber trotzdem sehr negativ aufgefallen, vor allem bei meinen letzten beiden Ausritten. Beispielsweise scheint er auf feuchtem Asphalt in Kurven gerne mal wegzuschmieren (ist mir heute passiert, das Hinterrad hat sich in einer net zu heftigen und auch net so gar schnell gefahrenen Kurve verabschiedet, konnte grad noch nen Sturz verhindern). Und unter den schlammigen Bedingungen bei uns im Moment ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen, dass er Matsch gar nicht mag. Setzt sich schnell komplett zu und dann geht gar nix mehr...allgemein find ich dass es eher ein Reifen für trockene Zeiten ist, also zur Zeit nicht so brauchbar. Von diesen Kritikpunkten abgesehen wollt ich auch einfach mal ein paar andere Reifen testen...
Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen, könnt ihr was empfehlen??
Danke!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Salve miteinand´

ich würd sagen Nightride mach ma morgen, am Dienstag solls ja voll regnerisch und so werden. 
Hab heut Mittag auch ne kleine Verdauungsfahrt gemacht, von Hagenbach übern Reisberg(oder so ähnlich) nach Leutenbach und überm Trailermountain(!) wieder heme..........nix besonderes.........und schön piano, hab nicht mal richtig geschwitzt...... 
Vorhin war mir bissl langweilig und da hab ich ne Lupinehalterung fabriziert, mit Draht, Holz und Glasfaserspachtel.........hält bombenfest und lässt sich schön drehen..........

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also wenn dann wirds laut wetter.de nur am Montag gehen. Am Dienstag und Mittwoch solls wieder regnen. Aber morgen regnets ja auch net. Also fahr ma erst mal morgen und sehen dann weiter.
> 
> Roland



Also laut Wetterbericht sollten wir wirklich morgen Abend loslegen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da ihr ja so die Richtung fahrt die ich auch bevorzuge (Enduro/"Light-Freeride"??) und ihr ja auch sehr viel unterwegs seid wollt ich euch mal nach eurer Reifenwahl fragen. Seit ich mein neues Bike hab fahr ich den Fat Albert und war mit dem bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Hat super Grip in allen Lagen, rollt trotzdem recht gut, und kostet net viel  einige Sachen sind mir aber trotzdem sehr negativ aufgefallen, vor allem bei meinen letzten beiden Ausritten. Beispielsweise scheint er auf feuchtem Asphalt in Kurven gerne mal wegzuschmieren (ist mir heute passiert, das Hinterrad hat sich in einer net zu heftigen und auch net so gar schnell gefahrenen Kurve verabschiedet, konnte grad noch nen Sturz verhindern). Und unter den schlammigen Bedingungen bei uns im Moment ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen, dass er Matsch gar nicht mag. Setzt sich schnell komplett zu und dann geht gar nix mehr...allgemein find ich dass es eher ein Reifen für trockene Zeiten ist, also zur Zeit nicht so brauchbar. Von diesen Kritikpunkten abgesehen wollt ich auch einfach mal ein paar andere Reifen testen...
> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen, könnt ihr was empfehlen??
> ...



Hey Sven,
nach ständigen Sticheleinen meines " besten "Freundes Roland wegen meines rutschenden Nobby Nic fahr ich jetzt denn von ihm beschworenen Maxxis Minion und muss leider gestehen: DER ARSC... HAT RECHT!!! Ist keine Vergleich zum Schwalbe. Ist natürlich auch nicht rutschfrei. Aber wenn er rutscht geht das kontrolliert und man verliert nicht die Kontrolle Also für das augenblickliche Wetter absolut zu empfehlen!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

@schu2000: Vom Hörensagen soll Schwalbe allgemein nicht der Bringer sein z.Z. Ich hab den Nobby Nic noch drauf, bei Nässe voll Null und in Kurven treibs einen ganz schön nach aussen. Als nächstes will ich Maxxis Minion mal aufziehen.....

Grüße


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

..............wieder gleichzeitig [email protected]:sind immer recht unterhaltsam deine Beiträge............!!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da ihr ja so die Richtung fahrt die ich auch bevorzuge (Enduro/"Light-Freeride"??) und ihr ja auch sehr viel unterwegs seid wollt ich euch mal nach eurer Reifenwahl fragen. Seit ich mein neues Bike hab fahr ich den Fat Albert und war mit dem bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Hat super Grip in allen Lagen, rollt trotzdem recht gut, und kostet net viel  einige Sachen sind mir aber trotzdem sehr negativ aufgefallen, vor allem bei meinen letzten beiden Ausritten. Beispielsweise scheint er auf feuchtem Asphalt in Kurven gerne mal wegzuschmieren (ist mir heute passiert, das Hinterrad hat sich in einer net zu heftigen und auch net so gar schnell gefahrenen Kurve verabschiedet, konnte grad noch nen Sturz verhindern). Und unter den schlammigen Bedingungen bei uns im Moment ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen, dass er Matsch gar nicht mag. Setzt sich schnell komplett zu und dann geht gar nix mehr...allgemein find ich dass es eher ein Reifen für trockene Zeiten ist, also zur Zeit nicht so brauchbar. Von diesen Kritikpunkten abgesehen wollt ich auch einfach mal ein paar andere Reifen testen...
> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen, könnt ihr was empfehlen??
> ...



Servus Sven,

ich hab den Maxxis Minion in 2,35 gefahren und war total begeistert. Hat ca 700g und rollt sehr gut. Bei Nässe ist er sehr zu empfehlen. Hatte auf einem Bike den vielbeschworenen Nobby Nic in 2,4 bei Trockenheit passte es (aber da ist ja jeder gut) aber bei Nässe war ich nur am abschmieren. Der Maxxis ist auch bei Nässe, vor allem nasse Querwurzel an Hangtrails, ein verlässlicher Reifen heute erst wieder probiert.
Habe jetzt den Minion in 2,5 drauf hat ca. 900g bis 1000g aber das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht denn dafür habe ich einen super Reifen. Ich werde nichts mehr anderes als Maxxis fahren. 

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ..............wieder gleichzeitig [email protected]:sind immer recht unterhaltsam deine Beiträge............!!!


 Nicht gleichzeitig!! Ich stehe eindeutig vor dir!! 
 
Und Abschreiben ist echt ein stückweit blöd.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Sven,
> 
> ich hab den Maxxis Minion in 2,35 gefahren und war total begeistert. Hat ca 700g und rollt sehr gut. Bei Nässe ist er sehr zu empfehlen. Hatte auf einem Bike den vielbeschworenen Nobby Nic in 2,4 bei Trockenheit passte es (aber da ist ja jeder gut) aber bei Nässe war ich nur am abschmieren. Der Maxxis ist auch bei Nässe, vor allem nasse Querwurzel an Hangtrails, ein verlässlicher Reifen heute erst wieder probiert.
> Habe jetzt den Minion in 2,5 drauf hat ca. 900g bis 1000g aber das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht denn dafür habe ich einen super Reifen. Ich werde nichts mehr anderes als Maxxis fahren.
> ...



Bei 185 kg Eigengewicht stört das Reifenmehrgewicht wirklich nicht!


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da ihr ja so die Richtung fahrt die ich auch bevorzuge (Enduro/"Light-Freeride"??) und ihr ja auch sehr viel unterwegs seid wollt ich euch mal nach eurer Reifenwahl fragen. Seit ich mein neues Bike hab fahr ich den Fat Albert und war mit dem bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Hat super Grip in allen Lagen, rollt trotzdem recht gut, und kostet net viel  einige Sachen sind mir aber trotzdem sehr negativ aufgefallen, vor allem bei meinen letzten beiden Ausritten. Beispielsweise scheint er auf feuchtem Asphalt in Kurven gerne mal wegzuschmieren (ist mir heute passiert, das Hinterrad hat sich in einer net zu heftigen und auch net so gar schnell gefahrenen Kurve verabschiedet, konnte grad noch nen Sturz verhindern). Und unter den schlammigen Bedingungen bei uns im Moment ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen, dass er Matsch gar nicht mag. Setzt sich schnell komplett zu und dann geht gar nix mehr...allgemein find ich dass es eher ein Reifen für trockene Zeiten ist, also zur Zeit nicht so brauchbar. Von diesen Kritikpunkten abgesehen wollt ich auch einfach mal ein paar andere Reifen testen...
> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen, könnt ihr was empfehlen??
> ...


ich fuhr auch immer den fat albert, bin immer zufrieden damit gewesen, auch im winter oder nässe, dann halt mit weniger luft, jetzt test ich mal den big betty, ist halt awng schwerer und der rollwiederstand aweng grösser, aber gripp hat er sauguten, zumindest da wo ich immer fahr
gruss peter


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> nach ständigen Sticheleinen meines " besten "Freundes Roland wegen meines rutschenden Nobby Nic fahr ich jetzt denn von ihm beschworenen Maxxis Minion und muss leider gestehen: DER ARSC... HAT RECHT!!! Ist keine Vergleich zum Schwalbe. Ist natürlich auch nicht rutschfrei. Aber wenn er rutscht geht das kontrolliert und man verliert nicht die Kontrolle Also für das augenblickliche Wetter absolut zu empfehlen!!
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Bei dir glaube ich nicht ob das rutschen nur der Reifen ist. Du hast vielleicht die Kontrolle wennst daheim im Bett liegst und schläfst, aber ansonsten zappelst aufm Bike rum wie a Fisch im Wasser. Kaf da a Schriggliesel und mach Doppflabn für dei Frau zum kochen. Do magst wenigstns niggs verkeat.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei 185 kg Eigengewicht stört das Reifenmehrgewicht wirklich nicht!



Du bräuchast eigentlich goa kann Reifen. Du könnast auf der Felgn a foan. Des fallat bei dia net auf weil du feast eh wie a Blinda Henna die ia eia sucht.

Normaola weis müssta du nein Hausfrauen Fred weil Foarodfoan dusd ja eh nimma.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Roland Roth


----------



## Axalp (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich werde mich bei dir mit Aktion Zahnentfernung beschäftigen!!



Du musst den Roland nur an eine schwer fahrbare Stelle bringen. Da beisst er sich die Zähne vielleicht selbst aus  
Spass beiseite, waren viele leicht kniffelige Stellen auf der heutigen Tour dabei. Trotz feuchtem Untergrund aber alles schön zu fahren. Coole Tour!



schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen, könnt ihr was empfehlen??
> Danke!
> ...



Ich fahr den Conti Gravity. Der taugt aber nur im trockenen und bei losem Untergrund was. Bei Nässe, sprich feuchten Wurzeln und Treppen geht gar nichts. Werd mich auch nach was neuem umsehen. Vielleicht Schwalbe Muddy Mary oder Gazza North Shore. Wenn die auch nichts sind hör' ich auf Roland und Bernd...


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2007)

@bernd
hab gehört du willst einen neuen laufradsatz kaufen, den roten


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve miteinand´
> 
> ich würd sagen Nightride mach ma morgen, am Dienstag solls ja voll regnerisch und so werden.
> Hab heut Mittag auch ne kleine Verdauungsfahrt gemacht, von Hagenbach übern Reisberg(oder so ähnlich) nach Leutenbach und überm Trailermountain(!) wieder heme..........nix besonderes.........und schön piano, hab nicht mal richtig geschwitzt......
> ...



Schoasch ma mergt halt das du in ana Weldfirma erwan dusd. Söda Einfäll hot ned jeda.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2007)

@Schorsch und Bernd,

wenn wir eine Nachtfahrt machen dann morgen denn am Dienstag kann ich nicht und Wetter wird schei... Schreibt mal rein wenn Ihr Zeit habt Treffpunkt bei mir oder.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schoasch ma mergt halt das du in ana Weldfirma erwan dusd. Söda Einfäll hot ned jeda.
> 
> Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nicht gleichzeitig!! Ich stehe eindeutig vor dir!!
> 
> Und Abschreiben ist echt ein stückweit blöd.



 

@Roland: Mir wurscht, möglichst bald wenns finster ist...........hab ja Frühschicht, dass ich nochweng ins Bett kumm.......sag a Zeit.........wann wirds eigentlich dunkel? Uma sechsa bei dir?


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

Hey Jungs,

Danke für die Tipps, wusst ich doch dass ich bei euch a paar gscheite Vorschläge krieg und net zu einem der 32578 Reifenfreds gschickt werd 
Ja den Maxxis Minion hab ich auch schon in der engeren Auswahl, hab schon einiges gutes von dem gelesen. Nur fehlt mir a weng der Durchblick weils von dem ja zig verschiedene Ausführungen gibt  bei bike-components z.B. DH 42aST, DH 60aMP, DH 60a, FR/Dual 60a Drahtreifen, FR/Dual, 60a Faltreifen ??????? Welche fahrt ihr denn da?? Und wie breit sind denn die 2,35 und 2,5 wenn der Schlauch aufgeblasen ist? Weil was viel breiteres als der Fat Albert geht nämlich net in den Hinterbau von meinem Bike...
Muss aber prinzipiell sagen


Sven


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Maxxis ist auch bei Nässe, vor allem nasse Querwurzel an Hangtrails, ein verlässlicher Reifen heute erst wieder probiert.



Jo genau das is auch noch so ein Ding, Querwurzeln bringen den FA auch leicht ins Stolpern ääääh Rutschen mein ich...wenn da der Minion in der Tat noch hält dann alle Achtung!!


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ..... nach ständigen Sticheleinen meines " besten "Freundes Roland .....



Ja ja ihr zwei beide...wie a aldes ehepaar...oder vielleicht wie die zwa aldn fä dä muppetshow   *duckundweg*


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schorsch und Bernd,
> 
> wenn wir eine Nachtfahrt machen dann morgen denn am Dienstag kann ich nicht und Wetter wird schei... Schreibt mal rein wenn Ihr Zeit habt Treffpunkt bei mir oder.
> 
> Roland


Würde vorschlagen 18:00 beim Roland. 
Da kann mann  dann im Anschlußs immer so schön abspritzen.   
Früher wird bei mir knapp. Route machen wir morgen fest Ok?
A boor gnifflige Stelln nehma scho widder mid odder?


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Wie lang soll denn die Tour werden? KM?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jo genau das is auch noch so ein Ding, Querwurzeln bringen den FA auch leicht ins Stolpern ääääh Rutschen mein ich...wenn da der Minion in der Tat noch hält dann alle Achtung!!


Also irgendwann ist beim Minon natürlich auch Schluß mit lustig. Aber der Grenzbereich kommt einfach deutlich später. Fahre einfach Stellen ohne Hinterradzucken an denen ich mit Nobby Nic davor fast oder ganz auf die Fresse geflogen bin. 
UND ROLAND !: NICHT WEGEN MANGELNDER TECHNIK!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie lang soll denn die Tour werden? KM?


Ich denke mal ca. 2 -2 1/2 Stunden oder Mr. Roth?


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Oha, also doch a richtiges Tourchen.....ich hab fei nur den kleinen Akku, ich hoff der hält.........naja, kann ja auch abblenden und auf LED umschalten und sowas.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schoasch ma mergt halt das du in ana Weldfirma erwan dusd. Söda Einfäll hot ned jeda.
> 
> Roland



wos hasd do ned jedä - ich fand edsä mai idee mid dem nudälladeggl aa ned schlächd - hod übrigäns gans guud ghaldn


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also irgendwann ist beim Minon natürlich auch Schluß mit lustig. Aber der Grenzbereich kommt einfach deutlich später. Fahre einfach Stellen ohne Hinterradzucken an denen ich mit Nobby Nic davor fast oder ganz auf die Fresse geflogen bin.



Freilich, is mir klar dass der Minion auch keine Wunder vollbringen kann  aber der FA is da scho recht extrem find ich, sobalds a bissl feucht is wirds scho übel wenn man an schwierigen Stellen über Wurzelstrecken muss. Da fängt er dann leicht an wegzurutschen und bergauf auch bei vorsichtigem Pedalieren durchzudrehen. Vergleich zum NN hab ich aber keinen, bin ich noch net gfahrn, werd ich auch net fahren, hab ich scho genug nicht so tolle Sachen über den gehört...
Und auf die Fresse fliegen wir doch alle mal fast und/oder ganz


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Nutella, ist doch was für Kinder, wenns wenigstens ein Deckel von ner Chillidose gewesen wär............. 

Wie lange hält denn die lupine mit nem kleinen Akku auf Brennerbetrieb? Hab die Otto X. Weißt da zufällig was darüber


----------



## macmount (4. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nutella, ist doch was für Kinder, wenns wenigstens ein Deckel von ner Chillidose gewesen wär.............
> 
> Wie lange hält denn die lupine mit nem kleinen Akku auf Brennerbetrieb? Hab die Otto X. Weißt da zufällig was darüber



ich hab die wilma: 15W ca 2,5h, 1W 28h aber vielleicht findest du ja da was:
guggsdu:http://www.lupine.de/content/de/manuals//2005/Otto X.pdf


----------



## macmount (4. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute ganz schön ruhig,
> 
> Wäre ne schöne Tour für den Wolfgang (technisch nicht schwierig) gewesen um Kondition aufzubauen.
> Wahrscheinlich hat sein Enduro schon Flugrost angesetzt. Kannst dich mit dem Bernd zusammentun. Aktion Rostentfernung.
> ...


von weechn fluchrosd - während ihä gemüdlich foorodfoäd - hob iich im schwaisse maines angesichds noia dräils ärschlossn: sogor mid aussichd:


















wann foä mä denn mol - oddä kennd ihä denn scho??  
s.g. wolf


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2007)

Ist das der bei Muggendorf wo man unterm `Verlobungseck` vorbeifährt?
Sieht auch so aus, nur an dem Geländer kann ich mich nicht erinnern, schaut aber auch recht neu aus........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

@ Wolf: Schaut gut aus. Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> s.g. wolf



Also das Geländer ist ja wohl auf der falschen Seite. Da denkt mal wieder keiner an uns Biker!  Sauerei!! Revolution!!!   
I denk wennsd dort noch rechds obschmiersd schlägst auf der der B470 auf odder deuschd des?


----------



## macmount (4. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolf: Schaut gut aus. Wo ist das genau?


dä schoschi hod rächd - des ding nennd sich mehlbeerensteig - und zämindesd dä beedä konns beschdimmd ganz durchfoän
a guuds nächdla

wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> dä schoschi hod rächd - des ding nennd sich mehlbeerensteig - und zämindesd dä beedä konns beschdimmd ganz durchfoän
> a guuds nächdla
> 
> wolf


Und di Inge Meysel ah!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also irgendwann ist beim Minon natürlich auch Schluß mit lustig. Aber der Grenzbereich kommt einfach deutlich später. Fahre einfach Stellen ohne Hinterradzucken an denen ich mit Nobby Nic davor fast oder ganz auf die Fresse geflogen bin.
> UND ROLAND !: NICHT WEGEN MANGELNDER TECHNIK!!



getroffene Hunde bellen.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ca. 2 -2 1/2 Stunden oder Mr. Roth?



Guten Morgen Herr (Enduro) Bernd Breyer

die Tour höchstens 2 Stunden, da ich im Gegensatz zu Dir Samstag und Sonntag gefahren bin. Das spüre ich auch etwas in den Knien und Oberschenkeln.

Also 18.00 bei mir.
p.s. vergiss deine Lampen nicht, denn du bist auch schon ohne Sattel gekommen  

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> dä schoschi hod rächd - des ding nennd sich mehlbeerensteig - und zämindesd dä beedä konns beschdimmd ganz durchfoän
> a guuds nächdla
> 
> wolf



Ist der Mehlbeerenweg ofiziell ? Denn die Mehlbeere wächst auf der ganzen Welt nur an diesem Ort.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr (Enduro) Bernd Breyer
> 
> die Tour höchstens 2 Stunden, da ich im Gegensatz zu Dir Samstag und Sonntag gefahren bin. Das spüre ich auch etwas in den Knien und Oberschenkeln.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Samstag und Sonntag gefahren!! 
Ich liebe dich mein Held!!!   

Also 18:00 Uhr!!


----------



## kubikjch (5. November 2007)

Hey ihr Nachteulen, 

18 Uhr ist fast a bissl früh für mich.

Hättet ihr die Gnade erst um 19 Uhr zu starten?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey ihr Nachteulen,
> 
> 18 Uhr ist fast a bissl früh für mich.
> 
> Hättet ihr die Gnade erst um 19 Uhr zu starten?


An mir solls nicht scheitern. Aber der Schoschi wollte nicht so spät. 
Also von mir aus ist 19:00 Uhr auch OK. 
Evtl. die Mitte? 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2007)

Also letzter Stand nach Telefonat mit Roland: 
*19:00 beim Roland!!!*


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2007)

Alles kloar, 19hundert. Muss halt dann moing auf Ärbat weng schloofm.
Mehlbeerensteig, genau, ist geil zu fahren solang man nicht den Abhang hinunterschaut. Sind a haufen Stauden die aber nix aushalten würden wenn man reinfällt...........irgendwann hält man dann schon an........


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> dä schoschi hod rächd - des ding nennd sich mehlbeerensteig - und zämindesd dä beedä konns beschdimmd ganz durchfoän
> a guuds nächdla
> 
> wolf



kenn ich freilich, und a schon gefohrn , schosch hast recht, geht an der verlobungsecken runter, man fährts an über der oswaldhöhle, den hangkantentrail runder oder normalen downhill, und dann unten ned rechts richt. höhlenausgang, sondern links, und dann sicht mers scho, geht aber noch a besserer weg runter, zeig ich euch beim nächsten mal, ist aber ned ohne, da ist der hangkantertrail leicht dagegen


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2007)

@Peter:
ich rüst mei Kistn a um auf 2 Kettenblätter, kleines 22T, und das mittlere 36T anstatt 32T, da müsst ich dann überall mit hinkommen...........und kann mei gute alten MIddleburnkurbeln aus England montieren.........endlich richtig Bodenfreiheit dann........Rockring aus Kunsstoff von e13..........hab heut des Zubehör vo die Inselaffen bestellt, kommt bestimmt die Woche noch, das letze mal warn die auch sauschnell.....................shitegol.......was kostet die Welt...........

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Peter:
> ich rüst mei Kistn a um auf 2 Kettenblätter, kleines 22T, und das mittlere 36T anstatt 32T, da müsst ich dann überall mit hinkommen...........und kann mei gute alten MIddleburnkurbeln aus England montieren.........endlich richtig Bodenfreiheit dann........Rockring aus Kunsstoff von e13..........hab heut des Zubehör vo die Inselaffen bestellt, kommt bestimmt die Woche noch, das letze mal warn die auch sauschnell.....................shitegol.......was kostet die Welt...........
> 
> Grüße


----------



## macmount (5. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist der Mehlbeerenweg ofiziell ? Denn die Mehlbeere wächst auf der ganzen Welt nur an diesem Ort.



dä weech hasd offidsiäll meehlbeerensteig - ob mä na offidsiäll fooän däff do mussd scho denn dräilär ulli froong   

wolf


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kenn ich freilich, und a schon gefohrn , schosch hast recht, geht an der verlobungsecken runter, man fährts an über der oswaldhöhle, den hangkantentrail runder oder normalen downhill, und dann unten ned rechts richt. höhlenausgang, sondern links, und dann sicht mers scho, geht aber noch a besserer weg runter, zeig ich euch beim nächsten mal, ist aber ned ohne, da ist der hangkantertrail leicht dagegen



Hob eigentlich gedocht ich erleb mein 40sten nu. Aber wenns ned andersch geht dann halt ned.


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2007)

jammer ned , übung macht den meister 
schreib mer mal  zusamma, was du alles für die funzel gebraucht hast, woher bezogen und was du noch hast, will evt ana zusamma baun, der schosch bestimmt a??? frag n amol heut abend wenn ihr fohrt.


----------



## macmount (5. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> jammer ned , übung macht den meister
> schreib mer mal  zusamma, was du alles für die funzel gebraucht hast, woher bezogen und was du noch hast, will evt ana zusamma baun, der schosch bestimmt a??? frag n amol heut abend wenn ihr fohrt.



au ja funzl baua do wäri aa däbai - hob zwor a wilma - obbä lichd kommä ned genuch hoom
sodäla eds mussi wäch - bis nochäd
wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> jammer ned , übung macht den meister
> schreib mer mal  zusamma, was du alles für die funzel gebraucht hast, woher bezogen und was du noch hast, will evt ana zusamma baun, der schosch bestimmt a??? frag n amol heut abend wenn ihr fohrt.



Kabel, Sicherungen, Lampen, Schalter vom Bernd. Klettband, Lampenfassungen, Birnenhalterungen Baumarkt, Batterieblock Ladegerät von meinem Staplerlieferanten. Gesamtkosten für zwei Lampen, Fahrrad und Helm a 35 Watt ca. 60 Euro. 
Klettband, Kabel; Sicherungsträger, Sicherungen, Stecker, Akku sind noch da.
Den Rest zu besorgen kein Problem. Ach ja einen zweiten Helm brauchst noch.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kabel, Sicherungen, Lampen, Schalter vom Bernd. Klettband, Lampenfassungen, Birnenhalterungen Baumarkt, Batterieblock Ladegerät von meinem Staplerlieferanten. Gesamtkosten für zwei Lampen, Fahrrad und Helm a 35 Watt ca. 60 Euro.
> Klettband, Kabel; Sicherungsträger, Sicherungen, Stecker, Akku sind noch da.
> Den Rest zu besorgen kein Problem. Ach ja einen zweiten Helm brauchst noch.
> 
> Roland



merci
schaus mir am wochend mal an, akku hast du auch noch, genial


----------



## macmount (5. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kabel, Sicherungen, Lampen, Schalter vom Bernd. Klettband, Lampenfassungen, Birnenhalterungen Baumarkt, Batterieblock Ladegerät von meinem Staplerlieferanten. Gesamtkosten für zwei Lampen, Fahrrad und Helm a 35 Watt ca. 60 Euro.
> Klettband, Kabel; Sicherungsträger, Sicherungen, Stecker, Akku sind noch da.
> Den Rest zu besorgen kein Problem. Ach ja einen zweiten Helm brauchst noch.
> 
> Roland



hosd evtl. füä miich aa nu wos übrich - oddä könnd ihä nuwos besorng?
stäi drai 
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2007)

So Mädels,
wenn andere sich vorm Kamin die Eier kraulen sind ware Männer mit dem Bike unterwegs. Selbst kleine Probleme (z.B. defektes Auto oder Hundeschei.. an den Schuhen) können uns nicht stoppen !! Gell Schoschi!  

So zog heute der vier Mann Trupp (Roland, Jochen, Ich und Stinkschuh Schoschi) bei schlechter Sicht (Ups es war ja Nacht) auf in die Höhen der Fränkischen.
Am Gipfel vor dem ersten Treppentrail:






[/url][/IMG]

Stadt bei Nacht




Der Schoschi!! Man beachte den zur Hosenfarbe passenden Hinterreifen!!  That's real hot man!! Yeah!! 
Sol nu aner mol sogn das di Frangn kan Style hom!! 





[/url][/IMG]

Der Roland wie immer aus der Spur 






[/url][/IMG]


Jochen mit dem Leihschrott!




Idiotentreffen!! 





[/url][/IMG]


Stau am Singletrail!






[/url][/IMG]


Und etz des wichdigsde zum Schluß!!!

ELEKTROLYTSPEICHER AUFFÜLLEN !!!! 





[/url][/IMG]


So geil wors dädi sogn!!!


@ Peter: Gell do griggsd a Lusd??


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2007)

des wor bestimmt der verzoongne Wadenbeißer vom Roland, der werd si a gedocht hom...denan scheiß ich wos........des nächste mol foahr ich nan übern Schwonz....


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> wenn andere sich vorm Kamin die Eier kraulen sind ware Männer mit dem Bike unterwegs. Selbst kleine Probleme (z.B. defektes Auto oder Hundeschei.. an den Schuhen) können uns nicht stoppen !! Gell Schoschi!
> 
> So zog heute der vier Mann Trupp (Roland, Jochen, Ich und Stinkschuh Schoschi) bei schlechter Sicht (Ups es war ja Nacht) auf in die Höhen der Fränkischen.
> ...


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> des wor bestimmt der verzoongne Wadenbeißer vom Roland, der werd si a gedocht hom...denan scheiß ich wos........des nächste mol foahr ich nan übern Schwonz....



Des nächste mol loss i mein Hund raus. Dann musst nan amol üban Kopf streichn.
mein Hund ist reinlich der macht sei Gschäft net in unser Grundstück sondern bei die Nachbarn.


----------



## macmount (6. November 2007)

di fiiä hailichn aufn hailichn bärch
wolf


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2007)

..............vier schainhailichn bitte.........


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ..............vier schainhailichn bitte.........



Schod das du scho so früh ganga bist wir ham nu 1-2 Bierla drungn.


----------



## macmount (6. November 2007)

@roland - wi schaudsn aus hobd iä villaichd füä miä aa nu funzlmaddäriol übrich?? - däd mä aa gänn nu a loichdn füä denn lengä baua
is dä näxde naidraid scho gebloond??
stäi djund wolf


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2007)

Jo, war echt saugeil. Naja, das nächste mal denn..........ganz ohne Zwischenfälle.......und mit saubere schuh.........und mit dem Weizen vor meinem geistigen Auge fahr ich nochmal so schnell den Berch hoch......hehe


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2007)

ich glaub, ich muss mir a so funzel zambaua, muss doch mal a nachtfahrt machen, scheint interessant zu sein. 
@roland 
vielleicht klappts ja am wochend, wegen lampen, bei den wetter voraussichten


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland - wi schaudsn aus hobd iä villaichd füä miä aa nu funzlmaddäriol übrich?? - däd mä aa gänn nu a loichdn füä denn lengä baua
> is dä näxde naidraid scho gebloond??
> stäi djund wolf



Wieviel Lampen brauchstn 1 für den Lenker ?
Nächster Nightride nächste Woche!

Roland


----------



## macmount (7. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieviel Lampen brauchstn 1 für den Lenker ?
> Nächster Nightride nächste Woche!
> 
> Roland



ja für lengä langäd miä - füän hälm hobbi ja mai lubbine
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2007)

Ich hab jetzt endlich die richtige Gabel für mein Freak gefunden. Nach langer Sucherei hier die Spitzengabel:
Marzocchi Super Monster *Federweg 300 mm*
damit ist die Geometrie genau richtig für extreme Uphills.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich die richtige Gabel für mein Freak gefunden. Nach langer Sucherei hier die Spitzengabel:
> Marzocchi Super Monster *Federweg 300 mm*
> damit ist die Geometrie genau richtig für extreme Uphills.



Wo issn überhaud des Freak ??  Häd doch heud kumma solln odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. November 2007)

@ Nachteulen vom Montag: Waren 13 Km, 590 Höhemmeter, 5 Rehbier, 3 Hefeweizen und ein Spezi. 
An den Raddaten bereiligt:Jochen,Schoschi,Roland und ich.
An den Getränken beteiligt: Roland und ich.
Status Getränkerechnung in Kneipe: Offen!


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo issn überhaud des Freak ??  Häd doch heud kumma solln odder?



Keine Ahnung !!!! Normalerweise Mittwoch. Nach Gespräch vom Mittwoch diese Woche. Ich denke mal so irgendwann nächste Woche.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Nachteulen vom Montag: Waren 13 Km, 590 Höhemmeter, 5 Rehbier, 3 Hefeweizen und ein Spezi.
> An den Raddaten bereiligt:Jochen,Schoschi,Roland und ich.
> An den Getränken beteiligt: Roland und ich.
> Status Getränkerechnung in Kneipe: Offen!



Des woan oba genuch Höhenmeter für sowenich Kilometa. Des wichtigste woan ja eh die 5 Rehbier, 3 Hefeweizen und ein Spezi.

Status Getränkerechnung in Kneipe: Immer noch offen. Oba heut geh ma auf an Kumplgeburtsdoch und do sech i nan eh. Dann werd i amol die Schuld begleing.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung !!!! Normalerweise Mittwoch. Nach Gespräch vom Mittwoch diese Woche. Ich denke mal so irgendwann nächste Woche.
> 
> Roland



Und was ist mit dem Hinterbau vom Jochen?


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Hinterbau vom Jochen?



Hinterbau ist schon drin. Rad war schon am Dienstag fertig !!!!!

Ein hoch auf unseren Local Dealer.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2007)

Kaum ist das Wetter Schei... ist keiner mehr da oder was??!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kaum ist das Wetter Schei... ist keiner mehr da oder was??!!!



wos mach mer am wochend????????


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wos mach mer am wochend????????


Also eine lange Tour bei dem Kack-Wetter ist glaube ich nicht der Hit!:kotz: 
Wie wärs wenn man wo hinfährt wo ein paar gute Ecken sind und ein bischen "rumspielt"? Also Km so max. 20 eher weniger. Also ein bischen Schlüsselstellen Hopping! Abfahrt und Treeffpunkt halt z.B  in Muggendorf oder Streitberg. Wenn es natürlich voll pisst kan man das ja auch knicken.

@Peter: Du brauchst a Funzel, wall su schnell schaust du gornet bist wecha Wetter und Dunkelheit zwa Wochn nimmer aufn Bock ghoggd!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. November 2007)

hab ich mir auch gedacht, keine tour, sondern aweng spielen, bei behringersmühle, gibs an spielplatz, direkt kann man auch dort parken, im wald isse , und wenns pisst, einfach runter und ins auto, wann is nur die frage, samstach oder sonntach, und bernd, ned wieder saufen und dann den termin an anderen versprechen . ich brauch wirklich a funzel, hab aber momentan wenig zeit zum bastel und besorgen, misst arbeit
gruss peter


----------



## macmount (8. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> ja für lengä langäd miä - füän hälm hobbi ja mai lubbine
> wolf



@roland: wos is eds mid lambmmaddäriol?? - wennsd genuch häddesd - könnd n (wiä oddä a iich) ja füäm beedä aana miedbaua - wennä ka zaid hod
wolf


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: wos is eds mid lambmmaddäriol?? - wennsd genuch häddesd - könnd n (wiä oddä a iich) ja füäm beedä aana miedbaua - wennä ka zaid hod
> wolf



were super wolfgang, bist am wochend dabei, wolln aweng üben


----------



## macmount (8. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> were super wolfgang, bist am wochend dabei, wolln aweng üben



mol sääng - vor hobbis scho - obbä irgendwann am samsdooch mussi mai windäraifm draufmachn - und am sunndoch simmä scho widdä aigloodn so wis ausschaud - obbä a kurza duä gängäd villaichd
s.g. wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> were super wolfgang, bist am wochend dabei, wolln aweng üben



Also morgen ist ja Chaos Wetter. 
Samstag hätte ich auch ein bischen was zu erledigen.
Bei dem Pisswetter wäre ich für Sonntag(nachmittag).
Gegenvorschläge?

@Roland: Was brauchen wir alles für LAmpenteile(Elektro). Könnte ich morgen evtl. in Nürnberg beim Conradt besorgen, das der Peter und der Wolf nächste Woche auch mal mit können.

Ich denke: -  Die kompletten Lampenteile (3 x Fassung und Buchse)
               -  Drei Schalter
               -  Zwei Sicherungshalter
Kabel sollten noch langen oder?

@ Schoschi: Was is mit dir?


----------



## Schoschi (8. November 2007)

Nee, vorerst mol net, ich hob ja jedezeit mein Otto zur Hand (die Lampm heißt wirklich so)........und eine Lampe hat eigentlich gereicht. Bei Bedarf kann ich mirs ja jederzeit nachbasteln........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (8. November 2007)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn genau spieln?

Mei Hinterbau is a widder drinn und moin hol i mei baby widder ab. 

Nightride war übrigens ziemlich geil


----------



## macmount (8. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also morgen ist ja Chaos Wetter.
> Samstag hätte ich auch ein bischen was zu erledigen.
> Bei dem Pisswetter wäre ich für Sonntag(nachmittag).
> Gegenvorschläge?
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Gestern Abend in teuflischer Gesellschaft. Immer diese Schei.. äh schönen Geburtstagsfeiern.
habe heut auch ein dementsprechendes Köpfchen auf.
Nie mehr Alkohol!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also morgen ist ja Chaos Wetter.
> Samstag hätte ich auch ein bischen was zu erledigen.
> Bei dem Pisswetter wäre ich für Sonntag(nachmittag).
> Gegenvorschläge?



Sonntag nachmittag keine Lust. 
Denn Sonntag vormittag, ist genauso nass, wie Sonntag nachmittag.

Roland

Wenn es Samstag nicht regnet sollten wir das ausnutzen denn die regenfreie Zeit am Wochenende soll ja begrenzt sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag nachmittag keine Lust.
> Denn Sonntag vormittag, ist genauso nass, wie Sonntag nachmittag.
> 
> Roland
> ...



Du hast recht Samstag soll es nicht regnen sondern schneien! 
Freilich ist es vormittags auch nass aber Namittags hats dann halt doch noch ein paar Grad mehr.

@ Wolf: Du bisd a a Vogel! Hosd ja nie Zeid! Musd hald daham amol widder gscheid aufn Disch haua!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du hast recht Samstag soll es nicht regnen sondern schneien!
> Freilich ist es vormittags auch nass aber Namittags hats dann halt doch noch ein paar Grad mehr.



Musst halt doch amol a longs Hösla anzieng dann frieats dich a net so.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Musst halt doch amol a longs Hösla anzieng dann frieats dich a net so.



Hehe hab mir gestern beim Aldi ne Snowboardhose gekauft die kann man zum Biken sicherlich auch anziehen (war eh der Hauptgrund warum ich die gekauft hab). Und frieren tuts an mit der Hosn ganz bstimmt net  zumindest net an die baa


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe hab mir gestern beim Aldi ne Snowboardhose gekauft die kann man zum Biken sicherlich auch anziehen (war eh der Hauptgrund warum ich die gekauft hab). Und frieren tuts an mit der Hosn ganz bstimmt net  zumindest net an die baa



Hab ich auch letztes Jahr gekauft. War mir zum biken allerdings immer zu warm.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich auch letztes Jahr gekauft. War mir zum biken allerdings immer zu warm.



vielleicht wirds ja a harter winter


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2007)

@ All: Der Plan der zwei göttlichen (Peter und Ich) ist fürs Wochenende ist wie folgt:
Plan A : Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 Altersheim Beringersmühle
falls das Wetter zum :kotz: ist
Plan B : Treffpunkt Sonntag 14:00 Altersheim Beringersmühle

Equipment: Protektoren und Schnaps

Salve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Unser Plan für heute ist:

Nightride heute ab 19.00 Uhr in Leutenbach. Die übergöttlichen Roland und Jochen.


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unser Plan für heute ist:
> 
> Nightride heute ab 19.00 Uhr in Leutenbach. Die übergöttlichen Roland und Jochen.



bist oder seids moin dabei, wenn wetter passt. parken direkt an der strasse wo der trail raus kommt, den du und jochen mal getestet habt, weisst scho oder


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2007)

Bei dem Wetter wollt ihr Nightriden? Ihr habt sicher gedient!? Moing muss ich ärban, aber am Sonntag wenns Wetter passt könnt ich scho weng mit rumhupfen..........wart noch auf a Innenlager von unserm Local Dealer.......dann gehts los........


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2007)

hey schosch, alter hundhaufen fohrer  muss morgen früh a wieder schaffen, aber gut geld verdiena fürs neue bike


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2007)

genau, dasst da endlich mol wos gscheits kaafm konnst...................
Nightride, Freeride, Enduro........so ein Schmarrn..............Hundsdreeckpowersliding, der Sport der nächsten Saison für echte Kerle


----------



## kubikjch (9. November 2007)

Hey ihr warmduscher,

heut nacht wird genightrided, obwohl i net gedient hab. 
Ich war sogar in der Institution bei dir im Ort Schoschi. 

Wenns morgen paßt, bin i mit dabei

Salü miteinand

Jochen

PS: Seit heut hab i mei Baby widder


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist oder seids moin dabei, wenn wetter passt. parken direkt an der strasse wo der trail raus kommt, den du und jochen mal getestet habt, weisst scho oder



Treppentrail !!


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ All: Der Plan der zwei göttlichen (Peter und Ich) ist fürs Wochenende ist wie folgt:
> Plan A : Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 Altersheim Beringersmühle
> falls das Wetter zum :kotz: ist
> Plan B : Treffpunkt Sonntag 14:00 Altersheim Beringersmühle
> ...



Wenns net 20 Grad und Sonnenschein hot dann find der sowieso wieder a Ausred.
Worscheinlich hat er dann sein Hamster versprochen das mit Ihm nein Laufrad geht.  

auch Salve


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter wollt ihr Nightriden? Ihr habt sicher gedient!?



Schorschi alter Freund wos machst denn du wenn amol richtig schlechtes Wetter kummt. 
Jetzt im Moment ist es doch nicht schlecht für die Jahreszeit.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorschi alter Freund wos machst denn du wenn amol richtig schlechtes Wetter kummt.
> Jetzt im Moment ist es doch nicht schlecht für die Jahreszeit.
> 
> Roland




do lech i mi aufs Sofa und hau ma den Ranzen full. Hauptsache man macht irgdendwos fürn Körper.......


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Treppentrail !!



ja, wenns klappt, mit wetter, nehm ich noch an besen mit zum treppen kehren


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2007)

jo sackra senn grod zurückkumma vom Neidreid, Woa alles dabei leichter regen Schneetreiben. Oba had wie ma senn senn trozdem den Burchsta nundagfoan und die Teppala nundapoltert. Blos an Jochen sei Lampn is schwächa gwoan er hotz ja a blos a halba stund glodn.

Also bis morgen vielleicht.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (9. November 2007)

die lampn hängt scho beim Laden.

Sche wars


----------



## macmount (9. November 2007)

@roland: wos isn eds lambmmässich geed wos - oddä geed nix??
schön gruss wolf


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

@all die heut fohrn wollen
wetter :kotz: , ned lustig und saukalt, wartmer noch aweng, ober ich glaub des wird nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

@falls mit biken nichts wird, wolln mer uns  heut mal bei irgendeinen treffen, wegen eurer transalp, falls die leutenbacher heut nochmal online gehen


----------



## kubikjch (10. November 2007)

Kömma machn,

bei wem und wann?


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

der bernd hat meine touren cd und des transalpbuch, ich bring noch einiges an kartnematerial mit , was ich so hab, und evt paar bilder von meinerr alpen x. wo rennt den wieder der roland rum, und bernd is doch a online


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

Ich hob etza grod mitn Herrn Kubik gschprochn. Mia drean uaf jeden Fall a ründla. Vielleicht amol naufn Berch und die Häng wieda nunda. Danoch könna ma uns gern amol dreffn. Bei mir im Büro oder sonstwo schlocht amol wos foa.
Ich denk das mir uma zwa rum losfoan.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

wie lang fohrt der den ca,????


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

ich funk mich um 12.30 mitn bernd zamm, mal den fragn, wegen uhrzeit


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

bernd hat heute keine zeit, wegen zamsetzen, also verschieben


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie lang fohrt der den ca,????



1,5 Std denk ich amol

Roland


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: wos isn eds lambmmässich geed wos - oddä geed nix??
> schön gruss wolf



ledsdä väsuch: hallo roland hosd eds nuwos übrich oddä ned??
iich wolld mä a lambm füän lengä baua und nu aana füäm beedä zammbaua - wenn deä ka zaid hod -
schöna gruss vom wolf


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd hat heute keine zeit, wegen zamsetzen, also verschieben



Wie immer ka Zeit. Do konna ja oba um zwa zum foan kumma.
Aber ich verass Rocky Mountain dürfen vom Werk aus nicht im Regen fahren.
Rostgefahr !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> ledsdä väsuch: hallo roland hosd eds nuwos übrich oddä ned??
> iich wolld mä a lambm füän lengä baua und nu aana füäm beedä zammbaua - wenn deä ka zaid hod -
> schöna gruss vom wolf



Wos hast letzter Versuch!!!  
Musst halt a aweng wartn. Am Montag ham mir des Zeug beinander der Bernd und Ich.  

Roland


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos hast letzter Versuch!!!
> Musst halt a aweng wartn. Am Montag ham mir des Zeug beinander der Bernd und Ich.
> 
> Roland



des wolld i doch bloos wissn schadsi - wall i nix meä khörd hob 
wohii foäd ihä eds bai dem sch... wäddä??
schönn gruss dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> des wolld i doch bloos wissn schadsi - wall i nix meä khörd hob
> wohii foäd ihä eds bai dem sch... wäddä??
> schönn gruss dä wolf



A grossa Leutenboch Rundn.


----------



## schu2000 (10. November 2007)

socht amol wie isn bei euch des wäddä übähabt?? do bei uns is alles....weiß  







do werd ich nochher gleich mol a erschdä ausfoad im schnee machn  jedz hots endlich a amol wiedä a weng aufghöäd zä schnaia...


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

@roland
hab schönes bild von deiner nächsten schlüsselstelle gfunden





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A grossa Leutenboch Rundn.



wolld aichendlich miidfoän - obbä schaffi ned - hob grod mai windäraifm draufgmachd - bai schneedraim - bin noss wi a boddä rads - muss öschdmol nai dä wanna um widdä aufzädaua - no donn fill schbass auf dä loidnbochrundn
villaichd foori morng früü mol wenns ned goä so ägglhafd is
stäi drai wolf


----------



## kubikjch (10. November 2007)

Servus Peter,

wo isn des`?


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> wo isn des`?


des wolldi aa grod frong!!


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

hoffe euch die stelle nächstes jahr mal zeigen zu können, und euch zum fahren bewegen,ist am lago, 422er trail, genau das was ihr gerne fahrt, war aber die schwerste stell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hoffe euch die stelle nächstes jahr mal zeigen zu können, und euch zum fahren bewegen,ist am lago, 422er trail, genau das was ihr gerne fahrt, war aber die schwerste stell



solong mä ned übä di ganzn laddän müssn - di iich auf daine bildä gsäng hob 

ciao (dschau) bis nochäd wolf


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> hab schönes bild von deiner nächsten schlüsselstelle gfunden
> 
> 
> ...



A schöne Stell !!


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A schöne Stell !!



wusst ich doch das dir das gefällt


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2007)

saugeil des Bild.................do will ich auch mol runter.............


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> saugeil des Bild.................do will ich auch mol runter.............



Servus Schorschi,

ich hob di vorhin net gleich erkannt. Leider is des Treffen heut nix gwoan weil ana ka Zeit kabt hot.


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> saugeil des Bild.................do will ich auch mol runter.............



fuer die tour musst ca 1600 hm in kauf nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2007)

kein Thema, nächstes Jahr wird alles besser...............


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

Da Ihr heute alle form Ofen gesessen habt, haben wnigstens der Jochen und Ich die Fahne hochgehalten !!!
Einige Eindrücke Bilder sind leider nicht so gut.
Beim Treppenfahren solang man nur geradeauswill ist`s O.K.








Alles schön weiß ! Das Wetter war genial kein Regen oder Schnee.








Schön glatt auf den Felsen sieht man leider nicht das hat alles Bonanzaradoptik.




Schlüsselstellen für nächstes Jahr.





Das war war ja auch nur ne kurze Tour. Ich freu mich schon auf richtig Schnee und Glühwein aus der Thermoskanne.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2007)

The vorbidden Mountain...........!!! dass ihr mir fei die Schneehühner net verschreckt........


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

sän doch ned schlächd di bildä - machn bock auf alaska 
loss dess blos denn dräilär ned sääng! 
fähärd morng aanä???
stäi fresch - wolf


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sän doch ned schlächd di bildä - machn bock auf alaska
> loss dess blos denn dräilär ned sääng!
> fähärd morng aanä???
> stäi fresch - wolf



mensch wolf , du hast e wieder ka zeit 
na schmarrn, endscheid me kurzfristig, wegen wetter


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> :
> fähärd morng aanä???
> stäi fresch - wolf



Na morgen hob i ka Lust we morgen a weng wandern geh.
Auserdem host du eh gsocht dasd wida eigloden bist.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

Nächsde wochn grich i a Dodem du steb Gabel nei mein Wibläsch. Do bin i amol gschbannt wie des Ding funktzionierd.
180 mm Federwech hind und foan. Ich denk amol das mei Bock dann so um die ochzeakilo hot. Genau richtich für die Oberschenkl.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nächsde wochn grich i a Dodem du steb Gabel nei mein Wibläsch. Do bin i amol gschbannt wie des Ding funktzionierd.
> 180 mm Federwech hind und foan. Ich denk amol das mei Bock dann so um die ochzeakilo hot. Genau richtich für die Oberschenkl.



Des Hirn eigfrorn odder wos??? Du aweng abspeken dann brauchsd ka Dodem!!   

Ps: Wenn euch Debbn Middochs eifälld das ma si dreffn könnd kon hald scho amol basiern das aner ka Zeid hod!!


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2007)

und morgen


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des Hirn eigfrorn odder wos??? Du aweng abspeken dann brauchsd ka Dodem!!
> 
> Ps: Wenn euch Debbn Middochs eifälld das ma si dreffn könnd kon hald scho amol basiern das aner ka Zeid hod!!



Wir sind`s fo dir ja ned andasch gwöhnt. Host di blos net fo die Haustür draut weilst Angst gabt host das die a Schneefockn daschlächt.
Worscheinlich host die Rilln in dei Winterreifen zählt und desweng ka Zeit kabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und morgen



Morng werd er a ka Zeit hom weil er die Klös in da Schiegermutti Ihrn Klöshofn zelln muss. Und nächsta Wochn werd er scho widda in China sa zum Reisbeutl sortiern.


----------



## macmount (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na morgen hob i ka Lust we morgen a weng wandern geh.
> Auserdem host du eh gsocht dasd wida eigloden bist.
> 
> Roland



hosd räächd  - obbä örschd ummä zwaa - des hasd ich hädd effeggdiv bis ca. aans zaid  - 
no ja donn wärri hald a weng dschoggn geh - des kommä bai jedm wäddä - und mä muss ka rood budsn 

stäi kräisi wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und morgen



Wie besprochen!!


----------



## kubikjch (10. November 2007)

Bei dem Wedda wert ihr Ofenklammerer wohl kaum vor die Tür gehn


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sind`s fo dir ja ned andasch gwöhnt. Host di blos net fo die Haustür draut weilst Angst gabt host das die a Schneefockn daschlächt.



Also wenni mer dich auf dem Bild so oschau dann hobi merhra Angsd dasd du mich derschlächsd wensd gflogn kummsd!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bei dem Wedda wert ihr Ofenklammerer wohl kaum vor die Tür gehn


In kurzer Hosn du Bedsacher!!!


----------



## Didi123 (10. November 2007)

Sorry, muss mich kurz dazwischen drängen...

^^ Wo ist das? Walberla?


----------



## kubikjch (10. November 2007)

Hallo,

Landkreis Forchheim, Nähe Kirchehrenbach

Offizieller Name Ehrenbürg.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (10. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In kurzer Hosn du Bedsacher!!!




Da will ich Beweisfotos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (10. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Landkreis Forchheim, Nähe Kirchehrenbach
> 
> ...



Danke, ich kenn' des Walberla schon, wollte nur wissen, ob das Foto auf dem Walberla entstanden ist...?
Hab's a weng ungeschickt formuliert!


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenni mer dich auf dem Bild so oschau dann hobi merhra Angsd dasd du mich derschlächsd wensd gflogn kummsd!!:lol: :lol: :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Im Winder hot ma a weng mehra oh oba des wersd du net wissen. Weil des letzte mol wo du gfoan bist hots ja nu 25 Groad blus kabt. Und do komma freilich rumbosauna das ma in kuazn Hosn gfoan is. Und ich denk amol das dei göddlicher Bloan vom Freidoch heud a widda nein Wassa oda Schnee fälld.


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

*@all*

Wetter ist soweit ich sehe Scheis.. es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet oder geschneit.
Wie wäre es heute wenn wir uns treffen zweck`s Alpenüberquerung 2008.
Bei mir im Büro oder sonstwo.
Dann könntet Ihr alle schon mal eueren Urlaub einplanen und wir könnten die Tour besprechen.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> Wetter ist soweit ich sehe Scheis.. es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet oder geschneit.
> Wie wäre es heute wenn wir uns treffen zweck`s Alpenüberquerung 2008.
> ...



ich were dabei, sagt nur ne uhrzeit, aber nur wenns pisst, sonst muss ich aweng fohrn


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich were dabei, sagt nur ne uhrzeit, aber nur wenns pisst, sonst muss ich aweng fohrn



Mir ist es eigentlich egal. Machen wir 14.00 bei mir oder geht es bei einem nicht.
?


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

@bernd, mitn altersheim könnmer glaub ich vergessen, liegt schnee laut wettercam pottenstein( mehr matsch), alos 14.00 were i.o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

Servus Leit,

ich denk um zwa gehts bei mir a.
Nofalls bring i halt mei Klana mit , weil mei Fra sorgt dafür, das a Geld nein Haus kummt.

Und der Bernd wenn kummt, bitte in kurza hosn


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich were dabei, sagt nur ne uhrzeit, aber nur wenns pisst, sonst muss ich aweng fohrn



Soch mol Peter,

fährst du mit, oder bist du nur für die Planung mit zuständig


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd, mitn altersheim könnmer glaub ich vergessen, liegt schnee laut wettercam pottenstein( mehr matsch), alos 14.00 were i.o



Bei dem Wetter ist der Treppentrail sowieso sauglatt und kein echter Spass.


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Hey Markus,

alter Ransom Driver bist du auch im Land ??
bei mir um 14.00 hast du Zeit?


Roland


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Heut hob sogar ich keine Lust zum Matschfahren.


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> alter Ransom Driver bist du auch im Land ??
> bei mir um 14.00 hast du Zeit?
> ...



Was gibts´n für an kuchn?


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Was gibts´n für an kuchn?



Da bin ich auch schon gespannt, was du für einen mitbringst.
Etz muss ich doch tatsächlich des Büro a weng aufräumen.

@Peter vergiss amol dei Bilder net. Bin i scho gschbannt drauf.
Heut is Faschingsanfang do könna ma a Glühweinla dringn.


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Soch mol Peter,
> 
> fährst du mit, oder bist du nur für die Planung mit zuständig



lust hät ich irgendwie scho,denn mach sauviel spass mit der truppe zu biken, aber weiss ned wies bei mir zeitlich nohaut, will, muss nächstes jahr garagen und garten bauen . vielleicht kurzendschlossen das ich mitginge.
@ roland 
fotos geht klar


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> lust hät ich irgendwie scho,denn mach sauviel spass mit der truppe zu biken, aber weiss ned wies bei mir zeitlich nohaut, will, muss nächstes jahr garagen und garten bauen . vielleicht kurzendschlossen das ich mitginge.
> @ roland
> fotos geht klar



Es geht ja drum, das mir nu an Spezialrucksack für dich präparieren, der 10 Kg mehr wiegt als unsera.
Weil sonst hamma ja gor ka chance


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

du hirsch 
bei so einerr aktion gehts ned um , wer der schnellere oder bessere is, sonder mehr darumm, des gemeinsamm zu schaffen und viel spass zu ham, aber da hab ich bei euch keine bedenken 
hab mal eben die fotoalpen rausgesucht, von der ersten trana., des war geniale tour.. wenn die bilder der roland sieht, müsst ihr ihn festbinden, sonst fährt er tag und nacht rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

@bernd, na auch scho wach
schau mal im transalp buch nach, ob da zwei cd's oder nur eine drinn sind, ich find meine erste nemmer


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

Ich hab auch das Buch und die CD, kann ich ja mit zum Roland nehmen.


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hirsch
> bei so einerr aktion gehts ned um , wer der schnellere oder bessere is, sonder mehr darumm, des gemeinsamm zu schaffen und viel spass zu ham, aber da hab ich bei euch keine bedenken
> hab mal eben die fotoalpen rausgesucht, von der ersten trana., des war geniale tour.. wenn die bilder der roland sieht, müsst ihr ihn festbinden, sonst fährt er tag und nacht rad



Danke für den Hirsch 

du weißt doch, bei uns gehts immer drum wer der Bessere ist. 
Vielleicht sollten wir heute gemeinsam die Ziele von jedem mal festelegen, damit es nicht immer zum Schwanzvergleich kommt


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

welche transalp buch hastn
ich hab die vom ulrich stanciu


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hirsch
> . wenn die bilder der roland sieht, müsst ihr ihn festbinden, sonst fährt er tag und nacht rad



Da kannst du schon recht haben. Mich juckts schon wieder.


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Es geht ja drum, das mir nu an Spezialrucksack für dich präparieren, der 10 Kg mehr wiegt als unsera.
> Weil sonst hamma ja gor ka chance



Wenn amal die Eckdaten feststehen kann man ja sein Trainingsfleiss danach richten. Und dann kommt der Erfolg von selbst.


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da kannst du schon recht haben. Mich juckts schon wieder.



Stelle merken, Waschen...... 
Also ich schau dann a mol vorbei umma zwaa..........weil nächstes Jahr wird ja alles besser.........da lach ich über das Lieblingswort vom Metzi: HÖHENMETER


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Stelle merken, Waschen......
> Also ich schau dann a mol vorbei umma zwaa..........weil nächstes Jahr wird ja alles besser.........da lach ich über das Lieblingswort vom Metzi: HÖHENMETER


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Stelle merken, Waschen......
> Also ich schau dann a mol vorbei umma zwaa..........weil nächstes Jahr wird ja alles besser.........da lach ich über das Lieblingswort vom Metzi: HÖHENMETER



momentan lieber höhenmeter bergab und zwar enge steile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> momentan lieber höhenmeter bergab und zwar enge steile



Nächstes Jahr kannst ja mit deim SX Trail mit. Mal wieder gescheit Höhenmetersammeln.


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> welche transalp buch hastn
> ich hab die vom ulrich stanciu



Hab ich auch.
Die Version ist von 2003 aber da wurde nicht viel geändert glaube ich


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn amal die Eckdaten feststehen kann man ja sein Trainingsfleiss danach richten. Und dann kommt der Erfolg von selbst.



Deswegen sollte auch jeder sagen, wie er es sich vorstellt.

Ich will zum Beispiel nicht wie ein Bekloppter über die Berge japsen sondern eher was von der Landschaft mitnehmen.

Deswegen sollten meiner Meinung nach, die Touren nicht zu lang sein.
Lieber mal mehr Pausen machen und dafür vielleicht etwas mehr Traillastig.

Aber dazu später mehr


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2007)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ich das alles unter einen Hut kriege, AlpenX-Training (voraussichtlich), dann wollt ich richtig mit Bikeparken loslegen.......jetzt wo mein Spezl auch ein neues DH Radl hat.........da komm ich ja gar nicht mehr vom Sattel runter und krieg nen lahmen Schnibbi.....


----------



## macmount (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Danke für den Hirsch
> 
> du weißt doch, bei uns gehts immer drum wer der Bessere ist.
> Vielleicht sollten wir heute gemeinsam die Ziele von jedem mal festelegen, damit es nicht immer zum Schwanzvergleich kommt



bin grod vom laafm zärügg - hobi wos väbassd - geds schowiddä um seggs??


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ich das alles unter einen Hut kriege, AlpenX-Training (voraussichtlich), dann wollt ich richtig mit Bikeparken loslegen.......jetzt wo mein Spezl auch ein neues DH Radl hat.........da komm ich ja gar nicht mehr vom Sattel runter und krieg nen lahmen Schnibbi.....



Brauchst doch eh net, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hab ich auch.
> Die Version ist von 2003 aber da wurde nicht viel geändert glaube ich



Denke ich auch das die Alpen noch an der gleichen Stelle sind.


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Brauchst doch eh net, oder



Kenn mich eh noni richtich mit dem Ding aus................


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kenn mich eh noni richtich mit dem Ding aus................



Armer klaana Schoschi 

Aber des werd scho nu


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2007)

danke für die aufmunternden Worte.....ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen..........


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

hallo Jungs wenn Ihr ein billiges Sezi Enduro sucht dann schaut mal bei ebay rein der *Traileruli*verkauft seins weil es nix für Ihn ist (Fehlkauf). Und hat auch nur 200 Km gelaufen Ha, Ha, Ha. Wers glaubt wird selig wer nicht glaubt kommt auch in den Himmel. Die Delle im Rahmen wird er sich bei uns geholt haben. Also doch kein Enduro und Freeride sondern wieder CC.

Weiter so Uli wir sind bei dir.


----------



## FO-mega Local (11. November 2007)

Wusstet ihr schon:

ZRB sucks your Style down!


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen???


----------



## FO-mega Local (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns damit sagen???





Des woas i gsoacht hab!


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Ist O.K der Laden. oder hast du einen besseren Vorschlag. Muss aber Fusion Händler sein und nicht soweit entfernt.


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> Des woas i gsoacht hab!



Weißt du was ich glaube?
Du hast ein persönliches Problem mit dem Inhaber.

Das solltest du aber nicht in einem öffenlichem Forum auslassen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (11. November 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> Des woas i gsoacht hab!



hä - wos bisd denn du füä aanä


----------



## Axalp (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> alter Ransom Driver bist du auch im Land ??
> bei mir um 14.00 hast du Zeit?
> ...



Servus,

bin gerade erst wieder nach Hause gekommen. War's Wochenend über nicht in Franken.

Urlaub kann ich nehmen wann ich lustig bin. Hab im Sommer auch noch keine Termine.
Die Etappen sollten halt nicht zu lang sein, max. 60-70km und 1500-2000hm, (aber da stimmen mir wohl einige zu )denn ich nehm des Ransom zum fahrn und keine CC-Schleuder. 
Übernachtung is mir wurst ob Hütte oder Hotel, sollte halt nicht zu teuer werden.

Jetzt wart ich einfach mal ab was ihr so alles besprochen habt und geb dann meinen Senf dazu.

Gruß,Markus


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin gerade erst wieder nach Hause gekommen. War's Wochenend über nicht in Franken.
> 
> ...



Servus Markus,

haben beschlossen vom 27.06- bis 04.05-07.2008 zu fahren. Das war schon alles. Wir haben einige Touren durchgeplant. Wegstrecke ca. 400-450 KM und zwischen 11000 und 14000 HM. Es sollte mehr eine lockere Tour werden da wir alle mit 15 und mehr Kilogramm Rädern fahren. Die genaue Route sollten wir beim nächsten Treffen beschließen. Mir ist die Strecke eigentlich egal Hauptsache die Räder rollen.
Der oben genannte Termin ist fest du kannst bei Einverständnis deinen Urlaub so planen

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

nach einigen Glühwein später

I´ll be back 

was habt ihr sonst noch so ausgemacht??


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der oben genannte Termin ist fest du kannst bei Einverständnis deinen Urlaub so planen
> 
> Roland



Hallo,
ich würde dies gerne erst noch abstimmen.
Von daher bitte von meiner Seite aus noch etwas Geduld


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde dies gerne erst noch abstimmen.
> Von daher bitte von meiner Seite aus noch etwas Geduld



Ja dann tu das deswegen waren wir ja alle beieinander gesessen. Ich werd eh noch viel Geduld haben müssen wenn ich am Berg auf dich warte.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2007)

Ich hab Angst vorm Berch......................


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja dann tu das deswegen waren wir ja alle beieinander gesessen. Ich werd eh noch viel Geduld haben müssen wenn ich am Berg auf dich warte.
> 
> Roland




Ja, ich hab dich auch gern. 

Hiermit sage ich ab


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab dich auch gern.
> 
> Hiermit sage ich ab



Ja ja was a weng Glühwein alles ausmacht. 
Was sagst denn ab dein nächsten Zahnarzttermin oder was ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst vorm Berch......................



Vorm Berch hob i ka Angst oba vo die ganzen Berche.


----------



## macmount (11. November 2007)

@alle: machds ihä a dransalb näxdes johr?? goile sache


----------



## kubikjch (11. November 2007)

A boar hams vor


----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vorm Berch hob i ka Angst oba vo die ganzen Berche.



Keine Angst Roland!
Hannibal hat vor über 2000 Jahren seine Elefanten über die Alpen gebracht.
Da werden wir es mit dir auch schaffen!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Keine Angst Roland!
> Hannibal hat vor über 2000 Jahren seine Elefanten über die Alpen gebracht.
> Da werden wir es mit dir auch schaffen!!



Ich weiss schon wer bei der ersten ausgesetzten Stelle in den Abgrund segelt.


----------



## schu2000 (12. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon wer bei der ersten ausgesetzten Stelle in den Abgrund segelt.



 Mal schauen wie viele von euch nach eurer Transalp nächstes Jahr fehlen wenn ihr zurück kommt 

Die Minion sind heut früh übrigens gekommen, hab sie jetzt so bestellt wiest mir sie empfohlen hast, vorne 42er hinten 60er Mischung. Werden heut abend wenn ich heimkomm gleich druffgemacht und dann...erstmal abwarten bis mal wieder einigermaßen Bike-Wetter is (sch... Regen  ) bin scho gspannt auf die neia Raafn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie viele von euch nach eurer Transalp nächstes Jahr fehlen wenn ihr zurück kommt
> 
> Die Minion sind heut früh übrigens gekommen, hab sie jetzt so bestellt wiest mir sie empfohlen hast, vorne 42er hinten 60er Mischung. Werden heut abend wenn ich heimkomm gleich druffgemacht und dann...erstmal abwarten bis mal wieder einigermaßen Bike-Wetter is (sch... Regen  ) bin scho gspannt auf die neia Raafn



Ich denke mal du hast jetz nen sauguten Reifen und vorne 42 ist Haftung ohne Ende.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

@roland
keine angst, vor den bergen, machmer scho a paar testfohrten in den grossen hügel. mach dir ein angebot,ich geh im märz 1 woche nach la palma auf trainigslager, nimm dei schätzla und fliegt mit


----------



## kubikjch (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> keine angst, vor den bergen, machmer scho a paar testfohrten in den grossen hügel. mach dir ein angebot,ich geh im märz 1 woche nach la palma auf trainigslager, nimm dei schätzla und fliegt mit




Wen manst denn damit? 
Mit Schätzla tituliert er normalerweis sei Whippi


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wen manst denn damit?
> Mit Schätzla tituliert er normalerweis sei Whippi



der war gut


----------



## kubikjch (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> der war gut




und wahr noch dazu


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wen manst denn damit?
> Mit Schätzla tituliert er normalerweis sei Whippi



Mit dir schreib ich nicht mehr du hast ja gestern die Tour abgesagt. Weis zwar nicht warum aber habe heute mit Bernd gesprochen der hat seinen Urlaub für die 1 Juliwoche schon bestätigt.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

na, ich man scho sei frau, aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

und roland was sagst zum angebot, a apparment is noch frei


----------



## Schoschi (12. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Keine Angst Roland!
> Hannibal hat vor über 2000 Jahren seine Elefanten über die Alpen gebracht.
> Da werden wir es mit dir auch schaffen!!



Elefanten ham viel größere Füß´, do sin die Berch im prinzip viel kleiner........


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und roland was sagst zum angebot, a apparment is noch frei



Da muss ich mal mit mein Schätzla reden. Aber zu zweit (ich und mei Frau) können wir eh keine ganze Woche fort. Leider hab ich noch a Geschäft und des muss laufen. Sonst gibts keine neuen Fahrräder.
Und ich weiss net ob ich alleine fort darf.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Elefanten ham viel größere Füß´, do sin die Berch im prinzip viel kleiner........



Do schau ma amol wer am Berch schneller drom is der Häusner Glotzer oder ich.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (12. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit dir schreib ich nicht mehr du hast ja gestern die Tour abgesagt. Weis zwar nicht warum aber habe heute mit Bernd gesprochen der hat seinen Urlaub für die 1 Juliwoche schon bestätigt.
> 
> Roland




Hast du aber grad getan 

Viel Spaß euch 2


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hast du aber grad getan
> 
> Viel Spaß euch 2



ich denke das wir 4 Mann sind denn unser Wackelkandidat ist ja schon weg.
das hättest du auch schon ehr sagen können dann hätte ich nur 3 Tassen verschüttet.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

Wann mach mer unseren Nackt äh Nightride Dienstag oder Mittwoch??
Die Lampen sind bis dahin auch fertig.
Akku und Ladegerät hab ich schon

Roland


----------



## macmount (12. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann mach mer unseren Nackt äh Nightride Dienstag oder Mittwoch??
> Die Lampen sind bis dahin auch fertig.
> Akku und Ladegerät hab ich schon
> 
> Roland



mittwoch wär ich dabei - hosd du morng des andära maddäriol? soll ich des bai dir obholln - oddä kömmä des bai dir zambaua?? 
wolf


----------



## kubikjch (12. November 2007)

Dienstag würd bei mir gehn, Mittwoch wahrscheinlich net.
Kommt aber auf die Zeit an


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

auf donnerstag hams trocken gemeldet, dientag un d mittwoch schneeregen


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Dienstag würd bei mir gehn, Mittwoch wahrscheinlich net.
> Kommt aber auf die Zeit an



Könn ma ja morgen kurzfristig ausmachen. Wetterbedingt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> auf donnerstag hams trocken gemeldet, dientag un d mittwoch schneeregen



Donnerstag ist kein Problem. Zeit 1800 ??

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> auf donnerstag hams trocken gemeldet, dientag un d mittwoch schneeregen



dä beedä hod rächd: Am Montag und Dienstag nasskalt mit Schneeregenfällen oder -schauern. Oberhalb von 400 m fällt nasser Schnee und die Frostgrenze pendelt um 600 m. Die Temperaturen im Regnitztal liegen am Tag bei 2 und nachts bei 1 Grad. Der Westwind ist am Montag frisch mit Böen bis Stärke 8 und am Dienstag mäßig mit Böen bis Stärke 7.

In der Nacht zum Mittwoch zeitweise klar mit Temperaturen um 0 Grad. Am Mittwoch zieht eine Kaltfront von Norden her durch. Bedeckt und zeitweise Schneeregen, am Spätnachmittag Schnee. Temperaturrückgang von 2 auf 0 Grad. Der schwache Wind dreht auf Nordost.

Am Donnerstag wolkig bis heiter. Kaum Schneefall. Am Tag um oder knapp über 0 Grad. Nachts Frost.

Nachfolgend voraussichtlich langsam wieder unbeständiger und zumindest vorübergehend milder.


----------



## kubikjch (12. November 2007)

Mann oder Maus, das ist hier die Frage?


----------



## macmount (12. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist kein Problem. Zeit 1800 ??
> 
> Roland



sch... wäddä - donnersdooch geed bai mir ned - do kummd aanä weechä unsära hüddn 

@roland: wie schauds edsä aus - solli am diensdoch mol vobbaikumma wechä dem lambmzoich??
s.g. wolf


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mann oder Maus, das ist hier die Frage?



Eindeutig Maus. Großen Respekt vor allen, die bei dem Wetter fahren!


----------



## ragazza (12. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> keine angst, vor den bergen, machmer scho a paar testfohrten in den grossen hügel. mach dir ein angebot,ich geh im märz 1 woche nach la palma auf trainigslager, nimm dei schätzla und fliegt mit



  Mann,ihr Glücklichen,sowas wollt ich auch schon lang mal machen,geht bei mir aber nur im Winter,im Frühjahr ist schlecht mit Urlaub.Nehmt ihr da die eignen Räder mit oder nehmt ihr welche vor Ort ? Was kostet den so ein Wöchlein,wenn man den individuellen Bierverzehr mal ausser acht lässt?
 Gesehen hab ich die Insel schon mal von Gomera aus,sieht saftig grün aus im Gegensatz zu den anderen Kanaren.Bestimmt toll.


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mann,ihr Glücklichen,sowas wollt ich auch schon lang mal machen,geht bei mir aber nur im Winter,im Frühjahr ist schlecht mit Urlaub.Nehmt ihr da die eignen Räder mit oder nehmt ihr welche vor Ort ? Was kostet den so ein Wöchlein,wenn man den individuellen Bierverzehr mal ausser acht lässt?
> Gesehen hab ich die Insel schon mal von Gomera aus,sieht saftig grün aus im Gegensatz zu den anderen Kanaren.Bestimmt toll.



grüss dich
ja  ,wir waren vor 2 jahren scho mal auf la palma (martina u ich) zum biken natürlich, und des war a traum, im märz scho mit kurzen klamotten richtig schwitzen mit sonnenbrand biken, und danach im pool rumhupfen. wir nehmen immer unsere eigene kisten mit, egal wohin wir fliegen, gab noch nie proplm. die woche kostet pro pers, moment 6o8euro(flug,appartment,und mietauto inkl.) wir haben aweng eher gebucht, und ham nur 580eu gezahlt, dann noch extra 40eu für radtransport bei air berlin. ist ne traumhaft schöne insel, zumintest zum biken, hat alles was uns gefällt, viele höhenmeter,Km, super landschaft, klasse meer, und des beste super trails, jeden zu empfehlen, genau richtig zum trainingsbeginn fürne transalp ne roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sch... wäddä - donnersdooch geed bai mir ned - do kummd aanä weechä unsära hüddn
> 
> @roland: wie schauds edsä aus - solli am diensdoch mol vobbaikumma wechä dem lambmzoich??
> s.g. wolf


Donnerstag kann ich auch nicht. Mittwoch oder Freitag. Freitag könnte auch schon etwas füher gehen. Ca.17:00 Uhr.
@ Wolf: Bis auf einen Wippschalter und die zwei Teile vom Globus haben wir alles. Ist nur beim Roland und mir verteilt. Hmm und nu?


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2007)

Mir ist die Zeit wurscht. Ich kann eigentlich jeden Tag (Nacht) diese Woche.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2007)

wetter für morgen schaut ned schlecht aus, zumindest ka regen, und da der bernd donnerstag a ned kann, könner mer ja mol auf morgen planen, aber ned später wie 18.00 losfohrn und max. 2std, ich muss un 03.30uhr aufstehen .
und mei funzel is fertig, hat der leuchtenmeister mir mitgeteilt, hol ich heut noch ab des ganze zeug, und wers hoffendlich noch schnell montiern könna, damit mir morgen ka licht aus geht. wolf bist moin dabei, oder hast wieder was anders vor


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wetter für morgen schaut ned schlecht aus, zumindest ka regen, und da der bernd donnerstag a ned kann, könner mer ja mol auf morgen planen, aber ned später wie 18.00 losfohrn und max. 2std, ich muss un 03.30uhr aufstehen .
> und mei funzel is fertig, hat der leuchtenmeister mir mitgeteilt, hol ich heut noch ab des ganze zeug, und wers hoffendlich noch schnell montiern könna, damit mir morgen ka licht aus geht. wolf bist moin dabei, oder hast wieder was anders vor



Klingt gut!!
@ Roland: Gibts wieder lecker Kaffee?


----------



## macmount (13. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich auch nicht. Mittwoch oder Freitag. Freitag könnte auch schon etwas füher gehen. Ca.17:00 Uhr.
> @ Wolf: Bis auf einen Wippschalter und die zwei Teile vom Globus haben wir alles. Ist nur beim Roland und mir verteilt. Hmm und nu?



wasi aa ned - hob den roland scho a boämol gfrochd obbi des zoich bai na obholn soll/konn - obbä deä red schainboä nix mid miä - woäschainlich hod ä mi scho auf sai iknooriälisdn gsedsd 
s.g. wolf


----------



## macmount (13. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wetter für morgen schaut ned schlecht aus, zumindest ka regen, und da der bernd donnerstag a ned kann, könner mer ja mol auf morgen planen, aber ned später wie 18.00 losfohrn und max. 2std, ich muss un 03.30uhr aufstehen .
> und mei funzel is fertig, hat der leuchtenmeister mir mitgeteilt, hol ich heut noch ab des ganze zeug, und wers hoffendlich noch schnell montiern könna, damit mir morgen ka licht aus geht. wolf bist moin dabei, oder hast wieder was anders vor



wie gsochd mittwoch häddi zaid - 18:00 wär ok
stäi djund wolf


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Klingt gut!!
> @ Roland: Gibts wieder lecker Kaffee?



Diesmal gibts Flaschenbier steht nämlich unten kann ich nicht die Treppe runterrumpeln.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wie gsochd mittwoch häddi zaid - 18:00 wär ok
> stäi djund wolf



Also Mittwoch 18.00 bei mir.


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> , ich muss un 03.30uhr aufstehen .
> u



Ja Ja um 3.30 würde ich auch mal gerne aufstehen. ha, ha.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wie gsochd mittwoch häddi zaid - 18:00 wär ok
> stäi djund wolf


Also kummsd morgn und dann bring i den Rest mid! Mit deiner Lubine bisd ja a ned under belichded!! Des gehd scho a ohne Lnger Lichd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (13. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also kummsd morgn und dann bring i den Rest mid! Mit deiner Lubine bisd ja a ned under belichded!! Des gehd scho a ohne Lnger Lichd!



foä mä zamm?? -  
s.g. wolf


----------



## Schoschi (13. November 2007)

Ich schau mol wecha moing. Wenn i um sechsa net do bin kumm ich nimmer. Gehen nachmittags klettern, wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp.........aber mal sehen......


----------



## macmount (13. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich schau mol wecha moing. Wenn i um sechsa net do bin kumm ich nimmer. Gehen nachmittags klettern, wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp.........aber mal sehen......



bai dem sch... weddä - om besdn nu om eklmassiv - 
des wäd ja wassäfollgläddän - oddä geedä nai dä halln?
stäi väddikahl wolf


----------



## Schoschi (14. November 2007)

fraaly in die Halln, sind doch hier nicht bei Cliffhanger............


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2007)

Also heute 18.00 Uhr bis jetzt Peter, Bernd, Wolfgang und ich.
Ich muss ja heute mal meine 66er probieren.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (14. November 2007)

Salve,

also bei mir wirds heut nix, mich hats den genzen Tag und die letzte Nacht voll durchgerammt, konnt heut bloß a paar Banana und weng Schokolad essen ohne daß das Gerenne wieder losgeht......hob ja die Nocht gemant ich muss frecken, hob ja zuerst gedocht ich hab an Leistenbruch oder sowas, so hot des gezoong. Heut früh gings dann wieder, vorerst, dann hats wieder angefangen........dementsprechend fit bin ich jetzt.....
also viel Spaß euch heut, und dran denken, keinen gelben Schnee essen...... 

@Roland: Wie 66, welches Fahrrad, welche Gabel.......??? Host dei neus scho?


----------



## kubikjch (14. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also heute 18.00 Uhr bis jetzt Peter, Bernd, Wolfgang und ich.
> Ich muss ja heute mal meine 66er probieren.
> 
> Roland



Viel Spaß 

Bin nu auf Ärbert.


----------



## Axalp (14. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also heute 18.00 Uhr bis jetzt Peter, Bernd, Wolfgang und ich.
> Ich muss ja heute mal meine 66er probieren.
> 
> Roland



Yeah, endlich 'mal a gescheite Federgabel. 

Viel Spass beim fahren!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> also bei mir wirds heut nix, mich hats den genzen Tag und die letzte Nacht voll durchgerammt, konnt heut bloß a paar Banana und weng Schokolad essen ohne daß das Gerenne wieder losgeht......hob ja die Nocht gemant ich muss frecken, hob ja zuerst gedocht ich hab an Leistenbruch oder sowas, so hot des gezoong. Heut früh gings dann wieder, vorerst, dann hats wieder angefangen........dementsprechend fit bin ich jetzt.....
> also viel Spaß euch heut, und dran denken, keinen gelben Schnee essen......
> ...


Mensch Schoschi!!!
Die Banane(Am besten a grüne) ned essn sondern hinden neistecken. Des häld Dichd und machd Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2007)

So an alle Daheimgebliebenen!!
Die Wächter der Nacht (Roland, Peter, Wolfi und Ich) waren heute wieder unterwegs.
Hier der Bericht (Natürlich wieder auf fränkisch!):
Also der Schdart wor vorm Roland seina Willa bei trognem Wedder und Schneefreia Wechla. Ober drom auf Bech hods blözli ganz andersch ausgschaud!

Guggsd du:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Dem Bedär hod der liebe Bärnd ja a Beleuchdung basdeld. Schaud ner no wi a si freud der Berchaufbremser!




Die zwa Drailhunter beim cheggn des Wechs!! Wor Orschglod des ganze Zeuch heud. Oma Schnee dann Laub und drunder Matsch.




Der Bedäär hod ja gmand er mus die steila Drebbn nunderfohrn. Des gibb  an kongredn Resbeggd wall do bisd ja zu Fuß ned naufkumma ohne dasd di am Gländer fesdhäldsd.




Obber der Mud is ned belohnd worn. A Gwehrwurzl wor der Meinung das do heud kanner nunder zu fohrn hod. Is obber Godseidank nix weider basierd. Blos der Deggl von der Shimano Schaltung is an der  Felswänd zerschäld.




Nochdem der Bedär also an dera Feslwänd nodazd is hod der Resd dann heud lieber auf die Drebbn verzichded.

Mir sann dann lieber den Felsblogg nunder grumbeld. Wor a bisla blöd mid dem Schnee ,walsd ja davor erschd a bisla schräch berchauf vorn musd und dann kurz davor rum lengn musd. Obber der Bedäär der Frägga hods glei widder aufs erschda mol baggd. 

Der Bedäär:




Der Roland (mid neuer Gabel und alder Ranzn! )  
Na! Der is blos warm ozogn!! Im Ernsd!!




Der Ich :







Des Vorderrod vom Wolfi. Es nächsda mol fährsd weider Wolfi dan kummsd a ganz aufs Bild! 




Mir sin dann nu übern Burgstah die Drebbn nunder (Hods mi nu amol auf Maul glegt. ) und zurüg zum Roland seim Wigwam.

Ach ja! A Wichdlmännchen hobi a nu im Wold gsegn und Fodografierd.  Des schiggi gleich der Bildzeidung.




Hob gorned gwusd das Wichdlmännchen a Brilln drogn? 

Und zum Schluss für alle  di scho immer amol wissn wolldn wie a Slayer Hinderbau mid aner Schnee, Matsch und Laub Backung ausschaud: 




So des wors für heud!! Hod widder Spaß gmachd.
Salutos Amigos!


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

wenn ich die Bilder seh bekomm ich schon wieder Lust auf biken. Das ist schon genial wenns mal richtig schön glatt ist. Meine Marzocchi hat sich gut gehalten braucht nur noch Einfahrzeit und Feineinstellung. Für ne Luftgabel ganz gut. Beim nächsten Nightride oder Dayride nehmen wir uns mal die andere Seite von Leutenbach vor. 
Vielleicht geht ja am Samstag was bevor unser Reiszähler wieder fort ist.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Schoschi!!!
> Die Banane(Am besten a grüne) ned essn sondern hinden neistecken. Des häld Dichd und machd Spaß!!



Ja genau des hätt dir beim biken bestimmt a nu gfalln.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> also bei mir wirds heut nix, mich hats den genzen Tag und die letzte Nacht voll durchgerammt, konnt heut bloß a paar Banana und weng Schokolad essen ohne daß das Gerenne wieder losgeht......hob ja die Nocht gemant ich muss frecken, hob ja zuerst gedocht ich hab an Leistenbruch oder sowas, so hot des gezoong. Heut früh gings dann wieder, vorerst, dann hats wieder angefangen........dementsprechend fit bin ich jetzt.....
> also viel Spaß euch heut, und dran denken, keinen gelben Schnee essen......
> ...



Altes Rad neue Gabel Marzocchi 66 SL 1 RC2. 180 mm Federweg. Lässt sich in mein Bock noch schön fahren. Habe aber noch keine Ahnung wie es ab 20% Steigung aussieht aber notfalls hab ich ja ATA bis 140 mm.
Neues Bike bekommt alte Gabel Lyrik. 
Ab gestern mal das neue Freak Team in der Hand gehabt (glaube es gehört Snorre) Schön leicht. Meins wird schon irgendwann mal kommen. Ist ja noch nicht so lange her das ich es bestellt habe.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (15. November 2007)

Schöne Bilder.

Habe vor heute um 19 Uhr zu fahren.
Wenn einer mitwill, einfach melden.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder.
> 
> Habe vor heute um 19 Uhr zu fahren.
> Wenn einer mitwill, einfach melden.
> ...



Ich hätte heut mal Lust ! 19.00 kommst du vorbei ? Schlossruine ? oder verbotener ?

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (15. November 2007)

ich hätt gedacht, von mir aus Kirschenanlage, rüber richtung Haidhof usw.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich hätt gedacht, von mir aus Kirschenanlage, rüber richtung Haidhof usw.



O.K bin ich um 19.00 bei Dir.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2007)

hea wichtelfotograf, gut bilder senns worden, heut werd ich erst mal die lamenholter awen tuna, ned das wieder die hälft venanner fällt , wor scho gut gestern, aber nächstmal aweng eher, und wer zuspäht kommt, zahlt a runden glühwein ,ne bernd u wolf.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hea wichtelfotograf, gut bilder senns worden, heut werd ich erst mal die lamenholter awen tuna, ned das wieder die hälft venanner fällt , wor scho gut gestern, aber nächstmal aweng eher, und wer zuspäht kommt, zahlt a runden glühwein ,ne bernd u wolf.



Bist rauskumma aus da Kistn heut früh ?

Nächste mal machma 17.30 dann wenn ma scho um 18.00 loskumma.


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist rauskumma aus da Kistn heut früh ?
> 
> Nächste mal machma 17.30 dann wenn ma scho um 18.00 loskumma.



ja , ja , war mir aweng zuspät, bis ich bei den sauwetter daham wor, hattmer scho 21.15, noch nichts gegessen und duschen anu.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , ja , war mir aweng zuspät, bis ich bei den sauwetter daham wor, hattmer scho 21.15, noch nichts gegessen und duschen anu.


Seid wann dunn Wichdlmännla duschn?


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2007)

Bin grad mitn Jochen zurückkumma schö klar und Kolt heut nocht, Senn über die Kirschenanlag zur Schlossruina gfoan und den Block. A ganz Stück mehra Schnee wie gesten und gfroan. Dann über Ortspitz zurück. Die Strassn sin Sauglatt.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2007)

geht morgen mittag so um 12.00uhr was (altersheim behringersm.) müsste alles trocken gefroren sein


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht morgen mittag so um 12.00uhr was (altersheim behringersm.) müsste alles trocken gefroren sein



ich denke mal das ist alles rutschig, nass und schmierig. Ich komm gerade vom verbotenen Berg und da war es erst ganz oben einigermaßen kältetrocken. Bin dann gleich das Stück das ich mit dem Jochen angeschaut habe gefahren. Aber einmal ist mir leider das grosse Kettenblatt aufgesessen. Wieder ein kleines Stück  Karies mehr. 

Morgen 12.00 Uhr bin ich dabei wenn`s nichts ist können wir ja noch woanders üben.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2007)

gut, des mach mer scho mit rutschig und so, ich nem an besen mit.  wos isn mit die andren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2007)

Normal müsstns alle Zeit hom. 
Den Bernd hob i auf die Mailbox gschbrochn der soll mir Flatpedals mitbringa ich hoff der hörts. Weil des wo heut widda nix mit denan Klickis. 
Des mach ma ganz einfoch wer moing net dabei is der zohlt an Kastn REH Bier. Oba will odda ned.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (16. November 2007)

Servus,
Lust hädi ja scho ober i will mi  ned unbedingd herrichdn bevor i zu die Schlitzaugn flich am Mondoch. Des mussi mer nu überlegn!
@ Roland: Do is fei nix auf meina Mailbox! Du wasd doch: "Don't drink and talk!"  Wer was wensd in deim Wahn ogrufn hosd und die Mailbox vollblubberd hosd!


----------



## Schoschi (16. November 2007)

Euch soll der Sattel om Orsch festgfriern!!!...............ich muss  morgen arbeiten und den Mist von so nen unfähigen Zulieferer ausbaden........ 
Tut euch fei net weh bei dem Wetter.........


----------



## macmount (16. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut, des mach mer scho mit rutschig und so, ich nem an besen mit.  wos isn mit die andren



bai miä geed am WE nix - bin morng mid aanä hordn monsdä om meelbeänschdaich undäwegs - und om sunndoch is kinnägebuädsdooch oogsochd  

@roland - hosd scho weechä loodegeräd nochgfrochd ob mä bai blaigeel a bsondärs brauchd??

schööööna grus dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus,
> Lust hädi ja scho ober i will mi  ned unbedingd herrichdn bevor i zu die Schlitzaugn flich am Mondoch. Des mussi mer nu überlegn!
> @ Roland: Do is fei nix auf meina Mailbox! Du wasd doch: "Don't drink and talk!"  Wer was wensd in deim Wahn ogrufn hosd und die Mailbox vollblubberd hosd!



geh zu du hirsch, wenns die am mittwoch richtig gschmissen hätt, könnerst anet noch cina,also schau dast kummst
@roland, parke direkt an der haubtstrasse, trail ausgang


----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

Wann fahrt ihr, wo und wie lange? Braucht man Protectoren und dicke Reifen?

Muß spätestens 16.00 Uhr weg fahren.

Ciao Andreas


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

fällt heut ins wasser, vielleicht morgen


----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2007)

das heißt morgen werden die Karten neu gemischt ob gefahren wird?


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2007)

OldSchool schrieb:


> das heißt morgen werden die Karten neu gemischt ob gefahren wird?


Hallo Andreas !!

Also morgen fahren wir auf alle Fälle egal ob Regen oder Schnee. Bis jetzt der Jochen und Ich aber wenns Wetter passt werden wir bestimmt noch mehr.
Der Bernd werd wahrscheinlich net kumma weil er Angst hot das sei Gurken (Fahrrad) nass wead.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (17. November 2007)

Servus, bei mir wird's auch nichts. Bin ein wenig angeschlagen und sollte nächste Woche nicht unbedingt richtig krank sein.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas !!
> 
> Also morgen fahren wir auf alle Fälle egal ob Regen oder Schnee. Bis jetzt der Jochen und Ich aber wenns Wetter passt werden wir bestimmt noch mehr.
> Der Bernd werd wahrscheinlich net kumma weil er Angst hot das sei Gurken (Fahrrad) nass wead.
> ...


Orsch!!!

@ Andreas: Hey lange nichts mehr gehört von dir! Was hast du denn den ganzen Sommer getrieben?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> geh zu du hirsch, wenns die am mittwoch richtig gschmissen hätt, könnerst anet noch cina,also schau dast kummst
> @roland, parke direkt an der haubtstrasse, trail ausgang



Mit herrichdn mani a fetzn Erkältung! Von Mittwoch bis Mondoch hädis nu auskuriern könna. Von heud odder morg bis Mondoch wärs aweng gnabb.
Bin morgn also ned dabei. Wünsch euch wos. Am 30. kummi widder!!


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

so, nach den letzten nightride , hab ich mei lampe aweng tuning müssen
aber nur des gehäuse, damit mir ned immer die birn rausfällt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
und fürn helm, des ist noch in arbeit.
war heut im laden und hab mei sx trail für februar/märz bestellt. morgen würden wir evt mitfahren, wenns trocken von oben bleibt, wann und wo wollt ihr fahren??????


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, nach den letzten nightride , hab ich mei lampe aweng tuning müssen
> aber nur des gehäuse, damit mir ned immer die birn rausfällt
> 
> 
> ...



Derfsd hald ned immer an die Felswänd datzn! Dan häld a die Lambn!! 
Obber im ernsd!!:
Sauber gmachd Bedäär!!  Do komma ned mosern!!

Mach fei dein Saddl an dei Freak no vorm Fohrn!  Ich was wovon i red!!


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

a so a mist wetter heut  hoff morgen werds besser, muss unbediengt aweng raus zum radeln, und wenns bloss a kurza tour mit 2 std wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> a so a mist wetter heut  hoff morgen werds besser, muss unbediengt aweng raus zum radeln, und wenns bloss a kurza tour mit 2 std wird



Nachdem ich heut schon wieder aufm verbotenen war(mit dem Jochen) könnten wir ja wieder mal aufn Hetzleser Berg oder die Lindelbergtour fahren ?
Oder fahr ma doch verbotener Berg ? 
Mach mer 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach ?
Roland


----------



## Schoschi (17. November 2007)

Tja Peter, so a Fräsla is scho wos feins...........


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heut schon wieder aufm verbotenen war(mit dem Jochen) könnten wir ja wieder mal aufn Hetzleser Berg oder die Lindelbergtour fahren ?
> Oder fahr ma doch verbotener Berg ?
> Mach mer 9.00 Uhr Leutenbach ?
> Roland



Na, martina u ich werden später in der fränkischen fohrn, so um 10.00uhr


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> a so a mist wetter heut  hoff morgen werds besser, muss unbediengt aweng raus zum radeln, und wenns bloss a kurza tour mit 2 std wird



Des bleibd so bissi widder daham bin!


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des bleibd so bissi widder daham bin!



ja , bei dir in cina du sepp.


----------



## macmount (17. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, nach den letzten nightride , hab ich mei lampe aweng tuning müssen
> aber nur des gehäuse, damit mir ned immer die birn rausfällt
> 
> 
> ...



hej peter supergeil gmacht - wenns dir mol aus versääng longwailich sai sold - konnsd mä aans frääsn
stäi cräisi wolf


----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2007)

@Roland

9.30 Uhr wär für mich auch kein Problem. Würde auch um 9.00 kommen. Vielleicht nicht zu lange Tour.

War bis eben bei den  Schwiegereltern Gans essen deshalb so spät.

Bis Morgen Andreas


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

hallo Andreas muss leider absagen. Habe nicht mehr gesacht das einer sich meldet wir sind somit gestern Nachtmittag gefahren


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

Jemand do?
@Peter: Willst heut noch Flugschein machen..........weiß aber nicht in welchem Zustand die Steinbruchrampe ist......damals wars optimal.......

Grüße


----------



## macmount (18. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jemand do?
> @Peter: Willst heut noch Flugschein machen..........weiß aber nicht in welchem Zustand die Steinbruchrampe ist......damals wars optimal.......
> 
> Grüße



hallo schoschi - ich glaab die sin teilweise gestern gfoorn - und dä beedä färd hoid mid dä maddina sovill ich väschdandn hob - bin grod vom laafm zärügg - bai mir is hoid kinnägebuädsdoch oogsochd vo mainä glaan
des hasd auf doidsch do geed hoid nix meä 
no denn stäi kräisi bis nochäd wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

Jo, ich weiß schon, hab mit Peterle mal telefoniert..........
Hier mal paar Bilder damals, war glaub ich im Herbst letzen Jahres. War da mit nem Kollegen uns sein Buam......
Je nach Geschwindigkeit kann man da ganz schön Höhenmeter (Lieblingswort) machen........allerdings in die RICHTIGE Richtung..... 
Da könnt man schöne Drops bauen, ist aber schlecht da schon das Betreten verboten ist.........


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2007)

ich hab da ne abfahrt endeckt, aber ned von nah angschaut, war mir zu matschig, mach ich mal wenns gfroren ist, weil es war eh zuvielschneematschig zum fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
da ist jetzt die schräge abfahrt, wie steil, verblockt,und der auslauf ist, keine ahnung
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.ph
[IMG][url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/437415"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20812/licht_008.jpg[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

hmm, schaut interessant aus.........werd ma mal in Angriff nehmen müssen.....


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

vielleicht kann man da a schö neihupfm


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2007)

des lass mer mal den roland testen mit seiner 180mm


----------



## macmount (18. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, ich weiß schon, hab mit Peterle mal telefoniert..........
> Hier mal paar Bilder damals, war glaub ich im Herbst letzen Jahres. War da mit nem Kollegen uns sein Buam......
> Je nach Geschwindigkeit kann man da ganz schön Höhenmeter (Lieblingswort) machen........allerdings in die RICHTIGE Richtung.....
> Da könnt man schöne Drops bauen, ist aber schlecht da schon das Betreten verboten ist.........



schaud mä vädächdich nochn schdaabruch baim foiäschdaa aus - do bin i aa öschd unlängsd gfooän
do is ned schlächd wenns druggn is
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

@ Peter: Wo isn des? Konnsd ma a PM schreibn. Muss ja ned jeder wissn wenns eh scho verbodn is. Des Wedder wor ja scheinbor ned der Brüller hä? Obber ich hobs ja gsochd. Des bleib so bis I widder do bin!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> des lass mer mal den roland testen mit seiner 180mm


Von dena 180 bleibn obber durchs Eigengewichd des Fohrers zum fohrn blos nu 100 mm übrich! (80 mm SAG!! ) D.h. des endschbrichd am Federwech von meim Vodec!!


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Also bei uns war des Wetter so schlecht net.
Mir sen heut a 2 Stunden GA1 Runden auf der Straß gforn, des war ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (18. November 2007)

Bin gestern zwei Stunden gefahren,wollt eigentlich länger draussen bleiben,aber die Schneegestöber wurden immer heftiger und nachdem sich durch meine Brille der Boden nur noch erahnen liess musste ich abbrechen und heimradeln. .
 Mein Rad steht noch voll verschlammt im Radschuppen,Umwerfer und Co sind nur noch ein brauner Batzen.Werds wohl mal waschen müssen,das fällt nicht mehr von selbst ab.
 Hab grad meine Alltagsschlampe mit nem Nabendynamo ausgerüstet,der funzt wenigstens zuverlässig und wetterunabhängig.Denn nachedm ich gestern nach der MTB-Fahrt endlich zu Haus war musst ich dann nach der Dusche noch mal aufs Rad und zum Einkaufen fahren,wieder Schneesturm,da hats mich dann schon leicht ange :kotz: .Als dann auch noch der Billigdynamo ausgesetzt hat musst ich mich 4 km durchs Finstere schleichen,denn auf der Strasse wärs mir zu gefährlich gewesen.Aber in 5 Wochen werden die Tage ja schon wieder länger 
PS,das Rad meiner Tochter hat jetzt keinen Nabendynamo mehr....


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bin gestern zwei Stunden gefahren,wollt eigentlich länger draussen bleiben,aber die Schneegestöber wurden immer heftiger und nachdem sich durch meine Brille der Boden nur noch erahnen liess musste ich abbrechen und heimradeln. .
> Mein Rad steht noch voll verschlammt im Radschuppen,Umwerfer und Co sind nur noch ein brauner Batzen.Werds wohl mal waschen müssen,das fällt nicht mehr von selbst ab.
> Hab grad meine Alltagsschlampe mit nem Nabendynamo ausgerüstet,der funzt wenigstens zuverlässig und wetterunabhängig.Denn nachedm ich gestern nach der MTB-Fahrt endlich zu Haus war musst ich dann nach der Dusche noch mal aufs Rad und zum Einkaufen fahren,wieder Schneesturm,da hats mich dann schon leicht ange :kotz: .Als dann auch noch der Billigdynamo ausgesetzt hat musst ich mich 4 km durchs Finstere schleichen,denn auf der Strasse wärs mir zu gefährlich gewesen.Aber in 5 Wochen werden die Tage ja schon wieder länger
> PS,das Rad meiner Tochter hat jetzt keinen Nabendynamo mehr....


Hey Ragazza!! Süßer!! 

Was macht die Radneuerwerbsplanung??


----------



## ragazza (18. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Ragazza!! Süßer!!
> 
> Was macht die Radneuerwerbsplanung??



Hallo Bernd,Sweetheart 

Naja, im Kopf hätt ichs langsam schon komplett,aber es fehlt noch das blöde Zeug mit "G".


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,Sweetheart
> 
> Naja, im Kopf hätt ichs langsam schon komplett,aber es fehlt noch das blöde Zeug mit "G".



Was??? 

Im Kopf fehlt das Zeug mit dem G(rips)


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,Sweetheart
> 
> Naja, im Kopf hätt ichs langsam schon komplett,aber es fehlt noch das blöde Zeug mit "G".



Mit "G"??  Meinst du Gehirn ?      
Buahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

Jochen du Hund!! Worsd a Sekundn schneller!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (18. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Was???
> 
> Im Kopf fehlt das Zeug mit dem G(rips)



Boooaahh,Jochen,das war ein echter Schenkelklopfer


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Ich hoff dei Schenkel sind rot  

Aber dein Sweetheart hat das gleiche gedacht


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Von dena 180 bleibn obber durchs Eigengewichd des Fohrers zum fohrn blos nu 100 mm übrich! (80 mm SAG!! ) D.h. des endschbrichd am Federwech von meim Vodec!!



Halt dei Ma... mit dein Gschmarr. ich glab du werst bald widda dei Votec im Kopf hom ober desmol wirklich!!!!
Schau dasd noch China kummst und mich nimma aufregst.
Schöne Grüss on die Chinesn.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

1996!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

1997


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

[/CENTER]





Saddamchen schrieb:


> 1996!




Die Hauptsach was gschriebn


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

1998!! Gleich hobis!!


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Yeah, ich habs gschafft.

2000ster Eintrag


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

2000!!!!!!ja!!


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 2000!!!!!!ja!!



He du Blinder, kannst du net zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Yeah, ich habs gschafft.
> 
> 2000ster Eintrag


Du Sauhund!! Jo verreg!!! !!   Den 2000ensden Eindroch glaud!! 
Dich Soll der Blitz beim Schei..ßn drefnn!! SAuhund darmischer zefix halleluja soch I!!


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Scheiß ISDN, hä?


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Sauhund!! Jo verreg!!! !!   Den 2000ensden Eindroch glaud!!
> Dich Soll der Blitz beim Schei..ßn drefnn!! SAuhund darmischer zefix halleluja soch I!!



Ja so sens die Fjuschn Fohrer,  immer an schritt voraus


----------



## macmount (18. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Sauhund!! Jo verreg!!! !!   Den 2000ensden Eindroch glaud!!
> Dich Soll der Blitz beim Schei..ßn drefnn!! SAuhund darmischer zefix halleluja soch I!!



du konnsd ja nu so waidämachn wi voring - di nochd is ja nu long villaichd schaffsd ja denn 3000


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> du konnsd ja nu so waidämachn wi voring - di nochd is ja nu long villaichd schaffsd ja denn 3000



   


Der Bernd is es a nachtmensch


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

Hey Jochen,

was hat die Gabel gekostet ?


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> des lass mer mal den roland testen mit seiner 180mm



Do muss ich meiner Gabel aber Saugut zureden damit die mit mir do nundafärt.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2000 Eintrag *Jochen.*
Die ISDN Leitungen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## kubikjch (18. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Jochen,
> 
> was hat die Gabel gekostet ?



Die eine ist für 412 weg und die andere für 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

@Bernd

wo hast du die Lampen das letzte mal bestellt ? Hast du jetzt noch welche nachgeordert da der Wolfgang noch keine hat.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Die eine ist für 412 weg und die andere für 500



Das waren zwei mal super Schnäppchen.  
Ein Hoch auf ebay aber nur wenn man icht der Verkäufer ist !!


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja so sens die Fjuschn Fohrer,  immer an schritt voraus


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

Servus miteinand´

ich suchad a alts Tandem, dörf net viel kosten zum Herrichten........weiß aner wos?


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus miteinand´
> 
> ich suchad a alts Tandem, dörf net viel kosten zum Herrichten........weiß aner wos?



Host a Freundin gfundn.


----------



## macmount (18. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Host a Freundin gfundn.



dä schoschi will woähschainlich middm hund ausfoän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

Wahnsinnig oder was? Stell dir vor ich würd do mit meim Dirndl foan.........des gängad nie gut........wenn ich vorn Gas geb bremst die hinten........
Ist net für mich, jemand vo der Verwandschaft braucht sowas...........


----------



## Schoschi (18. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300170661503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Des Ding wär genau richtig gewesen, ist aber der Hammer was dafür noch gezahlt wird...........


----------



## macmount (18. November 2007)

wall i ka frääsn hob - muss vorörschd amol a rasiiäschaumdoosn als gehäuse heähaldn - mol sääng wilong dässes häld


----------



## OldSchool (18. November 2007)

Hi Roland,

hab deinen Eintrag natürlich nicht mehr gesehen. Bin nach kurzem Warten nochmal 20 min. bisschen  hin und her gefahren hab dann das noch saubere Rad eingepackt und bin dann zu Hause nochmal 2 Stündchen gefahren. Hab mich ziemlich eingesaut.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> hab deinen Eintrag natürlich nicht mehr gesehen. Bin nach kurzem Warten nochmal 20 min. bisschen  hin und her gefahren hab dann das noch saubere Rad eingepackt und bin dann zu Hause nochmal 2 Stündchen gefahren. Hab mich ziemlich eingesaut.



Hallo,

tut mir leid so kurzfristig. Ich dachte da dein Icon noch grün leuchtete bist du  online !
Müss mer des nächste mal etwas ehr ausmachen.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wall i ka frääsn hob - muss vorörschd amol a rasiiäschaumdoosn als gehäuse heähaldn - mol sääng wilong dässes häld



hallo Wolfgang

Ich habe gerade die Leutmittel bestellt. Sobald die da sind gebe ich dir bescheid.


@bernd danke für den link ?

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (19. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wall i ka frääsn hob - muss vorörschd amol a rasiiäschaumdoosn als gehäuse heähaldn - mol sääng wilong dässes häld



Wo hosdn du Bombnlecher überhaubd a Rasierschaumdosn her?   Mit Sicherheid ned aus Eigenbedarf odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also bei uns war des Wetter so schlecht net.
> Mir sen heut a 2 Stunden GA1 Runden auf der Straß gforn, des war ok.



DIE SPINNEN DIE LEUTENBACHER!!


----------



## kubikjch (19. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> DIE SPINNEN DIE LEUTENBACHER!!



Warum???


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

Ein Freak wurde gerade geboren und ich war dabei. Ganz verschüchtert erblickte es den Rest der Welt aus seinem Karton. Es glänzte im Lampenlicht und lächelte uns an. Es hat auch sehr schöne Füsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. November 2007)

@roland und wer lust hat
morgen abend um 17,00 uhr parkpl. matterhornwand, is des Ok für dich???


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und wer lust hat
> morgen abend um 17,00 uhr parkpl. matterhornwand, is des Ok für dich???



O.K. Matterhornwand Parkplatz 17.00 Uhr. ca. 2 Std Tour oder?

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

Jochen schau mal auf diese Seite. Billiger bekommst du den Shimano SH MT90 nicht nur 99 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k215/a1920/sh-mt_90_mountain_touring_schuh.html


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K. Matterhornwand Parkplatz 17.00 Uhr. ca. 2 Std Tour oder?
> 
> Roland



ja, ned länger als 2std, 
sag bloss du bekommst die dt felgen auf dei freak,   in weiss, a traum, passeten super auf mein neua kisten 
endlich, do grinst morgen aner, bis ninter die ohren


----------



## macmount (19. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und wer lust hat
> morgen abend um 17,00 uhr parkpl. matterhornwand, is des Ok für dich???



lusd häddi scho - obbä 17:00 schaffi ned - vill schbass oich
bis denn wolf


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

Freu mich schon hoffentlich hab ich nicht die falsche Grösse genommen. Morgen werd ich es ja wissen. Ja die DT Felgen schauen schon super aus passt gut zum weiß dazu. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> lusd häddi scho - obbä 17:00 schaffi ned - vill schbass oich
> bis denn wolf



Hast du zufällig noch einige Bilder von dem Brombeerstrauchweg oder was weiss ich Weg gemacht ? Wenn es demnächst mal wieder trocken ist kann man den ja mal fahren.

Roland


----------



## macmount (19. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu mich schon hoffentlich hab ich nicht die falsche Grösse genommen. Morgen werd ich es ja wissen. Ja die DT Felgen schauen schon super aus passt gut zum weiß dazu.
> 
> Roland



hoffendlich schnaids ned - sunsd sixd dai rod auf di bildä nimmä - donn schauds aus als wennsd schweem dääsd
vill schbass dä wolf


----------



## macmount (19. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch einige Bilder von dem Brombeerstrauchweg oder was weiss ich Weg gemacht ? Wenn es demnächst mal wieder trocken ist kann man den ja mal fahren.
> 
> Roland



hobbich gmachd wär mol bai gelegenhaid no a booä naufloodn
wolf    be äss.: des ding hasd mehlbeerensteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (19. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jochen schau mal auf diese Seite. Billiger bekommst du den Shimano SH MT90 nicht nur 99 
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k215/a1920/sh-mt_90_mountain_touring_schuh.html



Hob i scho geseng, aber des muß im ebay nu billiger gehn. Eilt ja net.
Im Winter hab i ja jetzt Flats..

Morgen is mir leider zu früh, trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hobbich gmachd wär mol bai gelegenhaid no a booä naufloodn
> wolf    be äss.: des ding hasd mehlbeerensteig



Des is ja fast des gleiche wie brombeerenstrauch.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hob i scho geseng, aber des muß im ebay nu billiger gehn. Eilt ja net.
> Im Winter hab i ja jetzt Flats..
> 
> Morgen is mir leider zu früh, trotzdem viel spaß



Billiger hab ich die noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht gebraucht da hast du zum Trage auch noch den Riechspass.


----------



## kubikjch (19. November 2007)

bei ebay ist alles möglich, da gibts auch Vanillas für 480,- Euro nagelneu


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> bei ebay ist alles möglich, da gibts auch Vanillas für 480,- Euro nagelneu



Musst du immer Salz auf meine offenen Wunden streuen. 

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (19. November 2007)

Ja, seit ich weiß das du mit einem Dauer..änder rumläufst wegen deinem neuen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

Dem Roth sein neues Spielmobil:


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dem Roth sein neues Spielmobil:



geile kiste, muss mers nachher genauer anguckn.
kannst heut gleich mal richtig einfahren


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dem Roth sein neues Spielmobil:



Sieht richtig klasse aus   Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Ich wünsch Dir viele schöne Trails damit und vor allem: keine Abgänge.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## ragazza (20. November 2007)

@ Roland, Servus

Ist ja wirklich ein gelungenes Rad,wirklich schick,wünsch Dir allzeit starke Trails zum Bügeln. 

 Wie machst du das mit dem Setup ? Musst da noch viel Probefahren oder hat Dir dein Händler schon vorab geholfen?

 Gruss Robert


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sieht richtig klasse aus   Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Ich wünsch Dir viele schöne Trails damit und vor allem: keine Abgänge.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Hallo Markus,

danke erst mal aber einen halbversetzten Überroller hatte ich schon. Die Stelle kennst du auch in der fränkischen Richtung Muschelquelle die scharfe Rechtskehre wo ich das letzte mal mit versetzen rum bin habe ich heute wieder gemacht. Nur beim ersten mal ein bisschen zu schnell und die unbekannte Bremse zu stark gezogen. Aber dann doch noch gemacht und rum ! 
Ist noch etwas ungewohnt aber schön leicht und wendig.
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland, Servus
> 
> Ist ja wirklich ein gelungenes Rad,wirklich schick,wünsch Dir allzeit starke Trails zum Bügeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Robert ,

eine grobe Grundeinstellung habe ich gemacht, aber man muss die Dämpfer und Dichtungen eh erst einfahren um ein entgültiges Setup machen zu können.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (20. November 2007)

Und wie paßts von der Größe??


----------



## schu2000 (20. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dem Roth sein neues Spielmobil:



Hi Roland,

nettes Bike, schick schick   
Da wünsch ich allzeit happy Biking!! 


Sven


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2007)

so, heut war die 3 freakriders unterwegs, und der roland hat sein neua hobel eingewieha , in seiner angstkehre hat er sein hinderad übersetzt statts versetzt






[/url][/IMG]
der rest ist dann gut verlaufen





[/url][/IMG]
zum schluss noch a freakbild, mit den 3 daltons
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (20. November 2007)

Wer war denn die Nummer 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und wie paßts von der Größe??



Ein schöner Stoppelhopser mit dem ich um keine Kurve komme.
Nein schön wendig braucht nur etwas Übung.
Vor allem schön leicht.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wer war denn die Nummer 3?


Die Nummer drei war der Friedel die treibende Kraft am Berg.

Ich war nach den Kilometern schon etwas down. Die zwei fahren wie Sa...

Roland
Aber hast du gesehen drei Freaks fehlt nur noch deins


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> nettes Bike, schick schick
> Da wünsch ich allzeit happy Biking!!
> ...



Danke, Danke.

war heute auch schon recht vielversprechend. Es ist ca. 4 Kg leichter als das Whipi und die neue XT Shadow schaltet sich sehr sauber. Es ist aber noch gewöhnungsbedürftig da es keine Rennsemmel bergab ist sondern ehr ein Bock für technische Trails und noch sehr leicht . Das bin ich von meinem Whipi nicht gewöhnt. Deswegen brauche ich da noch einige Zeit bis es wieder flutscht.
Danke für die Grüsse.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, heut war die 3 freakriders unterwegs, und der roland hat sein neua hobel eingewieha , in seiner angstkehre hat er sein hinderad übersetzt statts versetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön daß, das Bild nur so klein ist. War eine super Schlamm, Hang und Wurzeltour. 

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (20. November 2007)

Saubers Radl des Schneefreak, wenn dann der Friedel und der Peterle auch noch ihr neues Radl haben..............da kriegt man richtig Lust wieder zu investieren........immer mal was Neues..........aber ich schätz mei Hobel muss noch ein bis zwei Saisons aushalten.......war teuer genuch...........aber Bock hätt ich schon............hehe.........vielleicht geht das Wochenende mal was zamm wo ich auch mal wieder mit kann, will endlich mal meinen 2Kettenblattantrieb mit der neuen Übersetzung austesten.......


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> danke erst mal aber einen halbversetzten Überroller hatte ich schon. Die Stelle kennst du auch in der fränkischen Richtung Muschelquelle die scharfe Rechtskehre wo ich das letzte mal mit versetzen rum bin habe ich heute wieder gemacht. Nur beim ersten mal ein bisschen zu schnell und die unbekannte Bremse zu stark gezogen. Aber dann doch noch gemacht und rum !
> Ist noch etwas ungewohnt aber schön leicht und wendig.
> Roland



   

Ach, bei den ganzen schönen Bildern wird man richtig neidisch. 

Hoffentlich wird der Winter kurz und mild.

CYA


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2007)

des kleine bild hab ich grösser gemacht ,schad bloss dass ich zubald aufm auslöser gedrückt hab, des wär ja fast a ragazza bild worn





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2007)

hey roland, wos wollstn mit dein rechten fuss machen


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey roland, wos wollstn mit dein rechten fuss machen



Du bist halt a echter Freund !!!!

Mitn rechtn Fuss wollt i nummol Gas gebn. Hob obber mein Spacer scho umgebaut Lenker ist etz 2 cm höher. Und des beste gestestet hob ich heut mittoch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  aufn Hexenberg. Ganz alla wor i drom a Wahnsinn. 

Roland
Des mit die Flatpedale muss ma a erstmal gewöhnt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (21. November 2007)

Is ja a weng a harte Stelle zum Üben. Danach kommen ja noch a paar elende 
kehren und Ecken. An dieser Stell hab ich meinen ersten Umsetzer gschafft  .

Schaud aber supper aus!  


weichling



RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist halt a echter Freund !!!!
> 
> Mitn rechtn Fuss wollt i nummol Gas gebn. Hob obber mein Spacer scho umgebaut Lenker ist etz 2 cm höher. Und des beste gestestet hob ich heut mittoch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  aufn Hexenberg. Ganz alla wor i drom a Wahnsinn.
> 
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Is ja a weng a harte Stelle zum Üben. Danach kommen ja noch a paar elende
> kehren und Ecken. An dieser Stell hab ich meinen ersten Umsetzer gschafft  .
> 
> Schaud aber supper aus!
> ...



Das Eck ist mir noch nie gelegen weiss auch nicht warum ! Jetzt komm ich wenigstens mit versetzen rum. Aber gestern mit dem neuen Rad brauchte ich auch 3-4 Anläufe.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2007)

@Wolfgang

Die Leuchten sind da.

Roland


----------



## macmount (21. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang
> 
> Die Leuchten sind da.
> 
> Roland



wennsd aan loodä aa scho hosd, wädd mä hoffendlich bald a lichd aufgeeh
 
übrigens glüggwunsch zä deim noia schädsla - wenn ihä eds alla auf laichdbau sedsd - kummi ja scho glaich goänimmä hindäheä - ich glaab ich muss haimlich (oddä unhaimlich) drennieän - zaid müssäd mä hald hoom  
wann kummd denn aichendlich unsä gälbä bänd widdä??

ciao wolf


----------



## macmount (21. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Eck ist mir noch nie gelegen weiss auch nicht warum ! Jetzt komm ich wenigstens mit versetzen rum. Aber gestern mit dem neuen Rad brauchte ich auch 3-4 Anläufe.
> 
> Roland



eds müssmäs endgüldich umbenenna in roland roth gedächdnissegg


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> eds müssmäs endgüldich umbenenna in roland roth gedächdnissegg



ja des bassd in Leutenboch gibts a scho den Roland Roth Gedächtniswech.

Hoffendlich kummt nix mea dazu

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Eck ist mir noch nie gelegen weiss auch nicht warum ! Jetzt komm ich wenigstens mit versetzen rum. Aber gestern mit dem neuen Rad brauchte ich auch 3-4 Anläufe.
> 
> Roland


Schö umschrim! Jedsmol hods di ausfs Maul ghaud!!! Do hälfn a dei billich eikafdn Fälgän nix!!!  Du bisd und bleibsd a Berchauf und Berchnunder bremser! 
Ps: Kumetz6 grod vom Nightlife zurügg und euer  Bilder gehen mir zimli aufbn Sagg!!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2007)

Ps: Kumetz6 grod vom Nightlife zurügg und euer  Bilder gehen mir zimli aufbn Sagg!!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:[/QUOTE]

ja bernd, muss mich noch bei dir bedanken, dast mir des nightride so schmackhaft gemacht hast ,ist voll lustig und super interessant, do überlegt mer ja bald, ob mer im sommer des ned amol machen sollt


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2007)

hast eigendlich dei roten blitzlaufräder scho montiert, des sind doch FR und ned enduro, oder


----------



## macmount (21. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schö umschrim! Jedsmol hods di ausfs Maul ghaud!!! Do hälfn a dei billich eikafdn Fälgän nix!!!  Du bisd und bleibsd a Berchauf und Berchnunder bremser!
> Ps: Kumetz6 grod vom Nightlife zurügg und euer  Bilder gehen mir zimli aufbn Sagg!!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



hi bebbärl - bass auf dai gsichdsfarb auf - dässd ned gälb wäsd vor naid - sunsd behaldns di do drüüm nu - wäer ja schod drum -


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vor allem schön leicht.
> 
> Roland



D.h. genau das Gegenteil von dir oder?


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> D.h. genau das Gegenteil von dir oder?



auf der antwort bin ich scho spannt


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hi bebbärl - bass auf dai gsichdsfarb auf - dässd ned gälb wäsd vor naid - sunsd behaldns di do drüüm nu - wäer ja schod drum -


@Wolf: Hob etz ungefär ziemlich viel Gsufnn und vermud das du mich mid dem obärn E-mail mansd!!! Obber gälb wäri nu long ned, wal die Schlitzaugn ned zum  Saufn zu gebrauchen sin!!! ( Sonsd wä I ja ned do odder?)!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> auf der antwort bin ich scho spannt


Mit ungefähr 11.000 Km Abstand sehe ich der Antwort ziemlich entspannt entgegen!!


----------



## macmount (21. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Wolf: Hob etz ungefär ziemlich viel Gsufnn und vermud das du mich mid dem obärn E-mail mansd!!! Obber gälb wäri nu long ned, wal die Schlitzaugn ned zum  Saufn zu gebrauchen sin!!! ( Sonsd wä I ja ned do odder?)!!!



@bebbärl: mid ungefähr hosd däs hoid  bis wann kummsdn widdä haam??
vil schbass wünschi hoid oomd baim karussällfohrn
bis nochäd stäi nod jellou
dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit ungefähr 11.000 Km Abstand sehe ich der Antwort ziemlich entspannt entgegen!!



*Du kummst scho widda zurück, und dann unterhalt ma uns amol unda viea ang. Und wenn mir mid dem Gschpräch feadich senn denn senn dei zwa Ang zugschwolln. Dann hosd wenigsns widda a Ausred warumsd ned Foarod feasd. *

Auserdem kumman da Jochen und ich grod von am glana Nightride zurück. An schön Trail gsöaft und aweng verbloggt gfoan. Woa einbonfrei.

*Und du högst widda in dein China und haust da foa lauda Frust  die Bian voll und schräbst a haufn dumms Gschmarr.*

Mit unfreundlichen Grüssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (21. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> des kleine bild hab ich grösser gemacht ,schad bloss dass ich zubald aufm auslöser gedrückt hab, des wär ja fast a ragazza bild worn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kann nur einen geben !!!!


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2007)

Servus,
ist ja gar nix mehr los hier..........geht morgen was? Da solls Wetter ja mal für nen Tag besser werden. Mir kann nur blühen dass ich morgen um 11 zur zweiten Schicht in die Arbeit muss..........:kotz: bald ab.....
Wenn der Peter mal Zeit hat müss ma mal bei Pottenstein da hinten ne Runde drehen, da war ich schon ewig nimmer.........da gibts aber auch schöne Trails und a paar Hupfer..........und der Peter kennt sie alle.....

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2007)

Ja Ja, der roland wird bloss noch mitn neua freak unterwegs senn, der bernd, werd sein cinesenbrand ausnüchtern, ich überleg mir schanddaten fürs nächste bikerjahr , und du schosch,sollst die aufm hobel hocken und trainieren, dast für die alpen fit bist , wegen morgen, amol überlegen welches eck mer mal wieder machen, wer hatn morgen zeit, wenns ned pisst


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja Ja, der roland wird bloss noch mitn neua freak unterwegs senn, der bernd, werd sein cinesenbrand ausnüchtern, ich überleg mir schanddaten fürs nächste bikerjahr , und du schosch,sollst die aufm hobel hocken und trainieren, dast für die alpen fit bist , wegen morgen, amol überlegen welches eck mer mal wieder machen, wer hatn morgen zeit, wenns ned pisst



Zeit hätt i scho obba ka Riesentour. Duch des dauernde foarodfoan bin i a weng geschwächt. 
Etz hots bei uns des Renga aufköat do muss gleich naus mitn Freak. Die Moritztreppn wartn.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2007)

und roland , wie war des trepperl hastdes devor wenigstens gekehrt . wegen morgen, glaub des mach mer kurzfriestig aus, wegen wetter. der schosch,soll halt mal bescheid sagn, ob er schaffe muss oder ned


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2007)

also ich komm erst so gegen Mittag heim, vor 13hundert kann ich auf kann Fall......voll ätzend. Ab 4 wirds schon wieder dunkel langsam...........naja, werd dann alleine ne Runde drehen denk ich mal, halt nicht so lang........des mit dem Training is auch so a Sach, bin mal gespannt wie ich das auf die Reihe kriegen soll, aber irgendwie wirds schon klappen


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und roland , wie war des trepperl hastdes devor wenigstens gekehrt . wegen morgen, glaub des mach mer kurzfriestig aus, wegen wetter. der schosch,soll halt mal bescheid sagn, ob er schaffe muss oder ned



Die Teppen waren ganz schön rutschig. Den Kreuzweg nunder bin bei der obersten treppen ganz schön schnell gworn. Aber ich denk des liegt auch aweng an denen Reifen. Sind für CC und All Montain. Hab aber heute die Maxxis FR bestellt.Müsst ich ende nächster Wochn zusammen mit meine Avids bekommen.
Telefonieren wir halt morgen vormittag. Forn ma ned so viele treppen sondern lieber a boa enge Spitzkehren. Mir is eigentlich egal wo.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> also ich komm erst so gegen Mittag heim, vor 13hundert kann ich auf kann Fall......voll ätzend. Ab 4 wirds schon wieder dunkel langsam...........naja, werd dann alleine ne Runde drehen denk ich mal, halt nicht so lang........des mit dem Training is auch so a Sach, bin mal gespannt wie ich das auf die Reihe kriegen soll, aber irgendwie wirds schon klappen



Schorschi alter Stundenschieber,

des mitn training musst doch noch ned so eng sehn. Is ja noch genug Zeit. Ned dasd in Form kummst und dann lang viel Schnee liegt und die Form widda beim Deufl is.
Kommst von der Arbeit oder vom Feiern erst Mittag heim ?

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2007)

Vo der Ärbat natürlich, wos denkst du denn..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. November 2007)

um 10.15 an der matterhornwand, für a kurza tour.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2007)

Ich will a mid!!!


----------



## kubikjch (24. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich will a mid!!!



Greinmeichala


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Greinmeichala


Orsch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2007)

Kurz wors etz ned grod foat um 10.00 ham um 14.30. Obba Wetter subba und Location einwandfrei. Heut hob ich amol widda mei Grenzn aufzeicht gricht. Respekt der Bambercher Druppn. Die Martina zirchelt um die Kehn rum des is a wora Bracht do kumm i nimma mee. Mich hods heut der Muschlquelln o ara Stell rundazirgelt do wu ich sch 1000 mol gfoan bin is hald doch nu rechd neu des Friik.
Obba des schönste wo die andern zuzuschaua wis die verbloggtn Kean nunda gfoan senn do is vorbei mid mein könna.

Respeggt on alla wu dabei woan. Ich hoff ich konn a irgendwann amol so foan.

Roland.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2007)

Servus,
hat jetzt nichts mit Biken zu tun, ist aber richtig Geil!!
Da wirds einem schon beim Zusschauen schlecht!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut1kGmOhzWQ

Und das nächste zum Thema "Hoher Drop"
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G0SDQcm0VcU&feature=related

Sind satte 245 feet (74 m!!!!) 

Da sind wir Biker richtige Sesselpupser 


Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2007)

Tach miteinand,

war heut auch bissl unterwegs mit nen neuen Kollegen aus Schlaifhausen, der hat sich ein Stadtlerrad gekauft, istn ordentliches CC Hardtail........mal schauen ob er dabei bleibt, hat heut ganz schön gejammert........erste Ausfahrt, vor kurzem noch Raucher..........lustig wars..........endlich ich mal nicht der Letzte......... 
Übrigens, in Ebs im Sportgeschäft gibts super Hosen zum Radeln, sind eigentlich lange Thermowanderhosen, aber einwandfrei die Dinger, leicht und dünn, ging heut kein Wind durch, die Knie blieben bei den Temperaturen auch noch warm. Von HS Sport oder so, knappe 60 Euro. 

Grüße


----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat jetzt nichts mit Biken zu tun, ist aber richtig Geil!!
> Da wirds einem schon beim Zusschauen schlecht!!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut1kGmOhzWQ
> ...



Do leckts mi doch om Orsch.......


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Do leckts mi doch om Orsch.......



Des hobi mer a dachd! Wos mus mern do für Drogen einschmeisn?


----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2007)

Also a normols Bier langt do nimmer aus.............


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2007)

Ja bernd und schosch und der rest, da habt ihr was verpasst heut. Traumwetter , supi tour toller trupp, und des beste, a paar neua stellen gfunden, die eine hab ich scho geknackt , und der roland hats mal übertrieben, ist super gfahrn , jetzt muss ich noch die fotos reiladen


des war die truppe die heut unterwegs war





[/url][/IMG]
dann  sin wir den höhentrail gfohrn





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
dan sind wir zum roland seiner ex angstkurve komma, die er aber jetzt scho locker beherscht, sowie martina auch






[/url][/IMG]
danach weider zur muschlq, mit der neua variante, die nur unser daniel schafte, ich habs oft propiert,aber des letzte eck schaff ich ned





[/url][/IMG]
dan sind wir richtung pavilon gfahrn





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
des mit den spitzkehren wird scho noch roland





[/url][/IMG]
da ham wir dann a neua rausforderung gsehn, was hast eine, waren eigendlich mehrere, bloss ob ich die treppel jamals fahrn werd, hm, mal schaun





[/url][/IMG]
und des war a neue stell, die ned so leicht war wies hier aufn bild ausschaut, aber gebackt hab ichs





[/url][/IMG]
und das mer ned meint, des sicherungpersonal steht aus blödsinn bei uns rum, sieht mer das es schön steil in der kehre abging, ne markus, da braucht mer scho bald an sicherer fürn sicherer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
so des wars.

und bernd ärger dich ned zu viel, die wege laufen dir ned davon


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2007)

Saucoole Bilder !!!! 
Die sind fast genauso wie die Tour 
Zu der Spitzkehre gehört schon ein bisschen was dazu.  
Die fahrt nicht jeder dahergelaufene. Ich glaube mein Abgang war aweng wie an Bernd seiner am Wolkensteintrail. Ich bin mämlich auch ganz schön gerutscht. Des merk ich langsam an meinem rechten Handballen, Wade und A....backen. Ist ein wenig aufgeschürft.
Des nächste mal nehm ich des Whipi und fahr senkrecht nunder. Die 66er lässt Grüssen 

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2007)

Ich schließ mich dem Roland an, wieder starke Bilder!! Menno will auch mal bei euch mitfoan!! Sind ja "bloß" ca. eineinhalb Stunden Autofahrt zu euch runter  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Des merk ich langsam an meinem rechten Handballen, Wade und A....backen. Ist ein wenig aufgeschürft.



Probiers halt nächstes Mal mit A...protektoren  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Des nächste mal nehm ich des Whipi und fahr senkrecht nunder. Die 66er lässt Grüssen



Mogeln gilt aber net!!!  


happy biking

Sven


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Probiers halt nächstes Mal mit A...protektoren



Mal am Montag fragen obs welche gibt. Notfalls ne Erwachsenenwindel die kann man auch mal bei zu großer Angst nehmen. 

Roland


----------



## macmount (24. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal am Montag fragen obs welche gibt. Notfalls ne Erwachsenenwindel die kann man auch mal bei zu großer Angst nehmen.
> 
> Roland



froch denn kinnesn bänd - in kiina sölls ja sowos geem - die imblandiiän sich die dingä zugoä (aus silikoon)

ansunsdn main broschbäggd - ned schlächd - woä laidä denn gandsn dooch undäwegs - weä a gänn däbai gweessn -  
no ja mä koo ned alles hoom
bis nochäd sdäi kräisi - dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (24. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Orsch!!!



  War net so gmannt 

Hast jetzt eigentlich an neua laufradsatz kaaft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (24. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja bernd und schosch und der rest, da habt ihr was verpasst heut. Traumwetter , supi tour toller trupp, und des beste, a paar neua stellen gfunden, die eine hab ich scho geknackt , und der roland hats mal übertrieben, ist super gfahrn , jetzt muss ich noch die fotos reiladen
> 
> 
> da ham wir dann a neua rausforderung gsehn, was hast eine, waren eigendlich mehrere, bloss ob ich die treppel jamals fahrn werd, hm, mal schaun
> ...



Hock mal wieder auf 'nem Kraftwerk fest.  Richtig schlimm, wenn man die Bilder sieht  Vor allem kriegt man Angst, dass man nächste Mal gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> War net so gmannt
> 
> Hast jetzt eigentlich an neua laufradsatz kaaft??



Beim Stadler mid 20% Rabatt kafd!  Homs blus beschdelln müssa. Machd obber ja nix walli eh ned daham bin. Und wenni dann nächsd Wochnend ham kum hobbi glei wos zum basdln. Ich überch blus obbi ned glei nu a zweide Bremsscheim und a Kassedn dazu kaf. Dann könnerd i auf den an Satz a boor Spike Reifn aufziehn und könnerd im Winder immer schö je noch Wedder die Reifn wechsln!!

Salve!!!


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

guten morgen du hirsch, was brauchst du spikes schneids jatzt scho in cina, bei uns brauchst sie eh ned, na schmarrn ,gestern traumwetter heut schneematsch uns pisse ,na ja dann kann ich wenigstens mein hobel putzen


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> guten morgen du hirsch, was brauchst du spikes schneids jatzt scho in cina, bei uns brauchst sie eh ned, na schmarrn ,gestern traumwetter heut schneematsch uns pisse ,na ja dann kann ich wenigstens mein hobel putzen


Wor a blos a Idee!  Wos solli nocherdla mid meim aldn Sadz machn?

@ Roland: Hob wos schöns für dich gfundn zum Thema "Ausgesetzter Trail und sein Gefahren"
Guggsd du:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dgU9eyp6_5k&feature=related


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor a blos a Idee!  Wos solli nocherdla mid meim aldn Sadz machn?
> 
> @ Roland: Hob wos schöns für dich gfundn zum Thema "Ausgesetzter Trail und sein Gefahren"
> Guggsd du:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dgU9eyp6_5k&feature=related



als ersatz laufradsatz, braucht man immer, und ich denk dei roter wird aweng schwerer sei, wie der jetzige,wegen alpenx.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor a blos a Idee!  Wos solli nocherdla mid meim aldn Sadz machn?
> 
> @ Roland: Hob wos schöns für dich gfundn zum Thema "Ausgesetzter Trail und sein Gefahren"
> Guggsd du:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dgU9eyp6_5k&feature=related



Des hob i scho kennt! Do hilft da ned amol mehr der A....prodektor.
Sakrament hoffndlich bassierd des uns ned. Bin scho rechd gschbannt auf dein Laufradsatz schaud bestimmt ned schlechd aus mid den weißen rad.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Die zweide Bremsscheim konst ja a nu nobaua dann host hald drei om Rod. Dann bremst vo uns am schnellstn. Notfalls nemmst hald nu an Anger mid.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor a blos a Idee!  Wos solli nocherdla mid meim aldn Sadz machn?
> [/URL]


Auf dein aldn LRS maggst da an Moutain King der is genauso S....... wie da Nobby dann foan ma aweng in da frängischn wea zuest rundafliecht hod gwunna.
ich werd heut amol a Stündla mitn Whipi foan do muss i mi dned so Konzendrian.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

*Nightride Dienstag oder Mittwoch.*

Wettervorhersage kein Regen nur etwas kälter. Einen schönen 2 Stunden Ritt. Egal wo.
Meldet euch mal dazu. Wann Ihr Zeit habt.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Nightride Dienstag oder Mittwoch.*
> 
> Wettervorhersage kein Regen nur etwas kälter. Einen schönen 2 Stunden Ritt. Egal wo.
> Meldet euch mal dazu. Wann Ihr Zeit habt.
> ...



dienstag were mir wieder recht aber ginge auch mittwoch wenns wetter besser were, so um 17.00 , wo,mal abwarten wer alles mitgeht, du hast ne pn von mir


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

Jo Dienstag wär ich auch weng dabei denk ich............


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2007)

Ich ned!!!


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich ned!!!




Warum gehtst net bissl Reisfreeroiden.....? Ist doch saugeil bei euch.....weiß gar nicht was du hast!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Warum gehtst net bissl Reisfreeroiden.....? Ist doch saugeil bei euch.....weiß gar nicht was du hast!!!


Na ward!! Wenni am Freidoch widder ham kum weri die erscht amol durchn Reiswolf zing!!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich ned!!!



Wennst am Diensdoch die Mittochsmaschina nemmst und noch da Tour widda zurückfliechst des müsst doch Zeitmässich glappn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wennst am Diensdoch die Mittochsmaschina nemmst und noch da Tour widda zurückfliechst des müsst doch Zeitmässich glappn ?


Für a Dur könnds aweng gnab wern! Obber um dir ana aufs Maul zu haua müsserd die Zeid langa!!


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

Danke bernd für die art.nr
freitag kommst wieder, bring a gscheide wetter mit, und am samtg o sonntag bist dabeit( nichts mit jetlag) , du hast was nochzuholen, was hast was, mehreres hast nachzuholen


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo Dienstag wär ich auch weng dabei denk ich............



wolln mer mal adlersta bei nacht fohrn. 
tourenvorschlag. parkpl. behringerm. aufm wanderparpl.
dann zur schottersmühl, rauf nach engelhardsberg, adlerstein,moritz,und treppenspitzktrail nach behring.zurück , wenns ned pisst


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Für a Dur könnds aweng gnab wern! Obber um dir ana aufs Maul zu haua müsserd die Zeid langa!!



Ich wehr mich a net dasd zeitich widda fort kummst.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wolln mer mal adlersta bei nacht fohrn.
> tourenvorschlag. parkpl. behringerm. aufm wanderparpl.
> dann zur schottersmühl, rauf nach engelhardsberg, adlerstein,moritz,und treppenspitzktrail nach behring.zurück , wenns ned pisst



Den Treppenspitztrail schaff i net amol am Toch und dann bei Nacht ??
wecha mia 1 -2 Spitzkean kumm i scho rum hob dort ja scho öfters träniert  Foa obba midn Whipi des hot Winderreifen drauf.
@ Wolfgang am Dienstoch kummst a mol widda weil sonst verlernst des Forodfoan ja ganz. Sagradie 

Roland


----------



## FO-mega Local (25. November 2007)

nachts fahren ist einfacher als am Tag!!! da der ganze Mist ausenrum ausgeblendet ist. Es gibt nichts was ich am Tag fahr, was ich net auch nachts fahren würde.


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

Dann sollt ich vielleicht mal Nachts droppen gehen, vielleicht trau ich mich dann höher zu hupfm.........


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

braucht jemand mein Giant?


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> braucht jemand mein Giant?



Warum was hast denn jetzt schon wieder kauft.


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

der hat halt gemerkt, das a sx besser wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

Oh mann, ich war bissl zuviel aufm Spielplatz eBay unterwegs...........hab ein UFO ST von Nicolai für nen Spottpreis ersteigert, hätte doch nie dran gedacht dass ich die Kiste auch noch kriege.....     
Das Ding ist so gut wie neu, saugeil, das Teil wollt ich eigentlich schon immer, war mir nur zu teuer............
Ausserdem wenn ihr alle was Neues kriegt dann will ich auch was......


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich war bissl zuviel aufm Spielplatz eBay unterwegs...........hab ein UFO ST von Nicolai für nen Spottpreis ersteigert, hätte doch nie dran gedacht dass ich die Kiste auch noch kriege.....
> Das Ding ist so gut wie neu, saugeil, das Teil wollt ich eigentlich schon immer, war mir nur zu teuer............
> Ausserdem wenn ihr alle was Neues kriegt dann will ich auch was......



na dann glückwunsch, bist dienstag dabei


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

jo, ich denk scho..........wenn ka schnee liegt..........


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich war bissl zuviel aufm Spielplatz eBay unterwegs...........hab ein UFO ST von Nicolai für nen Spottpreis ersteigert, hätte doch nie dran gedacht dass ich die Kiste auch noch kriege.....
> Das Ding ist so gut wie neu, saugeil, das Teil wollt ich eigentlich schon immer, war mir nur zu teuer............
> Ausserdem wenn ihr alle was Neues kriegt dann will ich auch was......



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Schorsch.

A schöns Teil und schon Bikeparkmässig ausgestattet. 
Oba mit dem fährst a über die Alpen. Is des die Gabel vom Giant oder host etza 2 Boxxer

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

Des Radl ist komplett, also des Giant werd ich dann in Teilen verkaufen denk ich mal, die Giant-Boxxer vorerst mal behalten, die hat bissl weniger Federweg wie die Neue, falls das Radl zu DH-lastig ist könnt ich bissl variieren.......na mal gucken.........bin echt gespannt drauf.........fürn AlpenX bräucht ich mit dem Teil 3 Wochen.......


----------



## macmount (25. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Den Treppenspitztrail schaff i net amol am Toch und dann bei Nacht ??
> wecha mia 1 -2 Spitzkean kumm i scho rum hob dort ja scho öfters träniert  Foa obba midn Whipi des hot Winderreifen drauf.
> @ Wolfgang am Dienstoch kummst a mol widda weil sonst verlernst des Forodfoan ja ganz. Sagradie
> 
> Roland



kummäd scho gänn - obbä 17uhä is mä zä gnabb - schaffi ned - und diensdooch waasi nonni wiis ausschaud  
no donn bis nochäd wolf


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> fürn AlpenX bräucht ich mit dem Teil 3 Wochen.......



Genau deswegen sollst du es ja nehmen bin ich wenigstens nicht letzter.


----------



## Schoschi (25. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sollst du es ja nehmen bin ich wenigstens nicht letzter.



sehr witzig, du als Gewaltrider bei Wind und Wetter. Der langsamste bin ja wohl ich, werden wir ja am Dienstag beim Nightride sehen...........bin voll ausser Form, gestern die kleine Runde hat mich auch schon geschafft.........und wenns dann noch matschig ist und der Peterle das Tempo angibt werd ich wieder leicht ab:kotz:


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2007)

nix da , langsam werd gforn, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> sehr witzig, du als Gewaltrider bei Wind und Wetter. Der langsamste bin ja wohl ich, werden wir ja am Dienstag beim Nightride sehen...........bin voll ausser Form, gestern die kleine Runde hat mich auch schon geschafft.........und wenns dann noch matschig ist und der Peterle das Tempo angibt werd ich wieder leicht ab:kotz:



Beim letzten Nightride mitn Peter und Friedel bin ich auch immer hinterhergefahren . Ich hab eigentlich blos geschaut das ich den Anschluss nicht verliere. Und des noch mit meinem Freak, mitn Whipi hätt ich total abgekotzt. Am Dienstag (wenns Wetter passt) ist aber Whipi angesagt Reifen -und Bremstechnisch.

p.s.ich war gestern Nachmittag noch aufn "du weist schon wo" bin die Treppala und auf da andern Seiten links die Felsen an der Kanten runtergefahren. Da hättest dein gelben Blitz ein bisschen testen können Zwecks Freeriding.  

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hock mal wieder auf 'nem Kraftwerk fest.  Richtig schlimm, wenn man die Bilder sieht  Vor allem kriegt man Angst, dass man nächste Mal gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt.



Hallo Markus,

Musst du die Kohlen fürs Kraftwerk mit der Hand schaufeln ?  
Ja es wird Zeit das wir mal wieder einen Ausritt in die fränkische machen. Am Samstag wäre das Wetter auch mal genau richtig gewesen. Aber keine Angst hinterher (bergab) bergauf sowieso kommst du immer. Hast ja eine Marzocchi Gabel. Ich dachte immer Marzocchi ist sch..... aber seit ich die 66 drin hab Respekt Da ist das Preis Leistungverhältins schon spitze, wenn man bedenkt was ich für meine anderen Gabeln gezahlt habe. Dein Ransom will bestimmt auch raus, und schon ungeduldig auf und ab fahren.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> sehr witzig, du als Gewaltrider bei Wind und Wetter. Der langsamste bin ja wohl ich, werden wir ja am Dienstag beim Nightride sehen...........bin voll ausser Form, gestern die kleine Runde hat mich auch schon geschafft.........und wenns dann noch matschig ist und der Peterle das Tempo angibt werd ich wieder leicht ab:kotz:


Also der Schoschi is scho a richdige Heulsusn! Kaff dauernd 20 Kilo Bikes und jammerd dann wens Berchauf gehd! Kaf der hald amol wos leichders du Hornochs!!! 
PS: Schaud obber kongredd korregd aus der Gelbe Hobel! 
Hosd den von am Bosdbodn kaffd?


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also der Schoschi is scho a richdige Heulsusn! Kaff dauernd 20 Kilo Bikes und jammerd dann wens Berchauf gehd! Kaf der hald amol wos leichders du Hornochs!!!
> PS: Schaud obber kongredd korregd aus der Gelbe Hobel!
> Hosd den von am Bosdbodn kaffd?



Hoid dai Mai, du spuist net mit............. 
Wos wasst den du vo Fohrräder, fährst doch bloß so a kanadisches kindergartengeschweißtes Bleechdosnkrückala..........
Allerdings, gut ausschaua dud des scho aa.......wenigstens Style wennst scho net foan konnst........  naja, beim AlpenX werden die Weichen gestellt........!!! Danach wird sich rausstellen wer die echten Männer vo uns sind......


----------



## Axalp (26. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich war bissl zuviel aufm Spielplatz eBay unterwegs...........hab ein UFO ST von Nicolai für nen Spottpreis ersteigert, hätte doch nie dran gedacht dass ich die Kiste auch noch kriege.....
> Das Ding ist so gut wie neu, saugeil, das Teil wollt ich eigentlich schon immer, war mir nur zu teuer............
> Ausserdem wenn ihr alle was Neues kriegt dann will ich auch was......



Glückwunsch zur neuen Maschine! 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Musst du die Kohlen fürs Kraftwerk mit der Hand schaufeln ?
> Ja es wird Zeit das wir mal wieder einen Ausritt in die fränkische machen. Am Samstag wäre das Wetter auch mal genau richtig gewesen. Aber keine Angst hinterher (bergab) bergauf sowieso kommst du immer. Hast ja eine Marzocchi Gabel. Ich dachte immer Marzocchi ist sch..... aber seit ich die 66 drin hab Respekt Da ist das Preis Leistungverhältins schon spitze, wenn man bedenkt was ich für meine anderen Gabeln gezahlt habe. Dein Ransom will bestimmt auch raus, und schon ungeduldig auf und ab fahren.
> ...



Ja, gell?! Italienerinnen können halt schon was  http://www.photographyreview.com/Channels/PhotographyReview/data/images/marzgirls_top_text.jpg
Nix gegen FOX und RockShox, aber bei Marzzochi gibt's tatsächlich am Meisten Gabel für's Geld.

Des Ransom wird's nächste Mal sau-bockig sein, weil ich's schon lange nicht mehr ausgeführt hab. Aber vielleicht spendier ich Ihm von den Spensen hier einen Satz neue Reifen  Da freut es sich bestimmt  

Muss weiterschaffen...


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Maschine!
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, gell?! Italienerinnen können halt schon was  http://www.photographyreview.com/Channels/PhotographyReview/data/images/marzgirls_top_text.jpg



jetzt weis ich endlich wo die Bezeichnung Bomber herkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hoid dai Mai, du spuist net mit.............
> Wos wasst den du vo Fohrräder, fährst doch bloß so a kanadisches kindergartengeschweißtes Bleechdosnkrückala..........
> Allerdings, gut ausschaua dud des scho aa.......wenigstens Style wennst scho net foan konnst........  naja, beim AlpenX werden die Weichen gestellt........!!! Danach wird sich rausstellen wer die echten Männer vo uns sind......



Solang wird ned gward!! 
Das wird früher geklärt Fremder!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Maschine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist mal wirklich gut von der Natur in die Technik übernommen worden!
Linker Nippel Zugstufe, rechter Nippel Druckstufe. Und ganz wichtig vor dem einreiten! Ordentlich Brunox auf den Kolben damit der schön ein und ausfedern kann!!  Allerdings soll bei diesen beiden Federn bei den meisten sehr schnell das Hydraulikmittel aus dem Kolben spritzen!! 
Kann aber mit Ritex Kabelbindern verhindert werden!


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also das ist mal wirklich gut von der Natur in die Technik übernommen worden!
> Linker Nippel Zugstufe, rechter Nippel Druckstufe. Und ganz wichtig vor dem einreiten! Ordentlich Brunox auf den Kolben damit der schön ein und ausfedern kann!!  Allerdings soll bei diesen beiden Federn bei den meisten sehr schnell das Hydraulikmittel aus dem Kolben spritzen!!
> Kann aber mit Ritex Kabelbindern verhindert werden!



da ist die Funktion einer Gabel mal gut erklärt.


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2007)

also morgen alles klaro, trocken und kalt hams gemeltet , und roland , wegen den treppen kehrentrail, schau mer mal wie der schnee in den wäldern noch liegt, können ja auch den weg von moriz runter zur "weissned wie sie  hast die mühle", über die gr. holzbrücke, die du noch fohrn muss dann zurück,,endscheid mer morgen


----------



## kubikjch (26. November 2007)

wünsch euch viel spaß, aber des is mir zu bald.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also morgen alles klaro, trocken und kalt hams gemeltet , und roland , wegen den treppen kehrentrail, schau mer mal wie der schnee in den wäldern noch liegt, können ja auch den weg von moriz runter zur "weissned wie sie  hast die mühle", über die gr. holzbrücke, die du noch fohrn muss dann zurück,,endscheid mer morgen



Komm gerade zurück von der Schlossruine. Bei uns kein Schnee dort oben geschlossene Schneedecke. Es war saukalt und der Wind hat gepfiffen. Und der Untergrund war schon etwas gefroren, ist vom fahren her schon gegangen. Morgen dicke Klamotten mitnehmen und den Berg nauf a weng langsam damit ma net durchgschwitzt is.

@Übrigens Peter hob ma heut a Sicherheitjackn und a Sicherheitsunterhosn von Dainise bestellt wenn des  Zeuch do is wead da Fullfacehelm aufgsetzt und Spitzkehrn gübt bis zur Vergasung. Damit i den Drail im Schlof nundakumm.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wünsch euch viel spaß, aber des is mir zu bald.
> 
> Gruß
> Jochen



Du wirst eh noch nicht fahren können weilst noch voller Glühwein bist. habt ihr wenigstens a geids Gschäft gmacht?

Auch Gruß
Roland


----------



## kubikjch (26. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wirst eh noch nicht fahren können weilst noch voller Glühwein bist. habt ihr wenigstens a geids Gschäft gmacht?
> 
> Auch Gruß
> Roland



Deswegen würds scho gehn, aber halt net vo der Zeit her.

Hot scho baßt


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Deswegen würds scho gehn, aber halt net vo der Zeit her.
> 
> Hot scho baßt



sorry jochen, wenn der bernd wieder da ist, verschieben mer halt auf 17.30, fürn berndtermin, weil dann kommer wenigstens um 1800uhr los, da er eh immer der letzte is


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2007)

ab wann kannst den du immer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (26. November 2007)

da liegst du schon im bett 

mir ist es ab 19 uhr eigentlich immer am liebsten, läßt sich aber nicht mit allen vereinbaren.

so what, klappt schon wieder mal gemeinsam


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> da liegst du schon im bett
> 
> mir ist es ab 19 uhr eigentlich immer am liebsten, läßt sich aber nicht mit allen vereinbaren.
> 
> so what, klappt schon wieder mal gemeinsam



da steh ich scho bald wieder auf


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2007)

@Schorsch
jetz glab i hob i alles bonander für Ochsenkopf und Bischofsmais. Des anzige Problem des i nu hob das i net gscheid downhilln ko.Ich hoff amol des Hösla bringt wos wenn i mi gfühlvoll aufn Bodn setz.
Beweng wer i mi nimma gscheid könna obba wurscht.
Obba ich hoff du bringst mas nu bei mit deiner gelbn Schleuder.
*@Bernd ka blödn Sprüch wecha die Race Face Schienbeinbrodegtorn*


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2007)

Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche, erst mal kriegen die Kistn....
@Roland: Saugut des Zeuch, des Unterhösla werd ich mir auch noch holen, wo hostn deins kaaft? Weil wenns die leecht dann sin die Hüften und Oberschenkel immer mit betroffen......vor allem bei dir mit dei ausladenden Speckhüften..............


----------



## kubikjch (26. November 2007)

Etzat fehlt bloß nu a lanzen und a gaul und ich erklär die Ritterspiele für eröffnet.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Etzat fehlt bloß nu a lanzen und a gaul und ich erklär die Ritterspiele für eröffnet.



HA HA!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

@ Roland:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des is do dafür do wenn die Roggi Fohrer immer hinter einem foan und man muss sich büggn. 
ich denk amol des wer i a bei dem AlpenX nochts im Bett drong. Weil do host dei Fra ned um dich. Ned dasd mich beläsdigst.


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Etzat fehlt bloß nu a lanzen und a gaul und ich erklär die Ritterspiele für eröffnet.



Des glaub ich nicht das du die erklärst. Wann willst denn des machen du hast ja nie *"Zeit"* zum foan oder reitn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (27. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schorsch
> jetz glab i hob i alles bonander für Ochsenkopf und Bischofsmais. Des anzige Problem des i nu hob das i net gscheid downhilln ko.Ich hoff amol des Hösla bringt wos wenn i mi gfühlvoll aufn Bodn setz.
> Beweng wer i mi nimma gscheid könna obba wurscht.
> Obba ich hoff du bringst mas nu bei mit deiner gelbn Schleuder.
> *@Bernd ka blödn Sprüch wecha die Race Face Schienbeinbrodegtorn*



Wo hast des bestellt? Wieviel hast Du gelöhnt? Das wollt ich mir nämlich auch mal besorgen für "perverse" Strecken


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche, erst mal kriegen die Kistn....
> @Roland: Saugut des Zeuch, des Unterhösla werd ich mir auch noch holen, wo hostn deins kaaft? Weil wenns die leecht dann sin die Hüften und Oberschenkel immer mit betroffen......vor allem bei dir mit dei ausladenden Speckhüften..............



Ja Schorsch do host recht mit die Speckhüftn. Do host das du besser weil du konnst im Summa auf 400  Basis als Bohnastanga geh.  

Untahösla  = www.mountainbikes.net


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wo hast des bestellt? Wieviel hast Du gelöhnt? Das wollt ich mir nämlich auch mal besorgen für "perverse" Strecken



Schau mal bei www.mountainbikes.net. 

Die haben eine sehr grosse Auswahl sämtlicher Marken.


----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Schorsch do host recht mit die Speckhüftn. Do host das du besser weil du konnst im Summa auf 400  Basis als Bohnastanga geh.
> 
> Untahösla  = www.mountainbikes.net



Orsch, bis zum Summa bin ich durchtrainiert und ein Modellatleth.....


----------



## kubikjch (27. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des glaub ich nicht das du die erklärst. Wann willst denn des machen du hast ja nie *"Zeit"* zum foan oder reitn.



Du ner langsom, des werd scho a widder besser, ma konn halt net alles auf amol ham.


----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2007)

Hey wie schauts jetzt aus, wann und wo ist heut Treffpunkt.......ich hab die Lampe geladen und die Kette geölt, von mir aus kanns losgehen............ggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey wie schauts jetzt aus, wann und wo ist heut Treffpunkt.......ich hab die Lampe geladen und die Kette geölt, von mir aus kanns losgehen............ggg



1700uhr im behringersmühl am wander parkpl. und pünklich senn. wast wo der is oder


----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2007)

naa, wo denn...?


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

in ortmitte (behringerm,) links richt bayreuth (glaub ich) dann gleich wieder rechts über brücke mit blauen geländer , dann bist scho da


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> in ortmitte (behringerm,) links richt bayreuth (glaub ich) dann gleich wieder rechts über brücke mit blauen geländer , dann bist scho da


Du bisd doch bsuffn odder!?? Wos isn des für a Beschreibung! 
Der arme Kerl!! Do konner amol widder und dann duder ned nofindn!! 
Draurich Draurich!!


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du bisd doch bsuffn odder!?? Wos isn des für a Beschreibung!
> Der arme Kerl!! Do konner amol widder und dann duder ned nofindn!!
> Draurich Draurich!!



fohr half mit du oberhirsch


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

ach ja , bei uns ist grade blauer himmel und schö kalt, und fast noch vollmond , wird sicher ne hell nachfohrt, tja bernd , wo wir fohrn weisst ja , hm schön schön, abends mit guten freunden a nightride zu machen,   
tja, eimal verliert man, und ein anderes mal gewinnen die anderen , ober ich grüss die fränkische scho von dir


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Hallo, geht am WE irgendwas in richtung AM-Tour?

Bin immer gern von Pegnitz nach Pottenstein den Leo Jobst (heißt der so?  ) gefahren, war immer extrem Spaßig, kann leider nur selten Leute motivieren mit mir dort zu fahren, ist ja alles zu anstrengend usw. usw. wäre evtl. gerne bei einer Ausfahrt in der fränkischen dabei, nur k.a. auf welchem Fitnesslevel ihr euch so befindet, meine Form lässt zz. deutlich zu wünschen übrig, Winter und Berufsbedingt.
Wie sieht eine Ausfahrt bei euch aus, eher CC mit Harten Technikpasagen oder eher so richtung Freeride Touren...?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr half mit du oberhirsch



Ha ha ha!! Spässla gmachd hä??  
Nu so an Witz dann konn durchaus bald amol widder a Brilln von dir fräggn!!  Wasd wosi man!!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du ner langsom, des werd scho a widder besser, ma konn halt net alles auf amol ham.



Du wast ja man muss Prioritäten stzen.
An 1 Stelle Foarodfoan.
An 2 Stelle Teile füan Foarod bestelln.
An 3 Stelle am Foarod rumschrauben.
An 4 Stelle konnst da dann die Prioritätn stzen wiest willst.

*Dei Fra versteht des scho man lebt ja schlieslich blos a mol.*


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ha ha ha!! Spässla gmachd hä??
> Nu so an Witz dann konn durchaus bald amol widder a Brilln von dir fräggn!!  Wasd wosi man!!!



la la la, ach berndilein, ich freu mich scho auf nached, gleich fohr ich los wie gut dast mich dazu überedet hast mitn nightride, hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hallo, geht am WE irgendwas in richtung AM-Tour?
> 
> Bin immer gern von Pegnitz nach Pottenstein den Leo Jobst (heißt der so?  ) gefahren, war immer extrem Spaßig, kann leider nur selten Leute motivieren mit mir dort zu fahren, ist ja alles zu anstrengend usw. usw. wäre evtl. gerne bei einer Ausfahrt in der fränkischen dabei, nur k.a. auf welchem Fitnesslevel ihr euch so befindet, meine Form lässt zz. deutlich zu wünschen übrig, Winter und Berufsbedingt.
> Wie sieht eine Ausfahrt bei euch aus, eher CC mit Harten Technikpasagen oder eher so richtung Freeride Touren...?



grüss dich, wo kommstn her??
mit fahrn kann bei uns eigendlich jeder (ausser einer,) was wir so fahren, schau dir mal die fotos von unseren ausfahrten an, da ist eigendlich alles dabei, technische sachen ebnso wie kontiefahrten, geht ja ned anders in der fränkischen, freeridemässig, eigendlich ned so, weil mir ham ka gscheida sprühng usw, aber treppen und stufen, spitzkehrn mit treppen und absetzen drinn, des mach mer scho am meisten, und gas gem dann mir meistens aned, sonder es muss lustig bei uns zugehn , wennst mal lust hast , einfach melden 
tschau peter


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hallo, geht am WE irgendwas in richtung AM-Tour?
> 
> Bin immer gern von Pegnitz nach Pottenstein den Leo Jobst (heißt der so?  ) gefahren, war immer extrem Spaßig, kann leider nur selten Leute motivieren mit mir dort zu fahren, ist ja alles zu anstrengend usw. usw. wäre evtl. gerne bei einer Ausfahrt in der fränkischen dabei, nur k.a. auf welchem Fitnesslevel ihr euch so befindet, meine Form lässt zz. deutlich zu wünschen übrig, Winter und Berufsbedingt.
> Wie sieht eine Ausfahrt bei euch aus, eher CC mit Harten Technikpasagen oder eher so richtung Freeride Touren...?



Denke mal am Wochenende geht was entweder Samstag oder Sonntag kommt im Moment aufs Wetter an. Unsere Touren sind im Moment denke mal so höchsten 20 KM lang. Es sind Touren mit ein wenig technischen Abschnitten. Es sind bei uns Könner und Mittelmässige dabei. Von der Kondition ist es das gleiche. Wenn du dein Rocky Slayer noch fährst wird sich einer freuen. Ist er endlich nicht mehr so allein. Wir verabreden uns zum Wochenende immer im Forum. Also einfach mitlesen und schreiben wenn du Fragen hast. Heute z. B. machen wir zu dritt einen kleinen Nightride in der fränkischen.

Antwort hat sich mit dem Peter überschnitten.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich, wo kommstn her??
> mit fahrn kann bei uns eigendlich jeder (ausser einer,) , einfach melden
> tschau peter



So des wors!!  Schau di scho amol noch aner neuer Brilln um!!!


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Also komme aus Bayreuth...

Und ja, Slayer wird noch gefahren, ist eig. meine Maschine für die Fränkische,
deshalb meine Frage wegen Freeride usw. ob ich mit meinem Slayer nicht untermotorisiert bin, da ihr ja alle Kisten um die 150mm habt, zumindest nach Seite 1 zu urteilen.... 
Werde jedenfall weiter hier lesen.......


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So des wors!!  Schau di scho amol noch aner neuer Brilln um!!!



doch ned du , du hirsch,sonder a anderer, denkmal nach wenn wir su lieb ham


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

so , ich mach mich mal langsam vom acker, und bernd , vieleicht gibs ja paar bildle von der tour


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Also komme aus Bayreuth...
> 
> Und ja, Slayer wird noch gefahren, ist eig. meine Maschine für die Fränkische,
> deshalb meine Frage wegen Freeride usw. ob ich mit meinem Slayer nicht untermotorisiert bin, da ihr ja alle Kisten um die 150mm habt, zumindest nach Seite 1 zu urteilen....
> Werde jedenfall weiter hier lesen.......



Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Einer ist zwar sogar mit ner 180-er Mazlodschi unterwegs. Allerdings reduzieren die sich auf Grund physikalischer Wechselwirkung zwischen Winterspeck und Erdanziehung auf echte 100 mm. Dh. also doch CC 

Ps. Mein Slayer wäre über standesgemäße Begleitung sehr erfreut! 
Gruß aus China!
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so , ich mach mich mal langsam vom acker, und bernd , vieleicht gibs ja paar bildle von der tour


Wär ned schlechd!!  Vielleichd desmol aweng später aufn Auslöser drücken wenn der Roland sein Hobel widder verlässd!!


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Naja, mein Slayer ist ein paar klassen unter deinem und ein halbes Jahrzehnt älter...  vllt. pack ich für so eine Gelegenheit doch lieber mein Switch aus dem Waffenschrank....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Einer ist zwar sogar mit ner 180-er Mazlodschi unterwegs. Allerdings reduzieren die sich auf Grund physikalischer Wechselwirkung zwischen Winterspeck und Erdanziehung auf echte 100 mm. Dh. also doch CC
> 
> Ps. Mein Slayer wäre über standesgemäße Begleitung sehr erfreut!
> Gruß aus China!
> Bernd



Lieber a weng Winterspeck. Bevor i so sch.... ausschau wie du. Dei Slayer wär bestimmt erfreut weil des steht ja eh blos in da Garagen. Könnast deins mitn Jochn sein zamdu. Weil des sin zwa gleichgesinnte.
Naja obba an Vorteil hots a dich konns net runterhaua und as Foarod geht a ned gfregt.

In diesen Sinne
Roland ab zum Nightride (Gott sei dank biken)


----------



## kubikjch (27. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lieber a weng Winterspeck. Bevor i so sch.... ausschau wie du. Dei Slayer wär bestimmt erfreut weil des steht ja eh blos in da Garagen. Könnast deins mitn Jochn sein zamdu. Weil des sin zwa gleichgesinnte.
> Naja obba an Vorteil hots a dich konns net runterhaua und as Foarod geht a ned gfregt.
> 
> In diesen Sinne
> Roland ab zum Nightride (Gott sei dank biken)



Hey Bernd, hörstes a, 
da sucht ana Anschluß. Oder a bor aufs maul. 

Ich möcht ner wissen, wer die Könner und wer die Mittelmäßigen sa solln? 

Host deiner Fra scho mal dei Prio Listn zeigt?


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich, wo kommstn her??
> mit fahrn kann bei uns eigendlich jeder (ausser einer,) was wir so fahren, schau dir mal die fotos von unseren ausfahrten an, da ist eigendlich alles dabei, technische sachen ebnso wie kontiefahrten, geht ja ned anders in der fränkischen, freeridemässig, eigendlich ned so, weil mir ham ka gscheida sprühng usw, aber treppen und stufen, spitzkehrn mit treppen und absetzen drinn, des mach mer scho am meisten, und gas gem dann mir meistens aned, sonder es muss lustig bei uns zugehn , wennst mal lust hast , einfach melden
> tschau peter




Ich nehm auch mal an, dass nicht ich gemeint bin  

Ich denke mal Du meinst denjenigen mit Trail im Namen...

Viel Spass beim Nightriden ihr alten Hasselhoff-Verschnitte! *NEID* *NEID* *NEID*


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Bernd, hörstes a,
> da sucht ana Anschluß. Oder a bor aufs maul.
> 
> Ich möcht ner wissen, wer die Könner und wer die Mittelmäßigen sa solln?
> ...



Ich bin einer von die mittelmässigen. Bei euch was ich des net weil ihr woad scho lang nimma dabei.

viele liebe grüsse
Roland


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch mal an, dass nicht ich gemeint bin
> 
> Ich denke mal Du meinst denjenigen mit Trail im Namen...
> 
> Viel Spass beim Nightriden ihr alten Hasselhoff-Verschnitte! *NEID* *NEID* *NEID*



 Bingo


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2007)

ach, war des wieder schö zwar aweng viel schnee bergauf, aber des gibt wenigstens awen kraft in die haxen, und bergab wars ganz lustig, überhaubt aufn treppen spitzk. trail, ging für die verhältnissen ganz gut  bilder gibst morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Bernd, hörstes a,
> da sucht ana Anschluß. Oder a bor aufs maul.
> 
> Ich möcht ner wissen, wer die Könner und wer die Mittelmäßigen sa solln?
> ...



Aufs Maul hauds nern ja selber dauern!  Do müssn wir nix mehr machn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2007)

Wohl den Nightridern gesdern di Finger eigfrorn hä? 
Morg gehd der Bomber nach Peking und dann ham!! 
Also bald herschd widder Zuchd und Ordnung!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

Finger eingfroan, dass ich nicht lache, Peter setzt dann noch Bilder rein von unserer Tour für echte Männer, glorreiche Vagabunden, verwegene Abenteurer, die letzten Helden dieser Zeit..........................


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Finger eingfroan, dass ich nicht lache, Peter setzt dann noch Bilder rein von unserer Tour für echte Männer, glorreiche Vagabunden, verwegene Abenteurer, die letzten Helden dieser Zeit..........................


Also wors doch nix für euch odder????


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

es ist doch nur der blanke Neid der zu uns spricht


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wohl den Nightridern gesdern di Finger eigfrorn hä?
> Morg gehd der Bomber nach Peking und dann ham!!
> Also bald herschd widder Zuchd und Ordnung!!!!



*Gott sei dank unser Bernd kommt heim*


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Bernd, hörstes a,
> da sucht ana Anschluß. Oder a bor aufs maul.
> 
> Ich möcht ner wissen, wer die Könner und wer die Mittelmäßigen sa solln?
> ...



War heute mal beim Osterkreuz unterwegs zum Trail suchen. Bin dann unterhalb vom Katzenkopf entlang da sah ich einen kleinen Pfad aus dem Gebüsch. Den bin ich mal hinaufgestiegen. Geht oben am Felsen vorbei schön steil und teilweise verblockt den können wir demnächst mal erstbefahren.
Ist nicht lang aber gut.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2007)

hab nur 3 fotos
 war am traileingang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
und die anderen zwa sind wo???????, na beim ragazza eck





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mal beim Osterkreuz unterwegs zum Trail suchen. Bin dann unterhalb vom Katzenkopf entlang da sah ich einen kleinen Pfad aus dem Gebüsch. Den bin ich mal hinaufgestiegen. Geht oben am Felsen vorbei schön steil und teilweise verblockt den können wir demnächst mal erstbefahren.
> Ist nicht lang aber gut.



Da schau her, immer noch im Pfadfinderalter.........heute schon ne gute Tat getan....? Dachte du wolltest heut seit Wochen mal wieder nen bikefreien Tag einlegen.....!!!!!


----------



## kubikjch (28. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mal beim Osterkreuz unterwegs zum Trail suchen. Bin dann unterhalb vom Katzenkopf entlang da sah ich einen kleinen Pfad aus dem Gebüsch. Den bin ich mal hinaufgestiegen. Geht oben am Felsen vorbei schön steil und teilweise verblockt den können wir demnächst mal erstbefahren.
> Ist nicht lang aber gut.



Wie wärs mit morgen, muß aber erst mein Platten flicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da schau her, immer noch im Pfadfinderalter.........heute schon ne gute Tat getan....? Dachte du wolltest heut seit Wochen mal wieder nen bikefreien Tag einlegen.....!!!!!



War ja so gut wie bikefrei. Hab mich mit dem Auto den Berg hochfahren lassen und war nur 1,25 Stunden unterwegs. Da noch ne halbe Stunde Trail suche.


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

Morgen so ab 2 frühestens könnt ich a weng mit............wenns euch net zu spät ist, komm erst so gegen halb 2 heim, dann umziehen, Krempel packen usw.....


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Morgen so ab 2 frühestens könnt ich a weng mit............wenns euch net zu spät ist, komm erst so gegen halb 2 heim, dann umziehen, Krempel packen usw.....



Wennst Lust hast können wir morgen so von 3 bis halbfünf oder fünf fahren, oder abends ab sieben, der Jochen hat gemeint Nightride da er arbeiten muss. Aber er würds net schlimm finden wenn wir nachmittags fahren da er eh erst sein Platten flicken muss.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

jo, mit Lampe oder nicht? Hab nämlich mein Ladegerät nicht hier und der Akku ist eh hinüber. Wenn ihr nachts fahren wollt ists mir auch recht, vielleicht fahr ich dann ne Flachetappe mitn Schlaifhäusner Quereinsteiger.....


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jo, mit Lampe oder nicht? Hab nämlich mein Ladegerät nicht hier und der Akku ist eh hinüber. Wenn ihr nachts fahren wollt ists mir auch recht, vielleicht fahr ich dann ne Flachetappe mitn Schlaifhäusner Quereinsteiger.....


nein ich will eigentlich morgen nicht nachts fahren.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

gut, dann bin ich so bald wie möglich bei dir, zwischen 2 und halb3


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> gut, dann bin ich so bald wie möglich bei dir, zwischen 2 und halb3



Gut bis morgen Schorschilein.


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

Wos is eigentlich mitm Peter den alten Hühnerschrecker, der wollt doch Bilder liefern........?


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wos is eigentlich mitm Peter den alten Hühnerschrecker, der wollt doch Bilder liefern........?



bin ich jetzt doof oder du blind schau mal auf nr 2200, merer gibs ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (28. November 2007)

guckst du



peter metz schrieb:


> hab nur 3 fotos
> war am traileingang
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2007)

Hoppala, des wor jetzt irgendwie bleed, so mit ner neuen Seite angefangen und so........


----------



## daniel_ohio (28. November 2007)

hali halo wollt auch mal en eintrag hinterlassen und den metzi fragen wie er die bilder vom lago von mir findet grüße daniel


----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2007)

So fahre jetzt zum Flughafen und ab nach Peking!!
Euer Ende naht!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hali halo wollt auch mal en eintrag hinterlassen und den metzi fragen wie er die bilder vom lago von mir findet grüße daniel



Servus Daniel,

alter Trailspezialist.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So fahre jetzt zum Flughafen und ab nach Peking!!
> Euer Ende naht!!!!!!!!!!!!



So die Pekingente kommt zurück, aber ich denke das wir Ihn dieses Wochenende noch nicht zu sehen bekommen. er wird sich erst mal seinen Jetlag nehmen und des ganze Wochenende verpennen. 
das müssen wir noch mal ausnützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

@Schorsch oder Peter.

wieviel KM waren es am Dienstag eigentlich ? Und was für ein Schnitt. Dürften ja nicht mehr als 9 -10 KM/h gewesen sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schorsch oder Peter.
> 
> wieviel KM waren es am Dienstag eigentlich ? Und was für ein Schnitt. Dürften ja nicht mehr als 9 -10 KM/h gewesen sein.


Mit dir wäre das ja ein Top Schnitt!!! Wohl in eine Lawine gekommen hä?


----------



## Schoschi (29. November 2007)

so 13 km oder so.......gefühlte 500


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit dir wäre das ja ein Top Schnitt!!! Wohl in eine Lawine gekommen hä?



Oh ich dachte du bist schon unterwegs.Sonst hätte ich mit meinem Post noch mal gewartet.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> so 13 km oder so.......gefühlte 500



Ich glaub das war eh nur bergauf.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

@Wolfgang ich hab dei Ladegerät da. Da Jochen und ich fahren heut a kurze Runden um 18.45 Uhr host Zeit dann kummst a 1 bis 1,5 Stunden

Roland


----------



## 0815p (29. November 2007)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hali halo wollt auch mal en eintrag hinterlassen und den metzi fragen wie er die bilder vom lago von mir findet grüße daniel



hey du bursche, gut senn sa die bilder,hast dein neua hobel scho


----------



## macmount (29. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfgang ich hab dei Ladegerät da. Da Jochen und ich fahren heut a kurze Runden um 18.45 Uhr host Zeit dann kummst a 1 bis 1,5 Stunden
> 
> Roland



no wäi hoid - bin grood örschd haamkumma - muss örschd mol main dresdä leeän und donn wos gschaids zä ässn widdä nochfülln - wäd des we mol widdä am sunndooch gfoän?? wall samsdooch konni ned
sdäi djund schönn gruus dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2007)

So sind gerde zurück vom Trail. Man hätte den Trail doch das erste mal bei Tageslicht fahren sollen da er nachts nicht ganz so schön zu sehen ist. Aber bei  Nässe so wie heute ist es fast unmöglich Ihn ohne absteigen zu durchfahren. Bei Trockenheit ist er kein Problem. Aber ich denke es wird der anspruchsvollste in Leutenbach sein.

@ Jochen hab ich gerade gefunden. 
Der Sitzwinkel wurde am 07er Modell an die 160mm Gabeln angepasst, die 05/06er waren noch auf 140mm ausgelegt".
Heisst im Klartext, der Sitzwinkel am 07er ist mit der gleichen Gabellänge schon etwas steiler als bei meinem. Der Lenkwinkel wurde wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe belassen, da sie ihn beim 05/06er mit einer 140mm Gabel selbst als zu steil erachtet haben.


----------



## daniel_ohio (30. November 2007)

hab na leider noch net morgen geh ich mal zum fritz und schau mal ob er na endlich da hat ! hoffentlich isses bald soweit will springen und hüpfen! aber etzt gehts erstma des wochenende nach ischgl skifoarn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. November 2007)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hab na leider noch net morgen geh ich mal zum fritz und schau mal ob er na endlich da hat ! hoffentlich isses bald soweit will springen und hüpfen! aber etzt gehts erstma des wochenende nach ischgl skifoarn!



viel spass beim ski fohrn


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2007)

Tour Samstag oder Sonntag ? Wohin ? Wer ?


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tour Samstag oder Sonntag ? Wohin ? Wer ?



weiss nochned obs bei mir klappt, ich kränkel grad aweng rum


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2007)

des soll ja a sauwetter werden.........ich waas ja net.......


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2007)

Am Samstag werd ich ne kleine Tour bei uns drehen. Wenn nicht gerade regnet Sonntag soll es ja stürmen. Werd wohl das ganze Eck am Kreuz noch ein wenig nach Wildwechseln absuchen. Vielleicht treff ich ja einen Jäger (hoffentlich nicht). Und den Burgstein.


----------



## macmount (30. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag werd ich ne kleine Tour bei uns drehen. Wenn nicht gerade regnet Sonntag soll es ja stürmen. Werd wohl das ganze Eck am Kreuz noch ein wenig nach Wildwechseln absuchen. Vielleicht treff ich ja einen Jäger (hoffentlich nicht). Und den Burgstein.



bai gschaidn wind kommä ja donn träilsörvm


----------



## Axalp (30. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag werd ich ne kleine Tour bei uns drehen. Wenn nicht gerade regnet Sonntag soll es ja stürmen. Werd wohl das ganze Eck am Kreuz noch ein wenig nach Wildwechseln absuchen. Vielleicht treff ich ja einen Jäger (hoffentlich nicht). Und den Burgstein.



Wann fährst denn los? Komme grade von der Baustelle und bin voll platt. Also bitte nicht zu früh.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wann fährst denn los? Komme grade von der Baustelle und bin voll platt. Also bitte nicht zu früh.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Mir egal wir können auch erst mittags oder frühen nachmittag fahren. Sagen wir 13.00 Uhr ?

Roland


----------



## Axalp (1. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar. Bin dann um 13 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2007)

So Leut!! Bin widder do!! 
Bei dem Sauwedder fälld am des Jädlägen fei leichd mussi sogn!!

Die Wochn Nighdriden??


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2007)

herzlich willkommen, hast wieder a schitt wetter mitbracht, ober lieg eh flach, krank, ob ich nächst woch an nightride scho wieder fohr,glaub ehr ned, wenn ich wieder fit bin, sag ich bescheid, hast dei roten blitzfelgen scho


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen, hast wieder a schitt wetter mitbracht, ober lieg eh flach, krank, ob ich nächst woch an nightride scho wieder fohr,glaub ehr ned, wenn ich wieder fit bin, sag ich bescheid, hast dei roten blitzfelgen scho



1. Gute Besserung Peter. Erkältung?
2. Felgen: Die Vögel von DT hom aweng Leiferschwierigkeiten mit den neuen Modellen. Ich solls die Wochn grign. Obber ich konn ja mit den Alden fohrn. Is also eingli wurschd wanns kummer dän!!


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2007)

ja ja , die rotzen . und schädelbruma usw. Der roland fährt nächst woch bestimmt nightr.


----------



## kubikjch (1. Dezember 2007)

Welcome back China Bernd.

ready for nightriding ?

Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2007)

An alle daheim gebliebenen einige Bilder von der Front. 600 HM 15 KM. Von mir aus mit dem Markus auf den "du weist schon wo", danach Richtung Reisberg und links im kleinen Steinbruch die Kante "geklärt". weiter den neuen Trail Osterkreuz weiter die Kreuzwegtreppen und über den Wasserfall zurück. Einige Impressionen das heutigen Tages. Kein einziger Regentropfen und am "du weist schon wo" komplett an der Kante entlang und dann die Schräge unterhalb der Felsen wieder Richtung K"ehrenbach. Osterkreuztrail auch sehr spassig da s..glatt. Wasserfall unfahrbar da die Rundhölzer wie Seife waren,.
Dach von Wasserhaus





An der Kante entlang








Schöne Schlüsselstelle.








Neuer Trail









Alles in allem dem Wetter entsprechen recht interessant.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2007)

ihr säcke, schöna bilder habt ihr gmacht


----------



## Axalp (1. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr säcke, schöna bilder habt ihr gmacht



   

Quatsch, wünsch Dir natürlich gute Besserung!

Schöne Bilder hat der Roland von mir gmacht. Das nächste Mal spiel dann ich den Fotographen - hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter. War aber trotzdem echt spaßige Tour nach dem Motto: Wenn's trocken ist, ist's langweilig!!!

Gruß, Markus


----------



## macmount (2. Dezember 2007)

hai iä üblichn vädächdichn - kaanä do?? - guuda bessärung metzi
no donn bis donn
sdäi hälsi wolf


----------



## Thomas72 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

wünsch Dir nachträglich alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2007)

Tach ihr Simulanten,

am WE alle zuviel Glühwein erwischt oder was......? Roland, sag bloß du hast es geschafft am Sonntag mal nicht zu radeln.......??!!


----------



## kubikjch (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi Schoschi,

war gestern nur ne Heimrunde unterwegs.

Roland ist glaub ich wirklich nicht gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach ihr Simulanten,
> 
> am WE alle zuviel Glühwein erwischt oder was......? Roland, sag bloß du hast es geschafft am Sonntag mal nicht zu radeln.......??!!



Am Sonntag nur Extremcouching gemacht. Und Besuch gehabt. Aber meinen Whipisattel hab ich eingestellt und komplett geölt (nicht den Sattel).

Der extrem ausgeruhte Roland


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2007)

Na toll, ich muss mal wieder den ganzen Nachmittag bis in die Nacht arbeiten, sind sogar Überstunden angesagt.......na toll, nix mit Radeln die Woche, naja, mein gelber Eisenhaufen wird Woche noch kommen denk ich mal........wenigstens etwas....


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2007)

Servus Mädels,
wann geht was die Woche? Morgen solls ja nochmal wechselhaft sein und ab Mittwoch freundlich und milder. Dh:!! ICH WILL MITTWOCH BIKEN!!!!!!!!
Wer ist dabei? Mein Akku ist randvoll!!!


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

ich bin die woch noch ausser gefecht, hoff das ich am wochend wieder fit bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich bin die woch noch ausser gefecht, hoff das ich am wochend wieder fit bin



Guten Morgen Herr Metz,

bist sogar krank geschrieben ? Das mir das fei nix ernstes is. Des nächste Wochenend kommt bestimmt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> wann geht was die Woche? Morgen solls ja nochmal wechselhaft sein und ab Mittwoch freundlich und milder. Dh:!! ICH WILL MITTWOCH BIKEN!!!!!!!!
> Wer ist dabei? Mein Akku ist randvoll!!!



Naja solang blos der Akku randvoll is gehts ja noch!


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Naja solang blos der Akku randvoll is gehts ja noch!



Pass mir fei bloss aufn bernd auf, wenn ihr mittwochs fohrt, ned das er des radfohrn verlernt hat . wenn ihr fahrt, wo?? ist bestimmst saumatschig momentan. ich sammel grade la palma infos zum biken , die haben momentan 20 grad und sonne, aber du hirsch gehst ja im märz ned mit, und den bernd brauch ich garned erst fragn, zum radfohrn auf die insel, darf er eh ned


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> Pass mir fei bloss aufn bernd auf, wenn ihr mittwochs fohrt, ned das er des radfohrn verlernt hat . wenn ihr fahrt, wo?? ist bestimmst saumatschig momentan. ich sammel grade la palma infos zum biken , die haben momentan 20 grad und sonne, aber du hirsch gehst ja im märz ned mit, und den bernd brauch ich garned erst fragn, zum radfohrn auf die insel, darf er eh ned


Mensch Peter!! Man kann doch nur was verlernen was man kann! 
Aber hosd sscho rechd! Sollerd vielleichd am Anfang ned middm Michelin Männla fohrn.  Obber du bisd ja krang und ganz allans will  I ja dann doch ned!!

Also Roland Mittwoch gebongt?? Wer noch ? Wenn Peter nicht dabei ist können wir ja auch etwas später(nach dem Sandmännchen ) losfahren:


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aber hosd sscho rechd! Sollerd vielleichd am Anfang ned middm Michelin Männla fohrn.  Obber du bisd ja krang und ganz allans will  I ja dann doch ned!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


Heist das "Ja wir fahren"?


----------



## kubikjch (4. Dezember 2007)

Mittwoch nach dem Sandmänchen wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mittwoch nach dem Sandmänchen wär ich auch dabei


Dei erste vernünftige Antwort heute! 
Habe auch bis 17:00 Uhr eine Termin in Roth.
Also Treffen um 19:00 Uhr? Wo wollen wir fahren?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe auch bis 17:00 Uhr eine Termin in Roth.



Du hast nicht eine Termin in Roth sondern du wirst einen Termin mit dem Roth haben. Ich werde dich dann nach fünf Treffen, aber genau zwischen die Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast nicht eine Termin in Roth sondern du wirst einen Termin mit dem Roth haben. Ich werde dich dann nach fünf Treffen, aber genau zwischen die Augen.


Zwischen die Augen?  Dann muss ich ja auf die Knie gehen, damit du abgebrochener Gartenzwerg überhaupt hinkommst!  Aber für dich mache ich ja alles mein Hase


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Könnt vielleicht mal einer neischreiben wann Ihr am Mittwoch fahren wollt. Wenn es recht spät wird dann aber ab Leutenbach oder?

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Könnt vielleicht mal einer neischreiben wann Ihr am Mittwoch fahren wollt. Wenn es recht spät wird dann aber ab Leutenbach oder?
> 
> Roland


Hey Stevie Wonder!! Guggsd du Beitrag 2260


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Stevie Wonder!! Guggsd du Beitrag 2260



ja so viel Zeit hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2007)

habt ihr eigendlich scho ne transalp tour, bernd du hast doch jetzt genug zeit in cina ghabt


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> habt ihr eigendlich scho ne transalp tour, bernd du hast doch jetzt genug zeit in cina ghabt



Ich denke wir werden die Hannibal Route nehmen( Du weist schon wegen unserem Elefanten! ) 

Ein paar Touren habe ich schon mal eingegeben. Das Problem ist aber imer die Tour dann in vernünftige Etappen aufzuteilen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden die Hannibal Route nehmen( Du weist schon wegen unserem Elefanten! )


Du solltest auch eine Tour für Blinde raussuchen denn ich weis nicht ob deine Augen bis Juli schon wieder abgeschwollen sind.


----------



## macmount (5. Dezember 2007)

hai wi schaugds aus?? goä kaanä do?? woädä hoid goä ned foän?? weä gänn aamol widdä auf naidraid ganga - gesdärn zoonorzd - und hoid eldänoomd in dä schull - morng aa scho widdä därmin weechä unsära hüddn - ya saggra wenn des so waidägeed  

@beedä: no groosä bisd widdä heägschdelld??

schönn gruus vom wolf


----------



## Schoschi (5. Dezember 2007)

ich glaab die Säcke hocken grad mit ner Erleuchtung auf der Birne aufm Bock................


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

So Servus!!
Der Schoschi hod rechd ghobd!! Bis uma halba älfa worma under Wegs.
Wor widder subber und a gscheide Sauerei. 
Wir sän erschd aufn Verbodana nauf, die Drebbn nunder und dann an der Hankanten entlang den Trail bis zum Parkblatz nunder.
Hob ka Bilder machn könna walli ka Kraft mehr zum Auslöserdrüggn ghabd hob. Also zwa Wochn China und dann a Nighdride verdrogn sie scheinbor ned.
Mir is beim Nauffohrn ganz darmisch worn und ich hob gmand ich muss gleich in die Hosn Ka..cken so hods mi beudeld. Berchnunder is dann obber subber ganga.

Mir sann dann aufn Reisberch und hom den Roland sei Steinbrüchlein ogschaud.
Hob dann widder mei Maul rechd aufgrissn, das der einziche ware Wech dord nunder der diregde is und ned der Chickenway vom Roland und dem Markus. 
Naja hob dann hald mei Roggi den Schlammberch naufgschlebbd und bin dann ganz logger Nunder gfezd!  Do homs der glozd die andern zwa!! 







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Der Jochn hods si dann a an Rugg gebn und hods dann a baggd. 






[/url][/IMG]

Vom Roland hobi blos a Chickenway Bildla. Do stehd nerm nu der Schreggn ins Gsichd gschriebn!! 






[/url][/IMG]

Dannoch simmer nu dem Roland sein neuer Drail nundergfohrn und mid dem letzten Strom gor ham.

Worn blus 13 Km obber dafür 600 Hm im Schlamm

So etz mussi obber in die Heia!!

Salve!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)




----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

Hob mit mein neua Radl einfach a weng Schiss kabt.


----------



## Schoschi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub der Roland hat keine Eier..........


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Roland hat keine Eier..........



Ich glaub du hast bald keine Zähne


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob dann widder mei Maul rechd aufgrissn, das der einziche ware Wech dord nunder der diregde is und ned der Chickenway vom Roland und dem Markus.



Komm' bloß am Samstag in die Fränkische! Dann werden wir sehen wer der Gockel und wer das Chicken ist 

Ansonsten saubere Leistung


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob mit mein neua Radl einfach a weng Schiss kabt.


Den Schiss häd I beinah am Verbodenem vor lauder Schnaufen bergauf ghabd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Komm' bloß am Samstag in die Fränkische! Dann werden wir sehen wer der Gockel und wer das Chicken ist
> 
> Ansonsten saubere Leistung



Hilfe!! Frau Bratbäcker!!! Das verrückte Huhn ist wieder da!!!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

soll  des heisen, der roland hat dir bergauf die schaufel naufghaut


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> soll  des heisen, der roland hat dir bergauf die schaufel naufghaut



Des Freakla is bergauf scho ned schlecht. Do merkst scho obst midn Whipi berchauf fährst odda middn Freak. Blos schlecht is bergab merk i des a nu.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> soll  des heisen, der roland hat dir bergauf die schaufel naufghaut



Das soll heißen, das mir gestern Bergauf sogar Inge Meysel davongefahren wäre.  War auf dem Verbotenen so platt, das ich ernsthaft überlegt hatte die Tour abzubrechen.  
Ist halt immer Mist fast drei Wochen überhaupnicht zu Biken und dann nach 500 Metern einfahren zum Aufwärmen gleich den Verbotenen unter die Reifen zu nehmen.
Obber wos solls! Gibbd schlimmeres!! Etz konns blos widder aufwärds geh! (Im warsden Sinne des Wortes!) Nuderwärds hods ja ka Brobleme gebn.!

Ach ja und der Roland hod si ja nu undn am Parkblaz wos neipfiffn. Der is  ja sozusogn eh auser Wertung gfohrn!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des Freakla is bergauf scho ned schlecht. Do merkst scho obst midn Whipi berchauf fährst odda middn Freak. Blos schlecht is bergab merk i des a nu.


Hosd dein Witzreifn scho von der Felgn runderghaud und zammgschniddn?
(Mann muss nämilch wissn, das der Roland gesdern einen gewaltigen 2.1-er super Matschreifn montiert hod)


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das soll heißen, das mir gestern Bergauf sogar Inge Meysel davongefahren wäre.  War auf dem Verbotenen so platt, das ich ernsthaft überlegt hatte die Tour abzubrechen.
> Ist halt immer Mist fast drei Wochen überhaupnicht zu Biken und dann nach 500 Metern einfahren zum Aufwärmen gleich den Verbotenen unter die Reifen zu nehmen.
> Obber wos solls! Gibbd schlimmeres!! Etz konns blos widder aufwärds geh! (Im warsden Sinne des Wortes!) Nuderwärds hods ja ka Brobleme gebn.!
> 
> Ach ja und der Roland hod si ja nu undn am Parkblaz wos neipfiffn. Der is  ja sozusogn eh auser Wertung gfohrn!



Ich werd dir gleich was pfeifen. Der anzige der ausser der Wertung gforn bist des worst du. Weil so a langsamer Zeitmessung hams noch ned erfunden um gestern dei Bergwertung zu stoppen.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd dein Witzreifn scho von der Felgn runderghaud und zammgschniddn?
> (Mann muss nämilch wissn, das der Roland gesdern einen gewaltigen 2.1-er super Matschreifn montiert hod)



Maxxis 2,35 Freeride Reifen wird bestellt.

Matschreifen wird zurückgegeben. Händler wurde informiert.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das soll heißen, das mir gestern Bergauf sogar Inge Meysel davongefahren wäre.  War auf dem Verbotenen so platt, das ich ernsthaft überlegt hatte die Tour abzubrechen.
> Ist halt immer Mist fast drei Wochen überhaupnicht zu Biken und dann nach 500 Metern einfahren zum Aufwärmen gleich den Verbotenen unter die Reifen zu nehmen.
> Obber wos solls! Gibbd schlimmeres!! Etz konns blos widder aufwärds geh! (Im warsden Sinne des Wortes!) Nuderwärds hods ja ka Brobleme gebn.!



Kann aber auch "bloß" schlechte Tagesform oder net genug/was falsches zu futtern gewesen sein  ich hab manchmal Tage da fühl ich mich an der ersten kleinen Steigung schon als könnt ich net mal hochlaufen, Beine wie Pudding, total außer Atem...am Tag vorher und nachher aber keine Probleme...wenns mir so geht dann dreh ich meistens gleich wieder um, hat dann eh kan Sinn  



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ach ja und der Roland hod si ja nu undn am Parkblaz wos neipfiffn. Der is  ja sozusogn eh auser Wertung gfohrn!



EPO???


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des Freakla is bergauf scho ned schlecht. Do merkst scho obst midn Whipi berchauf fährst odda middn Freak. Blos schlecht is bergab merk i des a nu.



was soll des heisen, bergab mitn freak ist schlecht, mir müssen bald wieder zusamma fohrn, mei freak is bergab a raketen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Roland hod mi grod aus versegn ogrufen! 
Lässd si grod von seiner Fraa midm Whipi und Fullface zum Steinbrüchlein shutteln!!  Hob doch gwusd dasnern di Schmach ka Ruh lässd!  
Obber ich hob nix verrodn gell!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

welch doofer stabruch issn des, war ich da scho mal dabei. der roland is scho a kaputter typ


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> welch doofer stabruch issn des, war ich da scho mal dabei. der roland is scho a kaputter typ


Wasi ned obsd des Ding kennst. IS ja ah wirgli winzich (Is a ka richdiger Stabruch). Des is wennsd vom Kirchehrenbocher Spordblatz aufn Reisbecrch nauffärhsd irgendwann auf der lingn Seidn.Bin ja gesdern a des erschde mol dord gwen.  Do is nu an richdig schöna Stell die woma nu baggn müssn. Obber do sollerds vielleichd dann doch lieber hell und aweng droggn sa. 
Vielleichd isser ja heud Abänd wirglich trotz Fullface a kaputter Typ unser Roland 
Obber wie immer wenn kaner dabei is werdes ohne Probleme beim erschnd mol gschafd hom!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kann aber auch "bloß" schlechte Tagesform oder net genug/was falsches zu futtern gewesen sein  ich hab manchmal Tage da fühl ich mich an der ersten kleinen Steigung schon als könnt ich net mal hochlaufen, Beine wie Pudding, total außer Atem...am Tag vorher und nachher aber keine Probleme...wenns mir so geht dann dreh ich meistens gleich wieder um, hat dann eh kan Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> EPO???



Hey Sven!
Danke für dein Mitgefühl aber die Ursache ist eindeutig mein China Aufenthalt.
1. Null Training
2. Viel Saufen
3. Wenig Schlafen.

NA ja und dann halt gestern Arbeiten, schnell heimhetzen und der Frau noch ne neue Waschmaschine anschließen(wie Selbstlos! ), zwei Scheiben Brot einschmeisen, Umziehen und zum Roland fahren ist hald bei dem Wetter nicht unbedingt Leistungsfördernd.

Zum Thema EPO:
Der Roland ist doch ein echter Naturbursche. Deshalb würde er nie so ein Chemiezeug verwenden. War irgendein Extrakt aus Schweinehoden und Kuheutern. Hat aber top geholfen 
Naja für mich wärs trotzdem nichts!:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Sven!
> Danke für dein Mitgefühl aber die Ursache ist eindeutig mein China Aufenthalt.
> 1. Null Training
> 2. Viel Saufen
> 3. Wenig Schlafen.



Nee nee, ich hatte scho recht:



Saddamchen schrieb:


> NA ja und dann halt gestern Arbeiten, schnell heimhetzen und der Frau noch ne neue Waschmaschine anschließen(wie Selbstlos! ), *zwei Scheiben Brot einschmeisen*, Umziehen und zum Roland fahren ist hald bei dem Wetter nicht unbedingt Leistungsfördernd.



Eindeutig zu wenig gefuttert   



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zum Thema EPO:
> Der Roland ist doch ein echter Naturbursche. Deshalb würde er nie so ein Chemiezeug verwenden. War irgendein Extrakt aus Schweinehoden und Kuheutern. Hat aber top geholfen



igittigitt :kotz: dann doch lieber EPO  kleiner Scherz, ich sag *NEIN* zu Doping!!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

ey schuh
 wann kommst den eigendlich mal vorbei , um bei uns amol mitzuradeln, aber ist scho etwas weit herzufohrn mit auto, bei den spritpreisen gleich doppelt so weit, da muss des wetter eigendlich scho super sein damit sich des für dich rentiert, bloss mal zur info, was fährst den du eigendlich, bei euch gibs doch ned soviel techn. sachen, ausser am dörraberg, , zumintest ist mir nichts bekannt, aber hüglich isses bei euch doch wie sau, da muss es eigendlich  gute trails geben, und ned bloss schotter, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (6. Dezember 2007)

Also irgendwie hör ich von unserer gestrigen Ausfahrt nur Ausreden. 

Der ane hat sein China Aufenthalt net vertrogn, der ander hat sei neues Freak nu net im Griff.

Ich glab der Schorsch hot scho recht, da fehlts einfach a weng an Eiern 

Auf alle Fäll wars schee


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hör ich von unserer gestrigen Ausfahrt nur Ausreden.
> 
> Der ane hat sein China Aufenthalt net vertrogn, der ander hat sei neues Freak nu net im Griff.
> 
> ...



ho also, gel jochen, am freak kanns bergab nie liegen oder


----------



## kubikjch (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ho also, gel jochen, am freak kanns bergab nie liegen oder



garantiert net. 

da lästert aner ständig über mei 140er Pike, aber a weng forn muß ma halt a könna


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2007)

@peter:
Erstens mal schu ohne das zweite "h"  (muss mer aber net verstehn  )
Jo is hald leider a ganzes stück zu euch runter...werd wohl noch bisn frühjoahr wardn müssen bis ich euch mal besuchen komm. Ich foahr eigentlich am liebsten so Sachen wie ihr a, a weng Rumtouren mit schöna Trails, je mehr desto besser. Stimmt scho so arg viel gibts bei uns net, wobei ich scho a paar Stammecken hab wo ich mittlerweile aber auch schon so ziemlich jeden einzelnen Stein kenn, sind aber alles keine technisch oder sonstwie schwierigen Sachen. Ich fahr ja auch erschd seit April dieses Jahr so richtig und hab seit August mei Fully (vorher noch mitm Dreirad  nee Hardtääil). Zum Erkunden gibts hier bei uns noch einiges, bin letztes Wochenend erschd in am Eck rumgfoahrn des ich mir bei Gelegenheit noch a weng genauer oschaua muss  des geht obbä hald ganz schee in die Beine wegen des ständigen auf und ab hier bei uns...aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich liebe es mich einen Anstieg hochzuquälen   
Gibt ja auch a paar ausgeschilderte Strecken, siehe http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php , aber das is alles mit Trailanteil < 10%, also auch net der Megahit


Sven


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ho also, gel jochen, am freak kanns bergab nie liegen oder


Des stimmd wall I bin ja den Absatz mid seim Freak anu nundergfohrn. Hod so draurich gschaud wall sei Fohrer verweicherd hod!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2007)

schmarrn, bis wirklich mit sein hobel gfohrn, schöns radel gelle


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrn, bis wirklich mit sein hobel gfohrn, schöns radel gelle


Wenn ichs der soch!!! Am Rod lichds ned!!! 
Etz müsserd er obber langsam a widder daham sa!?  Der wird doch ned midm Whipi zerscheld sa?

Au weh! Hob grod gsegn daser Online is!! Etz wirds gleich schäppern im Chat!! Au weh Au weh!!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin wieder da. 
Das ist mein Rad danach.





Meine Klamotten danach.




Der Acker danach. Erst bin ich 2 mal die linke Seite zum eingewöhnen gefahren. Ich hab mir mit Steinen einen Anfahrtsweg gelegt da durch den Regen alles so aufgeweicht ist das es mich schon ohne Rad auf den A.... gelegt hat. Siehe oberes Bild.Bin dann nach einigem probieren einmal mehr recht als schlecht gefahren. Sieht man auf den Bildern unten nicht so toll. Habs dann noch mal probiert bin aber immer wieder oben weggerutscht.









Das nächste mal wenn es gefroren hat.
Da es aber doch geklappt hat bin ich heimwärts den Block bei denTreppen an der Burgruine am Moritz gefahren. Da ich den des letzte mal geflogen und nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## kubikjch (6. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So schlimm?
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey ihr habt wohl alle nix zu tun oder was.......ich hock hier auf Arbeit und lach mir eins wenn ich des so durchles. Mei Chef is scho daheim, do konn ma des dann machen. Meine Hausverwalterin(Oma) hat engerufen, da war heut so ein Speditionsmensch mit ner großen Kiste bei mir. Das heißt meine Untertasse(Ufo ST) ist da, und grad heut muss ich wahrscheinlich auch nochn Stündchen dranhängen bevor ich heim kann. So ein Scheiß.......

nen schönen Abend noch ihr Nichtsnutze......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das soll heißen, das mir gestern Bergauf sogar Inge Meysel davongefahren wäre.



Du sollst auch nicht "reiferen Damen" hinterherfahren sondern uns! Oder wie bist Du drauf... 

Was geht am Wochenende? Ich würd am Samstag gern in die Fränkische Trails fahren. Uhrzeit ist mir wurst - sollte halt nicht zuuu spät sein. Sonntag ist GA1 angesagt, weil mir's ähnlich geht wie dem Bernd.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht "reiferen Damen" hinterherfahren sondern uns! Oder wie bist Du drauf...
> 
> Was geht am Wochenende? Ich würd am Samstag gern in die Fränkische Trails fahren. Uhrzeit ist mir wurst - sollte halt nicht zuuu spät sein. Sonntag ist GA1 angesagt, weil mir's ähnlich geht wie dem Bernd.


Samstag bin ich dabei Hühnchen!! Uhrzeit 13:00?


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder da.
> Das ist mein Rad danach.
> 
> Der Acker danach. Erst bin ich 2 mal die linke Seite zum eingewöhnen gefahren. Ich hab mir mit Steinen einen Anfahrtsweg gelegt da durch den Regen alles so aufgeweicht ist das es mich schon ohne Rad auf den A.... gelegt hat. Siehe oberes Bild.Bin dann nach einigem probieren einmal mehr recht als schlecht gefahren. Sieht man auf den Bildern unten nicht so toll. Habs dann noch mal probiert bin aber immer wieder oben weggerutscht.
> ...




ROLAND ROTH!! DU HAST VOLL EINEN AN DER WAFFEL!!!   
DEIN "ANFAHRTSWEG" SCHIEßT den VOGEL AB!! 
AMEN!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht "reiferen Damen" hinterherfahren sondern uns! Oder wie bist Du drauf...
> 
> Was geht am Wochenende? Ich würd am Samstag gern in die Fränkische Trails fahren. Uhrzeit ist mir wurst - sollte halt nicht zuuu spät sein. Sonntag ist GA1 angesagt, weil mir's ähnlich geht wie dem Bernd.



So wie an Bernd gehts dir nicht !! Da du gegen den Bernd eine Rakete am Berg bist. Der Bernd ist gefahren, als wenn er die Rocky Mountains noch am Rad dran hätte, und hinter sich her ziehen müsste.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So wie an Bernd gehts dir nicht !! Da du gegen den Bernd eine Rakete am Berg bist. Der Bernd ist gefahren, als wenn er die Rocky Mountains noch am Rad dran hätte, und hinter sich her ziehen müsste.



Na dann bin ich ja mal froh dass nicht nur ich fürn AlpenX ne riesen Latte Kondition nachzuholen hat..............


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So wie an Bernd gehts dir nicht !! Da du gegen den Bernd eine Rakete am Berg bist. Der Bernd ist gefahren, als wenn er die Rocky Mountains noch am Rad dran hätte, und hinter sich her ziehen müsste.



Das habe ich gern, wenn die "Anfahrtswegbauer" aufsprechen!! 

Was ist jetzt mit morgen? 13:00 war nur ein Vorschlag. Könnte auch früher.
Aber vor 11:00 habe ich keinen Bock!! Sollten halt schauen das wir wenig Strecke machen müssen. Weil auf den Schlammwegen rumzueiern geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack.


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das habe ich gern, wenn die "Anfahrtswegbauer" aufsprechen!!
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit morgen? 13:00 war nur ein Vorschlag. Könnte auch früher.
> Aber vor 11:00 habe ich keinen Bock!! Sollten halt schauen das wir wenig Strecke machen müssen. Weil auf den Schlammwegen rumzueiern geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack.



hey du hirsch , schau mal raus, es pisst wie sau, und morgen hams den gleich müll gemeldet, für a tour bin ich ned zu haben, werd eh kurzfristig endscheiden müssen, wegen wetter. altersheim abfahrt is auch noch offen, gut zum üben


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey du hirsch , schau mal raus, es pisst wie sau, und morgen hams den gleich müll gemeldet, für a tour bin ich ned zu haben, werd eh kurzfristig endscheiden müssen, wegen wetter. altersheim abfahrt is auch noch offen, gut zum üben


Also mein Wetterbericht hat für morgen praktisch trocken gemeldet. Wenn es pisst fahre ich auch nicht. Solange es nur bergauf oder bergab geht ist es ja ganz gut fahrbar. Nur im Flachen wo das Wasser steht wirds halt ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also mein Wetterbericht hat für morgen praktisch trocken gemeldet. Wenn es pisst fahre ich auch nicht. Solange es nur bergauf oder bergab geht ist es ja ganz gut fahrbar. Nur im Flachen wo das Wasser steht wirds halt ätzend.



na wennst bloss steile anstiege willst, fahrn wir mal wieder von tüchersfeld rauf nach gössweinstein, den kreutzweg, weisst scho welchen


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

Wäre auch dafür ein wenig Stecke machen, da wir noch Nachholbedarf an KM haben. Ausserdem ist mein Maxxis Vorderreifen noch nicht da. Und mit diesem Teerschneider hab ich keinen Bock auf den Felsen rumzuhupfen. Wie wäre es mit 12.00 Uhr. Da es um 16.00 Uhr ja wieder dunkel wird.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wäre auch dafür ein wenig Stecke machen, da wir noch Nachholbedarf an KM haben. Ausserdem ist mein Maxxis Vorderreifen noch nicht da. Und mit diesem Teerschneider hab ich keinen Bock auf den Felsen rumzuhupfen. Wie wäre es mit 12.00 Uhr. Da es um 16.00 Uhr ja wieder dunkel wird.




Äh Roland!?!  Mit "wenig" Strecke machen meine ich auch "wenig" Strecke machen. Sonst würde ich schreiben:" Wir sollten aber *ein wenig *Strecke machen". Und wegen Reifen: Nimmst dei Whipi und gut is.
Wir wärsn mit Verbotener und dann nüber zur Kanzel. Wasd scho wo no odder? Des wär ja dann eh nix mid deim neuer Rod!!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na wennst bloss steile anstiege willst, fahrn wir mal wieder von tüchersfeld rauf nach gössweinstein, den kreutzweg, weisst scho welchen



Dich soll der Blitz beim Schei..ßen treffen!!  Willsd mi umbringa odder wos?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ROLAND ROTH!! DU HAST VOLL EINEN AN DER WAFFEL!!!
> DEIN "ANFAHRTSWEG" SCHIEßT den VOGEL AB!!
> AMEN!!



Was hast eigentlich du gegen meinen Anfahrtsweg, ohne die Steine wäre ich nicht mal bis zur Kante gekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Äh Roland!?!  Mit "wenig" Strecke machen meine ich auch "wenig" Strecke machen. Sonst würde ich schreiben:" Wir sollten aber *ein wenig *Strecke machen". Und wegen Reifen: Nimmst dei Whipi und gut is.
> Wir wärsn mit Verbotener und dann nüber zur Kanzel. Wasd scho wo no odder? Des wär ja dann eh nix mid deim neuer Rod!!




Da hab ich mich verlesen. Ich will aber trotzdem ein wenig fahren da wir die Kurzstrecken ja eh immer im Nightride fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich verlesen. Ich will aber trotzdem ein wenig fahren da wir die Kurzstrecken ja eh immer im Nightride fahren.


Naja Leutenbach-Verbotener-Kanzel(Spezialeck)-Kapellentrail-Schlangentrail und zurück übern Reisberg sinn logger zwischen 20 und 30 Km und 800-1000Hm. Wären hald fast keine Waldschlammwege und mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## FO-mega Local (7. Dezember 2007)

guckst du, denn scheiss kannst bei jedem Wetter fahren http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=36


----------



## Axalp (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wäre auch dafür ein wenig Stecke machen, da wir noch Nachholbedarf an KM haben. Ausserdem ist mein Maxxis Vorderreifen noch nicht da. Und mit diesem Teerschneider hab ich keinen Bock auf den Felsen rumzuhupfen. Wie wäre es mit 12.00 Uhr. Da es um 16.00 Uhr ja wieder dunkel wird.



Dann machen wir um 12 Uhr beim Roland oder? Wenn ihr keine Trails haben wollt soll's mir auch recht sein. Gehen wir halt Schotter fressen  
Ich werde bei jedem Wetter fahren. Ich will ja meinen "Hühnchen-Titel" so schnell es geht wieder abgeben!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> guckst du, denn scheiss kannst bei jedem Wetter fahren http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=36


Scheiss is genau richtig!  Die Jungs die die Tour aufgezeichnet haben kannten sich offensichtlich nicht so richtig in der Gegend aus. Schaut aus wie die Spur von einem Pac Man Spiel  Odder worns am end bsoffn??


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann machen wir um 12 Uhr beim Roland oder? Wenn ihr keine Trails haben wollt soll's mir auch recht sein. Gehen wir halt Schotter fressen
> Ich werde bei jedem Wetter fahren. Ich will ja meinen "Hühnchen-Titel" so schnell es geht wieder abgeben!



Gschottert wird do ned viel. Im Tal wird aweng geteert. Und des Spezial-Eck an der Kanzel is wirgli ned ohne. Amol schaua wer baggd. Hobs zwor scho zwamol gschaffd obber des hasd ja ned das etz immer glabbd! 
Also 12:00 Uhr beim Anfahrtswechbauer!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

Also steht der Plan für morgen oder?

@Schoschi: Is des Ufo etz glandet odder ned?


----------



## Axalp (7. Dezember 2007)

Von mir aus schon.

12 Uhr beim Fusion-Züchter!

Lt. Wetterbericht soll's morgen trocken bleiben (zumindest von oben). Also alle wasserscheuen (gell Peter ) haben keine Ausreden.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von mir aus schon.
> 
> 12 Uhr beim Fusion-Züchter!
> 
> Lt. Wetterbericht soll's morgen trocken bleiben (zumindest von oben). Also alle wasserscheuen (gell Peter ) haben keine Ausreden.


Der Bedär hod doch Schnupfn! Der arme Kerl!! 
Do wärd di Kondi a bald im Orsch sa!!!


----------



## macmount (7. Dezember 2007)

hai ihä üblen vädächdichn - wemmä des so ooschaud mussi song 
1. die wäld is ungerächd (muss morng ärbäddn)
2. die fraidsaid is ned gerächd vädaald
3. es schdeed schainbooä di fraidsaid im dirräggdn vähäldnis zä dä menge oon voorrädä (des hasd die mid di maisdn fooärädä ärbän am wengsdn)
reladiiv frusdriärdn gruuss vom wolf
(debrässion brauchd kaane schmailies) in diesem sinne bis nochäd


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Bedär hod doch Schnupfn! Der arme Kerl!!
> Do wärd di Kondi a bald im Orsch sa!!!



ich sag nur inge maisel  und kreutzweg tüchersfeld , und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (7. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Bedär hod doch Schnupfn! Der arme Kerl!!
> Do wärd di Kondi a bald im Orsch sa!!!



Na Prinzessin, dann solltest du aber morgen deine Kondition mal genau da rausholen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

Also um 12.00 Uhr bei mir. Bin jetzt gerade von der Kneipe" am Eck" zurückgekommen. Bin nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem Weg. Beuge mich aber der Mehrheit. Das Problem ist ich weis nicht welches Rad ich nehmen soll !!??


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hai ihä üblen vädächdichn - wemmä des so ooschaud mussi song
> 1. die wäld is ungerächd (muss morng ärbäddn)
> 2. die fraidsaid is ned gerächd vädaald
> 3. es schdeed schainbooä di fraidsaid im dirräggdn vähäldnis zä dä menge oon voorrädä (des hasd die mid di maisdn fooärädä ärbän am wengsdn)
> ...



Komm halt endlich amol widda mid es wead longsom langweilich ohne dich


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also um 12.00 Uhr bei mir. Bin jetzt gerade von der Kneipe" am Eck" zurückgekommen. Bin nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem Weg. Beuge mich aber der Mehrheit. Das Problem ist ich weis nicht welches Rad ich nehmen soll !!??


Wos basdern ned Brinzessin?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hai ihä üblen vädächdichn - wemmä des so ooschaud mussi song
> 1. die wäld is ungerächd (muss morng ärbäddn)
> 2. die fraidsaid is ned gerächd vädaald
> 3. es schdeed schainbooä di fraidsaid im dirräggdn vähäldnis zä dä menge oon voorrädä (des hasd die mid di maisdn fooärädä ärbän am wengsdn)
> ...


Also Wolf , wenni dei Benuzerbrofil onschau und die Räder durchzähl, dann müssersd du eigendlich am meisdn Zeid hom!


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2007)

Tach auch,

komm grad von unserer Weihnachtsfeier zurück. Bin ganz schö oogemogglt, noja, moing werd ich wohl nicht auf Arbeit gehen. Vielleicht bin ich morgen zur Tour dabei, wenn ich da bin bin ich da.....
Mein Ufo ist gelandet, einwandfrei, natürlich nicht der Topzustand wie beschrieben aber doch sehr gut, typisch eBay eben. Hab da echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Erste Testfahrten über die Treppe vor der Haustür waren sehr vielverstprechend. Jetzt bau ich noch dran rum mit sämtlichen Teilen vom Giant und wo ich noch daheim rumliegen hab dann stell ich mal ein Bild rein......echt ein Prügel, bin gespannt auf den Frühling wenns wieder richtig los geht......zu dumm dass ich jetzt erst mal Skifahren gehen muss....


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos basdern ned Brinzessin?



Wär halt gern mol widda a Tour gfoan. Und ned von Spot zu Spot.


----------



## Schoschi (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin ihr Üblichen,

wie ist denn die Tour da heut? Mir ist voll schlecht, viel halt ich heut nicht aus, hab aber scho weng bock auf radeln........sind da viele Berge?.............wenn ich im Moment so an nen Berg denk den ich hoch soll dann wird mir noch schlechter.......


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Wird ne ganz normale "Tour" werden. War gestern auch fort und musste heute schon Kopfschmerztabletten nehmen:kotz: Hat aber den Vorteil das man die Schmerzen in den Beinen auch nicht so schnell merkt(hab ich gelesen).
Soviel ich weis audf den du weist schon wo dann Richtung Kanzel und heimwärts übern Reisberg.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin miteinander,

bin leider net mit dabei, geh zum powershopping nach erlangen.
wünsch euch viel spaß.
geht moin a was?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Moin miteinander,
> 
> bin leider net mit dabei, geh zum powershopping nach erlangen.
> wünsch euch viel spaß.
> geht moin a was?



GA 1?


----------



## kubikjch (8. Dezember 2007)

Meinst jetzt ob ich das Shopping im GA1 Bereich mach?
Wird wohl eher K3 

oder maanst morgen a GA1 Einheit.?
Am besten früh, oder? ca. 2 Std-3 St.d


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt ob ich das Shopping im GA1 Bereich mach?
> Wird wohl eher K3
> 
> oder maanst morgen a GA1 Einheit.?
> Am besten früh, oder? ca. 2 Std-3 St.d



Ja morgen können wir ja unsere Freak`s ein wenig ausführen Frauenhöhle usw. aber alles im kleinen Gang.

p.s. Und vergiss mein Geschenk für Weihnachten nicht.


----------



## kubikjch (8. Dezember 2007)

mit GA1 hab ich eigentlich was auf der Straße gmant


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> mit GA1 hab ich eigentlich was auf der Straße gmant



Auch O.K. aber mitn Freak !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (8. Dezember 2007)

Die Maschiiiiii............


----------



## Axalp (8. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die Maschiiiiii............



Einwandfrei!


----------



## Axalp (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wär halt gern mol widda a Tour gfoan. Und ned von Spot zu Spot.



Bin eigentlich auch dafür durchzufahren.  Der technische Feinschliff kann warten. Kondition hat Prio 1!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die Maschiiiiii............



Do hot de Bäänd scho recht schaut aus als wenn da Bostbot grod obgschdieng wär.


----------



## kubikjch (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auch O.K. aber mitn Freak !



Des is ja wie mitm bulldog auf der Rennstreck rumzuforn.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Heute war das AlpenX Team unterwegs. Mein Freak hat ein Gabelsetup und einen Maxxis Vorderreifen bekommen und es hat heute so richtig schön gefunzt. Aber alles weitere soll der Markus schreiben.

Roland


----------



## Axalp (8. Dezember 2007)

Servus Männers,

heut waren der Bernd, Roland, Schorsch und ich unterwegs.

Zuerst gings mit viel geschnaufe auf den "Ihr wisst schon wo" rauf.  Hat ziemlich gezogen dort oben, deshalb sind wir auch schnell wieder runter, wo eine "eigentlich" popelige Linkskurve sich für alle Nicht-Maxxis-Fahrer zur Schlüsselstelle entwickelte. Den Bernd hat's zuerst gelegt, dann hat er es aber geschafft.






Weiter ging's - nachdem der Schorsch erstmal Müsliriegel für 'ne ganze Kompanie gekauft hat - in Richtung Kanzel zum Knackpunkt der heutigen Tour.
Diesesmal musste der Roland nicht ins Krankenhaus, 



aber ganz gepackt hat er die Stelle -noch- nicht. Wahrscheinlich lag's am "Anfahrtsweg" 



Der Bernd hot's besser g'macht. Schön eigelenkt und 'rum



und dann ab durch die Mitte:




Leider hab ich zu früh abgedrückt, denn der Bernd war so cool, dass er anschließend einen 1a Nose-Wheelie drangehängt hat  

Anschließend ist der Schorsch durch die Stelle - hab aber leider kein Bild davon, sorry.

Als letzter hab ich das Ding geknackt.



Damit sollte allen klar sein, dass ich den Titel "Hünchen" wieder abgelegt hab.

Anschließend ging's wieder auf die Kanzel rauf und über Schlangenpfad und einen geschmeidigen Downhill abwärts. Hierbei sollte erwähnt sein, dass unser lieber Bernd mal wieder Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden gemacht hat. Nasse Wurzeln und Laub sind halt nicht zu unterschätzen. Aber er ist weich gefallen - Matsch sei Dank. 

Dann gings wieder zurück über den -ihr wisst schon wen- in Richtung Leutenbach. Dem Bernd scheint's auf dem Boden so schön zu gefallen, dass er kurz vor Leutenbach auf schlammigen Boden zum 3. Mal diesen geküsst hat. 

24 km / 900 Hm warens am Ende.
Stürze Roland: 0; Stürze Schorsch: 0; Stürze Markus: 0,5; Stürze Bernd: 3

War verdammt lustig heuer.
So, ich verzieh mich auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und bau mir ein paar Glühwein ein. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal, 
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöne Berichtserstattung und Bilder Markus,

du wirst jetzt unser Oberfotograph. Bilder sind wirklich super. War ja auch das beste Wetter heute. Wenn Engel reisen. Endlich mal wieder einige Höhenmeter am Stück. Wenn der AlpenX auch so lustig wird dann sehe ich keine Probleme. Nur der Markus muss am Berg langsamer werden damit wir drei auch nachkommen. Wobei man den Unterschied Freak - Whiplash schon deutlich merkt. Denn ich war nicht der letzte 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
p.s. Markus und Schorsch und denkt daran euren Alkoholkonsum zu trainieren zwecks AlpenX 4 Weizen am Abend sind Pflicht damit der körpereigene Flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder stimmt.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (8. Dezember 2007)

Was soll ich sagen...mal wieder   da ihr heute ja erst später gefahren seid wär das eigentlich ne gute Möglichkeit für mich gewesen mal zu euch zu kommen. Nur rückt ja bekanntlich Weihnachten näher und deshalb war heute Shoppen in Bayreuth angesagt  dafür war ich heut nachmittag hier bei uns über drei Stunden auf Trailsuche unterwegs und bin auch fündig geworden  bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir auch gleich die Abdrücke meiner neuen DMR V8-Pedale ins Schienbein gerammt   

Sven


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen...mal wieder   da ihr heute ja erst später gefahren seid wär das eigentlich ne gute Möglichkeit für mich gewesen mal zu euch zu kommen. Nur rückt ja bekanntlich Weihnachten näher und deshalb war heute Shoppen in Bayreuth angesagt  dafür war ich heut nachmittag hier bei uns über drei Stunden auf Trailsuche unterwegs und bin auch fündig geworden  bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir auch gleich die Abdrücke meiner neuen DMR V8-Pedale ins Schienbein gerammt
> 
> Sven




Plattformpedal = Schienbein Protektor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Plattformpedal = Schienbein Protektor



Stehen sowieso auf der "Must have"-Liste. Werd ich wohl nach der unangenehmen Begegnung der Pedale mit meinem Bein von heute auf dieser Liste etwas nach oben setzen  werd mir die Race Face FR holen


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gut gemacht Markus! 

War echt gut heute. Endlich mal wieder halbwegs passables Wetter.
Die Sturzwertung ging ja heute klar an mich. Dabei ist Abflug Nr.2 beim Downhill von der Kanzel ganz klar mein Favorit!! Erst kam das Hinterrad quer, was ich noch mit einem eleganten Drift  ca. 2 Meter abfangen konnte, und dann kam mitten im Drift ne Querwurzel unters Vorderrad.  Da sich das ganze bei nicht ganz unerheblicher Geschwindigkeit abspielte hab ich mit Arsch und Ellenbogen ne schöne Spur in den Hang gezogen! Zu meiner Rettung muss aber erwähnt werden, das ich heute als einziger alle Stellen gepackt habe!!!! 

Also der Schoschi ist ja echt der Beste!  Kauft eine Großpackung Corny (ungefähr zwanzig Riegel) und als isotonischen Dustlöscher ein Spezi dazu!!
DIE SPINNEN DIE NICOLAI FAHRER!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Stehen sowieso auf der "Must have"-Liste. Werd ich wohl nach der unangenehmen Begegnung der Pedale mit meinem Bein von heute auf dieser Liste etwas nach oben setzen  werd mir die Race Face FR holen



Hab ich jetzt auch. Die FR sind schön breit da ist das ganze Schienbein schön geschützt. Fallen aber lang aus ich hab bei 173 cm die M.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht Markus!
> 
> Zu meiner Rettung muss aber erwähnt werden, das ich heute als einziger alle Stellen gepackt habe!!!!
> D




?? !! ich hab mindestens noch 2 Mann gesehen die auch alles gepackt haben. Der einzige war ich am scharfen Eck ansonsten alles 100%.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2007)

So wir gehen jetzt mal zum Midnightbowlen von 22.00 bis 02.00 Uhr. Welch eine lange Nacht


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ?? !! ich hab mindestens noch 2 Mann gesehen die auch alles gepackt haben. Der einzige war ich am scharfen Eck ansonsten alles 100%.



NAaaaaaa! Die Linkskurvn am Unaussprechlichen homs ausglossn!(Odder hobi mi do deuschd? ) 
Is ja ah wurschd gud wors und glach hommer a. I hob ja bei Abfluch Nr 2 scho underm Fliegn des Lachn oh fanga müssn wall i gwussd hob das im Madsch ned weh dud!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So wir gehen jetzt mal zum Midnightbowlen von 22.00 bis 02.00 Uhr. Welch eine lange Nacht


Welche Funktion hosdn do dabei? Bowlingkugel odder Kegel???


----------



## macmount (8. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also Wolf , wenni dei Benuzerbrofil onschau und die Räder durchzähl, dann müssersd du eigendlich am meisdn Zeid hom!



schau öschd mol auf dai reedä


----------



## macmount (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komm halt endlich amol widda mid es wead longsom langweilich ohne dich



dank dir hase dass du mich aufbaun willsd - obbä kaa dsaid is hald amol ka dsaid
obbä wi hasds so schöö es koo bloos bessä wänn
stäi vädächdich, gruss vom wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (8. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hosdn do dabei? Bowlingkugel odder Kegel???



deä maand beschdimmd bowle dringgn


----------



## schu2000 (8. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt auch. Die FR sind schön breit da ist das ganze Schienbein schön geschützt. Fallen aber lang aus ich hab bei 173 cm die M.



Ah ok. Passen die dann von der Länge her richtig gut oder eher zu lang? Bin knapp 1,80, da würd ich dann M oder L in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hosdn do dabei? Bowlingkugel odder Kegel???



So bin jetzt zurück vom Bowlen. Recht schöner Laden da in Forchheim. Mit Bowle trinken wars leider nichts da ich heut fahren musste und meine Frau mal was trinken durfte. 
@ Jochen im Moment regnet und schneit es ich weis noch nicht ob ich morgen früh Bock habe. Wenn des Wetter so schlecht ist können wir ja Nachtmittag eine kleine Runde bei uns drehen. Oder halt gar net.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Passen die dann von der Länge her richtig gut oder eher zu lang? Bin knapp 1,80, da würd ich dann M oder L in Betracht ziehen...



der Bernd hat die in L und die sind verdammt lang bei deiner Grösse passen dir M locker.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also der Schoschi ist ja echt der Beste!  Kauft eine Großpackung Corny (ungefähr zwanzig Riegel) und als isotonischen Dustlöscher ein Spezi dazu!!
> DIE SPINNEN DIE NICOLAI FAHRER!!



Host scho recht, a paar Weißwürscht und a Weizn wär ma a lieber gween.....


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

na da woren ja wieder 4 unterwegs, vom wetter habt ihr ja glück gehabt, wie warn die wege, recht matschig??
 ich werd mich jetzt mal in die fränksche aufmachen, und neus trails such und  paar fotos davon machen, muss nach einer woche krank, endlich mal an die luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Jo, war gscheit matschich, wie heißts so schön, Ralleydriver do it sideways, hab mich gefühlt wie Walter Röhrl.
Viel Spaß dir heut Peter, und mach net wieder so narrisch.........ich muss jetzt leider leider zum Brunchen oder wie des neumodische Frühstücken jetz heißt............hauts euch nei


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2007)

bai uns siffds - iich geh eds laafm
bis nochäd 
wolf


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na da woren ja wieder 4 unterwegs, vom wetter habt ihr ja glück gehabt, wie warn die wege, recht matschig??
> ich werd mich jetzt mal in die fränksche aufmachen, und neus trails such und  paar fotos davon machen, muss nach einer woche krank, endlich mal an die luft.



Morgen Peter,

willst du heut tatsächlich fahrn??
Also heut ham net amol der Roland und ich richtig Bock.


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Blumen! Wer die Bilder in größerer Auflösung haben will soll sich melden. 

Bin gestern auch Fahrer gewesen, deshalb muss das Weizen-GA1-Training verschoben werden.

Dafür geht's jetzt zum GA1-Training auf die Ebene   Muss leider sein.

Markus


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Morgen Peter,
> 
> willst du heut tatsächlich fahrn??
> Also heut ham net amol der Roland und ich richtig Bock.



ne jochen, zum fohrn bin ich noch ned fit genug, aber zum wandern hats gereicht, und hab a paar super ecken gfunden, werd gleich mal paar bilder reinstellen, muss aber gleich dazu sagen, der erste teil ist technisch leicht, mit ein zwei stellen die aweng schwerer senn, der zweite teil, ist knüppel schwer, hab ihn vor 2 jahren mit friedel mal propiert, hatten aber keine protektoren dabei, und musste bei zwei oder drei stellen den kürzeren ziehen, aber wird die nächste zeit mein projekt sein, des gute daran,durch den geländer kein absturzgefahr
so nun zum ersten teil, der ist technisch einfacher aber immer aweng auf und ab, und paar tragestellen sind auch dabei, natürlich berg auf, des meiste geht so entlang






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
dan kommt amol a stell di man auftragen muss, eigendlich besser zum abfahren testen, aber geht halt amol in die andre richtung





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
so des war der leichte teil, jetzt gehts zum schwerern teil, de ist die einfahrt, ab do gibts ka zurück mer





[/url][/IMG]

so gehts dann weiter, ist in echt aweng steiler des ganze, sieht man auf den bilder nie





[/url][/IMG]

schlüsselstelln hat die abfohrt keine, ist eingendlich gesamt ne schlü. stelle





[/url][/IMG]

na ja gut, a paar stelln senn scho extra mit eigebaut





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

und des ist jetzt die letzte kehre, danach guter auslauf , und des wars scho





[/url][/IMG]
also wenn aner von euch des auf anhieb fährt, zahl ich na beim nächsten mal a brotzeit und a bier, aber nur von der leutenbacher truppe, ned das irgendaner denkt er kann sich auf meiner kosten satt essen.
und wie man sieht, ist der schwere trail auch noch laub frei, als leut, propieren, nur übung macht den meister


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

Na dann sind wir ja mal gespannt.


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2007)

hai beedä - des schaud so aus wi dä meelbeänschdaich - oddä däusch i miich??
sg wolf


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh etz um 13.00 zum Jochen. Frauenhöhle fahren.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wie man sieht, ist der schwere trail auch noch laub frei, als leut, propieren, nur übung macht den meister



Blöd sind bloß die Holzkanten bei solchen Stufen, vor allem bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen. War gestern hier bei uns an einer solchen Treppe, ging zwar grad runter, aber die Kanten sind glatt, als hätt jemand Schmierseife drauf und so hab ich mich dann auch nach der fünften oder sechsten Stufe ungewollterweiße von meinem Fahrrad entfernt und habs dann lieber sein lassen


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Blöd sind bloß die Holzkanten bei solchen Stufen, vor allem bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen. War gestern hier bei uns an einer solchen Treppe, ging zwar grad runter, aber die Kanten sind glatt, als hätt jemand Schmierseife drauf und so hab ich mich dann auch nach der fünften oder sechsten Stufe ungewollterweiße von meinem Fahrrad entfernt und habs dann lieber sein lassen


Alte Weissheit: "Wer bremst verliert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne jochen, zum fohrn bin ich noch ned fit genug, g]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/21062/projekt_045.jpg[/img][/url][/IMG]
> also wenn aner von euch des auf anhieb fährt, zahl ich na beim nächsten mal a brotzeit und a bier, aber nur von der leutenbacher truppe, ned das irgendaner denkt er kann sich auf meiner kosten satt essen.
> und wie man sieht, ist der schwere trail auch noch laub frei, als leut, propieren, nur übung macht den meister


Also Leute! Des lasmer ned auf uns sitzn!! Auf gehts!!! Dem Bedär sei Geldbeutel soll bluten!! A boor Dreppla und a boor Sta!? Do nehmi des Hollandrod von meiner Fraa odder den Ragazza sei Blaue Elise!!!


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

dir sprüchklopfer zahl i sogar 2 bier, die musst dann aber davor trinken


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Wo istn noch des? Schaut sau interessant aus, ist doch direkt im Wiesenttal oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> dir sprüchklopfer zahl i sogar 2 bier, die musst dann aber davor trinken


Die dring I sogar underm fohrn Schnupfn Hans!!


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die dring I sogar underm fohrn Schnupfn Hans!!



wart ab, und wehe du nimmst den haxen runter vom pedal, am besten ich bind na  fest drauf . ich werd ihn nächstes wochend auf jedenfall testen


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die dring I sogar underm fohrn Schnupfn Hans!!



Abber paß auf das net widder nobollerst


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wart ab, und wehe du nimmst den haxen runter vom pedal, am besten ich bind na  fest drauf . ich werd ihn nächstes wochend auf jedenfall testen


Na do bini doch dabei! Nimmsd mi mid?


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

und , frauenhöhle spitzkehre gepackt???


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wo istn noch des? Schaut sau interessant aus, ist doch direkt im Wiesenttal oder?


Des is irgendwo vor der Oswalhöhle, wal auf dem an Bild sigsd im Hindergrund den Muggndorfer Fußbollbloz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Alte Weissheit: "Wer bremst verliert"



 Da braucht mer ober net zu bremsen, reicht scho wenn mer a weng schief auf a Kantn draufkummt, scho verabschiedet sich des Vodärod...do helfn a die dolln Minion nix meä...


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na do bini doch dabei! Nimmsd mi mid?



logisch, wenigstens aner der aweng interessante dinge testen will


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und , frauenhöhle spitzkehre gepackt???



Ja die Spitzkehre ham ma packt sogar zwa mol hinternander.  
Obba die Stufn woan Sauglott mit den Laub drauf.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> logisch, wenigstens aner der aweng interessante dinge testen will



Wos hast do aner mir wern scho an Trubb zambringa.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Muss die Woche mal ausnahmsweise nachts arbeiten, also so ab 13 Uhr könnt ichs da schon mal packen mit Aufstehen, Essen usw.............dann wird der Titel des HÜHNCHENS neu vergeben.............ggg


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

Dann soll der Peter am besten die Brotzeit gleich mitbringa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Pssssst: net dass der Peter uns hört, wir treffen uns schon mal vorher wenn er net dabei ist und üben. Wenn wir dann alle dort sind spielen wir zuerst bissl Angst vor und dann zirkeln wir da locker flockich do nunter................so zumindest der Plan..............


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

ich nehm euch beim wort , da freuich mich drauf


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachtszeitmässig wird der ein oder andere Urlaub haben da können wir dann ja mal wieder unter der Woche die ein oder andere Tour fahren ?  
Mit Glühwein und so ?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Dann soll der Peter am besten die Brotzeit gleich mitbringa



Vorhin noch dera Tour hob ich mich erst amol a Stund noleng müssn so kaputt wori.
20 KM und 540 HM ham mer im Sommer auf an Orschbacken abgsesn.
Obba aufn Friik hob i etz a scho widda 4000 HM ca.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

übertreibs im winter ned roland, warum meinst das ich bei so nen mistwetter keine grosse tour fahr, erstens weil ich kann bock dazu hab  , na schmarrn dei fitness is doch super, mach übern winter aweng mehr technick, und im frühjahr, leg mer mit kontie richtig los, und technick natürlich


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja Ja die liebe Kondition lang braucht ma bis mas hod und wie schnell is Sie widda weg. 
*Es hilft nur eins Scheiss GA eins*:kotz:
Etza freu ich mich erst amol aufn Wochendausflug do kummt die Technik bestimmt net zu kurz.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Welcher Wochenendausflug denn shcon wieder? Wo gehstn hin?


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Welcher Wochenendausflug denn shcon wieder? Wo gehstn hin?



der meint wohl des neue projekt, hoff der weiss das des wochend ersmal rum ist


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Ja die liebe Kondition lang braucht ma bis mas hod und wie schnell is Sie widda weg.
> *Es hilft nur eins Scheiss GA eins*:kotz:
> Etza freu ich mich erst amol aufn Wochendausflug do kummt die Technik bestimmt net zu kurz.



Bin heute 3h GA1 gefahren. Waldautobahn von ER nach Nämberch und zurück. Ich muss sagen: :kotz: Saulangweilig und schwul. Man kommt sich vor wie ein CCler... 

Als Vorbereitung für den AlpenX werde ich hier mitfahren: http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php
Wäre cool, wenn von Euch auch noch jemand dabei wäre.  Könnt's Euch ja überlegen.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also wenn aner von euch des auf anhieb fährt, zahl ich na beim nächsten mal a brotzeit und a bier, aber nur von der leutenbacher truppe, ned das irgendaner denkt er kann sich auf meiner kosten satt essen.
> und wie man sieht, ist der schwere trail auch noch laub frei, als leut, propieren, nur übung macht den meister



Ich kenn die Stell' auch vom wandern. Ich hab's net als sooo wild in Erinnerung, allerdings ist es sau schmal und man läuft gefahr mit dem Lenker im Geländer einzufädeln. 

Was macht Ihr nächsten Samstag/Sonntag? Ich hätt Lust auf a zünftige Brotzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi Markus,

welche Distanz willstn in Hollfeld fahrn?


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> welche Distanz willstn in Hollfeld fahrn?



Ich denke mal 70km sollten schon drin sein.  Ist zwar hart so früh in der Saison, aber für 35km ist mir das Startgeld eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Stell' auch vom wandern. Ich hab's net als sooo wild in Erinnerung, allerdings ist es sau schmal und man läuft gefahr mit dem Lenker im Geländer einzufädeln.
> 
> Was macht Ihr nächsten Samstag/Sonntag? Ich hätt Lust auf a zünftige Brotzeit!



na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie du des fehlerfrei durchfährst


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Welcher Wochenendausflug denn shcon wieder? Wo gehstn hin?



Über wos red ma denn die ganze Zeit ?! Ich will a Bier und a Brotzeit.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke mal 70km sollten schon drin sein.  Ist zwar hart so früh in der Saison, aber für 35km ist mir das Startgeld eigentlich zu schade.



Viel wichtiger mit welchem Rad willst du da fahren. 
Aber net mitn Ransom ! Nimmst do dein Rocky ? Würd mich schon auch mal interessieren und als Vorbereitung auf den AlpenX ist das optimal. Wie oft trainierst denn da in der Woche ?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie du des fehlerfrei durchfährst



Ja Ja die Fehler die sind dafür da um sie zu machen. Man müsste das versetzen schon richtig können dann wäre des schon machbar wenn ich mir des 45 Grad treppenstück so anschau.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2007)

roland , welche gummimischung haben deine minions vielleicht 40 a sr


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Als Vorbereitung für den AlpenX werde ich hier mitfahren: http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php
> Wäre cool, wenn von Euch auch noch jemand dabei wäre.  Könnt's Euch ja überlegen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Da bin ich auch schonmal mitgefahren, wie es das erste mal stattgefunden hat. Bei Regenwetter, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, und danach gabs Huppendorfer Bier..........Das wär eigentlich was für uns.........da können wir den nächsten Anwärter auf den HÜHNCHENTITEL rausfahren................naa, lieber net, das wär ja dann ich...............


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn ma da den Halbmarathon mitfahren dann kommt das der AlpenXform gleich, und das schon im Mai............und das mitm Freerider............ja leckts mi doch om Orsch.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie du des fehlerfrei durchfährst



Ich auch...  

Zumindest versuchen werd ich's. Ich will nieee wieder das Hünchen hier sein!


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger mit welchem Rad willst du da fahren.
> Aber net mitn Ransom ! Nimmst do dein Rocky ? Würd mich schon auch mal interessieren und als Vorbereitung auf den AlpenX ist das optimal. Wie oft trainierst denn da in der Woche ?



Naa, nicht mit dem Ransom. Ich bin ja nicht wahnsinnig  Ich wollt' mir irgendwann eine gebrauchte oder stark reduzierte CC-Schleuder besorgen. Des Rocky ist in Rente. 

Wenn's soweit ist, werd ich 2-3x unter der Woche hier in Erlangen fahren und am WE 1x in der Frankischen/Schwarzwald. Ich will des Ding ja nicht gewinnen, sondern nur "locker" durchfahren und meinen Spass haben.

Was das ganze platzen lassen kann ist die Arbeit. Da muss ich mal schauen wann ich wieder raus muss. Anmelden werd ich mich deswegen erst recht spät.


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2007)

Also interessieren tät mich des schon auch, aber ich müßte mitm Freak fahren, weil mitm Trekkingrad werd des nix sei.
Wenns nur ums ankommen geht, sollte des mitm Freak allerdings möglich sei., oder?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland , welche gummimischung haben deine minions vielleicht 40 a sr



40 er sind im Moment nicht lieferbar. Ich hab 60 er drauf die sind aber voll ausreichend.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also wenn ma da den Halbmarathon mitfahren dann kommt das der AlpenXform gleich, und das schon im Mai............und das mitm Freerider............ja leckts mi doch om Orsch.............



Musst ja nicht gleich mit deim Freerider fahren ein altes CC wirsd schon auftreiben. Ich würd mit meinem Scott fahren MC 40.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also interessieren tät mich des schon auch, aber ich müßte mitm Freak fahren, weil mitm Trekkingrad werd des nix sei.
> Wenns nur ums ankommen geht, sollte des mitm Freak allerdings möglich sei., oder?



Da haben wir ja ein Ziel. Und beim Alpenx wären wir topfit. A Gaudi wäre des auf alle Fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin noch nie bei einem Rennen oder ähnlichem mitgefahren. Das stell ich mir schon spannend vor. Die Adrenalinausschüttung ist bestimmt so gross als wärs ne schlimme Schlüsselstelle.
Wir können uns ja nächste Woche mal darüber unterhalten.


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> der meint wohl des neue projekt, hoff der weiss das des wochend ersmal rum ist



dä roland hod doch jedn dooch wochenend bai sain dschobb - öschd um halba dseena oofanga und um halba aans scho widdä foorrodfooän 
dä wolf


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2007)

Na wenn dann schon mitm Helius, wenn scho denn scho. Damals waren wir unter den letzen 10, da gings nur noch ums Ankommen, war das erste Rennen und die haben nicht mit soviel Leuten gerechnet die sich ncoh am Morgen vor dem Rennen angemeldet haben. Da gabs nicht genug Verpflegung für alle. Bin da im Unterzucker angekommen, war kurz vom Umfallen. Sind damals mir Rucksack, Schutzblechen und so gefahren........das war was................
Adrenalin hast deshalb keins nur weils ein Rennen ist, ist wie ne große Tour die man durchfährt und jeder für sich. Mir sind da als Gruppe gefahren, haben sogar an der Mittelstation 20min Pause gemacht, wir hatten jedenfalls ne Gaudi...........


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Na wenn dann schon mitm Helius, wenn scho denn scho. Damals waren wir unter den letzen 10, da gings nur noch ums Ankommen, war das erste Rennen und die haben nicht mit soviel Leuten gerechnet die sich ncoh am Morgen vor dem Rennen angemeldet haben. Da gabs nicht genug Verpflegung für alle. Bin da im Unterzucker angekommen, war kurz vom Umfallen. Sind damals mir Rucksack, Schutzblechen und so gefahren........das war was................
> Adrenalin hast deshalb keins nur weils ein Rennen ist, ist wie ne große Tour die man durchfährt und jeder für sich. Mir sind da als Gruppe gefahren, haben sogar an der Mittelstation 20min Pause gemacht, wir hatten jedenfalls ne Gaudi...........



Dann mach mer des halt genauso aber ohne 20 min Pause. Wenn du dein Helius nimmst nehm ich halt mein Freak. Aber erster werd ich damit auf jeden Fall nicht ehr letzter.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> dä roland hod doch jedn dooch wochenend bai sain dschobb - öschd um halba dseena oofanga und um halba aans scho widdä foorrodfooän
> dä wolf



Wolfgang dich meld ich auch an dann musst amol a weng trainieren und host ned soviel Zeit a Gschmarr nein Fred zu setzten. 

Du host wenigstens des richtige Rod.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2007)

Foan ma halt als Team und nehmen die grösste Strecke dann gring ma vielleicht an Preis füa die meisten gfoana Kilometer.

des is soviel wie a longa Tagestour beim X.


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wolfgang dich meld ich auch an dann musst amol a weng trainieren und host ned soviel Zeit a Gschmarr nein Fred zu setzten.
> 
> Du host wenigstens des richtige Rod.



hob aichendlich scho übäleechd miidzäfoän - obbä wenn donn wäri des kurzfrisdich endschaidn münn - wall so wis ausschaud hobi näxdes johä a groosa bauschdell - und do is foorodfoän öschd amoll waid wäch  
schdäi fidd, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2007)

Saggra Leud!
Wor ja nu ganzschö wos los. Kum grod ausm Heimkino und hob den neua James Bond mit der Blondn Föhnwelle oglotzt. Wor gorned amol schlechd 

So etz mussi an nu mein Senf dazugebn:
_1. Renna:_ Bini dabei und mid meim Vodec häddi sogor des richdigaa Rod. Obber di Haxn rasier I mer fei ned!! Des sochi euch! 
_2. Neue Projekt:_ Nexd Wochenend wird des Ding geknaggd sochi!!!!  (Wenns ohne groß Versetzn geht! Wos mansdn Bedär?)
_3. Wolf reduzierd next Johr des Rodfohrn:_ Hasd des nu weniger als im Augenblick? Wenn ja dann hasd des ja das dei Räder verkaafst! 
_4. Geht die Woch widder a Nighdridla zum?:_


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Saggra Leud!
> Wor ja nu ganzschö wos los. Kum grod ausm Heimkino und hob den neua James Bond mit der Blondn Föhnwelle oglotzt. Wor gorned amol schlechd
> 
> So etz mussi an nu mein Senf dazugebn:
> ...



A Nightride geht immer ausser am 12.12.2207


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

In Hollfeld ham die aufn 100 Platz nu a 15 -16 Schnitt. 
Vielleicht könna ma bei die Frauen mitfoan. Das i dann Vorletzter werd. Vor aner 80 jährichen die Asthma hot und a Ba gebrochn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In Hollfeld ham die aufn 100 Platz nu a 15 -16 Schnitt.
> Vielleicht könna ma bei die Frauen mitfoan. Das i dann Vorletzter werd. Vor aner 80 jährichen die Asthma hot und a Ba gebrochn.


Wir müssn hald schauer, dasmner den Stard gwinna. Danoch fohr ma alle Nebereinander das kaner mehr vorbei kummd! Und wens doch aner schafd haud nern der Roland als alder Discoschregg anner auf die Waffl!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A Nightride geht immer ausser am 12.12.2207


Also planmner amol den Donnerschdoch ei, wal morgn kon I ned.

Des Projekt: Freifressn und Freisaufn aufn Bedär sei Kosdn wenns gehd auf Samstoch legn wall I am Sundoch zu 95% ka Zeid hob.(Fraa hod Leud zum Essn eiglodn)! Bidde Bidde Bidde!!  Ich will mid. Endlich amol widder wos neues!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

da hab ich wieder was angstellt, mit den projekt, machmer freilich am samstag, aber um die brotzeit mach ich mer ka sorgen, weil ich bin ja ned blöd, und such awos raus was ihr fahren könnt , und bernd, wegen hinterradversetzen, brauchst dir ka sorgen machen, weil die kehren sind teilweise so eng, das mer a des vorderrad versetzen muss, um rumzukomma, und dazu kommt noch, das des hinterad teilweis zwei stufenn höher ist als des vorderrad, und in der position musst dann versetzen  , da is der rest (glatte holzstufen usw) dann bloss noch a nebensach
überleg euch scho mal wie ihr des anfahrt, ohne zu versetzen






[/url][/IMG]
ist die selbe stell, blos abderer blickwinkel





[/url][/IMG]
nochmals die stell, bloss von unten her , damit man aweg des gefälle sieht





[/url][/IMG]
also viel spass beim überlegen.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

@peter: schaut ja nach nem interessanten eck aus  so viel dann zum thema "wer bremst verliert"   bin ich ja mal gespannt ob sich am samstag jemand von euch die goldene brotzeit verdient


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> da hab ich wieder was angstellt, mit den projekt, machmer freilich am samstag, aber um die brotzeit mach ich mer ka sorgen, weil ich bin ja ned blöd, und such awos raus was ihr fahren könnt , und bernd, wegen hinterradversetzen, brauchst dir ka sorgen machen, weil die kehren sind teilweise so eng, das mer a des vorderrad versetzen muss, um rumzukomma, und dazu kommt noch, das des hinterad teilweis zwei stufenn höher ist als des vorderrad, und in der position musst dann versetzen  , da is der rest (glatte holzstufen usw) dann bloss noch a nebensach
> überleg euch scho mal wie ihr des anfahrt, ohne zu versetzen
> 
> 
> ...



Mit foan wern wir die Brotzeit ned holn wenn ich die bilder so anschau. Obba du hast vergessn das mir in der Mehrzahl sinn.  Also nimm dein Piknichkorb mit wennst lebendich widda hamkumma willst.


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> da hab ich wieder was angstellt, mit den projekt, machmer freilich am samstag, aber um die brotzeit mach ich mer ka sorgen, weil ich bin ja ned blöd, und such awos raus was ihr fahren könnt , und bernd, wegen hinterradversetzen, brauchst dir ka sorgen machen, weil die kehren sind teilweise so eng, das mer a des vorderrad versetzen muss, um rumzukomma, und dazu kommt noch, das des hinterad teilweis zwei stufenn höher ist als des vorderrad, und in der position musst dann versetzen  , da is der rest (glatte holzstufen usw) dann bloss noch a nebensach
> überleg euch scho mal wie ihr des anfahrt, ohne zu versetzen
> also viel spass beim überlegen.



Das mit dem Vorderrad versetzen blick ich im Moment nicht. Naja, bin aber auch gerade noch auf Arbeit  

Sieht schon saueng aus, aber auf jeden Fall kann man's mit gutem Gewissen probieren. Schlimmstenfalls landet man auf dem Geländer und wird dann sanft von dem netten Baum "empfangen"  

Sieht schon saueng und sauschwer aus, aber das waren vor einiger Zeit noch fast alle Stellen. Des packen wir schon. Mit oder ohne Brotzeit.


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit foan wern wir die Brotzeit ned holn wenn ich die bilder so anschau. Obba du hast vergessn das mir in der Mehrzahl sinn.  Also nimm dein Piknichkorb mit wennst lebendich widda hamkumma willst.



gel roland, schaut scho nemmer so einfach aus, wie auf den ersten fotos, und du weisst ja selbst, auf bildern ist meist nur die halbe wahrheit zu sehen


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

so , jetzt geh ich zu meiner kellertreppen und du hinterrad versetzen üben


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sieht schon saueng und sauschwer aus, aber das waren vor einiger Zeit noch fast alle Stellen. Des packen wir schon. Mit oder ohne Brotzeit.



Genau so schauts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so , jetzt geh ich zu meiner kellertreppen und du hinterrad versetzen üben


Geh lieber zu deiner Bank und nehm an Gredid für unser Verköstigung auf Schnupfn August!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Genau so schauts aus.


Do werde sein Balma Urlaub storniern könna walleer noch dem ganzn Freibier ka Floggn mehr in der Kassa hod! Do hasds dan: Freeriden auf Rügen!


----------



## Schoschi (10. Dezember 2007)

so schlimm ko des gor net sei, des geh i dir zu Fuß nunter wenns sei muss...............


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> so schlimm ko des gor net sei, des geh i dir zu Fuß nunter wenns sei muss...............


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



geh zu du hirsch, wollst mi heut scho anrufen und paar infos eiholen hä


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do werde sein Balma Urlaub storniern könna walleer noch dem ganzn Freibier ka Floggn mehr in der Kassa hod! Do hasds dan: Freeriden auf Rügen!



pack dei fra und kind ein, und flieg holt mit nach palma, und wennst dann wieder daham bist kannst solche projekte locker fohrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf den Samsdoch bin ich scho gschbannt 
Hoffendlich senn ma 5-6 Mann. 
@schu2000 des wär doch amol die gelechenheid !!
@ragazza    des wär doch amol die gelechendeid !!
@wolfgang  des wär doch amol die gelechenheid !!

Weil a Saugaudi gibts allawall.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf den Samsdoch bin ich scho gschbannt
> Hoffendlich senn ma 5-6 Mann.
> @schu2000 des wär doch amol die gelechenheid !!
> @ragazza    des wär doch amol die gelechendeid !!
> ...



  
Sagt mir a Zeit dann sag ich obs a passenda gelechenheid weä 

Sven


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sagt mir a Zeit dann sag ich obs a passenda gelechenheid weä
> 
> Sven



Ich denk amol so 12a rum in da fränkischn.


----------



## kubikjch (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich maan des war scho gut, das ich mer jetzt die Race Face Protektoren bestellt hab, weil die werma am Samstag brauchn.


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk amol so 12a rum in da fränkischn.



manst do werd wir fertig ,bis es dunkel wird, wenn 5 oder 6 so hirschen propieren, dauert des scho a zeit kann natürlich a sein das bei anschaua scho die hosen voll is,  hoffendlich ned meina


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

hey roland, ziehst do eigendlich dei haifischprotektoren hemt und unterbüchsen an, wer jamol a gelegendheit des zeug zum testen


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

und zum warm werden, könnter ja die stell als anfahrtweg machen 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk amol so 12a rum in da fränkischn.



Also 12a weä ok. Von mir aus a a weng ehä damits net zu spät (dunkel) wiäd. Ober hald net unbedingt voä 10, i muss ja a Stückla foahrn zu euch runtä



kubikjch schrieb:


> Also ich maan des war scho gut, das ich mer jetzt die Race Face Protektoren bestellt hab, weil die werma am Samstag brauchn.



Also wenn ich mir des so übälech solld ich die vielleicht moing gleich bestelln damit meine bis Samsdoch do san...voäsichdshalbä


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

ja, ich glaub 11.00 wär a guta zeit, 
@schu
protektoren, sind fast scho pflicht, für samstag, fallst keine hast, schau halt mal, vielleicht leiht dir jemand welche


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub 11.00 wär a guta zeit,
> @schu
> protektoren, sind fast scho pflicht, für samstag, fallst keine hast, schau halt mal, vielleicht leiht dir jemand welche



11.00: 
ka stress wechä dä brodäggdoän. wolld miä eh welche kaufn, dann hald gleich   die müssten dann donnerstag, spätestens freitag auch da sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. Dezember 2007)

des gute is dass ich Nachtschicht hob und so am Samstoch net ärban muss, jetzd darfs nur net pissen, des wär scho saubleed...........


----------



## kubikjch (10. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 11.00:
> ka stress wechä dä brodäggdoän. wolld miä eh welche kaufn, dann hald gleich   die müssten dann donnerstag, spätestens freitag auch da sein!!



Servus Schu,

also a paar fast neu TSG Protektoren in L/XL kann ich dir anbieten.

Wennst nu Bedarf hast- sag bescheid


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Schu,
> 
> also a paar fast neu TSG Protektoren in L/XL kann ich dir anbieten.
> 
> Wennst nu Bedarf hast- sag bescheid



Danke!! Ich hab mal bei nem günstigen Inet-Shop angefragt ob die die Teile auch wirklich auf Lager haben, wenn ja werden die morgen früh bestellt und sollten dann auf alle Fälle Donnerstag oder Freitag da sein. Ich sag dann nochmal Bescheid, wenn net komm ich gern auf Dei Angebot zurück


----------



## macmount (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf den Samsdoch bin ich scho gschbannt
> Hoffendlich senn ma 5-6 Mann.
> @schu2000 des wär doch amol die gelechenheid !!
> @ragazza    des wär doch amol die gelechendeid !!
> ...



iich hädd bloos am sunndoch dsaid - muss am samsdooch früü main haidskessl buddsn und main brännä aischdelln   - und am nochmiddoch hobbi an därmin weechä maina hüddn - obbä iich hädd näxdes joor aa a brodzaid zä vädiina wenn ihä miä bai main bau hälfd


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2007)

Sach mal?!? Hockt ihr den ganzen Tag hier vor dem Forum??? Da kommt man heim und muss erstmal einen Roman lesen...

Samstag 11Uhr passt. Treffpunkt wo? 
Leutenbach?
Bahnhof Ebs.?
Freibad Rothenbühl?
oder gleich Muggendorf Downtown?


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

treffpkt an alle als PN, aber erst am mittwoch


----------



## Schoschi (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt an alle als PN, aber erst am mittwoch



du alter Geheimagent.......


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> du alter Geheimagent.......



aber ned 007 sonder nur 00


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt an alle als PN, aber erst am mittwoch



Coooool, total geheim und spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf den Samsdoch bin ich scho gschbannt
> Hoffendlich senn ma 5-6 Mann.
> @schu2000 des wär doch amol die gelechenheid !!
> @ragazza    des wär doch amol die gelechendeid !!
> ...



Hallo Ihr Zipfelklatscher

Freili muss ich a amol wieder zu euch in die Fränkische,abe etz im Tiefwinter sind mir einfach die Tage zu kurz für den langen Trip.Fahre jetzt hier in Wug jeden Samstag mit so a paar schnelle Ironmänner,oder sagen mer mal ich versuchs,dei ham ä condi wei ä Viech.Da fahrmer dann scho immer so 40-55 km vollgas,grad es richtige wenn ich dann im Mai mit Euch einen Marathon betreiten mussund des is ja wohl ehrensache,dass ich da dabei bin.Also dann bis nached


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

langer trip nix , ka tour werd gfohrn, technik is angsagt


----------



## ragazza (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> langer trip nix , ka tour werd gfohrn, technik is angsagt



@Peter   ja,aber mit An- und Abreise is halt lang und kalt.Und ich als Mädchen 

@ Bernd : Des wird fei vorm Rennen kontrolliert,obsd dei Haxn rasiert hast,sonst werst ned zuglassen.Ich bring än Rasierer mit,des krieng mer scho


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> manst do werd wir fertig ,bis es dunkel wird, wenn 5 oder 6 so hirschen propieren, dauert des scho a zeit kann natürlich a sein das bei anschaua scho die hosen voll is,  hoffendlich ned meina



Peter ich denk ich brauch so 10 bis 20 mol bis i den richtigen Anfahrtswech hob. Also werd des scho a weng dauern. Die , Die des gleich schaffn könnan sich ja gleich abseiln und a Mos beschtelln. 
Was ich gut finden würde wäre wenn der Sven kommt denn ich möchte mal rauf zu Ihm und er könnte mir als Local Driver mal seine Spots zeigen.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Zipfelklatscher
> 
> Freili muss ich a amol wieder zu euch in die Fränkische,abe etz im Tiefwinter sind mir einfach die Tage zu kurz für den langen Trip.Fahre jetzt hier in Wug jeden Samstag mit so a paar schnelle Ironmänner,oder sagen mer mal ich versuchs,dei ham ä condi wei ä Viech.Da fahrmer dann scho immer so 40-55 km vollgas,grad es richtige wenn ich dann im Mai mit Euch einen Marathon betreiten mussund des is ja wohl ehrensache,dass ich da dabei bin.Also dann bis nached



Hob sei im Mai dabei, ich ded gecha kann so gern verliern wir durch dich.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt an alle als PN, aber erst am mittwoch


ich hob eigentlich morgen scho no zum üben wolln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und zum warm werden, könnter ja die stell als anfahrtweg machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Peta also quer foan wern ma des Ding ned, weil des is scho aua noch lings.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter ich denk ich brauch so 10 bis 20 mol bis i den richtigen Anfahrtswech hob. Also werd des scho a weng dauern. Die , Die des gleich schaffn könnan sich ja gleich abseiln und a Mos beschtelln.



Naja da werd ich wohl dann so lang brauchen bis ichs schaff (wenn überhaupt) des ihr donn scho alla fuäl seid 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ich gut finden würde wäre wenn der Sven kommt denn ich möchte mal rauf zu Ihm und er könnte mir als Local Driver mal seine Spots zeigen.



Auweh...do därf ich obä die nächsdn Wochn fleißich noch a boor Dräils suchen. Sunsd blamiä ich mich ja deham a nuch ohna a boor gschaida Schdelln...obä do könn mer ja am Samsdoch nuchmol drübä blaudä. Im momend schauds scho so aus als ob des klappd!!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2007)

du hast pn


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hast pn



Du Dürke odder was?? Wer had was alder? Weisd du hab isch kongred nix alder! Schiggsd woll nix zu jeden hä? Bas blos auf!! Weisd scho ey! 
Ey Leuda! Vor Samsdag is an de Donnersdad kongred Nighdride gebland ey! Voll krass ey! Aber nix so schbäd, wall der Schnupfen Bedär widder kongred bald ins Bed muss!!  Isse voll di Tussi der Bedär ey!!


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2007)

donnertag geht klar bei mir , wann und wo???? bernd wann kannst beim trffpkt (warscheinlich rolandhaus) sein, und gib aweng gas, ned wie aufm rad ,bloss rumtrama


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Dürke odder was?? Wer had was alder? Weisd du hab isch kongred nix alder! Schiggsd woll nix zu jeden hä? Bas blos auf!! Weisd scho ey!
> Ey Leuda! Vor Samsdag is an de Donnersdad kongred Nighdride gebland ey! Voll krass ey! Aber nix so schbäd, wall der Schnupfen Bedär widder kongred bald ins Bed muss!!  Isse voll di Tussi der Bedär ey!!



Wann kannstn do sei ? 18.00 ?


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann kannstn do sei ? 18.00 ?



Yes!!


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Yes!!



pro minuten verspätung, 1 bier zahlen


----------



## kubikjch (11. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann kannstn do sei ? 18.00 ?



No, ein andermal


----------



## macmount (11. Dezember 2007)

warum suchd ihä immä denn dooch aus wos bai miä ned geed???
DO hobi wein nachdsfaiä vo dä maloche
no donn fill schbass 
dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> warum suchd ihä immä denn dooch aus wos bai miä ned geed???
> DO hobi wein nachdsfaiä vo dä maloche
> no donn fill schbass
> dä wolf


Wolf den Dooch wo du konnsd gibds glabi ned.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> No, ein andermal



Kummst früh widda ned raus


----------



## macmount (11. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf den Dooch wo du konnsd gibds glabi ned.


ich geeb dä zwoä ungänn mol räächd - obbä momendaan is wi vähägsd - endweedä sch... weddä oddä kaa dsaid 
debbrässion brauchd kaane schmailiies
dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (11. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kummst früh widda ned raus



des a, aber ich hab am Freitag numal mündliche Prüfung.


----------



## daniel_ohio (11. Dezember 2007)

moin moin metzi!!! 
hab jetzt entlich mei northshore 
cooler trail den du da gefunden hast wo liegt denn der genau??
geht ihr wieder am samstag bei guten wetter fahrn??
gruß daniel


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> des a, aber ich hab am Freitag numal mündliche Prüfung.



Wos is etzatla wichticher für dei weiteres Lem. A mündlicher Brüfung odda dasd dazelln konnst do bin i a scho amol nundagfoan (odda gfalln).


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2007)

@roland und bernd
falls ich morgen abend um 18.00 uhr noch ned bei euch bin, braucht ihr ned warten, denn ich muss evt nach herzogenaurach zum optiker, meien brille holen falls sie fertig ist, und ich weiss ned wielang des alles dauert. falls ich ned komm, sehen wir uns am freitag roland, und  samstag um 10.15 bei dir bernd


----------



## Schoschi (12. Dezember 2007)

Tach ihr Gewöhnlichen.......

Wird das am Samstag ne reine Technikrunde oder wird auch ne Tour gefahren?

Grüße


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und bernd
> falls ich morgen abend um 18.00 uhr noch ned bei euch bin, braucht ihr ned warten, denn ich muss evt nach herzogenaurach zum optiker, meien brille holen falls sie fertig ist, und ich weiss ned wielang des alles dauert.



Damit Du auch genau siehst, wie wir alle Dein Eck meistern  

Ich wär' dafür auch noch etwas länger zu fahren, falls wir noch können nach der Aktion  
Oswaldhöhle, Quackenschloss, Muschelquelle liegen ja gerade um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Damit Du auch genau siehst, wie wir alle Dein Eck meistern
> 
> Ich wär' dafür auch noch etwas länger zu fahren, falls wir noch können nach der Aktion
> Oswaldhöhle, Quackenschloss, Muschelquelle liegen ja gerade um die Ecke.


Ich liebe dich auch


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

Soooo...die Protektoren sind heute gekommen 







Muss jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Samstag kommen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Soooo...die Protektoren sind heute gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na da werden wir schon ein paar Kratzer reinbekommen!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2007)

@all: Muss leider heute Abend passen. Wird auf Arbeit später.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oswaldhöhle, Quackenschloss, Muschelquelle liegen ja gerade um die Ecke.



Das Quackenschloss, das ist doch dieser Bogen oder, da kann man doch oben drüber fahren oder nicht?
@Peter: Du kennst das bestimmt, mein Onkel hat mir erzählt die sind da früher als Kinder mit den Rädern drüber.....


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2007)

kann heut a ned komma , brille  muss ich holen,  roland morgen um 13.30. wast scho wo nä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das Quackenschloss, das ist doch dieser Bogen oder, da kann man doch oben drüber fahren oder nicht?
> @Peter: Du kennst das bestimmt, mein Onkel hat mir erzählt die sind da früher als Kinder mit den Rädern drüber.....



quackenschl. is des gleich in anschluss von adlerstein, da wo sie letztes jahr wald rodung gemach haben am felsen, oben rum kenn ich keinen weg


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr am samstag a tour fohren wollt, könna mir höchsten  den adlersta mitnehma, dann über rasengitterberg zur oswaldhöhle, dann übern felsblockmeer zur hangkantentrail dann downill runter, und dann, wenn noch welche leben, zum neuen trail


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2007)

Gestern politische Sitzung und ich hob heut a schwer schuftn müssen is ganz gut so


----------



## Axalp (13. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> quackenschl. is des gleich in anschluss von adlerstein, da wo sie letztes jahr wald rodung gemach haben am felsen, oben rum kenn ich keinen weg



Auf dem Weg vom Adlerstein zum Quackenschloss *Click*hat der/die Ragazza seinen/ihren Ragazza gemacht. Danach kommt der nette kleine Sprung bevor man in Richtung Oswaldhöhle weiterfährt.


----------



## Axalp (13. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gestern politische Sitzung...



Diskussion mit der Frau?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Diskussion mit der Frau?



ja so ähnlich denn die waren alle mädchenhaft.
Gibts eigentlich oben vom Quakenschloss keine Abfahrt o. ä.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja so ähnlich denn die waren alle mädchenhaft.
> Gibts eigentlich oben vom Quakenschloss keine Abfahrt o. ä.


Schibsd ja eh widder wennsd verweichersd!!


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm....was werdn jetzerd am Samstag gmacht?? Technik oder Tour + Technik??  Muss mich morgen entsprechend seelisch vorbereiten 

Und nebenbei noch die 2500 vollgemacht


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schibsd ja eh widder wennsd verweichersd!!



Ich freu mi scho drauf wenns di amol auf maul haut. Dann is wenigstens amol a zeit lang a ruh. 
Mir wean scho seäng wenn i graziös mei hinderrod versedz und du za blöd bisd


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm....was werdn jetzerd am Samstag gmacht?? Technik oder Tour + Technik??  Muss mich morgen entsprechend seelisch vorbereiten
> 
> Und nebenbei noch die 2500 vollgemacht



mach mer vor ort aus, selbst wenn mer des was ich vorgeschlagen hab als tour, wirds ned gross als tour senn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer vor ort aus, selbst wenn mer des was ich vorgeschlagen hab als tour, wirds ned gross als tour senn




Hehe, frei nach Rudi Carrell - "Lass Dich überraschen"  wie auch immer, Hauptsache Spaß machts, aber darum mach ich mir keine Gedanken


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm....was werdn jetzerd am Samstag gmacht?? Technik oder Tour + Technik??  Muss mich morgen entsprechend seelisch vorbereiten
> 
> Und nebenbei noch die 2500 vollgemacht


Tortour!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer vor ort aus, selbst wenn mer des was ich vorgeschlagen hab als tour, wirds ned gross als tour senn


Mensch Bedär wos isn des für a Satz? is ja fast so schlim wi dem Wolf sein Zeuch!
I hob gmand du worsd heud beim Obdiger!


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2007)

An alle Minion Fahrer, 

ich brauch auch neue Reifen, die, die ich jetzt drauf habe nehm ich dann fürn AlpenX. Welche soll ich jetzt nehmen, Härtegrad, Größe usw..........


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2007)

kurzer bericht,von heut, wir, roland,bernd , schoschi und ich, waren aweng spielen, saugut und lustig wie immer, und am projekt simmer a gleich no komma , wollten bloss schaua , ob alles schö trocken ist, ist alles trocken, und mein brotzeit, hab ich selbst essen dürfen, zumintest heut, was morgen ist, wird sich raustellen, jochen und markus gehören ja auch zu den leutenbacher trupp 
also nu a paar fotos






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

und nun sieht man, wozu a geländer zu gebrauchen ist, fotos sind orginal, ned gestell





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

a schöns abschiedsbild zum schluss der heutigen tour





[/url][/IMG]

was ich noch sagn muss, ihr seid alle sau gut gfohrn, mach weiter so, 
also bis morgen


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ..... bilder .....




Cooool  aber a weng fies is des scho vo euch, da steh ich ja moin noch schlechter da als so scho.....aber freu mich scho!!

@Schoschi: ich fahr jetzt seit a paar Wochn die Minion, vorne 2,35 Minion F, Drahtreifen, 42aST-Mischung (die weichere mit mehr Grip); hinten 2,35 Minion R, Faltreifen, 60aMP-Mischung (etwas härter, dafür bessere Haltbarkeit); super Grip, rollen ganz ok, ich denk mit denen kommt man überall hin, sowohl hoch als auch runter!! Die bleiben definitiv drauf und kommen auch wieder drauf wenn sie mal runtergefahren sind!!!


Sven


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaab ich spinn, schaut euch mal des schadenfrohe Gsicht vom Roland an...........saugut getroffen.............   So ein geiles Abflugbild sieht man selten......
Der Bernd bewahrt auch in brenzligen Situationen seinen unverwechselbaren Style..............     
@schu: jo thx, werd sowas in der Art auch draufmachen, nur wegen der Breite muss ich nochmal schauen, weiß nicht wie breit das Ding aufbaut, weiß grad ncihtmal die Größe von meinen aktuellen Reifen..........oh mann


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2007)

Des Abflugbild schlag ma fürs Bild des Monats bei mtb-news vor............ich find des so geil............... 
muss immer noch lachen...................
.............hmm, vielleicht sucht er grad auch irgendwas..............


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2007)

Schaut sehr fein aus das Projekt. Ich bin derweil fleissig am Trainieren für den AlpenX. Mittwoch Weihnachtsmarkt, Gestern Weihnachtsfeier und heute Party. 

Man sieht sich - hoffentlich nüchtern - morgen

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2007)

Losts euch ned teuschn vo die Bilder,

der Bernd is heut a Klassn besser gfoan als ich. Und wenn ich des zugeb dann stimmt des. Respekt alder.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich glaab ich spinn, schaut euch mal des schadenfrohe Gsicht vom Roland an...........saugut getroffen.............   So ein geiles Abflugbild sieht man selten......
> Der Bernd bewahrt auch in brenzligen Situationen seinen unverwechselbaren Style..............
> @schu: jo thx, werd sowas in der Art auch draufmachen, nur wegen der Breite muss ich nochmal schauen, weiß nicht wie breit das Ding aufbaut, weiß grad ncihtmal die Größe von meinen aktuellen Reifen..........oh mann



Hey des woa ned Schadenfroh sondern do is ma a Fliegn nein Ach neigflong.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Wolfgang Mehlbeerenweg = ned so cool da wenig Schwierigkeit auch bei Geländer links und gefrorenen Treppen. Ich hoffe wir sehen ich jetzt mal demnächst denn dein Enduro schreit nach Auslauf.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich glaab ich spinn, schaut euch mal des schadenfrohe Gsicht vom Roland an...........saugut getroffen.............   So ein geiles Abflugbild sieht man selten......
> Der Bernd bewahrt auch in brenzligen Situationen seinen unverwechselbaren Style..............
> @schu: jo thx, werd sowas in der Art auch draufmachen, nur wegen der Breite muss ich nochmal schauen, weiß nicht wie breit das Ding aufbaut, weiß grad ncihtmal die Größe von meinen aktuellen Reifen..........oh mann


Roland Roth!! Des Grinsn hod a Nochspiel!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des Abflugbild schlag ma fürs Bild des Monats bei mtb-news vor............ich find des so geil...............
> muss immer noch lachen...................
> .............hmm, vielleicht sucht er grad auch irgendwas..............



Also ich muss leider zugäbn dasi  a Lachn muss!!    Vor allem walls ja wirgli ned gschdelld is!! 
Danke Schoschi fürs Ablichdn!!   I hoff du hosd an gudn Zahnorzd!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Losts euch ned teuschn vo die Bilder,
> 
> der Bernd is heut a Klassn besser gfoan als ich. Und wenn ich des zugeb dann stimmt des. Respekt alder.
> 
> Roland



do host recht, auf die Bilder schaut des echt pillepalle aus....................beim nauflaafm hob ich echt große Aang gmacht............ober wie der Bernd dann do katzenartig sei Roggy nuntergezirkelt hot..........der werd echt a immer besser der Hund...............moing bin ich ja net dabei, stellts wieder a paar Bilder nei, und tuts euch net weh................

ich bin erst am Sonntag nachmittag wieder daheim........

Salve awall............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Losts euch ned teuschn vo die Bilder,
> 
> der Bernd is heut a Klassn besser gfoan als ich. Und wenn ich des zugeb dann stimmt des. Respekt alder.
> 
> Roland


Danke Hase!!


----------



## ragazza (14. Dezember 2007)

Bei diesen Bildern gebe ich mich geschlagen,hoffentlich hat sich niemand verletzt.  
 Die Tage werden bald wieder länger........... Dann geht wieder ein Zug in die Fränkische 

Grüsse an alle von Robert , aus dem Süden der Fränkischen Republik.


----------



## macmount (14. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Wolfgang Mehlbeerenweg = ned so cool da wenig Schwierigkeit auch bei Geländer links und gefrorenen Treppen. Ich hoffe wir sehen ich jetzt mal demnächst denn dein Enduro schreit nach Auslauf.
> 
> Roland



jo saggra - wos dengsd du wos bai mir alläs schraid!! hob ned mol meär dsaid nain vorum dsä schaua  - iä foäd ja maisdns zä södda ungrisdlichn dsaidn wu a normoolä schdärblichä ärbäddn muss - aussädem wädds longsom änsd mid mainä hüddn - muss näxdes yoäh mai haus obraissn und waas nu ned wu mä donn woona - wasd ka woonung füä uns? - 
villaichd wäd ya mol widdä am sunndoch gfoän?
@die üblichn berüchdigdn: saubära laisdung - senn gud woän di bildln - vorallem des midm bännd - ich hob scho gedochd dä bänd hod wos schlächds gässn oddä zävill gsuffn und will di kääfä füddän
schdäi hindän gländä
dä wolf


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @schu: jo thx, werd sowas in der Art auch draufmachen, nur wegen der Breite muss ich nochmal schauen, weiß nicht wie breit das Ding aufbaut, weiß grad ncihtmal die Größe von meinen aktuellen Reifen..........oh mann



also die minion baun relativ schmal, die 2,35er sin deng ich mo in edwo so braad wie dä albert von schwalbe (2,25) wenn ned sogoar nuch aweng schmäler. ich schätz mal fast des die 2,5er minion dann ungfäähr su braad san wie der fat albert. auf meina felgn zumindäst (dt swiss 5.1d)

geh jetzt nei mei bett damit ich moing früh ausgschlofn bin. ham vorhin weihnachtsfeier von der arbeit ghabt hab mich aber schön brav zurückgehalten was den alk angeht, bis auf a glaserl wein  bin moin früh wahrscheinlich noch amoll kurz online, hab euch (bernd & roland) aber vorsichtshalber noch mei handynummer gschickt (peter hat sie auch) falls sich was ändert!!
bis denn dann!!

sven


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An alle Minion Fahrer,
> 
> ich brauch auch neue Reifen, die, die ich jetzt drauf habe nehm ich dann fürn AlpenX. Welche soll ich jetzt nehmen, Härtegrad, Größe usw..........



Am bestn du fährst auf die Felgn dei Nikolaus is ja stabil genuch dann host da des Geld für die Reifn gschboat und mia könnan amol ans dringn.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .ober wie der Bernd dann do katzenartig sei Roggy nuntergezirkelt hot.
> Salve awall............



Schorsch ned katzenartig das woa kotzenartig siehe die 2 Beweisbilder oben


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> jo saggra - wos dengsd du wos bai mir alläs schraid!! hob ned mol meär dsaid nain vorum dsä schaua  - iä foäd ja maisdns zä södda ungrisdlichn dsaidn wu a normoolä schdärblichä ärbäddn muss - aussädem wädds longsom änsd mid mainä hüddn - muss näxdes yoäh mai haus obraissn und waas nu ned wu mä donn woona - wasd ka woonung füä uns? -
> villaichd wäd ya mol widdä am sunndoch gfoän?
> @die üblichn berüchdigdn: saubära laisdung - senn gud woän di bildln - vorallem des midm bännd - ich hob scho gedochd dä bänd hod wos schlächds gässn oddä zävill gsuffn und will di kääfä füddän
> schdäi hindän gländä
> dä wolf



kann des mal aner übersetzen, do bekomm ich ja kopfweh beim versuch des zu lesen


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2007)

also sven, bei uns ist blauer himmel und ca mins 3 grad kalt, d.h alles trocken,scheind a super tag zu werden, da köön mer a kleine tour machen


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also sven, bei uns ist blauer himmel und ca mins 3 grad kalt, d.h alles trocken,scheind a super tag zu werden, da köön mer a kleine tour machen




Ok  ich fahr in den nächsten Minuten los....bis nachher!!!


----------



## macmount (15. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kann des mal aner übersetzen, do bekomm ich ja kopfweh beim versuch des zu lesen



yo mai beedä fränggisch is hald mol nix füä braissn 
extra für dich peter: ich wünsch euch viel spaß heute und den anderen auch viel erfolg - pack schon mal den grossen geldbeutel ein - ich habe gesehen die jungs sind gut drauf  
na dann bis dann 
der wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Säcke, so ein geiles Wetterchen und ich muss Glühwein saufen gehen.........und es soll ja nächste Woche auch super werden...........und das Beste, ich muss ARBEITEN........................:kotz: 
ich krieg grad richtig schlechte Laune..............aber dafür wird eure ja umso besser................wie gesagt, ihr SÄCKE.....................und wenn ihr wiederkommt will ich ein paar Erfolgsgeschichten hören.....................


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

So wieder daheim. War wirklich ne super Runde mit euch, hat mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht!!  ihr fahrt ja scho heftige Sachen, Respekt, meine Grenzen sind hingegegen (noch??) ziemlich niedrig angesiedelt, aber ich lern gern dazu   seid echt a lustichä Haufn, woar jede Menge Lacherei mid euch!! 
Wenn ihr mich ab & zu mal mitnehmen würdet dann komm ich euch auch gern öfter mal besuchen!! Eine Stunde Fahrt is ja doch net sooo weit. Als Technik-Trainingslager is die Frängischä 1A!!! Und ich mach mich mal über die ganzen Wanderwege bei uns um vielleicht noch a paar gute Stellen zu finden!!

so long, happy biking!!

Sven


----------



## kubikjch (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Sven,

klar kannst du jederzeit mit uns fahren. Wennst mit dem Gschmarr klar kommst.


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2007)

hallo, alle wieder daheim, werd jetzt mal  paar fotos laden, sind ganz schöne dabei


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So wieder daheim. War wirklich ne super Runde mit euch, hat mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht!!  ihr fahrt ja scho heftige Sachen, Respekt, meine Grenzen sind hingegegen (noch??) ziemlich niedrig angesiedelt, aber ich lern gern dazu   seid echt a lustichä Haufn, woar jede Menge Lacherei mid euch!!
> Wenn ihr mich ab & zu mal mitnehmen würdet dann komm ich euch auch gern öfter mal besuchen!! Eine Stunde Fahrt is ja doch net sooo weit. Als Technik-Trainingslager is die Frängischä 1A!!! Und ich mach mich mal über die ganzen Wanderwege bei uns um vielleicht noch a paar gute Stellen zu finden!!
> 
> so long, happy biking!!
> ...



Hallo Sven

bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen bei uns. Musst nur sagen wann du kommen willst dann werden wir schon eine schöne Tour zusammenstellen. Heftiger wie heute wird es wohl selten.

p.s. wenn du mit dem Bernd sein Geschmarr nicht zurechtkommst musst du es nur sagen und wir lassen Ihn zuhause. Ist mir eigentlich auch lieber.

Wollt ich noch hinzufügen Hut ab die Treppen und des ganze Zeug hast super gemeistert.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo, alle wieder daheim, werd jetzt mal  paar fotos laden, sind ganz schöne dabei



Peter gib dir mal Mühe damit du soviel wie möglich hochlädst. Müssten ja einige lustige dabei sein.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke, so ein geiles Wetterchen und ich muss Glühwein saufen gehen.........und es soll ja nächste Woche auch super werden...........und das Beste, ich muss ARBEITEN........................:kotz:
> ich krieg grad richtig schlechte Laune..............aber dafür wird eure ja umso besser................wie gesagt, ihr SÄCKE.....................und wenn ihr wiederkommt will ich ein paar Erfolgsgeschichten hören.....................



Hey du Glühein Nosn heut host gfehlt woa saulustich die Monstertour. 9 KM 360 HM und 2,5 Stdn lang. Danoch nein Master auf Unterzaunsboch und numol 2 Std Hochleistung.


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2007)

ja ja roland, hab 12 stck fertig, zu mehr hab ich kann bock auf an bild machst a ganz blödes gesicht, warum eigendlich .
also  mitdabei waren heut bernd,jochen markus,roland,ich, und unser auswertiger gast sven , der sich gut geschlagen hatt






[/url][/IMG]
gefahren sind wir zum adlerstein, hab ich nur ein bild von sven, vom rest sind ja scho genug bilder hier im forum, des ist am berüchtigten ragazza eck





[/url][/IMG]

dann zur oswaldhöhle, ins blockmeer





[/url][/IMG]
weiter zum hangkantentrail, den einige geschaft haben





[/url][/IMG]

im wegverlauf haben manche komische dinge propiert, einer wollte die hunde piss stellung mal aufm rad machen





[/url][/IMG]

und der andere wollte den gesichts grimassenwettbewerb gewinnen





[/url][/IMG]
dann kamen wir zum brotzeittrail, die ich wieder alleine essen musste.





[/url][/IMG]

und an dieser stelle hatten wir alle aweng zu kämpfen, selbst ich, was ich mir danach in der kneipe auch anhören musste





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

dann haber wir noch die blombenzieher treppe gemacht, und sind zum parkplatz zurück





[/url][/IMG]
so des wars mal wieder,
aber halt ich hab des beste bild vergessen, na, na bernd , ich verschon dich ned , so lang du mit der hosen rum fährst.





[/url][/IMG]
die schaut so richtig klasse aus.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter gib dir mal Mühe damit du soviel wie möglich hochlädst. Müssten ja einige lustige dabei sein.
> 
> Roland



wie gesagt, mein Angebot steht, ihr könnt die Bilder auch auf meinen Server hochladen, Speicherplatz hab ich genug. Kann auch einen eigenen Bereich unabhängig von meiner Homepage einrichten, dauert dann aber a weng, muss ich erschd programmieren 


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, mein Angebot steht, ihr könnt die Bilder auch auf meinen Server hochladen, Speicherplatz hab ich genug. Kann auch einen eigenen Bereich unabhängig von meiner Homepage einrichten, dauert dann aber a weng, muss ich erschd programmieren
> 
> 
> Sven



na dann mach amal, lad alles waste hast.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ein Bild hab ich auch noch mit dazuzugeben, mitm Roland. War an der Stelle wo mer den Absatz runterfahren geübt ham, bevor die eigentlichen Trails losgingen:







Viel mehr Bilder hab ich leider net weil danach der Akku meiner Kamera entschlossen hat den Geist aufzugeben


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ein Bild hab ich auch noch mit dazuzugeben, mitm Roland. War an der Stelle wo mer den Absatz runterfahren geübt ham, bevor die eigentlichen Trails losgingen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bild endlich bin ich mal gut getroffen. Perfekter Style.


----------



## kubikjch (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild endlich bin ich mal gut getroffen. Perfekter Style.



Ja, genau, Hosen********r Style


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, genau, Hosen********r Style



Naja an dein Geländer Anhaltstyle komm ich nicht heran. 

Ich hab heute meine Race Face Armprot. und meinen Holzfeller Lenker bekommen. Meinst du wir könnten auch eine kurze Heimrunde drehen wenn das Wetter zu kalt ist. Könnt ich das Zeug gleich testen.


----------



## macmount (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild endlich bin ich mal gut getroffen. Perfekter Style.



subbä bildä ihä s...cke - ich hoff ich koo aa bald widdä mol miid 
@roland: wos hasd do bäfäggdä schdail?? sai froo däsd so a enga hoosn ooghobd hosd, sunsd häddn gands schöö die gloggn glädd  
säärsn dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann kamen wir zum brotzeittrail, die ich wieder alleine essen musste.



  Geiler Name für den neuen Trail!

Los ging's heut bei traumhaftem Winterwetter: Sonnenschein, trocken, aber nicht zu kalt, Boden festgefrohren.

Hier sind die üblichen Verdächtigen:







Nachdem des Freak vom Roland startklar gemacht wurde gings hoch nach Engelhardtsberg



und weiter an's Ragazza Gedächnis Eck.



Über's Quackenschloss und die "Steigung des Schweigens" wie der Jochen gesagt hat, ging's weiter zur Oswaldhöhle




Nach dem Hangkantentrail, wo ich erst mal als einziger heute richtigen Bodenkontakt hatte, kamen wir an den "Brotzeit-Trail"

























Wie man unschwer sehen kann ist das ein 1.Klasse-Spot. Steile Treppen, Spitzkehren, Verblockungen, 
Da ist es keine Schande, wenn man 
verweigert:




oder affenartig am Geländer hängt:




War wirlich klasse heute, Kollegen!!!
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Versuch am Brotzeittrail.

Achja, ich hätte ja fast vergessen noch auf die modische Entgleisung des heutigen Tages zu verweisen:



Der Freeride-Ballerina-Look!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ja roland, hab 12 stck fertig, zu mehr hab ich k
> aber halt ich hab des beste bild vergessen, na, na bernd , ich verschon dich ned , so lang du mit der hosen rum fährst.
> 
> die schaut so richtig klasse aus.



ORSCH!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da ist es keine Schande, wenn man
> verweigert:



Häst lieber a boa Bilder gmacht wie ich bis zu dera Drebbn gfoan bin. Ohne an einzichn Abstiech. Und unden um da Kuafn aufs öschda mol rum. 
Obba des verfluchte Eck wer i scho noch amol schaffn wär doch gelachd wo des andere so gut glabbt hod.

Des is scho a sauschöna Eggn. Nägstes Joa bau ma amol die Glända weg. Do weann einiche dann die Obküazung grodaus nemma.


----------



## macmount (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild endlich bin ich mal gut getroffen. Perfekter Style.



vo dä scheibn- zur baggnbrems


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

@Markus und Peter,

sehr schönes Bilderwerk, man kann sich die Tour nochmal schön durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> vo dä scheibn- zur baggnbrems



Ja Wolfgang vo diea gibts leida ned so vill Blida und ich was zum Deifl ned warum. Ich wüad gean amol widda ans schiessn wensd die Treppaln odda so nundafäast.  
Geh hald amol widda mid. Und such ned noch ana ausred weil heuer weasd ja dei Häusla nimma ofanga. Und die Fämeli wead scho amol 2-3 Stund ohne dich auskumma.


----------



## macmount (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Wolfgang vo diea gibts leida ned so vill Blida und ich was zum Deifl ned warum. Ich wüad gean amol widda ans schiessn wensd die Treppaln odda so nundafäast.
> Geh hald amol widda mid. Und such ned noch ana ausred weil heuer weasd ja dei Häusla nimma ofanga. Und die Fämeli wead scho amol 2-3 Stund ohne dich auskumma.



wär morng früü woäschainlich mol main hailichnschain auffülln (hasd mid mainä glaan nai dä kärng - di hod di schnabbsidee minischdrond zä wänn) - und dänooch villaichd a weng radln - bisd dähamm morng oddä foäds ihä a duuä?? - wivill griggsdn vom loodegeräd - ich schuld dä ja nu 10,49 euronen sowisso - donn dädi des dsoigl bai diä obholln und mai schuldn beglaing


----------



## schu2000 (15. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is scho a sauschöna Eggn. Nägstes Joa bau ma amol die Glända weg. Do weann einiche dann die Obküazung grodaus nemma.



   Also miä is scho midm Geländä o a boar schdelln die bumbn ganz schö ganga!! obbä ohna?? do konn mer ja gleich undn a sani und noodoarzd hieschdelln!! und woahrscheinli gleich nuch den beschdaddä orufn 



RolandMC schrieb:


> @Markus und Peter,
> 
> sehr schönes Bilderwerk, man kann sich die Tour nochmal schön durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



Da schließ ich mich an, super Bilddoku der Tour!!
Nochmal Danke an alle, seid echt a super Truppn, macht an Riesenspaß mit euch zu foähn!!


Sven


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Geiler Name für den neuen Trail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleicher Kommentar wie beim Peter!!    Siehe oben


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bei diesen Bildern gebe ich mich geschlagen,hoffentlich hat sich niemand verletzt.
> Die Tage werden bald wieder länger........... Dann geht wieder ein Zug in die Fränkische
> 
> Grüsse an alle von Robert , aus dem Süden der Fränkischen Republik.



Servus Robert,

gestern war der Sven mit seinem Cycletech dabei. Das ist doch das gleiche das du dir kaufen willst ? 140mm vorne und 135 hinten. 
Schönes Rad und schön geländetauglich. Damit kannst du das nächste mal bei uns schön Trails surfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Robert,
> 
> gestern war der Sven mit seinem Cycletech dabei. Das ist doch das gleiche das du dir kaufen willst ? 140mm vorne und 135 hinten.
> Schönes Rad und schön geländetauglich. Damit kannst du das nächste mal bei uns schön Trails surfen.




Nee Robert hat glaub ich entweder das neue Opium 6 kaufen (150mm h./140mm v.) oder das Opium 7 (170/160) im Visier. Dürften beide a wengla besser laufen als meines


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

na ihr hattet ja ne Gaudi, bin scho weng neidisch........echt goile Bilder.........hoff nur das nächstes Wochenende trotz Weihnachtstamtam was zammgeht........


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und an dieser stelle hatten wir alle aweng zu kämpfen, selbst ich, was ich mir danach in der kneipe auch anhören musste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Lieblingseck, da hab ich vorgestern meine ganzen akrobatischen Verrenkungskünste an den Tag gelegt bis ichs gepackt habe, den anderen ists schon langweilig geworden.......man konnts in den Augen lesen: "Jetzt geht der nochmal nauf, wird doch eh nix, ich hab doch nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit....."     ..............


----------



## kubikjch (16. Dezember 2007)

Servus Schoschi,

das Eck hat mir auch net gelegen, habs dann irgendwann sein lassen.

War heute mitm Roland am Holy Mountain, da gabs noch ne Ecke die der Roland noch klären mußte.
Dabei haben wir gleich noch eine andere Schlüsselstelle entdeckt, die es als nächstes zu meistern gilt.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gleicher Kommentar wie beim Peter!!    Siehe oben



Hey Bernd,
lass dich net ärgern, den Style geben immer nur die Könner an, würde der Simmons´Wade mit Strampler fahren dann würdens alle Andern auch machen...........naja, ich trotzdem net, weil des schaut ma dann doch, na wie soll ich sagen, einfach zu   ()/+**~~/$/**&&)/)   aus.................


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2007)

hallo
 wir waren heut aweng wandern, und haben uns mal ein altes projekt von mir angeschaut, und fotos davon gemacht, muss aber gleich dazusagen, ist einiges schwerer und auch gefährlicher als das letzte  aber so wie ich euch kenne, werdet ihr es irgendwann mal testen wollen, nur ist der weg meist feucht, dann auch unfahrbar, momentan ist er trockengefroren, nur aweng laub ist drinn. ich werd mal die fotos laden
am anfang gehts ne leicht treppe runter, wird kein proplem für euch sein





[/url][/IMG]
dann kommt nochmal atreppel, aweng steiler, des proplem hierbei ist , die rechtskurve zu erwischen, hab leider kein bild davon.
 weiter kommt dan die eigendliche schlüsselstelle, sieht auf den bildern wie immer ziemlich leicht aus, aber roland kanns bestätigen, ist alles andere als leicht





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
 so geht der wegverlauf dann weiter, also kein geradeausfahren möglich





[/url][/IMG]
weiter unten gehts mit sonen wegabschnitt weiter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

danna kommt eine kleine brücke, die eigendlich kein grosses proplem darstellt, auss er man hat etwas höhenangst





[/url][/IMG]
breit genug ist der weg ja, aber es geht scho recht ganz schö runter





[/url][/IMG]

ich hab die fotos von unten her gemacht, das mann ungefähr die höhe oder besser gesagt die tiefe der schlucht sieht





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

danach komm noch ne natursteintreppe, und des wars dann auch schon





[/url][/IMG]

 also wenns mal wieder spannend werden soll,ich hab scho noch a paar ecken für euch


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo
> wir waren heut aweng wandern, und haben uns mal ein altes projekt von mir angeschaut, und fotos davon gemacht, muss aber gleich dazusagen, ist einiges schwerer und auch gefährlicher als das letzte  aber so wie ich euch kenne, werdet ihr es irgendwann mal testen wollen, nur ist der weg meist feucht, dann auch unfahrbar, momentan ist er trockengefroren, nur aweng laub ist drinn. ich werd mal die fotos laden
> am anfang gehts ne leicht treppe runter, wird kein proplem für euch sein
> 
> ...



Des ist halt wieder so ein Eck nachdem wir dann hungrig heimgehen müssen. Die zwei Treppen und die Brücke ist kein Problem (wenn man nicht runterschaut) aber das Seilstück ist verdammt knifflig zu fahren. 

War heute mitn Jochen am Wa..... und hab die Abfahrt vom oberen Geländer Richtung K ehrenbach gefahren (Peter weist schon wo links der Weg vom Geländer da war noch eine Stelle offen. Danach noch einen Block gefahren. Nachdem wir wieder hinaufgeschoben haben bin ich mal einen Weg gefahren den ich noch vor einem halben Jahr als unfahrbar angesehen habe. Ist ne schöne Aufgabe den ohne absteigen zu schaffen. Das wird die erste Zeit auch ein Hungertrail für uns bleiben nicht lang aber schön technisch.


----------



## macmount (16. Dezember 2007)

hallo roland wollte dich eigentlich heute mal besuchen s.auchhttp://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4307328&postcount=2549
mal schaun wies klappt mit dem link 
aber da du ja schon wieder midm jochn in geheimer mission unterwegs warst - bin ich hald a bisserl laufm ganga. villaichd geed ja am sunndooch amol widdä wos - am samsdooch is bai miä momendan besch... mid dä dsaid. 
villaichd ko i näxda wochn mol des loodegerääd holln - dässi denn aggu mol voll griich.
an schönn sunndooch nu
dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2007)

@roland. muss mir mal zeigen, vielleicht beim nächsten nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo
> wir waren heut aweng wandern, und haben uns mal ein altes projekt von mir angeschaut, und fotos davon gemacht, muss aber gleich dazusagen, ist einiges schwerer und auch gefährlicher als das letzte  aber so wie ich euch kenne, werdet ihr es irgendwann mal testen wollen, nur ist der weg meist feucht, dann auch unfahrbar, momentan ist er trockengefroren, nur aweng laub ist drinn. ich werd mal die fotos laden
> am anfang gehts ne leicht treppe runter, wird kein proplem für euch sein
> 
> ...



schaud ganz schöö knifflich aus  - wu issn des peter


----------



## Schoschi (16. Dezember 2007)

Jo Peter, schreib mal als PN wo des ist, desmal übe ich mal vorher, dann kannst schaun wost bleibst.......


----------



## Axalp (16. Dezember 2007)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind neue "Baustellen" zu eröffnen will ich das nicht vorenthalten.
"Location": Von der Burg in Gößweinstein hinunter zur Stempfermühle. Ich dachte es sei eine geschmeidige Treppen-Abfahrt, aber ich habe mich geirrt.

Es geht los mit einigen Beton-Treppen - eigentlich nichts großes, außer dass man direkt nach 6-7 Stufen mit voller Geschwindigkeit um 90° nach links muss (hab leider kein Foto davon)
Dann geht's durch einen kleinen Tunnel:



Und jetzt kommt eine Treppe, die wahrscheinlich auch für die Vertrider eine harte Nuss ist: sausteil, glitschig und man hat keinen Platz zum Versetzen.
Von oben:



Von unten:



Dann kommt eine interessante fahrbare Treppe, bei der man wieder schon auf der Treppe einlenken muss. Nachdem ich gestern schon dem Jochen in die Arme gefallen bin wollt ich's nicht versuchen, aber mit Hilfstellung/Sicherung könnte es gehen:




War heute auch noch mal an der Treppe in Burggailenreuth (absolut kein Thema) und an der Ruine Neideck (ebenso "erledigt" das Thema).

Man merkt also, dass es vorwärts geht!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo roland wollte dich eigentlich heute mal besuchen s.auchhttp://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4307328&postcount=2549
> mal schaun wies klappt mit dem link
> aber da du ja schon wieder midm jochn in geheimer mission unterwegs warst - bin ich hald a bisserl laufm ganga. villaichd geed ja am sunndooch amol widdä wos - am samsdooch is bai miä momendan besch... mid dä dsaid.
> villaichd ko i näxda wochn mol des loodegerääd holln - dässi denn aggu mol voll griich.
> ...



Wolfgang link lässt sich leider nicht öffnen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ja doch noch einige schöne Stellen die mir das Wasser in die Augen treiben.

Hey Markus übst du heimlich unheimlich oder was !!!! 

*Hoffentlich ist das Geländer stabil ich sehe da schon einige drauf liegen*


----------



## ragazza (16. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Robert,
> 
> gestern war der Sven mit seinem Cycletech dabei. Das ist doch das gleiche das du dir kaufen willst ? 140mm vorne und 135 hinten.
> Schönes Rad und schön geländetauglich. Damit kannst du das nächste mal bei uns schön Trails surfen.



Ja ,wenn dann das Opium 6,aber als Rahmenset.mit 150h und 140vorn,am besten unter 12kg,dann geht auch was beim Strecke machen.Da sind aber vorher noch ein paar Problemchen,Roland du kriegst ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind neue "Baustellen" zu eröffnen will ich das nicht vorenthalten.
> "Location": Von der Burg in Gößweinstein hinunter zur Stempfermühle. Ich dachte es sei eine geschmeidige Treppen-Abfahrt, aber ich habe mich geirrt.
> 
> Es geht los mit einigen Beton-Treppen - eigentlich nichts großes, außer dass man direkt nach 6-7 Stufen mit voller Geschwindigkeit um 90° nach links muss (hab leider kein Foto davon)
> ...



Alle heut scho widder gübd odder wos?? Clearungen welche unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit stadtfinden sind nichtig!! 
D.h. Burggailenreuth und Neideck immernoch offen!!!!! 

Des Dreppen ding schaud echt übel aus!  Do sochi lieber amol ned: "Des gehd scho!!" Wal sonsd mussi widder als Erschder nunder!  Des soll ruich a anderer brobieren. Des schaud nämli so Steil aus, das mer des nimmer derbremst und direggd mid Schwung im Gländer landed.  Vor allem wals ja auf Bilder normalerweis immer ned so wild ausschaud.

Dem Bedär seinns ins a ned ohne. Drebbn und Brüggn is ja in Ordnung obber in die verbloggde Schluchd wenns die neibrelld duds mani a weh! 

Nichdsdesdodroz:
1der Weihnachtsfeierdoch : Bedär Drail!
2der Weihnachsdfeierdoch: (Wer nu übrich is) Markus sei neua Drebbn!
2der Weihnachsdfeierdoch (Obends): Blaue Augn von der Fraa!!


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Alle heut scho widder gübd odder wos?? Clearungen welche unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit stadtfinden sind nichtig!!
> D.h. Burggailenreuth und Neideck immernoch offen!!!!!
> 
> Des Dreppen ding schaud echt übel aus!  Do sochi lieber amol ned: "Des gehd scho!!" Wal sonsd mussi widder als Erschder nunder!  Des soll ruich a anderer brobieren. Des schaud nämli so Steil aus, das mer des nimmer derbremst und direggd mid Schwung im Gländer landed.  Vor allem wals ja auf Bilder normalerweis immer ned so wild ausschaud.
> ...



  
ich nehm dich beim wort, den markus sei projekt müss mer uns bald amol anschaua, da fohren mer mitn auto no, hagen des ding ab, und fohrn gleich zu mein neua teil  , aber an sylvester legn mer dann all in an zimmer , aber in der klinik


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts denn die nächsta Wochn aus wecha Nightride ?
Ich hätt die ganz Wochn Zeit ob 5a odda 6a is egol.


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind neue "Baustellen" zu eröffnen will ich das nicht vorenthalten.
> "Location": Von der Burg in Gößweinstein hinunter zur Stempfermühle. Ich dachte es sei eine geschmeidige Treppen-Abfahrt, aber ich habe mich geirrt.
> 
> Es geht los mit einigen Beton-Treppen - eigentlich nichts großes, außer dass man direkt nach 6-7 Stufen mit voller Geschwindigkeit um 90° nach links muss (hab leider kein Foto davon)
> ...




mensch markus, häst was gsogt, dann were ich mitgfohrn, den treppentrail kenn ich gar ned, müüs mer demnächst mal testen


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn die nächsta Wochn aus wecha Nightride ?
> Ich hätt die ganz Wochn Zeit ob 5a odda 6a is egol.



dienstag wäre bei mir gut, wenn bernd mirfährt 6.oo und wenn ned dann 17.oo. wo, mach mer noch aus.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ja ,wenn dann das Opium 6,aber als Rahmenset.mit 150h und 140vorn,am besten unter 12kg,dann geht auch was beim Strecke machen.Da sind aber vorher noch ein paar Problemchen,Roland du kriegst ne PN



Unter 12kg??  Mei aldes Cannondale-Hardtail hod ja scho irgendwas um die 12kg. Da musst aber scho ziemlich leichte Teile verbauen würd ich vermuten. Und ob darunter dann net die Stabilität a weng leidet...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch markus, häst was gsogt, dann were ich mitgfohrn, den treppentrail kenn ich gar ned, müüs mer demnächst mal testen



*WWAAASSS der Peter kennt einen Trail nicht !!!???*

Dein Gottheit ähnlicher Status bekommt langsam Risse. Erst kommst du am Wochenende eine Kehre nicht zum ersten mal rum und jetzt das !!
Was sollen wir von dir denken. 

ich weis nicht, ich weis nicht.


----------



## kubikjch (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> dienstag wäre bei mir gut, wenn bernd mirfährt 6.oo und wenn ned dann 17.oo. wo, mach mer noch aus.



Hey, ich bin fei a nu da.

bis 6 geht grod so, ich denk ich wär dabei


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin fei a nu da.
> 
> bis 6 geht grod so, ich denk ich wär dabei



ja so a Wunder !! des is ja eh die letzte Wochn heuer wosd erwan musst oda ? Do konnst ruich a weng era ham.
Weil desdo mehra mir nochds im Wold senn desdo wenicher Angst müss ma hom. Vor Gschbensta und so Zeuch.


----------



## macmount (16. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wolfgang link lässt sich leider nicht öffnen.



kaa problem sch.. auf den lingk - schau hald ainfoch post 2549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> wär morng früü woäschainlich mol main hailichnschain auffülln (hasd mid mainä glaan nai dä kärng - di hod di schnabbsidee minischdrond zä wänn) - und dänooch villaichd a weng radln - bisd dähamm morng oddä foäds ihä a duuä?? - wivill griggsdn vom loodegeräd - ich schuld dä ja nu 10,49 euronen sowisso - donn dädi des dsoigl bai diä obholln und mai schuldn beglaing



Müss ma halt so amol aussmachn. Wie wärsn am Diensdoch zum Nightride ??


----------



## macmount (16. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Müss ma halt so amol aussmachn. Wie wärsn am Diensdoch zum Nightride ??



wenn donn öschd ob 1800 - obbä ich waas noch ned ob do ned dä - häusläs väkaafä kumma will - mol sääng
hosd du nu schdeggä vom kaabl auf denn aggu?
schdäi ganz, dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (16. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Unter 12kg??  Mei aldes Cannondale-Hardtail hod ja scho irgendwas um die 12kg. Da musst aber scho ziemlich leichte Teile verbauen würd ich vermuten. Und ob darunter dann net die Stabilität a weng leidet...



Hallo Sven,könnts recht haben,aber so zwölferhalb etwa sind technisch auch mit Sicherheitsreserven machbar.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo
> ]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/21143/ne_way_090.jpg[/img][/url][/IMG]
> 
> ich hab die fotos von unten her gemacht, das mann ungefähr die höhe oder besser gesagt die tiefe der schlucht sieht
> ...


Häsd doch eingli dei Fraa amol nunderschubsn könna das mer wissn ob mer an Abfluch überlebd!!     

(Sorry Martina aber ich habs mir nicht verkneifen können ! hi HI Hi!)


----------



## kubikjch (16. Dezember 2007)

Na ja, wenigstens sieht die landung weich aus mit dem ganzen moos.


----------



## Axalp (16. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Alle heut scho widder gübd odder wos?? Clearungen welche unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit stadtfinden sind nichtig!!
> D.h. Burggailenreuth und Neideck immernoch offen!!!!!
> 
> Des Dreppen ding schaud echt übel aus!  Do sochi lieber amol ned: "Des gehd scho!!" Wal sonsd mussi widder als Erschder nunder!  Des soll ruich a anderer brobieren. Des schaud nämli so Steil aus, das mer des nimmer derbremst und direggd mid Schwung im Gländer landed.  Vor allem wals ja auf Bilder normalerweis immer ned so wild ausschaud.
> ...



Ich hab ja nur 'drauf gewartet, dass einer meckert weil ich ohne Zeugen gefahren bin  

Also ich schätz die Holztreppen als unfahrbar ein, weil zu steil und kein Auslauf. Der Rest des Trails ist aber recht nett. Macht vor allem auch landschaftlich was her - und das gehört ja auch dazu.

Ich freu mich auf Peter's neue Stelle, allerdings wird die bis zum nächsten Jahr warten müssen, weil ich erst am 08.01 wieder in Franggen bin. Davor wird mal wieder der Schwarzwald unsicher gemacht und mit schlechtem Bier fleissig trainiert


----------



## Axalp (16. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch markus, häst was gsogt, dann were ich mitgfohrn, den treppentrail kenn ich gar ned, müüs mer demnächst mal testen



Sorry Peter, ich hatte heut eigentlich nicht vor groß Trails zu fahren. War eigentlich auf einer GA1-Runde (GÄHN-A1) unterwegs und hab mir da nur die Rosinen rausgepickt. 

Ich schmeiss mich jetzt ins Nest und werd wahrscheinlich nur von *****Trails träumen. Hoffentlich gibt's keine Sauerei.....


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Dezember 2007)

Sag mal Jochen! Hattest du eigentlich schlecht gefrühstückt????  :kotz: 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sag mal Jochen! Hattest du eigentlich schlecht gefrühstückt????  :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sag mal Jochen! Hattest du eigentlich schlecht gefrühstückt????  :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefrühstückt hab ich gar nix, aber ich hab unten so nen Rockyfahrer im Ballerina Outfit stehen sehen, da wurde es mir etwas übel.


----------



## Schoschi (17. Dezember 2007)

> Gefrühstückt hab ich gar nix, aber ich hab unten so nen Rockyfahrer im Ballerina Outfit stehen sehen, da wurde es mir etwas übel.



Hehe, der war gut...................
Na die Projekte wern ja immer besser, ober die Axalptreppm, also die ist glaub ich wirklich sausteil, ich würd mal sagen, wers als erstes schafft kriegt vom Peter a Brotzeit........der muss uns schließlich weng bei Laune halten.........so als großer Häuptling........... 
Im Frühling wern ma dann nimmer wissen wo ma fahren sollen, keine Herausforderung mehr, dann geh ma zum Flugschein über.........


----------



## schu2000 (17. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Gefrühstückt hab ich gar nix, aber ich hab unten so nen Rockyfahrer im Ballerina Outfit stehen sehen, da wurde es mir etwas übel.



   



Schoschi schrieb:


> Im Frühling wern ma dann nimmer wissen wo ma fahren sollen, keine Herausforderung mehr, dann geh ma zum Flugschein über.........



Oder dann müsst ihr hald immer nach Innsbruck zu den Vertriders


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> Gefrühstückt hab ich gar nix, aber ich hab unten so nen Rockyfahrer im Ballerina Outfit stehen sehen, da wurde es mir etwas übel.


Du wersd der dachd hom:" Mensch die Ballerina is rum kumma und ich daz immer nei dem Gländer Des is ja zum Kotzn!"


----------



## kubikjch (17. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du wersd der dachd hom:" Mensch die Ballerina is rum kumma und ich daz immer nei dem Gländer Des is ja zum Kotzn!"



ja, das könnt es auch gewesen sein 

Trotzdem: kaaf der mal a gscheite Hosn, Schwuchtel


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ja, das könnt es auch gewesen sein
> 
> Trotzdem: kaaf der mal a gscheite Hosn, Schwuchtel



Und du an Kotzbeudel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut...................
> Na die Projekte wern ja immer besser, ober die Axalptreppm, also die ist glaub ich wirklich sausteil, ich würd mal sagen, wers als erstes schafft kriegt vom Peter a Brotzeit........der muss uns schließlich weng bei Laune halten.........so als großer Häuptling...........
> Im Frühling wern ma dann nimmer wissen wo ma fahren sollen, keine Herausforderung mehr, dann geh ma zum Flugschein über.........



ersten ,mei brotzeit habt ihr verpasst, und zweitens hab ich ned den treppentrail rausgeguckt, sondern der markus, und drittens, zohlst du die nächste brotzeit, wegen trailbefahrungsverweigerung am samstag


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2007)

Nach langer und schwerer Arbeit komm ich nach Hause. Bin total fertig und was sehe ich.

Hab ihr an ganzn Doch nix zu du als mid so an Gschmarr des WWW vollzustopfn.

Na, Na bei euch wunder i mi üba go nix mea.

Moing uma Sexa bei mir weil der Jochn konn ned era weila früh ned ausn Bed kummt . A verbodana Rundn odda ?? Nix longs bidde muss die nächda Zeid middn Whippi foan.


----------



## schu2000 (17. Dezember 2007)

@roland: wie gehtsn dem dämpfer vom freak überhaupt?? musst evtl. deswegen mitm whipi foahrn??  woar scho gut des ich mei "liftpumpn" debai ghobt hab gelle??


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach langer und schwerer Arbeit komm ich nach Hause. Bin total fertig und was sehe ich.
> 
> Hab ihr an ganzn Doch nix zu du als mid so an Gschmarr des WWW vollzustopfn.
> 
> ...



um 6.00 bei dir roland, der bernd kommt a mit, mit die blitzfelgen hoffendlich hat er ned wieder sei tolle hosen an obwohl ,ist eh dunkel


----------



## kubikjch (17. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich bis viertel nach sechs nicht dabei, fahrt ohne mich. bin morgen in herzogenaurach, hob i ganz vergessen
aber ich schau, das klappt


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @roland: wie gehtsn dem dämpfer vom freak überhaupt?? musst evtl. deswegen mitm whipi foahrn??  woar scho gut des ich mei "liftpumpn" debai ghobt hab gelle??



Nach meiner Reparatur hot`s gleich die ganze Luft naus kaut. Gewinde hob ich a gleich obdreht. Auf Deutsch der Dämpfer muss zum Service.

Aber Gott sei Dank ein Whippi in greifbarer Nähe.

@ Sven ohne deine Dämpferpumpe wäre der tag gelaufen. Zu tief sitzen is a ned schö.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wenn ich bis viertel nach sechs nicht dabei, fahrt ohne mich. bin morgen in herzogenaurach, hob i ganz vergessen
> aber ich schau, das klappt



Hey Master Kubik des is widda dibisch. Ich delefonier morng  noch amol mid dir abbo wenn der Bern büngtlich is wenn mas erah baggn.
Das du immer den Job vorzieng musst.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> um 6.00 bei dir roland, der bernd kommt a mit, mit die blitzfelgen hoffendlich hat er ned wieder sei tolle hosen an obwohl ,ist eh dunkel



ich denk amol dass er dann Blitzschnell drunten liegen wird. Und im Gegensatz zu meine sind sie auch recht schwer. Aber das ist er ja auch.

Roland 

Schlaf gut Berndilein ich hab dich lieb.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2007)

So Leut!
Des Christkind wor heud scho do! 
Mei Schätzla hod neues Schuwerk grichd! 
Ratenscharf soch I!! 
Aber guggd selbsd und staunt!

Nu naggerd!






[/url][/IMG]

Des is a Andrieb odder 





[/url][/IMG]

So und etz nu zumbaud: 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

So Schluß etz ich muss nu amol in die Garage!


----------



## shift (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey ihr Obafrangn,

fahrt ihr zwischen Weihnachten u. Heilige 3 Könige auch? Bin wieder im Lande und muss mal mit euch ne Runde drehen. Hab bis jetzt gelegentlich das forum verfolgt und ihr scheint ja ein recht cooler Haufen zu sein Bräuchte nur eine Tel. Nr. von jemanden, da ich nicht online bin in dieser Zeit.
bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2007)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Obafrangn,
> 
> fahrt ihr zwischen Weihnachten u. Heilige 3 Könige auch? Bin wieder im Lande und muss mal mit euch ne Runde drehen. Hab bis jetzt gelegentlich das forum verfolgt und ihr scheint ja ein recht cooler Haufen zu sein Bräuchte nur eine Tel. Nr. von jemanden, da ich nicht online bin in dieser Zeit.
> bye stefan



Gruezi Stefan!
Habe ja gerade das Schweizer Bruttosozialprodukt etwas unterstützt!! 
Also an den Wochenenden geht immer was (wenn das Wetter mitspielt). Unter der Woche steht immer Nighdriden an.
Ich schicke dir mal per PN meine Handynummer. Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du hier bist. In welcher Ecke der Schweiz treibst du dich eigentlich so rum?

Gruß
Bernd

Ps: I muss mani nu amol in di Garasch!


----------



## Schoschi (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey Bernd,
dei Radl schaut saugut aus, machst da nu a glaans rotes Kreuz aufm Rahmen und dann bist unser Sani vom Dienst, nimmst halt immer a Päckla Pflaster, a weng Eisspray mit und hängst da a glaans Fässla Schnaps um an Hals und dann konns losgeh. Allerdings brauchst noch an rotweißen Strampler und a Blaulicht aufm Helm, dasst auch gut ausschaust auf deiner Raketen........


----------



## shift (18. Dezember 2007)

Hey Bernd,

danke für deine PN! Werde mich dann mal melden. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Ferien.
Ich wohne in St. Gallen, ist gleich am Bodensee. In die geilsten Freeridegebiete (mit Lift) ist es gerade mal 1-2h 

Übrigends dein Bike ist echt schick geworden und LR sind technisch ja auch 1a!

Mal sehen, ich bringe entweder ein Scott Nitrous od. ein Commencal Supreme DH mit, denke aber eher das scott, einfacher bergauf 

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> dei Radl schaut saugut aus, machst da nu a glaans rotes Kreuz aufm Rahmen und dann bist unser Sani vom Dienst, nimmst halt immer a Päckla Pflaster, a weng Eisspray mit und hängst da a glaans Fässla Schnaps um an Hals und dann konns losgeh. Allerdings brauchst noch an rotweißen Strampler und a Blaulicht aufm Helm, dasst auch gut ausschaust auf deiner Raketen........




hi, hi ...hi


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön geworden. Für ein Rocky sehr stimmig.

Einziges Problem der Fahrer. Aber da nehmen wir das nächste mal ein Fläschchen Botox mit und jeder darf mal spritzen.


----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2007)

Bernd, alle Achtung. Schaut echt stark aus  

Wenn nur der Klamottengeschmack auch so gut wäre...


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2007)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> denke aber eher das scott, einfacher bergauf
> 
> bye stefan


Gute Wahl!  Ist ja sozusagen ein echtes Marathonbike!  
Was wiegt den die Schleuder? 18 kg?


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2007)

ja bernd , super bike, super laufräder , super typ, aber scheiss bikehose  . bis heut abend


----------



## macmount (18. Dezember 2007)

ich stimm in die lobeshümnen mit ai - des radl is a draum - übä denn foorä lossi mi liibä ned aus - will mäs ned väscha....issn. und di hoosn hobbi godsaidangg ned gsäng - bin laidä öschd grood haamkumma - schaffs also hoid ned. oich vill schbass ihä üblichn vädächdichn.

@stefan - hut ab, wer von unserm gschmarr ned obgschreggd is, ist wahrlich ein harter hund

bis nochäd dä wolf 

bee. äss.: wäd des WE am sunndooch gfoän??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja bernd , super bike, super laufräder , super typ, aber scheiss bikehose  . bis heut abend



hey beedä - bisd aa nu onlain - müssäsd du ned scho längsd loosgfoän sai


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2007)

so , wieder daham, war ne super tour, klasse trails mit schönen stellen, hat mir super gefallen, gut rausgesucht roland


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so , wieder daham, war ne super tour, klasse trails mit schönen stellen, hat mir super gefallen, gut rausgesucht roland



Danke und nicht einmal verfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2007)

@ peter und Jochen hab den Manitou Evolver ISX 4 für nen sehr guten Preis bekommen.  

Hoffentlich kommt er bald damit mal wieder was komplett ist.


----------



## shift (18. Dezember 2007)

@bernd, das nitrous ist ein 05er mit 15/17cm das hat nur 16,5 

überlegt euch schon mal ein paar geile touren! Wo sind die Treppen da auf den Bildern davor, schaut gut aus!

bye stefan


----------



## Schoschi (19. Dezember 2007)

@Roland: Was hast eigentlich mit dein alten Dämpfer gemacht, der war doch grade neu? Bist wieder recht narrisch rumkupft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland: Was hast eigentlich mit dein alten Dämpfer gemacht, der war doch grade neu? Bist wieder recht narrisch rumkupft?



Des Schraderventil is bei dem beweglich und do hots dann noch 5 mol beweng (weil aufbumbn) gleich die Luft nausdrückt. Des dauert jetzt 2-3 Wochn bis der widda macht is. Und des über die Feierdoch. Nen hau i etz nein ebay weil des woa sowieso ned da best.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Dezember 2007)

Du bist doch selber so a Luftbumbm, du musst doch eigentlich wissen wie ma des richtich macht............... 
Übrigens: ich hab ja nu dei Kohle, hob di net vergessen............ober die Versuchung dass ichs über Weihnachten in Glühwein investier is scho groß.....


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2007)

werd am freitag nachmittag mal in der fränkischen aweng rumfohrn, bin ca 13.30 drinne, wo genau weiss ich noch ned, wenn jemand lust hat, bescheid sagen


----------



## kubikjch (19. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ peter und Jochen hab den Manitou Evolver ISX 4 für nen sehr guten Preis bekommen.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt er bald damit mal wieder was komplett ist.



Der ist hoffentlich ohne spv


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2007)

Grüss Gott beinand mol an aktuellen Zeitplan übers kommende Wochenende. Samstag keine Zeit da Verandschaftswandern angesagt ist und das endet in Hetzeldorf. Heimwärts werd ich wahrscheinlich mein Nightridehelm brauchen.  Sonntag ist Familienessen angesagt ich könnte dann erst danach danke so um 13.30 rum. Sollte das nicht zu spät sein bitte melden. Freitag werd ich versuchen Gas zu geben damit ich mitn Peter in die fränkische kann. Das kannich nicht versprechen da noch einige Aufträge vorliegen.

Die Woche ab 24.12 hab ich Zeit ohne Ende ich hoff Ihr auch   

vieleich bis demnächst Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Der ist hoffentlich ohne spv


Der ist mit SPV da bin ich so schnell wie ne Sau.
Kukst du bei www. Fusion-bikes .de ist das der beste Dämpfer fürs Freak (laut Bodo Probst).
Einbaulänge 200 mm Dämpfung 56 mm.


----------



## kubikjch (19. Dezember 2007)

Bist du dir sicher?
Laut fusion braucht der Hinterbau kein spv, dieses würde ihn nur unsensibel machen.
deshalb wurden aus den fox dämpfern das pro pedal von fusion entfernt.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> Laut fusion braucht der Hinterbau kein spv, dieses würde ihn nur unsensibel machen.
> deshalb wurden aus den fox dämpfern das pro pedal von fusion
> entfernt.



Lieber  Jochen,

trotz meiner wenigen Zeit die mir duch meine harte und langwierige Arbeit bleibt lese ich ab und zu im Forum. Im Freak Fred z. B. wird das Thema Manitou Evolver ISX 4 lange besprochen. Das ist der mit Abstand beste Dämpfer für das Float Link  im Freak. Laut Ihrem Erfinder Bodo. Auch Pisskopf der kopp ist der gleichen Meinung und das soll was heisen.
Aber man wird es bei einer unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten sehen. Wie gestern gesehen auch Fox DHX 4.0 verweigert gerne mal. da kann ich doch geruhsam auf Tour gehen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh jetzt mal zum Italiener gegenüber.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (19. Dezember 2007)

Mein lieber Roland,

solltest du dieses Zitat von Bodo Probst meinen:

AW: Welcher Luftdämfer für das Freak? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Evolver ISX4 wird ohne und mit SPV geliefert.
Unser Dämpfer ist ohne SPV.

Einbaulänge 200mm und Hub 56mm.
Dieser Dämpfer ist sowohl im 06er als auch im 07er Freak montierbar.

Einbaulänge 222mm und Hub 70mm sind sehr für Whiplash und Whiplash EX geeignet.

Dieser Dämpfer ist meiner Meinung nach von allen Luftdämpfern die beste Empfehlung für beide Räder.

Dann steht hier nämlich, das er *ohne SPV *die Empfehlung fürs Freak ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. Dezember 2007)

simmä widdä mol sowaid - am besdn schtooalfedä - füä ächde männä - gelle roland  
sunndooch wär guud - nochmiddoch is sch..iidkraam - woche nach waichnachdn - je nooch uhälaubssidduadion - näxdes johr - worschainlich roodfoän kombledd gschdrichn da hausbau -   
no donn bis donn,
dä wolf


----------



## schu2000 (19. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Woche ab 24.12 hab ich Zeit ohne Ende ich hoff Ihr auch



Also da meld ich mich doch gleich mal  hab dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder zwischen den ganzen Feiertagen Urlaub, da würd ich mich euch gleich wieder ein oder evtl. zwei mal anschließen, egal ob unter der Woche (tagsüber, ich warte immer noch auf die Akkus für meine Lampe) oder auch am Wochenende. Wie gesagt, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt 

Sven


----------



## Schoschi (19. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also da meld ich mich doch gleich mal  hab dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder zwischen den ganzen Feiertagen Urlaub, da würd ich mich euch gleich wieder ein oder evtl. zwei mal anschließen, egal ob unter der Woche (tagsüber, ich warte immer noch auf die Akkus für meine Lampe) oder auch am Wochenende. Wie gesagt, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt
> 
> Sven



Jau, ich hab auch Urlaub, heut genehmigt, da hab ich auch Zeit die ganze Woche, ausser wir gehen am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag gscheit wech......dann fall ich am 2. aus............ 
@ schu: die Frage ist nicht ob du mitdarft, sondern ob du es bei dem Haufen aushälst, physisch weniger, aber psychisch mach ich mir doch manchmal Sorgen..........


----------



## schu2000 (19. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jau, ich hab auch Urlaub, heut genehmigt, da hab ich auch Zeit die ganze Woche, ausser wir gehen am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag gscheit wech......dann fall ich am 2. aus............





Hab aber auch grad heut meinen Urlaubsantrag unterschreiben lassen 
Die Feiertage an sich fallen bei mir eh wech...ständig essen, kaffee, wieder essen, ....... 



Schoschi schrieb:


> @ schu: die Frage ist nicht ob du mitdarft, sondern ob du es bei dem Haufen aushälst, physisch weniger, aber psychisch mach ich mir doch manchmal Sorgen..........



Ach nuja das lässt sich scho aushalten  war ja ziemlich witzig am Samstag, so schlimm is der Haufen a ned


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal zum Italiener gegenüber.
> 
> Roland



Schwuchtel!!! 
Na hats Spaß gemacht? Wer war denn das Mädchen? Du oder Luigi?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grüss Gott beinand mol an aktuellen Zeitplan übers kommende Wochenende. Samstag keine Zeit da Verandschaftswandern angesagt ist und das endet in Hetzeldorf. Heimwärts werd ich wahrscheinlich mein Nightridehelm brauchen.  Sonntag ist Familienessen angesagt ich könnte dann erst danach danke so um 13.30 rum. Sollte das nicht zu spät sein bitte melden. Freitag werd ich versuchen Gas zu geben damit ich mitn Peter in die fränkische kann. Das kannich nicht versprechen da noch einige Aufträge vorliegen.
> 
> Die Woche ab 24.12 hab ich Zeit ohne Ende ich hoff Ihr auch
> 
> vieleich bis demnächst Roland



Freitag kann ich definitiv nicht.

Samstag hätte ich bis max. 15:00 Uhr Zeit.
Sonntag den ganzen Tag .
Mir wäre also Sonntag am liebsten.


----------



## otti44 (20. Dezember 2007)

ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder mitfahren. bin etz zwar fast seit 2 monaten nimmer auf dem fahrrad gesessen, rein konditionsmäßig hab ich trotzdem keinerlei bedenken mit euch mitzuhalten (peter und martina mal außen vorgelassen). ich müsste halt nur wissen, ob eure touren eher cc-mäßig sind oder freeride-lastig. ich fürchte letzteres.
wenn amal (fast) keine treppen mit 250°-winkel oder todesabfahrten dabei sind und wenns wetter trocken ist müsst ihr damit rechnen, dass ich wieder mal mitfahr.
.
bis dahin, otti


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2007)

otti44 schrieb:


> ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder mitfahren. bin etz zwar fast seit 2 monaten nimmer auf dem fahrrad gesessen, rein konditionsmäßig hab ich trotzdem keinerlei bedenken mit euch mitzuhalten (peter und martina mal außen vorgelassen). ich müsste halt nur wissen, ob eure touren eher cc-mäßig sind oder freeride-lastig. ich fürchte letzteres.
> wenn amal (fast) keine treppen mit 250°-winkel oder todesabfahrten dabei sind und wenns wetter trocken ist müsst ihr damit rechnen, dass ich wieder mal mitfahr.
> .
> bis dahin, otti


Mensch Otti!! 
Super das du dich mal wieder meldest. Ich denke, das wir die Tour auf jedenfall auch mal wieder etwas einfacher machen können wenn du mal wieder mirfährst. Mit der Kondi hast du zumindest bei mir im Augenblick recht!


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2007)

also sonntag were uns auch recht, und wenn otti mitfährt, mach mer halt a tour, so mit 60 km und 3000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also sonntag were uns auch recht, und wenn otti mitfährt, mach mer halt a tour, so mit 60 km und 3000hm


Spinnst wohl!!! Streich bei den km und hm jeweils eine null und dann is gut!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2007)

@Peter hab gerade meinen neuen Evolver SIX 4 Dämpfer eingebaut. Das heist morgen nachmittag könnten wir eine Tour fahren. Der Jochen hat vielleicht auch Zeit hab gerade mit Ihm telefoniert.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter hab gerade meinen neuen Evolver SIX 4 Dämpfer eingebaut. Das heist morgen nachmittag könnten wir eine Tour fahren. Der Jochen hat vielleicht auch Zeit hab gerade mit Ihm telefoniert.



super. was mach mer , tour oder spielen


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2007)

@ bernd, tja hab mir heut a paar schuh gekauft,






[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
werde sie morgen gleich mal testen


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> super. was mach mer , tour oder spielen



Tour und spielen.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2007)

ich lass mir grad von markus den weg beschreiben, vom neua treppentrail, dann treff mer uns um 13.45 im behringersmühle am wanderparkpl. OK???, dann fohrn mer den trail bis tüchersfeld, den kreutzberg hoch ( bernds lieblings berg), nach gössweinstein rüber und den neua runter, ist des ok für euch, oder was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich lass mir grad von markus den weg beschreiben, vom neua treppentrail, dann treff mer uns um 13.45 im behringersmühle am wanderparkpl. OK???, dann fohrn mer den trail bis tüchersfeld, den kreutzberg hoch ( bernds lieblings berg), nach gössweinstein rüber und den neua runter, ist des ok für euch, oder was anderes?



Für mich is O.K. schau mer uns mal die Treppala on. Und probieren aweng.


----------



## macmount (20. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ bernd, tja hab mir heut a paar schuh gekauft,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey peter - schaun gut aus - schöö worm  - woher und wie teuer? - sin des die five ten?
ciao dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ bernd, tja hab mir heut a paar schuh gekauft,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Sind die Impact 2 oder? Wie fallen die denn größenmäßig aus? Eher klein oder groß? Was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2007)

alle wieder da von der test tour, haben dem markus seine neuerung fefahren, bis auf 2 stellen ist alles zu fahren, und die zwei stellen fahren wir auch in 10 jahren ned, denk ich mal 
als anfahrtsweg ham wir den bernd lieblings berg kreutzweg nach gössweinstein genommen, oben ham die zwei erst mal dampf abglassen





[/url][/IMG]
dann sind wir aufm new way trail, aber der anfang war uns zu steil, hätt er an auslauf, ging es scho, aber ums eck rum, für uns zu schwer





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
der rest ging dann ganz gut





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
 die stell macht den beiden am anfang awen des leben schwer, aber a paar versuche dann klappte es gut





[/url][/IMG]
jetzt bin ich bloss mal auf an bild drauf, weil ich immer fotos machen muss, dann isses anu unscharf, jochen, war iich zu schnell oder du zu langsam





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

danach sind wir nochmal auf die ander talseite und haben die alterheimabfart gemacht, zwecks hinderradversetzen





[/url][/IMG]
so des wars, hat toll spass gemacht, sehen uns ja alle am sontach, wann und wo wird noch besbrochen, schönen abend noch wir gehen jetzt zum italiener, der bernd wird auch gleich bilder von sei neua schuh rei stellen


----------



## kubikjch (21. Dezember 2007)

War schö heut.

Sorry fürs verschwommene Bild Peter.
Aber wahrscheinlich warst echt zu schnell


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2007)

@ Peter die Tour wor a Draum. Schön dasd uns beim Schiffen dawüschd hosd. Denn Markus sei Drail woa nichd vo schlechde Eldern. Obba die Holzdrebbn senn unfahrbar. Denn ich muss am nächsden Doch immer Arbeiten. Aber der Drail selber is subba zu foan. Beda für die Bilda des nächde mol mach ma wos aus und ich du dich fodografien. 
@Schorsch beim Dreppendrail hob ich die schweasdn eggn aufs esde mol gschafft also des nächde mol kömma uns messn.

Übrigends am Sonntag könnte ich erst nach dem Mittagessen könnten wir das so einrichten das es klappt ?

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> War schö heut.
> 
> Sorry fürs verschwommene Bild Peter.
> Aber wahrscheinlich warst echt zu schnell


Oder du zu blöd!!


----------



## kubikjch (21. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oder du zu blöd!!



Hat jemand die "0" gewählt 

Für dich wärs heut eh nix gewesen, zu viel Technik


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2007)

und bernd , hast dei schlappen


----------



## macmount (21. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bernd , hast dei schlappen



wo hostn du dai her - und daung si wos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hat jemand die "0" gewählt
> 
> Für dich wärs heut eh nix gewesen, zu viel Technik


Sprachs und kotzte übes Geländer!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bernd , hast dei schlappen


YES!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Peter die Tour wor a Draum. Schön dasd uns beim Schiffen dawüschd hosd. Denn Markus sei Drail woa nichd vo schlechde Eldern. Obba die Holzdrebbn senn unfahrbar. Denn ich muss am nächsden Doch immer Arbeiten. Aber der Drail selber is subba zu foan. Beda für die Bilda des nächde mol mach ma wos aus und ich du dich fodografien.
> @Schorsch beim Dreppendrail hob ich die schweasdn eggn aufs esde mol gschafft also des nächde mol kömma uns messn.
> 
> Übrigends am Sonntag könnte ich erst nach dem Mittagessen könnten wir das so einrichten das es klappt ?
> ...


Also später wie 13:00 sollte es aber nicht werden!


----------



## Schoschi (21. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also später wie 13:00 sollte es aber nicht werden!



Optimal, da könnte ich auch mit. Am Samstag bin ich auf nen GEburtstag, das wird was größeres. Da ists früh unmöglich zu fahren für mich.........
@Roland: könn ma machen, es heißt ja immer messe dich mit den Besten...


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2007)

uns ist es egal ,wann und wo,
@schosch gehe morgen ned zum master, fahr mit martina in der ränkischen a tour


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Optimal, da könnte ich auch mit. Am Samstag bin ich auf nen GEburtstag, das wird was größeres. Da ists früh unmöglich zu fahren für mich.........
> @Roland: könn ma machen, es heißt ja immer messe dich mit den Besten...



heißt des ned messe dich mit den besten Rädern ? Denn dann könnte ich versuchen einen gscheiten Fahrer für mein suuppper Freak zu bekommen. 

bis Sonntag


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2007)

So richtig viel Luft ist da auch nicht im Reifen ?? !!


----------



## schu2000 (22. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So richtig viel Luft ist da auch nicht im Reifen ?? !!



Kann vielleicht auch am Aufnahmewinkel liegen und/oder die Stufe fällt nach hinten leicht ab?!


----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heißt des ned messe dich mit den besten Rädern ? Denn dann könnte ich versuchen einen gscheiten Fahrer für mein suuppper Freak zu bekommen.
> 
> bis Sonntag



einmal Nicolaus immer Nicolaus.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht auch am Aufnahmewinkel liegen und/oder die Stufe fällt nach hinten leicht ab?!



ich denke das ist fahrerbedingt 
Der Jochen sollte mal seinen Luftdruck prüfen.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke das ist fahrerbedingt
> Der Jochen sollte mal seinen Luftdruck prüfen.


Ich glaub eh, das der mera Lufd in seim Schädel hod als in sei Reifn!!


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2007)

was mach mer morgen, ich mach euch nen vorschlag. treffpkt kurz vor pottenstein, gegenüber der kläranlage , direkt an der bundessrasse ist grosse parkbucht. tour durchs püttlachtal hinter, nach elbersberg hoch, dann richt pottenstein auf der hochebene und den uhlwegtrail runter, kennt von euch keiner ausser der roland, sind paar treppen und kehren dabei, und zum schluss kommt dann die betontreppe





[/url][/IMG]
danach den bährenschluchttrail zurück zum auto.
nur noch sagen ob für euch ok, und wann am treffpkt(zeitlich)


----------



## kubikjch (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

meld mich für morgen ab, Verwandschaftsbedingt.

Ciao Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (22. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke das ist fahrerbedingt
> Der Jochen sollte mal seinen Luftdruck prüfen.



Na klar ist das fahrerbedingt.

Ich bin ja auch fahrerbedingt die Treppn nuntergforhn


----------



## kubikjch (22. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glaub eh, das der mera Lufd in seim Schädel hod als in sei Reifn!!



Lieba a weng Luft im Kopf als a Vakuum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> was mach mer morgen, ich mach euch nen vorschlag. treffpkt kurz vor pottenstein, gegenüber der kläranlage , direkt an der bundessrasse ist grosse parkbucht. tour durchs püttlachtal hinter, nach elbersberg hoch, dann richt pottenstein auf der hochebene und den uhlwegtrail runter, kennt von euch keiner ausser der roland, sind paar treppen und kehren dabei, und zum schluss kommt dann die betontreppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie lang und wie hoch ist denn die Tour ungefähr? Bin morgen nicht zu Höchstleistungen fähig, will aber scho weng fahren......

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2007)

wenig km und wenig hm, nur ein berg rauf nach elbersberg, schau bloss dast mitfährst


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2007)

hab gerade mitn bernd telef. er kommt um 1300 zum treffpkt


----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2007)

jo klingt gut, bis dahin denk ich bin ich fit, dann könn ma ja schön gemütlich gar mein Rausch ausfahren..................ggg.....................naja, mal schauen ob das heut was wird, aber manchmal versackt man halt................wer kennt das nicht...............
Ich hab den New World Disorder 8 vorhin angeschaut, bin jetzt voll motiviert, für mein Geschmack bissl viel gedirte, aber ist scho gut..............


----------



## Axalp (22. Dezember 2007)

Servus ihr Franken!

Bin mittlerweile im Schwarzwald aufgeschlagen und hab hier die Trails unsicher gemacht. 
Freut mich, dass Euch "mein" Trail gefallen hat und dass alle heil heruntergekommen sind. 
Bilder schauen wie immer klasse aus. Wenn der Peter so gut fahren wie fotografieren würde dann könnten wir komplett einpacken... ;-)

Gruß aus dem Land der Häuslebauer,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus ihr Franken!
> 
> Bin mittlerweile im Schwarzwald aufgeschlagen und hab hier die Trails unsicher gemacht.
> Freut mich, dass Euch "mein" Trail gefallen hat und dass alle heil heruntergekommen sind.
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na klar ist das fahrerbedingt.
> 
> Ich bin ja auch fahrerbedingt die Treppn nuntergforhn



ich denk amol das du fahrerbedingt am Gländer hänga bliem bist. So richtig flüssig woa des ned. Do deusch ich mich ned !!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jungs,

a schlechte (odder gude) Nachricht,

morgen nicht auf mich warten. Ich schaff des zeidlich einfach ned. 13.00 Uhr ist zu früh und später brauchen wir nicht zu fahren da sonst zu spät. Entschuldigt die späte Absage aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja früher fahren.
Ich will kann Stess mid da Scheffin.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> a schlechte (odder gude) Nachricht,
> 
> ...


Gsoffn??


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

Salve,

also, ich bin auch dabei. Zieht euch schon mal warm an.................... 
(im wahrsten Sinne.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja das solltet ihr tun.
komm grad von Holy mountain mitm roland und da wars sche frisch


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

seid ihr jetzt auch dabei heut?


----------



## kubikjch (23. Dezember 2007)

Nö Schoschi,

bei uns beiden zwickt sich das mit verwandtschaftlichen Treffen.


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

So ihr Daheimgebliebenen,

heut habt ihr was verpasst, kurze aber knackige Tour, gab mal richtig viel zu lachen. War der Wurm drin heut, nix hat so richtig funktioniert, ein Ablfug nach dem andern, viel Airtime heut, aber getrennt quasi, zuerst der Fahrer dann das Radl, zumindes bei mir...........glaub Martina hat uns paar mal sauber abgelichtet.........außerdem haben wir ein neues Projekt, eine Gratwanderung zwischen fahren, auf dem Vorderrad balancieren und eben der stylische Abflug über den Lenker in die Treppe. Bernd hats uns allen mal vorgemacht und nen perfekt ausgeführten 2m Rettungshechtsprung mit halber Drehung und ausgezeichneter Landung an den Tag gelegt. Aber geschafft hats bis jetzt noch niemand.......zumindest ohne zu mogeln......
Unser Chefpaparazzi wird bestimmt noch genau Bericht erstatten...........


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2007)

kurz bericht
sau kalt wars heut, aber wie der schosch scho gsagt hat, sauspassig, und a new herausforderung haben wir gefunden, was hast gfunden, gekannt hab ich die scho lang, aber nie im traum dran gedacht des  zu fahren,nach heutiger besichtung, ham mir uns entschlossen mal zu testen, war aber ziemlich steil des trepperl, und wie gesagt, sauber durchgfohrn hats keiner heut, aber der tag kommt scho noch 
mit dabei waren martina,bernd schosch und ich, gefahren sind wir drch püttlachtal, rauf nach elbersberg, wos nochweng kühler war






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
dann sind wir auf der hochebene zum trailbeginn gefahren, wo der bernd schomal testete wie er die betontreppe nachher springt





[/url][/IMG]
die holzstufen runter zur betontreppe war trockengefroren, und somit für alle keine propleme, alles auf anhieb sauber gefahren( @roland, bei uns damals wars ja saunass)





[/url][/IMG]

dann an der betontreppe haben wir ned lang rumgmacht,sondern sind gleich sauber durch.(super leistung bernd, schosch, von dir hab ich nichts anderes erwartet)





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
an den letzten zwei kehren übten wir noch awng h-rad versetzen, aber da hatt der schorsch heut ganz dumme figuren gemacht, und wenn der eine rettungbaum ned gewesen wär, hätts na ganz schö oft gelöffelt, aber des hat na so a scho genug auf die breitseiten gschmissen





[/url][/IMG]
danach sind wir zum bährenschluchttrail, wo eigentlich nichts mehr zu erwarten war, ausser die treppe, die ich selbst noch nie getestet hatte, hätte nie im leben daran gedacht, das die zwei spinner des ding fohrn wolln, aber die hams  getestet





[/url][/IMG]
der bernd hat natürlich gleich mal den anfang machen müssen, und hat an übelsten überschlochsprung gmacht, den ich leider ned bildlich festhalten konnt, mann sieht nur die anfangsstellung vor den abheben, ist aber nix passiert





[/url][/IMG]
danach hats der schosch getestet, wo ihn sch fast sei hinterrad überholt hat





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
danach habs ich propiert, aber sauper durchgfohrn bin ichs auch ned





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

so des wars mal wieder.

*wünsche allen schöne weinachten, und die , die ich vor nächstes jahr nemmer seh, an guten rutsch.*


----------



## ragazza (23. Dezember 2007)

@Peter,Bernd ,Schoschi

Hey Jungs ,da kriegt man ja glatt Angst um Euch,hams in der Frängischen die Schwerkraft abgschalten ? 
 Wie wollt ihr das nächstes Jahr denn toppen? Die Abgänge schauen wirklich gefährlich aus,vor allem der Bernd fliegt ja richtig hoch hinaus,noch alles senkrecht bei Dir ?
 Ich kann leider über die Feiertage nicht fahren,hab gestern den Schaltkäfig von meim schönen neuen XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk(wohl ä Glumpp ) abgebrochen.Hoffe ich krieg heuer noch das Neue geliefert.
 Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch allen schöne Festtage, und net so arg,gell.....
 Gruss Robert


----------



## kubikjch (23. Dezember 2007)

Servus Robert,

nächstes Jahr wird es schwierig neue Herausforderungen zu finden.
Allerdings sollten wir uns auch mal wieder etwas der Kondition widmen, wenn wir nächstes Jahr über die Alpen wollen.
Wünsche dir schöne Weihnachtstage, 

Bis bald

Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> @Peter,Bernd ,Schoschi
> 
> Hey Jungs ,da kriegt man ja glatt Angst um Euch,hams in der Frängischen die Schwerkraft abgschalten ?
> Wie wollt ihr das nächstes Jahr denn toppen? Die Abgänge schauen wirklich gefährlich aus,vor allem der Bernd fliegt ja richtig hoch hinaus,noch alles senkrecht bei Dir ?
> ...


Hey Robert du Hübsche!!   
Also so langsam wirds echt kritisch, weil so nur einfach mal umkippen ist nicht mehr. Mir ist zum Glück absolut überhaup nichts passiert.  Bin katzengleich auf den Füßen gelandet.  Waren aber doch fast zwei Meter freier FAll.  Die Treppen ist wirklich eine heiße Kiste. Des Ding is sausteil und genau an der höchsten Stufe musst nach rechts in den schmalen Ausgang einlenken. Ist aber hart dort sauber hinzukommen weil es ganau davor zwischen Felswand und Geländer so schmal wird, das gerader der Lenker durchpasst. Wenn es nicht klappt siehe Bild. Bin blos froh das ich keine Chlickies mehr dranhabe, sonst wär das mir Sicherheit richtig übel ausgegangen. 

Wünsch dir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch. Hoffe man sieht sich im neuen JAhr wieder!! 
@ Roland: Treppensteig, Betontreppe und Peter sein Spezialeck (bei der Auffahrt) abgehackt!


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Uiuiui, alder Schwede, Respekt!!! Ob ich nochmal zu euch komm muss ich mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, ihr fahrt ja Zeug  also Bernd ob ich nach so am Abgang gleich wieder aufs Bike hätte steigen wollen...is ja aber scheinbar (hoffentlich) nix weiter passiert oder?? Naja ich versuch mich hier bei uns an jeder Herausforderung die ich finden kann in der Hoffnung dass ich das nächste Mal wenn ich euch Besuch a weng a bessers Bild abgeb  

Zu guter letzt schließ ich mich dem Peter an und wünsch auch allen hier a frohes Fest und schöne, besinnliche und (wenns denn das noch gibt) stressfreie Feiertage!!!!


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Uiuiui, alder Schwede, Respekt!!! Ob ich nochmal zu euch komm muss ich mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, ihr fahrt ja Zeug  also Bernd ob ich nach so am Abgang gleich wieder aufs Bike hätte steigen wollen...is ja aber scheinbar (hoffentlich) nix weiter passiert oder?? Naja ich versuch mich hier bei uns an jeder Herausforderung die ich finden kann in der Hoffnung dass ich das nächste Mal wenn ich euch Besuch a weng a bessers Bild abgeb
> 
> Zu guter letzt schließ ich mich dem Peter an und wünsch auch allen hier a frohes Fest und schöne, besinnliche und (wenns denn das noch gibt) stressfreie Feiertage!!!!
> 
> ...



keine angst sven, es gibt bei uns ne menge trails , die nicht gefährich sind , und super spass machen, aber für uns halt schon normal sind. drumm suchen wir momentan awend nach neuen sachen, wo wir auch erst testen müssen, und solangs spass macht, ist es ok. wünsch dir auch schöne feiertage, bis , hoffe irgendwann mal wieder
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Uiuiui, alder Schwede, Respekt!!! Ob ich nochmal zu euch komm muss ich mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, ihr fahrt ja Zeug  also Bernd ob ich nach so am Abgang gleich wieder aufs Bike hätte steigen wollen...is ja aber scheinbar (hoffentlich) nix weiter passiert oder??
> 
> 
> Sven



Also mein störischer Bock hod an Dridd grichd und dann  hobin glei nuamol nauf dribn und dann wäri doch beinah mid am saubern Hinderroddrifd nunderkumma!  Obber hald leider blos beinah! Dann is mer eigfalln das ja morg Weihnachdn is  und hob dann lieber abbrochen!! 
Obber wie hod scho der Derminador gsoch: " I'll be back"


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurz bericht
> 
> danach sind wir zum bährenschluchttrail, wo eigentlich nichts mehr zu erwarten war, ausser die treppe, die ich selbst noch nie getestet hatte, hätte nie im leben daran gedacht, das die zwei spinner des ding fohrn wolln, aber die hams  getestet
> 
> ...



Also Peter(oder Martina?). Do hobder mi  ja blitzsauber derwischd!! 
A Bildserie mid Flugkurvn und Spiderman Landung wär nadürli di Grönung gwesn!
Ober wi scho gsochd häd Blöd a ausgeh könna!

Die Sicherung is obber scho a Saublöd dordgschdandn!!
Du hosdmer doch blus zeign woll wo I nofliech odder Schoschi??


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also mein störischer Bock hod an Dridd grichd und dann  hobin glei nuamol nauf dribn und dann wäri doch beinah mid am saubern Hinderroddrifd nunderkumma!  Obber hald leider blos beinah! Dann is mer eigfalln das ja morg Weihnachdn is  und hob dann lieber abbrochen!!
> Obber wie hod scho der Derminador gsoch: " I'll be back"



Tja mit die Bikes isses hald so wie mit die Pferd: wenn dä Esel störrisch is und an obschmeisd gleich wiedä drauf und nuchmol probiän


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tja mit die Bikes isses hald so wie mit die Pferd: wenn dä Esel störrisch is und an obschmeisd gleich wiedä drauf und nuchmol probiän


Odder glei zum Pferdämäztger!!!


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Odder glei zum Pferdämäztger!!!



na na lass das mal net meine freundin hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Allerdings sollten wir uns auch mal wieder etwas der Kondition widmen, wenn wir nächstes Jahr über die Alpen wollen.



Oh mann, wie recht du hast..........bei der Kälte macht des erst recht kein Spaß. Sobalds wärmer wird gehts los.........wie ich mich da drauf freu.........:kotz: 

Da werd ich mal mein altes Rennradl rauskramen und Grundlagen trainieren...........so wie früher, hab ja mit Rennradln angefangen, damals als ich noch jung war...........

Aber die Treppe heut war schon so ziemlich das maximalste was man noch kontrollieren kann bevor die Hangabtriebskraft alles übertrifft und es kein Zurück mehr gibt.


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Sicherung is obber scho a Saublöd dordgschdandn!!
> Du hosdmer doch blus zeign woll wo I nofliech odder Schoschi??



Hmm ich waas auch nimmer, auf jedenfall wie du mir mit die Füß voraus entgegen gflong bist hobb i bloß gschaut dass ich auf Seitn komm sonst hättst mich mit umgerammt......


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> na na lass das mal net meine freundin hören


Warum? Is di wohl Pfärdämätzger!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm ich waas auch nimmer, auf jedenfall wie du mir mit die Füß voraus entgegen gflong bist hobb i bloß gschaut dass ich auf Seitn komm sonst hättst mich mit umgerammt......


   Feichling!!! Minuskumbl!!!Bedsacher!!!   
Ward ner! Des näxsda mol machi in der Lufd an Schbagad wi der Jean Claude Van Damme!!!! Dan hauds der dein Kiefer aus die Gleidlocher!!!  Muss blos schaua, dasi dann di Haxn schnell widder zumgrich damid i ned auf mei Gagerli land


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum? Is di wohl Pfärdämätzger!!




   nee aber sie hat zwei Hottehüs...hatten da heute im Stall auch ne kleine Weihnachtsfeier da hab ich mein Bike "versoffen" bzw. es war dann zu spät/zu dunkel...hochgfahren bin ich, dann is dunkel geworden und ich musst mit meiner Freundin im Auto heimfahren...jetzt muss mein Bike im Stall übernachten  ich werd eh bald a Narr wenn net bald die Akkus für meine Lampe kommen, alles andere hab ich scho...dann geht mir endlich mal ein Licht auf


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Feichling!!! Minuskumbl!!!Bedsacher!!!



ich würd mal sagen das war reiner selbsterhaltungstrieb vom schorschi wenn Du so auf ihn zugflong komma bist


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Feichling!!! Minuskumbl!!!Bedsacher!!!
> Ward ner! Des näxsda mol machi in der Lufd an Schbagad wi der Jean Claude Van Damme!!!! Dan hauds der dein Kiefer aus die Gleidlocher!!!  Muss blos schaua, dasi dann di Haxn schnell widder zumgrich damid i ned auf mei Gagerli land



Schließlich warn ja auch grad paar Wanderer unterwegs, stell dir vor ich fang dich auf und hab dich mit deiner schwulen Strampelhose aufm Arm................also ehrlich........wie sieht das denn aus......


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> nee aber sie hat zwei Hottehüs...hatten da heute im Stall auch ne kleine Weihnachtsfeier da hab ich mein Bike "versoffen" bzw. es war dann zu spät/zu dunkel...hochgfahren bin ich, dann is dunkel geworden und ich musst mit meiner Freundin im Auto heimfahren...jetzt muss mein Bike im Stall übernachten  ich werd eh bald a Narr wenn net bald die Akkus für meine Lampe kommen, alles andere hab ich scho...dann geht mir endlich mal ein Licht auf



Zwei Gäule???!?!  Hmm.... das riecht nach Geld!!!  Also wenn sie auch noch gut aussieht kannst du sie gerne einmal mitbringen. Ich zeige dir dann auch ganz selbstlos die Todestreppe!! Würde mich dann im Falle deines Ablebens rührend um sie kümmern!  Sozusagen die fränkische Variante von Pearl Harbor!!


----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zwei Gäule???!?!  Hmm.... das riecht nach Geld!!!  Also wenn sie auch noch gut aussieht kannst du sie gerne einmal mitbringen. Ich zeige dir dann auch ganz selbstlos die Todestreppe!! Würde mich dann im Falle deines Ablebens rührend um sie kümmern!  Sozusagen die fränkische Variante von Pearl Harbor!!



Naja sie muss ja nur für eines selber zahlen. Die Todestreppe musst mir dann ja aber erst vorführen, dann hat sich des mitm "Rührend um sie kümmern" eh erledigt


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Schließlich warn ja auch grad paar Wanderer unterwegs, stell dir vor ich fang dich auf und hab dich mit deiner schwulen Strampelhose aufm Arm................also ehrlich........wie sieht das denn aus......


Mich etz anu beleidigen!!!  Mach ner weider so Bürschla! 
Die schwule Strampelhose wird sich bald um deinen Giraffenhals legen und dich dann an einem Baum in luftige Höhen und aus dem Leben ziehen! 
Dann hasds wie scho beim Derminador:" Hasta La Vista (Affen)Baby".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

kommt nicht wieder vor Mr. T1000, simma wieder gut ................aber der Gedanke an deiner Strampelhose macht mir Angst


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> kommt nicht wieder vor Mr. T1000, simma wieder gut ................aber der Gedanke an deiner Strampelhose macht mir Angst



Angst!!! Von wegen!!  GEIL MACHSD DICH !! GEBS DOCH ENDLICH ZU!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2007)

Wos isn überhaubd heud midm Roland?? Hörd mer ja gor nix!!  Do machi mer fei fasd awen Sorgn!! Der wärd si doch ned von seiner Fraa midm Schildgrödnbanzer zu der Drebbn fohrn hom losn?? Au weh au weh! Dord hilfd doch a ka Anfahrdswech mehr!


----------



## Schoschi (23. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Angst!!! Von wegen!!  GEIL MACHSD DICH !! GEBS DOCH ENDLICH ZU!!!



Das würd ich nie zugeben.................  
Nja, Ich bin mal wech..........muss in die Haja.............also frohe Weihnachten an alle Verdächtichen.............


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2007)

Guten Weihnachtsmorgen wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest. Und die, die ich nicht mehr sehe einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008.  

Roland


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten Weihnachtsmorgen wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest. Und die, die ich nicht mehr sehe einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008.
> 
> Roland



guten morgen roland, wolln mer mittwoch um 10.00 mol auf holyberg aweng fohrn, aber ned zu lang , muss mittag weg, so 2std.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> guten morgen roland, wolln mer mittwoch um 10.00 mol auf holyberg aweng fohrn, aber ned zu lang , muss mittag weg, so 2std.



Mittwoch is O.K. Da gehen wir essen. Wenn wir 12.00 -12.30 zurück sind reicht`s . Schau mer halt das wir früh wegkommen.


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch is O.K. Da gehen wir essen. Wenn wir 12.00 -12.30 zurück sind reicht`s . Schau mer halt das wir früh wegkommen.



ok, ich bin 9.30 bei dir


----------



## weichling (24. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> guten morgen roland, wolln mer mittwoch um 10.00 mol auf holyberg aweng fohrn, aber ned zu lang , muss mittag weg, so 2std.



Wo isn der holyberg ?

Weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (24. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ok, ich bin 9.30 bei dir



Wo isn bei dir ?
Gerne auch per PN. Zeit ist optimal. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Karre.
Mitm Fahrrad bin ich n'Eiszapfen bis ich da bin.

Weichling


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Wo isn der holyberg ?
> 
> Weichling



antwort pn


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten Weihnachtsmorgen wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest. Und die, die ich nicht mehr sehe einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008.
> 
> Roland


Ja hallo mein Hase!  
Wünsch dir auch ein frohes Fest!!!! 
Vielleich bekomme ich ja am Mittwoch morgen auch etwas Freigang. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Dezember 2007)

Oh mann, Mittwoch früh kann ich net, ich krieg Besuch über die Feiertage, da kann ich schlecht wech.........wer hat denn nach den Feiertagen Urlaub? Da könnt ma auch was starten.......wenn kein Schnee liegt die sog. 3euro Tour in Pottenstein. Und wenn der Oberpfadfinder Metzi dabei ist könnt ma die evt. noch erweitern, hat so 25 km, schöne Trails, bissl Flugschule wenn man will.........Protektoren braucht ma aber net.............


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, Mittwoch früh kann ich net, ich krieg Besuch über die Feiertage, da kann ich schlecht wech.........wer hat denn nach den Feiertagen Urlaub? Da könnt ma auch was starten.......wenn kein Schnee liegt die sog. 3euro Tour in Pottenstein. Und wenn der Oberpfadfinder Metzi dabei ist könnt ma die evt. noch erweitern, hat so 25 km, schöne Trails, bissl Flugschule wenn man will.........Protektoren braucht ma aber net.............



bin freilich dabei, und der roland muss eh mit,wann und wo mach mer noch aus


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

@alle üblichen verdächdichn: schööna wainachdn    und befori an guudn rudsch wünsch - ich hoff doch däss vorheä nuwos geed - fooroddechnisch wu ich zaidbloonmässich aa miidkoo - aus main dechniggdräning is gesdän nix woän  - ihä wissd scho di rechierung - wainachdsbaam, gribbm usw.
bis nochäd ihä värüggdn helldraivä
dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mich etz anu beleidigen!!!  Mach ner weider so Bürschla!
> Die schwule Strampelhose wird sich bald um deinen Giraffenhals legen und dich dann an einem Baum in luftige Höhen und aus dem Leben ziehen!
> Dann hasds wie scho beim Derminador:" Hasta La Vista (Affen)Baby".



diech kommä doch goä ned belaidichn - kaaf dä hald endlich mol a gschaida hoosn - die is ja eds beschdimmd eeh gschdrichn voll 
dä wolf


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> guten morgen roland, wolln mer mittwoch um 10.00 mol auf holyberg aweng fohrn, aber ned zu lang , muss mittag weg, so 2std.



am middwoch bin i ev. aa däbai - mir sin zwoä aigloodn obbä a kurza duä gennäd scho
bis nochäd dä wolf


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, Mittwoch früh kann ich net, ich krieg Besuch über die Feiertage, da kann ich schlecht wech.........wer hat denn nach den Feiertagen Urlaub? Da könnt ma auch was starten.......wenn kein Schnee liegt die sog. 3euro Tour in Pottenstein. Und wenn der Oberpfadfinder Metzi dabei ist könnt ma die evt. noch erweitern, hat so 25 km, schöne Trails, bissl Flugschule wenn man will.........Protektoren braucht ma aber net.............



noch die faiädooch - wä ned schlächd - mol säng dsaiddechnisch
stäi obgfoän dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> noch die faiädooch - wä ned schlächd - mol säng dsaiddechnisch
> stäi obgfoän dä wolf


Du wärsd doch ned im aldn Johr nu amol midfohrn wolln?! Wünsch der hald zu Weihnachdn a Stund Ausgang von deiner Fraa!!


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2007)

gehst mittwoch mit, wiederholen mer den nightride , hat nedamol 2 std gedauert


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du wärsd doch ned im aldn Johr nu amol midfohrn wolln?! Wünsch der hald zu Weihnachdn a Stund Ausgang von deiner Fraa!!



muss mä doch dai schwuls höösla ooschaua - beforsd noch die faierdoch villaichd nimmä naibassd 
sdäi holy gruss dä wolf


----------



## Axalp (24. Dezember 2007)

Alder Vadder, da werden sie alle größenwahnsinnig... das schaut aus wie NWD9 

Sei's drum. Ich wünsch' Euch allen und Euren Familien ein frohes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest. Esst und trinkt net soviel und erholt Euch gut für's neue Jahr. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus

P.S.: @Bernd: Ich hoff Deine Frau hat den Thread verfolgt und schenkt Dir jetzt a neue Hosn!!!


----------



## ragazza (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find den Bernd sei Hösla scho süß


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich find den Bernd sei Hösla scho süß


is ja aa ka wundä - du als maadla  
kumsd du amol widdä


----------



## ragazza (24. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> is ja aa ka wundä - du als maadla
> kumsd du amol widdä



Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (25. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall



no donn bis in an johr 
und guds nächdla - eds wäds dsaid - dä wolf


----------



## shift (25. Dezember 2007)

Hey Riders,

bin jetzt doch noch online gekommen.

Wer von euch geht am Donnerstag riden? Hoffe doch es geht was zusammen wenn ich schon mal wieder da bin. War heute früh schonmal ne kleine Runde auf der Kanzel drehen und war echt geil!

Habe heute den ganzen Tag internet, also meldet euch mal...

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Riders,
> 
> bin jetzt doch noch online gekommen.
> 
> ...



grüss dich stefan, am donnerstag geht freilich was in der fränkischen, der schoschi wollt bei pottenstein ne runde drehen, richt prüssbikach und pegnitz, ist aber mehr singeltrail als techno, uhrzeit hammer noch kanna ausgemacht und treffpkt anoch ned, sobald was genaueres ausgemacht ist, schreib mirs hier eini
gruss peter


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2007)

könnten aber zum Schluss die Todestreppe mit einbauen......... 
können auch woanders fahren, mir ist das latte........


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> könnten aber zum Schluss die Todestreppe mit einbauen.........
> können auch woanders fahren, mir ist das latte........



du hast pn


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

mir isses a egal was meer fohrn, wenn der stefan dabei ist , könn mer natürlich a die klassische runden zeign. rotenbühl, neideck treppentrail runter muggendorf, rauf zum adlerst, dann oswaldh, durch steinmeer runter auf norm. downhill, rüber zum muggend.höhenweg- muschelquell -auto
also sagt bescheid was lieber, hm und km sind beide ziemlich gleich,interessanter wenns aner ned scho tausentmal gfohrn ist,( wir wir),dann ist es die klassische route.


----------



## shift (25. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

mir is eigentlich auch egal wo wir fahren, allerdings kenne ich die "klassischen" Runden auch schon zum grossteil.

Am besten viele singetrails und möglichst technisch (bergab natürlich, nicht bergauf )

euch wird schon was einfallen 

bye stefan


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2007)

Hast auch PN......
jo, technischer ist natürlich der Klassiker, schneller und Singletrailiger allerdings in Pottenstein, vorausgesetzt ich find die Tour noch, man kann paar mal falsch abbiegen, war da schon ewig nimmer...........machts aus, ich füge mich der Mehrheit....... 
Mal schauen was die anderen sagen........


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hast auch PN......
> jo, technischer ist natürlich der Klassiker, schneller und Singletrailiger allerdings in Pottenstein, vorausgesetzt ich find die Tour noch, man kann paar mal falsch abbiegen, war da schon ewig nimmer...........machts aus, ich füge mich der Mehrheit.......
> Mal schauen was die anderen sagen........



hab kanna (pn)bekomma, guck mer mal , wer noch mitfährt ,Jochen u roland???
bernd muss schaffen, du, ich, martina .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (25. Dezember 2007)

Wann wollt ihr denn am donnerstag fahrn?
Wollt früh a weng holz sägn.


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2007)

Also ich persönlich würd ja sagen nachm Mittagessen...........erst mal gscheit futtern, sonst geht bei mir nix................ 
@Peter: Pottenstein 3 Euro Tour: Pottenstein weiter Püttlachtal direkt hoch zum Gasthaus Schatz, da schon ne lustige Kletterei, da könnten wir den Titel des Kletterhühnchens vergeben, dann weiter auf Schotter und Straße zur A9 Unterführung und kurz vor Pegnitz links rein in Trail mit paar Gelegenheiten fürn kleinen Flugschein, dann durch Pegnitz und wieder rein in Wald mit paar schönen Wurzeltrails, dann kommt man wieder kurz vor der A9 Unterführung raus. Dann wieder in Wald richtung Gasthaus Schatz mit kleinen Kleiner Flugschein Abfahrt und auch ner kleinen Tragepassage. Weiter wieder runter zur Püttlach den breiten, schnellen Weg vor nach Pottenstein. Im Sommer kann man ne lustige HighSpeed Flussdurchfahrt machen. Abschließend hoch zur Todestreppe.......

Die Tour wär halt für die meisten mal was Neues.......


----------



## macmount (25. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab kanna (pn)bekomma, guck mer mal , wer noch mitfährt ,Jochen u roland???
> bernd muss schaffen, du, ich, martina .



ich wär dabei - für mittwoch mussi leidä obsoong sin zum middochässn aiglodn - und mai erdsoigerin wäd sauä wenni ned püngdlich kumm - obbä donnäsdoch is guud - is scho wos raus wann und wo??


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würd ja sagen nachm Mittagessen...........erst mal gscheit futtern, sonst geht bei mir nix................
> @Peter: Pottenstein 3 Euro Tour: Pottenstein weiter Püttlachtal direkt hoch zum Gasthaus Schatz, da schon ne lustige Kletterei, da könnten wir den Titel des Kletterhühnchens vergeben, dann weiter auf Schotter und Straße zur A9 Unterführung und kurz vor Pegnitz links rein in Trail mit paar Gelegenheiten fürn kleinen Flugschein, dann durch Pegnitz und wieder rein in Wald mit paar schönen Wurzeltrails, dann kommt man wieder kurz vor der A9 Unterführung raus. Dann wieder in Wald richtung Gasthaus Schatz mit kleinen Kleiner Flugschein Abfahrt und auch ner kleinen Tragepassage. Weiter wieder runter zur Püttlach den breiten, schnellen Weg vor nach Pottenstein. Im Sommer kann man ne lustige HighSpeed Flussdurchfahrt machen. Abschließend hoch zur Todestreppe.......
> 
> Die Tour wär halt für die meisten mal was Neues.......



alles klar, mach mer die 3 euro tour, treffpkt. gegenüber kläranlage pottenstein um 13.00 uhr. schosch schaff mer die tour bevors dunkel wird, oder müss mer eher los


----------



## shift (25. Dezember 2007)

ok, bin dabei. Ist die Kläranlage kurz vor Pottenstein?

bis dann ciao stefan


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2007)

hmm, naa, des langt scho, die ist net lang...........13hundert ist gut........
Die Kläranlage ist vielleicht 200m vor Pottenstein auf der linken Seite, ist nur so ein kleines Ding. Und rechts ist da so ne Parkbucht, da treff ma uns.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (25. Dezember 2007)

easy, dann weiss ich bescheid....
bis do
stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2007)

Servus Jungs,
muss morgen leider auch passen. Mein Adoniskörper kann sich gerade nicht zwischen einer fetzen Erkältung und einer Magen-Darm Geschichte entscheiden.
Hoffe, das ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin.

@all: Dasder fei an der Drebbn langsam dud!!


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> muss morgen leider auch passen. Mein Adoniskörper kann sich gerade nicht zwischen einer fetzen Erkältung und einer Magen-Darm Geschichte entscheiden.
> Hoffe, das ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin.
> 
> @all: Dasder fei an der Drebbn langsam dud!!



wünsch der gute besserung, und zieh der halt immer awos gscheids an bei den wetter, mit der hosen bekäm ich a die ********rei


----------



## macmount (25. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> muss morgen leider auch passen. Mein Adoniskörper kann sich gerade nicht zwischen einer fetzen Erkältung und einer Magen-Darm Geschichte entscheiden.
> Hoffe, das ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin.
> 
> @all: Dasder fei an der Drebbn langsam dud!!



@bernd: hi bebbärl - des is beschdimmd der norco virus  - befälld maisdns die roggi foorä 
bisd am donnäschdooch aa däbai?? 
fight down montezuma
dä wolf


----------



## macmount (25. Dezember 2007)

@roland: hey hase bisd du gronggk? - oddä hosd foorumväbod vo dainä rechierung??  
kiieb smailing - dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: hey hase bisd du gronggk? - oddä hosd foorumväbod vo dainä rechierung??
> kiieb smailing - dä wolf



Na Na ich bin scho nu do. Obba ich dreff euch doch sowieso morgen und am Donnersdoch midanand.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2007)

also , morgen donnerstag wie geplant , um 1300 uhr kläranlagen,
war heut wieder interessant des tourchen am holyberg, fotos gibs keine (ihr wiesst scho warum) schön war das ich wieder mal den michl getroffen hat, ist super gfohrn, also bis morgen


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> also , morgen donnerstag wie geplant , um 1300 uhr kläranlagen,
> war heut wieder interessant des tourchen am holyberg, fotos gibs keine (ihr wiesst scho warum) schön war das ich wieder mal den michl getroffen hat, ist super gfohrn, also bis morgen



und den Thomas. Worn heut direkt amol zwei Liteville dabei. Schöns kurz Türla ham ma gmacht. Thomas ich hoff wir sehen dich wieder öfters mal. 

Roland


----------



## Thomas72 (26. Dezember 2007)

Ja Roland,

werden das mit unserem vierten Kind bleiben lassen (andere sollen auch mal was machen  ), dann müßte ich das zeitliche Problem mit dem Fahrradfahren schon in den Griff bekommen.
Hat mir heut auch Spass gemacht, und das mit der Technik, naja das wird schon. Du weißt ja, die Gabel ist schuld.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2007)

Tagchen,

schlagt euch nochmal die Ranzen voll, morgen wird geradelt, da soll das Wetter ja passen, kein Niederschlag und nicht unter 0 Grad. Des wird a Gaudi, hoffe es sind alle dabei die sich angemeldet haben...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2007)

die ranzen senn voll geladen, wolf kommt glaub ich a mit ich nehm amol lieber mei kleine stirnlampen mit


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2007)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Ja Roland,
> Hat mir heut auch Spass gemacht, und das mit der Technik, naja das wird schon. Du weißt ja, die Gabel ist schuld.
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2007)

@alla:
1.wo issn di glääronloch? diregt in boddnschdaa?? - 
2. wi long wädds ungefeä wänn?
3. brauch mä brodeggdoän?
4. wi schauds aus mid foägemainschafd - ich hädd nu aan blods - aa füäs radl!
s.g. dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla:
> 1.wo issn di glääronloch? diregt in boddnschdaa?? -
> 2. wi long wädds ungefeä wänn?
> 3. brauch mä brodeggdoän?
> ...



Hosd woll wirgli vom Chrisdkind Ausgang gschängd grichd??

Di Gläronloch is nu ca. 500 m vor Pottenstein auf der lingn Seidn. Is etz glabi des 523-te mol das des gschriebn wird.


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> die ranzen senn voll geladen, wolf kommt glaub ich a mit ich nehm amol lieber mei kleine stirnlampen mit



schoen dass mol aanä on mich dengt - ich mooch oich aa


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd woll wirgli vom Chrisdkind Ausgang gschängd grichd??
> 
> Di Gläronloch is nu ca. 500 m vor Pottenstein auf der lingn Seidn. Is etz glabi des 523-te mol das des gschriebn wird.



schö vo diä schadsi dässd genau die froch beandwodded hosd wu i in dä dswischndsaid aa ohne diich rausgfunna hob - bisd morng aa däbai süssä???


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2007)

Genau, wos isn jetzt Bernd, bist wieder fit einigermaßen, brauchen dich doch als Vorrider, also quasi Vorkotzer, nur mitm Radl, und wennst danoch nu steh konnst probierns wir auch........


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2007)

@schoschi/peter: wos isn eds ihä zwaa hübbschn - brodeggdoän oddä ned??


----------



## macmount (26. Dezember 2007)

@alla maxxis foohrä: wo hobdn ihä oiä schlabbm kaafd oddä beschdelld??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @schoschi/peter: wos isn eds ihä zwaa hübbschn - brodeggdoän oddä ned??



Moin Moin,

naja, wennst Protektoren hast mit denen du gescheit radeln kannst dann nimm se mal mit, ist irgendwie alles nass draussen, und auf den Wurzeln wirst bestimmt paar mal wechrutschen..........für die Treppe des Todes(!) auf jedenfall..................


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> naja, wennst Protektoren hast mit denen du gescheit radeln kannst dann nimm se mal mit, ist irgendwie alles nass draussen, und auf den Wurzeln wirst bestimmt paar mal wechrutschen..........für die Treppe des Todes(!) auf jedenfall..................



Gut morng Schorsch,

des is doch ned nass draussn, des letzte mol host gsocht ka prodegtoren und etz widda ja ??!! 
Du wasst a ned wosd willsd. Manst mia solln alle den Braia auf da drebbn machn. 
Mol schaua. Bis schbäda

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

naja,
für die Tour selber brauchts ma eigentlich net. Für die Treppm auf jeden Fall........
Bei mir denkt ma es hot gepisst...........

@macmount: Du hast PN....


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

So ich hog auf ärbärd!
Auf der fohrd noch Nürnberg hods sugor aweng grengd. I man do verbassi heud nix!! Des könnd a schöna Rudscherei auf di Wurzln und die Drebbn wärn! Is ja etz vielleichd alles aweng angetaut
Wünsch eun drozdem viel spaß!  Und bassd mer an dera drebbn auf, wal wenn die nass is gehds dahin! 
Servus!

Ps: Mein Adoniskörper hat sich für Genesung entschieden!  D.h. Bin am Wochenende wieder dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So ich hog auf ärbärd!
> Auf der fohrd noch Nürnberg hods sugor aweng grengd. I man do verbassi heud nix!! Des könnd a schöna Rudscherei auf di Wurzln und die Drebbn wärn! Is ja etz vielleichd alles aweng angetaut
> Wünsch eun drozdem viel spaß!  Und bassd mer an dera drebbn auf, wal wenn die nass is gehds dahin!
> Servus!
> ...



wenn i bedenk bei welchn Wetter wir heuer scho gfoan sinn is des doch staubdroggn. Und die Stufn muss ma ned unbedingd foan.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenn i bedenk bei welchn Wetter wir heuer scho gfoan sinn is des doch staubdroggn. Und die Stufn muss ma ned unbedingd foan.



stimmt roland, ich nehm a kanne mit (protekt.) und die treppen fohr ich bei den wetter eh ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Hey Bernd,

damit würdst  mir echt mal ne Freude machen.........


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> damit würdst  mir echt mal ne Freude machen.........



die hosen schaut auf jedenfall besser aus wie seine


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

des wenn er heut auf Ärbat sieht ist der Dooch gloffm............hehe


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> @schoschi/peter: wos isn eds ihä zwaa hübbschn - brodeggdoän oddä ned??



Näms lieber mid, fallsd beim Rodnunderdrogn ausrudschd!


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

ich nehm kanna mit.pasta. aber du kannst scho welche mitnehma


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> damit würdst  mir echt mal ne Freude machen.........


Wos wilsdn du mid schwarze Highheels???:


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich nehm kanna mit.pasta. aber du kannst scho welche mitnehma



Heut amol ohne (prodegdorn) do sinn wir auf der Ebene schneller.


----------



## macmount (27. Dezember 2007)

ja ja des weddä - wenns des blos weä - ich glaab dä bänd hod mi oogschdeggt - woä di 3/4 nochd aufm dobf - obbä wos solls, ich kumm, mol sääng wies geed.
@bedä: bagg dai schdirnlambm widdä aus und liebä a obschlebbsail ai  
@roland: nemm des loodegeräd miid
bis nochäd
dä wolf


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Hey Peter, bring des Roam mit.........


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter, bring des Roam mit.........



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

so alle wieder daham
war heut mehr a kontietour,was der schosch da guidet hat, aber schee wars trotzdem, und  der wolf würd sagn , die tour war zum kotzen(sorry wolf)  
bilder hab ich kanna gemacht, war ja ka interessants eck dabei, aber an neua mitstreiter ham mir dabei gehabt, und ich muss sagen, super  super kontie, und aufm hinterrad kann er fohrn, so wie ichs mir wünschen würd, ich hoff, das ich mal zu ihn in die schweiz kumm,zum biken
@stefan wennst am samstag dabei bist , fohren mer awen techno
@bernd die todestreppe ham mir ausgelassen, do wollten 2 mann aus der truppe nemmer den berg nauf fohrn


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja, hob die Tour bissl anders in Erinnerung gehabt, schon ein paar Jahre her, damals warn wir auch noch blutige Anfänger............es hot kann Wert, der Peter muss guiden sonst wird des nix............


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja ja, hob die Tour bissl anders in Erinnerung gehabt, schon ein paar Jahre her, damals warn wir auch noch blutige Anfänger............es hot kann Wert, der Peter muss guiden sonst wird des nix............



Des woa heut a Tour fürn sommer wenn ma viel Kondi hot. Was aner wieviel KM und HM. ich glab des woan so an die 150 KM und 6000-7000 Hm odda. Und a Duchschniddsgschwindigkeit wie a Eurofighter so 1000 KM/H schädz i. 
@Wolfgang wenn da die dua ned gfalln hot häst ned gleich Kotzn müssn do is doch dea Georch a beleidichtd.
Obba springa mid dennan schuh is fei nix. Ner gud das ich an schön saddl hob. Do wad ma lieba widda bis ma Gliggis dron hom.
Am Samsdoch foan mia mol widda wos bewädes Muschelquelle usw.


----------



## macmount (27. Dezember 2007)

@alla: di duä woä ned zäm kodsn - woä gands schö - des andera wu zum kodsn woä is edzädla raus dengki mol:kotz: :kotz:  - 
waas anä wiffil kilomedä des hoid woän?? - dässi des auf main wainochdsfaierdoochkondo  auf di haabm saidn schraim koo
schdäi hälsi - dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> so alle wieder daham
> war heut mehr a kontietour,was der schosch da guidet hat, aber schee wars trotzdem, und  der wolf würd sagn , die tour war zum kotzen(sorry wolf)
> bilder hab ich kanna gemacht, war ja ka interessants eck dabei, aber an neua mitstreiter ham mir dabei gehabt, und ich muss sagen, super  super kontie, und aufm hinterrad kann er fohrn, so wie ichs mir wünschen würd, ich hoff, das ich mal zu ihn in die schweiz kumm,zum biken
> @stefan wennst am samstag dabei bist , fohren mer awen techno
> @bernd die todestreppe ham mir ausgelassen, do wollten 2 mann aus der truppe nemmer den berg nauf fohrn



Kola die Zwa Monn worn du und da Schorsch mussd scho die Noma dazusong.


----------



## macmount (27. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des woa heut a Tour fürn sommer wenn ma viel Kondi hot. Was aner wieviel KM und HM. ich glab des woan so an die 150 KM und 6000-7000 Hm odda. Und a Duchschniddsgschwindigkeit wie a Eurofighter so 1000 KM/H schädz i.
> @Wolfgang wenn da die dua ned gfalln hot häst ned gleich Kotzn müssn do is doch dea Georch a beleidichtd.
> Obba springa mid dennan schuh is fei nix. Ner gud das ich an schön saddl hob. Do wad ma lieba widda bis ma Gliggis dron hom.
> Am Samsdoch foan mia mol widda wos bewädes Muschelquelle usw.



also hm hobbi 415, hob allerdings des radl ned do naufdrong wu ihäs naufdrong hobd - km hobbi kaana wall du (roland) miä vom schdoodler nu ka *"teil das wo die kilometer und die kilometer pro stunde an meine uhr sendet" miidgebrochd hosd (*wenni widdä gschwindichkaidssensor schraim däd - lachn widdä alla)
grüädsi dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (27. Dezember 2007)

Ein wenig Konditionstraining hat noch keinem Radler geschadet.... 
Nicht bloß immer die Treppen nohüpfn,auch an euren AlpX denken


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

wegen samstach tour, wetter soll stabil bleibn, erst sonntag schlechter werden.
treffpkt 10.30 matterhornwand. tour, ihr wisst ja alle, traiötour ist angsagt, und desmol fohr mer halt aweng langsammer, damit die an ned kotzen, und die anderen anoch den letzten berg hoch wollen und der bernd is ja dabei. 
also is des ok. ich ruf freitag abend den stefan an, und sag na bescheid, da er nemmer online ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

Hod des ned amol an Film vom Kevin Kotzner gebn?
" Der mid dem Wolf kotzt" hoder kasn odder? 
Wor vielleichd besser, das der Wolfi nimmer zur Drebbn is wall dann hädder wahrscheinli vor Angsd anu in di Hosn gschissn!! Und des wär ja dann doch aweng viel gwen für an Dooch!!      
Do hääder ja 2008 kombleses Bikeverbod odder Erwachsenenwindeln  von seiner Fraa grichd! 
@ Wolf: Solli dir wenni widder nach China flich ausm Flugzeuch a boor Kotzbeudl midbringa? Konnsd dann ja in dei Dringhalterung steggn. Odder na!!  Ich hob ja nu a alde Deuder Drinkblosn. Die häng mer dir mid an Gelttverschluß in dein verlausdn Bart!  Dann konnsd sugor underm Fohrn schbeia!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ein wenig Konditionstraining hat noch keinem Radler geschadet....
> Nicht bloß immer die Treppen nohüpfn,auch an euren AlpX denken


Do ham der Schorsch und ich heut mit Schrecken drangedacht wie wir unseren Konditionsstand gesehen haben.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen samstach tour, wetter soll stabil bleibn, erst sonntag schlechter werden.
> treffpkt 10.30 matterhornwand. tour, ihr wisst ja alle, traiötour ist angsagt, und desmol fohr mer halt aweng langsammer, damit die an ned kotzen, und die anderen anoch den letzten berg hoch wollen und der bernd is ja dabei.
> also is des ok. ich ruf freitag abend den stefan an, und sag na bescheid, da er nemmer online ist.



Bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

@Roland: Du amol dei Benutzerbrofil widder anpassn. Etz hosd ja a Freak!


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do ham der Schorsch und ich heut mit Schrecken drangedacht wie wir unseren Konditionsstand gesehen haben.



@roland, es ist winter, ward holt noch 3 monat, dann gehts los mit kontie. bei mir in 11 wochen, wenn ich urlaub mach auf der warma insel und jeden tag rod fohr


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, es ist winter, ward holt noch 3 monat, dann gehts los mit kontie. bei mir in 11 wochen, wenn ich urlaub mach auf der warma insel und jeden tag rod fohr


Wennsd so weida machst werst du die warma Insel nimma säng


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

mir könnten samstag eigendlich amol wieder riesenburg (huch der ulli höhrt mit) machen, dann rauf nach engelhardsberg, aufm trail nach moritz und runter aufm alterheimtrail, danach rauf nach gössweinstein und runter aufm markustrail (kennt bernd nochned) aber mir egal, endscheidet ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Roland: Du amol dei Benutzerbrofil widder anpassn. Etz hosd ja a Freak!



jDes is imma so a aufwand do brau i besdimmd mindestens zwa Minudn. Und so viel Zeid hob i a ned.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir könnten samstag eigendlich amol wieder riesenburg (huch der ulli höhrt mit) machen, dann rauf nach engelhardsberg, aufm trail nach moritz und runter aufm alterheimtrail, danach rauf nach gössweinstein und runter aufm markustrail (kennt bernd nochned) aber mir egal, endscheidet ihr



Mia a wuaschd obba do söllads scho druggn sa bei da riesenburg. Do is des Glenda nimma des besde. Hoffendli ham sis scho ausdauschd.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wennsd so weida machst werst du die warma Insel nimma säng



des wär so richtig gut als vorbereitung zum alpen x , aber ich mach ja heuer eh kanna   komisch,irgendwie laft des aweng falsch


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mia a wuaschd obba do söllads scho druggn sa bei da riesenburg. Do is des Glenda nimma des besde. Hoffendli ham sis scho ausdauschd.



scheiss aufm geländer, da schick mer den bernd als ersten runter, dann guck mer mal abs noch hält


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> des wär so richtig gut als vorbereitung zum alpen x , aber ich mach ja heuer eh kanna   komisch,irgendwie laft des aweng falsch


Fohr ner du auf dei Rentnerinsel zum bedreuten Biken!
Mir Junga hom so an Schmarn Gottseidank nuned nödich!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> scheiss aufm geländer, da schick mer den bernd als ersten runter, dann guck mer mal abs noch hält


Des häld freili nu, walli ohne Geländerkondakt elagand ins Tal schweben werde du Haubendaucher! Bas lieber auf dasder ned nu a Fingernogel blau oläfd!!


----------



## macmount (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hod des ned amol an Film vom Kevin Kotzner gebn?
> " Der mid dem Wolf kotzt" hoder kasn odder?
> Wor vielleichd besser, das der Wolfi nimmer zur Drebbn is wall dann hädder wahrscheinli vor Angsd anu in di Hosn gschissn!! Und des wär ja dann doch aweng viel gwen für an Dooch!!
> Do hääder ja 2008 kombleses Bikeverbod odder Erwachsenenwindeln  von seiner Fraa grichd!
> @ Wolf: Solli dir wenni widder nach China flich ausm Flugzeuch a boor Kotzbeudl midbringa? Konnsd dann ja in dei Dringhalterung steggn. Odder na!!  Ich hob ja nu a alde Deuder Drinkblosn. Die häng mer dir mid an Gelttverschluß in dein verlausdn Bart!  Dann konnsd sugor underm Fohrn schbeia!!



iich mooch di a bebbärl  - du d....sock hosd mi beschdimmd oogschdeggt übäs foorum  - mid dainä sch...serai - obbä du konnsd mä vo di gelbm a raismeel miidbringa - söll gands guud sai zäm frässn bolliern   - 
wadd neä bebbärl
dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fohr ner du auf dei Rentnerinsel zum bedreuten Biken!
> Mir Junga hom so an Schmarn Gottseidank nuned nödich!



Supppaaa


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des häld freili nu, walli ohne Geländerkondakt elagand ins Tal schweben werde du Haubendaucher! Bas lieber auf dasder ned nu a Fingernogel blau oläfd!!


----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoff ihr hobd die feiädooch gud übästandn und kommt noch dem ganzn gfress nuch aufs bike?? obbe ich denk scho, ihr woard ja scho wiedä undäwäigs  ihr macht ja scho fleißich fürn samsdoch wos aus, und ich hob ja scho "angedroht" des ich mich in mein urlaub nuchmol zu euch gsell  also wenn ihr ka problem demit hobt und ich om samsdooch euer dailnehmämaximum net spreng würd ich euch wiedä besuchn kumma!?

happy biking 


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoff ihr hobd die feiädooch gud übästandn und kommt noch dem ganzn gfress nuch aufs bike?? obbe ich denk scho, ihr woard ja scho wiedä undäwäigs  ihr macht ja scho fleißich fürn samsdoch wos aus, und ich hob ja scho "angedroht" des ich mich in mein urlaub nuchmol zu euch gsell  also wenn ihr ka problem demit hobt und ich om samsdooch euer dailnehmämaximum net spreng würd ich euch wiedä besuchn kumma!?
> 
> ...




na logisch bist willkomma, wir sagen die noch genau wann und wo 
gruss peter


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

Also am Samstag bin ich auch weng mit von der Partie, aber ich glaub ich fahr diesmal mit Nierengurt, jedesmal hol ich mir an Zug im Kreuz weil des Wintstopper nur vorne ist...........so ein Scheiß.......ich könnt auch so ne Hosn wie der Bernd anziehen und die bis zu die Nieren naufziehen..........das hat noch keiner............... 
@schu: fraaly kummst weng, wird evtl. auch ne etwas größere Tour was ich bis jetzt rausgelesen hab, Plastikschoner mitbringen........


----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ok gut donn nehm i mer fürn samsdooch gleich mol frei vo daham 
@Schoschi: ohna scheiß, ich hab (jetzt im winter) a boar knielanga trägerhosn an, da brauchst ka angst hom dass Dir an zug holst, da geht ka lüftla an Dein rücken!! allerdings zieh ich im gegensatz zu andra noch a 10 euro-jogginghose drüber an, weil mir solcha hosn doch a weng zu...naja...bekloppt ausschaua 
brodäggdoän wern eingepackt!!!


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2007)

hmm, das könnt natürlich taugen, da hab ich gar nicht drangedacht, vielleicht sollt ich mir sowas besorgen............natürlich nur für drunter.............eh kloar


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also am Samstag bin ich auch weng mit von der Partie, aber ich glaub ich fahr diesmal mit Nierengurt, jedesmal hol ich mir an Zug im Kreuz weil des Wintstopper nur vorne ist...........so ein Scheiß.......ich könnt auch so ne Hosn wie der Bernd anziehen und die bis zu die Nieren naufziehen..........das hat noch keiner...............
> @schu: fraaly kummst weng, wird evtl. auch ne etwas größere Tour was ich bis jetzt rausgelesen hab, Plastikschoner mitbringen........





schu2000 schrieb:


> Ok gut donn nehm i mer fürn samsdooch gleich mol frei vo daham
> @Schoschi: ohna scheiß, ich hab (jetzt im winter) a boar knielanga trägerhosn an, da brauchst ka angst hom dass Dir an zug holst, da geht ka lüftla an Dein rücken!! allerdings zieh ich im gegensatz zu andra noch a 10 euro-jogginghose drüber an, weil mir solcha hosn doch a weng zu...naja...bekloppt ausschaua
> brodäggdoän wern eingepackt!!!





Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, das könnt natürlich taugen, da hab ich gar nicht drangedacht, vielleicht sollt ich mir sowas besorgen............natürlich nur für drunter.............eh kloar



Wer keine Eier hat versucht dies natürlich mit Dschingis Kahn Gedächtnis Flatterhosen zu vertuschen. Ein Hengst wie ich dagegen löst beim Weibchen dagegen folgendes aus: " Boah Ey  Hat der dicke Eier in seiner geilen hautengen Bikerhose!  Ich glaube ich will ein Kind von ihm!!!  Wenn nur diese Eierlosen Flatterhosen Träger endlich verschwinden würden!! "


----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Hengst wie ich dagegen löst bei *anders orientierten Herren* dagegen folgendes aus: " Boah Ey  Hat der dicke Eier in seiner *tuffigen* hautengen Bikerhose!  "




Ja nee is klar....man Bernd ich bin grad vor Lachen vom Sofa gfalln...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar....man Bernd ich bin grad vor Lachen vom Sofa gfalln...



Wusste ich gar nicht, das ich auch auf Schwule wirke! Aber jetzt weiß ich endlich warum du und Schoschi beim Biken immer so bleich seid! Weil euer Blut bei meinem Anblick nämlich in euer zweites jämmerliches Oberrohr fliest ihr Warmduscher!


----------



## macmount (27. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer keine Eier hat versucht dies natürlich mit Dschingis Kahn Gedächtnis Flatterhosen zu vertuschen. Ein Hengst wie ich dagegen löst beim Weibchen dagegen folgendes aus: " Boah Ey  Hat der dicke Eier in seiner geilen hautengen Bikerhose!  Ich glaube ich will ein Kind von ihm!!!  Wenn nur diese Eierlosen Flatterhosen Träger endlich verschwinden würden!! "



vo weechn digge aiä - des wänn di nesdä vo di saggraddn sai -


----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2007)

@wolf:   

ich geh jetzert offline, sonst tu ich mir noch was wenn ich des nächste mol vor Lachen vo meim sofa fall oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @wolf:
> 
> ich geh jetzert offline, sonst tu ich mir noch was wenn ich des nächste mol vor Lachen vo meim sofa fall oder so


Wahrscheinlich denkst du dann an mein geiles Höschen und rubbelsd dir unter deiner Decke einen du Bergaufbremser!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> vo weechn digge aiä - des wänn di nesdä vo di saggraddn sai -


Allmächd!!  Die wärn doch ned wi ich bei dir des letzte mol mitgfohrn bin aus deim Bombnlecher Bort zu mir nüberkupfd sa!:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Allmächd!!  Die wärn doch ned wi ich bei dir des letzte mol mitgfohrn bin aus deim Bombnlecher Bort zu mir nüberkupfd sa!:kotz:


Also ich bin mer etz nimer sicher ob di Viecher ausm Wolf seim Bart sän. Hob nämli a Bild von ihm im Inderned gfundn!  Ober wos redi nu! Schauds euch hald sälber o und machd euch eure Gedangn!!: 

Der Wolf  kurz vor Vollmond:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## macmount (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich bin mer etz nimer sicher ob di Viecher ausm Wolf seim Bart sän. Hob nämli a Bild von ihm im Inderned gfundn!  Ober wos redi nu! Schauds euch hald sälber o und machd euch eure Gedangn!!:
> 
> Der Wolf  kurz vor Vollmond:
> 
> ...



guud gedroffm bänd  - däs fälld bloos auf däss du main kobbf auf dai bild gsedsd hosd - mai dsaid mussd du homm - hodd di dai fraa übä di faiädooch ausgwaddiäd  
guds nächdla - ich äschain mol kurz dem bännd im draum
dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer keine Eier hat versucht dies natürlich mit Dschingis Kahn Gedächtnis Flatterhosen zu vertuschen. Ein Hengst wie ich dagegen löst beim Weibchen dagegen folgendes aus: " Boah Ey  Hat der dicke Eier in seiner geilen hautengen Bikerhose!  Ich glaube ich will ein Kind von ihm!!!  Wenn nur diese Eierlosen Flatterhosen Träger endlich verschwinden würden!! "



Des sollte mal die Anja lesen dann kommt er des nächste mal mit Rock.


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2007)

und was wollmer jetzt samstach fohrn
1. standarttrailtour (normale trails,spitzkehren,engen spitzkehren am pavilion,muschelquell) treffpkt matterhornwand
oder
2. riesenburgtour (steile treppen, noch steilere betonstufen an der riesenburg,steile treppen am markustrail) treffpkt behringersmühle wanderparkpl.
stimmt einfach ab, die wo mitfohren. zeit um 10.30uhr
bei tour 2. wäre scho viel federweg zum vorteil, und da sven und evt wolf dabei sind, gilt meine stimme NR 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und was wollmer jetzt samstach fohrn
> 1. standarttrailtour (normale trails,spitzkehren,engen spitzkehren am pavilion,muschelquell) treffpkt matterhornwand
> oder
> 2. riesenburgtour (steile treppen, noch steilere betonstufen an der riesenburg,steile treppen am markustrail) treffpkt behringersmühle wanderparkpl.
> ...



Wäre nicht schlecht wenn man es vorher wüsste da Tour 1 Freak
                                                                      Tour 2 Whiplash

Fürn Sven wäre die Tour 1 schöner da nicht soviel gepolter dabei ist. 
Fürn Wolfgang wäre Tour 2 auch nicht so super da er sich beim bergabtragen vielleicht Blasen an den Füssen holt 
Auch für mich wäre Tour 1 mal wieder nicht schlecht zwecks Spitzkehren nehmen.

Für die Riesenburg und den Markustrail sind wir fast schon zuviel. Bikeabstellen, sichern.

Also Tour 1


----------



## schu2000 (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin leut,

also die Entscheidung wos am Samsdooch gfohrn wird is natürlich eure, wenns auf Tour Nr. 2 geht, mei, do mussi durch  außerdem kommts ja bekanntermaßen net auf die Länge o (vom Federwech) sondern auf die Technik...dumm nur wenn man dann wie ich (fahrradfahr)technisch auch net viel drauf hod  drum mach ich mich jetzt a gleich aufm Wech und dreh a Runde, in der Hoffnung des ich bis moin nuch a weng wos dezu lern 


Sven


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2007)

ja ich denk tour 1. der bernd hat zwar nochned sei meinung geäussert, aber den isses eh egal 
@sven  gleich anfahrt in die fränkisch wie damals, bloss ned ganz so weit.
 durch ebs, weiter dann durch  streitberg auf der b-strasse bleiben, und kurz nach ortsende von streitberg in einer langgezogene rechtskurve, geht lins ein wander parkpl.schild rauf, da sind wir dann.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2007)

Mir is wursschd! Von mir aus Nr.1


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2007)

@roland
hast umgerüst auf 2 fach, und wie war pavilion


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> hast umgerüst auf 2 fach, und wie war pavilion



Umgerüstet und Bodenfreiheit geprüft. Hab jetzt einen 32 Polycarbonat Ring drauf. Beim draufschrauben ist mir aufgefallen das meine Kette immer noch viel zu lang ist. Hab gleich mal 4 Glieder raus. Muss ich nächste Woche mal dem Artur eine auf Auge geben . jetzt muss ich noch mein Tretlager ausbauen und fetten da die Knarzgeräusche glaube ich von dort kommen. Danach muss ich mal zum Nachbarn um die Ecke und sehen was das Rehbier macht. 

 War heute leider nicht am Pavillion da der Jochen lieber Gähn A1 gefahren ist, und allein ist es mir zu gefährlich zum üben. Ich bin aber glaube ich jede Stufe die es um Leutenbach gibt gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

@Bernd hast recht gehabt in Nürnberg hatten Sie welche im Stadler.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2007)

So Roland, jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr...................ausser du gibst vor allen Leuten zu dass du keine Eier hast....................


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So Roland, jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr...................ausser du gibst vor allen Leuten zu dass du keine Eier hast....................



??!! Was willst du.


----------



## kubikjch (28. Dezember 2007)

Hey Roland, kann ich morgen mit dir mitfahrn?.

Und von wegen Tour 2: Ist auch mit 140 mm zu machen, ich muß mal hier eine Lanze für meine Pike brechen-> mangelnde Fahrtechnik muß ma halt durch mehr Federweg ausgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Umgerüstet und Bodenfreiheit geprüft. Hab jetzt
> 
> Ich bin aber glaube ich jede Stufe die es um Leutenbach gibt gefahren.



Gibts eigentlich in Leutenbach mehr Treppen als Deppen oder mehr Deppen als Treppen??


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So Roland, jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr...................ausser du gibst vor allen Leuten zu dass du keine Eier hast....................



Das wäre ungefähr genau so als wenn Stevie Wonder zugeben würde das er nichts sieht!!


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in Leutenbach mehr Treppen als Deppen oder mehr Deppen als Treppen??


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das wäre ungefähr genau so als wenn Stevie Wonder zugeben würde das er nichts sieht!!



Um was geht es ????? Bitte erklären.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in Leutenbach mehr Treppen als Deppen oder mehr Deppen als Treppen??



Und in Hausen is der Bernd zu dumm zum mau...:


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Wenn du noch ein bisschen mitlachst kannst du in La Palma zahnlos La  paloma pfeifen.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Um was geht es ????? Bitte erklären.


Jeder weiß, das Stevie Wonder blind ist. Genauso weiß von uns jeder das du keine .... hast!  Das heist für dich, das du nichts zugeben musst mein Hase!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, das Stevie Wonder blind ist. Genauso weiß von uns jeder das du keine .... hast!  Das heist für dich, das du nichts zugeben musst mein Hase!!




Dein Hase haut dich morgen mal auf die Löffel.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2007)

meinte eigentlich dass es das nächste mal wenn du ne Treppe verweigerst keine Ausreden mehr gibt, technisch bist ja jetzt auf neuesten Stand, außer du gibst das mit die Gaggerli zu, dann darft das Radl abtragen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ich denk tour 1. der bernd hat zwar nochned sei meinung geäussert, aber den isses eh egal
> @sven  gleich anfahrt in die fränkisch wie damals, bloss ned ganz so weit.
> durch ebs, weiter dann durch  streitberg auf der b-strasse bleiben, und kurz nach ortsende von streitberg in einer langgezogene rechtskurve, geht lins ein wander parkpl.schild rauf, da sind wir dann.



ok hab ich mir mal in google maps angeschaut, is ja dann bloß a stück vor muggendorf. bin letztes mal aber in muggendorf von oben (von hollfeld her) gekommen. is aber natürlich auch kein problem, die paar kilometer weiter komm ich auch noch!!


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2007)

hab versucht den stefan ne sms zu schreiben, wegen morgen, aber endweder stimmt sei nr ned, oder ich bin zu blöd, da er keine antwort geschrieben hat.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2007)

du weißt doch was man über die Schweizer sagt.................also das mit der Geschwindigkeit halt.......................ggg


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> meinte eigentlich dass es das nächste mal wenn du ne Treppe verweigerst keine Ausreden mehr gibt, technisch bist ja jetzt auf neuesten Stand, außer du gibst das mit die Gaggerli zu, dann darft das Radl abtragen...........



Schorschi welche Ausrede??


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> meinte eigentlich dass es das nächste mal wenn du ne Treppe verweigerst keine Ausreden mehr gibt, technisch bist ja jetzt auf neuesten Stand, außer du gibst das mit die Gaggerli zu, dann darft das Radl abtragen...........



Schorschi was für eine Ausrede ??


----------



## macmount (28. Dezember 2007)

@alla: könnt morng ruhich di zwaide duur foän  - blaib morng öschd mol im bedd  - wor hoid mid maim glaan foän - des glaicha schbiil wi gesdän:kotz:  - blos hoid woän di ree und hosn dro zäm füddän - schbeedä is mä bessä ganga - und ich hob gedochd ich muss miid zäm schwimma - noch an schdügg woäs widdä sowaid:kotz: - ich hoff iich bin ned schwangä
und @bebbärl: schbor du diä dai blödn schbrüch auf bis mä uns des näxda mol sääng - auge um auge - zahn um zahn 
sers dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Roland: Nemmst mi jetzt morgn mit oda net?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Roland: Nemmst mi jetzt morgn mit oda net?



Fahr lieber selbst.


----------



## Schoschi (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,
also wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin dann komm ich nimmer, mich hauts voll rum, glaab der Wolfi hot mi angesteckt oder sowas...........mal schauen wie es in 2h ausschaut.................


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin dann komm ich nimmer, mich hauts voll rum, glaab der Wolfi hot mi angesteckt oder sowas...........mal schauen wie es in 2h ausschaut.................



hast wahrscheinlich keine E....


----------



## Schoschi (29. Dezember 2007)

hab den ganzen Früh aufm Sofa gepennt, jetzt gehts wieder, und jetzt seh ich dieses geile Wetter..........jetzt könnt ich erst recht abkotzen............


----------



## shift (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute,

war eine coole tour neulich
@peter: konnte leider nicht antworten Akku war leer-Ladegerät nicht da...

wir reisen wahrscheinlich am 1.Jan schon wieder ab. Wird von dem her eher knapp mit noch einer Biketour....

so don`t cry-ride it moth********s!

wird sich schon mal wieder was zusammenfinden.

WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH UND EIN GESUNDES JAHR!!!

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2007)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> war eine coole tour neulich
> @peter: konnte leider nicht antworten Akku war leer-Ladegerät nicht da...
> ...



schad daste heut ned dabei warst, were ehr was für dich gewesen,stelle gleich paar bilder rein. wünsch dir gut heimfahrt, und natürlich guten rutsch. wenns mich wieder mal in den schweizer bergen verschlägt, meld ich mich bei dir.
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2007)

kleiner touren bericht
war heut super wetter, und a toller haufen. auf drei mann ham wir vrzichten müssen, 2 davon ham:kotz: und bei einen hat ned geklappt. so warn daber der sven, roland,jochen,friedl,martina,ich und noch so a angsoffner bernd
am anfang hab ich erst mal die spitzentruppen räder fotografieren müssen, 4 warn heut dabei






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
 wir sind ersmal zur oswldhöhle gfohrn, weil unser rauschbruder bernd des blockmeer heut endlich fohrn wollt. auf der strass do no ham wir aweng gas gebn, damit wir die zeit, wo unser rauschi beim treffpkt vergeutet hat wieder rei zuholen





[/URL][/IMG]
da ankomma bin ich und friedel gleich durchgfohr, na stimmt ned ich hab 2 anläuf gebraucht





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
dann sind wir übern kantenweg weiter





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
weiter zur ehemaligen schlüssestell, die jetzt keine mehr ist, bei den meisten von uns 





[/URL][/IMG]
der bernd hat zwor a dumms gsicht gemacht, is die stell aber gut gfohrn





[/URL][/IMG]
und der jochen der sauhund is auf anhieb sauber durch





[/URL][/IMG]

des wetter war a traum @schoschi du pfeifen hast die wohl gestern awen übernomma bei deiner  tour





[/URL][/IMG]
weiter zum höhentrail ,da gibs jetzt ka fotos und zur muschelq.
aufm weg is unsern rauschbruder awen die luf aus ganga





[/URL][/IMG]

dann zum pavilion hoch, wegen der engen spitzkehren, die a paar von der truppe noch ned kanten





[/URL][/IMG]
dann sind wir zur binghöhle, um zu einer neuen abfohrt zu komma





[/URL][/IMG]
zum wasserfalltrail, ist eigendlich nur a stell wo aweng schwere ist, ham wir bis auf einer ausnahme alle gfohrn(beim nächsten mal packtes scho roland)





[/URL][/IMG]
so des wars von meiner seiten aus wieder mol, aber der sven hat ja noch paa bilder
tschau peter


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

So, bin auch wieder dahaam...hab aufn Schlag genau eine Stunde gebraucht (wobei ich aber die Verkehrsregeln eingehalten hab - die meisten zumindest  )
War heut auch wieder total Klasse, super Spots, super Trails, super Team, super witzig, einfach alles super  Danke!! Allerdings werd ich meinen Beinen morng a Pause gönnen, gestern und heute zusammen war scho a weng was...
Da heut meine Kamera ausnahmsweise net wegen Kälte gestreikt hat konnt ich auch a paar Bilder machen (30 Stück an der Zahl). *Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich die auf meine Seite hochlad und dann den Link hier im Thread reinstelle??* (Es sind keine fiesen Schnappschüsse dabei) (Nein das Angebot einen extra Bereich auf meinem Server einzurichten hab ich net vergessen, hab bloß noch ka gscheite Software gfunden, und meim selbergstricktn Zeug mangelts a weng an Benutzerfreundlichkeit  )


happy biking,

Sven


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> war eine coole tour neulich
> @peter: konnte leider nicht antworten Akku war leer-Ladegerät nicht da...
> ...



yo - zerberus schdeffl, schö dässd do worsd   - sin laidä ned zäm quadschn kumma - obbä villaichd kummsd ja mol widdä in di frängische, dässd mol widdä a booär gschaide duurn foän koosd - ned so longwailich wi in dä schwaids 

aa guude hoamfoäd und guudn rudsch (neä ned auf dä schdross)
änd schdäi kräisi dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kleiner touren bericht
> war heut super wetter, und a toller haufen. auf drei mann ham wir vrzichten müssen, 2 davon ham:kotz: und bei einen hat ned geklappt. so warn daber der roland,jochen,friedl,martina,ich und noch so a angsoffner bernd



Huhu, war auch dabei!?!


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kleiner touren bericht
> war heut super wetter, und a toller haufen. auf drei mann ham wir vrzichten müssen, 2 davon ham:kotz: und bei einen hat ned geklappt. so warn daber der roland,jochen,friedl,martina,ich und noch so a angsoffner bernd



hey peter! hosd du aa gsuffn, odä
1. den sven vergässn
2. den sven umgedaafd in friedl
3. oddä weä zäm dei..bl isn dä friedl?

mä märgd scho mir geeds widdä guud - ich hoff den schoschi aa

ai wisch ju whot dä wolf


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Huhu, war auch dabei!?!


hai sven ich hobs bemergd - wo woäd ihä dännooch aikeehrd??


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> hai sven ich hobs bemergd - wo woäd ihä dännooch aikeehrd??



dennoch wor mer a eis essen in ebs


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> dennoch wor mer a eis essen in ebs



schwainärai wos dii nain ais mischn - ich glaab di sollädn weenichä dävoo nemma


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2007)

sorry sven, ich glab ich muss mein zucker mal messen
stell doch mal dei foto rei, hoff das ich amol drauf bin, weil von den anderen hat immer kanner sei bilderkisten dabei.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> sorry sven, ich glab ich muss mein zucker mal messen
> stell doch mal dei foto rei, hoff das ich amol drauf bin, weil von den anderen hat immer kanner sei bilderkisten dabei.



Naja macht ja nix 
Auf a paar Bilder bist a mit drauf, von dem einen Block den ihr gfahren seid (wo ich lieber außen rum bin  ). Aber sonst auch net viel, Du bist ja a immer der erste der runterfährt...
Bilder werden grad noch hochgeladen!


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

Sooooo...nu hobi meina Bildä a hochgladen!!
Hier ne kleine Auswahl:

Des Wetter war wieder superb, wenn Engel reisen halt 








Todesmutig stürzt sich der Roland die steilen Gefälle hinunter:






Jaaa, vom Peter gibts auch Bilder:






An diesem Block haben sich alle a weng probiert:
Der Roland:






Der Berndi:






Der Jochen:






Um mal ne andere Perspektive von dem Block zu kriegen das ganze von unten:






Der Bernd hat bei den Spitzkehren a wengla HR versetzen geübt:






Noch ein paar Bilder von den Spitzkehren:
















Die anderen Bilder könnts ihr euch unter http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/94 anschauen!


Sven


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2007)

@Peter und Sven,

saugeile Bilder, war eine anstrengende aber saugeile Tour heute. Viele Spots auf ca. 25 KM und 710 HM. Auch das lustige Bierchen hinterher, obwohl ich zum Schluss den Jochen sein leichtes Weizen bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (29. Dezember 2007)

Mich packt der Neid bei den Bildern und Berichten, weil

a) hier ist das Wetter besch...
b) alleine fahren ist zum ******
c) ist meine Kondi nicht wirklich Schwarzwaldtauglich

Und sacht mal??? Brauch ich a neue Brille, oder hat sich der Bernd endlich mal vernünftig angezogen???

So, ich geh mal "trainieren". Bis bald,
Markus


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mich packt der Neid bei den Bildern und Berichten,
> Und sacht mal??? Brauch ich a neue Brille, oder hat sich der Bernd endlich mal vernünftig angezogen???
> 
> 
> Markus



iich schäds - dä hod bloos angsd khobd - däs mä des ned sichd (wall faggdisch ned vorhandn) des ä so grooß bzw. so digg oogebriisn hod  
woäschainlich issä grood baim räddichässn - um sai gaggäla aufzäbaua , sunsd mussä sai schwuulnhoosn in di aldglaidä doo  
sers margus - schööna grüüs nain schwodswold - hobds ihä schnee do drom?
dä wolf


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2007)

obbä nix des do drods - des muss aan dä naid lossn   - des hindäroodväsedsn konnä dä bebbärl
schdäi djund bis nochä  dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

war mal wieder eine sehr geile Tour und hat sauviel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß an alle 
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2007)

Jo gut wors heut ( A wenni am Anfang wi der letzte Depp gfohrn bin). Obber am Schluß is ja widder ganz gut ganga! 

Mein neues Setup (6 Weizen und 3 Ciapirinha am Abend vor der Tour)welches ich heute probiert hat ist wohl doch nix. DEs nächsda mol wird nimmer am Abend davor gsuffn odder des Biken abgsachd!  Beides zam haut ned no!! 

Salve


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2007)

biken werd ned abgsagt du hirsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> biken werd ned abgsagt du hirsch


Also gut!  Dann mussi hald aweng SA1(Saufausdauertraining1) machn für die Grundlagenausdauer. Am besdn mit Doornkart, Sechsämter und Korn odder wos mand ihr?


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also gut!  Dann mussi hald aweng SA1(Saufausdauertraining1) machn für die Grundlagenausdauer. Am besdn mit Doornkart, Sechsämter und Korn odder wos mand ihr?



Da hobi a bessera Lösung: wie wärs mit einfach net so viel Saufn am amd vor aner Tour!?!


----------



## schu2000 (30. Dezember 2007)

@koma-bernd: hab Dich auch lieb  http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/guestbook


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @koma-bernd: hab Dich auch lieb  http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/guestbook



hilve nu a schwuulä 
guds nächdla dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

ich werd evt mittag mal in die fränkische zum wander gehen, und schauen wir trocken die riesenburgtreppen sind, wegen morgen füh evt


----------



## Schoschi (30. Dezember 2007)

Servus miteinand´

bin auch grad heimgekommen, ihr hattet ja ne Gaudi, net schlecht.
Hats jemand geschaft an der Muschelquelle vorm Baum rumzukommen?


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus miteinand´
> 
> bin auch grad heimgekommen, ihr hattet ja ne Gaudi, net schlecht.
> Hats jemand geschaft an der Muschelquelle vorm Baum rumzukommen?



nein, ich bin runter hab des hinderrad versetz,und bei der einfahrt zur treppe, an der schitt baumwurzel hängen geblieben, also ned sauber gschafft


----------



## Schoschi (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> nein, ich bin runter hab des hinderrad versetz,und bei der einfahrt zur treppe, an der schitt baumwurzel hängen geblieben, also ned sauber gschafft



tzz tzz, muss ma wirklich alles selber machen......................


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

wegen morgen, also ich geh um 9.30 zur riesenburg, ist direkt an der strasse bei der riesenb. eine parkbucht, da kann mann parken. werd awng testen wenn noch jamand lust hat, bescheid geben


----------



## kubikjch (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi Peter, tät gern a weng mittesten, aber ich muß morgen früh mal zum tierarzt mit unser Viecher.
vielleicht klappts ja im neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Peter, tät gern a weng mittesten, aber ich muß morgen früh mal zum tierarzt mit unser Viecher.
> vielleicht klappts ja im neuen Jahr



Hey Kubikjch,

du hast morgen keine Zeit zum biken du musst alles schön herrichten für abends wenn deine Ehrengäste kommen 
Es muss alles perfekt sein. Rotwein und Speikübel müssen parat stehen.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Kubikjch,
> 
> du hast morgen keine Zeit zum biken du musst alles schön herrichten für abends wenn deine Ehrengäste kommen
> Es muss alles perfekt sein. Rotwein und Speikübel müssen parat stehen.



kommst du mit???


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> kommst du mit???



Ich glaube schon.

komm aber mit Whipi. Wir fahren ja keine Tour.





Sag dir nochmal bescheid

Roland


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

@bernd
gehst moin ,mit


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2007)

Wann willsdn geh? Is des ned alles Nass? Bei uns regneds scho widder!
Wi die Drebbn dord sin wenns Nass is wasd ja nu Bedär odder?


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

9.30 an der parkbucht unterhalb der riesenb. wenn zu nass dann trainier aweng an der altersheimabf. die geht auch bei naesse


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

und jammer ned scho wieder, es ist alles nass, ich will ja ka tour fohrn


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> und jammer ned scho wieder, es ist alles nass, ich will ja ka tour fohrn



Wir sollten vielleicht gleich zum Altersheimtrail gehen.
bei uns pisst es auch.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

die zwei trails sind  ca 2km getrennt , do schau mer halt mal was geht, will noch paar fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> die zwei trails sind  ca 2km getrennt , do schau mer halt mal was geht, will noch paar fotos machen



Ja O.K. damit dei Familienalbum voll wird.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Peter, tät gern a weng mittesten, aber ich muß morgen früh mal zum tierarzt mit unser Viecher.
> vielleicht klappts ja im neuen Jahr



Bevor wir morgen bei dir essen will ich aber die zwei Katzen und den Hund nochmal lebendig sehen.  Ich weis ja nicht warum du zum Tierarzt gehst.
Ich steh ned so auf Katzen und Hundegulasch.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja O.K. damit dei Familienalbum voll wird.



na na, werde nächstes jahr ziemlich viele bilder von euch machen, wenn mir mal zum lago gehn und in die berge (falls des jemals was wird), und am jahresende die schönsten fotos zu eine kalender machen.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> na na, werde nächstes jahr ziemlich viele bilder von euch machen, wenn mir mal zum lago gehn und in die berge (falls des jemals was wird), und am jahresende die schönsten fotos zu eine kalender machen.



Nächstes Jahr werd ma mal des öfteren die Berglein besuchen. Erstens Vorbereitung Alpenx und danach wollen wir bestimmt den ein oder anderen Peter Metz Trail fahren.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werd ma mal des öfteren die Berglein besuchen. Erstens Vorbereitung Alpenx und danach wollen wir bestimmt den ein oder anderen Peter Metz Trail fahren.



ich werd dich daran erinnern


----------



## Axalp (30. Dezember 2007)

macmount schrieb:


> sers margus - schööna grüüs nain schwodswold - hobds ihä schnee do drom?
> dä wolf



Servus,

hab gestern und heute mit'm Höhentraining  begonnen, aber selbst auf 900m liegt fast nichts mehr. Es sind nur viele Eisplatten da - gut für die Fahrtechnik, schlecht für den "Flow". 

Viel Spass im Altersheim ... und lasst mir bitte die Riesenburg stehen  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab gestern und heute mit'm Höhentraining ;-) begonnen, aber selbst auf 900m liegt fast nichts mehr. Es sind nur viele Eisplatten da - gut für die Fahrtechnik, schlecht für den "Flow".
> 
> Viel Spass im Altersheim ... und lasst mir bitte die Riesenburg stehen ;-) !!!



Wenns nass is müss ma halt die zwei steilen Stücke auslassen. Ned das ma Silvester im liegen verbringa müssn. Aber die Holztreppen und erstn Steintreppen bis zur Riesenburch müsstn scho geh. Danach können wir ja immer noch ins Altersheim und den Treppentrail obfoan.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2007)

@Peter und Roland: In Hausen pissts schon wieder. Melde mich für morgen ab. Auf nass und kalt habe ich keinen Bock wegen einer oder zwei Abfahrten. Die Riesenburg steht auch noch wenn es mal wieder trocken ist. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns nass is müss ma halt die zwei steilen Stücke auslassen. Ned das ma Silvester im liegen verbringa müssn. Aber die Holztreppen und erstn Steintreppen bis zur Riesenburch müsstn scho geh. Danach können wir ja immer noch ins Altersheim und den Treppentrail obfoan.



Des einzge wos widder geh wird wirsd du sah!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des einzge wos widder geh wird wirsd du sah!



Na host dein Rausch ausgschlofn weilst scho widda frech bist. Odda hots die gestern a weng auf Kopf kaut wisd rundagfalln bist.
Bleib schö daham denn do wirsd ned nass, und dei Schatzi hods a lieber wennsd daham bist. 
Und ich hob mei Ruh vor dir. Gott sei Dank


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Peter und Roland: In Hausen pissts schon wieder. Melde mich für morgen ab. Auf nass und kalt habe ich keinen Bock wegen einer oder zwei Abfahrten. Die Riesenburg steht auch noch wenn es mal wieder trocken ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



alter mann


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> alter mann



wie maansd eds des mid mann


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade vom Silvester fahren mit Peter und Martina zurück. Die Riesenburg war mit einer Eisschicht überzogen. Der Altersheimtrail war sehr gut zu fahren und wir haben  Kurfentechnik geübt 1 KM ca. 2 Std. Wie immer sehr lustig vor allem wenn die Martina in meiner Nähe war denn dann hats mich immer umgehauen (aber ohne Rad). Vielleicht stellt der Peter noch einige Bilder rein.

*Allen einen guten Rutsch and a happy new Year*

Bis nächstes Jahr zu neuen Trails

Roland


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2007)

ja roland ,war mal wieder schön heut, wetter war a gut,hat sogar die sonne gschiena. riesenburg war teilweise mit eis überzogen, und der rest saunass, drumm sind wir gleich zum altersheimtrail. ich hab a paar fots und filmausschnitte gemacht, aber wie ich des mit den film hier rein bring  . erst mal paar bilder





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


na leut, ich hab keinen abflug übern lenker gemacht, sondern hab des bild aus den film kobiert, vielleicht bekomm ich des mit film reistelln noch hin


----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2007)

Tach miteinander,

ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag auch ne Menge Spaß, hab seit gestern ne Kieferklemme, auf deutsch ne Maulsperre. Kann quasi meine große Klappe nicht mehr aufreissen........... 
Da muss man zum Kieferchirurgen, hab echt gute Laune..........kann nur noch Pommes fressen und Süppchen schlürfen............das neue Jahr fängt ja klasse an..........naja, werd mich heut Nacht an Flaschennahrung halten......


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2007)

wie hastn des wieder angstellt du sepp, kommt davon weils die letzten zwei touren ned mit warst ich hab a kurzvideo in youtube geladen, aber wie des ins forum bring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2007)

na den link kannst ja reinstellen..............wie heißt das denn, damits cih suchen kann?
ich hab gar nix gemacht, des is ja des...........


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach miteinander,
> 
> ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag auch ne Menge Spaß, hab seit gestern ne Kieferklemme, auf deutsch ne Maulsperre. Kann quasi meine große Klappe nicht mehr aufreissen...........
> Da muss man zum Kieferchirurgen, hab echt gute Laune..........kann nur noch Pommes fressen und Süppchen schlürfen............das neue Jahr fängt ja klasse an..........naja, werd mich heut Nacht an Flaschennahrung halten......


Wohl nem Neger eine geblasen hä?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2007)

war gerade mit dem Jochen 2 Stunden am Hollymountain (zu Fuß) wir haben einen schönen Trail für nächstes Jahr aber nur wenn es trocken ist. Und eine Schlüsselstelle. Hab leider keinen Foto dabei gehabt.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab a kurzvideo in youtube geladen, aber wie des ins forum bring




@peter: ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei, hier der direkte link: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2IiN8rygBhg

und jetzt versuch ich mal das video direkt hier im thread reinzustellen:







Sven


----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @peter: ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei, hier der direkte link: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2IiN8rygBhg
> 
> und jetzt versuch ich mal das video direkt hier im thread reinzustellen:
> 
> ...



WOW, Roland in der Hauptrolle


----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2007)

Sehr witzig Bernd, vielleicht kommts wirklich von zuviel Amore, die zenterschweren Weibsen sind nicht soo leicht zufriedenzustellen.................

Wer sucht eigentlich die Musik zum Video aus....................is ja saugeil.....(!)........


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wer sucht eigentlich die Musik zum Video aus....................is ja saugeil.....(!)........




Als ichs vorhin des erste mal gsehn hab wars noch mitm richtigen Ton, Kommentar vom Peter nachdem der Roland drunten war: "Supääää"


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2007)

man bin ich a computer depp, brauch stunden des zueg zum hochladen, und der sven minuten des rei zu stelln  gut das des beim biken ned so ist . habe die musi selbst rausgsucht  passt irgendwie dazu. hab jetzt noch a 2 video.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> man bin ich a computer depp, brauch stunden des zueg zum hochladen, und der sven minuten des rei zu stelln  gut das des beim biken ned so ist . habe die musi selbst rausgsucht  passt irgendwie dazu. hab jetzt noch a 2 video.



@peter: dafür is beim biken andersrum  und außerdem is computerzeugs ja mei job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> man bin ich a computer depp, brauch stunden des zueg zum hochladen, und der sven minuten des rei zu stelln  gut das des beim biken ned so ist . habe die musi selbst rausgsucht  passt irgendwie dazu. hab jetzt noch a 2 video.



Der nächste Schritt ist getan. Vom einfachen Bild zum Film. Wie schnell geht denn des mit der hochladerei, aber ich glaub ich hab dein Video von damals nicht mehr.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2007)

der sven stellt des zeite a rei, bin noch zu doof dazu. des hochladen von den 10 sek. video, dauert ca 10 min, geht bestimmt a schneller , aber wie


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> der sven stellt des zeite a rei, bin noch zu doof dazu. des hochladen von den 10 sek. video, dauert ca 10 min, geht bestimmt a schneller , aber wie



nee des zweita stellt gleich dä petä nei, ich hab ihm grad erklärt wie des geht 
des problem mitm hochladen is dass die video-dateien so wie sie von der kamera gespeichert wern relativ groß sind. erst nachdem sie zu youtube hochgeladen sind werden die dateien in das kleinere youtube-format umgewandelt. evtl. gibts da aber programme um die videos scho vor dem hochladen ins kleinere youtube-format umzuwandeln...muss ich mal schaua


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> nee des zweita stellt gleich dä petä nei, ich hab ihm grad erklärt wie des geht
> des problem mitm hochladen is dass die video-dateien so wie sie von der kamera gespeichert wern relativ groß sind. erst nachdem sie zu youtube hochgeladen sind werden die dateien in das kleinere youtube-format umgewandelt. evtl. gibts da aber programme um die videos scho vor dem hochladen ins kleinere youtube-format umzuwandeln...muss ich mal schaua



Cool wenn ma so an Fuchs in der Grubbn hot.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Cool wenn ma so an Fuchs in der Grubbn hot.



 wenn i ner so gud fohrroad foahrn könnt... 

Da der Peter grad net da is stell ich des 2. Video trotzdem rein:







Sven


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wenn i ner so gud fohrroad foahrn könnt...
> 
> Da der Peter grad net da is stell ich des 2. Video trotzdem rein:
> 
> ...



Ja den Beda sein lässign Foastil hätt ich a gern. Do hasts halt übn übn und numol übn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2007)

schau das kummst


----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Roland, ich und unsere Frauen haben eben mindestens 5000 Kalorien vertilgt und gehen jetzt zum gemütlichen Teil über.(5 Flaschen Rotwein)
Bevor wir nicht mehr im Stande sind, wünschen wir allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008.
Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## kubikjch (1. Januar 2008)

Wilkommen in 2008.

Wir feiern weiter.


----------



## Axalp (1. Januar 2008)

Servus Männers und Gespielinnen!

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein glückliches und erfolgreiches Jahr 2008!!!
Viel Glück, Gesundheit und HAPPY TRAILS 

Die Alpen sind fällig. Pack' 'mers an 

Ich sauf mal weiter, viel Spass Euch allen

Greez,
Markus


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

@alle üblichen verdächdichn:
a gsunds nois johä  - ich hoff dässi übähaubds zum roodfoän kumm  - bin hoid dsiimlich hai   - 
blaibds mä gsund und värrüggd  
bis demnäggsd 
oiä wolf


----------



## Schoschi (1. Januar 2008)

A gesundes Neues............an alle die die Augen schon wieder aufkriegen..........und des Joahr wird mal gscheit gefahren, Schluss mit PillePalle vom letzten Jahr......................


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2008)

Moin ihr fränkischen Schweizerinnen und Schweizer 

ich wünsch euch allen a gsunds neus Jahr und alles Gute für 2008!! Auf einen hohen Lernfaktor aufm Bike  alle noch in der Ausnüchterungsphase?? 
@Roland: Danke für Deinen abermaligen Gästebucheintrag 


Sven


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

gut moin an all
wir wünschen euch an gsundes neues jahr 08, besonders eine gute alpen X, und das mer heuer mal zum lago und in die mountain komma


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

Moing
ich wünsch euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr und alles Gute für 2008.
Rausch ausgschlofn ? Werd mein Bike heut mal stehen lassen. hab gestern mitn Jochen doch a weng rumgsoffn.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Moin ihr fränkischen Schweizerinnen und Schweizer
> 
> ich wünsch euch allen a gsunds neus Jahr und alles Gute für 2008!! Auf einen hohen Lernfaktor aufm Bike  alle noch in der Ausnüchterungsphase??
> @Roland: Danke für Deinen abermaligen Gästebucheintrag
> ...



Ja Ja wie verschieden doch die Bilder von  deinen letzten Touren, und im Gegensatz dazu, zum 30.12.2007 sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut moin an all
> wir wünschen euch an gsundes neues jahr 08, besonders eine gute alpen X, und das mer heuer mal zum lago und in die mountain komma



moin - moin - super eure videos  - ich glaab ich hob edsäd rausgfunna wosi üübm muss 
schau mä mol wos des johr füä mich fooroddechnisch bringd 
schdäi kräisi, dä wolf

be äss: wos is den midm bebbärl is deä auf vielsäffdä scho widdä zu di gälbm, wäll mä gooä nix vo na höäd??


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

des letzte silvestervideo


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des letzte silvestervideo



Die Video sind scho subba. Do könna ma uns die Schlüsselstell durchfoaden kombledd oschaua.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> be äss: wos is den midm bebbärl is deä auf vielsäffdä scho widdä zu di gälbm, wäll mä gooä nix vo na höäd??


ich glab das der frügh imma rechd lang schleefd wenna ko odda döff


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2008)

Übrigens O-Ton meiner Freundin zu den Videos:
"Die sin ja total langsam!! Des hob ich im Fernsehen obbe scho schnellä gsehn"   
Jaja selbst keine Ahnung ham und net mal den nächsten Hügel naufkumma und dann solche Bemerkungen ablassen...obbe da gehts ja um die Technik net um die Gschwindigkeit...


----------



## kubikjch (1. Januar 2008)

Moin ihr üblichen Verdächtigen,

wünsch euch ein supa Jahr. Meon Kopf gehts a widda bessa, jetzt kanns nur noch gut werden.

Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Übrigens O-Ton meiner Freundin zu den Videos:
> "Die sin ja total langsam!! Des hob ich im Fernsehen obbe scho schnellä gsehn"
> Jaja selbst keine Ahnung ham und net mal den nächsten Hügel naufkumma und dann solche Bemerkungen ablassen...obbe da gehts ja um die Technik net um die Gschwindigkeit...



Brings amol mid dann los mas amol nundarauschn


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Moin ihr üblichen Verdächtigen,
> 
> Meon Kopf gehts a widda bessa
> Jochen



Dein Kopf vielleicht schon aber deinen Augen


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr alten Zipfelklatscher 

Wünsch euch allen ein erfolgreiches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr.Aus technischer Sicht seid Ihr ja bald nicht mehr zu toppen,was kommt als nächstes?Backflip? 
 War heut sogar eine Neujahrshausrunde drehen und es scheint ein gutes Zeichen gewesen zu sein,konnte heute alle noch gebliebenen Schlüsselstellen durchfahren ohne einmal auszuklicken,es war aber auch alles schön hart gefroren.Bin auch erst heute früh um halb sieben zweistellig angeschlagen nach Haus gekommen ,vielleicht brauch ich das um Nachmittags fit zu sein.
 Sobald der Schnee in den Bergen weg ist will ich heuer ne Karwendelrunde drehen(ist nur ein Tagesausflug),vielleicht will ja jemand mitfahren.
 Ansonsten hauts euch nei,bis demnächst mal in der Frängischn

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

karwendelrund hab ich scho 2mal gmacht. landschaftlich a traum, fahrtechnisch a alptraum , wenn mers orginal fährt, gibt aber was man reibaua kann, ist aber noch aweng zeit dahin


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> karwendelrund hab ich scho 2mal gmacht. landschaftlich a traum, fahrtechnisch a alptraum , wenn mers orginal fährt, gibt aber was man reibaua kann, ist aber noch aweng zeit dahin



Bins 2007 im April gefahren,da waren die Wege zum Teil richtig ausgesetzt,also einige Stellen waren schon interessant.Aber klar,viele Forststrassen.Man kanns aber auch auf zwei Tage ausbauen und was einbauen.Aber Du hast Recht,da is noch lang hin,ich träum halt schon vom Frühling....


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

ja, der frühling, hoff der kommt bald, will heuer eigendlich wieder mehr zeit auf dem rad verbringen, wie 07, aber beschweren kann ich mich ned, war letztes jahr 6mal in den bergen zum biken, hab tolle trail kennengelernd und super  freunde gefunden in der bergregion. ich hoff das es heuer mal klappt , zusammen in den bergen einige touren zu fahren, ich glaub der rest unserer trupp ist auch scho ganz heiss drauf, und des nötige zeug hams allemal dazu (kontie und fahrtechn.)


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> karwendelrund hab ich scho 2mal gmacht. landschaftlich a traum, fahrtechnisch a alptraum , wenn mers orginal fährt, gibt aber was man reibaua kann, ist aber noch aweng zeit dahin



Gibs eigentlich was desd noch ned gefahren bist


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gibs eigentlich was des noch ned gefahren bist



ja roland, aber ich geb mir mühe des noch zu machen


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

was treib mer den am samstag?? mal wieder richt rabeneck???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja roland, aber ich geb mir mühe des noch zu machen



Ich hoff ich bin da einigemale dabei.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoff ich bin da einigemale dabei.



ich auch


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was treib mer den am samstag?? mal wieder richt rabeneck???



Ja wegen mir denn wenn ma noch a weng warten hob i den Weg wieder total vergessen. Denn Ortskenntnis ist ja bekanntlich meine grösste Stärke.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

ja , dort hinten gibs noch a paar stellen wost noch offen hast, neues jahr, neues glück


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

so bin edsädla vom dränniän zärügg - und dodaal frusdrieäd  - mai orsch (hindärood) is wi fesdgebabbd  - 
@peter: vielleichd konnsd mä mol a booä dibbs geem wi i main gaul doch nu zäm schdaing bring 
dä wolf


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

so - edsäd brobbieri des a amol mid an vidio - des weä doch wos füän beedä zäm üüm so in richdung an guudnhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llx0S9f6kIM#
iich glaab des wäd nix - is wi baim roodfoän - muss mä hald nu meera rumbrobbieän


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> so bin edsädla vom dränniän zärügg - und dodaal frusdrieäd  - mai orsch (hindärood) is wi fesdgebabbd  -
> @peter: vielleichd konnsd mä mol a booä dibbs geem wi i main gaul doch nu zäm schdaing bring
> dä wolf



tipps kann ich kanna gebn, schau dir den rest der truppe an, die hamss halt immer geübt, und wern von mal zu mal besser du musst halt aweng öfters mitfohren, dann lernst des scho


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

sacht mal, was issn mitn berndhirsch los, noch kann dumma kommentar reigsetzt, der wird noch voll sei


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> tipps kann ich kanna gebn, schau dir den rest der truppe an, die hamss halt immer geübt, und wern von mal zu mal besser du musst halt aweng öfters mitfohren, dann lernst des scho



zum Beispiel am Samstag.


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> tipps kann ich kanna gebn, schau dir den rest der truppe an, die hamss halt immer geübt, und wern von mal zu mal besser du musst halt aweng öfters mitfohren, dann lernst des scho



des soggsd du so laichd  - däd ja öfdä gänn miidgee obä ka dsaid is hald mol ka dsaid 
wos iich übrichbringa ko on dsaid is höxdns jeedn dooch a schdündla - öschdns is wenn ich haamkumm im momend scho dungl und doon öschd  des radl aufloodn und nooch loidnboch des schaffi ned - und WE geed a ofd ned - obbä iich geeb ned auf - muss hald aweng unsä rondschdaa unsichä machn 
no donn bis donn
dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> zum Beispiel am Samstag.



wann und wo??


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des soggsd du so laichd  - däd ja öfdä gänn miidgee obä ka dsaid is hald mol ka dsaid
> wos iich übrichbringa ko on dsaid is höxdns jeedn dooch a schdündla - öschdns is wenn ich haamkumm im momend scho dungl und doon öschd  des radl aufloodn und nooch loidnboch des schaffi ned - und WE geed a ofd ned - obbä iich geeb ned auf - muss hald aweng unsä rondschdaa unsichä machn
> no donn bis donn
> dä wolf


Jedn Doch a Schdund des senn 7 Schdund die Wochn. Die vralst dann auf zwa Doch dann host zwa mol 3,5 Schdund und des langd zum Medfoan.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wann und wo??



Am Samstag in der fränkischn den Treffpunkt und die Zeit wird der Peter noch bekanntgeben da ich ortsunkundig bin.


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag in der fränkischn den Treffpunkt und die Zeit wird der Peter noch bekanntgeben da ich ortsunkundig bin.



wenn mä denn beedä ned häddn  - mussd hald doch widdä mol den hund miidneema 
wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Januar 2008)

Aua Aua!!!! Aua Aua!!


ALLEN A GSUNDS NEUES!! 2007 Wor Geil!!!
Extra Gruß ans Bederlä waller uns auf richdign Wech brochd hod 
Bussi an alle welche mir droz mein blödn Gwaff kanna auf di Goschn ghaud hom!! 




Aua!!! AUa!!

Ich hasse Sylvester!!!
Welchn Dooch hommern heud überhabd?


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aua Aua!!!! Aua Aua!!
> 
> 
> ALLEN A GSUNDS NEUES!! 2007 Wor Geil!!!
> ...



diä aa nu a gsunds nois  - wennsd nu a weng gwadd häddsd wä 2008 bald scho widdä rum  - und sai mid daina bussis libä ned so fraigebisch - mir hom uns im aldn johä nimmä gsäng - des mid auf di goschn haua kömmä in denn johä scho nu noochholn  - (obbä bloos wennsd waidä so a schööns gschmarr schraim dusd )
bis zäm auf di goschn haua
dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aua Aua!!!! Aua Aua!!
> 
> 
> ALLEN A GSUNDS NEUES!! 2007 Wor Geil!!!
> ...



ist doch immer schön mit so einen dummwaferten haufen auf touren zu gehen


----------



## macmount (1. Januar 2008)

@roland: hob do wos gfunna - könnd efendunnell füä diich indäressand sai:http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25948


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch Urlaub und Zeit das Wetter ist ja gigantisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wünsch euch ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Hallo Roland, Hallo Jochen, ich werde Heute so um 12:30 für zwei Stunden fahren.
Wenn ihr Lust oder Zeit habt können wir ja gemeinsam fahren.
Geh jetzt mit den Kindern raus und schau gegen Mittag nochmal ins Forum.

Tschau Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch Urlaub und Zeit das Wetter ist ja gigantisch!


Fauler Sack!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wünsch euch ein gesundes neues Jahr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

würd gerne mitfahren, kommst vorbei 12.30 Uhr? Jochen ist wieder arbeiten.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fauler Sack!!!!


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber bin scho widder auf ärbert


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

@Bernd geht die Wochn a Nightride. Denn ansonsten bist ja scho wieder fast fort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bin scho widder auf ärbert



So so Ärbert nennt ma des an ganzen Doch im Inderned und dann Middochessn mid da Fra.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

würde auch gerne mitfahren. Habe den Termin erst gerade gesehen. Zeit 12.45 Uhr an der Kirche ist dass möglich? Bleibe solange online.
Roland schicke dir meine HandyNr.per pn


----------



## Thomas72 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

12:45 an der Kirche geht in Ordnung.

Roland??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2008)

Alles klar bis gleich.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 12:45 an der Kirche geht in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Bin auch um 12.45 Uhr an der Kirche bis gleich.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2008)

@bernd
bist du am wochend noch da?? (wegen samstag tour)
oder in china


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> bist du am wochend noch da?? (wegen samstag tour)
> oder in china


Samstag bin ich noch da. Sollte nur nicht zu lange dauern bzw. die Möglichkeit bestehn das ich abkürzen kann. Wäre etwas blöd wenn ich für zwei Wochen nach China fliege und den letzten Samstag davor den ganzen Tag weg bin.


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich noch da. Sollte nur nicht zu lange dauern bzw. die Möglichkeit bestehn das ich abkürzen kann. Wäre etwas blöd wenn ich für zwei Wochen nach China fliege und den letzten Samstag davor den ganzen Tag weg bin.



ich muss auch um ca 13.00 weg, start mer halt aweng eher


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2008)

Laut wetterbericht soll es aber am samstag net so besonders werden


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

hallo zurück vom besten Bikewetter, heut haben wir zu dritt Andreas, Thomas und ich mal alle Leutenbacher Spots durchgefahren. 
18KM 630HM. 
Sonne pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich muss auch um ca 13.00 weg, start mer halt aweng eher


Das trifft sich ja sehr gut!!!
Vorschlag ist deshalb: Samstag 9:30 Behringermühle Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Laut wetterbericht soll es aber am samstag net so besonders werden



werd scho haltn, am freitag um ca 13.30 werd ich a fohrn in der fränkisch, wenn aner lust hat


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo zurück vom besten Bikewetter, heut haben wir zu dritt Andreas, Thomas und ich mal alle Leutenbacher Spots durchgefahren.
> 18KM 630HM.
> Sonne pur


Du und alles durchgefahren!  Fängst des Johr scho widder mid Lügn oh!??


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2008)

@alle
war heut aner in nürnberg, und hat die 5-ten freer.schuhe sich gekauft ???


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du und alles durchgefahren!  Fängst des Johr scho widder mid Lügn oh!??



so gut wie alle halt die an denen wir vorbeigefahren sind. Ausnahme: Steinbruch  verblockte Kehre und Trail links vom Geländer Richtung Kirchehrenbach.
Ansonsten: Leutenbach-Richtung verbotenen unten rum Richtung Kirchehrenbach. Dann hinauf normal Trail Richtung Parkplatz, dann hinauf wieder Hangkante Richtung Kreuz, enge Kurve, Hühnerwegl, Kirschenplantage, neuer Trail Osterkreuz, Treppen Richtung Moritz, Seidmar Ruine, Trail über den Block über Wasserfall nach Hause.

Sehr geehrter Herr breyer ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du und alles durchgefahren!  Fängst des Johr scho widder mid Lügn oh!??



Was heist hier du und alles durchgefahren. Eine ausgesetzte Kehre nicht mehr, die bist du auch noch nicht gefahren. Eine sehr enge verblockte Kehre bin ich des letzte mal rum da warst du auch noch nicht. 
Also Ball flach mein Schatz. Ich hab die nächste Zeit zum üben da bist du ja nicht da. 
Aber du bist ja eh der bessere Biker. Du hast ja schliesslich studiert.

bis Samstag Roland


----------



## macmount (2. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @alle
> war heut aner in nürnberg, und hat die 5-ten freer.schuhe sich gekauft ???



yo maasdä - hob mä gedochd wenni scho ned foän koo brauchi wenigsdns a booä gschaide schuu 
musd sowiso noch nbg - und hob den dschoo gesdän a e-müll gschiggd - obbä mai gröös do hod - und donn hobbi hoid dsugschloong - 
soch amol hosd du denn übäroll dai schbione bedär???  
hob hoid denn resdlichn dooch oogfangd haus auszäraama - waansinn wos si do füä schai55 oosammld mid dä dsaid  bin bai demm schööna wäddä ned zäm foän kumma drods uhäsaub 
obbä aan dooch hobi scho ausghandld mid mainä rechierung 
endweedä fraidooch odä samsdooch 
bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> yo maasdä - hob mä gedochd wenni scho ned foän koo brauchi wenigsdns a booä gschaide schuu
> musd sowiso noch nbg - und hob den dschoo gesdän a e-müll gschiggd - obbä mai gröös do hod - und donn hobbi hoid dsugschloong -
> soch amol hosd du denn übäroll dai schbione bedär???
> hob hoid denn resdlichn dooch oogfangd haus auszäraama - waansinn wos si do füä schai55 oosammld mid dä dsaid  bin bai demm schööna wäddä ned zäm foän kumma drods uhäsaub
> ...



hey wolf, du musst samstach mitfohrn,unbedieng, denn mei spatzi muss dei schuh anpropieren, wegen der grösse, hast du wirklich kindergrösse 7,5


----------



## ragazza (2. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey wolf, du musst samstach mitfohrn,unbedieng, denn mei spatzi muss dei schuh anpropieren, wegen der grösse, hast du wirklich kindergrösse 7,5



7,5,sind des ned Handschuh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey wolf, du musst samstach mitfohrn,unbedieng, denn mei spatzi muss dei schuh anpropieren, wegen der grösse, hast du wirklich kindergrösse 7,5



ich bin baim dreedn immä om voddäraafm oogschdoosn - donn hobbi ainfoch di füüs a bissärl kürzd 
des hod obbä aa noochdaile: immä wenni an haddn griich kibbi noch vonn 
bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (2. Januar 2008)

alde liibe rosded ned - ich hädd di dswaa wenns noch mainä fraa geed scho längsd väkaafm sölln - obbä ich ko mi ned drenna - ich hob gsochd do väkaafi liibä mai fraa 
maina zwaa schdoolrössä:


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> so gut wie alle halt die an denen wir vorbeigefahren sind. Ausnahme: Steinbruch  verblockte Kehre und Trail links vom Geländer Richtung Kirchehrenbach.
> Ansonsten: Leutenbach-Richtung verbotenen unten rum Richtung Kirchehrenbach. Dann hinauf normal Trail Richtung Parkplatz, dann hinauf wieder Hangkante Richtung Kreuz, enge Kurve, Hühnerwegl, Kirschenplantage, neuer Trail Osterkreuz, Treppen Richtung Moritz, Seidmar Ruine, Trail über den Block über Wasserfall nach Hause.
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr breyer ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.
> ...




Heißt das du bist den Wasserfall komplett gefahren?
Respekt


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was heist hier du und alles durchgefahren. Eine ausgesetzte Kehre nicht mehr, die bist du auch noch nicht gefahren. Eine sehr enge verblockte Kehre bin ich des letzte mal rum da warst du auch noch nicht.
> Also Ball flach mein Schatz. Ich hab die nächste Zeit zum üben da bist du ja nicht da.
> Aber du bist ja eh der bessere Biker. Du hast ja schliesslich studiert.
> 
> bis Samstag Roland


Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung!!!!


----------



## macmount (2. Januar 2008)

so bin edsäd vo aana glaan brooberundn mid mai schuu zärügg - yo väregg des is ja waansinn wi die babbm  - wi mai gläddäschuu - ich glaab di ziichi däs näxda mol nai dä fritz pfau oo 
bloos des mid denna schnüüäsengl hobbi innän glai ausgedriim - hob mä glaich a läiss logg (lace lock) gebasdld 
zerberus dä wolf


----------



## Schoschi (2. Januar 2008)

oh mann, ich werd am Samstag arbeiten müssen ................und am Sonntag schauts auch schwierig aus, bei uns ist Feuerwehrball, do muss i immer danzn , und vorher muss ich Bier trinken, sonst konn ich net danzn...........aber solang ich danz konn ich ka Bier trinken.........ein Teufelskreis. Dass sich heutzudooch die Büchsen net einfoch in der Bar amüsieren können, so wie sichs gehört.........ein Jammer............. 

aber ich probier alles dass es mal klappt dieses Wochenende..........will foan.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> so bin edsäd vo aana glaan brooberundn mid mai schuu zärügg - yo väregg des is ja waansinn wi die babbm  - wi mai gläddäschuu - ich glaab di ziichi däs näxda mol nai dä fritz pfau oo
> bloos des mid denna schnüüäsengl hobbi innän glai ausgedriim - hob mä glaich a läiss logg (lace lock) gebasdld
> zerberus dä wolf



Bas fei blos auf dasder dein Zigenbord beim Schubindn ned neiglemmsd!!  

Der schbinnd der Wolf!!!!


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bas fei blos auf dasder dein Zigenbord beim Schubindn ned neiglemmsd!!
> 
> Der schbinnd der Wolf!!!!



hob goä kaan dsiignboäd bebbärl- obbä du solläsd diä widdä dain schnaudsä schdee lossn - donn fransd dai go...schn baim foän ned so aus 

(endlich mol widdä a schöns gschmarr vom bänd)
des sin di ledsdn zuggungen bevorä widdä zu di gälbm geed - dodd väschdeed na goddsaidangg kaanä 
ave bebbärl,
dä wolf


----------



## weichling (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bei mir daheim ist eine RS Lyrik aufgeschlagen.  
Hat irgendjemand 
rein zufällig einen Formula Adapter Vorderrad Postmount (PM) auf PM
für eine Formula Oro K18 mit 200er Scheibe rumliegen ?

Grüße

Weichling


----------



## blacksurf (3. Januar 2008)

hui, da hat einer aufgerüstet. Allerseits ein gutes Neues


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2008)

wegen morgen tour
treffpkt um ca 13.45 an der kläranlage vor pottenstein, auffahrt zur bergwachthüttn oberhalb pottenstein, dann amol die abfohrt testen die da runter geht, dann zurück , vorbei an der todestreppen, zum auto. habe soeben gelesen, das von der bergwachthütte runter nach pottenstein , 275 stufen gehn, da bin i mal gspannt


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen morgen tour
> treffpkt um ca 13.45 an der kläranlage vor pottenstein, auffahrt zur bergwachthüttn oberhalb pottenstein, dann amol die abfohrt testen die da runter geht, dann zurück , vorbei an der todestreppen, zum auto. habe soeben gelesen, das von der bergwachthütte runter nach pottenstein , 275 stufen gehn, da bin i mal gspannt



morgen und am Samstag !!

nicht schlecht. War heute beim Altersheimtrail mit meinem weißen. Heimwärts bin ich mal den Zwecklersgraben oder so ähnlich abgelaufen ist zwar trocken aber trotzdem rutschig gefrorenes Moos und teilw. Laub.

@weichling da können wir ja mal wieder eine Runde drehen und deine Gabel testen. Von Formula hab ich leider gar nichts.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

hab ich heute bestellt, wieder einige Gramm weniger die ich am AX tragen muss.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2008)

roland, gehst moin mit


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab ich heute bestellt, wieder einige Gramm weniger die ich am AX tragen muss.



die pedale senn zu schwer, häst doch die nc 17 magn. genomma, sind wesendlich leichter


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> hui, da hat einer aufgerüstet. Allerseits ein gutes Neues



Das gleiche wünsch ich dir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die pedale senn zu schwer, häst doch die nc 17 magn. genomma, sind wesendlich leichter



da hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit aus versehen einen Ersatzkit gekauft deswegen musste ich die nehmen. Wer geht morgen mit?


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2008)

nur ich


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur ich



Und ich


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, gehst moin mit



Desmol host du den 3000 Eintroch kabt.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und ich


Sochamol!!
Ärbärn dusd du ober nix mehr odder???


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sochamol!!
> Ärbärn dusd du ober nix mehr odder???



Ah wennst den Roland gemeint hast, wer sichs verdient hat hat Urlaub


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sochamol!!
> Ärbärn dusd du ober nix mehr odder???



Mir lafn die Wochn nu auf Notstrom des geht erst nächste Wochn widda los.
Obba fürs Bedärl und a Dua hob i fast immer Zeit.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich morgen dabei, aber nicht auf mich warten, mal sehen wie ich von der Arbeit rauskomm. Am Samstag solls ja pissen, so ein Mist. Ich glaub des schöne Bikerwetter ist vorerst vorbei, die letzten Wochen hats ja eigentlich fast immer gepasst............


----------



## kubikjch (3. Januar 2008)

du läfst doch immer auf notstrom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> du läfst doch immer auf notstrom



also so wie der manchmol fährt schauts eher aus wie Kriechstrom............


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> du läfst doch immer auf notstrom



hey Master Kubik,

woast gestern Nocht nu foan ? Müssast as nächsta mol a bissala era song da ich Nochmittogs scho undawegs woa.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> also so wie der manchmol fährt schauts eher aus wie Kriechstrom............



Des nennt sich dann Siemensgang. Des is unter Kriechstrom. Sozusong im Millivoltbereich.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ah wennst den Roland gemeint hast, wer sichs verdient hat hat Urlaub



Danke Sven,

endlich mal einer der sieht wie hart ich das ganze Jahr arbeite.


----------



## kubikjch (4. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Sven,
> 
> endlich mal einer der sieht wie hart ich das ganze Jahr arbeite.



der kennt dich halt no net so gut   

des war gestern abend a spontane entscheidung, aber ich habs dann doch gehn lassen, allans is a doof


----------



## schu2000 (4. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Sven,
> 
> endlich mal einer der sieht wie hart ich das ganze Jahr arbeite.



Naja sowas verstehn halt bloß Leut die selber des ganze Jahr so viel und hart schuften müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Sven,
> 
> endlich mal einer der sieht wie hart ich das ganze Jahr arbeite.





schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja sowas verstehn halt bloß Leut die selber des ganze Jahr so viel und hart schuften müssen...



Mir wird schlecht!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## macmount (4. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja sowas verstehn halt bloß Leut die selber des ganze Jahr so viel und hart schuften müssen...



nu so a faulä sack!!


----------



## Schoschi (4. Januar 2008)

Salve,

ihr hattet ja ein tolles Wetter erwischt.......bei mir scheint die Sonne......ich hock immer noch auf Arbeit. Nachdem ich heut früh um halb 4 immer noch aufm Wecker gschaut hab und einfach nicht eingepennt bin konnt ich schlecht um 5 das Arbeiten anfangen.........so ein Scheiss, wär gern mitgefahrn.............dann erwischt mich noch mei Kappo wie ich um 3 flüchten wollte, und nix wars, musst doch schnell noch was machen.
Jetzt gehts aber ab ins Wochenende und heut abend in die Therme, frei nach dem Motto: Den Zipfel und die Seele baumeln lassen..............

bis morgen denn, wenns Wetter passt..........


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

war heut nix mit biken, musste absagen wegen einen krankentransport. dafür hab ich morgen mehr zeit, und wenns wetter hält, könn mer den bergewachzhütten trail morgen noch ranhänga


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ihr hattet ja ein tolles Wetter erwischt.......bei mir scheint die Sonne......ich hock immer noch auf Arbeit. Nachdem ich heut früh um halb 4 immer noch aufm Wecker gschaut hab und einfach nicht eingepennt bin konnt ich schlecht um 5 das Arbeiten anfangen.........so ein Scheiss, wär gern mitgefahrn.............dann erwischt mich noch mei Kappo wie ich um 3 flüchten wollte, und nix wars, musst doch schnell noch was machen.
> Jetzt gehts aber ab ins Wochenende und heut abend in die Therme, frei nach dem Motto: Den Zipfel und die Seele baumeln lassen..............
> ...



Woa besser das du ned dabeiwarst des war viel zu technisch für dich. Übrigens der Bernd hot eure Todestreppe heut fehlerfrei absolviert.
Respekt Bernd.  Ich hobs a amol brobiert bin bis zum ende vom Gländer ich bräuchat nu 1-2 Fänger zum halten wenn i ohne mei Rod kumm  
ich hob a boa Bilder was blos ned ob die wos gwoan senn doch sicht ma a an Steilhantrail den ma heud gfoan senn. Und alla Kehrn und Dreppn ham ma gschaffd wenn a ned auf ersda mol.
Schorschi bis dann


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

Einige Fotos ab nichts richtiges.
Das ist ein Trail den wir aus Zufall entdeckt haben. Auch wieder mit einer Menge teilweise grosser Stufen und sehr enger Kehren die man nur mit versetzen rumkommt.




















Das ist der Treppentrail mit 285 Stufen mit manchmal fiesen Stufen und 45 Grad Abzweigungen und Felsennasen.
Ach ja die Stufen sind wir in alter AX manier hoch also Bike geschultert und los.


----------



## Thomas72 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Roland,

fahrt Ihr am Samstag?

Wenn ja, wann, wo, wielange, mit oder ohne Rüstung?.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> fahrt Ihr am Samstag?
> 
> ...





samsatch um 9.30 in behringersmühle mit ausrüstung  zeitlich werds scho aweng dauern 



@roland den neuen trail ,den du meinst ist von der sängerhütten runter, gleich am anfang von pütlachtal, den binn ich scho des öfteren runter, aber seit sie na neu gemacht haben , mit  den neuen stufen, ist er nemmer so toll, war früher besser


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

@roland dert trail von der bergwachth. runter, isses was zum testen, oder lohndt ned richtig. weil ich den morgen evt noch ranhängen will.
zur tour morgen.
behringersmühle rauf  zum rabeneck, natürlich übern block und trailabrutsch weg, dann aus heftigen trail runter und vor zur schottersmühl, dann rauf nach engelh.berg, und dann die endscheidung ob riesenburg oder altersheimtrail runter nach behringm.danach evt feierabend oder auf trail nach pottenstein, kommt aufs wetter an, soll aber bis mittag halten.

@ bernd , glückwunsch zur todestreppe


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Januar 2008)

Also wor heut nuamol a subber Wedder und man solls ned glaubn, ober der Roland und ich hom uns richdig lieb ghabd!!!
Also der Trail von der Burch runder is fei ned schlechd. Do is alles drin wos des Herz begärd. Drebbn, Spitzkehrn zum versetzn und welche wosd ausfohrn must!! (Und schnell naufgfohrn bisd auserdem !!)
Der Bergwachddrail is hald wos für di GAbel und den Dämpfer und bis auf a Saublödes Eck (Nu beschissner wie des BAum Eck am Projekt!) kombled fahrbor.

Obber wennsd an der Bergwachthütten gleich links gor naufgehsd kummd a Eck für die richdign Diggn Eier. 30 cm breit, verblockt und immer am Abgrund entlang. 
Do brauchsd a boor Leud zum sichern, wal wens do an Fehler machsd bist wahrscheinli hinüber! 

Die Todesdrebbn hod mi heud scho aufbaud! Aufs erschda mol durchgfohrn und weder am Geländer noch sonstwo Kontakt ghabd! 
Fährd si hald nüchdern doch besser

Ach ja: Melde mich für morgen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (4. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wor heut nuamol a subber Wedder und
> Der Bergwachddrail is hald wos für di GAbel und den Dämpfer und bis auf a Saublödes Eck (Nu beschissner wie des BAum Eck am Projekt!) kombled fahrbor.
> Die Todesdrebbn hod mi heud scho aufbaud! Aufs erschda mol durchgfohrn und weder am Geländer noch sonstwo Kontakt ghabd!
> Fährd si hald nüchdern doch besser
> ...



glüggwunsch bebbärl - saubä sochi - 
@peter: wie lang wädds morng wänn?? -


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wor heut nuamol a subber Wedder und man solls ned glaubn, ober der Roland und ich hom uns richdig lieb ghabd!!!
> Also der Trail von der Burch runder is fei ned schlechd. Do is alles drin wos des Herz begärd. Drebbn, Spitzkehrn zum versetzn und welche wosd ausfohrn must!! (Und schnell naufgfohrn bisd auserdem !!)
> Der Bergwachddrail is hald wos für di GAbel und den Dämpfer und bis auf a Saublödes Eck (Nu beschissner wie des BAum Eck am Projekt!) kombled fahrbor.
> 
> ...





was hast da du meldst dich für morgn ab, jetzt haust scho wieder 2 wochen ab noch cina, und morgen früh gehst ned mit, du lutscher 
wünsch dir nen schönen china aufendhalt, und mach aweng was, ausser saufen


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> glüggwunsch bebbärl - saubä sochi -
> @peter: wie lang wädds morng wänn?? -



hängt vo deiner gschwindichkeit ab na wolf ,man kan die tour zweimal abkürzen, wenns bei jemand zeitlich ned nahaut


----------



## macmount (4. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hängt vo deiner gschwindichkeit ab na wolf ,man kan die tour zweimal abkürzen, wenns bei jemand zeitlich ned nahaut


@peter:
1.dräffbungd 9:30, wo in behringersmühle??
2.brodeggdorn??


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was hast da du meldst dich für morgn ab, jetzt haust scho wieder 2 wochen ab noch cina, und morgen früh gehst ned mit, du lutscher
> wünsch dir nen schönen china aufendhalt, und mach aweng was, ausser saufen


Wasd Bedär heud fohrn, morgn fohrn und dann noch China grichi bei meiner Regierung ned durch. Hob mi dann hald wecherm Wedder für heud endschieden. Obber di zwa Wochn sin glei rum!!  Wünsch euch wos!!! Mir bleibn ja übers Forum in Kontakt!!


----------



## Thomas72 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Roland,

kannst Du mich morgen mitnehmen?
Wann soll ich bei Dir sein?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @peter:
> 1.dräffbungd 9:30, wo in behringersmühle??
> 2.brodeggdorn??



1. in ortstmitte links beim abzweig richt. bayreuth, dann gleich wieder rechts über brücke mit blauen geländer, dann bist da 
2, ausrüstung, auf jeden fall


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland dert trail von der bergwachth. runter, isses was zum testen, oder lohndt ned richtig. weil ich den morgen evt noch ranhängen will.
> zur tour morgen.
> behringersmühle rauf  zum rabeneck, natürlich übern block und trailabrutsch weg, dann aus heftigen trail runter und vor zur schottersmühl, dann rauf nach engelh.berg, und dann die endscheidung ob riesenburg oder altersheimtrail runter nach behringm.danach evt feierabend oder auf trail nach pottenstein, kommt aufs wetter an, soll aber bis mittag halten.
> 
> @ bernd , glückwunsch zur todestreppe



Also der Bergwachttrail is ned wirklich subba. Is wirklich wos zum Gabeltesten. Der Trail vom Sängerhäuschen is obba scho subba. 
@Thomas 8.45 Uhr bei mir wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

@Jochen bist du auch da um 8.45 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

@Peter fahren wir aber den Alterheimtrail da ich nicht ewig Zeit habe. Denn Nachmittag ist Schlittschuhlaufen angesagt.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland dert trail von der bergwachth. runter, isses was zum testen, oder lohndt ned richtig. weil ich den morgen evt noch ranhängen will.
> zur tour morgen.
> behringersmühle rauf  zum rabeneck, natürlich übern block und trailabrutsch weg, dann aus heftigen trail runter und vor zur schottersmühl, dann rauf nach engelh.berg, und dann die endscheidung ob riesenburg oder altersheimtrail runter nach behringm.danach evt feierabend oder auf trail nach pottenstein, kommt aufs wetter an, soll aber bis mittag halten.
> 
> @ bernd , glückwunsch zur todestreppe



Und wo bleibt mein Glückwunsch zur *halbn Todestreppn*


----------



## macmount (4. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt mein Glückwunsch zur *halbn Todestreppn*



glüggwunsch zä dä halbm doodesdräbbm - roland schadsi (schleim,schleim)  
basds neä auf däss oich ned mol zälechd 
zerberus, dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> glüggwunsch zä dä halbm doodesdräbbm - roland schadsi (schleim,schleim)
> basds neä auf däss oich ned mol zälechd
> zerberus, dä wolf



Danke, Danke
wenigstns ahna

bis morng
Roland


----------



## kubikjch (4. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Jochen bist du auch da um 8.45 Uhr ?



Wie willstn 3 Räder und Fahrer nei dein Bus kriegn?
Ruf mich mal morgn früh an, weil nauskumma zu dir is a gschmarr.


----------



## macmount (5. Januar 2008)

soch füä morng obb  - hob bis edsä unnä glumbb fainsäubälich in kaddonggs väbaggd  - scho drai dooch ochd schdundn und mä sichd nu nix zäweng es is zäm:kotz: 
wärd wenns ned rengd a weng kondi foän wenni ausgschloofm hob - eds saufi öschdmol ans bis drai und schau ob nuwos auf dä gloddsn kummd
vill schbass morng und brängds oich ned um mädls
bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (5. Januar 2008)

no, goä kaanä mehä do? ich hob gedochd blos dä bännd geed noch kina - sin eds alla auswandäd oddä woos???


----------



## kubikjch (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr mtbler, 

schönen gruß vom Jochen, er ist wieder hell wach, OP gut überstanden, träumt schon wieder von der nächsten Tour!!

Gruß Carola


----------



## macmount (5. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr mtbler,
> 
> schönen gruß vom Jochen, er ist wieder hell wach, OP gut überstanden, träumt schon wieder von der nächsten Tour!!
> 
> Gruß Carola



hallo carola - wünsch ihm alles gute, hoffe op kam ned vom radfahren!?
sag ihm einen schönen gruss
bis denn, der wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr mtbler,
> 
> schönen gruß vom Jochen, er ist wieder hell wach, OP gut überstanden, träumt schon wieder von der nächsten Tour!!
> 
> Gruß Carola


Hallo Carola,
die besten Grüße auch von mir! 
Kann ihn leider nicht besuchen, weil ich ja zu den Schlitzaugen fliege!!

Bernd


----------



## Schoschi (6. Januar 2008)

Servus miteinand´

Grüße auch von mir an Jochen!
Wetter ist ja voll Ätsch, naja, heut geht eh nix, bin noch a weng überhopft. Waren mal wieder die Letzten die gestern aus der Bar sind.............


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus miteinand´
> 
> Grüße auch von mir an Jochen!
> Wetter ist ja voll Ätsch, naja, heut geht eh nix, bin noch a weng überhopft. Waren mal wieder die Letzten die gestern aus der Bar sind.............



Des stimmt,

do wird schätz ich amol die gute alte gehasste Rolle wieder mal drankommen.

In Erwartung auf Sonne, Trocken oder minus Temparaturen.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2008)

bin gerade mal mitn rad nach bamberg gefahren, war meist sonnig und relativ mild aber nur strasse, voll langweilig


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin gerade mal mitn rad nach bamberg gefahren, war meist sonnig und relativ mild aber nur strasse, voll langweilig



Mit was bistn gfahrn mitm Rennfreak


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit was bistn gfahrn mitm Rennfreak



logisch, hab ja kein anderes mehr, aber nemmer lang, dann kommt mei spezi sx   , hoff bloss ich komm damit zurecht


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> logisch, hab ja kein anderes mehr, aber nemmer lang, dann kommt mei spezi sx   , hoff bloss ich komm damit zurecht



Des hoff ich a denn du host ja eigentlich scho des Superbike für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des hoff ich a denn du host ja eigentlich scho des Superbike für dich.



wenns ned nohaut mitn neua, nehm ich halt wieder mei freak 
was hastn heut gemacht den ganzen tag, wetter war ja eigendlich schö


----------



## Axalp (6. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr mtbler,
> 
> schönen gruß vom Jochen, er ist wieder hell wach, OP gut überstanden, träumt schon wieder von der nächsten Tour!!
> 
> Gruß Carola



Alles Gute auch von mir an den Jochen. Er soll sich erstmal gut erholen von uns  

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin gerade mal mitn rad nach bamberg gefahren, war meist sonnig und relativ mild aber nur strasse, voll langweilig


Beine hoffentlich rasiert oder?


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Beine hoffentlich rasiert oder?



hatte heut auch so ne müllhose an wie du immer, traute mich gar ned richtig unter die leut


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns ned nohaut mitn neua, nehm ich halt wieder mei freak
> was hastn heut gemacht den ganzen tag, wetter war ja eigendlich schö



Hob heut mein LRS vom Whipi nein Freak baut. 2,5 Maxxis für die Kondition.Bin aber heut ned gfoan irgendwie ka rechta Lust. Dann 
haben wir noch einen Krankenbesuch gemacht.

Die Wochn solls ja widda besser wern do werd ich des mal testen.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (6. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr mtbler,
> 
> schönen gruß vom Jochen, er ist wieder hell wach, OP gut überstanden, träumt schon wieder von der nächsten Tour!!
> 
> Gruß Carola



Hey Jochen,

zwar weiß ich net wieso und weshalb, aber trotzdem von mir schöne Grüße ausm Frankenwald und gute Besserung sofern notwendig 


Sven


----------



## macmount (6. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob heut mein LRS vom Whipi nein Freak baut. 2,5 Maxxis für die Kondition.Bin aber heut ned gfoan irgendwie ka rechta Lust. Dann
> haben wir noch einen Krankenbesuch gemacht.
> 
> Die Wochn solls ja widda besser wern do werd ich des mal testen.
> ...



lrs hä wos issn des scho widdä (links und rechts schaua, lenkärüggschbiiigl, leicht rutschsystem, lufdrüggschdossschdengl ...)
iich väschdees ned des noimodärne dsoich 
no denn bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## schu2000 (6. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> lrs hä wos issn des scho widdä (links und rechts schaua, lenkärüggschbiiigl, leicht rutschsystem, lufdrüggschdossschdengl ...)
> iich väschdees ned des noimodärne dsoich
> no denn bis nochäd, dä wolf



LaufRadSatz!?!?


----------



## macmount (6. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> LaufRadSatz!?!?



ach laufradsatz  - schöns word  - mai räädä rolln - könnd ja bessä rollroodsods - oddä foorodsods haasn hob mä übrichens a a boor maxxis beschdelld  - obbä woäschainlich baim folschn händlä - dauän 3 wochn  - dä bännd söll mol di kineesn a weng drugg machn - weechä di rilln nai di raifm schnidsn - donn geeds villaichd schnellä
schdäi djund, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2008)

Juchu 28 KM GA1 (würg)


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2008)

So der Chinamann ist in Schlitzhausen gelandet. 
Wie gehts denn unserem "Basejumper"? Hoffentlich alles soweit in Ordnung!!!
Habe in dem Zusammenhang mal ne Frage.
Wie ist das eigentlich versicherungstechnisch wenn es einen mal auf einem "illegalen" Trail zerlegt? Zahlt da die Versicherung trotzdem? War ja bei Jochen nicht der Fall aber ihr wisst ja selbst ......  Was wäre wenn?
Ist zwar schon in tausend Threads diskutiert worden, aber da schreibt eh jeder was anderes. Bräuchte man mal ne belastbare Aussage.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Schoschi (8. Januar 2008)

Genau, wos machtn unser Dropper, wann kann er denn heim? Hams nan sein Bein mit Metall und so zammschrauben müssen? Gips glaub ich reicht da nicht oder?

Im NN und im FT stand am Montag auchn Bericht drin. Erster Einsatz für Bergwacht oder so, finds leider online nicht................


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Genau, wos machtn unser Dropper, wann kann er denn heim? Hams nan sein Bein mit Metall und so zammschrauben müssen? Gips glaub ich reicht da nicht oder?
> 
> Im NN und im FT stand am Montag auchn Bericht drin. Erster Einsatz für Bergwacht oder so, finds leider online nicht................



Er ist auf jeden Fall mehr wert als früher, denn Titan ist ja nicht billig.  
Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend recht gut. Macht schon wieder Witze und lacht.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe online zu kommen, mal ein kurzer lagebericht.
Nach eurer klasse Erstversorgung(ein dankeschön von mir an alle beteiligten) hams mich am samstag um 14 uhr gleich mal operiert. leider ist der bruch durch meine vorgeschichte mit dem motorrad nicht so einfach gewesen, so das ich jetzt eine titanplatte im Unterschenkel habe. nach der op hat sich mein unterschenkel aber verdreifacht oder s.ö so das gefahr  bestand, das die nerven und muskel abgedrückt werden. gott sei dank hat sich aber die schwellung doch entschlossen etwas zurückzugehen und nun bin ich ich am rumliegen und bein kühlen. schlüsselstellen knacken werde ich mir wohl abschreiben können aber normales mtb möchte ich schon wieder in angriff nehmen sobald es einigermaßen geht.
Gruß an alle
Jochen


----------



## Schoschi (8. Januar 2008)

naja, hast ja noch ein halbes Jahr zeit fürn normalen AlpenX....... 
vielleicht klappts ja..........Hau rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe online zu kommen, mal ein kurzer lagebericht.
> Nach eurer klasse Erstversorgung(ein dankeschön von mir an alle beteiligten) hams mich am samstag um 14 uhr gleich mal operiert. leider ist der bruch durch meine vorgeschichte mit dem motorrad nicht so einfach gewesen, so das ich jetzt eine titanplatte im Unterschenkel habe. nach der op hat sich mein unterschenkel aber verdreifacht oder s.ö so das gefahr  bestand, das die nerven und muskel abgedrückt werden. gott sei dank hat sich aber die schwellung doch entschlossen etwas zurückzugehen und nun bin ich ich am rumliegen und bein kühlen. schlüsselstellen knacken werde ich mir wohl abschreiben können aber normales mtb möchte ich schon wieder in angriff nehmen sobald es einigermaßen geht.
> ...



soll ich morgen was mitbringen ?? Playboy, Hustler oder so?


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe online zu kommen, mal ein kurzer lagebericht.
> Nach eurer klasse Erstversorgung(ein dankeschön von mir an alle beteiligten) hams mich am samstag um 14 uhr gleich mal operiert. leider ist der bruch durch meine vorgeschichte mit dem motorrad nicht so einfach gewesen, so das ich jetzt eine titanplatte im Unterschenkel habe. nach der op hat sich mein unterschenkel aber verdreifacht oder s.ö so das gefahr  bestand, das die nerven und muskel abgedrückt werden. gott sei dank hat sich aber die schwellung doch entschlossen etwas zurückzugehen und nun bin ich ich am rumliegen und bein kühlen. schlüsselstellen knacken werde ich mir wohl abschreiben können aber normales mtb möchte ich schon wieder in angriff nehmen sobald es einigermaßen geht.
> ...



Wart's ab, Du fährst bestimmt bald wieder   Viele Grüße und gute Besserung,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

Werde bei entsprechendem Wetter am Freitag mal ne fränkische Runde drehen muss mal meine Umbauten testen. Wenn einer Lust hat ?


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe online zu kommen, mal ein kurzer lagebericht.
> Nach eurer klasse Erstversorgung(ein dankeschön von mir an alle beteiligten) hams mich am samstag um 14 uhr gleich mal operiert. leider ist der bruch durch meine vorgeschichte mit dem motorrad nicht so einfach gewesen, so das ich jetzt eine titanplatte im Unterschenkel habe. nach der op hat sich mein unterschenkel aber verdreifacht oder s.ö so das gefahr  bestand, das die nerven und muskel abgedrückt werden. gott sei dank hat sich aber die schwellung doch entschlossen etwas zurückzugehen und nun bin ich ich am rumliegen und bein kühlen. schlüsselstellen knacken werde ich mir wohl abschreiben können aber normales mtb möchte ich schon wieder in angriff nehmen sobald es einigermaßen geht.
> ...



hallo jochen - von dir hört man ja schöne sachen, ich hab gar nicht gewusst dass jetzt auch schon monsterdrops in euer repertoire gehören. nochmals von mir gute besserung - und das mit den schlüsselstellen das wird schon wieder - des didan häld ainiches aus  
wann kommsd denn widder raus ausm kh - derfd am fraidooch scho widdä ham?
stay crazy, der wolf


----------



## schu2000 (8. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... Bild Freak mit 66 ...



Oh, die 66er im Freak!?!  Hehe...ich glaub dann kauf ich mir fürs Opium ne Lyrik oder ne 55


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werde bei entsprechendem Wetter am Freitag mal ne fränkische Runde drehen muss mal meine Umbauten testen. Wenn einer Lust hat ?



wenns wetter passt, fohrn mer, so um 13.30uhr


----------



## ragazza (8. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe online zu kommen, mal ein kurzer lagebericht.
> Nach eurer klasse Erstversorgung(ein dankeschön von mir an alle beteiligten) hams mich am samstag um 14 uhr gleich mal operiert. leider ist der bruch durch meine vorgeschichte mit dem motorrad nicht so einfach gewesen, so das ich jetzt eine titanplatte im Unterschenkel habe. nach der op hat sich mein unterschenkel aber verdreifacht oder s.ö so das gefahr  bestand, das die nerven und muskel abgedrückt werden. gott sei dank hat sich aber die schwellung doch entschlossen etwas zurückzugehen und nun bin ich ich am rumliegen und bein kühlen. schlüsselstellen knacken werde ich mir wohl abschreiben können aber normales mtb möchte ich schon wieder in angriff nehmen sobald es einigermaßen geht.
> ...



 Hallo Jochen,habs jetzt erst mitgekriegt, daß Du abgestiegen bist,ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und gute und schnelle Besserung. Wie sehen die Schwestern aus ? Was ordentliches dabei ?Lass Dir immer ordentlich den Eisbeutel halten!  
Wenn das Titan rauskommt,verkaufst Du es dann ? Könnt man ja was draus dengeln,GPS-Halter oder so......

 Liebe Grüsse Robert


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh, die 66er im Freak!?!  Hehe...ich glaub dann kauf ich mir fürs Opium ne Lyrik oder ne 55



Kauf dir gleich ne trible eight dann hast du die optimale Geometrie für den freien Fall.


----------



## otti44 (8. Januar 2008)

hey jochen,

is ja schrecklich, was dir passiert ist, was musst´n auch immer fahren wie a sau!?

ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall gute besserung! 

lg otti


----------



## weichling (9. Januar 2008)

Bergwacht Einsatz.
War das dieser ?

http://www.bergwacht-bayern.org/77....]=1329&tx_ttnews[backPid]=76&cHash=85bfe1d0ad

Gute Besserung Jochen

Weichling



Schoschi schrieb:


> Genau, wos machtn unser Dropper, wann kann er denn heim? Hams nan sein Bein mit Metall und so zammschrauben müssen? Gips glaub ich reicht da nicht oder?
> 
> Im NN und im FT stand am Montag auchn Bericht drin. Erster Einsatz für Bergwacht oder so, finds leider online nicht................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2008)

weichling schrieb:


> Bergwacht Einsatz.
> War das dieser ?
> 
> http://www.bergwacht-bayern.org/77....]=1329&tx_ttnews[backPid]=76&cHash=85bfe1d0ad
> ...



Ja


----------



## Axalp (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

den Kindern von einem Arbeitskollegen geht es leider noch um einiges schlechter als dem Jochen. Sie sind schnellstmöglich auf eine Knochenmarkspende angewiesen. 



> Luise (5 Jahre) und Emil (2 Jahre)  Ihre Hilfe wird benötigt!
> 
> Liebe Mitbürgerinnen, Liebe Mitbürger,
> 
> ...



Falls Ihr Euch vorstellen könnt zu helfen, wäre das natürlich prima. 

Link zur Veranstaltung der deutschen Knochenmarkspenderdatei

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2008)

@roland
morgen um 13.45, an der kläranlage pottenstein.


----------



## Axalp (10. Januar 2008)

@all - China-Touristen ausgenommen  

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @all - China-Touristen ausgenommen
> 
> Geht am Sonntag was?



ich wär dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> den Kindern von einem Arbeitskollegen geht es leider noch um einiges schlechter als dem Jochen. Sie sind schnellstmöglich auf eine Knochenmarkspende angewiesen.
> 
> ...



Hey Markus,
ist natürlich einen ziemlich harte Geschichte. Kann natürlich extrem nachvollziehen, was die Eltern(Und Kinder) im Augenblick durchmachen. Werde mich auf jedenfall einer Speichelprobe unterziehen. Alles weitere wird dann im Falle eines "Treffers" entschieden!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 13.45, an der kläranlage pottenstein.


Die Drebbn schafsd eh ned du Bedsacher!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Drebbn schafsd eh ned du Bedsacher!!



ICH BIN SCHO DINGER GFOHRN; DA BIST NEDAMOL NOCH DIE GEHSTEIGKANTEN RUNDER KOMMA, aber was sag ich, ich werd jetzt erstmal 3 tag biken 
und du hirsch wirds wieder mal die hirnzelln vernichten, mit den reisschnaps


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ICH BIN SCHO DINGER GFOHRN; DA BIST NEDAMOL NOCH DIE GEHSTEIGKANTEN RUNDER KOMMA, aber was sag ich, ich werd jetzt erstmal 3 tag biken
> und du hirsch wirds wieder mal die hirnzelln vernichten, mit den reisschnaps


Reissschnaps is Kacke!!  Morgn geds nooch Nanjing ins Hofbräuhaus!!  Do gibds Beirische Folglore von aner Philibinischien Coverbänd! Ka Trail der Welt kon so übäl sa wi däs Schbägdagel!!! Des is a von God verlassner Ord 
Bier aus Mosgrüch und a Schlitzauch verdrächd blos 1/1/2 Bier!!!!! Des hasd noch aner Beschdällung sins alle hinüber und dann konnsd blos nus schdauna! :kotz:   Hi Hi !!! 

Ps: Obber nunderkumma  dusd drozdem ned alder Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> den Kindern von einem Arbeitskollegen geht es leider noch um einiges schlechter als dem Jochen. Sie sind schnellstmöglich auf eine Knochenmarkspende angewiesen.
> 
> ...



hallo markus zu diesem termin kann ich leider nicht - aber ich hab mich mal registriert (http://www.dkms.de/index.php?id=456&no_cache=1) hoffentlich findet sich jemand 
ciao bis denn, wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Januar 2008)

So jetzt gehts nach Nanjing! 
Entschuldige mich schon mal für alle Beträge, welche ich  evtl. morgen früh verfasse!


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2008)

Wie schaffst du eigentlich immer die körperliche Umstellung von Bier auf Reisschnaps................. 
Das erklärt eigentlich nicht nur die Beiträge die du in deinem morgenlichen Qualm hier reinsetzt.............sondern auch deine leicht confuse Fahrweise...............


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2008)

@ markus, wann und wo wollen wir sonntag fahren.
treff mer uns um 10.30 in behringersmühle am wander parkpl.
geb mir bescheid, denn ich muss den roland noch bescheid sagen , der momentan ned online 
@ schosch , du fauler sack, was isn mit wochend , fährst mit,sonntag??????????????


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2008)

Hmm, jo, wär net schlecht. Ich denk scho, da ich ja ezt vom Alkohol weg bin (im Gegensatz zum Bernd) könnte des scho klappen...........und nur wenn ma langsam fahrn, war die ganze Woche über krank, war zwar arbeiten aber fit bin ich eigentlich immer noch nicht, aber für ein Tourchen sollts schon reichen.........


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2008)

waren heut aweng unterwegs, roland und ich, der rest muss ja arbeiten oder ist krank. hab a paar aufnahmen gschossen






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
dann warn wir noch aufm ziegenberg, bei traumhafter aussicht, da bräuchte man a häusel, a brotzeit und a seidla, des letztere machmer scho wenns mal warm is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren heut aweng unterwegs, roland und ich, der rest muss ja arbeiten oder ist krank. hab a paar aufnahmen gschossen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Säcke habt ja gutes Wetter!!  Das geht ja schon mal überhaupt nicht!!!   Und dann wieder solche Zitat:"..martialische Bilder.." ins Netz stellen!(Ihr wisst schon von wem oder?)  Was sollen denn da nur die Leute denken. Ihr wollt doch nur angeben und allen beweisen was für Hengste ihr seid. Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm!!! 

Aber in einer Woche bin ich  ja auch wieder beim "Bodenproben nehmen" dabei!! Hi HI HI.

Salve
Bernd


----------



## Schoschi (12. Januar 2008)

Bernd du bist der Beste, ich freu mich immer wieder wenns von dir was zu lesen gibt. 
Bin auch grad auf Arbeit angekommen, und kein Schwanz da, alleine in der Firma............hmm, werd mich erst mal in PC vom Cheffchen hacken...............arbeiten tu ich heut nix.............bin doch hier nicht der Johann..........
Hoffe bis morgen ihr üblichen Bodenprobenanalysten...................


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm, jo, wär net schlecht. Ich denk scho, da ich ja ezt vom Alkohol weg bin könnte des scho klappen........... war die ganze Woche über krank, war zwar arbeiten aber fit bin ich eigentlich immer noch nicht, aber für ein Tourchen sollts schon reichen.........


Das nennt man dann Entzugserscheinungen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bernd du bist der Beste, ich freu mich immer wieder wenns von dir was zu lesen gibt.
> Bin auch grad auf Arbeit angekommen, und kein Schwanz da, alleine in der Firma............hmm, werd mich erst mal in PC vom Cheffchen hacken...............arbeiten tu ich heut nix.............bin doch hier nicht der Johann..........
> Hoffe bis morgen ihr üblichen Bodenprobenanalysten...................



Was heist hier "auch grad auf Arbeit" ? Also ich war gerade im Fitnessstudio radeln und anschließend im Hallenbad.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2008)

@Peter: Hast du dir eigentlich mal das Stück oberhalb der Bergwachthütte angeschaut?


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Peter: Hast du dir eigentlich mal das Stück oberhalb der Bergwachthütte angeschaut?



ja, aber ich denk do brauch mer noch aweng, denn die einfahrt zum gefählichen stück ist recht beschi--n.

war heut mit den bambergern fohrn, blockmeer, hangkante,brotzeittrail, muschelquelle (hab ich heut geschafft, übern block, versetzt, und in die treppe).


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ markus, wann und wo wollen wir sonntag fahren.
> treff mer uns um 10.30 in behringersmühle am wander parkpl.
> geb mir bescheid, denn ich muss den roland noch bescheid sagen , der momentan ned online
> @ schosch , du fauler sack, was isn mit wochend , fährst mit,sonntag??????????????



@markus, was issn jetzt ,mit morgn, bist dabei, der schoschi kommt a, und den roland muss ich noch anrufen


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2008)

So! Sorry Peter, aber ich bin gestern und heute umgezogen in eine neue Wohung. Jetzt bin isch wieder online.

Von mir aus passt 10.30 B-Mühle!

Sind übrigens wieder geniale Bilder. Do will ich auch fahren. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2008)

Ein paar Stunden und ein paar Bier später muss ich leider feststellen, dass ich morgen total im A***** sein werde.  Gott sei Dank is der Schorsch morgen auch dabei    

Ich hoffe es bleibt bei 10.30 Behringsmühle. Der Roland hat ja meine Nummer, falls sich noch was ändert.

Gute Nacht ihr Lutscher,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, aber ich denk do brauch mer noch aweng, denn die einfahrt zum gefählichen stück ist recht beschi--n.
> 
> war heut mit den bambergern fohrn, blockmeer, hangkante,brotzeittrail, muschelquelle (hab ich heut geschafft, übern block, versetzt, und in die treppe).


Muschelquelle  Brotzeittrail auch am Stück? 
Des Bergwachteck is halt echt heavy!  Also wos müss mern do nu hom?  Wal soweid ich des eischäzän kon is des a "Schaffen odder  Übelsd Abschmirn Egg!! Will damit sagen: Des verzeihd kan Fehler! 
Odder wi sichsd du des?
Der Chinäsa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muschelquelle  Brotzeittrail auch am Stück?
> Des Bergwachteck is halt echt heavy!  Also wos müss mern do nu hom?  Wal soweid ich des eischäzän kon is des a "Schaffen odder  Übelsd Abschmirn Egg!! Will damit sagen: Des verzeihd kan Fehler!
> Odder wi sichsd du des?
> Der Chinäsa!



muschelq. hat gut geklappt, brotzeit. ned an einen stück, aussser oben des blockmeer, die hangkante usw. aber im brotzeitrail, hab ich auch wieder 2 mal gebraucht


zur b.wachthüttn
die anfahrt über den weg







[/URL][/IMG]

dann weider auf diesn stück, des ------ ist die hangkante





[/URL][/IMG]


so bernd , muss jetzt mal mei zeug zambacken, da wir  schon wieder zum  biken heut gehen, wohin, sag ich erst wenn wir zurück sind, mit paar bilder natürlich, wird bestimmt a schöne tour, und des wetter soll a sonnig werden.


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2008)

@roland
des wär des richtige ersatz radl fürn wiphlash





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> des wär des richtige ersatz radl fürn wiphlash
> 
> 
> ...



Des is doch a Totem oder?
sehr schönes Radl bin scho gschbannt wennsd duch die fränkische rauscht.


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is doch a Totem oder?
> sehr schönes Radl bin scho gschbannt wennsd duch die fränkische rauscht.



des wird momentan im bikemarkt verkauf 2800 euro


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des wird momentan im bikemarkt verkauf 2800 euro




*und führe mich nicht in Versuchung*


----------



## kubikjch (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
seit gestern bin ich wieder daheim. Gott sei Dank.
Wetter ist ja momentan echt genial, das macht das daheim sitzen nur noch schlimmer 
Aber na ja, geduld war noch nie meine stärke.
schließt mich in euer nachtgebet ein , damit die knochen bald wieder heile werden. 

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> seit gestern bin ich wieder daheim. Gott sei Dank.
> Wetter ist ja momentan echt genial, das macht das daheim sitzen nur noch schlimmer
> Aber na ja, geduld war noch nie meine stärke.
> ...



haben wir heute in Behringersmühle im Cafe schon weitergegeben da warst du letzte Woche das Stammtischgespräch.


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2008)

kurzbericht von rabenecktour heute
 mitfahrer waren schoschi , roland, markus,wolfram, und ich.
war wie immer lustich, haben den jochen gedenkweg wiederholt, war aber saunass und hatten am block mal wieder bodenpropen genommen 
km warens ned viel 27stückla, und Hm aned 700 lebische meter bergauf,aber  jetzt die bilder

abfahrt von weissmarter zur schottersmühle





[/URL][/IMG]

der schosch der blindgänger hat versagt





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

danach sind wir  zum rabeneck aufm jochen gedächtnisstrail gfohrn, und am block ham wir feststellen müssen das es ziemlich feucht rutschig war





[/URL][/IMG]

da hat  der roland alle bremsen gezogen die er hatte , sogar die aschbackenbrems hat er genutzt





[/URL][/IMG]

und als der markus gfohrn ist, hat mer wieder mal gsehn,welch unterschied die reifen machen, den den er hatt bodenpropen genommen( danke ulli, du bist der beste)





[/URL][/IMG]

dan rauf zur burg, und dent super trail runter, bei allen keine propleme.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
 von mir gibs wieder ka bild, der schosch hat zwar ans gemacht, aber des ist so schlecht worn, das ichs ned reistell, müss mer des anu üben schoschla

aum weg nach moritz hat der schoschi schnell noch an hupfer machen müssen





[/URL][/IMG]

den film muss ich erst noch hochladen, aber heut nemmer muss jetzt weg.


war super gut heut, und grossen respeckt vorm wolfram, super trailtechnick
tschau peter


----------



## kubikjch (13. Januar 2008)

hey peter, hast die bilder vergessen, oder bist noch am laden?
PS: hast du a bild von meim gedenkweg?mei frau tät mal ans sehn wolln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hey peter, hast die bilder vergessen, oder bist noch am laden?
> PS: hast du a bild von meim gedenkweg?mei frau tät mal ans sehn wolln.



nee jochen, aber ich mach der evt am dienstag ans, da werd ich evt mitn friedel und roland an nachmittags--nightride machen


----------



## Schoschi (13. Januar 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal die Bodenprobeentnahme erklären, das bin nämlich ich der da aufm Rad vom Markus liegt, ich als alter Sicherer hab wieder alles gegeben als er im Chinaberndstyle mir entgegen geflogen ist. Letztendlich hab ich mir wehgetan und er Markus ist weich gefallen, todesmutig hab ich mich zwischen Rad und Rider geschmissen........so scheints zumindest, keine Ahnung, auf jedenfall hat meine Nase gsaacht und der Markus hat sich grad mal das Laub von den Klamotten geklopft...........tut jetzt noch weh................hatten aber alle was zu lachen..........
War anstrengend aber saulustig heut.............


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2008)

Servus Leut, 

tja, wenn 4 Seidla am Abend davor, Scott Stroke-Reifen mit zu hohem Druck und  schlechte Fahrtechnik zusammen kommen kann's ja nix werden. 

Ich gelobe Besserung. War net mein Tag heute (Fahrtechnisch gesehen  )

Aber trotzdem hat's mir wie immer mit Euch gefallen. Das Wetter hat dazu auch noch super gepasst - a Traum. 

Schön, dass der Wolfgang es auch geschafft hat den Weg in die Fränkische zu finden. Großen Respekt vor Deiner Fahrtechnik. Fährst mit dem halben Federweg alles doppelt so sauber wie wir  Wäre super, wenn man sich wieder mal sehen würde. 

So, jetzt erschtmol a kühles Bier!

Grüße an alle,
Markus 

P.S. @Jochen: Die Knochen wern schon wieder - denk positiv. 
P.P.S. Auch Gute Besserung an die Martina!
P.P.P.S. Danke Schorsch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2008)

Lustige Bilder heute!

ne Menge Beine auf dem einem Bild, aber Hauptsache der Markus ist weich gefallen (aufn Schorsch).
das nächste mal fahren wir die Stufe am Block komplett denn durch die Umfahrung bin ich erst reingerutscht. Aber dank meiner jahrelangen Surftechnik bin ich schön runtergeschlittert. Der Weg war aber saunass da wir das Jochen Kubik Gedächtniseck komplett für unfahrbar gehalten haben, nachdem der Peter schon halb beim Jochen war (Hinterrad). Ich hab übrigens ne Rose runtergeschmissen.  
Das Wetter war genial.
Der Wolfgang ein sauguter Bikebeherrscher. 
Der Markus ein guter Flieger. 
Der Schorsch ein guter Springer. 
Der Peter ein super Fotograf. 

Und ich hab die miserabelste Kondition seid ich bike gehabt. 
Ich bin fix und fertig. 
Aber fahrtechnisch war ich zufrieden mit mir.  
der Schorsch und ich haben uns geeinigt erst mal klein anzufangen kein AlpenX sondern ein WalberlaX. Das reicht für heuer. Lieber in den Bikepark und  rein in den Lift.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal die Bodenprobeentnahme erklären, das bin nämlich ich der da aufm Rad vom Markus liegt, ich als alter Sicherer hab wieder alles gegeben als er im Chinaberndstyle mir entgegen geflogen ist. Letztendlich hab ich mir wehgetan und er Markus ist weich gefallen, todesmutig hab ich mich zwischen Rad und Rider geschmissen........so scheints zumindest, keine Ahnung, auf jedenfall hat meine Nase gsaacht und der Markus hat sich grad mal das Laub von den Klamotten geklopft...........tut jetzt noch weh................hatten aber alle was zu lachen..........
> War anstrengend aber saulustig heut.............



Ich hob noch nie so an Dodesmutichen Stuntsicherer wie an Schorschi gseng.   
So is die Bodenprob vom Markus ned so dief ausfalln. ich hoff wenn i des nächsta mal fliech is da Schorschi a als reddender Engl und schmeisd si zwischen Boden und mia.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob noch nie so an Dodesmutichen Stuntsicherer wie an Schorschi gseng.
> So is die Bodenprob vom Markus ned so dief ausfalln. ich hoff wenn i des nächsta mal fliech is da Schorschi a als reddender Engl und schmeisd si zwischen Boden und mia.



Ja des war alles weng komisch heut, der Markus hot mich in der Luft quasi irgendwie umgekickt................ich hab keine Ahnung, hab mich trotzdem amüsiert.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (13. Januar 2008)

@alla üblichn vädächdichn:
do hobd ä ja widdä a wedderla derwischd  - saubära bildä hobdä widdä gmachd und a schööns düüärla gmachd und ich musd hoid aan auf familie machn - wall i`s väschbrochn hob. ich waas scho goä nimmä wi a foorood, geschwaige denn a dräil ausschaud  - vilaichd hobbi glügg und unnä baugenemichung geed ned durch  - donn hobbi bis edsäd alles umsunsd aibaggd

seers, dä wolf


----------



## shift (13. Januar 2008)

Hey ihr Zipfelschwinger!

Ihr habts ja gut gehabt, war heute auch biken, keine Ahnung wo genau. Bei uns hast den Trail vor lauder Nebel net gsehn! 

Übrigends: Mein Nitrous steht zum Verkauf, einige von euch kennen es ja schon. Falls jemand interesse hat oder ihr jemanden kennt einfach eine PN schreiben. Ich brings auch nach Frangn!

Auch gute Besserung an den verletzten Rider! Wird schon wieder!

Wenn ihr doch keinen AlpenX macht, kommt mal zu mir in die Schweiz. Gibts wirklich schöne locations- auch mit lift   

so, don`t cry- ride it mot*********ers!
stefan


----------



## schu2000 (13. Januar 2008)

Hey ihr Geologen,

scheint ja bei euch heut mal wieder ne richtig tolle Tour gewesen zu sein!! Wobei ihr mittlerweile schon komische Sachen macht, auf dem einen Bild schauts ja aus als hättet ihr mitten im Wald Twister spielen wollen, nur Hände und Füße wild durcheinander zu sehen  
Wenns euch passt würd ich nächstes Wochenende mal wieder zu euch runterkommen und a Tourchen mitfahren  war dieses Wochenende wieder fleißig bei uns unterwegs (Ri-Ra-Rutschpartie sag ich nur, viele Wege sind momentan richtige Eiskanäle), aber so tolle Sachen wie bei euch sind bei uns einfach rar  und selbst wenn, mit euch zam zu fahren macht halt einfach viiiieeeeel mehr Spaß als allein!!!


happy biking

Sven


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> der Schorsch und ich haben uns geeinigt erst mal klein anzufangen kein AlpenX sondern ein WalberlaX. Das reicht für heuer. Lieber in den Bikepark und  rein in den Lift.



Wie etz!? Is des euer Ernst? Falls ja, dann fahren wir halt eine Woche an den Gardasee oder woanders hin. Würde mir sogar besser gefallen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Zipfelschwinger!
> 
> Ihr habts ja gut gehabt, war heute auch biken, keine Ahnung wo genau. Bei uns hast den Trail vor lauder Nebel net gsehn!
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan (alter Eidbruder )

hast du schon ne Ahnung was du dir anschaffst. Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mein Whipi abstosse oder umbaue 888. 
da ich noch nie im Schweizer Ländle war, werden wir dich auf jeden Fall besuchen müssen. hat ja nicht jeder das Glück nen Local vor Ort zu haben.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Geologen,
> 
> scheint ja bei euch heut mal wieder ne richtig tolle Tour gewesen zu sein!! Wobei ihr mittlerweile schon komische Sachen macht, auf dem einen Bild schauts ja aus als hättet ihr mitten im Wald Twister spielen wollen, nur Hände und Füße wild durcheinander zu sehen
> Wenns euch passt würd ich nächstes Wochenende mal wieder zu euch runterkommen und a Tourchen mitfahren  war dieses Wochenende wieder fleißig bei uns unterwegs (Ri-Ra-Rutschpartie sag ich nur, viele Wege sind momentan richtige Eiskanäle), aber so tolle Sachen wie bei euch sind bei uns einfach rar  und selbst wenn, mit euch zam zu fahren macht halt einfach viiiieeeeel mehr Spaß als allein!!!
> ...



Dear Sven.

eine Rutschpartie wars bei uns auch teilweise. Da waren selbst die Maxxis ein klein wenig überfordert. Aber ansonsten genial, Wetter und Tourenführer super. Ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu marzialisch  für dich.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu marzialisch  für dich.




  is schon hart an der Grenze


----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> der Schorsch und ich haben uns geeinigt erst mal klein anzufangen kein AlpenX sondern ein WalberlaX. Das reicht für heuer. Lieber in den Bikepark und  rein in den Lift.





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie etz!? Is des euer Ernst? Falls ja, dann fahren wir halt eine Woche an den Gardasee oder woanders hin. Würde mir sogar besser gefallen!!!



Männer oder Mädchen?


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr Memmen,

denke das mit dem nochmal überlegen ist doch wohl ein Scherz. 

Zwiegt doch mal Eure Arschbacken ein wenig zusammen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Männer oder Mädchen?



War doch nur ein Scherz, AlpenX 2008 ist angesagt ich freu mich schon auf die langen Schotteranstiege :kotz:.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (14. Januar 2008)

Ja Roland,

so klingt das schon besser, wär doch schade wenns nicht klappen würde.

Hab mich gestern am Drei Königsschwimmen in Kirchehrenbach beteiligt.
Die Leutenbacher haben sich gestern den Pokal geholt, da ham die Ehrbocher und die Weilersbocher ganz schö blöd gschaut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan (alter Eidbruder )
> 
> hast du schon ne Ahnung was du dir anschaffst. Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mein Whipi abstosse oder umbaue 888.
> 
> ...



Drehst etz kombled durch odder wos??


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Drehst etz kombled durch odder wos??



Ich hab eine Lyrik übrig die verkaufen und eine neue Gabel oder ein anderes komplett Bike. 

Freak fährt 66.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Lyrik übrig die verkaufen und eine neue Gabel oder ein anderes komplett Bike.
> 
> Freak fährt 66.



Wie?? Lyrik?? Verkaufen?? Passt die in mein Opium??


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie?? Lyrik?? Verkaufen?? Passt die in mein Opium??



Ja wenn du ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hast. Aber das ist zu 99,9 % sicher. Müsste man mal einbauen, und du müsstest das Bike probefahren zwecks Geometrie.


----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Drehst etz kombled durch odder wos??



@Bernd: Warte erst mal ab, mit welchem Bike der Roland die Alpen bezwingen will...  

*deckung*


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr Alpenxler,

schaut Euch mal folgenden Link an.

http://www.dmmm-team.de/

Diese Jungs haben die sogenannte Joe-Route von Obersdorf nach Riva gemacht. Diese Route gilt als ein Klassiker.

Bei den Höhenmetern geht man üblicherweise davon aus, das ein normaler Tourenbiker ca. 600 Hm/h über einen längeren Zeitraum schafft. Beim Alpencross reduziert man aber gerne auf 500 Hm/h.
Natürlich spielt die Beschaffenheit des Trails auch noch eine Rolle, aber bei 500 Hm/h ist man kaum schneller als ein Lanzer zu Fuß.

Schaut Euch mal die Tour an und schmunzelt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Bernd: Warte erst mal ab, mit welchem Bike der Roland die Alpen bezwingen will...
> 
> *deckung*



Nur noch Beine rasieren und es kann losgehen. Meins ist von 2007 und silber 12,7 KG . (grins)


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Alpenxler,
> 
> schaut Euch mal folgenden Link an.
> 
> ...



500 Hm/h ist für uns die obere Grenze. denk doch mal an die anderen mit Ihren schweren Enduroböcken . Wir mit unseren leichten Bikes haben es da schon wesentlich einfacher. Bei meinem werd ich sicher noch 1,5 Kg an leichteren Teilen einbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 500 Hm/h ist für uns die obere Grenze. denk doch mal an die anderen mit Ihren schweren Enduroböcken . Wir mit unseren leichten Bikes haben es da schon wesentlich einfacher. Bei meinem werd ich sicher noch 1,5 Kg an leichteren Teilen einbauen können.


Macht zusammen mit Fahrer immernoch über 100 kg!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Macht zusammen mit Fahrer immernoch über 100 kg!!



Genau wie bei dir aber dein Hirn kanns nicht sein das so schwer ist, und deine Manneskraft auch nicht (sieht man immer an deinen engen Bikehosen da ist nichts ausgebeult. Du bräuchtest deine aus Vorhangstoff genähte Überhose eigentlich nicht  


Mein Bike 11 KG bis dahin, Ich 80 KG, Rucksack ca 6-8 Kg macht zusammen höchstens 99 KG. Siehst du das meine ich mit deinem Hirn. Denn nicht Ühu sondern Uhu.


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2008)

hey bernd , du fauler sack, schau bloss dasd über die alpen fährst, und zwor schotter rauf und schotter runter . des mitn gardesee machmer davor, a verlängerts wochend reicht, dann bist eh platt, du hirsch. hast sonntag wieder was verpasst, bei uns, ober du sepp rennst ja bloss im ausland rum, und dann nedamol zum biken. orginal bernd halt


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

könntest Du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Aluminiumblock mit den Maßen 9x7 cm und einer Stärke von mindestens 12mm, besser wären 16 oder 18mm.
Woher bekomm ich sowas?

Danke und Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> könntest Du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben.
> 
> ...



ich schau mal auf arbeit, wenn ich was find, gebs ich den roland morgen mit


----------



## Thomas72 (15. Januar 2008)

Danke Peter,

bist ein Schatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Danke Peter,
> 
> bist ein Schatz.



tz,tz.tz


----------



## Axalp (15. Januar 2008)

Gibt's eigentlich vom Sonntag noch ein Filmchen? Mir ist so langweilig auf Arbeit


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich vom Sonntag noch ein Filmchen? Mir ist so langweilig auf Arbeit



das Peterchen hat ja was gesagt das er ein Filmchen hat. Tät mich auch mal interessieren. Aber er ist halt immer unterwegs und muss dann früh ins Bettchen damit er sein Schläfchen halten kann.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2008)

hab jetzt auch welche. Was kommt als nächstes lassen wir uns alle die Haare blond färben ?

Sind aber klasse Schuhe hab sie heute gleich mal einem Test in der fränkischen unterzogen. Grip wie Sau auf meinen NC-17.


----------



## macmount (15. Januar 2008)

obbä dä beedä fängd ooh


----------



## schu2000 (15. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes lassen wir uns alle die Haare blond färben ?




Wie wärs wenn alle die selben "tollen" Hosen anziehen würden!?


----------



## Axalp (15. Januar 2008)

Oder wie wär's wenn wir uns alle die Beine rasieren?


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn alle die selben "tollen" Hosen anziehen würden!?



vielleicht so ane wie der bernd anhat


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2008)

des mitn film, muss ich noch schaua, bin grad erst vom radln komma, und jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> vielleicht so ane wie der bernd anhat



ich hob eure  Lichter noch droben im Wald gsehn wie ich durch Streitberg gefahren bin. Sieht nicht schlecht aus. wer war der Typ mit dem Fullface ist der mitgefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2008)

na na , mit sein big hit, is der ned den binghöhlen berg nauf gfohr, er ist nach streitberg runter, war einer aus gasseldorf. paviliontrail bei nacht, war genial, komplett gfohrn, war leichter wie am tag . tour war knappe 700hm und 17km. und hast dich wieder erholt???. ich glaub du solltest amol bikepause machen , bis zum wochend. hast du den thomas die aluplatten gebracht???


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na na , mit sein big hit, is der ned den binghöhlen berg nauf gfohr, er ist nach streitberg runter, war einer aus gasseldorf. paviliontrail bei nacht, war genial, komplett gfohrn, war leichter wie am tag . tour war knappe 700hm und 17km. und hast dich wieder erholt???. ich glaub du solltest amol bikepause machen , bis zum wochend. hast du den thomas die aluplatten gebracht???



Ich hob an Thomas a PN gschriebn wegen Alu. Heut wors ned so schlimm wie am Sonntag ich habs aber nicht weiter rausfordern wolln. Ich denk des worn so 600 HM die ich gfoan bin des reicht. A Bikepausn kommt ma ned nei da Tütn wie dätn des ausschaua. Wie heist der Trail mit dem Block den ich heut gfoan bin ? mein Namensgedächtnis is ned so doll. 
A Danke noch mal für die 5 10.


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob an Thomas a PN gschriebn wegen Alu. Heut wors ned so schlimm wie am Sonntag ich habs aber nicht weiter rausfordern wolln. Ich denk des worn so 600 HM die ich gfoan bin des reicht. A Bikepausn kommt ma ned nei da Tütn wie dätn des ausschaua. Wie heist der Trail mit dem Block den ich heut gfoan bin ? mein Namensgedächtnis is ned so doll.
> A Danke noch mal für die 5 10.



guckhüll


----------



## shift (15. Januar 2008)

@ronald

ich werd mir ein Demo 7 holen. Wollte ich zumindest, heute habe ich ein Angebot bekommen das ich das 8er sogar noch günstiger bekomme. Aber weiss noch nicht, ist mir mit der Doppelbrücke irgedwie zu unhandlich...

bye stefan


----------



## macmount (15. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oder wie wär's wenn wir uns alle die Beine rasieren?





> vielleicht so ane wie der bernd anhat/QUOTE]
> 
> oich grausds wool voor goor nix  :kotz:


----------



## macmount (15. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @ronald
> 
> ich werd mir ein Demo 7 holen. Wollte ich zumindest, heute habe ich ein Angebot bekommen das ich das 8er sogar noch günstiger bekomme. Aber weiss noch nicht, ist mir mit der Doppelbrücke irgedwie zu unhandlich...
> 
> bye stefan



is a guudes drääningsrood 20 killo oddä   
 - wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> vielleicht so ane wie der bernd anhat


Oder wie wärs wenn ihr mich alle am Ar...sch leckt!?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @ronald
> 
> ich werd mir ein Demo 7 holen. Wollte ich zumindest, heute habe ich ein Angebot bekommen das ich das 8er sogar noch günstiger bekomme. Aber weiss noch nicht, ist mir mit der Doppelbrücke irgedwie zu unhandlich...
> 
> bye stefan



Guten morgen Stefan,

das Demo ist halt eine reine Abfahrtsmaschine. Ich bin zwar noch keines gefahren aber ich denke mal das durch den Hinterbau und die Doppelbrücke die meiste Energie in die Ferderelemente geleitet wird. Aber bergab ist es sicherlich eine Sänfte. Da kannst du über gestürzte Fahrer einfach drüberrollen und brauchst nicht mal aus dem Sattel. Oder Wandererhunde bis 20 cm. 

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (16. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs wenn ihr mich alle am Ar...sch leckt!?



dafür gäbs sicher auch den einen oder anderen Interessierten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten morgen Stefan,
> 
> das Demo ist halt eine reine Abfahrtsmaschine.
> 
> Roland


Genau wie du!!!!


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2008)

@bernd, wann kommst du heim??? obwohl am kommenden wochend,werd mer eh ned mit die rechna könna


----------



## rehhofer (16. Januar 2008)

Und wenndsd dengsd, du selwer houst an Schlooch, dann driffsd immer widder af Leid, dei worscheinli an nu greissern ham.

Iich schdamm aus Brunn bei Bengerds und wohn oba scho länger in Nürmberch drinna und foah aa scho lang so a neimoderns Berch-Fohrrood. 

Schnell foahn is ned su meins - iich bin aa nimmer da Jingst -, wos iich ned leidn ko, is abschdeing un schiem. Dou probieri scho, dass die Kandn in der Kurvm mit dere Wurzl vur der Drebbm ganz knabb rechds am Baam vorbei ned doch zum Foahn geid.

Miech deeds gfreiah, wenn iich mid Eich amool a klanne Rundn in der Frängischn dreia kenndn. Vielleichd kenn iich ja aa nu a boor Eggn, grood um Boddnschdaa oder Bengerds oder aa Bedsaschdaa rum, dei wou ihr Friigs nu nedd kennd.

Waali scho lang in der Schdadd wohn, konni fei leichder nouch der Schrifd redn und schreim  desweng edserdla, dass aa nedd zuu lang dauerd:

Euer Ausfahrtenthred ist ziemlich unterhaltsam und einige Euerer Ecken und Kanten der Fränkischen kenne ich auch. Die  Sachen, die Ihr da so fahrt, schauen schon sehr interssant aus.

Ich bin öfters mal am Wochenede in Bronn bei meinen Eltern und drehe da eine Runde. 
Als Gegenleistung fürs Mitnehmen könnte ich auch mal eine Führung zu den Trails rund um den Tiergarten in Nürnberg anbieten, die habe ich quasi direkt vor der Haustüre.

So long, - ich verfolge Euren Sprachen-Multikulti-Thread weiter und eventuell ergibt sich ja mal was. (wenns nauswädds geihd)

Klaus


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2008)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Und wenndsd dengsd, du selwer houst an Schlooch, dann driffsd immer widder af Leid, dei worscheinli an nu greissern ham.
> 
> Iich schdamm aus Brunn bei Bengerds und wohn oba scho länger in Nürmberch drinna und foah aa scho lang so a neimoderns Berch-Fohrrood.
> 
> ...






Hey klaus
komm halt einfach mal vorbei, wir fohrn eigendlich jedes wochend, samstag oder sonntag, manchmal a freitag oder wie letzt wochend alle drei tage.
schau einfa mal ins forum, da mach mer eigendlich alle aus, wo und wann, und was mer fohrn meist auch
gruss peter


----------



## Axalp (16. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Hey klaus
> komm halt einfach mal vorbei, wir fohrn eigendlich jedes wochend, samstag oder sonntag, manchmal a freitag oder wie letzt wochend alle drei tage.
> schau einfa mal ins forum, da mach mer eigendlich alle aus, wo und wann, und was mer fohrn meist auch
> gruss peter



Das ist das Stichwort! Wie schaut die Plaunug für's Wochenende aus?

Ich hätt' Samstag als auch Sonntag Zeit, wobei es Sonntag nicht so früh sein muss... 

Obwohl, wenn der Bernd wieder dabei ist...


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das ist das Stichwort! Wie schaut die Plaunug für's Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich hätt' Samstag als auch Sonntag Zeit, wobei es Sonntag nicht so früh sein muss...
> 
> Obwohl, wenn der Bernd wieder dabei ist...



warscheinlich eher sonntag, da hams besseres wetter gemeldet, samstag solls angeblich pissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

Danke nochmal!

Hallo Roland,

würde Heute nach der Arbeit, so um 16:45 bei Dir vorbeischauen. Bist Du da Zuhause?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2008)

@thomas   
no proplem

@roland, 
ich werd morgen mittag a runden fränkische drehen, wenns ned pisst.
treffpkt 13.45 kläranl pottenstein. wennst zeit und lust hast, will a neua tour auspropieren. falls es pisst , und ich ned fohr , ruf ich dich an


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2008)

@alle
was ,wann ,wo am wochend???


----------



## macmount (17. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @alle
> was ,wann ,wo am wochend???



däd scho gärn mol widdä foän - samsdooch baggn und ausraama  - sonndooch ev. a glaans düürla foän, des weä so mains, mol sääng wos di andän so fooähomm 
villaichd kummän ja zäm WE mai maggsis 
bis nochäd, dä wolf

bee.äss.: is aichendlich unsä gälbnoosn aa scho widdä doo??


----------



## Axalp (17. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @alle
> was ,wann ,wo am wochend???



-Mountainbiken, tagsüber, in der Fränkischen  

Wie schon gesagt, ich würde auch Samstag so gegen 13 Uhr eine Runde einplanen.  Sonntag schaun' wir mal. Ich richte mich nach den anderen bzw. nach meinem Befinden. 

Wo ist mir eigentlich wurscht, weil meine Maxxis wohl noch nicht kommen werden und demnach alles sch..... zu fahren sein wird. 

Von mir aus können's gern ein paar km mehr sein...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von mir aus können's gern ein paar km mehr sein...



Von mir aus können es gerne ein paar km weniger sein.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Von mir aus können es gerne ein paar km weniger sein.



Von mir aus könnte da auch ein Lift sein......................... 

Das Wetter soll ja net so toll werden am Samstag, und am Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich erst nachmittags, da seid ihr dann wahrscheinlich alle schon wieder daheim......kommt drauf an was am Samstag geht und ob und wem ich dann Asyl gewähren muss.......die Küh schaffens so manchesmal nicht mehr bis heim......na mal schauen, vielleicht mach ich ne Tour in moderatem AlpenXtempo und schau mir die Landschaft an, dafür bissl ausgedehnter..........warm solls ja werden............


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2008)

also wenn kanner an vorschlag macht, dann eben ich.  
sonntag um 10.30 am klärwerk pottenst. für die, die mitfohrn, des meiste dieser tour werdrt ihr ned kenna,ausser der roland, und der hats vergessen das er DA JEMALS WAR: wird ned so die techno tour, aber bei den wetter ist es ja e egal
start in pottenstein, dann bergauf, nach weidenloh,, nach den ort auf wurzeltrail leicht bergauf richt mittelmühle, da sind a paar interessant trails, dann weiter zur B 470 und wieder rauf nach elbersberg, ich was ihr hört immer bloss bergau , dann runter auf trail wieder zur b 470,dann auf trail richt. teufelshöhle, mit  einer schlüsselstelle, danach durch pottenstein, an der todestreppe vorbei oder runter, und zum auto.
viel leut wenn desmol ned dabei senn, denk ich. markus , roland , evt. martina, und ich, der rest ist ned da oder krank( jochen wennst wieder fit bist , wiederholen wir die tour), und beim sven, was ich ned ob er kommt, wegen den wetter, wenns pisst fohr ich eh ned
so schaut  der wegverlauf aus, den wir meist fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## macmount (18. Januar 2008)

so, gschaffd - eds sin mai noia bnois drauf - laidä is dungl und di lambm ned gloodn - ich schäds eds mussi doch väschdärgd kondi dräniern dässi überhaubd nu wo naufkumm - obbä vom gfüül heä sänn di maggsis aa ned vill schwerä alswi di schbeschälaisd







hädd scho lusd am sonndooch zä foorn - di schdregg vom beedä däd mi aa raidsn  - obbä binn im momend a weng gnabb mid maim schbridd  - muss örschdamol mid dä rechierung redn 

bis nochäd, wolf


----------



## kubikjch (18. Januar 2008)

Servus Wolf,

muß scho sagn, von der Ausstattung bist ja echt immer up to date 

Jetzt mußt dir bloß nu an Haufn Zeit besorgn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Wolf,
> 
> muß scho sagn, von der Ausstattung bist ja echt immer up to date
> 
> Jetzt mußt dir bloß nu an Haufn Zeit besorgn



do hosd räächd jochn  - du hosd im momend dsaid - ich möchäd obbä drodsdeem im momend ned mid diä dauschn - wi geeds dä denn aldä kamikaadse???


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> so, gschaffd - eds sin mai noia bnois drauf - laidä is dungl und di lambm ned gloodn - ich schäds eds mussi doch väschdärgd kondi dräniern dässi überhaubd nu wo naufkumm - obbä vom gfüül heä sänn di maggsis aa ned vill schwerä alswi di schbeschälaisd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etz müssast halt blos nu foan.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

Ich hätt am Samsdoch Lust zu foan.
Fäat aner mit oder muss i alans foan.
In der fränkischn die Muschlquelln und den Pavilliontrail.

Bitte melde dich.


----------



## kubikjch (18. Januar 2008)

ich hätt a lust, aber leider net des passende linke bein dazu


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hätt am Samsdoch Lust zu foan.
> Fäat aner mit oder muss i alans foan.
> In der fränkischn die Muschlquelln und den Pavilliontrail.
> 
> Bitte melde dich.



ich ruf dich morgen früh ca 8.30 an, wegen fohrn in der fränkisch, will noch abwarten wegen wetter. bist du sonntag dabei


----------



## Axalp (18. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hätt am Samsdoch Lust zu foan.
> Fäat aner mit oder muss i alans foan.
> In der fränkischn die Muschlquelln und den Pavilliontrail.
> 
> Bitte melde dich.



ICH ICH ICH!!!

Passt Dir 13 Uhr? Bei Dir?

Sonntag sollte eigentlich auch passen...und wenn die Nacht noch so kurz ist, aber die Bilder sehen sehr geil aus.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich hätt a lust, aber leider net des passende linke bein dazu



Des geht scho trittst halt a weng langsamer.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH!!!
> 
> Passt Dir 13 Uhr? Bei Dir?
> 
> ...



gehts a Stündla ehr ?


----------



## Axalp (18. Januar 2008)

Ja passt auch. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. Januar 2008)

Moin moin RolandPeterJochenMarkusWolf!!

Ich meld mich fürs Wochenende wieder ab. Bin erst vor aaner Stund aus Düsseldorf wieder hamkomma, Regen hatte ich auch scho genug (ca. 500km davon  ), und zu tun hab ich fürs Wochenend auch noch genug. Und am Sonntag wirds a nix, weil 1. is a Sunndoch ohna zwaa bis fünf Klöös zu Middouch ka Sunndoch, und 2. wenn ich Sonntag mittags net da bin muss ich mich rechtzeitig vorher abmelden sonst gibts Ärger mit der Köchin (=Schwiegermutter) 
Ich hoff dass der sch*** f*cking Regen wenigstens a weng nachlässt damit ich wenigstens a klaana Rundn bei uns foahrn ko  Wetter is mir ja sonst relativ wurschd, ob Kälte, Wind oder Schnee, aber Regen mag ich einfach net!!! 
Have fun und haut rein!!!

Sven


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja passt auch. Wo treffen wir uns?



Nach Streitberg ist links oben ein Parkplatz (Matterhornwand). Da ist es nicht weit bis zum ersten Trail.


----------



## Axalp (19. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube ich weiss wo das ist. Ich hab ja Deine Nummer falls es doch Schwierigkeiten gibt.

Bis später,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Moin moin RolandPeterJochenMarkusWolf!!
> 
> Ich meld mich fürs Wochenende wieder ab. Bin erst vor aaner Stund aus Düsseldorf wieder hamkomma, Regen hatte ich auch scho genug (ca. 500km davon  ), und zu tun hab ich fürs Wochenend auch noch genug. Und am Sonntag wirds a nix, weil 1. is a Sunndoch ohna zwaa bis fünf Klöös zu Middouch ka Sunndoch, und 2. wenn ich Sonntag mittags net da bin muss ich mich rechtzeitig vorher abmelden sonst gibts Ärger mit der Köchin (=Schwiegermutter)
> Ich hoff dass der sch*** f*cking Regen wenigstens a weng nachlässt damit ich wenigstens a klaana Rundn bei uns foahrn ko  Wetter is mir ja sonst relativ wurschd, ob Kälte, Wind oder Schnee, aber Regen mag ich einfach net!!!
> ...



Dieses Jahr gibt es noch genug Samstage.


----------



## schu2000 (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibt es noch genug Samstage.



 Stimm ich Dir zu!! Wir sind ja erst in KW 3 
Viel Spaß euch!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

auf wunsch des rolands, fohrn mer morgen a halbe std früher, also um 10.00 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

So etz schäzd amol wer widder do is?????????
Der Sieger grichd an Einlauf!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach Streitberg ist links oben ein Parkplatz (Matterhornwand). Da ist es nicht weit bis zum ersten Trail.



ICh will ja ned gleich scho widder läsdern, obber des lezda mol hods von der gleichn Stell bis zum ersdn Drail under deiner Führung zwa Stundn dauerd!!!
Weid is wirgli ned wen ma den Wech was!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

willkommen dahein du hirsch 
hab scho gedacht die ham die einsperrt, weil mer nichts mehr von die ghört hat.
morgen werst eh nochned mitfohrn, oder, jucks ned aweng, (ned in der hosen), alles neue trail die du ned kennst


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ICh will ja ned gleich scho widder läsdern, obber des lezda mol hods von der gleichn Stell bis zum ersdn Drail under deiner Führung zwa Stundn dauerd!!!
> Weid is wirgli ned wen ma den Wech was!!



Ich will ja a ned scho wieder lästern.  
Obba ich wär dir sehr verbundn wennst mong nuchamol dein Dschädläg nimmst, und erst nächsda Wochn widda aufs Radl schdeigsd.

Heud worn wir nach 10 min beim ersdn Drail weil den Wech bin i ersd am Diensdoch gfoan.  
Wann fäasdn widda noch Cina am Mondoch?

Dei Freund Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

*An alle AlpenXler.

Wir sollten einen neuen Termin ansetzen. Thema: welche Tour wieviele KM, HM und Tage.*

Mein Vorschlag nicht mehr als 2000 HM. In 7 Tagen.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *An alle AlpenXler.
> 
> Wir sollten einen neuen Termin ansetzen. Thema: welche Tour wieviele KM, HM und Tage.*
> 
> Mein Vorschlag nicht mehr als 2000 HM. In 7 Tagen.



pro tag, wollst am anfang machen
wie ist der weg momentan,recht matsched


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> pro tag, wollst am anfang machen
> wie ist der weg momentan,recht matsched



Die Wege sind fahrbar.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

also moin um 10.00, hast markus bescheid gsagt


----------



## Axalp (19. Januar 2008)

Der Markus liest fleissig mit  

Geh jetzt erschtmol noch einkaufen. Danach hau ich die Bilder von der heutigen Tour hier rein. 

Freut Euch schonmal. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## schu2000 (19. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Markus liest fleissig mit
> 
> Geh jetzt erschtmol noch einkaufen. Danach hau ich die Bilder von der heutigen Tour hier rein.
> 
> Freut Euch schonmal. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.



Dann mach ich mir in der Zwischenzeit schon mal ne Tüte Popcorn und warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Markus liest fleissig mit
> 
> Geh jetzt erschtmol noch einkaufen. Danach hau ich die Bilder von der heutigen Tour hier rein.
> 
> Freut Euch schonmal. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.


Wer issn vom Rod gflogn?
Hoffendlich sinns ned zu marziallisch die Bilder, ned das die mei neue Traileruli Firewall abbloggd!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich will ja a ned scho wieder lästern.
> 
> Wann fäasdn widda noch Cina am Mondoch?
> 
> Dei Freund Roland


Ich hob mid meim Chef ausgmachd, dassi erschsd widder nüber muss, wenn du des Rodfohrn glärnd hosd!!! 
Das hasd also: *NIE MEHR CHINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

des ist noch des rabeneck video, dreha kann ichs nemmer, habs scho vom foto gelöscht


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob mid meim Chef ausgmachd, dassi erschsd widder nüber muss, wenn du des Rodfohrn glärnd hosd!!!
> Das hasd also: *NIE MEHR CHINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Du konnst vielleicht gscheid Nosnborn oder Ping Pong (worst ja lang genuch drüm).
Mir wern scho säng wensd an Aldersheimdrail halb nundaschiem mussd. Weilsd um Kana Kurfn versetzn konnsd.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des ist noch des rabeneck video, dreha kann ichs nemmer, habs scho vom foto gelöscht



Do sieht ma unsern Freund Schoasch in Äcktschn des is a mol schö. So elegant do denkst der fäat a Friek.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

kaum daham der bernd, und scho ham sie sich in die hohr, die zwa


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du konnst vielleicht gscheid Nosnborn oder Ping Pong (worst ja lang genuch drüm).
> Mir wern scho säng wensd an Aldersheimdrail halb nundaschiem mussd. Weilsd um Kana Kurfn versetzn konnsd.


Du und dei Aldersheimdrail!! Der bassd scho vom Noma berfeggd zu dir und deiner Fohrereri!!! 
Beddär kennsd ned nu zufällig an Schwabbelbauchdrail? Der basserd dann ah nu berfeggd zum Bedsacher!!!!  Die zwa Drails konner dann des ganze Johr fohrn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des ist noch des rabeneck video, dreha kann ichs nemmer, habs scho vom foto gelöscht


Aweng verdrehd des Ding odder?  Odder schbinnd mei Kisdn?


----------



## schu2000 (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aweng verdrehd des Ding odder?  Odder schbinnd mei Kisdn?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoWQseBDDPw
> 
> des ist noch des rabeneck video, *dreha kann ichs nemmer*, habs scho vom foto gelöscht



Hosd vielleicht in Chinaland des Deutsch bzw. Fränggisch verlernd???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aweng verdrehd des Ding odder?  Odder schbinnd mei Kisdn?



ja , aber kanns nemmer dreha, ist scho gelöscht auf mein foto, und über youtube, wird die bildqualität noch schlechter, sagt der sven, aber ist doch wurscht, is eh bloss von schoschi  
geht jetzt moin mit


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du und dei Aldersheimdrail!! Der bassd scho vom Noma berfeggd zu dir und deiner Fohrereri!!!
> Beddär kennsd ned nu zufällig an Schwabbelbauchdrail? Der basserd dann ah nu berfeggd zum Bedsacher!!!!  Die zwa Drails konner dann des ganze Johr fohrn!!!



*Ja Ja getroffene Hunde bellen.*
Setz di auf dein Roggi und foa aweng in deina Garasch rum des konnst wenigstns. Und Kondi griggst a.   
Wie nennd sich dei Foastil widda 0815 ? Ich denk wisd bei deina Treppn abgsprunga bist, bist doch auf Kopf gland weil ansonsdn konn ich mir dei geschreib ned erklärn.

Odda mussd einfoch amol widda Lufd oblossn weils di bei die Cinsen ned behaldn ham und imma widda zurügschiggn.
Geh hald amol zum Cinsesischn Schdadszirkus die suchn doch imma Volldebbn Do konnst mid dein Subbafoastil immer im Kreis in der Maneschn rumfoan. Die solln da a Drebbn aufbaua die konnsd dann nudafon und dann bist imma da King.

Ausserdem is des a Fred für Biker und ned füa ausgschbrochana Blödwafa wie dich. Geh aweng zum Uli nei sein fred do könnda euch undahaldn weil ihr zwa bassd gut zam. *Denn vo euch zwa mahn ja jeder das er der besde Biker is odda soll i song Extrem Freerider*


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Ja Ja getroffene Hunde bellen.*
> Setz di auf dein Roggi und foa aweng in deina Garasch rum des konnst wenigstns. Und Kondi griggst a.
> Wie nennd sich dei Foastil widda 0815 ? Ich denk wisd bei deina Treppn abgsprunga bist, bist doch auf Kopf gland weil ansonsdn konn ich mir dei geschreib ned erklärn.
> 
> ...


Nein Uli sein Fred konni ned wall der ja dauernd fohrn gehd und ka Zeid zum Blödwafn hod!!! Mid dem kommer si ned so schö fetzn wi mid dir!! Deswecha bleibi do!! Do beisd di Maus kan fodn ob!!!! Morgn hosd nuamol dei Ruh, obber ab nächsder Woch bini widder dabei!! Und dann gibds saures!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
> 
> 
> 
> Hosd vielleicht in Chinaland des Deutsch bzw. Fränggisch verlernd???



Hobi ned glesn! Blos draufgliggd!!


----------



## schu2000 (19. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hobi ned glesn! Blos draufgliggd!!



Na dann...Dir sei verziehen


----------



## Axalp (19. Januar 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder.

Heute waren nur der Roland und ich unterwegs, da es den restlichen Mäuschen hier wohl zu nass war. 

Los ging's vom Matterhornwand-Parkplatz rauf zum Spitzkehrentrail. 









Danach rüber zur Muschelquelle - der Block wurde erledigt. Leider kann ich des Video vom Roland nicht hochladen, aber ihr könnt mir glauben dass er's auch geschafft hat.






Dann haben wir was neues entdeckt:


















War leider zu nass zum fahren, aber wenn's trocken ist warten ein Absatz und nette enge Spitzkehren auf Euch.

Einen Namen für dieses neue Projekt zu finden war nicht wirklich schwer:



Salamander-Trail

Kurz vor den Autos haben wir noch eine schöne enge Spitzkehre entdeckt und gleich erledigt:







Dann kam das Highlight der heutigen Tour.:



Wie kommt man da durch? Ganz einfach:













Mir hat's unglaublich Spass gemacht. Wetter, Landschaft, Tour (und auch wieder Fahrtechnik ) haben gepasst.

So denn. Lasst Euch mal aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2008)

gut gemacht jungs, aber neues habt ihr ned endeckt, des eine is der jägersteig, interessant, die kehren, aber eine davon , wo des neue geländer angebracht wurde, ist so gut wie unfahrbar, da beide geländer so eng sin, das des rad ned rum geht, hab ich erst letzten samstag propiert, und des zweite eck, ist abfahrt namens klahra ruh, auch schon lang bekannt, auch interessante stücke dabei. roland den muschelblock geschafft   
bis moin.


----------



## Axalp (19. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut gemacht jungs, aber neues habt ihr ned endeckt, des eine is der jägersteig, interessant, die kehren, aber eine davon , wo des neue geländer angebracht wurde, ist so gut wie unfahrbar, da beide geländer so eng sin, das des rad ned rum geht, hab ich erst letzten samstag propiert, und des zweite eck, ist abfahrt namens klahra ruh, auch schon lang bekannt, auch interessante stücke dabei. roland den muschelblock geschafft
> bis moin.



Und der Roland hat vorhin noch gesagt:"Pass auf, der Peter kennt des Ding bestimmt..."


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

hicks, ihä vväddächhicksdichn - mäld mi füä morng obb - muss main geburdsdochslägg ausschloofm- 
no donn gudd nochd higgs, dä higgs wolf


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hicks, ihä vväddächhicksdichn - mäld mi füä morng obb - muss main geburdsdochslägg ausschloofm-
> no donn gudd nochd higgs, dä higgs wolf



alles gute nachträglich, hoff du hast zum burtstag,aweng mehr zeit bekomma


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hicks, ihä vväddächhicksdichn - mäld mi füä morng obb - muss main geburdsdochslägg ausschloofm-
> no donn gudd nochd higgs, dä higgs wolf



Alles gute du CCler.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und der Roland hat vorhin noch gesagt:"Pass auf, der Peter kennt des Ding bestimmt..."



Hab ich es dir nicht gesagt. Aber die Abfahrt durch die Schlucht war super. Und den Jägersteig nehmen wir uns das nächste mal vor. Wenn nicht am Geländer vorbei dann durch das Geländer hindurch.  
p.s. Endlich wieder Bilder, wir sollten uns mal einen Kameramann mieten der immer dabei ist . Dann sind wir wenigstens alle mit drauf.

bis dann
Roland


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich es dir nicht gesagt. Aber die Abfahrt durch die Schlucht war super. Und den Jägersteig nehmen wir uns das nächste mal vor. Wenn nicht am Geländer vorbei dann durch das Geländer hindurch.
> p.s. Endlich wieder Bilder, wir sollten uns mal einen Kameramann mieten der immer dabei ist . Dann sind wir wenigstens alle mit drauf.
> 
> bis dann
> Roland



die jägersteig zufahrt, geht darein, wo ich des letztemal gesagt habe, des bergla bin friedel u ich mit grössten gang rauf, des mitn kameramann stimmt, dann bin ich wenigstens amol dabei


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

bin auch grad auf, oder grad heimgekommen besser gesagt, natürlich viel zu spät..........fahrts anständig..........und macht paar schöne Bilder.......hoffentlich pissts net..........werd später ne Runde drehen............zum Mittagessen zu meinen Eltern........mit nen Schweinebraten vor mein geistigen Auge fahr ich nochmal so schnell...........


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles gute nachträglich, hoff du hast zum burtstag,aweng mehr zeit bekomma



na, ned iich hob gebuddsdooch ghobd - blos an gebuddsdoogslägg - walli a weng zävill auf dä faiä vo maim schwoochä däwischd hob - und schuld droo is bloos mai fraa, wall die haamfoän wolld 
und weechä dä dsaid - mai süüse däd mä scho frai geem - obbä mir müssn bis schbeedesdns mäds unsä hüddn leä griing  - und do sammld si einiches oo in so am beweechdn leem

woä eds andädhalb schdündla laafm, dässi ned gands aus dä kondi rauskumm

foäds oonschdändich und bauds mä kaan unfoll - ned däs widdä mai koleechn ausruggn müssn 

schdäi kräisi, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alles gute du CCler.



eds waasi ned, sölli des edsäd als komblimend  odder ehra als belaidichung  auffassn???

no donn bis donn, ich moch dich aa  ,dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. Januar 2008)

...


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

zur heutigen tour
dabei waren markus,roland,martina und ich.
gestartet in pottenstein bei trockenheit, aber ned lang, dann hats den rest der tour genieselt, war aber egal, da wir alles gfohrn sind was wir uns vorgenommen haben.

bei den trail richt teufelshöhle musst mer scho mal den kopf einziehen






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


dann sind wir zur ersten schlüsselstelle komma, wo der markus, wegen seiner mist conti reifen leider versagt hat





[/URL][/IMG]

der roland, der sauhund hats super gfohrn, hat er echt gut gemacht, denn des eck war ganz schö rutschich





[/URL][/IMG]

dann sin wir weidergfohrn im klumpental auf diversen trail zur nächsten stelle 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

da war sie schon, eigendlich ned schlimm, aber halt saunass





[/URL][/IMG]

die gleich stell von mir gfohrn, aber ein anderer foto standort, und scho schaut kindergarden mäsig aus (warum immer bei mir)





[/URL][/IMG]

danach sind wir noch zur sängerhüttn rauf, und den ziegentrail runter,





[/URL][/IMG]

weidere fotos wird der markus noch rei stelln, und an film glaub ich auch.
war für des wetter genial, und ich hab euch wieder neue strecken gezeigt,die ihr ned kanntet, bloss langsam kenn ich kanne mehr.

@bernd und schoschi
ham a neues projekt gfunden, muss aber trocken sein um des zu fohrn


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

Net schlecht schöne Buildln,
ich hab heut mal den Muschelquellenblock vorm Baum rum probiert, aber net geschaft, grad bei Nässe net einfach............aber fast.........
Hatte GLück, kein einziges Mal Nieselregen.............sonst wars recht langweilig, knappe 30 km, und vielleicht 250hm. War überhaupt net fit heut irgendwie...........


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Net schlecht schöne Buildln,
> ich hab heut mal den Muschelquellenblock vorm Baum rum probiert, aber net geschaft, grad bei Nässe net einfach............aber fast.........
> Hatte GLück, kein einziges Mal Nieselregen.............sonst wars recht langweilig, knappe 30 km, und vielleicht 250hm. War überhaupt net fit heut irgendwie...........



du sepp, wärst halt bei uns mitgfohrn,wir hatten nieseregen, gut trail und alle waren fit


----------



## kubikjch (20. Januar 2008)

Schöne Bilder, wie immer.sag mal hat die martina ne neue gabel? sieht nach ner tora aus


----------



## schu2000 (20. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, wie immer.sag mal hat die martina ne neue gabel? sieht nach ner tora aus



Nee ne Revelation glaub ich  

Bilder wie immer


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, wie immer.sag mal hat die martina ne neue gabel? sieht nach ner tora aus



ja is ne andere, von mein spezi rad rausgebaut, hat aweng mehr federweg als ihre alte fox, ist anber ne R.Sock Revelation


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Net schlecht schöne Buildln,
> ich hab heut mal den Muschelquellenblock vorm Baum rum probiert, aber net geschaft, grad bei Nässe net einfach............aber fast.........
> Hatte GLück, kein einziges Mal Nieselregen.............sonst wars recht langweilig, knappe 30 km, und vielleicht 250hm. War überhaupt net fit heut irgendwie...........


Schorschi da bist ja mehr Kilometer gefahren als wir. Aber wir mehr HM 
Da hättest du dich früh auch aufraffen können. Bei dem Nieselregen wärst dann scho gar aufgewacht. 
Wir sind heut a paar super Stellen gefahren und in einer ist mein Freak sogar ehr drunten gwesen als ich. 
Heut hat man wieder den Unterschied gesehen Continental zu Minion. Der Markus ist auf Felsen nur gerutscht. Heut hättest mal deine richtig probieren können. 
Oba na nua saufn und weiba im Kobf. 
p.s. wann fangen wir mit unserem Training für unsere Weltumfahrung an.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, wie immer.sag mal hat die martina ne neue gabel? sieht nach ner tora aus



Wos der Kubik`s Jochen immer so sicht. Mia wä des auf die Bilda ned aufgfalln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos der Kubik`s Jochen immer so sicht. Mia wä des auf die Bilda ned aufgfalln.


Der Schaud hald die Weiber immer aufs Fohrwerk!!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd und schoschi
> ham a neues projekt gfunden, muss aber trocken sein um des zu fohrn



ich hab auch was gfundn, kurz vor Oberfellendorf wenn man von Albertshof kommt ist rechts so angeschrägt, da ists Stück vielleicht 4 m hoch aber mit nen kurzen senkrechten Stelle übern Felsen, schaut gut aus, ist locker fahrbar wenn mans sich traut, mit nen schönen Auslauf und Landung, hatte natürlich kein Foto mit.......aber das heißts ncoh zu knacken.......aber von oben schauts schon bös aus.........


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich hab auch was gfundn, kurz vor Oberfellendorf wenn man von Albertshof kommt ist rechts so angeschrägt, da ists Stück vielleicht 4 m hoch aber mit nen kurzen senkrechten Stelle übern Felsen, schaut gut aus, ist locker fahrbar wenn mans sich traut, mit nen schönen Auslauf und Landung, hatte natürlich kein Foto mit.......aber das heißts ncoh zu knacken.......aber von oben schauts schon bös aus.........



mach amol aweng genauer dei wegbeschreibung, auf welch wanderweg von wo nach wo usw.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

Wennst von der Matterhornwand nach oben fährst gehts doch bis zu Straße und dann rechts immer Richtung Albertshof zur Adlerstein/Oswalshöhlentour.
Da fährst aber links richtung Oberfellendorf, und oben am Berg kurz bevors auf Oberfellendorf runter geht ists auf der rechten Seite, da geht so ne Fuhre in Wald rein oder so..........man kann sogar mit dem Auto dort parken.....


----------



## kubikjch (20. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos der Kubik`s Jochen immer so sicht. Mia wä des auf die Bilda ned aufgfalln.



Na ja, ich hab ja a genug Zeit zum schaua, und außerdem muß des ja nix heißen wenn dir des net auffällt


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

@schoschi
ah ja , ist glaube ich am lindenberg, musst mal bei gelegenheit zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

saubä ihä fieä - widdä 1a bildä und 1a dräils - könnäd blos nu  - obbä es kummän a mol widdä bessera dsaidn - 

@schoschi: wann bisd denn du loosgfoän - do wäri worschainlich aa widdä fid gween zäm miidfoän - weä ja ned schlechd gwesn dai duä - eds wu mi dä roland scho zäm ccler degradierd hod  

nu an schönn sunndooch, dä wolf


----------



## Axalp (20. Januar 2008)

Mein Kommentar zur heutigen Tour: Continental ist Schrott!
Da ist es mir gegen Ende echt vergangen. Bin echt froh, wenn meine neuen Maxxis  da sind.

Bilder hab ich heute keine gemacht, dafür gibt's 2 Filmchen vom Peter:




Eine schöne Stelle, vor allem wenn's trocken ist und man richtig versetzen kann  





Die Stufe war "eigentlich" auch ein Witz, gell Roland  

Ich freu mich jetzt auf meine Maxxis - vor allem weiss ich dann ob ich zu blöd bin oder ob's tatsächlich des Material is. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> saubä ihä fieä - widdä 1a bildä und 1a dräils - könnäd blos nu  - obbä es kummän a mol widdä bessera dsaidn -
> 
> @schoschi: wann bisd denn du loosgfoän - do wäri worschainlich aa widdä fid gween zäm miidfoän - weä ja ned schlechd gwesn dai duä - eds wu mi dä roland scho zäm ccler degradierd hod
> 
> nu an schönn sunndooch, dä wolf



Bin halt kurz vor Mittag zu mei Eltern gfoan und hob a Schüssl Chilli neikaut.............
Jaja, der Roland, längsam wird mer der a weng zu frech............bei dem is der Größenwahnsinn ausbrochen............aber, sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen CCler............?


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zur heutigen Tour: Continental ist Schrott!
> Da ist es mir gegen Ende echt vergangen. Bin echt froh, wenn meine neuen Maxxis  da sind.
> 
> Bilder hab ich heute keine gemacht, dafür gibt's 2 Filmchen vom Peter:
> ...



ja di maggsis sin goil   - bin zwoä bis eds neä bibbifaggs dämid gfoän - obbä die rudschn wenns noss is blos halb so orch als mai schbessialaisd raifm -
mid wos hobd ihä di filmla gedreed?? midm händi?? oddä hobd ihä a filmkammära miidgschlaafd??
wolf


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zur heutigen Tour: Continental ist Schrott!
> Die Stufe war "eigentlich" auch ein Witz, gell Roland
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Do host recht denn die  zweite Witzdreppn hot a komisch ausgschaut und gflutscht is. Wahrscheinlich hots mi bei der öschtn vor lauter Lachn runterkaut.  Wennds das auf die Bilder siggst is alles a Witz.


----------



## Axalp (20. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ja di maggsis sin goil   - bin zwoä bis eds neä bibbifaggs dämid gfoän
> wolf



Asphalt???   



macmount schrieb:


> mid wos hobd ihä di filmla gedreed?? midm händi?? oddä hobd ihä a filmkammära miidgschlaafd??
> wolf



Mit der Digital-Kamera. Es wär' natürlich super, wenn ein "externer" Kameramann immer dabei wäre. 

Das Projekt "Helmkamera" steht auch seit langem im Raum. Das wär' auch mal was.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bin halt kurz vor Mittag zu mei Eltern gfoan und hob a Schüssl Chilli neikaut.............
> Jaja, der Roland, längsam wird mer der a weng zu frech............bei dem is der Größenwahnsinn ausbrochen............aber, sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen CCler............?



Ich denk ned das des der Grössenwahnsinn is denn ich bin blos 173 cm.


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

gute filmchen, endlich bin ich amol wo drauf 
mit den maxxis wirds bestimmt besser, wenn ned , is der roland schuld, der hat sie uns empfolen


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Asphalt???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arschfald aa naturlement - obbä aa exdremen holymountainfäls  

hälmkamera weä aa ned schlechd - obbä dii dii guuda filmla machn sin rechd doiä 

no denn bis denn, wolf


----------



## kubikjch (20. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk ned das des der Grössenwahnsinn is denn ich bin blos 173 cm.



napoleon war a net groß aber hat a an ganz schön badscher ghabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> zur heutigen tour
> 
> @bernd und schoschi
> ham a neues projekt gfunden, muss aber trocken sein um des zu fohrn



Mei nächsddes Projeggd in der nächsdn Zeid hasd:KONDI!!! Wall so wie ihr die lezdn zwa Wochn gfohrn seid werds mi bei der nächsdn Dur gscheid Beudln und ganz darmisch wärn!!:kotz: A Rotzerei hobbi mer anu im Flicher eigfangd! Obber worschd gjammerd wärd an andersmol. 
Gehd die Woch Nachds wos zam ? (Am besdn mid Lifd odder Shuddle!!) 

Des Teufelshölending schaud gud aus!!  Gorned gwusd dassmer dord fohrn ko! Bestimmd ned ganz legal odder??


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

des mid dem grössnwoohn hod mä eds gfalln - di ärgläärung aa  
Der Begriff Wahn repräsentiert eine Überzeugung, die
logisch inkonsistent ist oder wohlbestätigtem Wissen über die reale Welt widerspricht und
trotz gegenteiliger Belege aufrechterhalten wird, weil die persönliche Gewissheit der Betroffenen so stark ist, dass sie rational nicht mehr zugänglich sind.Größenwahn (Megalomanie)
Die betroffene Person hält sich für eine wichtige politische oder religiöse Persönlichkeit, die Reinkarnation großer Persönlichkeiten, für einen Gott oder einen Propheten, obgleich ihre Mitmenschen sie für einen gewöhnlichen Menschen halten. Ähnlich ist z. B. der sogenannte Sendungswahn ("ich muss die Menschheit erlösen").

wolf


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mei nächsddes Projeggd in der nächsdn Zeid hasd:KONDI!!! Wall so wie ihr die lezdn zwa Wochn gfohrn seid werds mi bei der nächsdn Dur gscheid Beudln und ganz darmisch wärn!!:kotz: A Rotzerei hobbi mer anu im Flicher eigfangd! Obber worschd gjammerd wärd an andersmol.
> Gehd die Woch Nachds wos zam ? (Am besdn mid Lifd odder Shuddle!!)
> 
> Des Teufelshölending schaud gud aus!!  Gorned gwusd dassmer dord fohrn ko! Bestimmd ned ganz legal odder??



doch bernd alles legal, war a lustige schöne tour, aber aweng wenig km und hm, aber für des nieselwetter hats gereicht, des mit den kontietouren, geb ich dir recht, sobalts länger hell bleibt und die temperaturen nach oben gehen, werden a die touren wachsen,  unter der woch geht bestimmt was, aber ich werd eher los fohrn, so um 15.45, da kann ich noch a paar std bei licht fohrn, und brauch erst die letzte stund mei lampen anmachn, aber abwardn, wies wetter wird


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des mid dem grössnwoohn hod mä eds gfalln - di ärgläärung aa
> Der Begriff Wahn repräsentiert eine Überzeugung, die
> logisch inkonsistent ist oder wohlbestätigtem Wissen über die reale Welt widerspricht und
> trotz gegenteiliger Belege aufrechterhalten wird, weil die persönliche Gewissheit der Betroffenen so stark ist, dass sie rational nicht mehr zugänglich sind.Größenwahn (Megalomanie)
> ...



mensch wolf, du bist doch immernoch voll oder, erst red er  so an fränkischisch, das ich:kotz: muus , und jetzt erzählt er an müll, das ich  muss. du bist a kaputter typ


----------



## macmount (20. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch wolf, du bist doch immernoch voll oder, erst red er  so an fränkischisch, das ich:kotz: muus , und jetzt erzählt er an müll, das ich  muss. du bist a kaputter typ



so wädd mä hald wenn mä nimmä zäm roodfoän kummd  
ich hob scho gsääng irgendwie muss des geeh im muss schloinigsd mol widdä miidfoän  , sunsd wärri nu goä värüggd 

bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2008)

Ich werde morgen Abend mit dem lieben Bernd eine Runde am Kanal fahren zur Ertüchtigung unserer erschlafften Beinmuskulatur. GA1 so ca. 1,5 Std. Gefahren wird mit Votec und Scott . Sollte also einer, wie soll ich sagen, *Lust* verspüren bitte melden.Beginn so zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr.
@Wolfgang das wäre eine Tour für dich aber nicht zu und wieder absagen.


----------



## Thomas72 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

kannst Du morgen dem Roland die CD (Alpencross vom Jochen) mitgeben. Du kannst sie nach dem Kopieren wieder haben.

Mit welcher Wattleistung trainierst Du eigentlich auf Deinem Ergo?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2008)

ned wieviel watt, sondern wieviel promille


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ned wieviel watt, sondern wieviel promille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Abend mit dem lieben Bernd eine Runde am Kanal fahren zur Ertüchtigung unserer erschlafften Beinmuskulatur. GA1 so ca. 1,5 Std. Gefahren wird mit Votec und Scott . Sollte also einer, wie soll ich sagen, *Lust* verspürt bitte melden.Beginn so zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr.
> @Wolfgang das wäre eine Tour für dich aber nicht zu und wieder absagen.



morng geed ned - wenn ihä am middwoch foän däd wäri däbbai


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> morng geed ned - wenn ihä am middwoch foän däd wäri däbbai



Mittwoch wo und um wieviel Uhr ?  GA1 oder Freak ?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

um dir die Gabel Entscheidung zu erleichtern das Liteville von Weichling mit Pike schaut auch verdammt cool aus. Jetzt noch die EX1750 dann ist es perfekt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch wo und um wieviel Uhr ?  GA1 oder Freak ?



18:00 wär gut - mansd eds mid friig dai rood oddä di duä?? - mainedweeng ga1 - muss widdä mol a weng wos füä di kondi doo - und schlüsslschdelln sin mä bai lichd liebä, do sichd di berchwachd mehra


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Abend mit dem lieben Bernd eine Runde am Kanal fahren zur Ertüchtigung unserer erschlafften Beinmuskulatur. GA1 so ca. 1,5 Std. Gefahren wird mit Votec und Scott . Sollte also einer, wie soll ich sagen, *Lust* verspüren bitte melden.Beginn so zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr.
> @Wolfgang das wäre eine Tour für dich aber nicht zu und wieder absagen.



    

Wenn ihr so weitermacht erschlafft noch was ganz anderes...


----------



## Thomas72 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Roland,

die Tendenz geht wahrscheinlich in Richtung PIKE. Es gibt zwar einige die das Liteville mit LYRIK fahren, der Großteil jedoch fährt mit PIKE und ist sehr zufrieden.
In Bezug auf die Laufräder ist die Entscheidung eh schon gefallen.

Nach einigen Umbuchungsaktionen auf unser Konto, denke ich das ich die Bestellungen am Ende der Woche abschicken kann.

Wenn Ihr die Sonntagstour so legen könntet das ich die Möglichkeit habe um 14:00 Uhr wieder Zuhause zu sein, würd ich gern in der Lyrikversion mitfahren (wenns Dir passt natürlich, ansonsten in der Raceversion, ist auch nicht schlimm). 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (21. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> um dir die Gabel Entscheidung zu erleichtern das Liteville von Weichling mit Pike schaut auch verdammt cool aus. Jetzt noch die EX1750 dann ist es perfekt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.



Wo gibts denn den handförmigen Farradhalter wie auf dem Bild da ? schaut gut aus.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn den handförmigen Farradhalter wie auf dem Bild da ? schaut gut aus.



Beim Stadler in der Sklavenabteilung in den Farben Weiß, Schwarz, Gelb und Rot.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> 18:00 wär gut - mansd eds mid friig dai rood oddä di duä?? - mainedweeng ga1 - muss widdä mol a weng wos füä di kondi doo - und schlüsslschdelln sin mä bai lichd liebä, do sichd di berchwachd mehra



Foa ma hald a am Kanal. 1,5-2 Std muss unbedingt mei Alpenkondi aufbaua. Sonst werd des nix mid die achttausender


----------



## kubikjch (22. Januar 2008)

Also so wie ich das seh ist auf dem Liteville da oben eine Pike montiert und keine Lyrik.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das seh ist auf dem Liteville da oben eine Pike montiert und keine Lyrik.



Was hab ich denn geschrieben ?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> die Tendenz geht wahrscheinlich in Richtung PIKE. Es gibt zwar einige die das Liteville mit LYRIK fahren, der Großteil jedoch fährt mit PIKE und ist sehr zufrieden.
> In Bezug auf die Laufräder ist die Entscheidung eh schon gefallen.
> ...



hallo Thomas,

kannst du ruhig noch drinlassen. Brauche die Gabel im Moment nicht.


----------



## Thomas72 (22. Januar 2008)

Danke Roland,

darf bloß nicht zu lange sein, damit ich mich nicht zu sehr daran gewöhne und dann von der Pike enttäuscht bin.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kubikjch (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn geschrieben ?



Sorry mein Fehler. Ist wohl noch zu früh und die ganzen Tabletten


----------



## weichling (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Thomas

wenn Pike dann nimm auf jeden Fall die Coil/stahlfeder-Version.
 Sind nur ca. 100 Gramm mehr als die U-turn Variante und taucht bei 
Absätzen nicht so weg.

Ich habe jetzt ne Lyrik-Coil. Ist nochmal steifer als ne Pike.
Mein LV ist derzeit ohne Dämpfer, der hommt heute abend wieder.

Wenn du mit der Lyrik zurecht kommst, 

dann hol dir eine Lyrik-Coil.   und vergiss die Pike.
Wenn schon denn schon.


Grüße 
Weichling


Thomas72 schrieb:


> Danke Roland,
> 
> darf bloß nicht zu lange sein, damit ich mich nicht zu sehr daran gewöhne und dann von der Pike enttäuscht bin.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas72 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Weichling,

wenns eine PIKE wird, dann auf alle Fälle die Stahlfederversion.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> kannst Du morgen dem Roland die CD (Alpencross vom Jochen) mitgeben. Du kannst sie nach dem Kopieren wieder haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, 
1. CD geht klar! 
2. Muss erst mal wieder einen Leistungsttest machen, danach sperre ich mich eine und heule erst mal ne Stunde. Anschließen wird daran gearbeitet wieder einen akzeptablen Wert zu erreichen.
Wie ich mal richtig im Winter vor 2 Jahren trainiert hatte habe ich am Schluß 60 min 220 Watt bei ca 60-70 U/min geschafft. Wenn du die Null bei 220 weglässt dürfte das der jetzige Wert sein. 

gruß
Bernd


----------



## Thomas72 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

Danke für die CD.

Das mit den 220W ist doch ein anständiger Wert, denn wirst Du bis zum Sommer bestimmt wieder erreichen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Danke für die CD.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mit Ihm trainiere wird er vielleicht 220H (Halbe) schaffen. Und bis zum Sommer ereicht er dann die Betty Ford Klinik


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Ihm trainiere wird er vielleicht 220H (Halbe) schaffen. Und bis zum Sommer ereicht er dann die Betty Ford Klinik



Schon mal mit nem Scott eingeklickt im Kanal verschwunden??


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> napoleon war a net groß aber hat a an ganz schön badscher ghabt



ja du host recht a gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht. Die Untersätze sin alle zwa weiß. Muss ich mia etzatla Sorng machen ??
*Bitte nur ehrliche Meinungen und Ratschläch*


----------



## macmount (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja du host recht a gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht. Die Untersätze sin alle zwa weiß. Muss ich mia etzatla Sorng machen ??
> *Bitte nur ehrliche Meinungen und Ratschläch*



des mid demm aan orm nai dä jaggn schdeggn und glaichzaidich den andänn in di lufd mussd nu üübm - ich frooch mi bloos wu mä bai so aam gaul den sag aischdelld 

also guud morng kanool ob 18:00 - 17:30 gennäd ev. aa, ob wo? und welcha richdung? richd. erlangen oddä richd. bamberch?? - wemmä blos kondi foän foäri villaichd mol widdä mid maim olldaimä mid unglaublicha 60mm feedäweech


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des mid demm aan orm nai dä jaggn schdeggn und glaichzaidich den andänn in di lufd mussd nu üübm - ich frooch mi bloos wu mä bai so aam gaul den sag aischdelld
> 
> also guud morng kanool ob 18:00 - 17:30 gennäd ev. aa, ob wo? und welcha richdung? richd. erlangen oddä richd. bamberch?? - wemmä blos kondi foän foäri villaichd mol widdä mid maim olldaimä mid unglaublicha 60mm feedäweech



Gib mir mal deine Handynummer per PN ich ruf dich morgen an.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gib mir mal deine Handynummer per PN ich ruf dich morgen an.


Also bleibst bei morgn? Ich däd sogn Richdung Erlangen. DAnn gehds aufn Rückwech Berchab!! Ungefähr 30 HM auf 15 Km!!


----------



## macmount (22. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also bleibst bei morgn? Ich däd sogn Richdung Erlangen. DAnn gehds aufn Rückwech Berchab!! Ungefähr 30 HM auf 15 Km!!



bisd du aa däbai alds kineesngsichd  - ich hob gedochd ihä wollded hoid scho foän???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also bleibst bei morgn? Ich däd sogn Richdung Erlangen. DAnn gehds aufn Rückwech Berchab!! Ungefähr 30 HM auf 15 Km!!



Des is genau die Tour die i schaff ohne Blud zu schwidzn.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2008)

Ich denk wir habn uns jetzt zum zweitstärkstn Fred (hinter den Lettenbrüdern und Oberlettenbrüdern) innerhalb eine Jahres gemausert ned schlecht für uns Flachlandtiroler odda?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> bisd du aa däbai alds kineesngsichd  - ich hob gedochd ihä wollded hoid scho foän???


Mir hom gmand das des Wedder morgn besser is. Hod ja kanner wissn könner das auf amol des Pissn aufhört!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is genau die Tour die i schaff ohne Blud zu schwidzn.


Obber vor der Obfohrd mussd erschd die 30 Hm nauffohrn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk wir habn uns jetzt zum zweitstärkstn Fred (hinter den Lettenbrüdern und Oberlettenbrüdern) innerhalb eine Jahres gemausert ned schlecht für uns Flachlandtiroler odda?


Masse statt Klasse!! (Natürlich unser Thread!)


----------



## macmount (22. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk wir habn uns jetzt zum zweitstärkstn Fred (hinter den Lettenbrüdern und Oberlettenbrüdern) innerhalb eine Jahres gemausert ned schlecht für uns Flachlandtiroler odda?



wi weäs mid leudnbrüüdä  - donn bau mä uns aa so a schööns audo wi di leddnbrüüdä

@roland: du hosd be.enn.
dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (22. Januar 2008)

Hey ihr Zipfelklatscher,

habt ihr schon eure Mädchenkostüme für Fasching gekauft?     

Spass bei Seite...
schaut mal: www.bike-attack.ch 

kommt einer von euch? 
Denke da mal so an Peter, Roland, Schoschi und die ich sonst noch kenne

Da gehts mal ein bisschen länger runter als vom Walberla....

bye stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Zipfelklatscher,
> 
> habt ihr schon eure Mädchenkostüme für Fasching gekauft?
> 
> ...


Des is ja alles legal!!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Zipfelklatscher,
> 
> habt ihr schon eure Mädchenkostüme für Fasching gekauft?
> 
> ...



Kann man des Ding auch unterm Jahr fahren ?
Mal 2000 HM DH oder extremer Freeride  wär schon was mal den Peter fragen denn des SX muss ja auch mal ausgefahren werden. 
Kann man bis rauf mit dem Lift  oder muss man fahren? 
Da könnt ich des Whiplash mal seiner wahren Berufung zuführen.


----------



## Axalp (23. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Zipfelklatscher,
> 
> habt ihr schon eure Mädchenkostüme für Fasching gekauft?
> 
> ...



Das wäre eine feine Sache. Da muss ich ja doch die 180er Gabel vielleicht schon früher einbauen...

Morgen ihr CC'ler,

ich mach heute Abend auch den Kanal unsicher. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Außerdem sind meine Maxxis gekommen. Die freuen sich schon auf's Wochenende.


----------



## shift (23. Januar 2008)

Hey, 
ich denke, da kann mann auch unterm Jahr fahren, ich check das mal ab wenn der Schnee weg ist...

bis dann...


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich denke, da kann mann auch unterm Jahr fahren, ich check das mal ab wenn der Schnee weg ist...
> 
> bis dann...



Vom Video her schauts schon schön aus, mal was flowiges, nicht unsere mormalen Trails bei denen du bergab mehr schwitzt als bergauf.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das wäre eine feine Sache. Da muss ich ja doch die 180er Gabel vielleicht schon früher einbauen...
> 
> Morgen ihr CC'ler,
> 
> ...



Fahr die schön ein am besten auf Schotter und Straße. Die werden erst griffig wenn der Originalbelag aufgeraut ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vom Video her schauts schon schön aus, mal was flowiges, nicht unsere mormalen Trails bei denen du bergab mehr schwitzt als bergauf.



Zich di ned immer so warm on, dann schwitztd a ned!


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Zipfelklatscher,
> 
> habt ihr schon eure Mädchenkostüme für Fasching gekauft?
> 
> ...



hey stefan
 ich war vor ca 7 jahre amol oben aufm rothorn, bin aber mitn bike rauf geradelt, damals war mehr bergauf als bergab fahren aufm programm Die gegend da war super zum biken, schon damals, aber jetzt muss es noch besser sen, mit den jetzigen rad, geht bergab scho mehr. ich werd heuer auf jedenfall mal zu euch komma,und hoff dast mer a paar gute touren zeigst. 
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2008)

am freitag hams gutes wetter gemeldet, werd auf jedenfall in die fränkisch zum biken gehen. wenn aner lust hat , bescheid sagen. welche tour ich fohr, weiss ich noch ned, aber mir fällt scho a schandtad ei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (23. Januar 2008)

so widdä däham - @bernd und roland: woä wirklich a schöns düürla - geh eds nu a weng joggn  na ohne flax woä gands noch maim gschmogg - mol widdä a weng kondi - und im flochn kummi sogor miid - 
bis denn dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2008)

So a widda daham.

heut a GA1 Runden am Kanal gmacht. A Schlüsselstelln ham ma a gfunna. Leider noch ned bereinigt. Ich bin rechts und da bernd links gfalln scheiß Klicki. Woa auf öschda mol ned zu schaffn vill zu schwierich. 2 flache Stufen bergauf obba mid an scheiss Onfoatswech 

Endlich widda wos füa die Kondi gmachd.
So gud Nocht etz.


----------



## macmount (23. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So a widda daham.
> 
> heut a GA1 Runden am Kanal gmacht. A Schlüsselstelln ham ma a gfunna. Leider noch ned bereinigt. Ich bin rechts und da bernd links gfalln scheiß Klicki. Woa auf öschda mol ned zu schaffn vill zu schwierich. 2 flache Stufen bergauf obba mid an scheiss Onfoatswech
> 
> ...



zwa schdundn dsehn minudn, 43 km, 40 hm (des kommä goä ned maundnbaign nenna), buls immä im ga1 beraich - des hom di dembomachä guud gmachd 

a guuds nächdla wünschd dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So a widda daham.
> 
> heut a GA1 Runden am Kanal gmacht. A Schlüsselstelln ham ma a gfunna. Leider noch ned bereinigt. Ich bin rechts und da bernd links gfalln scheiß Klicki. Woa auf öschda mol ned zu schaffn vill zu schwierich. 2 flache Stufen bergauf obba mid an scheiss Onfoatswech
> 
> ...



Linkes Knie is offn und am Orsch an Bluderguss!!  Scheiß GA1 Draining sochi! Do fährsd die ganze Zeit di wildn Dinger in der Frängischn und dann hauds die beim GA1 auf am Teer Wech aufs MAul!! Bin hald a ka Kliggis mehr gwöhnd!  Die Stufn wor obber a beschdimmd 3-4cm!!! hoch!!! Des nächsda mol wird des Roggi fürs GA1 gnumma!! 
Ansonsdn wor des echt Ok! Am Kanol is hald obdimol für so a Grundlognzeuch. Und wenn a boor Leud dabei sin is nedamol so fad wallsd ja wecherm nidrichn Buls schö waffn konnsd!! Obwohl beim Roland a höherer Buls für alle angenehmer wär! 
Bussi und gud Nochd


----------



## kubikjch (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich das von euch so les, glaub ich is es für mich gefährlicher mit euch am kanal entlang zu fahren als in der Fränkischen 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch die Stützräder montieren bevor es wieder losgeht


----------



## shift (24. Januar 2008)

@peter: klar komm vorbei...

@all: die Bahn fährt komplett bis oben und wie ich gehört habe das ganze jahr. Es gibt ja auch die GPS Daten für den Freeride. Ist also kein Prob die Strecke schon davor zu fahren. Allerdings werde ich mir das Rennen nicht entgehen lassen.

bye stefan


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wenn ich das von euch so les, glaub ich is es für mich gefährlicher mit euch am kanal entlang zu fahren als in der Fränkischen
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch die Stützräder montieren bevor es wieder losgeht



Siehst Du. Genau deswegen zieh ich mir jetzt meine 2.5'' Reifen drauf, damit ich genügen Sicherheit auf dem Kanal hab. Scheiss 2.35'' Asphaltschneider


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @peter: klar komm vorbei...
> 
> @all: die Bahn fährt komplett bis oben und wie ich gehört habe das ganze jahr. Es gibt ja auch die GPS Daten für den Freeride. Ist also kein Prob die Strecke schon davor zu fahren. Allerdings werde ich mir das Rennen nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> bye stefan



Grüß Dich Stefan!

Wann ist das Ding denn Schneefrei? Es kommen ja diverse lange Wochenenden im Mai auf uns zu.


----------



## shift (24. Januar 2008)

Hey,
also spätestens Ende Mai sollte der Schnee dann relativ weg sein...

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2008)

na wenn kanner morgn mitfährt, fohr ich halt allans, werd mal riesenburg tuer machn


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na wenn kanner morgn mitfährt, fohr ich halt allans, werd mal riesenburg tuer machn



Wann willsdn los? Bin nu aweng ogschlogn (Knie) vom GA1!


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wann willsdn los? Bin nu aweng ogschlogn (Knie) vom GA1!



13.45 matterhornwand, scheiss auf dei knie


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 13.45 matterhornwand, scheiss auf dei knie



Riesenburg foan und Matterhornwand losfoan ? wos weadn des füa a Dua. Is des ned a weng long? odda bin ich scho widda folsch? ich ded scho a gern med foan obba iha habt euch scho lang nimma gsäng. Weil vielleicht wöllt ia zwa im Wold a weng kuschln.  

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (24. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Riesenburg foan und Matterhornwand losfoan ? wos weadn des füa a Dua. Is des ned a weng long? odda bin ich scho widda folsch? ich ded scho a gern med foan obba iha habt euch scho lang nimma gsäng. Weil vielleicht wöllt ia zwa im Wold a weng kuschln.
> 
> Roland



Und wenns ihna zu kold wird, kann ja der Peter mit nein Bernd seiner Sarotti-Mohr Hosn mitneischlüpfn.    
Plotz is ja gnuch


----------



## macmount (24. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Linkes Knie is offn und am Orsch an Bluderguss!!  Scheiß GA1 Draining sochi! Do fährsd die ganze Zeit di wildn Dinger in der Frängischn und dann hauds die beim GA1 auf am Teer Wech aufs MAul!! Bin hald a ka Kliggis mehr gwöhnd!  Die Stufn wor obber a beschdimmd 3-4cm!!! hoch!!! Des nächsda mol wird des Roggi fürs GA1 gnumma!!
> Ansonsdn wor des echt Ok! Am Kanol is hald obdimol für so a Grundlognzeuch. Und wenn a boor Leud dabei sin is nedamol so fad wallsd ja wecherm nidrichn Buls schö waffn konnsd!! Obwohl beim Roland a höherer Buls für alle angenehmer wär!
> Bussi und gud Nochd



hi bebbärl - des näcksda mol willi di bloos mit brodeggdorn und vullfäisshälm om schdard füäm ga1 säng   

bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Riesenburg foan und Matterhornwand losfoan ? wos weadn des füa a Dua. Is des ned a weng long? odda bin ich scho widda folsch? ich ded scho a gern med foan obba iha habt euch scho lang nimma gsäng. Weil vielleicht wöllt ia zwa im Wold a weng kuschln.
> 
> Roland



du liegst wieder falsch, und schau blos dast kommst,


----------



## kubikjch (24. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du liegst wieder falsch, und schau blos dast kommst,



wie daham, da liegt er auch immer falsch


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So a widda daham.
> 
> heut a GA1 Runden am Kanal gmacht. A Schlüsselstelln ham ma a gfunna. Leider noch ned bereinigt. Ich bin rechts und da bernd links gfalln scheiß Klicki. Woa auf öschda mol ned zu schaffn vill zu schwierich. 2 flache Stufen bergauf obba mid an scheiss Onfoatswech
> 
> ...





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wann willsdn los? Bin nu aweng ogschlogn (Knie) vom GA1!



Macht euch nix drauß, Shit happens...mich hats letzten Sonntag beim Versuch, eine Bordsteinkante hochzuspringen (was ich schon zig-mal gemacht hab, auch an dieser Stelle) dermaßen hingelegt  Ergebnis: einige Abschürfungen, einige blaue Flecke, Knie tat bis gestern weh und noch mehr Zweifel an meinen Fahrkünsten  naja nächstes Mal klappts wieder 

edit: kurz vor dem Sturz bin ich bei uns einen Trail runtergedonnert in einem Tempo wie kaum zuvor, jede Möglichkeit zum Springen ausgenutzt, teilweise Hanglage, Felsen die hier und da in den Trail hineinragen, null Probleme...Straße fahren is halt wirklich gefährlich...


----------



## ragazza (24. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Linkes Knie is offn und am Orsch an Bluderguss!!  Scheiß GA1 Draining sochi! Do fährsd die ganze Zeit di wildn Dinger in der Frängischn und dann hauds die beim GA1 auf am Teer Wech aufs MAul!! Bin hald a ka Kliggis mehr gwöhnd!  Die Stufn wor obber a beschdimmd 3-4cm!!! hoch!!! Des nächsda mol wird des Roggi fürs GA1 gnumma!!
> Ansonsdn wor des echt Ok! Am Kanol is hald obdimol für so a Grundlognzeuch. Und wenn a boor Leud dabei sin is nedamol so fad wallsd ja wecherm nidrichn Buls schö waffn konnsd!! Obwohl beim Roland a höherer Buls für alle angenehmer wär!
> Bussi und gud Nochd



Iich saggs ja abbel,nix is gfehrlichä wei ä radweech.Maane zwoa bleidsten Stötz(und die schmerzhaftestn) in 2007 warn allzwah affm Radwech.Und mibm Rennrohd habi mer affm Radwech schomal mei deiere Meiwig-Gsürium-Felng zedebberd. 
Dou is ka Sechn draff.  
Bis bald  Robert


----------



## macmount (24. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Iich saggs ja abbel,nix is gfehrlichä wei ä radweech.Maane zwoa bleidsten Stötz(und die schmerzhaftestn) in 2007 warn allzwah affm Radwech.Und mibm Rennrohd habi mer affm Radwech schomal mei deiere Meiwig-Gsürium-Felng zedebberd.
> Dou is ka Sechn draff.
> Bis bald  Robert



hai maadla diich gibds aa nu?  die gsürium vo mavick so a doiärs glumb - mach dä liebä a booä daunhill felchn aufm rennä - mid 2,5er maggsis - denn mä waas ja niie wos kummd 

schdäi schnäll undäweegs, dä wolf


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 13.45 matterhornwand, scheiss auf dei knie



Ich würd ja gern mitfahren, aber da müsst ich auf die Arbeit ********n...  

Geht am Samstag was?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und wenns ihna zu kold wird, kann ja der Peter mit nein Bernd seiner Sarotti-Mohr Hosn mitneischlüpfn.
> Plotz is ja gnuch


Konn des sa, das dir a Verletzung ned langd?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mitfahren, aber da müsst ich auf die Arbeit ********n...
> 
> Geht am Samstag was?


Ich sach nur: Vertrauensarbeitszeit!!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Angst das ich im Wald schmutzig werde. 
Werd wohl 1-2 Stunden Gähntempo fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn es am Samstag trocken ist werd ich mir mal den Jägersteig oder wie er in Fachkreisen bekannt ist Salamandertrail unter die Stollen werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Konn des sa, das dir a Verletzung ned langd?



Ich bin multiple Verletzungen gwohnt, aber aufpassen ich hab zwa Krückn zum   Haua.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: Vertrauensarbeitszeit!!!



Bist du eigendlich scho lang bei dera Firma??
Das die dir imma nu vertraun


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn es am Samstag trocken ist werd ich mir mal den Jägersteig oder wie er in Fachkreisen bekannt ist Salamandertrail unter die Stollen werfen.



Da wär' ich dabei. Wir können ja noch den ein oder anderen "Spot" zusätzlich mitnehmen. Riesenburg wär auch mal wieder super, aber ich kann ja heute bei dem Wetter leider nicht    



kubikjch schrieb:


> Bist du eigendlich scho lang bei dera Firma??
> Das die dir imma nu vertraun



Die nehmen ihm halt sein gewaaf ab. Sonst hätt' er nicht soviel *Benunzen*!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da wär' ich dabei. Wir können ja noch den ein oder anderen "Spot" zusätzlich mitnehmen. Riesenburg wär auch mal wieder super, aber ich kann ja heute bei dem Wetter leider nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Die nehmen ihm halt sein gewaaf ab. Sonst hätt' er nicht soviel *Benunzen*!



Alles klar wie wäre es mit 12.00 Uhr. dann wär die Riesenburg trocken und wir könnten wieder Trepepepepepepen fahren.
Nur den Weg dorthin weis ich nicht aber das ist ja normal.
Treffen wir uns an der Matterhornwand.

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2008)

Tach auch,

bin auch mal wider hier, a weng Stress z.Z. Renovier grad weng mei Wohnung und des muss bald fertich sei....... und morgen gehts zum Skifahren.............
Tuts euch net weh........wenn jetzt scho die Unfälle aufm Kanaldamm häufen.......ich waas ja net.........des gibt a lustige Saison des Joahr.
Also Servus awall...........


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die nehmen ihm halt sein gewaaf ab. Sonst hätt' er nicht soviel *Benunzen*!


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alles klar wie wäre es mit 12.00 Uhr. dann wär die Riesenburg trocken und wir könnten wieder Trepepepepepepen fahren.
> Nur den Weg dorthin weis ich nicht aber das ist ja normal.
> Treffen wir uns an der Matterhornwand.
> 
> Roland



Morgen 12.00 Matterhornwand. Geht klar. Wer ist sonst noch dabei?


----------



## Thomas72 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Samstag ist Kacke bei mir, fahrt Ihr Sonntag auch?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 12.00 Matterhornwand. Geht klar. Wer ist sonst noch dabei?



wir, aber riesenburg ist saunass, waren heute dort, ging aber ganz gut,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir, aber riesenburg ist saunass, waren heute dort, ging aber ganz gut,



Jaja, ein Witz! Ich weiss schon...


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jaja, ein Witz! Ich weiss schon...



dann warte nur bid morgen  und weh du sagst es ist zu nass, alles werd gfohrn
warum wollt ihr ers um 1200 uhr starten


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann warte nur bid morgen  und weh du sagst es ist zu nass, alles werd gfohrn
> warum wollt ihr ers um 1200 uhr starten



Weil der liebe Roland morgen erst noch sein Gäbelchen holen muss. Und wenn alles gut geht kann ich sie vielleicht schon testen


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Weil der liebe Roland morgen erst noch sein Gäbelchen holen muss. Und wenn alles gut geht kann ich sie vielleicht schon testen



schmarrn, hat er wirklich scho wieder a neue


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrn, hat er wirklich scho wieder a neue



ja der wird wohl ein Gabelmuseum eröffnen.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann warte nur bid morgen  und weh du sagst es ist zu nass, alles werd gfohrn
> warum wollt ihr ers um 1200 uhr starten



Gibts keine Bilder von der heutigen Tour? hats den Sarottimohr gschmissn mit sein Hösla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Gibts keine Bilder von der heutigen Tour? hats den Sarottimohr gschmissn mit sein Hösla.



ne , hab keine bilder gemachr, zeit war zu kurz, aber gelatt hats unsern cina men, und zwar an der muschelq., ham aweng den block propiert, bin ihn auf anhieb rumkomma , der bamberger markus, hats beim zweitenmal a gschaft und unser bernd ,den hats beim vierten mal auf die waffel ghaut, gut das er an helm aus gehabt hat, is nähmlich mit der rübe am fels angetockt. sei spruch denoch war , im neua jahr, 2 mal gfohrn und zweimal gflogn


----------



## Thomas72 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jochen,

was heißt hier "wenn alles gut geht kann ich sie vielleicht schon testen".
Darft Du schon wieder fahren?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

morgen werd ich wieder fotos machen, das du aweng dei freud hast, bei unsern ausritt, darft jetzt scho auf die rolle fahren, oder noch schohnung


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen werd ich wieder fotos machen, das du aweng dei freud hast, bei unsern ausritt, darft jetzt scho auf die rolle fahren, oder noch schohnung



Morgen werd ich mal ne Runde mit dem Roland fahren


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich mal ne Runde mit dem Roland fahren



jetzt kapier ich nix mehr, fährst du morgen a mit auf der tour, oder früh mal a stück mitn roland


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> jetzt kapier ich nix mehr, fährst du morgen a mit auf der tour, oder früh mal a stück mitn roland



hier kommt die Auflösung: 

die Roths sind gerade bei uns und trinken wein und essen pizza, aber wie immer kann der roland nicht ruhig bei mir sitzen wenn er nicht mal ins forum kann.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> jetzt kapier ich nix mehr, fährst du morgen a mit auf der tour, oder früh mal a stück mitn roland


Ich glab di sin alle auf Speed oder wos ähnlichs!!Vor alln den Jochn homs manni die falschn Dropfn gebn!! 
Heud häds mi ohne Helm übelsd an am Felsn zerlechd! Bin einfoch immer zu schnell über den Block kumma! Hob a vergessn mei Hinderrodbrems vom Brunox zu befreien. Hod hind fas gorned bremsd der Misdhobel!! Wor a an der Riesnburg subber auf die nassn Drebbn wennsd blos vorn Bremsn konnsd!! Des Bederla is heud am Blogg gfohrn wie a junger God!! Wor blizsauber!!! Und der MArkus hods a zwamol gschaffd! 
Morgn koni ja leider ned! 
Salve!

Hob grod den Eindroch davor glesn!! Des is die Lösung!! Die sann bsuffn!!!


Morgn werd der Hiderrodbrems midm Roland seim Bremsnreiniger auf Pelz grüggd!!!!


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid alle nicht normal   

Wäre aber super, wenn Du morgen mitkommen würdest Jochen.

@Peter: Ich leide nicht unter Größenwahn, ich hab nur' gelesen: "Riesenburg, saunass..." Da musst ich lachen


----------



## ragazza (25. Januar 2008)

Also lang hald is fei nimmer aus ,nached muss i a amol widder zu eich naaf kumma,i glaub im Februar odder mätz schbädesdens.
 In dem Freed bürzln ja die Eindräch,etz hammer bald die Leddenbreider überhulld,wenns suu weider geit.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> . Hod hind fas gorned bremsd der Misdhobel!!



Des is ja Majestätsbeleidigung, und des vo dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des is ja Majestätsbeleidigung, und des vo dir



Ich wenns gsochd hät das des a Misdhobl is. Do häddi mia wos ohöan könna  obba gud das er des selba gsochd hod.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich wenns gsochd hät das des a Misdhobl is. Do häddi mia wos ohöan könna  obba gud das er des selba gsochd hod.


In der erschdn Wud sochd ma vill wos gorned so gmeind is!!!


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob a vergessn mei Hinderrodbrems vom Brunox zu befreien.



Haja, wir wissen ja, dass Du ab und an elementare Dinge am Bike vergisst


----------



## macmount (26. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob a vergessn mei Hinderrodbrems vom Brunox zu befreien.
> Morgn werd der Hiderrodbrems midm Roland seim Bremsnreiniger auf Pelz grüggd!!!!



djaa bebbärl, des is wi im richdichn leem - nochm gebrauch sölläd mä des glaidmiddl schloinigsd endfärna  

guds nächdla, dä wolf

@alla morngfohrä: vill schbass morng - muss ramma  - näxdn middwoch widdä ga1???


----------



## OldSchool (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe heute Zeit und möchte auch mitfahren.
Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr Matterhornwand? wo ist die?


----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe heute Zeit und möchte auch mitfahren.
> Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr Matterhornwand? wo ist die?



guten morgen

matterh.wand.

von ebs kommend, auf der bundesstr bleibend, durch streitberg, richt muggend.
ca 800m nach streitberg, in einer rechtskurve, geht links die zufahrt zum wanderparkpl. = matterhornwand.
protektoren sind notwendig wegen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (26. Januar 2008)

Danke Peter!


----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2008)

kleiner bericht der heutigen tour
dabei waren roland, markus, andreas, martin,martina, und ich

start bei matterhornwand, auf trail nach muggendorf, bergauf nach engelhartsberg, dann zur riesenburg





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

die abfahrt war leider ziemlich nass, nä markus
, dann wieder bergauf nach engelhartberg, zum höhentrail, und zum spitzkehrentrail





[/URL][/IMG]

danach weider zum muschelquellentrail





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und nun die nachricht, extra für unseren bernd die zwei ham den block geschaft, und senn sauber in die treppen gfohrn, nochmals glückwunsch

dann sind wir zum jägersteig, und wollten a bestimmte stell auspropier, aber da hat mer alle keine ahnung wie mer des fohrn soll





[/URL][/IMG]

wir hatten ja schon propleme an diese kehre, und die war noch leichter als die nächste





[/URL][/IMG]

von der schweren stell hab ich ka fotos gemacht, weis eh kanner gschaft hat.
andreas und martin sind dann zum auto zurück, und ir  wollten nochmal zum pavilion hoch, des wetter ausnutzen
da ham wir noch aweng gepost, bevors rund ging





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

danach machten wir feierabend, hatten ca 27km und 900hm. war wie immer lustig und super


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

Tour heute genial und schön technisch. 
Die neue Gabel hat sich bergab und bergauf auch bewährt. Obwohl knapp 900 HM nicht fertig gewesen. Ich glaube das GA1 Training zeigt langsam Wirkung. Es kommt eben doch darauf an mit wem man am Kanal fährt. 
Block abgehakt. Was will man mehr ! 
Jetzt werd ich mir die Bilder noch richtig ansehen und von der Tour morgen träumen.  
Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir alle unsere Jobs kündigen und nur noch biken. Räder müssten wir dann allerdings alle Jahre klauen. Denn dann fehlen die Benunzen .


In diesem Sinne. 
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (26. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tour heute genial und schön technisch.
> Die neue Gabel hat sich bergab und bergauf auch bewährt. Obwohl knapp 900 HM nicht fertig gewesen. Ich glaube das GA1 Training zeigt langsam Wirkung. Es kommt eben doch darauf an mit wem man am Kanal fährt.
> Block abgehakt. Was will man mehr !
> Jetzt werd ich mir die Bilder noch richtig ansehen und von der Tour morgen träumen.
> ...



schöna bildla hoid - schöns weddä hobdä ja aa khobd  - ich bin nu am malochn  - muss mä mol an bissn zwischn di ribbm schiim.
wi schauds aus mid näxdn middwoch - widdä ga1 om kanool???


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> schöna bildla hoid - schöns weddä hobdä ja aa khobd  - ich bin nu am malochn  - muss mä mol an bissn zwischn di ribbm schiim.
> wi schauds aus mid näxdn middwoch - widdä ga1 om kanool???



Auf alla Fäll müss ma blos noch midn Bernd obsprechn.


----------



## macmount (26. Januar 2008)

weä ned schlechd - wer fährt morng wo? - bloos indärässehalbä - wä früü a weng laafm - dännoch kisdn foddfoähn


----------



## Axalp (26. Januar 2008)

Feine Tour war's heute wieder. Die Maxxis hatten gleich einen guten Einstand: 
- Riesenburg "fast" geschafft, aber da lag's an meiner Todesangst 
- Muschelquellenblock sauber gefahren
- Hangkantenweg geschmeidig abgesurft
Den Rest verschweigen wir einmal, aber die Bilder zeigen's ja.  

So, und hier noch ein kleines Video vom Roland in der Spitzkehre - mit *MAGURA-Gabel* :







macmount schrieb:


> weä ned schlechd - wer fährt morng wo? - bloos indärässehalbä - wä früü a weng laafm - dännoch kisdn foddfoähn



Ich werd morgen weiter meine Maxxis einfahren. Ob ich dafür in die Fränkische fahre oder nur eine GA1-Runde drehe entscheide ich, wenn ich heute Nacht nach Hause komme


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Feine Tour war's heute wieder. Die Maxxis hatten gleich einen guten Einstand:
> - Riesenburg "fast" geschafft, aber da lag's an meiner Todesangst
> - Muschelquellenblock sauber gefahren
> - Hangkantenweg geschmeidig abgesurft
> ...



Also den Block bist getrailt wie ein junger Gott


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

Den Markustrail sin wir scho lang nimmer gfoan !!
Lust??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Januar 2008)

Kongreden Resbeggd an di " Blogger"!! 
Roland du hosd der ja echd scho widder a Gabl kafd!! Also dasd Gabelstapler rebarierst is ja bekannd obber dasd etz Gabeln stabelsd is neu odder???  
@ MArkus: Du di ned ob wecher der Riesnburch! Mir is gesdern bei dena nassn Stufn und blos mid Vorderbrems a der Orsch auf Grundeis ganga. Do fääld ma ja ei dassi nu a Bremsn überholn mus!! 

@Wolf & Roland: GA1 die Wochn is gebongd!!   Protektoren? 

@Peter: Mei rechde Schulter is fett Blau! Hobi gesdern gorned gmergd ober bini scheinbor sauber draufdazd!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Wolf & Roland: GA1 die Wochn is gebongd!!   Protektoren?
> :


Gibts eigentlich Kanalprotektoren und sind die vielleicht leichter??


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Kanalprotektoren und sind die vielleicht leichter??


Nix leicht! Für Teer brauchsd schweres Gerät!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Roland du hosd der ja echd scho widder a Gabl kafd!!


Ja die alte hot blos 35 mm kabt und die hot etz 36 mm des sin Weltn??  
Na ich will blos amol die Absenkung probieren. Is obba a schöns Stück


----------



## macmount (26. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix leicht! Für Teer brauchsd schweres Gerät!!



ich hob do wos füä dich bebbärl:


----------



## macmount (27. Januar 2008)

kaanä mehä doo


guds nächdla dä


----------



## OldSchool (27. Januar 2008)

Ja, war gestern eine schöne Tour. Habe endlich wieder Selbstertrauen für die Treppen gefasst.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2008)

Es hat gerade das Regnen aufgehört werd jetzt mal meinen Vorderreifen flicken und mich aufs Scott schwingen um lustige GA1 Runden zu drehen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2008)

heute nicht faul gewesen und ca. 44 KM im GA1 Tempo gefahren laut Map Source. Ich war der einzige Radler heute nur einer vom Frühschoppen ist mir begegnet Kein einziger rasierter sowas.... sowas.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heute nicht faul gewesen und ca. 44 KM im GA1 Tempo gefahren laut Map Source. Ich war der einzige Radler heute nur einer vom Frühschoppen ist mir begegnet Kein einziger rasierter sowas.... sowas.


Hättes halt mal in die Hosen schauen müssen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (27. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heute nicht faul gewesen und ca. 44 KM im GA1 Tempo gefahren laut Map Source. Ich war der einzige Radler heute nur einer vom Frühschoppen ist mir begegnet Kein einziger rasierter sowas.... sowas.



hädd mi hoid mol gmälded weechä ge- a- aains, obbä früü aisreeng und hoachl - bin donn laafm ganga - räsd vom dooch ramma, ramma, ramma, hob ned mol nu wos gässn 



mussi eds schloinigsd noochholn 

bis denn, dä


----------



## Axalp (27. Januar 2008)

Bin auch von meiner GA1-Runde zurück. Geregnet hat's nicht, aber ein Sch....kalter Gegenwind hat zwischen Nürnberg und Erlangen gepfiffen. 

Jetzt steht übrigens fest, dass die Maxxis halt doch keine CC-Reifen sind  . Aber egal, Training ist Training. 

Kurventechnik hab ich auch noch geübt: Fußgänger auf dem Regnitz-Radweg ausweichen  Das nächste Mal geht's halt doch wieder in den Norden. Da ist definitiv weniger los.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin auch von meiner GA1-Runde zurück. Geregnet hat's nicht, aber ein Sch....kalter Gegenwind hat zwischen Nürnberg und Erlangen gepfiffen.
> 
> Jetzt steht übrigens fest, dass die Maxxis halt doch keine CC-Reifen sind  . Aber egal, Training ist Training.
> 
> Kurventechnik hab ich auch noch geübt: Fußgänger auf dem Regnitz-Radweg ausweichen  Das nächste Mal geht's halt doch wieder in den Norden. Da ist definitiv weniger los.



Wind war echt sche..... aber ich bin mit meinem Scott gefahren da ist der Rollwiderstand doch nicht so gross. Aber es geht ja nicht um Geschwindigkeit sondern um die Ausdauer.  
Kurventechnik üben wir das nächste mal in der Fussgängerzone an einem Samstag danach sind wir Profis.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Januar 2008)

@ Roland und Wolf: Wie schauts jetzt aus diese Woch mit Kanalsurfen? Wetter soll ja halten. Vielleich evtl.auch zweimal?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland und Wolf: Wie schauts jetzt aus diese Woch mit Kanalsurfen? Wetter soll ja halten. Vielleich evtl.auch zweimal?



Zweimal ist mir auch lieber. Dienstag und Mittwoch, dann kann ich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren.  
Denn der nächste AX kommt bestimmt.
Hast dei brems scho instges.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zweimal ist mir auch lieber. Dienstag und Mittwoch, dann kann ich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren.
> Denn der nächste AX kommt bestimmt.
> Hast dei brems scho instges.



Bremse funzt wieder!!  Danke für deinen Bremsenreiniger!! Musste das ganze aber zweimal machen. Beim ersten mal hats noch nicht gelangt. HAbe ich wenigstens das Bremsbelag ein und ausbauen üben können. Habe die Beläge  auch noch abgeschliffen. Waren scheinbar ganz schön versifft!! 
Werde mal bei der Regierung abchecken und zweimaligen Freigang beantragen!!


----------



## macmount (28. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland und Wolf: Wie schauts jetzt aus diese Woch mit Kanalsurfen? Wetter soll ja halten. Vielleich evtl.auch zweimal?



bai mir wär mittwoch o.k. - vielleicht etwas früher?? so gegen 18:00??


----------



## Thomas72 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle Alpencrosser,

möchte euch mitteilen das die Anmeldungen zum Hollfelder Bikemarathon freigeschalten sind. 

Hab mich soeben für die Mittelstrecke (70Km) angemeldet. 

Bis Bald Thomas


----------



## ragazza (29. Januar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Alpencrosser,
> 
> möchte euch mitteilen das die Anmeldungen zum Hollfelder Bikemarathon freigeschalten sind.
> 
> ...



Hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit auf die 105er Distanz zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (29. Januar 2008)

@roland, bernd und alle anderen ev. kanalsurfer:
wos iss eds mid morng??? wenns ned goä so schüdd kanoolsörvm?? oddä wii schauds aus??

gruss und keks, dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

Wir haben (Bernd und Ich) heute auch für den Marathon trainiert 38 Kanalkilometer es war saukalt. Heute haben wir auch die Schlüsselstelle geknackt.   vier Ministufen bergauf. Als wir zurückfuhren hat uns ein heftiger Freerider überholt der kam knapp vor uns an die Stufen und hat sie bergab geschoben. Wahrscheinlich eine Verwandtschaft vom Trai.....i . 
Morgen noch mal die gleiche Strecke. Freitag GA1 oder hat einer Lust in die fränkische, Peter o.ä.

Marathon Roland


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit auf die 105er Distanz zu fahren?



Lust schon aber alles andere fehlt mir.


----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit auf die 105er Distanz zu fahren?


 
Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Wahrscheinlich überrundest mich dann............. 
Hab z.Z. keine Zeit zum Biken, mir ist das ein Rätsel wie ich in Form kommen soll, bis zum Mai und vor allem bis zum AlpenX..........oh mann, nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, da probier ich mal dass ich bissl Radeln kann..........denkmal dass ich bei euch z.Z. voll verhungern würde wenn ich lese was z.Z. gefahren wird...........naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...........


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wird...........naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...........


...Und du als erster!!!


----------



## ragazza (29. Januar 2008)

Na dann fahr ich auch die Mitteldistanz,aber da lassen wir dann keinen Verpflegungsstand aus,oder?Und 1600hm in der Fränkischen sind auch nicht von Pappe.Werd mich aber wahrscheinlich erst vor Start anmelden,denn bei Dauerregen hätt ich keine Lust,da bin ich ein Warmduscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Wahrscheinlich überrundest mich dann.............
> Hab z.Z. keine Zeit zum Biken, mir ist das ein Rätsel wie ich in Form kommen soll, bis zum Mai und vor allem bis zum AlpenX..........oh mann, nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, da probier ich mal dass ich bissl Radeln kann..........denkmal dass ich bei euch z.Z. voll verhungern würde wenn ich lese was z.Z. gefahren wird...........naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...........



Da können wir nächste Woche ja mal eine 40 KM Tour machen. Auf der Strasse und GA1. Hast Lust ?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland, bernd und alle anderen ev. kanalsurfer:
> wos iss eds mid morng??? wenns ned goä so schüdd kanoolsörvm?? oddä wii schauds aus??
> 
> gruss und keks, dä wolf


Servus!!
Also morgen geht klar!! Muss allerdings bis 19:30 zurück sein. Würde bei euch 17:30 gehen ? Könnte ich evtl. schaffen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus!!
> Also morgen geht klar!! Muss allerdings bis 19:30 zurück sein. Würde bei euch 17:30 gehen ? Könnte ich evtl. schaffen.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Ist in Ordnung bin ich wenigstens zum 20.15 Film zurück.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Na dann fahr ich auch die Mitteldistanz,aber da lassen wir dann keinen Verpflegungsstand aus,oder?Und 1600hm in der Fränkischen sind auch nicht von Pappe.Werd mich aber wahrscheinlich erst vor Start anmelden,denn bei Dauerregen hätt ich keine Lust,da bin ich ein Warmduscher.



ich werd mich für die Minidistanz anmelden. Hab noch nie sowas gemacht und 40KM und 800 HM sind im Renntempo mehr als genug. Mensch wenn ich doch wüsste welche Gabel ich da nehme ?!?!


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Wahrscheinlich überrundest mich dann.............
> Hab z.Z. keine Zeit zum Biken, mir ist das ein Rätsel wie ich in Form kommen soll, bis zum Mai und vor allem bis zum AlpenX..........oh mann, nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, da probier ich mal dass ich bissl Radeln kann..........denkmal dass ich bei euch z.Z. voll verhungern würde wenn ich lese was z.Z. gefahren wird...........naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...........



wieso bis zum mai, musst du fit sein 
@roland, freitag wenns wetter passt mach mer freilich was


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso bis zum mai, musst du fit sein
> @roland, freitag wenns wetter passt mach mer freilich was


Ihr Turteltäubchen!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso bis zum mai, musst du fit sein
> @roland, freitag wenns wetter passt mach mer freilich was



Unser Schorschi wird mit zum Marathon gehen.    Das haben wir uns alle als Blutsbrüder geschworen.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unser Schorschi wird mit zum Marathon gehen.    Das haben wir uns alle als Blutsbrüder geschworen.


Kennst ihr den Film von den Lenigrad Cowboys? Die haben auch die Leiche ihres Kumpels überall hin mitgenommen!!!


----------



## macmount (29. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus!!
> Also morgen geht klar!! Muss allerdings bis 19:30 zurück sein. Würde bei euch 17:30 gehen ? Könnte ich evtl. schaffen.
> Gruß
> Bernd



17:30 wädd villaichd a weng gnabb - mol sääng muss morng noch dä ärbädd wos obholln


----------



## Axalp (29. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Na dann fahr ich auch die Mitteldistanz,aber da lassen wir dann keinen Verpflegungsstand aus,oder?Und 1600hm in der Fränkischen sind auch nicht von Pappe.Werd mich aber wahrscheinlich erst vor Start anmelden,denn bei Dauerregen hätt ich keine Lust,da bin ich ein Warmduscher.



Joa, so werde ich das auch machen. Ich weiss nämlich noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt da bin, oder ob ich vielleicht dem Bernd sei altes Hobby weiterführen muss: CHINA-REISEN    

Aber 70 km sind echt ein Riesen-Brocken  Da muss vielleicht doch ein neues Rad für her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kennst ihr den Film von den Lenigrad Cowboys? Die haben auch die Leiche ihres Kumpels überall hin mitgenommen!!!



Langsam krieg ich Angst............. 

Bin scho dabei auf ne GA 1 Tour.........mach ma noch aus...........


----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da muss vielleicht doch ein neues Rad für her...



Wie jetzt? Mitm Freerider werd gfoan! Ich hob nix anderes.............


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Langsam krieg ich Angst.............
> 
> Bin scho dabei auf ne GA 1 Tour.........mach ma noch aus...........



Ja sach ma bescheid wenns de Zeit hast. Nicht das dein extremer Freerider anrostet.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> 17:30 wädd villaichd a weng gnabb - mol sääng muss morng noch dä ärbädd wos obholln



Aber hoffentlich nichts für deine Rädersammlung !! Wieder ein Teil das rumliegt.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja sach ma bescheid wenns de Zeit hast. Nicht das dein extremer Freerider anrostet.



HEFTIGER Freerider............wenn scho...............


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> HEFTIGER Freerider............wenn scho...............




schei... recht host


----------



## Axalp (30. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Mitm Freerider werd gfoan! Ich hob nix anderes.............



Bitte nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion anfangen, was ein "Freerider" ist und was nicht...  

Mit meinem Rocky Mountain kann ich nämlich auch "freeriden", jaja  

oder ich werd doch beim Zesty/Spicy schwach...


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Mitm Freerider werd gfoan! Ich hob nix anderes.............


Du hosd doch nu dein Downhiller!


----------



## macmount (30. Januar 2008)

@roland und bebbärl: so eds binni widdä frisch - woä widdä a exdreem schööns düürla hoid mid reeng und schneedraim - und ned zä vägässn an dodaal lichdausfoll

no donn - edsäd öschdmoll wos hindä di kiima
bis donn, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Joa, so werde ich das auch machen. Ich weiss nämlich noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt da bin, oder ob ich vielleicht dem Bernd sei altes Hobby weiterführen muss: CHINA-REISEN


Mein Anteilnahme ist dir sicher!!! Buahhhh     
Wann und wohin?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2008)

Morng is etzatla öascht amol Bause ogsocht vom GA 1. So ohne Lichd in der Dungelheid is ned schö. Do hods ma voa lauda Wassa die Sicherung 2 mol duaichkaud.  
Übrigens hod ahna Mondoch odda Diensdoch Urlaub zweggs a Düala in da frängischn ?


----------



## kubikjch (30. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So ohne Lichd in der Dungelheid is ned schö.D



Und da ihr 3 eh net die größten leuchtn seid, werds ganz schö dunkel gwen sa.


----------



## Axalp (30. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mein Anteilnahme ist dir sicher!!! Buahhhh
> Wann und wohin?



Die Frau meines Kollegen bekommt Ende April ein Kind, d.h. eventuell muss ich für ihn zur Kraftwerksabnahme einspringen... ich hoffe dass der Kelch an mir vorüber geht. Ist glaube ich bei Xiaoshan ?!? irgendwo bei Shanghai. 




kubikjch schrieb:


> Und da ihr 3 eh net die größten leuchtn seid, werds ganz schö dunkel gwen sa.



Warum denn?!? Manchmal scheint denen ganz schön die Sonne aus dem Ar***


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und da ihr 3 eh net die größten leuchtn seid, werds ganz schö dunkel gwen sa.



Haubsach die Beleuchdung an dei Grüggn fungzioniert!!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2008)

@ all: Der Wolf drehd etz langsam durch  Der hat sich doch jetzt tatsächlich Mavic Deemax Laufräder gekauft!! Ist ungefähr genauso als wenn sich ein Eunuche Pariser kauft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ all: Der Wolf drehd etz langsam durch  Der hat sich doch jetzt tatsächlich Mavic Deemax Laufräder gekauft!! Ist ungefähr genauso als wenn sich ein Eunuche Pariser kauft!!!



Solange er's nur anschaut und nicht benutzt ist's doch o.k


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Solange er's nur anschaut und nicht benutzt ist's doch o.k



Auszug aus der Mavic Produktbeschreibung:
"Seit vielen Jahren DIE Referenz für *Downhiller* und *Extrembiker*. 
Ein nahezu unzerstörbares laufrad, bereit für die *allerhärtesten ausritte* "


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Mavic Produktbeschreibung:
> "Seit vielen Jahren DIE Referenz für *Downhiller* und *Extrembiker*.
> Ein nahezu unzerstörbares laufrad, bereit für die *allerhärtesten ausritte* "


Trag halt du mal dein Bike den Berg runter und rutsch aus. Da brauchst du einen gescheiten LRS sonst ist der schnell verbogen.


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2008)

@roland
morgen um 13.45 uhr in behringersmühle, ist ein tourenstück dabei, des du ned kennst. aber des ist ja bei allen touren die du scho gfohrn bist . wenns pisst, ruf mer uns zam


----------



## macmount (31. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Solange er's nur anschaut und nicht benutzt ist's doch o.k



ach soo - benudsn   zä woos aichendlich margus - du kennsd di doo gwiies aus - is doch immä guud wemmä grood an kumbl zä dä hond hod wu auf irchendan gebiied schbecialisd is und maand dä muss sich übäroll aimischn wu er kaa aanung hod - des nennd mä sälbsdsichäres aufdredn bai föllichä aanungsloosichkaid  

zerberus bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (31. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ all: Der Wolf drehd etz langsam durch  Der hat sich doch jetzt tatsächlich Mavic Deemax Laufräder gekauft!! Ist ungefähr genauso als wenn sich ein Eunuche Pariser kauft!!!



1. du als maadla brauxd dä übä oinuuchn goä ka gedangn machn  mid dainä schwuuln roodhoosn - hob immä gedochd du bisd schwul- obbä eds is mä gwiis, du bisd a maadla, friäd drods exdreemkanoolausrüsdung
2. drum hosd du diä ja aa an zwaidn laufroodsods kaafd - wall mid 4 reedä kommä ned so schnell hiifalln  - 
3. ausädeem koosd ja nedmol a boä schdaadrebbm mid 5cm höö nauffoän  
4. länn du öschd amol des umdreungen zelln, donn reed mä waidä - 
5. wenni mol mai hüddn fäddich hob - donn gnaade diä godd bebbärl   

so eds hobbi mä füäs öschda amol lufd gmachd,
mid grimmichn gruus, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (31. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Trag halt du mal dein Bike den Berg runter und rutsch aus. Da brauchst du einen gescheiten LRS sonst ist der schnell verbogen.




ich sääch scho du kennsd di aus - und alla wochn a noia goobl brauchd mä aa, donn hod mä a guuda ausreed, wemmä ned foän koo


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> 1. du als maadla brauxd dä übä oinuuchn goä ka gedangn machn  mid dainä schwuuln roodhoosn - hob immä gedochd du bisd schwul- obbä eds is mä gwiis, du bisd a maadla, friäd drods exdreemkanoolausrüsdung
> 2. drum hosd du diä ja aa an zwaidn laufroodsods kaafd - wall mid 4 reedä kommä ned so schnell hiifalln  -
> 3. ausädeem koosd ja nedmol a boä schdaadrebbm mid 5cm höö nauffoän
> 4. länn du öschd amol des umdreungen zelln, donn reed mä waidä -
> ...



Sochamo kummern dei Felgn eingli aus China wall di so gelb sän?


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2008)

hey bernd,wann u wo am wochend.??? wetter soll ned so toll wern, glaub sonntag ists besser gemeldet


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey bernd,wann u wo am wochend.??? wetter soll ned so toll wern, glaub sonntag ists besser gemeldet



Servus Peter,
bei mir würde eh nur Sonntag gehen. Wenns Wetter passt können wir was machen!!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (31. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sochamo kummern dei Felgn eingli aus China wall di so gelb sän?



könnäd scho sai - ich wärr si mol froong schlidsaang homs jednfolls ned


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich sääch scho du kennsd di aus - und alla wochn a noia goobl brauchd mä aa, donn hod mä a guuda ausreed, wemmä ned foän koo



Du bist ja schon fast schlimmer als ich.  Man muss immer mal Luft ablassen, das ist schon in Ordnung. 
Alter DeeMax Rider.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 13.45 uhr in behringersmühle, ist ein tourenstück dabei, des du ned kennst. aber des ist ja bei allen touren die du scho gfohrn bist . wenns pisst, ruf mer uns zam



O.K. ich hoff auf dem Tourenstück merke ich GA1 Fortschritte.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Frau meines Kollegen bekommt Ende April ein Kind,



Is des evtl. von dir das du des Land verlassen musst.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> bei mir würde eh nur Sonntag gehen. Wenns Wetter passt können wir was machen!!
> Gruß
> Bernd



Bei mir würde es eh nur Samstags gehen, weil Sonntags fährt der Bernd. Und zweimal unter der Woche mitn Bernd ist einfach genug.

Hat einer Montag oder Dienstag Urlaub ?!?!


----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ach soo - benudsn   zä woos aichendlich margus - du kennsd di doo gwiies aus - is doch immä guud wemmä grood an kumbl zä dä hond hod wu auf irchendan gebiied schbecialisd is und maand dä muss sich übäroll aimischn wu er kaa aanung hod - des nennd mä sälbsdsichäres aufdredn bai föllichä aanungsloosichkaid
> 
> zerberus bis denn, dä wolf



   



RolandMC schrieb:


> Is des evtl. von dir das du des Land verlassen musst.



Man geht doch dem Kollegen immer gern zur Hand...



RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat einer Montag oder Dienstag Urlaub ?!?!



Ja ich! Bin aber daheim auf der Fasnet. Auch das Wochenende über. Ihr wisst schon was trainieren...

Ich freu mich aber schon auf's Übernächste Wochenende: Meine Maxxis fangen so langsam an zu kleben


----------



## macmount (31. Januar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei mir würde es eh nur Samstags gehen, weil Sonntags fährt der Bernd. Und zweimal unter der Woche mitn Bernd ist einfach genug.
> 
> Hat einer Montag oder Dienstag Urlaub ?!?!



urlaub   wos issn des scho widdä füä a noimodärnes zoich  
guds nächdla, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Man geht doch dem Kollegen immer gern zur Hand...



Heist das, du hast ihm beim onanieren geholfen? 
Alde Wildsau!!:kotz:


----------



## Axalp (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

so, fäddich mid maim gwichdsdjuning - obbä ned noch undn sondänn noch oohm 

Luftwaffe









denn richdichn blods hobbi aa scho gfundn  - wall eds felld mä bloos nu aans: dsaid, dsaid, dsaid und nuchamol dsaid   

stei schbinnäd, dä wolf


----------



## schu2000 (1. Februar 2008)

@wolf: sag mal wos isn des jetzert wos Du do als bike host?? is des a extrem freeraidää oder noch wos hefdigeres???


----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @wolf: sag mal wos isn des jetzert wos Du do als bike host?? is des a extrem freeraidää oder noch wos hefdigeres???



des iss eds mai dsaidfoämaschiin - walli bloos foän koo wenni dsaid hob


----------



## FO-mega Local (1. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des iss eds mai dsaidfoämaschiin - walli bloos foän koo wenni dsaid hob




ich würde mir erst mal die DH-Reifen runterschrauben und mir 2,35 Minions in der XC Version holen. Des würde dann optisch besser harmonieren als DH-Schlappen am Freerider


----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> ich würde mir erst mal die DH-Reifen runterschrauben und mir 2,35 Minions in der XC Version holen. Des würde dann optisch besser harmonieren als DH-Schlappen am Freerider



asche auf mein haupt - hatte aber a)die daunhillä scho und b) sänn mä di 2.35er zu schmool - und zä laichd 
bis denn dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

@wolf
schöne laufräder, musst aber am sonntach mit und einweihen, die dinger 
@rest
heut bei den pisswetter waren wirklich bloss die deppen unterwegs mitn radl (roland und ich ) aber spass hats gemacht, und ich konnt den roland mein letzten trail zeign, jetzt hab ich ka trümpf mer in der hand, wo er ned kennt, ober nur bis morgen, dann hat er sie alle wieder vergessen 
a paar fotos ham mer a gmacht






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FO-mega Local (1. Februar 2008)

hier mal mein  Luftwaffen PIC...sogar nachtkampf tauglich mit 2,35


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

wegen sonntag
treffpkt ist kläranlage pottenstein um 10.30 uhr . wenns allen recht ist
für bernd ist es a komplette neutour, mit paar intressante ecken


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> hier mal mein  Luftwaffen PIC...sogar nachtkampf tauglich mit 2,35



sau cool des foto, wo , wirst mir warscheinlich ned sagen, mit welchen foto hasten des gmacht (spiegelreflex???)


----------



## FO-mega Local (1. Februar 2008)

der spot ist am Rathsberg in erl. Foto hat nen Kumpel mit ner nikon spiegelreflex geschossen

achja geile Treppen...wo sind den die


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

danke dir, werd mir auch irgendwann ne spiegelre. kaufen müssen


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

achja geile Treppen...wo sind den die[/QUOTE]

du hast PN


----------



## FO-mega Local (1. Februar 2008)

THX...die Kameras sind schon ganz geil. Der Nachteil bei dem Zeuch ist das, das zubehör Objektive etc. nen schweinegeld kosten. Ich hab nen haufen Kollegen die haben so teure Cam`s, richtig geile Fotos kann aber trotzdem nur einer machen. Ich glaub, da braucht man schon ein gutes Gespür für gute Fotos. Ausserdem muss der Fotograf bei solchen Aktionen richtig  schwer Equipment mitschleppen. Des ist auch der Grund warum wir die Shots am Rathsberg gemacht haben und net in der Pampa...


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2008)

@ mega local: des is fei ganz schö martialisch!!!  
Ne im ernst! Geiles Pic!  Die Frage mit der Kamera wollte ich auch stellen. Aber um Nachts so ein scharfes Bild von einem schnellen Motiv zu schießen braucht man halt auch Ahnung vom Photographieren.  Und das ist ja unser Problem. A Haufn Spots obber ka gscheide Kamera und ka Ahnung vom fodografiern!


----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> achja geile Treppen...wo sind den die



du hast PN[/QUOTE]

däd mich aa interessiern - sonndooch simmä mol widdä aigloodn - geburdsdooch vom schwiecherdiiechä , am samsdooch ramma, ramma, ramma - des hängd mä scho longsom zäm hols raus - und nu ka lond in sichd  
obbä ongeeblich soll ja des weddä ned so guud wänn


----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> hier mal mein  Luftwaffen PIC...sogar nachtkampf tauglich mit 2,35



wirgli a schööns bildla - und guud belichded -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (1. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> THX...die Kameras sind schon ganz geil. Der Nachteil bei dem Zeuch ist das, das zubehör Objektive etc. nen schweinegeld kosten. Ich hab nen haufen Kollegen die haben so teure Cam`s, richtig geile Fotos kann aber trotzdem nur einer machen. Ich glaub, da braucht man schon ein gutes Gespür für gute Fotos. Ausserdem muss der Fotograpf bei solchen Aktionen richtig  schwer Equipment mitschleppen. Des ist auch der Grund warum wir die Shots am Rathsberg gemacht haben und net in der Pampa...



Schbiiglrefläx häddi aa, guuda fodos weä woäschainlich aa ka brobleem - konni bessä als roodfoän, obbä wenni scho mol dsaid hob geh i liiebär roodfoähn und schlaaf kaan fodo miied


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> Schbiiglrefläx häddi aa, guuda fodos weä woäschainlich aa ka brobleem - konni bessä als roodfoän, obbä wenni scho mol dsaid hob geh i liiebär roodfoähn und schlaaf kaan fodo miied


Schlaafsd doch a so immer genuch mid wosd eingli ned brauchsd!! z.B Dei Fohrrod!!


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

a so a kasper, hat  a spiegelr. digi cam, fäahrt bei uns mit und sagt nichts  , ich hab ja  auch ne 600 er canon, aber ist halt ka digital. genug objektive und  bltz hab ich a, und a bisla ahnung, is wie beim radfohrn, für euch gsichter reichts  , jetzt gehts wieder los,,


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2008)

Wos solln die haufn Antwortn; Fakt is der Peter und ich warn heute biken seht euch die Bilder an und staunt: Höllisch rutschig und trotzdem geil  Do wor alles dabei von Trail bis rutschig. Wo wart Ihr? Gern wärn wir mit euch die Treppn nundergrumplt obba ihr word ned do.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> a so a kasper, hat  a spiegelr. digi cam, fäahrt bei uns mit und sagt nichts  , ich hab ja  auch ne 600 er canon, aber ist halt ka digital. genug objektive und  bltz hab ich a, und a bisla ahnung, is wie beim radfohrn, für euch gsichter reichts  , jetzt gehts wieder los,,


.... noch!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos solln die haufn Antwortn; Fakt is der Peter und ich warn heute biken seht euch die Bilder an und staunt: Höllisch rutschig und trotzdem geil  Do wor alles dabei von Trail bis rutschig. Wo wart Ihr? Gern wärn wir mit euch die Treppn nundergrumplt obba ihr word ned do.


Amen!!


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2008)

bernd, sonntach ok


----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos solln die haufn Antwortn; Fakt is der Peter und ich warn heute biken seht euch die Bilder an und staunt: Höllisch rutschig und trotzdem geil  Do wor alles dabei von Trail bis rutschig. Wo wart Ihr? Gern wärn wir mit euch die Treppn nundergrumplt obba ihr word ned do.



auf ärbädd wi jedä normale mänsch - du d...ssl


----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schlaafsd doch a so immer genuch mid wosd eingli ned brauchsd!! z.B Dei Fohrrod!!



des schdimmd aichendlich, wenn du miidfäersd - binni mid laafm aa nu schnellä wi du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolf
> schöne laufräder, musst aber am sonntach mit und einweihen, die dinger
> @rest
> heut bei den pisswetter waren wirklich bloss die deppen unterwegs mitn radl (roland und ich ) aber spass hats gemacht, und ich konnt den roland mein letzten trail zeign, jetzt hab ich ka trümpf mer in der hand, wo er ned kennt, ober nur bis morgen, dann hat er sie alle wieder vergessen
> a paar fotos ham mer a gmacht



Hab grad mal nachgegrübelt ich was immer nu wo ma gfoan sin.
In der fränkischen Schweiz!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> Schbiiglrefläx häddi aa,



Wos hosd du ned


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> so, fäddich mid maim gwichdsdjuning - obbä ned noch undn sondänn noch oohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Laufräder kann man nichts sagen. Passen auch gut dazu.
Wenn wir das nächste mal zum Okopf gehen kommst mit denn du musst ja noch deinen Helm einweihen.
Zeitausreden gibts dann ned.


----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos hosd du ned



selbst wenn ich mich wiederholen sollte - villaichd hods ja aa nu kaanä verschdandn    desweeng in hoochdoidsch:
keine Zeit!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos hosd du ned


An großn Bibi!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2008)

Servus,
bin heud mid fetzn Halsweh aufgwachd. Was nonni obs morgn glabd wenns ned schnell widder besser wird!! Soch auf jednfoll nu bescheid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin heud mid fetzn Halsweh aufgwachd. Was nonni obs morgn glabd wenns ned schnell widder besser wird!! Soch auf jednfoll nu bescheid!!



ja ja, die waibäloid hom ghobfwee wenns ka lusd hom - und des bebbärl hoiswee


----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> An großn Bibi!!!!



schowiddä schwonzväglaich??? - du bisd wi a groggodiil: grosses maul und di gandse grofd im schw...  
schönn gruus vom wolf

pfleech di schöö däsd morng foän koosd bebbärl


----------



## kubikjch (2. Februar 2008)

Ich hob denkt du mußt was äbbern und net vorm computer rumsitzen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hob denkt du mußt was äbbern und net vorm computer rumsitzen



Hob gestern gleich amol des Hösla porbiert. Fast 3 Stund reng und ned durchgweicht. Mit dera blaua Regnjackn dazu schaut zwoa aus wie mei Mounteursanzug obba hauptsacht droggn und bequem.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hob denkt du mußt was äbbern und net vorm computer rumsitzen


----------



## 0815p (2. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin heud mid fetzn Halsweh aufgwachd. Was nonni obs morgn glabd wenns ned schnell widder besser wird!! Soch auf jednfoll nu bescheid!!



ja  ja


----------



## kubikjch (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob gestern gleich amol des Hösla porbiert. Fast 3 Stund reng und ned durchgweicht. Mit dera blaua Regnjackn dazu schaut zwoa aus wie mei Mounteursanzug obba hauptsacht droggn und bequem.



Ich verkaaf a bloß gute Qualität 
Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## kubikjch (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob gestern gleich amol des Hösla porbiert. Fast 3 Stund reng und ned durchgweicht. Mit dera blaua Regnjackn dazu schaut zwoa aus wie mei Mounteursanzug obba hauptsacht droggn und bequem.



Also wenn auf dem Bild alles so gut ausschauen tät wie des hösla, dann täts passen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also wenn auf dem Bild alles so gut ausschauen tät wie des hösla, dann täts passen



Ich konn mi auf dem Bild nix erkenna is zu kla.


----------



## 0815p (2. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich konn mi auf dem Bild nix erkenna is zu kla.


was is zu kla, des bild oder des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hob denkt du mußt was äbbern und net vorm computer rumsitzen



falls du miich maansd jochn - ob und zu nain forum geed dsugor baim raama


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen sonntag
> treffpkt ist kläranlage pottenstein um 10.30 uhr . wenns allen recht ist
> für bernd ist es a komplette neutour, mit paar intressante ecken



Hallo Jungs,
würde morgen auch mitfahren, nachdem es vor drei Wochen echt super war. 

Ciao Wolfi (Wolfram)


----------



## 0815p (2. Februar 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> würde morgen auch mitfahren, nachdem es vor drei Wochen echt super war.
> 
> Ciao Wolfi (Wolfram)



schön dasde wieder dabei bist, denke die meisten trails wersde ned kennen, aber alle fahren, so wie du drauf bist. treffpkt, direkt an der bundesstr. ca 600m vor pottenstein, gegenüber der kläranl. ist ne grosse parkpucht.

@bernd
bist wieder fit mit dein halswewe


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schön dasde wieder dabei bist, denke die meisten trails wersde ned kennen, aber alle fahren, so wie du drauf bist. treffpkt, direkt an der bundesstr. ca 600m vor pottenstein, gegenüber der kläranl. ist ne grosse parkpucht.
> 
> @bernd
> bist wieder fit mit dein halswewe


Des Ding grazd nu wi di Sau!! Ich wer des erschd morgn sogn könna. Wenni kum ruf i di on!! Wensd nix hörsd brauchd der ned wardn!!


----------



## macmount (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des Ding grazd nu wi di Sau!! Ich wer des erschd morgn sogn könna. Wenni kum ruf i di on!! Wensd nix hörsd brauchd der ned wardn!!



hai bebbärl - iich hädd a guuds hausmiddl geechä hoisweeh - di glabbm haldn baim roodfoän   

bfleech di guud schadsi - dässd näxda wochn widdä fid bisd zäm ga ains, du konnsd ja edsä wosd dsaid hosd schomol umdrehungen zälln übm 

bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinand´

da ichs heut früh zeitlich net gschafft hab bei euch mitzufahren war ich grad weng unterwegs. Bin 50km Flachetappe gefahrn, allaans, net nur dass des stinklangweilig ist, sondern ja auch voll anstrengend. Do ists ja einfacher zu fahrn im Wald wos nauf und nunter geht als sich do stundenlang nein Wind zu lahna.......a so a Scheiß, ich glaab des is nix für mich, bin voll knülle............jetzt kann ich langsam sogor den Peterle versteh weil der immer Berchaufi foan will.............


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2008)

Kopf hoch Schoschi, des geht scho 
Des nächste mal nehmst halt net des UFO


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2008)

Wo bleibtn der Tourenbericht und die martialischen Bilder??
Seid ihr no net daham??


----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Schoschi, des geht scho
> Des nächste mal nehmst halt net des UFO



hmm, jetzt wos des sagst, irgendwas kam mir schon die ganze Zeit komisch vor.........

Genau, Tourenbericht, wosn los? Sonst setz ich paar heftig martialische Bilder vom Kanaldamm rein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2008)

jetzt kommt er gleich, muss erst die bilder hochladen


also, dabei waren roland,thomas,wolfi,und ich,sonst gäbs ka bilder
ned dabei waren bernd,martina und jochen, ihnen sei vergeben,da sie krank waren, aber einer, der schoschi der faule sack, der hat wider verpennt.
und nu die bilder , wo des war wissen ja die meisten.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

des ist a neues projekt, habens heut mal propiert, war aber noch aweng feucht, aber ich häts a ned gschaft wenns trocken gwesen wer, wenn scho der wolfi des ned packt, hab ich ned amol a schlechts gewissen, das ich versagt hab





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und schau an, heut hats der roland a gschaft, da runter





[/URL][/IMG]

gut das der wolfi dabei war, den der hat mir an noch unbekannten trail gezeigt, der super schön ist, hat zwar ka schlüsselstellen, aber sau gut zu fohrn war er





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und zum schluss noch an die , die daham geblieben senn(schoschi) des wetter war super gut
wie man ja sieht





[/URL][/IMG]

@ jochen, schau da du wieder fit wirst, du fehlst in den sauhaufen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, jetzt wos des sagst, irgendwas kam mir schon die ganze Zeit komisch vor.........
> 
> Genau, Tourenbericht, wosn los? Sonst setz ich paar heftig martialische Bilder vom Kanaldamm rein......



ich ded euch ja gern an Tourenbericht gebn obba ich was ned genau wo mir gfoan senn  
Nur soviel der Wolfram, Thomas mit Pike und neue DT EX 1750 Laufräder, der Peter und ich. Selbe Tour wie vor zwa Wochn nur mit der Änderung das wir den den Sängerhüttnwech nunda gfoan senn dondern irgendan Trail mit Dreppn der noch an Mann benannt worn is. Danoch an der T. Trebbn vorbei zu die Audo.

@ Markus bin den Block mit der Treppn heut gfoan. Beim ersten versuch ham obba die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel gelitten danach bibifax. 

@all normalerweise müsste der Wolfram Trailerwolfram heissen. Denn wos der aufn Rad zaubern kann des is scho a Wucht. Aufn Hinterrad foan und hupfn.  Gleichwicht wie a Ballerina. usw


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

Bericht kommt gleich der Peter ist Online


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2008)

Schöna bildla, habt ja heut echt kaiserwetter ghabt.


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ jochen, schau da du wieder fit wirst, du fehlst in den sauhaufen



ich tu mei möglichstes, momentan bin ich bei ebay am eikaufen, das ich mei crossbike aufpimpen kann


----------



## Thomas72 (3. Februar 2008)

War wirklich ein Traumhaftes Wetter Heute,

hat Spaß gemacht, wird Zeit das der Sommer kommt.

Wolfram, Respekt vor Deinen Traileinlagen!

Bis bald Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

Grrrrrrr !! Neiddd!!!! Grrrrrr!!!    

Obber lieber amol ausglossn befor I dann die ganza Wochn floch lich!!

@ Roland: Die Woch widder Kanalsurfn? Hosd scho wos gmergd bei der Kondi? Schoschi konnsd fei a amol mid dan is ned so fad wi wennsd allans fährsd!!


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr !! Neiddd!!!! Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> Obber lieber amol ausglossn befor I dann die ganza Wochn floch lich!!
> 
> @ Roland: Die Woch widder Kanalsurfn? Hosd scho wos gmergd bei der Kondi? Schoschi konnsd fei a amol mid dan is ned so fad wi wennsd allans fährsd!!



Was solln ich da sagn. 
Dei Kragn der werd scho widda


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Was solln ich da sagn.
> Dei Kragn der werd scho widda


Do hosd leider rechd!! Obber dei Haxn wächsd a widda zam! Stell der vor des wär im April odder Mai bassierd! Dann wär des ganza Johr gloffn gwen! So konnsd dann wenns widder schö wird a langsam widder ogreifn und die Saison is nu halbwechs geretted odder! Schädel hoch und abwardn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> jetzt kommt er gleich, muss erst die bilder hochladen
> 
> 
> also, dabei waren roland,thomas,wolfi,und ich,sonst gäbs ka bilder
> ned dabei waren bernd,martina und jochen, ihnen sei vergeben,da sie krank waren, aber einer, der schoschi der faule sack, der hat wider verpennt.


Psssst Peter!!  Du hosd den Wolf vergessn!  Der wor nämlich weder krank noch hodder verpennt!! Der hod nämlich...................... Na kummder ned drauf!?! 
Richtig!! *Der hod ka Zaid ghobd*!!     

Wenn  aner amol aweng Zaid übrich hod konners ja dem Wolf gebn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr !! Neiddd!!!! Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> @ Roland: Hosd scho wos gmergd bei der Kondi? !



Ja heud hobbi wos gmergt ich glab ich woa nu longsomer als sonsd  
Des woa heud zeitweis a weddrenna do bisd fasd ned hindaheakumma lauda Konditionsstarge Foara und dann ich.
Do hodd a normolsderblicha gfellt. Do gesd ja unda bei so an dembo.

Kanalsurfen auf jeden Fall. Am besten wieder 2 mal. Sag mal wann du Zeit hast.


----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Psssst Peter!!  Du hosd den Wolf vergessn!  Der wor nämlich weder krank noch hodder verpennt!! Der hod nämlich...................... Na kummder ned drauf!?!
> Richtig!! *Der hod ka Zaid ghobd*!!
> 
> Wenn  aner amol aweng Zaid übrich hod konners ja dem Wolf gebn!!!



ja den wolf und den markus anu, aber der markus is ja in seiner heimat, der wer sonst auf jedenfall dabei gwesen, und den wolf,hm was soll ich dazu sogn


----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja heud hobbi wos gmergt ich glab ich woa nu longsomer als sonsd
> Des woa heud zeitweis a weddrenna do bisd fasd ned hindaheakumma lauda Konditionsstarge Foara und dann ich.
> Do hodd a normolsderblicha gfellt. Do gesd ja unda bei so an dembo.



schmarrn roland, dei tempo passt scho


----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2008)

und über ostern, bekommst ja a paar trainingseinheiten in kontie und techno an an einen für mich schönsten bike ort


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn  aner amol aweng Zaid übrich hod konners ja dem Wolf gebn!!!



Morgn ob zwölfa konn er mei Zeid hom do werri woascheinlich a boa Biea dringn  
Die söll er sich auf sei Gudhobnkondo schreim dann konn er amol widda mid uns midfoan.


----------



## macmount (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Psssst Peter!!  Du hosd den Wolf vergessn!  Der wor nämlich weder krank noch hodder verpennt!! Der hod nämlich...................... Na kummder ned drauf!?!
> Richtig!! *Der hod ka Zaid ghobd*!!
> 
> Wenn  aner amol aweng Zaid übrich hod konners ja dem Wolf gebn!!!



du hosdäs laidä widdä amol ärfassd bebbärl ; wennsd widdä gsund bisd konnsd mä ja a weng hälfm , donn konni mol widdä miidfoän - du hoggsd ja ee bloos däham rumm, vo dainä ärbädd gands zä schwaing 

gengäd middwoch widdä bai diä mai schads - do hobi mä frai gnumma zäm kanoolsörfm??? 

schau bloos däsd widdä gsund wäsd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöna bildla, habt ja heut echt kaiserwetter ghabt.



ich habe heute einen Schwachpunkt der Magura entdeckt. Die Aufkleber ! Ruckzuck acht Löcher drin


----------



## macmount (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja den wolf und den markus anu, aber der markus is ja in seiner heimat, der wer sonst auf jedenfall dabei gwesen, und den wolf,hm was soll ich dazu sogn



wirglich saubä oiä düürla - und widdä schööna bildä - ich waas scho wossi däzu sooch        :wut - aa wenni ned väschdee wos du miä song willsd beedärle  

obbä ich hoff ich konn bald mol widdä dabai sai, ned neär zäm kanoolsörfm
grus und k..., dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrn roland, dei tempo passt scho



Mein Tempo passt freilich nur Ihr seid zu schnell


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja heud hobbi wos gmergt ich glab ich woa nu longsomer als sonsd
> Des woa heud zeitweis a weddrenna do bisd fasd ned hindaheakumma lauda Konditionsstarge Foara und dann ich.
> Do hodd a normolsderblicha gfellt. Do gesd ja unda bei so an dembo.
> 
> Kanalsurfen auf jeden Fall. Am besten wieder 2 mal. Sag mal wann du Zeit hast.


@ Roland:Wieder Dienstag und Mittwoch??
@ Wolf: Mittwoch?


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> jetzt kommt er gleich, muss erst die bilder hochladen
> 
> 
> also, dabei waren roland,thomas,wolfi,und ich,sonst gäbs ka bilder
> ...



Wo is denn des??? Schaut ja echt super aus!!  Irgendwo bei Pottenstein. Den ganzen - wenn auch netten - Fred zu lesen hab ich auch kein Bock. Also wo???

Gruß
M.


----------



## FO-mega Local (3. Februar 2008)

genau wo isn des ganz genau...auf 7 Bild geht links so ne größere Kante runter, da könnte man nen schönen Drop bauen


----------



## macmount (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland:Wieder Dienstag und Mittwoch??
> @ Wolf: Mittwoch?



Mittwoch


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland:Wieder Dienstag und Mittwoch??
> @ Wolf: Mittwoch?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> genau wo isn des ganz genau...auf 7 Bild geht links so ne größere Kante runter, da könnte man nen schönen Drop bauen


Do nimmsd am besdn glei unsern Schoschi mid, wal dem sei Ufo brauchd anu sein Jungfernflug. Obber der faule Sack wird gleich anu an Sessellift mid no baua wolln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


     (Wenn der Hals wieder passt)


----------



## Axalp (3. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja den wolf und den markus anu, aber der markus is ja in seiner heimat, der wer sonst auf jedenfall dabei gwesen, und den wolf,hm was soll ich dazu sogn



Ich bin auch tierisch neidisch geworden bei den Bildern. Scheint ja mal wieder eine Traum-Tour gewesen sein. 

Ich wäre tatsächlich dabei gewesen. Aber ich sitz ja 300km weiter westlich IM SCHNEE.
War heute "back to the roots" mit dem Hard-Tail unterwegs. Wetter war zwar spitze - so eine Winterlandschaft im Sonnenschein kann auch was - aber das Ransom mit seinen Maxxis  habe ich in Schnee und Eis schon sehr vermisst. 

Glückwunsch Roland, dass Du wieder eine Stelle "erledigt hast!

Vielleicht sieht man sich Mittwoch auf dem Kanal!

Grüße an alle aus dem Schwarzwald,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin auch tierisch neidisch geworden bei den Bildern. Scheint ja mal wieder eine Traum-Tour gewesen sein.
> 
> Ich wäre tatsächlich dabei gewesen. Aber ich sitz ja 300km weiter westlich IM SCHNEE.
> War heute "back to the roots" mit dem Hard-Tail unterwegs. Wetter war zwar spitze - so eine Winterlandschaft im Sonnenschein kann auch was - aber das Ransom mit seinen Maxxis  habe ich in Schnee und Eis schon sehr vermisst.
> ...


Also "auf dem Kanal" versteh ich nicht!  Fährst auf nem Schleppkahn im Kreis oder was?


----------



## kubikjch (4. Februar 2008)

Aber aufpassen, an der Schleuse besteht akute "Untergehgefahr"


----------



## Axalp (4. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also "auf dem Kanal" versteh ich nicht!  Fährst auf nem Schleppkahn im Kreis oder was?



Tja, lieber Bernd, vielleicht bin ich Jesus und kann über's Wasser fahren... ;-)

Frag doch mal den Roland. Der wird Dir bestätigen, dass ich den Block an der Muschelquelle "göttlich" gefahren bin! 
Sei bloß froh, dass Du nen Helm getragen hast. Sonst wärst womöglich jetzt schon im Fegefeuer 

*IRONIEMODUS OFF* Gschmarr. Gott sei Dank ist DIr nix weiters passiert! Ich hab scho ein' sitzen und geh jetzt zum Umzug!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tja, lieber Bernd, vielleicht bin ich Jesus und kann über's Wasser fahren... ;-)
> 
> Frag doch mal den Roland. Der wird Dir bestätigen, dass ich den Block an der Muschelquelle "göttlich" gefahren bin!
> Sei bloß froh, dass Du nen Helm getragen hast. Sonst wärst womöglich jetzt schon im Fegefeuer
> ...


Als was hast du dich denn verkleidet? Eine Chickenverkleidung würde gut passen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tja, lieber Bernd, vielleicht bin ich Jesus und kann über's Wasser fahren... ;-)
> 
> Frag doch mal den Roland. Der wird Dir bestätigen, dass ich den Block an der Muschelquelle "göttlich" gefahren bin!
> Sei bloß froh, dass Du nen Helm getragen hast. Sonst wärst womöglich jetzt schon im Fegefeuer
> ...



Ja du bist göttlich gefahren 
Wenn der Bernd keinen
Helm aufgehabt hätte ? Was soll Stroh bei einem Aufprall schon passieren ?
Ins Fegefeuer ? Da gäbs ne Verpuffung. Ein mit Alkohol getränkter Körper der geht hoch.


----------



## 0815p (4. Februar 2008)

hey roland, schau mal, die ham ostern noch frei  www.hotelvillafranca.net
ist aber ned billig, klotz des halt mal an, ich such weider


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja du bist göttlich gefahren
> Wenn der Bernd keinen
> Helm aufgehabt hätte ? Was soll Stroh bei einem Aufprall schon passieren ?
> Ins Fegefeuer ? Da gäbs ne Verpuffung. Ein mit Alkohol getränkter Körper der geht hoch.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey roland, schau mal, die ham ostern noch frei  www.hotelvillafranca.net
> ist aber ned billig, klotz des halt mal an, ich such weider



Hey Peter,

hob ich mir angschaud, zu deuer is ned. Ich hob des lezde mal des dobbelde zohld. Ich muss blos nu fong obs Blodz hom. Mir senn ja zu fünfd. Obba ich freu mi auf die Abfahrten.

Bis die tage 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Mit dir fahr ich am liebsten am Kanal. Schön daß, ich Dich kennenlernen durfte.

Roland


----------



## mabi (5. Februar 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wo is denn des??? Schaut ja echt super aus!!  Irgendwo bei Pottenstein. Den ganzen - wenn auch netten - Fred zu lesen hab ich auch kein Bock. Also wo???
> 
> Gruß
> M.



muss die frage von kollegen schuster noch mal wiederholen  wo ist den diese coole abfahrt ?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> muss die frage von kollegen schuster noch mal wiederholen  wo ist den diese coole abfahrt ?


Grüß dich,
schreibe am besten dem Peter (User: Peter Metz) eine PN. Der hilft dir dann weiter! Bin die Tour selber noch nicht gefahren, und habe deshalb leider keine Ahnung! 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (5. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> habe  leider keine Ahnung!
> Gruß
> Bernd



Du sagst es


----------



## Thomas72 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Jochen,

ich hab mal ein bischen nachgeschaut wegen den Schuhen. Den Preis vom Roland werden Wir kaum toppen. Diese Angebote so um die 80-100â¬ beziehen sich immer nur auf SondergrÃ¶Ãen, entweder KindersÃ¤rge oder Kinderschuhe. Normale MÃ¤nnerschuhe, wie Wir sie brauchen, kosten derzeit um die 130â¬. Aber das Projekt Schuhe hat bei mir und ich glaube auch bei Dir noch Zeit.

GruÃ Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du sagst es


Ruhe Käptn Ahab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (5. Februar 2008)

@roland & bebbärl: woärds iäh hoid sörvm buam??? - morng des wäddä söll ja wundähärrlich wänn:kotz: :kotzAm Mittwoch wechselhaft mit Regen- und Graupelschauern. Frischer Südwest, später Westwind. Bei Gewittern am Mittwoch in der ersten Tageshälfte Gefahr von Sturmböen der Stärke 9. Nachmittags dann in Schauernähe noch Böen der Stärke 7 bis 8.)

wenn des wirglich so wädd, donn sörfi liibä im inder nett



no denn, bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Februar 2008)

@roland & bebbärl: woärds iäh hoid sörvm buam??? - morng des wäddä söll ja wundähärrlich wänn:kotz: :kotzAm Mittwoch wechselhaft mit Regen- und Graupelschauern. Frischer Südwest, später Westwind. Bei Gewittern am Mittwoch in der ersten Tageshälfte Gefahr von Sturmböen der Stärke 9. Nachmittags dann in Schauernähe noch Böen der Stärke 7 bis 8.)

wenn des wirglich so wädd, donn sörfi liibä im inder nett



no denn, bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (5. Februar 2008)

komisch zäörschd geed goä niggs - und donn glai zwaamol


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> komisch zäörschd geed goä niggs - und donn glai zwaamol


Servus Wolf,
Haben heute verzichtet(war noch nicht ganz fit und Wetter schei...). Wollen dafür morgen und Donnerstag. Schau mer hald wis wedder wir odder???


----------



## kubikjch (5. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ruhe Käptn Ahab!!



O.K. Rocky Dick


----------



## Axalp (5. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Als was hast du dich denn verkleidet? Eine Chickenverkleidung würde gut passen!!



Bist ja nur neidisch, weil's Deine Regierung scho gewählt hast  

Ich hab derweil gesungen:
"Her mit meine' Hennen - de Goggerla isch do!..."


----------



## macmount (5. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Wolf,
> Haben heute verzichtet(war noch nicht ganz fit und Wetter schei...). Wollen dafür morgen und Donnerstag. Schau mer hald wis wedder wir odder???



japp


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2008)

Bin gestern noch mei Runden gfoan. Erst aufn verbotenen und dann in Kirchehrenbach nüber aufn Reisberg und zurück. In Kirchehrenbach dat es dann des regnen angefangen und hat mich schön eingeweicht.  Super.


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2008)

@bernd, du bist scho der oberhirsch, bei regen am kanal rumtollen, wenns regnt, und dabei anoch auf die orschkerbe fliegen, und des warscheinlich noch im schneckentempo, und dann am wochend, wenn die sonn scheint, die tour super ist, war ja alles dabei, kontie, kraft,ausdauer und awen techno, und viel spass, da bist dann krank von dein ga1 schrott 
schau bloss dast am wochend fit bist, des wetter soll super werden, freitag teils sonnig, samstag sonnih 6 grad und sonntag a sonnig 8grad, da wermer am sonntag mal aweng a grössere tour machen, weil langsam wirds zeit für euch alpenx ler 
@roland , wir wern am freitag scho aweng radeln, damit mer aweng vorsprung ham.
@schosch, such ka ausred,schau bloss dasd dabei bist
@markus, is sowieso dabei, da brauch i ned viel song

mir könna ja die tour, die roland und ich am vergangenen regenfreitag geamacht haben wiederholen, dann aber in orginallänge, die wurzel und treppeln, können freitag un d samstag ja trocknen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd, du bist scho der oberhirsch, bei regen am kanal rumtollen, wenns regnt, und dabei anoch auf die orschkerbe fliegen, und des warscheinlich noch im schneckentempo, und dann am wochend, wenn die sonn scheint, die tour super ist, war ja alles dabei, kontie, kraft,ausdauer und awen techno, und viel spass, da bist dann krank von dein ga1 schrott
> schau bloss dast am wochend fit bist, des wetter soll super werden, freitag teils sonnig, samstag sonnih 6 grad und sonntag a sonnig 8grad, da wermer am sonntag mal aweng a grössere tour machen, weil langsam wirds zeit für euch alpenx ler
> @roland , wir wern am freitag scho aweng radeln, damit mer aweng vorsprung ham.
> @schosch, such ka ausred,schau bloss dasd dabei bist
> ...



Na da hats aber einer nötig!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2008)

@bernd ich hab heute keinen Bock da immer wieder Regen. Morgen soll es trocken sein da fahr ma auf jeden Fall.
@Peter Freitag geht schon was. Schreib den Treffpunkt und die Zeit. 
Sonntag mal sehen, Samstag sind wir Mondscheinbowlen.


----------



## macmount (6. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @bernd ich hab heute keinen Bock da immer wieder Regen. Morgen soll es trocken sein da fahr ma auf jeden Fall.
> @Peter Freitag geht schon was. Schreib den Treffpunkt und die Zeit.
> Sonntag mal sehen, Samstag sind wir Mondscheinbowlen.




wii eds  bai uns schaind di sunna!! - morng foän  - wädds eds hoid nix mid kanoolsörfm


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2008)

hab noch a bild gfunden, von der sonntagtour






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wii eds  bai uns schaind di sunna!! - morng foän  - wädds eds hoid nix mid kanoolsörfm


Also heud bei dem Wind häsd wirgli surfn könna!! Wi schaudsn morgn bei dir aus?


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2008)

Wos issn mid di ganzn aldn Bilder? Sän di etz alle weg odder wos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn mid di ganzn aldn Bilder? Sän di etz alle weg odder wos??



Ach ja, der Bernd... allweil zu faul zum lesen, oder kann er's womöglich gar net richtig  

hier sind die alten: *Click*

und damit kannst Du sie in den "neuen" Bereich überführen - falls gewünscht:
*nochmal Click*


----------



## Axalp (6. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd, du bist scho der oberhirsch, bei regen am kanal rumtollen, wenns regnt, und dabei anoch auf die orschkerbe fliegen, und des warscheinlich noch im schneckentempo, und dann am wochend, wenn die sonn scheint, die tour super ist, war ja alles dabei, kontie, kraft,ausdauer und awen techno, und viel spass, da bist dann krank von dein ga1 schrott
> schau bloss dast am wochend fit bist, des wetter soll super werden, freitag teils sonnig, samstag sonnih 6 grad und sonntag a sonnig 8grad, da wermer am sonntag mal aweng a grössere tour machen, weil langsam wirds zeit für euch alpenx ler
> @roland , wir wern am freitag scho aweng radeln, damit mer aweng vorsprung ham.
> @schosch, such ka ausred,schau bloss dasd dabei bist
> ...



Genau so isch es!


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2008)

@roland,
morgen um 13.45 in rothenbühl am schwimmparkpl.
mach mer wieder mal neideckrunde, und nehma den brotzeittrail mit, der müsst auf jedenfall ziemlich trocken sein, da sonnenseite und ned im wald, und genug wind war ja gestern auch, also nimm dei protekt, mit, 
@rest
am sonntach um 10.30 im behringersmühle, wenns allen recht ist.weiss ja ned amol wer dabei ist sind a paar neie stellen für die meisten (ausser roland) dabei


----------



## Axalp (7. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland,
> morgen um 13.45 in rothenbühl am schwimmparkpl.
> mach mer wieder mal neideckrunde, und nehma den brotzeittrail mit, der müsst auf jedenfall ziemlich trocken sein, da sonnenseite und ned im wald, und genug wind war ja gestern auch, also nimm dei protekt, mit,
> @rest
> am sonntach um 10.30 im behringersmühle,



Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, es sei denn es wird am Samstagabend später...
*
@diejenigen, die morgen nicht können, aber dafür am Samstag: Treffpunkt an der Matterhornwand um 13 Uhr?*



peter metz schrieb:


> sind a paar neie stellen für die meisten (ausser roland) dabei


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, es sei denn es wird am Samstagabend später...
> *
> @diejenigen, die morgen nicht können, aber dafür am Samstag: Treffpunkt an der Matterhornwand um 13 Uhr?*



fährst du samstag auch, und sonntach a


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, es sei denn es wird am Samstagabend später...
> *
> @diejenigen, die morgen nicht können, aber dafür am Samstag: Treffpunkt an der Matterhornwand um 13 Uhr?*



Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag mitfahren da ich Sonntag keine rechte Lust habe wenn es beim Bowlen zu spät wird. 
Gerade mit Wolfgang und Bernd mein GA 1 training absolviert. 2 Stunden Kanalsurfing.


----------



## macmount (7. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag mitfahren da ich Sonntag keine rechte Lust habe wenn es beim Bowlen zu spät wird.
> Gerade mit Wolfgang und Bernd mein GA 1 training absolviert. 2 Stunden Kanalsurfing.



schöö woäs widdä
@roland: a fiäddlschdund bis haam!, 44km bruddo minus 6km bis hamm mol zwaa => gfoorn hoid ob hausn ca.32km neddo
gruus und schduss, dä


----------



## Schoschi (8. Februar 2008)

Hey ihr üblichen,
ich hab mei AUsrede sogar schriftlich...........bin krankgeschrieben, seit meiner Ausbildungszeit das erste mal glaub ich............hab irgendwas mit Angina oder sowas, mich hats auch gans schee derbreeselt........noja........der Doc hat mir Radeln ausdrücklich verboten..........
Euch viel Spaß dann und tuts euch net weh....


----------



## Axalp (8. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...hab irgendwas mit Angina...



Jaja, die Mädels halt... 



Schoschi schrieb:


> mich hats auch gans schee derbreeselt........noja........der Doc hat mir Radeln ausdrücklich verboten..........
> Euch viel Spaß dann und tuts euch net weh....



Von mir gute Besserung! Schau, dass Du schnell wieder gesund und fit wirst!  

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey ihr üblichen,
> ich hab mei AUsrede sogar schriftlich...........bin krankgeschrieben, seit meiner Ausbildungszeit das erste mal glaub ich............hab irgendwas mit Angina oder sowas, mich hats auch gans schee derbreeselt........noja........der Doc hat mir Radeln ausdrücklich verboten..........
> Euch viel Spaß dann und tuts euch net weh....



Scann bitte den Zettel ein und stell den rein damit wir auch ganz sicher sein können das, das keine Ausrede ist. Ausserdem werden wir dein Haus überwachen lassen. Nur zur Sicherheit. Und wer ist eigentlich die Angina hast du eine neue Freundin ? Und was heisst, du hast irgend etwas mit Ihr ?
Stell Sie uns doch mal vor, Sie kann ja dann mitradeln. 
Würde der Martina bestimmt gefallen wenn mal eine andere Frau mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde der Martina bestimmt gefallen wenn mal eine andere Frau mitfährt.



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr das Spaß macht sich mit einer Gummipuppe zu unterhalten!  Wäre doch recht einseitig das Gespräch. Da wäre glaube ich schnell die Luft raus!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland,
> 
> am sonntach um 10.30 im behringersmühle, wenns allen recht ist.weiss ja ned amol wer dabei isti



Ich!


----------



## OldSchool (8. Februar 2008)

Bin auch krank, so ein Mist. Do und Fr. Urlaub und geiles Wetter und ich häng hier mit Fieber rum. Viel Spaß bei Euren Touren.


----------



## Axalp (8. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde der Martina bestimmt gefallen wenn mal eine andere Frau mitfährt.



Ich glaube der Roland meint Dich damit Bernd  !


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Roland meint Dich damit Bernd  !


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Roland meint Dich damit Bernd  !





RolandMC schrieb:


>


----------



## Schoschi (8. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr das Spaß macht sich mit einer Gummipuppe zu unterhalten!  Wäre doch recht einseitig das Gespräch. Da wäre glaube ich schnell die Luft raus!



SIE ARSCH  wenigstens widerspricht se mir net........



.............aber der war gut...............nur leider auf meine Kosten...........


----------



## macmount (8. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey ihr üblichen,
> ich hab mei AUsrede sogar schriftlich...........bin krankgeschrieben, seit meiner Ausbildungszeit das erste mal glaub ich............hab irgendwas mit Angina oder sowas, mich hats auch gans schee derbreeselt........noja........der Doc hat mir Radeln ausdrücklich verboten..........
> Euch viel Spaß dann und tuts euch net weh....



hai schoschi, du musd wirgli grong sai weä lässd si sunsd scho weechän roodfoän grong schraim - sooch hald glaich däsd ka lusd hosd - 
iich hob wenigsdns immä di glaicha ausreed - ka dsaid, ka dsaid  

guda bessärung, dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (8. Februar 2008)

von mir auch gute Besserung Schoschi

Gruß an die Vagina   äähhh   Angina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2008)

@schoschi
gute besserung wünsch ich dir 
@rest
roland und ich warn heut aweng radeln, ned weit und ned lang , aber schö wars 
und nun die bilder






[/URL][/IMG]

roland sucht die abfahrt





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

die treppe schaute so einladend aus, das ich ned wiederstehen konnte





[/URL][/IMG]

und am ende der stufen, wollte ich noch elegand des h-rad versetzen, bloss ich hab mich selbst versetzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

 ab und zu muss auch ich mal bodenproben nehmen, 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

wetter war super, fast scho biergarden reif, aber die zeit kommt anu, nä roland, dann könn mer nach der tour wenigstens zur belohnung ans schleusen gehn.

also bis sonntag, so wie es ausschaut, wern blos bernd martina und ich biken, roland muss nüchtern wern, und markus, weiss noch ned. euch viel spass morgen,vielleicht sehn wir uns aufm trail, werd morgen auch unterwegs sein, mitn friedel, aber schon viel früher, aweng kontie trainieren, halt gas geben bergauf


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2008)

Des woan immerhin 2,5 Std. Kampf. 
GA 1 is saucool ich merk scho es wird immer schlechter .
Des heut woa obba Pulsdurchschnitt 150.
Des Wetter war heute wunderbar. Das erste mal teilweise ohne Jacke. Da macht des radeln noch mehr Spass.
Ach was ich vergessen habe. Zum Schluss sind wir in Gasseldorf Richtung Schwimmbad EBS unter der Brücke durchgefahren im Sommer kein Problem doch jetz war das Wasser bis zu den Naben. Das Ende waren nasse Füsse diesmal kein Schweiss sondern Bachwasser ...Super..


----------



## kubikjch (8. Februar 2008)

Basst auf, das des net der Trailleruli sicht, ihr Frevler


----------



## Axalp (8. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder steigern die Vorfreude auf morgen nochmal!

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Morgen, Sa. 13 Uhr Matterhornwandparkplatz: Bis jetzt Roland und ich. Höre ich ein Ja vom Bernd und/oder Wolfgang?

Sonntag 10.30 B-Mühle: Peter, Martina, Bernd, (hoffentlich) ich und eventl. Roland

@alle, die nur schüchtern mitlesen : Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Basst auf, das des net der Trailleruli sicht, ihr Frevler



wieso, ist des ascho verboten, oder nur bei ihn


----------



## ragazza (8. Februar 2008)

Wie lang wollt ihr denn am Sonntag so fahren ? Gutes Wetter mal vorausgesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (8. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso, ist des ascho verboten, oder nur bei ihn



es handelt sich immerhin um ein Denkmal früherer Zeiten.
Fällt also unter die Trailerulli Gedächtnisklausel


----------



## Thomas72 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

was heißt bei Dir "schon viel früher" am Samstag?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wie lang wollt ihr denn am Sonntag so fahren ? Gutes Wetter mal vorausgesetzt!



keine ahnung 3- 4std auf jedenfall


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> was heißt bei Dir "schon viel früher" am Samstag?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



10.30 , will aber die selbe tour von letzten sonndach wiederholen, da sie der friedel ned kenntnt


----------



## Thomas72 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

Samstag Nachmittag wird bei mir nicht klappen, habe meiner Frau versprochen das Sie mit Ihrer Freundin um 14:00 Uhr Laufen gehen kann.

Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wir sind am Samstag Abend zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen. Mal schaun wie es dann am Sonntag Morgen ausschaut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schu2000 (8. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @rest
> roland und ich warn heut aweng radeln, ned weit und ned lang , aber schö wars
> und nun die bilder



mal wieder starke Bilder, besonders:






Mit dem Baum des erinnert mich als Herr der Ringe-Freak a weng an die Stadt Minas Tirit, der weiße Baum...wer's kennt 

@Schoschi: auch von mir gute Besserung!!!!


Sven


----------



## kubikjch (8. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> mal wieder starke Bilder, besonders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Des stimmt, aber die Orks im Film sind nie so nah an den Baum gekommen, hier wohl schon


----------



## Thomas72 (8. Februar 2008)

Sorry Peter,

wird mir ein bischen zu knapp, denke ich werde bei uns Zuhause mal 3 Stunden wie ein Bekloppter runterschruppen, vielleicht auch mal wieder die Oberlindelbachtour, mal sehn.

Nichts für Ungut, wir fahrn schon mal wieder gemeinsam.

Tschau Thomas

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Schoschi (8. Februar 2008)

Jo, bin eigentlich schon wieder fit, fast zumindest, bin grad am renovieren, da hab ich endlich mal Zeit. Fürs Radeln bin ich aber noch weng zu schwelg, zum Wandstreichen gehts so. Aber bei dem Wetter heut hats schon gejuckt. 
Wenn mich Schwester Angina noch weng pflegt dann sollts bis nächster Woche schon wieder hinhauen......... 
@Fahrer von heut: Bin entsetzt dass ihr nix dazu gelernt habt, Neideck, die fällt schon fast von alleine ein und ihr müsst auch noch mit Erdarbeiten dort anfangen.......


----------



## macmount (8. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wie lang wollt ihr denn am Sonntag so fahren ? Gutes Wetter mal vorausgesetzt!



hai maadla, du hosd doch a nois bennudsäbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Bilder steigern die Vorfreude auf morgen nochmal!
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Morgen ist FAmilie angesagt. Sonntag ist gebongt!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des stimmt, aber die Orks im Film sind nie so nah an den Baum gekommen, hier wohl schon



Des is doch ka Ork!! Des is doch der Golum!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wie lang wollt ihr denn am Sonntag so fahren ? Gutes Wetter mal vorausgesetzt!


Schau dasd kummsd!!


----------



## macmount (8. Februar 2008)

@alla sunndoochsfoohrä :
mol zäm glooäschdelln - (muss widdä füä gschbräächschdoff näxda wochn kanoolsörfm sorng)
däd gänn mol widdä miidfoän, obbä: und eds zu mainä ausreednlisdn!!!
samsdooch iss nix wall ramma, ramma, ramma
sundoch iss niggs wall: aandsichä dooch wo i mol wos mid maina kinnä machn koo und do iss mä ainfoch auswädds (beeringäsdingsbums und so waidä) zä waid, aussädeem hassi des wenn i zäm foorodfoän öschd audofooän söll (foä di gands woch genuch - und dä schbridd wädd aa ned billichä)
wemmä uns widdä mol am sundooch früü in loidnboch dräffm und di duuä dsaidlich ned ausooärded binni widdä däbai
ansunsdn ev. mol undä dä wochn, wenns donn mol längä häll bläbbd und ich ned grood o mainä hüddn basdln muss
broosd, dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schau dasd kummsd!!



ich denk er kommt  wird ne super tour


----------



## ragazza (8. Februar 2008)

Bin 9.07 in Fo und dann 30 km Warmradeln bis B-Mühle,wenn ich mich nicht verfahre könnts bis 10.30 grad so klappen.I`ll be back


----------



## ragazza (8. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hai maadla, du hosd doch a nois bennudsäbild



Des habbi doch scho lang.
Sichi etz diech am Sunndooch a amol ???
Möcht wissen obst a so hässlich bist wiesd schreibst 

Und kumm mir net mit "ka Zeit",ich fahr 3 stunden Zug gesamt nur um Dich zu sehen


----------



## 0815p (9. Februar 2008)

setz dich doch mit bernd in verbindung, der soll dich von forchheim bis behringm.  im auto mitnehmen.


----------



## macmount (9. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Des habbi doch scho lang.
> Sichi etz diech am Sunndooch a amol ???
> Möcht wissen obst a so hässlich bist wiesd schreibst
> 
> Und kumm mir net mit "ka Zeit",ich fahr 3 stunden Zug gesamt nur um Dich zu sehen



hai mai süsse 
1.ich hob mi bloos denn allgemaina geschraibsl oogebassd - des ko hald bloos a echdä frangge leesn.
2. dä bännd schiggd diä beschdimmd gänn mol des bild vo miä wo er mi värunschdalded hod - donn konnsd ja sälbä endschaidn wi hübbsch i bin.
3. dsaid häddi villaichd am sunndoch obbä: guggsdu poosd nummä 3581 
4. du koosd mä ja mol a bild vo diä schiggn dässi di des johä nu sääch, oddä wennsd so fidd bisd däsd 30km wormroodln mussd - foä uns hald mol am kanool endgeechn - do müss mä ned sääng wi mä ausschaua wall do is dunggl - obbä dräffm däd mä uns mol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> mal wieder starke Bilder, besonders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obba ned das mahnsd ich schdüatz mich etz brennend dannunda.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Bilder steigern die Vorfreude auf morgen nochmal!
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Der Bernd ärgert seine Familie und der Wolfgang hat Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag eh nie Lust. Oh Entschuldigung ich meine natürlich keine Zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> es handelt sich immerhin um ein Denkmal früherer Zeiten.
> Fällt also unter die Trailerulli Gedächtnisklausel



War das dann früher als es gebaut wurde auch schon ein Denkmal. Und hätte man dann früher fahren dürfen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des stimmt, aber die Orks im Film sind nie so nah an den Baum gekommen, hier wohl schon



Hey du Höhlentroll des is der weisse Zauberer der do nundaschaud. Oh ich mein natürlich der rote .


----------



## 0815p (9. Februar 2008)

guten morgen roland, schau dir des wetter oh, mach mich grad zurecht für den nächsten ritt  , mit den master friedl


----------



## ragazza (9. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> setz dich doch mit bernd in verbindung, der soll dich von forchheim bis behringm.  im auto mitnehmen.



Danke für den Tip,hat sich erledigt.Meine Eltern gehen wandern in der Fränkischen und so machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft mitm Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip,hat sich erledigt.Meine Eltern gehen wandern in der Fränkischen und so machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft mitm Auto.



Des kotzt mich schon a weng an. Etz muss ich Sonntag a nu foan. Do fall i dann bestimmt vor Erschöpfung runder.


----------



## ragazza (9. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des kotzt mich schon a weng an. Etz muss ich Sonntag a nu foan. Do fall i dann bestimmt vor Erschöpfung runder.



Nur die Harten kommen in Garten......Des schaffst Du schon,denk an dein Alpen-X,da bist froh um jeden trainings-km in den Beinen.
Heut nachmittag steht noch die Trainingsrunde mit den Wug-er CC-lern an,drei Stunden fahren die da 80%,für mich sind das immer 97% 
 Freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Februar 2008)

Hehe ich seh scho, es gibt hier auch einige Leut die Herr der Ringe recht gut zu kennen scheinen 
Ich geh nachher endlich seit zwei oder drei Wochen auch mal wieder gscheit  mitm Bike auf Achse...aber heut und morgen nur Konditour, muss wieder weng aufbauen...dafür wird mal wieder das Hardtail hergenommen!!


Sven


----------



## kubikjch (9. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe ich seh scho, es gibt hier auch einige Leut die Herr der Ringe recht gut zu kennen scheinen
> 
> 
> Sven



Is doch kloar wenn ma ständig mit so Hobbits durchs Auenland fährt


----------



## macmount (9. Februar 2008)

Sch....ß wäddä!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi
> b-news.de/img/photos/3/9/5/7/9/_/large/neideck008.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]
> 
> und am ende der stufen, wollte ich noch elegand des h-rad versetzen, bloss ich hab mich selbst versetzt
> ...



I hob lang mid mir kämpfd obber etz konni nimmer! 
HA HA HO HO HI HI!!


----------



## schu2000 (9. Februar 2008)

So ihr kleinen Hobbits bin wieder zurück 
War heut richtig geiles Wetter zum Fahren, war mit meinem Hardtail (Cannondale mit Original Ragazza-Ziehharmonika) unterwegs, das Teil rennt einfach wie Sau...Kondition und Kraft scheinen wohl doch net in dem katastrophalen Zustand zu sein den ich befürchtet hab, 60km in 2,5 Stunden find ich persönlich für meine erste lange Tour dieses Jahr ganz ok (hab aber bewußt das ewige Auf und Ab hier im Frankenwald gemieden, sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich schon spätestens nach der Hälfte der Strecke abbrechen müssen). Allerdings ist jetzt der Akku leer, mal schauen wie lange mich meine Beine heute noch tragen können   ich muss irgendwann doch mal beim alleine fahren was anderes als "so schnell wie ich kann" finden... 


Sven


----------



## 0815p (9. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I hob lang mid mir kämpfd obber etz konni nimmer!
> HA HA HO HO HI HI!!



warte bis morgen, da mach ich des selbe foto von dir, do hob ich a spezial treppen extra für dich, und bring a gute portion kontie morgen mit, werden ca 40km und 1000hm   , aber wir könna ja abkürzen, aber ihr wisst ja zum glück ned wo 

waren heut wieder klumpental riden, mit friedl und martina, martina ist heute auch die stell gfohrn





[/URL][/IMG]
habs aber ned fotogr. wegen sicherung, sind zum schluss noch die uhl-treppe gfohrn, war super .



klasse licht für fotos, muss mir im sommer dringend a spiegelref. kamera kaufen, damit ich paar gscheide aufnahma machen kann
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (9. Februar 2008)

@roland
hast du versucht mich um 10.20uhr anzurufen???, verbindung war unterbrochen in der bäreschlucht.  schön das du morgen mit dabei bist, fahren auch schö langsam 
was seid ihr heut gfohrn, hab euer auto am parkpl. gsehn


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland,
> ...
> @rest
> am sonntach um 10.30 im behringersmühle, wenns allen recht ist.weiss ja ned amol wer dabei ist sind a paar neie stellen für die meisten (ausser roland) dabei



"Ich dreh am Rad!"
So ein geiles Wetter heute und ich war nur "spaziernstehen" an der Pegnitz.  
Morgen muss sich das ändern! Werde auch um 10:30 an der B-Mühle sein. Muß vermutlich einige Schiebepassagen einbauen, aber für einen normalen Trail sollte es mit meiner Hand schon funktionieren.
Wenn es gar nicht klappt, dann finde ich auch allein wieder zum Auto. 

Ciao Wolfram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Februar 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> "Ich dreh am Rad!"
> So ein geiles Wetter heute und ich war nur "spaziernstehen" an der Pegnitz.
> Morgen muss sich das ändern! Werde auch um 10:30 an der B-Mühle sein. Muß vermutlich einige Schiebepassagen einbauen, aber für einen normalen Trail sollte es mit meiner Hand schon funktionieren.
> Wenn es gar nicht klappt, dann finde ich auch allein wieder zum Auto.
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> hast du versucht mich um 10.20uhr anzurufen???, verbindung war unterbrochen in der bäreschlucht.  schön das du morgen mit dabei bist, fahren auch schö langsam
> was seid ihr heut gfohrn, hab euer auto am parkpl. gsehn



33KM 1010HM alles andere später ich hob ka Zeit mehr.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

einige Bilder von der Tour gestern. Es waren 33 KM und 1010 HM. Mit dabei der Markus und neu der  Jörg mit Frau oder Freundin Alex. Geniales Wetter und dank unseres Tourenguides Markus eine Tour mit vielen anstiegen. Da ich nicht mehr so genau weiss wie wir gefahren sind soll der Markus die Bilder dokumentieren. 
Alex (mit super Kondition) und Jörg (mit optimaler Technik), ich hoffe wir sehen uns noch häufiger. Hat viel Laune gemacht. 

Ach ja Bilder musste ich mit dem Handy machen, da die hochmoderne Kamera die wir dabei hatten,
leider noch nicht mit Solarstrom funktioniert.


----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2008)

wer war denn des (nürnberger??)  gute fotos, und gute tour


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer war denn des (nürnberger??)  gute fotos, und gute tour



Ja von Nürnberg.Vom Jörg hab ich meine Wotan gekauft. Super Leute hat gestern optimal gepasst.

@ Thomas der Jörg hat in seinem Liteville jetzt eine 36 Fox 2008 geile Kiste.


----------



## Halberhai (10. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen alle 

man hat das gestern spass gemacht...  können das öfter machen...
übrigens das Bild wo Jörg und Roland Markus zum Glück verhelfen wollten in der "Jeansschlucht" is cool geworden. Achja und das nächste mal gibts a Bild von mir wo ich aufm Bock nach unten fahr und net schieb *lach*

Also muß sagen gerne wieder TIPTOP


----------



## tiredjoe (10. Februar 2008)

Geile GA1  Tour Gestern.
Hat echt Lust auf mehr gemacht.

Irgendwo zwischen Markustrail, Treppentrail, Jeansschlucht und Wurzeltunnel hab ich zwar die Orientierung verloren, aber dank Tourguide Markus hammer den nächsten Anstieg immer gefunden  

alzo bis nextes mal...


----------



## kubikjch (10. Februar 2008)

Ja wo bleiben Sie denn, die Schönwetterfahrer ??


----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2008)

da, sind wieder daheim, schad  jochen dast ned dabei warst, dei neues benutzerbild , war heut geniale tour bei traum wetter . bericht und fotos gibts später, müssen erst zum essen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

tiredjoe schrieb:


> Geile GA1  Tour Gestern.
> Hat echt Lust auf mehr gemacht.
> 
> Irgendwo zwischen Markustrail, Treppentrail, Jeansschlucht und Wurzeltunnel hab ich zwar die Orientierung verloren, aber dank Tourguide Markus hammer den nächsten Anstieg immer gefunden
> ...





Halberhai schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle
> 
> man hat das gestern spass gemacht...  können das öfter machen...
> übrigens das Bild wo Jörg und Roland Markus zum Glück verhelfen wollten in der "Jeansschlucht" is cool geworden. Achja und das nächste mal gibts a Bild von mir wo ich aufm Bock nach unten fahr und net schieb *lach*
> ...




Na dann bis nächstes Wochenende wenn`s Wetter passt.


----------



## ragazza (10. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Reinladen der Bilder hab ich noch Probleme,aber auf meiner Benutzerseite hab ich ein paar Pics von heut reingestellt.Das sind die Tage an die man zurückdenken kann wenn man mal alt ist.Ein Traumtag und eine Traumtour mit viel Spass und  Sport.  
 Besonders beeindruckend sind Wolframs Kletterkünste,ein wahrer Augenschmaus.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

War gerade auch feudal Essen mit meiner Frau.
Erst im Burger King und dann im MC Donalds.  

Ich bin mir sicher die verlorenen Kalorien wieder gefunden zu haben.

Übrigens Traumtour bei Traumwetter. Dieses Wochenende ca. 85KM 2500 HM.
OH GOTT das ist ja nur ein Tag ....AlpenX....  und ich brauch jetzt mindestens zwei Tage Regeneration.


----------



## Axalp (10. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> einige Bilder von der Tour gestern. Es waren 33 KM und 1010 HM. Mit dabei der Markus und neu der  Jörg mit Frau oder Freundin Alex. Geniales Wetter und dank unseres Tourenguides Markus eine Tour mit vielen anstiegen. Da ich nicht mehr so genau weiss wie wir gefahren sind soll der Markus die Bilder dokumentieren.
> Alex (mit super Kondition) und Jörg (mit optimaler Technik), ich hoffe wir sehen uns noch häufiger. Hat viel Laune gemacht.
> ...



Auch mir hat es mit Euch super-viel Spass gemacht. Ich hoffe wir können's bald wiederholen, damit ihr auch die anderen "Sahnestückchen" in unserem Revier kennenlernen könnt. Sorry, dass es bissi knapp mit dem Licht geworden ist. Aber Respekt vor Eurer Kondi und Fahrtechnik.
Nach Nürnberg an den Schmausenbuck kommen wir auf jeden Fall auch mal. Das mit dem springen klappt ja ganz gut...ham wir heute gesehen... nur das Bike macht net so recht mit  (kein Kommentar bitte).

Nochmal die Route zum nach(fahren)lesen:
Parkplatz Matterhornwand - Ruine Neideck - Trainmeusel - Druidenhain - Burggaillenreuth - Treppentrail B. - Gößweinstein - Markustrail - Behringersmühle - Schottersmühle - "Rampe des Schweigens" nach Engelhardtsberg - Höhenweg - Spitzkehrentrail - Parkplatz.

Jetzt wird erstmal gefuttert, 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mit dem Reinladen der Bilder hab ich noch Probleme,aber auf meiner Benutzerseite hab ich ein paar Pics von heut reingestellt.Das sind die Tage an die man zurückdenken kann wenn man mal alt ist.Ein Traumtag und eine Traumtour mit viel Spass und  Sport.
> Besonders beeindruckend sind Wolframs Kletterkünste,ein wahrer Augenschmaus.



Hab mir die Bildchen gerade angesehen. Ja echt geile Kisten diese Bikes . Schönes Bild von der Götterrunde.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Februar 2008)

Schaut ja wieder toll aus was ihr dieses Wochenende so gemacht habt  ich war gestern und heute auch fleißig unterwegs, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen keine Zeit zum Biken hatte hats gleich doppelt und dreimal so viel Spaß gemacht!!
Kann man (ich) als Normalsterblicher und technisch (noch?) nicht so versierter Biker bei euch eigentlich noch mitfahren??    Ich hätte glaub ich am kommenden Wochenende Zeit (und Bock sowieso) euch mal wieder zu besuchen wenn es gestattet ist  So wie ich das mitkrieg schnupft ihr ja die Schlüsselstellen nur noch so weg...


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2008)

@sven logisch bist du willkomma, eigendlich jeder ausser einer 
so nun der bericht. dabei waren heut wolfi,bernd, robert(hab grad festgstell hab ka bild von dir, sorry)bernd,markus, martina ,ich

gstartet sind wir in behringersm. dann auf trail richt oberailfeld bis nach rabenstein, dann weiter zur höhle, weider zum pavilion, dann irgend an schotter bergauf, weiter zur hohen leite nach pottenstein, bärenschlucht, tüchersfeld und zurück nach behrindersm.
waren 37km und 1090hm
so jetzt die bilder
die Brücke nach den schlupflochfelsen





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

trail zur burg rabenstein





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

weiter zur höhle





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

am Pavillon, machten wir kurz pause





[/URL][/IMG]

die grosse frage, wen gehört die hose





[/URL][/IMG]

dann weiter immer noch zur höhle





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und dann die hö(ll)len treppe runter





[/URL][/IMG]

danach gings weiter zur hohen leide, wo die nächste schöne abfahrt war





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und zum schluss noch ein  bild von mir





[/URL][/IMG]
des war wieder mal ne gelungene tour heut, wie eigendlich all die anderen auch, denn mit den richtigen leuten, macht jede tour spass.


----------



## ragazza (10. Februar 2008)

Tolle Bilder von ner toll geführten Tour


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und zum schluss noch ein  bild von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also des is ja amol a cooles Bild! 

@ all: War echt geil heute!! Vor allem mal wieder ne richtige super Tour und nicht nur SchlÃ¼sselstellen abhaken. Heute erst mal wieder richtig gemerkt wie top es doch in der FrÃ¤nkischen ist (Landschaft! Zum Biken ja eh!!) Das Kanalsurfen mit der NervensÃ¤ge  bringt auserdem scheinbar echt was. Kondi ist schon deutlich besser geworden.  Wie schon gesagt, man braucht nur die richtigen Leute und dann kann ja fast nichts schiefgehen!

Anderes Thema: Ich habe von HIBIKE einen Gutschein Ã¼ber 10% Nachlass auf alles ab einem GEsamtwert von 150 â¬. Wenn also ein paar LEute was brauchen kÃ¶nnen wir ja eine SAmmelbestellung machen. Das Ding ist bis 09.03. gÃ¼ltig. 
Aber bitte keine Klamotten, denn da habe ich einen zweiten Gutschein mit 15%, welcher vom 17.03.-13.04 gilt.

Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von ner toll geführten Tour



*Aber* von dir ka Bilder den Bernd sei Name 2 mal aufgeführt und der wichtigste Name wurde vergessen  

Schaut euch a mal des Gsicht vom Bernd an harter St...gang und er muss pressn.  

Na wie immer schöne Martialische Bilder.


----------



## ragazza (10. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Aber* von dir ka Bilder den Bernd sei Name 2 mal aufgeführt und der wichtigste Name wurde vergessen
> 
> Schaut euch a mal des Gsicht vom Bernd an harter St...gang und er muss pressn.
> 
> Na wie immer schöne Martialische Bilder.



Is scho recht.Mein Make-Up war heut eh etwas verschmiert und mei Kännendeil nicht geputzt. 

@Roland,des Bild von dir auf der langen Treppe ist klasse,aber irgendwie "gesteilt"


----------



## kubikjch (10. Februar 2008)

auf die Froch, wem die Hosn ghört, tät ich sagn

dem Sarotti-Mohr


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Is scho recht.Mein Make-Up war heut eh etwas verschmiert und mei Kännendeil nicht geputzt.
> 
> @Roland,des Bild von dir auf der langen Treppe ist klasse,aber irgendwie "gesteilt"



Wenn die wirklich so steil wäre, wär meine Erwachsenenwindel ganz schö voll gewesen. 

Aber auch so ist die nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## macmount (10. Februar 2008)

@alla übl(en)ichen sunndoochsfoohrä: des is gemain , so schööna bildä , ich woä zwoä aa ned faul (um ochda 15km laafm) und om nochmiddooch 20 kanoolkillomedä mid fraala und kinnä  - obbä nadüürlich ned zä väglaichn - des grendsd scho oo wolfgwäälärai - ich muss unbedingd mol widdä miiid sunsd zäraisds mi voor naid   
bis hoffendlich näxdn sunndoch, dä wolf

bee äss.: @roland und bebbärl: wii schauds am middwoch widdä mid kanoolkondi aus???


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> A  Das mit dem springen klappt ja ganz gut...ham wir heute gesehen... nur das Bike macht net so recht mit  (kein Kommentar bitte).
> 
> Markus



 Träum weiter!!! 
Dem Mops hats beim Einfedern von der Sattelstütze die Dämpferschraube pulverisiert!! 
Ups das war ja ein Kommentar!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Aber* von dir ka Bilder den Bernd sei Name 2 mal aufgeführt und der wichtigste Name wurde vergessen


Stimmt Peter! : "Sackgesicht" fehlt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2008)

sorry roland


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2008)

man is des a supi wetter ,ich glaub ich mach morgen um 12.30 feierabend und fohr dann in die fränkisch , aweng biken, der friedl fährt bestimmt a mit


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> man is des a supi wetter ,ich glaub ich mach morgen um 12.30 feierabend und fohr dann in die fränkisch , aweng biken, der friedl fährt bestimmt a mit



Do konn i leider ned midd. Ich muss nu Wunden lecken von gestern. Mei nächsde foat is höchsdwahrscheinlich a Kanaldua. Middn Sarotti Mohr mitn Roggi Dick und an Wolfgang.


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do konn i leider ned midd. Ich muss nu Wunden lecken von gestern. Mei nächsde foat is höchsdwahrscheinlich a Kanaldua. Middn Sarotti Mohr mitn Roggi Dick und an Wolfgang.



alles klaro
gehe mal im forum ganz runter in die gallerie, und schau ins fred singeltrail freeride, da sind fotos von gardasee aufm trail 222, und schau dir mal die homep. von nr 2066 an, sind mehrere fotos. den 222 er kenn ich noch ned , den rest scho. wer was für ostern, shuttel zum tremalzo, den rest mit bike bis riva , über fobia und rochetta


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> man is des a supi wetter ,ich glaub ich mach morgen um 12.30 feierabend und fohr dann in die fränkisch , aweng biken, der friedl fährt bestimmt a mit



Hi Peter,
ich hät scho Zeit und Lust!
Wann und wo gehts los?

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2008)

gut wolfi, ich treff mich mit an kumpel an der matterhornwand um 14.00 uhr am wanderparkpl. des ist, wenn du von ebs kommst, auf der bundesstr. bleibend durch streitberg richt muggendorf, und gleich nach streitberg, in der rechtskurve, geht links ein weg rauf zum parkplatz. geb mir noch dei mop.nr per pn durch, falls was dazwischen kommt , schreib ich dir ne nachricht.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klaro
> gehe mal im forum ganz runter in die gallerie, und schau ins fred singeltrail freeride, da sind fotos von gardasee aufm trail 222, und schau dir mal die homep. von nr 2066 an, sind mehrere fotos. den 222 er kenn ich noch ned , den rest scho. wer was für ostern, shuttel zum tremalzo, den rest mit bike bis riva , über fobia und rochetta



Hab mir die Bilder angeschaut, S2 mit einigen S3 Stellen. Des ist doch ned schlecht. 
Wichtig ist das des Buberle (Ich) ned abstürzen kann.


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mir die Bilder angeschaut, S2 mit einigen S3 Stellen. Des ist doch ned schlecht.
> Wichtig ist das des Buberle (Ich) ned abstürzen kann.



wie gsagt, den 222 er kenn ich ned, noch ned  aber den rest scho, und da kann mer ned abfliegn, höchstens auf die nase , aber da red mer mal drüber, ich muss mer des mal auf der karten anschaua


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Februar 2008)

@Wolf und Roland
Am Mittwoch komme ich erst spät von der Arbeit heim. Wie schauts bei euch am Donnerstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (11. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Wolf und Roland
> Am Mittwoch komme ich erst spät von der Arbeit heim. Wie schauts bei euch am Donnerstag aus?



Donnerstag geht bei mir ned - da hab ich abends fortbildung - bei mir ginge nur mittwoch


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und zum schluss noch ein  bild von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICh habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, an was mich diese Bild erinnert! 
Jetzt weiß ichs wieder! 
Schaut euch mal ein Kinoplakat von ET an!


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ICh habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, an was mich diese Bild erinnert!
> Jetzt weiß ichs wieder!
> Schaut euch mal ein Kinoplakat von ET an!



Peter telefonieren nach Hause????


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

So komme soeben aus der Fränkischen zurück. Erste Ausfahrt 2008 mit kurzer Hose!! Wollte mir am Brotzeitrail ein Essen verdienen und  es hätte beinahe geklappt. Bin in der letzten Spitzkehre ins Geländer! Habe dann das Baumeck und die letzte Spitzkehre zweimal zusammen geklärt. Wollte es dann nochmal von oben probieren und dann hats mich beim Baum gelegt, aber nichts passiert. Das Problem ist mit dem Durchfahren, das einem unten doch ziemlich die Puste und damit die Konzentration ausgeht(zumindest mir).
Aber: I'll be back  (aber mit Sicherung am Baum! )
Ach ja drei Tunten in langen Leggins habe ich auch getroffen.  Der eine hat wie der Peter, der zweite wie der Friedel und der dritte wie der Wolfi ausgesehen.  Sachen gibts!!


----------



## kubikjch (12. Februar 2008)

Subba Berndi,

wenn ich so a lange Hosn hät wie du, tät i a lieba kurz fohrn


----------



## macmount (12. Februar 2008)

@roland & bebbärl: wii schauds edsäd aus mid morng kanoolsörfm  wann kummsdn haam bänndi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch bursche, das dich ned komplett zerstört hast. wäre auch gerna den trail gefahren, hatte aber ka protektoren dabei, und musst kontie tour machen , waren aber nur 27km und 700hm, im guten tempo, das sogar der friedel aweng hinterher fuhr den block an der muschelq. hat auf anhieb geklappt, auch beim wolfi, der hats aber mit forteradversetzen gemacht , beim friedel war nix zu machen.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland & bebbärl: wii schauds edsäd aus mid morng kanoolsörfm  wann kummsdn haam bänndi


Also bei mir wirds morgn definidiv nix saggrazemend!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> glückwunsch bursche, das dich ned komplett zerstört hast. wäre auch gerna den trail gefahren, hatte aber ka protektoren dabei, und musst kontie tour machen , waren aber nur 27km und 700hm, im guten tempo, das sogar der friedel aweng hinterher fuhr den block an der muschelq. hat auf anhieb geklappt, auch beim wolfi, der hats aber mit forteradversetzen gemacht , beim friedel war nix zu machen.


Dann worn die drei Dundn ja doch du und die anner zwa! 

Also ohne Protektoren häts wahrscheinlich scho weh do!So hobbi blos zwa Krazer am Orsch!  Obber Schwamm drüber.  Des Ding is fällich! 
Des mus obber beim erschdn mol glabbn, wal wennsd den Hobel nuamol naufschlebbsd hosd beim zweidn mol ka Luft mehr in die Arm und die brauchsd bei der Baumspitzkehrn.

Ps: Hosd scho nach Hause delefoniert ET?


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

musst wohl dei wunden pflegen ich hoff dei frau hat sich dein fahrstil ned angschaut, sonst lässt sie dich nemmer zum biken


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Subba Berndi,
> 
> wenn ich so a lange Hosn hät wie du, tät i a lieba kurz fohrn


Ruhe Käptn Ahab!! Schau dasd auf dei  Walfang Ruderbot gehst und in See stichsd!


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann worn die drei Dundn ja doch du und die anner zwa!
> 
> Also ohne Protektoren häts wahrscheinlich scho weh do!So hobbi blos zwa Krazer am Orsch!  Obber Schwamm drüber.  Des Ding is fällich!
> Des mus obber beim erschdn mol glabbn, wal wennsd den Hobel nuamol naufschlebbsd hosd beim zweidn mol ka Luft mehr in die Arm und die brauchsd bei der Baumspitzkehrn.
> ...



kauf dir halt auch so ne protektoren unterbüchse wie der roland, dann hast ka kratzer mehr


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

welchen wochend tag hastn zeit (familie), nur wegen planung, hast ja noch die klumpental tour offen, ist ähnlich wie die vom letzten sonntag, bloss ned , noch ned so lang und hoch, aber des kann mer ja ändern fit bist ja eigendlich wieder, mir ist es egal, ich fohr freitag, samstag und sonntag


----------



## kubikjch (12. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ruhe Käptn Ahab!! Schau dasd auf dei  Walfang Ruderbot gehst und in See stichsd!



wer i machn, aber paß auf dast mer net in die quer kummst rocky dick


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> welchen wochend tag hastn zeit (familie), nur wegen planung, hast ja noch die klumpental tour offen, ist ähnlich wie die vom letzten sonntag, bloss ned , noch ned so lang und hoch, aber des kann mer ja ändern fit bist ja eigendlich wieder, mir ist es egal, ich fohr freitag, samstag und sonntag


Eigentlich ist noch das ganze Wochenende ungeplant. Klumpental? Ist das die Tour bei der Teufelshöhle? Nach Pottenstein sitzt man halt schon 1 1/2 Stunden im Auto (Hin und zurück).Geht mir mit den ganzen Wochenende Ausflugspennern (vmax 50-60 km/h) immer ziemlich auf den Sack. Nicht ganz so weit weg wäre mir lieber. Schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an. Freitag könnte ich evtl auch.  
Wann willsdn do los?


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wer i machn, aber paß auf dast mer net in die quer kummst rocky dick


Willsd mi wohl mid deiner Grüggn harpuniern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

stell die ned so an, am freitag fohr ich um ca 13.30 in der fränkischn los, aber welcha tour was ich noch ned


----------



## kubikjch (12. Februar 2008)

NAA, aber aufn Kopf haua


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

mir könna ja a wieder mal in leutenbach starten, und do aweng fohrn, mir eigendlich wurst


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2008)

Ich werd morgen nachmittag a Leutenbach Runde drehen und am Donnerstag mit Bernd am Kanal fahrn. Freitag weiss ich noch nicht. Bei entsprechendem Wetter auf jeden Fall Samstag und Sonntag. Wegen Touren und wer mitfährt können wir ja noch ausmachen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir könna ja a wieder mal in leutenbach starten, und do aweng fohrn, mir eigendlich wurst



Wie schauts mit der Lindelbachtour aus ? Hot kana mol widda Lust drauf. Wär halt a klana Konditour. 900HM (mit Downhill nach Hetzles) 35KM.


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

nix da, am freitag musst herholten, da werd gfohrn


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit der Lindelbachtour aus ? Hot kana mol widda Lust drauf. Wär halt a klana Konditour. 900HM (mit Downhill nach Hetzles) 35KM.



bin ich die a scho gfohrn,


----------



## macmount (12. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen nachmittag a Leutenbach Runde drehen und am Donnerstag mit Bernd am Kanal fahrn. Freitag weiss ich noch nicht. Bei entsprechendem Wetter auf jeden Fall Samstag und Sonntag. Wegen Touren und wer mitfährt können wir ja noch ausmachen.



morng kanool geed nix oddä wos? - drausd di oone dain bebbärl ned??
donnärschdooch konni laidä ned - donn wärri morng hald allaah foän müssn


----------



## macmount (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> welchen wochend tag hastn zeit (familie), nur wegen planung, hast ja noch die klumpental tour offen, ist ähnlich wie die vom letzten sonntag, bloss ned , noch ned so lang und hoch, aber des kann mer ja ändern fit bist ja eigendlich wieder, mir ist es egal, ich fohr freitag, samstag und sonntag



maansd du villaichd klumpertal peter  do iss aigendlich gands schöö - wo mä do foän ko waasi allädings ned woä bloos wandän mid mainä fraa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wer i machn, aber paß auf dast mer net in die quer kummst rocky dick



"Nennt mich Ismael.Vor Jahren-wer weiß wie lange es her ist,-da war eines Tages mein Beutel leer,und da mich an Land nichts mehr hielt,beschloss ich zur See zu gehen und mir den nassen Teil unserer Erde zu besehen."

Herman Melville,Mobby Dick


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin ich die a scho gfohrn,



ja scho öfters obba ohne Hetzles Downhill.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix da, am freitag musst herholten, da werd gfohrn



Foan mir die Lindelberg -oder bachtour am Freitag. Host ka Lusd? Vielleicht middn Roggi Digg.
Obba wenn ned is a ned so schlimm do ich ja nu samsdoch und Sundoch hob.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> "Nennt mich Ismael.Vor Jahren-wer weiß wie lange es her ist,-da war eines Tages mein Beutel leer,und da mich an Land nichts mehr hielt,beschloss ich zur See zu gehen und mir den nassen Teil unserer Erde zu besehen."
> 
> Herman Melville,Mobby Dick



Wos is dei Beutel is leer


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Foan mir die Lindelberg -oder bachtour am Freitag. Host ka Lusd? Vielleicht middn Roggi Digg.
> Obba wenn ned is a ned so schlimm do ich ja nu samsdoch und Sundoch hob.



könn mer machen, red mer donnerstag nochmal drüber


----------



## ragazza (12. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos is dei Beutel is leer



A bissel Lidderadur,für eich Bikefetischisten und Kunstbanausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (12. Februar 2008)

hey - red kaanä mehr mid miä


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2008)

Salve miteinand´

ich werd das nächste mal am Sonntag nachmittag mit nen Arbeitskollegen ne Tour machen. Der will auch beim Marathon mitfahren. Der ist z.Z. genauso schlecht drauf wie ich. Hab am Freitag Geburtstag und do muss ich noch weng wos richten, deshalb klappts nimmer unter der Woche. Und Samstag ist eh fürn Arsch dann, obwohl, do könnt ich mein Rausch ausfahrn...........
Wird sich am Sonntag zeigen wie mein aktueller Kondistand ist, bin mal gespannt. Wollen Oswaldhöhle, Brotzeittrail, Adlerstein und so fahren.........


----------



## Axalp (12. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wollen Oswaldhöhle, Brotzeittrail, Adlerstein und so fahren.........



Von der Oswaldhöhle zum Brotzeittrail ist's aber ganz schee weit. Übernimm Dich net gleich  

Von mir aus müssn mer auch net unbedingt bis hinter nach Pottenstein gondeln, aber ich schließ mich der Mehrheit an. Das Ransom fährt noch, aber vielleicht nehm ich am WE auch schon was neues mit


----------



## Schoschi (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von der Oswaldhöhle zum Brotzeittrail ist's aber ganz schee weit. Übernimm Dich net gleich



????? Der ist doch genau darunter.......oder net........der geht doch von der Oswaldhöhle nach Muggendorf. Felsensteig genannt bei den Rotsockenträgern.......oder bin ich jetzt total blem blem........bin grad auf Nachtschicht........also nur bedingt zurechnungsfähig............


----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ????? Der ist doch genau darunter.......oder net........der geht doch von der Oswaldhöhle nach Muggendorf. Felsensteig genannt bei den Rotsockenträgern



Genau so ist es! Ich dachte man würde die Ironie in meinem Beitrag erkennen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> aber vielleicht nehm ich am WE auch schon was neues mit



*Was !!!!*


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hey - red kaanä mehr mid miä



beschwer dich nicht immer !! 
Wir müssen am Wochenende ja auch ohne dich fahren, obwohl wir dir das schon tausendmal gesagt haben.


----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> beschwer dich nicht immer !!
> Wir müssen am Wochenende ja auch ohne dich fahren, obwohl wir dir das schon tausendmal gesagt haben.



villaichd foohri ja mol miid schadsi um mich widdä mid oich zä värsööna


----------



## ragazza (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von der Oswaldhöhle zum Brotzeittrail ist's aber ganz schee weit. Übernimm Dich net gleich
> 
> Von mir aus müssn mer auch net unbedingt bis hinter nach Pottenstein gondeln, aber ich schließ mich der Mehrheit an. Das Ransom fährt noch, aber vielleicht nehm ich am WE auch schon was neues mit



Jetzt hast Du uns aber neugiereig gemacht,ist was Neues geboren? Ein Mädchen oder ein Junge?Was wiegts denn? Federweg?Gabel?


----------



## kubikjch (13. Februar 2008)

Ja eben Markus,

wie heißt denn das Kleine. 
 Ist es von dieser Französin und hört auf den Namen Spicy??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (13. Februar 2008)

Ein Spicegirl ?


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2008)

@roland u bernd
ich komm freitag um 13.30 zu dir roland, könna ja in deiner gegend aweng rumtollen, zum wasserfall,möcht ich eh wieder amol, und zu mein helmschretter kanten anu


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u bernd
> ich komm freitag um 13.30 zu dir roland, könna ja in deiner gegend aweng rumtollen, zum wasserfall,möcht ich eh wieder amol, und zu mein helmschretter kanten anu



Den Wasserfall bin ich heut auch runtergefahren (bis auf kurzes Steilstück da nass und gefroren). Auch Moritztreppe und Kreuzwegtreppe mit unterstem Stück (haben wir bisher immer abgekürzt) geht aber mit versetzen. Danach noch Uhuhorsttrail 
War super Wetter, auf einer Hangseite Sonne pur auf der anderen weiß gefroren. 
An der Schlossruine war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja eben Markus,
> 
> wie heißt denn das Kleine.
> Ist es von dieser Französin und hört auf den Namen Spicy??



Ich denk ehr Zesty heisst das Kind.


----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk ehr Zesty heisst das Kind.



Jawohl! So ist es. Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Lapierre Zesty 514 





Es ist 20'' groß und wiegt 12.7 kg.

Ich musste mich entscheiden zwischen dem 514 und einem Cube Stereo. Bin beide mal probegefahren. Der Hinterbau des Cube (wo Cube draufsteht ist Fusion drin) ist schon genial, aber letztendlich hat halt doch das Gewicht (-1 kg) und vor allem die Verarbeitung des Rahmens den Ausschlag für das Zesty gegeben.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die High-Roller warten. Dann kann's losgehen.


----------



## macmount (13. Februar 2008)

so, holswee und schnubbfm desweeng hoid ka kanool , sondern 50 min GA? auf ca 20 johr aldn standfoorrod oone irgendwelche oonzaich. des ziiiiichd si:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

@alle schlaumaier: wie kommds dass ich nooch 50 min aufm pseudoergomedä mehr gschaffd bin als nooch zwaa schdundn kanoolsörffm  

@markus: schaud schöö aus dai nois raadl    - obbä wos machd mä mid demm?? 
maradonn, duuä, oddä rennfoän??

schdäi in bewechung, dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawohl! So ist es. Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Lapierre Zesty 514
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich süß,diese kleine Französin  
Bemerke ich etwa eine leichte Tendenz zu Federwegen unter 160mm
Damit kannste am 18.Mai aufm Marathon aber ordentlich gasen...


----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wirklich süß,diese kleine Französin
> Bemerke ich etwa eine leichte Tendenz zu Federwegen unter 160mm
> Damit kannste am 18.Mai aufm Marathon aber ordentlich gasen...



Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Ransom bekommt ja nächstes Jahr irgendwas zwischen 160 und 180 mm eingebaut.  

Aber Ihr habt richtig erkannt. Das Zesty wird mein Marathon-Fully und All-Mountain-Touren-Bike (wenn mal eine Tour ohne Treppen gefahren wird )


----------



## ragazza (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Ransom bekommt ja nächstes Jahr irgendwas zwischen 160 und 180 mm eingebaut.
> 
> Aber Ihr habt richtig erkannt. Das Zesty wird mein Marathon-Fully und All-Mountain-Touren-Bike (wenn mal eine Tour ohne Treppen gefahren wird )



Ooch,da kannst auch Treppen mit runterfahren,bin ich mir sicher,hat ja immernoch 140mm,das reicht für das meiste Geläuf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (13. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawohl! So ist es. Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Lapierre Zesty 514
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch von meiner Seite.
Welche Farbe? Die aufm Bild?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Ransom bekommt ja nächstes Jahr irgendwas zwischen 160 und 180 mm eingebaut.
> 
> Aber Ihr habt richtig erkannt. Das Zesty wird mein Marathon-Fully und All-Mountain-Touren-Bike (wenn mal eine Tour ohne Treppen gefahren wird )



da können wir ja mal eine All Mountain Tour machen. Dann Kann ich mein Scott mal wieder in den Wald führen und nicht immer am Kanal:
Sehr schönes Rad sieht im Stand schon schnell aus.


----------



## Axalp (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch von meiner Seite.
> Welche Farbe? Die aufm Bild?



Vielen Dank. Farbe ist dieselbe wie auf dem Bild. Ich mach Bilder sobald es bei mir im Keller steht! 



RolandMC schrieb:


> da können wir ja mal eine All Mountain Tour machen. Dann Kann ich mein Scott mal wieder in den Wald führen und nicht immer am Kanal:
> Sehr schönes Rad sieht im Stand schon schnell aus.



Also das Bike ist es schon. Nur der Fahrer muss es noch werden...


----------



## Schoschi (14. Februar 2008)

Wow, schickes Radl...........Horst Link 4 Gelenker   einwandfrei, da brauchst kann andern HInterbau......................hmm, ich hätt auch mal wieder Lust auf was Neues....... .................aber ich kauf mir die nächsten Jahre nix mehr ............bin für jeden Einsatzzweck gerüstet
Bin z.Z. an der Zweitautofrage klären..........hab da schon wieder Vorstellungen fürn Sommer.........so was ohne Dach...........aber wahrscheinlich wirds eh nix........weil ich dazu keine Eier hab(lt. mein Kumpel)...........

Apropos Sommer. Wird Zeit dass der kommt, bei der Kält die des Wochenende kommen soll machts auch kann Spaß........wo wir wieder bei der Frage mit den Eiern sind.............


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Ransom bekommt ja nächstes Jahr irgendwas zwischen 160 und 180 mm eingebaut.
> 
> Aber Ihr habt richtig erkannt. Das Zesty wird mein Marathon-Fully und All-Mountain-Touren-Bike (wenn mal eine Tour ohne Treppen gefahren wird )


Schaut gut aus die Kiste! 
Obber a Marathon Bike ohne Flaschenhalter?  Odder überseh ich do wos?


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

war heut beim Doctore zur Röntgenkontrolle.
Sieht soweit ganz gut aus und ich darf jetzt mit halbem Körpergewicht belasten(is ja ne ganze Menge ) und hab die offizielle Bestätigung, das mir Radfahren gut tun würde(leider nur auf der Ebene) deshalb darf mir jetzt mein alter Kumpel Roland  seine Rolle auf meim Dachboden installieren damit ich mei Freak wieder ausfahren kann 

In 3 Wochen nächste Kontrolle und dann evtl. Vollbelastung.
Gott sei Dank  

Salut
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> war heut beim Doctore zur Röntgenkontrolle.
> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus und ich darf jetzt mit halbem Körpergewicht belasten(is ja ne ganze Menge ) und hab die offizielle Bestätigung, das mir Radfahren gut tun würde(leider nur auf der Ebene) deshalb darf mir jetzt mein alter Kumpel Roland  seine Rolle auf meim Dachboden installieren damit ich mei Freak wieder ausfahren kann
> ...



  Dann weiterhin gute Besserung, gute Fahrt auf dem Dachboden und fahr an keine Wand


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

@markus, guter kauf, ist wohl fürn alpen x gedacht 
@jochen, ab jetzt gehts noch mehr bergauf 
@bernd, fährst moin mit?? in rolandshausen


----------



## Schoschi (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen nächste Kontrolle und dann evtl. Vollbelastung.
> Gott sei Dank
> 
> Salut
> Jochen



Ja einwandfrei, bis dahin hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit dann können wir mit dem AlpenX Training beginnen. Bin z.Z. ungefähr auf deinen Trainingsstand.......


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

schosch, in dein alter, braucht mann nur die halbe zeit um doppelt so fit wie in meinen alter zu werden


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus, guter kauf, ist wohl fürn alpen x gedacht
> @jochen, ab jetzt gehts noch mehr bergauf
> @bernd, fährst moin mit?? in rolandshausen


@Peter: Jo bin morgn dabei!!!
@ Markus:Nix fürn Alpencross!! Alles unter 14 Kilo ist verboten!! 

@Schoschi: Wenn di etz alle mid ihre leichdn Hobel fohr, dann fohrn mir mid unsere Panzer hald allans odder?


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

ich glaub, ich bestell mei sx ab, und kauf mir a carbon ht


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

@bernd, morgen schlossbergkanten(du)


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja einwandfrei, bis dahin hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit dann können wir mit dem AlpenX Training beginnen. Bin z.Z. ungefähr auf deinen Trainingsstand.......



Willst mich jetzt beleidigen oder aufbauen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Peter: Jo bin morgn dabei!!!
> @ Markus:Nix fürn Alpencross!! Alles unter 14 Kilo ist verboten!!
> 
> @Schoschi: Wenn di etz alle mid ihre leichdn Hobel fohr, dann fohrn mir mid unsere Panzer hald allans odder?



Des stimmt das Ihr dann alanz foat. Und vor allem immer hinter uns. Denn wenn der Markus sei Zesty nimmt wos nemm dann wohl ich ???


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich bestell mei sx ab, und kauf mir a carbon ht



Des is eh a Fehlkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus und ich darf jetzt mit halbem Körpergewicht belasten
> Salut
> Jochen



Wos in der kurzen Zeit schon wieder mit 100 KG belasten, Respekt vor deinem Knochenwuchs.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus, guter kauf, ist wohl fürn alpen x gedacht
> @jochen, ab jetzt gehts noch mehr bergauf
> @bernd, fährst moin mit?? in rolandshausen



Do sollten wir ein Kissen mitnehmen und an die Stelle legen an der man mit dem 
Kopf aufkommt.
Hob vorhin mitn Bernd gschbrochn wir wern erst a Leitplankn hinbaua. Und den Anfartswech begradigen (Wurzel).


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos in der kurzen Zeit schon wieder mit 100 KG belasten, Respekt vor deinem Knochenwuchs.



Ach schau, der Arbeiter des Monats is a scho widder am PC 
Ja, ja mei Knochenbau der kann scho was.
Aber weiter geb ich jetzt kann Komentar ab, gell alter Kumpel


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> war heut beim Doctore zur Röntgenkontrolle.
> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus und ich darf jetzt mit halbem Körpergewicht belasten(is ja ne ganze Menge ) und hab die offizielle Bestätigung, das mir Radfahren gut tun würde(leider nur auf der Ebene) deshalb darf mir jetzt mein alter Kumpel Roland  seine Rolle auf meim Dachboden installieren damit ich mei Freak wieder ausfahren kann
> ...



ich könnt dir auch an uralt ergometer ohne anzeige leihen - dann wüsst ich wenigstens wo ich das ding lagern soll - muss ja meine hütte leerkriegen


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt das Ihr dann alanz foat. Und vor allem immer hinter uns. Denn wenn der Markus sei Zesty nimmt wos nemm dann wohl ich ???



tja woos denn - ich schäds du musd diä füäm albmgross a nois rood kaafm


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

Roland MC schrieb:


> Do sollten wir ein Kissen mitnehmen und an die Stelle legen an der man mit dem
> Kopf aufkommt.
> Hob vorhin mitn Bernd geschbrochen wir werden erst a Leitplanken einbau. Und den Anfahrtsweg begradigen (Wurzel).



vergiss es , a weg wird so gfohrn wie er ist, dann kann Mann ja alles gleich Asphaltiren,
ich habs ja scho hinter mir


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich könnt dir auch an uralt ergometer ohne anzeige leihen - dann wüsst ich wenigstens wo ich das ding lagern soll - muss ja meine hütte leerkriegen



*Lesd a mol bidde den Satz ich häd ned dengt das der halbwegs Hochdeudsch schreim ko. *

Bitte weiter so. Ich habe kein einziges mal ein Wort doppelt lesen müssen um zu erraten wie es heist. 

Weiter so Wolfgang


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> vergiss es , a weg wird so gfohrn wie er ist, dann kann Mann ja alles gleich Asphaltiren,
> ich habs ja scho hinter mir



also ich wüßt scho welchen Weg ich asphaltieren tät


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> vergiss es , a weg wird so gfohrn wie er ist, dann kann Mann ja alles gleich Asphaltiren,
> ich habs ja scho hinter mir


Wenn wir wüssten das es dich wieder genauso hinlegt würds auch passen dann können wir über dich drüberrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (14. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des glabbst, wenn dann richtich, weil sonst könnt ma uns gleich a Röckla zum Radeln anziehen.........


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> also ich wüßt scho welchen Weg ich asphaltieren tät



Den Jochen Kubik Gedächtnisweg ?


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich könnt dir auch an uralt ergometer ohne anzeige leihen - dann wüsst ich wenigstens wo ich das ding lagern soll - muss ja meine hütte leerkriegen



na, danke, ich spür lieber mal wieder mei Freak


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des glabbst, wenn dann richtich, weil sonst könnt ma uns gleich a Röckla zum Radeln anziehen.........



So wenig wie du im Moment fährst glaube ich sowieso das du zuhause mit Röckchen rumläufst.


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Den Jochen Kubik Gedächtnisweg ?


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des glabbst, wenn dann richtich, weil sonst könnt ma uns gleich a Röckla zum Radeln anziehen.........



aber net zu kurz des röckla, weil sonst glotzen unten die eier raus.

halt na, dei kumpel hat ja gsacht, du hast ka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


>



Siehst, ich bin doch ned so dumm wie der Bernd ausschaut.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> tja woos denn - ich schäds du musd diä füäm albmgross a nois rood kaafm



ich hob ka Dsaid


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn wir wüssten das es dich wieder genauso hinlegt würds auch passen dann können wir über dich drüberrollen.



wer lästert, der bekommt den nächsten treff, war scho immer so, warts ab bis morgen


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Siehst, ich bin doch ned so dumm wie der Bernd ausschaut.



wost recht hast, hast recht


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer lästert, der bekommt den nächsten treff, war scho immer so, warts ab bis morgen



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. ich hoff ich bin eine.


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich bestell mei sx ab, und kauf mir a carbon ht



du schbinnsd wool, donn kummd ja goä kaanä berchauf hindärher, kaaf där liebär a Demo


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Lesd a mol bidde den Satz ich häd ned dengt das der halbwegs Hochdeudsch schreim ko. *
> 
> Bitte weiter so. Ich habe kein einziges mal ein Wort doppelt lesen müssen um zu erraten wie es heist.
> 
> Weiter so Wolfgang



ich soochs ja immä wer leesn koo is glooär im voordail


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd, morgen schlossbergkanten(du)


Und du widder an Köpfer??


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt das Ihr dann alanz foat. Und vor allem immer hinter uns. Denn wenn der Markus sei Zesty nimmt wos nemm dann wohl ich ???


Hoffentlich dein Hut!!


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du schbinnsd wool, donn kummd ja goä kaanä berchauf hindärher, kaaf där liebär a Demo



na na wolf, so a leichtbauschüssel kommt mer ned ham, die kisten soll ja awos aushalten, und wenn ich bergauf mal der letzte bin, hab ich wenigstens a ausred. aber wenn ich drann denk, den markus sei neue kistn 12.8kg, und mei neue kisten 16,5kg  aber wurscht, muss ich halt aweng mehr trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

@ Wolf: Ey Bombenlecher!!  Bisd etz am Wochenend widder amol dabei?  Wenn ja wann? Wal ich konn a blos amol


----------



## Axalp (14. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> war heut beim Doctore zur Röntgenkontrolle.
> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus und ich darf jetzt mit halbem Körpergewicht belasten(is ja ne ganze Menge ) und hab die offizielle Bestätigung, das mir Radfahren gut tun würde(leider nur auf der Ebene) deshalb darf mir jetzt mein alter Kumpel Roland  seine Rolle auf meim Dachboden installieren damit ich mei Freak wieder ausfahren kann
> ...



   Freut mich sehr für Dich, dass es so schnell aufwärts geht.

Aber jetzt will ich noch mal eins wissen:

*HABT IHR ALLE NIX ZU TUN???*    
Alle hocken Sie vor dem Rechner und warten bis die Beine von allein dick werden...

Ich werd' natürlich mit dem *Ransom* über die Alpen fahren. Es war ja immer die Rede vom Freeride/Enduro-AX. Wenn wir alle unsere AM-Schl***** nehmen hält man uns ja glatt für CC-ler. Dann bekommen wir eine auf's Maul ohne die Einheimischen blöd anzumachen  

[edit]An alle CC-ler: Das ist ironisch gemeint!


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolf: Ey Bombenlecher!!  Bisd etz am Wochenend widder amol dabei?  Wenn ja wann? Wal ich konn a blos amol



wann willst den am wochend fohrn


----------



## ragazza (14. Februar 2008)

Ein Fahrrad sollte immer gut ausgewogen sein und ein guter Kompromiss für alle Landschaftsbereiche.Am besten gelingt das mit dem Gewicht eines Freeriders und dem Federweg einer CC-Fräse.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad sollte immer gut ausgewogen sein und ein guter Kompromiss für alle Landschaftsbereiche.Am besten gelingt das mit dem Gewicht eines Freeriders und dem Federweg einer CC-Fräse.


Hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr für Dich, dass es so schnell aufwärts geht.
> 
> Aber jetzt will ich noch mal eins wissen:
> 
> ...


So soll es sein sprach der Herr!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann willst den am wochend fohrn


Mach mer hald morgn fix odder!?


----------



## Axalp (14. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hä?



Er meint: 15 kg mit 2*60mm Federweg!


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> HABT IHR ALLE NIX ZU TUN???[/B]
> Alle hocken Sie vor dem Rechner und warten bis die Beine von allein dick werden...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Er meint: 15 kg mit 2*60mm Federweg!


Der spinnt der Ragazza!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad sollte immer gut ausgewogen sein und ein guter Kompromiss für alle Landschaftsbereiche.Am besten gelingt das mit dem Gewicht eines Freeriders und dem Federweg einer CC-Fräse.



Des stimmt dei Kanonendail werd so 14 KG hom und des bei 60 mm Federwech. 
Des Problem is aber wenn ich neben dia mid an 5KG Bike wäre, häd i a ka Chance gecha dia.  
Warum sinn die alle blos so schnell des versteh wer moch.
Werd jetz mal versuchen mich in die Gruppe der bis 6 jährigen einzuschreiben, vielleicht ist da einer langsamer.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2008)

geh etz in mei Bettla ich woa leider mit Jochen und Fam. Pizza essen. do is die Stund auf der Rolle schon widda nogfressn.


----------



## ragazza (14. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt dei Kanonendail werd so 14 KG hom und des bei 60 mm Federwech.
> Des Problem is aber wenn ich neben dia mid an 5KG Bike wäre, häd i a ka Chance gecha dia.
> Warum sinn die alle blos so schnell des versteh wer moch.
> Werd jetz mal versuchen mich in die Gruppe der bis 6 jährigen einzuschreiben, vielleicht ist da einer langsamer.



Es Kännändeil hat fertig mit Pedale genau 14,95 kg.Habs mal digital gewogen.
Wenn ich in WUG mit den CC-Fahrern unterwegs bin,denk ich mir auch immer"warum sind die alle so schnell bergauf".Ein erfahrener Triathlet sagte da neulich zu mir:ganz einfach,musst halt länger in einem hohen Puls fahren,das ist alles.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolf: Ey Bombenlecher!!  Bisd etz am Wochenend widder amol dabei?  Wenn ja wann? Wal ich konn a blos amol



Du solltest Ihn nicht so direkt fragen ! Das verschreckt Ihn denn seitdem hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet. 
Das nächste mal am Montag mit den Worten:*Ich hob des Wochenend ka Dsaid kabbt*


----------



## Schoschi (15. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber wurscht, muss ich halt aweng mehr trainieren.



Genau, trainier endlich mal weng, bist eh soa faule Sau. Des is ja nimmer auszuhalten mit dir, ständig muss ma auf dir warten..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Genau, trainier endlich mal weng, bist eh soa faule Sau. Des is ja nimmer auszuhalten mit dir, ständig muss ma auf dir warten..........


Also Schoschi, so falsch is des gorned. Wall für des, wos der Vogel in der Wochn aufn Rod hoggd isser echd a lahme Grüggn!  Der müsserd hald a amol 3 Wochn nix machn und am Doch vor der Dur amol gscheid aufn Buz haua. Dann däd mer sei richdigä Leisdungsfähigkeid segn!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du solltest Ihn nicht so direkt fragen ! Das verschreckt Ihn denn seitdem hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet.
> Das nächste mal am Montag mit den Worten:*Ich hob des Wochenend ka Dsaid kabbt*


Ich glab du hosd rechd!  Der rührd si des Wochenend nimmer!!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also Schoschi, so falsch is des gorned. Wall für des, wos der Vogel in der Wochn aufn Rod hoggd isser echd a lahme Grüggn!  Der müsserd hald a amol 3 Wochn nix machn und am Doch vor der Dur amol gscheid aufn Buz haua. Dann däd mer sei richdigä Leisdungsfähigkeid segn!



Stimmt, der solld einfach amol aans mehra trinken, sich quasi iotonisch so richtich aufladen, der kummt ma scho immer weng unterhopft vor........


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

oh ihr hirschen
und schoschi, bevor ichs vergess, alles gut zum geburtstag


----------



## kubikjch (15. Februar 2008)

Servus Schosch,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir.
   
 Feier schö!!


----------



## kubikjch (15. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> geh etz in mei Bettla ich woa leider mit Jochen und Fam. Pizza essen. do is die Stund auf der Rolle schon widda nogfressn.



was has´dn do leider


----------



## schu2000 (15. Februar 2008)

Ui a Geburtstagskindl!!! Ich wünsch auch alles Gute junger Jedi!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> was has´dn do leider



Des leider woa ned auf dich sondern auf die Pizza bezogen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2008)

Morgen 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz in Tüchersfeld fahren der Peter und ich ein Türchen. So um die 25 KM oder wie wir drauf sind.


----------



## Schoschi (15. Februar 2008)

Dankschee...........ich werds dem Peter jetztmal vormachen in Sachen Training...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

heut wieder 2 projekt beendet
1, schlossbergkant
2. wasserfall komplett


----------



## macmount (15. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du solltest Ihn nicht so direkt fragen ! Das verschreckt Ihn denn seitdem hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet.
> Das nächste mal am Montag mit den Worten:*Ich hob des Wochenend ka Dsaid kabbt*



du or...h dädi am libbsdn soong   - bin gesdänn öschd um zwölfa haamkumma - wos issn mid oich schlabbschwänz ich hob gedochd ihr geed kanoolsörfm??? 

@bebbärl: bin gsundhaidlich a weng oogschloong (di gribbm)  - wenni bis sunndooch widdä grääbln koo foäri miid  - könnd obbä aa sai dässi ka dsaid hob  

bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (15. Februar 2008)

vo miä aa alles guude zäm geburdsdooch schoschi - los dä wos gschaids schenggn    
dä wolf


----------



## schu2000 (15. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz in Tüchersfeld fahren der Peter und ich ein Türchen. So um die 25 KM oder wie wir drauf sind.



Is des scho fix und fäddich ausgemacht?? Ich tät mich dann mo wieddä däzugselln und miidfoähn  wo isn dieser Parkplatz??


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Is des scho fix und fäddich ausgemacht?? Ich tät mich dann mo wieddä däzugselln und miidfoähn  wo isn dieser Parkplatz??



ja, wird a normal runde, ohne grosse schlüsst.
auf der bundesstr. bleibend, von ebs komend ,bis in den ort tüchersfeld, da geht links eine strasse weg (die einzige im ort), diese folgen, bis ortsausgang, da nach links auf wanderparkpl, ist gleich neben feuerwehrhaus


----------



## schu2000 (15. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, wird a normal runde, ohne grosse schlüsst.
> auf der bundesstr. bleibend, von ebs komend ,bis in den ort tüchersfeld, da geht links eine strasse weg (die einzige im ort), diese folgen, bis ortsausgang, da nach links auf wanderparkpl, ist gleich neben feuerwehrhaus



Ok Danke für die Info, find ich bestimmt!!
Normale Runde ohne große Schlüsselstellen?? Ist aber deswegen kein Grund das Fully daheim zu lassen und lieber mitm Hardtail zu kommen oder??


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

nee, lieber full, viel wurzeln bergauf und ab


----------



## ragazza (15. Februar 2008)

Lieber Schoschi,alles Gute zum Geburtstag,schad ,daß wir uns des letzte mal nicht gesehen haben. 
@all, bin dann mal paar Stunden weg,man hat mich dieses WE zum Skifahren gezwungen.Bis Montag,Ciao


----------



## kubikjch (15. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Lieber Schoschi,alles Gute zum Geburtstag,schad ,daß wir uns des letzte mal nicht gesehen haben.
> @all, bin dann mal paar Stunden weg,man hat mich dieses WE zum Skifahren gezwungen.Bis Montag,Ciao



Armer Robert, tutst mir fast a weng leid 
Hals und Beinbruch(lieber net)

Ciao Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du or...h dädi am libbsdn soong   - bin gesdänn öschd um zwölfa haamkumma - wos issn mid oich schlabbschwänz ich hob gedochd ihr geed kanoolsörfm???
> 
> @bebbärl: bin gsundhaidlich a weng oogschloong (di gribbm)  - wenni bis sunndooch widdä grääbln koo foäri miid  - könnd obbä aa sai dässi ka dsaid hob
> 
> bis denn, dä wolf



Wenn ich nein Spiegel schau hob ich a a Gribbn. Und wos füa ana könnada gern 10 Kg obgebn damits dia bessa geht.


----------



## Axalp (15. Februar 2008)

Servus Schorsch! Aller Gute zum Geburtstag. Vor allem Glück und Gesundheit. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## Axalp (15. Februar 2008)

Morgen 10.30 ist mir leider zu früh. Muss noch des ein oder andere in der Stadt z u erledigen.

Ich würde wieder so gegen 13 Uhr loseiern. Wer auch erst dann Zeit hat soll sich melden. Treffpunkt kann man ja dann ausmachen.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen 10.30 ist mir leider zu früh. Muss noch des ein oder andere in der Stadt z u erledigen.
> 
> Ich würde wieder so gegen 13 Uhr loseiern. Wer auch erst dann Zeit hat soll sich melden. Treffpunkt kann man ja dann ausmachen.
> 
> ...



mach fei a boa Bilder wennsd mid dein neua Hobel fäast.


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

und sonntag um 10.00uhr matterhornwand,aufm programm steht, laut bernd, riesenburg-jochen gedächtnistrail-rabeneck-standarttrail mit musch. und spitzkehren, zum auto


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

@all: Peter, Roland und ich haben noch eine Breyerfährdwiddernachchina Tour für Sonntag geplant. Treffpunkt 10:00 in Muggendorf am "Brotzeittrail" Parkplatz.
Dann hoch nach Engelhardsberg, Riesenburg, Köttweinsdorf, Burg Rabeneck, Engelhardsberg, Hangkantentrail, Brotzeittrail und dann je nach Lust, Laune zum Auto oder weiter.Wenns die Zeit zulässt komma ja nu wos einbaua.
@ Wolf: Schau das midgehst.
@ Schoschi:    

@ Peter: Sauber gfohrn heud!! 
@ Roland: Spitzkehr am Wasserfall blitzsauber! 
@ Bernd: Den Mops am Schlossberg aufgfangt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

Äh Peter, etz worma gleichschnell. 
Ich hob scho midm Roland delefoniert. Machmer mein Vorschloch. Die nächsdn drei Wochn könnta ja dann machn wosser wolld!


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Äh Peter, etz worma gleichschnell.
> Ich hob scho midm Roland delefoniert. Machmer mein Vorschloch. Die nächsdn drei Wochn könnta ja dann machn wosser wolld!



  alles karo


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Äh Peter, etz worma gleichschnell.
> Ich hob scho midm Roland delefoniert. Machmer mein Vorschloch. Die nächsdn drei Wochn könnta ja dann machn wosser wolld!



  alles karo
au doppel post


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

@all : Also für Sonndoch gilt Eindroch 3767! 
Ps: Den Federwech und Brodegdorn ned vergessn!

@ Wolf: Schau blus dasd kummsd!


----------



## macmount (15. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all : Also für Sonndoch gilt Eindroch 3767!
> Ps: Den Federwech und Brodegdorn ned vergessn!
> 
> @ Wolf: Schau blus dasd kummsd!



wenns mä bessä geed ja (schlaimschaissämodus ai): holsd mi donn ob schadsi und nemmsd mi miid ??? (schlaimschaissämodus widdä aus)

mol schaua wos di gribbm machd

bis donn du schlidsaanggsichd, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wenns mä bessä geed ja (schlaimschaissämodus ai): holsd mi donn ob schadsi und nemmsd mi miid ??? (schlaimschaissämodus widdä aus)
> 
> mol schaua wos di gribbm machd
> 
> bis donn du schlidsaanggsichd, dä wolf


Freili nämi di mid Hase!!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>


----------



## Schoschi (16. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin.......

wollts zum Aufräumen kommen? Hab auch noch Bier da?


----------



## kubikjch (16. Februar 2008)

Servus Schosch, 

host dein Rausch ausgschlofn?
So schlimm sichts ja net aus.
Wer hat da sei Weizen net austrunken??


----------



## Schoschi (16. Februar 2008)

Naja, a weng überhopft bin ich scho noch. Die Küche sieht viel schlimmer aus. In der ganzen Wohnung sind Bierflaschen verstreut, da sind noch so einige net geleert. Früher hätts sowas net gegeben..........

Jetzt MUSS ich erst mal spazieren gehen........a so a Schmarrn..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2008)

kleiner bildernachtrag von der gestrigen leutenbachtour






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2008)

@ Wolf: Wie schauts aus? Mann oder Mädchen? 

@ All: Wer kumdn etz morgn?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


>




     
Hosd mein Imbus gfundn?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naja, a weng überhopft bin ich scho noch. Die Küche sieht viel schlimmer aus. In der ganzen Wohnung sind Bierflaschen verstreut, da sind noch so einige net geleert. Früher hätts sowas net gegeben..........
> 
> Jetzt MUSS ich erst mal spazieren gehen........a so a Schmarrn..............


Warum worn ünerhaubd von uns kaner eiglodn??  
Kumsd morg a?


----------



## schu2000 (16. Februar 2008)

So wieder daham!! Was soll ich sagen, war natürlich wieder ne super Tour mit euch!! Heute mal net so extrem techniklastig und net so heftiges Freeriden  dafür ne eher CC-lastige Tour mit einiger sehr schönen locker-flowigen Trails, auch mal schön (aber die Beine rasiern mer uns trotzdem net!! ) Hat auch dieses mal wieder Spaß gemacht!! Und zum Schluß noch am Parkplatz ne kleine Schiebe-/Trage-/Erkundungspassage 
Daten vom GPS: 40km, unterwegs waren wir knapp 5 Stunden (mit insgesamt ca. eine halbe Stunde an Pausen inkl. Tankstellen-Zwischenstop), Höhenmeter...naja da is dat GPS leider immer extrem unzuverlässig, direkt nach dem Runterladen der Daten vom Handy warens über 3000 hm   nach ein paar kleinen Abstimmungen bin ich jetzt auf ca. 1000hm gekommen, dürfte wohl auch noch etwas zu hoch gegriffen sein  
Bilder + Video lad ich grad hoch stell ich später rein, und nen Link zum GPS-Track verschick ich dann per PN!!

cu on the Trails 

Sven


----------



## macmount (16. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolf: Wie schauts aus? Mann oder Mädchen?
> 
> @ All: Wer kumdn etz morgn?



laidär wormär - wädd niggs morng - hob fiibär


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2008)

und nun zur heutigen tour, war eigendlich eine stinknormale mtb tour, ohne grossartigen stellen, mehr auf kontie ausgelegt.
dabei waren  roland , sven, martina und ich
gstartet in tüchersfeld- pferdelochfelsen-pottensteiner hochplato-püttlachtal-elbersberg-bronn-autobahn-hollerberg-pütlachtal-nochmals rauf nach elbersberg- windloch hölentrail-pottenstein-bährenschluchttrail-tüchersfeld





[/URL][/IMG]

saukalt wars heute im schatten





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

am hangkantentrail





[/URL][/IMG]

do geht scho a paar meter runter





[/URL][/IMG]

und jetzt weiss ich a warum der wolf morgn ka zeit hat, morgen bekommt er sei neues haus, hams heut im verladenen zustand gesehen





[/URL][/IMG]

auf weg zum bährenschluchttrail, aber nix zum fohrn oder hupefen, nur a foto





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Thomas72 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Roland,
wo ist denn der Muggendorfer"Brotzeittrail" Parkplatz genau? 
Wenn ich morgen mitfahr, werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder selber fahren. Bin heute eine Stunde Zuhaus gefahren. Wenn die Staffel für Dich auch noch ein Projekt ist, solltest Du Dich sputen. Besser als jetzt wirds glaub ich nimmer. Bin die Staffel heute ganz locker hochgefahren, die Reifen kleben förmlich am Boden.

Hallo Schorschi,
alles Gute nachträglich, wünsch Dir viel Zeit zum biken. 

Hallo Bernd,
musst jetzt schon wieder nach China? Denkst Du Morgen an die CD vom Jochen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So wieder daham!! Was soll ich sagen, war natürlich wieder ne super Tour mit euch!! Heute mal net so extrem techniklastig und net so heftiges Freeriden  dafür ne eher CC-lastige Tour mit einiger sehr schönen locker-flowigen Trails, auch mal schön (aber die Beine rasiern mer uns trotzdem net!! ) Hat auch dieses mal wieder Spaß gemacht!! Und zum Schluß noch am Parkplatz ne kleine Schiebe-/Trage-/Erkundungspassage
> Daten vom GPS: 40km, unterwegs waren wir knapp 5 Stunden (mit insgesamt ca. eine halbe Stunde an Pausen inkl. Tankstellen-Zwischenstop), Höhenmeter...naja da is dat GPS leider immer extrem unzuverlässig, direkt nach dem Runterladen der Daten vom Handy warens über 3000 hm   nach ein paar kleinen Abstimmungen bin ich jetzt auf ca. 1000hm gekommen, dürfte wohl auch noch etwas zu hoch gegriffen sein
> Bilder + Video lad ich grad hoch stell ich später rein, und nen Link zum GPS-Track verschick ich dann per PN!!
> 
> ...



40km kann hin komma und 1000hm na ja, denk eher 900hm ab egal , schö wars, freu mi scho auf morgen, wird ne klassiger tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 40km kann hin komma und 1000hm na ja, denk eher 900hm ab egal , schö wars, freu mi scho auf morgen, wird ne klassiger tour



Jepp schee woars  würd am liebsten morgen gleich nochmal zu euch kommen, a weng die technischeren Sachen zum Lernen mitmachen, aber leider hab ich meine Freundin und mich schon vor einer Woche bei meiner Oma zum Mittagessen eingeladen


----------



## schu2000 (16. Februar 2008)

So nun von mir noch der Nachtrag zur heutigen Tour:

erstmal ein Video von einem extremen Downhill vom Peter (hmm...naja...extrem kurz  )







Ansonsten gibts von mir aber auch net wirklich vieles:

Martina:






Peter an der Hangkante:






Roland:







Nicht zu vergessen die wunderbare Landschaft:







Noch ein paar weitere Bilder gibts unter http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/104


Viel Spaß morgen & happy biking!!

Sven


----------



## Axalp (16. Februar 2008)

Servus Leut! 

Ich bin morgen auch dabei - mit viiieel Federweg und Protektoren.

War heute das Zesty ausführen. Hier ein paar Bilder davon:













Los gings im MTB-Mekka Leutenbach. Dann über Ortspitz - Schlossberg - Egloffstein - Frauenhöhle - Affalterthal - Biberbach - Wichsenstein - Rötelfels - Wannbach - Hagenbach - Reisberg  - Roland Roth Gedächnistrail - Leutenbach. 

Macht zusammen 42 km - 1200 Hm. Mit dem Zesty fühlt sich das aber an, als wär man am Kanal gefahren   - fast. Das Zesty ist ein geiles Gerät.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kubikjch (16. Februar 2008)

Mensch Markus, häst was gsacht, das du in Leutenbach bist, häst auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen können, dann hätt ich dei Neuerwerbung gleich mal anschauen können.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> wo ist denn der Muggendorfer"Brotzeittrail" Parkplatz genau?
> Wenn ich morgen mitfahr, werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder selber fahren. Bin heute eine Stunde Zuhaus gefahren. Wenn die Staffel für Dich auch noch ein Projekt ist, solltest Du Dich sputen. Besser als jetzt wirds glaub ich nimmer. Bin die Staffel heute ganz locker hochgefahren, die Reifen kleben förmlich am Boden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Thomas,
in Muggendorf kurz vorm Ortende Lindenberg/Dooserbergstraße(nicht die Umgehung nehmen!!) links den Berg in Richtung Doos hoch und vor scharfer Linkskurve kurz nach dem Ortsende Muggendorf ist der PArkplatz.
Die CD bringe ich mit (vielleicht)


----------



## Axalp (16. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mensch Markus, häst was gsacht, das du in Leutenbach bist, häst auf einen Kaffee vorbeikommen können, dann hätt ich dei Neuerwerbung gleich mal anschauen können.
> 
> Ciao
> Jochen



Oh, vielen Dank für die nachträgliche Einladung . Hab's heute eher spontan entschieden von Ltb. aus zu starten.
Aber von mir aus können wir's auf's nächste WE verschieben. 

Sers,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (16. Februar 2008)

Hey Frangn!

euch gehts aber auch gut oder? Jeden Tag biken-so ein leben möchte ich auch mal...oder verdient ihr mittlerweile mit den Bildern bei crashes.com kohle  ?

...da kommt der Neid hoch, hab im Moment kein Bike. Altes verkoft neues noch nicht da . Jetzt muss eben das Testbike herhalten....

@schoschi:    ALTER SACK!!!!

so ride on

stefan


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Frangn!
> 
> euch gehts aber auch gut oder? Jeden Tag biken-so ein leben möchte ich auch mal...oder verdient ihr mittlerweile mit den Bildern bei crashes.com kohle  ?
> 
> ...



uns gehts freilich gut, super wetter super truppe und viel spass  , wie schauts bei euch momentan mit wetter aus ? noch viel schnee?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Frangn!
> 
> euch gehts aber auch gut oder? Jeden Tag biken-so ein leben möchte ich auch mal...oder verdient ihr mittlerweile mit den Bildern bei crashes.com kohle  ?
> 
> ...


Mensch kauf deiner " Freundin" mal was zum Anziehen!   Wie schaut das den aus auf deinem Benutzerbild?  Geht die ganze Kohle wohl in den neunen Bock hä?    
Mensch morgen schon wieder bei Kaiserwetter biken! Blöd oder?


----------



## shift (16. Februar 2008)

Hey Peter,

bei uns hat jetzt schon des längeren gar keinen Schnee mehr. War das letzte mal vor 2 Wochen im Pulverschnee Freeriden-war wircklich noch geil.
Letzte Woche war ich dann koplett mit Grippe eingedeckt....
geht erst am 14.03 wieder in den Schnee, dorthin http://www.davosklosters.ch/Events/Berg-Events/dD00MiZkPTI4OCZsPWRldQ.html mal sehen obs was wird....
poste mal noch ein paar pics vom letzten Jahr...

bye stefan


----------



## shift (16. Februar 2008)

@ sadamchen

ja, Wetter ist bei uns auch geil, nur Sonne. Aber oben kannst ja lesen warum ich nicht biken war die letzt Woche.

..wenn man fürs neue Bike spart kommt Schatzi eben etwas kürzer 

bye stefan

p.s. gott sei dank geb ich nicht so viel Geld für Protektoren aus wie du da oben auf dem pic


----------



## shift (16. Februar 2008)

hier mal die pics (wen es interessiert)


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> hier mal die pics (wen es interessiert)



Geiles Sprungbild. Downhill im Schnee das wär auch mal was. Wenn nur das blöde rauftreten bei uns im Schnee nicht wär.


----------



## macmount (17. Februar 2008)

hallo ihr üblichen verdächdichn: ihr hobds ja a subbä wäddä därwischd hoid - und iich hogg dähamm    

hod aaner von euch vilaichd nu a alde feedergoobl mid 80 oder 100 mm federweech übrich die er günsdich obgeem koo???

main glann sei rood homs nämlich dsammgfooärn und der sauhund is obkhaud - und die cops ermiddln ned - wall des rood auf aaner wiesn woä und donn is ka foorärfluchd sondänn "nur sachbeschädichung"


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo ihr üblichen verdächdichn: ihr hobds ja a subbä wäddä därwischd hoid - und iich hogg dähamm
> 
> hod aaner von euch vilaichd nu a alde feedergoobl mid 80 oder 100 mm federweech übrich die er günsdich obgeem koo???
> 
> main glann sei rood homs nämlich dsammgfooärn und der sauhund is obkhaud - und die cops ermiddln ned - wall des rood auf aaner wiesn woä und donn is ka foorärfluchd sondänn "nur sachbeschädichung"



ich hab noch a rock-shock psylo sl 80mm-120mm, aber für bremsscheiben ausgelegt, wennst die willst( preis mach mer dann per PN)


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2008)

Na wie wars alle gut überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (17. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab noch a rock-shock psylo sl 80mm-120mm, aber für bremsscheiben ausgelegt, wennst die willst( preis mach mer dann per PN)



bremsscheibe wäre ok - ich schick dir mal pn


----------



## macmount (17. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na wie wars alle gut überstanden.




worsd wool goä ned däbai


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Februar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @ sadamchen
> 
> 
> p.s. gott sei dank geb ich nicht so viel Geld für Protektoren aus wie du da oben auf dem pic


Ober warm wors!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2008)

@jochen
die bilder von dein beinbruchweg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (17. Februar 2008)

Danksche für die Bilder, werds mal der Carola zeign, schaut irgendwie nach nix aus.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Schoschi (17. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Danksche für die Bilder, werds mal der Carola zeign, schaut irgendwie nach nix aus.
> 
> Gruß
> Jochen



Na da inzinieren wir mal ein Bild dass es nach was ausschaut, alles eine Frage der Kameraposition........

War heut mit nen Kollegen bei der Trailtour, Oswaldhöhle und so, war super, dachte wir wären kontitionell gleich. Aber natürlich hab ich abgeloost........oh mei, jetzt muss ich wirklich was tun...........haben unterwegs den Bernd getroffen, der war grad auf der Heimreise, sah irgendwie fertig aus........hehe


----------



## macmount (17. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @jochen
> die bilder von dein beinbruchweg
> 
> 
> ...



die schdell kenn ich. hob do mid mainer fraa schomol ann baiker widder hochgezoong, demm woä obbä aussä a booär schramma nix bassierd


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Na da inzinieren wir mal ein Bild dass es nach was ausschaut, alles eine Frage der Kameraposition........
> 
> War heut mit nen Kollegen bei der Trailtour, Oswaldhöhle und so, war super, dachte wir wären kontitionell gleich. Aber natürlich hab ich abgeloost........oh mei, jetzt muss ich wirklich was tun...........haben unterwegs den Bernd getroffen, der war grad auf der Heimreise, sah irgendwie fertig aus........hehe


Hob auf dem Heimwech zwa Zombies droffn!  Des hod mid hald midgnumma!! 
Hob übrigens mein Hobel heud 1A mäßig an der Blockstufen aufn Jochen Gedächtnisweg "eingeparkt"  Bin ungefähr doppeld so schnell nogfohrn wie de Block verdrächd und dann Blitzsauber in den baam neigschossn. Der Hobel wor dann so neiklemmd, das der Peter und ich bestimmt zwa Minudn brauchd hom um ihn widder zu "befreien".  Obber mid der richdigen Geschwindigkeit hods dann beim zweidn mol gfunzt! 
Wor heud widder obdimol!!  Kurz und knackich dädi sogn oddder? Steile Auffohrdn und Schlüsslstelln vernichdn!! 

Ach ja!  Bin beim " Einparkn" scheinbor wo nogschrammd! 

Guggsd du! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2008)

ist des dei schnietelwurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (17. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob auf dem Heimwech zwa Zombies
> Ach ja!  Bin beim " Einparkn" scheinbor wo nogschrammd!
> 
> Guggsd du!
> ...



angeebär - des is ja ned mol a flaischwundn


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist des dei schnietelwurz


Von der Länge her däds bassn! Is 20 cm lang die Schramma!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2008)

Sind des die ganzen Martialischen Bilder heut ?
Wenigstens a kurze Tourbeschreibung. 
@Bernd wos isn des dei Arm odder dei Ar...


----------



## shift (17. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ober warm wors!!



...alles Angstschweiss, der da wärmt   

aber woher denn die tiefe Fleischwunde auf dem Bild? Hast die Dinger heut net dran gehabt? 

weiter so 
bye stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2008)

shift schrieb:


> ...alles Angstschweiss, der da wärmt
> 
> aber woher denn die tiefe Fleischwunde auf dem Bild? Hast die Dinger heut net dran gehabt?
> 
> ...



Linker Oberschenkel. Do is hald nix mid Brodegdoren! 
Obber is ja nix dramatisches. HAld aweng aufgschürft. Wahrscheinli beim schnellen "Absteigen" am Lenker hänga bliebn. 
Gruezi in di Schweiz!


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2008)

@roland, hast morgen um ca 15.45 lust auf aweng techn. üben, keine tour fahren, und zwar am zwecklesgraben,wenn ja geb bescheid, weil alleine hab ich kann bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, hast morgen um ca 15.45 lust auf aweng techn. üben, keine tour fahren, und zwar am zwecklesgraben,wenn ja geb bescheid, weil alleine hab ich kann bock



ja Lust hab ich. Was üben wir denn, technisches Fallen. Abrollen auf dem rechten Ohrläppchen. Die Kubikrolle.


----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Mußte mich dieses WE mit diesem Scheißwetter rumquälen:


----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2008)

Jetzt hab ich auch gefunden,wie man hier kinderleicht ein Bild reinstellt:


----------



## kubikjch (18. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Kubikrolle.



1. bin ich net grollt
2. bringst du des eh net hin
3.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> 1. bin ich net grollt
> 2. bringst du des eh net hin
> 3.



Klar war das eine 180 Grad Rolle (seitwärts).


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Mußte mich dieses WE mit diesem Scheißwetter rumquälen:



ja, ja das Leben ist grausam.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Lust hab ich. Was üben wir denn, technisches Fallen. Abrollen auf dem rechten Ohrläppchen. Die Kubikrolle.


Hosd du mir ned am Delefon gsochd du willsd etz amol a bor Doch bausiern?


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd du mir ned am Delefon gsochd du willsd etz amol a bor Doch bausiern?



Hod der scho amol gmacht was er socht


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd du mir ned am Delefon gsochd du willsd etz amol a bor Doch bausiern?



Ja obba ich foa ja ka dua sondern droch mei rod am Berch nauf und roll widda runda.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hod der scho amol gmacht was er socht



Setz di auf dei Rolln und mach wos füa die kondition. dann host ka Zeid solche unqualifiziertn Bemerkungen über den bestn Freakfoarer in Leutbach zu machn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bestn Freakfoarer in Leutbach .



Wer issn des?  Kenni den? 
Solla hald a amol midfohrn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hod der scho amol gmacht was er socht


Ich glab der hod 2004 zu seiner Fraa amol gsochd: " I geh etz kakkn". Des hodder dann glabi sogor gmachd! 
Obber sonsd fälld ma a nix mehr ei!


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glab der hod 2004 zu seiner Fraa amol gsochd: " I geh etz kakkn". Des hodder dann glabi sogor gmachd!
> Obber sonsd fälld ma a nix mehr ei!



  des könnt sa


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn des?  Kenni den?
> Solla hald a amol midfohrn!!



Frali, ich for scho mal widder mit.  laß mich halt wieder gsund wern.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frali, ich for scho mal widder mit.  laß mich halt wieder gsund wern.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

@ Peter
als ich heimgekommen bin hab ich mich noch nach Seidmar Shutteln lassen.
Burgruine und Wasserfall die Spitzkehre aufs erste mal opti rum. War fast etwas entäuscht das es so einfach war.


----------



## macmount (19. Februar 2008)

@roland & bernd: geed morng wos kanaale grande??


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland & bernd: geed morng wos kanaale grande??



Ich foa bis zum Wochenend nimma. Der bernd fliecht so vill ich was moing auf China.


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2008)

haben heut aweng techno geübt(roland u ich) war gut, warn am






[/URL][/IMG]
da des wetter so gut war, musste dieser trail ja trocken sein, und des war er auch, denn bei nässe , unfahrbar, für uns jedenfalls. fotos gibs heute nur von mir, da ich beim roland immer sicherung gstanden hab, aber ich muss sagen er hat die schlüsselstell gnckt, hat zwar ca 15 anläuf gebraucht, aber gepackt hatt er sie, alle achtung. bei den steg hat ihn sei höhenangst aber den gashahn zugemacht, denn fahrfehler bedeutet hier aua





[/URL][/IMG]

und nun zur schlüsselstell, die auf den fotos wieder mal beschi---sen aussehen





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland & bernd: geed morng wos kanaale grande??


Ich bin im Flieger!


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich bin im Flieger!



Na dann guten Flug.

Ich geh jetzt mal naufn dachboden und schwing mich auf mei Freak 
hau die Trailhunter Gardasee DVD nei und strampel drauf los......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Mann ist des *******


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich bin im Flieger!



jetzt seh ich den hirsch 5 wochen nemmer, wie soll ich des bloss aushalten,kann mehr den bei die touren löffelt


----------



## macmount (19. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich bin im Flieger!



no donn vill schbass bai di gälbm schboddsl - donn is di kondi widdä im ors.h
immä schö saubä blaim, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na dann guten Flug.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal naufn dachboden und schwing mich auf mei Freak
> hau die Trailhunter Gardasee DVD nei und strampel drauf los......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Mann ist des *******



obbä seds fai dain daunhillhälm auf   und dässd mä ned geechäs dochfensdä feärsd 

no donn sai schöö flaisich, ich glaab ich hau mi aufs ooä - woä a haddä dooch
cerberus, dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> haben heut aweng techno geübt(roland u ich) war gut, warn am
> 
> da des wetter so gut war, musste dieser trail ja trocken sein, und des war er auch, denn bei nässe , unfahrbar, für uns jedenfalls. fotos gibs heute nur von mir, da ich beim roland immer sicherung gstanden hab, aber ich muss sagen er hat die schlüsselstell gnckt, hat zwar ca 15 anläuf gebraucht, aber gepackt hatt er sie, alle achtung. bei den steg hat ihn sei höhenangst aber den gashahn zugemacht, denn fahrfehler bedeutet hier aua
> und nun zur schlüsselstell, die auf den fotos wieder mal beschi---sen aussehen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich foa bis zum Wochenend nimma. Der bernd fliecht so vill ich was moing auf China.



fallsd es doch ned aushäldsd - sooch beschaid - ich foä morng auf jedn foll - obbi allärdings allaa om kanool foä wasi nu ned


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

Sodala, 45 min. gstrampelt und dabei die 136 Kehren vom Idrosee a´gschaut.
Also auf der Rolln hauts eigendlich ganz gud no, die Streck nunterzufohrn


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sodala, 45 min. gstrampelt und dabei die 136 Kehren vom Idrosee a´gschaut.
> Also auf der Rolln hauts eigendlich ganz gud no, die Streck nunterzufohrn



Überteibs ner widda. Ned aufdedn döffn obba Rodfoan.


----------



## macmount (19. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sodala, 45 min. gstrampelt und dabei die 136 Kehren vom Idrosee a´gschaut.
> Also auf der Rolln hauts eigendlich ganz gud no, die Streck nunterzufohrn




ich hobbs doch gwissd: downhill


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Überteibs ner widda. Ned aufdedn döffn obba Rodfoan.



Ja Mama, 
wos isn "aufdedn"??


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> haben heut aweng techno geübt(roland u ich) war gut, warn am
> ...
> da des wetter so gut war, musste dieser trail ja trocken sein, und des war er auch, denn bei nässe , unfahrbar, für uns jedenfalls. fotos gibs heute nur von mir, da ich beim roland immer sicherung gstanden hab, aber ich muss sagen er hat die schlüsselstell gnckt, hat zwar ca 15 anläuf gebraucht, aber gepackt hatt er sie, alle achtung. bei den steg hat ihn sei höhenangst aber den gashahn zugemacht, denn fahrfehler bedeutet hier aua
> 
> und nun zur schlüsselstell, die auf den fotos wieder mal beschi---sen aussehen



Sauber gemacht Jungs!

Roland *fetter Respekt*  
Wenn'st des obere fahrn kannst, dann ist der Steg locker drin.
Aber merke: "Da wo'st hinschaust, fährst auch hin."

Am Sonntag war ich dort auch noch erfolgreich. Wie Peter richtig schreibt, es muss nur trocken sein, ansonsten ist's  

An der M-Quelle hatte ich dann wieder die Hosen voll. Wobei ich glaub, dass es über die Rinne vor der zweiten Spitzkehre schon machbar sein dürfte. Stellt sich bloß die Frage, ob auch für mich.
Am Jägersteig brauch ich auch mindestens noch einen Anlauf für die fehlende 3. Kehre, wenn das mit normaler Technik überhaupt geht. Mit einem Einrad-MTB geht's bestimmt.  
Früher ohne Geländer war's durchaus machbar, aber vielleicht fault das ja über die Jahren weg, dann ist es wieder wie in "guten alten Zeiten".  

Vielleicht bis zum WE
Ciao Wolfi


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sauber gemacht Jungs!
> 
> Roland *fetter Respekt*
> Wenn'st des obere fahrn kannst, dann ist der Steg locker drin.
> ...



Danke Wolfi,

Der Weg zum Steg ist recht holprig. Es ist nicht einfach in einer geraden Linie darauf zu zurollen.
Wenn man es davor ohne treten durchlaufen lassen könnte wäre es einfacher.
Sch.... Höhenangst.  
An die Stelle bei der M-Quelle denke ich noch nicht mal dran. Und am Jägersteig habe ich von drei Kehren noch drei offen.  Aber ich denke da bin ich nicht alleine. Ohne Geländer wäre es glaube ich kein Problem.
Ja Wochenende wenns Wetter passt wäre schön.  

Roland


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2008)

@ wolfi
am zwecklesgraben,wars so tocken, das es einfach gehen musste, bins ja eigendlich scho letztes jahr zweimal gfohrn, aber wesentlich unkontrollierter als heuer, mann merkt doch das mir im winter aweng geübt haben. des ding an der m-quelle, buh, da geht mer awend die düsen, und wennst des du scho ned machst, dann brauch ich erst gar ned drann denken


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ wolfi
> am zwecklesgraben,wars so tocken, das es einfach gehen musste, bins ja eigendlich scho letztes jahr zweimal gfohrn, aber wesentlich unkontrollierter als heuer, mann merkt doch das mir im winter aweng geübt haben. des ding an der m-quelle, buh, da geht mer awend die düsen, und wennst des du scho ned machst, dann brauch ich erst gar ned drann denken



A weng Mut ich heb dich scho auf wennsd dortliegst.


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A weng Mut ich heb dich scho auf wennsd dortliegst.



die brücke ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die brücke ruft



Aber ich höre Gottseidank etwas schlecht


----------



## macmount (20. Februar 2008)

so, widdä däham vom kanool; zwaa schdund (örschder wendebungd ohne schlüsslschdell) 40km, 220hm, driddfregwänds zw. 80 und 100/min

ghobd hobi: eisreeng, gegnwind, eigendlich ka lusd allaa, zum schluss ka grofd mehr
gfelld hod: des gschmarr vom roland und vom bebbärl 

morng hobi: des örschda mol musglkaadä glabi

und eds machi mai badblanung  (mid mainä rechiirung - des wäd wos grössers)

bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (21. Februar 2008)

http://sport.t-online.de/c/14/30/80/18/14308018.html

do müssmä dirägd auf unserm bernd aufbassn wenn der widdäkummd fährdä uns alla dävoo


----------



## macmount (21. Februar 2008)

kaaner do hoid??? - ich hob gedochd blos dä bänd is noch kiina


----------



## ragazza (21. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> kaaner do hoid??? - ich hob gedochd blos dä bänd is noch kiina



Haben wohl alle zugeschaut,wie sich unser Club mal wieder die Wurst vom Brot ziehen lässt


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Haben wohl alle zugeschaut,wie sich unser Club mal wieder die Wurst vom Brot ziehen lässt


Die Nürnbercher Brodwürschd sin scho immer glänner gwen!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 21 Geburtstag Martina.


----------



## Axalp (22. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 21 Geburtstag Martina.



Da schließ ich mich doch gerade an: Alles Gute !

Frage an alle: Was geht am Wochenende?

Morgen ab Leutenbach?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich doch gerade an: Alles Gute !
> 
> Frage an alle: Was geht am Wochenende?
> 
> ...



was fohrn mer denn am sonntach da hams ja topp wetter gmeldet, besser gsagt, wer fährt am sonntag mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

Was fahren wir denn am Samstag ? Da können wir dann ausmachen was wir am Sonntag fahren.
Also wo und wann am Samstag ?


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2008)

also, ich treff mich mitn friedl und evt markus(bamberger markus) um 9.30 in rothrnbühl am schwimmbadparkpl, geplant ist richt wolfgr, und ein alternativ trail vom pavilion, usw, wer bock von euch hat ,bescheid geben
Vielen dank für die glünckwünsche, von martina ,soll ich sagen


----------



## otti44 (22. Februar 2008)

@ mattina

auch von meiner seite alles, alles gute zum geburtstag 

...und lass dich net älter machen als du bist, jedenfalls net vom roland.

lg otti


----------



## Axalp (22. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, ich treff mich mitn friedl und evt markus(bamberger markus) um 9.30 in rothrnbühl am schwimmbadparkpl, geplant ist richt wolfgr, und ein alternativ trail vom pavilion, usw, wer bock von euch hat ,bescheid geben
> Vielen dank für die glünckwünsche, von martina ,soll ich sagen



Meinst Du Samstag oder Sonntag damit? Ist das Freibad neben dem Campingplatz?

Ich hab mir sowas wie Leutenbach - Ebs - Hummerstein - Veilbronn - ... - Streitberg - Neideck - Zuckerhut - ... - Kirschenweg - REISBERG - Ltb. gedacht.

@otti: Da könntest Du auch mitfahren!

Am Sonntag kanns dann wieder martialischer zugehen - also irgendwo weiter hinten in der Fränkischen.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Februar 2008)

@martina: Auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Gesundheit und allzeit viel Kraft in den Beinen zum Kurbeln   


Sven


----------



## otti44 (22. Februar 2008)

hallo markus,

ne, ich kann leider net mitfahren, hab mir eine akute bronchitis eingefangen und die ist bis morgen leider noch net auskuriert. sonst freilich wieder sehr gerne. ich verfolge eure geplanten touren in diesem forum und wenn wieder mal eine protektorenfreie runde gedreht wird, klinke ich mich auf jeden fall wieder ein...

bis dahin, otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meinst Du Samstag oder Sonntag damit? Ist das Freibad neben dem Campingplatz?
> 
> Ich hab mir sowas wie Leutenbach - Ebs - Hummerstein - Veilbronn - ... - Streitberg - Neideck - Zuckerhut - ... - Kirschenweg - REISBERG - Ltb. gedacht.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit Leutenbach - Walberla - Retterner Kanzel - Steinbrüchlein Reisberg - Leutenbach.
Abfahrt so 12 - 13 Uhr rum ? Hab leider nicht ehr Zeit und für die Riesentour ist es dann zu spät.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was fohrn mer denn am sonntach da hams ja topp wetter gmeldet, besser gsagt, wer fährt am sonntag mit



Sonntag können wir dann Martialisch fahren.
Ich meld mich schon mal an.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2008)

morgen mein ich mit rothenb


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

otti44 schrieb:


> hallo markus,
> 
> ne, ich kann leider net mitfahren, hab mir eine akute bronchitis eingefangen und die ist bis morgen leider noch net auskuriert. sonst freilich wieder sehr gerne. ich verfolge eure geplanten touren in diesem forum und wenn wieder mal eine protektorenfreie runde gedreht wird, klinke ich mich auf jeden fall wieder ein...
> 
> bis dahin, otti



hey Otti,

da kannst du bald wieder dauernd mitfahren denn wir brauchen die Protektoren immer weniger auf unseren Touren. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen mein ich mit rothenb



    

Schon zuviel Geburtstagsbowle erwischt.


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meinst Du Samstag oder Sonntag damit? Ist das Freibad neben dem Campingplatz?
> 
> Ich hab mir sowas wie Leutenbach - Ebs - Hummerstein - Veilbronn - ... - Streitberg - Neideck - Zuckerhut - ... - Kirschenweg - REISBERG - Ltb. gedacht.
> 
> ...



ned geburtstagbowle, lesen musst könna


----------



## macmount (22. Februar 2008)

hallo Martina, von mir auch das beste zum wiegenfeste - und immer ne faustbreit luft unter der felge
keep on riding, der


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo Martina, von mir auch das beste zum wiegenfeste - und immer ne faustbreit luft unter der felge
> keep on riding, der



Hey Wolf wos issn los? Hosd wohl des Ä von deiner Dasdadur verlorn? Des komma ja aufs ersde mol lesn!  Odder hosd ders deiner Fraa digdierd?

Hallo Martina! Von mir auch noch ein Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kubikjch (22. Februar 2008)

Servus Peter,

Knutsch mal dei Martina und wüsch ihr von mir auch alles Gute zum Purzeltag.
  
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## otti44 (22. Februar 2008)

hey roland!

damit meinst du etz aber net, dass ihr alle dem jochen nacheifern wollt, der in der nächsten zeit in der tat keine protektoren benötigt, zumindest hoffe ich net, dass du das meinst ;-)

lg otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (22. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Wolf wos issn los? Hosd wohl des Ä von deiner Dasdadur verlorn? Des komma ja aufs ersde mol lesn!  Odder hosd ders deiner Fraa digdierd?



naa du aldä kinees ich wolld bloos däs auf maim baidrooch mol aanä andwodd gibd  
vill schbass bai di gälbm - und du wassd scho ka beekingändn ässn


----------



## ragazza (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Martina,ein bisschen Rock`n Roll zu Deinem 19.Geburtstag kann nicht schaden:



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GoTbBuKCT5s

Liebe Grüsse von Robert


----------



## schu2000 (22. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GoTbBuKCT5s



Ui Anouk gibts ja auch noch!! Das letzte was ich von ihr gehört hab war Nobody's Wife, und das is ja schon über zehn Jahre her!! Hat sich musikalisch etwas verändert seitdem 
Aber wenn mer scho grad dabei sind, dann gibts von mir auch noch ein "Geschenk", und zwar was zum Lachen, auch in Form eines Youtube-Videos:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQVO29X9ko

Allerdings nix für Leute die mit schwarzem Humor nix anfangen können...ich könnt aber immer noch jedes Mal anfangen zu brüllen wenn ichs anguck


----------



## Axalp (22. Februar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQVO29X9ko



 

Sorry Peter, aber ich muss morgen früh nochmal schnell zum Optiker. Mir wird's für 9.30 wohl nicht reichen  

Wie schaut's bei Dir aus Roland? 12.30 Uhr Treffpunkt in Leutenbach?
*Wer ist sonst noch dabei?*

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, ich treff mich mitn friedl und evt markus(bamberger markus) um 9.30 in rothrnbühl am schwimmbadparkpl, geplant ist richt wolfgr, und ein alternativ trail vom pavilion, usw, wer bock von euch hat ,bescheid geben
> Vielen dank für die glünckwünsche, von martina ,soll ich sagen



Servus Peter, hab morgen Zeit  und bin dabei.
Schöne Grüße an Martina zu ihrem Geburtstag und alles Gute.

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## macmount (22. Februar 2008)

samsdooch wie immä ramma   - sundooch aigendlich haidsung und wassä bloona obbä es soll ja 18 grood wänn   - wä villaichd a glaana rundn foän - obbä füä a duuä langd di dsaid ned- vill schbass oich üblichn vädächdichn 
dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sorry Peter, aber ich muss morgen früh nochmal schnell zum Optiker. Mir wird's für 9.30 wohl nicht reichen
> 
> Wie schaut's bei Dir aus Roland? 12.30 Uhr Treffpunkt in Leutenbach?
> *Wer ist sonst noch dabei?*
> ...



Ja passt, ca. 12.30 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Servus Peter, hab morgen Zeit  und bin dabei.
> Schöne Grüße an Martina zu ihrem Geburtstag und alles Gute.
> 
> Ciao Wolfi



 treffpkt weisst ja wo der ist


----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2008)

hallöchen, sind wieder da von ner extra guten tour heut, dabei worn wolfi ,markus, friedl martina und ich, nun die fotos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
des war der wolfsgraben
danach zum schönblicktrail





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


@roland, die stell hat heut super geklappt





[/URL][/IMG]
dan den binghöhlenberg aufi, und zur aussicht rüber





[/URL][/IMG]

 da haben wir noch aweng was zum spielen gfunden





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann weiter zum blockmeer und richt hangkantentrail zum brotzzeittrail





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und am brotzzeittrail hat dann endlich mal alles auf anhieb geklappt bei mir, habs aufm film, muss noch hochgeladen werden, hab aber heut ka zeit mehr





[/URL][/IMG]


und was mach mer morgen, wo und wann, wenn ihr wollt könn mer mal die krottensee tour fohrn, roland du kennst sie ja, aber müss mer halt nach neuhaus fahren, macht was aus , mir egal
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2008)

Wir waren heut auch nicht faul Markus, Thomas und ich. 30 KM 1100 HM
Walberla, Retterner Kanzel *Heut bin ich bei mein Sturzweg hingefahren und zum ersten mal, aufs erste mal sauber durchgefahren!!!!* Der Markus mit seim Zesty auch runter. Danach übern Reisberg zum Steinbrüchlein wo Markus seins und ich mein Freak mal die Steilstelle runtergelassen haben. Danach runter Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg und zum Jochen Kaffee trinken. Danach wieder rauf zur Kirschenplantage und den Osterkreuztrail runter. Dann Kreuzwegtreppen und zum Wasserfall. Der Wasserfall ist jetzt auch komplett erledigt von Markus und mir (ist nur eine Kopfsache) !! 
Alles in allem eine total erfolgreiche Tour.    

Super Bilder und eine sehr Martialische Tour bei euch. Is der Wolfi die Treppe mit dem grünen Geländer (Oswhö) komplett gefahren ??


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, die stell hat heut super geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axalp (23. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir waren heut auch nicht faul Markus, Thomas und ich. 30 KM 1100 HM
> Walberla, Retterner Kanzel *Heut bin ich bei mein Sturzweg hingefahren und zum ersten mal, aufs erste mal sauber durchgefahren!!!!* Der Markus mit seim Zesty auch runter. Danach übern Reisberg zum Steinbrüchlein wo Markus seins und ich mein Freak mal die Steilstelle runtergelassen haben. Danach runter Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg und zum Jochen Kaffee trinken. Danach wieder rauf zur Kirschenplantage und den Osterkreuztrail runter. Dann Kreuzwegtreppen und zum Wasserfall. Der Wasserfall ist jetzt auch komplett erledigt von Markus und mir (ist nur eine Kopfsache) !!
> Alles in allem eine total erfolgreiche Tour.
> 
> Super Bilder und eine sehr Martialische Tour bei euch. Is der Wolfi die Treppe mit dem grünen Geländer (Oswhö) komplett gefahren ??



War echt fein heute - das Zesty macht zumindest alles mit  

Und nochmal danke für den Kaffee, Jochen!

Morgen kann's ja nur gut werden, aber Neuhaus... Puh... das ist ein wenig weit zum alleine fahren. Es sei denn der Roland nimmt mich mit?!?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> War echt fein heute - das Zesty macht zumindest alles mit
> 
> Und nochmal danke für den Kaffee, Jochen!
> 
> Morgen kann's ja nur gut werden, aber Neuhaus... Puh... das ist ein wenig weit zum alleine fahren. Es sei denn der Roland nimmt mich mit?!?



Kommst nach Leutenbach dann nehm ich dich mit. Fahren wir über Egloffstein, das ist dann nicht so weit.


----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2008)

um wieviel uhr in leutenbach????, dann kommen wir auch dazu
@markus morgige tour ist auch ohne enduro gut zu fahren


----------



## Axalp (23. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr in leutenbach????, dann kommen wir auch dazu
> @markus morgige tour ist auch ohne enduro gut zu fahren



Ist 10 Uhr Leutenbach zu spät? Ich möcht heute abend noch ein bisschen ausgehen  

@Peter: Ich hab keine Wahl. Mein Dämpfer ist ja bei Onkel Doktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2008)

mach mer 9.30 beim roland, denn die tour hat 1000hm und knappe 50km auf schweren trails(bergauf)


----------



## Axalp (23. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer 9.30 beim roland, denn die tour hat 1000hm und knappe 50km auf schweren trails(bergauf)



Damit kann ich leben. Ich freu mich. Bis morgen!


----------



## macmount (23. Februar 2008)

@alla: wolld gänn mol widdä miidfoän - is des figgx mid noihaus??


----------



## ragazza (23. Februar 2008)

hey hey,50km am Tag,langsam kommt ihr ja richtig in Fahrt.Schad,daß ich heut schon ziemlich ausgepufft bin,die CCler habens mir heut richtig besorgt,fahren vor mir her im Dialog vertieft und ich brenn auf Anschlag,Frust .`45km in zwei Stunden bei 700hm in hartem Terrain:kotz: ,die Tour morgen klingt sehr interessant.
Bei Euch kann ich halt in Sachen Technik nochmal in die Lehre gehen, 
Morgen solls ja ein starkes Frühlingswetter geben,werd mal mein Rennrad ausgraben.Beim nächsten schönen WE bin ich wohl wieder bei Euch dabei,vielleicht kann ich den Wolfgang an Fahrten heuer übertreffen   .
@Markus,wie läufts denn mit dem Lapierre ?

Liebe Grüße an Alle
Robert


----------



## Axalp (24. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @Markus,wie läufts denn mit dem Lapierre ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße an Alle
> Robert



Also ich bin begeistert! Das Bike macht alles mit. Ist aber trotzdem schön leicht und schnell. Ein richtiger Höhenmeterfresser  An der Feinabstimmung und den Bremsen haperts noch (bin heute 1 1/2 mal abgeflogen...) aber das wird schon. Ist halt doch anders (quirliger und verspielter) zu fahren als das Ransom. 



macmount schrieb:


> @alla: wolld gänn mol widdä miidfoän - is des figgx mid noihaus??


Ich denke schon dass des fix ist. Kommst halt auch morgen um 9.30 Uhr zum Roland! 

Gute Nacht beisammen!


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass des fix ist. Kommst halt auch morgen um 9.30 Uhr zum Roland!
> 
> Gute Nacht beisammen!



des iss genau mai brobleem - hab nur begrendsd dsaid - muss mai haidsung bloona - und do iss mä des zä waid      - villaichd des enduro mol aufm holymoundn schoing - mol seeng
no denn, vill schbass morng ihä freakraidä und guuds nächdla, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallöchen, sind wieder da von ner extra guten tour heut, dabei worn wolfi ,markus, friedl martina und ich, nun die fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrrr!!!!!  Auch fahrn will!!!!!!!    Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

Kann es sein, das keiner an mich denkt? 
Aus den Augen aus den Sinn oder was?


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2008)

schmarrn, ich hab gestern oft genug an dich gedacht, bei jeden bergauf , am block meer , und am brotzeittrai , und heut bei den tollen wetter denk mer bestimmt awen an dir, weil heut fohrn mer scho wieder a tour, wo du ned kennst, und die häufen sich so langsam aber mir sehn uns ja in 4 wochen wieder, dann könn mer mal richtig gas geben l


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: wolld gänn mol widdä miidfoän - is des figgx mid noihaus??



*Da schreibst du das du mitfahren möchtest !!!!*



macmount schrieb:


> des iss genau mai brobleem - hab nur begrendsd dsaid - muss mai haidsung bloona - und do iss mä des zä waid      - villaichd des enduro mol aufm holymoundn schoing - mol seeng
> no denn, vill schbass morng ihä freakraidä und guuds nächdla, dä wolf



*Da sagt der Markus das des heut mit der Tour in Ordnung geht.

Und was schreibst du dann !!!! nur begrenzt Zeit*

warum stellst denn dann die Frage hast gedacht es fährt keiner ??
das verstehe wer will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das keiner an mich denkt?
> Aus den Augen aus den Sinn oder was?



doch gestern an der Retterner Höhe habe ich an dich gedacht . Sonnenschein trockener Boden super Voraussetzungen zum fahren.

Am Schlangentrail tausend Radspuren von Mountainbike`s, am  "hat der Breyer zuerst entdeckt Trail" keine einzige Spur. 

Des heute ist eine wunderschöne Naturtour, aber fast ohne Schl. Stellen. Werd heut mal mit dem Scott fahren damit ich die anderen wenigstens ab und zu sehe.

Also viel Spass in Cina
Roland


----------



## Axalp (24. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des iss genau mai brobleem - hab nur begrendsd dsaid - muss mai haidsung bloona - und do iss mä des zä waid      - villaichd des enduro mol aufm holymoundn schoing - mol seeng
> no denn, vill schbass morng ihä freakraidä und guuds nächdla, dä wolf



Dass Du des au richtig machst, sonst frierst' Dir im nächsten Winter den Zipfel ab



ragazza schrieb:


> die CCler habens mir heut richtig besorgt,fahren vor mir her im Dialog vertieft und ich brenn auf Anschlag,Frust .`45km in zwei Stunden bei 700hm in hartem Terrain:kotz: ,



Des hab ich gestern noch vergessen: Da siehst Du mal wie es uns geht, wenn Du und der Peter gemütlich vorne ratschen und wir hinterherkeuchen...


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2008)

@roland
du machst bestimmt dein radträger ans auto, vilelleicht bekomm mer ja der martina ihr kisten nei dein kofferraum ,wenn mer alle 2 reifen rausmachen, dann könn mer mit an auto fohrn, wenn ned , egal


----------



## ragazza (24. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das keiner an mich denkt?
> Aus den Augen aus den Sinn oder was?



Wer bist Du,wie war nochmal Dein Name ?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wer bist Du,wie war nochmal Dein Name ?


Kieferbrecher!


----------



## kubikjch (24. Februar 2008)

Sersn Bernd, also ich denk an dich und freu mich das ich einen Leidensgenossen hab 
Wennst in 4-5 Wochen wieder da bist, hoff ich das ich a widder a weng mitforn kann. 
Ansonsten bin ich net neidisch, ich hab heut 60 min, auf der Rolle bei herrlichsten Wetter auf der Rolle verbracht


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Da schreibst du das du mitfahren möchtest !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fasd häddi gsochd du droddl  (obbä blos fasd) - ich hob aigendlich ghoffd ihr foäd mol widdä vo loidnboch aus - und ob ochda oddä halbänoina - donn häddi miidkönnd


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dass Du des au richtig machst, sonst frierst' Dir im nächsten Winter den Zipfel ab



ka angsd margus - der is ainiches gwöönd - ich drooch des ding als gürdl


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das keiner an mich denkt?
> Aus den Augen aus den Sinn oder was?



von weechn - wennsd du aa um fasd draia in dä nochd schräbbsd mussd dämid rächna däss a weng länger dauerd schadsi 

schau bloos däsd widdä haamkumsd - allaa is longwailich om kanool  - und one diä fäerd dä roland ned 

und bass auf däsd des reedn ned välänsd in kina - weä schod um des gschmarr  

bis denn gälbä kaisä, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sersn Bernd, also ich denk an dich und freu mich das ich einen Leidensgenossen hab
> Wennst in 4-5 Wochen wieder da bist, hoff ich das ich a widder a weng mitforn kann.
> Ansonsten bin ich net neidisch, ich hab heut 60 min, auf der Rolle bei herrlichsten Wetter auf der Rolle verbracht



Servus Käptn Ahab!!  Scheint ja langsam vorwärts zu gehen bei dir. Dann steht ja mal entspanntem Kanalsurfen am Anfang bald nichts mehr im Weg .


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> von weechn - wennsd du aa um fasd draia in dä nochd schräbbsd mussd dämid rächna däss a weng länger dauerd schadsi
> 
> schau bloos däsd widdä haamkumsd - allaa is longwailich om kanool  - und one diä fäerd dä roland ned
> 
> ...



Ned heuln Wolf! Sinn blos nu zwa Wochn°!!


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2008)

noch der nachtrag von gestren am brotzeittrail


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

Heute das erste mal mit kurzer Hose gefahren. Wetter traumhaft. Tour 40 KM 1000HM. Die Tour mit dem Scott gefahren des Radl geht wie Sau. Kristallisiert sich immer mehr zum AX Rad.  
Markus und ich dieses Wochenende 2100 HM und 70 KM auf grösstenteils Waldtrails.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal mit kurzer Hose gefahren. Wetter traumhaft. Tour 40 KM 1000HM. Die Tour mit dem Scott gefahren des Radl geht wie Sau. Kristallisiert sich immer mehr zum AX Rad.


Es kristallisieren sich immer mehr geschwollenen Augen raus!!! 
Midm Enduro wärd gfohrn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Es kristallisieren sich immer mehr geschwollenen Augen raus!!!
> Midm Enduro wärd gfohrn!!!



  

Do kummts ma dann vor als wenn i zwa AX auf a mol foan muss des läfft nur halb so gud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do kummts ma dann vor als wenn i zwa AX auf a mol foan muss des läfft nur halb so gud.


Mid zugschwollner Augn läffd sichs nu schlechder!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mid zugschwollner Augn läffd sichs nu schlechder!!!



Wenn i niggs mea säch muss i auf der Alm bleim und a boa Weizen dringn.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2008)

So etz muss i zum Feanseher do kumman edz die Ludolfs auf DMAX.
Bis nochadla.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn i niggs mea säch muss i auf der Alm bleim und a boa Weizen dringn.



Do hoggi mid aus Solidaridäd mid no!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So etz muss i zum Feanseher do kumman edz die Ludolfs auf DMAX.
> Bis nochadla.


Wer odder wos isn des?


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So etz muss i zum Feanseher do kumman edz die Ludolfs auf DMAX.
> Bis nochadla.



komisch auf maine dmax löffd ka film - obbä laafm duns obdimol - blos di maggsis mussi glaabi mid helium fülln  
s.g. dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (24. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> noch der nachtrag von gestren am brotzeittrail



Sauber und rein wie ne Arielpackung,Respekt


----------



## ragazza (24. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal mit kurzer Hose gefahren. Wetter traumhaft. Tour 40 KM 1000HM. Die Tour mit dem Scott gefahren des Radl geht wie Sau. Kristallisiert sich immer mehr zum AX Rad.
> Markus und ich dieses Wochenende 2100 HM und 70 KM auf grösstenteils Waldtrails.



Nicht,daß ich mich gerne wiederhole,aber ist nicht tatsächlich ein Trend zu kürzeren Federwegen und weniger Gewicht spürbar  ?


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nicht,daß ich mich gerne wiederhole,aber ist nicht tatsächlich ein Trend zu kürzeren Federwegen und weniger Gewicht spürbar  ?



bei mir ned, meins ,wenns kommt hat 16,6kg, halt nochweng schwerer wie mei freak, aber nur die harten kumma nein garden  
@bernd, bleib bloss du dein enduro treu


----------



## Schoschi (24. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nicht,daß ich mich gerne wiederhole,aber ist nicht tatsächlich ein Trend zu kürzeren Federwegen und weniger Gewicht spürbar  ?



Nur bei den Mädchen.......!!!! 



oha, jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich was..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte heut Radlverbot, quasi, musst mit meiner Zimmerlindn des schöne Wetter genießen, grod heut wo ich mal so richtig Zeit gehabt hätte............wie soll das erst mal nach 10 Jahren Ehe sein 
Werde morgen Nachmittag fahren, das Projekt AX hab ich immer im Hinterkopf, da muss ich den Vorteil meines jungen Alters (lt. Peter) voll ausnutzen um mit weniger Training auch über die Berch zu kommen.......ab Mittwoch bin ich Skifahren, da kann ich mir die Berch wenigstens schonmal anschauen........


----------



## schu2000 (24. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hatte heut Radlverbot, quasi, musst mit meiner Zimmerlindn des schöne Wetter genießen, grod heut wo ich mal so richtig Zeit gehabt hätte............wie soll das erst mal nach 10 Jahren Ehe sein



Schaff Dir am besten ne Freundin an die Pferde hat...dann hast solche Probleme entweder gar net weil sie jeden Tag stundenlang im Stall ist und wenn sie doch mal unbedingt an so nem Tag wie heut was machen will kannst sagen "aber Du bist doch auch jeden Tag bei Deinen Pferden"   oder der Stall ist etwas höher gelegen oder ein Stück weit weg und Du kannst nen kleinen Abstecher dorthin  in eine Tour einbauen, eventuell inkl. Verzehr von frisch Gegrilltem so wie heute bei mir  


Sven


----------



## Schoschi (24. Februar 2008)

Wirst lachen, die will ja allfort so an Gaul............den kanns se sich nur net so ganz leisten.....................


----------



## macmount (24. Februar 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wirst lachen, die will ja allfort so an Gaul............den kanns se sich nur net so ganz leisten.....................



aan hengsd hods ja scho  - oddä ehä an wallach???  - wo mä widdä bai di ei..r sin 
ich glaab du bisd hoiä aa nu ned öfdä miidgfoän wi ich, obbä ich waas scho - di rechiirung - des fängd bai diä ja scho früü oo 
zerberus, dä wolf


----------



## speedy_j (24. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nochmal die Route zum nach(fahren)lesen:
> Parkplatz Matterhornwand - Ruine Neideck - Trainmeusel - Druidenhain - Burggaillenreuth - Treppentrail B. - Gößweinstein - Markustrail - Behringersmühle - Schottersmühle - "Rampe des Schweigens" nach Engelhardtsberg - Höhenweg - Spitzkehrentrail - Parkplatz.



ich hab kommende woche frei und will mal schauen, das ich einige unbekannte sachen fahre.

mal zum verständnis für oben genannte strecke zum mitverfolgen im der kompass karte fränkische schweiz.

parkplatz matterhornwand: sag mir nichts, nehme an irgendwo zwischen ebermannstadt und streitberg oder doch eher in muggendorf?
ruine neideck: hab ich gefunden, aber da startpunkt nicht klar, keine ahnung welche auffahrt
trainmeusel-druidenhain-burggaillenreuth: von der ruine über den "senkrechten blauen strich" wanderweg folgend
Treppentrail B. - Gößweinstein: weiter dem wanderweg folgend? und dann in leutzdorf dem "rot-weiß dreieck" weg folgend auf den "blau-kreuz" weg nach gößweinstein?
markustrail - behringersmühle: sag mir nichts, wie ich da fahren soll
schottersmühle: den "gelb-strich" weg?
engelhartdsberg: "rot-kreis" weg?
höhenweg-parkplatz: auch unbekannt

kann mich denn da mal jemand aufklären und mehr informationen geben? danke.


----------



## kubikjch (24. Februar 2008)

Heute war wirklich ein erstklassiker Tag.
Waren heute bei gefühlten 25 C auf dem Balkon gesessen und haben gegrillt.
Ein Hoch auf die Globale Erwärmung.
Wenn das so weiter geht kommt ihr beim AX mit dem Trinken nicht hinterher

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Axalp (24. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab kommende woche frei und will mal schauen, das ich einige unbekannte sachen fahre.
> 
> mal zum verständnis für oben genannte strecke zum mitverfolgen im der kompass karte fränkische schweiz.
> 
> ...



Am Besten wäre natürlich wenn Du mit uns mitfahren würdest. Mit den Wegbeschreibungen hier können eigentlich auch nur Insider was anfangen  und vieles liegt abseits der öffentlichen Wanderwege.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## ragazza (24. Februar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre natürlich wenn Du mit uns mitfahren würdest. Mit den Wegbeschreibungen hier können eigentlich auch nur Insider was anfangen  und vieles liegt abseits der öffentlichen Wanderwege.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Es wissen ja nicht mal die "Locals"(=Eingeborenen) wo sie manchmal sind


----------



## Axalp (24. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Es wissen ja nicht mal die "Locals"(=Eingeborenen) wo sie manchmal sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. Februar 2008)

wenn ich das aber richtig mitbekommen habe, dann fahrt ihr mir einfach ein wenig zu früh. bin eher der mensch, der erst ab mittag lust und laune hat. ausnahmen bestätigen aber die regel. ich kann es mir ja mal überlegen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nicht,daß ich mich gerne wiederhole,aber ist nicht tatsächlich ein Trend zu kürzeren Federwegen und weniger Gewicht spürbar  ?



na der Trend ist wo er bleibt bei min. 160 mm. Aber die Tour gestern hatte nur 2 Schlüsselstellen. Bergauf und auf der geraden ist das Scott schon opti. 
Aber bergab mit dem Sport Albert und 2,8 Bar  
Da ist mir das Freak 1000 mal lieber. 

Bei weniger Gewicht, könnt ich erst mal bei mir anfangen da ist noch viel Potential.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab kommende woche frei und will mal schauen, das ich einige unbekannte sachen fahre.
> 
> mal zum verständnis für oben genannte strecke zum mitverfolgen im der kompass karte fränkische schweiz.
> 
> ...



Am besten kann dir der Roland helfen. Der kennt jeden Grashalm und jeden Weg!!

Buahhhhh!!    Ist ein Witz!  Der verläuft sich sogar in seiner Dusche!


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am besten kann dir der Roland helfen. Der kennt jeden Grashalm und jeden Weg!!
> 
> Buahhhhh!!    Ist ein Witz!  Der verläuft sich sogar in seiner Dusche!



Ich kann ja nicht überall der beste sein.


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2008)

kurzer nachtrag von der gestrigen krottenseetour
start war an der maximiliangrotte, dann gings weiter durch die steinerne stadt






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
über diversen trails in richtund sackdillingen, dann weiter zur bismarktgrotte, an den zimmerbergwäden vorbei nach hartenstein, von da zur petershöhle und zurück zum auto.
landschaftlich und singeltrailmässig wars ne super tour, und da auf den grössten teil der strecke keine kneipen sind, gabs auch fast keine wandersleut.


----------



## ragazza (25. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na der Trend ist wo er bleibt bei min. 160 mm. Aber die Tour gestern hatte nur 2 Schlüsselstellen. Bergauf und auf der geraden ist das Scott schon opti.
> Aber bergab mit dem Sport Albert und 2,8 Bar
> Da ist mir das Freak 1000 mal lieber.
> 
> Bei weniger Gewicht, könnt ich erst mal bei mir anfangen da ist noch viel Potential.



2,8 bar,das Ding muss ja hüpfen wie ein Gummiball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> 2,8 bar,das Ding muss ja hüpfen wie ein Gummiball


Ein Sattelschlepper braucht auch viel Luft in den Reifen!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2008)

SCho lang nix mehr vom Wolf gehört! Der wärd si doch ned selbsd wechgrammd hom!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzer nachtrag von der gestrigen krottenseetour
> start war an der maximiliangrotte, dann gings weiter durch die steinerne stadt
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Peter alter Warmduscher! Fährsd immernu mid langer Hosn und Ohrnschützer Hä?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> 2,8 bar,das Ding muss ja hüpfen wie ein Gummiball



Hüpfen is a Dreck dagegen. Wennsd irgendwo runter springst hauts dich auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder nauf.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Sattelschlepper braucht auch viel Luft in den Reifen!



Des stimmt. Aber du brauchst dir wegen dem Luftdruck deinen Kopf nicht zerbrechen.  
Des einzige was du bekommst ist eh nur ein Standplatten an deim Roggi Dick, denn des Ding werd eh ned bewegt.  
Fährst do drüm eigendlich mid Mundschutz und Sunnaschirm im Fit. Center.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt. Aber du brauchst dir wegen dem Luftdruck deinen Kopf nicht zerbrechen.
> Des einzige was du bekommst ist eh nur ein Standplatten an deim Roggi Dick, denn des Ding werd eh ned bewegt.
> Fährst do drüm eigendlich mid Mundschutz und Sunnaschirm im Fit. Center.


Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Peter alter Warmduscher! Fährsd immernu mid langer Hosn und Ohrnschützer Hä?



lieber mit langer hosn fohrn, wie garned fohrn , und morgn werd ich scho wieder fohrn müssn , des einzige was bei dir momentan fährt, ist wennst an fohrn lässt


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2008)

Bin vorhin von ana 35 KM 600 HM Tour zurück. Aber 95% Strasse. Des ganze mitn Scott bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein.  
Aber an Sau Gegenwind 
Des war aber die einzige Tour bis Samstag. 
Weil weniger ist mehr


----------



## kubikjch (26. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin vorhin von ana 35 KM 600 HM Tour zurück. Aber 95% Strasse. Des ganze mitn Scott bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein.
> Aber an Sau Gegenwind
> Des war aber die einzige Tour bis Samstag.
> Weil weniger ist mehr



Wers glaubt


----------



## macmount (26. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Sattelschlepper braucht auch viel Luft in den Reifen!



mid saddlschlebbä maansd wool diich  - liebä ohne saddl foän - als saddl schlebbm hod dä wool ledsdhinn gedochd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (26. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin vorhin von ana 35 KM 600 HM Tour zurück. Aber 95% Strasse. Des ganze mitn Scott bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein.
> Aber an Sau Gegenwind
> Des war aber die einzige Tour bis Samstag.
> Weil weniger ist mehr



ich hobs doch gwissd - oone dain bännd geed nix   - mussi widdä allaa foän om kanool


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich hobs doch gwissd - oone dain bännd geed nix   - mussi widdä allaa foän om kanool



Die ham gsocht das nu renga werd. Und Dsaid hob i a grod kapt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wers glaubt



vielleicht am Freitag aber nur ganz kurz.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Februar 2008)

Also Buam, jetzt gehts auf Genitalien. Ich such schon mal ne schöne Route raus wie wir die Berch am besten umfahren  und teste schon mal die Lifte, schließlich wollen wir ja beim AX entspannt und bequem den Berch nauf. Vielleicht erwischen wir ja auch nen Almauftrieb, dann hock ich mich auf so a RIndviech drauf, bloß strampeln du ich nix.................. 

also pfiats aich....bis Mondooch.........


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2008)

HAbe endlich mal was gelsesen, was mein Herz erfreut!! 

AM WOCHENENDE SOLL ES BEI EUCH PISSEN!!!!! 

@ Schoschi: Dir wünsche ich natürlich Kaiserwetter!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> HAbe endlich mal was gelsesen, was mein Herz erfreut!!
> 
> AM WOCHENENDE SOLL ES BEI EUCH PISSEN!!!!!
> 
> @ Schoschi: Dir wünsche ich natürlich Kaiserwetter!



Da red ma noch mal drüber wenns Wochenende rum ist und wir trotzdem 2 Tage gefahren sind.  
Du kannst ja ins Fitnesscenter gehen und ne Runde auf dem Ergometer oder Spinningbike drehen:kotz:


----------



## macmount (27. Februar 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da red ma noch mal drüber wenns Wochenende rum ist und wir trotzdem 2 Tage gefahren sind.
> Du kannst ja ins Fitnesscenter gehen und ne Runde auf dem Ergometer oder Spinningbike drehen:kotz:



zum schbinna - brauchd dä bänd ka schbinningbaik


----------



## macmount (28. Februar 2008)

ja soochd amol - is scho widdä fussboll oddä wos??????? kaans doo


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Februar 2008)

So Jungs!
Da sich ja im Augenblick mal alles wieder nur ums Biken dreht hier mal wieder ein Link zu einer anderern Sportart! (In China hat man Zeit!!!)  Im Verhältnis zu diesem Boarder haben unserer Eier die Größe einer Kaulquappe!!!   Is wurschd! Is obber a saugudes Video(Ich moch eignli ka Boarder) Obber schaud euch amol den Berch und des Gefälle amol on ! Wenns di do lechd...........   Ich finds Saugeil wos  manche Verrüggde machn, wo ich scho allans vom zuschaua die Hosn voll hob.  Kommendare erwünschd!! 
Der Chinese
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A
     
Vollbild einschalten!!!!!
Jeder, der schon einmal SKi oder Board gefahren ist weiß, was dieser Arsch da macht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (28. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So Jungs!
> Da sich ja im Augenblick mal alles wieder nur ums Biken dreht hier mal wieder ein Link zu einer anderern Sportart! (In China hat man Zeit!!!)  Im Verhältnis zu diesem Boarder haben unserer Eier die Größe einer Kaulquappe!!!   Is wurschd! Is obber a saugudes Video(Ich moch eignli ka Boarder) Obber schaud euch amol den Berch und des Gefälle amol on ! Wenns di do lechd...........   Ich finds Saugeil wos  manche Verrüggde machn, wo ich scho allans vom zuschaua die Hosn voll hob.  Kommendare erwünschd!!
> Der Chinese
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A



hääääääääää????? ums baign dreed    - ich glaab ich bin im folschn foorum  - do is hoid kaanä deä übärs baign reed oddä irgendwos dreed - ich glaab du dreesd longsom durch bai die gälbm - drodsdeem dangschöö füäs fiddeo
und kumm endlich haam däs mä widdä mol om kanol foän - sunsd is di kondi widdä im ars... 
gruus und schduss, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Februar 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hääääääääää????? ums baign dreed    - ich glaab ich bin im folschn foorum  - do is hoid kaanä deä übärs baign reed oddä irgendwos dreed - ich glaab du dreesd longsom durch bai die gälbm - drodsdeem dangschöö füäs fiddeo
> und kumm endlich haam däs mä widdä mol om kanol foän - sunsd is di kondi widdä im ars...
> gruus und schduss, dä wolf


Wolf du Rindfich!!!
Wie konnsdn noch so am Film vom Kannasurfn gwadschn? 
Schald amol auf Vollbildmodus!!!! 
Ich find des Ding so Geil (obwohl ich Schneeausderpistenschieber ned moch!!!)


----------



## macmount (28. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf du Rindfich!!!
> Wie konnsdn noch so am Film vom Kannasurfn gwadschn?
> Schald amol auf Vollbildmodus!!!!
> Ich find des Ding so Geil (obwohl ich Schneeausderpistenschieber ned moch!!!)



wos willsdn süüsä - des rudsch mä doch auf aanä orschbaggn ob (eds amol im ännsd - eds hobbi scho gedochd miä sänn blöd - obbä wenni des sääch bini mä sichä däs nu loid gibbd dii nu blöödä sin)
bis nochäd gälbä kaisä


----------



## Axalp (28. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kommendare erwünschd!!
> Der Chinese
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A
> 
> ...



Du sollst keine    Videos glotzen sondern schaffen!


----------



## ragazza (28. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So Jungs!
> Da sich ja im Augenblick mal alles wieder nur ums Biken dreht hier mal wieder ein Link zu einer anderern Sportart! (In China hat man Zeit!!!)  Im Verhältnis zu diesem Boarder haben unserer Eier die Größe einer Kaulquappe!!!   Is wurschd! Is obber a saugudes Video(Ich moch eignli ka Boarder) Obber schaud euch amol den Berch und des Gefälle amol on ! Wenns di do lechd...........   Ich finds Saugeil wos  manche Verrüggde machn, wo ich scho allans vom zuschaua die Hosn voll hob.  Kommendare erwünschd!!
> Der Chinese
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A
> ...



Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt,daß ich bei dieser Abfahrt gefilmt wurde,das hätten die ja vorher sagen können


----------



## kubikjch (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich finds den Hammer, Respekt vor dem Mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A



Lässig


----------



## macmount (1. März 2008)

hallo, ihr üblichn
niggs loos hoid - iä schwächld doch ned???  - gfooän (oddä gfloong) wäd hoid kaanä sai oddä - und morng sölls aa ned bessä ausschaua midm wäddä  - noja donn müssmä hald dem bännd sai video nu a booä mol ooschaua 
bis di daache, dä wolf


----------



## shift (1. März 2008)

Hey ihr Papnasen!

Bin über Ostern in Frangn, bereitet also schon ma ein paar nette Touren vor 
Aber bitte eher technisch, hab mein Demo jetzt....bin also eher für langsam bergauf und rock `n`roll berg ab 

bye stefan


----------



## ragazza (1. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo, ihr üblichn
> niggs loos hoid - iä schwächld doch ned???  - gfooän (oddä gfloong) wäd hoid kaanä sai oddä - und morng sölls aa ned bessä ausschaua midm wäddä  - noja donn müssmä hald dem bännd sai video nu a booä mol ooschaua
> bis di daache, dä wolf



CARPE DIEMAlso nutz das schlechte Wetter ,um zu räumen,Bäder zu planen,Schwiegermütter zu besuchen,Häuser abzubauen-aufzubauen,mit den Kindern zu spielen,mach all diese lästigen Sachen,damit du bei schönem Wetter mit auf ne Runde gehen kannst.  
Also los jetz,Computer aus und ab....


----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> CARPE DIEMAlso nutz das schlechte Wetter ,um zu räumen,Bäder zu planen,Schwiegermütter zu besuchen,Häuser abzubauen-aufzubauen,mit den Kindern zu spielen,mach all diese lästigen Sachen,damit du bei schönem Wetter mit auf ne Runde gehen kannst.
> Also los jetz,Computer aus und ab....



Wie jetzt?  Keine flowigen Bilder dieses Wochenende?  Schade!  Kann ja leider in China auch nur "Indoor" fahren! 
ICH LIEBE DEN WETTERBERICHT AUS DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!! 
Wie wäre es den einmal mit ein paar Hometrainer Bildern?      (Falls der Wind eure Hütte nicht umgepustet hat!) 
Nur noch 6 Tage!!!!! 
I'l be Back!!!


----------



## macmount (1. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?  Keine flowigen Bilder dieses Wochenende?  Schade!  Kann ja leider in China auch nur "Indoor" fahren!
> ICH LIEBE DEN WETTERBERICHT AUS DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!!
> Wie wäre es den einmal mit ein paar Hometrainer Bildern?      (Falls der Wind eure Hütte nicht umgepustet hat!)
> Nur noch 6 Tage!!!!!
> I'l be Back!!!



schigg du mol a booä bildä - obsd ned scho gälb gworn bisd


----------



## macmount (1. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> CARPE DIEMAlso nutz das schlechte Wetter ,um zu räumen,Bäder zu planen,Schwiegermütter zu besuchen,Häuser abzubauen-aufzubauen,mit den Kindern zu spielen,mach all diese lästigen Sachen,damit du bei schönem Wetter mit auf ne Runde gehen kannst.
> Also los jetz,Computer aus und ab....



guud kummsd hoid nu vorbai - donn foä mä a rundn


----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2008)

@Jochen: Mal etwas für uns "ex" Biker!! 
Also wenn das kein harter Crash ist was dann?  (Warten! Nicht der Ausrutscher ist der eigentliche " Höhepunkt")!!!!!  
Moto Gp: Start-Ziel Gerade; Einschlag bei ca. 250 Km/h
Wie immer !! VOLLBILD!!! 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VeYqMurazkI

Ps: Mander do würdn unsere Brodegdorn wos helfn?


----------



## macmount (1. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Jochen: Mal etwas für uns "ex" Biker!!
> Also wenn das kein harter Crash ist was dann?  (Warten! Nicht der Ausrutscher ist der eigentliche " Höhepunkt")!!!!!
> Moto Gp: Start-Ziel Gerade; Einschlag bei ca. 250 Km/h
> Wie immer !! VOLLBILD!!!
> ...



däd soong bärfäggdä frondflibb


----------



## 0815p (1. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Papnasen!
> 
> Bin über Ostern in Frangn, bereitet also schon ma ein paar nette Touren vor
> Aber bitte eher technisch, hab mein Demo jetzt....bin also eher für langsam bergauf und rock `n`roll berg ab
> ...



gruss dich stefan
übers ostern wochend, schade da sind wir ( roland martina ich, sven) wahrscheinlich ned in franken, sondern am lago, wenns Wetter da schön ist, falls ned, dann logisch , bei uns in der fränkischen, und desmal a paar gescheite Touren, ned sowas wie damals, wos dabei warst . Aber der bernd kann uns ja vertreten, des problem ist bloss, er hat entweder ka zeit (wegen famlilie ) wo ich super find) oder ka kontie mehr , wegen China, wo ich :kotz:  find, aber mal schaun, der wolfi könnt noch gaiden, dann kommst bestimmt a super technisch zum Genuss.
grüss die schweiz von uns
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> däd soong bärfäggdä frondflibb


Perfegd wärs gwen wenner weider gfohr wär!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gruss dich stefan
> übers ostern wochend, schade da sind wir ( roland martina ich, sven) warscheinlich ned in franken, sondern am lago, wens wetter da schön ist, falls ned, dann logisch , bei uns in der fränkischen, und desmal a paar gscheide touren, ned sowas wie damals, wos dabei warst . Aber der bernd kann uns ja vertreten, des proplem ist bloss, er hat endweder ka zeit (wegen famlilie ) wo ich super find) oder ka kontie mehr , wegen china, wo ich :kotz:  find, aber mal schaun, der wolfi könnt noch gaiden, dann kommst bestimmt a super technisch zum genuss.
> grüss die schweiz von uns
> peter


Hallo Stefan,
Bin vom  15.- 22. 03 Skifahren . Wann schlägsd du denn in good old Frangn auf?.
A bor Stelln zum Knie auf schlogn dädi scho a findn!


----------



## ragazza (1. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> guud kummsd hoid nu vorbai - donn foä mä a rundn



Heut ist mirs leicht zu windig


----------



## macmount (2. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Heut ist mirs leicht zu windig



hosd räächd - di fraa is aa zä müd  - gemmä nain bedd 
a guuds nächdla, dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (2. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Jochen: Mal etwas für uns "ex" Biker!!
> Also wenn das kein harter Crash ist was dann?  (Warten! Nicht der Ausrutscher ist der eigentliche " Höhepunkt")!!!!!
> Moto Gp: Start-Ziel Gerade; Einschlag bei ca. 250 Km/h
> Wie immer !! VOLLBILD!!!
> ...



Aldder, Krasse Sache. hoffentlich hat der Helm gehalten


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2008)

schlechte Wochenend Ausbeute: 40KM und 1000 HM bei sehr viel Gegenwind aber trockenen Strassen.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schlechte Wochenend Ausbeute: 40KM und 1000 HM bei sehr viel Gegenwind aber trockenen Strassen.


----------



## ragazza (2. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schlechte Wochenend Ausbeute: 40KM und 1000 HM bei sehr viel Gegenwind aber trockenen Strassen.



Respekt,Roland,bei dem Wetter 
Hab heut nur zum Fenster rausgeschaut und einen auf Weichei gemacht.Hab aber die Zeit genutzt nen grossen Wohnungsputz zu machen.Am Dienstag solls ja sogar schneien

@all:  Wart ihr heut auch alle brav beim grossen Ting und habt die neuen Häuptlinge gewählt ?
Bei uns hatte man die Auswahl zwischen drei Beamten


----------



## ragazza (2. März 2008)

Hay Bernd,gibts in Cina eigentlich auch än Sonntach,oder hat den die grosse Partei schon abgeschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Respekt,Roland,bei dem Wetter
> Hab heut nur zum Fenster rausgeschaut und einen auf Weichei gemacht.Hab aber die Zeit genutzt nen grossen Wohnungsputz zu machen.Am Dienstag solls ja sogar schneien
> 
> @all:  Wart ihr heut auch alle brav beim grossen Ting und habt die neuen Häuptlinge gewählt ?
> Bei uns hatte man die Auswahl zwischen drei Beamten



also ich hab heut infos zum lago und la palma gesammelt bei den pisswetter hab ich ka lust zum radeln


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Respekt,Roland,bei dem Wetter
> Hab heut nur zum Fenster rausgeschaut und einen auf Weichei gemacht.Hab aber die Zeit genutzt nen grossen Wohnungsputz zu machen.Am Dienstag solls ja sogar schneien
> 
> @all:  Wart ihr heut auch alle brav beim grossen Ting und habt die neuen Häuptlinge gewählt ?
> Bei uns hatte man die Auswahl zwischen drei Beamten



Ja gewählt hab ich auch als alter Oberfranke.  Das Wetter war nicht schlecht nur saumässiger Gegenwind. Heute konnte ich den Sankt Moritz Berg an vielen Stellen mittreten. 
Aber sonst alles schön trocken und nicht kalt.

Hab mir jetzt Barends an meinen Lenker gemacht. Ist jetzt die totale Marathon und All Mountainmaschine. Nur der Fahrer schwächelt noch ein wenig.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also ich hab heut infos zum lago und la palma gesammelt bei den pisswetter hab ich ka lust zum radeln



Waren die Infos wegen dem Sturm recht zerstreut,  das du die einsammeln musstest. 

Ja Ja des is scho >Schei.. wenn des Enduro nass wird. Und erst der Deck an den Reifen !! (kopfschüttel)


----------



## Axalp (2. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Papnasen!
> 
> Bin über Ostern in Frangn, bereitet also schon ma ein paar nette Touren vor
> Aber bitte eher technisch, hab mein Demo jetzt....bin also eher für langsam bergauf und rock `n`roll berg ab
> ...



Servus,

sorry, ich bin über Ostern entweder auf Geschäftreise  oder im Trainigslager im Schwarzwald - sofern man dort wieder fahren darf/kann. Am Wochenende war's wegen Sturm leider nicht möglich. Also auch nur Radweg/Straße. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## shift (2. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Bin vom  15.- 22. 03 Skifahren . Wann schlägsd du denn in good old Frangn auf?.
> A bor Stelln zum Knie auf schlogn dädi scho a findn!



Hey, bin vom 21.-23.3 in Franken. Mal sehen vielleicht wird s ja mit einem von euch...

@ all: is ja typisch, habt euch alle abgesprochen euch zu verpissen was?  

bei uns ist glaube ich das gleiche sch...wetter wie bei euch, waren heute troztdem 2h riden. Ganz neue Bedingungen mit den ganzen Bäumen im Weg 

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren die Infos wegen dem Sturm recht zerstreut,  das du die einsammeln musstest.
> 
> Ja Ja des is scho >Schei.. wenn des Enduro nass wird. Und erst der Deck an den Reifen !! (kopfschüttel)



du fährst ja bloss noch mitn leichtbau reutn ding da passen dei lenkerhörnla richtig na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey, bin vom 21.-23.3 in Franken. Mal sehen vielleicht wird s ja mit einem von euch...
> 
> @ all: is ja typisch, habt euch alle abgesprochen euch zu verpissen was?
> 
> ...



niggs värbissn - ich bi doo - hob bloos ka dsaid 
abrobboo baamä - mid daim demo schbringsd doch drüübä  - schigg mol a buildl - am besdn in äggschn
no donn grüazi, dä wolf


----------



## shift (2. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> niggs värbissn - ich bi doo - hob bloos ka dsaid
> abrobboo baamä - mid daim demo schbringsd doch drüübä  - schigg mol a buildl - am besdn in äggschn
> no donn grüazi, dä wolf



Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, ich wäre nicht gesprungen-nur das es anders war 

Bild in Action wird schwer, da seht ihr ja wie beschissen ich fahr....Standbild kommt scho mal

bye stefan,

ps: das du keine Zeit hast wundert mich nicht...


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du fährst ja bloss noch mitn leichtbau reutn ding da passen dei lenkerhörnla richtig na



Na ich woa am Samsdoch midn Freak underwegs.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du fährst ja bloss noch mitn leichtbau reutn ding da passen dei lenkerhörnla richtig na


Der soll blos aufpassn, das nern sei Fraa  ned aunu Hörner aufhoggd wenner blos nu aufn Hobl hoggd!!!


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ich woa am Samsdoch midn Freak underwegs.



sog bloss , du hast die jämmerlichen hörner ans freak gemacht:kotz: wenns so is, versteh ich die welt nemmer


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> sog bloss , du hast die jämmerlichen hörner ans freak gemacht:kotz: wenns so is, versteh ich die welt nemmer



donn sollä sich öschd amol di hönnä obschdoosn


----------



## Schoschi (3. März 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...586&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


Hey Bernd, 
du arbeitest doch da irgendwo in der Nähe?! Jetzt wundert mich gar nix mehr........... 

Ich hab mir übrigens die Berch jetzt mal genauer angeschaut, quasi aus der Sicht eines Radlers, mir ist ganz anders geworden..........glaub ich brauch ein Kohlefaserhardtail, wachs mir die Haxn, zieh so ne Hose wie der Bernd an und besorg mir EPO in der Magnumpackung..........nur mit Alkohol ist des net zu schaffen.............


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...586&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
> 
> 
> Hey Bernd,
> ...


@ schoschi: Wo findn marn su arn Scheiß du grange Sau!?  
In China fohrn die Züch beseer wi in Beiern!! ( Ez mussi speiern!!)!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

Mei Kollech will a eischdeign. Hob nern a Känyiän Nerve ES odder AM Wecherm Breis/ Leisdungsverhäldnis vorgschlogn! Wos mandn ihr? Breis Limid fürs Bike  max. 2000  +-200!!!  
Der Hund kon blos SAufn und hod a schöna Közn! Obber is a Boarder der auf Ägdschn stehd und a wos  (Kondi) machn will (Wall di Käzn zu gros is!))  
Und Etz leng mern an Akkount o!!!  Seids Lieb zu nerm!!


----------



## Axalp (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mei Kollech will a eischdeign. Hob nern a Känyiän Nerve ES odder AM Wecherm Breis/ Leisdungsverhäldnis vorgschlogn! Wos mandn ihr? Breis Limid fürs Bike  max. 2000  +-200!!!
> Der Hund kon blos SAufn und hod a schöna Közn! Obber is a Boarder der auf Ägdschn stehd und a wos  (Kondi) machn will (Wall di Käzn zu gros is!))
> Und Etz leng mern an Akkount o!!!  Seids Lieb zu nerm!!



Ich geb mol meinen Senf dazu:
Beim RADWERK in Erlangen steht noch ein Cube Stereo 20'' für 2040.-  'rum. Ich wollt's ja net   Ist ein '07er (2400.- Originalpreis) mit Fox Talas, Fox RP23, XT kpl., Formula K24?.  
Canyon is doch so'n Versand-Hobel, oder? Muss das sein?  
Ich schmeiss noch des Fusion Raid in die Runde, aber da wird's mit dem Budget eng.
Spontan fällt mir noch Ghost AMR 7500 oder... das Zesty 314 ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> sog bloss , du hast die jämmerlichen hörner ans freak gemacht:kotz: wenns so is, versteh ich die welt nemmer


----------



## ragazza (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mei Kollech will a eischdeign. Hob nern a Känyiän Nerve ES odder AM Wecherm Breis/ Leisdungsverhäldnis vorgschlogn! Wos mandn ihr? Breis Limid fürs Bike  max. 2000  +-200!!!
> Der Hund kon blos SAufn und hod a schöna Közn! Obber is a Boarder der auf Ägdschn stehd und a wos  (Kondi) machn will (Wall di Käzn zu gros is!))
> Und Etz leng mern an Akkount o!!!  Seids Lieb zu nerm!!



Ein Canyon geht meinesachtens schon in Ordnung,wir brauchen ja unsre Räder nicht zum Eisdielenposen,und ich steh da schon über Markengehabe.Das P-L-Verhältnis bei Canyon ist wirklich stark,nur sollte man halt ein klein wenig selber schrauben können,denn die lokalen Händler schreien nicht gerade Hurra wenn man damit ankommt.Willste Probefahren,musst nach Koblenz fahren,auch nicht der nächste Weg.Das Nerve ES9 oder AM9 springt mir auch immer wieder ins Auge,kriegst halt für 2700.- ein Oberklasserad.
Mit nem Stereo in der Grundausstattung kommt er auch überall durch wo ihn seine Kondi hinträgt.Dann kann er ja nach und nach Teile nachrüsten,der Rahmen ist auf jedenfall Klasse und er kann sowohl in der Fränkischen rumhopsen und wenns sein muss auch nen Marathon fahren.So jetzt hab ich genug kluggesch........n


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich geb mol meinen Senf dazu:
> Beim RADWERK in Erlangen steht noch ein Cube Stereo 20'' fÃ¼r 2040.- â¬ 'rum. Ich wollt's ja net   Ist ein '07er (2400.- Originalpreis) mit Fox Talas, Fox RP23, XT kpl., Formula K24?.
> Canyon is doch so'n Versand-Hobel, oder? Muss das sein?
> Ich schmeiss noch des Fusion Raid in die Runde, aber da wird's mit dem Budget eng.
> Spontan fÃ¤llt mir noch Ghost AMR 7500 oder... das Zesty 314 ein.



A Cube Stereo wÃ¼rd ich dem Canyon vorziehen siehe einschlÃ¤gige Tests. Mit der Ausstattung nur 2000 â¬ ist ein sehr guter Preis. Fusion Raid wird zu teuer. Das AMR 7500 ist auch ein gutes All Mountain.
Canyon ist schon auch nicht schlecht ist aber halt ein Versenderbike. 
Da kannst du doch gleich ein :kotz: SX Trail nehmen. 


Oder doch das da unten fÃ¼r 1666 (ohne handeln beim Stadler). Die Ausstattung ist der Hammer fÃ¼r den Preis. Sogar hinten eine Steckachse ist bestimmt supersteif.


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2008)

Oder mal den Wolf fragen der hat ein fast neues Enduro mit nagelneuen Dee Maxx Felgen und Maxxis Reifen.  
Gibts bestimmt günstig weil der hot ja imma ka Dsaid.


----------



## Mopskoetzen (3. März 2008)

Also bei dene Drecksschlizzaugn is middlerweile kotz vor viera.
A guada zeitpunkt um mich vorzustelln.  
Dei kloane Mickey Mouse aus Hausn hoad mi afach aufn gschmack brachd.

Weil i a bludiger oafänger bin, und dem breier koan schrid übern wech trau, brauch i aldernadiven zum breierowski sam vurschloch.

a kloans bildla kummt a nu.
Aba da is der hübsche verandwordlich  

Gruß
Mopskoetzen aka Steini


----------



## schu2000 (3. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Willste Probefahren,musst nach Koblenz fahren,auch nicht der nächste Weg.



Naja wo ein Wille da ein Weg...ich hab mal von jemand gehört der ist extra für ne Probefahrt  ziemlich kurzfristig Samstag früh mal eben nach München gefahren, dort auf den Isartrails rumgekurbelt, der Mitfahrer vom Deutschlandvertrieb der Bikefirma hat sich dabei nach ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde bei nem Sturz den kleinen Finger gebrochen, womit die Probefahrt dann nicht mehr allzulang dauern konnte und es dann wieder nach Hause ging. Und zwei Wochen später hatte er dann ein grünes MTB Cycletech Opium...


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oder mal den Wolf fragen der hat ein fast neues Enduro mit nagelneuen Dee Maxx Felgen und Maxxis Reifen.
> Gibts bestimmt günstig weil der hot ja imma ka Dsaid.



hol di dä daifi süüssä - niggs wädd väkaffd und wenni drauf schloofm muss


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

Hey Vögel!! 
China Zeit 4 :00 ........ Vollähnmung!!! 
Als Beweis Bild!!!! 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/50219]
	
[/URL]

Also:
Mopskoetzenriesenranze.... (oder so ähnlich) will erntshaft einsteigen. Hod obber bis etz blos geboarded( Den Schneee aus der Bisdn gschobn! ) 
 Der basd wiad sau! Fängd  bei Null on und is garandierd ausbaufähich!
A Enduro is mani zu grass, waller ka Kanalschlambn hod! Also wos brauchd der Mo!?


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Also bei dene Drecksschlizzaugn is middlerweile kotz vor viera.
> A guada zeitpunkt um mich vorzustelln.
> Dei kloane Mickey Mouse aus Hausn hoad mi afach aufn gschmack brachd.
> 
> ...



särrvus - gschaid schraim koosd ja scho  - do is ja schomol dä grundschdaa gleechd - a wenns di andänn värüggdn immä ned leesn könnän 
den bäbbärl konnsd aa ned übän weech draua  bass auf däss ä di ned oo di gälbm väkaafd - füä dswaa moos bieä
bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mei Kollech will a eischdeign. Hob nern a Känyiän Nerve ES odder AM Wecherm Breis/ Leisdungsverhäldnis vorgschlogn! Wos mandn ihr? Breis Limid fürs Bike  max. 2000  +-200!!!
> Der Hund kon blos SAufn und hod a schöna Közn! Obber is a Boarder der auf Ägdschn stehd und a wos  (Kondi) machn will (Wall di Käzn zu gros is!))
> Und Etz leng mern an Akkount o!!!  Seids Lieb zu nerm!!



Servus Bernd,

ich hab das Nerve ES 9.0 von 2007, was jetzt größtenteils dem AM 9.0 entspricht. Hast Du glaube ich auch gesehen, als wir das letzte Mal am Brotzeitrail geparkt hatten.

Kann sich Dein Kollege gern mal anschaun. Probe fahren aber nur auf der Straße wo es flach und frei ist.   Womöglich wiegt er >100 kg (so wie Du ihn beschreibst) und macht mein schönes Bike platt 

@Robert (ragazza)
Du kannst das Teil auch auch mal im Gelände probieren, falls Du Interesse hast, auch wenn mich das Bild in Deinem Profil etwas abschreckt  

Ich denke das Nerve AM 6.0  (1.800 Euro) oder das AM 7.0 (2.000 Euro) sind durchaus ein Überlegung wert.

Zu dem Preis kommt noch
- Versandkosten 18,80 Euro
- Versandkarton "Bikeguard" 14,90 Euro
hinzu.

Zum Service von Canyon:
Das Canyon meiner Freundin hat nach ca. 2 Jahren einen Riss im Rahmen bekommen. Komplettes Rad versandkostenfrei an Canyon geschickt und nach ca. 10 Tagen war es wieder fahrbereit zurück. Der Rahmen wurde getauscht - sogar gegen das aktueller neue Modell!  

Ciao
Wolfi


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Vögel!!
> Also:
> Mopskoetzenriesenranze.... (oder so ähnlich) will erntshaft einsteigen. Hod obber bis etz blos geboarded( Den Schneee aus der Bisdn gschobn! )
> Der basd wiad sau! Fängd  bei Null on und is garandierd ausbaufähich!
> A Enduro is mani zu grass, waller ka Kanalschlambn hod! Also wos brauchd der Mo!?



also ich dääd mä a liteville kaafm des is am fläggsiblsdn, des koosd als enduro, als allmaundn, als rennä unw. aufbaua und aa laichd widdä umbaua - is bloos di frooch wi des midm brais ausschaud - wall dä rooma kosd scho ca 1600 euronen
http://www.dsbike.de/dsbike-check/liteville-konfigurator.html


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also ich dääd mä a liteville kaafm des is am fläggsiblsdn, des koosd als enduro, als allmaundn, als rennä unw. aufbaua und aa laichd widdä umbaua - is bloos di frooch wi des midm brais ausschaud - wall dä rooma kosd scho ca 1600 euronen
> http://www.dsbike.de/dsbike-check/liteville-konfigurator.html


Wolf ! DEPP !  LIMIT 2000!!!+- 200! Wos wilsdn etz mid am Rohma wo 1600 kosd?!! Bisd etz du bsofnn odde wir?


----------



## ragazza (3. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja wo ein Wille da ein Weg...ich hab mal von jemand gehört der ist extra für ne Probefahrt  ziemlich kurzfristig Samstag früh mal eben nach München gefahren, dort auf den Isartrails rumgekurbelt, der Mitfahrer vom Deutschlandvertrieb der Bikefirma hat sich dabei nach ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde bei nem Sturz den kleinen Finger gebrochen, womit die Probefahrt dann nicht mehr allzulang dauern konnte und es dann wieder nach Hause ging. Und zwei Wochen später hatte er dann ein grünes MTB Cycletech Opium...



Liebe versetzt Berge,und wenn erst die Opiumsucht dazu kommt...


----------



## kubikjch (3. März 2008)

Hey Bernd, verkaaf´n halt dei Roggie, weil dann konnst dir amol a gscheits Fohrrod kaafn.


----------



## ragazza (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf ! DEPP !  LIMIT 2000!!!+- 200! Wos wilsdn etz mid am Rohma wo 1600 kosd?!! Bisd etz du bsofnn odde wir?



Der Rahmen fürs Leidwill kost mittlerweilen a scho 2 Scheine(dafür is da aber scho a Saddelklemmschelln dabei

@Wolfram,danke fürs Angebot,du bist aber,wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ne ganze Ecke grösser als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Bernd, verkaaf´n halt dei Roggie, weil dann konnst dir amol a gscheits Fohrrod kaafn.


Arschgeleggd Hometrainer Junkie!!


----------



## schu2000 (3. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Liebe versetzt Berge,und wenn erst die Opiumsucht dazu kommt...



Tja   des is aber mal ne Sucht mit positiven Auswirkungen...ah wenn mich alle Nichtbiker mittlerweile für an kompletten Spinner halten (wenn sie des net scho vorher gemacht ham  )
Der Jörg müsst jetzt übrigens sein neus Opium 6 fertig haben!! Wann kommstn mal zum Anschaua und Probesitzn??


----------



## ragazza (3. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tja   des is aber mal ne Sucht mit positiven Auswirkungen...ah wenn mich alle Nichtbiker mittlerweile für an kompletten Spinner halten (wenn sie des net scho vorher gemacht ham  )
> Der Jörg müsst jetzt übrigens sein neus Opium 6 fertig haben!! Wann kommstn mal zum Anschaua und Probesitzn??



Könnt man ja gleich mit ner "guided Tour " in eurer Gegend verbinden


----------



## kubikjch (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lern du ersch amol widder des laafn!!



Blödmann  Morgn bin i beim Hufdoktor zum Röntgen, dann hoff i das ich die Krückn bald in die Eckn oder dir übern Kopf haua konn.


----------



## kubikjch (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Arschgeleggd Hometrainer Junkie!!



War i vorhin 50 min draufghockt, und ab und zu hab i sogar mal an dich denkt


----------



## Saddamchen (3. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> War i vorhin 50 min draufghockt, und ab und zu hab i sogar mal an dich denkt


Aber hoffentlich nicht abgespri..........


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf ! DEPP !  LIMIT 2000!!!+- 200! Wos wilsdn etz mid am Rohma wo 1600 kosd?!! Bisd etz du bsofnn odde wir?



wos willsdn - des bassd donn doch - gschaidn rooma - und donn di resdlichn daile vo daim roggischrodd - donn konnsd dä endlich aa mol a gschaids rood kaafm


----------



## macmount (3. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Könnt man ja gleich mit ner "guided Tour " in eurer Gegend verbinden



des weä mol a ding


----------



## schu2000 (4. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des weä mol a ding



No Du hosd doch eh ka Dsaid!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Vögel!!
> China Zeit 4 :00 ........ Vollähnmung!!!
> Als Beweis Bild!!!!
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/50219]
> ...



Hey master Breyer um die zeit konnst dei Brilln ruich runder do. Do siggst voa lauda Suff sowieso nix mea.  
 Sooooo dick schauda aufn Bild goa ned aus, etz hobbi amol gmand do wiecht ana mehra als ich.

Auserdem glab i das du grong weasd weil du hosd scho an weissn Beloch auf da Zunga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. März 2008)

will morgen a kurz tour in der fränkischen fohrn, so ca um 15.30 an  der matterhornparkpl., wenn aner mitfohrn will, bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2008)

@Mopskoetzen  herzlich willkommen im clup der (kannst da ja denken) 
der bernd wird dir ja scho des meiste erzählt haben, wie es bei uns so ist obwohl, er ist ja meisst ned dabei


----------



## Schoschi (4. März 2008)

die nächste verlorene Seele.............


----------



## macmount (4. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> No Du hosd doch eh ka Dsaid!!



könnäd evenduäll bassiern glaanä schu  - könnäd obbä aa ned sai däs is die frooche 

wos dä beggnbauä scho gsochd hod - schau mä mol - donn sääng mä scho


----------



## macmount (4. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen a kurz tour in der fränkischen fohrn, so ca um 15.30 an  der matterhornparkpl., wenn aner mitfohrn will, bescheid sagen



foän du i scho wolln und woäschainlich aa doo - obbä nu ned so bald - do binni nu auf ärbädd 
morng ev widdä kanoolrundn - allaans - wäll dä roland fäärd ja one sain bännd ned


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> könnäd evenduäll bassiern glaanä schu  - könnäd obbä aa ned sai däs is die frooche
> 
> wos dä beggnbauä scho gsochd hod - schau mä mol - donn sääng mä scho



Ja ,aber der is dann Weltmeister worn


----------



## playbike (4. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Könnt man ja gleich mit ner "guided Tour " in eurer Gegend verbinden




Geht in Ordnung! 
Sven hat ja schon guided Kondition. Meine leider flöten gegangen.

Also das 6er Opium ist aufgebaut! Aber Tour geht nur bei schönem Wetter  Der Dreck von dem Weiß geht so schlecht ab


----------



## schu2000 (4. März 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung!
> Sven hat ja schon guided Kondition. Meine leider flöten gegangen.
> 
> Also das 6er Opium ist aufgebaut! Aber Tour geht nur bei schönem Wetter  Der Dreck von dem Weiß geht so schlecht ab



Ausreden...einfach trocken und fest werden lassen und dann abklopfen


----------



## macmount (4. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ja ,aber der is dann Weltmeister worn



des kenn mä ja scho - däfüä bin ich waldmaisdä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (4. März 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung!
> Sven hat ja schon guided Kondition. Meine leider flöten gegangen.
> 
> Also das 6er Opium ist aufgebaut! Aber Tour geht nur bei schönem Wetter  Der Dreck von dem Weiß geht so schlecht ab



Ich will Fotos,Photos,Foddos und Fotos sehen.......lechz 

Bei ner Tour müßt ihr halt ab und zu auf mich alten Mann warten


----------



## schu2000 (4. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich will Fotos,Photos,Foddos und Fotos sehen.......lechz
> 
> Bei ner Tour müßt ihr halt ab und zu auf mich alten Mann warten



Ja alles klar und dann ziehst uns voll ab und wir sehn Dich nur aus der Ferne von hinten....


----------



## Saddamchen (4. März 2008)

Kleine Beiträg ezum Thema : Bike - Gefühl - Technik! 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2X-9Khhqqm4
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0&feature=related

     

Also Bingo soll ja auch recht unterhaltsam sein!!!
Wer hätte den nach dem Verkauf seines Bikes evtl. Interesse?


----------



## Axalp (4. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kleine Beiträg ezum Thema : Bike - Gefühl - Technik!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2X-9Khhqqm4
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0&feature=related
> 
> ...



Verkaufen? Gschmarr! Man kann auch ohne Trail-Street-Urban-Technik Spass haben: Siehe *hier*

Viel Spass!


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kleine Beiträg ezum Thema : Bike - Gefühl - Technik!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2X-9Khhqqm4
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0&feature=related
> 
> ...



Ich wusste es:ich kann nicht radfahren


----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2008)

rayn leech mach doch nur die kleinen sachen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myRsdtVE4G0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2008)

An alle die mich kennen und lieben.  

war heut mit dem Peter unterwegs. Am verbotenen  hab ich heut endlich diese ausgesetzte verblockte elende Spitzkehre gepackt und weils so schön war gleich zwei mal. Auch das "Dreckstück" am Wasserfall kein Problem.
Aber was kommt jetzt ? Es gibt nur noch den Peter Metz Gedächtnisfelsen.
Ansonsten gehen uns die Schlüsselstellen aus. 
Im Sommer müssen wir mal unsere Spielwiese ein wenig Richtung Süden  erweitern.   
Meister Kubik darf wieder aufrecht gehen habe ich heute erfahren.  

p.s. viele liebe Grüsse nach China zu Rocky Dick


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> rayn leech mach doch nur die kleinen sachen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myRsdtVE4G0



wahnsinn, was der junge druff hat, ein Zehntel davon würde mir reichen 
@ roland   gfohrn, mach weiter so


----------



## ragazza (5. März 2008)

@ Roland   ,aber keine Angst,denke am Lago warten noch genügend Aufgaben auf dich 

War heut auf meiner Hausrunde,also Emma hat mir ganz schöne Prügel in den Weg geschmissen


----------



## Axalp (5. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle die mich kennen und lieben.
> 
> war heut mit dem Peter unterwegs. Am verbotenen  hab ich heut endlich diese ausgesetzte verblockte elende Spitzkehre gepackt und weils so schön war gleich zwei mal. Auch das "Dreckstück" am Wasserfall kein Problem.
> Aber was kommt jetzt ? Es gibt nur noch den Peter Metz Gedächtnisfelsen.
> ...



Ich denke mit "Süden" meinst Du ca. 500km südlich von Leutenbach  



ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland   ,aber keine Angst,denke am Lago warten noch genügend Aufgaben auf dich
> 
> War heut auf meiner Hausrunde,also Emma hat mir ganz schöne Prügel in den Weg geschmissen



Ich war heute am Hetzles. Da kann man das fahren für die nächsten Wochen vergessen. Die Downhill-Strecke ist weg - bzw. unter Bäumen vergraben und der Hohlweg gleicht eher einem Natur-Tunnel. Is halt schon schlau, wenn man an der Windseite rodet...


----------



## kubikjch (5. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle die mich kennen und lieben.
> 
> war heut mit dem Peter unterwegs. Am verbotenen  hab ich heut endlich diese ausgesetzte verblockte elende Spitzkehre gepackt und weils so schön war gleich zwei mal. Auch das "Dreckstück" am Wasserfall kein Problem.
> Aber was kommt jetzt ? Es gibt nur noch den Peter Metz Gedächtnisfelsen.
> ...



Glückwunsch Roland 
Ja es ist soweit, seit gestern lautet die Devise "Vollbelastung".
Aber der Doktor hat den ermahnenden Finger erhoben.
Kanalsurfing ist freigegeben, aber ins Gelände soll ich vorerst mal noch nicht. Ein erneuter Bruch wäre nicht besonders gut und ich habe keinen Bock so zu enden wie der verunglückte Skirennfahrer vorgestern.
Von daher werde ich mich bis Mitte April vorwiegend auf Radwegen bewegen , aber immerhin.
Gut das euch die Schlüsselstellen ausgehen, dann komm ich nicht in Versuchung 
Also bis denne

Der Genesende


----------



## kubikjch (5. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke mit "Süden" meinst Du ca. 500km südlich von Leutenbach
> 
> ..



650 um genau zu sein


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Roland
> Ja es ist soweit, seit gestern lautet die Devise "Vollbelastung".
> Aber der Doktor hat den ermahnenden Finger erhoben.
> Kanalsurfing ist freigegeben, aber ins Gelände soll ich vorerst mal noch nicht. Ein erneuter Bruch wäre nicht besonders gut und ich habe keinen Bock so zu enden wie der verunglückte Skirennfahrer vorgestern.
> ...



Ah du bist wieder unter den fahrenden. Dein neues Benutzerbild verrät es. Sag mir bescheid wenn du mal fährst da ich gerne mitfahre.  Ich denke wir werden mit dem Brotzeittrail anfangen.  
Eine Runde Kanalsurfing ist nicht schlecht dann braucht der Wolfgang nicht alleine zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke mit "Süden" meinst Du ca. 500km südlich von Leutenbach


Ja so ca. 650 KM. Im Mai wollen wir ja sowieso alle mal runter um unseren technischen Stand zu prüfen.


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wahnsinn, was der junge druff hat, ein Zehntel davon würde mir reichen
> @ roland   gfohrn, mach weiter so



Ja Aber der hat hinten keine 165 mm Federweg. Da möchte ich Ihn mal springen sehen.
Ansonsten nie erreichbar.  Gleichgewichtssinn wie ein Seiltänzer.


----------



## schu2000 (5. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle die mich kennen und lieben.
> 
> war heut mit dem Peter unterwegs. Am verbotenen  hab ich heut endlich diese ausgesetzte verblockte elende Spitzkehre gepackt und weils so schön war gleich zwei mal. Auch das "Dreckstück" am Wasserfall kein Problem.
> Aber was kommt jetzt ? Es gibt nur noch den Peter Metz Gedächtnisfelsen.
> ...



 wie deprimierend...aber Hut ab Roland!!  Ich werd mir wohl doch die nächsten Male wenn ich bei euch bin immer ein Stück von der Fränkischen mit hoch in den Frankenwald nehmen und hier aufbauen um mir ein ordentliches Testgelände vor die Tür zu stellen  


happy biking

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (5. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ah du bist wieder unter den fahrenden. Dein neues Benutzerbild verrät es. Sag mir bescheid wenn du mal fährst da ich gerne mitfahre.  Ich denke wir werden mit dem Brotzeittrail anfangen.
> Eine Runde Kanalsurfing ist nicht schlecht dann braucht der Wolfgang nicht alleine zu fahren.



schö du säggl - däsd wenigsdns oo mich dengsd - woä hoid widdä allaa undäweegs om kanool - zweggs kumblmangl  (dä aa is liibä im kineesnraich und dä annä feäd liibä middm beedä ) woä schöö hoid - bloos longwailich so gands oone gschmarr  40 km 150 hm, driddfregwends im schnidd 80, maggsimool 102  - hodd si widdä rausgschdelld däss unsä inschinöörla doch des dselln nu länna mus  - gelt bebbärl

glüggwunsch zä daina noia schlüsslschdell  

@jochn: also du faulä sagg  - eds gibds kaa ausreed meä - obb noon kanool


----------



## macmount (5. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wie deprimierend...aber Hut ab Roland!!  Ich werd mir wohl doch die nächsten Male wenn ich bei euch bin immer ein Stück von der Fränkischen mit hoch in den Frankenwald nehmen und hier aufbauen um mir ein ordentliches Testgelände vor die Tür zu stellen
> 
> 
> happy biking
> ...



djaa swenniboi - di aan hom ka dsaid - di andänn däfüä ka gschaids drääningsgelände   - (ätschmodus on: des is ausglaichende gerächdichkaid - ätschmodus widdä aus)
obbä sai ned draurich - däfüä däffd mol widdä kumma  - und villaichd glabbds ja mol widdä mid mainä dsaid - donn kummi aa amol vobbai - und villaichd kummd ja dä glaa ragazza aa
no denn bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## macmount (5. März 2008)

wos is aichendlich mid unsä dswaa gälbm - sinn die immä nu blau vo gesdänn

@bännd: du hosd in kiina gans schööna bausbaggn grichd  - dai kumbl schaud aichendlich goä ned diggä aus als du


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Aber der hat hinten keine 165 mm Federweg. Da möchte ich Ihn mal springen sehen.
> Ansonsten nie erreichbar.  Gleichgewichtssinn wie ein Seiltänzer.



die beiden sachen kannst nur äußerst bedingt vergleichen, da sie doch völlig unterschiedlich aufbauen. ich mach mittlerweile mit dem trialbike auch einen drop aus knapp 2m in flat sehr sicher und sauber. das gleiche mit dem fully in eine schräge rein kannst völlig vergessen, weil ich aufgrund der geschwindigkeit viel zu viel angst habe.

hier mal noch drei sachen von damon watson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbpyXKVWwYA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C20TBtJF4Fs&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCyUfHGcK20

die beiden verrückten engländer stellen zur zeit mit das höchste level im city-trial dar, ist aber nur bedingt zum nachmachen geeignet.  



mal noch was anderes. es ist zwar noch nicht sicher, ob ich am wochenende hier in der gegend bin, aber wer hat denn vor, mal eine tour zu fahren, wo ein paar interessante stellen vorhanden sind? freitag wäre warscheinlich auch möglich, da ich mir da frei nehmen werde.


@macmount
deine texte sind echt anstrengend zu lesen. ich hatte zwar auch schon eine freundin aus forchheim, aber die kommunaktion war wesentlich einfacher. ich versteh ja wirklich alles südlich vom main und konnte selber schon einmal perfekt allgäuerisch, aber was du da niederschreibst ... da verknotet sich mein hirn.


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die beiden sachen kannst nur äußerst bedingt vergleichen, da sie doch völlig unterschiedlich aufbauen. ich mach mittlerweile mit dem trialbike auch einen drop aus knapp 2m in flat sehr sicher und sauber. das gleiche mit dem fully in eine schräge rein kannst völlig vergessen, weil ich aufgrund der geschwindigkeit viel zu viel angst habe.
> 
> hier mal noch drei sachen von damon watson:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbpyXKVWwYA&feature=related
> ...



Guten morgen Speedy_i

am Freitag werden der Peter und ich eine Runde in der fränkischen drehen. Das Wetter muss natürlich passen. Zeitlich so ca. 14.30 - 15.00 Uhr.
Am Wochenende müssen wir uns kurzfristig verabreden, da das Wetter recht launisch werden soll. 

Roland


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2008)

edit: morgen würde gehen. müsst mal einen treffpunkt vorschlagen und ein genaue zeit nennen.


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> edit: morgen würde gehen. müsst mal einen treffpunkt vorschlagen und ein genaue zeit nennen.



grüss dich speedy
 morgen geht in Ordnung. treffpkt um 13.30 in rothenbühl am Schwimmbadparkplatz. da ich dich kenne ( von einer nürnberger heimspiel tour) und weiss , das du kontie und technisch super drauf bist, hoffe es wird dir ned zu langweilig mit uns. zum treffpkt. durch ebermannstadt durch (richt.fränkische), an der letzten ampel (nach aral tanke) gehts rechts weg richt. moggast , diese strasse folgen ca 1km, bis links eine kleine strasse weggeht(weisses schild mit freibad drauf) diese folgen bis orteingang rotenbühl , auf der linken Seite grosser schotterparkpl.
tour rothenbühl rauf nach trainmeusel , auf trail runter nach muggendorf- strasse rauf nach engelhartsberg, übern adlerstein zur oswaldhöhle (rasengitterberg hoch) übers blockmeer zum hangkantenweg, dann auf strasse richt. albertshofen , über höhentrail und spitzkehrentrail zur muschelq.und wenn noch zeit und Lust ist, dann noch pavilion und zum auto
gruss peter


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2008)

@wolf
bin ja froh, das all die gleich Meinung über deinen schreibStil haben  viel zu anstrengend das zu lesen


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2008)

hallo beisammen,

da ich gestern über zu wenige Schlüsselstellen geschrieben habe, habe ich mich heute aufgemacht welche zu suchen. Zwei Stück habe ich gefunden. Das Eck wird vielen bekannt sein, aber da ich auf diesem Weg keine Reifenspuren gesehen habe denke ich das diesen Trail nur wenige fahren.

das ist die Einfahrt ich denke mal ungefähr 4-5 m runter mit kleinem Block  und dann rechts rum.



















Danach ein Stück steil bergab. Und dann rechts in die zweite Schlüsselstelle.










Zweite Schlüsselstelle.














links von der ersten Felsenspitze geht der Weg am Felsen entlang runter.






Nebendran ist noch ein Steilweg. Man kann (der sich das traut) über eine Kante reindroppen.

Das ist noch ein schönes Projekt das fehlerfrei durchzufahren.
Schaut natürlich auf den Bildern aus als wenn eine Vorschulklasse mit Einrädern ruterfahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (6. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolf
> bin ja froh, das all die gleich Meinung über deinen schreibStil haben  viel zu anstrengend das zu lesen



des is wie midm foorodfoän - wenns ned oonschdrängend is daachds niggx


----------



## shift (6. März 2008)

Hey Roland,

Die Location kenn ich, das ist ein geiler Trail. Bin den vor längerem mal gefahren. Du hast recht, ich finde den Einstieg auf dem oberen Bild relativ schwer, sieht auf dem Photo nicht so aus. Bin immer die Serpentinen nebendran runter, kennst bestimmt auch oder? Flowiger Trail, finde ich.

An Ostern muss ich mir das Ding nochmal anschauen....vielleicht seid ihr ja doch nicht am lago  und kommt mit.....

Auf deinem Hausberg gibts ne ähnliche Stelle Richtung K-ehrenbach runter, kennst bestimmt. Da is auch ein heftiger Absatz drin nur so als tipp....

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> Die Location kenn ich, das ist ein geiler Trail. Bin den vor längerem mal gefahren. Du hast recht, ich finde den Einstieg auf dem oberen Bild relativ schwer, sieht auf dem Photo nicht so aus. Bin immer die Serpentinen nebendran runter, kennst bestimmt auch oder? Flowiger Trail, finde ich.
> 
> ...



Hy Stefan,

die Serpentinen bin ich heute gefahren. hatte nur mein All Mountain dabei. Die kniffligste Stelle scheint mir auch die Einfahrt oben zu sein. Das mal ohne Fuß absetzen bis ganz runter zu fahren wird das Ziel sein.
Den Absatz Richtung K-ehrenbach sind wir diesen Winter schon einige male gefahren. Ist vor allem das erste mal interessant wenn man dort noch nicht gefahren ist.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2008)

hab gerade ein Insiderinformation bekommen. Eine neue Wotan ist bald dabei. Natürlich an einem weissen Freak. 

hab mir gerade meine DT N`duro Felgen angesehen. Am hinteren Rad die volle Delle. Schei.. Treppen gefahre die ganze Zeit.


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich speedy
> morgen geht in Ordnung. treffpkt um 13.30 in rothenbühl am Schwimmbadparkplatz. da ich dich kenne ( von einer nürnberger heimspiel tour) und weiss , das du kontie und technisch super drauf bist, hoffe es wird dir ned zu langweilig mit uns. zum treffpkt. durch ebermannstadt durch (richt.fränkische), an der letzten ampel (nach aral tanke) gehts rechts weg richt. moggast , diese strasse folgen ca 1km, bis links eine kleine strasse weggeht(weisses schild mit freibad drauf) diese folgen bis orteingang rotenbühl , auf der linken Seite grosser schotterparkpl.
> tour rothenbühl rauf nach trainmeusel , auf trail runter nach muggendorf- strasse rauf nach engelhartsberg, übern adlerstein zur oswaldhöhle (rasengitterberg hoch) übers blockmeer zum hangkantenweg, dann auf strasse richt. albertshofen , über höhentrail und spitzkehrentrail zur muschelq.und wenn noch zeit und Lust ist, dann noch pavilion und zum auto
> gruss peter



zeit und treffpunkt gehen klar. bis morgen...


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade ein Insiderinformation bekommen. Eine neue Wotan ist bald dabei. Natürlich an einem weissen Freak.
> 
> hab mir gerade meine DT N`duro Felgen angesehen. Am hinteren Rad die volle Delle. Schei.. Treppen gefahre die ganze Zeit.



leichtbaumüll 
lieber aweng was schwereres und dafür stabiler 
bis morgen roland, mitn freak gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (6. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade ein Insiderinformation bekommen. Eine neue Wotan ist bald dabei. Natürlich an einem weissen Freak.
> 
> hab mir gerade meine DT N`duro Felgen angesehen. Am hinteren Rad die volle Delle. Schei.. Treppen gefahre die ganze Zeit.



konnsd scho amol an noia schdoobl (stapel) füä dai goobln (gabeln) ooleeng. du oldä hochschdabler


----------



## schu2000 (6. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du oldä hochschdabler



naa wohl eher aldä gabelstapler


----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich speedy
> morgen geht in Ordnung. treffpkt um 13.30 in rothenbühl am Schwimmbadparkplatz. da ich dich kenne ( von einer nürnberger heimspiel tour) und weiss , das du kontie und technisch super drauf bist, hoffe es wird dir ned zu langweilig mit uns. zum treffpkt. durch ebermannstadt durch (richt.fränkische), an der letzten ampel (nach aral tanke) gehts rechts weg richt. moggast , diese strasse folgen ca 1km, bis links eine kleine strasse weggeht(weisses schild mit freibad drauf) diese folgen bis orteingang rotenbühl , auf der linken Seite grosser schotterparkpl.
> tour rothenbühl rauf nach trainmeusel , auf trail runter nach muggendorf- strasse rauf nach engelhartsberg, übern adlerstein zur oswaldhöhle (rasengitterberg hoch) übers blockmeer zum hangkantenweg, dann auf strasse richt. albertshofen , über höhentrail und spitzkehrentrail zur muschelq.und wenn noch zeit und Lust ist, dann noch pavilion und zum auto
> gruss peter



Servus zusammen,

wäre auch mit dabei, jedoch schaff ich es nur bis ca. 13:45 Uhr (Habe noch einen Ergotermin wegen meinen Fingern).
Falls ihr eure Räder etwas langsamer aufbaut wie sonst, dann könnten wir zusammen losfahren. Alternativ könnte ich in Muggendorf dazu stoßen.
Peter, wenn sonst was dazwischen kommen sollte (z. B. Freitagnachmittagstau), rauf ich kurz durch. Deine Handynummer hab ich ja.

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## Axalp (7. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hätte morgen jemand Zeit für eine Tour? Ich würde wie immer gegen 12 Uhr losfahren. Startpunkt: Noch offen.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

@markus
sind heute schon gefahren, roland wolfi, speedy und ich, knappe 900hm und ca 26km, ich weiss aweng kurz und zu wenig hm, wollten noch zum pavilion rüber, aber die zeit wurde knapp,und an platten hat mer dann auch noch, morgen fahr ich scho , aber nur technik üben, keine Tour, erst am sonntag ne tour
@roland 

wegen sonntag, mach mer noch aus
hat heut das blockmeer geknackt, und sei schaltauge, du kannst des auge von dein wiphlash rausbauen, sind beide die selben, du hund hast mei wasser genomma, und bist dann zurück zum auto, ich bin halb verdurstet , aber was macht mer ned alles fürn kumpel


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

wenn ich mir immer die trailkünste der zwei heut angschaut hab, denk ich mir immer ich fang mitn radfahrn erst an


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> sind heute schon gefahren, roland wolfi, speedy und ich, knappe 900hm und ca 26km, ich weiss aweng kurz und zu wenig hm, wollten noch zum pavilion rüber, aber die zeit wurde knapp,und an platten hat mer dann auch noch, morgen fahr ich scho , aber nur technik üben, keine Tour, erst am sonntag ne tour
> @roland
> 
> ...



war heute beim Arthur und hab mir ein neues Schaltauge besorgt. Dein Wasser war super    hat genau bis zum Auto gereicht.
Es war mir das Schaltauge wert das ich endlich das Blockmeer abgehakt habe. Ich werde mogen auch nichts grosses machen da, das Wetter glaub ich auch nicht mitspielt. Muss sowieso noch mein Whipi zusammenbauen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn ich mir immer die trailkünste der zwei heut angschaut hab, denk ich mir immer ich fang mitn radfahrn erst an



Stimmt und der Speedy_j hat seinen Namen auch nicht umsonst.  Gott sei dank ist der Wolfi mit mir gefahren. Da hatte ich Unterhaltung.

Ja, ja diese Trailgeschichten. da komm ich mir dann immer hilflos vor.


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> war heute beim Arthur und hab mir ein neues Schaltauge besorgt. Dein Wasser war super    hat genau bis zum Auto gereicht.
> Es war mir das Schaltauge wert das ich endlich das Blockmeer abgehakt habe. Ich werde mogen auch nichts grosses machen da, das Wetter glaub ich auch nicht mitspielt. Muss sowieso noch mein Whipi zusammenbauen.



martina und ich treffen uns morgen um 10.00 dem daniel und markus in behringersmühle, wollen den markustrail machen dann den altersheimtrail und evt riesenburg, wenn trocken


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

könnten am sonntag ja mal deine neuen schl.stell testen, weisst scho wo, mach mer aber noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hätte morgen jemand Zeit für eine Tour? Ich würde wie immer gegen 12 Uhr losfahren. Startpunkt: Noch offen.
> 
> ...



Würd scho gerne mitfahren aber ich muss unbedingt mal wieder einen Tag Pause einlegen. 
In der neuen Mountainbike steht es wieder schwarz auf weiß *nicht viel hilft viel sondern die Regeneration ist sehr wichtig* und die kommt immer ein wenig zu kurz. 
Aber Sonntag geht klar. Kommst du mal wieder mit dem Ransom oder hast du es schon verkauft. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina und ich treffen uns morgen um 10.00 dem daniel und markus in behringersmühle, wollen den markustrail machen dann den altersheimtrail und evt riesenburg, wenn trocken



Des ist doch auch a Tour.


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> könnten am sonntag ja mal deine neuen schl.stell testen, weisst scho wo, mach mer aber noch aus



Können wir tun muss aber trocken sein sonst AUA.


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

morgen ka tour, sondern lago vorbereitung, und sonntach, aweng nass  ist doch interessanter, dann mach ich mei maxxis wieder druf


----------



## shift (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen ka tour, sondern lago vorbereitung, und sonntach, aweng nass  ist doch interessanter, dann mach ich mei maxxis wieder druf



Maxxis sollten immer drauf  

und Peter, wenn ihr am Sonntag die Stelle fahrt will ich Photos Photos Photos.....

bye stefan

hab da mal noch 2pics von unserer Hausrunde. Ein Filmchen folgt bald, experimentiere gerade mit ner neuen Helmcam......das ganze ist im Moment aber noch nicht sehenswert...


----------



## Axalp (7. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würd scho gerne mitfahren aber ich muss unbedingt mal wieder einen Tag Pause einlegen.
> In der neuen Mountainbike steht es wieder schwarz auf weiß *nicht viel hilft viel sondern die Regeneration ist sehr wichtig* und die kommt immer ein wenig zu kurz.
> Aber Sonntag geht klar. Kommst du mal wieder mit dem Ransom oder hast du es schon verkauft.
> 
> Roland



Passt schon. Ich bin seit Mittwoch nicht mehr gefahren und ich will meinen Rhythmus nicht verlieren  

Vor allem werd ich endlich wieder mal das Ransom ausführen. Verkaufen??? Von wegen!!! Ich freu mich schon auf die 66er die da irgendwann reinkommt.

In dem Fall bis Sonntag!

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen ka tour, sondern lago vorbereitung, und sonntach, aweng nass  ist doch interessanter, dann mach ich mei maxxis wieder druf



Du sollst keine Lago Vorbereitung machen.  
Dann komm ich ja gar nicht mehr hinterher. Mir wärs lieber du würdest bis zum Termin noch 15 Kg zunehmen.   und nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Axalp (7. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du sollst keine Lago Vorbereitung machen.
> Dann komm ich ja gar nicht mehr hinterher. Mir wärs lieber du würdest bis zum Termin noch 15 Kg zunehmen.   und nicht mehr fahren.



Das macht er doch,wenn er sich sein SX-Trail kauft


----------



## schu2000 (7. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du sollst keine Lago Vorbereitung machen.
> Dann komm ich ja gar nicht mehr hinterher.



Na toll und was soll ich da sagen??  Ihr habt wahrscheinlich unten schon ein Bierchen getrunken bis ich dann auch mal ankomme  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir wärs lieber du würdest bis zum Termin noch 15 Kg zunehmen.   und nicht mehr fahren.



Also mein Bike hat gestern ca. ein halbes Kilo zugelegt. 2,5er Minion + Maxxis FR-Schläuche  hab ich vorhin mal kurz durch die Gegend gescheucht, die 2,5er Minion sind der Hit!! Im Vergleich zu den 2,35ern nochmal spürbar besser, vor allem die Dämpfung ist der Hammer find ich!! Rollen aber auch noch ordentlich, und ich find die sind auf Asphalt leiser als die 2,35er!?  Liegt evtl. an der anderen Gummimischung vorne??


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2008)

mal nicht soviel lob hier. hab nicht umsonst ein blutiges knie und ein ärmling hat auch ein loch. aber interessant war es trotzdem. schade, das es von mir doch ein stückel weg ist. hab hin und zurück knapp 80km gebraucht. auch wenn der wolfi das ein wenig anders sieht, aber für mich ist das nicht das sinnvollste, für eine tour immer erst mit dem auto anzureisen.


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2008)

ja speedy, schade wegen der entfernung, fahr gerne mt leuten von denen ich was lernen kann, sei froh das bei dein Crash ned mehr passiert ist


----------



## schu2000 (7. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja speedy, schade wegen der entfernung, fahr gerne mt leuten von denen ich was lernen kann, sei froh das bei dein Crash ned mehr passiert ist



Ich fahr auch gern mit Leuten von denen ich was lernen kann  deswegen komm ich ja immer wieder gern zu euch, es gibt noch viel zu lernen


----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2008)

dann treffen wir uns demnächst mal wieder irgendwo in der mitte. die gegend um hetzel ist für mich mit der rad schnell und locker erreichbar.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das macht er doch,wenn er sich sein SX-Trail kauft



genau , und am dienstag hole ich es


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> und ich find die sind auf Asphalt leiser als die 2,35er!?  Liegt evtl. an der anderen Gummimischung vorne??
> 
> Sven



ich denk das liegt an deinen Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann treffen wir uns demnächst mal wieder irgendwo in der mitte. die gegend um hetzel ist für mich mit der rad schnell und locker erreichbar.



hallo Speedy_j

ne Tour rund um Hetzles usw. können wir gerne mal machen war einige Zeit schon nicht mehr dort.
Wenn es mal trocken ist fahren wir mal ab Leutenbach, und können uns am Hetzleser Berg treffen. 
Wo war dein Crash ? Schon nach meinen Schaltauge oder hab ich das nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo Speedy_j
> 
> ne Tour rund um Hetzles usw. können wir gerne mal machen war einige Zeit schon nicht mehr dort.
> Wenn es mal trocken ist fahren wir mal ab Leutenbach, und können uns am Hetzleser Berg treffen.
> Wo war dein Crash ? Schon nach meinen Schaltauge oder hab ich das nicht mitbekommen.



bei der muscheq. am block, eigendlich kein crash, sondern nur zur falschen(hang) seite abgestiegen


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

@roland und rest
morgen um 10.00uhr  kanzel parkplatz


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei der muscheq. am block, eigendlich kein crash, sondern nur zur falschen(hang) seite abgestiegen



... und da gings erst mal 2m abwärts


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und rest
> morgen um 10.00uhr  kanzel parkplatz



Wollen wir nicht über Leutenbach und Wal... zur Kanzel fahren ?
hab heute mein Whipi aufgebaut. Mal sehen vielleicht fahre ich morgen damit.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht über Leutenbach und Wal... zur Kanzel fahren ?
> hab heute mein Whipi aufgebaut. Mal sehen vielleicht fahre ich morgen damit.



ok dann sind wir um 1000 bei dir


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ok dann sind wir um 1000 bei dir



Okay dann bis 1000


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

des Schlitzauge is a widda im Land. Host nu Jetlag odda  
Konnst morng gleich mitfoan is gut gecha Müdichkeid.


----------



## shift (8. März 2008)

Hier mal meins:






...endlich hab ichs auch mal kapiert wie das funzt....

schick euch morgen mal ein paar pics von unserer Runde...

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die beste Gabel die es in dem 180 Segment gibt. Kommst du mit dem Bike noch bergauf oder sinkst du sehr stark mit dem Hinterbau ein. Ansonsten eine echte Downhill Waffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (8. März 2008)

Hey Roland,

am Anfang wars übel, aber jetzt wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, gehts bergauf ganz pasabel. Muss ja, hab hier keinen Lift.

Du kannst beim Dämpfer die Pro Pedal Plattform zuschalten, dann geht sehr ordentlich bergauf. Ohne wäre es eine Katastrophe!

Bergab einfach nur der Hammer.... und durch die "nur" 18cm v/h und die etwas andere Geo wie beim demo 8 fährt es sich erstaunlich wendig und verspielt.

Wies dann in den Parks u. Alpen aussieht zeigt sich hoffentlich bald.....scheis...schnee 

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

na also hat doch geklappt mit den fotos, ja stell mal a paar touren bilder rei


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> am Anfang wars übel, aber jetzt wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, gehts bergauf ganz pasabel. Muss ja, hab hier keinen Lift.
> 
> ...



ich freu mich schon wenn du mal wieder im Land bist oder wir bei dir. Mit meinem Whiplash hab ich auch ein 2 x 180 mm Bike. Da kann ich mir dann einiges bei Dir abschauen. Denn schnell oder flugtechnisch bin ich ein "noch nicht" blutiger Anfänger. 
Hab mein Bike heute geschmiert und zusammengebaut und bin einige Meter gefahren, ist gegen mein Freak eine totale Sänfte.


----------



## shift (8. März 2008)

@Roland,

wie gesagt, ich bin Ostern da aber ihr ja nicht 

so ein Flugwastl bin ich auch nicht, geb dir aber gern ein paar Tipps weiter 

Das Whiplash ist genau das Richtige für hier...

@all: Viel Spass euch morgen 

bye stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> des Schlitzauge is a widda im Land. Host nu Jetlag odda
> Konnst morng gleich mitfoan is gut gecha Müdichkeid.


SERVUUUSSSS!!!! 
Drei Wochn ned gfohrn, ka Kondi , ka Gfühl mer fürn Hobel und auserdem Jädläg! Willsd mi loswern odder wos??? 
Des neue Ding hobi schoa mol middm Votec brobierd ghabd!  hod bestimmd lusdig ausgschaud wis mi damols nuderbrelld hod!!
Wer die Woch erschd amol widder Servn. Vielleichd machi morgn a wos kurzes. Obber zu wild derf noch der Bausn ned sei.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> SERVUUUSSSS!!!!
> Drei Wochn ned gfohrn, ka Kondi , ka Gfühl mer fürn Hobel und auserdem Jädläg! Willsd mi loswern odder wos???
> Des neue Ding hobi schoa mol middm Votec brobierd ghabd!  hod bestimmd lusdig ausgschaud wis mi damols nuderbrelld hod!!
> Wer die Woch erschd amol widder Servn. Vielleichd machi morgn a wos kurzes. Obber zu wild derf noch der Bausn ned sei.



stell die ned so an, wir fohrn in leutenbach los, und treffen dich am kanzelparkpl., dann fohrn mer hoch zu schl, stell und propieren aweng, ach ja schö dast wieder da bist


----------



## macmount (8. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> SERVUUUSSSS!!!!
> Drei Wochn ned gfohrn, ka Kondi , ka Gfühl mer fürn Hobel und auserdem Jädläg! Willsd mi loswern odder wos???
> Des neue Ding hobi schoa mol middm Votec brobierd ghabd!  hod bestimmd lusdig ausgschaud wis mi damols nuderbrelld hod!!
> Wer die Woch erschd amol widder Servn. Vielleichd machi morgn a wos kurzes. Obber zu wild derf noch der Bausn ned sei.



ka gfüül meä füän hobl??  - des is doch ka wunnä - noch drai wochn bai di gälbm - mid daina diggn ei...r bassd doch goä nimmä aufm saddl


----------



## macmount (8. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saubärs raadl - gfalläd miä aa


----------



## Axalp (9. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Okay dann bis 1000



Bin dabei!

Bis dann,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> SERVUUUSSSS!!!!
> Drei Wochn ned gfohrn, ka Kondi , ka Gfühl mer fürn Hobel und auserdem Jädläg! Willsd mi loswern odder wos???
> Des neue Ding hobi schoa mol middm Votec brobierd ghabd!  hod bestimmd lusdig ausgschaud wis mi damols nuderbrelld hod!!
> Wer die Woch erschd amol widder Servn. Vielleichd machi morgn a wos kurzes. Obber zu wild derf noch der Bausn ned sei.



Ja des bassd serv ma a weng. Fürn 601 uphill brauch i a nu Kondi.  

Näxdes Wochenend werd i mei Einheidn a blos auf da Stross foan sonsd hod des kann sinn.  
Wos füan Beda longsom is,   is füa mich herzschdillsdand wecha Übaonschdrengung.


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja des bassd serv ma a weng. Fürn 601 uphill brauch i a nu Kondi.
> 
> Näxdes Wochenend werd i mei Einheidn a blos auf da Stross foan sonsd hod des kann sinn.
> Wos füan Beda longsom is,   is füa mich herzschdillsdand wecha Übaonschdrengung.



schmarrer
mach unter der woch strass, und am wochend galände, aber halt ned jeden tag


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2008)

wir, roland, markus und ich,(werden immer weniger) waren heut mal an der kanzel unterwegs, a paar bilder hamer mer auch gemacht, schlüsselstellen waren ziemlich feucht, und ned kontrollierbar zu fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2008)

So Gott sei Dank wieder zurück von der Tour. 
Leutenbach übers Wal... und dann zur Retterner Kanzel. Erst Schlangentrail dann zum Breyer Eck. Der Markus hat mich heut schön aus der Sturzphase geholt. Wenn er mich nicht erwischt hätte, hätts mich heut schön auf`s Maul gelegt. Bin mit dem Vorderreifen weggerutscht und wäre seitlich in die Felsen geflogen. Noch mal danke Markus. 
danach war es natürlich erst mal vorbei. Wir sind dann noch zu dem neuen Tail aber bei mir war die Luft raus. Der Peter hat die zweite Schlüsselstelle geknackt und der Markus ist die Schotterrinne daneben elegant hinuntergesurft. Ich bin die Rinne neben meinem Rad teilweise auf dem Hosenboden runtergerutscht.  
Konditionell war auch nicht mein Tag war fast am :kotz: 

Scheiss Mountainbiken.


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So Gott sei Dank wieder zurück von der Tour.
> Leutenbach übers Wal... und dann zur Retterner Kanzel. Erst Schlangentrail dann zum Breyer Eck. Der Markus hat mich heut schön aus der Sturzphase geholt. Wenn er mich nicht erwischt hätte, hätts mich heut schön auf`s Maul gelegt. Bin mit dem Vorderreifen weggerutscht und wäre seitlich in die Felsen geflogen. Noch mal danke Markus.
> danach war es natürlich erst mal vorbei. Wir sind dann noch zu dem neuen Tail aber bei mir war die Luft raus. Der Peter hat die zweite Schlüsselstelle geknackt und der Markus ist die Schotterrinne daneben elegant hinuntergesurft. Ich bin die Rinne neben meinem Rad teilweise auf dem Hosenboden runtergerutscht.
> Konditionell war auch nicht mein Tag war fast am :kotz:
> ...




werd scho wieder


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2008)

Schöne Bildchen Peter. Schlangentrail von oben. Markus auf dem Felsen Entspannung pur. Der Steilhang sieht 0 8 15 aus wie es halt immer so ist auf Bildern. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So Gott sei Dank wieder zurück von der Tour.
> Leutenbach übers Wal... und dann zur Retterner Kanzel. Erst Schlangentrail dann zum Breyer Eck. Der Markus hat mich heut schön aus der Sturzphase geholt. Wenn er mich nicht erwischt hätte, hätts mich heut schön auf`s Maul gelegt. Bin mit dem Vorderreifen weggerutscht und wäre seitlich in die Felsen geflogen. Noch mal danke Markus.
> danach war es natürlich erst mal vorbei. Wir sind dann noch zu dem neuen Tail aber bei mir war die Luft raus. Der Peter hat die zweite Schlüsselstelle geknackt und der Markus ist die Schotterrinne daneben elegant hinuntergesurft. Ich bin die Rinne neben meinem Rad teilweise auf dem Hosenboden runtergerutscht.
> Konditionell war auch nicht mein Tag war fast am :kotz:
> ...


Wo hods dinoch nunderbrelld? Am Breyer-Eck? 
Hob heudd a kurze Tour bei uns im Wald gmachd. Sollte eigentlich dodal easy wern!  Obber dann hodmi a Typ ogwadschd obber aweng midfohrn konn walls allans so langweilich is und er sich do ned auskennt.  Fralli hobi goschd!  Ka Thema!  Dann hobi sein Hobel gsegn. Wor a Karbonharddailschlambn mid vielleichd 9 Kilo.  Und Wadn hodder ghabd wi Poppey!  So is losganga mei Waderloo. Der hod GAsgebn sowos hobder nonni gsegn und ich Idiod nadürlich versuchd midm Roggi nochzukumma! EIN FRAGE DER EHRE!!  End von der Gschichd noch aner Stund hobbi gmand ich muss Freggn!  Und der Orsch hod dann  nu gsochd er fährd nu bis BAmberch weider aweng GA1 machn!  DER DEPP WOR AUS FÜRTH!!! 
Obber an der einzichn Schlüsslstelln wos bei mir im Wald gibd hodder sein Hobl dann nunderdrogn!!   Di däd sogor der Wolf nuderfohrn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo hods dinoch nunderbrelld? Am Breyer-Eck?
> Hob heudd a kurze Tour bei uns im Wald gmachd. Sollte eigentlich dodal easy wern!  Obber dann hodmi a Typ ogwadschd obber aweng midfohrn konn walls allans so langweilich is und er sich do ned auskennt.  Fralli hobi goschd!  Ka Thema!  Dann hobi sein Hobel gsegn. Wor a Karbonharddailschlambn mid vielleichd 9 Kilo.  Und Wadn hodder ghabd wi Poppey!  So is losganga mei Waderloo. Der hod GAsgebn sowos hobder nonni gsegn und ich Idiod nadürlich versuchd midm Roggi nochzukumma! EIN FRAGE DER EHRE!!  End von der Gschichd noch aner Stund hobbi gmand ich muss Freggn!  Und der Orsch hod dann  nu gsochd er fährd nu bis BAmberch weider aweng GA1 machn!  DER DEPP WOR AUS FÜRTH!!!



Freilich om Breyer Eck, des wea ganz schö bös ausganga wenn mi da Markus ned gfanga häd. 
As lezde mol aufs ersde mol nunda wie da Drailer Uli und etz sowos 

Bisd ja selba Schuld denn häd i voraus foan lossn (na voraus foan lon müssn) und dann ob in die Büsch Rod nei da Garasch und daham verschdeggd das a die nimma find. des wos dea GA1 fead is füa uns K3.


----------



## ragazza (9. März 2008)

Heut war ja absolutes Traumwetter.Hab das Schambachtal,nict weit von mir,als überdimensionale Halfpipe benutzt und bin immer kreuz und quer rauf und runter gefahren:ich wollte ein paar neue Trails suchen,aber musste viel schieben,weil noch furchtbar viel Holz quer liegt.
Diese Abfahrt bin ich heut das zweite mal gefahren,geht ab wie ne Skiflugschanze,schnurgerade runter.Auf den Fotos schauts wie immer läppisch aus.
Der Einstieg ist harmlos und kommod:
http://fotos.mtb-news.d

Die Abfahrt schaut dann von unten so aus:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/53432][IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/4/0/6/0/_/thumb/P3090032.JPG


----------



## Axalp (9. März 2008)

Servus Leut!

Also erstmal Danke für die Blumen Roland, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du Dich früher oder später revanchieren kannst.  

Die Bilder sind echt genial Peter. Man kann sich net nur die Bike-Technik bei Dir abschauen   

Aber der Roland hat schon recht - des sieht aus wie Kindergarten, aber die Steilabfahrt war saucool zum fahren. Und das Beste war: sich umdrehen und das ganzen von unter anschauen     

grüsse,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo hods dinoch nunderbrelld? Am Breyer-Eck?
> Hob heudd a kurze Tour bei uns im Wald gmachd. Sollte eigentlich dodal easy wern!  Obber dann hodmi a Typ ogwadschd obber aweng midfohrn konn walls allans so langweilich is und er sich do ned auskennt.  Fralli hobi goschd!  Ka Thema!  Dann hobi sein Hobel gsegn. Wor a Karbonharddailschlambn mid vielleichd 9 Kilo.  Und Wadn hodder ghabd wi Poppey!  So is losganga mei Waderloo. Der hod GAsgebn sowos hobder nonni gsegn und ich Idiod nadürlich versuchd midm Roggi nochzukumma! EIN FRAGE DER EHRE!!  End von der Gschichd noch aner Stund hobbi gmand ich muss Freggn!  Und der Orsch hod dann  nu gsochd er fährd nu bis BAmberch weider aweng GA1 machn!  DER DEPP WOR AUS FÜRTH!!!
> Obber an der einzichn Schlüsslstelln wos bei mir im Wald gibd hodder sein Hobl dann nunderdrogn!!   Di däd sogor der Wolf nuderfohrn!!!




bernd , du bist scho a depp , bei uns ned mitfohrn, weilst angst hast, du kackst nei dei hosen, und dann an cc - ler hinterherdüsen werst bei uns dabei gwesen, mir ham a gemütliches tempo heut ghabt. 
was isn eigendlich mitn schoschi den faulen sack los trainiert der heimlich, oder garned, wenn er nichts macht, seh ich schwarz mit sein alpen-x, weil es senn ja bloss noch ca 4,5 monate, als ca 20 wochen, wenn er bloss ein mal pro woch fährt, dann sind des mur 20 mal bist zum start , wenn er des dann packt, alle achtung


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Heut war ja absolutes Traumwetter.Hab das Schambachtal,nict weit von mir,als überdimensionale Halfpipe benutzt und bin immer kreuz und quer rauf und runter gefahren:ich wollte ein paar neue Trails suchen,aber musste viel schieben,weil noch furchtbar viel Holz quer liegt.
> Diese Abfahrt bin ich heut das zweite mal gefahren,geht ab wie ne Skiflugschanze,schnurgerade runter.Auf den Fotos schauts wie immer läppisch aus.
> Der Einstieg ist harmlos und kommod:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.d
> ...




bei uns in der fränkischen ist alle frei


----------



## shift (9. März 2008)

Hey,

auf Wunsch von Peter mal ein paar Pics von heute.

1 Location
2 Fahrer
2 Techniken die Stelle zu meistern 





das war Variante eins. Nun zur zweiten......





ihr müsst noch die Beinstellung beachten.....

den Rest seht ihr bei meinen Photos.

Aber was sag ich, bei euch wars auch Klasse heute, was?

bye stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auf Wunsch von Peter mal ein paar Pics von heute.
> 
> ...


Steht do des Rod und der Fohrer aufn Kopf odder die Bäum?


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd , du bist scho a depp , bei uns ned mitfohrn, weilst angst hast, du kackst nei dei hosen, und dann an cc - ler hinterherdüsen werst bei uns dabei gwesen, mir ham a gemütliches tempo heut ghabt.
> was isn eigendlich mitn schoschi den faulen sack los trainiert der heimlich, oder garned, wenn er nichts macht, seh ich schwarz mit sein alpen-x, weil es senn ja bloss noch ca 4,5 monate, als ca 20 wochen, wenn er bloss ein mal pro woch fährt, dann sind des mur 20 mal bist zum start , wenn er des dann packt, alle achtung


Du Orsch!  Wecherm Dembo wors heud ned. ICh wolld blos noch über drei Wochn Bause ned glei neu Schlüsslsteln desdn. 
Obber wi scho gsochd! Berchnunder hodder gschobn! Des hod des ganze erdräglich gmachd!


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auf Wunsch von Peter mal ein paar Pics von heute.
> 
> ...



Mit der kurzen Gabel ist das eine ganz beachtliche Höhe über den Baumstamm. Aber guter Syle beim fliegen allerdings ohne Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. März 2008)

Servus,

ka Angst, bin scho noch do Peter. Hab kein PC daheim z.Z., der ist nämlich gfreckt, wird aber grad gemacht. Hab die Woche Nachtschicht, da kann ich weng im Forum schreiben. Heimlich trainieren, naja, bin gestern ne kleine Runde gefahren. Nix besonderes. Muss erst mal fit werden um bei euch wieder mitfahren zu können. Ich glaub das Rennen im Mai fahr ich net mit, werd erst mal Grundausdauer bolzen, na mal schauen wies läuft. Vorm AlpenX hab ich HImmelangst......... 

Hab mir überlegt ne Rolle zu besorgen dass ich bei schlechten Wetter trainieren kann. Taugt das was mit dem Mtb? Hat jemand vielleicht sowas zuhause dass ich das mal probieren kann?

Grüße


----------



## macmount (10. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hab mir überlegt ne Rolle zu besorgen dass ich bei schlechten Wetter trainieren kann. Taugt das was mit dem Mtb? Hat jemand vielleicht sowas zuhause dass ich das mal probieren kann?
> 
> Grüße



würd mich aamol interessieren - wie des mid dä rolln und an mtb hinhaud


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ka Angst, bin scho noch do Peter. Hab kein PC daheim z.Z., der ist nämlich gfreckt, wird aber grad gemacht. Hab die Woche Nachtschicht, da kann ich weng im Forum schreiben. Heimlich trainieren, naja, bin gestern ne kleine Runde gefahren. Nix besonderes. Muss erst mal fit werden um bei euch wieder mitfahren zu können. Ich glaub das Rennen im Mai fahr ich net mit, werd erst mal Grundausdauer bolzen, na mal schauen wies läuft. Vorm AlpenX hab ich HImmelangst.........
> 
> ...





macmount schrieb:


> würd mich aamol interessieren - wie des mid dä rolln und an mtb hinhaud



Man braucht einen Reifen mit wenig bis null Profil da durch die hohe Umlaufgeschwindigkeit das ganze doch sehr laut wird.

Gell Jochen.


----------



## kubikjch (10. März 2008)

Alsoo, ich hab ja die Rolle vom Roland momentan im Gebrauch.
Gehn tut des ganz gut, is aber wie er scho schreibt, recht laut. Aber ansonsten kann man des scho machen


----------



## macmount (10. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man braucht einen Reifen mit wenig bis null Profil da durch die hohe Umlaufgeschwindigkeit das ganze doch sehr laut wird.
> 
> Gell Jochen.



also aan maggsis hairollä


----------



## schu2000 (10. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also aan maggsis hairollä



Aber wenn dann bitte in 2,7er Breite 

Aber mal im Ernst, von Conti gibts sogar nen extra Reifen für die Rolle:

http://www.silberfische.net/conti_hometrainer.html


Sven


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Hab mir überlegt ne Rolle zu besorgen dass ich bei schlechten Wetter trainieren kann. Taugt das was mit dem Mtb? Hat jemand vielleicht sowas zuhause dass ich das mal probieren kann?
> ...


Habe immer Prinzenrolle von De Beukelaer!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2008)

An alle Beachboys!!!
Morgen ist evtl Surfen geplant!! Wer hat Bock?


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe immer Prinzenrolle von De Beukelaer!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!!



 hey prinz, bist am wochend mal wieder dabei , ich kann nur freitag und samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe immer Prinzenrolle von De Beukelaer!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!!



Und die Speckrolle??


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey prinz, bist am wochend mal wieder dabei , ich kann nur freitag und samstag


Servus mein Hase!  Samstag gehts ja zum Skifahren. Freitag kann ich evtl. früher abhauen! Da bin ich dann dabei!


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus mein Hase!  Samstag gehts ja zum Skifahren. Freitag kann ich evtl. früher abhauen! Da bin ich dann dabei!



super, hoff nur des wetter passt, schnee liegt eh nemmer, kannst also daheim bleiben, du sack, ich will a nei urlaub


----------



## Schoschi (10. März 2008)

Hey Peter, wann kriegst eigentlich dei Radl, ist doch langsam an der zeit oder?


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter, wann kriegst eigentlich dei Radl, ist doch langsam an der zeit oder?



morgen hol ichs


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und die Speckrolle??


Die hat sich doch der Jochen vom Roland ausgeliehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (10. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe immer Prinzenrolle von De Beukelaer!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!!



Ich kann noch ne Rolle vorwärts,bin ich toll ?


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2008)

so, hab heut mein neua hobel gholt






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (11. März 2008)

Schöne Farbe.............................


.............die Fliesen


----------



## macmount (11. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, hab heut mein neua hobel gholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauber - super gerät peter   würde mir aa gefallen - 
aber fahrrad in der dusche parken   
bis denn der wolf (egsdra füä dich in hochdoidsch  )


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> sauber - super gerät peter   würde mir aa gefallen -
> aber fahrrad in der dusche parken
> bis denn der wolf (egsdra füä dich in hochdoidsch  )



endlich konnt ichs mal lesen, ausser des in klammer, des ned


----------



## kubikjch (11. März 2008)

Also mir däds a gfalln, aber ich däd die weißn sachen gegen schwarze tauschen. Am besten mitm Roland, der steht auf dodal weiß


----------



## Axalp (11. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also mir däds a gfalln, aber ich däd die weißn sachen gegen schwarze tauschen. Am besten mitm Roland, der steht auf dodal weiß



Gratuliere zum neuen Hobel Peter. Ein sehr schönes - und vor allem martialisches Bike!

Also ich würde die weissen Teile in rote tauschen - aber ist ja alles Geschmacksache. Hauptsache Spass damit.


----------



## macmount (11. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> endlich konnt ichs mal lesen, ausser des in klammer, des ned



machd niggs - so iss des hald mid di breissn


----------



## schu2000 (11. März 2008)

Hi Peter,

brutale Kiste!!   sind das alles Originalteile wie sie ab Werk von Specialized dran sind? Die Big Betty ja schon mal nicht 
Allzeit gute Fahrt mit Deinem neuen!!!

Sven


----------



## ragazza (11. März 2008)

Hallo Peter

Ja so eine brutale Kiste,wünsch Dir recht viel Spass aber auch Gesundheit damit,immer schön drauf sitzen bleiben.Ausserdem würd ich die weissen Teile gegen lilagrün gestreifte tauschen.  

@Sven,bin grad mit Jörg am Termin abchecken,werd bald bei Euch sein,neue Räder braucht das Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (11. März 2008)

Hey Peter, 

willkommen im Kreise der Besserbestückten.......hehe........na, gschmarri, gefällt mir fast so gut wie meins..........kanns doch jetzt nicht auch noch in den Himmel loben, nicht dass du auch noch abhebst.............


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, hab heut mein neua hobel gholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Baby!!!! 
Zu den Fliesen sochi lieber nix!!!:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> Ja so eine brutale Kiste,wünsch Dir recht viel Spass aber auch Gesundheit damit,immer schön drauf sitzen bleiben.Ausserdem würd ich die weissen Teile gegen lilagrün gestreifte tauschen.
> 
> @Sven,bin grad mit Jörg am Termin abchecken,werd bald bei Euch sein,neue Räder braucht das Land.



Ich würd die weißen Teile weglassen. Da wirds leichter der Bernd fährt ja auch ohne Sattel wenns schnell gehen muss.
ganz vergessen geiler Freerider. Und du hast wenigstens genug Saft in den Beinen um mit Geschwindigkeit den Berg rauf zu treten.


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2008)

@roland, bernd,wolfi, wolln mer freitag a kurze tour machn, falls es ned pisst, und samstag is ja eh guts wetter, also bikeday, und ich fohr ned mitn sx


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)




----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, bernd,wolfi, wolln mer freitag a kurze tour machn, falls es ned pisst, und samstag is ja eh guts wetter, also bikeday, und ich fohr ned mitn sx



Mit Fusion Verrätern fahr ich nicht.  
Das ist genauso schlimm wie ein Rocky Dick.


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit Fusion Verrätern fahr ich nicht.
> Das ist genauso schlimm wie ein Rocky Dick.



dann fohr ich halt allans


----------



## kubikjch (12. März 2008)

Zicken


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit Fusion Verrätern fahr ich nicht.
> Das ist genauso schlimm wie ein Rocky Dick.



Vorsicht: Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll net mit Steinen schmeissen!

Roland: Lyric... ... 66er...  ... Wotan... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Zicken



hat er wieder amol a schlüsselstell ned gepackt, oder hat er sei tage


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2008)

@markus, bist du samstag dabei, oder gehts bei dir erst ab 1200uhr, will evt den markustrail machen


----------



## macmount (12. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit Fusion Verrätern fahr ich nicht.
> Das ist genauso schlimm wie ein Rocky Dick.



du hosd ja aa a scotch  du droll - die wochn niggs mid kanoolsörfm - hob laidä aa ka dsaid ghobbd - und bai dem wind weäs richtich sörfm gweesn - 
wie soll aichendlich am donnerschdooch des weddä wänn???


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du hosd ja aa a scotch  du droll - die wochn niggs mid kanoolsörfm - hob laidä aa ka dsaid ghobbd - und bai dem wind weäs richtich sörfm gweesn -
> wie soll aichendlich am donnerschdooch des weddä wänn???


Am Dooch hell und Nachds dunggl!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, bernd,wolfi, wolln mer freitag a kurze tour machn, falls es ned pisst, und samstag is ja eh guts wetter, also bikeday, und ich fohr ned mitn sx


Servus Peter,
ich werde vor meinem Skiurlaub nicht mehr fahren. Man weiß ja nie. 
BEi dem nassen Siffwetter liegt man hald doch mal schnell auf der Schnauze.
Bin nach Ostern wieder voll dabei!!


----------



## macmount (12. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Dooch hell und Nachds dunggl!!



dange schadsi  - ich hob gedochd nochds mid beloichdung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (12. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> ich werde vor meinem Skiurlaub nicht mehr fahren. Man weiß ja nie.
> BEi dem nassen Siffwetter liegt man hald doch mal schnell auf der Schnauze.
> Bin nach Ostern wieder voll dabei!!



geesd zäm wassäschiifoän bebbärl  bass auf däss di ned wechweed!!!!!!


----------



## kubikjch (12. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat er wieder amol a schlüsselstell ned gepackt, oder hat er sei tage



0 Ahnung, ich glab dem bekummt sei Ärbert net. 
Wahrscheinlich zu wenig biken im Moment


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> 0 Ahnung, ich glab dem bekummt sei Ärbert net.
> Wahrscheinlich zu wenig biken im Moment



Ja ich wor definitiv zu wenich biken. Bin die Wochen erscht Mondoch, Diensdoch und heud gfoan des is viel zu wenich. Jedesmol nur ca. 1,5 Std. Genau wie dea Dräningsblon des sochd.


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll net mit Steinen schmeissen!
> 
> Roland: Lyric... ... 66er...  ... Wotan... ...


Es gibt halt keine schlechten Gabeln mehr.


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, bernd,wolfi, wolln mer freitag a kurze tour machn, falls es ned pisst, und samstag is ja eh guts wetter, also bikeday, und ich fohr ned mitn sx



Werd dieses Wochenende keine grossen Sachen mehr machen muss mich auf das Osterwochenende vorbereiten. Also viel Pizza essen und Rotwein trinken.   
Ausserdem muss ich noch testen welches Bike ich mitnehm wahrscheinlich das Scott bin ich am schnellsten oben. Runter kann ich ja tragen. Bin ich ja gewöhnt.


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus, bist du samstag dabei, oder gehts bei dir erst ab 1200uhr, will evt den markustrail machen



Also ich könnte diesen Samstag auch früher. Markustrail hört sich gut an. 
Was hast sonst' noch vor? 
Wenn wir schon in der Ecke sind können wir ja den Altersheimtrail mal wieder fahren - fehlerfrei versteht sich


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also ich könnte diesen Samstag auch früher. Markustrail hört sich gut an.
> Was hast sonst' noch vor?
> Wenn wir schon in der Ecke sind können wir ja den Altersheimtrail mal wieder fahren - fehlerfrei versteht sich



ja, da könn mer noch a paar sachen ranhängen, muss mal aweng überlegen, mir schwebt da nochaweng was in  gössweinsteiner aussichtsberg fohr, was neues


----------



## shift (12. März 2008)

Hey Peter,

nice bike, schon gefahren damit?

Ist das im Hintergrund eigentlich ne Indoorwaschanlage  


....so wies aussieht bin ich Ostern allein auf den Trails unterwegs...

@schoschi, was machst du eigentlich an Ostern nachdemsd deine Gagerle versteckt hast?

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> nice bike, schon gefahren damit?
> 
> ...




stefan, wegen ostern, sag ich dir am montag bescheid, da weiss ich wie des wetter am lago wird, und werd dann endscheiden, ob martina und ich runter fahren. gfohrn bin ich nochned mit sx, bei uns pisst und stürms momentan, werds erst nachen la palma urlaub einweihen


----------



## shift (13. März 2008)

yo ok,

ich werde voraussichtlich nur am Sonntag zu einer Tour kommen, vielleicht klappts ja......

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> yo ok,
> 
> ich werde voraussichtlich nur am Sonntag zu einer Tour kommen, vielleicht klappts ja......
> 
> bye stefan


Finds übrigens gut, das du deiner Perle doch noch ein paar Klamotten kaufen konntest!  Waren wohl noch ein paar Fränkli übrig?


----------



## Schoschi (13. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> nice bike, schon gefahren damit?
> 
> ...



Servus,

an Ostern,noch kein  Plan, will eigentlich fahren, und z.Z. ist das Wetter voll mies, jetzt wo ich so richtig motiviert wäre. Vielleicht geht da was zamm, bin allerdings außer Form. Fährst du mitm Demo? Geht das zum Touren? Hoffe ich komm bis Ostern noch 1 2 3 mal zum Fahren....

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> stefan, wegen ostern, sag ich dir am montag bescheid, da weiss ich wie des wetter am lago wird, und werd dann endscheiden, ob martina und ich runter fahren. gfohrn bin ich nochned mit sx, bei uns pisst und stürms momentan, werds erst nachen la palma urlaub einweihen


Du kannst das Wetter eine Woche voraussehen?  Respekt !!! 
Bist wohl ein (Wetter)Frosch hä?


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du kannst das Wetter eine Woche voraussehen?  Respekt !!!
> Bist wohl ein (Wetter)Frosch hä?



ja ,du hirsch, und ich weiss das in deinen urlaubsort mur pisse gemeldet ist  , schmarrn, wünsche dir mit familie schöne tage bei den ösis, wennst wieder kommst, dart mal langsam dein hopel aus der dauerparkanlage schaffen


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du kannst das Wetter eine Woche voraussehen?  Respekt !!!
> Bist wohl ein (Wetter)Frosch hä?



Ja Berndilein,

ich wünsch dir auch viel Schee, verabschiedet haben wir uns heut ja schon persönlich.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2008)

So hab heute mal mein Freak zum Fusion Händler meiner Wahl gebracht. Laufräder justieren und wichtig eine 34 Kassette hinten einbauen damit ich nächstes Wochenende irgendwie den Berg hochkomme. 
Ich werd dieses Wochenende wohl nur GA1 fahren, da ich mein Alpencross Fahrrad ja auch bewegen muss.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ,du hirsch, und ich weiss das in deinen urlaubsort mur pisse gemeldet ist  , schmarrn, wünsche dir mit familie schöne tage bei den ösis, wennst wieder kommst, dart mal langsam dein hopel aus der dauerparkanlage schaffen



Aber da kannst du einen richtig drauf lassen.   Wir sehen uns dann ja erst nach La Palma wieder oder? FAlls ja, dann lass es dort ordentlich krachen! (Aber nicht die Knochen gell! )



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Berndilein,
> 
> ich wünsch dir auch viel Schee, verabschiedet haben wir uns heut ja schon persönlich.



Ach mein Hase........


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> stefan, wegen ostern, sag ich dir am montag bescheid, da weiss ich wie des wetter am lago wird, und werd dann endscheiden, ob martina und ich runter fahren. gfohrn bin ich nochned mit sx, bei uns pisst und stürms momentan, werds erst nachen la palma urlaub einweihen



Hallo Peter,

wenn du deinen Wettergott am Montag gefragt hast und der ja gesagt hat.  Wir haben ein Hotel in Limone gebucht. Wir mussten uns beeilen da die Auswahl für 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer (bezahlbar) nicht mehr sehr gross war.
Das Wetter ist mir Sch....egal. Denn wenn es regnet scheint keine Sonne.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wenn du deinen Wettergott am Montag gefragt hast und der ja gesagt hat.  Wir haben ein Hotel in Limone gebucht. Wir mussten uns beeilen da die Auswahl für 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer (bezahlbar) nicht mehr sehr gross war.
> Das Wetter ist mir Sch....egal. Denn wenn es regnet scheint keine Sonne.


Ist das Einzelzimmer für dich oder deine Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So hab heute mal mein Freak zum Fusion Händler meiner Wahl gebracht. Laufräder justieren und wichtig eine 34 Kassette hinten einbauen damit ich nächstes Wochenende irgendwie den Berg hochkomme.
> Ich werd dieses Wochenende wohl nur GA1 fahren, da ich mein Alpencross Fahrrad ja auch bewegen muss.



Hier: Ich werd am Sonntag auch eine große GA1-Runde fahren. Allerdings erst ab Mittag. Interesse?


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist das Einzelzimmer für dich oder deine Räder?



Für mich Du Schlitzaach


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Für mich Du Schlitzaach


Wasi doch scho  du süßer BonJovi Warmduscher!!


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wasi doch scho  du süßer BonJovi Warmduscher!!



Hey lass mal Deine plumpen Annäherungsversuche!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist das Einzelzimmer für dich oder deine Räder?



Falsch die Doppelzimmer sind für die Räder. Wir gehen zu siebt in das Einzelzimmer. Um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier: Ich werd am Sonntag auch eine große GA1-Runde fahren. Allerdings erst ab Mittag. Interesse?



Ja sehr starkes Interesse. Sag mir wann.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wenn du deinen Wettergott am Montag gefragt hast und der ja gesagt hat.  Wir haben ein Hotel in Limone gebucht. Wir mussten uns beeilen da die Auswahl für 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer (bezahlbar) nicht mehr sehr gross war.
> Das Wetter ist mir Sch....egal. Denn wenn es regnet scheint keine Sonne.



limone, du bist a hirsch, ist der ungeeignetste standort zum biken(fast). so wie es momentan ausschaut, an ostern, bei uns regen und schneematsch, und am lago gesern und heut warm und nächste woch bis donnerstag hams a  gut gemeldet. des schaut schomal super aus. in welcher hütte seid ihr denn untergekommen??


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

@ wolfi
 markus ,martina und ich, evt noch a markus und friedl fohrn morgen fränkische, um 10.30 in behringersmühle, wennst lust hast, aber wenns pisst fahr ich ned


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> limone, du bist a hirsch, ist der ungeeignetste standort zum biken(fast). so wie es momentan ausschaut, an ostern, bei uns regen und schneematsch, und am lago gesern und heut warm und nächste woch bis donnerstag hams a  gut gemeldet. des schaut schomal super aus. in welcher hütte seid ihr denn untergekommen??



Albergo la Fiorita.

Wenn wir noch etwas gewartet hätten, hätten wir mit dem Zelt zum Lago fahren können. 1 Zimmer findet man immer aber 4 ist schon fast Glücksache. 
Wir können ja den Dalco fahren der ist vor der Haustüre (Angst, Schlotter).


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Albergo la Fiorita.
> 
> Wenn wir noch etwas gewartet hätten, hätten wir mit dem Zelt zum Lago fahren können. 1 Zimmer findet man immer aber 4 ist schon fast Glücksache.
> Wir können ja den Dalco fahren der ist vor der Haustüre (Angst, Schlotter).



ja hast recht, und limone ist wenigstens früh auf der sonnenseite, des proplem is bloss, zum 601 müss mer shutteln, wenn mer über tremalzo wolln mitn auto, dann müss mer noch mehr shutteln, und wenn mer den 136 kehren weg machen, dann nochmal mehr, aber ich informier mich mal wegen schneelage aufm tremalzo und 136 er. von limone aus direkt , kannst ka gscheide tour machen, den wennst nach vesio rauf willst, wo die schönen trails sind, musst gleich mal ca 650hm auf steiler strasse biken, und dann fangen die touren erst an , wo ich ne unterkunft finde , mal gucken endweder arco oder riva, dann werds aber blöd, weil unser fahrer in limone wohnt, oder auch in limone, aber da moch ich ned so richtig, guck mer halt mal, werd scho wern.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja hast recht, und limone ist wenigstens früh auf der sonnenseite, des proplem is bloss, zum 601 müss mer shutteln, wenn mer über tremalzo wolln mitn auto, dann müss mer noch mehr shutteln, und wenn mer den 136 kehren weg machen, dann nochmal mehr, aber ich informier mich mal wegen schneelage aufm tremalzo und 136 er. von limone aus direkt , kannst ka gscheide tour machen, den wennst nach vesio rauf willst, wo die schönen trails sind, musst gleich mal ca 650hm auf steiler strasse biken, und dann fangen die touren erst an , wo ich ne unterkunft finde , mal gucken endweder arco oder riva, dann werds aber blöd, weil unser fahrer in limone wohnt, oder auch in limone, aber da moch ich ned so richtig, guck mer halt mal, werd scho wern.



das beste wär Ihr bekommt auch eins in Limone.  
Und Limone hat eine schöne Promenade. Fürs Limoneneis.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

muss mal überlegen wie ich des mach


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

Jo ich find auch des gscheiteste wär wenn mer alle zumindest im selben Ort
untergebracht wären. 1. der Gaudi halber  2. weniger Stress fürn (Shuttle-)Fahrer


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

nehmen wir halt keine Bikeschuhe sondern Gummistiefel mit. Und bis durch meinen Panzer das Wasser durch ist bin ich den Berg schon wieder drunten. Fullfacehelm verkehrt rum auf und nicht mal das Gesicht wird nass.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fullfacehelm verkehrt rum auf und nicht mal das Gesicht wird nass.


Ist auch für die Mitfahrer angenehmer!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist auch für die Mitfahrer angenehmer!!!



Oh ich dacht du steckst schon mit dem Kopf im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

sind paar touren fotos vom lago [IMG]http://www.all-mountain.de/gardasee/gardasee.htm[/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

der müll funktioniert ned


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> der müll funktioniert ned


Stimmt Seitenfehler aber mit www.allmountain.de kommt man auch rein. Die Seite kenn ich noch nicht.
Jetzt hab ich es auch noch falsch geschrieben www.all-mountain.de muss es heisen.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

habt ihr nur frühstück oder HB gebucht


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

So weit ich weiß nur Frühstück. Passt zumindest zu den Preisen die mir 
Roland geschrieben hat. Nachmittags/abends wirds eh vor Ort a bissl auf
Achse gehn!?


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> habt ihr nur frühstück oder HB gebucht



Nur Frühstück da ich die Tourzeiten nicht kannte. Essen kann man ja überall zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur Frühstück da ich die Tourzeiten nicht kannte. Essen kann man ja überall zu jeder Zeit.



tourenzeiten und essen, hoffe wir bekommen nachts un ca 22.00 uhr noch was warmes


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> tourenzeiten und essen, hoffe wir bekommen nachts un ca 22.00 uhr noch was warmes



Wenn wir erst um 22.00 Uhr wieder von der Tour zurück sind, dann brauch ich kein Essen mehr, sondern ein Sauerstoffzelt zur Zwangsbeatmung.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

tour 601 müsste auf jeden fall gehen (schneelage) tremalzo uberquerung, müss mer vor ort guckn, und der 136 kehrenweg geht max auf nn1400 hoch, müsste eigendlich auch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn wir erst um 22.00 Uhr wieder von der Tour zurück sind, dann brauch ich kein Essen mehr, sondern ein Sauerstoffzelt zur Zwangsbeatmung.



So was in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht als ich das mit 22 Uhr gelesen hab   will uns der Peter vielleicht loswerden?


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> tour 601 müsste auf jeden fall gehen (schneelage) tremalzo uberquerung, müss mer vor ort guckn, und der 136 kehrenweg geht max auf nn1400 hoch, müsste eigendlich auch klappen



Freitag, Samstag normal und Sonntag eine nicht ganz so lange Tour (evtl. Geburtstagsnachwehen) sehen wir aber vor Ort. Aber jetzt müssen wir eh erst mal auf deinen Wettermanitou warten damit er die richtigen Beschwörungsformeln murmelt damit du und die Martina mitkönnt.


----------



## shift (14. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Finds übrigens gut, das du deiner Perle doch noch ein paar Klamotten kaufen konntest!  Waren wohl noch ein paar Fränkli übrig?



....und ich dachte immer ihr steht auf nackte Weiber


----------



## shift (14. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> an Ostern,noch kein  Plan, will eigentlich fahren, und z.Z. ist das Wetter voll mies, jetzt wo ich so richtig motiviert wäre. Vielleicht geht da was zamm, bin allerdings außer Form. Fährst du mitm Demo? Geht das zum Touren? Hoffe ich komm bis Ostern noch 1 2 3 mal zum Fahren....
> 
> Grüße



schreib mir doch mal ne PN mit deiner Nr.....

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag, Samstag normal und Sonntag eine nicht ganz so lange Tour (evtl. Geburtstagsnachwehen) sehen wir aber vor Ort. Aber jetzt müssen wir eh erst mal auf deinen Wettermanitou warten damit er die richtigen Beschwörungsformeln murmelt damit du und die Martina mitkönnt.



freitag kannst aned a normale tour machen, da warst ja 6std scho im auto gsesen, bis mer ankomma, ausladen,gerödel zampacken , an capo trinken(ist plicht) werds scho mittag sen. gut were da der 601, aber am ersten tag gleich den prügel runter . d.h. wir könne nur eine ganztagestour machen, obwohl am sonntag, nach dein fest, stehn wir halt erst um 7.00 uhr in der früh auf statts um 6.00, dann hauts scho hin


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2008)

Peter schau mal auf den Bericht Nr. 1142 da hast du was von Roverietrail geschrieben vielleicht wäre das was für den Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter schau mal auf den Bericht Nr. 1142 da hast du was von Roverietrail geschrieben vielleicht wäre das was für den Anfang.



 ja, ist eigendlich eine schöne tour, aber,  startet in torbole,also ziemlich weit von limone, und were zum einfahren ganz gut, aber ich bin sie leider scho tausend mal gfohrn, und ist technisch ned ansbruchsvoll, fast scho langweilig für uns, vieleicht start mer  direkt in limone , rauf nach vesio ( 650hm) dann richtung rochetta, und oberhalb von limone gehn a paar gute trail ab, z.b 123 er, 111er , und 117er , kenn ich zwar auch schon, aber ich glaub der friedl kennt noch an trail von da oben, muss ihn morgen mal fragen, denn da brauch mer nemmer shutteln, und komma direkt in limone wieder raus


----------



## HTWolfi (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ wolfi
> markus ,martina und ich, evt noch a markus und friedl fohrn morgen fränkische, um 10.30 in behringersmühle, wennst lust hast, aber wenns pisst fahr ich ned



Immer wieder gerne. Muss heute früh noch eine Fahrdienst übernehmen, wenn ich keinen Urlaubsstau erwische, dann bin ich um 10:30 in B-Mühle.
Ciao Wolfi


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> ....und ich dachte immer ihr steht auf nackte Weiber



Wir schon aber beim Bernd bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

So zurück 50,6 KM und knapp 800 Hm. Straße und ein bisschen Singeltrail.
War nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

heutige tour war gössweinstein pfaffenstein weissmarter alterheimweg, markustrail






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
war super wetter heut, und die trail waren nedmal matschig, teils sogar trocken, dabei waren markus, wolfi und ich, ( wieder einer weniger) .
@markus
was sagt den dei tacho, da bin ich mal gspannt???


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So zurück 50,6 KM und knapp 800 Hm. Straße und ein bisschen Singeltrail.
> War nicht mal schlecht.



warum kauft du dir eigendlich ned a rennrad wennst soviel strass fährst.
zumindest waren dei km und hm mehr wie bei uns


----------



## Axalp (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> heutige tour war gössweinstein pfaffenstein weissmarter alterheimweg, markustrail
> 
> war super wetter heut, und die trail waren nedmal matschig, teils sogar trocken, dabei waren markus, wolfi und ich, ( wieder einer weniger) .
> @markus
> was sagt den dei tacho, da bin ich mal gspannt???



Der *Sigma-Tacho* sagt 24 km und 780 Hm - und das in 2h.

Ihr habt mich ziemlich kaputtgefahren, aber schee war's trotzdem.

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen:













Morgen folgt GA1-Runde mit dem Roland. Ich geh jetz noch kurz in die Stadt und hol mir noch ein paar Semi-Slicks


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der *Sigma-Tacho* sagt 24 km und 780 Hm - und das in 2h.
> 
> Ihr habt mich ziemlich kaputtgefahren, aber schee war's trotzdem.
> 
> ...



ich lach mich kaputt, mit den dreckstachos,meiner zeigt gleiche km, aber nur 683hm, nehmen wir lieber deine werte, wenn der ciclo scho bei denen hm werten um 100 spinnt, möcht ich ned wissen wieviel des waren als ich  2000hm gemacht habe


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

was mir noch grad so einfällt, auf dem heimweg durch forchheim, ist mir ein biker mit kurzer hose endgegengekommen, dachte mir nur,naja zwar schönes wetter heut, aber kurze hose, und dann sah ich das es unser schoschi war, du hirsch, warum bist ned bei uns mitgfohrn?????


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich lach mich kaputt, mit den dreckstachos,meiner zeigt gleiche km, aber nur 683hm, nehmen wir lieber deine werte, wenn der ciclo scho bei denen hm werten um 100 spinnt, möcht ich ned wissen wieviel des waren als ich  2000hm gemacht habe



Hab meine KM und Hm mit dem Garmin Etex gemessen. Waren in der Tat sehr viele rasierte Schmalspurfahrer unterwegs. Da bin ich mit meinen 2,25  unterwegs als hätt ich die grösste Downhillmaschine.   

Von Kunreuth den Berg rauf hab ich noch einen Moutainbiker versägt. War aber schon ein älterer Genosse mit Starrgabel 
ich würd ja auch lieber einige Treppchen fahren aber bringt ja nichts für die Kondition. 
Bin heute eine sehr interessante Treppe hochgestiegen zur Burgruine in Wolfsberg. Wäre ich aber mit dem Scott nie gefahren ist ehr was fürs Freak. Sind auch noch einige Trails in der Nähe muss man mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich lach mich kaputt, mit den dreckstachos,meiner zeigt gleiche km, aber nur 683hm, nehmen wir lieber deine werte, wenn der ciclo scho bei denen hm werten um 100 spinnt, möcht ich ned wissen wieviel des waren als ich  2000hm gemacht habe



das kommt davon weil der Markus auf den Touren mehr fährt und du nur fotografierst. Kein Wunder wenn alle schneller sind als du.  Äh nur ich bin immer hinter dir. 

Wo wren eigentlich die Bamberger ? Wollte doch der ganze Trupp mitfahren.
Wahrscheinlich waren die auch zum Training auf der Strasse.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was mir noch grad so einfällt, auf dem heimweg durch forchheim, ist mir ein biker mit kurzer hose endgegengekommen, dachte mir nur,naja zwar schönes wetter heut, aber kurze hose, und dann sah ich das es unser schoschi war, du hirsch, warum bist ned bei uns mitgfohrn?????



Der nächste AlpenX kommt bestimmt und der Schorsch will fit sein. 
Denn die Form holt man sich auf der Strasse.


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

hab gerade paar pizzerien ausgekundschaftet in limone, und Lebensmittelgeschäfte wo wir den roten traubensaft bekommen


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der nächste AlpenX kommt bestimmt und der Schorsch will fit sein.
> Denn die Form holt man sich auf der Strasse.



also ich hab zur vorbereitung immer die strasse gemieten, und war glaub ich ganz gut unterwegs damit, aber egal wo und wie, über die berg musst so oder so


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab gerade paar pizzerien ausgekundschaftet in limone, und Lebensmittelgeschäfte wo wir den roten traubensaft bekommen


In Limone Pizzaria al La Pirata oder la Pirata war immer super gut dort. Aber ich glaube der hat um die Zeit noch nicht offen. Traubensaft bekommen wir bestimmt überall am besten Hausmarke im Literbecher gut und günstig.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der *Sigma-Tacho* sagt 24 km und 780 Hm - und das in 2h.
> 
> Ihr habt mich ziemlich kaputtgefahren, aber schee war's trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit Slicks kommst fahr ich mit dem Crossbike 28" Laufräder.


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2008)

Fahrn mer eigentlich zum Biken oder zum Fressen und Saufen an den Lago??  Ok ich muss ja zugeben dass ich mich selbst zu den Freunden des roten Traubensaftes zähle  und Pasta könnt ich eigentlich jeden Tag reinhauen!!
Die Form kann man sich übrigens im Frankenwald ganz gut holen  bin heut gut 50km, knapp 1800hm auf und ab, und auf und ab, und auf und ab.......gefahren   die letzten zwei Anstiege bevor ich wieder daheim war haben sich aber gezogen wie Kaugummi, merkt man halt doch irgendwann ein bißchen in den Beinen...  das war im übrigen diese Tour: http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php?tour=25 der Trailanteil von 20% täuscht etwas, einige dieser Trails werden bergauf gefahren  und die Bergab-Trails sind technisch auch net heftig.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> bin heut gut 50km, knapp 1800hm auf und ab, und auf und ab, und auf und ab.......gefahren



Ich bin noch nie 50KM und 1800Hm gefahren ich glaub da würd ich vom Rrad kippen. 

Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet das beim Alpenx das Pensum und noch mehr 7 Tage am Stück gefahren werden muss. Ich weis nicht ob ich das schaffe


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

ich glaub eher zum essen und trinken  na , woll mer die sach gans locker bergauf angehen, die aussicht geniesen, weil bergab ham mir ka zeit zum schaua , do geht nähmlich ka strass runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie 50KM und 1800Hm gefahren ich glaub da würd ich vom Rrad kippen.
> 
> Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet das beim Alpenx das Pensum und noch mehr 7 Tage am Stück gefahren werden muss. Ich weis nicht ob ich das schaffe



in einer woche wirst des wissen  , und zum alpen -x is noch lang zeit, und fit bist ja auch, also  grübel ned nach, sondern lass auf dich zukomma, des packst du auf jeden fall


----------



## macmount (15. März 2008)

@alla: hobds ihä schöö  
@roland und bebbärl: geed näggsda wochn wos am kanool - oddä said ihä do scho am lago  
dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: hobds ihä schöö
> @roland und bebbärl: geed näggsda wochn wos am kanool - oddä said ihä do scho am lago
> dä wolf



Der Bernd ist Skifahren, und ich fahr ned so viel da ich am Wochenende genug rumrollen werde. Könntest amol mit zum Lago zwecks Fahrtechnik und deine neuen DeeMax einweihen. Nimmst Urlaub und des Geld vom Hausbau dann können wir 1 Jahr drunten bleiben.  

Roland


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Fahrn mer eigentlich zum Biken oder zum Fressen und Saufen an den Lago??  Ok ich muss ja zugeben dass ich mich selbst zu den Freunden des roten Traubensaftes zähle  und Pasta könnt ich eigentlich jeden Tag reinhauen!!
> Die Form kann man sich übrigens im Frankenwald ganz gut holen  bin heut gut 50km, knapp 1800hm auf und ab, und auf und ab, und auf und ab.......gefahren   die letzten zwei Anstiege bevor ich wieder daheim war haben sich aber gezogen wie Kaugummi, merkt man halt doch irgendwann ein bißchen in den Beinen...  das war im übrigen diese Tour: http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php?tour=25 der Trailanteil von 20% täuscht etwas, einige dieser Trails werden bergauf gefahren  und die Bergab-Trails sind technisch auch net heftig.



Am Samstagstreff waren heut ausser mir nur zwei unbekannte Gesichter,aber aus der Gegend.Hardtailfahrer,wahrscheinlich rasiert.Haben mir gezeigt wo es konditionell langgeht.Ich bin schlecht .Aber immerhin konnt ich die ganze Runde mithalten,nur an den langen Anstiegen sind sie teilweise umgekehrt um mit mir wieder hochzufahren.Zu Haus hatt ich über 70km aufm Tacho in drei Stunden,hm weiss ich nicht,schätze so 800.Bei uns ists furchtbar matschig,das saugt dir die letzten Körner aus den Beinen.Die zwei Jungs fuhren auf den letzten Anstiegen dann noch Ausreißversuche und haben sich immer wieder attackiert.Ich glaub so viel kann ich gar nicht trainieren,um so fit zu werden.Hab jetzt die hopfenhaltige Regenerationsphase eingeleitet.Bis demnächst.....


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd ist Skifahren, und ich fahr ned so viel da ich am Wochenende genug rumrollen werde. Könntest amol mit zum Lago zwecks Fahrtechnik und deine neuen DeeMax einweihen. Nimmst Urlaub und des Geld vom Hausbau dann können wir 1 Jahr drunten bleiben.
> 
> Roland



Ein Jahr Lago auf Wolf`s Kosten ? Wo treff mer uns? Wann is Abfahrt ?


----------



## macmount (15. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd ist Skifahren, und ich fahr ned so viel da ich am Wochenende genug rumrollen werde. Könntest amol mit zum Lago zwecks Fahrtechnik und deine neuen DeeMax einweihen. Nimmst Urlaub und des Geld vom Hausbau dann können wir 1 Jahr drunten bleiben.
> 
> Roland



des yohr haus   näggsdes yohr lago   
viel schbass bai di schbageddi
dä wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (15. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ein Jahr Lago auf Wolf`s Kosten ? Wo treff mer uns? Wann is Abfahrt ?



wie immä - mir dreffm uns in dä middn - du schbassfogl - feäsd du a zäm lago


----------



## ragazza (15. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wie immä - mir dreffm uns in dä middn - du schbassfogl - feäsd du a zäm lago



Na,wär mir an Ostern zu stressig,hasse Autobahnstaus.Aber vielleicht haben die Jungs(und Martina) ja Glück. ,ausserdem brauch ich da erst ein taugliches Rad dazu.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie 50KM und 1800Hm gefahren ich glaub da würd ich vom Rrad kippen.
> 
> Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet das beim Alpenx das Pensum und noch mehr 7 Tage am Stück gefahren werden muss. Ich weis nicht ob ich das schaffe



Kopf hoch Roland!!  noch schön brav regelmäßig GA-Training gemacht, net vergessen auch öfter mal Touren mit ordentlich Hm zu fahren, dann wird des scho!! Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss dass ich mir da selbst auch keine Gedanken drüber machen würd ein- oder zweimal so ne Tour zu fahren sondern sieben- oder achtmal am Stück...aber dennoch, Kopf hoch, trainieren und vor allem (meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste) ne positive Einstellung dazu haben!!! Nach dem Motto "Tschakka - Du schaffst es"  



peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub eher zum essen und trinken  na , woll mer die sach gans locker bergauf angehen, die aussicht geniesen, weil bergab ham mir ka zeit zum schaua , do geht nähmlich ka strass runter



Genau  locker bergauf, mit viiiieeeel Spaß bergab 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Könntest amol mit zum Lago zwecks Fahrtechnik und deine neuen DeeMax einweihen. Nimmst Urlaub und des Geld vom Hausbau dann können wir 1 Jahr drunten bleiben.
> 
> Roland



Wow, Danke Wolf!! Darf ich auch mit? Das find ich ja sehr großzügig von Dir    



ragazza schrieb:


> Am Samstagstreff waren heut ausser mir nur zwei unbekannte Gesichter,aber aus der Gegend.Hardtailfahrer,wahrscheinlich rasiert.Haben mir gezeigt wo es konditionell langgeht.Ich bin schlecht .Aber immerhin konnt ich die ganze Runde mithalten,nur an den langen Anstiegen sind sie teilweise umgekehrt um mit mir wieder hochzufahren.Zu Haus hatt ich über 70km aufm Tacho in drei Stunden,hm weiss ich nicht,schätze so 800.Bei uns ists furchtbar matschig,das saugt dir die letzten Körner aus den Beinen.Die zwei Jungs fuhren auf den letzten Anstiegen dann noch Ausreißversuche und haben sich immer wieder attackiert.Ich glaub so viel kann ich gar nicht trainieren,um so fit zu werden.Hab jetzt die hopfenhaltige Regenerationsphase eingeleitet.Bis demnächst.....




Na also Du bist ja selber Schuld...fährst immer mit CC-Rasern, und dann machst noch a Tour mit a paar Hardcore-Hardtail-Flitzern...fahr halt mal mit normalen Leuten!?!  Wobei ich aber 70km in drei Stunden mit meim schnellen Cannondale glaub ich an nem sehr guten Tag auch schaffen könnt - je nach Höhenmetern   es ist aber natürlich ein Riesenunterschied ob man solche Touren mit nem Bike mit ca. 15kg fährt oder mitm Hardtail mit 11 oder 12kg  von daher solltest Du Dich glaub ich net als "schlecht" bezeichnen...


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Herr Metz,

auch schon unter den Lebenden.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Metz,
> 
> auch schon unter den Lebenden.



moin moin, ja , musste mir die wetterdaten (lago) anguckn, heute pisst es bei denen , hoffe es regned sich aus für ne woche, voraussicht ab freitag abend leichter regen, und am samstag mittag leichter schnee regen  in limon.  hoffe die irren sich mal


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

auf mein neua radl, hab ich garned die jucy7 brems, sondern die code 7, hab ich gesern abend noch schnell eingebremsst


----------



## Schoschi (16. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was mir noch grad so einfällt, auf dem heimweg durch forchheim, ist mir ein biker mit kurzer hose endgegengekommen, dachte mir nur,naja zwar schönes wetter heut, aber kurze hose, und dann sah ich das es unser schoschi war, du hirsch, warum bist ned bei uns mitgfohrn?????



Salve,

also ich bin wieder online, hab mein PC wieder und kann wieder mitlesen. Muss erst mal eine gewisse Grundform aneignen um bei euch mitfahrn zu können. Ich leih mir jetzt so ein Radl für das Wohnzimmer für die Regentage aus. Taugt das was?
War gestern nur ne kleine Tour, hatte paar Erledingungen in Forchheim zu machen, das hab ich damit verbunden. War voll warm gestern, bin zeitweise wie die Sonne draussen war sogar ohne Jacke gefahren, nur mit Windstoppertrikot, war einwandfrei.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> auf mein neua radl, hab ich garned die jucy7 brems, sondern die code 7, hab ich gesern abend noch schnell eingebremsst




Die Code ! die ist ja noch giftiger als die Jucy. Bei 203 Scheiben musst aber aufpassen ned dasd an Köpfer machst.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Code ! die ist ja noch giftiger als die Jucy. Bei 203 Scheiben musst aber aufpassen ned dasd an Köpfer machst.



ich hab mein neua helm nochned lang, seid schlossberg köpfer, des brauch ich ned nochmal, und die brilln muss a länger haltn. habe grad mal im reise fred eine anfrage wegen limone trail geschrieben, für ersten tag, hast dir schon mal wetter com von limone angeguckt


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

habe gerade selbst nochmal reingschaut,heut früh hams noch regen und schne (freitag und samstag) gemeldet und jetzt zum glück trocken an beiden tagen, hoff des letztere bleibt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

Wird sich noch zeigen wie es mitm Wetter wird. Wenn mer unten sind wissn mers 
Falls es doch richtig schlecht wird dann kann ja der Roland zumindest gleich Weizen-GA-Training fürn AX machen 
Aber wenn Engel wie wir reisen...dann muss doch des Wetter passen!!


----------



## Schoschi (16. März 2008)

Ich wenn weng mehr Zeit hätte würd ich mit sowas rumfahren........:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_848.html&lang=de

Ein Spezl hats da voll drauf, der könnt mir einiges beibringen.............
Aber erst mal AlpenXvorbereitung..........das Trainieren wenn net wär..........


----------



## macmount (16. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wenn weng mehr Zeit hätte würd ich mit sowas rumfahren........:
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_848.html&lang=de
> 
> Ein Spezl hats da voll drauf, der könnt mir einiges beibringen.............
> Aber erst mal AlpenXvorbereitung..........das Trainieren wenn net wär..........



des weä doch wos füän bännd - do kommä ned amol den saddl vergessn - gibds des ding a mid flauschicha raifm?? - wennsd ka grofd mehr in di baa hosd, donn rubblds sunsd in dä ridsn


----------



## Axalp (16. März 2008)

Servus ihr Schönwetter-Biker,

der Roland und ich waren heute auf unserer GA1-Runde, die irgendwie doch zur GA2-Runde geworden ist.

Route: Leutenbach-Ebs-Veilbronn-Werntal-Aufsess-Kuchenmühle-Albertshof-Spitzkehrentrail-Ebs-Ltb.
55km und 700 gefahrenen Hm. Gefühlt waren's aber knapp 1000, da wir von Streitberg bis Kirchehrenbach mit starkem Gegenwind zu kämpfen hatten. 

Wetter war top - bis auf einen 10min Schauer - hat sich also gelohnt von der Couch aufzustehen!



Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wenn weng mehr Zeit hätte würd ich mit sowas rumfahren........:
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_848.html&lang=de
> 
> Ein Spezl hats da voll drauf, der könnt mir einiges beibringen.............
> Aber erst mal AlpenXvorbereitung..........das Trainieren wenn net wär..........



Man beachte vor allem die Reifen


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus ihr Schönwetter-Biker,
> 
> der Roland und ich waren heute auf unserer GA1-Runde, die irgendwie doch zur GA2-Runde geworden ist.
> 
> ...


Maxxis Minion so weit das Auge reicht. 
Somit ist wieder ein Trainingswochenende zu Ende gegangen. 107 KM aber "nur" 1500 Hm. Aber das war wie Markus schon sagte GA2 und ausgeschaut haben wir wie die Schweine, wie "echt Mountainbiker" eben.  

@Peter wenns das Wetter zulässt machen wir noch eine "Technikrunde" zur Vorbereitung aufs kommende Wochenende. Pavilliontrail und einige Treppelchen.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter wenns das Wetter zulässt machen wir noch eine "Technikrunde" zur Vorbereitung aufs kommende Wochenende. Pavilliontrail und einige Treppelchen.




Wann wann wann??  Brauch auch noch a weng Technikvorbereitung! Aber ich weiß eh net ob des die Woche bei mir zeitlich klappt, so viel zu tun daheim, trotz Urlaub...aber mal schauen!!


----------



## HTWolfi (16. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wenn weng mehr Zeit hätte würd ich mit sowas rumfahren........:
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_848.html&lang=de
> 
> Ein Spezl hats da voll drauf, der könnt mir einiges beibringen.............
> Aber erst mal AlpenXvorbereitung..........das Trainieren wenn net wär..........



Naja, _rumfahren_ ist damit nicht mehr viel.
Ohne Sattel und so einer Übersetzung, da ist die Fahrt zum Bäcker um die Ecke schon ein halber Marathon   
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht verlockend an, aber vergiss es, es ist _kein_ geeignetes Training für einen AlpenX.  

Intensives Training mit so einem reinrassigen Trialbike ist mindestens genauso anstrengend wie eine AlpenXvorbereitung.

Leider ist in der Praxis der Unterschied zwischen gutem "trial fahren" und gutem "trail fahren" (oder umgekehrt) deutlich größer, wie es den Anschein hat.  

Ich besitze übrigens dieses:  
http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_846.html


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wird sich noch zeigen wie es mitm Wetter wird. Wenn mer unten sind wissn mers
> Falls es doch richtig schlecht wird dann kann ja der Roland zumindest gleich Weizen-GA-Training fürn AX machen
> Aber wenn Engel wie wir reisen...dann muss doch des Wetter passen!!



Ja dann testen wir mal wieviel du GA1 -mäßig verträgst. Wir brauchen noch Extremtrinker für unseren AX.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann wann wann??  Brauch auch noch a weng Technikvorbereitung! Aber ich weiß eh net ob des die Woche bei mir zeitlich klappt, so viel zu tun daheim, trotz Urlaub...aber mal schauen!!



AHHHHHHHHHHHHH du hast schon Urlaub. Wenn das Wetter passt machen wir was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich besitze übrigens dieses:
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_846.html



das erklärt vieles.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja dann testen wir mal wieviel du GA1 -mäßig verträgst. Wir brauchen noch Extremtrinker für unseren AX.



 Naja da müsst ich erstmal überhaupt mal a weng Weizen-GA1 machen, bin da etwas aus der Form  wobei ich mir gestern abend zum Power auftanken nach der Tour zwei Weizen hab schmecken lassen, die hab ich ohne Probleme trinken können...ist ja schon mal ein Anfang *g* aber Moment, wieso sollt ich für euern AX Weizen-GA1 machen??  




RolandMC schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH du hast schon Urlaub. Wenn das Wetter passt machen wir was.




Oköööö


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

@Peter wenns das Wetter zulässt machen wir noch eine "Technikrunde" zur Vorbereitung aufs kommende Wochenende. Pavilliontrail und einige Treppelchen.[/QUOTE]

ne , hab die woch ka zeit mehr, und  hab unser räder scho reise fertig gemacht.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Naja, _rumfahren_ ist damit nicht mehr viel.
> Ohne Sattel und so einer Übersetzung, da ist die Fahrt zum Bäcker um die Ecke schon ein halber Marathon
> Hört sich jetzt vielleicht verlockend an, aber vergiss es, es ist _kein_ geeignetes Training für einen AlpenX.
> 
> ...



also, bei dir kann ich eindeutig sagen, das du super trial, egal auf welchen trail fahren kannst, wird mir bei jeder gemeinsamen fahrt klar


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Peter wenns das Wetter zulässt machen wir noch eine "Technikrunde" zur Vorbereitung aufs kommende Wochenende. Pavilliontrail und einige Treppelchen.



ne , hab die woch ka zeit mehr, und  hab unser räder scho reise fertig gemacht.[/QUOTE]

Ja ja erst bringts man Ihnen bei und dann hams ka Dsaid mehr füa an.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja da müsst ich erstmal überhaupt mal a weng Weizen-GA1 machen, bin da etwas aus der Form  wobei ich mir gestern abend zum Power auftanken nach der Tour zwei Weizen hab schmecken lassen, die hab ich ohne Probleme trinken können...ist ja schon mal ein Anfang *g* aber Moment, wieso sollt ich für euern AX Weizen-GA1 machen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



telefonieren wir die Woche mal, können uns ja schon mittag`s treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ne , hab die woch ka zeit mehr, und  hab unser räder scho reise fertig gemacht.



Ja ja erst bringts man Ihnen bei und dann hams ka Dsaid mehr für an.[/QUOTE]

falls ich zum lago mitkomm, werd ich mir genug zeit für dich und dei Technik haben, wahrscheinlich mehr als dir lieb ist


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2008)

hab nochwas vergessen, da der standort ja in limone ist, können wir einige, eigendlich eine der besten trail ned sinvoll machen, und müssen  a paar neue trail runter  nach limone testen, also bereitet euch evt auf chaoten touren vor


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> : aber Moment, wieso sollt ich für euern AX Weizen-GA1 machen??



vielleicht hast du ja Lust.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab nochwas vergessen, da der standort ja in limone ist, können wir einige, eigendlich eine der besten trail ned sinvoll machen, und müssen  a paar neue trail runter  nach limone testen, also bereitet euch evt auf chaoten touren vor



Also solang des net so Touren werden wie die von denen es hier im Thread zig Seiten vorher scho Bilder gibt, mit ewig hohen Stahlleitern die man die Bikes in Einzelteilen hochschleppen muss... 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20183/gestern_u_heut_301.jpg


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

Oh Roland ich seh grad Du hasts ja endlich gschafft Deine Bikeliste zu aktualisieren!!  

Wegen die Woche mal fahren könn mer freilich mal telefonieren!! Idealerweise Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch, weil am Donnerstag wird alles reisefertig gemacht!! Aber ansonsten bin ich zeitlich flexibel


----------



## ragazza (16. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab nochwas vergessen, da der standort ja in limone ist, können wir einige, eigendlich eine der besten trail ned sinvoll machen, und müssen  a paar neue trail runter  nach limone testen, also bereitet euch evt auf chaoten touren vor



Ah,wir dürfen uns also auf Bilder freuen von zerlegten Fahrrädern,die in 16stündigen Gewaltmärschen auf bislang unerforschte Gipfel geschleppt werden,Notbiwaks in 10cm schmalen Felsabsätzen wo Lenker als letze Sicherung in den unbarmherzigen Fels getrieben werden, und wahnwitzigen Erstbeabfahrten,wo aus winzigsten Carbonteilen die organischen Elemente zur  Zubereitung der allerletzten kraftgebenden Suppe ausgequetscht werden.Und nur das am Vorbau aufgeklebte Bild von Luis Trenker gibt euch die Kraft,auch die ungeheuerlichsten Strapazen zu überstehen,um sie an künftigen Lagerfeuern den Urenkeln zu erzählen.Ich bin so stolz,Euch kennen zu dürfen....


----------



## Schoschi (16. März 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Naja, _rumfahren_ ist damit nicht mehr viel.
> Ohne Sattel und so einer Übersetzung, da ist die Fahrt zum Bäcker um die Ecke schon ein halber Marathon
> Hört sich jetzt vielleicht verlockend an, aber vergiss es, es ist _kein_ geeignetes Training für einen AlpenX.
> 
> ...



Scho klar dass damit "Fahren" eher net so geht, aber Trial tät mir schon gefallen, hab allerdings keine Zeit im Moment für ncoh was Neues..........


----------



## 0815p (17. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ah,wir dürfen uns also auf Bilder freuen von zerlegten Fahrrädern,die in 16stündigen Gewaltmärschen auf bislang unerforschte Gipfel geschleppt werden,Notbiwaks in 10cm schmalen Felsabsätzen wo Lenker als letze Sicherung in den unbarmherzigen Fels getrieben werden, und wahnwitzigen Erstbeabfahrten,wo aus winzigsten Carbonteilen die organischen Elemente zur  Zubereitung der allerletzten kraftgebenden Suppe ausgequetscht werden.Und nur das am Vorbau aufgeklebte Bild von Luis Trenker gibt euch die Kraft,auch die ungeheuerlichsten Strapazen zu überstehen,um sie an künftigen Lagerfeuern den Urenkeln zu erzählen.Ich bin so stolz,Euch kennen zu dürfen....



gah halt mal mit zum lago, würd dir bestimmt gfallen


----------



## 0815p (17. März 2008)

@roland u sven
ich hab zimmer anfragemail in eurer Unterkunft heut abgeschickt, werd wohl erst morgen bescheid bekommen, und zwei abfahrtstrail nach limone hab ich auch, der friedl is die schon gewandert den einen davon soll man komplett fahren können, viele spitzkehren, und den anderen, na aj ich glaub da sag ich lieber mal nichts drüber, roland nimm a paar Augenbinden mit . wetter soll so la la werden


----------



## ragazza (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gah halt mal mit zum lago, würd dir bestimmt gfallen



Na klar würd mir das auch gefallen,sobald das Equipment passt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u sven
> ich hab zimmer anfragemail in eurer Unterkunft heut abgeschickt, werd wohl erst morgen bescheid bekommen, und zwei abfahrtstrail nach limone hab ich auch, der friedl is die schon gewandert den einen davon soll man komplett fahren können, viele spitzkehren, und den anderen, na aj ich glaub da sag ich lieber mal nichts drüber, roland nimm a paar Augenbinden mit . wetter soll so la la werden



  Hmmm...wenn der Friedl die scho gewandert is und sagt der eine is fahrbar, dann klär mich bitte mal übern fahrtechnischen Stand vom Friedl auf?! Damit man das "fahrbar" besser einschätzen kann  ich erweitere dann meine Packliste auch noch um "Augenbinden" und "Windeln"


----------



## 0815p (17. März 2008)

also beim brotzeittrail, schauts ziemlich schlecht momentan aus, weil er glaub ich momentan ka zeit oder lust zum üben hat. kontie hat er genug. aber nun zum trail,den er gewandert ist, hab vohin mit ihn gsprochen, und er sagt, der weg hat viele kehren, aber ned ausgesetzt oder gefährlich, also alles fahrbar für uns, und den anderen, ich glaub den du nedamal ich mir an, der soll im s4-s5 bereich liegen, ist ein im fels ausgesetzter wander steig, werd ich mir vieleicht mal zu fuss ansehen , wenns mal pisst, und wir können ned fahren. hast eigendlich scho mal propiert, ob 3 räder reingehen im sheran mit gebäck??, und wie woll mer denn eigendlich fahren, durch münchen und garmisch, sparen wir die vignette und europabrücke, fahren dann halt ca 45min länger, als komplett autobahn, und wann woll mer eigendlich starten, möcht schon um ca 10.oouhr am hotel sein, damit wir noch a tour machen könna.


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

Also aktuell scheint das Wetter am Lago ja recht gut zu sein.
Siehe hier


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u sven
> ich hab zimmer anfragemail in eurer Unterkunft heut abgeschickt, werd wohl erst morgen bescheid bekommen, und zwei abfahrtstrail nach limone hab ich auch, der friedl is die schon gewandert den einen davon soll man komplett fahren können, viele spitzkehren, und den anderen, na aj ich glaub da sag ich lieber mal nichts drüber, roland nimm a paar Augenbinden mit . wetter soll so la la werden



Der Roland hat doch schon ein paar Seiten vorne mitgeteilt wie er fahren wird. 

Fullface Helm verkehrtrum auf und ab gehts.


----------



## Axalp (17. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also aktuell scheint das Wetter am Lago ja recht gut zu sein.
> Siehe hier


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2008)

S4 und S5?? Das sind dann Sachen die ich wahrscheinlich net mal zu Fuß bewältige  aber den kriegst eh net zu sehen weil wenn wir dort sind dann regnet es net!!! 
Also das Auto hab ich ab Mittwoch, dann schau ich gleich mal wie es platztechnisch ausschaut. Mach mir da aber ehrlich gesagt keine großen Gedanken wegen drei Bikes. Ich würd hinten einen Sitz rausbauen, dann is noch mehr Platz als so schon!!
Die Frage bezüglich Anfahrt lass ich mal in der Runde stehen, ich überlass die Wahl der Route gern jemand der schon öfter mal runtergefahren ist. Bin selbst noch nie Richtung Italien gefahren und das letzte Mal mitgefahren vor ca. 20 Jahren mit Oma und Opa   a Pickerl zumindest für Ösiland hab ich aber eh im Auto  Abfahrt muss mer noch mitm Roland ausmachen. Er meinte gegen 3 oder halb 4 bei ihm. Also für mich um zwei losfahren  hab aber kein Problem damit auch früher zu fahren, ne Kanne Kaffee und a Sixpack Red Bull is eh dabei


----------



## 0815p (17. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also aktuell scheint das Wetter am Lago ja recht gut zu sein.
> Siehe hier



die aufnahmen sind glaub ich von ner anderen zeit 
schad das du ned mitkommst, aber hoffe ein anderen mal


----------



## 0815p (17. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


>



na ja im schwarzwald scheind ja des wetter an ostern a ned der hit zu werden und in china is es eh wurscht wies wetter wird, do is eh immer nebel angsagt


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die aufnahmen sind glaub ich von ner anderen zeit
> schad das du ned mitkommst, aber hoffe ein anderen mal



Ja, find ich auch schad, aber in meim Zustand macht des noch recht wenig Sinn. 
Ich hab jetzt endlich mei Komponenten für mei Crossbike beinander und werde des am Wochenende zambauen, damit ich mir mal wieder a weng a Form holen kann. Ich denk Gardasee wird höchstens im Herbst möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

Zmindest diese hier schein aktuell zu sein

http://www.gardawetter.com/webcam-limone_35.html


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also beim brotzeittrail, schauts ziemlich schlecht momentan aus, weil er glaub ich momentan ka zeit oder lust zum üben hat. kontie hat er genug. aber nun zum trail,den er gewandert ist, hab vohin mit ihn gsprochen, und er sagt, der weg hat viele kehren, aber ned ausgesetzt oder gefährlich, also alles fahrbar für uns, und den anderen, ich glaub den du nedamal ich mir an, der soll im s4-s5 bereich liegen, ist ein im fels ausgesetzter wander steig, werd ich mir vieleicht mal zu fuss ansehen , wenns mal pisst, und wir können ned fahren. hast eigendlich scho mal propiert, ob 3 räder reingehen im sheran mit gebäck??, und wie woll mer denn eigendlich fahren, durch münchen und garmisch, sparen wir die vignette und europabrücke, fahren dann halt ca 45min länger, als komplett autobahn, und wann woll mer eigendlich starten, möcht schon um ca 10.oouhr am hotel sein, damit wir noch a tour machen könna.



Durch München und Garmisch ?
Um München herum auf Garmisch kommen wir überhaupt nicht. Die Vignette kostet um die 8,00  Europabrücke ? da fahr ich nicht 45 min aussenherum. 
Ein Rad oder zwei Räder werdet Ihr bei mir auf dem Fahrradständer verstauen können. 
Wenn es regnet können wir den Wandersteig mal probieren mal sehen wie da meine nicht Schwindelfreiheit reagiert. Ich dachte wir fahren so um drei Uhr von uns los zu dir oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Durch München und Garmisch ?
> Um München herum auf Garmisch kommen wir überhaupt nicht. Die Vignette kostet um die 8,00  Europabrücke ? da fahr ich nicht 45 min aussenherum.
> Ein Rad oder zwei Räder werdet Ihr bei mir auf dem Fahrradständer verstauen können.
> Wenn es regnet können wir den Wandersteig mal probieren mal sehen wie da meine nicht Schwindelfreiheit reagiert. Ich dachte wir fahren so um drei Uhr von uns los zu dir oder ist das zu spät?



Ich denke, der Peter meint über den Mittleren Ring nach Garmisch und von dort über Mittenwald nach Innsbruck und die alte Brennerstraße unter der Europabrücke durch.
Ist mit dem Auto aber ein echtes Gegurke und die 45 min. länger wage ich mal zu bezweifeln 
Mit dem Motorrad war das eine echte Alternative, aber die Männchen im Walde waren an solchen Wochendenden immer verstärkt auf der Jagd nach Tempo oder Überholsündern.


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Peter meint über den Mittleren Ring nach Garmisch und von dort über Mittenwald nach Innsbruck und die alte Brennerstraße unter der Europabrücke durch.
> Ist mit dem Auto aber ein echtes Gegurke und die 45 min. länger wage ich mal zu bezweifeln
> Mit dem Motorrad war das eine echte Alternative, aber die Männchen im Walde waren an solchen Wochendenden immer verstärkt auf der Jagd nach Tempo oder Überholsündern.



genau das nennt man die alte Brennerstrasse das ist ein ewiges gekurfe. Wenn wir bis 10.00 Uhr dort sein wollen sollten wir die schnellen Wege nehmen. Wobei schnell: wir haben Osterverkehr. Über Mittenwald können wir auch noch im Juli AlpenX


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also beim brotzeittrail, schauts ziemlich schlecht momentan aus, weil er glaub ich momentan ka zeit oder lust zum üben hat. kontie hat er genug. aber nun zum trail,den er gewandert ist, hab vohin mit ihn gsprochen, und er sagt, der weg hat viele kehren, aber ned ausgesetzt oder gefährlich, also alles fahrbar für uns, und den anderen, ich glaub den du nedamal ich mir an, der soll im s4-s5 bereich liegen, ist ein im fels ausgesetzter wander steig, werd ich mir vieleicht mal zu fuss ansehen , wenns mal pisst, und wir können ned fahren. hast eigendlich scho mal propiert, ob 3 räder reingehen im sheran mit gebäck??, und wie woll mer denn eigendlich fahren, durch münchen und garmisch, sparen wir die vignette und europabrücke, fahren dann halt ca 45min länger, als komplett autobahn, und wann woll mer eigendlich starten, möcht schon um ca 10.oouhr am hotel sein, damit wir noch a tour machen könna.



Die Wege um Limone sind halt alle sehr steil denk ich mal. Aber ausgesetzte Wege kann ich sowieso nicht fahren, denn da ziehen sich meine Hände immer zusammen und drücken auf die Bremse.
Notfalls leih ich mir ein Carbonhardtail und fahre 5 mal um den See.


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die aufnahmen sind glaub ich von ner anderen zeit
> schad das du ned mitkommst, aber hoffe ein anderen mal



seid lieber froh das der jochen nicht mit kommt, sonst hättet ihr 4 Tage schlechte laune von ihm ertragen müssen, weil er nicht fahrrad fahren kann. ne andere alternative kommt ja bei meinem süßen nicht in die tüte, sonst schiebt er wieder seinen depri 

gruß carola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (17. März 2008)

hallo ihr üblen verbrecher - ich konns goä nimmä sääng      - ich glaab ich blend mi füä di näggsde dsaid aus ausm forum - ich will aa miid    - wenni villaichd näxdes yohr mid dä hüddn fäddich bin und aa nu leeb, donn schwööri fori aa miid noon lago - brosd  ich habe geschbrochn

ich wünsch oich vill schbass - und aa wenns wee dud - schöns weddä 
bis donn, dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (17. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Peter meint über den Mittleren Ring nach Garmisch und von dort über Mittenwald nach Innsbruck und die alte Brennerstraße unter der Europabrücke durch.
> Ist mit dem Auto aber ein echtes Gegurke und die 45 min. länger wage ich mal zu bezweifeln
> Mit dem Motorrad war das eine echte Alternative, aber die Männchen im Walde waren an solchen Wochendenden immer verstärkt auf der Jagd nach Tempo oder Überholsündern.



Die Strecke bin ich früher sehr oft mitm Motorrad gefahren,volle Kanne natürlich,und trotzdem waren LKWs mit 80kmh gleichmäßig auf der Autobahn immer schneller.Da sparste absolut gar nix,kriegst höchstens-da haste Recht,Jochen-noch ne saftige Abzocke von den Herren mit dem Augenradar.


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo ihr üblen verbrecher - ich konns goä nimmä sääng      - ich glaab ich blend mi füä di näggsde dsaid aus ausm forum - ich will aa miid    - wenni villaichd näxdes yohr mid dä hüddn fäddich bin und aa nu leeb, donn schwööri fori aa miid noon lago - brosd  ich habe geschbrochn
> 
> ich wünsch oich vill schbass - und aa wenns wee dud - schöns weddä
> bis donn, dä wolf



Mia senn doch nu bis Donnaschdoch do. Do könna ma uns scho nu a boamol schreim.


----------



## macmount (17. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mia senn doch nu bis Donnaschdoch do. Do könna ma uns scho nu a boamol schreim.



willsd mi eds aufbaua - oddä goä fäddich machn


----------



## Axalp (17. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ja im schwarzwald scheind ja des wetter an ostern a ned der hit zu werden und in china is es eh wurscht wies wetter wird, do is eh immer nebel angsagt



Ich hab mich eher über "immagine momentaneamente non disponibile" amüsiert. Wahrscheinlich ist die Webcam eingefroren.


----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Durch München und Garmisch ?
> Um München herum auf Garmisch kommen wir überhaupt nicht. Die Vignette kostet um die 8,00  Europabrücke ?



Wenn ihr die Vignette an der Autobahntanke in Kufstein kauft, könnt ihr euch die Zwangsabgabe für's Pinkeln als Rabatt auf die Vignette anrechnen lassen.
Also, zammzwicken bis Kufstein, dann gibt's bei drei Mann 3x 50 Cent Rabatt und scho gibt's des Pickerl für 6,50 statt 8 EUR...


----------



## 0815p (18. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Durch München und Garmisch ?
> Um München herum auf Garmisch kommen wir überhaupt nicht. Die Vignette kostet um die 8,00  Europabrücke ? da fahr ich nicht 45 min aussenherum.
> Ein Rad oder zwei Räder werdet Ihr bei mir auf dem Fahrradständer verstauen können.
> Wenn es regnet können wir den Wandersteig mal probieren mal sehen wie da meine nicht Schwindelfreiheit reagiert. Ich dachte wir fahren so um drei Uhr von uns los zu dir oder ist das zu spät?



um 3 uhr bei dir los  bist bei mir bist und mich findest ist ja 4.00uhr, und 6std fahr mer mindestens, d.h, wir sind frühestens um 10uhr am lago, dann nach limone, an ostern nochmal 20min, hotel finden, ausräumen, umziehen usw, also so wies ausschaut wermer vor 12.00uhr ka tour starten. nach vesio ca650hm rauf auf strasse ca 1.45 std, dann durch vall de bondo rauf zum refugio, nochmal ca 7oohm, weiter zum bocca dei fortini Hm?? ca 100, und dann gehts ab aufm 120 nach limone, jetzt klannst dir ausrechnen , wannst du von dir losfahren willst , die strecke brauchen wir ned zu suchen, die kenn ich, auser den trail bergab. also ihr fahrt, endscheidet selbst wann ihr loswollt, aber auf freitag abend ham sie regen gemeldet und wenn des letzte stück der abfahrt nass wird, kannst de schieben, warum wirst dann scho sehen . bin heut abend bis ca 20.30 uhr ned daheim, kann euch also erst wieder dann antworten.


----------



## 0815p (18. März 2008)

habe mail vom albergo bekommen, die haben noch frei, habe soeben gebucht


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> um 3 uhr bei dir los  bist bei mir bist und mich findest ist ja 4.00uhr, und 6std fahr mer mindestens, d.h, wir sind frühestens um 10uhr am lago, dann nach limone, an ostern nochmal 20min, hotel finden, ausräumen, umziehen usw, also so wies ausschaut wermer vor 12.00uhr ka tour starten. nach vesio ca650hm rauf auf strasse ca 1.45 std, dann durch vall de bondo rauf zum refugio, nochmal ca 7oohm, weiter zum bocca dei fortini Hm?? ca 100, und dann gehts ab aufm 120 nach limone, jetzt klannst dir ausrechnen , wannst du von dir losfahren willst , die strecke brauchen wir ned zu suchen, die kenn ich, auser den trail bergab. also ihr fahrt, endscheidet selbst wann ihr loswollt, aber auf freitag abend ham sie regen gemeldet und wenn des letzte stück der abfahrt nass wird, kannst de schieben, warum wirst dann scho sehen . bin heut abend bis ca 20.30 uhr ned daheim, kann euch also erst wieder dann antworten.



Also wie gesagt, von mir aus könn mer auch scho eher fahren...ich werd dann auf der ersten Tour so oder so aufm Bike einschlafen  aber wenn ich das so les, dann allerspätestens um 3 beim Peter oder?
Und welcher Idiot hat für uns hier nochmal Schnee bestellt???


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2008)

Die Zeit war ja nur ein Vorschlag !!!!  
Wenn du 3.00 Uhr für zu spät hälst dann fahren wir halt um zwei zu dir. Nach Adelsdorf brauche ich höchstens 30 min. 
Am besten stellt Ihr euch mit euren Koffern und Rädern an die Autobahnaufahrt du setzt dir einen blinkenden Hut auf, und Martina ein schickes Kopftuch, und winkt mit Taschentüchern dann erkennen wir euch sofort.  
Limone liegt nicht am A.... des Lago sondern  "nur" ungefähr 11 KM von Riva entfernt. Also so schlimm finde ich das nicht. Was sind 11 KM für einen Geschwindigkeits orientierten CC`ler wie mich. 

Du hast PN !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

Hi,

da ich mich auch bald in den Nürnberger Gefilden herumtreiben werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für einen Level eure Ausfahrten haben?
Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich mich auch bald in den Nürnberger Gefilden herumtreiben werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für einen Level eure Ausfahrten haben?
> Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?
> ...



Hy Villex,

unsere Touren sind im Moment so 25-40 KM und 600-1000 Hm. Wir fahren All-Mountain Touren mit Enduroeinschlag. D.h. einige Schlüsselstellen wie Blöcke und Treppen sind immer mit dabei. Aber nichts aufregendes wenn man nicht will. Einige fahren Klickies aber die meisten mittlerweile Flatpedals. Ich denke mal 95% S2 und vielleicht 5% S3. Wenn du mal da bist lass es uns wissen dann können wir ein schönes Tourchen machen.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2008)

Webcam 13.24 Uhr Italien Limone blauer Himmel.
Fenster 13.29 Uhr Deutschland grauer Himmel und Schneefall.


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Webcam 13.24 Uhr Italien Limone blauer Himmel.
> Fenster 13.29 Uhr Deutschland grauer Himmel und Schneefall.



Fenster 14:11...weißes Zeug rieselt vom Himmel (und das seit heute früh immer wieder), draußen wird so langsam alles weiß


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich mich auch bald in den Nürnberger Gefilden herumtreiben werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für einen Level eure Ausfahrten haben?
> Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?
> ...



grüss dich, wir haben ziemlich viele foto im fred, dann weisst du ca was wir meist fahren, wenn die tage wärmer werden, dann werden die touren auch weiter und mehr hm, und zu den pedalen, du kannst eigendlich alles auch mit clips fahren, was fährst du denn fürne mühle, nur so aus interesse
gruss peter


----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

Hi peter,

meine bestellte "mühle" wird das neue edison von bionicon sein. seid ihr eigentlich ein reiner männerverein oder fahren bei euch auch frauen mit?

gruß

jan


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Hi peter,
> 
> meine bestellte "mühle" wird das neue edison von bionicon sein. seid ihr eigentlich ein reiner männerverein oder fahren bei euch auch frauen mit?
> 
> ...



warum, willst a röckl anziehen  , na schmarrn, meist sind wir nur kerle, aber mein spatz fährt eigendlich fast immer mit, würden gern mehr madels dabei haben, aber frauen die sowas fahren gibs bei uns ned viele, zumindest kenn ich keine, ausser meine freundin. aber warum fragst du


----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

naja, das röckl hatte ich mir jetzt schon bereitgelegt...
nein, meine frau hat sich auch ein edison bestellt und natürlich wollen wir dann auch zusammen fahren. da sie jedoch erst in ihren biketechnischen anfängen steht, wollte ich einfach mal ein bisschen auskundschaften, was ihr so treibt. wie lang fährt deine freundin schon? die sachen auf euren bildern gefallen mir ansonsten persönlich sehr gut!

gruß

jan


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2008)

also mein spatzl fährt ca 5jahre, hat 2 alpenüberquerungen gemacht, ne grosse mehrtagesgardarunde mit 13000hm und 380km, und seit den letzten 2 jahren, fahren wir mehr auf technisch interessante trail, egal wo, ob alpen oder lago, mall, finale usw. wenn du und deine freundin (frau?) mal mitfahrts, gebt vorher Bescheid, dann such ich a streck , die deiner lady bestimmt ned zu schwer ist, und hetzten bei einer tour, dun wir bestimmt ned, aber dumm daherreden da wir meist immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

alles klar peter, 

das freut mich. werde mich umgehend bei dir über das forum melden, sobald wir die fahrräder haben!
und ja, du hast recht, seit februar ist es meine frau  

gruß


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2008)

an die gardasee biker
treffen  wie ausgemacht. Wetter am lago , so la la,na ja wermer scho a weng was machen könna. roland kommt noch vor 40 zum  biken an den lago  für samstag hams den besten tag gemeldet, na ja, warscheinlich weil einer geburtstag hat , was willst du denn an den tag fahren, als alter sack


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> an die gardasee biker
> treffen uns wie ausgemacht, wetter am lago , so la la,na ja wermer scho a weng was machen könna. roland kommt noch vor 40 mti bike zum lago  für samstag hams den besten tag gemeldet, na ja, warscheinlich weil einer geburtstag hat , was willst du denn an den tag fahren, als alter sack



Als alter 40jähriger Sack den 601. damit ich auch mal mitreden kann. Am Sonntag, fahren wir dann GA1 um den See damit ich besser :kotz: kann.
Hab meine Ritterrüstung schon eingepackt sogar die Sicherheitsunterhose mit abschliesenden Bündchen ist schon dabei.
Treffen wie ausgemacht bei dir.


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2008)

Bike ist schon verstaut (inkl. Sattel  ), Werkzeuge, Ersatzteile etc. auch. Bin grad noch dabei Klamotten usw. einzupacken. Dann werd ich mich a weng hinlegen, könnt a lange Nacht werden  mal schauen ob ich überhaupt a weng schlafen kann, vor Aufregung...und vor Angst vor den furchterregenden Abfahrten 
Bis denn


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2008)

ich nehm noch den biker Werkzeugkasten mit , hoffe es is genug platz im auto, weiss garned, was ich mit den ganzen gabäck mach, für 4 tage 
@roland
hast du die talkies


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich nehm noch den biker Werkzeugkasten mit , hoffe es is genug platz im auto, weiss garned, was ich mit den ganzen gabäck mach, für 4 tage
> @roland
> hast du die talkies



Ich hab jetzt fast alles im Auto und hab mich auch grad ganz entsetzt gefragt wieso da so viel Zeug im Kofferraum ist   aber sollte es knapp werden dann können wir zur Not noch einen Sitz rausbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Als alter 40jähriger Sack den 601. damit ich auch mal mitreden kann. Am Sonntag, fahren wir dann GA1 um den See damit ich besser :kotz: kann.
> Hab meine Ritterrüstung schon eingepackt sogar die Sicherheitsunterhose mit abschliesenden Bündchen ist schon dabei.
> Treffen wie ausgemacht bei dir.



dein wunsch ist mir befehl 
das ist a besonders schönes stückl vom 601






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> dein wunsch ist mir befehl
> das ist a besonders schönes stückl vom 601
> 
> 
> ...



Passt schaut aus wie in der fränkischen (nur für geübte Wanderer )


----------



## macmount (20. März 2008)

@alla wahliddaggä: ich wünsch oich 
1. a sauschönes weddä 
2. gaile droggene dräils 
3. guude foäd (schlofds mä blos ned ai baim foän - gelle mädls, däs ihä guud ookummd und widdä haam)
4. vill schbass
der leidä dähaamblaimmüssnde und ausraamende Wolf    
bis nochäd ihä hübbschn


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Passt schaut aus wie in der fränkischen (nur für geübte Wanderer )



so schauts auf foto aus, du weist ja wie es dann in Wirklichkeit ist


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so schauts auf foto aus, du weist ja wie es dann in Wirklichkeit ist



sausteil bis Köpfersteil


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2008)

viel spaß euch und keine sorgen, der 601 ist mehr eine flowige abfahrt. 

hab ja lange überlegt, ob ich zu ostern auch so weit südlich fahren soll, bzw. mich euch anschließe. nun ist aber schon nach ca. 300km schluss und ich genieße mal wieder unverspurte hänge mit total frischen powder.


----------



## kubikjch (20. März 2008)

Hi wünsch euch Gardaseereisenden viel Spaß am Lago.
Und immer schön auf die Knochen aufpassen 
Am Samstag scheint da wohl der Beste Tag zu sein.


 Samstag
22.03.2008 
max. 12°
min. 1° 
Der Tag beginnt sonnig, später kommen Wolken und gegen Abend kann es regnen. 


Ciao Senores é Segnoras


----------



## ragazza (20. März 2008)

Den Desperadi di Lago alles Gute,und kommts im Ganzen wieder heim und vergesst nicht das Frühjahr mit zu uns zu bringen.Und denkt dran,kein Trail ist so gefährlich wie Europas Autostrassen,fahrt vorsichtig

Kette rechts und ab..............


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Den Desperadi di Lago alles Gute,und kommts im Ganzen wieder heim und vergesst nicht das Frühjahr mit zu uns zu bringen.Und denkt dran,kein Trail ist so gefährlich wie Europas Autostrassen,fahrt vorsichtig
> 
> Kette rechts und ab..............



ich würd ehr sagen Kette links. Und ab die HM.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> viel spaß euch und keine sorgen, der 601 ist mehr eine flowige abfahrt.
> 
> hab ja lange überlegt, ob ich zu ostern auch so weit südlich fahren soll, bzw. mich euch anschließe. nun ist aber schon nach ca. 300km schluss und ich genieße mal wieder unverspurte hänge mit total frischen powder.



Dir auch viel Spass beim boarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich würd ehr sagen Kette links. Und ab die HM.



Da freut sich aber jemand aufs Bergaufquälen


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> viel spaß euch und keine sorgen, der 601 ist mehr eine flowige abfahrt.
> 
> hab ja lange überlegt, ob ich zu ostern auch so weit südlich fahren soll, bzw. mich euch anschließe. nun ist aber schon nach ca. 300km schluss und ich genieße mal wieder unverspurte hänge mit total frischen powder.



wünsch euch auch viel spass im allgäu.
gruss peter


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und welcher Idiot hat für uns hier nochmal Schnee bestellt???


Hä Hä Hä!


----------



## macmount (21. März 2008)

hi bebbärl: ich hob gedochd du bisd baim schiifoän


----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hi bebbärl: ich hob gedochd du bisd baim schiifoän


Wori doch die letzde Wochn!  Etz bini widder do! Wenns des Wedder aweng besser wird dummer widder Surfn odder?


----------



## kubikjch (22. März 2008)

nächste wochn hab i urlaub, da wer i a mol mitfohrn, wenn i endlich die fehlende gabel für mei trekkinkrad krieg.


----------



## macmount (22. März 2008)

@bebbärl&jochn: middwoch weä guud wenns weddä miidschbilld  - bin in dä ledsdn dsaid ja immä allaa gfoän  - wall dä roland wolld one sain bännd ja ned foän - die woch hobbi mäs obbä vägniffm bai demm weddä 
no donn bis donn, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> nächste wochn hab i urlaub, da wer i a mol mitfohrn, wenn i endlich die fehlende gabel für mei trekkinkrad krieg.


Is bei dir etz a der Gabelwahnsinn ausbrochn? Beim Arthur steht dei Freak und warded auf sei Wotan und ins Dreggingrod kummd a wos neues.  Wie wärsn wenns der in dein ledirdn Haxn von Cannondale a Lefty anstatt deim Schienbein eisetzn losersd? 

Odder is am End des Dregginrod in Wirglichkeid dei Freak und du bisd wecher der Geheimhaltung vorm Doktor, Firma und Fraa a Geheimmaundainbiker!??!


----------



## kubikjch (22. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is bei dir etz a der Gabelwahnsinn ausbrochn? Beim Arthur steht dei Freak und warded auf sei Wotan und ins Dreggingrod kummd a wos neues.  Wie wärsn wenns der in dein ledirdn Haxn von Cannondale a Lefty anstatt deim Schienbein eisetzn losersd?
> 
> Odder is am End des Dregginrod in Wirglichkeid dei Freak und du bisd wecher der Geheimhaltung vorm Doktor, Firma und Fraa a Geheimmaundainbiker!??!



des mitm Freak stimmt.
un nein Crossbike kummt a Starrgabel nei, weil des Drecks Suntour Gschlamp hod eh net gfedert.
Drumm werds jetzt komplett starr gmacht, is eh bloß für die Straß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (22. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> des mitm Freak stimmt.
> un nein Crossbike kummt a Starrgabel nei, weil des Drecks Suntour Gschlamp hod eh net gfedert.
> Drumm werds jetzt komplett starr gmacht, is eh bloß für die Straß.



no jochn - wärsd dainä paik undroi


----------



## macmount (22. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> nächste wochn hab i urlaub, da wer i a mol mitfohrn, wenn i endlich die fehlende gabel für mei trekkinkrad krieg.



wos hasd doo urlaub  - du hosd doch scho saidn unfoll urlaub 
ärbässd du scho widdä  - ich hob ghörd radln däff mä aa wenn mä grong gschriiem is - wall des diend där ärholung und fiddness (wenn mä sich däbai ned den haggsn brichd )


----------



## Geisterflamme (22. März 2008)

i däd bei gelgenhoit a shomal mitforn, so imma am wochenend oda nightride fuern dransalb-draining...eire bishärigen douren klinga ja gans spanned


----------



## ragazza (22. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> des mitm Freak stimmt.
> un nein Crossbike kummt a Starrgabel nei, weil des Drecks Suntour Gschlamp hod eh net gfedert.
> Drumm werds jetzt komplett starr gmacht, is eh bloß für die Straß.



In meim Staiger is a so ä Sannduhrgabel drin,dei hat än audomadischen Loggaud,nach einem Jahr geit des Ding nämli fest.Dafia schlabberts in die Füurunga glei 10mm,dasd beim Bremsn manst es Rohd fleicht raus.Was hastn nä füa Gabel neigmacht,Jochen,dei Starrgabeln kostn ja fast nix,ausser du nimmst ä Carbon-na des schauet aus an meinä Stadtschlampn.Wei ä 90-jährige Dreizentnerfrau im Minirock:kotz: 
An Beitrach weider omma hat si ä Neier gmeld,begrüstn halt amal als Eingeborne,steht mir ja net zu als Gast.


----------



## shift (23. März 2008)

Hey zusammen,

geht einer von euch heute riden? 

Ich fahre so gegen 12 zum Hetzles.....

bye stefan


----------



## kubikjch (23. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wos hasd doo urlaub  - du hosd doch scho saidn unfoll urlaub
> ärbässd du scho widdä  - ich hob ghörd radln däff mä aa wenn mä grong gschriiem is - wall des diend där ärholung und fiddness (wenn mä sich däbai ned den haggsn brichd )



Ja frali. ich ärber scho seit 3 wochen widda. und am kanal radln derf i hochoffiziell vom doktor aus, bloß nofalln derf i net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (23. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> In meim Staiger is a so ä Sannduhrgabel drin,dei hat än audomadischen Loggaud,nach einem Jahr geit des Ding nämli fest.Dafia schlabberts in die Füurunga glei 10mm,dasd beim Bremsn manst es Rohd fleicht raus.Was hastn nä füa Gabel neigmacht,Jochen,dei Starrgabeln kostn ja fast nix,ausser du nimmst ä Carbon-na des schauet aus an meinä Stadtschlampn.Wei ä 90-jährige Dreizentnerfrau im Minirock:kotz:
> An Beitrach weider omma hat si ä Neier gmeld,begrüstn halt amal als Eingeborne,steht mir ja net zu als Gast.



Servus Robert, die Starrgabel hab ich aus ebay, nachdem bike mailorder nicht in der Lage war, das ding zu liefern.
gekostet hat sie mit versand 30 Euro.
da kann man net viel falsch machen. ich probiers jetzt mal aus, von der einbauhöhe kommt die nicht an die federgabel ran, aber ich denk so groß wird man das nicht merken.


----------



## kubikjch (23. März 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> i däd bei gelgenhoit a shomal mitforn, so imma am wochenend oda nightride fuern dransalb-draining...eire bishärigen douren klinga ja gans spanned



Servus Geisterflamme, frali, einfach mal öfters reinschauen, am Wochenend geht immer was. bloß momentan is a weng ruhig, weil einige am Gardasee sind.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (23. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> geht einer von euch heute riden?
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

ein paar sind am Gardasee wie du sicher weißt.
Und der Rest wird sich den Osterhasen schmecken lassen 

Viel Spaß im Schnee. 

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## otti44 (23. März 2008)

hallo stefan, von wo aus startest du?
würde schon gern mitfahren, allerdings sind meine schuhe von der gestrigen ausfahrt noch net trocken...

otti


----------



## shift (23. März 2008)

@Otti,
hast PN....


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> geht einer von euch heute riden?
> 
> ...


Servus Stefan,
bin gestern durch diverse Kneipen "geridet" 
Aufgrund des Wetters und meines Zustandes wäre Biken heute eine Art Selbstmordversuch! 
Ach ja und pass heute im Wald auf deine Eier auf!! 

Man sieht sich! Hicks!
Bernd


----------



## otti44 (23. März 2008)

war stellenweise eine recht matschige und dreckige angelegenheit heut nachmittag. ich hoffe, du bist noch gut nach haus gekommen, stefan. meine zehen haben jedenfalls etwa 2h gebraucht, bis sie wieder normale körpertemperatur hatten...
hat trotz der widrigen umstände viel spaß gemacht, allein wäre ich heute sicherlich nicht gefahren und erdt recht keine 3h.

bis demnächst, otti


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2008)

otti44 schrieb:


> war stellenweise eine recht matschige und dreckige angelegenheit heut nachmittag. ich hoffe, du bist noch gut nach haus gekommen, stefan. meine zehen haben jedenfalls etwa 2h gebraucht, bis sie wieder normale körpertemperatur hatten...
> hat trotz der widrigen umstände viel spaß gemacht, allein wäre ich heute sicherlich nicht gefahren und erdt recht keine 3h.
> 
> bis demnächst, otti


3 Stunden bei dem Siffwetter?  Respekt!!!!

Wieviele Minuten (oder Sekunden) von den 3 Stunden hat das Hinterrad nicht durchgedreht? 
Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder!!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## shift (23. März 2008)

Hey ihr daheimgebliebenen Mädchen 

war ne richtig coole Runde heute mit Otti. Schön Schnee und Dreck. Halt etwas für echte Kerle  

@Otti: Ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen. Hab noch eine kleine Rund gedreht und war dann um 16.30 daheim-also 4, in Worten: Vier Stunden. Danach war ich aber auch ein  .

bye und bis zum nächsten mal,
stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr daheimgebliebenen Mädchen
> 
> war ne richtig coole Runde heute mit Otti. Schön Schnee und Dreck. Halt etwas für echte Kerle
> 
> ...



Wie Mädchen???  Hatte akute Leberzerrung!!! 
Warst mit dem Demo oder dem Unimog unterwegs?? 
Wann gehts zurück zu den Eidgenossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (23. März 2008)

VIER STUNDEN!!!
stefan, du bist ein held!

...noch ne kleine runde gedreht... soso...das hast du aber schön gesagt. muss ja keiner wissen, dass du dich in wirklichkeit auf dem nachhauseweg verfahren hast... ;-)


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2008)

hallo, die lagobesucher sind wieder daheim, muss noch paar bilder laden, dann folgt ein kurzer bericht.

Nach reiflicher Überlegung, ob ich überhaupt mitfahre, wegen des Wetters, muss ich sagen es hat sich voll gelohnt. Als wir Freitag früh um 3.00 uhr von mir losfuhren, hatten wir Schneeregen, und hofften das es sich bald bessern würde. Ab München dann waren die strassen trocken, und von Schnee und regen keine Spur mehr.  Da es keinen Ostern Reiseverkehr gab, waren wir um ca 9.00 uhr in limone, wo wir erstmal eine capo tranken. Dann begann unsere tour.
geplant war die strassenauffahrt von limone nach vesio,ca 650hm






[/URL][/IMG]

in vesio angekommen , fuhren wir durchs valle di bondo tal, in richt tremalzo. Am riffugio vorbei in richt rochetta, hatten wir den ersten schnee und eis kontakt





[/URL][/IMG]

dann ging es weiter bis zum abzweig des 120 er, den ich noch ned kannte





[/URL][/IMG]

 der trail zeigt sich gleich als sehr lohnenswert





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

es kam eine schönere stelle nach der anderen





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und zum schluss fuhren wir im velle de signol runter nach limone





[/URL][/IMG]

Am samstag dann , hatte ja der roland seinen 40sten geburtstag, und des wetter strahlte genauso gut wie er. Es war blauer himmel und 15 grad wärme. Da er sich den 601 wünschte, fuhren wir erstmal nach torbole und machten uns fertig für die auffahrt. Roland konnte zum erstenmal seine panzer testen





[/URL][/IMG]

die auffahrt richtung altissimo war ungewöhlich leer, für so einen sonnentag. Oben angekommen wurden ersmal die protektoren angelegt, und  rolands neue schutzbüchse





[/URL][/IMG]

Dann gings los, wir fuhren übern le zures zum 601er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

wo uns eine schlüsselstelle nach der anderen überraschte





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo, die lagobesucher sind wieder daheim, muss noch paar bilder laden, dann folgt ein kurzer bericht.



Hab auch gerade meine Sachen ausgepackt schad das die paar tage schon wieder rum sind.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade meine Sachen ausgepackt schad das die paar tage schon wieder rum sind.


Des stimmt! Wor richdig schö ohne dich!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des stimmt! Wor richdig schö ohne dich!!



Hey du Schnarchnase. Am Wochenende gehörst du mir.


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2008)

Bericht seite 2
am oster sonntag war des wetter nemmer so toll, und unsere geplante tour musste wegen schnee in den höheren lagen abgsagt werden, also machte ich den vorschla, den dalcotrail raufzutragen solange wir wollen, und dann die abfahrt zu geniesen, was wir dann auch machten





[/URL][/IMG]

wir schleppten die kisten also ca 600hm aufm buckel hoch, bis ein stück unterhalb des schotterfeldes, und da es jetzt schon ziemlich heftig zu schneien anfing, bekannen wir die abfahrt auf teil nassen und etwas rutschigen trail, darum hab ich fast keine bilder gemacht, glaube der sven hat ein video von mir in der einen stelle gedreht. und so fohren wir nach limone bis ins hotel, wo es  schon ziemlich viel regnede.
der tag ging zu ende und es schneide ziemlich weit runter





[/URL][/IMG]
 am nächsten tag packten wir zusammen und es ging wieder in die heimat, wo ich mich noch ärgerte das heut so ein wetter war





[/URL][/IMG]

zum schluss muss ich noch sagen, das es ein voll erfolgreiches wochend war, und wir viel spass und räusche hatten
tschau peter, ich muss jetzt die koffer umpacken, denn übermorgen gehts nach la palma


----------



## shift (24. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie Mädchen???  Hatte akute Leberzerrung!!!
> Warst mit dem Demo oder dem Unimog unterwegs??
> Wann gehts zurück zu den Eidgenossen?



a) DEMO und Unimog = ein und dasselbe! 
b) schon wieder zurück.....


----------



## shift (24. März 2008)

...hast die Hosen net verkerhrtherum an


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2008)

So melde mich auch wieder zurück, bin gut gar heimgekommen. Bei uns liegt noch einiges an Schnee in den Wäldern und (zum Glück) neben den Straßen  das war ein suuuuper Ausflug mit suuuuper Bikerkollegen (und einer -kollegin  ), der bei nächster Gelegenheit wiederholt werden will  viele neue Erfahrungen gemacht und hoffentlich auch ein bißchen was dazugelernt, und meiner Höhenangst den Kampf angesagt  da muss ich wieder hin!!!
Bilder und Videos sortier ich grad noch ein bißchen aus, werd ich später noch hochladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (24. März 2008)

@ alle Gardaseeler....

    ....warum bin ich nur nicht mit! Sieht ja echt Hammer aus.

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> ...hast die Hosen net verkerhrtherum an



nein das ist fürs Steißbein. Der pipimann hat seinen eigenen Schutz.


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @ alle Gardaseeler....
> 
> ....warum bin ich nur nicht mit! Sieht ja echt Hammer aus.
> 
> bye stefan



Dein Demo hätte sich zuhause gefühlt.  
Nächste Chance ist im Mai. Da gehen wir wieder runter.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> ...hast die Hosen net verkerhrtherum an


Des basd scho! Der klempt sich doch sein Pipi immer vor jeder Abfahrt in die Ritze!


----------



## shift (24. März 2008)

aso.....


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2008)

wusste doch, das des bild der renner wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dein Demo hätte sich zuhause gefühlt.
> Nächste Chance ist im Mai. Da gehen wir wieder runter.



ja, für mai werd ich mir neue schandtaten raussuchen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wusste doch, das des bild der renner wird


Des stimmt! A echter Renner! Und zwor zum Wegrenna!!


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des stimmt! A echter Renner! Und zwor zum Wegrenna!!



wie war dei skifohrn


----------



## macmount (24. März 2008)

@alla schbageddi: schöö däss widdä doo saids
zu oirä duä fälld mä bloos aans ai: naid - naid - naid


----------



## ragazza (24. März 2008)

Freut mich,daß ihr wieder alle und im Ganzen daheim seid.Mai klingt sehr verlockend.
@Sven,hast jetzt überhaupt noch Interesse an ner popligen Karwendeltour?
Ich war Ostern wegen Hexenschuss auser Gefecht.Fühlte mich 328 Jahre alt.


----------



## Axalp (24. März 2008)

Servus zusammen!

Beeindruckende Bilder - da steigt die Vorfreude!

@Peter, Martina: Viel Spass auf La Palma  

Gruß, Markus


----------



## macmount (24. März 2008)

@roland: alles guude haase nu nochdrääglich zäm fäzzigsdn   - und willkommen im glubb der uhu´s 
@beedä und maddiina: schööne dsaid auf la balma  - und möge dä weddägodd mid oich sai

zerberus, dä Wolf


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @Sven,hast jetzt überhaupt noch Interesse an ner popligen Karwendeltour?



Jo freili, die Karwendeltour wird gemacht!! Aber ich glab "poplig" wird die bestimmt net...Bike tragen ham mer ja gestern a geübt...könnt im Karwendel ganz hilfreich sein  

Hab jetzt übrigens das erste Video bei youtube hochgeladen, der Hangkantenritt von Peter aufm Dalco-Trail  Das Stück was er da mitm Bike runterfährt bin ich teilweise auf allen vieren hoch- bzw. runtergekrabbelt 






Die restlichen Videos schneid ich a weng zusammen und lad das Ergebnis dann auch hoch. Da werd ich aber heut und morgen eher net dazu kommen  zu viel anderer Kram...ebenso die restlichen Bilder, die werd ich die nächsten Tage noch hochladen und dann hier nochmal bekannt geben!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> es kam eine schönere stelle nach der anderen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obber hald leider ka schöner Fohrer!


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obber hald leider ka schöner Fohrer!



na du gsichtcontainer mit deiner sarottihosen brauchst  awos sogn 
ich bin ja blos gspannt , obst du im mai dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na du gsichtcontainer mit deiner sarottihosen brauchst  awos sogn
> ich bin ja blos gspannt , obst du im mai dabei bist



Wenn dann fahrt bitte mit ihm den 120er und gebt na an der ausgsetztn Stelln an Schubser Richtung abwärts!!!


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2008)

So ich hab jetzt zumindest die Bilder schon mal alle hochgeladen. Hab die Bilder in die einzelnen Tage unterteilt:

Freitag: 120er http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/106/
Samstag: 601er http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/107/
Sonntag: 111er hochgetragen, -gschoben und gekrochen, runtergefahren/-gerutscht  http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/108/
Montag: zurück Richtung Heimat  http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/109/


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na du gsichtcontainer mit deiner sarottihosen brauchst  awos sogn
> ich bin ja blos gspannt , obst du im mai dabei bist


Also wenn nu amol aner wecher meiner Hosn wos sochd der hod dann den Roland mid seiner Ritterausrüsdung nonned gsegn! 

Wann und wie lang woldern im Mai fohrn??


----------



## Schoschi (25. März 2008)

Servus miteinand,

@Roland: Glückwunsch noch.....

da guck ich ja ganz neidisch nein PC nei wenn ich die Buildln so seh........ich hab mir dafür nen Hometrainer ausgeliehen, das ist doch fast genau so schön wie Lago. Der Ausblick aufm Fernseher, voll fürn A.......
Bin gestern mal bei dem Wetter weng gefahren, Feuerstein und so. Alles Schneeweis, die Straßen trocken und Sonnenschein, war super. War gut unterwegs, das Ergometertraining scheint weng zu fruchten. 
Bin dann irgendwie nen Waldweg im Tiefschnee Richtung EBS runter. Da hat doch dann so ein Volldepp Schnüre übern Weg gespannt dass man nicht durchfahren kann. Bin dann durchgekrabbelt und weiter, und da kam tatsächlich ein Wohnhaus, mitten im Wald, bei dem Wetter nur mit dem Trecker zu erreichen und da springt ne Trulla raus und schreit mir irgendwas hinterher. Privatgrundstück und was weiß ich noch, war schon zu weit wech. Dabei hab ich nur die Wege benutzt. Also Leute gibts. 

Was ist denn im Mai genau geplant? Fahrt ihr wieder da runter?


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die auffahrt richtung altissimo war ungewöhlich leer, für so einen sonnentag. Oben angekommen wurden ersmal die protektoren angelegt, und  rolands neue schutzbüchse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, das der Peter gerne Männer von hinten photographiert?? 
Das  häuft sich langsam!!


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

bei all den tollen Ärschen 

@all mai gardaseefohrer

Termin wäre vom 1.mai (donnerstag) bis 5.mai(montag), 
 da  der andere termin am 22. mai ins letzte pfingstferienwochend fällt, und  bei bernd der pfingstermin evt. ned nohaua würd. unterkunftsort, wird gewünscht in seenähe, wegen familienangehörige d.h. in riva oder torbole (kein limone roland). also wer interesse hat und mitfährt soll mal bescheid geben.
geplante touren, da ihr ja alpne-x vorbereitung habt, ist den altissimo komplett rauf (mit tragen) und übern 651er trail zum naven trail (ca 2100hm und 50km)
und dann noch mitn schiff nach limone, rauf nach vesio, rauf zum cocca- fobia- runter ins valle bondo- rauf zur rochetta aufm 422er nach riva ( ca 2000hm und km ??, viele trails) den rest   
@wolfi, hoffe der termin haut bei dir hin.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei all den tollen Ärschen
> 
> @all mai gardaseefohrer
> 
> ...



hast du schon mal die HM zusammengezählt das ist ja mehr als bei dem AX. 
Also einmal lassen wir uns aber shutteln.


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hast du schon mal die HM zusammengezählt das ist ja mehr als bei dem AX.
> Also einmal lassen wir uns aber shutteln.



des sind doch zwei touren die ich mein


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

shuttel , ist mit eingerechnet, von riva nach limone mit der fähre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> shuttel , ist mit eingerechnet, von riva nach limone mit der fähre


da wohnen wir gleich in Limone dann haben wir uns die Fähre gespart.


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

ja , und gehen wieder in die tolle eisdiele


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

An alle die mitgehen !!
habe mit dem Bernd gesprochen Ihm wäre es am ersten Termin also 01.05 - 05.05 lieber. Mir ist das egal. 
Bitte meldet euch frühzeitig damit man vielleicht alle in einem Hotel unterbringt. Das wäre nicht schlecht wegen den nächtlichen Rotsaftorgien. Dann muss man nicht mehr mit dem Auto fahren denn in Italien gilt null Promill oder ?


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , und gehen wieder in die tolle eisdiele


Auf jeden fall schmilzt das Eis nicht im Becher.


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2008)

Hmmm...also Anfang Mai hätt ich ja auch Zeit


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle die mitgehen !!
> habe mit dem Bernd gesprochen Ihm wäre es am ersten Termin also 01.05 - 05.05 lieber. Mir ist das egal.
> Bitte meldet euch frühzeitig damit man vielleicht alle in einem Hotel unterbringt. Das wäre nicht schlecht wegen den nächtlichen Rotsaftorgien. Dann muss man nicht mehr mit dem Auto fahren denn in Italien gilt null Promill oder ?



Da schließe ich mich mal an. Ich kann an beiden Terminen. Es sei denn die Chinesen überlegen sich's spontan anders  ist aber unwahrscheinlich.

Wenn jemand am 2. WE da ist und Interesse hat könnt' man ja so spontan in die Alpen fahren (Oberbayern, Allgäu, Schweiz...).

Gruß,
Axalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an. Ich kann an beiden Terminen. Es sei denn die Chinesen überlegen sich's spontan anders  ist aber unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Wenn jemand am 2. WE da ist und Interesse hat könnt' man ja so spontan in die Alpen fahren (Oberbayern, Allgäu, Schweiz...).
> 
> ...



da könnten wir ja mal in die Schweiz 
da war ich noch nie. Genauso wie fast überall.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an. Ich kann an beiden Terminen. Es sei denn die Chinesen überlegen sich's spontan anders  ist aber unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Wenn jemand am 2. WE da ist und Interesse hat könnt' man ja so spontan in die Alpen fahren (Oberbayern, Allgäu, Schweiz...).
> 
> ...



du meinst übern 22 mai, da hätt ich auch frei, oh man, gestern vom lagio gekommen, morgen scho woeder weg, dann scho wieder lago, und dann alpen  wird ganz schö stressig


----------



## shift (25. März 2008)

@ Roland: von mir auch noch ein  

an alle anderen. Also wenn ihr schon in die Schweiz kommt, solltet ihr mal hier im Appenzellerland stoppen.
Anfang Mai müssten auch schon die Freerideregionen Laax/Flims u. Lenzerheide schneefrei sein. Dann erfahren eure Fullys mal was eine Artgerechte Haltung ist.... 

bye stefan


----------



## ragazza (25. März 2008)

Also mein Chef hat ja ab April zu meiner Entlastung noch jemanden eingestellt,könnte also auch freikriegen,und Mai am Lago war immer gut 

Was mir aber einen Kopf macht:bis dahin hab ich bestimmt noch kein neues bike fertig,würde das mit meinem alten CD überhaupt Sinn machen?Gut,wenn ich abwärts mal mehr schhieben muss machts mir nichts aus,wenn ihr aber dauernd auf mich warten müsstet wärs für keinen so toll.Bitte um ehrliche Meinungen,ich war noch nie mit MTB am Gardasee,kenn nur die Österreichischen Alpen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also mein Chef hat ja ab April zu meiner Entlastung noch jemanden eingestellt,könnte also auch freikriegen,und Mai am Lago war immer gut
> 
> Was mir aber einen Kopf macht:bis dahin hab ich bestimmt noch kein neues bike fertig,würde das mit meinem alten CD überhaupt Sinn machen?Gut,wenn ich abwärts mal mehr schhieben muss machts mir nichts aus,wenn ihr aber dauernd auf mich warten müsstet wärs für keinen so toll.Bitte um ehrliche Meinungen,ich war noch nie mit MTB am Gardasee,kenn nur die Österreichischen Alpen.



Also ich wäre froh wenn du mitkommst. Ich glaube auch nicht das wir auf dich warten müssen denn unsere Sinkgeschwindigkeit ist auf verblockten Pfaden sehr langsam und auf flowigen kannst du eh mitfahren. Und bergauf bist du mindestens doppelt so schnell wie ich, und dann musst du auf mich dauernd warten.
Mal sehen wie das die anderen sehen.

Roland


----------



## macmount (25. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> wenn ihr aber dauernd auf mich warten müsstet wärs für keinen so toll.Bitte um ehrliche Meinungen,ich war noch nie mit MTB am Gardasee,kenn nur die Österreichischen Alpen.



also ich wär auch gern dabei - und dann müssten eh alle auf mich warten  was sich aber für dieses jahr wahrscheinlich für mich erledigt hat mit dem hausbau   - mal sehn wies vorwärts geht  
villeicht klappts ja eher mal in der fränkischen dass man sich (wieder) übern weg "fährt" - wenn mal nicht alle fort sind


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also mein Chef hat ja ab April zu meiner Entlastung noch jemanden eingestellt,könnte also auch freikriegen,und Mai am Lago war immer gut
> 
> Was mir aber einen Kopf macht:bis dahin hab ich bestimmt noch kein neues bike fertig,würde das mit meinem alten CD überhaupt Sinn machen?Gut,wenn ich abwärts mal mehr schhieben muss machts mir nichts aus,wenn ihr aber dauernd auf mich warten müsstet wärs für keinen so toll.Bitte um ehrliche Meinungen,ich war noch nie mit MTB am Gardasee,kenn nur die Österreichischen Alpen.


Des wär subber!! Wasd doch, das bei uns ned ghezd wird!! 
PS: Der GArdasee hod ja a amol zu Ösderreich körrd! Also wasd ja bescheid. 
Vielleich konnsd ja a an Hobl(muss nadürlich wos daugn!) irgendwo ausleia  Wär nadürlich nu besser!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also ich wär auch gern dabei - und dann müssten eh alle auf mich warten  was sich aber für dieses jahr wahrscheinlich für mich erledigt hat mit dem hausbau   - mal sehn wies vorwärts geht
> villeicht klappts ja eher mal in der fränkischen dass man sich (wieder) übern weg "fährt" - wenn mal nicht alle fort sind


Wos isn etz morg mid Surfn?  Also ich hob ja ehrlich gsochd bei dem Dreggswedder kann Bock.  Lieber nu a Wochn wardn bis wärmer wird als sich etz nu schnell die Freggn hol odder?


----------



## macmount (25. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos isn etz morg mid Surfn?  Also ich hob ja ehrlich gsochd bei dem Dreggswedder kann Bock.  Lieber nu a Wochn wardn bis wärmer wird als sich etz nu schnell die Freggn hol odder?



iich woä zwoä di ledsdn wochn aa undäweechs  - obbä ich hob aa ka groosa lusd bai dem wäddä  - hoffendlich wädds näggsda wochn bessä  - villaichd solläd mä di ärgomeedä nebäranandä schdelln und a weddrenna foän


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des wär subber!! Wasd doch, das bei uns ned ghezd wird!!
> PS: Der GArdasee hod ja a amol zu Ösderreich körrd! Also wasd ja bescheid.
> Vielleich konnsd ja a an Hobl(muss nadürlich wos daugn!) irgendwo ausleia  Wär nadürlich nu besser!!



Also am Lago kann mer sich ja Bikes ausleihen, kost aber a weng was...haben ja bei der Auffahrt zum 601 zwei Typen mit Cannondale Perps getroffen die sie ausgeliehen haben, 28 Euronen fürn halben Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (25. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also ich wär auch gern dabei - und dann müssten eh alle auf mich warten  was sich aber für dieses jahr wahrscheinlich für mich erledigt hat mit dem hausbau   - mal sehn wies vorwärts geht
> villeicht klappts ja eher mal in der fränkischen dass man sich (wieder) übern weg "fährt" - wenn mal nicht alle fort sind



Ja Wolfi,werden wir schon noch schaffen,ein langer schöner Sommer liegt vor uns (auch wenns momentan nicht so aussieht )

@ Roland,naja doppelt so schnell bergauf,das wär ja schön .
Würde aber nur an Lago mitfahren,Swizz ist mir erlich gesagt zu teuer.
E ragazza parla italiano un pocchino...prendo un altra birra,andiamo a questo bar?..Sei una balla ragazza,signorina,che cosa fai questa notte ?


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> E ragazza parla italiano un pocchino...prendo un altra birra,andiamo a questo bar?..Sei una balla ragazza,signorina,che cosa fai questa notte ?


----------



## ragazza (25. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


>



Am Lago sprechen die meisten Italiener besser deutsch als ich mit meine 30 Brocken italienisch,ma non fa niente(aber des macht nichts). 

Bike ausleihen muss ich mir anschauen,sind aber oft in einem fürchterlichen Zustand oder extrem teuer.Schätz ich pump aweng Luft in meine alte Fatty-Gabel...


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du meinst übern 22 mai, da hätt ich auch frei, oh man, gestern vom lagio gekommen, morgen scho woeder weg, dann scho wieder lago, und dann alpen  wird ganz schö stressig



Ich weiss, is ganz schön hart, aber das nächste lange Wochenende kommt dann erst wieder im Oktober. Lenzerheide wäre natürlich Hammer wenn's klappen würde.



ragazza schrieb:


> Ja Wolfi,werden wir schon noch schaffen,ein langer schöner Sommer liegt vor uns (auch wenns momentan nicht so aussieht )
> 
> @ Roland,naja doppelt so schnell bergauf,das wär ja schön .
> Würde aber nur an Lago mitfahren,Swizz ist mir erlich gesagt zu teuer.
> E ragazza parla italiano un pocchino...prendo un altra birra,andiamo a questo bar?..Sei una balla ragazza,signorina,che cosa fai questa notte ?



Anchio parlo un altro poco italiano, ma non voglio andare a letto con un "signorina". Preferisco una "ragazza"  
Ich glaub Du hast am Gardasee fast mehr Spass als wir. Die 2000 Hm-Touren steckst ohnehin besser weg. 
Außerdem: Je länger Du an den Gardasee denkst, desto eher rennst Du in den Laden und holst Dir ein neues Bike


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland,naja doppelt so schnell bergauf,das wär ja schön .
> Würde aber nur an Lago mitfahren,Swizz ist mir erlich gesagt zu teuer.
> :



lagopreis für Grundnahrungsmittel
1 Liter Hauswein: 12
1 Weizen 0,5 4
recht viel teuerer kann es in der Schweiz auch nicht sein. 
Notfalls 4 tage keine Nahrungsaufnahme. Nur Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2008)

*Gardasee!!!!!*
@ all: Habe mit dem SchildkrÃ¶tenpanzertrÃ¤ger telefoniert. 
Wir fahren vom 01.-05.05. nach Riva. Wer mitfÃ¤hrt soll bitte bis Samstag zusagen, da wir uns ab Sonntag um eine Unterkunft kÃ¼mmern wolln (max. ca 50.-â¬ /Person inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck). Wer sich noch nicht festlegen kann (oder will) muss sich dann halt selbst um eine Unterkunft kÃ¼mmern. WÃ¤re halt witzig wenn alle im selben Hotel wÃ¤ren.
GruÃ
Bernd


----------



## ragazza (26. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *Gardasee!!!!!*
> @ all: Habe mit dem Schildkrötenpanzerträger telefoniert.
> Wir fahren vom 01.-05.05. nach Riva. Wer mitfährt soll bitte bis Samstag zusagen, da wir uns ab Sonntag um eine Unterkunft kümmern wolln (max. ca 50.- /Person inkl. Frühstück). Wer sich noch nicht festlegen kann (oder will) muss sich dann halt selbst um eine Unterkunft kümmern. Wäre halt witzig wenn alle im selben Hotel wären.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Ich geb Dir bis Freitag bescheid,denke es klappt.Sind ja nur zwei Urlaubstage.


----------



## ragazza (26. März 2008)

Ist Euch eigentlich klar,daß genau an diesen Tagen in Riva das Sympatex Bike-Festival stattfindet?Oder wollt ihr genau deswegen dahin? Könnte mit Unterkunft schon kompliziert werden.Ist ja auch Bike-Marathon etc...


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2008)

hab gerade mal bei Schymik Alpenüberquerung Gepäck geschmökert. 

Wieviel Gepäck soll ich mitnehmen? 
max. 6 kg, *es zeigt sich, daß man problemlos 10 Tage mit einer Unterhose auskommt*. Siehe Packliste.  

Ich hoffe bei uns ist keiner dabei der das ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (26. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade mal bei Schymik Alpenüberquerung Gepäck geschmökert.
> 
> Wieviel Gepäck soll ich mitnehmen?
> max. 6 kg, *es zeigt sich, daß man problemlos 10 Tage mit einer Unterhose auskommt*. Siehe Packliste.
> ...



Auch kleinste Tiere wollen leben.....


----------



## macmount (26. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gerade mal bei Schymik Alpenüberquerung Gepäck geschmökert.
> 
> Wieviel Gepäck soll ich mitnehmen?
> max. 6 kg, *es zeigt sich, daß man problemlos 10 Tage mit einer Unterhose auskommt*. Siehe Packliste.
> ...



nimmsd hald dai faines nedshöösla miid - des kommä immä widdä frisch auswaschn  - brauchd mä bloos nu aans ----- an glidseglaana hochdruggrainichä


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ist Euch eigentlich klar,daß genau an diesen Tagen in Riva das Sympatex Bike-Festival stattfindet?Oder wollt ihr genau deswegen dahin? Könnte mit Unterkunft schon kompliziert werden.Ist ja auch Bike-Marathon etc...


Uups!! Habe ich nicht gewusst. Mit der Unterkunft hast du recht!! Man sollte sich also beeilen. Wäre aber denke ich auch ohne Festival gut voll. Ansonsten ist mir das eigentlich wurscht. Bei unseren Touren ist wahrscheinlich eh nix los auf der Strecke! 
Was meint der Rest?


----------



## ragazza (26. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Uups!! Habe ich nicht gewusst. Mit der Unterkunft hast du recht!! Man sollte sich also beeilen. Wäre aber denke ich auch ohne Festival gut voll. Ansonsten ist mir das eigentlich wurscht. Bei unseren Touren ist wahrscheinlich eh nix los auf der Strecke!
> Was meint der Rest?



Gibts welche auf der Strecke ,die stärker sind wie wir?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Gibts welche auf der Strecke ,die stärker sind wie wir?


Vielleicht welche die stärker riechen!!


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *Gardasee!!!!!*
> @ all: Habe mit dem Schildkrötenpanzerträger telefoniert.
> Wir fahren vom 01.-05.05. nach Riva. Wer mitfährt soll bitte bis Samstag zusagen, da wir uns ab Sonntag um eine Unterkunft kümmern wolln (max. ca 50.- /Person inkl. Frühstück). Wer sich noch nicht festlegen kann (oder will) muss sich dann halt selbst um eine Unterkunft kümmern. Wäre halt witzig wenn alle im selben Hotel wären.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Also ich sage hiermit zu. Sucht ihr eine Pension oder eine Ferienwohnung?

Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass mehr los sein wird als an der Riesenburg oder an der Kanzel. Eher so wie auf'm Walberla im Sommer nur sind's keine Wanderer sondern Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (26. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht welche die stärker riechen!!



Nach Angstschweiß


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2008)

nachdem ich jetzt fast alle Gabeln durchhab fange ich mal mit den Dämpfern an. 
Schon wird mein Freak 200g leichter.  Jetzt muss nur ich noch 10KG abnehmen. 





Ist er nicht schön !!
Freu mich schon Ihn am Lago zu testen.


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *Gardasee!!!!!*
> @ all: Habe mit dem Schildkrötenpanzerträger telefoniert.
> Wir fahren vom 01.-05.05. nach Riva. Wer mitfährt soll bitte bis Samstag zusagen, da wir uns ab Sonntag um eine Unterkunft kümmern wolln (max. ca 50.- /Person inkl. Frühstück). Wer sich noch nicht festlegen kann (oder will) muss sich dann halt selbst um eine Unterkunft kümmern. Wäre halt witzig wenn alle im selben Hotel wären.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Ich bin dann auch mit dabei!! Der (Fahr)Spaß vom letzten Wochenende muss unbedingt so bald wie möglich wiederholt werden!  Alle in einem Hotel wäre natürlich witzig, wenn auch mindestens an einem Abend tödlich was die Sauferei angeht 


Sven


----------



## ragazza (27. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mit dabei!! Der (Fahr)Spaß vom letzten Wochenende muss unbedingt so bald wie möglich wiederholt werden!  Alle in einem Hotel wäre natürlich witzig, wenn auch mindestens an einem Abend tödlich was die Sauferei angeht
> 
> 
> Sven



Bin definitiv auch dabei,hab heut meinen Urlaub fix gemacht.Hoffentlich kriegen wir noch ne Unterkunft.Wenn gar nichts mehr geht wär ja sowas evtl.ne alternative,da wollt ich vielleicht im Herbst ne Woche hin:
http://www.traminerhof.it/deutsch/mountainbike/

@ Sven  tödliche Saufereien sind die Blüten der Lebens..


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Sven  tödliche Saufereien sind die Blüten der Lebens..




von denen hat ich aber in der Vergangenheit scho genug


----------



## ragazza (27. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> von denen hat ich aber in der Vergangenheit scho genug



Ja,ich auch,aber meine Ärztin sagt es sind keine Spuren feststellbar


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Sven  tödliche Saufereien sind die Blüten der Lebens..



Ein schöner Spruch der könnte von mir sein. 
Das wird ja eine schöne Truppe.  
Wir (der Schnarchzapfenbernd und ich) kümmern uns um die Unterkunft und geben euch bescheid. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
Für unseren Alpencross haben wir auch ein neues Mitglied. Der Sven ist so verrückt mit uns zu fahren. 
Wir heuer sicher ein gutes Bikejahr. Wenns mich nicht wieder auf die Fresse bzw. Daumen haut.


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ein schöner Spruch der könnte von mir sein.
> Das wird ja eine schöne Truppe.
> Wir (der Schnarchzapfenbernd und ich) kümmern uns um die Unterkunft und geben euch bescheid. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
> Für unseren Alpencross haben wir auch ein neues Mitglied. Der Sven ist so verrückt mit uns zu fahren.
> Wir heuer sicher ein gutes Bikejahr. Wenns mich nicht wieder auf die Fresse bzw. Daumen haut.



Naja verrückt würd ich des ja nu net unbedingt nennen  war ja bisher immer total witzig mit euch, wird beim Alpencross bestimmt auch so, und ne völlig neue Erfahrung!! Dieses Jahr wird klar a gutes Bikejahr, mit dem Alpencross als *dem* Höhepunkt!!
Auf dass alle Knochen heil bleiben!! (bzw. gut wieder zusammen wachsen @Jochen  )


Sven


----------



## kubikjch (27. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> !!
> Auf dass alle Knochen heil bleiben!! (bzw. gut wieder zusammen wachsen @Jochen  )
> 
> 
> Sven



Servus Sven, so langsam wirds scho wieder, aber des dauert halt alles viel zu lang(mir zumindest).
Morgen werd ich die erste Tour mitm Roland machen, hab mir extra von unserem Local Dealer ne Cross Country Feile ausgeliehen weil mei Freak noch net fertig ist.
A Fusion Retro Hardtail mit allerfeinsten Parts.






Mal sehen wies wird


----------



## ragazza (28. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Sven, so langsam wirds scho wieder, aber des dauert halt alles viel zu lang(mir zumindest).
> Morgen werd ich die erste Tour mitm Roland machen, hab mir extra von unserem Local Dealer ne Cross Country Feile ausgeliehen weil mei Freak noch net fertig ist.
> A Fusion Retro Hardtail mit allerfeinsten Parts.
> 
> ...



Hey Jochen.,das Ding sieht aber wirklich schnell aus,kommst bestrimmt aufn Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hey Jochen.,das Ding sieht aber wirklich schnell aus,kommst bestrimmt aufn Geschmack



Nix auf`n Gschmack Freak Enduro werd gfoan.


----------



## kubikjch (28. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hey Jochen.,das Ding sieht aber wirklich schnell aus,kommst bestrimmt aufn Geschmack



Servus Robert,

so was ähnliches für die Straße hab ich ja, aber mit 28 Zoll Räder und halt schwerer.
Weil im Gelände taugt das Hardtail meiner Meinung nach net viel, zumindest was ich in der Vergangenheit gfahrn bin is mitm Freak scho entspannter 
Und für gute 3k  is mir des Teil dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Sven, so langsam wirds scho wieder, aber des dauert halt alles viel zu lang(mir zumindest).
> Morgen werd ich die erste Tour mitm Roland machen, hab mir extra von unserem Local Dealer ne Cross Country Feile ausgeliehen weil mei Freak noch net fertig ist.
> A Fusion Retro Hardtail mit allerfeinsten Parts.
> 
> ...



 
Also ich däd ja nu zwecks Stabilidäd a Vierkanteisen in den HAuptrahmen neischweisn!  Ned das des Ding an der erschdn Bordsteinkandn die Grädschn macht!  Den Jochn sei Material wird nämli aufgrund   exorbitanten Schäufala Konsums ausergewöhnlich belasdet!! 
- Aus der Pike drüggsd rechts obn des Öl naus!
- Der Freakrahmen is brochn
- Die Reifn drüggsd sogor mir 5 bar auf die Felgn durch
- Den Haxn hods durch die Aufbrallwuchd der beschleunigten Masse in tausend Einzelteile zerlechd!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## kubikjch (28. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich däd ja nu zwecks Stabilidäd a Vierkanteisen in den HAuptrahmen neischweisn!  Ned das des Ding an der erschdn Bordsteinkandn die Grädschn macht!  Den Jochn sei Material wird nämli aufgrund   exorbitanten Schäufala Konsums ausergewöhnlich belasdet!!
> - Aus der Pike drüggsd rechts obn des Öl naus!
> - Der Freakrahmen is brochn
> - Die Reifn drüggsd sogor mir 5 bar auf die Felgn durch
> ...



Kommentare siehe unten

- Der Rahmen ist aus Stahl
- Die Pike funzt einwandfrei, wer was wos dei Fischaug da gseng hot
- Mir is net der Rahma gebrochn sondern der Hinterbau, des is a scho Leut mit weniger Kampfgwicht bassiert.
- Ich fohr nie mit 5 Bar
- Der Haxn war scho vorbelastet, du waas eh am Besten wie des is

Und zum Schluß:
Mei Gewicht setzt sich zu 90% aus Muskeln und Samensträngen zusammen 
ok. der Rest muss net sei, aber immerhin schlabbern an mir die Hosn net rum wie beim Sarottimohr sei Storchstelzn


----------



## Axalp (28. März 2008)

Damit hier zur Abwechslung auch mal gefahren wird und nicht nur gequasselt: 
Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit?


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Damit hier zur Abwechslung auch mal gefahren wird und nicht nur gequasselt:
> Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit?



Sonntag ist in Leutenbach weißer Sonntag und ich bin eingeladen.
Wenn das Wetter schön ist fahr ich mit Anzug. das ist mir Wurscht. 
Nein ich kann leider nicht werd dafür am Samstag meine grosse Runde drehen.

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (28. März 2008)

@ Roland: Wann farhn ma heut?


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Roland: Wann farhn ma heut?



14.15Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Schoschi (28. März 2008)

Jo mei, bei mir is auch des ganze WE im Eimer. Mei Schwester hat auch Konfirmation.......so ein Schmarrn, des geht scho am Samstag los mit Beichten und Kaffee und sowas. Und das bei voraussichtlichem Traumwetter, naja.
Wann ist jetzt der genaue Termin fürn AlpenX, ich muss mein Urlaub langsam eintragen......

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (28. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag ist in Leutenbach weißer Sonntag und ich bin eingeladen.
> 
> Roland



Dann kannst doch mit Deim' Freak zur Kirche fahren - das passt zum Anlass


----------



## Axalp (28. März 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo mei, bei mir is auch des ganze WE im Eimer. Mei Schwester hat auch Konfirmation.......so ein Schmarrn, des geht scho am Samstag los mit Beichten und Kaffee und sowas. Und das bei voraussichtlichem Traumwetter, naja.
> Wann ist jetzt der genaue Termin fürn AlpenX, ich muss mein Urlaub langsam eintragen......
> 
> Grüße



Hehe, ich weiss schon was Du beichten muss: "Ich hab zu wenig für'n AX gemacht" Da helfen Dir leider aber keine 10 Ave Maria...

Anbei der Termin und die "grobe" Planung:



RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Markus,
> 
> haben beschlossen vom 27.06- bis 04.05-07.2008 zu fahren. Das war schon alles. Wir haben einige Touren durchgeplant. Wegstrecke ca. 400-450 KM und zwischen 11000 und 14000 HM. Es sollte mehr eine lockere Tour werden da wir alle mit 15 und mehr Kilogramm Rädern fahren    . Die genaue Route sollten wir beim nächsten Treffen beschließen. Mir ist die Strecke eigentlich egal Hauptsache die Räder rollen.
> Der oben genannte Termin ist fest du kannst bei Einverständnis deinen Urlaub so planen
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hehe, ich weiss schon was Du beichten muss: "Ich hab zu wenig für'n AX gemacht" Da helfen Dir leider aber keine 10 Ave Maria...
> 
> Anbei der Termin und die "grobe" Planung:



O`Gott was hab ich für einen Scheiß geschrieben bei den Höhenmetern meinte ich natürlich 1100 bis 1400.


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2008)

Hmm...der Termin ist fest? Weil meine letzte Info dazu war ja dass es am 30. Juni losgehen soll  und dafür bis 07. oder 08. Juli. 1100 bis 1400 Hm für den kompletten AX??  das is ok...net dass wir noch irgendwann anfangen zu schwitzen   ich hab gestern schon mal Alohoool-GA1 trainiert...war dann zum Schluss aber eher schon mehr als GA2 und somit der heutige Tag im Eimer...


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2008)

Hey Sven oder Bernd,

wie siehts aus mit einigen Bildchen von der heutigen Tour ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Sven oder Bernd,
> 
> wie siehts aus mit einigen Bildchen von der heutigen Tour ?!


So schnell nu a Kurzberichd fürn Roland, ned dasser die ganze Nacht ned schlofn konn und morgn auf der Kommunion nu schlechder glaudnd is wie eh scho!
Also dabei worn heud der Sven, Roland, und nach sechs Wochen (Scheiß Kinäsen sei Dank! Obber des is etz vorbei!!) amol widder ich! 
Aufgrund der Versiffdn Wege simmer heud aweng SChlüsselstelln  und Teerstroßn abgfohrn!
Start wor in Leudnboch. Von do simmer aufn Verbotenen wo der Roland sich gleich für die spätere Aufgabe vorbreitet hod
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67459]
	
[/URL]

Obn hommer erschd nu a neues Eck entjungfern müssn und sin dann weider zur Hangkantn.
Der Sven mid schwerem Sturmgepäck! Die besdn Prodektorn sind die welche man aufn Rucksack hod!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67458]
	
[/URL]

In Kirchehrnboch hod dann der Roland Marschverpflegung(Wasser) aufnehma müssn. 20 Fohrräder, 50 Gabeln, 15 Laufräder, 30 Dämpfer und nix zum drinkn!  Wos soll mer do nu sogn!
Dann simmer weider zum Hangabrudsch und hom erschd amol blöd nundergschaud. Des Ding dürferd fast 60° Neigung hom. Nochdem des Roggi beim erschdn mol verweicherd hod hobim die Sporn gebn und bin des Ding nunderbredderd.  Dem Masder Roth sei Fusion wor aweng zickiger und hod a boor Onleuf mehra und gudes zureden brauchd. Amol hods der Sven an die Leine nehma müssn, sonsd wärs ohne reider nunder. 
Obber mider der Einstellung" Wenn der Breyer der Depp nunder is muss ich a nunder und wenns mers Lebn kosd!" hodders dann a baggd. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67457]
	
[/URL]

Der Sven hod dann lieber den Wech der Vernunfd gwählt und hod den Bock nunderschobn, wos dord a nedamol sol leichd is. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67456]
	
[/URL]

Dann simmer nu weider zum Breyer-Eck, des mer alle mehr odder weniger schnell abghackt hom.
Der Sven bei seim güldigen Versuch:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67455]
	
[/URL]

Anschließend simmer dann übbern Reisberch ( wo i ohne den Roland sei Wasser und aner Backung Powerbar-GEl voll abgekackt hätte) zurück nooch Inzuchthausn! 
Der Sven am Steinbrüchla



Bodenproben wurden auch genommen:
Sven: 2 ( Davon war nummer 1 echt nicht von schlechten Etern! Ha HA HA
Bernd: 1 (Auf den letzten 20 Metern der letzten Abfahrt!! Buähhh
Roland 1/2


Ansonstn wors nach sech Wochn Pause echt amol widder geil und die Kondi wor bis aufn Schluß doch noch deutlich besser als befürchtet.
Für des Wetter wor des heud di opitmale Tour, denn die kurzen Waldwege die wir hier und da fahren mussten waren noch voll versifft!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Damit hier zur Abwechslung auch mal gefahren wird und nicht nur gequasselt:
> Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit?


Mir geht es morgen leider wie dem Roland!!


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2008)

'n Amd miteinand!!
Bin vorhin gut heimgekommen, bin dann aber gleich wieder weiter auf nen 50. Geburtstag, deswegen meld ich mich auch jetzt erst. War heut ne schöne Tour mit euch beiden!! Den Jochen haben wir unterwegs auch mal kurz gesehen, er war schneller unterwegs als wir...allerdings mitm Auto  Meine beiden Bodenproben waren ja zum Glück schmerzfrei...ich muss aber sagen dass der Boden beide Male sehr opiumhaltig war  hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr für GPS-Auswertung oder Bilder, weil mich der Meister Ragazza bei einer Probefahrt morgen wahrscheinlich ziemlich abzocken wird  und ich deswegen (und wegen der Zeitumstellung) jetzt ins Bett muss  Bilder usw. werd ich dann morgen abend nachliefern!

Viel Spaß beim Zeitumstellen und auf euren Kommunionsfeiern morgen


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2008)

So, nachdem ich heut gesehen hab wie ragazza die Anstiege hochzieht komm ich mir vor wie ne Schnecke, bin deprimiert und werd das Biken aufgeben   ok aufgeben werd ichs sicher net, aber es gibt noch viel zu tun!!
Aber zurück zu den versprochenen Daten von gestern: wie gesagt, zum Einen war es ne schöne Tour, es gab viel zu lachen, ein paar ordentliche Anstiege, und ein paar sehr interessante Schlüsselstellen  kilometermäßig haben wir 26,5km zurückgelegt, Höhenmeter nach Bereinigung waren es 900! Bilder hab ich leider net wirklich viele, außer einiger Landschaftsaufnahmen nur zwei von Bernd, ich weiß net wie ich den Ausdruck in seinem Gesicht deuten soll - Freudentränen dass ers gschafft hat?? Angst?  Oder war Rolands letzte Dusche vielleicht zu lange her?  













Ich werd jetzt den Rest des Sonntags noch genießen bevor es für mich morgen nach zwei Wochen Urlaub auch wieder ran geht...


Sven
​


----------



## Axalp (30. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


>



Hehe, dem Bernd steht die Panik im Gesicht, weil er mit dem Vorderrad genau auf den Felsen fährt -> Das soll man eigentlich nicht machen, gell Roland...
Aber sonst souverän, was ihr gestern gemacht habt  

Ich hab von meiner Tour logischerweise keine Bilder. Es war auch nichts besonderes dabei außer die Treppen an der Ruine Wolfsberg. Ok, die Gesichter  der Luftschnapper (aka faule Spaziergänger) waren auch super...    

Ich leg jetzt erstmal gezwungenermaßen 2 Bike-Freie Wochen ein.  


Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ansonstn wors nach sech Wochn Pause echt amol widder geil und die Kondi wor bis aufn Schluß doch noch deutlich besser als befürchtet.


Das baut mich aber gleich wieder auf!

Man sieht sich spätestens bei unserem AX-Trainingslager am Gardasee!!!

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## macmount (30. März 2008)

So, bombnwäddä, iich hob mol dsaid - und kaanä doo  - und näxdn sunndooch bin iich auf waisn sunndooch    bin hoid a familienduä gfoän 26km und 12km/h schnidd   däfüä mid ga 1 driddfrequends 90 fasd im glännsdn gong - ich glaab hoid omd dreeds mi im bedd
bis demnäggsd - sgääri dräils, dä Wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (30. März 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hehe, dem Bernd steht die Panik im Gesicht, weil er mit dem Vorderrad genau auf den Felsen fährt -> Das soll man eigentlich nicht machen, gell Roland...
> Aber sonst souverän, was ihr gestern gemacht habt
> 
> Ich hab von meiner Tour logischerweise keine Bilder. Es war auch nichts besonderes dabei außer die Treppen an der Ruine Wolfsberg. Ok, die Gesichter  der Luftschnapper (aka faule Spaziergänger) waren auch super...
> ...



Habe mir doch gedacht, das mein Hinterrad mal in der Luft war! (Deswegen die etwas entgleisten Gesichtszüge  ) 
Aber die liebe Frau Fox hat mich dann doch sicher über den Stein gebracht! 
Was isn die nächsten zwei Wochen los? Am Ende China??    

Also wer mal wieder ne ordentliche Adrenalinausschüttung braucht, dem kann man den Hangabrutsch nur empfehlen oder?  Habe glaube ich noch 15 min danach gezittert! Das überrollen der Kante fühlt sich genau genau so an wie der Absprung beim Bungee Jumping.


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2008)

Ja ja diese Steinbruch Abfahrt hat schon was.
Des is fast wie Sex würd der Bernd song und a nu viel länga. Denn des dauerd ja fasd 5 Sekundn.


----------



## macmount (30. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ja diese Steinbruch Abfahrt hat schon was.
> Des is fast wie Sex würd der Bernd song und a nu viel länga. Denn des dauerd ja fasd 5 Sekundn.



Wo issn des??


----------



## ragazza (30. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> Wo issn des??



Ich wass wous is,in dä Frängischn


----------



## ragazza (30. März 2008)

Gibts eigentlich schon was Neues zum Thema Unterkunft Lago ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ja diese Steinbruch Abfahrt hat schon was.
> Des is fast wie Sex würd der Bernd song und a nu viel länga. Denn des dauerd ja fasd 5 Sekundn.



BEi dir dauert die Abfahrt blos 3 Sekunden. Wal bei dir der Hangabtrieb um ca. 30% stärker is als bei mir ("Der sogenannte Wampenparameter!")!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon was Neues zum Thema Unterkunft Lago ?


Schaut momentan sehr gut aus. Der Roland und die Pia haben ein 3 Sterne Hotel im Zentrum von Riva an der Hand welches noch genug Zimmer frei hat. Die wollen morgen buchen. Kosten irgendwo zwischen 160 -190  für vier Nächte mit Frühstück!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. März 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> Wo issn des??


Wenns die Woch ned pisst kömma ja amol Abends nofohrn. Wos mansdn?
IS dann immernu fast a Ga1 Ausfahrt.


----------



## ragazza (30. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schaut momentan sehr gut aus. Der Roland und die Pia haben ein 3 Sterne Hotel im Zentrum von Riva an der Hand welches noch genug Zimmer frei hat. Die wollen morgen buchen. Kosten irgendwo zwischen 160 -190  für vier Nächte mit Frühstück!



Des wär ja echt ok,mit wem darf ich denn dann in einem Zimmer schlafen  ?


----------



## macmount (30. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich wass wous is,in dä Frängischn



is ya schöö mai maadla des häd mä mai omma aa derdselld wennis nu froong könnäd - schloof schöö börschla - mir sääng und scho amoll und donn wässd scho sääng wosd dävoo hosd mich zu väroschn


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenns die Woch ned pisst kömma ja amol Abends nofohrn. Wos mansdn?
> IS dann immernu fast a Ga1 Ausfahrt.



Ja wennst da nunter fährst dann is aus mit GA1, damit kann mer eher die maximale Herzfrequenz ausloten  ich hab mir das ja erspart, hat ja gereicht wie ihr beide nach der Abfahrt unter Strom gstanden und gezittert habt


----------



## macmount (30. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenns die Woch ned pisst kömma ja amol Abends nofohrn. Wos mansdn?
> IS dann immernu fast a Ga1 Ausfahrt.



geed glooä - des machmä   (hoffendlich bissds näggsda wochn )
bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> BEi dir dauert die Abfahrt blos 3 Sekunden. Wal bei dir der Hangabtrieb um ca. 30% stärker is als bei mir ("Der sogenannte Wampenparameter!")!!!



Die Abfoat scho obba der S.. länga als bei dia.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Abfoat scho obba der S.. länga als bei dia.


Kummsd ja eh nimmer zum Poppen!  Hoggsd ja blos nu aufn Rod und nimmer auf der Fraa!  Obber Godseidank gibds ja nu den Briefträger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2008)

kurze frage: wieviel leute seid ihr denn mittlerweile, die anfang mai an den lago wollen und warum schaut ihr euch noch hotels in riva um? 
oben in tremosine kann man ganze hütten für bis zu 8 leute mieten und die sind günstiger als hotel.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kurze frage: wieviel leute seid ihr denn mittlerweile, die anfang mai an den lago wollen und warum schaut ihr euch noch hotels in riva um?
> oben in tremosine kann man ganze hütten für bis zu 8 leute mieten und die sind günstiger als hotel.


Sind halt auch noch Nicht-Biker dabei. Und da ist dann Riva schon besser.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Axalp (31. März 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was isn die nächsten zwei Wochen los? Am Ende China??



Sowas ähnliches: Thailand


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2008)

An alle Gardaseeler

Ich habe heute 5 Doppelzimmer im Hotel Campagnola gebucht (schriftliche Bestätigung muss ich noch abwarten).
Für: Robert, Markus, Sven, Bernd mit Frau, Peter mit Frau und Ich mit Frau.
Preis pro Person im Doppelzimmer: 37,00  inkl. Frühstück.
Macht auf der Homepage einen recht vernünftigen Eindruck. Es hat 3 Sterne was immer das in Italien heißt. 
www.hotelcampagnola.com

*Das Hotel verfügt über 45 gemütliche Zimmer, modern eingerichtet, alle mit Bad, Telefon, TV color Sat, Balkon und klima-anlage. Wenn die Wärme unerträglich wird, tauchen Sie ein in unser Schwimmbecken und vergessen Sie nicht den Sönen Garten mit Spielecke für Ihre Kinder. Außerdem verfügt unser Hotel über genügend Privatparkplätze auch für Busse, Garage mit Bike und Surf Aufbewahrung. Außerdem können Sie kostenlos die Hotelfarräder benutzen und die wundervolle Umgebung erkunden. Es steht Ihnen weiterhin eine Fahrradaufbewahrung sowie eine ausgestattete Werkstatt zur Reparatur Ihres Mountain-Bikes zur Verfügung. Unser Hotel ist auch für Behinderte die beste Wahl, da wir mit allem Komfort und Strukturen ausgestattet sind, die zum Verbringen eines schönen Urlaubs gehören. Denken Sie daran, daß auch ihre Haustiere bei uns herlich willkommen sind. *

Also sogar Bikewerkstatt, Bikegerage und Fahrradverleih. 
@Robert. Vielleicht ist eins mit mehr Federweg als 63 mm dabei. 
Sogar der Bernd darf mit da Haustiere erlaubt sind.


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kurze frage: wieviel leute seid ihr denn mittlerweile, die anfang mai an den lago wollen und warum schaut ihr euch noch hotels in riva um?
> oben in tremosine kann man ganze hütten für bis zu 8 leute mieten und die sind günstiger als hotel.



hallo

Wir sind im Moment 9 Leute und davon 7 MTB´ler. Da wäre es ungünstig  eine abseits gelegene Unterkunft zu wählen. Und Riva ist zur Tourenwahl recht Zentral (Hat mir der Peter gesagt weil ich nach Limone wollte ).


----------



## ragazza (31. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle Gardaseeler
> 
> Ich habe heute 5 Doppelzimmer im Hotel Campagnola gebucht (schriftliche Bestätigung muss ich noch abwarten).
> Für: Robert, Markus, Sven, Bernd mit Frau, Peter mit Frau und Ich mit Frau.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (31. März 2008)

@ Roland: Ich habe mindestens 75mm Federweg


----------



## macmount (31. März 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland: Ich habe mindestens 75mm Federweg



Du oddä dai rood  - dä schnidd in gud old gärmanie is bai 120mm huub bai di monsbildä hob i ghörd (obbä do du ja sowiso a maadla bisd)


----------



## shift (31. März 2008)

Hey Jungs,

so die ersten Experimente mit der Helmcam sind abgeschlossen und ich habs nach Stundenlangen versuchen auch mal geschaft das Ding zu laden.... 
leider musste ich die Auflösung strak verschlechtern-youtube sei dank!

Das Video ist ein neuer Trail gleich bei mir um die Ecke den wir da gefahen sind. 
Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für die,die mal kommen wollen. Poste euch später mal ein paar richtige trails die nicht in 3min runtergeschreddert sind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR2n6Adn1mQ

Ach ja, wäre schön wenn mir das mal jemand per PN stecken kann wie das Video gleich playbereit angezeigt wird (also ohne link )

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2008)

Habe gerade die schriftliche Bestätigung bekommen. 
Jetzt müsste alles klar sein. Also auf zum Lago.
Zu den unergründlichen weiten und den rasierten CC`lern.


----------



## ragazza (31. März 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe gerade die schriftliche Bestätigung bekommen.
> Jetzt müsste alles klar sein. Also auf zum Lago.
> Zu den unergründlichen weiten und den rasierten CC`lern.



Hai fato bene


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> so die ersten Experimente mit der Helmcam sind abgeschlossen und ich habs nach Stundenlangen versuchen auch mal geschaft das Ding zu laden....
> leider musste ich die Auflösung strak verschlechtern-youtube sei dank!
> ...



Flowiger Trail, nur ein wenig unscharf aber wie gesagt youtube sei dank. Freue mich schon auf einige Pics von den langen Trails die wir ich denke in Kalenderwoche 21 fahren werden.


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sind halt auch noch Nicht-Biker dabei. Und da ist dann Riva schon besser.
> Gruß
> Bernd





RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Wir sind im Moment 9 Leute und davon 7 MTB´ler. Da wäre es ungünstig  eine abseits gelegene Unterkunft zu wählen. Und Riva ist zur Tourenwahl recht Zentral (Hat mir der Peter gesagt weil ich nach Limone wollte ).



ich will euch ja eure entscheidung nicht madig machen .... aber riva wird an dem wochenende die hölle.  

zentral ist aber am lago aufgrund der fähren alles. deswegen favorisiere ich persönlich eher tremosine. das hochplateau liegt wirklich ruhig, mit kaum verkehr und hat mehr sonnenschein, als riva oder limone.
das wären jedenfalls meine kriterien.
was auch spaß macht sind die schönen engen straßen hinauf. wenn man autofahren kann und kein schisser ist, kann man da auch mal den einen oder anderen italiener jagen, bis er freiwillig platz macht. (mit den ängstlichen flachlanddeutschen dauert der spaß leider nicht lang, die machen nach zwei kehren platz )


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich will euch ja eure entscheidung nicht madig machen .... aber riva wird an dem wochenende die hölle.
> 
> zentral ist aber am lago aufgrund der fähren alles. deswegen favorisiere ich persönlich eher tremosine. das hochplateau liegt wirklich ruhig, mit kaum verkehr und hat mehr sonnenschein, als riva oder limone.
> das wären jedenfalls meine kriterien.
> was auch spaß macht sind die schönen engen straßen hinauf. wenn man autofahren kann und kein schisser ist, kann man da auch mal den einen oder anderen italiener jagen, bis er freiwillig platz macht. (mit den ängstlichen flachlanddeutschen dauert der spaß leider nicht lang, die machen nach zwei kehren platz )



ca. 15000 Besucher es muss sich also keiner alleine fühlen. 
Es wird bestimmt voll aber desto höher wir kurbeln desto leerer wird es werden. Da sich das meiste doch unten am See abspielen wird Eisdielenposing. Wichtig man hat eine gute Unterkunft und braucht kein Auto. 
Beim Essen gehen kann es noch mal zu Engpässen kommen, aber wir sind ja zur Erholung dort und nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich will euch ja eure entscheidung nicht madig machen .... aber riva wird an dem wochenende die hölle.
> 
> zentral ist aber am lago aufgrund der fähren alles. deswegen favorisiere ich persönlich eher tremosine.



Ist der Gardasee durch das Abschmelzen der Polkappen wohl schon so angestiegen, das die Fähren jetzt in Tremosine anlegen?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle Gardaseeler
> 
> Ich habe heute 5 Doppelzimmer im Hotel Campagnola gebucht (schriftliche Bestätigung muss ich noch abwarten).
> Für: Robert, Markus, Sven, Bernd mit Frau, Peter mit Frau und Ich mit Frau.
> ...


Gut gemacht mein Hase!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (2. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich will euch ja eure entscheidung nicht madig machen .... aber riva wird an dem wochenende die hölle.



34°C und 80% Luftfeuchte => DAS IST DIE HÖLLE    

Ich denke auch dass die Trails verstopft sind - bzw. mir wurde es von einem Kumpel, der letztes Jahr bei Bike-Festival am Gardasee war bestätigt. Aber ich weiss auch jetzt schon, wer der Korken ist    

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2008)

Wenn net fahrn mer halt einfach wieder den 601...da könnte es trotzdem wieder recht einsam sein  oder Dalco runterschieben (wo's net anders geht natürlich nur) oder so was


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> 34°C und 80% Luftfeuchte => DAS IST DIE HÖLLE
> 
> Ich denke auch dass die Trails verstopft sind - bzw. mir wurde es von einem Kumpel, der letztes Jahr bei Bike-Festival am Gardasee war bestätigt. Aber ich weiss auch jetzt schon, wer der Korken ist
> 
> ...



Wenn es so weitergeht denke ich es werden höchstens 14°C


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> 34°C und 80% Luftfeuchte => DAS IST DIE HÖLLE
> 
> Ich denke auch dass die Trails verstopft sind - bzw. mir wurde es von einem Kumpel, der letztes Jahr bei Bike-Festival am Gardasee war bestätigt. Aber ich weiss auch jetzt schon, wer der Korken ist
> 
> ...


Ruhig bleiben. Ich hatte nen Thread in Reise,Routen,Reviere zu dem Thema erstellt. Das Ergebnis ist. das es nur auf den Autobahnen und den einfacheren Trails (bis S2) voll ist. Also solange wir nicht die Ponale, bzw. Tremalzo fahren, was wir ja eh nicht vorhatten sollte es keine Probleme geben.  Anders schauts natürlich mit Kneipen usw. aus!
Guggsd du!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328062


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2008)

mensch jungs, ich hab doch gar nix von den strecken gesagt. meinte nur, dass es in riva recht voll wird und man nur mit mühe auch mal ein anderes thema als fahrrad fahren anschneiden kann.

zum thema tremosine und fähren: ihr scheint nicht zu wissen, wie schön es ist, nach einer 601 tour noch mal 500h hoch zu radeln und am ende 2600hm auf der uhr stehen zu haben.


----------



## ragazza (2. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mensch jungs, ich hab doch gar nix von den strecken gesagt. meinte nur, dass es in riva recht voll wird und man nur mit mühe auch mal ein anderes thema als fahrrad fahren anschneiden kann.
> 
> zum thema tremosine und fähren: ihr scheint nicht zu wissen, wie schön es ist, nach einer 601 tour noch mal 500h hoch zu radeln und am ende 2600hm auf der uhr stehen zu haben.



Find ich auch blöd,daß da nur über MTB-Fahren gesprochen wird.Ich red ab und zu auch gern über was andres,z.B. Rennradfahren


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Find ich auch blöd,daß da nur über MTB-Fahren gesprochen wird.Ich red ab und zu auch gern über was andres,z.B. Rennradfahren


Am allerliebsten redest du doch über braungebrannte, glattrasierte Rennradfahrer oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2008)

Hey Ragazza!! 
Wos issn des für a Obium in deiner Gallerie? Hosd am End aufgrüsdet?


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Ragazza!!
> Wos issn des für a Obium in deiner Gallerie? Hosd am End aufgrüsdet?



Freilich nu so a Drognsüchdiga. Etz ham ma scho zwa Obiumsüchtiga.
Wenns so weida ged kaf ich mir a schwarzes in Afganisdan odda a rodes in Libanesien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Ragazza!!
> Wos issn des für a Obium in deiner Gallerie? Hosd am End aufgrüsdet?



des gibbds doch net - die süüse kaafd si a foor rood - und värrädd uns niggs dävo


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mensch jungs, ich hab doch gar nix von den strecken gesagt. meinte nur, dass es in riva recht voll wird und man nur mit mühe auch mal ein anderes thema als fahrrad fahren anschneiden kann.
> 
> zum thema tremosine und fähren: ihr scheint nicht zu wissen, wie schön es ist, nach einer 601 tour noch mal 500h hoch zu radeln und am ende 2600hm auf der uhr stehen zu haben.



Bei deiner konditionellen Verfassung ist das eine Herausforderung. Bei meiner ist das einfach nur Mord. Als wir den 601 gefahren sind, sind wir ca. 1000 Hm geradelt und dann in einen Trail oberhalb der in den 601 führt. Ich muss sagen bergab war genauso anstrengend wie bergauf. 
Und dann noch 500 Hm berghoch, da hätte ich bald ins Bett gemusst.


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2008)

hey ihr zipfelgsichter, da is mer mal awoch ned da, und da werden scho wieder tausend berichte geschrieben, sind grad ankomma.Wegen lago, hab ich des richtig verstanden, das roland für martina u mich scho mitgebucht haben , wir haben nedamol noch den dafür brauchbaren urlaub auf arbeit eingereicht, weil ich vor lauter urlaub nemmen zum urlaub einreichen komm Also, muss des erst auf arbeit abcecken, und sag dann bescheid. des mit den festival, is wirklich a müll da geb ich den speedy vollkommen recht, da is die hölle los in riva und torbole und arco usw, des sagn sogar die gardaitaliener, und die wissen nedamol das mer bei ihnen gut biken kann. Da wirds auf der einen gaplanten tour hoch zum altissimo recht voll wern, aber is ja nur die auffahrt und auftragen und bei der abfahrt sin wir ziemlich allein, da bin ich mir sicher. bei der 2. tour, limone nach riva,nach vesio fobia-rochetta-422, wirds mit sicherheit stellenweis schei..e werden, da grad von der rochetta abfahrt auf den super trail viele hoch schiebn, und aufm 422 er auch, aber grad die tour ist eigendlich ne highlight tour mit ca 1800hm auf und endlose schöne trail bergab und auf. Eine tour werd mer dan am idrosee machen , auf 136 spitzkehrentrail, der ist weg vom schuss, und sind auch ca 1560hm.
morgen lad ich paar bilder von la palma rein und an kurzbericht, die trail die wir gfahren sind waren fast alle so wie der 601 er nur auf festen fels


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey ihr zipfelgsichter, da is mer mal awoch ned da, und da werden scho wieder tausend berichte geschrieben, sind grad ankomma.Wegen lago, hab ich des richtig verstanden, das roland für martina u mich scho mitgebucht haben , wir haben nedamol noch den dafür brauchbaren urlaub auf arbeit eingereicht, weil ich vor lauter urlaub nemmen zum urlaub einreichen komm Also, muss des erst auf arbeit abcecken, und sag dann bescheid. des mit den festival, is wirklich a müll da geb ich den speedy vollkommen recht, da is die hölle los in riva und torbole und arco usw, des sagn sogar die gardaitaliener, und die wissen nedamol das mer bei ihnen gut biken kann. Da wirds auf der einen gaplanten tour hoch zum altissimo recht voll wern, aber is ja nur die auffahrt und auftragen und bei der abfahrt sin wir ziemlich allein, da bin ich mir sicher. bei der 2. tour, limone nach riva,nach vesio fobia-rochetta-422, wirds mit sicherheit stellenweis schei..e werden, da grad von der rochetta abfahrt auf den super trail viele hoch schiebn, und aufm 422 er auch, aber grad die tour ist eigendlich ne highlight tour mit ca 1800hm auf und endlose schöne trail bergab und auf. Eine tour werd mer dan am idrosee machen , auf 136 spitzkehrentrail, der ist weg vom schuss, und sind auch ca 1560hm.
> morgen lad ich paar bilder von la palma rein und an kurzbericht, die trail die wir gfahren sind waren fast alle so wie der 601 er nur auf festen fels



Servus Ihr Dauerurlauber,

Das Zimmer hab ich gleich mitgebucht wegen Zimmerknappheit in Riva. So sind wir alle in einem Hotel. Solltet Ihr nicht mitkönnen oder wollen, dann sag möglichst bald bescheid und ich kann es stornieren das ist kein Problem.
Ja Ja wären wir doch nur nach Limone.


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Ihr Dauerurlauber,
> 
> Das Zimmer hab ich gleich mitgebucht wegen Zimmerknappheit in Riva. So sind wir alle in einem Hotel. Solltet Ihr nicht mitkönnen oder wollen, dann sag möglichst bald bescheid und ich kann es stornieren das ist kein Problem.
> Ja Ja wären wir doch nur nach Limone.



muss erst auf arbeit abklären, kann sich aber noch um 2 wochen drehen, wie bei uns die auftragslage  ist. normelerweise hauts schon hin, aber falls ned bekommst a proplem wegen nicht storno. also stornier unser zimmer lieber bis ich sicher sagebn kann das wir mit können, ich kümmer mich dann selbst um unterkunft, trotztem danke dast an uns gedacht hast was isn eigendlich mitn wolfi, hab ihn a PN gschickt, weil mer nichts mehr höhrt. werd am freitag wenns wetter pass , des sx in der fränkischen einfahren, wennst lust hast, mach mer aber noch aus


----------



## macmount (2. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss erst auf arbeit abklären, kann sich aber noch um 2 wochen drehen, wie bei uns die auftragslage  ist. normelerweise hauts schon hin, aber falls ned bekommst a proplem wegen nicht storno. also stornier unser zimmer lieber bis ich sicher sagebn kann das wir mit können, ich kümmer mich dann selbst um unterkunft, trotztem danke dast an uns gedacht hast was isn eigendlich mitn wolfi, hab ihn a PN gschickt, weil mer nichts mehr höhrt. werd am freitag wenns wetter pass , des sx in der fränkischen einfahren, wennst lust hast, mach mer aber noch aus



hallo peter und martina - schönen gruß nach la palma  - bin scho ganz neidisch  - bin noch mittn am ausräumen - müssen in 2-3 wochen ausgezogen sein - so ein müll - is momentan nix mit radfahren  
viel spaß in la palma noch und am freitag mitm sx - des wird bestimmt goil   

schönen gruß, der wolf (mann is des anschdrengend hochdoidsch zu schraim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss erst auf arbeit abklären, kann sich aber noch um 2 wochen drehen, wie bei uns die auftragslage  ist. normelerweise hauts schon hin, aber falls ned bekommst a proplem wegen nicht storno. also stornier unser zimmer lieber bis ich sicher sagebn kann das wir mit können, ich kümmer mich dann selbst um unterkunft, trotztem danke dast an uns gedacht hast was isn eigendlich mitn wolfi, hab ihn a PN gschickt, weil mer nichts mehr höhrt. werd am freitag wenns wetter pass , des sx in der fränkischen einfahren, wennst lust hast, mach mer aber noch aus



Ja mach ich, am Freitag wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei muss nämlich auch meinen neuen DT Swiss EX 200 Dämpfer einfahren.


----------



## ragazza (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Ragazza!!
> Wos issn des für a Obium in deiner Gallerie? Hosd am End aufgrüsdet?



Des in der Galerie ist nicht meins,wär schön,aber meines krieg ich erst in ein paar Wochen,also erst nach Lago 
Die Farbe und ein paar andere Sachen werden aber identisch


----------



## ragazza (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am allerliebsten redest du doch über braungebrannte, glattrasierte Rennradfahrer oder?



Radfahrerinnen !!


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo peter und martina - schönen gruß nach la palma  - bin scho ganz neidisch  - bin noch mittn am ausräumen - müssen in 2-3 wochen ausgezogen sein - so ein müll - is momentan nix mit radfahren
> viel spaß in la palma noch und am freitag mitm sx - des wird bestimmt goil
> 
> schönen gruß, der wolf (mann is des anschdrengend hochdoidsch zu schraim)





dann brauchst zum schreiben wahrscheinlich genausolang , wie ich zum lesen deines Frankfischen


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

*!!! ACHTUNG!!!*

@all:Ich habe noch einen Gutschein von HIBIKE. Da bekomme ich 15 % auf alle Bekleidungsstücke (Hosen,Jacken,Trikots,T-Shirt Socken und Unterwäsche)!  Also wenn noch jemand Klamotten braucht und gegen einen guten Preis nichts einzuwenden hat könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen. 
Deadline ist der 11.04.2008
Bernd


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *!!! ACHTUNG!!!*
> 
> @all:Ich habe noch einen Gutschein von HIBIKE. Da bekomme ich 15 % auf alle Bekleidungsstücke (Hosen,Jacken,Trikots,T-Shirt Socken und Unterwäsche)!  Also wenn noch jemand Klamotten braucht und gegen einen guten Preis nichts einzuwenden hat könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen.
> Deadline ist der 11.04.2008
> Bernd



Handschuhe wahrscheinlich net oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Handschuhe wahrscheinlich net oder?


Muss ich mal checken.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

so, hab nun meine 400 fotos sortiert, muss sie noch ins forum laden, dann folgt bericht


Am ersten bike tag sind wir zum torre el time (feuerwachturm) raufgefahren, war super wetter. Oben angekommen zogen wir gleichmal die potekt. an, denn die abfahrt zum mirator el time sollte angeblich im s3- s4 bereich liegen, was ich aber ned bestätigen kann, da ich alles fahren konnte






[/URL][/IMG]
der ober teil erinnertr mich etwas an den 601 er , nur  war alles fester fels





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
am mirator angekommen ging es weiter richt meer in einer steilwand





[/URL][/IMG]

es waren viele kehren, das proplem war ned der weg, sondern der abgrund hinter der kniehohen mauer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


da die abfahrtshöhenmeter ca 1000hm auf schweren weg waren, hatte mei schatz kein kraft mehr, und machte gleich mal einen achter in einer kehre. Danach beschloss ich hier abzubrechen, und mir den rest des weges auf einen anderen tag aufzuheben. am abend hatten wir dann noch nen schönen sonnenuntergang





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, hab nun meine 400 fotos sortiert, muss sie noch ins forum laden, dann folgt bericht



Scheisswetter!! 
Ich will nix sehn ond lesn! La Palma! Pfftttt!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, hab nun meine 400 fotos sortiert, muss sie noch ins forum laden, dann folgt bericht
> 
> 
> Am ersten bike tag sind wir zum torre el time (feuerwachturm) raufgefahren, war super wetter. Oben angekommen zogen wir gleichmal die potekt. an, denn die abfahrt zum mirator el time sollte angeblich im s3- s4 bereich liegen, was ich aber ned bestätigen kann, da ich alles fahren konnte


Hod hald des Dräning in der frängischn doch wos brachd!! 
Hosd hald etz dann ganz einfach etz S4 Niveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

Am 2. tag fuhren wir hoch richt pilar, dur den schwarzen lavasand






[/URL][/IMG]
wir fuhren an einigen alten lava strömen vorbei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

bei den abzweig, den wir kannten (vor 2jahren) gings gleich mal los, erst flowig,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann immer verblockter mit sauengen spitzkehren, die ich nur mit Hi. umstzen fahren konnte





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

unten angekommen fuhren wir auf strasse zurück zur unterkunft, wo wir einen super blick hatten





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

Am 3 tag fuhren wir wieder hoch zum pilar, und fuhren übern revendo pass zum abzweig ermita virgen del pino. Oben am Pass war ne totale suppe, wir haben uns schnell umgezogen und sind richtung tal gafahren, aber so wie die bäume aussahen ist hier oben öfter nebel als sonne





[/URL][/IMG]

der trail wurde als sehr verblockt mit engen kehren am abhang beschrieben






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

zum schluss war dann noch a hüpferla dabei, sieht mer aufm bild ned (dreckscamera)





[/URL][/IMG]

unten an der ermita del pino angekommen war natürlich wieder super wetter





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hod hald des Dräning in der frängischn doch wos brachd!!
> Hosd hald etz dann ganz einfach etz S4 Niveau!



Du musst song do hot des Dräning mit uns wos brocht mia ham nan auf die nägsde Schdufn kom.  
Ja ja und nirgends weann mia erwänd. 

Sehr schöne Bilder. Landschaftlich super, und die Trails werden auch so gewesen sein. 
Willkommen in der fränkischen Schweiz. Wo die Berge hoch und die Abfahrten kurz sind.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

4. Tag  heut war mal wandertag angesagt
wir sind von kraterrand der caldera hoch zum pico Bejenado auf 1860m
der aufstieg bei traumwetter war total bikegerecht, aber ist leider alles verboten dort zu fahren





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

auf den nächsten foto ist die wolkenkante zu erkennen, die über den reventon pass  vom vortag war





[/URL][/IMG]


 dann sind wir oben angekommen und der gipfel war menschenleer





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

Am 5. tag war natürlich wieder radeln angesagt, und da wir uns beim wandern ja erholt hatten, machten wir ne tour mit knappen 1600hm, und zwar auf der ostseite der insel, von puntallana hoch richt pico de la nieve.
Die auffahrt war 99% im gelände, im unteren teil wars ein rötlicher lehmboden, und oben waren den des langnadelgehölz der pinien





[/URL][/IMG]
dafür war die abfahrt ein absoluter traum, oben flowig mit steilen pasagen





[/URL][/IMG]

dann zwischendurch auch mal felsabsätze





[/URL][/IMG]

danach, fuhren wir durch regenwald ähnlichen teilen, mit rinnen und anliegern, abzätzen,kanten und sonstiges was ein biker gern hat





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

und im letzten wegeteil auf roten sand, da kam man sich vor wie in australien





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

6. tag
Der tag der abrechnung, da ich vor 2 jahren den mirator runter zum meer schon mal gefahren und teilweis geschoben bin, und heuer ich nur den ersten teil , wegen tourabruch machen konnte, beschloss ich das rad zu schuldern, und mal schnell ca 500hm hochzutragen, martina begleitete mich heut zu fuss, den sie musste ja genug fotos machen 

hier ist die wand, die ich erst mal rauf musste, die rote linie zeigt ungefähr den weg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Des war gar ned so schlecht, rauf zu tragen, da konnt ich mir gleich awng den weg einprägen





[/URL][/IMG]

so sah es nach der Begrenzungsmauer aus





[/URL][/IMG]

also los gings, im oberen weg eigendlich ned schwer zu fahren, wenn man keine höhenangst hat, ich hab zwar keine , aber runterfalln möcht ich da a ned





[/URL][/IMG]

im manchen kehren hab ich des hinterrad versetzt, damit ich wieder eine gerade weiterfahrt bekam, des proplem dabei war, mann sieht  dann schön über der kante runter





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

im unteren teil wurde es dann ziemlich verblockt, aber man hatte keine steilkante mehr





[/URL][/IMG]

unten angekommen, war ich glücklich den kompletten weg gefahren zu sein, ich mein alle stellen, denn durchfahren wäre nichts für mich, da reich mei kontie ned um des alles fehlerfrei fahren zu können, aber wer den weg kennt weiss was ich meine.
Danach gings noch ins meer und zurück zur unterkunf

Allses in allen ein fantastischer bike urlaub,mit mein spatzl, des wetter war genial gut, die trails, habt ihr ja selbst gesehen, und der rest war auch klasse. Die insel ist zum biken ein traum, und ich kannn sie jeden empfehlen der gern wandert,oder radfährt, egal auf welchen Niveau, schwere wege oder leicht, es gibt alles, aber aweng kraft in die haxen machen auf der insel mehr spass, denn man muss erst hoch rauf. 
hoffe  euch hat der bericht gefallen.
tschau peter

@roland wann willst morgenbiken gehen???


----------



## kubikjch (3. April 2008)

Servus Peter und Martina,

des Wetter war ja fast so gut wie bei uns   
Schöne Bilder habt ihr gmacht.
Macht richtig Laune aufs Radfahren. Ich war auch schon 2 x auf Tour, allerdings mehr auf der Straße. Aber immerhin.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *!!! ACHTUNG!!!*
> 
> @all:Ich habe noch einen Gutschein von HIBIKE. Da bekomme ich 15 % auf alle Bekleidungsstücke (Hosen,Jacken,Trikots,T-Shirt Socken und Unterwäsche)!  Also wenn noch jemand Klamotten braucht und gegen einen guten Preis nichts einzuwenden hat könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen.
> Deadline ist der 11.04.2008
> Bernd



Dann kaaf der mal a Hosn diesd ausfüllst.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter und Martina,
> 
> des Wetter war ja fast so gut wie bei uns
> Schöne Bilder habt ihr gmacht.
> ...



Na siehste, die saison hat nedamol noch richtig bekonnen, und du sitzt scho wieder auf hobel, wirst sehen, irgendwann fährst auch wieder im gelände mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (3. April 2008)

Hallo Martina und Peter

Eure Bilder lassen einen vor Neid erblassen...nee Schmarrn,ich gönns Euch.
Ich war schon von Gomera begeistert,bin damals aber nicht Rad gefahren.La Palma schaut noch grüner aus.Hab gestern nem alten Kumpel geschrieben,hab ihn Jahre aus den Augen verloren und jetzt erfahren,daß er auf La Palma wohnt und ne Schreinerei hat.Den werd ich wohl mal besuchen müssen.


----------



## macmount (3. April 2008)

@peter&martina: ich kann euch beiden nur beglückwünschen  - wirklich coole bilder und touren  - da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: neid - neid- neid - 
ich hoff ich komm auch mal wieder zum fahren 
na denn bis denn, der wolf


----------



## shift (3. April 2008)

Hey Peter u. Martina,

schön das ihr wieder heile angekommen seid.

Die Location und Trails sind ja oberhammer! Da könnte man ja glatt über einen Zweitwohnsitz nachdenken 

.....aber Peter ich vermisse was auf den Photos! Wo ist deine Helmmütze  

bye und machts gut,


stefan


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2008)

An die beiden Urlauber:    mehr braucht mer wohl net zu sagen...außer: ich will weg von hier 
Naja der April is ja scho wieder bald rum dann gehts wieder an Lago 

edit: für alle Freunde von Live-Berichterstattung: der Stuntzi is wieder auf Achse, ich denk die beiden Urlauber hätten ihn theoretisch auch sehen können weil er die Tage noch auch La Palma rumgurkt. Wahnsinn was er sich da vorgenommen hat!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846


----------



## macmount (3. April 2008)

@roland: hast du die fox bomber handschuhe??? du hast doch welche mit protektoren! - wie schauts denn da größenmässig aus??


----------



## ragazza (3. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> edit: für alle Freunde von Live-Berichterstattung: der Stuntzi is wieder auf Achse, ich denk die beiden Urlauber hätten ihn theoretisch auch sehen können weil er die Tage noch auch La Palma rumgurkt. Wahnsinn was er sich da vorgenommen hat!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846



Also wenn ich Stuntzi`s Berichte lese würd ich am liebsten sofort llosziehen.Dann merkt man erst ,wie eingefahren man selbst doch ist.Da ist viel Herz dabei.Solche Berichte hatten mich als Jugendlicher schon fasziniert(damals aber mehr die Motorradreisen wie der Klassiker "Jupiter´s Reisen"-mit ner British Triumph 650 um die Welt).Mit zunehmendem Alter merkt man dann,daß für die meisten Menschen-auch für mich- solche Reisen ein Traum bleiben werden.Aber auch Träume braucht der Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2008)

Also Stuntzis beinahe-Echtzeit-Reportagen schüren das in mir seit dem ersten Lago-Aufenthalt richtig entfachte und von der Aussicht auf den AlpenX noch weiter angeheizte Fernweh immer mehr und mehr...bin grad nebenher dabei seine letzten Abenteuer aufzuarbeiten (siehe http://www.alpenzorro.de ), da kann man schon ins Träumen kommen!! Und nebenher noch drüber nachdenken ob man selbst sowas in der Art net auch irgendwie irgendwann realisieren könnte...aber ohne nen Lottogewinn o.ä. seh ich diesbezüglich eher schwarz


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: hast du die fox bomber handschuhe??? du hast doch welche mit protektoren! - wie schauts denn da größenmässig aus??



Nein ich hab Dainese Protektorenhandschuhe. Size M. Passen genau. Ich hab aber verhältnismässig kleine Hände.
Aber für was brauchst du Protektorenhandschuhe  Die sind doch zum biken.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: hast du die fox bomber handschuhe??? du hast doch welche mit protektoren! - wie schauts denn da größenmässig aus??



ich hab die forest von specilized, in gr l, fallen aber eher gross auf, sonst super


----------



## macmount (3. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab die forest von specilized, in gr l, fallen aber eher gross auf, sonst super



hey peter - danke für die antwort obber konn des sei dass die "fortress" heisen


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hey peter - danke für die antwort obber konn des sei dass die "fortress" heisen



ja


----------



## Sundance (3. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich sehe schon Ihr hattet einen super Urlaub.

Da wäre ich auch gerne dabeigewesen (Neid ) aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich eh die Hälfte geschoben.

Hoffe Ihr nehmt mich dann im Sommer wieder auf eine für mich fahrbare Runde mit.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2008)

Sundance schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe schon Ihr hattet einen super Urlaub.
> 
> ...



ich hoff eher, das ihr uns wieder paar schöne touren in eurer bergwelt zeigt was treibst den momentan


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

HEy Peter! 
Was machst du den noch auf? 
Hast wohl noch Urlaub? 
Schau blos das des midm Lago glabbd!! 
Sonsd gibds a boor auf di Baggn!! 

Ach ja: La Palma pfffffffft!!! 
Scheiß Wetter, Scheiß Bilder und Scheiß Fohrer!!   
Do is ja auf Rügn schöner!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein ich hab Dainese Protektorenhandschuhe. Size M. Passen genau. Ich hab aber verhältnismässig kleine Hände.
> Aber für was brauchst du Protektorenhandschuhe  Die sind doch zum biken.


Vielleichd nimmders zum Haus ausrahma??


----------



## macmount (3. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleichd nimmders zum Haus ausrahma??



na, die mid brodeggdorn brauchi um diä und den roland auf di baggn zä haua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleichd nimmders zum Haus ausrahma??



Vielleicht hot er Angsd das er sich weh dud. Voa lauda Haus ausrama müssn ja die Finga scho ganz wund sa.  
Do könnd er ja die Brodegdorn und sein Vollfeishelm a nu aufsetzn, den wenn er mid an Kadong on a Schlüsslsdelln z.B. an dea Drebbn, no kummd is a wenigsdens gschüdzd.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Dann kaaf der mal a Hosn diesd ausfüllst.


----------



## macmount (4. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht hot er Angsd das er sich weh dud. Voa lauda Haus ausrama müssn ja die Finga scho ganz wund sa.
> Do könnd er ja die Brodegdorn und sein Vollfeishelm a nu aufsetzn, den wenn er mid an Kadong on a Schlüsslsdelln z.B. an dea Drebbn, no kummd is a wenigsdens gschüdzd.



du droddl - kumm liebä vorbai zäm glawieär drong - beforsd dai übäflüssicha grofd mid fillosofische schbrüch väschwendesd


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2008)

@bernd
wann fohrn mer, samstag oder sonntag, sonntag soll laut wetter rtl und wetter com der bessere sein. roland ist es auch lieber am sonntag, er will morgen pausieren . also sag bescheid


----------



## ragazza (4. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> wann fohrn mer, samstag oder sonntag, sonntag soll laut wetter rtl und wetter com der bessere sein. roland ist es auch lieber am sonntag, er will morgen pausieren . also sag bescheid



Roland pausiert doch eh nie


----------



## macmount (4. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *!!! ACHTUNG!!!*
> 
> @all:Ich habe noch einen Gutschein von HIBIKE. Da bekomme ich 15 % auf alle Bekleidungsstücke (Hosen,Jacken,Trikots,T-Shirt Socken und Unterwäsche)!  Also wenn noch jemand Klamotten braucht und gegen einen guten Preis nichts einzuwenden hat könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen.
> Deadline ist der 11.04.2008
> Bernd



also, handschu schdeehn undä beklaidung  - wennsd wos beschdellsd donn dädi handschu miidbeschdelln und zwoä: Specialized Fortress DH-Handschuhe Gr. L, braun, Mod. 2008 mol sääng obs mid demm ling glabbd !


----------



## kubikjch (4. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also, handschu schdeehn undä beklaidung  - wennsd wos beschdellsd donn dädi handschu miidbeschdelln und zwoä: Specialized Fortress DH-Handschuhe Gr. L, braun, Mod. 2008 mol sääng obs mid demm ling glabbd !



Schöne Handschuhe


----------



## macmount (4. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schöne Handschuhe aber wieso für dich !!!!????



eds fang du ned aanu oo böschla - bis eds woäsd mä aichendlich immä sümbaadisch - ich könnd ja soong siihe boosd nr.4527


----------



## macmount (4. April 2008)

@jochn: aha des schlechte gwissn - obbä ich hobs scho miidgricht - des ändänn hod niggs gnudsd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (4. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> eds fang du ned aanu oo böschla - bis eds woäsd mä aichendlich immä sümbaadisch - ich könnd ja soong siihe boosd nr.4527



Des wor der Roland der Glotzer. Ich net.


----------



## macmount (4. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des wor der Roland der Glotzer. Ich net.



no wadd neär - dem wärri im draam ärschaina - und sai rood glaua - donn graindä di gans nochd


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2008)

werd morgen früh um 10.00uhr in rothenbühl starten, wenns ned pisst
da der bernd ned weiss , ob sei hobel scho wieder fertig ist, weiss ich ned ob er mitkommt, soll er halt mitn votec fohrn.
@ wolfi, fallst mitfährst, und es pisst bei uns in der früh, schick ich dir a sms so um 8.30uhr
@ roland , wirst eh dabei sein
Tour, fahrn mer wieder mal richt burggaillenreuth, a paar nette bergetappen


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des wor der Roland der Glotzer. Ich net.



Ich gib dir gleich an Glotzer, sauf ned soviel Rotwein dann host dich besser unter Kontrolle. 
p.s. und los dei scheiss Racherei endlich sa.


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich gib dir gleich an Glotzer, sauf ned soviel Rotwein dann host dich besser unter Kontrolle.
> p.s. und los dei scheiss Racherei endlich sa.



Du Glotzer


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Du Glotzer



Wat nea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich gib dir gleich an Glotzer, sauf ned soviel Rotwein dann host dich besser unter Kontrolle.
> p.s. und los dei scheiss Racherei endlich sa.





kubikjch schrieb:


> Du Glotzer





RolandMC schrieb:


> Wat nea



Zickenkrieg odder wos?


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zickenkrieg odder wos?



Hat jemand die "0" gwählt


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zickenkrieg odder wos?



Halt dich da raus. Agent doppel 00


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

nachdem ich heute den ganzen Tag versucht habe nicht zu fahren, bin ich mit dem Jochen eine Strassenrunde gefahren.  


Die Belohnung war Regen. Bei tröpfeln losgefahren bei Regen heimgekommen.
Aber nur 18,5 KM Schnitt 24.45 Km/h 
Ich lern`s einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2008)

du lernst des nemm 
 bist morgen dabei, schaut  wettermäsig ehr schlecht aus, wart mer halt mal ab, bis moin früh, dann schreib mer uns zam


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du lernst des nemm
> bist morgen dabei, schaut  wettermäsig ehr schlecht aus, wart mer halt mal ab, bis moin früh, dann schreib mer uns zam



iczh hob heud mei Friik midn Zoböschdla buzd. Ich hoff moing is alles droggn und es hod 20°


----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> iczh hob heud mei Friik midn Zoböschdla buzd. Ich hoff moing is alles droggn und es hod 20°


Butz lieber amol widder dei Beiser! Di hom ja middlerweile scho mehr Belooch wie dei Bremsn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute den ganzen Tag versucht habe nicht zu fahren, bin ich mit dem Jochen eine Strassenrunde gefahren.
> 
> 
> Die Belohnung war Regen. Bei tröpfeln losgefahren bei Regen heimgekommen.
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Butz lieber amol widder dei Beiser! Di hom ja middlerweile scho mehr Belooch wie dei Bremsn!!!



Glotzer und wie woas heud. Wo hosd etz an neua Vorbau nogmachd non Rod odda no deina ...... 
Genn die Kurfn bessa ?


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2008)

hab eben mal wegen gondelauffahrt malce- baldo geguckt, bin des letzten herbst gefahren, waren ca 1500hm und km ???, were ne alternaitive zur altissimo auffahrt, und hat die gleichen trails bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab eben mal wegen gondelauffahrt malce- baldo geguckt, bin des letzten herbst gefahren, waren ca 1500hm und km ???, were ne alternaitive zur altissimo auffahrt, und hat die gleichen trails bergab



Sind um die 5 KM und die Gondelfahrt dauert 10 min (zitter, schlotter)


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Sollten wir bergauf nicht möglichst viel *aus eigener Kraft auf dem Bike selbst fahren*, so a bissl mit als Vorbereitung für den AlpenX?   (ich gebs ja zu, ich hab bloß Angst vor der Gondelfahrt  )


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute den ganzen Tag versucht habe nicht zu fahren, bin ich mit dem Jochen eine Strassenrunde gefahren.
> 
> 
> Die Belohnung war Regen. Bei tröpfeln losgefahren bei Regen heimgekommen.
> ...



erst mich anrufen und dann drüber ärgern  

aber der schnitt könnt a nu a weng mehra gwen sei, weil der tacho ab mir das zählen angefangen hat und manchmal kommt er mit den Stops etwas durcheinander 
Auf alle Fälle wars recht schnell. Höchsttempo auf der Geraden waren 39 km/h


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> erst mich anrufen und dann drüber ärgern
> 
> aber der schnitt könnt a nu a weng mehra gwen sei, weil der tacho ab mir das zählen angefangen hat und manchmal kommt er mit den Stops etwas durcheinander
> Auf alle Fälle wars recht schnell. Höchsttempo auf der Geraden waren 39 km/h



Es kommt eben doch auf die Reifen an, diese Maxxis Maxlite 310 sind verdammt schnell. 
Ja ich werd langsam schneller.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sollten wir bergauf nicht möglichst viel *aus eigener Kraft auf dem Bike selbst fahren*, so a bissl mit als Vorbereitung für den AlpenX?   (ich gebs ja zu, ich hab bloß Angst vor der Gondelfahrt  )



die 1500hm , sind ned die gondel hm, sondern die wir machen müssen


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die 1500hm , sind ned die gondel hm, sondern die wir machen müssen



Mehr net??  AlpenX-Etappe "light"???


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mehr net??  AlpenX-Etappe "light"???



ihr hirschen wohnt ja in malc.


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Häää?? Nee tun mer net!! Auf der Seite: http://www.hotelcampagnola.com/defaulthc.htm  steht geschrieben "Riva del Garda"!?!? Oder hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Häää?? Nee tun mer net!! Auf der Seite: http://www.hotelcampagnola.com/defaulthc.htm  steht geschrieben "Riva del Garda"!?!? Oder hab ich was verpasst??



Ja, den Storno und die Umbuchung nach Malcesine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Ööööhm...hat jemand was davon geschrieben?? Ich glaub net oder?? Was kostn der Spaß dort?? Info bitte!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ööööhm...hat jemand was davon geschrieben?? Ich glaub net oder?? Was kostn der Spaß dort?? Info bitte!?!?!?!?!?



Servus Ihr Glotzer!

ich bekomme hier leider auch nichts mit. Kann auch sein, dass ich's überlesen hab. 

Ihr könnt von mir aus shutteln. Ich hab vor alles zu fahren - ich hab mehr Angst vor dem Einbruch auf dem AX als vor der Gondel... 
Höhenmeter lassen sich durch nichts anderes ersetzen als Höhenmeter   

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Ihr Glotzer!
> 
> ich bekomme hier leider auch nichts mit. Kann auch sein, dass ich's überlesen hab.
> 
> ...



Keine Frage ich werd auch alles fahren, ich hab zwar weniger Angst vor den AX Hm, sondern mehr von der Gondelfahrt.


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr hirschen wohnt ja in malc.



da du Schatzilein abgesagt hast und wir auch ein wenig an unsere Frauen denken.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2008)

bei uns pisst es momentan, und laut wetterbericht auch in raum pottenstein, werde NICHT fahren


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da du Schatzilein abgesagt hast und wir auch ein wenig an unsere Frauen denken.



abgasagt hab ich nochned, sondern nur noch ned zugesagt 
mit urlaub werd scho klappen, hoff ich, werd aber sicherlich ned in malc. wohnen, sonder n dann in arco oder nago, aber des hat ja nochweng zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei uns pisst es momentan, und laut wetterbericht auch in raum pottenstein, werde NICHT fahren



Ich wollt heut früh eigentlich auch zumindest ne Kondi-Runde drehen...nachm Aufstehen Blick aus dem Fenster: grau, leichter Regen - ok kein Problem da kann man fahren...jetzt nachm Frühstück schüttet es wie aus Eimern  also doch daheim bleiben


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2008)

Guten Morgen... das ist ja schon fast Schnee da draußen.
Ich werd jetzt a bisl Ergobike kurbeln. Is zwar doof muss aber sein.


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen... das ist ja schon fast Schnee da draußen.
> Ich werd jetzt a bisl Ergobike kurbeln. Is zwar doof muss aber sein.



Ich wollt grad schon im Frankenwald-Thread schreiben wie es oben bei euch ist...selbst hier bei uns hat das Zeug was von oben runterkommt eben mal eher nach Schnee als nach Regen ausgeschaut...


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

Hab vorhin rausgeschaut kein Regen dann den Herrn Kubik angerufen zum Strassen GA1. Jetzt pisst es aber gesagt ist gesagt, nur die Kleidung wird sich etwas ändern. 
mal sehen wieviel KM wir schaffen.


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> abgasagt hab ich nochned, sondern nur noch ned zugesagt
> mit urlaub werd scho klappen, hoff ich, werd aber sicherlich ned in malc. wohnen, sonder n dann in arco oder nago, aber des hat ja nochweng zeit



Ne Ne ich meinte nicht Tour sondern Zimmer. Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm so können wir Riva entkommen.  Bei dir ist es ja nicht so schlimm da die Martina sowiso den ganzen Tag beim Trupp mitfährt.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2008)

ist doch klaro 
was wollt der jetzt machen, wegen altissimo????????
startn in malc, mit gondel hoch zum baldo, dann kommt die zu fahrende strecke ca 1500 bzw 1600hm, und ankunft in navene , ist von malc ca 7km entfernt. oder start in torbole, rhoch zum altissimo ca 2050hm inkl. tragestreck und ankunf auch navene, dann habt ihr aber früh ne ca 20km anfahrt mitn rad nach torbole


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

Also wenns so weiter geht dann geh ich eh net mit, hör auf zu biken und verkauf die Bikes  war grad aufm Ergometer, ich hab zur Zeit des Gefühl dass meine Form immer schlechter wird statt besser


----------



## ragazza (6. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> erst mich anrufen und dann drüber ärgern
> 
> aber der schnitt könnt a nu a weng mehra gwen sei, weil der tacho ab mir das zählen angefangen hat und manchmal kommt er mit den Stops etwas durcheinander
> Auf alle Fälle wars recht schnell. Höchsttempo auf der Geraden waren 39 km/h



Hab mich gestern von Rennradkumpels überreden lassen,ne Runde zu drehen,die bereiten sich auf den Ötztalmarathon vor.120km,hm ?, 4 Stunden,letzte Stunde im Regen.Hab zweimal versucht auf Platz eins Führungsarbeit zu leisten,wurde aber jedesmal nach wenigen Minuten wieder nach hinten durchgereicht,weil ich das Tempo nicht halten konnte. .Die letzte Stunde hat mich irgendwer mit Blei ausgegossen,Gegenwind und Regen lassen dich nur noch von der warmen Dusche träumen,aber die Kondi wächst.


----------



## kubikjch (6. April 2008)

Der Roland und ich warn heut auf der Straße unterwegs.
Nachdem wir alle Wetterkapriolen durch haben(Regen, Hagel, Sonne) können wir uns jetzt zumindest den Sonntagsbraten ohne schlechtes Gewissen munden lassen.
Anbei die Auswertung für den Roland 
Rad  Focus  
Dauer  01:41:00 h  
Distanz  36.7  
km/h (Mittel)  21.80 km/h  
Höhenmeter  400  
Trainingsbereich  Grundlagenausdauer 1  
Stimmung  Gut  
Wetter  Regen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2008)

hab jetzt 2 Stunden Ergobike hinter mir... also ich kann mich momentan
nicht über die Form beschweren. Aber am Mittwoch weiss ich ob die 
gefühlte Form sich auch beim Leistungstest bemerkbar macht  

Es schneit übrigens immer noch.....brrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> hab jetzt 2 Stunden Ergobike hinter mir... also ich kann mich momentan
> nicht über die Form beschweren. Aber am Mittwoch weiss ich ob die
> gefühlte Form sich auch beim Leistungstest bemerkbar macht
> 
> Es schneit übrigens immer noch.....brrrr



hab doch irgendwo gelesen das du bei der Trans Alp mitmachst?
Da wirst du eh Trainingskilometer machen ohne Ende. 

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Der Roland und ich warn heut auf der Straße unterwegs.
> Nachdem wir alle Wetterkapriolen durch haben(Regen, Hagel, Sonne) können wir uns jetzt zumindest den Sonntagsbraten ohne schlechtes Gewissen munden lassen.
> Anbei die Auswertung für den Roland
> Rad  Focus
> ...



War ein schönes GA1 Training wie in alten Zeiten.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab doch irgendwo gelesen das du bei der Trans Alp mitmachst?



stimmt... wird langsam. Jetzt kommen ja die längeren Einheiten  
Ich will raus und draußen fahren verdammt ;-)


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

So hab heut nachmittag auch noch was für mei Kondition getan, und das bis auf 5-10 Tropfen bei Trockenheit, teilweise hat man sogar blauen Himmel gesehn und die Sonne hat gelacht  war in freier Natur wesentlich besser als aufm Ergo, ich glaub ich hock mich einfach nimmer auf des sch... Teil drauf  bei mir warens heut 66,3km in 2 Std. 36 Min., Höhenmeter: ca. 500 also net wirklich viel  wenn ich Bedenk dass mer aufm AX ähnliche Strecken mit drei- oder viermal so Höhenmetern fahren, und das noch dazu mit nem schwereren Bike (hatte heut das Hardtail) und für 7 oder 8 Tage dann wird mir Angst und Bang


----------



## Schoschi (6. April 2008)

Oh mann, red net so negativ, bin grad dabei mir einzureden dass das alles net so schwer wird, wir fahren da ja langsam. Komm auch grad vom ERgometer, so eine Foltermaschine, voll der Hass.
Wer geht jetzt eigentlich alles mit zum AlpenX, bin gar nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Wir sollten uns eigentlich alle mal langsam treffen und mal beraten. Fragt sich nur wo und wann. Evtl in ner Kneipe, brauchen halt Laptop und die Routensoftware. 
Wer hat denn nen Vorschlag? Mein Urlaub ist auch genehmigt..........

Grüße


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

Na des wärs ja wenn mer mit am 25er Schnitt über die Alpen heizen würden  und des mit 15kg-Bikes  

Ein Treffen wegen AlpenX hat der Roland auch schon angesprochen. Notebook kann ich mitbringen. Wo?? Kneipe?? Hey ich muss fei wieder heimfahren  Wann?? Is eigentlich der Markus momentan im Lande oder net?


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

aktuelle Teilnehmer:

Sven, Markus, Schorsch, Thomas, Bernd und ich. 6 Mann das gibt viele tolle Bilder wenn wir 7 Tage im Regen, Gewitter und Kälte über die Alpen schaukeln. 
Schlagt mal ein Datum vor wann und wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

Also ich bin bezüglich Termin relativ flexibel. Unter der Woche ab ca. 16.30, dann mach ich um 15 Uhr Feierabend. Würd der Peter als AlpenX-Erfahrener auch mit kommen um uns bei der Etappenwahl zu unterstützen??  Und was is wegen Markus, isser nu da oder außer Landes??


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also ich bin bezüglich Termin relativ flexibel. Unter der Woche ab ca. 16.30, dann mach ich um 15 Uhr Feierabend. Würd der Peter als AlpenX-Erfahrener auch mit kommen um uns bei der Etappenwahl zu unterstützen??  Und was is wegen Markus, isser nu da oder außer Landes??



ja den Peter brauchen wir als technischen Berater und als Scout.
Vielleicht wärs ja auch am Wochenende gut da haben alle Zeit und keinen Stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (6. April 2008)

Diese Woche muss ich bis abends arbeiten, also bis halb 9. Wie wärs denn mal mit Wochenende, Freitag oder Sonntags abend? Da könnt ichs immer einrichten denk ich mal. Allerdings nächstes Wochenende bin ich beim Skifahren. Wird vielleicht schwierig werden alle unter der Woche unter einen Hut zu bringen.....


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht wärs ja auch am Wochenende gut da haben alle Zeit und *keinen Stress*.



das halt ich für ein gerücht....   aber noch schlimmer als unter der Woche ists net, also von daher


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und was is wegen Markus, isser nu da oder außer Landes??



Ich bin nach wie vor weg. Aber wenn ich Glück habe und die Sch....-Kiste hier endlich läuft bin ich am kommenden Samstag wieder zurück. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

dann würd ich sagen so 22.-23.04 rum ?
Thomas du liest ja mit. Passt das ?


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

wobei dass dann aber kein Wochenende ist!?  22. April ist ein Dienstag...nur falls jemand den Kalender falsch gelesen hat


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wobei dass dann aber kein Wochenende ist!?  22. April ist ein Dienstag...nur falls jemand den Kalender falsch gelesen hat



Den Kalender hab ich schon richtig gelesen nur den falschen Monat.    Ja, Ja diese Montag Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Den Kalender hab ich schon richtig gelesen nur den falschen Monat.    Ja, Ja diese Montag Morgen.



Dacht ichs mir doch   der 22./23. März war ein Wochenende. Du meinst dann wohl eher 19./20. April oder?


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dacht ichs mir doch   der 22./23. März war ein Wochenende. Du meinst dann wohl eher 19./20. April oder?



Danke Sven  
Ja schreibt mal rein ob Ihr Zeit habt !


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

19. April geht von meiner Seite! Am 20. haben wir in der Familie zweimal Jubelkommunion da darf ich net


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Sven
> Ja schreibt mal rein ob Ihr Zeit habt !


Ist OK!


----------



## Thomas72 (7. April 2008)

Hallo Roland,

der stille Beobachter hat am 19.April auch Zeit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2008)

Jo sollte klappen......

@Roland: Hab deine eMail erst heut gelesen, schau kaum nach meinen lycosacount. Also lieber PN schicken. Werd gleich mal die Gabel holen und das gute alte GIant demnächst in ebay anbieten.........am besten wart ich noch weng bis die Bikeparks offen haben und die Saison so richtig begonnen hat dann ist vielleicht die Nachfrage höher.........


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

@schoschi: hast wohl Dein "alten" Downhiller immer noch?? also fürn Fuffi nehm ich na, so a Drittbike fürs richtig grobe wär scho was


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2008)




----------



## 0815p (7. April 2008)

@roland
werd morgen um 15.30 ne Trainingstur fohrn in der fränkischen, start rothenbühl-trainmeusel-neideck-druidenhain-golfplatzberg-burggaillenreuth- steiler Schotterberg-trainmeusel, normaler trail runter nach muggendorf- dann evt. zurück auf trail und Asphalt.wetter soll morgen passen 
wennst lust hast, geb bescheid


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo sollte klappen......
> 
> @Roland: Hab deine eMail erst heut gelesen, schau kaum nach meinen lycosacount. Also lieber PN schicken. Werd gleich mal die Gabel holen und das gute alte GIant demnächst in ebay anbieten.........am besten wart ich noch weng bis die Bikeparks offen haben und die Saison so richtig begonnen hat dann ist vielleicht die Nachfrage höher.........



Ich wollte dir eigentlich auch eine PN schicken bin aber wohl etwas zu hoch oder tief gerutscht und es war eine email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. April 2008)

@roland
ok


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @schoschi: hast wohl Dein "alten" Downhiller immer noch?? also fürn Fuffi nehm ich na, so a Drittbike fürs richtig grobe wär scho was



Jo hab ich noch, hab jetzt die großen Reifen drauf die aufm Ufo waren. Schaut jetzt voll fett aus. Also a Fuffi und a Bier..............
Im Gegensatz zu meim Ufo ists doch a bissl zu kurz, des Oberrohr halt, bin fast 1,90 und des Ding ist Größe M. Bin mal gespannt für wieviel dass es wechgeht.........aber ich wart noch weng

Moing wo des Wetter passen soll muss ich wieder arbeiten, so ein Shit.......


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo hab ich noch, hab jetzt die großen Reifen drauf die aufm Ufo waren. Schaut jetzt voll fett aus. Also a Fuffi und a Bier..............



is gebongt...da kriegst sogar an ganzn kastn bier mit dazu


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo hab ich noch, hab jetzt die großen Reifen drauf die aufm Ufo waren. Schaut jetzt voll fett aus. Also a Fuffi und a Bier..............
> Im Gegensatz zu meim Ufo ists doch a bissl zu kurz, des Oberrohr halt, bin fast 1,90 und des Ding ist Größe M. Bin mal gespannt für wieviel dass es wechgeht.........aber ich wart noch weng
> 
> Moing wo des Wetter passen soll muss ich wieder arbeiten, so ein Shit.......



Ich bied an 50ga an Kastn Bier und a Flaschn Schnaps.


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bied an 50ga an Kastn Bier und a Flaschn Schnaps.



Wer bietet mehr!?  
Ich biet an Fuffi, an Kastn Bier, a Flaschn Schnaps und ich schlepp aufm AX Dei Gepäck an halben Tag


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr!?
> Ich biet an Fuffi, an Kastn Bier, a Flaschn Schnaps und ich schlepp aufm AX Dei Gepäck an halben Tag



Wennst aufm kompletten AX mein Rucksack trägst kriegstes geschenkt.....


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

nee lass ma da zahl ich lieber noch a paar Euro drauf


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Sven
> Ja schreibt mal rein ob Ihr Zeit habt !



So Gott will bin ich auch anwesend.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr!?
> Ich biet an Fuffi, an Kastn Bier, a Flaschn Schnaps und ich schlepp aufm AX Dei Gepäck an halben Tag


Ich biete mich an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2008)

*ERINNERUNG:*
15% auf Bekleidung bei Hibike. Bis Freitag (11.04.) per PN an mich schicken!


----------



## macmount (7. April 2008)

@schoschi: hobi des richdich väschdandn, du schbendiersd dem deä dain daunhillä nimmd - an fuffi und a bieä


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich biete mich an!



ich denk amol du wärst die ärmste Prosti.... der Welt. A bissla an Gschmok ham die Leud ja scho.


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich biete mich an!





RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denk amol du wärst die ärmste Prosti.... der Welt. A bissla an Gschmok ham die Leud ja scho.



Hehe, auf die Steilvorlage musst ja wos kumma


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So Gott will bin ich auch anwesend.
> 
> Gute Nacht!



So Gott und die Lufthansa will.


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich biete mich an!



V E R K A U F T  an den Herrn in der schönen Hose.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @schoschi: hobi des richdich väschdandn, du schbendiersd dem deä dain daunhillä nimmd - an fuffi und a bieä



jaa, genauuuuu, des gute Radl , vielleicht bietet sich ja auch noch ne hübsche   Bikerin an..................oder der Bernd zieht sich ein Kleidchen an......


----------



## macmount (7. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jaa, genauuuuu, des gute Radl , vielleicht bietet sich ja auch noch ne hübsche   Bikerin an..................oder der Bernd zieht sich ein Kleidchen an......



ich hob ja scho immä gwissd däss irgend wos ned gands bassd - obbä däss ihä dswaa schwul said - ds ds ds


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Was ist den das blaue im Hintergrund? Kommt mir bekannt vor! 
Habe ich glaube ich schon mal gesehen!  Muss aber länger her sein!


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2008)

so , von der tour mitn roland zurück, sind knapp 1000hm und 33km gfohrn, auf meist matschwegen, mit schönen bergetappen 
lob an roland, gut durchgezogen


----------



## schu2000 (8. April 2008)

Meinereiner war auch fleißig, aber net nur aufm Bike  hab mich endlich mal hingesetzt und die Videos von Ostern am Lago zusammengeschnipselt...et voilà 






Roland und Peter, ihr kriegt das Video dann in besserer Auflösung und Qualität mit der CD die ich am 19. mitbringe, auf der dann auch die Bilder alle drauf sind


Sven


----------



## kubikjch (8. April 2008)

Da erkennt man den Profi in der Videobearbeitung. Toll gemacht Sven.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Meinereiner war auch fleißig, aber net nur aufm Bike  hab mich endlich mal hingesetzt und die Videos von Ostern am Lago zusammengeschnipselt...et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super gemacht Sven.  

sollte ich noch einmal heiraten machst du den Videofilm.  
(nicht meiner Frau verraten sonst bekomme ich eine auf die Mütze)


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2008)

Habe heute leider keinen Foto bei unserer Tour dabeigehabt. 
Peter hatte heute einen Zwischenfall mit einer Selbstmordhenne. Wir fuhren so schön auf der Strasse, da stand eine Henne. Anstatt von uns davon zulaufen lief sie dem Peter ins Vorderrad das die Federn flogen und wurde dann von seinem Hinterrad überrollt. Danach lief sie total verschreckt zu ihren Artgenossen. Jetzt weiss ich wo der Begriff du blöde Henne herkommt.  
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die noch weiterläuft aber die war zäh. Aber ich denke die wird vorerst kein Ei mehr legen. 
Kann man leider nicht so schön erzählen wie das ausgesehen hat.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2008)

ERSTE SAHNE SVEN


----------



## shift (8. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe heute leider keinen Foto bei unserer Tour dabeigehabt.
> Peter hatte heute einen Zwischenfall mit einer Selbstmordhenne. Wir fuhren so schön auf der Strasse, da stand eine Henne. Anstatt von uns davon zulaufen lief sie dem Peter ins Vorderrad das die Federn flogen und wurde dann von seinem Hinterrad überrollt. Danach lief sie total verschreckt zu ihren Artgenossen. Jetzt weiss ich wo der Begriff du blöde Henne herkommt.
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die noch weiterläuft aber die war zäh. Aber ich denke die wird vorerst kein Ei mehr legen.
> Kann man leider nicht so schön erzählen wie das ausgesehen hat.



Wart ihr wieder mal in guter alter "From Dask till Dawn" manier unterwegs und habt eine Spur der Verwüstung und gemetzel hinterlassen  

@sven: echt klasse gemachtes vid! 

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. April 2008)

Ja Danke Danke Danke, jetzt reichts mal wieder mit dem Lob net dass ich noch abheb   so ein Hexenwerk is das ja auch net, geht mit dem Windows Movie Maker ganz Klasse und der kostet net mal was!! Hat aber viel Spaß gemacht das ganze zu erstellen, wenn ihr mich wieder lasst dann werd ich sicher von den nächsten Gardasee- und sonstwas-Aufenthalten und vom AlpenX auch wieder Videos machen!!

@Roland: ist eigentlich die neue Unterkunft jetzt gebucht? Weißt Du jetzt auch nen definitiven Preis?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe heute leider keinen Foto bei unserer Tour dabeigehabt.
> Peter hatte heute einen Zwischenfall mit einer Selbstmordhenne. Wir fuhren so schön auf der Strasse, da stand eine Henne. Anstatt von uns davon zulaufen lief sie dem Peter ins Vorderrad das die Federn flogen und wurde dann von seinem Hinterrad überrollt. Danach lief sie total verschreckt zu ihren Artgenossen. Jetzt weiss ich wo der Begriff du blöde Henne herkommt.
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die noch weiterläuft aber die war zäh. Aber ich denke die wird vorerst kein Ei mehr legen.
> Kann man leider nicht so schön erzählen wie das ausgesehen hat.


Da kann man ja nur sagen: Glück im Unglück 
Stell dir mal vor du wärst über das Federvieh gerollt! :kotz:  
Wiederliche Vorstellung oder?


----------



## ragazza (8. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe heute leider keinen Foto bei unserer Tour dabeigehabt.
> Peter hatte heute einen Zwischenfall mit einer Selbstmordhenne. Wir fuhren so schön auf der Strasse, da stand eine Henne. Anstatt von uns davon zulaufen lief sie dem Peter ins Vorderrad das die Federn flogen und wurde dann von seinem Hinterrad überrollt. Danach lief sie total verschreckt zu ihren Artgenossen. Jetzt weiss ich wo der Begriff du blöde Henne herkommt.
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die noch weiterläuft aber die war zäh. Aber ich denke die wird vorerst kein Ei mehr legen.
> Kann man leider nicht so schön erzählen wie das ausgesehen hat.



Heh Igor,warum quälst du den Hund so?
Weil ich es so gut kann,Meister

Ihr bösen Buben

@Sven:Toller Film,da wird mir ja gleich Angst und Bange,glaub ich bleib unten in den Bars sitzen.Werd mir wohl auf jeden Fall ein hohes Rad ausleihen müssen.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Meinereiner war auch fleißig, aber net nur aufm Bike  hab mich endlich mal hingesetzt und die Videos von Ostern am Lago zusammengeschnipselt...et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video hui!  ISDN-Leitung Pfui! 
Macht ohne DSL nicht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## schu2000 (8. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Video hui!  ISDN-Leitung Pfui!
> Macht ohne DSL nicht wirklich Spaß!



Wie jetzt, ISDN, im Ernst??? 
Ich bring Dir auch ne CD mitm Film mit in Originalqualität


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ISDN, im Ernst???
> Ich bring Dir auch ne CD mitm Film mit in Originalqualität


----------



## Axalp (9. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Meinereiner war auch fleißig, aber net nur aufm Bike  hab mich endlich mal hingesetzt und die Videos von Ostern am Lago zusammengeschnipselt...et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Sehr schönes Video. Und ich hock hier fest und kann nicht biken...


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nur sagen: Glück im Unglück
> Stell dir mal vor du wärst über das Federvieh gerollt! :kotz:
> Wiederliche Vorstellung oder?



Das können wir mal ausprobieren wenn ich über dich und dein Rocky Dick rolle.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> und kann nicht biken...



Aber das weiß doch eh jeder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (9. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aber das weiß doch eh jeder!!



China vs Thailand, Runde 2


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Heh Igor,warum quälst du den Hund so?
> Weil ich es so gut kann,Meister
> 
> Ihr bösen Buben
> ...



Brauchst ka muffe haben, im mai, gehts mehr um bergauf fahren  , will doch sehen wie fit die alpen x ler  scho senn und wenn mer dann oben sind , dann gehts erst richtig los , zwar ned so schlimm wie aufm video, aber mit einfach ins tal rollen is ned drinn


----------



## schu2000 (9. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Brauchst ka muffe haben, im mai, gehts mehr um bergauf fahren  , will doch sehen wie fit die alpen x ler  scho senn und wenn mer dann oben sind , dann gehts erst richtig los , zwar ned so schlimm wie aufm video, aber mit einfach ins tal rollen is ned drinn



Wie, heißt das ich muss den Hilfsmotor zum entspannten Bergaufrollen daheim lassen??    

Aber a weng bergab krachen lass mers schon oder?? Nochmal den 601 oder so


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie, heißt das ich muss den Hilfsmotor zum entspannten Bergaufrollen daheim lassen??
> 
> Aber a weng bergab krachen lass mers schon oder?? Nochmal den 601 oder so



klaro sven , lass mers bergab krachen, manst wohl ich rasier mer mei haxn zum berauf rasen  ich versuch amol a paar bergab fotos rei zu stelln, von den geplanten touren, du weisst doch das ich ohne bergabbelohnung keinen bergauf trete


----------



## schu2000 (9. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> klaro sven , lass mers bergab krachen, manst wohl ich rasier mer mei haxn zum berauf rasen  ich versuch amol a paar bergab fotos rei zu stelln, von den geplanten touren, du weisst doch das ich ohne bergabbelohnung keinen bergauf trete



Das nenn ich doch ne gute Einstellung, da schließ ich mich an  
Jedem anstrengenden Aufstieg sollte eine ähnlich anstrengende oder sonstwie belohnende Abfahrt folgen


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2008)

damit ihr euch ein bild machen könnt, was euch am lago so erwartet
nach ca 1600hm Asphalt aufahrt und ca 100hm schotter, kommt man zum wiesengelände
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]

danach kommen ca 350hm tragen auf übler geröll piste





[/URL][/IMG]

dann kommt  der altissimo, danach a kurzes stück schotter runter bis der trail über ein wiesengelände geht, mit schönen spitzkehren und sonstigen sachen, unten an der strasse angekommen, fährt mann auf asphalt bis zum abzweig nach navene (ist aufm bild in der senke wo es rechts weiter ab geht)





[/URL][/IMG]

aber bis zu diesen abzweig, haben wir solchen singeltrail





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
 der navene trail hat dann noch viele Hm bergab, mit einigen anliegern und teils geröllfeldern, weider unten biegen wir auf den roverie trail ab , bis wir an der seestrasse rauskommen, dann noch 13km auf strasse zurück

 für die andere tour, die über den 422er abgeht, hab ich ned viel fotos,( muss erst suchen), nur von a paar ganz besonderen stellen





[/URL][/IMG]


des letzte foto is ne option, kann mann noch mitnehmen, oder mann fährt komplett die alte ponale runter nach riva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (9. April 2008)

@peter: Du bist zwar bestimmt noch net fertig mit den Bildern aber das reicht schon um zu folgender Gewissheit zu gelangen: ICH WILL SOFORT DORT HIN!!!!!!   I love it 
Naja sind ja "nur noch" 22 Tage


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @peter: Du bist zwar bestimmt noch net fertig mit den Bildern aber das reicht schon um zu folgender Gewissheit zu gelangen: ICH WILL SOFORT DORT HIN!!!!!!   I love it
> Naja sind ja "nur noch" 22 Tage



Ja , fotos hab ich genug, aber ich hab jetzt kann bock mehr, bei meinen tollen computerkünste , dauert des alles zu lang, aber ihr werds ja bald selbst erleben , muss auch dringend wieder in die sonne, drecks wetter bei uns


----------



## ragazza (9. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja , fotos hab ich genug, aber ich hab jetzt kann bock mehr, bei meinen tollen computerkünste , dauert des alles zu lang, aber ihr werds ja bald selbst erleben , muss auch dringend wieder in die sonne, drecks wetter bei uns



Das heißt Du bist dabei  ? Dann sind wir also doch in der Anfangsformation mit Supergide ( ein Volk braucht einen Führer).Hab schon befürchtet,der Roland würde die Streckenführung übernehmen.Könnt ich mir so richtig vorstellen:wir stehen am Rand des Rhonegletschers,Roland hat Karte und GPS in der Hand und meint"hea Jungs,ich glaub wir haben uns verfahren".


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2008)

saucoole Bilder ich hoffe wir haben mit dem Wetter so viel Glück wie Ihr damals.
Also des Pic is a heiss !
Wie lang (Zeit) ist die Abfahrt von ganz oben ?


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Das heißt Du bist dabei  ? Dann sind wir also doch in der Anfangsformation mit Supergide ( ein Volk braucht einen Führer).Hab schon befürchtet,der Roland würde die Streckenführung übernehmen.Könnt ich mir so richtig vorstellen:wir stehen am Rand des Rhonegletschers,Roland hat Karte und GPS in der Hand und meint"hea Jungs,ich glaub wir haben uns verfahren".



Hey.  
Ich bin heut26 KM und 600Hm ganz alla gfoan und bin drotzdem widda ham kumma. Obohl ich im Wold woa.


----------



## ragazza (9. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich bin heut26 KM und 600Hm ganz alla gfoan und bin drotzdem widda ham kumma. Obohl ich im Wold woa.



Hast du es vorher aufmalen lassen ?


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hast du es vorher aufmalen lassen ?



Na ich hob a Tschi Bi Äs


----------



## Saddamchen (9. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich bin heut26 KM und 600Hm ganz alla gfoan und bin drotzdem widda ham kumma. Obohl ich im Wold woa.


HAbe die volle Erkältung!  Im Augenblick brauche ich überhaupt nicht an Biken denken!  Wenn das nicht bald besser wird und ich noch ein paar KM runterreissen kann wirds lustig am Gardasee!!


----------



## Ben1000 (9. April 2008)

Hallo in die fränkische. Wir haben uns am We in Oberailsfeld eingenistet, sozusagen als Trainingslager  . Jetzt wollte ich euch, als Locals, mal fragen, ob die Trails bei euch auch so wahnsinnig vermatscht sind wie hier in Bamberg? Insbesondere der Uhlweg. Sind die fahrbar oder versinkt man im Matsch?

Achso, wann fahrt ihr denn an den Gardasee? Wir sind über Pfingsten auch da...


----------



## Axalp (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> HAbe die volle Erkältung!  Im Augenblick brauche ich überhaupt nicht an Biken denken!  Wenn das nicht bald besser wird und ich noch ein paar KM runterreissen kann wirds lustig am Gardasee!!



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hallo in die fränkische. Wir haben uns am We in Oberailsfeld eingenistet, sozusagen als Trainingslager  . Jetzt wollte ich euch, als Locals, mal fragen, ob die Trails bei euch auch so wahnsinnig vermatscht sind wie hier in Bamberg? Insbesondere der Uhlweg. Sind die fahrbar oder versinkt man im Matsch?
> 
> Achso, wann fahrt ihr denn an den Gardasee? Wir sind über Pfingsten auch da...



Gardasee 01.05-05.05.2008 
Solange keine Sonne oder Wind an den Wegen war auch total vermatscht. Und die Waldbauern tun Ihr übriges dazu. Über den Uhlweg habe ich im Moment keine Info wird aber auch nicht besser sein.


----------



## Schoschi (10. April 2008)

Moin Moin,

komm grad vom Heimtrainer, das ist der Hass, wenns net bald nauswärts geht  dreh ich noch durch. 
Wo wollma jetzt eigentlich die AX Besprechung machen? Am besten vielleicht irgendwo in Forchheim. Beim Roland im Keller ist vielleicht net so gut, der hat so ne steile Treppe, da kommt unten nicht alles so an wie es soll, nicht dass wir dann ne Pizza mit "Bodenbelag" essen müssen.......
Hab ne Arzhelferin an der Hand, aber die wollt mir einfach kein Training aus der Ampulle beschaffen, hat mir dafür was pflanzliches aufgeschrieben. Kann aber nix taugen wenn mans legal in der Apotheke kriegt..... 
Da bleibt wirklich nur trainieren.........
Nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, hoffentlich geht da nachmittags was. Auch wenns pisst. Vielleicht ist so ne Regenetappe gar nicht mal schlecht als Vorbereitung..........  aber Spaß wirds wohl nicht machen......

Grüße


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wo wollma jetzt eigentlich die AX Besprechung machen? Am besten vielleicht irgendwo in Forchheim. Beim Roland im Keller ist vielleicht net so gut, der hat so ne steile Treppe, da kommt unten nicht alles so an wie es soll, nicht dass wir dann ne Pizza mit "Bodenbelag" essen müssen.......



Also ich hab mir gedacht entweder bei irgendjemand daheim, idealerweise mit gescheiter Internetanbindung + Funknetzwerk, oder wenn net dann irgendwo wo mer möglichst UMTS-Netz haben, hab im Notebook ne GPRS-/UMTS-Karte dann könnt mer so online gehen falls wir noch was nachschauen/suchen wollen



> Hab ne Arzhelferin an der Hand, aber die wollt mir einfach kein Training aus der Ampulle beschaffen, hat mir dafür was pflanzliches aufgeschrieben. Kann aber nix taugen wenn mans legal in der Apotheke kriegt.....


Also was anderes als was pflanzliches kommt mir eh net in die Tüte    



> Da bleibt wirklich nur trainieren.........
> Nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht, hoffentlich geht da nachmittags was. Auch wenns pisst. Vielleicht ist so ne Regenetappe gar nicht mal schlecht als Vorbereitung..........  aber Spaß wirds wohl nicht machen......


Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, mal mit voller Absicht ein paar Stunden im Regen rumzufahren, beim AlpenX können wir uns des ja auch net raussuchen...aber ich kann mich bei Regen immer net wirklich aufraffen zu fahren


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

@all: Habe leider erfahren, das mein 15% Gutschein bei Hibike *nicht* für Handschuhe gilt. Soll ich die Teile dann trotzdem mit bestellen?


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Hab ne Arzhelferin an der Hand, ......
> ...



Ja ja! An der Hand! Und wo sonst noch?


----------



## Schoschi (10. April 2008)

Von mir aus könn mas auch bei mir in Hagenbach/Pretzfeld machen. Ich hab in mei Wohnzimmer scho 15 Mann neigebracht. Mei Computer geht auch wieder einigermaßen gescheit. Funknetzwerk hab ich auch, muss man nur aktivieren irgendwie. Sollte aber kein Problem sein denk ich mal. Ich hab auch noch a kleins Fässla da........!!!
Bierbankgarnitur hab ich auch noch da, die passt ins Wohnzimmer. Dann könn ma Pizza bestellen oder was beim Chinesen.......fressen, saufen, langsam laufen.........


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Habe leider erfahren, das mein 15% Gutschein bei Hibike *nicht* für Handschuhe gilt. Soll ich die Teile dann trotzdem mit bestellen?



Gut zu wissen! Aber evtl. würd ich doch ein paar mitbestellen, hab jetzt schon das zweite Paar 661 Comp, die sind zwar an sich ok, aber die Verarbeitung ist zum :kotz: die ersten wurden getauscht nachdem sich nach vier- oder fünfmal fahren der Klettverschluss abgelöst hat und eine Naht aufgegangen war, bei den neuen ist der linke Klettverschluss auch schon wieder fast ab  kann mir jemand ein paar empfehlen?
Oh da seh ich grad heut is ja schon Donnerstag, bis morgen muss die Bestellung raus oder Bernd? Beeilung angesagt!!


----------



## Ben1000 (10. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gardasee 01.05-05.05.2008
> Solange keine Sonne oder Wind an den Wegen war auch total vermatscht. Und die Waldbauern tun Ihr übriges dazu. Über den Uhlweg habe ich im Moment keine Info wird aber auch nicht besser sein.



Danke sehr. Sind dann kurz nach euch da. Leider keine Überraschung, was die Wege angeht. Grüsse an Peter, vielleicht fahr ma mal wieder ne Runde...


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hallo in die fränkische. Wir haben uns am We in Oberailsfeld eingenistet, sozusagen als Trainingslager  . Jetzt wollte ich euch, als Locals, mal fragen, ob die Trails bei euch auch so wahnsinnig vermatscht sind wie hier in Bamberg? Insbesondere der Uhlweg. Sind die fahrbar oder versinkt man im Matsch?
> 
> Achso, wann fahrt ihr denn an den Gardasee? Wir sind über Pfingsten auch da...


Trainingslager in der fränkischen!  Hört sich für mich verdächtig nach Lebertraining an! 

Zu den Wegen: Es pisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Von mir aus könn mas auch bei mir in Hagenbach/Pretzfeld machen. Ich hab in mei Wohnzimmer scho 15 Mann neigebracht. Mei Computer geht auch wieder einigermaßen gescheit. Funknetzwerk hab ich auch, muss man nur aktivieren irgendwie. Sollte aber kein Problem sein denk ich mal. Ich hab auch noch a kleins Fässla da........!!!
> Bierbankgarnitur hab ich auch noch da, die passt ins Wohnzimmer. Dann könn ma Pizza bestellen oder was beim Chinesen.......fressen, saufen, langsam laufen.........


Könnte nen Beamer mitbringen!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Aber evtl. würd ich doch ein paar mitbestellen, hab jetzt schon das zweite Paar 661 Comp, die sind zwar an sich ok, aber die Verarbeitung ist zum :kotz: die ersten wurden getauscht nachdem sich nach vier- oder fünfmal fahren der Klettverschluss abgelöst hat und eine Naht aufgegangen war, bei den neuen ist der linke Klettverschluss auch schon wieder fast ab  kann mir jemand ein paar empfehlen?
> Oh da seh ich grad heut is ja schon Donnerstag, bis morgen muss die Bestellung raus oder Bernd? Beeilung angesagt!!


Rischdisch!!  Morschen is Annahmeschluß


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Könnte nen Beamer mitbringen!



Und ich ne passende Leinwand dazu


----------



## Ben1000 (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Trainingslager in der fränkischen!  Hört sich für mich verdächtig nach Lebertraining an!
> 
> Zu den Wegen: Es pisst!



Da hast du wohl recht. Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass die Leber sowieso eines der wichtigsten Organe beim Radln ist. Darum wird bei uns auf deren Training auch besonderen Wert gelegt  .


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass die Leber sowieso eines der wichtigsten Organe beim Radln ist. Darum wird bei uns auf deren Training auch besonderen Wert gelegt  .



Habe mir zu diesem Zweck einen Custom Made Erdinger Trinkrucksack mit Gaspatrone und Zapfhahn anfertigen lassen!!   Denn nur durch gutes Equipment wird das Training effektiver!!


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2008)

@bernd
meine beiden sachen bitte bestellen, wenn sie vorm lago noch eintreffen, wenn ned dann nicht bestellen 

@Ben
 Trails gehen einigermaßen, solang ka pferdestrass ist, ber waldaotobahn und schotter , wo traktoren usw ihr unwesen treiben, da isses zum kotzen, werd moin fahren, sag dir dann Bescheid über wegverhältnisse

@ roland
 Morgen wenns ned pisst um 13.45 rothenbühl. 
ausdauer training morgen, also ess davor was gscheids 
rotenbühl-neideck- muggendorf(normaler trail)-engelhardberg-moritz auf trail-altersheimtrail-weiss marter-schotterberg rauf nach engelh.berg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg hoch- auf dir noch unbekanten weg richt muggendorf runter- auf taril zur matterhornwand- rauf zur muschelq.-pavillion- auto.(wenns pissen anfängt wegänderung)


@robert
bei mit isses nochned sicher das ich mitfohr(lago), von mir und martina aus schon) von chefe aus   werds erst 1-2 woch davor wissen.

@bernd nochmal

gute besserung, wirds wohl nichts mit wochenend training , oder.
 wenns am lago noch ned fit bist, mach ich dir an vorschlag.
wenn mir altissimo machen 2100hm an stück, werd ich die martina früh  ein stück den berg hoch shutteln ( ca 700hm), du kannst sie ja dann begleiten, fallst du zu schwelk für die ganze trecke bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (10. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag dir dann Bescheid über wegverhältnisse



Das wäre super. Evt. könnten wir uns ja am Sonntag irgendwo treffen. Seid ihr da unterwegs?


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Habe leider erfahren, das mein 15% Gutschein bei Hibike *nicht* für Handschuhe gilt. Soll ich die Teile dann trotzdem mit bestellen?



Und wie schauts mit Schuhen aus, solche für die Füße??  weißt Du ob Dein Gutschein dafür gilt?


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2008)

Bin gerade vom Händler meiner Wahl (Zweiradbunker) informiert worden.
Hat für kurze Zeit hochwertig aúsgestattete Fusions da.
Freak Team (hol ich mir morgen) Retro, Raid, Floyd SL, Whiplash Ex, Strangler.
Wenn einer schon immer mal eins probieren wollte jetzt ist Zeit.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Händler meiner Wahl (Zweiradbunker) informiert worden.
> Hat für kurze Zeit hochwertig aúsgestattete Fusions da.
> Freak Team (hol ich mir morgen) Retro, Raid, Floyd SL, Whiplash Ex, Strangler.
> Wenn einer schon immer mal eins probieren wollte jetzt ist Zeit.


Hä??? "Hol ich mir morgen" Schbinnsd etz odder wos?
ICh hoff doch blos ausleiha odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd nochmal
> 
> gute besserung, wirds wohl nichts mit wochenend training , oder.
> wenns am lago noch ned fit bist, mach ich dir an vorschlag.
> wenn mir altissimo machen 2100hm an stück, werd ich die martina früh  ein stück den berg hoch shutteln ( ca 700hm), du kannst sie ja dann begleiten, fallst du zu schwelk für die ganze trecke bist



Danke mein Hase!  Hat sich ja schon letzten Samstag angedeutet, das da was kommt. 
Habe mir auch schon einen Plan B zurechtgelegt. Würde dann mit der Gondel auf den Monte Baldo rauschen und von dort auf den Altissimo rüber. Sind dann doch  ein paar hm weniger. Na ja ein bischen Zeit habe ich ja noch. Wenn ich am Wochenende vielleicht wieder kann könnte ich ja noch einiges machen bis zum 01.05. Gottseidank ist scheiß Wetter sonst würde ich voll durchdrehen!
Das Shuttle Angebot wäre natürlich auch ne Option!


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hä??? "Hol ich mir morgen" Schbinnsd etz odder wos?
> ICh hoff doch blos ausleiha odder?



Freili blos desdn.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Danke mein Hase!  Hat sich ja schon letzten Samstag angedeutet, das da was kommt.
> Habe mir auch schon einen Plan B zurechtgelegt. Würde dann mit der Gondel auf den Monte Baldo rauschen und von dort auf den Altissimo rüber. Sind dann doch  ein paar hm weniger. Na ja ein bischen Zeit habe ich ja noch. Wenn ich am Wochenende vielleicht wieder kann könnte ich ja noch einiges machen bis zum 01.05. Gottseidank ist scheiß Wetter sonst würde ich voll durchdrehen!
> Das Shuttle Angebot wäre natürlich auch ne Option!



mitn shutteln, würd freillich gehn, müsst die martina ned allein rauf latschen, und des mitn baldo, were auch zu überlegen, wennst allein den weg findest zum altissimo


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2008)

@peter wenn es morgen ned regnet sollten wir bergauf aber Schotter und Teer fahren denn da wird eine ganz schöne Sche... im Wald sein.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @peter wenn es morgen ned regnet sollten wir bergauf aber Schotter und Teer fahren denn da wird eine ganz schöne Sche... im Wald sein.



ja logisch, wenns pisst ruf ich dich um ca 12.45uhr an, denn dann fahr ich ned


----------



## shift (10. April 2008)

Hey @all,
Schei.... das es so pisst was? Da sag ich mal lieber nicht wie das Wetter bei uns ist  .

Da ja bei euch auch die meisten Maxxis Fahrer sind, mal als Tipp: den Swampthing verwenden. Fahre den jetzt schon den ganzen Winter-Grip pur! Rollt zwar zugegeben aufm dem Asphalt etwas schlecht, aber wozu gibts Rennräder 

so happy trails,

bye stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und wie schauts mit Schuhen aus, solche für die Füße??  weißt Du ob Dein Gutschein dafür gilt?


Ein klares nein! Gilt nur für Klamotten!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wennst allein den weg findest zum altissimo


Ich nix heise Roland!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2008)

Oh mann, am Sonntag solls ja super werden vom Wetter her. Ich geh dieses WE nochmal SKifahren mit der ARbeit. hab eigentlich gar ka lust, naja, wir werden schon unseren Spaß haben. Am liebsten würd ich ja das bike mitnehmen.......bin ja noch nicht so nen richtigen Berg hochgefahren. Sollt ich  vielleicht mal Testen. Kenn meine aktuelle Form gar nicht.......
Also hauts euch nei.........

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, am Sonntag solls ja super werden vom Wetter her. Ich geh dieses WE nochmal SKifahren mit der ARbeit. hab eigentlich gar ka lust, naja, wir werden schon unseren Spaß haben. Am liebsten würd ich ja das bike mitnehmen.......bin ja noch nicht so nen richtigen Berg hochgefahren. Sollt ich  vielleicht mal Testen. Kenn meine aktuelle Form gar nicht.......
> Also hauts euch nei.........
> 
> Grüße



Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## macmount (11. April 2008)

@bernd: hi bebbärl - du hosd be enn - dswäggs beschdellung


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2008)

Heute mal ne schöne Trainingsrunde mit dem Peter gefahren.
3 Std 52 min reine Fahrzeit
42KM
1250 Ciclo HM das sind in Sigma gerechnet min 1400. 
größte Steigung 25%:kotz: 
größtes Gefälle 41% 
Ich bin im ersten Gang gefahren und der Peter immer im 10  
Die Waldautobahnen total verschlammt. Schei. Traktoren.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2008)

Ich lass zur Zeit Waldwege oder ähnlich größtenteils aus, hab keinen Bock nachm Biken immer erst noch ne halbe Stunde das Bike zu putzen :kotz: und so frisst mein Hardtail Kilometer für Kilometer  ich glaub ich fahr mitm Cannondale den AlpenX, das geht vorwärts wie Sau...ich muss mal wieder a gscheite Runde mitm Opium drehen sonst drift ich noch Richtung CC ab


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich nix heise Roland!!


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2008)

@ben 
wege sind der absolute müll, viel matsch, wie roland schon sagt, die wald bauern, machen alles kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (11. April 2008)

Freitagabendbeschäftigung: 3500 siffige km haben an der billigen LX-Nabe grobe Spuren hinterlassen.Die Dichtungstechnik bei LX ist nicht grad das Gelbe.Aber nach viel Putzen und Polieren läuft die Nabe wieder so wie am ersten Tag:schwer,rauh,hakend.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Freitagabendbeschäftigung: 3500 siffige km haben an der billigen LX-Nabe grobe Spuren hinterlassen.Die Dichtungstechnik bei LX ist nicht grad das Gelbe.Aber nach viel Putzen und Polieren läuft die Nabe wieder so wie am ersten Tag:schwer,rauh,hakend.



Mensch Ragazza!   Geh halt auf Klo und kack nicht in die Nabe wenn du Durchfall hast! Ist ja widerlich!!:kotz:


----------



## ragazza (12. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Ragazza!   Geh halt auf Klo und kack nicht in die Nabe wenn du Durchfall hast! Ist ja widerlich!!:kotz:



ja mei,wenns druckt....


----------



## Axalp (12. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Waldautobahnen total verschlammt. Schei. Traktoren.
> 
> Bis Sonntag



Ich würd mich lieber am Sonntag einsauen, als hier noch rumzuhängen. Flug ist auf Montag verschoben, d.h. wieder ein Trainingswochenende weniger    

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass morgen. Man sieht sich vielleicht nächste Woche auf dem Kanal. Da werde ich jeden Tag sein (müssen ).

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2008)

@markus 
Armer sack, hab gehofft dast du moin dabei bist

@rest 
morgen um 10.00 uhr kläranlage pottenstein, mach klumpentalt tour, mit an neua bergauf (Kreutzberg pottenstein) , da der roland  momentan gut im training ist, muss ich des ausnützen 
@wolfi
bist dabei???


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2008)

@roland
moin alles klaro, bamberger markus ist auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (12. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> . Man sieht sich vielleicht nächste Woche auf dem Kanal. Da werde ich jeden Tag sein (müssen ).
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Servus Markus, ich schätz aufn Kanal werst net lang sei


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd mich lieber am Sonntag einsauen, als hier noch rumzuhängen. Flug ist auf Montag verschoben, d.h. wieder ein Trainingswochenende weniger
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass morgen. Man sieht sich vielleicht nächste Woche auf dem Kanal. Da werde ich jeden Tag sein (müssen ).
> 
> ...



Ja Ja! Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2008)

Bin wieder fit!  Nur die Stimme ist noch nicht zurück! 
Werde aber morgen lieber etwas lockerer starten. Habe sogar mit dem Wolf ein Treffen um 10:00 ausgemacht! D.h. ich werde morgen früh *alleine*  auf die KAnzel fahren . Wünsche euch was.

Sollte ich wieder Erwarten in Begleitung sein werde ich den Deemax-Felgen etwas Beschäftigung verschaffen!! 

Salve


----------



## macmount (12. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin wieder fit!  Nur die Stimme ist noch nicht zurück!
> Werde aber morgen lieber etwas lockerer starten. Habe sogar mit dem Wolf ein Treffen um 10:00 ausgemacht! D.h. ich werde morgen früh *alleine*  auf die KAnzel fahren . Wünsche euch was.
> 
> Sollte ich wieder Erwarten in Begleitung sein werde ich den Deemax-Felgen etwas Beschäftigung verschaffen!!
> ...



schau neä du dässd fidd bisd, aldä ongeebä - und schau bloos däsd kummsd, sunsd glabbärds  
bis morng süüsä


----------



## macmount (12. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass morgen. Man sieht sich vielleicht nächste Woche auf dem Kanal. Da werde ich jeden Tag sein (müssen ).
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



maggsd a schiffsraise - vo dailand haam


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin wieder fit!  Nur die Stimme ist noch nicht zurück!
> Werde aber morgen lieber etwas lockerer starten. Habe sogar mit dem Wolf ein Treffen um 10:00 ausgemacht! D.h. ich werde morgen früh *alleine*  auf die KAnzel fahren . Wünsche euch was.
> 
> Sollte ich wieder Erwarten in Begleitung sein werde ich den Deemax-Felgen etwas Beschäftigung verschaffen!!
> ...



Vergiss deinen Foto nicht. Ich hab die DeeMax nocht nicht in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## macmount (13. April 2008)

sowos - kaans do hoid - bin a widdä doo - öschd a weng dschoggn - donn a weng midm braiärsdsibfl undäweegs - und donn nu dswandsich kanoolkilomeedä mid di monsdä und mainä fraa - eds binni müüd und hob an hungä - bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> mid di monsdä und mainä fraa


IS des ned des gleiche???


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2008)

So etz hodd des heud dadsächlich glabbd mid dem Wolfsmenschen! 
Sin logger auf die Kanzl und dann gleich zum Breyer-Eck.
Do hom dann die gälbn Kinesnfelgen vom Wolf kombledd verweigerd! 
Dann semmer den Schlangendrail nunder, wo si die Deemäxla offensichlich wohler gfühld hom. 
Anschließend simmer nu zum Hangabrudsch wo die gelben Dinger fei a beim erschdn mol nunderbredschd sin!! 
Onschließend gemüdlich am Kanol zurügg.

BEi mir is überraschend gut ganga. Wenn ichs die nächsdn Dooch ned überdreib konni mani Kondimäßig nu ganz schö wos machn!! 
Salve

PS: Hibike is gesdern naus!


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2008)

wir ham a lockere runden im klumpental gmacht , 42 km und knapp 900hm, eigendlich viel zu wenig als vorbereitung, aber wir sich bald ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So etz hodd des heud dadsächlich glabbd mid dem Wolfsmenschen!
> Sin logger auf die Kanzl und dann gleich zum Breyer-Eck.
> Do hom dann die gälbn Kinesnfelgen vom Wolf kombledd verweigerd!
> Dann semmer den Schlangendrail nunder, wo si die Deemäxla offensichlich wohler gfühld hom.
> ...






na dann bin ich gspannt, obst nächst wochend mal wieder dabei bist


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann bin ich gspannt, obst nächst wochend mal wieder dabei bist



Do hobi Käi Zäid!! 
Na Schmarrn! Wenns Erkältungstechnisch kann Rückfoll gibd bini fraali dabei!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann bin ich gspannt, obst nächst wochend mal wieder dabei bist



Mir is lieba der Breyer is ned dabai der is ned midd dem nödichn ernsd bei da Sach. 
Hosd edz ka Fddos gmacht Herr Breyer.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So etz hodd des heud dadsächlich glabbd mid dem Wolfsmenschen!
> Sin logger auf die Kanzl und dann gleich zum Breyer-Eck.
> Do hom dann die gälbn Kinesnfelgen vom Wolf kombledd verweigerd!
> Dann semmer den Schlangendrail nunder, wo si die Deemäxla offensichlich wohler gfühld hom.
> ...



Hädd a schöns Bild gem die gelbn Felgn im Hang.


----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2008)

Hehe nach der Rumraserei mitm Hardtail die letzten Tage war ich heut endlich mal wieder mitm Opium unterwegs...mit im Programm waren ein paar neue Trails, ein Felsspielplatz und ordentlich Höhenmeter  die Trails aber eher nach dem Motto "Bremse auf und runterdonnern", den "Felsspielplatz" kann man sich ab und an mal reinziehen, aber net zu vergleichen mit den Ecken bei euch unten...das war eine Woche mit sehr vielen Kilometern und auch einigen Höhenmetern, ich hoffe das Wetter (und meine Arbeitszeiten) spielen mit dass ich das so weitermachen kann


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hädd a schöns Bild gem die gelbn Felgn im Hang.


Ich wold ja midm Handy filma! Obber su schnell hobi gorned schaua könna wi der Fregga drundn wor!  
Wahscheinli sinnern sei fädiggn Zotten vor di Augn babbd und der hod gornix gsegn!!


----------



## macmount (13. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich wold ja midm Handy filma! Obber su schnell hobi gorned schaua könna wi der Fregga drundn wor!
> 
> Wahscheinli sinnern sei fädiggn Zotten vor di Augn babbd und der hod gornix gsegn!!



na! ich hob di aang zugmachd, wall so a bissla hong fohri blind  
alles in allem a gelungenes düüärla midm bännd  - des hängla woär o.k. obbä baim braier egg - hom si di mechanischn gnochn in maim hirn verhoogd und donn woä sakko  - dä resd woä schöö - midm enduro is dä schlangadräil aa gans schöö (die schdell wuus mi doomols nogebradd hod woä aa gans iiisi kaine aanung warum i doo maim hällm domols gschrodded hob)
baim braiä egg mussi öschd mol a bissla mendaal drääning machn  - wädd scho wänn
bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir is lieba der Breyer is ned dabai der is ned midd dem nödichn ernsd bei da Sach.
> Hosd edz ka Fddos gmacht Herr Breyer.


Anstatt dem nödichn Ernsd wäri des näxsda mol exdra für dich an  Beisbollschlächer midnehma!!


----------



## Thomas72 (14. April 2008)

Hallo ihr Alpencrosser,

habt ihr für den kommenden Samstag schon einen festen Termin?

Hallo Peter und Roland, ward ihr am Sonntag alleine oder ist der Kulmbacher auch mit euch gefahren?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Alpencrosser,
> 
> habt ihr für den kommenden Samstag schon einen festen Termin?
> 
> ...



Aus Kulmbach war keiner dabei.
Es waren Martina, Peter, Markus (Bamberg) und ich unterwegs.
Genaue Uhrzeit wurde noch nicht vereinbart.


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2008)

@roland
morgen wirds nix, werd nach der arbeit nach  nürnberg fahren müssen, einiges besorgen, am mittwoch werd ich radeln, start wieder in rotenbühl, am hühnertod  bergetappen


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen wirds nix, werd nach der arbeit nach  nürnberg fahren müssen, einiges besorgen, am mittwoch werd ich radeln, start wieder in rotenbühl, am hühnertod  bergetappen



Hühnertod 
Schieb ich morgen eine GA Rund rein.


----------



## Axalp (14. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin wieder fit!  Nur die Stimme ist noch nicht zurück!



Mesch, ham mir aber auch ein Glück   

Ich bin wieder im Lande. 

Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn jetzt am Wochenende treffen? 
Gibt's schon konkretere Pläne?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2008)

grüss dich markus, schö das du wieder im lande bist, wenigstens wieder einer der am wochend mitfährt, die gruppe wird immer weniger


----------



## Axalp (14. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> grüss dich markus, schö das du wieder im lande bist, wenigstens wieder einer der am wochend mitfährt, die gruppe wird immer weniger



Ja wie jetzt? Trainieren die alle alleine oder was ist da los?
Am Wochenende geht hoffentlich was. Von mir aus gerne 50km+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt? Trainieren die alle alleine oder was ist da los?
> Am Wochenende geht hoffentlich was. Von mir aus gerne 50km+



meist fohrn nur noch martina,roland u ich, der rest ist entweder krank oder beim skifohrn oder aber am wochend werden hoffentlich wieder mal mehr dabei sein


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

Am Wochenende gehts rund mindestens 22 KM und 300 HM.
Hoffentlich hält des middn Breyer seiner Stimm nu bis nochn Wochenend dann is so schö ruich im Wold.


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

Ich dacht beim Schorsch wird sich getroffen.


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2008)

@bernd
geb mal ungfähr die alpen-x etappenorte durch, wegen kartenmaterial, hab einiges zuhaus


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gehts rund mindestens 22 KM und 300 HM.
> 
> du meinst, des erste viertel der strecke


----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2008)

Habt ihr schon ungefähr ne Zeit fürs die AlpenX-Planung?? Damit ich meine Wochenendplanung entsprechend danach richten kann 
@Markus: welcome back!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

Soll doch der Schorsch entscheiden ?!


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2008)

Salve,

also Vorschlag: am Samstag um 19hundert bei mir. Ich schreib dann per PN ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Wem muss ich denn jetzt alles eine schicken? Bräuchte nochmal ne Liste wer jetzt alles mitgeht?


----------



## kubikjch (14. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> also Vorschlag: am Samstag um 19hundert bei mir. Ich schreib dann per PN ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Wem muss ich denn jetzt alles eine schicken? Bräuchte nochmal ne Liste wer jetzt alles mitgeht?



Servus Schoschi, 

wo isn des in Hagenbach?
Ich würde auch gerne kommen, um die ganzen Pappnasen mal wieder zu sehn 
@ Peter: Kommst du auch? Dann bring ich dein Buch mit, wenn dir das noch reicht.


----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2008)

Fahrt ihr net auch beim Fränkische-Schweiz-MTB-Marathon mit?? Meine Freundin will mich grad dazu nötigen da mitzumachen  wenn dann aber höchstens die 70km-Strecke, abgesehen davon dass mir glaub ich für die 105km-Strecke der Saft fehlt müsst ich mir dafür die Beine rasieren 

@schoschi: bin dabei  1900 is ok, a weng eher wär mir auch ganz recht, darf ja dann noch ne Stunde heimfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

Wenn am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist würd ich auch mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren,hab dringend technisches Training nötig,sonst muss ich am Lago alles runterschieben.Sonntag wär mir recht,Samstag ging auch aber wär etwas stressiger.Wenn ihr was wisst schmeiss ich mich in Zug.Sollten dann aber schon ein paar km sein,damit sichs rentiert,so wie immer halt... 

Gruss an alle Robert


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2008)

Von mir aus auch eher..............Ich bin dann daheim....
@Jochen: Klaro, ähm, was macht dein Beinchen? Fürn AlpenX ist es noch nicht wieder in Form bis dahin?

Also beim Rennen bin ich glaub ich net dabei, n paar Arbeitskollegen fahren mit, ich schau mal. Bis dahin  bin ich glaub ich net fit sowas ohne Pause durchzuhetzen, hab ehrlich gesagt auch kann rechten Bock...eigentlich waren meine Touren früher immer von Biergärten gezeichnet. Erst seit ich bei euch weng mitfahr fahr ich weng sportlicher. Sind zwar auch lange Touren gefahren, haben aber dementsprechend lange gebraucht..........ggg


----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr net auch beim Fränkische-Schweiz-MTB-Marathon mit?? Meine Freundin will mich grad dazu nötigen da mitzumachen  wenn dann aber höchstens die 70km-Strecke, abgesehen davon dass mir glaub ich für die 105km-Strecke der Saft fehlt müsst ich mir dafür die Beine rasieren
> 
> Hallo Sven,alter Raser
> 
> ...


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wenn am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist würd ich auch mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren,hab dringend technisches Training nötig,sonst muss ich am Lago alles runterschieben.Sonntag wär mir recht,Samstag ging auch aber wär etwas stressiger.Wenn ihr was wisst schmeiss ich mich in Zug.Sollten dann aber schon ein paar km sein,damit sichs rentiert,so wie immer halt...
> 
> Gruss an alle Robert



klaane korrektur des mus haasn vor den Zug


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

@schoschi - kÃ¤m vielleichd aa amol vobai - am abend fÃ¼Ã¤ an kurdsn obschdechÃ¤ - um di resdlichn wi dÃ¤ jochn gsochd hod babbnoosn kennazÃ¤lÃ¤nna - 
dÃ¤ Wâ¯LF


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> schu2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fahrt ihr net auch beim Fränkische-Schweiz-MTB-Marathon mit?? Meine Freundin will mich grad dazu nötigen da mitzumachen  wenn dann aber höchstens die 70km-Strecke, abgesehen davon dass mir glaub ich für die 105km-Strecke der Saft fehlt müsst ich mir dafür die Beine rasieren
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @schoschi - kÃ¤m vielleichd aa amol vobai - am abend fÃ¼Ã¤ an kurdsn obschdechÃ¤ - um di resdlichn wi dÃ¤ jochn gsochd hod babbnoosn kennazÃ¤lÃ¤nna -
> dÃ¤ Wâ¯LF



ka Thema.......
wen ich jetzt vergessen hab die Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu schicken soll sich melden.........


----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,alter Raser
> 
> Den Marathon hab ich auch noch im Sinn,hängt aber von ein paar Faktoren ab.Aber wenn dann machmer schon die 105 km schön gemütlich,zuletzt ist doch dann schön Platz im Trail.Ne Quatsch,würd auch die 70 km fahren,ein CC-Kumpel von mir will auch mit,der trainiert da Kondi fürn Ötztaler RR-Marathon,denke den sehen wir auf einer Runde zweimal.Wenn der Termin aber genau zwischen meine Räder fällt-Abbau alt,Aufbau neu-wirds kompliziert.Und das Wetter sollte auch passen,im Regen fahr ich nicht.Aber ehrlich,die 105 langsam würden mich mehr reizen.
> Wie schauts beim Rest aus ? (bin jetzt mal kurz zwei Stunden Weg Arte gucken)



"Reizen" würd mich die 105km-Strecke an sich auch, mich schreckt aber die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit ab dass ich dann als letzter (oder gar net) über die Ziellinie komme...die 70km sollten hingegen einigermaßen drin sein, fahr ja jetzt mitm Hardtail auch schon Touren mit 60-70km (wenn auch mit weniger Hömes).
Is denn eigentlich scho a Termin bekannt für Dein neuen Rahmen??  Sollten wir zusammen fahren dann musst eh mit Deim SuperV fahren und kriegst noch a paar Bleigewichte ran sonst komm ich net hinter Dir her


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @schoschi - kÃ¤m vielleichd aa amol vobai - am abend fÃ¼Ã¤ an kurdsn obschdechÃ¤ - um di resdlichn wi dÃ¤ jochn gsochd hod babbnoosn kennazÃ¤lÃ¤nna -
> dÃ¤ Wâ¯LF



Mussd du do ned Rama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mussd du do ned Rama



nochds doch nimmÃ¤ sÃ¼Ã¼sÃ¤  - hoffi jednfolls - wennis schaff fÃ¼hri mai lubbiene mol widdÃ¤ aus - wenni zÃ¤ mÃ¼Ã¼d bin lossi mi mid dÃ¤ bosd schiggn  
bis nochÃ¤d dÃ¤ WÎ©lf


----------



## kubikjch (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mussd du do ned Rama



Frage für Samstag: Wer fährt und wer trinkt??


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

@sven&robert: mol a frooch 105km, 70km, bla bla bla .... usw. wos machd ihr aigendlich däss oich dä or...sc...h ned wee dud    ich koo scho noch 40 km drods mainä frieraidwindl nimmä siddsn


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frage für Samstag: Wer fährt und wer trinkt??



gans ainfoch - mir dswaa foorn midm radl - und donn koosd dringgn - führ haamwädds nemmä des dschibiäss oddä denn roland sain hund miid


----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frage für Samstag: Wer fährt und wer trinkt??



Ich trink, wer fährt mich heim?? 
Im Ernst: wer net so gar weit vom Schoschi weg wohnt den kann ich vorher abholen und danach wieder heim bringen


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frage für Samstag: Wer fährt und wer trinkt??



Ich denk amol mia weann middn Foredl foan odda ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @sven&robert: mol a frooch 105km, 70km, bla bla bla .... usw. wos machd ihr aigendlich däss oich dä or...sc...h ned wee dud    ich koo scho noch 40 km drods mainä frieraidwindl nimmä siddsn



Dä Orsch gewöhnt sich mit dä Dsaid dro...wenn mer ständich mit rammeln äääähm ramma beschäfdichd is donn ko sich dä hindän freili net o so langa schdreggn gewöhna...


----------



## kubikjch (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk amol mia weann middn Foredl foan odda ?



kömma scho machn, aber wenn dann auf der stroß und net durchn wold


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dä Orsch gewöhnt sich mit dä Dsaid dro...wenn mer ständich mit rammeln äääähm ramma beschäfdichd is donn ko sich dä hindän freili net o so langa schdreggn gewöhna...



aichendlich müssäd dä hindere wos gwöönd sai - soofd wi mä mai voddä den or..sch väsoold hod   - obbä des baud si laidä mid dä dsaid obb - ich hob gedochd ihä hobbd an bsondärn drigg


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> kömma scho machn, aber wenn dann auf der stroß und net durchn wold



Übern Reisberg


----------



## kubikjch (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Übern Reisberg



Und ich erzähl der dann im Dunkeln a paar Gruselgschichten


----------



## macmount (14. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Und ich erzähl der dann im Dunkeln a paar Gruselgschichten



vo aan roodfohrä mid am gebrochana haggsn


----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> klaane korrektur des mus haasn vor den Zug



Die Antwort hab ich provoziert,und du bist draufreingefallen


----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> "Reizen" würd mich die 105km-Strecke an sich auch, mich schreckt aber die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit ab dass ich dann als letzter (oder gar net) über die Ziellinie komme...die 70km sollten hingegen einigermaßen drin sein, fahr ja jetzt mitm Hardtail auch schon Touren mit 60-70km (wenn auch mit weniger Hömes).
> Is denn eigentlich scho a Termin bekannt für Dein neuen Rahmen??  Sollten wir zusammen fahren dann musst eh mit Deim SuperV fahren und kriegst noch a paar Bleigewichte ran sonst komm ich net hinter Dir her



Wär für mich auch was neues,die grösste Distanz mit MTB waren bei mir auch erst 95km.


----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @sven&robert: mol a frooch 105km, 70km, bla bla bla .... usw. wos machd ihr aigendlich däss oich dä or...sc...h ned wee dud    ich koo scho noch 40 km drods mainä frieraidwindl nimmä siddsn



Also ich fahr einen Rennradsattel,Fizik Arione,und schmier mir den Sack mit Bepantencreme ein,das mach ich eigentlich immer,wenn ich länger fahr.Da is von Vorteil wennsd unten rasiert bist


----------



## ragazza (14. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ragazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *105 KM ihr spinnt ja alle. Des is mei Traingspensum für an ganzen Monat AX Vorbereitung.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ka Thema.......
> wen ich jetzt vergessen hab die Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu schicken soll sich melden.........


MELDUNG!!!!!


----------



## macmount (15. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Die Antwort hab ich provoziert,und du bist draufreingefallen



keine ursache, hab ich doch gern für dich getan


----------



## Schoschi (15. April 2008)

Also mach ma am Samstag um 18 Uhr......dass die, die weiter wech wohnen noch ins Bett kommen..........außerdem könn ma dann schon eher des Fässla aufmachen............


----------



## 0815p (15. April 2008)

und was issn mit futter, bestell mer a pizza, oder soll mer daham essen
@ jochen
bin am samstag dabei, wegen buch , ist ok


----------



## macmount (15. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich fahr einen Rennradsattel,Fizik Arione,und schmier mir den Sack mit Bepantencreme ein,das mach ich eigentlich immer,wenn ich länger fahr.Da is von Vorteil wennsd unten rasiert bist



iich värschdee - wennsd ned rasieärd bisd konnsd aa haiswox zäm aigreema neema


----------



## 0815p (15. April 2008)

@roland
werd morgen leider ned fohrn, hab die rotzen, und bei den nasskalten siffwetter hab ich kann bock (sorry) . die ham am donnerstag sonnig und wärmer gemeldet, da wirds hoffendlich was werden, und am freitag will ich a technickrunden dreha mitn sx ind der fränkischen, wenns ned wieder pisst, bei den dreckswetter hätt ich mir lieber a tretboot kaufen solln, statts a neus bike


----------



## Schoschi (15. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und was issn mit futter, bestell mer a pizza, oder soll mer daham essen
> @ jochen
> bin am samstag dabei, wegen buch , ist ok



no do bestell ma wos, Pizza oder beim Chinesen in FO gibts auch gutes Zeuch. Müss ma halt abholen, zu mir liefert niemand...........aber ka Problem

Ich werd morgen auch mal ne Runde drehen, wenns net pisst. Will mein Leistungsstand wissen. Hab vor Berg auf und Berg ab Etappe zu drehen. Feuerstein, Eschlipp, Hummerstein, Neideck und obenrum heim, mal gucken. Also wenn ich mein eigenes Tempo fahr gehts eigentlich immer, d.h. langsam im AX Tempo, mit meim AX Rucksack und weng Krempel rein, mein Rücken muss sich auch dran gewöhnen.......
@Roland: was willst du morgen fahren?


----------



## Saddamchen (15. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> werd morgen leider ned fohrn,* hab die rotzen*,


Hä Hä Hä!!!


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> no do bestell ma wos, Pizza oder beim Chinesen in FO gibts auch gutes Zeuch. Müss ma halt abholen, zu mir liefert niemand...........aber ka Problem
> 
> Ich werd morgen auch mal ne Runde drehen, wenns net pisst. Will mein Leistungsstand wissen. Hab vor Berg auf und Berg ab Etappe zu drehen. Feuerstein, Eschlipp, Hummerstein, Neideck und obenrum heim, mal gucken. Also wenn ich mein eigenes Tempo fahr gehts eigentlich immer, d.h. langsam im AX Tempo, mit meim AX Rucksack und weng Krempel rein, mein Rücken muss sich auch dran gewöhnen.......
> @Roland: was willst du morgen fahren?



Mir ist es egal so eine Bergauf -und Bergabrunde ist schon nicht verkehrt. Ich würde gerne mit dir mitfahren. Hast du Frühschicht ?
Ruf mich mal an. Ich würde dann zu dir kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hä Hä Hä!!!



Hey Brinzessin wie schauds mid dia aus?
Freidochnochmiddoch a Dua ?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Brinzessin wie schauds mid dia aus?
> Freidochnochmiddoch a Dua ?



Wenns di Arbeid zulässd kömmer wos machn! 
Ansonstn am Wochenend Sunndoch odder? Soll bis 20 ° warm wern und Sunna scheina!!!


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> bei den dreckswetter hätt ich mir lieber a tretboot kaufen solln, statts a neus bike


heuer wirds irgendwie überhaupt nicht warm. Letztes Jahr haben wir um diese Zeit schon einige Liter herausgeschwitzt. Heuer haben wir die selben Liter Regenwasser getrunken. 

Aber nichts desto trotz heut mach ich einige HM mit`n Schorschi . Endlich wieder fahren hab seit Sonntag Entzug.


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2008)

Ja ; ja sog bloss, du bist seid sonntag nemmer gfohrn 
werd morgen bergtraining  machen


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2008)

ich hoof mol, das der weisse dreck aufm berg in 2 wochen weg ist, sonst wirds nix mitn altissimo


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja ; ja sog bloss, du bist seid sonntag nemmer gfohrn
> werd morgen bergtraining  machen



Muss für morgen passen. 
Hab heute die längste Tour des Jahres gemacht . Fahrzeit 4.24h, 57.58KM 1245HM(Ciclo). Höchste Steigung 24% grösstes Gefälle 34% Das waren die Treppen nach dem Pavillion. Bin eigentlich noch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Ausser as Arschal dud a weng weg.


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss für morgen passen.
> Hab heute die längste Tour des Jahres gemacht . Fahrzeit 4.24h, 57.58KM 1245HM(Ciclo). Höchste Steigung 24% grösstes Gefälle 34% Das waren die Treppen nach dem Pavillion. Bin eigentlich noch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Ausser as Arschal dud a weng weg.



wie waren die wege ? immer noch matschig


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2008)

war der schoschi a dabei


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie waren die wege ? immer noch matschig


Jetzt auf jeden Fall denn es regnet.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> war der schoschi a dabei



Klar war er dabei.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2008)

Ich wollte morgen nach Pegnitz, ne Tour per GPS abfahren. Aber wenn du mich mitnimmst, Peter, dann könnte ich das auch verschieben und mit dir ne Runde drehen. Gerne auch etwas länger. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Thomas72 (17. April 2008)

Hut ab, Roland und Schoschi.
Beneidenswerte Leistung.

Bis Samstag

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hut ab, Roland und Schoschi.
> Beneidenswerte Leistung.
> 
> Bis Samstag
> ...



Das würdest du auf einer A....backe fahren. Also für dich gilt kein Training oder irgendwelche anderen Ausfahrten mehr bis zu AX .


----------



## Axalp (17. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss für morgen passen.
> Hab heute die längste Tour des Jahres gemacht . Fahrzeit 4.24h, 57.58KM 1245HM(Ciclo). Höchste Steigung 24% grösstes Gefälle 34% Das waren die Treppen nach dem Pavillion. Bin eigentlich noch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Ausser as Arschal dud a weng weg.



Aha, ich glaube bald nennst Du Dich nicht mehr RolandMC, sondern RolandCC


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aha, ich glaube bald nennst Du Dich nicht mehr RolandMC, sondern RolandCC



Ja es fehlt nicht mehr viel !!!!
100000 KM
1000000 HM
-10KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja es fehlt nicht mehr viel !!!!
> 100000 KM
> 1000000 HM
> -10KG


Wie wärs mal wieder mit Sex? Aufgrund deines Bike-bedingten Zeitmangels dürften sich da min. schon 5 Kilo in deinem Sperma-Back angesammelt haben.  Also mal wieder ordentlich auf die Mutti und schon haste die hälfte  der 10 Kg weg! 
Ps: Und der Postbote freut sich auch mal über die Pause!


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wieder mit Sex? Aufgrund deines Bike-bedingten Zeitmangels dürften sich da min. schon 5 Kilo in deinem Sperma-Back angesammelt haben.  Also mal wieder ordentlich auf die Mutti und schon haste die hälfte  der 10 Kg weg!
> Ps: Und der Postbote freut sich auch mal über die Pause!





du hast pn


----------



## Schoschi (17. April 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hut ab, Roland und Schoschi.
> Beneidenswerte Leistung.
> 
> Bis Samstag
> ...



hmm, schön wärs, bei mir wars weng weniger. Roland kam mit dem Radl schon zu mir. Ich hatte leider nur 45km und 850hm. War aber schon genug. Habs aber einigermaßen durchgehalten. Schön piano durchgefahren. Roland musste sich scho weng bremsen, der wär weng schneller gefahren. War aber lustig, war wie im Lotteriespiel ob wir nass werden. Hatten aber immer Glück. 
Will am Sonntag aber ne ausgedehntere Tour fahren, mit ungefähr genausoviel Berganteil aber mehr KM, dann wird des scho. Das wär doch was fürn Bernd, du bist doch auch noch nicht in Topform im Moment.
Was ist eigentlich allgemein am Sonntag geplant?


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wieder mit Sex? Aufgrund deines Bike-bedingten Zeitmangels dürften sich da min. schon 5 Kilo in deinem Sperma-Back angesammelt haben.  Also mal wieder ordentlich auf die Mutti und schon haste die hälfte  der 10 Kg weg!
> Ps: Und der Postbote freut sich auch mal über die Pause!



Du solltest im Moment auch ein wenig mehr aufs Bike und der Mutti Ihren Frieden lassen.

Wegen Dir beschwert sich nämlich der Postbote auch schon, denn der will mal wieder nach Hausen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, schön wärs, bei mir wars weng weniger. Roland kam mit dem Radl schon zu mir. Ich hatte leider nur 45km und 850hm. War aber schon genug. Habs aber einigermaßen durchgehalten. Schön piano durchgefahren. Roland musste sich scho weng bremsen, der wär weng schneller gefahren. War aber lustig, war wie im Lotteriespiel ob wir nass werden. Hatten aber immer Glück.
> Will am Sonntag aber ne ausgedehntere Tour fahren, mit ungefähr genausoviel Berganteil aber mehr KM, dann wird des scho. Das wär doch was fürn Bernd, du bist doch auch noch nicht in Topform im Moment.
> Was ist eigentlich allgemein am Sonntag geplant?



Der Bernd und Topform  Des einzige was bei dem in Form is, is sei Sarottihosn wenns die Mutti frisch bügelt hot.


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, schön wärs, bei mir wars weng weniger. Roland kam mit dem Radl schon zu mir. Ich hatte leider nur 45km und 850hm. War aber schon genug. Habs aber einigermaßen durchgehalten. Schön piano durchgefahren. Roland musste sich scho weng bremsen, der wär weng schneller gefahren. War aber lustig, war wie im Lotteriespiel ob wir nass werden. Hatten aber immer Glück.
> Will am Sonntag aber ne ausgedehntere Tour fahren, mit ungefähr genausoviel Berganteil aber mehr KM, dann wird des scho. Das wär doch was fürn Bernd, du bist doch auch noch nicht in Topform im Moment.
> Was ist eigentlich allgemein am Sonntag geplant?



wenn mer am sonntach al ängere tour machen wolln, dann start mer in rotenbühl, und nehma alle berg mit die  wir aufm weg finden, aber schosch, das du dann a dabei  bist, der bernd ist sicher dabei, hat sich lang genug ausgeruht


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn mer am sonntach al ängere tour machen wolln, dann start mer in rotenbühl, und nehma alle berg mit die  wir aufm weg finden, aber schosch, das du dann a dabei  bist, der bernd ist sicher dabei, hat sich lang genug ausgeruht


Da kannsde aber einen drauf lassen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd und Topform  Des einzige was bei dem in Form is, is sei Sarottihosn wenns die Mutti frisch bügelt hot.


Braucht man zum Gabelstaplerreparieren eigentlich seine Zähne???


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, schön wärs, bei mir wars weng weniger. Roland kam mit dem Radl schon zu mir. Ich hatte leider nur 45km und 850hm. War aber schon genug. Habs aber einigermaßen durchgehalten. Schön piano durchgefahren. Roland musste sich scho weng bremsen, der wär weng schneller gefahren. War aber lustig, war wie im Lotteriespiel ob wir nass werden. Hatten aber immer Glück.
> Will am Sonntag aber ne ausgedehntere Tour fahren, mit ungefähr genausoviel Berganteil aber mehr KM, dann wird des scho. Das wär doch was fürn Bernd, du bist doch auch noch nicht in Topform im Moment.
> Was ist eigentlich allgemein am Sonntag geplant?


Üben wir schon mal für den AX obs mit uns beiden klappt hä? 

Sonntag wird gfohrn bis I kotz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Braucht man zum Gabelstaplerreparieren eigentlich seine Zähne???



Eigentlich ned


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Üben wir schon mal für den AX obs mit uns beiden klappt hä?
> 
> Sonntag wird gfohrn bis I kotz!!!



Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht ich hab Probleme mit dem rechten Knöchel. 
Gichtfuss kummd vom Saufn.


----------



## Schoschi (17. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Üben wir schon mal für den AX obs mit uns beiden klappt hä?
> 
> Sonntag wird gfohrn bis I kotz!!!



  genau, also dann fahr ma Sonntag, aber AX tempo und kein Peterlestempo, zumindest net die erste halbe Stund, sonst bin ich gleich wieder gfreckt.......


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht ich hab Probleme mit dem rechten Knöchel.
> Gichtfuss kummd vom Saufn.


Hey Hornochs!! Wos issn des für a Procced Rohma in deiner Bruchbudn? Drehsd etz dodal am Rad odder wos???


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Hornochs!! Wos issn des für a Procced Rohma in deiner Bruchbudn? Drehsd etz dodal am Rad odder wos???



Schbioniasd ma edz noch   
Des is mei Windabrojegd füa 2012.


----------



## Axalp (18. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich allgemein am Sonntag geplant?



Können wir ja am Samstag besprechen. Ich wäre auch für eine ausgedehnte, lockere Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Können wir ja am Samstag besprechen. Ich wäre auch für eine ausgedehnte, lockere Tour.



Haben dich wohl die Thai Tussis geschwächt hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wenn am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist würd ich auch mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren,hab dringend technisches Training nötig,sonst muss ich am Lago alles runterschieben.Sonntag wär mir recht,Samstag ging auch aber wär etwas stressiger.Wenn ihr was wisst schmeiss ich mich in Zug.Sollten dann aber schon ein paar km sein,damit sichs rentiert,so wie immer halt...
> 
> Gruss an alle Robert



Und Schnuckelchen!?  Wie schauts aus am Sonntag?


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2008)

@roland, hab heut auf dir gewartet, dacht du meldest dich, falls du ned mitfährst, aber hast wohl vor lauter radfohrn ka zeit mehr zum rodfohrn 
war super heut,altersheimtrail- riesenburg komlett durch bis zur letzten kehr- blockmeer und brotzeittrail, waren aber nur 25km und 800hm, aber trails sind komplett fahrbar.


was issn jatzt morgen abend, hol mer pizza , oder futtert jeder daheim ?
und wann treff mer uns genau  18.00 oder 19.00 uhr

@bernd, soll ich dich morgen abend mitnehma?


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, hab heut auf dir gewartet, dacht du meldest dich, falls du ned mitfährst, aber hast wohl vor lauter radfohrn ka zeit mehr zum rodfohrn
> war super heut,altersheimtrail- riesenburg komlett durch bis zur letzten kehr- blockmeer und brotzeittrail, waren aber nur 25km und 800hm, aber trails sind komplett fahrbar.
> 
> 
> ...


treffen um 18.00 damit es nicht so spät wird und der Sven wieder heim findet. 
Tut mir leid wir (Schorschi und Ich) waren heute so mit Bremsen entlüften beschäftigt das ich erst um halb drei wieder daran gedacht habe.
Bin aber heute nicht gefahren da mein Haxen noch nicht in Ordnung ist.
Samstag fahren geht auch nich ich hoffe das ich vielleicht am Sonntag ein Stückchen mitfahren kann.


----------



## Axalp (18. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, hab heut auf dir gewartet, dacht du meldest dich, falls du ned mitfährst, aber hast wohl vor lauter radfohrn ka zeit mehr zum rodfohrn
> war super heut,altersheimtrail- riesenburg komlett durch bis zur letzten kehr- blockmeer und brotzeittrail, waren aber nur 25km und 800hm, aber trails sind komplett fahrbar.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir uns um 18.00 Uhr treffen holen wir uns gegen später Pizza würd ich sagen. Chinesisch muss nicht sein, ich hab die nächste Zeit keine Lust mehr auf Reis. Dem Bernd wird's genauso gehen.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haben dich wohl die Thai Tussis geschwächt hä?



Bist neidisch?  

Ne, ich konnt' die Fitness ganz gut über die Zeit retten. Das viele Bier war eher das Problem...


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Jo, umer sechsa bei mir und dann hol bestell ma Pizza.......
> 
> @Roland: Hast mal a Testrunde gedreht? Passt dei Druckpunkt noch?


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, umer sechsa bei mir und dann hol bestell ma Pizza.......
> 
> @Roland: Hast mal a Testrunde gedreht? Passt dei Druckpunkt noch?



druckpkt in der hose 

was hast den on dein haxn , roland


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, umer sechsa bei mir und dann hol bestell ma Pizza.......
> 
> @Roland: Hast mal a Testrunde gedreht? Passt dei Druckpunkt noch?



Bin blos im Hof gefahren. Konnte die Bremse nicht warm fahren aber Druckpunkt ist noch da. Vorne knallhart aber hinten ? Muss man erst abwarten.


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> druckpkt in der hose
> 
> was hast den on dein haxn , roland


In der Hose heisst es G-Punkt aber nur bei Fr....

Keine Ahnung was mid den Haxn los is obba ich mach a Ibo Kur und dann werds am Sunndoch scho a bissala geh.


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In der Hose heisst es G-Punkt aber nur bei Fr....
> 
> Keine Ahnung was mid den Haxn los is obba ich mach a Ibo Kur und dann werds am Sunndoch scho a bissala geh.



ibo kur, harter Tabak, so schlimm, überbelastung was macht die neu kistn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ibo kur, harter Tabak, so schlimm, überbelastung was macht die neu kistn



Also Überbelastung konn ja ned sei. Dafür for ich zu wenig.
Die Kiste is etz soweit fertig die Teile die noch fehlen hab ich mit Whiplash Teile ergänzt. Ich denk das mitte nächster Wochn alles fertig is. Der richtige lenkersatz die Laufräder und die Mäntel fehln noch. Ich hob einige male aufs Vorderrod glossn das hinten ausschlong konn des geht scho. 
Selbs aufgebaut.Bis auf die Bremsn entlüften do hob ich Gott sei dank an Schorschi sei Hilfe kabbt.


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2008)

schaut richtig scön aus, fährst sonntag damit, dann möcht ichs mal testen


----------



## ragazza (18. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und Schnuckelchen!?  Wie schauts aus am Sonntag?



Muss diesmal schweren Herzens absagen,hab fürn Samstagabend ne Einladung bekommen,die ich nicht ablehnen kann und das wird wohl ne lange Nacht,da kann ich kaum um 6.30 zum Zug,komm um die Zeit vielleicht grad heim.  .Jetzt wirds wohl vorm Lago nix mehr mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt,ist ja dann nur noch ein Sonntag.Wünsch euch viel Spass,und schauts am Sa net so tief ins Fass


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Muss diesmal schweren Herzens absagen,hab fürn Samstagabend ne Einladung bekommen,die ich nicht ablehnen kann und das wird wohl ne lange Nacht,da kann ich kaum um 6.30 zum Zug,komm um die Zeit vielleicht grad heim.  .Jetzt wirds wohl vorm Lago nix mehr mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt,ist ja dann nur noch ein Sonntag.Wünsch euch viel Spass,und schauts am Sa net so tief ins Fass


Kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist???


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist???



Glaub ich nicht er hot ja gsocht a *lange Nocht*


----------



## ragazza (18. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht er hot ja gsocht a *lange Nocht*



Ein Mann ab 44 geht immer über die vollen drei Minuten


----------



## macmount (18. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ein Mann ab 44 geht immer über die vollen drei Minuten



des nennd mä donn vorschbiel  dä resd iss donn rudiine


----------



## macmount (18. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Überbelastung konn ja ned sei. Dafür for ich zu wenig.
> Die Kiste is etz soweit fertig die Teile die noch fehlen hab ich mit Whiplash Teile ergänzt. Ich denk das mitte nächster Wochn alles fertig is. Der richtige lenkersatz die Laufräder und die Mäntel fehln noch. Ich hob einige male aufs Vorderrod glossn das hinten ausschlong konn des geht scho.
> Selbs aufgebaut.Bis auf die Bremsn entlüften do hob ich Gott sei dank an Schorschi sei Hilfe kabbt.



schöns räädla roland - hausd eds des wibbi naus  
wann väkaafsdn di goobl


----------



## Axalp (18. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Überbelastung konn ja ned sei. Dafür for ich zu wenig.
> Die Kiste is etz soweit fertig die Teile die noch fehlen hab ich mit Whiplash Teile ergänzt. Ich denk das mitte nächster Wochn alles fertig is. Der richtige lenkersatz die Laufräder und die Mäntel fehln noch. Ich hob einige male aufs Vorderrod glossn das hinten ausschlong konn des geht scho.
> Selbs aufgebaut.Bis auf die Bremsn entlüften do hob ich Gott sei dank an Schorschi sei Hilfe kabbt.



Aha, merke: Wenn man eine Lyrik zu Hause hat und sie nicht verkaufen will, dann kauft man sich einfach den Rest um was neues aufzubauen. 
Schaut aber echt super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2008)

@ Schoschi: Hey  könntest du das nächste mal wenn du beim Roland bist vielleicht auch mal seinen Kopf entlüften??


----------



## macmount (19. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Schoschi: Hey  könntest du das nächste mal wenn du beim Roland bist vielleicht auch mal seinen Kopf entlüften??



du als inschinnör müssäsd doch wissn, däss mä a wakuum ned endlüffdn ko


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> schöns räädla roland - hausd eds des wibbi naus
> wann väkaafsdn di goobl




Des Whipi is scho weg. Des wird etz in der Hofer Gegend von einer Frau gfoan. Do hots sis besser bei mia wos ja eh blos nu im Stoll.

Gabl wead ned verkaft wer was wos füa Deufl mich amol widda rät und dann muss i ma widda ana kafn.


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Schoschi: Hey  könntest du das nächste mal wenn du beim Roland bist vielleicht auch mal seinen Kopf entlüften??




Wos willsdn do endlüfdn. Eh nix zu machn.


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aha, merke: Wenn man eine Lyrik zu Hause hat und sie nicht verkaufen will, dann kauft man sich einfach den Rest um was neues aufzubauen.
> Schaut aber echt super aus!



Ja des schaud scho schick aus. Bin a a bissl Stolz weil ich des selber aufbaut hob.


----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Schoschi: Hey  könntest du das nächste mal wenn du beim Roland bist vielleicht auch mal seinen Kopf entlüften??



Do reicht ka Entlüftungskit mehr, da bräucht ich scho a Vakuumpumpm, und die hob ich net, außerdem so viel Ausgleichsmasse wie ich da nachfülln müsste passt gar net nei mein Kofferraum......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. April 2008)

welch rahmengr. isses denn??


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aha, merke: Wenn man eine Lyrik zu Hause hat und sie nicht verkaufen will, dann kauft man sich einfach den Rest um was neues aufzubauen.
> Schaut aber echt super aus!



black and white 
da musst noch aweng würfeln, schwarzer rahmen mit weisse felgen


----------



## macmount (19. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> black and white
> da musst noch aweng würfeln, schwarzer rahmen mit weisse felgen



rode felchn machädn si aa gans guud - di farbm vom deifi


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> black and white
> da musst noch aweng würfeln, schwarzer rahmen mit weisse felgen



ned weiß sondern rot. Bestellt sind sie ja schon nur noch nicht da.


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> rode felchn machädn si aa gans guud - di farbm vom deifi


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

@Peter.
wenn du drandenkst bring mal bitte deine Überschuhe mit ich muss die mal probieren bevor ich mir welche bestelle.
Das ist nämlich immer so eine Sache mit diesen Sch...überschuhen.


----------



## macmount (19. April 2008)

@roland: wos hosdn gmachd mid daim haxn???


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: wos hosdn gmachd mid daim haxn???



Keine Ahnung des hot auf amol ogfanga und nochts ho i nimma lafn könna. 
Obba midd vill medizin weri om sunndoch widda a longsoma cc dua zambringa.
Bin grod amol im hof gfoan zum desdn. Ziechd scho nu  Obba wos ma aufgfalln is *des rengt scho widda.*wivill söll nan do nu rundakumma ich hob gedochd mong solls so schö weann. Do baggi midd mein neua schddzi nu ka schlüsslschdelln sonsd wiads ja dreggad


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2008)

@Roland: mach Dir nix drauß, bin momentan auch Halbinvalide...war am Mittwoch abwechslungshalber mal joggen, seitdem tut mir der linke Haxxn und die rechte Hüftn weh  vielleicht sollt ichs in Zukunft beim Biken belassen...naja mal schauen  und momentan schau ich ständig deprimiert zum Fenster raus und frag mich wann dieser scheiß Regen aufhört  jetzt grad schüttet es so richtig übel


----------



## ragazza (19. April 2008)

Endlich regnets mal wieder,habe die staubigen Trails dermassen satt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. April 2008)

gottseidank bin ich gestern trails gfohrn, die alle , ausser riesenburg, trocken waren wenn ich auf heut gewartet hätt, wärs wieder mal ins wasser gfolln,


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2008)

Des werd bis morgen auch nicht mehr trocken. 
Scheiß auf die 20 Grad


----------



## ragazza (19. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des werd bis morgen auch nicht mehr trocken.
> Scheiß auf die 20 Grad



und die 20 ° glaub ich auch erst wenn ich sie spür


----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2008)

Hey, kummt der Braiersbongat heut auch?........


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, kummt der Braiersbongat heut auch?........



nein, hat an termin heut abend


----------



## macmount (19. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, kummt der Braiersbongat heut auch?........



sooch aa obb füä hoid  - bin grood im mommend öschd vo dä mäss in nbg kumma  - rodlfoän is aa niggs, walls bissd   - dä robädd kummd ee ned  - zämm albm x konni aa sowisoo ned miid   - di andänn bugglichn kenni ja alla scho  und den sven wärri scho nummol kennalänna 
iich wisch oich what , dä Wolf, vill schbass hoid oomd


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2008)

Hey Bernd,

soll hier kundtun dass es morgen früh um 10 in Rothenbühl los geht!! Bei jedem Wetter!!

Sven


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2008)

Bin wieder daheim, die Route steht, die Packliste auch!! @Bernd: kauf Dir schon mal nen groooßen Rucksack, am besten mit verstärktem Boden, wer auf der Besprechung net dabei war muss halt den ganzen Krempel schleppen den sonst niemand tragen will 
Pizza ham wir ja auch gefuttert, dazu hats dann ne Flasche Wein gegeben, die dann im Laufe des Abends auch leer wurde...wer die wohl geleert hat??


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2008)

Danke für die schönen Bilder Sven   

Nach dem AX werden einige Bilder dieser Sorte auch von Dir hier im Forum stehen.

@Bernd da du ja nicht da warst, haben wir beschlossen, daß du uns vor jeder Etappe mit Gesässcreme eincremen darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2008)

Wie schautsn bei euch wettertechnisch aus?? Bei uns is :kotz: momentan trocken aber neblig und grau....   ich sagte ja schon, des stimmt schon mit den 20 grad - früh 10 und nachmittag 10


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen Bilder Sven
> 
> Nach dem AX werden einige Bilder dieser Sorte auch von Dir hier im Forum stehen.
> 
> @Bernd da du ja nicht da warst, haben wir beschlossen, daß du uns vor jeder Etappe mit Gesässcreme eincremen darfst.


Kein Thema! Wird erledigt. Werde nur vorher etwas Tabasco in die Creme einarbeiten!!


----------



## kubikjch (20. April 2008)

Aha, der erste ist online.
Wart ihr so lange unterwegs??


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2008)

Saggra!! des wor heud ganz schö hart!  Wosi ghört hob worns 51 Km und 1500 Hm!  Von den 51 Km worn bestimmt 15 Km im knöchltiefn Schlamm!!   Für mei ersde Tour noch 8 Wochn wor des genau richdig!! Kurz und leicht!!!  
In Ebs is scho losganga! Hob midm Rover und anzogner Handbrems an 1a Drift aufn PArkplatz noglechd und bin auf die Martina Draufgrumbbeld! 
Der Bedär hod getobt wiad Sau !! 
Obber blos wallis nur gschdriffn hob und ned gscheid zumgfohrn hob!!   
Zwa Bodnbroben (Schlamm) hobi a gnumma! 
Bin obber echt zufriedn mid mir dassi den Höllentrip durchghaltn hob! Obber am Schluß wori bladd wie scho lang nimmer.

@ Schoschi: Kameradensau!  Hosd mi im Stich glossn! Des kost a Bier!
Des häd dir heud a gfalln!
@ Jochen: Hod des Schäufala heud Middoch gschmeggd? Bei mir hods zwa Riegl gebn!!:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim, die Route steht, die Packliste auch!! @Bernd: kauf Dir schon mal nen groooßen Rucksack, am besten mit verstärktem Boden, wer auf der Besprechung net dabei war muss halt den ganzen Krempel schleppen den sonst niemand tragen will
> Pizza ham wir ja auch gefuttert, dazu hats dann ne Flasche Wein gegeben, die dann im Laufe des Abends auch leer wurde...wer die wohl geleert hat??



Schöne Einrichtung Schoschi!!! 
Hartz IV Design Linie???  

Warum hosdn a Deggn undern Roland glechd? Isser wohl immer nuned Stubenrein??


----------



## kubikjch (20. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Jochen: Hod des Schäufala heud Middoch gschmeggd? Bei mir hods zwa Riegl gebn!!:kotz:



Du Glotzer, ich bin heut a gute 2 std. mit meim Freak gfohrn.
Aber danoch hos an Bratn geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. April 2008)

hey bernd, grillen scho rum, oder warst zu schwach den grill anzuschüren, wir waren grad in aisch , ind der kneipen(zum essen), kommt aner vo hinten und sagt , an guten peter, dnn  wars der wolfi, vielleich klappts mitn lago , bei ihn, ham nochweng dumm daher gredet.
@ all tourer heut
habt super durchgehaltn, besonders der bernd hat mich überascht , aber mitn lago , müss mer nochmal plautern, ich glaub, bei 2000hm hm a paar leut ka grosse lust mehr auf schwere trail bergab.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kein Thema! Wird erledigt. Werde nur vorher etwas Tabasco in die Creme einarbeiten!!



Des gibt dann an "heißen Ritt".


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Saggra!! des wor heud ganz schö hart!  Wosi ghört hob worns 51 Km und 1500 Hm!  Von den 51 Km worn bestimmt 15 Km im knöchltiefn Schlamm!!   Für mei ersde Tour noch 8 Wochn wor des genau richdig!! Kurz und leicht!!!
> In Ebs is scho losganga! Hob midm Rover und anzogner Handbrems an 1a Drift aufn PArkplatz noglechd und bin auf die Martina Draufgrumbbeld!
> Der Bedär hod getobt wiad Sau !!
> Obber blos wallis nur gschdriffn hob und ned gscheid zumgfohrn hob!!
> ...




Woan des ned 54 KM? Ich woa heud a rechd zufriedn mid mein neua Hobl. Wenn i die Brems vorher eibremsd häd hädd i mi vielleichd ned o den Bam noschmeisn mün.
Noch dera Dua wor obba a ganz schö kabudd Schmeazdableddn und bilcha Rodwein verdrong si a ned.:kotz: 
darum merge auf dem AX nua deuan Wei saufn.
@Bernd schließ dich mit dem Markus kurz damit Ihr noch einige kleine Highlights einbauen könnt z. B. Kelterei und Brauerei Besichtigungen.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey bernd, grillen scho rum, oder warst zu schwach den grill anzuschüren, wir waren grad in aisch , ind der kneipen(zum essen), kommt aner vo hinten und sagt , an guten peter, dnn  wars der wolfi, vielleich klappts mitn lago , bei ihn, ham nochweng dumm daher gredet.
> @ all tourer heut
> habt super durchgehaltn, besonders der bernd hat mich überascht , aber mitn lago , müss mer nochmal plautern, ich glaub, bei 2000hm hm a paar leut ka grosse lust mehr auf schwere trail bergab.


Bin beim Grillen vor Schwäche zusammengebrochen. HAbe jetzt das Muster vom Grillrost im Gesicht!


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin beim Grillen vor Schwäche zusammengebrochen. HAbe jetzt das Muster vom Grillrost im Gesicht!



Dann schausd ja etz bessa aus als vorher.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2008)

Hey Breyer,

wos is denn eigentlich aus dem do gwoan


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kein Thema! Wird erledigt. Werde nur vorher etwas Tabasco in die Creme einarbeiten!!





RolandMC schrieb:


> Des gibt dann an "heißen Ritt".



Is doch ka Thema, mia hom doch eh scho Feuer im Oarsch


----------



## Schoschi (21. April 2008)

1500 HM, seid ihr Wahnsinnig, gut dass ich net dabei war, des hätt mich heut niedergemacht, bin grad auf Nachtschicht, das hätt ich dann knicken können. Dass der Braier des durchgehalten hat wurmt mich jetzt doch weng, hätt gehofft ich bin noch weng fitter als er, aber ich glaub ich bin z.Z. der langsamste im Feld. naja, 9 Wochen Trainingsphase. Nachm Krieg wern die Toten gezählt pflegt immer mein Kollege zu sagen. Bin heut 70km gefahren bei schätzungsweise 900hm. War allein stinklangweilig, bin schon um viertel vor 8 in der Früh losgefahren, so gegen Mittag wollt ich dann auch nur noch schnell heim dann hab ich mich auch noch recht abgehetzt. 

@Bernd: Nix gegen mei Einrichtung, Quelledesign........wenn man billige Möbel hat kann man sich alle paar Jahre was Neues kaufen.........


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 1500 HM, seid ihr Wahnsinnig, gut dass ich net dabei war, des hätt mich heut niedergemacht, bin grad auf Nachtschicht, das hätt ich dann knicken können. Dass der Braier des durchgehalten hat wurmt mich jetzt doch weng, hätt gehofft ich bin noch weng fitter als er, aber ich glaub ich bin z.Z. der langsamste im Feld. naja, 9 Wochen Trainingsphase. Nachm Krieg wern die Toten gezählt pflegt immer mein Kollege zu sagen. Bin heut 70km gefahren bei schätzungsweise 900hm. War allein stinklangweilig, bin schon um viertel vor 8 in der Früh losgefahren, so gegen Mittag wollt ich dann auch nur noch schnell heim dann hab ich mich auch noch recht abgehetzt.
> 
> @Bernd: Nix gegen mei Einrichtung, Quelledesign........wenn man billige Möbel hat kann man sich alle paar Jahre was Neues kaufen.........



Hey Schorschi 70KM 900HM des is fei suppi.   
Ich bin noch nie 70 KM am Stück gfoan.
Wenn du amol Lust host mach ma amol 100KM damit ich amol midreden konn. Denn des schwebt ma scho lang amol foa blos wie gsocht ala hob ich do drauf a kann Bock.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 1500 HM, Dass der Braier des durchgehalten hat wurmt mich jetzt doch weng,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (21. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bei Europcar ist die Abholung in Erlangen und die Abgabe in Garmisch möglich.
Gebucht werden muss mindestens ein Tag, so dass wir abends keine Probleme hätten.

Bei meiner Anfrage über einen Focus Turnier und einen Mercedes Vito Kastenwagen kommen wir mit Miete / Km-Pauschale / und Benzin ungefähr mit 35-40 hin.

Ich denke das ist ein annehmbarer Preis, und wenn der Jochen doch mitfahren würde wäre das auch kein Problem. 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (21. April 2008)

basst........


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2008)

Ja ist optimal kannst du ja gleich buchen oder halt frühzeitig.

Mit unserem Rückfahrtaxi (Thomas) habe ich heute auch schon telefoniert. Da ist auch alles in Ordnung.

@all Wer oder wann buchen wir die Unterkunft in Garmisch ?


----------



## Schoschi (21. April 2008)

Des mit Garmisch mache ich. Tourstart ist doch am Freitag den 27. Und Anreisetag der Donnerstag? Das hat ja noch Zeit.
Wegen der Packliste, ich nehm noch die 2te Stirnlampe und die Sonnencreme mit, steht nicht auf der Liste.....nicht das mein Rucksack zu leicht bleibt........


----------



## schu2000 (21. April 2008)

Hab ein paar Links zum Thema Freeride-X gefunden:

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/welcome.htm
http://emotionsports.de/programm/frame_4.htm

Schaut beides recht interessant aus, aber die Preise, jeweils über 1100 Euro  ok fairerweise muss man dazu sagen dass ein Begleitfahrzeug dabei ist, Liftkarten und und und...und wenn man die bike-explorer-Tour selbst fahren will kann man für 86 Euro alles nötige bekommen, d.h. Karten, CD-ROM mit Infos zu den Etappen, Hotels, Unterkünften etc., ausdruckbare Roadbooks und GPS-Tracks!
Aber was schreib ich denn schon wieder, erstmal den ersten AX schaffen dann kann man weiterschauen


----------



## Schoschi (21. April 2008)

wow, sowas mach ma nächstes Jahr..............


----------



## Axalp (21. April 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei Europcar ist die Abholung in Erlangen und die Abgabe in Garmisch möglich.
> Gebucht werden muss mindestens ein Tag, so dass wir abends keine Probleme hätten.
> ...



Klingt gut!


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2008)

Hab heut nochweng a tourchen gmacht mit 46km und 650hm, fast nur schotterrutschen, voll langweilig, von zuhause auf die kanzel und a paart trails runter, im 17er schnitt muss auch mal sein, leider


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Hab heut nochweng a tourchen gmacht mit 46km und 650hm, fast nur schotterrutschen, voll langweilig, von zuhause auf die kanzel und a paart trails runter, im 17er schnitt muss auch mal sein, leider



Trainierst wohl heimlich. Host Angst wenn wir wieder zurück sind host ka Chancen mehr gegen uns. 
In der Wochen in der wir ned do sind wirsd eh ka Auch zumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (22. April 2008)

So, jetzt ist es doch soweit. Ich muss den Chinesen zeigen, dass es auch normale Leut gibt und nicht nur Rocky-Mountain-Fahrer (dabei bin ich ja selber einer  )
Zum Gardasee komm ich noch mit, aber am 06.05 hock ich vielleicht schon im Flieger.    

Jetzt die Frage: Wer hat die Transalp-CD? Ich würd gerne jetzt schon mal ein wenig planen, weil nach dem Gardasee ist schlimmstenfalls erstmal 3 Wochen Sendepause. Ich hol Sie auch gerne ab. Am Besten noch heute Abend.

Gruß,
Markus

P.S. Fitnessstudio samt Ergometer ist im Hotel vorhanden


----------



## Thomas72 (22. April 2008)

Hallo Markus,

die CD habe ich. Wenn du willst kann ich sie dir mit der Hauspost schicken, dann hast du sie morgen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Axalp (22. April 2008)

Wäre prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee, aber ich habe im Moment Urlaub  

Arbeitest Du auf Erlangen? Dann könnt ich sie morgen in der Mittagspause oder so holen?


----------



## Thomas72 (22. April 2008)

Wär kein Problem. Arbeite in der Werner-von-Siemens-Str.69.
Mach mer halt eine Zeit und einen Treffpunkt aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2008)

ich habe heute meinen Deuter Trans Alp bekommen.
Hab den Rucksack mal mit 7,5 Kg Gesamtgewicht beladen.
Da darfst du auf der Tour keine Rückenprobleme haben.


----------



## Schoschi (22. April 2008)

Hi,
beim Globus gibts ne AlpenX-Abteilung. Oben gibts alles in klein. Duschgel, Deodöschen, Zahnpastatübchen und son Zeug, einwandfrei........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (22. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> beim Globus gibts ne AlpenX-Abteilung. Oben gibts alles in klein. Duschgel, Deodöschen, Zahnpastatübchen und son Zeug, einwandfrei........



Frag in Drogeriemärkten nach kleinen Artikeln,sind oft Probeartikel und gratis oder sehr billig,hab ich schon immer so gemacht.


----------



## Schoschi (22. April 2008)

Hab ich gemacht, die hatten nix. Des Zeug im Globus kostet so um die 50cent.......


----------



## ragazza (22. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, die hatten nix. Des Zeug im Globus kostet so um die 50cent.......



Naja 50 Cent is ja echt ok,ich hatte in den Bergen oft sowas dabei,hält,wenn du kurze Haare hast grad ne Woche:


----------



## kubikjch (22. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Naja 50 Cent is ja echt ok,ich hatte in den Bergen oft sowas dabei,hält,wenn du kurze Haare hast grad ne Woche:



Hey Robert,

bei deiner Frisur sollte das doch 2 Wochen halten


----------



## villex (22. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

es ist soweit, habe endlich mein Bike bekommen. Würde also gerne am Sonntag mal bei euch mitfahren, falls ihr etwas vor habt. Wie sehen eure Pläne aus?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ragazza (22. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> bei deiner Frisur sollte das doch 2 Wochen halten



Zur Zeit trage ich das Haar offen


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es ist soweit, habe endlich mein Bike bekommen. Würde also gerne am Sonntag mal bei euch mitfahren, falls ihr etwas vor habt. Wie sehen eure Pläne aus?
> 
> ...



hallo Jan,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 08 Edison. Also wenn es nicht regnet wird auf jeden Fall gefahren. Ich denke mal fränkische Schweiz aber wir machen den Teffpunkt usw. hier im Forum aus. Einfach mitlesen und mitschreiben. 
Also bis spätestens Sonntag du kannst natürlich auch ehr mal mitkommen. Zum Beispiel heute.  Freitag oder Samstag wird auch irgend einer fahren.

Roland


----------



## villex (23. April 2008)

Super,

das freut mich. wird wohl eher sonntag werden, da ich bis zum wochenende noch geschäftlich unterwegs bin. hat vielleicht jemand hier noch ein paar schienbein/knie protektoren, die er mir leihen könnte? leider sind meine noch nicht angekommen, obwohl sie eigentlich rechtzeitig bestellt wurden...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Super,
> 
> das freut mich. wird wohl eher sonntag werden, da ich bis zum wochenende noch geschäftlich unterwegs bin. hat vielleicht jemand hier noch ein paar schienbein/knie protektoren, die er mir leihen könnte? leider sind meine noch nicht angekommen, obwohl sie eigentlich rechtzeitig bestellt wurden...
> 
> ...



Klar du kannst meine haben. Arm und Schienbeinprotektoren.


----------



## macmount (23. April 2008)

@roland: hosd des noia benudsäbild naidomüssn um dai fraala widdä zä väsööna, wallsd scho widdä a rood kaffd hosd   
übrichens konnsd eds schowiddä dai roodlisdn ändärn  - braugsd bald a seggredäärin, sunsd kummsd vo laudä ändärn goä nimmä zäm foärn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland: hosd des noia benudsäbild naidomüssn um dai fraala widdä zä väsööna, wallsd scho widdä a rood kaffd hosd



Des stimmt aber hast du dir mal mein Gesicht angeschaut welche ein glücklicher Augenblick das war.


----------



## macmount (23. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt aber hast du dir mal mein Gesicht angeschaut welche ein glücklicher Augenblick das war.



des isses ja - wos mi schdudsich machd - endwedä du woäsd besuffn oddä - es hod mol widdä geglabbd


----------



## Schoschi (23. April 2008)

Hey Roland,

wecha deiner Packlistn, es fehlt noch ein Seitenschneider oder net? Vielleicht hat einer ein kleines Leatermantool, da hätt ma dann noch a Zange mit dran.....

Grüße


----------



## Thomas72 (23. April 2008)

Hallo Schoschi,

an meiner Kombizange die ich mitnehme ist ein Seitenschneider mit dran.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (23. April 2008)

Puuh, na das beruhigt mich jetzt aber.
Der Roland hat schon mal Probegepackt, soll sauschwer sein so ein AX-Rucksack........


----------



## macmount (23. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Puuh, na das beruhigt mich jetzt aber.
> Der Roland hat schon mal Probegepackt, soll sauschwer sein so ein AX-Rucksack........



der hod beschdimmd sai gandsn goobln aigebaggd


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Puuh, na das beruhigt mich jetzt aber.
> Der Roland hat schon mal Probegepackt, soll sauschwer sein so ein AX-Rucksack........


Der Rucksack hat schon über 1100 Gramm, Nur Gel und Riegel über 1000 Gramm. Kombizange hatte ich vergessen aber hat sich ja schon geklärt.

Gestern sind wir eine Trainingsrunde gefahren Peter, Markus und ich. 38 KM 1050 HM knappen 13,00 Schnitt. Zum Markus fehlt mir schon einiges, aber trotzdem war ich gut drauf. 
Der hat ja auch seine Leichtbauschlampe  dabeigehabt so um die 12,5 Kg
und ich meinen 16 KG Bulldog. 
@ Bombenleger Des nächste mal wenn du dabei bist nehm ich eine Ersatzgabel mit. Die kann ich dir dann um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Gewichte:
Rider mit Kleidung 82 KG
Bike                   16 KG
Rucksack           7,5 KG  
=                  105,5 KG
O je


----------



## Thomas72 (24. April 2008)

Rider ohne Kleidung  85kg

Ojeojeoje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2008)

wow, ich seh die ersten Vorteile auf meiner Seite..........Rider ohne Klamotten 77kg..........vorher noch zum Frisör, mal ordentlich waschen..................75kg


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2008)

@Roland oder Alle: Welche Xenofittabletten und welche Riegel und Gel habt ihr denn, und wieviel und wo kauft man sowas am Besten.........ich hatte immer Getränkepulver aus der Rewe und Corny für meine Ausfahrten für Flachlandtiroler......

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Rider ohne Kleidung  85kg
> 
> Ojeojeoje



Liteville = 13 KG. 
Proceed = 16 KG.


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2008)

Hehe...Rider 72kg, Bike ca. 15kg, und der restliche Kram halt  hab gestern auch meinen Deuter TA bekommen. Den werd ich am Samstag gleich mal vollgepackt auf einer ausgedehnten Tour mitnehmen!! Meine Hüfte macht auch nimmer aua, dann kanns ja wieder losgehen


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland oder Alle: Welche Xenofittabletten und welche Riegel und Gel habt ihr denn, und wieviel und wo kauft man sowas am Besten.........ich hatte immer Getränkepulver aus der Rewe und Corny für meine Ausfahrten für Flachlandtiroler......
> 
> Grüße



Schließ dich mal mit dem Markus kurz ich glaub der will eine Sammelbestellung machen zwecks Rabatt.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2008)

roland, morgen , wenns ned pisst, um 14.00uhr an matterhornwand, techno trainig, für 136 kehren trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2008)

Hey, braucht man für die Tour eigentlich ne richtige Regenhose oder reicht ne lange schlabbrige Bikehose, also keine Leggins im Braierstyle.......
Was für Handschuhe nehmt ihr mit?


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2008)

Ich nehm mal an Du meinst den AX oder? Also ich denk mal ne Regenhose wäre schon sinnvoll. Wenns wirklich wie aus Eimern schüttet is man drunter zwar auch irgendwann nass aber für nicht allzu heftigen Regen sind die sicherlich ganz nützlich 
Handschuhe werd ich persönlich meine normalen Langfingerhandschuhe mitnehmen. Die haben zumindest mir übern Winter auch bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad und drunter noch gereicht. Aber das ist sicherlich bei jedem anders...


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, braucht man für die Tour eigentlich ne richtige Regenhose oder reicht ne lange schlabbrige Bikehose, also keine Leggins im Braierstyle.......
> Was für Handschuhe nehmt ihr mit?



Handschuhe lang und kurz, Regenhose lang (hab keine andere), zum all abendlichen Umtrunk eine Freizeithose a la Zip, Morgens Kopfwehtabletten machen auch noch dünnes Blut.


----------



## macmount (24. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Bombenleger Des nächste mal wenn du dabei bist nehm ich eine Ersatzgabel mit. Die kann ich dir dann um die Ohren hauen.



ich füühl mi ned oogschbrochn  drodsdeem wenn donn nemmi di lürigg


----------



## Axalp (24. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schließ dich mal mit dem Markus kurz ich glaub der will eine Sammelbestellung machen zwecks Rabatt.



Genau so ist es. Ich hatte vor ein paar Großpackungen zu bestellen. Dann können wir anschließend die Geschmacksrichtungen durchtauschen. Sonst wird's auf die Dauer eintönig (Idee stammt vom Thomas).

6 Leute á 2 Riegel am Tag * 8 Tage = 96 Riegel 

Falls jemand irgendwelche Sonderwünsche hat, bitte melden!

Soll ich auch noch eine Packung Gel mitbestellen (für den Notfall...hehe)?

Wegen Getränke-Mineral-Tabletten kann ich mal schauen, ob es dafür auch irgendwo Rabatt gibt. Mal meinen Local-Dealer fragen...

Gruß, Markus


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Endlich fertig.


----------



## macmount (24. April 2008)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=12090560403WjUGNyNvzm4TIXv&lss=fitness&aktion=&naviid=579&ArtikelID=10851&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


Axalp schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ich hatte vor ein paar Großpackungen zu bestellen. Dann können wir anschließend die Geschmacksrichtungen durchtauschen. Sonst wird's auf die Dauer eintönig (Idee stammt vom Thomas).
> 
> 6 Leute á 2 Riegel am Tag * 8 Tage = 96 Riegel
> 
> ...



beim stadler gibts momentan powerbar im angebot! halt allgemein a bissl teuer!!!


----------



## Axalp (24. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir eine Trainingsrunde gefahren Peter, Markus und ich. 38 KM 1050 HM knappen 13,00 Schnitt. Zum Markus fehlt mir schon einiges, aber trotzdem war ich gut drauf.
> Der hat ja auch seine Leichtbauschlampe  dabeigehabt so um die 12,5 Kg
> und ich meinen 16 KG Bulldog.



Tststs, Schlampe... also wenn schon dann geile Französin
Und gestern war sie auch noch so richtig dreckig versaut...
Das macht dann mindestens 13.5 kg.

Aber so viel fehlt Dir ja nicht. Ich habe meine Pläne heute zu fahren begraben, weil ich für 'ne Schwarzwald-Runde zu kaputt bin. 
Außerdem kannst ja noch aufholen wenn ich inSching-Shang-Schong-Land bin.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tststs, Schlampe... also wenn schon dann geile Französin
> Und gestern war sie auch noch so richtig dreckig versaut...
> Das macht dann mindestens 13.5 kg.
> 
> ...



Geh jetzt noch mal mit dem Jochen auf Tour. Aber auch nichts großartiges denn ich bin von gestern auch noch ganz schön kaputt.


----------



## Axalp (24. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=12090560403WjUGNyNvzm4TIXv&lss=fitness&aktion=&naviid=579&ArtikelID=10851&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
> 
> beim stadler gibts momentan powerbar im angebot! halt allgemein a bissl teuer!!!



Klingt nicht schlecht. 

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat fahr ich am Dienstag dort vorbei und nehm 4 verschiedene Packungen mit.

Bei Einwänden bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klingt nicht schlecht.
> 
> Wenn niemand was dagegen hat fahr ich am Dienstag dort vorbei und nehm 4 verschiedene Packungen mit.
> 
> Bei Einwänden bitte melden.



jo mach des..........


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es doch soweit. Ich muss den Chinesen zeigen, dass es auch normale Leut gibt und nicht nur Rocky-Mountain-Fahrer (dabei bin ich ja selber einer  )
> Zum Gardasee komm ich noch mit, aber am 06.05 hock ich vielleicht schon im Flieger.



    
Tja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof! (Ups das ist ja ein Zitat von dir!!  )  

Ni Hau: Guten Tag
Sche Sche: Danke
Fujen: Bedienung
Mai Dan: Zahlen bitte
Da: groß
binda: kalt
pitscha: Bier
Fujen! Da binda pitscha: Bedienung!! Ein großes kaltes Bier!!

So das sollte langen fürs erste!!


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2008)

So Männer, jetzt geht's an Eingemachte. Ich war heute zwar nicht auf dem Bike, aber trotzdem fleissig. Hab ein bisschen mit der Transalp-CD herumgespielt. Hier mein:

TRANSALP-ROUTENVORSCHLAG (Mischung aus I-Net Vorschlag Fam. Ullrich und "Albrecht-Route")

Tag 1 (Anreisetag) Garmisch - Ehrwald                  25 km    900 Hm
Tag 2 Ehrwald - Ischgl                                 90 km   2000 Hm (das meiste Radweg mit moderater Steigung)
Tag 3 Ischgl - Scuol                                   40 km   1400 Hm
Tag 4 Scuol - St.Maria/Taufers                         37 km   1300 Hm
Tag 5 St.Maria/Taufers - Sta. Caterina Valfurva        62 km   1700 Hm
Tag 6 Sta. Caterina Valfurva - Dimaro/Val del Sole     69 km   2000 Hm
Tag 7 Dimaro/Val del Sole - Zuclo/Tione                52 km   1000 Hm
Tag 8 (Schlussetappe) Zuclo/Tione - Riva               78 km   2600 Hm (kann ohne Tremalzo auf 52 km & 1800 Hm abgekürzt werden)
                                                     ~440 km  ~13000 Hm

Das ganze darf jetzt kommentiert werden. Wenn alle einverstanden sind mach ich mich daran Karten zu besorgen. 
Wenn wir einen Tag länger fahren sollten, würde ich Tag 2 unterteilen.

@Schorsch: Wie Du siehst wären wir am 1. Tag in Ehrwald untergebracht bevor es "richtig" losgeht. Also nichts in Garmisch buchen!


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Tja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof! (Ups das ist ja ein Zitat von dir!!  )
> 
> Ni Hau: Guten Tag
> Sche Sche: Danke
> ...



Hör auf zu quatschen und geh lieber trainieren. Siehe Post oben!!!


----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So Männer, jetzt geht's an Eingemachte. Ich war heute zwar nicht auf dem Bike, aber trotzdem fleissig. Hab ein bisschen mit der Transalp-CD herumgespielt. Hier mein:
> 
> TRANSALP-ROUTENVORSCHLAG (Mischung aus I-Net Vorschlag Fam. Ullrich und "Albrecht-Route")
> 
> ...



wow, paar heftige Etappen dabei..............


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wow, paar heftige Etappen dabei..............



vor allem die letzte wenn schon der ganze Saft verbraucht ist. 

Aber alles in allem eine interessante und machbare Tour.


----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2008)

@Roland: Seid ihr heut an der Matterhornwand? Was wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2008)

Am letzten Tag nochmal 2600hm das ist schon mutig  aber das kann man ja dann noch spontan entscheiden (oder??). Die 90km + 2000hömes am zweiten Tag erschrecken einen auch erstmal, aber danach folgen ja zwei "ruhigere" Tage mit jeweils unter 50km und unter 1500hm  gibts irgendwelche detailierteren Infos zu den Streckenbeschaffenheiten an den einzelnen Tagen (Gewaltanstiege, Tragestrecken etc.)??


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2008)

am sonntag um 9.30 uhr in behringersmühle.
tour
trail bis tüchersfeld-pottensteiner hochebene-prüllsbirkach-püttlachtal- bergauf nach engelhardsberg- uhlwegtrail nach pottenstein-sängerhüttntrail-bährenschluchttrail-tüchersfeldtrail-kreutzweg nach gössweinstein- trail nach behringersmühl.

wer kommt alles mit????ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2008)

Jo bin dabei denk ich mal, sollt ich unterwegs schlapp machen kann ich immer noch vorzeitig ab:kotz: 
Aber angeblich fahr ma ja langsam........jaja.......
Um den allgemeinen Spot entgegenzuwirken hab ich heut mein Radl saubergemacht.........


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2008)

So zurück von der tech. Tour Jägersteig heute halb gefahren halb geflogen.  Neues Rad war Schuld 
Ich komm natürlich am Sonntag auch mit.


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo bin dabei denk ich mal, sollt ich unterwegs schlapp machen kann ich immer noch vorzeitig ab:kotz:
> Aber angeblich fahr ma ja langsam........jaja.......
> Um den allgemeinen Spot entgegenzuwirken hab ich heut mein Radl saubergemacht.........




wwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!
das Nicolai ist sauber.


----------



## macmount (25. April 2008)

@alla: servus derwall - bin donn mol für a schdügg wech - mir ziing des WE um


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: servus derwall - bin donn mol für a schdügg wech - mir ziing des WE um



hoffendlich bringen sie dir am neuen wohnort, des schreiben bei 
wo ziehst den hin


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: servus derwall - bin donn mol für a schdügg wech - mir ziing des WE um



Du bist eigentlich schon länger als ein Stück weg. 
Wo ziehst du hin ? Am besten wäre in die fränkische do könnsd rama und danoch könnten wir a Dua foan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab die Tour grad mal so eingegeben.
Ich komme komplett auf 443 Km und 14600 hm mit einem Schiebeanteil von 3,6 km.
Wenn man den Tremalzo wegläßt komm ich auf  405 km mit 13100 hm

Ciao Jochen


----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2008)

Hallo, komme am Sonntag auch mit wenn wir bis 14.30 wieder am Parkplatz sind. Ist das machbar?


----------



## ragazza (25. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> am sonntag um 9.30 uhr in behringersmühle.
> tour
> trail bis tüchersfeld-pottensteiner hochebene-prüllsbirkach-püttlachtal- bergauf nach engelhardsberg- uhlwegtrail nach pottenstein-sängerhüttntrail-bährenschluchttrail-tüchersfeldtrail-kreutzweg nach gössweinstein- trail nach behringersmühl.
> 
> wer kommt alles mit????ß



Könnte erst um 9.27 Bahnhof Pegnitz sein und dann noch 21 km bis B-Mühle,also so 10.15,würde aber schon gern mitfahren.Oder es könnte mich jemand vom Bahnhof FO mitnehmen da gings mit den Verbindungen öfters.Oder ich tschegg  nochmal kurz nen Umstieg in Fo nach EBS durch,bin gleich wieder da,schnell mal Favoriten wechseln...

Aha,Sonntag nix Zug Fo-Gößweinstein,also doch Pegnitz


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab die Tour grad mal so eingegeben.
> Ich komme komplett auf 443 Km und 14600 hm mit einem Schiebeanteil von 3,6 km.
> ...



Da hast Du mich erwischt ;-) Die Summe gilt natürlich ohne Tremalzo. Ich wollt ja niemanden erschrecken.

Is schon klar, dass die letzte Etappe der absolute Hammer ist, aber am letzten Tag sind wir am flexibelsten. 

Sobald ich wieder in Erlangen bin schicke ich mal die einzelnen Etappen herum. Die 2 "leichten" Etappen nach dem 90 km Tag waren natürlich Absicht. 
Wie gesagt, wenn wir einen Tag länger fahren werden die 90 km aufgeteilt.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## macmount (25. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hoffendlich bringen sie dir am neuen wohnort, des schreiben bei
> wo ziehst den hin



bloos a booä häusä waidä - bzw. nein woonwoong - om jochdhoovm - schraim könnäns doo aa alla ned obbä saufm


----------



## macmount (25. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist eigentlich schon länger als ein Stück weg.
> Wo ziehst du hin ? Am besten wäre in die fränkische do könnsd rama und danoch könnten wir a Dua foan.



na haase frängische is zä waid - wohnwong und källäwonung a booä häusä waidä - wenni mi aigrichd hob - is villaichd sogoä mol widdä roodfoän drinn - bloos mid indä nedd is villaichd niggs - mol sääng ewendunnell is ja mid dä kaddn vom läbbbdobbb wos zä machn - bis nochäd, dä wolf - falls mä uns nimmä schraim, hörn, sääng - vill schbass on alla bai di schbageddi


----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da hast Du mich erwischt ;-) Die Summe gilt natürlich ohne Tremalzo. Ich wollt ja niemanden erschrecken.
> 
> Is schon klar, dass die letzte Etappe der absolute Hammer ist, aber am letzten Tag sind wir am flexibelsten.
> 
> ...



hmm, also 2 großen Etappen, dass ich persönlich nicht so begeistert bin sollte ja hinlängst bekannt sein........... .......ich als Bergauffreund. Aber lass es mal nen verregneten Tag haben oder es hält uns irgendwas auf, dann wirst es verfluchen. Bei solchen Strecken hast bestimmt immer den Zeitdruck im HInterkopf...........also denk ich mal, bin ja sowas noch nicht gefahren....


----------



## macmount (26. April 2008)

...........so bin dann mal wech! .....................


----------



## OldSchool (26. April 2008)

Guten Morgen, muss mich leider abmelden, meine Frau braucht das Auto am Sonntag. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Viel Spaß.


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2008)

43KM 190 HM Schnitt ca.23 Jochen K, Bernd B, Roland R.
Samstag morgen ab 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (26. April 2008)

31km, 0hm, Inlinerbegleitfahrt. Unterwegs den Peter getroffen..........kurz dumm geschmarrt dann weitergefahren...............


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2008)

81km knappe 1500hm 16erschnitt
zuhause-über waldstrecke zur kanzel-nach feuerstein auf schotter und waldweg-nach ebs- rothenbühl-am hühnertod eck neue waldauffahrt nach birkenreuth-wallerwarte-judenfriedhof -pretzfeld- dann richt weilersbach, den schoschi mit schatzi getroffen (hübsche maus), rauf zur kirche (oberhalb weilersbach) - waldweg zur kanzel- breyer gedächtnis trail-nochmals rauf zur kanzel- schlangentrail- forchheim- über waldwege nach hause. freu mich scho auf morgen, wenn der bernd heut schon gfohrn ist, werd er morgen wohl den schw-nz einziehen , oder teusch ich mich


----------



## Schoschi (26. April 2008)

der Breier muss mit, ist noch mein letzter erreichbarer Gegner...........sonst fang ich scho nach 20km des greina on......


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2008)

morgen werd langsam gfohrn, versprochen, zumindest bergauf


----------



## ragazza (26. April 2008)

Also nochmal,wie schauts aus ? Kann um 10.15 in B-Mühle sein,eher macht für mich kein Sinn,sonst hab ich 3h Zugfahrt,oder es kann mich jemand um 0907 in Fo mitnehmen,dann wär ich pünktlich.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 81km knappe 1500hm 16erschnitt
> zuhause-über waldstrecke zur kanzel-nach feuerstein auf schotter und waldweg-nach ebs- rothenbühl-am hühnertod eck neue waldauffahrt nach birkenreuth-wallerwarte-judenfriedhof -pretzfeld- dann richt weilersbach, den schoschi mit schatzi getroffen (hübsche maus), rauf zur kirche (oberhalb weilersbach) - waldweg zur kanzel- breyer gedächtnis trail-nochmals rauf zur kanzel- schlangentrail- forchheim- über waldwege nach hause. freu mich scho auf morgen, wenn der bernd heut schon gfohrn ist, werd er morgen wohl den schw-nz einziehen , oder teusch ich mich


Do hosd recht! MUss echt den Schwanz einziehen! 
Muss morgen Nachmittag nach Bremen hoch. DA ist mir das ganze dann zu stressig wenn ich erst nach BEhringersmühle fahre. MAche morgen ne Tour von zu Hause aus. HAusen-KAnzel-Walberla-HAusen. Sind dann acu ca. 45 Km


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also nochmal,wie schauts aus ? Kann um 10.15 in B-Mühle sein,eher macht für mich kein Sinn,sonst hab ich 3h Zugfahrt,oder es kann mich jemand um 0907 in Fo mitnehmen,dann wär ich pünktlich.



Servus Robert,

9.07 am Bahnhof in Forchheim. Ich hol dich ab.


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> der Breier muss mit, ist noch mein letzter erreichbarer Gegner...........sonst fang ich scho nach 20km des greina on......



ned Gegner wir foan ja miteinander.


----------



## ragazza (26. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Robert,
> 
> 9.07 am Bahnhof in Forchheim. Ich hol dich ab.



Danke Schatz   du bist meine Rettung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also nochmal,wie schauts aus ? Kann um 10.15 in B-Mühle sein,eher macht für mich kein Sinn,sonst hab ich 3h Zugfahrt,oder es kann mich jemand um 0907 in Fo mitnehmen,dann wär ich pünktlich.



10.15 uhr ist den meisten zu spät, mir auch, kann dir heut abend bescheid geben, ob ich dich von forchheim mitnehmen kann, denn dann weiss ich ob martina mitfährt oder nicht, also bleib mal online


@bernd, du bist a hirsch , dann sehn wir uns ja erst wieder am lago.

bin grad am touren raussuchen vom lago, da wir ja gesehen haben, das nach 1500hm die meiste luft raus ist, werde ich weng umplanen.

die 136 kehren tour bleibt, sind nur 1570hm
altissimo überquerung ist gestrichen, wegen schnee und kontiemangel, alternativ were gondeln rauf zum baldo, und dann hoch richt. altissimo, bis der trail weggeht, den folgen bis malcesine.
dann noch ne neue tour, die ich teilweise ned kenn, auffahrt mitn auto nach vesio, da tourenstart durchs micheltal hoch zum tremalzo, aber nur bis malga giapa 1650meereshöhe, sin bis dahin ca 1200hm, dann auf neuen trail 222 er runter, und ca 150hm schiebe oder tragpassage hoch zum fobia, danach auf 218er trail runter ins valle de bondo (super spitzkehrentrail im wald. im bondo tal dann die endscheidung, zurück zum auto, martina wird das wohl machen müssen, weil ja mein bora in vesio steht, ihr werdet euch wohl am besten von euren damen shutteln lassen, nach vesio rauf, wenn einer dann kaputt ist , kann er ja mit martina runter fahren, der rest kann weiter zur rochetta über 422 er runter nach riva, dort mit der fähre nach malc. und ich nach arco mitn radl, müssten so um die 1600hm sein, klärt das mitn shutteln am besten mal ab.
des weren 3 touren die ich euch anbieten kann, am ersten tag ,also donnerstag, mach ich ne kleine tour in der arco gegent, warscheinlich die tovo tour, roland wird da wohl nich mitgehen hat er gsagt, beim rest weiss ich ned, also sagt bescheid obs euch so passt , oder mach andere vorschläge


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Danke Schatz   du bist meine Rettung



hat sich überschnitten, ist also schon geklärt


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do hosd recht! MUss echt den Schwanz einziehen!



No ja des bissla geht ja schnell eizieng.


----------



## ragazza (26. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.15 uhr ist den meisten zu spät, mir auch, kann dir heut abend bescheid geben, ob ich dich von forchheim mitnehmen kann, denn dann weiss ich ob martina mitfährt oder nicht, also bleib mal online
> 
> 
> @bernd, du bist a hirsch , dann sehn wir uns ja erst wieder am lago.
> ...



mir passt alles,kenn ja nichts anderes


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> am ersten tag ,also donnerstag, mach ich ne kleine tour in der arco gegent, warscheinlich die tovo tour, roland wird da wohl nich mitgehen hat er gsagt, beim rest weiss ich ned, also sagt bescheid obs euch so passt , oder mach andere vorschläge



Ich fahr ja mitm Roland, wenn mer rechtzeitig unten sind würd ich am Donnerstag auch gleich ne Runde mitdrehen!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja mitm Roland, wenn mer rechtzeitig unten sind würd ich am Donnerstag auch gleich ne Runde mitdrehen!!



Rechtzeitig unten sind wir auf alle Fälle denn Abfahrt 3.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2008)

@Sven
Du kannst auf den AlpenX leider nicht mitkommen. Denn wer 131 KM und ca. 1800 HM am Tag fährt ist bei uns fehl am Platz.  
Entweder du kaufst dir ein Downhill Bike (25KG) oder wir packen dir Bleiplatten in den Rucksack.
131 KM das ist mein Wochenpensum.  
Am Gardasee nimmst du meinen Rucksack das, das klar ist.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2008)

heut ist SX angsagt, also am berg hoch , auf mich warten


----------



## Schoschi (27. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut ist SX angsagt, also am berg hoch , auf mich warten



ist er nicht ein Scherzkeks.........


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig unten sind wir auf alle Fälle denn Abfahrt 3.00 Uhr.



*gääähn* ohja da muss ich ja wieder früh aufstehen  ist mir aber ganz recht 



RolandMC schrieb:


> @Sven
> Du kannst auf den AlpenX leider nicht mitkommen. Denn wer 131 KM und ca. 1800 HM am Tag fährt ist bei uns fehl am Platz.
> Entweder du kaufst dir ein Downhill Bike (25KG) oder wir packen dir Bleiplatten in den Rucksack.
> 131 KM das ist mein Wochenpensum.
> Am Gardasee nimmst du meinen Rucksack das, das klar ist.



Also nach der genauen Streckenplanung   von Markus wird man sich ja noch ein bißchen vorbereiten dürfen oder? Außerdem fahr ich ja net schnell 
Ich mach jetzt mal Frühstück dann fahr ich ne Stunde mitm Hardtail, Beine a bissl locker treten nach der gestrigen Strapaze


----------



## kubikjch (27. April 2008)

Hallo Ihr Schönwetterradler,
war heut früh auch a weng unterwegs mit Crossbike






, über Forchheim und über Drosendorf aufn Feuerstein.
Waren 43km in 1:52 mit ca. 400 hm, macht an Schnitt von 23 und ...
So langsam werds wieder (freu)

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Schönwetterradler,
> war heut früh auch a weng unterwegs mit Crossbike
> 
> 
> ...



Und wennsd bei dem Wedda nu dei Schutzblecha wegmachsd bisd sogoa nu aweng schnella.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2008)

zur heutigen tour, hab mein sx eingewiehen, muss aber sagn, das es generel kein touren bike ist, mann kann zwar einigermassen gut bergauf damit fahren, aber es waren ja nur 1000hm heut, und des in sehr langsamen tempo, aber mei freak, bleibt die nr.1 
zur tour.
gstartet in behringersmühle, dann auf trail nach tüchersfeld, wo der roland wieder mal kettenriss hatte, dann weiter übers pferdeloch nach pottenstein zum hochplateau, und auf trail runter ins mariental, danach auf waldpiste richt prüllsbirkach und auf trail ins püttlachtal, weiter rauf nach elbersberg, und auf dern uhl weg runter wieder ins püttlachtal, dann strasse rauf zum ziegenberg oder sängerhüttn, und auf trail runter nach pottenstein, danach war bergfahren angsagt, den kreutzweg hoch und  runter zum bährenschluchtrail, dann hoch nach weidmannsgeses, und runter nach tücherssfeld, dann den nächsten kreutzweg hoch, ist den bernd sein lieblingsberg, und auf trail runter zum auto, war lustig, awneg zu wenig km und viel zu wenig Hm für den wetter, so nun einig bilder, teil recht unscharf, aber ist halt mit der dreckskamera so.

erste rast am hochplateau





[/URL][/IMG]

uhlwegtrail runter ins püttlachtal





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

die  rolandangststufen, die er heut geknackt hat





[/URL][/IMG]

oben am ziegenberg






[/URL][/IMG]

jan bei den letzten trailmeter vom ziegenberg





[/URL][/IMG]

und zum schluss unser robert, der heut wieder mal einen orginal ragazza überschlag gemacht hat, genauso wie damals am adlerstein, direkt übern lenker in die büsche, ist aber nix passiert.





[/URL][/IMG]

war heut ne gemischte truppe mit nen neuen mitbiker (jan) der sich fürs erste mal fränkische tapfer geschlagen hat, ende des jahres wirst auch du über diese trail grinsen, und sie lieben oder hassen.


----------



## ragazza (27. April 2008)

War mal wieder ne gute Tour 

Auf dem Bild hier hatte Schoschi ne Schraube locker:


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2008)

Schade das wir dieses mal kein Flugbild haben. War richtig spektakulär.
Ihr wisst was ich meine oder ?


----------



## Axalp (27. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.15 uhr ist den meisten zu spät, mir auch, kann dir heut abend bescheid geben, ob ich dich von forchheim mitnehmen kann, denn dann weiss ich ob martina mitfährt oder nicht, also bleib mal online
> 
> 
> @bernd, du bist a hirsch , dann sehn wir uns ja erst wieder am lago.
> ...



601, 601, 601, 601, 601...

Kann man da am Donnerstag auch schon hoch? Ich würd den halt' schon gerne fragen, wenn ich schon mal unten bin.

Mein Schwarzwald-Trainingslager hat gerade gezeigt, dass 5500 Hm in 3 Tagen für mich kein Thema sind!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (27. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schade das wir dieses mal kein Flugbild haben. War richtig spektakulär.
> Ihr wisst was ich meine oder ?


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2008)

Was hab ich da gelesen mit Kettenriss? Fährt da jemand nen Eingelenker mit etwas viel Kettenzug??


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2008)

Ich wurde von einem anderen Forumsmitglied gebeten ein Video hier reinzustellen


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mein Schwarzwald-Trainingslager hat gerade gezeigt, dass 5500 Hm in 3 Tagen für mich kein Thema sind!!!



Wieder einer der mit dem Sven in einer Guppe fährt. Wir sollten unsere Gruppe unterteilen in A und B. A= Sven, Markus, Thomas. B= Schorsch, Bernd und Ich. Gruppe B hat einen Tag mehr Zeit und darf auch Lifte und andere Hilfsmittel nutzen.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich wurde von einem anderen Forumsmitglied gebeten ein Video hier reinzustellen



*Endlich mal wieder ein schönes Video*
Endlich diese Kopfsache überwunden.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was hab ich da gelesen mit Kettenriss? Fährt da jemand nen Eingelenker mit etwas viel Kettenzug??



Nicht Kettenriss sondern Kettenschloss verloren. Das ist mir bei dieser Kette aber schon mal passiert. Die neue liegt schon daheim. Ich will sie nur noch nicht aufziehen sondern erst vor dem AX.


----------



## Mopskoetzen (28. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Breyer,
> 
> wos is denn eigentlich aus dem do gwoan



Der fängt grad richtig des Trainieren an und macht sich Gedanken um sein
zukünftiges Bike.

Voraussichtlich ab Ende Juni Einsatzbereit

Wünsch euch schonmal viel Spass am Gardasee


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Der fängt grad richtig des Trainieren an und macht sich Gedanken um sein
> zukünftiges Bike.
> 
> Voraussichtlich ab Ende Juni Einsatzbereit
> ...



ja hab mit dem Bernd schon gesprochen. Kauf dir aber gleich was mit 160 mm.  
Macht einfach mehr Spass. Ein All Mountain mit 140 ist zwar gut, aber ein 160 mm Bike lässt sich genauso schnell den Berg rauf treten. Bergab ists dann doppelt so schön.
Also bis bald.

Roland


----------



## HTWolfi (28. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja hab mit dem Bernd schon gesprochen. Kauf dir aber gleich was mit 160 mm.
> Macht einfach mehr Spass. Ein All Mountain mit 140 ist zwar gut, aber ein 160 mm Bike lässt sich genauso schnell den Berg rauf treten. Bergab ists dann doppelt so schön.
> Also bis bald.
> 
> Roland



Hi Roland,
hast wohl Angst, dass er schneller oben ist wie Du, wenn er sich was leichtes kauft! 
Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich recht. Auch mit einem SX kannst schnell den Berg hochkommen --> siehe Peter  

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> hast wohl Angst, dass er schneller oben ist wie Du, wenn er sich was leichtes kauft!
> Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich recht. Auch mit einem SX kannst schnell den Berg hochkommen --> siehe Peter
> 
> Ciao Wolfi



Ich hab eigentlich Angst das er schneller wieder drunten ist. Bergauf überholt zu werden ist nicht so schlimm.
Das nächste mal bekommt der Peter ein Tandem aber ohne zweiten Mann mal sehen ob er da an seine Grenzen stösst. Auf Spitzkehrentrails auf jeden Fall.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich Angst das er schneller wieder drunten ist. Bergauf überholt zu werden ist nicht so schlimm.
> Das nächste mal bekommt der Peter ein Tandem aber ohne zweiten Mann mal sehen ob er da an seine Grenzen stösst. Auf Spitzkehrentrails auf jeden Fall.



Was ich gestern von Dir gesehen hab, brauchst weder rauf noch runter Angst haben. Vor allem rauf haste deutlich zugelegt  
Denn letzten Schliff bekommst jetzt am Gardasee  

So, geh jetzt noch a Stündla ans »Steinbrüchlein«, a bissla Technik üben.

Wolfi


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was ich gestern von Dir gesehen hab, brauchst weder rauf noch runter Angst haben. Vor allem rauf haste deutlich zugelegt
> Denn letzten Schliff bekommst jetzt am Gardasee
> 
> So, geh jetzt noch a Stündla ans »Steinbrüchlein«, a bissla Technik üben.
> ...



Labsal für meine geschundene Seele.
Geh jetzt auch noch ein bisschen Radeln aber nur GA1.


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was ich gestern von Dir gesehen hab, brauchst weder rauf noch runter Angst haben. Vor allem rauf haste deutlich zugelegt
> Denn letzten Schliff bekommst jetzt am Gardasee
> 
> So, geh jetzt noch a Stündla ans »Steinbrüchlein«, a bissla Technik üben.
> ...



siehst roland, sagen auch leut, die dich schon a zeit nemmer fohr ham gesehen, nur ga1 bringt dich ned über die alpen, sonder öfters mal an seine grenzen gehn, und schon funktionierts. Am lago ist die wettervoraussicht super, 23grad warm und sonnig.
Und der wolfi geht ins steinbrüchla, awen technik üben, ich glaub ich kotz, will er uns jetzt die schlüssestellen aufm hinterrad überholen Da muss ich glaub anu weng im vorhof rumturna mitn freak:


----------



## Mopskoetzen (28. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja hab mit dem Bernd schon gesprochen. Kauf dir aber gleich was mit 160 mm.
> Macht einfach mehr Spass. Ein All Mountain mit 140 ist zwar gut, aber ein 160 mm Bike lässt sich genauso schnell den Berg rauf treten. Bergab ists dann doppelt so schön.
> Also bis bald.
> 
> Roland



Mein momentaner Favorit:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=139#ausstattung

Ich bitte um Meinungen und a klans Feedbagg


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=139#ausstattung
> 
> Ich bitte um Meinungen und a klans Feedbagg



von den test her ist es super, preis leistung unschlagbar, andere reifen drauf, und perfekt, aber frag halt mal hier im forum, wer ein solcher radl hat, das du mal prope fahren kannst, hast des schon bestellt??
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (28. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> von den test her ist es super, preis leistung unschlagbar, andere reifen drauf, und perfekt, aber frag halt mal hier im forum, wer ein solcher radl hat, das du mal prope fahren kannst, hast des schon bestellt??
> gruss peter



Dem kann ich mich anschließen; ist ein Super-Bike. Allerdings würde ich nur soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn ich's davor mal probegefahren wäre. 

Zum Thema Gardasee: Ich würde am Donnerstag von Torbole aus den Monte di Varagna hochfahren und auf dem 601er wieder runter. Die Auffahrt kreuzt den 601er ja ein paarmal. Je nach Zeit/Wetter/Motivation werden's dann 700-1500Hm GA1...


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich anschließen; ist ein Super-Bike. Allerdings würde ich nur soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn ich's davor mal probegefahren wäre.
> 
> Zum Thema Gardasee: Ich würde am Donnerstag von Torbole aus den Monte di Varagna hochfahren und auf dem 601er wieder runter. Die Auffahrt kreuzt den 601er ja ein paarmal. Je nach Zeit/Wetter/Motivation werden's dann 700-1500Hm GA1...



hey markus, hast schon mal wetter für donnerstag am lago abgschaut, da solls nähmlich pissen, und dan ist der 601er nemmer schö, am freitag,samstag und sonntag solls super werden, wer is der mnt. di vargana, oder meinst die normale altissimo auffahrt


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=139#ausstattung
> 
> Ich bitte um Meinungen und a klans Feedbagg


Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schönes Teil Probefahrt wäre wegen der Grösse nicht schlecht.
Ich bin 173 und würde es in M nehmen.


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2008)

@peter
wo hast dir denn jetzt dein zimmer am lago gebucht?

ich bin noch schwer am überlegen bzw. muss noch einige sachen abklären aber evtl. könnte ich donnerstag abend oder freitag früh auch noch zu euch stoßen. fahre dann auch gern in gruppe A.


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2008)

Glaube die Gruppeneinteilung bezieht sich auf die AX-Teilnehmer.Am Lago fährt nur die Gruppe SRSR miteinander,mit allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Glaube die Gruppeneinteilung bezieht sich auf die AX-Teilnehmer.Am Lago fährt nur die Gruppe SRSR miteinander,mit allen Teilnehmern.



Robert genau richtig.


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2008)

SRSR - slow rauf, slow runter?


----------



## schu2000 (28. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Glaube die Gruppeneinteilung bezieht sich auf die AX-Teilnehmer.Am Lago fährt nur die Gruppe SRSR miteinander,mit allen Teilnehmern.



SRSR?? ESP?? ASR?? BSE?? Häää??  Steh ich auf der Leitung??


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> wo hast dir denn jetzt dein zimmer am lago gebucht?
> 
> ich bin noch schwer am überlegen bzw. muss noch einige sachen abklären aber evtl. könnte ich donnerstag abend oder freitag früh auch noch zu euch stoßen. fahre dann auch gern in gruppe A.



martina, wolfi u ich, pennen in arco, ist überall ausgebucht, wegen den jämerlichn festival ,Ja tempo bergauf ist an den 3tagen ned angsagt, da   
wir erstens ne grosse truppe sind,glaube 8man u 1 frau, und die meisten noch ned am lago zum biken waren, zumintest ned auf den touren , dich ich vorgeschlagen hab, und zweitens, woll mer in einen tempo rauf fahren, so das  wir noch genügend saft in den haxen haben , wenn wir oben sind,  um  spass zu haben bei der abfahrt


----------



## kubikjch (28. April 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=139#ausstattung
> 
> Ich bitte um Meinungen und a klans Feedbagg



Servus,

mei Nachbar hat des 8 er Torque ausm letzten Jahr und is recht begeistert.
Also ich geb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> SRSR - slow rauf, slow runter?



slow rauf, schnell runter


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mei Nachbar hat des 8 er Torque ausm letzten Jahr und is recht begeistert.
> Also ich geb



von wieviel


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2008)

So da wir gestern nicht so viel gefahren sind hab ich heute noch eine extra Runde gedreht. Musste nur nach 35 KM aufhören und mich holen lassen damit das Bubilein nicht nass wird.
35 KM 140 HM 25,3 Schnitt mit 16 KG Bike und nur 2 Kettenblättern vorne.
Und das durch Fo mit seinen roten Ampeln (grr)


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2008)

SRSR hißt natürlich

schnellraufschnellrunter

aber in den Alpen ohne Higsidereinlagen


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So da wir gestern nicht so viel gefahren sind hab ich heute noch eine extra Runde gedreht. Musste nur nach 35 KM aufhören und mich holen lassen damit das Bubilein nicht nass wird.
> 35 KM 140 HM 25,3 Schnitt mit 16 KG Bike und nur 2 Kettenblättern vorne.
> Und das durch Fo mit seinen roten Ampeln (grr)



Ist da etwa leichtes Suchtpotential zu erkennen ?


----------



## Axalp (28. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey markus, hast schon mal wetter für donnerstag am lago abgschaut, da solls nähmlich pissen, und dan ist der 601er nemmer schö, am freitag,samstag und sonntag solls super werden, wer is der mnt. di vargana, oder meinst die normale altissimo auffahrt



Is schon klar. Wenn's pisst geb ich mir das natürlich nicht. Bin im Moment auch nur an trockene Trails gewöhnt. Das soll sich hoffentlich nicht ändern.

Wenn's dagegen gut is würd ich ein Stück mitnehmen. 
Der Mnt. di Varagna ist ein Vorgipfel vom Altissimo. Ich denke mal, dass wir von derselben Auffahrt sprechen.

Was haben wir denn in Malcesine gebucht?
3 DZ und 1 EZ oder gleich 4 DZ?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=139#ausstattung
> 
> Ich bitte um Meinungen und a klans Feedbagg


Ich würds nicht nehmen! Kannste keinen Flaschenhalter hinmachen!! Buahh     (Ist ein Insiderwitz!!)


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> SRSR hißt natürlich
> 
> schnellraufschnellrunter
> 
> aber in den Alpen ohne Higsidereinlagen


So ein Schmarrn!! 
SRSR: SaufenRülpsenSaufenRülpsen !!


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Is schon klar. Wenn's pisst geb ich mir das natürlich nicht. Bin im Moment auch nur an trockene Trails gewöhnt. Das soll sich hoffentlich nicht ändern.
> 
> Wenn's dagegen gut is würd ich ein Stück mitnehmen.
> Der Mnt. di Varagna ist ein Vorgipfel vom Altissimo. Ich denke mal, dass wir von derselben Auffahrt sprechen.
> ...



3 DZ und 1 EZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ist da etwa leichtes Suchtpotential zu erkennen ?



nein es war nur der Himmel denn der wurde immer dunkler und der Wind blies stark. Und ich wollte nicht das es heisst Wer fährt da durch Nacht und Wind es ist der Roland mit seinem Kind äh Bike. 
ich lies mich dann auch abholen als es zu regnen anfing.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn!!
> SRSR: SaufenRülpsenSaufenRülpsen !!


AX heisst dann DSDS 
Deutschland sucht den Supertourer


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina, wolfi u ich, pennen in arco, ist überall ausgebucht, wegen den jämerlichn festival ,Ja tempo bergauf ist an den 3tagen ned angsagt, da
> wir erstens ne grosse truppe sind,glaube 8man u 1 frau, und die meisten noch ned am lago zum biken waren, zumintest ned auf den touren , dich ich vorgeschlagen hab, und zweitens, woll mer in einen tempo rauf fahren, so das  wir noch genügend saft in den haxen haben , wenn wir oben sind,  um  spass zu haben bei der abfahrt



aha, ich bekomm heut noch infos, wie es im allgäu ausschaut. danach werd ich entschdeiden, was ich mache.


----------



## Schoschi (29. April 2008)

Hey, 
zum Canyon, Lieferzeiten erfragen, obwohl die dann eh nicht stimmen. Mein Kollege hat im Februar auch eins bestellt und hats immer noch nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß dauerts länger als angegeben.......


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

@ Alpencross: Ich würde vorschlagen am Mittwoch Abend nach Garmisch zu fahren und dann bei der ersten Etappe am Donnerstag noch den Fernpass mitzunehmen und bis nach Nassereith oder Imst zu fahren. Wären dann ca. 1300 Hm und 45 km. Das würde dann Tag zwei deutlich entzerren. Ca. 65 Km und 1600 Hm.
Ich werde mein Laptop mit an den Lago nehmen. Da ist die Tourensoftware installiert und wir können dann alles fix machen. Wenn wir die Tour komplett mit der CD machen können wir uns die GPS Daten direkt vom Verlag schicken lassen. Das spart viel Zeit und wir wissen, das es dann passt. Müssten wir uns nur noch die Karten als Backup besorgen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nein es war nur der Himmel denn der wurde immer dunkler und der Wind blies stark. Und ich wollte nicht das es heisst Wer fährt da durch Nacht und Wind es ist der Roland mit seinem Kind äh Bike.
> ich lies mich dann auch abholen als es zu regnen anfing.


Mädchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Schönwetterradler,
> war heut früh auch a weng unterwegs mit Crossbike
> 
> 
> ...


:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Alpencross: Ich würde vorschlagen am Mittwoch Abend nach Garmisch zu fahren



Hab erst ab Donnerstag Urlaub und kann am Mittwoch definitiv net eher weg...


----------



## kubikjch (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> :kotz:




A...Loch 
Aber schnell


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hab erst ab Donnerstag Urlaub und kann am Mittwoch definitiv net eher weg...



Na ja dann halt ohne anreise am Vortag.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hab erst ab Donnerstag Urlaub und kann am Mittwoch definitiv net eher weg...



Mittwoch Abend fahren. Wie lang arbeitest du Mittwoch ?
Müssten wir halt so legen das es passt.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mädchen!!!



ich hab da immer Angst wegen meinen Naturlocken.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

Auf alle Fälle bis 17 Uhr. Ob ich da pünktlich rauskomm weiß ich aber auch net, da mein Chef in Wien ist und ich ihn vom Büro aus unterstütze...zunächst sollt ich bis einschließlich Mittwoch mit nach Wien


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle bis 17 Uhr. Ob ich da pünktlich rauskomm weiß ich aber auch net, da mein Chef in Wien ist und ich ihn vom Büro aus unterstütze...zunächst sollt ich bis einschließlich Mittwoch mit nach Wien


Also Donnerstag zeitig losfahren. Autos abgeben und Tour starten. 1300 HM und 45 KM müssten ja für die langsamsten von uns zu schaffen sein  oder Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag zeitig losfahren. Autos abgeben und Tour starten. 1300 HM und 45 KM müssten ja für die langsamsten von uns zu schaffen sein  oder Bernd


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Alpencross: Ich würde vorschlagen am Mittwoch Abend nach Garmisch zu fahren und dann bei der ersten Etappe am Donnerstag noch den Fernpass mitzunehmen und bis nach Nassereith oder Imst zu fahren. Wären dann ca. 1300 Hm und 45 km. Das würde dann Tag zwei deutlich entzerren. Ca. 65 Km und 1600 Hm.
> Ich werde mein Laptop mit an den Lago nehmen. Da ist die Tourensoftware installiert und wir können dann alles fix machen. Wenn wir die Tour komplett mit der CD machen können wir uns die GPS Daten direkt vom Verlag schicken lassen. Das spart viel Zeit und wir wissen, das es dann passt. Müssten wir uns nur noch die Karten als Backup besorgen.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Der Tenor war am ersten Treffen eigentlich, dass wir am Anreise-Tag nur eine Tour zum einrollen fahren. 
OK, für Gruppe A sind 45km und 1300 Hm "einrollen", aber ich will net hören was der Schorsch sagt, wenn er mit seiner Größe ganz unentspannt aus dem Auto steigt und dann erstmal 1300 Hm kurbeln darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Tenor war am ersten Treffen eigentlich, dass wir am Anreise-Tag nur eine Tour zum einrollen fahren.
> OK, für Gruppe A sind 45km und 1300 Hm "einrollen", aber ich will net hören was der Schorsch sagt, wenn er mit seiner Größe ganz unentspannt aus dem Auto steigt und dann erstmal 1300 Hm kurbeln darf...



Also ich zugehörig zur Gruppe *B* würde aber auch vorschlagen am ersten Tag etwas weiter zu fahren. Da wir aus der Gruppe *B* dann am nächsten Tag nicht ganz so viele Kilometer fahren müssen. Denn wir aus der Gruppe *B* müssen mit unseren Kräften etwas haushalten. Damit wir von der Gruppe *B* auch ins Ziel kommen. Ansonsten kann ich zur Tour nur sagen und ich hoffe ich spreche für die ganze Gruppe *A und B* das wir eine Super Tour.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> aber ich will net hören was der Schorsch sagt,



Der Schorsch sagt Ho Ho Ho (alter Liedtext).
Ich glaube so ist es dem Schorsch auch recht. Denn wenn der 2 Tag etwas entschärft ist, ist die Tour auch etwas lockerer.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

han gerade gemerkt ich hatte den 5000sten Eintrag.  

Jetzt wird dieser Fred bald geschlossen und der zweite Teil aufgemacht.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

Na ich denk mal für Gruppe *A* doch wohl auch!!!  (ach ich seh grad der Roland hat die Gruppe A noch mit eingeschlossen  )
Ich denk mal wenn wir am Donnerstag irgendwann gegen Mittag (oder zuvor) auf die Bikes steigen dann sollten doch die 45km/1300hm auch recht allgemeinverträglich sein oder? Selbst mit nem 10er Schnitt hat man die Strecke nach 4,5 (Fahr)Stunden hinter sich.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> han gerade gemerkt ich hatte den 5000sten Eintrag.
> 
> Jetzt wird dieser Fred bald geschlossen und der zweite Teil aufgemacht.



Weiß net ob die Herren Admins das noch machen. Es gab wohl einige Leute denen diese Teilung der Threads net gepasst hat und die dagegen gewettert haben...


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na ich denk mal für Gruppe *A* doch wohl auch!!!  (ach ich seh grad der Roland hat die Gruppe A noch mit eingeschlossen  )
> Ich denk mal wenn wir am Donnerstag irgendwann gegen Mittag (oder zuvor) auf die Bikes steigen dann sollten doch die 45km/1300hm auch recht allgemeinverträglich sein oder? Selbst mit nem 10er Schnitt hat man die Strecke nach 4,5 (Fahr)Stunden hinter sich.



10er Schnitt  Ich fahr gerade so schnell ,daß ich nicht nach rechts oder links kippe.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10er Schnitt  Ich fahr gerade so schnell ,daß ich nicht nach rechts oder links kippe.



Ok dann können wir uns ja die Kosten für die erste Übernachtung gleich sparen weil wir die Nacht dann durchfahren


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich zugehörig zur Gruppe *B* würde aber auch vorschlagen am ersten Tag etwas weiter zu fahren. Da wir aus der Gruppe *B* dann am nächsten Tag nicht ganz so viele Kilometer fahren müssen. Denn wir aus der Gruppe *B* müssen mit unseren Kräften etwas haushalten. Damit wir von der Gruppe *B* auch ins Ziel kommen. Ansonsten kann ich zur Tour nur sagen und ich hoffe ich spreche für die ganze Gruppe *A und B* das wir eine Super Tour.



Ok, basst    

Der 'Captain' der Gruppe B hat gesprochen...


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2008)

unterbrechung eurer alpen-x planung, erst mal lago überstehen 

donnerstag  tour mach mer kurzfristig aus, wegen wetter (601, della pace), am freitag, start mer in vesio, auffahrt zum tremalzo über michel tal, aber nur bis wiesengelände (liegt auf 1600mh), dann über diverse trails in bondo tal, wer nemmer kann, kannt dort abfahren, aber auf strasse der rest weiter über rochetta -422 nach riva, also macht  klar wegen raufkommen nach vesio, entweder selbst mtn auto rauf, proplem , ihr seid zum schluss in riva, und auto in vesio, oder ihr lasst euch von euren damen hochfahren. treffpkt in vesio oben am parkplatz, wo die klein picknik wiese mit wasserstell ist  (sven und roland, findet ihr des noch) uhrzeit, bis wann könnt ihr oben sein (wird ne lange tour) bitte abklären und bescheid geben. den rest mach mer dann bei der tour aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt in vesio oben am parkplatz, wo die klein picknik wiese mit wasserstell ist  (sven und roland, findet ihr des noch) uhrzeit, bis wann könnt ihr oben sein (wird ne lange tour) bitte abklären und bescheid geben. den rest mach mer dann bei der tour aus



Obs der Roland noch find weiß i net, ich finds denk ich noch  
Zeit müss mer halt noch ausmachen. Wie lang dürfte das ganze denn dauern? Wenn mer für die Tour 10 Stunden brauchen dann sollt mer scho um 8 dort sein


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ok, basst
> 
> Der 'Captain' der Gruppe B hat gesprochen...



Nix Captain, nur Mitglied.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Obs der Roland noch find weiß i net, ich finds denk ich noch
> Zeit müss mer halt noch ausmachen. Wie lang dürfte das ganze denn dauern? Wenn mer für die Tour 10 Stunden brauchen dann sollt mer scho um 8 dort sein



solln die autofahrer endscheiden , ich denk um  10.00uhr oder 10.30 uhr  sollten wir in vesio losfahren, fürn breyer gild a std eher, weil er eh immer zu spät kommt


----------



## Schoschi (29. April 2008)

Weise Worte des B-Captains...........gute Idee...........und Mittags erst in Garmisch ist eh spät. Wenn ma früh losfahren start ma scho vormittags die Tour.......


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> solln die autofahrer endscheiden , ich denk um  10.00uhr oder 10.30 uhr  sollten wir in vesio losfahren, fürn breyer gild a std eher, weil er eh immer zu spät kommt



...und die Hälfte vergisst...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mitglied.


Seit wann issn da was gewachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und die Hälfte vergisst...


Schlagring ist auf jedenfall dabei!!!


----------



## kubikjch (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nix Captain, nur Mitglied.



aber aufsprechen wie 10 naggerde necha


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seit wann issn da was gewachsen?



Bin ja erst seit kurzem Mitglied.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> solln die autofahrer endscheiden , ich denk um  10.00uhr oder 10.30 uhr  sollten wir in vesio losfahren, fürn breyer gild a std eher, weil er eh immer zu spät kommt



Siehe post 5018!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> aber aufsprechen wie 10 naggerde necha



Fusion Freak Fahrer halten sich raus.


----------



## kubikjch (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fusion Freak Fahrer halten sich raus.



Leg dich halt endlich nein Bett, wenns Bubila müd is


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Leg dich halt endlich nein Bett, wenns Bubila müd is


ich hobs ned so schö daß ich im Büro ausschlofn konn und meina Fra erzähln muss das ohne dich ned geht. Und deshalb recht späd hamkumm. Und dann früh ned rauskumm.


----------



## kubikjch (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hobs ned so schö daß ich im Büro ausschlofn konn und meina Fra erzähln muss das ohne dich ned geht. Und deshalb recht späd hamkumm. Und dann früh ned rauskumm.


----------



## ragazza (29. April 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> han gerade gemerkt ich hatte den 5000sten Eintrag.
> 
> Jetzt wird dieser Fred bald geschlossen und der zweite Teil aufgemacht.



Also ich nehm ein Pils,,,, und die anderen ?


----------



## ragazza (29. April 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schlagring ist auf jedenfall dabei!!!



Nimm lieber än Saddl mied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2008)

so, falls es noch jemanden interessiert. ich bin dann mal im allgäu. irgendwas von skitour war noch die rede.   aber aufs rad werd ich auch steigen, hab ja dann zwei dabei.

viel spaß am lago.


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, falls es noch jemanden interessiert. ich bin dann mal im allgäu. irgendwas von skitour war noch die rede.   aber aufs rad werd ich auch steigen, hab ja dann zwei dabei.
> 
> viel spaß am lago.



wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2008)

Also noch mal Treffpunkt für alle im schönen Touriort in Malcesine:

Hotel Capri
Loc. Madonnia
Via Panorama, 26
37018 Malcesine

0039-045-7400385

Gute Fahrt bis morgen.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2008)

Capri?? Was isn aus dem Hotel Villa Smeralda geworden? Das war eigentlich mein letzter Stand...was kostn dort das Zimmer?? Danke für die Info


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2008)

Auf gehts Richtung Süden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Mai 2008)

viel spaß da unten.... und ich muss alleine durch die Wälder fahren


----------



## macmount (1. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> viel spaß da unten.... und ich muss alleine durch die Wälder fahren



du hosd ds drodsdeem schöö  - iich muss aa dooblaim und haidsung aus maim aldn haus ausbaua  - 
mol a booä froong:
1. wor di goobl originool in daim schbedsi - is des a hunnädsächdsichä??
2. hosd denn schdoalfedädämpfä noch grüsded und wie bisd dämid zäfriidn
3. is des om hindärood a hunnädsechdsichä bremsschaim  
4. wu in allä wäld lichd helmeds

schönn gruus der aa dähamgebliibene Wolf


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du hosd ds drodsdeem schöö  - iich muss aa dooblaim und haidsung aus maim aldn haus ausbaua  -
> mol a booä froong:
> 1. wor di goobl originool in daim schbedsi - is des a hunnädsächdsichä??
> 2. hosd denn schdoalfedädämpfä noch grüsded und wie bisd dämid zäfriidn
> ...



1. des is ana vo di erschtn gobln... also 150
2. en bessern dämbfä gibbds net.
3. jo des is su a klaana schaim... raicht obber
4. in oberfranggn oben in der middn


----------



## macmount (2. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> 1. des is ana vo di erschtn gobln... also 150
> 2. en bessern dämbfä gibbds net.
> 3. jo des is su a klaana schaim... raicht obber
> 4. in oberfranggn oben in der middn



schööns rood -   so aan schdooldämbfä häddi aa gärn(neid) - laidä is bai mir bloos hunnädfädsich väbaud  - obbä wenni a geld finnd - wäri mä di lyrik coil laisdn dengi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (2. Mai 2008)

So wenig wie du momentan fährst, hätt ich bedenken bei aner Stahlfedergabel, net das nu die Feder zamrost


----------



## macmount (3. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> So wenig wie du momentan fährst, hätt ich bedenken bei aner Stahlfedergabel, net das nu die Feder zamrost



wos willsd denn aldä meggärä - ich brauch di schdoolfedä naddüürlich füä mai kaudsch  

wos machd dai fohrärai - maggsd fordschridde???

midde mai wädd obbgrissn  - mol sähng villaichd konni donn mol widdä foän


----------



## schu2000 (5. Mai 2008)

Hey ho!! Na alle gut heimgekommen? Hoff ich doch!! Hatte vor Nürnberg noch ne dreiviertel Stunde Stau 
Ich sag erst mal bloß: mei woar des GEIL!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey ho!! Na alle gut heimgekommen? Hoff ich doch!! Hatte vor Nürnberg noch ne dreiviertel Stunde Stau
> Ich sag erst mal bloß: mei woar des GEIL!!!!!



Unsere Heimfahrt war auch nicht so toll. 8 Std aber mit 3 mal halten und einmal essen.

Meisnt du mit mei woa des GEIL die Heimfahrt oder das Wochenende    
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder und Videos.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meisnt du mit mei woa des GEIL die Heimfahrt oder das Wochenende
> Freu mich schon auf die Bilder und Videos.



Blöde Frage  joah Bilder und Videos werden noch kommen aber ich glaub heut nimmer...die Bilder lad ich aber so bald wie möglich hoch und die Videos werden demnächst wieder alle zusammengewurschdeld


----------



## ragazza (5. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage  joah Bilder und Videos werden noch kommen aber ich glaub heut nimmer...die Bilder lad ich aber so bald wie möglich hoch und die Videos werden demnächst wieder alle zusammengewurschdeld



Ah,da freuen wir uns auf ganz großes Kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unsere Heimfahrt war auch nicht so toll. 8 Std aber mit 3 mal halten und einmal essen.
> 
> Meisnt du mit mei woa des GEIL die Heimfahrt oder das Wochenende
> Freu mich schon auf die Bilder und Videos.


Siggsd mir sän ned zum Mäg Fress noch Gredding und sin grod nu duchgrudschd! 
Am Gredinger Berch bisd ja sauber an uns vorbei zogn!!  
Hosd obber scho gsegn, das dord Bassbilder gmachd hom odder? Wall wennsd den ganz Berch so nunder gfohrn bisd  wirds a deuers Bildla und dann musd viuelkleichd sogor Rodfohrn! 

@EX-Urlauber: Worn extrem geile drei Dooch!  Obber heud ned fohrn wor mer drozdem ganz rechd!


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Siggsd mir sän ned zum Mäg Fress noch Gredding und sin grod nu duchgrudschd!
> Am Gredinger Berch bisd ja sauber an uns vorbei zogn!!
> Hosd obber scho gsegn, das dord Bassbilder gmachd hom odder? Wall wennsd den ganz Berch so nunder gfohrn bisd  wirds a deuers Bildla und dann musd viuelkleichd sogor Rodfohrn!
> 
> @EX-Urlauber: Worn extrem geile drei Dooch!  Obber heud ned fohrn wor mer drozdem ganz rechd!



Ich foa dort immer longsom do hams voa Joren amol a Bild vo mia gmachd.
Woann extreme Doch.  Viel dazugleand z.B. Höhenangst und Gondelfahrt.
Super Truppe und super Trails.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2008)

@ peter wie schauts aus ich will morgen fahren. Wennst Lust und Zeit hast.
fränkische ?


----------



## ragazza (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab sogar einen Ersatzschlauch zuviel mit nach Hause gebracht,wer vermisst einen Schwalbe ? 
 Normalerweise hat man ja nen Platten und dann einen Schlauch weniger.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2008)

Also meine "Freeride"-Schläuche sind ja von Maxxis   also kann es keiner von meinen gewesen sein


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2008)

So ich hab jetzt mal meine Bilder alle durchgeschaut und hochgeladen. Dieses Mal sind leider nicht so gar viele Actionbilder dabei, eher Landschaft und so. Bergab warn mer ja oft so schnell dass da keine Bilder zu machen waren 

Donnerstag - 601













Die allabendliche Beschäftigung:





   

Freitag

Auf dem Weg hoch Richtung Vesio:





Planlos???





Bernd B. beim Radbalett (schaut zumindest so aus  )





Da hat sich aber jemand verfahren  










Samstag - der Gondeltag 











Schufterei hoch zum Altissimo:





Nach dem ersten Teil der Abfahrt:





Jeden Abend das selbe 





Sonntag - Spitzkehrentag






Auf dem Gipfel des Monte Stino:














  

Auf los gehts los:





Die Showkehre 





Der "Klettersteig":





Ausklang am Ufer des Idrosee





Alles in allem wie ich schon gesagt habe war es ein suuuuper Wochenende, klasse Touren, und soooooo geile Abfahrten  wenn ich dran denk hab ich sofort wieder dieses breite Grinsen im Gesicht  
Die Videos hab ich auch alle schon mal durchgeschaut, da sind ein paar schöne Sachen dabei. Komm ich hoffentlich am Wochenende mal dazu!!
Bei den Bildern sind übrigens welche von Robert und Markus mit dabei, ich hoffe ihr beide habt nix dagegen!?! Alle Bilder und ein paar Sätze zu jedem Tag gibts wieder auf meiner Homepage


happy biking

Sven


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ peter wie schauts aus ich will morgen fahren. Wennst Lust und Zeit hast.
> fränkische ?



bin zwar heut schon gfohrn, aber mit dir fohr ich doch immer 
morgen um 15.30 in rotenbühl


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin zwar heut schon gfohrn, aber mit dir fohr ich doch immer
> morgen um 15.30 in rotenbühl



  Bis morgen.


----------



## Axalp (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne!

Mir sind immernoch keine Worte für unseren Gardasee-Trip eingefallen. In meinem Wortschatz gibt's leider keine Superlativen für die letzte Woche. 
Das war einfach der Wahnsinn. Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal. 

War eine super Zeit mit einer Super-Truppe. Und der Peter hat wie immer Weltklasse-Touren geguided. Vielen Dank dafür  

Jetzt ist leider erstmal Alltag angesagt *OHNE CHINA* - meine Galgenfrist wurde bis zum 20.05 verlängert. Dann wird weitergeschaut  

Ich werde also am 18.05 in Hollfeld über 35km an den Start gehen und Ende der Woche erstmal auf den Berch  



ragazza schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar einen Ersatzschlauch zuviel mit nach Hause gebracht,wer vermisst einen Schwalbe ?
> Normalerweise hat man ja nen Platten und dann einen Schlauch weniger.



Ich hab mein Ersatzmaterial vollständig nach Hause gebracht. Von mir ist er nicht.



RolandMC schrieb:


> @ peter wie schauts aus ich will morgen fahren. Wennst Lust und Zeit hast.
> fränkische ?



Morgen muss ich leider bis 16 Uhr im Büro hocken. Hab also "'ka Dsaid".

Am Wochenende würd' ich gern den Brotzeittrail in Angriff nehmen. Ich nehm' mal an das wollen noch andere hier  . Soll ja super-Wetter werden seh ich gerade.

Mahlzeit,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (6. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also meine "Freeride"-Schläuche sind ja von Maxxis   also kann es keiner von meinen gewesen sein



Ich fahr Conti-Schläuche


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2008)

Ja der Brotzeittrail da fehlt uns noch eine Stufe. Mal sehen Freitag oder Samstag, denn am Sonntag will ich KM und HM machen.


----------



## Schoschi (6. Mai 2008)

Tagchen,

oh mann, geile Bilder. Ich hab die Woche Spätschicht, d.h. ich fahr morgen früh 3h allaaans, des ist voll öde. Nächste Woche am DIenstag oder Donnerstag gehts zum Oko, endlich mal das große Radl austesten. Wird ne lustige Truppe, haben nen blutigen Anfänger dabei, der hat gestern erst sein Cannyon gekriegt. Also wer mitwill melden, fürn Roland ists Pflicht..........


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Sonne!
> 
> Mir sind immernoch keine Worte für unseren Gardasee-Trip eingefallen. In meinem Wortschatz gibt's leider keine Superlativen für die letzte Woche.
> Das war einfach der Wahnsinn. Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal.
> ...



danke schön, brotzeittrail und zwecklesgraben, den kennst nochned


----------



## Schoschi (6. Mai 2008)

An alle AlpenXler,

ich bin der der das Mulitool mitnehmen soll. Leider fehlt mir zu mein Topeak Alien der Aufsteckadapter für den 8mm Inbus, wie ich dummerweise bei der letzten Tour feststellen musste als meine Kurbel locker war. Das Teil wird auf den 5er oder 6er Inbus aufgesteckt und zapp zarapp hat man nen 8er.
Hat jemand noch so ein Teil ders bei der Tour mitnimmt, sonnst muss ich den riesigen 8er aus der Werkzeugkiste mitnehmen, den kann ich fast nicht heben allein.........


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern sind übrigens welche von Robert und Markus mit dabei, ich hoffe ihr beide habt nix dagegen!?! Alle Bilder und ein paar Sätze zu jedem Tag gibts wieder auf meiner Homepage
> 
> 
> happy biking
> ...



Selbstverständlich nicht! Vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit  



peter metz schrieb:


> danke schön, brotzeittrail und zwecklesgraben, den kennst nochned


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> danke schön, brotzeittrail und zwecklesgraben, den kennst nochned


Wann gehts los? Freitag?


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An alle AlpenXler,
> 
> ich bin der der das Mulitool mitnehmen soll. Leider fehlt mir zu mein Topeak Alien der Aufsteckadapter für den 8mm Inbus, wie ich dummerweise bei der letzten Tour feststellen musste als meine Kurbel locker war. Das Teil wird auf den 5er oder 6er Inbus aufgesteckt und zapp zarapp hat man nen 8er.
> Hat jemand noch so ein Teil ders bei der Tour mitnimmt, sonnst muss ich den riesigen 8er aus der Werkzeugkiste mitnehmen, den kann ich fast nicht heben allein.........



Ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag: Ich nehm 'nen großen 8er mit, darf dafür aber mit dem Zesty fahren... 

*Deckung*


----------



## Schoschi (7. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag: Ich nehm 'nen großen 8er mit, darf dafür aber mit dem Zesty fahren...
> 
> *Deckung*



naa naa, des mach ma net. Außerdem spannen wir dir nen Gummi an die Bremshebel, immer leichte Bremswirkung..............dass wir alle gleich fertig ankommen.......
Wie siehts mit der Routenplanung eigentlich aus? Den ersten Tag wollt mer doch länger machen und den zweiten kürzer oder? Wer bucht jetzt was?
Hast du eigentlich die Riegel im Sonderangebot bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2008)

So heute mal wieder eine fränkische Tour mit dem Peter gemacht. ca. 40 KM und 1150 HM mit ner schönen Geschwindigkeit. Da schlaf ich heut Nacht wenigstens gut.

@Markus ich will mir gerade eine Akkuflex kaufen. Die werd ich dann wohl am Zesty testi müssen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also wer mitwill melden, fürn Roland ists Pflicht..........



So kurz vorm AX noch solchen Risiken aussetzen . Ich weiss ja nicht aber kann man mit Gips am Körper denn noch gut Radl fahren.


----------



## ragazza (7. Mai 2008)

Hab grad mein tapferes Blaues wieder zusammengeschraubt,denn das Opiat wird wohl noch etwas dauern.Die Rahmen sind noch nicht mal in Europa,wahrscheinlich irgendwo auf den weiten Weltmeeren


----------



## villex (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle,

wie ich sehe, habt ihr viel Spass am Gardasee gehabt. Meine Frau und ich sind letztes We in der Gegend um Heiligenstadt rumgekurvt. Gibt es schon konkrete Pläne für das Pfingswochenende?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> naa naa, des mach ma net. Außerdem spannen wir dir nen Gummi an die Bremshebel, immer leichte Bremswirkung..............dass wir alle gleich fertig ankommen.......
> Wie siehts mit der Routenplanung eigentlich aus? Den ersten Tag wollt mer doch länger machen und den zweiten kürzer oder? Wer bucht jetzt was?
> Hast du eigentlich die Riegel im Sonderangebot bekommen?



So, hier das gewünschte Update:
Tag 1 (Anreisetag) Garmisch - Nassereith 45 km 1222 Hm
Tag 2 Nassereith - Ischgl 69 km 1540 Hm
Tag 3 Ischgl - Scuol 38 km 1364 Hm
Tag 4 Scuol - St. Maria / Val Müstair 37 km 1288 Hm
Tag 5 St. Maria / Val Müstair - Sta. Caterina Valfurva 54 km 1670 Hm
Tag 6 Sta. Caterina Valfurva - Dimaro/Val del Sole 73 km 2068 Hm
Tag 7 Dimaro/Val del Sole - Zuclo/Tione 56 km 1728 Hm (Abkürzungsmöglichkeit vorhanden)
Tag 8 (Schlussetappe) Zuclo/Tione - Riva 40 km 1310 Hm 
~412 km ~12200 Hm

Die Karten-Nummern stelle ich am Wochenende mal zusammen. Danach beginnt die Detail-Planung.
Wenn dann alles steht bestellen wir die GPS-Daten und laden sie beim Bernd auf's GPSs.

Wir haben am See mal diskutiert wie wir's mit den Unterkünften machen. Entschlossen wurde, dass wir schon hier alle Unterkünfte buchen. 
Vorteil: Alle 6 kommen in einem Hotel unter und die Hotel-Suche entfällt am Zielort.
Nachteil: Es gibt kein Zurück bei Regen und Kondie-Mangel  
Wer das ganze in die Hand nimmt ist noch offen.

Riegel hab ich beim Stadler geholt. Sind bisher 72 Stück. Ich schau mich zusätzlich nach 'ner anderen Marke um und Gels besorg ich auch noch.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag: Ich nehm 'nen großen 8er mit, darf dafür aber mit dem Zesty fahren...
> 
> *Deckung*



Also wenn ihr eure Leichtbaudinger nehmt dann fahr ich mit meinem Hardtail...und das werd ich dann aber vorm AX noch auf unter 12kg trimmen   



ragazza schrieb:


> Hab grad mein tapferes Blaues wieder zusammengeschraubt,denn das Opiat wird wohl noch etwas dauern.Die Rahmen sind noch nicht mal in Europa,wahrscheinlich irgendwo auf den weiten Weltmeeren



   


Ist doch schön die positiven Effekte vom Wochenende und den letzten Wochen zu merken...gestern mitm Cannondale ne schnelle Runde mit 30er Schnitt gedreht, heut mitm Opium ne kleine Bergrunde gedreht mit 20km und gut 800hm und dabei nen neuen und ein paar alte Trails abgeklappert...so mag ich das. Schade nur dass ich kaum mal vor halb 6 oder 6 von der Arbeit heimkomm sonst wären auch unter der Woche mal längere Touren drin...aber was solls, es steht ja das lange Pfingstwochenende vor der Tür und das Wetter soll super werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...aber was solls, es steht ja das lange Pfingstwochenende vor der Tür und das Wetter soll super werden





villex schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wie ich sehe, habt ihr viel Spass am Gardasee gehabt. Meine Frau und ich sind letztes We in der Gegend um Heiligenstadt rumgekurvt. Gibt es schon konkrete Pläne für das Pfingswochenende?
> 
> ...



Siehe oben: Brotzeit-Trail und Zwecklesgraben. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit werden hier bald bekannt gegeben schätze ich. 
Uhrzeit bitte nicht so früh, denn hier in Erlangen ist Berchkärwa...


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> oh mann, geile Bilder. Ich hab die Woche Spätschicht, d.h. ich fahr morgen früh 3h allaaans, des ist voll öde. Nächste Woche am DIenstag oder Donnerstag gehts zum Oko, endlich mal das große Radl austesten. Wird ne lustige Truppe, haben nen blutigen Anfänger dabei, der hat gestern erst sein Cannyon gekriegt. Also wer mitwill melden, fürn Roland ists Pflicht..........



Mitwollen schon, aber is noch nicht, weil 
a) Arbeit
b) Verletzungsrisiko vor Marathon und AX
c) diverse Umbauten am Ransom nötig nach Erfahrungen vom Gardasee...


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Brotzeit-Trail und Zwecklesgraben. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit werden hier bald bekannt gegeben schätze ich.
> Uhrzeit bitte nicht so früh, denn hier in Erlangen ist Berchkärwa...



Hmmm wär natürlich auch ne Idee  ist schon irgendwas raus an welchem Tag? Würd mich und mein grünes O evtl. auch mal ins Auto schmeißen und euch besuchen kommen...hier bei uns is auch in so nem Kaff Berchfest, da wirds auch spät...aber wenn mer hingehen werd ich eh fahren, dann kann ich am nächsten Tag wenigstens biken


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Brotzeit-Trail und Zwecklesgraben. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit werden hier bald bekannt gegeben schätze ich.
> Uhrzeit bitte nicht so früh, denn hier in Erlangen ist Berchkärwa...



Also ich werde Freitag, Samstag und Montag was machen. Sonntag fällt flach wegen Muttertag. 
Für Brotzeittrail und Zwecklesgraben wären mir Freitag oder Samstag am liebsten. 
@ Markus: Wer Saufen kann kann auch fahren!  Bin ja selbst schon ein paar mal noch halbvoll angetreten. Also hör auf zu jammern!


----------



## Schoschi (8. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wir haben schon ausgemacht dass wir am Oko und Geißkopf langsam tun, ich hab auch null bock mir was zu knaxen.........wir rollen da schön entspannt runter halt, haben eh paar Anfänger dabei, das wird quasi ein Sonntagsausflug.......


----------



## weichling (8. Mai 2008)

Wer fährt denn alles mit?
Wann fahrt ihr denn ?
Wird das eine Freeride Lastiger AX ?
Mit 6 Leuten müst ihr auf jeden Fall buchen. Absagen kann man
zur Not während der Tour.

Grüße Weichling



Axalp schrieb:


> So, hier das gewünschte Update:
> Tag 1 (Anreisetag) Garmisch - Nassereith 45 km 1222 Hm
> Tag 2 Nassereith - Ischgl 69 km 1540 Hm
> Tag 3 Ischgl - Scuol 38 km 1364 Hm
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin ja selbst schon ein paar mal noch halbvoll angetreten. Also hör auf zu jammern!



So wie du im Moment fährst denkt man eigentlich, daß du andauernd voll bist.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm, wir haben schon ausgemacht dass wir am Oko und Geißkopf langsam tun, ich hab auch null bock mir was zu knaxen.........wir rollen da schön entspannt runter halt, haben eh paar Anfänger dabei, das wird quasi ein Sonntagsausflug.......



Wann willst du fahren und um wieviel Uhr. Wenn schon einige Anfänger dabei sind kommt es ja auf mich nicht mehr an. 
Aber wie gesagt schön langsam.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

@Roland, Deine Bikeliste in Deinem Profil passt mal wieder nicht mehr


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus: Wer Saufen kann kann auch fahren!  Bin ja selbst schon ein paar mal noch halbvoll angetreten. Also hör auf zu jammern!



Das erklärt einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2008)

weichling schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn alles mit?


Bernd,Roland,Schorsch,Sven,Thomas und ich + eventl. Jochen 


weichling schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr denn ?


Am 26.06 geht's los...


weichling schrieb:


> Wird das eine Freeride Lastiger AX ?


Ja, weil alle ihre schweren Kisten dabei haben (müssen)


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Sonne!
> 
> Mir sind immernoch keine Worte für unseren Gardasee-Trip eingefallen. In meinem Wortschatz gibt's leider keine Superlativen für die letzte Woche.
> Das war einfach der Wahnsinn.



Sag doch einfach *Roland*


----------



## weichling (8. Mai 2008)

ui, der Metzi fährt nicht mit.



Axalp schrieb:


> Bernd,Roland,Schorsch,Sven,Thomas und ich + eventl. Jochen
> 
> Am 26.06 geht's los...
> 
> Ja, weil alle ihre schweren Kisten dabei haben (müssen)


----------



## Schoschi (8. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann willst du fahren und um wieviel Uhr. Wenn schon einige Anfänger dabei sind kommt es ja auf mich nicht mehr an.
> Aber wie gesagt schön langsam.



Wir wollen am Dienstag voraussichtlich dann fahren, die LIFTKARTE(!) um 13 Uhr lösen. Ich hör um 11 das arbeiten auf, könnten ja zusammen fahren......der Rest kommt selbst hin, ich müsste sonst auch alleine fahren.....


----------



## kubikjch (8. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wer mal von den Nicht-Fusion Fahrern in den Genuss eines gscheiten Rades kommen will , kann sich ab Samstag beim Arthur melden. 
Der bekommt ein ganzes Paket an Test Bikes von Fusion gestellt.
Fread Team, Freak Extrem, Raid, Wiphlash Extrem usw.

Hab grad mit ihm telefoniert und von daher kam das Angebot.

Also greift zu(im speziellen der Roggi Fahrer-damit der amol was gscheits unterm Arscht hat.)


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer mal von den Nicht-Fusion Fahrern in den Genuss eines gscheiten Rades kommen will , kann sich ab Samstag beim Arthur melden.
> Der bekommt ein ganzes Paket an Test Bikes von Fusion gestellt.
> ...



Hehe sollt ich aber am Wochenende doch mal zu euch runter kommen!?  A "gscheites" Rad hab ich zwar schon, aber man kann ja auch mal was anderes testen


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2008)

freitag um 14.oouhr rotenbühl (tour)
samstag um 10.oouhr matterhornwand (techno u tour, zweckl.gr.- brotzeittr.)


passt die uhrzeit, oder später


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wie ich sehe, habt ihr viel Spass am Gardasee gehabt. Meine Frau und ich sind letztes We in der Gegend um Heiligenstadt rumgekurvt. Gibt es schon konkrete Pläne für das Pfingswochenende?
> 
> ...



tour für samstag, sieht ziemlich heftig aus, zumindest für manche trails, man kann aber auch mal schieben


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag um 14.oouhr rotenbühl (tour)
> samstag um 10.oouhr matterhornwand (techno u tour, zweckl.gr.- brotzeittr.)
> 
> 
> passt die uhrzeit, oder später



Jo, passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2008)

@bernd
wenn du morgen mitfährst, bring bitte mei bikezeug mit (handschuh u griffe)

@markus
bist du moin a dabei???


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> bist du moin a dabei???



Na, muss arbeiten


----------



## kubikjch (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wann fahrt ihr denn mal eine normale Tour?
Da ich noch selbstauferlegtes Schlüssel-Stellen-Knack Verbot hab, ich aber mal wieder gern eine Tour mitfahren möcht, würds mich halt mal interessieren.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (8. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Na, muss arbeiten



kaa Dsaid, oder wie 

wenigstens ana, der anu was ärbern muß


----------



## Schoschi (8. Mai 2008)

Ich auch, für Siemens, Volk und Vaterland..............
Werd Samstag in aller Früh ne Tour starten, hab Nachmittags nämlich ka Zeit, meine persönliche CC-Trainings-rasierte Wadeln-Bergauf-Bergab-Strecke, alles nur fürs Kondi..........macht nen riesen Spaß.........!!!

Sonntag mach ich mitm Roland Geheimtraining......darf keiner wissen......



Noch was zum Aufmuntern:
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=okozielsprünge&hl=de&sitesearch=

Na Roland? Kribbelts schon?.........


----------



## villex (8. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> tour für samstag, sieht ziemlich heftig aus, zumindest für manche trails, man kann aber auch mal schieben



Ok Peter,

werde meiner Frau zuliebe eine "normale" tour fahren...ich nehme an, bei euch wird es vor dem alpx keine mehr davon geben, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wann fahrt ihr denn mal eine normale Tour?
> Da ich noch selbstauferlegtes Schlüssel-Stellen-Knack Verbot hab, ich aber mal wieder gern eine Tour mitfahren möcht, würds mich halt mal interessieren.
> ...


Wieso Schlüsselstellen-Knack Verbot?   Ich dacht dein Haxn wäre geknackt??


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich meld mich für Samstag ab. Ich mach mit unseren Gästen aus NRW den Frankenwald ein bißchen unsicher  aber mal schauen was an diesem langen Wochenende noch a bissl geht


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Also greift zu(im speziellen der Roggi Fahrer-damit der amol was gscheits unterm Arscht hat.)


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> wenn du morgen mitfährst, bring bitte mei bikezeug mit (handschuh u griffe)


OK!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach *Roland*


Das ist der Beweis!  Zuviel Biken lässt das Hirn schrumpfen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Beweis!  Zuviel Biken lässt das Hirn schrumpfen!!!



Wos für a Hirn


----------



## Ace of spades (9. Mai 2008)

Servus Leutenbacher,

sind letztes WE bei euch "durchgekommen". Nette Gegend, haben dann schnell gewußt warum die wanderer so gegrinst haben wie wir St. Moritz am Bach entlang (Rotkreis) angefahren haben. So ne Tragepassage lockert immer mal die Beinmuskulatur  

Falls ihr Mo noch nix vorhabt guckt mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6375

Schöne Pfingsten !!


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Servus Leutenbacher,
> 
> sind letztes WE bei euch "durchgekommen". Nette Gegend, haben dann schnell gewußt warum die wanderer so gegrinst haben wie wir St. Moritz am Bach entlang (Rotkreis) angefahren haben. So ne Tragepassage lockert immer mal die Beinmuskulatur
> 
> ...



ich hab leider ka zeit, geh ins fichtelgeb.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab leider ka zeitf



Hey Wolf! Schreibst etz scho underm Bedär seim User odder wos???


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Servus Leutenbacher,
> 
> sind letztes WE bei euch "durchgekommen". Nette Gegend, haben dann schnell gewußt warum die wanderer so gegrinst haben wie wir St. Moritz am Bach entlang (Rotkreis) angefahren haben. So ne Tragepassage lockert immer mal die Beinmuskulatur
> 
> ...


Das fährt man ja auch Bergab und nicht Bergauf! 
Muss Montag leider mal wieder ne Einheit am Kanal für den AX reinschieben.:kotz: 
Vielleicht geht ja mal zu nem anderem Termin was. 
Salve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Servus Leutenbacher,
> 
> sind letztes WE bei euch "durchgekommen". Nette Gegend, haben dann schnell gewußt warum die wanderer so gegrinst haben wie wir St. Moritz am Bach entlang (Rotkreis) angefahren haben. So ne Tragepassage lockert immer mal die Beinmuskulatur
> 
> ...



Leider auch ka Dsaid. Sonntag gehe ich auf einen runden Geburtstag.
Und Montag muss ich dann ruhen. (Kopfweh, Schlecht usw.)


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2008)

Hey Roland,
mach ma moing des Geheimtraining? Komm grad von ner Flachetappe und hab mir mein kleines Näschen verbrannt, obwohl ich voll eingschmiert hab........
Hab jetzt an mein Radl auch paar Neuerungen, wenn schon alle a neus Radl haben. Hab anderen Sattel, Flite ewich leicht, Tunestütze und schicke leichte Bremsen von Hope, gehen aber wie die Sau.
Hock jetzt irgendwie wesentlich besser aufm Radl, Position auch bissl anders jetzt. Muss mich aber noch dran gewöhnen, Sitzfleischmäßig halt, aber wesentlich besser als der Fitzik. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar Dosen Kondition besorgen und der AX kann kommen......alter.....


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> mach ma moing des Geheimtraining? Komm grad von ner Flachetappe und hab mir mein kleines Näschen verbrannt, obwohl ich voll eingschmiert hab........
> Hab jetzt an mein Radl auch paar Neuerungen, wenn schon alle a neus Radl haben. Hab anderen Sattel, Flite ewich leicht, Tunestütze und schicke leichte Bremsen von Hope, gehen aber wie die Sau.
> Hock jetzt irgendwie wesentlich besser aufm Radl, Position auch bissl anders jetzt. Muss mich aber noch dran gewöhnen, Sitzfleischmäßig halt, aber wesentlich besser als der Fitzik.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar Dosen Kondition besorgen und der AX kann kommen......alter.....



Ja aber ich möcht geheimerweise schon so um 8.00 Uhr losfahren. Denn da ist noch kein anderer wach. A schöne lange Tour.
Also des heisst ich fahr um 7.30 Uhr bei mir los und bin so 8.00 Uhr bei dir. Was denkst. Aber des is geheim. Pottenstein, Pegnitz, Hiltpoltstein, Gräfenberg, Igensdorf so ungefähr.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja aber ich möcht geheimerweise schon so um 8.00 Uhr losfahren. Denn da ist noch kein anderer wach. A schöne lange Tour.
> Also des heisst ich fahr um 7.30 Uhr bei mir los und bin so 8.00 Uhr bei dir. Was denkst. Aber des is geheim. Pottenstein, Pegnitz, Hiltpoltstein, Gräfenberg, Igensdorf so ungefähr.



Ja genau, so mach mers, heimwärts vielleicht noch nen Abstecher über Nürnberg, würd da gern mal wieder in Zoo gehen..................


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja genau, so mach mers, heimwärts vielleicht noch nen Abstecher über Nürnberg, würd da gern mal wieder in Zoo gehen..................



Wir können ja immer abkürzen entweder über einen Biergarten  oder weniger KM.
Nimm auf jeden Fall genug Brotzeit mit denn du bist ja immer soooooo hungrig.


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Servus Leutenbacher,
> 
> Falls ihr Mo noch nix vorhabt guckt mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6375
> 
> Schöne Pfingsten !!



Servus!

Ich fahr' mit'm Peter ins Fichtelgebirge. Von daher wird's bei mir auch nichts. 
Man trifft sich aber sicher mal für 'ne Runde.

Gruß,
Axalp


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider auch ka Dsaid. Sonntag gehe ich auf einen runden Geburtstag.
> Und Montag muss ich dann ruhen. (Kopfweh, Schlecht usw.)



@Roland:



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer Saufen kann kann auch fahren!  Bin ja selbst schon ein paar mal noch halbvoll angetreten. Also hör auf zu jammern!



Schorsch, Roland:
Habt ihr kei' Lust auf Fichtelgebirge? Die FR-Abfahrt am Oko nehmen wir auch mit...  
Liften dürfen allerdings nur Leute, die nicht am AX teilnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Roland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahr am Dienstag middn Schorschi auch OKO aber nur Lifteln nix bergauf fahren


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2008)

@markus
wieviel km und hm , welchen schnitt hat mer denn heut, muss noch nen tacho am sx machen
@roland, 
wie wars denn gestern aufm , weisst scho wo, hast die kehre geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (10. Mai 2008)

Servus, 

war heut auch mit Roland und dem Thomas auf dem verbotenen Berg.
Bin sogar ab paar Abfahrten gfahren, aber der Roland ist schlimmer wie mei Mudder, immer ur "Aufpassen", "Langsamer".
Des was i scho selber, bin ja net blöd und hol mer gleich den nächste Bruch.
Wennst die Kehre am R...stein meinst, die hat er gschafft.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2008)

Am Montag werd ich mal meine sozialen Kontakte pflegen. Da werd ich ka Zeit haben zum biken. Aber da Dienstag schon Oko angesagt ist hab ich auch kann rechten Bock. Ich werd mich schätzungseise morgen richten dass ich am Montag eh nicht fahren brauch.......


----------



## macmount (10. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das fährt man ja auch Bergab und nicht Bergauf!
> Muss Montag leider mal wieder ne Einheit am Kanal für den AX reinschieben.:kotz:
> Vielleicht geht ja mal zu nem anderem Termin was.
> Salve



hallo ihr üblen verdächdichn - hobbs gschaffd - bin fürs örschde mol widdä onlain  
nuwos gschaffd fürs örschde - hüddn ausgleerd - om 19. wädd woärschainlich  obgrissn   

@bebbärl - wann feärsdn am monndooch??? - früü glaich???

sersnnn dä Wolf


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> wieviel km und hm , welchen schnitt hat mer denn heut, muss noch nen tacho am sx machen



33 km, 1200 Hm, 11.5 km/h 

...und den Zwecklersgraben auf's erste Mal


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

Des war nicht mein Tag die Kehre am verbotenen leider nicht rumkumma. Gestern middn Thomas und Jochen drom gwesen. Und die R. Stein Kehre aufs erste mal.

Aber ich hob ja genuch Ausreden: neues Rad, anderer LRS, lockeres Hinterrad, zu hoher Luftdruck bla. bla, bla.
Is der Bernd die Tour auch mitgefahren ? 
Wenn ja sehr gut genug KM und HM.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> 33 km, 1200 Hm, 11.5 km/h
> 
> ...und den Zwecklersgraben auf's erste Mal



  
ich hab damals 15 Anläufe braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Des was i scho selber, bin ja net blöd und hol mer gleich den nächste Bruch.
> ...



No ich was ned


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des war nicht mein Tag die Kehre am verbotenen leider nicht rumkumma. Gestern middn Thomas und Jochen drom gwesen. Und die R. Stein Kehre aufs erste mal.
> 
> Aber ich hob ja genuch Ausreden: neues Rad, anderer LRS, lockeres Hinterrad, zu hoher Luftdruck bla. bla, bla.
> Is der Bernd die Tour auch mitgefahren ?
> Wenn ja sehr gut genug KM und HM.



gestartet sind wir zu fünft, als erstes musste bamberger markus (zeitgrund) abbrechen, nach den zwecklesgr. musste bernd aufhören (zeitgrund) und martina (pollenallergie), dann waren waren nur noch markus und ich on tour, sind dann  hoch zum muggentaler                                               höhenweg-spitzkehrentr.-muschelq-wolfsgraben-pinghöhle-nochmals muschelq.

bernd ist den brotzzeittrail super gfohrn, und markus den zwecklgraben 
heut ist pause, und morgen fichteltour, mit schneeberg und ochsenkopf


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war heut auch mit Roland und dem Thomas auf dem verbotenen Berg.
> Bin sogar ab paar Abfahrten gfahren, aber der Roland ist schlimmer wie mei Mudder, immer ur "Aufpassen", "Langsamer".
> ...



freut mich , das du scho wieder so gut unterwegs bist, dann könn mer wieder mal ne (normal) tour zusammen fahren


----------



## kubikjch (11. Mai 2008)

kommt drauf an was ihr unter "normal" Tour jetzt versteht.
Der Roland drückt auch aufs Pedal als wenn es kein morgen gäbe.
Also ich was net. ob ich da noch mithalten kann 
Aber dabei wäre ich gern mal wieder


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was ihr unter "normal" Tour jetzt versteht.
> Der Roland drückt auch aufs Pedal als wenn es kein morgen gäbe.
> Also ich was net. ob ich da noch mithalten kann
> Aber dabei wäre ich gern mal wieder



ja, der roland ist die letzte zeit gut fit geworten, aber ich glaub, es fällt keinen schwer, mal ne tour langsam zu fahren, und mal unterwegs im biergarden nen stop zu machen


----------



## ragazza (11. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, der roland ist die letzte zeit gut fit geworten, aber ich glaub, es fällt keinen schwer, mal ne tour langsam zu fahren, und mal unterwegs im biergarden nen stop zu machen



   immer gut


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was ihr unter "normal" Tour jetzt versteht.
> Der Roland drückt auch aufs Pedal als wenn es kein morgen gäbe.
> Also ich was net. ob ich da noch mithalten kann
> Aber dabei wäre ich gern mal wieder



Ja KM foan und ned on Schlüsselstellen denken.  
Sonst wer ich des amol wie dei Mudda machn und dich übers Knie leng.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

So zurück.

Der Schorschi und ich woan heud unterwegs und ham a bissala fürn AX trainiert. 
*101,61 KM, 1163 HM und an 18,86 Schnitt*  
und des mid unsare 16 KG Böck. Der AX möge kommen.

Also Kondimäßig null Problem. Nur des Arscherl dud doch a bissl weh noch die ganzen KM. No ja as nächsda mol a weng mehra Grem drauf.


----------



## Schoschi (11. Mai 2008)

Jo wor geil,

und bin nicht mal so platt wie ich erwartet hätte. Hab heut des erste mal die Grem probiert, des is ja a Zeuch, hätt ja gedacht dass der Orsch des unterwegs verärbert, ober des ist ja immer noch do.......... 
Nächsten Sonntag gibts Wiesenttalrundfahrt mit allen Bergen, weniger KM aber mehr HM..........
Roland und ich wollen uns jetzt die Beine rasieren.....................gegenseitig   
und dann kaaf ma uns a Carbonfeile.........


----------



## kubikjch (11. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo wor geil,
> 
> Roland und ich wollen uns jetzt die Beine rasieren.....................gegenseitig
> und dann kaaf ma uns a Carbonfeile........
> .



und dann müßt ihr euch des ascherl schmieren,...........gegenseitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So zurück.
> 
> Der Schorschi und ich woan heud unterwegs und ham a bissala fürn AX trainiert.
> *101,61 KM, 1163 HM und an 18,86 Schnitt*
> ...



   Nicht schlecht meine Herren!

Jetzt bringen wir noch den Bernd auf Zack und dann kann's losgehen.
Ich mach mir heuer keine Sorgen wg. AX mehr. Das packen wir alle wenn's die nächsten Wochen so weitergeht.

@Roland: Hab gestern geraucht - hat sich aber nicht auf die Kondi ausgewirkt (71 km, 600 Hm, 19.6 km/h, 122 Durchschnittspuls) 

Bin wieder auf dem Berch...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aufn AX rauchsd a das des Kloa is. Kaum saufns amol a Moß schod das i ned dabei war. Des häd a schöns Bild gem.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> und dann müßt ihr euch des ascherl schmieren,...........gegenseitig



Des Arschal schmierd des Berndilein.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2008)

So jetzt wird für die AX abende trainiert. Geh nämlich auf 40gsten Geburtstag. Morgen Ruhepause für Geist und Körper.


----------



## kubikjch (11. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse a Straßenrunde mitzufahren.
Will morgen mit dem Crossbike a Runde drehen, nach Behringersmühle und über Gößweinstein nach Leutenbach zurück.
Start ca. 8:30
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (11. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des Arschal schmierd des Berndilein.


Stimmt ja, hab ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Schoschi (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse a Straßenrunde mitzufahren.
> Will morgen mit dem Crossbike a Runde drehen, nach Behringersmühle und über Gößweinstein nach Leutenbach zurück.
> Start ca. 8:30
> Ciao
> Jochen



Lust hätt ich scho, muss aber morgen mal weng Schlaf nachholen, außerdem hab ich seit gestern einen neuen Sattel, und da kann mich morgen unmöglich draufsetzen..........nach 2 Umgewöhnungsfahrten dud ma auf gut deutsch der Orsch weh.............


----------



## macmount (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse a Straßenrunde mitzufahren.
> Will morgen mit dem Crossbike a Runde drehen, nach Behringersmühle und über Gößweinstein nach Leutenbach zurück.
> Start ca. 8:30
> Ciao
> Jochen



wolld ned dä bännd kanool foän??? - hädd scho lusd - obbä ich waas ned wu momendaan mai geraffl is und drum is mä 8:30 zä schdrässich  - foorodschdändä hobbi aa im momend ned - und bissi donn örschdmol noch loidäboch kumm - 
worschainlich fori morng donn mol widdä allaa 
dä bännd hod si aa nimmä grüärd
no donn bis donn, dä wolf


----------



## ragazza (11. Mai 2008)

Fahre morgen nach Kloster Weltenburg und zurück mit dem Rennrad und träum dabei von meinem neuen MTB-Rahmen.Möchte dabei die 240km-Marke knacken.Hab aber gestern auch geraucht und bis morgens 0530 gesoffen.Hatte heute Sofa- und Terassentag,musste mich erstmal sammeln.

@ Jochen  schön,daß du schon wieder MTB fahren kannst,werden uns sicherlich bald mal wiedersehen.
@ Wolf  Dein Material ist am Kanal doch komplett unterfordert
@all schöne Fahrten bei dem starken Wetter

Liebe Grüße Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (11. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> .Möchte dabei die 240km-Marke knacken.
> @ Jochen  schön,daß du schon wieder MTB fahren kannst,werden uns sicherlich bald mal wiedersehen.
> Liebe Grüße Robert



Aber immer schö des Ascherl schmieren 
Ich denke auch das wir uns in Bälde mal wiedersehen.
Ich möchte im Juni mal mit meiner Frau und Tochter am Brombachspeicher rumfahren mit einer Übernachtung im Zelt..
Weißt du ob man da wild campieren darf.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wolld ned dä bännd kanool foän??? - hädd scho lusd - obbä ich waas ned wu momendaan mai geraffl is und drum is mä 8:30 zä schdrässich  - foorodschdändä hobbi aa im momend ned - und bissi donn örschdmol noch loidäboch kumm -
> worschainlich fori morng donn mol widdä allaa
> dä bännd hod si aa nimmä grüärd
> no donn bis donn, dä wolf


Servus Wolf!
Sorry war heute bei der Verwandtschaft. Werde morgen eine größerer Runde auf die Kanzel drehen. Auf Kanal habe ich keinen Bock. Wenn du Lust und "Zäid" hast kannst du dich ja nochmal melden.Handy oder Forum.Kannst ja unterwegs abbrechen wenn és zu spät wird. Werde wahrscheinlich zwischen 9 und 10 starten. Evtl. aber auch später. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So jetzt wird für die AX abende trainiert. Geh nämlich auf 40gsten Geburtstag. Morgen Ruhepause für Geist und Körper.


Der Geist macht ja bei dir schon länger Pause oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, hab ich ganz vergessen


Kaum gehts im besser wird er wieder frech!


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Fahre morgen nach Kloster Weltenburg und zurück mit dem Rennrad und träum dabei von meinem neuen MTB-Rahmen.Möchte dabei die 240km-Marke knacken.Hab aber gestern auch geraucht und bis morgens 0530 gesoffen.Hatte heute Sofa- und Terassentag,musste mich erstmal sammeln.



Hey Robert:    240 km? Da würd ich gleich im Kloster bleiben, weil nach der Strecke ging nichts mehr  

Ich bin heute extra nach dem Berch sofort heim, weil sonst geht's morgen dagegen...

@all: Hab heute NICHT! geraucht, dass das mal klar ist. Wenn ich morgen schlecht drauf bin liegts an fehlendem GA1-Trink-Training.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hey Robert:    240 km? Da würd ich gleich im Kloster bleiben, weil nach der Strecke ging nichts mehr
> 
> Ich bin heute extra nach dem Berch sofort heim, weil sonst geht's morgen dagegen...
> 
> @all: Hab heute NICHT! geraucht, dass das mal klar ist. Wenn ich morgen schlecht drauf bin liegts an fehlendem GA1-Trink-Training.



Kann nicht Antworten bin besoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. Mai 2008)

Hey Roland,

Wann hastn dein Rausch ausgschlafen? Wann kann ich dir Heut des Radl vorbeibringen? Wenns so bleibt wie besprochen......

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> Wann hastn dein Rausch ausgschlafen? Wann kann ich dir Heut des Radl vorbeibringen? Wenns so bleibt wie besprochen......
> 
> Grüße



So aufgwacht, obba ausglofn is der Rausch noni ich glab ich bi fasd nu genauso voll wie gesdan. Scheiß Alk (Bier, Sekt, Uso und Erdbeerbowle):kotz: 
Dei Rod bringsd amm besdn Vormiddoch, Middoch dodda Nochmiddoch vorbei (kurz anrufen) denn ich foa woascheinlich mid meina Fra middn Rodl nei da Eisdiele


----------



## kubikjch (12. Mai 2008)

So, sche wors.

50 km mit knapp 700hm bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein.
Und jetzt werd grillt. Des Leben kann scho schö sein


----------



## kubikjch (12. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kaum gehts im besser wird er wieder frech!



Wiesso, Job is Job


----------



## macmount (12. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Wolf!
> Sorry war heute bei der Verwandtschaft. Werde morgen eine größerer Runde auf die Kanzel drehen. Auf Kanal habe ich keinen Bock. Wenn du Lust und "Zäid" hast kannst du dich ja nochmal melden.Handy oder Forum.Kannst ja unterwegs abbrechen wenn és zu spät wird. Werde wahrscheinlich zwischen 9 und 10 starten. Evtl. aber auch später.
> Gruß
> Bernd



sorry - zu schbeed - bin bloos schboraadisch onlain - wor hoid früü laafm - wär nu a bisserl mid där fämmili foän
bis donn - du hosd be.enn??


----------



## Schoschi (12. Mai 2008)

Hey Roland,
hast mei Radl gfunden? Bleibts dabei, ich komm morgen so kurz vor 12 zu dir?


----------



## ragazza (12. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Aber immer schö des Ascherl schmieren
> Ich denke auch das wir uns in Bälde mal wiedersehen.
> Ich möchte im Juni mal mit meiner Frau und Tochter am Brombachspeicher rumfahren mit einer Übernachtung im Zelt..
> Weißt du ob man da wild campieren darf.
> ...



Wild-Zelten geht dort schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr,strengstens bewacht von Wasserwacht,Feuerwehr,Polizei und Nationalgarde.Ich selber fahr da nur selten mal im Winter hin,im Sommer ist da alles in Schwäbischer Hand.Aber wenn mans nicht kennt und mit Kind ists schon ok.


----------



## ragazza (12. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hey Robert:    240 km? Da würd ich gleich im Kloster bleiben, weil nach der Strecke ging nichts mehr
> 
> Ich bin heute extra nach dem Berch sofort heim, weil sonst geht's morgen dagegen...
> 
> @all: Hab heute NICHT! geraucht, dass das mal klar ist. Wenn ich morgen schlecht drauf bin liegts an fehlendem GA1-Trink-Training.



Hab ein bisschen geschwächelt und nur 207 km geschafft,der Hinweg Richtung Osten war recht windig und allein ist das ein Dauerzeitfahren.Hab aber trotzdem einen 28,6er Schnitt gefahren,auf dieser langen Distanz allein bin ich da schon zufrieden.Muss aber sagen so ab 150 km wird alles sehr anstrengend,da kann man essen und trinken was man will,der Speicher wird leerer und leerer.


----------



## kubikjch (12. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wild-Zelten geht dort schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr,strengstens bewacht von Wasserwacht,Feuerwehr,Polizei und Nationalgarde.Ich selber fahr da nur selten mal im Winter hin,im Sommer ist da alles in Schwäbischer Hand.Aber wenn mans nicht kennt und mit Kind ists schon ok.



Das letzte Mal als ich dort war müßte ca. 15 Jahre her sein, da war der große See noch gar nicht angestaut, da konnt man noch so ziemlich überall campen. Aber is egal, is ja nur für eine Nacht. Soll halt eher ne entspannte RRadtour werden und eine Übernachtung im Zelt.


----------



## Thomas72 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Roland,

wennst wieder nüchtern bist, dann probierst morgen mal die Bergaufschlüsselstelle "Staffel". Hab sie heut nach längerer Zeit mal wieder geschafft.
Die Staffel ist komplett trocken und fast ohne Geröll. Am letzten Stück oben reicht es, wenn du im zweiten Gang fährst.

Einen besseren Zeitpunkt findest nimmer.

Viel Glück 

Gruß Thomas

PS: Wie lange habt Ihr denn für eure 100 Km gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal als ich dort war müßte ca. 15 Jahre her sein, da war der große See noch gar nicht angestaut, da konnt man noch so ziemlich überall campen. Aber is egal, is ja nur für eine Nacht. Soll halt eher ne entspannte RRadtour werden und eine Übernachtung im Zelt.



Ja klar,vor der Stauung war das das Abenteuerparadies,Zelten,Feiern,Motocrossfahren,Nacktbaden.....ist jetzt alles vorbei.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> wennst wieder nüchtern bist, dann probierst morgen mal die Bergaufschlüsselstelle "Staffel". Hab sie heut nach längerer Zeit mal wieder geschafft.
> Die Staffel ist komplett trocken und fast ohne Geröll. Am letzten Stück oben reicht es, wenn du im zweiten Gang fährst.
> ...



Auf die Fahrzeit hab ich nicht geschaut. Aber ein 18,86 Schnitt mit den Böcken ist schon nicht so schlecht man muss bedenken bergab haben wir nur 2 Kettenblätter vorne. Da kann man keine richtige Geschwindigkeit machen. Aber wir waren nach der Tour eigentlich noch fit es wäre schon noch einiges gegangen. 
Staffel bergauf kann ich auch mal wieder probieren. Ist gut für die Beine


----------



## Schoschi (13. Mai 2008)

Der Roland hätte nen 20er Schnitt gefahren, ich war der Bremser..........
@Roland: Du bist doch grad online, seh ich doch, geht alles klar mit heut?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab ein bisschen geschwächelt und nur 207 km da kann man essen und trinken was man will,


Kann mir schon vostllen wie das bei dir ausschaut: 
4 Moß und a Schäufala!!   
Ist doch logisch das dann die Beine etwas schwer werden.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2008)

waren gestern im fichtelgeb, freidl,daniel,markus,martina u ich, aber ned zum liften, sonder zum trainieren, ham 1300hm und 37km gemacht.
tour ging von karches zum schneeberg- fichtelsee-und ochsenkopf, den wir dreimal gefahren sind.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ragazza (13. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann mir schon vostllen wie das bei dir ausschaut:
> 4 Moß und a Schäufala!!
> Ist doch logisch das dann die Beine etwas schwer werden.



Ä Radlermass un ä Salod und viele Riegel im Trikot mit 4 Flaschen Wasser,du Hirsch


----------



## Schoschi (13. Mai 2008)

Komm auch grad vom Oko, war saugeil, das Ufo geht wie die Sau.
Der Roland wird immer besser. Wurde heut von nem anderen Fahrer als gazellenhafter Rider bezeichnet........
Eigentlich hätten wir euch sehen müssen, wenn ihr 3 mal gefahren seid!
Waren erst um 1400 oben.........


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Komm auch grad vom Oko, war saugeil, das Ufo geht wie die Sau.
> Der Roland wird immer besser. Wurde heut von nem anderen Fahrer als gazellenhafter Rider bezeichnet........
> Eigentlich hätten wir euch sehen müssen, wenn ihr 3 mal gefahren seid!
> Waren erst um 1400 oben.........


Der Peter hat geschrieben das sie gestern waren du Ochs!! 

Heist der andere Fahrer zufällig Stevie Wonder?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2008)

War recht cool heute am Oko. Bis auf meinen Durchschlag vorne. Deine Arbeitskollegen. 
Mei Radl is aber mid dem neuen Setup auch super gelaufen. Gabel und Dämpferfederweg bis auf 5 mm ausgenutzt. Die zwei Zielsprünge sind sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heist der andere Fahrer zufällig Stevie Wonder?



Glaub ich nicht da er kein Roggi fuhr.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Peter hat geschrieben das sie gestern waren du Ochs!!
> 
> Heist der andere Fahrer zufällig Stevie Wonder?



Wann kommst du diese Woche zurück müssen unbedingt Konditouren machen.
1 x KM und 1 x HM und das im Wechsel. Der Schorsch und ich fahren am Wochenende mal eine HM Tour, und da du auch zur B Gruppe gehörst musst du mittrainieren.
@ all fahre morgen eine fränkische Tour hat jemand Lust (Peter?).


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Peter hat geschrieben das sie gestern waren du Ochs!!




jo mei, war weng heiß gestern unterm Helm...........


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... Der Schorsch und ich fahren am Wochenende mal eine HM Tour, und da du auch zur B Gruppe gehörst musst du mittrainieren...



Ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zur Gruppe B. 3 Wochen China ohne Trainingsmöglichkeit sind mir fast sicher  

...aber wenn's überhaupt nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch einen Joker aus dem französischen Raum ziehen...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zur Gruppe B. 3 Wochen China ohne Trainingsmöglichkeit sind mir fast sicher
> 
> ...aber wenn's überhaupt nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch einen Joker aus dem französischen Raum ziehen...



So ein Zesty mit abgeflextem Steuerrohr ist doch auch schön anzusehen, weil fahren kannst du dann nicht mehr.
Und schau mal das du jetzt nach China kommst nicht das sich der Termin noch mit unserem AX überschneidet.


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus,

fährst du am Sonntag in Hollfeld mit?

Wenn ja können wir ja am Samstag eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden um die Startunterlagen zu holen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (14. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zur Gruppe B. 3 Wochen China ohne Trainingsmöglichkeit sind mir fast sicher
> 
> ...aber wenn's überhaupt nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch einen Joker aus dem französischen Raum ziehen...



Mußt du es halt so wie der Bernd machen.
An der Theke so aufsprechen das einen die Chinesischen Miezen anspeien:kotz:  
Außerdem war der Bernd nach China doch immer topfit


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zur Gruppe B. 3 Wochen China ohne Trainingsmöglichkeit sind mir fast sicher
> 
> ...aber wenn's überhaupt nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch einen Joker aus dem französischen Raum ziehen...



Es gibt doch einen Gott..................und deine Französin nimmst net mit..........keine Weiber auf der Tour........


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So ein Zesty mit abgeflextem Steuerrohr ist doch auch schön anzusehen, weil fahren kannst du dann nicht mehr.
> Und schau mal das du jetzt nach China kommst nicht das sich der Termin noch mit unserem AX überschneidet.



Ok,ok, dann wird mir wenigstens auch ein 20er Kettenblatt erlaubt sein  

Termin kann sich nicht überschneiden, da ich nur ein 30-Tages-Visum hab.  



kubikjch schrieb:


> Mußt du es halt so wie der Bernd machen.
> An der Theke so aufsprechen das einen die Chinesischen Miezen anspeien:kotz:
> Außerdem war der Bernd nach China doch immer topfit



Theke mit Tussis gibt's keine, da wir auf dem Kraftwerksgelände im Containerdorf hausen  :kotz: 



Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> fährst du am Sonntag in Hollfeld mit?
> 
> ...



Können wir machen. Eventuell kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit. Wäre das okay? 
Wann würdest Du denn fahren?


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .........keine Weiber auf der Tour........



Warum darf der Bernd dann mit ?


----------



## Thomas72 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus,

einen genauen Zeitpunkt weiß ich noch nicht, wahrscheinlich so gegen 18:30 Uhr.

Die Startnummernausgabe ist ja nur von 18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2008)

will moregn a tour fohrn Pottenstein, den neua trail vom ziegenberg runter, und die autobahntour
@roland, falls du zeit u lust hast, geb bescheid, fahr um 14.00 an matterhornwand los, wenns ned pisst


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> will moregn a tour fohrn Pottenstein, den neua trail vom ziegenberg runter, und die autobahntour
> @roland, falls du zeit u lust hast, geb bescheid, fahr um 14.00 an matterhornwand los, wenns ned pisst



Ich glaub des Wetter wird morgen nix. Ich hab deshalb gestern und heut Geschwindigkeit am Berg trainiert. Heut war der Jochen dabei Respekt der macht sich scho ned schlechd.  Der tritt an Berg scho widda nauf wie a Ochs.


----------



## kubikjch (15. Mai 2008)

Wie a lahmer Ochs, weil mei Huf tut immer nu weh


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zur Gruppe B. 3 Wochen China ohne Trainingsmöglichkeit sind mir fast sicher
> 
> ...aber wenn's überhaupt nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch einen Joker aus dem französischen Raum ziehen...


3 Wochen China!??! 
Ich denke wir müssen eine Gruppe C bilden!!   

DAs ziehen eines französischen Jokers hat Zahnverlust zur Folge! 
Obwohl dann sparst du ja noch mehr Gewicht!! 

Ni Hau!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2008)

Also am Sonntag ist Geheimtraining. Da solls pissen wie die Sau, ist aber wurscht weil ich hab heut mei Hightech Regenjacke geholt, die kann ich dann gleich mal testen........und so ne 6h Schlammschlachtbergetappe ist ein beschissenes, aber gutes Training.....

Ich würd sagen um 8 beim Roland ist ABFAHRT(!) dann sind mer zum Kaffee wieder daheim.

@Bernd: Was sagst du dazu, passt des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag ist Geheimtraining. Da solls pissen wie die Sau, ist aber wurscht weil ich hab heut mei Hightech Regenjacke geholt, die kann ich dann gleich mal testen........und so ne 6h Schlammschlachtbergetappe ist ein beschissenes, aber gutes Training.....
> 
> Ich würd sagen um 8 beim Roland ist ABFAHRT(!) dann sind mer zum Kaffee wieder daheim.
> 
> @Bernd: Was sagst du dazu, passt des?



Ja und ich kann mal meine Hightech Regenhose testen. Machen wir geheimes HM Training. Hab am Mittwoch nur in den Leutenbach Hills 1000 HM gemacht. ich würde sagen das wir mindestens 2000 Hm machen. Das heisst 10x auf den Rodenstein. 
Dem Bernd muss es passen denn sonst  .
Wenn es beim AX regnet kann man auch nicht bei dr Mutti liegenbleiben.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2008)

bist du jetzt daheim, dann bring ich dir mal dein Zeug zurück, hab nochwas vom oko im Rucksack


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja und ich kann mal meine Hightech Regenhose testen. Machen wir geheimes HM Training. Hab am Mittwoch nur in den Leutenbach Hills 1000 HM gemacht. ich würde sagen das wir mindestens 2000 Hm machen. Das heisst 10x auf den Rodenstein.
> Dem Bernd muss es passen denn sonst  .
> Wenn es beim AX regnet kann man auch nicht bei dr Mutti liegenbleiben.


Hornochs!!!
Wenns beim AX pisst mussi!! Wenn I daham bei Muddi bin Mussi ned!!! 

Also 6 Stunden sind mir am Sonntag definitiv zu lange. War ja jetzt die ganze Woche weg. Werde morgen fahren und dann am Sonntag nach  max. 4 Stunden abbrechen. Wenns allerdings nur um Hm geht könnte man ja wirklich 10 mal auf den Verbotenen oder z.B Kanzel fahren !? Dauert nicht so lange und ist mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt.

Freu mich scho auf übernächste Woche wenn ich meinen Hobel mit in die Slowakei nehme. Der Ort liegt auf 211 m und direkt dahinter gehen die Berge bis auf 1300 m hoch.  Dh. 1100 Hm am Stück.  HAbe mir zwei Wanderkarten besorgt und bau mir ein paar Touren zusammen. Vielleicht geht auch mit ein paar Locals was.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hornochs!!!
> Wenns beim AX pisst mussi!! Wenn I daham bei Muddi bin Mussi ned!!!
> 
> Also 6 Stunden sind mir am Sonntag definitiv zu lange. War ja jetzt die ganze Woche weg. Werde morgen fahren und dann am Sonntag nach  max. 4 Stunden abbrechen. Wenns allerdings nur um Hm geht könnte man ja wirklich 10 mal auf den Verbotenen oder z.B Kanzel fahren !? Dauert nicht so lange und ist mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt.
> ...



Wenn wir um Leutenbach und näherer Umgebung fahren, schaffen wir in 4 Std. ungefähr 1500 - 2000 HM. Straße, Schotter und Singeltrails.


----------



## ragazza (17. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hornochs!!!
> 
> 
> Freu mich scho auf übernächste Woche wenn ich meinen Hobel mit in die Slowakei nehme. Der Ort liegt auf 211 m und direkt dahinter gehen die Berge bis auf 1300 m hoch.  Dh. 1100 Hm am Stück.  HAbe mir zwei Wanderkarten besorgt und bau mir ein paar Touren zusammen. Vielleicht geht auch mit ein paar Locals was.



Heißen die Locals dann evtl. Natascha und Olga ?


----------



## kubikjch (17. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hornochs!!!
> Wenns beim AX pisst mussi!! Wenn I daham bei Muddi bin Mussi ned!!!
> 
> Also 6 Stunden sind mir am Sonntag definitiv zu lange. War ja jetzt die ganze Woche weg. Werde morgen fahren und dann am Sonntag nach  max. 4 Stunden abbrechen. Wenns allerdings nur um Hm geht könnte man ja wirklich 10 mal auf den Verbotenen oder z.B Kanzel fahren !? Dauert nicht so lange und ist mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt.
> ...




Wo bist in der Slowakei??
Is verdammt geile Gegend dort, aber paß auf die Bären auf.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wo bist in der Slowakei??
> Is verdammt geile Gegend dort, aber paß auf die Bären auf.


In bin in Trencin. Netter Ort und geile Umgebung!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2008)

Heutige Eckdaten:*64,4KM 440HM Schnitt28,10*
So schnell war ich noch nie. Mit dabei der Jochen und sein Crossrad


----------



## kubikjch (17. Mai 2008)

Anbei die Daten vom VDO

Sportart  Radfahren  
Rad  Focus  
Dauer  02:17:00 h  
Distanz  64.38  
km/h (Mittel)  28.20 km/h  
Höhenmeter  450  
Trainingsbereich  Wettkampfspezifische Ausdauer 1  
Puls (Maximum) 180 min-1  
Stimmung  Sehr gut  
Wetter  wechselhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2008)

Thomas und markus Wir haben heute einen eurer Gegner für morgen kennengelernt. Ich sage nur Simplon Carbon Hardtail 8,3 KG  


Schwarzes Simplon mit SID Gabel.


----------



## Axalp (17. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Thomas und markus Wir haben heute einen eurer Gegner für morgen kennengelernt. Ich sage nur Simplon Carbon Hardtail 8,3 KG
> 
> 
> Schwarzes Simplon mit SID Gabel.



Du meinst wohl eher Opfer, oder? 
Wehe wenn der vor mir den Berg 'runterschiebt. Dann nutze ich meine 140mm aber aus


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2008)

@bernd
handschuhe passen super, nochmals vielen dank fürs umtauschen, schad das du heut ned mitgfohrn bist, hätt dir spass gemacht, viele neue trails und wenig los, und die 1000hm und 50km häste auch locker gepackt, vielleicht nächstes wochend


----------



## ragazza (17. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heutige Eckdaten:*64,4KM 440HM Schnitt28,10*
> So schnell war ich noch nie. Mit dabei der Jochen und sein Crossrad



Das sind ja Rennradwerte,wann wirds erste Carbonhardtail bestellt ?
@Roland,mit was bist du gefahren? Lebt der andere Carbonfahrer noch ?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Das sind ja Rennradwerte,wann wirds erste Carbonhardtail bestellt ?
> @Roland,mit was bist du gefahren? Lebt der andere Carbonfahrer noch ?



Mit meinem All Mountain Fully Scott MC 40. Reifengrösse 2,25.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit meinem All Mountain Fully Scott MC 40. Reifengrösse 2,25.


2,25!? Ist das nicht auch deine Peni..... Länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 2,25!? Ist das nicht auch deine Peni..... Länge?



Des Hin und Her macht die Meter.........hehe


----------



## Schoschi (18. Mai 2008)

Hey Roland, fahr ma jetzt dann?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 2,25!? Ist das nicht auch deine Peni..... Länge?



Ja aber nicht cm sondern dm


----------



## Axalp (18. Mai 2008)

Servus Mädels,

bevor ihr Eure Schwan++ängen vergleicht wärt ihr besser mal in Hollfeld mitgefahren. War 'ne Riesen Gaudi.
Leider war's wie erwartet: In sämtlichen Bergab-Passagen waren Angsthasen vor mir oder Leute, die wohl zum ersten Mal auf dem MTB gesessen sind. Den einzig schönen Wurzeltrail (ähnlich Schottersmühle - Doos) musst ich komplett schieben  
Ansonsten war die Strecke ein fränkisch-typisches Auf- und Ab mit einigen bissigen Rampen meist auf Schotter.

Der Thomas ist die 70 km unter 4 h gefahren (Respekt ) und dabei die erste Runde in 1:54 h.
Ich bin direkt hinter ihm ins Ziel - hab es aber nach einer Runde gut sein lassen. Hatte außerdem 500m vor dem Ziel den größten Durchschlag aller Zeiten und musst' auf der Felge die letzten Kurven beschreiten.

Jetzt hab ich ja 3 Wochen Zeit zu überlegen welche Reifen ich zum AX draufmache. Die High Roller sind jetzt raus...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2008)

Schorschi und ich haben heute ein wenig AX training gefahren. 52 KM  1422 HM 12,5 Schnitt. Schöne steile Berge und Rampen. Auf Teer Schotter und Singeltrail genau wie im richtigen Leben.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> 
> bevor ihr Eure Schwan++ängen vergleicht wärt ihr besser mal in Hollfeld mitgefahren. War 'ne Riesen Gaudi.
> Leider war's wie erwartet: In sämtlichen Bergab-Passagen waren Angsthasen vor mir oder Leute, die wohl zum ersten Mal auf dem MTB gesessen sind. Den einzig schönen Wurzeltrail (ähnlich Schottersmühle - Doos) musst ich komplett schieben
> ...



Respekt euch zwei.  
War bestimmt feucht auf den Wurzeltrails. Wenn die dann mit Ihren Racing Ralph u ä. fahren, fliegen die doch wie die Maikäfer.
Hättest du dein Ransom genommen, hättest du locker drüberrollen können denn da schluckt alles das Fahrwerk


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorschi und ich haben heute ein wenig AX training gefahren. 52 KM  1422 HM 12,5 Schnitt. Schöne steile Berge und Rampen. Auf Teer Schotter und Singeltrail genau wie im richtigen Leben.


Habe heute auch 50 KM am Kanal abgerissen. 25-er Schnitt!!  (Obber midm Wodek) War selbst überrascht. Fuß und Knie haben keine Probleme gemacht, solange ich auf dem Rad gesessen bin! War glaube ich ganz gut, das ich heut auf Anstiege verzichtet habe.
Kondie war nach einer Woche Slowakei auch noch vorhanden!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> 
> bevor ihr Eure Schwan++ängen vergleicht wärt ihr besser mal in Hollfeld mitgefahren. War 'ne Riesen Gaudi.
> Leider war's wie erwartet: In sämtlichen Bergab-Passagen waren Angsthasen vor mir oder Leute, die wohl zum ersten Mal auf dem MTB gesessen sind. Den einzig schönen Wurzeltrail (ähnlich Schottersmühle - Doos) musst ich komplett schieben
> ...



Ja und!?!?  Die Frage aller Fragen bleibt unbeantwortet!! 

PLATZIERUNG????!!!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (18. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, der Roland hat mich heut den Berg des Schweigens raufgejagt.
Zum Waafen hat man da echt ka Luft mehr. Wollt scho mein Klettergurt anlegen und Expressen legen. Und dann nur noch ne 32er Kassette, ich war kurz vorm Umdrehen. 
Wollten eigentlich die 2000HM voll machen, hatten aber keinen Bock mehr.
So CC-Trainingsetappen können so langweilig sein......


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, der Roland hat mich heut den Berg des Schweigens raufgejagt.
> Zum Waafen hat man da echt ka Luft mehr. Wollt scho mein Klettergurt anlegen und Expressen legen. Und dann nur noch ne 32er Kassette, ich war kurz vorm Umdrehen.
> Wollten eigentlich die 2000HM voll machen, hatten aber keinen Bock mehr.
> So CC-Trainingsetappen können so langweilig sein......


Der Berg des *Schweigens* ist mein Lieblingsberg wenn ich mit Roland fahre!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Berg des *Schweigens* ist mein Lieblingsberg wenn ich mit Roland fahre!!



Dann können wir den mal in naher Zukunft fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann können wir den mal in naher Zukunft fahren.


Obber blos wensd wirgli Schweigsd!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2008)

@all
da wir in letzter zeit keine gemeinsame ausfahrten  mehr hatten, wollt ich mal fragen, ob wir am kommenten samstag, oder sonntag, oder auch am feiertag(donnerstag) mal ne grössere tour im fichtelgebirge machen wollen, so um die 1600hm, wenn interesse besteht, sagt bescheid, und roland, für dich is es eh pflicht, da wir scho lang gfohrn senn 
guss peter


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> da wir in letzter zeit keine gemeinsame ausfahrten  mehr hatten, wollt ich mal fragen, ob wir am kommenten samstag, oder sonntag, oder auch am feiertag(donnerstag) mal ne grössere tour im fichtelgebirge machen wollen, so um die 1600hm, wenn interesse besteht, sagt bescheid, und roland, für dich is es eh pflicht, da wir scho lang gfohrn senn
> guss peter



Jo, des klingt gut..........


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> da wir in letzter zeit keine gemeinsame ausfahrten  mehr hatten, wollt ich mal fragen, ob wir am kommenten samstag, oder sonntag, oder auch am feiertag(donnerstag) mal ne grössere tour im fichtelgebirge machen wollen, so um die 1600hm, wenn interesse besteht, sagt bescheid, und roland, für dich is es eh pflicht, da wir scho lang gfohrn senn
> guss peter



Ja des Wochenend is lang genug do is auf jeden Fall Zeit.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2008)

Roland, du hast ne verschlüsselte Geheimnachricht.....


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, des klingt gut..........



schön, das ich des von dir hör schoschi  wirst doch noch tourentauglich


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2008)

@ wolfi
bist mal wieder mit dabei??


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2008)

Mein besonderer Dank gilt heute der Fa. Siemens. 
Die sorgen nämlich dafür, daß unser viel geliebter Fahrrad Gelände Sportler Markus zum trainieren nach China kann.
Dort wird er seinen täglichen Alkoholkonsum bestimmt verdreifachen können. 
Ein Bike wird er dort auf jeden Fall nicht sehen und wenn dann nur im chinesischen Staatsfernsehen mit russischen Untertiteln.  
Danach hat er die Chance in 1,5 Wochen wieder fit zu werden.  
Und in der Zeit trainieren wir munter weiter. Also Markus Kopf hoch und Prost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mein besonderer Dank gilt heute der Fa. Siemens.
> Die sorgen nämlich dafür, daß unser viel geliebter Fahrrad Gelände Sportler Markus zum trainieren nach China kann.
> Dort wird er seinen täglichen Alkoholkonsum bestimmt verdreifachen können.
> Ein Bike wird er dort auf jeden Fall nicht sehen und wenn dann nur im chinesischen Staatsfernsehen mit russischen Untertiteln.
> ...



Wenn ich besser drauf wäre würde ich jetzt herzlich lachen, aber dazu mehr wenn ich wieder aus China zurück bin...  

Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und vor allem wenig Pannen und Stürze. Passt auf Euch auf. Ich will mit Euch allen* über die Alpen fahren. 
Den Nicht-AX'lern gilt natürlich dasselbe. 

Gruß,Markus

P.S.: Der Bernd weiss über die Route Bescheid. Ich hab (zwangweise) die Planung mal an ihn weitergeleitet. Vielleicht kann ihn ja noch ein weiterer in meiner Abwesenheit unterstützen.

*Bzw. ist es für Euch auch einfacher wenn ihr mein Gepäck unter Euch aufteilen müsst.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2008)

Jaja, FA Siemens taugt schon ab und zu.............ggg
Hey Peter, klar werd ich noch Tourentauglich, ist immer nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit.......vor allem am Anfang.
Mein Hauptproblem ist die sogenannte Schnitzelphase. Wenn ich gegen Mittag nix gescheits kriege dann mag mein Körper nimmer.
Haben wir bei den Touren mitm Roli gesehen........gegen Mittag hab ich immer mein Einbruch...........nur mit Riegel und Wurstbrötchen kann ich mein Reaktor nicht bei Laune halten.......


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jaja, FA Siemens taugt schon ab und zu.............ggg
> Hey Peter, klar werd ich noch Tourentauglich, ist immer nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit.......vor allem am Anfang.
> Mein Hauptproblem ist die sogenannte Schnitzelphase. Wenn ich gegen Mittag nix gescheits kriege dann mag mein Körper nimmer.
> Haben wir bei den Touren mitm Roli gesehen........gegen Mittag hab ich immer mein Einbruch...........nur mit Riegel und Wurstbrötchen kann ich mein Reaktor nicht bei Laune halten.......



häng dir halt nen grillwagen ans rad


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> häng dir halt nen grillwagen ans rad



naa, des fress ma roh...........


----------



## kubikjch (19. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn ich besser drauf wäre würde ich jetzt herzlich lachen, aber dazu mehr wenn ich wieder aus China zurück bin...
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und vor allem wenig Pannen und Stürze. Passt auf Euch auf. Ich will mit Euch allen* über die Alpen fahren.
> Den Nicht-AX'lern gilt natürlich dasselbe.
> ...




Hey Markus,

warst du das vom Team Muschelquelle??
Habe mir grad mal die Ergebnissliste angesehen.
siehe hier


----------



## ragazza (19. Mai 2008)

Allein der Name Team Muschelquelle ist schon echte klasse.Jetzt stinkts mir doch ,daß ich mich vom Wetterbericht hab abschrecken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> warst du das vom Team Muschelquelle??
> Habe mir grad mal die Ergebnissliste angesehen.
> siehe hier



Cool, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Du hast richtig erkannt. Die Nr. 171 bin ich.

Wenn ich mir das Ergebnis so anschaue dann glaube ich so langsam doch an Ausserirdische (25er Schnitt auf der 105 km-Runde  )


----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> warst du das vom Team Muschelquelle??
> Habe mir grad mal die Ergebnissliste angesehen.
> siehe hier



Cool, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Du hast richtig erkannt. Die Nr. 171 bin ich.

Wenn ich mir das Ergebnis so anschaue dann glaube ich so langsam doch an Ausserirdische (25er Schnitt auf der 105 km-Runde  )

Man beachte auch den Team-Namen vom Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Cool, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Du hast richtig erkannt. Die Nr. 171 bin ich.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Ergebnis so anschaue dann glaube ich so langsam doch an Ausserirdische (25er Schnitt auf der 105 km-Runde  )


Jetzt stell dir mal den Schnitt vor, wenn die auch noch bergab fahren würden!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> da wir in letzter zeit keine gemeinsame ausfahrten  mehr hatten, wollt ich mal fragen, ob wir am kommenten samstag, oder sonntag, oder auch am feiertag(donnerstag) mal ne grössere tour im fichtelgebirge machen wollen, so um die 1600hm, wenn interesse besteht, sagt bescheid, und roland, für dich is es eh pflicht, da wir scho lang gfohrn senn
> guss peter



   Fichtelmountain ist  bei mir leider am Wochenede *******. Am Donnerstag NAchmittag sind wir zum Grillen (15:00) eingeladen. Am Samstag Vormittag muss ich auf meinen Junior aufpassen und Sonntag ist ja mein letzter Tag vor der Slovakei. Da möchte ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag weg sein. Werde also in der fränkischen Touren. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang!!


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2008)

samstag soll der wärmste tag werden, wer fährt denn jetzt sicher mit in fichtelg.


----------



## macmount (20. Mai 2008)

@alla: so des haus is wech - blos nu die räädä väkaafm, donn konni auswandänn


----------



## macmount (20. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fichtelmountain ist  bei mir leider am Wochenede *******. Am Donnerstag NAchmittag sind wir zum Grillen (15:00) eingeladen. Am Samstag Vormittag muss ich auf meinen Junior aufpassen und Sonntag ist ja mein letzter Tag vor der Slovakei. Da möchte ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag weg sein. Werde also in der fränkischen Touren. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang!!



kurze fränkische tour wär ich ev. dabei


----------



## kubikjch (20. Mai 2008)

Ich auch wenns von der Zeit her paßt


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> samstag soll der wärmste tag werden, wer fährt denn jetzt sicher mit in fichtelg.



Samstag wäre ich auch dabei.
@Sven was ist mit dir da könnten wir uns ja mal wieder treffen ist ja nicht so weit von dir.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: so des haus is wech - blos nu die räädä väkaafm, donn konni auswandänn



Dei Räda konnst ja als neu bis neuwerdich verkafn sovill wie du gfoan bisd  

Des Haus is wech  Hosd as beim Wassaholln verloan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich auch wenns von der Zeit her paßt



Du willst wieder in die Höhle des Löwen ??
Die fränkische ist kein Ponyhof das ist nur was für echte Männer.




Deswegen war ich auch schon solange nicht mehr dort


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich auch dabei.
> @Sven was ist mit dir da könnten wir uns ja mal wieder treffen ist ja nicht so weit von dir.



Würd ich gerne. Nur bin ich "leider" am Samstag in München bei Bon Jovi. Ich glaub net dass ich das so kurzfristig noch verschieben (lassen) kann 
In diesem Falle trotz Bon Jovi in der Tat "leider", weil so wie es mir momentan Spaß macht ist jeder Tag an dem ich net aufm Bike sitze ein *scheiß Tag*!!! 

@Roland: Mbuzi is doch wieder verschoben. Werds jetzt endgültig für dieses Jahr sein lassen und stattdessen kräftig sparen. Dafür gibts dann nächstes Jahr nen richtig fetten Mbuzi-Eigenaufbau


----------



## ragazza (20. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne. Nur bin ich "leider" am Samstag in München bei Bon Jovi. Ich glaub net dass ich das so kurzfristig noch verschieben (lassen) kann
> In diesem Falle trotz Bon Jovi in der Tat "leider", weil so wie es mir momentan Spaß macht ist jeder Tag an dem ich net aufm Bike sitze ein *scheiß Tag*!!!
> 
> Was ? Als Mann aufm Bon Jovi-Konzert ? Ist das legal ?
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> schu2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ? Als Mann aufm Bon Jovi-Konzert ? Ist das legal ?
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich auch wenns von der Zeit her paßt


@ Jochen und Wolf: Wie wärs Freitag Vormittag? Könnte von 9 -12 Uhr. Nachmittags muss ich was am Haus erledigen.


----------



## macmount (20. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Jochen und Wolf: Wie wärs Freitag Vormittag? Könnte von 9 -12 Uhr. Nachmittags muss ich was am Haus erledigen.



ich dachte sonntag!?   - muss freidooch ärbärn


----------



## schu2000 (21. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ragazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Sven: Was schmeißt du denn eigentlich auf die Bühne? Eine getragenen Radlerhose?


----------



## kubikjch (21. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Jochen und Wolf: Wie wärs Freitag Vormittag? Könnte von 9 -12 Uhr. Nachmittags muss ich was am Haus erledigen.



Ich mach am Freitag meinen Job von daheim aus, da is nix mit Radfahren.
Alternativen?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich mach am Freitag meinen Job von daheim aus, da is nix mit Radfahren.
> Alternativen?



Was machst du denn ? Lange schlafen ? Fernsehen ? lange Frühstücken ?
Nasenbohren ? deinen Firmenlaptop putzen ?  

Muss wohl an der mangelnden Arbeit von Montag bis Mittwoch liegen, daß du dir noch was mit nach Hause nehmen musst. Oder hast du es einfach nicht geschafft dein Pausenbrot zu essen, und jetzt musst du das ganze harte Brot am Freitag kauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2008)

werd morgen früh 1000uhr a tour von  matterhornparkpl. starten, wenn jamant lust hat bescheid geben


----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen früh 1000uhr a tour von  matterhornparkpl. starten, wenn jamant lust hat bescheid geben



Hmm, jetzt hab ich schon was mit meim Schlaifhäusner Arbeitskollegen ausgemacht, wie ich den kenn hat er aber morgen eh ka lust, ist weng a Lusche. Ansonsten bin ich bis 10 da..............


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt hab ich schon was mit meim Schlaifhäusner Arbeitskollegen ausgemacht, wie ich den kenn hat er aber morgen eh ka lust, ist weng a Lusche. Ansonsten bin ich bis 10 da..............



  sind auch paar interessante stellen dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was machst du denn ? Lange schlafen ? Fernsehen ? lange Frühstücken ?
> Nasenbohren ? deinen Firmenlaptop putzen ?
> 
> Muss wohl an der mangelnden Arbeit von Montag bis Mittwoch liegen, daß du dir noch was mit nach Hause nehmen musst. Oder hast du es einfach nicht geschafft dein Pausenbrot zu essen, und jetzt musst du das ganze harte Brot am Freitag kauen.


    
Vielleicht hat er auch wieder die Klo's putzen müssen!  Da bleibt dann die normale Arbeit natürlich liegen.


----------



## Thomas72 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

am Freitag Vormittag hab ich Zeit. Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja was ausmachen.

Jochen, werd wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag Mittag und Samstag Vormittag eine kleine Tour fahren. Am Samstag Nachmittag und am Sonntag bin ich mit der Landwehr unterwegs.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> sind auch paar interessante stellen dabei


Shit!! 
Kann morgen nicht! Gehe heute einen aufzünden. Da wäre morgen jeder Bordstein eine Schlüsselstelle!! 
Hast wohl was neues entdeckt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> am Freitag Vormittag hab ich Zeit. Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja was ausmachen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Thomas,
muß am Freitag Vormittag mein Rad beim Fahraddoktor holen. Die Idioten habens heute nicht mehr geschafft.  
Kann also leider nicht!! 

gruß
Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (21. Mai 2008)

Also das mit den Schlüsselstellen laß ich lieber noch, von daher fahr ich morgen ne größere Straßenrunde.
Am Samstag früh könnte ich wahrscheinlich auch ne Runde fahren.


----------



## macmount (21. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also das mit den Schlüsselstellen laß ich lieber noch, von daher fahr ich morgen ne größere Straßenrunde.
> Am Samstag früh könnte ich wahrscheinlich auch ne Runde fahren.



also ich waas ned wos midm bebbärl is - mol willä foän, donn widdä nedd   - wos solls, di hüddn is wech, ich würd am samsdooch ev. aa a rundn miid dreea , ned umbedingd schdrosss obbä so a glaaner geländeridd oone schlüsslschdelln (villaichd a booä glaana ) weä okey
wann willsdn loos?? hob momendaan kan foorodschdändä, wenn ob loidnboch donn villaichd ned gands so früü
ciao, der wolf


----------



## macmount (21. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> muß am Freitag Vormittag mein Rad beim Fahraddoktor holen. Die Idioten habens heute nicht mehr geschafft.
> Kann also leider nicht!!
> 
> ...



na, was hat denn das kleine roggi - villaichd di roidn, oddä koichhusdn - oddä a bännd allärgiie???   wos issn koonsd donn om samsdooch früü?? midm knochn ääh jochn


----------



## Axalp (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Bernd hatte ausnahmsweise mal recht: die Chinesen sind alle völlig durch... 

Die gute Nachricht: wir wohnen im Hotel mit fließend Wasser  
Die schlechte Nachricht: - kein Ergometer weit und breit
- ein Luftkurort wird die Stadt wo ich bin bestimmt nicht
- die Nutten kann man nicht an der Bar abfüllen 



schu2000 schrieb:


> @Roland: Mbuzi is doch wieder verschoben. Werds jetzt endgültig für dieses Jahr sein lassen und stattdessen kräftig sparen. Dafür gibts dann nächstes Jahr nen richtig fetten Mbuzi-Eigenaufbau



Hört hört, da rüstet noch einer auf  

Ich hab' am Sonntag die 66er bestellt (leider gab's sie nur noch für 600.-), d.h. nach dem AX möbeln wir das Ransom auf.

Hat jemand Bock auf Gardasee, Engadin oder Portes du solei im September?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Bernd hatte ausnahmsweise mal recht: die Chinesen sind alle völlig durch...
> 
> ...



kann ja jetzt immer mit Mundschutz rumlaufen wie die Chinesen selbst.
Die Nutten kann man bestimmt abfüllen du musst nur mehr vertragen als die und nicht selbst:kotz:

September machen wir auf alle Fälle eine schöne Freeride Tour. Heuer auf jeden Fall noch einmal Gardasee und ins Engadin wollten wir ja auch noch 
Portes du Solei ist doch bei den Franzmännern? Die mögen uns nicht. Hab gelesen das dort sehr viele Bikes gestohlen werden. 

Werde jetzt mal meine sieben Sachen packen und mich auf den Weg  zum Matterhornparkplatz machen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> na, was hat denn das kleine roggi - villaichd di roidn, oddä koichhusdn - oddä a bännd allärgiie


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Bernd hatte ausnahmsweise mal recht: die Chinesen sind alle völlig durch...
> 
> ...




komm markus, sowie du drauf bist, schaden dir 3 wochen trainingsausfall ned. . Im herbst, hab ich auch noch ne woch urlaub geplant, da kann man schon was machen


----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hört hört, da rüstet noch einer auf



Naja jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Geldbeutel aufrüsten...sehr langwierige Angelegenheit  



Axalp schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf Gardasee, Engadin oder Portes du solei im September?



Also meinereiner wollt dieses Jahr auch nochmal weg um a weng Action zu ham


----------



## ragazza (22. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> komm markus, sowie du drauf bist, schaden dir 3 wochen trainingsausfall ned. . Im herbst, hab ich auch noch ne woch urlaub geplant, da kann man schon was machen



Na freilich müssen wir nochmal in die Berge,ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. Mai 2008)

So bin auch wieder da von meiner Tour. War eigentlich gutes Training heut, viel schnelle Flachetappe mit volle Pulle Gegenwind und 2 mal den Verbotenen, Reisberg und so. 
Waren dann doch 70km, naja schätze so 900hm. Mein Kollege wird auch langsam weng besser, nur technisch, das liegt ihm gar nicht. Das dauert noch weng bis ich ihn soweit hab dass er bei uns mitfährt. Konnt ihn überreden einmal ne kleine Treppe zu fahren. Flugschein hat er komplett verweigert...hehe......hätt mich auch gewundert.........hat halt so ne CC Rinde ausm Stadtler, aber ne gute Austattung.
Was ist jetzt dieses WE geplant? Wär gut wenn ich wüsste ob am Samstag oder Sonntag was geht. Fichtelgebirge oder Geheimtraining.........


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

@Schorsch am Samstag Fichtelgebirge. War heut mit dem Peter und Friedel unterwegs. Tour soll der Peter erzählen da ich sowieso die hälfte vergesse. Ich musste leider nach 45 KM und 1050 HM abbrechen aus zeitlichen Gründen, obwohl ich noch voll gut drauf war. 
Nur eins den Altersheimtrail bin ich heute ohne absetzen durchgefahren und der Uhlweg lief auch sehr gut. Kondi auch gut


----------



## kubikjch (22. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid aber pünktlich abgefahren, oder? Ich war 10 nach 10 bei Euren Autos aber da wart ihr ´scho weg. Bin dann weiter auf B´mühle-Gößweinstein-Obertrubach-Pretzfeld-Reuth und heim. Waren 75km mit 520hm.
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber pünktlich abgefahren, oder? Ich war 10 nach 10 bei Euren Autos aber da wart ihr ´scho weg. Bin dann weiter auf B´mühle-Gößweinstein-Obertrubach-Pretzfeld-Reuth und heim. Waren 75km mit 520hm.
> Ciao
> Jochen




Warst du mit dem Focus unterwegs ? Welchen Wohlfühlschnitt hattest du ?


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2008)

ja war ne super tour heut wieder, auch wenn wir nur zu dritt (auf etappen)gfohrn senn.
startet sind wir an matterhparkpl.(roland u ich) dann auf trail nach muggendorf-übern berg nach engelhartberg- auf trail nach moritz-altersheimtrail nach behringerm.- auf trail nach pottenstein, wo friedel dazu kam. weiter zur teufelshöhle ins klumpental- über sämtlichen trails ( wolfitrail) wieder  zur teufelshöhle- rauf zur sängerhüttn- neuen trail runter- nochmal rauf zum uhlweg in püttlachtal- pottenstein, dann musste sich roland verabschieden, friedel und ich übern bährenschluchttrail nach weidmanngses- auf trail nach tüchersfel-weiter nach behringersmühl- auf trail zur schottersmühle-schotterbergauf nach engelhartberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-rüber zum muggentalerhöhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-muschelquelle-zum auto.
 für mich waren es 73km und knappe 1700hm, war dann auch ziemlich platt, weil pausen hatten wir wie immer, fast keine 

@roland, friedel sagt noch zu mir, der roland ist gut fit geworten und fahrtechnisch auch topp der braucht keine angst vorm alpen-x haben


----------



## kubikjch (22. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Focus unterwegs ? Welchen Wohlfühlschnitt hattest du ?



ja, mitm focus, schnitt war 25


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> j
> @roland, friedel sagt noch zu mir, der roland ist gut fit geworden und fahrtechnisch auch topp der braucht keine angst vorm alpen-x haben



Wenn ich das höre wird mir ganz warm ums Herz.   
War die Schufterei der letzten Wochen nicht umsonst.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> für mich waren es 73km und knappe 1700hm, war dann auch ziemlich platt, weil pausen hatten wir wie immer, fast keine




Stolze Leistung Da unser Tempo nicht gerade langsam war.
Kannst ja mal versuchen einen AX in 3 tagen zu fahren. 
So wie es heute ausgesehen hat, hast du dich an dein SX auch gewöhnt. Kurventechnik usw. waren opti.
Wäre gerne noch weiter mitgefahren, denn die Strecke wäre für mich eine schöne Herausforderung gewesen.
*Ja Ja unsere Pausen werden immer weniger, aber dafür die KM und HM mehr*


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ja, mitm focus, schnitt war 25



Wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus ? Würde gerne eine Strassenrunde drehen. Aber nichts grossartiges da ich wahrscheinlich vom Fichtelgebirge noch K.O. bin. 
@Schorsch wie siehts aus Sonntag auch beim Strassen Geheimtraining dabei.  Denke aber ehr an eine gemütliche Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (22. Mai 2008)

na klar, fahr ich mit dir am sonntag.


----------



## macmount (22. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> also ich waas ned wos midm bebbärl is - mol willä foän, donn widdä nedd   - wos solls, di hüddn is wech, ich würd am samsdooch ev. aa a rundn miid dreea , ned umbedingd schdrosss obbä so a glaaner geländeridd oone schlüsslschdelln (villaichd a booä glaana ) weä okey
> wann willsdn loos?? hob momendaan kan foorodschdändä, wenn ob loidnboch donn villaichd ned gands so früü
> ciao, der wolf



eds mussi mi scho sälbä ziddiärn - sochd amol, ich waas scho mid frängisch is goä ned so laichd zä leesn. 
geht eds am samsdooch oddä sunndooch wos mid kondi - früü häddi dsaid!!!!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (22. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...auf trail nach ... behringersmühl- auf trail zur schottersmühle-schotterbergauf nach engelhartberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-rüber zum muggentalerhöhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-muschelquelle-zum auto.



Wart ihr des heute nachmittag auf 2x Specialized...? 
Wir haben gerade nach dem langen Tal am Umwerfer herumgepfuscht...

Falls ja, danke für's helfen wollen!

Gruß, Didi


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> eds mussi mi scho sälbä ziddiärn - sochd amol, ich waas scho mid frängisch is goä ned so laichd zä leesn.
> geht eds am samsdooch oddä sunndooch wos mid kondi - früü häddi dsaid!!!!!!!


Am Sonndoch früh kömma wos machn wennsd Bock hosd. Tref  mi uma neuna bei am Kumbl und wir wolln dann awen KAnzel Feuerstah usw. machn.
Der will vielleich a nu beim AX mid fohrn!! Is a Pfunds Kerl  und a Kondi Sau!


----------



## macmount (22. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Sonndoch früh kömma wos machn wennsd Bock hosd. Tref  mi uma neuna bei am Kumbl und wir wolln dann awen KAnzel Feuerstah usw. machn.
> Der will vielleich a nu beim AX mid fohrn!! Is a Pfunds Kerl  und a Kondi Sau!



wolld aichendlich a weng kondi machn - kumm momendaan oo mai enduro ned ron - hob also bloos 100mm federweech -


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2008)

@Roland: Was macht eigentlich das Projekt `Made in Ost-Germany`?

Sonntag weiß ich noch net, aber früh ne Runde sollte schon klappen. Weiß nicht wie der Samstag Abend verläuft.
Wie läufts eigentlich morgen ab? Wann und wo trifft sich wer um ins Fichtelgebirge zu fahren. Freu mich drauf, obwohls ne Schinderei wird......vorallem bei eurem momentanen Tempo........finds nur doof dass ich da Bergab mit meim Spielzeughelius fahren muss, jetzt wo ich größeres gewohnt bin.

@Didi: Wennst zwei neue Specialized waren, dann könnens auch nur unsere 2 Spezialisten Friedel und Peter gewesen sein........der Schrecken von Flur und Wald.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> eds mussi mi scho sälbä ziddiärn - sochd amol, ich waas scho mid frängisch is goä ned so laichd zä leesn.
> geht eds am samsdooch oddä sunndooch wos mid kondi - früü häddi dsaid!!!!!!!



Siehe Beitrag 5261


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland: Was macht eigentlich das Projekt `Made in Ost-Germany`?
> 
> Sonntag weiß ich noch net, aber früh ne Runde sollte schon klappen. Weiß nicht wie der Samstag Abend verläuft.
> Wie läufts eigentlich morgen ab? Wann und wo trifft sich wer um ins Fichtelgebirge zu fahren. Freu mich drauf, obwohls ne Schinderei wird......vorallem bei eurem momentanen Tempo........finds nur doof dass ich da Bergab mit meim Spielzeughelius fahren muss, jetzt wo ich größeres gewohnt bin.
> ...



Made in Ost Germany müsste eigentlich heute aufschlagen 
Tempo Fichtelgeb. Wir fahren schön langsam sind ne Menge Höhenmeter.
Treffpunkt Samstag ich denke mal so 8.00 Uhr bei mir. Soll aber der Peter noch sagen ob es Ihm passt. Nur ein Problem meine Frau bräuchte am Samstag den PKW und ich hab keine Lust mit dem Firmenbus zu fahren.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wart ihr des heute nachmittag auf 2x Specialized...?
> Wir haben gerade nach dem langen Tal am Umwerfer herumgepfuscht...
> 
> Falls ja, danke für's helfen wollen!
> ...



ja didi, waren wir, hast wohl nemmer hinbekommen des teil, oder, weil ich dich später noch hab schieben sehn, hätt dir gern mehr geholfen, aber ich war seid füh 1000uhr unterwegs, und  musste  nachhaus.
gruss peter


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja didi, waren wir, hast wohl nemmer hinbekommen des teil, oder, weil ich dich später noch hab schieben sehn, hätt dir gern mehr geholfen, aber ich war seid füh 1000uhr unterwegs, und  musste  nachhaus.
> gruss peter



servus peter,
nee, war das bike von mudface und es war nicht der umwerfer sondern das tretlager ist rausgefallen... 
ist höchstwahrscheinlich das gewinde im tretlagergehäuse verquält, er lässt es heut mal checken.
haben nämlich ned mal die kurbelschraube aufbekommen.
(hatten die speci-vierkantkurbeln einen zölligen innensechskant, weiß das zufällig jemand? der 8er inbus war jedenfalls zu klein)

war aber so weit kein problem. konnten zur straße runterrollen und ich hatte ja das auto in rothenbühl stehen. war eine sache von 20 min.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2008)

also wegen samstag, tempo wirklich langsamm, und mit pausen, wird nähmlich ne schwere runde, und mein auto wird erst am montag abend fertig, muss heut abend noch abklären ob mein kollege fährt. roland, wenn dei frau des auto braucht, muss halt mal der schoschi fohrn, sonst fährst ja immer du, ganz einfach, is bei mir auch so. der kollege kommt um 8.30 zu mir,kommt aus unterfranken, deswegen erst um 8.30 fahren dann über bamberg ins fichtelgeb. entweder treff mer uns bei mir, oder im fichtelgab. und zwar am silberhaus, ist wenn mann von bischofsgrün auf der B303 richt. tröstau fährt, ich schau mal under google map, ob ichs find , und stells dann  hier rein.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2008)

des ist a alleinstehende kneipe, mit grossen parkplatz, und liegt zentral für die geplante tour. fahr mer als erstes zur kössein, dort wartet ne tolle abfahrt auf uns- dann weiter zur luisenburg- usw usw.
protektoren ned vergessen


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2008)

wie viel HM und KM werndens wohl werden?


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wie viel HM und KM werndens wohl werden?



ca 1600hm und 70km


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ca 1600hm und 70km



oha, und das in schwerem Gelände........................darf ich wenigstens einmal den Lift benutzen????????????? BItte Bitte Bitte


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2008)

mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mal sehen



jaja, und dann bin ich wieder das Hühnchen auf Lebenszeit..................


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des ist a alleinstehende kneipe, mit grossen parkplatz, und liegt zentral für die geplante tour. fahr mer als erstes zur kössein, dort wartet ne tolle abfahrt auf uns- dann weiter zur luisenburg- usw usw.
> protektoren ned vergessen


 Buähhh und ich hob ka Zaid!!! 
Wünsch euch was!! Fohr dann hald aweng in der frängischn morgn Nachmiddoch!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Made in Ost Germany müsste eigentlich heute aufschlagen
> Tempo Fichtelgeb. Wir fahren schön langsam sind ne Menge Höhenmeter.
> Treffpunkt Samstag ich denke mal so 8.00 Uhr bei mir. Soll aber der Peter noch sagen ob es Ihm passt. Nur ein Problem meine Frau bräuchte am Samstag den PKW und ich hab keine Lust mit dem Firmenbus zu fahren.


Ja wos issn do scho widder im Busch!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja wos issn do scho widder im Busch!!



Drehst am Sunndoch a kurze Rundn mid. Gfoan wead ob Leudnboch. Höchsdns drei Schdund bisd zum Midochessn widda daham.


----------



## kubikjch (23. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja wos issn do scho widder im Busch!!



Froch halt die Stasi.
Wann fährst morgn nachmittag?


----------



## macmount (23. Mai 2008)

sch... - samsdooch is gekändsld   bemusdärung vo dä noia hüddn 

donn hald schdroosnrundn

@roland, jochn, und???: wann geeds los am sunndoch - ich fohr midm 100mm bike  - wenns geed ned goä so bald, ich muss öschd amol noch loidnboch foän, do ich kann vooroodschdändä hobb momendaan. 
ciao bis nochäd, dä wolf


----------



## kubikjch (23. Mai 2008)

am sunndoch früh, kann ich doch net. sorry


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2008)

So ! Habe heute die GPS-Daten für den AX bekommen!!  Etz wirds dann langsam ernst hab ich das Gefühl!! 
Bei den Karten denke ich, das wir nicht die ganze Tour brauchen. Von Garmisch nach Ischgl z.B.find ich Nachts im Vollrausch. DAs wären ja sonst 20 Kartensätze für die ganze Tour. Oder was meint ihr?
@ Peter: Was hast du denn für Karten ? Hat sonst noch irgendeiner was brauchbares?

@ All: HAbe ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, das  noch ein Freund von mir gerne mitfahren würde. Ist das für alle OK? Will nicht das es dann hintenrum Stunk gibt. Der kommt natürlich vorher noch zu ein paar Touren in der Fränkischen mit!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Drehst am Sunndoch a kurze Rundn mid. Gfoan wead ob Leudnboch. Höchsdns drei Schdund bisd zum Midochessn widda daham.


Siehe 5265!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (23. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> am sunndoch früh, kann ich doch net. sorry



obbä iich!!!!!!!!!!!!! - will endlich mol widdä foän    - aa wenn di kondi in dä zwischndsaid im ors.... is   - konn definidiif obbä bloos midm radon (100mm) wall enduro  bai maim bruudä is und der ainfoch in urlaub feäd oone sich obzämäldn   
nodfolls foori hald schdross - also ich hoff es geed wos am sunndooch - kandsl is glaabi niggs middm maradonbaig oddä   
bis donn, dä _
Wolf


----------



## Axalp (24. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So ! Habe heute die GPS-Daten für den AX bekommen!!  Etz wirds dann langsam ernst hab ich das Gefühl!!
> Bei den Karten denke ich, das wir nicht die ganze Tour brauchen. Von Garmisch nach Ischgl z.B.find ich Nachts im Vollrausch. DAs wären ja sonst 20 Kartensätze für die ganze Tour. Oder was meint ihr?
> @ Peter: Was hast du denn für Karten ? Hat sonst noch irgendeiner was brauchbares?



Siehe PN und EMail, die ich Dir *vor* meiner Abreise geschrieben hab...  
Die Karte von Garmisch hat der Peter.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ All: HAbe ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, das  noch ein Freund von mir gerne mitfahren würde. Ist das für alle OK? Will nicht das es dann hintenrum Stunk gibt. Der kommt natürlich vorher noch zu ein paar Touren in der Fränkischen mit!!!



Was fährt er denn für einen Hobel? Du weisst schon; einige hier reagieren sehr sensibel, wenn man mit dem "falschen" Material antanzt. 

@all: Viel Spass im Fichtelgebirge. Ersatzschaltaugen und Protektoren nicht vergessen


----------



## Schoschi (24. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Was fährt er denn für einen Hobel? Du weisst schon; einige hier reagieren sehr sensibel, wenn man mit dem "falschen" Material antanzt.


so schauts aus.................


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Siehe PN und EMail, die ich Dir *vor* meiner Abreise geschrieben hab...
> Die Karte von Garmisch hat der Peter.
> 
> 
> ...



Alles wos unda 16 KG is muss mid Bleigewichten ausgeglichen werden. Bei übermässiger Kondition müssen die Rucksäcke der Gruppe B übernommen werden. Sollte er dann immer noch zu schnell sein. Jeden morgen vor Anbeginn der Fahrt 4 Weizen auf ex trinken.
Dann sollte er annähernd unser Tempo erreichen.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> obbä iich!!!!!!!!!!!!! - will endlich mol widdä foän    - aa wenn di kondi in dä zwischndsaid im ors.... is   - konn definidiif obbä bloos midm radon (100mm) wall enduro  bai maim bruudä is und der ainfoch in urlaub feäd oone sich obzämäldn
> nodfolls foori hald schdross - also ich hoff es geed wos am sunndooch - kandsl is glaabi niggs middm maradonbaig oddä
> bis donn, dä _
> Wolf


Etz jammer ned dauerndrum!! 100 mm drogn si doch leicher als 140 mm!  Also wo issn des Broblem. Is doch angenehmer wi sonsd für dich!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Was fährt er denn für einen Hobel? Du weisst schon; einige hier reagieren sehr sensibel, wenn man mit dem "falschen" Material antanzt.
> 
> @all: Viel Spass im Fichtelgebirge. Ersatzschaltaugen und Protektoren nicht vergessen





Schoschi schrieb:


> so schauts aus.................



Des is nadürlich der Hackn an dera ganzn Sach. Der hot halt so a Touren_Fully von Kännondäle. So a Art Ragazzakisdn mid Lefty. Ich hobbnern obber scho gsochd dasmern sei Saddlstützn mid Blei ausgiesn bzw. den Ruggsagg voll stopfn.! 
Ansonsndn is der voll in Ordnung und hod a a gute Kondie. Berchnunder isser hald ned auf unsern Niveau obber des is beim AX mani ned so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Siehe PN und EMail, die ich Dir *vor* meiner Abreise geschrieben hab...
> Die Karte von Garmisch hat der Peter.


Uupss !!!  
Alzheimer, du bist willkommen!!!


----------



## kubikjch (24. Mai 2008)

fahre morgen früh doch mit


----------



## ragazza (24. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des is nadürlich der Hackn an dera ganzn Sach. Der hot halt so a Touren_Fully von Kännondäle. So a Art Ragazzakisdn mid Lefty. Ich hobbnern obber scho gsochd dasmern sei Saddlstützn mid Blei ausgiesn bzw. den Ruggsagg voll stopfn.!
> Ansonsndn is der voll in Ordnung und hod a a gute Kondie. Berchnunder isser hald ned auf unsern Niveau obber des is beim AX mani ned so schlimm.



Den Bock könnt mer logger auf  über 16 kg tunen,hätt da noch ä paar Altteile....


----------



## kubikjch (24. Mai 2008)

wann und wo isn morgen Abfahrt?


----------



## kubikjch (24. Mai 2008)

Also, da sich von den Ochsenköpflern niemand meldet, werde ich morgen früh um 9 Uhr losfahren. Geplant ist Lindelbergrunde.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Mai 2008)

Muss für morgen früh passen. Obwohl ich eigentlich fahren sollte. Waren heut knappe 60km und knappe 1800hm, die haben mich ganz schön fertig gemacht. Das war auch nicht ganz ohne, sogar bergab konnt man sich nicht ausruhen. Aber super wars allemal. Peter müsst paar gute Bilder haben. Sind da ganz schön die Trails runtergebügelt, und der Wolfi mitm Hardtail meistens kein bissl langsamer. Also da oben gibts schon klasse Abfahrten, ist halt recht verblockt, man muss es schon mögen, am Anfang hats mich schon aufgeregt, aber dann wurds richtig schön flüssig.....
Werd morgen seit Ewigkeiten mal richtig ausschlafen. Habe nächste Woche Spätschicht. Werde dann mal früh um 8 ne Tour starten. Hab ich schon paarmal gemacht. Man muss sich zwar richtig aufraffen, aber des geht scho. Sollte jemand um diese Zeit daheim sein und zufällig Bock auf Radeln haben bitte melden.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also, da sich von den Ochsenköpflern niemand meldet, werde ich morgen früh um 9 Uhr losfahren. Geplant ist Lindelbergrunde.



Komme gerade vom Kohlehydrate bunkern zurück (Grieche). Kommst du um 9.00 Uhr vorbei. Muss mein Radl noch zusammenbauen. 

Ja Ochsenkopf ist schon geil reine Fahrzeit 5,35 Std. und über 1800 HM.  So schnell Trails gebügelt bin ich noch nie. Wäre noch schneller gewesen aber so ein SX Typ hat mir immer die Sicht genommen.. So jetzt schnell ins Bett damit ich morgen fit bin. Aber erst mal sehen was die Rippchen machen.


----------



## macmount (24. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also, da sich von den Ochsenköpflern niemand meldet, werde ich morgen früh um 9 Uhr losfahren. Geplant ist Lindelbergrunde.



nehmt ihr mich mit???? müsste mal wieder was für mai kondi machn   - dann komm ich bis 900 zum roland!!! 
vom bännd hobbi aa niggs mehr ghörd ob und wann der losfährt -
bis denn der Wolf


----------



## macmount (25. Mai 2008)

@roland & jochn: bei uns pissds   , gandsä himml kollschwords - lech mi widdä nain bedd   -


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2008)

So gerade 2 Ibo 600 genommen. Die Lindelbergrunde kann kommen.  

Hoffentlich regnets ned so arg. 

Weichei Wolfi hat ja grad abgsagt. ts, ts. Holt seine Kondition wahrscheinlich beim schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (25. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So gerade 2 Ibo 600 genommen. Die Lindelbergrunde kann kommen.
> 
> Hoffentlich regnets ned so arg.
> 
> Weichei Wolfi hat ja grad abgsagt. ts, ts. Holt seine Kondition wahrscheinlich beim schlafen.



fohr jeds loos - vilaichd dreff mä uns ja doch nu irgendwoo - for richdung hailichn berch
no denn


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2008)

Mit dabei waren gestern roland, schoschi, wolfi,sei schätzla, und ich.  Tourenstart, war am silberhaus- dann zur kösseine rauf, und den H-weg bis zur luisenburg.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dan zu hohen Mätze und runter zum silberhaus, danach weiter auf Quellweg um ochsenkopf, dort den steilen und steinigen weg runter nach fleckl






[/URL][/IMG]
, dann nochmal hoch zum ochsenkopf, und aufn M- weg richt. weissmeinquelle, wo mir der wolfi einen neuen trail zeigte,(danke schön), denn fuhren wir bis karches. Dann gings hoch zum schneeberg, und übern nusshard zum seehaus





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2008)

So zurück modifizierte Lindelbergroute 42KM 925 HM Schnitt 14,35.
Jochen und ich waren sau gut unterwegs. Downhillstrecke am Hetzleser Berg existiert nicht mehr alles voller Bäume. schade.


Schnitt wäre viel besser gewesen wenn unser Touren Scout (nicht ich) die Umleitung gekannt hätte. So haben wir den halben Hetzleser Berg durch den Wald hochgeschoben.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Mai 2008)

So anbei nochmal die Auswertung nach VDO.
25.05.2008 
Rad  Fusion Freak  
Dauer  02:59:07 h  
Distanz  42.61  
km/h (Mittel)  14.27 km/h  
km/h (Maximum)  60 km/h  
Höhenmeter  888  
Trainingsbereich  Kraftausdauer 1  
Stimmung  Sehr gut  
Wetter  sonnig  

@wolf: Wecha di paar dropfen häst scho kumma könna, mir senn im herrlichsten Sonnenschein gfohrn


----------



## macmount (25. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> So anbei nochmal die Auswertung nach VDO.
> 25.05.2008
> Rad  Fusion Freak
> Dauer  02:59:07 h
> ...




hob euch leider nimmer erwischd  - hob den roland nochmol auf dem händi zu erraichn brobierd. 
anfangs regen - dann sonnenschein - hailicher nauf, rundä, widdä nauf, donn richd loidnboch, donn richd hedsles - widdä haam, 2,45 h, 35km, 719hm; villaichd klabbds ja näggsdes mol widdä
zerberus der Wolf


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2008)

Dieses verlängerte Wochenende 4300 HM und 165 KM, alles Singeltrail und Gelände keine Strassen KM. War die letzte grosse zusammenhängende Möglichkeit zum trainieren vor dem AX.
Jetzt sind es noch 4 Wochen die bleiben um fit zu werden.
Das bedeutet nicht mehr viele geheime Trainingseinheiten.


----------



## macmount (25. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ..
> Habe nächste Woche Spätschicht. Werde dann mal früh um 8 ne Tour starten. Hab ich schon paarmal gemacht. Man muss sich zwar richtig aufraffen, aber des geht scho. Sollte jemand um diese Zeit daheim sein und zufällig Bock auf Radeln haben bitte melden.



am diensdooch hobbi an dooch urlaub - und früh nu niggs voor - also wenn des weddä bassd so für zwaa bis drei schdundn wäri däbai


----------



## Schoschi (26. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> am diensdooch hobbi an dooch urlaub - und früh nu niggs voor - also wenn des weddä bassd so für zwaa bis drei schdundn wäri däbai



Ja einwandfrei, wo treff ma uns dann do?


----------



## macmount (26. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja einwandfrei, wo treff ma uns dann do?



hallo schoschi - bin örschd grood haamkumma - hob leider ka tel.nummer vo dir - wann kummsdn haam hoid nochd???

ich schau um ca. 7:30 mol ins neds - donn kömmä ja näheres ewendunnäll nu ausmachn

cerberus der Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2008)

Moin Wolf,
wird heut nix, ich fahr jetzt a weng, aber ich muss dann scho eher wech, des tät sich nimmer lohnen........noja.........immer ist wos anders.........aber du kennst des ja.............. 

hau nei


----------



## macmount (27. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Wolf,
> wird heut nix, ich fahr jetzt a weng, aber ich muss dann scho eher wech, des tät sich nimmer lohnen........noja.........immer ist wos anders.........aber du kennst des ja..............
> 
> hau nei



du machsd mä schbaas eds hobbi eggsdra wechä dir frai gnumma   
a guud fohri hald mol widdä allaans 
bis denn (schood des wär a schöne doppl göögärla duär worn   )
skäri dräils bis nochäd


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2008)

@roland
hab heut bei mir biken müssen, voll der müll, top wetter trockene trails, und mei auto ist in der werkstatt  hoff ich bekomm die dreckskiste am donnerstag wieder, damit wir am freitag fränkisch fohren könna, mit biergardenbesuch natürlich, aber aufm weg zum auto.
so um 14.00uhr an matterhornwand. OK


----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, bei dem Wetter hab ich Spätschicht. Bin heut früh um 6 aufgestanden und um 7 war ich aufm Radl. Mann bin ich ein Teufelskerl..... 
42km aber nur. War Speedtraining heut, hatte net viel Zeit. Berge im großen Kettenblatt und so, war geil, war sauschnell. Hab den Eschlipperberg 8min abgenommen im Vergleich zum Gemütlichkeitstempo. Durchschnitts- und HM- Anzeige hat mei Dreckshaitechtacho net........
Donnerstag will ich wieder fahren. Und am Wochenende Geheimtraining......


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> hab heut bei mir biken müssen, voll der müll, top wetter trockene trails, und mei auto ist in der werkstatt  hoff ich bekomm die dreckskiste am donnerstag wieder, damit wir am freitag fränkisch fohren könna, mit biergardenbesuch natürlich, aber aufm weg zum auto.
> so um 14.00uhr an matterhornwand. OK



ich komme auch gerade zurück hab die Lindelberg Tour gefahren. Hat aber irgendwie keinen Spass gemacht. Bin froh das es rum ist.
Sieht man am Schnitt 15,2 aber mit dem Scotti.
hab meine A....creme vergessen aber mein Popo hat sich schon daran gewöhnt war richtig blöd so ganz ohne.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, bei dem Wetter hab ich Spätschicht. Bin heut früh um 6 aufgestanden und um 7 war ich aufm Radl. Mann bin ich ein Teufelskerl.....
> 42km aber nur. War Speedtraining heut, hatte net viel Zeit. Berge im großen Kettenblatt und so, war geil, war sauschnell. Hab den Eschlipperberg 8min abgenommen im Vergleich zum Gemütlichkeitstempo. Durchschnitts- und HM- Anzeige hat mei Dreckshaitechtacho net........
> Donnerstag will ich wieder fahren. Und am Wochenende Geheimtraining......



Super motiviert   um 6.00 aufstehen und das bei Spätschicht. Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2008)

@ Schorsch Ich hab heut mal mit Zonenschein gemailt. Die haben gesagt die hatten das Bike vor 12 Monaten zur Generalüberholung da. Alles neu gemacht deswegen sieht es so gut aus. Federweg hinten bis 210 mm.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Schorsch Ich hab heut mal mit Zonenschein gemailt. Die haben gesagt die hatten das Bike vor 12 Monaten zur Generalüberholung da. Alles neu gemacht deswegen sieht es so gut aus. Federweg hinten bis 210 mm.



hehe, sauber, bin scho weng neidisch auf des Teil...............


----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super motiviert   um 6.00 aufstehen und das bei Spätschicht. Top.



Ich würde das ja ANGST nennen...............Angst vorm Abloosen.............


----------



## Thomas72 (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle,

wenn alle einverstanden sind werde ich die Woche zwei Autos bei Europcar für unsere Anreise nach Garmisch buchen. Abholtermin am Mittwoch Nachmittag, dazu müssten wir zu dritt sein, und Abgabetermin bis Donenerstag Nachmittag. 
Wenn wir unsere Bikes am Mittwoch bereits in Leutenbach haben, können wir sie gleich verstauen und am Donnerstag Morgen bequem losdüsen. 

Nun zur Rückreise: 

Möglichkeit 1: Mit dem Zug von Trento nach Forchheim, mit zweimal umsteigen und einer Fahrzeit von ungefähr 7 Stunden. Preis ca. 100. Allerdings behaupten einige das es im Fahrradwagon sehr eng zugeht und man nicht immer die Kontrolle über sein Rad hat. Wenn man sich die Preise unserer Bikes anschaut finde ich das nicht so toll. 

Möglichkeit 2: Mit einem Shuttlebus von Riva am Samstag um 7:30 Uhr zurück nach Garmisch und dort mit den Leihwagen zurück nach Hause.
Der Shuttlebus würde pro Person 75 kosten und die Leihautos ca 50 pro Person ( auf der Anreise kosten die Leihautos ca. 40, weil der Bernd mitfährt. Laut Roland fährt der Bernd ja mit seiner Frau Heim ) 

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Axalp (28. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wenn alle einverstanden sind werde ich die Woche zwei Autos bei Europcar für unsere Anreise nach Garmisch buchen. Abholtermin am Mittwoch Nachmittag, dazu müssten wir zu dritt sein, und Abgabetermin bis Donenerstag Nachmittag.
> Wenn wir unsere Bikes am Mittwoch bereits in Leutenbach haben, können wir sie gleich verstauen und am Donnerstag Morgen bequem losdüsen.
> ...



Hallo Freunde der Schwerkraft,

ich bin für Möglichkeit 2, weil da gibt's noch mehr Vorteile:
- Keine Fahrt nach Rovereto/Trento mit dem Bike
- Keine Fahrt mit Bummelbahnen bis nach Erl/Fo (ICE, IC/EC nehmen nämlich keine Bikes mit) Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das in 7h klappt?

Ich selbst könnte alternativ mit dem Zug (ohne Bike) von Garmisch zurück nach Erl/Fo, da ich Bahncard-Besitzer bin -> falls es im Mietwagen zu eng wird. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Schorsch Ich hab heut mal mit Zonenschein gemailt. Die haben gesagt die hatten das Bike vor 12 Monaten zur Generalüberholung da. Alles neu gemacht deswegen sieht es so gut aus. Federweg hinten bis 210 mm.



Glückwunsch zum (mal wieder) neuen Hobel  

Gruß,
Markus

P.S. China ist das allerletzte Sch****-Drecksloch.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum (mal wieder) neuen Hobel
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus
> ...



Ich verspreche (wie immer) das ist das letzte Bike. 

Schön, daß es dir in China so gefällt Ich hoffe du trainierst recht fleissig damit du in unsere Gruppe aufsteigst.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wenn alle einverstanden sind werde ich die Woche zwei Autos bei Europcar für unsere Anreise nach Garmisch buchen. ...
> 
> ...



warum fahrt ihr nicht mit dem bayernticket von forchheim / gräfenberg nach garmisch?

wären für jeden knapp 10euro und ziemlich entspannt. fahrzeit dürfte zwar etwas länger sein, wie mit dem auto, aber der gemütlichkeit halber müsste das doch locker gehen. gepäck wäre ja eh nur der rucksack.

rückzu fahren auch viele nur zum brenner mit dem zug und dann abwärts mit dem rad bis insbruck oder gleich rüber nach garmisch. so als schmankerl danach.

wann fahrt ihr denn nun genau und welche route habt ihr auch ausgesucht?


----------



## Axalp (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich verspreche (wie immer) das ist das letzte Bike.
> 
> Schön, daß es dir in China so gefällt Ich hoffe du trainierst recht fleissig damit du in unsere Gruppe aufsteigst.



Soviel wie ich im Moment (Frust-) rauche wird's doch noch was mit der Gruppe C.

Sport geht hier gar nicht. Zuviel Ammoniak und sonstiger Dreck in der Luft -> Das ist kein Scherz :kotz: 

*IRONIEMODUS ON*
Außerdem vertrage ich das Essen hier nicht wirklich. Wenn ich schon nicht das Bike für den AX gewichtsoptimieren darf mach ich es halt bei mir!*IRONIEMODUS OFF*


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Soviel wie ich im Moment (Frust-) rauche wird's doch noch was mit der Gruppe C.
> 
> Sport geht hier gar nicht. Zuviel Ammoniak und sonstiger Dreck in der Luft -> Das ist kein Scherz :kotz:
> 
> ...



dann sollte ich auch mal einige Wochen nach China. Würde mir nicht schaden wenn ich das Essen nicht vertrage. 

das mit der Luft kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Die verrecken schon selbst in Ihrem Dreck aber an Umweltschutz denkt bei denen keiner. Die sollten sich mal gescheite Filter auf Ihre Industrieanlagen schrauben. Dann bräuchten sie nicht mit Ihren weissen Tüchern im Gesicht rumzulaufen.
Scheiss Umweltverschmutzer.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wenn alle einverstanden sind werde ich die Woche zwei Autos bei Europcar fÃ¼r unsere Anreise nach Garmisch buchen. Abholtermin am Mittwoch Nachmittag, dazu mÃ¼ssten wir zu dritt sein, und Abgabetermin bis Donenerstag Nachmittag.
> Wenn wir unsere Bikes am Mittwoch bereits in Leutenbach haben, kÃ¶nnen wir sie gleich verstauen und am Donnerstag Morgen bequem losdÃ¼sen.
> ...




 Super Infos. 
ich wÃ¤re nach MÃ¶glichkeit auch fÃ¼r 2. Nur haben die Verleihstationen am Samstag lange genug offen. Sollten wir dann auch gleich reservieren.

ich fahr mit meinem KFZ nach Erlangen zum KFZ holen. brÃ¤uchten wir noch einen Freiwilligen.   Ja wir sollten am MIttwoch alles verstauen (ausser Sven der braucht ja nicht extra runterfahren) und am Donnerstag dann zeitig ich denke mal 4-5 Uhr losfahren. So 3 Stunden fahrt mit Autos abgeben usw.

*@Bernd bitte die Zimmer fÃ¼r die Tour buchen. Auch Riva nicht vergessen.*

An alle, wollen wir am Freitag nach der Tour, eine Shuttletour zum Monte Baldo machen uns  zum Altissimo hochquÃ¤len, (ca.600HM) und die Abfahrt vom letzten mal machen ??
Oder faulenzen Cappu trinken und Eis essen ?
dann kÃ¶nnten wir dem Bernd seiner Frau unsere Gelenkretter mitgeben

Es wÃ¤re ja nur , dass der Schorsch auch mal einen hÃ¶heren Berg sieht als das Walberla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fahr mit meinem KFZ nach Erlangen zum KFZ holen. bräuchten wir noch einen Freiwilligen.   Ja wir sollten am MIttwoch alles verstauen (ausser Sven der braucht ja nicht extra runterfahren) und am Donnerstag dann zeitig ich denke mal 4-5 Uhr losfahren. So 3 Stunden fahrt mit Autos abgeben usw.



Meine Kiste ist ja dann schnell verstaut. So ein 12kg-Hardtail ist ja schnell reinzuschmeißen...ach nee wir fahren ja mit den "schweren" Böcken 



RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle, wollen wir am Freitag nach der Tour, eine Shuttletour zum Monte Baldo machen uns  zum Altissimo hochquälen, (ca.600HM) und die Abfahrt vom letzten mal machen ??
> Oder faulenzen Cappu trinken und Eis essen ?
> dann könnten wir dem Bernd seiner Frau unsere Gelenkretter mitgeben
> 
> Es wäre ja nur , dass der Schorsch auch mal einen höheren Berg sieht als das Walberla.



Wäre glaub ich vernünftig das dann spontan vor Ort zu entscheiden. Erstmal schauen wieviel Lust aufs Biken und wieviel Sitzfleisch nachm AX noch vorhanden is


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wäre glaub ich vernünftig das dann spontan vor Ort zu entscheiden. Erstmal schauen wieviel Lust aufs Biken und wieviel Sitzfleisch nachm AX noch vorhanden is



Geht um die Protektoren nicht das die umsonst in der Gegend herumgekarrt werden.
Ausserdem müsste ich die dann heimwärts auch mit rumschleppen ohne die Dinger gebraucht zu haben.


----------



## schu2000 (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht um die Protektoren nicht das die umsonst in der Gegend herumgekarrt werden.
> Ausserdem müsste ich die dann heimwärts auch mit rumschleppen ohne die Dinger gebraucht zu haben.



Schon klar. Die Protektoren kann man ja mitbringen lassen und dennoch spontan vor Ort entscheiden


----------



## Axalp (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fahr mit meinem KFZ nach Erlangen zum KFZ holen. bräuchten wir noch einen Freiwilligen.   Ja wir sollten am MIttwoch alles verstauen (ausser Sven der braucht ja nicht extra runterfahren) und am Donnerstag dann zeitig ich denke mal 4-5 Uhr losfahren. So 3 Stunden fahrt mit Autos abgeben usw.



Wenn mich am Mittwochabend jemand nach Erlangen zurückfährt kann ich gerne auch ein Auto holen. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle, wollen wir am Freitag nach der Tour, eine Shuttletour zum Monte Baldo machen uns  zum Altissimo hochquälen, (ca.600HM) und die Abfahrt vom letzten mal machen ??
> Oder faulenzen Cappu trinken und Eis essen ?
> dann könnten wir dem Bernd seiner Frau unsere Gelenkretter mitgeben
> 
> Es wäre ja nur , dass der Schorsch auch mal einen höheren Berg sieht als das Walberla.



Naja, Du hast ja gesehen was mit dem Bernd passiert ist  Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das viel Sinn macht, nach 8 Tagen Quälerei nochmal die 2000 Hm-Abfahrt obendraufzulegen. 
Des weiteren ist es gut möglich, dass einige mit ziemlich schwerem Kopf aufwachen werden. 
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir das auf den Spätsommer verschieben.

Es macht wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn den Freitag als Puffertag zu verwenden, falls unterwegs doch mal mehr schief geht als wir denken.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn mich am Mittwochabend jemand nach Erlangen zurückfährt kann ich gerne auch ein Auto holen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.K. ich lasse mir zwar nicht gerne eine 2000 HM Abfahrt entgehen aber alleine hab ich auch keine Lust. Denn nur im Team sind wir stark


----------



## Thomas72 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie schaut denn der derzeitige Stand unserer Tour eigentlich aus?

Strecke, Höhenmeter Etappen usw. damit man sich schon mal mental darauf vorbereiten kann.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schu2000 (28. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Strecke, Höhenmeter Etappen



evtl. auch GPS-Daten um schon mal sehen zu können (Google Earth etc.) wo man sich in ein paar Wochen rumquält


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

da müsstet Ihr den "Projektleiter Tourdaten" fragen doch dieser weilt im Moment wieder im Ausland. Ich meine aber nicht den gelben Markus sondern Roggi Dick.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, Du hast ja gesehen was mit dem Bernd passiert ist



Na ja viel ist ja mit dem Bernd nicht geschehen. Er hat sich ja nicht viel bewegt bergab und bergauf. Am schnellsten hat er sich bewegt wenn Ihn die Schwerkraft wieder mal vom Rad geworfen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich verspreche (wie immer) das ist das letzte Bike.
> :



wennsd dä binoggio weäsd - langärd dai noosn bis noch närmbärch   
schdell amol a bild vo daim geräd nain neds


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ja viel ist ja mit dem Bernd nicht geschehen. Er hat sich ja nicht viel bewegt bergab und bergauf. Am schnellsten hat er sich bewegt wenn Ihn die Schwerkraft wieder mal vom Rad geworfen hat.



Hätte vielleicht meine Faust etwas mehr bewegen sollen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da müsstet Ihr den "Projektleiter Tourdaten" fragen doch dieser weilt im Moment wieder im Ausland. Ich meine aber nicht den gelben Markus sondern Roggi Dick.


GPS Daten kann ich am Wochenende verschicken.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schaut denn der derzeitige Stand unserer Tour eigentlich aus?
> 
> ...


Hallo Thomas, 
ich kann dir am Wochenende mal die Tour schicken. Du hast ja auch die Transalp Software oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann sollte ich auch mal einige Wochen nach China.


Blos nicht!!  Die haben schon genug Probleme mit dem Erdbeben.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wennsd dä binoggio weäsd - langärd dai noosn bis noch närmbärch
> schdell amol a bild vo daim geräd nain neds


Des is der frängische Pinokio!! Do wächst die Ranzn wenner lüchd!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wenn alle einverstanden sind werde ich die Woche zwei Autos bei Europcar für unsere Anreise nach Garmisch buchen. Abholtermin am Mittwoch Nachmittag, dazu müssten wir zu dritt sein, und Abgabetermin bis Donenerstag Nachmittag.
> Wenn wir unsere Bikes am Mittwoch bereits in Leutenbach haben, können wir sie gleich verstauen und am Donnerstag Morgen bequem losdüsen.
> ...



Meine Frau fährt doch nicht runter (zum Lago). D.h. wir brauchen zurück zwei Plätze mehr. 

Ich finde Abfahrt früh um 4 (Vorschlag Roland) etwas arg. Die TAgestour ist 43 Km lang mit 1300 HM ohne extremes Gelände. Sind bei einem 10-er Schnitt (Ist ja wirklich nicht schnell) mit Pause 5 Stunden. WEnn wir um 4 losfahren sind wir um halb sieben in Garmisch und können um halb acht starten. Wären dann schon um ca. 13 Uhr am Ziel. Also ich denke Abfahrt zwischen 6 und 7 reicht völlig aus. ICh denke nicht, das es ne gute Idee ist eine Transalp Todmüde zu beginnen. 
Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

In eigener Sache:
Das Biken hier  (Slowakei)ist echt der HAmmer. Die Anstiege und Trails sind vergleichbar mit der Fränkischen nur halt nicht 150 Hm am Stück sondern gleich 500-600. Meine Touren die ich aufs GPs gebastelt habe kann ich voll vergessen, weil ich Abends höchstens die Hälfte der Strecke schaffe bevor es dunkel wird. Dienstag waren es 24 Km und 1200 Hm und heute 20 Km und 1100 Hm. Das ist echt kein Spaß hier bergauf, weil es meisten nicht in Serpentinen sondern direkt auf 50 cm breiten Pfaden bergauf geht. Die Abfahrten waren jetzt nicht so technisch, dafür aber super flowig und ewig lang.   Wenn man sucht gäbe es auch garantiert massig technische Abfahrten. Fehlt mir aber halt nach der Arbeit einfach die Zeit.


----------



## Axalp (29. Mai 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schaut denn der derzeitige Stand unserer Tour eigentlich aus?
> 
> ...



Anbei mein letzter Stand. Alles weitere GPS etc. kommt vom Bernd.



Axalp schrieb:


> So, hier das gewünschte Update:
> Tag 1 (Anreisetag) Garmisch - Nassereith 45 km 1222 Hm
> Tag 2 Nassereith - Ischgl 69 km 1540 Hm
> Tag 3 Ischgl - Scuol 38 km 1364 Hm
> ...





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich finde Abfahrt früh um 4 (Vorschlag Roland) etwas arg. Die TAgestour ist 43 Km lang mit 1300 HM ohne extremes Gelände. Sind bei einem 10-er Schnitt (Ist ja wirklich nicht schnell) mit Pause 5 Stunden. WEnn wir um 4 losfahren sind wir um halb sieben in Garmisch und können um halb acht starten. Wären dann schon um ca. 13 Uhr am Ziel. Also ich denke Abfahrt zwischen 6 und 7 reicht völlig aus. ICh denke nicht, das es ne gute Idee ist eine Transalp Todmüde zu beginnen.
> Andere Meinungen?



Die Idee vom Roland ist schon o.k. 
Da jemand - dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen will - sowieso zu spät kommt läuft es ohnehin auf 6-7 Uhr hinaus.  

@Sven: Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Du bist der erste, der aufstehen muss.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt doch nicht runter (zum Lago). D.h. wir brauchen zurück zwei Plätze mehr.
> 
> Ich finde Abfahrt früh um 4 (Vorschlag Roland) etwas arg. Die TAgestour ist 43 Km lang mit 1300 HM ohne extremes Gelände. Sind bei einem 10-er Schnitt (Ist ja wirklich nicht schnell) mit Pause 5 Stunden. WEnn wir um 4 losfahren sind wir um halb sieben in Garmisch und können um halb acht starten. Wären dann schon um ca. 13 Uhr am Ziel. Also ich denke Abfahrt zwischen 6 und 7 reicht völlig aus. ICh denke nicht, das es ne gute Idee ist eine Transalp Todmüde zu beginnen.
> Andere Meinungen?



6-7 Uhr ist devinitiv zu spät. Ich möchte das in Garmisch alles gemütlich angehen. Wie wäre es mit Vorschlag 5.00 Uhr. Unterwegs noch einen Kaffee trinken. 5.00 wäre optimal denn bis du aufkreuzt ist es eh 5.30 Uhr. 
Wenn ich mal um 4 oder 5 aufstehen muss bin ich doch nicht den ganzen Tag totmüde ! Und das gute daran, wenn wir am Zielort sind, schläfst du wenigstens gleich ein.
@ Thomas ist der Shuttlebus gross genug für 7 Mann mit Gepäck und Bikes ?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wennsd dä binoggio weäsd - langärd dai noosn bis noch närmbärch
> schdell amol a bild vo daim geräd nain neds



Aus den neuen Bundesländern. Gewicht denk ich mal so um die 20 KG.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Sven: Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Du bist der erste, der aufstehen muss.



Ach des geht scho. Da bin ich ja von den Gardaseetrips schlimmeres gewohnt: Aufstehen um 1, losfahren um halb 2, unterwegs noch Mitfahrer einsammeln, bis Riva fast komplett durchfahren und dann noch ne Tour  da is doch des mit Garmisch a Klacks  da es ja auf dem AX auch fahrtechnisch keine dicken Brocken geben sollte (oder??) wirds bei mangelnder Konzentration auch net so schlimm werden wie letztes mal aufm 601


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Anbei mein letzter Stand. Alles weitere GPS etc. kommt vom Bernd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also von mir aus!!  
Tourtag 5 habe ich ein wenig abgeändert. Von St. Maria über den Umbrai und die Bocchetta di Forcola nach Bormio. Soll einer der besten Trails in den Alpen (landschaftlich) sein. Wären dann 400 HM mehr.Alte Route haben wir ja immer noch als Alternative.


----------



## Thomas72 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Roland,

Schau dir mal den Link an.

www.bikeshuttle.it 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Axalp (29. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also von mir aus!!
> Tourtag 5 habe ich ein wenig abgeändert. Von St. Maria über den Umbrai und die Bocchetta di Forcola nach Bormio. Soll einer der besten Trails in den Alpen (landschaftlich) sein. Wären dann 400 HM mehr.Alte Route haben wir ja immer noch als Alternative.



Top!  Wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Aus den neuen Bundesländern. Gewicht denk ich mal so um die 20 KG.



Ui, nicht schlecht. Aber vorsicht damit. Sonst geht's Dir wie den Kollgen hier:

[YT="So nicht!"]4blahxuuhxg&[/YT]

Ist übrigens auch super, wenn man Bock auf MTB'len hat aber im Moment nicht kann. Nach dem Video vergeht's einem erstmal


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2008)

@all
will am samstag früh um 9.00 ne grössere runde in der fränkischen fahren, von behringersmühl aus, so um die 2000hm und 70km, hat jamand lust von euch mitzuradeln, im vernünftigen tempo (schoschi), dann gebt bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> will am samstag früh um 9.00 ne grössere runde in der fränkischen fahren, von behringersmühl aus, so um die 2000hm und 70km, hat jamand lust von euch mitzuradeln, im vernünftigen tempo (schoschi), dann gebt bescheid



Lust schon aber keine Zeit, ich muss meinen Pool reinigen. Das dauert bis 13.00- 14.00 Uhr werde dann eine keine Leutenbachrunde drehen. Was geht Sonntag früh.


----------



## Schoschi (29. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, am Samstag kann ich auch net. Werd am Sonntag ne ähnliche Runde drehen, mitm Roland nehm ich mal an. Geheimtraining quasi. Will auch schon früh los........
Bin heut vor der Arbeit gefahren, alleine ist sooooooooo öde.........


----------



## ragazza (29. Mai 2008)

@ Roland
Starkes Stück Solidaritätszuschlag.Schaut echt gut aus.

Wann kommt eigentlich der erste Roland-Rot-Fahrradkatalog raus     ?


----------



## macmount (29. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aus den neuen Bundesländern. Gewicht denk ich mal so um die 20 KG.



gratulation - schaud ned schlächd aus di schloidä  - willsd eds daunhillrenna foän   
schaud mä ziemlich nooch iiehbeii aus, dem bild nooch 
bis denn, dä Wolf


----------



## Schoschi (29. Mai 2008)

Nächste Woche, vielleicht am Mittwoch, will der Christian und ich zum Okolieren. Nur lifteln. Roland ist Plicht! Wenn sonst einer mitwill..........ist immer ne Mordsgaudi...........


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> gratulation - schaud ned schlächd aus di schloidä  - willsd eds daunhillrenna foän
> schaud mä ziemlich nooch iiehbeii aus, dem bild nooch
> bis denn, dä Wolf


Hey Wolf!! Dei Badschhandschu bolern nu bei mir rum. Kömmer ja am Wochnend amol Übergabe machn odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> will am samstag früh um 9.00 ne grössere runde in der fränkischen fahren, von behringersmühl aus, so um die 2000hm und 70km, hat jamand lust von euch mitzuradeln, im vernünftigen tempo (schoschi), dann gebt bescheid


Bei mir is a Schei...   Wor ja die ganze Wochn wech (und Biken! ) und muss ja am Montag schon wieder weg. Ist dieses Wochenede also Family angesagt. Sorry. Obber nächstes Wochnend bini widder dabei. Do bringi a amol unsern neuer Albngrosser (Günther) mid.
Salve.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> . Ist dieses Wochenede also Family angesagt. Sorry.
> Salve.



Wer issn etz dei richtige Familie. Mia doch odda ??


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche, vielleicht am Mittwoch, will der Christian und ich zum Okolieren. Nur lifteln. Roland ist Plicht! Wenn sonst einer mitwill..........ist immer ne Mordsgaudi...........


ich will auf jeden Fall mit ich muss nur schauen wie weit meine Rippchen sind. Nachts ist die Hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland
> Starkes Stück Solidaritätszuschlag.Schaut echt gut aus.
> 
> Wann kommt eigentlich der erste Roland-Rot-Fahrradkatalog raus     ?



Wenn i denk wos i scho Soli zohlt hob do hädd i woascheinlich die ganza Fabrig grichd. Do kummds aufs Radl a nimma oh.

Nix für ungud, ich mahn unsre Bolidiger. ned die landsleud.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> gratulation - schaud ned schlächd aus di schloidä  - willsd eds daunhillrenna foän
> schaud mä ziemlich nooch iiehbeii aus, dem bild nooch
> bis denn, dä Wolf



Ja hosd rechd is ausn ibey. Ich bi scho gschband wies läfd. Wenns mi obweafd weads veakafd.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> @ Roland
> Starkes Stück Solidaritätszuschlag.Schaut echt gut aus.
> 
> Wann kommt eigentlich der erste Roland-Rot-Fahrradkatalog raus     ?



Ich will ja meinen Kindern mal was hinterlassen. 
Einen Berg voll Schulden und ein paar alte Fahrräder.  

*An Carola weh das sogst meina Fra*


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> gratulation - schaud ned schlächd aus di schloidä  - willsd eds daunhillrenna foän
> schaud mä ziemlich nooch iiehbeii aus, dem bild nooch
> bis denn, dä Wolf



Du könntest doch am nächsten Mittwoch auch mal mit!!
Wenn ich mitgehe fahre ich auch aber ich denke schon.
Nimm hat mal einen Tag Urlaub die Ausrüstung und das Rad hast du ja. 

Middn *rama* bisd ja ferdig. Obba ich was scho wos kummd *ka Dsaid*


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

Ach ja noch was hab gestern von Pretzfeld nach Egloffstein zwei Rennradler versägt und einen Opa auf dem Trekkingrad. 
Das schlimme ist nicht das überholen sondern das vorne bleiben. In Egloffstein bin ich dann vom Rad und hab so getan als wenn ich eine ganz normale Pause  machen würde. Dabei hatte ich einen halben Schwächeanfall und das ganze bei 34 Grad auf dem Rad. Bin dann auch nur langsam über den Berg nach Hause gekommen.

Merke: Das nächste mal Augen zu und hinten bleiben.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach ja noch was hab gestern von Pretzfeld nach Egloffstein zwei Rennradler versägt und einen Opa auf dem Trekkingrad.
> Das schlimme ist nicht das überholen sondern das vorne bleiben. In Egloffstein bin ich dann vom Rad und hab so getan als wenn ich eine ganz normale Pause  machen würde. Dabei hatte ich einen halben Schwächeanfall und das ganze bei 34 Grad auf dem Rad. Bin dann auch nur langsam über den Berg nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> Merke: Das nächste mal Augen zu und hinten bleiben.



Hä Hä!! Das kenn ich! Hatte ja vor ein paar Monaten ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit dem Carbonharttail Typen.! 
Eigentlich sollten wir ja aus dem Schwanzvergleichs Alter raus sein oder? 
Ist aber scheinbar in den Genen ( Jagttrieb!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche, vielleicht am Mittwoch, will der Christian und ich zum Okolieren. Nur lifteln. Roland ist Plicht! Wenn sonst einer mitwill..........ist immer ne Mordsgaudi...........



@ Schoschi und Roland: Wenns euch vor dem AX noch ordentlich auf die Schauze legt, dann komme ich persönlich in Krankenhaus und erledige den Rest!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Mai 2008)

@ AX-ler: Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Rückreise aus? Mir wäre ja schon Freitag am liebsten, da ich am Montag schon wieder in die Slovakei muss.
Muss es auch wissen wegen der Unterkunft!!!


----------



## Schoschi (30. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Schoschi und Roland: Wenns euch vor dem AX noch ordentlich auf die Schauze legt, dann komme ich persönlich in Krankenhaus und erledige den Rest!!!



Vielleicht spekulieren wir ja drauf, dass wir uns net über die Alpen quälen müssen................. 

Heimreise ist halt schwer zu sagen. Wenns Wetter gut ist könnt ma auch noch nen Tag bleiben und die Gaggerli im Gardasee kühlen............hehe

Ansonsten ists mir scho recht wenn ma bald heimfahren wieder, will danach gleich mit meiner Zimmerlindn in Urlaub......


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2008)

Heute mit dem Peter fränkische gefahren soziale Tour 37 KM 700 HM und zwei Alkfreie in einer Mühle Stempfer oder so. Zum fahren war es sauwarm zum trinken optimal. Altersheimtrail wieder aufs erste mal 
@Schorschi wann am Sonntag und wo ? Peter kommt evtl. auch. Wir könnten ja beim Bernd vorbeifahren und "mit auf Familie machen"   jeder drei Bier und es wird lustig.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Peter fränkische gefahren soziale Tour 37 KM 700 HM und zwei Alkfreie in einer Mühle Stempfer oder so. Zum fahren war es sauwarm zum trinken optimal. Altersheimtrail wieder aufs erste mal
> @Schorschi wann am Sonntag und wo ? Peter kommt evtl. auch. Wir könnten ja beim Bernd vorbeifahren und "mit auf Familie machen"   jeder drei Bier und es wird lustig.



Naja, möglichst bald bei dir! Sag ne Zeit. Würd sagen wir fahren dann Reisberg, Wichsensteinerberg und dann Richtung Hummerstein und dann schau ma mal.
Halt nix technisches, nur auf Training halt..........wenn sich der Peter net langweilt.........


----------



## macmount (30. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Wolf!! Dei Badschhandschu bolern nu bei mir rum. Kömmer ja am Wochnend amol Übergabe machn odder?



ich hoff amol du maansd rood und ned bad hondschuh  
bisd a amol widdä doo??
schau mer mol wechä WE - villaichd kummi mol obnds bai diä vobbai zweggs übägabe - bin undäm dooch undäwechs - wädd also widdä mol niggs mid roodfoähn    - woä eds a boär mol allans undäweechs - und hob somid am sunndooch familiendooch 
villaichd mol widdä undä dä wochn
bis nochäd, dä Wolf


----------



## macmount (30. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich will auf jeden Fall mit ich muss nur schauen wie weit meine Rippchen sind. Nachts ist die Hölle.



wos eds - hosd dä di ribbla a weng oogeknäggld


----------



## macmount (30. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du könntest doch am nächsten Mittwoch auch mal mit!!
> Wenn ich mitgehe fahre ich auch aber ich denke schon.
> Nimm hat mal einen Tag Urlaub die Ausrüstung und das Rad hast du ja.
> 
> Middn *rama* bisd ja ferdig. Obba ich was scho wos kummd *ka Dsaid*



woos eds - wos löffd am middwoch - däd scho gänn mol widdä miidfoän obbä uärlaub is momendaan niggs - griiech öschd im augusd (bauuärlaub   )
rood hobbi im momend neär di väsendäschloidä - wall enduro is im kellä vo maim bruudä und deä oggs feäd ainfoch in urlaub und sochd niggs


----------



## Axalp (31. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-ler: Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Rückreise aus? Mir wäre ja schon Freitag am liebsten, da ich am Montag schon wieder in die Slovakei muss.
> Muss es auch wissen wegen der Unterkunft!!!



Wie schon gesagt, wenn wir den Freitag nicht als Puffertag benötigen können wir von mir aus gleich zurückfahren und die Benunzen für später aufheben


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Bikeshuttle muss 4 Wochen davor bestellt und angezahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Mai 2008)

Bin wieder zurück von grosse fränkisch tour
start war in  behringersmühle- schweigelberg-weissmarter-schottersmühl-schotterberg hoch nach engelhartsberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-oswalthöhle- muggend.höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail- guckhüll-muschelq.-wolfsgraben-binghöhlenberg-pavilion-gasseldorf-rothenb.-schotter rauf zur neideck-druidenhain- golfplatzberg-morschenreuth- steiler schotterberg-burgaillenreuth-trainmeusel-muggendorf-engelhartberg-trail nach moritz- alterheimtrail-behringersm-neuer schotterberg nach kohlstein-neuer treppentrail nach tüchersfeld-trail nach behringersm.-strasse rauf nach gössweinstein-neuer trail runter nach behringersm.
war ne schöne tour, nur mit der unterhaltung hats ned geklappt, denn ich war allasn 
waren 73km und knappe 2500hm (VDO) mitn 11.9 schnitt.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück von grosse fränkisch tour
> start war in  behringersmühle- schweigelberg-weissmarter-schottersmühl-schotterberg hoch nach engelhartsberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-oswalthöhle- muggend.höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail- guckhüll-muschelq.-wolfsgraben-binghöhlenberg-pavilion-gasseldorf-rothenb.-schotter rauf zur neideck-druidenhain- golfplatzberg-morschenreuth- steiler schotterberg-burgaillenreuth-trainmeusel-muggendorf-engelhartberg-trail nach moritz- alterheimtrail-behringersm-neuer schotterberg nach kohlstein-neuer treppentrail nach tüchersfeld-trail nach behringersm.-strasse rauf nach gössweinstein-neuer trail runter nach behringersm.
> war ne schöne tour, nur mit der unterhaltung hats ned geklappt, denn ich war allasn
> waren 73km und knappe 2500hm (VDO) mitn 11.9 schnitt.


Du Spinnsd!!!
PS: Lieber ka Underhaldung als den Roland sei GWaff odder?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bikeshuttle muss 4 Wochen davor bestellt und angezahlt werden.


Und was heist das jetzt für uns?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und was heist das jetzt für uns?



Wenn wir am Freitag schon wieder heim wollen, dann kannst du den Freitag ja nicht als Puffertag nehmen wie schon des öfteren besprochen. das letzte mal von Markus heute 2.10 Uhr.Sondern wir müssen dann durchfahren komme was wolle.


----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,
hmm, naja, sicherheitshalber wär ein Puffertag net schlecht vielleicht.....
Sollt ma mal alle fragen, also ich wär dafür.....

@Roland: Wann gehtsn morgen los?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Spinnsd!!!
> PS: Lieber ka Underhaldung als den Roland sei GWaff odder?



Dei Gwaff müss ma uns heuer ja ned so viel onhöan, bisd ja eh nie dabei. 
Ich hädd so viel dumma sprüch wos ich dia undawegs song könnd.  
Grod hams a roggi Sleia und a billich Rod im Bikebarg desd. Verstehsd den Witz a Roggi in an Bikebarg und du woascheinlich nu als Fora. uah ha ha ich lach mich grumm   A soa Kanalschlambn in an Bikebarg. Des is so als wenn du middn Bonanzarod üba die Albn und zurüg foan willsd.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hmm, naja, sicherheitshalber wär ein Puffertag net schlecht vielleicht.....
> Sollt ma mal alle fragen, also ich wär dafür.....
> 
> @Roland: Wann gehtsn morgen los?


Besser gesagt wann und wo gehts morgen los. 
Am liebsten wäre mir 8.00 Uhr aufn Ochsenkopf aber mit dem Lift raufgefahren.
Machen wir irgend etwas langsames, ich fühle mich schon die ganze Woche wie erschossen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück von grosse fränkisch tour
> start war in  behringersmühle- schweigelberg-weissmarter-schottersmühl-schotterberg hoch nach engelhartsberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-oswalthöhle- muggend.höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail- guckhüll-muschelq.-wolfsgraben-binghöhlenberg-pavilion-gasseldorf-rothenb.-schotter rauf zur neideck-druidenhain- golfplatzberg-morschenreuth- steiler schotterberg-burgaillenreuth-trainmeusel-muggendorf-engelhartberg-trail nach moritz- alterheimtrail-behringersm-neuer schotterberg nach kohlstein-neuer treppentrail nach tüchersfeld-trail nach behringersm.-strasse rauf nach gössweinstein-neuer trail runter nach behringersm.
> war ne schöne tour, nur mit der unterhaltung hats ned geklappt, denn ich war allasn
> waren 73km und knappe 2500hm (VDO) mitn 11.9 schnitt.



Ich würd song FIT FÜR DEN AX


----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Besser gesagt wann und wo gehts morgen los.
> Am liebsten wäre mir 8.00 Uhr aufn Ochsenkopf aber mit dem Lift raufgefahren.



wie wahr wie wahr...........aber wir müssen ja unbedingt genau des Gegenteil machen, und dei Idee wars auch noch.................. 
Fährt der Peter mit? Ansonsten wär ich um 8 bei dir. Wenn ma später machen fahr ich vielleicht vorher scho a Runden und mach dann net so lang.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wie wahr wie wahr...........aber wir müssen ja unbedingt genau des Gegenteil machen, und dei Idee wars auch noch..................
> Fährt der Peter mit? Ansonsten wär ich um 8 bei dir. Wenn ma später machen fahr ich vielleicht vorher scho a Runden und mach dann net so lang.......


Machen wir 8.00 bei mir so bis 13.00 -14.00 Uhr nicht länger.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hmm, naja, sicherheitshalber wär ein Puffertag net schlecht vielleicht.....
> Sollt ma mal alle fragen, also ich wär dafür......



Ich wäre auch dafür das wir den Freitag als Puffertag haben und am Samstag heimfahren. 
Aber ich beuge mich natürlich der Mehrheit


----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Machen wir 8.00 bei mir so bis 13.00 -14.00 Uhr nicht länger.



jo alles klaro


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fühle mich schon die ganze Woche wie erschossen.


Wensders no wärsd (Derschossn!!)!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dei Gwaff müss ma uns heuer ja ned so viel onhöan, bisd ja eh nie dabei.
> Ich hädd so viel dumma sprüch wos ich dia undawegs song könnd.
> Grod hams a roggi Sleia und a billich Rod im Bikebarg desd. Verstehsd den Witz a Roggi in an Bikebarg und du woascheinlich nu als Fora. uah ha ha ich lach mich grumm   A soa Kanalschlambn in an Bikebarg. Des is so als wenn du middn Bonanzarod üba die Albn und zurüg foan willsd.


Kaum hoder a 20 Kilo Schlambn schbrichder auf wi a Großer!!  
Wardner du Gnilch!!!


----------



## 0815p (31. Mai 2008)

Fährt der Peter mit? Ansonsten wär ich um 8 bei dir. Wenn ma später machen fahr ich vielleicht vorher scho a Runden und mach dann net so lang.......[/QUOTE]


Nee fohr moin ned mit, pause, will montag mittag wieder fohrn, bevor die regen front der nächsten zeit kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kaum hoder a 20 Kilo Schlambn schbrichder auf wi a Großer!!
> Wardner du Gnilch!!!



He verstehst kann Spass mea  
Ich ward scho lang drauf dasd amol widda midfäasd.
Hey morng früh konnsd doch amol 2-3 Stund middfoan konnsd ja jederzeid obbrechn. Wenn ma um 8 losfoan bis um 11-12 widda daham.-

Ich hob etz zwoa a 20 KG Schlambn obba dera gehts wie an Wolf sei DEEMAX Felgen nu nie gfoan.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wensders no wärsd (Derschossn!!)!!!!



Was sich liebt das neckt sich.


----------



## 0815p (31. Mai 2008)

und roland, pool sauber?????????


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und roland, pool sauber?????????



Ja zu 4 3,5 Std gebraucht (neuer Rekord) ist jetzt fast 1/4 voll ich denke mal wenn das Wasser die Nacht durchläuft ist er morgen so um 10.00 Uhr voll. Dann noch 2 Tage heizen und rein. Aber der Wetterbericht hat ja für nächste Woche Dauerregen angesagt.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was sich liebt das neckt sich.


Falsch!!!! nicht Necken!!!  LECKEN!!!!Un zwar am Arsc.......!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> He verstehst kann Spass mea
> Ich ward scho lang drauf dasd amol widda midfäasd.
> Hey morng früh konnsd doch amol 2-3 Stund middfoan konnsd ja jederzeid obbrechn. Wenn ma um 8 losfoan bis um 11-12 widda daham.-
> 
> Ich hob etz zwoa a 20 KG Schlambn obba dera gehts wie an Wolf sei DEEMAX Felgen nu nie gfoan.


Des hobbi etz aweng spät glesn!! Was ja ne wo ihr euch dreffd!???
Nexd Wochenend bini 100%igwider dabei mein Hase!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2008)

@ AX-Ler: Werde mich mal jetzt um die Unterkünfte kümmern. 
Habe gedacht jeweils 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer(Für mich als alter Schnarchzapfen) mit Frühstück in einer Pension. Wie schauts mit der Preisobergrenze aus? Max. 40? Versuche natürlich immer was günstigeres zu bekommen.
Also Rückfahrt dann am SAMSTAG OK?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bikeshuttle muss 4 Wochen davor bestellt und angezahlt werden.



Ok, dann bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als das Shuttle auf Samstag zu bestellen, wenn wir auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen.
Wäre mir persönlich recht. 1 Tag am Gardasee bekommen wir mit Sicherheit ohne Langeweile herum  



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-Ler: Werde mich mal jetzt um die Unterkünfte kümmern.
> Habe gedacht jeweils 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer(Für mich als alter Schnarchzapfen) mit Frühstück in einer Pension. Wie schauts mit der Preisobergrenze aus? Max. 40? Versuche natürlich immer was günstigeres zu bekommen.
> Also Rückfahrt dann am SAMSTAG OK?
> 
> ...



Bestell doch gleich ein 3-Bett-Zimmer, falls das möglich ist. War am Gardasee kein Thema - Ich hatte meinen Gehörschutz dabei, gell Ragazza  
Preislich sind (für mich) 40.- ok. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück von grosse fränkisch tour
> start war in  behringersmühle- schweigelberg-weissmarter-schottersmühl-schotterberg hoch nach engelhartsberg-adlerstein-rasengitterberg-oswalthöhle- muggend.höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail- guckhüll-muschelq.-wolfsgraben-binghöhlenberg-pavilion-gasseldorf-rothenb.-schotter rauf zur neideck-druidenhain- golfplatzberg-morschenreuth- steiler schotterberg-burgaillenreuth-trainmeusel-muggendorf-engelhartberg-trail nach moritz- alterheimtrail-behringersm-neuer schotterberg nach kohlstein-neuer treppentrail nach tüchersfeld-trail nach behringersm.-strasse rauf nach gössweinstein-neuer trail runter nach behringersm.
> war ne schöne tour, nur mit der unterhaltung hats ned geklappt, denn ich war allasn
> waren 73km und knappe 2500hm (VDO) mitn 11.9 schnitt.



*Neid*.....


----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-Ler: Werde mich mal jetzt um die Unterkünfte kümmern.
> Habe gedacht jeweils 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer(Für mich als alter Schnarchzapfen) mit Frühstück in einer Pension. Wie schauts mit der Preisobergrenze aus? Max. 40? Versuche natürlich immer was günstigeres zu bekommen.
> Also Rückfahrt dann am SAMSTAG OK?
> 
> ...



Jo, mach des, mir eigentlich wurscht........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-Ler: Werde mich mal jetzt um die Unterkünfte kümmern.
> Habe gedacht jeweils 3 Doppel und ein Einzelzimmer(Für mich als alter Schnarchzapfen) mit Frühstück in einer Pension. Wie schauts mit der Preisobergrenze aus? Max. 40? Versuche natürlich immer was günstigeres zu bekommen.
> Also Rückfahrt dann am SAMSTAG OK?
> 
> ...




Wenn es geht für mich ein Einzelzimmer, denn wenn einer schnarcht liege ich die ganze Nacht daneben und höre zu. Andererseits schnarche ich nachts ab und zu selbst ein wenig.


----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2008)

werd morgen um 15.30 tour ab rothenbühl starten, wenn jamant mitfährt, bitte bescheid geben


----------



## kubikjch (1. Juni 2008)

War heute mit dem Thomas ne Runde fahren.
nach Pottenstein und über Obertrubach wieder heim

01.06.2008 Sportart  Radfahren  
Rad  Focus  
Dauer  02:42:00 h  
Distanz  75.6  
km/h (Mittel)  28.00 km/h  
Höhenmeter  530  
Trainingsbereich  Wettkampfspezifische Ausdauer 1  
Stimmung  Gut  
Wetter  sonnig  

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2008)

War heute mit dem Schorsch unterwegs. Erst sind wir die Signalsteinrunde gefahren. Als wir in Haidhof waren. Sahen wir uns an und meinten das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein. Also beschlossen wir noch die Lindelbachrunde verkehrt herum zu fahren. Nach diversen Boxenstopps kamen wir dann auch um 15.00 Uhr an. Wir sind halt heftige Freerider da ist das Material einfach mal zu schwach. War alles in allem eine sehr schöne Runde. Schorsch hat 73 KM mit 1700 HM (kam schon mit dem Bike zu mir) ich 65 KM mit knapp 1500HM Schnitt 15.  

p.s. Frauenhöhle 1. Spitzkehre locker vom Hocker.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2008)

Hmm, 
diverse technische Ausfälle an den Maschinen, Kette verbogen, Vorwärtskommen nur mit Geräuschentwicklung. Kassette locker, stetiges Knacken am Proceed. Neuer BBB Bremsbelag von der Trägerplatte gefallen, Notbremsung, Scheibe eingelaufen.....Herzlichen Glückwunsch..........


----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm,
> diverse technische Ausfälle an den Maschinen, Kette verbogen, Vorwärtskommen nur mit Geräuschentwicklung. Kassette locker, stetiges Knacken am Proceed. Neuer BBB Bremsbelag von der Trägerplatte gefallen, Notbremsung, Scheibe eingelaufen.....Herzlichen Glückwunsch..........



ist doch egal, aber gute tourenergebnisse geschaft

@roland
falls du morgen abend mitfährst , und es erst am montag früh oder mittag endscheidest, schick mir ne sms, da ich evt den startpkt ändere, will dann vielleicht mal wieder die prüllbirkacher autobahntour machen, aber weisst ja sowieso wieder ned wo die war


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist doch egal, aber gute tourenergebnisse geschaft
> 
> @roland
> falls du morgen abend mitfährst , und es erst am montag früh oder mittag endscheidest, schick mir ne sms, da ich evt den startpkt ändere, will dann vielleicht mal wieder die prüllbirkacher autobahntour machen, aber weisst ja sowieso wieder ned wo die war



Freilich weis ich des noch die ist in Deutschland


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freilich weis ich des noch die ist in Deutschland


Ost oder West???   

Morgen Abend gehts in den Pfälzer Wald. Werde dort die nächsten vier Tage mein Unwesen treiben und die Trails checken. Letzte Woche Slowakei diese Woche Pfälzer Wald. Mountaibikerherz was willst du mehr!!  
Oder was meist du Markus??


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2008)

@ Chinese: Wann kommst du eigentlich zurück? Vor oder nach unserem AX??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (2. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Chinese: Wann kommst du eigentlich zurück? Vor oder nach unserem AX??



 Im Moment würde ich planmäßig am 10.06 abfliegen. 
 Wenn ich Glück habe (-> unwahrscheinlich) 2 Tage früher.
 Meine persönliche Dead-Line der 19.06. Danach kündige ich.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Dead-Line der 19.06. Danach kündige ich.



 Was kündigen? AX oder Job??
Ich drück Dir auf alle Fälle die Daumen dass Du so bald wie möglich wieder daheim bist


----------



## Axalp (2. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was kündigen? AX oder Job??
> Ich drück Dir auf alle Fälle die Daumen dass Du so bald wie möglich wieder daheim bist



Den Job natürlich.  

Ich werd mir doch nicht einen AX mit Euch Glotzern entgehen lassen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Den Job natürlich.
> 
> Ich werd mir doch nicht einen AX mit Euch Glotzern entgehen lassen.



Du wirst uns eh nicht viel sehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wirst uns eh nicht viel sehen.


    

Und wenn dann nur von hinten mit Fernglas!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm,
> stetiges Knacken am Proceed.


Oje das klingt nach neuem Rad!! 
Und Roland was kaufst du dir? Weil Knacken geht ja garnicht oder?   

Ps: vielleich knackt ja auch nur deine gebrochene Rippe im Wiegetritt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Im Moment würde ich planmäßig am 10.06 abfliegen.
> Wenn ich Glück habe (-> unwahrscheinlich) 2 Tage früher.
> Meine persönliche Dead-Line der 19.06. Danach kündige ich.


Bleiben inkl. Jetlag( Und der ist übel von China zurück) zwei Wochen bis zum AX!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oje das klingt nach neuem Rad!!
> Und Roland was kaufst du dir? Weil Knacken geht ja garnicht oder?
> 
> Ps: vielleich knackt ja auch nur deine gebrochene Rippe im Wiegetritt!!



Wahrscheinlich ein Roggi


----------



## Thomas72 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle Alpencrosser,

nach meiner Berechnung kommt uns die komplette Hin- und Rückreise auf  ca.980.

Das entspricht im einzelnen pro Person 140 
(Hinfahrt nach Garmisch mit Europcarfahrzeugen Kombi/Vitto 40,
Heimreise nach Garmisch mit Shuttlebus 70 und weiter mit Europcarfahrzeugen Kombi/Vitto nach Leutenbach 40 )

Mein Wunsch wäre es, wenn mir jeder von euch  140 bereits vorher geben könnte um nicht diese gesamte Summe auslegen zu müssen. Ich würde mich dann um die gesamten Reisekosten kümmern.
Da diese Summe einige Komponenten enthält die nur annähernd geschätzt werden können (Treibstoffverbrauch, Ermäßigung Shuttlebus) haben wir am Ende entweder noch etwas übrig oder müssen noch etwas nachzahlen, dies hält sich dann aber in einem vertretbaren Rahmen und kann einfach aufgeteilt werden.

Das Geld kann ich bei euch einziehen wenn ihr mir eure Bankverbindung gebt, oder ihr überweist es mir, oder ihr gebt es mir bar, wie ihr wollt.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (2. Juni 2008)

Jo alles klaro,

schick mir mal dei Bankverbindung per PN. Weil jetzt am Monatsanfang hab ich noch weng Kohle............


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Alpencrosser,
> 
> nach meiner Berechnung kommt uns die komplette Hin- und Rückreise auf  ca.980.
> 
> ...



Bring ich dir vorbei. 

Normalerweise müsste der Herr Breyer ja doppelt zahlen. Bei dem sein Geschmarri und des 9 Tage.:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

@Thomas: schick mir bitte auch mal Deine Bankdaten. Ich zieh dann die 980 Euro baldmöglichst von Deinem Konto ein


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2008)

@Schorschi

Der Dealer unseres Vertrauens sagte mir gerade das deine Bestellungen abholbereit sind.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bestell doch gleich ein 3-Bett-Zimmer, falls das möglich ist. War am Gardasee kein Thema - Ich hatte meinen Gehörschutz dabei, gell Ragazza
> Preislich sind (für mich) 40.- ok.



Jo 3-Bett-Zimmer is auch ok, sind ja net auf Wellnessurlaub  40 Euro sind natürlich ok, gegen was günstigeres ist natürlich nix einzuwenden. Ich glaub jetzt im Juni bzw. im Juli wird am Ende von Geld noch recht viel Monat übrig sein


----------



## Axalp (3. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bleiben inkl. Jetlag( Und der ist übel von China zurück) zwei Wochen bis zum AX!



*DAS LEBEN IST KEIN PONY-HOF!
NUR DIE HÄRTEREN KOMMEN AUF DIE GÄRTNERIN!*

Keine Angst, ich geh davor auch noch zu meinem Dr. Fuentes in der Werner-von-Siemens-Straße und deck mich ordentlich mit Helferlein ein.


----------



## Axalp (3. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Alpencrosser,
> 
> nach meiner Berechnung kommt uns die komplette Hin- und Rückreise auf  ca.980.
> 
> ...



Kanns' Dir von China aus leider nicht überweisen - würde ich auch nicht machen in diesem Land voller Verbrecher. 

Wäre nett wenn Du es mir auslegen könntest. Zinsen sind kein Thema. Nach dem China Trip spielt Geld erstmal keine Rolle mehr  

Bluten soll die Firma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nach dem China Trip spielt Geld erstmal keine Rolle mehr



Träum weiter!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> *DAS LEBEN IST KEIN PONY-HOF!
> NUR DIE HÄRTEREN KOMMEN AUF DIE GÄRTNERIN!*
> 
> Keine Angst, ich geh davor auch noch zu meinem Dr. Fuentes in der Werner-von-Siemens-Straße und deck mich ordentlich mit Helferlein ein.



ja lass dir mal dein schadstoffbelastetes Blut austauschen. Obwohl dort drüben müsste man sich doch auch mit allen notwendigen Hilfsmitteln ausstatten können (Anabolika, usw.) bringst du mir bitte auch einige Schächtelchen und Spritzen mit. ich hab Angst, daß mich der Bernd am Berg versägt.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab Angst, daß mich der Bernd am Berg versägt.


Als Realist bin ich mir sicher, das dieser Fall (leider) nicht eintreten wird.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nach dem China Trip spielt Geld erstmal keine Rolle mehr


Wohl alles bei den Nutten gelassen hä?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wohl alles bei den Nutten gelassen hä?




  Was will er sonst machen um die Konti nicht zu verlieren Rauchen, Saufen und F.......röhlich sein.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Juni 2008)

Sersn,
ich habs ja recht lustig hier.........
hab jetzt 2h gebraucht um neue Kette, kssette und Kettenblätter zu montieren. Nix hat gepasst, alles musst ich nachfeilen............des luperte Shimanogeraffel.........aber jetzt läuft alles wie a Tittla..........


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Sersn,
> ich habs ja recht lustig hier.........
> hab jetzt 2h gebraucht um neue Kette, kssette und Kettenblätter zu montieren. Nix hat gepasst, alles musst ich nachfeilen............des luperte Shimanogeraffel.........aber jetzt läuft alles wie a Tittla..........



War heute mal im Stadler hab noch Halterungen für meine Trinkflaschen gekauft, aber keine Ahnung wie ich die hinmach. Zwei CC Radhosen und das wichtigste *Sixtufit Gesässcreme: Zur Intensivpflege bei Sitzproblemen im Rad, Ruder und Reitsport. * 
Bring ich dir das nächste mal mit hab mir auch noch gleich eine Tube gekauft.


----------



## Axalp (4. Juni 2008)

Ich zitiere mal den Schorsch: "Es gibt noch einen Gott." 
Am Samstag bin ich wieder zurück!!!    



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wohl alles bei den Nutten gelassen hä?



Gschmarr. Hab die Auslöse brav gespart und viele Überstunden gemacht.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich wieder zurück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal den Schorsch: "Es gibt noch einen Gott."
> Am Samstag bin ich wieder zurück!!!


  

Und bringst du uns was schönes mit???
Z.B. Tripper oder Syphilis?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2008)

@ Schorschi ich hab an unser Training gleich nochmal a Geheimtraining hingehängt. Endresultat 1020 HM 60,34 KM und dann kam der Regen (Gottseidank ich hob nämlich kann Bock mehr kabbt) und ich hab mich von mein Schatzilein abholen lassen.


----------



## macmount (4. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Schorschi ich hab an unser Training gleich nochmal a Geheimtraining hingehängt. Endresultat 1020 HM 60,34 KM und dann kam der Regen (Gottseidank ich hob nämlich kann Bock mehr kabbt) und ich hab mich von mein Schatzilein abholen lassen.



said wann ko aan a foorrod obholn    - roland on freak - hol mi bidde ob


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> said wann ko aan a foorrod obholn    - roland on freak - hol mi bidde ob



Du mussd as blos liebevoll foan.


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und bringst du uns was schönes mit???
> Z.B. Tripper oder Syphilis?



Ts ts ts, ich bin streng katholisch! 

Was ich mitbringe: Ein volles Portemonnaie! Ich bin hier nämlich mit 4-5.- pro Tag gut ausgekommen.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ts ts ts, ich bin streng katholisch!
> 
> Was ich mitbringe: Ein volles Portemonnaie! Ich bin hier nämlich mit 4-5.- pro Tag gut ausgekommen.


Sehr gut!! 
Dann ist ja auch schon geklärt, wer am ersten Tag das Bier zahlt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Schorschi ich hab an unser Training gleich nochmal a Geheimtraining hingehängt. Endresultat 1020 HM 60,34 KM und dann kam der Regen (Gottseidank ich hob nämlich kann Bock mehr kabbt) und ich hab mich von mein Schatzilein abholen lassen.


Des is mani die einzige Gelegenheit, wo di dei Fraa nu sichd, wenns di amol widder wo abhohln derf odder????


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!
> Dann ist ja auch schon geklärt, wer am ersten Tag das Bier zahlt!!



Soso, noch nicht einmal 1 km in den Beinen und schon vom ersten Bier träumen.


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mal so nebenbei: "Umweltskandal im Naturschutzgebiet Walberla?"


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier mal so nebenbei: "Umweltskandal im Naturschutzgebiet Walberla?"



 

Was da wohl so mancher Extrem-Freerider dazu sagen würde??


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier mal so nebenbei: "Umweltskandal im Naturschutzgebiet Walberla?"



Ein weiterer Grund auf dem Walberla weiterhin zu Biken. Wobei man dann jetzt ja auch mit dem Rennrad hochfahren kann.

Freue mich schon auf den ersten 30 Jahre alten Mercedes Diesel neben der Kapelle, dessen FAhrer mich als Umweltzerstörer bezeichen!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was da wohl so mancher Extrem-Freerider dazu sagen würde??


Na er wird natürlich weitehin nicht auf dem Walberla fahren, da dies ja ein Schutzgebiet und Naturdenkmal ist!!  
(Vielleicht wird ja noch ein Radweg angelegt!? )


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juni 2008)

Ich wär ja für nen Lift.................


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wär ja für nen Lift.................



Nix Lift!! 
*Zahnradbahn!!:*


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juni 2008)

http://www.stadtpolitik-heidelberg.de/images/BergbahnNeu3-2005.jpg

Sowas da könnt ich mir vorstellen, am besten mit geräuschfreier Atomkraft betrieben.........weißt scho wegen die Viecher.........


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://www.stadtpolitik-heidelberg.de/images/BergbahnNeu3-2005.jpg
> 
> Sowas da könnt ich mir vorstellen, am besten mit geräuschfreier Atomkraft betrieben.........weißt scho wegen die Viecher.........



Ned schlecht aber doch etwas oldfashioned! 
Wie wäre es denn mit dem Transrapid? Könnte der Stoiber wieder nne Rede schwingen!: 
" Äh dann sind sie mitten in Kirchehrenbach  gwasi äh direkt am Gipfel äh. Das Walberlä ist dann äh sozusagen direkt im Ort oder der Aldi auf dem Gipfel Äh!?!?!? Und der Ausbau äh des flugplatzes Dobenreuth äh zur internationalen Drehscheibe wäre dann nur eine Frage der Zeit Herrschaften. Sozusagen äh von New York direkt aufs Walberlä äh!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Juni 2008)

morgen mittag, 1400 uhr rothenbühlparkpl.
ist jemand dabei oder muss ich wieder allans fohrn(mit biergarden einkehr in sachsenmühl)


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen mittag, 1400 uhr rothenbühlparkpl.
> ist jemand dabei oder muss ich wieder allans fohrn(mit biergarden einkehr in sachsenmühl)



werd leider zu knapp für mich, muss so gegen 17hundert auf Ärbat wies ausschaut.................fahr morgen früh weng und nimm a Stück mein Schlaifhäusner Nachwuchsfriiiiraida mit.................


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen mittag, 1400 uhr rothenbühlparkpl.
> ist jemand dabei oder muss ich wieder allans fohrn(mit biergarden einkehr in sachsenmühl)



Ich schau amol ob ich des zeitlich schaff denn ich hob die Handwerker aufn Grundstück.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier mal so nebenbei: "Umweltskandal im Naturschutzgebiet Walberla?"




Hey Chinesn Markus am Sunndoch is grosser Trainingsdoch für AX ungefähr 70-75 KM und 1500 HM do kummsd a des is a Bflichdfoad. Und Kumm ma ned mid dera Ausred Dschädleg weil des is an Bernd seina.

Ausserdem kummd do unsa neua a Freund vom Beand. O`Gott O`Gott. Herr steh uns bei.


----------



## kubikjch (5. Juni 2008)

Wer was ob der Bärnd kummt, der Jetlag ausm Pfälzer Wald soll a net ohne sei


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Morgen Abend gehts in den Pfälzer Wald. Werde dort die nächsten vier Tage mein Unwesen treiben und die Trails checken. Letzte Woche Slowakei diese Woche Pfälzer Wald. Mountaibikerherz was willst du mehr...





kubikjch schrieb:


> Wer was ob der Bärnd kummt, der Jetlag ausm Pfälzer Wald soll a net ohne sei


Pfälzerwald, das heißt Pfälzerwald, immer diese Ausländer. 
            

War echt ein hartes Los mit dem Kollegen.  
Hab Ihm mal die B-Trails im B-Revier gezeigt.
Warum nicht die A-Trails im B-Revier oder gar das A-Revier?
Ganz einfach, sonst wäre der Burschi gar nicht mehr heimgefahren und es gäbe ne alleinerziehende Mutter mehr 

@Saddamchen: Läuft Dein Auto wieder?
Wir sehn uns dann im August. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Pfälzerwald, das heißt Pfälzerwald, immer diese Ausländer.
> 
> 
> War echt ein hartes Los mit dem Kollegen.
> ...



Hallo

uns wärs recht gewesen wenn Ihr Ihn behalten hättet. 
Wäre der AX wenigstens schön geworden. Aber so !
Ich hoffe du hast Ihn konditionell richtig rangenommen. Damit er und sein Roggi endlich in Fahrt kommen.

viele Grüsse in den Pfälzerwald.

Roland

*p.s. hab ich vergessen. Wir sind nicht alle so wie er !!!! *


----------



## kubikjch (5. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, sonst wäre der Burschi gar nicht mehr heimgefahren und es gäbe ne alleinerziehende Mutter mehr
> 
> Tobias




glaub ich net Tobias, spätestens nach 2 Wochen hättet ihr ihn sowieso rausgeschmissen, länger hält des keiner aus


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> glaub ich net Tobias, spätestens nach 2 Wochen hättet ihr ihn sowieso rausgeschmissen, länger hält des keiner aus


Das kann ich nach einer Tour schon unterschreiben.  
Aber er redet mit mir, auch nix mehr.  
Hat er mir zumindest versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Chinesn Markus am Sunndoch is grosser Trainingsdoch für AX ungefähr 70-75 KM und 1500 HM do kummsd a des is a Bflichdfoad. Und Kumm ma ned mid dera Ausred Dschädleg weil des is an Bernd seina.
> 
> Ausserdem kummd do unsa neua a Freund vom Beand. O`Gott O`Gott. Herr steh uns bei.



Das klingt ganz schön happig für den Wiedereinstieg, aber ich bin natürlich dabei! 
Achtung: Das Ransom ist noch eine Baustelle. Ich werd also mit meinem Spielzeug fahren -> das hat also nix mit Jetlag zu tun.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Thomas72 (6. Juni 2008)

An alle,

Alternative zu Peters Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr Rothenbühlparkplatz. 

10 Ster Holz in meine Garage hochtragen. Geht unwahrscheinlich auf die Oberschenkel und stärkt die untere Rückenpartie. Gilt unter erfahrenen Alpencrossern als das Spezialtraining überhaupt. 

Schoschi, Sven,

Geld erhalten, danke 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Achtung: Das Ransom ist noch eine Baustelle. Ich werd also mit meinem Spielzeug fahren -> das hat also nix mit Jetlag zu tun.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



*Alles Lüge nur um vorne mitzufahren*  

Ich schätze das Ransom steht frisch geputzt im Keller.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das klingt ganz schön happig für den Wiedereinstieg, aber ich bin natürlich dabei!
> Achtung: Das Ransom ist noch eine Baustelle. Ich werd also mit meinem Spielzeug fahren -> das hat also nix mit Jetlag zu tun.
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Aber Respekt das du am Sonntag dabei bist.  
Der Breyer`s Bernd hätte sich mindestens 1 Woche Dschädläg genommen.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber Respekt das du am Sonntag dabei bist.
> Der Breyer`s Bernd hätte sich mindestens 1 Woche Dschädläg genommen.


Wall ihr alle kan Plan hobbd!! 
Der Jungkinäse muss hald a nu sei Erfahrungen machn. Obber do redmer dann am Sunndoch nach zwa -drei Stundn widder drüber. Und wehe des wird gjammerd!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das kann ich nach einer Tour schon unterschreiben.
> Aber er redet mit mir, auch nix mehr.
> Hat er mir zumindest versprochen.



Werde mit dir nur noch schriftlich kommunizieren!!! 

War gestern mit einem anderen Spätzlefresser(Ja du bist gemeint Kai ) in BAd Dürkheim unterwegs. Sind drei Stunden im Wald rumgedüst. HAtte echt Glück mit dem Wetter!!  Es hat nämlich nur zweieinhalb Stunden gespisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Pfälzerwald, das heißt Pfälzerwald, immer diese Ausländer.
> 
> 
> War echt ein hartes Los mit dem Kollegen.
> ...



Das mit August ist gebongt!!  Werde halt nichts mehr mit dir Reden! Ist aber ja auch in deinem Sinn oder? 
Danke nochmal für die geile Tour am Dienstag und das Abholen! 

Meine Karre läuft wieder! 

PS: Es gibt mittlerweile günstige Navis fürs Auto!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber Respekt das du am Sonntag dabei bist.
> Der Breyer`s Bernd hätte sich mindestens 1 Woche Dschädläg genommen.


Besser wäre noch wenn du nicht dabei wärst!! 
Du könntest doch morgen z.B das Setup von deinem Zonenschein an einem 30 m Drop optimieren!


----------



## Axalp (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Alles Lüge nur um vorne mitzufahren*
> 
> Ich schätze das Ransom steht frisch geputzt im Keller.



Frisch geputzt stimmt zwar, aber es fehlen so Dinge wie hintere Bremsscheibe und Schaltzüge. Das macht das fahren selbst für eine Koryphäe wie mich sehr schwierig.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wall ihr alle kan Plan hobbd!!
> Der Jungkinäse muss hald a nu sei Erfahrungen machn. Obber do redmer dann am Sunndoch nach zwa -drei Stundn widder drüber. Und wehe des wird gjammerd!!



Spassvogel! Wer war denn vor 2 Monaten in Thailand? Wenn wir am Sonntag um 10 losfahren wird das sozusagen eine ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde für mich. 

So, ich melde mich mal ab. Bis Sonntag (hoffentlich),
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2008)

Ach schön der Bernd ist wieder im Land


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt stimmt zwar, aber es fehlen so Dinge wie hintere Bremsscheibe und Schaltzüge. Das macht das fahren selbst für eine Koryphäe wie mich sehr schwierig.



Als ich noch jung war gab es keine Bremsscheiben oder Schaltzüge das waren Singlespeeder da bekam man Kraft in den Beinen.  

Ich frag mich nur wo die ganze Kraft hingegangen ist.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Als ich noch jung war...



Als Du jung warst waren die Gummistiefel auch noch aus Holz und elektrisches Licht war was außergewöhnliches


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Als Du jung warst waren die Gummistiefel auch noch aus Holz und elektrisches Licht war was außergewöhnliches



Ich glaube der Roland kam schon alt auf die Welt, weil er schon damals orientierungslos Jahre in seiner Mutter umherirrte, da er den Weg zum Ausgang vergessen hatte bzw. nicht finden konnte.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Spassvogel! Wer war denn vor 2 Monaten in Thailand? Wenn wir am Sonntag um 10 losfahren wird das sozusagen eine ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde für mich.
> 
> So, ich melde mich mal ab. Bis Sonntag (hoffentlich),
> Markus


Thailand war Kinderkacke. Jetzt nach zwei oder drei Wochen China ist es richtig interessant!!! Du wärst der erste bei dem es anders ist!

Start amSonntag ist glaube ich zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr geplant!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach schön der Bernd ist wieder im Land


Ich liebe dich auch mein Hase!! 
Sonntag gibts erstmal wieder ein paar aufs Maul!!


----------



## kubikjch (6. Juni 2008)

Ach das wird ja richtig spaßig am Sonntag 
Wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2008)

um 9.00uhr beim roland 
@bernd
soll ich dich mitnehmen???, geb bescheid


----------



## macmount (6. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Pfälzerwald, das heißt Pfälzerwald, immer diese Ausländer.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tobias



also miär hod amol a P(f)älzer erdsäld des hasd Palz haasäd des donn ned Pälzerwald  

 - des middm bännd woä mir scho glooär - amol wenn mä denn aalaaläsd 
skäri dräils, dä wolf


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> .. haasäd des donn ned Pälzerwald  ...


Ja schon  
Aber für Bernd immer kleine Schritte. Das lernt er dann beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## ragazza (7. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Als ich noch jung war gab es keine Bremsscheiben oder Schaltzüge das waren Singlespeeder da bekam man Kraft in den Beinen.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur wo die ganze Kraft hingegangen ist.



War das in den 40igern oder den 50igern ?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2008)

Gestern mit dem Peter in der fränkischen gewesen. Wir haben mal auf CC`ler gemacht. Wir sind die Trails raufgefahren und die Auffahrten runter. 
55 KM 900 HM Schnitt 15.5. Na ja wenns sche machd.

War alles in allem eine schöne Konditour. Und meine 4 Tour diese Woche. Am Sonntag kommt die fünfte. Mit dabei der ober CC`ler (genannt rasender Bernd) aus Hausen der nur noch an den angesagten Locationen trainiert, um uns mit seinem Trainingsfleiß nicht zu überfordern. Das ist Geheimtraining pur.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

Fahre morgen auch mit wenn ihr mich mit lasst.

@Roland kannst du mir deine Adresse per PN oder SMS schicken?


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

Danke, Roland.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2008)

@schoschi, schau bloss das du moin dabei bist


----------



## Schoschi (7. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi, schau bloss das du moin dabei bist



Fraaly,
wenn der Bernd scho mal dabei ist.............muss doch schaua wer das Chicken von uns beiden ist..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Fraaly,
> wenn der Bernd scho mal dabei ist.............muss doch schaua wer das Chicken von uns beiden ist..................


Zich di worm on!! Kumm morgn midm Wodek!! Beim Roggi hobbi den rechten SRAM Trigger kaputtgewartet und der Stadler wollt mer a 2005-er Modell als 2008-er verkafn!!! Hobetz Ersatz bei Hibike bestellt. Des wird morgn lustig!!  Seit fast 9 Monar amol widder mit Clickies!! Au weh Au Weh!!


----------



## Axalp (7. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> um 9.00uhr beim roland
> @bernd
> soll ich dich mitnehmen???, geb bescheid



Anwesend! Bis Morgen,

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Anwesend! Bis Morgen,
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



So viele waren wir schon lange nicht mehr. Wird bestimmt ne Fetzengaudi wenn wir noch Luft zum lachen haben.


----------



## Schoschi (8. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr Küh

wir hatten gestern Feuerwehrfest, 3h geschlafen, noch Fragen?
Quasi perfekte Voraussetzungen für die heutige Tour. Wenn ich die Augen dann immer noch net richtig aufhab, dann fahr ich nach Gehör. Immer dem Gezicke vom Roland und Bernd nach...........


----------



## ragazza (8. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin ihr Küh
> 
> wir hatten gestern Feuerwehrfest, 3h geschlafen, noch Fragen?
> Quasi perfekte Voraussetzungen für die heutige Tour. Wenn ich die Augen dann immer noch net richtig aufhab, dann fahr ich nach Gehör. Immer dem Gezicke vom Roland und Bernd nach...........



Das ist AX-Training pur.....


----------



## ragazza (8. Juni 2008)

Irgendwas fehlt mir noch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der rennradler (8. Juni 2008)

hallo leute!
lieg daheim auf dem sofa und lecke meine wunden von der ersten ausfahrt mit euch  
hab mir soeben 2.4 reifen bestellt, damit ich hoffentlich beim nächsten mal ned wieder so oft auf die fresse fliege. 
wollt nur sagen, dass es mir saumäßig spaß gemacht hat und ich mich gerne bei euch ab und an einklinken möchte, wenn mehr fahren als downhill angesagt ist. 
bis die tage 
gynner


----------



## kubikjch (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammnem,

war recht schö heut.
Auswertung von huet
Dauer  03:35:12 h  
Distanz  47.73  
km/h (Mittel)  13.31 km/h  
Höhenmeter  1205  
Trainingsbereich  Wettkampf  
Stimmung  Gut  
Wetter  wechselhaft  

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2008)

Wir haben heute unser Pensum leider nicht geschafft. Blödes Gewitter. Aber Gaudi-mäßig war es heute super. Unser Chinese hat sich sehr super geschlagen.  Siehst du Bernd man hat kein halbes Jahr Jetlag.
Ich glaube wir sind bereit für die Überquerung..:kotz: 

Selbst von Spargelstecher war ich heute angenehm überrascht. War am Berg schnell genug, und auch schnell genug am Boden. 
Hab diese Woche dann 202 KM und 4100 HM. Morgen früh kommt die Haarstylistin das müsste auch noch mal ein halbes Kilogramm bringen. 
p.s. Andreas bist du eingeweicht worden. oder hast du es vor dem grossen Regen geschafft. Schön das du dabei warst komm mal wieder des öftern mit.

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> lieg daheim auf dem sofa und lecke meine wunden von der ersten ausfahrt mit euch
> hab mir soeben 2.4 reifen bestellt, damit ich hoffentlich beim nächsten mal ned wieder so oft auf die fresse fliege.
> wollt nur sagen, dass es mir saumäßig spaß gemacht hat und ich mich gerne bei euch ab und an einklinken möchte, wenn mehr fahren als downhill angesagt ist.
> ...



Wenns dich tröstet! Mir tut mein Ellenbogen auch weh!! 
Nächstes Wochenende gibts die Fortsetzung!! Wirst sehn mit den 2.4-er Schlappen wird des gleich besser funzen!! 

@AX-ler: Also wir haben dann ja heute auch geklärt wer die Buffn mitbringt. Gell Günter! 
Kann ja nix schaden bei den ganzen Bergaffen!!   
Salve
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh kommt die Haarstylistin das müsste auch noch mal ein halbes Kilogramm bringen.
> 
> 
> Roland


Lass dir auch gleich deine Nasenhaare entfernen! Bringt auch nochmal min. 300 g!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt mir noch.......



Hirn???


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2008)

Ach ja Mensch!! 
Beinahe hätte ich es doch vergessen:
Der Schoschi därf nimmer Schnaggsln!!!!  
Obber Psssst gell!  Däs is nämli a Geheimnis!!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt mir noch.......



Was regst du dich auf. Bist ja selber schuld. Tritt jetzt endlich vom Kauf zurück. Kauf dir ein Cube Stereo K18 oder K24 dann hast du auch ein richtiges All Mountain.
Oder warte bis Oktober dann kannst du dein Cycle Tech im Winter schön zusammenbauen und lustig in die Saison 2009 starten.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenns dich tröstet! Mir tut mein Ellenbogen auch weh!!
> Nächstes Wochenende gibts die Fortsetzung!! Wirst sehn mit den 2.4-er Schlappen wird des gleich besser funzen!!



Hattest du nicht schon 2,4 "Schlappen" drauf.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht schon 2,4 "Schlappen" drauf.


I doch ned!! Der Günder du Rindvich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (8. Juni 2008)

Ja, habs vorm großen Regen geschafft, aber nur bis zur Hoffmann CNC Halle. Habe mich dann dort untergestellt bis das gröbste vorüber war.
Ja war wieder gut dabei zu sein. Hoffe das ich es jetzt öfter mal wieder einrichten kann.


----------



## ragazza (8. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was regst du dich auf. Bist ja selber schuld. Tritt jetzt endlich vom Kauf zurück. Kauf dir ein Cube Stereo K18 oder K24 dann hast du auch ein richtiges All Mountain.
> Oder warte bis Oktober dann kannst du dein Cycle Tech im Winter schön zusammenbauen und lustig in die Saison 2009 starten.



Ich will aber lustig in die Saison 2008 starten. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.Rennradfahren gefällt mir auch gut und für die Heimat tuts die Zieharmonika alleweil


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I doch ned!! Der Günder du Rindvich!!



Des hob ich scho richtig gschriem du Oasch. 
Denn du worsd ja öfters auf der Fresse. Und du hosd ja scho die 2,4 drauf. Mach da hald 3,4 drauf dann bleibs vo selba schteh wennsd as drehdn aufhöasd.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich will aber lustig in die Saison 2008 starten. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.Rennradfahren gefällt mir auch gut und für die Heimat tuts die Zieharmonika alleweil



Hey Robert ich weis ja nicht ob bei euch noch Schnee liegt aber wir sind schon lustig gestartet.


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des hob ich scho richtig gschriem du Oasch.
> Denn du worsd ja öfters auf der Fresse. Und du hosd ja scho die 2,4 drauf. Mach da hald 3,4 drauf dann bleibs vo selba schteh wennsd as drehdn aufhöasd.



Mann muss aber schon anmerken, dass der 2,35 Minion von Bernd nicht das ist, was man unter ner dicken Pelle versteht.  
Da sind meine 2,2 Michelin um ganze 6mm breiter.
@Bernd: Und wie was das Clicky fahren?
Hier noch meine Empfehlung für den Alpencross.
Der baut in der 2,25 2mm und in der 2,4 6mm breiter als der 2,35 Minion und soll sich sehr gut fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mann muss aber schon anmerken, dass der 2,35 Minion von Bernd nicht das ist, was man unter ner dicken Pelle versteht.
> Da sind meine 2,2 Michelin um ganze 6mm breiter.
> @Bernd: Und wie was das Clicky fahren?
> Hier noch meine Empfehlung für den Alpencross.
> Der baut in der 2,25 2mm und in der 2,4 6mm breiter als der 2,35 Minion und soll sich sehr gut fahren.



Er ist am Sonntag mit seinem Votec gefahren dort hat er seit neustem die 2,4 Nobby Nic drauf. Deswegen 2,4. Aber runtergehauen hat`s Ihn trotzdem.   
Sein Roggi hat er absichtlich kaputt repariert. Damit er mit dem Leichtbauzeugs fahren kann.

Roland


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mann muss aber schon anmerken, dass der 2,35 Minion von Bernd nicht das ist, was man unter ner dicken Pelle versteht.
> Da sind meine 2,2 Michelin um ganze 6mm breiter.
> @Bernd: Und wie was das Clicky fahren?
> Hier noch meine Empfehlung für den Alpencross.
> Der baut in der 2,25 2mm und in der 2,4 6mm breiter als der 2,35 Minion und soll sich sehr gut fahren.



Hmh, das wäre die Alternative zum - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken - nicht gerade beliebten Nobby Nic.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mann muss aber schon anmerken, dass der 2,35 Minion von Bernd nicht das ist, was man unter ner dicken Pelle versteht.
> 
> @Bernd: Und wie was das Clicky fahren?





    :kotz:


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was regst du dich auf. Bist ja selber schuld. Tritt jetzt endlich vom Kauf zurück. Kauf dir ein Cube Stereo K18 oder K24 dann hast du auch ein richtiges All Mountain.
> Oder warte bis Oktober dann kannst du dein Cycle Tech im Winter schön zusammenbauen und lustig in die Saison 2009 starten.



Oder ein Lapierre Zesty*...  

Da sparst nämlich locker 1 kg gegenüber dem Cube. 

*Außerdem ist das Zesty auch ein Super-Bike für 'nen Alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oder ein Lapierre Zesty*...
> 
> Da sparst nämlich locker 1 kg gegenüber dem Cube.
> 
> *Außerdem ist das Zesty auch ein Super-Bike für 'nen Alpencross



Ähem........*räusper*................was lesen da meine vom Alkohol geröteten Augen.....????????????????????

Hab grad mei neuen Bremsen montiert, Hope M4. Glaub die gehen wie die Sau...........wenn die auch auslaufen dann schmelz ich se ein und verkauf se als Kernschrott...........


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2008)

@roland
fahr morgen Autobahntour mit einigen Zusatz HM, starte um 1600uhr in behringersm.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des hob ich scho richtig gschriem du Oasch.
> Denn du worsd ja öfters auf der Fresse. Und du hosd ja scho die 2,4 drauf. Mach da hald 3,4 drauf dann bleibs vo selba schteh wennsd as drehdn aufhöasd.


ICh brauch ka 3,4-er!!  Ich stegg des Vorderrod einfach in dein Hindern. Dann bleibt die Kisdn a steh!!


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2008)

ja bernd, der rest der truppe, ist gestern noch auf roland sein lieblings berg, um noch paar hömes zu machen, und danach hamer noch a bleifrei bei ihn trunken, schad dasde sobald aufgeben hast, war nochmal richtig warm und trocken , ach ja, die foto muss ich noch laden






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann kam der grosse regen





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

*Die kehre der verzweiflung*


----------



## kubikjch (9. Juni 2008)

Schaut mal, was ich gfunden hab.
Den Sven beim Apres AX Training


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juni 2008)

Nix da Apres...da hat ich zwar schon einige Kilometer hinter, aber auch noch ein paar vor mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja bernd, der rest der truppe, ist gestern noch auf roland sein lieblings berg, um noch paar hömes zu machen, und danach hamer noch a bleifrei bei ihn trunken, schad dasde sobald aufgeben hast, war nochmal richtig warm und trocken , ach ja, die foto muss ich
> *Die kehre der verzweiflung*


Servus Peter,
wäre gerne auch noch länger gefahren, aber irgendwie war nach der Stunde Unterbrechung und meinem Abflug an der Treppe die Luft raus. 
Was war denn an der Kehre los?? Markus sein Rad weggeschmissen? 
Roland versucht seinen Sack zum Platzen zu bekommen und die Radstellung vom Schoschi seinem Vorderrad schaut auch nicht gerade nach Weiterfahrt aus!


----------



## ragazza (9. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Robert ich weis ja nicht ob bei euch noch Schnee liegt aber wir sind schon lustig gestartet.



Ja,ich auch.Samstag 50km mit MTB,Sonntag 40 mit Rennrad(dann hats furchtbar gregnet) und Montag wieder 50 km MTB.Bin eigentlich ganz gut fit.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> die Radstellung vom Schoschi seinem Vorderrad schaut auch nicht gerade nach Weiterfahrt aus!



nix da, ich sag nur katzenartiger Fahrstil.......der schon an Zauberei grenzt.....


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> fahr morgen Autobahntour mit einigen Zusatz HM, starte um 1600uhr in behringersm.



sorry des hob ich zu spät glesn.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2008)

schöne feierabendtour heut gmacht 42km-1100hm 16.8schnitt 
der autobahntrail war super, da hams a paar lockere sprüng neigmacht


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schöne feierabendtour heut gmacht 42km-1100hm 16.8schnitt
> der autobahntrail war super, da hams a paar lockere sprüng neigmacht



Ja bei mir wars auch super. Hob mein Carport(Staplerport) gschtrichn.


----------



## Axalp (10. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schöne feierabendtour heut gmacht 42km-1100hm 16.8schnitt
> der autobahntrail war super, da hams a paar lockere sprüng neigmacht



Bei mir war's mal richtig super: 3h Kanal-surfen war angesagt.

Der Kanal-Damm ist wirklich ein super-flowiger S0-Trail :kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2008)

Hey Roland,

morgen gehen der Christian und ich evtl. zum Oko. Das entscheid ma dann morgen früh auf Arbeit. Checken halt des Wetter morgen. Ich kann dir dann Bescheid sagen und wir treffen uns oben. Fahren dann gleich von der ARbeit aus los. Nehmen dann die Liftkarte ab 14 Uhr.....
Der Michael und sei Kleiner gehn net mit, der Michl hat ja ne Knochenabsplitterung an der Pfote. Dann ist der Robert eh net mit dabei. Sind dann halt zu dritt wenn sonst keiner mitgeht. Aber es wird langsam gfoan, keine Experimente mehr vorm AX.....

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> morgen gehen der Christian und ich evtl. zum Oko. Das entscheid ma dann morgen früh auf Arbeit. Checken halt des Wetter morgen. Ich kann dir dann Bescheid sagen und wir treffen uns oben. Fahren dann gleich von der ARbeit aus los. Nehmen dann die Liftkarte ab 14 Uhr.....
> Der Michael und sei Kleiner gehn net mit, der Michl hat ja ne Knochenabsplitterung an der Pfote. Dann ist der Robert eh net mit dabei. Sind dann halt zu dritt wenn sonst keiner mitgeht. Aber es wird langsam gfoan, keine Experimente mehr vorm AX.....
> ...



Hab morgen schon wieder einen A.... voll Arbeit. Hätt scho Lust die Kistn zu probieren kommt aber drauf an ob ich fertig werde. Telefonieren wir mal.

p.s. bin diese Woche noch keinen Meter middn Hobel gfoan.  Des is mir des letzte mol 1875 passiert.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab morgen schon wieder einen A.... voll Arbeit. Hätt scho Lust die Kistn zu probieren kommt aber drauf an ob ich fertig werde. Telefonieren wir mal.
> 
> p.s. bin diese Woche noch keinen Meter middn Hobel gfoan.  Des is mir des letzte mol 1875 passiert.



ist doch ned schlimm roland, denn des schöne wetter für die woch, ist eh vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist doch ned schlimm roland, denn des schöne wetter für die woch, ist eh vorbei



Die Wochn is Fahrradtechnisch eh alles sche.....
Aber mir ham ja nu eine Wochn Zeit zum foan.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2008)

wieso, was isn los mit deiner kistn, schowieder wos kaputt


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso, was isn los mit deiner kistn, schowieder wos kaputt



Na die Kistn würd scho geh wenn ich sie widda zambau.
*Ich sochs amol so ich hob ka Dsaid*
Ich muss zwoa ned rama, obba streing


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na die Kistn würd scho geh wenn ich sie widda zambau.
> *Ich sochs amol so ich hob ka Dsaid*
> Ich muss zwoa ned rama, obba streing


Konnsd ja dei Zähne a widder amol steichn!!  Gelb is nämli out!!


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2008)

war heut fränkische, trailtour mitn sx, alles noch staubtrocken, und fussball sei dank, menschenleer, und am rasengitterberg klingelt des telefon, no wer wars wohl, der bernd natürlich, ham für morgen a tourla geplant, wenns ned pisst, so ca 1400uhr wo , weiss ich noch ned, mach mer morgen erst telef. noch aus, wenn jemand mit will, bescheid sagen


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Konnsd ja dei Zähne a widder amol steichn!!  Gelb is nämli out!!



Lieber gelb als goa ka Zäh.


----------



## Schoschi (12. Juni 2008)

War mal wieder ein lustiger Tag am OKO, hatten den ganzen Berg für uns, nur einmal haben wir nen anderen Biker gesehen. Strecke trocken und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Nachm AX woll ma mal den ganzen Tag rauf und mal die ein oder Andere "Schlüsselstelle" knacken.......


----------



## macmount (12. Juni 2008)

so ihr üblichn - die bodnbladdn is drinn  - am monndooch kummd dä källä - ich hoff immä nu - ich hob meä dsaid  - obbä wos solls, hob im momend ka foorood  - sinn alla zäleechd   
no denn bis nochäd, dä Wolf


----------



## Axalp (13. Juni 2008)

An alle AXer und Rest: Was geht am Wochenende?

Ich wollt am WE auf jeden Fall eine ausgedehnte GA1/GA2-Tour machen mit vollgepacktem AX-Rucksack! Ich will ja in Garmisch nicht zu Tode erschrecken, wenn ich den Rucksack zum ersten Mal aufhab...

Wer ist dabei und vor allem wann?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> An alle AXer und Rest: Was geht am Wochenende?
> 
> Ich wollt am WE auf jeden Fall eine ausgedehnte GA1/GA2-Tour machen mit vollgepacktem AX-Rucksack! Ich will ja in Garmisch nicht zu Tode erschrecken, wenn ich den Rucksack zum ersten Mal aufhab...
> 
> ...



Sonntag früh mit Rucksack, fahr ich mit dem Schorsch eine bergige GA1 Etappe. Aber wir treffen uns schon um 8.00 Uhr bei mir. Mein Rad hab ich bis dahin auch AX mäßig aufgerüstet.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2008)

ich fahr sonntag ned mit, weil ich keinen alpen-x rucksack hab 
na schmarrn, bekomme bikerinbesuch aus münchen, will mit ihr prüllsbirkacher tour fohrn, mit püttlacher hangkantentrail usw, aber in lockeren tempo,


----------



## Axalp (13. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag früh mit Rucksack, fahr ich mit dem Schorsch eine bergige GA1 Etappe. Aber wir treffen uns schon um 8.00 Uhr bei mir. Mein Rad hab ich bis dahin auch AX mäßig aufgerüstet.
> 
> Roland



Das klingt doch super! Da können wir auch gleich das frühe aufstehen üben...  
Das ist ja in diesem Fall auch Pflichtveranstatung für den Bernd!



peter metz schrieb:


> ich fahr sonntag ned mit, weil ich keinen alpen-x rucksack hab
> na schmarrn, bekomme bikerinbesuch aus münchen, will mit ihr prüllsbirkacher tour fohrn, mit püttlacher hangkantentrail usw, aber in lockeren tempo,



Hmh, was für Dich locker ist, ist für uns halt schon wieder roter Bereich


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fahr sonntag ned mit, weil ich keinen alpen-x rucksack hab
> na schmarrn, bekomme bikerinbesuch aus münchen, will mit ihr prüllsbirkacher tour fohrn, mit püttlacher hangkantentrail usw, aber in lockeren tempo,



Du dürfstes deinen Rucksack nur nicht verleihen. Denn der, der Ihn tragen wird fährt sowieso die meiste Zeit mit dem Taxi. Weil er nicht mehr kann, oder weil er zugeschwollene Augen hat.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super! Da können wir auch gleich das frühe aufstehen üben...
> Das ist ja in diesem Fall auch Pflichtveranstatung für den Bernd!



Mir wäre es lieber wenn er nicht mitfährt. Ich seh ihn in nächster Zeit noch genug.:kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2008)

Oha, mit AX-Rucksack schon am Sonntag.....naja, muss wohl sein........da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt drauf..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fahr sonntag ned mit, weil ich keinen alpen-x rucksack hab
> na schmarrn, bekomme bikerinbesuch aus münchen, will mit ihr prüllsbirkacher tour fohrn, mit püttlacher hangkantentrail usw, aber in lockeren tempo,



Wo issn des do bin i no ned gfoan.


----------



## kubikjch (13. Juni 2008)

Am Sonntag mit AX Rucksack?
 ich bin dabei 

Aber des mit dem GA1 glaub ich erst danach 

Sers Jochen


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2008)

werd morgen um 9.00uhr an der matterhornwand, ne tour machen, mitn friedel,wenn noch jemand lust hat, ihr wisst bescheid, wird aber ne trailtour, aber mit viel HM und viel KM wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei ist, denn so wie iht drauf seid, braucht sich keiner verstecken, technisch ned, und kontie erst recht ned. bin heut scho mitn bernd gfohrn, super tour, und an hammer trail haben wir gfunden, aber sau schwer, do is mer scho aweng die muffesausen ganga


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo issn des do bin i no ned gfoan.



den kennst freilich, man du vergisst ja fast alles, ich hoff du kennst mich noch nach euren alpen -x


----------



## Axalp (13. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 9.00uhr an der matterhornwand, ne tour machen, mitn friedel,wenn noch jemand lust hat, ihr wisst bescheid, wird aber ne trailtour, aber mit viel HM und viel KM wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei ist, denn so wie iht drauf seid, braucht sich keiner verstecken, technisch ned, und kontie erst recht ned. bin heut scho mitn bernd gfohrn, super tour, und an hammer trail haben wir gfunden, aber sau schwer, do is mer scho aweng die muffesausen ganga



Sorry, muss absagen: Ka Dsaid.


----------



## der rennradler (13. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag früh mit Rucksack, fahr ich mit dem Schorsch eine bergige GA1 Etappe. Aber wir treffen uns schon um 8.00 Uhr bei mir. Mein Rad hab ich bis dahin auch AX mäßig aufgerüstet.
> 
> Roland




der bernd und ich sind dabei, allerdings ohne rucksack. 
bis sunndooch!
gynner


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 9.00uhr an der matterhornwand, ne tour machen, mitn friedel,wenn noch jemand lust hat, ihr wisst bescheid, wird aber ne trailtour, aber mit viel HM und viel KM wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei ist, denn so wie iht drauf seid, braucht sich keiner verstecken, technisch ned, und kontie erst recht ned. bin heut scho mitn bernd gfohrn, super tour, und an hammer trail haben wir gfunden, aber sau schwer, do is mer scho aweng die muffesausen ganga


Morgn is Fämilli ongsochd! Obber des wasd ja eh. 
Subber wors heud und der neue Drail in Boddnstah( der hodmi scho ewich greizd) is echt a Geschoss!  Do hommer dann wos für die nach AX-Zeit!! Bedär ich man des is a neuer Brotzeittrail odder? Dem Erschdn der auf amol nunderkummd zohl ich Mampfn und Saufn!! 
Ach ja! Di Dodesdrebben hod heud den Bedär und mich wider amol besiegd!! 
REVANGE!!!!!
Sonndoch is gebongd!! Der Günder kummd a widder mid. Obber ich for mid normalen Ruggsagg.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 9.00uhr an der matterhornwand, ne tour machen, mitn friedel,wenn noch jemand lust hat, ihr wisst bescheid, wird aber ne trailtour, aber mit viel HM und viel KM wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei ist, denn so wie iht drauf seid, braucht sich keiner verstecken, technisch ned, und kontie erst recht ned. bin heut scho mitn bernd gfohrn, super tour, und an hammer trail haben wir gfunden, aber sau schwer, do is mer scho aweng die muffesausen ganga




morgn a ka Dsaid muss  breda schneidn und schdraing. Und füan Sunndoch schona füas Geheimdräning.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch net, bin morgen den ganzen Tag in Nürnberg unterwegs.

Hab grad den offiziellen AX-Rucksack gepackt, oh mann, des wird ka Spaß....


----------



## Axalp (13. Juni 2008)

Mir geht's im Moment genauso. Hat schon ein ordentliches Gewicht. 

Und ich hab noch nicht einmal 'nen Rasierer eingepackt. 

Ich glaub nach dem AX sehn wir alle aus wie der Wolf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (13. Juni 2008)

Rasieren ist voller Luxus und wird nicht geduldet


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2008)

war heut ne schöne tour gstartet matterhornwand-trail nach tüchersfeld-strasse rauf nach engelh.berg-trail nach moritz-altersheimtrail-trail nach pottenstein-aufm ziegenberg- neue abfahrt- nochmal rauf zum uhlweh mit blockstufen ins püttlachtal-trail nach behringersmühl- schottersmühl-schotterberg rauf nach engelhartb.-adlerstein (neuen trail endeckt direckt oberhalb des quackenschlosses)-rasengitterberg-blockmeer mit kantentrail- muggendorfer höhentrail- spitzkehrentrail- muschelquelle.
waren 1350hm und 55km mit 13,1 schnitt
dabei waren friedl ,markus,julian(der arbeitet bei dir jochen) Wolfi und ich.
Wolfi ist wiedermal 1A gefahren, ich check des ned, wie der bergauf trailt wünsch euch morgen viel spass, wo fahrt ihr überhaupt, bin morgen nochmals in brüllsbirgacher tour unterwegs, aber do werd ihr wahrscheinlich ned fohrn oder


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> neue abfahrt- oder


Und? Hod si aner die Brotzeit verdient???
Odder is aner in Wohnzimmer neigrumbeld??


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und? Hod si aner die Brotzeit verdient???



ne bernd, ned die abfahrt, die du meinst, wieder ne neue, aber ned schwer, nur schön halt, unsere neue , lass ich mal den wolfi testen, unter der woche oder am freitag, irgendwann halt mal, und des eck an der bergwachth. auch


----------



## Axalp (14. Juni 2008)

Hab heute nur eine GA2-Etappe gefahren. Keine Highlights vorhanden.

Hier die Fakten:

Streckenlänge: 83 km
Höhenmeter: 900m 
Fahrzeit: 4:00:08
Durchschnittspuls: 140
Stimmung: schlecht
Angst vor dem AX: vorhanden!  

Bis morgen,
Markus


----------



## macmount (14. Juni 2008)

so! früh laidä auf ärbädd , nochmiddooch  gehaimbrojeggd fassd obschlossn  - nu a weng faindjuning - mol säng obs feäd   
bis denn, dä Wolf


----------



## kubikjch (14. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> dabei waren friedl ,markus,julian(der arbeitet bei dir jochen) Wolfi und ich.



Servus Peter,

ja den Julian kenn ich, der hat sich a Canyon gekauft. Wir hab uns scho mal übers fahren und den Friedl unterhalten. Ich denk den Sommer werden wir schon mal a gemeinsame Tour drehen. 
Viel Spaß morgen, Ich fahr bei die AX´ler mit, vielleicht kann ich doch ein paar Tage mit denen mitfahren


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab heute nur eine GA2-Etappe gefahren. Keine Highlights vorhanden.
> 
> Hier die Fakten:
> 
> ...



du hirsch, vor was willst den du angst haben, ausser vor den dumma gwaf von roland und bernd


----------



## Schoschi (15. Juni 2008)

ich hab ka Angst mehr, rechna eh net damit dass ich wieder daheim ankomm.......ich hab für den V-Fall schon alles geregelt.....ich kenn nen Türken, der kriegt mein BMW und mei Räder vermach ich nen Museum.........jemand Interesse an nen Plattenspieler? Es war mir ein Ehre mit euch fahren zu dürfen...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

anbei die heutige Auswertung.
Dabei waren Schorschi, Roland, Günther, Markus, Bernd und ich.

Dauer  05:00:00 h  
Distanz  67.51  
km/h (Mittel)  13.50 km/h  
Höhenmeter  1677  

Und jetzt werden die Speicher aufgefüllt


----------



## Schoschi (15. Juni 2008)

Des dumme Gwaaf auf einer Skala von 1-10:        11


----------



## ragazza (15. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich hab ka Angst mehr, rechna eh net damit dass ich wieder daheim ankomm.......ich hab für den V-Fall schon alles geregelt.....ich kenn nen Türken, der kriegt mein BMW und mei Räder vermach ich nen Museum.........jemand Interesse an nen Plattenspieler? Es war mir ein Ehre mit euch fahren zu dürfen...............



Wenns so is... ich wär an deine Prodeggdooren interessiert...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> anbei die heutige Auswertung.
> Dabei waren Schorschi, Roland, Günther, Markus, Bernd und ich.
> ...



Die Stimmung host vergessn: erschöpft bis erschlagen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des dumme Gwaaf auf einer Skala von 1-10:        11



Bergauf woas heud auf jeden Fall schö ruig. Die ganzen Schodderauffoadn woan scho anschdrengend.


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2008)

wo seid der denn gfohrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Juni 2008)

Vom Roland brauchst auf keine Antwort warten, darum erzähl' ich 'mal:

Leutenbach-Schlaiffhausen-Verbotener-Parkplatztrail-Kirchehrenbach-Weilersbach-Kanzel-Schlangenweg-Kanzel-Ri. Kauernhofen-Kanzel-Flugplatz Drosendorf-Trügendorf-Tiefenstürmig-Dürrbrunn-Veilbronn-Unterleinleitner-Hummerstein-Gasseldorf-Birkenreuth-Wohlmuthshüll-Kirschenweg-Hagenbach-Reisberg-Leutenbach.

Bilanz: -0 Stürze (außer einmal nicht rechtzeitig ausgeclickt. Du kannst Dir denken wer das war...)
-1* Platten beim Nobby Nic
-Super Stimmung
-Haufenweise Gwaaf (von der übelsten Sorte)
-Der AX-Rucksack passt. Keiner hat Probleme mit dem Gewicht gehabt!

Jetzt gibt's erstmal Futter. Mahlzeit.


----------



## der rennradler (15. Juni 2008)

bin grad von einem 2-stündigen sofakoma erwacht!
woar a klasse tour, bis auf mein platten!
bin ja echt gspannt, wenn man acht tag hintereinander die berge hochkraxeln müssen. 
schöne woche
gynner


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> -Haufenweise Gwaaf (von der übelsten Sorte)



Was heißt übelster Sorte es soll Menschen geben denen sowas gefällt. Man muss ja für den AX die Grenzen ausloten. Nicht das da mal so ein Bernd angekrochen kommt.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo seid der denn gfohrn?



Und hosd heud Besuch ghabd aus Münchn? 
Fei ned schö dasd uns die Perle vorenthälsd!!  Wohl Angsd ghabd, dasd dann abgmeldet bisd wenns uns sichd hä??


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> bin grad von einem 2-stündigen sofakoma erwacht!
> woar a klasse tour, bis auf mein platten!
> bin ja echt gspannt, wenn man acht tag hintereinander die berge hochkraxeln müssen.
> schöne woche
> gynner


Beim AX gibds fei ka Couching gell!!!  Do gibds am Etappenort erstamol a Hopfnkaltschale und ka Niggerchen!! 
Am End willsd vielleichd a nu a gude Nachtgschichdn hörn!! 
Au weh au weh!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was heißt übelster Sorte es soll Menschen geben denen sowas gefällt. Man muss ja für den AX die Grenzen ausloten. Nicht das da mal so ein Bernd angekrochen kommt.


Eins kann ich dir jetz schon sagen!!
Meine Faust wird nicht angekrochen kommen!!


----------



## macmount (15. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eins kann ich dir jetz schon sagen!!
> Meine Faust wird nicht angekrochen kommen!!



said ihr eds scho baim fisding ich hob mä ja immä scho dengd däss du schwuul bisd


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> -Haufenweise Gwaaf (von der übelsten Sorte)



Da fällt mir ein ich wollt mir noch Ohropax und/oder MP3-Player einpacken


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

Will mittwoch die trailtour machen, und beim adlersta den neua weg testen(wegen foto) hat jamand zeit,(ich weiss hat kanner , ausser der roland, und der muss momentan sei hütten streichn), wenn ja bescheid sagen, denn mittwoch soll die sonn scheina


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

Ka Dsaid 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ka Dsaid
> 
> Gruß Jochen



alter mann, hast jetzt scho dein namen vergessen, weilst gruss jochen schreibst


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> alter mann, hast jetzt scho dein namen vergessen, weilst gruss jochen schreibst



Naa, aber ich bin unter dem Viel-Bike Besitzer seinem Login drin.

Jochen!


----------



## macmount (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Will mittwoch die trailtour machen, und beim adlersta den neua weg testen(wegen foto) hat jamand zeit,(ich weiss hat kanner , ausser der roland, und der muss momentan sei hütten streichn), wenn ja bescheid sagen, denn mittwoch soll die sonn scheina



welche Uhrzeit und ab wo?????????


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> welche Uhrzeit und ab wo?????????



16.00uhr matterhornwand, aber du hast eh wieder ka zeit


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 16.00uhr matterhornwand, aber du hast eh wieder ka zeit



ich schau mol das i kumma ko. Wenns irhgendwie klappt bin i dabei.

Roland ned Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

bei mein kräftigen Ontritt am berch nauf hots ma grod die keddn runderkaut und gleich des Schaltauch mid obgrissn.
So woanns blos 10 KM und 400 HM. da gla Kubig und ich.


----------



## macmount (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 16.00uhr matterhornwand, aber du hast eh wieder ka zeit



wie widsich beedär   - konn aa niggs däfüä däss i ärbädn muss - um 1600 bini ned amoll nu dähamm   
no donn drodsdeem vill schbass 
bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bei mein kräftigen Ontritt am berch nauf hots ma grod die keddn runderkaut und gleich des Schaltauch mid obgrissn.
> So woanns blos 10 KM und 400 HM. da gla Kubig und ich.



gottseidank hast ja genug ersatzbikes , an welcher kistn hast den schrott


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wie widsich beedär   - konn aa niggs däfüä däss i ärbädn muss - um 1600 bini ned amoll nu dähamm
> no donn drodsdeem vill schbass
> bis denn, dä wolf



sag ich doch , na wolf , bist du ham kummst, rentiert sich nemmer zu fohren, wegen 2 oder 3 std fohr ich ned in die fränkische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bei mein kräftigen Ontritt am berch nauf hots ma grod die keddn runderkaut und gleich des Schaltauch mid obgrissn.
> So woanns blos 10 KM und 400 HM. da gla Kubig und ich.



solläsd des näggsda mol ned sovill schbinnood ässn roland  

hob übrigens an versender roohma übrich - wennsd amol widdä ned wasd wiesd dai geld ooleeng söllsd  

mai neues baby is eds fasd foäberaid - bloos nu a weng faindjuning - und dsaid


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> solläsd des näggsda mol ned sovill schbinnood ässn roland
> 
> hob übrigens an versender roohma übrich - wennsd amol widdä ned wasd wiesd dai geld ooleeng söllsd
> 
> mai neues baby is eds fasd foäberaid - bloos nu a weng faindjuning - und dsaid



Wolf du hosd an Gnall!!! 
Wos nüzdn a fohrbereide Kisdn, wenns der Fohrer ned is?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Will mittwoch die trailtour machen, und beim adlersta den neua weg testen(wegen foto) hat jamand zeit,(ich weiss hat kanner , ausser der roland, und der muss momentan sei hütten streichn), wenn ja bescheid sagen, denn mittwoch soll die sonn scheina


ICh hob di Wochn Kinäsn auf Ärbärd!! Do konni ned früher abhaua!!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10 KM und 400 HM.


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ICh hob di Wochn Kinäsn auf Ärbärd!! Do konni ned früher abhaua!!



nimm sie halt mit, die könna dann fotos von uns machen, des könna sie sowieso


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> solläsd des näggsda mol ned sovill schbinnood ässn roland
> 
> hob übrigens an versender roohma übrich - wennsd amol widdä ned wasd wiesd dai geld ooleeng söllsd
> 
> mai neues baby is eds fasd foäberaid - bloos nu a weng faindjuning - und dsaid



A subba Rod   schaud sauba aus.
obba an Knall hosd drotzdem. 
Wennsd so weida machsd wird wohl a lehmhüddn weann mid a Haufn Foräda drinna..
Wo hosdn etz die gabel hea obba ned vo dein Enduro rausbaud odda ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gottseidank hast ja genug ersatzbikes , an welcher kistn hast den schrott



Eigentlich an meinem AX Bike (Proceed) na Gottseidank hab ich damals 2 Ersatzschaltaugen mitbestellt. Kette ist auch verbogen aber es muss sowieso eine neue dran.


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2008)

ist des knacken jetzt weg


----------



## macmount (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A subba Rod   schaud sauba aus.
> obba an Knall hosd drotzdem.
> Wennsd so weida machsd wird wohl a lehmhüddn weann mid a Haufn Foräda drinna..
> Wo hosdn etz die gabel hea obba ned vo dein Enduro rausbaud odda ?



iich hob wenichä räädä als derjeniche der sich grood aufreechd  
enduro is grood bauschdell - obbä ich verrood dir ned, däss do a lüürigg naikummd   

wos des foän oonbelangd, sin do im momend vill wiidriche umschdände:
1. ka dsaid 
2. die mid dennän ich gänn foän dääd, die foän scho um 1600, oddä scho in dä früü, wu normoola loid ärbäddn müssn  
3. die säggl homm alla in dä dswischndsaid so a kondi, dässi miich obschlebbn könnädn, zägooä wenni auf am bandsä sidzn dääd   
4. mancha dädn mid miä foän, foän donn obbä scho vorheä loos, walls ongeblich dännoch auf ärbädd müssn    
5. . . . usw
6. guggsd du undä broviil: was fährst du - dann weisst du

schönn gruuss, dä Wolf


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist des knacken jetzt weg



Ja zum grössten teil nur auf dem 2 Kettenblatt in bestimmten Gängen ein leises Geräusch. Wenn der Breyer dabei ist hört man es aber so gut wie nie.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

Hab mal wieder etwas Fernwegleidig auf dem Sven seiner Homepage nachgeguckt. Und mich an Italien erinnert. Ich hoffe bei unserer Einfahrt an den Gardasee ist auch solches Wetter.


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> nimm sie halt mit, die könna dann fotos von uns machen, des könna sie sowieso



*...aber nur im 16:9-Format...*


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> iich hob wenichä räädä als derjeniche der sich grood aufreechd
> enduro is grood bauschdell - obbä ich verrood dir ned, däss do a lüürigg naikummd
> 
> wos des foän oonbelangd, sin do im momend vill wiidriche umschdände:
> ...



Hobbies/Interessen:
laufen, biken, klettern
Ort:
Forchheim
Beruf/Beschäftigung:
KG
Bike:
Specialized Enduro, Liteville 301 (All Mountain / leicht Enduro), Hardtail: Trek Single track, Renn-uhrahn: rotes bianchi, Kuwahara hi-pacer
Was fährst Du?:
nix! bike`s anschauen - im Moment Häuslabauer ;-)

Normalerweise könntest du ja Freeride mit hinschreiben und einen Trail in deine Baugrube anlegen. Dann könntest du immer schön reindroppen.


----------



## macmount (16. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Normalerweise könntest du ja Freeride mit hinschreiben und einen Trail in deine Baugrube anlegen. Dann könntest du immer schön reindroppen.



im moment zu viel metall - keller is hoid aufgschdelld woän - baugruum is voll


----------



## Axalp (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas Fernwegleidig auf dem Sven seiner Homepage nachgeguckt. Und mich an Italien erinnert. Ich hoffe bei unserer Einfahrt an den Gardasee ist auch solches Wetter.



Oh Mann, wenn ich an nächste Woche denke schwebt mir eher dieses Bild vor dem geistigen Auge...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Ach seid doch net alle so schlecht eingestellt!! Kopf hoch, Optimismus und Vorfreude sind angesagt!! Genau wie beim Spiel am Donnerstag gegen Portugal ist angesagt: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!! 

Sven, der ein unverbesserlicher Optimist ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Alpencross Planer,


nur noch mal zum Verständnis für meine weitere Planung.
Am 30.06. plant ihr abends in St. Maria/Schweiz zu sein??
Ist das richtig.
Das heißt, wenn ich dazu stoßen möchte, muß ich am 30.06 abend am Hotel sein?
Könnt ihr mir das so bestätigen?

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas Fernwegleidig auf dem Sven seiner Homepage nachgeguckt. Und mich an Italien erinnert. Ich hoffe bei unserer Einfahrt an den Gardasee ist auch solches Wetter.


Panorama:   
Fahrer: :kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach seid doch net alle so schlecht eingestellt!! Kopf hoch, Optimismus und Vorfreude sind angesagt!! Genau wie beim Spiel am Donnerstag gegen Portugal ist angesagt: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!!
> 
> Sven, der ein unverbesserlicher Optimist ist



Hart wird der AX erst wenn wir am 29. wirklich im Finale stehen sollten.
Sieg: Saufen vor Freude! 
Niederlage: Saufen vor Frust!


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hart wird der AX erst wenn wir am 29. wirklich im Finale stehen sollten.
> Sieg: Saufen vor Freude!
> Niederlage: Saufen vor Frust!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Alpencross Planer,
> 
> 
> nur noch mal zum Verständnis für meine weitere Planung.
> ...



Falsch!!!! 
Termine:Ankunft
26. Imst
27. Kappel
28. Scuol
29. St. MAria
30. St. Catarina Valfurva
01. Dimaro
02. Tione
03. Riva


----------



## kubikjch (17. Juni 2008)

ok, gut das ich nochmal nachgfragt hab.

danke dir


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ok, gut das ich nochmal nachgfragt hab.
> 
> danke dir


Bitte dir!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich an nächste Woche denke schwebt mir eher dieses Bild vor dem geistigen Auge...


Mir schweben da ganz andere Schwierigkeiten vor.... 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/121933]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

Ja Ja lang ists her, daß wir so bei einander gesessen sind. das Rehbier war gut und der Durscht war gross. 
Was ist nur aus unserem Leben geworden. 
Nur noch AX, AX, Training, Training wo soll das hinführen.  

ich schätze nach Italien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Ja lang ists her, daß wir so bei einander gesessen sind. das Rehbier war gut und der Durscht war gross.
> Was ist nur aus unserem Leben geworden.
> Nur noch AX, AX, Training, Training wo soll das hinführen.
> 
> ich schätze nach Italien.



Da hab ichs gut, kann fahren wann ich lust hab, aber was wichtiger ist, ich muss ned meist schotter rutschen machen, sondern ich such mir neue stellen in der fränkischen, die man knacken kann, so wie des berndbrotzeiteck und die stell an der bergwachthüttn(ghört a zum bernd seiner Kategorie) und noch die muschelq, in wolfi variande


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... such mir neue stellen in der fränkischen, die man knacken kann, so wie des berndbrotzeiteck und die stell an der bergwachthüttn ...



Hi Peter,
dann lass uns gleich morgen damit anfangen!
Wenn's Wetter hält, bin ich morgen 16:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Matthornwand.

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> dann lass uns gleich morgen damit anfangen!
> Wenn's Wetter hält, bin ich morgen 16:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Matthornwand.
> 
> Ciao Wolfi



Oha, wenn des so is, müsst mer ja gleich amal die neue berndbrotz. stell testen, und gegenüber die bergwachthütnstell,aber dann is der startpkt aweng weit entfernt, aber da könn mer morgen am parkpl drüber reden, was mer fohrn, des gibt bestimmt a paar gute fotos
@roland bist dabei oder?


----------



## der rennradler (17. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eins kann ich dir jetz schon sagen!!
> Meine Faust wird nicht angekrochen kommen!!



1. wennsd maansd, dass i freiwillich eingschloofn bin, dann hossd die deischd, obba des is hald so bassierd!! 

2. wos indressierd miich dei faust! mir machns wie beschbrochn: am zielort okumma, hoosn runter und donn raus die zunga!!!! bloss die reihenfolge müss mer noch festleeng!  
wos anders kummd mer ned in fraach!!!!!

wennsd willsd konnst mei faust ham, aber nur wennsd mer zu laut schnarchsd!

gynner


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Oha, wenn des so is, müsst mer ja gleich amal die neue berndbrotz. stell testen, und gegenüber die bergwachthütnstell,aber dann is der startpkt aweng weit entfernt, aber da könn mer morgen am parkpl drüber reden, was mer fohrn, des gibt bestimmt a paar gute fotos
> @roland bist dabei oder?



Na do geh i ned mid so kurz vor der Tour.  Auf a Brotzeit ohne Zähne hob i ka Lust.
Des mach mer nach der Tour do hob i a mei Radl widda umbaut.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> 1. wennsd maansd, dass i freiwillich eingschloofn bin, dann hossd die deischd,
> 
> gynner



Warum hosd vo deine Fra ana über die Bladdn zong grichd weilsd rechd schbäd hamkumma bisd.  
ich hoff du hosd ra gsochd dasd bei dera Dua ned jeda Nochd daham schlofn dusd. 
Obba bassiern dud do ja Nochds sowiso nix mid andere Weiba du Hosd ja a Verhüderli Nochds dabei. Den Masda Breya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der rennradler (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum hosd vo deine Fra ana über die Bladdn zong grichd weilsd rechd schbäd hamkumma bisd.
> ich hoff du hosd ra gsochd dasd bei dera Dua ned jeda Nochd daham schlofn dusd.
> Obba bassiern dud do ja Nochds sowiso nix mid andere Weiba du Hosd ja a Verhüderli Nochds dabei. Den Masda Breya



naa, meiner fraa is des worschd, haubdsach iich kumm unversehrt hamm, ned so wie ledzde wochn, wo jeds meiner gliedmossn bludd hodd. ach ja, der kupf hodd ja a nu bludd. 
wenn  mir durch die alpn gondeln is mei fraa a ned dahaam. do brauchds a ned wissn woss bei uns so obgeht, ne bernd   
bei unsern pragdign, die mer am sundooch in unterstürmich beim brunna besprochn hamm, is a verhüderli doch eh dodaal überflüssich


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> bei unsern pragdign, die mer am sundooch in unterstürmich beim brunna besprochn hamm, is a verhüderli doch eh dodaal überflüssich



wos hobt ihr denn alla mitanander vor?  ich wolld eigendlich net mit die village people auf duä


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wos hobt ihr denn alla mitanander vor?  ich wolld eigendlich net mit die village people auf duä



Mia solladn uns vielleicht a nu die Kosdüme besorng. Des schauad beschdimmd ned schlechd aus.


----------



## kubikjch (17. Juni 2008)

Vor allem mit Leder-Chaps und nacktem Arsch


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich an nächste Woche denke schwebt mir eher dieses Bild vor dem geistigen Auge...



Der Berch woa doch ned schlimm bin i logga naufzirglt. 
Die Stross dafoa woa füa mich schlimma. Die hod si so nozong.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Vor allem mit Leder-Chaps und nacktem Arsch



ich was a scho wea den Bolizisdn machd. Sogoa mid Ausweis.


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mia solladn uns vielleicht a nu die Kosdüme besorng. Des schauad beschdimmd ned schlechd aus.





kubikjch schrieb:


> Vor allem mit Leder-Chaps und nacktem Arsch



Jetzt hob ich mer extra noch a zwaa gigabyte-speicherkardn für die digicam kaafd ober ich glaab bei solchen motiven würd die woahrscheinlich den dienst quittiern...


----------



## macmount (17. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Berch woa doch ned schlimm bin i logga naufzirglt.
> Die Stross dafoa woa füa mich schlimma. Die hod si so nozong.



schaud aus wie om walbärla


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> schaud aus wie om walbärla



Ja obba 600 HM nauf 
 und danoch 1800 HM berchob


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juni 2008)

Ergebnis unserer kleinen "Kraft"fahrt mitm Roland
Dauer  01:38:02 h  
Distanz  21.28  
km/h (Mittel)  13.02 km/h  
Höhenmeter  631


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2008)

hallo, die einen waren kontie bolzen, die andren techno bolzen 
wolf u ich waren am neuen breier brotzeittrail, dann auf der bergwachthüttn, hab den kreutztrail geknackt, zwar ned durchgfohrn, aber alle stellen gschaft, und dan noch den uhlweg zum schluss, der war dann im verhältniss richtig leicht , und a paar bilder ham wir a gmacht.
als erstes waren wir an der bergwachthüttn, oben am kreutztrail, da haben wir auch gleich des neue projekt sehen können






[/URL][/IMG]
dann hat wolf einen trail getestet, den ich erst kar ned propiert hab





[/URL][/IMG]

die kehre war in einer rinne und so eng, keine chance





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann sen mer zu der ersten schl.stell kumma, die ich beim dritten mal schafte





[/URL][/IMG]

danach kam die ausgesetzte stelle, wo wir uns  immer kopf machten, ging aber auf anhieb durch





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

danach gings zum nächsten berg (bernd ecke)





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

von den schlüsselstelln hab ich leider ka fotos gmacht, wegen sicherung stehen, aber aufm bild sieht man, wie der trail ist, die punkt -strich Variante ham wir ned gschaft,muffesausen, die zweit gepunkte haben wir schaft.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juni 2008)

Scheena Bildla, aber für mich und mein Haxn sen Konditouren erstmal besser.


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Scheena Bildla, aber für mich und mein Haxn sen Konditouren erstmal besser.



ja jochen, hast ja recht, war heut scho recht schwer, ich denk des ist des mir bekant schwerste der fränkischen , aber du wirst irgendwann a wieder mit zeubern


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2008)

So, hab mein Ransom AX-tauglich gemacht. 

Jetzt hat's nen Flaschenhalter und CC-Schlappen drauf.  Und das sieht zum kotzen aus... :kotz: 

Darf ich aus ästhetischen Gründen nicht doch mit dem Lapierre fahren?

Ich mein, ich will es nicht verantworten wenn Euch allen beim Anblick des Ransom schlecht wird.


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, hab mein Ransom AX-tauglich gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt hat's nen Flaschenhalter und CC-Schlappen drauf.  Und das sieht zum kotzen aus... :kotz:
> 
> ...



  Wenn du mit dem Zesty fährst, schätze ich wird du ästhetische Probleme bekommen, wenn die anderen feststellen, das du mitm Leichbaufullly fährst


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juni 2008)

Hey,

die Tour ist doch schon wieder umgeschmissen worden oder? Also die Daten vom Markus passen irgendwie gar nicht mit den vom Bernd zusammen. Kann mal jemand die entgültigen Daten posten, also von wo bis wohin, km und hm. Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Schneehöhen aus. Hab heut gehört dass noch einige Pässe gesperrt sind, hab mir zwar noch wasserdichte Schuhe von Jack der Wolfshaut gegönnt, aber Schnee ist trotzdem bleed........

Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juni 2008)

Also laut der Planung vom Bernd auf der Transalp CD sind es 405 km mit knapp 13500 hm.


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2008)

Also nochmal für alle die endgültige Route:

Do. 26.06.08 Garmisch-Imst ; 59.3 km - 1338 Hm
Fr. 27.06.08 Imst-Kappl ; 44.7 km - 1180 Hm
Sa. 28.06.08 Kappl-Scuol ; 47.5 km - 1608 Hm
So. 29.06.08 Scuol-Sta.Maria ; 37.0 km - 1288 Hm
Mo. 30.06.08 Sta.Maria-Sta.Caterina ; 47.7 km - 2101 Hm
Di. 01.07.08 Sta.Caterina-Dimaro ; 73.0 km - 2068 Hm
Mi. 02.07.08 Dimaro-Zuclo ; 55.9 km - 1721 Hm
Do. 03.07.08 Zuclo-Riva ; 33.0 km - 1288 Hm

Es gibt hier im Forum einige Freds zum Thema Schneelage Fimberpass usw., wobei man nicht schlau daraus wird wie nun die Lage wirklich ist.

Wie bereits besprochen werden wir 1-2 Tage vorher auf der Heidelberger Hütte anrufen und fragen ob der Pass passierbar ist. 

Alternativen sind auf jeden Fall miteingeplant, falls der Pass unpassierbar ist.

[edit] selbiges gilt natürlich auch für die Bocchetta di Forcola


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> von den schlüsselstelln hab ich leider ka fotos gmacht, wegen sicherung stehen, aber aufm bild sieht man, wie der trail ist, die punkt -strich Variante ham wir ned gschaft,muffesausen, die zweit gepunkte haben wir schaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber  Nachm AX weri a angreifn. 
Hobder di ersde Stelln beim Breyer-Trail amol brobierd odder hom di Böck kombledd verweichert? 
Is aner ins Wohnzimmer grauschd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (19. Juni 2008)

Cool,
neue Schlüsselstellen. Nachm AX gibts nix mehr mit Cross Country, hab die Schnautze voll. Werd am Samstag noch ne letzte Geheimtrainingseinheit einlegen. Am Sonntag kann ich net. Danach ist Ruhe......


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Cool,
> neue Schlüsselstellen. Nachm AX gibts nix mehr mit Cross Country, hab die Schnautze voll. Werd am Samstag noch ne letzte Geheimtrainingseinheit einlegen. Am Sonntag kann ich net. Danach ist Ruhe......



Nachm AX wird erst einige male geliftelt ned das unser Form zu gut wird.


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab gefallen daran gefunden. Braucht jemand ein Freak?
Ich kauf mir eine Carbonschlampe


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Cool,
> neue Schlüsselstellen. hab die Schnautze voll.


Ich sochs der obber gleich!! Di neua Dinger sin fei heftige Kalieber. 
Ned dasd voll auf der Schnautze lieggsd!!


----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nachm AX wird erst einige male geliftelt ned das unser Form zu gut wird.



Na da hätte ich einen Vorschlag:

23 Lifte - 80 km präparierte DH&Freeride Strecken...

...aber jetzt heisst er erstmal wieder "Forstautobahn" ich komme


----------



## schu2000 (19. Juni 2008)

Da der nächste Donnerstag langsam näher rückt mal ne andere Frage: bei wem kann ich denn mein Auto hinstellen? Da ich ja selbst anfahre und das Auto während des AX stehen bleibt wäre es ganz gut wenn ich die Kiste bei irgendjemand aufn Hof oder so stellen könnt wo es net stört. Öffentlicher Parkplatz oder gar an der Straße für die Zeit müsste net unbedingt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da der nächste Donnerstag langsam näher rückt mal ne andere Frage: bei wem kann ich denn mein Auto hinstellen? Da ich ja selbst anfahre und das Auto während des AX stehen bleibt wäre es ganz gut wenn ich die Kiste bei irgendjemand aufn Hof oder so stellen könnt wo es net stört. Öffentlicher Parkplatz oder gar an der Straße für die Zeit müsste net unbedingt sein



Oh jee, wenn Du in Leutenbach Dein Auto zu langen stehen lässt, dann nehmen es Dir die polnischen Spargelstecher und Kirschenreisser auseinander...
...ach nee halt, das war ja in Hausen.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da der nächste Donnerstag langsam näher rückt mal ne andere Frage: bei wem kann ich denn mein Auto hinstellen? Da ich ja selbst anfahre und das Auto während des AX stehen bleibt wäre es ganz gut wenn ich die Kiste bei irgendjemand aufn Hof oder so stellen könnt wo es net stört. Öffentlicher Parkplatz oder gar an der Straße für die Zeit müsste net unbedingt sein


Was isn am nächsdn Donnerstag?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also ich hab gefallen daran gefunden. Braucht jemand ein Freak?
> Ich kauf mir eine Carbonschlampe


Schwuchtel!!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Na da hätte ich einen Vorschlag:
> 
> 23 Lifte - 80 km präparierte DH&Freeride Strecken...



da werden wir in naher Zukunft drauf zurückkommen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also ich hab gefallen daran gefunden. Braucht jemand ein Freak?
> Ich kauf mir eine Carbonschlampe



hast du mit deiner Frau schon über die Finanzierung gesprochen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich sochs der obber gleich!! Di neua Dinger sin fei heftige Kalieber.
> Ned dasd voll auf der Schnautze lieggsd!!



Am besten fäast voraus dann flieng ma ned so had wenn ma auf dia landn.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sauber  Nachm AX weri a angreifn.
> Hobder di ersde Stelln beim Breyer-Trail amol brobierd odder hom di Böck kombledd verweichert?
> Is aner ins Wohnzimmer grauschd?



bei der ersten stell, hamer uns ned so recht getraut wolfi meint, es ist besser durch die rinne, aber sausteil,saueng, und gefahr das de mitn pedal hänga bleibst, und der auslauf, is aweng kurz. Na ja, ich hat noch genug Adrenalin von  bergwachttrail in mit, und war froh das ich die zweite schl.stell wieder gfohrn bin. Wohnzimmereand ist noch reifen frei.
@bernd, langsam häufen sich dei stellen, die du noch fohrn willst(heuer) ich denk do noch am schlossberg , mei helmbrecherkanten.
morgen werd ich evt a tour fohren, in der fränkischen, muss aber erst noch abwarten, den mei auto is mal wieder in der werkstatt, die hirschen haben vor 2wochen murks gemacht, den es sappert öl aus der dichtung.Also wenn jamand morgen fährt, soll erst reinschreiben, damit ich ihm morgen anrufen kann, ob mei auto scho fertig ist oder ned, aber es wird eh keiner am freitag fahren


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schwuchtel!!!



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2008)

Schorschi die gute alte Zeit !!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juni 2008)

Och jaa, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.............da hatten wir noch keine komischen Flausen im Kopf..........nachm AX wird alles wieder gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sven,

kannst bei mir vor der Garage parken. Ist zwar auch an der Strasse, aber auf Privatgrundstück.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Ok Danke!!


----------



## Thomas72 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle,

anbei mal ein Beispiel für FliFlops beim AX 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/6/1/6/_/medium/Dolomitencross47


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Hehe, kann man die zum Biken auch dranlassen? Mit SPD-Klicksystem??


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal unser Wetter für nächste Woche gegoogelt. Kauft euch auf jeden Fall gute Regenklamotten, denn der Regen wird uns begleiten.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juni 2008)

Na Toll.......


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> anbei mal ein Beispiel für FliFlops beim AX
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/6/1/6/_/medium/Dolomitencross47



:kotz:



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab mal unser Wetter für nächste Woche gegoogelt. Kauft euch auf jeden Fall gute Regenklamotten, denn der Regen wird uns begleiten.



Was nützt Dir die teure Regenhose wenn Du vom Blitz verschmort wirst...

Zitat aus "Donnerwetter.de" Mittelfrist-Prognose Region Alpen: 

_Nach dem jetzigen Stand bleibt es bis Anfang Juli wechselhaft mit *häufigen Schauern oder Gewittern*, teils aber auch mit Sonnenschein. Die Höchstwerte liegen bei 19 bis 29 Grad. _


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahr jetzt mal zum Stadler und schaue ob ich eine Regenhaube für meinen Helm bekomme. :kotz:
Schorsch will auch eine viellecht habe ich Glück und bekomme sie in rosa


----------



## kubikjch (20. Juni 2008)

Die Aussage von donnerwetter.de ist so schwammig wie manche Politiker Aussage.
Im Endeffekt heißt das es ist schön wenns nicht regnet. Bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Die Aussage von donnerwetter.de ist so schwammig wie manche Politiker Aussage.
> Im Endeffekt heißt das es ist schön wenns nicht regnet. Bravo



Cool, genau so ist das Wetter bei uns im Moment auch


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab mal unser Wetter für nächste Woche gegoogelt. Kauft euch auf jeden Fall gute Regenklamotten, denn der Regen wird uns begleiten.



Pack dir beim AX genug Klopapier ein, denn scheinbar hast du ja jetzt schon die Hosen voll!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pack dir beim AX genug Klopapier ein, denn scheinbar hast du ja jetzt schon die Hosen voll!



Hoffentlich kreist die Regenwolke nur über deinem Kopf und wir bleiben verschont. Depp


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Schnullis....

ich hock noch weng auf Arbeit grad, Chef ist nicht mehr da, ich werd auch bald abdampfen. Einwandfrei, 3 Wochen keinen defekten Computer oder kaputte Schalter oder Platinen die nicht gehen........geil..........

Fahr dann mal zum Roland und hol mein neues Duschhäubchen ab.....und FLüssigwaschmittel aus der Tube brauch ich auch noch, dann sollt ich alles haben fürn AX............bis auf das mangelnde Training, aber jetzt ists zu spät...........


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

so zurück von meiner grossen Tour 6.65 KM und 68 HM.
Dann ein Platten auf der Teerstrasse.
Drecks Mountain King.
Hab mich von meiner Frau abholen lassen. Mein Radl ist zwar voll bestückt für AX usw. aber das Luftpümpchen hab ich vergessen..


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> so zurück von meiner grossen Tour 6.65 KM und 68 HM.
> Dann ein Platten auf der Teerstrasse.
> Drecks Mountain King.
> Hab mich von meiner Frau abholen lassen. Mein Radl ist zwar voll bestückt für AX usw. aber das Luftpümpchen hab ich vergessen..



du depp,  werst halt mit mir gfohrn, aber ich bin dir wohl nemmer gut genug, bei mir ,in der fränkischen, hats heut irgendwie aned so geklappt, ka kraft in den haxen, die schlüsselstellen waren heut a verhext, alles sch-eisse. jetzt gehts  erst mal zum griechen, essen.
morgen um 9.30 matterhornparke,falls jemand interessiert, aber schnell fohrn werd ich ned, weil mei schätzla dabei ist, und die ist nanie fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du depp,  werst halt mit mir gfohrn, aber ich bin dir wohl nemmer gut genug, bei mir ,in der fränkischen, hats heut irgendwie aned so geklappt, ka kraft in den haxen, die schlüsselstellen waren heut a verhext, alles sch-eisse. jetzt gehts  erst mal zum griechen, essen.
> morgen um 9.30 matterhornparke,falls jemand interessiert, aber schnell fohrn werd ich ned, weil mei schätzla dabei ist, und die ist nanie fit.


Servus Peter,
morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit. Werde am Sonntag morgen noch ne Runde drehen. Aber kein " Geheimtraining sondern ne Spaßrunde. Denn entweder passt die Kondi jetzt oder es ist eh zu spät!


----------



## der rennradler (20. Juni 2008)

wann und wo ist eigentlich treffpunkt am donnerstag?
hab grad die tourplanung gelesen und festgestellt, dass die tour mit den meisten hm am montag ansteht. für wen sollen ich denn am mittwoch schreien? wenn die deutschen gwinna und am end europameister werden, dann werden wir viel spaß am montag haben 

gynner


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du depp,  werst halt mit mir gfohrn, aber ich bin dir wohl nemmer gut genug, bei mir ,in der fränkischen, hats heut irgendwie aned so geklappt, ka kraft in den haxen, die schlüsselstellen waren heut a verhext, alles sch-eisse. jetzt gehts  erst mal zum griechen, essen.
> morgen um 9.30 matterhornparke,falls jemand interessiert, aber schnell fohrn werd ich ned, weil mei schätzla dabei ist, und die ist nanie fit.




Des wäre doch nur eine GA1 Strassenrunde gewesen. Da wärst du sicherlich nicht mit. Und a Konditour will ich nicht mehr machen denn wenn der Bernd scho mal recht hat muss man es Ihm lassen. Bin dann aufs Feak umgesattelt und bin mit dem Jochen bei uns gefahren aber Schnitt 10,00 also super langsam war auch mal´schön. 
Am Sonntag lege ich auch eine GA1 Genusstour ein also ganz legere Bergauf -und ab. Und am Dienstag auch noch eine Leutenbachrunde wenn ich es gar nicht mehr aushalte.
Hab jetzt auch fast alles an Ausrüstung beieinander bis Mittwoch passt dann alles. 
An alle AX`ler ausser Sven Mittwoch bei mir grosses Rädereinräumen denn wir holen Nachmittags die Fahrzeuge. Ich würde sagen so um 17.00 Uhr rum könnt Ihr eintrudeln.
Ist das O.K. für alle?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> wann und wo ist eigentlich treffpunkt am donnerstag?
> hab grad die tourplanung gelesen und festgestellt, dass die tour mit den meisten hm am montag ansteht. für wen sollen ich denn am mittwoch schreien? wenn die deutschen gwinna und am end europameister werden, dann werden wir viel spaß am montag haben
> 
> gynner


Donnerstag Treffpunkt bei mir aber Räder und Rucksack einräumen ist schon am Mittwoch.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Hatten wir da net irgendwann auch schon ne Uhrzeit ausgemacht?? Halb 11 oder??  Net dass ich meine Nachtruhe dann noch vorzeitig unterbrechen muss


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit. Werde am Sonntag morgen noch ne Runde drehen. Aber kein " Geheimtraining sondern ne Spaßrunde. Denn entweder passt die Kondi jetzt oder es ist eh zu spät!



was issn bei dir spassrunde, schotter im schneckentempo, oder trails mit lockeren tempo beim zweiten würd ich mitfohrn, beim ersten ned


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich fahr morgen letztes Geheimtraining mit kompletter Ausrüstun, dann ist Schluss mit Radeln vorm AX. Fahr ganz früh schon los. Mal sehen wann ich rauskomm und wie ich vorankomme dann bin ich evtl. um halb 10 an der Matterhornwand. Wenn ich net da bin dann braucht ihr auch nicht zu warten. Wer fährt denn alles mit außer die Martina? Friedel hat was gesagt dass er am Samstag fahren will....


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2008)

martina u ich auf jedenfall, friedel hat zwar gsagt das er auch kommt, aber  verlassen kannst die do nemmer drauf, fohrn morgen aber ne lockere tour.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hatten wir da net irgendwann auch schon ne Uhrzeit ausgemacht?? Halb 11 oder??  Net dass ich meine Nachtruhe dann noch vorzeitig unterbrechen muss



Ich denke mal deine Nachtruhe geht flöten. Treffpunkt und Abfahrt 5.30 Uhr.
Bitte korigiert mich wenn ich die falsche Uhrzeit gesagt habe aber ich glaube so müsste es passen.
3 Stunden Fahrzeit. 8.30 Uhr Ankunft KFZ abgeben und ausräumen wird auch noch eine halbe Stunde dauern. Abfahrt auf den Bikes wird wohl 9.00 - 9.30 Uhr sein.  ODER ?????


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2008)

Servus beisammen,

ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit und werde deshalb am Sonntag die letzte Runde drehen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich keine Spass-Runde, da ich diese Woche leider krank war. Das ist die letzte Chance, das Gerippe und das was noch an Muskeln übrig ist nochmal einzufahren. 

Wann werden denn die Autos abgeholt und von wem? Ich hatte ja schon angeboten auch eins nach Leutenbach zu fahren, aber dann muss mich abends jemand zurück auf Erlangen fahren. Ansonsten passt Mittwoch 17 Uhr ganz gut.




RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denke mal deine Nachtruhe geht flöten. Treffpunkt und Abfahrt 5.30 Uhr.
> Bitte korigiert mich wenn ich die falsche Uhrzeit gesagt habe aber ich glaube so müsste es passen.
> 3 Stunden Fahrzeit. 8.30 Uhr Ankunft KFZ abgeben und ausräumen wird auch noch eine halbe Stunde dauern. Abfahrt auf den Bikes wird wohl 9.00 - 9.30 Uhr sein.  ODER ?????



Beziehst Du Dich auf die "Bernd-Zeit" oder sprichst Du von der richtigen Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was issn bei dir spassrunde, schotter im schneckentempo, oder trails mit lockeren tempo beim zweiten würd ich mitfohrn, beim ersten ned


Variante B! Von 9  - ca. 12/13 Uhr. Wär des wos für dich ?


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Variante B! Von 9  - ca. 12/13 Uhr. Wär des wos für dich ?



ja wer was für mich, wann und wo????


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus beisammen,
> 
> ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit und werde deshalb am Sonntag die letzte Runde drehen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich keine Spass-Runde, da ich diese Woche leider krank war. Das ist die letzte Chance, das Gerippe und das was noch an Muskeln übrig ist nochmal einzufahren.
> 
> ...




Autos abholen von Thomas, Du und ich aber wir müssten schon ehr losfahren ab wann kannst du ?


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Autos abholen von Thomas, Du und ich aber wir müssten schon ehr losfahren ab wann kannst du ?



Ich mach so gegen 16:00 Feierabend. Wo müss' mer die Autos holen?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich mach so gegen 16:00 Feierabend. Wo müss' mer die Autos holen?


kannst du schon um 15.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Schoschi (21. Juni 2008)

Oh mann,
das war heut mal voll fürn A..... War heut voll schlecht drauf. War vor paar Tagen beim Friedel im Studio, und hatte die letzten Tage volle Kanne Muskelkatze. Gestern auch nicht so viel gegessen, dementsprechend war ich heut nach kürzester Zeit ausgebrannt. Hab mir unterwegs ne Brotzeit geholt, nicht mal die hab ich runtergebracht, also sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. 
Waren dann doch nur 45km, und vielleicht 1000Hm. Eigentlcih wollt ich heut mal des Doppelte anstreben. Naja, allein wars eh dermaßen von öde.........
War natürlcih mental voll der Rückschlag heute.........jetzt hab ich richtig Angst vor der Tour der Qualen..........
Also die nächsten Tage definitiv kein Sport mehr, nur futtern und E.... schaukeln. 
@Peter: jo, war scho wech......aber wurscht.....wär eh nix gworn heut......

PS:
Ich kann am Mittwoch auch irgendwo mit zum Auto holen oder sowas, oder jemanden wo hinfahren, hab Urlaub..........


----------



## kubikjch (21. Juni 2008)

Hey Schoschi, Bangemachen gilt net. Lad dich net stressen, des wird scho.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2008)

Bin heute eine Testfahrt gefahren aber mit Pulsgurt. Alles im GA1 Bereich 16,5 KM knapp 600 HM und Schnitt von 12,4. Und das alles bei 116 Durchschnittspuls. 
Also 1,4 KM Schneller im Schnitt als AX vorgegeben.

aber linkes Pedal knarzt muss ich noch erneuern.
Wenn du am Mittwoch eh Zeit hast dann muss der Markus extra rausfahren. Des passt. Uhrzeit muss der Thomas reinschreiben da ich auch zeitlich relativ flexibel bin.


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann,
> das war heut mal voll fürn A..... War heut voll schlecht drauf. War vor paar Tagen beim Friedel im Studio, und hatte die letzten Tage volle Kanne Muskelkatze. Gestern auch nicht so viel gegessen, dementsprechend war ich heut nach kürzester Zeit ausgebrannt. Hab mir unterwegs ne Brotzeit geholt, nicht mal die hab ich runtergebracht, also sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
> Waren dann doch nur 45km, und vielleicht 1000Hm. Eigentlcih wollt ich heut mal des Doppelte anstreben. Naja, allein wars eh dermaßen von öde.........
> War natürlcih mental voll der Rückschlag heute.........jetzt hab ich richtig Angst vor der Tour der Qualen..........
> ...



Keine Sorge, mir geht's doch genauso. Hatte letzte Woche 'ne Erkältung und damit 3 Tage Trainingsverbot. Jetzt läuft's auch nicht mehr ganz rund, aber was soll's. Am Donnerstag geht der Krieg los und am Ende werden die Toten gezählt, oder ?



RolandMC schrieb:


> kannst du schon um 15.00 Uhr ?



Da der Schorsch einspringt hat sich das wohl erübrigt. 

So, jetzt erstmal frühstücken und danach geht's auf die letzte Trainingsrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2008)

Anbei die Daten unserer gemütlichen Runde(Thomas, Roland  und ich)
Dauer  03:04:13 h  
Distanz  41.55  
km/h (Mittel)  13.53 km/h  
Höhenmeter  944  

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2008)

bilder des wochenends
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2008)

War heute eine schöne Proberunde. Sind um 8.00 Uhr losgefahren und um 11.30 hatten wir 40 KM und 900 HM auf dem Buckel. Und das bei GA1 Tempo bergauf nicht mehr als Pulsschlag 130 -135. Wir sind dann entspannt wieder angekommen. Soll heisen nach einem Mittagessen hätten wir bzw. ich locker die nächste Runde fahren können. 
Ich hatte einen Durchschnittspuls von 117. Unser Durchschnitt war wieder über 13 und das reicht auf alle Fälle. AX wo bist du !!!!!!!!
Jochen hat die Frauenhöhlen Kehre besser gepackt als vor seinem Titankopf äh. Bein. !!
Thomas auch locker versetzt. !!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (22. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein lustiger kleiner Drop?


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab's dem Schorsch gleichgetan und vor dem letzten Berg abgebrochen. Zu heiss und viel zu schlapp - die Form ist leider weg...
Außerdem hat's mich am Kirschenweg aus Konzentrationsmangel um ein Haar zerlegt - also besser aufhören.

Hab auch nochmal 'ne AX-Etappe gefahren, allerdings spielt der Puls verrückt:
41 km
1200 Hm
3 h
13.3 km/h
137 1/min Durchschnitt

@Peter: Saubere Bilder. Ich freu mich schon wieder darauf zusammen mit Dir "Naturdenkmäler & Gedenkstätten" unsicher zu machen...


----------



## Schoschi (22. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Peter: Saubere Bilder. Ich freu mich schon wieder darauf zusammen mit Dir "Naturdenkmäler & Gedenkstätten" unsicher zu machen...



Richtiiiiiich, endlich wieder mal gscheit fahren, sind ja schließlich net zum Spaß  hier.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2008)

ja, wird zeit , das ihr wieder was gscheids fohrt, ned blos schotter rauf und runter, aber  beneiden du ich euch ja, für euren tripp über die alpen, würd ich 
gern dabei sein. Wünsch euch auf jedenfall gutes gelingen, super wetter, und das wichtigste, das ihr alle heil ankommt, und zusammen haltet, egal was passiert


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, wird zeit , das ihr wieder was gscheids fohrt, ned blos schotter rauf und runter, aber  beneiden du ich euch ja, für euren tripp über die alpen, würd ich
> gern dabei sein.



Bis jetzt haben wir noch ein Platzal freiEine kuzentschlossener Urlaub und du bist dabei. Kondi hast du ja eh mehr als wir.

Freum mich auch mal wieder auf richtiges Radfahren und nicht welcher Schotterberg kommt als nächstes.


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, wird zeit , das ihr wieder was gscheids fohrt, ned blos schotter rauf und runter, aber  beneiden du ich euch ja, für euren tripp über die alpen, würd ich
> gern dabei sein. Wünsch euch auf jedenfall gutes gelingen, super wetter, und das wichtigste, das ihr alle heil ankommt, und zusammen haltet, egal was passiert



Vielen Dank!

Ich denke vor allem der Bernd und der Roland werden zusammenhalten => sich gegenseitig die Gurgel... 

Gschmarr, bei dem Haufen mach ich mir keine Sorgen!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich denke vor allem der Bernd und der Roland werden zusammenhalten => sich gegenseitig die Gurgel...




Ich dem Bernd seine Gurgel.


----------



## otti44 (23. Juni 2008)

na dann geb ich auch mal unsere tourdaten von gestern durch:
strecke:
ab bronn-durchs klumpertal nach pottenstein-durchs püttlachtal nach hollenberg-über den höheneg zurück nach pottenstein-über die kreuzpapelle den wallfahrtsweg (blaustrich) nach gößweinstein-runter zur stepmpfermühle- und dann der wiesent entlang nach ebs,pretzfeld,kirchehrenbach,gosberg-über elsenberg und gaiganz heim nach hetzles
start um 08.45 in bronn
ankunft um 16.10 in hetzles
einnkehr: brotzeit in hollenberg, mittag in gößweinstein, eisessen in ebs, trinkpause in gosberg
reine fahrzeit: unbekannt
streckenlänge: 65 km
höhenmeter: 1500
teilnehmer: mein sohn und meine wenigkeit. er ist gefahren wie ein großer. ich bin stolz auf ihn. 
war a schönes tourle.

ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß und gutes wetter beim ax.

otti


----------



## kubikjch (23. Juni 2008)

Servus Otti,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Die letzten Wochen hättest du ruhig mal mitfahren können, wäre ganz nach deinem Geschmack gewesen.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Thomas72 (23. Juni 2008)

Saubere Leistung Otti,

wie alt ist denn dein Sohnemann?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas72 (23. Juni 2008)

Na Jochen,

dir fällt die Arbeit so kurz vor dem AX auch ziemlich schwer, oder.
Weißt scho ob du komplett mitfahrst?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## otti44 (23. Juni 2008)

@jochen
hab schon ein paarmal an euch gedacht und bin manchesmal neidisch auf eure touren gewesen. aber ich bin in den letzten wochen sonntags oft mit einem freund und seinen beiden kindern und meinen jungen unterwegs gewesen, da gehts ein bissel langsamer zu, ist ein 16-jähriges mädel mit dabei. macht aber trotzdem viel spaß und die kinder freuen sich.

@thoms
15

ich fahr schon wieder mal mit euch, der sommer ist noch lang...freu mich schon...

bis dahin, otti


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Na Jochen,
> 
> dir fällt die Arbeit so kurz vor dem AX auch ziemlich schwer, oder.
> Weißt scho ob du komplett mitfahrst?
> ...



wenn ich der Jochen wäre würde ich heuer noch nicht mitfahren. Wir haben sicherlich einige mittlere bis schwere Trails bergab. Trocken dürften die schon noch gehen, aber wenn es regnet und die Steine rutschig sind hat es bestimmt schon bessere als uns gelegt. Dann werden mit Sicherheit einige Schiebe -und Tragepassagen dabei sein. Und das ganze dann 4 oder 8 tage !
Von der Kondition her hat er bestimmt keine Probleme aber die Belastung ist doch anders als wenn man in heimischen Wäldern rumfährt wo man jeden Baum kennt.

Nichts für ungut aber das ist meine Meinung.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

@ AX-ler: Da wir ja zwei Tage in der Schweiz sind wäre es denke ich nicht schlecht wenn sich jeder ein paar Franken mitnimmt. Im Hotel gehts aj mit Karte oder Euro. Aber für Unterwegs kanns denke ich nichts schaden.
Unterkünfte habe ich jetzt alle (bestätigt!!) Nur Riva fehlt noch. die Frage ist obe wir uns etwas besseres gönnen (Schwimmingpool!!!) oder was einfaches. Roland,ich und Günther sind bislang für die "Luxus" Variante.
d.h. ca. 60 /Tag.
Gestern habe ich noch an der Riesenburg das Rocky zerlegt.Steckachse vom Schwingenhauptlager glatt durchgebrochen.  
Aber Ersatzteil ist morgen oder Mittwoch da! 
Salve
Bernd

@ Markus: Wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit dem ganzen Energy Mist?
Hast du da jetzt eigentlich was besorgt? Wenn ja was denn?


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Nach der Schufterei sollten wir es uns in Riva doch richtig gut gehen lassen oder!?  Wie schauts denn eigentlich an den anderen Tagen aus, wieviel kosten denn da die Übernachtungen? Nur um mal grob das finanzielle zu überschlagen.
Hat jemand noch Karten in digitaler Form die ausgedruckt werden sollten? Oder was zum Laminieren?? Hab auf der Arbeit diverse sehr gute Farbdrucker mit DIN A4 und DIN A3 zur Verfügung


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nach der Schufterei sollten wir es uns in Riva doch richtig gut gehen lassen oder!?  Wie schauts denn eigentlich an den anderen Tagen aus, wieviel kosten denn da die Übernachtungen? Nur um mal grob das finanzielle zu überschlagen.
> Hat jemand noch Karten in digitaler Form die ausgedruckt werden sollten? Oder was zum Laminieren?? Hab auf der Arbeit diverse sehr gute Farbdrucker mit DIN A4 und DIN A3 zur Verfügung



ja ich hab da noch einige Farbfotos von mir. Die möchte ich 2x2 Meter natürlich auch einlaminiert und das ganze natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich noch an der Riesenburg das Rocky zerlegt.Steckachse vom Schwingenhauptlager glatt durchgebrochen.
> Aber Ersatzteil ist morgen oder Mittwoch da!



Wenn ich sag du bist zu blöd zum fahren dann führst dich immer auf. ts ts.
Und das das Roggi a Schrott is wiss ma eh scho alle.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Sorry das würde unsere Drucker kaputt machen  da hätte mein Chef was dagegen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sorry das würde unsere Drucker kaputt machen  da hätte mein Chef was dagegen



Aber ich bin doch ein Fliegengewicht.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Das Gewicht ist den Druckern ja auch egal, aber das Ge*s*icht...


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist den Druckern ja auch egal, aber das Ge*s*icht...



gemein


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

nix für ungut, is ja net bös gemeint  kennst mich doch 

so wie ich mich momentan in hinblick auf donnerstag und die tage drauf fühl könnt man das durchaus als galgenhumor bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nach der Schufterei sollten wir es uns in Riva doch richtig gut gehen lassen oder!?  Wie schauts denn eigentlich an den anderen Tagen aus, wieviel kosten denn da die Übernachtungen? Nur um mal grob das finanzielle zu überschlagen.
> Hat jemand noch Karten in digitaler Form die ausgedruckt werden sollten? Oder was zum Laminieren?? Hab auf der Arbeit diverse sehr gute Farbdrucker mit DIN A4 und DIN A3 zur Verfügung



Hallo Sven,
genau kann ich dir den Durchschitt nicht sagen. Müsste aber ca. bei 35  liegen (Ohne Riva!!). Die Zahl aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> genau kann ich dir den Durchschitt nicht sagen. Müsste aber ca. bei 35  liegen (Ohne Riva!!). Die Zahl aber ohne Gewähr.



Merci! Ca.-Angabe reicht!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

@ Thomas (bzw. wer was weiß!): 
Wann geht es eigentlich am Samstag (05.07.) zurück?


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Thomas (bzw. wer was weiß!):
> Wann geht es eigentlich am Samstag (05.07.) zurück?



Oh da ist jemand aber einer Falschannahme erlegen bzw. hat net gscheit mitgelesen...hab gedacht es geht am Freitag schon wieder zurück


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh da ist jemand aber einer Falschannahme erlegen bzw. hat net gscheit mitgelesen...hab gedacht es geht am Freitag schon wieder zurück



Nein am Samstag um 7.30 Uhr startet der Shuttle in Riva.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh da ist jemand aber einer Falschannahme erlegen bzw. hat net gscheit mitgelesen...hab gedacht es geht am Freitag schon wieder zurück


Is doch immer des gleiche mid dem Kerl!! Hoggd blos aufn Rod und grichd nix mid wos so in der Wäld bassierd!!
Immer zwa drei Dooch befors losgehd wachder auf und merggd das sei 4 Monat alden Infos nimmer aggduell sän!
Siehe auch jeweils letzte Woche vor den Gardaseedribs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (23. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenn ich der Jochen wäre würde ich heuer noch nicht mitfahren. Wir haben sicherlich einige mittlere bis schwere Trails bergab. Trocken dürften die schon noch gehen, aber wenn es regnet und die Steine rutschig sind hat es bestimmt schon bessere als uns gelegt. Dann werden mit Sicherheit einige Schiebe -und Tragepassagen dabei sein. Und das ganze dann 4 oder 8 tage !
> Von der Kondition her hat er bestimmt keine Probleme aber die Belastung ist doch anders als wenn man in heimischen Wäldern rumfährt wo man jeden Baum kennt.
> 
> Nichts für ungut aber das ist meine Meinung.
> Roland



Also, erstmal danke an alle die mir dazu Ihr Feedback geben.
Nach langem Hin und Her bin ich von der Idee, das ganze komplett mitzufahren wieder abgekommen. Vielleicht muß man ab und zu doch mal vernünftig sein und die Sache mit dem Fimberpass ist mir dann doch zu heikel.
Allerdings habe ich immer noch den Plan, am Sonntag oder an einem der Folgetag dazuzustossen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Da werden ich mich aber zu gegebener Zeit bei euch rühren, wenn ich weiß wann und wo ich dazu stoßen kann.
Wen ich bis dahin nicht mehr sehe wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und tolles Wetter.
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-ler: Da wir ja zwei Tage in der Schweiz sind wÃ¤re es denke ich nicht schlecht wenn sich jeder ein paar Franken mitnimmt. Im Hotel gehts aj mit Karte oder Euro. Aber fÃ¼r Unterwegs kanns denke ich nichts schaden.
> UnterkÃ¼nfte habe ich jetzt alle (bestÃ¤tigt!!) Nur Riva fehlt noch. die Frage ist obe wir uns etwas besseres gÃ¶nnen (Schwimmingpool!!!) oder was einfaches. Roland,ich und GÃ¼nther sind bislang fÃ¼r die "Luxus" Variante.
> d.h. ca. 60 â¬/Tag.



Von mir aus auch Luxus bitte. Vor allem von der Hotel-Bar erwarte ich mir einiges. Achso, und wehe der Schuppen liegt irgendwo am Berg 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus: Wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit dem ganzen Energy Mist?
> Hast du da jetzt eigentlich was besorgt? Wenn ja was denn?



SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich. Hab 4*24 Riegel Power Bar. Das sollte wohl reichen denke ich. Ich hoffe allerdings immer noch, dass mittags ordentlich Brotzeit gemacht wird!

Laut Deinem Thread ist der Fimber-Pass wohl passierbar... Mist!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nur Riva fehlt noch. die Frage ist obe wir uns etwas besseres gönnen (Schwimmingpool!!!) oder was einfaches. Roland,ich und Günther sind bislang für die "Luxus" Variante.
> d.h. ca. 60 /Tag.


*Neu für die Packliste Badehose nicht vergessen.
*
ich möchte nämlich keinen von euch Nackt sehen:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe allerdings immer noch, dass mittags ordentlich Brotzeit gemacht wird!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Neu für die Packliste Badehose nicht vergessen.
> *
> ich möchte nämlich keinen von euch Nackt sehen:kotz:


Sehen wirst du mich nicht nackt! Aber spüren!!


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Neu für die Packliste Badehose nicht vergessen.
> ...



Na hoffentlich sehen *wir* das dann *NICHT*


----------



## der rennradler (23. Juni 2008)

badehosn is vielleichd ka guude idee. mir solldn uns mid die radklamoddn an schwimmingbuhl legn, damit unsre radlerbräune ned zerschdöörd werd  
war nur spaß, aber im ernst, ich kenn leut, die gehn mit radklamoddn im winter ins solarium.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> war nur spaß, aber im ernst, ich kenn leut, die gehn mit radklamoddn im winter ins solarium.



Du solltest mal deinen Bekanntenkreis untersuchen da sind glaube ich einige zum aussortieren.

Breyer usw.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Rucksackpost.

aktuell 7,5 KG. Und es ist alles drin hätte im Leben nicht gedacht das ich das alles reinbringe.
Ich hätte sogar noch für einen Flachmann Platz mh mal sehen ein Schlückchen für die erste Etappe müsste schon drin sein.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sehen wirst du mich nicht nackt! Aber spüren!!



Hey Täubchen du bist schon dem Günter versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2008)

Frage: Wer nimmt das 1.Hilfe-Set mit? Also ich meine damit Mullbinden, Tape, Rettungsdecke usw. und nicht den Flachmann!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Frage: Wer nimmt das 1.Hilfe-Set mit? Also ich meine damit Mullbinden, Tape, Rettungsdecke usw. und nicht den Flachmann!



Normalerweise laut unserm Gesprächsprotokoll der Sven.
Da hilft der Flachmann manchmal mehr als alle Mullbinden zusammen.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Jepp hab ich dabei!! Jede Menge normale Pflaster, Sprühpflaster, Blasenpflaster, Mullbinden, Tape, Heilsalbe, Desinfektionsspray, Schmerzsalbe, Rettungsdecke ist auch noch mit dabei...im Prinzip ein aufgebohrtes Erste-Hilfe-Set  ich mach mir dann als Sani-Biker ein rotes Kreuz aufn Rucksack


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> J ich mach mir dann als Sani-Biker ein rotes Kreuz aufn Rucksack



Und ein Fäßchen um den Hals.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und ein Fäßchen um den Hals.



Wuff!!!!


----------



## macmount (23. Juni 2008)

@alla: bin nimmer abdudäid - wann geedsn loos? - ob wann hob i den fred für miich allaa??
ich wünsch euch auf jedn foll - alles guude und guudn rudsch (hald, des heb mär für schbäädär im johr auf) und auf jedn foll a guuds weddä (weechä der raadlerbräune mid dem waissn ärschla)
bis nochäd - morng kummän mai wend (EG)
ich will endlich mol widdä roodfoän (ned blos auf ärbädd)
no donn sersnn


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juni 2008)

Wo schau ma eigentlich des Finale an wenn ma die Spanier putzen?


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab heut mal in der Bank für 50 Euro a paar Fränkli geholt, schaut lustig aus des Geld, wieviel nehmt ihr denn mit insgesamt?


----------



## ragazza (23. Juni 2008)

Also Jungs,da wir uns ja vor eurer Weltreise nicht mehr sehen,wünsche ich euch von ganzem Herzen alles Gute und viel Spaß.Bin zugegebener Maßen schon neidisch auf euch,ihr habt jetzt die absoluten Hammertage vor euch.
Noch ein paar ganz wichtige Tips für unterwegs:

-wascht euch nach dem Pinkeln immer die Hände
-ruft abends eure Mama an
-geht nicht mit nassen Haaren raus
-geht nicht mit Fremden mit
-seid vorsichtig gegenüber Bayern,Schwaben und anderen Ausländern
-tragt euer Geld immer diebstahlsicher im Brustbeutel
-vergesst den Auslandskrankenschein nicht
-schaltet zu Hause den Herd aus bevor ihr fahrt.

und ganz wichtig 

Haltet immer zusammen,egal was kommt,das ist eure Stärke

Hals und Beinbruch,kommt alle gesund zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank Ragazza 

@schorsch: Das Spiel schauen wir in Sta. Maria an.

Hmh, da wir ja 2 Tage in der Schweiz sind weiss ich nicht, ob 50  ausreichend sind. 2*Essen + Mittag + Feierabendbierchen sind in der Schweiz leider etwas teurer als in der Fränkischen.


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @schorsch: Das Spiel schauen wir in Sta. Maria an.



Hmm, die Berge sind aber sauhoch dort...........wie kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm, die Berge sind aber sauhoch dort...........wie kommen wir denn da hin?


Wir mit dem Bike. Du auf dem Zahnfleisch!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

@ AX-ler: Hier mal die Unterkunftsliste. Riva fehlt noch. Soll morgen die Bestätigung bekommen.
http://www.tiscover.at/c.weirather
http://www.hotelgarnicentral.at/
http://www.hotel-gabriel.ch/home.html
http://www.santamaria.ch/articles.aspx
http://www.hotelthurwieser.it/willkommen.htm
http://www.sporthotel.it/Ted/index.shtml
http://www.tienne.it/hoteltrento/index1germ.html

Ist immer eine Dreibettzimmer und zwei Doppelzimmer

Die Reihenfolge entspricht der Tour.

Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hab heut mal in der Bank fÃ¼r 50 Euro a paar FrÃ¤nkli geholt, schaut lustig aus des Geld, wieviel nehmt ihr denn mit insgesamt?



ich hob fÃ¼a 300 â¬ Franken. 
So 700 soll ja lusdich wean.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also Jungs,da wir uns ja vor eurer Weltreise nicht mehr sehen,wünsche ich euch von ganzem Herzen alles Gute und viel Spaß.Bin zugegebener Maßen schon neidisch auf euch,ihr habt jetzt die absoluten Hammertage vor euch.
> Noch ein paar ganz wichtige Tips für unterwegs:
> 
> -wascht euch nach dem Pinkeln immer die Hände
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Wos is des a fröhliches Beerdigungshotel


----------



## Thomas72 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle,

hab mir und dem Roland gestern Zip-Beutel gekauft.

http://www.toppits.de/detail_d1_produkt_de,874,608.html

Diese Beutel haben zwei Vorteile. Erstens bleiben die GepÃ¤ckstÃ¼cke auch bei Dauerregen hundertprozentig trocken. Zweitens lassen sich die KleidungsstÃ¼cke etwas komprimieren und somit super in den Rucksack einpacken.
Wer Interesse hat, 10 Beutel mit 3 Litern kosten 2,80â¬, erhÃ¤ltlich in allen GeschÃ¤ften in denen es Gefrierbeutel gibt.

GruÃ Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-ler: Hier mal die Unterkunftsliste. Riva fehlt noch. Soll morgen die Bestätigung bekommen.
> http://www.tiscover.at/c.weirather
> http://www.hotelgarnicentral.at/
> http://www.hotel-gabriel.ch/home.html
> ...



Optimal. Jetzt nur noch gutes Wetter und es kann losgehen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hab mir und dem Roland gestern Zip-Beutel gekauft.
> 
> ...



hab gestern meinen Rucksack reisefertig gepackt. Die Beutel sind super Hab das Gepäck in 6 Beutel aufgeteilt und die Luft rausgelassen dann hat alles gepasst. Hät ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: bin nimmer abdudäid - wann geedsn loos? - ob wann hob i den fred für miich allaa??
> ich wünsch euch auf jedn foll - alles guude und guudn rudsch (hald, des heb mär für schbäädär im johr auf) und auf jedn foll a guuds weddä (weechä der raadlerbräune mid dem waissn ärschla)
> bis nochäd - morng kummän mai wend (EG)
> ich will endlich mol widdä roodfoän (ned blos auf ärbädd)
> no donn sersnn



Soch amol is dei Leidwill a M odda a S und wie kummsdn mid da romagrössn zurechd. Wennsd übbahaubt scho mol gfoan bisd.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hab mir und dem Roland gestern Zip-Beutel gekauft.
> 
> ...



Jo Gfriäboidl odda so wolld i mir hoid a noch welcha holen...wenns übel kalt wird dann pack i mich in die Beutel ein, dann krieg i wenigsten kein Gefrierbrand


----------



## macmount (24. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Soch amol is dei Leidwill a M odda a S und wie kummsdn mid da romagrössn zurechd. Wennsd übbahaubt scho mol gfoan bisd.



gfoän binni scho - obbä bloos kanool bis eds
is a M und ich kumm mid dä gröösn guud zäräächd - ich hob des dail örschd amoll broobegforn (is a gebrauchdä rooma aus an broobefoohrfoorood)
wirglich saugail des ding - wennsd denn AX üübäläbbsd konnsd ja mol foän
des hasd wenni amol dsaid hob - und oich noosn mol widdä sääch
bis demnäggsd - und hald di schengl schdaiff däs mid dem bännd niggs bassiärd


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> gfoän binni scho - obbä bloos kanool bis eds
> is a M und ich kumm mid dä gröösn guud zäräächd - ich hob des dail örschd amoll broobegforn (is a gebrauchdä rooma aus an broobefoohrfoorood)
> wirglich saugail des ding - wennsd denn AX üübäläbbsd konnsd ja mol foän
> des hasd wenni amol dsaid hob - und oich noosn mol widdä sääch
> bis demnäggsd - und hald di schengl schdaiff däs mid dem bännd niggs bassiärd



Ja wenn i widda kumm foa i amol brobe. Mich indressierd da Undaschied zwischen S und M ich man die Romagrössn.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So 700 soll ja lusdich wean.



Hä???


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hä???



Na ja lusdich solls wean. A Mafiosikilla wead so 200-300  kosdn des is ungefea so vill als wenn er an Hund daschiessen muss. Und wenn dea dich aus Wech grammd hod weads lusdich. Kabiead ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (24. Juni 2008)

*@ AX-ler:*

*Ablauf Mittwoch:*
Die Fahrräder können ab 16:00 Uhr beim Roland zum verladen abgegeben werden

*Ablauf Donnerstag:*
Sven, du müsstest um 4:45 Uhr dein Fahrrad beim Roland abgeben und dann zu mir fahren, so dass wir um 5:00 Uhr starten können.

Günther, dich holen wir um 5:15 Uhr an der Kreuzung Bayreuther Str. / Hainbrunnenstrasse ab.

Bernd, dich holen wir um 5:30 Uhr bei dir Zuhause ab.

Markus, dich holen wir um 5:45 Uhr an der Kreuzung Werner-von-Siemens Str. / Zeppelinstrasse ab ( sollte dir ein anderer Ort lieber sein meld dich einfach)


Der Roland verstaut noch Svens Fahrrad im Transporter und holt danach den Schoschi ab. Wir treffen uns dann unterwegs nach Garmisch bzw. in Garmisch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> *@ AX-ler:*
> 
> *Ablauf Mittwoch:*
> Die Fahrräder können ab 16:00 Uhr beim Roland zum verladen abgegeben werden
> ...


Heist das, daß ich bis Garmisch den Roland nicht zu Gesicht bekomme? 
Das wird dann wohl der schönste Teil der Transalp!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heist das, daß ich bis Garmisch den Roland nicht zu Gesicht bekomme?
> Das wird dann wohl der schönste Teil der Transalp!!



Oh Gott sei Dank ich dachte schon du springst auf meine Sticheleien überhaupt nicht mehr an.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Juni 2008)

Jetzt ist doch schon geklärt wer immer das Doppelzimmer bekommt.
Wer von euch Pfeifen hat eigentlich heut im GLobus die letzten Toppitts ZIPPER 3 L gekauft? Es gab keine mehr...........


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ AX-ler: Hier mal die Unterkunftsliste. Riva fehlt noch. Soll morgen die Bestätigung bekommen.
> http://www.tiscover.at/c.weirather
> http://www.hotelgarnicentral.at/
> http://www.hotel-gabriel.ch/home.html
> ...



Und hier jetzt noch unser Hotel in Riva (Gerade bestätigt worden)
http://www.hoteleuropariva.it/ger/default.htm


----------



## der rennradler (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und hier jetzt noch unser Hotel in Riva (Gerade bestätigt worden)
> http://www.hoteleuropariva.it/ger/default.htm



 
jetzt derfs longsom losgehn. bin scho ganz aufgreecht!!
bis donnerstag
p.s.: iich hob docht, dass mir die russen herhaua und ned die spanier!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Tag 5:
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/reise/montozzo_0505.pdf

Wir fahren die erste (gute) Hälfte!!


----------



## Axalp (24. Juni 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> *@ AX-ler:*
> 
> *Ablauf Mittwoch:*
> Die Fahrräder können ab 16:00 Uhr beim Roland zum verladen abgegeben werden
> ...



Es kann sein, dass ich erst so zwischen 17 Uhr und 18 Uhr zum Roland kommen kann. Mich erwartet morgen leider nochmal der Höllenstress im Geschäft. 

Ihr könnt die 50m noch an der Siemens-Technik-Akademie vorbeifahren und mich vor der Haustüre abholen... 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Tag 5:
> http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/reise/montozzo_0505.pdf
> 
> Wir fahren die erste (gute) Hälfte!!



 Oh Mann das kann nur genial werden!


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

So ich hab jetzt ein letztes Gewichtstuning gemacht, nochmal gut 500 Gramm weniger  jetzt wird erstmal was gefuttert, dann wird der Rucksack gepackt! Die Toppits-Beutel hats bei uns übrigens im 15er-Pack gegeben für 2,79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oh Mann das kann nur genial werden!



Bei sintflutartigen Regenfällen und schweren Gewittern wohl nicht  aber wir sind ja optimistisch und hoffen das Beste


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt ein letztes Gewichtstuning gemacht, nochmal gut 500 Gramm weniger


Onaniert?


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Onaniert?



 Nööö Friseur


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt ein letztes Gewichtstuning gemacht, nochmal gut 500 Gramm weniger  jetzt wird erstmal was gefuttert, dann wird der Rucksack gepackt! Die Toppits-Beutel hats bei uns übrigens im 15er-Pack gegeben für 2,79



man merkt halt immer noch die Nähe zur Ostzone.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> man merkt halt immer noch die Nähe zur Ostzone.



Lieber Roland,

es mag wohl an Leutenbach oder auch nur an Dir vorbeigegangen sein, aber die "Ostzone" gibts schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr...um genau zu sein werdens wohl schon bald zwei Jahrzehnte...und wenn wir schon dabei sind: den Osterhasen und den Nikolaus gibts auch net


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juni 2008)

Ui, mein Rucksack schaut grad aus wie ein Luftballon der gleich platzt...ich glaub das Notebook muss ich doch daheim lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nööö Friseur


Sackhaare?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Lieber Roland,
> 
> es mag wohl an Leutenbach oder auch nur an Dir vorbeigegangen sein, aber die "Ostzone" gibts schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr...um genau zu sein werdens wohl schon bald zwei Jahrzehnte...und wenn wir schon dabei sind: den Osterhasen und den Nikolaus gibts auch net



Ui das wusste ich nicht. Sag blos, und ich dachte schon warum sächseln hier auf einmal so viele.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ui das wusste ich nicht. Sag blos, und ich dachte schon warum sächseln hier auf einmal so viele.


Hommer ned sogor an dabei?


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich musste übrigens nach intensivem Suchen feststellen dass sich meine Billig-LED-Helmlampe scheinbar aus dem Staub gemacht hat. Als Ersatz hab ich aber zumindest eine kleine Taschenlampe dabei, besser als dunkel  mal schauen vielleicht find ich das andere Teil doch noch


----------



## ragazza (26. Juni 2008)

He,pssttt

Wer machtn etz es Licht aus hier in die nächsten 8 Tag


----------



## macmount (26. Juni 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> He,pssttt
> 
> Wer machtn etz es Licht aus hier in die nächsten 8 Tag



hai robääd - guude frooch - obbä dä beedä und iich is doch nu doo - dä beedä zäm foän und iich zäm blööd waafm - hob ja sunsd ka aldärnadiivm neebäm hausbaua
no denn bis denn, dä wolf


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2008)

Euch viel Spaß bei der Transalp 
Hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät.
Wünsch Euch gutes Wetter und ein allzeit breites Grinsen. 

Und bringt mir das Saddamchen wieder mit heim.
Will Ihn im August auch noch etwas quälen dürfen. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß bei der Transalp
> Hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät.
> Wünsch Euch gutes Wetter und ein allzeit breites Grinsen.
> 
> ...



bist aweng zu spät drann, die sen scho am donnerstag weg.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2008)

@peter
bist du gar nicht mit?


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> bist du gar nicht mit?



ne, hab keinen urlaub, den brauch ich später wegen bau Massnahmen, aber stinkt mir schon gewaltig. Will endlich wieder mal in die berge auf neuen trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Hügelschnullis....

bei uns noch alles im grünen Bereich, außer die Pulswerte. Bernd und Roland sind noch FEUNDE(!ohne R) Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Moing gehts bei Sonnenschein und Sommertemperaturen, so wie heut, übern Fimbapass, nen affengeilen Trail zu die Schwyzer......
Noch kein einziges Mal nass geworden. Ab 4 gibts hier immer Bier........
Zuviel Powerbar wirkt zur Biogasentwicklung, bergauf fahr ma alle nebeneinander, Spitzenreiter ist der Roland.
Melden uns bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder, haut euch nei......


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Alpinisten, wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse??
Mein Plan am Dienstag in Dimaro zu sein, nimmt langsam Gestalt an. 
Melde mich nochmal.
Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Jochen


----------



## jola (30. Juni 2008)

Servus Alpencrosser,

na wie ist die Lage bei euch? Sehe gerade, dass ihr ab Donnerstag in Riva seit. Bei mir gehts morgen nach Torbole für eine kurze Woche Biken, Pizza und Urlaub. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

PS: aus eurer Truppe kenne ich nur den Thomas. Waren 2006 zusammen auf einem sehr sehr verregnten "Alpen-Dolomiten-Cross".

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2008)

Herzlich willkommen , den alpen-XX lern, und gratulation zum erfolg


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2008)

-


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2008)

erster.................


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2008)

..........sind wieder da.............super Wetter gehabt, lief eigentlich alles wie am Schnürchen.............nur der Roland hat ne neue Trendsportart ins Leben gerufen....das Lightfreeschiebing......


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2008)

zweiter

ja des schieben des is fei ned schö. Aba etz bau ich mei Böckla mol fonanda und dann gritz widda a neus Schaltauch. ich wollt ja den Altissimo scho immer mol auf der Stross nundafoan.:kotz:
Des CCla Lebn is nix für mi.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen , den alpen-XX lern, und gratulation zum erfolg



Danke, Danke das war einfach top ein super Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (5. Juli 2008)

Auch wieder daheim angekommen  schee woars, saugeil um genau zu sein  
Und dann tu ich gleich nochmal den Ausflug fürn kommenden Samstag kund, an den Ochsenkopf solls gehn, ich werd mir ne Freeride-Kiste leihen und am Oko testen  idealerweise Treffpunkt irgendwann früh (ca. 10 Uhr!?), weil nachmittag gehts nach Coburg aufs Samba-Festival


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juli 2008)

Eine Frage an die beiden anderen Fotografen: wie wollen wir das mit den Bildern machen? Ich denk mal wir sollten eine DVD mit allen Bildern machen, und eine weitere DVD mit einer Art Diaschau auf der dann einfach die besten Schnappschüsse drauf sind. Hab da auch schon ein paar Ideen  schickt ihr mir dann mal eure Bilder auf CD/DVD gebrannt? Bzw. Markus wir treffen uns ja evtl. eh am kommenden Wochenende am Oko.


----------



## Axalp (5. Juli 2008)

So, auch ich melde mich wieder zurück.

Das war wirklich eine super-Woche. Mir fällt nichts ein, was nicht gepasst hätte. Die Truppe ist einfach nicht zu toppen! 
Es braucht im Moment noch einige Zeit um die ganzen Eindrücke zu verarbeiten. 

Ich würd am Montag auf jeden Fall wieder lieber zum "LIGHT-FREERIDEN" aufbrechen, anstatt mich ins muffige Büro zu hocken...



schu2000 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die beiden anderen Fotografen: wie wollen wir das mit den Bildern machen? Ich denk mal wir sollten eine DVD mit allen Bildern machen, und eine weitere DVD mit einer Art Diaschau auf der dann einfach die besten Schnappschüsse drauf sind. Hab da auch schon ein paar Ideen  schickt ihr mir dann mal eure Bilder auf CD/DVD gebrannt? Bzw. Markus wir treffen uns ja evtl. eh am kommenden Wochenende am Oko.



Ich werd mein ganzes Material (280 Bilder + 20 Videos) auf eine DVD brennen und Dir schicken -> Adresse per PN bitte. 

Nächstes Wochenende OKO sieht's eher schlecht aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Kiste bis dahin komplett umgebaut ist. Außerdem werd ich mal wieder nach meinen Kuckucks-Uhren schauen müssen. Für Nicht-AX'ler -> Ich fahr in den Schwarzwald.

Der Roland hat ja etwas vom übernächsten WE gefaselt, aber bei ihm weiss man ja nie...

Wollen wir nicht mal unter der Woche gehen? Ist bestimmt weniger los. Ich könnte mal einen halben Tag frei bekommen. 13.00-17.00 Uhr sollte ja ausreichen, oder?

Wann kommt den der Schorsch mit seiner Ische aus dem Urlaub zurück? Der darf ja auch nicht fehlen.

Jetzt geht's erstmal in den Biergarten, was g'scheites essen!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wann kommt den der Schorsch mit seiner Ische aus dem Urlaub zurück? Der darf ja auch nicht fehlen.
> 
> Jetzt geht's erstmal in den Biergarten, was g'scheites essen!



Nicht Ische sondern Zili
Haben gerade vom Griechen was geholt und ich hab mir ne Fl. Rotwein aufgemacht und getrunken. Ist jetzt wieder so wie in Italien. 
Datum OKO ist mir eigentlich egal. Wird zeitmäßig schon klappen. Nur wenns raufgeht, dann schon ordentlich lang da es doch ein langer Anfahrtsweg ist. 
Werd morgen mal mein Proceed umbauen da ich mit Entsetzen festgestellt habe das mein Freak ja beim Händler meines Vertrauens ist.


----------



## der rennradler (5. Juli 2008)

hallo leute vom ax!
erstmal möchte ich euch allen danke dafür sagen, dass ihr mich alte cc-lusche so kurzfristig mitfahren habt lassen. 
ich fand die woche, die truppe und einfach alles megagenial. 
ich hoffe, dass ihr, nachdem ihr euren downhillentzug geheilt habt, mal wieder touren macht, bei denen ich auch mitfahren bzw. -schieben kann. 
hab meiner frau aber schon angedeutet, dass ich ein neues rad brauche, ne bernd 
@schu2000: 
ich werde meine bilder auch auf cd brennen und dir zukommen lassen. 
nochmals danke ihr lightfreerider 
man sieht sich!!
gynner


----------



## ragazza (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Zipfelklatscher

Freut mich ,daß alle wieder gesund und munter zurück sind.
Wenn demnächst mal ne Tour ansteht muss ich mal wieder in die Fränkische,ausserdem muß ich ja noch eine Biergartenrunde ausgeben,wegen der überteuerten Liftkarten vom Lago
 So,und jetzt geh ich ein wenig Opium fahren 


Hauts euch nei,der Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Zipfelklatscher
> 
> Freut mich ,daß alle wieder gesund und munter zurück sind.
> Wenn demnächst mal ne Tour ansteht muss ich mal wieder in die Fränkische,ausserdem muß ich ja noch eine Biergartenrunde ausgeben,wegen der überteuerten Liftkarten vom Lago
> ...



Host etz endlich dei Kutschn gricht !!

Zeit is woarn Nächste grössere Runde fränkische bist dabei.


----------



## ragazza (6. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Host etz endlich dei Kutschn gricht !!
> 
> Zeit is woarn Nächste grössere Runde fränkische bist dabei.



Logisch,aber etz hab ich dann keine Ausreden mehr,wenn ich Schlüsselstellen verweigere.
 Apropos Schlüsselstellen.Eine der letzten oder die Letzte bei mir zu Haus ist eine uralte ausgewaschene Treppe,über 100 Stufen.Mit der alten Zieharmonika kam ich immer nur bis Stufe 3,dann Ende.Mit dem Opium hab ichs heut natürlich probiert und bins auch ziemlich mühelos runtergefahren.Unten hab ich dann gemerkt,daß ich nach dem Anstieg vergessen hab die Gabel rauszulassen,ich bin die Treppe in der 100er Absenkung gefahren
 Einen Platten hab ich natürlich auch schon wieder gefangen.....


----------



## kubikjch (6. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich fands auch richtig klasse. Super Wetter, Super Stimmung und natürlich super Leute. Wann sieht man sich wieder in der Fränkischen?
Bis die Tage und ich bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.

Ciao Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (6. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Logisch,aber etz hab ich dann keine Ausreden mehr,wenn ich Schlüsselstellen verweigere.
> Apropos Schlüsselstellen.Eine der letzten oder die Letzte bei mir zu Haus ist eine uralte ausgewaschene Treppe,über 100 Stufen.Mit der alten Zieharmonika kam ich immer nur bis Stufe 3,dann Ende.Mit dem Opium hab ichs heut natürlich probiert und bins auch ziemlich mühelos runtergefahren.Unten hab ich dann gemerkt,daß ich nach dem Anstieg vergessen hab die Gabel rauszulassen,ich bin die Treppe in der 100er Absenkung gefahren
> Einen Platten hab ich natürlich auch schon wieder gefangen.....



 Glückwunsch Robert zum Neuen Bike, was lange währt wird endlich gut.


----------



## Thomas72 (6. Juli 2008)

War eine schöne Woche. Alle gesund und noch Freunde, was will man mehr.
Freu mich schon auf den gemeinsamen Bilderabend.

Bis bald, Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (6. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wann kommt den der Schorsch mit seiner Ische aus dem Urlaub zurück? Der darf ja auch nicht fehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2008)

Nach dem ganzen Süßholzgeraspel muss ich jetzt mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch legen. Der ganze Trupp war vollkommen unerträglich!
Gründe:
Roland: War acht Tage gemein zu mir.
Thomas: Hat zuviel Dampf in den Beinen!
Schoschi: Denkt nur ans Fressen!
Günther: Ein fauler Bulle, welcher auf unsere Kosten während der Dienstzeit trainiert!
Sven: Ein warmer Bon Jovi Fan!:kotz:
Markus: Ein geiziger Schwabe, welcher wie ein Ossi klingt, da er seinen schwäbischen Dialekt aufgrund von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen unterdrückt.
Jochen: Kommt sechs Tage zu spät und besitzt einen türkischen Pass!




In diesem Sinne jederzeit wieder!!!


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen FRAX. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen FRAX.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tobias


Ja Grüezi alter Mannheimer!!
War echt ne geile Sache!
Freue mich schon auf August!!!


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Freue mich schon auf August!!!



Komm gerade aus dem Keller.
Hab mein Sorglos Hardtail schon mal in Form gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nach dem ganzen Süßholzgeraspel muss ich jetzt mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch legen. Der ganze Trupp war vollkommen unerträglich!
> Gründe:
> blablabla



Bernd: ein Spalter, war immer zu spät, alle mussten immer auf ihn warten 

  

Abe gut dass wi alle totzdem noch Feunde sind


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Bilder:









Ich muss die nächsten Tage noch ein bisschen aussortieren, zu jedem Tag ne Story schreiben und dann werd ich dem ganzen nen eigenen Bereich auf meiner Webseite widmen  zusätzlich natürlich noch die Diashow für unseren AX-Abend (oder -Wochenende  ) jeweils mit Ankommerweizen nach jeder angeschauten Etappe


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2008)

Mensch was bin ich auf die Bilder gespannt.
Günny in Bestform. Der balanciert wie eine 13 jährige auf dem Schwebebalken. Und das ohne Ankommweizen.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Roland,
was macht dei Federgabelgabelfeder? Wann gehts zum Okolieren, hab voll Bock drauf.....


----------



## Thomas72 (7. Juli 2008)

Federgabelgabelfeder??

Na Schoschi, trinkst du immer noch Ankommweizen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wann gehts zum Okolieren, hab voll Bock drauf.....



Hmmm also ich werd wohl definitiv am Samstag dort sein, hab mir jetzt schon sowas zum Testen fürs Wochenende reserviert  ich hoffe auf Begleitung, weil alleine.....


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> was macht dei Federgabelgabelfeder? Wann gehts zum Okolieren, hab voll Bock drauf.....



ich kumm grod vom AX Training (für nächstes Joa). 
2 mal Staffel. das erste mal mit vollgas rauf zweites mal auf einen Stein und durchgedreht.
Dann übern Reisberg zum Kirchehrenbacher Downhill. Beim liegenden zweiten Baum hat irgendeiner das Brett zum springen entfernt. Man muss ganz schön in die Eisen um zum stehen zu kommen.
Dann rauf zum verbotenen mit dem 15 Gang bis zur ersten Schranke vor den Parkplätzen und ganz rauf mit dem 10 Gang.
dann rüber zum Kreuz und zur verblockten Kehre. Das erste mal und rum
Dann weiter die Schotterfuhr runter nach der rechten Kurve die Seite als Anlieger genutzt.
Da hat sich das Vorderrad aufgestellt ich bin in die Fuhr gerutscht und mich hat es halblinks in die Böschung geschleudert.
rechts und links die Ellenbogen ganz leicht gescheuert, Schulter und Rippen rechte Seite Schmerzen, rechtes Schienbein unten drückt es etwas raus und aufgeschürft.
da hat es mich ganz schön auf meinen grossen Mund gehauen. So weit geflogen bin ich das letzte mal als ich mir den Daumen gebrochen habe.
Jetzt sehen wir mal was von den Schmerzen übrig bleibt. dann können wir vielleicht Freitag oder so zum Oko.
Laut Arthur kommt die Federgabelgabelfeder am Mittwoch. 
In diesem Sinne muss jetzt meiner Frau die Ohren vollweinen


----------



## der rennradler (7. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich kumm grod vom AX Training (für nächstes Joa).
> 2 mal Staffel. das erste mal mit vollgas rauf zweites mal auf einen Stein und durchgedreht.
> Dann übern Reisberg zum Kirchehrenbacher Downhill. Beim liegenden zweiten Baum hat irgendeiner das Brett zum springen entfernt. Man muss ganz schön in die Eisen um zum stehen zu kommen.
> Dann rauf zum verbotenen mit dem 15 Gang bis zur ersten Schranke vor den Parkplätzen und ganz rauf mit dem 10 Gang.
> ...



tja roland,
manchmal sollte man doch sein vorhaben einhalten. du wolltest doch bis mittwoch ruhen und kein rad anrühren - siehste, das kommt davon 

wünsch dir natürlich trotzdem gute besserung!!

ich bin heut mit meinem 7,5-kg-rennrad zur arbeit gefahren. ich sag euch, der ax hat nen ganz schönen bumms in die beine gehauen. hab gleich mal ne neue bestzeit heut früh aufgestellt   so kanns weitergehen!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> tja roland,
> manchmal sollte man doch sein vorhaben einhalten. du wolltest doch bis mittwoch ruhen und kein rad anrühren - siehste, das kommt davon
> 
> wünsch dir natürlich trotzdem gute besserung!!
> ...



ich hab meine Vorhaben noch nie eingehalten. Aber das mit dem Bums in den Beinen stimmt schon. Ist auch mal schön wenn man oben angekommen ist und nicht an die Beatmungsmaschine muss.

Hab dein Bild von der Bachüberquerung ausgedruckt und meinen Eltern gezeigt. Die sind auch schon auf die CD gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Federgabelgabelfeder??
> 
> Na Schoschi, trinkst du immer noch Ankommweizen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



 ich trainier auch fürn AX 2009


----------



## macmount (7. Juli 2008)

hai - ihr üblichn ax - verdächdichn - schöö dässä widdä doosäd - wor so ruich im forum -
des bild mid dä "brüggn" weggd ja groose erwaddungen on den resd. hods dä bännd aa überlebbd - oddä hobdä na därschloong


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hods dä bännd aa überlebbd - oddä hobdä na därschloong



Des däder so passn hä?? Ward ner!! Wenns amol widder Zaid hosd hau i der a boor auf dei Lichder!!


----------



## Axalp (7. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...
> rechts und links die Ellenbogen ganz leicht gescheuert, Schulter und Rippen rechte Seite Schmerzen, rechtes Schienbein unten drückt es etwas raus und aufgeschürft.
> da hat es mich ganz schön auf meinen grossen Mund gehauen. So weit geflogen bin ich das letzte mal als ich mir den Daumen gebrochen habe.
> Jetzt sehen wir mal was von den Schmerzen übrig bleibt...



Mensch, was machsch auch für Sachen. Hoffentlich bist heil geblieben.

Ich denk mal Dir fehlt das Fahrtechnik-Training vom 601er... 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm also ich werd wohl definitiv am Samstag dort sein, hab mir jetzt schon sowas zum Testen fürs Wochenende reserviert  ich hoffe auf Begleitung, weil alleine.....



Sorry, mein *FREERAYDÄR* wird erst am kommenden Dienstag fertisch...


----------



## macmount (7. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des däder so passn hä?? Ward ner!! Wenns amol widder Zaid hosd hau i der a boor auf dei Lichder!!



schöö däss di nu gibbd mai glaanä - übrichens ich fooär maisdns oone lichd


----------



## macmount (7. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sorry, mein *FREERAYDÄR* wird erst am kommenden Dienstag fertisch...



wos bausdn für a gerääd margus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (7. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich kumm grod vom AX Training (für nächstes Joa).
> So weit geflogen bin ich das letzte mal als ich mir den Daumen gebrochen habe.
> Jetzt sehen wir mal was von den Schmerzen übrig bleibt.
> In diesem Sinne muss jetzt meiner Frau die Ohren vollweinen



ich dääd mol middm dauma verschiedene schdelln obdasdn - wenns überoll weeh dud - gloorär foll! Dauma gebrochn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich dääd mol middm dauma verschiedene schdelln obdasdn - wenns überoll weeh dud - gloorär foll! Dauma gebrochn!!!



Wennsd Dsaid hosd konni ja dich amol mid obdasdn. Obba mid da Fausd


----------



## kubikjch (8. Juli 2008)

Bin heute mal mit dem Crossbike auf Arbeit gefahren und habe meinen Streckenrekord um 3 min. verbessern können. Geil


----------



## Axalp (8. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wos bausdn für a gerääd margus???



Die Linke wird durch die rechte ersetzt


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Linke wird durch die rechte ersetzt



Do sicht ma scho die rechte hot Litefreeriddämpfa


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> schöö däss di nu gibbd mai glaanä - übrichens ich fooär maisdns oone lichd



Falsch!!!!
Du fährsd meistens garnicht!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wennsd Dsaid hosd konni ja dich amol mid obdasdn. Obba mid da Fausd


Do bin I dabei!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Laut Arthur kommt die Federgabelgabelfeder am Mittwoch.



Kannst du bitte bei der Gelegenheit mal checken ob meine MAxxis auch da sind? 
ürde sie dann am Samstag holen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte bei der Gelegenheit mal checken ob meine MAxxis auch da sind?
> ürde sie dann am Samstag holen.



Die hot der Dealer unseres vertrauens mitlerweile scho wieda verklopft Gricht obba am Mittwoch nächsder Woche a neue Liefarung. Ich send dir amol sei Tel übba PN


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2008)

@roland
schad dasde ned dabei warst, ham voll glück mitn wetter gehabt, nicht nass geworden, und trail waren gut fahrbar, 36km und 1000hm.
vielleicht klappts ja freitag.
@ rest
werd am samstag evt fichtelgeb. fahren, aber ned zum liften, sonder tour, inkl. freeride strecke, - kösseine- hohematze-schneeberg
falls aner unten ist, bescheid sagen, aber ich denk , ihr habt erstmal die nasen voll von touren, ist aber ne schöne-schwere tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (8. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wennsd Dsaid hosd konni ja dich amol mid obdasdn. Obba mid da Fausd


zum öschdn wenni dsaid hob gehi lieber mol widdä fooroodfoärn und des obdasdn
brobbier lieber middm bännd - der hod ee gschriiem er is däbbai - und iich schdee ned auf visding


----------



## macmount (8. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Linke wird durch die rechte ersetzt



die kopuliert also donn mid daim randsn äh ransom maani - ned schlechd eds rüsdns alla auf - die schbinnen die röömär oddä iddaggä bzw. albmxler


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> schad dasde ned dabei warst, ham voll glück mitn wetter gehabt, nicht nass geworden, und trail waren gut fahrbar, 36km und 1000hm.


1000 hm!?  Schnarch!
Werde am Sonntag was in der Fränkischen machen. Nachdem ich ja diese Woche schon wieder in der Slovakei bin und ich erst am Freitag erst wieder zurück komme, kann ich nicht am Samstag schon wieder den ganzen Tag in die Fichtlmountains!

Ps: Danke für den Rucksack!! Hatte sich auch bewährt als an der Raststätte die Toiletten besetzt waren. HAbe in seitdem nicht mehr geöffnet!!!:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die hot der Dealer unseres vertrauens mitlerweile scho wieda verklopft Gricht obba am Mittwoch nächsder Woche a neue Liefarung. Ich send dir amol sei Tel übba PN


Du mansd wohl Dealer unseres Misstrauens odder?
Der schbinnd ja wohl!! 
Wie gehdsn middlerweile? Besser?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> zum öschdn wenni dsaid hob gehi lieber mol widdä fooroodfoärn und des obdasdn
> brobbier lieber middm bännd - der hod ee gschriiem er is däbbai - und iich schdee ned auf visding



Es gehd aned um Fisting sondern um Fresse boliern!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> schad dasde ned dabei warst, ham voll glück mitn wetter gehabt, nicht nass geworden, und trail waren gut fahrbar, 36km und 1000hm.
> vielleicht klappts ja freitag.
> @ rest
> ...



ich werd am Samstag auch in den Fichtelmountains sein aber nur zum lifteln. Der Sven probiert a neues Bonanzarad. Ich denk amol der Schorsch wird a midgehn zum lifteln.
Bei uns hods gschüttet wie aus Eimern. Und wennsd Richtdung EBS gschaud hosd woa alles verregned
Häd ned gedochd das es do Droggen is. So hobb i obba Dsaid kabbt mich um mei Rod zu kümmern und in den Leidfrireid Schdeil zurügzubaua.
Freidoch wie besbrochn wenns Wedda bassd a Dua.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie gehdsn middlerweile? Besser?



Oberarm geprellt und einige Schürfungen. Rest O.K. Kein Grund um nicht zu Lightfreeriden.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 1000 hm!?  Schnarch!
> Werde am Sonntag was in der Fränkischen machen. Nachdem ich ja diese Woche schon wieder in der Slovakei bin und ich erst am Freitag erst wieder zurück komme, kann ich nicht am Samstag schon wieder den ganzen Tag in die Fichtlmountains!
> 
> Ps: Danke für den Rucksack!! Hatte sich auch bewährt als an der Raststätte die Toiletten besetzt waren. HAbe in seitdem nicht mehr geöffnet!!!:kotz:



1000HM gleich nach dem Frühstück das waren noch Zeiten !!


----------



## der rennradler (9. Juli 2008)

hey markus, könntest du evtl. mal die daten der einzelnen etappen durchgeben? 
danke dir, 
gynner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (9. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Es gehd aned um Fisting sondern um Fresse boliern!!!



ach soo - zäm fresse bolliern gesd am besdn zäm zoohnordsd - däss mä dennän inschinnöör alles soong muss - mein junge du bisd inschinnöör - du wärsd doch schomol baim zoohnordst gween sai


----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> hey markus, könntest du evtl. mal die daten der einzelnen etappen durchgeben?
> danke dir,
> gynner



Ja aber sicher doch:

1. Etappe: Garmisch - Imst // 65 km - 1600 Hm - 5h
2. Etappe: Imst - Kappl // 48 km - 1300 Hm - 4h
3. Etappe: Kappl - Scuol // 54 km - 1750 Hm - 5h
4. Etappe: Scuol - Sta. Maria // 37 km - 1200 Hm - 4h
5. Etappe: Sta. Maria - Sta. Caterina // 49 km - 2150 Hm - 5.5h
6. Etappe: Sta. Caterina - Dimaro // 74 km - 1970 Hm - 5h
7. Etappe: Dimaro - Breguzzo // 64 km - 2200 Hm - 5.5h
8. Etappe: Breguzzo - Riva del Garda // 34 km - 1100 Hm - 3h
----------
9. Etappe: Riva - Malcesine - Mt. Baldo - Mt. Altissimo - 601er - Torbole - Riva // 45 km - 850 Hm - 4h 
...achso, ich bin ja der einzige, der die 9. Etappe komplett gefahren ist 

Sind die Daten laut Sigma-Tacho. HMs hab ich auf 50 gerundet. Zeiten sind  reine Netto-Fahrzeit versteht sich.

Sven hat mir gerade geschrieben: Meine AX-Bilder sind heil angekommen!

Also nix mit Oko, sondern DVD zusammenstellen!


----------



## ragazza (9. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also nix mit Oko, sondern DVD zusammenstellen!



Das kannst du auch im Winter bei Schneetreiben machen,im Sommer muss man raus und fahren


----------



## Schoschi (9. Juli 2008)

genau, am SAmstag ist OKO angesagt.......


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sven hat mir gerade geschrieben: Meine AX-Bilder sind heil angekommen!
> 
> Also nix mit Oko, sondern DVD zusammenstellen!



 Du spinnst wohl!!!   außerdem fehlen noch die Bilder von Gynni 



Schoschi schrieb:


> genau, am SAmstag ist OKO angesagt.......



 Jepp!! Freitag nachmittag hol ich das Marin ab


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2008)

@AX-Bildermacher:
Steld hald bide a bor Bilder nei sonsd wern  ja die ganzn NICHTBILDERMACHER verrückt. Müssn ja ned die besdn Bilda sa!!!!LECHZ!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2008)

Wär dädn am Sonndoch evtl. a fränkische Swiss Tour midfohrn? (Obber ned Ga1!!) Mährher S1 S2 S3 S4 S5 S6 S7 S8 S9 usw.?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> 9. Etappe: Riva - Malcesine - Mt. Baldo - Mt. Altissimo - 601er - Torbole - Riva // 45 km - 850 Hm - 4h
> ...achso, ich bin ja der einzige, der die 9. Etappe komplett gefahren ist




Aber ich konnte mich an der schönen Natur erfreuen.
Nur diese sch.... Mountainbiker immer.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Ok dann hier mal ein paar Bilder:




 




Gutes Motto!!!  




Richtung Heidelberger Hütte




Bei der Heidelberger Hütte




Auf zum Fimberpass!!!




Und da gehts auf der anderen Seite auch schon wieder runter 




Schaut nach Spaß aus 




Ein bisschen Bikepflege muss schon mal sein...auch wenn das Knarzen nicht dauerhaft wegzukriegen war  




Vorm Costainas-Pass




Frisch gezapfte Milch  Prost!! 




Die Abfahrt nach Santa Maria




Am Umbrail-Pass...




...mit Blick aufs Stilfser Joch




Vom Umbrail-Pass zur Bocchetta die Forcola - gigantische Ausblicke!!! 




Die letzten Meter hoch zur Forcellina di Montozzo :kotz:




Vom Ussol-Pass hinunter




Kurz vorm Ziel!!!




Geschafft!!! 

Das ist natürlich nur eine kleine Auswahl der Bilder...wenn heute noch Gynnis Bilder kommen dann sind es ca. 900 Stück!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2008)

@roland
morgen um 1400uhr rotenbühl


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 1400uhr rotenbühl


ich muss aber mit meinem Lightfreerider kommen da die Hälfte meines Fahrradbestandes beim Schrauber meines Vertrauens ist.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2008)

Jetzt war ich schon 1000 mal auf dem Sven seiner Homepage und immer noch nichts.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein lumpige 900 Fotos und 100 Videos da hochzuladen.
Nimm halt Urlaub wenn du es nach der Arbeit nicht schaffst. Uns solange warten zu lassen also das ist ja unter aller S..
Was hat der gelernt Bäcker, Kindergärtner oder Hairstylist ist weis ja nicht.

Muss ich das nächste mal wieder selbst fotografieren ich hab da noch ne alte Sofortbildkamera.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2008)

einfach die 900 Bilder hochzuladen wär ja a weng doof find ich. Bin grad dabei ne neue Webseite zu machen extra für den AX. Und bei meinen Arbeitszeiten (nachm Motto früher anfangen dafür später aufhören ) dauerts halt leider ein paar Tage  ich werd dann eh net alle Bilder hochladen, die schaut sich doch eh keine Sau alle an. Ich hab heut noch die Bilder von Gynni bekommen (hat diesmal gepasst Gynni!!  ). Kann ja morgen zunächst mal DVDs mit allen Bildern brennen und den AXlern schicken damit der erste Bilderhunger zunächst mal gestillt ist  die kann ich ja dann dem Roland am Samstag mitgeben!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich muss aber mit meinem Lightfreerider kommen da die Hälfte meines Fahrradbestandes beim Schrauber meines Vertrauens ist.



ich nem des sx


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> mal gestillt ist  die kann ich ja dann dem Roland am Samstag mitgeben!!



Obber bidde erschd nochm Downhill, ned dasnern draufhaud!
Wär doch schod um die schönä DFAUD!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juli 2008)

Hey ihr Diätfreerider....
geht morgen was zamm mit Fichtlgebirch......? Wann und wo ist Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Vorhin abgeholt:




Irgendwie stehts da wie wenns schon meines wär  na erstmal das Wochenende probefahren  

Werd morgen ab ca. 10 am Oko sein. Wie schauts bei euch aus? Roland? Schoschi?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2008)

Georg morgen um 9.00 Uhr bei mir ! Wenn es regnet dann telefonieren wir noch mal. Mein Zonenschwe.. hat jetz eine weeeeiiicchhee Feder bekommen ich hoffe es fährt sich jetzt ohne das ich mir die Hände brech..


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Vorhin abgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut nach Lightfreeriderwaffe aus. Bestimmt schön schwer aber da ist noch Luft nach unten. Hoffentlich hast du einen Fullfacegesichtsschutz dabei. Notfalls kannst du ja meine Schutzbüchse aufsetzen ist glaue ich gerade frisch gewaschen (wenn du Glück hast).


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Nuja 17,irgendwas Kilo wiegt die Kiste. Ein paar "leichtere" Reifen á la Minion dann kratzen wir schon an der 17 Kilo-Marke. Wenn ich den Laufradsatz vom Opium ranmach dann isses bestimmt nochmal ein Stück leichter. Vom Handling her is die Kiste geil, ich wollt jetzt gar net aufhören, schon das Rumspielen aufm Hof hat Bock gemacht 
Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall am Oko sein. In Nordbayern solls ja wettermäßig besser ausschauen bzw. ab Mittag allgemein recht gut sein. Wenn net hock ich mich halt ins Bullheadhouse bis des Wetter besser wird


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du einen Fullfacegesichtsschutz dabei.



Hab ich mir die Woche extra noch einen zugelegt


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2008)

ja wenn es bei uns nicht früh schon regnet sind wir auf jeden Fall droben. Wenn sich der Schorsch von seiner Liebsten losreisen kann?!


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juli 2008)

jo alles kloar, sollte klappen................


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2008)

Kein Regen wir fahren !


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Jo ich mach mich auch langsam abfahrbereit  bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der rennradler (12. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich schon 1000 mal auf dem Sven seiner Homepage und immer noch nichts.
> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein lumpige 900 Fotos und 100 Videos da hochzuladen.
> Nimm halt Urlaub wenn du es nach der Arbeit nicht schaffst. Uns solange warten zu lassen also das ist ja unter aller S..
> Was hat der gelernt Bäcker, Kindergärtner oder Hairstylist ist weis ja nicht.
> ...



ich weiß gar ned was du hast. ich hab mir meine bilder schon tausendmal angeschaut und finde sie immerwieder geil 
du kannst doch wohl noch ein paar tage oder wochen aus den bildern deines gedächtnisses leben, oder.
und die diashow sollten wir meiner meinung nach sowieso als premiere bei der grillfeier beim bernd sehen und nicht vorher. 

viel spaß am oko

p.s.: sven, dein bike hat eine sehr schöne farbe


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> ich weiß gar ned was du hast. ich hab mir meine bilder schon tausendmal angeschaut und finde sie immerwieder geil
> du kannst doch wohl noch ein paar tage oder wochen aus den bildern deines gedächtnisses leben, oder.



Oder Monate...oder Jahre...   da waren Eindrücke dabei die behält man ein Leben lang!!



der rennradler schrieb:


> p.s.: sven, dein bike hat eine sehr schöne farbe



Hmmm woher dieses Aussage wohl kommt!?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Also was soll ich sagen, schee woars!! Nee stimmt net...des war absolut megageil!! Und dabei war des Wetter noch net mal so toll....
Das Marin macht einfach Bock, ich werd wohl in meinem Fuhrpark ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen  das Teil ist ein absolutes Spaßgerät, hat absolut Bock gemacht am Oko damit zu heizen!! Und der Oko wird mich im Übrigen auch bei weitem nicht das letzte Mal gesehen haben 





@Roland & Schoschi: Kai hatte übrigens bei der letzten Abfahrt auch noch nen Platten (vorne)...aber welch ein Timing, erst als wir eh schon unten waren  bei den Zielsprüngen waren wir bei der letzten Abfahrt bei der Landung schon recht nah am Ende des Tables  und dahinter war ein Trupp älterer Herrschaften gestanden und hat fasziniert Bilder gemacht 

Ich hab Roland übrigens DVDs mit allen Bildern + Videos + von mir aufgezeichneten GPS-Daten mitgegeben. Er kann sie ja dann unter euch verteilen.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hab hier übrigens noch zwei Bilder von Roland und Schoschi, beim Roland leider einen Tick zu spät abgedrückt:









Das Sprungbild von Roland is leider nix geworden, er war einfach zu schnell und ist total verschwommen auf dem Bild


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2008)

Ja ich habe die CD`s von Sven heute bekommen für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag von 80,00 in Worten achtzig Euro könnt, Ihr sie bei mir abholen.
Bitte Barzahlung bei Abholung.
Die Blider sind grosses Kino gottseidank hab ich sie schon gesehen.(grins)

Mal eine Interessenfrage ich habe ein Zelt 10x4m. Habt Ihr Lust die Bilder im Zelt bei gegrilltem und Ankomm Weizen anzusehen ? Der Bernd müsste seinen Beamer im Zelt aufbauen, Getränke und Essen könnten wir ja teilen. oder selbst mitbringen.
Nächsten Samstag ? Natürlich kann jeder seine Zimmerlinde mitbringen der Sven könnte bei mit schlafen damit wir die 3 Flaschen Wein übertrumpfen. 
Schreibt mal euere Meinungen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier übrigens noch zwei Bilder von Roland und Schoschi, beim Roland leider einen Tick zu spät abgedrückt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal wenn es trocken ist dann kann man die Strecke viel schneller fahren. War super heute machen wir für demnächst was aus.
Dein Marin ist ein schöner Freerider, wenn du auf ca. 16 KG kommst kannst du damit Touren fahren (vielleicht hab ich dann mit meinem 16 Kg Hobel auch mal eine Chance).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, war trotz Regenwetter net schlecht heut, das nächste mal wenn ich richtig fit bin bleibt der Roland auch nicht hinten dran, der Sauhund mit seim damischen Zonenschweinchen wird langsam richtig schnell. Liegt vielleicht auch an seinem katzengleichen Fahrstil. 
Nachdem ich mein frühmorgendliches Schleudertrauma (olle Trulla hat mir mein BMW in ne Ragazzaähnliche Ziehharmonika verwandelt) grad mit 3 Krugbräu und diversen Wodka-Kirsch kuriert habe fühl ich mich wieder richtig olympisch............das nächste Mal bei trockenem Wetter lass ma die Kuh fliegen........


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die CD`s von Sven heute bekommen für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag von 80,00 in Worten achtzig Euro könnt, Ihr sie bei mir abholen.



   80 Euro?? Wer hat das denn verlangt?? 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag ? Natürlich kann jeder seine Zimmerlinde mitbringen der Sven könnte bei mit schlafen damit wir die 3 Flaschen Wein übertrumpfen.
> Schreibt mal euere Meinungen.



Nächsten Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Da muss ich meine Zimmerlinde auf ein Reitturnier fahren und wir kommen erst abends wieder heim  und die Woche drauf am Samstag ebenso, da weiß ich aber noch keine Zeit wann wir wieder heimkommen...das Angebot mitm beim Roland pennen nehm ich dann aber natürlich gern an


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das nächste mal wenn es trocken ist dann kann man die Strecke viel schneller fahren. War super heute machen wir für demnächst was aus.
> Dein Marin ist ein schöner Freerider, wenn du auf ca. 16 KG kommst kannst du damit Touren fahren (vielleicht hab ich dann mit meinem 16 Kg Hobel auch mal eine Chance).



Jo das Marin ist top!!!  Macht echt ne Mordsgaudi mit der Kiste! Und das Springen ist ja ne Sache die auch richtig Spaaaaaaß macht!! Morgen werd ich den Bock mal bei uns auf der MTB7 rumscheuchen (45km, 1200hm). Ich schätz mal den einen oder anderen Anstieg werd ich wohl net packen wegen fehlender Absenkung, mal schauen. Aber stimmt schon, meinen anderen Hope-LRS drauf (muss bloß schauen ob ich den hinten auf Steckachse umbauen kann) und den mit leichteren Reifen bestückt dann bin ich locker in der 16kg-Region 

Zwecks okolieren werd ich eventuell in zwei Wochen am Sonntag wieder rüberfahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt usw. Dann steh ich aber Punkt 9.30 Uhr am Lift und werd bis 17 Uhr bleiben wenn mir net vorher die Finger abfallen  und dann gibts zwischendrin auch mal ne ordentliche Pause mit was gscheitem zu futtern


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jo das Marin ist top!!!  Macht echt ne Mordsgaudi mit der Kiste! Und das Springen ist ja ne Sache die auch richtig Spaaaaaaß macht!! Morgen werd ich den Bock mal bei uns auf der MTB7 rumscheuchen (45km, 1200hm). Ich schätz mal den einen oder anderen Anstieg werd ich wohl net packen wegen fehlender Absenkung, mal schauen. Aber stimmt schon, meinen anderen Hope-LRS drauf (muss bloß schauen ob ich den hinten auf Steckachse umbauen kann) und den mit leichteren Reifen bestückt dann bin ich locker in der 16kg-Region
> 
> Zwecks okolieren werd ich eventuell in zwei Wochen am Sonntag wieder rüberfahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt usw. Dann steh ich aber Punkt 9.30 Uhr am Lift und werd bis 17 Uhr bleiben wenn mir net vorher die Finger abfallen  und dann gibts zwischendrin auch mal ne ordentliche Pause mit was gscheitem zu futtern



das mit dem Absenken dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ich habe meine Gabel im Proceed auch den verbotenen bis zum Kreuz auf der anderen Seite hochgescheucht sind locker über 22% und ich hab ja jetzt auch 180 vorne ist halt nur etwas anstrengender.
Das mit Samstag war ein Vorschlag, aber der Thomas hat gestern seine CD geholt und sagte ,daß er auch keine Zeit habe.
Soll halt jeder mal reinschreiben wann er Zeit hat.
Die 80 Euro gehen in einen Hilfsfond (Helft Roland denn er braucht ein Rennrad)


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Stimmt, war trotz Regenwetter net schlecht heut, das nächste mal wenn ich richtig fit bin bleibt der Roland auch nicht hinten dran, der Sauhund mit seim damischen Zonenschweinchen wird langsam richtig schnell. Liegt vielleicht auch an seinem katzengleichen Fahrstil.
> Nachdem ich mein frühmorgendliches Schleudertrauma (olle Trulla hat mir mein BMW in ne Ragazzaähnliche Ziehharmonika verwandelt) grad mit 3 Krugbräu und diversen Wodka-Kirsch kuriert habe fühl ich mich wieder richtig olympisch............das nächste Mal bei trockenem Wetter lass ma die Kuh fliegen........



Du solltest dein Schleudertrauma auch nicht unbedingt mitten auf der Strasse machen.
da merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einer zu harten und einer richtig eingestellten Gabel jetzt noch einen Schluck Öl raus und das Ding fliegt.(mit mir auf die Fr.....)
Hab mal nachgemessen 16 cm Federweg gebraucht.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein frühmorgendliches Schleudertrauma (olle Trulla hat mir mein BMW in ne Ragazzaähnliche Ziehharmonika verwandelt)



Schreib halt auf die Seiten Cannondale drauf dann denken die Leute das gehört so.


----------



## der rennradler (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die CD`s von Sven heute bekommen für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag von 80,00 in Worten achtzig Euro könnt, Ihr sie bei mir abholen.
> Bitte Barzahlung bei Abholung.
> Die Blider sind grosses Kino gottseidank hab ich sie schon gesehen.(grins)
> 
> ...



tach!
ab samstag 26.07. ist bis zum 04.08. annafest kann ich also nicht, das folgende wochenende hab ich einen wettkampf in wiesbaden kann also auch nicht, sa. 16.08. kann ich, fr 22.08. und sa 23.08 kann ich, und das folgende wochenende ende august kann ich auch. 
@roland: 
ich werde vermutlich am dienstag gg. 18 h bei dir vorbeikommen und die dvd holen. falls du nicht da sein solltest, könntest sie bitte irgendwo deponieren, damit ich sie abholen kann. 
gynner


----------



## ragazza (13. Juli 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes :


Hätte vllt jemand Interesse im Winter,so Okt Nov oder Dez für ein oder zwei Wochen nach La Palma zu fliegen ? Ist zwar noch lange hin,aber wenn man Flüge buchen will ists halt eher immer billiger.Wenn ich da an den Siff zu Hause denke wär doch ein wenig Sonne im Herbst ganz nett


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die CD`s von Sven heute bekommen für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag von 80,00 in Worten achtzig Euro könnt, Ihr sie bei mir abholen.
> Bitte Barzahlung bei Abholung.
> Die Blider sind grosses Kino gottseidank hab ich sie schon gesehen.(grins)
> 
> ...



Servus ihr alten Light-Freerider!

Idee ist super, allerdings hab ich auch schon am nächsten Samstag was vor und am 22.08 bin ich schon wieder im Urlaub - hehe.

Zur Not müssen wir's halt mal unter der Woche machen - da haben wahrscheinlich alle Zeit! 



ragazza schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes :
> 
> 
> Hätte vllt jemand Interesse im Winter,so Okt Nov oder Dez für ein oder zwei Wochen nach La Palma zu fliegen ? Ist zwar noch lange hin,aber wenn man Flüge buchen will ists halt eher immer billiger.Wenn ich da an den Siff zu Hause denke wär doch ein wenig Sonne im Herbst ganz nett



Hmh, also im nächsten Frühjahr wär' ich bei so einer Sache sofort dabei.

Warum gerade Herbst?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> tach!
> ab samstag 26.07. ist bis zum 04.08. annafest kann ich also nicht, das folgende wochenende hab ich einen wettkampf in wiesbaden kann also auch nicht, sa. 16.08. kann ich, fr 22.08. und sa 23.08 kann ich, und das folgende wochenende ende august kann ich auch.
> @roland:
> ich werde vermutlich am dienstag gg. 18 h bei dir vorbeikommen und die dvd holen. falls du nicht da sein solltest, könntest sie bitte irgendwo deponieren, damit ich sie abholen kann.
> gynner



Ist das ein Wettkampf im Ankommen Weizen trinken? Kann ich dann auch mit? Dienstag 18.00 Uhr O.K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2008)

Falls Euch mal am Rechner langweilig ist:

Etliche sehr gute Videostreams u.a. Abenteuer AX


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es am *16.08.008* das wäre ein Samstag 

Bitte Meldungen.


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am *16.08.008* das wäre ein Samstag
> 
> Bitte Meldungen.



Melde, Freerider Wernet hat Zeit Herr Oberfreerider


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Melde, Freerider Wernet hat Zeit Herr Oberfreerider



Recht so Herr Lightfreerider.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die CD`s von Sven heute bekommen für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag von 80,00 in Worten achtzig Euro könnt, Ihr sie bei mir abholen.
> Bitte Barzahlung bei Abholung.
> Die Blider sind grosses Kino gottseidank hab ich sie schon gesehen.(grins)
> 
> ...


Saufen bei dir? Bin ich dabei!! Endlich mal ein angenehmer Anlass um nach Leutenbach zu fahren.Beamer ist kein Problem. Wer hat ne Leinwand?
Vom Termin her schließe ich mich dem Günther an. Über Annafest auf keinen Fall. Danach kann ich eigentlich immer.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am *16.08.008* das wäre ein Samstag
> 
> Bitte Meldungen.


DAtum ist OK!! Kommst du auch??


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Hab die Woche mal meine neue Gabel gestestet. Bin schon mal gespannt wie die ist wenn sie eingefahren ist soll ja dann Butterweich sein. Wann ist dein LFR fertig ? Wir müssen dann unbedingt mal eine Runde drehen. Am besten eine Fichtelgebirgsrunde mit ordentlich HM .


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Falls Euch mal am Rechner langweilig ist:
> 
> Etliche sehr gute Videostreams u.a. Abenteuer AX


Sehr witzig mit ISDN!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> DAtum ist OK!! Kommst du auch??



Müssten wir dann nur noch absprechen wie das ganze ablaufen soll. Eine Leinwand wird doch einer besorgen können!!
Könnten wir dann schön im Zelt aufbauen das ganze ist auch mit Gas beheizbar. 
Das Motto *Bis 4 gibts Bier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Müssten wir dann nur noch absprechen wie das ganze ablaufen soll. Eine Leinwand wird doch einer besorgen können!!
> Könnten wir dann schön im Zelt aufbauen das ganze ist auch mit Gas beheizbar.
> Das Motto *Bis 4 gibts Bier*


Hoffentlich nicht mit unserem Transalp Powerbar Bio-Gas!!!:kotz:
Meine Leinwand im Heimkino ist halt leider fest eingebaut. Da kann ich  nix machen. 
Zu Not klopfen wir den Schoschi platt. Der ist so bleich, das der ne super Leinwand abgeben würde!!
Also 16.08 beim Fahrradbunker in Leutenbach OK??!!!
Enthaltungen werden als Zustimmung gewertet!!
Um das ganze auch für ich und deine Frau einfach zu halten würde ich vorschlagen beim Spindler Grillfleisch und ein paar Salate zu bestellen, beim Alt was zum saufen  und Einweg-Party Besteck und Teller. Noch einpaar Saucen und gut is oder?


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Für die Leidfriiraidä-Außenstelle im Frankenwald ist der Termin auch ok!! 
Leinwand kann ich mitbringen, da haben wir eine auf der Arbeit!

Bin heut das Marin auf ner längeren Tour gefahren, für solche Sachen könnts gern noch ein Kilo oder so weniger haben. 17,6kg mit Reifen mit dem Rollwiderstand einer ausgelaufenen Tube Uhu sind halt etwas schwerer bergauf zu bewegen...dafür war es bergab auf der leider eher un-traillastigen Strecke ziemlich unterfordert  bei dem Wetter war außerdem sowieso eher vorsichtiges bergabfahren angesagt...

Bezüglich La Palma: ja wär für nächstes Frühjahr evtl. interessant. Für dieses Jahr ist die Kasse nach dem AX und dem eventuellen Bikekauf ziemlich leer


----------



## ragazza (13. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, also im nächsten Frühjahr wär' ich bei so einer Sache sofort dabei.
> 
> Warum gerade Herbst?



Weil ich im Herbst Urlaubstage an Mass übrig hab und ich im Frühjahr und Sommer meine Brötchen verdienen muss.Ausserdem mag ich die dunklen Monate ,die mit R enden nicht besonders.Zumindest in Deutschland


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Für die Leidfriiraidä-Außenstelle im Frankenwald ist der Termin auch ok!!
> Leinwand kann ich mitbringen, da haben wir eine auf der Arbeit!
> 
> Bin heut das Marin auf ner längeren Tour gefahren, für solche Sachen könnts gern noch ein Kilo oder so weniger haben. 17,6kg mit Reifen mit dem Rollwiderstand einer ausgelaufenen Tube Uhu sind halt etwas schwerer bergauf zu bewegen...dafür war es bergab auf der leider eher un-traillastigen Strecke ziemlich unterfordert  bei dem Wetter war außerdem sowieso eher vorsichtiges bergabfahren angesagt...
> ...



Tz tz tz, streich mal das eventuell aus dem oberen Satz. Das Ding war doch schon gekauft, als Du zum ersten Mal draufgesessen hast. Gib's zu!!! 



ragazza schrieb:


> Weil ich im Herbst Urlaubstage an Mass übrig hab und ich im Frühjahr und Sommer meine Brötchen verdienen muss.Ausserdem mag ich die dunklen Monate ,die mit R enden nicht besonders.Zumindest in Deutschland



Also ich mag die schon, weil Night-Ride-Zeit !!!

Ich find's halt im Frühjahr praktischer, weil man das ganze mit einem coolen Trainingslager verbinden könnte. 
Es klingt zwar verlockend, aber ich versuch immer das nützliche mit dem praktischen zu verbinden.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab die Woche mal meine neue Gabel gestestet. Bin schon mal gespannt wie die ist wenn sie eingefahren ist soll ja dann Butterweich sein. Wann ist dein LFR fertig ? Wir müssen dann unbedingt mal eine Runde drehen. Am besten eine Fichtelgebirgsrunde mit ordentlich HM .



Mein Hobel soll am Dienstag fertig sein, d.h. am Wochenende wird auf jeden Fall die Kiste eingefahren! 

Termin und Ort machen wir im Lauf der Woche aus, oder? 
*@Peter:* Du bist bestimmt auch am Start?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> *@Peter:* Du bist bestimmt auch am Start?



Glaub ich schon da der Peter am Samstag bestimmt nicht im Fichtelgebirge war. Wetter war recht unbeständig.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zu Not klopfen wir den Schoschi platt. Der ist so bleich, das der ne super Leinwand abgeben würde!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (14. Juli 2008)

16.08. geht klar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Glaub ich schon da der Peter am Samstag bestimmt nicht im Fichtelgebirge war. Wetter war recht unbeständig.



Doch, roland, du weisst doch, wenn ich was ausmach, dann halt ich mich dran sind kösseine- hohe mätze-schneeberg gfohrn, bei teilweise regen, die trails waren stellenweiss saurutschig, aber hat viel spass gmacht. wollt ihr am wochend ins fichtelgeb.?? bei mir ginge es nur sonntags, am samstag hat mei vater geburtstach, also ka zeit.

@ roland
werd morgen um 16.00uhr in behringersm.tour fohrn
Rabenecktrails-weissmartertrail.engelhberg-altersheimtrail.
wennst lust hast , sag bescheid


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Weil ich im Herbst Urlaubstage an Mass übrig hab und ich im Frühjahr und Sommer meine Brötchen verdienen muss.Ausserdem mag ich die dunklen Monate ,die mit R enden nicht besonders.Zumindest in Deutschland



Robert, fallst du infos und guidebuch mit karten brauchst, kann ich dir leihen, ich kann dir nur dazu raten, auf la palma zum biken zu gehen, ist voll


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

,


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Doch, roland, du weisst doch, wenn ich was ausmach, dann halt ich mich dran sind kösseine- hohe mätze-schneeberg gfohrn, bei teilweise regen, die trails waren stellenweiss saurutschig, aber hat viel spass gmacht. wollt ihr am wochend ins fichtelgeb.?? bei mir ginge es nur sonntags, am samstag hat mei vater geburtstach, also ka zeit.
> 
> @ roland
> werd morgen um 16.00uhr in behringersm.tour fohrn
> ...



Hab eigentlich nicht gedacht das Ihr fahrt, da das Wetter früh schon saumäßig war.
Morgen hab ich kein passendes Rad hab heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen es ist noch keines fertig. Hab nur das Scott da und den Downhiller.
Fichtelgeb. dachte ich eigentlich an Samstag für einen Sonntag ist es mir ein wenig lange, früh fort und abends zuhause.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich nicht gedacht das Ihr fahrt, da das Wetter früh schon saumäßig war.
> Morgen hab ich kein passendes Rad hab heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen es ist noch keines fertig. Hab nur das Scott da und den Downhiller.
> Fichtelgeb. dachte ich eigentlich an Samstag für einen Sonntag ist es mir ein wenig lange, früh fort und abends zuhause.



nur sonntag,na ja, dann müsst ihr ohne mich fahrn, denn samstag, wie gsagt, ka zeit


----------



## Mopskoetzen (14. Juli 2008)

Moin moin 

Wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
Bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch im Einsatz und morgen wird der kleine Saddamchen mal a bisserl durchn bayrischen Wald gscheucht.

Bilder vom Bike etc. folgen bald.

Wen es interessiert hier der Link
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=107

Grüsse in die Fränkische
Steini aka Mopskoetzen


----------



## der rennradler (14. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am *16.08.008* das wäre ein Samstag
> 
> Bitte Meldungen.



16.08. kann ich, wie ich ja bereits geschrieben habe. 
leinwand habe ich: 2.40 x 1.80 m, allerdings muss man die an zwei hacken aufhängen, da sie kein standbein hat. 
vorschlag für den ablauf:
wie wärs, wenn wir rechtzeitig wie immer so zw. 17 - 18 h beim roland ankommen und dann den grill anschmeißen. jeder kann sein fleisch selbst mitbringen und salat oder nachtisch oder dgl. ich würde z. b. selbstgebaute knoblauchsosse und thunfischpampe mitbringen. 
bier, andere getränke und baguette müßt mer halt besorgen und uns neiteilen. 
wenns dann langsam dunkel wird, sollten wir unseren größten hunger gestillt haben und können mit dem vortrag beginnen.


----------



## kubikjch (14. Juli 2008)

Super Vorschlag Gynner, bin dabei


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
> Bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch im Einsatz und morgen wird der kleine Saddamchen mal a bisserl durchn bayrischen Wald gscheucht.
> ...



klasse kisten haste da, viel spass im bayrischen kongo, und pass mer aufm bernd auf, damit er awos fährt, und ned bloss säuft
ich hoff du fährst mal in der fränkischen mit, möcht mer dei kistn mal anguckn
gruss peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas72 (14. Juli 2008)

Tja Günther, wenn des so is wie beim AX dann wird des nix.

17 - 18 h ankommen, 1 Ankommweizen, 2 Ankommweizen, 3 .... usw.

Wer solln dann des Zeug aufbauen und uns durch den bunten Abend führen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Axalp (14. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur sonntag,na ja, dann müsst ihr ohne mich fahrn, denn samstag, wie gsagt, ka zeit



Oh, oh...  ohne den Peter ins Fichtelgebirge kann ja nur schiefgehen. Ich hab weder Karte, noch kenn ich mich aus, noch hab ich Lust nur auf Oko - das machmer mal unter der Woche.

@Roland: Willst Du etwa die Tour guiden? 

Mir persönlich wär' Samstag lieber. Sonntag eher gegen später, also "10 Uhr+"



der rennradler schrieb:


> 16.08. kann ich, wie ich ja bereits geschrieben habe.
> leinwand habe ich: 2.40 x 1.80 m, allerdings muss man die an zwei hacken aufhängen, da sie kein standbein hat.
> vorschlag für den ablauf:
> wie wärs, wenn wir rechtzeitig wie immer so zw. 17 - 18 h beim roland ankommen und dann den grill anschmeißen. jeder kann sein fleisch selbst mitbringen und salat oder nachtisch oder dgl. ich würde z. b. selbstgebaute knoblauchsosse und thunfischpampe mitbringen.
> ...



Also ich würde sagen jeder bringt so gegen 13h sein Zeug zum Roland und dann wird erstmal zünftig eine Tour gemacht, damit das Ankomm-Weizen auch so richtig schmeckt!!!


----------



## kubikjch (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen jeder bringt so gegen 13h sein Zeug zum Roland und dann wird erstmal zünftig eine Tour gemacht, damit das Ankomm-Weizen auch so richtig schmeckt!!!




Auch ka schlechter Vorschlag


----------



## der rennradler (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oh, oh...  ohne den Peter ins Fichtelgebirge kann ja nur schiefgehen. Ich hab weder Karte, noch kenn ich mich aus, noch hab ich Lust nur auf Oko - das machmer mal unter der Woche.
> 
> @Roland: Willst Du etwa die Tour guiden?
> 
> ...



a ka schlechte idee, aber wollten wir das ganze nicht mit unseren zimmerlinden veranstalten? was machen wir mit denen während ihr die berge runterfahrt und ich schiebe


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juli 2008)

Noch dazu komm ich ja von a weng weiter her und nach einer Tour kanns sein dass ich a weng müffel weil ich beim Biken gelegentlich schwitze  und mal eben zum Duschen heimfahren is bei mir leider net...


----------



## kubikjch (14. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> a ka schlechte idee, aber wollten wir das ganze nicht mit unseren zimmerlinden veranstalten? was machen wir mit denen


Salat schnippeln lassen


----------



## Axalp (14. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> a ka schlechte idee, aber wollten wir das ganze nicht mit unseren zimmerlinden veranstalten? was machen wir mit denen während ihr die berge runterfahrt und ich schiebe



Stimmt, da hatt ich nicht drüber nachgedacht: ich bin ja derzeit der einzige aus Hessen hier: Ohne Regierung 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Noch dazu komm ich ja von a weng weiter her und nach einer Tour kanns sein dass ich a weng müffel weil ich beim Biken gelegentlich schwitze  und mal eben zum Duschen heimfahren is bei mir leider net...



Wir springen einfach alle in Roland's Pool...


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Robert, fallst du infos und guidebuch mit karten brauchst, kann ich dir leihen, ich kann dir nur dazu raten, auf la palma zum biken zu gehen, ist voll



Hätt dich deswegen eh noch angeschnorrt


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
> Bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch im Einsatz und morgen wird der kleine Saddamchen mal a bisserl durchn bayrischen Wald gscheucht.
> ...



Saugeiles Bike damit zeigst dem blöden Roggi Fahrer mal wo der Hammer hängt. Ich will nichts negatives hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatt ich nicht drüber nachgedacht: ich bin ja derzeit der einzige aus Hessen hier: Ohne Regierung
> 
> 
> 
> Wir springen einfach alle in Roland's Pool...



Ka Problem wird einfach die Clordosis erhöht.


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen jeder bringt so gegen 13h sein Zeug zum Roland und dann wird erstmal zünftig eine Tour gemacht, damit das Ankomm-Weizen auch so richtig schmeckt!!!



Das wär dann auch in meinem Sinne ,wenn ich schon mal vorbeikomm möcht ich natürlich den Spielplatz Fränkische nützen
 Ich glaub das krieg ich terminlich hin.

PS das Opium rennt wie Teufel,endlich hats aufgehört zu regnen und es stellt sich ein Dauergrinsen ein.


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2008)

Mopskoetzen schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Wen es interessiert hier der Link
> ...



Ohoh,schweres Geschütz,da hast aber nix anbrennen lassen,viel Spaß damit.Da bist ja ein Hardcoreeinsteiger


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> a ka schlechte idee, aber wollten wir das ganze nicht mit unseren zimmerlinden veranstalten? was machen wir mit denen während ihr die berge runterfahrt und ich schiebe



zum Shopping schicken


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oh, oh...  ohne den Peter ins Fichtelgebirge kann ja nur schiefgehen. Ich hab weder Karte, noch kenn ich mich aus, noch hab ich Lust nur auf Oko - das machmer mal unter der Woche.
> 
> @Roland: Willst Du etwa die Tour guiden?
> 
> ...



Verlegen wir das ganze auf einen anderen Termin. Aber bitte auf einen Samstag. Sonntag hab ich keine Lust da wird es mir einfach zu spät. Aber sagt mir bitte rechtzeitig bescheid. 

Nur Lust auf Oko kommt beim fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> a ka schlechte idee, aber wollten wir das ganze nicht mit unseren zimmerlinden veranstalten? was machen wir mit denen während ihr die berge runterfahrt und ich schiebe


  Zimmerlinden müssen unbedingt dabeisein. Die müssen ja auch mal sehen das wir nicht zum Spass über die Alpen gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Noch dazu komm ich ja von a weng weiter her und nach einer Tour kanns sein dass ich a weng müffel weil ich beim Biken gelegentlich schwitze  und mal eben zum Duschen heimfahren is bei mir leider net...


Springst halt nein Pool ich kann ja a weng mehr Clor zugeben.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> PS das Opium rennt wie Teufel,endlich hats aufgehört zu regnen und es stellt sich ein Dauergrinsen ein.



Na dann wart mal ab, vielleicht fängt ja Deines auch bald so an zu Knarzen wie meines. Dann is vorbei mitm Dauergrinsen und Du wirst Dir wünschen Du wärst taub!   



RolandMC schrieb:


> Springst halt nein Pool ich kann ja a weng mehr Clor zugeben.



Ok dann bring ich mein Duschgel mit dann könn mer im Pool auch noch ne Schaumparty machen  




Ich hab seit heute übrigens ne neue "CC-Feile"...eine mit 18kg und 175/180mm Federweg


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des war klar,daß du den Brocken nicht mehr zurückgibst,viel Spaß damit.

Und Knarzen im Opium,wenns so weit ist wird mir als Werkzeugmachermeister und Drehmaschinenbesitzer schon was einfallen


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatt ich nicht drüber nachgedacht: ich bin ja derzeit der einzige aus Hessen hier: Ohne Regierung



Ich hab zwar ne Regierung aber die ist zum Glück ziemlich stressfrei  kein Problem wegen Übernachtung usw.!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na dann wart mal ab, vielleicht fängt ja Deines auch bald so an zu Knarzen wie meines. Dann is vorbei mitm Dauergrinsen und Du wirst Dir wünschen Du wärst taub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wann feilen wir mal wieder. Im Frankenwald ist das Ding ja total unterfordert, und du beim treten überfordert.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Und Knarzen im Opium,wenns so weit ist wird mir als Werkzeugmachermeister und Drehmaschinenbesitzer schon was einfallen



Wenn der Bodo mit dem Hammer ...........


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Verlegen wir das ganze auf einen anderen Termin. Aber bitte auf einen Samstag. Sonntag hab ich keine Lust da wird es mir einfach zu spät. Aber sagt mir bitte rechtzeitig bescheid.
> 
> Nur Lust auf Oko kommt beim fahren.



Meinst Du jetzt Samstag Oko, oder Samstag Fränkische-FR-Tour?


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute übrigens ne neue "CC-Feile"...eine mit 18kg und 175/180mm Federweg



Hehe, hab ich's doch gewusst  Glückwunsch


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt Samstag Oko, oder Samstag Fränkische-FR-Tour?



Optionen:
Oko aber nur okolieren.
fränkische FR Tour.
Leutenbacher Spot Tour.
oder trotzdem Fichtelgebirgstour (der Bernd hat alles auf seinem Garmin) und dann wenn der Peter Dsaid hat gleich noch mal rauf.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

Ach ja einwas noch hat jemand von euch einen gescheiten (groß) Grill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann feilen wir mal wieder. Im Frankenwald ist das Ding ja total unterfordert, und du beim treten überfordert.



Ja unterfordert isses hier in der Tat. Wird wohl doch langsam Zeit ein paar Trails in die Wälder zu schlagen, dann beim nächsten Oko- oder Fränkische Schweiz-Besuch noch Steine und Felsbrocken mitgenommen um das ganze auf S2- bis S4-Niveau zu bringen, dann wirds schon etwas anspruchsvoller  

Was das Treten angeht: alles Kopfsache bzw. Gewöhnungssache  bin Sonntag und gestern schon die ersten 70-80km damit gefahren...die 18kg und das 24er Ritzel vorne machen schon nen "gewissen" Unterschied, vor allem bergauf  aber das wird schon!! Bei nächster Gelegenheit kommt erstmal ein leichterer Enduro-Laufradsatz mit vernünftigen Reifen für Trailtouren ran das dürfte dann schonmal Besserung bringen  vom Opium-LRS passt leider das Hinterrad net weils Marin 150mm Einbaubreite hat...


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Optionen:
> Oko aber nur okolieren.
> fränkische FR Tour.
> Leutenbacher Spot Tour.
> oder trotzdem Fichtelgebirgstour (der Bernd hat alles auf seinem Garmin) und dann wenn der Peter Dsaid hat gleich noch mal rauf.



Dann schlage ich vor:

Samstag Fichtelgebirge - Vorausgesetzt wir haben GPS-Unterstützung!

Sonntag Fränksiche FR-Tour?

Nächste Woche Oko? => Treffen mit Sven und seiner neuen Freeride-Linde?


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Oko? => Treffen mit Sven und seiner neuen Freeride-Linde?



Oko kann ich die nächsten zwei Wochenenden leider immer nur Sonntags weil ich an den Samstagen "Shuttleservice" für meine Hübsche und ihr Pferd machen muss  hab mir aber schon am Wochenende den 20. Juli als nächsten Okolier-Termin vorgemerkt 

Achja und wenn sich meine Beine ans neue Bike gewöhnt haben dann würd ich evtl. mal ne Kösseine-Tour o.ä. machen, soll ja auch recht technisch sein dort!?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich vor:
> 
> Samstag Fichtelgebirge - Vorausgesetzt wir haben GPS-Unterstützung!
> 
> ...



Alles klar muss nur der Beänd noch zustimmen. 
Schoschi das ist eine Pflichtfahrt!!!!!
Jochen, Thomas wie siehts aus ??


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja unterfordert isses hier in der Tat. Wird wohl doch langsam Zeit ein paar Trails in die Wälder zu schlagen, dann beim nächsten Oko- oder Fränkische Schweiz-Besuch noch Steine und Felsbrocken mitgenommen um das ganze auf S2- bis S4-Niveau zu bringen, dann wirds schon etwas anspruchsvoller
> 
> Was das Treten angeht: alles Kopfsache bzw. Gewöhnungssache  bin Sonntag und gestern schon die ersten 70-80km damit gefahren...die 18kg und das 24er Ritzel vorne machen schon nen "gewissen" Unterschied, vor allem bergauf  aber das wird schon!! Bei nächster Gelegenheit kommt erstmal ein leichterer Enduro-Laufradsatz mit vernünftigen Reifen für Trailtouren ran das dürfte dann schonmal Besserung bringen  vom Opium-LRS passt leider das Hinterrad net weils Marin 150mm Einbaubreite hat...



Mach mal das 24 vorne raus was hast du ? 24 -36
das ist für Touren schon grenzwertig.
mach dir lieber 20-32 rein das hab ich auch da kommt man alle Berge hoch.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mach mal das 24 vorne raus was hast du ? 24 -36
> das ist für Touren schon grenzwertig.
> mach dir lieber 20-32 rein das hab ich auch da kommt man alle Berge hoch.



Jepp das hat 24-36, aber das lass ich erstmal so. Bin bisher auch überall damit hochgekommen, und speziell am Sonntag waren schon ein paar knackigere Anstiege dabei. Da müssen meine Beine jetzt durch  aber ich werd eher das 36er durch ein 38er ersetzen um bergab etwas mehr Gas geben zu können


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oko kann ich die nächsten zwei Wochenenden leider immer nur Sonntags weil ich an den Samstagen "Shuttleservice" für meine Hübsche und ihr Pferd machen muss  hab mir aber schon am Wochenende den 20. Juli als nächsten Okolier-Termin vorgemerkt
> 
> Achja und wenn sich meine Beine ans neue Bike gewöhnt haben dann würd ich evtl. mal ne Kösseine-Tour o.ä. machen, soll ja auch recht technisch sein dort!?



27.07 und 03.08 sollten ja auch kein Problem sein. Man darf's dann halt auf dem Annafest nicht übertreiben


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Man darf's dann halt auf dem Annafest nicht übertreiben



Das betrifft mich eh net 
Aber Roland meinte doch dass ihm Samstags lieber wäre? Oder war das in Bezug auf Fichtelgebirgstour? Zum Okolieren is man halt doch auch so ziemlich den ganzen Tag weg...die Tageskarte fürn Lift soll sich ja schließlich lohnen


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mich  ka zeit


Wolf bist du es???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (15. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alles klar muss nur der Beänd noch zustimmen.
> Schoschi das ist eine Pflichtfahrt!!!!!
> Jochen, Thomas wie siehts aus ??



Sorry, ka Dsaid


----------



## Schoschi (15. Juli 2008)

Scho wieder selber treten......????    No wenns denn saa muss...........alles nur eine Frage der Powerbarzufuhr......


----------



## Thomas72 (16. Juli 2008)

Muß am Wochenende mit meinen Landwehrkameraden marschieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Muß am Wochenende mit meinen Landwehrkameraden marschieren.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Wehrsportgruppe???


----------



## Thomas72 (16. Juli 2008)

Bei einem Durchschnittsalter jenseits der 50 kann man wohl kaum von einer Wehrsportgruppe sprechen.


----------



## Axalp (16. Juli 2008)

Servus beisammen!

* die 66er geht wie Sau. Unglaublich der Unterschied zur AM2!
* Bodenfreiheit regelt!
* Das Fahren und Versetzen ohne Clickies darf man neu lernen
* Meine Kettenführung ist laut wie Sau
* Maxxis Minion 2.5 => Ich liebe es

Am Wochenende soll's ja nicht so toll werden. Wenn's pisst und nass ist muss ich nicht unbedingt ins Fichtelgeb. Würde vorschlagen in dem Fall in der Fränkischen zu bleiben.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. Juli 2008)

Hey Markus,
Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel  die 66 is geil, weiß ich ja mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung  was isn des für eine? Und was sind das für Naben? Gülden, is dat vielleicht ne Hope?  welche 2,5er Minion hastn drauf, die DH-Karkasse oder die leichten? Ich hab im Moment 2,5er Kenda Nevegal drauf, die greifen höllisch gut (und sind richtig groooß!!), allerdings haben die auch einen, sagen wir mal, "etwas höheren" Rollwiderstand  werd zum Laidfriiraid-Touren auch wieder die 2,5er Minion draufmachen!!

Wenn ich mir die Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage anschau dann frag ich mich ob es überhaupt noch was anderes als Regen gibt  noch so ne Duschtour wie letzten Sonntag bei uns mag ich net schon wieder machen  aber am Samstag muss ich eh Pferd shutteln, hoffentlich passts wenigstens am Sonntag einigermaßen...was solls, als alter Optimist geh ich einfach mal davon aus dass die Wetterfrösche falsch liegen


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus beisammen!
> 
> * die 66er geht wie Sau. Unglaublich der Unterschied zur AM2!
> * Bodenfreiheit regelt!
> ...




Geile Gabel  mit Kettenführung (tud das Nod) aber ich würde auch sagen warten wir erst mal das Wochenendwetter ab. Bei Regen geht natürlich nichts. Wenn das Wetter wechselhaft ist könnten wir am Oko Lightfreeriden oder ?


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel  die 66 is geil, weiß ich ja mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung  was isn des für eine? Und was sind das für Naben? Gülden, is dat vielleicht ne Hope?  welche 2,5er Minion hastn drauf, die DH-Karkasse oder die leichten? Ich hab im Moment 2,5er Kenda Nevegal drauf, die greifen höllisch gut (und sind richtig groooß!!), allerdings haben die auch einen, sagen wir mal, "etwas höheren" Rollwiderstand  werd zum Laidfriiraid-Touren auch wieder die 2,5er Minion draufmachen!!
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage anschau dann frag ich mich ob es überhaupt noch was anderes als Regen gibt  noch so ne Duschtour wie letzten Sonntag bei uns mag ich net schon wieder machen  aber am Samstag muss ich eh Pferd shutteln, hoffentlich passts wenigstens am Sonntag einigermaßen...was solls, als alter Optimist geh ich einfach mal davon aus dass die Wetterfrösche falsch liegen



Ist 'ne 66er aus 2007. Hab Gott sei Dank noch eine billige bekommen.
Die Nabe ist von Veltec. Die war etwas günstiger als die Hope Pro II. Die Qualität ist aber in etwa diesselbe.
Die Minions hab ich in der FR-Version => Lightfreeride-Version  drauf. 
Bin trotzdem sehr froh, die vor dem AX ausgebaut zu haben. Geht schon deutlich schwerer damit. Zumal ich ja auch nicht mehr am Pedal ziehen kann.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> . Zumal ich ja auch nicht mehr am Pedal ziehen kann.



Du sollst ja auch nicht ziehen sondern treten.

Ist die Gabel eine ATA oder Stahlfeder?


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch nicht ziehen sondern treten.
> 
> Ist die Gabel eine ATA oder Stahlfeder?



ATA

Muss noch ein bisschen an der Lenkzentrale basteln. Wenn der Lenker mal höher kommt werd ich das ATA auch brauchen denke ich.


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juli 2008)

Ganz klarer Vorteil der 66 RCV: die is so schwer, da braucht man keine Absenkung weil auch bei recht steilen Bergaufpassagen das Vorderrad am Boden klebt und nicht hochgeht  hab da bei manchen recht steilen Stücken sogar weniger Probleme als mitm Opium...aber was das Handling angeht lässt sich das Vorderrad aber trotzdem schön leicht hochziehen


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Vorteil der 66 RCV: die is so schwer, da braucht man keine Absenkung weil auch bei recht steilen Bergaufpassagen das Vorderrad am Boden klebt und nicht hochgeht  hab da bei manchen recht steilen Stücken sogar weniger Probleme als mitm Opium...aber was das Handling angeht lässt sich das Vorderrad aber trotzdem schön leicht hochziehen



Bei mir lässt sich im Moment weder das Vorderrad, noch das Hinterrad leicht hochziehen.


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juli 2008)

Das Hinterrad *zieht* man ja auch net hoch  das macht man mit "gefühlvollem" Einsatz der Bremse und Gewichtsverlagerung...aber net zu sehr sonst kann es sein dass man sich selbst vors Rad verlagert was dann auch sehr gefühlvoll sein kann oder besser gesagt schmerzhaft


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei mir lässt sich im Moment weder das Vorderrad, noch das Hinterrad leicht hochziehen.



Die Ata hat doch "nur" 2690g 
Die RCV dürfte um die 3000g liegen.
Wenn deine Lenk zentrale optimiert ist (kürzerer Vorbau) dann würdest du dir wünschen das bergauf das Rad unten bleiben würde. Rasengitterberg


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2008)

Also am SAmstag ist bei mir nix mit Biken. Mein Daddy feiert seinen Geburtstag nach. HAbe ich total vergessen. Da ist ab 16:00 Uhr Grillen angesagt! Vormittags muss ich im Garten ein paar Sachen machen. Bei mir wird es also Sonntag. (Wenn es nicht pisst!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatt ich nicht drüber nachgedacht: ich bin ja derzeit der einzige aus Hessen hier: Ohne Regierung


Wennsd weiterhin blos aufn Bock hoggsd wird des a nix mid aner Regierung!!!
Auserdem bestehd die Gefahr dasd auf Dauer a "Schleuderdrauma" an deim glan "Underrohr" griggsd!!!


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wennsd weiterhin blos aufn Bock hoggsd wird des a nix mid aner Regierung!!!
> Auserdem bestehd die Gefahr dasd auf Dauer a "Schleuderdrauma" an deim glan "Underrohr" griggsd!!!



Weil ich mir so oft einen selbst schleudere, oder wie ?

[edit] Kaum ist der Bernd im Thread, sinkt das Niveau mal wieder ins Bodenlose... tststs


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Weil ich mir so oft einen selbst schleudere, oder wie ?



Rischdisch!!!



Axalp schrieb:


> Kaum ist der Bernd im Thread, sinkt das Niveau mal wieder ins Bodenlose... tststs



Welches Niveau????


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also am SAmstag ist bei mir nix mit Biken. Mein Daddy feiert seinen Geburtstag nach. HAbe ich total vergessen. Da ist ab 16:00 Uhr Grillen angesagt! Vormittags muss ich im Garten ein paar Sachen machen. Bei mir wird es also Sonntag. (Wenn es nicht pisst!)



werd auch sonntach fohrn, wenns wetter passt


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

samstoch etz a fränkische Dua ?


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

So wie's ausschaut ja. 

10 Uhr Rothenbühl oder bei Dir?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd auch sonntach fohrn, wenns wetter passt



Dann fohr I ned!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann fohr I ned!!!



alles klar


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So wie's ausschaut ja.
> 
> 10 Uhr Rothenbühl oder bei Dir?



O.K. Rothenbühl 10.00 Uhr Bekannte Spots wie Oswaldhöhle und Brotzeittrail und andere Gabeltester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also am SAmstag ist bei mir nix mit Biken. Mein Daddy feiert seinen Geburtstag nach. HAbe ich total vergessen. Da ist ab 16:00 Uhr Grillen angesagt! Vormittags muss ich im Garten ein paar Sachen machen. Bei mir wird es also Sonntag. (Wenn es nicht pisst!)



des sind doch keine Ausreden. Geburtstags nachfeier. Was ist jetzt wichtiger mit den bestenFreunden auf die Schnauze fallen oder Grillen. 

Immer diese Ausreden. Blos das er ned foan muss der Sauhund.


----------



## macmount (17. Juli 2008)

hallo ihr üblichn värdächdichn - gibds oich alla nu?? - kaaner a baa gebrochn, auf di schnaudsn gfalln ... wie wor oier aldngross?? - konn mär mol aaner an glaan überbligg verschaffn ohne dässi di ledsdn zwahunnädfuchdsich saidn leesn muss

dä häuslärsbauer und forrodschauer


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juli 2008)

Tagchen,
also ich hab am Samstag auch ka Zeit wies ausschaut. Da mein Auto jetzt Totalschaden ist und ich dringend ein Neues brauche muss ich am Samstag weng Autos gucken gehen.....vorher Internet durchforsten.....

Irgendwas dieseliches mit am liebsten 150PS, mal schauen, Audi oder BMW........und kein Coupe mehr, da kriegt man das Radl immer net gscheit nei.....


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> also ich hab am Samstag auch ka Zeit wies ausschaut. Da mein Auto jetzt Totalschaden ist und ich dringend ein Neues brauche muss ich am Samstag weng Autos gucken gehen.....vorher Internet durchforsten.....
> 
> Irgendwas dieseliches mit am liebsten 150PS, mal schauen, Audi oder BMW........und kein Coupe mehr, da kriegt man das Radl immer net gscheit nei.....



ja kauf dir mal einen Kombi. Du kennst die Zili jetzt auch schon lange genug. Ned dasd die Fahrrad verkafsd und dir an vierrädrichen Sportwong nein <Kofferraum stelln mussd.


----------



## Axalp (18. Juli 2008)

Er soll sich gleich ein Feuerwehrauto kaufen für den Fall, dass er sie "anbrennt"...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2008)

ich hoff mal das das Wetter morgen besser wird, denn dann müssen wir unsere Tourenplanung etwas überdenken. Brotzeittrail bei Nässe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo ihr üblichn värdächdichn - gibds oich alla nu?? - kaaner a baa gebrochn, auf di schnaudsn gfalln ... wie wor oier aldngross?? - konn mär mol aaner an glaan überbligg verschaffn ohne dässi di ledsdn zwahunnädfuchdsich saidn leesn muss
> 
> dä häuslärsbauer und forrodschauer



Am 16.08.2008 machen wir bei mir einen allgemeinen Lichtbilderabend im Zelt.
da kommst am besten mal vorbei. Es wird gegrillt und Ankommweizen und Bier.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2008)

jaja, lästert ihr nur, ich kauf mir nen Sportflitzer da wo das Rad auch reinpasst...................zur noch auch ein Maxicosi oder ein Buggy............wenn dann gibts eh nur nen Buben, weil halbe Sachen mach ich net, und den setz ich aufs Rad sobald der stehen kann.
Und in 15 Jahren wenn der Roland dann doch endlich mal mit sein Helius FR 2023 den Ochsenkopf nunterfährt dann kriegt er von mein Klann erstmal die SChaufel..........


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jaja, lästert ihr nur, ich kauf mir nen Sportflitzer da wo das Rad auch reinpasst...................zur noch auch ein Maxicosi oder ein Buggy............wenn dann gibts eh nur nen Buben, weil halbe Sachen mach ich net, und den setz ich aufs Rad sobald der stehen kann.
> Und in 15 Jahren wenn der Roland dann doch endlich mal mit sein Helius FR 2023 den Ochsenkopf nunterfährt dann kriegt er von mein Klann erstmal die SChaufel..........




Träum weidder Schoschi.
Um an Bum zu kriegen muß in erster Linie auch mal v...ögeln


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Träum weidder Schoschi.
> Um an Bum zu kriegen muß in erster Linie auch mal v...ögeln


Ich hob dachd der derf widder!?!?? 
Schoschi wos isn etz los!!!????
FAllsd widder derfsd hobi an Dib!!
Do hausder vorm Bimbern an Powerbar-Riegl nei und schmirsd der aweng a Powerbar-Gel auf dein Lümmel!! Dann glabbd des scho midm Bubn!!


----------



## Axalp (18. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob dachd der derf widder!?!??
> Schoschi wos isn etz los!!!????
> FAllsd widder derfsd hobi an Dib!!
> Do hausder vorm Bimbern an Powerbar-Riegl nei und schmirsd der aweng a Powerbar-Gel auf dein Lümmel!! Dann glabbd des scho midm Bubn!!



Bei den Tips ist es kein Wunder, dass beim Bernd Lolek und Bolek die ehelichen Pflichten erledigen.


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei den Tips ist es kein Wunder, dass beim Bernd Lolek und Bolek die ehelichen Pflichten erledigen.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei den Tips ist es kein Wunder, dass beim Bernd Lolek und Bolek die ehelichen Pflichten erledigen.


Woher kennst du den die Namen meiner Big Balls?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Woher kennst du den die Namen meiner Big Balls?



Du meinst doch sicherlich Spargelstecher.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Träum weidder Schoschi.
> Um an Bum zu kriegen muß in erster Linie auch mal v...ögeln



achso...


----------



## macmount (18. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am 16.08.2008 machen wir bei mir einen allgemeinen Lichtbilderabend im Zelt.
> da kommst am besten mal vorbei. Es wird gegrillt und Ankommweizen und Bier.



ka dsaid naa schmarrn, ich kumm gärn um di gsichdä mol widdä zä sääng - obwohl donn der neidfaktor um mindestens 150% onschdaichd wenni di bildär sääch. wos issn des für a dooch - und um wifill uhr - unter  tags binni wohrschainlich auf der bauschdell, haidsung aibaua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ka dsaid naa schmarrn, ich kumm gärn um di gsichdä mol widdä zä sääng - obwohl donn der neidfaktor um mindestens 150% onschdaichd wenni di bildär sääch. wos issn des für a dooch - und um wifill uhr - unter  tags binni wohrschainlich auf der bauschdell, haidsung aibaua



Ich denk so um 5-6 rum muss ma aber noch mit die anderen absprechen.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2008)

f


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2008)

Werd mich jetzt mal auf die Socken machen und mit dem Markus ein wenig in die fränkische gehen (fahren).


----------



## Axalp (19. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd mich jetzt mal auf die Socken machen und mit dem Markus ein wenig in die fränkische gehen (fahren).



OLAND ALTER FEUND!

Da hat uns der *"Onkel Rittmayer" *aber ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht...

Gefahren wurde heute nicht soviel. Sind nach 30km und 900 Hm Lightfreeriding irgendwie auf dem Pretzfelder Kirschenfest gelandet und haben dort Roland's sehr großzügigen Nachbarn getroffen.

Ich bin voll wie eine geladene Haubitze. Jetzt geb ich mir im E-Werk den Rest.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> OLAND ALTER FEUND!
> 
> Da hat uns der *"Onkel Rittmayer" *aber ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht...
> 
> ...


Wie bisdn noch Erlang zurügg kumma??


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2008)

@ all: Hob midm Miesebedär morgn um 9:30 MAtterhornwand ausgmachd!!
Obber blos wenns ned pisst!!


----------



## schu2000 (19. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich mir die Etappen der Transalp Challenge so anschau, da war unser AX Kindergeburtstag dagegen:

19.7. füssen-imst, 80 km / 1962 HM (Sieger: team bulls in 3:05.54 h!!!!!)
20.7. imst-ischgl, 76 km / 3171 HM
21.7. ischgl-scuol, 75 km / 2547 HM
22.7. scuol-livigno, 77 km / 2621 HM
23.7. livigno-naturns, 122 km / 2909 HM
24.7. naturns-Kaltern, 97 km / 3930 HM
25.7. Kaltern-Andalo 74 km / 3071 HM
26.7. Andalo-Riva del garda, 62 km / 1480 HM

Heftig heftig...dreimal über 3000 hömes, einmal davon knapp 4000!!!  Ich glaub mit solchen Tagesetappen wären wir kaum mal pünktlich zwischen 5 und 6 zum Ankommerweizen angekommen, geschweige denn das jemand am Lago angekommen wär...aber was solls, sowas brauch mer net, wir san ja kane CCler, wir san ja *Laidfriiraidää*   solche Werte werden höchsten aufm Freeride-AX als Tiefenmeter erreicht


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie bisdn noch Erlang zurügg kumma??



Wird nicht verraten 

Jetzt bin ich noch voller wie vorhin  Des mit der Regierung will nix werden...  

Viel Spass morgen beim fohrn. 9.30 isch mir zu früh.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> OLAND ALTER FEUND!
> 
> Da hat uns der *"Onkel Rittmayer" *aber ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht...
> 
> ...



Also die Dua muss ganz schö hard gwesen sa. Hob gesdern nu wos gessn a Kopfwehdableddn gnumma und dann nein Bedd und bis heud durchgschlofn. 
So voll woa ich scho 20 joah nimma. Scheiß Nachbar. Des is blöd wenn dea dea Kellerwird is.
Des is einfach die neue Lebensform  des LFR. 

Aber trotzdem schöne Tour war alles nicht ganz ohne da die Schlüsselstellen und Holztreppen alle nass waren.

@ Peter und Bernd eine schöne Tour euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (20. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird nicht verraten
> 
> Jetzt bin ich noch voller wie vorhin  Des mit der Regierung will nix werden...
> 
> Viel Spass morgen beim fohrn. 9.30 isch mir zu früh.



Servus Markus, alte Rauschkugel, wieder fit?
Habe heute morgen mit deinem Feund ne schnelle Runde gedreht


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Etappen der Transalp Challenge so anschau, da war unser AX Kindergeburtstag dagegen:
> 
> 19.7. füssen-imst, 80 km / 1962 HM (Sieger: team bulls in 3:05.54 h!!!!!)
> 20.7. imst-ischgl, 76 km / 3171 HM
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt wie dein Kumpel abschneidet. Wenn wir die Tour fahren müssten wäre der Flavio von Anfang an dabei.
Genau und auserdem sind wir LFR`er.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie dein Kumpel abschneidet. Wenn wir die Tour fahren müssten wäre der Flavio von Anfang an dabei.
> Genau und ausserdem sind wir LFR`er.


Genau!! Und auserdem saufn die rasirdn Carbontuntn a Obends ned 5 Ankommensweizn!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also die Dua muss ganz schö hard gwesen sa. Hob gesdern nu wos gessn a Kopfwehdableddn gnumma und dann nein Bedd und bis heud durchgschlofn.
> So voll woa ich scho 20 joah nimma. Scheiß Nachbar. Des is blöd wenn dea dea Kellerwird is.
> Des is einfach die neue Lebensform  des LFR.
> 
> ...


Wor subber heud!! Wedder hod ja ghaldn und alles wor druggn!!! Hob blos am Schluss aweng Brobleme mid meim Mogn ghabd. Hob mi gesdern bei meim Vadder aweng überfressn. 
Hob gorned gwussd das am Brezfälder Keller a Schlüsslstelln gibd!! Wieviel Bar hosdn in der Lebär ghobd???


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird nicht verraten
> 
> Jetzt bin ich noch voller wie vorhin  Des mit der Regierung will nix werden...
> 
> Viel Spass morgen beim fohrn. 9.30 isch mir zu früh.


I deng, das des rechd illegal wor odder???
Obber lieber midm Audo den Labbn abgebn als midm Rod!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor subber heud!! Wedder hod ja ghaldn und alles wor druggn!!! Hob blos am Schluss aweng Brobleme mid meim Mogn ghabd. Hob mi gesdern bei meim Vadder aweng überfressn.
> Hob gorned gwussd das am Brezfälder Keller a Schlüsslstelln gibd!! Wieviel Bar hosdn in der Lebär ghobd???




Am Pretzfelder Keller ist die schlimmste Schlüsselstelle da wir man auch von innen naß. Des was i ned wieviel Bar des woan. Wenn da Gruch leea woa is a allerwall widda aufgfülld woan. Mia ham imma a frisch Bia dodkabd.

Und Schuld is da Margus voa jeder neuen Füllung hobb in gfrochd obba hamwill ! Obba dea gibbd hald a ka Ruh. Und um unnan Stehdisch woan imma a boa Leud rumgschdandn zum Brosd song.

Habe es aber heute schon wieder büssen müssen. 1,5 Std rad mit dem Jochen (Vollgas bis des Rittmaier wieder drausen war) und heute Nachmittag  Std Vollgasspazieren mit meiner Frau. Retterner Kanzel usw. Hab Ihr mal die ganzen Schlüsselstellen gezeigt.
Ihre Aussage wir Spinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Pretzfelder Keller ist die schlimmste Schlüsselstelle da wir man auch von innen naß. Des was i ned wieviel Bar des woan. Wenn da Gruch leea woa is a allerwall widda aufgfülld woan. Mia ham imma a frisch Bia dodkabd.
> 
> Und Schuld is da Margus voa jeder neuen Füllung hobb in gfrochd obba hamwill ! Obba dea gibbd hald a ka Ruh. Und um unnan Stehdisch woan imma a boa Leud rumgschdandn zum Brosd song.
> 
> ...



No wenigsdens hosd ihr ned di Brezfälder Schlüsselstelln zeichd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2008)

Schaut mal, mein neuer Autowagen..............
http://www.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/89985/9207/bild-64819.jpg

hoffentlich passts Radl schö nei...........besser als in mei altes Coupe auf jeden Fall.........


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und Schuld is da Margus voa jeder neuen Füllung hobb in gfrochd obba hamwill ! Obba dea gibbd hald a ka Ruh. Und um unnan Stehdisch woan imma a boa Leud rumgschdandn zum Brosd song.



Richtigstellung: Ich hab schon de Helm und die stinkenden Handschuhe anghabt da hat Dein klasse Nachbar no zweimal nachgschenkt.

Ich weiss halt wie man sich als Gast benehmen muss .

Des nächste Mal nehm ich den Fullface mit. Da kann man dann schlechter des Glas ansetzen.

War heut übrigens nach einer 3h Wanderung grad noch mal auf'm Kirschenfest. Aber nur zu Fuß (vom Parkplatz aus hochgelaufen)



Schoschi schrieb:


> Schaut mal, mein neuer Autowagen..............
> http://www.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/89985/9207/bild-64819.jpg
> 
> hoffentlich passts Radl schö nei...........besser als in mei altes Coupe auf jeden Fall.........



Host zuvill Benunzen? Tja, was so ein Werbevertrag mit Powerbar alls möglich macht.


----------



## der rennradler (20. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau!! Und auserdem saufn die rasirdn Carbontuntn a Obends ned 5 Ankommensweizn!



hey du nase!
sooch nix gegen leud mid rasierde baa. di könna fei a 5 odder meeraa ankummweizn saufn.
und übrigens: 
wenn der margus ka ruh gibt und als weidersöfft, warum isn der noosnbär dann in riva umma halbazwölfa ins bett ganga,  bloss um om nächsdn tooch dem selbsternanndn könich der laidfriraider beim berchnunterschieem zuzuschaua, während der breiää, der schwenn und iich uns bis ka ahnung wann blödgsuffn hamm  

am end is der ossi, der kaaner is, a nu a geiziger schwoob und söfft bloss wenns umasunst is. 

wie sichst mit am ax-dreffn aufm annafest aus? hodd jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juli 2008)

Gynni, ich wär grad bald vor Lachen vom Sofa nundägfalln   

Annafest: prinzipiell ja, leider a weng weit um mal eben vorbeizuschaua


----------



## macmount (20. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Schaut mal, mein neuer Autowagen..............
> http://www.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/89985/9207/bild-64819.jpg
> 
> hoffentlich passts Radl schö nei...........besser als in mei altes Coupe auf jeden Fall.........



ja ja - so sans, jeder raudi fährt an ...
ich denk du solltesd di scho longsom mol mid an faldrood onfroindn schoschi


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> hey du nase!
> sooch nix gegen leud mid rasierde baa. di könna fei a 5 odder meeraa ankummweizn saufn.
> und übrigens:
> wenn der margus ka ruh gibt und als weidersöfft, warum isn der noosnbär dann in riva umma halbazwölfa ins bett ganga,  bloss um om nächsdn tooch dem selbsternanndn könich der laidfriraider beim berchnunterschieem zuzuschaua, während der breiää, der schwenn und iich uns bis ka ahnung wann blödgsuffn hamm
> ...



Ja wenn's nix kost', macht's saufen gleich doppelt soviel Spass

Sagt amol: Wollt Ihr Euren Zimmerlinden tatsächlich "alle" Bilder zeigen?
Dem Breyer sei Frau rennt doch gleich zum Stanislav, wenn's des sieht...



der rennradler schrieb:


> wie sichst mit am ax-dreffn aufm annafest aus? hodd jemand lust und zeit?



Scho wieder saufen? Von mir aus gerne. Ich wär' dabei.


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2008)

*6000. Eintrag!!!*


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Schaut mal, mein neuer Autowagen..............
> http://www.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/89985/9207/bild-64819.jpg
> 
> hoffentlich passts Radl schö nei...........besser als in mei altes Coupe auf jeden Fall.........



Schönes Automobil Aber das Radl wird auch nicht besser passen.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> *6000. Eintrag!!!*



Des stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2008)

der rennradler schrieb:


> hey du nase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I deng, das wir zwa uns scho amol odder öfder (Im desoladn Zuschdand!) am Annafäsd sägn wern ???


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Schaut mal, mein neuer Autowagen..............
> http://www.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/89985/9207/bild-64819.jpg
> 
> hoffentlich passts Radl schö nei...........besser als in mei altes Coupe auf jeden Fall.........



Warum hosdern kan Kombi kaffd du Rindviech????
Des is der Beweis: Zuvile Rigl und Gels machn blöd !!!!


----------



## Schoschi (21. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum hosdern kan Kombi kaffd du Rindviech????
> Des is der Beweis: Zuvile Rigl und Gels machn blöd !!!!



Mir gfällt ka Kombi, und im Kombi muss ich des Vorderrad auch rausbauen, des langweilt mich, also loss ichs do hintn naushänga....geht optimal.....bloß beim BMW ging des scho net gescheit, so schmal war der Kofferraum.

Nach unserm AX ist des gar nicht mehr so einfach vo die Riegl wechzukumma........in meiner Küche liegt nu a Schachtel, die lachen mich immer so an........


----------



## Thomas72 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

bin grad beim googeln über deine Tourbeschreibung "Trailtour in der fränkischen Schweiz" gestoßen.
"Die Riesenburg ist mit entsprechendem Federweg und Fahrtechnik komplett fahrbar"

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ragazza (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich dachte immer das wäre ein Forum um der Sportlichkeit und dem Radsport im speziellen dienlich zu sein.
Und jetzt lese ich da pausenlos vonmasslosestem Alkoholgenuss,Rauschfahrten,Autofehlkauf wegen Hirnzersetzung,verbotenen Fotografien etc...Glaube ich muss mal wieder bei Euch nach dem Rechten sehen.
Wollte am Freitag auf a Seidla aufs Altstadtfest gehen und bin unter Antastung der Feldwegbegrenzungen irgendwann in der Nacht mitm Rad heimkommen.Am Samstag dann nach 4 Aspirin die übliche Runde mit der CC-Truppe:kotz:.
 Samstag abend Saugrillen mit Fassbier bei uns im Hof,Sonntag früh kurz mal die Weißenburger RTF mit 1800hm und 160km im 29,5er Schnitt abgefahren,heim,duschen und nochmal zweistellig aufs Altstadtfest.Montag arbeiten wie immer,Montag abend die übliche MTB-Runde mit der MontagsAllmountainTruppe.Jetzt bin ich irgendwie müde.
 Falls am Sonntag eine längere Tour ansteht käme ich wiedermal vorbei,oder evtl zufällig nächste Woche,da hab ich nämlich mal 5 Tage Urlaub.
Liebe Grüße vom südlichsten Aussenposten  
Robert


----------



## kubikjch (21. Juli 2008)

Servus Robert, seit er AX rum ist, herrscht hier nur noch der Verfall


----------



## kubikjch (21. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> bin grad beim googeln über deine Tourbeschreibung "Trailtour in der fränkischen Schweiz" gestoßen.
> "Die Riesenburg ist mit entsprechendem Federweg und Fahrtechnik komplett fahrbar"
> ...



Ich hobs a grod glesen, unser Berndi is a ganz schöner Trommelschlumpf.
Aber sauber gschriem


----------



## macmount (21. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich dachte immer das wäre ein Forum um der Sportlichkeit und dem Radsport im speziellen dienlich zu sein.
> Und jetzt lese ich da pausenlos vonmasslosestem Alkoholgenuss,Rauschfahrten,Autofehlkauf wegen Hirnzersetzung,verbotenen Fotografien etc...Glaube ich muss mal wieder bei Euch nach dem Rechten sehen.
> Wollte am Freitag auf a Seidla aufs Altstadtfest gehen und bin unter Antastung der Feldwegbegrenzungen irgendwann in der Nacht mitm Rad heimkommen.Am Samstag dann nach 4 Aspirin die übliche Runde mit der CC-Truppe:kotz:.
> Samstag abend Saugrillen mit Fassbier bei uns im Hof,Sonntag früh kurz mal die Weißenburger RTF mit 1800hm und 160km im 29,5er Schnitt abgefahren,heim,duschen und nochmal zweistellig aufs Altstadtfest.Montag arbeiten wie immer,Montag abend die übliche MTB-Runde mit der MontagsAllmountainTruppe.Jetzt bin ich irgendwie müde.
> ...



ich hobb di zwor nu nie gsäng - obbär ich bin mä drodsdeem sichär -
du schbinnsd!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> bin grad beim googeln über deine Tourbeschreibung "Trailtour in der fränkischen Schweiz" gestoßen.
> "Die Riesenburg ist mit entsprechendem Federweg und Fahrtechnik komplett fahrbar"
> ...


Wos gibdsn do zum Lachn Schaldauchverbiecher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Robert, seit er AX rum ist, herrscht hier nur noch der Verfall



Ja, irgendwie hat die Angst vorm AX den Bierdurst unterdrückt. 
Und durch die sauerstoffarme Höhenluft sind viele viele Hirnzellen im Vernunftszentrum abgestorben. Nicht nur bei mir...
Ok, vielleicht waren bei einigen Mitfahrern noch nie so viele da 



ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich dachte immer das wäre ein Forum um der Sportlichkeit und dem Radsport im speziellen dienlich zu sein.
> Und jetzt lese ich da pausenlos vonmasslosestem Alkoholgenuss,Rauschfahrten,Autofehlkauf wegen Hirnzersetzung,verbotenen Fotografien etc...Glaube ich muss mal wieder bei Euch nach dem Rechten sehen.
> Wollte am Freitag auf a Seidla aufs Altstadtfest gehen und bin unter Antastung der Feldwegbegrenzungen irgendwann in der Nacht mitm Rad heimkommen.Am Samstag dann nach 4 Aspirin die übliche Runde mit der CC-Truppe:kotz:.
> Samstag abend Saugrillen mit Fassbier bei uns im Hof,Sonntag früh kurz mal die Weißenburger RTF mit 1800hm und 160km im 29,5er Schnitt abgefahren,heim,duschen und nochmal zweistellig aufs Altstadtfest.Montag arbeiten wie immer,Montag abend die übliche MTB-Runde mit der MontagsAllmountainTruppe.Jetzt bin ich irgendwie müde.
> ...



Das ist der Beweis: Sogar die CC'ler übertreiben's regelmäßig 

Ja wär' cool, wenn Du mal wieder hier aufschlagen würdest. 
Am Wochenende wird auf jeden Fall wieder ge***** *räusper* also eine ausgiebige MTB-Runde gefahren.
Ich schlage als Ziel das Annafest vor!  

Zum richtigen Okolieren passt mir mein Gefährt noch nicht so richtig:
Hab heute im Radwerk meinen Vorbau ausgesucht. War' bestimmt 1.5h im Laden zum "anprobieren". Schlimmer als 'ne Frau beim Schuhkauf...


----------



## ragazza (21. Juli 2008)

Hab übrigens mein geliebtes altes blaues Bluesmobil mit der unschlagbaren Zieharmonikagabel bei ebucht verschleudert.Ob ich das mal in 20 Jahren bereue


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab übrigens mein geliebtes altes blaues Bluesmobil mit der unschlagbaren Zieharmonikagabel bei ebucht verschleudert.Ob ich das mal in 20 Jahren bereue



hab mir deine Bildchen angesehen. Sehr schönes Rädchen mit der Ausstattung. Einer begeisterten Trailtour durch die fränkische steht jetzt nichts mehr im weg. Deinen Kumpel hast ja schön geschmissen !


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab übrigens mein geliebtes altes blaues Bluesmobil mit der unschlagbaren Zieharmonikagabel bei ebucht verschleudert.Ob ich das mal in 20 Jahren bereue


In 20 Johr bisd hundert!! Do hosd dann andere Sorgn als a verkafds Fohrrod!
Dei Drognschleuder schaud ja dirgg nach wos aus. Wos wichdn der Hobel etz?

Hob ab nächsder Wochn a Urlaub! D.h do könnerd ma ja a wos under der Wochn machn!! (Wenns des Annafesd zuläsd!!)


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2008)

Hog midm Bike widder in Kötzting und des hörd ned auf zum pissn!!:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Jedem so wie ers verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jedem so wie ers verdient



[


----------



## ragazza (22. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In 20 Johr bisd hundert!! Do hosd dann andere Sorgn als a verkafds Fohrrod!
> Dei Drognschleuder schaud ja dirgg nach wos aus. Wos wichdn der Hobel etz?
> 
> Hob ab nächsder Wochn a Urlaub! D.h do könnerd ma ja a wos under der Wochn machn!! (Wenns des Annafesd zuläsd!!)



Aufs Annafest und saufen kannst mit hundert a no,etz mußt radfahren.
Was mei Opium wiegt kann ich nicht genau sagen,weil ich keine Waage hab,aber laut analoger Personenwaagen-Differenzialmessung um die 12,8 kg.
Ja freilich könnt mer im Urlaub ein Tag fahren,aber des fängt scho wieder schee an,am Montag muss ich meine Tochter zum Kieferoddobähdn fahren und am Dienstag muss ich meine amerikanische Familie (Schwester mit drei Kinder,Enkelkinder und Anhänge) vom Flugplatz in München holen.Bleibt also bloß noch Mittwoch bis Sonntag,da wird schon was gehen.
 Achja Kötzting is Klasse,war ich schon eine Woche Rennradfahren,und da gibts auch einen brauchbaren Radladen,Tom`s oder so.Hab ich mir einen Sattel und Kleinzeugs gekauft.Des Weztter macht uns hier aber auch langsam narred,Durchscnittstemperaturen wie im Januar.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Aufs Annafest und saufen kannst mit hundert a no,etz mußt radfahren..



Vergiss des ganz schnell!!



ragazza schrieb:


> am Montag muss ich meine Tochter zum Kieferoddobähdn fahren.


Hau halt ned immer so fest no!! Brudaler Ochs!



ragazza schrieb:


> Bleibt also bloß noch Mittwoch bis Sonntag,da wird schon was gehen.



Na also! Geht doch!


ragazza schrieb:


> Achja Kötzting is Klasse,war ich schon eine Woche Rennradfahren,und da gibts auch einen brauchbaren Radladen,Tom`s oder so.Hab ich mir einen Sattel und Kleinzeugs gekauft.


Wir wollen mal einen TAg hinfahren. HAbe schon ein paar Toren gecheck! Die Gabel wird sich freuen!


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> :



Noch labbert er fröhlich in der Gegend rum.

. Ab August gehört sein Arsch mir und dann steht das auf dem Programm. 





Hab keine Lust immer Stundenlang auf Karadicchen zu warten.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Noch labbert er fröhlich in der Gegend rum.
> 
> . Ab August gehört sein Arsch mir und dann steht das auf dem Programm.
> 
> ...


Beine rasieren???


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2008)

hob heud a Dechnodua mid dem Peter gfoan. Die gute Nachricht meinen Protektoren ist nichts passiert. Bei meiner Bodenprobe waren sie am Rucksack wo sie hingehören. Ich woa einfach nicht aufn Damm 25 KM 400HM  Fahrzeit 3 Stunden das ist ein Schnitt von 0,5 oder so. Ich glab mich ham sogoa a boa Naggdschneggn überhold. Aber Wetter und Landschaft um PS einfach traumhaft.
Ich hob a zwa Bilda obba ich bin einfach zu schwach um die hochzuladen. Alos gud Nachd ich geh jetzt ins Bed.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Noch labbert er fröhlich in der Gegend rum.
> 
> . Ab August gehört sein Arsch mir und dann steht das auf dem Programm.
> 
> ...



Also ich möchte den Bernd nicht auf meinem Rad geschweige denn in meiner Nähe haben. Der riecht immer so streng.:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wird auf jeden Fall wieder ge***** *räusper* also eine ausgiebige MTB-Runde gefahren.
> Ich schlage als Ziel das Annafest vor!



Nicht Annafest denn ich glaube ich bin Suchtgefahr. War jetzt in 9 tagen 4 mal voll. Die Quittung habe ich heute in Form eines Leistungstief bekommen wenn man da überhaupt von Leistung sprechen kann. 
Alkohol nein Danke !!!!
Aber ich hab doch schon wieder Durst


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juli 2008)

Apropos Leistungstief: Sonntag gemütliches Bergaufliften am Oko??


----------



## Axalp (23. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht Annafest denn ich glaube ich bin Suchtgefahr. War jetzt in 9 tagen 4 mal voll. Die Quittung habe ich heute in Form eines Leistungstief bekommen wenn man da überhaupt von Leistung sprechen kann.
> Alkohol nein Danke !!!!
> Aber ich hab doch schon wieder Durst



Oland mein Feund !?! Des Light-Freeriden bekommt Dir wohl noch nicht so...
Sollen wir am Samstag eine "Geheim-Runde" mit den All-Mountains drehen?
(So'n Quatsch... bin eher für 'ne ausführliche Trail-Runde in der Fränkischen)



schu2000 schrieb:


> Apropos Leistungstief: Sonntag gemütliches Bergaufliften am Oko??



Hmh, klingt natürlich sehr verlockend... ich räum mir noch Bedenkzeit ein. Wollt eigentlich warten bis meine Kiste endlich komplett fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oland mein Feund !?! Des Light-Freeriden bekommt Dir wohl noch nicht so...
> Sollen wir am Samstag eine "Geheim-Runde" mit den All-Mountains drehen?
> (So'n Quatsch... bin eher für 'ne ausführliche Trail-Runde in der Fränkischen)
> (



kann aber erst so 12.00 bis 13.00 Uhr muss erst noch was arbeiten. Am besten 13.00.
Unter der Woche einige All Mountains Runden hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
Wochenende mal zum OKO hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## kubikjch (24. Juli 2008)

Fränkische Runde wär ich auch mit dabei


----------



## 0815p (24. Juli 2008)

@roland und wer zeit hat
morgen um 14.00 rothenb (brotzeittrail wurde wieder mal von roland gewünscht)


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und wer zeit hat
> morgen um 14.00 rothenb (brotzeittrail wurde wieder mal von roland gewünscht)


Bin evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin evtl. auch dabei.



dann:kotz: ohne mich.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland und wer zeit hat
> morgen um 14.00 rothenb (brotzeittrail wurde wieder mal von roland gewünscht)



ich muss heute meine Terrasse abdampfen und einlassen. Sollte es später werden sag ich dir bescheid.


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2008)

Heut' muss ich arbeiten...

Wo soll's am Samstag hingehen? Leutenbacher Spots oder Pottenstein?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Heut' muss ich arbeiten...
> 
> Wo soll's am Samstag hingehen? Leutenbacher Spots oder Pottenstein?



Am liebsten wäre mir Leutenbacher Spots am Wasserfall wurde das Geländer versetzt. Da gilt es die Kehre mit Stufen zu knacken.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin evtl. auch dabei.


14:00 Wird leider nix!!

Wann wolldern morg fohrn? Oder doch am Sundoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 14:00 Wird leider nix!!
> 
> Wann wolldern morg fohrn? Oder doch am Sundoch?



Also ich würd an beiden Tagen fahren... hab nämlich Zeit 

Mach'mer aber erstmal Morgen 13.00 vor dem Head Quarter von Roth Stapler Inc.? Einwände?


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 14:00 Wird leider nix!!
> 
> Wann wolldern morg fohrn? Oder doch am Sundoch?



bei mir klappt nur freitag und  sonntach, samstach will ich was arbeiten


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei mir klappt nur freitag und  sonntach, samstach will ich was arbeiten



heisst das, dass Du unter der Woche nichts arbeitest? 

Ne im Ernst, schlag für Sonntag eine Zeit vor. Pottenstein?


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> heisst das, dass Du unter der Woche nichts arbeitest?
> 
> Ne im Ernst, schlag für Sonntag eine Zeit vor. Pottenstein?



10.oo, egal wo, was willst denn fohrn, aber ned den bergwachttrail, der ist sonntags überfüllt, da die bergwachthüttn sonntag immer auf ist, und ne menge rotsocken oben rumgammeln, sonst ists mir egal.
@bernd u roland, fohrt ihr mit am sonntag, heut habt ihr mich ja hängen lassen tour war super mitn wolfi, und heut hab ich endlich meine schlüssestelle an der muschq. gebackt, und zwar des wolfieckund zum schluss ham wir noch den brotzeittrail gmacht, mit amol anholten


----------



## kubikjch (25. Juli 2008)

Wann solls denn morgen beim Roland losgehen?


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juli 2008)

@Roland/Schoschi/Werauchimmer: Sonndach Oko? Wir wern zu 99% dort sein  und diesmal Punkt 9:30 am Lift  so lang die Finger den Lenker halten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.oo, egal wo, was willst denn fohrn, aber ned den bergwachttrail, der ist sonntags überfüllt, da die bergwachthüttn sonntag immer auf ist, und ne menge rotsocken oben rumgammeln, sonst ists mir egal.
> @bernd u roland, fohrt ihr mit am sonntag, heut habt ihr mich ja hängen lassen tour war super mitn wolfi, und heut hab ich endlich meine schlüssestelle an der muschq. gebackt, und zwar des wolfieckund zum schluss ham wir noch den brotzeittrail gmacht, mit amol anholten



Ich tät auch aweng mit rumeiern,mein Opium schreit nach artgerechter Haltung.Aber nur Sonntags,Samstags muss ich noch arbeiten.10 00 wär für mich schon ok.


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wann solls denn morgen beim Roland losgehen?



Siehe Beitrag Nr. 6039:



Axalp schrieb:


> Also ich würd an beiden Tagen fahren... hab nämlich Zeit
> 
> Mach'mer aber erstmal Morgen 13.00 vor dem Head Quarter von Roth Stapler Inc.? Einwände?


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich tät auch aweng mit rumeiern,mein Opium schreit nach artgerechter Haltung.Aber nur Sonntags,Samstags muss ich noch arbeiten.10 00 wär für mich schon ok.



na dann komm, also markus, wo treff mer uns
@robert
ich kann dich in forchheim am bahnhof mitnehmen, musst nur sagen wann und wo, und dei handynr als PN


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.oo, egal wo, was willst denn fohrn, aber ned den bergwachttrail, der ist sonntags überfüllt, da die bergwachthüttn sonntag immer auf ist, und ne menge rotsocken oben rumgammeln, sonst ists mir egal.
> @bernd u roland, fohrt ihr mit am sonntag, heut habt ihr mich ja hängen lassen tour war super mitn wolfi, und heut hab ich endlich meine schlüssestelle an der muschq. gebackt, und zwar des wolfieckund zum schluss ham wir noch den brotzeittrail gmacht, mit amol anholten



Saubere Leistung . *Neid*

Stimmt, am Sonntag wird's wohl eh überall voll werden. Ich dacht mir nur, da ihr heut in der "Zentral-Fränkischen" unterwegs wart wollt ihr nicht gleich nochmal am Sonntag dasselbe machen. Von daher eher weiter hinten, aber an mir soll's net liegen. 
Ich sag jetzt mal *10 Uhr Behringersmühle*.

@Sven: Ransom ist leider noch nicht 100%-Oko tauglich. Außerdem will meine blöde Protektoren-Hose nicht lieferbar sein  Versuch 'mers nächste Woche nochmal.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Siehe Beitrag Nr. 6039:



ich denk du meinst 6037, oder.?

Also 13 Hundert beim Gabelstaplerschrauber?


----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann komm, also markus, wo treff mer uns
> @robert
> ich kann dich in forchheim am bahnhof mitnehmen, musst nur sagen wann und wo, und dei handynr als PN



Freu mich schon riesig,hab jetzt zwar eine hammer Kondi,aber technisch bin ich ein Mädchen.( Martina natürlich ausgenommen)


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juli 2008)

Servus holde Gemeinde!
@Bedär: Wasd ja wies am lezdn Arbeidsdoch immer is. Do willsd ähra ge und jeder Hanswurschd will nu wos von dir und dann kummsd ned weg. 
Wor heud midm Roland aufn verbodenem und mir hom uns aamol die neua Schlüsslstelln vorgnumma. Hom dan obber fesdgeschdeld, das zwa Fänger brauchsd für alle Fäll. Schaut ganz schö blöd aus wennsd aufn Rod nofährsd!
Die verbloggde Spitzkehrn hod mi heud zum Wahnsinn drim. Des läzda mol aufs erschda mol rum und heud würde glabi etz nu  brobiern wenni ned abbrochn häd. Wor einfoch a Scheiß dooch heud!
Zwa Bildla hobi a:

Der Roland am Blockabsatz






[/URL][/IMG]


Anfahrt neue Schlüsselstelle




Also Sonntag bin ich ja eigentlich dafür, nicht soweit mit dem Auto in die Fränkische zu fahren. Da werde ich auf dem Heimweg immer wahnsinnig.
Hätte auch kein Problem damit am Sonntag mal wieder ab Leutenbach was zu machen. (An der Kanzel haben wir ja auch noch was zu "testen"!)
Robert war in der Ecke ja auch noch nie oder? Problem ist natürlich, das ihr morgen schon beim Staplerschrauber fahren wollt. 10 ist mir auch etwas zu spät, da dann wieder der ganze Sonntag im Arsch ist. Wie wärs mit 9:00?


----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Servus holde Gemeinde!
> @Bedär: Wasd ja wies am lezdn Arbeidsdoch immer is. Do willsd ähra ge und jeder Hanswurschd will nu wos von dir und dann kummsd ned weg.
> Wor heud midm Roland aufn verbodenem und mir hom uns aamol die neua Schlüsslstelln vorgnumma. Hom dan obber fesdgeschdeld, das zwa Fänger brauchsd für alle Fäll. Schaut ganz schö blöd aus wennsd aufn Rod nofährsd!
> Die verbloggde Spitzkehrn hod mi heud zum Wahnsinn drim. Des läzda mol aufs erschda mol rum und heud würde glabi etz nu  brobiern wenni ned abbrochn häd. Wor einfoch a Scheiß dooch heud!
> ...



Wär mir absolut egal,in welcher Ecke ich noch keinen Überschlag abgeliefert hab,mir werden auch Wiederholungen so schnell nicht langweilig,weiß eh nicht wo wir jemals waren.0900 ging auch,ich komm dann genau einen Zug früher,hängt jetzt von Peter ab,bzw nach Leutenbach kann ich von Fo auch alleine mitm Rad fahren,das ist ja nicht weit.Mir is Wurscht,hab wie immer -Wolfi-McMount hör zu- viel Zeit


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2008)

Also was ist jetzt morgen?
Bin auf jedenfall für 9 Uhr .
Vorschlag 1: Die Leutenbacher Spots mit verbotener und Kanzel.
Vorschlag 2: Irgendwas in der Fränkischen mit Anfahrt max. Muggendorf.

Salve


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also was ist jetzt morgen?
> Bin auf jedenfall für 9 Uhr .
> Vorschlag 1: Die Leutenbacher Spots mit verbotener und Kanzel.
> Vorschlag 2: Irgendwas in der Fränkischen mit Anfahrt max. Muggendorf.
> ...



roberts zug kommt erst kurz nach 9.00.uhr. also treffpkt beim roland um 9.30.
erst jammerst immer rum am sonntach 9.00uhr is zu bald, jetzt mach mer 10.00 dann is wieder zu spät, du bist a hirsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du bist a hirsch


Und du a Miesebedär!! 
9:30 ist gebongt!!
Hupf etz widder nein Pool!! 
Das Leben ist hart!!


----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2008)

Rödelfels heut mit Markus, ca. 40 km mit 1000 hm bei sengender Hitze.
Das Leben ist wirklich hart


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Rödelfels heut mit Markus, ca. 40 km mit 1000 hm bei sengender Hitze.
> Das Leben ist wirklich hart



wer war denn alles dabei


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2008)

dabei waren der Markus und der Jochen ich hab wie immer ka Dsaid kabbt. Aber wenigsten sind Sie bei mir losgefahren.

9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach beim  Roland?


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dabei waren der Markus und der Jochen ich hab wie immer ka Dsaid kabbt. Aber wenigsten sind Sie bei mir losgefahren.
> 
> 9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach beim  Roland?



roland roland, du lässt ganz schon nach aber ich hab heut a mei garage abreissen müssen voll der müll, aber morgen holen mer alles nach


----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab wie immer ka Dsaid kabbt.


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2008)

9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach beim  Roland?[/QUOTE]

morgen halt, der bernd will leutenbacher trails und kanzel fohren
da kann er mal sein geplantes projekt machen, nähmlich den peter helmbrecherkantenweg


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 9.30 Uhr in Leutenbach beim  Roland?



morgen halt, der bernd will leutenbacher trails und kanzel fohren
da kann er mal sein geplantes projekt machen, nähmlich den peter helmbrecherkantenweg[/QUOTE]

ja genau den Helmbrecherweg. Mol schaua ob i soweit bin ich glab obba ned. Obba endlich amol a boa Fänger dabei .


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> morgen halt, der bernd will leutenbacher trails und kanzel fohren
> da kann er mal sein geplantes projekt machen, nähmlich den peter helmbrecherkantenweg



ja genau den Helmbrecherweg. Mol schaua ob i soweit bin ich glab obba ned. Obba endlich amol a boa Fänger dabei .[/QUOTE]

meiner meinug nach bist du fit für den trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2008)




----------



## kubikjch (26. Juli 2008)

Eigendlich bin ich vom Roland gwohnt, das er viel quatscht, aber das er an ganzen Beitrag nix sagt is ungewöhnlich


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> eigendlich Bin Ich Vom Roland Gwohnt, Das Er Viel Quatscht, Aber Das Er An Ganzen Beitrag Nix Sagt Is Ungewöhnlich



Voll


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

komme auch mit. Bis nachher.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

Där Hals grazd; Der Schädl brummd; Fieber hobi; di Knie dun weh!!
SSSCCCHHHHEIßE!!!!
Hob sogor heud Annafesd absogn müssn!! Buäähhh!


----------



## Schoschi (27. Juli 2008)

Mir gehts ähnlich, bei mir kummts ober vom Zwetschgenbrandy und vom Bier gestern........ich fahr jetzt zu meim Kumpel, der hat auch an Pool......bei der Hitz ist des genau der richtige Lebensraum für mich.........wenn ich jetzt radeln müsste würd ich eingehen.........vielleicht trink ich dann a Konterseidla........des Leben ist wirklich hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2008)

Wir sind heut recht planmäßig um halb 10 beim Roland losgfohrn.
Mit dabei warn der Peter, Andreas, Robert, Markus, Roland und ich.
Dann gings übern Wasserfall nauf zum Peter Helmbrecherweg. Dort hat an der Treppe der Robert einen seiner berühmten Ragazzas gmacht.
Der Roland und der Markus sind das Peter Helmbrechereck nach dem einen oder anderen Versuch schließlich gfohrn. Dann gings übern Burgstein un dem Wasserfall zurück nach Leutenbach und von dort naufn Holy Mountain. Obem hab ich mich dann verabschiedet und der Rest wollte weiter zur Kanzel. Bilder hamma genuch gmacht ich denk da wird vom Peter noch eine Serie eingestellt werden.
Aber es war heut, genau wie gestern brutal heiß

Ciao Jochen


----------



## ragazza (27. Juli 2008)

War wie immer recht scheee,aber Markus` spektakulärer Abgang stellt ja alles in SchattenDonnerwetter,habt ihr fahrtechnisch zugelegt in den letzten Monaten.Glaube,den Helmkantentrail werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr fahren,Gratulation Markus und Roland.
@Bernd,es nächstemol werst wannanders krank,ja.Aber trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> War wie immer recht scheee,aber Markus` spektakulärer Abgang stellt ja alles in SchattenDonnerwetter,habt ihr fahrtechnisch zugelegt in den letzten Monaten.Glaube,den Helmkantentrail werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr fahren,Gratulation Markus und Roland.
> @Bernd,es nächstemol werst wannanders krank,ja.Aber trotzdem gute Besserung


Habe mich den ganzen Tag zwischen Klo und Liege bewegt!
Etz gehts aber langsam wieder besser!
Wo hods di noch zerlechd Markus?
Also etz mussi dann widder a zur KAntn! Wall dem Rod sei Gschmarri is sonsd ned zu erdrogn!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe mich den ganzen Tag zwischen Klo und Liege bewegt!
> Etz gehts aber langsam wieder besser!
> Wo hods di noch zerlechd Markus?
> Also etz mussi dann widder a zur KAntn! Wall dem Rod sei Gschmarri is sonsd ned zu erdrogn!!



Wos hosdn die ganze Zeit auf Klo gmacht ? Hosd aufn Flavio gwadded. Damid er dich den Berch nauffährt. Nauf da (Kandn), brauchsd nimma mia glams da a so dasd do foan drauersd 

Abends wenn wir von der Tour zurückkommen gehts Ihm wieder besser, das war doch bis jetzt immer so (Alpencross lässt grüssen)


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2008)

A schöne Tour mit einigen  "schönen" Stürzen.
Gotseidank es ist nicht schlimmes passiert einige Abschürfungen und Bremsscheiben Verbrennungen. Aber es waren schon spektakuläre Abstiegsszehnen.
Aber Sauwarm war es und viel Durst. Wenigstens a Radlermass hat es gegeben.

@Markus vor lauter Gerede um deine 4 Becher Sahne haben die Pia und ich beschlossen uns noch ein Eis mit Sahne zu gönnen. Ruck Zuck waren es 2 Becher weniger.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> War wie immer recht scheee,aber Markus` spektakulärer Abgang stellt ja alles in SchattenDonnerwetter,habt ihr fahrtechnisch zugelegt in den letzten Monaten.Glaube,den Helmkantentrail werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr fahren,Gratulation Markus und Roland.
> @Bernd,es nächstemol werst wannanders krank,ja.Aber trotzdem gute Besserung



Stell dein Licht nicht in den Schatten !! Deine Treppenabfahrt war auch Top.
Ich hoffe morgen tut dir nicht zu viel weh.

Schönen Urlaub weiterhin ich hoffe die Tour war trotz der Schlüsselstellensuche doch etwas nach deinem Geschmack.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2008)

ja, des war heut wieder mal lustig, und fast die komplette truppe, bis auf zwa, der schosch und bernd, denen gehts des ganze jahr gut (wenns zum saufen geht)aber zum biken senns öfters mal krank Bernd du lutscher, jetzt wohst urlaub hast wirst krank, du bist scho ahirsch, guta besserung
markus und roland ham heut mei helmbrecherkanten knackt, tja bernd , jetzt fehlst nur noch du, Ist ja auch dein projekt und der markus hat auf der kanzel a schotterbomben explotier lassen das 30 meter weiter oben noch gstaupt hat
werd jetzt mal die fotos sortiern und hochladen


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos hosdn die ganze Zeit auf Klo gmacht ? Hosd aufn Flavio gwadded. Damid er dich den Berch nauffährt. Nauf da (Kandn), brauchsd nimma mia glams da a so dasd do foan drauersd
> 
> Abends wenn wir von der Tour zurückkommen gehts Ihm wieder besser, das war doch bis jetzt immer so (Alpencross lässt grüssen)


Besser geh hasd ned audomadisch gut geh!!
Konn nedamol aufs Annafest und des will wos hasn!!!
Abschürfungen? Worn die Brodeggdorn wohl widder aufn Ruggsack hä??


----------



## Axalp (27. Juli 2008)

Servus beisammen,

war  wirklich eine super-Tour heute.

Ok, vielleicht ein bisschen zu heiss zum fahren und zu viele unnötige Stürze dabei, aber die ganzen Highlights wurden ja schon aufgezählt. 

Mir hat's an der Kanzel auf der Schotter-Rampen komplett zerlegt. Bin ein Opfer meines maßlosen Übermuts geworden. 
Der Roland hatte schon recht, als er gesagt hat das des zu trocken ist zum fahrn. Ich hab's trotzdem probieren wollen - da hat das ganze in einer Riesen-Staubwolke geendet, die man bestimmt noch vom Walberla aus auch gesehen hat. Schade, dass es keiner dokumentiert hat.

Die Sahne im Kühlschrank bekomm' ich schon weg. Zur Not schlag ich jetzt noch welche und reib' meine Schürf- und Brandwunden (Danke liebe Juicy...) damit ein.  Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine nette Krankenschwester, die die Sahne dann... *lassen wir das* 

War cool, dass Du dabei warst Robert.  Ich hoffe, dass wir des nächste Mal ein wenig mehr km zusammen bringen. 

@Bernd: Dass Du net auf'm Annafest bist glaubt doch eh kein Mensch...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus beisammen,
> 
> war  wirklich eine super-Tour heute.
> 
> ...


Hier der Beweis!! Bin daham!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2008)

so nu a paar bilder






[/URL][/IMG]
des war die anfahrt vorn ragazza überflug

beim zweiten mal hats dann nemmer so arg gschebbert





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Schoschi (27. Juli 2008)

Helmbrechereck, ihr seid doch wahnsinnig...........jetzt muss ich das auch noch knacken sonst führt sich Feund Oland nur noch als Könich Oland auf.......hätt net gedacht dass das noch jemand fahren will......
Und wir dachten schon uns gehen in der Fränkischen langsam die Schlüsselstellen aus..........


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juli 2008)

Ja war heute eine leicht zehrende Tour aber war lauf jeden Fall lustig.

Zum Glück keine Verletzungen.

Zuhause wartete der angesprochene Eiskaffee.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Helmbrechereck, ihr seid doch wahnsinnig...........jetzt muss ich das auch noch knacken sonst führt sich Feund Oland nur noch als Könich Oland auf.......hätt net gedacht dass das noch jemand fahren will......
> Und wir dachten schon uns gehen in der Fränkischen langsam die Schlüsselstellen aus..........


Wem sagst du das Schoschi! Etz müssmer ran! Do hilfd nix!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so nu a paar bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Und wir dachten schon uns gehen in der Fränkischen langsam die Schlüsselstellen aus..........


Du kennsd ja den Breyer Brotzeittrail in Boddnstah a nonned! Also keine Panik! Konnsd die scho nu oft auf di Waffl legn!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2008)

Schau Markus

so kann man die Kanzel fahren. Feuchtes Wetter und gute Sicht wo man hin will. Welch mutiger Rider.


----------



## Axalp (28. Juli 2008)

Jaja, ich bereuh es ja auch schon. 

Gestern vor lauter Adrenalin nichts gespürt; heute renn ich herum wie ein 80-jähriger mit Hexenschuss.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jaja, ich bereuh es ja auch schon.
> 
> Gestern vor lauter Adrenalin nichts gespürt; heute renn ich herum wie ein 80-jähriger mit Hexenschuss.


D.h. du fühlst dich wie Ragazza?? Ach du Schei....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> D.h. du fühlst dich wie Ragazza?? Ach du Schei....!!!



kaum is des wochend mit biketouren rum, scheints den bernd wieder gut zu gehen


morgen abend werd ich a die prüllsbirkacher tour machen, wenn aner zeit hat


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2008)

morgen noch Granit platten schneiden und legen.
Aber Mister Dauer krank hat Urlaub der kann mal was für seine Kondi tun.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jaja, ich bereuh es ja auch schon.
> 
> Gestern vor lauter Adrenalin nichts gespürt; heute renn ich herum wie ein 80-jähriger mit Hexenschuss.



Bei mir bildet sich heute auch ein schöner dunkler Fleck am Oberarm.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2008)

rolandmc schrieb:


> morgen Noch Granit Platten Schneiden Und Legen.
> Aber Mister Dauer Krank Hat Urlaub Der Kann Mal Was Für Seine Kondi Tun.:d



Lieber Ned; Sonst Werd Er Wieder Krank


----------



## Axalp (28. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> kaum is des wochend mit biketouren rum, scheints den bernd wieder gut zu gehen
> 
> 
> morgen abend werd ich a die prüllsbirkacher tour machen, wenn aner zeit hat



Servus,

was heisst bei Dir Abend? 15.00 Uhr? 

Also ich könnt um 15:45 Feierabend machen und danach direkt losfahren.
Sind da auch Schlüsselstellen dabei?

Gruß


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> was heisst bei Dir Abend? 15.00 Uhr?
> 
> ...



bis wann kannst du in behringersmühle kommen, oder lieber rotenb. mir egal, bin so ca 1600uhr in rothb., kann aber aweng auf dich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (28. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bis wann kannst du in behringersmühle kommen, oder lieber rotenb. mir egal, bin so ca 1600uhr in rothb., kann aber aweng auf dich warten



Ich denke mal, dass ich ab 16:30 in B-Mühle sein kann (+/- 10min).


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2008)

OK also bis 16.30 behr.m.


----------



## ragazza (28. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> D.h. du fühlst dich wie Ragazza?? Ach du Schei....!!!




Ich bin vielleicht Jahrgang 80,du Hirsch


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2008)

Mir gäds widder bäääser!
Kum grod vom Annafäsd ham!!!Bin widde fid!!! Mir is gäsdern wirgli schlechd ganga!!!(Ohne saufn!!!)
Wenni so nochdeng geds mer eingli scho widder schlächder!!!
obber wos soll!? Alla doch Annafesd! Alla doch Annafesd!!
Over änd out!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht Jahrgang 80,du Hirsch


1880?
Dann wärsd ja scho über.... hmm auf jedenfall weid über hundärd!!! 
Räsbägd!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2008)

Saufen konn er obba Rodfoan ned.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Saufen konn er obba Rodfoan ned.


.....und es  Sprach König Oland " Es geht um den Spaß und den Sport und ich kann mich nicht ins Krankenhaus legen und auserdem muss ich nix beweisen"



@Schoschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:
Wann an der Kandn???? Es bräsierd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (29. Juli 2008)

@Bärnd:
....bald.........schon sehr bald.........................wenn der Mond zweifingerbreit über dem Horizont steht.............


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Bärnd:
> ....bald.........schon sehr bald.........................wenn der Mond zweifingerbreit über dem Horizont steht.............


So soll es geschehen!!


----------



## kubikjch (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Leutenbacher Birdrider ,

der Roland und ich haben folgenden Vorschlag für den Dia Abend am 16.08..

ab 14 Uhr wird ne kleine Tour gefahren um bis 18 Uhr zum gemütlichen Teil überzugehen.
statt beim Roland im Zelt zu sitzen, können wir im Pfarrheim in Leutenbach in den kleinen Saal gehen, wo wir alle Annehmlichkeiten genießen können. (Klos, trockner Raum, Getränke usw.)
Der Saal kostet 50,- Euro am Abend und die Kosten müssen durch die Anwesenden geteilt werden.
Zum Futtern gibts frische Haxn vom Grill + Brot + Salate, 6,-/Stck.
Getränke nach Verbrauch, sind aber  günstig(Bier 1,50)

Was haltet Ihr davon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (29. Juli 2008)

Wenns keine Riegel gibt bin ich dabei.....................


----------



## kubikjch (29. Juli 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenns keine Riegel gibt bin ich dabei.....................



Mit oder ohne Zili ??


----------



## daniel_ohio (29. Juli 2008)

moin moin metzi heiße bilder!! wo sind die denn entstanden?? grüße daniel


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Leutenbacher Birdrider ,
> 
> der Roland und ich haben folgenden Vorschlag für den Dia Abend am 16.08..
> 
> ...



Von mir aus Ok!


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2008)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> moin moin metzi heiße bilder!! wo sind die denn entstanden?? grüße daniel



leutenbacher trails und retterne kanzel


----------



## kubikjch (29. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> leutenbacher trails und retterne kanzel



was hälst du von dem Vorschlag für den gemütlichen Abend??
Kommst du mit oder ohne Martina?


----------



## Axalp (29. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Leutenbacher Birdrider ,
> 
> der Roland und ich haben folgenden Vorschlag für den Dia Abend am 16.08..
> 
> ...



Für die Getränke selber zahlen? So'n Käse... 

Ne, das ist schon in Ordnung so. 

Hauptsache ein Klo ist da. Da werden alte AX-Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## macmount (29. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So soll es geschehen!!



ich hob ja immär scho gwussd - im biär sinn waibliche hormone - örschd fängsd oo dumms zoich zä reedn - und donn koosd nimmär audofohrn

binn übrichens noilich di r.k. schdell mid demm hongwosdennmarguszälechdhod nummol gfohrn, hädd fasd aan förschder überrolld, der mä wos unverschdändliches nochgebrülld hod (hod sich irgendwie ooghörd wi laudä idiodn und so a dsoich). ich hob dengd, bevoori di hoosn voll hob fohri ainfoch oone nundäzäschaua - des wor der feehlä

s.g. dä wolf


----------



## Thomas72 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich wär auch mit einverstanden,

Wenns regnet sitz mer im trockenen und wenns zu heiß ist sitz mer im kühlen, des paßt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> was hälst du von dem Vorschlag für den gemütlichen Abend??
> Kommst du mit oder ohne Martina?



wann wir kommen, weiss ich noch ned, da ich an diesen samstag ,ne tour in der fränkischen guiden muss, und danach wird mit der truppe gegrillt, aber zum bilderklotzen kommen wir scho.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2008)

will morgen um 16.00uhr nochmal ne trainigstour in der fränkischen fohren, wenn jemand zeit hat, SAGEN


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen um 16.00uhr nochmal ne trainigstour in der fränkischen fohren, wenn jemand zeit hat, SAGEN


Wos verstehsd under Dräningsdur???


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos verstehsd under Dräningsdur???



viele viele trails


----------



## Axalp (30. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> viele viele trails



Mit 15er Schnitt versteht sich...

Ich geh jetzt auf's Annafest. D.h. das wird morgen wohl nichts.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2008)

@markus
hab noch keine infos, zum samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> viele viele trails


Morgen ist ja Familientag am Annafest. Da gehe ich mit Junior ab ca. 14:00 Uhr hoch zum extremkarusselisieren. Wird also leider nix.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit 15er Schnitt versteht sich...
> 
> Ich geh jetzt auf's Annafest. D.h. das wird morgen wohl nichts.


Wie kommstn wieder heim? Halt!! Du fährst ja immer wennst nicht mehr laufen kannst!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Ich wär auch mit einverstanden,
> 
> Wenns regnet sitz mer im trockenen und wenns zu heiß ist sitz mer im kühlen, des paßt.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


@ Thomas: Steht dein Angebot mit pennen noch??
@all: Tour ist cool, aber wie schauts mit Duschen aus??


----------



## kubikjch (30. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Steht dein Angebot mit pennen noch??
> 
> @all: Tour ist cool, aber wie schauts mit Duschen aus??



Also bei uns könnte auch einer schlafen und geduscht wird beim Roland im Pool. Muss halt jeder ausreichend Duschgel mitbringen


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

@ Bernd: Des mit dem pennen bring mer scho hin, kaa Thema.

@ Alle Axler: Muß von euch leider noch 3,50 kassieren. Europcar verlangt für den freundlichen Service die Fahrzeuge auch außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten holen zu können 30 pro Fahrzeug.


----------



## der rennradler (31. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Leutenbacher Birdrider ,
> 
> der Roland und ich haben folgenden Vorschlag für den Dia Abend am 16.08..
> 
> ...



gute idee! wenig streß und wettertechnisch sicher. ob ich vorher die tour mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht. 
ich komme mit meiner liebsten!
bis dann


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

@Peter: Von wo aus fährstn um 16:00 Uhr los?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Des mit dem pennen bring mer scho hin, kaa Thema.
> 
> @ Alle Axler: Muß von euch leider noch 3,50 kassieren. Europcar verlangt für den freundlichen Service die Fahrzeuge auch außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten holen zu können 30 pro Fahrzeug.



Pech gehabt.


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

Grod du, dei Urlaub wor sowieso 50 teurer als geplond.

Pech gehabt


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> @Peter: Von wo aus fährstn um 16:00 Uhr los?



pech ghabt, fahr unter der woch immer direkt von der arbeit zum biken, also kann ich nemmer ins forum guckn, ab sich aner gemeldet hat. Aber verpasst hast eh nix, bin in rothenbühl gestartet, richt. hummerstein, da hats scho des pissen angfang, dann den wolfgraben runder, da hats regna wieder aufghört, dann den binghölenberg rauf, dann hats des schütten und donnern angfangt, sowas hab ich in der fränkischen nochned erlebt, dann war ich a halbe std am höhlenausgangsdach standen, bis es aufghört hat, dann bin ich noch pavilontrail gfohrn, dann hab ich gsehn was von ebs kommt, pechschwarz,also nix wie zum auto, dann hats des hageln und schütten angfangt, zum kotzen, den ganzen tach bist auf arbeit, und is a affen hitz, und wennst zum radeln gehst, dann schiffts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> pech ghabt, fahr unter der woch immer direkt von der arbeit zum biken, also kann ich nemmer ins forum guckn, ab sich aner gemeldet hat. Aber verpasst hast eh nix, bin in rothenbühl gestartet, richt. hummerstein, da hats scho des pissen angfang, dann den wolfgraben runder, da hats regna wieder aufghört, dann den binghölenberg rauf, dann hats des schütten und donnern angfangt, sowas hab ich in der fränkischen nochned erlebt, dann war ich a halbe std am höhlenausgangsdach standen, bis es aufghört hat, dann bin ich noch pavilontrail gfohrn, dann hab ich gsehn was von ebs kommt, pechschwarz,also nix wie zum auto, dann hats des hageln und schütten angfangt, zum kotzen, den ganzen tach bist auf arbeit, und is a affen hitz, und wennst zum radeln gehst, dann schiffts



Es gibd ka schlechds Wedder sondern blos schlechda Gleidung du Berchaufbremser!!!
Musd di hald der Situation anbassn und auf a Trettbod umsaddln!!

Na im ernsd! Mir sann a uma fünfa rum vom Annafesd gflüchded und do hobbimer dann dachd wie ich in di frängische gschaud hob: Hoffendlich wärd kanner vom Blitz derschlogn!!
So a schwarze Wand hobi nu ni gsegn. Wor fasd wi bei Independance Day wo dann aus die schwarzn Wolgn die Raumschiffe rauskumma sän!!

Ach ja, bin spondan heud früh (9:30 -13:30) midm Roland gfohrn bei besten Temperaturen und strahlendem Sonnenschein!!


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

Ja Peter, ich glaub da hab ich nichts verpasst. Wird scho irgendwan noch klappen.

Des nächste mal, meld ich mich halt einfach aweng eher.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2008)

Ätz schauds widder gud aus!!!
Ich mann ich mus widder nauf auf die Anna!!!!


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Es gibd ka schlechds Wedder sondern blos schlechda Gleidung du Berchaufbremser!!!
> Musd di hald der Situation anbassn und auf a Trettbod umsaddln!!
> 
> Na im ernsd! Mir sann a uma fünfa rum vom Annafesd gflüchded und do hobbimer dann dachd wie ich in di frängische gschaud hob: Hoffendlich wärd kanner vom Blitz derschlogn!!
> ...



des sagt der richtige, du fährst ja meist nedamol wenns schö is,gschweige wenns mal pisst


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Des mit dem pennen bring mer scho hin, kaa Thema.
> 
> @ Alle Axler: Muß von euch leider noch 3,50 kassieren. (


Hmm? 3,50 von den Axlern? DAs machd dann 3,5:7=0,5 Euro pro Person.
Is gebongt! Bringe  beim HAxenabend 50 Cent mit!!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> des sagt der richtige, du fährst ja meist nedamol wenns schö is,gschweige wenns mal pisst


Heud früh wors schö, hod ned pissd und ich bin gfohrn!!


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

Bist du besoffn oder wirklich so blöd


----------



## Thomas72 (31. Juli 2008)

Gemeint ist natÃ¼rlich 3,50 pro Person. HÃ¤tt mer Garmisch bis 12:00Uhr erreicht wies geplant war, hÃ¤tt mer rund 60â¬ weniger zahlen mÃ¼ssen. Dann hÃ¤tt mer die Ã¼brigen 30â¬ an unserem Recallday gehabt.

Aber wie heist es doch so schÃ¶n, wenn der Hund nett gschiesn hÃ¤tt..


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2008)

Der Herrscher von Bagdad und ich wollen nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Kötzting fahren. Dort wartet ein sehr interessanter Trail auf uns. HM ca. 1600. Km keine Ahnung. Wenn jemand zufällig Urlaub hat, wird bestimmt lustig und anstrengend da der Trail sehr verblockt sein soll. Wenn Ihr keine Zeit habt, wir machen auch ein paar Bildchen zum ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2008)

Mal wieder was zum Lachen hab gerade in Peter`s  alten Fotos gestöbert.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Lachen hab gerade in Peter`s  alten Fotos gestöbert.


Wennsd wos agduelles zu Lachn hom willsd dann schausd nein Schbigl!!!


----------



## macmount (1. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Herrscher von Bagdad und ich wollen nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Kötzting fahren. Dort wartet ein sehr interessanter Trail auf uns. HM ca. 1600. Km keine Ahnung. Wenn jemand zufällig Urlaub hat, wird bestimmt lustig und anstrengend da der Trail sehr verblockt sein soll. Wenn Ihr keine Zeit habt, wir machen auch ein paar Bildchen zum ärgern.



du dsibbfigladdschär - hob zwor uärlaub - obbär bauurlaub


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2008)

--


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich sag nur, sei hose



Der Prinz von Bagdad, do hod er nu sei Strumpfhosenphase kabbt.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Lachen hab gerade in Peter`s  alten Fotos gestöbert.



ich sag nur, sei hose

@roland
do wollst heuer anoch hin





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2008)

Ich hoffe des schaffen wir noch. 
Aber eine Tagestour am Wochenende werden wir schon noch rausschinden.

Übrigens am Sonntag werden der Markus und ich zum Ochsenkopf fahren. Dort treffen wir uns mit dem Sven. Aber nur zum downhillen (downhill üben)
wenn jemand Lust hat ?
Muss zur Zeit jede Minute nutzen. Aber Umbau bald abgeschlossen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du dsibbfigladdschär - hob zwor uärlaub - obbär bauurlaub



Also mit dir des nächste mol beiken. Do bin ich a scho gschbannd. Hosd du dei  Lyrik scho nei dein Enduro gmacht ? Weil dann könnan wir amol a gscheide Dua machn.


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2008)

@wolfi 
du hast pn


----------



## macmount (2. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also mit dir des nächste mol beiken. Do bin ich a scho gschbannd. Hosd du dei  Lyrik scho nei dein Enduro gmacht ? Weil dann könnan wir amol a gscheide Dua machn.



wär gärn mol widdä dabai - goobl is drin - fohrn worschainlich nimmär - berchnauf mussi schiiem weechär mainer kondi - und berch nunder mussi schiiem walli worschainlich di hoosn voll hob

wie wor des eds mid oiär bildär? wann und wo?


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wär gärn mol widdä dabai - goobl is drin - fohrn worschainlich nimmär - berchnauf mussi schiiem weechär mainer kondi - und berch nunder mussi schiiem walli worschainlich di hoosn voll hob
> 
> wie wor des eds mid oiär bildär? wann und wo?



Mol schaua näggsde Wochhn ob ma wos zambringa.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2008)

waren heut auf altmühltal trails unterwegs 50km über 1400hm
teils sauschwere kehren ham die dort, hab a paar fotos gmacht, aber ned viele, da wir vor lauter fohrn, ned dezu komma sen





[/URL][/IMG]

da wolln mer runter , hat der wolfi gsagt, aber ich hab da ned viel land gsehn, viel zu eng, und des dreckgeländer war wie am jägersteig bei uns, also immer die finger zum zerquetschen





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
weiter unten, war zwar des geländer dann weg, aber es wurde dann anoch steil bergab





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2008)

Wir haben heute auch 2250HM und 18 KM gemacht. Auf schwierigen Trails im Fichtelgebirge. 
Als wir rauf fuhren regnete es und der Trail war nass und wahnsinnig rutschig. Ein Biker hat dann auch nur ca 100 m geschafft und ist von der Bergwacht abgeholt worden. Über den Tag trocknete es und es ging dann fast super zu fahren. Dabei war der Markus und Mittags kam der Sven dazu. 
@Peter schöner Weg zum üben aber sehr Fingerfeindlich. So wie es aussieht hattet Ihr keine Probleme mit regen.

@Schoschi Gabelausnützung 180 mm hat sogar 3-4 mal durchgeschlagen muss wohl wieder 5 ml reinschütten nachdem ich nochmal frei Schnautze rausgelassen habe.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir haben heute auch 2250HM und 18 KM gemacht. Auf schwierigen Trails im Fichtelgebirge.
> Als wir rauf fuhren regnete es und der Trail war nass und wahnsinnig rutschig. Ein Biker hat dann auch nur ca 100 m geschafft und ist von der Bergwacht abgeholt worden. Über den Tag trocknete es und es ging dann fast super zu fahren. Dabei war der Markus und Mittags kam der Sven dazu.
> @Peter schöner Weg zum üben aber sehr Fingerfeindlich. So wie es aussieht hattet Ihr keine Probleme mit regen.
> 
> @Schoschi Gabelausnützung 180 mm hat sogar 3-4 mal durchgeschlagen muss wohl wieder 5 ml reinschütten nachdem ich nochmal frei Schnautze rausgelassen habe.



regen hatten wir auch genügent, war aber egal


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

Joah schee woars heut wieda am Oko!!  Wenn mir nur danach net immer die Flossen so weh tun würden vom Lenker festhalten 

Haben ja heit a paar Wietheos gemacht, hab sie schon hochgeladen:


















Markus müsst ja auch noch a paar bewegte Bilder haben.

Ach was freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Mal!! Bis dahin hoffentlich mit 2,5er Maxxis mit angemessener Gummimischung


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2008)

Schöne Videos, aber wie gesagt des sieht immer aus als wenn man mit dem Bonanzarad über einen Maulwurfshügel springt.
Aber dafür das wir Rookies sind ist das schon ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

Ja so richtig spektakulär schaut des irgendwie oft net aus  wohingegen wenn mer selbst drauf sitzt und zum Beispiel auf die Zielsprünge zufährt dann schauts scho wieder gaaaanz anders aus


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

Hab noch ein paar Videos hochgeladen von letzte Woche...

Das Wurzelstück das wir heut auch aufgenommen haben:





Und nochmal die Zielsprünge:






@Feund Oland: was kriegstn eigentlich für die Bremsbeläge? Wenn das kein allzu großes Loch in Deine Haushaltskasse reißt dann kriegsts aufm AX-Treffen?


----------



## Axalp (3. August 2008)

Nach endlosen Dusch-, Koch-, Ess-, und Spülaktivitäten hab ich's auch mal geschafft.

Oko war super heute. Gutes Wetter, keine Stürtze, viele lustige Abfahrten und so einige Durchschläge 

Ok, das mit dem Photografieren hab ich halt net so drauf. Sowas lernt man im Studium halt net...
Der Roland bei der Anfahrt:




Der Sven nach der Landung:




Ich in der Luft (Der Photograph hat's halt drauf):




Hier noch 2 Bilder von der "Steil- und Steinigen":







Videos:





















Sieht echt alles wie beim Pony-Reiten aus. Ist mir aber egal, denn ich war ja "live" dabei


----------



## Schoschi (3. August 2008)

Hehe,
na optimal, des nächste Mal bin cih auch wieder dabei.....wie wärs möglichst bald mal zum Geißkopf zu fahren? Da hätt ich richtig Bock drauf. Diese Woche kann ich nur net, da hab ich Nachtschicht.......
Bin heut morgen um 11 aufgestanden (Annafest!) war drauf und dran noch hochzudüsen, aber des wär mir dann doch weng zu stressig geworden.....


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

@Schoschi: Bin ja auch erst gegen 1 dazugekommen, des war ganz ok  nen kompletten Tag werd ich eh nimmer an Oko fahren, aufn Schluss wird dann wegen nachlassender Kraft und Konzentration einfach die Sturzgefahr zu groß  man könnt natürlich auch öfter und längere Pausen machen aber des macht mer ja dann doch wieder net...

@Markus: Videos sind doch geil geworden   Spaß hat mer auf alle Fälle jede Menge!! Beim Anschauen wär ich beim "aaaaah ich hab Matsch im Auge" fast vor lachen vom Sofa gfallen 

Also GK wär ich auch mit dabei, müsst mer halt mal was ausmachen. Evtl. auch mal unter der Woche, würd dann halt an Tag Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Axalp (3. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hehe,
> na optimal, des nächste Mal bin cih auch wieder dabei.....wie wärs möglichst bald mal zum Geißkopf zu fahren? Da hätt ich richtig Bock drauf. Diese Woche kann ich nur net, da hab ich Nachtschicht.......
> Bin heut morgen um 11 aufgestanden (Annafest!) war drauf und dran noch hochzudüsen, aber des wär mir dann doch weng zu stressig geworden.....



Gaiskopf geht bei mir frühestens am 17.08. Dürf'n mer halt am Abend davor nicht übertreiben


----------



## 0815p (4. August 2008)

werd morgen trail tour ab rotenbühl fohrm um 15.45


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2008)

Konn morgen leider ned, da wir am Mittwoch früh Kötzting foan.


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Gaiskopf geht bei mir frühestens am 17.08. Dürf'n mer halt am Abend davor nicht übertreiben



17ter is für mich nix da ich ned am Sunndoch foan will. Und am 17.08 sowieso ned da ich woascheinlich nu im zweischdellichn Bereich besoffn bin.
*Und der Abend davor wird auf jeden Fall übertrieben.* Jeder der ned überdreibd is ka richdiger LFR`ler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2008)

Nur Brobleme mid die junga Kerl. (Kopfschüttel)


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2008)

@roland u bernd
viel spass im bayrischen kongo


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u bernd
> viel spass im bayrischen kongo



Fahr halt auch mit. Wegen einem Tag ist doch egal wenn du mal auf Arbeit fehlst. Wird bestimmt lustig und der Trail soll sehr LFR lastig sein.


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr halt auch mit. Wegen einem Tag ist doch egal wenn du mal auf Arbeit fehlst. Wird bestimmt lustig und der Trail soll sehr LFR lastig sein.


ihr hirschen fohrt ja immer wenn ich noch kann urlaub hab,
bei uns auf arbeit ist voll der caos, und viele leut im urlaub u krank, da brauch ich nedamal fragn, wegen urlaub, da ich sowieso ab montag 2 wochn urlaub mach,sonst würd ich gern mitfohrn,aber somit muss ich morgen wiedermal allans in der fränkischen rumdeppen. roland, pass mer fei aufn bernd auf, so oft wie der in letzter zeit gfohrn is,ned das na auf die waffel haut Ich was bernd , du werst mir ana auf die waffel haua wölln, macht wenigstens a paar fotos


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr hirschen fohrt ja immer wenn ich noch kann urlaub hab,
> bei uns auf arbeit ist voll der caos, und viele leut im urlaub u krank, da brauch ich nedamal fragn, wegen urlaub, da ich sowieso ab montag 2 wochn urlaub mach,sonst würd ich gern mitfohrn,aber somit muss ich morgen wiedermal allans in der fränkischen rumdeppen. roland, pass mer fei aufn bernd auf, so oft wie der in letzter zeit gfohrn is,ned das na auf die waffel haut Ich was bernd , du werst mir ana auf die waffel haua wölln, macht wenigstens a paar fotos



Fotos machen wir auf alle Fälle. Es sollen ja einige schöne Schlüsselstellen dabei sein. Ja aufn Bernd muss ich aufpassen denn er hat das Dschibiäs. Nicht das er abhaut. Der alte Konditionsbolzen. Wenn du Urlaub hast könnten wir unter der Woche mal in die Berge fahren. Vorausgesetzt du fährst nicht in Bikeurlaub.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich was bernd , du werst mir ana auf die waffel haua wölln, macht wenigstens a paar fotos


Des wird ned beim Woll bleibn!!!
Bilder wern gmachd!
Des wärd morgn glabi ganz schö hard!! Sän laud GIBIÄS 1970 Hm und 51 Km.
Normalerweis säns dan in ächd dann wenicher Hm(Erfahrung!!) ober um di 1700 werns auf jednfoll! Obber däs schlimsda is, dasi midm andern Däbbn den ganzn Dooch allans bin! Des K:kotz:t mi ätz scho oh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (5. August 2008)

Hehe, noch mehr wird's Dich ankotzen, wenn er Dich auf'm Downhill verbläst...


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fotos machen wir auf alle Fälle. Es sollen ja einige schöne Schlüsselstellen dabei sein. Ja aufn Bernd muss ich aufpassen denn er hat das Dschibiäs. Nicht das er abhaut. Der alte Konditionsbolzen. Wenn du Urlaub hast könnten wir unter der Woche mal in die Berge fahren. Vorausgesetzt du fährst nicht in Bikeurlaub.



ja , unter der wochn mal in die berg, ist geplant, sag die rechtzeitig bescheid, wegen wetter


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , unter der wochn mal in die berg, ist geplant, sag die rechtzeitig bescheid, wegen wetter



 Hab evtl 17.8-24.8. auch no a wöchla frei,is noch nicht sicher,aber wenn da was in die Alpen geht komm ich auch hin.


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2008)

axalp schrieb:


> hehe, Noch Mehr Wird's Dich Ankotzen, Wenn Er Dich Auf'm Downhill Verbläst...




Jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2008)

Ankunftszeit Bernd 6:15

zu spät: 15 min
fahren dann los.


----------



## schu2000 (6. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...unter der Woche mal in die Berge fahren...



Also wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Ein oder zwei Tage Urlaub sollten sich kurzfristig machen lassen. Wird ja dann auch eher ein Schlüsselstellen-Knack-Extrembikebeherrschungs-Ausflug oder? Nach dem Ochsenkopf-Geballere der letzten Zeit wären a paar Slowmotion-Fahrtechnik-Touren auch mal wieder toll!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2008)

So gerade zurückgekommen.
55 KM 1740 HM Trails vom feinsten eine Schlüsselstelle nach der anderen. den Rest soll Bernd schreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (7. August 2008)

Berndilein unser nächstes Projekt grosser und kleiner Osser. ist genau der Berg den wir gestern gesehen haben. Der ohne Bäume auf der Spitze.
Und du hast sogar recht gehabt mit dem Höhenweg. Die sind über 1200 m hoch. Und gleich beim Arber.


----------



## RolandMC (7. August 2008)

Hey Breyer du blödl setz mal die Bilder rein.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Breyer du blödl setz mal die Bilder rein.


Mensch der Roland is ja schlimmer wi a Kind vor Weinachdn!!

Alsoooooo hier nun Bericht!
Werde mich aber kurz fassen!( Siehe Uhrzeit!!)
Tour: "Multo Verblockto"
Teilnehmer: Ich, Roland und ein paar stinkende Protektoren! (Meine waren es nicht!!)
Lämge:55Km
Höhenmeter:1748 Hm
max. Steigung: 30%
max. Gefälle: 55%
Kalorienverbrauch: Auserhalb des messbaren Bereichs. 
Zitat Roland: "Des wor anstrengender wie jede AX- Etappe"

Start der Tour war am Parkplatz in Hohenwarth.

Roland als er noch Kraft zum Lachen hatte
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155394]
	
[/URL]

Blick auf den Hohen Bogen (erstes Ziel!)
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155393]
	
[/URL]

Nach garnicht so lustiger Auffahrt (19% Steigung auf ca. 300 m) auf Asphalt Ankunft bei den beiden Türmen, mit denen die Telefonate von Onkel Honecker überwacht wurden!

Das Model und der Turm!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155392]
	
[/URL]


Ausblick vom Hohen Bogen in Richtung Tschechien
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155391]
	
[/URL]


Nach abenteuerlicher Umgehung des gesperrten Sicherheitsbereichs folgten die ersten verblockten Trails.
Roland bei der ersten Abfahrt
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155390]
	
[/URL]

Roland am Einstieg zur zweiten Schlüsselstelle
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155389]
	
[/URL]

Das ganze dann von unten betrachtet
http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155388]
	
[/URL]

Es folgten weitere Blockfelder und richtig geile leicht verblockte Trais  in Richtung Burgstall.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155497]
	
[/URL]

Am Burgstall wurde es dann richtig heftig. Extrem Steil, verblockt und mit Spitzkehren:

Der Ich
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155496]
	
[/URL]

Der Roland (blitzsauber an dem Eck gfohrn!!)
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155387]
	
[/URL]

Im Tal gings dann auf Radwegen über Arrach zur Talstation am Eck Skigebiet. Da war dann aber erstmal Schluß mit lustig. Wir haben dann die Kisten bei Affenhitze zum großen Riedelstein hochgeschoben. (2Km und 300 Hm).

Die Gipfelstürmer
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155386]
	
[/URL]

Danach folgte  Schlüsselstelle auf Schlüsselstelle. Leider nicht nur bergab sondern auch bergauf. Der ursprünglich geplante Weg war wegen irgendwelchen Vögeln gesperrt. Deshalb ging es auf ca. 3 Km immer wieder 10 Hm extrem verblockt bergauf und 10 hm extrem verblockt bergab.
DA wir dummerweise vergessen hatten unsere Trinkblasen aufzufüllen gings uns da ziemlich an die Substanz

Roland an einer steilen und engen Treppe am Riedelstein.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155385]
	
[/URL]

Am Schluss wurde der Trail wieder flowiger und der Spaß kam zurück. Allerdings waren wir beide fix und fertig. Roland wollte sogar den Urin eines Wanderers trinken!

Blick vom Hankantentrail in Richtung Kötztinger Hütte
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155384]
	
[/URL]

Schöne Blockfolge kurz vor der Hütte
Roland
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155383]
	
[/URL]

Ich
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155382]
	
[/URL]

Erlösung an der Kötzinger Hütte!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155381]
	
[/URL]

Nachdem wir uns halbwegs erholt hatten gings auf den letzen Teil, auf dem noch einige heftige Schlüsselstellen (aber nur bergab!!!) warteten. 


Ich irgendwo auf dem Trail
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155379]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155380]
	
[/URL]

Zwei Filmchen von diesem Trail (Länge ca. 3 Km) haben wir auch gemacht

Der Ich







Der Roland






Nach einem abschließendem Downhill hatt uns der Wald wieder kurz vor unserem Auto fix und fertig ausgespuckt.

War auf jedenfall geil, anstrengend und schreit nach mehr!!

Salve!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. August 2008)

super tour,


----------



## Axalp (8. August 2008)

TIPTOP


----------



## OldSchool (8. August 2008)

Sieht echt lecker aus. Gut gemacht!


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2008)

Geht morgen (Sonntag)was??


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2008)

@roland u bernd
ich hab euch ne pn geschrieben, habt ihr sie ned bekommen oder wollt ihr ned antworten


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u bernd
> ich hab euch ne pn geschrieben, habt ihr sie ned bekommen oder wollt ihr ned antworten



hab dir ne PN geschickt.

@ all
Werde morgen früh 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren und mit dem Jochen eine Tour ab Tüchersfeld fahren.


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab dir ne PN geschickt.
> 
> @ all
> Werde morgen früh 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren und mit dem Jochen eine Tour ab Tüchersfeld fahren.



Pn OK

um 900 in leutenbach losfahren, ab tüchersfeld???

werd morgen  die prüllsbirgiertour (autobahnt. ) fohrn ab tüchersfeld, aber sehr locker im tempo, da  mei schätzla endlich wieder mal dabei ist
starte um 10.00 ab tüchersfeld wanderparkpl.


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Pn OK
> 
> um 900 in leutenbach losfahren, ab tüchersfeld???
> 
> ...




Muss natürlich heissen mit dem Auto um 9.00 in Leutenbach losfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2008)

Heute mit der Martina dem Peter und Jochen in der fränkischen gefahren. 34 KM 600 HM 14,8 Schnitt. Ich musste dann leider abbrechen das sich mein Ritzelpaket auf dem Freilauf verabschiedet.
Ja die Martina war auch wieder mit dabei. Ich denke jetzt mal wieder des öfteren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. August 2008)

War gestern mitn wolfi mal kurz in den alpen
ca 70km und hm zwischen 1800 -2000hm, da sich mein tacho auf halber strecke verabschiedet hat, keine genauen angaben
ich kann nur sagen, die tour gehört zu meinen top ten, obwohl ich danach voll platt war.  jetzt die bilder






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

die fotos sind nur ein bruchteil des trails, also könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie toll die gesamte abfahrt war
@wolfi
nochmals dankschö fürs guiden


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

Do leckst mich am Arsch !!!!
super Bilder Aber ein bisschen viel HM Und KM und das bei euerem Tempo.

Da es auf den Bildern schon sausteil aussieht, wie ist das dann in echt. Wetter hat ja auch gepasst. Schaut alles toll aus.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

Ich wollte nur noch mal erinnern. *Am Samstag den 16.08.2008 um 18.00 Uhr in Leutenbach im Pfarrheim* gegenüber Kindergarten unser Lichtbildvortrag AX 2008 unter dem Motto bis 4 gibt`s Bier. Das Essen bestelle ich auf 19.00.
Die Schlafgelegenheiten. Robert und Sven bei mir, Bernd beim Thomas, Markus je nach Zustand beim Jochen. 
Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben bitte melden. 

Prost


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

hmmm also keine gemeinsame Tour am Samstag?  Naja dann kanns sein dass ich je nach Wetter a weng später komm weil a Wochenend ohne Biken geht ja gar net


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> hmmm also keine gemeinsame Tour am Samstag?



machen wir ganz einfach, wer will davor biken ? (handhoch)


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

*handhoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do leckst mich am Arsch !!!!
> super Bilder Aber ein bisschen viel HM Und KM und das bei euerem Tempo.
> 
> Da es auf den Bildern schon sausteil aussieht, wie ist das dann in echt. Wetter hat ja auch gepasst. Schaut alles toll aus.



ich hab scho zum wolfi gsogt
 des hätt unsern roland a gfolln
wie ich die tourenbeschreibung gelesen hab, bin ich scho aweng erschrocken
(EXTREME TOUR) und da worn die trais als teilweise schiebepasagen beschrieben, und zum tempo vom wolfi, brauch ich euch ja ned viel sogn, der tritt alles nauf, wo ich mich zu fuss scho bloch
 eins hab ich festgestell, wenn der a trailtour raussucht, dann werds sie richt gut, eigendlich genau nach unseren geschmack
@ roland
 martina u ich komma samstach auch zum futtern, falls du es wissen musst


----------



## kubikjch (12. August 2008)

Servus Peter, wo in den Alpen war denn das?


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2008)

Pn


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

Oh wie geheimnisvoll


----------



## kubikjch (12. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Pn



Dankschööööööö


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> i
> @ roland
> martina u ich komma samstach auch zum futtern, falls du es wissen musst


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> *handhoch*



da wir das mit dem essen vereinfacht haben hab ich eigentlich Zeit zum biken.
Wann wollen wir uns treffen.


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

Bin da recht flexibel. Früher Nachmittag, gegen 1? Können aber von mir aus auch scho früh starten!


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin da recht flexibel. Früher Nachmittag, gegen 1? Können aber von mir aus auch scho früh starten!



13.00 Uhr rum ist in Ordnung da können wir (Ich) schön langsam fahren da ich sonst abends kaputt bin.


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr rum ist in Ordnung da können wir (Ich) schön langsam fahren da ich sonst abends kaputt bin.



Ok dann bestell ich gleich mal gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (12. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do leckst mich am Arsch !!!!
> super Bilder Aber ein bisschen viel HM Und KM und das bei euerem Tempo.
> 
> Da es auf den Bildern schon sausteil aussieht, wie ist das dann in echt. Wetter hat ja auch gepasst. Schaut alles toll aus.



Jo, das war gestern wieder mal eine echt geile Vorstellung.
Steil, steinig, massig Spitzkehren, Wurzelpassagen, 
Mit der Wahl eines anderen Startpunkts, ließe sich die Tour
auch auf Dein Profil hin optimieren. 
An der Abfahrt würde natürlich nicht rumgeschnippelt.

Wobei nach dem AX wäre das auch für dich gegangen. 

Apropos AX, den Vortrag am Samstag würde ich mir auch
ansehen.
Muss die WE Planung noch mit meiner Frau machen.
Beim Essen braucht ihr mich nicht einplanen, ich drink dafür
etwas mehr. Ne, muss ja noch fahren 
Im Gegensatz zu mach anderen, stehen bei mir die Bilder im
Vordergrund, nicht die Getränke und das Essen. 

Ciao Wolfi


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Jo, das war gestern wieder mal eine echt geile Vorstellung.
> Steil, steinig, massig Spitzkehren, Wurzelpassagen,
> Mit der Wahl eines anderen Startpunkts, ließe sich die Tour
> auch auf Dein Profil hin optimieren.
> ...



Mein Profil besteht im Moment aus viiieeelll Abfahrt, und weniger langsamer Auffahrt.
Ein paar von den Bildern sehen schon recht krass aus, und ich wüsste nicht ob ich das fahren würde.(schlotter)
Aber landschaftlich bestimmt super und das Wetter sieht ja auch fantastisch aus. 
Ausserdem steht bei mir auch nicht das Essen im Vordergrund sondern nur das trinken
Du hast doch am Gardasee viele Bilder gemacht könnten wir das nicht verbinden und  die mit ansehen ? Da wir schon mal eine Leinwand und einen Beamer haben !
Schön das du auch kommst. ich freue mich schon auf Samstag. Ich hoff mich haut`s vorher mit dem Sven nicht auf die Schnauze.


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur noch mal erinnern. *Am Samstag den 16.08.2008 um 18.00 Uhr in Leutenbach im Pfarrheim* gegenüber Kindergarten unser Lichtbildvortrag AX 2008 unter dem Motto bis 4 gibt`s Bier. Das Essen bestelle ich auf 19.00.
> Die Schlafgelegenheiten. Robert und Sven bei mir, Bernd beim Thomas, Markus je nach Zustand beim Jochen.
> Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben bitte melden.
> 
> Prost



"Zustand..." 
Am Samstag trink ich nur Limo...



RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr rum ist in Ordnung da können wir (Ich) schön langsam fahren da ich sonst abends kaputt bin.



Passt, bin dabei. Was wird's denn? AM oder LFR-Runde?

@Peter&Wolfi:
Klasse Bilder. Da kommt mal wieder Neid auf...


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> "Zustand..."
> Am Samstag trink ich nur Limo...



Gute Einstellung   



Axalp schrieb:


> Passt, bin dabei. Was wird's denn? AM oder LFR-Runde?



Ich werd mit der blauen Marine kommen, bin also auch da flexibel wenn auch bergauf etwas langsamer. Das Opium schreit nach wie vor nach neuen Dämpferbuchsen und die Gabel sifft auch, von daher nehm ichs im Moment höchstens für GA-Touren  die Schwerpunkte was das Geld ausgeben angeht liegen momentan eher aufm anderen Gefährt


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung



...außerdem gibt's nur gegrillte Zucchini-Scheiben und Gemüse-Spiesschen...


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2008)

hey markus, des wär die tour gwesen, die wir letzt woch wegen piss wetter , abgsagt haben,hast du noch urlaub, wenn ja wie lang noch


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> "Zustand..."
> Am Samstag trink ich nur Limo...



Des kannst du vergessen es werd gsuffn sog i.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werd mit der blauen Marine kommen, bin also auch da flexibel wenn auch bergauf etwas langsamer. Das Opium schreit nach wie vor nach neuen Dämpferbuchsen und die Gabel sifft auch, von daher nehm ichs im Moment höchstens für GA-Touren  die Schwerpunkte was das Geld ausgeben angeht liegen momentan eher aufm anderen Gefährt



Bring das Marin mit dann bist du wenigstens nicht ganz so schnell.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Passt, bin dabei. Was wird's denn? AM oder LFR-Runde?



LFR soweit des geht. Am verbotenen ist noch ein Eckchen offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey markus, des wär die tour gwesen, die wir letzt woch wegen piss wetter , abgsagt haben,hast du noch urlaub, wenn ja wie lang noch



 Oh Mann, jetzt nicht wirklich...

Ich hab zwar in 2 Wochen Urlaub, bin aber da die ganze Zeit in Frankreich (am Strand) 

Aber so wie das aussieht werden wir die Tour mal mit der ganzen Meute früher oder später fahren.


----------



## shift (12. August 2008)

Hey ihr alten Zipfiklatscher!

wollte mal all denen die mich kennen und auch den anderen wieder 

HALLO   sagen!

wollte euch mal diesen Film hier zeigen: http://www.mountainbiker.ch/movie/trek-bike-attack-2008/ZD0zMQ.html

dort waren wir am letzten Wochenende. Ein wirklich ultimativer Freeride Event, den ihr euch für nächstes Jahr gaaanz dick und rot Anstreichen solltet. Leider kommt auf dem Vid die ganze Geilheit dieses Trails nicht raus.
Man kann die ganze Atmosphäre gar nicht in Worte fassen und ihr merkt ich bin selbst 2 Tage danach noch im Rausch......
Auch erstaunlich war, das ich nach 2 Wochen Bikeentzug wegen Ferien und einer Magen/Darmverstimmung (********rei). Noch bis auf den 36.Rang gekommen bin

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es auch mal wieder mit dem Bike bis nach Franken, dann melde ich mich auf alle Fälle für ein Türchen!

Wünsche euch allen noch Happy Trails und viel Spass beim riden!

bye stefan


----------



## macmount (12. August 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr alten Zipfiklatscher!
> 
> wollte mal all denen die mich kennen und auch den anderen wieder
> 
> ...



hud obb du aldä flochlondschwaidsä ned schlechd

@beedär und wolfi: aa nummol huud obb - subbär bildär und hammer duur -  ich glaab ich schau gor nimmär ins foorum - neid neid neid!!!


@alla: wenni därf schaui mi aa amol um um oich gsichdär mol widdä zä dräffn - wenn scho ned zäm foohrn - donn wenigsdns zäm bildär schaua - 
bis wenn wärn denn di bildär aufm grill gleecht???


bis denn, där Wolf


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr alten Zipfiklatscher!
> 
> wollte mal all denen die mich kennen und auch den anderen wieder
> 
> ...



Servus Stefan,

erst der Peter mit überragenden Bildern, jetzt auch noch Du.

Warum machen alle Leute außer mir so geile Sachen??? 

Entweder ich hock im muffigen Büro oder ich fahr im Regen am Kanal entlang...:kotz:


----------



## kubikjch (12. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hud obb du aldä flochlondschwaidsä ned schlechd
> 
> @beedär und wolfi: aa nummol huud obb - subbär bildär und hammer duur -  ich glaab ich schau gor nimmär ins foorum - neid neid neid!!!
> 
> ...




Servus Wolf,

frali kummst.
Ab sexa gehts los und bis vier gibts bier


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Stefan,
> 
> erst der Peter mit überragenden Bildern, jetzt auch noch Du.
> 
> ...



gestern hättest ja auch im Kanal fahren können. ich hab mit dem Jochen eine gepflegte Regentour gemacht. Aber nicht am Kanal sondern schon mit einigen Steinen im Weg.Bin gestern notgedrungen hinten Maxxis 2,5 und vorne Big Betty guey gluey gefahren. Das ist für Regen nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Werd mal überlegen das im Herbst und Winter zu fahren. Hinten ist der weiche Big Betty einfach zu teuer da er nicht lange hält.

@Stefan Hut an zu deiner Platzierung 
Aber das schnelle bergab fahren in einer Gruppe von 600 Mann ist in meinem Alter nichts mehr. Ich hab da Angst das mich einer vom Rad schubst.  
Wobei mit meiner wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit würd ich eh hinterherfahren und dann hätt ich ja wieder Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. August 2008)

Falls jemand Dsaid hat:

Ich fahr morgen ab 16 Uhr 'ne AM-Runde ab Bahnhof Kirchehrenbach.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Falls jemand Dsaid hat:
> 
> Ich fahr morgen ab 16 Uhr 'ne AM-Runde ab Bahnhof Kirchehrenbach.
> 
> ...



ich versteh immer nur Bahnhof. AM ist mir zu schnell wie siehts mit LFR aus ?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wobei mit meiner wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit würd ich eh hinterherfahren und dann hätt ich ja wieder Platz.


Wenn dei Brodegdorn so stinkn wi im Beirischen Wold, dann hosd immer vüll Blotz!!!!!

@ Sven: Kanns du mir bitte mal deine Telefonnummer als PN schicken, damit wir ein paar Details für den Diaabend klären könnten!

@Markus: Bin heute ohne Protektoren die Schotterampe an der KAnzel runter.  
Bodenbeschaffenheit: Leicht feucht.
Grip: Ohne Ende
Einschlag: Keiner.


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2008)

Der Trottel (äh ich wollte sagen das Model) und der Turm sind wieder zurück


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2008)

@ all wie siehts am Freitag früh aus geht was zusammen Richtung Fichtelgebirge. Oder ähnliches ?


----------



## kubikjch (13. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Falls jemand Dsaid hat:
> 
> Ich fahr morgen ab 16 Uhr 'ne AM-Runde ab Bahnhof Kirchehrenbach.
> 
> ...



Hi Markus,

wie lange?


----------



## schu2000 (13. August 2008)

Wegen der Tour am Samstag, wenns Wetter mies ist, woll mer uns dann trotzdem scho um 1 treffen und dann gleich anfangen zu saufen??


----------



## Axalp (13. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Markus: Bin heute ohne Protektoren die Schotterampe an der KAnzel runter.
> Bodenbeschaffenheit: Leicht feucht.
> Grip: Ohne Ende
> Einschlag: Keiner.



Pffff:

Wenn's "leicht feucht" ist können wir alle fi***n



kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> wie lange?



Also wir wollten schon mind. 3h fahren.

Geplant hab ich:
Ehrenbach-Kanzel-Schlangenweg-Kapelle Ri. Kauernhofen-Flugplatz Drosendorf-Feuerstein-Ebs.-Wallerwarte-Kirschenweg-Hagenbach-Reisberg-Leutenbach-Ehrenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Pffff:
> 
> Wenn's "leicht feucht" ist können wir alle fi***n




 Ich lach mich tod. Einen besseren Spruch hab ich noch nicht gehört.
Also Markus das ist mal wieder unterste Schublade.
Genau des richtige fürn Breyer.


----------



## Axalp (14. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tod. Einen besseren Spruch hab ich noch nicht gehört.
> Also Markus das ist mal wieder unterste Schublade.
> Genau des richtige fürn Breyer.



Ja ich bereite mich nur schon mal mental auf Samstag vor...

An alle Big-Betty(Downhill-Version)-Fahrer!

Bis gleich,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. August 2008)

@all:
Wollte nur nochmal für Samstag zusammenfassen wer was besorgt:
Ich : Beamer
Sven: Notebook VGA Kabel und Bilder
Günther: Leinwand (alternativ Schoschi plätten!)

Wie schauts mit Musik aus?
Könnte noch ein paar PC Boxen mitbringen, dann könnten wir zusätzlich evtl. Bikefilme oder Musik DVD'S(Ich habe ca. 140 Stück) laufen lassen.

Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (14. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Pffff:
> 
> Wenn's "leicht feucht" ist können wir alle fi***n



Ausnahmen davon sind falsche Ossis aus dem sächischen Teil des Schwarzwaldes!!
Güg Güg, Güg Güg rüfds us dem Wald!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2008)

Gott sei Dank sind wir gestern gefahren. War ne schöne All Mountain Tour mit Zwischenstop auf dem Pretzfelder Keller. Aber wir waren anständig da wir noch dem Schorsch seinen Hausberg (Reisberg) hochmussten. Ich glaub 36KM 1000 HM und ein 14,00 Schnitt. Ein Kumpel vom Markus war auch dabei.
Und heute? 
Seit heute morgen Regen. So ein Scheiss.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2008)

ja ja , und ich arsch hab auf der baustell gearbeitet, und heut, wo ich zeit hätt, da schiffts, und die wettervoraussicht, ist a ned toll, ich werd jetzt mal zum stadler fohrn, mal schaun ob ich was gscheids find


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ja , und ich arsch hab auf der baustell gearbeitet, und heut, wo ich zeit hätt, da schiffts, und die wettervoraussicht, ist a ned toll, ich werd jetzt mal zum stadler fohrn, mal schaun ob ich was gscheids find



Wir werden dann auch mal nach Erlangen fahren brauch mal wieder was zum anziehen nicht immer bloß Radklamotten.


----------



## Schoschi (15. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss den Bernd auch mal plätten, da würden mir bestimmt einige hier im Forum noch dabei helfen........

Schließlich hab ich Kampferfahrung, ich wurde schon mal von ner Blondine verhauen...........

Ich musste der beim Sparring irgendwie die ganze Zeit auf die Hupen glotzen........ich weiß auch nicht.........waren ja auch voll die Dinger


----------



## Axalp (15. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ausnahmen davon sind falsche Ossis aus dem sächischen Teil des Schwarzwaldes!!
> Güg Güg, Güg Güg rüfds us dem Wald!!



Gähn...der ist ja sooo alt. Du musst Dir schon was neues einfallen lassen. 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Musik aus?
> Könnte noch ein paar PC Boxen mitbringen, dann könnten wir zusätzlich evtl. Bikefilme oder Musik DVD'S(Ich habe ca. 140 Stück) laufen lassen.
> 
> Bernd



Ja kei' Wunder dass Du kei' Kondie und Fahrtechnik hast, wenn Du immer vor der Glotze hängst.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2008)

Also noch mal an alle. An alle die morgen keine Dua mitfahren. 18.00 Uhr Pfarrheim Leutenbach.
@Robert ruf mich mal an wann du kommst ich hole dich vom Zug in Forchheim ab. 0172/1082509. oder schreib ne PN.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja kei' Wunder dass Du kei' Kondie und Fahrtechnik hast, wenn Du immer vor der Glotze hängst.



Die einzige Technik die der hat ist sein GPS am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die einzige Technik die der hat ist sein GPS am Bike.


Du hast meine Nasenbeinbrechtechnik vergessen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. August 2008)

@ Thomas: Vergiss nicht das Wasserbett für morgen Nacht vorzubereiten!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also noch mal an alle. An alle die morgen keine Dua mitfahren. 18.00 Uhr Pfarrheim Leutenbach.
> @Robert ruf mich mal an wann du kommst ich hole dich vom Zug in Forchheim ab. 0172/1082509. oder schreib ne PN.


Wann wollt ihr denn morgen starten bzw. wie ist der Routenplan? Evtl. fahre ich doch ein Stück mit bzw. komme nach.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2008)

Um ca. 13.00 Uhr in Leutenbach bei mir startend und eine gemütliche Runde keine Ahnung wohin.


----------



## kubikjch (16. August 2008)

Fahr heut die Dua  leider net mit.
Der Markus soll halt dann zu mir kommen, wegen Duschen.

Bis heut abend


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Fahr heut die Dua  leider net mit.



Des is a besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (16. August 2008)

Blödl

Des problem is, wenn du die führst, werd ihr bis sexa net beim Pfarrheim sei


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Blödl
> 
> Des problem is, wenn du die führst, werd ihr bis sexa net beim Pfarrheim sei



Beim Pfarrheim schon blos in welchem Dorf ist fraglich.


----------



## schu2000 (16. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> kubikjch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Blödl
> ...



Die Frage is ob mer dann bis um Sexa überhaupt scho aus Leutnbach draußen sind


----------



## Axalp (16. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die Frage is ob mer dann bis um Sexa überhaupt scho aus Leutnbach draußen sind



... weil wir immer noch auf den Bernd warten...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ... weil wir immer noch auf den Bernd warten...


Orsch!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2008)

hallöchen, und habt der den gestrigen abend gut überstanden, ich hab mich frecktgelacht, war super gut die diashow
@roland 
geb mir bescheid wegen was ich dir schulde


----------



## macmount (17. August 2008)

--- 58 km, 200hm om kanool mid maim glaan - komendaar - des wor longwailich !!!??? - eds därfi longsom dräniern - schaiss hausbau
no denn bis denn, änd sgäri dräils- 
übrichens subbä oiär ax bildä - obbä des nägsda moll mehra bannorama und wenichä roland


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallöchen, und habt der den gestrigen abend gut überstanden, ich hab mich frecktgelacht, war super gut die diashow
> @roland
> geb mir bescheid wegen was ich dir schulde



Wir haben bis 05.15 Uhr weitergefeiert. Dann noch mal Kopfschmerztablette und ab ins Bett.


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2008)

Morgen früh aner zeit zum biken in der fränkischen, zur klassischen trailtour??????
werd um 9.00 in rothb starten


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2008)

Bin vorhin mit dem Jochen von aner Dua zurückkumma Thema Haxen verdauen. 25 KM und 572 HM Wir haben heute mal wieder (zum 2 mal) die Treppe an der Burgruine beim Kirschenweg gefahren. War die früher steil
Kirschenweg runter war auch mal wieder schön.
Wos verstehstn unter aner klassischen Trailtour (Vollgas durch die fränkische oder)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin vorhin mit dem Jochen von aner Dua zurückkumma Thema Haxen verdauen. 25 KM und 572 HM Wir haben heute mal wieder (zum 2 mal) die Treppe an der Burgruine beim Kirschenweg gefahren. War die früher steil
> Kirschenweg runter war auch mal wieder schön.
> Wos verstehstn unter aner klassischen Trailtour (Vollgas durch die fränkische oder)?



na du hirsch, alles was spass macht, oswald , adlersta , pavilon, usw


----------



## Axalp (18. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na du hirsch, alles was spass macht, oswald , adlersta , pavilon, usw



Hmh, ich weiss net ob das dem Roland noch Spass macht. Im Moment ist er eher im CC-Rausch.  

Mir fahren je nach Wetter entweder am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag-Nachmittag noch eine AM-Runde in der Fränkischen. 

Primär-Ziel: Hohenmeter fressen im Trubachtal.


----------



## Axalp (19. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, ich weiss net ob das dem Roland noch Spass macht. Im Moment ist er eher im CC-Rausch.
> 
> Mir fahren je nach Wetter entweder am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag-Nachmittag noch eine AM-Runde in der Fränkischen.
> 
> Primär-Ziel: Hohenmeter fressen im Trubachtal.



Treffpunkt: *Mittwoch *(also morgen) 16.30 Bahnhof Kirchehrenbach

Dauer: ca. 3-4h

Tourcharakter: ALL-MOUNTAIN!!! Wer trotzdem mit dem Freerider kommt ist selbst schuld...


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: *Mittwoch *(also morgen) 16.30 Bahnhof Kirchehrenbach
> 
> Dauer: ca. 3-4h
> 
> Tourcharakter: ALL-MOUNTAIN!!! Wer trotzdem mit dem Freerider kommt ist selbst schuld...



Leider kann ich am Mittwoch nicht da ich am Donnerstag mit dem Peter eine Dua fahre.


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider kann ich am Mittwoch nicht da ich am Donnerstag mit dem Peter eine Dua fahre.



Ja , wir wollen an tag in die berge, richtig gute trailtour machen, mit tragen (bergauf), aber wir werden scho a paar nette fotof machen


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2008)

ja Markus eigentlich Testgelände für deinen LFR. Endlich mal die 66 èr einfahren.
hab ich gerade in der Tourenbeschreibung gefunden.

*obere trails sind S2-3/G2... dann S4/G3, dann stieg ist S5/G5... aber echt cool - >1000hm technisches trail! (wie immer war nass so könnten wir unten nicht alles fahren)
*

(Schlotter, Kniezitter)


----------



## Axalp (19. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Markus eigentlich Testgelände für deinen LFR. Endlich mal die 66 èr einfahren.
> hab ich gerade in der Tourenbeschreibung gefunden.
> 
> *obere trails sind S2-3/G2... dann S4/G3, dann stieg ist S5/G5... aber echt cool - >1000hm technisches trail! (wie immer war nass so könnten wir unten nicht alles fahren)
> ...



Das nächste Mal gerne. 

Morgen heisst's erst mal wieder Benunzen verdienen für mein neues Bügeleisen.


----------



## Schoschi (20. August 2008)

Hey,

werd morgen wahrscheinlich mitm Christian (Arbeitskollege ausm fernen Osten) mal nach Osternohe schauen, nachmittags so gegen 2 denk ich. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat melden.........werden mal die Lightfreeridetauglichkeit (!) testen........das wär doch bestimmt was fürn Markus!!!!! Kommst raus ausm Büro?


----------



## Axalp (20. August 2008)

Servus Schorsch,

wäre sofort dabei, aber so kurzfristig lässt sich da nichts machen 

Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Ja Ja der Markus drückt sich wo es nur geht.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Schaut euch mal das an. Wahnsinn da bin ich (und der Bernd) ein Chorknabe dagegen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm


----------



## Thomas72 (20. August 2008)

Sauber Roland,

da fühlt man sich wie ein Kindergartenkind


----------



## Axalp (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das an. Wahnsinn da bin ich (und der Bernd) ein Chorknabe dagegen.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm



Man beachte insbesondere das Bike, das der Kollege fährt 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Ja der Markus drückt sich wo es nur geht.





Zitat Bernd: Orsch!


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Was so ein Ransom kann wenn es in den *"richtigen"* Händen ist.

Eine Doppelbrücke ist doch eh nicht erlaubt oder?


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eine Doppelbrücke ist doch eh nicht erlaubt oder?



Erlaubt ist was Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

Servus Markus,

sage für heute ab. Werd morgen ne längere Crossbike Runde drehen.

Jochen


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was so ein Ransom kann wenn es in den *"richtigen"* Händen ist.
> 
> Eine Doppelbrücke ist doch eh nicht erlaubt oder?



also des blaue radl, gfällt mer viel besser, aber fohrn könna die scho, alle achtung, perfekt


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> also des blaue radl, gfällt mer viel besser, aber fohrn könna die scho, alle achtung, perfekt



Des is doch Weibertürkis obba a schöne Gabel hots drin. Ned so a Spielzeug wie du.
Apropo morgen wird aber mid dein SX gfoan ned mid dein Leichdbau Freak.
Bin um 7.00 Uhr bei dir. Wos mach man wenns morgen früh regned ?


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Markus,
> 
> sage für heute ab. Werd morgen ne längere Crossbike Runde drehen.
> 
> Jochen



Häsd hald um 21.00 Uhr abgesagt da wäre er schon wieder zu Hause gewesen.

Nur Probleme !!


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Häsd hald um 21.00 Uhr abgesagt da wäre er schon wieder zu Hause gewesen.
> 
> Nur Probleme !!



Ach leck mich doch am A...
Schau lieber dasd morgen net nei der schlucht neifällst, sonst kömma mondach und diensdoch knicken.
ich hob übrigens mal wecha ana pension anfrocht


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ach leck mich doch am A...
> Schau lieber dasd morgen net nei der schlucht neifällst, sonst kömma mondach und diensdoch knicken.
> ich hob übrigens mal wecha ana pension anfrocht



Nei ana Pension werd ned ganga und die Unterwäsch a ned gwechseld höchstens untereinander. Alles andere kosd zu viel Penunzn.


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is doch Weibertürkis obba a schöne Gabel hots drin. Ned so a Spielzeug wie du.
> Apropo morgen wird aber mid dein SX gfoan ned mid dein Leichdbau Freak.
> Bin um 7.00 Uhr bei dir. Wos mach man wenns morgen früh regned ?



in den bergen fährt mer mitn freak, des is zwar genausoschwer, wie mei andra kistn, aber aweng wendiger, und des brauch mer morgen. 
zum thema regen, bei uns kanns vonmiraus pissn, aber die berg werden trocken sein
daniel kommt um 6.45 uhr zu mir


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2008)

geht ihr allans oder mit frauen


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht ihr allans oder mit frauen



allaans, willst mit?


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nei ana Pension werd ned ganga und die Unterwäsch a ned gwechseld höchstens untereinander. Alles andere kosd zu viel Penunzn.



Sei bloß ruhig wecha die Penunzn. 
Mußt halt amol a rad weniger kaafn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> in den bergen fährt mer mitn freak, des is zwar genausoschwer, wie mei andra kistn, aber aweng wendiger, und des brauch mer morgen.
> zum thema regen, bei uns kanns vonmiraus pissn, aber die berg werden trocken sein
> daniel kommt um 6.45 uhr zu mir



Des hod obba auf den Video anders ausgschaud wie der mid sein SX gfoan is.
Richdiche Männer häddn des SX gnumma.
Fahr um 6.15 los. müsste dann auch so um 6.45 bei dir sein.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> allaans, willst mit?



Ohne Frauen denn Bu.... macht die Beine schwach hod scho an Roggi sein Träner gsochd.
Hob komm auch mit wir fahren am Berg auch nicht so schnell damit du hinterher kommst.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sei bloß ruhig wecha die Penunzn.
> Mußt halt amol a rad weniger kaafn



Ich hock ned sicher in einem Grosskonzern. Und schaukle meine E.... Ich muss meine Brötchen noch hart erarbeiten.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich hob übrigens mal wecha ana pension anfrocht



Du willst dich doch blos wieder neben mich legen und mich befummeln wenn ich schlafe


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Brötchen noch hart erarbeiten.


Wann machst´n des
Du host doch vor láuder radfoan goa ka dsaid dazu


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du willst dich doch blos wieder neben mich legen und mich befummeln wenn ich schlafe



Genau


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2008)

ich muss nächst woch scho woeder arbeiten


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2008)

socht mal, was isn mitn bernd los, hockt der immer noch beim dia schaua,weil mer nix mer hört vona


----------



## kubikjch (20. August 2008)

eigendlich issser widda auf arbeit, also sollte er widda dsaid ham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> socht mal, was isn mitn bernd los, hockt der immer noch beim dia schaua,weil mer nix mer hört vona



Sei doch froh wennsd sei Gwaf nimma höast. Ich hob vom Samsdoch nu genuch. Ich hob die Wochn mol mid ihm delefoniert also lebn tut er noch. der wird des Wochenend scho mol Dsaid hom.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hock ned sicher in einem Grosskonzern. Und schaukle meine E.... Ich muss meine Brötchen noch hart erarbeiten.



Also da fehlen mir die Worte!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich muss nächst woch scho woeder arbeiten



ja wenn wir dort sind werden wir einige Bilder machen damit du dich nicht ärgern musst wenn du auf Arbeit bist.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> socht mal, was isn mitn bernd los, hockt der immer noch beim dia schaua,weil mer nix mer hört vona



Do bini Hase!!
Wo fohrdern morgn überhabbd no? Ich hoba ja do so a Vermudung.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also da fehlen mir die Worte!!



Der nächste Grosskonzern Besetzer.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Lieber Bernd 

hast du mit dieser Auswertungsseite etwas anfangen können ?
Ich werde die Tour mal morgen aufzeichnen vielleicht kann man sie dann anhand der Seite auswerten.

In ewiger Dankbarkeit

Dein Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2008)

Salve,

erster Lagebericht von Osternohe, waren heut zu viert dort. Erste Sahne. Nicht besonders groß aber dafür ist man schnell wieder oben. Aber die kurze Strecke ist voll mit lustigen Spielerein. Ideal für kleine, mittlere und große Flugschule. Drops und Hupfer in allen Formen und Größen. 
Mich hats gleich bei den ersten paar Metern dermaßen zerlegt, noch nicht warm gefahren und nicht konzentriert. So ein lumpiger Step up und ich verlier mein Rad unter den Füßen. Beim folgenden Step down nen halben Frontflip gezaubert......aber nix passiert außer Hose aufgerissen.........
@ Roland, Sven, Markus und sonst wer.......da müss ma unbedingt demnächst  nen Betriebsausflug hinmachen. Bilder hat der Michl paar gemacht, aber nix dramatisches, wenn ma mal dort sind müss ma des nachholen........


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> Mich hats gleich bei den ersten paar Metern dermaßen zerlegt, noch nicht warm gefahren und nicht konzentriert. So ein lumpiger Step up und ich verlier mein Rad unter den Füßen.


Wohl grod an Riegl aufgrissn hä? 
DON'T EAT AND DRIVE!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2008)

Kann morgen evtl früher zum Arbeiten aufhören. HAt jemand Lust und Zeit für ne Tour?


----------



## kubikjch (21. August 2008)

Lust häddie vielleicht scho, aber ka dsaid. Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## Axalp (21. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> erster Lagebericht von Osternohe, waren heut zu viert dort. Erste Sahne. Nicht besonders groß aber dafür ist man schnell wieder oben. Aber die kurze Strecke ist voll mit lustigen Spielerein. Ideal für kleine, mittlere und große Flugschule. Drops und Hupfer in allen Formen und Größen.
> Mich hats gleich bei den ersten paar Metern dermaßen zerlegt, noch nicht warm gefahren und nicht konzentriert. So ein lumpiger Step up und ich verlier mein Rad unter den Füßen. Beim folgenden Step down nen halben Frontflip gezaubert......aber nix passiert außer Hose aufgerissen.........
> @ Roland, Sven, Markus und sonst wer.......da müss ma unbedingt demnächst  nen Betriebsausflug hinmachen. Bilder hat der Michl paar gemacht, aber nix dramatisches, wenn ma mal dort sind müss ma des nachholen........



Auf jeden Fall!!! Vor allem weil das nächste Mal das hier mitbringen werde:





Gestern ersteigert. Morgen werd ich's holen... wenn mir bis dahin der Scheiss-Automat genug Benunzen ausspuckt 

Die nächste Woche bin ich erstmal weg, danach kommen meine Leut, aber dann sehr gerne.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann morgen evtl früher zum Arbeiten aufhören. HAt jemand Lust und Zeit für ne Tour?



Ja Berndilein ich hätt scho Lust mit Dir zu foan

Peter vielleicht auch ?


----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2008)

Wow,

Glückwunsch zu der Kistn.....damit geht scho weng was. Was ist denn mit deinem Scott? Freeridetourer oder was?
Moing muss ich auf an Geburtsdoch. Bin seit dem AX ka gescheite Tour mehr gfoan....oh mann, brauch erst mal Geheimtraining.
Also bin grad genau so fertig wie nach ner AX Etappe, das war heut so anstrengend......ich weiß nicht.......Oko ist net so schlimm, war heut früh scho weng schwelg.......werd alt


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!! Vor allem weil das nächste Mal das hier mitbringen werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja spinnst denn Du jetzt muss ich mir auch eine andere Gabel kaufen. Sonst ist ja deiner 2 cm länger.
Was soll ich sagen schönes Bergab Radl. Hoffentlich hast noch Platz in deim Keller.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2008)

Ham heut unseren Rekord gebrochen 17 KM 1050 HM 6 Std.


----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ham heut unseren Rekord gebrochen 17 KM 1050 HM 6 Std.





oh mann.......ich sags euch, mitm Schlepplift den Berg nauf kann so entspannend sein..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> oh mann.......ich sags euch, mitm Schlepplift den Berg nauf kann so entspannend sein..........



Den hätt ich auch brauchen können wie wir droben waren hab ich Blut und Wasser geschwitzt. Nicht mehr viel da vom AX.


----------



## schu2000 (21. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ham heut unseren Rekord gebrochen 17 KM 1050 HM 6 Std.



Hast Du Dich verschrieben, 6 Stunden???  Hab die letzten beiden Tage mal wieder was für die Kondi gemacht damit der AX-Effekt net ganz verloren geht. Gestern 70km und net so viel Hömes mitm Opium, heut 46km und a paar mehr Hömes mitm Hardtail  der Spaßfaktor bei den Touren war allerdings eher bescheiden 

@Markus: Wo soll des noch mit Dir hinführen, erst des Schrott Ransom, dann des Froschschenkelfresserbike und jetzt noch a Speiseeis Big Igitt...  viel Spaß mit dem Teil und happy (+unfallfreies) biking!!! 

Osternohe wär ich a mit dabei!! Müss mer mal was ausmachen! Und was ich ja am Wochenend a scho gsagt hab, Silbersattel/Steinach bei Sonneberg wär a mal was! Da is ja Ende August (30./31.) wieder iXS German Cup.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich verschrieben, 6 Stunden???




Nein und bergauf waren wir noch schneller als bergab.


----------



## Axalp (21. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja spinnst denn Du jetzt muss ich mir auch eine andere Gabel kaufen. Sonst ist ja deiner 2 cm länger.
> Was soll ich sagen schönes Bergab Radl. Hoffentlich hast noch Platz in deim Keller.



Joa, im Keller wird's jetzt eng... aber jetzt sind alle Bereiche abgedeckt:

Zesty: AM (AX,Touren,Marathons...)
Ransom: LFR (Schlüsselstellen,Gardasee, Freeride-X...)
Big Hit: Bike-Park

Du weisst doch: Auf die Länge kommt's net an, getreu dem Motto: Er ist zwar kurz, aber dafür schön dünn...

@Sven: Wie wär's mal mit AX-Homepage programmieren anstatt ständig auf dem Bock zu sitzen? SPASS


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ham heut unseren Rekord gebrochen 17 KM 1050 HM 6 Std.


Wo wordern etz? Innsbruck?


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Berndilein ich hätt scho Lust mit Dir zu foan
> 
> Peter vielleicht auch ?


Ich ruf dich morgen mal an!
Ach ja! Das Programm ist kein Problem!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!! Vor allem weil das nächste Mal das hier mitbringen werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh weh o weh!! Etz mussi dann wohl a wos machn so wies ausschaud!

Kongredes Nunderrollrod!
Is des ned aweng gla für dich???


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Programm ist kein Problem!


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann morgen evtl früher zum Arbeiten aufhören. HAt jemand Lust und Zeit für ne Tour?



wann u wo willstn fohrn, zeit hab ich eigendlich ned(drecksbau) aber mal guckn, und was willstn fohrn, tour oder schl-stelln(brotzeit) oder allse


waren gestern am scharnitzjoch (wettersteingeb) war der absolute hammer, hab die tour jetzt zum drittnmal gmacht, aber desmal hats mer am besten gfolln, da ich den puittrail komplett gfohrn bin, zwar ned durch, aber alla stelln, und die mitstreiter worn a superdrauf. bilder gibs a genug, muss ich erst hochladen, morgen oder wenns pisst, muss jetzt wieder aufm bau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann u wo willstn fohrn, zeit hab ich eigendlich ned(drecksbau) aber mal guckn, und was willstn fohrn, tour oder schl-stelln(brotzeit) oder allse
> 
> 
> waren gestern am scharnitzjoch (wettersteingeb) war der absolute hammer, hab die tour jetzt zum drittnmal gmacht, aber desmal hats mer am besten gfolln, da ich den puittrail komplett gfohrn bin, zwar ned durch, aber alla stelln, und die mitstreiter worn a superdrauf. bilder gibs a genug, muss ich erst hochladen, morgen oder wenns pisst, muss jetzt wieder aufm bau



Ich hoff morgen pisst es ich brauch Bilder für die Seele.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoff morgen pisst es ich brauch Bilder für die Seele.



Für dei Seele brauchsd nix mehr! Di ghörd eh scho dem Deifl!!


----------



## ragazza (22. August 2008)

Tag auch ihr bergaborientierten Bergabfahrer


  Hab die Woche auch a bisserl was für meine Kondi gmacht und bin in vier Tagen 350 km und geschätzte 6000hm durchs Karwendel geradelt.Der Trailanteil ist da leider bescheiden,da stimmen Tourenbeschreibungen und Wirklichkeit selten überein.Nur wenn man die Routen verlässt und stattdessen Wanderwege abfährt wirds interessanter.Einmal musste ich mich seitlich ablegen,blieb in einem Schlamm-Kuhsch,.-.,-Gemisch stecken.Hab dann auch so gerochen:kotz:
@ Sven: unsre ehemals geplante Route bin ich auch abgefahren,sehr CC-lastig,wenn wir wieder mal zusammen fahren dann lieber was anderes.Für dieses Jahr ist eh Schluss,hab ja noch zwei Wochen auf La Palma gebucht und keinen Urlaub mehr übrig.
@Markus,tolles Bergabfahrrad,viel Spaß damit

Und macht mir keine Ragazzas beim bergabfahren


----------



## kubikjch (22. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!! Vor allem weil das nächste Mal das hier mitbringen werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Markus,

fährst du deswege extra nach Karlsruhe oder fährst eh heim?


----------



## kubikjch (22. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oh weh o weh!! Etz mussi dann wohl a wos machn so wies ausschaud!
> 
> Kongredes Nunderrollrod!
> Is des ned aweng gla für dich???



Kaa Problem, schau da
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-Expert_W0QQitemZ230283644874QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283644874&_trkparms=72%3A822%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

oder für die gröbere Gangart
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Nucleon-ST-Downhill-Freeride_W0QQitemZ320286414463QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320286414463&_trkparms=72%3A822%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

oder aber wennst was gscheits willt
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Whiplash-Freeride-Bike-Mountainbike-Downhill_W0QQitemZ280258705077QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280258705077&_trkparms=72%3A822%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Axalp (22. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> fährst du deswege extra nach Karlsruhe oder fährst eh heim?



Ich wär heute ohnehin nach Karlsruhe gefahren (Ist schon länger geplant).
Einer meiner besten Kumpel wohnt in Karlsruhe. Mit dem geh ich heute abend einen *ups* um die Neuerungenschaft zu feiern 

Morgen geht's dann in den Schwarzwald und am Sonntag in die Heimat meines AM.

Au revoir et à tout à l'heure!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. August 2008)

Das Bighit ist schon ein super Radl, das tät mir auch gefallen, mit ner Singelcrowngabel ists fürn Bikepark nochn bissl besser.......und es ist ein Viergelenker..........also nen Eingelenker würd ich mir nimmer kaufen......bin fastn bissl neidisch....


----------



## kubikjch (22. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wär heute ohnehin nach Karlsruhe gefahren (Ist schon länger geplant).
> Einer meiner besten Kumpel wohnt in Karlsruhe. Mit dem geh ich heute abend einen *ups* um die Neuerungenschaft zu feiern
> 
> Morgen geht's dann in den Schwarzwald und am Sonntag in die Heimat meines AM.
> ...



Na, dann wüsch ich dir viel spaß mit deinem neuem Baby und einen schönen Urlaub
Bis die tage


----------



## Thomas72 (22. August 2008)

Jochen, bist du anoch auf ärbadd


----------



## kubikjch (22. August 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Jochen, bist du anoch auf ärbadd



Naa, ich hob nu urlaub


----------



## macmount (22. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!! Vor allem weil das nächste Mal das hier mitbringen werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eds schbinnäns alla obbär kuuhles dail ju kännod bii duu schbessialaisd - wenn ju nou wodd ai miien
fill schbass im urlaub und brenn mär kaa frandsösin (is fasd wi frisösin fälld mä grood auf) oo
zerberus der Wolf


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2008)

da waren sie noch lustig






[/URL][/IMG]

da schon nicht mehr so





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und jetzt begann erstmal die plagerei





[/URL][/IMG]
 die letzten meter hoch zum joch auf 2048mh





[/URL][/IMG]

und dann sahen wir unsere abfahrt (teilweise)





[/URL][/IMG]

und dann gings ab





[/URL][/IMG]
zum einfahren auf den richtig trail, war des genau richtig





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann hatten wir nochne nette begegnung, mit den jungs hier , die nen wettlauf bergab mit uns machten, wo wir natürlich die schwächeren waren





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dann kam der eigendliche trail, mit den ich noch ne rechnung offen hatte ( ich hab gewonnen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

und fast zum schluss, kurz vor ne pfützen überquerung, wurde es etwas nass und rutschig, und als roland ankam, sagt ich noch vorsicht, es ist wicki wicki, aber er wusste ja ned was ich damit meinte, und dachte ,nochmal gas geben, tja pech gehabt





[/URL][/IMG]
 aber nix passiert, danach noch gemütlich zum auto radeln, und wieder heim, schad, wär gerne noch ein paar tage geblieben, aber der herbst kommt ja noch


----------



## KäptnFR (22. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eine Doppelbrücke ist doch eh nicht erlaubt oder?





schu2000 schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist was Spaß macht


seh ich in dem fall irgendwie auch so


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> kaa Problem, Schau Da
> http://cgi.ebay.de/specialized-big-hit-expert_w0qqitemz230283644874qqcmdzviewitem?hash=item230283644874&_trkparms=72%3a822%7c39%3a1%7c66%3a2%7c65%3a12%7c240%3a1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Oder Für Die Gröbere Gangart
> ...



F


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> seh ich in dem fall irgendwie auch so



Also Ihr habts echt drauf. In dem Video schaut des echt genial aus wie Ihr den Trail fahrt Respect. Das mit der Doppelbrücke ist ein Scherz an den Markus aber er hat das schon bereinigt und ein Big Hit für den Downhill gekauft.


----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das Bighit ist schon ein super Radl, das tät mir auch gefallen, mit ner Singelcrowngabel ists fürn Bikepark nochn bissl besser.......und es ist ein Viergelenker..........also nen Eingelenker würd ich mir nimmer kaufen......bin fastn bissl neidisch....



Du bist ein Schmarrer der Eingelenker kann nichts dafür das dich runtergezogen hat. Der Eingelenker hat ein ehrliches Fahrverhalten.
Also ich hab jetzt zwei und würde mir jederzeit einen weitern kaufen. Bei mir ist es eh Wurscht was ich fahre ich flieg da oder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. August 2008)

QUOTE=Axalp;5054613]Ich wär heute ohnehin nach Karlsruhe gefahren (Ist schon länger geplant).
Einer meiner besten Kumpel wohnt in Karlsruhe. Mit dem geh ich heute abend einen *ups* um die Neuerungenschaft zu feiern 

Morgen geht's dann in den Schwarzwald und am Sonntag in die Heimat meines AM.

Au revoir et à tout à l'heure!!![/QUOTE]

Also deine besten Kumpel wohnen hier in Oberfranken. Das das klar ist.
Gefeiert wird sowieso nur in Oberfranken.
Der Schwarzwald ist nicht mehr deine Heimat.
Die Franzosen essen gerne Frösche und Schnecken:kotz:
Und richtig geile Schnecken laufen nicht am Franzosenstrand herum.

Wo machst du Urlaub Ostfrankreich ?


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> seh ich in dem fall irgendwie auch so



hey käptn, welcher weg warn des, aufm video (PN)


----------



## Schoschi (23. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schmarrer der Eingelenker kann nichts dafür das dich runtergezogen hat. Der Eingelenker hat ein ehrliches Fahrverhalten.
> Also ich hab jetzt zwei und würde mir jederzeit einen weitern kaufen. Bei mir ist es eh Wurscht was ich fahre ich flieg da oder da.



Also mein 4Gelenker geht viel besser wie der Einer.............geflogen wär ich so oder so.........       aber der Pedalrückschlag langweilt manchmal scho weng......


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> da waren sie noch lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das ein Hammertrail ich bin immer noch hin und weg super Bilder super Wetter einfach alles totaler Wahnsinn. Der schönste Sport der Welt.


----------



## kubikjch (23. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> F



F... Was??????????
Machst jetzt an auf Peter


----------



## 0815p (23. August 2008)

gaht morgen was zam, oder macht ihr pause wegen montag u dienstag


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> gaht morgen was zam, oder macht ihr pause wegen montag u dienstag



Ich werd des Wochenende nicht fahren. War gestern noch mit dem Bernd unterwegs. Also im ganzen 4 mal des reicht. Und Montag Dienstag werden ja auch wieder einige HM zusammen kommen. Ich geh morgen mit der Chefin   wandern.


----------



## kubikjch (23. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werd des Wochenende nicht fahren. . Ich geh morgen mit der Chefin   wandern.



Krank??


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Krank??



nein ich will mich schonen damit ich vor dir auf der Alm bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. August 2008)

@roland u jochen
euch viel spass am montag u dienstag, und macht paar fotos,aber ich bin eh wieder ned drauf, denn endweder muss ich fotografieren oder bin ned dabei


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u jochen
> euch viel spass am montag u dienstag, und macht paar fotos,aber ich bin eh wieder ned drauf, denn endweder muss ich fotografieren oder bin ned dabei



ja und wir schicken dir sogar eins vom Gipfelkreuz auf Arbeit per MMS. 
Aber nicht das du dich ärgerst. Denn das wollen wir ja nicht.


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2008)

hoffendlich findet ihr des gipfelkreutz
welch der touren wollt ihr machen (von den viern)


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

am besten alle vier, mir ham ja fast 2 Tage Zeit


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ja und wir schicken dir sogar eins vom Gipfelkreuz auf Arbeit per MMS.
> Aber nicht das du dich ärgerst. Denn das wollen wir ja nicht.


Bis ihr Vögl am Gipflkreuz seid is der Bedär scho längsd von der Ärbärd daham und hod nu a Dur mid mir in der Frängischn gmachd!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> am besten alle vier, mir ham ja fast 2 Tage Zeit


Buahhhhhh! 
Der is ned schlechd!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und fast zum schluss, kurz vor ne pfützen überquerung, wurde es etwas nass und rutschig, und als roland ankam, sagt ich noch vorsicht, es ist *wicki wicki*, aber er wusste ja ned was ich damit meinte, und dachte ,nochmal gas geben, tja pech gehabt


Also do mussi den Roland amol in Schutz nehma! Des hobbi ja a nu nie ghörd.
I kenn blos: Hey Hey Wicki, Hey Wicki Hey, zieh fest das Segel a aaahn!!"
Obber  des hasd ja aned "BREMSEN".
Also wo kumdn des her? Hosd am End a weng an Schnabbs in deiner Dringflaschn ghabd? Odder irgenwos anders verbodenes eigschmissn??
Der Roland hod wahrscheinli Quicky Quicky verstandn!! Und für an Quicky iser ja immer zu hom!


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also do mussi den Roland amol in Schutz nehma! Des hobbi ja a nu nie ghörd.
> I kenn blos: Hey Hey Wicki, Hey Wicki Hey, zieh fest das Segel a aaahn!!"
> Obber  des hasd ja aned "BREMSEN".
> Also wo kumdn des her? Hosd am End a weng an Schnabbs in deiner Dringflaschn ghabd? Odder irgenwos anders verbodenes eigschmissn??
> Der Roland hod wahrscheinli Quicky Quicky verstandn!! Und für an Quicky iser ja immer zu hom!


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Buahhhhhh!
> Der is ned schlechd!!!



Mir fohrn ja a ka Roggy, also.......


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bis ihr Vögl am Gipflkreuz seid is der Bedär scho längsd von der Ärbärd daham und hod nu a Dur mid mir in der Frängischn gmachd!!!



Bis er mid dein Tempo a Dua in der fränkischen fährt sin wir a mol um die Welt gfoan und widda do.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mir fohrn ja a ka Roggy, also.......


Des stimmt! Du *trägsd* ja Fusion!!


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des stimmt! Du *trägsd* ja Fusion!!



Originalzitat Bernd: "Oorsch"


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bis er mid dein Tempo a Dua in der fränkischen fährt sin wir a mol um die Welt gfoan und widda do.


So So! Für dich is also der Bargblatz vor eura Schäbigen Bension die Welt? 
Wal weider wärder ned kumma wenn du die Führung übernimmsd!


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

@ Jochen hob grod die zwa Muddy Mary kaaft.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Originalzitat Bernd: "Oorsch"


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So So! Für dich is also der Bargblatz vor eura Schäbigen Bension die Welt?
> Wal weider wärder ned kumma wenn du die Führung übernimmsd!



Es wird auf jeden Fall interessant wenn ich die Führung übernehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Jochen hob grod die zwa Muddy Mary kaaft.



Hob heud früh beim Beck 4 Brödla und zwa Hörnla kaaft!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden Fall interessant wenn ich die Führung übernehme.



Gab es diesen Spruch nicht auch in den 30-er Jahren von einem Österreicher mit Seitenscheitel und Schnauzer?

War  auf jedenfall ne schöne Zeit mit dir!!!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im nächstem Leben wieder !!


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob heud früh beim Beck 4 Brödla und zwa Hörnla kaaft!!



Du host heud früh goa nix kaafd !! Weil früh kummsd du sowiso ned raus
Ich denk ehra die ham der Olek und Bolek brochd.


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Jochen hob grod die zwa Muddy Mary kaaft.



Was hommsn kost?


----------



## kubikjch (24. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob heud früh beim Beck 4 Brödla und zwa Hörnla kaaft!!



Selbe Froch.

Was hommsn kost?


----------



## macmount (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Jochen hob grod die zwa Muddy Mary kaaft.





> Hob heud früh beim Beck 4 Brödla und zwa Hörnla kaaft!!




des niwoo in dem forum singd immä mehra:kotz: - saidem iich kaa dsaid mer hob - irgendan schmarrn zä schraim - 
könnäd mä ned mol an schreddä ooschaffn für posds die kaaner wissn will


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des niwoo in dem forum singd immä mehra:kotz: - saidem iich kaa dsaid mer hob - irgendan schmarrn zä schraim -
> könnäd mä ned mol an schreddä ooschaffn für posds die kaaner wissn will



äääääääääääää öööööööööööö üüüüüüüüüüüüü ooooooooo


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> des niwoo in dem forum singd immä mehra:kotz: - saidem iich kaa dsaid mer hob - irgendan schmarrn zä schraim -
> könnäd mä ned mol an schreddä ooschaffn für posds die kaaner wissn will



Des middn Jochn woa intern weil mir davor drübergred ham. Des midn Bernd is wie imma a ganz gross Gschmarr.


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> äääääääääääää öööööööööööö üüüüüüüüüüüüü ooooooooo



der macmount hädd Arzt wern könna mid sein komischn Geschreibe obba fürs Studium woan die Hoa zu long.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> der macmount hädd Arzt wern könna mid sein komischn Geschreibe obba fürs Studium woan die Hoa zu long.



besser longa hooär als kurzär verschdond  (ich bass mi dem niwoo longsom widdär oo)


----------



## kubikjch (26. August 2008)

Birdriders goes Chiemgau

Angespornt durch den Artikel in der Freeride haben sich Roland und ich gestern nach Aschau aufgemacht um die in der Bikebravo beschriebenen Trails ausfindig zu machen.

Nachdem wir gestern in unserer Unterkunft angekommen sind, haben wir uns um ca. 13 Uhr ab Aschau hoch zu Kampenwand begeben.
Nach einem steilen und zähen Aufstieg auf ca. 1500m haben wir den Gipfel erreicht.






Nach ausgiebigem Kartenstudium haben wir uns für die erste Tour entschieden, die über diverse Skipisten und Reitwege hinab nach Aschau geführt hat.





Die Tour wurde mit 2 von 5 Punkten bewertet, aber für den Wiedereinstieg war das für mich genau ausreichend





Nachdem wir im Tal bei unserem Auto waren sind wir im Anschluß gleich noch nach Frasdorf um dort die sogenannte Feierabendrunde zu drehen.

Nach einem moderatem Anstieg :kotz:
haben wir auf der Alm erstmal eine Pause eingelegt.




danach gings auf einem Trail am Hang entlang zurück nach Aschau und von dort auf der Straße nach Frasdorf




Die Brücke war wohl Opfer eines Steinschlages




Nachdem auch dieser Trail geschafft war hatten wir ca. 31 km und 1500 hm hinter uns welche wir abend bei Becks aus der Dose begossen haben.

Am nächsten Tag gings nochmal auf die Kampenwand hoch um den sog. "Suldentrail" welcher von der Freeride als heftig beschrieben wurde zu erfahren.
Dies war der Einstieg.




Vom weiteren Verlauf gibt es leider nicht viele Bilder, wobei auf den Bildern eh alles nach Kinderkacke aussieht.
Anbei eine Schlüsselstelle die der Roland vor Publikum gemeistert hat.




Für mich, aber auch für Roland waren einige Stellen nicht fahrbar, was teilweise auch wegen der Nässe kam, aber der Trail ist wirklich heftig und bestimmt nur von wenigen komplett fahrbar. Wers versuchen will, GPS Daten sind vorhanden
Nach dieser Abfahrt gings zurück zum Auto und anschließend wieder nach Hause.
Einen als schwierig eingestuften Trail haben wir noch offen gelassen, aber es gibt bestimmt mal wieder Gelegenheit in diese wunderschöne Gegend zu kommen.
Anbei noch ein Bild eines munteren Laaiidfriireiders




und eines nicht mehr ganz so frischen





Alles in allem waren es sehr gelungene 2 Tage und das wichtigste alles ist heil geblieben.


----------



## Thomas72 (27. August 2008)

Na ihr zwei, da hattet ihr ja mächtig Spaß.

Aber Jochen, eines musst du mir verraten. Was versuchst du auf den einen Bild?

Besteigst du dein Fahrrad seitlich von der Bank aus?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoschi (27. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich steige auch ins Flurfördergeschäft ein.......da hat ma soviel Freizeit..........das FFT heißt aber glaub ich beim Roland Fahrrad und Freeridetechnik........

Wir haben uns Donnerstag nächste Woche mal ins Auge gefasst um zum "heftigen Lightfreeriden" nach Osternohe zu eiern. Wennst Wetter passt halt, wenns nass ist kannst ja nix fahren. Ein paar von der Arbeit und hoffentlich noch ein paar Birdrider........!!! Hat jemand Zeit? Kann der Markus seinen Ledercouchsessel auch mal kalt lassen???


----------



## schu2000 (27. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wir haben uns Donnerstag nächste Woche mal ins Auge gefasst um zum "heftigen Lightfreeriden" nach Osternohe zu eiern. Wennst Wetter passt halt, wenns nass ist kannst ja nix fahren. Ein paar von der Arbeit und hoffentlich noch ein paar Birdrider........!!! Hat jemand Zeit?



Mal meinen Chef interviewen ob ich da nen Tag Urlaub haben kann  Osternohe interessiert mich nämlich auch!

@Roland und Jochen: bei euren Bildern könnt ich anfangen zu :kotz:   ich muss unbedingt auch nochmal weg. Naja Ende September hab ich ein paar Tage Urlaub da werd ich evtl. auch mal dorthin düsen. Oder doch Vinschgau? Mal schauen


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2008)

@jochen
super bilder, wusste doch, das du es ned lassen kannst, die protekt, anzuziehen, ja, in den alpen machts schon ne menge spass, wenns nur ned immer so weit weg wäre, aber ich muss demnächst a nochmal  hin

bernd u ich ham gestern aweng techn traing gmacht, bernd ist sauper gfohrn, hat am pavilion nebentrail (steile natursteintreppe) die eine kehre (geländerdurchbruch) gschaft, dann senn mer noch zur muschelq. aufm wolfitrail, wo er alles, ausser die querliegende baum kehre gschaft hat, und die hat er knapp verfehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @jochen
> super bilder, wusste doch, das du es ned lassen kannst, die protekt, anzuziehen, ja, in den alpen machts schon ne menge spass, wenns nur ned immer so weit weg wäre, aber ich muss demnächst a nochmal  hin
> 
> bernd u ich ham gestern aweng techn traing gmacht, bernd ist sauper gfohrn, hat am pavilion nebentrail (steile natursteintreppe) die eine kehre (geländerdurchbruch) gschaft, dann senn mer noch zur muschelq. aufm wolfitrail, wo er alles, ausser die querliegende baum kehre gschaft hat, und die hat er knapp verfehlt



Hod er wohl sei Gleichgwichd widda gfunna. Des hodda doch domols aufn verbodana verlorn.


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2008)

F


----------



## kubikjch (27. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> F



Langsam spinnst
Blos das wasd schreibst


----------



## schu2000 (27. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> F


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hod er wohl sei Gleichgwichd widda gfunna. Des hodda doch domols aufn verbodana verlorn.



Ich hob letzde Wochn in der Riesenburg an Badzn Gleichgwichd gfunda. Des muss du aner verlorn hom.  Du wasd aned von wem des sei könnd odder?


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob letzde Wochn in der Riesenburg an Badzn Gleichgwichd gfunda. Des muss du aner verlorn hom.  Du wasd aned von wem des sei könnd odder?



ich denk den hob i bei der Treppn verlorn des wo nämlich im Weg gleng und ich bin ned rum kumma.


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Langsam spinnst
> Blos das wasd schreibst



Du Blödl ich hob wos neisedzn woll is obba ned ganga. 
Und dann habe ich das Internationale Zeichen gesetzt "F"


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denk den hob i bei der Treppn verlorn des wo nämlich im Weg gleng und ich bin ned rum kumma.


No dan bringi der des hald beim nächsdn mol mid. Obber dann hob ja ich widder ka Gleichgwichd mehr!


----------



## shift (28. August 2008)

Hey Jungs,

will bei euch keiner vom "lightfreeriden" auf den Männersport "Freeriden" wechseln?

ich hätte da noch ein schickes Demo zu verkaufen....






bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!

ach ja, kommt den keiner von euch Nasen mal für ein Wochenende zum riden vorbei?

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

Heute eine schöne Tour mit Peter gemacht 32KM 842 HM, bin zum ersten mal wieder den J.Kubik Gedächtnisweg gefahren. Block einwandfrei aber die Absturzstelle habe ich bleiben lassen. Peter sauber vorbei. Dann von der Burg Rabeneck runter war früher auch mal ein schwieriger Trail. Dann über Höhenweg und Muschelquelle zurück. Bei der Muschelquelle wollte ich heute wenden in zwei Zügen probieren einmal hinten und einmal vorne hat aber leider nicht geklappt. Dann mit 2 mal hinten nach einigen Versuchen durchgekommen

Am Sonntag wird gefahren Peter und ich sind es schon der Rest soll sich melden. Muss meine 5000 HM vollmachen 4087 Hm hab ich schon diese Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> will bei euch keiner vom "lightfreeriden" auf den Männersport "Freeriden" wechseln?
> 
> ...




Hey Stefan,

warum verkaufst du dein Demo wieder ? Ist es dir doch zu schnell bergab.Was willst du dir denn kaufen ein Carbonhardtail 

 Ich habe mir diese Woche einen Rahmen für einen richtigen Freerider gekauft muss ihn nur noch zusammenbauen wenn ich ihn habe.Werd dann auch mal ein Bild reinstellen.  Die Reifen werden Muddy Mary 2,5 sein, sehen ein wenig wie Traktorreifen aus. 

Ich würd ja gerne mal einen Kurzbesuch bei dir machen aber meine LFR Freunde ziehen noch nicht richtig.


----------



## shift (28. August 2008)

Hey,

fange ab dem 1.Sep beim Giantimporteur hier an. Da kann ich natürlich kein Speci mehr fahren. Mein neues wird ein Reign XO werden mit 36 Fox vorne und DHX hinten (16 u 17 cm).
Das Speci ist keinesfalls zu schnell für mich, war am Sonntag erst wieder in Lenzerheide riden-ist ein absolut geiles Bike. Von 2890Hm runter auf 1200-ein absolut geiler Trail. Allerdings ist es für die Freeriderennen zu langsam auf den geraden Stücken und bergauf...deshalb lieber ein Reign wie ein Glory....

bye stefan

ps. wennst Schwalbe fährst, kauf dir gleich Ersatzschläuche dazu


----------



## kubikjch (28. August 2008)

Hey Roland,

was willst mit deiner Signatur sagen.
Denken ist doch ein Fremdwort für dich

wann solls am Sonntag losgehen?


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> fange ab dem 1.Sep beim Giantimporteur hier an. Da kann ich natürlich kein Speci mehr fahren. Mein neues wird ein Reign XO werden mit 36 Fox vorne und DHX hinten (16 u 17 cm).
> Das Speci ist keinesfalls zu schnell für mich, war am Sonntag erst wieder in Lenzerheide riden-ist ein absolut geiles Bike. Von 2890Hm runter auf 1200-ein absolut geiler Trail. Allerdings ist es für die Freeriderennen zu langsam auf den geraden Stücken und bergauf...deshalb lieber ein Reign wie ein Glory....
> ...



Solange es keine Nobby Nic sind find ich die Schwalbe fürs LFR nicht mal so schlecht. Hatte letztens auch bei meinem Zonenschein einen Durchschlag und da sind Maxxis drauf. Den Reign Rahmen hab ich mir auch angeschaut gefällt mir sehr gut.
Einen DHX 4 Coil (glaube das heisst so) fahre ich demnächst auch. Ich würde mein neues Bike gerne noch heuer bei dir probieren. Muss noch mal mit den anderen reden.


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> was willst mit deiner Signatur sagen.
> Denken ist doch ein Fremdwort für dich
> ...



Hat ein bekannter Freerider gesagt. ich denke das stimmt auch so. Ich kann es ja leider schon nachvollziehen.

Sonntag so 9.00-9.30 sollen ja 1000 HM werden. Ich will mal hoffen das unser Freund aus Hausen auch mit von der Partie ist denn der ist seit dem AX keine 1000 HM mehr gefahren. Gerne dazugesellen kann sich auch unserer Freund aus Hagenbach denn da gilt das selbe.


----------



## shift (28. August 2008)

@roland

easy meldet euch einfach davor mal (nicht zu kurzfristig) und nicht zu spät, wegen dem Schnee. Dann könnens wir mal krachen lassen....


bye stefan


----------



## Schoschi (28. August 2008)

Hey ihr Birdrider, (hat nciht jeder von uns irgendwie einen Vogel.....)

der Freund aus Hagenbach muss des WE in SIegritz die Galferskerwa mit ausrichten.......hätt aber voll Bock zu fahren. Nächste Woche hab ich Nachtschicht, d.h. bin nachmittags daheim, vielleicht geht da was.....

@Roland: Wie neuer Rahmen............  des will ich jetzt aber wissen........jetzt hast cc, enduro, lightfreeride, dh............stimmt, da fehlt nochn ordentlicher Freeirder..........du bist doch narrisch.........

Fährst am Donnerstag mit zum Hupfen.......?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat ein bekannter Freerider gesagt. ich denke das stimmt auch so. Ich kann es ja leider schon nachvollziehen.
> 
> Sonntag so 9.00-9.30 sollen ja 1000 HM werden. Ich will mal hoffen das unser Freund aus Hausen auch mit von der Partie ist denn der ist seit dem AX keine 1000 HM mehr gefahren. Gerne dazugesellen kann sich auch unserer Freund aus Hagenbach denn da gilt das selbe.



A: Neuer Rahmen?? Du hosd an dodalen Badscher!!
B: Sonntag geht klar. Habe aber keinen Bock auf Höhenmeterbolzen! Will ein paar ordentliche Schlüsselstellen haben. Der Miesebedär und ich wollten mal wieder nach Pottenstein. Da wartet noch was auf uns!!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> will bei euch keiner vom "lightfreeriden" auf den Männersport "Freeriden" wechseln?
> 
> ...



Satan!! Führe mich nicht in Versuchung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A: Neuer Rahmen?? Du hosd an dodalen Badscher!!
> B: Sonntag geht klar. Habe aber keinen Bock auf Höhenmeterbolzen! Will ein paar ordentliche Schlüsselstellen haben. Der Miesebedär und ich wollten mal wieder nach Pottenstein. Da wartet noch was auf uns!!




Do konn i leider ned mied. Muss unbedingt mei 1000 HM vollmachn. Obba Iha könnd mia ja dazelln wies woa. ich foa dann wos aldbekanndes in der fränkischn. 
Ich werd um 9.00 -9.30 in Rothenbühl oder weiter hinten losfoan.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne mal einen Kurzbesuch bei dir machen aber meine LFR Freunde ziehen noch nicht richtig.



Also wenn der Gastgeber mich auch willkommen heißt und es terminlich passt dann würd meinereiner definitiv ziehen


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also wenn der Gastgeber mich auch willkommen heißt und es terminlich passt dann würd meinereiner definitiv ziehen



Morgen Sven,

nenne mal ein Datum wann es bei Dir passt. ich brauch ungefähr 2 Wochen dann hätt ich Zeit.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen Sven,
> 
> nenne mal ein Datum wann es bei Dir passt. ich brauch ungefähr 2 Wochen dann hätt ich Zeit.



Dann werf ich mal spontan das Wochenende 20./21. September in den Raum!? Die Woche vorher haben wir in der Familie ne Hochzeit (nöö net ich). Soll ja wahrscheinlich ein Kurztripp-Wochenende werden oder? Beispielsweise Freitag  hinfahren, Sonntag abend oder Montag Rückfahrt?


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal spontan das Wochenende 20./21. September in den Raum!? Die Woche vorher haben wir in der Familie ne Hochzeit (nöö net ich). Soll ja wahrscheinlich ein Kurztripp-Wochenende werden oder? Beispielsweise Freitag  hinfahren, Sonntag abend oder Montag Rückfahrt?



ja genau dann könntest du dein Marin mal standesgemäss bewegen..
Am besten Freitag früh fahren und Montag wieder zurück.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja genau dann könntest du dein Marin mal standesgemäss bewegen..



Das geht am Ochsenkopf auch ganz gut  aber es würd sich auch mal über ne andere Strecke freuen, und in die Berge (also richtige Berge) möchte es auch mal 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Am besten Freitag früh fahren und Montag wieder zurück.





Also wer is noch dabei?

@shift: wir kennen uns ja net, ich hoff es macht Dir nix aus wenn ich als Fremdling mit dabei bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das geht am Ochsenkopf auch ganz gut  aber es würd sich auch mal über ne andere Strecke freuen, und in die Berge (also richtige Berge) möchte es auch mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke mal wenn der Markus das liest ist er auch dabei. Der Peter muss mit sonst
Und an alle anderen LFR`ler das wäre doch mal wieder ein schöner Ausflug und jeden tag Ankommweizen.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat ein bekannter Freerider gesagt. ich denke das stimmt auch so. Ich kann es ja leider schon nachvollziehen.
> 
> Sonntag so 9.00-9.30 sollen ja 1000 HM werden. Ich will mal hoffen das unser Freund aus Hausen auch mit von der Partie ist denn der ist seit dem AX keine 1000 HM mehr gefahren. Gerne dazugesellen kann sich auch unserer Freund aus Hagenbach denn da gilt das selbe.


Bisd a Freerider odder a CC-Schwuchtl?

Ergänzung:
Wollte Eintrag 6387 zitieren.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn der Markus das liest ist er auch dabei.



Hmmm ist Feund Makus net grad in Urlaub bei den Französinnen? Dann werd ich ihm zur schnellen Entscheidungsfindung mal ne SMS schicken.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Do konn i leider ned mied. Muss unbedingt mei 1000 HM vollmachn. Obba Iha könnd mia ja dazelln wies woa. ich foa dann wos aldbekanndes in der fränkischn.
> Ich werd um 9.00 -9.30 in Rothenbühl oder weiter hinten losfoan.


Fohr hald heud und morgn auf Verbodenen. Dann brauchsd ja blos nu 500 HM.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

Ok die Antwort ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Kein großes Überlegen, Markus is dabei!

Außerdem hat er das Wochenende 13./14. September für nen gepflegten Bikeparkbesuch (Bmais) vorgeschlagen!? Der 13. geht bei mir leider net aber am 14. wär ich dabei


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Also wann genau damit wir dem Stefan bescheid geben können.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

19. bis 22. September, Anfahrt Freitag im Laufe des Tages, Rückfahrt Montag!?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

@all: Roland und ich haben für Sonntag eine Kompromisstour geplant.(HM und Schlüsselstellen.
Start 9:00 Rothenbühl-Trainmeusel-Treppentrail-Muggendorf-Brotzeittrail (Ohne Hankantentrail!)-Höhenweg-Muschelquelle-Wolfi Eck-Pavilon Nebentrail-Rothenbühl
Mit wem darf gerechnet werden?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 19. bis 22. September, Anfahrt Freitag im Laufe des Tages, Rückfahrt Montag!?


Hätte auch Bock, habe aber Urlaub mit Familie geplant. Bin also raus!


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hätte auch Bock, habe aber Urlaub mit Familie geplant. Bin also raus!



Da wird sich Roland aber freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da wird sich Roland aber freuen



Der freut sich doch schon wenn er früh nach dem Aufwachen ohne Hilfe das Klo findet!!


----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2008)

Am Sonntach bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Am Sonntach bin ich wohl dabei


Soch fei dann deiner Fraa ned wo mer fohrn wolln!

Ansonstn sag ich nur: 
*"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again" 
Isch möchde dir gegeüber stehn. Da wo dein Haxn brach":*lol:
Frei nach Howard Karpfenteich


----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Soch fei dann deiner Fraa ned wo mer fohrn wolln!
> 
> Ansonstn sag ich nur:
> *"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again"
> ...



Anscheinend kennst du Doldie net amol dei eigene Tourbeschreibung.
Der Jochen k. Gedächtnisweg ist B-Mühle nach Doos du Depp


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennst du Doldie net amol dei eigene Tourbeschreibung.
> Der Jochen k. Gedächtnisweg ist B-Mühle nach Doos du Depp


Is doch wurschd! Ich wold hald ned wecha dem Lied die ganze Dur umplona!
Obber dasd a Ruh gibsd:
*"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again" 
Isch möchde dir gegeüber stehn. In der Nähe wo dein Haxn brach" *
Besser so?


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Soch fei dann deiner Fraa ned wo mer fohrn wolln!
> 
> Ansonstn sag ich nur:
> *"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again"
> ...





kubikjch schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennst du Doldie net amol dei eigene Tourbeschreibung.
> Der Jochen k. Gedächtnisweg ist B-Mühle nach Doos du Depp





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is doch wurschd! Ich wold hald ned wecha dem Lied die ganze Dur umplona!
> Obber dasd a Ruh gibsd:
> *"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again"
> Isch möchde dir gegeüber stehn. In der Nähe wo dein Haxn brach" *
> Besser so?




Seid Ihr besuffn ?!


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da wird sich Roland aber freuen



wenn jetzt noch das Wetter gut ist und der Breyer ned dabei.
Juhu das Leben  kann so schön sein.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hätte auch Bock, habe aber Urlaub mit Familie geplant. Bin also raus!



Was ist jetzt wichtiger. Heiraten kannst du immer wieder. Nur das Bike wird nach der Scheidung nicht mehr so groß ausfallen.


----------



## Schoschi (29. August 2008)

Hey,
wenns in die Schweiz geht ist dann das was für FR-Touren, also auch bergauffahren, oder nehmen wir die großen Räder und nur lifteln, weil dazu würd mei Kondi noch reichen......
Weil im September könnt ich scho bestimmt 2 Tage freimachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> wenns in die Schweiz geht ist dann das was für FR-Touren, also auch bergauffahren, oder nehmen wir die großen Räder und nur lifteln, weil dazu würd mei Kondi noch reichen......
> Weil im September könnt ich scho bestimmt 2 Tage freimachen.



Also ich möcht eigentlich auch nur lifteln.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

@ Stefan

kannst du einige Touren zusammenstellen bei denen man nur bergabfahren kann ?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> wenns in die Schweiz geht ist dann das was für FR-Touren, also auch bergauffahren, oder nehmen wir die großen Räder und nur lifteln, weil dazu würd mei Kondi noch reichen......
> Weil im September könnt ich scho bestimmt 2 Tage freimachen.


Schafsd du es im Augenbligg eingli ohne Lifd überhaubd nu auf die Keramik? Odder hosder su an Trebbenaufzug für alde Leud in dei Scheißhaus montierd welcher dich genau übers Loch fährd, dasders blos nu neifalln lassn brauchsd??
DU FAULE SAU!!!!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...oder nehmen wir die großen Räder und nur lifteln...



Also ich hab bloß *ein* großes Rad 

Nächster Donnerstag Osternohe klappt bei mir net  viel zu tun auf der Arbeit. Wenn ich Pech hab kommt mer des auch noch genau in den Schweiz-Termin wie mir vorhin von meim Chef eröffnet wurde...ham Ende September bei am Kunden a Systemumstellung was natürlich bloß am Wochenend geht. Ich hoff bloß dass die des net ausgerechnet an den Tagen machen wollen sondern erst a Woche später. Sonst


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bloß *ein* großes Rad
> 
> Nächster Donnerstag Osternohe klappt bei mir net  viel zu tun auf der Arbeit. Wenn ich Pech hab kommt mer des auch noch genau in den Schweiz-Termin wie mir vorhin von meim Chef eröffnet wurde...ham Ende September bei am Kunden a Systemumstellung was natürlich bloß am Wochenend geht. Ich hoff bloß dass die des net ausgerechnet an den Tagen machen wollen sondern erst a Woche später. Sonst



Sag da mal schnellstens bescheid damit wir den Termin noch verschieben können.


----------



## Schoschi (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schafsd du es im Augenbligg eingli ohne Lifd überhaubd nu auf die Keramik? Odder hosder su an Trebbenaufzug für alde Leud in dei Scheißhaus montierd welcher dich genau übers Loch fährd, dasders blos nu neifalln lassn brauchsd??
> DU FAULE SAU!!!!!!!



Ich hab ne Bettpfanne du Pfeife..............und die kipp ich einfach zum Schlafzimmerfenster raus ohne aufzustehen..............
Es gibt schöneres als Bergauffahren, nämlich Bergrunterfahren, und das mitm Männerfahrrad.......geh halt da mal mit..........oder hast da mal wieder keine Eier........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is doch wurschd! Ich wold hald ned wecha dem Lied die ganze Dur umplona!
> Obber dasd a Ruh gibsd:
> *"Hello again!! Isch sag einfach Hello again"
> Isch möchde dir gegeüber stehn. In der Nähe wo dein Haxn brach" *
> Besser so?



Ward ner bis dei gnack bricht


----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ......oder hast da mal wieder keine Eier........



Frali hod er die, du waaßt doch den Oleg und den Boleg


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sag da mal schnellstens bescheid damit wir den Termin noch verschieben können.



Jepp hab vorhin nochmal mit meim Chef handyfoniert, am Dienstag besprech mer uns mit dem Kunden ob die Umstellung am 20./21. oder 27./28. über die Bühne gehen soll. Chef tendiert eher zum 20./21. also wär dann Schweiz übers Wochenende 27./28. September. Mannometer. Wäre doch n super Tripp quasi zum Saisonabschluss, wäre ja schad drum...


----------



## Schoschi (29. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Frali hod er die, du waaßt doch den Oleg und den Boleg



jo genau, solln halt die mitfoan..........aber da müss ma dann immer unsere Räder abschließen..............


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp hab vorhin nochmal mit meim Chef handyfoniert, am Dienstag besprech mer uns mit dem Kunden ob die Umstellung am 20./21. oder 27./28. über die Bühne gehen soll. Chef tendiert eher zum 20./21. also wär dann Schweiz übers Wochenende 27./28. September. Mannometer. Wäre doch n super Tripp quasi zum Saisonabschluss, wäre ja schad drum...



Markus hat mir grad geschrieben dass es bei ihm an beiden Wochenenden gehen würd


----------



## shift (29. August 2008)

@ all,
sehe gerade ihr seid schon kräftig am planen-gut so!

Wir müssten das allerdings auf zwei Tage aufteilen, da ich nur Sa u. So kann. Beginn ja jetzt nen neuen Job, da kann ich nicht gleich nen Tag frei machen

Mein Vorschlag wäre Lenzerheide oder Flims. Die Abfahrt in Lenzi ist ein reiner Naturcours ohne Sprünge und angelegten firlefanz. Auserdem am abwechsulungsreichsten hier mal ein Ausschnitt: http://www.lenzerheide.com/bike_attack/movie_5min.html
aus Flims ist hier:http://www.vimeo.com/1186342?pg=embed&sec=1186342
allerdings nur der High Noon Trail ab minute 3 fahrbar!

Option wäre auch ein Tag hier und ein Tag dort...

Ihr könnt entweder bei mir dann pennen so mit Luftmatratze und Schlafsack oder wir würden dort eine Unterkunft suchen, da lenzi und Flims von mir auch ca 1-1,5h entfernt sind. So könnten wir uns das hin und her ersparen, aber entscheidet ihr.....

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Roland und ich haben für Sonntag eine Kompromisstour geplant.(HM und Schlüsselstellen.
> Start 9:00 Rothenbühl-Trainmeusel-Treppentrail-Muggendorf-Brotzeittrail (Ohne Hankantentrail!)-Höhenweg-Muschelquelle-Wolfi Eck-Pavilon Nebentrail-Rothenbühl
> Mit wem darf gerechnet werden?



ich fohr a mit, aber wie willst den zum brotz-trail komma ohne hangk-trail,rauf tragen


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

man könnte sich ja auch mal überlegen ein Wohnmobil zu mieten. Ich hätte einen Hänger für die Bikes. Bei vier Mann und vier Kästen ankomm Weizen müsste sich das doch lohnen.


----------



## shift (29. August 2008)

Hey,

hab da gerade mal im Kaldender geguggt. Wenn ihr am 27/28.9 kommt, dann sind wir am Samstag hier:http://www.davosklosters.ch/Events/Berg-Events/dD00MiZkPTI0NiZsPWRldQ.html. Da hab ich letztes Jahr mit 2 unserer Teamfahrer die Teamwertung gewonnen, die will dieses Jahr wieder verteidigt werden
Wäre aber für euch bestimmt auch ein spassiger Event und fürs gemütliche riden hätten wir dann noch den Sonntag...

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Hier mal mein neuer Rahmen für den Vollfreerider. Leider muss das kleine Freak  dafür sterben. Ich hoffe das die Organverpflanzung gelingt und alles wieder schön anwächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer Rahmen für den Vollfreerider. Leider muss das kleine Freak  dafür sterben. Ich hoffe das die Organverpflanzung gelingt und alles wieder schön anwächst.



und zä miär soong ich hädd aan badschär - du hosd ja woohl an vollbadschär - mehra fälld mä däzu nimmä ai

ihr said mer so vöögl - ich hob bald kaa lusd mer nain voorum zä schaua - ich wer immer meer blass vor naid - noia räädär, a hammmmmer duuär noch der andern, nain geberch  - ich glaab ich geeb mer di kuugl - ich kumm überhaubdsd nimmär zäm foohrn
bis denn, ein laud hoilender wolf


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

Ja ja Wölfchen das ist der Unterschied ich fahre meine Räder wenigstens.


----------



## macmount (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ja Wölfchen das ist der Unterschied ich fahre meine Räder wenigstens.



du hosd ja aa dsaid - du d...pp


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du hosd ja aa dsaid - du d...pp



Zeit häst du a Müsstest das Wasser halt mal aus der Leitung laufen lassen und nicht immer in Kanister holen das wäre eine Stunde am tag.


----------



## macmount (29. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zeit häst du a Müsstest das Wasser halt mal aus der Leitung laufen lassen und nicht immer in Kanister holen das wäre eine Stunde am tag.



wie widsich - ich hob nu ka laidung


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

@Roland: oh Shova LT 
was machstn mitm Freak-Rahmen??


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr a mit, aber wie willst den zum brotz-trail komma ohne hangk-trail,rauf tragen


No aus Muggndorf direkt die steile Teerstroß zum undern Eingang der Oswaldhöhln und dann rechds zum Brodzeidtrail. Hosd mi?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> wie widsich - ich hob nu ka laidung


Do stehsd doch drauf!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Bettpfanne du Pfeife...........


Wahrscheinlich mit Rosa Plüsch verkleided, das dem Bubi beim Stinker machn ned kalt am Bobo wird odder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Roland: oh Shova LT
> was machstn mitm Freak-Rahmen??



grosse Versteigerungsplattform.


----------



## macmount (29. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do stehsd doch drauf!!!



ich bin ya ka inschinöör und haas bebbärl

ich schdee auf wos gans andärsch - ich bin lesbisch


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> du hosd ja aa dsaid - du d...pp


Wolf des mid dära Zeid wird fei longsam albern. Wennsd ned 1 mol im Monad a boor Stundn fürs Bikn organisiern konnsd läfd wos falsch. Wal am Sundoch dusd garandierd nix auf der Baustell.


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf des mid dära Zeid wird fei longsam albern. Wennsd ned 1 mol im Monad a boor Stundn fürs Bikn organisiern konnsd läfd wos falsch. Wal am Sundoch dusd garandierd nix auf der Baustell.



Ich glab der hod Angsd das er sich an grazer nei sei Foaräder machd. Die sin ja alle wie neu. Weil mehra als in der Küchn is er sowiso nu ned gfoan.

Sundoch häd er bestimmd amol Zeid obba du wasd ja wie des mid die longhoradn is. Die senn einfach unzuverlässich.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. August 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glab der hod Angsd das er sich an grazer nei sei Foaräder machd. Die sin ja alle wie neu. Weil mehra als in der Küchn is er sowiso nu ned gfoan.
> 
> Sundoch häd er bestimmd amol Zeid obba du wasd ja wie des mid die longhoradn is. Die senn einfach unzulässich.


Ich glab der fährd nedamol in der Küchn! Wall di hoder ja midm Haus abgrissn!


----------



## macmount (30. August 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf des mid dära Zeid wird fei longsam albern. Wennsd ned 1 mol im Monad a boor Stundn fürs Bikn organisiern konnsd läfd wos falsch. Wal am Sundoch dusd garandierd nix auf der Baustell.



du hosd räächd - ich mach denn sunndooch mol niggs auf där bauschdell - obbär do hod aa mai zi.li. geburdsdooch - 
ausserdeem:
1. ihr reechd mi auf mid oierm gwaaf
2. ihr reechd mi auf wall ihr laufnd foorodfoärd
3. ihr reechd mi auf wall ihr dauernd noia reedär kaafd
4. ihr reechd mi auf wall i gor ka kondi mehr hobb
5. drodsdeem liebe ich oich alle ihr üblichen verdächdichn i...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2008)

Des reechd mi auf dasi immä mindesten fünf minuddn brauch um än wolf seina beidräch zä lesn


----------



## macmount (30. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Des reechd mi auf dasi immä mindesten fünf minuddn brauch um än wolf seina beidräch zä lesn



des is des aandsicha wos mi momendaan nu aufbaud


----------



## kubikjch (30. August 2008)

Servus Bernd u. Peter,

sage für morgen ab.  Des wird nix.

bis die Tage
Jochen


----------



## Saddamchen (31. August 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Bernd u. Peter,
> 
> sage für morgen ab.  Des wird nix.
> 
> ...


Wohl zuviel  und  hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. August 2008)

So noch ein kurzer Bericht von heute.

Unterwegs waren Peter, Ich und ein "Roth"wein Fass.
Wollte heute mal die Kamera von meinem Daddy probieren. Hat glaube ich ganz gut geklappt.

Tour war Rothenbühl-Trainmeusel-Brotzeittrail-Höhenweg-Muschelquelle Rothenbühl.

Habe mich heute auch für unseren den internen Wettbewerb " Sturz des Jahres" qualifiziert. 
Habe beim Brotzeittrail am Baum zu früh die Bremse geöffnet und bin dann nach zwei Stufen mit dem Rocky übers Geländer in den Abhang geflogen, wo mich ein netter Busch Gott sei Dank gestoppt hat. Ist aber überhaup nix passiert.

So jetzt noch schnell unkommentiert ein paar Bilder:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172456]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172454]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172447]
	
[/URL][/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172444]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172442]
	
[/URL]

Links vom Peter (war bei mir dann leider weg und wollte photographieren) bin ich dann mit dem Bike übers Geländer
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172439]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172437]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172458]
	
[/URL]

Servus


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2008)

Die Daddykamera macht schöne Bilder, oder liegt es etwa an mir ? Endlich mal an diesem Sch....eck vorbei.


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So noch ein kurzer Bericht von heute.
> 
> 
> *Habe mich heute auch für unseren den internen Wettbewerb " Sturz des Jahres"* qualifiziert.
> Habe beim Brotzeittrail am Baum zu früh die Bremse geöffnet und bin dann nach zwei Stufen mit dem Rocky übers Geländer in den Abhang geflogen, wo mich ein netter Busch Gott sei Dank gestoppt hat. Ist aber überhaup nix passiert.



da hast du dich nicht qualifiziert, sondern du hast den Wettbewerb frühzeitig gewonnen. Ich hab noch nie einen "mit Bike" übers Geländer fliegen sehen. Aber es ist Dir nichts passiert und darauf kommt es an. Aber es ist ja nicht an dir gelegen war bestimmt das Slayer oder das Wetter schuld.


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2008)

Mal die etwas andere Kurfentechnik.


http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...&ei=caG7SLKTLomK2wKxndjrDA&q=Vertriders&vt=lf


----------



## Saddamchen (1. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da hast du dich nicht qualifiziert, sondern du hast den Wettbewerb frühzeitig gewonnen. Ich hab noch nie einen "mit Bike" übers Geländer fliegen sehen. Aber es ist Dir nichts passiert und darauf kommt es an. Aber es ist ja nicht an dir gelegen war bestimmt das Slayer oder das Wetter schuld.


Weder das Wetter noch das Slayer waren Schuld. 
Es war deine Weinfahne!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weder das Wetter noch das Slayer waren Schuld.
> Es war deine Weinfahne!!



Hättest mich nicht anrufen sollen. Hab an diesem Tag eigentlich mit dem biken abgeschlossen gehabt. Außerdem war ich ein ganzes Stück weiter oben gestanden. Und habe den Aufschlag schön sehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (1. September 2008)

Hallo meine lieben FR-Freunde!

Ich melde mich hiermit zurück. Frankreich war super blablablub, aber das war gestern.

Wenn ich hier den Thread so lese muss ich feststellen, dass sich mal wieder nichts geändert hat:

- Der Roland hat schon wieder ein neues Bike...
- ...saufen tut er immer noch und wahrscheinlich mehr denn je...
- Der Breyer verzapft bloß Müll und fliegt bloss in der Gegend herum...
- Der Wolf hat immer noch keinen Deutsch-Kurs gemacht 

Ergo, alles beim alten. Man fühlt sich wieder richtig zu Hause.

*Trennung*

Was machen die Planungen bezüglich Schweiz-FR-Trip?

*Trennung*

Wer hat Bock auf eine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag/Freitag? 16.30 Uhr Bahnhof Ehrenbach! 

*Trennung*

Am kommenden WE kommen meine Leute zu Besuch; da geht also nichts mit BigHit testen. 
Wie sieht es die nächsten WEs aus?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kubikjch (1. September 2008)

Servus Markus, welcome back.
Alles beim Alten, bis auf die Rädersammlung vom Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben FR-Freunde!
> 
> Ich melde mich hiermit zurück. Frankreich war super blablablub, aber das war gestern.
> 
> ...



Hey du Big Hit Kaschber,

ich denk mal wir sind zu viert für den Schweiz Trip. Du, Sven, Schorschi und ich. Bergauf lassen wir uns fahren bergab wird gefahren. Räder LFR oder Downhill. Am Donnerstag oder Freitag können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen und das ganze besprechen.


----------



## Schoschi (1. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey du Big Hit Kaschber,
> 
> ich denk mal wir sind zu viert für den Schweiz Trip. Du, Sven, Schorschi und ich. Bergauf lassen wir uns fahren bergab wird gefahren. Räder LFR oder Downhill. Am Donnerstag oder Freitag können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen und das ganze besprechen.



Ja wie jetzt, Ufo oder Helius......oh mann, hätt voll Bock auf Ufo......aber des Wort das ich mit Bergauf verbinde....wie hieß das nochmal...achja, Gegenanstieg, bei dem Endurorennen verursacht bei mir nen kalten Schauer.......dann halt Helius.....kommt ja drauf an welches Wochenende......


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, Ufo oder Helius......oh mann, hätt voll Bock auf Ufo......aber des Wort das ich mit Bergauf verbinde....wie hieß das nochmal...achja, Gegenanstieg, bei dem Endurorennen verursacht bei mir nen kalten Schauer.......dann halt Helius.....kommt ja drauf an welches Wochenende......




Du kannst ja beide mitnehmen. Gegenanstieg hört sich für dieses Wochenende sche... an. Will eigentlich nur lifteln. Beim Markus seinem lahmarschigen Bergauftempo macht es eh keinen Spass lange Uphills zu machen


----------



## shift (1. September 2008)

...nur die Ruhe. Wenn ihr das Ride the day meint, da halten sich die "Gegenanstiege" wirklich in Grenzen. Ich würde es eher als Tretpassagen betiteln!

Ich fände generell das Wo-ende davor besser, weil: Am 28. Sep Sa, ist ja das RtD d.h. es ist nichts mit gemütlich runterschibbern UND an diese Wo-ende ist auch in Lenzerheide das Testweekend, das wiederum heisst ÜBERFÜLLTE TRAILS.

sagt mal was ihr meint,

bye stefan


----------



## Axalp (1. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du kannst ja beide mitnehmen. Gegenanstieg hört sich für dieses Wochenende sche... an. Will eigentlich nur lifteln. Beim Markus seinem lahmarschigen Bergauftempo macht es eh keinen Spass lange Uphills zu machen



Hmhmhm, Roland...bist schon wieder voll, dass'd solche Sprüche klopfst?

Termin ist mir egal. Überfüllte Trails kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen: Irgendwie verläuft(fährt) sich das doch, oder? 

Ob wir beide Kisten mitnehmen sollen kommt wohl auf das Transportmittel an?!? Wenn Platz da ist: Kein Problem. Allerdings fahr ich mit dem BigHit keinen Meter bergauf.

Sven: Kannst ja Dein Quake auseinander sägen: Dann hast' auch 2 Kisten dabei


----------



## schu2000 (1. September 2008)

Hey welcome back Markus! 

Quake auseinandersägen???  
Aber da es ja irgendwo zwischen LFR und DH liegt werd ich mich wohl damit begnügen meine zwei Laufradsätze mitzunehmen: den schicken leichten weißen wenns auch mal bergauf gehen sollte, und den FR-Satz mit so gut wie frischen DH-Maxxis  (die dann allerdings bergauf ziemlich spaßfrei sind...)
Morgen weiß ich ja mehr wann bei mir geht und wann nicht. Ich hoff ich kann meinen Chef davon überzeugen dass wir die Umstellung erst am 27./28. machen, weil wie Stefan schon gesagt hat denk ich halt auch dass es an dem Wochenende wegen RtD usw. eh nix is mit schön in Ruhe (was nicht heißen soll langsam) bergab zu schreddern...


----------



## schu2000 (2. September 2008)

Heute leider noch kein endgülter Bescheid, Chef war fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs  hab ihn aber zumindest schon davon überzeugen können dass der 27./28. der bessere Zeitpunkt für die Umstellung ist also 20./21. Schweiz. Jetzt muss morgen nur noch der Kunde den Termin absegnen dann passts!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (2. September 2008)

bin heut a bisserl ausgfohrn - wor schöö 33km, 300hm - so ob faieroomd - halbersiima bis ochda - zäm schluss hodd mai hindärbrems gegwiedschd


@bebbärl: mid wos hos du aigendlich domols da bremsschaim geööld??


----------



## schu2000 (3. September 2008)

Hmm weiß immer noch nix. Chef is weng gestresst heut 
Aber ich rechne fest mit 19.-21. September Schweiz, hab besagte Umstellung komplett auf das Wochenende danach geplant und ausgerichtet.
Können ja in der Zwischenzeit a weng konkreter planen. Wo wollen wir uns denn dann eigentlich örtlich niederlassen? Weiß jemand (Stefan?) ein paar ansprechende Unterkünfte dort? Wer isn dann eigentlich alles mit dabei? Roland, Markus, Schorschi und ich sicher. Peter? Sonstjemand?


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm weiß immer noch nix. Chef is weng gestresst heut
> Aber ich rechne fest mit 19.-21. September Schweiz, hab besagte Umstellung komplett auf das Wochenende danach geplant und ausgerichtet.
> Können ja in der Zwischenzeit a weng konkreter planen. Wo wollen wir uns denn dann eigentlich örtlich niederlassen? Weiß jemand (Stefan?) ein paar ansprechende Unterkünfte dort? Wer isn dann eigentlich alles mit dabei? Roland, Markus, Schorschi und ich sicher. Peter? Sonstjemand?



Der Peter glaub ich nicht der würde ehr sterben als mit der Gondel hochzufahren. Der B.B. hat auch keine Zeit. *Wenn irgendwelche andere das lesen Ihr könnt gerne mit*. Wenn wir jetzt genau wissen ob du kannst dann können wir uns auch um eine Unterkunft bemühen. Die anderen werden Ihren Urlaub auch noch genehmigen lassen müssen.


----------



## kubikjch (3. September 2008)

ich hab denkt ihr sei in die berch??


----------



## shift (3. September 2008)

Hey Jungs,

ihr könntet auch bei mir pennen. Eben mit Schlafsack und Matte oder so ( natürlich schon im Zimmer, nicht draussen- hab nur nicht so viele Gästebetten). Ansonsten würde ich mal in der Nähe von Chur, Lenzerheide, Flims oder Laax nach einer Unterkunft googeln. Kenne da auch nix konkretes.

So mache mich jetzt dann auch den Weg zur Eurobike, bin ab Samstag wieder "ansprechbar"

bye stefan


----------



## macmount (3. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Peter glaub ich nicht der würde ehr sterben als mit der Gondel hochzufahren. Der B.B. hat auch keine Zeit. *Wenn irgendwelche andere das lesen Ihr könnt gerne mit*. Wenn wir jetzt genau wissen ob du kannst dann können wir uns auch um eine Unterkunft bemühen. Die anderen werden Ihren Urlaub auch noch genehmigen lassen müssen.



falls du mich gmaahnd hoom solldest wos unwohrschainlich is und ich aa ned glaab, donn konn ich bloos soong: berchnoo, ohne nauffohrn wär ideool und ich bin gern dabai, wenn:
1.ich mai kesslhaus bis dordnoo drinn hob und mai haidsung löffd
2.ich drods verbrauchdn joohresurlaub an dooch frai griiech
obbär wall des genausoo unwohrschainlich is wi des däss du miich gmaand hosd - soochi lieber gor nix mehr däzu - aussär fill schbass --- bääääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> falls du mich gmaahnd hoom solldest wos unwohrschainlich is und ich aa ned glaab, donn konn ich bloos soong: berchnoo, ohne nauffohrn wär ideool und ich bin gern dabai, wenn:
> 1.ich mai kesslhaus bis dordnoo drinn hob und mai haidsung löffd
> 2.ich drods verbrauchdn joohresurlaub an dooch frai griiech
> obbär wall des genausoo unwohrschainlich is wi des däss du miich gmaand hosd - soochi lieber gor nix mehr däzu - aussär fill schbass --- bääääää



Du warst nicht gemeint denn du hast ja ka Dsaid,.


----------



## Axalp (3. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du warst nicht gemeint denn du hast ja ka Dsaid,.



...und (noch) keine echtes DH-Bike mit 20cm Federweg, hehehe...

Achso!?! Das habt ihr ja alle nicht... 

Genung geschmarrt. Wenn das mit dem Regen so weitergeht fahr ich morgen übrigens nicht nach Kirchehrenbach.

Danke für das Angebot Stefan, aber mir wäre eine Unterkunft vor Ort eigentlich lieber. 2*An- und Abfahrt jeden Tag ist doch etwas aufwändig,oder?

Was meint der Rest?


----------



## schu2000 (3. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot Stefan, aber mir wäre eine Unterkunft vor Ort eigentlich lieber. 2*An- und Abfahrt jeden Tag ist doch etwas aufwändig,oder?
> 
> Was meint der Rest?



Stimm ich Dir zu  kommt Arosa auch als Ort für die Unterkunft in Frage? (sorry meine Erdkundekenntnisse in Bezug auf die Schweiz sind noch wesentlich schlechter als so schon  )

Der silberfische-Stefan hat mir übrigens schöne Grüße von einem gewissen Markus W. aus E. ausgerichtet


----------



## shift (3. September 2008)

Arosa ist auch ok. Dort kostet ein Tagesticket nur 8 CHF! Allerdings ist die Strecke nicht so lang. Ich würde lieber in Chur suchen, da es im Tal liegt und es zu jeder Location nicht weit ist. Mit anderen Worten, es ist am zentralsten. Arosa würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen da es von Chur aus rund 15km entfernt ist-nicht weiter ein Prob- allerdings liegen auf den 15km 360 (i.W. dreihundertsechzig) Bergaufkurven. Das ist kein Spass zum Autofahrern.....
So als Anhaltspunkt: Eine Unterkunft solltet ihr zwischen 60-90 Fränklis bekommen inkl HP oder Frühstück.

So das war der letzte Post bis Samstag, muss los.....

bye stefan


----------



## macmount (3. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du warst nicht gemeint denn du hast ja ka Dsaid,.


----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2008)

Tagchen,

ne Unterkunft direkt vor Ort wär schon am besten denk ich mal. Nach der ersten Nacht  würd mer beim Shifti eh rausfliegen wenn der Sven wieder bis in die Puppen an der Weinflasche nuckelt und des randalieren anfängt........

Donnerstag wollt ich eigentlich nach Osternohe, fällt flach wies ausschaut, wenns nass ist machts auch kann rechten Bock. Da lohnt sichs auch nachmittags mal für 3h hinzufahren, könnt ma ruhig mal unter der Woche, ab Donnerstag halt, mal was starten.....


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> ne Unterkunft direkt vor Ort wär schon am besten denk ich mal. Nach der ersten Nacht  würd mer beim Shifti eh rausfliegen wenn der Sven wieder bis in die Puppen an der Weinflasche nuckelt und des randalieren anfängt........
> 
> Donnerstag wollt ich eigentlich nach Osternohe, fällt flach wies ausschaut, wenns nass ist machts auch kann rechten Bock. Da lohnt sichs auch nachmittags mal für 3h hinzufahren, könnt ma ruhig mal unter der Woche, ab Donnerstag halt, mal was starten.....




Da stimme ich dem Schorschi bei. Nehmen wir halt zwei Doppelzimmer. Nach Osternohe wenn es das nächste mal trocken ist.


----------



## Axalp (4. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Der silberfische-Stefan hat mir übrigens schöne Grüße von einem gewissen Markus W. aus E. ausgerichtet



 Ja wenigstens einer hier bleibt Maxxis treu!



RolandMC schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dem Schorschi bei. Nehmen wir halt zwei Doppelzimmer.



Was ist mit dem Stefan? Fährt er dann trotzdem jeden Abend nach Hause?
Sollte man vielleicht in Erfahrung bringen bevor wir buchen?

Wie sieht es von der Zeitplanung aus?
Freitag-Nachmittag hin - Montag-Nachmittag zurück?



RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach Osternohe wenn es das nächste mal trocken ist.



Was ist jetzt mit dem WE 13./14.9? Gaiskopf würde mir schon einmal 'reinlaufen, aber von mir aus auch Oko oder Osternohe.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> falls du mich gmaahnd hoom solldest wos unwohrschainlich is und ich aa ned glaab, donn konn ich bloos soong: berchnoo, ohne nauffohrn wär ideool und ich bin gern dabai, wenn:
> 1.ich mai kesslhaus bis dordnoo drinn hob und mai haidsung löffd
> 2.ich drods verbrauchdn joohresurlaub an dooch frai griiech
> obbär wall des genausoo unwohrschainlich is wi des däss du miich gmaand hosd - soochi lieber gor nix mehr däzu - aussär fill schbass --- bääääää


Wer issn des eingli?? Kennd den aner? Der schreibd do dauernd nei bei uns!
Fohrn dud der ned odder? Wie schaudn der aus? Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und (noch) keine echtes DH-Bike mit 20cm


Mensch auf die Länge kommts doch nicht an sondern auf die Inneren Werte und den Charakter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit dem WE 13./14.9? Gaiskopf würde mir schon einmal 'reinlaufen, aber von mir aus auch Oko oder Osternohe.



Ich würd sagen wir bleiben heimatnah, wenns Wetter passt auf jeden Fall mal Osternohe und Oko könn ma auch. 

Wie kommen wir eigentlich in die Schweiz. Mit welchem Auto und so?


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie kommen wir eigentlich in die Schweiz. Mit welchem Auto und so?



Alle vier mit deinem Audi.


----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alle vier mit deinem Audi.



dann wirds aber kuschelig im Audi...........


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen wir bleiben heimatnah, wenns Wetter passt auf jeden Fall mal Osternohe und Oko könn ma auch.
> 
> Wie kommen wir eigentlich in die Schweiz. Mit welchem Auto und so?


Kummd hald drauf on welchä Schweiz das mansd! Also in di fränggische konsd lafn!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Hab jetzt gerade mal mein Freak zerlegt und was sehen meine Augen Haarrisse an der Kettenstrebe. Toll !! Soviel zum Thema Hinterbau 2008. Ich denke das Bike ist für S0 Hardcore Stecken gemacht, das kann doch nicht sein, bin den Rahmen eine halbe Saison gefahren (Die andere hälfte Stand es in der Ecke) und der macht schon schlapp. 
Na ja jetzt hoffe ich mal auf einen schnellen Austausch aber in Zeiten der Eurobike wird sich das auch hinziehen.
Dachte immer Roggi ist der letzte Müll aber der hatte wenigstens nur Achsen bruch 
Muss dem Händler meines Vertrauens mal sagen er soll sich eine zweite Marke in Geschäft holen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> dann wirds aber kuschelig im Audi...........



Sparst du Dir die Heizung. Ist auch was Wert.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kummd hald drauf on welchä Schweiz das mansd! Also in di fränggische konsd lafn!!



Sonntag Schlüsselstellen begehen. Uhrzeit kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen da ich meine Tochter zum Flughafen fahre.

Könnte der Schorsch ja auch mal wieder mit. Oder hat er wieder Kärwa.


----------



## Axalp (4. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade mal mein Freak zerlegt und was sehen meine Augen Haarrisse an der Kettenstrebe. Toll !! Soviel zum Thema Hinterbau 2008. Ich denke das Bike ist für S0 Hardcore Stecken gemacht, das kann doch nicht sein, bin den Rahmen eine halbe Saison gefahren (Die andere hälfte Stand es in der Ecke) und der macht schon schlapp.
> Na ja jetzt hoffe ich mal auf einen schnellen Austausch aber in Zeiten der Eurobike wird sich das auch hinziehen.
> Dachte immer Roggi ist der letzte Müll aber der hatte wenigstens nur Achsen bruch
> Muss dem Händler meines Vertrauens mal sagen er soll sich eine zweite Marke in Geschäft holen.



Ziemlich ärgerlich. Und ziemlich peinlich für Fusion...



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch auf die Länge kommts doch nicht an sondern auf die Inneren Werte und den Charakter!!!



Richtig, sagt Deine Frau ja auch immer zu Dir... 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Alle vier mit deinem Audi.



Und wie kommen die Bikes in die Schweiz?


----------



## macmount (4. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn des eingli?? Kennd den aner? Der schreibd do dauernd nei bei uns!
> Fohrn dud der ned odder? Wie schaudn der aus? Fragen über Fragen!!!



zur erinnerung du hirsch - ich bin der schönnsde und der schbordlichsde vo oich nauf schiiem und nunder droong
bis nochäd du dsibflgladschär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und wie kommen die Bikes in die Schweiz?


Muss sich der Schorsch halt ne Anhängerkupplung kaufen.


----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss sich der Schorsch halt ne Anhängerkupplung kaufen.



Wie sieht das denn aus?.......
Am Sonntag ist fei die B470 gesperrt, wegen dem Marathonzeugs.........da kannst schlecht mitm Auto nach Pottenstein fahren oder wo die Schlüsselstellen sind......


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus?.......
> Am Sonntag ist fei die B470 gesperrt, wegen dem Marathonzeugs.........da kannst schlecht mitm Auto nach Pottenstein fahren oder wo die Schlüsselstellen sind......


Du Depp!! Die Maradonfuzzis sin doch die Schlüsslstelln!! Wosd mansdn wisd dein Audi vorn und hindn versetzn mussd das beim fohrn nach Boddnstah kann zumfährsd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2008)

Also welches WE istn jetzt der Trip in die Schweiz? WE um den 21. ? 
Bei uns auf Ärbat schauts z.Z. gor net gut aus, schätz ich muss um mein Urlaub zittern......wenns so weitergeht........wir ham do an Serienfehler und finden die Ursache net.....wenn ma mit die Bestände weiter absacken schauts essig aus.......und a Anlage ham a auch geschrottet, kann nix arbeiten.......normalerweise ist mir des ja Recht, aber so.....!!!

@Bernd: ich machs dann halt wie du, nicht drum rum, einfach mittendurch, zur Not auch irgendwo drüber.....z.B. die Schranken die die aufstellen, nicht zu verwechseln mit nem Geländer...


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also welches WE istn jetzt der Trip in die Schweiz? WE um den 21. ?
> Bei uns auf Ärbat schauts z.Z. gor net gut aus, schätz ich muss um mein Urlaub zittern......wenns so weitergeht........wir ham do an Serienfehler und finden die Ursache net.....wenn ma mit die Bestände weiter absacken schauts essig aus.......und a Anlage ham a auch geschrottet, kann nix arbeiten.......normalerweise ist mir des ja Recht, aber so.....!!!



Red dich ned raus.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag Schlüsselstellen begehen. Uhrzeit kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen da ich meine Tochter zum Flughafen fahre.
> 
> Könnte der Schorsch ja auch mal wieder mit. Oder hat er wieder Kärwa.



Ab wann kannst du denn ca.? Weil zu spät habe ich auch keinen Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ab wann kannst du denn ca.? Weil zu spät habe ich auch keinen Bock.



Denke ich bin um 10.00 wieder da.


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2008)

Schaut euch mal dem seine Videos an. Saugeil !!

http://mpora.com/schpytzyo


----------



## Schoschi (5. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Red dich ned raus.



 glabbst ich bleib do freiwillich dahaam?...............

dumm ist halt dass scho zwei Kolleeng Urlaub haben.........ober des wird scho.......muss einfach.....


----------



## schu2000 (5. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> glabbst ich bleib do freiwillich dahaam?...............
> 
> dumm ist halt dass scho zwei Kolleeng Urlaub haben.........ober des wird scho.......muss einfach.....



Also sin mer jetz scho zwaa die noch net so genau wissen ob oder ob net...aber bei mir schauts ganz gut aus. Haben dem Kunden gestern die Terminplanung so mitgeteilt, haben bisher zwar nichts von denen gehört aber der Chef meint wenn die sich heut net melden dann mach mers so wie besprochen also Schweiz am 19.-22.  wobei ich aber zwecks viel zu tun momentan auf der Arbeit erst am Freitag nachmittag losfahren werd und Montag möglichst früh scho wieder Richtung Heimat 

@Schoschi: der Untertitel unter Deim Benutzernamen passt aber net oder? Müsst des net heißen "Zeit für an Riegel"?? Oder vielleicht "Zeit für Flavio"??


----------



## macmount (5. September 2008)

hallo ihr üblichn verdächdichn
meiner süssn hod hoid aaner ihr rad middn underm dooch direggd aussm hoof geglaud
und zwar ein Koga Miyata Adventure Lady (baugleich cirka mit Randonnee, oder jetzt traveller) sie hing ziemlich an dem Ding; wenn ihr also etwas hören oder sehen solltet (z.B. ebay ... ) bitte pn an mich. Das Rad ist Weinrot und war bis heute mit einem übergroßen Fahrradkorb ausgestattet, der Sattel ist ziemlich verschlissen und es hat einen sehr großen "chopperlenker" es sieht cirka so aus: http://www.koga.com/de/bike.asp?collectionid=3&segmentid=5&id=52387leider hab ich im Moment kein passenderes  Bild
bis denn - hoffentlich lässt sich was rausfinden


----------



## Axalp (5. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo ihr üblichn verdächdichn
> meiner süssn hod hoid aaner ihr rad middn underm dooch direggd aussm hoof geglaud
> und zwar ein Koga Miyata Adventure Lady (baugleich cirka mit Randonnee, oder jetzt traveller) sie hing ziemlich an dem Ding; wenn ihr also etwas hören oder sehen solltet (z.B. ebay ... ) bitte pn an mich. Das Rad ist Weinrot und war bis heute mit einem übergroßen Fahrradkorb ausgestattet, der Sattel ist ziemlich verschlissen und es hat einen sehr großen "chopperlenker" es sieht cirka so aus: http://www.koga.com/de/bike.asp?collectionid=3&segmentid=5&id=52387leider hab ich im Moment kein passenderes  Bild
> bis denn - hoffentlich lässt sich was rausfinden



Hmh, ich kenn hier jemanden, der ist süchtig nach neuen Bikes...

Spass beiseite, vielleicht hilft es auch die Fahrradhändler in der Gegend anzusprechen. Wer weiss, vielleicht ist der Dieb so "blöd" und lässt mal was reparieren...


----------



## macmount (5. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, ich kenn hier jemanden, der ist süchtig nach neuen Bikes...
> 
> Spass beiseite, vielleicht hilft es auch die Fahrradhändler in der Gegend anzusprechen. Wer weiss, vielleicht ist der Dieb so "blöd" und lässt mal was reparieren...



danke für den tipp markus - hatte ich auch schon drangedacht - befürchte aber der dieb is nichd aus der nähe - is ein großes auto vorbeigefahren, hat kurz angehalten und wahrscheinlich das radl eingeladen - (organisierter fahrradklau?????)
passt gut auf eure radln auf
bis denn


----------



## schu2000 (5. September 2008)

Hey Wolf,

Fahrraddiebe sollte man......   
Viel Glück beim Wiedererlangen der Kiste!!!


----------



## macmount (5. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Wolf,
> 
> Fahrraddiebe sollte man......
> Viel Glück beim Wiedererlangen der Kiste!!!



du hast recht - wie früher pferdediebe - hängen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (6. September 2008)

Wegen Schweiz wirds langsam mal Zeit wegen Hotels zu schauen, in zwei Wochen sind wir ja scho dort  hab schonmal kurz gesucht und folgende gefunden die einigermaßen nach was ausschauen:

Comfort Hotel Post
Hotel Schweizerhaus
Hotel Ibis
Hotel Drei Könige

Ich konnt leider noch nix weiter recherchieren. Gaaaanz wichtig (siehe aktuelles Beispiel vom Wolf) wäre natürlich ein absperrbarer Fahrradkeller.
Nächste Woche bin ich zu allem Übel auch noch beruflich unterwegs, kann also leider net wirklich viel rumtelefonieren und so. Vielleicht findet ja jemand noch a interessantes Hotel!?
Außerdem sind a paar Biker die ich kenn (die Freireiter aus der Frankfurter Gegend) an dem Wochenend a dort, die quartieren sich in Arosa in ner ganzen Wohnung ein und hätten dort nach aktuellem Stand noch drei Plätze frei. Da wir ja aber zu viert sind (mindestens, je nachdem ob Stefan auch mit hoteliert  ) fällt die Möglichkeit eh flach. Aber evtl. könn mer ja mal a Tour mit den Jungs machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (6. September 2008)

So wieder zurück von der Eurobike.

Also für mich braucht ihr kein Hotel, ich fahre zurück am Abend (so zumindest der Plan...)

melde mich später nochmal, hab jedzt ka Zeid!

bye stefan


----------



## schu2000 (6. September 2008)

shift schrieb:


> ...hab jedzt ka Zeid!



Versteckt sich hinterm shift aber vielleicht der Wolf mit am zweiten Account??


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2008)

So gestern 35 KM und heute leider nur 10 KM dafür aber 3 Platten. Ich den ersten, dann Jochen den zweiten, und gerade gemerkt das mein Hinterreifen schon wieder Luft verliert. Aber es war auch mal wieder schön bei Nässe und leichtem Regen zu fahren. 
@Bernd und gestern an der Kanzel gefahren ? Steinbruchrutsche auch ?


----------



## Axalp (7. September 2008)

Servus,

hab heute 'nen* neuen Schlüsselstellen-Trail* gefunden 

Für den Wolfi und den Peter sollte alles fahrbar sein - für uns normal-sterbliche ist's schon eine Herausforderung, aber nicht unmöglich.

Wenn's am Donnerstag trocken ist, können wir das Ding mal anschauen.
(Es gibt viele runde Holztreppen 'drin).
Treffen können wir uns ruhig beim Roland, denn soweit ist der Trial gar nicht weg...



schu2000 schrieb:


> Wegen Schweiz wirds langsam mal Zeit wegen Hotels zu schauen, in zwei Wochen sind wir ja scho dort  hab schonmal kurz gesucht und folgende gefunden die einigermaßen nach was ausschauen:
> 
> Comfort Hotel Post
> Hotel Schweizerhaus
> ...



Joa, ich kann mich im Laufe der Woche 'mal um eine Unterkunft kümmern.

Tour? Ich höre das Unwort Tour. Tour heisst für mich HM bergauf...

Welche Kisten sollen wir nun mitnehmen???

Wird nur geliftet oder auch mal getreten?


----------



## kubikjch (7. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab heute 'nen* neuen Schlüsselstellen-Trail* gefunden
> 
> ...



Servus Markus,

wo soll denn der sein?
kannst mir mal die ungefähren Daten durchgeben?
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## schu2000 (7. September 2008)

@Roland: mach Dir nix drauß, bei mir heut auch der Wurm drin, allerdings noch a weng heftiger. War mit nem Bekannten (ich sag nur Maxxis-Dealer  ) im Kulmbacher Raum unterwegs, und mich hats heut öfter gewürfelt als die letzten Monate zusammen. Einmal hab ich nen Abflug über (!!) nen Holzstapel gemacht, später Knie am Lenker angeschlagen so dass ich jetzt nur noch humpeln kann und noch ein paar weitere Abflüge  und alles nur auf Singletrails, keine großartig schwierigen Schlüsselstellen oder so  

@Axalp: mit "Tour" meinte ich schon eher was abfahrtslastiges 

Wenn nächstes Wochenende bikeparkmäßig was geht wär ich evtl. am Sonntag auch dabei. Samstag is ne Familienfeier (Hochzeit) angesagt...


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Treffen können wir uns ruhig beim Roland, denn soweit ist der Trial gar nicht weg...



Bei mir treffen und zum Trail fahren ? Dann muss der Trail schon bei mir ums Haus sein damit ich es bei meiner jetzigen Kondition auch hinschaffe.
Runde Holztreppen gibts bei uns nur im Kirchenturm.


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Roland: mach Dir nix drauß, bei mir heut auch der Wurm drin, allerdings noch a weng heftiger. War mit nem Bekannten (ich sag nur Maxxis-Dealer  ) im Kulmbacher Raum unterwegs, und mich hats heut öfter gewürfelt als die letzten Monate zusammen. Einmal hab ich nen Abflug über (!!) nen Holzstapel gemacht, später Knie am Lenker angeschlagen so dass ich jetzt nur noch humpeln kann und noch ein paar weitere Abflüge  und alles nur auf Singletrails, keine großartig schwierigen Schlüsselstellen oder so



Bin ich ja froh das ich nicht alleine bin Hattest zwar deinen Reifendealer dabei, der aber nicht die richtigen Reifen.


----------



## schu2000 (7. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin ich ja froh das ich nicht alleine bin Hattest zwar deinen Reifendealer dabei, der aber nicht die richtigen Reifen.



Ja nee die Reifen haben schon gepasst, Platten hatten wir beide keine mit unseren Maxxis 
Aber ich war heut wohl mental nicht so auf bergabfahren eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> danke für den tipp markus - hatte ich auch schon drangedacht - befürchte aber der dieb is nichd aus der nähe - is ein großes auto vorbeigefahren, hat kurz angehalten und wahrscheinlich das radl eingeladen - (organisierter fahrradklau?????)
> passt gut auf eure radln auf
> bis denn


Hey Wolf!!
Des is echd Bech, das des Rod verschlebbd hom und ned di Fraa odder???

Ich hobs mer ned vergneifn könna! Sorry!


----------



## Axalp (7. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Markus,
> 
> wo soll denn der sein?
> kannst mir mal die ungefähren Daten durchgeben?
> ...





RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei mir treffen und zum Trail fahren ? Dann muss der Trail schon bei mir ums Haus sein damit ich es bei meiner jetzigen Kondition auch hinschaffe.
> Runde Holztreppen gibts bei uns nur im Kirchenturm.



Hmhmhm... ungefahrene Trails hier veröffentlichen ist ja schon gewagt . 
Morgen nehmen dann alle frei und versuchen sich an dem Ding... 

Also der Trail liegt von Leutenbach etwa soweit entfernt wie die Frauenhöhle. Das wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein.

Ist Dein Morewood eigentlich schon aufgebaut?


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmhmhm... ungefahrene Trails hier veröffentlichen ist ja schon gewagt .
> Morgen nehmen dann alle frei und versuchen sich an dem Ding...
> 
> Also der Trail liegt von Leutenbach etwa soweit entfernt wie die Frauenhöhle. Das wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein.
> ...



Wenn du mich hinfährst schaff ich die Strecke schon.

Morewood liegt noch jungfräulich da es fehlen noch Teile.


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmhmhm... ungefahrene Trails hier veröffentlichen ist ja schon gewagt .
> Morgen nehmen dann alle frei und versuchen sich an dem Ding...



Ich meinte ja auch per PN du Hirsch
Wahrscheinlich sind wir das Ding schon hundertmal gefahren und du machst hier so ein TamTam


----------



## Axalp (8. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch per PN du Hirsch
> Wahrscheinlich sind wir das Ding schon hundertmal gefahren und du machst hier so ein TamTam



Jetzt lass mir doch meine Freude!


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mir doch meine Freude!



Also jetzt bin ich neugierig ! Du hörst heute ehr das Arbeiten auf.Der Bernd kommt höchstwahrscheinlich auch und dann wird das Ding begutachtet. 
ich werd ja schon ganz zittrig hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin ich neugierig ! Du hörst heute ehr das Arbeiten auf.Der Bernd kommt höchstwahrscheinlich auch und dann wird das Ding begutachtet.
> ich werd ja schon ganz zittrig hier.



Also vor 18 Uhr geht leider nichts. Wär' da noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also vor 18 Uhr geht leider nichts. Wär' da noch jemand dabei?


Habe den MArkus angerufen und ihm gesagt, das wir schon früher starten wollen.
Der hod mer fei ned gsochd wo der neu Drail is, waller unbedingd mid dabei sa will!! A so a Geäffl! Wos soll mer do nu sogn!! Siemens hald!! So des hobi etz loswern müssn!! 
Etz gehds mer widder besser!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also vor 18 Uhr geht leider nichts. Wär' da noch jemand dabei?



geht ned 17.00 Uhr ?


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mir doch meine Freude!



Wos hoddn des mid freude zu dun wenn i Dsaid hob obba ned was wo dea is.
Ich hoff dea is gud sonsd wersd dord ons Glända nobundn und schmoan lossn.

Wenn den Trail einer von uns kennt dann kostet das eine Mass.


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn den Trail einer von uns kennt dann kostet das eine Mass.



Also ich kenn ihn, aber du hast es bestimmt scho lang wieder vergessen


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2008)

So! Der Roland und ich mussten heute natürlich sofort los um den neuen Trail von MArkus zu entjungfern! Und ich muss sagen das TEil ist echt geil aber war trotz Nässe nicht so wild wie von unserer Schwarzwälder Torte beschrieben. War komplett laufbar! Wir mussten  nicht einmal (Ausnahme Anfang) auf die Räder steigen.
Ne also wenn das Teil nicht komplett trocken ist, kann man hier mit ruhigen Gewissen von unfahrbar sprechen. Auf den runden Hölzern hat man Null Grip. In der Kombination mit heftigen Gefälle ergibt das eine Mischung welche ich nicht probieren möchte. Ist blos dei Frage ob das Teil vorm Winter nochmal richtig abtrocknet. Nordseite und Null Sonne. ISt aber auch bei Trockenheit nicht ohne!!

HAben uns dann mal selbst auf Trailsuche begeben und DEN HAMMER!! entdeckt. Einen NAmen hat das Teil auch schon! : HÖLLENTRAIL!!!

Ist unserer MEinung nach zum größten TEil auf S4 Niveau oder höher!!
Sind heute bei Nässe ungefähr 15 Meter von ca. 200 Metern gefahren. Ist bei Nässe absolut unfahrbar. Wenns trocken ist sollten auch ein paar Fänger dabei sein . HAbe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Kommt glaube ich stellenweise ganz gut raus.

So jetzt noch die Bilder 
Habe versucht noch die möglichen Linien einzuzeichnen.

Einfahrt:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179621]
	
[/URL]

Einfahrt sau steile Rampe:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179619]
	
[/URL]

Rampe:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179618]
	
[/URL]

RAmpe von unten:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179617]
	
[/URL]

Jetzt kommen ein paar heftige Ecken und als letztes Bild zum "Ausrollen" ein paar Treppen (Locker 3
0-40 cm Hoch). 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179616]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179613]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179614]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179612]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179611]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/179622]
	
[/URL]


So wenn man jetzt noch den "Verharmlosungs FAktor" von den Bildern abzieht kann man sich glaube ich ne gute Vorstellung machen von dem was einen da erwartet.

Salve Bernd.

Ach ja: Waren 2 Stunden unterwegs und sind ca. 100 m bergab gefahren. SCHEISS NÄSSE!!!


----------



## Axalp (8. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos hoddn des mid freude zu dun wenn i Dsaid hob obba ned was wo dea is.
> Ich hoff dea is gud sonsd wersd dord ons Glända nobundn und schmoan lossn.
> 
> Wenn den Trail einer von uns kennt dann kostet das eine Mass.



Nix für Ungut mein Feund Roland. Ich find's immer nur so lustig wenn Dein Temperament mal wieder mit Dir durchgeht.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> So! Der Roland und ich mussten heute natürlich sofort los um den neuen Trail von MArkus zu entjungfern! Und ich muss sagen das TEil ist echt geil aber war trotz Nässe nicht so wild wie unserer Schwarzwälder Torte beschrieben. War komplett laufbar! Wir mussten  nicht einmal (Ausnahme Anfang) auf die Räder steigen.
> Ne also wenn das Teil nicht komplett trocken ist, kann man hier mit ruhigen Gewissen von unfahrbar sprechen. Auf den runden Hölzern hat man Null Grip. In der Kombination mit heftigen Gefälle ergibt das eine Mischung welche ich nicht probieren möchte. Ist blos dei Frage ob das Teil vorm Winter nochmal richtig abtrocknet. Nordseite und Null Sonne. ISt aber auch bei Trockenheit nicht ohne!!
> 
> HAben uns dann mal selbst auf Trailsuche begeben und DEN HAMMER!! entdeckt. Einen NAmen hat das Teil auch schon! : HÖLLENTRAIL!!!
> ...



Ja dann freut es mich, dass es ein neues Projekt gibt. Blöd, dass jetzt erstmal aufgeschoben werden muss. Aber das wurde so manch andere Schlüsselstelle auch schon.

Ist der "Höllentrail" gegenüber bei Dietersburg (Augustus-Felsen)?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut mein Feund Roland. Ich find's immer nur so lustig wenn Dein Temperament mal wieder mit Dir durchgeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne issser nich!!


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2008)

Bilder her

Sorry, hat sich wohl überschnitten


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer das Teil als erstes knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer das Teil als erstes knackt.


Die Frage ist wen das Teil als ersten knackt!
In Kombi mit Frauenhöhle, Markus Trail und Höllentrail kann man sich auf 10 KM komplett zerbomben!!!


----------



## Axalp (8. September 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht, ob wir das als Trail durchgehen lassen können, denn
*
WO ZUM TEUFEL IST DA EIN WEG?*

Den Drop über den Roland würd ich mir noch zutrauen (ist ja nicht hoch- Sorry, konnt's mir nicht verkneifen...) aber der Rest schaut aus wie eine Einladung zum einschlagen


----------



## kubikjch (8. September 2008)

Vor der Erstbefahrung sollte sich das KH Forchheim mal ein paar Titanplatten mehr auf Lager nehmen


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Kommt auf den Bildern nicht gut heraus. Aber das ganze ist ein Weg, eine Ansammlung aus Schlüsselstellen. Genau das richtige für uns. Die Einfahrt über die Kehre in die Rutsche ist schon echt heiß nicht technisch aber sehr kopflastig. Danach schöne Kombinationen aus verblockten Kehren die in Stufen und Treppen enden. Ist schon ein hoher Schissfaktor dabei. Am besten ab 3 Mann da zwei als Fänger fungieren sollten.
@ Markus ich glaub bei deinem Trail ist die lange, schmale steile Treppe am besten denn der Über den Lenker flieg Faktor ist sehr hoch. Alles in allem ist die Tour aus den ganzen Schlüsselstellentrailen ein heißes Ding. Bin mal gespannt was ich alles fahren traue.

Wann ist jemals mein Temperament mit mir durchgegangen was soll das


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Vor der Erstbefahrung sollte sich das KH Forchheim mal ein paar Titanplatten mehr auf Lager nehmen



Kann ich nicht deine haben ist doch schon lange genug drin.


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ist der "Höllentrail" gegenüber bei Dietersburg (Augustus-Felsen)?



Bist du den Weg vom Augustusfelsen schon mal runter ? Wollten wir noch im Anschluss machen war aber schon zu spät.


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wen das Teil als ersten knackt!
> In Kombi mit Frauenhöhle, Markus Trail und Höllentrail kann man sich auf 10 KM komplett zerbomben!!!



Wobei die Frauenhöhle nur zum warmfahren fungiert. Denn im Vergleich mit den anderen ist die Abfahrt zur Bonanzaradfreihändigfahrentour abgestiegen.
Schlüsselstellen in der fränkischen sind wieder auf lange Zeit gesichert.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Markus ich glaub bei deinem Trail ist die lange, schmale steile Treppe am besten denn der Über den Lenker flieg Faktor ist sehr hoch. Alles in allem ist die Tour aus den ganzen Schlüsselstellentrailen ein heißes Ding. Bin mal gespannt was ich alles fahren traue.



Bei der Stelle sollten wir aber zuerst das abgebrochenen Eisenrohr an der Spitzkehre rausreißen. Denn sollte da einer reinknallen habe ich einen Namen für den Trail: *Schaschliktrail!!!*


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist du den Weg vom Augustusfelsen schon mal runter ? Wollten wir noch im Anschluss machen war aber schon zu spät.



Nein, aber lt. Karte (Pfad orthogonal zu den Höhenlinien) könnte da auch was gehen.



schu2000 schrieb:


> Wenn nächstes Wochenende bikeparkmäßig was geht wär ich evtl. am Sonntag auch dabei. Samstag is ne Familienfeier (Hochzeit) angesagt...



Was geht jetzt am Wochenende? *Sonntag Ochsenkopf?*
Wetter soll leider nicht überragend werden.

Samstag Tour in der Fränkischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nein, aber lt. Karte (Pfad orthogonal zu den Höhenlinien) könnte da auch was gehen.


Werd ich mal unter der Woche probieren. Hast du Lust mitzukommen. 





Axalp schrieb:


> Was geht jetzt am Wochenende? *Sonntag Ochsenkopf?*
> Wetter soll leider nicht überragend werden.
> 
> Samstag Tour in der Fränkischen?


Samstag können wir ein Tourchen machen. Sonntag weis ich noch nicht ob ich soweit fort will.


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd ich mal unter der Woche probieren. Hast du Lust mitzukommen.



Ich werd am Donnerstag eine Tour in der Fränkischen machen. Eigentlich wollt ich einen Kollegen mitnehmen und eine Tour fahren. Uhrzeit gegen 17 Uhr. Treffpunkt Brauerei Meister Unterzaunsbach.

Wenn Du die GPS-Daten von dem Trail in Dein Gerät einhacken könntest wäre das prima. Dann brauch 'mer net lang zum suchen.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag können wir ein Tourchen machen. Sonntag weis ich noch nicht ob ich soweit fort will.



Also der Onkel Schorsch und der Sven sind bestimmt dabei, oder?


----------



## Schoschi (9. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also der Onkel Schorsch und der Sven sind bestimmt dabei, oder?



Des kannst singen.........oder osternohenieren, aber da muss es scho trocken sein, hab bissl a Postrad rumgeschraubt und Murks vom Vorgänger entdeckt, jetzt sollts um einiges besser ansprechen der Hinterbau..........will auf jeden fall fahren des WE......


----------



## schu2000 (9. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also der Onkel Schorsch und der Sven sind bestimmt dabei, oder?



Bin zwar momentan im Ausland (Vienna) aber wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt bin ich dabei  hab eh noch vier Punkte auf meiner Liftkarte.


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2008)

So, mein Urlaub für den 22.09 ist genehmigt.

@Schorsch: Wie sieht's bei Dir arbeitstechnisch aus?

*@Rest: Wer jetzt doch noch Lust hat uns zu begleiten, der kann sich gerne noch melden.*

Morgen werd ich mich um die Unterkunft kümmern.


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, mein Urlaub für den 22.09 ist genehmigt.
> 
> @Schorsch: Wie sieht's bei Dir arbeitstechnisch aus?
> 
> ...



Was ist am 19.09 ?. Schorschi fahren wir schon früh los ? Möchte am Freitag auch noch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. September 2008)

also ich geh mal davon aus dass des klappt, Chefchen ist grad im Urlaub, eh klaro, aber sieht net so schlecht aus grad. 
Wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt, und wer fährt wo mit?
Ich würd auch Freitag früh fahren, da könn ma dann ein Ankommensweizen mehr trinken.

Nun die Radfrage, nur DH oder das Enduro? Großmächtig hochtreten kann ich aber z.Z. net denk ich mal........da müsste der Shifti mal was zu sagen.....


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2008)

war heute auf dem besagten Trail. Am Anfang eine gruslige steinige S3 Treppe und dann 6-7 Kehren die man ohne versetzen fahren kann. Also Treppe heiß und der Rest zum üben. ich hab ein sehr schönes Video mit dem Handy gefilmt bring es aber auf dem Computer nicht zum laufen. Ja Ja so ist das man wird älter und kennt sich mit den hoch technischen Sachen nicht mehr aus so ein Scheiß Dateien Dreckszeug. 

Ach ja herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euerem ivh glaube 9 Hochzeitstag Ihr wisst schon wer gemeint ist. Das man es so lange aushalten kann zs.. zs..


----------



## shift (9. September 2008)

Hey,

aufgrund der grossen Nachfrage melde ich mich mal.

Ihr könnt auf alle Fälle die Downhiller einpacken, es hat maximal ein paar Tretpassagen drin. Die gehen aber nun mal wirklich problemlos mit nem DH`ler.
Ich für meinen Teil werde ein Giant Reign XO fahren, d.h. Trailbike mit 16/17cm Federweg. Das liegt daran, das ich bis dahin kein Demo mehr haben werden. Ist voraussichtlich bis Ende der Woche weg! Und da ich ja nicht solche CEO-Führungspositionen habe wie ihr hier anscheinend allle (immer Frei und Kohle für 15 verschiedene Bikes im Schuppen) ist das dann auch mein einziges was ich zur Auswahl habe

Egal ob in Davos, Arosa, Lenzerheide, Flims oder Filzbach-es wird überall geliftet

Habt ihr schon Strecken die ihr auf alle Fälle fahren wollt? Und habt ihr schon eine Brücke zum schlafen gefunden?

bye stefan


----------



## shift (9. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem neuen, allerdings ohne die Mavic Laufräder-da lieber doch was normales

drunter mal ein Pic von mir in Lenzerheide und in Davos.....
...so als vorgeschmack


----------



## Saddamchen (9. September 2008)

shift schrieb:


> mal ein Pic von mir in Lenzerheide und in Davos.....
> ...so als vorgeschmack


Super Bildqualität!!!  Fuß oder Mundgemalt???


----------



## Saddamchen (9. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> war heute auf dem besagten Trail. Am Anfang eine gruslige steinige S3 Treppe und dann 6-7 Kehren die man ohne versetzen fahren kann. Also Treppe heiß und der Rest zum üben.


Fortsetzung von gestern welche wir nicht mehr geschafft haben?


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...wobei ich aber zwecks viel zu tun momentan auf der Arbeit erst am Freitag nachmittag losfahren werd und Montag möglichst früh scho wieder Richtung Heimat



Der Sven weiss anscheinend auch nicht was er will...

Hat sich bei mir gemeldet und gesagt, dass er Freitags doch flexibel ist, d.h. ich werd morgen nochmal beim Chef antanzen und fragen, ob ich den Freitag auch noch frei bekomme. Dann könnten wir am Freitagmorgen los und 4 Tage downhillen.

Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat werd ich morgen 2 DZs in Chur buchen.
Nachzügler müssen dann selbst schauen wo sie bleiben.

Ich werd am Sonntag das BigHit ausgiebig am Oko testen. Dann entscheide ich, was mitgenommen wird. Das Ransom hat nämlich mittlerweile einen kurzen, steilen Vorbau bekommen und ist demnach auch noch ein wenig mehr bergab-tauglicher.

Cheers


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fortsetzung von gestern welche wir nicht mehr geschafft haben?



Ja.


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Sven weiss anscheinend auch nicht was er will...
> 
> Hat sich bei mir gemeldet und gesagt, dass er Freitags doch flexibel ist, d.h. ich werd morgen nochmal beim Chef antanzen und fragen, ob ich den Freitag auch noch frei bekomme. Dann könnten wir am Freitagmorgen los und 4 Tage downhillen.
> 
> ...



Werd mal sehen ob ich das Morewood zum laufen bringe. Könnte es dort schön einfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat werd ich morgen 2 DZs in Chur buchen.
> Nachzügler müssen dann selbst schauen wo sie bleiben.



 Optimal danke fürs bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Sven weiss anscheinend auch nicht was er will...
> 
> Hat sich bei mir gemeldet und gesagt, dass er Freitags doch flexibel ist, d.h. ich werd morgen nochmal beim Chef antanzen und fragen, ob ich den Freitag auch noch frei bekomme. Dann könnten wir am Freitagmorgen los und 4 Tage downhillen.



Tztztz...pass bloß auf dass de net im Kofferraum mitfährst  nee ich wollt ja eigentlich Freitag früh und Montag nachmittag noch a weng auf die Arbeit weil im Moment echt viel zu tun is. Aber andererseits....... 
Ich hab aber kein Bock am Freitag schon mitten in der Nacht loszufahren, das schlägt sich eh negativ auf die Konzentrationsfähigkeit bei der Abfahrt nieder wie ich ja schon letztes Mal am Lago aufm 601 feststellen musste...Routenplaner sagt fünf Stunden von mir daheim nach Chur, wenn ich um 7 losfahr wärn mer dann gegen 12 unten!? Was meints ihr?


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Strecken die ihr auf alle Fälle fahren wollt? Und habt ihr schon eine Brücke zum schlafen gefunden?



Hi Stefan, der Känzelitrail bei Chur wurde mir von einem ortskundigen Bergabfahrer ans Herz gelegt, den sollen wir unbedingt mal fahren


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tztztz...pass bloß auf dass de net im Kofferraum mitfährst  nee ich wollt ja eigentlich Freitag früh und Montag nachmittag noch a weng auf die Arbeit weil im Moment echt viel zu tun is. Aber andererseits.......
> Ich hab aber kein Bock am Freitag schon mitten in der Nacht loszufahren, das schlägt sich eh negativ auf die Konzentrationsfähigkeit bei der Abfahrt nieder wie ich ja schon letztes Mal am Lago aufm 601 feststellen musste...Routenplaner sagt fünf Stunden von mir daheim nach Chur, wenn ich um 7 losfahr wärn mer dann gegen 12 unten!? Was meints ihr?



Der Plan klingt gut. Ich hab am Donnerstagabend auch noch eine Siemens-Propaganda-Veranstaltung, d.h. ich würde auch nicht so früh ins Bett kommen. 
Wenn wir um 12 Uhr unten sind können wir uns bestimmt noch in die ein oder andere Gondel setzen und 1-2 Abfahren machen?!? -> Stefan???

Nachtrag:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.
> Wir haben noch 2 Doppelzimmer. Preis: CHF 120 für das Designzimmer. Preis Standard Doppelzimmer CHF 110. Frühstück pro Person CHF 15.
> ...



Passt das allen preislich?

*Stefan*: Ist die Location o.k. Sind halt ca. 20 km bis Chur, aber das Hotel hat alles was wir brauchen. In Chur hab ich nix gescheites gefunden...


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Plan klingt gut. Ich hab am Donnerstagabend auch noch eine Siemens-Propaganda-Veranstaltung, d.h. ich würde auch nicht so früh ins Bett kommen.
> Wenn wir um 12 Uhr unten sind können wir uns bestimmt noch in die ein oder andere Gondel setzen und 1-2 Abfahren machen?!? -> Stefan???



Von mir aus kann ich auch um 6 daheim losfahren. Aber eher nicht....



Axalp schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Hotel blablabla....
> 
> ...



Coole Sache das Hotel! Wobei, diese "Designzimmer" brauch mer ja net unbedingt oder? Wären dann pro Person ca. 44 Euro für Übernachtung + Frühstück, ist ja eigentlich ok.
Zur Lage: 



> Zentralste Lage direkt bei der Talstation der Bergbahnen


 


Kleiner Nachtrag: hat jemand evtl. ne digitale Videokamera? Dann könnt mer ja a weng was aufnehmen und dann wieder a nettes Video draus machen  wobei...erstmal schauen ob wir auf den Wegen talwärts überhaupt Bock haben zum Anhalten


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2008)

Fahren wir von Leutenbach um 7.00 Uhr los und sammeln den Markus ein. Ich möchte schon das wir zusammen fahren. Dann sind wir gleichzeitig dort und können dann gemeinsam los.


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahren wir von Leutenbach um 7.00 Uhr los und sammeln den Markus ein. Ich möchte schon das wir zusammen fahren. Dann sind wir gleichzeitig dort und können dann gemeinsam los.


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahren wir von Leutenbach um 7.00 Uhr los und sammeln den Markus ein. Ich möchte schon das wir zusammen fahren. Dann sind wir gleichzeitig dort und können dann gemeinsam los.







schu2000 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: hat jemand evtl. ne digitale Videokamera? Dann könnt mer ja a weng was aufnehmen und dann wieder a nettes Video draus machen  wobei...erstmal schauen ob wir auf den Wegen talwärts überhaupt Bock haben zum Anhalten



Wolltest Du nicht fragen ob jemand eine Helm-Camera hat? 
Ich hab leider keine...


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht fragen ob jemand eine Helm-Camera hat?
> Ich hab leider keine...



Ja oder halt ne Helmcam  vielleicht krieg ich ja meine Digicam wieder fit damit wenigstens a bisserl was aufgenommen werden kann. Da mag das Display nix mehr anzeigen. Ich glaub die digitale Spiegelreflexkamera von nem Bekannten krieg ich net, der weiß was wir für Zeugs fahren und wird sie mir deswegen wohl eher nicht mitgeben...


----------



## Schoschi (10. September 2008)

na des klingt doch alles super, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, endlich mal in die Berge und dann mitm Lift hoch, wer hätte es gedacht dass ich das noch erleben darf.........(@metzi: bitte nicht mitlesen....hehe) entspannt rauf und entspannt runter......a Traum..........weckt mich bitte net auf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> na des klingt doch alles super, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, endlich mal in die Berge und dann mitm Lift hoch, wer hätte es gedacht dass ich das noch erleben darf.........(@metzi: bitte nicht mitlesen....hehe) entspannt rauf und entspannt runter......a Traum..........weckt mich bitte net auf......



fauler sack hast recht schoschi, des bergauffahren muss man mögen und du hast ja deine teil, bergauf, schon hinter dir


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2008)

So, Zimmer sind in der Arena Lodge for Riders gebucht.

Der Stefan hat gemeint, dass es auch in Flims eine Freeride-Strecke gibt. Die Location passt also.

Vor allem eins ist lustig:


> Hier gehts es nicht nur zum Après-Ski ab  ganze Abende lang kann mit Gleichgesinnten gequatscht, genagelt (traditionelles und sehr lustiges Bündner Bergspiel) und zu guter Musik gefeiert werden.



Schon blöd, wenn man eine Regierung hat und nicht mitnageln darf...


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schon blöd, wenn man eine Regierung hat und nicht mitnageln darf...



da steht was von gleichgesinnten. Ist das nicht die männliche Mehrzahl.
da hab ich lieber meine Regierung zu Hause als mit einigen "gleichgesinnten" herumzunageln.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, Zimmer sind in der Arena Lodge for Riders gebucht.
> 
> Der Stefan hat gemeint, dass es auch in Flims eine Freeride-Strecke gibt. Die Location passt also.
> 
> ...



Du nagelst weder mit noch ohne Regierung!! 
Wenn es gut für dich läuft wirsd du vielleicht maximal selbst von einem besoffenen Kuhhirten genagelt!!


----------



## Axalp (10. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du nagelst weder mit noch ohne Regierung!!
> Wenn es gut für dich läuft wirsd du vielleicht maximal selbst von einem besoffenen Kuhhirten genagelt!!



Vom Peter (Anm. der Redaktion: Der von der Heidi) etwa?


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Vom Peter (Anm. der Redaktion: Der von der Heidi) etwa?



Nein! Den Peter war Ziegenhirte!! Deswegen war sein Künstlername ja auch Ziegenpeter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

Nix los heut??
WIe ist die Planung fürs Wochenende?
Werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag was machen. Ist noch jemand da oder sind alle am OKO?


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix los heut??
> WIe ist die Planung fürs Wochenende?
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag was machen. Ist noch jemand da oder sind alle am OKO?



Ne Schatzilein ich bin schon da. Wenn es wettertechnisch passt fahre ich Samstag und Sonntag. Bei Nässe Ligtfreeride bei Trockenheit Freeride auf neuen Trails. Bin heute mit dem Jan (neuer Rider) und Markus den Trail den wir nicht mehr fahren konnten gefahren. Die Einstiegstreppe treibt einen die Tränen in die Augen aber sonst optimal. 
Wo die Sonne einigermaßen hingekommen ist war es trocken, aber nordseitig kann man nichts reskieren.

Freust du Dich schon auf mich .??


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freust du Dich schon auf mich .??



:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heute mit dem Jan (neuer Rider) und Markus den Trail den wir nicht mehr fahren konnten



Who the fu.ck is Jan? Hoffentlich nicht so ein Arsch wie du!!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> :kotz:



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Who the **** is Jan?



Aus Erlangen denke ich, war mit dem Markus unterwegs. Hat ein Franzosen Enduro. Müsste also dein Freund werden da Fox 36 R.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aus Erlangen denke ich, war mit dem Markus unterwegs. Hat ein Franzosen Enduro. Müsste also dein Freund werden da Fox 36 R.


Wie jetzt!!  Noch ein Froschfresserradfahrer!?!?


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Orsch



Selbstgespräch?


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Selbstgespräch?



Am Wochenende wirst du mal Bekanntschaft mit meiner Faust haben, da du dein eigenes Geschrei schon lange nicht mehr gehört hast.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt!!  Noch ein Froschfresserradfahrer!?!?



Alles ist besser als ein Roggi. das französische ist leicht und schön, deins ist leicht und Schei..e. Genau wie sein Besitzer nur du bist nicht leicht sondern blö. und Schei..e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2008)

Also ich geh jetz ins Bett träum süss von mir.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wirst du mal Bekanntschaft mit meiner Faust haben, da du dein eigenes Geschrei schon lange nicht mehr gehört hast.



Ah! Fisting ist angesagt!! Na dann halten wir uns besser nordseitig den beim Fisting ist Feuchte und Nässe hilfreich und wünschenswert!!!:kotz:


----------



## Axalp (11. September 2008)

He ihr Glotzer! Wollt ihr, dass der Thread geschlossen wird? 

Der Jan und ich sind noch weiter zum Rötelfels und dann zum Kirschenweg, wo's mich sauber gelegt hat. Hab den Beweis erbracht, dass selbst die Maxxis Grenzen haben (schräge Steinplatte mit grüner Schicht überzogen)! 
War leider von der Helligkeit her auch schon grenzwertig. Man merkt, dass es Herbst wird.

Falls es am Sonntag nicht regnet ohne Ende fahr' ich an den Oko. Das letzte Mal ging's bei leichtem Nieselregen ja auch ganz gut.

Am Samstag soll's Wetter schlecht werden. Weiss noch net ob ich da motiviert bin.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2008)

So nun melden sich auch mal der "wtF" Jan zu Wort ... stillgestanden 

Joah ... war wirklich ganz nice heute bei euch da drüben!Erst thx das ihr mich mitgenommen habt!Hat echt laune gemacht,seh schon was ich demnächst bischen üben muss,umsetzen,vor allem die "nichtSchokoladenSeite" 
War sicher nicht das letzte mal das ich mit gefahren bin.
Das sind doch nur Schürfwunden gewesen Markus  aber wie es so schön heisst .. no Pain no Gain  bei mir ist zum Glück alles ganz geblieben, wobei es schon ziemlich duster war. Hatte meinen kleinen Schock Moment wo es mal links über so ne kleine Mauerbrücke geht und ich naja, mit beiden Reifen quer Richtung BrückeEnde gerutscht bin  aber ging noch gut ... 
Ach und Französsinen Rocken


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ah! Fisting ist angesagt!! Na dann halten wir uns besser nordseitig den beim Fisting ist Feuchte und Nässe hilfreich und wünschenswert!!!:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2008)

Der Kirschenweg bei Nässe und halb Dunkelheit ist gar nicht so einfach. Wir sollten uns vielleicht wieder angewöhnen die Schoner des öfteren zu tragen. Schürfwunden sind dann nicht so tief.


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> He ihr Glotzer! Wollt ihr, dass der Thread geschlossen wird?



Ja denn nur so bekommen wir den Bernd hier heraus. Wir machen dann einen geheimen Fred auf. Titel. *Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach ohne Breyer*.


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2008)

So wieder zurück im Lande. Gestern auf der Heimfahrt von Wien hams am Radio gsagt dass die Schneefallgrenze am Wochenende auf 1300 Meter sinkt  mal schaua wir sin ja a weng wo anders und außerdem is ja noch a Woche...oh in genau einer Woche sin mer ja scho unterwegs


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2008)

Ich hab beim Informationen einholen zu unserm Zielgebiet ne seeeeehr interessante Seite gefunden:

Trail Devils

Ich glaub dort in der Gegend könnt man glatt nen kompletten Jahresurlaub verbraten ohne dass einem langweilig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Informationen einholen zu unserm Zielgebiet ne seeeeehr interessante Seite gefunden:
> 
> Trail Devils
> 
> Ich glaub dort in der Gegend könnt man glatt nen kompletten Jahresurlaub verbraten ohne dass einem langweilig wird



Wo fahren wir überhaupt hin ich weis nur in die Schweiz.


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2008)

In welche? Die Fränkische??


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> In welche? Die Fränkische??



Zitat von bernd. Orsch


----------



## Saddamchen (13. September 2008)

Treffe mich morgen um 14:00 Uhr mit dem Deppen (Roland) in Egloffstein am großen Parkplatz. Ortsende Richtung Obertrubach/Gräfenberg. 
Protektoren sind wärmstens empfohlen!!!


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Treffe mich morgen um 14:00 Uhr mit dem Deppen (Roland) in Egloffstein am großen Parkplatz. Ortsende Richtung Obertrubach/Gräfenberg.
> Protektoren sind wärmstens empfohlen!!!



Ich war heute mit oben zitiertem unterwegs auf Trailsuche. und was soll ich sagen. Wir haben was gefunden. Schöner Treppentrail mit Holzstufen und Fels. Mit Umsetzen und Protektoren eigentlich komplett fahrbar. Ist ebenfalls in Egloffsteiner Nähe


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2008)

Werd meine Protektoren dem Bernd erst mal aufs freche Maul hauen. Dann sind sie wenigstens schön sauber. Auf dem Schild am neuen Trail steht begehen auf eigene Gefahr ich frag mich blos warum. Sehr schöner Übungstrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2008)

So heute wieder mal alle Steckenrekorde gebrochen. 3,25 Std unterwegs und 10 Km Stecke gemacht. 
Aber 3 schöne Bergabtrails gemacht, unter anderm auch den Höllentrail. 50% Schlüsselstellen erledigt aber wehe, wehe wenn ich auf das Ende sehe. Ein Schaltauge und eine fast 360 Grad Drehung in der Luft hat uns der Trail heute schon gekostet (Flug nicht ich). Nur das Schaltauge war von mir. Schon an der Einfahrt haben wir eine dreiviertel Stunde herumgedoktert bis es einigermaßen geklappt hat. Das Ding wird uns noch viele schöne und schmerzhafte Stunden bereiten.

An die Downhillfraktion wie wars am Oko ?


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2008)

Tach auch,

war mal wieder ein super Tag heut am Oko. Sind die neuen Holzsachen gefahren, ganz lustig, nur der Wallride macht mir noch zu schaffen, geht rechtsrum, meine Nichtschokoladenseite. Die andern beiden haben auch ein paar "Schlüsselstellen" geknackt, sind stolz wie Harry. Jeder einmal gestürzt. Haben einige Bilder gemacht, Markus wird sie dann noch reinsetzen. Haben noch ein Dropprojekt fürs nächste mal gefunden, hatten aber keine Zeit mehr uns das genauer anzuschuen. 
Die Familienabfahrt hat ne neue Linie, ist recht lustig, für die, die keinen Bock auf Steinmeer haben........

Auf Schlüsselstellen in der Fränkischen knacken hätt ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock......aber die Woche hab ich ka Zeit mehr........muss nu Öpfl reissen.....so eine Sch.......

@Sven: schick mir nochmal deine eMailadresse per pn..


----------



## schu2000 (14. September 2008)

So. Auch scho wieder daheim. War heut letzter Mann auf der Strecke, nach mir kam keiner mehr runter, den Lift hams scho ausgeschaltet als ich noch im oberen Teil war  schee woars, hab mir bei meiner letzten Soloabfahrt nochmal das komplette felsige Programm gegeben  Habs auch geschafft ne (für mich) gute Linie zu finden um mit ausreichend Geschwindigkeit an den Gap mit dem Sprung vom Felsbrocken danach ranzufahren. Hab den Gap noch zweimal probiert, beide male hats ohne Hinterrad-küsst-Holzkante geklappt  den Sprung hab ich dann aber lieber sein lassen, wär mir zu heikel gewesen ganz allein falls doch was schief geht...außerdem hätts mir ja eh niemand geglaubt ohne Bilder  aber das nächste Mal is das Teil fällig! Und den Baumstamm hab ich auch noch zweimal besiegt  und endlich hab ich auch diesen blöden Angstsprung weiter unten (da wo wir auch Bilder gemacht haben) wieder gepackt nachdems mich dort ja mal übel zerbröselt hat...ach schee...bloß im Vergleich zu dem was die beiden anderen Herrschaften heut alles gepackt haben komm ich mir irgendwie so anfängermäßig vor...naja bin ja auch noch a Anfänger...trotzdem, Ochsenkopf is scho 
Hab dann übrigens noch kurz mit dem Fahrer von dem Norco Atomik gelabert der hat auch grad eingepackt, der fährt auch Rennen...der war scho schnell unterwegs!!


----------



## Axalp (14. September 2008)

Servus Freunde der Schwerkraft (heute zumindest)

Oko war saugeil heute. Bin alle Sprünge und den "Skinny" (schmaler North-Shore-Balken) gefahren.
Anmerkung der Redaktion: Ich bin alles komplett ohne Zugstufe und - lt. Aussage Schorsch - mit einem viel zu harten Hinterbau.
Ich freu mich schon, wenn meine Kiste mal richtig eingestellt ist. Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert davon (siehe Bilder).

Ansonsten:
- Stürze waren alle harmlos
- Wetter war top
- Streckenverhältnisse waren top
- insgesamt nur ca. 8-10 Biker auf der Strecke
- Es empfiehlt sich immer eine Ersatzbremse im Auto zu haben 

Roland mein Feund, Du brauchst nicht sauer sein, dass ich Dir jetzt was voraus hab. Deine Frau liebt Dich ja trotzdem


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So heute wieder mal alle Steckenrekorde gebrochen. 3,25 Std unterwegs und 10 Km Stecke gemacht.
> Aber 3 schöne Bergabtrails gemacht, unter anderm auch den Höllentrail. 50% Schlüsselstellen erledigt aber wehe, wehe wenn ich auf das Ende sehe. Ein Schaltauge und eine fast 360 Grad Drehung in der Luft hat uns der Trail heute schon gekostet (Flug nicht ich). Nur das Schaltauge war von mir. Schon an der Einfahrt haben wir eine dreiviertel Stunde herumgedoktert bis es einigermaßen geklappt hat. Das Ding wird uns noch viele schöne und schmerzhafte Stunden bereiten.
> 
> An die Downhillfraktion wie wars am Oko ?


Jo des wor heud richtig heftig!! Einmal am Felsen mit dem Pedal hängengeblieben und ab gings durch die Luft!!
Also der Höllentrail is mit Abstand des schwierigste was ich in der Fränkischen kenne. Nirgends Auslauf weil immer sofort die nächste Schlüsselstelle kommt und kein Platz um in Ruhe aufzusteigen.
Hatte zwar nen Photo dabei, aber einer musste immer sichern. Ich glaube wenn wir mal zu viert sind können wir dort nen ganzen Tag verbringen.!


----------



## Axalp (14. September 2008)

So jetzt hier Bilder:

Mein neues Desktop-Hintergrundbild:




Neue Alternativ-Strecke:










Skinny:
















Oberer Felsdrop:













Wurzeldrop:










Unterer Felsdrop:










"Steil und Steinige"




Neuer Drop neben der "Steil und Steinigen":


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Auf Schlüsselstellen in der Fränkischen knacken hätt ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock......aber die Woche hab ich ka Zeit mehr........muss nu Öpfl reissen.....so eine Sch.......


Reiss hals aweng schneller. Etz hommer doch a wos für dich. 4 Trails auf 12 KM!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 4 Trails auf 12 KM!!



des klingt doch mal vernünftig.......


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So jetzt hier Bilder:
> 
> Mein neues Desktop-Hintergrundbild:
> 
> ...



Sauber gmachd!! Und wie oft seider vom Skinny nunderburzeld??
Ich sech scho!! Mussmer nächsdes Johr a nu an Nunderrollbomber zulegn!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mussmer nächsdes Johr a nu an Nunderrollbomber zulegn!!



 des maan i aa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (15. September 2008)

AN ALLE WICHTIG¨!!!

Bei uns ist im Moment (und laut Wetterbericht auch die ganze Woche) echt miesses Wetter.

Die Schneefallgrenze ist auf 1500m gesunken, was fürs riden defenetiv ein grosses Problem darstellt. Zum einen Sind die meisten Startpunkte deutlich höher gelegen (Rothorn und Weissfluhjoch auf knapp 2900HM), zum anderen die Bahnen dann auch geschlossen bleiben. Versuche das noch heute abzuklären, inwieweit die Bahnen voraussichtlich geöffnet sind. Andernfalls müssten wir den Termin fast chanceln, da es glaube ich keinen grossen Sinn macht dann fahren zu gehen. Uns hat es dieses Jahr mitte Juli beim Freeriden eingeschneit, das ist im Alpinengelände über 2000m kein spass und zudem sehr gefährlich.

melde mich 
bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2008)

@ light Downhiller super gemacht alles gesprungen. 
Hätte ich nicht besser machen können. Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit.


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2008)

shift schrieb:


> AN ALLE WICHTIG¨!!!
> 
> Bei uns ist im Moment (und laut Wetterbericht auch die ganze Woche) echt miesses Wetter.
> 
> ...



Na Klasse kann dieser sche.... Schnee nicht noch ein wenig warten. Wäre wohl besser wir kommen mit dem Schlitten.


----------



## schu2000 (15. September 2008)

Hmmm wenns schon bis 1500 Meter schneit/geschneit hat dann möcht ich ja net wissen wie es auf knapp 2900 Meter ausschaut 
Ohne jetzt voreilig sein zu wollen werf ich mal als Alternative fürs Wochenende den Geißkopf in den Raum!?


----------



## Axalp (15. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm wenns schon bis 1500 Meter schneit/geschneit hat dann möcht ich ja net wissen wie es auf knapp 2900 Meter ausschaut
> Ohne jetzt voreilig sein zu wollen werf ich mal als Alternative fürs Wochenende den Geißkopf in den Raum!?



Geisskopf sehr kritisch, da Gabel wahrscheinlich beim Service  Musste dann schon wieder mit schlechtem Material antreten...
Außerdem hat Spicak auch schon geschlossen! Das hätte man schön verbinden können

Wegen Chur warten wir mal ab. Heute und morgen soll's noch regnen. Gegen Ende der Woche soll's besser werden.

[edit] Ich ruf auch mal in Flims an und frag nach der Prognose vor Ort


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2008)

Gibts schon was neues wegen unserm Betriebsausflug?
Wenns net klappt würd ich sagen dass mer Samstag früh richtung Goaßkupf starten und Sonntag abend heme.........2 Tage reichen, ist ja net soooo groß.

@Markus: dei Ransom ist doch ideal dafür.......


----------



## Axalp (16. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues wegen unserm Betriebsausflug?
> Wenns net klappt würd ich sagen dass mer Samstag früh richtung Goaßkupf starten und Sonntag abend heme.........2 Tage reichen, ist ja net soooo groß



Also die Prognosen (Arosa, Lenzerheide, Chur) deuten im Moment nicht auf irgendwelche Kapriolen hin,
d.h. kein Dauerregen oder Schnee. Allerdings wird's wie erwartet ziemlich frisch werden. Zwischen 1...9°C auf 1700m - so ähnlich wie die erste Abfahrt vom Oko  Man wird also unter der Rüstung kaum schwitzen.

Wie's mit Schnee / Fahrbeitkeit der Trails ausschaut kann ich (noch) nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiss der Stefan schon mehr.

Antwort von der Unterkunft hab ich leider auch noch nicht. Bleibt also spannend.

Bis später




Schoschi schrieb:


> @Markus: dei Ransom ist doch ideal dafür.......



Klar ist das ideal, aber wenn man erst einmal auf den Geschmack von 200mm vorne und hinten gekommen ist fällt der Umstieg halt soooo schwer...


----------



## shift (16. September 2008)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von Davos, schaut recht s.... aus!

http://www.davosklosters.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZkPTUmbD1kZXU.html

bye stefan


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Die Webcams hab ich gestern nachmittag auch schon entdeckt. Dachte zunächst die sind kaputt weil ich gar nix gesehen hab bis ich dann drauf gekommen bin dass es dort so neblig ist.
Heißt das jetzt schon irgendwas? Fahren, abwarten, canceln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (16. September 2008)

Abwarten würde ich sagen.

Ist doch logisch, dass bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage die Wolken tief hängen. 

Hier dasselbe Bild von unten: http://www.schatzalp.ch/p.cfm?s=webcam&pf=1&cam=11
http://www.davos.ch/live-bilder-001-01060200-de.htm

Wolken sind mir eigentlich egal. Ekelhaft wäre es, wenn Schnee oder Regen fallen würde. Dann geht fahrtechnisch nichts mehr.


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2008)

Oh mann,
ich weiß ja net, so richtig Laune kommt da net auf, vor allem kalt ist ja auch mist und wenns dann noch feucht wird..........ich würd fast sagen wir sollten da nix erzwingen, wir haben schon beim AX das gutWetterglück fürs ganze Jahr aufgebraucht.............Cäptn Freeride war grad mal da wegen Spezialwerkzeug, der ist auch der Meinung........ich weiß doch auch nicht.......

@Sven: wenn wir fahren bring ich mein Radl Donnerstag abend oder so beim Markus vorbei...


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Wer isn Captain Freeride?? 

Hmmm....ich sag mal so, hätte denn der sch... f.... Schnee net noch zwei Wochen warten können?  naja bis Donnerstag stehen uns ja alle Möglichkeiten offen. Und wir haben ja immerhin ne gute Alternative für den Fall der Fälle...es sei denn das Wetter lässt uns auch dort im Stich


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wer isn Captain Freeride??



Des is bestimmt ein saucooler Typ.


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Hab ich scho vermutet...


----------



## Axalp (16. September 2008)

Da hat er recht. Man bedenke zudem, dass ich während meiner bikefreien Woche in Frankreich 6 Tage lang keine Wolke am Himmel gesehen hab.

Im Moment sehen alle Webcams zumindest freundlich aus. Aber hie und da liegt halt schon Schnee 

Wenn mein blöder Bock nicht verreckt wäre würde ich sofort sagen dass wir von Freitag bis Montag jeden Tag einen anderen Bike-Park besuchen 

@Sven: Sind Deine Kollegen schon unten? Kann man die zwecks Lage fragen?

[edit] Bin Donnerstag nur zwischen 16.00 Uhr und 17:30 Uhr zu Hause. Danach Siemens-Propaganda-Verantstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn mein blöder Bock nicht verreckt wäre würde ich sofort sagen dass wir von Freitag bis Montag jeden Tag einen anderen Bike-Park besuchen



Hmmm....mal ne blöde Idee zur Alternative, Bmais is ja noch "relativ" nah bei uns, wie wäre es denn stattdessen nach Winterberg zu fahren? Da könnten wir dann evtl. noch einen Tag Willingen mitnehmen!? 



Axalp schrieb:


> @Sven: Sind Deine Kollegen schon unten? Kann man die zwecks Lage fragen?



Nee die fahren auch erst am Donnerstag...einer is momentan aber in Livigno da isses auch weiß, ich frag aber nochmal nach wie weiß genau.


----------



## Axalp (16. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm....mal ne blöde Idee zur Alternative, Bmais is ja noch "relativ" nah bei uns, wie wäre es denn stattdessen nach Winterberg zu fahren? Da könnten wir dann evtl. noch einen Tag Willingen mitnehmen!?



Genau das wäre der Plan gewesen! 

B-Mais, Willingen, Winterberg, Ostenohe


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau das wäre der Plan gewesen!
> 
> B-Mais, Willingen, Winterberg, Ostenohe



Hmmm da würd ich das ganze dann doch eher auf Bmais/Osternohe oder WiBe/Willingen beschränken, sonst ist man ja mehr im Auto als aufm Bike...

Und warum so gereizt??


----------



## Axalp (17. September 2008)

Eindruck vom Rothorngipfel von heute morgen:


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

Kurzes Wetterupdate, is zwar für Arosa, aber für uns dürfte das auch nicht viel anders ausschauen 



> Kurzer Wetterbericht Arosa: Immo sieht das Wettr fürs Wochenende stabil aus und trocken. Hier ist die Lokale Vorhersage: http://www.wetterbote.ch/Arosa_Schweiz-Wetter
> 
> Der Schnee zieht sich langsam zurück, da es jedoch kalt bleibt wird die Sonne es schwierig haben den Schnne restlos zu beseitigen. Aber ich hoffe mal das beste
> 
> ...



Was sagt unser Kontaktmann vor Ort?? 

Edit: hier noch der Link zur Webcam vom Weißfluhjoch. Schaut ja sooo weiß dann doch net aus 
http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZkPTQmbD1kZXU.html


----------



## Axalp (17. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kurzes Wetterupdate, is zwar für Arosa, aber für uns dürfte das auch nicht viel anders ausschauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mein Kontaktmann sagt das:*



> Gemäss Auskunft der Bergbahnen Lenzerheide liegt auf der TREK BIKE ATTACK Strecke ca. 10 - 20 cm Schnee. Bis am Wochenende wird dies sicher etwas abnehmen, wobei der Schnee nicht ganz weg sein wird.
> 
> Die Strecke ist trotzdem befahrbar, jedoch auf eigenes Risiko.



Wenn wir nur einmal runterrutschen müssen passt das, da der Schnee ja nur bis auf 2300...2400m liegt. Wenn die geplanten Strecken ständig da oben lang führen, macht's allerdings wenig Sinn.

Was sagt der Guide?

Wie oft kommen wir über 2400m?

Die FR-Strecke in Flims beginnt z.B. auf 1900m.


----------



## shift (17. September 2008)

Hey Leute,

hab da ein bischen mitgelesen, wenn ihr kommen wollt bin ich natürlich dabei. Ein Spass wird es aber glaube ich nicht und ich würde mir den weiten Weg sparen und lieber nächsten Sommer kommen.

Der Schnee ist nicht ganz so schlimm, macht aber auch nicht übermässig Spass. Mein Kumpel in Flims meinte aber das wegen dem vielen Regen die Strecke (vor allem Wiesenstücke) total ******** sind. Auch Waldstücke sind da noch mies zum fahren. Northshores gehen im Moment auch nicht. Bis Wo-ende könnte es schon noch bessern.

Lenzi ist bestimmt schlecht. Da oben ist es mit Sicherheit saukalt und du hast noch einige Wiesenstücke dabei. Im unteren Teil sind dann viele Wurzeln und Steine.

Ich glaube alles in allem kann man am Wo-ende schon fahren gehen und ich würde es auch machen, allerdings hab ich auch nicht so ein weiten Weg wie ihr. Ob es euch taugt für die schlechten Bedingungen bis in die Schweiz zu kommen müsst ihr selber wissen. 

bye stefan


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2008)

hallöchen, will mich a wieder mal melden
wegen eure swiss action, würd ich euch auch eher abraten, zuviel schnee, und in den bergen isse ja kälter als bei uns im winterobwohl die schweizer berge scho super sen, aber momentan
warum fahrt ihr ned einfach nach bozen, fast die selbe entfernung, super wetter (21grad) und ihr könnt genug liften, oder meran, deselbe, super wetter super trails, und man kann liften, schut einfach mal in der einer der letzten freeride magazine an, da werden bozen und meran vorgestellt, und ich glaub des gfällt euch dort. aber was solls , ich kann eh ned, am besten ihr bleibt daham, und macht nix


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

Die Prognosen sind zwar gut, aber Stefan hat es ja schon geschrieben, Schorschi auch, Peter als leider nicht Teilnehmer prinzipiell ebenso und ich habs mir auch schon gedacht dass das sicherlich nicht die angenehmste Tour wird...die Bedingungen drumrum sind einfach nicht so hitverdächtig. Und bevor wir die (sicherlich an sich schöne) Schweiz wegen schlechter Streckenbedingungen, eisigem Wind usw. in schlechter Erinnerung behalten wäre es vielleicht trotzdem besser den Schweiz-Ausflug sein zu lassen. Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, die tollen Trails gibts ja nächstes Jahr sicherlich auch noch  was meint ihr?
Den Wochenendtrip an sich sollten wir jedoch trotzdem nicht sein lassen, Alternativen haben wir ja schon.


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2008)

http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/Bozen_0108.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (17. September 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Der Schnee ist nicht ganz so schlimm, macht aber auch nicht übermässig Spass. Mein Kumpel in Flims meinte aber das wegen dem vielen Regen die Strecke (vor allem Wiesenstücke) total ******** sind. Auch Waldstücke sind da noch mies zum fahren. Northshores gehen im Moment auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Dann ist für mich die Sache klar: canceln!

Alternative:
Freitag Geisskopf (Freitagabend/Samstag soll's regnen)
Samstag Osternohe
Sonntag Schlüsselstellen (wenn trocken - ansonsten Fichtelgebirge FR-Runde?)
Montag Siemens 

Der Vorschlag vom Peter ist sicherlich super, aber ich hab eigentlich keine Lust ohne GPS, Karten, Vorbereitung etc. in ein fremdes Gebiet zu fahren. 

Da würde ich lieber sagen wie schließen die Saison wie oben beschrieben ab.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Montag Siemens


Also Urlaub und schlafen!!


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

Wie wärs denn damit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=357802  

Und in Wibe schauts wettermäßig net schlecht aus fürs Wochenende...und Willingen auch einigermaßen...hmm...


----------



## kubikjch (17. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann ist für mich die Sache klar: canceln!
> 
> Der Vorschlag vom Peter ist sicherlich super, aber ich hab eigentlich keine Lust ohne GPS, Karten, Vorbereitung etc. in ein fremdes Gebiet zu fahren.
> 
> Da würde ich lieber sagen wie schließen die Saison wie oben beschrieben ab.



Mensch Markus, wo bleibt der Entdeckergeist??
Und euer Joker ist der Roland, der ist super in fremden Gebieten


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mensch Markus, wo bleibt der Entdeckergeist??
> Und euer Joker ist der Roland, der ist super in fremden Gebieten



Wann hattest du dein letztes blaues Auge ?


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann ist für mich die Sache klar: canceln!
> 
> Alternative:
> Freitag Geisskopf (Freitagabend/Samstag soll's regnen)
> ...



Am Samstag wird endlich mal der Höllentrail gefahren und nicht euer rumgespringe dauernd.


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird endlich mal der Höllentrail gefahren und nicht euer rumgespringe dauernd.



 

Was meinstn was des in der Schweiz gewesen wär?


----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2008)

Hey,
wollt ihr nur einen Tag zum Geißkopf? Wenns uns gefällt könnt ma doch bis zum Samstag bleiben? 
Wettervorhersage im Radio hat vorhin bewölktes aber trockenes WE vorhergesagt......

Höllentrail klingt auch gut, aber der ist immer da und nebendran.........


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollt ihr nur einen Tag zum Geißkopf? Wenns uns gefällt könnt ma doch bis zum Samstag bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (17. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollt ihr nur einen Tag zum Geißkopf? Wenns uns gefällt könnt ma doch bis zum Samstag bleiben?
> Wettervorhersage im Radio hat vorhin bewölktes aber trockenes WE vorhergesagt......
> 
> Höllentrail klingt auch gut, aber der ist immer da und nebendran.........



Servus Mädels,

ich würde auch sagen wir schauen mal, wie's uns am Geisskopf reinläuft.
Wenn's Wetter passt spricht ja nichts dagegen dort zu übernachten.
Kennt sich jemand dort aus? Im Auto will ich nämlich nicht pennen.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird endlich mal der Höllentrail gefahren und nicht euer rumgespringe dauernd.



Das rumgespringe macht aber saumäßig Spass...wenn man sich's traut  

Hast Deine neuen Sachen schon eingebaut? Glaubst, dass dadurch weniger Angst hast? Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> 
> ich würde auch sagen wir schauen mal, wie's uns am Geisskopf reinläuft.
> Wenn's Wetter passt spricht ja nichts dagegen dort zu übernachten.
> ...



Vor an Schwarzwälder Schinkenbatscher hab ich noch nie Angst gkabt. Ich hob immerhin 2 mm mehr Federweg.


----------



## kubikjch (18. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann hattest du dein letztes blaues Auge ?



Scho ziemlich lang her


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Scho ziemlich lang her



So früh warst du doch heuer noch nie auf ?!   6:57


----------



## schu2000 (18. September 2008)

Morgen wirds ernst, aktueller Plan ist ja Freitag und wenns Wetter passt Samstag Gkopf. Wie schauts jetzt aus, wer fährt wann mit wem?  Fahrzeit von mir aus ca. 3 Stunden bzw. von Erlangen aus (wenn ich den Markus mitnehm) ca. 2 Stunden. Übernachtung woll mer ja kurzfristig entscheiden, und ich schätz mal dass mer da auch kurzfristig was kriegen (Pensionen sind auf der Gkopf-Seite verlinkt, ich schau mal dass ich heut im Laufe des Tages bei ein paar anfrag, kann aber nix versprechen da ich ziemlich im Stress bin  ).


----------



## Axalp (18. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Morgen wirds ernst, aktueller Plan ist ja Freitag und wenns Wetter passt Samstag Gkopf. Wie schauts jetzt aus, wer fährt wann mit wem?  Fahrzeit von mir aus ca. 3 Stunden bzw. von Erlangen aus (wenn ich den Markus mitnehm) ca. 2 Stunden. Übernachtung woll mer ja kurzfristig entscheiden, und ich schätz mal dass mer da auch kurzfristig was kriegen (Pensionen sind auf der Gkopf-Seite verlinkt, ich schau mal dass ich heut im Laufe des Tages bei ein paar anfrag, kann aber nix versprechen da ich ziemlich im Stress bin  ).



Ich gehe mal von aus, dass mich jemand um 7.15 Uhr abholt. 

Ist es nicht ein Umweg, wenn Du über Erlangen fahren muss, Sven?
Sprich Dich mal mit unserem Kaufsüchtigen ab. Vielleicht bekommt er ja doch das Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ein Umweg, wenn Du über Erlangen fahren muss, Sven?
> Sprich Dich mal mit unserem Kaufsüchtigen ab. Vielleicht bekommt er ja doch das Auto...



Naja normalerweise würd ich über die A9 fahren. Aber wenn ich die A73 runterdüse nimmt sich das denk ich net so übermäßig viel. Mir ists wurschd. Roland?? Auto?


----------



## kubikjch (18. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So früh warst du doch heuer noch nie auf ?!   6:57



Ja Ja, und da war ich scho a halbe Stund auf Ärbert

kommt aber net oft vor


----------



## Axalp (18. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja normalerweise würd ich über die A9 fahren. Aber wenn ich die A73 runterdüse nimmt sich das denk ich net so übermäßig viel. Mir ists wurschd. Roland?? Auto?



Ich glaub der Roland muss zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten...


----------



## schu2000 (18. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Roland muss zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten...



Späßle gmacht??


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2008)

Servus Leut!
War heut wieder mit Roland auf Schlüsselstellentour.
Haben wieder den Höllentrail und die anderen neuen Teile unter die Stollen genommen. Für den Einstieg in die A-Felsentrail Treppe haben wir jetzt eine mögliche Linie. Aber ohne min. zwei Fänger geht da nichts.


Der Höllentrail  hatuns auch wiedr gezeigt, das wir mit dem Teil noch viel Spaß haben werden. Wir wissen jetzt zumindest wie die einzelnen Stellen zu knacken sind. Aber mit nur einem Fänger? Ui Ui Ui!! 
Müssen jetzt mal unbedingt mit mehr Leuten hin.
HAbe auch ein paar Bilder. Allerdings nur welche wo es ohne Sicherung geht.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186571]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186570]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186569]
	
[/URL]

So und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von Trail N° 2 (Roland wir brauchen noch nen Namen!!!)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186567]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186566]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186565]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186572]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/186564]
	
[/URL]


Salve Bernd


----------



## macmount (19. September 2008)

kanool - 46km,2h,63hm, schnidd 23 - so a ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> kanool - 46km,2h,63hm, schnidd 23 - so a ...



Bisd aweng däbberd Wolf? Do hosd amol Zaid bzw. Freigang von der Rägierung
und dann fährsd am Kanol? Etz vorm Winder brauchsd a ka Kondition mehr dräniern. 
Wann fährsdn amol widder bei uns mid? Morgn Nachmiddoch wollmer widder wos machn.

PS: Is dei Ä auf der Dasdadur endlich gfrägd??? In dein ganz Eindroch is ka einzichs drin!! 
Unsere Gebete wurden erhört!! Halleluja!!!


----------



## macmount (20. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bisd aweng däbberd Wolf? Do hosd amol Zaid bzw. Freigang von der Rägierung
> und dann fährsd am Kanol? Etz vorm Winder brauchsd a ka Kondition mehr dräniern.
> Wann fährsdn amol widder bei uns mid? Morgn Nachmiddoch wollmer widder wos machn.
> 
> ...



niggs gfräggd - du dibfigladschää - niggs fraigong - ich hob hald wenni ned auf där bauschdell bi - örschd um seggsa dsaid - do geed ned mehra wi kanool - und ihr hirschn said um die dsaid ja scho widdä dähaam und auf där kaudsch bai muddärn
hosd am näggsdn samsdooch dsaid bebbärl - ich bräuchd no a boor dsäm droong für mainer wärmebumbm???


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2008)

Tagchen,

zurück von unserer Exkursion, affengeil, ich sag nur affengeil. Die DH und die FR Strecken wärn genau das Richtige für die Daheimgebliebenen gewesen.
Haben den kleinen Flugschein gemacht. Medienberichte folgen von unseren IT-Spezis.

PS: Der Sven ist nimmer ganz sauber, so wie der die FR und die DH nuntergeprügelt ist haben der Markus und ich kein Land gesehen......und ich dachte ich bin einigermaßen schnell...............


----------



## Axalp (20. September 2008)

N'abend ihr Trail-Primaten!

Wir sind zurück vom absoluten Wahnsinns-Trip. G-Kopf war wirklich der Hammer schlechthin. Für jeden war etwas dabei - und es sind noch so einige Projekte übrig gebliben.

Den einzigen, den's zerlegt (2 Mal) hat war ich - und das leider gehörig... (Kreuz und Hüfte tun immernoch saumäßig weh - ist halt nichts für Weicheier)
Wobei - der erste Sturz verdrängt locker alles hier im Thread! 

Heute waren die Jungs von Shimano da und man durfte Bikes mit der neuen Saint testen. Der Sven hat sein eigenes Bike in weiss + Saint getestet - ich hab ein Rotwild R.E.D Two getestet. Ging im Vergleich zum Ransom saumäßig gut - vor allem die neue Saint-Bremse kann was. Musst es leider wieder abgeben...

Ich will es erstmal spannend machen: Es darf spekuliert werden, ob wir von den folgenden Projekten was ge***** haben.





















Der Sven schneidet einen Film/Präsentation zusammen. Ich werd gegen später noch so einige Bilder hochladen.

P.S. Der Sven hat tatsächlich einen an der Klatsche . 
Wehe, wenn der mal ein gescheites Bike fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2008)

'n Amd zusammen!!

Bin wieder daheim, geduscht, frisch mit Futter befüllt, und immer noch am schwärmen!! Waren zwei geile Tage, der Geißkopf wird uns denk ich mal noch des öfteren mal sehen  die beiden Hauptstrecken - FR und DH - Fun pur  und unten die 4X-Strecken sind zum lustigen Ausrollen auch geil!!
Langweilig wird einem dort auf alle Fälle so schnell nicht!! Und wenn man die DH mal einigermaßen flüssig runterkommt sind ja immer noch die ganzen irren Sprünge an die man sich dann vielleicht mal ranwagen kann  vom You Go First brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst anzufangen, das ist nur was für total Irre und/oder Vollprofis  Skinnies in zweieinhalb Meter Höhe, Sprünge aus solchen Höhen wo man beim kleinsten Fehler auf Steine oder Bäume draufknallt  nur heftig!!



Axalp schrieb:


> P.S. Der Sven hat tatsächlich einen an der Klatsche .
> Wehe, wenn der mal ein gescheites Bike fährt...



Was soll das heißen wenn der mal ein gescheites Bike fährt? Ich fahr doch scho a gescheites! Aber nen reinen Downhiller werd ich mir nächstes Jahr wohl (noch) nicht holen, da investier ich die Kohle liebe in ein paar geile Biketrips 

P.S.: hab Deine E-Mail mit der "Begleitmusik" bekommen, vielen Dank! Mal schauen ob ich mich heut abend/nacht noch hinhock oder morgen früh. Nachmittag werd ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder was für die Kondi machen


----------



## Schoschi (20. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> E-Mail mit der "Begleitmusik" bekommen, vielen Dank! Mal schauen ob ich mich heut abend/nacht noch hinhock oder morgen früh. Nachmittag werd ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder was für die Kondi machen



Oha, des ist dann mal a gescheite Musik, garantiert Rise Against oder Afi, die typische Musik aus New World Disorder und Co...........das kann ja was werden......


----------



## Saddamchen (20. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oha, des ist dann mal a gescheite Musik, garantiert Rise Against oder Afi, die typische Musik aus New World Disorder und Co...........das kann ja was werden......


Wie etz!? Kann Schmusi Bussi Herzschmerz Bon Jovi??


----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie etz!? Kann Schmusi Bussi Herzschmerz Bon Jovi??



Na ana aufs Maul für Dich!!


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet, 5:42 Minuten mit Bildern, Videos und natürlich den Outtakes  hab ich jetzt zwar a weng schnell zamgflickt aber ich denk des is scho ganz ok!!

have fun!!






Ich lads gleich auch noch bei vimeo hoch da wird die Qualität net gar so sehr runtergerechnet!


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2008)

top video, markus dei sturz war super


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

So, das Video gibts jetzt nochmal in etwas besserer Qualität bei Vimeo


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2008)

Hehe,
.........gut gemacht Sven. Lustiges Video. Leider schauts aufm Video immer viel harmloser aus als wenn ma selber fährt........freu mich scho auf nächste mal, gibt noch viele Projekte zu erledigen.........


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2008)

Geniales Video 

So 'ne Sch****, dass mir beim Lachen immer noch der Rücken schmerzt...
Ich muss es mir noch ca. 1000 Mal anschauen. Vielleicht ist es dann irgendwann nicht mehr witzig...

Ich freu mich auch schon auf das nächste Mal. Kann's gar nicht mehr erwarten den Geisskopf wieder zu rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So, das Video gibts jetzt nochmal in etwas besserer Qualität bei Vimeo



Hey Markus! Wie heist den dein Trick?
Drop to Manual Ass Stop?


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2008)

Hier noch ein paar "Best of"-Bilder. Der Rest liegt in meinem Album zur Besichtigung.


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Markus! Wie heist den dein Trick?
> Drop to Manual Ass Stop?



"No brain drop - tailbone stop"

Anm: tailbone = steissbein. Protektoren-Hosen sind geil!


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> "No brain drop - tailbone stop"



  
Nosewheely-to-Manual-Assbrake



Axalp schrieb:


> Anm: tailbone = steissbein. Protektoren-Hosen sind geil!



Das erinnert mich wieder dran dass ich dringendst noch meine Schutzausrüstung vervollständigen muss...


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hehe,
> .........gut gemacht Sven. Lustiges Video. Leider schauts aufm Video immer viel harmloser aus als wenn ma selber fährt........



Jepp. Außerdem sinds fast weng viel Bilder zwischen den Videos. Müssen nächstes Mal noch mehr videoisieren  aber des is doof wenn mer so schön im Flow is dann noch Videos zu machen...naja mal schauen...



Axalp schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon auf das nächste Mal. Kann's gar nicht mehr erwarten den Geisskopf wieder zu rocken.




Also den Ochsenkopf werd ich die Saison auf alle Fälle nochmal besuchen, aber viel mehr wird wohl nimmer drin sein  evtl. nochmal Steinach/Silbersattel oder Osternohe anschauen aber dann gehen wohl schon in den Parks die Lichter aus


----------



## macmount (21. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nosewheely-to-Manual-Assbrake
> 
> 
> 
> Das erinnert mich wieder dran dass ich dringendst noch meine Schutzausrüstung vervollständigen muss...




viel einfacher! Servobremse - (neidmodus an) saugeiles fiedeo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> viel einfacher! Servobremse - (neidmodus an) saugeiles fiedeo


Mach hald a amol ans vom Kanol odder vom Wasserholn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2008)

@all: Der Roland und ich wollen am Samstag (Sonntag ist zuviel los!!) wieder unsere neuen Entdeckungen mit unserer Anwesenheit beglücken. Wie schauts den mit dem Rest aus (Schoschi,Markus,Wolf evtl Sven??) Ich will euch doch mal wieder in meine Arme schließen ihr Süßen!!:kotz: 
*Motto: Wenig Kilometer und viel Spaß!!*


----------



## kubikjch (21. September 2008)

Ich geh wahrschéinlich wieder mít. Wenn ich scho net fahr zumindest als Sicherungsposten.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. September 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich geh wahrschéinlich wieder mít. Wenn ich scho net fahr zumindest als Sicherungsposten.



 Dann kann ich ja die Rampe wieder probieren.
(Hatte gestern ne Aktion mit zweifelhaften Ausgang, welche Herr Kubik mit einem beherztem Griff beendete!)


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Hmm Samstag hab ich leider auf der Ärbädd a Umstellung  selbst der Sonntag wäre net sicher weil mer den als Reserve haben bzw. ich da auch noch für nen anderen Kunden abrufbereit seit muss...wirklich viel Zeit zum Biken hab ich momentan net


----------



## macmount (21. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mach hald a amol ans vom Kanol odder vom Wasserholn!!!



fohr hald miid am kanool oddär zäm wassäholn du hirsch - donn bisd aa amol auf am fideo - hob scho long ka dumms gsichd mehr gfilmd


----------



## macmount (21. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Der Roland und ich wollen am Samstag (Sonntag ist zuviel los!!) wieder unsere neuen Entdeckungen mit unserer Anwesenheit beglücken. Wie schauts den mit dem Rest aus (Schoschi,Markus,Wolf evtl Sven??) Ich will euch doch mal wieder in meine Arme schließen ihr Süßen!!:kotz:
> *Motto: Wenig Kilometer und viel Spaß!!*



wie gsochd - ich muss ca. 350kg wärmebumbm nain keller droong - wer doch mol a noie härausforderung - und wos andersch um sai groids hiezämachn - obbär ihr geed ja liebär foorodfohrn als mir zä hälfm


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Der Roland und ich wollen am Samstag (Sonntag ist zuviel los!!) wieder unsere neuen Entdeckungen mit unserer Anwesenheit beglücken. Wie schauts den mit dem Rest aus (Schoschi,Markus,Wolf evtl Sven??) Ich will euch doch mal wieder in meine Arme schließen ihr Süßen!!:kotz:
> *Motto: Wenig Kilometer und viel Spaß!!*



Naja warum nicht. Für mich dürfen's allerdings ein paar Kilometer mehr sein.
Ich sollte mal wieder was für die Kondition machen.

Ich glaub der Schorsch hat ka Dsaid, weil er einen Kirchweihbaum aufstellen muss.


----------



## Axalp (22. September 2008)

Ein Zitat aus dem B-Mais-Fred:



lauti2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mitbekommen das die Evil Eye gesperrt wird da die Förster einige bäume fällen und die ja nicht in den lift fallen lassen können so muss die Evil Eye dran glauben ...sie wird dann heuer nicht mehr geöffnet und erst im nächsten jahr wieder aufgebaut vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen überraschung...



Gott sei Dank ham' wir (fast) alles erledigt!


----------



## schu2000 (22. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ein Zitat aus dem B-Mais-Fred:
> ...
> Gott sei Dank ham' wir (fast) alles erledigt!



Ach nuja was solls wegen dem bisserl Holzzeugs. Dann müsst halt nächstes mal auf die You go first  ich mach dann von unten Bilder und Videos - aus sicherer Entfernung, net dass mir noch jemand von euch aufn Kopf fällt 
Hauptsach die DH und FR bleiben bestehen   und die 4X-Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja warum nicht. Für mich dürfen's allerdings ein paar Kilometer mehr sein.
> Ich sollte mal wieder was für die Kondition machen.
> 
> Ich glaub der Schorsch hat ka Dsaid, weil er einen Kirchweihbaum aufstellen muss.


Dann starten wir halt in Gabelstaplerhausen. Dann kommen schon ein paar Km zusammen.


----------



## Axalp (22. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann starten wir halt in Gabelstaplerhausen. Dann kommen schon ein paar Km zusammen.



Dann können wir ja die Helmbrecher-Kanten auch noch mitnehmen. 

Wo treibt sich denn unsre Stapler-Maus herum? Hat's dem womöglich die Sprache verschlagen nachdem er unsere Aktionen gesehen hat?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja die Helmbrecher-Kanten auch noch mitnehmen.
> 
> Wo treibt sich denn unsre Stapler-Maus herum? Hat's dem womöglich die Sprache verschlagen nachdem er unsere Aktionen gesehen hat?


Vielleicht muß er mal was arbeiten?? Buahhhh! War ein Witz!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2008)

@roland
was isn jetzt mit dein hinteren laufrad rauskomma, falsch eingspeicht,oder normal?


----------



## Schoschi (23. September 2008)

wos isn allgemein beim Roland rauskumma, unter die Staplerräder kumma. Läfft sei neue Kistn scho, warum sind da noch ka Bilder im Forum, Sitten tun sich da auf im forum......des konns ja wohl net saa.....


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wos isn allgemein beim Roland rauskumma, unter die Staplerräder kumma. Läfft sei neue Kistn scho, warum sind da noch ka Bilder im Forum, Sitten tun sich da auf im forum......des konns ja wohl net saa.....


Ich glab der haggd si momendan jedn Dooch ab 16:00 Uhr mit seim Nachbarn wech!!! Und dann glabbd des mid dem Kombuder nimmer so!!!!
Schaud ned schlechd aus sein neua Kisdn obber des Hindderrod läffd aus der Spur!! Er sochd ja des is di Schuld vom Händler seines Vertrauens!
ABER!!!!::: Ich soch: DES IS WECHA SEINER RANZN!!!!

Wos issn mid dir am Samsdoch??


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2008)

@ Wolf: Für wos brauchsdn etz genau Hilfe? Ich hälf der freili, obber Samsdoch is Kacka walli früh mid meim Glan allans bin und Middoch gehds zum Biken (Biken=Radfahren im schweren Gelände!!! Nicht zu verwechseln mit Kanalsurfn= Bewegungstherapie für Schwuchteln!!)


----------



## Schoschi (23. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn mid dir am Samsdoch??



Wir haben Kerwa, do werd ich noch net recht aus die Aaaang schaua könna. 
Und der Baam stellt sich net von alaans auf..........wird wieder ein hartes Wochenende...Bock hätt ich aber voll auf Höllentrail.....


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wir haben Kerwa, do werd ich noch net recht aus die Aaaang schaua könna.
> Und der Baam stellt sich net von alaans auf..........wird wieder ein hartes Wochenende...Bock hätt ich aber voll auf Höllentrail.....


Mir fohrn fei erschd ab Middoch!! Do musd doch scho widder grod aus dei Augn schaua könna odder?
Scheiß auf den Kerwasbaam!! Am Samsdoch homs nuamol Bombn Wedder gmeldedt!! Des mus mer nutzn!!!

Die Helmbrecherkandn hommer anu offn!!! Au weh au weh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (24. September 2008)

Wann geht's denn am Samstag konkret los?

Irgendjemand sollte eine Kamera mitnehmen. Meine hat den Geisskopf nicht unbeschadet überstanden...


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wann geht's denn am Samstag konkret los?
> 
> Irgendjemand sollte eine Kamera mitnehmen. Meine hat den Geisskopf nicht unbeschadet überstanden...



Also für Samstag müssen wir uns teilen. Da Anja vormittags arbeitet kann ich erst ab 13:00 Uhr los. Wenn wir aber erst um 13:15 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren wird es zu spät. Werde also um 13:30 in Egloffstein warten. Was ihr davor treibt müsst ihr selbst klären. Also fix ist 13:30 Egloffstein PArkplatz.
Kamera nehm ich mit. Lass es mir als Trail Primat doch nicht entgehen wenn der König der Lüfte sich die Ehre gibt!! Muss ich doch für die Nachwelt festhalten, sonst glaubt mir das mein Sohnemann nicht!! 
Salutos Amigos!!

Hey Kerwabua!! Wos issn etz mid dir???


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also für Samstag müssen wir uns teilen. Da Anja vormittags arbeitet kann ich erst ab 13:00 Uhr los. Wenn wir aber erst um 13:15 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren wird es zu spät. Werde also um 13:30 in Egloffstein warten. Was ihr davor treibt müsst ihr selbst klären. Also fix ist 13:30 Egloffstein PArkplatz.
> Kamera nehm ich mit. Lass es mir als Trail Primat doch nicht entgehen wenn der König der Lüfte sich die Ehre gibt!! Muss ich doch für die Nachwelt festhalten, sonst glaubt mir das mein Sohnemann nicht!!
> Salutos Amigos!!
> 
> Hey Kerwabua!! Wos issn etz mid dir???



nimm aber nen foto mit grossen blitz mit, den meine bilder sen alle viel zu dunkel, schrott kamera, vielleicht schau ich a vorbei, hab aber noch viel zu erledigen, denn ich will evt. am sonntag zum biken nach meran u bozen


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2008)

fragt doch mal den wolfi, ob er samstach mitfährt, der kann euch am besten zeigen wie manns die einzelstellen fohrn kann.
@wolf
des were was für dich,


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> nimm aber nen foto mit grossen blitz mit, den meine bilder sen alle viel zu dunkel, schrott kamera, vielleicht schau ich a vorbei, hab aber noch viel zu erledigen, denn ich will evt. am sonntag zum biken nach meran u bozen


Ich denke wenn der MArkus einschlägt blitzt es genug!!!

Für einen Tag nach Meran oder Bozen? Bist du auf  oder was??


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2008)

ne, ich hab ne woch urlaub, werd bis donnerstach bleiben, und des wetter soll ab samstag schön werden, hab ja einiges zum nachholen, aber die trails dort sen so super, da muss ich einfach wieder mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. September 2008)

Bäääääh (mir war einfach danach)


----------



## macmount (24. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolf: Für wos brauchsdn etz genau Hilfe? Ich hälf der freili, obber Samsdoch is Kacka walli früh mid meim Glan allans bin und Middoch gehds zum Biken (Biken=Radfahren im schweren Gelände!!! Nicht zu verwechseln mit Kanalsurfn= Bewegungstherapie für Schwuchteln!!)



ja ja - di ausreedn! ich hälfäd ja gänn -obbä: di alde laier - bring dain glaan hald miid, der koo sain babba ja a weng oofoiern. Kanalsurfn= Bewegungstherapie für Schwuchteln!!= falsch:
richtich iss Kanoolsörfm is Bewechungsdärabbie mid schwuchdl (in där saroddihoosn) - wenn du däbai bisd
schönn gruus dä kanoolsörvär


----------



## macmount (24. September 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> fragt doch mal den wolfi, ob er samstach mitfährt, der kann euch am besten zeigen wie manns die einzelstellen fohrn kann.
> @wolf
> des were was für dich,



schdimmd - des wär wos für miich - obwohl ich dengg du maansd worschainlich den wolfi
ich muss am sa wärmebumbm nunderdroong -


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Kerwabua!! Wos issn etz mid dir???



Hmm, ich schau mal, wenn dann bin ich auch am Samstag am Parkplatz in Eggloffstaa, muss mal schaua, des Baamaufstellen langweilt eh immer, aber wir sind immer zuwenich Leut, naja, do müssen halt jetzt mol die Junga ron.......euer Highway direkt in die Hell juckt mich scho........und mei Helius müsst auch mal wieder ausgefürt werden......


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lass es mir als Trail Primat doch nicht entgehen wenn der König der Lüfte sich die Ehre gibt!!



Danke für die Blumen, aber ich dachte immer der König der Lüfte bist Du!?! Wer sonst hat soviel heisse Luft im Sack und im Kopf wie Du??? 

[edit] Hab grad mit dem Roland telefoniert. Alle die ab Leutenbach losfahren wollen treffen sich um 12.30,


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hmm, ich schau mal, wenn dann bin ich auch am Samstag am Parkplatz in Eggloffstaa, muss mal schaua, des Baamaufstellen langweilt eh immer, aber wir sind immer zuwenich Leut, naja, do müssen halt jetzt mol die Junga ron.......euer Highway direkt in die Hell juckt mich scho........und mei Helius müsst auch mal wieder ausgefürt werden......


Heißt das jetzt ja oder ja??
13:30 is doch a Top Uhrzeit oder???


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber ich dachte immer der König der Lüfte bist Du!?! Wer sonst hat soviel heisse Luft im Sack und im Kopf wie Du???


Habe auch Dampf in der Faust!!!


----------



## schu2000 (24. September 2008)

Hmm. Da die fürs Wochenend geplante Umstellung evtl. auf nächste Woche verschoben wird eröffnen sich mir ganz neue Möglichkeiten: Samstag Silbersattel / Sonntag Ochsenkopf. Oder Samstag Leutenbach / Sonntag Oko. Oder Samstag Leutenbach / Sonntag Silbersattel. Oder.......  na mal überlegen. Aber einmal gehts definitiv zum beschleunigten Bergabheizen irgendwohin


----------



## schu2000 (24. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe auch Dampf in der Faust!!!



Des glaab ich. So viel heiße Luft wie Du im Kopf hast, da muss die doch irgendwo anders auch noch hin sonst hätts Dir scho längst den Schädel zerfetzt


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm. Da die fürs Wochenend geplante Umstellung evtl. auf nächste Woche verschoben wird eröffnen sich mir ganz neue Möglichkeiten: Samstag Silbersattel / Sonntag Ochsenkopf. Oder Samstag Leutenbach / Sonntag Oko. Oder Samstag Leutenbach / Sonntag Silbersattel. Oder.......  na mal überlegen. Aber einmal gehts definitiv zum beschleunigten Bergabheizen irgendwohin


No kumm hald a aweng!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Des glaab ich. So viel heiße Luft wie Du im Kopf hast, da muss die doch irgendwo anders auch noch hin sonst hätts Dir scho längst den Schädel zerfetzt


Ziehe meine Herzen aus verherigen Post hiermit zurück und ersetze sie durch!! Hatte den neuen Eintrag nicht gelesen


----------



## macmount (25. September 2008)

kaaner doo hoid - gibds aichendlich den roland nu oddär hods den zärrissn- oddär hod na aaner belaidichd
bis denn der wolf


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

So mal wieder was neues. Kein Showbike sondern mit haltbarem LRS und schön klein und wendig.
@Sven wie sieht`s aus Sonntag Silbersattel. Hab mal gegoogelt sind von mir aus nur 122 KM.


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

Hmmm...jetzt kommt der daher mit Silbersattel  hab mit meim kleinen Bruder scho ausgemacht dass mer zum Oko fahren weil ich na nachträglich zum Burtseltag a Leihbike + Ausrüstung sponsor  außerdem hab ich auf der O-line noch zwaa Sprüng offen die jetzt fällig sin!! 
Silbersattel hat noch bis voraussichtlich Mitte Oktober offen, können ja evtl. nächstes Wochenende mal schaua?


Schönes Moorhuhn!  Gabelschaft kürzen oder Spacer untern Vorbau (wenn dadurch net der Lenker zu hoch kommt)...kann sonst böse aua machen wenn mer mitm Brustkorb auf den Spacerturm kracht...


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

ja war ein bisschen spät mit Silbersattel, dachte das Wetter wäre noch mal super. Mein Spacertürmchen lass ich so, da ich die Gabel so schön in diverse Bikes umbauen kann. Ist doch kein Downhillbike für schnelle Abfahrten, sondern zum langsamen bergab fahren, mit engen Kehren und Verblockungen.

Samstag Höllentrail ?


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja war ein bisschen spät mit Silbersattel, dachte das Wetter wäre noch mal super. Mein Spacertürmchen lass ich so, da ich die Gabel so schön in diverse Bikes umbauen kann. Ist doch kein Downhillbike für schnelle Abfahrten, sondern zum langsamen bergab fahren, mit engen Kehren und Verblockungen.
> 
> Samstag Höllentrail ?



Tja mein Marin muss halt momentan für alles herhalten - Touren, Rumhüpfen, Downhill  solang bis ne andere Lösung gefunden wurde, wie auch immer die dann ausschaut  geh halt am Sonntach auch mit an Oko? Kannst die Kiste gleich a weng einfahren oder des Zonenschweinchen mal wieder rannehmen! Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit!? Und ich denk mal Silbersattel find mer die nächsten Wochen auch nochmal a Möglichkeit, ich hoffe auf an goldenen Oktober!!

Nach momentanem Stand werd ich morgen bei euch dabei sein  bin bloß noch am Überlegen ob ich extra die Laufräder umbau, mit der DH-Bereifung sind längere Touren kein Spaß, bin aber zu faul zum Umbauen


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2008)

Tach Tach ... 
kaum ist man 10 Tage im Urlaub und schon muss man hier 6 Seiten nachlesen  ts ts ts
aber seh schon hattet euren Spass, richtig so 

Was steht denn bei euch so das We an?So Oko?Sa Fränkische?Der Markus wird auch schon wieder am Start sein, oder? Muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwie Zeit frei schauffeln kann. 
Und Roland, nicht wieder nach 5 Mins abhauen 
Greets


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tja mein Marin muss halt momentan für alles herhalten - Touren, Rumhüpfen, Downhill  solang bis ne andere Lösung gefunden wurde, wie auch immer die dann ausschaut  geh halt am Sonntach auch mit an Oko? Kannst die Kiste gleich a weng einfahren oder des Zonenschweinchen mal wieder rannehmen! Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit!? Und ich denk mal Silbersattel find mer die nächsten Wochen auch nochmal a Möglichkeit, ich hoffe auf an goldenen Oktober!!
> 
> Nach momentanem Stand werd ich morgen bei euch dabei sein  bin bloß noch am Überlegen ob ich extra die Laufräder umbau, mit der DH-Bereifung sind längere Touren kein Spaß, bin aber zu faul zum Umbauen



Da kann ich dich beruhigen lass die schweren LR drauf das werden höchstens 25-30 KM. Ich fahr auch mit dem Moorhun da bin ich alles nur nicht schnell. Vielleicht komm ich am Sonntag mit auf den Okopf.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tach Tach ...
> kaum ist man 10 Tage im Urlaub und schon muss man hier 6 Seiten nachlesen  ts ts ts
> aber seh schon hattet euren Spass, richtig so
> 
> ...



Komm doch am Samstag mit zu mir wir (Sven, Markus) fahren mit den Rädern Richtung E.stein (dort wartet dann unser Häupling am Parkplatz) und probieren die neuen Trails. Am Sonntag werd ich wahrscheinlich zum Oko fahren.  

p.s. 5 min ist normal meine Zeit in der mein Körper Kondition bereitstellt. Danach muss ich schnell verschwinden ist irgendwie so als würde man sich bei Vollmond verwandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tach Tach ...
> kaum ist man 10 Tage im Urlaub und schon muss man hier 6 Seiten nachlesen  ts ts ts
> aber seh schon hattet euren Spass, richtig so
> 
> ...



Servus Jan,

der Markus fährt am Samstag in die Fränkische und versucht sich am Höllentrail (Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr beim Roland). 

Am Sonntag schont er sich und geht vielleicht nur ein bisschen wandern, weil er immer noch Schmerzen im Rücken hat (Schwere Prellung Bereich 3.+4. LW - Fraktur nicht ganz ausgeschlossen aber unwahrscheinlich <5%).
Das Oko-DH-Geholper wäre noch nichts. Außerdem gibt's dort für mich keine Herausforderung mehr...  Da sollen sich erstmal die anderen austoben.

@Roland:
Sehr schöne Kiste. Gefällt mir viel besser als das Proceed.


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen lass die schweren LR drauf das werden höchstens 25-30 KM. Ich fahr auch mit dem Moorhun da bin ich alles nur nicht schnell. Vielleicht komm ich am Sonntag mit auf den Okopf.



Na okö. Aber wehe ich fall dann morgen mit nem Schwächeanfall vom Gerät  aber ich denk mal die 42er Gummimischung hinten + vorne macht sich dann scho ganz gut, und da es ja die Dualply-DH-Schlappen sind kann ich für noch mehr Grip die Luft komplett rauslassen 
Und dann schaun mer auch mal wegen Sonntag. Vielleicht hauts bei meim Bruder eh net hin (hat evtl. am Sonntach Fahrschul) dann könn mer doch zum Silbersattel.


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Sonntag schont er sich und geht vielleicht nur ein bisschen wandern, weil er immer noch Schmerzen im Rücken hat (Schwere Prellung Bereich 3.+4. LW - Fraktur nicht ganz ausgeschlossen aber unwahrscheinlich <5%).







Axalp schrieb:


> Das Oko-DH-Geholper wäre noch nichts. Außerdem gibt's dort für mich keine Herausforderung mehr...  Da sollen sich erstmal die anderen austoben.



Na wenn man die Sprünge alle durchhat kann man ja immer noch an Speed, Linie und Flow arbeiten


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na wenn man die Sprünge alle durchhat kann man ja immer noch an Speed, Linie und Flow arbeiten



nicht zu vergessen: Tailwhip, 360-, X-Up, Backflip....


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und dann schaun mer auch mal wegen Sonntag. Vielleicht hauts bei meim Bruder eh net hin zum Silbersattel.


Vielleicht hauts den großen Bruder ja am Samstag hin!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2008)

Aktuelles Wetter und Wetterbericht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen lass die schweren LR drauf das werden höchstens 25-30 KM. Ich fahr auch mit dem Moorhun da bin ich alles nur nicht schnell. Vielleicht komm ich am Sonntag mit auf den Okopf.


Obber Tausend HM kummern fei scho zam ab Leudenbeach!!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2008)

Also mit Samstag 12.30 wird fast nen bischen knapp werden, bin heute erst mal in Regensburg "bischen" feiern  und halb eins wieder da zu sein... da ham die "Grünen" sicher was dagegn 

Wann fahrts denn zum Oko am So ?


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

Also für Samsdach Protektoren is klar, aber is der Höllentrail so höllisch dass mer gar noch den FF-Helm mitnehma sollt??

ät Jan und Rest: meinereiner wird am Sonndach gegen 1 am Oko sein.

ät Bernd: stimmt am Style muss mer auch irgendwann mal noch a weng arbeiten 

nuchmol ät Bernd: jo kann scho sei dass mich morgen legt...aber irgendwie gewöhnt man sich ans langmachen...siehe auch der Outtake vom Markus, nach seiner Arschbackenbremsung steht er ja auch auf als obs ganz normal wär  also solang ich net den Jochen mach gehts scho...


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2008)

ach die Arschbackenbremsung war Markus ? Dacht wäre Roland gewesen ... irgendwie 

Aber nettes Vid habt ihr da gemacht ! 

Wegen So schau ich mal das ich Zeit finde...


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also für Samsdach Protektoren is klar, aber is der Höllentrail so höllisch dass mer gar noch den FF-Helm mitnehma sollt??
> 
> ät Jan und Rest: meinereiner wird am Sonndach gegen 1 am Oko sein.
> 
> ...



FF brauchst keinen. Is ja ned schnell nur irgendwie beschissen bergab. Man hat vor die Ss keinen Anfahrtsweg und des aufsteigen is a immer bescheiden.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Also mit Samstag 12.30 wird fast nen bischen knapp werden, bin heute erst mal in Regensburg "bischen" feiern  und halb eins wieder da zu sein... da ham die "Grünen" sicher was dagegn
> 
> Wann fahrts denn zum Oko am So ?



Du kannst auch erst um 13.30 Uhr in Egloffstein auf dem Parkplatz sein denn da treffen wir ja noch den Roggiman.


----------



## B3ppo (26. September 2008)

Servus,
ab morgen bin ich auch wieder im Fränkischen. Aber So gleich Oko wird evtl mir ein bissl zu hart als Einstieg. Hab jetzt 2 Monate keinen höheren Berg als die Deiche gesehen...
@ Janson: du So Oko oder gemütliches Ratsbergen mit anschließender F1


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Aber So gleich Oko wird evtl mir ein bissl zu hart als Einstieg. Hab jetzt 2 Monate keinen höheren Berg als die Deiche gesehen...



Zur Information: Oko wird abwärts gefahren


----------



## Saddamchen (26. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So mal wieder was neues. Kein Showbike sondern mit haltbarem LRS und schön klein und wendig.
> @Sven wie sieht`s aus Sonntag Silbersattel. Hab mal gegoogelt sind von mir aus nur 122 KM.


Sag mal! Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder läuft dein Hinterrad nicht mittig???

Buahhhhh!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

Das Bild täuscht denn mein Hinterrad läuft jetzt zu 100% mittig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2008)

Ach ja heute mit dem Peter eine schöne Sonnenschein tour in der fränkischen gefahren. Treppentrail, Adlerstein, Spitzkehrentrail und Muschelblock. 
Wenn man das nicht jeden Tag fährt ist es auch wieder schön.
Aber ich bin die Tour auch schon mit höherem Schnitt gefahren.
War bestimmt an dem schweren Rad gelegen.


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2008)

@all
wie ist heut gelaufen, bitte bericht


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> wie ist heut gelaufen, bitte bericht



Absolut heiss, der Höllentrail ist degradiert zum Höhlentrail. Bilder werden einige folgen.


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Absolut heiss, der Höllentrail ist degradiert zum Höhlentrail. Bilder werden einige folgen.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2008)

Salve,

ist er wohl doch nicht so höllenmäßig...........? Also machbar quasi?


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2008)

Sagen wir mal so, der Daniel hat das Ding gefahren als wäre es Kinderkacke. Also haben die anderen mitziehen müssen. Teilweise hat das auch gut geklappt.
Aber heiß ist das Teil trotzdem, zumindest für uns.
Bilder wurden auch einige gemacht.


----------



## schu2000 (27. September 2008)

so bin auch wieder daheim. war ne schöne tour, wie immer halt 
die spektakulärste aktion des heutigen tages war aber definitiv bernds nosewheely-to-superman 

erstmal essen fassen dann muss ich dringenst unter die dusche dann schau ich mal wegen meiner bilder!!


----------



## schu2000 (27. September 2008)

@die okolierer von morgen: hab grad im Nachbarthread gelesen dass heut und moing am Oko-Turm Tag der offenen Tür is und deswegen wohl zumindest heut viele Wanderer unterwegs waren. Also morgen gewisse Wanderwege die ja natürlich eh nur fürs Fußvolk bestimmt sind meiden  bevors Ärger gibt...


----------



## schu2000 (27. September 2008)

So. Bilder hab ich durch, leider nicht viel verwertbares dabei  wird Zeit für ne neue Digitalkamera...





















Geschichte dazu, wo mer warn usw. kann jemand anderes erzählen. Im Gegensatz zum Roland muss ich mich ja dort in der Gegend net unbedingt auskennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ist er wohl doch nicht so höllenmäßig...........? Also machbar quasi?



Doch, doch er ist schon höllenmäßig !! Aber heute haben wir ihn wieder bekämpft und einige Teile abgerungen. Aber das schlimmste für dich wird sein wir sind auch 750 HM bergauf gefahren. Es war ein super Trupp heute 7 Mann und Gaudi ohne Ende.


----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2008)

So bin wieder daheim vom Ochsenkopf, @Roland/Markus: letzte Abfahrt hab ich noch sturzfrei aber zum Schluss völlig entkräftet geschafft. Da war ja heut wohl der Wurm drin...zum einen die Unmengen an Fußvolk wegen des Tag des offenen Ochsen die die Parkplätze/Kassen und den kompletten Lift blockier haben. Dann noch so Sprüche wie "alle zu faul zum hochfahren, fahren alle mitm Lift", und sowas von übergewichtigen Menschen jenseits der 60  Zum anderen lief es heut etwas...nunja...besch*ssen wäre geprahlt so nach dem Motto. Jeder hatte kapitale Stürze zu verzeichnen und der Onkel Oland scheint sich wohl a weng den Fuß kaputt gemacht zu haben  wobei des glaub ich untertrieben is...heut wärs einfach besser gewesen daheim zu bleiben oder a normale Tour zu machen...es gibt Tage da verliert man, und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die anderen...andererseits schien es wohl allgemein so ein Tag gewesen zu sein, was ich von anderen mitbekommen hab waren wir net die einzigen die heute gelitten haben


@Bernd: wasn los, hast Du keine Bilder von gestern??


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder daheim vom Ochsenkopf, @Roland/Markus: letzte Abfahrt hab ich noch sturzfrei aber zum Schluss völlig entkräftet geschafft. Da war ja heut wohl der Wurm drin...zum einen die Unmengen an Fußvolk wegen des Tag des offenen Ochsen die die Parkplätze/Kassen und den kompletten Lift blockier haben. Dann noch so Sprüche wie "alle zu faul zum hochfahren, fahren alle mitm Lift", und sowas von übergewichtigen Menschen jenseits der 60  Zum anderen lief es heut etwas...nunja...besch*ssen wäre geprahlt so nach dem Motto. Jeder hatte kapitale Stürze zu verzeichnen und der Onkel Oland scheint sich wohl a weng den Fuß kaputt gemacht zu haben  wobei des glaub ich untertrieben is...heut wärs einfach besser gewesen daheim zu bleiben oder a normale Tour zu machen...es gibt Tage da verliert man, und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die anderen...andererseits schien es wohl allgemein so ein Tag gewesen zu sein, was ich von anderen mitbekommen hab waren wir net die einzigen die heute gelitten haben
> 
> 
> @Bernd: wasn los, hast Du keine Bilder von gestern??



Bin jetzt erst wieder nüchtern!! 
Werde die Bilder gleich hochladen.


----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst wieder nüchtern!!
> Werde die Bilder gleich hochladen.



Alder Suffkopp


----------



## Axalp (28. September 2008)

Scheiss-Tag heute! :kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2008)

So jetzt die Bilder von gestern
Für Kommentare bin ich noch zu platt!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193576]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193575]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193574]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193573]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193572]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193571]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193570]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193569]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193567]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193566]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193565]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193563]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193562]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/193561]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2008)

Sag mal Bernd Du hast die Bilder so schnell hochgeladen. Hast Du an neua Inetanschluss??


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2008)

hoffe euch gehts zumindest den Umständen gut ... 
Wie schauts denn genau bei Bernd aus ?
Also ne Tour die Woche klingt gut @Markus....


----------



## B3ppo (28. September 2008)

@Jan wenns net Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist bin ich dabei  Morgen erstmal schaun ob ich das große Blatt wieder grade gebogen bekomme.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bernd Du hast die Bilder so schnell hochgeladen. Hast Du an neua Inetanschluss??


Yes Baby!!!
Wos isn midm Oland?? Mussi mer Sorgn machn?


----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Yes Baby!!!
> Wos isn midm Oland?? Mussi mer Sorgn machn?



Ich hoffe nicht...aber von der Sturzstelle bis zum Auto war er bloß noch auf höchstens eineinhalb Beinen bzw. Füßen unterwegs.......und man hat ja bisher auch noch nix von ihm gehört


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> und man hat ja bisher auch noch nix von ihm gehört


Ist ja auch mal ganz angenehm!!


----------



## kubikjch (28. September 2008)

Hab grad mit ihm telefoniert. Sorgen müßt ihr euch keine machen.


----------



## Schoschi (29. September 2008)

Salve,

was war denn los am Oko? Mein WE war auch ohne radeln nicht grad langweilig. Kerwa halt. Schaut heut mal in Polizeibericht, das ist auch gleichzeitig unser Kerwabericht..........oh mann...........

Vielleicht geht ja am Feiertag was zamm mit Radeln. Wenns dem Roland erwischt hat wird er wohl im Moment kann Bock auf Bikepark o.ä. haben. Wenns Wetter passt wollt ich evtl. mal nach Ostereierhausen......oder ich gewöhn mich mal wieder weng ans Touren......mal ne kleine Trainingseinheit alleine fahren.......


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2008)

Sitz gerade im Büro und bin nicht so froh.
Nachdem ich gestern daheim war bin ich mit meiner lieben Frau gleich mal in die Notaufnahme gefahren. Dort angekommen haben die erstmal dem Schorschi seine Kerwasburschen verarztet. Die sind alle vom Anhänger runtergefallen (Drei haben sie mit dem Hubschrauber abgeflogen der Rest ist auf Forchheim und Pegnitz verteilt worden.. Hoffentlich hat der Fahrer nichts getrunken. Als ich dann nach 2,5-3,0 Stunden fertig war das Resultat. Bänderdehnung, und schwere Mittelfuß -und Achillessehnen Prellung. Eine leichte Rippenprellung und diverse Kleinigkeiten. Na ja wenigstens nichts gebrochen. Aber genauso schmerzhaft (An Krücken gehen mit Rippenprellung). Ich denke mal die Rüstung hat einiges abgehalten, denn ich habe am Ellenbogenknochen das Netzmuster der Armprotektoren.
Jetzt ist erst mal Essig mit fahren, aber ich denke das ich zum ersten Schneefall wieder fit bin.
Fazit dieses Wochenende Morewood geht auch schnell bergab ganz gut hat mich über den unteren Felsensprung geführt, und hat mich am Samstag am Höllentrail auch überzeugt.
Nach meiner Genesung werde ich mit dem Schorsch Geheimtraining machen müssen, um an die überragende Kondi vom Bernd wieder heranzukommen.
Nicht zu vergessen gilt mein Dank natürlich *Markus und Sven* die mich liebevoll umsorgt haben.


----------



## schu2000 (29. September 2008)

Ui ui ui Feund Oland!! Da hast Du ja ganz schön was abbekommen  und von Prellungen hat man ja auch ne zeitlang was wie ich auch schon aus eigener Erfahrung weiß  naja das Downhillgeballer is halt net ohne, vor allem wenns einen dann mal richtig würfelt. Aber zumindest doch nix "schlimmeres" passiert!!
Die Feunde vom Schoschi waren ja ganz schön heftig unterwegs nach dem was Du so schreibst 

Gute und schnelle Besserung wünsch ich Dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (29. September 2008)

Also wenn am Feiertag was geht, dann nur All-Mountain-Tour Fränkische.

Vom Bikepark-Virus bin ich erstmal genesen. Ich schreib jetzt mal besser nicht rein, was alles weh tut und was alles passiert ist.

@Roland: Wünsch Dir eine schnelle Genesung. Hoffentlich ist die Pia net allzu sauer


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also wenn am Feiertag was geht, dann nur All-Mountain-Tour Fränkische.
> 
> Vom Bikepark-Virus bin ich erstmal genesen. Ich schreib jetzt mal besser nicht rein, was alles weh tut und was alles passiert ist.
> 
> @Roland: Wünsch Dir eine schnelle Genesung. Hoffentlich ist die Pia net allzu sauer


Schreib halt was nicht weh tut. Geht vielleicht schneller!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also wenn am Feiertag was geht, dann nur All-Mountain-Tour Fränkische.
> 
> Vom Bikepark-Virus bin ich erstmal genesen. Ich schreib jetzt mal besser nicht rein, was alles weh tut und was alles passiert ist.
> 
> @Roland: Wünsch Dir eine schnelle Genesung. Hoffentlich ist die Pia net allzu sauer



Hab meiner Frau jetzt eine Schwesterntracht gekauft. Werde vorbildlich umsorgt.

Schönen Gruss von meiner Frau und Jochen seiner Frau, sitzen mir gerade gegenüber. Wenn du da wärst würden Sie dich auch pflegen.

Ja die "kleineren" Wehwehchen spürt man immer erst am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Axalp (29. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schreib halt was nicht weh tut. Geht vielleicht schneller!!



Was nicht wehtut? Mir fällt spontan was ein, aber das ist kein XXX-Forum hier 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab meiner Frau jetzt eine Schwesterntracht gekauft. Werde vorbildlich umsorgt.
> 
> Schönen Gruss von meiner Frau und Jochen seiner Frau, sitzen mir gerade gegenüber. Wenn du da wärst würden Sie dich auch pflegen.
> 
> Ja die "kleineren" Wehwehchen spürt man immer erst am nächsten Tag.



Danke, danke. Komme beim nächsten Mal 'drauf zurück.
Bei mir braucht im Moment der Kopf erstmal am meisten Pflege... physisch *und* psychisch versteht sich


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2008)

ihr macht Sachen 

Wie wärs mal mit ner Hetzles Tour am Freitag ? z.b. oder Reichswald ?
Reichswald wäre sicher was für die geschundenen Knochen ... 

Gute Besserung an alle mit Blessuren !


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab meiner Frau jetzt eine Schwesterntracht gekauft. Werde vorbildlich umsorgt.


Ahhh!! Doktorspielchen!! Du Schlingel !!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Roland: Wünsch Dir eine schnelle Genesung. Hoffentlich ist die Pia net allzu sauer


Die is freili sauer, waller etz die ganze Zeid daham hoggd, auf Midleid machd und jedn auf die Nervn gehd!! Wahrscheinli fängd etz die Bia des Bikn on, damits wech von ihm kummd!!


----------



## Axalp (29. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ahhh!! Doktorspielchen!! Du Schlingel !!



Denkt er sich. Dabei bekommt er pro Tag mindstens 3 Einläufe


----------



## kubikjch (29. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die is freili sauer, waller etz die ganze Zeid daham hoggd, auf Midleid machd und jedn auf die Nervn gehd!! Wahrscheinli fängd etz die Bia des Bikn on, damits wech von ihm kummd!!




damit is alles gsocht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (29. September 2008)

Gute Besserung an alle Angeschlagenen hier,also wenn man euch mal zu lang allein lässt...
   Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an alle Angeschlagenen hier,also wenn man euch mal zu lang allein lässt...
> Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden


Salve alter Herzensbrecher!!
Wir dachten schon du hast diesen Planeten verlassen weil man nichts mehr gehört hat!!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Denkt er sich. Dabei bekommt er pro Tag mindstens 3 Einläufe



... und nach dem Einlauf das Klo zusperren!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2008)

@AxAlp: wo gehts denn am Freitag hin `? Bzw. wann .... könnte so ab frühen Nachmittag, B3ppo und nen Kollege wären auch am Start, evtl hier um Erlangen was ? Oder Fränkische `? Sonntag wollenwir nach Osternohe  ....


----------



## Axalp (30. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp: wo gehts denn am Freitag hin `? Bzw. wann .... könnte so ab frühen Nachmittag, B3ppo und nen Kollege wären auch am Start, evtl hier um Erlangen was ? Oder Fränkische `? Sonntag wollenwir nach Osternohe  ....



Freitag würde ich eher was um Erlangen herum vorziehen, da in der Fränkischen sehr viel Fußvolk unterwegs sein wird. 

Würde lieber am Samstag eine Tour in der Fränkischen fahren.
*@all: 13 Uhr Parkplatz Rothenbühl? *

Osternohe erstmal ohne mich.


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag würde ich eher was um Erlangen herum vorziehen, da in der Fränkischen sehr viel Fußvolk unterwegs sein wird.
> 
> Würde lieber am Samstag eine Tour in der Fränkischen fahren.
> *@all: 13 Uhr Parkplatz Rothenbühl? *
> ...



Ja würde auch gerne am Samstag eine Runde drehen. 
Aber es wurde ja für die nächste Zeit schlechtes Wetter gemeldet. So 2-3 Wochen Dauerregen wären nicht schlecht. Die Pflanzen und Bäume brauchen Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber es wurde ja für die nächste Zeit schlechtes Wetter gemeldet. So 2-3 Wochen Dauerregen wären nicht schlecht. Die Pflanzen und Bäume brauchen Wasser.



   ich glaab Du spinnsd!!! Ich sapp Dir gleich mol aufn Fuß!! 


@Schorschi: wennst mal nach Ostereiern gehst dann schreibs mal bitte hier rein. Möcht mir das die Saison nochmal anschauen wenns Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ich glaab Du spinnsd!!! Ich sapp Dir gleich mol aufn Fuß!!



Kaum denkst amol an die Natur, scho wersd blöd ongmachd. dzs. dzs.
Außerdem schont Ihr dann eure Räder wenn Ihr ned so viel foat.


----------



## schu2000 (30. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Außerdem schont Ihr dann eure Räder wenn Ihr ned so viel foat.



Stimmt a wieder...wir ham ja net so viel (bzw. so oft wechselnde) Räder wie Du so dass mer die Belastung a weng verteiln könna


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt a wieder...wir ham ja net so viel (bzw. so oft wechselnde) Räder wie Du so dass mer die Belastung a weng verteiln könna



Soviel ich was host du ja a scho 3 Räder. Also viel Unterschied is do nimma.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2008)

hehe ... man merkt wer "leider notgedrungen" daheim vorm Rechner sitzt 

@AxAlp: wie siehts mit Freitag aus ? 15.00 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür ? dann ... ?


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag würde ich eher was um Erlangen herum vorziehen, da in der Fränkischen sehr viel Fußvolk unterwegs sein wird.
> 
> Würde lieber am Samstag eine Tour in der Fränkischen fahren.
> *@all: 13 Uhr Parkplatz Rothenbühl? *
> ...


Wär ich auch dabei. 
Wie wärs mit dem RAdweg neben der Eisenbahn, damit du langsam wieder Vertrauen in dich und dein Bike bekommst?


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Soviel ich was host du ja a scho 3 Räder. Also viel Unterschied is do nimma.


Und hodder dei Fraa scho an Schoggoladnpudding kochd???


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ... man merkt wer "leider notgedrungen" daheim vorm Rechner sitzt



So merkt man das ?!
Ja man fühlt sich nicht so alleine.


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und hodder dei Fraa scho an Schoggoladnpudding kochd???



Mei Fraa bringt ma sogoa den Kaffee no wo ich will. Und ich moch lieba den Vanillbudding. 
ich hab vorhin mal deinen Kettenfred durchgelesen. Sehr viele geistreiche Antworten
Am Samstag nicht Eglofftstein Sowas. 
Grüsst mir die Muschelquelle
p.s.  das positive: Protektoren riechen wie ein Frühlings morgen. Das negative: werden wohl noch länger so riechen.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mei Fraa bringt ma sogoa den Kaffee no wo ich will.


Des machds a blos wall du dauernd midm Kaffee di Drebbn nunderflichsd und di Wänd zumsausd!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (30. September 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wär ich auch dabei.
> Wie wärs mit dem RAdweg neben der Eisenbahn, damit du langsam wieder Vertrauen in dich und dein Bike bekommst?



 Sollen wir nicht lieber Straße fahren? Bei den ganzen Steinchen auf dem Schotterweg gehst' ja sonst dauernd über den Lenker.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp: wie siehts mit Freitag aus ? 15.00 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür ? dann ... ?



Finde ich etwas spät. Sagen wir 14 Uhr?!?


----------



## schu2000 (30. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht lieber Straße fahren? Bei den ganzen Steinchen auf dem Schotterweg gehst' ja sonst dauernd über den Lenker.



Naja mit kompletter Protektorenausstattung und FF kannst scho mal so an Schotterweg fahren. Aber immer schön langsam, vorsichtig und allzeit bremsbereit


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Finde ich etwas spät. Sagen wir 14 Uhr?!?



Wird zwar knapp aber werds versuchen zu schaffen ... wenn net 5 Mins warten hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## B3ppo (30. September 2008)

Freitag 1400 klingt gut, hoff bis dahin bin ich wieder fit  Gibts schon nen Plan wo gefahren wird?


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2008)

Diesmal wirklich Hetzles ? 
mir egal ... können auch Kalchreuth...


----------



## ragazza (30. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag würde ich eher was um Erlangen herum vorziehen, da in der Fränkischen sehr viel Fußvolk unterwegs sein wird.
> 
> Würde lieber am Samstag eine Tour in der Fränkischen fahren.
> *@all: 13 Uhr Parkplatz Rothenbühl? *
> ...



Samstag könnt ich mich auch mal wieder anschließen,wenns denn eine Tour wird.Wetter muss halt passen.Wo zum Henker ist denn Rothenbühl nu wieder ? Kann mir jemand Koordinaten schicken?
 Mit was fahrmer? Rennrad,Crossrad oder MTB?


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Samstag könnt ich mich auch mal wieder anschließen,wenns denn eine Tour wird.Wetter muss halt passen.Wo zum Henker ist denn Rothenbühl nu wieder ? Kann mir jemand Koordinaten schicken?
> Mit was fahrmer? Rennrad,Crossrad oder MTB?


Fürn Roland würde ich noch den AOK-Chopper mit zur Auswahl stellen!!

Rothenbühl ist das Freibad in Ebermannstadt


----------



## Axalp (30. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Diesmal wirklich Hetzles ?
> mir egal ... können auch Kalchreuth...



Können wir ja spontan ausmachen.



ragazza schrieb:


> Samstag könnt ich mich auch mal wieder anschließen,wenns denn eine Tour wird.Wetter muss halt passen.Wo zum Henker ist denn Rothenbühl nu wieder ? Kann mir jemand Koordinaten schicken?
> Mit was fahrmer? Rennrad,Crossrad oder MTB?



Also ich denke der Bernd ist so nett und gabelt Dich in Forchheim auf, oder? 

Es wird natürlich MTB gefahren. Klappt auch schon wieder ganz gut, hehe.
All-Mountain-Tour durch die Fränkische auf Single-Trails ist angesagt.


----------



## B3ppo (30. September 2008)

Samstag 13 Uhr ist eindeutig zu früh für mich, denn bis 13 Uhr wird gearbeitet. Vielleicht bin ich nach der Freitagsrunde auch viel zu K.O...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Samstag 13 Uhr ist eindeutig zu früh für mich, denn bis 13 Uhr wird gearbeitet. Vielleicht bin ich nach der Freitagsrunde auch viel zu K.O...


Samstag arbeiten!? :kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Samstag arbeiten!? :kotz:



Es geht hier um hart arbeitende Menschen also halt dich da raus.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Es wird natürlich MTB gefahren. Klappt auch schon wieder ganz gut, hehe.



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen.


----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Können wir ja spontan ausmachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis EBS ists ja nicht weit,und da wir erst um 1300 abfahren hab ich ja genug Zeit,ich nehm die Strecke gern zum Warmfahren


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Oktober 2008)

naja B3ppo hat noch Schonfrist @work 
Hart ran genommen wird er erst in 1 - 2 Wochen ...


----------



## Axalp (1. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bis EBS ists ja nicht weit,und da wir erst um 1300 abfahren hab ich ja genug Zeit,ich nehm die Strecke gern zum Warmfahren



Am Besten Du fährst Dirch ab Weissenburg warm - dann können wir konditionell ab EBS/Rothenbühl mit Dir mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Besten Du fährst Dirch ab Weissenburg warm - dann können wir konditionell ab EBS/Rothenbühl mit Dir mithalten


Also "warm" isser doch scho odder?


----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also "warm" isser doch scho odder?



Werde mir extra noch für Dich die Beine rasieren,mein Schatz



@all  Der Wetterbericht versprüht ja wenig zuversicht.Schau mer mal,dann seng mer scho


----------



## B3ppo (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey Janson,
weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir war aber mit Schonfrist ist nix bei mir. Gleich voll rein und Chef macht erstmal langes Wochenende 
Wie gesagt mal sehen wie es mir nach Freitag geht.


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2008)

geht morgen was zam????


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2008)

bin jetzt fast wieder komplett einsatz bereit, mei haxn hält ganz gut.
warn a paar tach in raum bozen ,meran unterwegs, und ham lockere touren gmacht, wäre alles was fürn rest der truppe gwesen.


----------



## kubikjch (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenns net so lang werd, wär ich mit dabei. Muss mei neuen 5.10 einweihen.


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2008)

bin jetzt fast wieder komplett einsatz bereit, mei haxn hält ganz gut.
warn a paar tach in raum bozen ,meran unterwegs, und ham lockere touren gmacht, wäre alles was fürn rest der truppe gwesen. 
hier a paar fotos, 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin jetzt fast wieder komplett einsatz bereit, mei haxn hält ganz gut.



Warum wieder Einsatzbereit??? Wos wor den mid deim Haxn????


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht morgen was zam????


Morgen is nix bei mir. Samstag oder/und Sonntag.


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgen is nix bei mir. Samstag oder/und Sonntag.



samstach hab ich ka zeit,evt am sonntag, mach mer noch aus.Dann werd ich morgen wenns wetter passt mal wieder fränkische fohrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd des Wochenend amol ned foan. Also mei Haxn werd eds langsam schö blau.


----------



## Axalp (2. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werd des Wochenend amol ned foan. Also mei Haxn werd eds langsam schö blau.



So wie der Rest von Dir jeden Abend beim Römer .


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So wie der Rest von Dir jeden Abend beim Römer .


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Axalp würde auch gern bei euch am Freitag 14.00 Uhr mit fahren. Wo ist den da der Treffpunkt? In Erlangen nehmen ich an. Kann mir bitte das einer Schreiben. Danke


----------



## Axalp (2. Oktober 2008)

Bisher treffen wir uns in der Vierzigmannstraße (in Erlangen) vor der Wohnung vom Jan (in der Nähe vom Steinbach-Bräu, falls Du das kennst).

Hausnummer kenn ich jetzt gar nicht... 

Da Du mit dem Auto kommst ist das ein ziemlich bescheidener Treffpunkt.
Am Besten Du parkst am Berg und wir treffen uns dort wo bei der Kärwa das Riesenrad steht => bekannt?!?


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke Markus.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Oktober 2008)

Vierzigmanstraße 23 wäre es 

können aber gerne auch Berg / Riesenrad machen ....
Berg könntest auch dein Auto Problemlos parken


----------



## OldSchool (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi JJ, danke. Komme mit dem Bike wie mit Markus besprochen.

Also bis 14.00 Uhr bei dir in der Vierzigmanstr. 23.


----------



## kubikjch (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Peter: 13 Uhr Rothenbühl geht klar, mach mich jetzt langsam fertig. Hoffe das Wetter hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2008)

haben heut mal wieder ne normalo bike tour gmacht mit steilaufahrten und normalen trail , wie spitzkehrenweg u muschelquelle. waren glaube knappe 1000hm und apaar 30km. Jochen ist gut fit technisch sowie kontie


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Markus und Rest:
Wie schauts jetzt morgen aus? 13:00 schaffe ich nicht ganz. 13:30 Uhr Rothenbühl? Aber nur wenns nicht pisst!!! 
Ragazza wat isn nu?


----------



## kubikjch (3. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> haben heut mal wieder ne normalo bike tour gmacht mit steilaufahrten und normalen trail , wie spitzkehrenweg u muschelquelle. waren glaube knappe 1000hm und apaar 30km. Jochen ist gut fit technisch sowie kontie



A paar Steilauffahrten ist gut
Mein VDO hat als max. Steigung 30% angezeigt
War super und hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Axalp (3. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus und Rest:
> Wie schauts jetzt morgen aus? 13:00 schaffe ich nicht ganz. 13:30 Uhr Rothenbühl? Aber nur wenns nicht pisst!!!
> Ragazza wat isn nu?



Ok, machen wir 13.30 Uhr. Je später, desto besser...


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ok, machen wir 13.30 Uhr. Je später, desto besser...



Dann geht mehr


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mein VDO hat als max. Steigung 30% angezeigt



:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

ich sitz heut schö lässig bei Kaffee und Obskuchen, das Fenster ist offen, die Vögel pfeifen, denk mir nix böses. Plötzlich wurde es ruhig.....zu ruhig...... da pfeifen paar CCler(!) vorbei und ich hör nur den Peter lautstark heraus, glaub der war schon wieder am lästern...........


----------



## ragazza (3. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus und Rest:
> Wie schauts jetzt morgen aus? 13:00 schaffe ich nicht ganz. 13:30 Uhr Rothenbühl? Aber nur wenns nicht pisst!!!
> Ragazza wat isn nu?



Bin ab 1300 in Rothenbühl,wenns zu arg pisst und ich nicht komm ruf ich dich an.Fül mich fit wie ein Turnschuh und freu mich auf ein paar Überschläge


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich sitz heut schö lässig bei Kaffee und Obskuchen, das Fenster ist offen, die Vögel pfeifen, denk mir nix böses. Plötzlich wurde es ruhig.....zu ruhig...... da pfeifen paar CCler(!) vorbei und ich hör nur den Peter lautstark heraus, glaub der war schon wieder am lästern...........



mei stimm kennst du scho eh nemmer, solang ham mir uns nemmer gsehn
und wenn wir uns wieder sehn, werd jochen und ich dir erst mal eins auf die ei---er haua, von wegen zwa cc-:ler, wir könna gern mal wieder zusamen fohrn, egal wo


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



ganau des richtige für dich


----------



## Axalp (4. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bin ab 1300 in Rothenbühl,wenns zu arg pisst und ich nicht komm ruf ich dich an.Fül mich fit wie ein Turnschuh und freu mich auf ein paar Überschläge



O Mann, ja dann freu ich mich. Ich hoff Du bist im Moment genauso v*** wie ich :kotz:

Ok, für Dich und Bernd 13.00 Uhr. Für die Normalsterblich- und pünktlichen heisst das 13.30


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> O Mann, ja dann freu ich mich. Ich hoff Du bist im Moment genauso v*** wie ich :kotz:
> 
> Ok, für Dich und Bernd 13.00 Uhr. Für die Normalsterblich- und pünktlichen heisst das 13.30



Jouh!


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2008)

Tour fällt heut leider aus wegen bäh Wetter


----------



## kubikjch (4. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Tour fällt heut leider aus wegen bäh Wetter



Wohl lauter Schönwetterfahrer, hä


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2008)

Hey Klumpfuß Roth!!!
Hosd du wos mid dem Fuggwedder zum doa???


----------



## Schoschi (4. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Klumpfuß Roth!!!
> Hosd du wos mid dem Fuggwedder zum doa???



An Regentanz hat er wohl nicht aufgeführt...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An Regentanz hat er wohl nicht aufgeführt...........


Vielleicht hodder a Naggdbild von sich vergrößärd und ausm Fensder ghängd!!

*"Und der Himmel weinte!"*


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wohl lauter Schönwetterfahrer, hä



Bin fei scho meine 40km mit 1000 hm heute gefahren,aber halt so,daß ich danach(also genauer gesagt nach der after-ride-Kneipe) gleich nach Hause fahren konnte.


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Klumpfuß Roth!!!
> Hosd du wos mid dem Fuggwedder zum doa???



Der Roth wird mer scho langsam unheimlich


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2008)

@all
martina u ich werden um 10.45 ab tüchersfeld ne tour fahren, wetter soll trocken bleiben, also wenn jamand bock hat , bescheid sagen


----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, hab mich heut aufs Crossbike ghockt und bin a weng Konditour gfohrn.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Klumpfuß Roth!!!
> Hosd du wos mid dem Fuggwedder zum doa???



Hey BB (Blödsinniger Breyer) ich wäre heute bei jedem Wetter gefahren. 
Aber im Moment freue ich mich über jeden Regentropfen. Denn wenn ich mal wieder dran bin, wird es ja dann genug geregnet haben.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht hodder a Naggdbild von sich vergrößärd und ausm Fensder ghängd!!
> 
> *"Und der Himmel weinte!"*



Na ich hob a Bild vo dir und dein Roggi nauskängt. Und der Himmel hat auch nicht geweint sondern das war:kotz:.

MIt freundlichen Grüssen
R R


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mein VDO hat als max. Steigung 30% angezeigt



Des war nicht die Steigung sondern das ist dein IQ.  Du musst deinen Tacho schon richtig ablesen.


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2008)

@bernd
soch mal, bist du etwa 3 tag nix gfohrn heut aned, bei den traumwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des war nicht die Steigung sondern das ist dein IQ.  Du musst deinen Tacho schon richtig ablesen.



Wenn du wert drauf legst zumindest noch mit einem Fuß laufen zu können, solltest du solche Sprüche lassen


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch,

eine Abordnung der Birdrider war heut in Osternohe, war mal wieder spitze, keine nennenswerten Stürze. Zum Fotos machen war ma heut einfach zu faul, das mach ma mal wenn der Sven als Betriebsknipser dabei ist. 

@Captn Oland: Heut ist aaner mitm Proceed rumgefoan, es gibt echt Leut die können damit umgehen..........

Mal schaun ob demnächst nochmal was zammgeht, bevors kalt und ungemütlich wird........des wär vielleicht auch mal was für überzeugte Bergaufselberfahrer........mitn paar Leute ist das echt ne Gaudi.......


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2008)

Wetter hätt ja trotzdem gehalten. War heut nachmittag a weng unterwegs hab so meine Hometrails abgeklappert. Da wär Ostereierhausen scho drin gewesen, aber erst ab nachm Mittagessen hätt sich des eh net gelohnt, ihr wisst ja, die Schwiegermutter  wie Du scho gsagt hast, sollte sich nochmal a Gelegenheit bieten (diese Saison) dann bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> soch mal, bist du etwa 3 tag nix gfohrn heut aned, bei den traumwetter


Wor gesdärn awen wäg!! Hob deswecha aweng länger gschlofn!!
Bin dann heud Nachmiddoch awen auf die Kanzl und aufn (jetzt wirklich)
Verbotener gfohrn.Oben hobbi dann an  erbärmlich greina hören. Is aus Richdung Leudnboch kumma!! Hod aner a Idee wer des wohl wor??
Worn a 40 Km und 900 HM. Des hod dann obber a glangd.


----------



## Axalp (5. Oktober 2008)

Rückmeldung aus Osternohe. 

War echt nicht schlecht heute - obwohl der Boden teilweise echt schmierig war. Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn's mal richtig trocken ist. Der Schorsch hat mir ja dankenswerterweise ein Projekt übrig gelassen , das auf jeden Fall gerockt werden muss.

Anonsten ist für Groß und Klein alles dabei. Hat wirklich viel Spass gemacht. 
Das wichtigste: 0 Stürze, 0 Defekte


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> 
> @Captn Oland: Heut ist aaner mitm Proceed rumgefoan, es gibt echt Leut die können damit umgehen..........



Ha Ha mit dem Proceed hat es mich auch noch nicht richtig geschmissen. 

Aber wenn ich so an dein Helius denke kann es dich von dem auch noch nicht geschmissen haben. Da bist du ja auch schon 6 Monate nicht mehr mit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oben hobbi dann an  erbärmlich greina hören. Is aus Richdung Leudnboch kumma!! Hod aner a Idee wer des wohl wor??
> Worn a 40 Km und 900 HM. Des hod dann obber a glangd.


Du bist 40 Km om Stück gfoan ?! Hod di dei Fra um 7.00 zum Haus naus kaud und du hosd ned gewissd wosd machen sollsd ?
Oder zieht es dich zu mir  und du kannst es ohne mich nicht mehr aushalten. Es wäre ja verständlich.


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> eine Abordnung der Birdrider war heut in Osternohe, war mal wieder spitze, keine nennenswerten Stürze. Zum Fotos machen war ma heut einfach zu faul, das mach ma mal wenn der Sven als Betriebsknipser dabei ist.
> 
> ...



 Da waren ein paar Weißenburger auch schon,sagen,da könnte man mit einem AM auch Spaß haben.Ist von mir aus nur ne dreiviertel Stunde weg,also wenns Wetter passt muss ich mir halt ein Auto leihen.Kann mich auch einmal an Lift hängen,Kondi hab ich etz wirklich genug.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Da waren ein paar Weißenburger auch schon,sagen,da könnte man mit einem AM auch Spaß haben.Ist von mir aus nur ne dreiviertel Stunde weg,also wenns Wetter passt muss ich mir halt ein Auto leihen.Kann mich auch einmal an Lift hängen,Kondi hab ich etz wirklich genug.


Häng di lieber an an Baam!


----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Da waren ein paar Weißenburger auch schon,sagen,da könnte man mit einem AM auch Spaß haben.Ist von mir aus nur ne dreiviertel Stunde weg,also wenns Wetter passt muss ich mir halt ein Auto leihen.Kann mich auch einmal an Lift hängen,Kondi hab ich etz wirklich genug.



Da haben Deine Kollegen recht - 2 Erlanger Kollegen hatte auch nur "AMs" dabei und denen hat's auch gefallen.
Allerdings sei gesagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Bike-Park über den Lenker zu gehen, um einiges höher ist als auf unseren "normalen" Touren.
Nimmst halt am Besten 'nen Motorad-Helm mit.

Naja, der Lift ist halt der Chicken-Way für alle FR/DH'ler.
Man kann auch jedesmal ganz lustig die Straße zum Streckenanfang raufkurbeln. Und so wie ich Dich kenne wärst damit Du auch schneller oben.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2008)

@Axialalp, mit was bist du gefahren Scott oder ist deine Gabel wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Axialalp, mit was bist du gefahren Scott oder ist deine Gabel wieder einsatzbereit.



Mit dem allseits bewährten Ransom. 

Wenn die Gabel nicht bald fertig ist wetz ich das Messer


----------



## Schoschi (6. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit dem allseits bewährten Ransom.
> 
> Wenn die Gabel nicht bald fertig ist wetz ich das Messer



Hehe, dann gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr wenn das Big Hit wieder geht.......dann f***** wir die S*******


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit dem allseits bewährten Ransom.
> 
> Wenn die Gabel nicht bald fertig ist wetz ich das Messer



Ich denk mal die Hauptsaison fürs downhillen und FR ist eh so gut wie rum. 
Freu dich lieber aufs nächste Jahr mit einer gut gehenden 888.

Gehen wir lieber dazu über uns aufs Winter LightFreeRieden vorzubereiten.
D.h. Accus laden usw. Nach der Zeitumstellung ist es eh wieder um 16.00-17.00 Uhr dunkel.:kotz:

Aber man fällt weicher in Laub und Schnee, allerdings auch öfters.


----------



## B3ppo (6. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
muss sagen Osternohe ist echt ne tolle Strecke wo man sich entscheiden kann was geht und was man lieber seinem AM nicht antut 
War nen toller Tag, Wetter hat ja gepasst und fürs nächste Mal habe wir ja noch ein paar offene Rechnungen. 
Hoffen wir auf einen goldenen trockenen Oktober


----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja hoffen wir's!

Wenn's einigermaßen trocken ist lohnt Osternohe eigentlich immer (nur 30min Anfahrtsweg!) - die haben ja auch "ganzjährig" offen . 
Ob's für größere Sachen (Geisskopf) noch reicht sei dahingestellt. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hätt' ich auch mal wieder Bock auf 'ne längere Enduro-Tour in der Fränkischen.

Night-Rides sowieso! 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach der Zeitumstellung ist es eh wieder um 16.00-17.00 Uhr dunkel.:kotz:


Wenn Du schon ab 15 Uhr beim Römer hockst ist's doch logisch, dass bei Dir schon am Nachmittag die Lichter ausgehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> J
> 
> Wenn Du schon ab 15 Uhr beim Römer hockst ist's doch logisch, dass bei Dir schon am Nachmittag die Lichter ausgehen .



Orsch


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Oktober 2008)

die 30mins gelten nur wenn man sich nicht verfährt 

also mir hats gestern auch voll getaugt, hätte zwar nen bischen Trockener sein können.
Aber so müssen wir wohl noch mal hin wenns Wetter besser ist.

Sind schon Planungen am Laufen zwecks Biken am We ? 'Diesmal müsste ich aber am Sa arbeiten bis 1 ... 

ach ja ... arbeiten suxxxxx @mondays


----------



## B3ppo (6. Oktober 2008)

Janson wir müssen unsere Samstage besser koordinieren... 
Nächsten hab ich nämlich frei  und danach warten ja schon die Alpen


----------



## kubikjch (8. Oktober 2008)

Mit Mountainbike überschlagen 
Ein 36-jähriger hat sich am Freitagvormittag im Landkreis Forchheim mit seinem Mountainbike überschlagen und dabei erheblich verletzt. 


Der Radfahrer war auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße zwischen Weingarts und Mittelehrenbach unterwgegs. Im Auslauf eines Gefälles wurde er von einem auf der Fahrbahn befindlichen Holzstück überrascht und leitete deshalb ein Bremsmanöver ein. Durch das zu starke Abbremsen überschlug sich der Mountainbiker und zog sich neben zahlreichen Schürfwunden und Prellungen auch eine Fraktur des linken Schlüsselbeines zu. Der Mann wurde aufgrund seiner Verletzungen vom Rettungsdienst ins Krankenhaus nach Forchheim verbracht. Am Fahrrad entstand ein Sachschaden von 500 Euro.


Da hats schon wieder jemanden erwischt??


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit Mountainbike überschlagen
> Ein 36-jähriger hat sich am Freitagvormittag im Landkreis Forchheim mit seinem Mountainbike überschlagen und dabei erheblich verletzt.
> 
> 
> ...



Was heist schon wieder.

Der ist auf der Teerstrasse (Ortsverbindungsstrasse) gefahren und hat wegen einem Stück Holz gebremst, und dabei hat er sich überschlagen Das hat aber mit unserm fahren nichts zu tun. den hätte es mit einem Hollandrad auch gelegt.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2008)

Wir hätten elegant nen Bunny Hopp drüber gemacht, danach im Drift um die Kurve, und dann voll rein sappen in die Pedale und mit nem Wheelie raus aus der Kurve 

sorry .. nen Holzstück ...


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Am Fahrrad entstand ein Sachschaden von 500 Euro.



Der Breyer war's wohl nicht. Das Rocky ist nicht so viel wert.


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2008)

werd freitag ne tour ab 1400 uhr fohren, hat jemand zeit und ist ned verletzt(sorry roland, schau das du wieder fit werst, damit ich ned immer allans rumdeppln muss)


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Breyer war's wohl nicht. Das Rocky ist nicht so viel wert.



Du wirst bald auch Kontakt mit einem Holzstück haben!!
Kleiner Tipp: Ist ein Sportgerät aus USA!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2008)

um die Zeit arbeiten die Leute noch 

Hat wer morgen Lust so ab 14.00  in Erlangen, wollt mal Richtung Kalchreuth...


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit Mountainbike überschlagen
> Ein 36-jähriger hat sich am Freitagvormittag im Landkreis Forchheim mit seinem Mountainbike überschlagen und dabei erheblich verletzt.
> 
> 
> ...


Also der Wolf wars nicht, denn der hätte sein Rad über diese Schlüsselstelle getragen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag ne tour ab 1400 uhr fohren, hat jemand zeit und ist ned verletzt(sorry roland, schau das du wieder fit werst, damit ich ned immer allans rumdeppln muss)


Komme erst am Abend aus der Slowakei zurück.
Wie schaut es Samstag oder Sonntag aus?


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Komme erst am Abend aus der Slowakei zurück.
> Wie schaut es Samstag oder Sonntag aus?



nur sonntags, am samstag muss ich arbeitn, wetter soll an beiden tagen gut sein


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2008)

Samstag muss ich bis 13.00 malochen...
Sonntag wenn ich nüchtern bin 

Welche Parks haben denn noch offen ? Osti... Oko ?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sonntag wenn ich nüchtern bin


Das Problem kenn ich!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Breyer war's wohl nicht. Das Rocky ist nicht so viel wert.




Hätte auch von mir sein können.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also der Wolf wars nicht, denn der hätte sein Rad über diese Schlüsselstelle getragen!!!



Der hat doch jetzt ein Liteville mit Fullface und Rüstung hätte er das schon gepackt. Aber ob er mit seiner Kondi bis dort hin gekommen wäre ist fraglich


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag ne tour ab 1400 uhr fohren, hat jemand zeit und ist ned verletzt(sorry roland, schau das du wieder fit werst, damit ich ned immer allans rumdeppln muss)



ich denk mal bis zum Sonntag noch und dann langsam ohne Krücken, mal sehen wie der Genesungsprozess fortschreitet. Ich denke ende des Monats bin ich wieder auf dem Rad pünktlich zum ersten Schneefall.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke ende des Monats bin ich wieder auf dem Rad pünktlich zum ersten Schneefall.



Cool dann könn mer ja gleich wieder an den Ochsenkopf...zur Abwechslung mal zum Ski foarn


----------



## macmount (8. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der hat doch jetzt ein Liteville mit Fullface und Rüstung hätte er das schon gepackt. Aber ob er mit seiner Kondi bis dort hin gekommen wäre ist fraglich



ward neer ob grüggnschwingär - bis du widdä laafm bzw. roodfoärn koosd - die dingär konnsd mär donn glaich füär braiärsdsibbfl laia, dässi si na um den hols wiggl
grüsse der wolf


----------



## B3ppo (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wär dafür, dass ihr Sonntag in nen Park geht wenn ihr wollt, da hab ich Nachtdienst und kann eh net  
Samstag ab 14 Uhr ne Tour, am liebsten irgendwo in der Fränkischen damit ich die diesen Herbst auch nochmal seh.


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Komme erst am Abend aus der Slowakei zurück.
> Wie schaut es Samstag oder Sonntag aus?





B3ppo schrieb:


> Also ich wär dafür, dass ihr Sonntag in nen Park geht wenn ihr wollt, da hab ich Nachtdienst und kann eh net
> Samstag ab 14 Uhr ne Tour, am liebsten irgendwo in der Fränkischen damit ich die diesen Herbst auch nochmal seh.



Freitag 14 Uhr ist für mich auch noch zu früh.

Samstag 14 Uhr klingt gut. Je nach Mitfahrer können wir uns erst hier in Erlangen treffen und dann gen Fränkische fahren. 

Treffpunkt Fränkische: Parkplatz Rothenbühl oder Matterhornwand?!?

Sonntag können wir dann ja das Trubachtal unsicher machen, weil Pottenstein is wohl net bei den Wetterprognosen...


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2008)

Also will einfach mal Sonntag Osternohe einstreuen, das Wetter bis dahin sollte trocken sein, und ob wir nach diesem We noch mal so trockene Bedingungen haben in Osternohe bis hmmmmmmm Juni July ist fraglich


----------



## ragazza (8. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also der Wolf wars nicht, denn der hätte sein Rad über diese Schlüsselstelle getragen!!!



Ich wär des anders angegangen: Voll draufzufahren,einmal überschlagen übern Lenker und dann so weiterfahren wie wenn nix gwehn wär


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag 14 Uhr ist für mich auch noch zu früh.
> 
> Samstag 14 Uhr klingt gut. Je nach Mitfahrer können wir uns erst hier in Erlangen treffen und dann gen Fränkische fahren.
> 
> ...


Ja ja komm du nur in meine Nähe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hätte auch von mir sein können.


Schreibst du das eigentlich noch selbst oder kommen die Arme um die Römer-Bierwampe nicht mehr rum und Pia muss für dich Tippen!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schreibst du das eigentlich noch selbst oder kommen die Arme um die Römer-Bierwampe nicht mehr rum und Pia muss für dich Tippen!



ha. ha. Bin im Moment clean da nicht ausreichend mobil. Ich freue mich schon dich wieder zu sehen. Wenn dann meine Faust zärtlich über dein Gesicht streichelt.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ha. ha. Bin im Moment clean da nicht ausreichend mobil.


Siehe dein neues Benutzerbild!!
Ich glaube es gibt nicht nur Essen auf Rädern sondern mittlerweile auch Bier auf Rädern. Musst du halt mal beim Roten Kreuz beantragen!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Siehe dein neues Benutzerbild!!
> Ich glaube es gibt nicht nur Essen auf Rädern sondern mittlerweile auch Bier auf Rädern.



Nein nur Bier in Kästen.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Oktober 2008)

@Bikeparker (also wahrscheinlich höchstens Schorschi, Markus hat ja glaub ich morgen schon was vor): ich werd mir morgen mal den Silbersattel bei Steinach bei Sonnefeld in Thüringen geben, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Bikeparker (also wahrscheinlich höchstens Schorschi, Markus hat ja glaub ich morgen schon was vor): ich werd mir morgen mal den Silbersattel bei Steinach bei Sonnefeld in Thüringen geben, jemand Interesse?



Den Schatz im Silbersee musst Du erstmal ohne mich suchen .

Wer fährt morgen alles Fränkische mit


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Den Schatz im Silbersee musst Du erstmal ohne mich suchen .
> 
> Wer fährt morgen alles Fränkische mit


ICh komme ja erst heute NAcht zurück. DA kann ich nicht morgen gleich den ganzen Tag Biken gehen. Werden also für Sonntag was planen. 
Wer ist noch evtl dabei?


----------



## B3ppo (10. Oktober 2008)

Also morgen bin ich in der Fränkischen dabei, ab wann gehts los? Muss das Wetter ausnutzen wenn ich Sonntag schon Dienst schieben muss.


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

Machen wir morgen 14 Uhr.

Sonntag wär' ich auch dabei - sofern es nicht allzu früh ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch 

also morgen muss ich mal schauen, evtl kommt mein Patenkind zu besuch,bekomm ich noch Rückmeldung. Wenn ja dann müssts halt ohne mich los ... 

Sonntag ist schon nen Plan fetisch ? Tour ? Park ? Wann und Wo ...


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ICh komme ja erst heute NAcht zurück. DA kann ich nicht morgen gleich den ganzen Tag Biken gehen.



So. Und warum nicht ?


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sonntag ist schon nen Plan fetisch ? Tour ? Park ?



Ich denke eher an Tour. Peter und Martina sind bestimmt auch dabei? Was ist mit Dir Jochen? 

Der stille Rest ist natürlich auch eingeladen.


----------



## otti44 (10. Oktober 2008)

was heißt "eine tour", markus? meinst du ohne treppen, ohne sprünge und ohne schlüsselstellen? einfach nur fahrradfahren...? 
falls dem so ist, komm ich eventuell auch mit. wann wär das? am so oder sa?

otti


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So. Und warum nicht ?




Verstehe es !!!!
Er darf einfach nicht, 
Sein Ersatz, Ollek und Pollek sind auch nicht mehr da. da muss er einfach mehr zu Hause sein.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Bikeparker (also wahrscheinlich höchstens Schorschi, Markus hat ja glaub ich morgen schon was vor): ich werd mir morgen mal den Silbersattel bei Steinach bei Sonnefeld in Thüringen geben, jemand Interesse?



Hi,

am Sonntag will der Christian (Arbeitskollege ostdeutsch!) nach Ostereierhausen mit nen Kumpel. Ich schätz bin aber net dabei. Zilli veranstaltet am Samstag Geburtstagsfeier, und des in meiner Wohnung. Da werd ich Sonntag weniger Zeit zum Fahren haben, keine Ahnung wie lange ich da Bier trinken muss. 
Werde am Nachmittag mal ein Ründchen mitm Helius drehen, mal wieder Muschelquelle und son Zeug, aber ich fahr da alleine, ihr seid mir alle zu langsam............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Sonntag will der Christian (Arbeitskollege ostdeutsch!) nach Ostereierhausen mit nen Kumpel. Ich schätz bin aber net dabei. Zilli veranstaltet am Samstag Geburtstagsfeier, und des in meiner Wohnung. Da werd ich Sonntag weniger Zeit zum Fahren haben, keine Ahnung wie lange ich da Bier trinken muss.
> Werde am Nachmittag mal ein Ründchen mitm Helius drehen, mal wieder Muschelquelle und son Zeug, aber ich fahr da alleine, ihr seid mir alle zu langsam............



ich hob gedochd die hod erscht kabbt.


----------



## kubikjch (10. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Tour. Peter und Martina sind bestimmt auch dabei? Was ist mit Dir Jochen?
> 
> Der stille Rest ist natürlich auch eingeladen.



Am Samstag werd ich mitfahren, weil des restlich Wochenend ist gelaufen, wir ham Kerwa

Bis Samstag


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

Au wei, Kärwa in Leutenbach.

Jetzt versteh ich auch, warum der Roland in letzter Zeit so oft beim Römer sitzt: Er hat heimlich "trainiert".

@otti: Wird im großen und ganzen eine normale Tour (ohne Brotzeittrail und Riesenburg). Wäre cool, wenn Du mitfahren würdest.

Der Schorsch hat auch so komische Ausreden. Bier trinken beim Geburtstag der Zilli? Die wird eher ihr "Geschenk" auspacken wollen...


----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2008)

die feiert weng nach mit ehem. Schulkollegen.........
Mei Geschenk des muss ich immer selber auspacken............


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Au wei, Kärwa in Leutenbach.
> 
> Jetzt versteh ich auch, warum der Roland in letzter Zeit so oft beim Römer sitzt: Er hat heimlich "trainiert".



Die Kirchweih ist leider schon gelaufen. Da ich nicht laufen kann.
So wenig Geld wie heuer hab ich noch nie gebraucht und das kann ich schon vor der Kerwa sagen.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Kirchweih ist leider schon gelaufen. Da ich nicht laufen kann.
> So wenig Geld wie heuer hab ich noch nie gebraucht und das kann ich schon vor der Kerwa sagen.



Na dann is doch bald mal wieder a neuer Rahmen drin oder??


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Tour. Peter und Martina sind bestimmt auch dabei? Was ist mit Dir Jochen?
> 
> Der stille Rest ist natürlich auch eingeladen.



ich geb dir noch bescheid, ob wir mitfahren,werd evt ne unterfanken tour guiden in der fränkischen, die standarttrails also adlersta-blockfeld-muschelq usw usw, wenns ned zuviele sen, könn mer ja gemeinsam fahren, haben uns scho lang nemmer gsehn, aber von tempo her etwas langsammer(martina) und ich hab ja auch 3 wochn zwangspause ghabt. welche zeit haste am sonntag gedacht??


----------



## Axalp (10. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich geb dir noch bescheid, ob wir mitfahren,werd evt ne unterfanken tour guiden in der fränkischen, die standarttrails also adlersta-blockfeld-muschelq usw usw, wenns ned zuviele sen, könn mer ja gemeinsam fahren, haben uns scho lang nemmer gsehn, aber von tempo her etwas langsammer(martina) und ich hab ja auch 3 wochn zwangspause ghabt. welche zeit haste am sonntag gedacht??



Hmh, die wollt ich eigentlich morgen auch fahren, ist aber egal. Am Sonntag will ich nicht alleine losziehen. Zur Not muss ich halt mit dem Bernd fahren... 

Ich glaub Du musst 3 Jahre Pause machen, damit wir die gleiche Kondi haben. 

Sonntag dachte ich nicht früher als 10 Uhr .

Morgen 14 Uhr Parkplatz Matterhornwand (Wanderparkplatz 500m nach dem Ortsausgang Steitberg rechts in Richtung Muggendorf).


----------



## ragazza (10. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag käme für mich auch in Frage,diesmal ist ja das Wetter stabil.Also hinfahren,50-70kmTour mit zwei drei Überschlägen und im Zug nach Haus zwei Bier.La Vita e bella


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na dann is doch bald mal wieder a neuer Rahmen drin oder??



Nicht dumm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht dumm !



Also falls Dir kein Rahmen mehr einfällt, ich wüsste da schon noch den ein oder andern den Du mir dann gern schenken könntest...zum Beispiel so ein Transition Blindside...oder ein Cove Shocker...oder ein Pudel DH...oder ein Izimu...oder.........idealerweise jeweils als Rahmen-Gabelset mit ner 888 oder Boxxer Worldcup


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also falls Dir kein Rahmen mehr einfällt, ich wüsste da schon noch den ein oder andern den Du mir dann gern schenken könntest...zum Beispiel so ein Transition Blindside...oder ein Cove Shocker...oder ein Pudel DH...oder ein Izimu...oder.........idealerweise jeweils als Rahmen-Gabelset mit ner 888 oder Boxxer Worldcup



Du meinst den ich mir schenken könnte.


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2008)

@all

morgen um 11.00uhr rotenbühl, wer is dabei?,trailtour.


----------



## otti44 (11. Oktober 2008)

reichen für die tour die 20 cm federweg meines mtb? also vorn 10 cm und hinten 10 cm? falls ja,bin ich dabei, peter 

lg otti


----------



## kubikjch (11. Oktober 2008)

ich net, muss auschlafen. Heut ist Kerwa angsacht.
War heute mit 2 Zesty Piloten unterwegs, die ham ganz schö Gas geben.
Waren für mich 32km mit 900 hm. Die beiden sind noch zur M.-Quelle.

Viel Spaß morgen

Ciao Jochen


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2008)

otti44 schrieb:


> reichen für die tour die 20 cm federweg meines mtb? also vorn 10 cm und hinten 10 cm? falls ja,bin ich dabei, peter
> 
> lg otti



grüss dich otti, obs reicht, musst du selbst entscheiden, wird die klassische tour mit adlerstein-oswaldhöhle-muschelq-pavilion. were schön wennst wieder mal dabei wärst, ham uns ewig nemmer gsehn


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich net, muss auschlafen. Heut ist Kerwa angsacht.
> War heute mit 2 Zesty Piloten unterwegs, die ham ganz schö Gas geben.
> Waren für mich 32km mit 900 hm. Die beiden sind noch zur M.-Quelle.
> 
> ...



na dann prost
der bernd ist morgen mit an bord, und wir bringen noch einen unterfranken mit


----------



## ragazza (11. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann prost
> der bernd ist morgen mit an bord, und wir bringen noch einen unterfranken mit



Ein Südmittelfranke kommt auch ein bisschen.Obwohl die Wetterlage schon mehr für die Alpen spricht,aber das ist jetzt etwas knapp,und mit dem Fränkischen Gelände hab ich noch ein paar Rechnungen offen...
 Bin um elf in Rothenbühl.
  Bis morgen


----------



## Axalp (11. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> 
> morgen um 11.00uhr rotenbühl, wer is dabei?,trailtour.



Bin dabei! Diesemal allerdings mit Ransom. War ganz schön schmierig und rutschig heute.

Hehe, Adlerstein und Oswaldhöhle hab ich heute weggelassen. 
Fahrn' wir auch Burggaillenreuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2008)

ja super, des wird ja wieder mal a richtig gute truppe morgn, schad des der roland noch ned fit ist
@robert, bring dir morgn die palma unterlagen mit


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Diesemal allerdings mit Ransom. War ganz schön schmierig und rutschig heute.
> 
> Hehe, Adlerstein und Oswaldhöhle hab ich heute weggelassen.
> Fahrn' wir auch Burggaillenreuth?



burggaillenr., dann wirds aber a mächtige tour, aber mir egal, lieber zu lang als zu kurz( die tour mein ich)


----------



## B3ppo (11. Oktober 2008)

So endlich wieder daheim  
War gar nicht so ohne heute meine erste Fränkische Runde. Spitzkehren fahren mit Hinterrad versetzten wird ab jetzt fleißig geübt und der Luftdruck muss bei den Bedingungen auf jeden fall runter war heut paar mal mehr Passagier als Pilot.
Dann morgen mal viel Spass, ich versorge die Kranken Nürnberger.
Greets


----------



## ragazza (11. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> burggaillenr., dann wirds aber a mächtige tour, aber mir egal, lieber zu lang als zu kurz( die tour mein ich)



ich habs auch lieber länger,die Palma-Unterlagen wären ok,zumal ich mit Auto komm,dann brauch ich nix schleppen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> ich habs auch lieber länger,die Palma-Unterlagen wären ok,zumal ich mit Auto komm,dann brauch ich nix schleppen


Mit dem Auto nach Palma!?! 
RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schad des der roland noch ned fit ist


Schäm dich so in der Öffentlichkeit zu lügen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2008)

So zurück vom Silbersee ääähm Silbersattel 
Schee woars, weng neblig, weng matschig, aber mittlerweile is alles wieder sauber. Die DH-Strecke dort kann man gar net mit Oko oder Gkopf vergleichen, is im oberen Abschnitt Waldboden und von daher recht wurzelig, unten hat man dann lehmig-sandigen Boden und es wird an ein paar Stellen recht steil. Vor der unteren Liftstation (is eigentlich die Mittelstation) springt man dann über eine Kante in einen recht steilen Geröllhang, is scho witzig...hatte immer a weng Angst dass es mich auf dem eher losen Geröll mal langmacht, des hätt dann glaub ich richtig Aua gemacht...aber bremsen wär bei dem Untergrund eher noch schlechter gewesen, also vor dem Sprung Bremsen auf und volle Rotze runter  die FR is eher sowas wie a teilweise etwas härterer Singletrail mit a paar Sprüngchen, (leider) größtenteils recht flach. Außerdem gibts noch a kleine Funstrecke mit verschiedenen Doubles, Anliegern und a paar Holzsachen. Die beiden Hauptstrecken sind recht kurz, aber weil es immer wieder mal verschiedene Lines gibt doch recht vielfältig. Die Funstrecke hab ich mir gespart, unsere andern beiden Gkopfler wissen ja dass ich net so sehr auf so Holzzeugs und Rumgehupfe steh  außerdem ließ beim allein fahren die "Gruppendynamik" etwas zu wünschen übrig die mich sonst dazu bringt auch mal solche Sachen zu fahren. Aus dem selben Grund gibts natürlich auch keine Bilder, bei voller Fahrt Richtung Tal kann ich mich nicht wirklich selbst ablichten 
Für euch wird sichs net so lohnen bis da hoch zu fahren, vielleicht mal nen Tag um mal da gewesen zu sein. Aber für mich ists ne gute (gelegentliche) Abwechslung zum Oko, Fahrzeit ist zu beiden ziemlich gleich. Lift hat nur von 13 bis 17 Uhr auf, macht aber nix weil man nur fünf Minuten rauf braucht und unten is man auch wieder schnell. Außerdem wenn die Gruppe groß genug is kann man auch a paar Tag vorher anrufen dann machen die auch schonmal eher auf. Und die Leut dort waren auch nett!! Viel los war net, außer mir waren vielleicht noch fünf oder sechs andere Biker dort. Nächste Woche am Samstag is dort a Einrad-Downhillrennen  dann am Sonntag nochmal offen, danach is die Bikesaison dort scho rum 
Morgen gehts nochmal an den Oko  ist und bleibt immer noch mein Favorit, der Mix aus schei*e verblockt oben und flowig schnell unten is einfach genial  viel Spaß bei eurer Tour morgen!!


----------



## speedy_j (12. Oktober 2008)

@schu

bist denn das gap in die wurzelpassage mit anschließender linkskurve auch gesprungen?

der unterschied zwischen einer 888 und einer boxxer ist aber mächtig gewaltig... hab ich mir sagen lassen.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja heute am oko. einfach nach einem mit humanen federweg und rohloff nabe ausschau halten.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schäm dich so in der Öffentlichkeit zu lügen!!!!



Warte du nur.


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2008)

so , wieder zurück von der tour heut,war mal wieder super, bei top wetter. 1240hm und km keine ahnung, dafür 3 platte und einen crash im blockmeer


----------



## schu2000 (12. Oktober 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @schu
> 
> bist denn das gap in die wurzelpassage mit anschließender linkskurve auch gesprungen?
> 
> ...



Hmmm...Gap...Linkskurve...Wurzelpassage...ich glaub net...zumal ich bei Gaps eh noch recht vorsichtig bin, mir fehlt da einfach noch a bisserl die Flugerfahrung um so nen Sprung richtig einschätzen zu können bezüglich passender Geschwindigkeit um richtig in die Landung zu kommen und so...
Das mit dem Unterschied zwischen Boxxer und 888 versteh ich net, in Bezug auf was meinstn das?
Kann gut sein dass wir uns heut das eine oder andere Mal begegnet sind, war aber heut früh als Du geschrieben hast scho längst am Okolieren


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so , wieder zurück von der tour heut,war mal wieder super, bei top wetter. 1240hm und km keine ahnung, dafür 3 platte und einen crash im blockmeer


Nein Roland! Ich hatte keinen Platten und habe auch nicht gecrashed!!!

3 Platten ? Markus und wer noch?


----------



## kubikjch (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich merk schon, ihr hattet heute viel Spaß
aber ich auch, 
Sieben Bier Zuviel geraucht
das ist es was ein Mann so braucht
Kerwa ist super


----------



## ragazza (12. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nein Roland! Ich hatte keinen Platten und habe auch nicht gecrashed!!!
> 
> 3 Platten ? Markus und wer noch?



ich hatte einen Platten aber keinen crash,zumindest keinen richtigen.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unterschied zwischen Boxxer und 888 versteh ich net, in Bezug auf was meinstn das?



in bezug auf das ansprechverhalten. 888 soll auf jeden kieselstein ansprechen und die boxxer erst auf felsbrocken. im übertriebenen sinn gesehen. man merkt halt den unterschied zwischen einer reinen dh-renn-gabel und einer gabel zum cruisen. hab ich mir jedenfalls vom eman erklären lassen.


----------



## Axalp (12. Oktober 2008)

War heute trotz dem kleinen Abgang am Blockmeer eine Super-Runde.

Super Truppe und super Wetter. Der Herbst kann so weitergehen. 
Einige waren heut ziemlich overdressed. Dabei hat der Wetterbericht gar keinen sibirischen Winter vorausgesagt. 

Hmh? Braucht ein Mann auch 'nen Herzinfarkt am Rasengitterberg? Den hätt ich heute nach so nem Exzess bestimmt bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie war denn der Roggi konditionell drauf ?
Overdressed ? das war bestimmt der Peter, hat er seine Sturmhaube wohl schon aufgehabt.
Wird das Blockmeer wohl noch nicht gesprungen ?
Da habe ich ja noch eine Chance was die Fahrtechnik betrifft. Falltechnik habe ich ja jetzt geübt.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Oktober 2008)

@Roland: einen meiner Kollegen die spaßhalber mal mit am Oko waren hats übrigens gestern an Deiner "Unfallstelle" auch ordentlich gelegt. Er hatte gestern abend dann auch weng Probleme mitm Fuß, aber Dank des Einsatzes einer Salbe die von der Wirkstoffdosierung her eigentlich für Pferde gedacht ist kann er heute sogar schon wieder laufen ohne zu humpeln  und er ist trotzdem begeistert davon und will wieder mit falls sich dieses Jahr nochhmal die Gelegenheit bietet!!

Ach und kurzes Video von gestern:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZVlmpxyj5I
Das mitm aktiven Springen muss ich wohl noch a weng üben...und a bissl mehr Geschwindigkeit mit reinnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Roland: einen meiner Kollegen die spaßhalber mal mit am Oko waren hats übrigens gestern an Deiner "Unfallstelle" auch ordentlich gelegt. Er hatte gestern abend dann auch weng Probleme mitm Fuß, aber Dank des Einsatzes einer Salbe die von der Wirkstoffdosierung her eigentlich für Pferde gedacht ist kann er heute sogar schon wieder laufen ohne zu humpeln  und er ist trotzdem begeistert davon und will wieder mit falls sich dieses Jahr nochhmal die Gelegenheit bietet!!
> 
> Ach und kurzes Video von gestern:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZVlmpxyj5I
> Das mitm aktiven Springen muss ich wohl noch a weng üben...und a bissl mehr Geschwindigkeit mit reinnehmen



Ich kann leider noch nicht laufen, bekomme schon eine Hornhaut, von den Krücken an den Händen. Aber es wird ja nicht ewig dauern. Meine Crash stelle werde ich wohl heuer nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Thomas72 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja sag mal Roland,

fährst kein Fahrrad mehr, bist nicht auf Frühschoppen?

Muß ja ganz schön heftig sein, deine Verletzung.

Kopf hoch,

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2008)

Thomas72 schrieb:


> Ja sag mal Roland,
> 
> fährst kein Fahrrad mehr, bist nicht auf Frühschoppen?
> 
> ...



Kommt nicht so gut mit Krücken durchs Festzelt.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2008)

von wegen , sturmhaum, kurze hosen hab ich anghabt, aber wer fohrtn meist mit sorn ner langa lockeren hosen durch die gegend, kontie war eigendlich gut bein bernd, kann mer ned meckern, ich glaub der übt heimlich


----------



## Axalp (13. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Roland: einen meiner Kollegen die spaßhalber mal mit am Oko waren hats übrigens gestern an Deiner "Unfallstelle" auch ordentlich gelegt. Er hatte gestern abend dann auch weng Probleme mitm Fuß, aber Dank des Einsatzes einer Salbe die von der Wirkstoffdosierung her eigentlich für Pferde gedacht ist kann er heute sogar schon wieder laufen ohne zu humpeln  und er ist trotzdem begeistert davon und will wieder mit falls sich dieses Jahr nochhmal die Gelegenheit bietet!!
> 
> Ach und kurzes Video von gestern:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZVlmpxyj5I
> Das mitm aktiven Springen muss ich wohl noch a weng üben...und a bissl mehr Geschwindigkeit mit reinnehmen



Ja kein Wunder fährst Du so schnell. Gib's doch zu dass Du davor Pillen für Renn-Pferde frisst...

Ist doch ein super Video. Besser könnt' ich es auch nicht. 
Am Ende des Videos sieht man übrigens den Baum auf den ich draufgesemmelt bin. 
Es ist nicht der im Vordergrund sondern der dahinter - kurz nach dem Anfang der Northshore-Strecke auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich kann leider noch nicht laufen, bekomme schon eine Hornhaut, von den Krücken an den Händen. Aber es wird ja nicht ewig dauern. Meine Crash stelle werde ich wohl heuer nicht mehr sehen.


Na ob die Hornhaut nur von den Krücken kommt??? Du kleines Schweinchen du!!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. Oktober 2008)

Schaut euch das mal an!
http://bikemag.com/features/onlineexclusive/10-13-08-online-exclusive-the-delta-7-arantix/

Wennst mit dem Ding in die Büsche fliegst kriegst es nie mehr raus.........
Aber des wär gut fürn AlpenX, da kannst die ganze Ausrüstung ins Unterrohr stopfen, Klebeband rum und du brauchst kann Rucksack mehr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na ob die Hornhaut nur von den Krücken kommt??? Du kleines Schweinchen du!!!



Du wirst es nicht glauben aber ich hätte 100 gewettet das so eine Aussage von dir kommt.
Nein es kommt wirklich von den Krücken da die Hornhaut längs (an der Lebenslinie) verläuft.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2008)

das war das offizielle Rad der DDR Grenztruppen ( Maschendroth Zaun ins the morning). Natürlich ein Racebike um flüchtende Ostdeutsche am Grenzübertritt zu hindern.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das war das offizielle Rad der DDR Grenztruppen ( Maschendroth Zaun ins the morning). Natürlich ein Racebike um flüchtende Ostdeutsche am Grenzübertritt zu hindern.


War nur leider zu langsam!! Haben keinen damit rechtzeitig erwischt!!
Na ja! Schwamm drüber! Sonst hätten wir ja nie den Markus getroffen!


----------



## Axalp (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja schön, das er und seine Generation in Freiheit aufwachsen durften.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja schön, das er und seine Generation in Freiheit aufwachsen durften.


Ich glaube ich muss heulen vor lauter Rührung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja schön, das er und seine Generation in Freiheit aufwachsen durften.



Ist eigentlich mal jemand aus dem Osten vor der Wende mit dem Mountainbike über den Todesstreifen in den Westen gedropped? Über  das sogenannte "Rübermach" Gap!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mal jemand aus dem Osten vor der Wende mit dem Mountainbike über den Todesstreifen in den Westen gedropped? Über  das sogenannte "Rübermach" Gap!




Mit einem Drabbieee Freerider aus Plaste. Mit dem Typennamen "Republikflucht".


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit einem Drabbieee Freerider aus Plaste. Mit dem Typennamen "Republikflucht".



Hi Hi!!  
Da gabs auch wenig Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Ein Riesenproblem war aber glaube ich der Durchschuß beim Überfliegen der Grenze. Das Problem konnte nie gelöst werden. Zumal weder Dainese noch Fox schußsichere Westen (Ha Ha Westen im Osten!)!herstellen. Auch das Problem der Gabeldämpfung beim Überfahren einer Mine stellte die Konstrukteure vor unlösbare Probleme. Die Produktion wurde deshalb eingestellt!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hi Hi!!
> Da gabs auch wenig Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Ein Riesenproblem war aber glaube ich der Durchschuß beim Überfliegen der Grenze. Das Problem konnte nie gelöst werden. Zumal weder Dainese noch Fox schußsichere Westen (Ha Ha Westen im Osten!)!herstellen. Auch das Problem der Gabeldämpfung beim Überfahren einer Mine stellte die Konstrukteure vor unlösbare Probleme. Die Produktion wurde deshalb eingestellt!





....vor allem die lange Warteschlange aller DDRler vor dem Radladen.........Lieferzeit generationsübergreifend........wer seinen Trabbi für den Sohn bestellt hat, bestellt gleich das Rad für den Enkel mit.................


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....vor allem die lange Warteschlange aller DDRler vor dem Radladen.........Lieferzeit generationsübergreifend........wer seinen Trabbi für den Sohn bestellt hat, bestellt gleich das Rad für den Enkel mit.................


Ja ja das lief dann ungefähr so wenn der Hobel da war:
Sohnemann:_"Du Papi wie soll ich denn die Zugstufe einstellen?"_
Vater: _" Mach sie voll auf Sohnemann, damit es dich beim Ausfedern über die Mauer schleudert!"_ :


----------



## ragazza (16. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ja das lief dann ungefähr so wenn der Hobel da war:
> Sohnemann:_"Du Papi wie soll ich denn die Zugstufe einstellen?"_
> Vater: _" Mach sie voll auf Sohnemann, damit es dich beim Ausfedern über die Mauer schleudert!"_ :



Du böses Wessi du


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2008)

geht sonntag was zam?????


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht sonntag was zam?????



Na !!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht sonntag was zam?????



Wäre schon dabei. Wann willst du los bzw. wohin?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na !!


Ja!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht sonntag was zam?????



Bin dieses WE nicht da. Die Lapierre-Crew ist in Serfaus.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin dieses WE nicht da. Die Lapierre-Crew ist in Serfaus.



Wollt Ihr wohl auch Vertrider werden.


----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht. Tragen ist mit meinem Rücken noch nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Oktober 2008)

Lapierre Crew  nice nice 

yes....Wetter soll ja wirklich gut werden ... nur bissl Kalt aber dagen tun wir ja was, uns in der warmen Gondel bergauf schippern lassen


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wäre schon dabei. Wann willst du los bzw. wohin?



wie lang hastn zeit, wetter soll gut sein, wennst bock hast fohrn mer mal fichtelride, ned zum shutteln, sondern a tour, ich kann fohrn, wennst ka zeit hast, was wohl so sein wird, denn müss mer halt was bei uns in der fränkischen machn


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2008)

Wünsche euch eine geile Zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie lang hastn zeit, wetter soll gut sein, wennst bock hast fohrn mer mal fichtelride, ned zum shutteln, sondern a tour, ich kann fohrn, wennst ka zeit hast, was wohl so sein wird, denn müss mer halt was bei uns in der fränkischen machn



Fahrt in der fränkischen denn wenn ich wieder kann, will ich auch eine Tour in den fichtl Mountains machen.


----------



## B3ppo (17. Oktober 2008)

Noch 90 Min arbeiten dann gehts los *freu* Markus du nimmst auch deine kleine Französin mit? Darfst aber auch mit wenn's das Ransom wird 
@ Janson: fit für die Fahrt oder immer noch nen Schädel


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Lapierre Crew  nice nice
> 
> yes....Wetter soll ja wirklich gut werden ... nur bissl Kalt aber dagen tun wir ja was, uns in der warmen Gondel bergauf schippern lassen


Also ich finde "Froschfresserfahrradcrew" passender!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie lang hastn zeit, wetter soll gut sein, wennst bock hast fohrn mer mal fichtelride, ned zum shutteln, sondern a tour, ich kann fohrn, wennst ka zeit hast, was wohl so sein wird, denn müss mer halt was bei uns in der fränkischen machn


Ich kann dir erst morgen Bescheid geben.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahrt in der fränkischen denn wenn ich wieder kann, will ich auch eine Tour in den fichtl Mountains machen.


Bis du wieder kannst sind die Polkappen abgeschmolzen und man kann nur noch Tretboot fahren!


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Oktober 2008)

Du darfst auch alles in einen Beitrag schreiben Saddamchen 

naja ... Schädel wird immer besser so länger der Tag wird, aber die Aufmerkskeit / Wachheit nimmt gegenläufig ab  der Markus wird die fahrst schon überleben *G*

ne ne Markus ist mit nem Ransom am Start ...


----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du darfst auch alles in einen Beitrag schreiben Saddamchen
> 
> naja ... Schädel wird immer besser so länger der Tag wird, aber die Aufmerkskeit / Wachheit nimmt gegenläufig ab  der Markus wird die fahrst schon überleben *G*
> 
> ne ne Markus ist mit nem Ransom am Start ...



Natürlich überlebe ich die Fahrt. Weil ich mich selbst ans Steuer setzen werde . Hmhmhm, die Apotheker - ganz schlimme Leut'
Derweil schau ich zur Einstimmung nochmal VIRTUOUS, während ihr noch arbeiten dürft.


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Natürlich überlebe ich die Fahrt. Weil ich mich selbst ans Steuer setzen werde . Hmhmhm, die Apotheker - ganz schlimme Leut'
> Derweil schau ich zur Einstimmung nochmal VIRTUOUS, während ihr noch arbeiten dürft.



viel spass , ihr säcke, was macht der den, trailn, oder nur tourn fohrn


----------



## B3ppo (17. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall folgende Trail Tour mit Gondel bergauf  http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-zur-tour-trailrausch-in-serfaus.239421.2.htm
Denk dann werden noch 2 Tage Touren drangehängt, kommt drauf an wie die zwei mit ihren schweren Bikes die Berge hochkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (17. Oktober 2008)

natürlich schöööööööööööön gemütlich ... und schööööööööööön schnell Bergab  da holen wir Dich wieder ein  *g*
boah die Zeit vergeht ja grad gar nicht .. bähhh

Serfauser WEbcams haben heute bestimmt nen "Anclick" Max so oft wie ich drauf war .. hehe Sonne - blue sky ... rock n roll *G*


----------



## Schoschi (17. Oktober 2008)

Sauber, Serfaus kenn ich nur vom Skifahren, bin fast weng neidisch.
Werd morgen nochmal ostereiern. Sven will den mittleren Flugschein machen........aber schön piano, wird wohl der Jahresabschluss sein in Sachen Park und so, vielleicht krieg ma ein kleines Filmchen zamm, mal schauen. Bilder woll ma schon paar machen.......hoffentlich trocknets ncoh weng ab, heut war wegen Regen geschlossen........
Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust? Soll so gegen Mittag losgehen......


----------



## schu2000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ........ wird wohl der Jahresabschluss sein in Sachen Park und so .......



Ja nix da, nächstes Wochenend hats nochmal schön zu werden will mich noch vom Ochsenkopf verabschieden  und mein Arbeitskollege der jetzt voll im Freeridefieber is will auch nochmal hin 
Morgen wird noch a weng rumgehüpft, bin ja scho gspannt 

@Markus & Co: Viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder!!!


----------



## Schoschi (17. Oktober 2008)

Alter Schwede..........das wärs.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Nucleon-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

6ookm Laufleistung, wers glaubt.......wenn man die Kurbeln betrachtet..........wär mal wieder an der Reihe mit nem neuen Bike oder Roland?
Sollte ich in irgendeiner Bierlaune raus das Teil ersteigern dann hab ich mein Postrad zu verkaufen..........günstig...........


----------



## schu2000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Sollte ich in irgendeiner Bierlaune raus das Teil ersteigern dann hab ich mein Postrad zu verkaufen..........günstig...........



Dat Ufo? Mit der Boxxer?? Verkauft!!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du darfst auch alles in einen Beitrag schreiben Saddamchen


Nix da!! Ich will die 7000!!


----------



## ragazza (17. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede..........das wärs.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Nucleon-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 6ookm Laufleistung, wers glaubt.......wenn man die Kurbeln betrachtet..........wär mal wieder an der Reihe mit nem neuen Bike oder Roland?
> Sollte ich in irgendeiner Bierlaune raus das Teil ersteigern dann hab ich mein Postrad zu verkaufen..........günstig...........



Ich hab auch grundsätzlich nur unfallfreie bikes


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich hab auch grundsätzlich nur unfallfreie bikes



solang es keinenGetriebeschaden hat...........


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

@Peter, wo und wann fährst du? Würde auch gern mitfahren. 

(Bin jetzt weg und komme erst späten Nachmittag zurück und kann dann erst Bescheid geben).

Danke


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

schon zurück vom rumeiern, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, hab heut nix gescheites hingekriegt. Sven hat den mittleren Flugschein auf Anhieb gemacht........ich dafür den Abflugschein, deshalb musst ich schon eher abbrechen. Leicht lädiert, aber wird scho wieder. Haben wir natürlich auf Video. Rippenprellung und Oberschenkel hat eins draufgekriegt dass ich nur noch humpeln kann. Werd mich jetzt mitm Roland zusammentun......
Sven wird dann ein kleines Filmchen zaubern........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2008)

oldschool schrieb:


> @peter, Wo Und Wann Fährst Du? Würde Auch Gern Mitfahren.
> 
> (bin Jetzt Weg Und Komme Erst Späten Nachmittag Zurück Und Kann Dann Erst Bescheid Geben).
> 
> Danke



Haben Noch Nix Ausgemacht; Geb Dir Dann Bescheid; Sobald Ichs Weis


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schon zurück vom rumeiern, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, hab heut nix gescheites hingekriegt. Sven hat den mittleren Flugschein auf Anhieb gemacht........ich dafür den Abflugschein, deshalb musst ich schon eher abbrechen. Leicht lädiert, aber wird scho wieder. Haben wir natürlich auf Video. Rippenprellung und Oberschenkel hat eins draufgekriegt dass ich nur noch humpeln kann. Werd mich jetzt mitm Roland zusammentun......
> Sven wird dann ein kleines Filmchen zaubern........



Oh super dann können wir ja mal eins trinken *gehen*. Rippenprellung ist halt immer a weng sche... Meine is etz 3 Wochn her und des merk ich immer noch ganz schön.


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh super dann können wir ja mal eins trinken *gehen*. Rippenprellung ist halt immer a weng sche... Meine is etz 3 Wochn her und des merk ich immer noch ganz schön.



läuft jetzt scho ohne krückn


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *gehen*



hehe, niemals, wir lassen uns schön von unseren Frauen im Rollstuhl *schieben*........die sollen schließlich auch was davon haben......
Und wenn ma voll sind lass ma uns abholen.......so wie es sich gehört......


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> läuft jetzt scho ohne krückn



Ja, schon seit Dienstag aber sehr sehr vorsichtig.



Schoschi schrieb:


> hehe, niemals, wir lassen uns schön von unseren Frauen im Rollstuhl *schieben*........die sollen schließlich auch was davon haben......
> Und wenn ma voll sind lass ma uns abholen.......so wie es sich gehört......



Ja genau für wos hod mein sei Frau.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede..........das wärs.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Nucleon-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 6ookm Laufleistung, wers glaubt.......wenn man die Kurbeln betrachtet..........wär mal wieder an der Reihe mit nem neuen Bike oder Roland?
> Sollte ich in irgendeiner Bierlaune raus das Teil ersteigern dann hab ich mein Postrad zu verkaufen..........günstig...........



Grösse L 50 des is doch nix. Is des a Rock Shocks Pearl ?
19 KG do kummsd a ned gscheid an Berch nauf.


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Haben Noch Nix Ausgemacht; Geb Dir Dann Bescheid; Sobald Ichs Weis



beim bernd is noch unklar ob er fährt, ich werd morgn um 1100uhr an der matterhornwand starten-trail nach muggend-strass bergauf engelhardsberg-wasserträgertrail runter-trail zur burg rabeneck-türbogentrail runter- schotter rauf nach engelhartsb. - höhenweg zurück.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

Des wäre ehr was!!!
Mol schaua wenn des unser östlicher Neuschpriger sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> beim bernd is noch unklar ob er fährt, ich werd morgn um 1100uhr an der matterhornwand starten-trail nach muggend-strass bergauf engelhardsberg-wasserträgertrail runter-trail zur burg rabeneck-türbogentrail runter- schotter rauf nach engelhartsb. - höhenweg zurück.



Is der denn wenigstens heut mitgfoan. Etz wenn er morgn a ned fährt dann könna ma ja Haxn tauschn. Ich will foan und konn ned, er konn zwo a ned gscheid foan obba körperlich wär er ja einigermosn do.

Wos issn da Wasserträgertrail


----------



## ragazza (18. Oktober 2008)

Mist,runterfallen ist jetzt im Herbst wirklich in,bin heut auch etwas abgeschmiert und hab mich bei ca 40kmh in ner Kurve lang gemacht.Wächst aber alles wieder zu,wird nur lange dauern.Bin aber noch voll einsatzfähig 

Momentan bin ich etwas am A...


----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

So auch wieder daheim!! Bin dann nachdem der Schorschi weg war doch noch einige male gfoahrn, die Abfahrerei is halt wie a Sucht...mei macht des Spaß dort!! Selbst für an Anfänger wie mich sind dort jede Menge fahr- und springbare Sachen, und einige Sachen die noch abgehakt werden wollen (irgendwann...) gibts auch noch! Die DH bin ich vorhin auch einmal gefahren, hatte aber keinen Bock die noch so lang zu fahren bis ich mir die Strecke einigermaßen eingeprägt hab, außerdem wars an manchen Stellen saumäßig schmierig. Aber so zum Hüpfen lerna is die FR-Strecke eh 1A!!  ich brauch unbedingt noch an Downhiller in meim Sortiment, des Lapierre DH230 würd mir scho auch gfalln  aber selbst mitm Marin war ich scho wieder recht flott unterwegs, musst a paar Mal weng auf die Bremse weil ich andre Biker eingeholt hab 
Aber jetzt erstmal Duschen, Essen fassen und dann Video machen 

@Schoschi: gute Besserung (natürlich auch weiterhin fürn Onkel Oland!)


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grösse L 50 des is doch nix. Is des a Rock Shocks Pearl ?
> 19 KG do kummsd a ned gscheid an Berch nauf.



aber nunter............nur bedingt zum Touren gedacht, Park und überall da wo ein Lift ist..........ich spiel doch net mit beim Bieten, hab ka Geld.......


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mist,runterfallen ist jetzt im Herbst wirklich in,bin heut auch etwas abgeschmiert und hab mich bei ca 40kmh in ner Kurve lang gemacht.Wächst aber alles wieder zu,wird nur lange dauern.Bin aber noch voll einsatzfähig
> 
> Momentan bin ich etwas am A...


Aber ned das du uns noch die Draufsicht von vorne zeigst.

Schöner Rotton.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> aber nunter............nur bedingt zum Touren gedacht, Park und überall da wo ein Lift ist..........ich spiel doch net mit beim Bieten, hab ka Geld.......



Geld ham mir alle kans. Ausserm Breyer und der hod Benunzn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> beim bernd is noch unklar ob er fährt, ich werd morgn um 1100uhr an der matterhornwand starten-trail nach muggend-strass bergauf engelhardsberg-wasserträgertrail runter-trail zur burg rabeneck-türbogentrail runter- schotter rauf nach engelhartsb. - höhenweg zurück.



Hi Peter komme auch. Wo ist noch genau die Matterhornwand? 

Bis Morgen


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Peter komme auch. Wo ist noch genau die Matterhornwand?
> 
> Bis Morgen



von ebs nach streitberg, richtung muggendorf, kurz nach streitberg in der lang gezogene rechtskurve, geht die wanderparkpl. einfahrt links weg.


----------



## ragazza (18. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber ned das du uns noch die Draufsicht von vorne zeigst.
> 
> Schöner Rotton.



Na gratis gibts das nicht


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Na gratis gibts das nicht



gib dir nen Fünfer wennst es nicht tust........


----------



## ragazza (18. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> gib dir nen Fünfer wennst es nicht tust........



her damit......


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke Peter


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung Ragazza!!


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

7000


----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch a bisserl bessere Qualität:
http://www.vimeo.com/2002250
Leider hat eine der beiden Cams keine gscheiten Videos gemacht sondern eher nur Pixelsalat


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2008)

Schaut doch ganz geschmeidig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (19. Oktober 2008)

vorallem der Pedalgrind an der Box im abspan...extrem geil


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey Sven,
cooles Video, Musik passt auch voll dazu...............und wie gesagt der Pedalgrind, diese Grazie, Anmut, perfekt ausgeführter Schlammlührer in Rücklage. Das muss erst mal einer nachmachen......


----------



## schu2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> cooles Video, Musik passt auch voll dazu...............und wie gesagt der Pedalgrind, diese Grazie, Anmut, perfekt ausgeführter Schlammlührer in Rücklage. Das muss erst mal einer nachmachen......



Ja und dann noch so unbeabsichtigt und schmerzhaft danach


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> cooles Video, Musik passt auch voll dazu...............und wie gesagt der Pedalgrind, diese Grazie, Anmut, perfekt ausgeführter Schlammlührer in Rücklage. Das muss erst mal einer nachmachen......



A bisserl mehr Zugstufe im Dämpfer, dann kommt der Popo ned so hoch.

Sollte es mir im laufe der Jahre besser gehen, würde ich gerne mal da hin gehen.


----------



## schu2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sollte es mir im laufe der Jahre besser gehen, würde ich gerne mal da hin gehen.



Bis dahin sind die Northshores und Sprünge dort morsch und baufällig


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bis dahin sind die Northshores und Sprünge dort morsch und baufällig



Solange Ihr immer wieder mal was kaputtfahrt wird es den Park auch noch geben wenn ich wieder kann.


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2008)

@roland, schau endlich das du wieder fit werst, bin heut rabeneck mitn andreas gfohrn, am jochengedächtnis eck, ist gut ganga, war ziemlich laubfrei und trocken und rabenecktrail war wie immer a traum. wenn der andreas ned mit wär, hät ich allans fohrn müssen, der bernd der sack hat wieder mol ka zeit gabt, wos mitn jochn???, also roth, bring die füsse hoch, und mach was für dei genesung


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, schau endlich das du wieder fit werst, bin heut rabeneck mitn andreas gfohrn, am jochengedächtnis eck, ist gut ganga, war ziemlich laubfrei und trocken und rabenecktrail war wie immer a traum. wenn der andreas ned mit wär, hät ich allans fohrn müssen, der bernd der sack hat wieder mol ka zeit gabt, wos mitn jochn???, also roth, bring die füsse hoch, und mach was für dei genesung



Wos is denn allerwall mid den Breyer los Is der mid dem Wolf verwandt (Ich hob ka Dsaid). Wenn er ned aufpassd hob i immer nu mehr Kondi wie er.

Wenn ich zum Fenster nausschau könnt i a Greina. Wos soll i noch füa mei Genesung ? An Handschdand villeichd.


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos is denn allerwall mid den Breyer los Is der mid dem Wolf verwandt (Ich hob ka Dsaid). Wenn er ned aufpassd hob i immer nu mehr Kondi wie er.
> 
> Wenn ich zum Fenster nausschau könnt i a Greina. Wos soll i noch füa mei Genesung ? An Handschdand villeichd.



ich glaab ich kumm amol vorbai und hälf där auf di schbrüng - där braiersdsibbfl mid mir värwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich glaab ich kumm amol vorbai und hälf där auf di schbrüng - där braiersdsibbfl mid mir värwand



Na ich kumm bei dir vorbei und mia foan amol om Kanol.


----------



## kubikjch (19. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, schau endlich das du wieder fit werst, bin heut rabeneck mitn andreas gfohrn, am jochengedächtnis eck, ist gut ganga, war ziemlich laubfrei und trocken und rabenecktrail war wie immer a traum. wenn der andreas ned mit wär, hät ich allans fohrn müssen, der bernd der sack hat wieder mol ka zeit gabt, wos mitn jochn???, also roth, bring die füsse hoch, und mach was für dei genesung



Mit mir is alles kloar
Ich hab aber gestern ka dsaid ghabt und heut bin ich bloß a Minitour mit meim Neua Rahmen gfoan. So probehalber quasi
Nächstes WE müsst scho was gehn.


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit mir is alles kloar
> Ich hab aber gestern ka dsaid ghabt und heut bin ich bloß a Minitour mit meim Neua Rahmen gfoan. So probehalber quasi
> Nächstes WE müsst scho was gehn.



bloos middm roohma - ich waas ja dassdu vill schaffsd, zärgor des fjiuschn zärschdöörn - obbär bloos middm rooma foärn???? - wos hosdn für a dail?? (noigiermodus on)


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ich kumm bei dir vorbei und mia foan amol om Kanol.



auf maim gebäggschdändä


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos is denn allerwall mid den Breyer los Is der mid dem Wolf verwandt (Ich hob ka Dsaid). Wenn er ned aufpassd hob i immer nu mehr Kondi wie er.
> 
> Wenn ich zum Fenster nausschau könnt i a Greina. Wos soll i noch füa mei Genesung ? An Handschdand villeichd.


Mach der ka Hoffnung!! Hob blos heud früh ned könnd! Bin Heud Nachmiddoch 35 Km und ca. 900 Hm gfohrn! (Bei echt beschissenen Wedder!)


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit mir is alles kloar
> Ich hab aber gestern ka dsaid ghabt und heut bin ich bloß a Minitour mit meim Neua Rahmen gfoan. So probehalber quasi
> Nächstes WE müsst scho was gehn.



welchen rahma, an von roland sein sortiement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> welchen rahma, an von roland sein sortiement



no donn - ich hob scho gmaahnd wos gschaids


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> no donn - ich hob scho gmaahnd wos gschaids



Obba kann Liteville, dei Roma konn ja ned brechn, der werd eh örschd 50 KM draufhom.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin Heud Nachmiddoch 35 Km und ca. 900 Hm gfohrn! (Bei echt beschissenen Wedder!)



Orsch


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Orsch



Hä hä Hä!!!


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2008)

ich geh jetzt anu weng radeln


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt anu weng radeln



Ich leider ned bin aber seit 3 Wo. Heute aber des erste mal wieder Auto gefahren.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lass Dich net ärgern Roland. Ich kann auch net biken, bin bei dem wunderbaren Wetter auf der Arbeit 

Werde dann aber pünktlichst um 17 Uhr heimgehen und noch ne schöne Feierabendrunde im herbstlichen Sonnenuntergang drehen


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> welchen rahma, an von roland sein sortiement



Ja vom Roland, weil der hat a größere Auswahl als unser Local Dealer


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt anu weng radeln



Siehe Beitrag 7020!!


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja vom Roland, weil der hat a größere Auswahl als unser Local Dealer



und jochen, hast dich endschieden, und von wegen, den roland ärgern, ich weiss wies is, wennst nedmol gscheid laufen kannst, und dei kumpels gehn biken, aber geht alles vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2008)

Kopf hoch Roland,ich solidarisier mich,kann zur Zeit auch wenig machen,die 3 km zur Arbeit sind schon schmerzhaft.Gut das ich mir ein paar Gramm Kondition zugelegt hab,da kann ich eine Pause schon mal überstehen


----------



## kubikjch (20. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und jochen, hast dich endschieden, und von wegen, den roland ärgern, ich weiss wies is, wennst nedmol gscheid laufen kannst, und dei kumpels gehn biken, aber geht alles vorbei



Ja, ich werd in Zukunft Proceed fahren und wenn mein Freak Rahmen wieder kommen, mal sehen. Der Trend geht wohl zum Zweit, bzw. Drittrad


----------



## Axalp (20. Oktober 2008)

Servus Ihr Glotzer!

Wir sind zurück aus dem Kurzurlaub! Und es war einfach nur *GEIL*. 1 Tag Serfaus + 2 Tage Erwald. Wetter war top und es gab Trails ohne Ende. Von Flowing, verblockt, Dh-Rüttel-Pisten, Spitzkehren en masse war alles dabei. War bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal. 

Bilder lade ich hoch, sobald ich meine Dauererektion los bin. Wich*** ist im Moment aber schwierig, da meine Ringbänder jetzt vollends im A**** sind. 

@Sven und Schorsch: Sehr feines Video - macht auch große Laune. Ich hoffe die Sturzblessuren tun nicht übermäßig weh.

Bis gleich


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

@Markus: schön schön, dann is ja schonmal ein mögliches Ziel für nächstes Jahr ausgelotet   hoffe bei euch gabs keine großen Stürze!?



Axalp schrieb:


> ...meine Ringbänder jetzt vollends im A**** sind.



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...kann morgens kaum noch die Zahnpaste aus der Tube quetschen  ist wirklich an der Zeit dass die Parksaison rum ist 



Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Sturzblessuren tun nicht übermäßig weh.



Ja eben Schorschi wie gehts Dir denn? Ich musste gestern übrigens meine vordere Bremsscheibe zu Grabe tragen, die hat wohl bei den diversen Ausflügen an den letzten Wochenenden genug abbekommen dass sich das Vorderrad nicht mehr so gut drehen konnte...


----------



## Axalp (20. Oktober 2008)

*Day 1: Trailrausch in Serfaus:*











Vertriding-Abstecher auf den oberen Sattelkopf







Hab ich nicht ein schönes LFR-Bike ?







Abfahrt vom Gipfel (die S4-Stellen am Gipfel haben wir ausgelassen )








Bilanz des Tages: 3.5h Fahrzeit, davon ca. 2,5h nur bergab. 0min Wartezeit an den Bahnen, da nahezu 0 Wanderer und andere Biker unterwegs.
Hände völlig im Eimer. Mundwinkel nach oben verkrampft. 

*Day 2: Kubik-Hütte, ääähh Grubighütte natürlich.*

1000 Hm Uphill - in traumhafter Kulisse










Der Lohn der Mühen Teil 1:




Dem "Bergwacht-Udo" nochmals 1000 Dank dafür!!!

Der Lohn der Mühen Teil 2: Traum-Trail zum Blindsee 'runter. Steht dem 422er am Gardasee in nichts nach. Leider hat uns unten der Flow überwältigt  - darum gibt's wenig Bilder:








Posing:











Vom 3. Tag hab ich nicht's gescheites dokumentiert. Zuerst gings 700Hm auf 5-6km 'rauf (Wer kam auf die Idee die Asphalt-Auffahrt zu fahren?). Danach hat uns jedoch ein Weltklasse-Spitzkehren-Trail mit viel Flow am Ende entschädigt.

Alles in allem waren es 3 geniale Tage. Traumhaftes Wetter, traumhafte Trails, keine!!! Wanderer, keine üblen Stürze oder schwere Ausfälle (Durchschlag,Schaltauge, neue Kette 'mal abgesehen), super zünftige Unterkunft und Spass ohne Ende.

To be continued... we'll be back on track soon


----------



## Schoschi (21. Oktober 2008)

Markus du Sack......
da wird man richtig neidisch.........und das Ganze mitm Lift rauf, so wie es sich gehört...........

@Sven: Mir gehts scho besser, Rippenprellung flacht ab, Haxen wird auch besser, aber kann im Moment nix machen. Bin heut mal mitm Rad bissl rumgekurft während mei bessere Hälfte (Zilli darf ich nicht mehr sagen)
BMX Stunts geübt hat. Danach hat alles wieder mehr wehgetan.....
Bis zum WE bin ich wieder fit, glaub aber net dass ich zum Oko mitgeh......


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2008)

*Ja* verdammt geile Bilder. Sehr schöne Gegend. Mein Neid ist dir sicher.


----------



## Schoschi (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Ja* verdammt geile Bilder. Sehr schöne Gegend. Mein Neid ist dir sicher.



Hey Roland, nächstes Jahr geh ma auch liftln in die Berch, aber den Markus nehm ma dann net mit............


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, nächstes Jahr geh ma auch liftln in die Berch, aber den Markus nehm ma dann net mit............



Markus wer ist das ich kenne keinen Markus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2008)

So so, nachdem mein Beitrag den ich gestern schreiben wollte, durch ne dumme INet Connection Failure klÃ¤glich beendet worden ist nun ... 

Also muss auch sagen hammer We! HÃ¤tte wirklich nicht besser laufen kÃ¶nnen,bis auf den Riss meiner Kette am letzten Tag, aber naja verkraftbar.
Markus hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben was man dazu sagen kann...
Next time nur noch paar mehr Leutz, B3ppo nimmt bestimmt gerne Anfragen entegegn 
Ein grinsen sagt doch mehr als 1000 Worte ...





so hat er stÃ¤ndig gegrinnst ...  fast schon unheimlich *g*

Will euch natÃ¼rlich nicht eins meiner Favorit Fotos vorenthalten 





(leider vergessen die Gabel auszufahren beim Uphill,kleiner Wehrmutstropfen)

aber sind sooo viele Bilder ... 
Hier noch mal die 2 sÃ¼Ãen Kleinen beim "spielen" 





Der StraÃen Uphill ?! hmmmmm glaub das war Mr.Roste 


â¬ ARGH wie Stelle ich die Bilder so rein wie Markus ?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Roland,ich solidarisier mich,kann zur Zeit auch wenig machen,die 3 km zur Arbeit sind schon schmerzhaft.Gut das ich mir ein paar Gramm Kondition zugelegt hab,da kann ich eine Pause schon mal überstehen



Ich hab auch a paar Gramm zugelegt aber leider keine Kondition.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab auch a paar Gramm zugelegt aber leider keine Kondition.


Vielleicht Hirn?? Wäre ja zu schön!!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht Hirn?? Wäre ja zu schön!!


  Na ned, weiter unten. zwischen Bauch und Kniescheibe.


----------



## Axalp (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ned, weiter unten. zwischen Bauch und Kniescheibe.



Pe***-Verlängerung? 

Der war für Beitrag Nr. 7036


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2008)

so nu können alle den Markus grinsen, die 2 spielen, und my Bike sehen 

und noch mal *thx guys* für das super We !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2008)

klasse fotos, und ka wanderer komisch, do wär ich am liebsten a mit.


----------



## B3ppo (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke Jungs, ersten für ein geiles Wochenende und zweitens dass ihr mich hier auf Arbeit mit Bildern versorgt 
Das nächste mal machen wir die Hütte voll!! und bleiben ne Woche, 3 Tage sind so schnell vorbei gewesen.


----------



## Axalp (21. Oktober 2008)

Sowohl Erwald als auch Serfaus waren fast ausgestorben, weil nahezu alle Hotels und Hütten Betriebsferien haben. 

Wenn's Wetter passt ist Oktober echt die beste Zeit zum biken. Ich vermute im Juli/August sind die Trails unfahrbar aufgrund zu vieler menschlicher Hindernisse (Bergbahn+Hütte+schöne Wanderwege+Badesee=Massentourismus).

Das nächste Mal müssen wir nur noch langfristig planen damit ein paar mehr Leute mitkommen können.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2008)

b3ppo schrieb:


> das Nächste Mal Machen Wir Die Hütte Voll!! Und Bleiben Ne Woche, 3 Tage Sind So Schnell Vorbei Gewesen.



*word ! *


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau man sollte im Januar gleich einen Jahres Event Plan zusammenstellen. Denn 2008 war ich definitiv zuwenig unterwegs. Also für 2009 muss ich viiieeelllll mehr in die Alps. Weniger Räder kaufen und mehr Benunzen fürs Reisen  ausgeben.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also für 2009 muss ich viiieeelllll mehr in die Alps. Weniger Räder kaufen und mehr Benunzen fürs Reisen  ausgeben.



*double word !*


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja genau man sollte im Januar gleich einen Jahres Event Plan zusammenstellen. Denn 2008 war ich definitiv zuwenig unterwegs. Also für 2009 muss ich viiieeelllll mehr in die Alps. Weniger Räder kaufen und mehr Benunzen fürs Reisen  ausgeben.



ich werd dich daran erinnern


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja genau man sollte im Januar gleich einen Jahres Event Plan zusammenstellen. Denn 2008 war ich definitiv zuwenig unterwegs. Also für 2009 muss ich viiieeelllll mehr in die Alps. Weniger Räder kaufen und mehr Benunzen fürs Reisen  ausgeben.



Exakt !!!!!


----------



## kubikjch (21. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd dich daran erinnern



ist doch eh hoffnungslos


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

Was geht am Wochenende? Ich kann nur am Samstag, weil ich am Sonntag in die Slowakei fliege. 
Wir könnten uns ja beim Roland treffen und von dort ne Tour starten! Buahhh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Oktober 2008)

Geht am Wochenende irgendwas zusammen?

Fränkische? Fichtelgebirge? Bist wieder fahrbereit Roland?

[edit] zu langsam...der Bernd war schneller

Samstag mal wieder B-Mühle?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Nachfrage *Markus*nicht Bernd Blöd.
Leider keine Chance Sprunggelenk immer noch defekt. Geschwollen und Schmerzen. Kann mich nicht mal auf die Zehenspitzen stellen. Alles Sche....


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> weil ich am Sonntag in die Slowakei fliege.
> Buahhh!



Hoffentlich bleibsd amol a boa Wochn foat. Konnsd ned widda noch Kina.


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2008)

ich kann nur morgen, und evt am sonntag, also wenn moin aner zeit hat, um 1400 uhr behringersmühl, und wegen sonntach, vielleicht fohr ich nochmal ins karwendel, ist aber nochned sicher, schreibt also rein wer was am sonntag fährt


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich kann nur morgen, und evt am sonntag, also wenn moin aner zeit hat, um 1400 uhr behringersmühl, und wegen sonntach, vielleicht fohr ich nochmal ins karwendel, ist aber nochned sicher, schreibt also rein wer was am sonntag fährt



Ia ich hob Dsaid. Aber mangelnde Gesundheit. Ia Foar doch ins karwendel  und erzähl mir nochher wie schö das des woar.:kotz:


----------



## ragazza (23. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ia ich hob Dsaid. Aber mangelnde Gesundheit. Ia Foar doch ins karwendel  und erzähl mir nochher wie schö das des woar.:kotz:



Ich hab a Zeit,aber wohl noch längere Zeit den A... offen.Des dauert bis des wieder zamwächst.


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2008)

@bernd du hirsch musst scho wieder auf montage, dann mach holt wenigstens morgen eher feierabend, und fohr mit. um 14oouhf behringersmühle


----------



## macmount (23. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd du hirsch musst scho wieder auf montage, dann mach holt wenigstens morgen eher feierabend, und fohr mit. um 14oouhf behringersmühle



buahhhh dä bebbärl auf montage buaaahhh - der ko doch nedamol an noogl grod nai där wend haua -


----------



## macmount (23. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachfrage *Markus*nicht Bernd Blöd.
> Leider keine Chance Sprunggelenk immer noch defekt. Geschwollen und Schmerzen. Kann mich nicht mal auf die Zehenspitzen stellen. Alles Sche....



ich glaab ich kumm doch amol vorbai und reed a ernsdes wordd mid daim schbrunggelengg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_4.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

bin a Kollege vom Jochen. War jetzt scho des ein oder andere Mal mit Friedl, Marcus & Co. zum biken unterwegs. Metzi und Hardtail-Wolfi warn auch mal dabei.

Hätt Lust mich euch ab und zu mal anzuschließen, weil alleine biken is einfach net des Wahre...

Fahrtechnisch würd ich mich als fortgeschritten bezeichnen, lieg aber scho noch a Stück hinter Friedl & Co - konditionell ebenfalls. Spaß machts aber allemal 

Wär cool, wenn sich mal was ergibt. 

Grüße, 
Julian


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> buahhhh dä bebbärl auf montage buaaahhh - der ko doch nedamol an noogl grod nai där wend haua -


Do hosd rechd!! Mid Nägl hobbi so mei Brobleme! Obber Zähne konn I ganz gud neihaua!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin a Kollege vom Jochen. War jetzt scho des ein oder andere Mal mit Friedl, Marcus & Co. zum biken unterwegs. Metzi und Hardtail-Wolfi warn auch mal dabei.
> 
> ...


Kollege vom Jochen!? D.h. noch ein fauler Sack!
Logisch kannst du mal mitfahren, zumal ja im Augenblick einer Kollege wegen verletzungsbedingter Verfettung noch ne Zeitlang ausfällt!
Termine und Treffpunkt werden ja immer hier ausgemacht. Einfach ab und zu checken.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd du hirsch musst scho wieder auf montage, dann mach holt wenigstens morgen eher feierabend, und fohr mit. um 14oouhf behringersmühle


Keine Chance! Habe um 13:00 noch einen Termin in Weissenburg. 
Wer wäre denn jetzt noch am Samstag dabei? Soll ja eh der bessere Tag sein am Wochenende.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin für Schandtaten am Sa / So zu haben 
aber nett im dunkeln, da hab i Angst, und foar allem ka licht ...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also ich bin für Schandtaten am Sa / So zu haben
> aber nett im dunkeln, da hab i Angst, und foar allem ka licht ...


Keine Angst! Wenn ich meinen "Leuchtstab" auspacke wird dir ein Licht aufgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht mal auf die Zehenspitzen stellen.


Das liegt aber nicht mehr an deinem Sturz sondern an den 20 Kilo die du mittlerweile bestimmt zugelegt hast. In Kombination mit mangelnder Bewegung fehlt dir ganz einfach die Kraft um dich hochzudrücken.
Versuch es halt evtl mal mit ein paar Balletschuhen!


----------



## Axalp (23. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Samstag passt schonmal.

Fahren wir B-Mühle, Tüchersfeld, Pottenstein oder "weiter vorne"? 

Treffpunkt so gegen 12 Uhr? Früher = zu kalt, später = zu dunkel


----------



## Julian_4.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kollege vom Jochen!? D.h. noch ein fauler Sack!
> Logisch kannst du mal mitfahren, zumal ja im Augenblick einer Kollege wegen verletzungsbedingter Verfettung noch ne Zeitlang ausfällt!
> Termine und Treffpunkt werden ja immer hier ausgemacht. Einfach ab und zu checken.



OK, dann sag mer mal lieber entfernter Kollech... 
Verletzungsbedingte Verfettung, hmm? Hab ihn scho lang nimmer auf Arbeit gesehen - hab gedacht er hat Urlaub... (und wär biken) 

Jo, bin dieses WE nicht da, aber wenn ich wieder Zeit hab und ich seh, dass was ausgemacht is, meld ich mich mal.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kollege vom Jochen!? D.h. noch ein fauler Sack!
> Logisch kannst du mal mitfahren, zumal ja im Augenblick einer Kollege wegen verletzungsbedingter Verfettung noch ne Zeitlang ausfällt!
> Termine und Treffpunkt werden ja immer hier ausgemacht. Einfach ab und zu checken.



ja ich muss mich mal wieder bewegen, ich könnte dir ja ein paar auf dein freches Maul hauen, da würde ich bestimmt abnehmen.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2008)

und wenn du noch den Weg zum Saddamchen läufst gleich noch mehr 

@axalp: naja muss bis 13.00 arbeiten... heim Rad packen ... Fränkische nicht vor 14.30 , evt. 14.15 ... .... Wie stehen die Aktien mit Sonntag ? Nachm ausnüchtern


----------



## Axalp (24. Oktober 2008)

Achso, der Einzelhandel...

14:30 ist halt gehörig spät. Was spricht die Mehrheit? Bzw. der Breyerles Bernd? Wer ist denn sonst noch alles dabei?

Sonntag auf den Kalchtrails ausnüchtern?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2008)

@AxAlp: Sonntag gerne, bin ich mit am start ... wenns Sa nicht anders geht, mach ich halt wieder ne kleine Hetzles Runde, und "Spaß" noch nen bischen am Rathsberg rum


----------



## Axalp (24. Oktober 2008)

Für kurzentschlossene:

11 Uhr vor der Kläranlage Pottenstein. Kurze Trail- und Schlüsselstellen-Tour!


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2008)

kläranlage parkplatz is gesperrt, paar meter weiter, richt pottenstein, kommt noch ne parkpucht. kann morgen ned, aber sonntag gehts bei mir, alpen müssen warten,. wann und wo am sonntag????


----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte große Lust auf eine Fichtelgebirgsrunde, aber 
a) will ich warten bis unser Roland wieder fit dafür ist 
b) weiss ich nicht ob ich morgen abend weggehe, d.h. es wird am Sonntag später.

Wenn wir uns irgendwo um 12 Uhr treffen ist das ein Kompomis. Ist die Martina auch dabei? 

Wie geht's denn unserm Hagenbacher Kirwasburschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wie geht's denn unserm Hagenbacher Kirwasburschen?



jaja, mir gehts ganz gut soweit, a weng zwickts noch, aber passt scho wieder.......
bin a bissl aufm Helius rumgeeiert, dannach hats wieder mehr geschmerzt, also wart ich jetzt bis ich nix mehr merke........
Hab vor mir nen Camcorder zuzulegen, son kleiner Sportcam......dann könn ma nächstes Jahr alle Schandtaten für die Nachwelt sichern.......das wird lustig.......


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2008)

klar geht der Makus heute weg 
und zwar mal richtig,nicht immer so sparsam wie bis jetzt ... Vollgas Junge


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hab vor mir nen Camcorder zuzulegen, son kleiner Sportcam......dann könn ma nächstes Jahr alle Schandtaten für die Nachwelt sichern.......das wird lustig.......



Ich werd demnächst wahrscheinlich öfter mal mit dem hier unterwegs sein:







Der Sanyo Xacti HD1000, macht Full HD-Aufnahmen, zeichnet auf SD-Speicherkarte auf und macht 4 Megapixel-Bilder. Ok kommt bildermäßig sicherlich net mit ner ordentlichen Digicam mit aber da mir das Videos machen ziemlich viel Spaß macht wirds halt doch ein Digi-Camcorder


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hätte große Lust auf eine Fichtelgebirgsrunde, aber
> a) will ich warten bis unser Roland wieder fit dafür ist
> b) weiss ich nicht ob ich morgen abend weggehe, d.h. es wird am Sonntag später.
> 
> ...



@markus
1200uhr ist uns zu späht, haben nachmittags noch nen termin, werden scho um 1000 starten, euch viel spass, und bitte nen bericht von der heutigen schlüsseltour, habt ihr des bernd eck knackt und den bergwacht trail von kreutz aus komplett gfahrn??


----------



## Axalp (25. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> 1200uhr ist uns zu späht, haben nachmittags noch nen termin, werden scho um 1000 starten, euch viel spass, und bitte nen bericht von der heutigen schlüsseltour, habt ihr des bernd eck knackt und den bergwacht trail von kreutz aus komplett gfahrn??



Servus Peter,

haben 2 Schlüsselstellen geknackt - vom Kreuz zur Bergwacht-Hütte, in der Mitte ist allerdings noch eine Stelle offen (enge Linkskurve + Rinne). Keine Ahnung wie man das fahren soll.

An Bernd's Brotzeit-Trail sind wir durch einen CC-Sheriff ermahnt worden dort doch bitte nicht zu fahren. Es gibt in Pottenstein wohl einige Probleme mit dem/den Förster/n. Das "Trockengras" dort ist wohl sehr wertvoll...  und muss geschützt werden.

Mit Gewalt/Todesmut kann man's vielleicht fahren, aber ich hab a) keine Lust unnötig abzufliegen und b) muss man die Bremse zumachen => Bremsspur => 1500.- Strafe .
Die 1500.- investier ich lieber in 2 Wochen Freeride-Roadtrip


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> 
> haben 2 Schlüsselstellen geknackt - vom Kreuz zur Bergwacht-Hütte, in der Mitte ist allerdings noch eine Stelle offen (enge Linkskurve + Rinne). Keine Ahnung wie man das fahren soll.
> 
> ...



geb ich dir recht


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2008)

Is doch dem (auf Montage)Breyer sein Trail soll der den doch zuerst fahren. Benunzen sind doch da kein Problem. 
Wenn ich wieder könnte würd ich gern einige Benunzen zahlen. 
Jochen und ich haben gestern und heute, seinen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz zusammengebaut. Proceed schönes Rad nur der Fahrer ist ätz....
Hat einer von euch ein Entlüftungskit für Formula Bremsen ? Müsste aber doch mit einem Avid Kit auch gehen, denn da hab ich einen.

Ex Fahrer


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hätte große Lust auf eine Fichtelgebirgsrunde, aber
> a) will ich warten bis unser Roland wieder fit dafür ist



Ah danke, ein Freund aus vergangenen Tagen der mich noch nicht vergessen hat.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ah danke, ein Freund aus vergangenen Tagen der mich noch nicht vergessen hat.



Wer bist Du denn überhaupt??  

Nix für ungut Roland! Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder! Einer meiner Kollegen die letztens mal zum Freeride-Schnuppern mit am Oko waren humpelt momentan auch rum, hat sich eine Fersenbeinprellung zugezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (25. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ... vom Kreuz zur Bergwacht-Hütte, in der Mitte ist allerdings noch eine Stelle offen (enge Linkskurve + Rinne). Keine Ahnung wie man das fahren soll.
> ...



Die Rechtsbiegung vor der Linkskurve GANZ innen anfahren
(eigentlich schon leicht über die Grasnabe mit dem HR rutschen )
und dann vorsichtig in den »V-Ausschnitt« (rechts) reinfahren.
Aber wie gesagt vorsichtig und gerade den »V-Ausschnitt« treffen,
ansonsten kann sich das Vorderrad an der Stelle leicht verklemmen
und man macht einen »ragazza«.
Wenn Peter in der Linkskurve sichert, kann aber nichts passieren. 
Du machst einfach einen Kopfstand auf seinen Schultern und Alles ist Gut.
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Wenn die Anfahrt passt, dann klappt es auch mit der Linkskurve
und der anschließenden Rinne.

Peter ist schon alle Einzelstellen sauber gefahren. 
Eine Rotpunktbefahrung steht noch aus ...

Ciao
Wolfi


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Rechtsbiegung vor der Linkskurve GANZ innen anfahren
> (eigentlich schon leicht über die Grasnabe mit dem HR rutschen )
> und dann vorsichtig in den »V-Ausschnitt« (rechts) reinfahren.
> Aber wie gesagt vorsichtig und gerade den »V-Ausschnitt« treffen,
> ...




danke, war aber zufall, das ichs gepackt hab


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Rechtsbiegung vor der Linkskurve GANZ innen anfahren
> (eigentlich schon leicht über die Grasnabe mit dem HR rutschen )
> und dann vorsichtig in den »V-Ausschnitt« (rechts) reinfahren.
> Aber wie gesagt vorsichtig und gerade den »V-Ausschnitt« treffen,
> ...


Das war genau unser Problem. Die Linie hatten wir uns auch als einzig mögliche gedacht. Aber wenn man nicht sauber in die Rinne kommt gehts halt über den Lenker. Aber wenn es der Peter schon gefahren ist wissen wir ja jetzt das es im Prinzip funktioniert. Denn Rest haben wir alles gepackt! 

Noch ein paar Bilder von gestern. Von den Schlüsselstellen haben wir keine mit Fahrer, da ja einer immer sicher musste.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photo...os/2/4/8/4/9/_/large/DSCF0094.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213577]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213576]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213575]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213570]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213573]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213567]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213566]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213580]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2008)

martina und ich waren heut bei top wetter in der hersbrucker schweiz unterwegs, zumindest wollten wir ne tour machen, blos nach ca 7km hatte martina nen platten hinterreifen, aber ich hab ja immer nen ersatzschlauch dabei dachte ich, bis mich der leere griff im rucksack daran erinnerte, da meinen neuen schlauch ja der markus in seinen hobel hat, und mei flickzeug daham im keller war, also des wars dann mit der tour bei tollsten wetter. zurück zum auto, und wieder heim fahren. schitt tag.
@roland lach ned, was mach dei haxn, kannst jetzt wenigstens auf der strass rumtolln????


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina und ich waren heut bei top wetter in der hersbrucker schweiz unterwegs, zumindest wollten wir ne tour machen, blos nach ca 7km hatte martina nen platten hinterreifen, aber ich hab ja immer nen ersatzschlauch dabei dachte ich, bis mich der leere griff im rucksack daran erinnerte, da meinen neuen schlauch ja der markus in seinen hobel hat, und mei flickzeug daham im keller war, also des wars dann mit der tour bei tollsten wetter. zurück zum auto, und wieder heim fahren. schitt tag.
> @roland lach ned, was mach dei haxn, kannst jetzt wenigstens auf der strass rumtolln????



 Ich würd ja nie lachen. Strasse (Kanal) probiere ich mal mitte ende der kommenden Woche muss aber die Schwellung noch weiter zurückgehen.
7 KM das wäre im Moment eine schöne Tour für mich aber natürlich ohne HM. 
Ja, Ja noch 7 KM an Platten die Martina hat halt überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik mehr. Kannst ja mit mir am Kanal fahren S0.


----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2008)

Meine Bilder vom "verbotenen Spot Nr. 2" - so langsam wird's eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina und ich waren heut bei top wetter in der hersbrucker schweiz unterwegs, zumindest wollten wir ne tour machen, blos nach ca 7km hatte martina nen platten hinterreifen, aber ich hab ja immer nen ersatzschlauch dabei dachte ich, bis mich der leere griff im rucksack daran erinnerte, da meinen neuen schlauch ja der markus in seinen hobel hat, und mei flickzeug daham im keller war, also des wars dann mit der tour bei tollsten wetter. zurück zum auto, und wieder heim fahren. schitt tag.



O Mann, das ist ärgerlich. Tut mir leid für Euch. 

Einen Spruch kann ich mir aber leider nicht verkneifen:
*"Niemals f***** ohne Gummi!"*

Übrigens kannst Deinen Schlauch jetzt beim Bernd einfordern. Nach einem Durchschlag musst' er mir gleich zeigen wir toll seine neue Pumpe ist und hat den Schlauch zum platzen gebracht. Naja, eigentlich hab ich die letzten Hübe reingepumpt, aber was kann ich dafür wenn der Schlauch schon bei 2 bar platzt?!? 


***** = ahren - oder was habt ihr gedacht


----------



## ragazza (26. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> O Mann, das ist ärgerlich. Tut mir leid für Euch.
> 
> Einen Spruch kann ich mir aber leider nicht verkneifen:
> *"Niemals f***** ohne Gummi!"*
> ...



Durch platzende Gummis sind schon ganze Dynastien entstanden


----------



## Schoschi (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh mann, glaub ich spinn,

das Getrieberad ist nicht verkauft worden, wenn ich 2500 geboten hätte dann wärs jetzt meines. Die verbaute Totem ist nur leider nicht dafür zugelassen, also bissl zu lang, ist recht dhlastig aufgebaut so, bräuchte erst ne angemessene Gabel, und Garantieschein gibts dazu wohl auch nicht, sonst hätt ich mitgespielt.........
Ist übrigens ein Teamrad von Nicolai, also ordentlich geschruppt worden.....aber Neupreis 7000Euro........hmmm, ich weiß nicht.......vielleicht kann man sich auf nen Direktkauf einigen..........was soll ich machen? Roland! Sags du mir, du kennst dich doch aus mit Räderkauf........ggg


----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2008)

Denk an Deinen Audi - also erstmal genau anschauen, bevor ich die Katz im Sack kaufe.

Und auf Roland's Rat würde ich in diesem Fall trotz seiner unendlichen Kompentenz nicht hören.


----------



## Schoschi (26. Oktober 2008)

Jo,

den Audi hab ich auch angeschaut und hab ich nicht gesehen dass es eher ein Auto für BMXer ist....... wer denkt dann auch an sowas.......
Rahmen ist glaub ich doch für 180mm augelegt vorne........inoffizielle Spezialedition...........na mal schauen, damit müsste ich wieder anfangen Cross Country zu fahren um die Luft zu haben um Freeridetouren mitm Peter im Fichtelgebirge fahren zu können........
Die Videokamera müsste auch warten dann.......hab leider net so viel Benunzen wie der Braaaia.....


----------



## schu2000 (26. Oktober 2008)

@Schoschi: naja zumindest hättest ja schon mal nen möglichen Abnehmer für Dein Ufo


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, glaub ich spinn,
> 
> das Getrieberad ist nicht verkauft worden, wenn ich 2500 geboten hätte dann wärs jetzt meines. Die verbaute Totem ist nur leider nicht dafür zugelassen, also bissl zu lang, ist recht dhlastig aufgebaut so, bräuchte erst ne angemessene Gabel, und Garantieschein gibts dazu wohl auch nicht, sonst hätt ich mitgespielt.........
> Ist übrigens ein Teamrad von Nicolai, also ordentlich geschruppt worden.....aber Neupreis 7000Euro........hmmm, ich weiß nicht.......vielleicht kann man sich auf nen Direktkauf einigen..........was soll ich machen? Roland! Sags du mir, du kennst dich doch aus mit Räderkauf........ggg


Is des Getriebedings überhaupt ausgereift? Weil wenn da was kaputt geht haste wahrscheinlich echt ein Problem oder?? Wäre da vorsichtig!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> O Mann, das ist ärgerlich. Tut mir leid für Euch.
> 
> Einen Spruch kann ich mir aber leider nicht verkneifen:
> *"Niemals f***** ohne Gummi!"*
> ...


Was braucht denn der Peter auch nen Gummi!
Die Martina soll die Pille nehmen und gut is!!


----------



## Schoschi (26. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is des Getriebedings überhaupt ausgereift? Weil wenn da was kaputt geht haste wahrscheinlich echt ein Problem oder?? Wäre da vorsichtig!



G-Box, Getriebe ist mittig im Rahmen eingebaut in Form einer Rohloffnabe.......des Zeuch funktioniert


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Denk an Deinen Audi - also erstmal genau anschauen, bevor ich die Katz im Sack kaufe.
> 
> Und auf Roland's Rat würde ich in diesem Fall trotz seiner unendlichen Kompentenz nicht hören.



Wenn das ein Teamrad war und vor dem verkaufen nicht überholt wurde, kannst du dir ja vorstellen was du im schlimmsten Fall alles zum Service schicken müsstest (siehe Big Hit). Und wie das Getriebe und der Lagersatz aussieht kann auch keiner sagen. Sowas müsste man sich halt vor Ort anschauen.
Hätte der Breyer sein Roggi vor dem Kauf genau begutachtet, hätte er es bestimmt auch nicht gekauft. Und das war neu

Habt Ihr auf dem Sängertrail auch mit CC`lern Probleme gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> den Audi hab ich auch angeschaut und hab ich nicht gesehen dass es eher ein Auto für BMXer ist....... wer denkt dann auch an sowas.......
> Rahmen ist glaub ich doch für 180mm augelegt vorne........inoffizielle Spezialedition...........na mal schauen, damit müsste ich wieder anfangen Cross Country zu fahren um die Luft zu haben um Freeridetouren mitm Peter im Fichtelgebirge fahren zu können........
> Die Videokamera müsste auch warten dann.......hab leider net so viel Benunzen wie der Braaaia.....



Sche... auf die Videokamera kannst dich ja eh nicht selbst filmen. Dann hättest du immer nur mich drauf und das wird auch langweilig.
Was heist CC anfangen ? Wann bist denn du des letzte mal CC gefahren. Des ist doch schon Jahre her.
Ich werd diese Woche wieder mit ganz leichtem CC anfangen. Aber erst nachdem mein neuer Rahmen da ist


----------



## Axalp (27. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Teamrad war und vor dem verkaufen nicht überholt wurde, kannst du dir ja vorstellen was du im schlimmsten Fall alles zum Service schicken müsstest (siehe Big Hit). Und wie das Getriebe und der Lagersatz aussieht kann auch keiner sagen. Sowas müsste man sich halt vor Ort anschauen.
> Hätte der Breyer sein Roggi vor dem Kauf genau begutachtet, hätte er es bestimmt auch nicht gekauft. Und das war neu
> 
> Habt Ihr auf dem Sängertrail auch mit CC`lern Probleme gehabt ?



Naja, immerhin bekomm' ich jetzt eine externe Zugstufen-Verstellung eingebaut .

Aber Du hast schon recht bei dem gebrauchten Zeugs; da muss zwangsweise immer auf absehbare etwas Zeit gewechselt werden. Ist doch bei Deine Stapler nicht anders.  

Gut, bei dem Preis für's BigHit ist's wurscht, aber bei 2500.- würden mich so Sachen echt nerven. (Vor allem weilsd' für 2500.- ein neues Gambler bekommst )


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin bekomm' ich jetzt eine externe Zugstufen-Verstellung eingebaut .
> 
> Aber Du hast schon recht bei dem gebrauchten Zeugs; da muss zwangsweise immer auf absehbare etwas Zeit gewechselt werden. Ist doch bei Deine Stapler nicht anders.
> 
> Gut, bei dem Preis für's BigHit ist's wurscht, aber bei 2500.- würden mich so Sachen echt nerven. (Vor allem weilsd' für 2500.- ein neues Gambler bekommst )



Ja Gott sei dank ist es bei den Staplern so.

Stimmt also ich würd mir auch lieber ein neues Gambler kaufen als ein gebrauchtes.

Aber das muss halt unser CC Schroschi entscheiden. Er steht halt so auf Nicolai.


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich war gestern nochmal mit nem Kollegen am Bullhead Mountain - richtig schee woars!! Bestes Wetter, Temperaturen waren ok, nach morgendlichem Rumgerutsche konnte man irgendwann auch die ganzen Holzsachen problemlos fahren - und noch dazu hatten wir zwei Testbikes die uns freundlicherweise von Canfield Brothers zur Verfügung gestellt worden sind:





Das Jedi F1 und das Can Diggle. Das Jedi (links) ist der eigentliche Downhiller, mit 197mm Federweg + 63mm "Rearward Travel", das Hinterrad weicht Hindernissen also auch nach hinten aus. Das Can Diggle hat 203mm, ist an sich ein Freerider, kann aber auch problemlos für DH herhalten  ich bin den ganzen Tag den DHler gfahrn, nur geil die Kiste  ist vom Handling her wie a Enduro, geht leicht aufs Vorder-/Hinterrad, is superwendig, aber trotzdem laufruhig und schluckt alles weg was es muss...leider leider leider etwas außerhalb meines finanziellen Rahmens...bei der Top-Ausstattung sowieso: Fox 40, Formula The One, RS Vivid, ...
Auf alle Fälle haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt ein kleines "Saisonabschlussvideo" zu machen  einerseits find ichs ja net schlecht, aber irgendwie siehts von der Geschwindigkeit her teilweise immer noch recht...sagen wir mal "langsam" aus  naja es gibt viel zu tun nächstes Jahr um die Geschwindigkeit weiterhin zu erhöhen  und mein Kollege (2. Mal Oko und Freeriden überhaupt) is mal eben den Skinnie gfahrn...der Sack. Ich bin den kleinen Northshore-Teil aber auch ein paar Mal am Stück durchgfahren, inklusive Skinnie 

Here we go (Sound aufdrehen net vergessen  ):




Und hier wieder in besserer Qualität bei Vimeo

Wobei ich schon am Überlegen bin nächstes Wochenende wenns Wetter passt evtl. doch nochmal hinzugehen, allerdings natürlich mitm Marin


----------



## Axalp (27. Oktober 2008)

TOP!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

Sven ich werd nicht mehr mit dir fahren. Alles viel zu schnell. 
Da fahr ich lieber mit dem Markus lass die Luft aus seinem Dämpfer und freu mich des Lebens.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Oktober 2008)

ganz sehr freut er sich auch immer wenn du neben ihm fährst und seine Vorderradbremse mal kurz durchziehst


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja der Schwaben Salto.


----------



## kubikjch (27. Oktober 2008)

War das der neue Film vom Sven Spielzwerg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sven ich werd nicht mehr mit dir fahren. Alles viel zu schnell.



Ist das jetzt ne Drohung oder ein Versprechen? 
Ich habs mir extra nochmal angeschaut (naja wohl eher noch ca. 27 mal  ) aber so richtig schnell wars net, zumindest net an den interessanten Stellen 

Ach "Kein Filmchen ohne Outtakes"...diesmal sogar in einem eigenen Film


----------



## ragazza (27. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern nochmal mit nem Kollegen am Bullhead Mountain - richtig schee woars!! Bestes Wetter, Temperaturen waren ok, nach morgendlichem Rumgerutsche konnte man irgendwann auch die ganzen Holzsachen problemlos fahren - und noch dazu hatten wir zwei Testbikes die uns freundlicherweise von Canfield Brothers zur Verfügung gestellt worden sind:
> 
> Das Jedi F1 und das Can Diggle. Das Jedi (links) ist der eigentliche Downhiller, mit 197mm Federweg + 63mm "Rearward Travel", das Hinterrad weicht Hindernissen also auch nach hinten aus. Das Can Diggle hat 203mm, ist an sich ein Freerider, kann aber auch problemlos für DH herhalten  ich bin den ganzen Tag den DHler gfahrn, nur geil die Kiste  ist vom Handling her wie a Enduro, geht leicht aufs Vorder-/Hinterrad, is superwendig, aber trotzdem laufruhig und schluckt alles weg was es muss...leider leider leider etwas außerhalb meines finanziellen Rahmens...bei der Top-Ausstattung sowieso: Fox 40, Formula The One, RS Vivid, ...
> Auf alle Fälle haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt ein kleines "Saisonabschlussvideo" zu machen  einerseits find ichs ja net schlecht, aber irgendwie siehts von der Geschwindigkeit her teilweise immer noch recht...sagen wir mal "langsam" aus  naja es gibt viel zu tun nächstes Jahr um die Geschwindigkeit weiterhin zu erhöhen  und mein Kollege (2. Mal Oko und Freeriden überhaupt) is mal eben den Skinnie gfahrn...der Sack. Ich bin den kleinen Northshore-Teil aber auch ein paar Mal am Stück durchgfahren, inklusive Skinnie
> obei ich schon am Überlegen bin nächstes Wochenende wenns Wetter passt evtl. doch nochmal hinzugehen, allerdings natürlich mitm Marin




Respekt Sven,das istganz grosses Kino


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

man merkt der Sven hat eine neuen Camcorder.
Deine Filmchen und dein Fahrstil werden immer besser.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Respekt Sven,das istganz grosses Kino



Mensch Robert musst du ned nei dein bed es is fei scho schbäd. Ich bi a scho ganz müd.


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke!! Aber so groß is des Kino net, weder fahrtechnisch noch vom Schnitt...würd das Filmchen am liebsten schon wieder neu schneiden, so viele Sachen die mir net so ganz passen...aber was solls, ich denk es werden sich noch oft genug Möglichkeiten bieten Filme zusammenzustellen  
@Roland: is alles noch mit normaler Digitalkamera aufgenommen worden. Den neuen Camcorder hab ich leider noch net...


----------



## Axalp (27. Oktober 2008)

Tsss!  Die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen... Ich komm auch ohne Zugstufe den Oko 'runter und nehm dabei alle Sprünge mit. Da musst schon schwerere Geschütze auffahren, z.B. den Stand vom Römer's Wolfgang, damit ich langsamer werd'   

Also ich finde die Filme (Oko+Osternohe) einfach klasse. Bin 'mal gespannt, wie das alles dann mit einer "echten" Kamera gefilmt und vielleicht irgendwann in DVD-Quali aussieht.

Schade, dass bis zum Frühjahr nichts mehr groß geht. Jetzt heisst es im Winter erstmal Style üben. Sonst bekommen wir keine Hauptrolle - außer in den Outtakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schade, dass bis zum Frühjahr nichts mehr groß geht.



Ja  naja jetzt wird erstmal wieder ordentlich was für die Kondition getan!
Und nächstes Jahr...Winterberg...Willingen...Bad Wildbad...Todtnau...Geißkopf...Portes du Soleil...


----------



## Axalp (27. Oktober 2008)

...Spicak...Oberammergau...Lenggries...Livigno...Lenzerheide... Gute Nacht


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern nochmal mit nem Kollegen am Bullhead Mountain - richtig schee woars!! Bestes Wetter, Temperaturen waren ok, nach morgendlichem Rumgerutsche konnte man irgendwann auch die ganzen Holzsachen problemlos fahren - und noch dazu hatten wir zwei Testbikes die uns freundlicherweise von Canfield Brothers zur Verfügung gestellt worden sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macmount (28. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke!! Aber so groß is des Kino net, weder fahrtechnisch noch vom Schnitt...würd das Filmchen am liebsten schon wieder neu schneiden, so viele Sachen die mir net so ganz passen...aber was solls, ich denk es werden sich noch oft genug Möglichkeiten bieten Filme zusammenzustellen
> @Roland: is alles noch mit normaler Digitalkamera aufgenommen worden. Den neuen Camcorder hab ich leider noch net...



eds schdell dai lichd ned undärm scheffl des wiedio roggd gewaldich 
ich könnd bloos hoiln walli ned zärm foohrn kumm - gands oohne haimadschuss so wie där roland
auf jedn foll hobbi hoid widdä wos glärnd - flick niie an fohrrodschlauch vo dainer dochder die nai an reisnoogl gfoorn is - 4 löchär - und immer widdär gebabbd und zamgebaud - vorm zambaua ghaldn - nochn zambaua bladd - 
no donn zärberus, där Wolf


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja  naja jetzt wird erstmal wieder ordentlich was für die Kondition getan!
> Und nächstes Jahr...Winterberg...Willingen...Bad Wildbad...Todtnau...Geißkopf...Portes du Soleil...





Axalp schrieb:


> ...Spicak...Oberammergau...Lenggries...Livigno...Lenzerheide... Gute Nacht





Axalp schrieb:


> Tsss!  Die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen... Ich komm auch ohne Zugstufe den Oko 'runter und nehm dabei alle Sprünge mit. Da musst schon schwerere Geschütze auffahren, z.B. den Stand vom Römer's Wolfgang, damit ich langsamer werd'
> 
> Also ich finde die Filme (Oko+Osternohe) einfach klasse. Bin 'mal gespannt, wie das alles dann mit einer "echten" Kamera gefilmt und vielleicht irgendwann in DVD-Quali aussieht.
> 
> Schade, dass bis zum Frühjahr nichts mehr groß geht. Jetzt heisst es im Winter erstmal Style üben. Sonst bekommen wir keine Hauptrolle - außer in den Outtakes.



Wir werden uns nächstes Jahr nicht viel sehen, so wie ich das sehe. Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spass. 
Ich möchte eigentlich viel mehr Alpentouren machen. Ihr wisst schon das gesetzte Alter. Ich fliege nicht mehr so elegant wie früher.


----------



## kubikjch (29. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir werden uns nächstes Jahr nicht viel sehen, so wie ich das sehe. Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spass.
> Ich möchte eigentlich viel mehr Alpentouren machen. Ihr wisst schon das gesetzte Alter. Ich fliege nicht mehr so elegant wie früher.



Tröste dich alter Kumpel mich wirst du weiter sehen müssen


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Tröste dich alter Kumpel mich wirst du weiter sehen müssen



ja das befürchte ich auch.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

Fahre wir heute alle eine Runde *im Kanal*
Draußen ist es im Moment auch nicht trockener.
Trostlose Sache hier in Leutenbach. Werd mich mal vor lauter Kummer aufs Sofa legen.


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahre wir heute alle eine Runde *im Kanal*
> Draußen ist es im Moment auch nicht trockener.
> Trostlose Sache hier in Leutenbach. Werd mich mal vor lauter Kummer aufs Sofa legen.



Um 15:00 Uhr auf's Sofa liegen? Das ist bei der FFT ja noch schlimmer als bei Siemens. Ich leg mich immerhin erst um 17:00 'hin .

Wer bei dem Wetter fährt verdient allergrößten Respekt.

P.S.: Leg Dich ruhig auf's Sofa Roland. Das ist billiger, als stundenlang im Netz zu surfen und neue Rahmen zu suchen.

P.P.S.: Andererseits kannst Du Deine Geographie-Kenntnisse auffrischen, denn Portes du soleil, Lenzerheide, Livigno, O-Gau, Leongang liegen alle in den Alpen.


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub der roland meint ehr sowashttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608395792181/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja Peter genau sowas mein ich wo nicht überall ein bequemer Sessellift hinführt.

@Neunmalklug. Entschuldigung das ich geographisch nicht so auf der Reihe bin. Aber als Ihr noch Haschisch auf den Schultoiletten geraucht habt, musste ich schon schwer schuften um mein Geld zu verdienen. Wir haben bei Siemens noch Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> P.S.: Leg Dich ruhig auf's Sofa Roland. Das ist billiger, als stundenlang im Netz zu surfen und neue Rahmen zu suchen.



ja du hast recht morgen kommt ein neuer.


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Peter genau sowas mein ich wo nicht überall ein bequemer Sessellift hinführt.



Wird glaube ich Zeit dass Du wieder gesund wirst. Kannst Du Dich noch an die 1000Hm-Auffahrten erinnern. Das war ziemlich anstrengend.



RolandMC schrieb:


> @Neunmalklug. Entschuldigung das ich geographisch nicht so auf der Reihe bin. Aber als Ihr noch Haschisch auf den Schultoiletten geraucht habt, musste ich schon schwer schuften um mein Geld zu verdienen. Wir haben bei Siemens noch Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.



Oland mein Feund, nix für ungut - wollte damit nur andeuten, dass man Touren und Lifteln in den Alpen sehr oft an entsprechenden Orten kombinieren kann. Dann könnte man mit einer großen Truppe hin und jeder hätte 'was davon.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird glaube ich Zeit dass Du wieder gesund wirst. Kannst Du Dich noch an die 1000Hm-Auffahrten erinnern. Das war ziemlich anstrengend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oland mein Feund, nix für ungut - wollte damit nur andeuten, dass man Touren und Lifteln in den Alpen sehr oft an entsprechenden Orten kombinieren kann. Dann könnte man mit einer großen Truppe hin und jeder hätte 'was davon.



1000HM das war doch gar nichts.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 1000HM das war doch gar nichts.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird glaube ich Zeit dass Du wieder gesund wirst. Kannst Du Dich noch an die 1000Hm-Auffahrten erinnern. Das war ziemlich anstrengend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oland mein Feund, nix für ungut - wollte damit nur andeuten, dass man Touren und Lifteln in den Alpen sehr oft an entsprechenden Orten kombinieren kann. Dann könnte man mit einer großen Truppe hin und jeder hätte 'was davon.


Gibts auch Lifte für Elefanten?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gibts auch Lifte für Elefanten?



Warum gibt es an deinem Geburtstag einen geschenkt. So wie du fährst ist der sicherlich schneller wieder drunten als du.


----------



## Julian_4.0 (30. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit weng zu fahren?
Für Schaefflersknechte is ja morgen Zwangsurlaub angesagt   Weiß zwar net obs wettertechnisch morgen geht aber laut Bericht solls wenigstens net regnen ....


----------



## S*P*J (30. Oktober 2008)

muahhh..die INA hat ihre Produktion gestopt...LÖL eh der größte scheissladen denn es gibt.
Ich sag immer, lieber Arbeitslos als IMO und INA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2008)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit weng zu fahren?
> Für Schaefflersknechte is ja morgen Zwangsurlaub angesagt   Weiß zwar net obs wettertechnisch morgen geht aber laut Bericht solls wenigstens net regnen ....




Muss  morgen mein neues Bike zusammenschrauben da kann ich leider nicht. Aber nächstes Wochenende vielleicht Fahrversuche in der fränkischen da wäre ich dabei.Wenn der Knöchel hält.

Roland der Genesende


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Ich sag immer, lieber Arbeitslos als IMO und INA



Arbeitslos kann ich mir immer so schlecht bikes kaufen.


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2008)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit weng zu fahren?
> Für Schaefflersknechte is ja morgen Zwangsurlaub angesagt   Weiß zwar net obs wettertechnisch morgen geht aber laut Bericht solls wenigstens net regnen ....



morgen muss ich schaffn bis abends, samstag früh a kurze tour um 9.30 an matterhornwand, und sonntag so um 1100uhr irgendwo, noch nichts ausgemacht, wennst mit willst geb bescheid


----------



## S*P*J (30. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Arbeitslos kann ich mir immer so schlecht bikes kaufen.


 
war net so ernst gemeint, die armen schweine wo 4 Schichten arbeiten müssen haben dafür keine Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## kubikjch (30. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> muahhh..die INA hat ihre Produktion gestopt...LÖL eh der größte scheissladen denn es gibt.
> Ich sag immer, lieber Arbeitslos als IMO und INA


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> muahhh..die INA hat ihre Produktion gestopt...LÖL eh der größte scheissladen denn es gibt.
> Ich sag immer, lieber Arbeitslos als IMO und INA


Und Mutti Schäffler hat eine Zwischenblutung bekommen wie sie gesehen hat was ihre frisch erworbenen neuen Continental Aktien machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_4.0 (30. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> muahhh..die INA hat ihre Produktion gestopt...LÖL eh der größte scheissladen denn es gibt.
> Ich sag immer, lieber Arbeitslos als IMO und INA




Was soll man machen? Letztendlich ist der eine Scheißladen so beschissen wie der andere Scheißladen... :kotz: [warum gibts eigentlich keinen Smiley, der kackt?] 
Aber genug mit der Fäkalsprache:
Sa. früh wär evtl. ne Option. Kanns aber noch net sicher sagen. Wenn ich mitgeh, bin ich pünktlich da....


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2008)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit weng zu fahren?
> Für Schaefflersknechte is ja morgen Zwangsurlaub angesagt   Weiß zwar net obs wettertechnisch morgen geht aber laut Bericht solls wenigstens net regnen ....


HAbe morgen leider auch keine Zeit. ISteht ja auserdem eh noch alles unter Wasser. Werde mal den Samstag ins Auge fassen.
Ach ja! Es darf auch wieder Genightridet werden.
Wie schauts nächste Woche aus? Wer hätte mal wieder Bock?


----------



## Axalp (30. Oktober 2008)

Servus!

Bin am Wochenende an die Heimatfront abkommandiert - aber beim Nightride nächste Woche wär' ich auch dabei.

Gruß


----------



## S*P*J (30. Oktober 2008)

in Großkonzernen zu arbeiten ist allgemein schlecht. Die guten Zeiten in diesen Läden sind schon lange vorbei! Dun bist einfach nur ne Nr. und die Rendite entscheidet ob du weiterarbeiten darfst oder gehen musst.
Wenn Mama INA auf der Bank mehr Zinsen bekommt als der Laden abwirft, ist es eh aus


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Bin am Wochenende an die Heimatfront abkommandiert - aber beim Nightride nächste Woche wär' ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß



Warum ist Krieg mit Russland ausgebrochen. Und war das früher nicht die Ostfront.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> in Großkonzernen zu arbeiten ist allgemein schlecht. Die guten Zeiten in diesen Läden sind schon lange vorbei! Dun bist einfach nur ne Nr. und die Rendite entscheidet ob du weiterarbeiten darfst oder gehen musst.
> Wenn Mama INA auf der Bank mehr Zinsen bekommt als der Laden abwirft, ist es eh aus



ja wenn man nicht schon in festen Händen wäre. Schnell an die Maria rangeschmissen und man hätte immer Zeit zum biken. Altersunterschied ist egal es gibt ja schließlich Alkohol.


----------



## S*P*J (31. Oktober 2008)

@roland

wenn das alter ein problem ist, nimm ihren schwulen Sohn


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> @roland
> 
> wenn das alter ein problem ist, nimm ihren schwulen Sohn



Ja genau. Muss aber noch abklären ob nicht schon der Breyer draufliegt. Der ist bei Benunzen immer recht schnell.

oder doch mal ein gemischtes doppel ?


----------



## Axalp (31. Oktober 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> in Großkonzernen zu arbeiten ist allgemein schlecht. Die guten Zeiten in diesen Läden sind schon lange vorbei! Dun bist einfach nur ne Nr. und die Rendite entscheidet ob du weiterarbeiten darfst oder gehen musst.



Willkommen in meiner Welt!

*S*uche *I*n *E*inem *M*onat *E*ine *N*eue *S*telle    *A*ls *G*artenzwerg


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja genau. Muss aber noch abklären ob nicht schon der Breyer draufliegt. Der ist bei Benunzen immer recht schnell.
> 
> oder doch mal ein gemischtes doppel ?


Ich glaube mit Sex wirds im Augenblick mit deiner Verletzungs-Ranze Probleme geben.
Da ja dein kleiner Roland auch nicht gerade durch Größe glänzt.
Aber was solls! Musst du dich halt bücken und die Seife aufheben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (31. Oktober 2008)

ds ds ds ... des niwo in dem foorum singd immär mehr - geds eds ums baign oder um f...ckn, und ärbäddn und bollidigg???
no donn bis denn - vielleicht mol widder am (im) kanool
där Wolf


----------



## ragazza (1. November 2008)

Welch herrlicher Tag,die Sonne lacht.Genau richtig,um endlich wieder mit Radfahren zu beginnen

@ Roland ,immer schön langsam,lieber richtig auskurieren und nix verschleppen,dann dauerts dreimal so lang.
@all  schönes Wochenende


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Welch herrlicher Tag,die Sonne lacht.Genau richtig,um endlich wieder mit Radfahren zu beginnen
> 
> @ Roland ,immer schön langsam,lieber richtig auskurieren und nix verschleppen,dann dauerts dreimal so lang.
> @all  schönes Wochenende



Ja da geb ich dir recht, sen grad von ner traum tour zurück,(julian u ich) wetter der absolute traum, trail alle fahrbar, nedmal richtig matschet, und in der sonne, könnt mer sogar a bierla trinkenwar zwar bloss a kurze tour, aber besser wie nix.
@rest
wasn jetzt morgn?? kanner lust zum fohr, alla scho winterschlaf, es werd zeit das der roland wieder fit is, der ist immer gfohrn


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Ich tät morgen scho a weng fohrn aber 11 ist mer zu spät.
War heut mitm Roland a weng unterwegs. Wedder war suppa


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich dir recht, sen grad von ner traum tour zurück,(julian u ich) wetter der absolute traum, trail alle fahrbar, nedmal richtig matschet, und in der sonne, könnt mer sogar a bierla trinkenwar zwar bloss a kurze tour, aber besser wie nix.
> @rest
> wasn jetzt morgn?? kanner lust zum fohr, alla scho winterschlaf, es werd zeit das der roland wieder fit is, der ist immer gfohrn


Dreh morgen ne Runde. Aber erst nach dem Mittagessen. Ist dir wahrscheinlich zu spät oder?


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2008)

ja , is mir zu späht, fohr lieber früh, evt die klumpentour
@jochen wann willst den los u wie lang hast zeit
@bernd, was isn mit der pn


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Na, ja früh halt das ich bis ca 13:30 wieder daheim bin.


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na, ja früh halt das ich bis ca 13:30 wieder daheim bin.



gut , treff mer uns bei pottenstein an den parkpl. nach der kläranlage um 9.30, kennst du klumpentour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Bis jetzt noch nicht, aber ab morgen 

Ich komm mit dem hier


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2008)




----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2008)

Nach 4 Wochen 6 Tagen bin ich heute das erste mal wieder gefahren. 10KM und 250 HM. Mehr hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr geschafft. Aber alles im sitzen und S0. 
Ich habe mich aber nicht an den Kanal getraut nicht das mich der Wolf und sein Liteville versägen.  
Nein im ernst war schön mal wieder zu fahren aber die Kondition habe ich irgendwo unterwegs verloren.
So jetzt erst mal 4 Wochen Aufbau Training.
Ach ja ich war mit dem hier unterwegs. Der nächste AX kann kommen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und in der sonne, könnt mer sogar a bierla trinken



Ja des hamm mir heud a machd. Nadürlich noch der Wahnsinnsdua.


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

des sieht dann so aus


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2008)

super roland , wird wieder , schöns bike, und jochen, dei neue kistn  kennt den trail morgen scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2008)

Ein schönes Bild so naturgetreu.


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> super roland , wird wieder , schöns bike, und jochen, dei neue kistn  kennt den trail morgen scho



Die Kistn scho obba sie wird a weng entäuscht über den Fahrer sei. Mol schaua ob er des Rädla bei die Schlüsselstelln a so nundaziklt.


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Kistn scho obba sie wird a weng entäuscht über den Fahrer sei. Mol schaua ob er des Rädla bei die Schlüsselstelln a so nundaziklt.



BLA BLA


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> BLA BLA



Wünsch dir morgen viel Spass vor allem bei der Treppe und den steilen Block runter.


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Danke


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> des sieht dann so aus



Wer issn des neben dir Jochen?  Bud Spencer??


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Ja klar, die Linke und die Rechte Faust am Bulldog


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn des neben dir Jochen?  Bud Spencer??



Hey Dorfdepp wart noch 4 Wochn dann bist berchauf widda der letzte.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Dorfdepp wart noch 4 Wochn dann bist berchauf widda der letzte.


 Obber blos wensd ned bis dord no widder vom Rod fällst!!!

Roland.................................Bernd


[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obber blos wensd ned bis dord no widder vom Rod fällst!!!



Hey Glotzer wie schaudsn am Diensdoch aus ? Amol Kanol? so 20-30 KM. Mehr ged ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. November 2008)

und bernd, wetter um muggendorf war top oder, jochen u ich haben leider die falsche gegnd gewählt, nur hochnebel, pech, aufm heimweg war ich mal beim patient roland, hab mer sei moorhuhn aungschaut, klasse kist,were glaube mal auch für mich was,aber ich hab ja scho zwei super böcke
was bistn alles gfohr


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bernd, wetter um muggendorf war top oder, jochen u ich haben leider die falsche gegnd gewählt, nur hochnebel, pech, aufm heimweg war ich mal beim patient roland, hab mer sei moorhuhn aungschaut, klasse kist,were glaube mal auch für mich was,aber ich hab ja scho zwei super böcke
> was bistn alles gfohr


Wetter Muggendorf 14:15!!! [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

Matterhornwand- Spitzkehrentrail-Muschelquelle- Pavillion. Bis auf ein paar l Querwurzeln und den Block an der Muschelquelle alles Laub frei. Wollte auch noch das Wolf- Eck probieren. Aber da lag auch nach den Felsen 20 cm hoch das LAub drinen. Habe ich dann lieber bleiben lassen.
Bei der momentanen Wetterlage sollte man halt die Vormittage und Nordhänge meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser!!! Hättest dir eigentlich denken können, das Klumpental im moment nicht gerade  erst Wahl ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Glotzer wie schaudsn am Diensdoch aus ? Amol Kanol? so 20-30 KM. Mehr ged ned.


Midm Rod odder Ruderbod???


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Midm Rod odder Ruderbod???



Middn Rudabood wär ich zwar schneller, aber ich bevorzuge doch das Fahrrad. Zeit wäre mir egal.


----------



## ragazza (2. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> des sieht dann so aus



Neue Ausgabe von Bauer sucht Frau?


----------



## schu2000 (2. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Neue Ausgabe von Bauer sucht Frau?



Oder........Bauer sucht Mann??   Gfunden ham sich ja auf dem Bild scho zwei


----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oder........Bauer sucht Mann??   Gfunden ham sich ja auf dem Bild scho zwei



Naa, neue Folge von Bauern suchen Mitfohrer, 
und mir ham einige Rindviecher gfunden


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2008)

Also erstmal: Freut mich, dass Du wieder auf den (Beinen) Pedalen bist! 

Hab mich sogar mit Dir solidarisch erklärt und am Wochenende ein paar zuviel geraucht. 

Ich muss dann doch einen gehässigen Kommentar loswerden:


kubikjch schrieb:


> des sieht dann so aus



Soll das weite Scott-Trikot vielleicht ein Bäuchlein verstecken? 
Der Jochen sieht irgendwie so rank und schlank auf dem Bild aus - fast wie der Schorsch und ich.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Freut mich, dass Du wieder auf den (Beinen) Pedalen bist!
> 
> Hab mich sogar mit Dir solidarisch erklärt und am Wochenende ein paar zuviel geraucht.
> 
> ...


Du meinst sicher "Die Scott Trikots" oder? Denn wie man sieht hat Pia offensichtlich zwei zusammen genäht!!   Und warum ?
Deswegen:[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]  und  deswegen [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

So ich hab jetzt seit Samstag ein neues Spielzeug dass ich gestern (da ich einen allerletzten Ochsenkopf-Ausflug total vergeigt hab, aber das ist eine völlig andere Geschichte ) dann gleich mal auf zwei meiner Hometrails getestet hab! Dank eines äußerst flexiblen Stativs kann man damit auch allein in freier Natur ganz gut Aufnahmen machen, was dann dazu führen kann dass man für zwei Trails und nicht mal 20km knapp drei Stunden braucht 






Jetzt brauch ich bloß bessere Hardware weil die Bearbeitung der Videos doch ganz ordentlich Rechenleistung benötigt...und ne grooooooße zusätzliche Festplatte um die ganzen Daten unterzubringen 

Bessere Qualität wieder bei http://www.vimeo.com/2137318


----------



## Axalp (3. November 2008)

Ich bin baff.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Freut mich, dass Du wieder auf den (Beinen) Pedalen bist!
> 
> Hab mich sogar mit Dir solidarisch erklärt und am Wochenende ein paar zuviel geraucht.
> 
> ...



das ist irgendwie unvorteilhaft fotografiert. Die Figur hat zwar etwas gelitten aber nicht so. Kommt wahrscheinlich von dem Trikot darunter.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2008)

@ Svenilein.

Man kann das Video getrost hier ansehen. Top Qualität. Es wird immer besser noch ein wenig und du kannst den Hans mal anrufen.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...und du kannst den Hans mal anrufen.



Hä welchen Hans??


----------



## kubikjch (3. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hä welchen Hans??



Ich denk, er meint den Meister Rey Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hä welchen Hans??



Hans Rey damit du seine Expeditionen mal mitfilmen kannst.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hans Rey damit du seine Expeditionen mal mitfilmen kannst.



Och nöö da bleib ich doch lieber bei den Birdridern


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

So jetzt hab ich das Video nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen. Bei Vimeo kann man leider nur ein HD-Video pro Woche hochladen, deshalb jetzt mal bei mpora - dafür aber mit kurzer Werbung vornweg 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/NjgUFj347/

Vor allem beim Ton ist jetzt das komische Pfeifen weg das zwischendurch immer mal drin war. Bild ist auch bisserl besser. Aber in Original schauts noch besser aus, selbst in voller Bildschirmauflösung  (dafür sind die zwei Minuten aber auch knapp 140 MB groß)


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2008)

super aufnahmen sven, dann kann der nächste sommer kommen


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2008)

Na ja super Aufnahmen.

Dafür wird er ja schliesslich bezahlt.Irgend wann mal


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2008)

hab dir ne pn mitn video link geschickt


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich das Video nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen. Bei Vimeo kann man leider nur ein HD-Video pro Woche hochladen, deshalb jetzt mal bei mpora - dafür aber mit kurzer Werbung vornweg
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/NjgUFj347/
> 
> Vor allem beim Ton ist jetzt das komische Pfeifen weg das zwischendurch immer mal drin war. Bild ist auch bisserl besser. Aber in Original schauts noch besser aus, selbst in voller Bildschirmauflösung  (dafür sind die zwei Minuten aber auch knapp 140 MB groß)


Urlaub????


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Urlaub????



Schee wärs. Aber das Konvertieren und Hochladen kann man ja ohne weiteres Zutun im Hintergrund laufen lassen


----------



## ragazza (3. November 2008)

Vor allem beim Ton ist jetzt das komische Pfeifen weg das zwischendurch immer mal drin war. Bild ist auch bisserl besser. Aber in Original schauts noch besser aus, selbst in voller Bildschirmauflösung  (dafür sind die zwei Minuten aber auch knapp 140 MB groß)[/QUOTE]

Mensch Sven,das ist der Hammer,auch der Ton.Hab bei mir im PC-Zimmer externe Lautsprecherboxen stehen,der Stereo-Effekt kommt so deutlich rüber,daß ich meine du fährst bei mir durchs Zimmer.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mensch Sven,das ist der Hammer,auch der Ton.Hab bei mir im PC-Zimmer externe Lautsprecherboxen stehen,der Stereo-Effekt kommt so deutlich rüber,daß ich meine du fährst bei mir durchs Zimmer.



Hab extra keine Musik reingemischt, damit der wunderbare Klang des Hope-Freilaufs auch gut rüberkommt 

P.S.: vorhin noch das Video auf DVD gebrannt und am Fernseher abgespielt, 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (3. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Mensch Sven,das ist der Hammer,auch der Ton.Hab bei mir im PC-Zimmer externe Lautsprecherboxen stehen,der Stereo-Effekt kommt so deutlich rüber,daß ich meine du fährst bei mir durchs Zimmer.



Genau das dachte ich mir gerade eben auch  - echt "genialöst" das Video!


----------



## ragazza (3. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich mir gerade eben auch  - echt "genialöst" das Video!



Ja,aber ich schreib halt schneller als du denken kannst


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2008)

Muß morgen mit dem Miesepeter und Wolfi bei besten Wettervorhersagen in die Alpen! Das kotzt mich vielleicht an!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2008)

Das wird dich nicht ankotzen, sondern du wirst abkotzen bergauf.
Schönen Gruss an die Heidi und den Ziegenpeter.

Ich hätte sowieso keine Lust, einen 1000 HM Trail der schön verblockt ist, in diesen blöden Alpen zu fahren.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. November 2008)

wie sehen denn die Aktien fürs We aus ... 
nach 2 Wochen hintereinander Kalchtrails mal wieder Lust auf was schönes verblocktes


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muß morgen mit dem Miesepeter und Wolfi bei besten Wettervorhersagen in die Alpen! Das kotzt mich vielleicht an!!



Igitt wie grässlich,mein Beileid


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2008)

Wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren kann, dann möchte ich wenigstens eine Bremse dran haben, das ich mitkönnte wenn ich mitkönnte.










Wurde mir von zwei Neudownhillern (Markus, Sven) wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Igitt wie grässlich,mein Beileid



Hey Robert,

was macht eigentlich dein Hüftleiden. Musst dir doch noch eine Schutzbüchse kaufen.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren kann, dann möchte ich wenigstens eine Bremse dran haben, das ich mitkönnte wenn ich mitkönnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wos issn des aufn ersdn Bild im Hindergrund? Der größ noch könnd des a Underhosn von dir sa odder??:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Igitt wie grässlich,mein Beileid


Wenigsdens aner der Midleid hod!!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn des aufn ersdn Bild im Hindergrund? Der größ noch könnd des a Underhosn von dir sa odder??:kotz:



Des is a Budzlabbn wenn ma si die Händ dreggad gmachd hod.


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wurde mir von zwei Neudownhillern (Markus, Sven) wärmstens empfohlen.



Wos isn wenn ich Dir jetzt sag des die Formula The One am Canfield Brothers Jedi F1 auch erste Sahne war!? Kaufst die Dir dann auch??


----------



## Axalp (4. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wurde mir von zwei Neudownhillern (Markus, Sven) wärmstens empfohlen.



Mit welchen Scheiben fährst die Bremse? Hätt' sie mir schon längst gekauft, aber ich hab' kein Bock auch noch Centerlock-Naben zu kaufen.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie sehen denn die Aktien fürs We aus ...
> nach 2 Wochen hintereinander Kalchtrails mal wieder Lust auf was schönes verblocktes



Entweder Fränkische oder Tour im Fichtelgebirge - der Roland soll halt die Zähne zusammenbeissen.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wos isn wenn ich Dir jetzt sag des die Formula The One am Canfield Brothers Jedi F1 auch erste Sahne war!? Kaufst die Dir dann auch??


Ich glabs a langsam das des a Fall fürn Psüchiader is. Granghafder KAufzwang hasd des. Hobbi scho amol im Fernsehgn gsegn. Do hod aner jedes Spilzeugaudo kafn müssen wosser irgendwo im Lodn gsegn hod. Ich glab den homs dan in die Gummizeln!!


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit welchen Scheiben fährst die Bremse? Hätt' sie mir schon längst gekauft, aber ich hab' kein Bock auch noch Centerlock-Naben zu kaufen.



Ich glaub die fährt man dann mit XT-Scheiben, die gibs für 6Loch.

Bin auch am Überlegen mir evtl. die Saint oder die The One ranzumachen. Seit ich die beiden Bremsen testen konnte wunderts mich nimmer dass mir mit der Code nach heftigeren Einsätzen immer die Finger so weh tun...
Andererseits möcht ich mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch an DHler holen. Oder doch das Marin mehr Richtung Abfahrtsorientiert umbauen? Oder einfach im Lotto gewinnen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die fährt man dann mit XT-Scheiben, die gibs für 6Loch.
> 
> Bin auch am Überlegen mir evtl. die Saint oder die The One ranzumachen. Seit ich die beiden Bremsen testen konnte wunderts mich nimmer dass mir mit der Code nach heftigeren Einsätzen immer die Finger so weh tun...
> Andererseits möcht ich mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch an DHler holen. Oder doch das Marin mehr Richtung Abfahrtsorientiert umbauen? Oder einfach im Lotto gewinnen? Fragen über Fragen...



Musst halt auch mit einer Miliardärin in die Kiste hüpfen und das ganze mit Deiner neuen Kamera filmen.

O.k. das will vielleicht keiner sehen :kotz:, aber man sieht ja, dass es klappt.

Mann Du, führt mich nicht in Versuchung...
Ich bräucht' nämlich auch dringend eine Ersatzbremse.


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> was macht eigentlich dein Hüftleiden. Musst dir doch noch eine Schutzbüchse kaufen.



 Ja Radfahren könnt ich schon wieder,hab aber am Samstag nach drei Kilometer die Kette nach innen abgeworfen,dem Laufrad ist glücklicherweise nix passiert,musste aber in der Pampa die Kette öffnen und der schöne Tag ging mit Reparaturen flöten.Am Sonntag hab ich nach 45km 5km vor zu Hause unterm Laub nen Ast eingefädelt und den Schaltzug samt Hülle abgerissen,bin dabei logischerweise wieder auf meine Wunde geflogen.
War aber nicht so schlimm,trag immernoch Verband und denke in zwei Wochen ist alles zu.
  @ Bernd,in vier Wochen werde ich gezwungen für zwei Wochen nach La Palma zu fliegen und hässliche Vulkane runterzurutschen


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit welchen Scheiben fährst die Bremse? Hätt' sie mir schon längst gekauft, aber ich hab' kein Bock auch noch Centerlock-Naben zu kaufen.



Centerlock Naben gehören der Vergangenheit an. Ich werde die Avid Scheiben weiter fahren.
Du brauchst nur für hinten und vorne Sattel, Leitung und Griff. Ich habe bei meiner Wotan keinen Adapter gebraucht da die Aufnahme Postmount 8" ist, und hinten hat mein Adapter IS2000 für 203 Scheiben gepasst. 
Vom Aussehen her ist sie schon geil Ansprechverhalten und Druckpunkt wird sich zeigen.
Hab die Bremse am Montag bestellt und Dienstag Vormittag war sie da.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ja Radfahren könnt ich schon wieder,hab aber am Samstag nach drei Kilometer die Kette nach innen abgeworfen,dem Laufrad ist glücklicherweise nix passiert,musste aber in der Pampa die Kette öffnen und der schöne Tag ging mit Reparaturen flöten.Am Sonntag hab ich nach 45km 5km vor zu Hause unterm Laub nen Ast eingefädelt und den Schaltzug samt Hülle abgerissen,bin dabei logischerweise wieder auf meine Wunde geflogen.
> War aber nicht so schlimm,trag immernoch Verband und denke in zwei Wochen ist alles zu.
> @ Bernd,in vier Wochen werde ich gezwungen für zwei Wochen nach La Palma zu fliegen und hässliche Vulkane runterzurutschen



Das mit dem Schaltzug ist mir auch schon passiert. ich wusste erst gar nicht was los war. Lies sich nicht mehr schalten bis ich den wehenden Zug sah.
Ja, Ja La Palma. Das muss dich schon gescheit ankotzen. Immer dies bösen Vulkane. Aber nimm dir gescheite Reifen mit, dort soll es recht scharf sein nicht das dein Nobby dauernd ppffffttt macht.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die fährt man dann mit XT-Scheiben, die gibs für 6Loch.
> 
> Bin auch am Überlegen mir evtl. die Saint oder die The One ranzumachen. Seit ich die beiden Bremsen testen konnte wunderts mich nimmer dass mir mit der Code nach heftigeren Einsätzen immer die Finger so weh tun...
> Andererseits möcht ich mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch an DHler holen. Oder doch das Marin mehr Richtung Abfahrtsorientiert umbauen? Oder einfach im Lotto gewinnen? Fragen über Fragen...



Die the One ist doch recht teuer oder?


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Entweder Fränkische oder Tour im Fichtelgebirge - der Roland soll halt die Zähne zusammenbeissen.



Wenn es irgendwie geht wäre ich dabei, könnte aber nur in der fränkischen damit ich bei Bedarf abbrechen könnte.


----------



## Axalp (5. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Centerlock Naben gehören der Vergangenheit an. Ich werde die Avid Scheiben weiter fahren.
> Du brauchst nur für hinten und vorne Sattel, Leitung und Griff. Ich habe bei meiner Wotan keinen Adapter gebraucht da die Aufnahme Postmount 8" ist, und hinten hat mein Adapter IS2000 für 203 Scheiben gepasst.
> Vom Aussehen her ist sie schon geil Ansprechverhalten und Druckpunkt wird sich zeigen.
> Hab die Bremse am Montag bestellt und Dienstag Vormittag war sie da.



Finde ich super, dass Du für mich das ganze System (Saint Kolben+AVID-Scheiben) testen wirst.


----------



## Stylo77 (5. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie sehen denn die Aktien fürs We aus ...
> nach 2 Wochen hintereinander Kalchtrails mal wieder Lust auf was schönes verblocktes



dann sprich 
wo gehts in ?


----------



## Axalp (5. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Centerlock Naben gehören der Vergangenheit an. Ich werde die Avid Scheiben weiter fahren.
> Du brauchst nur für hinten und vorne Sattel, Leitung und Griff. Ich habe bei meiner Wotan keinen Adapter gebraucht da die Aufnahme Postmount 8" ist, und hinten hat mein Adapter IS2000 für 203 Scheiben gepasst.
> Vom Aussehen her ist sie schon geil Ansprechverhalten und Druckpunkt wird sich zeigen.
> Hab die Bremse am Montag bestellt und Dienstag Vormittag war sie da.



Finde ich super, dass Du für mich das ganze System (Saint Kolben+AVID-Scheiben) testen wirst. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwie geht wäre ich dabei, könnte aber nur in der fränkischen damit ich bei Bedarf abbrechen könnte.



Alles klar. Hoffen wir, dass es noch etwas trockener wird.


----------



## schu2000 (5. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die the One ist doch recht teuer oder?



Hab irgendwo das Komplettset (hi. + vo.) für 400 Euro gesehen. Vielleicht net ganz so billig wie die Saint. Vor allem wenn man keine Scheiben und Adapter braucht, dann is die Saint preislich ja schon fast auf Juicy-Niveau. Muss aber wie gesagt eh erstmal schauen was ich jetzt bikemäßig überhaupt mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Finde ich super, dass Du für mich das ganze System (Saint Kolben+AVID-Scheiben) testen wirst.



Schon allein wegen der Form empfehlenswert.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2008)

dafür sind die Leutenbacher zuständig 
ich war erst 1x dort ... aber der Markus als Guid taugt schon...bischen...ab und zu...



Stylo77 schrieb:


> dann sprich
> wo gehts in ?


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2008)

markus = *sehr gut* Tourguide, gleich nach *super* Tourguide Peter.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2008)

dann einmal bitte den Doppelpack


----------



## Axalp (5. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dann einmal bitte den Doppelpack



Naja, wenn der Peter dabei ist bin ich fein 'raus. Ich glaube den Tag werden wir nicht erleben, an dem wir den Peter in der Fränkischen guiden dürfen. 

Peter&Martina sind am Sonntag bestimmt dabei - am Feiertag ist nix mit Baustelle


----------



## B3ppo (5. November 2008)

Also Sonntag bin ich dabei, hoff das Knie hat sich bis dahin wieder erholt. Gibt ja schließlich noch viel in der Fränkischen was wir Newbies noch nicht kennen


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2008)

hmmm Sonntag ... ok B3ppo du fährst ... 
bzw. der der weniger getrunken hat *g*


----------



## 0815p (5. November 2008)

gruss euch, sind erst grad von den alpen zurück gekommen, war a traum, bloss des wetter, fast zu warm, da wir im november noch mit kurzarm und kurze hosen in den alpen rumseppln können hätt ich ned gedacht
bilder gibs erst moin, heut ka zeit mehr. wegen sonntag, zeit hab ich, sagt mir nur wann, und was ihr fohrn wollt, schön das der roland dabei ist, also dann warscheinlich ned so holbrig oder roland


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2008)

Servus Leut!!
War absolut geil heute! Das Wetter für November der Hammer! In der Sonne waren es locker über 20 C°. Und wir waren die ganze Zeit in der Sonne!
Dabei waren Peter, Wolfi, Martina(Quotenfrau!) und Meinereiner.
Die Tour war super wenn auch nicht extrem schwierig. 
Verletzungen: 1 aufgeschürfte Hand (Wolfi)
Abflüge: 1 Frontflip ohne Rad ( Ich!). War eine laubbedeckte Rinne nach einer Schlüsselstelle. Meine Echopeilung meldete eine max. Tiefe von 5 cm. Allerdings zeigte es sich das das Teil min 30cm mit LAub gefüllt war. Na ja ich vollkommen entspannt drüber, Gabel taucht eine, schmatz beim Ausfedern und ab gings über den Lenker. Aber nichtmal nen Blauen Fleck! Muss auf jedenfall mal mein Sonar checken lassen!!

So nun der Bilderreigen:
Ein paar Bilder von der Auffahrt. Ab der Hälfte wurde aber nur noch geschoben bzw. getragen.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220664]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220663]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220661]
	
[/URL]

Aussicht auf halber Strecke:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220660]
	
[/URL]

Beginn der Abfahrt:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220659]
	
[/URL]

Diverse Bilder vom ersten Teil der Abfahrt: (Hohe Blöcke und Absätze)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220658]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220656]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220655]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220652]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220651]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220650]
	
[/URL]

So schlecht waren heute die äußeren Bedingungen:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220653]
	
[/URL]

DAnn folgete ein geiler Verbindungstrail bevor es in den Wald ging:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220649]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220646]
	
[/URL]

Die Stellen an welcher sich Wolfis Haut an der Hand öffnete!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220666]
	
[/URL]


Ach ja:
Peter extra für dich als dank für die schönen Bilder von mir im letzten Winter:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220665]
	
[/URL]

Auf was er sich da wohl vorbereitet? 
Sieht aus wie ein Ringer auf einem Volksfest um die Jarhundertwende!!!
" 100 Goldstücke für denjenigen welcher den starken August besiegt!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. November 2008)

oh bernd du zipfelgsicht fotos sind super, endlich bin ich amol auf die bilder, aber des letzte foto, des gibt rache, werd mei bilder heut nachmittags hochladen, geh jatzt auf arbeit, fang a stund später an


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2008)

Die Tour war bestimmt der voll sch....:kotz:
Die Alpen sind zum kotz..
Der Trail ist besch......
Die Bilder alle bis auf eins. würg, brech

Auf meinem Radweg gestern war es viel schöner.

*Nur eins ist voll geil*


----------



## schu2000 (6. November 2008)

Hmmm....schmacht...war bestimmt a geile Tour...  
Scheene Bilder, teilweise leider net so gute Bildqualität. Hast Du die am PC vergrößert oder warum sind die teilweise so grieselig Bernd?
P.S.: ich habs: Digitalzoom??


----------



## Axalp (6. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Tour war bestimmt der voll sch....:kotz:
> Die Alpen sind zum kotz..
> Der Trail ist besch......
> Die Bilder alle bis auf eins. würg, brech
> ...



Da schließ ich mich an. Gott sei Dank bin ich bei dem Wetter gestern den ganzen Tag in muffigen Büros und Besprechungszimmern gesessen. Ich war richtig froh, dass ich nicht an die frische Luft musste. 

Das letzte Bild ist halt ein Fall für die "Style-Polizei"...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm....schmacht...war bestimmt a geile Tour...
> Scheene Bilder, teilweise leider net so gute Bildqualität. Hast Du die am PC vergrößert oder warum sind die teilweise so grieselig Bernd?
> P.S.: ich habs: Digitalzoom??


Habe wahrscheinlich beim Komprimieren zu hohen Faktor gewält.
Im Orginal grieselt nichts!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2008)

Die Bilder ja faaaaaaaaast so gut wie unsere  aber nur fast ...

ne, echt nice ! Top ! Wetter war bei uns ja ähnlich,möchte mal wissen wann dort der Winter kommt, wahrscheinlich erst im Februar und dann bis August 

ja ja die StylePolizei, Peter wenn wir So fahren sollten, bitte genau so fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen sonntag, zeit hab ich, sagt mir nur wann, und was ihr fohrn wollt, schön das der roland dabei ist, also dann warscheinlich ned so holbrig oder roland



Ned so holbrig? Dann fahrn wir entweder Kanal oder Wiesenttal-Radweg - natürlich nur mit den schweren Kisten - falls doch 'mal eine Schlüsselstelle kommt. 

Na im Ernst: Ich würd sagen ab 10 Uhr - sagt ihr wo ihr fahren wollt. Ich war schon seit längerem nicht in der Fränkischen. Für den Roland und mich ist also alles wieder Neuland


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wegen sonntag, zeit hab ich, sagt mir nur wann, und was ihr fohrn wollt, schön das der roland dabei ist, also dann warscheinlich ned so holbrig oder roland



Auf mich braucht Ihr keine Rücksicht nehmen. Kann eh keine Schlüsselstellen fahren, und bergauf sehen wir mal.


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2008)

noch a paar bilder






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## B3ppo (6. November 2008)

10 Uhr??? Bist du wahnsinng, wann soll der Herr Janson denn dann schlafen


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2008)

Hey Breyer,

musst du einen Schinki.


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2008)

@roland, was woll mer am sonntach fohrn, die klasiker, oder lieber den hangkantentrail, du darft die tour raussuchn, als wiedereinsteiger


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> 10 Uhr??? Bist du wahnsinng, wann soll der Herr Janson denn dann schlafen



... seits ihr narrisch ...  da kumm i grad ma ham... 

aber nur wegen mir a egal, dann schau ich mal was sonst noch so ansteht


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2008)

no markus,10.00uhr  es ist doch ka sommer mehr,na schmarrn, mir egal, könna um 10oo oder um 1100 ,treff mer uns in rotenbühl um ????????? uhr, 
dann könn mer ja gleich über die brückn richt wolfsschlucht, pavilion,guckhüll,usw.
@roland , einverstanden


----------



## Axalp (6. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> no markus,10.00uhr  es ist doch ka sommer mehr,na schmarrn, mir egal, könna um 10oo oder um 1100 ,treff mer uns in rotenbühl um ????????? uhr,
> dann könn mer ja gleich über die brückn richt wolfsschlucht, pavilion,guckhüll,usw.
> @roland , einverstanden



Ja dann lieber 11 Uhr  

Was fragst Du denn den Roland? - kennst doch seine Ortskenntnis... 

Nee, der Roland soll ja auch seine Freud' haben (hoffentlich ist der Bernd net dabei ), d.h. die üblen Sachen müssen wir echt nicht fahren.

Alternative ist Trubachtal (ohne Höllentrail und Nordseite) - also Roland, sprich auf!


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2008)

Ne Ne danke das Ihr mich fragt, aber so gut läuft das mit dem Fuß noch nicht. Sucht Ihr nur die Tour raus ich fahr soweit es geht mit und breche dann ab. 
Würd zwar gerne was anspruchsvolles fahren aber das geht noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2008)

@ Peter ach ja die Bilder auf denen der Breyer ned drauf ist sind voll super. Des Roggi und den sei Gsicht verderben den Landschafdlichen Karagda von der subba Umgebung.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja dann lieber 11 Uhr
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, der Roland soll ja auch seine Freud' haben (hoffentlich ist der Bernd net dabei ), d.h. die üblen Sachen müssen wir echt nicht fahren.


Wenn Bud Spencer mitwalzt bleibt Terence Hill im Saloon!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu gestern:

Baumüberquerung ala Wolfi


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2008)

Tagchen,
ich hab auch ein kleines Video gebastelt. Aus Zeiten wo es am Ochsenkopf noch keine angelegte Strecke gab. Man warn wir cool damals, da haben wir überall rumerzählt wir fahren in Fichtelgebirge zum Downhillen.......die Metamorphose vom CCler zum Lightfreerider...................leider wird durch Youtube das Video noch schlechter runtergerechnet als es eh schon ist........
@Roland:der eine ist der Michl, den kennst ja noch vom Oko.......

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX0fGBwaH0


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> ich hab auch ein kleines Video gebastelt. Aus Zeiten wo es am Ochsenkopf noch keine angelegte Strecke gab. Man warn wir cool damals, da haben wir überall rumerzählt wir fahren in Fichtelgebirge zum Downhillen.......die Metamorphose vom CCler zum Lightfreerider...................leider wird durch Youtube das Video noch schlechter runtergerechnet als es eh schon ist........
> @Roland:der eine ist der Michl, den kennst ja noch vom Oko.......
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX0fGBwaH0



Wer bisd denn du? Wo kummsdn her? Wos dreibsdn so?
Ich hob amol Schoschi kannd obber der is in Osternohe auf a Dredmine gfohrn und seidem isser verschwundn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> ich hab auch ein kleines Video gebastelt. Aus Zeiten wo es am Ochsenkopf noch keine angelegte Strecke gab. Man warn wir cool damals, da haben wir überall rumerzählt wir fahren in Fichtelgebirge zum Downhillen.......die Metamorphose vom CCler zum Lightfreerider...................leider wird durch Youtube das Video noch schlechter runtergerechnet als es eh schon ist........
> @Roland:der eine ist der Michl, den kennst ja noch vom Oko.......
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX0fGBwaH0



Wer bisd denn du? Wo kummsdn her? Wos dreibsdn so?
Ich hob amol an Schoschi kannd obber der is in Osternohe auf a Dredmine gfohrn und seidem isser verschwundn!!

Ich glab des mid di Bersonen erkennen isn im Augenbligg fürn Roland aweng viel verlangt noch seiner langen und immer nu anhaldenden Verlezung.
Dem musst mani erstamol widder sogn dasmer a Ochsnkopf Rodfohrn konn und das des nix mit Mampfn zu du hod!! DAnnoch kommer schwierichere Aufgobn stelln!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

Uuuups! Dobbelbosd!
Des lichd woll am Dobblkorn!!


----------



## schu2000 (6. November 2008)

Neja des midm Doppelpost gleicht sich scho wieder aus - dafür host ja bloß halb so viel Hirn


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann könn mer ja gleich über die brückn richt wolfsschlucht, pavilion,guckhüll,usw.
> @roland , einverstanden


Wennsd nan umbringa willsd nim einfach a Buffn!! Des ged einfocher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Neja des midm Doppelpost gleicht sich scho wieder aus - dafür host ja bloß halb so viel Hirn





Worte können meine Gefühle für dich nicht ausdrücken.
Drum lass ich Bilder sprechen!!!
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

(Der mit dem Speer bin natürlich ich!!!)


----------



## schu2000 (6. November 2008)

Dass Du Dich in Worten net gscheit ausdrücken kannst überrascht mich aus dem selben Grund wie das mitm Doppelpost auch net


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2008)

Tretmine ist gut,

die letzten Auswirkungen der Tretmine sind vor ein paar Tagen verblichen......
Hätt eigentlich Bock auf Enduro, jetzt gehts wieder, aber alleine machts kann Spaß und bei euch kumm ich im Moment net mit.......ein Teufelskreis.........bin für an lift zur Oswaldhöhle nauf........das wär ja geil........


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu gestern:
> 
> Baumüberquerung ala Wolfi



Gut das ich das so lange mit Ihm geübt habe.


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Neja des midm Doppelpost gleicht sich scho wieder aus - dafür host ja bloß halb so viel Hirn



Der ist mal wieder super 
Optimaler Spruch.


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2008)

@ Schurscherle

schönes Vid aus vergessenen tagen. Es ist ja schon ein halber Roadgab dabei. 
Schöner Nik name


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn Bud Spencer mitwalzt bleibt Terence Hill im Saloon!!



Wenn ich dich das nächste mal treffe.


----------



## Axalp (7. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne Ne danke das Ihr mich fragt, aber so gut läuft das mit dem Fuß noch nicht. Sucht Ihr nur die Tour raus ich fahr soweit es geht mit und breche dann ab.
> Würd zwar gerne was anspruchsvolles fahren aber das geht noch nicht.



*Also dann: Sonntag 11 Uhr Parkplatz Rothenbühl.*



Schoschi schrieb:


> Tretmine ist gut,
> 
> die letzten Auswirkungen der Tretmine sind vor ein paar Tagen verblichen......
> Hätt eigentlich Bock auf Enduro, jetzt gehts wieder, aber alleine machts kann Spaß und bei euch kumm ich im Moment net mit.......ein Teufelskreis.........bin für an lift zur Oswaldhöhle nauf........das wär ja geil........



...und für ein Power-Bar-Kiosk am Brotzeittrail. 

Fährst halt mit - so schlimm wird des nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und für ein Power-Bar-Kiosk am Brotzeittrail.



...und zum Frühstück noch a Gel genascht


----------



## Schoschi (7. November 2008)

Jaja, macht euch nur lustig............mir wär a Knackwurscht auch leiber gewesen........

@Roland: der nik ist voll bleed, aber es war irgendwie schon alles besetzt....


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2008)

1100uhh rotb, alles klaro
@roland
ich bring dei graffel mit, und den jochen sei schelln
@markus
bringt mir mein schlauch mit


@wolfi
lad doch mal a paar fotos , die du gmacht hast, oder sens nix geworden


----------



## Axalp (7. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> bringt mir mein schlauch mit



*@Bernd: Bring dem Peter einen Schlauch mit!*


----------



## Saddamchen (7. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> *@Bernd: Bring dem Peter einen Schlauch mit!*


In Forchheim is morgn Kneipenjagd!! Dh. am Sonntag bleibt der Bock in der Garage und der Papa im Bett!!


----------



## ragazza (7. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In Forchheim is morgn Kneipenjagd!! Dh. am Sonntag bleibt der Bock in der Garage und der Papa im Bett!!



(Schenkelklatschermodus an)
Wenn die Kneipen weiter so gejagt werden sind die bald vom Aussterben bedroht.In jeder Stadt werns gjacht,die Arma.(Schenkelklatschermodus aus)


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

ja ja Breyer nochts saufn und am andern Tog krong sei.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



glaub Markus hat bei den Smileys auch seine Freude  ... Maaaarkus *aufdenKopfschlag* schon wach ?! was macht der Schädel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

War der Markus auch schon wieder saufen. Sowas sowas nur noch den Alkohol im Sinn.

Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht so.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. November 2008)

letztes mal wo ich ihn gesehen hab, bevor i ham bi, hat er sich grad mit nem kühlen Blonden intesiv beschäftigt


----------



## Axalp (8. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen Ihr Lästermäuler!

1) ja, auch mein Kopf tut ab und an weh 

2) hab ich mich wenn schon mit eine*r* Blonden beschäftigt

3) kann ich mich an die Haarfarbe im Moment gar nicht mehr erinnern 


Ich fahr gegen Mittag in Richtung Hetzles. Hat jemand Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## JansonJanson (8. November 2008)

i muss erst mal arbeiten ... dann Essen dann halb 3 Rathsberg Session
schau doch einfach mal aufm Rückweg vorbei ... ?!

ja ja ... die kühle Blonde von Dir ...


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2008)

Hi, komme morgen auch mit. 

Wo ist der Parkplatz Rothenbühl? Vergesse immer alles so schnell. Danke!


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi, komme morgen auch mit.
> 
> Wo ist der Parkplatz Rothenbühl? Vergesse immer alles so schnell. Danke!



Freibad Ebermannstadt.


----------



## kubikjch (8. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freibad Ebermannstadt.


Wahnsinn, wie du dich auskennst, a echter Local
Bin morgen leider net dabei, mei Hinterbrems macht irgendwie Zicken, ich werd in heimischen Gefilden fahren(Lindelbergrunde)
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2008)

Danke Roland!


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

Bin heut mit dem Jochen a kleine Runde 16 KM gefahren. Das hat noch keinen Zweck mit euch in der fränkischen zu fahren. Mit dem Fuss spürt man jede Wurzel. Da bin ich nur die Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie du dich auskennst, a echter Local
> Bin morgen leider net dabei, mei Hinterbrems macht irgendwie Zicken, ich werd in heimischen Gefilden fahren(Lindelbergrunde)
> Viel Spaß morgen



Aufpassen sonst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brauchst dei brems nimma richtn.


----------



## kubikjch (8. November 2008)

Hey Smiley Fan


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heut mit dem Jochen a kleine Runde 16 KM gefahren. Das hat noch keinen Zweck mit euch in der fränkischen zu fahren. Mit dem Fuss spürt man jede Wurzel. Da bin ich nur die Bremse.



dann brauch ich dei graffel ned mitbringa, oder ich komm aufm haimweg bei dir vorbei


----------



## B3ppo (8. November 2008)

Ich bin morgen net dabei. Das Knie schreit nach Ruhe. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ja Breyer nochts saufn und am andern Tog krong sei.



Ja JA der Roth!! Downhilln geh und dann 8 Wochn ausfalln!!


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja JA der Roth!! Downhilln geh und dann 8 Wochn ausfalln!!



Na wenigstens isser überhaupt gfoahrn 

Aber schlimmer geht immer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja JA der Roth!! Downhilln geh und dann 8 Wochn ausfalln!!



Geh saufen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja JA der Roth!! Downhilln geh und dann 8 Wochn ausfalln!!



Des woa friireidn. Shova LT.


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Smiley Fan


Selber


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen Ihr Lästermäuler!
> 
> 1) ja, auch mein Kopf tut ab und an weh
> 
> ...



Du wirst doch gestern nicht geraucht haben ?


----------



## ragazza (8. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens isser überhaupt gfoahrn
> 
> Aber schlimmer geht immer:



Puh,die Haltung ist fast nicht zu toppen,vor allem sehr schwer zu üben


----------



## macmount (8. November 2008)

hey ihr dsibbflgladschär - fohrd ihr nu rood - oddä said ihr bloos om läsdärn - saufm und wundn pfleeng - ich hob a amol a bild voo mainer mommendanen lieblingsbeschäfdichung:kotz: 






kondi is so schlechd wie nii - @roland - wie geeds daim haggxn?? - wie geeds dem kanool - @breiersschlambbm - hosd dain rausch ausgschloofm


----------



## ragazza (8. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> hey ihr dsibbflgladschär - fohrd ihr nu rood - oddä said ihr bloos om läsdärn - saufm und wundn pfleeng - ich hob a amol a bild voo mainer mommendanen lieblingsbeschäfdichung:kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahha,das scheint mir eine hochmoderne Schnapsbrennerei zu sein,sehr interessant.Was sachdn da der Zoll?


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2008)

Im Moment bin ich voll wie eine geladene Haubitze!

Die Scheiss-Apotheker und ihre Ischen machen mich voll fertig 

Wenn ich morgen um 11.15 nicht da bin, könnt ihr losfahren. 

Ich versuch es aber zu schaffen! 

Gute Nacht,

Der "leicht angeheiterte" Markus


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich voll wie eine geladene Haubitze!
> 
> Die Scheiss-Apotheker und ihre Ischen machen mich voll fertig
> 
> ...



Hast du endlich den wahren Sinn des Lebens erfasst. (Voll bin ich toll)
Müssen wir nächstes Jahr einen AX unter diesem Thema starten.


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2008)

@Wolf
Ja ich denke auch wie Robert. Du hast die Pläne vertauscht und dir versehentlich eine Schnapsbrennerei aufgebaut. Etza maggst nu a Brobiersübal dazu und dann kumma ma amol vorbei.

p.s. Ich denke mal nächste Woche Konol serven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Puh,die Haltung ist fast nicht zu toppen,vor allem sehr schwer zu üben



Hehe, neidisch oder was?


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast du endlich den wahren Sinn des Lebens erfasst. (Voll bin ich toll)
> Müssen wir nächstes Jahr einen AX unter diesem Thema starten.



Ich könnt' ja jetzt sagen: Der *** ist nur besoffen zu ertragen, aber ich lass das mal sein. 

Ja irgendwie gewöhnt man sich daran. 

Ich bin schon wieder halbwegs fit. Man sieht sich in Rothenbühl.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich voll wie eine geladene Haubitze!
> 
> Die Scheiss-Apotheker und ihre Ischen machen mich voll fertig
> 
> ...



Du Sack 

Dir hats doch genauso gefallen wie uns  wünsch Dir viel Spass beim Katerfahren und lass Di net Stoppen von der weiss grünen ... 

Das beste hast Du dann zum Schluss noch verpasst .. hehe


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2008)

Salutos!!
Wor ja gesdern auf Kneibnjod!!! Obber die Schei..ß Kneibn hommi doch dadsächlich in a Falle gloggd und mi mid ca . 10 Weizn, 6 Caipis und 6 Averna niedergschdreggd!!
Werde jetzt versuchen etwas zu essen.
Gibsd eingli a Leberprotektoren??


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du Sack
> 
> Dir hats doch genauso gefallen wie uns  wünsch Dir viel Spass beim Katerfahren und lass Di net Stoppen von der weiss grünen ...
> 
> Das beste hast Du dann zum Schluss noch verpasst .. hehe


Ich glab mid di Drogenhändler komma am Obend a wos ofanga!!!
Wemmer uns scho ned beim Bikn segn sollerd ma vielleich amol an aufzündn geh!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2008)

aber Hallo 

frag moa nen Markus...der liegt immer noch flach *g* der hat sich aber auch immer freiwillig den Schnaps ins Gesicht geschüttet  der super leckere Absolut Mango ... 

und die Blicke ... die Blicke vom Markus...


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2008)

aber er is wenigstens gebikt trotz saufen und zwar 35km und knappe 1200hm


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glab mid di Drogenhändler komma am Obend a wos ofanga!!!
> Wemmer uns scho ned beim Bikn segn sollerd ma vielleich amol an aufzündn geh!!!



Ich ahne fürchterliches...



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du Sack
> 
> Dir hats doch genauso gefallen wie uns  wünsch Dir viel Spass beim Katerfahren und lass Di net Stoppen von der weiss grünen ...
> 
> Das beste hast Du dann zum Schluss noch verpasst .. hehe



Jo, war eine schöne Tour heute - zumindest für den Peter und den Andreas. 

Klassikerrunde ab Rothenbühl (Wolfsgraben, Pavilion, Guckhüll, Adlerstein, Oswaldhöhle, Spitzkehrenweg, Muschelquelle): 36 km - 1170 Hm

[edit] der Peter war *schon wieder* schneller


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich ahne fürchterliches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beim schreiben oder biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2008)

Peter hab mir gerade das Video angesehen. Geil.
Aber jetzt kommt erst mal Winter (Würg) und Frühling.
Die ham ganz schö wos drauf. Do konn i mein Transit goa ned verkafn. Im Gegenteil da muss ich noch eine hintere Bank kaufen. 5 Mann 5 Räder und Gepäck.


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2008)

ich denk , nächstes jahr werd mer mal mit denen a tour machen, fraglich ist nur , ob wir unsre bikes dann überhaubt mitnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk , nächstes jahr werd mer mal mit denen a tour machen, fraglich ist nur , ob wir unsre bikes dann überhaubt mitnehmen



 Wir können auch auf der Muntamonika den Hang runterrutschen.


----------



## macmount (9. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ahha,das scheint mir eine hochmoderne Schnapsbrennerei zu sein,sehr interessant.Was sachdn da der Zoll?



eds waasis der mid saim lasdär hodd wos verwäxld - der hod mir schnabbs aigfülld schdodd haidsööl - desweeng wors so doier - für des gäld könnäsd dir beschdimmd aa 2000 liddär dschäggi kaafm


----------



## macmount (9. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolf
> Ja ich denke auch wie Robert. Du hast die Pläne vertauscht und dir versehentlich eine Schnapsbrennerei aufgebaut. Etza maggst nu a Brobiersübal dazu und dann kumma ma amol vorbei.
> 
> p.s. Ich denke mal nächste Woche Konol serven



schaug mer moll wos des weddä machd - und dai haggsn


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> eds waasis der mid saim lasdär hodd wos verwäxld - der hod mir schnabbs aigfülld schdodd haidsööl - desweeng wors so doier - für des gäld könnäsd dir beschdimmd aa 2000 liddär dschäggi kaafm



Zuviel saufn macht dumm schau an Breyer und mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (9. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zuviel saufn macht dumm schau an Breyer und mich an.



ich hobb gedochd där bebbärl wor scho immär soo - wu niggx is kommä aa niggx versaufm


----------



## Saddamchen (9. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich hobb gedochd där bebbärl wor scho immär soo - wu niggx is kommä aa niggx versaufm


Obber wo Zähne sin kommer welche neihaua!!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## macmount (9. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obber wo Zähne sin kommer welche neihaua!!![URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]



do siggsd däs - des middm hirn hod si widdä beschdäädichd - di baidrääch sinn immär di glaichn: zeeh aischlong, nai dä fresse haua ...
ainfollsloos - 
bis donn saroddimohr


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> do siggsd däs - des middm hirn hod si widdä beschdäädichd - di baidrääch sinn immär di glaichn: zeeh aischlong, nai dä fresse haua ...
> ainfollsloos -



Nuja so isser hald dea Bernd...ob mit oder ohna Alohooool....


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2008)

Er ist halt einfach und doch geschmacklos.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er ist halt einfach und doch geschmacklos.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Denn hätte ich Verstand und Geschmack würde ich niemals mit dir fahren!!

Wie schauts aus Mr Roth/Wolf!? Morgen mal am Kanal ne Runde drehen?


----------



## macmount (10. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Denn hätte ich Verstand und Geschmack würde ich niemals mit dir fahren!!
> 
> Wie schauts aus Mr Roth/Wolf!? Morgen mal am Kanal ne Runde drehen?



morng is schlächd - middwoch ob halbärseggsa wär guud


----------



## Saddamchen (10. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> morng is schlächd - middwoch ob halbärseggsa wär guud


Am Mittwoch kin I ned und auserdem solls bissn!!
Treff mi morgn um 19:00 Uhr bei mir midm Mops!!
Soch hald bescheid wennsd konnsd!


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kin I ned und auserdem solls bissn!!
> Treff mi morgn um 19:00 Uhr bei mir midm Mops!!
> Soch hald bescheid wennsd konnsd!



Wersd gleich an Mops gring ich bin halt blos 10 cm zu kein für mei Gwichd.


----------



## macmount (11. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kin I ned und auserdem solls bissn!!
> Treff mi morgn um 19:00 Uhr bei mir midm Mops!!
> Soch hald bescheid wennsd konnsd!



muss mär um 1900 mai wolfsgebiss richdn lossn - ich waas des konnsd du aaa- obbä mai zohnärdsdin hod sooo schöna blaua aang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (11. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> muss mär um 1900 mai wolfsgebiss richdn lossn - ich waas des konnsd du aaa- obbä mai zohnärdsdin hod sooo schöna blaua aang



 Die blaua Augen allein kosten scho än Hunderter mehr,ich hab lieber einen hässlichen Zahnarzt mit normalem Honorar.


----------



## macmount (11. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Die blaua Augen allein kosten scho än Hunderter mehr,ich hab lieber einen hässlichen Zahnarzt mit normalem Honorar.



ka brobbleem zohld alles di kassa


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2008)

So gestern des erste mol mit dem Bernd auf grosser Nightride Tour gwesen. 40 KM und bei dera Bergauf Schlüsselstelle ham wir wie letztes Jahr des erste mal versagt.
nach anfänglichn lichttechnischen Problemen sin wir um halba achta loskumma. Es war gut das wir uns vorhea ned so oft gseng ham dadurch ham wir a bissla Geschprächsstoff kabbt.
Wir werden jetzt wieder denke ich 1 mal die Woche Kanalsurfen es dürfen sich auch andere anschlissen (@Wolf *ka Dsaid)*.
Danach haben wir noch ein isotonisches Weizen getrunken und sind wieder getrennte Wege gegangen.
Ende der Geschichte


----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So gestern des erste mol mit dem Bernd auf grosser Nightride Tour gwesen. 40 KM und bei dera Bergauf Schlüsselstelle ham wir wie letztes Jahr des erste mal versagt.
> nach anfänglichn lichttechnischen Problemen sin wir um halba achta loskumma. Es war gut das wir uns vorhea ned so oft gseng ham dadurch ham wir a bissla Geschprächsstoff kabbt.
> Wir werden jetzt wieder denke ich 1 mal die Woche Kanalsurfen es dürfen sich auch andere anschlissen (@Wolf *ka Dsaid)*.
> Danach haben wir noch ein isotonisches Weizen getrunken und sind wieder getrennte Wege gegangen.
> Ende der Geschichte


Ja ja die Schlüsselstelle!! Obber immerhin ned auf die Waffl gflogn wie lezdes Johr!

Sollte sich hier zufällig jemand NWD9 kaufen (Schoschi!!), haben Roland und ich beschlossen bei mir im Heimkino eine Sondervorführung für alle zu machen. Ich stell den Kasten Bier. Roland den Bierbauch!


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ja die Schlüsselstelle!! Obber immerhin ned auf die Waffl gflogn wie lezdes Johr!
> 
> Sollte sich hier zufällig jemand NWD9 kaufen (Schoschi!!), haben Roland und ich beschlossen bei mir im Heimkino eine Sondervorführung für alle zu machen. Ich stell den Kasten Bier. Roland den Bierbauch!



Orsch


----------



## Schoschi (12. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ja die Schlüsselstelle!! Obber immerhin ned auf die Waffl gflogn wie lezdes Johr!
> 
> Sollte sich hier zufällig jemand NWD9 kaufen (Schoschi!!), haben Roland und ich beschlossen bei mir im Heimkino eine Sondervorführung für alle zu machen. Ich stell den Kasten Bier. Roland den Bierbauch!



Hehe, ich spiel mit dem Gedanken........ich hatte den letzten schon gakauft und der war ja net so toll. Streiten grad auf Arbeit rum wer in den sauren Apfel beißen muss...........na mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich paar Benunzen vom Weihnachtsgeld abzwacken............


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sollte sich hier zufällig jemand NWD9 kaufen (Schoschi!!), haben Roland und ich beschlossen bei mir im Heimkino eine Sondervorführung für alle zu machen. Ich stell den Kasten Bier. Roland den Bierbauch!



Ich könnte Virtuous mitbringen und der Jan würde mit Sicherheit Seasons und Kranked 7 beisteuern. Sind alles super Filme wobei Virtuous im Moment durch nichts zu toppen ist.

Bei 2-3 Bier pro Film wird das ein lustiger Abend...


----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich könnte Virtuous mitbringen und der Jan würde mit Sicherheit Seasons und Kranked 7 beisteuern. Sind alles super Filme wobei Virtuous im Moment durch nichts zu toppen ist.
> 
> Bei 2-3 Bier pro Film wird das ein lustiger Abend...


Sosoll es sein! Habe 7 Kinosessel!


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei 2-3 Bier pro Film wird das ein lustiger Abend...


Dann sollte man nicht mit dem eigenen PKW anreisen. Mit dem Fahrrad ist es auch blöd der Kanal ist im Moment so kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sosoll es sein! Habe 7 Kinosessel!



und wann


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann sollte man nicht mit dem eigenen PKW anreisen. Mit dem Fahrrad ist es auch blöd der Kanal ist im Moment so kalt.



Also ich denke der Wolf guided uns bestimmt heim. Der Kanal ist ja das Revier wo er sich am Besten auskennt.


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wann



Nicht am Samstag. Da hobbi ka Dsaid!

[edit]Sorry, Doppelpost...


----------



## schu2000 (12. November 2008)

A propos DVD  ein Teil von dem Material das ich am Wochenende aufgenommen hab:

http://www.vimeo.com/2223875

Das ganze noch in schnell dann würds vielleicht etwas mehr hermachen 
Aber mein erstes Video scheint wohl auch schon ganz gut angekommen zu sein. Wird wohl demnächst mit auf der Marin-Homepage zu sehen sein  dafür fahr ich jetzt auch in nem Marin-Trikot rum!!


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nicht am Samstag. Da hobbi ka Dsaid!
> 
> [edit]Sorry, Doppelpost...



scho wieder saufen


----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> scho wieder saufen



Du wast doch wie die junga Kerl sinn nur des eine im Kopf. Der margus woa früa a anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> A propos DVD  ein Teil von dem Material das ich am Wochenende aufgenommen hab:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2223875
> 
> ...



Wirst du jetzt berühmt denn es ist immer schön wenn man sich mit einem Berühmten brüsten kann ( ach den kenn i doch scho lang)

Des wäre schon nicht schlecht denn mit dem Breyer brauch ich ja nicht anzugeben. Da hab ich Angst das ich eine aufs Maul bekomme wenn ich den seinen Namen sage (Servus kennst du an Breyer a ? ja den Deppen kenn i a und ets schaust das di schleichst sonst
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wann



Wir brauchen doch erst die NWD9 DVD oder man macht das ganze mit vorhandenen. Siehe weiter oben.


----------



## Schoschi (13. November 2008)

Also,

ich hab den Film bestellt, alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club. Sammel dann von jeden von euch 5 Euro ein, dauert aber noch bis der kommt, erst ab 1.12 lieferbar oder so..........


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2008)

werd moin kurz techno tour bei pottens. machn  
ziegenberg-601-uhl und ziegentrail
um 13.30  kläranlage, wennjemand lust hat , bescheid sogn


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2008)

hab ich da Bier gehört ... 
finds super, beim Markus kann man am Grad des Lachens sehr gut ablesen wieviel er schon getankt hat ... normales grinsen 1 - 2 Bier ... wenn dann das LAchen von einem bis zum andern Oar geht ... tilt 

kloar .. hab hier auch paar im Orginal NWD5 / Kranked 7 / Viruous / Seasons 
sonst ... nwd 1 - 7 / earthed ... usw ... 
den NWD 9 werd ich mich auch holen ... aber der kommt erst ende Nov. raus ... 

ist jemand am Sonntag vielleicht für Osternohe zu begeistern ?!


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd moin kurz techno tour bei pottens. machn
> ziegenberg-601-uhl und ziegentrail
> um 13.30  kläranlage, wennjemand lust hat , bescheid sogn



Keine Chance. Das würde mich umbringen, bin morgen wieder auf der Strasse daheim.

Diese Tour gerne, aber irgendwann nicht jetzt. Im Moment bin ich froh wenn ich 40 KM Kanal schaffe. Aber nicht wegen der Kondi sondern wegen dem sche... Wadenmuskel.


----------



## Axalp (13. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hab ich da Bier gehört ...
> finds super, beim Markus kann man am Grad des Lachens sehr gut ablesen wieviel er schon getankt hat ... normales grinsen 1 - 2 Bier ... wenn dann das LAchen von einem bis zum andern Oar geht ... tilt



Na toll - jetzt denkt jeder wenn ich lache, dass ich einen sitzen hab.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ist jemand am Sonntag vielleicht für Osternohe zu begeistern ?!



Komme am Sonntag erst am frühen Nachmittag nach Erl. 
Falls Du nicht in Ostereierhausen bist können wir ja an den Rathsberg.



peter metz schrieb:


> werd moin kurz techno tour bei pottens. machn
> ziegenberg-601-uhl und ziegentrail
> um 13.30  kläranlage, wennjemand lust hat , bescheid sogn



Hab natürlich auch keine Chance - weil leider nicht so früh Feierabend.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bin morgen wieder auf der Strasse daheim.


Must wohl Geld für ein neues Bike anschaffen hä?
Bei deinem momentanen Aussehen werden die Einnahmen wohl höchstens für ein gebrauchtes OBI Rad reichen!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hab ich da Bier gehört ...
> finds super, beim Markus kann man am Grad des Lachens sehr gut ablesen wieviel er schon getankt hat ... normales grinsen 1 - 2 Bier ... wenn dann das LAchen von einem bis zum andern Oar geht ... tilt
> 
> kloar .. hab hier auch paar im Orginal NWD5 / Kranked 7 / Viruous / Seasons
> ...


Würde halt vorschlagen, sobald jemand NWD9 hat machen wir was aus!


----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2008)

Abgemacht ! 

wie gut das grad keiner mein Grinsen vom einem bis zum andern Ohr sehen kann 

musste mal kurz meine Ergüsse der Nacht gramatikalisch berichtigen *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Würde halt vorschlagen, sobald jemand NWD9 hat machen wir was aus!



ja dann gehen wir alle zum breyer, saufen uns die Birne voll, und kotzen im ganzen Haus herum.


----------



## Axalp (14. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja dann gehen wir alle zum breyer, saufen uns die Birne voll, und kotzen im ganzen Haus herum.



...und hissen die polnische Flagge auf's Dach!


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und hissen die polnische Flagge auf's Dach!



Ja Olek und Polek sind dann bestimmt auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Abgemacht !
> 
> wie gut das grad keiner mein Grinsen vom einem bis zum andern Ohr sehen kann
> 
> musste mal kurz meine Ergüsse der Nacht gramatikalisch berichtigen *G*



Solange es nur die gramatikalischen Ergüsse sind.


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2008)

so zurück von trailtour , nach langen überlegen, wegen den rotznebelwetter , und mal wieder allans, bin ich doch in die fränkisch, und zum erstaunen, ab muggendorf blauer himmel , keine wolken und top Temperaturen trails super trocken, nur beim uhl-trail hats mir mei kettn zerissen, und natürlich ka Ersatzniet dabei, also notdürftig basteln und zurück zum autowollt nochmal hoch zum brayertrail, und ne neue unspektakuläre abfahrt machn, aber war dann nix mehr.
@roland
was hastn jetzt mit deiner wadn


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2008)

keine Ahnung ich kann halt nicht im stehen fahren. Bin heut 38,5 KM und so 300 HM gefahren aber nur Strasse. Im sitzen geht es schon aber auf einem Trail muss ich mich halt hinstellen. Will morgen so um 14.00 Uhr mit dem Breyer`s Bernd ab Parkplatz unterhalb vom Spitzkehrentrail mein Glück versuchen denn da kann ich jederzeit abbrechen wenns nix is. Kumm halt a ich wollt di bergauf scho lang amol versägen. ha ha


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ich kann halt nicht im stehen fahren. Bin heut 38,5 KM und so 300 HM gefahren aber nur Strasse. Im sitzen geht es schon aber auf einem Trail muss ich mich halt hinstellen. Will morgen so um 14.00 Uhr mit dem Breyer`s Bernd ab Parkplatz unterhalb vom Spitzkehrentrail mein Glück versuchen denn da kann ich jederzeit abbrechen wenns nix is. Kumm halt a ich wollt di bergauf scho lang amol versägen. ha ha



meinst wohl matterhornparkpl oder
vielleicht komm ich hin, muss erst mei kettn machn usw


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> meinst wohl matterhornparkpl oder
> vielleicht komm ich hin, muss erst mei kettn machn usw



Ja Matterhornparkplatz. Du wast ja woa scho lang nimma dort da fällt mia de Noma ned so schnell ei. 
Und öl dei Kettn schö das i dir ned davonfoa.

Nein keine Chance bin heute schön kaputt von den paar Km und HM.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so zurück von trailtour , nach langen überlegen, wegen den rotznebelwetter , und mal wieder allans, bin ich doch in die fränkisch, und zum erstaunen, ab muggendorf blauer himmel , keine wolken und top Temperaturen trails super trocken, nur beim uhl-trail hats mir mei kettn zerissen, und natürlich ka Ersatzniet dabei, also notdürftig basteln und zurück zum autowollt nochmal hoch zum brayertrail, und ne neue unspektakuläre abfahrt machn, aber war dann nix mehr.
> @roland
> was hastn jetzt mit deiner wadn


Sab hald ned immer so fesd nei du Grafdhans!!

@ Roland und Peter: Muss morg nu a bor sachn erledichn. Ich ruf euch uma 12a rum on wemmer stardn.
Spitzkehrn-Muschel-(WolfiEck?)- Pavillion
@ Bedär: Wecha dem Erstzschlauch. Nimmsd a zwa gfliggde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. November 2008)

@roland ,bernd
kommt aner von euch zwa, heut früh  noch zum stadler, brauch dringend a neues 32er kettenblatt, mei altes ist scho so eingelaufen, des verträgt sich nemmer mit der neua kettn, und bernd ich will an neua schlauch, dei zwa gflickta kannst der nei dei hosen stecken, dann hast drei


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2008)

Na leider ned ich konn da an von meine mitbringa, die die ich dir gezeicht hob. Ich hab scho kampfhaft überlecht aber mir fällt nix ein wos i beim Stadler kafn könnt.


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na leider ned ich konn da an von meine mitbringa, die die ich dir gezeicht hob. Ich hab scho kampfhaft überlecht aber mir fällt nix ein wos i beim Stadler kafn könnt.



wieso von deiner, hast du neue auf lager


----------



## Axalp (15. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na leider ned ich konn da an von meine mitbringa, die die ich dir gezeicht hob. Ich hab scho kampfhaft überlecht aber mir fällt nix ein wos i beim Stadler kafn könnt.



Ja was ist denn jetzt los? Bist Du krank Roland? Oder steht die Pia mit der Buff'n hinter Dir? 

Wünsch Euch viel Spass beim radeln!


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja was ist denn jetzt los? Bist Du krank Roland? Oder steht die Pia mit der Buff'n hinter Dir?
> 
> Wünsch Euch viel Spass beim radeln!



Ja gesunder Selbsterhaltungstrieb.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2008)

Kurz obber schee wors heud! Vor allem wall mein Feund der Oland widdder dabei wor!!

PS: Ich habe mir von deinem Benutzertitel ("Kein Bike 2009") eine Hardcopy gemacht um dei gegebenenfalls daran zu erinnern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kurz obber schee wors heud! Vor allem wall mein Feund der Oland widdder dabei wor!!
> 
> PS: Ich habe mir von deinem Benutzertitel ("Kein Bike 2009") eine Hardcopy gemacht um dei gegebenenfalls daran zu erinnern!!



*Nix werd kaafd !!!!*
Werd heut middn Jochen um 10 die Hometrails unsicher machen. So wie des ausschaut is des Wedder ned unbedingd obdimal


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2008)

Wie schautzn am Diensdoch mid Kanol aus ?

Der Breyer is auf Mondasch in Osdeuroba, und ich däd hald drodzdem gern foan.
Is ana vo euch bereid füa 40KM?
Ach ja schön war es heute bei Nieselregen im Wald. Die Minions sind da um ein vielfaches besser als die Betty`s.


----------



## Axalp (18. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schautzn am Diensdoch mid Kanol aus ?
> 
> Der Breyer is auf Mondasch in Osdeuroba, und ich däd hald drodzdem gern foan.
> Is ana vo euch bereid füa 40KM?
> Ach ja schön war es heute bei Nieselregen im Wald. Die Minions sind da um ein vielfaches besser als die Betty`s.



Hab heut leider keine Zeit. 

Wenn's Wetter passt, werden wir morgen abend auf jeden Fall wieder "nightriden". Starten werden wir aber eher von Erlangen aus.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kurz obber schee wors heud! Vor allem wall mein Feund der Oland widdder dabei wor!!
> 
> PS: Ich habe mir von deinem Benutzertitel ("Kein Bike 2009") eine Hardcopy gemacht um dei gegebenenfalls daran zu erinnern!!



ich hab ja auch geschrieben kein neues Bike. Es gibt ja zur Not gebrauchte.


----------



## macmount (18. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schautzn am Diensdoch mid Kanol aus ?
> 
> Der Breyer is auf Mondasch in Osdeuroba, und ich däd hald drodzdem gern foan.
> Is ana vo euch bereid füa 40KM?
> Ach ja schön war es heute bei Nieselregen im Wald. Die Minions sind da um ein vielfaches besser als die Betty`s.


 
K.D. - Bauschdell


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> K.D. - Bauschdell


Hob i scho gedoch ka Dsaid. Bin etz a scho alans gfoan. Muss ja widda zu Kräfdn kumma.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> K.D. - Bauschdell



Wos sogsdn zu deiner Fraa wenns mid dir Schweinegram machn will?
"Ka Dsaid???""
Wolf des wärd nix mehr mid deiner Friridekarriere, waal bis du amol widder Dsaid hosd sa mir alle scho im betreuten Wohnen und rumbln middm AOK-Chopper die Drebbn im Aldersheim nunder!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2008)

Er konn ja daham im Heizungkeller Friireidn do is wenigstns schö worm und Kondi braucht er a NED viel. Zum Beispiel von die Öldangs hupfn.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2008)

Zitat:
Ich habe mich aber jetzt von Fusion verabschiedet nach dem ich 4 Whiplash#s hatte und nun das 2-te Terminator aufgegeben hat geb ich's auf. (Alles innerhalb 2,5 Jahre)

*Fusions brechen nicht*würde der pisskopp jetzt schreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2008)

ich hob den richtigen Sattel fürn Master Breyer:

Der Mittelkanal des Sattels ist aufgrund seiner Größe ungewöhnlich: er ist fast handbreit und schützt den After, die Prostata, die Vena pudenda, die dorsale Arterie und die Vena dorsalis profunda penis, den Hodensack und die Hoden sowie, bei der Frau, die großen und kleinen Schamlippen und die Klitoris vor dem Quetschen. *Die Luft kann auch im Intimbereich frei zirkulieren*, wodurch das unangenehme Gefühl der Wärme vermieden wird

Damit wir Ihn in Zukunft erst sehen und dann riechen nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hob den richtigen Sattel fürn Master Breyer:
> 
> Der Mittelkanal des Sattels ist aufgrund seiner Größe ungewöhnlich: er ist fast handbreit und schützt den After, die Prostata, die Vena pudenda, die dorsale Arterie und die Vena dorsalis profunda penis, den Hodensack und die Hoden sowie, bei der Frau, die großen und kleinen Schamlippen und die Klitoris vor dem Quetschen. *Die Luft kann auch im Intimbereich frei zirkulieren*, wodurch das unangenehme Gefühl der Wärme vermieden wird
> 
> Damit wir Ihn in Zukunft erst sehen und dann riechen nicht umgekehrt.


Verkafsd wohl an Saddl von dir??


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Verkafsd wohl an Saddl von dir??



ja schön eingessn woa auf an FKK Forod.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2008)

@roland, 
wegen morgen, wenns ned pisst, könn mer ja evt am altersheimtreil aweng techn. üben, aber wenns wetter so wie heut ist, bleib ich lieber daham, also ward mer mal ab , bis moin


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2008)

ja schaun wir mal, wenn es etwas kälter wird passt es ja. der Schnee stört mich nicht.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2008)

schaut für moin gut aus, momentan schneits in pottennstein, und morgen evt trocken oder schnee. könn mer also uns um 1100uhr in behring.m am wanderpakpl. treffn, falls wetter ned mitspielt, ruf mer uns zam, glaub der bamberger markus kommt a mit, mitn friedl sein sx, der friedl hat sich nähmlich a neus bestellt, des neue sx trail


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> schaut für moin gut aus, momentan schneits in pottennstein, und morgen evt trocken oder schnee. könn mer also uns um 1100uhr in behring.m am wanderpakpl. treffn, falls wetter ned mitspielt, ruf mer uns zam, glaub der bamberger markus kommt a mit, mitn friedl sein sx, der friedl hat sich nähmlich a neus bestellt, des neue sx trail



*wos is los der Friedl hot sich a neus SX 2009 bestellt.*
Warum hot er in Bamberg zu viel KM auf der Teerstross zambracht. is nan dobei der Roma brochn?
Des Rod hat doch keine 200 KM unbefestigten Wech gsehn. Der ist ja noch schlimmer als ich !


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2008)

Kommst du auch mit deinem SX oder Freak. Denn ich bin mein LT schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. 7 Wochen und 6 Tage.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2008)

markus hat sei sx gaft, ich komm moin mitn


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> markus hat sei sx gaft, ich komm moin mitn



Ich komm mit dem ST. Schnee liegt ja keiner.Der Breyer wird bei dem Wetter eh ned foan. Sei Roggi könnt sich ja a Erkältung holn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. November 2008)

fahr jetzt los, muss noch was besorgen auf hinweg


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2008)

richtiges Bikerwetter heute. Die Daten:
Zeit unterwegs 2,5 Std ca.
reine Fahrzeit 50 min
KM 3,17
Schnitt 3,8
Gefälle 36%
115 HM

Die Daten sprechen für sich. Es war keine Kondi oder CC Runde.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. November 2008)

Ist morgen jemand von euch morgen auch in Osternohe am Start ?!


----------



## Axalp (23. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand von euch morgen auch in Osternohe am Start ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand von euch morgen auch in Osternohe am Start ?!


Willst wohl Erkältungsmittel und Krücken unters Volk bringen hä?


----------



## Axalp (23. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willst wohl Erkältungsmittel und Krücken unters Volk bringen hä?



   Danke für's Grippostad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2008)

Heute mal ne Schneetour gemacht aber schön langsam bergauf, Schnee bremst, und langsam bergab, Schnee ist manchmal glatt.
Alles in allem aber doch 1,5 Std. bei 0 Grad.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2008)

Boah war das fett heute in Osternohe ... 
Wie geil kanns eigentlich bei so nem Wetter sein DH zu moschen ?! 
Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst ... so viel steht fest 

Immer gut Leute mit Pillen versorgen ... 

@AxAlp hoffe Dir gehts langsam besser ...


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und langsam bergab



Ach Schnickschnack...im Schnee mit ordentlich Schmackes bergab macht doch erst so richtig Spaß...Bremsen (zumindest vorne) sollt man da eh net. Und wenns einen mal langmacht fällt man ja leicht 
War heut vier Stunden im Schnee spielen, was ne Gaudi


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach Schnickschnack...im Schnee mit ordentlich Schmackes bergab macht doch erst so richtig Spaß...Bremsen (zumindest vorne) sollt man da eh net. Und wenns einen mal langmacht fällt man ja leicht
> War heut vier Stunden im Schnee spielen, was ne Gaudi



vier Stunden das wäre sogar mir zu lange gewesen. Ich hab (hätte) nur noch 27 Jahre bis zur Rente da muss langsam Ruhe in mein Leben kommen. Die Raserei ist für die jungen. Du siehst ja bei mir wohin das führt. 
War schon lustig heute. War einige male mit beiden Reifen am driften (unfreiwillig). Wanderer waren auch wieder am staunen wo man doch überall mit dem rad fahren kann. Bei Schnee natürlich.


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenn man sich am Besten angewöhnt den Finger gleich gar nicht erst an die Vorderbremse zu legen dann isses halb so wild! Dann noch in Kurven wenns brenzlig wird einfach a weng mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad machen und falls nötig schön dosiert die Bremse am Hinterrad einsetzen dann krieg man recht schnell ein Gefühl dafür 
Hatte heut nachmittag auch Kontakt mit Fussvolk, grad in einer Kurve in die ich recht schnell weil gutes und langes Gefälle reingekommen bin. Die haben ganz schön geguckt als ich so halb um die Kurve gerutscht bin. Jetzt wenn das ganze noch etwas mehr gekonnt statt unfreiwillig ausschauen würd......


----------



## Axalp (23. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp hoffe Dir gehts langsam besser ...



Naja, könnte besser gehen. Mit dem Nightriden halt ich mich bis Mitte der Woche wohl noch zurück. Mein Trainigspartner bekommt ohnehin morgen 2 Zähne gezogen, d.h. ich hab gleich eine doppelte Ausrede nicht trainieren zu müssen/dürfen 

Und jetzt komm bloß nicht auf die Idee morgen gleich 'ne Runde drehen zu wollen.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute mal ne Schneetour gemacht aber schön langsam bergauf, Schnee bremst, und langsam bergab, Schnee ist manchmal glatt.
> Alles in allem aber doch 1,5 Std. bei 0 Grad.



Mein Held!!!
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mein Held!!!
> [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]



Wusst ichs doch


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2008)

Nach "Bauer sucht Frau" jetzt ganz neu "Breyer sucht Mann"


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, könnte besser gehen. Mit dem Nightriden halt ich mich bis Mitte der Woche wohl noch zurück. Mein Trainigspartner bekommt ohnehin morgen 2 Zähne gezogen, d.h. ich hab gleich eine doppelte Ausrede nicht trainieren zu müssen/dürfen
> 
> Und jetzt komm bloß nicht auf die Idee morgen gleich 'ne Runde drehen zu wollen.




Sobald ich auf dem Rad sitzen kann ohne, dass mir Blut aus dem Mund läuft musst Du Dir ne andere Ausrede einfallen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (24. November 2008)

Also dann: Mittwoch GA1-Nightride?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2008)

Der Koloss von Rhodos und ich gehen morgen wieder an den Kanal.
Treffpunkt 18:30 bei mir. 
Wolf hosd a Zsaid?? Buahhhhh!!


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2008)

Am samstag könnt mer mal wieder techn.training machen, am brotzeittrail so um 12.00uhr wetter soll gut werden, und bernd, falls du dabei bist, nimm der an fallschirm mit oder a haifischkäfig, ich sicher dich lieber da ned
@roland
wegen ostern, ich nehm schon gründonnerstag und osterdienstag urlaub, ist besser wegen staus, bloss fall du für nächstes jahr urlaubsplanung machen musst


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2008)

Brotzeittrail mit mein Haxn 
Probieren wir lieber des Wolfieck und die Muschelquelln direkt ohne versetzn. Aber nur wenn es kalt ist und gefroren hat.
ja Ostern a weng ehr runter und aweng später heim


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Brotzeittrail mit mein Haxn
> Probieren wir lieber des Wolfieck und die Muschelquelln direkt ohne versetzn. Aber nur wenn es kalt ist und gefroren hat.
> ja Ostern a weng ehr runter und aweng später heim



ja ok , ward mer mitn wetter ab


----------



## Axalp (25. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Probieren wir lieber des Wolfieck und die Muschelquelln direkt ohne versetzn...





Alle größenwahnsinnig hier.


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Alle größenwahnsinnig hier.



wieso, wolfieck hab ich doch erst vor 2 wochen wiedermal abghack


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2008)

Breyer und Ich haben heute auch wieder unsere Kanalschlüsselstelle gepackt. Ist schon immer sauschwierig 2 Stufen bergauf zu schaffen ohne runterzufallen.
Knapp 40 KM bei 0° und leichtem Schneefall. Und ein Siff ohne Ende. Wir haben ausgeschaut wie Sau.


----------



## schu2000 (25. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir haben ausgeschaut wie Sau.



Also beim Bernd kein Unterschied zu sonst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (25. November 2008)

. Wir haben ausgeschaut wie Sau.:mad:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,und dreckig ward ihr auch noch


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ja,und dreckig ward ihr auch noch




Warst etz eigentlich scho fort, alter Vulkanforscher. hast du dich mit deinem berühmten Ragazza verewigt.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir haben ausgeschaut wie Sau.



Glaub hättest noch auf den CatWalk gehen können, im Gegensatz dazu wie wir nach Osternohe, am Sonntag, aussahen


----------



## Axalp (26. November 2008)

Ich werd heute abend pervers werden:
- zuerst richtig dreckige Sachen machen
- dann kräftig abspritzen
- und dabei noch das Licht anlassen 

Die Apotherker-Front muss arbeiten, bzw. ist für GähnA1 nicht zu begeistern?


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Glaub hättest noch auf den CatWalk gehen können, im Gegensatz dazu wie wir nach Osternohe, am Sonntag, aussahen



Hab gerade meinen Hobel geputzt, 1 Dose Bremsenspray und extra meinen Winterfest gemachten Wasser Außenanschluss wieder aktiviert. Trotzdem fast 40 min geschruppt Kette lies sich fast nicht mehr rückwärts treten, das Schaltwerk hat vor lauter Sand blockiert. Gut das ich das Bremsenspray so günstig bekomme sonst müsste ich alles mit Seifenwasser abwaschen. Das würde mich umbringen.
Für die Klamotten bin ich ja Gott sei dank nicht zuständig  Nur fürs dreckig machen.
*Kanal muss neu überdacht werden!*


----------



## JansonJanson (26. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Apotherker-Front muss arbeiten, bzw. ist für GähnA1 nicht zu begeistern?



Prinzipiell ja, aber im dunklen nix gut Radln ... hoab no ka Licht am Radl 

am We hatte ich auch mal nen 20kg Bike...15kg Bike und 5kg Eismatsch ... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade meinen Hobel geputzt, 1 Dose Bremsenspray und extra meinen Winterfest gemachten Wasser Außenanschluss wieder aktiviert. Trotzdem fast 40 min geschruppt Kette lies sich fast nicht mehr rückwärts treten, das Schaltwerk hat vor lauter Sand blockiert. Gut das ich das Bremsenspray so günstig bekomme sonst müsste ich alles mit Seifenwasser abwaschen. Das würde mich umbringen.
> Für die Klamotten bin ich ja Gott sei dank nicht zuständig  Nur fürs dreckig machen.
> *Kanal muss neu überdacht werden!*



ja, wieder mal nightr in der fränkischen, ned so a siff wie am kanal, und ned so langweilig, ober ich war ja nedamla noch dabei


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tBypOOu4LM8

oh mann, die haben die Ruhe wech.........


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> Am samstag könnt mer mal wieder techn.training machen, am brotzeittrail so um 12.00uhr wetter soll gut werden, und bernd, falls du dabei bist, nimm der an fallschirm mit oder a haifischkäfig, ich sicher dich lieber da ned
> @roland
> wegen ostern, ich nehm schon gründonnerstag und osterdienstag urlaub, ist besser wegen staus, bloss fall du für nächstes jahr urlaubsplanung machen musst


SAmstag ist bei mir schlecht!! Wie schaut es am Sonntag aus??


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tBypOOu4LM8
> 
> oh mann, die haben die Ruhe wech.........


Wer bist den du?


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> SAmstag ist bei mir schlecht!! Wie schaut es am Sonntag aus??



mir egal, ob samstag oder sonntag oder samstag und sonntag, samstag aber erst ab 12.00uhr am treffpkt und sonntag ned vor 11.oouhr.
also roland, was sagst, mir isses wurscht, wer kommt den überhaupt alles mit??
ja und wo treff mer uns jetzt, matterhparke oder brotzeittrail


----------



## ragazza (26. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst etz eigentlich scho fort, alter Vulkanforscher. hast du dich mit deinem berühmten Ragazza verewigt.



Bin scho no da,aber nächste wochen um die Zeit gibts kalte Cervesa unter Palmen.


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer bist den du?



Der, der immer ein bisschen besser ist als du............


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der, der immer ein bisschen besser ist als du............


Wade Simmons?? Sei gegrüßt alter Kanadier!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir egal, ob samstag oder sonntag oder samstag und sonntag, samstag aber erst ab 12.00uhr am treffpkt und sonntag ned vor 11.oouhr.
> also roland, was sagst, mir isses wurscht, wer kommt den überhaupt alles mit??
> ja und wo treff mer uns jetzt, matterhparke oder brotzeittrail


Sonntag bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Können ja mit Brotzeittrail starten und uns dann "vorarbeiten". Aber bitte nicht wieder dein fettiges Gesicht gegen meinen schönen Lenker drücken Peter!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bin scho no da,aber nächste wochen um die Zeit gibts kalte Cervesa unter Palmen.


Weiß ja nicht ob du im Krankenhaus Bier saufen darfst. Verträgt sich nicht mit den Schmerzmitteln! Oder was meinen die Apotheker unter uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also beim Bernd kein Unterschied zu sonst oder?


Kommen eigentlich auch zahnlose auf die Marin Homepage?
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ragazza (26. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht ob du im Krankenhaus Bier saufen darfst. Verträgt sich nicht mit den Schmerzmitteln! Oder was meinen die Apotheker unter uns?



 Äh,wieso Krankenhaus,das hat der Reiseveranstalter gar nicht erwähnt,hab ich gar nicht gebucht.Und wenn,als Bruder einer Apothekerin weiss ich:Schmerzmittel und Bier sind eine klasse Mischung.Und dann noch zwei drei spanische Krankenpflegerinnen....


----------



## Axalp (26. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir egal, ob samstag oder sonntag oder samstag und sonntag, samstag aber erst ab 12.00uhr am treffpkt und sonntag ned vor 11.oouhr.
> also roland, was sagst, mir isses wurscht, wer kommt den überhaupt alles mit??
> ja und wo treff mer uns jetzt, matterhparke oder brotzeittrail



Peter, ein TOP-Vorschlag. Ab 11 bzw. 12 klingt super! 



Schoschi schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tBypOOu4LM8
> 
> oh mann, die haben die Ruhe wech.........



Den Titel muss man noch ändern: "Rallye Crash auf Hochdeutsch"


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2008)

Samstag 12.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz. Muschelquelle usw.

Sollten welche übrig bleiben können wir ja den Sonntag 11.00 Uhr genau ausmachen. Brotzeittrail oder ähnlich.
Vielleicht hot ja der Herr Kubik seine Kiste auch mal wieder einsatzbereit dann kann er ja mal wieder mit gehen äh fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2008)

Also ich bin Samstag def. raus.
Wer wäre denn Sonntag dabei?


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich bin Samstag def. raus.
> Wer wäre denn Sonntag dabei?



ich,wenn nichs dazwischen kommt


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2008)

samstag 1200uhr matterh . OK


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich bin Samstag def. raus.
> Wer wäre denn Sonntag dabei?



dann wird wenigstens der Samstag schön.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann wird wenigstens der Samstag schön.


Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2008)

Der starke August und ich treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:30 Uhr in Muggendorf am Brotzeittrailparklatz. Wer hat noch Bock?


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2008)

Bock schon aber nicht auf dich


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der starke August und ich treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:30 Uhr in Muggendorf am Brotzeittrailparklatz. Wer hat noch Bock?



Ich sag 'mal unter Vorbehalt zu. 
Was wird sonst noch gefahren? Riesenburg? Zwecklersgraben?

Samstag weiss ich noch net so recht - überleg ich mir noch.


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich sag 'mal unter Vorbehalt zu.
> Was wird sonst noch gefahren? Riesenburg? Zwecklersgraben?
> 
> Samstag weiss ich noch net so recht - überleg ich mir noch.



du kannst doch ned freitag u samsag abend saufen gehn


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du kannst doch ned freitag u samsag abend saufen gehn



Ob des blos nu saufen is  In dennan Kreise wo der jetzt verkehrt.


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2008)

Nee, nee, nix nur saufen - sondern das hier:

Es wird Zeit dass mein kleiner Freund hier was anderes als Kellerwände sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nix nur saufen - sondern das hier:
> 
> Es wird Zeit dass mein kleiner Freund hier was anderes als Kellerwände sieht.


Du wolltest doch sicher sagen: " Es wird Zeit dass mein kleiner Freund hier was anderes als meine rechte Hand sieht!"


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch sicher sagen: " Es wird Zeit dass mein kleiner Freund hier was anderes als meine rechte Hand sieht!"



ja , zur abwechslung mal die linke


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2008)

Bernd, Peter:


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2008)

oder beidhändig es kommt ja auf die Grösse an. (Der Hände)


----------



## HTWolfi (29. November 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> samstag 1200uhr matterh . OK



Wenn's sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dann werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahrn


----------



## 0815p (29. November 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn's sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dann werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahrn



hey ombre, wo worst denn du die ganze zeit,schö dasde wieder mal dabei bist


----------



## Axalp (29. November 2008)

Ich setze heut' aus. Morgen bin ich aber dabei!

Viel Spass Euch.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn's sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dann werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahrn



Ein verschollener!! Konnsd ma heud gleich a boa driggsla zeign.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ein verschollener!! Konnsd ma heud gleich a boa driggsla zeign.


Jawoll!! LAs dir was zeigen! Besonders den Trick: "Wie kann ich 10 Kilo Übergewicht mit einer Radhose und einem zu engem Trikot verbergen?"


----------



## Axalp (29. November 2008)

Rathsberg DH-Session war heute sehr lustig!

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Maxxis Minions bei tiefen Böden und Schlamm völlig ihren Dienst versagen. War alles sehr unkontrolliert heute .

Also morgen 11.30 Uhr Muggendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Rathsberg DH-Session war heute sehr lustig!
> 
> Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Maxxis Minions bei tiefen Böden und Schlamm völlig ihren Dienst versagen. War alles sehr unkontrolliert heute .
> 
> Also morgen 11.30 Uhr Muggendorf?


Yes!


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2008)

Wenn ich bis 11.30 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt bin, braucht Ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2008)

komm roland,mir könna a tour mit adlersta davormachen, wenns denn rest der truppe nix ausmächt, und brotzeittail. lässt halt aus, is doch ka proplem, dann fohr mer halt von parkpl die strass hoch, auf trail nach mortiz den altersheimt runter, schotter rauf und dann zum brotzeittr.


----------



## Axalp (30. November 2008)

Ich bin ohnehin mal wieder "angeschlagen".  Kannst also ruhig mitfahren. 
Bis gleich


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin ohnehin mal wieder "angeschlagen".  Kannst also ruhig mitfahren.
> Bis gleich



Wie ich hörte bist nicht nur du angeschlagen. hab mit dem Jochen gestern eine kurze Tour machen wollen waren dann aber doch 32 KM und 900 HM. War mal wieder richtig schön so eine Tour. Und ohne bergab Eskapaden hält auch das Gelenk.
Haben dann an der Muschelquelle noch den: Friedel, Peter, Daniel, und ein Grossmaul getroffen. Der Daniel fährt an dem Block unerreicht.


----------



## Axalp (1. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie ich hörte bisst nicht nur du angeschlagen....



Hat sich gestern echt gelohnt: Einmal hoch zum Brotzeit-Trail, erst nach gefühlten 20 Versuchen durchgekommen, dann Felge sinnloserweise geschrottet, nach 5km und 150 Hm Tag gelaufen


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und ein Grossmaul getroffen.





Hast du meinen Akku?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat sich gestern echt gelohnt: Einmal hoch zum Brotzeit-Trail, erst nach gefühlten 20 Versuchen durchgekommen, dann Felge sinnloserweise geschrottet, nach 5km und 150 Hm Tag gelaufen


Es waren 20!


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2008)

@roland(der rest hat eh ka zeit um der uhrzeit
am mittwoch komm ich ca 15.30 zu dir, zum nightr.
fohrmer übern (du wast scho) zur kanzel, mach mer die ein oder andere abfahrt, und dann wieder übern(du wast scho) zurück mit licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat sich gestern echt gelohnt: Einmal hoch zum Brotzeit-Trail, erst nach gefühlten 20 Versuchen durchgekommen, dann Felge sinnloserweise geschrottet, nach 5km und 150 Hm Tag gelaufen



ja echt mist, ich glaub wir müssen im winter awen touren mit einplana,damit sich des verschrotten dann wenigstens lohnt


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland(der rest hat eh ka zeit um der uhrzeit
> am mittwoch komm ich ca 15.30 zu dir, zum nightr.
> fohrmer übern (du wast scho) zur kanzel, mach mer die ein oder andere abfahrt, und dann wieder übern(du wast scho) zurück mit licht



ja ich hab Dsaid. Apropo Dsaid wo issn eigendlich der Wolf und die sieben Geisslein abbliem. Der hockt bestimmt in seim Heizraum und übt des Friireidn.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2008)

Wann machen wir denn mal alle bzw. paar mehr bissi Rathsberg DH Session ?!


----------



## Axalp (1. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wann machen wir denn mal alle bzw. paar mehr bissi Rathsberg DH Session ?!



Ich wär' nächsten Samstag wieder am Start. Der Flo hat 'nen SwampThing, den er mir zum probieren leiht 

Wenn der Schorsch net arbeiten muss ist er bestimmt auch mit am Start, richtig?
Der Rest ist dafür wohl eher nicht zu begeistern. Vielleicht noch der Sven, aber dafür extra auf Erlangen fahren lohnt wahrscheinlich net.



peter metz schrieb:


> ja echt mist, ich glaub wir müssen im winter awen touren mit einplana,damit sich des verschrotten dann wenigstens lohnt



Wenn's wenigstens ein ordentlicher Abgang gewesen wäre, aber nein - knickt im Stehen um, ich glaub ich spinn...


----------



## Schoschi (1. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn der Schorsch net arbeiten muss ist er bestimmt auch mit am Start, richtig?
> 
> 
> > Klaro, aber wie es aussieht........ich darf gar nicht dran denken.........:kotz:...................da hilft nur ..............vielleicht kann ich  früh in die Firma dann könnt ich nachmittags weng mitmischen........


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Axalp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn der Schorsch net arbeiten muss ist er bestimmt auch mit am Start, richtig?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (1. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schoschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Axalp schrieb:
> ...


----------



## schu2000 (1. Dezember 2008)

Erlangen is wirklich a weng weit...bin momentan eh mit dem Wiederaufbau und Ausbau meiner Kondition beschäftigt und an den Wochenenden immer so lang auf Achse wie es geht, was ich auch zur intensiven Trailsuche nutze  Und zwei Satz neue Reifen muss ich am Wochenende auch testen


----------



## S*P*J (1. Dezember 2008)

hey ihr Leutenbacher, a Frage?  seit ihr schon mal am Wannbacher Berg gefahren? Wir waren da am WE, da gibts ja nen echt geilen Trail!


----------



## Axalp (1. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Erlangen is wirklich a weng weit...bin momentan eh mit dem Wiederaufbau und Ausbau meiner Kondition beschäftigt und an den Wochenenden immer so lang auf Achse wie es geht...



Meinst Du Kondition beim saufen oder beim biken? 
Mach' doch kein so'n Quatsch.



S*P*J schrieb:


> hey ihr Leutenbacher, a Frage?  seit ihr schon mal am Wannbacher Berg gefahren? Wir waren da am WE, da gibts ja nen echt geilen Trail!




Ich könnt' ja jetzt gemein sein und sagen: Schreib dem RolandMC eine PN und frag danach! 

Spass beiseite:
Meinst den "Kirschenweg" (beginnt östlich von Buckenreuth - Markierung roter Kreis + "Kirschen")
oder seid ihr von Hardt aus runter in Richtung Wannbach (Gegenüber Rötelfels)?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> hey ihr Leutenbacher, a Frage?  seit ihr schon mal am Wannbacher Berg gefahren? Wir waren da am WE, da gibts ja nen echt geilen Trail!


Wage es nicht uns alle als Leutenbacher zu bezeichnen!! Sind nur zwei und die sind nur geduldet!!! Können den Threadtitel ja leider nicht mehr ändern!! Wo seit ihr den runter? Kennen eigentlich  mittlerweile so ziemlich alles in der Fränkischen. Außer vielleicht der eine Leutenbacher, der findet nichteinmal den Weg zu seinem Auto wenn er zwei Tage nicht gefahren ist. 
@ Roland: Ähnlichkeiten mit dir sind rein zufällig und spiegeln nicht die Meinung des Verfassers wieder!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich könnt' ja jetzt gemein sein und sagen: Schreib dem RolandMC eine PN und frag danach!



Hi Hi!! Ich sehe wir verstehen uns!!
HAbe ohne deinen Post zu lesen im Prinzip das gleiche gepostet!


----------



## schu2000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Meinst Du Kondition beim saufen .......



Na na na schließ mal net von Dir auf andere


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wage es nicht uns alle als Leutenbacher zu bezeichnen!!



O.K dann bezeichne ich *dich* halt als Volldepp. Wenn dir das besser gefällt.

Wie sollte denn der fred denn sonst heissen. Vielleicht: In Hausen kann man gut Biken und ...... oder der Spargelstecherfred
*Fredverfasser: Olek und Polek*


----------



## shift (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr Nasen,

falls jemand bedarf ein Reifen hat, kann er mir mal eine PN schreiben. Habe da noch den einen oder anderen (alles ungefahren)
Vom Roland weiss ich mittlerweile das er genügend hat-Du fährst einfach zu wenig!

bye stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wär' nächsten Samstag wieder am Start. Der Flo hat 'nen SwampThing, den er mir zum probieren leiht
> 
> Wenn der Schorsch net arbeiten muss ist er bestimmt auch mit am Start, richtig?
> Der Rest ist dafür wohl eher nicht zu begeistern. Vielleicht noch der Sven, aber dafür extra auf Erlangen fahren lohnt wahrscheinlich net.



Du meinst diesen kommenden Samstag oder ?! 
Naja .... wenn das Wetter so bleibt wirst mit dem Swamp Dings a Probs haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na na na schließ mal net von Dir auf andere



Ich seh' schon; mein Ruf ist vollends im Eimer... 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen kommenden Samstag oder ?!
> Naja .... wenn das Wetter so bleibt wirst mit dem Swamp Dings a Probs haben



Alles besser als meine jetzige *Wicki-wicki-Bereifung*.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich seh' schon; mein Ruf ist vollends im Eimer...



Gut erkannt Sherlock


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2008)

Und wer ist dran Schuld .... das ApothekerVölkchen 

und da hast Recht ... deine 2.7er ... sind so was für nen Arsch bei Matsch ... hehe 

und next time Rathsberg bitte lächeln beim hochschieben, Du sahst immer so angestrengt aus wie Du oben angekommen bist


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2008)

Tja, früher - das waren noch Zeiten. Da konnte man biken und trinken noch schön trennen. Mit Euch ist das ja schier unmöglich (damit meine ich auch den AX samt Beteiligten!!!) 

Zitat: *"ORSCH"*

Du: 15 kg - Ich: 20 kg


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2008)

@roland
wenns morgen um die uhrzeit pisst, fohr ich ned, weil bei uns schiffts grad, aber dann ruf ich dich an, ansonsten um 15.30 bei dir


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> wenns morgen um die uhrzeit pisst, fohr ich ned, weil bei uns schiffts grad, aber dann ruf ich dich an, ansonsten um 15.30 bei dir



ja wenn es morgen so nasskalt ist dann verschieben wir lieber. Bei uns schifft es den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja wenn es morgen so nasskalt ist dann verschieben wir lieber. Bei uns schifft es den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger.


Ja ja! In solchen Tälern, in denen Inzucht zum guten Ton gehört hängen die Regenwolken immer richtig zäh fest!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ja! In solchen Tälern, in denen Inzucht zum guten Ton gehört hängen die Regenwolken immer richtig zäh fest!!



Redest du von Kunreuth denn das ist doch dein Heimatplanet.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey breyer des wär doch auch was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo meine Süssen 

Muss noch schnell tschüss sagen,in 10 h geht mein Flieger,und immer schön locker bleiben.Melde mich in 15 Tagen wieder


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Wetter und hoffentlich noch schönere Trails! Bitte keinen Ragazza ohne uns machen


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Dezember 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo meine Süssen
> 
> Muss noch schnell tschüss sagen,in 10 h geht mein Flieger,und immer schön locker bleiben.Melde mich in 15 Tagen wieder


Schließ mich dem Markus an! Und lass die Esel und Ziegen in Ruhe du alter Bock!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo meine Süssen
> 
> Muss noch schnell tschüss sagen,in 10 h geht mein Flieger,und immer schön locker bleiben.Melde mich in 15 Tagen wieder



Schönen Bike Urlaub werde dich jetzt mal 14 tage lang beneiden.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr Bodenbrüter........
In Streitberg ham se ne kleine FR-Strecke gebaut, ist was fürn kleinen Flugschein. Der Bernd Simmons war schon mal dort, hat aber wagemutig verweigert was ich so gehört habe.........

Lohnt jetzt nicht extra dahinzugondeln, aber ideal bei ner Tour da mal vorbeizuschauen. Sind aber noch kräftig am bauen, grad entsteht ein Drop mittlerer Größe, aber noch ohne gescheite Landung.........Alles locker mitm Lightenduro fahrbar......


----------



## Axalp (3. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey ihr Bodenbrüter........
> In Streitberg ham se ne kleine FR-Strecke gebaut, ist was fürn kleinen Flugschein. Der Bernd Simmons war schon mal dort, hat aber wagemutig verweigert was ich so gehört habe.........
> 
> Lohnt jetzt nicht extra dahinzugondeln, aber ideal bei ner Tour da mal vorbeizuschauen. Sind aber noch kräftig am bauen, grad entsteht ein Drop mittlerer Größe, aber noch ohne gescheite Landung.........Alles locker mitm Lightenduro fahrbar......



Meinst das Ding oberhalb "der Rampe des Schweigens"  ? Von der Höhe her pille-palle, aber die Landung ist vielleicht 1-1.5m lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi das ist nichts für dich denn da steht kein Lift o. ä. damit du bergauf kommst.
Und ich will dich nicht dauernd bergauf tragen.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schoschi das ist nichts für dich denn da steht kein Lift o. ä. damit du bergauf kommst.
> Und ich will dich nicht dauernd bergauf tragen.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2008)

Jo des mein ich, wollt jetzt öffentlich nicht sagen wo es ist, weißt ja nicht welcher Grüner das so mitliest, wir hatten da ja schonmal so nen Spezialagenten, wir erinnern uns! 
@Markus: Änder mal deinen Beitrag am besten..........

Das mit der Landung schaut schwieriger aus als es ist, brauchst nur reinrollen lassen.........Landung ist groß genug........schaut nur so aus


----------



## Axalp (3. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo des mein ich, wollt jetzt öffentlich nicht sagen wo es ist, weißt ja nicht welcher Grüner das so mitliest, wir hatten da ja schonmal so nen Spezialagenten, wir erinnern uns!
> @Markus: Änder mal deinen Beitrag am besten..........
> 
> Das mit der Landung schaut schwieriger aus als es ist, brauchst nur reinrollen lassen.........Landung ist groß genug........schaut nur so aus



Es schaut meist alles schlimmer aus, als es tatsächlich ist (siehe PN-Video) 

Wir sind im übrigen auf jeden Fall am Samstag am Rathsberg. Da sind die Sprünge wesentlich besser "geshaped". 
Ich denke mal zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr. Es empfiehlt sich schmale Schlamm-Bereifung aufzuziehen...


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2008)

da mein alter Bikekollege wohl bald immer 24 Std. am tag arbeiten muss, war ich alleine unterwegs und hab mein LT mal den Schnee gezeigt. War ganz in der Nähe unterwegs an dem Platz den wir laut Schoschi nicht nennen dürfen. Wollte dann noch zum Pavillon aber ein schleichender Plattfuss zwang mich zur Umkehr. War heute aber mehr als wicki wicki so sche... glatt war es noch nie.


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2008)

ja schitt, grad heim komma, obwohl ich scho um 4.00uhr angfangt hab zum ärbern, ich versteh des a ned, die an ham kurzärbert, die annern solln am besten rund um die uhr schuften, jetzt hock ich  mich noch a std aufn spinningbike, und dann ist scho wieder der tach rum, voll der müll, wird zeit das urlaub kommt


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute aber mehr als wicki wicki so sche... glatt war es noch nie.



Für solche Fälle hab ich seit heut den hier:





Da passts mir ganz gut das es schon seit heut früh irgendwann ganz ordentlich schneit, in den höheren Lagen dürft jetzt scho wieder gut Schnee liegen...und bleibts hoffentlich auch bis zum Wochenende! Dann kann ich die Teile gleich mal ordentlich testen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Nokian sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber ich bin auf deinen Test gespannt wenn es über Felsen gepaart mit Laub und Schnee geht. nach 50 m  Spitzkehrentrail ist mir mein LT mit Vorder -und Hinterreifen weggerutscht. Und das alle paar Meter. Habe auch bergab einiges schieben müssen (Muschelquelle Block usw.).
Aber bergauf alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ähm...dass die Nokian zu 99% unter richtig verschneiten und vereisten Verhältnissen zum Einsatz kommen ist Dir schon klar oder??


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ähm...dass die Nokian zu 99% unter richtig verschneiten und vereisten Verhältnissen zum Einsatz kommen ist Dir schon klar oder??


D.h. ja dann 1-2-mal nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe auch bergab einiges schieben müssen (Muschelquelle Block usw.).


Is ja nix neues!


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> D.h. ja dann 1-2-mal nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Winter!



Sag das net...bei uns waren letzten Winter mindestens zwei Wochen lang sämtliche Bergauffahrwege total vereist...da hätt ich mir auch schon ein paar Schbaikreifn gewünscht  und Schnee hatten wir auch mal ne zeitlang ausreichend


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sag das net...bei uns waren letzten Winter mindestens zwei Wochen lang sämtliche Bergauffahrwege total vereist...da hätt ich mir auch schon ein paar Schbaikreifn gewünscht  und Schnee hatten wir auch mal ne zeitlang ausreichend


Gut zu wissen wo sich der Winter immer so rumtreibt!!
Wennst ihn mal wieder trifft schick ihn mal bei uns vorbei!!


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen wo sich der Winter immer so rumtreibt!!
> Wennst ihn mal wieder trifft schick ihn mal bei uns vorbei!!



Ach nee der soll lieber hier bleiben, is recht witzig unter solchen Bedingungen mitm Bike auf Achse zu gehen


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ähm...dass die Nokian zu 99% unter richtig verschneiten und vereisten Verhältnissen zum Einsatz kommen ist Dir schon klar oder??



Ähm...dass ein Spikereifen bei den *gestrigen Bedingungen* besser gewesen wäre ist dir schon klar oder.

siehe Bild: das weiße ist Schnee.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ähm...dass ein Spikereifen bei den *gestrigen Bedingungen* besser gewesen wäre ist dir schon klar oder.
> 
> siehe Bild: das weiße ist Schnee.



   Schnee heißt nicht gleich Notwendigkeit für Spikereifen.
Bin bei meinen letzten Touren auch größtenteils recht gut mit normaler Sommerbereifung zurechtgekommen. Und da war auch allerlei verschiedener Untergrund mit dabei 
Schlecht geschlafen? Noch keinen Kaffee getrunken??


----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2008)

Machst Du damit nicht die Reifen kaputt? Die tiefen Temperaturen sind doch bestimmt nicht so gesund für die weichen Gummi-Mischungen.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Die 42er Bereifung schlummert schon längst zu Hause im Fahrradzimmer  bin die letzten Tage mit Ardent/Minion F-Kombination gefahren


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Schnee heißt nicht gleich Notwendigkeit für Spikereifen.
> Bin bei meinen letzten Touren auch größtenteils recht gut mit normaler Sommerbereifung zurechtgekommen. Und da war auch allerlei verschiedener Untergrund mit dabei
> Schlecht geschlafen? Noch keinen Kaffee getrunken??



Gut geschlafen, genug Kaffee getrunken.

Ich wusste nicht das wenn man 10 mal im Schnee gefahren ist, man automatisch ein Reifenspezialist ist. Also brauch ich ja nicht mehr zu fragen. Nur noch 8 mal fahren und ich bin auch ein Reifenguru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Reifenspezialist...alles klar Du Rahmenspezialist  Les nochmal mein Post durch, da steht dass ich größtenteils mit der normalen (Touren-)Bereifung zurecht gekommen bin. Wenns heftiger wird (und um a bissl auszuprobieren) kommen halt die Spikereifen zum Einsatz...


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2008)

@roland u wer lust hat
wegen moin, denke so um 1100uhr in fränkische kläranlage pottensta, ich ruf dich aber davor ca 1000uhr an , wegen wetter, und ob ichs bis 1100 uhr schaff.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2008)

peter Metz schrieb:


> @roland U Wer Lust Hat
> Wegen Moin, Denke So Um 1100uhr In Fränkische Kläranlage Pottensta, Ich Ruf Dich Aber Davor Ca 1000uhr An , Wegen Wetter, Und Ob Ichs Bis 1100 Uhr Schaff.



O.k.


----------



## Axalp (5. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u wer lust hat
> wegen moin, denke so um 1100uhr in fränkische kläranlage pottensta, ich ruf dich aber davor ca 1000uhr an , wegen wetter, und ob ichs bis 1100 uhr schaff.



Ka Dsaid. S'geht auf den Rathsberg. Fährt Sonntag jemand Fränksiche?


----------



## kubikjch (5. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, ich hab immer noch die Rotzn. Vielleicht am Sonntag.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2008)

Zurück von Pottensta. Haben heute zum ersten mal Freerideziegen gesehen. Peter und ich fragten uns wie die da rauf gekommen sind. Ein sausteiler Felsen aber die hatten wohl Maxxis Hufe.
Gefahren sind wir heute den 601er, Hankantentrail, Ziegentrail. und einen neuen interessanten. War heute alles saumässig Wicki Wicki. Besonders die Holzstufen. 
Sehr schöne Tour heute !!
Fertig und angefangen zu regnen. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2008)

ja , des war heut super, all die trails bei nässe, was mach mer denn im sommer dannund beim nächsten mal die andere neue trail variante


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey Käptn Red!

Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine Klumptentakel in deinen Fotos?
Hab heut den Markus getroffen und der hat mir den heißen Tip gegeben da mal zu stöbern. Seit wann werden im Forum solche Missgeschicke nicht mehr breitgetreten.......? Wenn du dich langmachst musst du das posten, wir wollen schließlich alle was davon haben...........


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Käptn Red!
> 
> Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine Klumptentakel in deinen Fotos?
> Hab heut den Markus getroffen und der hat mir den heißen Tip gegeben da mal zu stöbern. Seit wann werden im Forum solche Missgeschicke nicht mehr breitgetreten.......? Wenn du dich langmachst musst du das posten, wir wollen schließlich alle was davon haben...........


Insider wurden bestens informiert!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Käptn Red!
> 
> Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine Klumptentakel in deinen Fotos?
> Hab heut den Markus getroffen und der hat mir den heißen Tip gegeben da mal zu stöbern. Seit wann werden im Forum solche Missgeschicke nicht mehr breitgetreten.......? Wenn du dich langmachst musst du das posten, wir wollen schließlich alle was davon haben...........



Es war eigentlich kein richtiger Sturz. Es war mehr ein zur Seite kippen und auf Peter landen. Und wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meinem Finger in seinem Ohr oder einer anderer Körperöffnung hängen geblieben. Also wenn ich das so sehe ist eigentlich der Peter schuld


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

@ Klein Breyer und Schorsch,

da ist für heuer noch was offen !!
Genannt Helmbrecherkantn.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2008)

Das Ding fahr ich doch nach nem schönen Rausch im Schlaf ... 

Wann ist denn nun mal NWD 9 Evening ....


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

ja wann treffen wir uns denn mal beim Meister der Trailtechniken Breyer.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja wann treffen wir uns denn mal beim Meister der Trailtechniken Breyer.



Wenn du wieder gesund bist!! Buahhhhh!!!!
Ne soll ja noch in diesem Leben klappen.
Bin leider im Moment viel unterwegs.
In diesem Jahr könnte ich noch den Samstag nach Weinnachten anbieten. (27.12.)


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Das Ding fahr ich doch nach nem schönen Raus im Schlaf ...
> 
> Wann ist denn nun mal NWD 9 Evening ....


Was ist denn bitte ein "schöner Raus"???
Hast du keine Rechtschreibtabletten in deinem Saftladen?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

27. klingt ja schon mal gut. Wird zwar der ein oder andere im östlichen Schwarzwald sein aber der Grossteil müsste da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2008)

@Saddamchen: ich würd aufpassen was Du beim NWD Abend trinken wirst ... hehe ...

jo der Herr Markus wird da ziemlich sicher nicht da sein, das ist nicht gut da er eine Person ist, die mit das Taxi zahlt


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: ich würd aufpassen was Du beim NWD Abend trinken wirst ... hehe ...
> 
> jo der Herr Markus wird da ziemlich sicher nicht da sein, das ist nicht gut da er eine Person ist, die mit das Taxi zahlt



So ist das! Der Christopher wär' ja bestimmt auch gerne dabei. Gernot auch? Machen wir das lieber im neuen Jahr - von mir aus auch unter der Woche 

Wer ist z.B. am 05.01. verfügbar?


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es war eigentlich kein richtiger Sturz. Es war mehr ein zur Seite kippen und auf Peter landen. Und wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meinem Finger in seinem Ohr oder einer anderer Körperöffnung hängen geblieben. Also wenn ich das so sehe ist eigentlich der Peter schuld



mich wundert nur , das ich nicht verletzt wurde, denn meistens bekomm ja ich immer die Prügel, wenns die andren schmeisst


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> So ist das! Der Christopher wär' ja bestimmt auch gerne dabei. Gernot auch? Machen wir das lieber im neuen Jahr - von mir aus auch unter der Woche
> 
> Wer ist z.B. am 05.01. verfügbar?


Also von mir aus auch im neuen Jahr.
Bin aber bis 09.01. in der Slowakei. Also dann so am16./17.

Ps: Was mein ihr? Roland kann sich doch mit seiner schönen neuen Melonenhand als Haupdarsteller für Hellboy 3 bewerben oder?
Die passenden Hörner hat im Pia mit Sicherheit auch schon verpasst. Und hässlich genug ist er ja auch!


----------



## Schoschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Ihr müsst ja echte Freunde sein...........
Den Helmbrecher hab ich schon ganz verdrängt..........dann mach man halt bei Nässe.......dann sind wir wieder vornedran..........hehe
Auf den NWD9 wart ich auch noch, noch nix eingetroffen bei mir........


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...östlichen Schwarzwald...



Oha, Respekt. Da hat einer in schwarzwälder Geographie aber sehr gut aufgepasst:


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oha, Respekt. Da hat einer in schwarzwälder Geographie aber sehr gut aufgepasst:



Ist da auch jeder mit jedem verwandt?


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja echte Freunde sein...........
> Den Helmbrecher hab ich schon ganz verdrängt..........dann mach man halt bei Nässe.......dann sind wir wieder vornedran..........hehe
> Auf den NWD9 wart ich auch noch, noch nix eingetroffen bei mir........


Schoschi do machmer amol a Geheimagzion zum däsdn odder?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und hässlich genug ist er ja auch!



Wenn du immer im Ausland bist hört sich das von deiner Frau aber ganz anders an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Oha, Respekt. Da hat einer in schwarzwälder Geographie aber sehr gut aufgepasst:



Ja ich habe jede Landkarte und jeden Trail im Kopf.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja echte Freunde sein...........
> Den Helmbrecher hab ich schon ganz verdrängt..........dann mach man halt bei Nässe.......dann sind wir wieder vornedran..........hehe
> Auf den NWD9 wart ich auch noch, noch nix eingetroffen bei mir........



helmbrecherkante bei Nässe da würd ich auch gerne zuschauen.


----------



## B3ppo (10. Dezember 2008)

5.1. klingt super, 16./17. bin ich im hohen Norden.
Hoff der Finger ist bald wieder stabil genug zum Biken.
@ Markus, kein Interesse an dem Saftey-Jacket. Das behindert meine Beweglichkeit 
Edit: Außerdem ist die nächste Investition ein Big-TV


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich habe jede Landkarte und jeden Trail im Kopf.



Bisd scho widder beim Ongl Römer?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bisd scho widder beim Ongl Römer?



na heud ned scho wieder.


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> helmbrecherkante bei Nässe da würd ich auch gerne zuschauen.



Ich auch. 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist da *auch* jeder mit jedem verwandt?



Was heisst hier auch? 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werden!



B3ppo schrieb:


> 5.1. klingt super, 16./17. bin ich im hohen Norden.



Der Gastgeber hat schon geschrieben, dass er in der Slowakei ist.
Ist aber eigentlich egal. Seine Frau freut sich bestimmt über unsern' Besuch... *Deckung* 



B3ppo schrieb:


> @ Markus, kein Interesse an dem Saftey-Jacket. Das behindert meine Beweglichkeit



Ich erinner' Dich daran, wenn Du das nächste Mal eingeschlagen bist.
Uneinsichtig wie die kleinen Kinder. Nee, nee, nee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Dezember 2008)

@B3ppo: man denkt erst immer Ã¼ber nen Safety Upgrade nach wenns mal richtig weh tat... hab deshalb ja auch 3 schÃ¶ne Narben am Arm  
Deswegen wÃ¼rd ich mir das schon mal Ã¼berlegen.... aber du als alter CC-ler braucht wirklich kein Safety-Jacket  ich werd dafÃ¼r sicher wieder bluten mÃ¼ssen wenn ich am Berg hinter her hechel ... aber ... egal 

Mit Deiner gewonnen Beweglichkeit windest Dich einfach in der Luft an den BÃ¤umen vorbei ... 

â¬ ja ja der Markus war wieder schneller


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mich wundert nur , das ich nicht verletzt wurde, denn meistens bekomm ja ich immer die Prügel, wenns die andren schmeisst



Du bist halt unsere Bouldermatratze. Auf dich fliegt jeder.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @B3ppo: man denkt erst immer über nen Safety Upgrade nach wenns mal richtig weh tat... hab deshalb ja auch 3 schöne Narben am Arm
> Deswegen würd ich mir das schon mal überlegen.... aber du als alter CC-ler braucht wirklich kein Safety-Jacket  ich werd dafür sicher wieder bluten müssen wenn ich am Berg hinter her hechel ... aber ... egal
> 
> Mit Deiner gewonnen Beweglichkeit windest Dich einfach in der Luft an den Bäumen vorbei ...
> ...


Seine Beweglichkeit wird dann mit einem Gips irgendwann schlagartig gegen null gehen. Denn der heftige Einschlag kommt sicher. Die Frage ist nicht ob sondern wann!
Warum schnallt man sich denn an bzw. trägt Kombi und Helm beim Motorradfahren? Aber schließlich müssen Unfallchirurgen ja auch was zu tun haben.!


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2008)

@roland, woll mer morgen nochmal zum neua trail,ich weiss , es liegt schnee, aber ich brauch noch paar schnee fotos für mein Kalender, und da is ddie querung zum brayer trail a guts motiv, so um 13.30 kläranlage, wennst ka zeit hast, aned so schlimm, muss i halt den selbstauslöser benuzen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2008)

ja ich schau schon das ich dort bin. Können wir ja mal schauen was geht !


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ich schau schon das ich dort bin. Können wir ja mal schauen was geht !



super,also bis 13.30uhr


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2008)

ich fohr nacher zum artur, mei schaltaug holen, brauchst du was, dann kanns ich dir morgen mitbringen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2008)

ja bring mal a Freak mit.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ich schau schon das ich dort bin. Können wir ja mal schauen was geht !


Du hosd an Gnall! Immer schö des Gechadeil von dem macha wos am Leud empfehln! Jammer blus ned rum wenns di doch nu aufschnibbln!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du hosd an Gnall! Immer schö des Gechadeil von dem macha wos am Leud empfehln! Jammer blus ned rum wenns di doch nu aufschnibbln!!



Woasd Neidreidn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. Dezember 2008)

Mir war gestern weng langweilig...........
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXxfOdrVzU


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mir war gestern weng langweilig...........
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXxfOdrVzU



Ein bisschen zu schneller Bildwechsel. Ansonsten nicht schlecht. Das weckt schöne Erinnerungen - vor allem wenn man zum Fenster rausschaut 

Falls Dir am Samstag wieder langweilig ist: Advents-DH-Session am Rathsberg so ab 13 Uhr


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2008)

genau hier ... 

kommt mal alle an Rathsberg 

ich kann mich auch um Cafe kümmern, der Markus tut bestimmt tun gerne für uns Plätzchen backen, oder ?!


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> genau hier ...
> 
> kommt mal alle an Rathsberg
> 
> ich kann mich auch um Cafe kümmern, der Markus tut bestimmt tun gerne für uns Plätzchen backen, oder ?!



Hehe, heute back ich morgen brau ich...


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mir war gestern weng langweilig...........
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXxfOdrVzU



Ich bin 40 und mein Gehirn ist alkoholgeschädigt. Also sollte die Bildfolge etwas langsamer sein. 
Ansonsten für einen nicht Tourenfahrer.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2008)

...nur das mit der Frau... hehe das lässt Du mal wieder weg ... du DEPP 

aber das mit Kuchen wäre schon ne Sache, Herr Markus...


----------



## Schoschi (12. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

morgen könnts sogar klappen, mal schauen, wenn ich net in die Werkstatt muss. Zahnriemenwechsel steht an.
Reicht da das Helius? Das Ufo müsst ich erst zammschrauben. Mit Safetyjacket oder nur mit Schützer?


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2008)

Komplettmontur 
zieh eigentlich immer alles an, weil hält auch schön warm im Winter... hehe

also ich fahr alles mit meinem Spicy runter und funktz 1a
Schlammreifen wären nicht schlecht... Wet Screams / Mud Dh3 / Swamp Thing ... alles drunter wirst viel Spass haben


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> morgen könnts sogar klappen, mal schauen, wenn ich net in die Werkstatt muss. Zahnriemenwechsel steht an.
> Reicht da das Helius? Das Ufo müsst ich erst zammschrauben. Mit Safetyjacket oder nur mit Schützer?



Der Schorsch hat gerade mit mir telefoniert und nochmals Interesse bekundet. Jetzt gibt's keine Ausreden mehr. 

- Helius reicht. Ich fahr das BigHit auch nur zum posen
- Safetyjacket muss! - vor allem wenn man mit Minions durch die Bäume durchzirkeln muss.

Plätzchen schaff ich heute wohl nimmer, aber wir könnten nach dem radeln noch kurz auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt vorbei. Ich schmeiss 'ne Runde Glühwein.

@Jan: Deine Zilli ist natürlich auch eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2008)

@axalp/schoschi: wo Treffpunkt ?! Parkplatz Berg wo die Bergkirchweih ist !? Noch nen guter Treffpunkt wäre die Ecke Rudelweiherstraße / Otto-Götze Str. das ist fast am Einstieg in den DH ... Markus Du bist einfach Treffpunkt mit Schoschi - 15mins bei mir 

Sag das nicht zu laut, wenn Sie mit kommt dann musst mehr als einen Ausgeben  Sollen wir dann in Bike Montur da einlaufen ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin 40 und mein Gehirn ist alkoholgeschädigt.


Do soch I etz nix dazu wall sunsd soggsd du widder, das du des gwusd hosd das ich des soch! Und walli etz nix soch konnsd a du nix sogn!!


----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @axalp/schoschi: wo Treffpunkt ?! Parkplatz Berg wo die Bergkirchweih ist !? Noch nen guter Treffpunkt wäre die Ecke Rudelweiherstraße / Otto-Götze Str. das ist fast am Einstieg in den DH ... Markus Du bist einfach Treffpunkt mit Schoschi - 15mins bei mir
> 
> Sag das nicht zu laut, wenn Sie mit kommt dann musst mehr als einen Ausgeben  Sollen wir dann in Bike Montur da einlaufen ?!



Der Schorsch hat gemeint er arbeitet so bis 12...13 Uhr. Ich schlage vor wir gabeln Dich einfach unterwegs auf. Dann muss nämlich niemand in der Kälte warten.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @axalp/schoschi: wo Treffpunkt ?! Parkplatz Berg wo die Bergkirchweih ist !? Noch nen guter Treffpunkt wäre die Ecke Rudelweiherstraße / Otto-Götze Str. das ist fast am Einstieg in den DH ... Markus Du bist einfach Treffpunkt mit Schoschi - 15mins bei mir
> 
> Sag das nicht zu laut, wenn Sie mit kommt dann musst mehr als einen Ausgeben  Sollen wir dann in Bike Montur da einlaufen ?!


Der Threadtitel beschreibt den Treffpunkt auch für den Rathsberg eindeutig!!.
Bei anderen Treffpunkten neuen Thread eröffnen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Schorsch hat gemeint er arbeitet so bis 12...13 Uhr. Ich schlage vor wir gabeln Dich einfach unterwegs auf. Dann muss nämlich niemand in der Kälte warten.


Überleg dir schon mal wie du den Schoschi den Berg hochbringst!!
Vielleicht kannst ihn ja mit einem Riegel oder einem  leckerem Gelchen hochlocken!!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Dezember 2008)

@saddamchen:

kumm anfach mi  griggst a a leggerli 

@AxAlp: was meinst mit irgendwo aufgabeln?Kommt ihr hier bei mir vorbei ihr 2 ?! Wenn ja auf wann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel beschreibt den Treffpunkt auch für den Rathsberg eindeutig!!.
> Bei anderen Treffpunkten neuen Thread eröffnen!!



Warum? Erlangen gehört doch gewissermaßen zu Leutenbach!?! 
Kann ja ich nichts dafür, wenn sich die Leutenbacher nicht aus dem Loch trauen.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp: was meinst mit irgendwo aufgabeln?Kommt ihr hier bei mir vorbei ihr 2 ?! Wenn ja auf wann ...



Ja ich/wir fahr/en bei Dir durch. Liegt ja mehr oder weniger auf dem Weg.
Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht 100%ig sagen - schätzungsweise zwischen 13 und 13.30 - der Schorsch meldet sich aba nochmal bei mir.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Dezember 2008)

geht klar ... 
lass doch einfach mal aufm Handy anklingeln, oder ruf kurz durch wenn ihr los radelt ...


----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2008)

Tagchen,

also ich werd so gegen 1230 beim Axi sein, dann noch Radl ausladen und in den Raumanzug und dann gehts los, würd sagen wir trinken vorher schon 3 Glühwein, dann fühl ich mich immer so olympisch und der Fahrstil wird viel geschmeidiger................
Und heut mach ma Beweisvideos, ich hab die Kamera geladen.......mal schauen ob die was taugt......

@Großmaulbernd: Unterschätz mich net, du darfst net vergessen, ich hab den Vorteil der Jugend................


----------



## Axalp (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> also ich werd so gegen 1230 beim Axi sein, dann noch Radl ausladen und in den Raumanzug und dann gehts los, würd sagen wir trinken vorher schon 3 Glühwein, dann fühl ich mich immer so olympisch und der Fahrstil wird viel geschmeidiger................
> Und heut mach ma Beweisvideos, ich hab die Kamera geladen.......mal schauen ob die was taugt......
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> 
> @Großmaulbernd: Unterschätz mich net, du darfst net vergessen, ich hab den Vorteil der Jugend................


Buahh!! Der is ned schlechd!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Warum? Erlangen gehört doch gewissermaßen zu Leutenbach!?!



Richtig erkannt


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2008)

roland u ich waren am freitag snowbiken, mal was gans anderes, die trails bergab werden auf einmal ziemlich lang , und vorallen schwer






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Bilder, Peter! Vor allem das Letzte:


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

Na endlich versucht der Roland mal seine Verletzung auszukurieren. Er macht nichts Riskantes mehr, bei dem man plötzlich durch Wegrutschen eines Rades eine Belastungsspitze des defekten Haxens erzeugen könnte!!:

Wor des ned rechd fludschich aufn 601? Wie worsn sonsd ??


----------



## Axalp (13. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schöne Winterbilder!

Aber der Bernd hat scho recht, ganz harmlos sieht das nicht aus.

Bei uns war's umso harmloser: Alles voller Matsch, da fällt man wenigstens weich. 
Der Schorsch wird das ganze noch dokumentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

ja es waren mal wieder ca 4-5 KM, 2,5 Std. biken und so um 200-250HM. Aber es war echt genial laufen war schwieriger als fahren..


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na endlich versucht der Roland mal seine Verletzung auszukurieren. Er macht nichts Riskantes mehr, bei dem man plötzlich durch Wegrutschen eines Rades eine Belastungsspitze des defekten Haxens erzeugen könnte!!:
> 
> Wor des ned rechd fludschich aufn 601? Wie worsn sonsd ??



601èr war genial ! War scho rutschig weil der Untergrund ned gfroren war. Aber die Maxxis mit wenig Luft sind einfach genial. Es kummt etz von mir Laien weil mit die Reifen kenn i mi ned so aus do müsst ma eigentlich den Sven fragen. Aber des ist doch alles Schnee do fällt ma ja weich so auf die Felsn Ah der neue Trail is bei so am Wedder goa ned so einfach do is a schöne Schlüsselstell dabei ned gfährlich obba man muss ganz schön on die Felsn rumeiern. Wäre wahrscheinlich etwas für den Friedel


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2008)

SO SCHLIMM WARS A NED,bei der gschwindigkeit wo mir ghabt ham, kann eigendlich nix passieren, und wie roland scho sagt, laufen war da scho gfährlicher und gutes  fahrtrainig is es allemal


----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2008)

Oh mann,

das war echt a Fetz heut, vor allem weil ich nur einmal gefahren bin. Das Ersatzrad mit abgefahrenen Nobbbys, ich sags euch, hätte nicht gedacht wie wichtig die Reifenfrage ist. Konnts voll vergessen mit fahren. Hab aber weng gefilmt, einwandfrei geworden. Und nicht mal ein Sturz oder Schlammlürer dabei, das wärs halt gewesen...........der Markus 10m Schlitterbahn den Hang runter...............das hätte den Nachmittag noch perfekt abgerundet.

Dauert aber noch mit Video ummodeln und hochladen......mit mein alten PC....


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es kummt etz von mir Laien weil mit die Reifen kenn i mi ned so aus do müsst ma eigentlich den Sven fragen



Hat halt jeder so seine Spezialgebiete. Du kennst Dich halt dafür mit Verletzungen ganz gut aus, hast ja jetzt schon einiges durch


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hat halt jeder so seine Spezialgebiete. Du kennst Dich halt dafür mit Verletzungen ganz gut aus, hast ja jetzt schon einiges durch



ich denke da kann ich mir nächstes Jahr im Herbst auch einige Tipps von dir holen. Wenn du deine jetzige Neigung weiter ausbauen solltest.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke da kann ich mir nächstes Jahr im Herbst auch einige Tipps von dir holen. Wenn du deine jetzige Neigung weiter ausbauen solltest.



Naa hoffentlich net  wir wollen doch net den Teufel ähm Bernd an die Wand malen


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naa hoffentlich net  wir wollen doch net den Teufel ähm Bernd an die Wand malen


Losd mich ausm Spül sonsd grachds!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Dezember 2008)

@peter: schönes letztes Bild von Roland mit Sicht auf das Dörfchen 

unser Rathsbergtag war auch super, Wetter wieder 1a, von oben nix feuchtes,dafür war der Boden um so feuchter  Ne war echt nen riesen Feeetz mal wieder,Schlammschlacht,wobei der Schlamm heute eine feinenere,dünnere & schmierigere Konsitenz hatte als die letzten Tage 
Bin mal auf das kleine Video gespannt...jo nen Sturz (natürlich ohne Folgen) hat schon noch gefehlt auf dem Video.
I hob di gwoarnd Schoschi ... ja ja die Raafn, is scho eschentiell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2008)

Also,

hier mal das Filmchen von heut. Über Youtube halt ne scheiß Quali.
Muss mir mal nen anderen Anbieter suchen.
@Computerchecker: Wo ists am besten und am einfachsten Videos im WWW zu präsentieren.................?????

Also:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu2nHIn1mRI


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naa hoffentlich net  wir wollen doch net den Teufel ähm Bernd an die Wand malen



ja du hast Recht wollen wir den Bernd nicht an die Wand malen


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> SO SCHLIMM WARS A NED,bei der gschwindigkeit wo mir ghabt ham, *kann eigendlich nix passieren*,


Also des seh ich aweng anders!! Stell der amol vor der Mops fliechd no und lösd a Schneebrett aus!! Boddnstah wär wech von der Landkardn. Im Sommer wirds dann zugschüdd wall dord kanner mehr lebn moch von die Überlebenden und Omma drauf wärd a Kapelln baut als Gedenkstätte für die 500 Dodn!!
Des is dann gwasi der Ground Zero von Franggn!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Dezember 2008)

@schoschi: nice nice ... 

besser www.vimeo.com


----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also des seh ich aweng anders!! Stell der amol vor der Mops fliechd no und lösd a Schneebrett aus!! Boddnstah wär wech von der Landkardn. Im Sommer wirds dann zugschüdd wall dord kanner mehr lebn moch von die Überlebenden und Omma drauf wärd a Kapelln baut als Gedenkstätte für die 500 Dodn!!
> Des is dann gwasi der Ground Zero von Franggn!!



Dachte immer Ground Zero von Franggn ist Hausen.........die Witze von dort sind auch immer so flach................


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> hier mal das Filmchen von heut. Über Youtube halt ne scheiß Quali.
> Muss mir mal nen anderen Anbieter suchen.
> ...



Ist gut Georg Spielberg. Bei Anbieter musst du mal den Sven fragen der kennt sich aus. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal den Rathsberg gesehen. Der ADAC war auch dabei gelber Engel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dachte immer Ground Zero von Franggn ist Hausen.........die Witze von dort sind auch immer so flach................




Buuuaahhh  der war gut.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Buuuaahhh  der war gut.



Pffffffft!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dachte immer Ground Zero von Franggn ist Hausen.........die Witze von dort sind auch immer so flach................


Werde mich an der Helmbrecherkante beim Sichern daran erinnern!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> hier mal das Filmchen von heut. Über Youtube halt ne scheiß Quali.
> Muss mir mal nen anderen Anbieter suchen.
> ...


Bei Youtube kann man bei machen Videos auch eine höhere Qualität auswählen.
Habe aber keine Ahnung wie man das einstellt. Wahrscheinlich muss man dafür löhnen!?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

@ bernd

wo bist du eigentlich gefahren. 

Buuaahhh Hi HI ich lach mich tot.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werde mich an der Helmbrecherkante beim Sichern daran erinnern!!



.......kannst dir doch bis dahin eh nicht merken..........


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werde mich an der Helmbrecherkante beim Sichern daran erinnern!!



du hast nemmer lang zeit, in diesen jahr(deine worte, dieses jahr)


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich denk das der dieses Jahr keine einzige Tour mehr macht geschweige denn die Helmbrecherkantn. Vielleicht fällt er ja mal besuffn und aus versehen runter.
Weil drausn frierts  unseren Buben ja. Do is kalt und die Mamma hod gsocht ich werd krank wenn ich raus geh.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja es waren mal wieder ca 4-5 KM, 2,5 Std. biken und so um 200-250HM. Aber es war echt genial laufen war schwieriger als fahren..





RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk das der dieses Jahr keine einzige Tour mehr macht geschweige denn die Helmbrecherkantn. Vielleicht fällt er ja mal besuffn und aus versehen runter.
> Weil drausn frierts  unseren Buben ja. Do is kalt und die Mamma hod gsocht ich werd krank wenn ich raus geh.



Hm!? 
Also solche Gewalttouren wie bei dir am Freitag sind bei mir heuer bestimmt nicht mehr drin. Dafür muss man denke ich sowohl physisch als auch psychisch zu 100 % auf der Höhe sein. Schon allein der Schnitt von 2 KM/H spricht ja mehr als tausend Worte!


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> hier mal das Filmchen von heut. Über Youtube halt ne scheiß Quali.
> Muss mir mal nen anderen Anbieter suchen.
> ...



Joa, sehr geil!!! Soweit ich es um die Uhrzeit berurteilen kann. 
Genaue Analyse folgt morgen .

Ich kann den Bernd und mich kaum auseinanderhalten... (Anmerkung der Redaktion: Beide gelbe Jacke).



Schoschi schrieb:


> Dachte immer Ground Zero von Franggn ist Hausen.........die Witze von dort sind auch immer so flach................



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... 

@Christopher: Na, ich schreib jetzt nix... 
Muhahahahahaha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hm!?
> Also solche Gewalttouren wie bei dir am Freitag sind bei mir heuer bestimmt nicht mehr drin. Dafür muss man denke ich sowohl physisch als auch psychisch zu 100 % auf der Höhe sein. Schon allein der Schnitt von 2 KM/H spricht ja mehr als tausend Worte!



Des stimmt um die Jahreszeit noch so fit um solche Strapazen meistern zu können.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

@roland
werd heut ned zum biken gehn,sonder zum wandern in die fränkische, martina will mal den weg von freitag sehn, und den bernd sein trail, wo die treppn ind wohnzimmer führt(bei zu spähten bremsen), vielleicht find ich noch was intressantes


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> vielleicht find ich noch was intressantes


Wos mansdn damid ? Neuer Drail odder neue Fraa?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

@ all: Habe rausgefunden, wie man youtube Videos in besser Qualität anschauen kann.
Beim Abspielen hinter die URL  &fmt=18 dranhängen und Enter drücken.
(Falls das Video in entsprechender Qualität vorliegt.)
z.B.
Normal: 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdz33_RCfA

Besser:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdz33_RCfA&fmt=18


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

@Bernd Breyer du bist gar nicht so blöde wie du aussiehst.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Vor allem der stylisch sicher auftretende Typ auf dem Video.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Bernd Breyer du bist gar nicht so blöde wie du aussiehst.
> Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Vor allem der stylisch sicher auftretende Typ auf dem Video.



so blöd kann man ja ned sein


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

@roland 
warst fahren heut, der freitagstrail war komplett schneefrei heut, aber matschig wie sau


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

Wir waren heute zu viert wandern sind in EBS den Downhill raufgelaufen und ich habe im Bereich des Steinbruches nach interessanten Wegen gesucht. Ist aber nur ein schneller Weg der runtergeht uninteressant ohne Treppen Kehren usw.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

ja ,nemmer so einfach was neues zu finden, müss mer mach wie beim höllentrail, hab des heut gemacht, der zustieg zu den ...... war gut und intressant, aber man müsste den gleichen weg rau wie runter, also schwerer zustieg. aber die weinachtsfeiertage, wenn ich urlaub und bikepause mache, werd ich neue .... suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> warst fahren heut, der freitagstrail war komplett schneefrei heut, aber matschig wie sau



Ja das denke ich mir. Hoffentlich regnet oder schneit es nächste Woche nicht so viel. Dann trocknet es ein wenig ab das dürfte für die ein oder andere Tour in den zwei Urlaubswochen reichen. Zum biken hab ich auch nicht richtig Lust gehabt.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ,nemmer so einfach was neues zu finden, müss mer mach wie beim höllentrail, hab des heut gemacht, der zustieg zu den ...... war gut und intressant, aber man müsste den gleichen weg rau wie runter, also schwerer zustieg. aber die weinachtsfeiertage, wenn ich urlaub und bikepause mache, werd ich neue .... suchen



ich les immer Bikepause
Ich hatte heuer schon 5 Wochen Bbikepause.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich les immer Bikepause
> Ich hatte heuer schon 5 Wochen Bbikepause.


Wos soll do der Wolf sogn??


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so blöd kann man ja ned sein


Willsd wohl nu im aldem Johr a Bludfehde vom Zaun brechen hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Bernd Breyer du bist gar nicht so blöde wie du aussiehst.
> Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Vor allem der stylisch sicher auftretende Typ auf dem Video.


Ja gell!! Da kann man sich gleich nochmal alle Videos auf youtube anschauen. 
Wenn man die 18 durch 22 ersetzt geht sogar HD (Falls Video in der Quali vorliegt)


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willsd wohl nu im aldem Johr a Bludfehde vom Zaun brechen hä?



im alten jahr, werden wir uns eh nemmer sehen, so wie ich dich kennaber ich hab ja ghört, nächstes jahr wills  etwas mehr biken, logisch, weniger geht ja nemmer schmarrn bernd , hast scho recht, biken nur wenn mer lust hat, die einen mehr die andren weniger viel spass nächste woch in der slowakei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos soll do der Wolf sogn??



baigbause  kenni ned - baig  kenni aa ned - und überhaubbd wer said ihr denn alla 
fragen über fragen
no denn ihr unbekannten värdächdichn bis 2020


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> im alten jahr, werden wir uns eh nemmer sehen, so wie ich dich kennaber ich hab ja ghört, nächstes jahr wills  etwas mehr biken, logisch, weniger geht ja nemmer schmarrn bernd , hast scho recht, biken nur wenn mer lust hat, die einen mehr die andren weniger viel spass nächste woch in der slowakei


Der Spaß wird sich in Grenzen halten.!!
Aber am Wochenende nach Weihnachten (27/28.) geht auf jeden Fall nochmal was . 
Obber ned so  a harde Dur wie am Freidoch!!


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Spaß wird sich in Grenzen halten.!!
> Aber am Wochenende nach Weihnachten (27/28.) geht auf jeden Fall nochmal was .
> Obber ned so  a harde Dur wie am Freidoch!!



ich glaub du werst an dei grenzen gstossen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> im alten jahr, werden wir uns eh nemmer sehen, so wie ich dich kennaber ich hab ja ghört, nächstes jahr wills  etwas mehr biken, logisch, weniger geht ja nemmer schmarrn bernd , hast scho recht, biken nur wenn mer lust hat, die einen mehr die andren weniger viel spass nächste woch in der slowakei



Wos gibstn den Breyer etz widda rechd. Biken nur wenn ma Lusd hod. Wo kumman ma do hin. Der hod gfällichsd zu foan. Nu wenicher biken und ich nenn ihn blos nu wolf.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub du werst an dei grenzen gstossen



Wir häddn nan an Berch nundagschdosn.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ all: Habe rausgefunden, wie man youtube Videos in besser Qualität anschauen kann.
> Beim Abspielen hinter die URL  &fmt=18 dranhängen und Enter drücken.
> (Falls das Video in entsprechender Qualität vorliegt.)
> z.B.
> ...



Jepp  gibts aber scho länger. Bin bloß gespannt wann die das mal zum Standard machen. Abgesehen davon ist www.vimeo.com recht gut, da geht ebenfalls HD!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Spaß wird sich in Grenzen halten.!!
> Aber am Wochenende nach Weihnachten (27/28.) geht auf jeden Fall nochmal was .
> Obber ned so  a harde Dur wie am Freidoch!!



Des war genau a Tour nach deinem Geschmack. Keine KM und keine HM nur FM (Flugmeter)


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp  gibts aber scho länger. Bin bloß gespannt wann die das mal zum Standard machen. Abgesehen davon ist www.vimeo.com recht gut, da geht ebenfalls HD!



Häsd des ned ehr song könna dann häd ich den Breyer ned loben müssn.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> baigbause  kenni ned - baig  kenni aa ned - und überhaubbd wer said ihr denn alla
> fragen über fragen
> no denn ihr unbekannten värdächdichn bis 2020


Also des is ja nuamol a Überraschung im aldn Johr!! Hosd di in deim Heizungskeller eigschperrt ghobd? 
Häd ja dachd, das ähra des Bernsteinzimmer widder aufdaucht als der Wolf!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub du werst an dei grenzen gstossen


Solli nu a Bild neis Forum stelln August?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Häsd des ned ehr song könna dann häd ich den Breyer ned loben müssn.


Globd is globd mein Hase!!


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Häsd des ned ehr song könna dann häd ich den Breyer ned loben müssn.



Ach sei hald net so. Der Bernd soll sich doch auch mal freuen dürfen, wenn er sonst scho nix hat - zum Biken kommt er net, er is aus Hausen, im Sommer kümmern sich Olek und Bolek um seine Frau.....


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2008)

Wer hats schon gesagt ... 

@Schorschi: packs doch mal dort hin, auf youtube sehe ich nur pixel, und mach mal bei den Sequenzen von Markus die Zeitlupen-Funktion wieder weg 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> @schoschi: nice nice ...
> 
> besser www.vimeo.com


----------



## Axalp (14. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wer hats schon gesagt ...
> 
> @Schorschi: packs doch mal dort hin, auf youtube sehe ich nur pixel, und mach mal bei den Sequenzen von Markus die Zeitlupen-Funktion wieder weg



Zitat Bernd: "ORSCH!"


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem YoutubeAnhängsel geht bei meinem Vid nur wenn ich se direkt hochlade. Wenn ichs praktischerweise über die Schneidesoftware hochlade wirds erst auf Pixelmodus runtertransformiert............
Markus kriegt morgen von mir des ganze Krempel per stick.....


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das mit dem YoutubeAnhängsel geht bei meinem Vid nur wenn ich se direkt hochlade. Wenn ichs praktischerweise über die Schneidesoftware hochlade wirds erst auf Pixelmodus runtertransformiert............
> Markus kriegt morgen von mir des ganze Krempel per stick.....



Als ich noch jung war, war der Jopi noch 60 und der Film wurde über einen Schneidetisch geführt. Ist das heute nicht mehr so ? Gibt es schon Modernes als Super 8 ? Hab ich was verpasst ?
Das Leben geht an mir vorbei


----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Als ich noch jung war, war der Jopi noch 60 und der Film wurde über einen Schneidetisch geführt. Ist das heute nicht mehr so ? Gibt es schon Modernes als Super 8 ? Hab ich was verpasst ?
> Das Leben geht an mir vorbei



Das ist weil du so langsam fährst.................


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das mit dem YoutubeAnhängsel geht bei meinem Vid nur wenn ich se direkt hochlade. Wenn ichs praktischerweise über die Schneidesoftware hochlade wirds erst auf Pixelmodus runtertransformiert............
> .....


Und wo ist jetzt da das Problem?

Kaum im Hotel angekommen schon wieder Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wer hats schon gesagt ...
> 
> @Schorschi: packs doch mal dort hin, auf youtube sehe ich nur pixel, und mach mal bei den Sequenzen von Markus die Zeitlupen-Funktion wieder weg


Uups!! Und ich habe gedacht das wäre der schnelle Vorlauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (15. Dezember 2008)

Ka Problem, nur über die Schneidesoftware gehtst automatisch. Mach ich aber nimmer.
Hier mal auf Vimeo, wenns klappt: http://vimeo.com/2515984


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2008)

@Saddamchen: jetzt wo ich deine Interpretation lese, macht diese mehr Sinn  aber glaube jeder wusste was ich mit meiner Aussage gemeint habe 

jetzt sieht man wenigstens mehr als paar Pixelköpfe...jetzt sieht man den Markus auch noch vieeeeel besser


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2008)

@Peter 
schau mal das ist in der Nähe wo wir mit dem Daniel waren. Da können wir hin und schön Spitzkehren üben.


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2008)

einplanen für nächstes jahrschaut gut aus


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter
> schau mal das ist in der Nähe wo wir mit dem Daniel waren. Da können wir hin und schön Spitzkehren üben.


Führst du uns dann dahin?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Führst du uns dann dahin?



Uns schon aber *DICH* nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Uns schon aber *DICH* nicht.


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

@roland, und wer zeit hat
wann hastn am freitag zeit, wegen radeln???. Ich den ganzen tag, bloss des dreckwetter soll miese werden, also heissts wieder ,KA TOUR, sondern technowerden mal auf die .......zustiege suche gehen, und bei bedarf gleich fohrn


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

am 23.12 bekomm ich a saint schaltwerk, hoff bloss das des schaltaugenproplem damit besser gelöst ist


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> am 23.12 bekomm ich a saint schaltwerk, hoff bloss das des schaltaugenproplem damit besser gelöst ist


Auch ein neues Schaltwerk wird mangelnde Fahrtechnik nicht ersetzen!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Auch ein neues Schaltwerk wird mangelnde Fahrtechnik nicht ersetzen!!



auch intelligenz ,wird ein fehlendes hirn ned ersetzen


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> am 23.12 bekomm ich a saint schaltwerk, hoff bloss das des schaltaugenproplem damit besser gelöst ist



ja ja ein Saintschaltwerk. Aber fahren kannst du dann auch nicht so gut wie ich dazu brauchst du auch Saintbremsen.


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter
> schau mal das ist in der Nähe wo wir mit dem Daniel waren. Da können wir hin und schön Spitzkehren üben.



schick mal den link vom bild, will mal sehen von welchen gipfl des abgeht


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ja ein Saintschaltwerk. Aber fahren kannst du dann auch nicht so gut wie ich dazu brauchst du auch Saintbremsen.


Zum Fahren braucht man keine Bremsen! Bremsen braucht man zum Bremsen!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ja ein Saintschaltwerk. Aber fahren kannst du dann auch nicht so gut wie ich dazu brauchst du auch Saintbremsen.



du meinst wohl so gut fliegen


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> auch intelligenz ,wird ein fehlendes hirn ned ersetzen



Er bräucht ja erst einmal Intelligenz um sein fehlendes Hirn zu ersetzen. Aber er hat ja ned amol die. Ich glaub das sei Frau in sein Kopf immer den BIO Abfall reinwirft. Dann holt er sei geistige Energie aus Banana und Apflschalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du meinst wohl so gut fliegen



Ja was dachtest du denn fahren etwa


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, und wer zeit hat
> des dreckwetter soll miese werden,


Das hört man in der Slowakei gerne!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zum Fahren braucht man keine Bremsen! Bremsen braucht man zum Bremsen!!



Schreib ned so gschwolln. Du häst des letzte mal am Brotzeittrail deine Bremsen zum fahren nehmen sollen dann wärst ned gleich übers ganze Gländer geflogen.


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zum Fahren braucht man keine Bremsen! Bremsen braucht man zum Bremsen!!



der war gut


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das hört man in der Slowakei gerne!!



trotzdem fohrn mer, und du ned


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schreib ned so gschwolln. Du häst des letzte mal am Brotzeittrail deine Bremsen zum fahren nehmen sollen dann wärst ned gleich übers ganze Gländer geflogen.



Der einzige Fehler war, das ich auf den starken August gefallen bin und nicht dich erschlagen habe!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der einzige Fehler war, das ich auf den starken August gefallen bin und nicht dich erschlagen habe!!!



Der einzige Fehler in deinem Leben ist nicht dir sondern deinen Eltern passiert. Wären Sie da mal lieber Essen gegangen.


----------



## kubikjch (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey Slowaken Bernd, wann bist denn wieder daham, ich hab da noch was für dich rumliegen.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Slowaken Bernd, wann bist denn wieder daham, ich hab da noch was für dich rumliegen.


Komme am 23. zurück. Würde sagen wir machen nach den Feiertagen geheime Übergabe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der einzige Fehler in deinem Leben ist nicht dir sondern deinen Eltern passiert. Wären Sie da mal lieber Essen gegangen.



Ich kenne meine Eltern wenigstens!! Dich hat man ja nach dem Walberlafest beim Zusammenkehren gefunden!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich kenne meine Eltern wenigstens!! Dich hat man ja nach dem Walberlafest beim Zusammenkehren gefunden!!


Aufn Walberlafest werd ned zamkehrt do is alles Wiesen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Komme am 23. zurück. Würde sagen wir machen nach den Feiertagen geheime Übergabe!!



Für dei 20ér Ritzla vorne brauchts ka geheime Übergabe. Da bei deinen Konditionsresten jedes Ritzla zu groß is.
Probiers mal mit einem Freeridemofa.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Für dei 20ér Ritzla vorne brauchts ka geheime Übergabe. Da bei deinen Konditionsresten jedes Ritzla zu groß is.
> Probiers mal mit einem Freeridemofa.



Drehzahl statt Leistung oder wie? Kann ja nicht jeder so Oberschenkel haben wie ich.................


----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Drehzahl statt Leistung oder wie? Kann ja nicht jeder so Oberschenkel haben wie ich.................



Es heisst Drehzahl statt Hubraum  

Alternativ kann man Drehzahl&Hubraum auch durch Druck ersetzen *Klugscheissmode off*

Ist aber eigentlich egal, da ein Lift immer einen E-Motor hat


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Es heisst Drehzahl statt Hubraum
> 
> Alternativ kann man Drehzahl&Hubraum auch durch Druck ersetzen *Klugscheissmode off*
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich egal, da ein Lift immer einen E-Motor hat



ich höre immer Lift !! was soll nur aus dir werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich höre immer Lift !! was soll nur aus dir werden.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


>



Roland???  Hast Du wohl schon wieder ein neues Bike??


----------



## ragazza (18. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jungs

Was ist denn hier los,hab mich bemüht mal 14 Tage nachzulesen,und was muss ich feststellen:hier wird ja nur noch destruktivst gezankt,gehackt,gemopped,nu habt euch doch mal wieder alle lieb

 Übrigens La Palma ist echt zum Kotzen:vollkommen flach,keine Trails,sauteuer,arschkalt,hässliche Landschaft und schäussliche schlecht gekleidete Frauen.Überall nur warmes Bier und furchtbar viel Verkehr.Das mir da ja niemand hinfliegt...

 Wenn der Schnee mal ein bisschen nachlässt könnt ich ja an den Feiertagen oder danach auf zwei drei Stunden vorbeikommen und wir drehen ne glitschige Runde.Wie siehts denn am 1.1. um 9.00Uhr aus ?Da gibts wenig Wanderer.

 Schöne Grüße Robert


----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> ...vollkommen flach,keine Trails,sauteuer,arschkalt,hässliche Landschaft und schäussliche schlecht gekleidete Frauen.Überall nur warmes Bier und furchtbar viel Verkehr....



Das hört sich verdammt nach Weissenburg an. 

Viel Verkehr mit hässlichen, schlecht gekleideten Frauen? Das ist pervers...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> 
> Was ist denn hier los,hab mich bemüht mal 14 Tage nachzulesen,und was muss ich feststellen:hier wird ja nur noch destruktivst gezankt,gehackt,gemopped,nu habt euch doch mal wieder alle lieb
> 
> ...




Ja das mit dem Zanken stimmt das muss die Winterdepression sein. Aber ich bin nicht Schuld das sind alles immer nur die anderen.

War das wirklich la Palma deine Beschreibung hört sich an als ob du in Hausen Urlaub gemacht hättest. Ist dir mal ein bescheuerter Roggi Fahrer über den Weg gelaufen ? Denn gefahren ist er mit seiner Kondition bestimmt nicht.


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2008)

@Robert
ned blödsinn erzählen, sonder an bericht mit bildern herzaubern, auch wenn die beschreibung den meisten nix sagt,mich intressierts auf jedenfall
@roland, wann morgen???,man son shitt, bei uns pisswetter voraussichten, und am lago melden sie sonnig und 12grad, da ghört ja fast moin runter bis montag


----------



## schu2000 (18. Dezember 2008)

Da müsst man über die Feiertach runterfahren  dann bleibt einem auch der ganze Feiertagsstress und so erspart...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Robert
> ned blödsinn erzählen, sonder an bericht mit bildern herzaubern, auch wenn die beschreibung den meisten nix sagt,mich intressierts auf jedenfall
> @roland, wann morgen???,man son shitt, bei uns pisswetter voraussichten, und am lago melden sie sonnig und 12grad, da ghört ja fast moin runter bis montag



13.30 Parklatz Pottenstein. Bei jedem Wetter?


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.30 Parklatz Pottenstein. Bei jedem Wetter?



so späht, ey , ich hab urlaub morgen, hast ned scho eher zeit


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> so späht, ey , ich hab urlaub morgen, hast ned scho eher zeit



Wie du weist gehe ich einer geringfügigen Beschäftigung nach. Da nächste Woche einige Feiertage sind muss ich noch einiges Erledigen.
Wie könnten höchstens von 5.00 Uhr bis 8.00 Uhr fahren da hätte ich auch noch Zeit. Kein Nightride sondern ein Morningride.

O.K ab 12.00 Uhr aber ehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie du weist gehe ich einer geringfügigen Beschäftigung nach. Da nächste Woche einige Feiertage sind muss ich noch einiges Erledigen.
> Wie könnten höchstens von 5.00 Uhr bis 8.00 Uhr fahren da hätte ich auch noch Zeit. Kein Nightride sondern ein Morningride.
> 
> O.K ab 12.00 Uhr aber ehr geht leider nicht.



gut 1200uhr kläranl parkpl.pottsta


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie du weist gehe ich einer geringfügigen Beschäftigung nach.


Der erste vernünftige Beitrag von dir seit Jahren!!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der erste vernünftige Beitrag von dir seit Jahren!!!



Du hast das sicher falsch verstanden. 
Mit geringfügiger Beschäftigung meinte ich werde bezahlt wie ein geringfügiger, aber ich muss dafür für zwei schuften.


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast das sicher falsch verstanden.
> Mit geringfügiger Beschäftigung meinte ich werde bezahlt wie ein geringfügiger, aber ich muss dafür für zwei schuften.



mit den zwei, meinst aber, einer der rad fährt und den anderen der im interned rumstöbert


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> mit den zwei, meinst aber, einer der rad fährt und den anderen der im interned rumstöbert



ja genau


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Dezember 2008)

Was steht denn am Sonntag so an ?! 
aber net wieder in der Früh um 10.00 oder so  ...


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Was steht denn am Sonntag so an ?!
> aber net wieder in der Früh um 10.00 oder so  ...


Nix!! Weil es pisst bis ich wieder in Deutschland bin!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2008)

was habt denn ihr von a wetter?? bei uns voll der müll, waren heit wandern, trailsuche, bei pisse, schneee , eisregen, graubel usw da hat mer urlaub, und kann ned fohrn, aber morgen wenns ned regnt, muss was gehn
wann kauft denn eigendlich dei cheetah kistn, des gibs ja sogar mit der hammerschmittgetrieb


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> was habt denn ihr von a wetter?? bei uns voll der müll, waren heit wandern, trailsuche, bei pisse, schneee , eisregen, graubel usw da hat mer urlaub, und kann ned fohrn, aber morgen wenns ned regnt, muss was gehn
> wann kauft denn eigendlich dei cheetah kistn, des gibs ja sogar mit der hammerschmittgetrieb



Des dauerd scho nu aweng. Wärs auf Anfang Abril beställn!
Mid dem Hammershit wasi nuned ob is nehma soll. Is ja nu noglneu. Wer was wos do nu für Kindergrangheidn hochkumma!!
Auserdem konni dann ka 20-er Bladd vorna draufmondieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des dauerd scho nu aweng. Wärs auf Anfang Abril beställn!
> Mid dem Hammershit wasi nuned ob is nehma soll. Is ja nu noglneu. Wer was wos do nu für Kindergrangheidn hochkumma!!
> Auserdem konni dann ka 20-er Bladd vorna draufmondieren!!


Eigentlich bräucherst ja a 10èr Blatt.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräucherst ja a 10èr Blatt.


Und was würde mir das bringen? Wenn ich so ein Teil besorgen würde hättest du einen Tag später ein 9-er Blatt!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Dezember 2008)

@Saddamchen: mir scheint die Sonne ausm Oarsch ... also is gutes Wetter hier 

naja ... werd mich wohl wieder ne Runde an Rathsberg bewegen


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und was würde mir das bringen? Wenn ich so ein Teil besorgen würde hättest du einen Tag später ein 9-er Blatt!



So ist halt der Lauf des Lebens.
Wie tief kann man eigentlich gehen


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2008)

Mach mich jetzt mal Richtung Höllentrail auf den Weg (ohne Bike) Mal sehen was der Wald so bringt.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des dauerd scho nu aweng. Wärs auf Anfang Abril beställn!
> Mid dem Hammershit wasi nuned ob is nehma soll. Is ja nu noglneu. Wer was wos do nu für Kindergrangheidn hochkumma!!
> Auserdem konni dann ka 20-er Bladd vorna draufmondieren!!



Hammerschmitt is a Scheiß. Wos soll des bringa wenn i im Stand vorn 1 mal schalten kann
Mit der Bodenfreiheit hob ich ah ka Brobleme.
Wie oft schalt man den Umwerfer
Gibts do viel Brobleme beim schladen, eigentlich ned.
ich konn ka 20èr Ritzla draufmachen is zwor scho goschd obba des is für einige von uns scho wichdig.
Ausserdem is schwerer und sau deuer. Is doch einfoch blos a Modegäg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mach mich jetzt mal Richtung Höllentrail auf den Weg (ohne Bike) Mal sehen was der Wald so bringt.



ja , schau mal dasde was intressantes findest, brauchen  für nächstes jahr wieder aweng neues zeug, eigendlich müsste der bernd mit, den der findet immer die schwersten ecken, ich hab heut ka zeit, werd morgen evt früh suchen, oder fahren, aber wenn so ar dreckswetter wie heut ist, bleibt die kistn daham


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber wenn so ar dreckswetter wie heut ist, bleibt die kistn daham


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hammerschmitt is a Scheiß. Wos soll des bringa wenn i im Stand vorn 1 mal schalten kann
> Mit der Bodenfreiheit hob ich ah ka Brobleme.
> Wie oft schalt man den Umwerfer
> Gibts do viel Brobleme beim schladen, eigentlich ned.
> ...



Hosd ja eingli rechd!! (ausnahmsweise!!)


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2008)

und roland, hast was gfunden


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2008)

wieder zurück Wetter totale Sche... Keine Trails entweder Rehpfad oder Forstautobahn.
Morgen geht es weiter da das Wetter sich ja doch nicht ändert.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wieder zurück Wetter totale Sche...   da das Wetter sich ja doch nicht ändert.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wieder zurück Wetter totale Sche... Keine Trails entweder Rehpfad oder Forstautobahn.





Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Langsam kann ich Rolands Haltung Dir gegenüber verstehen 
Hoffentlich schneit es Dich dort drüben über Weihnachten ein, oder noch besser gleich bis ins Neue Jahr ...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Langsam kann ich Rolands Haltung Dir gegenüber verstehen
> Hoffentlich schneit es Dich dort drüben über Weihnachten ein, oder noch besser gleich bis ins Neue Jahr ...




Aber nicht bis ins nächste Jahr, sondern das ganze nächste Jahr.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Langsam kann ich Rolands Haltung Dir gegenüber verstehen
> Hoffentlich schneit es Dich dort drüben über Weihnachten ein, oder noch besser gleich bis ins Neue Jahr ...


Ach Nee!!!!!! Ein Rolandversteher!!!


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2008)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ach Nee!!!!!! Ein Rolandversteher!!!



Dein Eis wird dünn


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dein Eis wird dünn


Solange du nicht mit draufstehst hält das ewig!!!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Solange du nicht mit draufstehst hält das ewig!!!



nein du bist mir immer zu weit weg.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nein du bist mir immer zu weit weg.



Heute wieder kein Tourenbericht?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heute wieder kein Tourenbericht?



Wird nur noch über PM an den inneren Kreis der Biker weitergegeben. Du gehörst da nicht mehr dazu. 
War mit dem Peter gestern ein wenig wandern. Bei den Schlüsselstellen die wir gefunden kannst du dein Roggi gleich verkaufen oder besser wegschmeißen. 
Sehr viele Stellen mit allen S Varianten und eine Treppe schmal, sausteil mit hohen Absätzen. 
Ich muss da gleich mal meine nächsten Krankenhausbesuche organisieren.


----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wird nur noch über PM an den inneren Kreis der Biker weitergegeben. Du gehörst da nicht mehr dazu.
> War mit dem Peter gestern ein wenig wandern. Bei den Schlüsselstellen die wir gefunden kannst du dein Roggi gleich verkaufen oder besser wegschmeißen.
> Sehr viele Stellen mit allen S Varianten und eine Treppe schmal, sausteil mit hohen Absätzen.
> Ich muss da gleich mal meine nächsten Krankenhausbesuche organisieren.



Ich hab auch schon deinen nächsten fahrbaren untersatz entdeckthttp://infopirat.com/bm_aaron-fotheringham-hardcore-sitting-backflip-im-rollstuhl


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2008)

@ roland, bin unterwegs in fränkische, auf suche


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon deinen nächsten fahrbaren untersatz entdeckthttp://infopirat.com/bm_aaron-fotheringham-hardcore-sitting-backflip-im-rollstuhl



ich dachte eigentlich du kommst jetzt mal wieder mit.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ roland, bin unterwegs in fränkische, auf suche



ja such mal was das wir auch fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich dachte eigentlich du kommst jetzt mal wieder mit.



örschd widdä wennsch summär wädd - sunsd wädd mai rood dräggärd

ihr könnd alla zäm schdraichn kumma

bis denn, dä Wolf


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> örschd widdä wennsch summär wädd - sunsd wädd mai rood dräggärd
> 
> ihr könnd alla zäm schdraichn kumma
> 
> bis denn, dä Wolf



Das kannst du streichen das wir zum streichen kommen !!
Du kommst auch nicht zum radeln.


----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das kannst du streichen das wir zum streichen kommen !!
> Du kommst auch nicht zum radeln.



ich konn ja ned radeln - wall ich allaans schdraichn muss - während ihr alla zamm foorood fohrd - du dsibbfigladdschär


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich konn ja ned radeln - wall ich allaans schdraichn muss - während ihr alla zamm foorood fohrd - du dsibbfigladdschär



Du konnsd eh ned radeln a wenn du ned schtreichen musst


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> ich konn ja ned radeln - wall ich allaans schdraichn muss - während ihr alla zamm foorood fohrd - du dsibbfigladdschär



HEy Wolf!
Wie streichsdn du überhaubd?? Nimmsd do an Binsl dazu odder tauchsd dein zugwucherden Schädl in den Farbeimer und hausd nern an di Wänd??


----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du konnsd eh ned radeln a wenn du ned schtreichen musst



iich schäds du hosd aa nu räächd - waas gor nimmä wie a rood ausschaud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (22. Dezember 2008)

Seruvs minteinander, des Radl is wieda gricht. 
@ Roland: Wann morgen? so umma ans?


----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> HEy Wolf!
> Wie streichsdn du überhaubd?? Nimmsd do an Binsl dazu odder tauchsd dein zugwucherden Schädl in den Farbeimer und hausd nern an di Wänd??



kumm vorbai und iich nemm an inschinöör und ziech na mid saim behoordn or...h - übär di wänd


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2008)

für samstag und sonntag hams sonnig mit minus temperaturen gemeldtet da muss was gehn,gelle


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2008)

Du hast doch Urlaub oder?
Was machst du schon auf ? Husch husch ins Bettchen.
So ein wenig minus wäre mal nicht schlecht dann könnte man auch wieder durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2008)

shitt urlaub, da geh ich ja lieber arbeiten, bei so nen wetter. jetzt ward ich noch bis hell werd, dann fohr ich zur matterhornparke, und fohr, falls ned wieder pisst


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2008)

macmount schrieb:


> kumm vorbai und iich nemm an inschinöör und ziech na mid saim behoordn or...h - übär di wänd



Du host dann a Orschgeiles Muster on dera Wond


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2008)

@roland u jochen
wenn ihr heut fahrt, empehl ich euch wanderwege der fränkischen zu fahren, sind nedmal so matschig wie ich gedacht habe, bin klumpentaltuer gfohrn, sogar die kehrentreppe geht, ist laubfrei, danach noch 601, geht auch super, hat spass gmacht, und sogar trocken, von oben.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2008)

Na mir foan heud aweng um Leudenboch rum.


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2008)

an alle hirschen die hier lesen und dazugehören, wünsche euch allen schöe weinacht und guten rutsch, den ein oder anderen werd ich ja noch im alten jahr sehen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2008)

Des mit die Glückwünsch schreibe heut noch ned rein. Über den an oder andern will ich ja noch a weng herzieng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2008)

hab mitn roland für 1 weinachtsfeiertag a tour ausgmacht
am 25.12 um 9.30 in rothenbh bis max 1300 uhr muss ich wieder abhaua, geplant warscheinlich standarttour ausser oswalth. also wer zeit hat, bescheid song


----------



## Axalp (24. Dezember 2008)

Servus ihr Affen,

wünsch Euch auch *allen* frohe Weihnachten!

Trinkt net zu viel , esst net zu viel und fahrt net zu viel 

Zwischen den Jahren hört man sich gewiss noch,
Grüße aus dem Ost-Schwarzwald,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus ihr Affen,
> 
> wünsch Euch auch *allen* frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> ...



das gleiche zurück und grüss mir die Kuckucksuhren.

p.s. geh mal ein klein wenig ehr ins Bettchen.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Laidfriiiraidääääär...................


----------



## schu2000 (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen ein frohes Fest, schöne Feiertage und an guten Rutsch!


----------



## kubikjch (24. Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich den Weihnachtswünschen an und wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest und viele neue Fahradteile. Man siehts sich am Wochenende.
Gruß Jochen + familiy


----------



## ragazza (24. Dezember 2008)

Wird Zeit ,daß wir uns mal wiedersehen ihr Purschen,seids brav,drei Knödl langa ah es müssen net immer vier sein,und a halber Rausch is Verschwendung.Genug Rock`n Roll unterm Reifen und die Kette immer auf dem Ritzel
 Bis demnächst liebe Grüße vom südlichsten Aussenposten   Robert


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2008)

alles gute vom schdraichär - feierds ned zu orch - dassi oich 2010 nu erkenn wenni mid maim hoisla fäddich bin - und an guudn rudsch falls mär sich vorher nimmär (hörd) - schraibd


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2008)

@all:Mensch ihr seit ja alle Im Weihnachtswahn. Habt ihr auch alle eure WHAM T-Shirts mit "Last Christmas" an??:kotz:
@ Peter: Morgen ist Gansmampfen bei der Schwiegermutter angesagt. Aber das Wetter is ja eh Kacke. Am Wochenende bin ich 100% dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das gleiche zurück und grüss mir die Kuckucksuhren.
> 
> p.s. geh mal ein klein wenig ehr ins Bettchen.


Ich finds eigentlich erschreckend, das er um diese Zeit noch normal schreiben kann! Das würde sich bei uns etwas anders anhören Roland oder?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich erschreckend, das er um diese Zeit noch normal schreiben kann! Das würde sich bei uns etwas anders anhören Roland oder?



ja denn um vier Uhr früh müsste ich schon länger überlegen ob die Satzstellung stimmt, und die obligatorischen Beschimpfungen richtig gewählt sind. Denn vier Uhr d.h. mindestens 10 Stück.


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> WHAM mit "Last Christmas" :




Das ist immer die Stelle wo ich kurz verkrampfe und mit dem Brechreiz ringe........das dumme an Weihnachten ist nur dass in jedem beknackten Laden Antenne Bayern läuft und man sich 5 Wochen lang die selbe S****** anhören muss.


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/classics/A/audi/03-large/audi-coupe-1992.jpg

Sowas bringt mir vielleicht noch der Weihnachtsmann!!!
Hab scho an Besichtigungstermin für so a Kiste, da hat man wenigstens an Gescheiten Kofferraum fürs Radl.........


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/classics/A/audi/03-large/audi-coupe-1992.jpg
> 
> Sowas bringt mir vielleicht noch der Weihnachtsmann!!!
> Hab scho an Besichtigungstermin für so a Kiste, da hat man wenigstens an Gescheiten Kofferraum fürs Radl.........



du fährst doch eh ka radl mehr schoschi, dann kannst der gleich an 2 sitzer cabrio kaufn


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> du fährst doch eh ka radl mehr schoschi, dann kannst der gleich an 2 sitzer cabrio kaufn


nächstes Jahr wird doch alles besser.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr wird doch alles besser.......................



Du bist der zweite der das sagt, wer war das wohl noch, der sagte, nächstes jahr werd mehr gfohrn


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

@all

für samstag ist klumpental tour geplant, da es von der streck her für alle geingned ist. wetter soll gut werden.Tour- taril zur teufelshöln, ist a kurzes neues eck dabei, zum testen, aber ned schwer, denk i.- rauf übern golfplatz-hinter in klumpental zum treppenkehrentrail- evt den felstrail runter zum talgrund(falls trocken isser jetzt fahrbar),- kurze schiebestck rauf auf kantentrail mit der an schlüsselstell- dann hinter zum talausgang und den trail a etagen weiter oben zurück, dann rauf nach elbersberg- trail runter zur teufelshöln- nach pottensta- rauf zum ziegenberg- 601 runter- evt nochmal rauf- un hüttentrail runter.... fertig

Treffpkt Um 10.oouhr kläranlag pottensta
falls aner an anderen vorschlag hat, könn mer gern a wos anderes fohrn


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob wir am Samstag mal wieder einen Trupp zusammenbringen !!
War heute extra mit dem Peter noch eine Tour fahren und a bissl üben damit er am Samstag mithalten kann


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

roland, du kennst doch des sprüchwort, wer lästert, der ist als nächster drab


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

wieviel Rouladen hastn gschaft


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

ich denk, des wern scho a paar leut
du,jochen(denk i),bernd(hoff i)fridl(hat er gsagt)Wolf(den ruf i noch on) , martina, und ich UND DER SCHOSCH DIE FAUL RATTN,hockt wieder daham und grault sich die.....


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieviel Rouladen hastn gschaft



2,5 und 2 Klös.
Des war ja erst 11.20 Uhr und ich hab gedacht des is scho a Stund später. Älter und Dümmer.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, du kennst doch des sprüchwort, wer lästert, der ist als nächster drab



Do hob ich dann ka Problem. Bin eh langsamer als du. Middn üben hob ich die Schnelligkeit gemeint.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk, des wern scho a paar leut
> du,jochen(denk i),bernd(hoff i)fridl(hat er gsagt)Wolf(den ruf i noch on) , martina, und ich UND DER SCHOSCH DIE FAUL RATTN,hockt wieder daham und grault sich die.....



Ich denk wir wern ned mehr als 5. Sind doch a bor Wackelkandidatn dabei.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk wir wern ned mehr als 5. Sind doch a bor Wackelkandidatn dabei.



Also bei mir wackelt nix! Bin am Samstag dabei.
Naja ok, vielleicht an den Steinstufen kurz vorm Kluppertalgrund könnt's schon a weng wacklig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich erschreckend, das er um diese Zeit noch normal schreiben kann! Das würde sich bei uns etwas anders anhören Roland oder?



Hab' mich auch erschrocken, als ich am nächsten Tag *keinen* Fehler entdeckt 'hab  .

@schorsch: wenn scho an neues Auto, dann bitte sowas: *CLICK*
Da haben wir alle 'was davon incl. dei Liebste. Weisst' scho: "Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club"

@Rest: Viel Spass beim radeln! Dieses Jahr bitte nicht in letzter Minute 'was brechen


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> @schorsch: wenn scho an neues Auto, dann bitte sowas: *CLICK*



Ja bitte! Schorsch das »*shuttle bunny*« ...
Wobei, falsches Geschlecht!


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

Euch gehts wohl zu gut!!!!!! Weihnachten ist rum, die Zeit der Wünsche vorbei...........
Aber so ein Bus das wärs scho noch........aber 3 Autos ist dann doch weng viel, und soviel Platz hab ich dann auch net. Und mei Oma gibt ihr Garage net her, da steht nämlich die Kreissäge und der Rasenmäher drin.........


----------



## Schoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Schorsch das »*shuttle bunny*« ...
> Wobei, falsches Geschlecht!



Ich verbitte mir darauf irgendwelche blöden Witze.....................


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> @all
> 
> für samstag ist klumpental tour geplant, da es von der streck her für alle geingned ist. wetter soll gut werden.Tour- taril zur teufelshöln, ist a kurzes neues eck dabei, zum testen, aber ned schwer, denk i.- rauf übern golfplatz-hinter in klumpental zum treppenkehrentrail- evt den felstrail runter zum talgrund(falls trocken isser jetzt fahrbar),- kurze schiebestck rauf auf kantentrail mit der an schlüsselstell- dann hinter zum talausgang und den trail a etagen weiter oben zurück, dann rauf nach elbersberg- trail runter zur teufelshöln- nach pottensta- rauf zum ziegenberg- 601 runter- evt nochmal rauf- un hüttentrail runter.... fertig
> 
> ...



Bin dabei!!! Kömmer ned die uphills wechlossa!!? Bin etz doch scho länger nimmer aufm Hobl ghoggd!!
Falvio wo bist du?????? Ich brauch dich!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2008)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Also bei mir wackelt nix! Bin am Samstag dabei.
> Naja ok, vielleicht an den Steinstufen kurz vorm Kluppertalgrund könnt's schon a weng wacklig werden.


Kummsd widder in kurzer Hosn und ohne Handschuh? Ned dasd beim Drailn Broblemä im Schridd und am Lenger gibd!!!


@ Samsdochsfohrer: Wär baggdn an Glühwein in sei Dringblosn??


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir darauf irgendwelche blöden Witze.....................


Kummsd a am Samsdoch? Brauch nu an der mid mir hinderher hächelt!!
Ich bring der a a Gelchen und a Riegelchen mid!


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2008)

ka angst bernd, der roland fährt hinter dir, aber nur weil er dir nein orsch tritt wennst zu langsam bist


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

Heud is der erschde geniale Doch seid langem. Und ich konn ned foan. 
Des langweild mi scho a bissala. Hob heud früh scho überlechd ob i ned den Aldersheimdrail a oder zwa mol foa. Obba alans is des hald immer so a sach do raffd ma si so schlechd auf. Etz bin i hald a halbaschdund im Hof gfoan. Wie a Gaul den ma on da Leina fürd.
ich was ned ob ich morng kumm wenn da masda Breyer a midfährd. Der is mir so fremd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kummsd a am Samsdoch? Brauch nu an der mid mir hinderher hächelt!!
> Ich bring der a a Gelchen und a Riegelchen mid!



ich hab voll so an Magen Darm Infekt oder wie das heißt, gestern abend hat mir net mal des Bier geschmeckt.......das sagt doch alles oder........aber so a Gelchen oder Riegelchen würd mir jetzt scho schmecken.........muss ich doch gleich mal in die Küche schauen ob da noch was zu finden ist........


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich hab voll so an Magen Darm Infekt oder wie das heißt, gestern abend hat mir net mal des Bier geschmeckt.......das sagt doch alles oder........aber so a Gelchen oder Riegelchen würd mir jetzt scho schmecken.........muss ich doch gleich mal in die Küche schauen ob da noch was zu finden ist........



die ausrede hattest du schon mal


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

war heut früh wandern, bei wichsensta, alles trockengfrorn, kein nasses laub, felsen und wurzeln brottrocken , top wetter, aber arschkalt, also könn mer moin beruigt des tourla machen, und den zizgenberg könn mer ja gleich 3mal nauf, 601-treppentrail-und uhl trail


----------



## OldSchool (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi, Peter komme auch morgen. Ist das morgen eher Tour oder Trial. Muss ich Schoner mitnehmen oder eher nicht?


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi, Peter komme auch morgen. Ist das morgen eher Tour oder Trial. Muss ich Schoner mitnehmen oder eher nicht?



grüss dich 
ist alles dabei, waldtrails, technische sachen,aweng schotter u strass,treppen , spitzkehren usw. die parkpucht direkt bei der kläranlage ist gesperrt, drumm ca 200m weiter fahrn, kurz vor pottenstein komm nochmal a parkbucht, schoner ?? kommt drauf an was du fahren willst, wennst alles propieren willst, dann auf jedenfall mit protek.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Dezember 2008)

Danke, Peter. Vor Pottenstein heisst von Ebermannstadt kommend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin a dabei. Wobei ich kondi mäßig a aus dem letzten Loch pfeif. Ich halt mich halt am Ende auf.
@ Roland: Nemmst mi mit?


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Danke, Peter. Vor Pottenstein heisst von Ebermannstadt kommend?



ja


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich bin a dabei. Wobei ich kondi mäßig a aus dem letzten Loch pfeif. Ich halt mich halt am Ende auf.
> @ Roland: Nemmst mi mit?



freud mich jochen, tempomässig fohr mer moin langsam, ist zu kalt zum gas geben, und mei schätzla fährt a mit


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> die ausrede hattest du schon mal



weiß ich gar nimmer................................ist aber ernst, Bill the Kit (insider) ist leider noch ein Aggregatszustand entfernt...............


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

Schoschi schrieb:


> weiß ich gar nimmer................................ist aber ernst, Bill the Kit (insider) ist leider noch ein Aggregatszustand entfernt...............



#Ach drauf gschi... foar hald mid.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi, Peter komme auch morgen. Ist das morgen eher Tour oder Trial. Muss ich Schoner mitnehmen oder eher nicht?



Andreas Schoner wären angebracht. Sind doch einige Stellen dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

*Uhrzeit 10.00 Uhr* ist schon richtig oder ?


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Uhrzeit 10.30 Uhr* ist schon richtig oder ?



10.00uhr, kannst ned lesen


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

hab heut des teil gfunden, was markus uns hat suchen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.00uhr, kannst ned lesen



Skaramend *@Jochen* Ich bin pünktlich um 9.00 Uhr bei Dir. Bitte Rad und Rucksack bereithalten. Ich muss noch tanken.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab heut des teil gfunden, was markus uns hat suchen lassen



Und wie schauts aus beschreibs amol.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab heut des teil gfunden, was markus uns hat suchen lassen



Morgen gibst du einen aus Beitrag 7777. Einen klaren aus der Flasche.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> und mei schätzla fährt a mit


Stimmt!! Ich kumm ah!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich halt mich halt am Ende auf.


 D.h bei mir!!!


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2008)

sag mal bernd, hast auf weinacht a packung bescheidenheit bekomma
oder was issn los,morgn werd aweng blödsin gmacht, und wenn mer kann bock mehr auf berauf fohrn ham, dann lauf mer halt berg auf, friedl u markus(bamberg) komma a, denk der friedl werd wieder filma,hofff bloss das er desmal bergab filmt


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2008)

peter Metz schrieb:


> sag Mal Bernd, Hast Auf Weinacht A Packung Bescheidenheit Bekomma:d
> Oder Was Issn Los,morgn Werd Aweng Blödsin Gmacht, Und Wenn Mer Kann Bock Mehr Auf Berauf Fohrn Ham, Dann Lauf Mer Halt Berg Auf, Friedl U Markus(bamberg) Komma A, Denk Der Friedl Werd Wieder Filma,hofff Bloss Das Er Desmal Bergab Filmt


Tief stapeln und hoch gwinna!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Roland: Bring mein Aggu mid!!
@ INA-SKLAVE: Bring bidde mei Keddnblod mid!


----------



## kubikjch (26. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> orsch ich hoff ich denk dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab heut des teil gfunden, was markus uns hat suchen lassen


Dem Roland sei Hirn??


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dem Roland sei Hirn??



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag mal bernd, hast auf weinacht a packung bescheidenheit bekomma
> oder was issn los,morgn werd aweng blödsin gmacht, und wenn mer kann bock mehr auf berauf fohrn ham, dann lauf mer halt berg auf, friedl u markus(bamberg) komma a, denk der friedl werd wieder filma,hofff bloss das er desmal bergab filmt



A Packung Grosshirn wär gscheida gwesn. Dann wär wenigstens a bissla wos do ausser Schdroh und Lufd.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2008)

kurzbericht für markus, der im schwarzwald rumtollt
Heut warn mer mal ne grosse truppe, dabei
roland,jochen,bernd,andreas,friedl,markus,martina,wolfi,und ich.
Haben die klumpentaltour gmacht, alles war fahrbar, einen ragazza überflug vom friedl ham mer ghabt(nix passiert), der rest ist super gfohrn, besonders jochen hat gut aufgeholt, in sachen trauen und vertrauen auf sei können, der bernd war technisch heut a super drauf, bloss zum schluss is na der dampf aus ganga, roland hatte heute leider seine tage ist zwar gut gfohrn, aber er war mit seiner techn. leistung ned zufrieden, drumm is er glaub i a nemmer den uhltrail mitgfohrn oder war na die thaimassage doch wichtiger egal,der rest wofi,andreas,ich  sind kurz vorm auto nochmal hoch , und den bärenschluchtrail gfahrn, ham nochmals die todestreppn getestet, aber alle versagt
bis demnächst


----------



## Axalp (27. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den Bericht! Bin fei ganz neidisch auf die Truppe!!! (muss nämlich hier allein mit 'em 13 Jahre alten Hardtail fahren)

Roland mein Freund, sei doch nicht so hart zu Dir. Wahrscheinlich liegt's nur am Bike...  

War der Schorsch net dabei? War Billy the Kid wohl zu schnell und hat 'nen ausgebremst...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> ham nochmals die todestreppn getestet, aber alle versagt


Na Gottseidank!!!: Komma ja fast ned glabn, das ich immernu der einzige bin ders gschafd hod!
Aber wie sagte schon der Highlander: " Es kann nur einen geben!!" 

Super wors heud. Endlich amol widder mein Hasn den Roland gsegn (und grochn!)!! Blos die Kondi mussi widder finndn. Wenn etz am 09. die Slovakei beendet is wärd widder Kannalgsurfd und Ergometerisiert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2008)

@ Markus du bist wahrscheinlich mit einem 13 jährigen Jungen gefahren.
@Bernd es kann nur einen geben ja einen Deppen, Dich.
@Peter des war keine Massage sondern ein Essen danach noch Schafkopf gespielt aber da auch noch verloren. Alles in allem Schei..se. Hätt mich für des Geld lieber massieren lassen sollen.


----------



## shift (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leutenbacher und alle anderen

frohe Weihnachten nachträglich und einen guten Rutsch im Voraus an ALLE!!!

Sagt mal, ist eigentlich bei jedem von euch die Cam kaputt, oder warum
gibts hier keine Bilder mehr?
Jedes mal wenn ich hier mal wieder durchflieg und auf Bilder aus der Heimat
hoffe - TExt

ttssss......

ride on 
stefan


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

Sind gestern schon einige Bilder gemacht worden, hab ich gesehen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eins rein ?
Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2008)

shift schrieb:


> Hallo Leutenbacher und alle anderen
> 
> frohe Weihnachten nachträglich und einen guten Rutsch im Voraus an ALLE!!!
> 
> ...



hay stafan
des proplem ist, wir ham alle stellen scho so aft fotogr. und meomentan liegt viel laub im wald , so das mer auf bildern nedmal den trail erkennt, und da keiner von der truppe a richtig gscheiden foto hat (noch ned), hat glaub i  a kanner gross lust zum fotografieren
gestern hab ich 50 bilder gmacht, alle schrott, endweder zu dunkel oder schaua langweilig aus, oder fahrer unscharf(drecks kompaktfoto) da mach ich mer gorned die müh die bilder zu bearbeitn







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

Bilder sind doch geil. Man beachte den Wolfi sein wahnsinnigen "grins" Luftdruck in die Reifen. Auch mein Gesichtsausdruck is wieder mal saugeil !!
An bernd sei Bild schaut aus als wenn er gerade einen abdrückt.
Und die Bilder wo der Peter fährt sind auch super !!+
Ergänzend auch den Friedel sei Landeplatz is drauf.


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2008)

wir mach uns jetzt langsam aufm weg


----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Jochen die Harte Sau ist auch wieder voll mit dabei wies ausschaut..........Reschpäckt.

Ich dreh jetzt dann auch mal ne kleine Runde aufm Helius, hoffentlich wirfts mich net ab, wird mich gar nicht mehr kennen..........


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2008)

heut aufm übungtrail





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut aufm übungtrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dad schaut ja mal lecker aus!!! Wer hat den die Bilder gemacht?

@ Roland: Habe heute die " Steighilfe" montiert. Kein Feilen, keine Beilagscheiben oder Umwerfer verstellen notwendig. Draufgeschaubt und fertig!!!Als wärs ne Maßanfertigung für mich gewesen
Rocky Mountain bzw. Race Face halt!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Bernd Muss aber noch unter Last probieren d.h. mal  unter voll Last den Berg auf treten. Wenn es dann nicht durchrutscht ist es O.K.
Unterschied merk man ganz schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Bernd Muss aber noch unter Last probieren d.h. mal  unter voll Last den Berg auf treten. Wenn es dann nicht durchrutscht ist es O.K.
> Unterschied merk man ganz schön.


Habe es halt mal mit gezogener Vorderradbremse probiert. Habe es geschafft den blockierten Minion zwei Meter zu drücken! Sollte als Test eigentlich langen oder?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

Also heute das erste mal am Trail. Der ist total gierig. Heute hat uns der Peter mal wieder gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Ds nächste mal muss ich den mal mit schwerem Geschütz anfahren. Da wird es noch einige Zeit daueren bis man "alle" Stellen gefahren hat.


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2008)

ja bernd , schaut ned bloss lecker aus, sondern ist auch lecker, ich denk da kann mer schö lang testen und üben, hab selbst noch zwei stellen die ich ned (noch ned)geknackt hab, könnten aber gehn, aber ich will mal ned die waffel zu voll nehmen,den schwer is es allemal.
@roland, wann woll mer am dienstag uns mitn wolfi treffen (in nürnberg), woll mer zusamma fohren(3 pers) aber ich muss evt aufm heimweg zum stadler , mei schaltwerg holen, weiss auch ned ob vielleicht noch jemand mit will. Bernd oder jochen???


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe es halt mal mit gezogener Vorderradbremse probiert. Habe es geschafft den blockierten Minion zwei Meter zu drücken! Sollte als Test eigentlich langen oder?



Du hast dei Bike vielleicht mit deim Auto zwa meter gschleift. Aber ned den Vorderreifen im blockierten Zustand getreten.
Vielleicht hod ja a der Hinterreifen blockiert alsd tretn host.
Aobber ich denk des einziche wos heud bei dir blockierd hod wor dei Schliessmuskel aufn Sofa.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast dei Bike vielleicht mit deim Auto zwa meter gschleift. Aber ned den Vorderreifen im blockierten Zustand getreten.
> Vielleicht hod ja a der Hinterreifen blockiert alsd tretn host.
> Aobber ich denk des einziche wos heud bei dir blockierd hod wor dei Schliessmuskel aufn Sofa.


Ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit, das ich mit meiner Faust deinen Mund blockiere!!!


----------



## Axalp (28. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Bilder!



RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Markus du bist wahrscheinlich mit einem 13 jährigen Jungen gefahren.



Ne, lass 'mal. Da würde ich kein Land sehen. Mit 13 hat man noch eine intakte Leber, eine saubere Lunge und ein "reines" Hirn und nicht soviel Blödsinn im Kopf wie wir.


----------



## schu2000 (28. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mit 13 hat man noch eine intakte Leber, eine saubere Lunge und ein "reines" Hirn...



So ne Aussage in der heutigen Zeit?? Gewagt, gewagt


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, lass 'mal. Da würde ich kein Land sehen. Mit 13 hat man noch eine intakte Leber, eine saubere Lunge und ein "reines" Hirn und nicht soviel Blödsinn im Kopf wie wir.



Stimmt im fortgeschrittenen Alter hat man dann: eine schrumpf Leber, eine Teerlunge und ein "kleines" Hirn da man die Gehirnzellen leider versoffen hat.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und ein "kleines" Hirn da man die Gehirnzellen leider versoffen hat.



... was bei deinen paar Zellen nach dem ersten Mon Cherie erledigt war!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... was bei deinen paar Zellen nach dem ersten Mon Cherie erledigt war!!!



Ob dann mussten ein paar Gehirnzellen gestern dran glauben.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2008)

So zurück von der Tour. Bernd,Ich und dann Peter waren mal wieder in den Egl. Gegend unterwegs. Der Schaschliktrail ist Legende ! Aber die Treppe hat es ganz schön in sich. Die, die wir das letzte mal wegen Nässe nicht gefahren sind. Die ist steil und wenn du denkst oh hoffentlich klappt das, dann kommt die Steinstufe.
Dann rüber zum Höllentrail. War aber beschi.... zu fahren trotz Minusgrade war das Laub einfach zu glatt und darunter hat es noch nicht durchgefroren.
Resümee von heute Schaschlik hui Höllen pfui.


----------



## shift (29. Dezember 2008)

na geht doch! Das sieht ja nach Wetter/Trails deluxe aus!

Muss nächstes mal unbedingt wieder mein bike mitnehmen. An Weihnachten war ich leider nur zwei Tage in Erlangen und somit war die Zeit einfach zu knapp zum biken....

bye stefan


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So zurück von der Tour. Bernd,Ich und dann Peter waren mal wieder in den Egl. Gegend unterwegs. Der Schaschliktrail ist Legende ! Aber die Treppe hat es ganz schön in sich. Die, die wir das letzte mal wegen Nässe nicht gefahren sind. Die ist steil und wenn du denkst oh hoffentlich klappt das, dann kommt die Steinstufe.
> Dann rüber zum Höllentrail. War aber beschi.... zu fahren trotz Minusgrade war das Laub einfach zu glatt und darunter hat es noch nicht durchgefroren.
> Resümee von heute Schaschlik hui Höllen pfui.


Ausnahmsweise mal 100% Zustimmung!! Schaschlik! Höllentrail:  Wobei zu erwähnen ist das Peter dort noch das beste draus gemacht hat!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2008)

Heute bin ich Abwechslung mal mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Sonne pur. Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und Pavillion. Block aufs erste mal! Dann runter die Kehren voller Laub gleich mal weggerutscht. Als ich das Laub wegräumte selber Untergrund wie Höllentrail Laub von oben trocken von unten gefroren und Boden nass. War schön rutschig beim lenken aber natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem H` trail.
Werde morgen um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Peter in Behringersmühle starten denke mal Altersheimtrail. Wer Lust hat !?


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2008)

Wir , martina u ich waren heut mal im wolfi land biken(steinbrüchlein), und ich muss sagen, obwohl ich die trails schon des öfteren gfahren bin,wars mal wieder super, denn 90% der trails sind im nadelwald, also kein laup, sonder gripp ohne ende, und wolfi kennt natürlich alle schlüsselstellen dort, da sind scho einige intressante ecken, schad das  der rest der leutenbacher truppe ned dabei war, wär mal wieder neuland für ihnen gwesen.
ach ja , morgen is der letzte tag des jahres, und wie roland scho gsagt hat, mach mer noch a abschluss training ab behringersm, ich hab da noch nen trail für ihn, den kennt er ned aber da müss mer erst die strass hoch nach gössweinstein (mitn rad natürlich), falls noch jemand lust hat. den rest, an guten rutsch, und sauft euch ned wieder sinnlos zam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (30. Dezember 2008)

10 Uhr in B-Mühle ist mir morgen zu früh, werd mal Richt. Hetzles starten. Allen die ich nimmer seh, an guten Rutsch. Bis 2009
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2008)

Guten Rutsch auch von mir an alle!

Viel Spaß  bei eurere Tour.

Werde heute Vormittag mit der Familie zu Schlittschuhlaufen gehehen.


----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind beim Jochen zum fröhlichen Feiern ich glaub der ist schon voll.
Eine schöne Feier euch allen und einen guten Rutsch.
Und ich bin morgen der erste der im neuen Jahr fährt !!!!!!

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

Na alle noch im Delirium?? 

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich allen und immer ordentlich Spaß und unfall-, schmerz- und pannenfreie Fahrt für 2009 


Sven


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Und ich bin morgen der erste der im neuen Jahr fährt !!!!!!
> ...




Ja, vielleicht Karussell
A guts 2009, mit viel spass beim biken


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2009)

Bin vielleicht doch nicht der erste mache mich jetzt auf die Socken denn der Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Pavilliontrail wartet.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2009)

@all,geht samstag was zam, soll der bessere tag werden(wetter),also wir fohrn auf jeden fall, evt auch morgen mittag.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2009)

@roland
wie war dei tour heut, konnt mich ned aufraffen zum radeln heut


----------



## Axalp (1. Januar 2009)

Servus!

Wünsch Euch auch allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr!

Wird zwar schwer, das letzte Jahr zu toppen, aber ich hoffe, dass wir wieder ähnlich viele geniale Touren und Bikepark-Besuche zustande bringen.

-Trennung-

Samstag weiss ich noch net so recht. Hab nur das Zesty am Start, da das Ransom beim Service verweilet. Da werd ich doch nur wieder ausgelacht...


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2009)

Es war saukalt heut richtig diesig, aber alles schön trocken. Hab dann beim Pavillion ein wenig in die Gegend geschaut. War zwar ein wenig K.O. (Schlafmangel) aber so wars O.K.
Ich will morgen auch ein wenig fahren aber keine Tour sondern ein wenig üben. Samstag habe ich keine Zeit da ist Wandern angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2009)

Ah Markus wieder im Lande !
Ja bin auch für viele Touren und einige Bikeparkbesuche (LT).
Wir sollten unsere Freeride Urlaubswoche langsam planen da jeder ja frühzeitig Urlaub nehmen muss. Auch wer, wohin, wann und wie.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Januar 2009)

Tach auch,

a Gesundes Neues an alle....

@Captn Red: Wie soll denn der Freerideurlaub ausschauen? Steht schon was zur Auswahl?


----------



## Axalp (1. Januar 2009)

Im Sommer würde ich 1 Woche Portes du Soleil vorschlagen. Mehr FR geht in Europa nicht. Und Whistler ist mir zu teuer.

Den Rest (Gardasee, Graubünden, Tirol etc.) kann man ja spontan machen, z.B. über ein langes Wochenende oder so.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> a Gesundes Neues an alle....
> 
> @Captn Red: Wie soll denn der Freerideurlaub ausschauen? Steht schon was zur Auswahl?



Freerideurlaub d.h. wenig bergauf und Unterzuhilfenahme sämtlicher möglicher und unmöglicher Transportmittel (Flavio).
Bikes so um die 18KG-20KG Gangzahl zwischen 9-18.
*Der Ort ist mir eigentlich egal *solange ich keine Touren o.ä. planen muss.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Im Sommer würde ich 1 Woche Portes du Soleil vorschlagen. Mehr FR geht in Europa nicht. Und Whistler ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> Den Rest (Gardasee, Graubünden, Tirol etc.) kann man ja spontan machen, z.B. über ein langes Wochenende oder so.



Stimmt verlängerte Wochenenden kann man ja kurzfristig planen. Nur bei einer ganzen Bikewoches sollte schon alles langfristig geplant sein.
Das könnten ja wieder die "studierten" unter uns übernehmen.
Erstmal sollte man sehen wer von uns eigentlich Interesse hat.


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2009)

Wegen samstag, fahre um 1100uhr von rothenb. los. mal wieder die trailtour mit oswaldh und blockmeer(trocken) mal die neue variante propiern im blockm. usw.
jetzt mach mer uns aufm weg ins bamberger gebiet, haben da noch was zum anschauen und nehmen die bikes gleich mal mit


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2009)

so zurück von bamberger gebiet, waren teilweis intressante ecken dabei








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (2. Januar 2009)

Morgen gehts bei mir net, mei frau muß arbeiten.


----------



## Axalp (2. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Stimmt verlängerte Wochenenden kann man ja kurzfristig planen. Nur bei einer ganzen Bikewoches sollte schon alles langfristig geplant sein.
> Das könnten ja wieder die "studierten" unter uns übernehmen.
> Erstmal sollte man sehen wer von uns eigentlich Interesse hat.



Jo, würde ich übernehmen. Bin ja wohl der einzige hier, der des Französischen hier mächtig ist. Sprachlich und fahrerisch !
Schauen wir die nächsten Wochen wer alles Interesse hat. Grober Zeitpunkt wäre Mitte/Ende Juli. 

Morgen geht bei mir auch net: Zu früh 

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (2. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Wegen samstag, fahre um 1100uhr von rothenb. los. mal wieder die trailtour mit oswaldh und blockmeer(trocken) mal die neue variante propiern im blockm. usw.
> jetzt mach mer uns aufm weg ins bamberger gebiet, haben da noch was zum anschauen und nehmen die bikes gleich mal mit



Bin dabei!
An der Höhle muß ich noch mal die Treppe checken ...


----------



## Schoschi (2. Januar 2009)

Wer ist denn eigentlich euer neuer Kumpel mit dem Hut, noch ein Freerider der alten Schule wie es ausschaut............
@Roland: So ein Radl wär doch DIE Investition für 2009..............


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wer ist denn eigentlich euer neuer Kumpel mit dem Hut, noch ein Freerider der alten Schule wie es ausschaut............



Ja der hat einen ganz schönen Dropp vor sich, und das ganze mit einem Starrbike ! Da hät ich die Hosen voll.
@Peter super schöne Bilder, aber von dem sau steilen Gelände sieht man mal wieder gar nichts. War ne tolle 3 Stunden tour heute.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland: So ein Radl wär doch DIE Investition für 2009..............



*Kein neues Bike 2009*


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> An der Höhle muß ich noch mal die Treppe checken ...



Aber pass bloß auf damit du mit deiner Nase keinen Kratzer in das schöne grüne Geländer machst.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jo, würde ich übernehmen. Bin ja wohl der einzige hier, der des Französischen hier mächtig ist. Sprachlich und fahrerisch !
> 
> Geht am Sonntag was?



Wie fährt man französisch ? Mit heraushängender Zunge oder wie ?

Sonntag werde ich definitiv fahren. Ort fränkische Schweiz Beginn 10.30 Startpunkt auf was hast du Lust. Außer Muschelquellentour da war ich jetzt zu oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie fährt man französisch ? Mit heraushängender Zunge oder wie ?
> 
> Sonntag werde ich definitiv fahren. Ort fränkische Schweiz Beginn 10.30 Startpunkt auf was hast du Lust. Außer Muschelquellentour da war ich jetzt zu oft.



mir wern bestimmt a  dabei sen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir wern bestimmt a  dabei sen



Super das Feld füllt sich !


----------



## Schoschi (2. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Kein neues Bike 2009*



Das ist gegen dein Naturell.........du kannst nicht dagegen ankommen, finde dich gleich damit ab bevor du das Geld deiner Frau für a neue Küchenzeile versprichst.......


----------



## Axalp (3. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie fährt man französisch ? Mit heraushängender Zunge oder wie ?
> 
> Sonntag werde ich definitiv fahren. Ort fränkische Schweiz Beginn 10.30 Startpunkt auf was hast du Lust. Außer Muschelquellentour da war ich jetzt zu oft.



Sonntag 10.30 würde mir passen. Startpunkt?

Jan Du alte Büchse, sag' das nächte Mal bitte persönlich "tschüss". 
Obwohl..., Deine Freundin hat Dich würdig vertreten... 

Viel Spass!
1000Grüße,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es mal wieder ab Tüchersfeld Richtung Pottenstein neuer Trail runter auf Pottenstein.


----------



## kubikjch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vorhin 3 MTB´ler am Spitzkehrentrail gsehn, aber die ham mich völlig ignoriert :-(


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin 3 MTB´ler am Spitzkehrentrail gsehn, aber die ham mich völlig ignoriert :-(



sorry jochen, waren wirklich wir, haben sogar jamanden rufen ghört, aber wusten nicht ob wir gemeint waren, und ich wuste nedmal von wo du gerufen hast, wo warst den du gstanden. weider vorn ham mer noch dein arbeitkollegen julian getroffen. schande über uns na ja morgen sehn mer uns ja.
Herr roth wo und wann, und was willst machendie trails um pottenstein sind wegen fakelfeuerungs legen für dreikönige tabu, also wenn ab tüchersfeld, dann kannst höchsten den hangkantenweg mitnehmen, des windloch,evt 601 er, und uhlweg, also , falls ned zu besoffen bist, wennst hamkommst, geb bescheid,wo


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

waren heut zu dritt unterwegs, start rotenbühl-neideck.trainmeusel-muggendorf-adlersta-oswaldh-muggend.höhentrail-muschelqulell-wolfieck.
wetter war a traum, und heut hat mir der wolfi mal wieder gezeigt wie mann fährt, der hat ding gfohrn, da hab ich bloss noch mitn kopf gschüttelt, und ich war froh , als ich die neue variante am blockmeer gschaft hab, dann is der wolfi zwei andre varianten gfohren, die hab ich ned mol propiert, weils für mich unmöglich war des zu schaffen, sauber die haar gschnitten soch ich da bloss, ach ja die treppe zum höhleneingang hat er beim zweiten versuch locker gschaft hab gfilmt)





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

die stell hat er gottseidank ned gfohrn, aber ich denk des dauert nemmer lang


----------



## Axalp (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Herr roth wo und wann, und was willst machendie trails um pottenstein sind wegen fakelfeuerungs legen für dreikönige tabu, also wenn ab tüchersfeld, dann kannst höchsten den hangkantenweg mitnehmen, des windloch,evt 601 er, und uhlweg, also , falls ned zu besoffen bist, wennst hamkommst, geb bescheid,wo



Hmh, ob Du auf die Frage vom Roland eine Antwort bekommst? 

Treff'mer uns halt um 10.30 in Tüchersfeld. Ich nehme an am Wanderparkplatz in Richtung Kleinlesau?

Wenn der Onkel Roland zu tief in Glas schaut können wir uns auch später treffen - soll er sich halt melden.


----------



## kubikjch (3. Januar 2009)

Servus Peter,
ich bin von der Aussicht zum Burgblick vorgelaufen zum Einstieg in den Spitzkehrentrail und hab da mal gerufen und gewunken. Zurückgewunken hast glaub ich auch. War mit Tochter und Hund unterwegs.
Morgen bin ich net dabei, wer morgen früh die Rödelfelsrunden fahrn, muß nämlich um halb 2 bei einem Bekannten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

--


----------



## kubikjch (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> --



Text vergessen


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> ich bin von der Aussicht zum Burgblick vorgelaufen zum Einstieg in den Spitzkehrentrail und hab da mal gerufen und gewunken. Zurückgewunken hast glaub ich auch. War mit Tochter und Hund unterwegs.
> Morgen bin ich net dabei, wer morgen früh die Rödelfelsrunden fahrn, muß nämlich um halb 2 bei einem Bekannten sein.



Einen GROSSEN weißen Hund hab ich noch gesehn und mir gedacht - nichts wie weg ...
Hunde die mir über die Knöchel reichen machen mir Angst 
Sorry noch mal für unsre schlechten Ohren und Ignoranz.

Ansonsten super Ausfahrt heute mit schönen technischen Stellen.
Naja, ein weißes Rad fährt sich einfach auch viel besser, kein Vergleich zu meinen schwarzen Bikes.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Text vergessen



ich woll des you tube video reistelln, bin aber wieder zu blöd dazu, und jetzt hab ich kann bock mehr


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einen GROSSEN weißen Hund hab ich noch gesehn und mir gedacht - nichts wie weg ...
> Hunde die mir über die Knöchel reichen machen mir Angst
> Sorry noch mal für unsre schlechten Ohren und Ignoranz.
> 
> ...



ja seid demst dei neus rad hast, schau ich ganz scho doof aus der wäsch


----------



## kubikjch (3. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einen GROSSEN weißen Hund hab ich noch gesehn und mir gedacht - nichts wie weg ...
> Hunde die mir über die Knöchel reichen machen mir Angst
> Sorry noch mal für unsre schlechten Ohren und Ignoranz.
> 
> ...



Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich euch aportieren laß


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich woll des you tube video reistelln, bin aber wieder zu blöd dazu, und jetzt hab ich kann bock mehr



Hey Peter, ich hoff Du hast nix dagegen wenn ich Dir da mal unter die Arme greif (also im übertragenen Sinn natürlich  )


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

dank dir, grad als ich im test fred gschaft hab, hast des du scho eini gschickt, aber jetzt musst noch des mit der bessern qulität machn


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dank dir, grad als ich im test fred gschaft hab, hast des du scho eini gschickt, aber jetzt musst noch des mit der bessern qulität machn



Ich glaub des geht hier net. Kann mer bloß direkt bei Youtube in hoher Quali anschaua...also da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

man is des alles a müll mit den computer schrott
was is den mitn bernd los, hat sich der vorgenomma im neua jahr mol sei mundwerk zu holtn


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2009)

ich denk der roland is gut bedient heut also treff mer uns moin um 10.30 in tüchersfeld auf wanderparkpl.


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann is der wolfi zwei andre varianten gfohren, die hab ich ned mol propiert, weils für mich unmöglich war des zu schaffen, sauber die haar gschnitten soch ich da bloss, ach ja die treppe zum höhleneingang hat er beim zweiten versuch locker gschaft hab gfilmt)
> 
> die stell hat er gottseidank ned gfohrn, aber ich denk des dauert nemmer lang[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> man is des alles a müll mit den computer schrott
> was is den mitn bernd los, hat sich der vorgenomma im neua jahr mol sei mundwerk zu holtn


Träum weiter!!
Hogg bei die Slowaken und hob die Schnauze voll!!
Na ja am Freidoch is rum und dann scheind mer die sonne widder ausm Orsch!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Peter, ich hoff Du hast nix dagegen wenn ich Dir da mal unter die Arme greif (also im übertragenen Sinn natürlich  )


Boah ey!! Voll oglaand an der Wänd!! Des gibd obber Obzüch in der B-Nodn!! Und Handschuh und lange Hosn und a weises Rod und schönes Wedder und der starke August anu dabei und ich in der Slowakei und der Wolf ka Zaid!! Also wirklich!!!


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Träum weiter!!
> Hogg bei die Slowaken und hob die Schnauze voll!!
> Na ja am Freidoch is rum und dann scheind mer die sonne widder ausm Orsch!!!



hoffendlich behaldns diich de...ppm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ihr schbinnd  ich glaab ich fohr blos nu auf der rolln


Auf der Farbrolln????


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Auf der Farbrolln????



ich verschdee kaa schlowaagisch


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ich verschdee kaa schlowaagisch


Säffsd 20 Sliboviz dann verstehsd ders!!!


----------



## macmount (3. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Säffsd 20 Sliboviz dann verstehsd ders!!!



bring mär aan miid - villaichd hilfds ja geechär di hundsväreggda gribbm
bis denn du aldär schlowagge


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> bring mär aan miid - villaichd hilfds ja geechär di hundsväreggda gribbm
> bis denn du aldär schlowagge


Hau di nei alder Heuslebauer!! Muss mi etz ablegn!!! Wos issn amol widder midm Kanol?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk der roland is gut bedient heut



Bin grod von die Toten widda aufgwachd.





Mir könnan ja a glana Dua foan am besddn am um den Bargblatz und dann widda nein Audo.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einen GROSSEN weißen Hund hab ich noch gesehn und mir gedacht - nichts wie weg ...
> Hunde die mir über die Knöchel reichen machen mir Angst
> Sorry noch mal für unsre schlechten Ohren und Ignoranz.
> 
> ...



Sakra und das alles wecha denn neua Rod
Ich konn mir ja leider heuer kanns kaufen. Do muss i halt bis nächsdes Johr warden bis i aufn Hindderrod nunda fon konn


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Boah ey!! Voll oglaand an der Wänd!! Des gibd obber Obzüch in der B-Nodn!!



Sehr gut beobachtet, ja ganz kurz (max. 0,5 sec.) mit der linken Schulter an der Wand im Video bei Sekunde 10.
Hast Du einen Röntgenblick, da ist auch noch Peters Arm davor. 

Sonst ist da nichts angelehnt. 
Das sieht nur so aus, da sich das Vorderrad am Felsen und Hinterrad an der Treppenstufe etwas verklemmt haben,
was das Ausbalancieren erleichtert hat, das Anfahren danach aber erschwert.


----------



## macmount (4. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet, ja ganz kurz (max. 0,5 sec.) mit der linken Schulter an der Wand im Video bei Sekunde 10.
> Hast Du einen Röntgenblick, da ist auch noch Peters Arm davor.
> 
> Sonst ist da nichts angelehnt.
> ...



der hods ned gsäng mid saim gloosach, der hod blos gflaggsd waller naidisch is (wie ich aa). ich hob scho überleechd wie braad dassi mei reifm machn muss, dassi aa so long ruhich schdeh ko. ich ko des balangsiern im momend bloos auf der ladder üübm.
Also wirgli subbär gmachd - huud ob


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet, ja ganz kurz (max. 0,5 sec.) mit der linken Schulter an der Wand im Video bei Sekunde 10.
> Hast Du einen Röntgenblick, da ist auch noch Peters Arm davor.
> 
> Sonst ist da nichts angelehnt.
> ...


Ogland is ogland! Do gibds ka Bardon!!
Na ! Blizsauber gfohrn! Hob gmand du lehnsd an der Wänd (Wär obber a wurschd!!). Das des Rod verglemmd is sichdmer hald ned!!
Wos issn des überhabbd für a neua Kisdn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Peter,
> Spitzkehrentrail und hab da mal gerufen und gewunken. Zurückgewunken hast glaub ich auch. .



Der hod ned gewunken der hod dir an Vogel zeicht.
Bist dei Tour heud gfoan ?
Wir waren heute auch unterwegs Peter, Markus und ich. Und wie erwartet waren die Berge nach so einem Abend doppelt so hoch. ich hab gedacht ich muss sterben. Sind dann aber doch Pottenstein neuer Trail, Windloch und Hangkantentrail gefahren. 27 KM und ca. 500 HM. Ich nur 450 HM.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der hod ned gewunken der hod dir an Vogel zeicht.
> Bist dei Tour heud gfoan ?
> Wir waren heute auch unterwegs Peter, Markus und ich. Und wie erwartet waren die Berge nach so einem Abend doppelt so hoch. ich hab gedacht ich muss sterben. Sind dann aber doch Pottenstein neuer Trail, Windloch und Hangkantentrail gefahren. 27 KM und ca. 500 HM. Ich nur 450 HM.



ja, war gut heut, aber wetter war grenzwertig, zumintest wenn man gestern gfohrn ist


----------



## kubikjch (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich bin a Tour gfohrn 27km 750 hm bei bestem Schneetreiben


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...
> Wos issn des überhabbd für a neua Kisdn??



Das ist ein »Funtail 41.5« von 2Soulscycles. 
http://www.2soulscycles.com/41.5/
http://www.2soulscycles.com/simpleviewer/index.html

Der Stahlrahmen, den es nur in einer Größe gibt, ist auf Gabeln
mit 160mm Federweg optimiert. Der Einsatzbereich des Hardtails
geht somit klar in Richtung Freeride.
Auch das Gewicht des Rahmens »passt« zum Einsatzbereich.
Der nackte Rahmen (ohne Ausfallenden) wiegt 3.000g.
Der aktuelle Aufbau bringt 16,xxkg auf die Waage.

Könnte mein Lieblingsrad für technische Sachen werden.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Januar 2009)

Nix Los? Keine Touren?
*So gefällt mit das!!! *


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix Los? Keine Touren?
> *So gefällt mit das!!! *



bist noch ned daheim???????
es liegt zu viel schnee zum biken, aber wir sind die letzten tage soviel gfohrn, des fährst du des ganze johr ned


----------



## ragazza (6. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix Los? Keine Touren?
> *So gefällt mit das!!! *



 Doch,doch,heute 1400 Uhr, 20km Anfahrt mit Rad,dann Tour und wieder zurück.Nix mit Sofa,junger Mann


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hob heud a kann rechtn Bogg zum foan. ich geh lieber a weng wandern. Woarscheinlich naufn verbodena.


----------



## Axalp (6. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hob heud a kann rechtn Bogg zum foan. ich geh lieber a weng wandern. Woarscheinlich naufn verbodena.



Lichterfest Pottenstein. Man braucht ja Beweisfotos, dass des mit dem Naturschutz net so ernst genommen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Doch,doch,heute 1400 Uhr, 20km Anfahrt mit Rad,dann Tour und wieder zurück.Nix mit Sofa,junger Mann



Hog ned aufn Sofa sondern in der Slovakei!!


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hog ned aufn Sofa sondern in der Slovakei!!



häst was gscheids gelernd


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hog ned aufn Sofa sondern in der Slovakei!!



Is des für dich nicht das gleiche


----------



## ragazza (6. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hog ned aufn Sofa sondern in der Slovakei!!



Etz hock ich auch für ein paar Tage am Sofa.Hab auf einem schnellen Waldweg runter ne Bodenprobe genommen.Hatte aber Glück,nur ein Finger ausgekugelt.Hatte alle Protis an,sonst wärs wohl anders ausgegangen.Denke ich werde ein zwei Wochen nicht fahren können.immer wenns grad am schönsten is......


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2009)

hast wieder nen ragazza gmacht mensch robert, des jahr fängt ja scho kacke an. gute besserung


----------



## Axalp (7. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Etz hock ich auch für ein paar Tage am Sofa.Hab auf einem schnellen Waldweg runter ne Bodenprobe genommen.Hatte aber Glück,nur ein Finger ausgekugelt.Hatte alle Protis an,sonst wärs wohl anders ausgegangen.Denke ich werde ein zwei Wochen nicht fahren können.immer wenns grad am schönsten is......



Finger ausgekugelt beim Vorderbremse ziehen? 

Nix für ungut. Wünsch Dir natürlich gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2009)

Oh schön es wird wieder gearbeitet. Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr alleine der Wind und Wetter trotzen muss und sich tot arbeitet.

@Robert du musst dir angewöhnen, wie Markus schon schrieb, die Vorderbremse nicht so stark zu ziehen. Denn Ragazzas sind bei gefrorenem Boden nicht so toll.
 nichtsdestotrotz  gute Besserung deinen 11 Fingern.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hatte aber Glück,nur ein Finger ausgekugelt.heul:


Hoffentlich net der Stinkefinger!! 
Gute Besserung!! 
Hatte auch mal nen Finger ausgekugelt. Das kann sich ganz schön ziehen wenns blöd läuft.


----------



## 0815p (7. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich net der Stinkefinger!!
> Gute Besserung!!
> Hatte auch mal nen Finger ausgekugelt. Das kann sich ganz schön ziehen wenns blöd läuft.



is dir wohl beim nasenpopeln passiert
bist jetzt wieder daham, oder immer noch slow.
fährst am wochend a tour mit


----------



## ragazza (7. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh schön es wird wieder gearbeitet. Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr alleine der Wind und Wetter trotzen muss und sich tot arbeitet.
> 
> @Robert du musst dir angewöhnen, wie Markus schon schrieb, die Vorderbremse nicht so stark zu ziehen. Denn Ragazzas sind bei gefrorenem Boden nicht so toll.
> nichtsdestotrotz  gute Besserung deinen 11 Fingern.



ich hab mir die linke hand verletzt,das ist bei mir aber die hintere Bremse(ex-Motorradfahrer).Aber vor und während des sturzes hab ich gar nicht gebremst.Bin auch nicht übern Lenker runter sondern irgendwie seitlich.Aber geht schon wieder ganz gut.war heut mit Rad auf Arbeit,nur ohne handschuh(geht nicht über die Schiene) wars etwas.....frisch.....!!


----------



## Axalp (7. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> is dir wohl beim nasenpopeln passiert



Ich glaube er hat eher den Finger im A.... gehabt und hat sich aus Versehen draufgesetzt.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> is dir wohl beim nasenpopeln passiert
> bist jetzt wieder daham, oder immer noch slow.
> fährst am wochend a tour mit



ich denk der kummt am freidoch ham und dann konn er doch ned schowieder fort zum beikn.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> is dir wohl beim nasenpopeln passiert
> bist jetzt wieder daham, oder immer noch slow.
> fährst am wochend a tour mit



Freitag gehts zurück!! Für was kurzes bin ich immer zu haben!
Rolands Stummel natürlich ausgeschlossen!!:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denk der kummt am freidoch ham und dann konn er doch ned schowieder fort zum beikn.


Das stimmt, da ich eine Frau und ein Kind habe, welche sich in meiner Gegenwart wohlfühlen und nicht bei jeder Tour hoffen, das ich mir das Genick breche!!(Gell Pia!?))


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da ich eine Frau und ein Kind habe, welche sich in meiner Gegenwart wohlfühlen und nicht bei jeder Tour hoffen, das ich mir das Genick breche!!(Gell Pia!?))



ja ja die nächste Spargelzeit kommt bestimmt. Dann kannst wieder nach Schina fliegen.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ja die nächste Spargelzeit kommt bestimmt. Dann kannst wieder nach Schina fliegen.


Schina schreibt man mit K du Depp!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schina schreibt man mit K du Depp!!!



Danke also nach Kina.


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schina schreibt man mit K du Depp!!!



schlaumeiermodus an>>> und gschbrochn wärds china - di bedonung lichd auf dem "ch" - schlaumeiermodus aus<<<


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> schlaumeiermodus an>>> und gschbrochn wärds china - di bedonung lichd auf dem "ch" - schlaumeiermodus aus<<<


Mussd du nix in deim Haus ärbern Schlaumeier!!??


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mussd du nix in deim Haus ärbern Schlaumeier!!??



fasd kieferhöölnveraiderung und andiidiodikum


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mussd du nix in deim Haus ärbern Schlaumeier!!??



du musd dain sch...aiss a weng longsomer ändern - do kummd mär sunsd ja gor ned zäm gschaid blöödn andwordn - naa ich muss scho wos ärbäddn obber ich bi scho zwaa wo grong -


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> du musd dain sch...aiss a weng longsomer ändern - do kummd mär sunsd ja gor ned zäm gschaid blöödn andwordn - naa ich muss scho wos ärbäddn obber ich bi scho zwaa wo grong -


Wolf dir fehlt einfach Bewegung!
Probiers mal mit Radfahren. Soll gesund sein!!! 
Buahhhhh!!!!


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wolf dir fehlt einfach Bewegung!
> Probiers mal mit Radfahren. Soll gesund sein!!!
> Buahhhhh!!!!



gsund??? frooch amol den roland - der is scho des gandsa johr grong weechärm roodfohrn


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> gsund??? frooch amol den roland - der is scho des gandsa johr grong weechärm roodfohrn



ja aber nur in der Seele weil ich so wenig Zeit fürs radeln hab.


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja aber nur in der Seele weil ich so wenig Zeit fürs radeln hab.



oh ein seelenverwandtermich däd när inderessiern wos für droogn du nimmsd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> :mich däd när inderessiern wos für droogn du nimmsd



brunox, und w40


----------



## schu2000 (8. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> brunox, und w40



Und nachm Sport a weng Federgabeldeo damit er net so müffelt


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2009)

da es im neuen Jahr noch nicht viel zu Lachen gab!!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2009)

der schoschi is der beste

was mach mer samstag, a kurze tour zum rabenecktrail u altersh.trail soll sonnig werden, und am sonntachkeinen plan


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da es im neuen Jahr noch nicht viel zu Lachen gab!!!!


Das waren noch Zeiten als ich von Schoschi mit offenen Armen empfangen wurde!!

Gell Robert! Des is doch a 1a Ragazza gwesn odder?


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> fasd kieferhöölnveraiderung und andiidiodikum



Bei dem Gschmarr, des Du von Dir gibst ist es auch kein Wunder, dass es Dir die Gosch'n vereitert.  *Duck und weg*



peter metz schrieb:


> der schoschi is der beste
> 
> was mach mer samstag, a kurze tour zum rabenecktrail u altersh.trail soll sonnig werden, und am sonntachkeinen plan



Weiss noch net ob ich da bin, aber beide Tage bei der Saukälte fahren... weiss auch noch net. Mir hat's gestern im Röthelheimbad auch saugut gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> der schoschi is der beste
> 
> was mach mer samstag, a kurze tour zum rabenecktrail u altersh.trail soll sonnig werden, und am sonntachkeinen plan



Also ich werde erst am Sonntag was machen. Samstag werde ich zu 99% den Sohnemann den ganzen TAg mit dem Schlitten bergauf ziehen dürfen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir hat's gestern im Röthelheimbad auch saugut gefallen...


Hast wohl wieder Löcher in die Umkleidekabine gebohrt , die Mädels beobachtet und dabei den Dämpfer "gewartet" hä?


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2009)

@roland
warst du die letzten tage mal in der fränkischen unterwegs(mitn rad) wie sind die trail, noch viel schnee, oder einigermasen plattgetreten vom fussvolk


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2009)

War leider auch nicht unterwegs aber ich denke die Hauptverkehrswanderwege sind schon platt getreten. Also auf eine kurze Tour wie Rabeneck und Alterheim häd i scho Lusd !!
Sonntag die Standardroute Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle und viel. Pavillion.

hab mich gerade entschlossen auch am Freitag eine kleine bis sehr kleine Runde zu drehen. wahrschein. P.stein.


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War leider auch nicht unterwegs aber ich denke die Hauptverkehrswanderwege sind schon platt getreten. Also auf eine kurze Tour wie Rabeneck und Alterheim häd i scho Lusd !!
> Sonntag die Standardroute Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle und viel. Pavillion.
> 
> hab mich gerade entschlossen auch am Freitag eine kleine bis sehr kleine Runde zu drehen. wahrschein. P.stein.



sa und so bin ich dabei, morgen muss ich holz holen, drecks winter


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2009)

wenns wetter sonnig ist am wochend, werd ich mal mei new foto testen, also schön machen vor der tour


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> also schön machen vor der tour


Oh je!! Da wird der Roland aber Schwierigkeiten bekommen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Oh je!! Da wird der Roland aber Schwierigkeiten bekommen!!!



ja du wirst keine Probleme haben bist ja eh nie dabei.
Und unter null ° musst du dich beim Pippimachen eh hinsetzen da es mit der Länge nicht mehr so toll ist.


----------



## Axalp (9. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...dabei den Dämpfer "gewartet" hä?



So sieht's aus. Leider muss ich auf die Verlängerung von 165mm auf 180mm im Moment noch verzichten, da Dr. Scott noch keine Serienfreigabe erteilt hat.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Leider muss ich auf die Verlängerung von 165mm auf 180mm im Moment noch verzichten, da Dr. Scott noch keine Serienfreigabe erteilt hat.



Das wird doch dann quasi das Bike fürn Urlaub? Ich werd jetzt mal versuchen mein Ufo bedingt tourentauglich umzubauen, d.H. Umwerferturm hinschrauben, vorne 2 Kettenblätter, leichte Räder und so.........da muss ich aber bauartbedingt von 195 Federweg auf 165 runter.......und dann hab ich den schwersten Tourenfreerider der Welt, aber wer mich kennt der weiß dass das für so eine trainierte Bergziege wie mich kein Problem ist............
Flavio machts möglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Januar 2009)

Morgen um 11.30 in behringerm.
jochen unglückstrail zum rabeneck hoch,trail runter,a stück vor und links rauf zum schottersm trail, da runter, und rüber zum berg des schweigens, rauf nach engelh.berg-nach moritz-alterhtrail runter zum auto.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das wird doch dann quasi das Bike fürn Urlaub? Ich werd jetzt mal versuchen mein Ufo bedingt tourentauglich umzubauen, d.H. Umwerferturm hinschrauben, vorne 2 Kettenblätter, leichte Räder und so.........da muss ich aber bauartbedingt von 195 Federweg auf 165 runter.......und dann hab ich den schwersten Tourenfreerider der Welt...



Sicher?? Mein Marinchen liegt mit der schweren Bereifung bei ca. 19,x kg  ist dann aber für längere Strecken schon grenzwertig, vor allem wenn dann noch die 42er Maxxis druff sind


----------



## Schoschi (9. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sicher?? Mein Marinchen liegt mit der schweren Bereifung bei ca. 19,x kg  ist dann aber für längere Strecken schon grenzwertig, vor allem wenn dann noch die 42er Maxxis druff sind



Ich muss schauen ob ich mit der Geo hinkomme, höherer Answer Lenker, etwas längerer Vorbau, aktuell wärs viel zu kurz zum teteln, aber denk scho dass das was wird, ansonsten dann halt     *EIN NEUES BIKE 2009*


----------



## Axalp (9. Januar 2009)

Also nachdem was der Mensch hier verzapft tendiere ich mehr und mehr zum DH-Gefährt: MTB-Freeride TV Folge 9. Aber ich entscheide wahrscheinlich eh erst am Tag der Abfahrt. 



peter metz schrieb:


> Morgen um 11.30 in behringerm.
> jochen unglückstrail zum rabeneck hoch,trail runter,a stück vor und links rauf zum schottersm trail, da runter, und rüber zum berg des schweigens, rauf nach engelh.berg-nach moritz-alterhtrail runter zum auto.



Ist mir leider zu früh. Bin erst gerade aus dem Geschäft raus  und muss alles auf morgen verschieben.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also nachdem was der Mensch hier verzapft tendiere ich mehr und mehr zum DH-Gefährt: MTB-Freeride TV Folge 9. Aber ich entscheide wahrscheinlich eh erst am Tag der Abfahrt.



Macht euch auch mal rechtzeitig wegen Unfall-/Krankenzusatzversicherung und Invalidenrente schlau 

Wegen WE:
Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich voraussichtlich auch dabei. Das kann ich aber erst morgen früh entscheiden.
Wahrscheinlich eher Sonntag, wenn was zusammengeht.


----------



## 0815p (9. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Macht euch auch mal rechtzeitig wegen Unfall-/Krankenzusatzversicherung und Invalidenrente schlau
> 
> Wegen WE:
> Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich voraussichtlich auch dabei. Das kann ich aber erst morgen früh entscheiden.
> Wahrscheinlich eher Sonntag, wenn was zusammengeht.



sonntag geht freilich a was zam, gell roland, die standarttour oder so


wie wars heut bei pottensta roland, warst dort???????


----------



## schu2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Also nachdem was der Mensch hier verzapft tendiere ich mehr und mehr zum DH-Gefährt: MTB-Freeride TV Folge 9. Aber ich entscheide wahrscheinlich eh erst am Tag der Abfahrt.



*sabber*
Hat jemand LKW oder Bus und entsprechenden Führerschein? Dann kann man ja auch mehr als ein Bike mitnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2009)

War heut scho unterwegs aber nicht im Pottensteiner Raum sondern Standart. Also Spitzkehrentail, Muschelquelle und zurück. Schön wars heut, schön anstrengend !!
Spitzkehrentail war fahrbar aber einige Wiederholungen am Muschelquellentrail.
Für den Pavillion war es aber schon zu spät da ich durch hohes Arbeitspensum am frühzeitigen Fahrradfahren gehindert wurde. Resümee bergauf totale Schei.... bergab geht scho. 

p.s. ca. 10° minus da wird`s scho lustig.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> , aber wer mich kennt der weiß dass das für so eine trainierte Bergziege wie mich kein Problem ist............



Ich hab von dir nicht anderes erwartet. Du bist meine Nummer 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

Des Video is von den Abfahrten scho geil. Aber da reicht das LT dicke. Zwischendurch werden wir ja wohl auch mal die ein oder andere Tour fahren ? Wir können ja nicht 7-8 Tage nur den Berg hinunterblasen.
Wegen mir könnts scho morgen losgehen.


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2009)

die trails dort abwärts sind ja so breit, das man sie auffahren kann


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> die trails dort abwärts sind ja so breit, das man sie auffahren kann



Ja so richtige tech. Trail sind des ned. Ehr wos für Heizer aber do sind ja dann auch einige dabei.

Mir langts wenn ich mein Schnitzelfreund bergobi amol versech dann hob i mein soll erfüllt und konn mich um die Rehbierkästen kümmern ned das do wos schlecht werd.


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2009)

da wäre mir  die region im hintergrung lieber (felsmassiv )


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ist mir leider zu früh. Bin erst gerade aus dem Geschäft raus



Jetzt verschläft der sogar seinen Feierabend.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Januar 2009)

Also schlecht ausschaua tut des scho net, aber wenn des alles so breite und ebene Pisten sind...ich hoff dort gibts auch a paar rumpelige Sachen mit anständigen Felsbrocken und Steinen und Wurzeln zum Runterbolzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

Ich denk da ist für jeden etwas dabei. Es sind ja Strecken genug vorhanden.


----------



## B3ppo (10. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mit meinem Zesty dabei sein. Aber in nen Fullface muss wohl noch investiert werde 
Gibts schon nähere Zeitplanungen? Erste oder letzte Juliwoche wär perfekt, dazwischen muss ich mal schaun.
Gleich gehts raus in die Kälte


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Januar 2009)

nur ums jetzt schon anzukündigen die Aaboooodecher fahren a mit ... 
also rechtzeitig sagen wann wo wie 
Markus wird sich freuen seine Trinkgewohnheiten beizubehalten wenn wir dabei sind


----------



## Axalp (10. Januar 2009)

Das A - Schild über jeder Apotheke steht nicht wie angenommen für "Apotheke", sondern für Alkohol! So sieht's aus.


----------



## Axalp (10. Januar 2009)

Termin ist neben der Bikefrage eigentlich noch völlig offen.

Ich schlage vor ein/e Ferienwohnung/Chalet für 8-10 Mann zu mieten.

Mindestens 6 Hansel sollten wir ja hoffentlich zusammenbringen. Aber es sieht wohl eher nach mehr aus, wenn das Erlanger Gesocks mitfährt.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntag geht freilich a was zam, gell roland, die standarttour oder so
> 
> 
> wie wars heut bei pottensta roland, warst dort???????


Servus Holde Gemende!!
Bin a widder do!!! 
Mir sän obber morgn eigloddn!! Konn also leider ned!
Wi schaudsn die Wochn amol widder mid am Nightride aus?

Zwegs Freeride-Urlaub bini a dabei !! Termin ? Würd obber ned unbedingt im Hochsommer (Ende Luli) fohrn wall dann machds mir Fullface und Schildgrödnbanzer bestimmt kann Spaß!! Wär also eher für Ende Juni !


----------



## Schoschi (10. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir langts wenn ich mein Schnitzelfreund bergobi amol versech dann hob i mein soll erfüllt...



Von was träumst du nachts? 
Da sind garantiert noch technischere Trails dabei........und angelegte Bikeparks und und und....


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Von was träumst du nachts?



Nur von Dir


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2009)

morgen um 11.30 matterh wand
@bernd morgen ka zeit, ich glaub langsam, das der wolf bald mehr fährt wie du, und der schoschi sowieso, du bist a lutscher


----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 11.30 matterh wand
> @bernd morgen ka zeit, ich glaub langsam, das der wolf bald mehr fährt wie du, und der schoschi sowieso, du bist a lutscher



ärbärn du i auf jedn foll mehra wie ihr alla dsamm - 

vill schbass baim raadln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2009)

@Roland

Ich hab aus versehen alle bilder von heut gelöscht, ich depp,und da warn so gute dabei,mist. müss mer morgen paar machen


der markus kommt moin auch, der bernd , der lutscher hat wieder mal abgsagt, vieleicht kommt noch der wolfi


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Roland
> 
> Ich hab aus versehen alle bilder von heut gelöscht, ich depp,und da warn so gute dabei,mist. müss mer morgen paar machen
> 
> ...


Wennsd nu amol Lutscher soggsd konnsd di bald von selbigen ernähren, wallds ka Beiser mehr hosd!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Roland
> 
> Ich hab aus versehen alle bilder von heut gelöscht,





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 11.30 matterh wand
> @bernd morgen ka zeit, ich glaub langsam, das der wolf bald mehr fährt wie du, und der schoschi sowieso, du bist a lutscher



Bernd, Bernd "grübel" wer war noch einmal der Bernd. Ich kenn blos einen Wolf und der hat lange Haare.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ärbärn du i auf jedn foll mehra wie ihr alla dsamm -
> 
> vill schbass baim raadln



Der Trail ist das Ziel ?!

Wos issn des für a Gschmarr. Dei Ziel is dasd sowenich Dräil wie möglich siggst.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd, Bernd "grübel" wer war noch einmal der Bernd.


Kleiner Tip: attraktiv, intelligent, nett, toller Charakter, .... Na dämmerts!!?! DAS BIN ICH!! DEIN FEUND!!!!

Wos isn etz mid am Nighdride di Wochn?


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Roland
> 
> ... vieleicht kommt noch der wolfi



Ja, davon kannst ausgehn!

Wegen den gelöschten Fotos. Probiers mal damit:
http://housing19.berlin3.powerweb.de/fotoforum/index.php/topic,2690.0.html


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, davon kannst ausgehn!
> 
> Wegen den gelöschten Fotos. Probiers mal damit:
> http://housing19.berlin3.powerweb.de/fotoforum/index.php/topic,2690.0.html


Auch von mir noch ein Tipp:
Probiers mal mit www.metzschaltdeinhirnein.de


----------



## schu2000 (10. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch ein Tipp:
> Probiers mal mit www.metzschaltdeinhirnein.de



Fehlermeldung "Adresse nicht gefunden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung "Adresse nicht gefunden"



aua!! swennilein - wussd ned dass du aa soo bl..ond bisd


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: attraktiv, intelligent, nett, toller Charakter, .... Na dämmerts!!?! DAS BIN ICH!! DEIN FEUND!!!!
> 
> Wos isn etz mid am Nighdride di Wochn?



In da Night is mir im Moment zu kold bei -15° gfrier ich amm Saddl fesd. Wenn as Wedda nexda Wochn einichermaasn is kömma drüba redn.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> aua!! swennilein - wussd ned dass du aa soo bl..ond bisd



 






  

@Schoschi: schau mal, von Nicolai gibts was neues:





Scheint wohl a extreeeemer Frieraidä zu sein  wär vielleicht was fürn Roland nachdem er ja letztes Jahr aufn Schluss zu immer so viel Pech ghabt hat


----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Schoschi: schau mal, von Nicolai gibts was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ähnlich hatte ich des aa scho vorgschlogn, siehe post "7708"
http://infopirat.com/bm_aaron-fotheringham-hardcore-sitting-backflip-im-rollstuhl


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2009)

Die bilder sind nicht mehr herholbar (Falsches format) nur gut das  es ka bilder von ner bergtour war, und bis sommer werd ich die kistn scho bediena könna (hoff ich zumindest)

Heut hab ich ja wieder gelegendheit aweng zum propieren, brauchen bloss aweng an südhang, wo die sonn aweng reischeind, da fäll mir ein, die kante vom blockmeer zum brotzeittrail, südhang,steilhang,und momentan kein buschwerk, aber da müss mer den rasengitterberg hoch, oh der roland werd mich erschlagen, aber müss mer ja ned, zum pavilion aber auf jeden fall, müss a gut südseitig sein.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kante vom blockmeer zum brotzeittrail, südhang,steilhang,und momentan kein buschwerk, aber da müss mer den rasengitterberg hoch, oh der roland werd mich erschlagen,



Ganz genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Schoschi: schau mal, von Nicolai gibts was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des ist jetzt neu, Einraddownhill gibts schon wieder zu lange......damit den Brotzeittrail runter........nix für Memmen......


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des ist jetzt neu, Einraddownhill gibts schon wieder zu lange......damit den Brotzeittrail runter........nix für Memmen......



Ich frag mich was die Teile für nen Federweg haben...die Bereifung schaut auch net so Snakebite-Sicher aus...und viel Grip hat die wahrscheinlich auch net...

Noch was zum Thema Snakebite:


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2009)

So zurück von unserer Standarttechnoübungstour Peter, Markus, Wolfi und ich. War wieder geil, sieht man doch  mit Schnee is die Sach gleich doppelt schee. Aber nur bergab.
Und mit etwas Glück gibts sogar Bilder heut ?!


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2009)

-8Grad...........ihr seid doch wahnsinnig............ich hab grad weng geschraubt, Ufo abgespeckt und mit Umbaumaßnahmen begonnen, da kann man machen was man will, bleibt ne hecklastige Kiste, aber normale Berge sollten ohne Probleme gehen......
Allein schon die Probefahrt bei mir den Berg hoch hat mir scho gereicht bei der Kälte, allerdings mit Trainingsjacke und Filzpantoffeln(von meinem Opa noch!!!)........


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> (von meinem Opa noch!!!)


Die mit dem Hakenkreuz auf der Sohle?


----------



## kubikjch (11. Januar 2009)

Mit der neuen Kamera sieht der Roland gleich viel besser aus


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2009)

so ich glaub desmal hats naghaut mit den fotos, 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## B3ppo (11. Januar 2009)

Schöne Bilder, aber 2 Tage hintereinander in die Kälte? Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, aber 2 Tage hintereinander in die Kälte? Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig



Grade dir als Apot. müsste das doch nichts ausmachen. Da gibt es doch bestimmt ein Mittelchen dagegen.


----------



## Schoschi (11. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grade dir als Apot. müsste das doch nichts ausmachen. Da gibt es doch bestimmt ein Mittelchen dagegen.



Hey Roland, für das was du hast gibts leider kein Mittelchen................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2009)

Was mich heute beeindruckt hat !

Des Wolfieck heute gefahren von seinem Namensgeber bei Schnee !!

Der Block auf der Ruine gefahren na von wem wohl (Wolfi) ich hätt nicht gedacht das man den so langsam und cool fahren kann. !!

Respect.
p.s. muss wohl am neuen Rad liegen.

Was mich heute nicht beeindruckt hat`!

Der Breyer Bernd denn der war ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Axalp (11. Januar 2009)

Beeindruckt hat darüber hinaus die verschneite Fränkische! 

Schöne Bilder - aber was hast mit den restlichen 1190 Stück gemacht?


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2009)

Die hab ich aus versehen gelöscht
Ja der wolfi werd von mal zu mal besser, oder wir schlechterdas m er des wolfieck bei schnee fahren kann, ich war froh als ichs bei trocknen zustand gschaft hab.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, für das was du hast gibts leider kein Mittelchen................


Doch!! Und zwar nen Strick!!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Beeindruckt hat darüber hinaus die verschneite Fränkische!
> 
> Schöne Bilder - aber was hast mit den restlichen 1190 Stück gemacht?



Die fränkische hab ich nicht gesehen. Bergauf hab ich die Augen aus Angst geschlossen denn die Berge waren so hoch. 
Bergab habe ich die Augen aus Angst geschlossen den die Berge waren so steil.


----------



## Axalp (11. Januar 2009)

*Termin Sommerurlaub:*

Nachdem ersten Quercheck kristallisiert sich folgender Termin heraus:
*
Sa. 25.07.09 - Sa. 01.08.09*

Hintergrund:
* Jemand, der einen Transporter für Enduro+DH-Bikes besorgen könnte hat im August Urlaubssperre
* ein anderer kann die erste Juli-Woche nicht, sonst ist er wieder solo 
* Ende Juni haben noch nicht alle Lifte geöffnet

Bleibt also diese Woche übrig... oder Aufteilung der Gruppe in 2 Lager - was natürlich den Spassfaktor minimiert.

Bisher rechne ich mit:

Bernd B
Christopher
Jan
Markus (ich)
Roland
Schorsch
Sven

Im weiteren Kreis:
Peter & Martina (Peter, ich weiss leider net, ob Dir das viele Liftfahren reinläuft )
Bernd G, Gernot (muss ich noch fragen...)

Falls ich jemanden vergessen hab, sorry - bitte melden!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> so ich glaub desmal hats naghaut mit den fotos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bilder sind nicht schlecht für deine alte Gurke.
Wann nimmst du denn dann mal die neue mit?


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bilder sind nicht schlecht für deine alte Gurke.
> Wann nimmst du denn dann mal die neue mit?



orsch,

martina u ich fahren 99% ned mit, weil der bernd mitfährt


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> * ein anderer kann die erste Juli-Woche nicht, sonst ist er wieder solo



Wer das wohl ist  aber dieser jemand ist somit auch raus. 1. August bin ich auf ner Hochzeit (nicht die eigene  ), und zum Polterabend am Donnerstag hab ich auch Anwesenheitspflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (11. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wer das wohl ist  aber dieser jemand ist somit auch raus. 1. August bin ich auf ner Hochzeit (nicht die eigene  ), und zum Polterabend am Donnerstag hab ich auch Anwesenheitspflicht...



Tssss, Spalter! Vom Donnerstag wusst' ich nichts.

Mal fragen was der Christopher in der vorletzten Juli-Woche vorhat...


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tssss, Spalter! Vom Donnerstag wusst' ich nichts.



Ja ok stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der Donnerstag kann in der allerhöchsten Not auch ignoriert werden, aber am Freitag abend / spätestens Samstag ganz früh muss ich daheim sein, da führt kein weg dran vorbei 
Naja mal schauen was die weitere Terminplanung mit den anderen noch ergibt. Vielleicht hauts ja doch hin, schee wärs!

Tante Edit sagt: wie wärs denn wenn wir am Freitag scho wieder heim fahren. Nach so vielen Tagen Biken braucht man doch eh mal nen freien Tag (ging mir zumindest beim AX ehrlich gesagt so  ). Und Freitag früh könnt mer ja evtl. noch a kleine Runde drehen oder so.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Januar 2009)

also Abodecher No.1 würde der Termin ganz gut passen ... 
25. starten ist ok ... wann wo wie Heim eigentlich egal ... hauptsache gut moschen ne Woche lang 

edit: Gernot weiss bescheid, weiss aber noch nicht wie es mit Klausuren aussieht. Ist dem ganzen aber positiv gestimmt da nicht viel Kondition benötigt wird


----------



## Schoschi (12. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> *Termin Sommerurlaub:*
> 
> Nachdem ersten Quercheck kristallisiert sich folgender Termin heraus:
> *
> Sa. 25.07.09 - Sa. 01.08.09*




Schaut gut aus, sollte hinhauen. Muss aber vorher nochmal nen Zillitechnischen Urlaub durchführen sonst bin ich NR.2 der dann solo ist
Wie ist das mit dem Transporter? Wer hat da was? Wie ist da die erste grobe Planung?


----------



## B3ppo (12. Januar 2009)

Morschen,
Giftmischer Nr. 2 passt der Termin auch ganz gut. Bis dahin ist auch noch genug Zeit sich ne gscheite Fahrtechnik anzueignen


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, sollte hinhauen. Muss aber vorher nochmal nen Zillitechnischen Urlaub durchführen sonst bin ich NR.2 der dann solo ist



Dann mach doch davor mit ihr eine Woche Urlaub im (Achtung!) *Zillertal!!! *   



Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Transporter? Wer hat da was? Wie ist da die erste grobe Planung?



Der Jan hat da sowas angedeutet... oder war ich schon wieder zu blau und hab's falsch verstanden 

Ich werde jetzt im Lauf der Woche ein paar Informationen bezüglich Unterkunft einholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Januar 2009)

Jepp war ich... 
könnte nen Fiat Ducato bekommen, aber erst mal unter Vorbehalt.
Mit dem Ding waren wir schon zu 9 in Italien  inkl. Gepäck (auch inkl 4 Frauen und Gepäck )

so wat ...


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Jepp war ich...
> könnte nen Fiat Ducato bekommen, aber erst mal unter Vorbehalt.
> Mit dem Ding waren wir schon zu 9 in Italien  inkl. Gepäck (auch inkl 4 Frauen und Gepäck )
> 
> so wat ...



Wenn der Ducato eine Anhängerkupplung hat hätte ich den richtigen Hänger dazu.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Januar 2009)

Und meinereiner könnte evtl. so was beisteuern 






Muss ich aber noch abklären. Da passen immerhin definitiv drei Leute inkl. Bikes und Gepäck rein!


----------



## B3ppo (12. Januar 2009)

Der Jan und ich haben auch noch jeder sowas





Denk wir kommen schon alle hin, wenn wir nen Termin und ne Unterkunft haben


----------



## schu2000 (12. Januar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Der Jan und ich haben auch noch jeder sowas



Da fällt mir das grad ein:


----------



## B3ppo (12. Januar 2009)

Sowas sollte im Juli hoffentlich nicht passieren


----------



## Schoschi (12. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann mach doch davor mit ihr eine Woche Urlaub im (Achtung!) *Zillertal!!! *




Ich hoff sie liest net mit, des macht se nämlich manchmal, und Zilli mag se gor net....... sonst gibts wieder Brotzelsuppm.....


----------



## schu2000 (12. Januar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Sowas sollte im Juli hoffentlich nicht passieren



Weiß mers? Hätte ja auch niemand gedacht dass es (wenn auch im Winter) so f*cking kalt wird 


Edit sagt: 8000


----------



## schu2000 (12. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...sonst gibts wieder Brotzelsuppm.....



Oder vielleicht


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2009)

war heute mal nach langer Pause mit meinem Rad unterwegs (wie immer Standardtour).
Wollt ein wenig rumspielen und dacht mir noch warum Protektoren?
*Darum*
p.s. oh ich sehr gerade ich habe mich schon länger nicht mehr rasiert. Na ja die CC Saison hat ja noch nicht angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2009)

wo warst denn wieder dich kann mer ned allans fort lassen,


----------



## Schoschi (12. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. oh ich sehr gerade ich habe mich schon länger nicht mehr rasiert. Na ja die CC Saison hat ja noch nicht angefangen.



Musst dich mal mitm Wolf kurzschließen, mit Haaren kennt der sich aus, vielleicht könnt ihr da zum Saisonanfang gemeinsam auch optisch voll durchstarten.........


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> war heute mal nach *langer* Pause mit meinem Rad unterwegs...



   

Schon 'mal etwas von Superkompensation gehört? Lies das 'mal durch. Sonst wird das nichts mit "dem Breyer am Berg versägen".


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schon 'mal etwas von Superkompensation gehört? Lies das 'mal durch. Sonst wird das nichts mit "dem Breyer am Berg versägen".



des interessiert mich nicht wirklich ! Wenn ich als erster oben bin muss ich nur auf die langsameren warten

Und der Breyer`s Bernd lässt sich zwischen seinen Trainingsintervallen soviel Zeit das die Superkompensation auf jeden Fall wieder vorbei ist, und er eigentlich schlechter als das mal davor sein müsste.  

Fazit: Der Roth macht zuviel, der Breyer zuwenig, also sind wir zur gleichen Zeit oben! Ist doch auch mal schön hat man bergauf wenigstens jemanden zum reden denn Ihr seid ja alle schon fort.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo warst denn wieder dich kann mer ned allans fort lassen,



ich wollt am Spitzkehrentrail bei der Spitzkehre wos den Bernd mal in die Ausbuchtung neizwirbelt hod mit dem Hinterrod auf an felsn versetzn. Leider sind mei Wanderschuh halt doch Wanderschuh und einer wollt dann ohne Pedal weiter und der andere war noch drauf und ist dann noch unten. Des Pedal ohne Schuh hod dann on mein Schienbein angeklopft um mich darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fazit: Der Roth macht zuviel, der Breyer zuwenig, also sind wir zur gleichen Zeit oben! Ist doch auch mal schön hat man bergauf wenigstens jemanden zum reden denn Ihr seid ja alle schon fort.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht


Ich glab der Schoschi stehd auf Schmerzn!! Der haud ja a Riegl wech ohne mid der Wimber zu zuggn!! Is also ka Strofe sondern a Belohnung für ihn!!


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fazit: Der Roth macht zuviel, der Breyer zuwenig, also sind wir zur gleichen Zeit oben! Ist doch auch mal schön hat man bergauf wenigstens jemanden zum reden denn Ihr seid ja alle schon fort.



Wir quatschen deshalb nicht, weil uns sonst die Luft ausgeht 

Ja wir wissen, dass ihr das Traumpaar im Thread hier seid.


----------



## macmount (12. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Musst dich mal mitm Wolf kurzschließen, mit Haaren kennt der sich aus, vielleicht könnt ihr da zum Saisonanfang gemeinsam auch optisch voll durchstarten.........



ich wor zwor aa scho long nimmer däbai - obbär wer bisdn du
sollärd ich dich kenna
ds ds ds - loid gibds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja wir wissen, dass ihr das Traumpaar im Thread hier seid.



Woher willst du das wissen ? Würd ja lieber mit dir den Berg rauffahren aber du bist immer so schnell


----------



## Schoschi (13. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ich wor zwor aa scho long nimmer däbai - obbär wer bisdn du
> sollärd ich dich kenna
> ds ds ds - loid gibds



bin der mit den kurzen Haaren.....................


----------



## macmount (13. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bin der mit den kurzen Haaren.....................



ach eddsä - der geel und riigl dschanki


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen ? Würd ja lieber mit dir den Berg rauffahren aber du bist immer so schnell



 Also das ich das so erfahren muss ist echt traurig!! Wenn du ein  echter Mann wärst hättest du den Mut gehabt es mir in Gesicht zu sagen das du einen Anderen liebst!!  Du wirst Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen!! Du hast mir das Herz gebrochen!!
Die Gartenzwerge und deine Roy Black Plattensammlung werde ich mir unter den Nagel reisen!!!


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also das ich das so erfahren muss ist echt traurig!! Wenn du ein  echter Mann wärst hättest du den Mut gehabt es mir in Gesicht zu sagen das du einen Anderen liebst!!  Du wirst Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen!! Du hast mir das Herz gebrochen!!
> Die Gartenzwerge und deine Roy Black Plattensammlung werde ich mir unter den Nagel reisen!!!



bist scho wieder auf drogen


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. Januar 2009)

Keine Feunde mehr......!!!!????????


----------



## schu2000 (13. Januar 2009)

Also Gkopf war ja mitm *Zwei*rad echt net schlecht!! Aber mitm *Ein*rad


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2009)

n1 

will da auch hin JETZT ... Sommer Warm ... Park


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


>


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Keine Feunde mehr......!!!!????????



Bin wieder zu haben!!!!


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2009)

Und roland, wie wars heut, wo bistn rumgsepplt, bin ers kurz nach 16.00uhr von der firma rauskomma, und morgen schauts a ned besser aus, erst freitag, und pass mer fei morgen aufm breyer auf, das er ned verkehrt aufm rad hockt


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2009)

War heut Oswaldhöhle Richtung Brotzeittrail unterwegs. Bin aber einiges ned gefahren. Hangtrail runter war einiges zu glatt. Beim Brotzeittrail war zwar nicht mehr viel Schnee aber auf den Stufen war Eis also wicki wicki. Baumeck 4 mal angefahren aber nicht durch wahrscheinlich Hosen voll und deshalb kein Gleichgewicht
das schönste war  der Mehlbeerensteig.
Im grossen und ganzen hätte ich mir heut schenken können. 
Morgen mit dem b.b. Standardroute und nach dem Pavillion wollen wir mal zur Natursteintreppe und die kehren probieren.


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2009)

was mach mer denn freitags


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was mach mer denn freitags


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was mach mer denn freitags





RolandMC schrieb:


>



Geht halt amol Radfohrn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Geht halt amol Radfohrn!!!



und wie war euer ausritt, lieget noch viel schnee.

ich werd morgen um 13.45 bei kläranl. pottensta los fohrn, 601er-ziegentrail, und a neue abfahrt, weiss bloss ned ob die bei schnee geht, also roland falls du lust hast( ist aber aweng bergauftragen dabei) sag bescheid


----------



## Schoschi (15. Januar 2009)

Hey Roland! Wie schwer istn dei Moorhuhn, also des Vielfederwegmoorhuhn? Quasi des Portes de Soleil Moorhuhn!
Hab mei Postradl fast fertig, bis aufm Umwerfer, und des Ding macht tourentechnischmäßig echt nen guten Eindruck bis jetzt. Gewicht allerdings mit Downhillbereifung ne gefühlte Tonne. Hab jetzt aufm Helius Ardent DH drauf, wiegen genauso viel, quasi als Trainingseffekt für unseren Betriebsausflug.......


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wie war euer ausritt, lieget noch viel schnee.
> 
> ich werd morgen um 13.45 bei kläranl. pottensta los fohrn, 601er-ziegentrail, und a neue abfahrt, weiss bloss ned ob die bei schnee geht, also roland falls du lust hast( ist aber aweng bergauftragen dabei) sag bescheid


Schnee liegt eigentlich nicht soviel. Geht also.
Allerdings habe ich leider mein Gleichgewicht im alten Jahr vergessen und zudem hat heute mal wieder meine Hinterradbremse nicht so gewollt.
Waren also für mich optimale Vorraussetzungen für die erste Fahrt heuer im Schnee nach der kleinen Bike Pause! 
Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen: Spaß Keinen Sturz und der Rest läuft unter abhaken und vergessen!!

Ach ja noch etwas. Stellenweise hat es etwas angetaut (Pappschnee usw.) Wenn das morgen wieder kälter wird kann es auf Südhängen unter Umständen sehr "lustig" werden.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Januar 2009)

ich warte noch auf die Vorschläge von Markus zum Thema "Unterkünfte in Port de Solei"


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute *3 Stunden* mit B.B. unterwegs, muss er irgendwie vergessen haben. Fahren war cool. ich fand es eine schöne Tour mit einem Fremden. Nur man hörte Ihn meilenweit. Die bremse wurde einfach nicht still. Wir sind am Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle, Burgruine und Natursteintreppe gegenüber Pavillion gefahren. Die Treppe sind wir mit den Fahrrädern runter getragen, und ich hatte mich so eingekeilt dass ich fast die ganze Treppe runtergefallen wäre das war mal richtig knapp. Also ich nehme schon Wetten an dass die keiner fährt. 
Hier unser Berndilein an der Ruine beim Spitzkehrentrailen.


----------



## macmount (15. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich war heute *3 Stunden* mit B.B. unterwegs, muss er irgendwie vergessen haben. Fahren war cool. ich fand es eine schöne Tour mit einem Fremden. Nur man hörte Ihn meilenweit. Die bremse wurde einfach nicht still. Wir sind am Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle, Burgruine und Natursteintreppe gegenüber Pavillion gefahren. Die Treppe sind wir mit den Fahrrädern runter getragen, und ich hatte mich so eingekeilt dass ich fast die ganze Treppe runtergefallen wäre das war mal richtig knapp. Also ich nehme schon Wetten an dass die keiner fährt.
> Hier unser Berndilein an der Ruine beim Spitzkehrentrailen.



ich däd amol song - dem Bild nooch - 5tes Monat


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland! Wie schwer istn dei Moorhuhn, also des Vielfederwegmoorhuhn? Quasi des Portes de Soleil Moorhuhn!
> Hab mei Postradl fast fertig, bis aufm Umwerfer, und des Ding macht tourentechnischmäßig echt nen guten Eindruck bis jetzt. Gewicht allerdings mit Downhillbereifung ne gefühlte Tonne. Hab jetzt aufm Helius Ardent DH drauf, wiegen genauso viel, quasi als Trainingseffekt für unseren Betriebsausflug.......



Das LT hat so 18-18,5 KG. Mit saugender High Roller Super Tacky 2,5 Bereifung vorne und 2,5 Minion hinten. Wobei ich für unsern Betriebsausflug auch hinten die Klebebereifung aufziehen werde. Ich hab auf dem ST jetzt auch die Muddy Mary 2,5 aufgezogen. Der Trainingseffekt lässt grüssen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wie war euer ausritt, lieget noch viel schnee.
> 
> ich werd morgen um 13.45 bei kläranl. pottensta los fohrn, 601er-ziegentrail, und a neue abfahrt, weiss bloss ned ob die bei schnee geht, also roland falls du lust hast( ist aber aweng bergauftragen dabei) sag bescheid



Gegen Bergauftragen hab ich nie was, höchstens gegen des fahren. Ich muss morgen Vormittag Richtung Coburg aber nur Stapler anschauen. Wenn es ned klappt, oder etwas später wird, ruf ich dich an.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ich däd amol song - dem Bild nooch - 5tes Monat


Orsch!! Is blos Luft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf die Vorschläge von Markus zum Thema "Unterkünfte in Port de Solei"



Vorschlag ist Unterkunft für 8 Mann. 
Mindestens 6 sollten wir ja hoffentlich zusammenbringen. 

Wenn wir was für 6 Leute buchen kommt unter Garantie eine 7. Person mit und dann wird's eng.

Außerdem überdimensioniert der Ingenieur recht gerne wenn's geht .

Ich hab lieber etwas mehr Platz, z.B. ein "Muffelzimmer" für Protektoren. Auf die paar  kommt's hoffentlich niemandem drauf an.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf die paar  kommt's hoffentlich niemandem drauf an.



Also nachdem ich mir vor ein paar Tagen wieder ein Zweitbike geholt habe wäre es zumindest im Moment schon etwas knapp  aber bis dahin ist die Urlaubskasse wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## Axalp (15. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich mir vor ein paar Tagen wieder ein Zweitbike geholt habe wäre es zumindest im Moment schon etwas knapp  aber bis dahin ist die Urlaubskasse wieder in Ordnung!



YEEEEHHHHAAAA! Schwarzes Glory! Gefällt sehr gut. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Ich hoffe immer noch insgeheim, dass Du mit uns im Urlaub mit dem neuen Teil abgehst...

Bitte noch den Sattel und das vordere Laufrad tauschen - dann passt's


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich mir vor ein paar Tagen wieder ein Zweitbike geholt habe wäre es zumindest im Moment schon etwas knapp  aber bis dahin ist die Urlaubskasse wieder in Ordnung!


hobbala! Schweres Gerääät! Sauber 
Genau des richdige fürn Dremalzo!
Ps: Seit wann gibdsn die Kisdn in schwarz? Is doch immer blau odder?


----------



## Axalp (15. Januar 2009)

@Schorsch&Sven: Hab gestern das hier gefunden:






[/URL][/IMG]

Bei mir kribbelt es schon. Pass bloß auf, dass Dein Ufo net zu CC-lastig wird.


----------



## schu2000 (15. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> YEEEEHHHHAAAA! Schwarzes Glory! Gefällt sehr gut. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich hoffe immer noch insgeheim, dass Du mit uns im Urlaub mit dem neuen Teil abgehst...
> 
> Bitte noch den Sattel und das vordere Laufrad tauschen - dann passt's



Merci  mal schauen ob ich zum Bikeurlaub das Glory oder das Quake mitnehm.
Muss jetzt noch ne halbwegs bergauftaugliche Sattelstütze finden (kein durchgehend gerades Sattelrohr), und mit der 11-23er RR-Kassette wären mir letztes Wochenende bergauf fast die Beine abgefallen, da war schieben angesagt  werd wohl erstmal mit anderer Kette die 11-34er Kassette fahren...
Unterschiedliche Laufräder sind drin weil ich vorn eins von meinen leichten reingebaut hab aber mir dann beim Wechseln eingefallen ist dass die RR-Kassette hinten drauf is, hatte aber den Kassetten-Schlüssel net mit in die Werkstatt genommen...der verbaute Laufradsatz hat Mavic 823 Felgen, die taugen ja erstmal. Und Hinterrad Hope - ratter ratter 
Sattel find ich eigentlich passt ganz gut dazu...solang er noch taugt bleibt er drauf.

@Bernd: a blau-weißes hätts auch noch gem mit aaner Fox 40, aber des schaut mir irgendwie zu eisdielenmäßig aus. Des is a 2007er Rahmen mit 2008er Parts, selten gefahren, schaut aus wie neu - noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Schorsch&Sven: Hab gestern das hier gefunden:
> Bei mir kribbelt es schon. Pass bloß auf, dass Dein Ufo net zu CC-lastig wird.



Jaaaaa kanns kaum erwarten bis die Parksaison anfängt


----------



## schu2000 (15. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau des richdige fürn Dremalzo!



rauf oder runter?


----------



## Schoschi (15. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf, dass Dein Ufo net zu CC-lastig wird.



An der Geo hab ich nix verändert, lange Sattelstütze und nen anderen Sattel und eben auf Schaltung umgebaut, evtl. noch andere Reifen, die sind scho fast runter............aber des scheint zu funzen. Wenn ich mal wieder bissl im Training bin mach ich damit mal Tour in der Fränkischen.....


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder bissl im Training bin mach ich damit mal Tour in der Fränkischen.....



Ich hoff bald ich nehm dann auch mal das LT dann können wir eine schöne Tour machen. 8KM 150HM

@Sven scho wieder a CC Kistn. Jetzt host ja zwa Alpencrossräder do konn nix mehr passieren.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoff bald ich nehm dann auch mal das LT dann können wir eine schöne Tour machen. 8KM 150HM
> 
> @Sven scho wieder a CC Kistn. Jetzt host ja zwa Alpencrossräder do konn nix mehr passieren.



Naja a erste "Tour" hab ich ja mit der Kistn scho gemacht, ein paar meiner Haustrails abgeklappert...19km 200hm allerdings bergauf viel schieben müssen. Lag aber natürlich am vielen Schnee der hier noch rumliegt  könnt mer doch dieses Jahr trotzdem wieder an AX machen!? Aber dann net wieder so a Luschentour wie letztes Jahr oder? Minimum 2000 Hömes am Tag müssen dann scho insgesamt drin sein


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Vorschlag ist Unterkunft für 8 Mann.
> Mindestens 6 sollten wir ja hoffentlich zusammenbringen.
> 
> Wenn wir was für 6 Leute buchen kommt unter Garantie eine 7. Person mit und dann wird's eng.
> ...



Was Protektoren ? Werden wir die brauchen ich dachte alles CC wie auf dem Video.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja a erste "Tour" hab ich ja mit der Kistn scho gemacht, ein paar meiner Haustrails abgeklappert...19km 200hm allerdings bergauf viel schieben müssen. Lag aber natürlich am vielen Schnee der hier noch rumliegt  könnt mer doch dieses Jahr trotzdem wieder an AX machen!? Aber dann net wieder so a Luschentour wie letztes Jahr oder? Minimum 2000 Hömes am Tag müssen dann scho insgesamt drin sein



ja des wäre mal was jeder mit dem Downhiller müsste halt ab paar tage mehr planen fürs bergauf schieben.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja des wäre mal was jeder mit dem Downhiller müsste halt ab paar tage mehr planen fürs bergauf schieben.



Aber bergab dann natürlich immer schön auf Asphalt


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Aber bergab dann natürlich immer schön auf Asphalt



Natürlich denn man muss ja das Material schonen.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> rauf oder runter?


Nadürlich rauf und dann midm Schuddl nunder wallsd blad bisd!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Merci
> Sattel find ich eigentlich passt ganz gut dazu...solang er noch taugt bleibt er drauf.


Das ist halt das Problem wenn Männer ihre Bikes an ihre Freundinen ausleihen. Wenn die dann ihre Periode haben und keine Always Ultra-Radhose anhaben schaut ein Sattel halt so aus!!!!


----------



## Axalp (16. Januar 2009)

Warum wundere ich mich nicht, dass sowas nur vom Breyer kommen kann?!?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Warum wundere ich mich nicht, dass sowas nur vom Breyer kommen kann?!?


Weil ich der einzige bin der solch Komplexe Situationen (z.B roter Sattel) korrekt analysieren kann!!


----------



## schu2000 (16. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem wenn Männer ihre Bikes an ihre Freundinen ausleihen. Wenn die dann ihre Periode haben und keine Always Ultra-Radhose anhaben schaut ein Sattel halt so aus!!!!



Komische Gedanken Du in Deinem Kopf hast, junger äääähm alter Jedi


----------



## macmount (16. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weil ich der einzige bin der solch Komplexe Situationen (z.B roter Sattel) korrekt analysieren kann!!



ach drum nimmst du den saddl manchmol gor ned mied - eds is mer alles glooär


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2009)

@sven schönes bike


@all 
was mach mer morgen, um 1100uhr treffpkt, aber wo, endscheitet ihr


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @sven schönes bike
> 
> 
> @all
> was mach mer morgen, um 1100uhr treffpkt, aber wo, endscheitet ihr



O.K.dann entscheide ich amal ! *Beim Römer*  Bringt euch Wäsche zum wechseln mit wenn Ihr euch vor lauter Suff eingenässt habt.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt nichts dagegen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Warum wundere ich mich nicht, dass sowas nur vom Breyer kommen kann?!?



genau das würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2009)

roland , warum frag mer eigendlich, warscheinlich fahr mer eh wieder bloss zu dritt,bernd bist dabei, oder musst dich noch von der gewalt tour am mittwoch erholen  irgendwas südseitiges, in den nordhängen liegt noch zuviel schneeBlockmeer und mehlbeerentrail müsten frei u trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland , warum frag mer eigendlich, warscheinlich fahr mer eh wieder bloss zu dritt,bernd bist dabei, oder musst dich noch von der gewalt tour am mittwoch erholen  irgendwas südseitiges, in den nordhängen liegt noch zuviel schneeBlockmeer und mehlbeerentrail müsten frei u trocken sein



Am Mittwoch war auf dem Hangkantentrail nur leichter Schnee. Und der Brotzeittrail fast frei. ich weis aber nicht ob vom Donnerstag noch Schnee liegt siehe Ziegentrail.
@Breyer geh morgen mit, *denn am Sonntag fahren wir nicht.*
@Markus keine Ausreden !

oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch war auf dem Hangkantentrail nur leichter Schnee. Und der Brotzeittrail fast frei. ich weis aber nicht ob vom Donnerstag noch Schnee liegt siehe Ziegentrail.
> @Breyer geh morgen mit, *denn am Sonntag fahren wir nicht.*
> @Markus keine Ausreden !
> 
> oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge ?



mach mer um 1100uhr matterh.wand


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer um 1100uhr matterh.wand


----------



## Axalp (17. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Markus keine Ausreden !



Ich wäre ja mitgefahren. Ich bin aber grad im Schwarzwald.
Hier war's super zum fahren (wettertechnisch). Aber 10-15cm tiefer Papp-Schnee auf den Wegen/Trails, d.h. 0 Grip bergauf und 0 Grip bergab. Bin deswegen 80% Teer gefahren :kotz:

So, und wer fährt mich nachher ins Wirtshaus ?


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2009)

hast endlich dei ramson wieder?? wir, roland ,jochen , martina u ich sind heut aweng gfohrn, adlersta-oswaldhöhle-,hangkantenweg,-meehlbeeretrai.-zwecklesgraben.
war lustig, wie immer, und der bernd,Ka ahnung, glaub der kann uns nemmer leiden


----------



## ragazza (17. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja mitgefahren. Ich bin aber grad im Schwarzwald.
> Hier war's super zum fahren (wettertechnisch). Aber 10-15cm tiefer Papp-Schnee auf den Wegen/Trails, d.h. 0 Grip bergauf und 0 Grip bergab. Bin deswegen 80% Teer gefahren :kotz:


 was hast du gegen fahren auf Teer ?Ich würd was geben wenn ich mal wieder auf Teer fahren dürfteJetzt haben die doch noch einen gebrochenen Finger bei mir gefunden.sechs Wochen Gips.Aber durchs Rollengefahre kann ich dann heuer endlich mal schnell den Berg rauf,wenns mich bergab schon schmeißt
 Mein Haustrail :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. Januar 2009)

Mensch du der Robert ist ganz schö vorsichtig gworn. Fahrt jetzt sogar in der Wohnung mit Knieschoner


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast endlich dei ramson wieder?? wir, roland ,jochen , martina u ich sind heut aweng gfohrn, adlersta-oswaldhöhle-,hangkantenweg,-meehlbeeretrai.-zwecklesgraben.
> war lustig, wie immer, und der bernd,Ka ahnung, glaub der kann uns nemmer leiden



Ja war heute eine schöne Tour ! Schön war auch das der Jochen mal wieder dabei war. Der Peter hat uns heute mal wieder gezeigt welchen Grip Reifen bergab und bergauf entwickeln können wenn man sie nur zu bedienen weiss. Sauber gfoan sog I
Morgen gibts einen Schontag.
Vielleicht hod er Bernd sei Schroddy verkauft und fährt jetzt Rennrad


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> was hast du gegen fahren auf Teer ?Ich würd was geben wenn ich mal wieder auf Teer fahren dürfteJetzt haben die doch noch einen gebrochenen Finger bei mir gefunden.sechs Wochen Gips.Aber durchs Rollengefahre kann ich dann heuer endlich mal schnell den Berg rauf,wenns mich bergab schon schmeißt
> Mein Haustrail :



*6 Wochen Gips *
wegen einem gebrochenen Finger wo hast denn den stecken gehabt beim Sturz


----------



## schu2000 (17. Januar 2009)

Ja ja der tolle Heimtrainer/Rolle...das mag ich auch sehr gern, is einfach zum :kotz: und die einschlägigen Bikefilme helfen zwar dass die Zeit schneller rum geht, mehr Spaß machts deswegen aber auch net...

Gute Besserung Robert!!


----------



## ragazza (17. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *6 Wochen Gips *
> wegen einem gebrochenen Finger wo hast denn den stecken gehabt beim Sturz



Da wo`s warm is


----------



## macmount (17. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> was hast du gegen fahren auf Teer ?Ich würd was geben wenn ich mal wieder auf Teer fahren dürfteJetzt haben die doch noch einen gebrochenen Finger bei mir gefunden.sechs Wochen Gips.Aber durchs Rollengefahre kann ich dann heuer endlich mal schnell den Berg rauf,wenns mich bergab schon schmeißt
> Mein Haustrail :



hey robert - den helm und die ellbognschoner hosd nu vergessn - wor eds zwa wochn long floch gleeng (fichtnhöhlnvereiterung - oddä wors doch kiefer..?? no egol) wer mi morn amol auf di rollexiene waagn - für drausn is mär nu zu garschdich - guuda besserung bis irgendwannamol


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ka ahnung, glaub der kann uns nemmer leiden:


Ka Angst!! Konn euch scho nu leidn (bis auf an!)  Wor blos gesdern den ganzn Doch in Sachn Kinderzimmer underwegs.
Wor grod am Kanol und der Kanzl underwegs. Etz hods doch dadsächlich aweng des Pissn ogfangd!! Hods mi doch gleich widder aufn Downhill nochm Schlangendrail neighaud dasi ausschau wi a Wildsau nachm Schlammsuuln!
Also etz is  echd di nächsda Zeid Wiggi Wiggi. A boor cm. Babbschnee, drunder aweng Madsch bzw. Blädder und do drunder gfrohrner Bodn. Do konnsder Zimmermannsnägl durch die Stoll dreibn dasd aweng Grip hosd.

@ Roland: Bremse funktioniert wieder. Scheiben mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert und Belege mitBunsenbrenner abgebrannt.  Wobei es heute mit der Bremse vom Donnerstag besser gewesen wäre!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> was hast du gegen fahren auf Teer ?Ich würd was geben wenn ich mal wieder auf Teer fahren dürfteJetzt haben die doch noch einen gebrochenen Finger bei mir gefunden.sechs Wochen Gips.Aber durchs Rollengefahre kann ich dann heuer endlich mal schnell den Berg rauf,wenns mich bergab schon schmeißt
> Mein Haustrail :



Was hast du denn für einen Doktor, das der das erst jetzt merkt?
Da kannst du Skifahren jetzt auch knicken oder? Na ja, lieber jetzt als im Sommer oder? Januar ist scheinbar kein guter Monat zum Biken gell Jochen?

Ps: Eine Vorhangstange über dem Fenster macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man auch einen Vorhang aufzieht!!! Oder ist das das weise Ding über deinen Lenker der Vorhang?  (Gab es nicht bei den Peanuts auch mal einen mit so einem weisen Schmusetuch!?)


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ka Angst!! Konn euch scho nu leidn (bis auf an!)  Wor blos gesdern den ganzn Doch in Sachn Kinderzimmer underwegs.
> Wor grod am Kanol und der Kanzl underwegs. Etz hods doch dadsächlich aweng des Pissn ogfangd!! Hods mi doch gleich widder aufn Downhill nochm Schlangendrail neighaud dasi ausschau wi a Wildsau nachm Schlammsuuln!
> Also etz is  echd di nächsda Zeid Wiggi Wiggi. A boor cm. Babbschnee, drunder aweng Madsch bzw. Blädder und do drunder gfrohrner Bodn. Do konnsder Zimmermannsnägl durch die Stoll dreibn dasd aweng Grip hosd.
> 
> @ Roland: Bremse funktioniert wieder. Scheiben mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert und Belege mitBunsenbrenner abgebrannt.  Wobei es heute mit der Bremse vom Donnerstag besser gewesen wäre!



ja, wir waren heut wandern in der fränkischen, alle wurzeln und felsen ware mit eis überzogen, da wars gestern ja noch gut griffig


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2009)

Kommen auch gerade vom Wandern zurück. Waren heute bei Obertrubach und sind in einem schönen Seitental gewandert. Richtung Burgruine. Ist ein sehr vielversprechender Weg *Für CC`ler* für uns war leider nichts dabei nur eine pipifax Treppe an der Ruine. 
Aber Hauptsache 3 Stunden bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast endlich dei ramson wieder?? wir, roland ,jochen , martina u ich sind heut aweng gfohrn, adlersta-oswaldhöhle-,hangkantenweg,-meehlbeeretrai.-zwecklesgraben.
> war lustig, wie immer, und der bernd,Ka ahnung, glaub der kann uns nemmer leiden



Jawollo. Ist wieder im Fuhrpark - leider macht die Gabel immer noch Zicken. 
@Roland: Vielleicht komm' ich auf Dein Angebot zurück.



ragazza schrieb:


> Ich würd was geben wenn ich mal wieder auf Teer fahren dürfte[/URL]




Hm hm hm, Mensch Robert was machst auch für Sachen? Auch von Erlangen aus gute Besserung. *Ist ja Gott sei Dank die linke Hand...*


----------



## ragazza (18. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Doktor, das der das erst jetzt merkt?
> Da kannst du Skifahren jetzt auch knicken oder? Na ja, lieber jetzt als im Sommer oder? Januar ist scheinbar kein guter Monat zum Biken gell Jochen?
> 
> Ps: Eine Vorhangstange über dem Fenster macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man auch einen Vorhang aufzieht!!! Oder ist das das weise Ding über deinen Lenker der Vorhang?  (Gab es nicht bei den Peanuts auch mal einen mit so einem weisen Schmusetuch!?)



 Ja als Kassenpatient darfst net soviel auf einmal erwarten:War im Weißenburger Krankenhaus.Den Bruch konnt sogar ich als Laie am Röntgenbild erkennen,aber der Notfallarzt war halt überlastet.Gut daß meine Hausärztin so gründlich ist.
 Meine Vorhäng hat mei letzte LAG mitgenommen.Is mir gar noch net aufgfalln,danke Bernd.Aber sowas braucht kein Mensch,da kann man Fahrradteile dafür kaufen
 Ja,Skifahren ist heuer ohne mich,dafür möcht ich mich etwas intensiver auf den Hollfeld Marathon(105km-Distanz) vorbereiten.Btw,hat da einer zufällig GPS-Daten von der Rennstrecke ??


----------



## Axalp (18. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> ...dafür möcht ich mich etwas intensiver auf den Hollfeld Marathon(105km-Distanz) vorbereiten.Btw,hat da einer zufällig GPS-Daten von der Rennstrecke ??



Hab ich leider nicht, aber ich versuch 'mal selbst mittels MagicMaps aufzuzeichnen. Werd wahrscheinlich die 70 km in Angriff nehmen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawollo. Ist wieder im Fuhrpark - leider macht die Gabel immer noch Zicken.
> @Roland: Vielleicht komm' ich auf Dein Angebot zurück.



Ja kein Problem.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawollo. Ist wieder im Fuhrpark - leider macht die Gabel immer noch Zicken.
> @Roland: Vielleicht komm' ich auf Dein Angebot zurück.


 Kauf blos nix vom Roth!!! Das Zeug ist mit einem Fluch belegt!!!
Wer es benutzt wird dick und hässlich!!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kauf blos nix vom Roth!!! Das Zeug ist mit einem Fluch belegt!!!
> Wer es benutzt wird dick und hässlich!!!



Beyer


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> J
> möcht ich mich etwas intensiver auf den Hollfeld Marathon(105km-Distanz) vorbereiten.Btw,hat da einer zufällig GPS-Daten von der Rennstrecke ??


Kann ich dir geben. Welches Format brauchst du??


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2009)

Der Roland ist doch echt ein Sack!!
Der testest die Schlüsselstellen immer erst mit einem Kinderrad bevor er sich mit dem Big Bike rann traut. 
Habe einen Privatdektiv auf ihn angesetzt und der hat mir heute dieses Bild geliefert!! 

Aber seht selbst!

Ohne Worte!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/266026]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kubikjch (19. Januar 2009)

Sieht ja echt klasse aus

Hast du nix zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2009)

Der hat wirklich nix zu tun.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Januar 2009)

... 

Leutz wie siehts mit Urlaubstermin (Port de Solei) aus ... muss a moal igendwann Urlaub beantragen ...


----------



## B3ppo (20. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist der 25.7. bis 1.8. fix 
Wehe das wird da nix mit Biken, dann leg ich mich halt ne Woche an den All-Inclusive-Strand


----------



## Axalp (20. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Leutz wie siehts mit Urlaubstermin (Port de Solei) aus ... muss a moal igendwann Urlaub beantragen ...



25.07.09 - 01.08.09 kann beantragt werden.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Januar 2009)

... Beantragt ...


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2009)

,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ,



Bsuffn???


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2009)

geht samstag und oder sonntag jemand mit zum radeln????????

@roland
morgen du wast bescheid


----------



## Axalp (22. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht samstag und oder sonntag jemand mit zum radeln????????



Ja

@Roland: Hoffe das klappt


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht samstag und oder sonntag jemand mit zum radeln????????
> 
> @roland
> morgen du wast bescheid



ich was ned bescheid. Schick mir amol a pn odda schreibs dorei.


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich was ned bescheid. Schick mir amol a pn odda schreibs dorei.



du hast pn


----------



## B3ppo (22. Januar 2009)

Prinzipiell wär für Sonntag Interesse meinerseits...


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht samstag und oder sonntag jemand mit zum radeln????????
> 
> @roland
> morgen du wast bescheid



Sonntag wäre ich  auch dabei.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Januar 2009)

wenns So net zu früh ist ... und ich nicht fahren muss ( von Erli zum Treffpunkt ) ... warum nicht ...


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich  auch dabei.



Ha, Ha Ha,


----------



## B3ppo (23. Januar 2009)

@Janson: Ich glaub da wird eher die Zeit das Problem als das Fahren. Das könnte zur Not ich übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ha, Ha Ha,


A boor aufs Maul odder wos?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Januar 2009)

naja ... muss jetzt erst mal schauen wie es meinem Fuss ergeht ... 
Nacken ist nu a noch steif ... bähhhhhh


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja ... muss jetzt erst mal schauen wie es meinem Fuss ergeht ...
> Nacken ist nu a noch steif ... bähhhhhh



Beim Saufen oder Biken gestürzt??


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Januar 2009)

2 teres ... 

wenn schon dennschon


----------



## B3ppo (23. Januar 2009)

Tja Radln muss der Herr noch lernen


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

Wünsche den Glücklichen, welche heute Nachmittag biken gehen wollen viel "Spaß". Geizt nicht mit der Sonnencreme!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Tja Radln muss der Herr noch lernen



Vielleicht mal Gleichgewichtserweiternde anstatt Bewustseinserweiternde Drogen einwerfen!?


----------



## Axalp (23. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja ... muss jetzt erst mal schauen wie es meinem Fuss ergeht ...
> Nacken ist nu a noch steif ... bähhhhhh



Mimimimimimi...



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wünsche den Glücklichen, welche heute Nachmittag biken gehen wollen viel "Spaß". Geizt nicht mit der Sonnencreme!!!



Genau das wünsche ich auch. Viel Spass auf dem Trail zum Römers Wolfgang.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau das wünsche ich auch. Viel Spass auf dem Trail zum Römers Wolfgang.


Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der nicht mitfahren kann.
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!!

PS: Wenn der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung kommt muss man heute bergauf garnicht treten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Januar 2009)

Hmh, wenn der Roland besoffen aus dem Römer torkelt hat er bestimmt Gegenwind: Des ist nämlich die Pia, die von oben herab schimpft! 

Ich würd' jetzt auch lieber fahren als Überstunden schieben:
Nass bis auf die Knochen, alle Schlüsselstellen unfahrbar, Bike eingesaut, morgen krank... das 'wär super.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2009)

nach einer lockeren Runde (zu Fuß ums Haus) habe ich beschlossen heute mein Rädchen stehen zu lassen. Fahr jetzt lieber mit dem Jochen zum Stadler. Und dann zum Local dealer nach Forchheim.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt lieber mit dem Jochen zum Stadler. Und dann zum Local dealer nach Forchheim.


 ROLAND!!! Bleibe standhaft!!! Denke an deinen Vorsatz für 2009!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wünsche den Glücklichen, welche heute Nachmittag biken gehen wollen viel "Spaß". Geizt nicht mit der Sonnencreme!!!



orsch
schau bloss das am sonntag die sonn aweng scheind, wennst scho vorhast mitzufahren. wo woll mer denn überhaubt fahrenbernd endscheide du, dann wirds wenigstens ned langweilg bei deinen vorschlägen


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt ... no pain - no gain .... 

manchmal muss man Grenzen überschreiten


----------



## ragazza (23. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie gesagt ... no pain - no gain ....
> 
> manchmal muss man Grenzen überschreiten



Jepp !!!

Nur manchmal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

Wo und Wann woll mer uns morgen treffen????
ich geh heut mittag zum wandern in die fränkische, mal guckn wie die trailverhältnisse ausschauen ( wegen eis)


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Wo und Wann woll mer uns morgen treffen????
> ich geh heut mittag zum wandern in die fränkische, mal guckn wie die trailverhältnisse ausschauen ( wegen eis)



Wenn der Breyer net aus dem Quark kommt:

11.30 Uhr Matterhornwand - Standardrunde vielleicht mit Adlerstein und Hangkantenweg?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2009)

@AxAlp: mann mann *G* du hast We ... musst nicht um 9 aufstehen  
            meld Di dann ma wg Käffchen ...

@ragazza: nicht immer, aber immer öfter  wenn das sonst keiner macht, muss i dat ebn machen... und war jetzt nen halbes Jahr Sturzfrei, einfach zu lange ...


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und war jetzt nen halbes Jahr Sturzfrei, einfach zu lange ...



Jupp, lieber öfter mal semmeln und dafür ohne Aua  meinereiner hat auch öfter mal nen Sturz oder ne Begegnung mit nem Baum oder so, bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnis (und da man ja nicht langsam fahren kann) machts mich eigentlich pro Ausfahrt mindestens einmal lang, aber halt ohne Wehwehchen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> machts mich eigentlich pro Ausfahrt mindestens einmal lang, aber halt ohne Wehwehchen


Nicht traurig sein! Klapp schon noch mit dem Aua!! Man muss nur warten können!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Wo und Wann woll mer uns morgen treffen????
> ich geh heut mittag zum wandern in die fränkische, mal guckn wie die trailverhältnisse ausschauen ( wegen eis)



Jo!! Geh mal wandern!! Sag halt dann mal bescheid  wie es geht.
Werden uns halt schon südseitig halten müssen.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein! Klapp schon noch mit dem Aua!! Man muss nur warten können!





Vielleicht sollte ich da mal den Onkel Oland fragen, der kennt sich doch mit so was aus??


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich da mal den Onkel Oland fragen, der kennt sich doch mit so was aus??


Der kann ja auch nie warten!!!


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jo!! Geh mal wandern!! Sag halt dann mal bescheid  wie es geht.
> Werden uns halt schon südseitig halten müssen.



ALSO die wanderwege im schatten waren voller eis, nix mit fohren, nedmol laufen südseitig gehts gut, zb der brotzeittrail war komplett frei und teilweise trocken, der hangkantentrail kompl. schnee u eisfrei aber teilweisse feucht(egal), blockmeer schnee u eisfrei, sogar die wurzeln waren trocken.
Wer geht denn jetzt eigentlich mit, (sicher mit, ned erst wieder zusagen und dann den schw... einziehen) muss des wissen wegen evt neubefahrung.


----------



## B3ppo (24. Januar 2009)

Dabei!! 
Für mich wird wahrscheinlich fast alles eine Neubefahrung sein, da ich bis jetzt nur einmal dabei war. Aber wurscht was net zu fahren geht wird halt droppt  naja oder vielleicht geschoben 

Edit: Markus wie siehts aus, zusammenfahren? Bau meine AHK dran, dann muss kein dreckiges Rad ins Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ALSO die wanderwege im schatten waren voller eis, nix mit fohren, nedmol laufen südseitig gehts gut, zb der brotzeittrail war komplett frei und teilweise trocken, der hangkantentrail kompl. schnee u eisfrei aber teilweisse feucht(egal), blockmeer schnee u eisfrei, sogar die wurzeln waren trocken.
> Wer geht denn jetzt eigentlich mit, (sicher mit, ned erst wieder zusagen und dann den schw... einziehen) muss des wissen wegen evt neubefahrung.


DAbei!! MAtterhornwand???
11:30 (Vorschlag MArkus) finde ich etwas spät. Wie wärs mit 10:30 oder max. 11:00?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2009)

wir waren heute als Grossteam unterwegs. Markus und Ich. Jochen hatte vom vielen auf der Couch liegen Ohren -und Halsweh. Zuerst bauten wir dem Markus eine Ersatzgabel ein. Da seine 66 den Geist aufgab.





Wir fuhren Richtung Egloffstein und testeten auf den Moritztreppen erstmal die Gabel und Markus kam gleich gut zurecht. 
Dann fuhren wir weiter Richtung Frauenhöhle. Schön mit Eis durchsetzt fuhren wir Fehler und tadellos diese sehr, sehr gewagte Freeridesektion.
Dann 200m weiter hatte Markus erst mal einen Platten.




Durch meinen sehr saubern und durchdachten Fahrstil blieb ich natürlich verschont.
Wir kamen am Schaschliktrail vorbei und wollten die Treppen auf dem Vorderrad runterzirkeln aber das Eis hat uns etwas irritiert. So rutschten wir auf dem Hosenboden die Treppe und Felsen runter.




Dann weiter Richtung Burg. Wir sahen dann eine Meute Eingeborener die sich aber schnell verzog als wir kamen zurück ließen sie das: Es war ein Reh.




Der Winter muss auch dort droben sehr hart gewesen sein.
Wir fuhren dann weiter Richtung Augustusfelsen, sahen aber ein das dieser im Moment unfahrbar ist da er durch eine dicke Eisdecke vor Wandererfüssen geschützt ist.
Also auf Richtung Leutenbach und über den Burgstein nach Hause.
p.s. beim säubern der Bikes merkte Markus das er jetzt vorne einen Platten hat. 
Ja, Ja der Fahrstil.


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> DAbei!! MAtterhornwand???
> 11:30 (Vorschlag MArkus) finde ich etwas spät. Wie wärs mit 10:30 oder max. 11:00?



mir wärs a lieber ,spätestens 11.00 uhr


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein! Klapp schon noch mit dem Aua!! Man muss nur warten können!



Na das hätt ich mal net verschreien sollen...war heut eigentlich recht schön unterwegs, bergauf wars wegen des fiesen Ichsaugdirdiekraftausdenbeinen-Schnee naja, bergab dafür richtig geil!! Nur sind, während ich auf den "Bergen" unterwegs war im "Tal" die Straßen richtig übel vereist, und es kam wie es kommen musste...nach meiner letzten Abfahrt in wunderbar griffigen, spaßigen Schnee hats mich direkt beim ersten Straßenkontakt mit keineahnungwieviel km/h geschmissen...naja Handgelenk scheint ein bisschen verstaucht zu sein, mal schauen obs morgen wieder geht...wo gehobelt wird....  
Aber bei uns is heut a Faschingstanz, da werd ich die Schmerzen dann mit dem ein oder andern Schnaps betäuben


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir wärs a lieber ,spätestens 11.00 uhr


Also dann 11.00 Uhr Matterhornwand!!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir wärs a lieber ,spätestens 11.00 uhr



Komme auch mit .
Ist 11:00 am Parkplatz Matterhornwand jetzt fix?

@Peter
Evt. Neubefahrung, hört sich gut an. 
Ich hoffe du meinst nicht irgendwelche vereisten Schotterwege. 
Bei uns im Wald kommt man stellenweise nicht mal mehr zu Fuß
vernünftig vom Fleck. Schlittschuhe oder Steigeisen sind angesagt.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na das hätt ich mal net verschreien sollen...war heut eigentlich recht schön unterwegs, bergauf wars wegen des fiesen Ichsaugdirdiekraftausdenbeinen-Schnee naja, bergab dafür richtig geil!! Nur sind, während ich auf den "Bergen" unterwegs war im "Tal" die Straßen richtig übel vereist, und es kam wie es kommen musste...nach meiner letzten Abfahrt in wunderbar griffigen, spaßigen Schnee hats mich direkt beim ersten Straßenkontakt mit keineahnungwieviel km/h geschmissen...naja Handgelenk scheint ein bisschen verstaucht zu sein, mal schauen obs morgen wieder geht...wo gehobelt wird....
> Aber bei uns is heut a Faschingstanz, da werd ich die Schmerzen dann mit dem ein oder andern Schnaps betäuben



!! Da hatte ich ja wohl gerade hellseherische Fähigkeiten!!!!

Ich sehe aber auch in meiner Kristallkugel, das es nichts Ernstes ist!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Komme auch mit .
> 
> Bei uns im Wald kommt man stellenweise nicht mal mehr zu Fuß
> vernünftig vom Fleck.


Das ist nicht das Wetter sondern dein Alter!!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Wetter sondern dein Alter!!



Kann sein, ich hoffe du nimmst morgen wieder »Rücksicht« auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also dann 11.00 Uhr Matterhornwand!!



ja, hoff der markus mit anhang liest des noch, aber ich schick na  a sms.

@bernd 
ich bin um 10.20uhr bei dir, bau dei vorderrad awal raus, damitst wenigstens amol pünktlich zum treffpkt kommst


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> !! Da hatte ich ja wohl gerade hellseherische Fähigkeiten!!!!
> 
> Ich sehe aber auch in meiner Kristallkugel, das es nichts Ernstes ist!!



Dankeschön!!! 
Kannst Du mir bitte auch noch sagen ob der Lottojackpot heut geknackt wird und wenn net mir die Lottozahlen von nächstem Mittwoch sagen? Bitte per PN  dann gibts nämlich bald jede Menge neuer Bikes zu sehen


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, hoff der markus mit anhang liest des noch, aber ich schick na  a sms.



Tja, der Markus hat leider keinen Anhang... 

Der Christopher und ich kommen auch auf jeden Fall mit, eventuell noch der Bernd, falls er fit ist. Der Jan wird's wohl nicht packen. Hab' ich gerade an seiner Nase abgelesen. Da steht was anderes drauf als biken. 

@Roland:
3.5 bar unten / 8.5 bar oben -> ist jetzt weniger progressiv, aber die Zugstufe funzt besser. Bin auf morgen schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte auch noch sagen ob der Lottojackpot heut geknackt wird und wenn net mir die Lottozahlen von nächstem Mittwoch sagen? Bitte per PN  dann gibts nämlich bald jede Menge neuer Bikes zu sehen


Bin doch nicht bescheuert!! Sack die Knete lieber selber ein!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann weiter Richtung Burg. Wir sahen dann eine Meute Eingeborener die sich aber schnell verzog als wir kamen zurück ließen sie das: Es war ein Reh.


Ich glaube nicht das dies ein Reh ist!!! Das ist der Rest vom Wolf!! Hat doch mal wieder einen Trail probiert!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kann sein, ich hoffe du nimmst morgen wieder »Rücksicht« auf mich.


No way!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin doch nicht bescheuert!! Sack die Knete lieber selber ein!!



Naja dann halt nächstes Mal


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies ein Reh ist!!! Das ist der Rest vom Wolf!! Hat doch mal wieder einen Trail probiert!!!!



Des war garantiert letztes Frühjahr der Peter, Wildschaden mit dem MTB Quasi, der hat ja auch schon mal ner Henne das Eierlegen ausgetrieben........


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies ein Reh ist!!! Das ist der Rest vom Wolf!! Hat doch mal wieder einen Trail probiert!!!!





hey roth, bist scho wieder beim römer noch kor kann dumma spruch losglassen


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2009)

schoschi, schau fei das de morgen a mitfährst, oder hast wieder magen darmpropleme


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> schoschi, schau fei das de morgen a mitfährst, oder hast wieder magen darmpropleme



Naa, der Reaktor funktioniert einwandfrei. Fahr morgen auch, vielleicht treff ma uns ja irgendwo, will mal an der Muschelquelle vorbeischauen. Aber wenn ich bei euch mitfahr dann müsst ihr bloß warten auf mich. Brauch erst mal wieder ne Grundkondi.......aber dann zeig ichs euch allen.............


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2009)

und zwar ..... SAUFEN


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naa, der Reaktor funktioniert einwandfrei. Fahr morgen auch, vielleicht treff ma uns ja irgendwo, will mal an der Muschelquelle vorbeischauen. Aber wenn ich bei euch mitfahr dann müsst ihr bloß warten auf mich. Brauch erst mal wieder ne Grundkondi.......aber dann zeig ichs euch allen.............


Memme!!! Ich hob a ka Kondi!!! Also des zähld ned!!!! ICh hob fei an Riegl dabei!!!


----------



## macmount (24. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies ein Reh ist!!! Das ist der Rest vom Wolf!! Hat doch mal wieder einen Trail probiert!!!!



der resd vom wolf baisd di glei nain ar...ch


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Memme!!! Ich hob a ka Kondi!!! Also des zähld ned!!!! ICh hob fei an Riegl dabei!!!



Einen Riegel! Dafür steh ich nicht mal von der Couch auf. Früh morgens tunk ich mir schon einen in meinen Kaffee ein.............mittags angebraten..............nachmittags mit Schlagsahne und abends mit Senf und sauren Gurken............und dann kommst du mit einen Riegel.............


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2009)

bernd und roland, wie war der brotzeittrail, seid der noch gfohrn, wir sind spitzk.trail-muscheq.-und pavilion noch gfohrn, war alles schnee u eisfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd und roland, wie war der brotzeittrail, seid der noch gfohrn, wir sind spitzk.trail-muscheq.-und pavilion noch gfohrn, war alles schnee u eisfrei


Die ersten Treppen waren pitschnass. Haben dann noch ein bisschen Anfahrt Baum geübt. Wann seit ihr denn dann daheim gewesen?

Ach ja. Nach dem Blockfeld ist mir auf einer Wurzel das Vorderrad weg und ich in die Wand!
Woher weist du eigentlich das wir den Brotzeittrail noch gefahren sind?


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2009)

ich war kurz nach 15.15 zu haus, wegen brotzeittrail, na wie wollt ihr den sonst runter kommen, strass so schlecht kann mer ned drauf sein, das man strasse runter fährt, und roland, ned den kopf hänga lassen, ned alle tage sind gut, schau letzt wochend bist doch super gfohren


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2009)

Die Stufen waren pitschnass, sind alles runter geschoben bis auf das Baum eck und die Kotz Spitzkehre.
Der Bernd versuchte wie schon erwähnt das Steil stück vor dem Baum eck.
Ich hab eigentlich früh schon keine Lust gehabt. Hab mich dann doch aufgerafft. hab aber erst eine Kopfwehtablette nehmen müssen da mir der Schädel recht brummt hod (na ned vom Saufen)  Wir haben jetzt wenigstens 5 KM GA 1 gefahren.

Schön mal wieder zwei neue Gesichter dabei gehabt zu haben.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2009)

@Schnitzeltoni alias Schoschi.

Warst du heute auch unterwegs!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schnitzeltoni alias Schoschi.
> 
> Warst du heute auch unterwegs!


Midm Finger in der Nosn!!


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Midm Finger in der Nosn!!



lästert ihr nur, klar war ich unterwegs. Aber kaum im Wald. Richtung Forchheim und über Umwege wieder heim. 30km. Musst mich mit Wanderern rumärgern. Man kann als MTBler noch so freundlich sein, man wird trotzdem angemeckert, unglaublich. Gleich 2 mal, und immer Weiber Typ übergewichtige, frustierte Hausfrau.
Meine 1300 gramm CC Bereifung bremst mich ganz schö aus, hätt ich nicht gedacht, Beschleunigung wie ne Schrankwand. Ich seh es als Trainingseffekt und lass es drauf.......vielleicht krieg ich dann auch mal Oberschenkel........


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2009)

wo hat sich denn die freundliche wanderin aufgeregt:kotz: war wohl die alte vom hangkantentrail, die uns mit kopfhöhren da entgegenkam, sagte zwar nix, aber klotzte als wenn sie uns fressen wollte, obwohl wir zu diesen zeitpkt pause machten


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2009)

aufm Radweg halt, einmal hatte ich ne Klingeldiskussion obwohl genug Platz war......und einmal kamen mir 3 so Grazien entgegen die anhand des Körberbaus eine Straßensperre darstellten. Die haben mit absicht nicht Platz machen wollen, musste halt übern Acker ausweichen, konnt natürlich dann mei Klappe net halten: Zum Glück ist der Grünstreifen AUCH so breit. Hat weng gedauert, aber dann gings voll los......da war ich aber schon außer Handtaschenreichweite............danach gings mir wieder besser...........


----------



## B3ppo (25. Januar 2009)

Servus,
war echt cool heut. Ich glaub bei der Fahrtechnik und der Kondition ist noch Potenzial 
Zum Glück ist noch ein bißchen Zeit bis Port du Soleil.
@ Markus Ich will Bilder sehen
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Typ übergewichtige, frustierte Hausfrau.


Hat dich also Mutti mal wieder zusammengeschissen!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> musste halt übern Acker ausweichen


Warst du also doch ein wenig Freeriden oder?


----------



## Schoschi (25. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warst du also doch ein wenig Freeriden oder?



 fürn Saisonanfang wars doch gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht........außerdem, solang es für dich reicht bin ich zufrieden.......


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> fürn Saisonanfang wars doch gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht........außerdem, solang es für dich reicht bin ich zufrieden.......


Es kann nur einen geben!!!!


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2009)

An alle Portes du Soleil-Mitfahrer:

* Die erste Zusage für eine Bude hätte ich schon (590.- für die Woche)

An alle Mitfahrer heute:

* sehr lustige Tour bei interessanten Bodenverhältnissen war das heute
* Bilder sind zu unspektakulär um gepostet zu werden

@Schorsch:
Wenn's Du beim nächsten Mal übergewichtige Walkerinnen triffst, die sich aufregen dass Du keine Klingel hast, dann sagst Du:
"Nein, hab ich nicht, weil zu schwer - genau wie SIE!"

Schönen Wochenbeginn Euch allen, 
 *Prost*


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> * Die erste Zusage für eine Bude hätte ich schon (590.- für die Woche)
> 
> Schönen Wochenbeginn Euch allen,
> *Prost*



Für wie viele Personen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. Januar 2009)

rolandmc schrieb:


> für Wie Viele Personen ?



7


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> 7



Dann muss der Bernd daheim bleiben, denn seine Dummheit reicht für 2. Und so viel Platz ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2009)

Ok,
dann werd ich heut mal Urlaub buchen..........ne mündliche Zusage hab ich scho.....ansonsten muss ich halt kündigen.........dann mach ich ne Schraubergarage auf und werd euer neuer Localdealer...........


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir gerade neue Dämpferbleche für mein fast schon verkauftes Archibike gekauft. Macht dann 210 mm Federweg. Was kostet eigentlich eine Fox 40


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade neue Dämpferbleche für mein fast schon verkauftes Archibike gekauft. Macht dann 210 mm Federweg. Was kostet eigentlich eine Fox 40



Jetzt wird er größenwahnsinnig. Dein Vorsatz kein neues Bike 2009 zu kaufen macht nur dann Sinn wennst das Geld dafür nicht in Edelparts für dein alten Fuhrpark steckst........
Willst jetzt dein Archi aufrüsten oder wie?


----------



## Axalp (26. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Roland fängt mit einer Dämpferaufnahme an, dann geht's weiter mit Gabel, dann neue Bremsen etc. und am Schluss gibt's einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jetzt wird er größenwahnsinnig. Dein Vorsatz kein neues Bike 2009 zu kaufen macht nur dann Sinn wennst das Geld dafür nicht in Edelparts für dein alten Fuhrpark steckst........
> Willst jetzt dein Archi aufrüsten oder wie?




War doch blos ein Scherz! Würde mir nie eine 40`er kaufen. Viiieeelll zu teuer.


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War doch blos ein Scherz! Würde mir nie eine 40`er kaufen. Viiieeelll zu teuer.



Keine Eier würd ich sagen................................


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Januar 2009)

War ne super Tour. 
Danke fürs Guiding.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Keine Eier würd ich sagen................................



Keine Kohle würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (26. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Kohle würde ich sagen.



Wird Zeit dass mer mal wieder in die Alpen kommen damit Du auf 2500 Meter wieder am Handy ein paar Ersatzteile teuer verkaufen kannst oder??


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass mer mal wieder in die Alpen kommen damit Du auf 2500 Meter wieder am Handy ein paar Ersatzteile teuer verkaufen kannst oder??



Ja schön wärs mal wieder.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja schön wärs mal wieder.



Wenn ich das nächste mal mehr zum futtern kriege fahr ich auch wieder mit.......


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nächste mal mehr zum futtern kriege fahr ich auch wieder mit.......


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Januar 2009)

ich seh schon ... ihr habts euch alle sooooooooo lieb


----------



## Schoschi (29. Januar 2009)

Wollte den vergessenen Fred mal wieder ausgraben........
Meld mich ab zum Zillitechnischen SKirulaub........


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Januar 2009)

so ... am heutigen Tag 2 gute Nachrichten .. 

1. Urlaub ist durch 
2. Fiat Ducato geht klar 

und p.s. meine Saint Kurbeln sind da


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wollte den vergessenen Fred mal wieder ausgraben........
> Meld mich ab zum Zillitechnischen SKirulaub........


Wo fährsdn no? Ins Zillital?


----------



## B3ppo (29. Januar 2009)

Saint Kurbeln, jetzt spinnt er total


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... am heutigen Tag 2 gute Nachrichten ..
> 
> 1. Urlaub ist durch
> 2. Fiat Ducato geht klar
> ...



Mit Anhängerkupplung ?
wäre schon wichtig wegen der Menge der Räder !


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Januar 2009)

jeder nur 2  mehr gibts nicht ... 

muss ich mal fragen ... aber i darf den dann nimmer foahrn leider ... bzw. geht da noch mit "alten" Führerschein ? hab genau in der Übergangszeit gemacht ... und k.a. was gilt ...


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2009)

Es fahren ja einige Erwachsene zur Aufsicht mit. Ich z. B. habe noch den alten grauen Lappen. Da sieht man mal wie alt ich bin.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und p.s. meine Saint Kurbeln sind da



Wie schwer sind die Kurbeln ? Gefallen mir auch ganz außerordentlich.


----------



## Axalp (30. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit Anhängerkupplung ?
> wäre schon wichtig wegen der Menge der Räder !



Es sollte eigentlich ohne Hänger gehen. Es nehmen ja nicht alle 2 *Kisten* mit. Es sei denn Du willst den Hänger voll Bier*kisten* laden.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die Kurbeln ? Gefallen mir auch ganz außerordentlich.



Cool Roland! Ich würde Dir gerne Deine alte XT-Kurbel abkaufen, falls die ans BigHit passt.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die Kurbeln ? Gefallen mir auch ganz außerordentlich.




also die blanken Saint Kurbeln ohne KB ohne Lager wiegen 760gr ... im Vergleich die XT Kurbeln blank wiegen 579gr ... 

muss die nur umtauschen weil ich nicht gesehen hab das es nur für ein KB geeignet ist ...  die deppen hatten auch nen Bild von ner Kurbel mit 2 KB als abbildung .. naja ... muss sowieso pausieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es fahren ja einige Erwachsene zur Aufsicht mit. Ich z. B. habe noch den alten grauen Lappen. Da sieht man mal wie alt ich bin.


Also der Roland darf alles fahren. Der hat seinen Schein noch bei der Wehrmacht erworben. Der darf sogar Panzer fahren.
 Ein Foto des glücklichen Prüflings von damals habe ich auch noch gefunden.


Der glückliche Prüfling::






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also die blanken Saint Kurbeln ohne KB ohne Lager wiegen 760gr ... im Vergleich die XT Kurbeln blank wiegen 579gr ...
> 
> muss die nur umtauschen weil ich nicht gesehen hab das es nur für ein KB geeignet ist ...  die deppen hatten auch nen Bild von ner Kurbel mit 2 KB als abbildung .. naja ... muss sowieso pausieren



das wäre ja gewichtsmäßig locker zu verkraften. Müsste ich eigentlich nur 180 Gramm abnehmen.

*Ach ja *ich habe gerade gelesen das wir Conti/Schäeffler unterstützen müssen !!
 Also kauft in Zukunft keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr, sondern Continental.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also der Roland darf alles fahren. Der hat seinen Schein noch bei der Wehrmacht erworben. Der darf sogar Panzer fahren.
> Ein Foto des glücklichen Prüflings von damals habe ich auch noch gefunden.
> 
> 
> ...



ja das waren noch Zeiten auf meinem Tiger Panzer.
Und wie schön Schlank ich in jungen Jahren noch war.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Januar 2009)

... so heute zum 1x Lotto gespielt ... 
wenn ich (genug) gewinn geht PdS auf meine Kosten ... *g*


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2009)

Werd morgen Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr a Rundn mit dem Bernd foan. Moritz Treppen und verbotenen.
Wenn einer Lust hat um 10.00 bei mir.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so heute zum 1x Lotto gespielt ...
> wenn ich (genug) gewinn geht PdS auf meine Kosten ... *g*


DAs ist alles!!?
Geizhals!!!


----------



## B3ppo (31. Januar 2009)

Nen neues Bike für jeden von uns ist schon noch drin oder? 
Warte auf mein Froggy...


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Januar 2009)

... Schmarotzerrrrrrrr... 

na gut für die leicht bekleideten Mädels komm ich auch noch auf ...


----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Schmarotzerrrrrrrr...
> 
> na gut für die leicht bekleideten Mädels komm ich auch noch auf ...



Die Babs wird sich freuen...


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Schmarotzerrrrrrrr...
> 
> na gut für die leicht bekleideten Mädels komm ich auch noch auf ...


....und? Hast du ihn geknackt?
Bei mir wars ein Griff ins Klo!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Babs wird sich freuen...


Mit 35 Mio wird alles neu!! Freundin inkl..


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit 35 Mio wird alles neu!! Freundin inkl..



Was tust du noch auf um diese Zeit ?
Komme gerade von einer fröhlichen Feier nach Hause,


----------



## Axalp (1. Februar 2009)

Tja, mir ist das morgen auch zu früh. Vielleicht fahr ich gegen später eine Runde - ins Röthelheimbad (ca. 500m)...


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Februar 2009)

keine Ahnung ... Lottoschein hängt in der Apo


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2009)

So zurück perfekte Tour mit perfektem Wetter. Jochen, Bern und ich.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2009)

So der Drogenhändler hat im Lotto auch nichts gerissen, da der Jackpot Schein in München abgegeben wurde. D.h. PDS, Bikes und Weiber müssen selbst finanziert werden!!
Bon Jovi-Sven und Meinereiner sind jetzt in PDS auch fest dabei. Werden allerdings früher abreisen da Sven auf Hochzeit muß und ich noch ein bischen aufs Annafest will.. Hatte ich beim Terminvorschlag vom Schwarzwaldsachsen nicht darangedacht!!
Nächstes Jahr geht es über die Bergkirchweih *mit den Erlangern* weg!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So zurück perfekte Tour mit perfektem Wetter. Jochen, Bern und ich.


Wer issn Bern?


----------



## schu2000 (2. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werden allerdings früher abreisen



und auch früher anreisen damit wir gleich den ersten Tag bei voller Konzentration ausreizen können wenn wir schon nicht so lange dort sind


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> und auch früher anreisen damit wir gleich den ersten Tag bei voller Konzentration ausreizen können wenn wir schon nicht so lange dort sind


Yes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn Bern?



das bist du Depp ohne "d".

Melde mich für PdS ab. Kann euch aber den Hänger jederzeit zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir fahren, will ich so fahren, das wir morgen 6 - 7 in die Wohnung können und spätestens 9 auf der Piste ... 

Why Roland Why ?! .....


----------



## Axalp (2. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bon Jovi-Sven und Meinereiner sind jetzt in PDS auch fest dabei. Werden allerdings früher abreisen da Sven auf Hochzeit muß und ich noch ein bischen aufs Annafest will.. Hatte ich beim Terminvorschlag vom Schwarzwaldsachsen nicht darangedacht!!
> Nächstes Jahr geht es über die Bergkirchweih *mit den Erlangern* weg!!!



Haha, ich hätte die 35 Mio darauf verwettet, dass der Sven es doch nicht lassen kann und wenigstens bis Do mitfährt... 

Ja mei, wie gesagt - bei 8 Leuten kann man es keinem 100% Recht machen. Aber gut zu wissen - dann können wir den Urlaub trefflich auf dem Annafest ausklingen lassen. 

Jetzt jammer net herum - kommst halt zum Berch auf Erlangen. Nach 3 Maß sieht eh jeder Bierkeller gleich aus... 
(ist doch völlig wurst ob Annafest oder Berch - jetzt aber volle Deckung...)



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wenn wir fahren, will ich so fahren, das wir morgen 6 - 7 in die Wohnung können und spätestens 9 auf der Piste ...



Hmh, ich glaube das stößt nicht so sehr auf Gegenliebe hier. Ich sag nur: Gardasee 601er nach einer kurzen Nacht. Ich nenn' 'mal keine Namen...



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Why Roland Why ?! .....



Ich weiss warum, ich weiss warum...


----------



## schu2000 (2. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Haha, ich hätte die 35 Mio darauf verwettet, dass der Sven es doch nicht lassen kann und wenigstens bis Do mitfährt...



Stand ja auch gar net zur Debatte 



Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, ich glaube das stößt nicht so sehr auf Gegenliebe hier. Ich sag nur: Gardasee 601er nach einer kurzen Nacht. Ich nenn' 'mal keine Namen...



Ja ja genau deshalb fahrn mer ja wahrscheinlich auch schon am Tag vorher nachmittag los, dann mit Übernachtung irgendwo unterwegs oder so. Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern als ich aufm 601 nach vielen Stunden Fahrt net mal mehr über kleine Steinchen drübergekommen bin...


----------



## Axalp (2. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja genau deshalb fahrn mer ja wahrscheinlich auch schon am Tag vorher nachmittag los, dann mit Übernachtung irgendwo unterwegs oder so.



Guter Plan!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2009)

heisst das schon am Freitag fahren ?! Hätte da noch nen Termin ... müsst ich mal abklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Melde mich für PdS ab. Kann euch aber den Hänger jederzeit zur Verfügung stellen.



Was ist los? Hab ich was verpasst?

Komm grad von den Ösis heim, und da muss ich sowas lesen.....??? Wie jetzt? Oder hab ich jetzt die Ironie nicht gefunden???!!!! Kann allerdings an den zahlreichen Edelweissweizen der letzten Tage liegen.........


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Februar 2009)

@Roland:

hab heute meine 2. Saint Kurbeleinheit bekommen *g* No.1 do not hat gepasst... 
jetzt hab ich noch paar genaue Gramm angaben...

Kurbel rechts: 285gr
Kurbel links ( ohne KB und Bash ): 475gr
Kurbel links mit orginal KB 22/36 & Bash: 717,5gr

so heute wird gebaut, Bilder folgen 

@AxAlp: hab das was glänzendes für Dich übrig *g*


----------



## schu2000 (5. Februar 2009)

So, bin jetzt auch endlich mal dazu gekommen den Urlaub für PdS klarzumachen 
Und ich konnte außerdem noch ein schön großes Gefährt fürn alten Diktator und mich organisieren, so dass ich dann diese beiden dabei haben werd:


----------



## Axalp (5. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch endlich mal dazu gekommen den Urlaub für PdS klarzumachen



Mir scheint, als würdest Du heimlich noch ganz andere Sachen *"klarmachen"*!


----------



## schu2000 (5. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir scheint, als würdest Du heimlich noch ganz andere Sachen *"klarmachen"*!



Hey Moooooment mal ich bin schon vergeben!  Naja hier bei uns is halt so ne Faschingshochburg da is zur Zeit jedes Wochenende Partyyyyyy angesagt 

Aber mit so a paar hübschen Mädels um sich rum, des is scho recht angenehm *gg*


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2009)

so Kurbel ist drauf ... in real siehts noch viel mehr "bling bling" aus


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so Kurbel ist drauf ... in real siehts noch viel mehr "bling bling" aus



Am Bashguard (nähe Umwerfer) ist ein schwarzer Fleck!!!:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2009)

Ich schone mein Fahrrad ja auch nicht, da hat sich irgendwann einfach mal nen Fels verewigt .... 

Wie man auch am Flatpedal von der Seite sehen kann, sollte eigentlich weiss sein ...


----------



## Schoschi (5. Februar 2009)

Außerdem ists dreckig.....wer mich kennt weiß wie viel Wert ich auf ein sauberes, gepflegtes Rad lege................


----------



## Schoschi (5. Februar 2009)

So schaut a Rad aus......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2009)

die Schlammschlacht am Rathsberg hast ja gekonnt ausgelassen 

musst wohl oder übel putzen da ich immer in der Bude schraube ...


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Außerdem ists dreckig.....wer mich kennt weiß wie viel Wert ich auf ein sauberes, gepflegtes Rad lege................


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Guggsd du!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/277001]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Axalp (6. Februar 2009)

Ist für Samstag schon 'was geplant? Kann man überhaupt in der Fränkischen schon vernünftig fahren?


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ist für Samstag schon 'was geplant? Kann man überhaupt in der Fränkischen schon vernünftig fahren?



Die Frage ist nicht ob "man" sondern ob du vernünftig fahren kannst. Denn wenn man sich schon beim Uphill auf die Schnauze legt habe ich da schon meine Bedenken.!!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2009)

... wie beim Uphill ... die STory kenn ich ja noch gar nicht *g*  ich höre ?!


----------



## Axalp (6. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... wie beim Uphill ... die STory kenn ich ja noch gar nicht *g*  ich höre ?!



Hab ich Dir bestimmt schon erzählt - war glaube ich an dem Abend als ich den Wein dabei hatte... 

Ich wollt' eigentlich schon Diclofenac bei Dir ordern, denn mein Ellenbogen tut immer noch sakrisch weh, aber ein richtiger Mann steht das durch...


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2009)

wegen samstag, martina u ich hätten zeit, aber mit ner tour kann ich ned dienen, war letzte woch mit richtiger grippe flach, da will i noch ned auf kontie machen, falls aner auch kann bock auf ner tour hat, wie schauts aus mit rötelfelsen, für alle ausser roland u jochen neuland, und sehr intressant schwer, weiss aber ned ob eisfrei, denk aber scho, müss mer halt aweng des laub rausmachen beim aufstieg, oder hat aner an andren vorschlag
@bernd , du dabei morgen, auf sonntag hams schneeregen gmeldet
@roland, new trail is a dreck, ned lohnenswert, aber der andre zustieg war intressant , der im mariental.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2009)

... so back from wilden Osten ... und muss sagen

*Rise Against *






ROCKEN Live


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2009)

da keiner intresse hat am rötelfels hat und allgemein was zu machen, fohr ich halt allans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> da keiner intresse hat am rötelfels hat und allgemein was zu machen, fohr ich halt allans



Gestern war E-Werk, d.h. nach Gleichgewichtsübungen ist mir heute irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Gestern war E-Werk, d.h. nach Gleichgewichtsübungen ist mir heute irgendwie nicht.



Hicks!!! Mir gehts ähnlich!!!:kotz:


----------



## kubikjch (7. Februar 2009)

kummst du zum Roland?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2009)

ihr Säufer ... 

seh schon für PdS brauchen wir nen Anhänger für die "Verpflegung"


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (8. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Februar 2009)

Juchuuuuu!
Hatte heute frei und bin bei super Föhn einen Südseitentrail bei Traumwetter in der nähe von Garmisch abgesurft!! Yeahhhhh!!!
Kurz vor Ende der Tour bin ich dann aufgewacht und bei Schneetreiben auf Arbeit gefahren!!!!!
D.h. DAS WETTER KOTZT MICH AN!!!!!


----------



## macmount (11. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Juchuuuuu!
> Hatte heute frei und bin bei super Föhn einen Südseitentrail bei Traumwetter in der nähe von Garmisch abgesurft!! Yeahhhhh!!!
> Kurz vor Ende der Tour bin ich dann aufgewacht und bei Schneetreiben auf Arbeit gefahren!!!!!
> D.h. DAS WETTER KOTZT MICH AN!!!!!



schloof süüs und draam waidä - morng kummd des grausame ärwachn - und wos des wäddä onbelangd - und däglich grüüsd des murmldiär
no donn gud nochd, dä Wolf


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2009)

Hallus oder was? Das sind Entzugserscheinungen........
Jetzt hats in den Höhenlagen der fränkischen erstmal ne ordentliche Schneedecke hingehauen, die wird die nächsten Wochen in den Wäldern noch für Traumverhältnisse sorgen.......oh mann...


----------



## Axalp (12. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter ist diesen Winter tatsächlich alles andere als Biker-Freundlich, aber so fließt wenigstens ordentlich Schotter in die Kassen von Osternohe, Geisskopf und Oko. Nicht, dass noch einer auf die Idee kommt die zu schließen. (Merke=>alles positiv sehen).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reservierungsbestätigung und Anzahlung für Portes du Soleil sind draußen.


----------



## ragazza (12. Februar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hallus oder was? Das sind Entzugserscheinungen........
> Jetzt hats in den Höhenlagen der fränkischen erstmal ne ordentliche Schneedecke hingehauen, die wird die nächsten Wochen in den Wäldern noch für Traumverhältnisse sorgen.......oh mann...



Hey Jungs,locker bleiben,wir haben Februar,das ist ein RRR-Monat,da ist es traditionell etwas kühler.Der ideale Monat um Knochenverletzungen auszukurieren und sich mental auf die Sonne vorzubereiten.Trotzdem grausts mir furchtbar,weil ich jetzt gleich wie immer mit dem Rad auf Arbeit fahre und es ist wieder mal spiegelglatt und kalt.Das wird jetzt unter Gleichgewichtsübung verbucht,klingt besser.
Schönen Tag noch
Robert


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist diesen Winter tatsächlich alles andere als Biker-Freundlich, aber so fließt wenigstens ordentlich Schotter in die Kassen von Osternohe, Geisskopf und Oko. Nicht, dass noch einer auf die Idee kommt die zu schließen. (Merke=>alles positiv sehen).



Kann man natürlich auch andersrum sehn. Wenn die im Winter genug Kohle gemacht haben, wieso dann im Sommer die doofen Biker mitnehmen  aber ich bin ja normalerweise auch nicht so der Pessimist 



Axalp schrieb:


> Reservierungsbestätigung und Anzahlung für Portes du Soleil sind draußen.



Portes du was?? 
Naja ich geh jetzt stark auf die 30 zu, da vergisst man das eine oder andere schnell mal


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Februar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Der ideale Monat um Knochenverletzungen auszukurieren und sich mental auf die Sonne vorzubereiten.[/SIZE][/SIZE]



Word ! 

bin eigentlich froh das es mich im Januar flachgelegt hat, denn wenn es jetzt schönes Wetter wäre, i würd Amok laufen 

"nur" noch knapp 160 Tage bis PdS ...  und nein, ich will nicht die genaue Anzahl wissen ....


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> "nur" noch knapp 160 Tage bis PdS ...  und nein, ich will nicht die genaue Anzahl wissen ....



Nööö weng mehr als 160 Tage. Für die Freitagslosfahrer 163 um genau zu sein


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Februar 2009)

damn it ... i know it ....


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss, ist aweng a Schwachsinn, aber ich werd morgen mal a kurztour ins klumpental machen, falls es ned pisst oder stark schneit. ich hab vor vom klärparkpl-teufelshölentrail- schiebeauf-golfplatz-trail ins klumpental (nur auf erste Etage)- zurück zum hölenparkpl- evt noch den 601er mitnehmen. falls jemand bock hat, um 12oouhr am klärparkpl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ist aweng a Schwachsinn, aber ich werd morgen mal a kurztour ins klumpental machen, falls es ned pisst oder stark schneit. ich hab vor vom klärparkpl-teufelshölentrail- schiebeauf-golfplatz-trail ins klumpental (nur auf erste Etage)- zurück zum hölenparkpl- evt noch den 601er mitnehmen. falls jemand bock hat, um 12oouhr am klärparkpl.



Bin im Schwarzwald und Umgebung. Da hat's Gott-sei-Dank noch mehr Schnee als hier...


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2009)

noch mehr schnee, alles müll, wie will mer denn da fit für die grossen berge werden


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen die wahnsinnigen Trails um Leutenbach abrocken. Mal nach dem Schnee auf dem verbotenen schauen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Roland,

welche Zeit schwebt Dir da vor? Wollte evtl. von Erlangen aus ne kleine Runde machen, ist allein allerdings eher nicht so doll.
Ist da was bei Euch fahrbar zur Zeit?

Gruß

Thomas

Bei dem Schnee wohl nichts ! (23.42)


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ist aweng a Schwachsinn,


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!
Und worsd heud fohrn?
@Roland: Auf Verbodener gwesn???
Wor heud bei mir im Wold underwegs und ich muss sogn der diefä Schnee hod ganz schö Körner kosd!! Do häddi kann längern Anstiech mach wolln!!!!:kotz:

Jungs nehmt mehra Hoorsprä!!!!  Des Ozonloch muss nu aweng wachsn!!!(Des gild ned für dich Wolf, wal a bisla Admosfähre brauch mer scho nu und bis du dein Bälz eigschbrüd hosd is die Lufd kombläd wäch!!)


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2009)

ich war ned, zuviel schnee


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich war ned, zuviel schnee


Na, des hod im Augenbligg echt kan Wert des Biken!!!


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2009)

ich war schlittenfahren, das ging gut


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist diesen Winter tatsächlich alles andere als Biker-Freundlich, aber so fließt wenigstens ordentlich Schotter in die Kassen von Osternohe, Geisskopf und Oko. Nicht, dass noch einer auf die Idee kommt die zu schließen. (Merke=>alles positiv sehen).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reservierungsbestätigung und Anzahlung für Portes du Soleil sind draußen.




@ Markus: Wer fährt denn im Augenblick eigentlich sicher mit ins Froschfresserland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich war schlittenfahren, das ging gut


Wos hosd nocherdla du für an Schliddn, das der dich aushäld??? An Heuschliddn?


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ich war schlittenfahren, das ging gut



und iich hob main källär gfliisd - des is aa guud ganga und hod sogor - schbass gmachd - mid roodfoän allärdings ned zä värglaichn - obbä wos willsd bai dem schnee scho sunsd machn


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Februar 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> obbä wos willsd bai dem schnee scho sunsd machn


Ka Zaid hom??????


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ka Zaid hom??????



so wi duu aldä ausländär


----------



## kubikjch (14. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos hosd nocherdla du für an Schliddn, das der dich aushäld??? An Heuschliddn?



Is ausn gleichen Material wie dei Kopf ......... Holz


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus: Wer fährt denn im Augenblick eigentlich sicher mit ins Froschfresserland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Markus: Wer fährt denn im Augenblick eigentlich sicher mit ins Froschfresserland?



Servus meine sportlichen und nüchternen Freunde ,

Ich gehe derzeit davon aus, dass alle sicher mitfahren:

Bernd B. (teilzeit)
Bernd G.
Christopher
Jan
Roland
Schorsch 
Sven (teilzeit)
und ich. 

Jetzt haben wir noch ca. 160 Tage für die Detailplanung Zeit...


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Roland


????????
Sicher?????


----------



## Axalp (15. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ????????
> Sicher?????



Wart's ab. Der Roland bekommt schon noch Lust auf die 27 Lifte.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wart's ab. Der Roland bekommt schon noch Lust auf die 27 Lifte.


Du machst mir Angst!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Februar 2009)

was geht denn hier ab ... 
stimmt ... gar nix ...


----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir am Wochenende skifahren gehen?


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wollen wir am Wochenende skifahren gehen?



da würd ich lieber zum gardasee gehen und biken, da is ned soviel los


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> da würd ich lieber zum gardasee gehen und biken, da is ned soviel los


Es gibt auch ein Leben ohne Radfahren starker August!!!
Hob heud midm Roland delefoniert! Den hod mani voll die Winderdepression derwischd.!! hodder doch gsochd dasser ka Lusd zum Rodfohrn hod!!!!!
Hau am 28. fü a Wochn zum Skifohrn ab!!! Des wird bestimmd ******* bei den schlechdn Schneeverhäldnissn!!! Und wenni zurüggkum wärds hoffendlich widder worm, ned das der Roland irgenwann mid am Strick ummern Hols am Zinken von am Gabelstabler hängt!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2009)

und was ist das für ein leben
wo gehst denn hin zum skifohrn??
Ja Ja der roland, ka lust zum bikenbei den wetter, ka wunder, obwohl ich geh morgen nach der arbeit mal zum alterheimtrail,schneesurfen, und am samstag wer ich evt a tourle machen


----------



## Axalp (19. Februar 2009)

Das mit Samstag klingt doch nicht schlecht. Ohne den Gruppenzwang mach ich glaub ich nix. Bitte nicht vor 10 Uhr wenn's geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das mit Samstag klingt doch nicht schlecht. Ohne den Gruppenzwang mach ich glaub ich nix. Bitte nicht vor 10 Uhr wenn's geht...



werds morgen erstmal testen obs überhaupt geht, liegt wahrscheinlich viel viel schnee


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich viel viel schnee


Wie kommst du den da drauf??


----------



## Axalp (20. Februar 2009)

Cool. Jetzt liegt noch mehr Schnee. Da sieht man wenigstens das ganze Eis nicht mehr.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Februar 2009)

@AxAlp: geh mal Frau Holle befriedigen... das die Ihre überschüssige Energie nimmer in die Schneeproduktion verschwenden kann


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ohne den Gruppenzwang mach ich glaub ich nix.


Die Gruppe müsste schon 100 Mann stark sein um mich aufs Bike zu "zwingen"!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werds morgen erstmal testen obs überhaupt geht, liegt wahrscheinlich viel viel schnee



Nimm an LAwinenbibser mid, dasmer dich widder findn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp: geh mal Frau Holle befriedigen... das die Ihre überschüssige Energie nimmer in die Schneeproduktion verschwenden kann


Das bringt uns nicht weiter! Wenn MArkus Frau Holle befriedigt hört es vielleicht das Schneien auf, aber dafür kotzt uns dann die Gute die ganzen Trails zu!!


----------



## Axalp (20. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @AxAlp: geh mal Frau Holle befriedigen... das die Ihre überschüssige Energie nimmer in die Schneeproduktion verschwenden kann



Wenn ich die Frau Holle klar mache tropf sie wie ein Kieslaster...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Februar 2009)

auf was für Praktiken stehst Du denn ... vor dem Sex erstmal ne gute Portion Kieselsteine rein stopfen, stehst Du auf die erhöhte Reibung ? oder sonst was ? 
Erklär doch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. Februar 2009)

Meine Damen und Herren, es sinkt für Sie: das Niveau   (net bös gemeint  )

Ich werd morgen mal a paar lokale kleine Schlittenpisten abklappern zum bergabschreddern, das Glory will endlich mal raus...Schbaiggreifen sind eh noch aufgezogen, und es soll auf der ein oder anderen Piste auch mehr oder weniger kleine Kicker geben  und eine präparierte Piste mit Schlepplift a la Todesnohe haben wir hier auch in der Nähe


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> es soll auf der ein oder anderen Piste auch mehr oder weniger kleine Kicker geben


Im Sommer heist es Kicker. Im Winter nennt man es Schanze!!!


----------



## schu2000 (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Im Sommer heist es Kicker. Im Winter nennt man es Schanze!!!



Nur wenn man auf Skiern unterwegs ist. Mitm Bike is und bleibts ein Kicker


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nur wenn man auf Skiern unterwegs ist. Mitm Bike is und bleibts ein Kicker


Dies ist nicht korrekt. Den wenn sich mache Verrückte mit dem Bike über eine Skisprungschanze schießen heist es immer noch Skisprungschanze und nicht Bikesprungkicker!!!


----------



## schu2000 (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dies ist nicht korrekt. Den wenn sich mache Verrückte mit dem Bike über eine Skisprungschanze schießen heist es immer noch Skisprungschanze und nicht Bikesprungkicker!!!



Ja mooooment, ich red ja hier net von einer Schanze wie beim Neujahrsspringen oder so  
Na is ja wurschd...viel wichtiger is doch die Frage: wann geht des blöde weiße Zeug endlich weg!?!?


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na is ja wurschd...viel wichtiger is doch die Frage: wann geht des blöde weiße Zeug endlich weg!?!?



Oh mann, wenn ich nen 5-Zylinder Quattro hätte dann könnts noch bis April schneien................

Aber jetzt hab ich sogar mal wieder Lust auf bissl CC mit Schlüsselstellen knacken und so....................jetzt komm ich endlich mal dazu meine Wohnung zu renovieren......nicht dass sie vom Bernd wieder mit der Hartz4 Bude verglichen wird oder sowas.........ggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> auf was für Praktiken stehst Du denn ... vor dem Sex erstmal ne gute Portion Kieselsteine rein stopfen, stehst Du auf die erhöhte Reibung ? oder sonst was ?
> Erklär doch mal



Oh Mann... was für eine kranke Phantasie.
Jetzt musst Du bestimmt grinsen, wenn bei Euch einer Kieselerde und Kondome kauft... 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, es sinkt für Sie: das Niveau   (net bös gemeint  )



Niveau ist die Französin, die jedes Wochenende nach Hause fährt!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Niveau ist die Französin, die jedes Wochenende nach Hause fährt!



 unterschreib ich ... 

@schoschi: da hast Du so was von Recht, nen schönen Audi Quattro und der Winter kann ewig dauern


----------



## schu2000 (20. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Niveau ist die Französin, die jedes Wochenende nach Hause fährt!



Quatsch, Niveau is doch ne Handcreme....


----------



## Axalp (20. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...viel wichtiger is doch die Frage: wann geht des blöde weiße Zeug endlich weg!?!?



Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt...


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nimm an LAwinenbibser mid, dasmer dich widder findn!!



jetzt regneds anu, da hock ich mich lieber aufm spinningbike:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> jetzt regneds anu, da hock ich mich lieber aufm spinningbike:kotz:


Hog di hald amol widder auf di Mardina!! DAnn hod di a wos vom schlechdn Wedder!!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hog di hald amol widder auf di Mardina!! DAnn hod di a wos vom schlechdn Wedder!!!



Da hast recht, wenn sich a Kerl wie der Peter auch noch aufs Spinningrad setzen muss.................
Setz dich lieber auf die Ofenbank und mach da a Weizen auf..........


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hog di hald amol widder auf di Mardina!! DAnn hod di a wos vom schlechdn Wedder!!!



davor und danach


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da hast recht, wenn sich a Kerl wie der Peter auch noch aufs Spinningrad setzen muss.................
> Setz dich lieber auf die Ofenbank und mach da a Weizen auf..........



nur danach, und ich setz mich nur aufm spinning, damit ich mal so fit wer wie du. Na schoschi, ab februar beginnt für mich die saison, an ostern will ich zum lago, do muss ich halbwegs fit sein, und übertreiben du ichs bestimmt ned, da bin ich scho zu alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (20. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur danach, und ich setz mich nur aufm spinning, damit ich mal so fit wer wie du. Na schoschi, ab februar beginnt für mich die saison, an ostern will ich zum lago, do muss ich halbwegs fit sein, und übertreiben du ichs bestimmt ned, da bin ich scho zu alt



Zu alt ? hast ne Macke ? Ich geh jetzt gleich für ein paar Stündchen(mein Rekord liegt derzeit bei 4 h am Stück) auf die Rolle und mach was für die Kondi.Heuer wird mal etwas schneller gefahren-zumindest bergauf


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2009)

Setzt euch doch alle auf euere Hometrainer und Spinningbikes, ich hock mich später zum Römer. 
Auf die Kondition is doch geschissen. Wos nützt mir des wenn ich am berg der schnellste bin und dann ned mehr als 2 Weizen neibring. Ich andern ham nu Durst und ich bin scho bsuffn ? Na so ned dann lieber Training beim Römer.


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Setzt euch doch alle auf euere Hometrainer und Spinningbikes, ich hock mich später zum Römer.
> Auf die Kondition is doch geschissen. Wos nützt mir des wenn ich am berg der schnellste bin und dann ned mehr als 2 Weizen neibring. Ich andern ham nu Durst und ich bin scho bsuffn ? Na so ned dann lieber Training beim Römer.



Ah, willkommen zurück im forum, warst du etwa vor deiner aussage scho trainieren beim römer


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ah, willkommen zurück im forum, warst du etwa vor deiner aussage scho trainieren beim römer



na ich geh örscht. Bin immer nu im Büro und des om Freidoch
Letztes Wochenende denn nächsda wochn is Fastenzeit.
@Bernd kann blödn Kommentar.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> an ostern will ich zum lago, do muss ich halbwegs fit sein, und übertreiben du ichs bestimmt ned, da bin ich scho zu alt



sehr witzig........bis du zum Lago gehst könntest theoretisch gar net soviel Kondi abbauen dass es net reichen würde die Berch nauf zu fahrn.......


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Setzt euch doch alle auf euere Hometrainer und Spinningbikes, ich hock mich später zum Römer.
> Auf die Kondition is doch geschissen. Wos nützt mir des wenn ich am berg der schnellste bin und dann ned mehr als 2 Weizen neibring. Ich andern ham nu Durst und ich bin scho bsuffn ? Na so ned dann lieber Training beim Römer.


Wosd rechd hosd hosd rechd!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na ich geh örscht. Bin immer nu im Büro und des om Freidoch
> Letztes Wochenende denn nächsda wochn is Fastenzeit.
> @Bernd kann blödn Kommentar.


Des fälld mer echd schwer!!!!! Obber bei deiner momendanen Psyche reis I mi lieber zam!!!
Ned das aufn Grob stehd: "Der Breyer wor schuld!"


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt gleich für ein paar Stündchen(mein Rekord liegt derzeit bei 4 h am Stück) auf die Rolle



Einsam??


----------



## ragazza (20. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Einsam??



Nein,eher im Gegenteil,aber draussen is so a Sch..Wetter,und bei der vielen Freizeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Februar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nein,eher im Gegenteil



NEIN!!! Hosd widder Ahne gfundn?????


----------



## Axalp (21. Februar 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nein,eher im Gegenteil,



Wos host g'zohlt?


----------



## Axalp (21. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wos host g'zohlt?


Kurz nach zwölf schon wieder zuhause? Du wirst alt!!
Solltest vielleicht einmal mit Roland ins Römertrainigslager gehen!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kurz nach zwölf schon wieder zuhause? Du wirst alt!!
> Solltest vielleicht einmal mit Roland ins Römertrainigslager gehen!



Aktuelle Heimkommdaten:
Freitag 13.02.2009 4.30 Uhr.
Freitag 20.02.2009 1.00 Uhr. 

Durch die vielen Trainingsstunden bin ich bestens für die Saison gewappnet.
Obwohl es nicht immer einfach war.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aktuelle Heimkommdaten:
> Freitag 13.02.2009 4.30 Uhr.
> Freitag 20.02.2009 1.00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



 Rechd hosd!!! 
Und wennsd widder nüchdern bisd is der Frühling do!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (21. Februar 2009)

Servus ihr Schönwetter- und Wohnzimmerradler!

Gestern waren wir nicht artig, dafür heute umso fleissiger.

45 km - 750 Hm. Hetzles-Runde ab Erlangen. Hier einige Eindrücke:


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2009)

45 KM 750 HM pfftt.
das bin ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht gefahren. Was ist das für eine Doppelbrücke ? Etwa ein Bionicon.


----------



## kubikjch (21. Februar 2009)

Ich denk das ist das Votec vom Mr. Tom


----------



## Axalp (22. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich denk das ist das Votec vom Mr. Tom



Der Kandidat hat so viele Waschmaschinen gewonnen, wie er tragen kann!

*Trennung*

*Wann steigt eigentlich die NWD9-Party beim Bernd im Keller? *


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Februar 2009)

Kleine Ergänzung zur heutigen ähm gestrigen Tour.    und ja, es ist mein Votec.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat so viele Waschmaschinen gewonnen, wie er tragen kann!
> 
> *Trennung*
> 
> *Wann steigt eigentlich die NWD9-Party beim Bernd im Keller? *


Stimmt!!!! Hät ich ja glatt vergessen!!!Bin ja jetzt vom 28. -07.03. in Serfaus zum Skifahren.
Schlage deshalb deshalb 13. oder 14 März vor.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich denk das ist das Votec vom Mr. Tom



Ahh! Noch jemand mit Geschmack!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung zur heutigen ähm gestrigen Tour.    und ja, es ist mein Votec.


Das Rad auf den Hetzles tragen!! Pfui Teufel!!!:kotz:
Da weiß ich warum ich im Augenblick keinen Bock habe!!!


----------



## kubikjch (22. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ahh! Noch jemand mit Geschmack!!!



du hast Geschmack
Schau dir mal dei Sarotti Hosn an


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> du hast Geschmack
> Schau dir mal dei Sarotti Hosn an


Das du überhabd Zeid hosd vorm Kombuder zu hoggn!
Musd du ned eigendlich midm Klingelbeutel rumlaffn und für die arme Schaeffler's Elisabeth Almosn sammln geh???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!! Hät ich ja glatt vergessen!!!Bin ja jetzt vom 28. -07.03. in Serfaus zum Skifahren.
> Schlage deshalb deshalb 13. oder 14 März vor.



In Serfaus! Da musst in die Solarbar, da ists am Besten. Am zwiten Tag brauchst da gar nicht mehr zu bestellen, da schenkt der Wirt dir schon dein Weizen ein wennst ncoh die Ski abschnallst.................Da war ich mal ne Woche mit Kumpels, war der geilste Skirurlaub überhaupt............

NWD9 Party..........ich hab den Film ja mal bestellt, war aber nicht lieferbar, dann hab ichs rückgängig gemacht............
Hat den Film jetzt schon jemand...........?


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2009)

i hoab na 
und noach a pa anere a


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2009)

hab grad mal nachglesen was wir letzt jahr um diese zeit gfahren sind, unglaublich, touren mit 1100hm und 45km. Trails wie den zwecklesgraben und wolfieck, und heuer


----------



## Axalp (22. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab grad mal nachglesen was wir letzt jahr um diese zeit gfahren sind, unglaublich, touren mit 1100hm und 45km. Trails wie den zwecklesgraben und wolfieck, und heuer



Hab ich auch scho festgstellt: jedes Wochenende 2* gefahren, immer so um die 1000 Hms pro Tour herum. Dazu kam dann noch 2* die Woche Kanalsurfen. 

Mei, was is aus uns geworden??? :kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab grad mal nachglesen was wir letzt jahr um diese zeit gfahren sind, unglaublich, touren mit 1100hm und 45km. Trails wie den zwecklesgraben und wolfieck, und heuer



Ja wir ham uns halt weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Februar 2009)

Kaum is a schlechds Wedder sins alla verschwundn ausm Forum!!!


----------



## Schoschi (24. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja wir ham uns halt weiterentwickelt.



Der Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten...............
Wenns Frühling wird wird alles gut...........


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kaum is a schlechds Wedder sins alla verschwundn ausm Forum!!!



Fasching is. In Hausen laafn lauter Narrn rum.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fasching is. In Hausen laafn lauter Narrn rum.



In Hausn obber blos an Fasching! In Leudnboch des ganza Johr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid alle Langweilig!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2009)

sag ich doch ... nix los hier 
und Alleinunterhalter mog i a net spielen ... *g*

So Doc No.2 hat a gmoant das i radl derf ... sollt halt nur ne zu steil werden


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sollt halt nur ne zu steil werden


nauf odder nunder??


----------



## Axalp (26. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und Alleinunterhalter mog i a net spielen ...



 Das sind ja ganz neue Töne. Darf ich an diverse Wochenenden, Silvesterfeiern... etc. pp. erinnern?


----------



## B3ppo (26. Februar 2009)

beim Janson darfs immer nur nauf gehn, der alte CCler


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2009)

bin gestern mal a stück im wald gfohrnschneematsch, eisplatten, und wenn mal der weg frei ist, nur noch matsch und wasser, bin dan den rest der tour strass gfohn:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin gestern mal a stück im wald gfohrnschneematsch, eisplatten, und wenn mal der weg frei ist, nur noch matsch und wasser, bin dan den rest der tour strass gfohn:kotz:



Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige Depp hier, der gestern gedacht hat er könnt' schon wieder im Wald fahren... 
Ist kein Spass - ob's am Samstag schon besser geht glaub ich eher net. Und jetzt keine hämischen Kommentare Herr Breyer.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige Depp hier, der gestern gedacht hat er könnt' schon wieder im Wald fahren...
> Ist kein Spass - ob's am Samstag schon besser geht glaub ich eher net. Und jetzt keine hämischen Kommentare Herr Breyer.


Herr Breyer fährt am Samstag bei extrem geilen Bedingungen ein Woche nach Serfaus zum Skifahren. 
Bin in der glücklichen Situation noch andere Hobbies zu haben!
Muss also nicht bei Schneematsch, Eisplatten und Schlamm aufs Bike!

Wenn ich zurückkomme passt das Wetter dann auch wieder in Franken!!! Bis dahin wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim Schlammsuhlen!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin gestern mal a stück im wald gfohrnschneematsch, eisplatten, und wenn mal der weg frei ist, nur noch matsch und wasser, bin dan den rest der tour strass gfohn:kotz:


Hod ja a die Sunna gschina. Komma ja ned wissn das noch aner Wochn Schneeschmelze des ned soford droggn is!!!
Wor hald Bech du Droddl!


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hod ja a die Sunna gschina. Komma ja ned wissn das noch aner Wochn Schneeschmelze des ned soford droggn is!!!
> Wor hald Bech du Droddl!



ich wünsch dir hals (ned) und Beinbruch(schon) beim skifohrn


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Februar 2009)

Hier gesehen --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5620178&postcount=585


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Herr Breyer fährt am Samstag bei extrem geilen Bedingungen ein Woche nach Serfaus zum Skifahren.
> Bin in der glücklichen Situation noch andere Hobbies zu haben!
> Muss also nicht bei Schneematsch, Eisplatten und Schlamm aufs Bike!
> 
> Wenn ich zurückkomme passt das Wetter dann auch wieder in Franken!!! Bis dahin wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim Schlammsuhlen!!!!



ja Gott sei Dank habe ich auch noch andere gesunde Hobby`s. 
Aber das ist ja jetzt auch erst mal vorbei. Wenn die Schneeschmelze anhält wird ja bald alles wieder gut.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Gott sei Dank habe ich auch noch andere gesunde Hobby`s.
> Aber das ist ja jetzt auch erst mal vorbei. Wenn die Schneeschmelze anhält wird ja bald alles wieder gut.


A Wochn dauerds scho nu. Bissi hald widder do bin!!!
Freue mich auch  auf die schönen Gespräche mit dir wenn wir wieder in der schönen Natur gemeinsame Ausfahrten machen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

@ All: Wat isn nu mid Video-Bier Abend? 
13.oder 14.? Mir wäre der Freitag ja lieber. Dann kann ich vielleicht Sonntag schon wieder fahren!!!


----------



## Axalp (26. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ All: Wat isn nu mid Video-Bier Abend?
> 13.oder 14.? Mir wäre der Freitag ja lieber. Dann kann ich vielleicht Sonntag schon wieder fahren!!!



Mir würde Freitag auch eher reinlaufen, aber es gibt hier Leute, die am Samstag arbeiten müssen. Fragen wir die!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Februar 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir würde Freitag auch eher reinlaufen, aber es gibt hier Leute, die am Samstag arbeiten müssen. Fragen wir die!


Du wirst ja wohl den Verkauf von Drogen nicht als Arbeit bezeichnen oder?
Wobei Samstag zur Not auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2009)

das ist auch Arbeiten *g*
also das We 13./14. hab ich frei ... also nix Drogen verchecken 

Doc meint natürlich nunter... sonst legts mi wieder


----------



## Axalp (27. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> das ist auch Arbeiten *g*
> also das We 13./14. hab ich frei ... also nix Drogen verchecken
> 
> Doc meint natürlich nunter... sonst legts mi wieder



Jaja, Stürze beim Uphill sind besonders schmerzhaft... 

In dem Fall kann uns ja der Christopher fahren, danke


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2009)

jepp Big  das Christopher uns fährt ... 

Samstag Rathsberg spassen ... mir reichts, scheiss aufs Knie, das wird auch so wieder 
außerdem hab ich mich schon lange nicht mehr dreckig gemacht ...
viel zu lange ...
viel viel zu lange...


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jepp Big  das Christopher uns fährt ...
> 
> Samstag Rathsberg spassen ... mir reichts, scheiss aufs Knie, das wird auch so wieder
> außerdem hab ich mich schon lange nicht mehr dreckig gemacht ...
> ...



Nimmst ein gutes Abführmittel aus deinem Sortiment und schon klappst mit dem dreckig machen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2009)

@ Peter: Du es hat glaube ich heute Nacht für fünf Minuten aufgehört zu regnen. D.h einer schönen Frühlinhstour steht dir heute nichts mehr im Wege!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jepp Big  das Christopher uns fährt ...
> 
> Samstag Rathsberg spassen ... mir reichts, scheiss aufs Knie, das wird auch so wieder
> außerdem hab ich mich schon lange nicht mehr dreckig gemacht ...
> ...



*Also dann: Freitag 13. März Video und Bier Session bei mir*


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Peter: Du es hat glaube ich heute Nacht für fünf Minuten aufgehört zu regnen. D.h einer schönen Frühlinhstour steht dir heute nichts mehr im Wege!!!!



ich werd dich wieder mal dran erinnern, wennst dich am berg auskotzt oder bei jeder nassen wurzel (wicki wicki) den reis aus machst. Ich fohr heut ned, und morgen wenns ned pisst evt mal guckn wies geht inm der fränkischen, am sonntach fohr ich strassntour:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd dich wieder mal dran erinnern, wennst dich am berg auskotzt oder bei jeder nassen wurzel (wicki wicki) den reis aus machst. Ich fohr heut ned, und morgen wenns ned pisst evt mal guckn wies geht inm der fränkischen, am sonntach fohr ich strassntour:kotz:


Am Sunndoch fohri Downhill. Allerdings mid Ski!!


----------



## B3ppo (27. Februar 2009)

Nix Big  
Der Christopher hat nämlich am 14. frei  Müssen uns also nen anderen Dummen suchen der fährt.
Samstag Rathsberg bin ich dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2009)

jetzt muss nur noch der Mr. MArkus mit machen dann simmer schon 3 

muss aber erst moal zum Fielmann  sonst sieh i nix mehr ... *g*


----------



## B3ppo (27. Februar 2009)

Den Bernd kriegen wir bestimmt auch aktiviert


----------



## Blackcycle (27. Februar 2009)

Logo, Dienstag war's noch winterlich aber nix was sich mit 2 bis 3 Abfahrten nicht lösen lässt.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *Also dann: Freitag 13. März Video und Bier Session bei mir*



ja da hab ich Zeit. Könntest du auch anti alkoholische Getränke anbieten. Da ich ja im Moment dem Alkohol entsage.


----------



## schu2000 (28. Februar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja da hab ich Zeit. Könntest du auch anti alkoholische Getränke anbieten. Da ich ja im Moment dem Alkohol entsage.



Meinst die lassen Dich extra aus der Betty-Ford-Klinik raus??


----------



## Axalp (28. Februar 2009)

Komme gerade von der beschissensten Tour, die ich je gefahren bin:

- Fränkische (bzw. Hetzles) geht gar nicht. Liegt überall noch Schnee und Eis herum. Nur die Hauptstraßen waren befahrbar - und das bei Nebel mit 100m Sichtweite ohne Licht. Ganz tolle Tour gerade eben... :kotz:

Schwing mich jetzt auf's Big Hit. Hier in Erlangen liegt nämlich nichts mehr auf den Wegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2009)

komm auch grad von ner steet tour zurück, in den wald geh ich mementan ned, denn do musst ja länger dei rad putzen wiest gfohrn bist.
morgen noch amol a längere strassentour, und dann werds hoffentlich bald weg senn , der weisse dreck


----------



## kubikjch (28. Februar 2009)

Servus Leute, aber heute kann man den Frühling scho riechen. Jetzatla dauerts nimmer lang.


----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Leute, aber heute kann man den Frühling scho riechen. Jetzatla dauerts nimmer lang.



hast an fohrn lassen
und jochen, du hast doch momentan zeit zum biken (arbeitstechnisch gesehen) fohrt ihr überhaubt was ?? oder ist pause angsagt, und beim roland, wie schauts denn do aus, fährt der garnixmehr, des glaub ich nähmlich ned, sonst is er ja  jaden tag gfohrn


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast an fohrn lassen
> und jochen, du hast doch momentan zeit zum biken (arbeitstechnisch gesehen) fohrt ihr überhaubt was ?? oder ist pause angsagt, und beim roland, wie schauts denn do aus, fährt der garnixmehr, des glaub ich nähmlich ned, sonst is er ja  jaden tag gfohrn



ich bin jetzt drei Wochen keinen Tag gefahren. Hab bei dem Wetter einfach keine Lust, auch nicht zum Strassenfahren. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lange.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Meinst die lassen Dich extra aus der Betty-Ford-Klinik raus??



Die ham mich ned gnumma ich wor zuwenich brominend.
Bin etz bei die Barherzichn Schwesdern. Do is a rechd schö. Amol in der Wochn a Schdund aufn Hof.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Leute, aber heute kann man den Frühling scho riechen. Jetzatla dauerts nimmer lang.



Des ist der Misthaufen von deinem Nachbarn. Oder wann hast du das letzte mal geduscht ?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Sunndoch fohri Downhill. Allerdings mid Ski!!



*Doofhill ned Downhill*


----------



## kubikjch (28. Februar 2009)

Des letzte mal gfohr bin ich vor 2 oder 3 Wochen mitm Roland, dazwischen a bissala Langlauf. Mei Februar sieht KM technisch net so toll aus. Aber jetzt gehts ja nauswärts, des wird scho nu.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2009)

War heute auch kurz im Wald und muss dir recht geben. Während einer kurzen Pause habe ich auch gedacht ich kann den Frühling riechen. Das war heute ein ganz anderes fahren nicht mehr so kalt und ätzend.

Bis denne!


----------



## 0815p (1. März 2009)

Ja, mitn frühlingstemperaturen wars wohl heut nix drum sen mer heut aweng in bamberch rumgfohrn, do gibs einige berge, wo mer aweng trainieren kann, wie z.b zur altenburg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja, mitn frühlingstemperaturen wars wohl heut nix drum sen mer heut aweng in bamberch rumgfohrn, do gibs einige berge, wo mer aweng trainieren kann, wie z.b zur altenburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und paar sachen zum abfahren haben wir in der city a gfunden





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ragazza (2. März 2009)

Bin mitm Rennrad von Weißenburg nach Weiden gefahren,4 h 50 min ,aber kein einziger Sonnenstrahl,nur Nebel und höchste Temp 6 Grad.Schön wars trotzdem,da hat man noch Platz auf der Strasse.

Gruß an Alle   Robert


----------



## Schoschi (2. März 2009)

Tagchen,

bin auch zurück ausm Skiurlaub, hatten nur tolles Wetter, und jetzt wo der Breyer drunten ist solls schlechter werden...........hehe
In den Skifunparks hätts mit dem Radl auch Spaß gemacht........einen haben wir sogar gesehen, der hat sein MTB die Piste raufgeschoben, keine Ahnung was der vorhatte.......

Das mit dem NWD GLotzen sollt bei mir auch hinhauen........


----------



## Axalp (3. März 2009)

Neues Bike 2010?: (2009?)

Das Gambler von soniccube - Geiler geht's nimmer:


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2009)

schaut schwer aus, aber ultra stabil
was für dich markus, hä


----------



## Schoschi (3. März 2009)

schickes Gerät......


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neues Bike 2010?: (2009?)
> 
> Das Gambler von soniccube - Geiler geht's nimmer:



Scheiß Scott Dreck. 
Ist das die Totengräber Edition so ganz in schwarz.


----------



## Axalp (3. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Scheiß Scott Dreck.
> Ist das die Totengräber Edition so ganz in schwarz.



Tja, mit einem Scott kann halt nicht jeder umgehen. Da braucht man schon etwas mehr.


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2009)

Schaut schon gut aus, black is beautiful.
Aber die Sattelstütze hat nach unten etwas wenig Luft,oder fährt man das Teil grundsätzlich versenkt und sägt sie kurz ab ?Ich hör da schon den Dämpfer auschlagen,soll ja bei Scott manchmal vorkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schaut schon gut aus, black is beautiful.
> Aber die Sattelstütze hat nach unten etwas wenig Luft,oder fährt man das Teil grundsätzlich versenkt und sägt sie kurz ab ?Ich hör da schon den Dämpfer auschlagen,soll ja bei Scott manchmal vorkommen....


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2009)

konnte heut bei den wetter nicht wiederstehen, musst endlich mal wieder in die fränkische zum biken.
start war matterhorparke.
die ersten 500m schneefrei und trocken, dann ab der kreutzung (rechts spitzkehrentrail,links richt muschelq,) schneematsch und resteis, also nichts mehr mit fohrn, bis zu straase schieben, dann weiter zum rasengitterberg, der war komplett sauper, dank der hüttn die sie do nauf gebaut ham der trail zum blockmeer komplett schnee u eisfrei, des laub teils trocken, im blockmeer wars stellenweis wickie wickie aber komplett fahrbar, der hangkantenweg war fast scho trocken, dann zum muggendorfer höhenweg,alles schnee frei, spitzkehrentrail schnee u eisfrei, fels und wurzeln trocken, weiter zur muschelq. alles frei und teilweis trocken, daan noch rauf zum pavilion über die strass, da war nur von waldkindergarden bis abzweig pavilion noch schnee, aber fahrbar ,da berg ab. der paviliontrail war scho fast komplett trocken.
aber morgen solls ja scho wieder pissen
wert am freitag mal die pottensteinertrails testen, wenns ned pisst


----------



## Axalp (5. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> konnte heut bei den wetter ...dann weiter zum rasengitterberg, der war komplett sauper, dank der hüttn die sie do nauf gebaut ham...



Ja Hauptsache der Weg am Rasengitterberg war frei... :kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja Hauptsache der Weg am Rasengitterberg war frei... :kotz:



he, he.


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> he, he.



ja, wird zeit das du dein arsch mal wieder da rauf bewegst


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, wird zeit das du dein arsch mal wieder da rauf bewegst



ich würd ja gern aber wie du weist bin ich leider selbstständig und habe somit *ka Dsaid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich würd ja gern aber wie du weist bin ich leider selbstständig und habe somit *ka Dsaid*



wieso? Dei Geselle immer noch krank???


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> wieso? Dei Geselle immer noch krank???



der hat nach 5 Wochen krank, seine Kündigung gebracht . der macht jetzt Karriere als LKW Fahrer. Meinen Segen hat er.
hab mir jetzt übrigens was für die Wildnis gekauft. damit ist jeder Trail erreichbar das dumme ist nur wann ?


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich würd ja gern aber wie du weist bin ich leider selbstständig und habe somit *ka Dsaid*



oh du armer, komisch andre müssen doch a ärbern, oder sen olla biker die fohrn arbeitslos


----------



## Schoschi (5. März 2009)

Oh mann,

wegen PDS, am Abfahrtstag(Samstag) muss ich noch auf ne Hochzeit, des Dumme ist halt dass ich da Trauzeuge bin, kann also schlecht schwänzen.....so a Scheiß.
Will zufällig jemand später fahren oder sowas? Weiß nur dass paar Leute eher heimfahren. 
Müss ma mal am Freitag bei der Videosession drüber waafen..........allein hab ich auch kann Bock na nunter zu nageln......


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> oh du armer, komisch andre müssen doch a ärbern, oder sen olla biker die fohrn arbeitslos



ja ich armer !! alle sind ned arbeitslos, a boa fangan halt scho mitten in der Nocht on.


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ich armer !! alle sind ned arbeitslos, a boa fangan halt scho mitten in der Nocht on.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. März 2009)

So bin a widder do!!!
Hobbi ja nix verbassd so wis ausschaud!!!
Bei mir wors dafür guad.
1a Schnee und Zwa Dooch Sunna, zwa Dooch Wolgn und Sunna, a Dooch Wolgn obber nu gude Sichd und a Dooch Schei...ße.
Hob obber scho gmand, das daham a guds Wedder is!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann,
> 
> wegen PDS, am Abfahrtstag(Samstag) muss ich noch auf ne Hochzeit, des Dumme ist halt dass ich da Trauzeuge bin, kann also schlecht schwänzen.....so a Scheiß.
> Will zufällig jemand später fahren oder sowas? Weiß nur dass paar Leute eher heimfahren.
> Müss ma mal am Freitag bei der Videosession drüber waafen..........allein hab ich auch kann Bock na nunter zu nageln......


Des fälld der etz ei, dasd Drauzeuge bisd!! Endweder is des a faule Ausred odder du bisd ab jetzt offiziell  der Hagenbacher Dorfdebb!!
Der Dermin stehd ja etz erschd seid zwa Monad!!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bin mitm Rennrad von Weißenburg nach Weiden gefahren,4 h 50 min ,aber kein einziger Sonnenstrahl,nur Nebel und höchste Temp 6 Grad.Schön wars trotzdem,da hat man noch Platz auf der Strasse.
> 
> Gruß an Alle   Robert







@ all: Wer ist jetzt am Freitag dabei?
Mein Stand ist.
Ich
Schwarzwaldtunte
2X Dogenhändler
Hagenbacher Dorfdepp
Leutenbacher Fastenhans
Korregd???
Ergänzung:
Der starke August hat sich auch angekündigt!


----------



## Schoschi (7. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des fälld der etz ei, dasd Drauzeuge bisd!! Endweder is des a faule Ausred odder du bisd ab jetzt offiziell  der Hagenbacher Dorfdebb!!
> Der Dermin stehd ja etz erschd seid zwa Monad!!



Langweil mich net...........finds voll zum kotzen.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Langweil mich net...........finds voll zum kotzen.................


Jammer ned rum! Hosd ja wohl selber verboggd!
Wos issn etz wichdiger?
A "Ja ich will" Veranstaltung oder a Männer Freerideurlaub!
Soch hald dasd ka Zaid hosdD) obber dafür hunderdbrozendig bei der Scheidung dabei bisd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (7. März 2009)

Kanns mir net raussuchen........da kann ich net wechbleiben...........so eine *******


----------



## Schoschi (7. März 2009)

....jetzt macht doch tatsächlich "Mtbnews" aus meinem Lieblingswort lauter Sternchen.......


----------



## schu2000 (7. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....jetzt macht doch tatsächlich "Mtbnews" aus meinem Lieblingswort lauter Sternchen.......



Riegel?? Geht doch


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2009)

@bernd
werden morgen um 1000uhr ab matterhorn a tourla machen, in lockeren tempo (mei schätzla) ist dabei, da ist jetzt scho bodenfrost, vieleicht ist obendruff aweng trockengfroren
vielleicht fährt ja mal wieder aner vom rest der truppn mit,oder hat sie der roland alla angsteckt


----------



## Axalp (8. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> werden morgen um 1000uhr ab matterhorn a tourla machen, in lockeren tempo (mei schätzla) ist dabei, da ist jetzt scho bodenfrost, vieleicht ist obendruff aweng trockengfroren
> vielleicht fährt ja mal wieder aner vom rest der truppn mit,oder hat sie der roland alla angsteckt



Sorry, hab schon was vor - ansonsten wär' ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> werden morgen um 1000uhr ab matterhorn a tourla machen, in lockeren tempo (mei schätzla) ist dabei, da ist jetzt scho bodenfrost, vieleicht ist obendruff aweng trockengfroren
> vielleicht fährt ja mal wieder aner vom rest der truppn mit,oder hat sie der roland alla angsteckt



Hobs leider zu späd gsegn!!!



Axalp schrieb:


> Sorry, hab schon was vor - ansonsten wär' ich dabei gewesen.


Ich weiß auch was:
*Rausch ausschlafen!!!*


----------



## JansonJanson (8. März 2009)

war der Markus etwa schon wieder 2x am We saufen ... (Sternchen?!  ) 
ts ts ts

werd jetzt mal den Frankenwald unsicher machen


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2009)

und bernd, warst unterwegs, fränkische war gut, alles wickie wickie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> werd jetzt mal den Frankenwald unsicher machen



War heut a weng unterwegs, wie ich Dir scho gsagt hab, hier bei uns is größtenteils nach wie vor Katastrophe...teilweise komplette Wege noch vereist, auf meinen Standardabfahrten teilweise a einziges Rumgeeier auf Schneematsch, nix da Bremsen auf und laufen lassen...und noch dazu a Wetter dass heut selbst ich nach zwei Stunden die Schnauze voll hatte


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ all: Wer ist jetzt am Freitag dabei?
> Mein Stand ist.
> Ich
> Schwarzwaldtunte
> ...



Den Fastenhans mussd rausnehma der hod ka Dsaid !!


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2009)

@Peter ich hab dein Auto heute früh schon stehen sehen. War auch im Gelände unterwegs aber mit 4 Reifen denn auf zwei ist`s mir noch zu schmutzig da hab ich Angst das ich runterfalle.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2009)

du outest dich ganz schö, was isn mit pn antwort


----------



## macmount (8. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du outest dich ganz schö, was isn mit pn antwort



dä roland hod füä heuer des roodfohrn aufgeem - wallär ka nois rood kaafm därf - drum kaafd dä liebär a nois audo und suchd si a nois hobbi - träilsörfm midm allrood

p.s.: endlich amol aanär der aa ka dsaid hod

no denn ihr üblichn värdächdichn - ich hoff amol bis zum summär


----------



## JansonJanson (9. März 2009)

So wieder back im schönen Erlangen.... 

also Wetter war heute richtig british...kalt, nass, unangenehm 
richtiges Wetter um sich einzusauen. Bin aber auch nicht über die 2h hinaus gekommen, Eis, Schnee, noch alte Sturmschäden...
Bin aber nen Teil der TransGermany gefahren  die ging bei uns durch des Jahr... 
Hier mal 2 pics vom heutigen Tag, was auch veranschaulicht auf wieviel Schnee ist gestoßen bin... 







und "schlechtWetterPosen" 







schu2000 schrieb:


> War heut a weng unterwegs, wie ich Dir scho gsagt hab, hier bei uns is größtenteils nach wie vor Katastrophe...teilweise komplette Wege noch vereist, auf meinen Standardabfahrten teilweise a einziges Rumgeeier auf Schneematsch, nix da Bremsen auf und laufen lassen...und noch dazu a Wetter dass heut selbst ich nach zwei Stunden die Schnauze voll hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Bin aber nen Teil der TransGermany gefahren  die ging bei uns durch des Jahr...



Wenn Du das gerne fährst, dann kannst ja auch in Bamberg mitfahren. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter ich hab dein Auto heute früh schon stehen sehen. War auch im Gelände unterwegs aber mit 4 Reifen denn auf zwei ist`s mir noch zu schmutzig da hab ich Angst das ich runterfalle.



Musst halt irgendeinen Mechaniker von der Maria-Elisabeth abwerben. Dann kannst wieder Deiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen: 
- im Büro hocken
- den Stift zusammenfalten wenn er nix schafft
- neue Parts im Internet suchen/kaufen
- mal wieder mit dem Bike 'ne Ausfahrt machen


----------



## Schoschi (9. März 2009)

hey Roland,

ich steig bei dir mit ein, dann muss ich net imme soweit fahren.......soviel Technik kann da gar net drinstecken in so nem Stapler.....
Dann mach ma bis mittag unsere Arbeit, dann ne Runde aufm Verbotenen und danch schön zu dein Nachbarn in Biergarten........und abends komm ich dann ganz geschafft von der ARbeit heim.............


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Musst halt irgendeinen Mechaniker von der Maria-Elisabeth abwerben. Dann kannst wieder Deiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen:
> - im Büro hocken
> - den Stift zusammenfalten wenn er nix schafft
> - neue Parts im Internet suchen/kaufen
> - mal wieder mit dem Bike 'ne Ausfahrt machen



Na von der Maria will ich nix. Ned das ich a in Schieflage komm.


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hey Roland,
> 
> ich steig bei dir mit ein, dann muss ich net imme soweit fahren.......soviel Technik kann da gar net drinstecken in so nem Stapler.....
> Dann mach ma bis mittag unsere Arbeit, dann ne Runde aufm Verbotenen und danch schön zu dein Nachbarn in Biergarten........und abends komm ich dann ganz geschafft von der ARbeit heim.............



Bis Mittag arbeit ich ned des is mir zu lang. Ich werd ja bald 41. Müss ma hald mit mein Nachbarn reden vielleicht macht der scho ehr auf.


----------



## B3ppo (9. März 2009)

So zurück vom Kurzurlaub-Wochenende. Hier war Scheisswetter? Super  dann hab ich nix verpasst. 
Freitag NWD 9 steht bei mir im Kalender und dann am WE hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter den neuen Helm ausfahren


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2009)

@bernd
wann gehts  am freitag los


----------



## Axalp (9. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> wann gehts  am freitag los



Da fällt mir gerade auf: Egal welche Zeit er jetzt nennt, es geht *pünktlich* los.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bernd, warst unterwegs, fränkische war gut, alles wickie wickie


War am Kanal und in Forchheim auf den Kellern. War bei dem Wetter das beste glaube ich.
Auf den Kellern gibts ein paar richtig üble Teile. Hab ich mich ohne Sicherung nicht getraut! Müsssen wir mal hin bevor die Kellersaison los geht.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> wann gehts  am freitag los





Axalp schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade auf: Egal welche Zeit er jetzt nennt, es geht *pünktlich* los.


Ist mir eigentlich egal. Würde aber vorschlagen nicht zu spät zu starten, denn es soll ja auch getrunken und blödgwafd werden. Welche Filme gibt es denn zur Auswahl? Also mein Vorschlag 19:30. Auserdem kömmer beim Waaffn anu a glans Billiarddurnier machn und dazu laude hävi mädäl Mucke geniesen
Wie schauts jetzt mit Getränken aus? Bier würde ich besorgen.
Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
Ich
Schwarzwaldsachse
Die zwei Kolumbianer
Miesepeter
Trauzeuge


----------



## macmount (9. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal. Würde aber vorschlagen nicht zu spät zu starten, denn es soll ja auch getrunken und blödgwafd werden. Welche Filme gibt es denn zur Auswahl? Also mein Vorschlag 19:30. Auserdem kömmer beim Waaffn anu a glans Billiarddurnier machn und dazu laude hävi mädäl Mucke geniesen
> Wie schauts jetzt mit Getränken aus? Bier würde ich besorgen.
> Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
> Ich
> ...



ich däd ja aa gärn kumma - obbä laidär am fraidoch - ka dsaid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal. Würde aber vorschlagen nicht zu spät zu starten, denn es soll ja auch getrunken und blödgwafd werden. Welche Filme gibt es denn zur Auswahl? Also mein Vorschlag 19:30. Auserdem kömmer beim Waaffn anu a glans Billiarddurnier machn und dazu laude hävi mädäl Mucke geniesen
> Wie schauts jetzt mit Getränken aus? Bier würde ich besorgen.
> Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
> Ich
> ...


Ich werd wohl nicht mehr gfrocht! Dann konn ich ja gar nicht song das mir des zu spät ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. März 2009)

also mir passts 

Filme nenn ich mein eigen

3Focus
NWD 9
The Uprising
NSX 9 
Virtuos
Seasons
F1rst

und noch paar so ...


----------



## Axalp (9. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal. Würde aber vorschlagen nicht zu spät zu starten, denn es soll ja auch getrunken und blödgwafd werden. Welche Filme gibt es denn zur Auswahl? Also mein Vorschlag 19:30. Auserdem kömmer beim Waaffn anu a glans Billiarddurnier machn und dazu laude hävi mädäl Mucke geniesen
> Wie schauts jetzt mit Getränken aus? Bier würde ich besorgen.
> Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
> Ich
> ...



Die Uhrzeit sollte passen!

Wir können auf jeden Fall NWD9 & Virtous anschauen. Dann schau'n wir mal ob wir noch Lust auf mehr haben.

Bei mir steht noch eine einsame Flasche Absolut herum... die will auch 'mal unter die Leute 

Billard und saufen - tolle Combo.

Hab auch noch den Erlanger Bernd angeschrieben - klärt sich hoffentlich im Lauf der Woche.

Jetzt sei kein Frosch Roland - am Freidochabend wird eh nix mehr geschaftft, außer *ups*...

Wie schaut's mit essen aus? Kann man in Hausen überhaupt Pizza bestellen? Findet das überhaupt jemand außer denen die's vom Kanalsurfen kennen???

[edit] Wie schaut's denn mit dem Stanley *Kubik* aus?


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl nicht mehr gfrocht! Dann konn ich ja gar nicht song das mir des zu spät ist.


Du hosd doch scho weider obn obgsochd Bedsacher!!!


----------



## Schoschi (9. März 2009)

Ich kann noch an Zwetschgenbrandy mitbringen.............
@Bernd: schick mir mal die genaue adresse


----------



## kubikjch (9. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> [edit] Wie schaut's denn mit dem Stanley *Kubik* aus?



Ich bin unterwegs auf Investorensuche
Muß amol schaua, ich denk ich werd a kumma am Freitag aber Alk braucht ihr für mich net einplanen.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Axalp (9. März 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich bin unterwegs auf Investorensuche
> Muß amol schaua, ich denk ich werd a kumma am Freitag aber Alk braucht ihr für mich net einplanen.
> Gruß
> Jochen





Dann bringst den Stapler-Torero aus der Nachbarschaft nu auch glei mit.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit sollte passen!
> 
> Wir können auf jeden Fall NWD9 & Virtous anschauen. Dann schau'n wir mal ob wir noch Lust auf mehr haben.
> 
> Bei mir steht noch eine einsame Flasche Absolut herum... die will auch 'mal unter die Leute






Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich kann noch an Zwetschgenbrandy mitbringen.............





kubikjch schrieb:


> Muß amol schaua, ich denk ich werd a kumma am Freitag aber Alk braucht ihr für mich net einplanen.
> Gruß
> Jochen






Axalp schrieb:


> Dann bringst den Stapler-Torero aus der Nachbarschaft nu auch glei mit.


:kotz:

DAmit es auch jeder findet:

Hausnnummer:
Zum First 30
http://www.falk.de//baseservices/do/cityService;jsessionid=AC1975D2565F929A7C73783F972B8377?startService=1&addressStreet=zum+first+30&addressZip=91353&addressCity=hausen&addressCountry=DEU&searchWord=&geocodeX=0&geocodeY=0&iS=1


----------



## JansonJanson (10. März 2009)

da muss ich mir ja auch noch was einfallen lassen ... 

Spasspillen...Bewusstseinsverändernde Pflaster ... hmmmmmmmm *g*

Sieht ja so aus wie wenn wir am Fr wieder nen fettes grinsen vom Markus zu Gesicht bekommen 

p.s.Nachtdienst suxxxxx *g* aber hab ja von 22 von 36h geschaft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> da muss ich mir ja auch noch was einfallen lassen ...
> 
> Spasspillen...Bewusstseinsverändernde Pflaster ... hmmmmmmmm *g*
> 
> ...



 Häsd wos gscheids glernd!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. März 2009)

i wärd am freidoch uffpassn woas da dringsd....


----------



## B3ppo (10. März 2009)

@Janson: du hast doch eh wieder die Klingel net gehört und die Kunden zwischen 12 und 8 vor der Tür stehen lassen 
Bringst halt dei Epi-nephrin, man Tropfen mit aus der guten alten Lernzeit

@all: Freu mi auf Freitag, hab nur Angst danach nimmer mit euch nach PdS zu wollen


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2009)

für mich brauchst a kann alk einplana, ich muss noch fohrn, und wegen der pizza, müsst ich a wissen, bestelln oder bernd muss  kochen


----------



## Axalp (10. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... oder bernd muss  kochen



:kotz:

Ne, lass 'mal - sonst gibt's bloß Spargel.....


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @Janson: du hast doch eh wieder die Klingel net gehört und die Kunden zwischen 12 und 8 vor der Tür stehen lassen
> Bringst halt dei Epi-nephrin, man Tropfen mit aus der guten alten Lernzeit
> 
> @all: Freu mi auf Freitag, hab nur Angst danach nimmer mit euch nach PdS zu wollen



Bringt nu aweng Valoron mid zur Endschbannung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Ne, lass 'mal - sonst gibt's bloß Spargel.....



.......polnische Art........


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> für mich brauchst a kann alk einplana, ich muss noch fohrn, und wegen der pizza, müsst ich a wissen, bestelln oder bernd muss  kochen



Würde sagen wenn alle da sind lassen wir uns einfach Pizza bringen und gut is!!!


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Würde sagen wenn alle da sind lassen wir uns einfach Pizza bringen und gut is!!!




genau ich bring no a flasch red vino mit, zur pizza


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

Planung für Morgen Abend:
1.Pizza wird bestellt wenn alle da sind.

2.Bier besorge ich. Weizen oder normal? Ich trinke ja lieber Weizen. FEEDBACK!!!

3.ANTI-Alk habe ich schon.

4. Markus bringt Wodka mit. (Brauchen wir aber auch was zum mischen, weil pur sauf ich den Müll nicht!!!)

5. Schoschi bringt was Ekelhaftes mit.

6. Andere Drogen bringen die Kolumbianer mit!!

7. Der starke August bringt eine Flasche Vino!


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2009)

Ich will bitte ein kleines Wasser aber medium.


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hausnnummer:
> Zum First 30



Wo wohnst denn du zum Fist 30


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich will bitte ein kleines Wasser aber medium.



Dann mache ich die Flasche heute auf. Morgen ist sie dann Medium!

Wollte eigentlich Antworten bzgl. Biersorte und Menge und nicht "Wasser Medium" du Bergaufbremser!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo wohnst denn du zum Fist 30


Orsch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann mache ich die Flasche heute auf. Morgen ist sie dann Medium!
> 
> Wollte eigentlich Antworten bzgl. Biersorte und Menge und nicht "Wasser Medium" du Bergaufbremser!!!


Nicht Bergaufbremser sondern Bergaufschieber


----------



## B3ppo (12. März 2009)

Ich bin beim Weizen dabei und bring was mit um den Dreck vom Ossi erträglich zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 2.Bier besorge ich. Weizen oder normal? Ich trinke ja lieber Weizen. FEEDBACK!!!



Von mir aus Weizen - kann man auch schön mit Cola oder Bananensaft "veredeln" 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> 4. Markus bringt Wodka mit. (Brauchen wir aber auch was zum mischen, weil pur sauf ich den Müll nicht!!!)



Auf Gefahr hin, dass ich gesteinigt werden, aber ich kann mal schauen, ob ich noch Melonensaft zum mischen besorgen kann. 
Schmeckt um einiges besser als dieser Billig-Energy-Fusel...



Saddamchen schrieb:


> 6. Andere Drogen bringen die Kolumbianer mit!!



@Jochen:  *???*


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von mir aus Weizen - kann man auch schön mit   Bananensaft "veredeln"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer weiß was du unter "Bananensaft" verstehst!!! Gleitcreme habe ich jedenfalls nicht !!!
... Und um 22:00 Uhr lege ich einen Schlagersampler ein und wir tanzen all Fox oder was!!?!?!?

Weizen-Bananen-Melonen-Schorle!!!!:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (12. März 2009)

Port de Solei kann kommen ... 







2h heute morgen bissi am testen gewesen ... bähhh ist das nass draußen, aber Fun machts wie sau 

Wir brauchen echt nen Anhänger wenn "fast" jeder 2 Bikes mitnimmt, bzw. sollten die Bikeanzahl limitieren auf 2, nicht das paar ganz narrische uff die Idee kommen und 3 eipacken wollen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Port de Solei kann kommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sauberes" Gerät!!! 
So neu und schon so dreckig!!!

Nur 2 Bikes!! Pffft! Nix wird limitiert!!!

@ Roland: Kannst du mir für PDS noch ein paar Bikes ausleihen. Ich will auf jedenfall mehr Räder dabei haben als die Erlanger Schimpansen!!!


----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nur 2 Bikes!! Pffft! Nix wird limitiert!!!



Moooment mal....*Du* nimmst höchstens so viele Bikes mit wie noch ins Auto passen wenn *ich* meinen Fuhrpark eingeladen hab


----------



## B3ppo (12. März 2009)

Ihr habt alle Sorgen, ein Sorglos-Bike und gut is


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Moooment mal....*Du* nimmst höchstens so viele Bikes mit wie noch ins Auto passen wenn *ich* meinen Fuhrpark eingeladen hab


DA habe ich keine Bedenken.
4 Bikes bringen wir in den Sharan rein.
3 auf den (von Roland) geliehen Anhängerkupplungsträger
3 auf den Dachträger.

Macht also 10 Bikes.Können wir also jeden Tag den Hobel wechseln!!!!
Fängt man sich nen Platfuß eine wird also nicht der Schlauch sondern das komplette Rad gewechselt!!!
Ist zwar dekadent aber geiiiiillllll!!!
Da können die Erlanger dann mit ihren max. zwei Rädern nicht gegen anstinken!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. März 2009)

pass ner auf wenn ich meine 4 Bikes mit nehme ... muhahaha 
hab noch nen Trek 9800 OCLV & nen Wheeler Stahlrad , die rocken sicher im Park 

muss sagen 2x am Tag biken zu gehen ist ... hmmmm geil ! 
Markus sucht wahrscheinlich immer noch den Weg zurück bzw. macht seinen Freischwimmer


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Markus sucht wahrscheinlich immer noch den Weg zurück bzw. macht seinen Freischwimmer



War eine tolle Tour: Es war zwar nass, dafür aber saukalt! 

Ich hab die Schnauze von dem Drecks-Wetter hier sowas von voll. Ich fahr ab jetzt nur noch mit dem Auto ins Geschäft und hoffe auf einen schnelleren Klima-Wandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich fahr ab jetzt nur noch mit dem Auto ins Geschäft und hoffe auf einen schnelleren Klima-Wandel.



Wir haben auch schon überlegt auf der Arbeit öfter mal Türen und Fenster offen zu lassen. Von Klimawandel ist ja momentan doch nicht wirklich viel zu spüren


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2009)

wer heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren ist, ist selber schuld. Pass auf das dir bei diesem vielen Regen nicht die Lager festrosten. Kannst ja zu mir kommen ich hab da ein saugeiles Hochleistungsfett -30 bis +keine Ahnung. kannst dir dann auch noch das Gesicht einschmieren und schon frierst du nicht mehr.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wer heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren ist, ist selber schuld. Pass auf das dir bei diesem vielen Regen nicht die Lager festrosten. Kannst ja zu mir kommen ich hab da ein saugeiles Hochleistungsfett -30 bis +keine Ahnung. kannst dir dann auch noch das Gesicht einschmieren und schon frierst du nicht mehr.


Ich denke wir wissen ja alle was du dir sonst noch damit einschmierst oder?


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich denke wir wissen ja alle was du dir sonst noch damit einschmierst oder?



Ich weis was ich dir einschmiere wenn ich am Freitag komme.
Bück dich nur nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weis was ich dir einschmiere wenn ich am Freitag komme.
> Bück dich nur nicht.


Meine Kette???
Danke Roland, du bist ein echter Freund!!!


----------



## macmount (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Meine Kette???
> Danke Roland, du bist ein echter Freund!!!



eds wärds bärwers - du drägst a keddn undnrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Die Kettn ghört zu der Büchsen und dem Vorhängeschloß des na Olek und Bolek untenrum rangemacht ham. Net dass er doch mal auf die Idee kommt sich seiner Fraa unsittlich zu nähern wenn die Spargelstecher net da san


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die Kettn ghört zu der Büchsen und dem Vorhängeschloß des na Olek und Bolek untenrum rangemacht ham. Net dass er doch mal auf die Idee kommt sich seiner Fraa unsittlich zu nähern wenn die Spargelstecher net da san


Bedenke vor solchen Äuserungen mein Sohn, das wir im Sommer viel Zeit allein im Auto verbringen werden!!!
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> eds wärds bärwers - du drägst a keddn undnrum


Wer bisdn du?


----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bedenke vor solchen Äuserungen mein Sohn, das wir im Sommer viel Zeit allein im Auto verbringen werden!!!
> [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL][URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> ...



Streich mal das "mein Sohn"!! :kotz:  Und ich würd mal sagen Du sitzt hinten im Auto, ganz hinten


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2009)

so .. in 12h simmer alle dicht ... 

@schu2000: was treibst denn am Sonntag ?


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @schu2000: was treibst denn am Sonntag ?



Foahrn  mal schaua, a Bekannter ausm Forum der nach Hessen "ausgewandert" is kommt am WE mal wieder in die Heimat, werd evtl. mit dem a Runde drehen. Und wenn der doch net kann dann halt irgendwas anderes, Hauptsache biken  bist wohl a scho wieder daham?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2009)

jo bin Sonntag wieder in der Heimat 

was für Runden drehts ihr denn immer so ? Bin, nachdem mein Knie mich gut zurückgeworfen hat, noch nicht wieder ganz fit ..


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so .. in 12h simmer alle dicht ...


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

@Drogenbaron: der Herr mit Heimaturlaub hat schon gemeint dass er am Sonntag net allzu lange Zeit hat, also wirds keine allzu lange Runde werden. Aber erstmal schauen ob er denn dann überhaupt kann oder net oder was auch immer


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2009)

kloar ... meld Dich halt einfach mal 
bzw. werd Dir mal schreiben

will hier endlich raus ... ahhhh so schönes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

Ja hier auch, bewölkt aber teilweise blauer Himmel und "warm" (ca. 8 Grad)!
Würd heut nachmittag auch gern a Runde fahren, aber die Spikes müssen endlich vom Glory runter und allgemein a paar Wartungsarbeiten, Laufräder + Reifen wechseln, Bremsen entlüften, weichere Feder einbauen...da werd ich heut nimmer viel Zeit zum Fahren ham


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2009)

mei Atomik steht erstmal 
bis ich die Matschreifen runter mach, wirds sicher noch paar Wochen dauern, leider 

Aber das Wetter macht ja Lust auf mehr ... hoffentlich


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mei Atomik steht erstmal
> bis ich die Matschreifen runter mach, wirds sicher noch paar Wochen dauern, leider
> 
> Aber das Wetter macht ja Lust auf mehr ... hoffentlich


Fohr lieber heud nu aweng wall morgn geds der dreggich!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2009)

der eine Drogenbaron bringt ncoh ne Flasche Vodka mit ... und Bull 

würd sicher der MArkus wieder freuen,wenn er wieder 6cl "shots" drinken darf 

und ich werds morgen dem RAthsberg dregggich besorgen....bisser stöhnt, geh runter von mir


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> War eine tolle Tour: Es war zwar nass, dafür aber saukalt!
> 
> Ich hab die Schnauze von dem Drecks-Wetter hier sowas von voll. Ich fahr ab jetzt nur noch mit dem Auto ins Geschäft und hoffe auf einen schnelleren Klima-Wandel.





ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist, bei mir waren heute 25 Grad und Sonne, hab schon einen kleinen Sonnenbrand! Dann sind die untrainierten Waden wenigstens braun wenn die kurze Hosen Saison anfaengt!

Viele Gruesse an die die mich kennen und speziell an Markus!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. März 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist, bei mir waren heute 25 Grad und Sonne, hab schon einen kleinen Sonnenbrand! Dann sind die untrainierten Waden wenigstens braun wenn die kurze Hosen Saison anfaengt!
> 
> Viele Gruesse an die die mich kennen und speziell an Markus!!



Wenn du bei dem Pisswetter hier weiterhin solche Einträge erstellst werde ich perönlich dafür sorgen, das dich auch nicht mehr viele kennen lernen werden!!!

Ps:Wo issn des??


----------



## Axalp (13. März 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist, bei mir waren heute 25 Grad und Sonne, hab schon einen kleinen Sonnenbrand! Dann sind die untrainierten Waden wenigstens braun wenn die kurze Hosen Saison anfaengt!



Die Beine sollen Dir am ersten Berg abfallen!!! *NEID*


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2009)

schaut nach malle aus


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. März 2009)

ist ein bisschen weiter weg, am Strand von L.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. März 2009)

... so ... der Rathsberg ruft 

also, war gestern echt nen super chilliger Abend ! Müssen wir wiederholen, z.b. grillen nachm Kanalsurfen 
Die anderen 2 sollen jetzt mal schauen das Sie ihr Ärsche hoch kriegen und nach kommen


----------



## JansonJanson (14. März 2009)

so .... war nen richtig schöner Morgen oben im Wald 

@Markus&B3ppo: wer saufen kann, kann auch biken am nächsten Tag ! LOOOOOOSER


----------



## Axalp (14. März 2009)

War wirklich sehr nett gestern abend. Es wird aber Zeit, dass weniger gesoffen und mehr gefahren wird!

@Jan: Wer keine Regierung hat, muss sich morgens auch nicht aus dem Bett quälen, sondern kann am Nachmittag gemütlich an den Rathsberg.

*@Rest: Wenn's Wetter passt, fahren wir dann morgen eine Runde Fränkische?*


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2009)

Ich werde morgen mit dem Jochen um 9.30 Uhr eine Runde Richtung Frauenhöhle fahren. Es wird keine Kraft am Berg Trainingsrunde werden, sondern hoffentlich komme ich den Berg hoch Runde.
Dann den Burgsteig runter nach Egloffstein und irgendwie heim.


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> War wirklich sehr nett gestern abend. Es wird aber Zeit, dass weniger gesoffen und mehr gefahren wird!
> 
> @Jan: Wer keine Regierung hat, muss sich morgens auch nicht aus dem Bett quälen, sondern kann am Nachmittag gemütlich an den Rathsberg.
> 
> *@Rest: Wenn's Wetter passt, fahren wir dann morgen eine Runde Fränkische?*



ja , martina u ich werden morgen so um 10.00uhr matterhornparke starten, die übliche trailrunde.
waren heute schon unterwegs in der fränkischen, klumntaltur mit 601, war voll ok die bodenverhältnisse






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

drumm heist er ziegenberg 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (14. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mit dem Jochen um 9.30 Uhr eine Runde...





peter metz schrieb:


> ja , martina u ich werden morgen so um 10.00uhr matterhornparke starten...



Dann würd es sich doch anbieten wenn mer alle zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich sind wir dem Peter bergauf einfach zu langsam.
oder vielleicht doch bergab


----------



## Saddamchen (14. März 2009)

So melde mich auch zu Wort.
War echt gut gestern. Wobei dem Markus seine Kreation mir nicht mehr ins Glas kommt.:kotz: Haben uns Wacker geschlagen!! Allerdings den Schoschi seinen Likör als Absacker hätte ich mir glaub ich sparen können.

Hätte morgen auch Bock. Aber nicht zu lange. Also Ort und Uhrzeit!!!


----------



## Schoschi (14. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haben uns Wacker geschlagen!! Allerdings den Schoschi seinen Likör als Absacker hätte ich mir glaub ich sparen können.



Des trinkt man ja auch gleich am Anfang und net als Absacker........
War echt lustig gestern...........könn ma öfter machen.......Treffpunkt immer beim Breyer......


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ........könn ma öfter machen.......Treffpunkt immer beim Breyer......


Ja aber das nächste mal wenn ich auch was trinken kann. Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir den Breyer sein Haus ned vollgekotzt bekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So melde mich auch zu Wort.
> War echt gut gestern. Wobei dem Markus seine Kreation mir nicht mehr ins Glas kommt.:kotz: Haben uns Wacker geschlagen!! Allerdings den Schoschi seinen Likör als Absacker hätte ich mir glaub ich sparen können.
> 
> Hätte morgen auch Bock. Aber nicht zu lange. Also Ort und Uhrzeit!!!


Also wir werden ca. 2,5 Std unterwegs sein. Fränkische hab ich morgen keinen Bock. Des soll erst amol a weng abtrocknen.


----------



## Blackcycle (14. März 2009)

Jup war super.
Fahren war auch easy, musste ich schon keine Kreationen trinken. 

Bei der Vorhersage für morgen bleib ich in Erlangen und schieb mein Rad bei Bedarf ein paarmal den Berg hoch.


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mei Atomik steht erstmal



Mei Glory net  war heut das erste mal richtig meine Mini-"Downhills" heizen (soweit möglich, immer noch ordentlich Schnee und Eis wo keine Sonne hinkommt)...derb das Teil, geht ab wie Schmitts Katze!!  Dafür is man halt bergauf a weng langsamer...aber der Hobel is ja eh a Downhill-Karre...ich sags euch, es abwärts 

Macht mal bitte jemand den Schnee vom Oko weg


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also wir werden ca. 2,5 Std unterwegs sein. Fränkische hab ich morgen keinen Bock. Des soll erst amol a weng abtrocknen.



du hirsch,mahnst wohl bei euch isses trockner, im gegenteil, auf normalen fuhrwegen ist matsch angsagt, aber auf wandertrails wars heut teilweis scho trocken, aber nie matschig. was wollt der denn überhaubt fohrn, bloss schotter bergau u berab, oder is was vernünftiges a dabei, weil auf schotterrutschen hab ich kan bock, ich will ja heuer kann cc marathon fohrn. wenn was intressants dabei is, fohren mer mit, wenn ned , dann ned.. berg nauf war mir noch nie aner zu langsam und berg nunder anochned, also sag bescheid wann und wo (wenn was gscheids dabei ist)dann könn mer wieder mal mitn ganzen trupp fohrn
@bernd, schau bloss daste dabei bist, weisst scho warum


----------



## kubikjch (14. März 2009)

Also ich werd mogen auf alle Fäll bei uns fahren weil um spät 1 muß ich daheim sein.
Des übliche halt. Egloffstein Frauenhöhle evtl. Augustusfelsen und ham.


----------



## Axalp (14. März 2009)

Ich würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns am Matterhornparkplatz und fahren die Standard-Runde. Dann kann jeder solange mitfahren wie er Lust hat und wir sind schnell beim Auto falls es zu viel pisst.

[edit]Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (14. März 2009)

Hi komme Morgen auch.

10 Uhr Matterhornwandparkplatz!?


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns am Matterhornparkplatz und fahren die Standard-Runde. Dann kann jeder solange mitfahren wie er Lust hat und wir sind schnell beim Auto falls es zu viel pisst.
> 
> [edit]Uhrzeit?



um 10.00 uhr, aber d a werd mer blos zu 3 sen, ich kenn doch den rest. falls es ned scho pisst, den dann bist allans


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2009)

oh es hat geregnet, na ja Frauenhöhle geht immer.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. März 2009)

und seits los zum foahrn ?

i hock hier im Frankenwald und es pisst ... schon den ganzen Tag, zum einen freu ich mich, dass ich das Radln net mi hab, zum anderen könnt ich schon wieder kotzen das alles wieder noch nässer geworden ist... 

Kein schöner Frühling bis jetzt....


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2009)

@Janson: Ach was es pisst...die paar Tröpfchen  war heute früh schon mal unterwegs, is in der Tat recht nass draußen  aber allzu sehr regnets zum Glück doch net, werd dann wohl nochmal rausgehen...


----------



## Saddamchen (15. März 2009)

Aufgwachd, nausgschaud, Regn gsegn, noglechd, weidergschlofn!!!


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2009)

also wir markus,andreas,martina u ich sind 3std unterwegs gwesen, und nedamol nass geworden, trails waren sauber, blockmeer wicki wicki, aber der rest gut fohrbar


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2009)

Also wir Jochen, Domm und ich sind drei Stunden unterwegs gwesen, und blos a bissl nass geworden. Die Trails waren sauber,  Augustusfelsen wicki, wicki. Aber der Rest gut fohrbar.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2009)

23 KM und 590 HM Kondition war bis zum Schluss besser als erwartet. War genau die richtige Tourenlänge. Versetzen, Treppen hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Es war keine CC oder Marathon tour. Durch die Nässe eine richtig anspruchsvolle Tour.

Vielleicht fahr ich sogar wieder öfters.

@bernd einen Hunderter hätte ich gewettet daß du im Bett bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (15. März 2009)

ihr könnts mi moal olla gern ham ...


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ihr könnts mi moal olla gern ham ...



DES HAM MIR DOCH


----------



## Axalp (15. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahr ich sogar wieder öfters.



Hört, hört, der alte Roland meldet sich wieder


----------



## Saddamchen (15. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 23 KM und 590 HM Kondition war bis zum Schluss besser als erwartet. War genau die richtige Tourenlänge. Versetzen, Treppen hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Es war keine CC oder Marathon tour. Durch die Nässe eine richtig anspruchsvolle Tour.
> 
> Vielleicht fahr ich sogar wieder öfters.
> 
> @bernd einen Hunderter hätte ich gewettet daß du im Bett bleibst.


Wohl eher durch deinen Bierbauch eine anspruchsvolle Tour oder?


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wohl eher durch deinen Bierbauch eine anspruchsvolle Tour oder?



Des is ka Bierbauch des is für die schlechde Zeid.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is ka Bierbauch des is für die schlechde Zeid.


Ich hob gmand du hosd ka Zaid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (16. März 2009)

So ihr Freunde des Zweiradsports:
ich hab grad mal in den Kalender geschaut und beschlossen, dass vor PdS wir schonmal den Alpen einen Besuch abstatten sollten. Hab da in Ehrwald eine Hütte an der Hand, der Jan und Markus kennen die von unserem Goldenen Oktober Wochenende, und das Wochenende 3. bis 6. Juli passt gut in den Kalender.
Platz ist für 8 - 10 Biker in Betten (muss die aktuelle Betten-Situation nochmal abklären), mehr müssten mit Isomatten/Schlafsäcken zurecht kommen.
Je nach Trainingszustand ist die große Wettersteinrunde auf jeden Fall Programmpunkt 
Also alle Kalender gezückt und zugesagt.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. März 2009)

Zusag 

mein Auto kann wieder fahren... 3 Leute, 3 Bikes incl. GepÃ¤ck ... 
p.s. nein ... keine 2 Bikes pro Mann 


â¬: ist schon wieder so geplant, Fr afterwork los ... Mo noch Biken und Abends zurÃ¼ck ?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. März 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So ihr Freunde des Zweiradsports:
> ich hab grad mal in den Kalender geschaut und beschlossen, dass vor PdS wir schonmal den Alpen einen Besuch abstatten sollten. Hab da in Ehrwald eine Hütte an der Hand, der Jan und Markus kennen die von unserem Goldenen Oktober Wochenende, und das Wochenende 3. bis 6. Juli passt gut in den Kalender.
> Platz ist für 8 - 10 Biker in Betten (muss die aktuelle Betten-Situation nochmal abklären), mehr müssten mit Isomatten/Schlafsäcken zurecht kommen.
> Je nach Trainingszustand ist die große Wettersteinrunde auf jeden Fall Programmpunkt
> Also alle Kalender gezückt und zugesagt.


Das segnet mir die Regierung so kurz vor PDS nicht ab!


----------



## Schoschi (17. März 2009)

Bei dem Kurztrip bin ich auch nicht dabei so wie es ausschaut.

Bin gestern Fahrrad gefahren, und morgen dreh ich auch ne Runde, es geht aufwärts Männers..............


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das segnet mir die Regierung so kurz vor PDS nicht ab!



Dei Regierung scheint doch sehr "kulant" zu sein 

Einfach Rosen, Berry White und Massageöl... dann schaffst das schon 

meine hat erstmal jeden Komentar unterlassen, kommt aber sicher noch. Regierungen sind nicht nachtragend, Sie merken sich nur gerne Sachen....

War gestern auch mit Markus ne Runde Kanal Surfen...zwar lästig, aber Zeit ging gutschnell rum. Heut...schönster Tag der Woche und i, hock im Laden


----------



## Axalp (18. März 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> ... das Wochenende 3. bis 6. Juli passt gut in den Kalender...



Regierung würd's wohl akzeptieren, aber am gleichen Wochenende hat mei Mutter Geburtstag. Von daher wird's eher nichts an dem WE.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...schönster Tag der Woche und i, hock im Laden



   

Ich überleg mir schon die Ganze Zeit wo's heut Nachmittag mit dem Radl hingehen soll...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Regierung würd's wohl akzeptieren, aber am gleichen Wochenende hat mei Mutter Geburtstag. Von daher wird's eher nichts an dem WE



wer hats gemerkt ?! ... wollt nur noch mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## Saddamchen (18. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer hats gemerkt ?! ... wollt nur noch mal drauf hinweisen



Habe mich auch schon gewundert. Er muss also seine rechte Hand fragen, ob er Biken gehen darf?? Sachen gibts!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. März 2009)

Das Wetter is ja heute wohl der Hammer. Werde heute dei Vertrauensarbeitszeit bemühen und Mittag den Stift fallen lassen und das Rocky quälen!. Wer hätte den evtl. auch Zeit bzw. Bock?


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe mich auch schon gewundert. Er muss also seine rechte Hand fragen, ob er Biken gehen darf?? Sachen gibts!!!



dann muss er nur noch klären wer an der "Macht" ist, die Linke oder "die" Rechte "n"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dann muss er nur noch klären wer an der "Macht" ist, die Linke oder "die" Rechte "n"



Auf jeden Fall muss er beide fragen, sonst fühlt sich dich Ander gleich benachteiligt und dann hat sichs eh erledigt...


----------



## B3ppo (18. März 2009)

"Die Regierung erlaubts, aber die Mutter hat Geburtstag...."
Das heißt doch, dass die Regierung es nicht erlaubt, oder? 
Sei kein Frosch, setzt durch, dass du um den Wetterstein radeln darfst!!


----------



## Axalp (18. März 2009)

Meine Rechte Hand hätt' Lust Euch allen eins auf's Maul zu geben! 

...dem Bernd wünsch ich 'nen Platten!

...den Leuten im Einzelhandel wünsch' ich noch einen schönen Tag  hinter der Theke bis 18 Uhr


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2009)

hab seit gestern auch wieder einen Gesellen. Nur noch anlernen und schon hab ich wieder mmeeehhhrrrr Zeit zum radeln.

@Markus nimm doch auch mal das linke Händchen. Nicht das sich das so alleine fühlt.


----------



## Blackcycle (18. März 2009)

Hier herrscht Anarchie und ich kann zusagen. 
Allerdings würde es bei mir wahrscheinlich Sonntag zurück gehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2009)

gäbe es noch Konstruktive Vorschläge, welche We z.b. besser wäre ?


----------



## Axalp (20. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> gäbe es noch Konstruktive Vorschläge, welche We z.b. besser wäre ?



Der Mr. Rooste soll im Belegungplan nachschauen welche Termine noch frei sind - dann stimmen wir ab.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

Mr. Rooste ist erst mal übers We in Prag, und lässt sich dort, von perversen reichen Leuten in nem alten Industriegebäude, quälen ...


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Mr. Rooste ist erst mal übers We in Prag, und lässt sich dort, von perversen reichen Leuten in nem alten Industriegebäude, quälen ...



Hostel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

naja ... nicht ganz, nur ohne schmerzen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2062940"]Urban Downhill[/ame] - wo gibts denn so was in Dt


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wo gibts denn so was in Dt



Meissner City Downhill


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

schon mal mitgefahren ?!


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

nöö. noch nicht


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

wie wärs 

sind nur knapp 1.5h fahrt von Selbitz aus ... hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

Naja die Woche vorher is Steinach angesagt, die Woche danach evtl. Wiriehorn...irgendwann brauch ich mal a ruhiges Wochenende, bin ja dann scho 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. März 2009)

Termin: Sonntag, 22.03.

Uhrzeit: ab 10 Uhr

Treffpunkt: beim Federgabelstapler R.R.???

Tempo: gemütlich, weil abends davor gefeiert wird

Strecke: Richtung Trubachtal???

Teilnehmer: Jan, Ich, ... und hoffentlich weitere (Breyer, Schorsch, Roland, Jochen... ihr seids alle angsprochen)


----------



## B3ppo (20. März 2009)

Der Markus will schon wieder saufen....
Hast du nicht mal was gesagt von weniger trinken und mehr Biken?
Schönes Wochenende euch Chaoten


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

EDIT: 

Uhrzeit: 11.00 ?!


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2009)

Hab heute schon mal mit dem Kondi Training angefangen. War mit dem Berndinator und seinem Roggi am Matterparkplatz. Wir sind die altbekannte Runde gefahren. Also ich muss sagen wir waren schon schlechter, und auch schon viel schneller ! Aber es hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Trails trocken und man konnte mal wieder heizen (bergab!!)
Wenn wir Sonntag 10.00 Uhr starten könnten wäre nicht schlecht. Aber wenn einige Jugendliche, hier nicht aus den Federn kommen, ist das dann auch egal.
Bernd und Schorsch wir könntne ja mal zur Helmbrecherkantn fahren (vorausgesetzt Trockenheit)


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2009)

i find hauptsach wir foarn olla zam irgendwas 

dafür steh ich dann auch eher auf, dann könnts aber passieren das i di Fränkische Düng ... hehe 

hopp hopp alle zam trommeln !


----------



## Axalp (20. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bernd und Schorsch wir könntne ja mal zur Helmbrecherkantn fahren (vorausgesetzt Trockenheit)
> ...



Die Helmbrecherkantn - hab ich ganz schon ganz vergessen - ich bin dabei! 

10 Uhr ist von mir aus kein Problem. Der Jan soll's halt net so übertreiben.

Für Schorsch und Bernd ist der Termi in dem Fall Pflicht!


----------



## Schoschi (20. März 2009)

Helmbrecher am Saisonanfang!!!!! Oh mann............ich fahr scho mit, aber ich waas net wie mei Kondi ist, bin zwar die Woche zwei mal gefahren, aber das war mehr einradeln mit nur einem Berg............
Aber der Helmbrecher juckt mich scho..........


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Helmbrecher am Saisonanfang!!!!! Oh mann............ich fahr scho mit, aber ich waas net wie mei Kondi ist, bin zwar die Woche zwei mal gefahren, aber das war mehr einradeln mit nur einem Berg............
> Aber der Helmbrecher juckt mich scho..........



O cool Schorsch ! Um dei Kondi brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen ich bin immer hinter Dir


----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O cool Schorsch ! Um dei Kondi brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen ich bin immer hinter Dir



jaja, um mich anzusticheln.....


----------



## JansonJanson (21. März 2009)

wenn i mi mitm Schädl aufs Bike quäle kotz kummts ihr gfälligst mi ...
Sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

3 bis 4 Weizen am Vortag gibt doch Kraft in die Beine für ne Tour oder?
Wie sonst hab ichs über die Alpen geschafft? An der quattro formaggi kanns nicht gelegen haben..............
Werd dann mal meinen Kohlenhydratspeicher füllen............


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 3 bis 4 Weizen am Vortag gibt doch Kraft in die Beine für ne Tour oder?
> Wie sonst hab ichs über die Alpen geschafft? An der quattro formaggi kanns nicht gelegen haben..............
> Werd dann mal meinen Kohlenhydratspeicher füllen............



Hättest danach halt noch einen Cup Dänemark essen sollen.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. März 2009)

Hat jemand von den Herren noch nen Satz Bremsbeläge für ne Formula ORO ?


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Hab heute mal mein LT auf Sommertouren Betrieb umgestellt. Ich glaub meine Laufräder wiegen jetzt mindestens ein Kg weniger (540 Felgen und 340 Naben). Dafür sind mir die 180er Gabeln ausgegangen hab meine 66 heute zum Dealer meines Vertrauens gebracht. Restfederweg 140 mm. Eine 160er wollte ich nicht reinmachen also hab ich jetzt eine Boxxer Race drin. Habe sie heute auch gleich entsprechend getestet und mit meiner Frau eine Runde auf dem Radweg gedreht. Solange es nicht steil bergauf geht ist alles super. Werd morgen aber lieber doch das short travel nehmen. Meine konditionelle Verfassung ist nicht die beste, werd mal die Pillendreher fragen ob es nichts illegales gegen nicht vorhandene Fitness gibt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Herren noch nen Satz Bremsbeläge für ne Formula ORO ?



leider nur Code und Saint wenn da was passt ?
Bin kein Formula Fan.


----------



## Axalp (21. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Herren noch nen Satz Bremsbeläge für ne Formula ORO ?



Klar doch! Fünfzig Euro!

Ich muss mal wieder die alte AX-Kameradschaft erinnern, wenn wir schonmal dabei sind.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. März 2009)

@Roland: kann Dir ne Ampulle L-Carnitin mitbringen wenn bedarf ist ... ist sogar legal 

@AxAlp: gekauft ... für 50Cent


----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: kann Dir ne Ampulle L-Carnitin mitbringen wenn bedarf ist ... ist sogar legal
> 
> @AxAlp: gekauft ... für 50Cent



das ist doch das was die olle trulla in der Werbung kriegt weils der andern trulla nicht hinterherkommt..........
Die sind sogar in seiner Altersklasse..................


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: kann Dir ne Ampulle L-Carnitin mitbringen wenn bedarf ist ... ist sogar legal
> 
> @AxAlp: gekauft ... für 50Cent



ja bring mal mit ich hoffe das hilft sofort, damit ich dem Schorsch gleich eine verpassen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klar doch! Fünfzig Euro!
> 
> Ich muss mal wieder die alte AX-Kameradschaft erinnern, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind.



Weche AX Kameradschaft. Ich erinnere ans Nudel essen.


----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja bring mal mit ich hoffe das hilft sofort, damit ich dem Schorsch gleich eine verpassen kann



simma wieder Feunde.......brauch morgen jemand der zu mir hält wenn ich am abkotzen bin..........


----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Weche AX Kameradschaft. Ich erinnere ans Nudel essen.



da hast recht.......da wenn ich nicht zufällig noch ein paar Riegel gehabt hätte..................


----------



## Axalp (21. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Weche AX Kameradschaft. Ich erinnere ans Nudel essen.



   

Dialog zwischen Schorsch und Roland:
"Ey Roland, host' mir an Riegel?" - "5 Euro"


----------



## Schoschi (21. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dialog zwischen Schorsch und Roland:
> "Ey Roland, host' mir an Riegel?" - "5 Euro"



Ja so isser halt unser Roland.............der Tag wird kommen wo er aus meiner Schüssel saufen will.......dann mach ich aber auch den Deckel zu........


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dialog zwischen Schorsch und Roland:
> "Ey Roland, host' mir an Riegel?" - "5 Euro"



ich hobs ja imma blos gsochd. Denn ich häd mich nie getraud vom Schorschi 5  zu nemma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und er hods ma einfoch nie gegebn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> simma wieder Feunde.......brauch morgen jemand der zu mir hält wenn ich am abkotzen bin..........



Schorsch wir werden immer Freunde sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2009)

Word ja fleißig am Tippsn heud Leud!!!
Morgn is bei mir nix, wallmer uma zwölfa zum Middochessn eiglodn sän!!
Des wird dann zu gnab!!!!
Ach ja!! Nu a glaner Dib! Fohrd ned hiderm Roland wall am Freidoch hod wos mid seiner Verdauung ned basd!! A Biogasonoloch is a Dregg dagegen!!:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A Biogasonoloch is a Dregg dagegen!!:kotz:



Da wern doch direkt Erinnerung an na AX wach


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: kann Dir ne Ampulle L-Carnitin mitbringen wenn bedarf ist ... ist sogar legal



Wobei die Wirksamkeit von L-Carnitin allerdings recht umstritten ist. Das geht von der Aussage, dass es schlichtweg nix bringt, weil überflüssiges L-Carnitin einfach vom Körper ausgeschieden wird, bis hin zum Verdacht, dass bei zusätzlicher Einnahme auf Dauer die körpereigene L-Carnitin-Produktion vermindert bzw. ganz eingestellt wird...
Ist ja nicht so dass man sich nicht auch über legale Möglichkeiten, den Körper beim Training zu unterstützen, informiert hat 

Wann bistn mal wieder in der Heimat? Müsstest mir vom Markus ein Jäckchen mitbringen  Wege bei uns sind jetzt (größtenteils) schnee- und eisfrei, hab heut fast alle meiner Localtrails in einer laaaangen Tour gerockt, ich liebe es


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wobei die Wirksamkeit von L-Carnitin allerdings recht umstritten ist. Das geht von der Aussage, dass es schlichtweg nix bringt, weil überflüssiges L-Carnitin einfach vom Körper ausgeschieden wird, bis hin zum Verdacht, dass bei zusätzlicher Einnahme auf Dauer die körpereigene L-Carnitin-Produktion vermindert bzw. ganz eingestellt wird...



das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Und legal ist es auch noch. Dann hilft es sowieso nicht. Brauch was gescheites, sowas wie Blutaustausch, Fettabsaugung und Muskelimplantation


----------



## OldSchool (22. März 2009)

Komme heute auch mit, bis gleich.


----------



## Schoschi (22. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Und legal ist es auch noch. Dann hilft es sowieso nicht. Brauch was gescheites, sowas wie Blutaustausch, Fettabsaugung und Muskelimplantation



Und Hirnimplantationen......für die Fahrtechnik.................


----------



## JansonJanson (22. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> simma wieder Feunde.......brauch morgen jemand der zu mir hält wenn ich am abkotzen bin..........



den part mit Abkotzen übernehme ich schon .... der Markus muss dann mein Auto erst mal zu euch rüber fahren ... 

@Sven: nächstes We können wir Sonntag gern was starten ..


----------



## Axalp (22. März 2009)

Kurzbericht von der heutigen Tour: 

Roland, Schorsch, Andreas, Thomas, Jan und ich haben das Trubachtal unsicher gemacht: Leutenbach-Frauenhöhle-"Schaschlik-Trail"-Augustusfelsen-Burggraf-Todsfeldtal-Thuisbrunn-St. Moritz-Leutenbach. (Lt. MagicMaps: 32km - 975 Hm)

Ging alles gut zu fahren - Schlüsselstelle am Schaschlik-Trail ham' wir ausgelassen, da zu wicki-wicki. Es wurde am Schaschlik-Trail fleissig gefilmt ; der Schorsch wird's noch zusammenschneiden. Hab leider wieder allen beweisen müssen, dass der MaxxisMinion alles andere als pannensicher ist. Hatte schon wieder 'nen Platten.

Stürze gab's keine - Es war am Ende zwar etwas frisch im Wind, aber ansonsten war's Wetter und die Stimmung top. Am Ende waren wir für die Helmbrecherkante zu schwach. Kannst also ruhig schlafen Bernd.


----------



## schu2000 (22. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab leider wieder allen beweisen müssen, dass der MaxxisMinion alles andere als pannensicher ist. Hatte schon wieder 'nen Platten.



Das kenn ich nur zu gut...mit den Minion in der 1ply-Version hatt ich auch alle furzlang Platten...ich fahr jetzt schon ne ganze Zeit hinten den 1ply Ardent (hat ne extra "Schutzschicht", rollt ganz gut) und vorne momentan den Swampthing 2ply mit Leichtbauschlauch, und das funktioniert ganz gut  bzw. werd die Woche vorne den "alten" Highroller 2ply von der letzten Parksaison vorne drauf machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2009)

War heute ne geile Tour, sind konditionelle alle super durchgekommen nur die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird wohl nicht so hoch gewesen sein. Aber alle Achtung es waren ca. 1000 HM. Und einige schöne Stellen zum üben waren auch dabei.
Hey Schorsch fährst du nicht auch den Ardent ?
Lichtblick ! es waren 2 Shova ST dabei.


----------



## Schoschi (22. März 2009)

Jo Ardent, kannst vergessen bei so feuchtem Wetter.........also ich kauf mir den nimmer. Video hab ist grad beim uploaden, wenns klappt, ist immer so ne Sache bei meinem alten PC Zeugs.......
Bin ganz schön schwelg grad, also konditionell muss ich wieder auf Vordermann kommen, technisch wars auch schlecht heut, halbes Jahr nix mehr gescheites in der Art gefahren.......
War aber echt cool heut........


----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> a:Hab leider wieder allen beweisen müssen, dass der MaxxisMinion alles andere als pannensicher ist. Hatte schon wieder 'nen Platten.
> b:Kannst also ruhig schlafen Bernd.


 zu A: Gib doch etwas von deinem "tollen" Wodka-Melonen Gesöff in den Schlauch. Ist  ein 1a "Dichtmittel"!!:kotz:
zu B: Solange ich weiß, das ich am Morgen nicht neben Roland aufwache schlafe ich immer gut!!!


----------



## OldSchool (22. März 2009)

Jo, war heute eine schöne Tour. Bin für meine Verhältnissse ganz gut auf den Treppen rum gekommen. Erschwerend kam hinzu von Anfang an verlorener Druckpunkt bei meiner Marta und nur 160 Scheibe vorne, weil meine andera Bremse bei Magura ist.

Bin jetzt ganz schön platt.

@Roland hast noch gut Geburtstag gefeiert?


----------



## schu2000 (22. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo Ardent, kannst vergessen bei so feuchtem Wetter.........also ich kauf mir den nimmer.



Vorne oder Hinten? Vorne kannst den vergessen, ich find der bremst net gescheit und rutscht auch gern mal rum...aber für hinten isser ganz gut


----------



## JansonJanson (22. März 2009)

mit euch foahr i noach amoal  erscht "nu foahr mer a gmütlich Rundn zur anti Kater bekämpfung" unna do 6h uff achsssss tst sts

ne, war ne echt schöne Tour, und hat mich gewundert das es doch gut ging. Wären wir die Strecke durchgezogen, ohne "Spassen" wäre es vielleicht anders geworden aber so ... passt. Denk mir einfach so Treppen Gleichgewicht Zeugs iss nen gutes DH Training das i meine Bike noch besser unter Kontrolle hab 

Fals jemand Donnerstag Lust hat ... wollt an Rathsberg hoch gehen ...


----------



## Schoschi (22. März 2009)

So nun mal paar Eindrücke, sieht mal wieder viel luschiger aus als es ist......
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W6R7kV5Y1Y&fmt=18"]YouTube - Leutenbacher22 3 09[/ame]
@Sven: vorne und hinten


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2009)

schöne Auflösung kann man alles gut erkennen. Und schöner Schnitt.


----------



## Axalp (23. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur zu gut...mit den Minion in der 1ply-Version hatt ich auch alle furzlang Platten...ich fahr jetzt schon ne ganze Zeit hinten den 1ply Ardent (hat ne extra "Schutzschicht", rollt ganz gut) und vorne momentan den Swampthing 2ply mit Leichtbauschlauch, und das funktioniert ganz gut  bzw. werd die Woche vorne den "alten" Highroller 2ply von der letzten Parksaison vorne drauf machen.



War gestern ein Durchschlag wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Aber Dornen bohren sich bisweilen auch durch den Reifen. Beim Highroller sieht das allerdings nicht anders aus .



Schoschi schrieb:


> So nun mal paar Eindrücke, sieht mal wieder viel luschiger aus als es ist......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> War gestern ein Durchschlag wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Aber Dornen bohren sich bisweilen auch durch den Reifen. Beim Highroller sieht das allerdings nicht anders aus .



Ein Durchschlag auf ebener Fläche.


----------



## Schoschi (23. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schöne Auflösung kann man alles gut erkennen. Und schöner Schnitt.



für dich langts....................


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

Schön schön 

Hab gestern auch mal wieder weng in meinen Aufnahmen rumgestöbert...nur ein kurzer aber witziger Abschnitt 
Ich krieg langsam Depressionen wenns net bald gescheit Frühling wird


----------



## kubikjch (23. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> für dich langts....................



Ich hoff ich hab jetzt auch mal bald meine ganzen wehwechen auskuriert und kann mal wieder mitfahren
Scheiß Winterdepression


----------



## Schoschi (23. März 2009)

Hey Sven,

warum sind andere Videos bei Youtube schärfer, und meine rechnets so pixelig runter, des kanns ja net sein......?


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

Öhm...kein Plan...bei Youtube hat sich in letzter Zeit so viel geändert, manche Videos sind so schon in super Qualität, andere nicht...

Aber wennst im Youtube-Player auf "HQ" klickst schauts doch ganz gut aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2009)

sieht ja sehr geil aus ... alles bei Dir ? 

Bin Sonntag dann mal in Steinwiesen ... 

muss i da moan FF mit bringa ?


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

Jepp bei mir in der Umgebung. Wobei vor der Stelle vom Video noch einige Hömes auf einer lustig schnellen Waldautobahn und einer Wiese mit Tarnhügeln vernichtet werden  und danach gehts auch noch ein paar Meter ruppig weiter 

Sonntag halt ich mir schonmal frei! Aber Du weißt ja, erst nachm Mittagessen, weil a Sonntag ohna Klöß geht net 


Tante Edit sagt: nee FF brauchst net. Hab ich a bloß fürs Video dabei gehabt. Wobei wenn man sich bei den Geschwindigkeiten mal langmacht...


----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2009)

i bring ne moal mit 
schaden kanns nie ... 

und wenn der Markus mir das Jacket noch mit gibt, bekummsmt da a noch 

ja ja die Franken ... nen Sonntag ohne Klöß...


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> i bring ne moal mit
> schaden kanns nie ...



Aber der bleibt dann bergauf auch schön aufn Kopp gelle!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmm nö


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

Hmm hmm mmmh....mal schaua vielleicht nehm ich mein a mit. Und die Wietheokamera. Gibt noch ein paar Abfahrten die noch net verfilmt sind  wie lang hastn Zeit??


----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2009)

kömmer scho machn ... 

also denk mal 4 - 5 schon ... muss mal mit der Regierung quatschen 
oder Du isst deine Klies einfach scho umma 11 

hätt nen kleinen Klappspaten... fals Bedarf ist


----------



## Domm. (23. März 2009)

Doddlbosd


----------



## Domm. (23. März 2009)

@Axalp
Editier amol bidde des Thomas aus Deim Beitroch.
An andern Thomas (72) gibts scho in der Gegnd, desweng
besteh ich auf mein Spitznoma.
Fräng´gische Kurzform vo Thomas:
Domm



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Fals jemand Donnerstag Lust hat ... wollt an Rathsberg hoch gehen ...


Falls Du feast, ab wann?

Die Tour fand ich , dechnisch & angstobbaumässich hotts mi scho viel weiderbrochd.
Auf mein Abstecher übern Reisbeich woai zwoar scho ferdich wi ab Bägla Resi, obber bin a viel schneller & sicherer gfoan.

Wecha der Anfoad & an Reisbeich bin i auf 46Km und über 1 HKm kumma, woa die geilste Tour bissher.

Wnnerd euch ned wenni kaum wos schreim werd, des licht an andere erfahrungen mit Foren. Ma ko ja a über PN babbln.


----------



## Axalp (23. März 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Axalp
> Editier amol bidde des Thomas aus Deim Beitroch.
> An andern Thomas gibts scho in der Gegnd, desweng
> besteh ich auf mein Spitznoma.
> ...



Scho widder so oiner, der bloß mid frängischä Dialekt schreiba kaa. Irgendwie schwätzt mer uff Ähreboch abr mid weniger "ä" als sonschd. Odder sin bei Eich die "Ä"-Daschde ausgange?

Des mit dem edidieren goahnt idde. Aber i märks mer für näxschte Moal.

Do hosch rächt: Manchmol isches besser, wemmr in dem Forum sei Gosch eifach halde duat. Manche deen des halt it so schnell kapiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

@Janson: Sonntag kannst wahrscheinlich wieder streichen. War vorhin im Krankenhaus, von meiner Hand is a CT gemacht worden, weil ich immer noch Schmerzen hab von meim Sturz im Januar! Kahnbein gebrochen, Hand muss wohl eingegipst werden...schön dass der Depp in der Notaufnahme des net aufm Röntgen gesehen hat   aufm CT isses auf alle Fälle klar und deutlich zu sehen


----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2009)

@schu2000: so nen Rotz, jo glaub ich dir .... ver****tes Jahr bis jetzt in Hinsicht auf "WehWehchen" ... naja ... mal schaun was i dann so mach, schau mir mal den Döbraberg bissi näher an, da war ja vor paar Jahren die bayrische DH Meisterschaft, evtl gibts noch Restbestände der Strecke ... fals kein Gips fährst ?

oh die **** kommen ... 

ver****tes, ****en, oarsch****en...  fi ck en


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2009)

Na na na mal net so rumflucheln hier, verda**te sch****** 

Bayrische Meisterschaften am Döbraberg? Ja da gabs mal was, is aber glaub ich schon einige Jahre her. Da wurde letztens auch mal ein Thread hier im Frankenforum ausgegraben mit ein paar Bildern 
Naja hab gleich noch an Termin beim Hausarzt, mal schauen was der jetzt sagt und tut...hoffentlich isses bis Winterberg Mitte Mai wieder ok...

Da sieht man das dumme Ding, beim Pfeil:


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na na na mal net so rumflucheln hier, verda**te sch******
> 
> Bayrische Meisterschaften am Döbraberg? Ja da gabs mal was, is aber glaub ich schon einige Jahre her. Da wurde letztens auch mal ein Thread hier im Frankenforum ausgegraben mit ein paar Bildern
> Naja hab gleich noch an Termin beim Hausarzt, mal schauen was der jetzt sagt und tut...hoffentlich isses bis Winterberg Mitte Mai wieder ok...
> ...


Schwarzer Pfeil auf schwarzem Grund!!!!
Haubsach bis PDS passds widder!!!
Obwohl, wenn du ned fohrn konnsd könnt I ja nu zwa Räder mehra midnehma!!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> für dich langts....................



ich mein mit schöner Schnitt net die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkteit sondern wie du den Film geschnitten hast.


----------



## Axalp (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Janson: Sonntag kannst wahrscheinlich wieder streichen. War vorhin im Krankenhaus, von meiner Hand is a CT gemacht worden, weil ich immer noch Schmerzen hab von meim Sturz im Januar! Kahnbein gebrochen, Hand muss wohl eingegipst werden...schön dass der Depp in der Notaufnahme des net aufm Röntgen gesehen hat   aufm CT isses auf alle Fälle klar und deutlich zu sehen



Hmpf, so eine Schei55e. Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2009)

Juhu es schneit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> aufm CT isses auf alle Fälle klar und deutlich zu sehen



tja, rate mal woher das CT-Gerät ist???...........von MIR!!!
Solange es aus Erlangen kommt...............damit sieht man alles!


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2009)

Danke danke 



Schoschi schrieb:


> damit sieht man alles!



Sieht man damit auch wie lang es dauert bis die Hand wieder ok ist? 

Naja morgen Nachmittag hab ich Termin beim Chirurgen, mal schauen was der macht. Ich hoff dass des verschraubt werden kann, dann "nur" ca. 6 Wochen ruhig stellen. Ansonsten ohne OP nur mit Gips 8-12 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schwarzer Pfeil auf schwarzem Grund!!!!
> Haubsach bis PDS passds widder!!!
> Obwohl, wenn du ned fohrn konnsd könnt I ja nu zwa Räder mehra midnehma!!!



Pass bloß auf....wenn ich Dir auf der Fahrt nach PdS beide Handgelenke brech kannst auch nimmer fahren!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf....wenn ich Dir auf der Fahrt nach PdS beide Handgelenke brech kannst auch nimmer fahren!!




Willkommen im Club.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke danke
> Sieht man damit auch wie lang es dauert bis die Hand wieder ok ist?
> 
> Naja morgen Nachmittag hab ich Termin beim Chirurgen, mal schauen was der macht. Ich hoff dass des verschraubt werden kann, dann "nur" ca. 6 Wochen ruhig stellen. Ansonsten ohne OP nur mit Gips 8-12 Wochen



oh man was für nen Scheiss dieses Jahr, hoffentlich hab ich mein WehWehchen schon hinter mir ... 

naja, dann kummst einfach als Kameramann mit


----------



## JansonJanson (24. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Juhu es schneit !!!!!!!!



jetzt hier auch ...


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja, dann kummst einfach als Kameramann mit



Wohin? Nach PdS?? Spinnst Du??  Bis dahin ist die Hand wieder fit, keine Diskussion!!


----------



## playbike (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Janson: Sonntag kannst wahrscheinlich wieder streichen. War vorhin im Krankenhaus, von meiner Hand is a CT gemacht worden, weil ich immer noch Schmerzen hab von meim Sturz im Januar! Kahnbein gebrochen, Hand muss wohl eingegipst werden...schön dass der Depp in der Notaufnahme des net aufm Röntgen gesehen hat   aufm CT isses auf alle Fälle klar und deutlich zu sehen



Wollt ich Dir damals gleich sagen das es nach Kahnbein klingt! Wurde bei meinem Dad auch net bemerkt bis er es das zweite mal gebrochen hatte.
Laß das in Bad Neustadt machen, Gips macht man nicht mehr! Hab ich auch schon hintermir! Das dauert auf jedenfall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (24. März 2009)

Übrigens bekommt man bei der OP ne schicke Titan Schraube (Herbert) verpasst
Ich denk 2 Mo bist auf jedenfall ausser gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja, dann kummst einfach als Kameramann mit



... und als Putze bzw. Koch!!


----------



## ragazza (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Janson: Sonntag kannst wahrscheinlich wieder streichen. War vorhin im Krankenhaus, von meiner Hand is a CT gemacht worden, weil ich immer noch Schmerzen hab von meim Sturz im Januar! Kahnbein gebrochen, Hand muss wohl eingegipst werden...schön dass der Depp in der Notaufnahme des net aufm Röntgen gesehen hat   aufm CT isses auf alle Fälle klar und deutlich zu sehen



 Des kommt in den beste Familien vor
Meinen Mittelhandbruch haben die auch erst nach dem zweiten Besuch mit frischem Arzt gesehen.Gute Besserung,


----------



## ragazza (24. März 2009)

Ach nochwas,Sven,es lässt sich einhändig prima auf der Rolle trainieren,dann biste wenigstens ziemlich fit wenn wieder alles ganz ist.Und das Wetter ist ja auch noch so lalla....nur so als kleinen Trost...


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2009)

Wo ist denn eigentlich der starke August????


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ach nochwas,Sven,es lässt sich einhändig prima auf der Rolle trainieren,dann biste wenigstens ziemlich fit wenn wieder alles ganz ist.



Jupp das hatte ich eh vor  so bin ich auch recht gut über die ersten Wochen nach dem eigentlichen Sturz (und eigentlich auch durch den gesamten Winter) gekommen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jupp das hatte ich eh vor  so bin ich auch recht gut über die ersten Wochen nach dem eigentlichen Sturz (und eigentlich auch durch den gesamten Winter) gekommen


Na dann kommst du so ja bestimmt auch über den Sommer!!!!

Däs wärd scho widder!!!


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... und als Putze bzw. Koch!!





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na dann kommst du so ja bestimmt auch über den Sommer!!!!
> 
> Däs wärd scho widder!!!



Schleimer!!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

o la la la .. wie schei wie schei ...
Wir brauchen alleine für den Vodka ne Kühlkammer in PDS ! Sonst streike ich ... 
super super super hehe ...
Nein, ich komm grad nicht von draußen..... - draußen wo es Alk geben könnte....niemals 



sorry für den überaus sinnnlosen Post


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich der starke August????



Am Gardasee...    



JansonJanson schrieb:


> o la la la .. wie schei wie schei ...
> Wir brauchen alleine für den Vodka ne Kühlkammer in PDS ! Sonst streike ich ...
> super super super hehe ...
> Nein, ich komm grad nicht von draußen..... - draußen wo es Alk geben könnte....niemals
> ...



Weniger saufen - mehr biken! Wirst schon sehen was passiert, wenn's mit 'nem Zacken in der Krone La Pleney runterschiesst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> o la la la .. wie schei wie schei ...
> Wir brauchen alleine für den Vodka ne Kühlkammer in PDS ! Sonst streike ich ...
> super super super hehe ...
> Nein, ich komm grad nicht von draußen..... - draußen wo es Alk geben könnte....niemals
> ...



Für diese Uhrzeit ist der Post doch noch "voll" in Ordnung.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Weniger saufen - mehr biken! Wirst schon sehen was passiert, wenn's mit 'nem Zacken in der Krone La Pleney runterschiesst...



dann bin ich aber immer noch schneller als Du 

bähhhh das Erwachen ist immer das schlimmst am "saufen"


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bähhhh das Erwachen ist immer das schlimmst am "saufen"



Tztztz...nimm Dir doch mal lieber ein Beispiel an z.B. mir...ich trinke selten und wenig, aber wenn dann oft und viel


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dann bin ich aber immer noch schneller als Du



Ja genau davor hab ich Angst.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tztztz...nimm Dir doch mal lieber ein Beispiel an z.B. mir...ich trinke selten und wenig, aber wenn dann oft und viel



Bahnhof ... ich denk heute Nachmittag noch mal drüber nach 

@AxAlp: deswegn ... musst mehr saufen, um die Flow zu kriegen  und ganz viel Rathsberg bolzen


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2009)

Hmmm...toll...und mein kleines Flitze-Glory muss die nächsten Wochen wohl im Keller verbringen


----------



## B3ppo (25. März 2009)

@Janson: du heute am arbeiten? Drecks Wetter, ich flieg am We auf die Kanaren wenn das weiter schneit....


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

jo heute @work - hab morgen den ganzen Tag frei, wollt eigentlich hoch an Rathsberg und "spassen" aber bei dem Wetter .... bähhhhhh will net schon wieder, wenn ich daheim bin ne Stunde brauchen bis ich und Rad wieder sauber sind ... 

so nen Scheiss ver*****es Wetter ...


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Gardasee...



Was macht er denn da? Skifahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2009)

hier is scho wieder alles weiß...und es schneit weiter...


möcht gar net wissen wie es jetzt schon in selbitz ausschaut...dass is ja gleich noch ca. 200 hömes weiter oben...


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

Dumme Frage ... hat jemand von euch so was daheim stehen oder kennt wen der wen kennt ... nicht fragen warum


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was macht er denn da? Skifahren???



Ich glaube nicht. Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5720219&postcount=61

Neid, neid, neid.


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was macht er denn da? Skifahren???



hallo, bin wieder da, nix skifohrn, an sonnabrand ham mer uns gholt , von samstag bis dienstag sonne pur mit 18 grad im schatten, alle trail pfurztrocken, und viele neue wege gfunden.





[/URL][/IMG]

wir, wolfi, friedel , julian, daniel und ich sind am ersten tach nach vesio hoch, wollten mal den 102 er machen, des ist der spitzkehrentrail, den wir damals von der rochetta aus gsehen ham, nähe des dalcos





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

der trail war technisch ned sonderlich schwer, ausser 1  stell, nix für uns, nur der wolfi hat sie gschaft, hab aber ka bild davon, der restliche trail war gut ausgsetzt





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

die andrenm tage sind wir verschiedne neue trails gfohrn






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


und noch zum schluss  mei freak is a gfeckt, schwinga gerissen, gottseidank am letzten tach erst gsehn


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2009)

Hi Peter, geile Bilder. 
Das Wetter war ja echt Klasse, Neid.



peter metz schrieb:


> .....
> und noch zum schluss  mei freak is a gfeckt, schwinga gerissen, gottseidank am letzten tach erst gsehn



Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## kubikjch (25. März 2009)

Ja ******* Peter, jetzt hats dich a erwischt.
Aber am Gardasee scheints recht lustig gwesen zu sein.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo, bin wieder da, nix skifohrn, an sonnabrand ham mer uns gholt , von samstag bis dienstag sonne pur mit 18 grad im schatten, alle trail pfurztrocken, und viele neue wege gfunden.
> 
> und noch zum schluss  mei freak is a gfeckt, schwinga gerissen, gottseidank am letzten tach erst gsehn



@Peter deins war das einzige Freak, das ich kenne, das nicht gebrochen ist. Jetzt ist das auch vorbei. 
Aber du hast ja noch Garantie!
Oder du kannst dir ja jetzt ein Liteville kaufen denn es gibt ja nichts besseres.
Bilder wie immer traumhaft. Aber der 102èr schaut scho recht ausgsetzt aus. Aber bestimmt super zu fahren.
Wetter der Wahnsinn war ja fast so warm wie bei uns:kotz:

b.s. Jochen verkaft grod an Freak Roma in M und nachelneu.


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo, bin wieder da, nix skifohrn, an sonnabrand ham mer uns gholt , von samstag bis dienstag sonne pur mit 18 grad im schatten, alle trail pfurztrocken, und viele neue wege gfunden.
> 
> und noch zum schluss  mei freak is a gfeckt, schwinga gerissen, gottseidank am letzten tach erst gsehn



Das will man morgens im Büro sehen: Tolle Bilder vom Gardasee, super 

Schade um Dei Freak, aber jetzt kannst' ja mal was gscheites kaufen. Wollst' net mit dem Bernd zu Cheetah?


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> , aber jetzt kannst' ja mal was gscheites kaufen.



Ich dacht wos gscheids doch ka Cheetah, das dauchd grod füan bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Dumme Frage ... hat jemand von euch so was daheim stehen oder kennt wen der wen kennt ... nicht fragen warum



Geil!!!Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich dacht wos gscheids doch ka Cheetah, das dauchd grod füan bernd


Ist wenigstens ein deutsches Produkt und wurde nicht von armen Negerkindern zusammengebaut wie andere Marken!!


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist wenigstens ein deutsches Produkt und wurde nicht von armen Negerkindern zusammengebaut wie andere Marken!!



Ja ja genauso wie auch der Rahmen und die ganzen verbauten Teile gell 

Aber wir wollen ja hier mal nicht anfangen über das Thema Globalisierung zu debattieren


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist wenigstens ein deutsches Produkt und wurde nicht von armen Negerkindern zusammengebaut wie andere Marken!!



bei dem Preis sind die Negerkinder auch nicht mehr arm. Ausserdem hatte ich schon Räder von einem deutschen Hersteller aber die brechen alle.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Geil!!!Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!!!!



hoahst nzch ans daham


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja genauso wie auch der Rahmen und die ganzen verbauten Teile gell


Der Rahmen kommt auch ausm Schwabenländle!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und noch zum schluss  mei freak is a gfeckt, schwinga gerissen, gottseidank am letzten tach erst gsehn


Bisd am End Moppserd worn übern Winder???
Wall die andern zwa bei denern ihr Rohma brochn is sin a ned grod für ihrn Six-Pack Bauch bekannt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

I woas seits olla am ärbedern oaber ko ja sa das nu jmand Zeit hoat... sen so 13.30 oam Rathsberch .... Domm un I ....


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kommt auch ausm Schwabenländle!!!



Wir können zwar keine Getränke mixen, aber dafür Fahrräder und Autos bauen. 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> I woas seits olla am ärbedern oaber ko ja sa das nu jmand Zeit hoat... sen so 13.30 oam Rathsberch .... Domm un I ....



Wenn's Lust hast - wir machen brechen :kotz: um 17 Uhr auf zur GA1-Runde.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

wollt heut ja so fahren, aber geht net hab noch so nen Mukelkater vom Joggen ... bähhhh, tut nie gut gleich wieder von 0 auf 100 
Sonst wäre ich sogar dabei gewesen ....


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2009)

habs heut zum händler gebracht, der schickts ein,garantie ist bis märz 09, sind 3 haarrisse in der schwingenverbindung, die damals beim jochen sein hopel gerissen ist, versteh ich a ned, da bei 70kg fahrergwicht der drecksbock freckt, aber fusion werd des scho machen, solang fohr ich halt sx, hoff bloss das bis ostern und danach für finale des freak wieder do ist. a neues rad gibs bed, zumintest wüsst ich nedmol welches, entweder a moorhuhn oder cheetah enduro, aber kann mer heuer keins leisten, hab ja erst letzt johr des sx kauft.
a drecks wetter habt ihr wieder do, da hauert ich am liebsten gleich wieder ab


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

so back vom Rathsberg, war nen gechillter Nachmittag...bissi "rumspassen" 
hoad alles passt, dem Domm hats a gfolln hadder gmant, hat sich noach a poar Stellen offen gelassen ...
Oba imma wieda guad zu wissn das mo a bei so nem drecks Wetter grib hoam ko 
die richtigen Reifen vorausgsetzt.....


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> habs heut zum händler gebracht, der schickts ein,garantie ist bis märz 09, sind 3 haarrisse in der schwingenverbindung, die damals beim jochen sein hopel gerissen ist, versteh ich a ned, da bei 70kg fahrergwicht der drecksbock freckt, aber fusion werd des scho machen, solang fohr ich halt sx, hoff bloss das bis ostern und danach für finale des freak wieder do ist. a neues rad gibs bed, zumintest wüsst ich nedmol welches, entweder a moorhuhn oder cheetah enduro, aber kann mer heuer keins leisten, hab ja erst letzt johr des sx kauft.
> a drecks wetter habt ihr wieder do, da hauert ich am liebsten gleich wieder ab



A Cheetah kafst dir ned, des is ja so als obsd a Roggi forn däsd.  na schmarrn hob mir des a scho ongschaud obba in der kleinsdn Grössn hosd immer nu a 46 Sitzrohr. des is mir einfach zu hoch.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A Cheetah kafst dir ned, des is ja so als obsd a Roggi forn däsd.  na schmarrn hob mir des a scho ongschaud obba in der kleinsdn Grössn hosd immer nu a 46 Sitzrohr. des is mir einfach zu hoch.



Die gröss hoad doch wuss zu sagn 

@all: nächtn Sonndoch Osternohe ? Macht Freidoach wiedda uff ...


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kommt auch ausm Schwabenländle!!!



wann holst den dei reuten ab


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2009)

Hmm ich bin dann mal vier Wochen aufm Heimtrainer 





Mal abwarten wie es dann ausschaut, wenns dann net besser is wird operiert. Möcht ich aber im Bereich vom Handgelenk lieber vermeiden.
Doc hat aber gemeint wenns Ende April gut ausschaut kann ich mit Manschette langsam wieder anfangen draußen zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

viel Spass wenn das Ding anfängt zu miefen wenn de immer schwaaaaaaaaasen tust


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Die gröss hoad doch wuss zu sagn
> 
> @all: nächtn Sonndoch Osternohe ? Macht Freidoach wiedda uff ...



Bei 20°C, trockenen Verhältnissen und Sonnenschein: o.k.

Sind zurück von unserer GA1-Runde. Was brauch ich denn den stinkenden Gardasee-Weiher. Sind heut bei 6°C und Nieselregen a saucoole Tour auf Straßen und Radwegen gefahren. Hab leider keine Bilder...


----------



## kubikjch (26. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei 20°C, trockenen Verhältnissen und Sonnenschein: o.k.
> 
> Sind zurück von unserer GA1-Runde. Was brauch ich denn den stinkenden Gardasee-Weiher. Sind heut bei 6°C und Nieselregen a saucoole Tour auf Straßen und Radwegen gefahren. Hab leider keine Bilder...



Hört sich doch spaßig an
Kann immer not fahren, hob noch voll die Rotzn.
Muß nu was für mein Six Pack tun, damit ich den Spargeltarzan aus Hausen des nächste Mal plätten kann.


----------



## Julian_4.0 (26. März 2009)

Servus miternand!

Ey, Peter - die Bilder sin ja echt hammer. Müssen bald mal Bilder austauschen bzw. du wirst sie wahrscheinlich eh dem Friedl gebn, oder? Bei mir sind bloß paar gute dabei:


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2009)

Werd morgen um 11.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloffstein starten. Mit im Gepäck der Freeride Breyer mit sein neua Ignition. Dua Frauenhöhle, Schaschlik(je nach Wetterlage ) oder Burgsteigtreppe, Augustus und davor aweng die Blögg vom letzn mol.
Wer mit will !?

*Ignition*


----------



## Axalp (27. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 11.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloffstein starten. Mit im Gepäck der Freeride Breyer mit sein neua Ignition. Dua Frauenhöhle, Schaschlik(je nach Wetterlage ) oder Burgsteigtreppe, Augustus und davor aweng die Blögg vom letzn mol.
> Wer mit will !?
> 
> *Ignition*



Bin dabei. Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2009)

das wird bestimmt lussdich bin auch schon geschbannd.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2009)

ihr Sch***** auch will  muss aber uff Arbeit ... 

hab hier noch mal was ... 

Wehe einer regt sich auch, das ich das auch schon im Laufrad Forum gepostet habe .... 

ich suche für die neue Saison nen Reifensatz (zur Zeit FA ´08er vorne - MK 2.4 hinten beide UST ) war aber eher ne Lösung aus Restbeständen.

Ich such für mein Spicy (160mm/160mm) Reifen (ach ne) und zwar, sollte noch gut Bergauf gehen, jedoch liegt das Augenmerk auf Grip !
Und - UST

Hab jetzt bissi mit meinem Local Dealer geschnaggt, und kamen nicht wirklich zu nem Ergebniss

mein Favorit wäre ja FA 2.4 UST Rear / RQ 2.4UST
dann war noch ne Meinung MM 2.35 UST Vo/Hi
ich könnt mich evtl auch noch mit FA Rear UST / MM 2.35 UST vorne anfreunden ...

Von Maxxis gibts leider nichts was mir UST mäßig Sinn macht, leider

woas soagts ihr ?


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ihr Sch***** auch will  muss aber uff Arbeit ...
> 
> hab hier noch mal was ...
> 
> ...



Hab auch schon einige Reifen durch. Muss immer wieder sagen wenn du ordentlich Grip brauchst und noch fahren willst dann nimm MM 2,5. 2,35 sind auch schon ordentlich aber etwas schmal.
Ich hab noch gebrauchte MM 2,35 kannst ja mal testen wenn dir die Arbeit nicht zuviel ist..


----------



## macmount (27. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 11.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloffstein starten. Mit im Gepäck der Freeride Breyer mit sein neua Ignition. Dua Frauenhöhle, Schaschlik(je nach Wetterlage ) oder Burgsteigtreppe, Augustus und davor aweng die Blögg vom letzn mol.
> Wer mit will !?
> 
> *Ignition*



des bassd fürn braier - des hod ja aan maadläs saddl


----------



## Axalp (27. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ich such für mein Spicy (160mm/160mm) Reifen (ach ne) und zwar, sollte noch gut Bergauf gehen, jedoch liegt das Augenmerk auf Grip !
> Und - UST
> 
> mein Favorit wäre ja FA 2.4 UST Rear / RQ 2.4UST
> ...



Am Bestern fragst unseren Reifen-Guru Sven...  *Deckung* 

Die 2.35 Minions bauen sehr sehr schmal. Auf dem Zesty find ich sie super, beim Ransom war ich aber froh, als ich die 2.5er wieder aufgezogen hab.  
Ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust zum suchen, aber ich schätze, dass die 2.5er Minions schwerer als FAs sind.

Da Minions ja reichlich vorhanden sind würd ich die erstmal testen.


----------



## B3ppo (27. März 2009)

Bäh ihr Säcke, morgen um 11 muss ich noch meine Brötchen verdienen.....
Mach morgen nachmittag dann mal bissl Rathsberg. 
Wie siehts Sonntag aus?


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Bestern fragst unseren Reifen-Guru Sven...  *Deckung*



Vollpfosten...

2.5er Maxxis Minion 2ply 42a


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> des bassd fürn braier - des hod ja aan maadläs saddl




Baasnd zu seim Underbau


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2009)

Die Beute meiner heutigen Großwildjagd!!!

Passt von der Geo wie angegossen!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/314154]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/314155]
	
[/URL]

Morgen wird es eingeweiht!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ihr Sch***** auch will  muss aber uff Arbeit ...
> 
> hab hier noch mal was ...
> 
> ...



Maxxis Minion 2.5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> des bassd fürn braier - des hod ja aan maadläs saddl


Bin heud damid zwa mol in der Garag im Greis gfohrn. Hob also scho min. 100% mehr Strecke damid gmachd als du mid deim Lidwill im ganzn lezdn Johr!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2009)

hey Breyer, wenn Du so begeistert bist von den Minion gibt mir deine MuddyMarry, die sind doch Tubeless bei den Felgen ... 
Wie schwer ist dein Cheetah eigentlich ?!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hey Breyer, wenn Du so begeistert bist von den Minion gibt mir deine MuddyMarry, die sind doch Tubeless bei den Felgen ...
> Wie schwer ist dein Cheetah eigentlich ?!


Nix Tubeless!! Ist die Schlauchversion. Bin von dem Tubeless Zeugs ned so 100%-ig überzeugt. (Handhabung/Montage usw). Wenns richtig sitzen sind sie ja Ok.
Die Kistn wiegt ca. 17 Kg


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2009)

i und der MArkus ham schon wieder nen 6er geleehrt, und nu gehts in die Stadt ... 

aber die Mavic Felgen sind doch Tubeless Ready .... ?! ...


----------



## Axalp (28. März 2009)

Bei mir ist das Fass scho fast am überlaufen - ddes wird an Spass morgen (shit: schon heute...)


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2009)

verdammt, is der kribbl do schneller hoam gradlt als i ... 

subba woars, schee siffig und guad gwafft hammer, hauts euch nei morgn um ölf, un weh s kumma bschwerdn das der Markus net gscheid foahrn konnt 

i hoab gspruchn !


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2009)

super kiste bernd und 17kg ist noch ok, kann heut ned mit, hab die jochenkrnkheit, rotzerei, und des mus ich erst auskurieren, weil ostern gehts nochmal zum lago, euch viel spass, und macht paar fotos


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2009)

Ich sage euch ihr werdet nass heute 

dann mal viel Spass mit den nassen Rundhölzern ... brecht euch nix, denn 3 von euch fahren ja auch PdS  bzw. einer weiss es noch nicht, das er will


----------



## B3ppo (28. März 2009)

Ein Glück schiffts heut wie sau, da isses gar net so schlimm erst morgen zu biken.
Viel Spass den nassen Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (28. März 2009)

Total verkatert im Regen auf wicki-wicki-Trails fahren, ganz toll.

Naja, immerhin besser als auf der Couch auszunüchtern.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Total verkatert im Regen auf wicki-wicki-Trails fahren, ganz toll.
> 
> Naja, immerhin besser als auf der Couch auszunüchtern.



Wie Du warst gestern besoffen ... 

trotzdem ... viel Spass ! uffpassn !


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2009)

@B3ppo: ich will noch mal die Ehrwaldplanung aufgreifen... gäbe es noch Alternative Termine ?!


----------



## Domm. (28. März 2009)

Hab jetzt 1h50 GA1 hinter mir.
Gegenwind, noch nicht warm, leichter Berg und Regen
:kotzich würd´ weiter als das Smilie kotzen)
Ist aber besser als an der nassen Frauenhöhle rumrutschen.
Ich hätt auch nicht gedacht, dass ich einen Schnitt von über 15kmh
fahr.

Bin schon geil auf morgen lt. Wetteronline wird es zwar kälter,
aber nur bewölkt.

Ich muß aber um 13 Uhr wieder in Leutenbach sein.


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2009)

@bernd

und wie wars, ausser dreckich und nass, wie ist den des verhalten bergauf, und des versetzen mitn h-rad


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2009)

Hat von euch heute einer einen Tacho mit HM dabeigehabt ?
Würde mich interessieren wegen der Doppelbrücke.
oder könntest du Markus das mal durch dein MM laufen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (28. März 2009)

Geht morng wos zam?
Laut DWD.de bleibts (wird´s) truggng.
Notfalls fahr ich ab 09:00 in Eraboch los.
KA wu´hie.


----------



## ragazza (28. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Beute meiner heutigen Großwildjagd!!!
> 
> Passt von der Geo wie angegossen!!
> 
> ...



Subber Kistn,Bernd.Viel Spass damit,und Du wasst ja- immer än Saddl mietnemma und ned rohfalln.


----------



## ragazza (28. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin dann mal vier Wochen aufm Heimtrainer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Sven,das hat auch gute Seiten,jetzt hast Zeit für Grundlage,dann kannst des da auch mitfahren,ich habs Startgeld für mich schon überwiesen :
http://www.kitzalpbike.at/de/extreme.html


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Naja Sven,das hat auch gute Seiten,jetzt hast Zeit für Grundlage,dann kannst des da auch mitfahren,ich habs Startgeld für mich schon überwiesen :
> http://www.kitzalpbike.at/de/extreme.html



Ach nee lass ma, ich fahr lieber da mit wenn die Hand bis dahin wieder funktioniert 

Von Deinem Link:







Was machtn der da? Sein Bike bergab tragen???


----------



## ragazza (28. März 2009)

Der hat das Ding letzte Jahr gewonnen


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2009)

Indem er sein Bike getragen hat??  

edit: ich les grad die Streckendaten....3800hm...in etwa soviel werd mer in PdS wohl auch machen pro Tag......bergab


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. März 2009)

Hier der Beweis, dass wir heute wirklich draussen waren, lt. Tacho 15,2 km und 499 HM.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis, dass wir heute wirklich draussen waren, lt. Tacho 15,2 km und 499 HM.



Na ja 500 HM und 15 KM in schwerem Gelände mit DC das ist doch schon mal was. jetzt noch ein wenig Grundlage und der Sommer kann kommen.

p.s. du müsstest des öfteren bei uns mitfahren dann könnten wir mal Grundlagensaufen üben, dann hat sich das mit "mehr vertragen 2009" schnell erledigt.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Naja Sven,das hat auch gute Seiten,jetzt hast Zeit für Grundlage,dann kannst des da auch mitfahren,ich habs Startgeld für mich schon überwiesen :
> http://www.kitzalpbike.at/de/extreme.html



Deswegen die ganze Schufterei im Winter. Wir haben uns schon gefragt was mit dir los ist.
da sind einige Downhills dabei d.h. du musst zum abwärts üben auch noch einige male zu uns kommen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ja 500 HM und 15 KM in schwerem Gelände mit DC das ist doch schon mal was. jetzt noch ein wenig Grundlage und der Sommer kann kommen.
> 
> p.s. du müsstest des öfteren bei uns mitfahren dann könnten wir mal Grundlagensaufen üben, dann hat sich das mit "mehr vertragen 2009" schnell erledigt.




Nachdem ich nach 4 Bier genug hatte kam von Axalp die Ansage: "Na Du verträgst halt noch nicht so viel.....aber das wird schon". Daher ist Grundlagensaufen 2009 angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (29. März 2009)

Tja der Markus hat halt seit letztem Sommer gute Trainer 
Wir werden um 11 die Kalchreuther Trails unsicher machen, hoffen wir dass es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nach 4 Bier genug hatte kam von Axalp die Ansage: "Na Du verträgst halt noch nicht so viel.....aber das wird schon". Daher ist Grundlagensaufen 2009 angesagt.



Der Markus !! Kopfschüttel


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

War heute mal mit der Erlanger Fraktion unterwegs. Im Kalchreuther Gebiet.
Sehr interessant, schöne flowige Trails. Wir sind um die 30 Km unterwegs gewesen. Wetter hat auch gut gehalten und durch den sandigen Boden war es nicht zu nass. 
War aber leider mit dem falschen Rad da (Scott MC). Denn da sind einige schaurige Drops und Kicker. Wenn es nächstes Woende trocken ist müssen wir da nochmal fahren.
p.s. Aber Apoteker gibt`s dort wie Sand am Meer, schon wieder einer mehr. Muss irgendwo ein Nest sein.
Bilder sind leider nichts geworden, das ist einfach zu schnell.


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2009)

WILL DIENSTACH  ab 15.30uhr die trailtour ab mattehornparke machen, mitn sx , muss mich ja jetzt erstmal dran gewöhnen, wenn jemand zeit hat, es bleibet ja jetzt scho länger hell


----------



## Axalp (29. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> ...ich habs Startgeld für mich schon überwiesen :
> http://www.kitzalpbike.at/de/extreme.html



  Großen Respekt. Ich würde sowas als gemütliche 2-Tages-Wochenendtour vielleicht noch fahren. Aber unter 5h auf Zeit? Sachen gibt's.



RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mal mit der Erlanger Fraktion unterwegs. Im Kalchreuther Gebiet.
> Sehr interessant, schöne flowige Trails. Wir sind um die 30 Km unterwegs gewesen. Wetter hat auch gut gehalten und durch den sandigen Boden war es nicht zu nass.
> War aber leider mit dem falschen Rad da (Scott MC). Denn da sind einige schaurige Drops und Kicker. Wenn es nächstes Woende trocken ist müssen wir da nochmal fahren.
> p.s. Aber Apoteker gibt`s dort wie Sand am Meer, schon wieder einer mehr. Muss irgendwo ein Nest sein.
> Bilder sind leider nichts geworden, das ist einfach zu schnell.



Ja, Kalchi-Trails sind immer wieder eine nette Abwechslung auf dem Speiseplan. Auf jeden Fall wird das nächste Mal das Gerödel miteingepackt und die CC-AM-Feile zu Hause gelassen.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2009)

Ivasion der Giftmischer 

next time bin ich auch mit dabei und dann zeig ich euch die mal alle


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ivasion der Giftmischer
> 
> next time bin ich auch mit dabei und dann zeig ich euch die mal alle



Hab gerade mit einem gesprochen der diese Woche ein neues Rad bekommen hat, der ist dann auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> WILL DIENSTACH  ab 15.30uhr die trailtour ab mattehornparke machen, mitn sx , muss mich ja jetzt erstmal dran gewöhnen, wenn jemand zeit hat, es bleibet ja jetzt scho länger hell



Würde schon gerne mitfahren könnte dann aber erst um 16.30 Uhr. Muss solange arbeiten.


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde schon gerne mitfahren könnte dann aber erst um 16.30 Uhr. Muss solange arbeiten.



ja , dann dreh ich erst ne rund, und wir treffen uns um 16.30 wieder an der matterhornparke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit einem gesprochen der diese Woche ein neues Rad bekommen hat, der ist dann auch dabei.


Huuuch!!! Das bin ja ich!


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , dann dreh ich erst ne rund, und wir treffen uns um 16.30 wieder an der matterhornparke



O.K. Dienstag 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## ragazza (29. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Großen Respekt. Ich würde sowas als gemütliche 2-Tages-Wochenendtour vielleicht noch fahren. Aber unter 5h auf Zeit? Sachen gibt's.
> 
> 
> Halt deinen Respekt zurück bis ichs auch wirklich gepackt hab,3800hm sind wirklich ein Brocken,das sind mit Rennrad auf Strasse schon sehr viel,aber in die Berch mit MTB....und ich will heuer von den Dingern ca 9 Stück fahren.
> ...


----------



## macmount (29. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Axalp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Großen Respekt. Ich würde sowas als gemütliche 2-Tages-Wochenendtour vielleicht noch fahren. Aber unter 5h auf Zeit? Sachen gibt's.
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Axalp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Großen Respekt. Ich würde sowas als gemütliche 2-Tages-Wochenendtour vielleicht noch fahren. Aber unter 5h auf Zeit? Sachen gibt's.
> ...


----------



## ragazza (29. März 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ragazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ganze klingt für mich nach Midlife Crisis!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. März 2009)

Kalchi Trails am Sonntag ? Wäre super, denn zum einen macht Osternohe nu auch erst am 17.4. auf ( mein BDAY also bitte alle merken  ) und Sonntag bin ich Strohwittwer, also Zeit ohne Ende ... auch schon so früh ihr wollt 

Wie wäre es am Samstag mit ner kleinen Runde am Rathsberg spassen ? Dann sehen die Leutenbacher das Ding auch mal *g* und für nen ganzen Tag, naja muss nicht - aber 2 - 3h ... perfekt


----------



## Domm. (30. März 2009)

@Peter
Morgen bin ich dabei.

Samstag will ich net scho wieder an Rathsberg. Bau die Alberts net extra drauf, irgendwann unter der Woche schieb ich Dein DH  Prügel aber bestimmt mal wieder hoch (runter nicht)

Und auf die Kalchtrails am Sonntag bin i etz scho geil.


----------



## B3ppo (30. März 2009)

Kalchi am Sonntag bin ich dabei!!
@Janson: Samstag nachmittag kleine Schraubersession an meinem Freerider?


----------



## JansonJanson (30. März 2009)

@B3ppo: kömmer machen, danach bissi Rathsberg oder so ...


----------



## B3ppo (30. März 2009)

Yeah, wenns Wetter so bleibt hat sich die Investition in Matschreifen erledigt


----------



## Axalp (30. März 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> WILL DIENSTACH  ab 15.30uhr die trailtour ab mattehornparke machen, mitn sx , muss mich ja jetzt erstmal dran gewöhnen, wenn jemand zeit hat, es bleibet ja jetzt scho länger hell



Dienstag geht bei mir leider net. 

@alle Selbstständigen, AT'ler, Tarifangestellten und Kurzarbeiter:

Ich würd' am kommenden Freitag gerne meine Vertrauensarbeitszeit nutzen und ab 15:30...16:00 Uhr eine Tour in der Fränkischen machen.

Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## JansonJanson (30. März 2009)

nein habe Freitag nich Zeit 

hier noch mal nen kleiner Vorgeschmack 

Portes du Soleil

spätestens da brauchst deinen Matschreifen ... auf Reserve halt ... *g*


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. März 2009)

ich würde meine Kurzarbeit opfern und eine Runde mitkommen!


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dienstag geht bei mir leider net.
> 
> @alle Selbstständigen, AT'ler, Tarifangestellten und Kurzarbeiter:
> 
> ...



Schreib mal rein wo ihr euch trefft. Wenns hinhaut bin ich dabei wenn nicht, nicht.


----------



## Hilmar (31. März 2009)

hallo nachbar,

hört sich gut an. sonntags ist für mich schwierig. 
wochentags ist für mich besser. werde ab dieser 
woche wieder regelmäßig am mittwoch gegen 17 - 18 uhr
starten.

wenn ihr unter der woche fahrt, meldet euch mal.

Hilmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (31. März 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhh
Ahhh
Ah

grad gesehen das isch Sonntach Nachtdienst hab ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





â¬: fÃ¼r die, die es nicht wissen - also ca. 99,9% - der fÃ¤ngt Sonntag morgen um 9 an ...


----------



## B3ppo (31. März 2009)

Oh du Ärmster 
Sonntag morgens um 9, lass ich überlegen was ich da mach.... 
Ne im Ernst, schad dass net dabei sein kannst.


----------



## RolandMC (31. März 2009)

Hilmar schrieb:


> hallo nachbar,
> 
> hört sich gut an. sonntags ist für mich schwierig.
> wochentags ist für mich besser. werde ab dieser
> ...



Heute 16.30 Uhr. Parkplatz links nach Streitberg. Gemütliche Standartroute.

Roland


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhh
Ahhh
Ah

Kein Aprilscherz:

Gerade reingekommen: Freitagnachmittag Telefonkonferenz mit den ********** Amerikanern. 
Da lohnt sich die Fränkische danach nimmer. 

In diesem Fall mach ich am Freitag ab 17 Uhr die Kalchitrails unsicher. 
Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen, aber so wie's ausschaut fahr ich allans


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Gerade reingekommen: Freitagnachmittag Telefonkonferenz mit den ********** Amerikanern.
> Da lohnt sich die Fränkische danach nimmer.
> 
> In diesem Fall mach ich am Freitag ab 17 Uhr die Kalchitrails unsicher.
> Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen, aber so wie's ausschaut fahr ich allans


Telko mit Amis ist immer wieder beliebt. Besonders wenn Kaugummikauende Texaner dabei sind. Da versteh ich nix mehr und klinke mich regelmäßig geistig aus!

Werde am Freitag auf jedenfall in die Fränkische fahren. Wer wäre noch dabei? 
Gestern hat sich meine Raubkatze bestens auf der Standartroute bewährt. Versetzen klappt eigenlich auch mit der schweren Kiste ohne Probleme und den Block an der Muschelquelle habe ich so kontroliert genommen, das Roland und Peter große Augen bekommen haben.  Nach Probefahrt hat sich Peter glauben ich in meine Kiste verliebt und hat jetzt was zum Grübeln!


----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Kein Aprilscherz:
> 
> Gerade reingekommen: Freitagnachmittag Telefonkonferenz mit den ********** Amerikanern.
> Da lohnt sich die Fränkische danach nimmer.
> ...



Es gibt doch noch einen Gott  ... ne ne - immer ********, aber bei der Gelgenheit muss ich Dir mal ne Folge How i met your Mother zeigen mit ner Telko - schmeisst Dich weg...

Wie stehen jetzt die Aktien mit Samstag Rathsberg ?! Roland - Bernd - ... der Rest ?! Seh euch Schnuckies ja schon Sonntoach net ...


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

Samstag kommt auf meine Gabel an. Ob die schon da ist. Hab mir mal eine 66 RCV gegönnt.
Freitag wo und wann. Schreib das mal hier rein, wie schon gesagt wenn ja dann ja, wenn nein dann nein.
Ja das erste mal schon aber dann bist du wieder in deinen Roggi Modus zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch einen Gott  ... ne ne - immer ********, aber bei der Gelgenheit muss ich Dir mal ne Folge How i met your Mother zeigen mit ner Telko - schmeisst Dich weg...
> 
> Wie stehen jetzt die Aktien mit Samstag Rathsberg ?! Roland - Bernd - ... der Rest ?! Seh euch Schnuckies ja schon Sonntoach net ...


Samstag hat mein Junior Geburtstag. Da ist den ganzen Tag Anwesenheitspflicht.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Samstag hat mein Junior Geburtstag. Da ist den ganzen Tag Anwesenheitspflicht.



Was ist wichtiger dein Junior hat ja schließlich jedes Jahr Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2009)

genau ... 

Rathsberg werden wir nur dieses einemal im JAhr 2009 sein ... bzw. schenk deinem Junior nen Dh´ler in XS und bring ne mit


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> genau ...
> 
> Rathsberg werden wir nur dieses einemal im JAhr 2009 sein ... bzw. schenk deinem Junior nen Dh´ler in XS und bring ne mit


Ja!!! Gute Idee!!! Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen:
" Vater und Sohn bomben sich am sechsten Geburtstages des Sohnes am Rathsberg direkt ins Waldkrankenhaus!"
Da würde sich Mutti bestimmt "freuen"


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wie stehen jetzt die Aktien mit Samstag Rathsberg ?!



Schlecht. 

1) fahr ich lieber in die Fränkische am Samstag weil da am Sonntag die Hölle los sein wird

2) hab ich keinen Bock auf Rathsberg, weil da mit Sicherheit 100 Leute auf der Strecke sein werden, solange Osternohe etc. noch nicht geöffnet haben


----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schlecht.
> 
> 1) fahr ich lieber in die Fränkische am Samstag weil da am Sonntag die Hölle los sein wird
> 
> 2) hab ich keinen Bock auf Rathsberg, weil da mit Sicherheit 100 Leute auf der Strecke sein werden, solange Osternohe etc. noch nicht geöffnet haben



du wirst nicht gefragt ... 
Willst in PdS a net foahrn weil soviel Leutz fahren ... ?!


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag kommt auf meine Gabel an. Ob die schon da ist. Hab mir mal eine 66 RCV gegönnt.
> Freitag wo und wann. Schreib das mal hier rein, wie schon gesagt wenn ja dann ja, wenn nein dann nein.
> Ja das erste mal schon aber dann bist du wieder in deinen Roggi Modus zurückgekehrt.



Hättest gleich 2 bestellen können. Dann hätten wir noch Rabatt bekommen .


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Willst in PdS a net foahrn weil soviel Leutz fahren ... ?!



In PDS sitz ich auch im Lift und lauf nicht *auf* der Strecke hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hättest gleich 2 bestellen können. Dann hätten wir noch Rabatt bekommen .



Die hab ich nagelneu für 351  + Vers. bekommen. Aber er hatte nur eine
Hätte auch 10 genommen und weiter verklopft.
Aber ich habe sie noch nicht. 
altes Sprichwort: Am Schluss werden die Toten gezählt.


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> altes Sprichwort: Am Schluss werden die Toten gezählt.



Sollte es nicht heissen: "Am Schluss werden die Riegel gezählt?"


----------



## B3ppo (1. April 2009)

Meine aktuelle Wochenendeplanung sieht nach Sonntag Kalchi mit allen außer Janson aus  
und Samstag nachmittag evtl Rathsberg damit der kleine Jan net alleine hinmuss.


----------



## Domm. (1. April 2009)

Ich fand den Staffel"lauf" gestern ganz schön.
Natürlich war viel für mich n.n. fahrbar, und oft hat ich einfach ein 
Angst/Luft Problem.

Staffellauf...
14:30 Ich 
Ab K´bach
15:20 + Peter
Gleichgewichts Übungen, Peter hat sich auf seim SX eingehöppelt.
16:00 + Bernd
Muggendorf, Brotzeittrail > zurück z. MatterhornP.Platz
16:30 + Roland
Spitzkehren (sehr Nett, dort war wieder so eine dicke 
Querwurzel, die liegen mir noch nicht. Brauch dort mal an Modivador), Muschelquelle (viel zu viel Laub)
Danach - Bernd
Pavillion (scheiß Anfahrt aber lohnend, schöne Kehren)
Fäddich

@Roland danke für heimfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht heissen: "Am Schluss werden die Riegel gezählt?"



ja wenn das Zitat vom Schoschi käme.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2009)

Ja , der bernd hat gestern den muschiblock so gut gfohrn wie noch nie, kann ja bloss an sein cheetah liegen, und es ist scho wohr, a funken ist scho übergsprunga auf sein hobel, nachtem ich den block gfohrn bin. wenn ich ned mei sx letzt johr kauft hätt, wärs mei favorite. 
am freitag hab ich ka zeit, samstach und sonntag schon,
@markus . am sammstag mal wieder eine etwas längere tour mit  rotenbühl-treppentrail muggend-moriz-behringersm- schweigelberg- weissmarter-engelh.berg-adler-rasengitterbblockmeer-kantentrail-höhenweg usw


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2009)

ach ja, awas hab ich noch vergessen, endlich ist der roland wieder der alte biken biken biken und amol a gabel kaufen


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach ja, awas hab ich noch vergessen, endlich ist der roland wieder der alte biken biken biken und amol a gabel kaufen



ja bald hob ich mei Klamoddn on und dreh heud a Rundn bei uns.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2009)

soagts mer ruhig alla wohi ihr fahrt ... und i ... ko net ...

Plaaddn solld der haben .... 

...
...


...


...

...
...
...

nicht ...


----------



## Schoschi (1. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja wenn das Zitat vom Schoschi käme.



ich bin wech von dem Zeuch...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (1. April 2009)

Hatte so viele gute Vorsätze dieses Jahr, und die ganze woche noch kä Dsäid zum foahrn kabbt......jetzt kann ich verstehen wie es dem Wolfi geht...........morgen kann ich auch net......am Freitag muss......koste es was es wolle........


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus . am sammstag mal wieder eine etwas längere tour mit  rotenbühl-treppentrail muggend-moriz-behringersm- schweigelberg- weissmarter-engelh.berg-adler-rasengitterbblockmeer-kantentrail-höhenweg usw



Und wenn ich noch so verkatert bin - bei der Tour bin ich dabei. Das klingt zwar nach >1500 Hm , aber was soll's.  Fahren wir auch Riesenburg?


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach ja, awas hab ich noch vergessen, endlich ist der roland wieder der alte biken biken biken und amol a gabel kaufen



Du bringst es auf an Punkt.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und wenn ich noch so verkatert bin - bei der Tour bin ich dabei. Das klingt zwar nach >1500 Hm , aber was soll's.  Fahren wir auch Riesenburg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2009)

treff mer uns umer 1000uhr in rotenb am samstag, hoff es fohren noch paar mit


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2009)

Des am Samstag ist mir zuviel !! 
Aber wir sind ja am Sonntag unterwegs. Werd dann bei uns a weng rumbolzen. Oder Standartrunde. Bin heud so schö schnell an Singldräil nudakolzt und hob mich des Lebens gfreud und wos kummt So a richdis schöns Matschstück und do bin i dann durch ausgschaud wie a Sau. Hob sogor mei Rod abschbritzn müssn.


----------



## B3ppo (1. April 2009)

Als ob du net jeden Abend auf dein Rad abschbritzn dusd 
Samsdoch muss i noch mei Brödla verdiene aber Sonndoch geds rund


----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2009)

das ist dann die Gelegenheit für den Rathsberg Oland  Samstag Tschakaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *G*


----------



## OldSchool (1. April 2009)

@Axalp, vielleicht komm ich am Fr. mit. Muss noch sehen ob ich Zeit habe(Kinder) oder gesund genug bin(habe die *******rei seit Mo.) Statt bei schönstem Wetter auf dem Bike zu sitzen, sitze ich auf der Schüssel. So eine Schei§e.
Samstag schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus . am sammstag mal wieder eine etwas längere tour mit  rotenbühl-treppentrail muggend-moriz-behringersm- schweigelberg- weissmarter-engelh.berg-adler-rasengitterbblockmeer-kantentrail-höhenweg usw



+



peter metz schrieb:


> treff mer uns umer 1000uhr in rotenb am samstag, hoff es fohren noch paar mit



vielleicht lass ich mich mal sehen, brauche dringend training. aber dann wieder so früh zum samstag.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> vielleicht lass ich mich mal sehen, brauche dringend training. aber dann wieder so früh zum samstag.



grüss dich speedy, ob des für dich training ist, bei unsren tempo


----------



## Blackcycle (1. April 2009)

Sonntag Kalchreuth könnte klappen, falls ich diesmal rechtzeitig wach bin...


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

würde mit dem neuen radl kommen und dann immer versuchen als erster oben zu sein. das dürfte vorerst anstrengend genug sein, denn so fit bin ich noch nicht wieder.


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des am Samstag ist mir zuviel !!
> Aber wir sind ja am Sonntag unterwegs. Werd dann bei uns a weng rumbolzen. Oder Standartrunde.



Mensch Roland, bevor Du die Standardrunde fährst, kannst mit uns auch mitfahren und früher abbrechen. Ich werd übrigens am Samstagmorgen noch mit Rest-Alc. losfahren so wie das ausschaut. Also keine Sorge wegen dem Tempo.


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> @Axalp, vielleicht komm ich am Fr. mit. Muss noch sehen ob ich Zeit habe(Kinder) oder gesund genug bin(habe die *******rei seit Mo.) Statt bei schönstem Wetter auf dem Bike zu sitzen, sitze ich auf der Schüssel. So eine Schei§e.
> Samstag schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Mal sehen.



Ich bin um 17.05 Uhr in Erlangen am Obi-Kreisel. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (2. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> treff mer uns umer 1000uhr in rotenb am samstag, hoff es fohren noch paar mit




Also ich würd mich Samstag auch anschließen, wobei ich das gleiche Problem haben werde wie Axalp. Aber was solls.....


----------



## JansonJanson (2. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mensch Roland, bevor Du die Standardrunde fährst, kannst mit uns auch mitfahren und früher abbrechen. Ich werd übrigens am Samstagmorgen noch mit* Rest-Alc.* losfahren so wie das ausschaut. Also keine Sorge wegen dem Tempo.



ich werd dafür sorgen das der noch ziemlich hoch ist ...


----------



## Domm. (2. April 2009)

Ich muß umdisboniern.
So. (GA1) Mei Fra will a amol widda fohan, da freui mi obba a drauf.
Und ich wor so geil auf die Kalchis.

Sa.  Ab Rothenbühl 
Bi scho gschbannd wilang i des duichhald.


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2009)

@peter oder die anderen

rothenbühl war der parkplatz, wo wir uns schon einmal getroffen haben? war glauch ich ein freibad in der nähe, kurz hinter irgendwelchen bahngleisen.


----------



## OldSchool (2. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin um 17.05 Uhr in Erlangen am Obi-Kreisel. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe melde ich mich.



Muss um 18.00 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein. Ich fahr vorher schon was und bin um 17.05 am Obi-Kreisel. Können dann eine kleine Runde nach Kalch hochfahren, ich nach Hause du weiter. 

Schaue kurz bevor ich losfahre nochmal hier rein.


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter oder die anderen
> 
> rothenbühl war der parkplatz, wo wir uns schon einmal getroffen haben? war glauch ich ein freibad in der nähe, kurz hinter irgendwelchen bahngleisen.



ja


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2009)

ok, danke.


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2009)

@roland
machen am samstag lockeres tempo, versprochen, martina ist mit am bord, und wir müssen ja nochweng schmarrn unterm radeln , also schau daste mitkommst


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> machen am samstag lockeres tempo, versprochen, martina ist mit am bord, und wir müssen ja nochweng schmarrn unterm radeln , also schau daste mitkommst



Lauder rennforer mid dabei.Ich will am freidoch a glanz Ründla dreha. Do bin i scho K.O. Und dann nu Samsdoch und Sundoch. Hob Grod scho wieder amol mei LT umbaud. Ich hob amol nochgrechned 4 Räder und 8 Gabeln Do schdimmd doch wos ned.
p.n.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2009)

Der Roland und ich werden morgen die Egloffsteiner Leckerchen unter die Reifen nehmen. Frauenhöhle,Schaschlick,A-Felsen,Höllentrail und Treppentrail 
Wer Bock hat um 15:00 In Egloffstein am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (2. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Roland und ich werden morgen die Egloffsteiner Leckerchen unter die Reifen nehmen. Frauenhöhle,Schaschlick,A-Felsen,Höllentrail und Treppentrail
> Wer Bock hat um 15:00 In Egloffstein am Parkplatz.



Ich hab Bock, aber KA DSAID


----------



## B3ppo (2. April 2009)

Würd auch gern mitfoahrn aber steh bis sechs im Laden.... 
Samstag, Sonntag, Montag, Mittwoch sind meine Biketage
Muss nur noch überlegen wo an den mit M


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lauder rennforer mid dabei.Ich will am freidoch a glanz Ründla dreha. Do bin i scho K.O. Und dann nu Samsdoch und Sundoch. Hob Grod scho wieder amol mei LT umbaud. Ich hob amol nochgrechned 4 Räder und 8 Gabeln Do schdimmd doch wos ned.
> p.n.



komm scho mit, und stell dich ned so an, machen halt aweng blödsinn unterwegs, es hat ja heuer kanner was fohr (alpen x) drumm gemütlich


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2009)

wann und wo treffpkt der kalchreuttour am sonntag


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann und wo treffpkt der kalchreuttour am sonntag


Genau!!!!!
Erlanger vor!!!! Meldet euch!!!


----------



## B3ppo (3. April 2009)

Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Obi in Erlangen nähe Röthelheimalle/B4 vorschlagen. Zeitpunkt mir wurscht, 1100 ?


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Genau!!!!!
> Erlanger vor!!!! Meldet euch!!!



*Aufn breyer braucht Ihr eh ned warten. Heud is er ned zu spät kumma sondern gar nicht.*
Heud hod as Bubilein wieder schnell an Aufdrach von da Mutti gricht. Und schon is er Gschbrunga. Und lässd an Fahrradkolleng lings lieng.

Weil morgen is Kindergeburtstag und da muss des Haus glänzen ned das a blöds Gered aufkummd.

hob dann allans a schöne fränkische Tour gmachd. Matterhornparkplatz auf Trail nach Muggendorf, nauf zum Höhenweg, Spitzkehren, Muschelq. und Pavillion.
Aber des alles mid mein Friireida und Boxxer Ride ab 18 KG aufwärts.

be. es. Peter morgen kann ich nicht, muss meinem Schwager helfen, und dann hab ich ich noch einige Dinge vor.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2009)

@ Janson Janson und B3ppo.
Hallo Ihr Abodecher.

Ihr habt doch diese leichten Knieschützer ? Wie sind die so würdet Ihr die wieder kaufen? Habt Ihr die gleichen für die Ellenbogen. Ich erwäge mir vielleicht so einen Satz anzuschaffen.Zu welchem Hersteller würdet Ihr mir raten.

ztz Fragen über Fragen
Roland


----------



## B3ppo (3. April 2009)

Servus du einer 
Hab den KyleStrait Knieschützer und der lässt sich wirklich super treten. Hat ne Hartplastikschale vor der Kneischeibe und war schon mehrmals froh das er da war. Ist halt nix an Wade und Schienbein.
An den Ellenbogen hab ich die RaceFace. Die hast doch auch oder?
Bin mit beiden gut zufrieden, die RaceFace rutschen manchmal a weng.
Mehr Infos am Sonntag in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Aufn breyer braucht Ihr eh ned warten. Heud is er ned zu spät kumma sondern gar nicht.*
> Heud hod as Bubilein wieder schnell an Aufdrach von da Mutti gricht. Und schon is er Gschbrunga. Und lässd an Fahrradkolleng lings lieng.
> 
> Weil morgen is Kindergeburtstag und da muss des Haus glänzen ned das a blöds Gered aufkummd.
> ...


Blödwaffer!!!! 
Hon heud *freiwillig *mein Pool sauber gmachd und hod hald aweng länger dauert. Häsd dei blöds Handy eigschaldn dann häsders rechdzeidig erfohrn. Obber der Herr hod ja sei Middochssschläfla haldn müssn!!
Morg auf amol dem Schwocher helfn!! Das I ned lach!! Muffn wärsd hom dasd zumbrichsd!!!!

Könnersd mi eingli am Sundoch midnehma odder????

Bin heud nu aweng in di Häusner Wälder midm Cheeatah rumgfohrn und muss sogn: "Freerider +2,5er Muddy Mary und Forstautobahnen vertrogn si ned. Do hods mer auf den Geradn immer ganz schö den Dampf nausghaud.

Gemmer amol mid die Prügl Kanasurfn Roland?? Des is bestimmt subber!!!:kotz:


----------



## JansonJanson (3. April 2009)

REGEN

Sonntag


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> REGEN
> 
> Sonntag



Suchsd Streid odder wos????


----------



## JansonJanson (3. April 2009)

@Roland:

jepp würde ich mir wieder kaufen, wobei ich mir jetzt überlegen würde die d3o zu kaufen. Die Tragen sich noch besser und verhärten bei nem Schlag. Ich hab "nur" die normalen KyleStrait Patriot. Für die Ellbogen würd ich auch die d3o empfehlen. Kann meine gerne  mal probefahren wenn di net eggelst 

kumm na her ...


----------



## macmount (3. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hab Bock, aber KA DSAID



und ich hob dobblbogg - obbär übärhaubdsd kaa dsaid


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Blödwaffer!!!!
> Hon heud *freiwillig *mein Pool sauber gmachd und hod hald aweng länger dauert. Häsd dei blöds Handy eigschaldn dann häsders rechdzeidig erfohrn. Obber der Herr hod ja sei Middochssschläfla haldn müssn!!
> Morg auf amol dem Schwocher helfn!! Das I ned lach!! Muffn wärsd hom dasd zumbrichsd!!!!
> 
> ...



Ja Ja *freiwillich* das i ned lach. Du hosd vielleichd *freiwillich* in deina Nosn bohrd obba sond nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland:
> 
> jepp würde ich mir wieder kaufen, wobei ich mir jetzt überlegen würde die d3o zu kaufen. Die Tragen sich noch besser und verhärten bei nem Schlag. Ich hab "nur" die normalen KyleStrait Patriot. Für die Ellbogen würd ich auch die d3o empfehlen. Kann meine gerne  mal probefahren wenn di net eggelst
> 
> kumm na her ...



Hab mir die d3o gerade angesehen. Nicht schlecht die Dinger !
Welche Grösse hast du und wie gross bist du. 
S oder M das ist hier die Frage, oder SM


----------



## Axalp (4. April 2009)

Guten Morgen - nüchtern und ausgeschlafen. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.








Saddamchen schrieb:


> Blödwaffer!!!!
> Hon heud *freiwillig *mein Pool sauber gmachd und hod hald aweng länger dauert.



Wann steigt die Pool-Party?



RolandMC schrieb:


> Welche Grösse hast du und wie gross bist du.
> S oder M das ist hier die Frage, oder SM



Affen haben keine Konfektionsgröße! 

Bis gleich in Rothenbühl.


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

Hey, ich hab die d30  ellbogenschützer, schaun gut aus, man hat aber nicht so die Beugefreiheit, und wenn man se weng in Richtung Unterarm schiebt dass man sich besser bewegen kann dann rutschen se........aber sind scho gut, hab keinen Vergleich zu den anderen Schützern dieser Art..........aber sind halt viel zu teuer......eigentlich

die Kyle Strait Kniedinger sind super, voll leicht und saubequem.......


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Ja *freiwillich* das i ned lach. Du hosd vielleichd *freiwillich* in deina Nosn bohrd obba sond nix.


Nimmsd mi etz morg mid odder ned???


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Affen haben keine Konfektionsgröße!
> 
> Bis gleich in Rothenbühl.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

saddamchen schrieb:


> nimmsd mi etz morg mid odder ned???



*nein*


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab die d30  ellbogenschützer, schaun gut aus, man hat aber nicht so die Beugefreiheit, und wenn man se weng in Richtung Unterarm schiebt dass man sich besser bewegen kann dann rutschen se........aber sind scho gut, hab keinen Vergleich zu den anderen Schützern dieser Art..........aber sind halt viel zu teuer......eigentlich
> 
> die Kyle Strait Kniedinger sind super, voll leicht und saubequem.......



Wann bisd mol widd DAHAM. Dann bring ich dir dei Geld vorbei und du zeigsd ma amol die Dinga.


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

jetzt bin ich daheim............
ich kann am Montag mal bei dir vorbeischauen, da muss ich abends wieder auf ARbeit, da bietet sichs an......

War heut früh mit den Bamberchern weng unterwegs, eher ne kleine Tour, aber die haben ganz schön angezogen vom Tempo her........
Hab heut am Brotzeittrail kläglich versagt, die Schlüsselstelle bin ich 4 mal angefahren. Nicht geschafft.......oh mann..........Markus mit seinem SX Trail auf Anhieb sauber durchgerumpelt. Am Blockmeer wenn mich der Markus net aufgehalten hätte wär ich auch erstmal sauber abgeflogen. Bei dem Block kurz vorm Jochen-Gedächtnis-Eck hat mich der Friedel das erste mal aufgefangen, kurz nach der Oswaldhöhle hat mich ein Baum gebremst, sonst hätts richtig weh getan......so blöd hab ich mich nichtmal angestellt wie ich das Zeug das erste mal gefahren bin.....bin fast weng demotiviert grad........naja, aber a Gaudi wars allemal.......so allaans mitm Friedel seim Gschmarri.......


----------



## Axalp (4. April 2009)

Servus Leut,

ich bin auch wieder daheim. War eine super Tour heute. Dabei waren Peter, Martina, Wolfi, Marcel (speedy), Domm, Thomas und ich.

Strecke: Rothenbühl-Wartleiten-Neideck-Muggendorf-E-Berg-Moritz-Altersheimtrail-Weissmarter-Schottersmühle-E-Berg-Adlerstein usw. 

Wetter, Stimmung, Verhältnisse top! (Gleichgewicht war nach gestern zumindest bei mir auch noch net so da...). Tempo war übrigens auch top, d.h. locker AX-mäßig die Berge rauf.

Ich bin die Tour allerdings nicht komplett gefahren, weil mir mitten im Berg des Schweigens genau das passiert ist:

















Ob's auf die Bike-Park-Besuche oder meine martialische Fahrweise zurückzuführen ist, ist mir wurst. Neuer Hinterbau ist schon unterwegs.

Allerdings komm ich schon ins grübeln, ob ich mir nicht in der nächsten Zeit was neues zulegen soll...


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich daheim............
> ich kann am Montag mal bei dir vorbeischauen, da muss ich abends wieder auf ARbeit, da bietet sichs an......
> 
> War heut früh mit den Bamberchern weng unterwegs, eher ne kleine Tour, aber die haben ganz schön angezogen vom Tempo her........
> Hab heut am Brotzeittrail kläglich versagt, die Schlüsselstelle bin ich 4 mal angefahren. Nicht geschafft.......oh mann..........Markus mit seinem SX Trail auf Anhieb sauber durchgerumpelt. Am Blockmeer wenn mich der Markus net aufgehalten hätte wär ich auch erstmal sauber abgeflogen. Bei dem Block kurz vorm Jochen-Gedächtnis-Eck hat mich der Friedel das erste mal aufgefangen, kurz nach der Oswaldhöhle hat mich ein Baum gebremst, sonst hätts richtig weh getan......so blöd hab ich mich nichtmal angestellt wie ich das Zeug das erste mal gefahren bin.....bin fast weng demotiviert grad........naja, aber a Gaudi wars allemal.......so allaans mitm Friedel seim Gschmarri.......



Überleg mal was dir fehlt !?
Bamberger Markus das erste mal durch Sauber sog i
Des Blockmeer is doch eh a Scheiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2009)

ja schö wars wieder, bin ja froh das ned bloss die freaks frecken
@tom , wieviel hm u km waren des heut


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2009)

von wegen blockmeer ascheiss,mir gfälts gut, und es gibt ja einige varianten, die man fahren kann, was issn  jetzt morgen genau , wann und wo treffpkt, und schoschi nimms ned so schwer, wär ja gemein wennst alles fährst und nix dafür gmacht hast, du bist halt mal a fauler sack


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist halt mal a fauler sack


.........hast ja recht......


@Axalp: genau, was neues.....wird scho lang mal Zeit.......kauf dir des neue Helius....alter.....dann fahr ich aber nimmer mit dir.....


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2009)

warum bist ned bei uns mit gfohren


----------



## B3ppo (4. April 2009)

So wir sind von ner schönen Downhill-Session am Rathsberg auch zurück. Alles ganz, und auf die Fotos vom Bernd bin ich gespannt.
Morgen laden die Erlanger um 11 zu den Kalchitrails. Treffpunkt: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=obi+erlangen&vps=6&jsv=151e&sll=49.588792,11.032698&sspn=0.009028,0.026178&ie=UTF8&ei=fIvXSZeHFo-I2wK2vYjJCQ&sig2=Ov9Axc5kPWfsxQYp7Ym-rw&cd=1&cid=49590559,11035170,5643955298715953744&li=lmd&z=14&t=m
Wenn es andere Vorschläge gibt oder ne andere Zeit, wir sind flexibel


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> von wegen blockmeer ascheiss,mir gfälts gut, und es gibt ja einige varianten, die man fahren kann, was issn  jetzt morgen genau , wann und wo treffpkt, und schoschi nimms ned so schwer, wär ja gemein wennst alles fährst und nix dafür gmacht hast, du bist halt mal a fauler sack


Stimmt Blokmeer is ka Scheiß sondern a großer Scheiß
Und des middn Schosch schdimmd a Ohne Fleiß kein Preis


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

@ Ransom eine bekannte Bruchstelle. Ja nicht nur Fusion.


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> warum bist ned bei uns mit gfohren



muss erst mal wieder klein anfangen...waren ja nur 20km heut und 600hm oder so


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und des middn Schosch schdimmd a Ohne Fleiß kein Preis



..ich zeigs euch scho noch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> muss erst mal wieder klein anfangen...waren ja nur 20km heut und 600hm oder so



Hey des is doch a richtige Tour, fahr halt amol wieder mit z. B. morgen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

@ Axalp
wie bissdn eigentlich wieder zurückgekommen?


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Was haltet Ihr davon?
Hibike 49 â¬


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> muss erst mal wieder klein anfangen...waren ja nur 20km heut und 600hm oder so



passt scho schoschi, immerhin bist wieder mal gfohren, km u hm bei uns weiss ich ned, waren aber glaub ich a ned zuviel
@roland, was nimmst denn morgen für a kiste mit, hoff ich bekomm bald wieder mei freak, schneller bergauf und besser zu versetzen


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2009)

@roland was willst den jetzt mit solch gamaschen, stinken dei protektoren so arg.
frag doch mal den jochen ob er morgen a mitfährt, den hab ich ja scho lang nemmer gsehen


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2009)

was ist denn genau morgen geplant? eigentlich kann ich nur nachmittags..........muss ich noch abchecken.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> passt scho schoschi, immerhin bist wieder mal gfohren, km u hm bei uns weiss ich ned, waren aber glaub ich a ned zuviel
> @roland, was nimmst denn morgen für a kiste mit, hoff ich bekomm bald wieder mei freak, schneller bergauf und besser zu versetzen



A schwarzes midd aner Dobbelbrüggn, des is schö schwer, und ich brauch endlich widda Kraft in die Bana.
Des Freak bergauf schneller . Hod dich am End der speedy bergauf recht versägt.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland was willst den jetzt mit solch gamaschen, stinken dei protektoren so arg.
> frag doch mal den jochen ob er morgen a mitfährt, den hab ich ja scho lang nemmer gsehen



Brodegdorn sinn frisch gwaschn obba die machd ma so seldn no weils so unhandlich senn. Vielleichd is des bei dennan leichdn a weng anders.
Middn Freund Jochen hob i erst am Freichdoch gwadscht. Der is nu  a bissl Krank und  Dsaid hod er des Wochenend a ned. Des ko i aber ned versteh weil die erwan doch kurz und do konna doch unda der Woch alles erledigen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Also für alle noch einmal.
Morgen 11.00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr beim Obi Baumarkt. Dort treffen wir uns und warten auf unsere Erlanger Kollegen (ausgeschlossen sind Sonntagsschichtler).
Breyer hod gsochd er kummd aber wir wissen ja alle was wir von solchen Aussagen zu halten haben.


----------



## Domm. (4. April 2009)

Laut Thomas seim Dacho worn´s bis Rothenbühl 1270 HöMes.

Ich hob in Erboch knapp 70 KM abglesen  (a halber hod nu gfeld),
laut Wandeakaddn hob i on mein Hausberch die Fuchzeähunad HM
vullgmachd. Wos so a Doppio und a Stügg Kung (Milch & Zucker 
EBS) alles nu aus an rauskitzln ko.

Om lezdn Beaich hob i nix naufgschoom, hob obber 2 
verschnaufbausn brauchd.

Die Abfahrt vorm Benggla hobi heud as öaschdemol brobierd.

Bissher längsde & höchsde Dour.

[gluchschaissä]


RolandMC schrieb:


> Jochen... Der is nu a bissl Krank und ka Dsaid hod er des Wochenend a ned.


 
Wenn er ka Dsaid net hod, dann konner a midfoan.
[/gluchschaissä]


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Laut Thomas seim Dacho worn´s bis Rothenbühl 1270 HöMes.
> 
> Ich hob in Erboch knapp 70 KM abglesen  (a halber hod nu gfeld),
> laut Wandeakaddn hob i on mein Hausberch die Fuchzeähunad HM
> ...



Hob i scho korigierd. Hosd vom Bängla o die rechde oder linge Abfoad gnumma?


----------



## OldSchool (4. April 2009)

Bin morgen auch dabei.



Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Leut,
> ......
> Ob's auf die Bike-Park-Besuche oder meine martialische Fahrweise zurückzuführen ist, ist mir wurst. Neuer Hinterbau ist schon unterwegs.
> 
> Allerdings komm ich schon ins grübeln, ob ich mir nicht in der nächsten Zeit was neues zulegen soll...



Jetzt ist auch klar warum manche Rahmen etwas schwerer sind.


----------



## Domm. (4. April 2009)

@Roland
Die ganz linke (Chickenway).


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Leut,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin die Tour allerdings nicht komplett gefahren, weil mir mitten im Berg des Schweigens genau das passiert ist:


Hmmmm!??? Was reimt sich den auf Scott!???
Fällt mir jetzt eigentlich spontan nur Schrott ein!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt ist auch klar warum manche Rahmen etwas schwerer sind.



Und warum sind manche Fahrer schwerer??? 
(Ähnlichkeiten mir Fahrern aus Leutenbach sind nicht zufällig und spiegeln die Meinung des Autors wieder!!)


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2009)

@ Markus: Morgen Männerrad oder John-Boy Hobel???
(Ramsom ist aus dem Rennen oder???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (5. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Roland und Bernd
nehmt eher was wendiges hier sind teilweise verwinkelte Singeltrails und engstehende Bäume angesagt. Gelände ist nicht so steinig und hart wie in der Fränkischen.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und warum sind manche Fahrer schwerer???
> (Ähnlichkeiten mir Fahrern aus Leutenbach sind nicht zufällig und spiegeln die Meinung des Autors wieder!!)



Na ja der Roland hält auch ein bischen was aus.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @Roland und Bernd
> nehmt eher was wendiges hier sind teilweise verwinkelte Singeltrails und engstehende Bäume angesagt. Gelände ist nicht so steinig und hart wie in der Fränkischen.
> ...



Ja stimmt schon das schwarze ist eigentlich overdressed. Aber der Trainingsefekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Soll ja a Spassrunde werden und keine Rennradlerrunde. Und ich hoff der Markus nimmt a sein Big Shit.
Der Bernd nimmt ja auch sei schwarzes, wenn er mir zu schnell wird hau ich Ihm einen Ast in die Felge und schon sind wir wieder gleich schnell.


----------



## OldSchool (5. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon das schwarze ist eigentlich overdressed. Aber der Trainingsefekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Soll ja a Spassrunde werden und keine Rennradlerrunde. Und ich hoff der Markus nimmt a sein Big Shit.
> Der Bernd nimmt ja auch sei schwarzes, wenn er mir zu schnell wird hau ich Ihm einen Ast in die Felge und schon sind wir wieder gleich schnell.



Dann würde ich aber gut frühstücken.


----------



## Axalp (5. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...Und ich hoff der Markus nimmt a sein Big Shit.
> ..


----------



## Axalp (5. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Axalp: .......kauf dir des neue Helius........



>4000.- 

=> Wenn ich in meinem nächsten Leben vielleicht 'mal AT werde.

Ist aber schon geil das Teil.


----------



## Schoschi (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> >4000.-
> 
> => Wenn ich in meinem nächsten Leben vielleicht 'mal AT werde.
> 
> Ist aber schon geil das Teil.



scheiß nei, kaufst dir den Rahmenkitt und nimmst dei alten Teile mit dann kommst billiger........die Kiste ist es aber auch wert......
und wenn du ka Geld hast....wer dann??? wohnt in ner wg, fährt ein kleines Auto. muss nicht 30km zur Arbeit fahren und Sprit verblasen......dei Zilli ist bestimmt auch günstig im Unterhalt.....!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2009)

zurück vom Bikerglück 
war eine super Tour durch die Wälder, vielen Dank an die beiden Scouts Andreas und Bernd (nein nicht Breyer). Flowige Trails mit eingearbeiteten Herzbeschleunigern. Sehr gut. War auch super für die Kondi 18,5 KG Hobel im All Mountain Tempo bewegt.


----------



## Axalp (5. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> zurück vom Bikerglück
> war eine super Tour durch die Wälder, vielen Dank an die beiden Scouts Andreas und Bernd (nein nicht Breyer). Flowige Trails mit eingearbeiteten Herzbeschleunigern. Sehr gut. War auch super für die Kondi 18,5 KG Hobel im All Mountain Tempo bewegt.



Klasse Tour. Leider falsches Rad für mich kleine Maus.

GPS-Daten gibbet es bei mir. Für Euch zum Freundschaftspreis von 10.- 


----------



## B3ppo (5. April 2009)

Das war heut ne schöne Runde. Nur der CC Markus war halt Bikemäßig etwas schlecht ausgestattet 
Jetzt probier ich nochmal die Bilder von gestern hier reinzustellen. Echt toll was ne gscheite Kamera kann:
Airtime






Kurventechnik





Me





Kurze Airtime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2009)

Schei...ße!!! Jan's Wunsch ging in Erfüllung!! Es regnet!!!
Aber halt warum stört mich das nicht?
Ach ich war ja 5,5 Std. bei Sonneschein biken.!!
Wie isses den so in der Apotheke Jan???


@ all: War heute super und mal was anderes wie die fränkische. Riecht nach Wiederholung. 
Und die Hupferei hod ja a scho ganz gut glabbd bei mir fürn Onfong!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> GPS-Daten gibbet es bei mir. Für Euch zum Freundschaftspreis von 10.- 


Zahnverlust gibt es bei mir für dich gratis!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klasse Tour. Leider falsches Rad für mich kleine Maus.
> 
> GPS-Daten gibbet es bei mir. Für Euch zum Freundschaftspreis von 10.- 



Hab dir ja gesagt nimm den DH. Wärst jetzt auch schon auf alle Fälle daheim. 
Freundschaftspreise sind 5.


----------



## OldSchool (5. April 2009)

Ja war echt eine schÃ¶ne Tour. Mit mehr Leuten kann man eher Mal was ausprobieren als alleine.

Die letzten 20min bin ich dann im Regen gefahren. 
War dann ziemlich fertig.



Axalp schrieb:


> GPS-Daten gibbet es bei mir. FÃ¼r Euch zum Freundschaftspreis von 10.- â¬



Sparst schon fÃ¼r dein Nicolai?


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2009)

muss kurz noch mal bissi posen ... wenn ich schon nicht mit biken gehen konnte heute ... 






heute hatte ich so viele Kunden wie unter der Woche an 2 Tagen ... 
lustig lustig

hoffe hatte eine schöne Tour heute, wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen !


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sparst schon für dein Nicolai?





RolandMC schrieb:


> Freundschaftspreise sind 5.



Der Schwabe spart immer!!! Beim Geld hört die Freundschaft auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2009)

werde heute um 16.30 eine Runde fränkische fahren, parkplatz wie immer, Trail Muggendorf, Höhenweg, Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, und Pavillion wenn einer Lust hat anrufen. *Dienstag keine Dsaid *


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2009)

heut hab ich ka zeit, und morgen muss ich a erst mal guckn wann ich von der arbeit raus komm, der 10std tag reisst ned ab.
Lago an ostern ist abgsagt, die haben pisse gemeldet und kühler,also was könnt mer den mal wieder fohren, fränkische is an ostern meist ned toll, wegen rotsocken. am nürnberger steinbrüchlein wers gut, haben aber keinen guide, wolfi ist ostern weg, und ich hab da kann plan, vielleicht hat jemand von euch ne idee


----------



## JansonJanson (6. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werde heute um 16.30 eine Runde fränkische fahren, parkplatz wie immer, Trail Muggendorf, Höhenweg, Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, und Pavillion wenn einer Lust hat anrufen. *Dienstag keine Dsaid *



Freiberufler müsst mer sa ... 
und an hoam der oalles moacht woas mer ner soagt ...


----------



## Domm. (6. April 2009)

Hier mal der Eindruck von meinem ersten Sturz.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/321187

Hab das am Sa übersehen, und gestern.


----------



## B3ppo (6. April 2009)

So grad nochmal gemütlich auf den Kalchis unterwegs gewesen. Toll dass die direkt vor der Haustür sind 
Mittwoch hab ich Dsaid, hätt auch Bock auf Fränkische, halt meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik angemessen. Bräucht aber nen Guide, sonst wirds Erlangen-Marloffstein-Hetzles werden.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So grad nochmal gemütlich auf den Kalchis unterwegs gewesen. Toll dass die direkt vor der Haustür sind
> Mittwoch hab ich Dsaid, hätt auch Bock auf Fränkische, halt meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik angemessen. Bräucht aber nen Guide, sonst wirds Erlangen-Marloffstein-Hetzles werden.


 mittwoch ka dzeit


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So grad nochmal gemütlich auf den Kalchis unterwegs gewesen. Toll dass die direkt vor der Haustür sind
> Mittwoch hab ich Dsaid, hätt auch Bock auf Fränkische, halt meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik angemessen. Bräucht aber nen Guide, sonst wirds Erlangen-Marloffstein-Hetzles werden.



Mittwoch Dsaid hab ich. Wie viel Uhr  ?
So zurück vom Trail bin bergauf gefahren wie ein nasser Sack.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja schö wars wieder, bin ja froh das ned bloss die freaks frecken
> @tom , wieviel hm u km waren des heut



kleiner Nachtrag zum Samstag, aber ich war vorher noch nicht in der Lage meine Tastatur fehlerfrei zu bedienen.

Die Tour in der Fränkischen waren lt. SIGMA  46,61 km und 1277 HM bei einer reinen Fahrzeit von 3:47 Std.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> muss kurz noch mal bissi posen ... wenn ich schon nicht mit biken gehen konnte heute ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Bildchen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch Dsaid hab ich. Wie viel Uhr  ?
> So zurück vom Trail bin bergauf gefahren wie ein nasser Sack.


Könnte evtl auch wenn es nicht zu früh ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (6. April 2009)

Ich bin flexibel, hab den ganzen Mittwoch frei, aber auch noch genug anderes zu erledigen. Denk mal euch passt es nachmittags so ab 15-16 Uhr am besten?
Der erste Grill der Saison ist jetzt langsam ausgeglüht, der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Treffen wir uns am Schwimmbad ?
Könen ja dann rauf Richtung Neideck  dann Treppentrail runter auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Höhenweg, Spitzkehren,Muschel und wenn wir Lust haben Pavillion.
Bin aber auch für alles andere offen, mir ist es egal !


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin aber auch für alles andere offen, mir ist es egal !



   

Dann würd ich 10*Rasengitterberg & Blockmeer vorschlagen, wenn's Dir so egal ist.


----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2009)

Sei mal ganz leis Markus, wer sein Bike kaputt macht kann wohl net sauber fahren 
@ Oland: hört sich gut an, kenn zwar nur die Hälfte aber bin ja offen für neues 
Wo ist das Schwimmbad? Welche Zeit? Cheater bitte melden!


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann würd ich 10*Rasengitterberg & Blockmeer vorschlagen, wenn's Dir so egal ist.



Blockmeer hört sich gut an.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

Wie viel uhr schwebt euch denn  Mittwoch vor ... woar schon lang nimmer mit den alten Herrn ufff Achs 

kann Bock jetzt 2 Tage GA 1 to Nightride zu machen ...


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Sei mal ganz leis Markus, wer sein Bike kaputt macht kann wohl net sauber fahren
> @ Oland: hört sich gut an, kenn zwar nur die Hälfte aber bin ja offen für neues
> Wo ist das Schwimmbad? Welche Zeit? Cheater bitte melden!



Durch Ebermannstadt durch Richtung Gasseldorf, an der letzten Ampel rechts Richtung Kanndorf Moggast. Nach einer gezogenen links Kurve leicht bergan steht ein Schild links runter zum Schwimmbad am Parkplatz ist dann Treffpunkt.
Aber hören wir uns noch an was unser Ignitor zu sagen hat.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wie viel uhr schwebt euch denn  Mittwoch vor ... woar schon lang nimmer mit den alten Herrn ufff Achs
> 
> kann Bock jetzt 2 Tage GA 1 to Nightride zu machen ...


Treffpunkt 16.00. das würde gehen da in den beiden osterwochen eh ned soviel los ist.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Ach ja ich habe gestern meine 66 ATA zurückbekommen. Alle "Innereien" wurden entfernt und auf 2009 umgebaut. Werde erstmal die einbauen bin schon gespannt wann es das Ding wieder zerreist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 16.00. das würde gehen da in den beiden osterwochen eh ned soviel los ist.



ok dann bin ich raus ... 16.00 ist unmachbar ...


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ok dann bin ich raus ... 16.00 ist unmachbar ...


Wann würde es dir denn passen ?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann würde es dir denn passen ?



ich glaub gegen 16.30 könnt ich hier raus , und 17.00 Uhr bei euch da hinten sein ... davor - no way ... aber wenns euch zu spät wird müssts nur sagen, dann muss ich mir hier keinen Stress machen ...


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich glaub gegen 16.30 könnt ich hier raus , und 17.00 Uhr bei euch da hinten sein ... davor - no way ... aber wenns euch zu spät wird müssts nur sagen, dann muss ich mir hier keinen Stress machen ...


Mir wäre 17.30 -17.45 egal. Mal sehen was die anderen sagen. Aber fahren muss ich unbedingt, hab die 66 ATA jetzt drin. Die muss ich natürlich unbedingt probieren.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2009)

So jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
Freibad ab 17:00 wird meiner Meinung nach zu knapp.
Mein Vorschlag deshalb. Christopher, Mops und ich treffen uns um 16:00 am Freibad. Wir fahren dann die bekannte Runde mit Treppentrail usw. bis Muggendorf. Jan ist um 17:00 Uhr an der MAtterhornwand und fährt von dort auf dem Radweg nach Muggendorf. Dann gehts gemeinsam weiter.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
> Freibad ab 17:00 wird meiner Meinung nach zu knapp.
> Mein Vorschlag deshalb. Christopher, Mops und ich treffen uns um 16:00 am Freibad. Wir fahren dann die bekannte Runde mit Treppentrail usw. bis Muggendorf. Jan ist um 17:00 Uhr an der MAtterhornwand und fährt von dort auf dem Radweg nach Muggendorf. Dann gehts gemeinsam weiter.



Bist du ein schlauer man meint du hast studiert.
Wegen mir können wir das so machen. Aber wir werden keine Stunde über den Treppentrail nach Muggendorf brauchen. Aber !! Ah !! halt ich vergaß du bist ja dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist du ein schlauer man meint du hast studiert.
> Wegen mir können wir das so machen. Aber wir werden keine Stunde über den Treppentrail nach Muggendorf brauchen. Aber !! Ah !! halt ich vergaß du bist ja dabei.



is doas a oaspielung ?! 

wenn mir einer ncoh sagt wo ich wann sein muss, bzw. das in Google Earth - Google Maps ... oder so was ... 

dann werd ich probieren es zu schaffen ...


----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2009)

Find die Idee vom Bernd super, dann kann der Sonntagsarbeiter auch mal wieder aufs Bike und wir genießen ab vier die Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> is doas a oaspielung ?!
> 
> wenn mir einer ncoh sagt wo ich wann sein muss, bzw. das in Google Earth - Google Maps ... oder so was ...
> 
> dann werd ich probieren es zu schaffen ...


Also..... Du fährst durch Streitberg Richtung Muggendorf.
Nach Streitberg komm eine langgezogene Rechtskurve. Am Anfang der Kurve geht links ein Weg den Berg hoch. Da ist auch gleich ein Parkplatz.
Von dort fährst du wieder Richtung B470 (MIT RAD!!!)und dort auf dem Ragweg nach Muggendorf (ca.2-3Km). In Muggedorf ist Links so ein Kajak und Radverleih. Danach kommt ein großer geteerter Platz. 
TREFFPUNKT IST IM LINK OBEN LINKS!!!!!
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=49.804691,11.258712&spn=0.00259,0.004807&t=h&z=18
Wenn du das nicht findest nenne ich dich ab morgen Roland!!!


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2009)

Servus,

geht am Donnerstag nachmittag was zamm? Am besten was technisches ohne viel Kondianforderung für mich Ausdauerlegastheniker.........? 


Vorausgesetzt mein Bruder braucht mich net, der wollt die Woche irgendwelche Trapezbleche oder sowas schleppen


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also..... Du fährst durch Streitberg Richtung Muggendorf.
> Nach Streitberg komm eine langgezogene Rechtskurve. Am Anfang der Kurve geht links ein Weg den Berg hoch. Da ist auch gleich ein Parkplatz.
> Von dort fährst du wieder Richtung B470 (MIT RAD!!!)und dort auf dem *Ragweg* nach Muggendorf (ca.2-3Km). In Muggedorf ist Links so ein Kajak und Radverleih. Danach kommt ein großer geteerter Platz.
> TREFFPUNKT IST IM LINK OBEN LINKS!!!!!
> ...



Was ist ein Ragweg
Du musst den Weg schon genau beschreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> is doas a oaspielung ?!
> 
> wenn mir einer ncoh sagt wo ich wann sein muss, bzw. das in Google Earth - Google Maps ... oder so was ...
> 
> dann werd ich probieren es zu schaffen ...



Entschuldigung Ihr seid ja alle schlau


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Find die Idee vom Bernd super, dann kann der Sonntagsarbeiter auch mal wieder aufs Bike und wir genießen ab vier die Sonnenstrahlen



Die Idee vom Bernd find ich auch super, ich find nur den Bernd nicht so super.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

muss amoal schaua das i roaus kumm ....  wär scho luschtisch ... 

Wer von euch Nasen hat denn mal Lust am Donnerstag Morgen - Vormittag - Mittag rum den Rathsberg mit mir unsicher zu machen - Voraussetzung keine Kondition ( Hallo Schosch  ) - und nur a guads Radl ... Bedingungen sind zur Zeit noch Ideal, noch Restfeuchte (nein kein Schlamm) und noch nicht zu staubtrocken ...


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> muss amoal schaua das i roaus kumm ....  wär scho luschtisch ...
> 
> Wer von euch Nasen hat denn mal Lust am Donnerstag Morgen - Vormittag - Mittag rum den Rathsberg mit mir unsicher zu machen - Voraussetzung keine Kondition ( Hallo Schosch  ) - und nur a guads Radl ... Bedingungen sind zur Zeit noch Ideal, noch Restfeuchte (nein kein Schlamm) und noch nicht zu staubtrocken ...



Wann wär denn der späteste Termin? Wo würd ma uns treffen und wie lang willst da fahren? Hab nämlich Nachtschicht die Woche da ists weng blöd mit früh aufstehen......


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wann wär denn der späteste Termin? Wo würd ma uns treffen und wie lang willst da fahren? Hab nämlich Nachtschicht die Woche da ists weng blöd mit früh aufstehen......



also ich bin rel. früh oben ... 9 - 10Uhr ... wollt so bis 14.00 - 15.00 fahren ... je nachdem wann die Regierung nach Erlangen kommt 

aber das kläre ich noch ab ... würdest den wieder finden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2009)

hmm gute Frage, der ist doch einfach auf der anderen Straßenseite von den alten Trails oder net...wo parkt man da eigentlich am besten?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2009)

jo isses ... 
fährst einfach von Erlangen aus den Rathsberg hoch, und in der letzten links Serpentine parkst Du kurz davor. Da ist so ne kleine "Einfahrt" , kann sein das dann dort auch mein Auto steht, wollt Do evtl bissi Set-up-en ...
und bin bis ca. 14.30 oben .... 

@Rest: werd für morgen absagen, ist mir doch zu tricky die Apo 2h "alleine" zu lassen, aber ihr dürft euch gern aufgefordert sehen am Do an Rathsberg zu kommen


----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spass am Rathsberg, denn da steh ich in der Apo - unabkömmlich 
Wir treffen uns dann morgen um 4 am Schwimmbad. Mal sehn wie guts mit dem Versetzten klappt...


----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spass am Rathsberg, denn da steh ich in der Apo - unabkömmlich
> Wir treffen uns dann morgen um 4 am Schwimmbad. Mal sehn wie guts mit dem Versetzten klappt...


Habe erst am Freitag den Roland super versetzt!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe erst am Freitag den Roland super versetzt!!!!!!



Blödmann und da bist du drauf Stolz !!
Werd morgen mal meine Faust auf dein Auge "setzen"


----------



## JansonJanson (8. April 2009)

@Saddamchen: gestern wieder in deinem "Kaff" gewesen  bzw. hab mir die Ehre gegeben mal durchzufahren... muss schon sagen da hat es wirklcih schlechtesten gerochen  ... ne spass bei Seite, moagst irgendwann mal mitfoahrn ... is zwar nur GA 1 aber dumm labern geht selbst da ... 
Woarn dann knapp 50km in 2h mit nem Puls von 130 im Schnitt...hoat mit guad gschaffd und hei brummt mir der oarsch - kumm irgndwie ned mid dem "rennsaddl" zurand ...


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: gestern wieder in deinem "Kaff" gewesen  bzw. hab mir die Ehre gegeben mal durchzufahren... muss schon sagen da hat es wirklcih schlechtesten gerochen  ... ne spass bei Seite, moagst irgendwann mal mitfoahrn ... is zwar nur GA 1 aber dumm labern geht selbst da ...
> Woarn dann knapp 50km in 2h mit nem Puls von 130 im Schnitt...hoat mit guad gschaffd und hei brummt mir der oarsch - kumm irgndwie ned mid dem "rennsaddl" zurand ...


DO kömma uns freili amol dreffn. Kummsd noch Hausn und dann former zurügg noch Erlang/Eldersdorf. Dann homma zumindesd auf der Hälfd aweng a gwaff.


----------



## Schoschi (8. April 2009)

@janson: werd morgen erst nachmittags weng hier radeln, hab Nachtschicht und konnt heut nur 4h pennen......des wird mir dann zu früh morgen.......


----------



## JansonJanson (8. April 2009)

is ok ... schoad schaod .. jetzt muss i allanz Spoass hoam ... 

@Roland: sag dam Lehrling anfach sull den ladn moal allnz schmeissn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> is ok ... schoad schaod .. jetzt muss i allanz Spoass hoam ...
> 
> @Roland: sag dam Lehrling anfach sull den ladn moal allnz schmeissn


Des geht ned so einfach der is nu zu neu! Und er is a Geselle also a ausgeleander Stift. Wenn i Lerling zu Ihm so is er beleidichtd.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2009)

Heute mit Bernd und Christopher oder unterwegs gewesen.

Teffpunkt Freibad, Dann Richtung Ruine rauf über den Treppentrail runter nach Muggendorf rauf zum Brotzeittrail danach Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentrail und Muschelquelle war also alles dabei. 

20 KM 600 HM und 11 Schnitt des is mid die schwern Hobel in Ordnung.
Christopher hod heud amol einige Schmankerl der Fränkischen kennaglernt.
Er is fürs erste mol sehr gut gfoan wir ham teilweise richtiges Birdriding am Brotzeit und an der Muschelquelln  gmacht.

*Bin heud bei der Muschelquelln auch ohne versetzn rumkumma. Aufn Block richtig runterbremsd und rum um die Kurfn*
Des worn heud widda amol richdichn 3,5 Std Spass "Bergauf foan ausgnumma"

b.s. 5 Kurfn nochn Block Richtung Muschelquelln hob i dann voller Glücksgefühle um anne Kurfn rumsleidn wolln dabei is mei hinters Rod on aner Wurzl hengabliem und mich hods halb übern Lenker gezogn.  Die Brodegdorn und an Breyer sei Dank das ma nix großardich weh dud, denn der hod gsochd zieh dei brodegdorn on.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2009)

hat jemand lust am freitag in nürnberch a tour zu fohren, wolfi ist freitag noch da, der könnt bestimmt guiden im stabrüchla


----------



## B3ppo (8. April 2009)

So daheim, geduscht und satt 
War ne schöne Tour heut. Bergauf hat man gesehen, was ein leichtes Fahrrad kann  und bergab wo noch viel viel Fahrtechnik bei mir fehlt. Aber Übung macht den Meister, also freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Mal.
Schöne Feiertage, ich bin ab morgen erstmal 4 Tage im platten Norden, da brauchts kein Mountainbike


----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat jemand lust am freitag in nürnberch a tour zu fohren, wolfi ist freitag noch da, der könnt bestimmt guiden im stabrüchla



Können wir gern machen!
Steinbrüchlein wäre ein guter Ausgangspunkt.
Dort ist vieles möglich. Technisch orientierte Ausfahrt mit wenigen km/hm oder mehr in Richtung Tour oder auch eine Kombination aus beiden.
Die Uhrzeit ist für mich kein Problem.

Oder doch besser Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle, Pavillon ...  , da weiß man was man hat 
Ok, die Rotsocken werden am Freitag in der Fränkischen eine neue Herausforderung darstellen


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2009)

Ich hab morgen leider nur früh Zeit, das Steinbrüchlein hätte ich mir gerne mal angetan! 
Werd morgen schon um 9.00 Uhr starten und bei uns eine Runde bis 11.30 Uhr drehen. Danach ist Fisch grillen angesagt.
Super denn essen darf ich ihn sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Oder doch besser Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle, Pavillon ...  , da weiß man was man hat



Ist das Ironisch gemeint  Aud dieser Tour kann ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr verfahren, die kenne sogar ich.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2009)

@wolfi, ich funk dich heut abend an wegen morgen, und der roland kann dich und mich glaub ich nemmer leidenda er nie mitfährt wenn wir beide was ausmachen, da sind sei ausreden ja noch besser als den schoschi seina


----------



## Axalp (9. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...Danach ist Fisch grillen angesagt.
> Super denn essen darf ich ihn sowieso nicht...



Spielst halt a bissle mit Deinem Schniedel... da hast Fischgeruch und Spass gleichzeitig. 

Man merkt, dass ein langes Wochenende naht...


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Spielst halt a bissle mit Deinem Schniedel... da hast Fischgeruch und Spass gleichzeitig.
> 
> Man merkt, dass ein langes Wochenende naht...



Markus ich erkenne dich nicht mehr wieder. ts. ts.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi, ich funk dich heut abend an wegen morgen, und der roland kann dich und mich glaub ich nemmer leidenda er nie mitfährt wenn wir beide was ausmachen, da sind sei ausreden ja noch besser als den schoschi seina



Ja stimmt, mit blutigen Anfängern fahre ich nicht so gerne, da leidet mein Fahrstil drunter.


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2009)

Wie siehts am Samstag ab 13.00 Uhr aus. Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde ?

Wie wäre es mit Zwecklesgr.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat jemand lust am freitag in nürnberch a tour zu fohren, wolfi ist freitag noch da, der könnt bestimmt guiden im stabrüchla





RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Samstag ab 13.00 Uhr aus. Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde ?


HAbe über die Feiertage wenig Zeit. Anja muß heute Arbeiten und ich auf Junior aufpassen. Morgen bin ich in der Allianzarena bei den Bayernloosern! 
Sonntag hat die Schwiegermutter GEburtstag und Montag Vormittag muß das Frauchen wieder arbeiten. KAnn ne längere Runde also nur Montagnachmittag drehen!!!


----------



## macmount (10. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> HAbe über die Feiertage wenig Zeit. Anja muß heute Arbeiten und ich auf Junior aufpassen. Morgen bin ich in der Allianzarena bei den Bayernloosern!
> Sonntag hat die Schwiegermutter GEburtstag und Montag Vormittag muß das Frauchen wieder arbeiten. KAnn ne längere Runde also nur Montagnachmittag drehen!!!



roland - du hosd rächd - der will nimmä mid diä foän - laudä dumma ausreedn er könnd ja sain glaan nain ruggsogg baggn

örschde roodduär in demm joohr 30 km null hm (kanool)


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2009)

Bisd obba scho mid dein Enduro gfoan. Weil der Konol is ned so einfoch


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bisd obba scho mid dein Enduro gfoan. Weil der Konol is ned so einfoch


Etz sei hald fro dasser überhabd amol widder gfohrn is der Buu!!
Subber Wolf!!! Wann fährsdn widder ? Im Härbsd???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (11. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bisd obba scho mid dein Enduro gfoan. Weil der Konol is ned so einfoch



bin mid demm rood gfoorn des du ned ausschbrechn koosd - kuwahara


----------



## macmount (11. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Etz sei hald fro dasser überhabd amol widder gfohrn is der Buu!!
> Subber Wolf!!! Wann fährsdn widder ? Im Härbsd???



ich hob eds nu genau - 3 zimmär zä schdraing - obbä wall du mir ned hilfsd wädds wohl windär wärrn


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2009)

Also wenn aner kumma will 13.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach (bei mir) Richtung Egloffstein altbekannte Trails.


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2009)

geht morgen früh was wo man keine übermäßige Kondi zu braucht......?
ansonsten fahr ich weng Muschelquelle, Pavillon und des Zeugs.......da kann ich zum Mittagessen bei meiner Mama vorbei....(!)


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> geht morgen früh was wo man keine übermäßige Kondi zu braucht......?
> ansonsten fahr ich weng Muschelquelle, Pavillon und des Zeugs.......da kann ich zum Mittagessen bei meiner Mama vorbei....(!)



wann willstn losfahren würd gerne mitfahren, Treffpunkt Parkplatz ?
Und morgen schön langsam, da heut einige Kondition auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2009)

Sag mal ragazza wo bist Du denn eigentlich? Hab vorhin a bissl das Worldcup-XC-Rennen in Pietermaritzburg bei freecaster angeschaut, da hab ich nen Fahrer gesehen der hat mich vom Aussehen irgendwie an Dich erinnert  
Naja jetzt noch a Stündla wartn, dann kommen die 4x-Finalläufe, und morgen nachmittag das DH-Renne  wenn man scho selbst net mal in den heimischen Wäldern fahren kann dann kann mer wenigsten bei den Vollprofis a weng zuschaua! Bin scho gspannt was Peaty, Kovarik und Co. so reißen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wann willstn losfahren würd gerne mitfahren, Treffpunkt Parkplatz ?
> Und morgen schön langsam, da heut einige Kondition auf der Strecke bleibt.


Also wenn wir zeitig starten könnt ich auch noch mit. Muß aber um 12 Uhr bei der Schwiegermutter sein. Könnten ja in der Rödelfelsgegend bzw. Egloffstein was machen. Da wärs ja praktisch vor Schwiegermuttis Haustür!! 

PS: Wor heud nedamol schlechd in dera Allianzarena!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ich hob eds nu genau - 3 zimmär zä schdraing - obbä wall du mir ned hilfsd wädds wohl windär wärrn


Drai Zimmer streichi der an am Dooch!!! Mid wos streichsdn du dasd ned färdich wärsd?  Zohnbürschdn??


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenn wir zeitig starten könnt ich auch noch mit. Muß aber um 12 Uhr bei der Schwiegermutter sein. Könnten ja in der Rödelfelsgegend bzw. Egloffstein was machen. Da wärs ja praktisch vor Schwiegermuttis Haustür!!
> 
> PS: Wor heud nedamol schlechd in dera Allianzarena!!!



Dreff mich mid dem Schorsch um 9.00 Uhr auf dem Barkblatz in bretzfeld wo du damals dein Saddl vergessn hosd. Wennsd des nu lesn dusd ruf hald kurz o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dreff mich mid dem Schorsch um 9.00 Uhr auf dem Barkblatz in bretzfeld wo du damals dein Saddl vergessn hosd. Wennsd des nu lesn dusd ruf hald kurz o.



Hobs zu späd  glesn!!
Häd morg Nachmiddoch aner Lusd wos zu machn? Ab 14:00 UHr könnerd I!


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hobs zu späd  glesn!!
> Häd morg Nachmiddoch aner Lusd wos zu machn? Ab 14:00 UHr könnerd I!



Kann leider nicht da ich um 9.00 Uhr mit dem Jochen übern den verbotenen zur Kanzel hochfahre und diverse Abfahrten probieren will.


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hobs zu späd  glesn!!
> Häd morg Nachmiddoch aner Lusd wos zu machn? Ab 14:00 UHr könnerd I!



ich geh morgen früh um 1000uhr mit martina fränkische, aweng techno üben, vieleicht mal wieder des wolfi eck
@roland, kanzeltrails sind brottrocken und noch buschfrei, war heut aufm heimweg dort und bin schnell die trails gfohren, hab heut kontietour gmacht, 80km und 1400hm , meist schotter und waldautobahn,  das einen sowas gfällt ist mir immernoch ein rätsel


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich geh morgen früh um 1000uhr mit martina fränkische, aweng techno üben, vieleicht mal wieder des wolfi eck
> @roland, kanzeltrails sind brottrocken und noch buschfrei, war heut aufm heimweg dort und bin schnell die trails gfohren, hab heut kontietour gmacht, 80km und 1400hm , meist schotter und waldautobahn,  das einen sowas gfällt ist mir immernoch ein rätsel



War heud midn Schorschi unterwegs. Hab allerdings nur die hälfd Kilometer und vielleichd 400 HM.
Ich denk schnell werd ma die trails ned foan. Bin scho froh wenn i als erstes übern verodena drüba bin. 

b.s. du wirsd doch dei Freak ned ewidda hom. Bei soviel KM des muss doch Liebe sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht da ich um 9.00 Uhr mit dem Jochen übern den verbotenen zur Kanzel hochfahre und diverse Abfahrten probieren will.


Wenni ich immer zur Kanzl will hodder kann Bock, obber midm Herrn Kubich fährd der Herr!!!




peter metz schrieb:


> ich geh morgen früh um 1000uhr mit martina fränkische, aweng techno üben, vieleicht mal wieder des wolfi eck
> @roland, kanzeltrails sind brottrocken und noch buschfrei, war heut aufm heimweg dort und bin schnell die trails gfohren, hab heut kontietour gmacht, 80km und 1400hm , meist schotter und waldautobahn,  das einen sowas gfällt ist mir immernoch ein rätsel


Buähhhh!!!
Dann weri hald morgn amol richdich "Single" Trails fohrn!!!
Früh mussi aufn Glan aufbassn!! Do konni auf kann Foll!!!!

Salve!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenni ich immer zur Kanzl will hodder kann Bock, obber midm Herrn Kubich fährd der Herr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm man hald mid hod doch eh ersd auf Geburdsdoch an Scodd Friireider grichd.

Desis no ned gwiess ob i die Rambn morng foa. Obba schlangendrail und Breyeregg sin a amol widda fällich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heud midn Schorschi unterwegs. Hab allerdings nur die hälfd Kilometer und vielleichd 400 HM.
> Ich denk schnell werd ma die trails ned foan. Bin scho froh wenn i als erstes übern verodena drüba bin.
> 
> b.s. du wirsd doch dei Freak ned ewidda hom. Bei soviel KM des muss doch Liebe sein.



des freak hab ich seit mittwoch wiederaber was ich jetzt lieber fohr, sx oder freakes wird zeit das ich nächst johr a neus kauf


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> des freak hab ich seit mittwoch wiederaber was ich jetzt lieber fohr, sx oder freakes wird zeit das ich nächst johr a neus kauf



Ein neues Bike 2010


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ein neues Bike 2010



im herbst für martina, wahrscheinlich des cheeetah enduro, und wenns mir gut gfällt( ich werds ausgiebig testen) , dan werd ich mir evt auch ens holen,aber dann stehen ja zwei gleiche daham


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> im herbst für martina, wahrscheinlich des cheeetah enduro, und wenns mir gut gfällt( ich werds ausgiebig testen) , dan werd ich mir evt auch ens holen,aber dann stehen ja zwei gleiche daham


Dann hausd hald di Fraa zum Deufl!! Dann stehd blod widder ans rum!


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. April 2009)

Hey Leute, nehmt ihr mich mal mit? Muschelquelle, Kanzel usw. ist doch am Streitberg oder?
Bin am Freitag nach Ebermannstadt  gefahren und hab dann Neideck, Streitberg und Co unsicher gemacht. (auch getragen  ) 
Kann einfach keine Spitzkehren fahren die etwas steiler sind. Grrr

grigg do a bissl schiss, aber Übung macht den Meister.

Hab an der Neideck auch ne Gruppe Radler gesehen, wart net zufällig Ihr?

Bin halt nicht so oft in der Gegend, denn immer Nürnberg-Ebermannstadt fahren finde ich nervig. 
Wenn man mal am Alpenrand gewohnt hat ist man da etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hey Leute, nehmt ihr mich mal mit? Muschelquelle, Kanzel usw. ist doch am Streitberg oder?
> Bin am Freitag nach Ebermannstadt  gefahren und hab dann Neideck, Streitberg und Co unsicher gemacht. (auch getragen  )
> Kann einfach keine Spitzkehren fahren die etwas steiler sind. Grrr
> 
> ...


Mir nemmern an jedn mid der uns ned mid dem Erhald fränggischn Nadurgutes und ähnlichm Bla bla kummd!!! 
Ich würde heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht hast du ja Zeit und Lust?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mir nemmern an jedn mid der uns ned mid dem Erhald fränggischn Nadurgutes und ähnlichm Bla bla kummd!!!
> Ich würde heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht hast du ja Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Wenn er als erstes mit dir alleine fährt dann bekommt er von uns anderen einen zu schlechten Eindruck. Besser wäre es zuerst in der Gruppe mitzufahren.
Bin a widda grod middn Jochn zurückkumma. Er hod heud des ersde mol in sein Lem des Breyer Egg gfoan. Bin dann a zwa mol nunda. Es woa durch die glann Sta anweng schwiericher von oben ozufoan is obba scho ganga. Die Rutschen sinn wir ned gfoan ned amol ongschaud.
verbodena, Kanzel, Rüssenboch, Reisberch und ham 800 HM und 27 KM

ich wünsch dir an schöna "Single" Trail.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hey Leute, nehmt ihr mich mal mit? Muschelquelle, Kanzel usw. ist doch am Streitberg oder?
> Bin am Freitag nach Ebermannstadt  gefahren und hab dann Neideck, Streitberg und Co unsicher gemacht. (auch getragen  )
> Kann einfach keine Spitzkehren fahren die etwas steiler sind. Grrr
> 
> ...



Wir schreiben normalerweise hier rein wann wir fahren oder wer fährt. Einfach mal melden und mitfahren wird bestimmt spassig, und wenn du technisch fahren willst bist du hier genau richtig.

Roland


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. April 2009)

Freut mich. Technisch mag ich schon...aber wennich mir manche Bilder von Euch hier anschaue. mmmh übersteigt wohl teilweise meinen können zu Zeit.
Aber ich habe ja auch ne gute Ausrede,  neues Rad und keine Protectoren. 
Nee Spass, komme gerne mal mit. 
Hab die Woche eh Urlaub und bin bereit mal von Nürnberg richtig Neideck zu fahren.

Aber heute überlege ich noch. Merke etwas die letzen 3 Tage in den Beinen und werde wohl nur ne kleine Spassrunde hier in der Gegend drehen.
Morgen habe ich keine Zeit. Aber Do-So müsste klappen.

Ich kuck wieder rein.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. April 2009)

Wer issn am Sonndoch mit dabei nach Ostereierhausen (Osternohe) zu foahrn ?
Bissi BikeParken... ?! 

seihts ofach so - technisch schnell bergei foahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wer issn am Sonndoch mit dabei nach Ostereierhausen (Osternohe) zu foahrn ?
> Bissi BikeParken... ?!
> 
> seihts ofach so - technisch schnell bergei foahrn


Do issmer mani als Newbie Hupfer zu vüll Äggdschn. Do machi dann bestimmd widder Sachn wo I normolerweis ned machn däd!! Grubbnzwang lässd grüßn!!
Muss mi an des schnell Zeuch erschd aweng rondasdn.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2009)

Wor heud allein allein allein allein.. underwegs. 
Hod mi doch mei neue Liebe gleich amol gscheid abgworfn!! 
Bin mit blockierter Gabel an der M-Quelle den Block runter. Und was passiert wenn man mit blockierter Gabel beherzt in die Vorderradbremse langt??
RICHDISCH !!! RAGAAAAAAAZAAAAAAA! 
Hobbi gleich amol 10 min. hoggn bleim müssn, wals mer voll den Oberschenkel brelld hod!! Obber etz gehts scho widder!! Dusel ghabd!!
Pavillion is dann anu widder ganga.


----------



## B3ppo (13. April 2009)

So bin wieder aus dem Platten Land zurück 
@Janson: Sonntag steht! Pünktlich wenn der Lift aufmacht, denn abends muss ich in den Notdienst 
@all: Samstag hätt ich Zeit und Lust auf ne größere Tour, wer ist dabei?
@ MTBermLuS: mit den technischen Sachen habe ich auch erst vor kurzem angefangen, da muss man wenn man will sich halt langsam rantasten. Wenn du aus Nürnberch kommst können wir auch gerne mal die Kalchitrails unsicher machen. Sind hier in Erlangen auch ne nette Truppe


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor heud allein allein allein allein.. underwegs.
> Hod mi doch mei neue Liebe gleich amol gscheid abgworfn!!
> Bin mit blockierter Gabel an der M-Quelle den Block runter. Und was passiert wenn man mit blockierter Gabel beherzt in die Vorderradbremse langt??
> RICHDISCH !!! RAGAAAAAAAZAAAAAAA!
> ...



war ned aweng viel los in der fränkischen, als wir heim gfohrn sind ( 1300 uhr) standen sie komplett in ebs und forchheim durch, richt  fränkische.
Jetzt hab ich noch extra die kehren an muschellq.trail sauber gmacht und du hirsch legst die gleich am anfang hin, gut das nix passiert is


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do issmer mani als Newbie Hupfer zu vüll Äggdschn. Do machi dann bestimmd widder Sachn wo I normolerweis ned machn däd!! Grubbnzwang lässd grüßn!!
> Muss mi an des schnell Zeuch erschd aweng rondasdn.



poas amoal uff 

do ko jeder foahrn woas er will, frog mal nen Markus der moach a immer nen Chickenway "unsicher" , na spoas bei seidn, abba da ko ma wirklisch alles foahrn, ma ko jedn "bigger" jump umfoahrn, un di DH Streggn is a ok... denk amoal drübber noach, kost der a 10er kaddn koffn ... det schlimmst is des lift foahrn, mitm büggln unterm oarsch ...


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2009)

Am Mittwoch will ich ein wenig in der fränkischen fahren. Denn am Donnerstag soll es ja wechselhafter werden. Ich hab mir gedacht so um 16.30 Uhr. Wo ist mir eigentlich fast egal. Wenn einer Lust hat !?


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch will ich ein wenig in der fränkischen fahren. Denn am Donnerstag soll es ja wechselhafter werden. Ich hab mir gedacht so um 16.30 Uhr. Wo ist mir eigentlich fast egal. Wenn einer Lust hat !?



hab die woch leider ka zeit mehr, muss noch einiges besorgen und arbeiten, und da es am samstag eh nach finale geht verpass ich keine trainigseinehit


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab die woch leider ka zeit mehr, muss noch einiges besorgen und arbeiten, und da es am samstag eh nach finale geht verpass ich keine trainigseinehit




Trainiert hast du in letzter Zeit eh genug ! 
Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht neidisch.
Muss ich mich halt alleine in der fränkischen rum quälen. 
Vielleicht hat ja der Georg mal Zeit oder der Bernd hat doch Vertrauensarbeitszeit. Wer Ihm die gegeben hat war auch schön blöd. Dem vertaue ich nur so weit wie ich Ihn werfen kann.


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Trainiert hast du in letzter Zeit eh genug !
> Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht neidisch.
> Muss ich mich halt alleine in der fränkischen rum quälen.
> Vielleicht hat ja der Georg mal Zeit oder der Bernd hat doch Vertrauensarbeitszeit. Wer Ihm die gegeben hat war auch schön blöd. Dem vertaue ich nur so weit wie ich Ihn werfen kann.



mann und der biergarden an der sachsenmühle hat scho geöffnet, wenn ich wieder komm, müss mer wieder mal a tour da hinten machen, damit mer aufm heimweg,ans trinken könna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do issmer mani als Newbie Hupfer zu vüll Äggdschn. Do machi dann bestimmd widder Sachn wo I normolerweis ned machn däd!! Grubbnzwang lässd grüßn!!
> Muss mi an des schnell Zeuch erschd aweng rondasdn.



Also do brauchst da echt nix dabei denken, da kannst auch als blutiger Anfänger hin und da stehst keinem im Weg rum, da ist genug Platz, und technisch hast des doch scho weng drauf.........grad in Osternohe lernst als Anfänger sauviel..........
ich kann net dieses Wochenende........ich geh.........Achtung!...............
SKI FOARN..............!!!!
Fahren mit der ARbeit übers Wochenende nach Ischgl..........wird eh mehr ein Sauftraining....

Werd morgen oder Donnerstag, eher Donnerstag ne gemütliche Entspannungstour machen........meine neue Trinkflasche einweihen


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mann und der biergarden an der sachsenmühle hat scho geöffnet, wenn ich wieder komm, müss mer wieder mal a tour da hinten machen, damit mer aufm heimweg,ans trinken könna



Wenn i morgn a Schlüsselstell ned schaff hör i auf und kaaf ma dord ans.


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn i morgn a Schlüsselstell ned schaff hör i auf und kaaf ma dord ans.



 willst wohl alterheimtrail machen, der ist komplett baumfrei


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> willst wohl alterheimtrail machen, der ist komplett baumfrei



Werd wohl ersd dahinten w weng rumfoan und dann Alterheim. Muss amol des LT auf enge treppala testen.


----------



## Axalp (15. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> poas amoal uff
> 
> do ko jeder foahrn woas er will, frog mal nen Markus der moach a immer nen Chickenway "unsicher"



 Größenwahn???



RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch will ich ein wenig in der fränkischen fahren. Denn am Donnerstag soll es ja wechselhafter werden. Ich hab mir gedacht so um 16.30 Uhr. Wo ist mir eigentlich fast egal. Wenn einer Lust hat !?



Hab für Fränkische heuer keine Zeit mehr. Muss noch ein bissle am Schiessstand für mei Thailand-Reise trainieren... 




peter metz schrieb:


> mann und der biergarden an der sachsenmühle hat scho geöffnet, wenn ich wieder komm, müss mer wieder mal a tour da hinten machen, damit mer aufm heimweg,ans trinken könna



Des klingt super, aber da heisst's bestimmt wieder: KA DSAID, muss ham zur Chefin...
So an aufgewärmter, matschiger Riegel ist doch auch lecker...


----------



## Schoschi (15. April 2009)

Tach auch,

fahr heute mit paar Arbeitskollegen zum Hallerndorfer Biergarten, a Mäßla neischütteln........falls aner Interesse hat, 15Uhr Treffpunkt am Parkplatz auf der Sportinsel........

@Roland: wenns weng eher geht bei dir.......den Oko-Michel kennst ja schon, der kann auch besser saufen als fahren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> fahr heute mit paar Arbeitskollegen zum Hallerndorfer Biergarten, a Mäßla neischütteln........falls aner Interesse hat, 15Uhr Treffpunkt am Parkplatz auf der Sportinsel........
> 
> @Roland: wenns weng eher geht bei dir.......den Oko-Michel kennst ja schon, der kann auch besser saufen als fahren......



ne danke Schorschi des passd ned so in mei 180 mm Konzept für heut. Des is der letzte Tag vor der "schlecht" Wetterperiode.


----------



## Schoschi (15. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ne danke Schorschi des passd ned so in mei 180 mm Konzept für heut. Des is der letzte Tag vor der "schlecht" Wetterperiode.



18cm!!!!!!....................naja, anscheinend hast ja noch noch andere Qualitäten, sonst würd sich dei Pia auch nen SpargelSTECHER suchen....


----------



## Saddamchen (15. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 18cm!!!!!!....................naja, anscheinend hast ja noch noch andere Qualitäten, sonst würd sich dei Pia auch nen SpargelSTECHER suchen....


Na ward!!! Des gibd wos auf di Nüss!


----------



## Axalp (15. April 2009)

So, wir können aus aktuellem Anlass den nächsten Video- und Geselligkeitsabend planen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4152701"]Kranked 8 - Revole Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]

Genau das Richtige, um sich entspannt vom Berg zu erholen.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, wir können aus aktuellem Anlass den nächsten Video- und Geselligkeitsabend planen:


Yes!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (18. April 2009)

Wie seit 3 TAgen kein post mehr .... ts ts ts 

welche von euch P***** kommt morgen nach Osternohe auf ne FangoPackung ? 

greets


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2009)

Ich werd morgen Runde um Pottenstein drehen. Aber nur wenn sich einer meldet alleine hab ich auch keinen Bock. 
Ja der Peter hat schon immer Glück mit seinen Urlauben, kaum pisst es ist er schon fort.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wie seit 3 TAgen kein post mehr .... ts ts ts
> 
> welche von euch P***** kommt morgen nach Osternohe auf ne FangoPackung ?
> 
> greets


Hob mein Fullfaze noned und ohne geh I ned nein Bikbark!!
Wenn des Ding do is dädi amol gern mid auf dein Radsberch spizzn!!!
Wos mansdn?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen Runde um Pottenstein drehen. Aber nur wenn sich einer meldet alleine hab ich auch keinen Bock.
> Ja der Peter hat schon immer Glück mit seinen Urlauben, kaum pisst es ist er schon fort.


Bin dabei!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!


Kommst auf leutenbeach und wir fahren mit einem oder fährst du gleich durch. 
Treffbungd recht früh oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (18. April 2009)

Ich will auch mit.
Ab 08:30 könnt ich, holt mich jemand ab? :liebguck:


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kommst auf leutenbeach und wir fahren mit einem oder fährst du gleich durch.
> Treffbungd recht früh oder ?


Ich däd diräggd fohrn. Wann dreff mern uns? 9:00 Bargbloz vor Boddnstah?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit.
> Ab 08:30 könnt ich, holt mich jemand ab? :liebguck:


ICh bring blos a Gurgn in mein Hobl nei.


----------



## B3ppo (18. April 2009)

Die Erlanger (Gernot, Bernd, Tom und ich) waren heut am Hetzles. Der Drecksberg ist über den Winter gewachsen glaub ich  Im Herbst fahren wie da aber wieder hoch wie junge Fohlen 
Waren heut Erlangen-typisch nur schnelle Abfahrten dabei mit richtig fetten Fangopackungen. 40km, 700hm, 16er Schnitt die Fakten.
Morgen gehts nach Ostereierhausen, euch viel Spass in der Fränkischen


----------



## Saddamchen (18. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Die Erlanger (Gernot, Bernd, Tom und ich) waren heut am Hetzles. Der Drecksberg ist über den Winter gewachsen glaub ich  Im Herbst fahren wie da aber wieder hoch wie junge Fohlen
> Waren heut Erlangen-typisch nur schnelle Abfahrten dabei mit richtig fetten Fangopackungen. 40km, 700hm, 16er Schnitt die Fakten.
> Morgen gehts nach Ostereierhausen, euch viel Spass in der Fränkischen


..... und aufpassen dasmer ka Ausfäll für PDS hom gell!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit.
> Ab 08:30 könnt ich, holt mich jemand ab? :liebguck:



Müsstest um 8.20 Uhr in Leutenbach sein. Und dein Vorderrad muss man ausbauen können. Wir fahren über Egloffstein.
p.s. wenn du es nicht schaffst und selber fährst dann der Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite vor Pottenstein. Erst kommt einer gegenüber einer Kläranlage, der müsste voll Baumaterial sein, und der nächste ist es dann.


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Im Herbst fahren wie da aber wieder hoch wie junge Fohlen



*Stuten oder Hengste*


wo ist eigentlich der Markus Schon in Thailand oder immer noch im Osten.


----------



## Axalp (19. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Stuten oder Hengste*
> 
> 
> wo ist eigentlich der Markus Schon in Thailand oder immer noch im Osten.



Der hockt derzeit in Thailand und schwitzt sich sei ganze Kondie bei 37°C raus...  

Ostschwarzwald war aber top. "Epische" Trails und viele technische Sachen - hab gar net gewusst, dass es bei uns sowas auch gibt. Aber vor 2 Jahren wär ich nie auf die Idee gekommen dort zu fahren...  

Hier: wer sich vor PDS was bricht fährt zur Strafe trotzdem mit - als Koch, Putzfrau, DJ, Barkeeper und Bikereinigungsfachkraft. 
*@Sven*: werd 'mal schnell wieder gesund, gell...

[edit]Merke gerade, dass ich im schön klimatisierten Büro hocke...


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

waren heute zu dritt unterwegs. Bernd, Dom und ich. Ein Stück der Klumpentaltour, 601`er, Ziegentrail und an der Todestreppe vorbei, die ist allerdings voller nassem Laub gelegen. Über drei Stunden unterwegs was will man mehr. Aber middn grossn Hobel ist die Technik nicht immer einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (19. April 2009)

Schöö woas

Der Hobel vo meiner Fraa geht berchauf scho ganz anerschd, leicht CC mässich. 
Am Ziegentrail hob i ma dochd, so hoch is der Lenker  a goarnet, 
und bi drübersprunga. Die Passaschn is mir net so gleng.

Mir woan scho fast wieder beim Auto (100m Luftlinie), hob i an Bladdn 
kabd. Komische Sach, bam Speedking + Leichtschlauch is an der Pladde 
ja scho fast sicher, ober mei Schlauch hod a loch 6cm neberm Vendil 
auf der Felgenseite und  auf der äussern Seidn 2cm versetzt a nu a Loch.


----------



## kubikjch (19. April 2009)

Servus miteinand, geht die Wochen mal abends was?
Wär gern mal wieder dabei.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> *@Sven*: werd 'mal schnell wieder gesund, gell...



Ja ja, bin schon dabei! Kann aber nicht widerstehen zumindest Radwege und Waldautobahnen unsicher zu machen  Heimtrainer is bei dem Wetter halt einfach :kotz:
Freitag is Kontrolle, dann schaun mer mal!!

Wann isn der Selbitzer Drogenboss eigentlich mal wieder in der Heimat? Dann müss mer mal was ausmachen wegen der Safety Jacket, net dass ich mir auf meinen Radweg-Touren noch schwere Verletzungen zuziehe


----------



## Axalp (20. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann isn der Selbitzer Drogenboss eigentlich mal wieder in der Heimat? Dann müss mer mal was ausmachen wegen der Safety Jacket, net dass ich mir auf meinen Radweg-Touren noch schwere Verletzungen zuziehe



Komm doch Du 'mal zu uns herunter. Dann können wir bei einer Runde Erfrischungsgetränke die Übergabe machen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Komm doch Du 'mal zu uns herunter. Dann können wir bei einer Runde Erfrischungsgetränke die Übergabe machen.



Hmm so lange wollt ich eigentlich net warten bis Du wieder aus Thailand zurück bist


----------



## Axalp (20. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm so lange wollt ich eigentlich net warten bis Du wieder aus Thailand zurück bist



Jetzt geh Du erstmal zum Doc - Dein Gips wird schon zum Himmel stinken und Du wirst auf der Couch pennen müssen - und lass Dich neu mumifizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dein Gips wird schon zum Himmel stinken und Du wirst auf der Couch pennen müssen - und lass Dich neu mumifizieren.



Ja und Nein und nix da neu mumifizieren


----------



## Schoschi (20. April 2009)

Tach auch,

zurück aus Ischgl. Jetzt durft ich wenigstens mal mit dem Lift fahren unter dem ich letztes Jahr noch hergefahren bin..........

Bei euch ist ja auch nicht viel passiert die letzten Tage wie es ausschaut.
Diese Woche hab ich Spätschicht, so ein Müll, war jemand in Ostereierhausen?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2009)

so melde mich jetzt auch mal wieder ... als Drogenboss  gell Markus, guad gschlofn hoast jo ... 

@sven: muss mal schauen - geplant ist es zum 1.5. fals Du es schon eher brauchst mach ich was mit meinen Eltern aus, dann kannst es Dir in Selbitz in der Apo abholen

@all: gestern habt ihr echt was verspasst in Ostereierhausen  mal wieder ne Fango Packung 4 Free bekommen ! Matsch Matsch Matsch... aber hat echt Fun gemacht, mit beiden Rädern in den Anlieger rein rutschen - abwarten - rutschen - ok jetzt drückts einen dagegn - raus damit 
Ham paar echt schöne Sachen gebaut. Was jedoch erschreckend ist, das anscheinden gegn Ende des Jahres die Pachtverträge auslaufen, und bis jetzt kein Bauer verlängern will (scheiss dummen Geldgeilen Säcke )

@Bernd: heute Abend evtl bissi GA1 ? Muss nach der Arbeit noch Reifen wechseln, also wäre die Zeit nen bischen waage  will Erlangen - Hausen - Forchheim - Richtung Hirschaid (net ganz ) und back ... koast Dir ja überlege ob de mit moagst und wie weit ... schick mir evtl mal dei Handynr. per pm das i mi melden ko wenn i loas foar


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2009)

Nee nee so eilig isses net. Muss halt an den Wochenenden aufpassen wenn auf den Radwegen a weng mehr los is 

Hmm toll das heißt im schlimmsten Fall isses mit Todesnohe nach zwei Saisons wieder vorbei!?!?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2009)

k.A. ... hoffen wir es nicht

denk einfach die Bauern wollen mehr Cash haben, da Sie sehen, dass sich mit dem Park doch "mehr Geld verdienen lässt" als Sie gedacht haben ...


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd: heute Abend evtl bissi GA1 ? Muss nach der Arbeit noch Reifen wechseln, also wäre die Zeit nen bischen waage  will Erlangen - Hausen - Forchheim - Richtung Hirschaid (net ganz ) und back ... koast Dir ja überlege ob de mit moagst und wie weit ... schick mir evtl mal dei Handynr. per pm das i mi melden ko wenn i loas foar



ca. Uhrzeit??


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2009)

mal schauen ... denk mal wird sich so zw. halb acht und acht abspielen wo ich Dein Dörfchen beehren würde ...  passts oder 2 late ?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal schauen ... denk mal wird sich so zw. halb acht und acht abspielen wo ich Dein Dörfchen beehren würde ...  passts oder 2 late ?


 Tu Laid
Aber dad klabbd schon noch mal!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Tu Laid
> Aber dad klabbd schon noch mal!!!



jo wird scho moal wern  i wink do einfach moal niber zu dir wenn i vorbei foar


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jo wird scho moal wern  i wink do einfach moal niber zu dir wenn i vorbei foar



habt Ihr echt so einen bescheidenen Dialekt.
Da ist ja unser fränkisch fast hochdeutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2009)

wenn i so red wie doham ... scho - kos abba a ned soa guad


----------



## JansonJanson (21. April 2009)

so ... gestern mal wieder den Kanalunsicher gemacht 
war echt nen "Wechselspiel der Gefühle" - bis nach Forchheim hab ich knapp ne Stunde gebraucht ( das Wasser im Kanal ist auf einmal Bergauf geflossen  so viel Wind war da ) :kotz:
Dann hat aber mein Stündchen geschlagen gehabt - back home nach Erli in nur 30mins , größten Gang (hab nur noch 2 KB) un hau di nei - woar ne geil Gfeu su schnell zu foahrn *g* hatte auf dem Rückweg auch nen Durchschnittspuls von 143 oder so aber schee woars, und meine Beine daham im Oarsch


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. April 2009)

Servus,

falls einem Erlanger die Woche noch mal nach Kanal oder ähnlichem ist bitte einfach mal melden. Bevorzugt späten nachmittag oder auch abends.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## B3ppo (21. April 2009)

Servus,
nochmal zum Ehrwaldwochenende, hab gerade mit Schrecken in den Kalender geschaut und muss leider sagen es steht auf der Kippe. War vom 3.-6. Juli geplant, wer wär denn dabei? Bei geringer Beteiligung wirds wohl abgesagt.
Greets


----------



## JansonJanson (21. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> nochmal zum Ehrwaldwochenende, hab gerade mit Schrecken in den Kalender geschaut und muss leider sagen es steht auf der Kippe. War vom 3.-6. Juli geplant, wer wär denn dabei? Bei geringer Beteiligung wirds wohl abgesagt.
> Greets



jo ich bin auch nen Grund ... ko ned 
aber ma kos do ned jemn rechd macha ...


----------



## JansonJanson (21. April 2009)

jetzt spiel ich mal Roland und mach noch nen Post 

geht am Donnerstag was in der Fränkischen ? Hab den goanzn Toch frei ...


----------



## Axalp (21. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> nochmal zum Ehrwaldwochenende, hab gerade mit Schrecken in den Kalender geschaut und muss leider sagen es steht auf der Kippe. War vom 3.-6. Juli geplant, wer wär denn dabei? Bei geringer Beteiligung wirds wohl abgesagt.
> Greets



Wie gesagt, ich könnte da zu 99% nicht...

Ich würde ja jetzt gerne sagen: "**** Thailand", aber dann bekomm ich von der Chefin eine auf's Dach... 

Grüße aus dem größten Sündenpfuhl,
der brave Markus


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2009)

Lass doch bitte nicht den Anschein aufkommen, dass wenn Markus nicht mehr hier schreibt, keiner mehr schreibt ... 
Also los bissi spawnen 

Ist Sonntag jemand für Osternohe zu begeistern ? Wetter soll trocken und sonnig werden...also 1a Bedingungen ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jetzt spiel ich mal Roland und mach noch nen Post
> 
> geht am Donnerstag was in der Fränkischen ? Hab den goanzn Toch frei ...[/QUOTEWenn sned regnet werd ich wie jeden Tag eine kleine Tour machen.
> kann aber erst um 16.30 Uhr.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (22. April 2009)

Ich hab noch 5 Fahrten auf meiner 10er Karte für Ostereierhausen, könnt ma schon am Wochenende hin oder es wird ne größere Tour, wobei meine Beine den Hetzles 2x in 3 Tagen noch spüren...
Vor Samstag 14 Uhr hab ich auf jeden fall leider keine Zeit zum radln


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2009)

alter Schwede .... 

Danny Macaskill


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> alter Schwede ....
> 
> Danny Macaskill



Wahnsinn !!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,

jemand Lust von ER heute Abend ne kleine Runde übern Rathsberg zum Hetzles zu drehen? Gegen 18.00?

Thomas


----------



## B3ppo (23. April 2009)

Mahlzeit, werd vor 7 nicht in Erlangen sein, überleg grad ob ich dann ne kleine Kalchi Runde dreh.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, werd vor 7 nicht in Erlangen sein, überleg grad ob ich dann ne kleine Kalchi Runde dreh.




Wie lang ungefähr? Bin mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, bin aber neulich mitm Markus die Strecken mal abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (23. April 2009)

Sorry aber komm jetzt erst aus der Apo raus, d.h. in ner halben h in Erlangen. Heut geht nix mehr, außerdem könnts ja nass sein 
Das nächste Mal.


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2009)

Wie siehts morgen Nachmittag mit der fränkischen aus. Vielleicht ne technische Runde ?


----------



## Schoschi (23. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen Nachmittag mit der fränkischen aus. Vielleicht ne technische Runde ?



ich muss arbeiten........

jaja, wenn man das Mäc Skill Video anschaut, dann hat man auch lust was technisches zu machen...........wir könnten doch auch mal weng trialen gehen, nicht nur Spitzkehren runter.......
Allerdings geht sowas am Besten in der Stadt, wenn man mal die Augen offen hält gibts viele Sachen wo sich Anfänger mal versuchen können......


----------



## Saddamchen (23. April 2009)

Drei Dooch kan Inderned in dem Dreggshossel wo i wor!!!!


----------



## macmount (23. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Drei Dooch kan Inderned in dem Dreggshossel wo i wor!!!!



wos willsd denn du mid am Inder
doch schwuul


----------



## Saddamchen (23. April 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> wos willsd denn du mid am Inder
> doch schwuul


*Wolf!!! WANN FÄHRSDN AMOL WIDDER MID????*


----------



## Domm. (24. April 2009)

@Schosch
Falls jemand in der Stadt oder im Gelände keine Hindernisse findet:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=related"]YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]
Radbeherrschung im Flachen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich muss arbeiten........
> 
> j
> Allerdings geht sowas am Besten in der Stadt, wenn man mal die Augen offen hält gibts viele Sachen wo sich Anfänger mal versuchen können......



Und Zuschauer, die dann mal lachen können.


----------



## B3ppo (24. April 2009)

So das Wochenende 3.-6. Juli ist gecancelt. Hoffentlich klappts ein anderes Mal.
Bald ist Wochenende!!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

Und nochmal die Aufforderung meinerseits ... 

Sonntag Osternohe ? 

Jungsz und Mädels ( Hallo MArkus  ) - fit werden für PdS ! 

Ach ja heute Abend ist bei uns erst mal Alkoholvernichten angesagt *g*

16 Kästen Bier
18 Flaschen Vodka
6 Flaschen Bacardi
Sekt, Kurze ... etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sonntag Osternohe ?



Also falls der Doc heut Nachmittag sagt dass operiert werden muss und ich dann erst nen OP-Termin in ein paar Wochen krieg dann bin ich am Sonntag definitiv in Todesnohe. Und 1./2./3. Mai am Ochsenkopf und in Steinach  muss ja mein Glory endlich mal artgerecht rannehmen, weiß der Geier wann ich dann wieder zum Fahren komm 

edit: Sonntag Osternohe is doch nich. Muss früh meine holde mitm Pferd auf Turnier fahren *grml* und wegen drei oder vier Stunden am Nachmittag fahr ich net so weit in der Gegend rum...aber eh erstmal abwarten was der Doc spricht!


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2009)

Wenn was zammgeht für osternohe wär ich evtl auch weng dabei.......
wann würdest denn da hin wollen, früh schon oder erst nachmittags?


----------



## B3ppo (24. April 2009)

Bin Sonntag dabei! Eher nachmittags aber früh evtl auch.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ach ja heute Abend ist bei uns erst mal Alkoholvernichten angesagt *g*
> 
> 16 Kästen Bier
> 18 Flaschen Vodka
> ...


Keinen Melonensaft??:kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Keinen Melonensaft??:kotz:



was ist mit dir und ostereierhausen?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

also Ostereierhausen wäre mir egal wann ... 

dann, wenn mehr mitkommen halt 

ich würd auch nen ganzen Tag hin gehen, bzw. halb halb Park - Tour ( z.b. Kalchi  )

nein - nachdem der Markus nicht da ist kein Melonensaft


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> was ist mit dir und ostereierhausen?


Wenni morghn a Bäggla (Prodegschen Äquibment!)von Hibike grich könnerd wos geh.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

doas klingt ja schon moal guad ... 

woas soagt der Ongl Oland ?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

Hob middn Schorsch Rüggspache ghalddn. 
Also der Georg ist am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr bei mir dann wird das Auto gepackt und wir fahren nach Todesnohe.
Dort werd ich dann mal die Chickenways unsicher machen. Und wehe die 8 und 9 jährigen ist nicht schnell genug. Die werden dann sowas von versägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (24. April 2009)

Fährt am Samstag jemand ne Tour in der Fränkischen?


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenni morghn a Bäggla (Prodegschen Äquibment!)von Hibike grich könnerd wos geh.



ich werd wahrscheinlich auch nur mit Lightfullface(met Parachute) und nur knie und ellenschoner fahren, schön ruhig angehen lassen des Ganze............fahr eh nur schön gemütlich die Freeridestrecke..........am Anfang wennst eh nur die kleinen Dinger rupfst brauchst net unbedingt die volle Ausrüstung würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fährt am Samstag jemand ne Tour in der Fränkischen?



muss arbeiten..............voll ätzend


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fährt am Samstag jemand ne Tour in der Fränkischen?



Ja ich fahr am Samstag auf alle Fälle das Wetter soll ja sehr gut sein.


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. April 2009)

wenn das keine reine Freeride Geschichte wird, dann würd ich mich gern anschließen! Wann und wo?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob middn Schorsch Rüggspache ghalddn.
> Also der Georg ist am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr bei mir dann wird das Auto gepackt und wir fahren nach Todesnohe.
> Dort werd ich dann mal die Chickenways unsicher machen. Und wehe die 8 und 9 jährigen ist nicht schnell genug. Die werden dann sowas von versägt





dann würde ich sagen 10.00 Treffpunkt in Todesnohe ... ihr müsste ganz rauf fahren, unten beim Lift kannst nur an der Straße parken und das ist umständlich. Ganz nauf die Serpentinen und dann rechts halten ... findest schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (24. April 2009)

Sonntag Osternohe klingt gut. Für mich auch ganztags.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

dann sind wir doch schon mal mind. 5 Leutz - geil geil *g*

nimmst die Cam mit ? Würd mich auch mal als Blitzdingser versuchen


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dann sind wir doch schon mal mind. 5 Leutz - geil geil *g*
> 
> nimmst die Cam mit ? Würd mich auch mal als Blitzdingser versuchen



Nix Cam es sind Anfänger dabei


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wenn das keine reine Freeride Geschichte wird, dann würd ich mich gern anschließen! Wann und wo?



Kennst du den Parkplatz in Tüchersfeld ? 13.00 Uhr ?
In Tüchersfeld links den Berg hoch am Ende ist links der Parkplatz. Fahren wir nach Pottenstein ein wenig Klumpental dann über die Bärenschlucht zurück, sind schöne Singletrails dabei und ganz wenig Freeride.


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. April 2009)

gehts evtl. auch früher? Ich muss nämlich um 5 zum Grillen in Herzogenaurach sein! Also so gegen 10.30 treffen?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. April 2009)

@oland: na und ... 

wie siehts denn aus ... moag ma donach noch irgendwo grillen ... oder müssn die olln Herrn ham  stelle meinen kleinen Garten gerne zur Verfügung... *g*


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> gehts evtl. auch früher? Ich muss nämlich um 5 zum Grillen in Herzogenaurach sein! Also so gegen 10.30 treffen?



Leider nein, ich muss früh noch arbeiten. Kann leider nicht ehr. Macht ja nichts, müssen wir es halt verschieben wenn`s ned geht. Der Sommer ist noch jung.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @oland: na und ...
> 
> wie siehts denn aus ... moag ma donach noch irgendwo grillen ... oder müssn die olln Herrn ham  stelle meinen kleinen Garten gerne zur Verfügung... *g*



Leider kann ich da nicht mit da mir meine Frau verboten hat auswärts zu essen. 
Nein Spass beiseite wir werden am Sonntag nachmittag selbst grillen. Aber ein andermal gerne. Was gibts denn Spalttabletten im Schlafrock, Ibo am Spieß.

Ich hab mir für Sonntag extra meine RCV reingebaut, bin schon gespannt, wie die sich bei meinen riesigen Drops über 30 cm Hügel verhält. Wird wohl noch ein bisschen schwer gängig sein das ganze, aber mit meinem Fliegengewicht werden wir den federweg schon rauskitzeln.


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

So also Todesnohe und Oko-Eröffnungswochenende hat sich erledigt. *Denn der Knochen heilt so wie er soll*  nächste Woche krieg ich ne orthopädische Handgelenkstütze, zum Biken kauf ich mir die 661 Wrist Wrap und fahr jetzt erstmal noch so zum Konditionserhalt und -ausbau a weng in der Gegend rum 
Und Saisonauftakt für mich is halt dann "erst" am 10. Mai, da bin ich nämlich beruflich übers Wochenende in Wien und werd am Sonntag mal an Abstecher nach Semmering machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Am 1. Mai werd ich aber wahrscheinlich mit digitaler Spiegelreflexcam zum Knipsen zur Eröffnung am Bullhead Moutain sein!!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2009)

so morgen Teffpunkt spätestens zehn oben am Parkplatz 

Strike ... freu mich wie sau - Breyer bist scho a am Start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2009)

Hey Bernd, 
ich seh dass du online bist.....bist morgen mit dabei?


----------



## Saddamchen (25. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> ich seh dass du online bist.....bist morgen mit dabei?


Saggra! Derwischd!!
Is nix von Hibike kumma. Also nu aweng wardn!


----------



## B3ppo (25. April 2009)

Ach komm stell dich net so an, du hast doch a weng Prodegschen und für das was du morgen fährst brauchst eh net mehr


----------



## Axalp (26. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Saggra! Derwischd!!
> Is nix von Hibike kumma. Also nu aweng wardn!



Hier spricht Stalingr... äähh Thailand,

am 1.Mai macht offensichtlich der Lift am Oko auf, d.h. wenn ich pünktlich ausgeflogen werde und fit bin, dann fahr' ich auf jeden Fall am kommenden WE (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) an den Oko. 
Bis dahin wirst hoffentlich Dein Suspensorium bekommen haben.


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier spricht Stalingr... äähh Thailand,
> 
> am 1.Mai macht offensichtlich der Lift am Oko auf, d.h. wenn ich pünktlich ausgeflogen werde und fit bin, dann fahr' ich auf jeden Fall am kommenden WE (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) an den Oko.
> Bis dahin wirst hoffentlich Dein Suspensorium bekommen haben.



Von wo aus fliegst du Pitomnik oder Gumrak. Es werden aber nur Spezialisten ausgeflogen.


----------



## Axalp (26. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Von wo aus fliegst du Pitomnik oder Gumrak. Es werden aber nur Spezialisten ausgeflogen.



Ich sehe hier kommt Dein Fachwissen aus den Land***-Heftchen doch noch zum tragen. 

Na solang ich an Bord keine Getränke mixen muss werd ich wohl mitgenommen. 
Obwohl - Kotztüten sollen ja eigentlich nicht umsonst an Bord sein...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier kommt Dein Fachwissen aus den Land***-Heftchen doch noch zum tragen.
> 
> Na solang ich an Bord keine Getränke mixen muss werd ich wohl mitgenommen.
> Obwohl - Kotztüten sollen ja eigentlich nicht umsonst an Bord sein...


Soch fei blos nix gecha di Lands.. Häfdla!!
Des is hochwerdige Lideradur!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier spricht Stalingr... äähh Thailand,
> 
> am 1.Mai macht offensichtlich der Lift am Oko auf, d.h. wenn ich pünktlich ausgeflogen werde und fit bin, dann fahr' ich auf jeden Fall am kommenden WE (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) an den Oko.
> Bis dahin wirst hoffentlich Dein Suspensorium bekommen haben.


Klingt gut!!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2009)

Na Jungs wieder zurück, auch die Prima Balarina. Ich muss sagen 4 Stunden waren genug, war fast ein wenig geschlaucht . Na ja bei mir macht sich halt doch das Alter bemerkbar.
War aber ein genialer Tag heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier spricht Stalingr... äähh Thailand,
> 
> am 1.Mai macht offensichtlich der Lift am Oko auf, d.h. wenn ich pünktlich ausgeflogen werde und fit bin, dann fahr' ich auf jeden Fall am kommenden WE (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) an den Oko.
> Bis dahin wirst hoffentlich Dein Suspensorium bekommen haben.



werd leider nicht mit zum OKO können, geh lieber nach Todesnohe. Ein wenig Lightfreeriden.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2009)

Seids alle zerschälld wallmer nix liesd?
Bin heud 51 Kilomeder mit 1050 Hm gfohrn!! Und des ganze midm 18 Kg Prügl!!
Do solln die Warmduscher in der Friiride und im Moundainbike Raider nuamol schreibn, dasmer mid solcha Räder ka Durn fohrn ko!!!

Hob dann in Forchheim auf die Keller nu 4 Bier gsuffn und bin dann am Kanol mid Gechawind hamgsurfd! Do wor dann der Spaßfaggdor allerdings nicht mehr messbor!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seids alle zerschälld wallmer nix liesd?
> Bin heud 51 Kilomeder mit 1050 Hm gfohrn!! Und des ganze midm 18 Kg Prügl!!



Schö blöd. 
Bin heud a 2-3000 HM gfoan obba nur berchab.

Na Hud ab. 50KM middn Brügl ,des is scho wos.


----------



## B3ppo (26. April 2009)

So, wieder daheim auf dem Sofa und Wunden lecken 
Na, so schlimm ist es net. War echt a super Tach heut. von 10 bis 5 in Ostereierhausen gewesen. Einiges neues gefahren und mich hats einmal als ich den Prügel von der Ballerina probieren wollte geschmissen. Jetzt wirds grad blau und dick am Oberschenkel.....
Hoff beim Bernd sind ein paar schöne Fotos auf der Platte die er hier dann mal postet oder der Jan, denn der hat die Bilder ja auch bald 
Muss mal schaun wie sich der Oberschenkel entwickelt, morgen ist aber wohl doch Ruhetag angesagt


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim auf dem Sofa und Wunden lecken
> Na, so schlimm ist es net. War echt a super Tach heut. von 10 bis 5 in Ostereierhausen gewesen. Einiges neues gefahren und mich hats einmal als ich den Prügel von der Ballerina probieren wollte geschmissen. Jetzt wirds grad blau und dick am Oberschenkel.....
> Hoff beim Bernd sind ein paar schöne Fotos auf der Platte die er hier dann mal postet oder der Jan, denn der hat die Bilder ja auch bald
> Muss mal schaun wie sich der Oberschenkel entwickelt, morgen ist aber wohl doch Ruhetag angesagt



Du hosd wahrscheinlich nur des Ballerina Bike gehabt obber ned die Schuh dazu- Dann konn des ja nix wern.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim auf dem Sofa und Wunden lecken
> Jetzt wirds grad blau und dick am Oberschenkel.....


Hmm!!! Bei mir wird es immer *zwischen* den Oberschenkeln dick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. April 2009)

auch wieder im lande. paar fotos von finale





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

dabei waren friedel-daniel-martina-det-gert-holger und ich, morgen gibs noch paa sprungbilder


----------



## Blackcycle (26. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder, da kann Osternohe nicht ganz mithalten, aber dennoch:


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Seids alle zerschälld wallmer nix liesd?
> Bin heud 51 Kilomeder mit 1050 Hm gfohrn!! Und des ganze midm 18 Kg Prügl!!



Hey Bernd, da könn mer uns ja mal zamtun mit unsern Hobeln  gestern 52km ~1000hm, heut knapp 60km und nochmal gut ein Höhenkilometer...und das auch mit irgendwas zwischen 18 und 19 kg unterm Hintern. Da erinner ich mich an den Bernd Adamski von Marin - O-Ton "Touren fahren kann man mit dem Quake mit der Ausstattung aber net wirklich" - von wegen 
Brauch aber a neue Kurbel - die Hussefelt gibt den Geist auf (und is eh sackschwer). Bin bloß am Überlegen ob ich mir net ne Einfach-Kurbel und a gescheite Kefü kaufen soll, kleines KB brauch ich irgendwie gar nimmer, mitm 36er gehts auch überall hoch...wobei heut aufn Schluss zu isses scho a weng zäh gelaufen bergauf...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> auch wieder im lande. paar fotos von finale
> 
> dabei waren friedel-daniel-martina-det-gert-holger und ich, morgen gibs noch paa sprungbilder



Pffffft!!!
Will gar keiner sehen!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen,

um die Woche bessser zu überstehen, sollte man am Montag gleich wieder Pläne fürs nächste We machen 

Gibts Pläne für den 1.Mai? Schöne Tour in der Fränkischen mit anschließendem Kellerbesuch oder ähnliches?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Axalp (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd leider nicht mit zum OKO können...



Angst? Ein Land*** hat keine Angst!!!



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> um die Woche bessser zu überstehen, sollte man am Montag gleich wieder Pläne fürs nächste We machen
> 
> ...



Freitag Tour in der Fränkischen: Mit Bike oder Wanderschuhen? Klasse Idee mit den Kellern... auf die Idee kommt bestimmt kein anderer!


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Angst? Ein Land*** hat keine Angst!!!



Eigentlich nicht, aber wie gesagt, Osternohe ist im Moment einfach interessanter.


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

Freitag Tour in der Fränkischen: Mit Bike oder Wanderschuhen? Klasse Idee mit den Kellern... auf die Idee kommt bestimmt kein anderer![/QUOTE]

Bike natürlich, aber ist wohl am Feiertag doch keine so gute Idee, sollte man vielleicht auf den Samstag verschieben.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pffffft!!!
> Will gar keiner sehen!!!









[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

Schönes Flugbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. April 2009)

die sprünge konnt mer alle hupfen, ned zu hoch, genau richtig für uns anfänger und die freeride strecken waren auch super, voll mit anliegrn , wie achterbahn fahren, nur die technischen trails ham awen gfehlt, es gab eigendlich nur ein stück das ich ned fahren konnt, daniel nachn 10 ten versuch dannn gschaft hat (der sauhund), der rest einfach nur schön.
 vieleicht geh ich heut nachmittag nochweng fränkisch fohren, wetter soll ja schlecht werden ab morgen


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2009)

So jetzt meldet sich auch mal die Prima Balerina zu Wort 

Sonntag - 10 Uhr Osternohe: gemerkt das ich meine Schuhe vergessen hab - super geil , dann nehmen wir einfach die, die moa o hoad  (s.Bilder) hatte bei jedem Sprung bzw. Landung ne Fussreflexzonenmassage  wahrscheinlich hoads mi deshoalb "ab und an" moal glegt weil ich so giddslig bi 

Aber sonst super Tag, wie gesagt 4 mal Bodenkontakt - 2 mal heftiger - wobei ich bei dem einen wirklich gedacht hab, jetzt knallts richtig ( ne Oland ) aber ging auch. Weiter Erkenntnis - ich brauch mehr Druck in den Reifen 2x hoats mir die Reifen nunner zogn - das 2. moal Grund für Abflug

Aber positive an dem Tag 2 neue Drops, und die Erkenntnis das Federweg nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu kompensieren ist  - das neue SantaCruz V10 hat hinten ganze 25cm Federweg 

Und scheeee das auch die "Trialisten" Spoass hatten ....


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> die sprünge konnt mer alle hupfen, ned zu hoch, genau richtig für uns anfänger und die freeride strecken waren auch super, voll mit anliegrn , wie achterbahn fahren, nur die technischen trails ham awen gfehlt, es gab eigendlich nur ein stück das ich ned fahren konnt, daniel nachn 10 ten versuch dannn gschaft hat (der sauhund), der rest einfach nur schön.
> vieleicht geh ich heut nachmittag nochweng fränkisch fohren, wetter soll ja schlecht werden ab morgen



ich geh (fohr) heud a nu a weng in die fränkische aber erst widda um 16.00 -16.30 mol wider die Standarttour, Spitz, Muschel Pav. bis ma die Tour mol zu die Ohren rauskummt.


----------



## Domm. (27. April 2009)

@Peter
Ganz spring fidel grinzdä widder vo seim Freak.

@Jan
Willst Du in Deine Michelin DH Muddsch Igel mehr als 3Bar pressen.

@Oko
Da währ ich voll geil drauf, es musst mir aber jemand mal Elenbogen- & 
Knie Prodeggdorn ausleihen. 1.Mai WE geht aber noch net.


----------



## B3ppo (27. April 2009)

@ Oland: von wo willst denn losfoarn heud nachmittach? bin evtl dabei, muss mal sehen wie ich mit meinem Tagesprogramm fertig werd. Hätt scho Lust auf Fränkische und das Bein tut gar nimmer so weh 
Werd mich so gegen 3 entscheiden können denk ich.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich geh (fohr) heud a nu a weng in die fränkische aber erst widda um 16.00 -16.30 mol wider die Standarttour, Spitz, Muschel Pav. bis ma die Tour mol zu die Ohren rauskummt.



ich funk dich um 1500 uhr an obs bei mir klappt, muss nochaweng aufm bau arbeiten, müss aber bis 16.15 klappen


----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2009)

@domm: ne ne die sind schon wieder unten - und ja die Matsch Reifen fahr ich sogar mit 3.5Bar  In den DH AT 16 Michelin hatte ich ca. 2 Bar drauf ... war anscheinend bissi zu wenig, geh mal davon aus, dass das der Grund für Bodenkontakt Nr.4 war


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @domm: ne ne die sind schon wieder unten - und ja die Matsch Reifen fahr ich sogar mit 3.5Bar  In den DH AT 16 Michelin hatte ich ca. 2 Bar drauf ... war anscheinend bissi zu wenig, geh mal davon aus, dass das der Grund für Bodenkontakt Nr.4 war



Du solltest mal Abends ehr in die Heia gehen wenn am andern Tag so ein Großevent ansteht.
Meistens liegt`s nicht am Material sondern am Bediener.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @ Oland: von wo willst denn losfoarn heud nachmittach? bin evtl dabei, muss mal sehen wie ich mit meinem Tagesprogramm fertig werd. Hätt scho Lust auf Fränkische und das Bein tut gar nimmer so weh
> Werd mich so gegen 3 entscheiden können denk ich.



Parkplatz Matterhornwand. Das ist der Parkplatz außerhalb von Streitberg. nach Streitberg links rauf da ist ein Wanderparkplatz ist von der Straße aus gut zu erkennen. 
@Peter und Christopher ich werde um 16.30 Uhr am Parkplatz sein. Nach dem ganzen Rumgehüpfe muss ich endlich mal wieder einige Spitzkehren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Parkplatz Matterhornwand. Das ist der Parkplatz außerhalb von Streitberg. nach Streitberg links rauf da ist ein Wanderparkplatz ist von der Straße aus gut zu erkennen.
> @Peter und Christopher ich werde um 16.30 Uhr am Parkplatz sein. Nach dem ganzen Rumgehüpfe muss ich endlich mal wieder einige Spitzkehren fahren.



ich sollte doch in die Fränkische ziehen, hab leider Arbeitstermin bis 16.00......daher nicht machbar heut


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

@ Erlanger

Jemand Dienstag Abend Lust auf Kanal? 18.00 Richtung Forchheim.


----------



## B3ppo (27. April 2009)

16.30 Matterhornwand geht klar. Mal wieder Technik üben


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich sollte doch in die Fränkische ziehen, hab leider Arbeitstermin bis 16.00......daher nicht machbar heut



Das Bike gleich mit zur Arbeit nehmen. Und um 16.00 Uhr mit Vollgas in die fränkische.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber wie gesagt, Osternohe ist im Moment einfach interessanter.



Ein Mann und seine Prinzipien!!!!!!


----------



## Axalp (27. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Mann und seine Prinzipien!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Bike gleich mit zur Arbeit nehmen. Und um 16.00 Uhr mit Vollgas in die fränkische.



Dazu müsste es dann mind. ein Tag vorher geplant sein


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier spricht Stalingr... äähh Thailand,
> 
> am 1.Mai macht offensichtlich der Lift am Oko auf, d.h. wenn ich pünktlich ausgeflogen werde und fit bin, dann fahr' ich auf jeden Fall am kommenden WE (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) an den Oko.
> Bis dahin wirst hoffentlich Dein Suspensorium bekommen haben.



Da man sich da auch ein gescheites Bike leihen kann würd eich mich da glatt mal anschließen!

http://www.bullheadhouse.de/events.html


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Da man sich da auch ein gescheites Bike leihen kann würd eich mich da glatt mal anschließen!
> 
> http://www.bullheadhouse.de/events.html



das stimmt da kannst du dir alles ausleihen, von Protektoren über Bikes und tralala.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein Mann und seine Prinzipien!!!!!!



*Orsch*


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


>



*Orsch*


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das stimmt da kannst du dir alles ausleihen, von Protektoren über Bikes und tralala.




ich brauch nur ein BIKE!!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich brauch nur ein BIKE!!!



Woher willst du das wissen.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2009)

bei mir klapps, bin un 16.30 matterh-wand


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen.




weil ich die Grundausstattung an Protektoren + Helm schon hab! Daher weiß ich das!


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen.



achso nee, weil ich fehlerfrei und immer sturzfrei alles runterknalle was sich mir in den Weg stellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2009)

Wegen Sonntag Oko:

mal schauen - Bock auf jeden Fall ! 
Das Ding ist nur das ich von Samstag auf Sonntag Nachtdienst haben werde. D.h. 24h in der Apo hocken.
Wenn Sie mich schlafen lassen, und ich mich Fit fühle, dann hätt ich auch Bock, vor allem weil ich Sonntag sowieso in die Richtung muss weil mein Patenkind BDay hat - würde halt ne halbtages KArte holen oder Punkte je nach dem ...


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2009)

I have a Dream.
Und des wor des Wolfieck. Und ausserdem wor des auch den Markus und mein Jahresziel.
Was soll ich euch berichten.
*Das Wolfieck ist abgehakt*
Der Peter, Christopher und ich sind heute mal die Standartrunde gefahren nur mit dem Unterschied ich wollte mal des Wolfieck probieren. 5-6 Anläufe Roland typisch halt und dann sauber durch.
Der Peter fährt mittlerweile schon ausser Konkurenz. Der ist aufs erste mal ohne Prot. durch.
Auch unser netter Apoteker aus Erlangen macht sich schon sehr gut. Er ist heute das erste mal über den Block und hat den Pavillion komplett durch.

Respekt uns allen.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2009)

ja roland , sauper gmacht hast des, übung macht den meister, genauso christoph, top


----------



## B3ppo (27. April 2009)

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, erstmal danke für das viele Lob 
War ne schöne kleine Technikrunde genau das richtige nach dem Jump'n'Run Tag gestern  
Den Block, die Kurve nach den Treppen danach und den Pavillon gefahren  besser konnt's net laufen.

Achja der Oland und des Wolfieck


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. April 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @ Erlanger
> 
> Jemand Dienstag Abend Lust auf Kanal? 18.00 Richtung Forchheim.





hab alleine keine Lust!!


----------



## Axalp (28. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> I have a Dream.
> Und des wor des Wolfieck. Und ausserdem wor des auch den Markus und mein Jahresziel.



Davon weiss ich nix, aber egal. Muss ich irgendwann auch erledigen. 

Und was machst Du jetzt? Ich kenn da noch eine Stelle an der Bergwachthütten, die Du auch noch offen hast. 



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> hab alleine keine Lust!!



Das ist auch ein Mountainbike- und kein Sado-Maso-Forum hier. Vielleicht stellst die Frage mal dort.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Davon weiss ich nix, aber egal. Muss ich irgendwann auch erledigen.



Da haben wir mal auf einer Tour davon gesprochen. Aber egal. ja jetzt kommt die Pott. Runde. Aber des hat scho noch a bisserl Zeit.


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Davon weiss ich nix, aber egal. Muss ich irgendwann auch erledigen.
> 
> Und was machst Du jetzt? Ich kenn da noch eine Stelle an der Bergwachthütten, die Du auch noch offen hast.
> 
> ...



Grundlage muss sein!! Auch für Freerider....damt sie sich nicht gleich die Wade zerren wenn Sie mal am Gegenanstieg in die Pedale treten müssen!


----------



## JansonJanson (28. April 2009)

werd heute vielleicht an Kanal gehen - aber weiss noch nicht wie ich mich bewegen kann 
Merk Knochen und paar Muskeln schon noch gut *g* - und dazu gestern auf ner schnellen Feierabendrunde gleich noch mal nen Salto vorwärts geübt 
Kam wieder ausm dem nichts, mitm Pedal aufm Stein - der gut versteckt war unter Grünzeugs - aufgesetzt und ab gings, nur noch Passagier, vorne übern Lenker, Rolle vorwärts, über Schulter abgerollt. Das schwierige war nur das Rad noch abzuhalten das hinter mir her flog und mich erschlagen wollte... 

Wenn ich aber Kanal gehe erst 7 - halb8, und dann in die Dunkelheit rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (28. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> werd heute vielleicht an Kanal gehen - aber weiss noch nicht wie ich mich bewegen kann
> Merk Knochen und paar Muskeln schon noch gut *g* - und dazu gestern auf ner schnellen Feierabendrunde gleich noch mal nen Salto vorwärts geübt
> Kam wieder ausm dem nichts, mitm Pedal aufm Stein - der gut versteckt war unter Grünzeugs - aufgesetzt und ab gings, nur noch Passagier, vorne übern Lenker, Rolle vorwärts, über Schulter abgerollt. Das schwierige war nur das Rad noch abzuhalten das hinter mir her flog und mich erschlagen wollte...
> 
> Wenn ich aber Kanal gehe erst 7 - halb8, und dann in die Dunkelheit rein ...



Sag einfach bescheid.....ums mit den Worten vom Roland zu sagen....wenns passt dann passts....wenn nich...dann nich.....


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Und was machst Du jetzt?



Vielleicht mal wieder was arbeiten oder an der VHS lesen und schreiben lernen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> werd heute vielleicht an Kanal gehen - aber weiss noch nicht wie ich mich bewegen kann
> Merk Knochen und paar Muskeln schon noch gut *g* - und dazu gestern auf ner schnellen Feierabendrunde gleich noch mal nen Salto vorwärts geübt
> Kam wieder ausm dem nichts, mitm Pedal aufm Stein - der gut versteckt war unter Grünzeugs - aufgesetzt und ab gings, nur noch Passagier, vorne übern Lenker, Rolle vorwärts, über Schulter abgerollt. Das schwierige war nur das Rad noch abzuhalten das hinter mir her flog und mich erschlagen wollte...
> 
> Wenn ich aber Kanal gehe erst 7 - halb8, und dann in die Dunkelheit rein ...


Wäre evtl. auch dabei!!


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> I have a Dream.


Des hod scho amol aner gsochd!!
Den homs dann in Memphis derschossn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des hod scho amol aner gsochd!!
> Den homs dann in Memphis derschossn!!!


#
Bis Membfis werd ichs ned schaffen obba vielleicht in Boddenstein am Greuz. Do gehtz ja a rechd nunda.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> werd heute vielleicht an Kanal gehen - aber weiss noch nicht wie ich mich bewegen kann
> Merk Knochen und paar Muskeln schon noch gut *g* - und dazu gestern auf ner schnellen Feierabendrunde gleich noch mal nen Salto vorwärts geübt
> Kam wieder ausm dem nichts, mitm Pedal aufm Stein - der gut versteckt war unter Grünzeugs - aufgesetzt und ab gings, nur noch Passagier, vorne übern Lenker, Rolle vorwärts, über Schulter abgerollt. Das schwierige war nur das Rad noch abzuhalten das hinter mir her flog und mich erschlagen wollte...
> 
> Wenn ich aber Kanal gehe erst 7 - halb8, und dann in die Dunkelheit rein ...



Du solltest dich zurzeit lieber fürs Bodenturnen anmelden dann müsstest du nicht so oft aufstehen.

Ja, ja die Knochen tun immer erst einen tag später weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (28. April 2009)

Zum Glück bin ich gestern mitgefahren, heut kann ich mich kaum bewegen..  Als mich der Bock von der Ballerina abgeworfen hat gabs wohl nen Schlag auf die Rippen, aber da hab ich ja was hier im Laden


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2009)

Hausen 19:00Uhr : 11 °C und Wind!!!!
D.h : Kanal du kannst mich mal!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hausen 19:00Uhr : 11 °C und Wind!!!!
> D.h : Kanal du kannst mich mal!!!!



War ja nicht anderes zu erwarten.


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hausen 19:00Uhr : 11 °C und Wind!!!!
> D.h : Kanal du kannst mich mal!!!!



.........ein Seelenverwandter.......................für was gibts Farbfernsehen bei dem Wetter............


----------



## JansonJanson (29. April 2009)

@schu2000: Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus ? Bin ab morgen bis Sa ganz in der frühe daheim - geht am Donnerstag ne kleine Tour zam ? oder bist schon wieder am arbeiten ? 

i merk mei knochn imma noach


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Am Donnerstag? Nee beim besten Willen net  könnt sein dass morgen a weng a stressiger Tag für mich wird 
Aber wennst schon in der Nähe bist könnt mer mal was ausmachen wegen dem Jäckchen


----------



## JansonJanson (29. April 2009)

woas hoastn pland ? 

Vadderdoch is fei erscht am freidoach ..... 

Jacket ... klar gerne


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @schu2000: Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus ? Bin ab morgen bis Sa ganz in der frühe daheim - geht am Donnerstag ne kleine Tour zam ? oder bist schon wieder am arbeiten ?
> 
> i merk mei knochn imma noach



servus....was willstn fahren? Bin in Kurzarbeit, ´daher genug Zeit zum biken!


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> woas hoastn pland ?



Ähm...hmmm...ich hab mir für morgen vorgenommen 30 zu werden


----------



## JansonJanson (29. April 2009)

ähhhh ähhhh ups  

guad - ausredn zähld *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Hehe Danke 

Bist Du am Freitag irgendwann mal daheim? Ich werd früh (gegen 10) an Oko fahren, dann könnt ich entweder gleich über Selbitz fahren (is zwar a weng a Umweg aber wat solls) oder halt aufm Rückweg...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe Danke
> 
> Bist Du am Freitag irgendwann mal daheim? Ich werd früh (gegen 10) an Oko fahren, dann könnt ich entweder gleich über Selbitz fahren (is zwar a weng a Umweg aber wat solls) oder halt aufm Rückweg...



Du wasd obber scho, das am Freidoch nu allles saachnoß is odder?
Ob des der Händ gud dud wenns auf an nassn Fälsn wächrudschd??


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Ich fahr ja bloß zem Fotograbildermachen an den Oko. Und da ja der Kolumbianer eh in der Gegend is kann ich ja dann gleich die Sicherheitsweste bei na mitnehma


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2009)

@Jan: Wann hast Zeit? Ich ab jetzt jedes Wochenende! 

Sehen Sie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/2408

Den Evil Eye gibt's noch und sogar ein paar neue Sachen!!! 
@Schorsch: Dieses Jahr wird die Schl*m** von oben bis unten durchge****!

Wer wäre jetzt am Sonntag alles am Oko dabei? Das Wetter soll ab Freitag ja besser werden.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird die Schl*m** von oben bis unten durchge****!



Vorsicht, net dass de Dich nach einem Tag Gkopf wieder fühlst wie a 70jähriger mit üblen Rückenproblemen


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, net dass de Dich nach einem Tag Gkopf wieder fühlst wie a 70jähriger mit üblen Rückenproblemen



Na diesesmal haben wir ja einen oder mehrere Apotheker dabei.


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sehen Sie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/2408



Hmmm irgendwie juckts mich plötzlich in den Fingern und Beinen...na erst noch a paar Umbauten am Giant machen und die Hand noch a weng heilen lassen!

Ne andere gute Nachricht gibts auch noch, nach einigem Hin und Her und Ungewissheit is jetzt raus dass Todtnau auch wieder aufmacht, ebenfalls schon am 1. Mai! Markus, ich glaube wir sollten Deiner Heimatregion (@Bernd: nein er kommt net ausm Osten  ) bei Gelegenheit einen Besuch abstatten, Bad Wildbad können wir ja dann auch gleich mitnehmen


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Na diesesmal haben wir ja einen oder mehrere Apotheker dabei.



Is auch gut so, ich glaub Schmerzmittel werden wir dieses Jahr viel brauchen


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, net dass de Dich nach einem Tag Gkopf wieder fühlst wie a 70jähriger mit üblen Rückenproblemen





Axalp schrieb:


> Na diesesmal haben wir ja einen oder mehrere Apotheker dabei.


Ich denke mit den beiden süßen Drogenbaronen dabei wird ihm der Hintern erst recht weh tun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Hehe, da kriegt die Protektorenunterhose eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## Axalp (29. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich denke mit den beiden süßen Drogenbaronen dabei wird ihm der Hintern erst recht weh tun!!!



Mei, kaum meldet sich der Breyer, geht's schon wieder um ana*e Sachen.
Ist das noch keinem aufgefallen... 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm irgendwie juckts mich plötzlich in den Fingern und Beinen...na erst noch a paar Umbauten am Giant machen und die Hand noch a weng heilen lassen!



Nur nichts überstürzen. Du weisst ja was Dir sonst in PdS droht. 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Ne andere gute Nachricht gibts auch noch, nach einigem Hin und Her und Ungewissheit is jetzt raus dass Todtnau auch wieder aufmacht, ebenfalls schon am 1. Mai! Markus, ich glaube wir sollten Deiner Heimatregion (@Bernd: nein er kommt net ausm Osten  ) bei Gelegenheit einen Besuch abstatten, Bad Wildbad können wir ja dann auch gleich mitnehmen



Bitte vergiss den besten Park dort unten nicht: http://www.lac-blanc.com/bike-park/de/bikepark.htm.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nur nichts überstürzen. Du weisst ja was Dir sonst in PdS droht.


Ich weiß auf jedenfall wer ihm *vor* PDS im Falle eines verletzungsbedingten Ausfalls droht !!!! 
*SEIN BEIFAHRER!!!*


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, den Bernd muss ich ja a mitnehma. Da darf ich aber schaua dass ich bis dahin auch a Protektorenunterhosn hob


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2009)

@Peter wann mach ma am Wochenend wos. 
Wenn des Wetter passt Samstag fränkische ! oder Sonntag fränkische oder Samstag und Sonntag fränkische. Oder fahren wir gleich mal am Freitag in die fränkische.

Aufn Ochskopf mid an Ostthailänder hob i kann Bock.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2009)

freitag ist 1 mai, do sen die rotsocks unterwegs in der fränkischen, samstach muss ich vielleicht was arbern aufm bau, ist aber nochned sicher, sonntag auf jedenfoll fränkisch, wegen samstag sog ich dir freitag bescheid (ein durchananner mit den tagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. April 2009)

also, habs abklärt, mit samstag schauts gut aus, da könn mer was machn, vieleicht hat ja a der cheetah men zeit


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, habs abklärt, mit samstag schauts gut aus, da könn mer was machn, vieleicht hat ja a der cheetah men zeit



Ja ich denk einen Tach wir er schon mal auf Radl dürfen.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2009)

was woll mer den mal wieder fohrn, vieleicht richtung klumpental in kurzvariante, mit 601 und ziegentrail, danach noch den eine zustieg zum felsen, den wir im winter mal propiert haben ( Im mariental), aber hast eh wieder vergessen wo des wahr


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was woll mer den mal wieder fohrn, vieleicht richtung klumpental in kurzvariante, mit 601 und ziegentrail, danach noch den eine zustieg zum felsen, den wir im winter mal propiert haben ( Im mariental), aber hast eh wieder vergessen wo des wahr



na na des was i scho nu. Können wir ja mal bis zum ende nauftragen. Oder war des damals scho des end.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na na des was i scho nu. Können wir ja mal bis zum ende nauftragen. Oder war des damals scho des end.



ne, geht noch a stück rauf


----------



## Domm. (29. April 2009)

Liebe Naturschutzfreunde,
ich weiß Ihr würdet gern auf meinem 2. Hausberg dem Walberla
mit dem MTB radeln dürfen...

Falls man wieder dort Fahren darf, wollt Ihr aber bestimmt
nicht auf zugeteerten "Fuhren" unterwegs sein.
Gebt euch doch mal einen Ruck und stellt euch auf die Seite
des Naturschutz und stimmt gegen sinnlos zugeteerte Naturschutzgebiete. 
Kann ja net sein dass ein blöder Bürgermaster kurz vor seiner Renten 
des Walberla zuteert.

Also, abstimmen für den Rückbau der Teerstraße am Walberla.
In die Alpen gibts Fuhren über 1000HM und mehr, die sind auch 
net geteert und halten.
http://www.br-online.de/studio-fran...e-aufs-walberla-2009-kw18-ID1240916835814.xml

Ich man des ernst, stellt euch mol vor die Forstautobahnen 
kriegen am End wie des Original zum Teer a nu Leitplanken.
Donn muss ma des Fohrrod drüberhem um zum Trail zu kumma,
es ko ja net a jeder 60cm Bunnyhobbs.

Klumpental Samstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2009)

So!!! Dasser amol widder wos zum lachn hobd!!
Hob heud a Deillieferung von Hibike grichd!! (Mei Helm wor nadürlich ned dabei!!!)
Hob a a neus Hemerd bestelld. Hob obber die Beschreibung ned gscheid glesn sonst wär ma wul aufgfalln, das des Deil " Aweng" zu gla is.
Obber seht selbst:

Hob a Lineal mid dazu glechd:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/341129]
	
[/URL]

Is für 2 - 3 jährige !!!!

Konni höchsdns als Kopfduch nehma!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (30. April 2009)

@Bernd: gibt da nen neues Medikament zum abnehmen das heisst ... Alli  wer denkt sich bitte so nen beschissene Namen aus ?! Der "Geist" hinter diesem Präperat ist sicher nen T****  wennst gnug nimmst wirds woas mit der größn.... 

@Markus: jo jo wie gesagt - Sonntag Oko sieht gut aus, muss nur schauen das ich Samstag früh gleich das Auto voll laden tue, doas wir Sunndoach gleich durchstardn können. Kumm um halba neun ausm "Laboar" raus 

@Sven: HAPPY BDAY ALTER SACK  
wegen morgen - und Jacketübergabe wie siehts aus ? Zehn kumma schon machen - an der Kolumbianer Hochburg mitten in Selbitz ? Der Parkplatz ist nicht zu verfehlen wend duarch foahrst ... 

@all: nemmt eirn Oarsch in Acht - die Kolumbianer kumma mit Macht 

.... und noch was - hoad jmand am 21.5. evtl Lust an kleienn RaodTripp nach Winterberg zum IXS Rookie Cup zu moachn ?


----------



## S*P*J (30. April 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Liebe Naturschutzfreunde,
> ich weiß Ihr würdet gern auf meinem 2. Hausberg dem Walberla
> mit dem MTB radeln dürfen...
> 
> ...


 

Warum sollte ich den Naturschutz unterstützen? Das er mich unten auf den Teerweg in Eraboach ohält und mei Personalien will, damit er mich anzeigen kann?
Und mit dem Teerweg muss das gleiche geschehen wie in Kleinkanada, unseren Hometrack in Buckhofen. Die werden einfach dazuverklagt, des Ding in Eigenregie abzureissen und dafür unten an der Wiesent 300m Schotterweg zu teeren.


----------



## Axalp (30. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Markus: jo jo wie gesagt - Sonntag Oko sieht gut aus, muss nur schauen das ich Samstag früh gleich das Auto voll laden tue, doas wir Sunndoach gleich durchstardn können. Kumm um halba neun ausm "Laboar" raus



Jo, passt.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> .... und noch was - hoad jmand am 21.5. evtl Lust an kleienn RaodTripp nach Winterberg zum IXS Rookie Cup zu moachn ?



Spicak? Geisskopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> .... und noch was - hoad jmand am 21.5. evtl Lust an kleienn RaodTripp nach Winterberg zum IXS Rookie Cup zu moachn ?



Da wollt ich eigentlich a mit starten...ober da ja dann was mit der Hand dazwischen komma is...  naja rechtzeitig vorm Renna am Oko klappts wieder


----------



## Saddamchen (30. April 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Naturschutz unterstützen? Das er mich unten auf den Teerweg in Eraboach ohält und mei Personalien will, damit er mich anzeigen kann?
> Und mit dem Teerweg muss das gleiche geschehen wie in Kleinkanada, unseren Hometrack in Buckhofen. Die werden einfach dazuverklagt, des Ding in Eigenregie abzureissen und dafür unten an der Wiesent 300m Schotterweg zu teeren.


Do hosd rechd!! Die Ökoheinis sind doch der erklärte nadürliche Feind des Moundainbikers.  Mid Vertredern dieser scheinheilichen Pharisäern hädsd scho a bor mol fasd an underhaldsamen Fausdkampf am "heiligen" Berch gebn!!!
Also mei Vorschloch wär:
1. Den Teerweg abbauen.
2. Teer recyceln
3. Mit dem Teer die Naturschutzheinis Teeren und Federn.
4. Anschließend wieder in unberührter Natur in Ruhe Biken!!!


----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2009)

Naja die entsprechenden Leut hot mer ja sogar in den eigenen Reihen...ich erinner da nur an einen gewissen "Extremfreerider"...


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Naturschutz unterstützen? Das er mich unten auf den Teerweg in Eraboach ohält und mei Personalien will, damit er mich anzeigen kann?
> Und mit dem Teerweg muss das gleiche geschehen wie in Kleinkanada, unseren Hometrack in Buckhofen. Die werden einfach dazuverklagt, des Ding in Eigenregie abzureissen und dafür unten an der Wiesent 300m Schotterweg zu teeren.



Dieses Wochenende ich wieder Walberla Fest.

Auf den Tag warte ich, das mich einer von diesen "Naturschützern" anhält um mich nach meinen Personalien zu fragen. Ich hoffe er ist dann nicht viel grösser als ich.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele der selbsternannten Naturschützer dieses Wochenende am Walberla rumlaufen, sich nicht an die Wege halten, und in jedes Gebüsch piss.. und schei.... weil sie zu voll sind um auf die einzige öffentliche Toilette zu gehen.
Das Walberla wird nach diesem Wochenende (der Boden ist jetzt schon vom Regen aufgeweicht) wieder wie ein Schlachtfeld aussehen, und wie eine Bahnhofstoilette riechen.
*Aber wehe es kommt mir noch ein Mountainbiker hier hoch den zeige ich an*
Ich fahre solange da hoch bis ich vor Altersschwäche vom Rad falle, und die paar Jährchen bekomme ich schon noch rum.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. April 2009)

also Plätze gibts noch für Winterberg IXS Rookie ...


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

@ Sven herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30igsten hast du heute oder morgen ?
Ich hätte da ein Geschenk für dich.
ich weiss nicht ob du dir schon selbst eine besorgt hast, aber ich habe mir aus England weichere Federn für meine RCV schicken lassen. In der RCV ist ja nur eine verbaut, aber schicken tun die immer zwei. Wenn du also noch keine hast.


----------



## Domm. (30. April 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Naturschutz unterstützen? Das er mich unten auf den Teerweg in Eraboach ohält und mei Personalien will, damit er mich anzeigen kann?


 
Bist schon komisch, wenn Du der Meinung bist dass man auf ner Teerstraße 
fahren muß um Spass zu haben. 
Wenn dann such Dir doch eine Teerstrasse ausserhalb von einem Naturschutzgebieht.

Das Voting auf der Website des BR ist übrigens anonym.



S*P*J schrieb:


> Und mit dem Teerweg muss das gleiche geschehen wie in Kleinkanada, unseren Hometrack in Buckhofen. Die werden einfach dazuverklagt, des Ding in Eigenregie abzureissen und dafür unten an der Wiesent 300m Schotterweg zu teeren.




Mir ist ein Illegaler NS auch lieber als eine Teerstrasse am Walberla.
Aber beides ist mit Vorsatz rechtswiedrig gemacht. In KK wurden Bäume abgesägt 
(Sachbeschädigung & Diebstahl). Und am Walberla wurden über 700m² 
Naturverträglicher Weg versiegelt/zerstöhrt, also schwerer Eingriff in das 
Ökosystem (Walberla) ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.

In KK war es IMHO auch so, dass die Behörden von Strafe absahen,
wenn die Bauten angebaut werden (schreibt was, falls falsch).
In Kirchehrenbach gibts IMHO kaum geteerte Feldwege im Tal.

Es kann doch nicht sein dass Ihr zuseht wie Politiker die Natur zerstören 
dürfen, und man selber nicht mal mit dem Rad hinfahren darf. Nichtmal auf Teer Strasse.

Durch das Voing unterstützt man auch nicht die Grünen oder den Bund Naturschutz, 
sondern das Landratsamt Forchheim. Dort möchte man nur geltende Gesetze einhalten

Wäre KK in anderen Dimensionen und schonender gebaut worden, wäre
der Ärger hinterher auch wesentlich geringer gewesen.


----------



## Domm. (30. April 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also mei Vorschloch wär:
> 1. Den Teerweg abbauen.
> 2. Teer recyceln
> 3. Mit dem Teer die Naturschutzheinis Teeren und Federn.
> 4. Anschließend wieder in unberührter Natur in Ruhe Biken!!!


 
 Schöö gsochd

Ausser Punkt 3 stimm ich ned zu, die haben mit der Geschichte 
nix zu tun.
Der Altbürgermaster ghörd gedeerd und gfeederd.

Wer aufs Walberla foaren will machts eh.


----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Sven herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30igsten hast du heute oder morgen ?
> Ich hätte da ein Geschenk für dich.
> ich weiss nicht ob du dir schon selbst eine besorgt hast, aber ich habe mir aus England weichere Federn für meine RCV schicken lassen. In der RCV ist ja nur eine verbaut, aber schicken tun die immer zwei. Wenn du also noch keine hast.



Hi Oland, vielen vielen Dank!!! Heute ist der Tag an dem mein Dasein als alter Sack beginnt 
Danke fürs Geschenk! Hab zwar noch die Original-Feder drin weil ich mit der soweit auch gut zurecht komme, aber die weichere bau ich mir auch gern mal ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi Oland, vielen vielen Dank!!! Heute ist der Tag an dem mein Dasein als alter Sack beginnt
> Danke fürs Geschenk! Hab zwar noch die Original-Feder drin weil ich mit der soweit auch gut zurecht komme, aber die weichere bau ich mir auch gern mal ein!



ich denke die weichere (rote) mit etwas Luftunterstützung wird bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Ich seh mal zu das ich die nächste Zeit einen Apotheker unseres Vertrauens kontaktiere der dir die Feder mal vorbei bringt.


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi Oland, vielen vielen Dank!!! Heute ist der Tag an dem mein Dasein als alter Sack beginnt



Für den alten Sack musst du schon noch 10 Jahre warten, aber die gehen schnell rum.


----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2009)

Also die verbaute is für mich bei meinem Gewicht mit Luftunterstützung nicht fahrbar, aber mit der weicheren könnte das hinhauen, stimmt!

Keine Hektik, wir werden demnächst bestimmt eh mal in Todesnohe oder am Oko zusammen auf Achse sein


----------



## B3ppo (30. April 2009)

@Janson: willst du Tagestrip nach Winterberg? Muss den danach Samstag nämlich arbeiten...
GKopf will evtl am 9.5. eröffnen , mal sehn obs klappt. Meine Northshore Neugier ist geweckt.


----------



## S*P*J (30. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende ich wieder Walberla Fest.
> 
> Auf den Tag warte ich, das mich einer von diesen "Naturschützern" anhält um mich nach meinen Personalien zu fragen. Ich hoffe er ist dann nicht viel grösser als ich.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele der selbsternannten Naturschützer dieses Wochenende am Walberla rumlaufen, sich nicht an die Wege halten, und in jedes Gebüsch piss.. und schei.... weil sie zu voll sind um auf die einzige öffentliche Toilette zu gehen.
> ...


 

right, die zwei Typen waren ganz nett wie sie mich angehalten haben! Als ich ihnen aber reingedrückt habe, dass ich mir von nichts u. niemanden verbieten lasse übers Walberla zu fahren wurde die Stimmung schlechter 

@domm...

Bundnaturschutz sind die letzten Penner, blos weil sie jetzt gegen den Teerweg sind, sind es nun die Helden, oder was?
Für den Verein bist du genauso ein Gegner wie der Kirchehrenbacher Teerwegbauverein!
Und wenn der Weg wech ist, darfst du als MTBer deswegen trotzdem net drüberfahren, sagt der Naturschutz!


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

@Peter wann Treffpunkt Samstag Pottenst. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. April 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter wann Treffpunkt Samstag Pottenst. ?



10.00 kläranlag pottsta.
@bernd, bist dabei??


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.00 kläranlag pottsta.
> @bernd, bist dabei??



Ich denk scho das er mol widda mitgeht. er kennt ja den neua trail a non ed.

Bin grad auf Weg zur Standartrundn mid langer Hose und langem Trikot. Da es draussen sehr huschig ist


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2009)

bei uns tröpfelts scho wieder, geh jetz aweng in die garage, üben


----------



## Saddamchen (30. April 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Und wenn der Weg wech ist, darfst du als MTBer deswegen trotzdem net drüberfahren, sagt der Naturschutz!



Wos sochd der?? 
Godseidank bini auf dem Ohr daub!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (30. April 2009)

seh schon ... bin hier allein auf weiter Flur mit Tagestripp nach Winterberg ... ts ts ts 

@B3ppo: jo ... Tagestripp - evtl auf Freitag noch im Auto pennen und tags druff bissi glotzen, und im Laufe des Tages zurück


----------



## Axalp (1. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.00 kläranlag pottsta.



Ich hab ka Dsaid


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hab ka Dsaid



warum ned. hast am sonntach zeit??


----------



## Axalp (1. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> warum ned. hast am sonntach zeit??



Hab noch net das Ransom zurück. Ich trau mich net mit dem Zesty in die Fränkische zu fahren, wenn der Roland dabei ist. Dann hat er immer so gute Laune .

Spass beiseite:
Regierung geht Samstag vor, weil ich Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Ochsenkopf bin.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Ochsenkopf...



Ich werd am Sonntag evtl. auch mal rüberschaua, mir dann aber am Bullheadhouse a Cube Stereo oder so ausleiha und a weng bergauf fahren  weil wenn ich des mitm Quake mach dann komm ich bloß in Versuchung die DH runterzuheizen...


----------



## Domm. (2. Mai 2009)

Ich kann am Samstag und die näxte Zeit nicht.

Beim Voting sen etzala scho 47,4% dafüa, dass wemma 
schon nein NSG foarn will ma schbass on Erossionsrillen 
statt ööden Teer hob´m ko. S*P*J fead ober woascheinli 
lieber Bedongdrebbm stodd Spitzkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Spass beiseite:
> Regierung geht Samstag vor, weil ich Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Ochsenkopf bin.




Ihr könnt dann beim Bernd a Regierungsdreffn auf der Derassn veranschdaldn, so bei Kaffee und Kung. Könnd ja dann die Mergl nu mid einlodn.


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ich kann am Samstag und die näxte Zeit nicht.
> 
> Beim Voting sen etzala scho 47,4% dafüa, dass wemma
> schon nein NSG foarn will ma schbass on Erossionsrillen
> ...



bist mitn wolf verwand, übersetz mal den text


----------



## Domm. (2. Mai 2009)

@Peter
Nein, der Wolf hat nämlich keine Zeit.

Beim Voting sind jetzt schon 47,4% dafür, dass wenn man
schon in ein NSG fahren will man spass an Erosionsrillen, 
statt ödem Teer, haben kann. 
S*P*J fährt warscheinlich lieber Betontreppen als Spitzkehren.

Info:
Die Teerstr. am Walberla wurde gebaut weil es die Gemeinde 
Kirchehrenbach nicht geschafft hat einen Schotterweg zu pflegen.
Aus Protest wurde nur leichter Schotter hingepfuscht, und den
hat der nächte Regen auch gleich weggespült. 
Notwendige Wasserrinnen konnte man auch nicht richtig anbringen,
und desshalb hat sich die "Erosion selbst welche geschaufelt"
->Erossionrillen wie am Gardasee.

@alle (Ober-)Franken
Wea hod eichendlich ned verstandn wos ich gschriebm hob


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Mai 2009)

@domm.: i hoab di 

so nen Rotz... wieder in der ColumbianerHochburg sitzen und das schöne Wetter durch Glasscheiben beobachten ...


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Mai 2009)

boah ... leggds mi oam Oarsch ... nu scho nen 3 MTB Film neizoggn ... i will affs bike


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> boah ... leggds mi oam Oarsch ... nu scho nen 3 MTB Film neizoggn ... i will affs bike



Boa hosd es du schö bisd auf Arbeit. Wir haben uns heud 3 Stunden auf technischen Trails duch die fränkische quälen müssen

Das schlimmsde kommd noch !! Der Peter der Bernd und ich werden uns (vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt) morgen durch die dichten Wälder von Todesnohe kämpfen. Also so sein schei.. Wochenende auch.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Mai 2009)

Nabend,
macht irgendwer morgen ne "normale" Tour in der Fränkischen?


----------



## Axalp (2. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ihr könnt dann beim Bernd a Regierungsdreffn auf der Derassn veranschdaldn, so bei Kaffee und Kung. Könnd ja dann die Mergl nu mid einlodn.



Genau, Spargelkuchen wollt ich schon immer mal probieren... 

Viel Spass in Osternohe und brecht's Euch nix.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau, Spargelkuchen wollt ich schon immer mal probieren...
> 
> Viel Spass in Osternohe und brecht's Euch nix.



Muss es denn immer Daunhill sein komm hald morgn auch zum Friireidn mid. Dei Sgodd will amol widda bewechd werdn.

be.es. wennsd drom om Berch wos neus siggsd. Mach amol a boar Foddos denn mir wern ja doch noch a boar mol drom sa.

A dia vill Schbass morng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> macht irgendwer morgen ne "normale" Tour in der Fränkischen?



Wenn es über nacht geregnet hat, fahren wir eine Tour in der Fränkischen.
Ich würde den Treffpunkt morgen früh so bis 9.00 noch reinschreiben.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> be.es. wennsd drom om Berch wos neus siggsd. Mach amol a boar Foddos denn mir wern ja doch noch a boar mol drom sa.



Also a wos neus homs gebaut, ober ich glaab wenn mer des net waas fährt mer glatt dran vorbei...is a komisch, so a Art Notausgang aus der Strecke


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Mai 2009)

i will hier naus ... 

kummst morgn a wieddrrr Sven ?


----------



## macmount (2. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist mitn wolf verwand, übersetz mal den text



@beedär: alla richdichn franggn sänn värwannd

@domm: (auf fränggisch domma) von weechn kaa dsaid - fang du ned aa nu oo dämidd - du kennsd mi ja nu gor ned - duhirsch


----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2009)

@Janson: ja nein vielleicht  ja doch schon denk ich, aber kein Plan wann ich mit welchem Bike wo genau dort unterwegs bin...


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2009)

und bleibs bei osternohe- um 9.00uhr bei dir oder hat sichs geändert(wegen wetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bleibs bei osternohe- um 9.00uhr bei dir oder hat sichs geändert(wegen wetter)



....wenn du in osternohe ne Liftkarte löst bist aber des Chicken auf Lebenszeit, des weißt aber scho.............


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....wenn du in osternohe ne Liftkarte löst bist aber des Chicken auf Lebenszeit, des weißt aber scho.............



kickerikie, aber schee wars, bloss des blöde lift fohren des geht mer schon aweng an meine biker ehre


----------



## kubikjch (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab zur Ehrenrettung heute eine Röthelfelsrunde gedreht. 37 Km 1100 hm. Wie wars in Todesnohe?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kickerikie, aber schee wars, bloss des blöde lift fohren des geht mer schon aweng an meine biker ehre



Häsd ja blos neben mir herfahren müssen. Ohne Schleppstange natürlich, ich hätte dich schon angefeuert. Ob wir dann auch so viele Abfahrten gemacht hätten.


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hab zur Ehrenrettung heute eine Röthelfelsrunde gedreht. 37 Km 1100 hm. Wie wars in Todesnohe?



wenigstens einer der was für die kontie gmacht hat, aber nächst woch wird wieder was für die ausdauer gmacht
 2 fotos von heut, sorry für die schlecht qualität






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2009)

So bin auch wieder zurück von meiner Fichtelgebirge-ohne-Lift-Tour  hab mir am Bullheadhouse mal zur Abwechslung was leichtes ausgeliehen. Ganz schöne Umstellung mit 140mm am Heck und 140 an der Front bergab zu fahren wenn man die ganze Zeit nur noch mit 170/180mm unterwegs war! Hab dann ne schöne 3-Gipfel-Tour gemacht (2x Oko 1x Schneeberg), zum Schluss hab ich mitm Cube Stereo nochmal den 5*-DH ("steiler steiniger Weg" ) mitgenommen - oben mit so wenig Federweg jetzt net so flüssig zu fahren, im unteren Abschnitt kann man die Bremsen dann wieder offen lassen  ich glaub ich brauch a wieder a leichteres (aber robustes) Bike mit weniger Federweg...


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab die Biker Ehre heute hoch gehalten....von Erlangen aus über Effeltrich bis in die Fränkische....Hundshaupten, Egloffstein, Trubachtal, Wichsenstein, Vexierkapelle und am Kanal zurück nach Erlangen. 103 km, 1300 HM.....


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Biker Ehre heute hoch gehalten....von Erlangen aus über Effeltrich bis in die Fränkische....Hundshaupten, Egloffstein, Trubachtal, Wichsenstein, Vexierkapelle und am Kanal zurück nach Erlangen. 103 km, 1300 HM.....


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2009)

Also muss a sogn das des Lifdfohrn und hupfn  echt a Laune macht!!
Mei Cheetah Prügl läfd a wi a eins.
Bei der erschdn Abfohrd hodds mi nu ganz schö rumbeudlnd obber dann is gud gloffn!!!. Noghaud hods a kann .
Des Osdernohe wird mi heuer auf jednfoll nu öfders segn!!!!

@MArkus und Jan: Wie wors am OKO?

@Sven: Reiss di zaam bis PDS ! 
Wos issn nocherdla mid deim Obium???


----------



## Schoschi (3. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des Osdernohe wird mi heuer auf jednfoll nu öfders segn!!!!




na also geht doch....................ich seh scho, die Saison wirds lustig........letze war für meinen Geschmack bissl zu sehr CCgeprägt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Sven: Reiss di zaam bis PDS !



 Derf ich jetz bergob bloß nuch Schleichfahrt machen? Bin ja heut eh gaaanz vorsichtig den 5*-DH runter  hatte ja bloß 140mm Federwech 
Nee ober die Hand funktioniert ganz gut. Unter der Wochn weiterhin schonen, aber an den Wochenenden werd ich so langsam wieder anfanga Gas zu gem...nächstes Wochenend wirds Glory in Semmering eingfohrn 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn nocherdla mid deim Obium???



Die Kistn is doch scho längst verkaaft!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die Kistn is doch scho längst verkaaft!!



dann wirds aber mit den Singletrail touren immer "schwerer"


----------



## Axalp (3. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also muss a sogn das des Lifdfohrn und hupfn  echt a Laune macht!!
> Mei Cheetah Prügl läfd a wi a eins.
> Bei der erschdn Abfohrd hodds mi nu ganz schö rumbeudlnd obber dann is gud gloffn!!!. Noghaud hods a kann .
> Des Osdernohe wird mi heuer auf jednfoll nu öfders segn!!!!



Nächstes Wochenende?



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @MArkus und Jan: Wie wors am OKO?



Geil ohne Ende, aber nach 10 Abfahrten bin ich jetzt übler dahergerichtet, als nach einer AX-Etappe. Werd frühestens wieder am Mittwoch oder eher Donnerstag fahren können. 

@Roland: Steinfeld ist mit 200mm+ kein Problem. Hab jetzt die Traumlinie gefunden. 
Pack das nächste Mal Dei Zonenschein mit ein und nich den Freerider wenn's an den Oko geht. Dann macht Dir auch wieder das DH-schreddern Spass.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2009)

Die Staafelder gehn doch mit 180mm auch ganz gut  bin aber trotzdem gspannt wies mitm Glory klappt


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> na also geht doch....................ich seh scho, die Saison wirds lustig........letze war für meinen Geschmack bissl zu sehr CCgeprägt......


Na ja!!! CC is ja wohl ne Frechheit!! 
Bist blos a faule Sau, des is alles!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende?
> 
> 
> @Roland: Steinfeld ist mit 200mm+ kein Problem. Hab jetzt die Traumlinie gefunden.





schu2000 schrieb:


> Die Staafelder gehn doch mit 180mm auch ganz gut  bin aber trotzdem gspannt wies mitm Glory klappt


Männer!! Es kommt nicht auf die Länge an!!!!
Schaut, z.B. den Roland seiner ist nur 3 cm lang aber die Pia ist trotzdem unglücklich!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> dann wirds aber mit den Singletrail touren immer "schwerer"


Der Sven, das Tier kann ein 36-er Blatt nicht abschrecken!


----------



## Domm. (3. Mai 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> auf fränggisch domma
> von weechn kaa dsaid


 
Domma sochd ma nix, ich kenn bols Doomas und Domm (die Kurzzform).
Dei andere Seitn würd ich a lieber kenner lerna.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @MArkus und Jan: Wie wors am OKO?



Scheeeee woars - hoab zwoar nen diggn Pferdknutschaaa am Oberschenggl aber moagt de nix  - no pain - no gain

Muss sagen Oko ist schon immer wieder "Furchteinflößend" - die 1. Abfahrt war sehr wackelig. Seh schon - hab noch nachholbedarf am Oko. War insgesamt das 3 - 4 mal dort... frag mich wie ich das letztes Jahr mit dem Spicy runter gschaft hoab 
Oben Steinfelder sind schon noch ne Baustelle - aber unter raus gehts scho recht guad - is abba a nua lufd noach obn ... 

Hoats wer am Donnerstag Lust an Oko zu gehen ? Habn gantzn Toag frei ... un der LIft geht di ganze Woche
Sonntag auch wieder jemand mit an Oko ?`Bin in der Heimat und da ists net weit ... 

p.s. heud amnds gibts NWD 9 on BlueRay @my Home  - wenn i oalles zum laffn bekumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Mai 2009)

Servus,

fährt hier irgendjemand mit? Hassbergritt am 09.05.2009.

www.tria-Hofheim.de


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Mai 2009)

Haob jetzt amoal mit Markus telefoniert ...

wer moag - morgn Abnd ( also Dienstag ) NWD 9 glotzen @my home ... kenn mer zwoar schon alle - aber hoald BR und ka DVD ...


----------



## Axalp (4. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt hier irgendjemand mit? Hassbergritt am 09.05.2009.
> 
> www.tria-Hofheim.de



Das wär' eigentlich das perfekte Rennen für den Schorsch: "I hass Berch..."


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Haob jetzt amoal mit Markus telefoniert ...
> 
> wer moag - morgn Abnd ( also Dienstag ) NWD 9 glotzen @my home ... kenn mer zwoar schon alle - aber hoald BR und ka DVD ...



ich kenn den noch nicht, bin aber leider jetzt 2 Tage nicht da  ....ihr wollt das nicht zufällig auf Donnerstag...oder später verschieben??


----------



## kubikjch (4. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs am MIttwoch mit einer Feierabendrunde in der Fränkischen wenn das Wetter es hergibt?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wie wärs am MIttwoch mit einer Feierabendrunde in der Fränkischen wenn das Wetter es hergibt?



Wo willsdn foan ? Ab 16.30 Uhr häd ich Dsaid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2009)

Bin bis Dunnerschdoch wech!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin bis Dunnerschdoch wech!!



Gott sei Dank


----------



## kubikjch (4. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo willsdn foan ? Ab 16.30 Uhr häd ich Dsaid.



Wenns klappt 17:30 bei der Matterhorn Parke


----------



## Schoschi (4. Mai 2009)

Hätt jemand die Woche mal früh Lust zu Radeln, so um 8, 2 Stündchen.......da hätt ich Zeit...........

Sowas hab ich letztes Jahr bei der AX Vorbereitung gemacht, 4h vor der Spätschicht gefahren.........war auch cool, im Morgennebel duchn Flur cruisen und die Krähen aufscheuchen.....

Hab mir überlegt das die Woche mal zu machen.........aber wie ich mich kenne wirds nur Theorie bleiben........hab nicht mehr den Biss wie früher, nicht mehr das Tiegerauge wie mein alter Freund Rocky...............


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hätt jemand die Woche mal früh Lust zu Radeln, so um 8, 2 Stündchen.......da hätt ich Zeit...........
> 
> Sowas hab ich letztes Jahr bei der AX Vorbereitung gemacht, 4h vor der Spätschicht gefahren.........war auch cool, im Morgennebel duchn Flur cruisen und die Krähen aufscheuchen.....
> 
> Hab mir überlegt das die Woche mal zu machen.........aber wie ich mich kenne wirds nur Theorie bleiben........hab nicht mehr den Biss wie früher, nicht mehr das Tiegerauge wie mein alter Freund Rocky...............



Ich fahr morgen früh 2 Stunden, entweder Kanal, oder eine andere GA1 Runde.....


----------



## Blackcycle (4. Mai 2009)

Hab hier noch a paar Bilder zum Oko. Viel ist nicht rumgekommen bei der einen Abfahrt mit Kamera, dafür hat es aber ewig gedauert. 

Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht. Die erste Abfahrt Oko ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis.








Rest der Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17060


----------



## B3ppo (4. Mai 2009)

Greets aus dem flachen Norden, muss mal sehen was die Rippe am Wochenende spricht. Zwickt doch noch ganz schön ohne Schmerzmittel....
Aber an die komm ich ja zum Glück einfach ran


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Mai 2009)

muss leider für morgen die BlueRay Session absagen - hab einen der schönen BR NWD9 erwischt die nicht gehen  super ... naja

War heute spontan das 1x am Hetzles oben ... ging schon, die neue DH Strecke ist ganz nice - jedoch ohne nen Shuttle .... heavy


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hab hier noch a paar Bilder zum Oko. Viel ist nicht rumgekommen bei der einen Abfahrt mit Kamera, dafür hat es aber ewig gedauert.
> 
> Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht. Die erste Abfahrt Oko ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bildchen, und das Wetter hat denke ich auch gepasst. Mal sehen wenn der Lift auch unter der Woche läuft fahr ich mal rauf zum DHillern.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hätt jemand die Woche mal früh Lust zu Radeln, so um 8, 2 Stündchen.......da hätt ich Zeit...........
> 
> Sowas hab ich letztes Jahr bei der AX Vorbereitung gemacht, 4h vor der Spätschicht gefahren.........war auch cool, im Morgennebel duchn Flur cruisen und die Krähen aufscheuchen.....
> 
> Hab mir überlegt das die Woche mal zu machen.........aber wie ich mich kenne wirds nur Theorie bleiben........hab nicht mehr den Biss wie früher, nicht mehr das Tiegerauge wie mein alter Freund Rocky...............



Ja wir können ja um 6.00 losfahren zum OKO bis bis 11.00 fahren. Dann kommst du noch pünktlich auf Arbeit.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen früh 2 Stunden, entweder Kanal, oder eine andere GA1 Runde.....



zu spät gelesen..............


----------



## Schoschi (5. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja wir können ja um 6.00 losfahren zum OKO bis bis 11.00 fahren. Dann kommst du noch pünktlich auf Arbeit.:kotz:



bla bla bla


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> bla bla bla



schlecht aufgelegt ?! Dauernd diese Wechselschichten.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schlecht aufgelegt ?! Dauernd diese Wechselschichten.



naa.........wechselnde Weiber.............des halt ich nimmer aus...............


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> naa.........wechselnde Weiber.............des halt ich nimmer aus...............


Allmächd!! Dei Zilli is lesbisch!
Armer Schoschi!!


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2009)

werd morgen um 15.30 ab matterh a tour starten, und mich unterwegs mitn roland treffen, geplant ist matterh-trail nach muggend-bergauf nach engelhberg-adlersta- rasegitterberg-Blochmeer-- höhenweg--guckhüll-spitzktrail-muschelq-pavilion, wenn aner lust oder zeit hat, mitfohren


----------



## Axalp (6. Mai 2009)

zu früh, zu früh... 

Fahr morgen entweder Kalchreuth oder Lindelbach-Runde ab Erlangen.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.30 ab matterh a tour starten, und mich unterwegs mitn roland treffen, geplant ist matterh-trail nach muggend-bergauf nach engelhberg-adlersta- rasegitterberg-Blochmeer-- höhenweg--guckhüll-spitzktrail-muschelq-pavilion, wenn aner lust oder zeit hat, mitfohren



Werd heud middn Jochen auf alle Fälle foan.Er hod mich vorhin angrufn. aber erst so um 17-17.30 rum dann Matterhornparkplatz und Standart.
@peter Wenn`s die zeit morgen zulässt stoß i dazu. Ruf di dann on wosd bisd.

Hab mal mein Zoni wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Mal den Jan in Osternohe zeigen wo der Hammer hängt (duck).
Bild wie immer beschiss..


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2009)

@peter: wie viel Km werden das bei Dir werden ? Hoab morgn Frei ... 

@Markus: wann wärst Du denn für Kalchreuth bereit ? Oaber do doarf i wieddda mitm CC Radl midhoaldn ... mussd neilich schoa mitm Epic tritt halten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @peter: wie viel Km werden das bei Dir werden ? Hoab morgn Frei ...
> 
> @Markus: wann wärst Du denn für Kalchreuth bereit ? Oaber do doarf i wieddda mitm CC Radl midhoaldn ... mussd neilich schoa mitm Epic tritt halten ...



ned viel, denk so zwischen 100hm und 5000hm, na schmarrn , glaub ca 800hm und 30km, fallst mitfährst , sag bescheid


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2009)

@peter: klingt nice ... denke schon das ich dabei bin, morgen solls ja auch schön warm werden *g* wo ist denn Treffpunkt ? 

@Roland: die Herausforderung nehm ich gerne an


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: die Herausforderung nehm ich gerne an



Wie viel Vorsprung bekomme ich ? Ich denke bis zum letzten Double auf der Zielgeraden wäre gerecht.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie viel Vorsprung bekomme ich ? Ich denke bis zum letzten Double auf der Zielgeraden wäre gerecht.



Aber nur wenn Du das Double auch springst ...  Denn dann kann ich auch noch oben losfahren ...


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @peter: klingt nice ... denke schon das ich dabei bin, morgen solls ja auch schön warm werden *g* wo ist denn Treffpunkt ?
> 
> @Roland: die Herausforderung nehm ich gerne an



matterhornwand , ist nach streitberg in richtung muggendorf, in der rechtskurve geht links der parkplatzweg hoch zu treffpkt. 
also bis moin
mei hanynr schick ich per pm


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> matterhornwand , ist nach streitberg in richtung muggendorf, in der rechtskurve geht links der parkplatzweg hoch zu treffpkt.
> also bis moin
> mei hanynr schick ich per pm



müssst i findn 

ist der Parkplatz gleich an der Strasse ? oder noch bissi weiter den Berg hoch ? 

 und wann stößt der "alte" Mann zu uns dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> müssst i findn
> 
> ist der Parkplatz gleich an der Strasse ? oder noch bissi weiter den Berg hoch ?
> 
> und wann stößt der "alte" Mann zu uns dazu ?



10 meter den berg hoch, der roland funkt uns dann on, falls er kommt


----------



## Axalp (6. Mai 2009)

Tach,

ich denk 'mal, dass ich gegen 17 Uhr losfahren werd. Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich allerdings lieber in die Fränkische fahren...
Bei uns wird's nur km und hm fressen. Spass verschieben wir auf's WE.

Wo fahrt ihr denn Euer Rennen aus? Osternohe oder Oko? Egal wo, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich denk 'mal, dass ich gegen 17 Uhr losfahren werd. Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich allerdings lieber in die Fränkische fahren...
> Bei uns wird's nur km und hm fressen. Spass verschieben wir auf's WE.
> ...



Erst sauf ma raus wo ! Und dann stürz ma uns den Berg runter.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> müssst i findn
> 
> ist der Parkplatz gleich an der Strasse ? oder noch bissi weiter den Berg hoch ?
> 
> und wann stößt der "alte" Mann zu uns dazu ?



Wenns ned regnet fahr ich auf alle Fäll zum Parkplatz. War etz bis 20.10 Uhr mid dem Jochen unterwegs. War a scheene Dua. Überall a bissele probiert 

Hey Jan, der Peter ist glaube ich, ein halbes Jahr älter als ich. Also musst du schon Sie zum Ihm sagen.


----------



## Schoschi (6. Mai 2009)

Was geht am Sonntag bikeparktechnisch? Wenns trocken ist will ich irgendwo hin......


----------



## B3ppo (6. Mai 2009)

So grad von ner GA1 Runde durch die norddeutsche Tiefebene zurück. 40km in 90 min das geht in der Fränkischen schlecht 
Dafür ist es hier doch etwas öde - nur schwarz-weiße Kühe als Zuschauer.
Bin wahrscheinlich ab Samstag wieder in Franken, Sonntag sollte also was gehen!!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2009)

@all: wegen Sonntag, bin zwar daheim - aber wenn ihr z.b. an den Oko kommen würdet, komm ich von daheim hin - ist auch nur bischen weniger als ne h Fahrt ... wäre doch was ... wenns Sonntag Osternohe werden sollte ... hmmmmmm mal schauen


----------



## Axalp (6. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag bikeparktechnisch? Wenns trocken ist will ich irgendwo hin......





JansonJanson schrieb:


> @all: wegen Sonntag, bin zwar daheim - aber wenn ihr z.b. an den Oko kommen würdet, komm ich von daheim hin - ist auch nur bischen weniger als ne h Fahrt ... wäre doch was ... wenns Sonntag Osternohe werden sollte ... hmmmmmm mal schauen



Meine Antwort:



Axalp schrieb:


> ...Osternohe oder Oko? Egal wo, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/:



> Nach einem erfolgreichen Start in die Sommersaison am schönen ersten Maiwochenende sind unsere Anlagen von Montag den 04. Mai bis einschließlich Freitag den 15. Mai wegen der jährlichen TÜV Abnahme geschlossen.



In dem Fall trifft man sich in Osternohe.

[edit], wenn's Wetter passt


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Mai 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm not good - not good, naja mal schauen was am Sonntag sonst noch so ist. Kann ja auch mal wie früher Old School mäßig F1 schauen ... 

so werd jetzt erst mal nach Nürnberg an Buck gehen - bin mal gespannt, ist auch total neues "Land" für mich .... 

@peter&roland: sehen uns später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
> 
> http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/:



Hehe, somit ist die Seilbahn rechtzeitig für meinen ersten Bergab-Einsatz (in Deutschland) mit wieder brauchbarer Hand und neuem fahrbarem Untersatz wieder offen  

@Selbitzer Drogenbaron: wennst eh daheim bist fahr halt trotzdem mal hin. Die 250 hömes nach oben sind so schlimm dann auch net


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe, somit ist die Seilbahn rechtzeitig für meinen ersten Bergab-Einsatz (in Deutschland) mit wieder brauchbarer Hand und neuem fahrbarem Untersatz wieder offen
> 
> @Selbitzer Drogenbaron: wennst eh daheim bist fahr halt trotzdem mal hin. Die 250 hömes nach oben sind so schlimm dann auch net


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


>





schu2000 schrieb:


>


----------



## B3ppo (7. Mai 2009)

Ist hier die Bikeparkmanie ausgebrochen?? Was ist mit den guten alten Touren in der Fränkischen? Muss mir wohl doch noch ne Park-Schlampe zu legen...


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ist hier die Bikeparkmanie ausgebrochen?? Was ist mit den guten alten Touren in der Fränkischen? Muss mir wohl doch noch ne Park-Schlampe zu legen...



ne ich werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Peter am Sonntag eine gepflegte fränkische Tour machen.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Mai 2009)

.... meine Beine ... ! 

oaba schee woars ...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> .... meine Beine ... !
> 
> oaba schee woars ...



ja die fränkische. Mit dem Peter fahren ist (k)ein Vergnügen.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Mai 2009)

hoab eigentlich dacht doas wenn Dua kummst s Tempo bissi nunter geht ... abba hab den frische Effekt unterschätzt 

Sagt mal bitte wie eure Sonntag-Planung aussieht - muss das bis heute 18.00Uhr wissen ob BigBike mit in Kofferraum kommt oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (8. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr denn mit dem armen Janson gemacht? 3x Rasengitterberg? 
Das Wetter sieht ja nicht wirklich nach Parkbedingungen aus. Ich plane für Sonntag entweder Fränkische oder die Kalchitrails vor der Haustür


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit dem armen Janson gemacht? 3x Rasengitterberg?
> Das Wetter sieht ja nicht wirklich nach Parkbedingungen aus. Ich plane für Sonntag entweder Fränkische oder die Kalchitrails vor der Haustür



Plan lieber 'mal Fränkische, weil ein Großteil der Kalchtrails (ab Kugelfang) derzeit aufgrund Waldarbeiten (Stämme wurden gezogen, Baumkronen "zufällig" auf den Trails liegengelassen) kaum zu befahren ist.
An den Anliegern und dem Step-down liegen auch schon wieder Bäume quer.

Ich werd's auch wetterabhängig machen, ob ich Bikepark oder Fränkische fahre. Bin schon wieder ein von trockenen Trails verwöhntes und verzogenes Kind.


----------



## B3ppo (8. Mai 2009)

Na lieber nasse Trails als nen rutschigen Bikepark


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Na lieber nasse Trails als nen rutschigen Bikepark



da kann man geteilter Meinung sein!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> da kann man geteilter Meinung sein!



Neues Bike 2010 !?
Was wird`s denn ?
Votec schon zerlegt ?
Ich hoffe doch kein Liteville ! Aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Na lieber nasse Trails als nen rutschigen Bikepark



zustimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hoab eigentlich dacht doas wenn Dua kummst s Tempo bissi nunter geht ... abba hab den frische Effekt unterschätzt



Ja normal ist das auch immer so!
Aber ich hatte halt 2 gute Tage. 
Mal sehen heute werd ich die Tour wieder fahren. 
Es ist halt die einzige die ich kenne.


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neues Bike 2010 !?
> Was wird`s denn ?
> Votec schon zerlegt ?
> Ich hoffe doch kein Liteville ! Aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit



Na eher aufgrund unserer dummen Sprüch... 

Unter 140mm brauchst gar nicht ankommen. Durolux dazu und fertig!


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit dem armen Janson gemacht? 3x Rasengitterberg?
> Das Wetter sieht ja nicht wirklich nach Parkbedingungen aus. Ich plane für Sonntag entweder Fränkische oder die Kalchitrails vor der Haustür



der jan war scho gut fit, für des das er die fränkischen hügel ned kennt, konnt ich na wenigstens überall hinlocken wo ich wollte, und er hat ned gejammert, nedmal am blockmeer, das er fast sauper gfohrn ist. ich wollt ja noch guckhüll mitnehmen, aber da hat der roland einspruch eingelegt.
schreibt mal rein wer wann wo in der fränkischen fohren dut, werd mich kurzfristig dazugsellen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neues Bike 2010 !?
> Was wird`s denn ?
> Votec schon zerlegt ?
> Ich hoffe doch kein Liteville ! Aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit



Na wenn ich das Liteville jetzt bestelle hab ichs bis 2010 vielleicht! 

Zerlegt wirds erst wenns einer haben will! Interesse????


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> der jan war scho gut fit, für des das er die fränkischen hügel ned kennt, konnt ich na wenigstens überall hinlocken wo ich wollte, und er hat ned gejammert, nedmal am blockmeer, das er fast sauper gfohrn ist. ich wollt ja noch guckhüll mitnehmen, aber da hat der roland einspruch eingelegt.
> schreibt mal rein wer wann wo in der fränkischen fohren dut, werd mich kurzfristig dazugsellen.



Ich und Oland am Sonntag.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich und Oland am Sonntag.



@Peter kurzfristig wird des nix. Des muss langfristig geplant sein.
Ich hob heud mid dem ursprünglichen Verfasser dieses Beitrags telefoniert. Wenn des Wetter passt könnt ma ab Leutenbach auch mal wieder die 4-5 Egl. Trails fahren. Heimwärts über Schlossruine und St. Mor. Des sind a 25-30Km und ca.800-900HM. Eine schöne Endurotour mit Traileinlagen.

Wenns regnet muss ma des allerdings neu überdenken.


----------



## B3ppo (8. Mai 2009)

Na dann hoffen wir doch auf Sonne 
Edit: Wenns net zu früh startet bin ich dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Na eher aufgrund unserer dummen Sprüch...
> 
> Unter 140mm brauchst gar nicht ankommen. Durolux dazu und fertig!



Ja wenn dann richtig, midd die leichten Dinger die er fährt is er eh viel zu schnell.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich und Oland am Sonntag.


ja, ja der Breyer nennt sich immer zuerst.


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter kurzfristig wird des nix. Des muss langfristig geplant sein.
> Ich hob heud mid dem ursprünglichen Verfasser dieses Beitrags telefoniert. Wenn des Wetter passt könnt ma ab Leutenbach auch mal wieder die 4-5 Egl. Trails fahren. Heimwärts über Schlossruine und St. Mor. Des sind a 25-30Km und ca.800-900HM. Eine schöne Endurotour mit Traileinlagen.
> 
> Wenns regnet muss ma des allerdings neu überdenken.



ja genau, mol wieder deine heimat, und der bernd kann endlich sei projekt vollenden (helmbrecher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2009)

WERD MORGEN UM 10.30 uhr die prüllsbirkacher tour machen, mit hangkantentrail usw. start in tüchersfeld aufm grossen wanderparke, wenns ned pisst.
wenn aner zeit hat und lust auf paar hm, dann melden


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> WERD MORGEN UM 10.30 uhr die prüllsbirkacher tour machen, mit hangkantentrail usw. start in tüchersfeld aufm grossen wanderparke, wenns ned pisst.
> wenn aner zeit hat und lust auf paar hm, dann melden



Leider ka Dsaid hob morgen sogor mein gselln gsochd das er kumma muss.
Wie hasds so schö geld schdinggd ned.

*Ach ja heud senn ma amol Guggshüll gfoan. Ham am Blogg a boa Varianden Brobbierd*


----------



## kubikjch (8. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider ka Dsaid hob morgen sogor mein gselln gsochd das er kumma muss.
> Wie hasds so schö geld schdinggd ned.
> 
> *Ach ja heud senn ma amol Guggshüll gfoan. Ham am Blogg a boa Varianden Brobbierd*




Ja und alle Varianten hat er gfohrn, der oland


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> WERD MORGEN UM 10.30 uhr die prüllsbirkacher tour machen, mit hangkantentrail usw. start in tüchersfeld aufm grossen wanderparke, wenns ned pisst.
> wenn aner zeit hat und lust auf paar hm, dann melden



Ich denk ich bin dabei!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, ja der Breyer nennt sich immer zuerst.


Ersd der Herr dann des Gscherr!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja genau, mol wieder deine heimat, und der bernd kann endlich sei projekt vollenden (helmbrecher)


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich denk ich bin dabei!


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2009)

wann gehts moin los


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann gehts moin los



Wollte gerade die gleiche Frage stellen.

9.00 oder 9.30 oder 10.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollte gerade die gleiche Frage stellen.
> 
> 9.00 oder 9.30 oder 10.00



also 9.00 auf kein fall, der rest ist mir egal, und fürn bernd gilt 9.00uhr, denn er komm eh zu späht


----------



## B3ppo (9. Mai 2009)

Ich sprech mal für alle mit einer weiteren Anfahrt: frühestens 10.30! Es ist schließlich Sonntag 
Wo treff mer uns denn?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> also 9.00 auf kein fall, der rest ist mir egal, und fürn bernd gilt 9.00uhr, denn er komm eh zu späht



O.K dann 9.05

Machen wir die goldene mitte 10.00 Uhr in Leutenbach. Bis wir loskommen is dann eh schon 10.15 Uhr.
Breyer für dich gilt immer noch 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K dann 9.05
> 
> Machen wir die goldene mitte 10.00 Uhr in Leutenbach. Bis wir loskommen is dann eh schon 10.15 Uhr.
> Breyer für dich gilt immer noch 9.00 Uhr.


Pffffttt!!!
Kumm morgn midm Bomber!!!


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich sprech mal für alle mit einer weiteren Anfahrt: frühestens 10.30! Es ist schließlich Sonntag
> Wo treff mer uns denn?



also um 10.00 beim roland


----------



## B3ppo (9. Mai 2009)

ok, jetzt muss mir nur noch einer sagen wo der roland ist? kenn nur den da:Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> ok, jetzt muss mir nur noch einer sagen wo der roland ist? kenn nur den da:Roland


Worsd nu nie in Inzuchdcity beim Mobbs???


----------



## B3ppo (9. Mai 2009)

Hehe, da bin ich bis jetzt immer drum rum gekommen. Aber morgen wirds wohl soweit sein... Aber mit Fullprodägschen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Worsd nu nie in Inzuchdcity beim Mobbs???



Des sochd aner aus Spargelstecherhausen. Zur Zeit is widda der Olek und Polek da. Do wunderts mi das der Bernd überhaupt zum Rodfoan ford geht weil die stechnen ned nur Spargl.
Stimmds Berndilein.

Also Christopher
Du fährst von Dietzhof kommend Richtung Leutenbach, die allererste rechts (Rosenau), die zweite links (nach dem Römerhof). Dann das erste Haus links(Rosenau 28). Da steht ein cooler Geländewagen Und einige Morewoods.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pffffttt!!!
> Kumm morgn midm Bomber!!!



Los hald dei Affenkisdn daham und kumm mid dein Roggi, sonsd müss ma ja nu länger auf dich waddn.
Des is a Enduro- Trailtour. Und nix zum Freeriden. Bring lieba den Olek und Polek mid dann trausd di a weng länger fort.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Christopher
> Du fährst von Dietzhof kommend Richtung Leutenbach, die allererste rechts (Rosenau), die zweite links (nach dem Römerhof). Dann das erste Haus links(Rosenau 28). Da steht ein cooler Geländewagen Und einige Morewoods.


Also wenner so fährd, dann viel Spasss!
Der Roth kennd nedamol den Wech zu seim HAus!!!

@ Christopher: Die zweite *auch rechts!*!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Los hald dei Affenkisdn daham und kumm mid dein Roggi, sonsd müss ma ja nu länger auf dich waddn.
> Des is a Enduro- Trailtour. Und nix zum Freeriden. Bring lieba den Olek und Polek mid dann trausd di a weng länger fort.


Des mid der Affnkisdn klär mer morgn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenner so fährd, dann viel Spasss!
> Der Roth kennd nedamol den Wech zu seim HAus!!!
> 
> @ Christopher: Die zweite *auch rechts!*!!!!!



Ja Bernd du bist der beste, wenn er links fährt steht er in der Wiese. Man merkt du hast studiert.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2009)

Joa Servus und griaßts eich mitanand aus Wien 

Hab heut nachmittag was zum Fahren entdeckt  direkt bei der Albertina:





Ok geht bloß grad runter, net so mega anspruchsvoll, aber andererseits, wenn mer mal oben steht und so runter schaut...  
Da hab ich noch a paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Besichtigungstour...

Und jetzt trink ich noch a paar Bierchen, damit des Wetter morgen so toll wird wie heut, und ich in Semmering im Bikepark viiieeeel Spaß hab  oder doch lieber Wein??


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Mai 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn morgen so? Eher Tour...oder nur Techno?


----------



## Axalp (9. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pffffttt!!!
> Kumm morgn midm Bomber!!!



Ich komm au - und bring mei CC-Flak mit 

@Schorsch: Es pisst wie sau, Osternohe will ich mir net antun. Kannst morgen ruhig auch mitfahren. War heut mit dem Peter unterwegs und bin dementsprechend auch kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr denn morgen so? Eher Tour...oder nur Techno?



Eine Tour mit einigen Showeinlagen. Macht dir bestimmt Spaß. KM und HM sind auch genug dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich komm au - und bring mei CC-Flak mit
> 
> @Schorsch: Es pisst wie sau, Osternohe will ich mir net antun. Kannst morgen ruhig auch mitfahren. War heut mit dem Peter unterwegs und bin dementsprechend auch kaputt.



Des konnsd vergessn middn Sgodd Ränsm werd gfoan.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Joa Servus und griaßts eich mitanand aus Wien
> 
> Hab heut nachmittag was zum Fahren entdeckt  direkt bei der Albertina:
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß in Semmering und mach a boa gscheide Bilder von die Streggn.


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2009)

also da es heut nacht auch bei euch gscheid gepisst hat, wirds bestimmt lustig, und des tempo wird eher gemütlich wegen bodenverhältnissen, und der markus kann ja leider nur mit seiner leichtbaukistn komm, denn sei scottti hat totalschaden, ich denk es ist füt jeden was dabei, wenn der roland was raussucht


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> des tempo wird eher gemütlich wegen bodenverhältnissen



Na, ned wegen dem Boden sondern wegen dem Ber..


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2009)

machts ner, machts ner ... ona mi ... 

i schau mer ärscht moal den WC DH an ... un in PdS bi i dann uff und davon ...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

Also wir waren heut zu 5 unterwegs: Peter, Markus, Thomas, Christopher und ich. Eigentlich wären wir ja zu 6 gewesen aber einer rief mal wieder früh an und sagte ab. Dieser jemand hatte die Begründung mein Knie tut weh aber sollen wir das glauben ?10 Stunden vorher schrieb er noch ins Forum er kommt mit seinem Prügel !
Was ist da passiert?

Hat seine Frau viel. gesagt wenn er heute bei uns mit 
fährt bekommt er Prügel? und er hat das falsch Verstanden.

Viel. musste er solange auf Knien darum betteln, das er mitdarf. Aber durch das viele Knien hat er nun Schmerzen.

Hat er einfach den Muttertag vergessen, aber duch die häufigen ausreden und absagen, traute er sich einfach nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen.

Ist seine Kodition viel. soweit im Keller das er auf dem Weg von der Garage ins Auto (3m) mit seinem Prügel gefahren ist und einfach K.O. war.

Ist er vom Taschenbilliard Verein e.V. (ehemals Dackelzuchtverein e.V) abgeworben worden, und hat durch das viele spielen mit den Bällen Knieprobleme bekommen.

Wir werden die Wahrheit wohl nie erfahren. 

Zukünftig können wir seine Ausreden selbst zusammenstellen, unter seiner Website www. wieichmichvombikendrücke.de sind die gängigsten Märchen dann für uns eingestellt.


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also wir waren heut zu 5 unterwegs: Peter, Markus, Thomas, Christopher und ich. Eigentlich wären wir ja zu 6 gewesen aber einer rief mal wieder früh an und sagte ab. Dieser jemand hatte die Begründung mein Knie tut weh aber sollen wir das glauben ?10 Stunden vorher schrieb er noch ins Forum er kommt mit seinem Prügel !
> Was ist da passiert?
> 
> Hat seine Frau viel. gesagt wenn er heute bei uns mit
> ...




boah
jetz gehts los


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2009)

tja bernd, heut hast was verpasst, viel wikkie wikkie, und viel geläster viel matsch, und fallst wirklich a proplem mitn knie hast, dann gute besserung, wenn ned, dann bis evt nächst wochend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also wir waren heut zu 5 unterwegs: Peter, Markus, Thomas, Christopher und ich. Eigentlich wären wir ja zu 6 gewesen aber einer rief mal wieder früh an und sagte ab. Dieser jemand hatte die Begründung mein Knie tut weh aber sollen wir das glauben ?10 Stunden vorher schrieb er noch ins Forum er kommt mit seinem Prügel !
> Was ist da passiert?
> 
> Hat seine Frau viel. gesagt wenn er heute bei uns mit
> ...



Ja von mir auch gute Besserung

Der Peter hat heute unsere Treppe geschafft und das bei Nässe (ich weiss bald nicht mehr weiter). Einfach Wahnsinn ich hätte nicht gedacht das die so schnell geknackt wird.
Der Christopher wir nochmal ein sehr guter Trailer.
Der Thomas braucht ein neues Rad (160mm)
Der Markus braucht ein neues Rad (eins das hält)
ich brauch einen lieben Freund Berndilein
Schöne schlammige Wicki, Wicki Tour.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also wir waren heut zu 5 unterwegs: Peter, Markus, Thomas, Christopher und ich. Eigentlich wären wir ja zu 6 gewesen aber einer rief mal wieder früh an und sagte ab. Dieser jemand hatte die Begründung mein Knie tut weh aber sollen wir das glauben ?10 Stunden vorher schrieb er noch ins Forum er kommt mit seinem Prügel !
> Was ist da passiert?
> 
> Hat seine Frau viel. gesagt wenn er heute bei uns mit
> ...


[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> tja bernd, heut hast was verpasst, viel wikkie wikkie, und viel geläster viel matsch, und fallst wirklich a proplem mitn knie hast, dann gute besserung, wenn ned, dann bis evt nächst wochend



Wird scho widder. Is mani die Scheiß Patellasehna. 
PS: Obber um dem Roth nein Orsch zu dreddn langsd scho nu!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich brauch einen lieben Freund Berndilein


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

Bernd des is des Höhenprofil, von der anstehenden Tour. Aber nur der Rückweg. Wobei wir damals von KM 13,5 KM bis 0 KM schon gefahren sind.
Vom G.A. bis E. sind es 16 KM es sind einige nette Stellen dabei, aber auch auf und ab.


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja von mir auch gute Besserung
> 
> Der Peter hat heute unsere Treppe geschafft und das bei Nässe (ich weiss bald nicht mehr weiter). Einfach Wahnsinn ich hätte nicht gedacht das die so schnell geknackt wird.
> Der Christopher wir nochmal ein sehr guter Trailer.
> ...




Der Thomas braucht vor allem trockene Trails und seine Protektoren das nächste Mal. War eine nette bergauf fahren und bergab tragen Tour! 





Markus und Roland bei der Absicherung vor Peters Erstbefahrung






Markus und Christopher beim Quälen ihrer Französinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Der Thomas braucht vor allem trockene Trails und seine Protektoren das nächste Mal. War eine nette bergauf fahren und bergab tragen Tour!
> 
> Markus und Christopher beim Quälen ihrer Französinnen



ja trockene Trails hätte ich auch lieber gehabt.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

Projekt 2
In Gipfelnähe wird der Weg etwas ausgesetzt, ist aber mit Stahlseilen gut gesichert.


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Projekt 2
> In Gipfelnähe wird der Weg etwas ausgesetzt, ist aber mit Stahlseilen gut gesichert.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


>



ich hab dich schon fest eingeplant.


----------



## B3ppo (11. Mai 2009)

Was hast du denn vor Roland?
Hab noch ein Bild von Peters Erstbefahrung gefunden:


Edit: der mag meine Bilder net  Schauts euch in meinem Fotoalbum an


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab dich schon fest eingeplant.



das Ding fahr ich nur mit Dir auf nem Tandem! 

http://www.occasion-tandem.ch/tandem/tandem/tandem-bixs/tandem-bixs-r.jpg


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> das Ding fahr ich nur mit Dir auf nem Tandem!
> 
> http://www.occasion-tandem.ch/tandem/tandem/tandem-bixs/tandem-bixs-r.jpg



Aber ich sitz vorne und beim versetzen musst du auch mit hochspringen.


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

ist des die bay.kongo tourplanung


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

hab gestern garned mitbekomma das jemand fotos gmacht hat, wenn mal alles abgetrockned ist, müss mer die tour wiederholen, mitn höllentrail


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist des die bay.kongo tourplanung



ja kriegst a Lust min 1600 HM und ca 60KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja kriegst a Lust min 1600 HM und ca 60KM



wann isn geplant, aber ich hab eh die nächsten 7 wochn urlaubssperr, obwohl, bis den bernd sei knie wieder funktioniert, sind 8 wochen rum


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

Servus,

bitte votet für mich bei 
http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/

ihr findet mich unter Markus O. 

BIG THX 

dafür verrat ich euch nen tollen Trail, direkt bei euch vor der Haustür per PM


----------



## macmount (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



a dräil is zäweenich - du konnsd bai mir an halbm dooch pflasdärschdaa glaam - donn koosd glaich zaing wi schdorg du wirglich bisd


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

wenn du mir fÃ¼r 10 Tag Plasterstein schleppen 5000â¬ gibst, werde ich es auch dir beweisen!!! 

HOB HOB ich muss in die TOP TEN


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



hab für dich gevotet, schaust du zu viel Fernsehen für die tollsten Menschen der Welt(Männer).


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab gestern garned mitbekomma das jemand fotos gmacht hat, wenn mal alles abgetrockned ist, müss mer die tour wiederholen, mitn höllentrail



Und mit mir!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> a dräil is zäweenich - du konnsd bai mir an halbm dooch pflasdärschdaa glaam - donn koosd glaich zaing wi schdorg du wirglich bisd



Ein Trail ist für dich schon viel zu viel du hosd doch ka Dsaid.


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

du hast PM


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab für dich gevotet, schaust du zu viel Fernsehen für die tollsten Menschen der Welt(Männer).


 
ich mach nichts anderes als Biken, xhamster und Dmax schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...


Für nen Trail tun wir doch alles! 
Habe auch für dich gevotet und nun her mit dem Trail sonst endest du in einem Krabbenkorb!!!
Wobei ich ja schon gespannt bin ob  das Teil wirklich  "neu" ist
Nachtrag:
Saggra! Wori widder zu langsam!!! Hod der Roland den neuer Drail eigsaggd. Und der find doch allans nedamol sei Scheißhaus!!
D.h wir wern des Teil ni fohrn!!!


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



hab ich, also her mitn trail


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und mit mir!!



da sag ich jetzt nix dazu


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



so am i ...


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



Hab aus dem Büro für Dich gevotet. Von zu Hause aus bekommst gleich nochmal 'ne Stimme. 

Dafür sind auch zwei Trails drin, oder


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Und mit mir!!



Bernd du sollst doch die Woche nicht mit Lügen beginnen. Du hast bestimmt deine Frau noch nicht gefragt ob du mit darfst.
Wenn nicht was tut dir denn dann weh ? Der Ar... vielleicht
Oder geht ein Windchen durchs Bäuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> da sag ich jetzt nix dazu


Besser ist das!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

,


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



bist du besoffen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist du besoffen



na aber blöd.
Wollt eigentlich einen Link von youtube hier hereinsetzen aber irgendwie geht das nicht.


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ich mach nichts anderes als Biken, xhamster und Dmax schauen


Solltest du gewinnen und in Alaska absaufen, bekomme ich dann deine Bikes?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


>



*Du bist mein Held*falsches Rad dabei gehabt. Werd die Tour das nächste mal mit meinem Zoni fahren.

@B3ppo das ist auch eine Stelle auf der besagten Tour, sieht jetzt zwar nicht so toll aus aber schau mal wie weit die Gabel einsinkt. Ist eine richtig schön verlockte Naturtreppe. Die haben der Bernd und ich dann am Ende unserer Kräfte, so ziemlich am Schluss gefahren. Ist einer der schönsten Trails die ich gefahren bin.
p.s. selbe Gabel wie im ST nur der Rahmen ändert sich ab und an.


----------



## macmount (11. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> wenn du mir für 10 Tag Plasterstein schleppen 5000 gibst, werde ich es auch dir beweisen!!!
> 
> HOB HOB ich muss in die TOP TEN



is o.k. ich hob die schaine mainär glaan zum mooln in aufdroch geem

hob där drodsdeem mol mai schdimm geem - kenn di genausowechnichwiediandern


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab gestern garned mitbekomma das jemand fotos gmacht hat, wenn mal alles abgetrockned ist, müss mer die tour wiederholen, mitn höllentrail



Höllentrail ist abgeholzt. Grosses Bild in meinen Bildern. Krieg des ned groß.


----------



## B3ppo (11. Mai 2009)

> @B3ppo das ist auch eine Stelle auf der besagten Tour, sieht jetzt zwar nicht so toll aus aber schau mal wie weit die Gabel einsinkt. Ist eine richtig schön verlockte Naturtreppe. Die haben der Bernd und ich dann am Ende unserer Kräfte, so ziemlich am Schluss gefahren. Ist einer der schönsten Trails die ich gefahren bin.
> p.s. selbe Gabel wie im ST nur der Rahmen ändert sich ab und an.



Jo für solche Treppen wär a bissl mehr Federweg an der Gabel evtl wirklich net schlecht. Mal schaun was sich im Sommer so ergibt, vielleicht erb ich ja vom Onkel Oland ne Gabel für meine Französin 

Edit: der Joe der alte Besserwisser wollte mir letztes Jahr schon nen Spicy verkaufen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


>



Gib mer mein Dh ler und i flieg dir da nunder 

Woar heute im strömenden Regn 1.5h von Erlangen - Ebersbach - zurück
sehr sehr geil muss ich sagen, selten so viel Spass gehabt mich dreckig zu machen *g* Aber ohne gscheide Klamoddn wär das wohl ka Spoas gwordn 

Und wahrscheinlich hoads mir widda nen Lager zerlegt , wieda das selbe das i scho 2x gschossn hoab, direkt überm Tretlager... ts ts ts oab is ja noach Garantie druff ...


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Höllentrail ist abgeholzt. Grosses Bild in meinen Bildern. Krieg des ned groß.



Joa, ganz toll! Wenn nicht schon die Biker, Wanderer und Kletterer für mehr Erosion am Hang sorgen, dann machen das die Waldbesitzer einfach selbst. 

Weniger Bäume heisst aber auch mehr Sonne heisst schneller trockener Trail!

Wegen Bayrischem Wald: Man nehme gleich 2 Bikes mit:
1 für die sagenumwobene Enduro-Tour und 1 für Bischofsmais.


----------



## B3ppo (11. Mai 2009)

> Wegen Bayrischem Wald: Man nehme gleich 2 Bikes mit:
> 1 für die sagenumwobene Enduro-Tour und 1 für Bischofsmais.



Ist doch echt ne Seuche diese Bikeinflation. Da kannst nichtmal ein Wochenende mit einem Bike verbringen, es müssen gleich 2 sein.... Da bleib ich doch aus Protest bei einem Bike


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2009)

Tja - wer kann der kann ... darfst auch gerne Deinen Crosser mit nehmen


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

Endurotour (was für ein scheiss Wort) nach Deggendorf runter, oder was? Kann man sehr empfehlen!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Gib mer mein Dh ler und i flieg dir da nunder



Es geht ja eigentlich nicht um die Schnelligkeit. In unserem Alter nennt man das Genussbiken.


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bitte votet für mich bei
> http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/
> ...



Wer geht denn freiwillig auf son Schiff!??? :kotz::kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Gib mer mein Dh ler und i flieg dir da nunder
> 
> Woar heute im strömenden Regn 1.5h von Erlangen - Ebersbach - zurück
> sehr sehr geil muss ich sagen, selten so viel Spass gehabt mich dreckig zu machen *g* Aber ohne gscheide Klamoddn wär das wohl ka Spoas gwordn
> ...


Also etz mussi der ehrenhalber a amol mein Senf dazugebn. Des Ding is saggsteil mid abor hefdige Absätz und Löcher und a boor 30 cm hohe Blöck welche schö rausstehn. Wennsd des Ding mid offner Bremsn ongesd "fliegsd" auf jednfoll !!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Höllentrail ist abgeholzt. Grosses Bild in meinen Bildern. Krieg des ned groß.



Welche Stelle isn des ? Obn,Midde odder Undn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Endurotour (was für ein scheiss Wort) nach Deggendorf runter, oder was? Kann man sehr empfehlen!



Wennsd in jedem Kaff a Bier neizischd hod des bestimmd a sein Reiz!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also etz mussi der ehrenhalber a amol mein Senf dazugebn. Des Ding is saggsteil mid abor hefdige Absätz und Löcher und a boor 30 cm hohe Blöck welche schö rausstehn. Wennsd des Ding mid offner Bremsn ongesd "fliegsd" auf jednfoll !!



wozu hoab i vorn 20cm Federweg ... dann noach 10cm ausm Arm&Oarsch und scho foahr i uff Schienen ...  un mit gnug speed sackst ja a nimmer weg ... da surfst uff die Kanten 

Wie siehts denn bei euch am We aus ? mid Biggggnn


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wozu hoab i vorn 20cm Federweg ... dann noach 10cm ausm Arm&Oarsch und scho foahr i uff Schienen ...  un mit gnug speed sackst ja a nimmer weg ... da surfst uff die Kanten
> 
> Wie siehts denn bei euch am We aus ? mid Biggggnn


Wenn vor dir a Block senggrechd (bzw. überhängend) 30 -40  cm noch am Loch ausm Bodn ´rausschaudund du kummsd obrädschd machsd Gnörghkabum und der jugendliche Downhiller gleided geschmeidig durch die Lüfde! Die um 90 Grod gebogene Gabel konnsd dann an dei Wänd schraubn, a Brädd drauflegn und als Ablooch für dei Downhillvideos nehma!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn vor dir a Block senggrechd (bzw. überhängend) 30 -40  cm noch am Loch ausm Bodn ´rausschaudund du kummsd obrädschd machsd Gnörghkabum und der jugendliche Downhiller gleided geschmeidig durch die Lüfde! Die um 90 Grod gebogene Gabel konnsd dann an dei Wänd schraubn, a Brädd drauflegn und als Ablooch für dei Downhillvideos nehma!!!



Hobs ma etz grod nu mol ongschaud. Des schaud wirkli aus wie nix. Obba wie der Berdinator und ich oben davor gschdandn sinn wo des scho anders.
Ihr wissd ja auf die Bilder kummds ned raus, obba wie du im DH Dembo nundasegelsd däd ich gern a mol zuschaua.
Es is ja ka Schlüsslschdell wo ma Angsd hom muss, obba wie gsochd es is schdeil.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Welche Stelle isn des ? Obn,Midde odder Undn???



Des is die Schdell am "Blockmeer" kurz unterhalb.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Mai 2009)

... so wie es aussieht bin ich jetzt mal ne Woche ohne mei gliebdssss Spicy 

Ersatzteile bzw. nen "Schlacht-Ausleih-Opfer" fehlt ...

Woas machen mier am We mit nen BiggggBikess ?

Osternohe sind joa die bayrischen Meisterschaften im Dreggg schrubbbbnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Woas machen mier am We mit nen BiggggBikess ?



eine 100 KM Tour mit 2000HM.
Wir fahren natürlich mit den Enduros.


----------



## Axalp (12. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> das muss das nächste Mal aber schneller gehen...



=> Provokation 

Hob doch studiert und weiss selber, dass man des it schneller fahren kann, wenn man am Abend noch a Schäufelaschwarte und kein Griesbrei futtern will. 
Is doch bei der Schlüsselstell am 601er genauso. Net amol der Sam Hill fährt des mit offener Brems durch.

Am Wochenend wird CC-Rennen gefahren!


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

und ich hab gedacht das ich der pc- depp bin.
werd morgen kontie tour machen, rothenb-moggaster golfplatzberg- schotterrampe(28%)-trainmeusel-muggend.treppentrail- berg hoch zum höhenweg-usw, falls jemand urlaub hat oder kurzarbeit, ich start um 15.30 in rothenbh(schwimmbad), aber nur wenns ned pisst


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht das ich der pc- depp bin.



Ich konn ja ned alles könna, des langt wenn ich verdammt gut ausschau.


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2009)

wann warst den am höllentrail, dacht du musst am tag schaffen, ist der aufstieg wenigstens frei, oder alles freckt


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann warst den am höllentrail, dacht du musst am tag schaffen, ist der aufstieg wenigstens frei, oder alles freckt



ich muss ja auch schaffen. das Bild hab ich vor 3-4 Wochen gemacht um ca. 19.00-19.30 Uhr.
ich hab von unten bis zum Wurzeleck hochgetragen. Keine Ahnung wie es darüber aussieht. Aber der Trail ist eigentlich frei.
ich hobs ned so schön wie du *Konditour um 15.30Uhr.* Do schwitz ich nu Blud.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

,


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich muss ja auch schaffen. das Bild hab ich vor 3-4 Wochen gemacht um ca. 19.00-19.30 Uhr.
> ich hab von unten bis zum Wurzeleck hochgetragen. Keine Ahnung wie es darüber aussieht. Aber der Trail ist eigentlich frei.
> ich hobs ned so schön wie du *Konditour um 15.30Uhr.* Do schwitz ich nu Blud.



kontie muss sen, die bergregionszeit rückt immer näher, fang halt eher an zu schaffen, dann hast a eher feierabend


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Call me Mr. Kahnbein 

Habs geschafft mir innerhalb von net mal am halben Jahr zwaamol des gleicha Kahnbein zu brechen  und bevor jetzt aans sogt ich hätt noch länger pausieren müssen: der "alde" Bruch hat nix abgekriegt, dieses Mal isses in der Middn komblett durch...na zumindest optimal für a OP, die werd i wohl in dem Fall machen lassen...mal schaua wos der Dr. Handschirurch sogt wenn i bei na bin...

Aber am Semmering wars trotzdem geil  a wenn am Wochenend die DH-Streggn wecher Umbauarbeiten zu wor. Und des Glory geht ob wie a originol Wiener Schnitzel   zwischenzeitlich is nuch mei neuer Laufrodsatz kumma, jetzt fehln noch die neua Bremsn, a neuer Lenker kummt no, und an neua Sattel brauch i a, wall dem Sattel is am Sonntach genau so ganga wie meim Kahnbein - gebrochen...tja und dann steht mei Glory mit richtig geiler Ausstattung die nächsten Wochn wieder bloß im Keller rum 
Wenns jetzt schnell operiert wird müsst i eigentlich rechtzeitich zu PdS wieder fit sei!!

Ober die höllischn Schmerzen hätts net nuchmol gebraucht, des hott eigentlich im Januar scho gelangt...


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Call me Mr. Kahnbein
> 
> Habs geschafft mir innerhalb von net mal am halben Jahr zwaamol des gleicha Kahnbein zu brechen  und bevor jetzt aans sogt ich hätt noch länger pausieren müssen: der "alde" Bruch hat nix abgekriegt, dieses Mal isses in der Middn komblett durch...na zumindest optimal für a OP, die werd i wohl in dem Fall machen lassen...mal schaua wos der Dr. Handschirurch sogt wenn i bei na bin...
> 
> ...


Sven alder Depp!!!! Du sollsd di doch aufbassn für PDS!!!!
Wos machsdn widder!??! Hods di ja scheinbor sauber brelld wenn der Saddl a gleich gfreggd is!!!! Wenns so weider machsd konnsd in PDS wirglo blos nu für uns kochn und wäsch waschn!
Etz schau das schnell widder auf die Füß kummsd und toi toi toi!!!
Wann kumsdn unders Messer? Wärd des ambuland gmachd odder musd im Grangnhaus bleibn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (12. Mai 2009)

Du machst Sachen....Das nächste mal gleich den Arm eingipsen und dann fahren, dann kann nix mehr passieren 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kontie muss sen, die bergregionszeit rückt immer näher, fang halt eher an zu schaffen, dann hast a eher feierabend



ich nimm mir a gutes Beispiel an Dir. War heute schon um 5.30 Uhr unterwegs und morgen das gleiche.
Ich hob heud a für die Bergregionszeit geübt (ohne Rad) und hob Muskelkater wie sau in die Oberschenkel.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm naja war eigentlich gar ka schlimme Stelle, a Sprung in an kleinen Hang rein, nur dummerweise bin ich leicht nach rechts von der Strecke abgekommen in an kleinen Graben, und selbst des wär net so schlimm gewesen wenn da net a Steinhaufen gelegen wär...
Vielleicht sollt ich doch auf Schach oder Playstation-Downhill oder so umsteigen...letzte Woche hab i mir bei am Crash scho den Unterarm total aufgschürft und die Schulter leicht geprellt...oder ich wart einfach bis 2009 rum is, scheint wohl bikemäßig net so mein Jahr zu sein...
Morgen muss ich mal in der Klinik anrufen dass sich der Handchirurg des erst nochmal anschaut und dann schnellstmöglich operiert! Is ja a Notfall, sonst können sich die Bruchstücke verschieben, also sollen die mal hinmachen  des wird dann wahrscheinlich ambulant gemacht...

Und bis PdS werd i wieder fit sein


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und bis PdS werd i wieder fit sein


Zum Biken odder zum kochn??


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Um dafür zu sorgen dess Du immer zwaa blaua Aang dro hosd


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Mal an die Kolumbianer: kennt ihr a Schmerzmittel des bei richtig derben Schmerzen auch wirklich hilft? Hatte letztes mal beim ersten Kahnbeinbruch Diclofenac und Ibuprofen, ham beide kein bisserl geholfen. Jetzt hat mir der Doc Sympal verschrieben, die helfen zwar a klaans bissl, aber mir is schlecht...aus der Zivizeit fällt mir dann noch Tramal ein, aber des is dann scho recht heftig oder??


----------



## B3ppo (12. Mai 2009)

Mit Tramadol, Tilidin bist schon richtig bei den stärkeren Schmerzmitteln. Wenn Ibu (welche Dosierung? 800?) , Diclo und auch Sachen wie Sympal Katadolon net helfen.... Aber nach den Harten T's nimmer Autofahren etc. wenn nen Arzt hast der dir die verschreibt.
@ Janson: gut geschlafen hast nach deinen Tilidintropfen oder?


----------



## macmount (12. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mal an die Kolumbianer: kennt ihr a Schmerzmittel des bei richtig derben Schmerzen auch wirklich hilft? Hatte letztes mal beim ersten Kahnbeinbruch Diclofenac und Ibuprofen, ham beide kein bisserl geholfen. Jetzt hat mir der Doc Sympal verschrieben, die helfen zwar a klaans bissl, aber mir is schlecht...aus der Zivizeit fällt mir dann noch Tramal ein, aber des is dann scho recht heftig oder??



am besdn bai dir glaich "fanta" (fentanyl)


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Jo die Ibu waren 800er (unter anderem  ). Na da hab ich ja von den "leichten" Schmerzmitteln schon fast alles durch...boah is mir schlecht von dem Sympal...

Na ansonsten willkommen im Reich der Opioide   da fällt mir dann mal wieder Cypress Hill ein - I want to get hiiiiiggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Mai 2009)

joah auf die Tilidin Tropfen hab ich mich mal guad ausnoggd 

das Zeug - in der richtigen Dosierung - ist aber richtig richtig gut. Wenn Du Dir das verschreiben lässt, aber auf jeden Fall die Tropfen. Kannst leichter dosieren, und bei Bedarf auch mal "nachlegen" ohne Dir gleich nen riesen Zäpfchen verabreicehn zu müssen *g*

Das Katadolon würd i net nehmen, ist eher für "Phantomschmerzen" oder chronische Schmerzen... das Sympal hat ... profen als WS, denk mal wird ne Folgewirkstoff von Ibuprofen sein, also a net so der Burner ... 

I hoab immer paar Vaaloron Tr. Daham ... 

ach ja ... schau doasd Fit wärrrrrscht für PdS !!!


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Call me Mr. Kahnbein
> 
> Habs geschafft mir innerhalb von net mal am halben Jahr zwaamol des gleicha Kahnbein zu brechen  und bevor jetzt aans sogt ich hätt noch länger pausieren müssen: der "alde" Bruch hat nix abgekriegt, dieses Mal isses in der Middn komblett durch...na zumindest optimal für a OP, die werd i wohl in dem Fall machen lassen...mal schaua wos der Dr. Handschirurch sogt wenn i bei na bin...
> 
> ...



Na dann erst 'mal gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung!!!

By the way: Ich komme mit den 661 Wrist Wrap überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn ich die an habe ist zwar mein Handgelenk gut geschützt, aber leider kann ich mit Handschuhen und Wrist Wrap den Lenker nimmer gscheit halten. Das hätte dann eher noch mehr Stürze zur Folge. Hat jemand dieselben Erfahrungen?
Alternative wäre ohne Handschuhe und nur mit Wirst Wrap fahren, aber das ist noch blöder...


----------



## S*P*J (13. Mai 2009)

Alternativer Tip - Hände beim Sturz an die Eier


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> By the way: Ich komme mit den 661 Wrist Wrap überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn ich die an habe ist zwar mein Handgelenk gut geschützt, aber leider kann ich mit Handschuhen und Wrist Wrap den Lenker nimmer gscheit halten. Das hätte dann eher noch mehr Stürze zur Folge. Hat jemand dieselben Erfahrungen?



Bei mir hats eigentlich recht gut hingehaut, Handschuhe, drüber das Wrist Wrap, konnte gut damit fahren, Bremsen, Lenker halten. Naja bloß wirklich geschützt hats ja auch net - hatte das Teil am Sonntag auch dran...


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bei mir hats eigentlich recht gut hingehaut, Handschuhe, drüber das Wrist Wrap, konnte gut damit fahren, Bremsen, Lenker halten. Naja bloß wirklich geschützt hats ja auch net - hatte das Teil am Sonntag auch dran...



Na toll...


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2009)

schautsssss i pack mich oft mal auf die Fresse, und irgendwann weiss man wie man fallen muss bzw. sollte 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht, 
manche könnens, manche nicht 



sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (13. Mai 2009)

@Jan
Das mit der Übung ist sogar wahr.
Ein Bekannter hat von Einer erzählt die Karate kann,
und die lernen das "verschleißfreie Fallen", die ist auf einer Tour
min. 5 mal abgestiegen und hat die letzten male beim Sturz gelacht.
Passiert ist natürlich nix.

Und die Trialer die Steigen auch so oft ab, dass sie selten verletzt werden. OK, die haben auch andere Geschwindigkeiten als beim DH.
Der HTwolfi wird schon wissen warum er keine Protektoren mit nimmt.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> I hoab immer paar Vaaloron Tr. Daham ...


yeahhh!!!!!
Das fetzt wirklich und bringt das Lächeln zurück in dein Gesicht!!
Wage aber zu bezweifeln ob du dafür ein Rezept bekommst.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Alternativer Tip - Hände beim Sturz an die Eier


Der Griff ins Leere!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> By the way: Ich komme mit den 661 Wrist Wrap überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn ich die an habe ist zwar mein Handgelenk gut geschützt, aber leider kann ich mit Handschuhen und Wrist Wrap den Lenker nimmer gscheit halten.



Weilsd ka Krafd hosd in dei studiertn Händ. Immer blos auf der Schulbank und dann frochd er sich warum er an Lenger ned gscheid haldn konn.
Mir worn frührer aus an andern Holz gschniddzt. Ich woar mid 14 schon Lufdwaffnhelfer.

Ich glaube ich werde alt.


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Weilsd ka Krafd hosd in dei studiertn Händ.



Nee, ich glaub es hat andere Gründe, warum in letzter Zeit meine Handkraft so nachgelassen hat...


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaub es hat andere Gründe, warum in letzter Zeit meine Handkraft so nachgelassen hat...



na das kann man jetzt aber so und so sehen!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaub es hat andere Gründe, warum in letzter Zeit meine Handkraft so nachgelassen hat...



ja, ja die Regierung


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Weilsd ka Krafd hosd in dei studiertn Händ. Immer blos auf der Schulbank und dann frochd er sich warum er an Lenger ned gscheid haldn konn.
> Mir worn frührer aus an andern Holz gschniddzt. Ich woar mid 14 schon Lufdwaffnhelfer.
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde alt.


Na ja dei Schädl is ja immernu aus massinvn Holz odder?


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir worn frührer aus an andern Holz gschniddzt. Ich woar mid 14 schon Lufdwaffnhelfer.



Als Du 14 worst do hods doch noch gor kanna Flugzeuge gem??


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wann kumsdn unders Messer? Wärd des ambuland gmachd odder musd im Grangnhaus bleibn???



Freitag früh wird geschnippelt! Je nachdem ob vom Beckenknochen Material benötigt wird kann ich Samstag oder Sonntag wieder haam!
Laut Doc bin ich bis PdS wieder einsatzbereit, wenns kaana Komplikationen gibt.
Und mit Knochenbrüchen is dann hoffentlich für des Joahr Schluss, des is jetzt scho der dritte, hob mir nämlich an andern Handwurzelknochen a noch brochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (13. Mai 2009)

Du musst mehr Milch trinken 
Wenn dein Glory jetzt traurig daheim steht und bewegt werden will kann ich es ja evtl mal am Oko ausprobieren? Mir wurde gesagt mit dem Zesty hätt ich da kein Spaß.
Ob ich mir nen Cheetah holen sollte???


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

Neee neee neeeeeeeeeeeeee  fürs Glory sind a paar neue Sachen da bzw. werden noch gekauft und dann rangebaut sobald ich körperlich dazu fähig bin  Und dann wirds wieder gfoahrn...von mir! 

Aber leih Dir halt a Bergamont Straitline oder a Big Air...der Peter (vom Okohaus) freut sich


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Freitag früh wird geschnippelt! Je nachdem ob vom Beckenknochen Material benötigt wird kann ich Samstag oder Sonntag wieder haam!
> Laut Doc bin ich bis PdS wieder einsatzbereit, wenns kaana Komplikationen gibt.



   

Dann pass aber auf, dass die Docs Dich net komplett umbauen.

"Wos ist denn des für ei Gsicht?"
"Komm, do nehmen wir Material vom A**** und bessern des aus!"

"So an langes Ding?"
"Do nehmen wir auch was weg und basteln a längere Nosn'!" 

In diesem Sinne - hoffentlich geht alles schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

@Markus:  

aber:



Axalp schrieb:


> "Wos ist denn des für ei Gsicht?"
> "Komm, do nehmen wir Material vom A**** und bessern des aus!"



Des könnt vielleicht dem Bernd passieren, ober mir doch (hoffentlich) net


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Markus:
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...



Nee nee, beim Bernd würde sie sagen: 

"Wos hot denn der für an Orsch?"
"Komm, do nehmen wir Material vom Gsicht und bessern des aus!"


----------



## S*P*J (13. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit, heute schon gevotet? www.bist-du-stark-genug.com


also RolandMC weiss des Ende des Trails, und ja er sollte noch unbekannt sein, da es den anscheinend noch gar net solange gibt. Da ihr gleich davon ums Eck  wohnt würde es mich freuen wenn ihr den ab und an so zur Pflege LÖL fahrt


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee nee, beim Bernd würde sie sagen:
> 
> "Wos hot denn der für an Orsch?"
> "Komm, do nehmen wir Material vom Gsicht und bessern des aus!"


wennsd von Bernd sein Gsichd und sein Orsch a Bild magsd dann wasd ned wos ,wos is des schaud aus wie eineiige Zwilling.

Des bessde am >Bernd is sei Frau die lässd nan ned fort und mir ham unser Ruh.


----------



## B3ppo (13. Mai 2009)

> Mahlzeit, heute schon gevotet? www.bist-du-stark-genug.com
> 
> 
> also RolandMC weiss des Ende des Trails, und ja er sollte noch unbekannt sein, da es den anscheinend noch gar net solange gibt. Da ihr gleich davon ums Eck wohnt würde es mich freuen wenn ihr den ab und an so zur Pflege LÖL fahrt



Zum x-ten Mal für dich gevotet, ob das wohl den Anfang des Trails wert ist?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Du musst mehr Milch trinken
> Wenn dein Glory jetzt traurig daheim steht und bewegt werden will kann ich es ja evtl mal am Oko ausprobieren? Mir wurde gesagt mit dem Zesty hätt ich da kein Spaß.
> Ob ich mir nen Cheetah holen sollte???



Schbinnst etz. a Cheetha 
Des is doch die letzte Schüssel. Für des geld grigst auch a richtiges Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Zum x-ten Mal für dich gevotet, ob das wohl den Anfang des Trails wert ist?



Bei mir hat er sich nur bedankt und das ich schon gevotet habe.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, heute schon gevotet? www.bist-du-stark-genug.com
> 
> 
> also RolandMC weiss des Ende des Trails, und ja er sollte noch unbekannt sein, da es den anscheinend noch gar net solange gibt. Da ihr gleich davon ums Eck  wohnt würde es mich freuen wenn ihr den ab und an so zur Pflege LÖL fahrt


So hob a numol gevotete. Bist obber nu ganz schö abgschlogn.
So wärd de nix middm Grabbnfischn!!!
Schö das der Roland des Ende vom Trail kennd.
Bin ja gspannd obber dann a den Anfang findet der Droddl!!!

@ Roland: Fohr vom Ende aus einfoch rüggwärds, dann kummsd zum Onfong!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wennsd von Bernd sein Gsichd und sein Orsch a Bild magsd dann wasd ned wos ,wos is des schaud aus wie eineiige Zwilling.


Des muss grod aner sogn noch desn Geburd Eudanasie im Greissahl plötzlich ernsthaft disguddiert wurde!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schbinnst etz. a Cheetha
> Des is doch die letzte Schüssel. Für des geld grigst auch a richtiges Bike.


 

Loss der von unserm Burli nix neisogn Christopher!! 
Wenns amol mein Hobl cheggn willsd, dann is des ka Poblem!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er sich nur bedankt und das ich schon gevotet habe.


Wennsd ka Beschreibung griggsd vote mer schnell für di erschdn zwa!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Loss der von unserm Burli nix neisogn Christopher!!
> Wenns amol mein Hobl cheggn willsd, dann is des ka Poblem!!!



ich hör immer Hobl. 
Obba des schddimd scho weil Freerider konnsd ja den voll Gurgn ned nenna.
Von da Geo her dauchd des Ding grod nu zum Schbarglstechn obba sunsd füa nix.
ka Wunda wenn Olek und Polek früh mid den Ding imma auf die Schbarglägger foan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hör immer Hobl.
> Obba des schddimd scho weil Freerider konnsd ja den voll Gurgn ned nenna.
> Von da Geo her dauchd des Ding grod nu zum Schbarglstechn obba sunsd füa nix.
> ka Wunda wenn Olek und Polek früh mid den Ding imma auf die Schbarglägger foan.



MAchner weider so!! Wärschd scho segn, wennsd im bayr. Kongo blözlich a Machedn in deim Glöggnerbuggl steggn hosd!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> MAchner weider so!! Wärschd scho segn, wennsd im bayr. Kongo blözlich a Machedn in deim Glöggnerbuggl steggn hosd!!




Gud Nachd


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2009)

hoad jemand morgn Luast auf bissi Rathsberg spoasn ?

Wer so gegn 2 halb 3 hoch schauen ... 

greets


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hoad jemand morgn Luast auf bissi Rathsberg spoasn ?
> 
> Wer so gegn 2 halb 3 hoch schauen ...
> 
> greets


Servus,
wäre evtl dabei, wenn nix auf Arbeit dazwischen kummd. Schick mer doch amol dei Handynummer per PN. Däd mi dann morgn bei dir meldn!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2009)

dat wär ja mal a maosnahme ...  fein fein - würd mi frein

... Nummer müsstest jetzt haben - bin bis 13.00 inner Drogenburg - danach zu erreichn


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dat wär ja mal a maosnahme ...  fein fein - würd mi frein
> 
> ... Nummer müsstest jetzt haben - bin bis 13.00 inner Drogenburg - danach zu erreichn


Nummer is do! Obber wo hosdn du etz mei Nummer her ghobbd??


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2009)

det moagst widdr wissn 
streng amoal die graun Zelln o .... wenn ned soag i dirs morgn ... *g*


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> det moagst widdr wissn
> streng amoal die graun Zelln o .... wenn ned soag i dirs morgn ... *g*


... Melonensaftabend???


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schbinnst etz. a Cheetha
> Des is doch die letzte Schüssel. Für des geld grigst auch a richtiges Bike.





ich brauch ein neues Bike!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich brauch ein neues Bike!



Für mich wäre das Banshee Wildcard die erste Wahl, leicht und doch ein Enduro,LightFR.
Das Oberrohr ist sehr weit versenkbar das bringt auf dem Trail in tech. Sektionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich brauch ein neues Bike!



Du bekommst mein (neues!) Ransom, derweil steige ich auf das da um: 










  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das Banshee Wildcard die erste Wahl, leicht und doch ein Enduro,LightFR.
> Das Oberrohr ist sehr weit versenkbar das bringt auf dem Trail in tech. Sektionen.



*hüstel*

Kein neues Bike 2009!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2009)

Intense da zahlt man halt schon viel nur für die Marke.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Intense da zahlt man halt schon viel nur für die Marke.



ach quatsch ... alles blödsinn. Zahlt doch keiner mehr Geld, nur um z.b nen Stern vorne aufm Auto zu haben ...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... Melonensaftabend???



hmmmmmmmm nö ... keep on trying buddy


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Du bekommst mein (neues!) Ransom, derweil steige ich auf das da um:
> 
> *sündhaft teures intense*



Also mich würd ja für nächstes Jahr des da reizen:  






Des neue 951...einfach Hammer! *sabber*

Davon abgsehn würd ich aber des neue M6 Evo a nehma  oder des 2010er Turner DHR...oder des Moorhuhn Makulu...oder oder oder...


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Intense da zahlt man halt schon viel nur für die Marke.



Stimmt schon, aber es ist wie mit allem im Leben. So richtig interessant wird's erst, wenn man es sich eben nicht leisten kann und man die Welt der Unvernunft betritt...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach quatsch ... alles blödsinn. Zahlt doch keiner mehr Geld, nur um z.b nen Stern vorne aufm Auto zu haben ...



ja genau. Guter Vergleich.


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


>



das wollte ich dir gestern noch mit raussuchen aber ich war zu faul. Und schau mal bei Canyon vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also mich würd ja für nächstes Jahr des da reizen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei deiner Fohrweise sollersd dir kan neues Rod onschaua.
Ich deng das sowos ähra wos für dich is!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/354247]
	
[/URL]


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder. Damit könnt ich Dich auf der Fahrt nach PdS ordentlich Quälen bevor ich Dich irgendwo in einem abgelegenen Waldstück entsorge... 
Hing übrigens net mit der Fahrweise zusammen, war am Wochenende schön vorsichtig unterwegs, aber halt schnell  war einfach Pech...und da ich davon jetzt ja schon genug hatte und mich sowas dieses Jahr bestimmt net nochmal trifft, kann ich ja dann wenn ich wieder fit bin gscheit Gas gem


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> *Bild eines Bikes mit DEM BESTEN HINTERBAUSYSTEM das es gibt* [/URL]



Eine gewisse Markentreue hat ja auch Charme. Vielleicht nehmen sie das M6 in Zahlung. 

Eine Abwrackprämie schlagen die bestimmt nicht aus. Musst nur gut verhandeln.


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Markentreue hat ja auch Charme. Vielleicht nehmen sie das M6 in Zahlung.
> 
> Eine Abwrackprämie schlagen die bestimmt nicht aus. Musst nur gut verhandeln.



Abwrackprämie ist eigentlich eine gute Idee!!  Sollte ich mal anfragen!


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Mai 2009)

oder so....

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=775


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...wenn man es sich eben nicht leisten kann und man die Welt der Unvernunft betritt...



   grade du......du hast doch die meiste Knete von den Jungschen hier..........der Paya zählt ja schon zu den alten...............wenn da ne Schaufel voll von deim Haufen fehlt, das merkst du doch gar nicht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


>



würd ich an deiner stell nehmen, preis-leistung ist super, und des gewicht ist auch top, ausser du willst bikeparkschruppen, dann würd ich lieber ne grobere kiste nehmen, aber für fränkische und alpen reicht des votec dreimal


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2009)

Ja aber aufpassen der Hinterbau ist von Bodo Probst. Und alle Konstruktionen von Ihm sind gut im Ansprechen und im Brechen. Wie man ja bei Fusion sieht. Bei der Fa. bei der er vorher konstruiert hat war es das gleiche. Aber du kennst das ja von den alten Votec.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> grade du......du hast doch die meiste Knete von den Jungschen hier......wenn da ne Schaufel voll von deim Haufen fehlt, das merkst du doch gar nicht.........


Schoschi, des wor vieeleichd amol so obber der MArkus hod doch etz a Zilli.
Und da er weder mid seiner Obdig noch mid seim Scharme glänzn kon mussers die Arme mid Knede bei Laune haldn sonst hodder bal widder Verspannungen in der rechnd Händ (sog. "Schleudertrauma"!)
Im ganzn hasd des, das fürs Bikn nix mer übrich bleibn wird!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Mai 2009)

Wor heud mid Drogenbaron N°1 auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs. Is sogor auf dem Sandbodn richdig gud ganga und es wor fast ka Pfüzn do.
Obber die Bedohnung liegd auf fast!!!
Wall der Jan hod heud feststelln müssen das an dem Spruch "Stille Wasser sind tief" wos dron is.!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/355059]
	
[/URL]

Hod sei Franzosnschlambe mid einem 1A Hechdschbrung verlossn und mich hädsd vor Lachn beinahe vom Scheedah ghaud!!1

Vom Stabrüchla hobbi anu a Bild.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/355060]
	
[/URL]

Wor a schöns Dürla heud und am Schluß hod sogor die Sunna rausgschbizd


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schoschi, des wor vieeleichd amol so obber der MArkus hod doch etz a Zilli.
> Und da er weder mid seiner Obdig noch mid seim Scharme glänzn kon mussers die Arme mid Knede bei Laune haldn sonst hodder bal widder Verspannungen in der rechnd Händ (sog. "Schleudertrauma"!)
> Im ganzn hasd des, das fürs Bikn nix mer übrich bleibn wird!



Breyer Du Hirsch... 

Schon mal überlegt mit was ich vielleicht auf S5-Level glänzen kann ohne viel Benunzen naus zu hauen?


----------



## S*P*J (14. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also mich würd ja für nächstes Jahr des da reizen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Bike steht schon in Anchorage http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/  ihr dürft es dann auch alle mal anfassen und der Lady die Stollen küssen


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wor heud mid Drogenbaron N°1 auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs. Is sogor auf dem Sandbodn richdig gud ganga und es wor fast ka Pfüzn do.
> Obber die Bedohnung liegd auf fast!!!
> Wall der Jan hod heud feststelln müssen das an dem Spruch "Stille Wasser sind tief" wos dron is.!
> 
> ...



dat woar was, 1a Bocksprung mit nen 10er in där Ausführung un Landung ... kunnt goar ned so schnell guggn woar ich gstand wie a Bodenturner - nuar ohne Bodnkontakt in der Ausfürung


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Das Bike steht schon in Anchorage http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/  ihr dürft es dann auch alle mal anfassen und der Lady die Stollen küssen



hmmm meins soll in genau 4 wochen da sein


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Mai 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hmmm meins soll in genau 4 wochen da sein



Du bist sowieso raus ...


----------



## S*P*J (15. Mai 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hmmm meins soll in genau 4 wochen da sein


 

und wann kommt des Evil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> grade du......du hast doch die meiste Knete von den Jungschen hier..........der Paya zählt ja schon zu den alten...............wenn da ne Schaufel voll von deim Haufen fehlt, das merkst du doch gar nicht.........



Wir schaffen doch im selben Laden...

...Intense ist für's erste gestorben, da Überstunden nimmer ausgezahlt werden. 

Werd mit meinem neuen Scott weiterfahren müssen/dürfen


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir schaffen doch im selben Laden...
> 
> ...Intense ist für's erste gestorben, da Überstunden nimmer ausgezahlt werden.
> 
> Werd mit meinem neuen Scott weiterfahren müssen/dürfen



gut dann hast nur noch einen Haufen anstatt zwei 

Wennst scho nimma weg gehst, hoast eiggndlich a koan Sex mehr bis Sunndoach ? Ned doas di verausgabst Markus ...


----------



## Axalp (15. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> gut dann hast nur noch einen Haufen anstatt zwei
> 
> Wennst scho nimma weg gehst, hoast eiggndlich a koan Sex mehr bis Sunndoach ? Ned doas di verausgabst Markus ...



Zilli net do = Kein Sex = mehr Testosteron = höhere Leistung (sollte der Mann von der Dopingtankstelle doch eigentlich wissen)

Außerdem will ich gegenüber den anderen beiden anderen Kaspern keinen Nachteil haben. Das soll schon ein ehrlicher Wettkampf werden!

*Hab die kommenden beiden Brückentage frei. Geht da 'was größeres 'zam? Park, Fichtelgeb., Hersbrucker Schweiz, Bay. Wald, Schwarzwald...?*


----------



## B3ppo (15. Mai 2009)

> Hab die kommenden beiden Brückentage frei.


Du Sack, dir werd ichs schon zeigen am Sonntag und an deine lange Wochenende kannst allein irgendwohin fahren. Anständige Leut arbeiten für ihr Geld.


----------



## Schoschi (15. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> an deine lange Wochenende kannst allein irgendwohin fahren. Anständige Leut arbeiten für ihr Geld.



so schauts aus............


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2009)

@roland, und wer noch zeit hat,( da die meisten ja beim rennen sind) geht sonntach was , vielleicht wieder mal alterh-trail und hinter zum rabenecktrail, vielleicht hat ja jochen wieder mal zeit, und bernd, na jabei dem, weiss mer nie


----------



## kubikjch (15. Mai 2009)

Servus Peter,

Roland und ich sind grad Std. Tour gfohrn. Treppentrail, Adlersta, Oswald, höhenweg, Guckhüll.
Am Sonntag wollen wir auch fahren, aber net erst um 11.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> und wann kommt des Evil?



evil wohl auch im juni


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland, und wer noch zeit hat,( da die meisten ja beim rennen sind) geht sonntach was , vielleicht wieder mal alterh-trail und hinter zum rabenecktrail, vielleicht hat ja jochen wieder mal zeit, und bernd, na jabei dem, weiss mer nie



Der Bernd is docha Pfeifen !!
War heut middn Jochen unterwegs war a Schnellschuß (er is früh vor meiner Tür gstanden und hod gsochd er hälds ohne mich nimma aus. Dann hamm wir 13.00 Uhr vereinbart*aber der Jochen ist noch schlimmer als der Bernd* wir sind dann erst um ca 13.45 losgefahren Richtung Ebs Freibad.Treppentrail, Adlerstein, blödes Blockmeer, a teil vom Hang
kantenweg, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentail, Guckhüll, Muschlquelln und zurück Freibad.

Sonntag geht klar. Jochen kommt auch mit (hat er gesagt). Aber Treffpunkt wenns geht schön früh.

Hat sich mit Eintrag 9434 überschnitten aber ich nehme nichts zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> so schauts aus............



Sonntag fränkische Schweiz Tour fahren hopp,hopp.
Treffpunkt 9.30 Behringersmühle.  Und wehe dir du kommst nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd is docha Pfeifen !!
> War heut middn Jochen unterwegs war a Schnellschuß (er is früh vor meiner Tür gstanden und hod gsochd er hälds ohne mich nimma aus. Dann hamm wir 13.00 Uhr vereinbart*aber der Jochen ist noch schlimmer als der Bernd* wir sind dann erst um ca 13.45 losgefahren Richtung Ebs Freibad.Treppentrail, Adlerstein, blödes Blockmeer, a teil vom Hang
> kantenweg, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentail, Guckhüll, Muschlquelln und zurück Freibad.
> 
> ...


NA du bisd scho widder gfohrn?? Bisd mein Held!!!


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag fränkische Schweiz Tour fahren hopp,hopp.
> Treffpunkt 9.30 Behringersmühle.  Und wehe dir du kommst nicht.



was woll mer denn fohren


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was woll mer denn fohren



Treff ma uns in Behringersmühl und foan dann gemeinsam Richtung Egloffstein.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Treff ma uns in Behringersmühl und foan dann gemeinsam Richtung Egloffstein.



alle klar, um 9.30 in beh-mühl


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> alle klar, um 9.30 in beh-mühl



9:30 geht bei mir ned. Muss morg früh mit meinen Chinesn wos ärbern.
10:30 wär frühstens möglich. Also entweder Treffpunkt aweng später odder a Tour wo I "zusteign" ko wär ned!
Wenns morgn so Haas wird könnerdn deo Eglofstaaner Draisl doch eingli alle geh odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 9:30 geht bei mir ned. Muss morg früh mit meinen Chinesn wos ärbern.
> 10:30 wär frühstens möglich. Also entweder Treffpunkt aweng später odder a Tour wo I "zusteign" ko wär ned!
> Wenns morgn so Haas wird könnerdn deo Eglofstaaner Draisl doch eingli alle geh odder?



Egloffstein waren wir erst letzte Woche ! Ned scho wieder !
Fahr ma lieber beim Alterheimtrail do hinten a weng rum.
Wennsd ninda kummsd rufsd hald o.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2009)

mir ist des moing a zu früh, fahr morgen mittags los, muss a Route suchen und abfahren für mei Arbeitskollegen. Wollen demnächst an MTB-Betriebsausflug machen. Halt nur CC, mei Chef fährt auch mit und wenn ich die weng die Klippen runterjage dann kann ich mei höhere Lohngruppe vergessen.......


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> mir ist des moing a zu früh, fahr morgen mittags los, muss a Route suchen und abfahren für mei Arbeitskollegen. Wollen demnächst an MTB-Betriebsausflug machen. Halt nur CC, mei Chef fährt auch mit und wenn ich die weng die Klippen runterjage dann kann ich mei höhere Lohngruppe vergessen.......



Ja aber dann brauchst du doch auch CC- Energie. Also die nächste Zeit mitfahren und trainieren. Nicht das du beim Betriebsausflug abloost und die Ehre der hart trainierenden fränkische Schweiz Mountainbiker in den Dreck ziehst.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja aber dann brauchst du doch auch CC- Energie. Also die nächste Zeit mitfahren und trainieren. Nicht das du beim Betriebsausflug abloost und die Ehre der hart trainierenden fränkische Schweiz Mountainbiker in den Dreck ziehst.



Die sind zum Teil noch fauler als ich..........ist doch klar, man ist doch bei unserer Firma nix anderes gewöhnt...............nur saufen, das können die alle........


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die sind zum Teil noch fauler als ich..........ist doch klar, man ist doch bei unserer Firma nix anderes gewöhnt...............nur saufen, das können die alle........



ich denk mal dann ist der Rasengitterberg nicht in deiner Tour drin.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2009)

@all die morgen bein renna teilnehma, viel erfolg, und ka durchschläg,gelle markus


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

schöna Dua heud gfoan 26KM und ungef. 600 HM. Gfoan von 9.30 bis ca. 15.00 Einkehr ca. eine halbe Stunde. Des hasd wir ham widda viel probierd.
Peter, Jochen, Bernd und Ich.
Wetter super  meine Kondi beschissen (aber Pollenmäßig bedingt).
Endlich den Rabeneckdrail a amol widda gfoan.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Mai 2009)

wieder zurück vom Fränkische Schweiz Marathon! 

39 km, 760 HM, 1:47h; Schnitt 22,4 und somit Platz 35!!

Aber selbst das Beine hochlegen ist mir jetzt zu anstrengend....


Und am BULLS ist wahrscheinlich der Rahmen am Reißen!


----------



## OldSchool (17. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wieder zurück vom Fränkische Schweiz Marathon!
> 
> 39 km, 760 HM, 1:47h; Schnitt 22,4 und somit Platz 35!!
> 
> ...



Du Stier!

Gratuliere zu deiner Platzierung.


----------



## Axalp (17. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schöna Dua heud gfoan 26KM und ungef. 600 HM. Gfoan von 9.30 bis ca. 15.00 Einkehr ca. eine halbe Stunde. Des hasd wir ham widda viel probierd.
> Peter, Jochen, Bernd und Ich.
> Wetter super  meine Kondi beschissen (aber Pollenmäßig bedingt).
> Endlich den Rabeneckdrail a amol widda gfoan.



26 KM und 600HM, da war ich nach ca. 75 min durch. 

Strecke war aber auch etwas anspruchsloser als Rabeneck. 

War am Ende 4 min langsamer als der Thomas, wobei ich hierbei erwähnen muss, dass ich einem Kollegen meinen Kettennieter aus dem Rucksack gekramt und geliehen habe.

Am Schlussanstieg hab' ich den Ragazza getroffen. Sorry Robert, aber ich hatte leider keine Zeit für ein Gespräch... 

War wieder echt klasse die CC-Fahrerei wie ein Irrer.

*CC-TRENNUNG*

Wer hat Bock auf Bikepark nächste Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wieder zurück vom Fränkische Schweiz Marathon!
> 
> 39 km, 760 HM, 1:47h; Schnitt 22,4 und somit Platz 35!!
> 
> ...



Gratulation 
Ein unerreichbarer Schnitt *im Moment*
Ein neues Bike 2009


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> 26 KM und 600HM, da war ich nach ca. 75 min durch.
> 
> Strecke war aber auch etwas anspruchsloser als Rabeneck.
> 
> ...



Auch dir schwere Gratulation.
Bikepark ist die nächsten 4 Wochen gestrichen. Berchdesgaden und der Bayerische Wald drohen.


----------



## Schoschi (17. Mai 2009)

Bikepark nächstes WE klingt gut, am WE halt.
Heut ne super Tour gefahren, 45km, geschätzte 5 hm, einigermaßen angesoffen, super Biergartentour mit nen kumpel aus FO. Warum musste der Vogel auch anrufen, hatte soviel vor heute.............Trainingseffekt gleich null, aber des Bayreuther Zwickl ist halt auch so gut.......mach ma jetzt noch aans auf..........
Respekt an die Rennfahrer, es gab Zeiten da war ich da auch mal dabei..........damals als ich noch jung und agil war..........

Glaub ich mach an neuen Fred auf.....: Ausfahren ab Leutenbach Biergarten


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Du Stier!
> 
> Gratuliere zu deiner Platzierung.



Hi Andreas,

lass dich mal wieder sehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> 26 KM und 600HM, da war ich nach ca. 75 min durch.
> 
> Strecke war aber auch etwas anspruchsloser als Rabeneck.
> 
> ...



Wann wo wie PArk ? Sonntag ? 
Denn Donnerstag bin ich mitm Bernd ja in Winterberg ... 
Könnten am Sonntag auch mal "weiter" weg fahren ... bissi eher aufstehen ... z.b. OGau ist mer ja auch in 3h ...


----------



## OldSchool (17. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> lass dich mal wieder sehen.



Wollte eigentlich kommen Roland es war mir dann doch zu früh. Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß.

Bin dann um 13.00 auch nochmal Teufelstisch-Hetzles gefahren. War teilweise fies lehmig und an einigen Stellen noch richtig nass.
Waren knapp 40 km und 2 Std 30 min gewesen.


----------



## Domm. (17. Mai 2009)

Nach ´m Peter seiner Anmerkung hätt ich gedochd,
ich bin ned der Anziche bin in Osternohe.

Wör ganz nett, aweng zuschaua.

Und die FR Strckng bin i don a nu 5ahalb mol gfoarn.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auch dir schwere Gratulation.
> Bikepark ist die nächsten 4 Wochen gestrichen. Berchdesgaden und der Bayerische Wald drohen.



Was kennst Du denn für Touren in Berchtesgaden?
Ich war letztes Jahr ein paar Tage da....


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Was kennst Du denn für Touren in Berchtesgaden?
> Ich war letztes Jahr ein paar Tage da....



Hab ich schon gelesen, das du vor Ort warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Mai 2009)

ich kenn da sowas....aber vorher muste man sich die Abfahrt sauer verdienen!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich kommen Roland es war mir dann doch zu früh. Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß.
> 
> Bin dann um 13.00 auch nochmal Teufelstisch-Hetzles gefahren. War teilweise fies lehmig und an einigen Stellen noch richtig nass.
> Waren knapp 40 km und 2 Std 30 min gewesen.



Ja stellenweise war es bei uns auf Wurzeln und Felsen auf ganz schön glatt. Später ist es dann gegangen, und wir konnten unsere "Schlüsselstellen" problemlos fahren.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich kenn da sowas....aber vorher muste man sich die Abfahrt sauer verdienen!



wie viele HM waren es denn?


----------



## ragazza (17. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> 26 KM und 600HM, da war ich nach ca. 75 min durch.
> 
> Strecke war aber auch etwas anspruchsloser als Rabeneck.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus
Für mich wars ein rabenschwarzes Wochenende,hatte mich ja intensiv auf diesen Lauf vorbereitetund hab mich bis Mittwoch auch noch gut gefühlt.Dann Hab ich mir nen Virus eingefangen,einen von der Sorte,wo einem Wasser aus allen Öffnungen läuft und man sehr schnell viel abnimmt.Am Samstag hab ich dann noch meine Startnummer geholt(war ja bezahlt weil ich die kpl. Ritchey-Serie gelöst habe),aber hab dann wieder die ganze nacht gekotzt und hatte schon Probleme das Rad aus dem Hotel zu schieben.Fühlt sich an wie ein viertägiger Hungerast,echt übel.Bei meiner Birgit machte dann auch noch der Umwerfer Probleme und sie konnte das kleine Blatt nicht mehr benutzen,hat dann alles im Mittleren durchgedrückt und konnte noch Platz 8 auf der Langstrecke ergattern.Über dieses Wochenende schlag ich ein Ei-fertig.Das nächste Rennen kommt bald und ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder trainieren.Gruß an alle
Robert


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> Für mich wars ein rabenschwarzes Wochenende,hatte mich ja intensiv auf diesen Lauf vorbereitetund hab mich bis Mittwoch auch noch gut gefühlt.Dann Hab ich mir nen Virus eingefangen,einen von der Sorte,wo einem Wasser aus allen Öffnungen läuft und man sehr schnell viel abnimmt.Am Samstag hab ich dann noch meine Startnummer geholt(war ja bezahlt weil ich die kpl. Ritchey-Serie gelöst habe),aber hab dann wieder die ganze nacht gekotzt und hatte schon Probleme das Rad aus dem Hotel zu schieben.Fühlt sich an wie ein viertägiger Hungerast,echt übel.Bei meiner Birgit machte dann auch noch der Umwerfer Probleme und sie konnte das kleine Blatt nicht mehr benutzen,hat dann alles im Mittleren durchgedrückt und konnte noch Platz 8 auf der Langstrecke ergattern.Über dieses Wochenende schlag ich ein Ei-fertig.Das nächste Rennen kommt bald und ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder trainieren.Gruß an alle
> Robert


Do sichd mer widder, das die ganze Rennerei kan werd hod. Do dräniersd wi a Ochs und dann sorchd a glans Vieh desd nedamol segn konnsd das alles Umsonsd wor!! 
Kummsd drozdem amol widder bei uns vorbei????


----------



## ragazza (17. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Do sichd mer widder, das die ganze Rennerei kan werd hod. Do dräniersd wi a Ochs und dann sorchd a glans Vieh desd nedamol segn konnsd das alles Umsonsd wor!!
> Kummsd drozdem amol widder bei uns vorbei????


ja freilich komm ich amol widder vorbei,aber mein Kalender ist eng.Das nächste Ding wird die Hobby-DM in Garmisch.Da sind auch viele Fahrer die wissen was sie tun.Übrigens Breyer,rasierte Beine sind geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> ja freilich komm ich amol widder vorbei,aber mein Kalender ist eng.Das nächste Ding wird die Hobby-DM in Garmisch.Da sind auch viele Fahrer die wissen was sie tun.Übrigens Breyer,rasierte Beine sind geil



Solangsd nur die Beine rasierd hosd
Wos nimmsdn do an Ladyshaver, oder an für echde Kerle.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wie viele HM waren es denn?



Die ganze Runde "Rund um den hohen Göll" hatte knapp 90 km und 2200 Hm. Die Abfahrt vom Torrener Joch lohnt sich, allerdings muss man später viel Strasse fahren und das is nich so doll! Aber an sich eine tolle Runde!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Die ganze Runde "Rund um den hohen Göll" hatte knapp 90 km und 2200 Hm. Die Abfahrt vom Torrener Joch lohnt sich, allerdings muss man später viel Strasse fahren und das is nich so doll! Aber an sich eine tolle Runde!



Des is ja der Hit. Vor die HM hät ich etz ned so viel Angst, aber 90 KM im Moment nicht.
Am liebsten 2200 HM auf 10-20KM


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is ja der Hit. Vor die HM hät ich etz ned so viel Angst, aber 90 KM im Moment nicht.
> Am liebsten 2200 HM auf 10-20KM



aber nur bergab gelle? 


Wann seit ihr denn in BGL?


Hoffe übers nächste lange We macht jemand ne nette AM Tour in der Fränkischen!?


----------



## Axalp (18. Mai 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> Für mich wars ein rabenschwarzes Wochenende,hatte mich ja intensiv auf diesen Lauf vorbereitetund hab mich bis Mittwoch auch noch gut gefühlt.Dann Hab ich mir nen Virus eingefangen,einen von der Sorte,wo einem Wasser aus allen Öffnungen läuft und man sehr schnell viel abnimmt.Am Samstag hab ich dann noch meine Startnummer geholt(war ja bezahlt weil ich die kpl. Ritchey-Serie gelöst habe),aber hab dann wieder die ganze nacht gekotzt und hatte schon Probleme das Rad aus dem Hotel zu schieben.Fühlt sich an wie ein viertägiger Hungerast,echt übel.Bei meiner Birgit machte dann auch noch der Umwerfer Probleme und sie konnte das kleine Blatt nicht mehr benutzen,hat dann alles im Mittleren durchgedrückt und konnte noch Platz 8 auf der Langstrecke ergattern.Über dieses Wochenende schlag ich ein Ei-fertig.Das nächste Rennen kommt bald und ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder trainieren.Gruß an alle
> Robert



Puh, sehr ärgerlich sowas, aber was soll man machen .
Gute Besserung von hier und viel Erfolg für's nächste Rennen.

Wir haben im Zielbereicht noch etwas abgegammelt und gehofft, Dich irgendwo zu treffen. Auf dem Lokus haben wir natürlich nicht gesucht... (sorry, musste sein )


----------



## Axalp (18. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bikepark nächstes WE klingt gut, am WE halt.



Hast' Bock auf Geisskopf? Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> aber nur bergab gelle?
> 
> 
> Wann seit ihr denn in BGL?
> ...



Von 11-14.06. B.wiesen. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

Da ich selbständig bin und sehr viel arbeiten muss, habe ich das nächste Wochenende Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag frei.
Wer hat Lust, auf einige Touren.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hast' Bock auf Geisskopf? Sonst noch jemand?



Jo klingt doch gut, sollte hinhauen. Am Sonntag oder?


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich selbständig bin und sehr viel arbeiten muss, habe ich das nächste Wochenende Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag frei.
> Wer hat Lust, auf einige Touren.



Ja also Du bist wirklich zu bemitleiden, diese armen Selbständigen. 

Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der geplanten Touren bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. Mai 2009)

jo Geisskopf klingt nicht schlecht ...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ja also Du bist wirklich zu bemitleiden, diese armen Selbständigen.
> 
> Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der geplanten Touren bin ich dabei!



Nichts schwieriges ehr mehr KM ich brauche etwas (viel) Grundlage. Also mehr AM wann hättest denn Zeit ? ich denke so ab Leutenbach Richtung fränkische Schweiz. Viel KM wenig HM.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag  und Montag hab ich auch noch Kurzarbeit....

Freitag komm ich nich aus Erlangen weg da mein Auto beim TÜV ist.


----------



## Domm. (18. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich selbständig bin und sehr viel arbeiten muss, habe ich das nächste Wochenende Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag frei.
> Wer hat Lust, auf einige Touren.


Ergänzen muß man die Uhrzeit des Postings:
Montag 08:30
Zeit hat er erst ab Donnerstag, am Montag ist Eier graulen angesagt.
(Des hod etz in Hodeudsch sa mün, dass ganz Deutschland drüber lachn ko)

Am Do. glab i gehts bei mir, ich hätts aber gern aweng Dechníscher.
Mir könnan ja langsam an Berch nauf foarn, und dafür nunderwärtz schiem.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

"f"


----------



## Axalp (18. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> falscher Kommentar...daher gelöscht



Dann schreib doch nicht sowas sinnvolles, sondern lieber "f" oder "." 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Nichts schwieriges ehr mehr KM ich brauche etwas (viel) Grundlage. Also mehr AM wann hättest denn Zeit ? ich denke so ab Leutenbach Richtung fränkische Schweiz. Viel KM wenig HM.



Man könnte ja mal wieder von Ltb. aus gemütlich das Leinleiter-Tal nach hinten und durch das Aufsess- und Wiesenttal zurück. Das sind schön viel km, wenig Hm und viele Brauereien und Mühlen am Wegesrand ;-). Da könnt' man sogar den Schorsch begeistern. 

Die Tour wäre aber eher was für Freitag/Samstag, weil Donnerstag = Feiertag + Vatertag. Da sind nicht nur Familien auf den Wegen unterwegs, sondern auch noch Besoffene mit Boller-wagen...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch nicht sowas sinnvolles, sondern lieber "f" oder "."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da würde ich gerne mitfahren, mal sehen wie weit ich komme. Termin ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## 0815p (18. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich selbständig bin und sehr viel arbeiten muss, habe ...
> 
> des ist ja so als wenn bernd sagt er kommt pünktlich(ausser bei seinen schatzi)


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> des ist ja so als wenn bernd sagt er kommt pünktlich(ausser bei seinen schatzi)



Komisch denn dort kommt er immer als erster.
Und uns lässt er immer warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht jetzt die Planung für die nächsten freien Tage aus?  Donnerstag Oko? Sonntag Geißkopf? Freitag und Samstag muss ich für meinen Freerider schuften  Werd Samstag nachmittag dann Hetzles oder Kalchi fahren denk ich. Wie ist denn das Gelände am GK eher Osternohe oder eher Oko?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Gelände am GK eher Osternohe oder eher Oko?


Frag doch mal den Markus sein Ransom!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie sieht jetzt die Planung für die nächsten freien Tage aus?  Donnerstag Oko? Sonntag Geißkopf? Freitag und Samstag muss ich für meinen Freerider schuften  Werd Samstag nachmittag dann Hetzles oder Kalchi fahren denk ich. Wie ist denn das Gelände am GK eher Osternohe oder eher Oko?



nur mal so ... i hoab uff mei STeuer 3 Monate gwart 

ist jetzt Sunndoch Geiskopf Fix ?! 


Moag jemands heud Amd mit Rathsberg ? Will noch moal foahrn bevors nach Winterberg geht ... Markus ? B3ppo ? Saddamchen ?


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie sieht jetzt die Planung für die nächsten freien Tage aus?  Donnerstag Oko? Sonntag Geißkopf? Freitag und Samstag muss ich für meinen Freerider schuften  Werd Samstag nachmittag dann Hetzles oder Kalchi fahren denk ich. Wie ist denn das Gelände am GK eher Osternohe oder eher Oko?



hab gehört (vom Markus) es soll nicht soooo schlimm sein wie am OKO, daher würd ich es vielleicht auch mal versuchen wollen....mitm Laibaik


----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,625674,00.html

Ich denke die Apotherker-Clique hat erstmal was zu feiern und wir sind alle eingeladen. 



B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie sieht jetzt die Planung für die nächsten freien Tage aus?  Donnerstag Oko? Sonntag Geißkopf? Freitag und Samstag muss ich für meinen Freerider schuften  Werd Samstag nachmittag dann Hetzles oder Kalchi fahren denk ich. Wie ist denn das Gelände am GK eher Osternohe oder eher Oko?



Wenn die Ersatzteile für den Lift bis Do da sind, wird der Oko-Lift geöffnet sein.
Schuffte Du aber lieber 'mal, denn Zesty + Oko/G-Kopf verträgt sich aus eigener Erfahrung bei unserer nicht vorhandenen sauberen Fahrtechnik sehr schlecht.
Oder willst was ausleihen?

Fr. oder Sa. machen wir die große AM-Tour ab Leutenbach.

Sonntag Geisskopf ist eigentlich sicher. Ob der Evil-Eye offen ist weiss ich net, aber auf den anderen Strecken kann man auch viel Spass haben. 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Moag jemands heud Amd mit Rathsberg ? Will noch moal foahrn bevors nach Winterberg geht ... Markus ? B3ppo ? Saddamchen ?



Ka Dsaid...


----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> hab gehört (vom Markus) es soll nicht soooo schlimm sein wie am OKO, daher würd ich es vielleicht auch mal versuchen wollen....mitm Laibaik



Nachtrag: Nicht so schlimm, wenn man nichts springen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn Oko dann eh dort mit nem Leihbike. Gk muss ich mir noch überlegen ob Zesty oder Leih 
Jetzt werden mal potenzielle Fuhrparkserweiterungen gesichtet.


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Mai 2009)

auf der Homepage steht immer Vorreservierung von Leihbikes ist notwendig, stimmt das oder bekommt man da auch spontan was?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Moag jemands heud Amd mit Rathsberg ? Will noch moal foahrn bevors nach Winterberg geht ... Markus ? B3ppo ? Saddamchen ?


Bin in Bad Kötzting. Wer heud Obnd auf Drailsuche geh!!!


----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2009)

Heut so ab 7 am Rathsberg könnt ich mir überlegen. Nur ist es bestimmt noch ziemlich nass da....
Muss erstmal die Klickies wieder entfernen. Denn sonst legts mich gleich.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin in Bad Kötzting. Wer heud Obnd auf Drailsuche geh!!!



Wos hosdn dabei schwarz oder weiß? Fei nur Friireiddräils suchen. Und gleich schaua ob ma des midd aner Dua verbindn ko.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,625674,00.html
> 
> Ich denke die Apotherker-Clique hat erstmal was zu feiern und wir sind alle eingeladen.
> 
> ...



mann mann kannst die Zillie net moal allanz lossssn  ... ne passt schon

und ja ... das EuGh ist doch zu was gut ! Zukunft ist erst mal sicher ...  

@B3ppo: jo sowas hätte ich gesagt 7 Rathsberg - entweder oben treffen und gemütlich bis halb 9 oder so ... Bernd ist a mit am Start ... 

muss neue Reifen Kombi testen ... die Rotz Michelins funktionieren einfach nicht mit meiner Felge ... gestern 2h probiert - und dann beinahe durch drahhht


----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2009)

Ich komm dann ca 7 gleich hoch an Rathsberg, könnt evtl paar Minuten später werden. Drahhhht = Drahtreifen? 
Hibike ist noch net da


----------



## Blackcycle (19. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich komm dann ca 7 gleich hoch an Rathsberg,


Ich bin in 20 min oben.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Mai 2009)

Salve,

also Geißkopf am Sonntag ist kloar, na optimal, vorausgesetzt des Wetter spielt mit. Weil extra dahinfahren wegen einen Tag und dann Pisswetter ist nix. 
Wer fährt jetzt alles mit und wer mit welchem Auto? Hat jemand zufällig was Geräumiges an der Hand?


----------



## Domm. (19. Mai 2009)

Was geht ´n etz am Donnerstag?
Laut Wetter-online.de schauts am Freitag nasser aus.

MisterTom kon am Freitag a net, und Roland will wos für die Kondi
machn. Do werd doch wos zam kumma.

Freitag und Samstag geht bei mir nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2009)

joah - wie siehts denn nu mit Sonntag aus ? 

Wann wäre denn dann Abfahrt in der früh ? Öffnung ist um 9 d.h. zwischen halb neun und 3/4 neun will ich dort sein .... 

Dabei bis jetzt fix: Markus, Mr. Tom, ich ?
Am überlegen, aber so gut wie sicher: Bernd & Christopher ?


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> joah - wie siehts denn nu mit Sonntag aus ?
> 
> Wann wäre denn dann Abfahrt in der früh ? Öffnung ist um 9 d.h. zwischen halb neun und 3/4 neun will ich dort sein ....
> 
> ...



Dann machen wir Abfahrt 6:30 Uhr in Erlangen.

Wieviele Hansel dabei sind sehen wir erst am Samstag (Du hast übrigens den Schorsch vergessen). Dann können wir planen wer alles fährt.

Außerdem fallen mir noch mehrere Unentschlossene ein (Breyer, Roland )


----------



## B3ppo (20. Mai 2009)

> Wegen eines technischen Defekts bleibt die Seilbahn am Ochsenkopf bis zum 21.5. geschlossen!! Somit leider auch dieses Wochende. Bitten vielmals um Entschuldigung bei allen Bikern, aber wir können leider auch nichts dafür.
> 
> 
> 
> Biken ohne Liftunterstützung ist aber jederzeit möglich!


Das heißt wohl, dass morgen kein Oko ansteht... 
Dann schieß ich mich heut abend halt doch weg


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann machen wir Abfahrt 6:30 Uhr in Erlangen.
> 
> Wieviele Hansel dabei sind sehen wir erst am Samstag (Du hast übrigens den Schorsch vergessen). Dann können wir planen wer alles fährt.
> 
> Außerdem fallen mir noch mehrere Unentschlossene ein (Breyer, Roland )



6.30??? Nette Zeit!

Wed mal versuchen ein Bike zu reservieren.....und muss mir wohl noch Schuhe besorgen, mit meinen kann ich da wohl nicht aufkreuzen!  Vielleicht schrauben die ja meine Clickies an nen Freerider!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2009)

joah ... wat muss das muss einfach 

.... and once again ROADTRIPP 

denke mal mein Auto wird wieder fahren d.h. 3 Leutz inkl. Räder gehen bei mir klar
hätte evtl noch die Anfrage von Klaus und seiner Freundin wenns vom Platz her geht ... aber da müsst mer dann ja 3 Autos sein ... mal schauen 

es sollen sich die Herren nun mal entscheiden !


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

also ich bin dabei und hätte auch mein Auto zur Verfügung, für entweder 4 Leute oder 2 Leute (inkl. Fahrer)und 2 Räder. Und da ich kein Rad dabei hab kann auch noch jemand der nicht bei mir mitfährt sein Rad bei mir reinschmesissen, allerings nur mit ausgebauten Laufrädern!


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

mal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit,

bei meinem Hardtail Rahmen bestand der Verdacht auf einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich. Lt. Hersteller ist dies kein Riss und mir wurden 2 Alternativen angeboten:

1. ich bekomme sofort einen neuen Rahmen, allerdings in matt schwarz, wo ich doch meinen weißen so liebe 

2. die geben mir Lebenslange Garantie auf meinen weißen Rahmen, falls er doch in diesem Bereich brechen sollte.


Muss dazu noch sagen dass die Lackqualität bescheiden ist und er schon einige Macken hat, allerdings ist unklar ob der neue Rahmen bessere Qualität hat.

Was tun???


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

und zum 3.

Geisskopf hat sich für mich erledigt...die verleihen nur Bikes in Kindergrößen bis max. 17 Zoll...da kann ich auch gleich mit nem Dreirad fahren


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und zum 3.
> 
> Geisskopf hat sich für mich erledigt...die verleihen nur Bikes in Kindergrößen bis max. 17 Zoll...da kann ich auch gleich mit nem Dreirad fahren



Andere Leute kommen damit bestens zurecht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und zum 3.
> 
> Geisskopf hat sich für mich erledigt...die verleihen nur Bikes in Kindergrößen bis max. 17 Zoll...da kann ich auch gleich mit nem Dreirad fahren



nur zur Info - Freerider / DH Bikes sind alle kleiner als die üblichen Bikes ! 
Weiss jetzt nicht wie viel kleiner die Bikes sind als "normele" Tourer ...

@B3ppo: sei ned so nen scheee Wedder Bigger ...


----------



## Schoschi (20. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und zum 3.
> 
> Geisskopf hat sich für mich erledigt...die verleihen nur Bikes in Kindergrößen bis max. 17 Zoll...da kann ich auch gleich mit nem Dreirad fahren



Wie groß bist du denn? Du stehst eh nur aufm Rad, da kommts mehr auf die Länge an, wenn du keine 2m bist haben die garantiert was für dich...


----------



## Domm. (20. Mai 2009)

@Thomas
Ich würde den neuen Rahmen nehmen und dann auch 
(fast neu;-) verkaufen.
Und das Neue schon 2009 zulegen.



Axalp schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal wieder von Ltb. aus gemütlich das Leinleiter-Tal nach hinten und durch das Aufsess- und Wiesenttal zurück. Das sind schön viel km, wenig Hm und viele Brauereien und Mühlen am Wegesrand ;-). Da könnt' man sogar den Schorsch begeistern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Du stehst eh nur aufm Rad, da kommts mehr auf die Länge an, wenn du keine 2m bist haben die garantiert was für dich...



bin 1,91, denke mit 17 Zoll wird das knapp?!


----------



## B3ppo (20. Mai 2009)

Bin Sondoch dabei wenn morgen schon kein Oko, muss ja wenigstens ein Bikepark am langen Wochenende sein 
Autos und Fahrer werden Samstag geklärt denk ich.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> bin 1,91, denke mit 17 Zoll wird das knapp?!



ruff dordn o und froag obs woas für dana Gröösssn hom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ruff dordn o und froag obs woas für dana Gröösssn hom




des hob i scho gmocht, desholb mei kommeda dos die nix hom füa mi

nach deren Aussage ist 17 Zoll zu klein für mich


----------



## B3ppo (20. Mai 2009)

@ Janson: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399815
schon nachgeschaut?  Hol mir wohl doch besser kein Shore.
Aktuelle Überlegung: Froggy 318, Cheetah Ingition, Norco Shore. Bin für Vorschläge offen. Sollte nen 180er Freerider mit Stahl/Stahl sein, 2 Kettenblätter und einigermaßen tretbar


----------



## Blackcycle (20. Mai 2009)

Versuch ein altes SX zu bekommen.  Falls du einen findest der seins hergibt...
Zwecks BM bin ich am überlegen schon Samstag runterzufahren, dann lohnt es sich wenigstens richtig, und ich bin Sonntag entspannt und nicht um halb 6 aufgestanden.


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Versuch ein altes SX zu bekommen.  Falls du einen findest der seins hergibt...
> Zwecks BM bin ich am überlegen schon Samstag runterzufahren, dann lohnt es sich wenigstens richtig, und ich bin Sonntag entspannt und nicht um halb 6 aufgestanden.



Hmh... auch keine schlechte Idee, aber ich glaub die Hälfte hier muss am Samstag arbeiten und/oder hat keine Zeit.

Ich wäre auch am Samstag dabei...


----------



## Axalp (20. Mai 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> .... Am Freitag konn der Roland doch ned.
> Kondi Tour Geschwindigkeit wäre mir recht.
> 
> Wenns net zu viel wer´n, würde ich vorher auf an gudn Kaffee einladen.



Kleine Planänderung: 

Treffpunkt für AM-Tour ist Freitag 14 Uhr beim Roland. Ich hoff, dass er bis dahin fertig ist mit seinem Auftrag. 

Danke für die Einladung, aber ich glaub mit Kaffee wird's dann ein wenig spät bis mer loskommen.  Backst einfach an Kuang und bringst den mit.


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2009)

ich fohr morgen zum fichtelriden, gut das der lift noch zu ist, da ist die streck ned so voll, werd aber ne tour fohren, kösseine usw. hab noch nen platz im auto frei , falls aner lust hat, aber werd ca 8.00uhr starten


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @ Janson: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399815
> schon nachgeschaut?  Hol mir wohl doch besser kein Shore.
> Aktuelle Überlegung: Froggy 318, Cheetah Ingition, Norco Shore. Bin für Vorschläge offen. Sollte nen 180er Freerider mit Stahl/Stahl sein, 2 Kettenblätter und einigermaßen tretbar



geb den bernd recht, nimm a sx bike, ist alles drann was de willst, und mann kann sogar touren damit machen


----------



## B3ppo (20. Mai 2009)

> ch fohr morgen zum fichtelriden, gut das der lift noch zu ist, da ist die streck ned so voll, werd aber ne tour fohren, kösseine usw. hab noch nen platz im auto frei , falls aner lust hat, aber werd ca 8.00uhr starten


Klingt super verlockend, aber ist an einem freien Tag einfach ein Zeit die mal gar net geht  Ein anders mal gerne. Morgen wird Ruhe-/Katertag gemacht


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> geb den bernd recht, nimm a sx bike, ist alles drann was de willst, und mann kann sogar touren damit machen



Geh morgen mit der Familie zum wandern und grillen. Also auch nicht radeln. Aber 8.00 Uhr wäre mir egal. Ist doch ne schöne Zeit zum losfahren.


----------



## Domm. (20. Mai 2009)

Scho vobai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (21. Mai 2009)

Fahr dann mal nach Osternohe, lt. Wetter-Online wirds morgen eh nix.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2009)

So Leud widder zurügg vom ärbärn und Drailsuchen im bayrischn Wold.
Zwa dooch gfohrn midm schweren Geräd!!!
Mergi obber heud scho aweng in di HAxn!!

Auserdem hobbi di Mudder aller verbloggnd Drails gfundn!! Des Ding hod gefühlte 50 Schlüsselstelln! Wor fix und ferdich wie I drund wor. 

A boor Bilder hobbi a gmachd davon!

Guggsd du!!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360817]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360815]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360814]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360813]
	
[/URL]

Des hinderm Cheedah is der "Wech"

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360818]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360812]
	
[/URL]

Do brauchd mer kann 601-er mehr.!!!

Wor Affngeil obber allans und ohne Sicherung hobi doch einiges lieber ausglossn.

Am Middwoch wori nu mid zwa Arbeidkollegn aufn Roland und mein Lieblingsdrail
Alle zwa mid Harddails. Des wor a Spaß!:Lol: Den an hods mein Nunderschim noghaud dasser si glei des Schaldauch verbogn hod!! Hobbi nadürlich ned glachd!!1


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @ Janson: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399815
> schon nachgeschaut?  Hol mir wohl doch besser kein Shore.
> Aktuelle Überlegung: Froggy 318, Cheetah Ingition, Norco Shore. Bin für Vorschläge offen. Sollte nen 180er Freerider mit Stahl/Stahl sein, 2 Kettenblätter und einigermaßen tretbar



Servus Christopher,
also des Norco konnsd mani vergessn wal des ned unbeding Uphilldauglich is odder wosi so ghörd und glesn hob?
Des Froggy is a Franzosnschlambn und mir sän Germanen!!:Lol: Mehr soch I dazu ned. (Hob hald ka Ahnung)
Also mei Cheetah machd genau des wos willsd. Ultrastabil im Park und berchauf kummsd anu gud damid! Technische Drails konnsd a subber fohrn. Bin ezt im bayrischen Wold an zwa dooch 2000 Hm damid naufdredn und do worn a aboor hardew Rambn dabei.
Mir könnern uns ja amol dreffn und dann konnsd aweng brobiern. Wos mansdn


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hob heud a an subber Trail gefunden. Des is a Mischung zwischen Brotzeit und Ziegentrail. Mit enga Holzteppen und manchmal schteil. Und des besde alles is ohne Gländer. Ich hob a haufn Fodos gmachd allerdings middn Jochn seiner Kamera und wenna Zeid hod weda scho a boa Bilda neisedzn. So vill is gsochd es senn a boa schön Schdelln drin.

@Bernd
Super Bilder !! Ich freu mich schon aufs fahren. Ist ein Trail  für gröbere (LT). Thema
"Schei.. aufn 601`er"
@Christopher. Ich kann es selbst nicht glauben was ich hier schreibe. Aber von deiner engeren Auswahl ist mit Abstand das Tscheeda die beste Alternative zwischen Bikepark und Trails die man sich durch Uphill erkämpfen musst. Des Froggi is a Franzosnschlambn und die Franzosn ham uns no nie leiden könna. Also kaf ma dennan ihr Gschlamb a ned!!
"Nein ich wähle nicht blau"


----------



## Axalp (21. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut super aus. Müssen wir 'mal in Angriff nehmen, sobald ich mal wieder ein passendes Bike dazu hab. 




B3ppo schrieb:


> ...
> Aktuelle Überlegung: Froggy 318, Cheetah Ingition, Norco Shore...



Fahr' die Bikes doch alle 'mal Probe. Dann bist selber schlau.

Falls Du zuviel Geld über hast: Trek Session 88 FR


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Falls Du zuviel Geld über hast: Trek Session 88 FR



Er will ja nu damit Bergauffohrn!! Und dofür konnsd des Trek vergessn. Is a reines Shuttle odder Lift Bike. Brauchsd der blus den Sitzwingl onschaua, dann wasd bescheid!!


----------



## Domm. (21. Mai 2009)

@Bernd
 Schön schön, hinwill.
A 2 Tages Trip wäre dort ganz praktisch.
1. Tag 
Auspauern auf anspruchsvoller Tour
2. Tag
"Restevernichten" am Geiskopf

Aus der gestrigen Schnapsidee "Fichtelriden"
is hald "Ostern eiern" worn.
Bin zwar kaum was gsprungen, aber spätestens mit
Geschwindigkeit werden die Chickenways zur Herausforderung
(für Anfänger wie mich)

Laut Regierung därf ich etz erschdmol ned Rodfoarn,
vllt änderd sich des ja bis Sundoch :bet:.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Christopher. Ich kann es selbst nicht glauben was ich hier schreibe. Aber von deiner engeren Auswahl ist mit Abstand das Tscheeda die beste Alternative zwischen Bikepark und Trails die man sich durch Uphill erkämpfen musst. Des Froggi is a Franzosnschlambn und die Franzosn ham uns no nie leiden könna. Also kaf ma dennan ihr Gschlamb a ned!!
> "Nein ich wähle nicht blau"


----------



## kubikjch (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem wir heut erst das hier gemacht ham



hat der hier



das hier gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (21. Mai 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> hat der hier



Wer is'n des? Der kleine dünne Bruder vom Roland?


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2009)

ja roland, könn mer am sonntag gleich mal testen dein new trail


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wer is'n des? Der kleine dünne Bruder vom Roland?



Hosd recht scheind ma a coole Sau zu sa


----------



## kubikjch (21. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hosd recht scheind ma a coole Sau zu sa



Sau 
Cool


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2009)

so back vom Rookies in Winterberg ... und muss sagen best Vadderdoach ever 

gut, sieht man davon ab 

das es knapp 800km Fahrt in 24h waren
ich mich in meinem 1. Lauf 2x lang gemacht habt ( alles , bin weich gefallen auf Lehm / Matsch)
ich im 2. Lauf Save gefahren bin, um überhaupt was runter zu kriegen, und dadurch Zeit verloren hab...

*wars endsgeil *

DH Strecke ist mal endsgeil - der Funtruck auch super, glaub bin zum 1. mal korrekt hoch,weit & vor allem kontrolliert gesprungen 
müssen echt mal wieder hoch zu den Fischköppen *g*

Wie sehen die Aktien mit Geisskopf aus ? Samstag solls Sonne pur sein, Sonntag wechselhaft ...


----------



## Axalp (22. Mai 2009)

AM-Tour ist wegen Pisswetter gestrichen!



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie sehen die Aktien mit Geisskopf aus ? Samstag solls Sonne pur sein, Sonntag wechselhaft ...



Noch schaut's gut aus. Ein wenig schlechteres Wetter wäre aber auch nicht verkehrt, weil man lt. dem GK-Thread ca. 30min am Lift anstehen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ein wenig schlechteres Wetter wäre aber auch nicht verkehrt, weil man lt. dem GK-Thread ca. 30min am Lift anstehen muss...



Soll das nen Sinn ergeben ?!


----------



## Axalp (22. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Soll das nen Sinn ergeben ?!



Ja, weil schlechtes Wetter = weniger Besucher = kürzere Wartezeiten am Lift

Bei Top-Wetter und Konditionen ist der arme alte Lift dort schnell ab der Masse an Ridern schnell überfordert.


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2009)

@bernd
bist am sonntag dabei, den roland sein new trail zu machen,fohren ab leutenbach, damit mer a paar km und hm zam bringa


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> bist am sonntag dabei, den roland sein new trail zu machen,fohren ab leutenbach, damit mer a paar km nd hm zam bringa


Bin dabei, obber ned zu späd !! 8:30 Wär subber!!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja, weil schlechtes Wetter = weniger Besucher = kürzere Wartezeiten am Lift
> 
> Bei Top-Wetter und Konditionen ist der arme alte Lift dort schnell ab der Masse an Ridern schnell überfordert.



ah ok ... macht doch sinn 

jepp bischen weniger Sonne und ok ist ...


----------



## Blackcycle (22. Mai 2009)

> wars endsgeil


 dito 

Für Bischofsmais bin ich grad weniger motiviert, im Gewitter bin ich gestern schon genug gefahren, es knirscht noch immer zwischen den Zähnen. 
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/bischofsmais/DE0001196.html
http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=d65c7bfe60df62a9ce8728472e650b74
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...&PLZN=Bischofsmais&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild
http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/morgen.hts?plz=94253


----------



## Schoschi (22. Mai 2009)

hmm, ja wie jetzt, eigentlich ists scho bleed, wenn viel los ist, dann wegen einem Tag soweit zu fahren, wenns dannn noch schmierig ist..........
Was mach ma? Bock hätt ich wie Sau, evtl. geht der MIchel (Arbeitskollege) mit sein Glann noch mit........würd dann mit ihm fahren.....

Wetter vom Bayerischen Rundfunk:
http://www.br-online.de/wetter/action/bayernwetter/bayern.do?regio=Ostbayern&id=0

ist genauer als Wetter.com uns so, des kannst eh voll vergessen, das hat noch nie hingehauen...die Vorhersage macht nur irgendein billiges Programm

kurzfristig dann evtl. Ostereierhausen.......waas doch a net


----------



## B3ppo (22. Mai 2009)

Tja, was tun. Denn wie das Wetter am Gk ist merken wir erst wenn wir das sind...


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2009)

also i bi koa SCheewetter Biker ... wie siehts mit euch aus


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hmm, ja wie jetzt, eigentlich ists scho bleed, wenn viel los ist, dann wegen einem Tag soweit zu fahren, wenns dannn noch schmierig ist..........
> Was mach ma? Bock hätt ich wie Sau, evtl. geht der MIchel (Arbeitskollege) mit sein Glann noch mit........würd dann mit ihm fahren.....
> 
> Wetter vom Bayerischen Rundfunk:
> ...


Fohr amol widder a Dur faule Sau!!!!

Nächsdes Wochenend mussi a amol widder wos mid Aufstigshilfn machn. Die Wochn is nu Kondi und Durn ongsochd! Wär dädn midmachn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (22. Mai 2009)

Montag hätt ich Dsaid für a Kondidour. Sonst halt unter der Woche nicht vor 7 
Ab Donnerstag ist Berch!!!


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin dabei, obber ned zu späd !! 8:30 Wär subber!!



du und freiwillig um 8.30 must scho wieder um 1200uhr bei der mutti antanzen oder warum so bald, du kommst ja dann eh erst um 9.00

@roland
welche trails woll mer alle mitnehma am sonntag, damit sich der bernd aweng an zeitplan machn kann, weil wegen 3std biken fohr ich ned nach leutenbach


----------



## Schoschi (22. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also i bi koa SCheewetter Biker ... wie siehts mit euch aus



also was solls, mein Spezl kann net, hab gehört bei Dir wär noch Platz im Auto. Wenn ich allein fahrn muss wärs scho weng a Schmarrn...

Start Sonntag in aller Frühe, Markus ja evtl. schon nen Tag eher der Sack...


----------



## B3ppo (22. Mai 2009)

Prima der Schoschi fährt mit, dann bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig 
Also morgen Matschreifen für alle Fälle kaufen und Sonntag früh losgefahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du und freiwillig um 8.30 must scho wieder um 1200uhr bei der mutti antanzen oder warum so bald, du kommst ja dann eh erst um 9.00


Will am Nachmiddoch nu aweng an mein Pool lign du "auser Rodfohrn fääld mer nix ei August!!"

Von mir aus is neuner a Ok .


----------



## Schoschi (22. Mai 2009)

Matschreifen? Na das hatt ich net vor dass ich da welche mitnehm?
Lt. Radio solls ja meist heiter sein, nur geringe schauer und Gewitterneigung


----------



## B3ppo (22. Mai 2009)

Aso, hab gar net nach dem Wetterbericht geschaut nur nach euren Aussagen spekuliert 
Wieder Geld für den Berch gespart


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2009)

ok geht klar Schorschi 

werden den Klaus noch mit nehmen - ist alleine - werden dann zwar zu 4 inkl 4 Bikes sein aber wollt schon immer wissen was so in nen Passat rein geht 
Wie gut kennst Dich denn in Erli aus wegen Treffen ?

Was habt ihr euch denn Zeitlich vorgestellt ?


----------



## B3ppo (23. Mai 2009)

Du bist Optimist, 4 Jungs, 4 Bikes, ein Auto. Ich freu mich 
Denk so 7 Abfahrt wär nicht schlecht, der Lift macht um 9 auf und ca 2h Fahrt oder? Will raus hier, wiso ist jetzt das Wetter so gut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Mai 2009)

Also wenn jeder genau soviel Gepäck und Gerödel dabei hat wie ich, dann wird's sehr lustig bei Euch. 

Wir fahren dann 'mal los...


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Du bist Optimist, 4 Jungs, 4 Bikes, ein Auto. Ich freu mich
> Denk so 7 Abfahrt wär nicht schlecht, der Lift macht um 9 auf und ca 2h Fahrt oder? Will raus hier, wiso ist jetzt das Wetter so gut???



Bin ich doch schon immer 
Wie hätt ich sonst das Studium geschaft 

bei den Rädern im Kofferaum - beide Laufräder raus ... dann muss das gehen 

@Markus: pack Dich schon mal wieder aufs Maul ala - NoseDive 2 AssPlant 
obba tu dir nix ...


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2009)

Schick mir den Treffpunkt per PN, hab a neues Navi, da sollt ich das finden. 
Wieviel Räder passen auf dein Heckträger? Du hast doch nen Heckträger oder? Oder hast du nen Leichenwagenpasat? Sonst klingts schon sehr optimistisch.

Also ich würd schon eher losfahren, bis wir da ankommen, die Karten hohlen, Rädermontieren und so, das zieht sich hin, und 2 h fahr ma auf jeden Fall, und wir haben nur einen Tag, das würd ich voll ausnutzen...


----------



## Domm. (23. Mai 2009)

@Bernd
Du hosd an Peter sein Kommendar folsch verschdandn:
Für Dich hasd des Treffpunkt 8:00 Uhr, 
ich hob nämlich ausser Rodfohrn a nu wos anersch vor
(falls i derf).


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2009)

ich schaff das unter 2h 


wie gesagt, jeder nur 1 Tasche  mehr gibts nicht - und schon Rad zerlegt bitte *g*


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2009)

Hey Janson, hast dei Norco schon zurückgeschickt? Rückrufaktion, weißt scho oder? Morgen muss es nochmal halten........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2009)

hey schosch, bei dem wetter daham, bist blöd, hock die auf dei kistn und du wos für dein stahlharten körper


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2009)

... ne noch net - wird so ablaufen das erst der neue Rahmen geliefert wird, dann umbauen *g*

Sehr geil ... wer Lust und Zeit hat - anschauen ! 
Lissabon Urban DH


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey schosch, bei dem wetter daham, bist blöd, hock die auf dei kistn und du wos für dein stahlharten körper



....bist doch a dahaaaam.....!!!!!!!

kä Dsäid zum Rodln, muss wos machen daham, Samstags hab ich eigentlich nie Zeit zum Radeln......
Aber die nächsten 3 Wochen bin ich nachmittags daheim, da geht was....


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2009)

ich war heut früh kurz nach 6.oouhr an der matterh-parke und hab a tourla gmacht, war mal schön so früh, wenn die sonn im wald aufgehtund jatzt muss ich steine schleppen, bei den wetter


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ok geht klar Schorschi
> 
> werden den Klaus noch mit nehmen - ist alleine - werden dann zwar zu 4 inkl 4 Bikes sein aber wollt schon immer wissen was so in nen Passat rein geht
> Wie gut kennst Dich denn in Erli aus wegen Treffen ?
> ...


Mach bitte ein paar gscheite Bilder!!...... Vom Beladen natürlich.
Das will ich sehen wie du vier Leute mit Bikes und Bikeparkgerödel in nen Passat ohne Heckträger packst. Ist denke ich morgen dann die heftigste Schlüsselstelle für euch!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich war heut früh kurz nach 6.oouhr an der matterh-parke und hab a tourla gmacht, war mal schön so früh, wenn die sonn im wald aufgehtund jatzt muss ich steine schleppen, bei den wetter


Steine schleppen sich aber nicht wenn man vorm PC sitzt!!! 
Wos issn etz morgn? 9:00 Uhr beim Mops??


----------



## B3ppo (23. Mai 2009)

Der Jan hat nen Heckträger 
@Bernd wie siehts Montag mit ner Tour inkl Testsitzen/fahren auf deinem Prügel aus


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2009)

@bernd
für dich 9.00uhr für mich 9.15uhr, dann komm mer um 9.30 vom roland weg


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2009)

Also Planänderung, mei Spezl fährt doch mit, den hab ich grad vom Biergarten heimgeschickt und der baut seinen Heckträger zusammen.....
D.H. ich treff mich morgen um viertel vor 7 beim Siemensparkplatz in der Günther Scharowsky Str. 
@Janson: Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja auch da hin kommen. Das ist die kleine Einfahrt direkt nach dem Parkplatz vom BMW Fink. Auf der linken Seite halt wennst von der Innenstadt kommst. Rechts ist das Hauptgebäude vom Fink. 
Kannst mir mal per PN dei Handynummer schicken.........


----------



## OldSchool (23. Mai 2009)

Komme Morgen auch um 9.00 Uhr zum Roland. 

Werden Protectoren benötigt oder wird es mehr tourenlastig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen:
Es wird ne protektorenbenötigte Tour

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2009)

@Schoschi&B3ppo: Treffpunkt wie ausgemacht .... aber 6.40Uhr ...  sind zu 4. ... schlafts gut *g*


â¬ok ok - dann nur fÃ¼r B3ppo bzw. hole dich daheim ab , 20 vor 7 ... wirholen noch nen Klaus ab ...


----------



## kubikjch (23. Mai 2009)

nachdem der heutige Tag nicht so sehr erfolgreich war, hatte zumindest Roland zum Schluß noch ein Erfolgserlebnis.
Ich muß jetzt a weng mei Knie kühlen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fYwf3Hp3EA"]YouTube - Roland am wasserfall[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen:
> Es wird ne protektorenbenötigte Tour
> ...



Wie gehts dein Knie


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> für dich 9.00uhr für mich 9.15uhr, dann komm mer um 9.30 vom roland weg


Orsch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Komme Morgen auch um 9.00 Uhr zum Roland.
> 
> Werden Protectoren benötigt oder wird es mehr tourenlastig?



Nimm sie mal mit wir machen eine Erstbefahrung.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nimm sie mal mit wir machen eine Erstbefahrung.


M

Männerrod odder Leichtbau??


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> M
> 
> Männerrod odder Leichtbau??



Also ich nimm mei Leichdbau Rod. Des langd 10x, Ausserdem muss ma auf den neua Dräil wendich sa. Und mia müssn do no schiem odda drong.
Richdicha Grachha könnans a foan obba ich ned.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> nachdem der heutige Tag nicht so sehr erfolgreich war, hatte zumindest Roland zum Schluß noch ein Erfolgserlebnis.
> Ich muß jetzt a weng mei Knie kühlen
> YouTube - Roland am wasserfall



Wer ist dieser so elegant und stylisch fahrende Mountainbiker.
@Peter schau eine funktionierende Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2009)

meina funktioniert a gut, zumintest 3 von 160cm


----------



## OldSchool (23. Mai 2009)

Ah, jetzt weiss ich wo das ist. Da hing ich auch schon einmal auf dem Geländer. 

Ja schaut lässig aus Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt weiss ich wo das ist. Da hing ich auch schon einmal auf dem Geländer.
> 
> Ja schaut lässig aus Roland.



Ja da ist glaube ich jeder von uns schon mal gehangen.


----------



## kubikjch (24. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie gehts dein Knie



Ziemlich gschwolln, aber sonst glaub ich nix weider.
Paßt scho


----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2009)

a paar bilder von der heutigen tour, der neue trail ist schön zum üben und hat spass gmacht






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2009)

Schöner Trail der noch einige Stellen für die meisten von uns offen gelassen hat.
Schad dasd ned drauf bist Peter. Aber du bist wie immer der erste. Wie sagst du immer: Sauber gfoan bist!!
Schod das die Stürze ned drauf sind. Des wären ein paar lustige Bilder geworden. Aber ein halber ist ja schon drauf.
*Geile Bilder !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöner Trail der noch einige Stellen für die meisten von uns offen gelassen hat.
> Schad dasd ned drauf bist Peter. Aber du bist wie immer der erste. Wie sagst du immer: Sauber gfoan bist!!
> Schod das die Stürze ned drauf sind. Des wären ein paar lustige Bilder geworden. Aber ein halber ist ja schon drauf.
> *Geile Bilder !!*


Subber wors!!!
Wobei der Höhepunkt der Duur natürlich der "Moorwood rammt geparktes Moorwood und anschließenden Moorwoodfahrer A kickt herumstehenden Moorwoddfahrer B durch plötzlichen verlassen des Rades über den Felsen" wor .
Wor obber am Schluß schö bladd. Des saufn am Odnd vor aner Duur hod einfoch kan werd.
Die Bilder sän subber worn. Schaud nedamol so lasch aus wie sunsd


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Bilder sän subber worn. Schaud nedamol so lasch aus wie sunsd



Des stimmt ich glab die Dräils wern schdeiler.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Subber wors!!!
> Wobei der Höhepunkt der Duur natürlich der "Moorwood rammt geparktes Moorwood und anschließenden Moorwoodfahrer A kickt herumstehenden Moorwoddfahrer B durch plötzlichen verlassen des Rades über den Felsen" wor .



So schnell hat mich schon lange keiner mehr von den Beinen geholt.


----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des stimmt ich glab die Dräils wern schdeiler.



klar, ihr werdet ja immer besser


----------



## OldSchool (24. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So schnell hat mich schon lange keiner mehr von den Beinen geholt.



G´lernt ist g´lernt. 

Ja war heute eine schöne Tour die einen technisch schon gefordet hat.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2009)

Wos issn mid die andern alle? Lieng die immer nu om Geiskopf


----------



## Axalp (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sitz' jetzt wieder hier im Geschäft und kann mich endlich ausruhen...

Geisskopf war super-genial. Strecken waren excellent, trotz des perfekten Wetters war erstaunlich wenig los (am Sonntag Wartezeit <3min), keine nennenswerten Stürze, keine großen Defekte.

Meine Lieblingsstrecke ist auch nach wie vor die Freeride-Strecke. War einfach perfekt zu fahren. Oben lehmig, mitte normal, unten Staubtrocken. Dicht hintereinander zu fahren war keine gute Idee... hust hust 

Die Downhill wird nach dem Urlaub dann 'mal mit offenem Gashahn gefahren. Dann werden die Flat-Drops hoffentlich weniger... 
Bis dahin heisst es brav die Linie studieren, oder einfach schauen wie der Klaus das macht. 

Bilder (mit Fahrern) wurden keine gemacht. Dafür war die Zeit viel zu schade. 

P.S. Mein Tip für Gewichtstuning bei Laufrädern:
- Einfach den Standard-26'-Maxxis-DH-Schlauch durch einen 24'*1.75'-Schlauch ersetzen. Hatte ich bis gestern Nachmittag nämlich im BigHit 'drin. Erst dann hat's der Hr. Oltmanns geschaft auf dem Parkplatz den Reifen platt zu bekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich sitz' jetzt wieder hier im Geschäft und kann mich endlich ausruhen...
> 
> Geisskopf war super-genial. Strecken waren excellent, trotz des perfekten Wetters war erstaunlich wenig los (am Sonntag Wartezeit <3min), keine nennenswerten Stürze, keine großen Defekte.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das so höre, freue ich mich auch auf den Geiskopf. Da lässt sich das Manko das ich dabei habe (Breyer)besser verschmerzen.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Mai 2009)

Geißkopf ROCKT ... mehr kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen 

1.mal dort - Blut geleckt ... geht schon gut ab ! 
fehlen zwar noch paar Sachen die ich abhacken muss - aber kommt, wollen ja nicht gleich am 1. Tag alles fahren und dann kann Spoas mehr haben ...


----------



## Schoschi (25. Mai 2009)

Jo, Geißkopf war scho geil, aber jetzt hab ich net mal mehr bergab Kondition, war am frühen Nachmittag scho voll schwelg, und a glanne Schwartn hab ich auch scho am Ranzen, ich glaab ich spinn. Bin aus lauter Frust grad scho a Fitness Asphalt/Schottertour gfahrn, will wieder so schlank werden wie der Roland........

Außerdem is mei Ufo weng zu hart eingestellt, kommen jetzt weiche Feder und weniger Luft rein und dann hab ichs nimmer so schwer am Markus dranzubleiben. Auf der Freeride ist der Lutscher ganz schö fix geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. Mai 2009)

nächstes mal wird sich Zeit genommen für das 1. drittel der DH Strecke ... die Freeride ist schon gut im Kopf , wobei in der Freeride 2 Stellen drin sind die den "Flow" ziemlich stören ...


----------



## Blackcycle (25. Mai 2009)

Ja super war's, Actionbilder gibt es diesmal leider keine, jeder wollte einfach nur fahren... 
Nächstes Mal werd ich mir dann mal ernsthaft Gedanken über die Linie im Downhill machen.





Ach ja btw:  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5947505&postcount=710


----------



## Axalp (25. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so höre, freue ich mich auch auf den Geiskopf. Da lässt sich das Manko das ich dabei habe (Breyer)besser verschmerzen.



Das hört man gerne von Dir. Wäre eine super-Sache. 



Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo, Geißkopf war scho geil, aber jetzt hab ich net mal mehr bergab Kondition, war am frühen Nachmittag scho voll schwelg, und a glanne Schwartn hab ich auch scho am Ranzen, ich glaab ich spinn. Bin aus lauter Frust grad scho a Fitness Asphalt/Schottertour gfahrn, will wieder so schlank werden wie der Roland........



Da hilft halt nur eins: Fahren, fahren, fahren und weniger Gels naschen! Von der Zilli schreib ich jetzt nichts. Lesen vielleicht auch Kinder mit. 



Schoschi schrieb:


> Außerdem is mei Ufo weng zu hart eingestellt, kommen jetzt weiche Feder und weniger Luft rein und dann hab ichs nimmer so schwer am Markus dranzubleiben. Auf der Freeride ist der Lutscher ganz schö fix geworden....



Hehe, ich war ja auch mit meinem Leichtbau-Schlauch unterwegs... 
Aber stimmt schon, die Freeride ist schon a bissle mein Ding.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... die Freeride ist schon gut im Kopf , wobei in der Freeride 2 Stellen drin sind die den "Flow" ziemlich stören ...



Ja, und in einer lieg ich das nächste Mal mit Sicherheit 'mal drin - hab ich dem Bernd schon am Samstag gsacht...

Ich hab Bilder von der DH-Strecke gemacht, kann mich aber derzeit auch nicht an alles erinnern. Müss 'mer uns 'mal zusammen anschauen - bei Du Röhre gibt's auch noch etliche Videos zum studieren.


----------



## Axalp (25. Mai 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Ja super war's, Actionbilder gibt es diesmal leider keine, jeder wollte einfach nur fahren...
> Nächstes Mal werd ich mir dann mal ernsthaft Gedanken über die Linie im Downhill machen.
> 
> 
> ...



    

is schon ein geiler Typ, der da auf dem North-Shore posiert!!!


----------



## B3ppo (26. Mai 2009)

> is schon ein geiler Typ, der da auf dem North-Shore posiert!!!



Das nächste Mal bitte mit Bike


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

ach dat soll de Markus sein aufm Bild ... man hat der digge Eier ... 


@all: ist jemand Sonntag für Oko zu motivieren ? Wäre zwar erst zur Nachmittagsrunde dabei so ab 13.00 ... ?


----------



## B3ppo (27. Mai 2009)

In der Bergzeit bin ich für keinen Bikepark zu begeistern. Eher was Tourenmäßiges, da brauchts net so die Konzentration


----------



## Axalp (27. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @all: ist jemand Sonntag für Oko zu motivieren ? Wäre zwar erst zur Nachmittagsrunde dabei so ab 13.00 ... ?



Wenn's Wetter passt, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach dat soll de Markus sein aufm Bild ... man hat der digge Eier ...
> 
> 
> @all: ist jemand Sonntag für Oko zu motivieren ? Wäre zwar erst zur Nachmittagsrunde dabei so ab 13.00 ... ?



Sonntag ist mampfen bei Schwiergermutti angesagt. Wie schauts mit Montag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter passt, wäre ich dabei.



perfekt - das ist schon mal ne Ansage 

Montag ist eingeplant für Freundin ... do ko i net weg 
bring wenigstens keine Ausreden wie Essen oder Knie


----------



## B3ppo (28. Mai 2009)

Hat Montag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour?


----------



## Axalp (28. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hat Montag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour?



Ich sag 'mal unter Vorbehalt: Ja.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hat Montag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour?



Wos issn gemütlich ?!


----------



## B3ppo (28. Mai 2009)

Gemütlich startet nicht vor 11.00 und hat <1000hm. Denn mit den Bergtagen vorher kann ich bestimmt net mehr schaffen 
Heute ist Anstich


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2009)

Den Markustreppentrail sind wir doch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren! Da lässt sich doch bestimmt eine kleine Tour zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2009)

Heud mit dem Peter unterwegs aber leider hats des regnen angefangen.
Das ist ein schönes Stück sieht zwar nach nichts aus aber wir werden sehen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/370001
Block ca 70 cm hoch das ist das maximum fürs ST.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/370002
Sind noch viel mehr Stellen dort aber die Zeit hat nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2009)

aber paar bilder von der gestrichen "wie hat roland gsagt" chaostour







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

die selbe stelle bloss von anderen blickwinkel





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

bei dieser treppe hab ich schon immer überlegtob mann sie fahren kann (schaut aufm foto wieder nach kindergeburtstag aus) aber hat auf anhieb geklappt





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2009)

War gestern a schöne Feierabendtour (3 Std) !! Die Schlüsselstellen werden im Moment ehr mehr als weniger. Bilder sind top. Ist empfehlenswert sind ein paar schöne "Kopf" Schlüsselstellen.
@Peter wann start mer am Sonntag ?
p.s. ohne meine Protektoren und meinen Kinnschutzhelm ist das Leben nur halb so schön. Hab die schön mit "Weichspüler" gewaschen riechten tun sie wie der Frühling aber ich hoffe die sind genauso hart wie bisher.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War gestern a schöne Feierabendtour (3 Std) !! Die Schlüsselstellen werden im Moment ehr mehr als weniger. Bilder sind top. Ist empfehlenswert sind ein paar schöne "Kopf" Schlüsselstellen.
> @Peter wann start mer am Sonntag *Richtung Ochsenkopf* ?



ja ja Roland die Beiträge wieder editieren 

Keine Lust auf Oko am Sunndoach ?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ja ja Roland die Beiträge wieder editieren
> 
> Keine Lust auf Oko am Sunndoach ?



Schon mal wieder, aber die nächsten vier Wochen nicht. Da kommt noch Berchdesgaden,  Bayerischer Wald und ein Tag Geiskopf mit dem Doofkopf (B.B).

Wie siehts am Sonntag bei euch aus ? Keiner Lust auf  Markus, Altersheim usw. Trails.


----------



## B3ppo (30. Mai 2009)

Sonntag schaut schlecht aus, wie gesagt Montag wär toll wenn was zam geht.
@Peter, Roland: schöne Fotos, die Kopfschlüsselstellen sehen auf Fotos immer so einfach aus


----------



## Axalp (30. Mai 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schon mal wieder, aber die nächsten vier Wochen nicht. Da kommt noch Berchdesgaden,  Bayerischer Wald und ein Tag Geiskopf mit dem Doofkopf (B.B).
> 
> Wie siehts am Sonntag bei euch aus ? Keiner Lust auf  Markus, Altersheim usw. Trails.



Fahren wir das doch am Montag. Da können mehr Leute mit.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2009)

Sonntag fahren wir schon auf alle Fälle (Wetter?). So wies ausschaut Peter, Jochen und Ich.
Montag will ich auch ne Tour fahren, aber nicht so spät losfahren, was habt Ihr denn gedacht? 10.00 Uhr fränkische !


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2009)

sonntach um 10.00uhr in behringersm, fohrn mer schweigelberg-kurze variante des weissen marter- berg des schweigens-moritz-alterh.trail-gössweinstein-markustrail-usw


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntach um 10.00uhr in behringersm, fohrn mer schweigelberg-kurze variante des weissen marter- berg des schweigens-moritz-alterh.trail-gössweinstein-markustrail-usw



Sonntag 10.00.
Des usw. nach dem Markustrail können wir vergessen bis dahin und keinen Tritt weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2009)

und desmal former noch den berg des schweigens nach moritz aufm trail, ned wieder strass, da ham mer 160mm federweg und fohrn strass, a schand


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und desmal former noch den berg des schweigens nach moritz aufm trail, ned wieder strass, da ham mer 160mm federweg und fohrn strass, a schand



Der Federweg bezieht sich nur auf *bergab*.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Mai 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> da ham mer 160mm federweg und ich nutz davon blus 30mm, a schand


----------



## Domm. (31. Mai 2009)

Morgen möcht ich auch mit.
Roland oder Jochen, ist es möglich dass ich bei euch mit fahre?
Wann und ab wo?

Ich guck morgen früh nochmal hier rein.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Morgen möcht ich auch mit.
> Roland oder Jochen, ist es möglich dass ich bei euch mit fahre?
> Wann und ab wo?
> 
> Ich guck morgen früh nochmal hier rein.





Auto ist schon voll. Ist ja nur ein "Zweisitzer".
Wir treffen uns in Behringersmühle aud dem Wanderparkplatz. Wenn du nach Beh. kommst die zweite links dann rechts über eine Brücke und dort ist ein Parkplatz. 10.00 Uhr.
Bis dann.


----------



## B3ppo (31. Mai 2009)

Montag 10.30 in der Fränkischen?, wo ist mir wurscht, lass mir auch gern was neues zeigen.


----------



## Domm. (31. Mai 2009)

Geil wors. Hab heut viel weniger Kopfprobleme kapt. Und ein paar Versetzer haben auch schön geklappt. Die letzte Treppe in ich oben 
mit 3 mal anlehnen durchgefahren.


----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Bördraida!

Was wird das für a Tour moing früh? Dauer und wieviel km und so.......?
Schön technisch?


----------



## Domm. (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dafür das es von Leutenbach erstmal zur Kanzel geht.
Dann brauch ich net 10Min. früher aufstehen und kann
dafür 10 Min. länger schlafen.
Weider waasi ezt ned.

Falls es fränkisches Hinterland wird (Auto Anfahrt) kann ich ja denn Schorsch mitnema, dann muß ich aber früh tanken und am Dienstag ists
bestimmt 5ct billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bördraida!
> 
> Was wird das für a Tour moing früh? Dauer und wieviel km und so.......?
> Schön technisch?



Muss erst mal warten bis der B.B. anruft! Aber sicher ab fränkische. So 25 KM 600-800 HM mehr geht eh ned da sonst der Akku lehr ist. Bin heud im Schorschi Tempo bergauf gefahren. War bis ende der Tour ned platt. Viel. selbe wie heut war echt ned schlecht.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bördraida!
> 
> Was wird das für a Tour moing früh? Dauer und wieviel km und so.......?
> Schön technisch?



Da sind einige schöne Stellen für dein Helius und dich dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2009)

Also neueste Ansage für morgen. Nach schweren Diskusionen ist es uns gelungen eine Tour zusammenzustellen.  Es wird die gleiche wie heute denn da kenne ich den den Weg noch.
Treffen um 9.30 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle.
Fahrer bis jetzt: Bernd und ich. Schorschi vielleicht kannst du dich von der Zili losreisen und kommst auch mal wieder.


----------



## Axalp (31. Mai 2009)

Zurück vom Oko. Schee war's. Haben eine neue Line gezeigt bekommen. Genau das richtige für Leute, die gerne langsam verblockte und steile Felsen fahren...

Ansonsten 0 Stürze,1 lockerer Steuersatz , 1 kapitaler Durchschlag, Strecke aber super zu fahren 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Also neueste Ansage für morgen. Nach schweren Diskusionen ist es uns gelungen eine Tour zusammenzustellen.  Es wird die gleiche wie heute denn da kenne ich den den Weg noch.
> Treffen um 9.30 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle.
> Fahrer bis jetzt: Bernd und ich. Schorschi vielleicht kannst du dich von der Zili losreisen und kommst auch mal wieder.



Christopher und ich kommen auch mit. 

Ich zünd mir jetzt einen an. Der Berg ruft...


----------



## 0815p (31. Mai 2009)

warscheinlich die linie unterhalb des andere lifts in richt. bischofsgrün, wenn ja, kenn ich scho, wenn nein, dann sagen wo.


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2009)

ich denk eher, er meint den fichtlshore. der ist irgendwo links vom lift (bergab) im wald drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich denk eher, er meint den fichtlshore. der ist irgendwo links vom lift (bergab) im wald drin.



 genau so ist es!

sooooo viele Tasten hier... allmächt... die Franken haben's drauf!


----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> genau so ist es!
> 
> sooooo viele Tasten hier... allmächt... die Franken haben's drauf!



vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvooooooooooolllllllllllllllll:


----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich komm auch mit, vielleicht muss ich dann eher abbrechen. Hatte ne harte und kurze Nacht hinter mir(!) aber hab Bock zu fahren.........


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2009)

passd lauter Blindn heud unterwegs. !!


----------



## flowbey (1. Juni 2009)

Hi bin neu in der gegend komm eigentlich aus unterfranken bin aber wegen job in hirschaid gelandet und kenn in der gegend keinen menschen.....
such auch im moment was in forchheim zum wohnen

wenn ich euer forum lese seid ihr alle eigentlich recht fit und ich ehr ein "neuanfänger" oder wiedereinsteiger(doppelter handgelenkbruch) kann man da dann überhaupt bei euch einsteigen oder sollt ich erst mal tranieren?? im moment fahr ich so zwischen 20-30 km wenn ich dazu komme
aber allein fahren ist zwar net schlecht aber auf dauer

fahr im moment nur noch mein all mountain also ehr touren

wahr aber auch ma am freeriden intressiert machen bei euch auch einige wenn ich richtig gelesen hab??

wär cool wenn ihr euch mal meldet
flo


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2009)

flowbey schrieb:


> Hi bin neu in der gegend komm eigentlich aus unterfranken bin aber wegen job in hirschaid gelandet und kenn in der gegend keinen menschen.....
> such auch im moment was in forchheim zum wohnen
> 
> wenn ich euer forum lese seid ihr alle eigentlich recht fit und ich ehr ein "neuanfänger" oder wiedereinsteiger(doppelter handgelenkbruch) kann man da dann überhaupt bei euch einsteigen oder sollt ich erst mal tranieren?? im moment fahr ich so zwischen 20-30 km wenn ich dazu komme
> ...


Hey Flo,
Fitness ist bei uns eigentlich egal. Von Todesfit bis platt nach 10 Hm (Gell Schoschi!!!) ist alles vertreten. Die Touren sind auch mal technischer und mal einfacher.
Heuer werden noch verstärkt  Parks aufgesucht, aber alles recht entspannt.
Das ganze bedeutet: Fahr einfach mal mit. Die Termine und Treffpunkte werden eigentlich immer hier 1-2 Tage vorher fest gemacht.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2009)

flowbey schrieb:


> Hi bin neu in der gegend komm eigentlich aus unterfranken bin aber wegen job in hirschaid gelandet und kenn in der gegend keinen menschen.....
> such auch im moment was in forchheim zum wohnen
> 
> wenn ich euer forum lese seid ihr alle eigentlich recht fit und ich ehr ein "neuanfänger" oder wiedereinsteiger(doppelter handgelenkbruch) kann man da dann überhaupt bei euch einsteigen oder sollt ich erst mal tranieren?? im moment fahr ich so zwischen 20-30 km wenn ich dazu komme
> ...



ja 20-30km schaffen einige unsrer gruppe nedamol, na schmarrn, wie bernd scho sagt, einfach mal mitfohren, wo wohnst den momentan??, und fährst auch unter der woch mal, oder nur wochend


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heuer werden noch verstärkt  Parks aufgesucht, aber alles recht entspannt.
> Bernd



Wos willsd denn nu alles machen mir ham fei schon Juni. Und öffders wie 6 mol döfsd du doch eh nimma foan.
Hasd des, du fährsd nu 4 mol Park und 2 mol frängische ? Dann is fei scho wieder Weinachdn und du mussd daham bleim.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos willsd denn nu alles machen mir ham fei schon Juni. Und öffders wie 6 mol döfsd du doch eh nimma foan.
> Hasd des, du fährsd nu 4 mol Park und 2 mol frängische ? Dann is fei scho wieder Weinachdn und du mussd daham bleim.



....blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah.....blahblahblahblahblah
...blahblahblahblahblahblah.....[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah.....blahblahblahblahblah
> ...blahblahblahblahblahblah.....[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]



Übersetz des mal bitte ich kann ka polnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (1. Juni 2009)

Salve,

also die ganzen interessanten Videoschnipsel von heute mal aneinandergereiht. Für den Baum sollt ma uns mal mehr Zeit nehmen........
Ansonsten mal wieder ein rechts Gestolper..................
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6LCkGI1SXE"]YouTube - Leutenbacher 1 6 09[/ame]


----------



## Axalp (1. Juni 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> also die ganzen interessanten Videoschnipsel von heute mal aneinandergereiht. Für den Baum sollt ma uns mal mehr Zeit nehmen........
> Ansonsten mal wieder ein rechts Gestolper..................
> YouTube - Leutenbacher 1 6 09



War eine super geniale Tour heute. Stimmung und vor allem Trails echt top.

Die Runde müssen wir öfters fahren.

Video ist auch super, vor allem 2:33 (sorry Bernd )


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

Des stimmt wieder amol a rechts Gestolper.
Schee wors wieder amol. Bei der Trail Weltmeisterschaft brauchen wir uns aber noch nicht anmelden.
Schöner Videoschnitt Aus so viel Müll doch noch was zusammen geschnitten.
Bis zum nächten mal.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> War eine super geniale Tour heute. Stimmung und vor allem Trails echt top.
> 
> Die Runde müssen wir öfters fahren.
> 
> Video ist auch super, vor allem 2:33 (sorry Bernd )



Also dass Du es echt geschafft hast gestern die Tour mitzufahren....RESPEKT.....so wie Du So Nacht drauf warst. Mir wars heut morgen schon kaum möglich den Weg zum Auto zu schaffen....:kotz:

Aber jetzt hab ich ja 8 Std. Zeit mich zu erholen!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2009)

also ihr tuts euch an so nen Baumstamm ab .... ne ne ne & ihr wullts Drialischten saaaaa

un ned amoal 1 scheener Drop runter vom Baumstaum ... olla nen Nosedive ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also ihr tuts euch an so nen Baumstamm ab .... ne ne ne & ihr wullts Drialischten saaaaa
> 
> un ned amoal 1 scheener Drop runter vom Baumstaum ... olla nen Nosedive ...



Ward ner Burschi ! ich bin gespannt auf welcher Seite es dich vom Baum runterhaut. Do gehd nix mid Daunhilln


----------



## Axalp (2. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ...Also dass Du es echt geschafft hast gestern die Tour mitzufahren....RESPEKT.....so wie Du So Nacht drauf warst. Mir wars heut morgen schon kaum möglich den Weg zum Auto zu schaffen....:kotz:...



Hä? Wieso? Was war denn in der Nacht zuvor? 
War gestern übrigens wieder am Berch. Und heute gleich nochmal. 

Die paar "Bierchen" hindern einen echten Freeraider doch nicht an einer super-Ausfahrt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso? Was war denn in der Nacht zuvor?
> War gestern übrigens wieder am Berch. Und heute gleich nochmal.
> 
> Die paar "Bierchen" hindern einen echten Freeraider doch nicht an einer super-Ausfahrt.



Ich werd heut wohl nur schlafen!!!

Morgen wär ich aber dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich werd heut wohl nur schlafen!!!
> 
> Morgen wär ich aber dabei!



*Das ist ein Forumsthema über MTB Und Lightfreeriden!!*
Und nicht um die Räusche der letzten Tage und Wochen zu besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2009)

so dann mal wieder was für die Gravity Gemeinde 

werd am 14.6. bei Zeiten - Abfahrt ca. 6.00Uhr - nach Spicak fahren (CZ)

http://sumava.spicak.cz/BikePark-Bike.wids?k=54

könnts schon mal überlegen wer mit moag ... 

greets


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Das ist ein Forumsthema über MTB Und Lightfreeriden!!*
> Und nicht um die Räusche der letzten Tage und Wochen zu besprechen.



Es geht ja auch um die Räusche der kommenden Tage!


----------



## Axalp (2. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so dann mal wieder was für die Gravity Gemeinde
> 
> werd am 14.6. bei Zeiten - Abfahrt ca. 6.00Uhr - nach Spicak fahren (CZ)
> 
> ...



...sich schonmal leise meld. Chefin ist in Hamburg. Abklärung folgt.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2009)

@schoschi
top video, echt gut gschnitten, und die quali passt auch, was mir aufgfallen ist , du trails besser berguf (baumstamm) als bergab. bist super die bank rauf kommaBeim roland war des meiste im alterh-trail so gut versetzt, das es scho langweilig ausgschaut hat im gegensatz zum bernd sein gstolper(sorry bernd)


ich fohr morgen kanzel, starte aber von zuhause, werd so um 16.15uhr am unteren parkplatz sein(an der strasse nach den forheimer kellerwald), falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagen


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi
> top video, echt gut gschnitten, und die quali passt auch, was mir aufgfallen ist , du trails besser berguf (baumstamm) als bergab. bist super die bank rauf kommaBeim roland war des meiste im alterh-trail so gut versetzt, das es scho langweilig ausgschaut hat im gegensatz zum bernd sein gstolper(sorry bernd)
> 
> 
> ich fohr morgen kanzel, starte aber von zuhause, werd so um 16.15uhr am unteren parkplatz sein(an der strasse nach den forheimer kellerwald), falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagen



Leider hosd do amol rechd!! Die Scheiß Kurvn hod irgendwi ned so gwolld an dem Dooch.  Obber der resd hod dann widder gud glabbd!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen kanzel, starte aber von zuhause, werd so um 16.15uhr am unteren parkplatz sein(an der strasse nach den forheimer kellerwald), falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagen


Fohr hald übermorgn, dann könnerd I mid!!! Morgn is Schei..ße. Odder machsd am Donnerschdoch a wos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi
> top video, echt gut gschnitten, und die quali passt auch, was mir aufgfallen ist , du trails besser berguf (baumstamm) als bergab. bist super die bank rauf kommaBeim roland war des meiste im alterh-trail so gut versetzt, das es scho langweilig ausgschaut hat im gegensatz zum bernd sein gstolper(sorry bernd)
> 
> 
> ich fohr morgen kanzel, starte aber von zuhause, werd so um 16.15uhr am unteren parkplatz sein(an der strasse nach den forheimer kellerwald), falls aner zeit hat, bescheid sagen



ich würd mich ganz gern anschließen, kannst Du mir den Treffpunkt genauer beschreiben? Danke!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> :Beim roland war des meiste im alterh-trail so gut versetzt, das es scho langweilig ausgschaut



Ich kann ja mal versuchen beim versetzten in die Hände zu klatschen.
ich hab aber Angst das der Bernd dann lacht wenn ich auf der Goschn liege.
Aber ich glaube er würde niemals über mich lachen.


----------



## flowbey (2. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Flo,
> Fitness ist bei uns eigentlich egal. Von Todesfit bis platt nach 10 Hm (Gell Schoschi!!!) ist alles vertreten. Die Touren sind auch mal technischer und mal einfacher.
> Heuer werden noch verstärkt  Parks aufgesucht, aber alles recht entspannt.
> Das ganze bedeutet: Fahr einfach mal mit. Die Termine und Treffpunkte werden eigentlich immer hier 1-2 Tage vorher fest gemacht.
> ...





ja hab das technische bei eure vids gesehen und find s cool aber da hab ich ehrlich noch null druff würd s aber scho gern lernen
das mit die parks find ich hammer habs aber noch nie gemacht.
cool würd gern mit fahren


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so dann mal wieder was für die Gravity Gemeinde
> 
> werd am 14.6. bei Zeiten - Abfahrt ca. 6.00Uhr - nach Spicak fahren (CZ)
> 
> ...



Da würde ich auch mal mitfahren ! Kannst du den Termin nicht verschieben?
Bin da nämlich nicht da.
Aber das wird ja nicht der letzte Ausflug zum EU Nachbarn sein.


----------



## flowbey (2. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja 20-30km schaffen einige unsrer gruppe nedamol, na schmarrn, wie bernd scho sagt, einfach mal mitfohren, wo wohnst den momentan??, und fährst auch unter der woch mal, oder nur wochend




hirschaid noch. ich fahr so viel es geht arbeit halt 3 schicht und 2 weekends im monat


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ich würd mich ganz gern anschließen, kannst Du mir den Treffpunkt genauer beschreiben? Danke!



von wo aus willst dich anschliesen, von mir zu hause oder am parkplatz in forchheim, wenn forchheim, dann sind aber ned viel km und hm, denn ich hab bis parke forchheim ca 18km einfach und einige hm auch einfach, und ich muss ja wieder heim. also der parkplatz in forchheim ist, die strasse zum kellerberg fohren, am kellerberg vorbei richt. rettern, da fährt man am ortsende von forchheim in ein waldstück, und bevor du den wald wieder verlässt, ist auf der rchten seitn a wanderparke, dort ward ich.
ich schick der mei tel per pn fallst des ned finds oder es später wird, oder sonst wos


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

flowbey schrieb:


> ja hab das technische bei eure vids gesehen und find s cool aber da hab ich ehrlich noch null druff würd s aber scho gern lernen
> das mit die parks find ich hammer habs aber noch nie gemacht.
> cool würd gern mit fahren


Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn!! 
Wenns du mal Bock hast und es terminlich bei dir passt kommst einfach mal vorbei. Außer Moralaposteln und Weltverbesserern ("Schützt das deutsche Gras!!" ist jeder willkommen!!
Treffen werden eigentlich immer hier fix gemacht. (Es sei denn einige Saftsäcke treffen sich zum Geheimtraining!!!)


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> (Es sei denn einige Saftsäcke treffen sich zum Geheimtraining!!!)



Na na was soll denn das heißen.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na na was soll denn das heißen.


Habe Insiderwissen erworben!!! Bin also auch dabei sonst erfährt es die ganze Welt


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe Insiderwissen erworben!!! Bin also auch dabei sonst erfährt es die ganze Welt



Nimm dei Roggi mit dort brauchst a wendiges Fahrzeuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch mal mitfahren ! Kannst du den Termin nicht verschieben?
> Bin da nämlich nicht da.
> Aber das wird ja nicht der letzte Ausflug zum EU Nachbarn sein.



sorry der Termin ist schon fix ... wollen die super Flow Strecken ja im besten Zustand erleben 
Ist das Eröffnungswochenende ...


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

Wie schauts am Wochenende mit Osternohe oder Oko aus?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Wochenende mit Osternohe oder Oko aus?



Oko wirst am We ned fahren können ... außer fährst beim IXS Rookies Cup mit 

Osternohe evtl ... mal schauen - vielleicht kommt ich von der Heimat mal hoch zu euch wenn ihr dort seit ....


----------



## shift (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle Franken die mich noch kennen!

Ich bin in erster Linie nächstes Wo-ende wegen dem Berg in ER (logisch!)

Wir wollten noch am OKO a weng riden gehen. Allerdings is ja da der "Rookies Cup".
Ich glaub da gibts aber auch Herrenklassen,oder? Wart ihr letztes Jahr dabei,
bzw. kommt ihr dieses Jahr hin?
Ich werd Samstag auf alle Fälle da sein, da is ja eh nur Training. Sonntag mal schauen.....

bye stefan


----------



## Axalp (3. Juni 2009)

Thomas, Jan und ich wollen morgen nochmal die Tour vom Montag fahren.

Treffpunkt wäre 15:45 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle. Das sollte für AT'ler, Selbstständige, Früh- und Nachtschichter machbar sein.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Wochenende mit Osternohe oder Oko aus?



A Dua werd gfoan, das des Klor is.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Thomas, Jan und ich wollen morgen nochmal die Tour vom Montag fahren.
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre 15:45 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle. Das sollte für AT'ler, Selbstständige, Früh- und Nachtschichter machbar sein.
> 
> ...



Des ist mir morgen zu spät zum foarn, bin aber morgen ab halb 4 an der Räuberburg zum klettern, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, oder ich werfe kleine STeinchen runter wenn ihr unten vorbeifahrt.................also Helme aufsetzen


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Thomas, Jan und ich wollen morgen nochmal die Tour vom Montag fahren.
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre 15:45 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle. Das sollte für AT'ler, Selbstständige, Früh- und Nachtschichter machbar sein.
> 
> ...


Du hast Idioten vergessen, wenn du den Roland auch ansprechen wolltest.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du hast Idioten vergessen, wenn du den Roland auch ansprechen wolltest.



Orsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (3. Juni 2009)

Ob der Jan das technische noch kann? Der kann doch nur noch DH


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ob der Jan das technische noch kann? Der kann doch nur noch DH



Jetzt kannst du deine Trümpfe ausspielen.
Kann morgen leider nicht mit da Geheimtraining angesagt ist.


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juni 2009)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ist Geld verdienen fürs Cheetah angesagt. Denk es wird jetzt doch der Prügel vom Bernd. Aber ohne die hässlichen teuren Felgen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ist Geld verdienen fürs Cheetah angesagt. Denk es wird jetzt doch der Prügel vom Bernd. Aber ohne die hässlichen teuren Felgen



Die hässlichen Felgen passen zu seinem hässlichen Gesicht. Ich hab mich das letzte mal richtig erschrocken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, als ich Ihn nach so langer Zeit wieder das erste mal sah. Also jeden Tag könnt ich Ihn nicht ansehen:kotz:. Gut das er nur so selten dabei ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ist Geld verdienen fürs Cheetah angesagt. Denk es wird jetzt doch der Prügel vom Bernd. Aber ohne die hässlichen teuren Felgen


 zum Rad
 zu den Felgen


----------



## Domm. (3. Juni 2009)

Osternohe am Freitag könnte ganz gut passen.
Am Samstag regnets warscheinlich.

Wg Geheimtraining, ich bin am Montag mal ne Ausdauertour gefahren die richtig Spass macht. Falls jemand Bock auf eine längere (fast GA1)
Tour hat einfach melden, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

shift schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Franken die mich noch kennen!
> 
> Ich bin in erster Linie nächstes Wo-ende wegen dem Berg in ER (logisch!)
> 
> ...


Salve Stefan,
ein Wahlschweizer der wegen einem Berg nach Franken kommt!?? Sachen gibts!?
So wie es ausschaut ist von uns keiner am We am Oko oder???


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt ich von der Heimat mal hoch zu euch wenn ihr dort seit ....


 Bisd in Bogoda?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bisd in Bogoda?



noah in der Abodecherhochburg in Oberfranken 

muss mal schaun, kann aber auch gut sein das ich es mir bei Daddy gemütlich mach & DH Fort William auf seinem neuem Beamer schau 

@Markus: muss mal schauen - hab, wie du sicher gemerkt hast den Berg heute abgesagt weil ich bischen Angst um mei Gsundheit hoab. Wenns morgen besser geht bin ich dabei, schlechter ... leider net 

@B3ppo: un dat sagt der, der ned moal aufm Boamstamm foahrn ko der so breit ist wie ne Forstautobahn


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du deine Trümpfe ausspielen.
> Kann morgen leider nicht mit da Geheimtraining angesagt ist.



dann nennen wir das einfach in Geheimtraining mit, dann kannste och mitkommen!


----------



## kubikjch (4. Juni 2009)

Na, ? Noch gar keine Kommentare vom Geheimtraining?
War heute nur Reisberg und Holy Mountain, war aber trotzdem schee


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

kommentare braucht mer dazu ned schreibn, einfach nur sauschwer der trail ( für uns zumindest), konnte zwar bis auf eine stelle alles fohren, aber ned zusammenhängend


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2009)

Endlich kommt mal die Steilheit raus. Ja unsere fränkische is schee!!




Die Stelle hat aber nur der Peter super gfoan. Bernd und ich sind einfach ned nein Gleichgwicht kumma. Odder woars doch der Schiss ? Also ehrlich der 601 am Gardasee ist a flowiger Trail dagegen.
*p.s. Bernd sicherst du oder versteckst du dich hinter dem Baum ?*


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Endlich kommt mal die Steilheit raus. Ja unsere fränkische is schee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er schützt sein auge, damit ich ned mit mein lenker in sei gsicht fohr


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2009)

Ja er steht "Todesmutig" *hinter* dem Baum!!
Ich hob eigentlich gedocht du bist scho mit deim Lenker hägen bliem. Ach so schaud der normal aus.


----------



## Axalp (4. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Endlich kommt mal die Steilheit raus. Ja unsere fränkische is schee!!



   

Krass, krass. Ich will aber nieee wieeeeder Kommentare hören, von wegen Downhill sei gefährlich. 

Die Leutenbach'sche Schule schlägt beim Thomas an. Altersheim-Trail ist heute mit sauberem Versetzen erledigt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Endlich kommt mal die Steilheit raus. Ja unsere fränkische is schee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verschdegg mi!! Wolld den stargn Augusd erschreggn wenner kummd. Obber dann hod der feiche Hund mich eddegg und doch nu schnell okaldn!!!

Ach ja 2,5 Std. für ca. 300 m sochd mani alles!!!
Und der Bedär is scho a Frägger! Obber sei Freak hod heud widder a boor Gramm Alu verlorn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> :
> Die Leutenbach'sche Schule schlägt beim Thomas an. Altersheim-Trail ist heute mit sauberem Versetzen erledigt worden.



 Nicht schlecht. Wenn er jetzt noch ein gescheites Fahrrad hat, wird er uns bald um die Ohren fahren.


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Wenn er jetzt noch ein gescheites Fahrrad hat, wird er uns bald um die Ohren fahren.



Ich will die Bilder sehen! 
War selber überrascht was alles so geklappt hat!

Allerdings hat weder mein Knie noch mein Hauptlager am Hinterbau diese Aktionen gut verkraftet


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich will die Bilder sehen!
> War selber überrascht was alles so geklappt hat!
> 
> Allerdings hat weder mein Knie noch mein Hauptlager am Hinterbau diese Aktionen gut verkraftet



Was Bilder gibts auch !!!!
her damit.


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was Bilder gibts auch !!!!
> her damit.



sag das dem Markus!!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohne Worte


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> sag das dem Markus!!!!



Der Markus wahrscheinlich nach der Tour gleich auf den Berg. Und jetzt liegt der daheim und träumt schön vom Session 88. Aber das ist nur der Alk. Die Wirklichkeit holt Ihn beim Aufwachen wieder ein.
*Und jetzt steh auf und stell die Bilder rein.*


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2009)

Allmächt', is des schon wieder ein Stress am frühen Morgen... 

Votec in Aktion:


----------



## B3ppo (5. Juni 2009)

So bald ist Wochenende!!!
Wie siehts morgen aus, geht was zam? Sonst prügel ich mal wieder über die Kalchis.
@Markus: heut abend Berch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @Markus: heut abend Berch?



Oarsch Oarsch und noch mal OArsch ... 

hab grad vorhin die 1. Azi genommen ...


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So bald ist Wochenende!!!
> Wie siehts morgen aus, geht was zam? Sonst prügel ich mal wieder über die Kalchis.
> @Markus: heut abend Berch?



Jawohl, heute Abend Berg. Oh... und übrigens fahren wir mit den Bikes dorthin.
(weisst schon - Beiträge wo's nur um's trinken geht sind verboten...)

Bin über's WE im Schwarzwald - musst alleine "prügeln" oder weiter in der Fränkischen die Trail-Technik verbessern.


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Oarsch Oarsch und noch mal OArsch ...
> 
> hab grad vorhin die 1. Azi genommen ...



Du Lüstling, lass Eure Auszubildenden in Ruhe!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So bald ist Wochenende!!!
> Wie siehts morgen aus, geht was zam? Sonst prügel ich mal wieder über die Kalchis.
> @Markus: heut abend Berch?


Wos willsdn machn?  Kalchi häddi eigendli a widder amol Bogg.


----------



## 0815p (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jawohl, heute Abend Berg. Oh... und übrigens fahren wir mit den Bikes dorthin.
> (weisst schon - Beiträge wo's nur um's trinken geht sind verboten...)
> 
> Bin über's WE im Schwarzwald - musst alleine "prügeln" oder weiter in der Fränkischen die Trail-Technik verbessern.



werd zeit das du wieder dei andre kistn holst, mit dein leichtbauschrott machts doch kann spass oder


mei freak hat nun endgüldich sein geist aufgebebn, riss in sattelstützenrohr, aber ich wohr scho beim artur, der brings im laufen, das ich an neua rahma bekomm, Top leistung von ihn, obwohl ich nedmal des freak bei ihn kauft hab


----------



## B3ppo (5. Juni 2009)

Würd morgen gegen zwei die Kalchirunde fahren wie damals, also an zwei, drei Sprüngen vorbei und viel flowig zum treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Würd morgen gegen zwei die Kalchirunde fahren wie damals, also an zwei, drei Sprüngen vorbei und viel flowig zum treten



Hmm! Samstag ist bei mir Schei... .
Kann leider nur am Sonntag!


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd zeit das du wieder dei andre kistn holst, mit dein leichtbauschrott machts doch kann spass oder



...die Uphills scho... 



peter metz schrieb:


> mei freak hat nun endgüldich sein geist aufgebebn, riss in sattelstützenrohr, aber ich wohr scho beim artur, der brings im laufen, das ich an neua rahma bekomm, Top leistung von ihn, obwohl ich nedmal des freak bei ihn kauft hab



 
Die 09'er-Rahmen sind hoffentlich überarbeitet worden...


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Juni 2009)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag was in der Fränkischen was auch Hardtail tauglich ist......??


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag was in der Fränkischen was auch Hardtail tauglich ist......??



Der Wolfi fährt die härtesten Sachen mit dem hardtail. Also konnsd ja überall  mitfahren.
Irgend etwas werden wir schon fahren aber ich glaube auch ehr Sonntag.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die 09'er-Rahmen sind hoffentlich überarbeitet worden...



es gibt keine 09`er Rahmen. Beim Whiplash gab`s ja nicht mal mehr 08`er.


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Allmächt', is des schon wieder ein Stress am frühen Morgen...
> 
> Votec in Aktion:



Was für eine umglaubliche Action!!


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei freak hat nun endgüldich sein geist aufgebebn, riss in sattelstützenrohr



Hört sich stark nach »Übergewicht« an. 
Ist das Teil überhaupt für deine Gewichtsklasse freigegeben?
Sooft wie die Teile brechen, dürfte das zulässige Fahrergewicht (mit Ausrüstung) bei 50kg liegen. 

Man kann nur froh sein, dass Nichts schlimmeres passiert ...

Zwei Rahmenbrüche in so kurzer Zeit, dies ist ein »Zeichen«.
_»Zeit für Veränderungen«_
Ich meine damit eine solider Rahmen muss her, du musst nicht gleich das Biken aufgeben.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Zwei Rahmenbrüche in so kurzer Zeit, dies ist ein »Zeichen«.
> _»Zeit für Veränderungen«_
> Ich meine damit eine solider Rahmen muss her, du musst nicht gleich das Biken aufgeben.


...oder solide Fahrtechnik!!!


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

ihr leerwahfen


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

was fürn rahmen soll ich mir denn kaufen, ,mit hoher tretlagerhöhe wie des freak, und so wendig wie des freak und natürlich so stabil wie des freckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was fürn rahmen soll ich mir denn kaufen, ,mit hoher tretlagerhöhe wie des freak, und so wendig wie des freak und natürlich so stabil wie des freckt


Hätte da was für dich:
Hohes Tretlager und genau so stabil wie dein Freak!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/378396]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

was geht morgen wieder mal ne allmountaintour evt prüllsbirkacher autobohntour mit hangkantentrail (den roland so mag)
oder was könnt mer noch machn


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was geht morgen wieder mal ne allmountaintour evt prüllsbirkacher autobohntour mit hangkantentrail (den roland so mag)
> oder was könnt mer noch machn


Also bis nach Pot. habe ich morgen keinen Bock. Da hock ich ja schon wieder 1 1/2 Stunden im Auto:  Wollte morgen etwas früher zurück sein, da ich Montag wieder nach Aachen muss. Matterhornwand Oswaldhöhle Wolfi Eck und Pavillion Alternativ Trail wär doch auch mal wieder ganz nett. Ist bestimmt auch gut fahrbar morgen. Die Pottensteiner Ecke ist doch immer ein Sumpfloch wenn es gepisst hat


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also bis nach Pot. habe ich morgen keinen Bock. Da hock ich ja schon wieder 1 1/2 Stunden im Auto:  Wollte morgen etwas früher zurück sein, da ich Montag wieder nach Aachen muss. Matterhornwand Oswaldhöhle Wolfi Eck und Pavillion Alternativ Trail wär doch auch mal wieder ganz nett. Ist bestimmt auch gut fahrbar morgen. Die Pottensteiner Ecke ist doch immer ein Sumpfloch wenn es gepisst hat



wann willst denn los


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

bei denen paar trails bist ja in einer stund wieder daham, da muüssmer scho in rotenb. starten und uber neideck muggend treppentr -adlersta-oswaldtr-usw, des senn dann grad mal 850hm und 30km, damits sichs rentiert


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei denen paar trails bist ja in einer stund wieder daham, da muüssmer scho in rotenb. starten und uber neideck muggend treppentr -adlersta-oswaldtr-usw, des senn dann grad mal 850hm und 30km, damits sichs rentiert



was sagt denn der rote paron dazu


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2009)

Servus zusammen,

hob auch kann rechtn zuch noch Pottenstein. Werd morgen mit dem Jochen erst rechts und dann links auf berg nauf foan. Des heißt 9.30 Uhr Leutenbach, Treppen links und rechts Moritz, Wasserfall runter und aufn verbotenen nauf. Dort a weng probieren und amol widda meine Angstkurfen foan.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Pottensteiner Ecke ist doch immer ein Sumpfloch



Wos is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Dir und Pottenstein ?
*Pottenstein ist ein Sumpfloch und du bist ein A.....och*


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei denen paar trails bist ja in einer stund wieder daham, da muüssmer scho in rotenb. starten und uber neideck muggend treppentr -adlersta-oswaldtr-usw, des senn dann grad mal 850hm und 30km, damits sichs rentiert



9 Uhr Rothenb.????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 9 Uhr Rothenb.????



alles klaro


----------



## Domm. (6. Juni 2009)

9:00 Rothenbühl ist OK.

Ich hoff ich verpenn net, hab seit gestern 10 mal so viel TV Sender
wie per Kabel.

Wenns zu orch schifft foar i ned, wenn recht nass ausschaut wäre ich für den Bernd sein Vorschloch.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 9 Uhr Rothenb.????



Servus,

wo wär denn da der Treffpunkt genau?
Wieviel km werdens ca.? AM?


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wo wär denn da der Treffpunkt genau?
> Wieviel km werdens ca.? AM?


Treffpunkt ist der PArkplatz von Freibad Ebermannstadt. 
Nach Ebs. an der Ampel rechts, über die Bahngleise, ca 200m leich bergauf und dann links zum Freibad. Da ist der große Parkplatz.
Km:ca. 30  Hm ca.800


----------



## Domm. (6. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> AM?


 
Auf jedenfall HT tauglich, an ein paar Stellen wirst Du wie ich auch absteigen, woschd. 
Ein Teil der Strecke sollte Dir bekannt sein, vllt.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 9 Uhr Rothenb.????


Tour fällt ins Wasser!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Zuckerpüppchen.
Bin grad beim Roland und wir haben ausgemacht das die Tour nicht ins Wasser fällt.
Sollte also noch jemand E--er in der Hose haben, wir treffen uns um 9 bei der Matterhornparke.
Dem Rest wünschen wir viel Spaß bei der Mutti


Gruß
Jochen


----------



## flowbey (7. Juni 2009)

das mit matterhornparke wo waren das war des der parkplatz am schwimmbad

ich war um kurz nach 9 dort aber hab kein gesehen bin dann weng rumgekurkt aber ist mir auch kein biker engegenkommen.

für das nächste mal muss ich mir von jemanden der dabei ist ne handynummer geben lassen weil kenn mich in der fränkischen net so aus


----------



## Schoschi (7. Juni 2009)

Nee, Matterhornparke heißt der Parkplatz unterhalb der Matterhornwand. Wennst von Streitberg in Richtung Muggendorf fährst kommt kurz nach Ortsende ne lange Rechtskurve und da geht dann links so ein Schotterweg den Berg rauf. Rechts gegenüber ist der Radweg und da führt ne Treppe mitm Geländer direkt auf die B470 rauf, kann man nicht übersehen.


----------



## Domm. (7. Juni 2009)

War heute echt recht glücklich mit dem Wetter, ein Schauer und sonst nix. Mit mir war ich ned zufrieden, fahrtechnisch eine Katastrophe Versetzten hat vllt 3mal geklapt. 

Man merkt schon, wenn man mal ne Woche nicht auf dem Bock war.
Ausserdem sind meine (Wander-) Schuhe bei nässe haltlos auf den
Holzfeller Pedalen, trocken funkt. des einwandfrei.
Nicht nur die Pedale waren heut wickiwicki...

Nächstes Wochenende fahre ich mal nen Tag nach Osternohe,
wär nett wenn noch andere dort sind. Freitag, ka dsaid. Bei mir im Auto wird warscheinlich mein Nachbar mitfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Bernd,

durch deinen Mädchen mäßigen Entschluss, hast du einige Leute um eine wunderbare Tour gebracht.
Nur der Harcore Kern war unterwegs bei teilweisem  Sonnenschein. Die Bilder sind nicht gerade super scharf, aber zum erkennen reichts.
Wo war eigentlich der Schoschi weil wach war er ja ?!
Ein paar Bilder von altvertrauten Stellen.
Jochen und Domm.
Erst links dann rechts dann gerade aus.










[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Jochen beim üben.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Bei einer neuen Durchfahrt.





[/URL][/IMG]
 von hinten.





[/URL][/IMG]
*Die drei von der Tankstelle*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2009)

flowbey schrieb:


> das mit matterhornparke wo waren das war des der parkplatz am schwimmbad
> 
> ich war um kurz nach 9 dort aber hab kein gesehen bin dann weng rumgekurkt aber ist mir auch kein biker engegenkommen.
> 
> für das nächste mal muss ich mir von jemanden der dabei ist ne handynummer geben lassen weil kenn mich in der fränkischen net so aus



Schreib das nächste mal rein das du kommst, dann schick ich dir meine Handynummer.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Die drei von der Tankstelle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISt das nicht nicht  aus Star Wars "Das Imperium schlägt zurück"?

Links Meister August, in der Mitte eine Tunte von den imperialen Sturmtruppen und rechts Lord Ranze!!!


PS: Domm mach dein Bauchgurd weider!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ISt das nicht nicht  aus Star Wars "Das Imperium schlägt zurück"?
> 
> Links Meister August, in der Mitte eine Tunte von den imperialen Sturmtruppen und rechts Lord Ranze!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kubikjch (7. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ISt das nicht nicht  aus Star Wars "Das Imperium schlägt zurück"?
> 
> Links Meister August, in der Mitte eine Tunte von den imperialen Sturmtruppen und rechts Lord Ranze!!!
> 
> ...



Ward ner, die Tunte is jedenfalls gfohrn und die anern a.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte.

Nach dem der Bernd abgesagt hat hab ich mich trotzdem aufs bike gesetzt und bin Richtung Fränkische, am Ende bin ich zwar auch 2x nass geworden, aber es sind trotzdem 73 km geworden.

Am Kanal nach Forchheim, weiter zur Vexierkapelle





da zogen dann die ersten dicken Wolken auf









ich wollte dann noch zum Walberla rüber aber da haben mich dann diese Wolken eingeholt und es hat ordentlich geschüttet









über Effeltrich und Rathsberg gings zurück nach Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (8. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Lord Ranze!!!
> 
> 
> PS: Domm mach dein Bauchgurd weider!!!!





Naja selten kommt die steilheit besser rüber als erwünscht.
Ober des is ka Bauchurd sondern a Hosndreecha easotz.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte.
> 
> Nach dem der Bernd abgesagt hat hab ich mich trotzdem aufs bike gesetzt und bin Richtung Fränkische, am Ende bin ich zwar auch 2x nass geworden, aber es sind trotzdem 73 km geworden.



Nach dem blinden darfst eh ned geh.
Da zählen nur die Entscheidungsträger ned die Mitläufer.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach dem blinden darfst eh ned geh.
> Da zählen nur die Entscheidungsträger ned die Mitläufer.



nächste Mal weiß ich ja dann wer der Entscheidungsträger ist!


----------



## B3ppo (9. Juni 2009)

Endlich ist der Berch rum 
Jetzt können wir uns wieder aufs Biken konzentrieren. Ich fang gleich mal damit an: Was geht am Donnerstag?


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Berch rum
> Jetzt können wir uns wieder aufs Biken konzentrieren. Ich fang gleich mal damit an: Was geht am Donnerstag?



regenschirm ein und auspacken, des geht am donnerstag


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter so schön wie jetzt grad bleibt, und nicht mehr regnet wäre ich für nen halben Tag Osternohe zu haben...  war ich schon ewig nimmer


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2009)

Komm gerade zurück war heute noch mal mit dem Jochen a weng Treppen üben. 10 KM und 400HM. Gestern 25 KM und 650 HM des passd. Denn ich konn ja etz 2 Tage nicht mehr biken.


----------



## kubikjch (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mister Tom, hab dich heut in der Kantine gsehn, weiß aber nicht ob du mich erkannt hast. War leider in Eile.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Mister Tom, hab dich heut in der Kantine gsehn, weiß aber nicht ob du mich erkannt hast. War leider in Eile.
> Gruß
> Jochen



Ham endlich erkannt wo des Einsparungspotential liegt, und ham dich vom Platz verwießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (10. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo Mister Tom, hab dich heut in der Kantine gsehn, weiß aber nicht ob du mich erkannt hast. War leider in Eile.
> Gruß
> Jochen



Hi Jochen,

im ersten Moment wusste ich nicht gleich wo ich Dich einordnen soll....aber ist mir dann doch wieder eingefallen! 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## shift (10. Juni 2009)

Hey ihr Leutenbacher - und der Dunstkreis davon ;-)

wir waren ja letztes Wochenende mal wieder in der alten Heimat und ich muss schon sagen, der OKO ist ja eine richtig geile Strecke! Nur leider ein bischen langsam (vielleicht lag es auch am Fahrer...)
Wir waren Sa am OKO bei Dauerregen, hat die Strecke nochmals zusätzlich interessant gemacht...So dann nach einem ausschweifenden Bergbesuch nochmals in Osternohe. 

Nächstesmal hoffe ich, das ihr nicht wieder kneift ;-)

bye stefan


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

shift schrieb:


> Hey ihr Leutenbacher - und der Dunstkreis davon ;-)
> 
> wir waren ja letztes Wochenende mal wieder in der alten Heimat und ich muss schon sagen, der OKO ist ja eine richtig geile Strecke! Nur leider ein bischen langsam (vielleicht lag es auch am Fahrer...)
> Wir waren Sa am OKO bei Dauerregen, hat die Strecke nochmals zusätzlich interessant gemacht...So dann nach einem ausschweifenden Bergbesuch nochmals in Osternohe.
> ...



Wir sind leider nur Schönwetterfahrer.
OKO oder Todesnohe bei Dauerregen ist mir zu heiß. Da sind die richtigen Reifen noch nicht erfunden. So nach dem Motto Konrads Spezialkleber.


----------



## Julian_4.0 (10. Juni 2009)

Sers! 

wollt morgen oder am Freitag (gerne auch früh) mal a Rundn in der fränkischen drehen. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an  

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? 
Grüße, Julian


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sind leider nur Schönwetterfahrer.
> OKO oder Todesnohe bei Dauerregen ist mir zu heiß. Da sind die richtigen Reifen noch nicht erfunden. So nach dem Motto Konrads Spezialkleber.



Laaaaaber ned 

Oko reichen HighRoller ST ... Osti brauchst halt paar WetScreams oder der gleichen ... gibt keine Ausreden Herr Oland... außer das Du einfach " Mi mi mi mi mi " machst ...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Laaaaaber ned
> 
> Oko reichen HighRoller ST ... Osti brauchst halt paar WetScreams oder der gleichen ... gibt keine Ausreden Herr Oland... außer das Du einfach " Mi mi mi mi mi " machst ...



ka Geld das i für jeds Wedder an andern Reifen kaaf. *Arm und Selbständig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> wollt morgen oder am Freitag (gerne auch früh) mal a Rundn in der fränkischen drehen. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an
> 
> ...



Würde sofort mitfahren! Bin aber in Berchdesgaden auf wunderbaren technischen Trails unterwegs.
Wenn es regnet häng ich mich auf.


----------



## kubikjch (10. Juni 2009)

Servus Julian,

Lust scho aber ka Dsaid, da ich mich mitm Roland in B´Gaden rumtreib

A andermal gern
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## Axalp (10. Juni 2009)

*So die PdS-Herren!*

Nachdem der Jan auf der Feierabendrunde gestern festgestellt hat, dass es nur noch 6 Wochen bis zum Urlaub sind, sollten wir 'mal ein Treffen ausmachen, bei dem die üblichen Formalitäten à la "wer fährt wann und mit wem und wer bringt was mit etc" geklärt werden sollten.

Da ich als noch *ärmerer angestellter *Siemensianer keine eigene Wohnung mit entsprechenden Räumlichkeiten hab (und das meiste Geld auch noch auf dem Berg gelassen hab), fall ich als Veranstalter 'aus.

Wer erbarmt sich? Will keine Namen nennen!
Zeitpunkt?

Diejenigen, die noch nicht sicher sind ob sie mitfahren wollen, sind natürlich auch willkommen !

Gruß,
Markus



Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> wollt morgen oder am Freitag (gerne auch früh) mal a Rundn in der fränkischen drehen. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an
> 
> ...



Morgen schaut's wie der Peter schon gesagt hat wettertechnisch nicht gut aus. Wenn ich fahr, dann nur hier ab Erlangen.
Fränkische dann am Freitag. Zeit und Lust sind vorhanden.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2009)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> wollt morgen oder am Freitag (gerne auch früh) mal a Rundn in der fränkischen drehen. Kommt natürlich auch aufs Wetter an
> 
> ...



am freitag , wenns in den alpen pisst, fohr ich a fränkische, da könnt mer mal wieder die hohe leite tour fohren, da komma wenigstens a poor km zam. jetz muss ich nochweng radeln, kontietour:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> am freitag , *wenn in den alpen die sonne scheint*, fohr ich a fränkische, da könnt mer mal wieder die hohe leite tour fohren, da komma wenigstens a poor km zam. Jetz muss ich nochweng radeln, kontietour:kotz:



:d


----------



## B3ppo (10. Juni 2009)

Mal sehn wie's morgen aussieht. Heut abend auf jeden Fall ne Feierabendrunde über die Kalchidrails und Freitag wirds regnen, überall!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Freitag wirds regnen, überall!!!



Mach dich nicht unbeliebt Pillendreher.
Hab gehört du hast dir ein Fitnessbike gekauft.


----------



## B3ppo (10. Juni 2009)

Klar wo bei dir steht kein neues Bike 2009 steht bei mir 2 neue Bikes


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

also Jungs - ich werd morgen um 9.45 in Osternohe stehen ... 
wer moag kann mit kommen wer ned ... gehts doch "ne Runde drehen"


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Klar wo bei dir steht kein neues Bike 2009 steht bei mir 2 neue Bikes



Hab leider keinen Platz für neue Bikes. 
Auf meinem Bankkonto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (10. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> morgen um 9.45 in Osternohe stehen ...



Zu früh und vermutlich zu nass...


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

war heute den ganzen Tag trocken - wenns die Nacht nicht pisst müsste das schon passen ... 
B3ppo und Stefan überlegen, bzw. machen es Wetterabhängig ...
Markus ? Schoschi ? 

greets


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde sofort mitfahren! Bin aber in Berchdesgaden auf wunderbaren technischen Trails unterwegs.
> *Wenn es regnet häng ich mich auf.*



Bitte Herr lass es regnen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also Jungs - ich werd morgen um 9.45 in Osternohe stehen ...
> wer moag kann mit kommen wer ned ... gehts doch "ne Runde drehen"


Hätte auch mal wieder Bock! Aber morgen leider keine Zeit und außerdem pisst es eh! Wie schaut es Freitag,Samstag oder Sonntag aus?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

ich sag einfach es regnet nicht ... 

bin ab morgen daheim - Sonntag fahr ich mit Markus und wahrscheinlich noch 2 Leutz in die CZ nach Spicak - Eröffnungswochenende ... 

aber der Regenradar sagt leider auch nix gutes für morgen ...  mal abwarten ...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bitte Herr lass es regnen!!!!!!!!



Erstmal häng ich dich auf!!
Dann kann ich in Ruhe gehen.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2009)

was suchst du noch da, willst ned mal losfohrn


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt? Fahrt ihr heut? Nicht alle bei Mutti? Das pisst schon den ganzen Morgen hier, jetzt ists weng besser geworden.......


----------



## Axalp (11. Juni 2009)

Treff- und Zeitpunkt für Hohe-Leite-Tour morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Treff- und Zeitpunkt für Hohe-Leite-Tour morgen?



sag dir gleich bescheid, muss noch was wegen den bergen abklären


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2009)

also , berg ist abgsagt, treffpkt in behringersm um 1000uhr, wer fährt den alles mit, die leutbacher sind ja in berchtesg. und der bernd, müsst eigendlich do sei, aber


----------



## Axalp (11. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> also , berg ist abgsagt, treffpkt in behringersm um 1000uhr, wer fährt den alles mit, die leutbacher sind ja in berchtesg. und der bernd, müsst eigendlich do sei, aber



Ich werd auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Julian_4.0 hat auch schon Interesse bekundet. 

Dem Schorsch würd's auch gefallen denk ich  und der Bernd könnt sein Roggy mal wieder bewegen.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2009)

aber komm bloss ned mit deiner franzosenschleuter
ja, were schö wenn der schoschi mal wieder mitfährt, aber do kenn ich ihn ja gut genug


----------



## Axalp (11. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber komm bloss ned mit deiner franzosenschleuter
> ja, were schö wenn der schoschi mal wieder mitfährt, aber do kenn ich ihn ja gut genug



Natürlich net, bring endlich mol wieder des Ransom mit


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dem Schorsch würd's auch gefallen denk ich



der ist morgen auf Arbeit..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Julian_4.0 hat auch schon Interesse bekundet.
> 
> Dem Schorsch würd's auch gefallen denk ich  und der Bernd könnt sein Roggy mal wieder bewegen.


Muss morgen früh auf Junior aufpassen.
Aber am Wochenende geht was!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> *So die PdS-Herren!*
> 
> Nachdem der Jan auf der Feierabendrunde gestern festgestellt hat, dass es nur noch 6 Wochen bis zum Urlaub sind, sollten wir 'mal ein Treffen ausmachen, bei dem die üblichen Formalitäten à la "wer fährt wann und mit wem und wer bringt was mit etc" geklärt werden sollten.
> 
> ...


Bin bereit die Location zu stellen!!!
Termin? 26.oder 27.06.?


----------



## B3ppo (11. Juni 2009)

> Aber am Wochenende geht was!!!


Am Sonntag bin ich dabei!!



> Termin? 26.oder 27.06.?


An dem Wochenende bin ich komplett raus  20.6. oder 4.7. wär toll


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2009)

@markus
stell mal bitte die daten von heut rein, wegen vergleich gps und tacho


----------



## Axalp (12. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> stell mal bitte die daten von heut rein, wegen vergleich gps und tacho



So, hat etwas lÃ¤nger gedauert. Wie gesagt, fÃ¼r die GPS und Foto-Nachbereitung geht ein ganzer Haufen Zeit drauf.

Sind heute die Hohe-Leite-Tour gefahren. 



Dabei waren Peter, Julian und ich.









Boden war ziemlich wicki-wicki, aber nicht tief. Mein Bike ist nicht wirklich dreckig(er) geworden. Die Minions hatten super Grip, auÃer an der BrÃ¼cke im Mariental. Der Peter ist dennoch problemlos drÃ¼ber, wie auch immer.


Jetzt kommt's: Lt. GPS (konvertiert und mit MagicMaps ausgewertet): 36 km, 1500 Hm 

Das kann fast nicht sein. Der Mittelwert zwischen Ciclo und Sigma liegt bei ca. 1050 Hm.

Falls jemand weiss, wie man aus dem *.gpx die kumulierten HÃ¶henmeter rauslesen kann, darf er gerne Bescheid geben.




Die GPS-Daten zum nachfahren gibt's auf Anfrage. FÃ¼r Fremde kost's nix, fÃ¼r Freunde 10.- â¬ 

[edit]Das nÃ¤chste Mal nehmen wir GÃ¶Ãweinstein und den neuen Trail noch mit - dann machen wir die 2000 Hm voll...
... wie man sieht hab ich das GPS zu spÃ¤t eingeschaltet. Den Anfang kann man sich aber denken.


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2009)

mei tacho ist zwar a schrott, aber so ungenau is er a ned das er 500hm weniger zählt aber eigendlich egal, schö wars , und endlich wieder mal a längere tour mit paar HM.


also BERND und christoph am sonntach wird a was längeres gfohren, was is mer egal, suchts euch was raus, bei burgailenreuth waren mer scho lang nemmer, da könnt mer in rothenbühl starten nach burgg-reuth fohren und den treppetrail nach muggendorf runter, nach engelhberg rauf, hinter nach moritz, altersh.trail -schotter bergauf nch engeh.berg- adlersta und wenn mer nemmer könna übern zwecklesgraben zurück, und wenn mer noch könna (was ich hoff) dann über oswaldh.-höhenweg-muschel-wolfieck-pavilion, dürften so ca 1500hm sein und 45km. wetter sollt toll werden, also gibs ka ausreden.


----------



## B3ppo (12. Juni 2009)

> bei burgailenreuth waren mer scho lang nemmer, da könnt mer in rothenbühl starten nach burgg-reuth fohren und den treppetrail nach muggendorf runter, nach engelhberg rauf, hinter nach moritz, altersh.trail -schotter bergauf nch engeh.berg- adlersta und wenn mer nemmer könna übern zwecklesgraben zurück, und wenn mer noch könna (was ich hoff) dann über oswaldh.-höhenweg-muschel-wolfieck-pavilion, dürften so ca 1500hm sein und 45km


bei burgailenreuth war ich noch nie, klingt aber interessant. das ende der tour kenn ich dann, da sind dann bestimmt noch kraftreserven


----------



## Axalp (12. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...dürften so ca 1500hm sein und 45km. wetter sollt toll werden, also gibs ka ausreden.



Du hast den Schorsch vergessen...


----------



## B3ppo (12. Juni 2009)

Der kommt mit, keine Ausreden!!


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2009)

nie und nimmer, kommt er mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei tacho ist zwar a schrott, aber so ungenau is er a ned das er 500hm weniger zählt aber eigendlich egal, schö wars , und endlich wieder mal a längere tour mit paar HM.
> 
> 
> also BERND und christoph am sonntach wird a was längeres gfohren, was is mer egal, suchts euch was raus, bei burgailenreuth waren mer scho lang nemmer, da könnt mer in rothenbühl starten nach burgg-reuth fohren und den treppetrail nach muggendorf runter, nach engelhberg rauf, hinter nach moritz, altersh.trail -schotter bergauf nch engeh.berg- adlersta und wenn mer nemmer könna übern zwecklesgraben zurück, und wenn mer noch könna (was ich hoff) dann über oswaldh.-höhenweg-muschel-wolfieck-pavilion, dürften so ca 1500hm sein und 45km. wetter sollt toll werden, also gibs ka ausreden.


SAggra!!! Hob blos den schwären Hobbl!! Des Roggi grichd an neua Steuersodz. Naja, müssmer hald öfders a Bausn machn  !
Scho widder Aldersheim?? Mir könnerdn a widder amol die Riesnburch fohrn odder? Ansonsdn is Ok.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nie und nimmer, kommt er mit


Wosd rechd hosd hosd rechd!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, hat etwas länger gedauert. Wie gesagt, für die GPS und Foto-Nachbereitung geht ein ganzer Haufen Zeit drauf.
> 
> Sind heute die Hohe-Leite-Tour gefahren.
> 
> ...




Ist doch ganz einfach. Deine Position ist ja nie auf den Meter genau. Das GPS sagt dir nur, das du dich innerhalb eines Kreis mit unterschiedlichem Radius (abhängig von der Empfangsqualität) befindest. Der Mittelpunkt dieses Kreises wird als Position abgespeichert. Wenn du jetzt z.B durch eine Schlucht fährst und der Mittelpunkt nur wenige Meter "neben" dir liegt bist du dann später auf der Karte nicht in der Schlucht sondern 50 Hm höher. Gerade in der fränkischen haben wir ja oft enge Täler. Deshalb kannst du die HM am PC vergessen. Auf dem GPS müssten sie aber passen, da sie hier mit einem Barometer (normalerweise) ermittelt werden. Der Fehler ensteht nur bei der Übertragung auf den PC, da hier ja die Positionspunkte übertragen werden. 
Haschde Kabierd Alder???


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Deine Position ist ja nie auf den Meter genau. Das GPS sagt dir nur, das du dich innerhalb eines Kreis mit unterschiedlichem Radius (abhängig von der Empfangsqualität) befindest. Der Mittelpunkt dieses Kreises wird als Position abgespeichert. Wenn du jetzt z.B durch eine Schlucht fährst und der Mittelpunkt nur wenige Meter "neben" dir liegt bist du dann später auf der Karte nicht in der Schlucht sondern 50 Hm höher. Gerade in der fränkischen haben wir ja oft enge Täler. Deshalb kannst du die HM am PC vergessen. Auf dem GPS müssten sie aber passen, da sie hier mit einem Barometer (normalerweise) ermittelt werden. Der Fehler ensteht nur bei der Übertragung auf den PC, da hier ja die Positionspunkte übertragen werden.
> Haschde Kabierd Alder???



oller Schlaumaier


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Fehler ensteht nur bei der Übertragung auf den PC



Net zwingendermaßen. Ich waas net wie die Dschibiäss-Geräte mit Barometer arbeiten, aber evtl. speichern die auch die die ermittelte Höhe mit in der GPX-Datei. A GPS ohne Barometer kann übrigens a die Höhe ermitteln, des konn mer ober noch mehr in der Pfeife rauchen...da kommt mer dann regelmäßig auf tausende vo Höhenmetern   allerdings kann mer des alles mit den einschlägigen Programmen (GPS Track Analyse etc.) a recht gut ausgleichen, die ham nämlich Funktionen zur Fehlerkorrektur, da kommts donn recht gut hi


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Net zwingendermaßen. Ich waas net wie die Dschibiäss-Geräte mit Barometer arbeiten, aber evtl. speichern die auch die die ermittelte Höhe mit in der GPX-Datei. A GPS ohne Barometer kann übrigens a die Höhe ermitteln, des konn mer ober noch mehr in der Pfeife rauchen...da kommt mer dann regelmäßig auf tausende vo Höhenmetern   allerdings kann mer des alles mit den einschlägigen Programmen (GPS Track Analyse etc.) a recht gut ausgleichen, die ham nämlich Funktionen zur Fehlerkorrektur, da kommts donn recht gut hi


Kann sein das die Höhe übernommen wird wenn man direkt nach Mapsource exportiert. Müsste ich direkt mal testen. Aber spätestens wenn du es für Magic Maps konvertierst ist die "Gemessene Höhe" weg. Habe es zumindest bisher nie geschafft die echte Höhe zu übertragen. Lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.
Vielleicht sollten wir warten bis Roland wieder da ist. Der ist auf dem Gebiet echt ein Genie!!! Buahhhhhh!!! Ich schmeiss mich weg!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> oller Schlaumaier


Des "oller" hobbi ober überlesn!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kann sein das die Höhe übernommen wird wenn man direkt nach Mapsource exportiert. Müsste ich direkt mal testen. Aber spätestens wenn du es für Magic Maps konvertierst ist die "Gemessene Höhe" weg. Habe es zumindest bisher nie geschafft die echte Höhe zu übertragen. Lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.
> Vielleicht sollten wir warten bis Roland wieder da ist. Der ist auf dem Gebiet echt ein Genie!!! Buahhhhhh!!! Ich schmeiss mich weg!!



Naja ich kann mir ja auch keine so teuren Geräte leisten und muss mit Handy + GPS-Maus + passender Handysoftware arbeiten  da hab i eh ka Barometer drin und muss immer nacharbeiten


----------



## Axalp (12. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Deine Position ist ja nie auf den Meter genau. Das GPS sagt dir nur, das du dich innerhalb eines Kreis mit unterschiedlichem Radius (abhängig von der Empfangsqualität) befindest. Der Mittelpunkt dieses Kreises wird als Position abgespeichert. Wenn du jetzt z.B durch eine Schlucht fährst und der Mittelpunkt nur wenige Meter "neben" dir liegt bist du dann später auf der Karte nicht in der Schlucht sondern 50 Hm höher. Gerade in der fränkischen haben wir ja oft enge Täler. Deshalb kannst du die HM am PC vergessen. Auf dem GPS müssten sie aber passen, da sie hier mit einem Barometer (normalerweise) ermittelt werden. Der Fehler ensteht nur bei der Übertragung auf den PC, da hier ja die Positionspunkte übertragen werden.
> Haschde Kabierd Alder???



Sowas ähnliches hab ich vermutet. Bei der Anzeige in MagicMaps fährt man alle paar Meter hoch und runter, was ja eigentlich nicht der Fall ist.

Um sie auf dem GPS zu sehen, muss ich aber vor der Tour den Reisecomputer auf 0 setzen. Hab ich vergessen...

Da ich aber nur die Kalchitour davor noch mit GPS gefahren bin, kommen die 1100m ganz gut hin.



schu2000 schrieb:


> Net zwingendermaßen. Ich waas net wie die Dschibiäss-Geräte mit Barometer arbeiten, aber evtl. speichern die auch die die ermittelte Höhe mit in der GPX-Datei. A GPS ohne Barometer kann übrigens a die Höhe ermitteln, des konn mer ober noch mehr in der Pfeife rauchen...da kommt mer dann regelmäßig auf tausende vo Höhenmetern   allerdings kann mer des alles mit den einschlägigen Programmen (GPS Track Analyse etc.) a recht gut ausgleichen, die ham nämlich Funktionen zur Fehlerkorrektur, da kommts donn recht gut hi



Mit dem Programm ermittle ich gemessen: 1230hm / geglättet 1030 hm.
Passt also gut ins Weltbild.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2009)

Zitat von peter metz  
...dürften so ca 1500hm sein und 45km. wetter sollt toll werden, also gibs ka ausreden.



Axalp schrieb:


> Du hast den Schorsch vergessen...



Dachte wir wären Feunde!!!!!!!!! Das würd ich vielleicht wenn ich gut drauf bin in meinem Tempo fahren, aber net wenn der RacingAugust dabei ist....

Wegen PDS Treffen, am 27 kann ich auch net, da muss ich Haxen essen gehen.......

Ich fahr heut nach der Arbeit ne Runde, erst zu meinen Eltern zum Mampfen, dann Muschelquelle und Umgebung und anschließend belohn ich mich bei meim Kumpel mit paar Bierchen, und abends dann Feuerwehrfest. Ein perfekter Tag.......bis auf die Frühschicht


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juni 2009)

wegen PdS - Treffen:

mir würde mal nen Sonntag Nachmittag passen
das We über den 27./28.6. a nix guad bei mir - Muddern hat BDay ...


----------



## B3ppo (13. Juni 2009)

Sonntag nachmittag klingt auch gut. 
Bald ist Wochenende!!!


----------



## Axalp (13. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin bereit die Location zu stellen!!!
> Termin? 26.oder 27.06.?



Meine Leut kommen am WE 04./05.07 - da ist's bei mir schlecht.

Von mir aus geht's auch immer unter der Woche. Ich würde sogar fahren, da ich so verantwortungsvoll bin und immer nüchtern auf Arbeit, gell!


----------



## B3ppo (13. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts morgen denn jetzt aus, Start 10.00 ? Rothenbühl ist das Freibad oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen denn jetzt aus, Start 10.00 ? Rothenbühl ist das Freibad oder?


Freibad ist richtig!! Bei dem was der Peter plant wäre 9:30 besser. Muss ja am Nachmittag noch in den Pool!!!


@PDS: Von mir aus auch mal unter der Woche.  Übernächste Woche habe ich frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2009)

von mir aus 9.30uhr ok, parkpl ist schwimmbad


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Freibad ist richtig!! Bei dem was der Peter plant wäre 9:30 besser. Muss ja am Nachmittag noch in den Pool!!!
> 
> 
> @PDS: Von mir aus auch mal unter der Woche.  Übernächste Woche habe ich frei!



nachmittag schwimmbad des kommt auf dei tempo an


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2009)

Oh mann, in Zukunft vor der Tour a Seidla trinken, bin heut die Muschelquelln runter nach nem Kaffe, Erdbeerkuchen und an Nachmittagsbierchen, und da hat ichs weng eilig, alles mit rollendem Vorderrad versetzt, ohne einen Patzer, das hab ich noch nie so sauber hingekriegt. 
Das nächste Mal werd ich wieder voll abloosen....kenn mich doch....


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, in Zukunft vor der Tour a Seidla trinken, bin heut die Muschelquelln runter nach nem Kaffe, Erdbeerkuchen und an Nachmittagsbierchen, und da hat ichs weng eilig, alles mit rollendem Vorderrad versetzt, ohne einen Patzer, das hab ich noch nie so sauber hingekriegt.
> Das nächste Mal werd ich wieder voll abloosen....kenn mich doch....



geht mir auch immer so, mal klapps auf anhieb sauber, mal ned ums verrecken


----------



## Domm. (13. Juni 2009)

@Schorsch oder sonst jemand
Falls jemand Bock auf viele HM abwärts hat, morgen ab 9:00 Abfahrt in Kirchehrenbach. 
Osternohe, ich will ne Ganztganztageskarte.

Ein Fahrrad mit Pilot passt noch ins Auto. Wenns net weit ist hole ich auch ab, Erlangen wäre ein Umweg.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Schorsch oder sonst jemand
> Falls jemand Bock auf viele HM abwärts hat,


Muss morgn leider viele Hm nauf fohrn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> von mir aus 9.30uhr ok, parkpl ist schwimmbad


.. na da bin ich dann mal gespannt wer sein Auto im Schwimmbad parkt!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juni 2009)

so Leutz - hÃ¤tte noch PlÃ¤tze frei fÃ¼r Spicak Bikepark 

@B3ppo: Fahrradleihen geht - 24â¬ der ganze Tag *g*
@Saddamchen: entrinne dem Teufel des Bergauffahrens ... 

Abfahrt wÃ¤re 6.00 Erlangen


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: entrinne dem Teufel des Bergauffahrens ...
> 
> Abfahrt wäre 6.00 Erlangen


Nochm Bergaufffohrn fohrn mer doch a Berchob!
Muss nuamol  wos machn, wall di Wochn geds nein bayerischen Kongo mid Oland!!:kotz: Do hommer am erschdn Dooch a kerniche Aggdion geblohnd!
Obber am Freidoch sämmer den ganz Doch am Geißkupf!!!

@B3ppo: Wehe du läsd mi midm stargn Augusd allans fohrn!


----------



## B3ppo (13. Juni 2009)

Keine Angst, bin um 930 im Schwimmbad 
Hab mich heut mit dem Epic-Bernd mal eingefahren, die "normale" Hetzlesrunde, 42km und 750hm in knapp 3h.
Damit der arme Breyer morgen nicht als letzter oben am Berg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2009)

@Saddamchen: entrinne dem Teufel des Bergauffahrens

wen manst do damit


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Damit der arme Breyer morgen nicht als letzter oben am Berg ist


DAnke!!!! Aber das wird sich morgen dank 18Kg Prügel schwer vermeiden lassen!!


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2009)

heut hab ich des erste mal den helm vorn bernd ziehen müssen, der hats wirklich gschaft, zwar ned ganz 1500hm aber 1367hm und 42km mit sein schweren hobel zu fohren, und dann anu die drecks burgaillenr. tour  zu beginn, mit golfplatzberg und später  28% schotterberg. dann ist eigendlich erst die richtige tour mit riesenburg- berd des schweigens-rasengitterberg-blockmeer-hangkantentrail-höhenweg-spitzkehretrail-muschelq-wolfieck. christoph hat des wolfieck fast gschaft, bloss der dreckslenker ist na eingeknickt, und dann wor die luft raus. Kompliment an den beiden, gut gmacht


----------



## Schoschi (14. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut hab ich des erste mal den helm vorn bernd ziehen müssen...



Ob der Roland das auch zugegeben hätte........................


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut hab ich des erste mal den helm vorn bernd ziehen müssen, der hats wirklich gschaft, zwar ned ganz 1500hm aber 1367hm und 42km mit sein schweren hobel zu fohren, und dann anu die drecks burgaillenr. tour  zu beginn, mit golfplatzberg und später  28% schotterberg. dann ist eigendlich erst die richtige tour mit riesenburg- berd des schweigens-rasengitterberg-blockmeer-hangkantentrail-höhenweg-spitzkehretrail-muschelq-wolfieck. christoph hat des wolfieck fast gschaft, bloss der dreckslenker ist na eingeknickt, und dann wor die luft raus. Kompliment an den beiden, gut gmacht



Wor heud a subber Dur!!! Vor allem amol wider "gfohrn" und ned blos brobierd.  Obber a boor Rambn worn dabei, wo si des Ignition und der Papa ned so wohl gfühld hom.Schoschi des wär heud genau richdig für dich gwesn!!
Der Christopher wärd anu a ächder Wärdrider!
Heud wermer beinah des erschde Mol die Riesnburg in am Rutsch durchgfohrn, wämmer ned an der vorletzdn Kurvn von Rodsoggn ausbrämsd worn wärn! 
Muss obber sogn die Dur heud mid meiner Kondi und dem Cheetah wor scho vor allem am Schluß grenzwerdig! 
Am Rasngitterberch hobi a boor Wanderer berchauf überhold und hob dan gmand ich häd dabei mei Sunnabrilln verlorn. Die Fämilie hodmer dan beim suchn gholfn, bis der Gla dann gsochd hod" Entschuldigen sie, aber sie haben doch eine Brille auf".Bin dann wortlos weiter Da gings dann schon los mit dem Sauerstoffmangel. Vom Spitzkehrntrail zur Muschelquell nauf
hobbi dann gmand ghobd mei letzds Stündla hod gschlogn. 
Beim Wolif-Eck wor dan kombledd die Lufd und des Gleichgwichd weg!
Dahma beim Schuh auszign hobbi doch a glei an Grampf im linkn Haxn grichd! Obber etz hobbi schö bissn und gluggerd  und bin widder fid wi a Durnschu!

Ps:Ich glab soviel HM bini nu nie in der frängischn gfohrn

_Ergänzung: 
Des schlimmsde is obber wennsd selber beim Rod eilodn am Bargblatz kurz vorm verregnn bisd und der starke August sochd:"I fohr etz nu a 20 Kilomeder Dürla mid meiner Brinzessein :kotz:_


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ob der Roland das auch zugegeben hätte........................



Na logisch!! Der Oland is doch mei Feund!!!


----------



## Axalp (14. Juni 2009)

Servus ihr Kondi-Bolzen,

unsere Bilanz sieht auch net schlecht aus: 3500...4000 Hm, nur bergab.

ÂpiÄÃ¡k ist echt der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Eine endlos geniale Strecke (Black Friday) mit x-Anliegern. Pures Achterbahnfeeling. Man kann sich super ans Limit rantasten. Wenn man irgendwo "flowig" fahren will, dann dort. Die SprÃ¼nge sind bis auf 2 easy. Die beiden werden nach PdS auf jeden Fall erledigt. 

Daneben gibt's die Struggle, eine DH-Strecke (fÃ¼r Oko-Kinder nicht allzu anspruchsvoll, aber nicht ohne), die ich allerdings nur 1* gefahren bin. Fand's auch super, aber der Janson weiss mehr zu berichten.

Die Tables sind auch super. FÃ¼r Noobs wie uns sehr schnell beherrschbar und am Ende des Tages nur noch ein Traum.

Die Northshores sind etwas kÃ¼rzer und breiter als in Osternohe, aber auch sehr sauber.

Das Beste zum Schluss: Tageskarte 11.-Â, Mittagessen+GetrÃ¤nk 5.-Â

MÃ¼ssen wir das nÃ¤chste Mal unbedingt mit noch mehr Leuten hin - es lohnt auf jeden Fall. 

Flowige GrÃ¼Ãe,
Markus


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Juni 2009)

Klingt ja schon mal klasse, schade dass ich es nicht geschafft hab. War aber erst um halb 4 im Bett...

War dann in Fürth und danach noch in Hausen:
Kanalfahren ist so übel, da hilft auch Slayer im Ohr kaum. 
Richtig zum ****** wird es dann wenn man am Wendepunkt feststellt dass man die ganze Zeit Rückenwind hatte. 

Edith: Gibt's Bilder?


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juni 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Richtig zum ****** wird es dann wenn man am Wendepunkt feststellt dass man die ganze Zeit Rückenwind hatte.
> 
> Edith: Gibt's Bilder?



Ja , kenne diese "Problematik" sehr gut. Auf den Hinweg denkt man "Alter was habe ich für gute Beine heute" und macht richtig Druck um dann auf dem Rückweg fest zustellen das man noch nie so schlecht Beine hatte wie heute. 

Wie sagt der Holländer :" Wir haben keine Berge, dafür haben wir Gegenwind"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Juni 2009)

so so ... ich wäre ja sooooo gerne heute in der Fränkischen knapp 1400Hm gefahren, aber leider leider musste ich heute den Spass meinen Lebens haben 
Ok - vielleicht nen bischen übertrieben aber macht wirklich Funn wie Sau - selten so ne schöne flowige Strecke gehabt. Es wundert mich immer noch wie schnell man durch solche Anlieger kommen kann - wobei ich auch gesehen hab das es noch schneller geht.
Wie schon von Markus gesagt gibts 2 Strecken - Black Friday und Struggle
Black Friday ist die "Funn - Achterbahn" ohne Ende Anlieger - kleine Sprünge drin. 2 Sachen haben wir ausgelassen, die nach PdS sofort gefahren werden. Das eine nen Sprung über ne Holzkonstruktion - das andere nen kleines Gap über nen Flüsschen. Beides ist kürzer als die 4 Tables ganz zum Schluss der Strrecken. Die Tables sind super "gechaped" und mit dem Richtigen Speed ( thx Sven & Petra ) sehr geil zu springen.

Struggle ist etwas verblockter und anspruchsvoller. Geht anfänlich über nen paar Steine - dann zu 2 NorthShoreDropps, bin über beide drüber. Der größere müsste vom GEfühl her bischen höher sein als der mittlere am GEisskopf. Dann gehts weiter auf paar netten NorthShore Sachen, durch viele verwinkelte Kehren, über nen Drop - Sprung - Sprung - Step Up zurück aufn BlackFriday. Gefällt auch ganz gut - aber hat "weniger" zu bieten als die Friday weil die einfach nur rockt 

War sicher nicht das letzte mal ... 

p.s. fahr grad immer noch Achterbahn


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Juni 2009)

so, nach immer größer werdenden Beschwerden bekomm ich jetzt morgen erstmal das hier in mein rechtes Knie gespritzt.

http://www.hexal.de/subdomains/prae..._340_ws_hyaluronsaeure_med_hyaluron-hexal.php

Der geplante Marathon am Sonntag wird abgesagt und die Touren werden zur Zeit immer flacher. 

Ich hoffe das Zeug schlägt schnell an und der Bike Sommer ist nicht völlig gelaufen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hyaluronsäure??


----------



## Axalp (15. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> so, nach immer größer werdenden Beschwerden bekomm ich jetzt morgen erstmal das hier in mein rechtes Knie gespritzt.
> 
> http://www.hexal.de/subdomains/prae..._340_ws_hyaluronsaeure_med_hyaluron-hexal.php
> 
> ...



Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...

Mach Dir um den Sommer keine Sorgen. Wenn's bergauffahren zu beschwerlich wird, kommst einfach öfters mit uns in die Bikeparks.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Juni 2009)

hier mal paar Bilder und nen Vid von der "Struggl" ... aber nicht täuschen lassen, teilweise ist die richtig gut steil 

Spicak Park


----------



## PhreakSoul (15. Juni 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> War dann in Fürth und danach noch in Hausen:
> Kanalfahren ist so übel, da hilft auch Slayer im Ohr kaum.
> Richtig zum ****** wird es dann wenn man am Wendepunkt feststellt dass man die ganze Zeit Rückenwind hatte.


Sorry wenn mich dein Posting so sehr amüsiert!  Ich fuhr mit meinem Trekker fast ausschließlich am Kanal entlang (allerdings nur Fo->Erl->Fo) und finds total genial, auch bei Gegenwind.

Schade dass ich (noch) kein Fully hab,das Struggle-Video macht schon Laune.


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juni 2009)

PhreakSoul schrieb:


> Sorry wenn mich dein Posting so sehr amüsiert!


Wenn man dir so leicht ne Freude machen kann... Gerne. 



> Fo->Erl->Fo) und finds total genial


Ich fands zum Sterben langweilig.



> Vid von der "Struggl


Sieht nach Vollgas Spass aus. 
Dann ist das hier wahrscheinlich auch bekannt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFRQkMTOYM0&feature=PlayList&p=43F5511B213D3A64&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1"]YouTube - Bikepark Å piÄÃ¡k[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (15. Juni 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Kanalfahren ist so übel, da hilft auch Slayer im Ohr kaum.
> Richtig zum ****** wird es dann wenn man am Wendepunkt feststellt dass man die ganze Zeit Rückenwind hatte.
> 
> Edith: Gibt's Bilder?




Du warst der wüst bangende biker? 
Bei mir war's nach dem schönen hoch/runter auch ernüchternd: flach und nervig

btw: gibt es hier auch biker, die einfach mal Kalchreuth- Hetzleser Berg- Marloffstein fahren, ohne Protektorenpflicht??

...oder is' das das fränkische Freerideforum, dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal  mit 'nem "Meister"

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Axalp (15. Juni 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Sieht nach Vollgas Spass aus.
> Dann ist das hier wahrscheinlich auch bekannt...



   Nur noch genial...
(wobei heuer noch ein paar Schmankerl zusätzlich gebaut wurden)



alet08 schrieb:


> btw: gibt es hier auch biker, die einfach mal Kalchreuth- Hetzleser Berg- Marloffstein fahren, ohne Protektorenpflicht??
> 
> Gruß, Alex



Ja, mindestens einmal die Woche... das ganze wird langsam aber sicher auch schon nervig. Da muss man zwingend am WE in die Fränkische oder in einen Park. Sonst bekommt man einen an der Waffel... 

kleiner Insider:
Der *Ober-Freerider *hier ist wohl in Berchdesgaden verschollen oder im Königsee ersoffen?!? Oder er muss einfach mal wieder "arbeiten", sonst hätt' er sich schon g'meldet .


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juni 2009)

So nochmal zur gestrigen Hammertour: Konditionell und kraftmäßig im Moment das absolute Limit in 2 Tagen >2000hm und >80km. 
Dafür waren nach den ersten 2 Stunden Kondi auch schöne Abfahrten dabei. Riesenburg ist noch verbesserungswürdig, dafür ist das 99%ige Wolfieck gut fürs Ego gewesen 
Das nächste Mal bin ich in Spicak dabei!! 
Die Pfeifen von Cheetah sind noch in Willingen  , morgen mal nachhören wie weit mein Gepard ist und ob ich ihn hoffentlich am 29. auf dem Heimweg persönlich mitnehmen kann.
Bin frühestens Do wieder auf dem Bike, vorher Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit und müde Beine


----------



## PhreakSoul (15. Juni 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Ich fands zum Sterben langweilig.


Langweilig ist Ansichtssache, wer wie ich das Rad hauptsächlich zur Fitness (aus Gesundheitsgründen und nein, nicht zum Abnehmen) einsetzt kann da richtig Speed geben und sich auspowern. Mit Trails natürlich absolut nicht vergleichbar, Rally-Cars tummeln sich aber auch nicht auf einem Nascar-Kurs.


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juni 2009)

> Rally-Cars tummeln sich aber auch nicht auf einem Nascar-Kurs.


Da hast du sowas von recht


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2009)

werd am mitwoch um 1500uhr a tour in fränkischen fohren, aber es werd wieder kanner zeit ham, um mitzu radeln

@roland
wie wars, stell mal paar bilder zum neidisch wern rei
und falls ich dich nemmer sich, viel spass im bayrischen kongo


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ober-Freerider [/B]hier ist wohl in Berchdesgaden verschollen oder im Königsee ersoffen?!? Oder er muss einfach mal wieder "arbeiten", sonst hätt' er sich schon g'meldet .


Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein! Na ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Juni 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Du warst der wüst bangende biker?
> Bei mir war's nach dem schönen hoch/runter auch ernüchternd: flach und nervig
> 
> btw: gibt es hier auch biker, die einfach mal Kalchreuth- Hetzleser Berg- Marloffstein fahren, ohne Protektorenpflicht??
> ...



Also der Axalp und ich fahren normalerweise schon 1-2x die Woche, ich dann auch mal öfter, denn ich gehöre nicht unbedingt zu den Freeridern.....


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

So...hier mal 2 Bilder von Spicak


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

mal ne ganz dumme Frage ... hat jemand Donnerstag Zeit und Lust noch mal nach Spicak zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich nen Bike hätte.....


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

da brauchst kein BigBike - und wenn Doch 24â¬/Tag hast nen Kona 

Du musst doch arbeiten ...


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2009)

> Du musst doch arbeiten ...


Oh, hatt ich wohl vergessen 

Edit: außerdem regnets


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme Frage ... hat jemand Donnerstag Zeit und Lust noch mal nach Spicak zu fahren



Ja ich!! 
Mein Feund Oland ist verletzt (wollten zwei Tage in den bayerischen Wald) und ich hätte frei!!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ich!!
> Mein Feund Oland ist verletzt (wollten zwei Tage in den bayerischen Wald) und ich hätte frei!!



fein fein ... 

Also wären bis jetzt zu 2. - B3ppo wie siehts aus - spontan Urlaub für nen Tag ? 

Was macht Herr Blackcycle ? Schoschi ? Markus ?


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> fein fein ...
> 
> Also wären bis jetzt zu 2. - B3ppo wie siehts aus - spontan Urlaub für nen Tag ?
> 
> Was macht Herr Blackcycle ? Schoschi ? Markus ?



Neeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiinnnnn, hab schon 2 Termine (nein, nicht die Zilli) am Donnerstag... :kotz:

@Bernd: Hast Bock am Freitag-Nachmittag auf Osternohe (wenn's nicht regnet, klar...)


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So nochmal zur gestrigen Hammertour: Konditionell und kraftmäßig im Moment das absolute Limit in 2 Tagen >2000hm und >80km.



Oh ! Ihr habt das Wochenende Kindertouren gefahren.
Konditionell und Kraftmäßig waren 3000 HM und 82 KM in 2 Tagen kein Problem. Dabei waren richtig schöne Rampen mit bis zu 27 %. (z. B.Rasengitterberg).
Der Königsee ist ein Freerider und Touren Paradies. Keine Probleme mit Rotsocken. Im Gegenteil die waren sehr interessiert. Zitat: Das ist ja Geil das will ich auch mal probieren. Da wollt Ihr runter, soll ich den Notruf gleich anrufen. 
ich habe auch einige Bilder gemacht. Aber nur mit dem Handy da der Akku von meinem Foto leer war und ich das Ladegerät vergessen habe.
Actionpics sind nicht dabei denn sichern geht vor Bilder schießen. Alles in allem super Trails  Vom Wahnsinnssteig - trail leider keine Bilder. Kamera leer Handy nicht dabei. 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
*Schönen Gruss an alle vom Jochen*





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
*Flowig*





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

@Roland: un bei welcher Stelln hoast di verletzt .... ?!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ja ich!!
> Mein Feund Oland ist verletzt (wollten zwei Tage in den bayerischen Wald) und ich hätte frei!!



Ich bin nicht verletzt!!
Ich kann nur nicht laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> fein fein ...
> 
> Also wären bis jetzt zu 2. - B3ppo wie siehts aus - spontan Urlaub für nen Tag ?
> 
> Was macht Herr Blackcycle ? Schoschi ? Markus ?



danke fürs fein, fein.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiinnnnn, hab schon 2 Termine (nein, nicht die Zilli) am Donnerstag... :kotz:
> 
> @Bernd: Hast Bock am Freitag-Nachmittag auf Osternohe (wenn's nicht regnet, klar...)





tjoaahhhhhhh da muss mer halt Prioritäten setzen ... .


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> danke fürs fein, fein.



ARGH - sorry hat sich nciht auf Deine "Verletzung" bezogen 

eher auf den Ausdruck das Bernd mit am Start ist ....


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: un bei welcher Stelln hoast di verletzt .... ?!



Nicht beim Radfahren. 
Bin abends kerngesund ins Bett, und konnte am anderen morgen nicht mehr auftreten. 
Nein keine Gicht, oder andere zwischenmenschliche Aktivitäten. Wahrscheinlich eine Reizung oder Entzündung. Lauf jetzt erst mal an Krücken.
Klasse!!


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2009)

Mist, ich krieg net frei 
Viel Spass dann, am Wochenende gehts evtl Osti?
Hab jetzt ein Saftey Jacket!!!


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2009)

hey du hirsch, schau bloss daste wieder fit werst, des joch schreit schon, und die anen hirschen ham bloss nu bikepark im hirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2009)

Welches Joch, und sag nochmal ich hätt nur Park im Hirn


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey du hirsch, schau bloss daste wieder fit werst, des joch schreit schon, und die anen hirschen ham bloss nu bikepark im hirn



ich hob auch a Joch gefunden aber des müss mer minderstens zu dritt foan. Genau des richtige für dich Wie unser anders Joch aber viel mehr Schlüsselstellen.


----------



## Blackcycle (16. Juni 2009)

Ich les immer nur Wochentags, Freitag-Nachmittag usw. ...    
Reicht das als Antwort?


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2009)

ok 

was ist denn für Sonntag geplant ? Mal wieder Osternohe Session ? ....

morgens Osti - nachmittags Tour ?


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2009)

> morgens Osti - nachmittags Tour ?


Je nach Samstag abend Planung hört sich das gut an. Achja und in Osti sollte es trocken sein!!


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht beim Radfahren.
> Bin abends kerngesund ins Bett, und konnte am anderen morgen nicht mehr auftreten.
> Nein keine Gicht, oder andere zwischenmenschliche Aktivitäten. Wahrscheinlich eine Reizung oder Entzündung. Lauf jetzt erst mal an Krücken.
> Klasse!!



Hm hm hm... waren die 3000 Hm doch etwas zu viel? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Hatte ich auch 'mal so'n Scheiss.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hm hm hm... waren die 3000 Hm doch etwas zu viel? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Hatte ich auch 'mal so'n Scheiss.



Ja das denke ich auch. Wir sind auch etliche HM getragen und geschoben.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und geschoben.


Vor allem Bergab wie es auf den Bildern scheint!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Vor allem Bergab wie es auf den Bildern scheint!!



Freilich ! Bergauf Vollgas und bergab geschoben. Sehr schöne CC Touren.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2009)

@Saddamchen:

also sind morgen zu 6. kommen noch 4 Leutz aus Nbg mit, die wir aber erst dort treffen.
Also bleibt bei Treffpunkt/ -zeit wie ausgemacht.

na na ... noch wäre 1 Platz frei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen:
> 
> also sind morgen zu 6. kommen noch 4 Leutz aus Nbg mit, die wir aber erst dort treffen.
> Also bleibt bei Treffpunkt/ -zeit wie ausgemacht.
> ...


LAngsam glaube ich die Wirtschaftskrise wurde nicht duch Banken sondern durch Biker ausgelöst, da von denen scheinbar niemand was arbeitet!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2009)

@roland, was macht dei haxen


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Juni 2009)

so Leutz.... wünsch euch allen viel Spass beim arbeiten heute - der Tag wird auch sicher nicht schön werden, die Sonne wird nicht scheinen und der Park wird vor Leuten nur so überquellen... seht schon, kann gar nicht gut werden


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so Leutz.... wünsch euch allen viel Spass beim arbeiten heute - der Tag wird auch sicher nicht schön werden, die Sonne wird nicht scheinen und der Park wird vor Leuten nur so überquellen... seht schon, kann gar nicht gut werden



Gäääähhhnnn   

Nicht frech werden - die Saison hat noch etliche *SAMSTAGE*!!!

Zum Thema:

Was geht am Wochenende? Mal wieder Trubachtal? 
Man kann sich schonmal auf wicki-wicki-Trails einstellen... 

@Roland: Bist wieder fit?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Roland: Bist wieder fit?



Dienstag Termin beim Orthopäden. So viel zu fit.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Juni 2009)

Um mal von diesen ganzen Bikeparks abzulenken ....ich bin am Wochenende hier:

http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/

Und heut is für mich schon Freitag, Kurzarbeit sei dank....also allen schon mal ein schönes We im Bikepark, in der Fränkischen oder wo auch immer..


@Markus....heute 17.00 bleibt?

@Roland...GUTE BESSERUNG! Kann Dir einen guten Orthopäden empfehlen!


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @Markus....heute 17.00 bleibt?



Jawohl, noch spricht nichts dagegen. 

(Eigentlich schon, hab nämlich kein Bock auf diese öden Trainingsrunden...)


----------



## otti44 (18. Juni 2009)

hallo markus,

ich hab mit thomas kontakt aufgenommen, vieleicht könnt ihr mich ab hetzles mitnehmen...

gruß otti


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2009)

@markus, wo willst denn im trubachtal fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus, wo willst denn im trubachtal fohren



Schaschliktrail, Augustusfelsen, Höllentrail, "Richard-Wagner-Felsen???", Röthelfels, Kirschentrail etc.

Wäre halt mal was anderes als Standard-Trails.

Muss aber net sei - hauptsache Fränkische!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schaschliktrail, Augustusfelsen, Höllentrail, "Richard-Wagner-Felsen???", Röthelfels, Kirschentrail etc.
> 
> Wäre halt mal was anderes als Standard-Trails.
> 
> Muss aber net sei - hauptsache Fränkische!



Macht fei a baar Bilda damid ich gscheid kodzn konn.


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juni 2009)

Fränkische, aber net wieder so viele Hömes wie letzte Woche 

Edit: oder doch Bikepark?


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schaschliktrail, Augustusfelsen, Höllentrail, "Richard-Wagner-Felsen???", Röthelfels, Kirschentrail etc.
> 
> Wäre halt mal was anderes als Standard-Trails.
> 
> Muss aber net sei - hauptsache Fränkische!




sonntach bin dabei, mal wieder was andres.
wann u wo willst starten


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntach bin dabei, mal wieder was andres.
> wann u wo willst starten



9.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2009)

so meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort:

muss sagen Spicak ist einfach nur geil 
Die Strecken gehen ab wie Zäpfchen...

Leider hat der Bernd gestern gemeint er müsste mal schauen wie stabil sein Cheetah wirklich ist, und hat diesen Versuch mit nem abgerissenem Schaltwerk beendet...
@Saddamchen: hoffe es ist alles so weit ok ?

Zur Sonntagsplanung mal schauen - ihr fahrts immer so früh los ... ne ne ne 
Ist keine für Osternohe oder sonst was zu haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2009)

Ich muss erstmal in den Vermittlungsausschuss, um das mit der Uhrzeit zu klären... 

@Roland: Heisst das Du fährst mit?


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2009)

Ihr kennt Euch doch in der Fränkischen aus oder? Pottenstein die Gegend.

Will morgen von Hersbruck nach Heiligenstadt fahren. Dem Frankenwanderweg nach. Müssten ca 104km sein. Kennt jemand teile der Strecke? Denn von Hersbruck nach Pottenstein kenne ich z.B. keinen Meter. 

Sehr Anspruchsvoll? Evlt. Tragepasagen?


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juni 2009)

Wenns Sonntag früh noch trocken ist bin ich in Osternohe dabei, hab da noch ne halbe 10er Karte. 
Sonntag nachmittag dann ne kleine Runde Tour, Kalchi o.ä?
@Saddamchen: wie macht sich unser Ignition im Bikepark?


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wenns Sonntag früh noch trocken ist bin ich in Osternohe dabei, hab da noch ne halbe 10er Karte.
> Sonntag nachmittag dann ne kleine Runde Tour, Kalchi o.so



 klingt gut ...


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort:
> 
> muss sagen Spicak ist einfach nur geil
> Die Strecken gehen ab wie Zäpfchen...
> ...





B3ppo schrieb:


> Wenns Sonntag früh noch trocken ist bin ich in Osternohe dabei, hab da noch ne halbe 10er Karte.
> Sonntag nachmittag dann ne kleine Runde Tour, Kalchi o.ä?
> @Saddamchen: wie macht sich unser Ignition im Bikepark?



Salve!!!
Also Spicak macht echt Laune!(Auser die Anfahrt über die Käffer!)
@Jan: Ist soweit alles in Ordnung. Bin fast schmerzfrei (ohne Tabletten!)
         Allerdings würde mein linker Oberschenkel jedem Sumo Ringer stehen!  Linker Arm und Brust sind schon fast wieder Ok. Hods mi hald ordendlich brelld

@ Christopher: Des Cheetah is sauber gloffn und a des einziche wos ned beschädigt is. Schaldwerch brauchi a neua Schraubn und für di Deemax(Werbung Mavic: "Unverwüstlich!") zwa neua Schpeichn und hald neu zentirern!!

Bin auf der Table Linie viel zu schnell über den ersten Table. Jan hat mich noch gewarnt . Von einem Step up mit Step down wird man wie eine Kugel rausgeschossen und da ich noch nie ein Problem mit "zu schnell" hatte an Sprüngen (eher immer zu langsam) habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. 
Naja.....
Bin auf jedenfall über den Absprung gut rausgekickt und war eigentlich auch in optimaler Lage für die Landung. Allerdings habe ich die Landerampe um gut einen Meter übersprungen und mit dem Vorderrad voll ins Flat mit anschließendem Baff Patsch Bäng Aua Knirsch purzel!!
Gee Atherton hats in Tignes auf Schnee mal genauso gemacht.
(Wobei mein Table dann doch etwas kleiner war.) Aber der Ablauf war identisch. 
Guggsd du
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypLuYbN2-ZQ"]YouTube - Gee Athertons Snow Crash in Tignes[/ame]

Paar Bilder gibts später auch noch. Muss jetzt mal zu Bike Doktor!!


----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin auf der Table Linie viel zu schnell über den ersten Table. Jan hat mich noch gewarnt . Von einem Step up mit Step down wird man wie eine Kugel rausgeschossen und da ich noch nie ein Problem mit "zu schnell" hatte an Sprüngen (eher immer zu langsam) habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht.
> Naja.....
> Bin auf jedenfall über den Absprung gut rausgekickt und war eigentlich auch in optimaler Lage für die Landung....



Das blöde ist: Wenn man am ersten zu langsam ist, ist man an den nächsten beiden zu kurz und "plotzt" immer mit dem Hinterrad auf. Ist zwar net schlimm, aber die Style-Polizei darf das nicht sehen. 

Mach Dir nix draus, ich bin auch nur 3 von geschätzen 10 Versuchen alle sauber gefahren. Es hilft dabei ungemein, wenn ein/e erfahrene/r Fahrer/in  (Sven, Petra) vor einem fährt...


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal in den Vermittlungsausschuss, um das mit der Uhrzeit zu klären...
> 
> @Roland: Heisst das Du fährst mit?



Ne soll heissen ich will euch zum Abschied winken.
An biken ist nicht zu denken. Hab gestern noch einen Termin beim Orthopäden bekommen (Carmen sei Dank). Der hat mich geröntgt war sich aber nicht sicher. Jetzt hab ich Mittwoch einen Termin fürs CT. Dann drei oder vier Tage, und der nächste Termin beim Ortho.
Zieht sich also noch etwas hin.Sollte mein Fuß in der Zeit aber einigermaßen schmerzfrei werden so kann mich die alte Schulmedizin mal.
Früher ging man zum Arzt und bekam einen Gips oder auch nicht. Heutzutage dauert die Diagnose schon genauso lange wie der Heilungsprozess. 
Das beste ist aber ich darf mir jetzt jeden Tag eine Spritze geben. Aber für was hat man Freunde Frau Kubik.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2009)

bernd, du bist a de....., warum schiesst dichn im schitt bikepark ab
ich weiss scho warum ich da  nie mitgeh


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2009)

So etz nu aboor Bilder von gestern:

In der Middn is der Step Down welcher mich auf überaus ausreichende Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt hatte. Unten Rechts ist der Table zu sehen (Mit Gras bewachsen).
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390858]
	
[/URL]

Im Kreis sieht man den Krater den ich bei der "etwas" zu weiten Landung geschlagen haben!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390855]
	
[/URL]

Und noch ein paar Bilder von Jan und Daniel.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390857]
	
[/URL]

Jan landet da wo man landen sollte!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390859]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390854]
	
[/URL]

Daniel in der Table Line

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390856]
	
[/URL]

Salve


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, du bist a de....., warum schiesst dichn im schitt bikepark ab
> ich weiss scho warum ich da  nie mitgeh


Ich will nix hörn Berchaufdeufl!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Euch doch in der Fränkischen aus oder? Pottenstein die Gegend.
> 
> Will morgen von Hersbruck nach Heiligenstadt fahren. Dem Frankenwanderweg nach. Müssten ca 104km sein. Kennt jemand teile der Strecke? Denn von Hersbruck nach Pottenstein kenne ich z.B. keinen Meter.
> 
> Sehr Anspruchsvoll? Evlt. Tragepasagen?


Grüß dich!
Also der Frankenwanderweg sag mir jetzt eigentlich nichts. Wenn du irgendwelche Wegnummern oder so hast könnte man vielleicht helfen.
Kennen eigentlich fast jeden Trail in der Gegend und gerade in der Pottesteiner Gegend gibt es von easy bis heavy eigentlich alles.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juni 2009)

grießd eich miteinand.
bin a wida daham. Berchtesgadner Gegend müßm ma mal unter die Reifen nehma. Da sind schon ein paar heftige Sachen dabei, aber wie der Roland immer so schö gsacht hat: " Der Peter fährt des alles". War auf jeden Fall super gut.
Was geht am Wochenende? Ist des scho fix mit 9:30 in Leutenbach?
Ciao
Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> so, nach immer größer werdenden Beschwerden bekomm ich jetzt morgen erstmal das hier in mein rechtes Knie gespritzt.
> 
> http://www.hexal.de/subdomains/prae..._340_ws_hyaluronsaeure_med_hyaluron-hexal.php
> 
> ...


Grüß dich,

ich habe auch Arthrose in beiden Knien und habe mir bereits 2x eine Spritzenkur geben lassen. Beim ersten Mal war ich fast ein halbes Jahr schmerzfrei, im zweiten Jahr hatte ich nicht den Eindruck das es viel geholfen hat. Am besten bekommt mir immer noch Radfahren, allerdings mit dem Crossbike und lange Strecke , Das Gepolter mit dem Enduro ist nicht grad das Beste für die Knie, aber seit einiger Zeit geht es wieder ganz gut.
Die Spritzen ins Knie würd ich aber auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, wenn es bei dir anschlägt ist es auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.
Gruß 

Jochen


----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Euch doch in der Fränkischen aus oder? Pottenstein die Gegend.
> 
> Will morgen von Hersbruck nach Heiligenstadt fahren. Dem Frankenwanderweg nach. Müssten ca 104km sein. Kennt jemand teile der Strecke? Denn von Hersbruck nach Pottenstein kenne ich z.B. keinen Meter.
> 
> Sehr Anspruchsvoll? Evlt. Tragepasagen?





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Grüß dich!
> Also der Frankenwanderweg sag mir jetzt eigentlich nichts. Wenn du irgendwelche Wegnummern oder so hast könnte man vielleicht helfen.
> Kennen eigentlich fast jeden Trail in der Gegend und gerade in der Pottesteiner Gegend gibt es von easy bis heavy eigentlich alles.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Soweit ich es überblicke führt der Frankenweg teilweise über unsere Standart-Trails, d.h. da ist Spass vorprogrammiert. Schieben und tragen muss man da nicht wirklich, aber man kommt auch nicht im CC-Tempo (>10 km/h voran )


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kennen eigentlich fast jeden Trail in der Gegend und gerade in der Pottesteiner Gegend gibt es von easy bis heavy eigentlich alles.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Genau wie der Onkel Oland, aber fragn wie du hinkommst, darfst du nicht


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Genau wie der Onkel Oland, aber fragn wie du hinkommst, darfst du nicht


Des hosd obber scho aufn Feund Oland bezogn odder???


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> ich habe auch Arthrose in beiden Knien und eine leere im Kopf.
> Jochen


So des wusst ich noch gar ned.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des hosd obber scho aufn Feund Oland bezogn odder???


Du brauchst ned Selbstmord (vor allem mit deim neuen Rad) zu begehen wenn ich mal verletzt bin.
Wenn du ned zu frech bist zu die andern, findest auch mal den einen oder andern Feund.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2009)

@Bernd: 
Schick mir mal die Bilder in Orginalgröße, vielleicht geht noch was an der Schärfe zu machen ...

@Rest: Wetter super - trocken - morgen früh OSternohe ?  Nachmittags könnt der touren wenn ihr wollt 
Perfekt Plan wäre - Osti - heim WC Round 6 schauen - Tour in Kalchi ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (20. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So des wusst ich noch gar ned., Ich hab mehr die Leere in der Hose




Ich a net


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

Habe ein 3000 Teile Puzzle von einer 40-er Fox besorgt.Gabel ist weiß und der Hintergrund auch!! Also min. S4 -S5!!
Wie schauts aus Roland? Bist du dabei? Morgen 9:00 Uhr Leutenbach bzw. in deinem Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd:
> Schick mir mal die Bilder in Orginalgröße, vielleicht geht noch was an der Schärfe zu machen ...


Schick mir mal deine E-mail Adresse


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntach bin dabei, mal wieder was andres.
> wann u wo willst starten



Sonntag 9.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach geht klar. Route: Alle Spots im Trubachtal. Zum Schluss halt dann der allseits beliebte Reisberg.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sonntag 9.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach geht klar. Route: Alle Spots im Trubachtal. Zum Schluss halt dann der allseits beliebte Reisberg.



alles klor, bin dabei.
komm grad von technotour mitn bamberger markus und (name vergessn)zurück,blockmeer und hangkantentrail, und ich hab mir heut endlich die brotzeit verdient, den brotzeittrail komplett durch gfohren, und des mitn sx oder grad deswegen.
aufm heimweg hab ich mein freakschätzla zum artur gebracht, do hab ichn bernd sei mühle stehen gsehn, war wohl a gscheider einschlag, so wie die front vom rad ausgschaut hat


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aufm heimweg hab ich mein freakschätzla zum artur gebracht, do hab ichn bernd sei mühle stehen gsehn, war wohl a gscheider einschlag, so wie die front vom rad ausgschaut hat


Pffft! Des bisla Dreck!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (20. Juni 2009)

Nachdem es morgen eh regnet  werd ich gleich nach Osternohe fahren, danach direkt weiter nach Pommelsbrunn.
http://www.hersbrucker-zeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=1034976&kat=41


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab mir heut endlich die brotzeit verdient, den brotzeittrail komplett durch gfohren,



Irgendwann hast es du ja auch mal schaffen müssen. Hat ja lange genug gedauert. Wirhaben schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> do hab ichn bernd sei mühle stehen gsehn, war wohl a gscheider einschlag, so wie die front vom rad ausgschaut hat



Des hod ma von die billich Fohräder kaum hauds an runder is scho alles gfreggd.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des hod ma von die billich Fohräder kaum hauds an runder is scho alles gfreggd.


Nix is gfreggd! Blus aweng a Dregg!!! Wie scho gsochd! Am Cheedah is nix!


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix is gfreggd! Blus aweng a Dregg!!! Wie scho gsochd! Am Cheedah is nix!



kommst morgn a


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kommst morgn a


Ha HA HA!!!

[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix is gfreggd! Blus aweng a Dregg!!! Wie scho gsochd! Am Cheedah is nix!



des is ka Dregg ! Des is des oxidierde Aluminium von dein Roma do häld hald ka Farb ned.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kommst morgn a



Peter was denkst denn du ?! Bei seinem Sturz hat er sich das Gehirn geprellt. Jetzt ist es angeschwollen, und so groß wie eine Erbse.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ha HA HA!!!
> 
> [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
> 
> [/URL]



doch so schlimm, oder bloss a neua ausred


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> doch so schlimm, oder bloss a neua ausred


Aweng bausiern mussi scho!
Auserdem sänn alle Bikes bis aufs Wodek bei verschiedenen Bikedoktoren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Soweit ich es überblicke führt der Frankenweg teilweise über unsere Standart-Trails, d.h. da ist Spass vorprogrammiert. Schieben und tragen muss man da nicht wirklich, aber man kommt auch nicht im CC-Tempo (>10 km/h voran )



Also ich bin jetzt Freitag noch nach Feierabend(60km 800hm) und Samstag (110km 2400hm) Frankenweg gefahren, naja fast die letzen 25km bin ich dann auf der Straße rumgegurkt, weil mich meine Kräfte ziemlich verlassen hatten. War der 4te Tag auf dem Bike. Übernachtet habe ich einmal in Wolkers........irgendwas.

Ich muss sagen dieser Wanderweg hat es ganz schön in sich. Berg auf wie Berg ab. Leider waren auch ein paar Treppen hoch- wie runterzutragen. Würde mal gerne sehen wie die einer runter fährt. Extrem steile hohe kurze Stufen mit ständigen 180° "kehren. Nicht gewendelt. Nur so zack bums rum. Bin beim runtertragen schon fast auf die Nase gefallen. Aber sonst war es echt geil. Zwischen manchen Felsen war allerdings nur knapp Lenkerbreite Platz und bei Pottenstein waren recht viele Leute unterwegs. Die habens aber klappern hören und haben Platz gemacht. Fand ich richtig gut. Kenn das auch anders. Musste manchmal die A---backen ganz schön zusammenkeifen. Mit Zuschauern kann man ja nicht rumeiern wie der letzte...........

Heute war ein langer Tag, gute Nacht.


----------



## Axalp (20. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dieser Wanderweg hat es ganz schön in sich. Berg auf wie Berg ab. Leider waren auch ein paar Treppen hoch- wie runterzutragen. Würde mal gerne sehen wie die einer runter fährt. Extrem steile hohe kurze Stufen mit ständigen 180° "kehren. Nicht gewendelt. Nur so zack bums rum. Bin beim runtertragen schon fast auf die Nase gefallen. Aber sonst war es echt geil.



Na dann musst 'mal mit uns fahren, wenn der Herr auf dem Bild dabei ist:





Oder einfach ein Lehrvideo anschauen: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W6R7kV5Y1Y"]YouTube - Leutenbacher22 3 09[/ame]



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Zwischen manchen Felsen war allerdings nur knapp Lenkerbreite Platz und bei Pottenstein waren recht viele Leute unterwegs. Die habens aber klappern hören und haben Platz gemacht. Fand ich richtig gut. Kenn das auch anders. Musste manchmal die A---backen ganz schön zusammenkeifen. Mit Zuschauern kann man ja nicht rumeiern wie der letzte...........
> 
> Heute war ein langer Tag, gute Nacht.



Darum fahren wir Pottenstein wenn's geht immer unter der Woche, wenn nicht soviel Touris und Wanderer unterwegs sind. Gibt sonst einfach zuviel Konfliktpotential.


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Juni 2009)

Stufen aus diesen runden Hölzern bin ich auch gefahren. Leider habe ich es "noch" nicht so mit Hinteradumsetzen an solchen stellen. Fahr das meist (wenn ich alles fahre) auf Etappen und bei manchen Dingen verlässt mich dann doch der Mut.  Oder ich denke mir: Mist vergessen Sattel abzusenken.........bums.

Das diese Treppen auf dem Bild und Video zu fahren sind sieht man. Was nicht heist das ich es kann. Wohl erst nach der Xten Übungsstunde ein Paar und dann auch nicht alles.
Die Treppen die ich als unfahrbar bezeichnet habe waren viel steiler. Halbe Steige.

PS: Mit Klickies, ohne Protektoren und Bikepartner muss man sich schon recht sicher sein finde ich. Hab mir letzte Woche mal Platformpedale geholt NC-17 oder so ähnlich.
Kann damit überhaupt nicht fahren.

PSS: Komm gerne mal mit. Nürnberg ist nur nicht gerade in der Nähe. Denn wenn man sieht wie andere mit mehr Praxis sowas fahren hilft das schon etwas.

Jetzt aber Haia....


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Stufen aus diesen runden Hölzern bin ich auch gefahren. Leider habe ich es "noch" nicht so mit Hinteradumsetzen an solchen stellen. Fahr das meist (wenn ich alles fahre) auf Etappen und bei manchen Dingen verlässt mich dann doch der Mut.  Oder ich denke mir: Mist vergessen Sattel abzusenken.........bums.
> 
> Das diese Treppen auf dem Bild und Video zu fahren sind sieht man. Was nicht heist das ich es kann. Wohl erst nach der Xten Übungsstunde ein Paar und dann auch nicht alles.
> Die Treppen die ich als unfahrbar bezeichnet habe waren viel steiler. Halbe Steige.
> ...



Genau!! Einfach mal mitkommen!
Ach ja. Die Dinger auf dem Video und dem Foto sind steil!! Kommt halt immer auf Fotos und Filmen nicht rüber!!
Also vielleicht bis irgendwann!!


----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Stufen aus diesen runden Hölzern bin ich auch gefahren. Leider habe ich es "noch" nicht so mit Hinteradumsetzen an solchen stellen. Fahr das meist (wenn ich alles fahre) auf Etappen und bei manchen Dingen verlässt mich dann doch der Mut.  Oder ich denke mir: Mist vergessen Sattel abzusenken.........bums.
> 
> Das diese Treppen auf dem Bild und Video zu fahren sind sieht man. Was nicht heist das ich es kann. Wohl erst nach der Xten Übungsstunde ein Paar und dann auch nicht alles.
> Die Treppen die ich als unfahrbar bezeichnet habe waren viel steiler. Halbe Steige.
> ...





du warst des aber ned gesternn auf muggendorfer höhenweg der sein bike geschoben hat oder, ich hab da jemand überholt, und mir noch gedacht, schad das man da schieben muss, ist doch ein flowiger trail


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das diese Treppen auf dem Bild und Video zu fahren sind sieht man. Was nicht heist das ich es kann. Wohl erst nach der Xten Übungsstunde ein Paar und dann auch nicht alles.
> Die Treppen die ich als unfahrbar bezeichnet habe waren viel steiler. Halbe Steige.
> 
> PS: Mit Klickies, ohne Protektoren und Bikepartner muss man sich schon recht sicher sein finde ich. Hab mir letzte Woche mal Platformpedale geholt NC-17 oder so ähnlich.
> ...



Wenn du mal Zeit hast, können wir uns ja bei den Treppen treffen müsstest uns halt per P.N. oder hier ins Forum schreiben. Dann könnten wir die mal "testen". Wir bestimmt eine Mordsgaudi. Und wenns nicht geht wirds runtergeschoben.

p.s. Das richtige Rad hast du ja !!

Roland


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du warst des aber ned gesternn auf muggendorfer höhenweg der sein bike geschoben hat oder, ich hab da jemand überholt, und mir noch gedacht, schad das man da schieben muss, ist doch ein flowiger trail



Nee bestimmt nicht. Ich hab mal ein paar Radlern Platz gemacht, als die mir entgegen kamen und dazu rechts am Rand angehalten. 
Überholt hat mich niemand. Die paar Radler die ich gesehen habe kamen mir entgegen.

@RolandMC

Treffen gerne mal, aber frag mich nicht wo besagte Treppen waren. Im Wald zischen irgendwelchen Felsen.  War zum erstem mal da in der Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2009)

So vor lauter Verzweiflung das ich heute nicht fahren konnte, habe ich mein LT umgebaut. Es fährt jetzt mit neuem Steuerrohrlager, Lenker, Vorbau und Totem Coil.
Problem jetzt es ist zu 95% fertig aber ich darf nicht fahren.
gut gemacht Roland !!


----------



## kubikjch (21. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So vor lauter Verzweiflung das ich heute nicht fahren konnte, habe ich mein LT umgebaut. Es fährt jetzt mit neuem Steuerrohrlager, Lenker, Vorbau und Totem Coil.
> Problem jetzt es ist zu 95% fertig aber ich darf nicht fahren.
> gut gemacht Roland !!



Sehr gut gmacht
Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Sehr gut gmacht
> Bilder?



na no ned.
Muss erst des Hinterrad noch tauschen und einen 2 mm Spacer brauch ich noch. Die Gabel will ich ned kürzen, is scho massiv, kommd nu a weng besser als die RCV.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2009)

Wos issn midm Resd vom Schütznfest?
Hods am End der Blitz derschlogn??

@Roland: Des hod heud ned zufällich bei euch in der Gegend (speziell Egloffstein) ordentlich gepisst odder?


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2009)

joahhhhh hier ist einer davon  nen Abtrünniger ParkBesucher

Osternohe heute war wieder mal super, sehr viel Fun gemacht - Strecke war furz trocken. Waren zu 6. unterwegs, B3ppo, Stefan ich und noch 3 Nbger (Petra,Sven,Daniel)

Die haben auf der 2. Lichtung, wo auch die Dirt Jump Line, ist, nen neuen Northshore gebaut, mit 2 Wippen drin (die super lange nachwippen  ), aber easy zu fahren.

Bin heute nen neuen Drop gefahren, nix wildes. Oben in der Freeride, rechts die Northshore konstruktion, die auch 2 Skinnies, beinhaltet, da kann man nach dem Einstieg geradeaus droppen - ganz smooth - um dann weiter auf den großen der 3 Holz Drops zu kommen ... 

Wetter war 1a, Nachmittags waren wir 3 noch mal in Kalchreuth ne Tour machen - denk mal 2h10min oder so ... aber für genaue DAten ist der Herr mit seinem Tacho zuständig


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> joahhhhh hier ist einer davon  nen Abtrünniger ParkBesucher
> 
> Osternohe heute war wieder mal super, sehr viel Fun gemacht - Strecke war furz trocken. Waren zu 6. unterwegs, B3ppo, Stefan ich und noch 3 Nbger (Petra,Sven,Daniel)
> 
> ...


 Mein linker Oberschenkel hat die Farbe von einem Schlumpf! Do is nix mid Biken!!


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2009)

Hab mal so grob mit MagicMaps unsere Tour nachgeclickt:

Leutenbach - Schaschliktrail - Augustusfelsen - Höllentrail - Burggraf(Treppentrail) - Balkenstein (neuer Trail - nur raufgetragen, macht aber bestimmt Laune in der richtigen Richtung ) - Spiegelfelsen (die Hälfte runtergetragen, weil von Hagel und Gewitter eingeholt ) - zurück nach Leutenbach.

Ca. 35 km und 1200 Hm. War top, der Peter mal wieder gefahren wie vom andern Stern. Todestreppe beim Augustusfelsen ohne Protektoren, am Höllentrail das Hinterrad locker über einen 30cm hohen Felsen versetzt, usw...  Wird Zeit, dass Du uns mal auf Dein Mutterschiff einlädst!

Mir langt's für das WE, Gute Nacht


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn midm Resd vom Schütznfest?
> Hods am End der Blitz derschlogn??
> 
> @Roland: Des hod heud ned zufällich bei euch in der Gegend (speziell Egloffstein) ordentlich gepisst odder?



da hat es sogar gehagelt, geblitzt und gedonnert. Sowas haben wir lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (22. Juni 2009)

Morschen,
war gestern ein fast perfekter Bike Tag. Erst 10 Abfahrten in Ostereierhausen. Den oberen Northshore  und den Northshore mit Wippe neben dem Spielplatz geknackt und den großen Drop der 3er Dropline auf der rechten Seite erledigt. So langsam gehen die "kleinen" Aufgaben aus und die großen Dinger 
Als der Hagel runterkam schön auf dem Sofa gelegen und gewartet bis die Sonne wieder scheint um dann noch ne 2h, 30km Kalchitour zu machen


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

Neue Front.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mein linker Oberschenkel hat die Farbe von einem Schlumpf! Do is nix mid Biken!!



Klar, der ärgert sich halt grün und blau, weil er gestern nicht gscheit in die Pedale treten konnte. Hast echt was verpasst.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Neue Front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn sich die Style-Polizei die Bremsen-Kombination anschaut bekommst umgehend 'nen Strafzettel. 

Ansonsten hat's mir mit der Boxxer besser gefallen, aber zur Not kannst' ja auch eine schwarze Totem Coil einbauen.

Aber eigentlich ist's völlig egal - hauptsache Du bist mit dem Fahrverhalten zufrieden und kommst damit zurecht. 
Das Aussehen ist bei anderen Sachen wichtiger.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Style-Polizei die Bremsen-Kombination anschaut bekommst umgehend 'nen Strafzettel.
> 
> Ansonsten hat's mir mit der Boxxer besser gefallen, aber zur Not kannst' ja auch eine schwarze Totem Coil einbauen.
> 
> ...



Bremsenkombi ist nicht meine Schuld ! Die blöde Code kommt einfach nicht von der Reparatur. Gabel meinst du RCV oder ? Boxxer hatte ich ja nur einmal drinnen. Hat mir mit der RCV auch besser gefallen. Aber na ja jetzt hab ich sie, jetzt wird sie eingebaut.


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bremsenkombi ist nicht meine Schuld ! Die blöde Code kommt einfach nicht von der Reparatur. Gabel meinst du RCV oder ? Boxxer hatte ich ja nur einmal drinnen. Hat mir mit der RCV auch besser gefallen. Aber na ja jetzt hab ich sie, jetzt wird sie eingebaut.



Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass da noch eine andere Bremse montiert wird. Dann kommst auch durch den Style-TÜV.

Ne, ich meinte schon die Boxxer. 
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie man mit dem reduzierten Lenkeinschlag auf unseren Trails zurecht kommt.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juni 2009)

so noch mal Spicak 

war zu faul es kleiner zu machen...


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab mal so grob mit MagicMaps unsere Tour nachgeclickt:
> 
> Leutenbach - Schaschliktrail - Augustusfelsen - Höllentrail - Burggraf(Treppentrail) - Balkenstein (neuer Trail - nur raufgetragen, macht aber bestimmt Laune in der richtigen Richtung ) - Spiegelfelsen (die Hälfte runtergetragen, weil von Hagel und Gewitter eingeholt ) - zurück nach Leutenbach.
> 
> ...



Na Na so toll bin ich a wieder ned gfohren, hat halt zufällig alles gapasst an den tag, sogar des SX, bin aber froh wenn ich mei freak wieder hab, muss nochmal den artur anfunken, am wochend muss des neu radel eigewiha wern, war grad beim stadler in nürnberch, hab den bernd getroffen, der hat mer mal sein haxn gezeigt, ober bis zum wochend kann er scho wieder fohren, hoffe roland auch


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Na Na so toll bin ich a wieder ned gfohren, hat halt zufällig alles gapasst an den tag, sogar des SX, bin aber froh wenn ich mei freak wieder hab, muss nochmal den artur anfunken, am wochend muss des neu radel eigewiha wern, war grad beim stadler in nürnberch, hab den bernd getroffen, der hat mer mal sein haxn gezeigt, ober bis zum wochend kann er scho wieder fohren, hoffe roland auch



War bestimmt schön als du den Bernd im Stadler getroffen hast und er vor lauter Freude die Hosen runtergelassen hat um die den blauen Fleck zu zeigen.
Das könnten manche missverstanden haben.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War bestimmt schön als du den Bernd im Stadler getroffen hast und er vor lauter Freude die Hosen runtergelassen hat um die den blauen Fleck zu zeigen.
> Das könnten manche missverstanden haben.




Sind natürlich in die Umkleide!!

Wobei blauer Fleck "leicht" untertrieben ist. 10-15 cm breit und reicht vom Knie bis zur Hüfte!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sind natürlich in die Umkleide!!
> 
> Wobei blauer Fleck "leicht" untertrieben ist. 10-15 cm breit und reicht vom Knie bis zur Hüfte!



mach amol a Foddo ich möchd a weng lachn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> mach amol a Foddo ich möchd a weng lachn.



und ich kotzen... :kotz:


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2009)

@roland
wo hast du die d.t swiss laufräder für 299.- gsehen


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> wo hast du die d.t swiss laufräder für 299.- gsehen




www.velokontor.de
Gleich auf der Startseite unten.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> mach amol a Foddo ich möchd a weng lachn.





Axalp schrieb:


> und ich kotzen... :kotz:


Bitte sehr!!
In echt schaut es noch besser aus!!!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393955]
	
[/URL]


----------



## B3ppo (22. Juni 2009)

:kotz:
Wie hast das denn geschafft? Na hauptsache dem Cheetah is nix passiert


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> :kotz:
> Wie hast das denn geschafft? Na hauptsache dem Cheetah is nix passiert



Das Cheetah? Das stand heute beim lokalen Dealer mit einem zu Verkaufen Schild rum


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das Cheetah? Das stand heute beim lokalen Dealer mit einem zu Verkaufen Schild rum


Wos hör ich do !!! 
Wohrscheinli willer wenigsdns amol in seim Lebn a gscheids Rod verkaffn!
A Fusion häsd noch dem Einschloch blos nu mid am Medallsuchgeräd wiidder zam grichd!!!


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos hör ich do !!!
> Wohrscheinli willer wenigsdns amol in seim Lebn a gscheids Rod verkaffn!
> A Fusion häsd noch dem Einschloch blos nu mid am Medallsuchgeräd wiidder zam grichd!!!



Fusion Pffft. Wer fährtn Fusion?

Ach ja, der Peter


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> www.velokontor.de
> Gleich auf der Startseite unten.



 gibs zwei sorten, welche brauch ich, die
: RWS Thru Bolt (nur bei HR)

oder des andere,
ich was , ich hab ka ahnung, aber dafür ham wir ja dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Fusion Pffft. Wer fährtn Fusion?
> 
> Ach ja, der Peter



ward na, bis ich mei racheden hab, dann geht die post ab, oder der lack


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2009)

Die einen sind für herkömmlichen Schnellspanner,
Die anderen für Steckachse, nehm ich an


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ward na, bis ich mei racheden hab, dann geht die post ab, oder der lack



wennst mitm neua freak nu besser als am Sundoch fährst, fahr i eh nimmer mit


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2009)

war bloss zufall


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!!
> In echt schaut es noch besser aus!!!
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393955]
> ...



Sakra
Des is a Gerät !! So an hob ned amol nu ich kabbt. Kurz vorm Bruch.
Respekt etz bisd in die höchsde Klass der Subberstürzer aufgnumma.

übrigens wos issn des blaue lings im Bild ? Is des dei BH ? Odder dei Bikini Oberdeil fürn Buul.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> gibs zwei sorten, welche brauch ich, die
> : RWS Thru Bolt (nur bei HR)
> 
> oder des andere,
> ich was , ich hab ka ahnung, aber dafür ham wir ja dich



*Also*

Das Vorderrad hat eine 20 mm Steckachse. Das Hinterrad (RWS Thru Bolt) ist für Schnellspanner. 
Eine Steckachse 10 oder 12 mm für das Hinterrad, ist meines Wissens nach nicht erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Die einen sind für herkömmlichen Schnellspanner,
> Die anderen für Steckachse, nehm ich an



Ach du hosd doch a ka Ahnung! Du herkömmlicher Spanner.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sakra
> 
> 
> übrigens wos issn des blaue lings im Bild ? Is des dei BH ? Odder dei Bikini Oberdeil fürn Buul.


Mein String Hase!!! Extra für dich gekauft


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2009)

@bernd u wer noch zeit hat
morgen um 15.30 in rotenbühl, wenns ned pisst, aber die ham trocken gemeldet


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Also*
> 
> Das Vorderrad hat eine 20 mm Steckachse. Das Hinterrad (RWS Thru Bolt) ist für Schnellspanner.
> Eine Steckachse 10 oder 12 mm für das Hinterrad, ist meines Wissens nach nicht erhältlich.



was isn dann der unterschied von den beiden versionen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was isn dann der unterschied von den beiden versionen



Des is eine Version einmal für eine 20 mm Steckachse am Vorderrad. Einmal eine Schnellspann Achse fürs Hinterrad.
Also Vorderrad Steckachse
Hinterrad Schnellspanner.
Ist genau das was du brauchst.


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is eine Version einmal für eine 20 mm Steckachse am Vorderrad. Einmal eine Schnellspann Achse fürs Hinterrad.
> Also Vorderrad Steckachse
> Hinterrad Schnellspanner.
> Ist genau das was du brauchst.



beide versionen sind hinden für schnellspanner, aber ich brauch doch die  mit der 8mm schnellspann achsen ,gelle. für was isn dann die andre version, für dein moorhun, des hat doch hinten a 12er steckachs


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2009)

ich funk dich mal an jetzt


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> was isn dann der unterschied von den beiden versionen



Servus!

Einen Unterschied gibt es nur am HR.

RWS-MTB hat, wie ein normaler Schnellspanner, eine 5mm Achse.
Die Klemmung erfolgt über Schraubverbindung mit dem Hebel,
hat also keine Exzenter-Klemmung.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/RWS/RWS-MTB.aspx

RWS-thru-bolt hat eine 10mm Achse (HR), ebenfalls mit Schraub-
verbindung über den Hebel.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx

Wenn man den Marketingaussagen von DT-Swiss glaubt,
dann hat man mit thru-bolt die festere und steifere Verbindung.

Beide Typen passen für einen Rahmen mit 135mm Hinterbau,
also auch bei deinem Freak.

Die thru-bolt Version kann man nicht mit einem normalen Schnellspanner
verwenden, falls der RWS einmal kaputt gehen sollte.
Was normalerweise nicht passieren sollte.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Einen Unterschied gibt es nur am HR.
> 
> ...



Besser hät ich das auch nicht schreiben können.

Ich hab letztes Jahr bei DT angerufen weil ich das Hinterrad auf Steckachse umbauen wollte, aber für die E2200 werden keine Naben mit Steckachse angeboten. 
Aber komisch für die EX1750 und die EX2350 bekommt man eine Steckachsnabe.


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2009)

jetzt kapiert,danke schön
@wolfi , fährst heut nachmittag mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (24. Juni 2009)

@Pds Fahrer:
wie siehts denn jetzt mal mit einem Planungstreffen bei dem mit dem Schlumpf im Bein aus?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @Pds Fahrer:
> wie siehts denn jetzt mal mit einem Planungstreffen bei dem mit dem Schlumpf im Bein aus?



Wohl doch ehr den Schlumpf im Kopf.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wohl doch ehr den Schlumpf im Kopf.



BAs blos auf sonsd gibds a Schlumpf Auch!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2009)

Morzine Web Cam 360°


----------



## B3ppo (25. Juni 2009)

Ich will hier raus, ich will 


> Morzine Web Cam 360°


da hin.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2009)

mal nur Rundfrage ... 

nächste Woche Donnerstag jemand Bock auf nen Tagestripp ?! Spicak - Geisskopf - Ogau ? 

@B3ppo: wenns Ignition bis dahin da ist ... ?

ach ja - mein Atomik muss bis dahin a da sein ... sonst net ...


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal nur Rundfrage ...
> 
> nächste Woche Donnerstag jemand Bock auf nen Tagestripp ?! Spicak - Geisskopf - Ogau ?
> 
> ...



saddamchen will bestimmt nochmal nach spicak 
und dein atomik kommt doch eh net


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2009)

wart ner ab wenn de weinst weil Du noch 1 Bike zusätzlich aufbauen musst ...


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juni 2009)

ich hab keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> saddamchen will bestimmt nochmal nach spicak
> und dein atomik kommt doch eh net


Na logisch muss ich da nochmal hin. Habe schließlich noch eine nur halbtags genutzte Tageskarte!!! :  Auserdem gibts da immer lecker Tabletten!!!
Funktioniert jetzt wenigstens die Gabel von deinem Baumarkthobel? Habe an dem Tag glaube ich die ein oder andere Träne bei dir entdeckt!!!


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe an dem Tag glaube ich die ein oder andere Träne bei dir entdeckt!!!



das waren freudentränen


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

Wos issn überhabd midm Roland Mops??? Isser am End im Kerspinn steggn bliebn???
Häddnns nern hald vorm neischieben gscheid eifeddn müssn!!!!


----------



## Axalp (25. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal nur Rundfrage ...
> 
> nächste Woche Donnerstag jemand Bock auf nen Tagestripp ?! Spicak - Geisskopf - Ogau ?
> 
> ...



Zuviel Arbeit, kein Urlaub, Sheice, Punkt


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> das waren freudentränen


Des is fei a sträng Kadolischer Thräd!! Do wärd fei ned glogn gell zäfix!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Zuviel Arbeit, kein Urlaub, Sheice, Punkt


Zuviel Arbeit und Siemens??? RAlf Schumacher und erfolgreicher Rennfahrer??? Roland und Traumfigur???
Harald Junke und Milch??? Intense und Boxxer 2010???(Insiderwitz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zuviel Arbeit und Siemens??? RAlf Schumacher und erfolgreicher Rennfahrer??? Roland und Traumfigur???
> Harald Junke und Milch??? Intense und Boxxer 2010???(Insiderwitz)



Manche Leute erschlafen sich Ihren AT, andere arbeiten halt dafür.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Roland und Traumfigur???:



Brauchst amol widda a boa aufs Maul !!??
Kumm grod von mein Nachbarn und hob ma die richdige Stärgg ondrungn.
3 Weinscholle und 0,25 Brombeerlikör.
Mei Figur wändsd häsd häsd ka Brobleme mid Schbarglschdecher
Ich hob im Oberschängl mehra Musgln wi du im ganzn Körber.
Und des man i ernsd um 23.30 Uhr.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Brauchst amol widda a boa aufs Maul !!??
> Kumm grod von mein Nachbarn und hob ma die richdige Stärgg ondrungn.
> 3 Weinscholle und 0,25 Brombeerlikör.
> Mei Figur wändsd häsd häsd ka Brobleme mid Schbarglschdecher
> ...


Der einzche Musgl der bei dir dränierd is is dei Schließmusgl!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

4


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

3


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

2


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

gleich hob is!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juni 2009)

10000
Yes Baby!!! Endlich konni mi aus dem Thräd zurüggzign!!


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurückzukommen:

Fahren wir am Wochenende 'mal zum Balkenstein (neuer Trail)?

Treffpunkt wann, wo?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Nix werd des Wochenend gfoan.
Es werd getrauert.
Der King of Bob is dod.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

wat wie wer ist tot ... ?! kennt ma den ... ?


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nix werd des Wochenend gfoan.
> Es werd getrauert.
> Der King of Bob is dod.



Na sei doch froh, jetzt können wir unsere Kinder wieder sorglos draußen spielen lassen. 

Blöd, wenn man Medikamenten spielt, von denen man keine Ahnung hat (sofern das stimmt) .

*Trennung*

Bist jetzt wieder fit?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wat wie wer ist tot ... ?! kennt ma den ... ?



Wie kleine Jungs sagen würden: Der liebe Onkel Michael.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Na sei doch froh, jetzt können wir unsere Kinder wieder sorglos draußen spielen lassen.
> 
> Blöd, wenn man Medikamenten spielt, von denen man keine Ahnung hat (sofern das stimmt) .
> 
> ...



Bin leider die nächste Zeit ned fit !
Ich habe eine sogenannte Marschfraktur. Am Montag nächster Termin beim Ortho. Da bekomme ich dann eine Schiene oder ähnliches. 
Schonzeit 4-6 Wo. mindestens.
Ist mir aber wie immer egal. Wenns nimma weh tut wird gfoan.
Ja man muss erst mal einen dümmern als mich finden


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin leider die nächste Zeit ned fit !
> Ich habe eine sogenannte Marschfraktur. Am Montag nächster Termin beim Ortho. Da bekomme ich dann eine Schiene oder ähnliches.
> Schonzeit 4-6 Wo. mindestens.
> Ist mir aber wie immer egal. Wenns nimma weh tut wird gfoan.
> Ja man muss erst mal einen dümmern als mich finden



manchmal ists wirklich besser sich zu schonen ... 

vertrauen sie Ihrem Arzt  ... nicht ... aber Apotheker  zum "heilen" gibts sicherlich was unterstützendes... ist das nen Bruch oder wat anders ?


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin leider die nächste Zeit ned fit !
> Ich habe eine sogenannte Marschfraktur. Am Montag nächster Termin beim Ortho. Da bekomme ich dann eine Schiene oder ähnliches.
> Schonzeit 4-6 Wo. mindestens.



 S******!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn Ihr dort fahrt könnt Ihr ja auch mal da nachschauen.

Von Egloffstein bergauf (südlich) in Richtung Egloffsteinerhüll fahren. 600m nach dem Ortsausgangsschild rechts in Richtung "Burg" abzweigen. Nach 800m steht rechts das ehemalige Feuerwehrhaus (Anschlagtafel). Hier mit Rücksicht auf die Anwohner parken.
Zugang 		Gegenüber des Feuewehrhäuschens führt ein mit blauem Kreis markierter geteerter Weg in Richtung Wildpark/Felsentor und Willhelmsfelsen. Nach 170m zweigt der Wanderweg "Blaukreis" rechts ab und führt nach 70m in den Wald an die Hangkante zum Trubachtal. Hier zweigt rechts ein breiter Pfad ab, der an der Hangkante talaufwärts führt auf diesem erreicht man nach 200m den Aussichtspunkt des Felsens. Kurz vorher zweigt links ein steiler Pfad zum Wandfuß ab.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> manchmal ists wirklich besser sich zu schonen ...
> 
> vertrauen sie Ihrem Arzt  ... nicht ... aber Apotheker  zum "heilen" gibts sicherlich was unterstützendes... ist das nen Bruch oder wat anders ?



das ist ein Bruch:kotz: 
Das ist genauso wenn man ein Stück Metall nimmt, und es immer wieder biegt. Da bilden sich Risse ! Und genauso schaut mein Mittelfußknochen aus.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das ist ein Bruch:kotz:
> Das ist genauso wenn man ein Stück Metall nimmt, und es immer wieder biegt. Da bilden sich Risse ! Und genauso schaut mein Mittelfußknochen aus.



dann veredel deinen Körper bischen mit bischen Titan  - sorry ... 

dann mag Dich der Breyer vielleicht auch wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr dort fahrt könnt Ihr ja auch mal da nachschauen.
> 
> Von Egloffstein bergauf (südlich) in Richtung Egloffsteinerhüll fahren. 600m nach dem Ortsausgangsschild rechts in Richtung "Burg" abzweigen. Nach 800m steht rechts das ehemalige Feuerwehrhaus (Anschlagtafel). Hier mit Rücksicht auf die Anwohner parken.
> Zugang 		Gegenüber des Feuewehrhäuschens führt ein mit blauem Kreis markierter geteerter Weg in Richtung Wildpark/Felsentor und Willhelmsfelsen. Nach 170m zweigt der Wanderweg "Blaukreis" rechts ab und führt nach 70m in den Wald an die Hangkante zum Trubachtal. Hier zweigt rechts ein breiter Pfad ab, der an der Hangkante talaufwärts führt auf diesem erreicht man nach 200m den Aussichtspunkt des Felsens. Kurz vorher zweigt links ein steiler Pfad zum Wandfuß ab.



Schaschliktrail sind wir letzte Woche schon gefahren!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schaschliktrail sind wir letzte Woche schon gefahren!



Super!!
Ich dacht das ist was neues weil der beschriebene Weg zum Willhelmsfels führt.
Und Willhelmsfels hab ich dort droben noch nie gehört.

dann viell. dieser:
Über Pretzfeld oder Egloffstein nach Mostviel im Unteren Trubachtal. Hier auf großem Wanderparkplatz im Ort beim Gasthaus parken.
Zugang 		Vom Parkplatz führt ein rotmarkierter Wanderweg zwischen dem Wanderparkplatz und dem Gasthof den Hang empor, dann über eine Wiese und erreicht nach 250m bei einer Bank den Waldrand. Dort mündet er in einen breiteren Waldweg. Diesem nach rechts folgen. Nach 130m zweigt von diesem nach links ein weiterer Waldweg ab. Nach wenigen Metern zweigt von diesem wiederum ein schmaler Pfad ab, der Hangaufwärts zum Wandfuß der Unentwegtenwand führt.


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super!!
> Ich dacht das ist was neues weil der beschriebene Weg zum Willhelmsfels führt.
> Und Willhelmsfels hab ich dort droben noch nie gehört.
> 
> ...



Sind wir doch auch schon letztes Wochenende (zumindest die Hälfte, weil dann das Hageln begonnen hat) gefahren...


----------



## schu2000 (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich sag hiermit für PdS zu!!  Hatte heute wieder Röntgenkontrolle, der Doktor meinte "vollständige knöcherne Durchbauung", die zwei Brüche sind verheilt, an beiden Knochen nix mehr vom Bruchspalt zu sehen! So langsam wird die Hand jetzt wieder voll belastet, Krankengymnastik hab ich scho seit zwei Wochen, jetzt sind erstmal Forstautobahnen und leichte Trails angesagt und dann schaun mer übernächstes Wochenende oder so, was die Hand zum Gerumpel am Oko sagt  und wie sich die diversen neuen Teile am Giant machen 
Bier her


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also ich sag hiermit für PdS zu!!  Hatte heute wieder Röntgenkontrolle, der Doktor meinte "vollständige knöcherne Durchbauung", die zwei Brüche sind verheilt, an beiden Knochen nix mehr vom Bruchspalt zu sehen! So langsam wird die Hand jetzt wieder voll belastet, Krankengymnastik hab ich scho seit zwei Wochen, jetzt sind erstmal Forstautobahnen und leichte Trails angesagt und dann schaun mer übernächstes Wochenende oder so, was die Hand zum Gerumpel am Oko sagt  und wie sich die diversen neuen Teile am Giant machen
> Bier her



mut dat gleich der Oko sein ?! 

LAss uns lieber mal nen Tag Ono einplanen 
nicht das Du danach den 3. Bruch am Kahnbein hast ... 

Aber schön zu hören das es Bergauf geht ... 

@SChlumpf: wie siehts denn nun nächste Woche mal mit Grillen und Chillen und Quatschen über PdS aus ?! 
Mittwoche ?!


----------



## schu2000 (26. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mut dat gleich der Oko sein ?! :rolleyes



 ähm ja. streckenkenntnis und so...todesnohe gefällt mir die dh-strecke net und das gehüpfe find ich riskanter als das gebolze am oko...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ähm ja. streckenkenntnis und so...todesnohe gefällt mir die dh-strecke net und das gehüpfe find ich riskanter als das gebolze am oko...



wie de moanst ... abba wir schleifen di mid - a mid gips 
gib mal bescheid wann Du genau fährst ...


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurückzukommen:
> 
> Fahren wir am Wochenende 'mal zum Balkenstein (neuer Trail)?
> 
> Treffpunkt wann, wo?



ja, bin dabei, nur wann?? am sonntach oder samstach???


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, bin dabei, nur wann?? am sonntach oder samstach???



Bin eher für Sonntag. Wenn ich morgen fahr, dann nur am Nachmittag.

Können uns ja wieder beim Roland treffen. Dann kommen ein paar km zusammen.

Sonntag 10 Uhr?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bin eher für Sonntag. Wenn ich morgen fahr, dann nur am Nachmittag.
> 
> Können uns ja wieder beim Roland treffen. Dann kommen ein paar km zusammen.
> 
> Sonntag 10 Uhr?



Ja bohrt nur in meinen Wunden.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2009)

@ Sven: Na das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten.  Aber...... wenn du dich jetzt vor PDS noch einmal aufs Maul legst komme ich höchstpersönlich im Frankenwald vorbei um meinen Teil zu "schnellen" Genesung beizutragen!!!


@ PDS Rest: Meeting nächste Woche ist Ok. BEi mir wäre Donnerstag top!


@Starker August und MArkus: Kann zwar ohne PRobleme fahren aber bei Schlägen ziehts noch in der Schulter und Brust. Bin deshalb am Weekend noch raus!!

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Was hat Michael JAckson zu seinem Sohn gesagt, als dieser das erste mal auf seinem Schoß gesessen ist??.........




"In dir steckt ein großer Musiker!!"


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2009)

Frage an alle!!!!!
Was ist mit dem wolf???? Ist sein haus eingestürzt???


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2009)

@Saddamchen: lass uns doch Mittwoch ins Auge fassen ... aber aufpassen net zu sehr sonst brennts ... 

@Roland: mensch mensch schon Di bloss, bist doch noch unsere Geheimfavorit auf den 8. Platz in PdS ... sonst ist der Bernd so alleine in seiner "Seniorenrunde", wobei Runde ... alleine ... irgendwie ist da nen fehler drin ....


----------



## Axalp (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja bohrt nur in meinen Wunden.



Ich müsst halt noch mein Werkzeug bei Dir holen. Wir treffen uns nicht bei Dir, um Dich zu quälen. 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ PDS Rest: Meeting nächste Woche ist Ok. BEi mir wäre Donnerstag top!



Top! 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Starker August und MArkus: Kann zwar ohne PRobleme fahren aber bei Schlägen ziehts noch in der Schulter und Brust. Bin deshalb am Weekend noch raus!!



Sag doch gleich Du willst lieber am Pool liegen!!! Oder hat die Schwiegermutter wieder eingeladen?


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2009)

bei mir sonnatch ok, mitn neua freak


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: lass uns doch Mittwoch ins Auge fassen ... aber aufpassen net zu sehr sonst brennts ...
> 
> @Roland: mensch mensch schon Di bloss, bist doch noch unsere Geheimfavorit auf den 8. Platz in PdS ... sonst ist der Bernd so alleine in seiner "Seniorenrunde", wobei Runde ... alleine ... irgendwie ist da nen fehler drin ....





Axalp schrieb:


> Ich müsst halt noch mein Werkzeug bei Dir holen. Wir treffen uns nicht bei Dir, um Dich zu quälen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Mittwoch geht nicht. Kann wie gesagt Donnerstag oder Freitag anbieten.Wir können auch eine Woche später, da meine China Reise ausfällt!

Allerdings überlege ich ernsthaft die ganze PDS Sache zu canceln bei den ungeheuren Beleidigungen, welche ich hier erdulden muss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei mir sonnatch ok, mitn neua freak


Wenns bis do no häld und ned brichd!!!
Mach amol a boor Bilder von der schwarzn Sollbruchstelle !!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2009)

Ja Beda mach amol a boa Bilder von deiner neua Subbnschüssl.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Beda mach amol a boa Bilder von deiner neua Subbnschüssl.


Obber ohne Blitz, ned das gleich zu Staub zerfälld!!!


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2009)

ihr deppn


----------



## B3ppo (27. Juni 2009)

> @ PDS Rest: Meeting nächste Woche ist Ok. BEi mir wäre Donnerstag top!



Passt, kann da allerdings erst so ab halb 8. 
Hier in Tübingen pisst es den ganzen Tag wie Sau... zum Glück will ich net biken


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Passt, kann da allerdings erst so ab halb 8.
> Hier in Tübingen pisst es den ganzen Tag wie Sau... zum Glück will ich net biken



Was machst a in Dübingen !? In dea frängischn spield die Musig.


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was machst a in Dübingen !? In dea frängischn spield die Musig.



Sei neua Hobel zusammenschweissen damit's schneller geliefert wird...


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

wann morgen ??? beim roland


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann morgen ??? beim roland



Von mir aus um 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt beim Roland.

Ist der Jochen auch mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von mir aus um 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt beim Roland.
> 
> Ist der Jochen auch mit dabei?



hoff scho, oder sind wir die letzten überlebenden der leutenbacher truppe







[/URL][/IMG]  

kommen noch die roten 2200 dt swiss laufräder ran


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2009)

Endlich amol a gscheida Farb.Mid die rodn Felgn schauds subba aus.
*Obba mol schaua wie lang.*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> hoff scho, oder sind wir die letzten überlebenden der leutenbacher truppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut schon gut aus (besser als des alte).

Aber was noch besser ausschaut ist die Mauer dahinter.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

ich hoff bloss das die mauer länger hält wie des freak


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

wolln hoff, das des dreckswetter morgen besser wird als heut, sonst wern mer alle 5min klatschnass


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wolln hoff, das des dreckswetter morgen besser wird als heut, sonst wern mer alle 5min klatschnass



*Also ich bersönlich find des Wedda subba*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schaut schon gut aus (besser als des alte).
> 
> Aber was noch besser ausschaut ist die Mauer dahinter.


Vor allem der Wasserhohn in der Mauer!!

Ka Vergleich zum Orange-Blaua Augenquäler!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Also ich bersönlich find des Wedda subba*


Yes!!!


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juni 2009)

Ich ghör fei a nu zu die birdrider 
morgen um zehna


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich ghör fei a nu zu die birdrider
> morgen um zehna



Bisd ja eh nie do. Wennsd Zeid hosd, hosd ka Lusd und wennsd Lusd hosd , hosd ka Zeid.
Bisd du middn B.B. aus H verwannd.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

werdn morgen evt mal in wichsensta schau, da gibs doch den ausischtfelsen wo bernd erzählt hat, do solln 180 stufen runter gehn


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werdn morgen evt mal in wichsensta schau, da gibs doch den ausischtfelsen wo bernd erzählt hat, do solln 180 stufen runter gehn


Schau fei!!
1. Is morgn eh alles sachnoß !!
und 
2. Erdbefahrung ohne mich  ged scho amol gorned!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2009)

@PDS-ler: Wos issn etz mid Donnersdoch? Bleibds etz dabei odder wos?
Momendaner Stand: I, MArkus, Drogenhändler1 sin dabei und wos is etz mid Dogenhändler2 bzw. dem Resd? 
@ Schoschi: mir sän fei ned dei Zilli! Bei uns derfsd fei dei Meinung sogn!!
@ Sven: Wi schaudsn bei dir aus??


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDS-ler: Wos issn etz mid Donnersdoch? Bleibds etz dabei odder wos?
> Momendaner Stand: I, MArkus, Drogenhändler1 sin dabei und wos is etz mid Dogenhändler2 bzw. dem Resd?
> @ Schoschi: mir sän fei ned dei Zilli! Bei uns derfsd fei dei Meinung sogn!!
> @ Sven: Wi schaudsn bei dir aus??



Donnerstag passt. Den Erlanger Bernd müssen wir noch fragen. 

Wer ist denn Schoschi?


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schau fei!!
> 1. Is morgn eh alles sachnoß !!
> und
> 2. Erdbefahrung ohne mich  ged scho amol gorned!!!



zu 1. sind doch betonstufen
zu 2. sind doch betonstufen, und fals du erstbefahrung meinst, des sind wir ja gewohnt , ohn dich


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *@PDS-ler: Wos issn etz mid Donnersdoch? Bleibds etz dabei odder wos?
> Momendaner Stand: I, MArkus, Drogenhändler1 sin dabei und wos is etz mid Dogenhändler2 bzw. dem Resd? *
> @ Schoschi: mir sän fei ned dei Zilli! Bei uns derfsd fei dei Meinung sogn!!
> @ Sven: Wi schaudsn bei dir aus??



koast mi a dazu rechna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juni 2009)

Heud vor am Johr sämmer auf der Heidelberger Hüddn um dera Zeid ghoggd!!


----------



## Schoschi (28. Juni 2009)

Ja ja, bin scho nu doo. Les a immer schö mit, Donnerstag ist bei mir schlecht, kä Dsäid...........eigentlich, aber in meiner Position kann ich natürlich auch weng später auf die Nachtschicht.......


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2009)

@roland
fotos sen in meinen album, kannst sie selbst reinstelln, geh jetzt nochweng biken


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> fotos sen in meinen album, kannst sie selbst reinstelln, geh jetzt nochweng biken



Ja, ich denk a, das der des heut a weng zu anspruchslos war


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2009)

Weil wir es heute davon ghabt am, ich werd mir das hier bestellen.
http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...ert-SmarTube-Trinkschlauch-fuer-Flaschen.html

sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Weil wir es heute davon ghabt am, ich werd mir das hier bestellen.
> http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...ert-SmarTube-Trinkschlauch-fuer-Flaschen.html
> 
> sonst noch jemand Interesse?


War gerade auf der Seite von deinem Link!
"Trinkschlauch für Flaschen"!!! Ist genau das richtige für dich!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2009)

Der Peter,Markus, Jochen und ich waren heute wieder mal in der Eg. Gegend unterwegs.
Die Bilder stammen vom neuen Trail. Lässt sich super fahren ist nur etwas wicki, wicki heute gewesen. Danach sind wir Richtung Wichsenst. um endlich mal den Treppenweg den der B:B. aus H. empfohlen hat unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Aber das war der totale Reinfall alles sau eng und zugewachsen, rentiert sich nicht mehr das zu fahren. danach über Rödelfels und Hagenbach nach Hause. Im ganzen 1000 HM und 41 KM.
Leider bin ich nicht mit drauf da ich mit dem Peter seiner Kamera fotographieren musste.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Pat und Patachon





[/URL][/IMG]
Der Starke





[/URL][/IMG]
Der Blinde





[/URL][/IMG]
OstScharzwälder





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War gerade auf der Seite von deinem Link!
> "Trinkschlauch für Flaschen"!!! Ist genau das richtige für dich!!



ja bestell mir einen Trinkschlauch für Flaschen mit! Das passt.
Fürn Breyer nimmst gleich a paar mehr.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2009)

roland , danke fürs reinstellen, war schnell nochmal schotterrunden dreha mit mein schätzla.


@jochen, für mich auch bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2009)

werd morgen um 1530uhr ab rotenbühl a tour machen, hat kanner zeit von euch hirschen (ausser roland, der arm sack)


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War gerade auf der Seite von deinem Link!
> "Trinkschlauch für Flaschen"!!! Ist genau das richtige für dich!!



D.h. ich darf für dich auch gleich einen mitbestellen


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2009)

Mal was erfreuliches im momentanen tiefen Tal der Tränen.
Hab ich mir heute bestellt. Allerdings nur den Rahmen. Der Rest liegt irgendwie bei mir rum.


----------



## Axalp (29. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal was erfreuliches im momentanen tiefen Tal der Tränen.
> Hab ich mir heute bestellt. Allerdings nur den Rahmen. Der Rest liegt irgendwie bei mir rum.





RolandMC schrieb:


> *Kein neues Bike 2009 !! *








Wir wollen mal ehrlich sein: Neuer Rahmen = neues Bike. Der Peter und ich sind da schon einer Meinung!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal ehrlich sein: Neuer Rahmen = neues Bike. Der Peter und ich sind da schon einer Meinung!!!



*Hey*das ist ja kein Bike !!!! Das ist nur ein Rahmen.
Und es steht nicht dort kein neuer Rahmen 2009


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal ehrlich sein: Neuer Rahmen = neues Bike. Der Peter und ich sind da schon einer Meinung!!!



Der Peter und du! Das ist wie ein grosser luftleerer Raum.
Ich will mal für mich ehrlich sein. Das ist kein neues Bike.

Ausser beim Peter der hat ein neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juni 2009)

@Saddamchen: was macht eigentlich der Schlumpf am Bein ?! 

Wie wird das Donnerstag ablaufen ?! Gemütlich grillen und saufen - nur planen und nix saufen ... etc. ...


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDS-ler: Wos issn etz mid Donnersdoch? Bleibds etz dabei odder wos?
> Momendaner Stand: I, MArkus, Drogenhändler1 sin dabei und wos is etz mid Dogenhändler2 bzw. dem Resd?
> @ Schoschi: mir sän fei ned dei Zilli! Bei uns derfsd fei dei Meinung sogn!!
> @ Sven: Wi schaudsn bei dir aus??



Wann gehtsn uhrzeitlich los? Is halt a verf*ckte Fahrerei...das ganze is bei Dir? ich denk aber scho dass ich vorbeikomm. Ab ca. 18:30 würds bei mir gehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann gehtsn uhrzeitlich los? Is halt a verf*ckte Fahrerei...das ganze is bei Dir? ich denk aber scho dass ich vorbeikomm. Ab ca. 18:30 würds bei mir gehen.



jo beim Berndsche ... noa wennn der Oberfrange kummd müss mer foast des Feuer lighdn und grilln


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: was macht eigentlich der Schlumpf am Bein ?!
> 
> Wie wird das Donnerstag ablaufen ?! Gemütlich grillen und saufen - nur planen und nix saufen ... etc. ...





schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann gehtsn uhrzeitlich los? Is halt a verf*ckte Fahrerei...das ganze is bei Dir? ich denk aber scho dass ich vorbeikomm. Ab ca. 18:30 würds bei mir gehen.





JansonJanson schrieb:


> jo beim Berndsche ... noa wennn der Oberfrange kummd müss mer foast des Feuer lighdn und grilln


Also wenn der Sven kommt müssen wir ja fast saufen, da der Kerl ja nüchtern nicht zu ertragen ist!!!
Alsooooo...
Wenn Sven ab 18:30 könnte  würde ich das einfach mal so vorschlagen. Dann kann der Schoschi auch noch was schlucken bevor er auf Schicht muss. 
Da das ganze ja  nicht in Stress ausarten soll wäre mein Vorschlag:
Ich besorge Grillkohle und einen Kasten Weizen. Fleisch bringt jeder selber mit. Salat??? Also ich hau mir mir mein Steak auch einfach in ne Semmel rein und gut is! Was meint ihr. Pitu und Eiswürfel habe ich auch. Wenn also noch jemand ein paar Limetten mitbringt dann......

Meinungen??


----------



## Axalp (29. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenn der Sven kommt müssen wir ja fast saufen, da der Kerl ja nüchtern nicht zu ertragen ist!!!
> Alsooooo...
> Wenn Sven ab 18:30 könnte  würde ich das einfach mal so vorschlagen. Dann kann der Schoschi auch noch was schlucken bevor er auf Schicht muss.
> Da das ganze ja  nicht in Stress ausarten soll wäre mein Vorschlag:
> ...



Ich denke die Erlanger Fraktion kann erst so ab 19 Uhr (Einzelhandel ). Aber 18:30 Uhr ist ja, wenn's nach den Hausener Uhren geht 19 Uhr... 

Salat? Beim Männergrillen ist das doch eh nur die Deko.Von mir aus nicht nötig. Ein paar Soßen, Ketchup, Brot, basst.

Limetten kann ich aus dem Laden mitbringen.


----------



## B3ppo (29. Juni 2009)

So wieder im schönen Franken angekommen.
Donnerstag schaff ich 1900 Abfahrt Erlangen  aber bis in Hausen der Grill heiß wird dauerts eh 


> Salat? Beim Männergrillen ist das doch eh nur die Deko


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juni 2009)

joah passt ..... was sagt denn die Erlanger Crew ... Auto oder Bike ?!

Der Bernd G. wäre ja jetzt auch sicherlich bereit zu fahren, nachdem er den Alkohol verschmäht ... ?!


----------



## kubikjch (29. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Salat? Beim Männergrillen
> .



Welche Männer denn?


----------



## macmount (29. Juni 2009)

hallo, ihr übl(ich)en Väddächdichn - zwaa wochn oone indernett - ko mir mol aaner widdär an überbligg verschaffn - gibbds oich nu alla? is irchendwos bsonders bassierd?
täterä, der Wolf


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Peter und du! Das ist wie ein grosser luftleerer Raum.
> Ich will mal für mich ehrlich sein. Das ist kein neues Bike.
> 
> Ausser beim Peter der hat ein neues Bike.



wo denn??? nur a andra farb, ober ned so schö wie mei bunda kistn war
 glückwunsch zum neua rahma roland, dann geht dei heilung gleich schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo, ihr übl(ich)en Väddächdichn - zwaa wochn oone indernett - ko mir mol aaner widdär an überbligg verschaffn - gibbds oich nu alla? is irchendwos bsonders bassierd?
> täterä, der Wolf



und wolf, alter hirsch, bist scho eigezogn, dann kannt endlich wieder biken


----------



## kubikjch (29. Juni 2009)

Servus Wolf, ja wo warst denn du die ganze Zeit? Baustell abgehakt?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo denn??? nur a andra farb, ober ned so schö wie mei bunda kistn war
> glückwunsch zum neua rahma roland, dann geht dei heilung gleich schneller


ich hob etz für die nächsten 2 Wochn an Gibsschuh.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> hallo, ihr übl(ich)en Väddächdichn - zwaa wochn oone indernett - ko mir mol aaner widdär an überbligg verschaffn - gibbds oich nu alla? is irchendwos bsonders bassierd?
> täterä, der Wolf



Grüß di Longhorada Bombnlecha.
Senn dei Deemax scho eigfoan. Wann feasdn widda mid.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hob etz für die nächsten 2 Wochn an Gibsschuh.


Des gibd a schöns Düfdla bei dem Wedder!!!:kotz:


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des gibd a schöns Düfdla bei dem Wedder!!!:kotz:



so an duft, wennst dei hosentür auf mächst


----------



## macmount (29. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wolf, alter hirsch, bist scho eigezogn, dann kannt endlich wieder biken



ja - ledsda woch eizoogn - alles nu chaotisch - wär mol widdär miidfohrn - o aan sunndoch - samsdooch mussi nu ärbärdn - gsedsd denn foll däss ihr mi miidnemmd - die kondi is kombledd im aarsc... -*bin fasd a johr nimmär gforn
bis nochärd där Wolf


----------



## macmount (29. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grüß di Longhorada Bombnlecha.
> Senn dei Deemax scho eigfoan. Wann feasdn widda mid.


widdsbold - aigfoorn - bin froh wenni nu auf där schloidär grood siddsn koo - wos maxxd denn du scho widdär mid am gibbsfuus??? bisd scho widdär mol während där fohrd obgschdieng???


----------



## macmount (29. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Wolf, ja wo warst denn du die ganze Zeit? Baustell abgehakt?


niggs mehr bauschdell - aigedsoong - (wenigsdns deoredisch kaa bauschdell mehr) - ich waas gor ned wu all des glumbb herkummd - der ganze undere schdogg is foll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ja - ledsda woch eizoogn - alles nu chaotisch - wär mol widdär miidfohrn - o aan sunndoch - samsdooch mussi nu ärbärdn - gsedsd denn foll däss ihr mi miidnemmd - die kondi is kombledd im aarsc... -*bin fasd a johr nimmär gforn
> bis nochärd där Wolf



Do wadsd obba bis ich widda konn !! Vielleichd konn i dich am Berg nau überholln.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des gibd a schöns Düfdla bei dem Wedder!!!:kotz:



ich hob dabei nur on mei Frau gedochd. Denn mein Schatzilein muss etz nur noch die hälfd Soggn von mir waschn.
Wenns zu arch werd mid dem Wohlgeruch kummd a Aldidüdn drüber.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus Wolf, ja wo warst denn du die ganze Zeit? Baustell abgehakt?



Warscheinli Wasser holn on der Quelln die läffd im Momend nur a bissl Longsom.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

@ErlangerChaoten: geht heute Abend mal wieder ne größere Gruppe für ne Tour zam ?! Bzw. Bernd fals de Bock hast ... ?! und der SChlumpf nimmer Hallo sagt


----------



## Axalp (30. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @ErlangerChaoten: geht heute Abend mal wieder ne größere Gruppe für ne Tour zam ?! Bzw. Bernd fals de Bock hast ... ?! und der SChlumpf nimmer Hallo sagt



Keine Zeit heute Abend. Ich fahr morgen 'ne Runde.


----------



## B3ppo (30. Juni 2009)

Bin heut abend raus. 
Morgen 6.30 bei mir Abfahrt Richtung N!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Keine Zeit heute Abend. Ich fahr morgen 'ne Runde.



soag bscheid ... hoab morgn frei


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin heut abend raus.
> Morgen 6.30 bei mir Abfahrt Richtung N!



ei ei geht klar


----------



## B3ppo (30. Juni 2009)

> soag bscheid ... hoab morgn frei





> ei ei geht klar




Du hast frei, fährst aber mit mir um halb sieben nach Nürnberg, cool


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

ah ... sorry   ... hab natürlich Donnerstag frei ... morgen normal malochen


----------



## Axalp (30. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ah ... sorry   ... hab natürlich Donnerstag frei ... morgen normal malochen



Du sollst weniger Porno-Bike-Bilder anschauen. Dann ist man auch konzentrierter.

*Neue Bikes 2010:*


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2009)

Nix , du kaft der a SX.

fohr morgen auch, aber pottensta und klumpental und 601 und und und


----------



## Axalp (30. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Nix , du kaft der a SX.



Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
Ich setz da halt voll auf den Friedel... 



peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen auch, aber pottensta und klumpental und 601 und und und



würd ich auch sehr gern, aber Arbeit ohne Ende bei uns...


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2009)

ich mach ihn am lago mal den mund wässrig von einen andren bike, und zufällig hät ich einen käufer für sein sx, dann würds wenigsten mal für sein zweck benutz werdn


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich mach ihn am lago mal den mund wässrig von einen andren bike, und zufällig hät ich einen käufer für sein sx, dann würds wenigsten mal für sein zweck benutz werdn



Ach ja gehst mal wieder an den lago. seufz
So wie es aussieht, bin ich irgendwie der einzige der die Stellung hält.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2009)

sei bloss ruhig,jetzt hab ich bold 7 wochen frei, und muss allans durch die wälder und berge fohren, ich glaub ich muss vorm lago nochmal in die berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

ich denk bei mir geht vor 3 Wochen nix. Blos aweng All Mountain viell.
Aber im Winter bin ich bestimmt fit


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber im Winter bin ich bestimmt fit


Du meinst bestimmt fett oder?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt fett oder?



Eigentlich meinte ich fit. Denn ich hatte heuer sehr viel Spargel
Wenn du verstehst.


----------



## macmount (30. Juni 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich fit. Denn ich hatte heuer sehr viel Spargel
> Wenn du verstehst.



wos issn nochäd scho widdä mid dir - schowiddär käbbdn ahab???


----------



## Axalp (1. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> sei bloss ruhig,jetzt hab ich bold 7 wochen frei, und muss allans durch die wälder und berge fohren, ich glaub ich muss vorm lago nochmal in die berg



Hast' nicht doch Lust auf sowas?:


----------



## B3ppo (1. Juli 2009)

Lets Gets?


----------



## Axalp (1. Juli 2009)

La Grande Conche bei Les Crosets (SUI)


----------



## Axalp (1. Juli 2009)

Na sowas blödes aber auch :


----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hast' nicht doch Lust auf sowas?:



und wo sen do die technischen passagen des ist ja wie a schotterautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2009)

mei urlaub hat sich geändert, ich hab scho ab morgen frei


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei urlaub hat sich geändert, ich hab scho ab morgen frei



Subba Häsd hald noch zwa Wochn gwarded.


----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Subba Häsd hald noch zwa Wochn gwarded.


 

in 2 wochn hab ich immer noch frei
am samstach macht der nordpark auf


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> in 2 wochn hab ich immer noch frei
> am samstach macht der nordpark auf



Die Projekte häufen sich. Die Zeit verrinnt wie Sand zwischen meinen Fingern.


----------



## B3ppo (1. Juli 2009)

Nordpark Innsbruck?


----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Nordpark Innsbruck?



ja, würd sogar mich mal intressieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei urlaub hat sich geändert, ich hab scho ab morgen frei


Häd am Freidoch evtl. a Zeid. Wos mansdn?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juli 2009)

@PDS-ler: Übrigens, wär seinen Harndrang unter Kontrolle hat kann morgen gerne eine Badehose mitbringen.
Sollte bei iirgenjemanden noch Grillsoße rumstehen kanns auch nix schaden.
Also jeder bringt morgen seine Männergrillausrüstung (Steak und Brot oder Brötchen) mit gelle!!! Ich stell Weizen Holzkohle, Limejuice, Pitu und crushed ice!!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juli 2009)

yes yes ..... Alk .... 

würde sagen der Breyer Stellt seine Bikes , soweit wieder in Gang gesetzt, für nen Pool Jump zur verfügung 

greeeeeets


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häd am Freidoch evtl. a Zeid. Wos mansdn?



du hast evt. zeit, also hast doch ka zeit.
werd freitag  so um 10.30  a tour fohren


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hast evt. zeit, also hast doch ka zeit.
> werd freitag  so um 10.30  a tour fohren



Wos machsdn du scho auf
Ist doch heut dei erster Doch Urlaub.


----------



## Domm. (2. Juli 2009)

@Wolf
Wecha Deiner Kondi brauchst Da ka sorng machn, die Jungs ham a Optimales Leistungsmanädschmed drauf. Do kummst jeden Berch Berch locker nauf, ohne zamzubrechen. Und nunderwärz is halt don "Batterie leer", danoch sicht ma gleich den Starken August unten ankumma und frächd si, Wie schafft der alle Schüsselstellen am Stügg???.

@Jan
Den Bernd sei Dschieda werd ned für Poolsprünge doo sei,
er hätts ober ruhich amol in Pool neihalden könna. Des steht beim local Dealer mit so viel Dreck, dass ma auf dem ersten Blick gleich den ganzen Unfallhergang rekonstuieren kann.

@Erlanger
Im nächsten Monat könnte ich unter der Woche fast immer ab ca.16 Uhr Fahrbereit in Erlangen stehen. Wichtig wäre nur dass ich am Abend zuvor bescheid weiß.
Auf Kalchi, Ratsberg oÄ wär ich schon geil. Falls der Jan mit dabei ist,
kannst mich ja mal anklingeln, SMS kann ich auch wieder lesen, ich guck namlich nicht mehr täglich rein.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos machsdn du scho auf
> Ist doch heut dei erster Doch Urlaub.



mauern und sta schleppen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mauern und sta schleppen



Schwer ist das Los des Freeriders.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mauern und sta schleppen



baust wohl a paar ordentliche Anfahrtswege?..........net so lieblos positionierte Steinbrocken wie die vom Roland!!!!


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> baust wohl a paar ordentliche Anfahrtswege?..........net so lieblos positionierte Steinbrocken wie die vom Roland!!!!



am sonntach sind wir bei dir daham vorbei gfohren, auf hoffnung a brotzeit und a halb zu bekomma, aber worst ned daham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> baust wohl a paar ordentliche Anfahrtswege?..........net so lieblos positionierte Steinbrocken wie die vom Roland!!!!



Des war auch ein Freeride Anfahrtsweg. Ned so ein XC Weg.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

Alle Grill -und Saufköpfe wieder fit ?


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alle Grill -und Saufköpfe wieder fit ?



ich fohr nacher mit bernd die trailtour, spätestens danach ist er wieder alkfrei


----------



## Axalp (3. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Alle Grill -und Saufköpfe wieder fit ?



Klar - ich hock schon wieder a Stund im Büro... 

Wir waren ja alle ganz brav gestern, vor allem der Bernd.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr nacher mit bernd die trailtour, spätestens danach ist er wieder alkfrei



Do had er wenigstens widda a Ausred wenn mid Kondi und versetzn ned so klabbt.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klar - ich hock schon wieder a Stund im Büro...
> 
> Wir waren ja alle ganz brav gestern, vor allem der Bernd.



auweh auweh, des werd wieder was wern ,mit den hirsch, endweder kommt er ned oder er hört mittendrinn auf, weil er platt ist, mal guckn ob er heut des wolfieck macht


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Klar - ich hock schon wieder a Stund im Büro...
> 
> Wir waren ja alle ganz brav gestern, vor allem der Bernd.



Das glaube ich gleich. Er hatte es ja nicht weit ins Bett.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> auweh auweh, des werd wieder was wern ,mit den hirsch, endweder kommt er ned oder er hört mittendrinn auf, weil er platt ist, mal guckn ob er heut des wolfieck macht



Er werd sich wahrscheinlich ins Wolfieck nei kotzen.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er werd sich wahrscheinlich ins Wolfieck nei kotzen.



schau ned soviel hochtourenfotos an, sonder schau lieber das dei dreckshaxn wieder fit werd, die berch rufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> schau ned soviel hochtourenfotos an, sonder schau lieber das dei dreckshaxn wieder fit werd, die berch rufen



jo ... die Berch rufn um sie Berg zu moschen


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juli 2009)

Gibts schon Pläne für Sonntag? Der Dicke hat sein Norco net, der Ossi hat die Family da und der Rest ist Invalide??


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Der Dicke hat sein Norco net, der Ossi hat die Family da und der Rest ist Invalide??


----------



## Schoschi (3. Juli 2009)

Ist gestern wenigstens nochwas konkretes rausgekommen wenn ihr euch wider erwarten nicht mol gescheit ongemogglt habt?
Soll ich irgedwas einkaufen oder sowas, irgendwie ist das mit dem Proviant noch net geklärt oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ist gestern wenigstens nochwas konkretes rausgekommen wenn ihr euch wider erwarten nicht mol gescheit ongemogglt habt?
> Soll ich irgedwas einkaufen oder sowas, irgendwie ist das mit dem Proviant noch net geklärt oder?


Mir hom alles glärd:
1. Jeder nimmd a odder zwa Räder mid.
2. Wir nemma a Grill und wos zu Grilln mid
3. Wir nehma wos zum Saufn mid.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juli 2009)

... joah muss schon sagen ... ham wirlich viel geklärt gestern, aber das wichtigste war der Lockruf 

...Aber, war auch die überlegung mal in die Metro zu fahren und dort einzukaufen bei Bedarf, Christopher bzw. ich glaub meine Chefin hat auch nen Ausweiss 

Sunndoach nu a dour in ner Frangischn ? abba ned um 9 dordn sa ! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

so , wieder zurück von der tour
rotnebühl-neideck-trail muggendorf-trail nach moritz-altersheimtrail-weiss marter-rabenecktrail-berg des schweigens-adlerst-rasengitterberg-blockmeer-hangkantentrail-höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-muschelqu-wolfieck-feierabend. schön warm wars heut und 46.4km und 1150hm.

@erlanger bande
also ich wär am sonntag bereit was zu fohren in der fränkischen, wann wollt der denn los???  treffn könnt mer uns in behringersmühl, dann auf trail nach pottensta- püttlachtal hinter zum hangkantentrai(den kennt ihr glaub ich noch ned) dan hoch nach elbersberg, den höhenweg bis zum 601. dann nochmal rauf und den uhltrail runter, dann auf trail zurück nach behringersm


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juli 2009)

@starker_august: moag abba ned a 1500hm Tour bei 30°C im Schaddn machn.... 
Also Treffen so auf 10.00Uhr wäre noch ok ...


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juli 2009)

1000 in Behringersmühl wär ok, was glaubst denn wie lang deine vorgeschlagene Tour ist? Hangkante ist doch nach dem Blockmeer oder net?


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

1000uhr ist ok
hangkante ist eine andre, und nein keine 1500hm sondern 1700hm
schmarrn, sen ca 600-1000hm, wie mer lust ham.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2009)

Macht ner euere 1500 HM. Des schad euch ned. Froh wär ich wenn ich mid könnd. heul


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1000uhr ist ok
> hangkante ist eine andre, und nein keine 1500hm sondern 1700hm
> schmarrn, sen ca 600-1000hm, wie mer lust ham.



vielleicht geht  jochen und wolfi a mit


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juli 2009)

nu muss nur noch der Bernd mid komma ... dann ists guad ... 

und aaagendlich noch der olle Oland, denn is sunst kanna dabei der so sauwaaaft wie der


----------



## kubikjch (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denk scho das ich dabei bin


----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2009)

Hi, Leute komme Sonntag vorraussichtlich auch.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Plan:

Sa, 11.07.: Ochsenkopf
So, 12.07.: Osternohe

Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere Mitfahrer.

Dieses Wochenende fall ich aus genannten Gründen aus.

off-topic: Jan Du Pfeife... sich einfach verdrücken und mich mit Deiner Zilli alleine lassen...


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2009)

@roland
mach mal a foto von dei neua kistn


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> mach mal a foto von dei neua kistn



Wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf!!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2009)

ich kanns ja morgen mal testen und eisaua
super kistn, wie schwer??


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich kanns ja morgen mal testen und eisaua
> super kistn, wie schwer??



Ähnlich wies Freak denk ich viell. 500g schwerer oder leichter.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2009)

Wo ist den das in Behringersmühle?
Von Ebs kommend in Beringersmühle nach links über den Fluß und dann gleich wieder rechts auf den Wanderparkplatz?


----------



## kubikjch (4. Juli 2009)

Ja genau, in B-Mühle abbiegen Richtung Ailsfeldtal und dann rechts der Parkplatz


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaud ganz basabl aus di Kisdn. Blos die silberna XT Kurbln bassn überhabd ned. Endweder weisse odder schwarze. Wobei schwarz besser wär wallsd dann widder den Kondrasd zum weisn Rohma hosd.
Guggsd du:
(Ish was das des schwarz ned ganz bassd. Hob blus schnell midm Phodoshop a Holzfeller neigmixd!)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/403743]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juli 2009)

@Saddamachen: kummsd morgn a mid #?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja genau, in B-Mühle abbiegen Richtung Ailsfeldtal und dann rechts der Parkplatz



Danke.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamachen: kummsd morgn a mid #?!


Mir sän morgn Middoch bei Bekandn zum Grilln eigloden. Ko alos ned.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamachen: kummsd morgn a mid #?!



 der kommt ja nedmol mit , wenn er , sagt er kommt mit, also is besser er sagt nix..........


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schaud ganz basabl aus di Kisdn. Blos die silberna XT Kurbln bassn überhabd ned. Endweder weisse odder schwarze. Wobei schwarz besser wär wallsd dann widder den Kondrasd zum weisn Rohma hosd.
> Guggsd du:
> (Ish was das des schwarz ned ganz bassd. Hob blus schnell midm Phodoshop a Holzfeller neigmixd!)
> 
> ...



Ja hosd rechd obba die senn nu rechd gud. Wennis verkaf grichi nix mehr für die Kurbln. Also müssns ersd amol dro bleim.


----------



## kubikjch (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen, bin heut leider net dabei. Mach a Kondirunden Richtung Aufsess. Kondi kann ich brauchn, weil Tecknik hab ich ja auch keine


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, bin heut leider net dabei. Mach a Kondirunden Richtung Aufsess. Kondi kann ich brauchn, weil Tecknik hab ich ja auch keine



Ja des stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (5. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja des stimmt.



Was machtn dei Kondi, Quasi?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Was machtn dei Kondi, Quasi?



ich brauch ka Kondi. Ich foa ja ned.
Na Gott sei Dank bisd rechtzeidich daham zu Glös und Fleisch.


----------



## kubikjch (5. Juli 2009)

Na, Kroketten mit Lende 

Ich denk die hab ich mir nach 65 km und 550 hm jetzt verdient.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2009)

So, erste Probeausfahrt mit neu überarbeiteten DHL Bomber hinter mir, gepimpt mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Gabel- und Freeridetechnik Rot.
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach paar Km gings dann ganz gut, auch uphilltauglich. Nächste Woche wenn Roland sei Huf wieder ganz ist gehts dann zum Geheimtraining. Ist halt Sackschwer das Teil, jetzt kommen noch Zauberreifen vom Local Dealer drauf nächste Woche und dann bin ich gewappnet für PDS!


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2009)

Was geht am Dienstag? Will schon früh ne Runde in der Fränkischen drehen, hat zufällig jemand Zeit und muss rein zufällig nicht auf Arbeit sein?


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was geht am Dienstag? Will schon früh ne Runde in der Fränkischen drehen, hat zufällig jemand Zeit und muss rein zufällig nicht auf Arbeit sein?



ich schoschi hab zeit und lust,aber langsam werd gfohrn, wann willst den los und wo treffpkt, des passt mer gans gut mit dir, denn mittag fohr ich dann nochmal mitn bike nach bamberch


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, erste Probeausfahrt mit neu überarbeiteten DHL Bomber hinter mir, gepimpt mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Gabel- und Freeridetechnik Rot.
> Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach paar Km gings dann ganz gut, auch uphilltauglich. Nächste Woche wenn Roland sei Huf wieder ganz ist gehts dann zum Geheimtraining. Ist halt Sackschwer das Teil, jetzt kommen noch Zauberreifen vom Local Dealer drauf nächste Woche und dann bin ich gewappnet für PDS!



gewöhnungbedürftig ?


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2009)

ja ja der schosch, jetzt hat er all zam für pds, bloss des wichtigste hat er vergessen, die kontie


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> gewöhnungbedürftig ?



ja, man muss treten.....das bin ich nicht gewöhnt.......


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich schoschi hab zeit und lust,aber langsam werd gfohrn, wann willst den los und wo treffpkt, des passt mer gans gut mit dir, denn mittag fohr ich dann nochmal mitn bike nach bamberch



waas net, was technisches wär mir recht, kannst du was vorschlagen........is mich wurscht......uhrzeit ab 9 sag ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> waas net, was technisches wär mir recht, kannst du was vorschlagen........is mich wurscht......uhrzeit ab 9 sag ich mal



alle klaro, 9.00 matterhornwand


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2009)

jup, ist gut


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ja, man muss treten.....das bin ich nicht gewöhnt.......



ach soooo


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe in meinem Leben viel Geld für Fahrräder, für die Zilli und für Riegel ausgegeben, den Rest musste ich an den Roth für die Federgabel abtreten....
Schorsch D.

Der ist auch gut.


----------



## Domm. (5. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Plan:
> 
> Sa, 11.07.: Ochsenkopf
> So, 12.07.: Osternohe
> ...


 
Am Sonntag bin ich mit dabei. Im Bus hätte noch ein Mann mit Rad Platz.  Schosch oder Jochen würd ich natürlich abholen, Hausen oder Erlangen sind aber scho große Umwege.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Plan:
> 
> Sa, 11.07.: Ochsenkopf
> So, 12.07.: Osternohe
> ...



Also ich würd gern mal mit zum Ochsenkopf, allerdings bin ich da in Amsterdam! 

Ich musste ja mal wieder in meinem Urlaub letzte Woche festestellen wie schön Franken auch zu Fuss und vom Wasser aus ist!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich dem Schorsch und dem Peter zur ersten Urlaubswoche gratulieren.

Gerade regnet es und es soll die ganze Woche ned recht viel besser werden.


----------



## Schoschi (6. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich dem Schorsch und dem Peter zur ersten Urlaubswoche gratulieren.
> 
> Gerade regnet es und es soll die ganze Woche ned recht viel besser werden.



Was ein echter Bördraida ist stört das doch nicht...........
Du hast ja das ganze Jahr Urlaub, da kannst freilich dei Klappe aufreissen......


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

@Schoschi: stell moal a bild vom "neu" gemachdn Hobel nei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was ein echter Bördraida ist stört das doch nicht...........
> Du hast ja das ganze Jahr Urlaub, da kannst freilich dei Klappe aufreissen......



ich arbeit hart und viel für mei Geld.


----------



## Schoschi (6. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich arbeit hart und viel für mei Geld.



Wenns mal nimmer reichen sollte dann werd ich für dich sammeln gehen, mir tuts jetzt scho in  der Seele weh wenn ich seh wie schlechts dir geht.....

Buildl:


----------



## B3ppo (6. Juli 2009)

@Pds Fahrer die letztes Jahr beim AX dabei waren. Wollte nicht einer eine Packliste vom AX hier mal reinstellen? Damit ein unerfahrener Bikeurlauber weiß was er mitnehmen oder vorher noch kaufen soll 
@ Schlumpf: schon nach der Anlage zur Chalet-Beschallung geschaut? 
@ Peter: danke für die schöne Tour gestern


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2009)

Tach die Herren!

wenn das so weiter geht, dann geh ich am WE nicht in den Bikepark, sondern Wildwasserfahren. 

@Schorsch: Wie immer schee des Nicolai, aber die Sattelstütze... so weit rausgezogen sieht's :kotz: aus. 
P.S.: Endlich a gscheite Federgabel

@PDS-Gruppe:
Schickt mir einfach 'mal Eure E-Mail-Adressen per PN zu. Das erleichtert die Koordination, weil über's Forum nur 5 Empfänger die Mail lesen können.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenns mal nimmer reichen sollte dann werd ich für dich sammeln gehen, mir tuts jetzt scho in  der Seele weh wenn ich seh wie schlechts dir geht.....
> 
> Buildl:


Coll ist, das sogar der RAsenmäher links im Hintergrund farblich mit dem DHL-Bomber harmoniert!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

T minus 19 Tage bis PdS.... musst ich mal loswerden kurz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> T minus 19 Tage bis PdS.... musst ich mal loswerden kurz ...



T minus 18 Tage bis PdS ...


----------



## Schoschi (7. Juli 2009)

Hey Roland,

hast nochwas verpasst, den Metzi hats auch erwischt heut.........
Glaub das wird ein Schlumpfarm.........
Aber schuld bin ich..........hab noch nen Highsider gemacht, gerettet hat mich nur ne kleine Haselnussstaude und der Peter, sonst hätts nicht gut ausgesehen für mich......war beim Schönblicktrail runter.......danach hatte der Metzi irgendwie mein Reifenprofil im Arm.......
Glaub ich brauch a neues Rad............................bissl a längere Gabel und a weng flacher wär vielleicht net verkehrt.........so SX Trail mäßig glaub ich wär scho ganz gut......glaub ich ruf den Friedel mal an, der verkauft doch sowas immer.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> hast nochwas verpasst, den Metzi hats auch erwischt heut.........
> Glaub das wird ein Schlumpfarm.........
> ...



Immer wenns am schönsten wird muss ich gehen. 
War aber trotzdem mal wieder schön so durch den Wald mit guten Freunden.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> hast nochwas verpasst, den Metzi hats auch erwischt heut.........
> Glaub das wird ein Schlumpfarm.........
> ...



ja schoschi, an mein arm sieht mer nix mehr, ausser paar kratzer, aber wenn ich ned standen wär, wäre pds für dich gelaufen gwesen, da bin ich mir sicher, denn in dei fallinie is es ordenlich ab ganga. Wenn ich von jeden der mich verletzt (beim sichern) a mass bier bekomma würd, na dann were ich scho a alk, aber ich helf ja gern


----------



## Schoschi (7. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich wollt da auch a Maß spendiern, naja, dann kauf ich dir halt mal an Lutscher.............dein Arm hat aber vorhin ganz schön komisch ausgschaut.
Oh mann, mit PDS könnts recht haben, weil des Staudending an dem ich mich noch festgehalten hab hätt nicht gehalten......
Mein Dank wird dir ewig nachschleichen.......(!)


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber ich helf ja gern


Ja darum fahr ich am liebsten mit dir.
An dem Eck wäre er a schöns boa Meder nunder.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juli 2009)

schosch , du bist a kasper, schau fei dast wieder was dust, aber dei anfangs brezen,, da hat die wanderersfrau wenigstens was zu erzählen


----------



## 0815p (7. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja darum fahr ich am liebsten mit dir.
> An dem Eck wäre er a schöns boa Meder nunder.



da müsst eigendlich immer der friedl sichern, der hält alles (ausser des was er ausmächt) wenn der drinnsteht kannst scho mal mit schwung kumma, friedel ist wie massiv eiche


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> friedel ist wie massiv eiche


Vor allem sei Kupf!


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juli 2009)

@Schoschi: Musd heud ja aweng, sogn mer amol "seldsam" underwegs gwesn sa sogn di Leud!
Also an Frondflip däd I vielleichd lieber im Foambid übn und ned in der Frängischn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. Juli 2009)

Du darfst net so auf des Zeuch vo die Leud hörn, das ist mein spezieller, unverwechselbarer Style...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2009)

@PdS`ler ... drauds euch un du euch no was ... donn abba ... donn hoab i a zimmer allans für mi


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2009)

Der Peter heute früh mit dem besten Rad der Welt. Und das könnt Ihr mir glauben ! 
Ich würde sonst sowas nie behaupten.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juli 2009)

na wennn du es sagst, werd wir es glauben, beim nächsten mal werd ich mal im gelände testen


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> na wennn du es sagst, werd wir es glauben, beim nächsten mal werd ich mal im gelände testen


Kennst ja meinen Wahlspruch:
Es ist solange das beste bis ein neuses besseres kommt.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2009)

COUNTDOWM: T - 15 Tage ... 

@schüchen: fährst du IXS Steinach mit !?


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2009)

ha, bei mir nur noch 1 tach, dann ab in die sonne und abends 
 pizza, eis ,vino und


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> COUNTDOWM: T - 15 Tage ...
> 
> @schüchen: fährst du IXS Steinach mit !?


Das Schüchen soll sich mal traunen vor PDS noch an einem Rennen teilzunehmen gell Sven!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ha, bei mir nur noch 1 tach, dann ab in die sonne und abends
> pizza, eis ,vino und


Wo gehts denn hin August?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn hin August?


Mit seine wahren Freunde zum Gardasee, und wir die Ihn des ganze Jahr ertragen müssen, dürfen a weng in die fränkische.


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ha, bei mir nur noch 1 tach, dann ab in die sonne und abends
> pizza, eis ,vino und



Viel Spaß, Peter und zerleg dich nicht!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, Peter und zerleg dich nicht!



Was heisd do viel Schbass. Viel Bladdn wünsch ich ihm. Und obends zu vill Wino.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2009)

Ihr habs alla gwisst, das ich zum lago geh , aber von euch hat ja jeder was andres, der a ka zeit, der anner ka geld, der dritt ist verletzt,  der nächst ka kontie, aufm an kannst die eh ned verlassen, den fällt 5 min devor ei das er doch ka zeit hat usw usw. ich weiss ned wie mer des damals gschaft ham, als die fast komplette truppn am lago war, des war superund die ham noch einige trails die ihr nochned kennt, aber ich mach paar schöna bildla, und stellt sie euch rein


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, Peter und zerleg dich nicht!



des hoff ich a, grad bei denen trails wärs ned spassig sich zu zerlegen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ihr habs alla gwisst, das ich zum lago geh , aber von euch hat ja jeder was andres, der a ka zeit, der anner ka geld, der dritt ist verletzt,  der nächst ka kontie, aufm an kannst die eh ned verlassen, den fällt 5 min devor ei das er doch ka zeit hat usw usw. ich weiss ned wie mer des damals gschaft ham, als die fast komplette truppn am lago war, des war superund die ham noch einige trails die ihr nochned kennt, aber ich mach paar schöna bildla, und stellt sie euch rein



ich häd scho Zeit *aber:*
1 Ka Geld
2 Verletzt
3 Ka Kondi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich häd scho Zeit *aber:*
> 1 Ka Geld
> 2 Verletzt
> 3 Ka Kondi



2 lass ich gelten
1 
3  wir ham den ganzen tach zeit


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @schüchen: fährst du IXS Steinach mit !?



Jo hab i scho vor...wenn ich nach PdS noch kann 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Schüchen soll sich mal traunen vor PDS noch an einem Rennen teilzunehmen gell Sven!!!!



Steinach is nach PdS 

@Wochenendbikeparker: ob ich dabei bin steht a weng auf der Kippe. Ich wart immer noch aufs Set zum Kürzen der Bremsleitungen, und morgen kummt des nimmer. Des allanz wär ja net so schlimm, mit aaner langa (Brems)leitung konn mer zur Not scho mol foahrn, aber heutzutach wern ja Bremsen net ordentlich entlüftet ausgeliefert, und des Entlüftungsset is auch mit bei der Bestellung dabei auf die ich wadd 
Muss erschd die neua Anker einbremsen und mol schaua obs reicht...


----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Wochenendbikeparker: ob ich dabei bin steht a weng auf der Kippe. Ich wart immer noch aufs Set zum Kürzen der Bremsleitungen, und morgen kummt des nimmer. Des allanz wär ja net so schlimm, mit aaner langa (Brems)leitung konn mer zur Not scho mol foahrn, aber heutzutach wern ja Bremsen net ordentlich entlüftet ausgeliefert, und des Entlüftungsset is auch mit bei der Bestellung dabei auf die ich wadd
> Muss erschd die neua Anker einbremsen und mol schaua obs reicht...



Ich wart' auch noch auf meinen neuen Vorbau... der soll morgen da sein. 
Von mir aus können wir auch nur Sonntag fahren. Samstag soll das Wetter ohnehin nicht toll werden.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wart' auch noch auf meinen neuen Vorbau... der soll morgen da sein.
> Von mir aus können wir auch nur Sonntag fahren. Samstag soll das Wetter ohnehin nicht toll werden.



Na mal schauen...Bremsen sind brauchbar, entlüftet müssens zwar nochmal werden, aber taugt schon so.
Beim Wetter kommts halt drauf an wo man schaut. Hab auch Wettervorhersagen gefunden bei denen es am Samstag besser wird als Sonntag  ich bleib erstmal bei meim Plan Samstag Oko Sonntag Ono...so wie heut wär optimal, bei uns kein Tropfen, auf abends wurds sogar noch recht schön! Na wird dann am Samstag früh spontan entschieden!

Ach hier übrigens meine Karre im aktuellen Zustand, hat sich einiges geändert:





Naja der Kabelsalat muss halt noch weg  aber so ganz dezent in schwarz find ich scho  back in black


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2009)

Ok Schühchen, da müssen wir noch mal Reden über Steinach, können wir in PdS bei 
Wein und Käse machen 

um euch mal die Planung übern Haufen zu werfen, werd am Sonntag wahrscheinlich, wahrscheinlich mit meinem Cousin (fährst das 1x  DH auf seinem neuen DH Bike  )am Oko sein ... evtl drehts ihr ja ... 

p.s. mei Radl is back vom Pulvern ... Black is beautifull, but Black&White is AWSOME


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2009)

Komm gerade von einer Kondi Tour mit einem starken Trainingspartner (Bernd Breyer) zurück.
Waren flott unterwegs und der Fuß tut im Gipsschuh nicht mal weh. Gott sei Dank es geht aufwärts. Aber was nützt mir das? Die einen am gardasee die anderen in PDS.
Super !!


----------



## Domm. (9. Juli 2009)

Oko am Sontag wäre vllt. auch i.O.
Wenn mich jemand mit nimmt sehr warscheinlich. Bin nämlich am Samstag auf ´ner Hochzeit, da will ich dann ned früh gleich ans Steuer.
Zur Not (wenn a anderer kein Auto hat) fahre ich aber nur vielleicht.
Bin zwar noch ned so viel im Bikepark gwesen, aber da gibts ja Cickenway die mir auch viel Spaß bereiten können.
Und a gutes Team Motiviert mich bestimmt,
nur fast so wie den BB

@Schu
Wenns´d Dei Giant ned zam krieggsd hos´d doch bestimmt nu an an´ern Hobbl... Wär nedd wenn i Dich a nu irL kennalerna könnd.

Edit:
@Roland
Du hast die andern vergessen, die sind am Oko oder in Ono.
Wenn Du willst hole ich Dich ab, vllt kannst ja mit dem Gips wenigstens 
Foddos schnibbsn. Nebenbei kannst an den anderen Ihrer Fahrtechnik feilen.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

Da mein Ignition erst nächste Woche aus der "Reha" kommt bin ich Parktechnisch dieses Wochenende raus. Ist bei dem Wetter aber sowieso egal da überall das Wasser steht.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

Hoffen wir nur das die 2 Cheethas wieder das "laufen" lernen bis PdS


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2009)

braucht aner an 	Holzfeller 1,5" Vorbau 7° O   	schwarz/40 mm , hab na falsch bestellt,brauch doch den 1.8"
preis 25 euro. die versandkosten übernehm ich, weil ich so doof war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (10. Juli 2009)

Bin fürs WE auch raus, da mein Gepard erst nächste Woche den weg zu mir finden wird. So langsam geht mir die Lieferzeit auf den Keks.
Gut nur dass es schifft wie Sau


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> braucht aner an 	Holzfeller 1,5" Vorbau 7° O   	schwarz/40 mm , hab na falsch bestellt,brauch doch den 1.8"
> preis 25 euro. die versandkosten übernehm ich, weil ich so doof war


Also wennsd dei Doofheid als Grundloch nimmsd dann müssrds eingli unsern ganzn PDS Urlaub a gleich midzohln!!!

Ps: Wiso schiggsd nern ned einfoch zurügg?? Achso! Ich hob ja die Doofheid vergessn!! Ich glab ich wer a scho a Bilsa doof!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin fürs WE auch raus, da mein Gepard erst nächste Woche den weg zu mir finden wird. So langsam geht mir die Lieferzeit auf den Keks.
> Gut nur dass es schifft wie Sau


DAnn kömmer ja nächsd Wochnend alla zwa unsere Raubdiere gemeinsam aweng asusführn odder?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> DAnn kömmer ja nächsd Wochnend alla zwa unsere Raubdiere gemeinsam aweng asusführn odder?



Wenn:

1. das eine wieder ganz ist 
2. das andere doch endlich zum Versand bereit ist


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wennsd dei Doofheid als Grundloch nimmsd dann müssrds eingli unsern ganzn PDS Urlaub a gleich midzohln!!!
> 
> Ps: Wiso schiggsd nern ned einfoch zurügg?? Achso! Ich hob ja die Doofheid vergessn!! Ich glab ich wer a scho a Bilsa doof!



dei doofheit steht nu beim artur im laden, aber ned des objekt, sondern des was du draus gmacht hast


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei doofheit steht nu beim artur im laden, aber ned des objekt, sondern des was du draus gmacht hast


Des wor etz obber gemein!!!


----------



## B3ppo (10. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> DAnn kömmer ja nächsd Wochnend alla zwa unsere Raubdiere gemeinsam aweng asusführn odder?


Wenn du beim Herrn Herrlinger mal anrufst und sagst er soll mal zackig mein Schätzelein verschicken  Meine Nachfragen bringen irgendwie net so viel


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Herrn Herrlinger mal anrufst und sagst er soll mal zackig mein Schätzelein verschicken  Meine Nachfragen bringen irgendwie net so viel



solande scho zoahld hoasd is doch ok 

i froag mi wofir d Arthur so long brachd, inner Foahraodkisdn homs die dinger uff Lager ... 

@Schlumpf: hoab groad dei Speichn inner Hand, un überleg woas i damid mochen könnt ... bissi Salzsäurn druff ... hmmmmm bis Natronlaugn ... moal schaun ...


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> solande scho zoahld hoasd is doch ok
> 
> i froag mi wofir d Arthur so long brachd, inner Foahraodkisdn homs die dinger uff Lager ...
> 
> @Schlumpf: hoab groad dei Speichn inner Hand, un überleg woas i damid mochen könnt ... bissi Salzsäurn druff ... hmmmmm bis Natronlaugn ... moal schaun ...


Willsd wohl in Frührende geh ha???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willsd wohl in Frührende geh ha???



ned so frech wern ... denk dro hoabs imma nuch inner Hand ... 








@Beppo: schau moal doa:

Ned ärchern


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei doofheit steht nu beim artur im laden, aber ned des objekt, sondern des was du draus gmacht hast



Ha, ha des is amol a gäg.


----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei doofheit steht nu beim artur im laden, aber ned des objekt, sondern des was du draus gmacht hast



Chapeaux! Der Spruch war erstklassig !

Ich dacht, Du bist schon am Gardasee? War doch Donnerstag bis Montag geplant, dachte ich...  (Insider)

[Edit] Hat jemand von Euch einen Direct Mount Vorbau für eine Rockshox Boxxer mit 31.8-Klemmung übrig?


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juli 2009)

Hey Bernd, was nützt dir dei Gepard wennst fährst wie a Miez???


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

jetzt seids amoal ned so gmein mitm Berndi ... no pain - no gain 

@MArkus: na kam der Vorbau wohl nicht ?!  hehe


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd, was nützt dir dei Gepard wennst fährst wie a Miez???



Also des aus deinem Mund zu hören tut echt weh!!!
Ist ungefähr genau so ernst zu nehmen wie Äußerungen von Dschingis Khan zum Thema Menschenrechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jetzt seids amoal ned so gmein mitm Berndi ... no pain - no gain
> 
> @MArkus: na kam der Vorbau wohl nicht ?!  hehe



Die ganze Lieferung ist da, nur eben der Vorbau nicht... 

...aber wofür hat man Ersatzgabeln zu Hause herumliegen.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...aber wofür hat man Ersatzgabeln zu Hause herumliegen.


Roland bist das du?


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm jaaa Direct Mount hatt ich mir auch scho überlecht, schaut ganz gut aus, is schee leicht, Front kommt noch a weng tiefer. Hab aber irgendwie a weng Angst um die Gabel. Bei am normalen Vorbau dreht sich bei am Sturz aufn Lenker einfach selbiger samt Vorbau weg. Mit an Direct Mount kanns halt stattdessen so ausgehen:


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die ganze Lieferung ist da, nur eben der Vorbau nicht...
> 
> ...aber wofür hat man Ersatzgabeln zu Hause herumliegen.



woas hostn widda olles bstelld ?


----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Roland bist das du?



Na, aber der Hund hat uns angesteckt. Der eine kauft Gabeln, die er nicht braucht, der andere Vorbauten und Laufräder usw. 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm jaaa Direct Mount hatt ich mir auch scho überlecht, schaut ganz gut aus, is schee leicht, Front kommt noch a weng tiefer. Hab aber irgendwie a weng Angst um die Gabel. Bei am normalen Vorbau dreht sich bei am Sturz aufn Lenker einfach selbiger samt Vorbau weg. Mit an Direct Mount kanns halt stattdessen so ausgehen...



Für konventionelle Vorbauten sind leider beide Gabelschäfte zu kurz .

@Apotheker: Gibt's dafür keine Verlängerungspillen? 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> woas hostn widda olles bstelld ?



Was man für den Urlaub so alles braucht: Schaltzug, Pins, Brunox und so'n Käse.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Apotheker: Gibt's dafür keine Verlängerungspillen?



Doch die blaua middn V drauf.


----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Doch die blaua middn V drauf.



Ich dachte die machen nur das Setup härter


----------



## Domm. (10. Juli 2009)

Wie schauts etz am Sonntag aus?
Ich muß bis spätestens Morgen Mittag was wissen was geht.
Absagen kann man Sonntag um 6:00 immer noch.

*ungeduldigbin*


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

also wenn kumm i von goanz daham an Oko ... also mit foahrn bi i unabhängig ... 

hoab grad moal nen Schlumpf in di diefn diefn der Kolumbianischen Mafia aweiht ... 
nice nice ... *g*


----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

Der Sven und ich treffen uns morgen so gegen 10 Uhr am Oko.

Sonntag würden wir dann in Osternohe vorbeischauen.

Es werden keine krassen Sachen gemacht. Ein- und warmfahren für den Urlaub heisst das Motto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

nur zur Info ... Wetter sagt für morgen Regen ... für Sonntag Sonne vorher ... 
würds mir guad überlegen ... *G*


----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nur zur Info ... Wetter sagt für morgen Regen ... für Sonntag Sonne vorher ...
> würds mir guad überlegen ... *G*



Hast halt keine Eier um am Oko auch im Regen zu fahren!

Lieber fahr ich am Oko auf einer nassen Strecke (übrigens gut für die Fahrtechnik) als auf glitschigen Holzplanken in Osternohe.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nur zur Info ... Wetter sagt für morgen Regen ... für Sonntag Sonne vorher ...
> würds mir guad überlegen ... *G*



Nee nee, Wetter passt moin scho  hier bei uns wars heut den ganzen Tach auch trocken bis auf a zwaa oder drei kurze Regenfälle. Außerdem is Sonntag besser für Todesnohe, weil des ganze Holzzeuchs macht bei Nässe gar kan Spaß.
edit says: *markus zustimm*

@Domm: kumm hald a mid noch Osternohe!? Oder brauchst an Bikeverleih?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juli 2009)

Osti das Holzzeugs wird immer noch nass sein wenns ihr kummd 

wehe aner dud sich woas ... dann oba


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Wie soll ich mir denn wos tun? Ich kaaf mer a Sonderdocheskaddn, die für Berch- und Doolfoahrt gild. Odder denggsd vielleichd, ich will mei blitzeblanks Glory dreggerd machn??


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also wenn kumm i von goanz daham an Oko ... also mit foahrn bi i unabhängig ...
> 
> hoab grad moal nen Schlumpf in di diefn diefn der Kolumbianischen Mafia aweiht ...
> nice nice ... *g*


Habe den falschen Beruf!!
Da hoggd doch der Kolumbianer mid drei Tussn im Hinderzimmer und sääfd Säggd!! Wer was wos bassierd wär wenni ned dazu kumma wär!!!


----------



## Domm. (10. Juli 2009)

An meim Lightfreerigder hängd nu der rote Sand von den letzten 2x Ono.
Klar kann ich dort auch noch was lernen. War bissher immer allein
und nur mit Prodeggdschn am Hirn unterwegs. Jetzt hab ich wenigstes Knie Schoner.

Ein sonniger Bullhäd maundn ist mir im moment jedoch viel lieber
als "Roter Sand".

Problem ist halt das unser Bus etwas Zickt und sich mei Zilli Sorng um ihr Baby macht (also des Audo).
Im Polo könnt ich alleine fahren, dass ist aber dann auch nicht unbedingt Prickelnd.



Axalp schrieb:


> Der Sven und ich treffen uns morgen so gegen 10 Uhr am Oko.
> 
> Sonntag würden wir dann in Osternohe vorbeischauen.
> 
> Es werden keine krassen Sachen gemacht. Ein- und warmfahren für den Urlaub heisst das Motto.


 
Wärmt euch halt in Ono auf und habt dann am Sonntag am Oko Spaß.
Krasse Sachen werd ich mit dem HT eh nie machen ich will nur Technik lernen und Spass haben. Bevor Axalp (Markus?) alleine fährt...

An Fullface hät ich auch ganz gerne wenn ihr gemütlich fahrt.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juli 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn am So in Osti sein? Würd von 10 bis 14 h vorbeischneien. Im Moment solls ja noch etwas schmierig sein aber fahrbar, und jetzt solls ja weng trockener werden dann passts ja.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juli 2009)

Hey Domm,

also mit deinem Radl, wenns noch das ist das ich kenne, wirst am Oko ganz schön kämpfen müssen......ein Kumpel von mir war mal mitm Dirtrad dort, der war nach 3 Abfahrten fertig mit der Welt.......und der ist mal Hardtail Dh Rennen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Bevor Axalp (Markus?) alleine fährt...



Ist so mit der Regierung abgestimmt . Sonntag hab ich net den ganzen Tag Zeit, deswegen würd sich Osternohe auch so besser anbieten. 

Wenn dort die Northshores noch nass sind verschwind ich eh früher. [edit]Zeitplan siehe Schorsch
Ein paarmal die DH- und Freeride-Strecke runtercruisen und gut ist.

Keine Sorge, wir passen schon auf.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ein paarmal die DH- und Freeride-Strecke runtercruisen und gut ist.



Mir san fei net zum Spaß dort!!


----------



## Domm. (10. Juli 2009)

@Schorsch
Ein Dirt Rad ist meins net, Du kennst mein kleines auch IMHO noch nicht. Anstrengender wirds allemal mit nem HT, wass 
man nicht im Dämpfer hat, hat man in die Wadln.

Also dann Ono am Sonntag.

Hab grad die Regierung gfragd
die hat schon wieder Angst kabbd, das ich den Kühler am Schloßberg Ono mal wieder zum Überkochen bring. Sonst schafft man das nur bei Bullenhitze in der Stadt bei Stop and Go ...  Temperaturaschalter ist bestellt.

@ Schorsch
Kannst Du mich mitnehmen *liebguck*?
bis 14:00 ist IMO auch ausreichen um recht Platt zu sein.

Und wenns weiterhin Spaß mach kann dort man per Halbtageskarte meist ´ne Stunde länger fahren.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm, mitnehmen geht wohl net, krieg in mei Kisten grad mal mein Rad rein, und da muss ichs scho ausm Kofferraum hängen lassen. Hab den einzigen A4 auf der Welt wo man die  Rücksitzbank nicht umklappen kann.........


----------



## macmount (11. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ha, bei mir nur noch 1 tach, dann ab in die sonne und abends
> pizza, eis ,vino und



Waibär?? - ich sogs där Maddina

schönn Urlaub beedär


----------



## Domm. (11. Juli 2009)

@Schorsch
Ich hab a Flex.

In mein Polo passt leider auch nur ein Rad, aber mit umgeklappter 
Sitzbank & grad noch so.

Hab grad mei Zilli nochmal bearbeitet,  ich darf mit dem Bus doch noch einen belastungstest Fahren.
 ich würd vorschlagen um 09:00 bei Dir.

Musst mir nur noch sagen wo Du genau wohnst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Musst mir nur noch sagen wo Du genau wohnst.


Suche einfach leere Powerbar Riegel oder Gel Verpackungen und folge der Spur. Das führt direkt zum Schoschi!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juli 2009)

Hey Bernd! Bist moing jetzt dabei? Dei Schläia tät auch reichen, do brauchst net unbedingt dei miezla......für die FR Strecke ists bestimmt sogar weng handlicher......


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Bernd! Bist moing jetzt dabei? Dei Schläia tät auch reichen, do brauchst net unbedingt dei miezla......für die FR Strecke ists bestimmt sogar weng handlicher......


Hob morgn wos mid unserm AX-Freund Günter ausgmachd. Nächsd Wochenend gehd wos!!! (Am Diensdoch grichi a die Raubkatz widder!!)


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hob morgn wos mid unserm AX-Freund Günter ausgmachd. Nächsd Wochenend gehd wos!!! (Am Diensdoch grichi a die Raubkatz widder!!)



@Saddummchen sogsd morng an Günda an schön Gruss. Der söll awall Grundlogn foan damid er beim näggsdn AX ned widda hindahärfährd.

Dei*Hauskatz* hob i heud a scho widda gsäng. Hob mei El de endlich widda mid hamnemma düafn.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2009)

@JT: wann bistn morng am Oko? Werd auch dort sei, dem Ossi-Schwarzwälder is heut wieder sei Dribbl Äid gfreckt, Todesnohe fällt morng für na aus, und wecher a boar Stundn foahr i net so weit. Also nochmal Oko. Hab mei Bike gleich beim Bullheadhouse gelassen  mei Arbeitskollech (auch Anfänger) kommt auch irgendwann nüber 
Die Streckenbedingungen woarn heut übrigens top!!  Früh wars zwar a weng frisch (8,5 Grad - unten ) und hod genieselt, aber der Lift hod wecher am Defekt eh erschd um 12a aufgemacht, und bis dahin wars weng wärmer und von oben trocken. Die Strecke woar dann scho wieder richtig geil, zwar ordentlich dreckerd ober net großartig schmierich! Ideal um a paar gediegene lockere Wiedereinstiegs-Abfahrten zu machen 

@Markus: hab dann doch noch drei Abfahrten gemacht als Du wech warst  bei der letztn war i dann ober scho extra vorsichtig und recht langsam unterwegs...

Und des Glory...i love it


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Saddummchen sogsd morng an Günda an schön Gruss. Der söll awall Grundlogn foan damid er beim näggsdn AX ned widda hindahärfährd.
> 
> Dei*Hauskatz* hob i heud a scho widda gsäng. Hob mei El de endlich widda mid hamnemma düafn.


Hoffendli hom unser zwa nix mideinader ghabd! Lang gnuch häddns ja zeid ghabd!


----------



## Axalp (11. Juli 2009)

Neue Hose kaputt, 888 kaputt, Auto kaputt. Solche Tage liebe ich. 
Andererseits auch schön, weil ich ja jetzt eine neue Ersatzgabel brauch. 

War trotzdem klasse am Oko heut (bis auf den Lift). Sind super mit den Streckenverhältnissen zurecht gekommen. 

Werd morgen eine Frust-CC-Runde mit mind. 80km und 1500 Hm einlegen. Diese Sch*****-Fahrerei mit zuviel Federweg geht mir auf den Zeiger


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2009)

Jaja und jetzt weißt ja endlich auch wie mer des eine Steinfeld fährt gelle!?


----------



## Axalp (11. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jaja und jetzt weißt ja endlich auch wie mer des eine Steinfeld fährt gelle!?



Ich will mal so sagen: Meine alte Linie war ja schon gut, aber seit heute kenn ich eine minimal bessere.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neue Hose kaputt, 888 kaputt, Auto kaputt. Solche Tage liebe ich.
> Andererseits auch schön, weil ich ja jetzt eine neue Ersatzgabel brauch.
> 
> War trotzdem klasse am Oko heut (bis auf den Lift). Sind super mit den Streckenverhältnissen zurecht gekommen.
> ...



Kaf da hald amol wos gscheids ! Wer fährd scho nu Marzocchi
Odda liggds on dein ungenüchenden Foastill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Neue Hose kaputt, 888 kaputt, Auto kaputt. Solche Tage liebe ich.
> Andererseits auch schön, weil ich ja jetzt eine neue Ersatzgabel brauch.
> 
> War trotzdem klasse am Oko heut (bis auf den Lift). Sind super mit den Streckenverhältnissen zurecht gekommen.
> ...



hoabs i dir ned gsoagd ?! abba naaaaaaaa muss ja an Oko foahr ...


----------



## Schoschi (12. Juli 2009)

So, war grad mitm Domm in Osti, super Bedingungen, nicht zu nass und nicht zu trocken. Das nächste Mal sind die Raubtierbändiger auch mit dabei.

@Roland: Hat die 66er von dir die originale Menge Öl drin, oder hast du da rumgespielt?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, war grad mitm Domm in Osti, super Bedingungen, nicht zu nass und nicht zu trocken. Das nächste Mal sind die Raubtierbändiger auch mit dabei.
> 
> @Roland: Hat die 66er von dir die originale Menge Öl drin, oder hast du da rumgespielt?



keine Ahnung.


----------



## Domm. (12. Juli 2009)

@Schosch
... schön schattig, früh fast nix los, Rasengitter Berg mit Grinsen im Gsicht, "fast vull Prodegdschn", 2 Stück Kuchen & Kaffee (statt rieGEL),
Kein unschöner Abstieg, kein Verschleiß an Mensch und Maschine
Punkt

Freu mich schon auf ne große Gruppe in Ono mit Dompteure, Schlümpfe,
Marschgebrochene und andere Exoten.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2009)

so back vom Bullhead 

war nen super Tag, wetter war zwar bischen schattig aber Strecke 1a.
War mit Sven und meinem Cousin (werdet ihr sicher a noach amoal kennen lerna)
Sven hoads 2x hibaggt, man Cousin 1x, mi ka moal ... 
Mensch und Maschinen alle heil.
Bike fährt mit neuer Farbe gleich noch moal schneller ... Bilder gibts später vom Schühchen... und mal schauen, war noch nen Fotograf oben, der stellds die Bilder heute im Laufe des Abends a noch nei ins IBC


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so back vom Bullhead
> 
> 
> Sven hoads 2x hibaggt,


Schuster mach kann Scheiß!!!


----------



## Blackcycle (12. Juli 2009)

> Neue Hose kaputt, 888 kaputt, Auto kaputt





> Sven hoads 2x hibaggt


Was macht ihr alle für ein Zeug? 
Sind noch weitere DH-Einsätze vorm Urlaub geplant?
Da lob ich mir doch das CC-Gebolze zum Hetzles mit vmax >75 km/h grade eben.

P.S. @888-Zerstörer: Jetzt brauchst zumindest nimmer über die Stoßdämpfer nachdenken...


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so back vom Bullhead
> 
> war nen super Tag, wetter war zwar bischen schattig aber Strecke 1a.
> War mit Sven und meinem Cousin (werdet ihr sicher a noach amoal kennen lerna)
> Sven hoads 2x hibaggt, man Cousin 1x, mi ka moal ...



Weiß gar net was ihr wollt, wo gehobelt wird...  wobei ok zwei Tage hintereinander Ochsenkopf, da wirds zum Schluss naus dann doch a weng dünn mit Konzentration und Kraft, und da kams ja auch zu den Stürzen...Spaß hods trotzdem gemacht!!



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schuster mach kann Scheiß!!!



Schnauze Lübke


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2009)

Ach hier noch a paar Bilder:













Und die beiden Frischlinge 










mehr gibbet da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (12. Juli 2009)

Seh ich da ein Safety T-Shirt  

Schöne Fotos.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2009)

Ach eins hab ich noch von heut *hüstel* haste mich gut geknipst Jan


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2009)

so hier mal mein "neues" Bike


----------



## Axalp (12. Juli 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle für ein Zeug?
> Sind noch weitere DH-Einsätze vorm Urlaub geplant?
> Da lob ich mir doch das CC-Gebolze zum Hetzles mit vmax >75 km/h grade eben.
> 
> P.S. @888-Zerstörer: Jetzt brauchst zumindest nimmer über die Stoßdämpfer nachdenken...



Ich denke die ganze Zeit darüber nach, was ich mit den armen Resten der 888 mache. So als Bettpfosten würde sie ganz gut passen, aber ohne Dämpfung...

CC fahren war heute auch cool. Endlich mal wieder schnell und ohne Unterbrechungen einen Berg erklimmen. Herrlich! 



schu2000 schrieb:


>



Ohne Ellbogen-Schoner. Sehr vorbildlich. 
Wenn das die Style-Polizei und noch schlimmer - die Frau - sieht, gibt's mächtig Ärger.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2009)

Safety Jacket war an, genauso wie Knie 
Ellbogen hatte ich kann Bock druff, war auch mit dem Vorsatz heute am Oko nix wildes zu machen ... "just cruisen" ... 

@schöne Arbeitswoche, denk an euch wenn ich im Meer bin bzw. am Strand liege oder mal im Pool bin  und ... nein ... Dein Pool zählt nicht Saddamchen


----------



## Blackcycle (13. Juli 2009)

> was ich mit den armen Resten der 888 mache


Mach erstmal ein Bild --> crashed parts 



> aber ohne Dämpfung...


oder doch nur die Technik versagt?
Als Bettpfosten doch ideal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Mach erstmal ein Bild --> crashed parts
> 
> 
> oder doch nur die Technik versagt?
> Als Bettpfosten doch ideal...



Ist von außen nicht zu erkennen. Alles innere Verletzungen. Die Zugstufeneinheit ist komplett ausgebrochen. Bin die letzte Abfahrt nur auf der Feder 'runter. Das war "etwas" unangenehm und sehr laut. In einer Schmide im Mittelalter war's wahrscheinlich ruhig dagegen.


----------



## Domm. (13. Juli 2009)

@Jan


JansonJanson schrieb:


> so hier mal mein "neues" Bike


 
Schöne  Mopped,  passt gut zum Helm.

Aber das mit den Protektoren solltest Du noch mal überlegen.
Auf der einen Seite ists Dir zu schattig und irgendwann  hast bei Sommertemperatur immer weniger Bock... Ein Tag im Krankenhaus kostet 10 Euro, die Protektoren hast scho bezahlt.

Wär geil, wenn wir uns mal wieder am Ratsberg sehen könnten.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich will mal so sagen: Meine alte Linie war ja schon gut, aber seit heute kenn ich eine minimal bessere.



So gut kann die Linie ja nicht gewesen sein wenn es dir gleich die Gabel zerreist!!


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juli 2009)

@Markus: Ich kenn jemanden der hat noch ein Haufen Gabeln daheim rumliegen, kann dir ja mal die Nummer geben......der stapelt die Gabeln quasi scho.......da gibts doch so ein Flurförderfahrzeug das so ähnlich heißt, fällt mir grad der Name net ein...............


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So gut kann die Linie ja nicht gewesen sein wenn es dir gleich die Gabel zerreist!!



Ist viel weiter unten passiert. Am Steinfeld lag's nicht.



Schoschi schrieb:


> @Markus: Ich kenn jemanden der hat noch ein Haufen Gabeln daheim rumliegen, kann dir ja mal die Nummer geben......der stapelt die Gabeln quasi scho.......da gibts doch so ein Flurförderfahrzeug das so ähnlich heißt, fällt mir grad der Name net ein...............



Der hat nur so 180mm-Kindergabeln herumliegen. Für's DH-Bike brauch' ich 'was 'gscheites!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2009)

@PDS-ler:
ISt ja nicht mehr lange bis es losgeht und so langsam sollten wir uns echt überlegen, was wir außer Bikes, Bier und Grill noch mitnehmen.
FAnge jetzt einfach mal an. Wem noch was einfällt einfach meinen Teil Kopieren und in neuem Post ergänzen. Müsste eigentlich klappen:
Also los gehts:
Bikes
Bier
Grill
Fleisch
Musik
Holzkohle
Grillanzünder
Nudeln
Gewürze
Paar Kerzen
Salatfertigsoße
Öl
Wasser
Milch
Saft
Schnaps!!!!!!
Kippen
Bike Werkzeug

KEINEN BOCK MEHR! Der nächste bitte!!!


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDS-ler:
> 
> Paar Kerzen
> Schnaps!!!!!!
> Kippen





Ich schick morgen 'mal eine Excel-Liste herum. Wir müssen nicht unbedingt das Forum zumüllen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2009)

Hey Bernd,

des is doch der starke August ?
Ich hob gedocht der gehd ned nein Beigbarg.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2009)

Markus dieses Wochenende ist wieder Kirschenfest in Pretzfeld. das weckt Erinnerungen.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> des is doch der starke August ?
> Ich hob gedocht der gehd ned nein Beigbarg.


 Das is ja mal ein Proletenbild!!!!!
Könnerd echd der Augusd sah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das is ja mal ein Proletenbild!!!!!
> Könnerd echd der Augusd sah!!!



na du hirsch kannst des ned sen, denn bei dir wer des vorderrod um 90grad nch unten, kurz vorm einschlag


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2009)

kurzer bericht vom lago urlaub.
dabei woren 
friedel,markus,daniel,michi,und ich.
wetter war diesig, sauwarm und pfurztrocken
gfohren sind wir am ersten tach altissimo-wiesentrail-wieder altissimo-kompletten 601 nach torbole





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


daniel und ich ham alle stelln gepackt, auch die eine stell am wiesenhangtrail.





[/URL][/IMG]

am 2 tag sind wir den 112er gfohren, den wir vor ca 2 oder 3jahren schon mal propiert ham, aber damals 70 % gschoben ham, diesmal sind wir alle stelln gfohren, war aber sicherlich a portion glück dabei, aber einer der schönsten trails am lago (jetzt)





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

da wir um 16.00uhr scho fertig waren, sind wir noch den 201er trail von pieve gfahren, steil und ziemlich enge kehren, aber super zum versetzen





[/URL][/IMG]


am 3 tag sind wir vom tremalzo den 222er gfohren zum fobia hoch, passo nota, rochetta,und 422 nach riva





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

am letzten tag sind wir den 405 er hochgelaufen(getragen) und wieder abgfohren






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> na du hirsch kannst des ned sen, denn bei dir wer des vorderrod um 90grad nch unten, kurz vorm einschlag


Der Roland und ich hom ja gmand, das des du bisd Hirsch!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzer bericht vom lago urlaub.
> dabei woren
> friedel,markus,daniel,michi,und ich.
> wetter war diesig, sauwarm und pfurztrocken


Wenni ned nächsda Wochn ned nach PDS fohrn däd wäri direggd Niedisch gworn.
So konni entspannd sogn subber Bilder und sauber gfohrn!!


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juli 2009)

@Erlanger: Morgen abend ne Feierabendrunde? So gegen 19.15 hätt ich Abfahrt geplant.

@Alpenfans: muss als armer angestellter Apotheker ja meine Wochenenden weit im vorraus planen. Hier mal 3 Möglichkeiten für ein evtl verlängertes Wochenende irgendwo in den Alpen. 29.-31.8./26.-28.9./2.-5.10.


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juli 2009)

@ Markus: wo ist denn deine Liste?? 

@Pdsler: Ich wollt nächsten Dienstag nach Feierabend in die Metro. Grillfleisch, ne Palette Milch, Nudeln, Soße in Eimern oder was brauchen wir noch? Wie machen wir das mit dem Bier? Jeder einen Lieblingskasten?


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @Erlanger: Morgen abend ne Feierabendrunde? So gegen 19.15 hätt ich Abfahrt geplant.
> 
> @Alpenfans: muss als armer angestellter Apotheker ja meine Wochenenden weit im vorraus planen. Hier mal 3 Möglichkeiten für ein evtl verlängertes Wochenende irgendwo in den Alpen. 29.-31.8./26.-28.9./2.-5.10.



Servus,

also der Markus und ich wollen morgen fahren, aber schon um 17.00 weil der Markus um 20.00 lt. seiner Regierung wieder daheim sein muss!

Ich will dan am Freitag Abend aber auch nochmal ne größere Runde übern Hetzles machen.....


@Peter: Tolle Bilder die Lust auf Urlaub machen!


----------



## Domm. (15. Juli 2009)

@Erlangen
Juhu endlich geht wos zam.

Ich will mit, welches rad brauche ich dazu? 
Eher CC oder wirds auch 
a weng technisch bzw spassig steil?

Treffpunkt?
Ab 17:00 würds mir eher passen.

@Peter
Hmmmm


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juli 2009)

19:15 Uhr passt gut, Richtung Hetzles oder Kalchi? Je nachdem dann das Rad... 
Die Liste hab ich bekommen, ein Beppo ist da aber auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2009)

@Peter: Ich schließ mich dem Bernd. Tolle Bilder und tolle Touren. Der Sommer ist ja noch lang...

@Christopher: Hab ich gestern Abend verschickt an alle Teilnehmer.
Ich würde vom 29.08 bis 13.09 Urlaub nehmen, wenn ich nicht zu den Hare-Krischnas muss. Geplant wäre Österreich-Rundreise.
Ende September könnte man den Gardasee und Ehrwald anvisieren. Wie sieht der Rest das?

@Thomas: Petze!!!

@Roland: Ich werd vielleicht am Sonntag dort vorbeischauen. Ohne Bike und ein Kumpel von mir fährt sogar. 

@Domm: Wird morgen reines CC-Gebolze. Darfst Dich auf 'nen 20er Schnitt einstellen und mehrere Hetzles-Anstiege.


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juli 2009)

> @Christopher: Hab ich gestern Abend verschickt an alle Teilnehmer.


Habs sie gerade im Junk Ordner gefunden  
Ende August klingt gut, muss mal schaun ob ich das Wochenende verlängern kann.
Viel Spass morgen beim CC Rennen, Bernd und ich fahren dann um 19.15, ich bin für Richtung Hetzles.


----------



## Domm. (15. Juli 2009)

Ab 19:15 wären mir Kalchi lieber, dann kann ich mir die Zeit am Ratsberg vertreiben mit dem Kleinen. Oder fahren wir am Hetzles auch Abfahrten bei denen man ne Scheibenbremse braucht.

20er Schnitt fahr ich selten, ist aber klar wenn man neben den Technischen Trails mit Wartezeiten nur GA1 fährt.


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juli 2009)

Hetzles mit Scheibenbremse klingt gut, dann komm ich auch mit dem vernünftigen Rad.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> 20er Schnitt fahr ich selten, ist aber klar wenn man neben den Technischen Trails mit Wartezeiten nur GA1 fährt.




Das ist G1 Training, Domm.


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ab 19:15 wären mir Kalchi lieber, dann kann ich mir die Zeit am Ratsberg vertreiben mit dem Kleinen. Oder fahren wir am Hetzles auch Abfahrten bei denen man ne Scheibenbremse braucht.


Versteh ich net, können auch Kalchi fahren. Liegt für mich sogar günstiger  Bernd was willst du? 19.15 bei mir treffen oder bei dir?

Edit: also was ihr mit den Scheibenbremsen wollt weiß ich ja nicht und wo wir fahren ist mir auch wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist G1 Training, Domm.



Nee nee, das wird morgen kein GA1...

War eben fast so schee, wie die Zilli auspacken:


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee nee, das wird morgen kein GA1...
> 
> War eben fast so schee, wie die Zilli auspacken:



wieso, hat sie auch so rote boxxer an


----------



## kubikjch (15. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich weiss er dann auch, was er mit seiner Steckachse machen soll


----------



## Domm. (15. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm jetzt mal an dass jemand seine neue Boxxer ausfährt.
Somit wird das Kleine eingepackt.

Treffen wir uns bei OBI Parkplatz wg Kalchi oder wo anders zum Kilometerfressen?


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe Eure Antworten...


----------



## kubikjch (15. Juli 2009)

So simmer halt, echt niveauvolle Unterhaltung, wie immer


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Roland: Ich werd vielleicht am Sonntag dort vorbeischauen. Ohne Bike und ein Kumpel von mir fährt sogar.



Also falls de mit "dort" Steinach meinst (in Bezug auf des Bild), dann geh lieber am Samstag hin, weil dann nämlich der 111-Meilen-DH is  am Sonntag wirst aber wahrscheinlich mich dort antreffen


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nee nee, das wird morgen kein GA1...
> 
> War eben fast so schee, wie die Zilli auspacken:



Bin ich froh des meine Team schwarz is. Des Rot is fies  is des jetzt besagtes Neuteil? Wie viel Gabeln hastn jetzt eigentlich rumliegen?


----------



## alet08 (15. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh des meine Team schwarz is. Des Rot is fies  is des jetzt besagtes Neuteil? Wie viel Gabeln hastn jetzt eigentlich rumliegen?



Is doch schee...
Wenn's zum Radl passt...


----------



## Axalp (15. Juli 2009)

Nein Sven, wir reden über's Kirschenfest in Pretzfeld .

Die rote wird ins schwarze BigHit eingebaut (Jaja, ich weiss.. die Style-Polizei bla bla bla , aber auf der roten hab ich Garantie - auf der schwarzen nicht). 

Die schwarze dient mir als Ersatzgabel, wenn die rote beim Service ist. Die 888 wird höchstwahrscheinlich verschrottet oder zweckentfremdet.
*Mehr Ersatzgabeln hab ich nicht!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (15. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die rote wird ins schwarze BigHit eingebaut (Jaja, ich weiss.. die Style-Polizei bla bla bla , aber auf der roten hab ich Garantie - auf der schwarzen nicht).



+roter Lenker/Vorbau


----------



## Domm. (15. Juli 2009)

Könnte sich morgen mal jemand bei mir melden?
Ich weiß nämlich immer noch nicht wo wir losfahren
Normal komme nicht mehr an Inet, wäre super wenn mich
jemand per Tel. aufklähren könnte,
Danke.


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab das jetzt so verstanden dass wir mit den Rädern die Bergauf net ganz so schnell sind Richtung Hetzles fahren.
Treffen also 19:15 Uhr an der Brücke über die Schwabach beim Eiscafe Venezia.
Dann gemütlich vors Cafe stellen und fertig...


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juli 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Also ich hab das jetzt so verstanden dass wir mit den Rädern die Bergauf net ganz so schnell sind Richtung Hetzles fahren.
> Treffen also 19:15 Uhr an der Brücke über die Schwabach beim Eiscafe Venezia.
> Dann gemütlich vors Cafe stellen und fertig...



Das versteh ich 
Werde da sein


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juli 2009)

So hab jetzt vom 29.8. bis 1.9. ein langes Wochenende. Hoff da geht was in den Alpen zusammen. Ob Bikeparks in Österreich oder doch Lago o.ä.


----------



## Domm. (16. Juli 2009)

War geil heute, was mir nur fehlte war ne Aufwärmphase und vorher ein ruhiger Tag.

Ich hab zwar gemault wg der rel. anspruchslosen Abfahrt am Hetzles, ich ab die richtige aber selbst verpasst (oder nicht gesehen). 

Aber die flowige Anfahrt ist der Hit, vor allem mit den städtisch gepflegten Kickerchen.

Wenn die Kalchis nur halb so viel Spaß machen, bin ich schon voll geil drauf.


----------



## daniel_ohio (17. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kubikjch (17. Juli 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bernd,
> ...


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bernd,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2009)

Fuhrpark ist wieder komplett!!
@Christopher: Wie schaut es bei dir aus?
Wollte eigentlich nochmal nach O-nohe. Aber bei uns pisst es jetzt seit drei Stunden.
Das wird wohl nix!!:


----------



## B3ppo (18. Juli 2009)

Meins ist bei DHL auf dem Laster, hoff es fällt da net runter. Entweder morgen oder Montag wird der große Tag sein. Wird halt der Rathsberg zum einfahren genommen 
Hier pisst es auch heftig. Feuchtes Ostereierhausen - nein danke.


----------



## Domm. (18. Juli 2009)

@Ratsberg
Der BB und ich könnten bestimmt nächste Woche ne Feierabendrunde vor dem Nachauseweg einlegen.
Wenn der Beppo sei Raukatz hat und der Markus seine Gabel einfedern möcht semmer scho zu 4d.

Zum Wetter morgen


			
				DWD.de schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag wechselt kurzer Sonnenschein mit vielen Wolken, die immer wieder Schauer, vereinzelt auch Gewitter bringen, und zwar nördlich der Donau mehr als südlich davon.


Am Motag wirds besser, und am Dienstag ist das Regenrisiko ganz gering.

Ich kann dann so ab ca 16:00/16:30.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2009)

So ihr Luschen, vorgestern beim Roland offizielles Wiegen, PDS Bike mit DH Bereifung 19,84 kg.........noch Fragen?


----------



## Axalp (18. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sieht's nächste Woche zeitlich eher mau aus. Werd höchstens die ein oder andere kleine CC-Runde drehen. 



Schoschi schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen, vorgestern beim Roland offizielles Wiegen, PDS Bike mit DH Bereifung 19,84 kg.........noch Fragen?



Na du musst schon vor dem wiegen vom Rad runtersteigen.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen, vorgestern beim Roland offizielles Wiegen, PDS Bike mit DH Bereifung *und Riegel *19,84 kg.........noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen, vorgestern beim Roland offizielles Wiegen, PDS Bike mit DH Bereifung 19,84 kg.........noch Fragen?



fühlt sich aber nach weniger an.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2009)

Scheiß Wedder?

Obber lieber etz und dafür nächsda Wochn in PDS SUNNA BIER UND PARDY!! 

 Nächsda Wochn um dera Zeid rumbeln wir scho die Bisdn nunnder!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juli 2009)

so meld mi moal wieder zrück von den Itakker 

hoab moal a Tour Bschreibung: 
Rückwech: 680km, Durchschnitt knapp über 60km/h, reine Fahrzeit 10h38min, Höhenmeter k.a. hoald über di Alpn 
so nen Rotz gefahre gestern ... bähhhhh

un nu is hier so wunderbares Deutsches Wedder ... ts ts ts

huff echt das es nächtn Wochn besser wird.

@Saddamchn: evtl die Woche moal Abends soundcheck ? oder hoast nen SChlepptopp wo de moal an dei Musi Krach mach ding hängn kost ?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hoab moal a Tour Bschreibung:
> Rückwech: 680km, Durchschnitt knapp über 60km/h, reine Fahrzeit 10h38min,



Hosd wohl dei Perle fohrn lossn hä?  Sälbär schuld!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juli 2009)

hehe ... 

joah die i a moal gfoahrn ... hat abba passt 

@B3ppo,Markus,Schorsch: Räder die ihr mitnehmt, bitte Sauber, ohne Pedale, ohne vorderrad und Lenker längs , also in Richtung Oberrohr gedreht zum Verladen bringen 

greets


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @B3ppo,Markus,Schorsch: Räder die ihr mitnehmt, bitte Sauber, ohne Pedale, ohne vorderrad und Lenker längs , also in Richtung Oberrohr gedreht zum Verladen bringen
> 
> greets


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


>



Stell du mal 7 - 8 Räder nebeneinander in nem Bus...

überleg aberauch grad evtl würde es gehen wenn nur Pedale runter, und dann mit Laufräder und die Räder immer eins nach vorne "schauend" eins nach hinten ... 

auf jeden Fall soll sicher jeder pro Bike bitte um eine groß (!!!) genuge Decke kümmern  wir wollen die guten Stücke ja nicht verkratzen ...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2009)

... es ist klar das man nen DirectMount Vorbau nicht quer stellen kann ... 

bitte nicht versuchen


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2009)

Räder ohne Vorderrad ins Auto? Da musst dir aber bestimmt nochwas überlegen wo du die Gabeln drauf parkst, viele Gabeln stehen dann nämlich auf den Einstellschrauben und das ist vielleicht nicht so toll auf der langen Reise......denk ich mal.....muss man sehen.....


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> überleg aberauch grad evtl würde es gehen wenn nur Pedale runter, *und dann mit Laufräder und die Räder immer eins nach vorne "schauend" eins nach hinten ... *
> 
> auf jeden Fall soll sicher jeder pro Bike bitte um eine groß (!!!) genuge Decke kümmern  wir wollen die guten Stücke ja nicht verkratzen ...




jo ... gut ... dann halt nur Pedale runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall soll sicher jeder pro Bike bitte um eine groß (!!!) genuge Decke kümmern  wir wollen die guten Stücke ja nicht verkratzen ...



Gilt übrigens auch für Herrn Bernd B.  hab zwar eine oder zwei, aber noch ein zwei Stück extra können ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2009)

hab grad *Riegel* bestellt, quasi sicherheitshalber, sollten bis zum Wochenende da sein.....................


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen, vorgestern beim Roland offizielles Wiegen, PDS Bike mit DH Bereifung 19,84 kg.........noch Fragen?



Da hab ich ja ein richtiges Leichtbau-Geschoss: 19.4 kg. Mit den Swampthings und anderen Schläuchen sind da ja locker U19 drin.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2009)

Zurück von der Fitness Tour. Heute mit dem Schorsch und seinem Postrad eine fränkische Tour gedreht. ca. 20 KM und 350 HM Dauer ca. 4 Std. da wir zur Leistungsdiagnostik noch auf dem Kirschenfest waren Es wurde die maximale Flüssigkeitsaufnahme in kürzester Zeit geprüft. 
Alles im grünen Bereich der Schorschi ist bereit für PDS


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja ein richtiges Leichtbau-Geschoss: 19.4 kg. Mit den Swampthings und anderen Schläuchen sind da ja locker U19 drin.



wolltest Du nicht die rote Boxxer rein steckekn ?!


----------



## B3ppo (20. Juli 2009)

Es ist da!!!!
Mit 18,7 Kilo spiel ich ja hier in einer ganz anderen Liga


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!
> Mit 18,7 Kilo spiel ich ja hier in einer ganz anderen Liga


Na dann kann es ja losgehen!!!!
Schon testen können?


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wolltest Du nicht die rote Boxxer rein steckekn ?!



Vielleicht morgen. Die Tage sind zu kurz.


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wolltest Du nicht die rote Boxxer rein steckekn ?!



Vielleicht morgen. Die Tage sind zu kurz.

[Edith]

Rote Boxxer irgendwo reinstecken... 



B3ppo schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!
> Mit 18,7 Kilo spiel ich ja hier in einer ganz anderen Liga



Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (21. Juli 2009)

Getested wird heut abend ab ca 7 auf den Rathsbergstrecken. Sind alle eingeladen mitzumachen, die vor den großen Alpen sich nochmal auf ihren Bock setzen wollen.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!
> Mit 18,7 Kilo spiel ich ja hier in einer ganz anderen Liga



Sehr schönes Radl, da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Tage sind zu kurz.



WORD !!! 

jo heute Abend bin ich ab ca 20.00 am Rathsberg - aufn Stündchen ...


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!!
> Mit 18,7 Kilo spiel ich ja hier in einer ganz anderen Liga



endlich mal a gscheid bike, und ned so a leichtbau schüssel, und du weisst, damit kann  man 1500hm in der fränkischen fahren


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> endlich mal a gscheid bike, und ned so a leichtbau schüssel, und du weisst, damit kann  man 1500hm in der fränkischen fahren



Ja aber nur einmal im Jahr. Und man kann das dann das ganze Jahr erzählen.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> endlich mal a gscheid bike, und ned so a leichtbau schüssel, und du weisst, damit kann  man 1500hm in der fränkischen fahren



und wenn der starke August ned dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

ihr sackgesichter
aber ich werd euch gleich aweng ärgern, war nähmlich gester awen in den alpen mir mein schätzla, und die hat paar gute fotos gmacht


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

also jetzt die bilder
die auffahrt war schotterstrasse, teils aweng steil, aber scho fohrbar






[/URL][/IMG]
dann  musst mer aweng schieben und tragen, bis zur alm und dann lies martina ihr rad bei der wirtin stehen und wir macht den gipfelaufstieg.

am gipfel waren wir allein,





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Dann gings endlich los, des dumme war bloss, ich hatte keinen zum sichern dabei, aber soviel stellen gabs eigentlich gar ned.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



und dann kam die stell, wo ich nedmol geusst hät, wie ich des fohren soll, geschweige ich mir des getraut hät. Grossen respekt vor denen die sowas schaffen, und auf den fotos schauts noch recht locker aus






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

Die Tour kenn ich doch von anderen Bildern
Schön das du gesund wieder da bist. Bilder sind voll genial.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juli 2009)

@Peter: 

G.


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Juli 2009)

@Peter: Wahnsinnsbilder! Respekt!!!


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

dankschö

wünsch allen pds. an schöna urlaub, passt auf eure knochen auf, und sauft euch ned bloss sinnlos zam

@roland
am donnerstag aben (ca 15.30, a fränkisch tourla)


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2009)

Die Menge huldigt dem Trail-König! 






Super-Aktion und super-Bilder!


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Menge huldigt dem Trail-König!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Die Menge huldigt dem Trail-König!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh du sepp


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> dankschö
> 
> wünsch allen pds. an schöna urlaub, passt auf eure knochen auf, und sauft euch ned bloss sinnlos zam
> 
> ...



Ja müssd klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Oh du sepp



Die martina seh ich gar nicht auf den Bildern ? Ist die bei den Schlüsselstellen immer zuerst durchgefahren und hat dir dann gesagt das es geht.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

ihr hab ich die schweren aufgaben gegeben, mich so zu fotografieren, das es spektakulär aussieht


----------



## B3ppo (21. Juli 2009)

Wo ist das denn?
Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?
> Schöne Bilder!!



an der nordsee


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juli 2009)

Bei St. Peter-Ording???

Geil!

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr hab ich die schweren aufgaben gegeben, mich so zu fotografieren, das es spektakulär aussieht



Des sind ja dann Sanddünen.  Schaut aber scho felsig aus.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des sind ja dann Sanddünen.  Schaut aber scho felsig aus.


Sogenannte Wanderdünen!


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wolltest Du nicht die rote Boxxer rein steckekn ?!



So, damit endlich alle ihre Ruhe geben:


----------



## kubikjch (21. Juli 2009)

machst jetzt auf Roland??
Gabelgott die 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, damit endlich alle ihre Ruhe geben:


Schon besser. Aber jetzt entdecke ich eine farbliche Disonanz zur goldenen Sattelklemme! Also setzen Wernet und das ganze noch einmal!!


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2009)

hab hier noch ne Schwarze überig 

@PdS - ler: packt doch mal die Badehose sein .... k.a. ob wir die braucehn aber besser so ...


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schon besser. Aber jetzt entdecke ich eine farbliche Disonanz zur goldenen Sattelklemme! Also setzen Wernet und das ganze noch einmal!!



Hab mir schon überlegt auf Sattelklemme und Pedale in rot zu wechseln, aber das wäre dann doch etwas übertrieben. 

@Jan: Welche Größe?


----------



## B3ppo (21. Juli 2009)

Jans Badehose - für den Oarsch XXXXL


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2009)

war vorher am spicy ... k.a., was das für ne größe ist


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## kubikjch (22. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß wünsch ich den PDS´lern. Kommt gsund wieder ham.
War heut mit dem Julian  a weng trailmäßig unterwegs.
Jägersteig und Wolfieck klargmacht. Endlich, Supa Sache, hat viel Spaß gmacht.


----------



## 0815p (23. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wünsch ich den PDS´lern. Kommt gsund wieder ham.
> War heut mit dem Julian  a weng trailmäßig unterwegs.
> Jägersteig und Wolfieck klargmacht. Endlich, Supa Sache, hat viel Spaß gmacht.



jägersteig und wolfieckglückwunsch, hast der wenigstent beim jägersteig geländer die finger eiquetscht


----------



## Axalp (23. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> jägersteig und wolfieckglückwunsch, hast der wenigstent beim jägersteig geländer die finger eiquetscht



Nein, er ist mit dem Rad von seiner Tochter gefahren (des baut schon tief).


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2009)

jetzt mal mit Decals ... so gehts damit nach PdS ... ach ja ... nur 2 TAGE !!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> jägersteig und wolfieckglückwunsch, hast der wenigstent beim jägersteig geländer die finger eiquetscht



Das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe. da muss ich wohl mal mit dem Jochen eine Jägersteigrunde fahren denn ich hab die zwei Kurfen noch offen.

Ach ja Glückwunsch *Julian* undJochen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2009)

Den PDS´lern wünsch ich all das was Sie mir wünschen.
Schönen Bike Urlaub zusammen. Ich werd mich ab und an in Hausen nach dem rechten umsehen.


----------



## kubikjch (23. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> jägersteig und wolfieckglückwunsch, hast der wenigstent beim jägersteig geländer die finger eiquetscht



Na, zum Glück net

War stylisch sicher net des sauberste, aber rumkumma semma alla 2.

Im Gegensatz zum Roland


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na, zum Glück net
> 
> War stylisch sicher net des sauberste, aber rumkumma semma alla 2.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Roland



Do schau ma amol  Wird nächsde Wochn scho mol Klabbn das wir do no foan. Ich lern doch gern von Dir.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich packe meine Sachen und nehme mit..... 





@Bernd: haut scho hin!  wird zwar aufn Schluss zu scho a weng eng, aber mit a weng zampfropfn gehts bestimmt...müssen ja bloß noch zwaa Bikes und Dei bissla Gepäck nei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. Juli 2009)

Schaut schon gut aus Deine Packerei. Wenn ich den Berg Gepäck hier bei mir sehe wird mir Angst und Bange. Hoffentlich ist der Ducato geräumig.

Gute Nachricht: Sonntag und Montag wird in Morzine Sonne bei 12...25°C erwartet!!!


----------



## Julian_4.0 (23. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na, zum Glück net
> 
> War stylisch sicher net des sauberste, aber rumkumma semma alla 2.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Roland



Hehe!!! 

war gestern echt cool! Nä. Termin So. Nachmittag. Daniel is a dabei! Mal schaun was geht 

Grüße, Julian


----------



## Domm. (24. Juli 2009)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Nä. Termin So. Nachmittag. Daniel is a dabei! Mal schaun was geht


 
Nachmittag höhrt sich gut an, ich kann Euch aber nicht führen.
Vllt. hat ja jemand bock erst Nachmittags zu fahren.
Die Zillis freu´n sich über gemeinsames Frühstücken und Mittagessen,
und nach der Tour sind wir eh meist Platt.
Der Vorsatz nur Vormittags zu fahrn klappt ja net so oft,
oder esst Ihr immer erst um halb


----------



## kubikjch (24. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich lern doch gern von Dir., du Trailkünstler



Ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich geehrt



des mid dem Drailkünsdler is obba etz gramadisch und lichddechnisch ned richdig. Weil des is a word wo ich normalwerweis ned benudz.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juli 2009)

Bon jour aus Les Gets!!  Sind gut angekommen, Wetter: regnerisch, soll aber ab morgen besser werden!!  Bis denn!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist hier mal für ein paar Tage Ruhe.
Gott sei Dank.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bon jour aus Les Gets!!  Sind gut angekommen, Wetter: regnerisch, soll aber ab morgen besser werden!!  Bis denn!


Oh hat sich mit meinem Post überschnitten.


----------



## kubikjch (24. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt ist hier mal für ein paar Tage Ruhe.
> Gott sei Dank.



Ned wenns du weiterhin Selbstgespräche führst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (24. Juli 2009)

Morgen gehts los!!!!
A gude Woche euch, tut euch nix in der bösen felsigen Fränkischen


----------



## Julian_4.0 (25. Juli 2009)

Servus nochmal,

also, wer Bock hat: morgen 14:45 Matterhornparke.

Grüße!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2009)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> 
> also, wer Bock hat: morgen 14:45 Matterhornparke.
> 
> Grüße!



Hi Julian,

Sonntag Nachmittag is a weng spät. Fahr mit dem Peter und der Martina heut früh a Egloffsteiner Rundn. A andermal gern.

Roland


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juli 2009)

Morgen Roland, 
wann und wo fahrt ihr?


----------



## Domm. (26. Juli 2009)

@Julian
Bin dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Morgen Roland,
> wann und wo fahrt ihr?



Hi Andreas,

hab ich leider nicht mehr gelesen aber war eh schon etwas spät.
Sind Richtung Egloffstein, Affaltertal und Wolfsberg gefahren. Wetter war etwas schwül, aber der Boden an den meisten Stellen nur feucht. ca. 37 KM und 850 HM. Martina, Peter, Wolfi (HT) und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (26. Juli 2009)

War mit Julian und 2 andern Bambergern unterwegs.
Der Wurstsalat zum Frühstück war schlecht, dass hat mich doch etwas ausgebremst  :kotz:dass passendere Smilie gibts hier nicht.  
Zum Ende hin Spitzkehren, Muschiquelle und unterer Teil vom Jägersteig bin ich dann auch was gefahren vorher war ich aber einfach nur von der Anfahrt fertig und zittrig.

Hat aber ganz viel Spaß gmachd heud.

Den Jägersteig hab ich aweng repariert, 
@Jochen & Julian
Das sagt mir dass Ihr den Weg sauber gefahren seid.

Ich hab heute ein paar sehr wichtige Tipps gekriegt, einer davon hat heute schon gut gewirkt. Den anderen werd ich erst in ein paar Wochen merken. Danke nochmal dafür.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> hab ich leider nicht mehr gelesen aber war eh schon etwas spät.
> Sind Richtung Egloffstein, Affaltertal und Wolfsberg gefahren. Wetter war etwas schwül, aber der Boden an den meisten Stellen nur feucht. ca. 37 KM und 850 HM. Martina, Peter, Wolfi (HT) und ich.



Hi Roland,

bin dann erst um 15.30 Uhr losgekommen. Knapp 70 km um N, Fü und Er gefahren mit dem HT. War auch mal wieder ganz nett.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> bin dann erst um 15.30 Uhr losgekommen. Knapp 70 km um N, Fü und Er gefahren mit dem HT. War auch mal wieder ganz nett.



Ein bisschen GA1 wäre für mich auch nicht schlecht. dann bis auf ein andermal.

Roland


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2009)

Werd morgen ca. 16.00 Uhr eine Runde fränkische drehen. Startpunkt Schwimmbad Ebermannstadt wenn einer Lust bitte melden.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen ca. 16.00 Uhr eine Runde fränkische drehen. Startpunkt Schwimmbad Ebermannstadt wenn einer Lust bitte melden.



morgn regns, mittwoch werd gfohren


----------



## Domm. (27. Juli 2009)

@Roland
Wenn´s morng rengd, werd a gfoarn.
Mittwoch hab ich ka Zaid.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Roland
> Wenn´s morng rengd, werd a gfoarn.
> Mittwoch hab ich ka Zaid.



So grengd hods über nachd genug. Aber bis heud Nachmittag werds bestimmd Schö. 
Also wenns nimma rengd 16.00 Uhr Schwimmbad Ebs. Zur gemütlichen GA1 Rundn.


----------



## Domm. (28. Juli 2009)

GA2
Ausser manche Fuhren war alles Trocken.
Roland und Ich sen floch nach Be´ingerschmühl gfoan,
Gössamaschdaa, donn rechts vo da Strooß zrück,
Donn widder im GA Dembo zur Matterhornparke,
Spitzkehren und Muschiquelle.

Mir ist heute alles leichter gfalln als am Sonntag,
hab ja auch den 2. Tipp befolgt 140-160.
Besonders des Gössweinstein hat mir gefallen,
Dort hab ich auch gemerkt, dass ich meine Zeigefinger
trainieren muss.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> GA2
> Ausser manche Fuhren war alles Trocken.
> Roland und Ich sen floch nach Be´ingerschmühl gfoan,
> Gössamaschdaa, donn rechts vo da Strooß zrück,
> ...



Also in Deutsch! Ebermannstadt nach Behringersmühle auf bekanntem Wanderweg. Behringermühle rauf nach Gössweinstein und links beim Kleingolfplatz wieder auf bekanntem Trail bergab. 
Vor Richtung Matterhornparke zum Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und zurück zum Parkplatz am Freibad.
Wir waren gut und schnell unterwegs.


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2009)

der wolfi hat heut geburtstag
alles gute wünschen wir dir bleib so wie du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> der wolfi hat heut geburtstag
> alles gute wünschen wir dir bleib so wie du bist



Wos füa a Wolfi ich kenn midestens 5 Stück


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2009)

War heute mal auf unseren Hometrails unterwegs. Kreuzwegtreppe, Burgstein, Moritztreppe, Wasserfall Stufeneck, Steintreppe Holzteppe komplett durch und aufs erste mal. dann zum Rodenstein des Eck dreimal gfoan und drei mal durch. Dann nüber auf verbotenen und den Hangtrail zum Parkplatz, wieder rauf Angsteck "mit Glück" durch. Runter auf Kirchehrenbach nauf aufn Reisberg und Gedächtnisweg runter und heim. 
Etz bin ich fix und fertig. Das waren wahrscheinlich die Bierchen diese Woche. *Nix mehr werd gsuffn.*

Be. Es. Der erste PDS`ler ist wieder da. Ham uns heut a halbe stund unterhalten. Muss der absolute Hammer sein. Gesprungen sinn`s wie die Weltmeister. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2009)

klasse, und ich depp hab mittwoch 14 std inder der firma gsessen und heut bis 1500 uhr, gottseidank jetzt urlaub, nur noch radgfohren werd


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> klasse, und ich depp hab mittwoch 14 std inder der firma gsessen und heut bis 1500 uhr, gottseidank jetzt urlaub, nur noch radgfohren werd



Könna ma ja nächsde Wochn a bissla wos machn! Ich glaub der Jochen hod a Urlaub.


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Könna ma ja nächsde Wochn a bissla wos machn! Ich glaub der Jochen hod a Urlaub.



nächst wochn werd ich in die berge fohren, evt nach ischgl, denk ich werd am dienstag starten, hab einiges vor, evt klapps mitn cristian (innsbr.)a tourchen


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nächst wochn werd ich in die berge fohren, evt nach ischgl, denk ich werd am dienstag starten, hab einiges vor, evt klapps mitn cristian (innsbr.)a tourchen



und zum tegernsee will ich a nu danach mitn wolfi und zum scharnitzjoch ja anu, da muss ich mal die grosse runden dreha, und den nordpark, hm , ich glab ich brauch länger urlaub


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2009)

Werd morgen mit dem Jochen eine Tour Richtung Schaschlik, neuer Treppentrail und Balkenstein, machen Protektoren sind angebracht. 
Starten 9.30 Uhr bei R.R. in L.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2009)

wir, oder ich werdn a komma


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir, oder ich werdn a komma



Wir machen grod dem Jochen sei Rod fit für morgen. Alles ausglutscht typisch Jochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (1. August 2009)

Komme auch morgen.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir machen grod dem Jochen sei Rod fit für morgen. Alles ausglutscht typisch Jochen.



derhat zuviel kraft in die haxn, drum verschleisst alles


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2009)

daniel und michie kommen auch mit


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> daniel und michie kommen auch mit



 Des passt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2009)

Wann kumman eigntlich die PDS`ler zurück ich möcht endlich gscheide Bilder sehn.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2009)

keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2009)

Die wern vor lauter "Flow" die Orientierung verloren ham und etz nimma hamfindn.


----------



## Schoschi (1. August 2009)

Tagchen ihr Homies......
sind grad zurückgekommen, zumindest der Rest vom Feld. Weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll, das ist einfach nicht zu toppen, sauviele Bilder und Filmchen gemacht, dauert aber nochweng des ganze zu bearbeiten. Jan hat die komplette Bildersammlung, vielleicht kann er mal ne Vorabauswahl reinstellen. 
5 Tage Downhill und rumhupfm sind anstrengender wie so a popliger Alpencross, ich schwörs.......wir sind vor Müdigkeit gar net richtig zum saufm kumma. Ausfälle gabs keine, ausser der Christopher, der hat nen riesen Schlumpf aufm Oberschenkel, und damit ca. 20cm mehr Umfang, haben wir natürlich alles aufm Foto. 
Wir haben sogar die ein oder andere interessante Schlüsselstelle gefunden, aber zu 90% nur Flowtrails, getrübt wurde der Spaß nur von Bremswellen, teilweise locker 20cm tief, da schüttels dich scho weng durch. 
Durchweg super Wetter, waren in unseren Panzern im eigenen Saft gestanden, aber im bequemen Sessellift bei nem frischen Lüftchen ist man wieder fit für die Abfahrt geworden.............


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2009)

@Schoschi ist jetzt sozusagen dein Riegelvorrat wieder zu ende.
Freu mich schon auf euere Bilder und Vids.


----------



## Schoschi (2. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Schoschi ist jetzt sozusagen dein Riegelvorrat wieder zu ende.
> Freu mich schon auf euere Bilder und Vids.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich hab keinen Einzigen genascht.......!!!!!!!
Hab natürlich gestern noch ein Video gebastelt, nur die Highlights, und nicht alles von Jedem dass es nicht langweilig wirken soll. Haben zwar viel gefilmt, aber so das Supermaterial war dann doch leider auch nicht dabei, war oft viel zu verwackelt oder zu Tode gezoomt. Und Landschaftsbilder schauen auch besser aus als gefilmt............
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTgcNZtILp8"]YouTube - PortesDuSoleil2009[/ame]


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2009)

nettes Video Schorsch 

Bilder muss ich mal schauen, hab hier zwar meinen Laptop aber "noch" nicht die Möglichkeit die Bilder auf den Rechner zu holen dan dem ich sitze ... aber mal schauen ...

zu PdS:

Hammer Hammer Hammer ... next year again ! 
Das einzige was mir nicht gefallen hat ... hmmmmmm, ab und an mal die Bremswellen, und das Wetter - war eindeutig viel zu warm


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2009)

so hier mal vorab ... immer dieser Stress 

Portes du Soleil - vorab


----------



## B3ppo (2. August 2009)

Schee wars, nette Fotoauswahl und schonmal ein schöner Zusammenschnitt an Filmchen.
Der Schlumpf wird gepflegt und morgen mal von nem Doc angeschaut.
@all morgen viel Spass beim arbeiten und denkt nicht so viel an die letzte Woche


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2009)

Top Video und Bilder.

Schaut nach sehr viel Spass und Airtime aus, wobei ich aber wahrscheinlich einige Stellen ausgelassen hätte. Wetter und Landschaft top. 
Ist das in dem Film, die Stelle, an der sich der Christopher den Schlumpf geholt hat ?

Wir waren heute auch *zu 9 !* unterwegs und haben Schlüsselstellen geknackt. War einfach traumhaft und alle technisch top


----------



## B3ppo (2. August 2009)

Ist nicht die Stelle, das ist ja ein langsamer Drop wo ich zu frontlastig war. Der Schlumpf ist an einer schnellen Stelle entstanden, schnell, kleine Stufe und dann ne Wurzel oder ein Stein vorm Vorderrad = Schlumpf


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2009)

ja war lustig heut

@schosch, dicken respeckt, super gfilm, macht echt spass dei vid anzusehen, den rest glückwunsch, gsprunga wie die weltmeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (2. August 2009)

Jo,
Video wird noch überarbeitet, hab ncoh paar Trailsachen reingeschnitten und die langwierigen Sachen gekürzt, wirkt jetzt viel flüssiger, länger ists aber nicht, mehr gibt das Material leider net her.......war nur ein Schnellschnitt in mein Tatendrang gestern. 

Wer will kann das Material gern haben und sich sein persönliches Vid schneiden, da reicht auch der Moviemaker......


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ist nicht die Stelle, das ist ja ein langsamer Drop wo ich zu frontlastig war. Der Schlumpf ist an einer schnellen Stelle entstanden, schnell, kleine Stufe und dann ne Wurzel oder ein Stein vorm Vorderrad = Schlumpf



gut erklärt.


----------



## OldSchool (2. August 2009)

Ja, war heute eine super Tour. Konnte man technisch wieder etwas dazu lernen.

@Pds, super Bilder echt fette Sprünge. 

Vid kann ich grad nicht sehen.


----------



## Axalp (2. August 2009)

Der Schorsch hat in seinem Beitrag und seinem Video schon alles perfekt zusammengefasst! 

PDS war unglaublich genial!

Nächstes Jahr kommen wir mit absoluter Sicherheit wieder! So viele Trails und Spass für so wenig Geld und Aufwand bekommt man sonst nirgendwo.
Sind noch etliche Projekte offen und wie der Janson schon sagt: Hoffentlich wird das Wetter mal etwas "schlechter" 

Die Truppe war natürlich auch ein elends-lustiger entspannter Haufen. Ohne Euch hätt's nich soviel Spass gemacht
(und viele Projekte hätt' 'mer alleine sowieso nicht gepackt...)

Ich freu mich jetzt auf die Arbeit: Irgendwie muss ja Geld in die Kriegs-Kasse für die Spielzeuge, die nächstes Jahr mitgenommen werden wollen.


----------



## Schoschi (2. August 2009)

So,
ich sag mal Actionvideo vorerst Endversion 1.1
Mit den Bildern werd ich auch noch was basteln wenn ich se hab. Sind auch einige saulustige Sachen dabei. Der Sven hat auch noch gefilmt und die meisten Bilder schon, der bastelt bestimmt auch was zusammen.........
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtVABiLIS-M"]YouTube - PortesDuSoleil09[/ame]


----------



## B3ppo (3. August 2009)




----------



## macmount (3. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So,
> ich sag mal Actionvideo vorerst Endversion 1.1
> Mit den Bildern werd ich auch noch was basteln wenn ich se hab. Sind auch einige saulustige Sachen dabei. Der Sven hat auch noch gefilmt und die meisten Bilder schon, der bastelt bestimmt auch was zusammen.........
> YouTube - PortesDuSoleil09



saubär saubär ihr bedeässlär - subbär fideo schoschi - die mussig höäd si fasd oo wi die pogues


----------



## Schoschi (3. August 2009)

keine Ahunung was der für a Musik is, ist von MTV Nitro Circus...........Tom Astor feat. Tom Angelripper oder sowas.........!!!!!
Auf die Bilder bin ich auch scho gspannt..........nachdem ma ja nen Profifotografen dabei hatten......


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> keine Ahunung was der für a Musik is, ist von MTV Nitro Circus...........Tom Astor feat. Tom Angelripper oder sowas.........!!!!!
> Auf die Bilder bin ich auch scho gspannt..........nachdem ma ja nen Profifotografen dabei hatten......



Dei Video is scho saugut. 
Wenns mit der Lightfreerider Kariere nix werd konnst immer nur Film Profi werdn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (3. August 2009)

Schönes Video. Sind ja echt a paar krasse Sachen dabei. Ich täts mir net trauen.


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2009)

werd mich morgen um ca. 17.00 uhr mit dem Jochen am Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt treffen. 
Tour über Trainmeusel, Treppentrail runter, rauf zum Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentrail dann darf mir der Jochen zeigen wie er den Jägersteig fährt, weiter zum Wolfieck und den ganzen Trail runter, nach belieben noch Pavillon. 
Wenn einer Lust hat wird eine schöne entschleunigte Tour.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2009)

würd ja auch mit fahren, aber werd da grad nen bergtrail runterfohren


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> würd ja auch mit fahren, aber werd da grad nen bergtrail runterfohren



Lass dei dumma Sprüch und foa nein Urlaub. Wennsd widda kummsd hosd ka Chance mehr gegen uns.


Schöne Trails wünsch ich der Martina und Dir. Grüss mir den Wolfi, wenn zum technischen bergab fahren fragen hat, soll er mich anrufen, meine Nummer hast du ja.


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich tät *mir net trauen*.



Des stimmt ich trau dir a net.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lass dei dumma Sprüch und foa nein Urlaub. Wennsd widda kummsd hosd ka Chance mehr gegen uns.
> 
> 
> Schöne Trails wünsch ich der Martina und Dir. Grüss mir den Wolfi, wenn zum technischen bergab fahren fragen hat, soll er mich anrufen, meine Nummer hast du ja.



bist scho wieder voll, der wolfi is doch ned dabei, bei soviel gondelunterstützung wärs was für dich gwesen, ober du fährst ja lieber in der fränkischen rum.
des gute ist, ich kann bis auf 2000meter mitn lift hoch, und dann evt 800hm hiken, aber mol schaua, ist ja wieder kanner zum sichern debei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_ohio (3. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist scho wieder voll, der wolfi is doch ned dabei, bei soviel gondelunterstützung wärs was für dich gwesen, ober du fährst ja lieber in der fränkischen rum.
> des gute ist, ich kann bis auf 2000meter mitn lift hoch, und dann evt 800hm hiken, aber mol schaua, ist ja wieder kanner zum sichern debei



Jetzt muss ich mich au mal zu wort melden fährt der sack schon wieder in bikeurlaub
viel spaß metzi ein paar schöne trails und kommt gesund wieder ins fränkische  
grüße daniel


----------



## Blackcycle (4. August 2009)

So, bin auch wieder gut in D eingetrudelt.
Und schon das erste Video fertig 
Sieht echt gut aus!
Zum Urlaub selbst muss man ja nichts mehr sagen.

Hab mal ein paar von meinen Bildern aussortiert.
Meine persönlichen Top 5,




















den Rest gibt es hier: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20306


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist scho wieder voll, der wolfi is doch ned dabei, bei soviel gondelunterstützung wärs was für dich gwesen, ober du fährst ja lieber in der fränkischen rum.
> des gute ist, ich kann bis auf 2000meter mitn lift hoch, und dann evt 800hm hiken, aber mol schaua, ist ja wieder kanner zum sichern debei



Habt ihr ned gsochd Ihr trefft euch dort
Aber du bist ja schon wieder unterwegs.


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich au mal zu wort melden fährt der sack schon wieder in bikeurlaub
> viel spaß metzi ein paar schöne trails und kommt gesund wieder ins fränkische
> grüße daniel



Guten morgen Daniel,

hast du keine Lust zum biken heute ? Zeit (Ferien) hast ja im Moment genug.


----------



## B3ppo (4. August 2009)

So jetzt gehts gleich in den Op, Drainage legen, damit der scheiss Schlumpf den Weg aus meinem Bein findet. Hoffentlich krieg ich nen geiles Zeug zur Narkose 
@Bernd: super super Fotos!!!


----------



## Axalp (4. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So jetzt gehts gleich in den Op, Drainage legen, damit der scheiss Schlumpf den Weg aus meinem Bein findet. Hoffentlich krieg ich nen geiles Zeug zur Narkose
> @Bernd: super super Fotos!!!



 Merde! Bon rétablissement !







Ironiemodus on

Die sollen das Zeug aus dem Bein aufheben. Daraus kann man Gold machen 






Ironiemodus off


----------



## JansonJanson (4. August 2009)

drück Dir die Daumen das alles glatt läuft...


----------



## Blackcycle (4. August 2009)

Oh man,
alles Gute!

Und hübsche Krankenschwestern...


----------



## JansonJanson (4. August 2009)

hoab a noch paar Fotos im Fotoalbum hochgeladen ...


----------



## B3ppo (4. August 2009)

So der Schlumpf ist draußen, war nen halber Liter Rotz den sie mir da rausgeholt haben. Da war nix mehr mit vergolden 
Jetzt heißt es erstmal Bikepause und sich an Bildern und Video erfreuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_ohio (4. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten morgen Daniel,
> 
> hast du keine Lust zum biken heute ? Zeit (Ferien) hast ja im Moment genug.



hab mir schon überlegt mit zu gehen muss aber leider im studio arbeiten 
wie wärs am Donnerstag Roland???


----------



## Domm. (4. August 2009)

Am Donnerstag hätt ich vllt auch Zeit, Lust auf jeden fall.

Spiegelfels und Balkenstein und ... währe nett.

Ab ca. 15:30 kann ich in Leutenbach sein.


Am Balkenstein fand ich es übrigens interessant, dass ich auf jeden Fall ne härtere Feder für die Pike brauche. Das Einfederverhalten fand ich suppi, weil straffer, kann aber ein dass mir 95mm Federweg etwas Mut genommen haben.


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Am Balkenstein fand ich es übrigens interessant, dass ich auf jeden Fall ne härtere Feder für die Pike brauche. Das Einfederverhalten fand ich suppi, weil straffer, kann aber ein dass mir 95mm Federweg etwas Mut genommen haben.


----------



## Domm. (4. August 2009)

@
RockShox Federgabel Bedienungsanleitung" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
RockShox Federgabel Bedienungsanleitung schrieb:
			
		

> hinweis:
> wenn sie den federweg verringern (siehe âu-turn einstellen des federwegsâ), erhÃ¶hen sie gleichzeitig die federhÃ¤rte.


Ich hab aus versehen auf 45mm Federweg verzichten mÃ¼ssen, weil die Pike
heruntergetravelt war und nicht die vollen 140mm Federweg zur verfÃ¼gung standen.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2009)

ich werf mal Sonntag Osternohe in den Raum - sind jetzt genug sachen die ich noch abhacken muss


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> hab mir schon überlegt mit zu gehen muss aber leider im studio arbeiten
> wie wärs am Donnerstag Roland???



Donnerstag wenn das Wetter passt wäre super  Wann und Wo ?


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2009)

Gestern mit dem Jochen unterwegs gewesen. Trainmeusel, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrntrail und dann zum Jägersteig.
Oben die erste Spitzkehre probiert und gleich durch, nochmal probiert und wieder geschafft. Dann die nächste mit Geländer, nach dem dritten Anlauf durch. Rüber zum Wolfieck erst der Jochen aufs erste mal geschafft, dann ich und auch aufs erste mal durch. Den Trail weiter runter (war für mich eine Erstbefahrung da ich nur das Wolfieck kannte) über das Wurzeleck drüber zur M. Quelle.
War eine super Tour mit schönen technischen Einlagen.


----------



## Schoschi (5. August 2009)

Sonntag Ono geht leider net, entweder bin ich auf nen zillitechnischen Wochenendurlaub oder bei meiner Mudder auf Geburtstag.............wenn ihr dort seid will ich nachher aber hören dass ihr die S+++++++ g++++++ habt.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2009)

wir werden sehen ... Ziel ist, das nur noch 2 Sprünge übrig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (5. August 2009)

Osti wird sooo langweilig sein


----------



## Schoschi (5. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Osti wird sooo langweilig sein



naja, wirst scho merken wennst oben stehst und runter auf die Landung schaust..........


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2009)

was issn eigentlich mit dem Sven ? Ich hab gedacht, der stellt auch ne Menge Bildmaterial rein. Aber man hört und sieht nichts.


----------



## Domm. (5. August 2009)

@Roland
Ich hätt gedacht ab K´bach gemütlich das untere Trubachtal hoch (GA).
Spiegelfels... und übern Reisberg / Morzn zurück.
Gemütlich solls halt sein.
Längere Anfarten find ich gut weil man dann gründlich aufgewärmt ist,
mein Kadaver ist nicht so schnell auf Betriebstemperatur.


@Ono
Hab Sonntag keine Zeit, auch net wenn auen geickt werden


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2009)

Haben schon Treffpunkt ausgemacht. Matterhorn 17.00 Uhr. *Protektoren*


----------



## kubikjch (5. August 2009)

Ich bin morgen net dabei, will mal wieder mit Radl zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (6. August 2009)

So aus großer Langeweile hier mal ein Prä-Op Bild (4 Tage nach dem Sturz)



und eins von heute morgen 2 Tage Post-Op


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So aus großer Langeweile hier mal ein Prä-Op Bild (4 Tage nach dem Sturz)
> 
> 
> 
> und eins von heute morgen 2 Tage Post-Op



Das ist ja riesig  Das ist glaube ich ganz Schlumpfhausen und nicht nur ein Schlumpf.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2009)

ne ne ... Schlumpfine macht grad nen GangBang in B3ppo´s Oberschenkel...


----------



## macmount (6. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> So aus großer Langeweile hier mal ein Prä-Op Bild (4 Tage nach dem Sturz)
> 
> 
> 
> und eins von heute morgen 2 Tage Post-Op



und doo songs immär roodfoährn machd schlangg


----------



## JansonJanson (7. August 2009)

... auf allgemeine Nachfrage hin - Spicak hat nur noch bis 13.09.09 die Pforten geöffnet ... ich hab ja noch nen Gutschein


----------



## B3ppo (7. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... auf allgemeine Nachfrage hin - Spicak hat nur noch bis 13.09.09 die Pforten geöffnet ... ich hab ja noch nen Gutschein



29./30. August? Mal sehen was der Schlumpf bis dahin sagt.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. August 2009)

wenn Du bis dahin keinen Fuss auf nen Rad setzt ... darfst vielleicht mit  aber nur dann ...

ich muss auch mal schauen wie es mit Whg aussieht, wenn ich zum 1.9. umziehe ist das letzte August We / 1. Sept. We raus ...


----------



## Axalp (7. August 2009)

Geht eigentlich morgen 'was in Richtung Rothenbühl? Ab 11 Uhr würde es bei mir gehen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich morgen 'was in Richtung Rothenbühl? Ab 11 Uhr würde es bei mir gehen.



Jochen und ich möchten morgen ab Matterhornwand in Richtung Oswaldhöhle Brotzeit usw. starten. 11.00 Uhr wäre O.K.


----------



## B3ppo (8. August 2009)

Viel Spass morgen. Besonders dem verkaterten Markus  Hoff er war noch lang im E-Werk und freut sich nach Pds über ein paar Hömes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. August 2009)

Der Markus ist fit wie ein Turnschuh... :kotz:

Mal schauen, ob ich es morgen bis 11 Uhr an der Matterhornwand packe. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## JansonJanson (8. August 2009)

Hammer wieder alle gut gesoffen ... treu dem Motto: Immer gut Saufen


----------



## JansonJanson (8. August 2009)

kleiner Vorgeschmack auf NWD 10

Klick mich hart
Klick mich hart No.2


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2009)

na ihr flachland tiroler, nein bin noch nicht daheim, hab nur momentan grad zeit, weil a gewitter durchzieht.
zur info, so wenig hm bergauf bin ich im urlaub noch nie gfahren, überall lifte, und super trail, hab viele tolle bilder gmacht, war mitn bike aufm 3000 er (furkler) , wurde natürlich wieder für verückt gehalten von den rotsocken, war aber ne brutal schwere abfahrt (zu schwer für mich) aber die restlichen trail ham wir uns selbst rausgsucht nach der wanderkarten (technisch klasse) denn die touren von der info im hotel waren zu langweilig. am dienstag kommen wir heim, dann gibs bilder.


@christopf
dei haxn schaut ganz schö böss aus, guta besserung

@roland
der urlaub were was für dich


----------



## Domm. (8. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...aufm 3000 er (furkler) , wurde natürlich wieder für verückt gehalten von den rotsocken...)


Normal... 


peter metz schrieb:


> ...war aber ne brutal schwere abfahrt (zu schwer für mich)



Wer kann die Wanderer nicht verstehen?

Donnerstag war´s sehr schön. Hab an der Muschelquelle nach dem Block, 
über die Treppen bis runter zum Felsen rechts den ganzen 
Abschnitt am Stück fahren können.

Hab grad die XFirm Feder eingebaut, die Züge anders verlegt, das Schaltauge 
zurechtgebogen und nen neuen Sattel hingmacht.

Komm am WE aber nicht mehr zum fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> der urlaub were was für dich




Ich brauch kann Urlaub am schönstn is in der fränkischn.
Heud ausmomsweis amol die Schlüsselstelln schön durchgfoan. Jochen und Markus woan dabei.


----------



## Axalp (8. August 2009)

Man muss das mal sagen: In der Fränkischen ist es auch schön! 

War eine nette Tour heute. Wenig km, einige Hm, viele Schlüsselstellen, Hitzeschlacht.
Das DH-Fahren macht im übrigen die Technik futsch. Muss jetzt dringend wieder in den Hof zum Versetzen üben... vor allem rechts herum.


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2009)

Da niemand Zeit hatte, habe ich heute mal ne All Mountain (mit viel Straße) Runde gedreht. 60 KM und ein 23,4 Schnitt. Aussentemparatur 28 - 29 Grad
*Wie siehts mit Dienstag aus. Fränkische technische Runde ?*


----------



## JansonJanson (9. August 2009)

so back von Osternohe 

kurz und knapp: CrankBrothersGap check, Start DH Double halb check, den 1. gesprungen 2. noch nicht... doch noch das eine oder andere offen gelassen ... 

Sonntag wollen wir nach Spicak ... wie siehts aus ? 

@Sven: wie wars in Steinach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (9. August 2009)

Jo bin so weit zufrieden. Drei Tage gefahren, null Stürze, zwar nur Platz 85 von 123, mit der Zeit (2:51) ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Bestzeit (2:26) und den Schlusslichtern (~3:15). Die Zeiten lagen recht nah beieinander, habe mich nach dem ersten Rennlauf mit ein paar Patzern von 2:58 um 7 Sekunden verbessert und damit 15 Plätze gut gemacht! Aber beim zweiten Durchlauf war irgendwie die Luft raus, kein Wunder, konnt den ganzen Tag vor Aufregung kaum was essen und mir war kotzübel  gibts da ein Mittelchen dagegen?  Wetter hat heut genau gepasst, früh hats zwar bissl geregnet, is aber gut abgetrocknet und so warm wars auch nimmer.
Alles in allem verbesserungswürdig, aber für mich ok, dafür dass meine Saison erst vor vier Wochen begonnen hat  viel gelernt, viel gelacht, viel geflucht 
So und jetzt weiter mit dem momentanen Stress  :kotz:


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so back von Osternohe
> 
> kurz und knapp: CrankBrothersGap check, Start DH Double halb check, den 1. gesprungen 2. noch nicht... doch noch das eine oder andere offen gelassen ...
> 
> ...




Servus,

wie siehts in Spicak für Bikeparkanfänger aus? haben die da auch Spass und gibts da Leibikes für Leute > 1,61 cm? 

Da meine Marathonkarriere mit Knieproblemen dieses Jahr beendet ist brauch ich neue Aufgaben 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2009)

sers, wold amoll froagn, wu ich gscheide GPS touren ab ebermannstadt find?
die rundn ebermannstadt-druidenhain-muschelquelle-und zrück samma scho gfoarn. wor echt der hit. etz wo ma alle auf enduro und allmountain umgstiegen soan(davor eher freeridnn), brach ma a die gscheidn tourn! olso wenn ihr ma helfn wullt. ansunstn foarn ma bis etz nooch dem drive&walk wonderbuch. des is a goud!
kentz mir a gern wos per PN schiggn.
san so 2-4 leud aus erlang.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie siehts in Spicak für Bikeparkanfänger aus? haben die da auch Spass und gibts da Leibikes für Leute > 1,61 cm?
> 
> ...



alles kein Thema, glaub Spicak ist einer der Einsteigerfreundlichsten PArks die ich kenn - Leihbikes kein Thema, sind sogar günstig. 
Die Komplette Prodeggdschn gibts a ... 

Preise Radverleih

umrechnen müsstest Dir selber


----------



## Axalp (10. August 2009)

Apeman schrieb:


> sers, wold amoll froagn, wu ich gscheide GPS touren ab ebermannstadt find?
> die rundn ebermannstadt-druidenhain-muschelquelle-und zrück samma scho gfoarn. wor echt der hit. etz wo ma alle auf enduro und allmountain umgstiegen soan(davor eher freeridnn), brach ma a die gscheidn tourn! olso wenn ihr ma helfn wullt. ansunstn foarn ma bis etz nooch dem drive&walk wonderbuch. des is a goud!
> kentz mir a gern wos per PN schiggn.
> san so 2-4 leud aus erlang.



Bezüglich Orientierung ist der Roland der Experte hier. 

Zum Thema: 

Hier ist z.B. eine von Saddamchen aufgezeichnete Tour. Treppen, Verblockte Trails und S3-Stellen sollte man dafür schon mögen.

Ansonsten zeichnen wir eigentlich nie auf, weil eigentlich alle Wege in der Fränkischen für uns mittlerweile bekannt sind. Also einfach mal mitfahren, wenn Du was neues fahren willst.



JansonJanson schrieb:


> umrechnen müsstest Dir selber



...aber die netten Mädels an der Kasse machen das auch gerne. 

Das 'wär doch was:


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2009)

Danke, genau diese Tour sind wir vorletzten Sonntag gefahren echt der Hammer. Wir sind die Tour aber ein bisserl abgeändert gefahren. Richtig spaßig wirds eh erst ab dem Druidenhain.

Ja evtl könnten wir uns ja mal bei euch einklinken?
Sind aber alle nicht so Fit (Konditionell gesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. August 2009)

Apeman schrieb:


> Danke, genau diese Tour sind wir vorletzten Sonntag gefahren echt der Hammer. Wir sind die Tour aber ein bisserl abgeändert gefahren. Richtig spaßig wirds eh erst ab dem Druidenhain.
> 
> Ja evtl könnten wir uns ja mal bei euch einklinken?
> Sind aber alle nicht so Fit (Konditionell gesehen).



macht nix ... wir fahren auch immer mit dem Schorsch 
Ihr dürfts nur nicht mit fahren wenn der starke August dabei ist ...


----------



## kubikjch (10. August 2009)

Das macht gar nix, wir orientieren uns eh am langsamsten. Das muss nicht immer ich sein


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> macht nix ... wir fahren auch immer mit dem Schorsch



..........auch Spötter müssen sterben..........................


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2009)

Apeman schrieb:


> Danke, genau diese Tour sind wir vorletzten Sonntag gefahren echt der Hammer. Wir sind die Tour aber ein bisserl abgeändert gefahren. Richtig spaßig wirds eh erst ab dem Druidenhain.
> 
> Ja evtl könnten wir uns ja mal bei euch einklinken?
> Sind aber alle nicht so Fit (Konditionell gesehen).



Wenn Ihr im Moment nicht so fit seid, seid Ihr bei mir an der richtigen Adresse. Ich komme auch nicht so richtig in die Gänge.
Wir könnten ja mal fürs Wochenende eine technische Tour ausmachen ?!


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> macht nix ... wir fahren auch immer mit dem Schorsch
> Ihr dürfts nur nicht mit fahren wenn der starke August dabei ist ...



hey ja du hirsch, bin a ganze wochn mitn lift bergauf gfohren, und nur technisch bergab getrailt, also ist mei kontie a futsch


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2009)

morgen kumm ich heim, werd evt nachmittags mitn friedl a runden in der fränkischen fohren, also roter paron , fährst mit


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen kumm ich heim, werd evt nachmittags mitn friedl a runden in der fränkischen fohren, also roter paron , fährst mit



ich werd scho in der fränkischen foan ! Aber ned mit euch ihr seid ma zu schnell. Do foa ich lieber allans.
Wo wollt Ihr denn foan ?


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. August 2009)

Apeman schrieb:


> sers, wold amoll froagn, wu ich gscheide GPS touren ab ebermannstadt find?
> die rundn ebermannstadt-druidenhain-muschelquelle-und zrück samma scho gfoarn. wor echt der hit. etz wo ma alle auf enduro und allmountain umgstiegen soan(davor eher freeridnn), brach ma a die gscheidn tourn! olso wenn ihr ma helfn wullt. ansunstn foarn ma bis etz nooch dem drive&walk wonderbuch. des is a goud!
> kentz mir a gern wos per PN schiggn.
> san so 2-4 leud aus erlang.



wir 2 fahren heut ab 17.00 Richtung Hetzles ne kleine Runde, falls sich jemand anschließen mag!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. August 2009)

ja ja ... die Siemansianer wieder ... ts ts ts äberd ihr a woas ?! häd a gern so früh aus .....


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ja ja ... die Siemansianer wieder ... ts ts ts äberd ihr a woas ?! häd a gern so früh aus .....




also mich bitte nicht mit solchen Sachen wir Siemensianer beleidigen!! 
Davon distanziere ich mich gaaaaaannnz weit!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (11. August 2009)

Danke für die Angebote 
Hab nur imom ne kleine Salmonellendingens (verdorbener Fisch) und bin denke ich noch net Fit bis zum Wochenende...
Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2009)

sind wieder zurück von serfaus. 
kurzer bericht.
am dienstag angekommen war des wetter ned so toll, ham aber trotzden gleich mal den lift in anspruch gnimma, und wollten uns den matschentrail anschaun, haben ihn auch gleich gfunden, war aber etwas langweilig, dann sind wir den nächten berg hoch (mit lift), und da ham wir zwei jugendliche mit rocky und an dirtbike getroffen, die haben uns dann schnell den frommerstrail geziegt,(war lustig) am zweiten tag sind wir dann aufm hausberg von serfaus, den furkler, unsre wirtin sagt noch, des macht kann sinn mitn bike auf buckel da hoch, ich habs trotzten gmacht (kein zweites mal mehr), wir konnten zwar mitn lift ziemlich hoch fahren, mussten dann noch paar schotter ramper rauf treten und dann ging die tragerei los.
die bilder sind alle von diesen tag, und ich bin nur (für mich) des leichteste gfohren

auf den bild sieht man des letzte tragestück, bis zum gipfel (rechts oben)






[/URL][/IMG]

 auf den zwei bildern  trage ich mei kistn aufi ( suchet und ihr werdet finden)





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

oben ankomma, schnell paar fotos und dann gings endlich ab





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

jetz kommt der leichte teil





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

zuschauer hat ich genug (leider)





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

zum schluss gut ankomma, auf den letzten bild sieht man mitte oben (bei schneestreifen) wo der gipfel war, wir sind die graskante hoch, nach links abgezweigt, über den zwei schotterabrutschen rüber, den nächsten buckel hoch, dahinter wieder a stück runter, und dann von links komment auf gipfel





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2009)

an den anderen tagen machten wir normale trails, die man als lohnenswert nennen kann





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Schoschi (11. August 2009)

subba Bilder Beddär, obber weng verrückt bist scho..........


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> subba Bilder Beddär, obber weng verrückt bist scho..........



Genau meine Meinung. 
Bilder sind Weltklasse.


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2009)

na schosch, ich mach nur was spass macht, ok paar höhenmeterbergauf hätt mer a gefallen, aber die zeit war zu wertvoll, um irgendan trail zu verpassen.
ihr hupft dafür wie die weltmaster, und der wolfi, roland,jochen usw fahren lieber techno
@roland 
geht moin was


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> na schosch, ich mach nur was spass macht, ok paar höhenmeterbergauf hätt mer a gefallen, aber die zeit war zu wertvoll, um irgendan trail zu verpassen.
> ihr hupft dafür wie die weltmaster, und der wolfi, roland,jochen usw fahren lieber techno
> @roland
> geht moin was



Bin grod zurück von einer 40 KM Tour
Ober nur Stroß und Feldwech.
Ich häd Lust auf`n Kreuzberch in Poddensta. ich hob do nu 2-3 Schdelln offn.
Obba ka grossa Dua midd a Haufn HM und KM!! Lieba bloss a bissl brobbiern.


----------



## Schoschi (11. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> paar höhenmeterbergauf hätt mer a gefallen



sauber sog i.....

Hab grad weng an Bilderzusammenschnitt von Frankreich gebastelt, hab meiner Meinung nach die gelungensten Schnappschüsse mal zusammgengepackt........von allem weng was.....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dWzQTamTk"]YouTube - Portes du Soleil   Die besten Bilder[/ame]


----------



## HTWolfi (11. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> geht moin was



Wann und wo?
Poddensta wär für mich ok. Soll ja trocken bleiben.

@Peter: Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. August 2009)

grüss dich wolfi
morgen were ich in pottensta dabei, um wieviel uhr roland hastn zeit


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2009)

@schoschi top
muss mal mit in den alpentrails,brauchn da mal an gscheidn filmer


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2009)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> Poddensta wär für mich ok. Soll ja trocken bleiben.
> 
> @Peter: Klasse Bilder



Parkplatz wie immer um 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. August 2009)

Servus,

ich hab am Freitag frei, hat da jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit für eine AM Runde in der Fränkischen?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> sauber sog i.....
> 
> Hab grad weng an Bilderzusammenschnitt von Frankreich gebastelt, hab meiner Meinung nach die gelungensten Schnappschüsse mal zusammgengepackt........von allem weng was.....
> Die besten Bilder[/url]



Sehr schön gmacht Schorsch,  Super Bilder, aber hässt den B.B. aus H. ned wegretuschiern könna.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2009)

alles klaro,1500uhr am kackanlageparke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (12. August 2009)

@Schoschi:


----------



## JansonJanson (12. August 2009)

@Mr.Kondition: 

@all:

weiss jetzt nicht wer von euch alles von dem "Vorhaben" weiss, dass wir noch mal nen langes We Bikeparks im Ösi-Land unsicher machen wollen  - habe mich da mit Markus schon mal bissi kurz geschlossen... 
Hab mich jetzt mal kurz mit den Öffnungszeiten vertraut gemacht:

Wagrain: ab 15.09. Di Do Sa So normal geöffnet, davor täglich
Leogang: bis 26.10. Mi - So täglich
Semmering: ab 15.09. Do - So täglich
Saalbach: bis 20.09. alle Lifte täglich 

(OGau ist einfach zu weit weg und zu unbeständig)

Bei den 4 genannten sind Wagrain, Leogang und Saalbach auf einem Haufen, Semmering wäre nen Ticken weiter ... 

jetzt weiss ich das z.b. Markus noch die ersten zwei Sept. Wochen Urlaub hat... sonst nix.

Von meiner Seite aus muss ich abwarten wie es sich mit dem Umzug entwickelt...

Hätte jetzt prinzipiell mal als guten Termin den 10. bis 13.9. gesehen, ist Do bis So, ne Woche später wäre von den Liften auch noch möglich ala 17. bis 20.09. (weiss nicht in wie weit das bei Markus möglich wäre)

so weit die Fakten ...


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> (weiss nicht in wie weit das bei Markus möglich wäre)



Nicht möglich.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

wer mag denn jetzt am Sonntag mit nach Spicak ? 

Markus, ich ... ?


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer mag denn jetzt am Sonntag mit nach Spicak ?
> 
> Markus, ich ... ?




und ich möcht mich auch gern anschließen!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

guad ... dann 3 Leutz, 2 Bikes ... 1 Plätzerl wäre noch frei ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab am Freitag frei, hat da jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit für eine AM Runde in der Fränkischen?
> 
> ...



oder Tour ab Erlangen?? Hat hier sonst keiner Kurzarbeit, gibts doch gar nicht!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

... ich hab im August genau 5 Tage frei ... und da sind die Sonntage schon mit drin 
hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... ich hab im August genau 5 Tage frei ... und da sind die Sonntage schon mit drin
> hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage ...



ja das tut es


----------



## B3ppo (13. August 2009)

Servus aus dem hohen Norden, 
@ Jan: werd erstmal schaun wie sich das Bein entwickelt bevor ich Parkpläne machen kann  und ab 4. September siehts bei mir 3 Wochen lang so aus wie bei dir im August, heißt frei von Sa 14.00 bis Montag 8.00 
Letztes August (Bein?) und letztes Septemberwochenende (Lifte?) gingen.

@Schoschi: Wär toll wenn du die Orginalvideos als divx (avi) oder so bei Rapidshare oder ähnlichem hochladen könntest, dann hätt man sie mal besse als in YT Quali.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

@Sven: welche Nummer warst denn beim Cup in Steinach ... hab di noch auf keinem Bild gefunden ... 

@B3ppo: letztes August We ist kritisch wg umziehen ... letztes Sept. sind die Lifte schon teils zu ...


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

so ... hab mich mal bischen mit Sven von der Kiste unterhalten, und er meinte - wenn Österreich dann sollten wir uns auf 2 Parks beschränken, genauer auf Leogang und Wagrain 

Klingt auch nicht schlecht, bevor jeden Tag nen neuer Park angesteuert wird ... bekomm auch noch Adressen wo man am besten Übernachten kann ...

3./4. Oktober ist in Wagrain Season Finale mit Abfahrten von ganz oben und freier Verpflegung ...


----------



## B3ppo (13. August 2009)

3./4. Oktober hätt ich evtl Zeit


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eub4LCw-JY&feature=fvw"]YouTube - PDS - les portes du soleil 2008[/ame]

man man man ... jetzt ärger ich mich das ich das Gap doch nicht probiert hab


----------



## Saddamchen (13. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> YouTube - PDS - les portes du soleil 2008
> 
> man man man ... jetzt ärger ich mich das ich das Gap doch nicht probiert hab


Hosd Angsd, das näxxd Johr nimmer stehd???


----------



## Axalp (13. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> YouTube - PDS - les portes du soleil 2008
> 
> man man man ... jetzt ärger ich mich das ich das Gap doch nicht probiert hab



Das Roadgap schaut schon langsam aus - da sind ja selbst wir schneller um die Kurve geschossen - also die beiden Projekte in dem Film gehen wir das nächste Jahr an. 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... hab mich mal bischen mit Sven von der Kiste unterhalten, und er meinte - wenn Österreich dann sollten wir uns auf 2 Parks beschränken, genauer auf Leogang und Wagrain
> 
> Klingt auch nicht schlecht, bevor jeden Tag nen neuer Park angesteuert wird ... bekomm auch noch Adressen wo man am besten Übernachten kann ...
> 
> 3./4. Oktober ist in Wagrain Season Finale mit Abfahrten von ganz oben und freier Verpflegung ...



Was ist mit Schladming?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. August 2009)

@Saddamchen: dann bo i ded ding mi maner Händ wieder uff  unn dann gib ihm ... 

@Markus: jo, die Dinger fallen next year  mit Schladming k.a. ist ja auch in der Gegend, aber meinte gibt nur wirklich eine Strecke und das ist die DH, vom Gipfel bis Mittelstation ist ne normale DH, am Mittelstation dann die WC DH Strecke... aber ned das wiedder regnd nen Abnd vorher und kaaner foahrn will


----------



## Blackcycle (14. August 2009)

Auch wieder im Lande. 






> (OGau ist einfach zu weit weg und zu unbeständig)


Ja, ich stand gestern auf dem Heimweg kurz an der Strecke...
Natürlich geschlossen. Hatte dann keine Lust zu Pokern und auf heute zu warten, was auch gut so war. 
Das Bild zeigt ungefähr warum geschlossen ist bei Nässe.









@ Schoschi
Super gemacht! 

@ Janson


> wer mag denn jetzt am Sonntag mit nach Spicak ?


Ist noch Platz, dann würde ich gerne.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. August 2009)

GUAD dann is der Spicak Tripp ausgebucht 

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. August 2009)

ein Muss

Performance

hab mich halb tot gelacht ...


----------



## Axalp (14. August 2009)

Fährt morgen jemand Fränkische so zwischen 12 Uhr und 15 Uhr?


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

am mittwoch abend in dder fränkischen endschieden wir (wolfi,roland u ich) für 2 tach in die alpen zu fohren, aber wohin, wetter soll donnerstag nur in raum innsbruck toll werden, also ab in den nordpark, wollt mer eh mal machen






[/URL][/IMG]
an der gipfelstation ankomme gings gleich mit übermut los, den wir dachten ja wir sind die helden, doch der trail zeigte uns welch helden wir sind





[/URL][/IMG]

des erst stück ging schotter runter, dann beginnt des teil, und ich muss gestehen, wir waren helden ohne hosen, den die hatten wir voll. es ging gleich bocksteil runter auf schmalen trail mit viel losen gesteinrotz, wos ich mich gleich mal hinlegte und abfluchte. dann gings auf shores a stüch weiter





[/URL][/IMG]
 wo ich die letzten fotos macht, den der trail war zu steil und eng um dauernt anhalten zu können wegen fotos. Weiter unten sahen wir dann wies an freerider zerlegt hat, und noch stüch weiter la g den roland sei kistn in der wiesen, ich glaub da ham wir aweng die faxen ghabt.
irgendwie mit schieben und tragen und fluchen kamen wir unten am auto an, waren ja 1000hm bergab, und ich musste erst mal mein foto im auto verstauen. Dann gings wieder rauf, und ich muss gestehen so richtig bock hat ich nach der ersten abfahrt nemmer. Oben ankomma trank mer erstmal a bleifrei und versuchten den zweitn run talabwärts, und auf einmal gingen die sektionen  scho viel leichter und machten auch spass, selbs wo wir beim erstenmal noch bergab gschoben ham (roland u ich) konnten wir jetzt grösstenteils fohren. beim wolf brauch ich nix dazu sagn, der ist gfohren wie immer, ist zwar auch zwamol in die fangzeun gfogn aber des hat na ned gejuckt. Im allgemeinen haben wir fast glaub ich keinen einzigen biker gsehen der da runter ist , ohne das na es auf die schnauze gelegt hat. unten wieder ankomma hat mer scho aweng a grinsen im gsicht, also nochmal aufi.Bei der dritten abfahrt macht roland und ich paar andre varinten (wanderwege) und kamen gut unten an, und irgenwie war die luft bei uns zwei draussen, wolfi fuhr alleine nochmals hoch, und ist später an einen stück bergab durchgefahren(hut ab).
dann machten wir uns aufm weg richtung tegernsee und übernachteten erstma in achenkirchn.
am nächsten morgen musst mer selbt den berg hochtreten, war aber bloss 1200hm. dann gings endlich los. Wolfi ist diese tour scho zum 7 mal gfohren, ich zum 2 mal und roland war des erste mal hier





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

unten ankoma, schnell noch a radler drunken und dann heingfohren.
 den end vom lied, der nordpark hast ned umsonst der schwersten park in europe zu sein, wer denkt er kann gut fohren soll sich des mal antun.
und die alpen sind immer wieder schön zum radeln


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

werd morgen um 1000uhr ab rotenbühl a tour guiden, (trailtour).
würd mich freuen wenn paar unsrer gruppe auch dabei sind.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 1000uhr ab rotenbühl a tour guiden, (trailtour).
> würd mich freuen wenn paar unsrer gruppe auch dabei sind.



Ich werd morgen auch kommen, und ich glaube der Jochen und Bernd sind auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2009)

Wenn ich die Bilder seh wird mir wieder warm ums Herz. Im warsten Sinne des Wortes.
War genial, Sau anstrengend aber unvergesslich.
Der Nordpark ist der volle Abschuss So was hab ich zuvor noch nicht gesehen geschweige denn gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (15. August 2009)

Ich will da auch hin.... Mal schaun wie schnell das Bein wieder ganz ist.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich will da auch hin.... Mal schaun wie schnell das Bein wieder ganz ist.



was macht dei haxn


----------



## B3ppo (15. August 2009)

Gehen geht inzwischen schon einigermaßen, ab Dienstag muss ich wieder arbeiten, mal sehen was das Bein zu 9 Stunden stehen/laufen sagt.
Denk so in 2 Wochen werd ich mich wieder langsam auf Bike setzen, die Wundhöhle muss halt zugehen und darf sich nicht wieder füllen.
Nordkette ist wohl wirklich nix für Anfänger?


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Gehen geht inzwischen schon einigermaßen, ab Dienstag muss ich wieder arbeiten, mal sehen was das Bein zu 9 Stunden stehen/laufen sagt.
> Denk so in 2 Wochen werd ich mich wieder langsam auf Bike setzen, die Wundhöhle muss halt zugehen und darf sich nicht wieder füllen.
> Nordkette ist wohl wirklich nix für Anfänger?



du bist ja ka anfänger, propiers einfach mal aus, dann weisst was ich mein


----------



## Axalp (15. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> du bist ja ka anfänger, propiers einfach mal aus, dann weisst was ich mein



Wenn Du 'mal was runter schiebst, dann sagt das alles. 

Während der Christopher sich in der Nordkette austobt fahr ich lieber nach OGau oder Lenggries.  

War heute neben 1000 Rotsocken allein in der Fränkischen. Muss mir halt 'mal jemand sagen, dass alle außer den Erlangern Feiertag haben. 
Muschelquellen-Block wurde auf's erste Mal erledigt. Da hatten wir noch eine Rechnung offen. 
Seit langem mal wieder Burggaillenreuth und Riesenburg gefahren. Irgendwie langweilig. Wird Zeit, dass es 'mal reinpisst damit's wieder interessant wird.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2009)

Ein Liteville ich dachte schon das passiert überhaupt nie. Mal sehen was Sie für ne Ausrede haben.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder Burggaillenreuth und Riesenburg gefahren. Irgendwie langweilig. Wird Zeit, dass es 'mal reinpisst damit's wieder interessant wird.



darf ich da zusehen wenn du die Riesenburg bei Nässe fährst. Die Geländer sind ja dort nicht so toll.

Muschelquellenblock.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn Du 'mal was runter schiebst, dann sagt das alles.
> 
> Während der Christopher sich in der Nordkette austobt fahr ich lieber nach OGau oder Lenggries.
> 
> ...



des glaub ich das heut die hölle los war in der fränkischen, morgen werds warscheinlich noch schlimmer, aber egal,ich schick den bernd mit seiner monsterkistn vor, da wern sie scho auf seiten spratzeln die redsocks.
wied zeit das mer wieder mal a gemeinsamme tour fohren, weil der sommer is nemmer lang, und wie der herbst werd, des steht in den sternen


----------



## JansonJanson (15. August 2009)

... bin morgen gegen 10 nach 6 beim Bernd, dann zum Markus, wo ich ihn und Thomas aufgabel.
Thomas und Bernd bitte an Perso oder Reisepass denken 

Bis morgen die Herrn ...


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2009)

viel spass euch hüpfer, und passt auf eure knochen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber egal,ich schick den bernd mit seiner monsterkistn vor, da wern sie scho auf seiten spratzeln die redsocks.


Aber Hallo !! So isses!! Wenns ned sprazln werd die Totem ihrem Namen gerechd!!!
Au weh au weh! seid langen amol widder a Dur und ich muss wecherm Oland midm schwerem Geräd ondredn!!


----------



## Axalp (15. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Au weh au weh! seid langen amol widder a Dur und ich muss wecherm Oland midm schwerem Geräd ondredn!!



Keine Angst! Ich musste heut feststellen, dass nach dem DH-Urlaub die Berge in der Fränkischen zwar länger, dafür aber steiler sind... 

:kotz:


----------



## were (16. August 2009)

Servus,

ich war bisher seit dem ich mitm MTB'n angefangen meist in N/FÜ/ER unterwegs. Die Woche bin ich von meiner ersten Transalp von Oberstdorf nach Riva zurückgekommen. Fahren tu ich ehr CC, Touren. Mei radl is a Cube Stereo. Ganz so krasse Geschichten wie ihr teilweise Fotos reinstellt fahr ich net. Hab auch kein Fullfacehelm und Protektoren. Hier posten tu ich weil ich (weider) nach Oberehraboach zoggn bin und jetzt erstmal dabei bin die Gegend Mountainbiketechisch zu erkunden. Von dem was ich bisher gefahren bin ist eigentlich nur noch Kalchreuth bequem ohne Auto zu erreichen. Zumindest wann man dann noch bisl dort rumfahren will und Tage werden ja auch scho wieder kürzer.

Vieleicht hat ja der eine oder andere mal bock ne Runde mit zu radeln und mir paar intressante Stellen zu zeigen


----------



## Schoschi (16. August 2009)

Na mit dem Stereo bist doch gut aufgehoben in der Fränischen. 
Touren werden hier ja ständig ausgemacht, einfach mal zum Treffpunkt kommen. Kam schon vor dass einfach jemand erschienen ist der gar nicht angemeldet war hier im Forum, der nur mitgelesen hat. 
Oder mal an Roland halten, quasi fast dei Nachbar, der fährt fast alla Dooch, solang die Schmerzmittel wirken um seine Verletzungen zu ignorieren


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Keine Angst! Ich musste heut feststellen, dass nach dem DH-Urlaub die Berge in der Fränkischen zwar länger, dafür aber steiler sind...
> 
> :kotz:




100% Zustimmung nach der heutigen Tour!!


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Touren werden hier ja ständig ausgemacht, einfach mal zum Treffpunkt kommen.



Des gilt auch amol widda für *DICH*

Heud waren wir wieder mal zu 7 unterwegs. Der Peter hat drei Jungs zum Touren zeigen dabei gehabt. Dann noch der Jochen, Bernd und Ich. 
37 KM ca. 750-800 HM. Bei bis zu 32 Grad Trainmeusel, Altersheimtrail, Berg rauf zum Abkürzungstrail zum Berg des Schweigens, Adlerstein, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrntrail, Muschlquelln und zurück zum Schwimmbad. 
Auch Tour der technischen Defekte: Dämpfer war platt, Kettenschloß gebrochen und Schaltwerk locker, Speiche gerissen, Zughülle aufgeplatzt, Platten mit Delle in der Felge.
Ach ja und des ganze middn 18 KG Hobl.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2009)

ja war ne lockere tour heut, die drei ham des gut gmacht, und siehste roland, dei kontie passt scho, bloss dei ehrgeiz musst nochweng trainieren, und der bernd der hund hat sei kistn a gut bewegt, zumintest bergauf, bergabdo hilft nur üben,üben,üben, scheiss hupferei,verdierbt die technick


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> scheiss hupferei,verdierbt die technick


Do hosd sogor aweng rechd mani!!! Wobei am Schluß is ja scho widder ganz gud ganga!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2009)

were schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich war bisher seit dem ich mitm MTB'n angefangen meist in N/FÜ/ER unterwegs. Die Woche bin ich von meiner ersten Transalp von Oberstdorf nach Riva zurückgekommen. Fahren tu ich ehr CC, Touren. Mei radl is a Cube Stereo. Ganz so krasse Geschichten wie ihr teilweise Fotos reinstellt fahr ich net. Hab auch kein Fullfacehelm und Protektoren. Hier posten tu ich weil ich (weider) nach Oberehraboach zoggn bin und jetzt erstmal dabei bin die Gegend Mountainbiketechisch zu erkunden. Von dem was ich bisher gefahren bin ist eigentlich nur noch Kalchreuth bequem ohne Auto zu erreichen. Zumindest wann man dann noch bisl dort rumfahren will und Tage werden ja auch scho wieder kürzer.
> 
> Vieleicht hat ja der eine oder andere mal bock ne Runde mit zu radeln und mir paar intressante Stellen zu zeigen


Der Schoschi hods scho gsochd!! Einfach midlesn und amol midfohrn!!!
Vielleichd bis bald!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (16. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des gilt auch amol widda für *DICH*



Jaja, host ja Recht. War gestern und heut weng zum eingewöhnen allaans unterwegs. Jetzt nein Herbst nei hob ich widda mehra Zeit...


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> , bergabdo hilft nur üben,üben,üben, scheiss hupferei,verdierbt die technick



Der Bernd, sorgt scho dafür, das er ned zu gut werd. Denn wird`s besser fährt er a Stück nimma, oder nur Hupfpark.

Obba der richtige Bergauf Held werd ich wohl a nie wern. Scheiß Kondi zeuchs die drei neua sind an Bergnauf on mir vorbeizong als wenn ich stehad (War ja fast so). Sogor der Jochen wor heud ned einzuholn.


----------



## kubikjch (16. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> :. Scheiß Kondi zeuchs die drei neua sind an Bergnauf on mir vorbeizong als wenn ich stehad (War ja fast so). Sogor der Jochen wor heud ned einzuholn.



Kaaf der halt a a Rennrad, vielleicht krieg mas im Doppelpack billiger


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd, sorgt scho dafür, das er ned zu gut werd. Denn wird`s besser fährt er a Stück nimma, oder nur Hupfpark.
> 
> Obba der richtige Bergauf Held werd ich wohl a nie wern. Scheiß Kondi zeuchs die drei neua sind an Bergnauf on mir vorbeizong als wenn ich stehad (War ja fast so). Sogor der Jochen wor heud ned einzuholn.



ja , der jochen war gut druff heut, glaub der hätt des pavilion noch mitgmacht


----------



## Blackcycle (16. August 2009)

Zurück aus Spicak und es war super. 
Zum Bilder machen hatten wir eigentlich gar keine Zeit, ein paar wenige gibt es trotzdem:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20739


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , der jochen war gut druff heut, glaub der hätt des pavilion noch mitgmacht



Pavillion häd ich a nu midgfoan obba ich glaub der Jochen ned. Der hod heim zur Muddi gwolld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Kaaf der halt a a Rennrad, vielleicht krieg mas im Doppelpack billiger



Ka Geld!


----------



## kubikjch (16. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Pavillion häd ich a nu midgfoan obba ich glaub der Jochen ned. Der hod heim zur Muddi gwolld.



Wie schö, dasd wieder a ausred hast


----------



## schu2000 (16. August 2009)

Nachtrag aus PdS: Panorama

War zur Behandlung meiner Sprungphobie in PdS gestern mal in Todesnohe und hab den mittleren Flugschein aufgefrischt...zumindest spring ich das ganze "kleine" Zeugs was ich letztes Jahr schon gesprungen bin noch bzw. wieder...vielleicht kann ich ja dann auch irgendwann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft an größere Sachen ran  

Ich wollte irgendwann in naher Zukunft (also noch diese Saison) mal ein verlängertes Wochenende (3 oder 4 Tage) Todtnau + Bad Wildbad einlegen, irgendjemand Bock?
Und war da net die Rede von a paar Tagen in österreichischen Parks? Je nach Terminwahl würd i mich da auch mit ranhängen!
Ich glaub nach Spiczak muss i a mal...öfter mal was neues 

@Christopher: hab momentan auch an Schlumpf, besser gesagt an Schlumpfling, an der Hüfte. Hab mich vorletzte Woche auf an Hometrail bei voller Fahrt überschlagen, und nach a paar Tagen hab i dann so a Ding an der Hüfte kriegt  is aber nix schlimmes weiter und tut auch net großartig weh...


----------



## were (16. August 2009)

na dann kum i hald moal mit wenn im fred woas stehd


----------



## Axalp (16. August 2009)

Zurück vom Fahrtechnik-Training aus Spicak. Geil geil geil war's gewesen.

Jaja, so ohne Freilauf DH-Fahren ist ganz witzig , allerdings muss man taktisch klug (sehr wenig bis gar nicht bremsen) fahren und das Bach-Gap auslassen  - obwohl es hier Leute gibt, die aus lauter Faulheit auch ohne zu treten drüber hüpfen. 

Vor dem Breyer-Table hatten alle Respekt. Da gibt's noch einiges zu verbessern bis es 'mal flowig läuft.

@Sven: Das Crankbros-Gap und die DH-Gaps hab ich auch noch offen - ist also keine Schand'. Die anderen großen Sachen sind im Moment noch viel zu heftig. Bei unserem Stand gibt's bei Misslingen mehr als 'nen Schlumpf.

Ich hab die ersten 2 September-Wochen Urlaub. Wenn meine Kiste wieder läuft nehm ich die mit nach Hause und werd auf jeden Fall versuchen "Lac Blanc" zu besuchen und entweder BadWildbad oder Albstadt.

Termin für Österreich ist schwierig. 
An mir soll's nicht liegen. Ich hab immer Zeit. Fahre aber anstatt es über's Knie zu brechen auch gerne nochmal nach Spicak und an den G-Kopf (hab noch ein paar Punkte über).


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. August 2009)

gestern erste Mal Bike Park....heute Muskelkater ohne Ende.
Ungewohntes Bike (Kona Stinky), das alles platt gebügelt hat.  Ungewohnt ohne Klickies, aber bei jeder Abfahrt hats mehr Spass gemacht!!!


----------



## B3ppo (17. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> gestern erste Mal Bike Park....heute Muskelkater ohne Ende.
> Ungewohntes Bike (Kona Stinky), das alles platt gebügelt hat.  Ungewohnt ohne Klickies, aber bei jeder Abfahrt hats mehr Spass gemacht!!!



So solls sein


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

@mistertom: ich zitiere kurz Thomas vor dem McDonalds schalter " dieses wohlige platt sein fehlt bei mir aber noch " ...  ... aber heute Muskelkater ... hehe  aber hast Dich für deinen ersten Park Einsatz wirklich wacker geschlafen - vor allem Klickies - Flats ... 

@Markus: ja ja , ich hatte einfach mal keine Lust zu viel zu treten, ging ja auch so - denn Masse bergab ist einfach schneller als so nen Hungerlappen wie Du  - aber wie ich einmal komplett drüber bin inkl. super smooth Landung schon geil ... 

Wegen Österreich Wochenende würde der 10. bis 14.9. doch schon aktueller werden ... denk mal bis dahin ist der Umzug rum bzw. muss - hab ja hier genug starke Helfer ... 

Insidertipp:

Leogang - http://www.brandstatthof.info/

Wagrain - http://members.aon.at/cafe-wagrain/


----------



## Axalp (17. August 2009)

Hier 'mal was für die Spitzkehrenliebhaber unter uns:







Mehr dazu gibt's hier.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

hab mal 2 Email raus geschickt zwecks Bettenbelgung der 2 Pensionen. Hab mal gesagt 4 Personen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bRaTi (17. August 2009)

Hi ich bin neu hier, war aber gestern schon mit ein paar von euch biken. Ich hoff man sieht sich bald wieder.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

@brati: woarst abb inner Frankischen mit oder ... ?


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @brati: woarst abb inner Frankischen mit oder ... ?



logisch war er mit uns unterwegs ham die lockere trailtour gmacht, die ich mal mit dir gfohrn bin, nur paar km mehr


----------



## Saddamchen (17. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @brati: woarst abb inner Frankischen mit oder ... ?



Naa ! Der wor bei euch in Spizak mit dabei du Vollpfosdn!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier 'mal was für die Spitzkehrenliebhaber unter uns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schitt, das ich mein sommer ulaub scho gmacht hab, des wäre intressant, aber der berg läuft ja ned davon


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

...lockerer TrailTour ... i geb dir glei 

hmmmmm Mr.Mini Schlumpf wollt ja ned mi ...  musst i san Table widda allanz bezwinga ... hehe


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @mistertom: ich zitiere kurz Thomas vor dem McDonalds schalter " dieses wohlige platt sein fehlt bei mir aber noch " ...  ... aber heute Muskelkater ... hehe  aber hast Dich für deinen ersten Park Einsatz wirklich wacker geschlafen - vor allem Klickies - Flats ...
> 
> 
> 
> muss heute leider im Büro übernachten, kann nicht mehr aufstehen.....


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

wie siehts denn mal mit "Nach PDS Grillen" aus ... 

hab jetzt mal mit dem Herrn B telefoniert - wie siehts bei allen so 24. / 25. aus ? ist nächste Woche Montag / Dienstag ?


----------



## B3ppo (17. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mal mit "Nach PDS Grillen" aus ...
> 
> hab jetzt mal mit dem Herrn B telefoniert - wie siehts bei allen so 24. / 25. aus ? ist nächste Woche Montag / Dienstag ?



Hab ich Zeit 

Edit: Montag ist besser als Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. August 2009)

haut hin


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

mehr Meinungen ?

Sven wie siehts bei Dir aus ?

Denk mal Mo ist auch bei mir besser ...


----------



## Saddamchen (17. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mehr Meinungen ?
> 
> Sven wie siehts bei Dir aus ?
> 
> Denk mal Mo ist auch bei mir besser ...


YES!


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

wo wollle mers machen - im Haus der Dekadenz - oder Haus der Bescheidenheit 




2teres ist meine Bude ... das andere ...


----------



## Axalp (17. August 2009)

Ich komm auch. Ess dann halt trockenes Toastbrot. Mehr kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten. Neues Laufrad fällig.


----------



## Blackcycle (17. August 2009)

Ohoh, fahr halt weiter so... 

Montag klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (17. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich komm auch. Ess dann halt trockenes Toastbrot. Mehr kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten. *Neues Laufrad fällig. *



Das ist dein Materialmordernder Fahrstil, fahr mal mit dem Zesty GKopf, dann lernst du selber zu arbeiten


----------



## Stylo77 (17. August 2009)

jansonjanson schrieb:


> mehr meinungen ?
> 
> Sven wie siehts bei dir aus ?
> 
> Denk mal mo ist auch bei mir besser ...



was ?


----------



## Axalp (17. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das ist dein Materialmordernder Fahrstil, fahr mal mit dem Zesty GKopf, dann lernst du selber zu arbeiten



...sagt der Cheetah-Fahrer, der in PDS jeden Abend am schrauben und festziehen war... ts ts ts 

...und der es geschafft hat gleichzeitig Vorder- und Hinterrad durchzuschlagen... hm hm hm


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was ?



hehe Du Stalker 

Warst mal Ausnahmsweise nicht Du gemeint *g*
Der Sven der mit in PdS war ....


----------



## schu2000 (17. August 2009)

Montag oder Dienstag geht klar, aber Glück gehabt, sollte eigentlich nach Wien, muss i jetzt aber doch net...

10.-14. September muss i mal mit meim Chef plaudern, ich hab am 15. bei am Kunden a Präsentation die muss i dann noch vorbereiten. Wenn dann würd i woahrscheinli am 10. Abends runterfahren und am Sonntag abend wieder haam...


----------



## JansonJanson (17. August 2009)

äh ... ok Stopp

ich meinte es so ... Mittwoch Abend / Nacht los - dann fahren vom 10. bis einschließlich 13. ... den 14. Montag muss ich schon wieder @work sein ... 

Dann machen wir doch einfach Montag fix ...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2009)

ok ... in der Zeit vom 10.9. bis 13.9. wären in beiden Pensionen noch Plätze frei ... weiss aber nicht wie lange noch ... 

Wie ist denn nu stand der Dinge ... Markus, Sven (evtl.) ich ... ich weiss das die 2 Schlümpfe und Bernd raus sind ...


----------



## schu2000 (18. August 2009)

Ich muss erstmal mit meinem Chef plaudern, der is aber heut net da und die nächsten zwei Tage bin ich beruflich unterwegs. Am Freitag kann ich mehr sagen!


----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2009)

guad ... dann setzen wir einfach mal ne Deadline bis Freitag 18.00Uhr ... und keine Sek. später ...


----------



## Axalp (18. August 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal mit meinem Chef plaudern, der is aber heut net da und die nächsten zwei Tage bin ich beruflich unterwegs. Am Freitag kann ich mehr sagen!



Ich muss erstmal mit meiner Chefin plaudern, die is aber heut net da und die nächsten zwei Tage bin ich biketechnisch unterwegs. Am Freitag kann ich mehr sagen!

Gruß,
Markus

Edith sagt: Hab ich zufällig gefunden - den würden wir uns heuer locker trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2009)

jupp ... mal schauen evtl verschägt es uns ja noch mal dorthin ... hab da auch noch ne Rechnung mit dem Road Gap offen


----------



## Schoschi (18. August 2009)

Gestern aufm ebser Altstadtfest hab ich unseren alten Freund Günni mal wieder getroffen, der war scho wieder gut dabei die alte Schnapsdrossel.......
Wusste scho wieder über alles Bescheid, Bernd die Laabertasche muss ganz schön aufgesprochen haben, ich hab nicht nur keine Kondi bergauf, sondern auch Bergab bin ich ne Pfeife....... Bergauf stimmt ja, und nach 6h runterfahren darf ma ja mal müd sei oder net.......
Jaja, Kinder und Besoffene sagen immer die Wahrheit, jetzt kommts raus Bernd, du alter Lästerer.............und ich hab dich noch in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, dass du alter Mann ka Angst kennst und auch die großen Sachen einfach hinterherspringst und so...........so kanns gehen..........ggg


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gestern aufm ebser Altstadtfest hab ich unseren alten Freund Günni mal wieder getroffen, der war scho wieder gut dabei die alte Schnapsdrossel.......
> Wusste scho wieder über alles Bescheid, Bernd die Laabertasche muss ganz schön aufgesprochen haben, ich hab nicht nur keine Kondi bergauf, sondern auch Bergab bin ich ne Pfeife....... Bergauf stimmt ja, und nach 6h runterfahren darf ma ja mal müd sei oder net.......
> Jaja, Kinder und Besoffene sagen immer die Wahrheit, jetzt kommts raus Bernd, du alter Lästerer.............und ich hab dich noch in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, dass du alter Mann ka Angst kennst und auch die großen Sachen einfach hinterherspringst und so...........so kanns gehen..........ggg



Ja Schorsch so kann gehen. Du darfst dich nicht mit älteren Männern einlassen, das hat keine Zukunft.


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2009)

wir lässtern immer über die, die ned dabei sind


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gestern aufm ebser Altstadtfest hab ich unseren alten Freund Günni mal wieder getroffen, der war scho wieder gut dabei die alte Schnapsdrossel.......
> Wusste scho wieder über alles Bescheid, Bernd die Laabertasche muss ganz schön aufgesprochen haben, ich hab nicht nur keine Kondi bergauf, sondern auch Bergab bin ich ne Pfeife....... Bergauf stimmt ja, und nach 6h runterfahren darf ma ja mal müd sei oder net.......
> Jaja, Kinder und Besoffene sagen immer die Wahrheit, jetzt kommts raus Bernd, du alter Lästerer.............und ich hab dich noch in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, dass du alter Mann ka Angst kennst und auch die großen Sachen einfach hinterherspringst und so...........so kanns gehen..........ggg


Also dasd Berchab a Pfeife bisd hod ja ka Mensch gsochd. Obber wenni mi der Günner frächd wies dem Schoschi mid der Kondi ganga is  konni ja wohl schlechd sogn, dasd fid bis in die Hoorsbizn worsd odder? Wall lügn därf mer ned! Hob nern obber ja a gsochd, dassi a immer  fix und ferdich wor.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mal mit "Nach PDS Grillen" aus ...
> 
> hab jetzt mal mit dem Herrn B telefoniert - wie siehts bei allen so 24. / 25. aus ? ist nächste Woche Montag / Dienstag ?





B3ppo schrieb:


> Hab ich Zeit
> 
> Edit: Montag ist besser als Dienstag





Schoschi schrieb:


> haut hin





JansonJanson schrieb:


> mehr Meinungen ?
> 
> Sven wie siehts bei Dir aus ?
> 
> Denk mal Mo ist auch bei mir besser ...



Bei mir gehts am Montag leider überhaupt nicht. Muss auf Junior aufpassen, da Anja arbeiten muss. Dienstag wäre kein Problem. Wo ist mir egal. Bei mir wäre es Ok und ins Wasser könnten wir ja dieses mal auch hüpfen (ohne Bike!!).


----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2009)

ist doch super - dann lernen wir deinen Junior auch mal kennen ...


----------



## Axalp (19. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ist doch super - dann lernen wir deinen Junior auch mal kennen ...



Genau, damit Du am armen Cedi neue Arzneimittel ausprobieren kannst :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs"]YouTube - David After Dentist[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2009)

ich werd heute um 16.30 Uhr eine Runde fränkische fahren. Startpunkt Freibad Ebermannstadt wenn einer Lust hat !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. August 2009)

Zu früh - komm hier nicht vor 17 Uhr weg...

Arbeiten für neues Laufrad...


----------



## JansonJanson (19. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich werd heute um 16.30 Uhr eine Runde fränkische fahren. Startpunkt Freibad Ebermannstadt wenn einer Lust hat !?



Deine Arbeitszeiten sind ja schlimmer als die bei Siemens ... mann mann mann .... 

un der anna muggd uff weila bis fünfa äberdn muss ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich werd heute um 16.30 Uhr eine Runde fränkische fahren. Startpunkt Freibad Ebermannstadt wenn einer Lust hat !?



leider zu früh und auch der falsche Tag, wär heute alles zu knapp, erst heim, Bike holen usw, da wär ich nicht vor 18.30 da. Ausserdem will ich heute nach 2,5, Jahren Planung endlich mal mit dem DAV Erlangen fahren!

Wie wärs Freitag? Da hab ich wieder frei!


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2009)

Ab wann hättet Ihr Zeit später fahren kann ich auch.


----------



## were (19. August 2009)

I kum Heud ned vor 5a vo der ärbad wech. (bei S*****s)
Bis i dann daham bin und nach Ebermoasdoad gefoern bi ist besdimmd scho 7ma. Des werd wohl zu spaed sa?!
Moign hoab i bis 6a also noch schlechda :-(
Also bei mir ehr om freidoach oda am wochnend.

Muss i näxda wochn moal bisl ehr anfanga dann kum i a ehr ham.


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Deine Arbeitszeiten sind ja schlimmer als die bei Siemens ... mann mann mann ....
> 
> un der anna muggd uff weila bis fünfa äberdn muss ...



ja des is scho schlimm, normolerweis bin ich um 14.00 uhr geistig scho so kaputt das ich mi hinleng muss um dann rechzeitig feieromd zu machn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja des is scho schlimm, normolerweis bin ich um 14.00 uhr geistig scho so kaputt das ich mi hinleng muss um dann rechzeitig feieromd zu machn.



a glaanär dibb! 3 bier zämm middoch wechlossn


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> a glaanär dibb! 3 bier zämm middoch wechlossn



a Glaaaner dibb zurügg, foa amol widda mid dein Leidwill, der Dreil si doch des Ziel. Und ned das Schdondbladdn hod. Wos issn eigendlich mid deim Schbäseleisd die Die Mäx Felgn senn doch nu Noglneu ich häd an der bräuchad die. Du braugsdas eh ned.


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2009)

@roland
heut abend hab ich ka zeit.
ich werd morgen früh a runden in der fränkischen dreha, da ist es noch ned so warm wie abends, aber da musst warscheinlich wieder fuss pause machen wenns mittwoch gfohrn bist


----------



## macmount (19. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> a Glaaaner dibb zurügg, foa amol widda mid dein Leidwill, der Dreil si doch des Ziel. Und ned das Schdondbladdn hod. Wos issn eigendlich mid deim Schbäseleisd die Die Mäx Felgn senn doch nu Noglneu ich häd an der bräuchad die. Du braugsdas eh ned.



heud wolldi aichendlich miidfohrn - hob obbär mai sch.... dregg... duschsche mondiiärn müssn wall dii kumma is, und mai fraa sich nimmär middm gaddnschlauch obflaia will - 
aus die dii mäggs hobbi scho längsd aan disch gschwaasd

woos foohrd ihr denn am samsdooch??? bräuchärd örschd mol widdä aan aischdaicherkurs - sozusoong an refräschär
konti - des bissla wu do woä = wech
technigg - wor eeh ned fill
........ bis hofndlich bald mol widdä (sch... bauerai)


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2009)

Am samstach tourenvorschlag.
treffpkt 10.30 kackparke pottensta, tour ins klumpental auf mit den schönen trepchentrail und felsstückerl, dann noch hoch nach elbersberg und trail zur teufelshöhle und dann aufm 601 er und ziegenweg und uhlweg usw.

wer hat lust und zeit??

und der wolfffff hat a mitzufohren, bei der tour kannst oft abbrechen wenn die kontie nemmer reicht, und schwera stellen kann mer schieben


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Am samstach tourenvorschlag.
> treffpkt 10.30 kackparke pottensta, tour ins klumpental auf mit den schönen trepchentrail und felsstückerl, dann noch hoch nach elbersberg und trail zur teufelshöhle und dann aufm 601 er und ziegenweg und uhlweg usw.
> 
> wer hat lust und zeit??
> ...



Lust hob ich eigentlich, und  Zeit a, also werd ich wohl mitfahren. Was macht mer ned alles für die Kondi.


----------



## Axalp (19. August 2009)

Blöd, jetzt hab ich grad für Samstag 'was ausgemacht. Ich hätte also nur am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## macmount (19. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Am samstach tourenvorschlag.
> treffpkt 10.30 kackparke pottensta, tour ins klumpental auf mit den schönen trepchentrail und felsstückerl, dann noch hoch nach elbersberg und trail zur teufelshöhle und dann aufm 601 er und ziegenweg und uhlweg usw.
> 
> wer hat lust und zeit??
> ...



würd scho gern miidfoohrn - wenn mi aanär miidnemma könnd - hob zur zaid kaan foohrrodständä - und wenni midm rood noofohr - langd die kondi grood nu um oiär dum...a gsichdär mol widdä zu sääng


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Blöd, jetzt hab ich grad für Samstag 'was ausgemacht. Ich hätte also nur am Sonntag Zeit.



ich treff mich nachher mitn roland, vielleicht könn mers aufm sonntag verschieben, glaub da hat der B.B auch immer eher zeit, falls er überhaupt mitfährt.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich treff mich nachher mitn roland, vielleicht könn mers aufm sonntag verschieben, glaub da hat der B.B auch immer eher zeit, falls er überhaupt mitfährt.



Sonntag will ich Richtung Eglof. und a Tech Tour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Am samstach tourenvorschlag.
> treffpkt 10.30 kackparke pottensta, tour ins klumpental auf mit den schönen trepchentrail und felsstückerl, dann noch hoch nach elbersberg und trail zur teufelshöhle und dann aufm 601 er und ziegenweg und uhlweg usw.
> 
> wer hat lust und zeit??
> ...



Mitfahren würd ich sehr gern, weiß aber nch nicht welcher Tag mir lieber wäre, da ich einen Tag nach Bamberg zu Sand Kerwa wollte, weiß aber auch noch nicht wann. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn....

Wie würde Roland sagen....wenns passt dann passts, wenn nich dann nich!!


----------



## macmount (20. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag will ich Richtung Eglof. und a Tech Tour machen.



sunndooch hob i kaa dsaid


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> sunndooch hob i kaa dsaid



Hob nix anders erwartet.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. August 2009)

so nu kummd wieda mei Störfeuer ... 

die Anmeldung für Österreich läuft ... bis jetzt simmer zu 2. ... da muss noch was gehen ... kummd scho ... 

un Sunndoch würd i Nachmittag nach Osternohe gehen, Samstag großer BDay, und dann Nachmittag Osti ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2009)

Wenns Wetter passt bin ich am 04.09. in Spicak, jajaja ich weiß ist ein Freitag, aber fragen kann man ja mal!!

Irgendein Vorteil muss die Kurzarbeit ja auch haben...weniger Geld verdienen dafür mehr ausgeben......


----------



## were (20. August 2009)

Samsdoach häd i a bock was zu machn. Muss blos schaua wie i mitm rad noach poddnstah kum. Kondition is denk ich ned so as Thema. Und Fahrtechnik muss i eh nu dran ärban. Sundoach könnd a woas geh.


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2009)

also, hab mitn roland gred, fürn markus ham wir die samstag tour auf sonntag verschoben , um 10.oouhr kläranlage pottnsta,da soll des wetter eh besser sen wie am samstach, noch einwände.

@bernd gehst mit??


----------



## Axalp (20. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> also, hab mitn roland gred, fürn markus ham wir die samstag tour auf sonntag verschoben , um 10.oouhr kläranlage pottnsta,da soll des wetter eh besser sen wie am samstach, noch einwände.



Ja ich  Vielen Dank für's umbuchen, aber ich wäre lieber Trubachtal gefahren.

Der Breyer wird bestimmt auch wieder rumnörgeln wenn er bis nach Pottenstein fahren muss.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja ich  Vielen Dank für's umbuchen, aber ich wäre lieber Trubachtal gefahren.
> 
> Der Breyer wird bestimmt auch wieder rumnörgeln wenn er bis nach Pottenstein fahren muss.



Obber do konnsd an drauf lassn!!
Hom obber scho umdisboniert! Dreffn uns etz am Sunndoch uma neuna in Egloffstah am großn Bargblatz. So bleibds ezerdla!
Aller zufriedn!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. August 2009)

wennst wieder zu spät kummst, dann zohlst aber mal a runden


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obber do konnsd an drauf lassn!!
> Hom obber scho umdisboniert! Dreffn uns etz am Sunndoch uma neuna in Egloffstah am großn Bargblatz. So bleibds ezerdla!
> Aller zufriedn!?



wird das ne Techno Tour oder AM????


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wird das ne Techno Tour oder AM????



Die normale Techno Runde.


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wennst wieder zu spät kummst, dann zohlst aber mal a runden



Der kommt eh zu spät. Und zahlen tut er wie immer auch nichts. 
Nur Probleme mit dem Breyer.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der kommt eh zu spät. Und zahlen tut er wie immer auch nichts.
> Nur Probleme mit dem Breyer.


Orsch!!
Is des der Dank, dassi under Einsaz aller Gräfde den Dermin noch deinen Wünschen geändert hob?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2009)

@PDSler: Wos issn etz mid nächsder Wochn? Machmer etz Diensdoch bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (20. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDSler: Wos issn etz mid nächsder Wochn? Machmer etz Diensdoch bei mir?



Passt von mir aus. 
Selbes Equipment wie das letzte Mal?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Passt von mir aus.
> Selbes Equipment wie das letzte Mal?



Yes!!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @PDSler: Wos issn etz mid nächsder Wochn? Machmer etz Diensdoch bei mir?



a guad ... mach mers so ... 

Diesmoal wird aber gscheid gsuffa ... *g*

sunndoch um neun bin i noch im dilirium ... 
abba Lust ufff franggische hädd i moal wider


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Orsch!!
> Is des der Dank, dassi under Einsaz aller Gräfde den Dermin noch deinen Wünschen geändert hob?



Ja noch meine du De.. des sind deine Wünsche. Ich wäre gern a Weng auf der Straß gfoan. Obba na alle wollns ins Gelände.


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2009)

ihr verräteraber es wern ordenlich hm gmacht gelle, fall ich noch bremsbeläge herbekomm, fohr ich mitn sx, sonst fängs noch des rosten an


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr verräteraber es wern ordenlich hm gmacht gelle, fall ich noch bremsbeläge herbekomm, fohr ich mitn sx, sonst fängs noch des rosten an



ich müsst noch welche dohom, wennst kanne mehr griggst. Die meisdn HM mach ich wenn ich middn Audo noch Egl. foa.


----------



## macmount (20. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob nix anders erwartet.



hädd mär Xtra om samsdooch niggs andärsch früü vorgnumma - des hasd also ich muss am samsdooch allaans fohrn
oddär geed am sa a wos?


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die Anmeldung für Österreich läuft ... bis jetzt simmer zu 2. ... da muss noch was gehen ... kummd scho ...



Ich meld mich mal ab. Hab zwar noch net mitm Chef gsprochn, aber ich bin wahrscheinlich vom 7.-10.9. in Düdo  des wird mir dann a weng zu stressig, heimkomma, Zeuchs gleich wieder zampacken und wieder losdüsen...mal schauen evtl. fahr i halt dann Sa./So. irgendwo anders hin, mal nach Wibe oder so


----------



## Axalp (21. August 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal ab. Hab zwar noch net mitm Chef gsprochn, aber ich bin wahrscheinlich vom 7.-10.9. in Düdo  des wird mir dann a weng zu stressig, heimkomma, Zeuchs gleich wieder zampacken und wieder losdüsen...mal schauen evtl. fahr i halt dann Sa./So. irgendwo anders hin, mal nach Wibe oder so



Wolltest wohl schreiben: heimkommen, Zilli packen, gleich wieder losdüsen... 

Das 'wär schade, wenn's nicht mitkommst. Je mehr, desto lustiger!


----------



## B3ppo (21. August 2009)

Fahrt ihr mal... 
Bein ist zwar langsam wieder fahrbereit, dafür ist die Hand 10 Tage außer Gefecht. Ist doch alles doof, ich fang das Schachspielen an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (21. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mal...
> Bein ist zwar langsam wieder fahrbereit, dafür ist die Hand 10 Tage außer Gefecht. Ist doch alles doof, ich fang das Schachspielen an..


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mal...
> Bein ist zwar langsam wieder fahrbereit, dafür ist die Hand 10 Tage außer Gefecht. Ist doch alles doof, ich fang das Schachspielen an..



was hastn jetzt mit deiner grffel gmacht???


----------



## JansonJanson (21. August 2009)

hoad widder die griffln irgendwo zu weid nei gsteggd wo sa ned hi kechrn ... 

Mensch Sven... kumm do mi ... wird sicher lustisch


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mal...
> Bein ist zwar langsam wieder fahrbereit, dafür ist die Hand 10 Tage außer Gefecht. Ist doch alles doof, ich fang das Schachspielen an..


Don't masturbate without protection!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (21. August 2009)

Mensch Breyer Du bist ja auch immer on ...


----------



## macmount (21. August 2009)

geed eds morng wos


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> geed eds morng wos



Mir ham beschlossn das morng kana Fäahd. Des Risigo dich zu säng is einfach zu groß.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2009)

Heute vorm großen Regen doch noch a schöne technische Tour mit dem Jochen gefahren. Nach den Kreuzwegtreppen mal wieder Richtung Schlossruine Haidh. dort alle unmöglichen Stellen probiert. Jochen hat auch einen No Hander to Noseweelie gezeigt. Sehr gut ausgeführt muss man schon mal sagen. Dann haben wir noch einen neuen Trail mit 5-6 Spitzkehren entdeckt der eine schöne Steilstelle dabei hat. Dann im fast Dunkeln Wald mit Downhill Tempo zurück zu den Moritz Treppen.
@ Bernd, ja ich habe gesagt ich fahre heute nicht. Aber die Macht war mit mir.


----------



## macmount (21. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir ham beschlossn das morng kana Fäahd. Des Risigo dich zu säng is einfach zu groß.



dange glaichfolls -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> geed eds morng wos


Fohr morgn vieleicdh anweng zur Kanzl. Konn di ja amol orufn wenns Bogg hosd!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Bernd, ja ich habe gesagt ich fahre heute nicht. Aber die Macht war mit mir.


Ein Mann ein Wort!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. August 2009)

@ PDS-ler: Also is etzerdla Deindoch fesd!! Brauch mer blos nu a Uhrzeid!
18:30???

Gibsd eingli etz a DVD wo olles  von PDS drauf is, bzw. könnerd mer do wos machn? 
@ Jan: Du müssersd doch olles aufn Läbdob hom odder?
@ Sven: Wos issn überhabbd aus deiner Filmerei worn?


----------



## schu2000 (21. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Sven: Wos issn überhabbd aus deiner Filmerei worn?



Gute Frage, noch ka Zeit ghabt da mal gscheit ranzuschaua...

18:30 wär von meiner Seite ok!

Ich bin im September für sämtliche verlängerten Wochenendtrips raus. Hab quasi Urlaubssperre, weil ständig die Arbeitskollegen Urlaub ham  also wenn ich was mach dann höchstens Freitag nachmittag bis Sonntag abend


----------



## macmount (22. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fohr morgn vieleicdh anweng zur Kanzl. Konn di ja amol orufn wenns Bogg hosd!!



wenigsdns aanär - der mi nu sääng will - obbär eds bissds aa nuu
no denn bis denn - mussi hald doch wi mai xyl gsochd hod denn schrongg aufbaua


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fohr morgn vieleicdh anweng zur Kanzl. Konn di ja amol orufn wenns Bogg hosd!!



wann willst denn nauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (22. August 2009)

Ich denk mal Erlangen wird so gegen 19.00 am Dienstag da sein, muss jetzt noch ein bißchen Regentanz aufführen, nicht dass es morgen trocken ist


----------



## JansonJanson (22. August 2009)

... morgen solls trocken sa ... heute noch bisssi Regn das is morgen Todesnohe in perfect condition... 

@Saddamchen: joah 19.00 denk is guad ... Bilder kann ich dir gesammelt mitbringen - auch die Vids... Grillen wieder selber mit bringen oder Pizza ? oder einfach nur flüssig ernähren ?

greets


----------



## JansonJanson (22. August 2009)

der hat wenigstens Eier ... nicht wie wir


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2009)

Die heutigen Daten: 16,6 KM 570 HM und 5 Stunden unterwegs. Dabei: Markus, Thomas, Martina, Peter, Bernd und ich. 
Wir haben heute sogar mal 4 Trails geschafft. Bei tollstem Wetter haben wir mit dem Schaschliktrail begonnen, leider war die untere Treppe noch nass. Rüber zum neuen Trail, danach Balkenstein und zum Schluß den Höllentrail. 
Da ich mich gestern versehentlich mit Rotwein zugeschüttet hatte und heute noch genügend Restalkohol in mir war, war es auch eine sehr lustige Tour da meine Klappe die ganze Zeit nicht nicht zu schließen war und immer redete. 
Bergauf war es dann wieder ruiger. Ich bekam dann vom Meister Breyer kein Kontra da er sich auf seine Kondi Reserven konzentrieren musste. 
Alles in allem sehr schöne Tech Tour.

Prost !
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (23. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die heutigen Daten: 16,6 KM 570 HM und 5 Stunden unterwegs. Dabei: Markus, Thomas, Martina, Peter, Bernd und ich.
> Wir haben heute sogar mal 4 Trails geschafft. Bei tollstem Wetter haben wir mit dem Schaschliktrail begonnen, leider war die untere Treppe noch nass. Rüber zum neuen Trail, danach Balkenstein und zum Schluß den Höllentrail.
> Da ich mich gestern versehentlich mit Rotwein zugeschüttet hatte und heute noch genügend Restalkohol in mir war, war es auch eine sehr lustige Tour da meine Klappe die ganze Zeit nicht nicht zu schließen war und immer redete.
> Bergauf war es dann wieder ruiger. Ich bekam dann vom Meister Breyer kein Kontra da er sich auf seine Kondi Reserven konzentrieren musste.
> ...



Do koni mi blos onschließn!! Zumols heud bei mir um 100 % besser ganga is wie beim lezdn mol. Sogor a boor a boor Stelln baggd wo I sunsd nonned nuderkumma bin! Obber zum öfders naufdrogn is des Cheetah ned baud worn!!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2009)

IXS DH Chatel

noch amoal was wie moas machn solld ... 

Hab geherd das der Markus ned amoal auf ner frängischen dour sei Radl ganz lassn kann ... 

greets und bis morgen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> IXS DH Chatel
> 
> noch amoal was wie moas machn solld ...
> 
> ...


Die Strecke kenn ich garnicht. Wos issn des?

Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte wie es ist wenn im BIkepark der vorausfahrende sich nach nem Sprung auf die Fresse legt!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocBA9kCIjE0&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Jons big crash[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Strecke kenn ich garnicht. Wos issn des?
> 
> Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte wie es ist wenn im BIkepark der vorausfahrende sich nach nem Sprung auf die Fresse legt!!
> YouTube - Jons big crash



ich denk amol so ungefähr hod dei Schbidzag Aufschloch a ausgschaud.
Goa ned so ohne des ganze.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denk amol so ungefähr hod dei Schbidzag Aufschloch a ausgschaud.
> Goa ned so ohne des ganze.


Der einziche Underschied wor, dassmer kaner mer neigfohrn is!Is glabi mid so zimlich die übelsde Ord einzuschlogn. Mussi nimmer hom!


----------



## Axalp (24. August 2009)

saddamchen schrieb:


> die strecke kenn ich garnicht. Wos issn des?



[url="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5028958&postcount=9"]Lesen![/url]



saddamchen schrieb:


> wer schon immer mal wissen wollte wie es ist wenn im bikepark der vorausfahrende....



 Alb/ptraum-Sturz! Da kannst echt 'mal sehen was in Spicak so passieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (24. August 2009)

uiuiui, fieser Abgang.

Werd mal versuchen die Bilder bis morgen noch etwas auszudünnen, sonst sitzen wir bis Donnerstag. 

Ansonsten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6263466&postcount=1429
Die üblichen Verdächtigen in ON.


----------



## Axalp (24. August 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen in ON.



Handschuhfarbe passend zum Trikot? Den kenn ich... 

und die Petra rockt das Crank-Bros. Klasse-Action! 

@Schorsch: So langsam gilt's für uns... 

------------

Zu morgen:
Ich bring die üblichen Limetten mit, fall's im Laden welche gibt, ja?


----------



## Schoschi (24. August 2009)

Des Video läfft bei mir net an........so a shit
Was geht jetzt morgen? Grillen oder Pizza?
Mit saufen ist nix bei mir, muss mittwoch um 4 aufstehen.......


----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2009)

hehe ... 

Markus hast sogar nen kleinen Liftauftritt ganz am Anfang - hinter mir 

zur Berichtigung - war bei Petra nicht das CrankBrothers sondern das ganz llinks .... 
wobei das Crankbrothers a kein Akt für Sie wäre ... 

@erlanger: morgen 18.45 beim Bernd einfinden ...


----------



## B3ppo (24. August 2009)

> @erlanger: morgen 18.45 beim Bernd einfinden ...


geht klar, wird gegrillt?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> geht klar, wird gegrillt?


Bin auf Grilln eigschdelld. Do kommer su schö waffn wenns Fleisch bruzld !!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Des Video läfft bei mir net an........so a shit
> Was geht jetzt morgen? Grillen oder Pizza?
> Mit saufen ist nix bei mir, muss mittwoch um 4 aufstehen.......


Hosd Quigblayer installiert? Wos hosdn für a Daunloadspeed? Wall des hod ordendlich MB des Ding.


----------



## Axalp (24. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ...
> 
> Markus hast sogar nen kleinen Liftauftritt ganz am Anfang - hinter mir
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich. Erst seh ich mich nicht und dann kenn ich mich in Osternohe nicht mehr aus... ist das ein Zeichen für zuviel oder zu wenig Alc.?


----------



## Schoschi (25. August 2009)

Was waas denn ich, is so a grau-schwarzer Kastn, steht siemens drauf.........
Naa, Quickdings hab ich net, muss ich daheim mal druffhaun, bin grad auf Arbeit.
Heut abend dann grillen, naja, was solls, hab ich in der letzten Zeit ja kaum gemacht........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (25. August 2009)

Hod ana bock Heut oder Morgn Abend so ab 17-18 a Feierabendtour mit zu foahrn? Ab Oberehreboach, Leutnboach oder sonst wo wo i mitm Rad vo Obaehraboach aus noa kumm?

Wollt ja scho am sundoach nach egloffstah kumma, aber da woar ih erst 3 Sdundn im Bett und bin dann ned raus kumma.


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2009)

Unsere Unterkunft ab morgen. Freue mich schon auf die schönen Trails.


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2009)

were schrieb:


> Hod ana bock Heut oder Morgn Abend so ab 17-18 a Feierabendtour mit zu foahrn? Ab Oberehreboach, Leutnboach oder sonst wo wo i mitm Rad vo Obaehraboach aus noa kumm?
> 
> Wollt ja scho am sundoach nach egloffstah kumma, aber da woar ih erst 3 Sdundn im Bett und bin dann ned raus kumma.



Bin ab morgen in den Bergen, aber ab Sonntag geht wieder was.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unsere Unterkunft ab morgen. Freue mich schon auf die schönen Trails.


Morgen pissts im Süden!!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin ab morgen in den Bergen, aber ab Sonntag geht wieder was.



Und der Herr sprach: "Ihr sollt nicht fahren ohne mich!!"


----------



## Axalp (25. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unsere Unterkunft ab morgen. Freue mich schon auf die schönen Trails.



Ja dann viel Spass, gutes Wetter und tut Euch nix!



> Mountainbiker und Motor-
> radfahrer sind willkom-
> men. Fahrradraum und
> -*werkzeug* vorhanden!...



Da kann der Jochen ja froh sein - muss er schon nicht sinnlos Werkzeug mitschleppen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2009)

*@ markus* vielen Dank der Jochen hat schon eine Werkzeugkiste gepackt. Frage mich aber wozu, vom Fahrradschrauben hat er eh nicht viel Ahnung.
*@Bernd* Orsch.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. August 2009)

Shandrow and Simmons Roadtrip to Arizona

wieder mal nen geiles Shimano Vid ...


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2009)

Nemd für aller Fäll a Bodehosn mid!


----------



## kubikjch (25. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *@ markus* vielen Dank der Jochen hat schon eine Werkzeugkiste gepackt. Frage mich aber wozu, vom Fahrradschrauben hat er eh nicht viel Ahnung.



Dann hoff mal drauf, das ich vom Autoschrauben mehr Ahnung hab, schließlich hab ich gestern die Stoßdämpfer von dem Auto gewechselt, in dem du die nächsten drei Tage sitzt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. August 2009)

Des fängt ja scho gut on!! Der ander hod scho verschlofn.
*ohne Worte sowos*


----------



## JansonJanson (26. August 2009)

... und es regnd....


----------



## Axalp (26. August 2009)

Da hat's nicht geregnet - super-schönes Lindarets+Pleney-Video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QQ19PsVcs4"]YouTube - Portes du Soleil 2009[/ame]

Hohe Qualität scheint auch mit Youtube zu gehen.


----------



## B3ppo (26. August 2009)

> Hohe Qualität scheint auch mit Youtube zu gehen


Das sag mal dem Schorsch


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. August 2009)

were schrieb:


> Hod ana bock Heut oder Morgn Abend so ab 17-18 a Feierabendtour mit zu foahrn? Ab Oberehreboach, Leutnboach oder sonst wo wo i mitm Rad vo Obaehraboach aus noa kumm?
> 
> Wollt ja scho am sundoach nach egloffstah kumma, aber da woar ih erst 3 Sdundn im Bett und bin dann ned raus kumma.



Das waren dann immerhin 3 Std. mehr als ich geschlafen habe! 

Bist Du zufällig letzten Mittwoch am Hetzles rumgefahren mit 2 Kumpels?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. August 2009)

Gestern hat einer seine Tuper-Box bei mir vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern hat einer seine Tuper-Box bei mir vergessen!



hier hier ... meins 

@Markus: so der Schorsch ist auch mit am Start ... dann werd ich mal buchen ?! oder ... ? 
Dann übernachten wir von Do auf Fr eine Nacht in Leogang, Freitag Abend fahren wir dann nach Wagrain - und dann Freitag auf Samstag, und Samstag auf So in Wagrain pennen ... ist das alles so ?

greets


----------



## Axalp (26. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Markus: so der Schorsch ist auch mit am Start ... dann werd ich mal buchen ?! oder ... ?
> Dann übernachten wir von Do auf Fr eine Nacht in Leogang, Freitag Abend fahren wir dann nach Wagrain - und dann Freitag auf Samstag, und Samstag auf So in Wagrain pennen ... ist das alles so ?
> 
> greets



Passt - der Schwabe würde ein 3-Bett-Zimmer nehmen, falls vorhanden.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. August 2009)

ich werd mein bestes Tun 

mal schauen evtl geht ja auch nen Doppelzimmer mit liege oder so *kuschelAlarm* 

notfall halt 2 Doppelzimmer ... wenns einzel nicht gibt ...


----------



## were (26. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Das waren dann immerhin 3 Std. mehr als ich geschlafen habe!
> 
> Bist Du zufällig letzten Mittwoch am Hetzles rumgefahren mit 2 Kumpels?



Nö, war schon länger net mehr am Hetzleser Berg.


----------



## Schoschi (26. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das sag mal dem Schorsch



Jo, anscheinend, geiles Video, aber die hatten trotzdem ne bessere Kamera, so scharf ists bei mir net mal aufm PC............oh mann, glaub ich brauch nen neuen PC samt HD-Cam......und ne Helmcamera auch ncoh....des wird teuer


----------



## Schoschi (26. August 2009)

http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/wwwbikeparkcom/strecken/lumberjack-trail-north-shore/

na hoffentlich geht das gut..........ggg


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2009)

wer hat am freitag um 13.30 zeit u lust auf fränkisch tour


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer hat am freitag um 13.30 zeit u lust auf fränkisch tour



Lust ja, Zeit leider nein


----------



## JansonJanson (27. August 2009)

@mistertom: Sonntag wieder Spicak ? Markus, Bernd und ich fahren auf jeden Fall ... 

@Schorsch: das geht schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (27. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @mistertom: Sonntag wieder Spicak ? Markus, Bernd und ich fahren auf jeden Fall ...
> 
> @Schorsch: das geht schon gut



Ich würde sehr gerne, bin aber das Wochenende nicht in Erlangen!
Ich bin am 04.09. in Spicak!


----------



## bRaTi (27. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer hat am freitag um 13.30 zeit u lust auf fränkisch tour



Ich wäre dabei. Muss heute nur noch klären wie ich hinkomm.


----------



## B3ppo (27. August 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gerne, bin aber das Wochenende nicht in Erlangen!
> Ich bin am 04.09. in Spicak!



4.9. ist blöd, ich überleg am 6.9. zu fahren wenn ich vorher den Osternohe Test bestanden habe


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> 4.9. ist blöd, ich überleg am 6.9. zu fahren wenn ich vorher den Osternohe Test bestanden habe



04.09. ist Freitag=Kurzarbeit=Leerer Bikepark!! Was ist daran blöd????


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2009)

bRaTi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Muss heute nur noch klären wie ich hinkomm.



treffpkt ist der selbe wie damals, ich will ähnlich tour wie damals fahren. geb aber noch bescheid, ob du dabei bist oder nicht. aber erst um 14.30uhr, da der bernd noch mitfährt


----------



## bRaTi (27. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt ist der selbe wie damals, ich will ähnlich tour wie damals fahren. geb aber noch bescheid, ob du dabei bist oder nicht. aber erst um 14.30uhr, da der bernd noch mitfährt



Ich hab das hinkommen geklärt. Dann freu ich mich auf morgen und ich bring auch noch einen kumpel von mir mit. bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. August 2009)

bRaTi schrieb:


> Ich hab das hinkommen geklärt. Dann freu ich mich auf morgen und ich bring auch noch einen kumpel von mir mit. bis morgen



also bis moin um 14.30


----------



## Blackcycle (27. August 2009)

> Markus, Bernd und ich fahren auf jeden Fall ...


Diesmal werden aber Fotos gemacht.


----------



## pfaff (27. August 2009)

bRaTi schrieb:


> Ich hab das hinkommen geklärt. Dann freu ich mich auf morgen und ich bring auch noch einen kumpel von mir mit. bis morgen


 Wäre auch sehr gerne dabei aber muss leider Morgen länger Arbeiten.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. August 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Diesmal werden aber Fotos gemacht.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. August 2009)

... Reservierung für Wagrain ist durch ... 11. - 13.9. - ein DB Zimmer und ein EZ ... 

fehlt nur noch Leogang ... *freu*







*freu*









*freu*








*freu*


----------



## Schoschi (28. August 2009)

ich hab Angst........
da sind so große Dinger, und der Markus gibt eh ka Ruh bis der drüber ist.......
und ich geb dann a ka Ruh bis ich drüber bin............


----------



## JansonJanson (28. August 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich hab Angst........
> da sind so große Dinger, und der Markus gibt eh ka Ruh bis der drüber ist.......
> und ich geb dann a ka Ruh bis ich drüber bin............



quatsch ... der Markus ist doch nicht so 

an alle ... lustiger Zeitvertreib neben ...

www.p e n n e r g a m e.de       lasst die Leerzeichen weg ... .

Anmelden ... spielen - und meiner PennerGang beitreten ... 

NakedMan - Beitrittspasswort: howimetyourmother


----------



## brndch (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir ein paar gps Tracks für die Fränkische Schweiz mit einem gutem Trailanteil empfehlen?

Länge und Hm egal;

Gruß
Christian


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2009)

kommen grad zurück von tour in der fränkischen, aber gbs hat kanner vo uns, doch einer scho, aber der kennt sich ned aus damit, kannst ja gern mal mitfohrn und die gbs daten dann abspeichern


----------



## brndch (28. August 2009)

Jo, Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (28. August 2009)

So, zurück von Mittenwald.
Geils wars, schee wars.
3 Tage, knapp 4000hm, SOnnenschein und vieles mehr gibts vom RR.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Axalp (28. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar gps Tracks für die Fränkische Schweiz mit einem gutem Trailanteil empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Hast eine PM...

@Peter: Der Peyer und ich sind auch gut bestückt!


----------



## Blackcycle (28. August 2009)

Feierabend, schade drum.
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...mergau-schliesst-zum-saisonende-seine-pforten


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Geils wars, schee wars.



Das Biken oder die Nächte mit Roland??


----------



## were (29. August 2009)

Geht Morgen was zam? bzw. ist ja schon Samstag also Heute?


----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Biken oder die Nächte mit Roland??



Beides


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Feierabend, schade drum.
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...mergau-schliesst-zum-saisonende-seine-pforten




schade drum ... müsste man ja eigentlich noch mal hin ... 

nur wann ... hehe


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2009)

p.s. 

morgen die Karten von Spicak aufheben, ist wie Leogang nen Kona Bikepark.
Ham da ne Regelung das man dann, wenn von nem anderen Kona Bp, ne Karte vorhanden ist, man 20% Nachlass bekommt... in Leogang sind ca 6â¬ weniger ... aber das wÃ¼rde die Siemensianer ja nicht stÃ¶ren ... aber den SCHWAB 

greets

p.s. wann morgen Abfahrt ? Kommt Schorsch zu Marksus ? oder Schorsch zu mir ? ...


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

Geht morgen (Sonntag) was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (29. August 2009)

Sonntag geht immer was.
Klumpental würd mich mal wieder reitzen.
@Roland
Da lohnt es sich, dass ich dich mitnehme.


----------



## Axalp (29. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> p.s.
> 
> morgen die Karten von Spicak aufheben, ist wie Leogang nen Kona Bikepark.
> Ham da ne Regelung das man dann, wenn von nem anderen Kona Bp, ne Karte vorhanden ist, man 20% Nachlass bekommt... in Leogang sind ca 6 weniger ... aber das würde die Siemensianer ja nicht stören ... aber den SCHWAB
> ...



Ja wie immer 6:45 bei mir! Wollte nicht der Bernd mit nach Spicak? 

Egal, falls der Schorsch auch mitkommt soll er zu mir kommen zwecks Parkplatzsituation.


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht morgen (Sonntag) was ?



ich denk scho, will aber erst mal an alpen bericht hören von dir, aber so toll kanns ja ned gwesen sein, da du noch keine erfolgsberichte berichtet hast warst wohl ned zufrieden mit dir oder den touren, also lass ma was hören u sehen (fotos)


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> : warst wohl ned zufrieden mit dir oder den touren, also lass ma was hören u sehen (fotos)



Das Wetter war gut die Touren lang.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2009)

ach ja ... der Bernd 

sorrry 

Schorsch war ja Ösiland

@markus: dann zerleg mal du dein Rad, dann hole ich erst Bernd dann Dich ... bzw. macht untereinander aus


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach ja ... der Bernd
> 
> sorrry
> 
> ...



Scheiß Medikamente und ihre Nebenwirkungen!!! 
"Nimsd Valeron verblödest schon!" :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Wetter war gut die Touren lang.


Wos bisdn so kurz angebundn? Worsd wohl Nachsd des Mädchen hä?


----------



## Domm. (29. August 2009)

@Roland
Alle warten auf Deinen Bericht statt zu fahren.
Schreib mal was oder lass Bilder sprechen.
Und bitte keine Feierabendbilder.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

Bericht kummt nu, Bilder muss i erst laden.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos bisdn so kurz angebundn? Worsd wohl Nachsd des Mädchen hä?



gehst morgen Downhillen ? Fei auf dei Rod aufbassn.


----------



## Schoschi (29. August 2009)

Tagchen,
morgen  ist nix bei mir, heut Galferskerwa in Siegritz........

War grad im Fotofachhandel und hab mich mal weng erkundigt. Jeder mittelmäßige Foto hat ne bessere Filmfunktion als mei Camcorder, so a Scheiß. In 2 Jahren wirds langsam gar keine eingenständige Camcorder mehr geben. Na Toll. Da ich eh kaum fotografiere werd ich mir noch  ne mittelprächtige Full HD Cam zulegen müssen....quasi fürn Auslandseinsatz in Leogang und so.........nen neuen PC wollt ich eigentlich eh schon mal haben, und da ich ja bei der o.g. Firma tätig und nicht aus Schwaben(!) bin muss ich wohl investieren.....
Ich mach des nur für euch........


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2009)

hey schosch, dei cam war doch top von den filmqualität. ich kenn da ganz andre qualitäten, obwohl der ne profiecam hat,  wurden die aufnahmen nix besonderes,und a aug für gute filma hast scho, wie man in dein pds gsehen hat.


----------



## Schoschi (29. August 2009)

naja, ich waas ja net..........so richtig schö ists net mal aufm PC, jetzt wo ich so an neumodischen Fernseher hab kann ich gleich an ordentlichen PC anschließen


----------



## alet08 (29. August 2009)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten: Kann man sonntags am Teufelstisch fahren oder sind zuviele Wandersleut unterwegs??

Dank schonmal, Alex


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

Mein lieber Freund Jochen und ich waren mit dem Rad unterwegs. Wir machten auch einige Bilder. Es sind aber leider keine Actionspics da wir uns bei entweder Fotos und fallen oder keine Fotos und sichern für letzteres entschieden haben. Aber auch die landschaftlichen Bilder haben Ihren Reiz.
1 Tag Auffahrt zur Hütte ca 800-900 HM am Stück auf Schotter unten hing ein Schild schwere Auffahrt, das stimmte dann auch bis 20% Steigung.
Oben angekommen musste der Jochen erst mal das neue Revier markieren.






[/URL][/IMG]
Nach einem Umweg von 200 HM und einer gesam Fahr -und Schiebeleistung von ca 1400 HM





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
 kam unsere Abfahrt. Aber nicht ohne die besten Wünsche des Hüttenwirts. *Müssts Ihr do runterfarn * Ja *Do laffan äldere Leut* Wir fahren langsam *Des songs alle*
Wie haben keine Sau auf diesem Trail laufen sehen. Ältere Leute wären eh abgestürzt.





[/URL][/IMG]
Da der Trail noch feucht war konnte man einiges leider nicht probieren. Aber bei Trockenheit ein Bombenweg. Nur die Auffahrt muss man sich hart erkämpfen. 400 HM schieben tragen und 800-900 HM fahren.

tag 2 Auf dem Weg zur Alm, durch meine Klugheit sind wir vom Schotterweg abgefahren um dann mal wieder 400 HM zu schieben. Landschaftlich aber toll.





[/URL][/IMG] 
nach einer gesamt Leistung von 800-900 HM kamen wir dann bei der Hütte um uns zu stärken.





[/URL][/IMG]
Ein lautstarkes Einheimisches Empfangskomitee war auch schon da. 
Nach unserer Stärkung machten wir uns auf den Weg 256 HM tragen um in den Genuss eines super Trails zu gelangen der uns an unser nächstes Ziel bringen sollte.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
 (laut Beschreibung Singletrail Schwierigkeit S2-3 mit einer 200 m langen S5 Strecke.
Landschaftlich Top als Singletrail der Totalflop !! Es ging ganz kurz bergab, und dann zu 90% bergauf.Also so um die 4 KM schieben. Eine Bergwanderin sagt noch so schön zu uns: wollt Ihr euch das wirklich antun.Wenn wir es gewusst hätten wären wir diesen Weg nicht gegangen.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
dann der Blick auf unser eigentliches Ziel, ein wunderschönes Tal und eine sehr fordernde verblockte Waldabfahrt.
*Zwischenzeitlich ist dann auch der Schorschi noch zu uns gestoßen siehe Bild.*





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
*das sagen umworbene Höllentor.*





[/URL][/IMG]
Eine letzte Träne abwischen.





[/URL][/IMG]
Vom Trail selbst machten wir keine Bilder da alles im Wald läuft und auf den Bildern alles dunkel kommt. Nur dieses. Der Trail wird durchgehend mit S4 bewertet. Das stimmt auch des Ding is echt schwer zu fahren. 





[/URL][/IMG]
Mein Freund und Helfer nach dem Trail.





[/URL][/IMG]

Tag 3 auf dem Weg zur Alm.
Diesmal kam der Weg vom Jochen und führte uns prompt auf den Männerweg bergauf 800m 100HM Steigung bis 26%. 
500m weiter vorne wäre eine schöne Schotterauffahrt gewesen. Gesamthöhe bis zur Alm 650 HM die letzten 100 HM natürlich wieder zum tragen und schieben.





[/URL][/IMG] 
Nach einer Stärkung ging es wieder auf wuzeligem trail bergab.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Durch mangelnde Fahrtechnik brach sich jochen dann die Verbindungschraube zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge ab.





[/URL][/IMG]
Beim suchen des Schaltauges.





[/URL][/IMG]
Schaltauge war zwar dabei aber eine Schraube hatten wir natürlich nicht mit. Also Kabelbinder raus, Kette abgemacht und Schaltwerk am Rahmen befestigt. Das gut war, es ging nur noch bergab und direkt zum Fahrzeug. An den andern beiden tagen wäre das ein echtes Problem gewesen. Aber so konnte meine dummen Sprüche zur genüge loswerden.
Resümee.
3 sehr schöne Tage. Wetter trotz negativer Vorhersage am Mittwoch gut. Mein Ehrgeiz bergauf mäßig, bergab super. Der Jochen war bergauf nicht einzuholen. Kondi ohne Ende.
Die Trails bergab waren alle super und teilweise schön ausgesetzt.


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2009)

ja, der wirt i a richtiger orsch, sei frau dagen ist biker freundlich und gibt gerne aufkunft über den ein oder anderen trail.Aber ärsche muss man lassen, da kommt eh nur schei..e raus
mehr wie die drei bilder habt der wohl ned gmacht, wie worn des joch und der wurz... steig, hast wohl  dei tage, weilst so ret u schreib faul bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, der wirt i a richtiger orsch, sei frau dagen ist biker freundlich und gibt gerne aufkunft über den ein oder anderen trail.Aber ärsche muss man lassen, da kommt eh nur schei..e raus
> mehr wie die drei bilder habt der wohl ned gmacht, wie worn des joch und der wurz... steig, hast wohl  dei tage, weilst so ret u schreib faul bist



Du musst halt warten bis mein Bericht fertig ist.es Joch wor super aber durch den langen Anfahrtsweg wor i recht kabudd. Der Steig is für a Abschlusstour voll in Ordnung. Die Auffahrt am ersten Doch wor scho gscheid anstrengend. Vor allem des schieben über die kuppn.


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2009)

achso, der rest in deine album


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten: Kann man sonntags am Teufelstisch fahren oder sind zuviele Wandersleut unterwegs??
> 
> Dank schonmal, Alex



Kein Problem, Teufelstisch kannst du fahren wann du willst.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Sonntag geht immer was.
> Klumpental würd mich mal wieder reitzen.
> @Roland
> Da lohnt es sich, dass ich dich mitnehme.



O.K. Klumpentaltour. Am parkplatz Pottens. um 10.00 Uhr. Martina und Peter kommen auch. 
Ich fahr aber selbst rauf. treffen wir uns am Parkplatz.


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2009)

freud mich, das es euch gfallen hat, ja die alpen sind scho der hit, man bräucht bloss mehr zeit.
sehen uns dann moin


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> gehst morgen Downhillen ? Fei auf dei Rod aufbassn.


Muss hald amol widder nach Osdernohe, etz wo i mei Laufrod widder hob.
I bass scho auf  Hase!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Durch *mangelnde Fahrtechnik *brach sich jochen dann die Verbindungschraube zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge ab.



Ha ha!!! Eine echter Roth!!


----------



## daniel_ohio (30. August 2009)

Moin Moin!!
hab mal ne frage in die expertenrunde
war wieder übern wochenende am gardasee leider hat mein ghost northshore den trip nicht so heil überstanden der rahmen hat jetzt nur noch 3 monate gehalten.
der rahmen den ich davor hatte hielt sogar 13 monate.
WELCHEN RAHMEN KÖNNT IHR EMPFEHLEN?????
p.s. totem muss reinpassen also 160-180 federweg
momentan schwanke ich etwas zwischen nicolai helius und morewood mbuzi


----------



## kubikjch (30. August 2009)

Servus Daniel, wennst was günstiges und haltbares suchst, kann ich dir das Proceed empfehlen. Bisher keine Risse oder ähnliches.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> hab mal ne frage in die expertenrunde
> war wieder übern wochenende am gardasee leider hat mein ghost northshore den trip nicht so heil überstanden der rahmen hat jetzt nur noch 3 monate gehalten.
> der rahmen den ich davor hatte hielt sogar 13 monate.
> ...


ALso wallsd ja anu damid berchauf fohrn willsd mussi mei Cheetah Ignition a ins Spiel bringa!!!


----------



## Schoschi (30. August 2009)

Hey Daniel, meine Meinung kennst..........!!! Wennst die Kröten übrig hast sind se auf jeden Fall gut angelegt........und wenn da noch was reißen sollte, also dann kann man dir nimmer helfen.....ggg


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> hab mal ne frage in die expertenrunde
> war wieder übern wochenende am gardasee leider hat mein ghost northshore den trip nicht so heil überstanden der rahmen hat jetzt nur noch 3 monate gehalten.
> der rahmen den ich davor hatte hielt sogar 13 monate.
> ...



nicolei zu teuer, und schaut bekackt aus (sorry schoschi) 
morewood, denk ich were perfekt für dich, fohr mal den roland sei lt, der hat glaub ich sogar die totem drinn verbaut, oder des spezi sx, frag halt den friedl, der braucht seins doch bestimmt nemmer.
wir wollen am dienstag ca 14.30uhr in fränkisch die trailtour fohren, der friedel wollt evt a mit, roland ist auf jedenfoll dabei, frag ihn halt mal, der lässt dich bestimmt mal mit sein morwood lt fohren


----------



## Domm. (30. August 2009)

Die Tour 24KM war heute wieder mal seehr angenehm.
Am Ziegentrail bin ich bis auf eine Kehre alles gefahren. Der Jägersteig
(Nr 2, vom Klumpertal links hoch) hat mir sehr gut gefallen, hätt nicht gedacht das Uphill auch so schön sein kann vor allem auf so einer Länge.

@Daniel
Bestimmt kennst Du den 525Rainer, der fährt mit seinem Nicolai trailähnliches und heftige Touren. Wen ich mir anschau was sein Bike auf den Videos aushällt, würd ich einfach "gut investieren".
Wenn des SX so gut währ, würd der Peter öfter damit foan.


----------



## alet08 (30. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kein Problem, Teufelstisch kannst du fahren wann du willst.




Stimmt, DANKE! 
Nur zwischen Weingarts und Regensberg war'n a paar Wanderer, die mich angefeuert haben....


Danke, Alex


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Stimmt, DANKE!
> Nur zwischen Weingarts und Regensberg war'n a paar Wanderer, die mich angefeuert haben....
> 
> 
> Danke, Alex



Ja da droben ist eigentlich nie viel los. a paar Wanderer sonst nix. Wir sind da früher des öfteren gefahren, aber irgendwie haben sich unsere Interessen verschoben.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2009)

@ Daniel,

Des *Proceed* is a ScheiÃ ! Des wird nicht mehr gebaut.
Des *Nicolai* is a ScheiÃ ! Sonst wÃ¼rd der Schorsch Ã¶fters damit fahren. Und zu teuer.
Des *Cheetah Ignition *is a ScheiÃ ! Den Bernd hats einmal runtergehauen und es waren 400â¬ flÃ¶ten. Ausserdem zu schwer.
Des *Morewood Mbuzi *ist normalerweise auf 160`er Gabeln ausgelegt, ob des mit der Totem noch 100% ig uphilltauglich ist. 
Des Morewood LT kannst mit dem Gewicht deines Ghost aufbauen. Den Rahmen musst aber in GrÃ¶sse L nehmen, da dir S zu klein ist, und M gibt es nicht. 
Des SX wÃ¼rd ich mir vielleicht auch kaufen.  Ist von der Geo auch recht gut. 
Des neue Scott Voltage wird auch ein sehr guter Rahmen (Geo) gibts aber glaube ich noch nicht.
Wichtig is du kaufst dir ka Freak denn des is der letzte ScheiÃ.
Ich hoff ich habe keinen vergessen beim beleidigen.


----------



## kubikjch (30. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Daniel,
> 
> Des *Proceed* is a ScheiÃ ! Des wird nicht mehr gebaut.
> Des *Nicolai* is a ScheiÃ ! Sonst wÃ¼rd der Schorsch Ã¶fters damit fahren. Und zu teuer.
> ...



Hau doch ab du alte Schei..Ãe


----------



## Saddamchen (30. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Daniel,
> 
> Des *Proceed* is a Scheiß ! Des wird nicht mehr gebaut.
> Des *Nicolai* is a Scheiß ! Sonst würd der Schorsch öfters damit fahren. Und zu teuer.
> ...


Des einziche wos zu schwär is des bisd du!!!  und die 400 Euronen worn für a neua Kurbl, Schaldwerg und a Hinterrod. Der Rohma hod alles schadlos überstandn (Im Gegensotz zum Fohrer )

Dem Resd stimm I vorbehaldlos zu!!


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2009)

woerst in osternohe bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (30. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> woerst in osternohe bernd


Jawoll MEister. Wor amol echd widder schö und noghaud hods mi aned.
Den Grängbrother Jumb hobbi eingli machn woll ober alans hod mi dann doch der Mud verlossn!
Der Resd is ganz endschband ganga. Do mergsd scho des Dräningslager in PDS.


----------



## daniel_ohio (30. August 2009)

Danke Danke für die beiträge!!
schwank zwischen sx und morewood weiß allerdings nicht ob ich den morewood shova lt rahmen noch herbekomm wird ja au nimmer gebaut.
würde des eigentlich gehn des schafftrohr von der totem zu wechseln weil ja beim sx der neue steuerrohrstandart verbaut wird??
wiso eigentlich nicht das nicolai ufo st???


----------



## Schoschi (30. August 2009)

Des Ufo ist dann scho a Nummer zu groß um damit ständig Touren zu fahren denk ich mal, des is eigentlich die ideale Bikeparkschleuder. Touren geht zwar, hab ich selber mal probiert, aber bergauf ist des eigentlich nix auf Dauer. Nicolai is halt a Glaubensfrage, ich find das Design genial, Qualität ist halt überragend, evtl. bissl Mehrgewicht, aber dafür hält des Zeuch auch.


----------



## Blackcycle (30. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Spicak.
Perfektes Wetter und jede Menge Spass:

















Zu mehr hab ich jetzt keine Lust, der Rest kommt irgendwann mal.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2009)

@Blackcycle: wie, du warst in Spicak? Wann denn? Weil ich war am Freitag dort... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

@roland
morgen um 14.30 rotenbühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 14.30 rotenbühl



Wer kommt denn alles ?


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles ?



nur ich


----------



## Axalp (31. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> Danke Danke für die beiträge!!
> schwank zwischen sx und morewood weiß allerdings nicht ob ich den morewood shova lt rahmen noch herbekomm wird ja au nimmer gebaut.
> würde des eigentlich gehn des schafftrohr von der totem zu wechseln weil ja beim sx der neue steuerrohrstandart verbaut wird??
> wiso eigentlich nicht das nicolai ufo st???



Lapierre Froggy 318. Totem rein und Du bist weniger als 2000.- für ein Komplettrad los und hast eine Kiste die auch super bergauf geht. 
(für kleine Herren leider ungeeignet - sorry, aber der musste jetzt raus...) 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jawoll MEister. Wor amol echd widder schö und noghaud hods mi aned.
> Den Grängbrother Jumb hobbi eingli machn woll ober alans hod mi dann doch der Mud verlossn!
> Der Resd is ganz endschband ganga. Do mergsd scho des Dräningslager in PDS.



Hehe, das nächste Mal einfach jemanden hinterherfahren der's auch zum ersten Mal probiert. Super Voraussetzung !



Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Spicak.
> Perfektes Wetter und jede Menge Spass:
> 
> Zu mehr hab ich jetzt keine Lust, der Rest kommt irgendwann mal.



Wo ist der Rest? Ich war übrigens auch dabei... 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles ?



Hab zwar Urlaub - aber ka Dsaid. Muss dem Blondie-Pimp-my-Ride-Abodeecher beim umziehen helfen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur ich




auch Kurzarbeiter müssen mal arbeiten


----------



## B3ppo (31. August 2009)

> weniger als 2000.-


wie willst das denn hinkriegen? eher unter 3 oder 



> Zitat von peter metz  Beitrag anzeigen
> nur ich


hab leider kein Rad


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> nur ich



dann fahr ma die neue treppn die du schon probiert hast. wenn wir mehrere sind ist es zu eng.


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Lapierre Froggy 318. Totem rein und Du bist weniger als 2000.- für ein Komplettrad los und hast eine Kiste die auch super bergauf geht.
> (für kleine Herren leider ungeeignet - sorry, aber der musste jetzt raus...)



Du sollst Räder vorschlagen und ned so an Scheiß. A noch oben gewölbtes Oberrohr wo gibts denn sowas. franzosndr...


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

roland, die könna uns nemmer leidenalla hamsa zeit, und guta ausreden


----------



## Schoschi (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, die könna uns nemmer leidenalla hamsa zeit, und guta ausreden



genau, hast ja auch mein Nicolaus gedisst............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)




----------



## Axalp (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...A noch oben gewölbtes Oberrohr wo gibts denn sowas. franzosndr...



Bei Trek, Intense, Santa Cruz... 
Solang ich keinen No-Foot-Can-Can machen will stört das doch nicht.

Achso @Daniel: Warum denn kein Liteville 901? 



B3ppo schrieb:


> wie willst das denn hinkriegen? eher unter 3 oder



Muddu lese: *3*18, nicht 518.



peter metz schrieb:


> roland, die könna uns nemmer leidenalla hamsa zeit, und guta ausreden



Kommt's ihr halt mit zum Jan: Dann können wir erst alle zam streichen - wird ja alles schneller fertig - und anschließend eine Session im neuen Treppenhaus einlegen. Damit die Nachbarn gleich wissen wer da einzieht.


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Achso @Daniel: Warum denn kein Liteville 901?



Jetzt wirds aber ausfallend, *Dieser Fred ist nichts fÃ¼r Liteviller and Friends*. 2380 â¬ fÃ¼r einen abgekupferten Torque Hinterbau und Anlenkung.

Des is nix fÃ¼r den Franken und Schwaben.


----------



## daniel_ohio (31. August 2009)

Achso @Daniel: Warum denn kein Liteville 901? 

Liteville is mir leicht zu teuer bin ein armer schüler
das Lapierre das zuvor vorgeschlagen wurde is eigentlich ein schönes rad bis auf das oberrohr  
WAS SPRICHT GEGEN MOREWOOD MBUZI????


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> Achso @Daniel: Warum denn kein Liteville 901?
> 
> Liteville is mir leicht zu teuer bin ein armer schÃ¼ler
> das Lapierre das zuvor vorgeschlagen wurde is eigentlich ein schÃ¶nes rad bis auf das oberrohr
> WAS SPRICHT GEGEN MOREWOOD MBUZI????



Eigentlich nichts.

Von der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens bin ich Ã¼berzeugt. Vom Aussehen her gefÃ¤llt es mir sehr gut. Hinten hat es eine 12`er Steckachse d.h. der Hinterbau ist auch sehr steif. Und der Preis fÃ¼r den Rahmen dÃ¼rfte auch sehr interessant sein.
hab gerade mal nachgesehen.
Mit einer Totem hast du beim 2008`er einen 66 Ã¨r Lenkwinkel (2009 einen 66,5`er) und einen 70`er Sitzwinkel ist also noch im grÃ¼nen Bereich. Schau mal bei Jehlebikes nach da gibts die Rahmen mit DHX 4,0 Air recht gÃ¼nstig. 

Ich wÃ¼rde sehen das ich einen 2008`er Rahmen bekomme da sind die Winkel besser.

*SX Trail 2008*

Dass das âSX Trailâ eine Menge ab kann, ist kein Gehemnis. Darren âBearclawâ Berrecloth fÃ¤hrt mit dem Bike alles, was Normalsterbliche nicht mal mit dreimal so viel Federweg versuchen wÃ¼rden. Wir haben seit drei Jahren ein âSX Trailâ im Dauereinsatz und auÃer ein paar Lackkratzern ist das Ding noch wie neu! Aber nicht nur die StabilitÃ¤t ist exzellent, auch die Geometrie ist gelungen. Das Bike gibt bergab selbst ungeÃ¼bten Piloten enorme Sicherheit. Extrem laufruhig ist man mit dem âSXâ unterwegs â einem schweren Freerider mit mehr Federweg steht es nicht nach. GehÃ¶rigen Anteil am Bergabpotential haben die Reifen, die selbst mit einem Bar Druck ohne eine Panne durch grÃ¶bstes GelÃ¤nde flobbern. Da Ã¼berrascht es nicht, dass das Bike bergauf keinen Blumentopf gewinnt und auch im Singletrail nicht gerade mit Vortrieb glÃ¤nzt. LÃ¤ngere Anstiege sind trotz kleinem Kettenblatt kein SpaÃ â auch hier ist es auf dem Niveau eines schweren Freeriders. ZusÃ¤tzlich wippen Hinterbau und Gabel im Wiegetritt. Doch im Sitzen kommt man Ã¼berall hoch, wenn die Kondition gut ist. Kurzum, wer Freeride- Touren fahren und auch im Park keinen Drop auslassen will, sollte sich das âSXâ genau anschauen. 



FAZIT: Ein Bike, das im Park am besten aufgehoben ist. Da dann aber perfekt! Gerade noch tourentauglich. 



Anmerkung: Wer bereit ist, sich etwas zu schinden, um zum Gipfel zu kommen, wird vom âSX Trailâ mit maximalem FahrspaÃ bergab belohnt.


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, die könna uns nemmer leidenalla hamsa zeit, und guta ausreden



Ich hab a subba ausred, ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich hab a subba ausred, ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten



Du wärsd sowieso ned mit. Des is dir bestimmt wieder zu weit zum anfahren. Sonsd kummsd zu spät zu essen.


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wärsd sowieso ned mit. Des is dir bestimmt wieder zu weit zum anfahren. Sonsd kummsd zu spät zu essen.



Depp, Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Depp, Orsch



Die Wohrheid dudd weh.


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Wohrheid dudd weh.



heut bleibt die küche kalt, mit Gruß von meiner Fraa


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Wohrheid dudd weh.



Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> heut bleibt die küche kalt, mit Gruß von meiner Fraa



dann häsd ja nu a weng länger foan könna.


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah



Du bist halt ned Teamfähig. Wenns ned noch dir geht, gehts gor ned.

tz, tz des is ja nu schlimmer als ich scho selber bin.


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

mitn sx muss mer sich a ned mehr schind um zum gipfel zu komma


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mitn sx muss mer sich a ned mehr schind um zum gipfel zu komma



Die Freeride Tester schon.


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mitn sx muss mer sich a ned mehr schind um zum gipfel zu komma



Wie willst´m du des wissen? Du fährst deins ja nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts.
> 
> Von der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens bin ich überzeugt. Vom Aussehen her gefällt es mir sehr gut. Hinten hat es eine 12`er Steckachse d.h. der Hinterbau ist auch sehr steif. Und der Preis für den Rahmen dürfte auch sehr interessant sein.
> hab gerade mal nachgesehen.
> ...



wu hossdn denn däxd geglaudd???? - hörd si gands schöö gluggesch..ssn ooh des middm sx - obbä demm konni blos zuschdimma


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> morgen um 14.30 rotenbühl



ich mein 15.30 uhr, ich muss ja bis 14.30uhr schaffn,  glaub ich hab zu wenig urlaub ghabt


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wie willst´m du des wissen? Du fährst deins ja nie



musst halt mal mit, wermer im fichtgeb a tour machn, da hab ich immer des spezi mit, weil mei freakla is do zu schad


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> musst halt mal mit, wermer im fichtgeb a tour machn, da hab ich immer des spezi mit, weil mei freakla is do zu schad



Wie will der denn do mit Des ist doch viel zu weit weg von daham.


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> wu hossdn denn däxd geglaudd???? - hörd si gands schöö gluggesch..ssn ooh des middm sx - obbä demm konni blos zuschdimma



Aus der friireid. 
Des näxde Wochnend kummd, hosd Zeid,


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2009)

roland, worst du heuer eigendlich zum tourenfohren im fichtelgeb, wen ned , dann werds mal zeit


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, worst du heuer eigendlich zum tourenfohren im fichtelgeb, wen ned , dann werds mal zeit



Es hat sich noch nichts ergeben. Du weist doch die einen Downhillern, für die andern ist das zu weit von zu Hause entfernt. der andere kann in der Spargelzeit nicht von zu Hause fort.
Und du warst glaube ich mit den Bambergern droben.


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> musst halt mal mit, wermer im fichtgeb a tour machn, da hab ich immer des spezi mit, weil mei freakla is do zu schad



Naa, danke, des is nix für mei Proceed und mich.
Zu weit weg


----------



## kubikjch (31. August 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> musst halt mal mit, wermer im fichtgeb a tour machn, da hab ich immer des spezi mit, weil mei freakla is do zu schad



Der roland fährt doch ka touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (31. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie, du warst in Spicak? Wann denn?


Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst, war nur am Sonntag.



> SX Trail 2008 (07)


Kann ich bestätigen, hatte es lange als einziges Rad, mittlerweile ist es aber fast nur noch im Bikepark im Einsatz.
Wobei bergauf mit vernünftigen Reifen und etwas Geduld echt nicht schlimm ist.



> Ich war übrigens auch dabei...



Tschuldigung, damit du auch ein Foto hast...




Im Ernst, viel Ausschuss produziert dieses Mal. Ich such gleich noch ein paar raus. Nächstes Mal Fotos oder Fahren...


----------



## macmount (31. August 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aus der friireid.
> Des näxde Wochnend kummd, hosd Zeid,



ich hobb mär exdra füä dich dsaid gnumma ghobbd haase - do wollsd ned mid miär fohrn
mach grood mai därassndiieln - mol sääng wi waid i am WE bin


----------



## Axalp (31. August 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, damit du auch ein Foto hast...



    

Verflucht, da fällt mir gerade ein: Ich wollt' ja noch 'ne neue Kettenführung bestellen...


----------



## Blackcycle (31. August 2009)

Grad im Moment hab ich einen Teil des Rests hochgeladen...


----------



## JansonJanson (1. September 2009)

@Blackcycle: ... super Bilder hast wieder gemacht 

schade das Du nicht mit in Leogang / Wagrain bist ....natürlich nur wegen Deiner Person, niemals wegen der Cam 

so back 2 work ... mein Pinsel ruft mich


----------



## Domm. (1. September 2009)

macmount schrieb:


> ...mol sääng wi waid i am WE bin


Falls die Tour ab Matterhorn, Beringersmühl oder Pottenstein geht
kann ich Dich sehr warscheinlich abholen.

Heute wirds bei mir nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (3. September 2009)

Gibts schon Planungen fürs Wochenend? Wär evtl mit dem Igniton am Start.


----------



## Schoschi (3. September 2009)

Tach,
an die Organisatoren für den Österreichtrip: Wie solls ablaufen? Wie PDS volle Selbstverpflegung oder nur Frühstück selber? Wann solls denn am Donnerstag losgehen, ich werd dann in Erlangen aufschlagen. Zum Glück ist mein Urlaub schon längst genehmigt, z.Z. ist die Hölle los hier, jetzt bräucht ich keinen mehr beantragen......


----------



## Blackcycle (3. September 2009)

Danke fürs Lob.
Nach Österreich wäre ich auch verdammt gerne, aber naja...
Was am Wochenende so los ist würde mich auch interessieren. 

Kleiner Nachtrag:


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Gibts schon Planungen fürs Wochenend? Wär evtl mit dem Igniton am Start.



Willst du mal wieder eine Tour in der fränkischen machen, oder meinst du DH.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2009)

@Peter
fährst du morgen wenns Wetter passt, oder hast du keine Dsaid.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2009)

@ Bernd B. aus H. wie siehts bei dir am Sonntag aus? Du hast doch bestimmt Zeit. Ab Leutenbach, oder ab fränkische, oder musst Mittagessen bei der Schwiegermutter.


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Peter
> fährst du morgen wenns Wetter passt, oder hast du keine Dsaid.



muss morgn arbeiten nach der arbeit.
bist wieder fit


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> muss morgn arbeiten nach der arbeit.
> bist wieder fit



keine Ahnung bin nimmer gfoan. Wir sich aber rausstelln.


----------



## B3ppo (4. September 2009)

Wollte Fränkische, aber jetzt bekomm ich wahrscheinlich Besuch....
Werd mich evtl spontan anschließen.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. September 2009)

wie wärs So mit nem halben Tag Todesnohe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (4. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie wärs So mit nem halben Tag Todesnohe ?



Evtl am Nachmittag.


----------



## were (4. September 2009)

Servus,

wie schauts Heut aus? Fährt wer?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wollte Fränkische, aber jetzt bekomm ich wahrscheinlich Besuch....
> Werd mich evtl spontan anschließen.


Wer kommt denn? Schlumpfine??


----------



## Saddamchen (4. September 2009)

Tragt immer schön eure Protektoren Jungs!!
Obachd!! Is nix für schwache Närvn und Berchaufbremser!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JjnqcafB8M&feature=related"]YouTube - Horrorfoul mit offenem Beinbruch in Belgien[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2009)

Der hod obber bestimmd a Prodeggdoren (Schienbeinschoner) drankabbd. Obber bei sowas hilfd hald nix. Des is wie a Downhill runterfallen, wenns mid Gschwindichkeid is duds weh. Also mergen imma schö longsom falln.
Wos schausd dann du überhaubt für an schmarrn oh?

Was anderes war heute mal meine Regenjacke testen. Bei tröpfeln losgefahren und bei Regenguss wieder heimgekommen. Brauch mal wieder eine neue. DAS Wasser ist sogar in den Schuhen gestanden. Aber des gute aufn verbotenen waren keine Rotsocken unterwegs alle Trails Wanderer frei. 

@were habe schon gelesen das du geschrieben hast, dachte aber bei dem Wetter hast du eh keine Lust.


----------



## were (4. September 2009)

Ich hab mir a gedacht: "Da rengts mal dann will kanna" und hab bisl an grahm erledigt.


----------



## were (4. September 2009)

wie schauts morgen aus? nochmal a ründle?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. September 2009)

were schrieb:


> wie schauts morgen aus? nochmal a ründle?



Morgn pissds nu amol. Obber am Suundoch gehd wos!


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2009)

So wie ausschaut, morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Pottenstein. Aber diesmal Parkplatz Richtung Trail Mariental. D.h. von Richtung Gössweinstein kommend in Pottenstein links abbiegen Richtung Baustellenampel dann rechts Richtung Mariental (Schwalbenlochhöhle, Haselbrunn) kurz ausserhalb ist rechts ein Parkplatz.
Protektoren nicht vergessen, es wird ja alles noch a bisserl feucht sein.

Bei nicht verstandenen Anfahrtsfragen seid Ihr selber schuld es wurde von mir richtig erklärt.
Glaub ich wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie wärs So mit nem halben Tag Todesnohe ?



Wie wärs mit einem halben Tag fränkische.


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So wie ausschaut, morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Pottenstein. Aber diesmal Parkplatz Richtung Trail Mariental. D.h. von Richtung Gössweinstein kommend in Pottenstein links abbiegen Richtung Baustellenampel dann rechts Richtung Mariental (Schwalbenlochhöhle, Haselbrunn) kurz ausserhalb ist rechts ein Parkplatz.
> Protektoren nicht vergessen, es wird ja alles noch a bisserl feucht sein.
> 
> Bei nicht verstandenen Anfahrtsfragen seid Ihr selber schuld es wurde von mir richtig erklärt.
> Glaub ich wenigstens



http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.777313,11.416414&num=1&t=h&sll=49.770922,11.408359&sspn=0.11537,0.256119&ie=UTF8&ll=49.776816,11.417842&spn=0.00291,0.006899&z=17


----------



## were (5. September 2009)

Mit Protektoren kann ich leider net dienen. Vieleicht sollt ich mir doch mal welche zulegen. Wird dann fahrtechnisch auch entsprechend schwierig sein oder?


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2009)

were schrieb:


> Mit Protektoren kann ich leider net dienen. Vieleicht sollt ich mir doch mal welche zulegen. Wird dann fahrtechnisch auch entsprechend schwierig sein oder?



Es sind halt einzelne Stellen dabei (Schlüsselstellen) die sind nicht ganz so einfach zu fahren, oder vielleicht ja doch. Kommt ganz auf dich an. Treppen oder verblockt und etwas Nässe schätz ich.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. September 2009)

ich will morschen moschen gehen 

brauch ausgleich zum streichen und Whg herrichten ... *g*

ich und Peter (neuer Rider aus Erlangen - fährt auch nen Franzschenkel mit 160er Federweg) sind morgen definitiv ab 2 in Todesnohe ... 

Bernd & Bernd ?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich will morschen moschen gehen
> 
> brauch ausgleich zum streichen und Whg herrichten ... *g*
> 
> ...


Wollte eigentlich in die Fränkische. Aber irgendwie ist mir mehr nach Lift! Komme also morgen nach O-nohe!!
@ Oland: Ned draurich sah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisBr (5. September 2009)

Servus,

wie ich hier gelesen habe sind hier ja einige öfters in Pottenstein + Umgebung unterwegs! Komme aus Pottenstein und würde mich gerne einmal bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen! Bin eigentlich mehr mit dem RR unterwegs aber in letzter Zeit reizt mich das MB wieder mehr. Also wäre nett wenn sich mal etwas ergeben würde! Gerne auch einmal unter der Woche.

Morgen klappts leider noch nicht, da ja morgen der Autofreie Sonntag is + Marathon in Forchheim und da bin ich ein wenig eingespannt!

Mfg

Chris


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich in die Fränkische. Aber irgendwie ist mir mehr nach Lift! Komme also morgen nach O-nohe!!
> @ Oland: Ned draurich sah!!!



Du bist alt genug. Pass schön auf das dir nix passiert.


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich in die Fränkische. Aber irgendwie ist mir mehr nach Lift! Komme also morgen nach O-nohe!!
> @ Oland: Ned draurich sah!!!



du bist der letzte heuler


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2009)

heut war großer Spontantreff in Osternohe, fast alle faulen Säcke waren anwesend........
Schee wars, Ufo mit neuem Softsetup geht saugut....jetzt gehts rund nächste Wochen in Leogang........


----------



## kubikjch (6. September 2009)

Warn heute Ga1en auf der B 470.
30 km bei schönsten Bedingungen. Der MTB Nachwuchs kommt


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2009)

Ja des hab ich die letzten Jahre auch immer gemacht, das End vom Lied war dass ich einen sitzen hatte wie ich daheim war...........


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Warn heute Ga1en auf der B 470.
> 30 km bei schönsten Bedingungen. Der MTB Nachwuchs kommt



Wir auch Zeit das Nachwuchs kommt, mit dir ist ja nichts los.


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2009)

Waren heute auch nicht faul fast alle Spots in Pott. abgefertigt oder versucht abzufertigen. Bin sogar mit meinem LT mit Downhill LRS gefahren. Totem geht soft bergab ist aber noch nicht eingefahren.

@Bernd und hats geklappt mit dem Gap, wenn ja Hut ab. Wenn nicht, hab nicht anderes erwartet "grins".


----------



## kubikjch (6. September 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja des hab ich die letzten Jahre auch immer gemacht, das End vom Lied war dass ich einen sitzen hatte wie ich daheim war...........



War heut ähnlich. Heut morgen mit meim Onkel 2 Bier gezwitschert und beim Marathon 2 Weizen. Aber noch alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2009)

,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren heute auch nicht faul fast alle Spots in Pott. abgefertigt oder versucht abzufertigen. Bin sogar mit meinem LT mit Downhill LRS gefahren. Totem geht soft bergab ist aber noch nicht eingefahren.
> 
> @Bernd und hats geklappt mit dem Gap, wenn ja Hut ab. Wenn nicht, hab nicht anderes erwartet "grins".


Der Seitenwind war zu stark!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (6. September 2009)

so so ... 

jo der Wind heute in Todesnohe war wieder der Hammer 
gjuggd hoads se scho alle übers CrankBrothers Gap zu fahren ... abba ... Satz mit X ... *G*

naja mich hat es dann nicht so glorreich genau unten neben dem Lift über den mini Table gelegt, bzw. in der kleine "Kule" danach hab ich nen schönen Linksdrall bekommen und bin dem dann auch gefolgt, nur dumm das dann gleich das "Slow Down" schild kommt ... super Platz dafür  - naja dagegen - übern Lenker und gut wars, schön auf die Seite geflogen wo niggs prodeggdion is ... ob am Lift, so autsch meine Federgabel geht nimmer, Federweg von 2 -3 cm vielleicht und ganz komisch angefühlt - aber war halb so schlimm, ich habs geschaft im Flug meine Druckstufe komplett zu zudrehen und deswegn ging nix mehr ... habs aber erst gemerkt also ich die Gabel im Keller komplett zerlegt hatte ... jetzt muss ich schauen das ich die wieder guad zam Bau ... 

p.s. auf der Webcam vom Bikepark Osternohe sieht man sogar meine Zerstörung" wenns hell draußen ist  rechts unten im Bild hängt so nen Balken schief hinter dem Schild


----------



## Saddamchen (6. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so so ...
> 
> jo der Wind heute in Todesnohe war wieder der Hammer
> gjuggd hoads se scho alle übers CrankBrothers Gap zu fahren ... abba ... Satz mit X ... *G*
> ...


Schlumpf??


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich habs geschaft im Flug meine Druckstufe komplett zu zudrehen und deswegn ging nix mehr ...



Wie weit bist du denn da geflogen dauert ja auch bis die Zugstufe zu ist. Hättest ja ruhig noch einige Bilder aus der Vogelperspektive dazu schiessen können.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2009)

keine Ahnung - gefühlt wars schon ne gute Zeit 

du weisst ... ok gleich tuts weh ... wart wart .... wart ... und dann tuts noch mehr weh als gedacht 

@Saddamchen: bis jetzt nix Schlumpf... aber der Oarsch tut weh wie wenn mich nen Elefant ran genommen hätte ... 








so ... da ist mein Werk ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> keine Ahnung - gefühlt wars schon ne gute Zeit
> 
> du weisst ... ok gleich tuts weh ... wart wart .... wart ... und dann tuts noch mehr weh als gedacht
> 
> ...




Sauber 

Thema Spicak: Wir wollten ja eigentlich letzten Freitag fahren, haben das aber wegen schlecht Wetter abgesagt, wir wollen jetzt am Sonntag 13.9. fahren, ist glaub ich auch die letzte Chance, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen!


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2009)

@Janson Janson  Da bist du nicht der letzte der da reingefahren ist. Steht schon sehr ungünstig. Ich hoffe doch der Lift war vollgestanden.


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Janson Janson  Da bist du nicht der letzte der da reingefahren ist. Steht schon sehr ungünstig. Ich hoffe doch der Lift war vollgestanden.



jepp - hab das ganze Medienwirksam präsentiert 

die 3 Bergwachtler haben schon komisch geschaut 
Die haben leider an dem Tag nen "CCler" wegfliegen lassen müssen ...


----------



## B3ppo (7. September 2009)

> Thema Spicak: Wir wollten ja eigentlich letzten Freitag fahren, haben das aber wegen schlecht Wetter abgesagt, wir wollen jetzt am Sonntag 13.9. fahren, ist glaub ich auch die letzte Chance, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen!


Wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (7. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei !



sehr schön!

Hats Werkzeug was gebracht?


----------



## B3ppo (7. September 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 
> Hats Werkzeug was gebracht?




Die Kefü hält wieder 

Samstag nachmittag wär evtl Zeit für ne Fränkische Tour.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Die Kefü hält wieder
> 
> Samstag nachmittag wär evtl Zeit für ne Fränkische Tour.



sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus, Knie will nicht!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus, Knie will nicht!



aber in Bikepark fahren ... das hammer gern


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2009)

@roland

morgen um 15.45 uhr rotenbühl, nimm dei moorhuhn st mit, machn aweng a kontie tour nach burgailenreuth


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> aber in Bikepark fahren ... das hammer gern



ja da muss ich ja nich treten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> 
> morgen um 15.45 uhr rotenbühl, nimm dei moorhuhn st mit, machn aweng a kontie tour nach burgailenreuth



Ich hör immer Konditour. :kotz:
Brauch ka Kondi, ich schieb bergauf.


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hör immer Konditour. :kotz:
> Brauch ka Kondi, ich schieb bergauf.



ohne kontie wirst bald auch bergab schieben


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ohne kontie wirst bald auch bergab schieben



Des is eh sicherer als fahren.
Ich mach des zukünftig nach dem Schorschischen Prinzip. Wenig hilft viel.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2009)

... so Nachtschicht No.1 ist rum ... 

morgen das Selbe wieder  , ne heute ...


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so Nachtschicht No.1 ist rum ...
> 
> morgen das Selbe wieder  , ne heute ...


Häsd wos gscheids glernd du Jammerlabbn!!


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2009)

nix lernen .... streichen - renovieren ... bla bla bla ...


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2009)

... ok Bikeurlaub wird wahrscheinlich gekürtzt auf 2 Tage Leogang vom Sa auf So ... 

hat jemand evtl noch spontan Lust mitzukommen ?

greets


----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... ok Bikeurlaub wird wahrscheinlich gekürtzt auf 2 Tage Leogang vom Sa auf So ...
> 
> hat jemand evtl noch spontan Lust mitzukommen ?
> 
> greets


Lusd scho obber ka Zaid!!
Warum etz blos zwa Dooch?? 
Is dei Pinsl woll zu gla, dasd midm Streichn ned ferdich wärsd hä?
Los dei Wohnung hald a Bulvern!!


----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2009)

Irgendwo kann man sich so ne weiße Katze mieten, die läuft dann durch die Wohnung und dann werden alle Wände weiß. Dauert nur 5 Sekunden. Hab ich mal im TV so gesehen..............


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2009)

ne hat andere Gründe ... 

joah... wenn die Katze die Wände spachtelt, abschleift etc. dann hätt ich für so ne Katze nen heiden Geld gelöhnt wenns dann in 5sec. die ganze Whg fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. September 2009)

Andere Gründe? HAben die Gründe Möpse?

Du hast doch bestimmt ein deiner Apotheke ein paar Mittelchen, welche dir ermöglichen 48 stunden ohne Pause zu streichen und zu schleifen oder?
PS: Mr Bean hat mal in einer Folge einfach den Farbeimer im Zimmer gesprengt. Ging auch ziemlich flott!


----------



## B3ppo (8. September 2009)

schleifen, was machst denn du mit den Wänden?? 
Bei mir ging das mit Farbe und gut 
@Breyer: wie siehts aus, Sonntag Spicak? Da ist doch dein Lieblingstable


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2009)

Breyer hat am Sonntag ka Zeit, wenn des Wetter passt fahren wir am Samstag zum BP Silbersee.
Muss amal mein Zonenschein fahren, wenigstens einmal heuer.
Und wenn er Samstag fährt dann darf er Sonntag ned, da gehört er ganz der Fam.

@ Bernd zurück von unserer Kondi Tour. War total überrascht von mir. 40 KM 900 HM.
Und das alles in schönem Tempo, mit all den schönen Rampen Golfplatz usw. Fit wie ein Turnschuh, wollt eigentlich des Rad scho verkaufn. Jetzt behalt ichs noch a bisserl.


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2009)

ja , war gut heut, und roland, top leistung


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2009)

freitagstour, wer hat lust und zeit, so ab 14.00uhr

@roland
komme nach der tour bei dir vorbei, bring den vorbau mit, und nimm mei garmisch karten-guide geraffel mit.


----------



## Schoschi (9. September 2009)

@Bernd und Jan:
also des Zimmer fürs Wochenende ist jetzt fix, Doppelzimmer mit zusätzlicher Schlafcouch........des wird schön kuschelig


----------



## Blackcycle (9. September 2009)

Super, danke für's organisieren. 
Dann geh ich mal schnell die neuen Teile ans Rad schrauben. 



> des wird schön kuschelig


Jeder wieder zusätzlich Ersatzrad mit ins Zimmer?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. September 2009)

alle 3 zusammen ...


----------



## B3ppo (10. September 2009)

Am Sonntag fahren der Thomas und ich nach Spicak, Thomas ohne Bike, d.h. 1 Platz mit Bike ist noch frei 
3 sind bei den Ösis, wer hat noch Lust/Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag fahren der Thomas und ich nach Spicak, Thomas ohne Bike, d.h. 1 Platz mit Bike ist noch frei
> 3 sind bei den Ösis, wer hat noch Lust/Zeit?


Lust hätte ich schon, muss aber noch etwas für die Kondi machen, weil ich ja mit dem Roland in den bayerischen Wald fahre und der Sack scheinbar recht fit ist!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> alle 3 zusammen ...


Wos isn midm Schpätzläfresser?!?


----------



## Schoschi (10. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos isn midm Schpätzläfresser?!?



Der musst leider kurzfristig absagen, hat in der Heimat was wichtiges zu tun...


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, muss aber noch etwas für die Kondi machen, weil ich ja mit dem Roland in den bayerischen Wald fahre und der Sack scheinbar recht fit ist!



ja, eigendlich ist er scho fit, kommt auf sei bikeausstattung an,, wenn er die gleiche wie dienstag hat, dann viel spass mit ihn, da war sei kistn 300gramm leichter als mei freak, aber wenn er die laufräder und minion von letzte wochn druff hat, dann hast gewonna.


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2009)

Bin heut leider ned fit, gestern war scho wieder ein schwerer tag. Erst grillen und dann übermässiger Alkoholgenuss.
Der Breyer hat gesagt das wir am Sonntag eine Tour von Leutenbach aus starten. Erst Egloffstein dann nach Wichsenstein, Wannbach und zurück über den Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg. Also mal wieder eine CC Tour mit ca. 40 KM und 1000 HM.


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2009)

ich werd morgen die hohe leite(n) tour fohren, um 1400uhr in behringersmühle, falls dich die heutige bernd hausn tour zu wenig war, dann kannst ja mit, sag mer aber dann  davor bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen die hohe leite(n) tour fohren, um 1400uhr in behringersmühle, falls dich die heutige bernd hausn tour zu wenig war, dann kannst ja mit, sag mer aber dann  davor bescheid.



Mal schaua wie ich Zeit hob. Bin heud middn B.B. a schöns Dürla gfoan. 27 KM obba fast nur Singeldrails. 
Wos issn die Hohe Leiden Dua.


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal schaua wie ich Zeit hob. Bin heud middn B.B. a schöns Dürla gfoan. 27 KM obba fast nur Singeldrails.
> Wos issn die Hohe Leiden Dua.



mensch , hast dei hirn scho wieder versoffen, behringersm-rabenstein (nicht rabeneck) hohe leide (ähnlich wie des walberla) wo des ramson sein dämfer gekillt wurde- pottensta-behringersm.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch , hast dei hirn scho wieder versoffen


Um des bisla Hirn vom Roth zu versaufn langd der Schnabs von am  Mo Scheri!


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch , hast dei hirn scho wieder versoffen, behringersm-rabenstein (nicht rabeneck) hohe leide (ähnlich wie des walberla) wo des ramson sein dämfer gekillt wurde- pottensta-behringersm.



Do sinn wir des letzte mol vor 100 Johr gfoan wer soll des nu wissn.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Um des bisla Hirn vom Roth zu versaufn langd der Schnabs von am  Mo Scheri!



Ich hoff dir schmerzt a weng dei Oberschenkel.
Mei Kniebeuge merk ich scho nu.


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heut leider ned fit, gestern war scho wieder ein schwerer tag. Erst grillen und dann übermässiger Alkoholgenuss.
> Der Breyer hat gesagt das wir am Sonntag eine Tour von Leutenbach aus starten. Erst Egloffstein dann nach Wichsenstein, Wannbach und zurück über den Roland Roth Gedächtnisweg. Also mal wieder eine CC Tour mit ca. 40 KM und 1000 HM.



Wenn ich mal in den Bikepark fahre macht ihr ne CC Tour.....
Kann mich doch nicht zerteilen!

Das nächste Mal bitte vorher mit mir klären!!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2009)

@Bernd&Schorsch: muss leider für Leogang absagen ... ich hab einfach ... einfach ... kein KRaft ... bin sooooo müde und k.o. kann mich kaum auf den Beinen halten ... 











dengggggsde das ich da klein bei gebe ..... niemals 
denke mal morgen grob 5 Abfahrt - hab zwar noch gar nix gepackt, Rad ist noch zerlegt ... aber wird schon ... 

es kann sich schon mal jemand drauf einstellen fahren zu müssen, denk wird wieder reichlich spät werden bis ich im Bett bin ... 

@Bernd: könnt der Schorsch evtl sei Auto bei euch aufm Parkplatz stehen lassen ? dann wäre das einladen um einiges leichter ...


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2009)

Alter.............mach nie wieder so an Scheiß...........



Wir können doch ganz normal einladen und so und dann fahr ma  mein Auto zum Parkplatz in die Günther Scharowskystr. und heimwärts hol ma des da wieder ab und landen wieder alles beim Bernd oder wo auch immer um....


----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd&Schorsch: muss leider für Leogang absagen ... ich hab einfach ... einfach ... kein KRaft ... bin sooooo müde und k.o. kann mich kaum auf den Beinen halten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schoschi schrieb:


> Alter.............mach nie wieder so an Scheiß...........
> 
> 
> 
> Wir können doch ganz normal einladen und so und dann fahr ma  mein Auto zum Parkplatz in die Günther Scharowskystr. und heimwärts hol ma des da wieder ab und landen wieder alles beim Bernd oder wo auch immer um....


Is doch alles egal! Es pisst eh das ganze Wochenende im Össiland!!
In diesem Sinne guten Rutsch!!


Obber drozdem aufbassn gelle!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2009)

@Schorsch: sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen  

können wir auch machen - dann laden wir alles beim Bernd ein - und dann fahren wir dein Auto weg ... 

Würde mal vorschlagen 4.45 bei Bernd ... vedammt ist das früh 

greets

Hier mal ne geile Beschreibung ... 

Bikepark Leogang @soulbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (11. September 2009)

Die Bilder machen einen echt neidisch, aber zum Glück passt des Wetter net 
Viel Spass mit den Wetscreams.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2009)

Du oller "Schöööö Wedder Bigger".... 

die aktuellen WebCams sagen bewölkt, aber kein Regen ... mal schauen - und wollt mich sowieso schon lange mal wieder rischdisch dreggig machen ... 

p.s. und wicki wicki kommt nur der Technik zu gute ...


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2009)

stimmt, scho lang nimmer so richtig im Dreck gespielt


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2009)

Hey Jan, nimmst du des Werkzeug wieder mit?


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2009)

jo also Werkzeug nehm ich wieder komplett mit... 
nur Spezialschlüssel, wenns jemand braucht, mitnehmen ... 

wird mal wieder mehr Fahrradzeugs sein als "normale" Klamotten ...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. September 2009)

p.s.
wenns noch was zu klären gibt, am besten anrufen ... werd noch viel aufbauen, räumen, packen usw. ... keine Zeit für Inet


----------



## Blackcycle (11. September 2009)

Morgen ist die Parkplatzsituation bestimmt auch entspannt.
Werd mal packen und evtl. noch Reifen wechseln und dann schnell noch ne Runde schlafen.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2009)

War grad middn Peter unterwegs weiss jetzt auch wieder wo die hohe Leite oder so ist.
Treppen bei der Sophienhöhle und davor locker durch.
34Km 800HM Roland ich hab echt Respekt vor Dir.

*Für Sonntag: 9.30 Uhr bei mir CC Klamotten mitbringen*


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2009)

ja ja , gebt den roland bloss ka cc maschine sonst will er bloss noch bergaufi fohren, aber war gut heut, und macht auch spass mal normalo touren zu fahren,(wenn die ein oder andre stell als normal zu nennen ist)
sonntag sind wir dabei
@jochen, brring bittschö mei karten mit, brauch sie dringend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (12. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ja , gebt den roland bloss ka cc maschine sonst will er bloss noch bergaufi fohren, aber war gut heut, und macht auch spass mal normalo touren zu fahren,(wenn die ein oder andre stell als normal zu nennen ist)
> sonntag sind wir dabei
> @jochen, brring bittschö mei karten mit, brauch sie dringend



geht klar, karten bring ich, mitfahren kann ich net.


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2009)

Heute eine schöne Kondirunde gedreht 38 KM 1100 HM. Mal wieder die Trails aus unseren Anfängen gefahren. Rödelfels. Wolkenstein, Kirschenweg usw.


----------



## Axalp (13. September 2009)

Ich meld mich 'mal kurz zurück. 

Im Fotoalbum von mir habe ich Bilder von meinem Besuch der

*EUROBIKE*





und von meinem Trip zum 

*BIKEPARK LAC BLANC*



 

hochgeladen.

Hab ziemlich viel um die Ohren . Näheres per PN. 
Bericht zu den beiden Tagen schreib ich morgen... vielleicht...


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. September 2009)

So, hab meine müden Knochen mal vor den Rechner geschleppt, gestern Spicak mit dem Christoph, Traumwetter, tolle Strecke, Christoph war unterwegs wie ein Großer, kaum Respekt vor irgendwas, ich hab mich versucht ein bisschen an ein paar kleine Dinge ranzutasten, immerhin waren kruzzeitig auch mal beide Räder in der Luft.
Heute Muskelkater und dicke Blasen an den Händen....Fotos gibts keine ausser die hier, bis zum nächsten Jahr......


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2009)

So auch zurück von Leogang. Der absolute Hammer, leider war der eine Trail gesperrt, aber die Freeride macht echt Laune. Haben uns ne Helmcam ausgeliehen, schönes Spielzeug des Ding. Wird aber noch dauern bis da ein Vid fertig ist, ist viel zu viel Material......
Vom angeblichen Regen den der Breyer so schön vorhergesagt hat hab ich grad mal 3 Tropfen abgekriegt, die Strecke war Perfekt, leicht feucht, Grip ohne Ende........

@Jan: die SD Card ist wieder da, die hab ich ins Ladegerätkabel mit reingewickelt...........


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2009)

dann gibs endlich wieder mal an gscheiden film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So auch zurück von Leogang. Der absolute Hammer, leider war der eine Trail gesperrt, aber die Freeride macht echt Laune. Haben uns ne Helmcam ausgeliehen, schönes Spielzeug des Ding. Wird aber noch dauern bis da ein Vid fertig ist, ist viel zu viel Material......
> Vom angeblichen Regen den der Breyer so schön vorhergesagt hat hab ich grad mal 3 Tropfen abgekriegt, die Strecke war Perfekt, leicht feucht, Grip ohne Ende........
> 
> @Jan: die SD Card ist wieder da, die hab ich ins Ladegerätkabel mit reingewickelt...........


Pfffft!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (14. September 2009)

@Schorsch: wunderbar 

joah - Leogang war echt gut.

1. Tag - 1. Abfahrt - HangMan - hätten wir nicht machen sollen, zum einen schlecht für Ego (man kam sich teilweise vor wie der letzte Anfänger ) zum anderen war ich noch nie so schnell so warm wie da - heftig. Nur nasse Wurzeln und Steine ( die hatten wenigstens noch Grip ) bei Trockenheit sicher ne schöne Herausforderung, die mit entsprechender Streckenkenntnis und Geschwindigkeit sicher sehr viel Spass macht.
1. Tag - 2. Abfahrt - Freeride - sehr schön, auch bei Nässe (nein Breyer kein Regen, sonder in der Nacht zuvor hats noch geschüttet  ) sehr schon zu fahren, Anlieger mit Hasendraht gehen super, Doubles, Tables wunderbar, nen ziemlich weiter Sprung über ne Brücke ( ca. 4 - 4,5 Fahrradlängen ) ging erst am 2. Tag drüber ... 3er Dropbatterien gibts 2, eine im Wald mit geschätzten 1m - 3m - 5m, und eine unten am "Spielplatz" mit ca. 2.5m - 3,5m - 5m ... klein, und mittel gingen bei beiden, die großen - waren einfach "noch" zu groß 

2. Tag - BongoBongo - leider nur 1x gefahren - leider immer noch zu nass um schön schnell durchzukommen, viele Matschlöcher wo jeglicher Speed flöten geht und viel Pfützen, die waren worscht  Aber so - schlängelt sich schön durch den Wald, viele Northshores und enge Anlieger, Wurzeln inkl. ... passt 

2. Tag - IXS DH Strecke - 1x gefahren bis zur hälfte ... das sagt alles 
muss man sich so vorstellen, 8 Wochen Bikeparkbetrieb, dazu sicher der eine oder andere Regen haben der Strecke was richtig schönes abartiges verpasst *g* - Beispiel bei der einen Einfahrt in die Strecke nach ner kleinen Wegquerung hatte ich auf einmal ne Stufe vor mir, tja ging halt dahinter locker 1.5m runter, für drüberrollen war ich zu schnell - abbremsen ging nimmer - also Vorderrad anziehen und gut wars ... ging auch wieder erwarten recht smooth ... aber sonst - nur Wurzeln und Steinen. Wie HangMan sicher ne schöne Herausvorderung im Trockenen, mit genug Speed auch zu schaffen - und dann, wenn das geht im feuchten evtl - aber nicht gleich so ... 

sonst so ... mich hats 2x gelegt - auch beides mit der Helmcam zu sehen - aber nur Ellbogen bissi offen ( ja Papa und Mama - hätte auch Prodeggdion tragen können ...  ) , HelmCam nen nettes Spielzeug - Bilder ham wir auch paar gemacht aber nur am 2. Tag letzte Abfahrt - davor keinen Bock gehabt ... 

Fazit: wir kommen wieder - dann mit mehr Leuten


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2009)

@roland u wer lust hat
mittwoch um 15.30 rotbühl, wenns wetter passt , die letzten tage bervors dunkel werd ausnützen


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2009)

will samstch nochmal ins fichtelgeb (ned bloss hupfen und keinen lift benutzen) sondern mal wieder schneeberg usw fohren, hat jemand lust dazu, wetter soll bis jetzt noch gut sein an den tag


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u wer lust hat
> mittwoch um 15.30 rotbühl, wenns wetter passt , die letzten tage bervors dunkel werd ausnützen


Werd wenns ned regnet morgen fahren. Mittwoch viell. am Geiskopf (wenns morgen ned regnet). Wenns doch regnet, dann am Mittwoch in Rothenbühl.



peter metz schrieb:


> will samstch nochmal ins fichtelgeb (ned bloss hupfen und keinen lift benutzen) sondern mal wieder schneeberg usw fohren, hat jemand lust dazu, wetter soll bis jetzt noch gut sein an den tag


Ist mir zu lang, werd ja Montag, Dienstag nächster Woche genug fahren. Wochenende werd ich Freitag oder Samstag zwar ne Runde drehen, aber weiss noch ned wo. Viell. im Breyerwald. Oder verbotener usw.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. September 2009)

Wie geil ... 

Crashes & Laugh

die ham ihren Spass ...


----------



## B3ppo (14. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> will samstch nochmal ins fichtelgeb (ned bloss hupfen und keinen lift benutzen) sondern mal wieder schneeberg usw fohren, hat jemand lust dazu, wetter soll bis jetzt noch gut sein an den tag



Muss Samstag leider arbeiten 
Wenn sich die Tour auf Sonntag schiebt hätt ich scho Lust. Sonst halt mal wieder Fränkische nach ca 3 Montaen


----------



## Saddamchen (14. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Schorsch: wunderbar
> 
> joah - Leogang war echt gut.
> 
> ...


Guter Bericht Meister!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2009)

So morgen früh gehts los zum Geiskopf, das erste und letzte mal heuer. Bin schon mal gespannt. Auf jeden Fall dürften wir so mit die einzigen sein (und das ist gut so).
Mal fürn Bernd ein paar Drops und Sprünge für nächstes Jahr raus suchen.
ich werd mich mehr an die 0.5 m Grenze halten. Muss ja am Montag Dienstag schon wieder im Bay. Wald radeln.


----------



## kubikjch (15. September 2009)

@ Roland: Viel Spaß morgen und paß auf

@ Peter: Ich werd morgen nach Rothebühl kommen.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. September 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @ Roland: Viel Spaß morgen und paß auf
> 
> @ Peter: Ich werd morgen nach Rothebühl kommen.
> 
> ...



ja hoppla, des freud mich, hast scho wieder urlaub.
also um 15.30 am schwimmbad


----------



## Blackcycle (16. September 2009)

Nachdem Jan schon den Bericht abgeliefert hat, hier endlich die paar wenigen Fotos.
Ich bin mal auf die Videos gespannt.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. September 2009)

scheeeeenee Bilder homma gemoachd


----------



## B3ppo (16. September 2009)

und wo ist das video?


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> und wo ist das video?



Kommt scho noch..........Video ist eigentlich fertig, hatte Probleme mit Urheberrechtsgschmarri wegen der Musik, außerdem muss ich mal schauen wie die beste Quali ist beim Hochladen und so, kenn mich mit der neuen Software noch nicht so aus und die in Leogang hatten zwar ne geile Helmcam haben aber alles auf ne DVD gebrannt in ner Standardquali, jetzt wirds insgesamt leider ka HD, sollte aber scho gut werden.......auf jeden Fall besser als PDS Vid


----------



## Blackcycle (16. September 2009)

Die ham den Roland gefilmt...  Schon gesehen auf der Startseite?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2945

Mir ist grad eingefallen: 
Der Jan schuldet mir einen Schlauch...


----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2009)

Jaja, der wird langsam auch besser wie es aussieht..........


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Die ham den Roland gefilmt...  Schon gesehen auf der Startseite?
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2945


Ja das bin ich wie hast du mich so schnell gefunden Oder gibts noch einen anderen langsameren Roland

ja genau, so sind wir heute auch die Downhillstrecke gefahren. Nur unsere Sprünge waren nicht so hoch und so weit. Und bei der Zeitnahme hat es nicht ganz aufs Siegertreppchen gereicht.
Wetter war einfach genial Alle Strecken bis auf eine super zu fahren (Ihr wisst schon welche y g f). War zwar noch wicki aber die 42`er Mischung hielt meistens.
Am besten ist der Lift der ist ein Jahr älter als ich und hat waaahhnnsinnige Geschwindigkeit. Man sitzt wie morgens auf dem Sc...haus.
Werd wohl oder übel nächstes Jahr mal einen Mix dort runter fahren müssen. Geiskopf, Spicak.


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jaja, der wird langsam auch besser wie es aussieht..........


#
Für Dich hätt`s heute locker gereicht. Ich hätte Dich mit der Totem einfach überrollt.
Bin die feuchte DH Strecke runtergedübelt und danach war sie nur durch meinen Fahrtwind knochentrocken und staubig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2009)

So, nachdem bei Youtube 2mal ohne Ton und 3mal mit Fehler hochgeladen wurde halt dann hier. Quali leider net so toll, sogar der Sound ist schlecht.......bei Youtube wars komischerweise um Klassen besser......aber geht scho.....

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6624095"]Leo.gang on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2009)

top schosch, und fohrn dut ihr ja wie die wildsäu


----------



## kubikjch (17. September 2009)

Servus Schoschi, saubas Video. Respekt


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2009)

Hob ma ja scho a bar blöde Schprüch ausdenkt. Aber ich bin echt a bissl sprachlos. Sehr sauber gfoan
A richdich geiles Wideo. Wie der Beder scho sochd gfoan wie die Säu.
Und richdich schö zamgschniddn des ganze. 
Der Schorsch hod ja a viel Zeid zum schneiden er fährd ja sonsd ka Duan mehr.


----------



## Blackcycle (17. September 2009)

Super gemacht! 
Wegen der Qualität sieht es ein bischen so aus als ob du Probleme mit dem Deinterlace hast. Zumindest war das bei mir immer der Grund wenn so horizontale Streifen auftreten...

Vom Fahrerischen sieht wieder alles so luli aus, aber es bessert sich.


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Super gemacht!
> Vom Fahrerischen sieht wieder alles so luli aus, aber es bessert sich.



So luli schaut des nimmer aus. Des schaut scho verdammt gut und schnell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. September 2009)

@Schorsch:  - werd mich bei gelegenheit auch mal über nen Vid machen - aber der liebe Umzug ... hehe 

joah passt schon, aber die Drops und Steilheit kommen leider nie so rüber wie in Echt ... aber hoad subbbrr spoas gmachd ... ! Top 
und lege mich doch gerne für das Allgemeinwohl auf die Fresse *g*


es sind noch Bilder von unsere Oko Session aufgetaucht ...


----------



## B3ppo (18. September 2009)

Was geht denn am Sonntag? Fränkische, Oko, Ono?


----------



## JansonJanson (18. September 2009)

ich bin Sa Abend erst mal bei Schwiegermama aufm BDay - kommen So wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Erli ... wann weiss ich noch nicht genau, und ob dann noch Zeit ist k.a. evtl gen Abend ne Rathsberg Runde ... hab i schon ewig nimmer gmoachd 

@b3ppo: immer schÃ¶n p e n n e r g a m e.de 

â¬: fÃ¤llt grad ein das ich sowieso auf mein Spicy angewiesen bin ... DÃ¤mpfer vom grossen ist beim Service ...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. September 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So luli schaut des nimmer aus. Des schaut scho verdammt gut und schnell aus.



Danke Roland 

grad von Dir, sowas zu hören ... thx


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2009)

gewusst wie!!!! Wer sichs nochmal antun will...hier in ner guten Qali......
HD einschalten
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6640276"]Bikepark.Leogang on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## B3ppo (18. September 2009)




----------



## JansonJanson (21. September 2009)

... sind hier alle schon in den Winterschlaf verfallen !?  

@Schorsch: Karte erhalten, werds mir mal kopiern, und wenn mal Zeit was versuchen... HigQuality vid


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2009)

na viel Spaß denn, is a heiden Arbeit.

@Peter: Wie wars denn im Fichtelgebirge, hab gehört da war recht was los, da hat sich jamand mitm Rotweisen shutteln lassen......!!!


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2009)

Wenn alles normal läuft, bin ich am kommenden Wochenende hier und würde am Sonntag Ochsenkopf vorschlagen. Wär' da jemand dabei?


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2009)

Salve,
in meim alten Heimatland is Kerwa des WE....do konn ich net radeln geh, am Freitag aber evtl. nachmittags mit an Kollegen weng nach Ostereierhausen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (21. September 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn alles normal läuft, bin ich am kommenden Wochenende hier und würde am Sonntag Ochsenkopf vorschlagen. Wär' da jemand dabei?



Dabei, allerdings erst Abfahrt so gegen halb zehn oder so.

Hab am Donnerstag endlich mal wieder frei, hat jemand Lust auf ne Fränkische Tour, nix zu großes eher Standard so gegen nachmitag.


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Dabei, allerdings erst Abfahrt so gegen halb zehn oder so.
> 
> Hab am Donnerstag endlich mal wieder frei, hat jemand Lust auf ne Fränkische Tour, nix zu großes eher Standard so gegen nachmitag.



Das Wahllokal öffnet doch schon um 8 Uhr.

Donnerstag: keine Zeit für große Sachen.


----------



## RobLetsDrop (22. September 2009)

hallo leute,
kann mir jemand vielleicht ne tour aufs oder ums walberla empfehlen?da ich endurofahrer bin,hab ich auch nichts gegen etwas gröberes terrain!?
mfg


----------



## Axalp (22. September 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> kann mir jemand vielleicht ne tour aufs oder ums walberla empfehlen?da ich endurofahrer bin,hab ich auch nichts gegen etwas gröberes terrain!?
> mfg



Oh oh, nicht das Unwort so rausposaunen. Auf dem Wa****** ist das biken strengstens "verboten". 

Erlaubt ist dort nur saufen, gröhlen, pinkeln, schnackseln, rauchen, asphaltieren und was sonst so alles getrieben wird, um die ach so empfindliche Landschaft zu bewahren.


----------



## RobLetsDrop (22. September 2009)

hallo,
oh sorry, das wusste ich nicht!
hab zwar mal in der gegend gewohnt-pretzfeld/ebs-aber hab mir gedacht,wenn da oben schon solche wie von dir auf gezählte unschönen dinge passieren,das biken uch kein prob sein dürfte!?
also lohnt es sich für mich nicht wirklich am we mal rauszufahren
hast du vielleicht ne vergleichbare route oder gegend im kopf!?
mfg rob


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2009)

also ich kenn da schon paar die da trotzdem hochfahren............

@Roland: morgen nachmittag bock auf ne kleine Gehimtrainingsentspannungstour?


----------



## B3ppo (22. September 2009)

> @Roland: morgen nachmittag bock auf ne kleine Gehimtrainingsentspannungstour?


Verleg die auf Donnerstag und ich bin dabei


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2009)

Do hob i kä Dsäid wies ausschaut...........


----------



## JansonJanson (22. September 2009)

hab Do auch komplett frei ... will zwar in der Whg noch gut was schaffen aber zum radln will ich auch mal wieder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. September 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> also ich kenn da schon paar die da trotzdem hochfahren............
> 
> @Roland: morgen nachmittag bock auf ne kleine Gehimtrainingsentspannungstour?



schoschi, ich fohr morgen a technorunden ab matterh parke , um 15.45uhr, ka grossa tour, mal wieder blockmeer und wolfieck usw, fährst mit


----------



## JansonJanson (22. September 2009)

@b3ppo: wenn nix zam geht kömmer ja mal von Erli wieder Hetzles machen - darfst gerne mit dem Cheetah fahren, wies mal geplant war


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> schoschi, ich fohr morgen a technorunden ab matterh parke , um 15.45uhr, ka grossa tour, mal wieder blockmeer und wolfieck usw, fährst mit



oh, des ist mir zu spät, muss doch abends scho wieder auf Arbeit........oh mann, so a scheiß........werd mittags rum irgendwohin cruisen...


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2009)

So wieder zurück aus dem Freerider Entwicklungsabschnitt Bayerischer Wald. Dort freuen sich die Wanderer noch wenn man mal kommt und schießen Bilder wenn man auf den Wegen unterwegs ist.
Der Bernd B. und ich haben einige wahnisnns Trails befahren. Gabeln und Dämpfer hatten zu tun wie nie. Ist etwa vergleichbar mit dem *echten *601 gleich das erste Stück vom Altissimo runter. 
Kondi war bergauf gut, aber bergab hatten wir ganz schön zu kämpfen. Alle paar Meter stehen bleiben und Hände ausschütteln. Selten so einen Kampf mit einem Trail gehabt.
Wetter war total beschi.... nur Sonnenschein "grins".
Mittwoch Donnerstag bleibt die Kiste erst mal stehen, werde am Freitag wieder ein gemütliches fränkisches Ründlein drehen.


----------



## Domm. (22. September 2009)

@Schosch
GA1 ab wann Du willst, ich will aber nur Kondi Trainieren (bis 133 oder 150er Puls). Ruf mich an. Du hast ne PN.

@Erlangen
Am Donnerstag fänd ich die Kalchis i.O.,
Markus würde auch mitfahren wenn er Zeit hat.


----------



## B3ppo (22. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @b3ppo: wenn nix zam geht kömmer ja mal von Erli wieder Hetzles machen - darfst gerne mit dem Cheetah fahren, wies mal geplant war



Klingt gut, Fahrrad wird spontan gewählt 
Markus, hast auch Zeit/Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (23. September 2009)

Bei mir geht am Donnerstag vor 17 Uhr nichts.


----------



## B3ppo (23. September 2009)

Plane vom 16-20.10 ein Ehrwaldwochenende, hoffentlich mit so geilem Wetter wie letztes Jahr. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
@Markus: kann Sonntag evtl doch schon früher, wann hast du denn Abfahrt geplant?


----------



## Axalp (23. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Plane vom 16-20.10 ein Ehrwaldwochenende, hoffentlich mit so geilem Wetter wie letztes Jahr. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> @Markus: kann Sonntag evtl doch schon früher, wann hast du denn Abfahrt geplant?



In der Industrie sind die Wochenenden leider nicht so lang wie bei Euch Apothekern.  
So lang im Voraus kann ich verständlicherweise nicht planen. 

Abfahrt von mir aus so gegen 9?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. September 2009)

so ... heute morgen mal wieder was für die Fitness gemacht - nach Google Earth genau 25.5km hm würde mal sagen unter 100  - knapp 1.05min ... 
Heute Abend das ganze zurück ... 

@B3ppo: mit Ehrwald mal schauen - würde spontan zu oder absagen - doa sen abba konna Lift 

: hat wer Lust noch mit Wagrain - Season Closing zu fahren - 2. - 4. Okt. - ich&Markus ham schon nen Liebeszimmer


----------



## B3ppo (23. September 2009)

> so ... heute morgen mal wieder was für die Fitness gemacht - nach Google Earth genau 25.5km hm würde mal sagen unter 100  - knapp 1.05min ...
> Heute Abend das ganze zurück ...


Bei mir waren es heute morgen laut Tacho 20,1 km. Tja wohnt nicht jeder in der Pampa  Aber gut für die Kondi war es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. September 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es heute morgen laut Tacho 20,1 km. Tja wohnt nicht jeder in der Pampa  Aber gut für die Kondi war es auf jeden Fall.



Dafür hoab i nu a riesn Wohnzimmer und an Fahrradkeller 

neue Reifen tun auch ihren Zweck des schneller vorankommens *G*


----------



## JansonJanson (23. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6349528&postcount=10559

ROFL wie der beim letzten Vid stöhnt ...


----------



## Schoschi (23. September 2009)

der ist allgemein a rechter Spaßvogel.....


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2009)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Geht was?
Fränkische oder Osternohe? ( Habe Urlaub!) Wär hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen aus? Geht was?
> Fränkische oder Osternohe? ( Habe Urlaub!) Wär hat Zeit und Lust?



ich werd ab 1445 in fränkisch (POTTENSTA) aweng techno machen, 601-zientrail-wachthüttn usw, hast lust, den roland hab ich a pn gschriebn, aber noch ka antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2009)

Jo,
schau morgen nochmal nach Osternohe, bin um viertel vor 2 oben am Parkplatz.....


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd ab 1445 in fränkisch (POTTENSTA) aweng techno machen, 601-zientrail-wachthüttn usw, hast lust, den roland hab ich a pn gschriebn, aber noch ka antwort





Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo,
> schau morgen nochmal nach Osternohe, bin um viertel vor 2 oben am Parkplatz.....


Hmmm!? Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual
Ich denke nach zwei Tage treten im Kongo werde ich dan morgen das Cheetah mal wieder "artgerecht" halten.
Bin dann auch kurz vor zwei in Osternohe!
Wochenende bin ich raus.
Samstag auf Hochzeit und Sonntag krank!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2009)

Muss noch schnell ein paar Bilder von unserem Ausflug in den Kongo nachreichen. Die Auswahl ist etwas dürftig, da die Abfahrten so geil waren das wir glatt das photografieren vergessen hatten und von den Bildern welche wir gemacht haben ist die Hälfte verwackelt, weil die Hände gezittert haben.
War echt mal wieder geil und man hat mal wieder gesehen, das man auch mit 18 Kilo Hobeln Touren kann. Als wesentlich problematischer haben sich da die sieben Weizen am Abend erwiesen! Die Trails waren  jedenfalls der Hammer.

So jetzt die einzigen halbwegs brauchbaren Bilder

 Der Roland bei der Einnahme eines Powerfurz Gels






[/URL][/IMG]

Hier das Ergebnis!!





[/URL][/IMG]

So der Rest jetzt unkommentiert.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Wer seiner Gabel und seinem Dämpfer mal richtig Futter geben will muss das nächste mal mit!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2009)

@Saddamchen: ... lecker lecker Futter für meinen DH Hobel


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich denke nach zwei Tage treten im Kongo werde ich dan morgen das Cheetah mal wieder "artgerecht" halten.



so ists brav, net dass ich noch des Veterinäramt einschalten muss.....


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2009)

*Tour am Sonntag 9.30 Uhr bei mir in Leutenbach*
Peter und Ich haben beschlossen,wir werden mal wieder die Egl. und Umgebung Trails fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: ... lecker lecker Futter für meinen DH Hobel


Wie willsdn dein Hobl zum lecker Futter bringa? 
Do gibs fei kann Lifd odder Schuddl! Selber dredn is di Devise! Des möcherdi segn wisd dei Norco 1000 Hm naufdrüggsd!!

Heud midm Schorschi in O-nohe gwesn. Nix los und besdes Wedder
Bis auf an Durchschloch bei mir ka Probleme.
Obber die Muddies sin der lezde Dregg wenns so wie heud Furzdroggn is! Mid wenicher Lufd is dann ganga ober do konnsd hald dann aufn Bladdn wardn!!


----------



## Domm. (26. September 2009)

Am Sonntag bin ich mit dabei, wenns nur bis 14:00 dauert.
Freu mich sehr auf den Balkenstein.

Ich hab mir FiveTens bestellt und jetzt weiß ich nicht 
ob sich die Schuhe noch viel dehnen oder kaum.
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?

Oder besser wer hat 42er (UK8) und lässt mich mal reinschlupfen,
dass ich am besten selber fühlen kann.

Das Modell das ich gekriegt habe ist ein Stiefel
und den gibts nicht mehr in 42,5. Insgesamt ist der 
Schuh etwas lang und hinten hab ich sehr viel Platz, 
vorne ist es aber etwas eng.


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2009)

haben heut die todestreppe geknackt, daniel, friedl und ich, war bestens kontroliert zu fahren.
bis moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> haben heut die todestreppe geknackt, daniel, friedl und ich, war bestens kontroliert zu fahren.
> bis moin



du Sack, noch mehr stört mich dass der Breyer der Erste war.......


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> du Sack, noch mehr stört mich dass der Breyer der Erste war.......



ich gönns na, möcht bloss mal wissen obs er nochmal schafft, aber denk scho


----------



## kubikjch (26. September 2009)

Kann morgen leider net. *******.
Aber ein andermal gerne.
Hab mir bei ebay noch ne Trainingsmaschine geschossen. 
Mal sehen obs wirkt.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2009)

Ohne Kette und Schaltwerk wohl nicht.


----------



## Axalp (26. September 2009)

...aber mit Rücklicht, das er uns mit dem Gefährt ab jetzt immer zeigt...


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ohne Kette und Schaltwerk wohl nicht.



Dafür wars recht günstig Ich dachte eh mehr an Riemenantrieb ala Harley Davidson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (27. September 2009)

@Jochen
Des dridde Keddenblodd is ja ganz vernünftich.

Ober etz hosda ba Maundnbaigng Dein Haxn hie gmachd,
und edz wissd da mid soam Renngeräd Dei Greuz a nu verbieng.


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2009)

Der olber Kerl werd mit seim Ontritt eher des Radl verbieng.....
aber a ganz schickes Trainingsgerät, ich hab ja auch sowas noch hier rumstehen, aber ich nutz es eher als Standgerät.....


----------



## RolandMC (27. September 2009)

Des Ding hat hier nichts verloren!! Dafür gibt es ein Rennrad Forum. Ich bitte dies in Zukunft zu beachten.


----------



## kubikjch (27. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja schon angmeldet


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2009)

so gestern nen super Tag am Oko verbracht...

Wetter top, Strecke top, fast schon zu trocken aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern.. 
am Oko ist jetzt auch alles abgehackt ... ja - jetzt erst 
und ma kummd immer schneller nundern, un der Frischling hoad sich wirklich wacker geschlagn.
Keine StÃ¼rze, nur 1x Schraubenverlust am Cheetah und i hoab an pladdn hoabd, weil i zu faul war wieder mei tublessventil nei zu machen .... 

*SchwabenModusan*
10â¬ Sprit/Schnauze fÃ¼r 1x Oko ist schon nicht wenig ...
*SchwabenModusaus*


----------



## Axalp (28. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> *SchwabenModusan*
> *10 Sprit/Schnauze für 1x Oko ist schon nicht wenig ...*
> *SchwabenModusaus*



*Der hübschen Bedienung 20% Trinkgeld zu geben aber auch nicht...* 

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
- 66er Lenker haben am Downhiller nix verloren!
- Loctite und Schmier-Fett gehören in jede Werkstatt! Gerade wenn man ein Cheetah fährt...


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2009)

@ROLAND
morgen um 15.15 matterhornparke, zwecklesgraben ist angsagt


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ROLAND
> morgen um 15.15 matterhornparke, zwecklesgraben ist angsagt



Matterhornparke komme ich gerade her.
Hab mal ne Setup Runde gedreht. Wenn ich jetzt den Block runterfahre komme ich mir immer noch vor als wäre es bergauf.

Alles klar matter 15.15


----------



## Blackcycle (28. September 2009)

> Wagrain - Season Closing zu fahren - 2. - 4. Okt.


Wie gesagt leider Kindergeburtstag... 



> Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
> - 66er Lenker haben am Downhiller nix verloren!
> - Loctite und Schmier-Fett gehören in jede Werkstatt! Gerade wenn man ein Cheetah fährt...


Gut dass ich nen Freeraider fahr. 
Und zu dem Raubkätzchen 
Der Rahmen ist aber noch ganz?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2009)

Klick mich hart

ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Klick mich hart
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll....



Geil Die nächste Harz 4 Generation ist gesichert.
Ob die Bübchen schon wissen was Sie da eigentlich sagen.


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2009)

Heute mal mit dem Peter ein schöööönnnnes Ründchen gedreht. Adlerstein, Quackenschloßtrail, Zwecklesgraben, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrentrail und die gute alte Muschiquelle. Schöne technische Tour und gut gefahren.
Rest der Woche ist jetzt Schluß da ich 5 tage hintereinander geradelt bin.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2009)

boah hier steppt der Bär aber ... 

@all: 17. - 18.Okt. ist "Almabtrieb" am Oko ... evtl schon mal vormerken ...


----------



## Blackcycle (1. Oktober 2009)

Hätte vielleicht bald nen Rahmen günstig abzugeben  
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=17083


----------



## Axalp (1. Oktober 2009)

Roseversand?Nicht Dein Ernst...


----------



## B3ppo (1. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht halten da die Schrauben?


----------



## Blackcycle (1. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Blackcycle (1. Oktober 2009)

Hatte nur den Listenpreis einer Fox 40 RC2 im Kopf der bei über 50% des Gesamtpreises von dem Teil liegt. 
Daher ja auch: 





> Rahmen günstig abzugeben


Nimmt man dann z.B. einen Nicolai Ion ST Rahmen blank dazu liegt man bei ca. 5k. Dann muss man für den anderen Rahmen schon einen verdammt Dummen finden damit sich das rechnet.
Gibt nämlich zur Zeit auch z.B. sowas im Angebot http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tt-Gambler-10-DH-Komplettrad-2009::15415.html 

Also keine Sorge...


----------



## Axalp (2. Oktober 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hatte nur den Listenpreis einer Fox 40 RC2 im Kopf der bei über 50% des Gesamtpreises von dem Teil liegt.
> Daher ja auch:
> Nimmt man dann z.B. einen Nicolai Ion ST Rahmen blank dazu liegt man bei ca. 5k. Dann muss man für den anderen Rahmen schon einen verdammt Dummen finden damit sich das rechnet.
> Gibt nämlich zur Zeit auch z.B. sowas im Angebot http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tt-Gambler-10-DH-Komplettrad-2009::15415.html
> ...



Wenn's um's sparen geht bin ich der Experte .

Einfach eine 2009 Boxxer Team für 500.-...700.- nehmen. 

Den Gambler-Rahmen würde ich Dir natürlich abkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Hatte nur den Listenpreis einer Fox 40 RC2 im Kopf der bei über 50% des Gesamtpreises von dem Teil liegt.
> Daher ja auch:
> Nimmt man dann z.B. einen Nicolai Ion ST Rahmen blank dazu liegt man bei ca. 5k. Dann muss man für den anderen Rahmen schon einen verdammt Dummen finden damit sich das rechnet.
> Gibt nämlich zur Zeit auch z.B. sowas im Angebot http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tt-Gambler-10-DH-Komplettrad-2009::15415.html
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-ION-ST-i...äder?hash=item3a52f24798&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Also wenn das in L wäre müsste ich schwer mit mir kämpfen...........

Der Rolad der Sack ist auch scho wieder mitm Peter unterwegs, in Meran oder so, wie ich grad von der Pia erfahren habe, sie klang nicht grad very amused..........


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Rolad der Sack ist auch sch...dder nuamol nach Osternohe solangs nu geht!??


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, muss moing Kürbis verkaafen oder sowas..........


----------



## Axalp (4. Oktober 2009)

Zurück vom Closing-Weekend im Bikepark Wagrain:

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn, total geil war's gewesen. 
Wir waren bei bestem Wetter teilweise zu Zehnt in der Gruppe unterwegs. War eine Riesen-Gaudi. Unterkunft war perfekt (vor allem für Schwaben), Essen gab's reichlich und lecker; Bier lässt sich auch trinken, aber beim Glücksspiel hatten wir kein Glück. Kollateral-Schäden gab's einige: Schlümpfe, Schürfwunden, "defekte" Trikots, neue Felgenformen, Tubeless-Reifen, die nicht die Luft halten, Bremsbeläge usw. 
Passiert ist aber keinem was wildes. Für die gebrochenen Knochen haben andere Biker gesorgt... aber wir sind ja nicht beim Pony-Reiten hier!

Zu den - leider viel zu wenigen - Bildern:

Wetter war natürlich das ganze WE total sch****.





Die Trails, vor allem der extra am Closing Weekend zum Downhill freigegebene Wanderweg, waren erstklassig. Für jeden Geschmack war etwas dabei: Schotter, Wurzeln, Geröll, Schlamm, und ab der Mittelstation dann die offiziellen Bikepark-Strecken. 





Steilheit kommt wie immer leider nicht so 'rüber, aber der Untergrund zeigt deutlich die Beschaffenheit der Strecke:





Unten im Bikepark wartet ein pornöser Wallride:

2*statisch:









1*dynamisch:


Von den etlichen Northshores, Skinnies, DH-Strecken-Varianten, Tables, Step-ups & downs, Holz- und normalen Anliegern und der Traum-Single-Trail-Strecke haben wir leider keine Bilder. Grund: Zuviel Flow . 

War auf jeden Fall nicht unser letzter Besuch dort. See you next season!


----------



## OldSchool (4. Oktober 2009)

Sieht geil aus!
Schöne Bilder.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2009)

welcher überaus attraktive poser hat sich denn in bild 3 geschlichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (5. Oktober 2009)

Muss sich um die lebende Schutzmatte handeln.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Oktober 2009)

p.s. ... die deutschen können echt nicht mit 3 Fahrstreifen auf der Autobahn umgehen ... 

aber ... super super super We wars ... unglaublich


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> welcher überaus attraktive poser hat sich denn in bild 3 geschlichen?


Dachte eigentlich der Roland ist mit Peter in Meran/Bozen!!?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Zurück vom Closing-Weekend im Bikepark Wagrain:
> 
> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn, total geil war's gewesen.
> Wir waren bei bestem Wetter teilweise zu Zehnt in der Gruppe unterwegs. War eine Riesen-Gaudi. Unterkunft war perfekt (vor allem für Schwaben), Essen gab's reichlich und lecker; Bier lässt sich auch trinken, aber beim Glücksspiel hatten wir kein Glück. Kollateral-Schäden gab's einige: Schlümpfe, Schürfwunden, "defekte" Trikots, neue Felgenformen, Tubeless-Reifen, die nicht die Luft halten, Bremsbeläge usw.
> ...



Zu zehnt? wer war denn da alles dabei?

PS: Der Wallraide ist ja mal geil!! Den kann man glaube ich sogr mit nem Cityroller entspannt mitnehmen oder?


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2009)

hehe, saugut, bin scho weng neidisch auf euch.....der Wallride ist ja echt mal geil


----------



## Axalp (5. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich der Roland ist mit Peter in Meran/Bozen!!?



Ist er doch auch. Am Sonntag hat bloß der Roland halt 'mal a Tour geguided...



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zu zehnt? wer war denn da alles dabei?



Joe+Kerstin, Thorsten+Christina, Sven+Petra, Philipp+Nici, Markus+Jan 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> PS: Der Wallraide ist ja mal geil!! Den kann man glaube ich sogr mit nem Cityroller entspannt mitnehmen oder?



Geht scho, geht scho - darfst bloß nicht bremsen dabei, sonst *****


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Joe+Kerstin, Thorsten+Christina, Sven+Petra, Philipp+Nici, Markus+Jan


Aha!!! Also acht Heteros und zwei Schwule oder was!?


----------



## B3ppo (5. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ja mal nach einem richtig geilen Wochenende aus. Bin grad in Tübingen angekommen von einem schönen Wander-Weekend an der Zugspitze, Wetter wie in Wagrain  und bei den ganzen Wanderwegen fällt auf, dass zu wenig Biker drauf waren. Das hat Lust auf ein Alpines Bike Wochenende gemacht. 16.-19.10, mir egal wo hauptsache Berge und geile Trails. Hatt jemand Lust oder sind alle auf Bikepark moschen aus?
Morgen gehts erstmal nach Bella Italia, Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Oktober 2009)

Lust hätte ich, aber ein verlängertes We bekomme ich da leider nicht! 

Ausserdem will das Knie nicht! doppel 

Viel Spass im Urlaub!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2009)

Wir (Martina, Peter und Ich) sind heute von 3 Tagen Kurzurlaub aus Südtirol wieder zurück. Das Wetter war traumhaft. Die Trails die wir gefahren, geschoben und getragen sind waren wieder einmal traumhaft. Ich hoffe der Peter stellt einige Fotos hier rein, denn gemacht haben wir glaube ich genug.
Leider wird das für heuer auch der letzte Ausflug gewesen sein. Jetzt kommt ja erst mal die dunkle Jahreszeit, in der die "Downhiller", endlich mal wieder zum technischen Touren in die fränkische zurückkehren. 
Die werden sich bestimmt schon freuen endlich die kleinen Berge mal wieder per Bike erklimmen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2009)

Genau Roland, und darum hab ich gleich 'mal das passende Arbeitsgerät dafür besorgt:

Mein neues Spassgerät:













Rahmen :  	Froggy 518 Alloy Hydroformed / OST 180mm
Dämpfer : 	Fox DHX RC4 240x76
Gabel : 	Rock Shox Totem Coil
Steuersatz : 	FSA Orbit
Innenlager : 	Shimano external bearings
Kurbelgarnitur : 	Shimano SLX 36x22
Pedale : 	Atomlab Aircorb
Vorbau : 	Syncros FR50 31.8x50mm 1-1/8
Sattelstütze : 	Syncros FR Grunge 31,6X350mm
Lenker : 	Syncros FR2014 31.8 40X710mm
Umwerfer : 	Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk : 	Shimano Saint
Bremse : 	Formula RX 203/203
Schalthebel : 	Shimano SLX
Sattel : 	Syncros FL Crmo White
Laufräder : 	Sun MTX 29 / Veltec SL
Kassette : 	Shimano HG61 9S 11X34
Reifen : 	Continental Rubberqueen TR 26X2.40
Gewicht : 	17.3kg
Grösse : 	48

- 1000 Dank an meinen LOCAL DEALER!!!
- Vielen Dank dem Jan für seine Pedale. Passen wie angegossen.
- Der Firma Siemens vielen Dank für die freundliche Finanzierung.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Oktober 2009)

wow ... sehr geil


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön, dafür das es aus Franzland kommt.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2009)

@markus
schöne kistn, gleich mal in der fränkischn testen oder??

und nun paar bilder von südtirol






[/URL][/IMG]
wetter war top wie man sieht
getragen haben wir auch genug





[/URL][/IMG]

schlüsselstellen gabs auch genug





[/URL][/IMG]

mei schätzla war auch gut fit





[/URL][/IMG]

andrer tag , wetter immernoch top





[/URL][/IMG]

letzte tour war dann königstour, im tal hatten sie nebel, wir dagegen blauen himmel





[/URL][/IMG]

und schwere stellen gabs für uns genug





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

des teil war a ganz besonderer brocken





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## B3ppo (6. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> schöne kistn, gleich mal in der fränkischn testen oder??
> 
> und nun paar bilder von südtirol
> ...



Auch will !!!! 
Hättet ihr net 2 Wochen warten können? Jetzt muss ich schaun wer in 10 Tagen Zeit hat. 
Schöne Bilder 
@Markus: nice nice nice


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2009)

in 10tagen liegt schnee


----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> schöne kistn, gleich mal in der fränkischn testen oder??



Würd ich gern, aber werd' die Kiste allein im Schwarzwald einfahren müssen.  Muss am WE dringend hin. 



peter metz schrieb:


> und nun paar bilder von südtirol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer, einfach fantastisch die Bilder! Super-Trails, super Landschaft und super Wetter. Was will man da noch mehr? Ein Traum!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> des teil war a ganz besonderer brocken


Gorillas im Nebel?


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Oktober 2009)

@Markus: Schönes Rad! Wenn ich nicht schon was in der Richtung hätte... 




>


Super Bilder und den Berg erkennt man auch immer gleich.  Vor zwei Jahren bin ich um die Zeit allerdings schon durch den Schnee gestapft... Nicht die beste Erinnerung 
Da habt ihr es ja super getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Markus, schönes Bike....weiße Laufräder würden gut passen 

@Peter, Roland:   NEID


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Oktober 2009)

@Blackcycle: Du willst doch nicht sagen das dein SX in die Richtung geht ... 
Was ist mit deinem DH´ler - schon was in der Planung *neugier*


----------



## Axalp (7. Oktober 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @Markus, schönes Bike....weiße Laufräder würden gut passen



Unwürdiger! 

Gerade weil sie nicht passen hab' ich sie sofort gewechselt!


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Unwürdiger!
> 
> Gerade weil sie nicht passen hab' ich sie sofort gewechselt!



Achsoooooooo


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @Markus, schönes Bike....weiße Laufräder würden gut passen
> 
> @Peter, Roland:   NEID



danke für Deinen Neid.


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2009)

@roland u wer lust hat

freitag um 13.45 pottensta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Gerade weil sie nicht passen hab' ich sie sofort gewechselt!


Waren sie zu klein oder zu groß?!?

@Markus: Bin vorhin nochmal zur Abfahrt und habe es tatsächlich bis runter geschafft.
Bin aber nur ganz knapp an dem einen Baum vorbeigekommen und unten wo es auf den schmalen Trail geht,  ist es nochmal so Sacksteil das ich da beinahe nen Frontflip gemacht hätte. Auf jedenfall ist die Spur jetzt frei!


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Waren sie zu klein oder zu groß?!?
> 
> Bin vorhin nochmal zur Abfahrt und habe es tatsächlich bis runter geschafft.
> Bin aber nur ganz knapp an dem einen Baum vorbeigekommen und unten wo es auf den schmalen Trail geht,  ist es nochmal so Sacksteil das ich da beinahe nen Frontflip gemacht hätte. Auf jedenfall ist die Spur jetzt frei!



, was redest den du   vo an schmarrn, welcha abfahrt


----------



## kubikjch (7. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Waren sie zu klein oder zu groß?!?
> 
> Bin vorhin nochmal zur Abfahrt und habe es tatsächlich bis runter geschafft.
> Bin aber nur ganz knapp an dem einen Baum vorbeigekommen und unten wo es auf den schmalen Trail geht,  ist es nochmal so Sacksteil das ich da beinahe nen Frontflip gemacht hätte. Auf jedenfall ist die Spur jetzt frei!



Hast du schlecht geträumt und bist jetzt aufgewacht


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> , was redest den du   vo an schmarrn, welcha abfahrt


Na den Roland und mei Brojeggd bei mir im Wold. Hob vorhin den Markus droffn und der hods scho fasd gschafd ghabd. Aufn Rüggwech hobbis dann hald nuamol brobierd. An glan Drob hobbi ja a scho basdld obber do mussi nu Dregg noschaufln, sonns is der Wingl zwischn Onfohrd und Abschbrung zu orch und dann Kiggds der des Hinderrod hoch wenns bled laffd


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hast du schlecht geträumt und bist jetzt aufgewacht


Na Du hosd etz grod nu gfehld zu meim Glügg!


----------



## Axalp (7. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Waren sie zu klein oder zu groß?!?



Nein, zu weiß!  



Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Markus: Bin vorhin nochmal zur Abfahrt und habe es tatsächlich bis runter geschafft.
> Bin aber nur ganz knapp an dem einen Baum vorbeigekommen und unten wo es auf den schmalen Trail geht,  ist es nochmal so Sacksteil das ich da beinahe nen Frontflip gemacht hätte. Auf jedenfall ist die Spur jetzt frei!



Nicht schlecht nicht schlecht.

Trails vor der Haustür, die keiner kennt und die nicht so überlaufen wie die Kalchtrails sind - war echt gut. 

Das nächste Mal 'nehm ich aber das GPS mit. Gibt ziemlich verwunschene und unheimlich Ecken da oben.


----------



## kubikjch (7. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na Du hosd etz grod nu gfehld zu meim Glügg!



Weiß ich doch


----------



## Blackcycle (7. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Was ist mit deinem DH´ler


Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad. 
Ich denk ich wart aufs Frühjahr oder so. Neu würde bedeuten das SX-Trail wegzugeben. Und dazu braucht es schon Überwindung.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2009)

@Saddamchen: Wann wo und ich rock dir dein Trail weg


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Saddamchen: Wann wo und ich rock dir dein Trail weg



Viel Spass beim suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2009)

kaum regnets mal weng hört ma nix mehr hier von den Üblichen......
.....ihr seid schon so ein paar Schönwetterfreerider.........


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> kaum regnets mal weng hört ma nix mehr hier von den Üblichen......
> .....ihr seid schon so ein paar Schönwetterfreerider.........



ja schoschi, morgen werd gfohren, wenns ned pisst, jetz kommt wieder die trecks jahrenzeit, dafür ham wir an schöna sommer und herbst ghabt, zeit zum üben


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Oktober 2009)

joah Zeit zum üben und bauen - dann shredden


----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2009)

was ist das eigentlich was der Häusner da produziert?
Ist des ausbaufähig? Tät scho weng mitmachen
Wenns moing net pisst dreh ich auch ein Trainingsründchen, dass ich bald wieder mal bei euch mitfahren kann..........


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> kaum regnets mal weng hört ma nix mehr hier von den Üblichen......
> .....ihr seid schon so ein paar Schönwetterfreerider.........



Ich bin heud midestens 3x naufn verbodenen naufgfoan. Und dann hod mi der grosse Regen erfassd und widda ins Dal gschbüld.
Woa a guda Reifndesd für die schlechde Joareszeid.

Morgen fahren entscheide ich kurzfristig da Leutenbacher Kirchweih ist, heute SKY spielt, und ich im Festzelt zu Trunkenheit neige.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich was der Häusner da produziert?
> Ist des ausbaufähig? Tät scho weng mitmachen
> Wenns moing net pisst dreh ich auch ein Trainingsründchen, dass ich bald wieder mal bei euch mitfahren kann..........



Wenn des amol fertig ist wirds bestimmt spaßig. Nachts mit Vollgas und Helmlicht duch den Wald. Da kann man einige schöne einfache Sachen reinbauen.


----------



## Domm. (10. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> boah hier steppt der Bär aber ...
> 
> @all: 17. - 18.Okt. ist "Almabtrieb" am Oko ... evtl schon mal vormerken ...


Da will ich hin, wer fährt mit?
Normal habe ich Platz für 2Räder mit 2Reiter.

Bei zerlegten Rädern könnten auch 4&4 reipassen.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Oktober 2009)

... so nen scheiss ... schaut mal auf die WebCams vom Ochsenkopf und Österreich ... 

Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

und hier ... 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=17083

wir kaufen einfach so nen Ding und verteilen die Sachen unter uns ... ich will die Gabel haben ...


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... so nen scheiss ... schaut mal auf die WebCams vom Ochsenkopf und Österreich ...
> 
> Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


Schnee!?! Geil!!! Habe mir gestern neue Ski gekauft!!


Wegen der GAbel: Schau dir mal den Post 11031 an du Schnellmerker! Ja ja die Drogen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Auch will !!!!
> Hättet ihr net 2 Wochen warten können? Jetzt muss ich schaun wer in 10 Tagen Zeit hat.
> ich habs dir doch gsagt, in 10 tagen liegt schnee


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schnee!?! Geil!!! Habe mir gestern neue Ski gekauft!!
> 
> 
> Wegen der GAbel: Schau dir mal den Post 11031 an du Schnellmerker! Ja ja die Drogen!!!!



... verdammt ... müssen die Morphin Tropfen zum Frühstück gewesen sein


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> B3ppo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch will !!!!
> ...


Du bist ja so gemein!!


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Oktober 2009)

man man man ... sind hier alle schon in Winterschlaf verfallen ?!


----------



## Domm. (15. Oktober 2009)

Nix Winterschlaf.
Ich bete grad dass am Oko des Wetter am WE passt.
Die Liftkarten gibts zum halben Preis (Tages & HalbT. Karten)

Ausserdem wer´n am Samstag die Leihräder und Ausrüstung verscherbelt.

Und der Peter macht worscheinlich an Schneedanz.


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Nix Winterschlaf.
> Ich bete grad dass am Oko des Wetter am WE passt.
> 
> 
> Und der Peter macht worscheinlich an Schneedanz.



 scho wiede voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Domm. schrieb:


> Nix Winterschlaf.
> Ich bete grad dass am Oko des Wetter am WE passt.
> Die Liftkarten gibts zum halben Preis (Tages & HalbT. Karten)
> 
> ...


Wennsd Schifohrn willsd könnd des Weddär bassn.
Wensd Bikn willsd erglär I di etz für offiziell bescheuerd!!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein Vid fürn Wolfi. Des is mei Kollech und sei Kumpel, der ein oder Andere kenntn Hüngi ja.........
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7083915"]Kohlwheelz vs. HÃ¼ngi on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mal ein Vid fürn Wolfi. Des is mei Kollech und sei Kumpel, der ein oder Andere kenntn Hüngi ja.........
> Kohlwheelz vs. HÃ¼ngi on Vimeo



Wor der mid uns zwa in Osdernohe??
Kommer nix sogn!? A glaaanns bisla mehra Bigbeherschung wi mir hodder scho dädi sogn! Auf der anner Seidn is des nadürlich a a Kindderrod und ka Friraider


----------



## Schoschi (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo, des wor der, wobei ma song muss dass des jetzt noch eher langweilige Spots waren.......


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2009)

Schroschi der fährt ja scho fast so gut wie du. Wenn der nu 15 Jahr übt hod er dich eikohlt


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schroschi der fährt ja scho fast so gut wie du. Wenn der nu 15 Jahr übt hod er dich eikohlt


Obber blos wenn der Schoschi widder in a Dräningsloch fälld!!
Obber nächsdes Johr wird ja alles anders odder Schoschi?

Der Roland und ich hom gesdern übrigens den ersdn Nightride des Winter gemacht!.... zumindest gedanklich!!!


----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2009)

Nächstes Jahr? Die Zukunft hat bereits begonnen!!!! Bn scho wieder weng gfoan die letzte zeit.
Nightride gedanklich, was istn noch des?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr? Die Zukunft hat bereits begonnen!!!! Bn scho wieder weng gfoan die letzte zeit.
> Nightride gedanklich, was istn noch des?



gedanklich! D. h. wir haben in letzter Zeit viel darüber gesprochen, zwangsläufig auch darüber nachgedacht, und es dann doch wieder sausen lassen.
War aber nur wetterbedingt bis ca. 16.30 Uhr waren wir noch Feuer und Flamme.


----------



## kubikjch (16. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

wenn mal was mit Nightride zamgeht, tät ich a gern amol wieder mitfohrn.
Der Akku is gladen.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wenn mal was mit Nightride zamgeht, tät ich a gern amol wieder mitfohrn.
> Der Akku is gladen.
> ...



mitn rennrad oder m-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (16. Oktober 2009)

MTB natürlich


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2009)

ein freundliches grüß gott an die alte herren runde. 

geht denn am sonntag bei euch was? wetter sollte passen und ich muss mal wieder was anderes fahren, als ständig die ganzen hausrunden.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet, werden wir morgen sicherlich fahren, muss mich nur noch mal mit dem Peter kurzschließen wo`s langgehen soll.


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2009)

wenns pisst fohr ich ned, da es ab dienstag wieder besser und wärmer werd,und ich dann lieber fohr, will ich mer ned noch mer die rotzen holen.
kumm grad von der fränkischen (wandern) war alles dabei regen,sonne,wind,und wieder regen. die trails sen alla wickie wiekiealso intressant.


----------



## speedy_j (17. Oktober 2009)

@peter

hättest du dein "nein" nicht einfacher ausdrücken können?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2009)

War heute mal seit langer Zeit wieder mit dem Jochen unterwegs. Schöne beschauliche Tour in der verbotenen Gegend. Auch mein Angst Eck aufs erste mal super rum. Auch alles andere schön rutschig und rum. 650 HM 14 KM.

Ja der Peter wird älter, er verträgt die Kälte und den Regen nicht mehr so toll. Wird wohl morgen ein einsamer Sonntag werden.


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> 
> hättest du dein "nein" nicht einfacher ausdrücken können?



ja


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Alles Schei.ße hier!!! (Wetter!!)
@August: Der Grinssmilie funktioniert nur mit großem D!!

Werde vielleicht morgen Nachmittag was machen. Evtl. noch jemand Zeit und Lust? So 14:00/14:30Uhr.
Natürlich nur wenn es pisst!:lol

Ach ja ! Hob nu a neddes Video gfundn. Do wärds am scho beim zuschaua ganz schwumrich. Do sän a boor richdich häfdige Gäbs dabei!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb9bIOrUXtw&feature=related"]YouTube - Insane Downhill Mountain Biking - Singletrack[/ame]


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ein freundliches grüß gott an die alte herren runde.


Haben sich wohl nur der Roland und der starke August angesprochen gefühlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2009)

wie schaut es denn mit dir aus? wo willst denn heute fahren?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie schaut es denn mit dir aus? wo willst denn heute fahren?


Salve,
@ Speedy:j sorry, bin gerade erst vom Mittagessen zurückgekommen.
Im Anbetracht meines Bauches und der Uhrzeit werde ich nur noch zur Kanzel fahren. Wenn du noch Lust hast könnte man sich noch treffen.
@ Roland/Bedär: Wie schaudsn aus? Die Rambn muss a widder amol gfohrn wern.
Werde  ca. 15:30 dort sein.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm, das war dann etwas spät. aber macht nix, ich brauchte auch mal wieder eine trialeinheit. schon aus dem grund, weil ich aus schoschi seinem video die betonröhre immer noch nicht sauber schaffe.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hör jetzt des Radeln gor auf, hab jetzt a neue Beschäftigung........zu verkaufen 2xNicolaus......
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfu-p2Ougpk&hl=de"]YouTube - Christoph Martin - Ganja[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2009)

@roland u wer lust hat
morgen um 15.15 uhr rotenbühl


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt des Radeln gor auf, hab jetzt a neue Beschäftigung........zu verkaufen 2xNicolaus......
> YouTube - Christoph Martin - Ganja



ich hob kann Ton und der bewegt sich nicht. D. h. er is ganauso schnell wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u wer lust hat
> morgen um 15.15 uhr rotenbühl



Wenn`s ned klapp ruf ich dich an.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt des Radeln gor auf, hab jetzt a neue Beschäftigung........zu verkaufen 2xNicolaus......
> YouTube - Christoph Martin - Ganja


Ich man du hörsd a lieber des Postn auf! Wallbei dem Video dud si nix!!!
odder is des der Bezug zu dir?


----------



## macmount (19. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt des Radeln gor auf, hab jetzt a neue Beschäftigung........zu verkaufen 2xNicolaus......
> YouTube - Christoph Martin - Ganja



Hääää??????


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann, soll heißen ich kiff jetzt nur noch............!
Naa, Gschmarri, ich find des Lied saugut.......


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, soll heißen ich kiff jetzt nur noch............!
> Naa, Gschmarri, ich find des Lied saugut.......


Selbsd beim Kiffn muss mer wos dafür machn, wall den Rauch zichds anned von alans in die Lunga! Es sei denn du läsd an fohrn! Denn durch den dadurch ändstehenden Underdruck könnds den Rauch allans neizign!


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2009)

a so a Schmarrn


----------



## Blackcycle (19. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smqKUl2Ecsc&feature=related"]YouTube - Christoph Martin - Orschloch Bonus[/ame]
Ganz schön harter Tobak... 
Aber an den Söllner Hans kommts net ran.


----------



## Axalp (20. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u wer lust hat
> morgen um 15.15 uhr rotenbühl



Ich wäre 'mal wieder dabei!


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland u wer lust hat
> morgen um 15.15 uhr rotenbühl



ihr Arbeitet doch alle nix, das ihr da schon fahren könnt ... 

bähhhhh echt ...  auch will ...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich wäre 'mal wieder dabei!



bernd kommt glaube ich auch. ich aber noch nicht sicher. Aber was ist bei dem schon sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2009)

Heute mit dem Bernd auf den Hausener Hometrails unterwegs gewesen. Mit konditionsstärkendem LT mit 18,65 Kg, hinten und vorne 42 Mischung. Sogar bergab nusste ich treten um mit dem Bernd gleichzuziehen. Die Steilabfahrt haben wir auch hinter uns gebracht. Ist schon Sacksteil. Einige gute Bilder haben wir auch gemacht ich muss nur mal schauen wie man diese komprimiert, denn in dieser Grösse kann ich sie nicht hier reinstellen. Eine Abfahrt für 3 Sprünge haben wir auch gefunden. Müssen wir jetzt nur noch bauen. 
Danach noch ein leistungsteigerndes Garagen Pils und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Markus und ich sind gestern total entspannt auf dem tollen Kanaltrail in die Nightbikensaison gestartet. 40 km un 50 HM 
Wenns dunkel ist sieht man wenigstens nicht, dass es die ganze Zeit geradeaus geht!


----------



## Axalp (22. Oktober 2009)

Nächste Woche sollt' mal etwas Night-Ride-Technisches zusammen in Richtung Hausen gehen. Hoffentlich sind bis dahin meine Akkus da...


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6846848"]AUTSCH[/ame]

ganz großes Autsch - ab ca. 2:20 ... bähhhhhh


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2009)

morgen um 1345uhr matterhparkpl.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

könnt ihr bitte "normal"Arbeiter-feindlichen-Glücksprogaganda-Ausflüge wo anders ausmachen ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 1345uhr matterhparkpl.


Muss morgen einen Staplermotor (elektro) ausbauen und zerlegen, kann dir erst ziemlich spät bescheid geben.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> könnt ihr bitte "normal"Arbeiter-feindlichen-Glücksprogaganda-Ausflüge wo anders ausmachen ...


Jammer ned rum!! Waschlabbn!! 
Schmeiß der hald a bor Andidebrressiva ei und gut is!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jammer ned rum!! Waschlabbn!!
> Schmeiß der hald a bor Andidebrressiva ei und gut is!



mei Andidebressivum is biken ... 

wie stehen die Aktien für Sonntag - geht da woas zam ? Evtl beim Breyer Secret Drail - abba bin Sammsdoch Abnd saufn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2009)

Bilder von gestern:
Trailbauer.






[/URL][/IMG]
Abfahrt.





[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

schon gesehen ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2009)

Du warst beim anscheuen schneller als ich beim hochladen. Die Bilder schauen recht unspektakulär aus, aber wers kennt der weis wies ist. Aber bei irgend einem Nightride dieses Jahr werden wir schon mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist das die Hosen voll Stellung


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild hatte innerhalb von 30min 144 Klicks, muss an dem hübschen Gesicht liegen.


----------



## Axalp (23. Oktober 2009)

PDS, Alpencross und Zilli-Urlaub im Kopf, und dann steht auf Spiegel-Online sowas: http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,656438,00.html - ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2009)

waren heut auf trailsuche und was was schönes gfunden, bloss des wetter war ned so toll, aber wurscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



Morgen werd ich mal ne trainingsrunde drehen, wenns wetter mitspielt






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd morgen früh, mit dem Jochen, ab 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach starten. Richtung Frauenhöhle.
Für eine Trainingsrunde mit dir bin ich zu langsam.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
Wie es ausschaut geh ich heut doch nimmer auf Saufen. Wenn ich morgen schon so früh fit bin meld ich mir bei euch und fahr evtl weng mit.....
Nehmt ihr Prodeggdorn mit?


----------



## Domm. (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab heut meinen neuen Lieblings BP erfahren.

Hab mal gelesen das a nasser Oko gut für die Technik ist,
stimmt.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> Wie es ausschaut geh ich heut doch nimmer auf Saufen. Wenn ich morgen schon so früh fit bin meld ich mir bei euch und fahr evtl weng mit.....
> Nehmt ihr Prodeggdorn mit?


broddegdoren brauchen wir nichd. Is eh zu nass um auf Holztreppen rumzurutschn. Ja gib dir mal an Ruck und kumm.


----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> broddegdoren brauchen wir nichd. Is eh zu nass um auf Holztreppen rumzurutschn. Ja gib dir mal an Ruck und kumm.



hmm, war net so einfach heut früh, den Ruck haben mir gestern ne Handvoll Guinnes gegeben................na werd dann mal auf ein Ründchen aufbrechen.......wahrscheinlich Richtung Verbotenen.......


----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2009)

des pisst ja....................kaum hab ich die Kontaktlinsen drin seh ich dass es pisst


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> des pisst ja....................kaum hab ich die Kontaktlinsen drin seh ich dass es pisst



gottseidank hä schoschi, hast an grund ned zu fohren


----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2009)

naa, will ja foan, muss ich ausnutzen, wer weiß wie lang des anhält.......


----------



## kubikjch (25. Oktober 2009)

Recht so Schoschi, es gibt ka schlechts Wetter, bloß schlechte Kleidung. War heut mitm Roland gute zwa Studndn unterwegs am Hetzleser Berg. War alles ganz schö Wicki Wicki. Aber schee wars trotzdem. Warn zwar zum Schluss doch gut nass, aber das Gefühl was getan zu haben überwiegt das Ganze.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2009)

Da hast recht...
Die Woche bin ich nachmittags daheim und dann hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub, dann muss was gehen. Nightridemäßig auch wenn ich die Lampe fertig hab, brauch noch was vom Lokal Stapler Dealer.....


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja schön wors heut früh, es hat auch nur einmal geregnet. War mal wieder eine schöne Erfahrung, bergauf treten bei aufgeweichtem Boden. Ist aber besser gewesen als gedacht. Dann den Hetzleser Downhill runter, war richtig interessant bei dem Wetter auf den Wurzeln. Und es waren 24 KM und 450 HM und ca. 5 Liter Wasser in der Kleidung. Hab auch 3 Bilder gmacht (Handy) als Beweis das ma wirklich unterwegs waren. Muss die blos irgendwann mal laden.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Oktober 2009)

SKANDAL!!!!! DER METZ GEHT FREMD!!!
SIEHE THREAD ECKENTAL!!! SKANDAL!!! ICH GLAUBE ICH WERDE OHNMÄCHT..........


----------



## Graukeil (25. Oktober 2009)

Horizont erweitern...
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> SKANDAL!!!!! DER METZ GEHT FREMD!!!
> SIEHE THREAD ECKENTAL!!! SKANDAL!!! ICH GLAUBE ICH WERDE OHNMÄCHT..........



Der is ja auch a Trainingsrunde gfoan, da braucht er mit uns ned rechnen. Wir sind alle zu langsam.


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2009)

bernd, du hirsch bist ja fast bloss noch am hupfen, oder bauaoder nix machen

roland, war ah schöna trainigsrunden, vom tempo her aber angnehm, km und hm keine ahnung, und jetzt geht die vorbereitung für nächstes jahr los, hab die cd bekommen, glaub des werd ich evt machen, aber da muss ich noch aweng kontie bolzen und tragen


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, du hirsch bist ja fast bloss noch am hupfen, oder bauaoder nix machen
> 
> roland, war ah schöna trainigsrunden, vom tempo her aber angnehm, km und hm keine ahnung, und jetzt geht die vorbereitung für nächstes jahr los, hab die cd bekommen, glaub des werd ich evt machen, aber da muss ich noch aweng kontie bolzen und tragen



Wenn du sagst vom Tempo angenehm dann sind das für mich schon 100% Ich möcht morgen um ca. 17.00 Uhr einen kleinen Hausen Nightride machen. Dämmerung losfahren. Der Froschkönig aus Hausen müsste dann auch schon zu Hause sein (Den brauch ma wegen dem Weg).
Wenn du mir verspricht das du keine Kondition aufbaust, würd ich nächstes Jahr gerne mitfahren. Dann hab ich das ganze halbe Jahr Zeit um ein bisschen schneller zu werden.


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2009)

morgen hab ich ka zeit.
Wegen nächste jahresplanung, unterhalt mer uns nochmal, schau dir erst mal die cd an (wenn ich sie dir bring) und endscheide dann


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen hab ich ka zeit.
> Wegen nächste jahresplanung, unterhalt mer uns nochmal, schau dir erst mal die cd an (wenn ich sie dir bring) und endscheide dann



Hab gerade den Bericht drüber gelesen. 16408 HM in 7 tagen. Des is nix für meine alten Knochen. In neun Tagen wäre des a Sach, aber so is zu viel.
Das sind im Durchschnitt bei 7 Tagen 2344 HM. Mit sehr viel Trageanteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

Muss für morgen Nachmittag absagen. Ich habe für morgen früh 9.00 Uhr einen Termin zum Reifenwechseln bekommen. Und wo ? In Pottenstein. Da werde ich in der Wartezeit ein schönes Ründchen Rund um Pottenstein drehen.
*Ach das Leben ist ungerecht zu mir.*


----------



## Schoschi (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh du Armer.....
Was machtn mei Leichtbauakku und der Lader, hab heut weng Krempel für mei Lampe besorgt, Schalter und Sicherungen und so. Ich werd Sie dann Lipune nennen......


----------



## B3ppo (26. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Bericht drüber gelesen. 16408 HM in 7 tagen. Des is nix für meine alten Knochen. In neun Tagen wäre des a Sach, aber so is zu viel.
> Das sind im Durchschnitt bei 7 Tagen 2344 HM. Mit sehr viel Trageanteil.



Wird das nen AX? Mit was für nem Rad?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wird das nen AX? Mit was für nem Rad?


Bei seinem Zustand wird des ka AX sondern NIX!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei seinem Zustand wird des ka AX sondern NIX!!



Der kann sich ja bis nächstes Jahr ändern. Was sich nicht ändern wird sind deine Trainingseinheiten. Ich hob ka Lusd, Ich muss an Klan holn, Ich hob an Klan vergessn, Die Anja hod gsochd das ich zum Foarodfoan  ka Lusd hob, Mei Reifn senn bladd.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wird das nen AX? Mit was für nem Rad?


Ja so ungefähr, mid einem Enduro oder LFR.
Amol a Froch, hosd der Du jetzt a a Froggi kaafd ? Oder fährsd nu des komische Ignidion. Den Margus seins schaud scho ned schlechd aus. Obba ich bin füa so a Ding zu glaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh du Armer.....
> Was machtn mei Leichtbauakku und der Lader, hab heut weng Krempel für mei Lampe besorgt, Schalter und Sicherungen und so. Ich werd Sie dann Lipune nennen......



Ich hab den Grossauftrag heute an meinen Dealer weitergegeben. Kommt also dies Woche noch. Ich hoffe Deine Lipune wird diesen Winter häufig in den heimischen Wälder leuchten.
Der Leichtbauakku wurde auch abgespeckt, weniger Ah bei mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss für morgen Nachmittag absagen. Ich habe für morgen früh 9.00 Uhr einen Termin zum Reifenwechseln bekommen. Und wo ? In Pottenstein. Da werde ich in der Wartezeit ein schönes Ründchen Rund um Pottenstein drehen.
> *Ach das Leben ist ungerecht zu mir.*


Von Leutenbach zum Reifenwechseln nach Pottenstein!!!
Und überhaupt!!Als MAnn Reifen wechseln lassen!!
Bisd kongred Schwul oder was!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der kann sich ja bis nächstes Jahr ändern. Was sich nicht ändern wird sind deine Trainingseinheiten. Ich hob ka Lusd, Ich muss an Klan holn, Ich hob an Klan vergessn, Die Anja hod gsochd das ich zum Foarodfoan  ka Lusd hob, Mei Reifn senn bladd.


Blablablablablabal..............schnarch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Von Leutenbach zum Reifenwechseln nach Pottenstein!!!
> Und überhaupt!!Als MAnn Reifen wechseln lassen!!
> Bisd kongred Schwul oder was!!!



ich brauch neue Reifen, du kannst ja vorbei kommen und die neuen Reifen mit dem Montiereisen, auf die Felgen aufziehen. Natürlich musst du vorher die alten noch von den Felgen abmontieren.


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Oktober 2009)

@Erlanger!

jemand heut nachmittag/abend Zeit für ne kleine Runde, wird eher gemütlich wegen Kniebeschwerden, aber ich will mal wieder auf den Hetzles.....Zeit gegen 16.00-17.00


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Blablablablablabal..............schnarch!!!



Ja, Ja die Wahrheit tut weh.


----------



## B3ppo (27. Oktober 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @Erlanger!
> 
> jemand heut nachmittag/abend Zeit für ne kleine Runde, wird eher gemütlich wegen Kniebeschwerden, aber ich will mal wieder auf den Hetzles.....Zeit gegen 16.00-17.00



Muss leider arbeiten....



> Ja so ungefähr, mid einem Enduro oder LFR.
> Amol a Froch, hosd der Du jetzt a a Froggi kaafd ? Oder fährsd nu des komische Ignidion. Den Margus seins schaud scho ned schlechd aus. Obba ich bin füa so a Ding zu glaa.


Hört sich interessant an. Bilder vom 718 gibts heut abend, des mit dem Cheetah war ein kurzer Exurs wie man "straff" fährt.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Oktober 2009)

so ... hoab mer mal wieder meine Pins in Fuss rammt 

Bilder folgen .... woher bekomm ich nu schnell Klammerpflaster ... dumme Apo in Bubenreuth hat Mittags zu ... hehe


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Oktober 2009)

p.s. hat doch offen ... 

wehe die haben keine ... dann mal bis gleich


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2009)

und roland, wie wars in pottensta?? was bistn gfohren, wars noch recht wickie. hab morgen evt eher feieraben????, werd dann ne grössere runden drehen.
hast eigendlich schon ( du weisst scho was )bekomma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (27. Oktober 2009)

Und wo bleiben die Bilder? 

Reichelt hat heute versendet, und ich hab festgestellt dass mein einer Akku nur noch 2 Stunden hält... 

Ich nehm dann einfach die von jemanden der noch nicht gezahlt hat...


----------



## Axalp (27. Oktober 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Bilder?
> 
> Reichelt hat heute versendet, und ich hab festgestellt dass mein einer Akku nur noch 2 Stunden hält...
> 
> Ich nehm dann einfach die von jemanden der noch nicht gezahlt hat...



Ach, Du kannst auch gerne meinen alten Blei-Gel-Akku haben. Dann wären wir schon bei ca. 6-7 kg im Rucksack. Ist ja fast schon AX-Training dann.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2009)

@Blackcycle: ... ich muss sowieso noch mal  zum Conrad ... nen yKabel holen ... weil letztens waren nur 3 auf Lager, soll ich dir noch nen Racepack mitbringen ? sind halt teurer 

Bilder hatte ich keinen Bock hab genug zu tun gehabt das die Klammerplfaster halten und ich nicht alles voll Siff


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2009)

lustig lustig ... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zso39hvNhg"]YouTube - Challenge Lancia vs Downhiller[/nomedia]


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7299611"]Via Gardesana on Vimeo[/ame]





schaut mal, top trail, und super gforn


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> schaut mal, top trail, und super gforn



Nächstes Frühjahr? 

,bevor die Bikeparks aufmachen? 

Mir und meinem französischen Frosch fehlen leider viel zu viele Trails am Gardasee, die erledigt werden wollen.


----------



## B3ppo (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann wirds aber eng, Finale, Gardasee, Pds, AX.....


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nächstes Frühjahr?
> 
> ,bevor die Bikeparks aufmachen?
> 
> Mir und meinem französischen Frosch fehlen leider viel zu viele Trails am Gardasee, die erledigt werden wollen.



selber schuld , du willst ja nie mit
da gibs noch einige, die ich dir zeigen könnt


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2009)

... Whistler ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub Ihr wart noch nie in Leutenbach, da könnt Ihr euere andern 0815 Trail vergessen.


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2009)

@roland
wann fohrten ihr nei bayrischen kongo??, dieses wochend oder nächstes

fährt samstag einer a tour??


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> fährt samstag einer a tour??



*sich meld*


----------



## B3ppo (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> wann fohrten ihr nei bayrischen kongo??, dieses wochend oder nächstes
> 
> fährt samstag einer a tour??



Samstag geht nur nachmittags, bei gutem Wetter wär ich Sonntag dabei!


----------



## Axalp (28. Oktober 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> ...bei gutem Wetter wär ich Sonntag dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> wann fohrten ihr nei bayrischen kongo??, dieses wochend oder nächstes
> 
> fährt samstag einer a tour??



Freitag mittag fahren wir los. Da könnten wir ja Freitag früh noch eine Tour fahren. 
Wir fahren hier hin *Hotel ArberVital*
Ich darf aber kein Rad mitnehmen. Ich frag mich nur warum
Aber ich werd mich am samstag auf die Suche nach einem passenden Trail für nächstes Jahr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag mittag fahren wir los. Da könnten wir ja Freitag früh noch eine Tour fahren.
> Wir fahren hier hin *Hotel ArberVital*
> Ich darf aber kein Rad mitnehmen. Ich frag mich nur warum
> Aber ich werd mich am samstag auf die Suche nach einem passenden Trail für nächstes Jahr machen.



wünsch euch viel spass und erholung von schweren arbeitstag


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> Via Gardesana on Vimeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trail ist aus vielen Videos bekannt.
Der Rocky Hinterbau funktioniert überhaut nicht.
Beim Norco Vixen meint man der Jan fährt das Frauen Norco.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> wünsch euch viel spass und erholung von schweren arbeitstag



Danke Peter  Endlich mal wieder Erholung aus dem schweren lebens Alltag.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2009)

so hier mal die Bilder ... 

frisch ... 





nach dem 1. klammern Versuch ... ging aber wieder auf, weil Blut unter die Klammerpflaster gelaufen ist, und diese nicht mehr gehalten haben ... *G*





so ... und einen Tag danach ... mittlerweile sifft nix mehr 





ich geb dem Bein genau bis nächsten Di - dann gehts weiter mit moschen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so hier mal die Bilder ...
> 
> frisch ...
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!!! Geil Alter!!.daumen: Versuch es halt mal mit ner Damenbinde!!!
"Mittags bei der Downhillstunde-Die Camelia Slipeinlage!!"

PS: Kann man mit den Klammerpflastern auch einen Mund Dauerhaft verschließen? Ich hätte da nämlich Verwendung für jemanden aus Leutenbach!


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein...

Gute Besserung dafür.

Hast Dich aber schön rasiert. Der Beginn einer steilen CC-Karriere? Da wäre auch das Verletzungsrisiko geringer!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2009)

Ganz schön schön.
Was hast du als Pins auf deinen Pedalen. Messer?


----------



## Blackcycle (29. Oktober 2009)

Uiuiui ganz schön tief... 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. Oktober 2009)

sowas vertrag ich nicht am frühen morgen.....:kotz:

müsste das nicht genäht werden?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Oktober 2009)

so ... 

also sind eigentlich ganz normale 9mm Pins 

ob genÃ¤ht oder nicht ... k.a. kann schon gut sein - aber nu zu spÃ¤t, Klammerpflaster halten und haben ihren Zweck getan - Wunde zu - Grind druff ... 

vor allem tut eigentlich "gar" nicht weh - zieht nen bissl ... 

Dienstag gehts wieder aufs Bike ... 

andere Frage - wann machen wir Lampen Workshop ?


â¬: joah ... Wunde rasiert - Haare sind ziemlich fiese KeimtrÃ¤ger - deswegen ab - gut das tat bischen weh auf der Wunde zu rasieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> *sich meld*



wann wolln mer am samstach los, und was fohr mer denn??
hohe leite


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt so gegen 11 Uhr.

Ich hätte Bock auf Altersheimtrail, Weissmarter, Rabeneck, Zwecklersgraben. Was meinst'?
Treffpunkt Matterhornparkplatz?


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2009)

alles klaro, zwecklesgraben bei feuchten wetter
also 1100uhr matterh

werd morgen schon ne runde in pottensta dreha, aber es hat eh wieder kanner zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2009)

Zurück vom Nightride und Garagenbier.
Heute so ca. 18 KM bei unbekannten Weg und völliger Dunkelheit gefahren. Bernd und GPS sei Dank. Die Steilabfahrt das erste mal nur mit Helmlicht ist schon heiß. Singletrails ohne Ende.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt so gegen 11 Uhr.
> 
> Ich hätte Bock auf Altersheimtrail, Weissmarter, Rabeneck, Zwecklersgraben. Was meinst'?
> Treffpunkt Matterhornparkplatz?



Rabeneck ist doch die Burg an der das Dach saniert wird ?
Das letzte mal mit dem Peter war der Weg gesperrt. Oder wars Rabenstein ich verwechsle das oft.


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch dabei.



Ja Ja hast wieder gewartet bis ich nicht da bin.


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2009)

will halt mit`n Peter Strecke machen. 

Schade das du nicht dabei bist.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Oktober 2009)

@all Lampenbauer: Treffpunkt bei mir Montag - sagen wir 20.00Uhr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja so geht das aber nicht! Ich war zuerst da und ich will mit dem Peter technische Trails fahren!!! Strecke pffft... 

Wenn Rabeneck gesperrt ist können wir ja einen Schlenker nach Gößweinstein einbauen.

Montag 20 Uhr Lampenbau!
Dienstag Nightride?


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> will halt mit`n Peter Strecke machen.
> 
> Schade das du nicht dabei bist.
> 
> Viel Spaß im Urlaub.



morgen bittschö ka so a schnells tempo, mei schätzla will mitfohren.

die trails sind grösstenteils trocken, bin heut klumpentour mit 601 usw gfohren, alles top fahrbar.
der bernd muss morgen wohl wieder sein klan von der schul abholenweil er ned mitfährt, die haben top herbstwetter gmeldet, also breyer, auf gehts


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Breyer und ich sind morgen in geheimer Mission unterwegs...........


----------



## B3ppo (30. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Breyer und ich sind morgen in geheimer Mission unterwegs...........



Ostereierhausen?


----------



## Axalp (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe eher auf Hanfpflanzenanbau im Raum Hausen.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2009)

das ist viel zu geheim um das hier zu posten, aber mit einer Art von Anbau hats tatsächlich zu tun, aber radeln tu ma moing net....aber ihr werdets demnächst dann schon mal erfahren......allerdings net übers Forum, hächstens durch Mund zu Mund Porpaganda.....viel zu geheim eben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Teil, allerdings bräucht ma des in der FR-Version.........oh mann, mal schaun wie viel Weihnachtsgeld es dieses Jahr ist.......vielleicht springt ja der Rahmen raus........ggg.........aber bis dahin fällt mir ja bestimmt wieder was Neues ein......


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen bittschö ka so a schnells tempo, mei schätzla will mitfohren.
> 
> die trails sind grösstenteils trocken, bin heut klumpentour mit 601 usw gfohren, alles top fahrbar.
> der bernd muss morgen wohl wieder sein klan von der schul abholenweil er ned mitfährt, die haben top herbstwetter gmeldet, also breyer, auf gehts



ICh hob gmand dei Schätzla is nein bayerischen Wold gfohrn mid seiner Fraa!??


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2009)

dann mit protektoren oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2009)

nimms mal mit


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2009)

top tour heut, paar 30km und knappe 1000hm, glaub der schnitt war auch ok, und zwecklesgraben ist auch ganga.
@markus u andreas
super gfohren


----------



## alet08 (31. Oktober 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> das ist viel zu geheim um das hier zu posten, aber mit einer Art von Anbau hats tatsächlich zu tun, aber radeln tu ma moing net....aber ihr werdets demnächst dann schon mal erfahren......allerdings net übers Forum, hächstens durch Mund zu Mund Porpaganda.....viel zu geheim eben......



Ihr baut den Bikepark "Ehrenbürg"??? 

Und zwischen Wehnachten und Neujahr kommt der Lift auf's Walberla 

...Dann braucht ihr auch kein Porpaganda. Das macht dann der Forchheimer Oberförster...

Alex

PS.: eigtl. 'ne Superidee


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja war eine super Tour heute.


----------



## B3ppo (31. Oktober 2009)

So das bin ich noch schuldig:


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! 

Wärs´t halt mit gefahren.
Markus hat auch so eins.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ihr baut den Bikepark "Ehrenbürg"???



Bikepark und Teerstraßen vertragen sich nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (31. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Wärs´t halt mit gefahren.
> Markus hat auch so eins.



Musste arbeiten...


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Musste arbeiten...



Naja bei dir wars sicher wärmer.


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ihr baut den Bikepark "Ehrenbürg"???



Oh mann, das wärs natürlich, die Idee hatten wir scho hundertmal, da könnt ma dann sternförmig 20 Lines reinzaubern........das wär ein Spaß.....


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, das wärs natürlich, die Idee hatten wir scho hundertmal, da könnt ma dann sternförmig 20 Lines reinzaubern........das wär ein Spaß.....



Aber denkt mir an den Trailerkulli.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

von Euch hat nicht zufällig einer frei die nächste Zeit und will unter der Woche paar Trails fahren. Keine KM mehr runter als hoch. Hab als (ehemaliger) Quellemitarbeiter ab Montag ne Menge Zeit........

Wollte eh schon mal mit Euch mit. Hat aber nie geklappt.

@RolandMC

Erkenne das auf deinen Bildern nicht richtig. Hast du ne 66 oder 55 in deinem Banshee?


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> von Euch hat nicht zufällig einer frei die nächste Zeit und will unter der Woche paar Trails fahren. Keine KM mehr runter als hoch. Hab als (ehemaliger) Quellemitarbeiter ab Montag ne Menge Zeit........
> 
> ...


Das war eine 66 ATA 2008 Luftfeder. Seit heute fahre ich meine Wunschgabel Eine 2007`er 66 RC2 ETA Stahlfeder.
Unter der Woche ist zur Zeit leider nur Nightride angesagt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2009)

Wenn andere neue Bikes präsentieren muss ich wenigstens mal ne neue Gabel zeigen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2009)

Aha, das komische Rot ist ja verschwunden. Besser so finde ich. 

Vielleicht kommt ins meins auch ne 180er kucken wir mal. Mit dem hoch und weit oder tief springen(drop) habe ich es noch nicht so. Die 160er reicht eigentlich. 
Aber Sicherheit durch Federweg. 

Hat deines unter 16kg?


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Aha, das komische Rot ist ja verschwunden. Besser so finde ich.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt ins meins auch ne 180er kucken wir mal. Mit dem hoch und weit oder tief springen(drop) habe ich es noch nicht so. Die 160er reicht eigentlich.
> Aber Sicherheit durch Federweg.
> ...


Frag mal lieber ob der Fahrer unter 100 kg hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2009)

Soderla!


Wer scho immer amol wissn wold wie des ausschaud wenn aner under der Fohrd an fohren läsd. Siehe nächstes Bild!!
Also MArkus- wirklich!!1 TsTsTs!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502752]
	
[/URL]

Salve.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2009)

Puh das sieht aber nicht sehr vertauenserweckend aus. Da fehlt noch ne Versteifung.
Als Holztechniker kann ich sowas immer gar nicht sehen.


----------



## Blackcycle (1. November 2009)

Ey Jungs sieht ja alles ganz gut aus, aber





...


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2009)

Blackcycle schrieb:


> Ey Jungs sieht ja alles ganz gut aus, aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm hosd eingli rechd! Also wech des Zeuch!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Puh das sieht aber nicht sehr vertauenserweckend aus. Da fehlt noch ne Versteifung.
> Als Holztechniker kann ich sowas immer gar nicht sehen.


Kummd nu no!!! Hommer blus ga Zaid und Nägl mehr ghabd!


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2009)

Wir ham damit gar nix zu tun.................wir waren ja eigentlich Schwammerl suchen und auf einmal waren die Dinger im Wald da gestanden.  
Des Zeuch hält scho awall, sollte aber scho noch a Strebe nei, wer weiß wie lang des steht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Aha, das komische Rot ist ja verschwunden. Besser so finde ich.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt ins meins auch ne 180er kucken wir mal. Mit dem hoch und weit oder tief springen(drop) habe ich es noch nicht so. Die 160er reicht eigentlich.
> Aber Sicherheit durch Federweg.
> ...



Unter 16 KG bringst du es nur mit leichten Mänteln (Nobby Nic) und einer leichten Gabel. Meins dürfte so um die 17,00 KG haben.
Was hast du für ein Bike ?
Ah habs gerade gesehen! Also da müssen wir unbedingt mal zusammen fahren. Sobald das Wetter besser ist muss ich mir mal ne Stunde (oder zwei) frei nehmen. Soviel ich weis ist der Schorschi auch gerade Urlaubsbedingt zu Hause. Geiles Wetter um seinen Urlaub zu Hause zu verbringen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

Danke für den hohen Sprung ! Da hat sich bei der Abfahrt erst mal nichts verändert, da muss ich wohl drum rum fahren. Der erste schaut da viiieeell besser aus, der ist richtig für mich.
Der Markus ist ganz schön mutig, bei der steilen Abfahrt, noch die Methanrakete zu zünden.


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2009)

Ts ts ts... jetzt hättest ja gleich alle Bilder löschen können!

War ein rundum gelungenes Bike-Wochenende. Schöne technische (Kondi-)Tour und am Sonntag noch eine Portion Airtime. So lässt es sich aushalten. 

Jetzt hab ich den Roland 1 Woche nicht gesehen und schon hat er wieder neue Gabeln.


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ts ts ts... jetzt hättest ja gleich alle Bilder löschen können!
> 
> War ein rundum gelungenes Bike-Wochenende. Schöne technische (Kondi-)Tour und am Sonntag noch eine Portion Airtime. So lässt es sich aushalten.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich den Roland 1 Woche nicht gesehen und schon hat er wieder neue Gabeln.



Ich war schon lange auf der Jagd nach so einem Teil. RC2 ETA.


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2009)

Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!
Urlaubswetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kotz:

Bin letzte Woche mal mit meinem Kletterkollegen gefahren, der war gleich voll begeistert und hat das Internet nach Mountainbikes durchforstet. Naja, der hat nur ka Geld über sich a gescheites zu kaufen. Jetzt mach ich die Woche an seinem RST-Elastomer-Hardtail Schadensbegrenzung und versuch mal was noch zu retten ist.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch ne alte CC Gabel daheim rumliegen? Irgendwas, hauptsache keine Elastomergabel mehr, darf natürlich nix kosten.....


----------



## JansonJanson (2. November 2009)

die Bilder sehen ja echt nice aus ! 

so nen scheiss - hoch daham und bi krank - aber naja a ned schlecht ko ich mal mei Spicy wieder fit machen 
Muss dann irgendwann auchm al die BerndB. Tracks rocken und mir nen "Bild der Frau" Abo sichern 

greets


----------



## alet08 (2. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand noch ne alte CC Gabel daheim rumliegen? Irgendwas, hauptsache keine Elastomergabel mehr, darf natürlich nix kosten.....



'ne alte Mx Comp mit ETA (80mm) hätt' ich noch...


----------



## JansonJanson (2. November 2009)

@Roland: oarsch ... mit der Gabel hab ich auch schon des längere geliebeugelt fürs Spicy - ist die einzige Stahlgabel mit nem vernüftigen Absenken das funktz ... sauber


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: oarsch ... mit der Gabel hab ich auch schon des längere geliebeugelt fürs Spicy - ist die einzige Stahlgabel mit nem vernüftigen Absenken das funktz ... sauber


 genau meine Rede.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. November 2009)

wo hast die denn her gehabt ?! 

magst ned gegen meine tauschen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wo hast die denn her gehabt ?!
> 
> magst ned gegen meine tauschen ?!



Hier aus dem Forum.
Hat mir ein sehr angenehmer User verkauft. Danke hier noch mal.
Im Ebay ist gerade eine sehr günstig für 352 weggegangen.


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Roland: oarsch ... mit der Gabel hab ich auch schon des längere geliebeugelt fürs Spicy - ist die einzige Stahlgabel mit nem vernüftigen Absenken das funktz ... sauber



Das Eta taugt nur für Rampen >15% Steigung. Da schiebst Du doch eh 'rauf.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. November 2009)

hehe ... Arscheeeeeeeeeeloch


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2009)

An weng an Schaden hat er scho der Cäptn Oland, ich mach ma jetzt erst mal a Seidla auf, des Gute aus Pretzfeld.....und dann hau i mi in die Boodwanna......


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das Eta taugt nur für Rampen >15% Steigung. Da schiebst Du doch eh 'rauf.



da muss ich Dir seit heute leider widersprechen. Ansprechverhalten wie meine alte Boxxer Ride. Fast zu soft für die fränkische.
Abgesenkt bin ich überall schön hochgefahren, ich muss nur mal sehen wie viel mm die Absenkung reingeht.
Ausserdem hatte ich heute einen Extrem Freerider aus Hagenbach dabei.
War sehr interessant bei diesen Verhältnissen. Es hat wieder nur einmal geregnet.


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2009)

Das "taugt nix" war nur auf das ETA bezogen. Natürlich nicht auf die Gabel an sich. 

Bei mir ging das ETA bis 40mm "Restfederweg" runter, d.h. man hatte bei normalen Anstiegen (5-10%) immer das Gefühl nach vorne über den Lenker zu kippen und in den Berg reinzufahren, weil auf einmal der Lenker so tief gelegen ist. Darum hab' ich es nur noch an extremen Rampen eingesetzt.

Der Traum wäre ein stufenverstellbares ETA von 180 auf 160...140...120, ohne lästiges Kurbeln und ohne diese extreme Geometrie-Änderung.


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das "taugt nix" war nur auf das ETA bezogen. Natürlich nicht auf die Gabel an sich.
> 
> Bei mir ging das ETA bis 40mm "Restfederweg" runter, d.h. man hatte bei normalen Anstiegen (5-10%) immer das Gefühl nach vorne über den Lenker zu kippen und in den Berg reinzufahren, weil auf einmal der Lenker so tief gelegen ist. Darum hab' ich es nur noch an extremen Rampen eingesetzt.
> 
> Der Traum wäre ein stufenverstellbares ETA von 180 auf 160...140...120, ohne lästiges Kurbeln und ohne diese extreme Geometrie-Änderung.



Das stimmt.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die Bilder sehen ja echt nice aus !
> 
> so nen scheiss - hoch daham und bi krank - aber naja a ned schlecht ko ich mal mei Spicy wieder fit machen
> Muss dann irgendwann auchm al die BerndB. Tracks rocken und mir nen "Bild der Frau" Abo sichern
> ...


Des mid dem Abo steht!!! Wennsd auf der Schdeilabfohrd drobbsd hosders für a Johr!!!!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt.



Wenn ich in diesse GesprÃ¤ch mal einsteigen darf.....genau aus diesem Grund liebÃ¤ugle ich mit der Suntour Durolux. GÃ¼nstig, von 180 auf 140 mit nur einem "klick". Leicht ist sie auch noch. 
Mann liest nur mal dies mal das. Die einen sind begeistern, andere widerum tunen 3 Monate rum und tauschen sie dann doch aus. 

Wenn ich nen KÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r meine Lyrik hÃ¤tte, der nen halbwegs guten Preis zahlt hÃ¤tte ich sie schon bestellt. 1.5" fahren nur so wenige.

PS: Neulich gabs die 66 (die 2,8kg Variante) fÃ¼r 229â¬ als Tagesangebot. WÃ¤re ich nicht bei Quelle, bzw. gewesen, hÃ¤tte ich sofort bestellt. So hab ich zulange Ã¼berlegt und sie war ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn ich in diesse GesprÃ¤ch mal einsteigen darf.....genau aus diesem Grund liebÃ¤ugle ich mit der Suntour Durolux. GÃ¼nstig, von 180 auf 140 mit nur einem "klick". Leicht ist sie auch noch.
> Mann liest nur mal dies mal das. Die einen sind begeistern, andere widerum tunen 3 Monate rum und tauschen sie dann doch aus.
> 
> Wenn ich nen KÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r meine Lyrik hÃ¤tte, der nen halbwegs guten Preis zahlt hÃ¤tte ich sie schon bestellt. 1.5" fahren nur so wenige.
> ...



Suntour Durolux bin ich schon gefahren. Absenkung ist super.  das Gewicht ging mit 2,65 KG auch in Ordnung. Ist halt ne Luftgabel, bei uns in der frÃ¤nkischen muss man mit sehr viel Luft fahren, da sie sonst durchsackt. Aber Preis Leistung geht in Ordnung. 
Hab sie aber am Sonntag in ebay verkauft.

Wann hast du mal Zeit um eine Runde Wildcard zu drehen ?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. November 2009)

so - mal wieder nen krankenbericht: .... mir gehts soooooooooooooo schlecht  hehe - und überall so bunte Farben - und da schau ... ein Hase 

man man man - will raus Trailbauen


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - mal wieder nen krankenbericht: .... mir gehts soooooooooooooo schlecht  hehe - und überall so bunte Farben - und da schau ... ein Hase
> 
> man man man - will raus Trailbauen



Hase? Weiße Mäuse? Da würde ich mir sorgen machen. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Suntour Durolux bin ich schon gefahren. Absenkung ist super. das Gewicht ging mit 2,65 KG auch in Ordnung. Ist halt ne Luftgabel, bei uns in der fränkischen muss man mit sehr viel Luft fahren, da sie sonst durchsackt. Aber Preis Leistung geht in Ordnung.
> Hab sie aber am Sonntag in ebay verkauft.
> 
> Wann hast du mal Zeit um eine Runde Wildcard zu drehen ?



Wegen ner neuen Gabel muss ich erst mal schauen........Job muss her.

Bin unbezahlt freigestellt seit Samstag. Hab Zeit. Bin am WE wenn das Wetter passt wohl eh bei Bamberg. Wo könnten wir fahren? Neideck die Richtung? Schammeldorfer Bikepark?  oder wo?


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hase? Weiße Mäuse? Da würde ich mir sorgen machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neideck wäre gut dort ist unten auf der Strasse ein Parkplatz wo wir sehr oft starten.


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Schammeldorfer Bikepark?



Davon hab ich scho einiges gehört. Ist der sehr versteckt? Kann man da mal hinlaufen? Bin am Freitag mal in Bamberg und da würd ich mir den gern mal anschauen.
Oder ist der zu versteckt um das zu beschreiben?


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Davon hab ich scho einiges gehört. Ist der sehr versteckt? Kann man da mal hinlaufen? Bin am Freitag mal in Bamberg und da würd ich mir den gern mal anschauen.
> Oder ist der zu versteckt um das zu beschreiben?



Schorsch des is nix für dich. Du sollst touren fahren und ned scho wieder ans Hupfn denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal die Bilder angeschaut, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. November 2009)

Mir gefällst da eingentlich. Mit dem Banshee schon 1mal dort.
Bei den Witterungsverhältnissen allerdings ziemlich rutschig.
Aber gibts ne Menge kleine Sachen um sich ranzutasten. Richtig für mich. 


Wenn ihr da Freitag mal hinwollt, ich weiß wo das ist. Nicht groß versteckt. Nur wenn ich ich das beschreibe findet ihr es nie. 
Aber die Woche sind noch Schulferien wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Wenn ich in der Nähe auf Tour war hab ich mir das öfter mal angeschaut.

Da gibts dann so Kiddis die vor nix Angst haben, (also mehr, höher springen als ich  ) und die, die im Weg rumstehen.

Wie das bei dem Wetter ist weiß ich nicht.
Die Northshoreteile (drops) im oberen bereich mussten sie wieder abbauen und das Forst hat da dort ne Menge Holz liegen lassen....
Aber unten ist alles wunderbar, gehört aber mal wieder bissle saniert.

Also ich würde da auch mal hinschauen. Zu zweit oder so ist es besser, dann kann mich einer aufklauben wenn was schief geht


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Mir gefällst da eingentlich. Mit dem Banshee schon 1mal dort.
> Bei den Witterungsverhältnissen allerdings ziemlich rutschig.
> Aber gibts ne Menge kleine Sachen um sich ranzutasten. Richtig für mich.



Wir können uns auch dort am Samstag treffen. Die Wegbeschreibung habe ich schon gefunden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. November 2009)

Ups da habe ich wohl etwas lange editiert.

Wenns Wetter passt bin ich von Fr-So auf jeden Fall dort in der Nähe.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ups da habe ich wohl etwas lange editiert.
> 
> Wenns Wetter passt bin ich von Fr-So auf jeden Fall dort in der Nähe.



Sag mir am Samstag eine Zeit und ich bin dort (nicht bei Regen).


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. November 2009)

Ja nach Temperatur würde ich sagen.  

Vormittags ist wohl besser oder? Mir ist es egal.

EDIT: Video dazu 


Moment will net......

Ach hier der Link. Einbetten geht grad iwie net
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPiltvPvECg"]YouTube - Wrecking Schammelsdorf[/ame]

Hubs jetzt doch......


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - mal wieder nen krankenbericht: .... mir gehts soooooooooooooo schlecht  hehe - und überall so bunte Farben - und da schau ... ein Hase
> 
> man man man - will raus Trailbauen



Wos hosdn? Immernu dei Grazer am Baa? Memme! Wenns na wenigstens a gscheider Schlumpf wär!
Odder hosd widder ins falsche Pillen Schächderla griffn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2009)

@ Lampenbastler: Und war euer Bastelabend gestern erfolgreich?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. November 2009)

@Saddamchen: i hoad do a glaaaanz grazzn im hoals ...  deswegn bi i oach bis donnesrschdach krank gschrim ... 

lambpnbaua is erscht a Do amnd ...


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

Hab gerade mein Fritzz komplettiert. Mit Stahlfedergabel und 2,5 Minions 15,00 KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. November 2009)

alter alter ... schon wieder nen Bike !?


----------



## JansonJanson (4. November 2009)

so morgen Abend 20.00Uhr steht - von den nicht Lampenbauern, denk wer Lust aufm kurzes Bierchen hat kann gern auchkommen ...


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2009)

Komme gerade mit Jochen vom Nightride zurück. Ich hab jetzt schon mehr als den ganzen letzten Winter.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. November 2009)

Hey, das mit Samstag (und oder Freitag) Schammeldorf steht noch oder?

Wetter sollte ja passen. Muss das nur wissen. Ansonsten fahre ich nicht. Alleine Radeln/hüpfen kann ich hier auch.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2009)

mal wieder typisch ... 20.00Uhr war ausgemacht ... bis jetzt ... keiner da


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2009)

Also ich bin nicht mit dabei in Schammelsdorf, moing kä Dsäid und am Samstag hab ich früh an Termin.
War heut mitm Roli mal am Verbotenen, haben ne interessante Schlüsselstelle begutachtet, mal mit Protecktschn hin......
Metzi ist se scho gfoan.......wer hätte es gedacht


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. November 2009)

Ich müsste schon wissen ob einer kommt. Wenn dann fahre ich schon morgen früh. Damit ich zumindest 2 Tage in der Gegend weng radln kann. Nur für mal eben 2 stündlein rumspielen fahre ich keine 130km


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. November 2009)

Also wird wohl nix wie es aussieht. Müsste, wenn, dann jetzt los.

Ein andermal eben.


----------



## Axalp (6. November 2009)

Bin für Samstag auch 'raus.

*Für alle Interessierten: 

Dienstag Nightride ab 19 Uhr. Treffpunkt wird noch ausgemacht. *

Bastelei hat bestens geklappt gestern. Der ein- oder andere Lacher war aber trotzdem dabei:

Ein Wechselstrom-Akku und ein Perpetuum Mobile wurde entdeckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2009)

Jepp, war nen lustiger Bastellabend ... Zeit verging auch wieder schneller als man schauen konnte...

Nightride Di klingt wunderbar  .- kann ich mir gleich mal mein Bild der Frau Abo holen ...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2009)

So heud hoomer unserne Hupflinie vervollständigt! Des hasd dasmer etz drei Drobs hindernander in aner Linie hom. Machd echd Laune wennsders im Stügg durchfährst.  Der Schoschi hod a aweng bewechde Bilder Gmachd. Villeichd stellder ja nu wos nei. Der Chefdrognverkäufer und Oberhupfer wor a dabei und hod doch dasächlich beim Zweidn Drob a Ziddern verschbürd!Wor obber a blus midm Enduro do. Hod dann obber nadürlich alles suverän gemeisderd. Nobrelld hods mi a gscheid. Allerdings beim nuderlaffn. Hods mer doch alle zwa Haxn auf aner Wurzl wechzogn das mi voll auf Rüggn brelld hod und mir glei die Lufd wech blibn is!!.
Ach ja : An der Steilobfohrd homs allerzwa verweicherd!! Angeblich kann Bock.....
So wärds fei nix midm Abo Jan!


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2009)

Jau, war saulustich heut, 
kann ja mal ein superkurzschlellschnellvid basteln, 
Steilabfahrt sah recht langweilig aus von oben und wir hatten kann bock wieder den Berch hoch zu fahren, außerdem wollt ma uns net einsauen dabei wie der Breyer.........der hot ausgschaut wie sau............dreckerd war er auch ncoh........(!)...........ist jedenfalls noch ausbaufähich des Ding und bei Nässe recht wicki wicki, deshalb schaut alles weng langweilig aus, und steiler als es auf dem Vid rauskommt ists auch. Wenn man ungebremst über den 2ten Drop bügeln würde dann würde man unten voll ins Flat hacken......


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2009)

na Schoschi wo ist das Vid ?

joah joah - war schon bischen strange - das erste mal seit 3 Monate oder so aufm Spicy, und dann gleich Droppen damit.... 
ist schon bischen arg viel leichter als mein Norco, schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber im Endeffekt hats subbbbrrr weggesteckt und freu mich immer wie gut das Ding vorwärts geht ... 
Wenn jetzt noch mit dem Herrn B aus H ( Namen natürlich von der Redaktion geändert) die Secret Mission gemacht wird, und noch paar mini Modifikationen am Bike ... perfekt ...
bis dahin ...


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E64vl2H0KkI"]YouTube- HÃ¤usner Deadline[/ame]

leider weng Lichtschwach mei Cam.........
An alle Grünwähler und ökologisch angehauchte: Die Krüppelfichte hat keinen Schaden genommen........sie war einfach stärker......


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2009)

da hier fast bloss noch übers bauen und hupfen die rede ist stell ich mal 2 fotos von heut rein, für die normalen tourenbiker






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. November 2009)

das ist doch am Verbotenen oder?


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2009)

nein, bei osternohe.






werd morgen aweng techno training machen, eevt bei pottensta, falls aner bock hat, melden


----------



## speedy_j (7. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen aweng techno training machen, eevt bei pottensta, falls aner bock hat, melden



das heisst?


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> da hier fast bloss noch übers bauen und hupfen die rede ist stell ich mal 2 fotos von heut rein, für die normalen tourenbiker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NORMALE TOURENBIKER??


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> NORMALE TOURENBIKER??



Der Peter definiert "normal" bissl anders als der Rest der Welt.....


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2009)

Extra für den Peter. Da kann selbst er noch was lernen:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7503112"]Trail Technology on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

ja, des bergauftrailen würd mer scho gfallen, aber im winter ham er ja zeit zum üben, und des versetzen beim fohren kommt scho noch


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Peter definiert "normal" bissl anders als der Rest der Welt.....



ach schosch, was ist heut scho normal der a hat 5 räder und 8 gabeln und was scho bald nemmer mit welchen das er fohren soll, der aner hat zwar nur 2 nickolausräder, aber fährt fast nie mit den teuren böckenaber egal, hauptsach spass machts


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

Host ja recht.......ich foahr echt weng zu wenich.....sogar der Roland fährt scho sauberer die Spitzkehrn wie ich.....
Früher hob ich die ganzen Dinger in der Fränkischen sauberer gfoan.....und jetzt in meim Urlaub pisst allawall......
......da bleibt mir nur noch eins:....


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

Aber die Idee ausm Video so Doppel-S-Spitzkehrn mal kurz Rückwärts zu fahren ist a net schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

auf so ner idee bin i nedmol komma, aber da muss mer  rückwertsfohren könna , müss mer mal propieren beim paviliontrail.
hast noch urlaub??


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

Jo die ganze Woche nu. Technotraining ohne Kondiaufwand wär a feine Sach. Rückwärtsfahren wollt ich auch mal üben, aber dann is mer die Wolln ausgangen....


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

roland u ich wollen evt mittwoch nachmittag bis nightridetour machen, d.h start ca 15.30 und dann fohren mit der funzel wenns dunkel werd, hast lust, aber ka kontie tour, lieber aweng rumdeppn an a paar intressanta stelln


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

Jo, klingt gut.....


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

wart mer mal ab was der herr R spricht, hockt der scho wieder beim römer??


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

....ist anzunehmen....


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2009)

Will euch meine Neuerwebung nicht vorenthalten.


OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe wieder ein Nicolai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2009)

na andreas, auf die alten tage nochmal so ne rakete der schoschi wird begeistert sein, schöna kistn


----------



## kubikjch (9. November 2009)

Echt schö, was ist das für ein Jahrgang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. November 2009)

Top ! Sieht super aus!

Die Nicolai's haben schon 'was.


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Echt schö, was ist das für ein Jahrgang?



Danke bin auch ganz verliebt. 

Jahrgangsbike 2009.


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2009)

Heute sieben oder halb acht beim Obi?!


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2009)

Morgen die Herren ... so schöner freier Tag ! 

ich wäre eigentlich für ne gemütliche Rathsbergrunde, deswegn wäre mein Vorschlag 19.00 beim Bernd dann rauf in Wald ... Kalchtrails ist gleich wieder rel. weit ... Kalt - evtl Regen ... will da eigentlich ungern gleich 2,5h auf Achse sein ... 
Getreu nach dem EhrWaldprinzip - am erstn Tag gemütlich  ... wehe ...*g*

gestern mal die Lampe kurz getestet ala wie muss der Winkel sein, wenn ich aufm Rad hock und das Ding geht schon gut ab ...


----------



## Axalp (10. November 2009)

Meine Güte was bist Du denn für einer...

19 Uhr beim Bernd passt. Die Mäuschen können ja nach 1h wieder nach Hause in die "warme" Bude und die Männer fahren dann halt noch 1h weiter.


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Will euch meine Neuerwebung nicht vorenthalten.



 da bin ich scho weng neidisch......da kannst wenigstens bis 180mmGabeln fahren, ich nur bis 150mm und dein Gusset gefällt mir auch besser.....wieviel Federweg hat denn die Pike, ist die net bissl kurz für das Radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2009)

Ok, 1900 beim Bernd, wie lang schaun wir mal


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. November 2009)

was für ne Runde wird denn das? LFR? FR? CC?


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> was für ne Runde wird denn das? LFR? FR? CC?



Primär: Lampe ausprobieren 
Sekundär: normale Feierabendrunde, also Rathsberg, Atzelsberg, Adlitz...


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2009)

mi mi mi ... 

war jetzt schon 4h im Wald 

bis später


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. November 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Primär: Lampe ausprobieren
> Sekundär: normale Feierabendrunde, also Rathsberg, Atzelsberg, Adlitz...




jut, bin dabei


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2009)

@Thomas: klemm dich einfach an Markus bzw. ... verdammt kenn die adresse nicht vom Bernd


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Thomas: klemm dich einfach an Markus bzw. ... verdammt kenn die adresse nicht vom Bernd





......ich klemm mich an den Markus....


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2009)

Bayreutherstr. kurz nach dem Eiscafe


----------



## Axalp (10. November 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ......ich klemm mich an den Markus....



Ist doch kein Problem das Haus vom Bernd zu finden. Es muss nur jemand mit seiner Lampe das Batman-Zeichen an den Himmel schmeissen.


----------



## OldSchool (11. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> da bin ich scho weng neidisch......da kannst wenigstens bis 180mmGabeln fahren, ich nur bis 150mm und dein Gusset gefällt mir auch besser.....wieviel Federweg hat denn die Pike, ist die net bissl kurz für das Radl?



Danke für deinen Neid. 

Pike hat 140 mm. Ich besorg mir noch eine andere weiss aber noch nicht welche. 

Habe das Tretlager etwas abgesenkt so das die Winkel wieder wie vorgesehen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (11. November 2009)

Schwarze Lyrik oder Totem rein und der Kittel ist geflickt. Weiss beisst sich doch mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2009)

Gabel-Stapel-Technik-RED kann da bestimmt auch helfen........


----------



## JansonJanson (11. November 2009)

So mal bischen was schreiben zum gestrigen NightRide ... 

muss schon sagen sehr sehr ... sehr geil wars - mein erster Night - Trail - Ride ... Kanal war ich ja schon letztes Jahr. Die Lampen die wir gebaut haben funktzen echt 1a, zumindest bei mir 
Sind Rathsberg, Adlitz, Atzelsberg und back2 Bubenreuth zum BikeWash *g*
Sind zu 4. gestartet - das Ziel haben leider nur 2 gesehen ... 
Hoffe die anderen 2 sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen mit der "Notbeleuchtung"

next NightRide ... here we come ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. November 2009)

ich bin gut heim gekommen, allerdings hat erst die Lampe ihren Geist aufgegegen und dann musste ich noch ein parr mal mein Vorderrad nachpumpen, ein toller Abend :kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2009)

An was lags dass die Lampen versagt haben? Abgesoffen oder Akku versagt? Werd heut meinen Prototyp mal testen.....Bleiakku den andere im Mopped haben und 35 Watt Leuchte......


----------



## JansonJanson (11. November 2009)

beim Thomas k.a. ... 

beim Christopher wars anscheinend der Akku ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. November 2009)

bei mir wars einfach nur SIGMA!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> An was lags dass die Lampen versagt haben? Abgesoffen oder Akku versagt? Werd heut meinen Prototyp mal testen.....Bleiakku den andere im Mopped haben und 35 Watt Leuchte......


Ich man di Pia hod so an a in ihrm Wibrador fals des Rodfohrn beim Roland amol widder aweng länger dauerd!!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2009)

So zurück von Nightride,

mitm Peter und Roland, alle Lampen ohne Zicken durchgehalten, bewährte Russentechnik halt, war saugeil......sind die Standardtour gefahren.
Roland handelt auch mit Flachsicherungen, Standardtarif 5 Euro.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. November 2009)

und der schoschi hat a gut durchgalten


----------



## B3ppo (11. November 2009)

Bei mir wars gestern wohl der Akku, entweder beim laden was schiefgelaufen oder keine Ahnung. Nach 1,5h war dunkel. Bin aber noch grad so heimgekommen. Werd jetzt mal den Dauer-Belastungs-Test starten und schaun wie lange sie hält.
Wie lang machen es eure Akkus denn so?


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> und der schoschi hat a gut durchgalten



Das haben wir ja heute geklärt, wenn ich fertig bin mit der Welt mach ichs wie das Tigerauge Sly, dann wird halt im Unterbewusstsein weitergefahren......
Dann krieg ich wenigstens euer Gschmarri nimmer so mit.......


----------



## JansonJanson (12. November 2009)

heute jemand evtl Bock auf nen kleine NightRide ... ?!


----------



## Schoschi (12. November 2009)

...bin heut Abend auf nen Geburtstag, sonst wär ich dabei...


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2009)

Starte zwischen 17:15... und 17:30 ab Erlangen. Allerdings nur Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. November 2009)

das sind ja super verträgliche Zeiten für für NICHT Siemensmitarbeiter


----------



## Axalp (12. November 2009)

Ja warum? Du hast doch ständig frei!


----------



## JansonJanson (12. November 2009)

ne ne ne ... so ist das auch wieder nicht - war krank - und halt meinen normalen Tag


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2009)

... so gestern mal ne kleine Meilwaldrunde gemacht... alleine NightRide im Wald ist schon bissi "Scary"  ... hätte beinahe auch nen Hasen erlegt, aber er war schneller als ich ... *G*

Wie stehen die We Pläne denn so ?


----------



## Schoschi (13. November 2009)

Waas net, des WE solls ja relativ schön werden........
Warum werden eigentlich in der letzten Zeit viele Touren gar nicht mehr übers Forum ausgemacht.......dann würd ich vielleicht auch öfter mal fahren....


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Waas net, des WE solls ja relativ schön werden........
> Warum werden eigentlich in der letzten Zeit viele Touren gar nicht mehr übers Forum ausgemacht.......dann würd ich vielleicht auch öfter mal fahren....



frag ich mich auch aber manche leut wolln halt mit manche leut ned fohrn.
werd morgen mit martina um 1100uhr ab pottensta die klumpentour fohrn, wär auch was für dich schoschi (vom tempo her), friedel u daniel kommen dann irgendwann dazu, daniel muss erst sei new kistn in nürnberch holen.
@roland
wie war die dvd???, falls du sie angschaut hast, bring sa morgen mit. 
@schoschi
falls du morgen mitfärst, nimm mal dein cam mit, damit mer paar gscheide filmchen drehen könna


----------



## Schoschi (13. November 2009)

Wie lang ist denn die Tour, so Zeitaufwand her und so?
Muss ich moing kurzfristich entscheiden, muss mich erst mal mit meim alten Herrn kurzschließen, wahrscheinlich ist Holzmachen angesagt...


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Tour, so Zeitaufwand her und so?



ist kompinierbar, also man kann jederzeit abbrechchen oder erweitern, die standarttour is ca 24km und 550hm


----------



## Blackcycle (13. November 2009)

> entweder beim laden was schiefgelaufen oder keine Ahnung


Und ich sag noch ohne Y-KAbel laden...   
Ist natürlich blöd, vielleicht ist doch einer der Packs defekt.

WoEnde ist bei mir noch sehr unsicher ob ich auf nem Rad sitzen werde.


----------



## B3ppo (14. November 2009)

> Und ich sag noch ohne Y-KAbel laden...


Natürlich hab ich ohne Y-Kabel geladen... 
Hab zuhause mal mit vollen Akkus die Lampe angelassen bis ultimo - 65 min. Als ich danach nochmal geladen hab war der eine Akku nach 30 min voll?  Entweder entlädt der nicht richtig oder ist kaputt. Werd heut mal mit dem Ladegerät den Akku komplett entladen und schaun wie es dann geht.
Radln am We, mal sehen, schnupft und hustet schon wieder nach dem letzen Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2009)

man man man du bist Kolumbianer, die haben da genug Zeug um mal dein Immunsystem zu pushen bzw. zu sanieren ... 

mach das mal mit dem Entladen - evtl bringt das was ...


----------



## B3ppo (14. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> man man man du bist Kolumbianer, die haben da genug Zeug um mal dein Immunsystem zu pushen bzw. zu sanieren ...
> 
> mach das mal mit dem Entladen - evtl bringt das was ...



Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch einfach mal 4 Tage krank schreiben lassen 
Entladen funzt net


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2009)

morgen um 1100uhr rotenb. tour richt burgailenreuth
@bernd, ka ausred, du fährst mit


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2009)

.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 1100uhr rotenb. tour richt burgailenreuth
> @bernd, ka ausred, du fährst mit


Shit!!!


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Shit!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Shit!!!



bsuffn


----------



## JansonJanson (15. November 2009)

wer is denn noch do ... ? bzw. noch ned inner fränggischen .. ?


----------



## Blackcycle (15. November 2009)

Ich, KzH 
Kräftig am Vitaminschlucken. Neuer Extremsport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wer is denn noch do ... ? bzw. noch ned inner fränggischen .. ?



wolltest etwa mitfohren, haben aber nur ne normale tour gmacht mit 30 km u 650hm






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (15. November 2009)

Wer hatn die Bilder gmacht? SInd a weng blass, oder?


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wer hatn die Bilder gmacht? SInd a weng blass, oder?



putz dei brilln, die martina hatse gmacht aber mit der kleinen camera, drumm sens ned so toll, warum bistn du ned mitgfohren


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> putz dei brilln, die martina hatse gmacht aber mit der kleinen camera, drumm sens ned so toll, warum bistn du ned mitgfohren



Die Bilder passen. Wir waren ja nicht auf Fotosafari sondern auf Konditour. Ein neuer war heute auch dabei, der Bernd. Aber er kam zu spät und wollte auch bald wieder heim
Der Boden war weich, und die Rampen steil.
Ach ja!! sehr schönes neues Rad. Du hättest kein besseres bekommen können. Auch der Sattel!!!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. November 2009)

Servus,

jemand von den Erlangern morgen gegen Mittag Zeit für ne kleine Hetzles Runde?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## kubikjch (15. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> putz dei brilln, die martina hatse gmacht aber mit der kleinen camera, drumm sens ned so toll, warum bistn du ned mitgfohren



Is ja scho gut zeittechnisch is im Moment a weng schwierig. Ich hab heut den Renner 65 km durch die Gegend gsabbt. Des geht von Leutenbach weg in net ganz 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2009)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Is ja scho gut zeittechnisch is im Moment a weng schwierig. Ich hab heut den Renner 65 km durch die Gegend gsabbt. Des geht von Leutenbach weg in net ganz 2,5 Stunden.



Wie gesagt, hier ist kein Rennrad Forum.


----------



## kubikjch (15. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hier ist kein Rennrad Forum.



 Ja du hIrsch, Gfohrn bin ich aber trotzdem mit einem Zweirad.


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2009)

@roland
auf morgen hamse pisse gemeldet, mittwoch soll trocken bleiben.
machmer nightr dann lieber mittwoch, were um 15.30 bei dir, geht des i.o.

@schoschi
dei teil ist fertig, brings den roland mittwochabend mit, dann kannst des bei hn abholen


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> auf morgen hamse pisse gemeldet, mittwoch soll trocken bleiben.
> machmer nightr dann lieber mittwoch, were um 15.30 bei dir, geht des i.o.
> 
> ...



Freilich. Hob morgen bei dem Wetter a kann Bock. Bin grod a a Tour gfoan, aber mid mein Geländewagen. Is scho a Wahnsinn wos mid so an Ding alles geht.


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2009)

rolandmc schrieb:


> freilich. Hob morgen bei dem wetter a kann bock. Bin grod a a tour gfoan, aber mid mein geländewagen.:d is scho a wahnsinn wos mid so an ding alles geht.



bist wohl den altersheimtrail nundergfohren damit


----------



## Saddamchen (16. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist wohl den altersheimtrail nundergfohren damit



Hinderrodversezn midm 2-Tonner!! Sauber!!!


----------



## macmount (16. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist wohl den altersheimtrail nundergfohren damit



wohrschainlich om verbodenen - denn weech homs doch eds ecksdra desweeng gschoddärd


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> bist wohl den altersheimtrail nundergfohren damit



Ja die erste Kurfn woar a weng eng der Rest is ganga.


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432773


----------

